# Cannondale Jekyll 2011 - 150mm Comeback im Endurosektor mit viel Technik



## fone (22. Juni 2010)

gleich gehts los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (22. Juni 2010)

Ok, ich fang mal an 
- Ohne den fetten Dämpfer wärs ein richtig hübsches Bike
- Federweg blockieren/verringern brauch ich bei 150mm nicht


----------



## Potato_Pit (22. Juni 2010)

Lebenslange Garantie und Bikepark-Freigabe. Das wird lustig 

Das pdf mit den Ausstattungsvarianten wäre noch ganz interessant. 8000 für die Top-Version sind auch ein Spaß.


----------



## bike-runner (22. Juni 2010)

Potato_Pit schrieb:


> Lebenslange Garantie und Bikepark-Freigabe. Das wird lustig
> 
> Das pdf mit den Ausstattungsvarianten wäre noch ganz interessant. 8000 für die Top-Version sind auch ein Spaß.





solche bikes hat doch mittlerweile jeder hersteller im programm und sogar in der hardtailvariante. braucht zwar keiner gekauft werden die aber trotzdem.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (22. Juni 2010)

> .... Dieser Dämpfer kontrolliert einen abgestützten Eingelenkhinterbau, der über Doppellager über dem Ausfallende und 15mm Steckachsen an allen Drehpunkten sowie eine *X12 Steckachse* verfügt und dadurch eine besonders hohe Steifigkeit bei minimiertem Spiel um die Mittellage bieten soll.


Kommt das Syntace Patent doch so langsam bei den grossen Marken an?
Da bin ich mal gespannt ob die Anzahl der X12 kompatiblen Naben so langsam auch etwas zunimmt.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Juni 2010)

Großes Lob an nuts für die Berichterstattung!

Die Videos sind sehr sehr lässig, die Fahrerei aus dem Promovideo ist sowieso der Hammer. Und das mit ner 150 mm Kiste. Scott braucht dafür 185 mm. 


Wegen der Bikeparkfreigabe: Ich denke nicht dass die Zielgruppe dieses Bikes die ganz krassen Sachen fahren wird und selbst wenn - es ist Cannondales Problem wenn dann reihenweise die Rahmen brechen.

Was nun vom Dämpfer zu halten ist weiß ich nicht. Ich bin kein Freund von Systemintegration und Sonderbauteilen.


----------



## heyho (22. Juni 2010)

Wow, Lebenslange Garantie und Bikepark-Freigabe sind mal ne Ansage.
X-12 von Syntace scheint sich immer weiter auszubreiten, jetzt sogar an US-Bikes. Scheint, als hätte Herr Klieber da einen großen Wurf getan.

Cooles video, das Bike hätt ich auch gern getestet


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Juni 2010)

Hat er.


----------



## morph027 (22. Juni 2010)

Interessantes Teils, wesentlich durchdachter als das Genius...Aber irgendwie schick und häßlich zugleich 

Der Dämpfer wird sich wohl beweisen müssen.


----------



## dise (22. Juni 2010)

nuts schrieb:


> Eine pdf mit allen Ausstattungsvarianten und Farben findet ihr im Anhang.



Irgendwie find ich den grad nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PaulG (22. Juni 2010)

Nuts: Erstmal danke für deine C'dale Berichte und schöne Vids!

Neben den Kompromiss zwischen Uphillperformance und Downhillspaß ist für mich, als AlpenX-er und Fernradler, den Kompromiss zwischen Funktion und Zuverlassigkeit/(selbst)Wartung bei den Federelementen von Trailbikes sehr wichtig. Ich hoffe deshalb dass es zukünftig einfachere Lösungen geben wird als den DYAD RT2. Der Magura MX Dämpfer sollte Fox mal übernimmen. 

BB30 möchte ich am jeden Bike sehen: größere Lager, weniger Teile, Steifer und weniger Gewicht...ich sehe da keine Nachteile. Das wird/ist der neue Standard.



> Eine pdf mit allen Ausstattungsvarianten und Farben findet ihr im Anhang.



Wo kann ich sie finden Nuts?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Juni 2010)

Naja, man müsste sich das genauer ansehen. Aber da du im Prinzip ja zwei Dämpfer in einem hast kann da ruhig einer ausfallen.


----------



## Fusionrider (22. Juni 2010)

wow, lebenslange Garantie bei solch einem Rad ist mal echt eine Ansage!!!
Ich denke das könnte für den ein oder anderen Kunden kaufentscheidend sein. Schließlich fährt man doch meistens ein Rad länger als die 2 Jahre Herstellergarantie wirksam ist. Also wenn ich ein neues Rad bräuchte würde ich es sofort nehmen!


----------



## McDaniel (22. Juni 2010)

Wow ... spätestens mit diesem Moto hatte ich Cannondale im Prinzip als verloren geglaubt, aber das ist optisch ein echtes Comeback


----------



## XSXSXS (22. Juni 2010)

Solangsam verlieren die Hersteller jegliches GefÃ¼hl fÃ¼r Preis/Leistungsentwicklung. 
Startpreis 2500â¬ (ja, dass waren frÃ¼her mal 5000DM). Es handelt sich hier immer noch um ein Fahrrad, fÃ¼r solch abartigen Preise (bis 8000â¬) bekommt man eine kpl. neue Motocrossmaschine mit Einspritzung, etc.. Der Material und Teileaufwand ist hier um ein vielfaches hÃ¶her, wie bei einem Fahrrad. Der DÃ¤mpfer scheint das einzig aufwÃ¤ndige Teil zu sein, welches jedoch nicht diese Verkaufspreise rechtfertigt.


----------



## -Soulride- (22. Juni 2010)

Es gibt Leute die kaufen ihre Bikes gerade wegen dem hohen Preis. Da wird dann auch gerne das Preisschild dran gelassen, stört ja nicht besonders auf dem Weg zur Eisdiele.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RooXman (22. Juni 2010)

XXSSXX schrieb:


> Solangsam verlieren die Hersteller jegliches GefÃ¼hl fÃ¼r Preis/Leistungsentwicklung.
> Startpreis 2500â¬ (ja, dass waren frÃ¼her mal 5000DM). Es handelt sich hier immer noch um ein Fahrrad, fÃ¼r solch abartigen Preise (bis 8000â¬) bekommt man eine kpl. neue Motocrossmaschine mit Einspritzung, etc.. Der Material und Teileaufwand ist hier um ein vielfaches hÃ¶her, wie bei einem Fahrrad. Der DÃ¤mpfer scheint das einzig aufwÃ¤ndige Teil zu sein, welches jedoch nicht diese Verkaufspreise rechtfertigt.



Da ist was wahres drann. Wenn man sich aber mal zurÃ¼ckerinnert, war und ist CÂ´dale einer der Hersteller, die enorm Wert auf die QualitÃ¤t ihrer gefertigten Rahmen legen. Wenn sie jetzt das Bike komplett aus Carbon fertigen und diesem QualitÃ¤tsanspruch gerecht werden wollen, mÃ¶chte ich nicht wissen, was das Werkzeug in der Herstellung kostet. Ich schÃ¤tze mal um die 250.000,-â¬. Das sind also enorme Entwicklungskosten.
Dass die Teile dann in China gefertigt werden ist die andere Seite. Durch die niedrigen Herstellungskosten kÃ¶nnten sie schonmal ein bis zweitausend â¬uro runter gehen. Das ist die Marke...

Ich bezweifle, dass eine Serien MX Maschine derart in Funktion und Gewicht getrimmt ist. Ich wÃ¼rde das 8000â¬ Jekyll eher mit einem Werksgetunten MX1 Renner vergleichen. Dann wÃ¤re der Preis wohl (annÃ¤hernd) gerechtfertigt. Zumal Vollcarbon. MX Hinterbauten sind seit 20 Jahren unverÃ¤ndert (BMW und zukÃ¼nftig Husky mal abgesehen). Im MTB sind die Pioniere der Hinterbauten unterwegs ;-)
Ich wÃ¼rde mir wohl einen Rahmen besorgen und selber aufbauen. Das kÃ¤me wohl gÃ¼nstiger.

Aber erstmal fahren!!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Juni 2010)

Die werden sicher nicht in China gebaut.


----------



## mete (22. Juni 2010)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Die werden sicher nicht in China gebaut.



Doch...nur ist die Republik China (Taiwan) ungleich der Volks-Republik China (Festland)...das vergessen die Leute immer .


----------



## fullspeedahead (22. Juni 2010)

Schickes Radl - aber siehe da: Bremsleitung unter dem Tretlager

*FAIL!*  

(wobei eine Ansicht von unten auf das Tretlager interessant wäre)

hätte man auch anders lösen können, aber so kann man halt auch seine Zielgruppe definieren....

nachdem ich bei einem Freund bei der Bikeattack gesehen habe, wie sich das Öl aus der Leitung bei seinem alten Stumpjumper entleert hat und selbst auch eine Delle im Tretlagerbereich meines Rahmens habe, brauch ich sowas echt nicht...


----------



## wanderer1219 (22. Juni 2010)

Die Maschinen fÃ¼r die Fertigung sind wohl wesentlich teuerer.
Aber 8000â¬? Das ist mehr wesentlich mehr Geld als ich als Student im Jahr zum Leben habe, inkl. allem.


----------



## mete (22. Juni 2010)

wanderer1219 schrieb:


> Die Maschinen für die Fertigung sind wohl wesentlich teuerer.
> Aber 8000? Das ist mehr wesentlich mehr Geld als ich als Student im Jahr zum Leben habe, inkl. allem.



Ich denke, Studenten sind auch nicht die bevorzugte Zielgruppe . Das alte Jekyll macht sicher genauso Spaß und das bekommt man zu einem 10tel in gutem Zustand.


----------



## andi. (22. Juni 2010)

Die Details zu dem Rahmen klingen einfach nur wahnsinnig interessant!

An die *PreisnÃ¶rgler*: Ã¼berlegt einmal auf welchem Niveau sich die Technik an diesem Rad befindet. Projiziert auf den Motorsport ist das sozusagen die *Formel1* der Mountainbikes. Da sind 8000â¬ meiner Meinung nach ein realistischer Preis. Ihr Ã¼berseht da scheinbar den Aufwand so etwas zu entwickeln, zu testen und zu produzieren. Ausrufezeichen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Juni 2010)

Muss ja niemand das Topmodell kaufen. Wozu auch?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (22. Juni 2010)

Optisch gefällts. 
Nur werden die Servicekosten für den Dämpfer nicht gerade niedrig sein und eine 32er Gabel mit Bikeparkfreigabe würde meinen Fahrkünsten (da darf man nicht von Kunst sprechen *g*) nicht standhalten.


----------



## -Soulride- (22. Juni 2010)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Muss ja niemand das Topmodell kaufen. Wozu auch?



Eisdiele!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (22. Juni 2010)

Das pdf ist leider zu groÃ fÃ¼r den Upload, fÃ¼ge die Bilder gleich ein. Der DÃ¤mpfer dÃ¼rfte von der Haltbarkeit her einem "Standard" DÃ¤mpfer in nichts nachstehen, da das Teil einerseits von Fox ist, andererseits nur feucht laufende Dichtungen hat (alle normalen LuftdÃ¤mpfer haben in der Luftkammer trocken laufende Dichtungen) und auÃerdem ein sehr groÃes Ãlvolumen hat, was fÃ¼r ne bessere KÃ¼hlung und damit weniger Belastung der Dichtungen sorgen sollte.

8000â¬ sind happig, keine Frage. Vor der Griechenlandgeschichte sind Preise um 7300 - 7500â¬ geplant gewesen (was nach wie vor happig ist!).

@Matthias247: So denke ich grundsÃ¤tzlich auch aber bei dem Jekyll kannst du jetzt ein wirklich weiches Abfahrtssetup fahren und trotzdem bequem und mit angepasster Geometrie bergauf fahren. Das ist ein echter Fortschritt.

@neo-bahamuth: Das hab' ich mir auch gedacht. Da ne 36 Talas oder Lyrik rein und das Gewicht liegt zwar nicht mehr unter 12kg, dafÃ¼r sollte die Performance massiv steigen


----------



## Deleted 59812 (22. Juni 2010)

Jetzt stÃ¼rzen sich schon wieder alle auf den Preis fÃ¼r das teuerste Modell.

2500 â¬ fÃ¼r das Einstiegsmodell sind doch recht human, wenn dann kein Klump dran ist, der ohnehin getauscht werden muss.
Mein Prophet hatte damals auch einen Listenpreis von ca. 2400 â¬. Letztlich habe ich es fÃ¼r 1400 â¬ bekommen. Ein HÃ¤ndler in Dtl. hatte es mir fÃ¼r 1600 â¬ angeboten. Den Listenpreis muss niemand zahlen.
Bei den Versendern gehen die Fullies mit aus meiner Sicht "sofort fahrfertiger Aussattung" doch auch erst ab knapp Ã¼ber 2000 â¬ los.

Hoffentlich halten die DÃ¤mpfer im Gegensatz zu denen von Scott. Dass Fox mitmischt finde ich unter diesem Aspekt ziemlich vielversprechend.

Mir gefÃ¤llt die Kiste sehr gut. Jedenfalls erscheint sie mir als einer von wenigen potenziellen Nachfolgern fÃ¼r mein geliebtes Prophet. Das geht jetzt ins 5te Jahr und so langsam kann man ja mal die Augen fÃ¼r Neues Ã¶ffnen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Juni 2010)

nuts schrieb:


> 8000â¬ sind happig, keine Frage. Vor der Griechenlandgeschichte sind Preise um 7300 - 7500â¬ geplant gewesen (was nach wie vor happig ist!).







kannst du mir/uns diesen Zusammenhang kurz erklÃ¤ren?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (22. Juni 2010)

nuts schrieb:


> @neo-bahamuth: Das hab' ich mir auch gedacht. Da ne 36 Talas oder Lyrik rein und das Gewicht liegt zwar nicht mehr unter 12kg, dafür sollte die Performance massiv steigen



Jo bei nem guten Fahrer würds taugen, ich würds im Bark einfach nur kaputt machen *g*

Wobei für den Preis da auch ne BOS Deville rein kann.


----------



## saturno (22. Juni 2010)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Die werden sicher nicht in China gebaut.



na sicher doch, cannondale baut nicht mehr in usa, das waren in diesem jahr nur noch bestimmte rahmen die aber dann auch nach fernost gehen.


----------



## fone (22. Juni 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Ok, ich fang mal an
> - Ohne den fetten Dämpfer wärs ein richtig hübsches Bike
> - Federweg blockieren/verringern brauch ich bei 150mm nicht



was? manchen sind 185 zu viel um überhaupt damit zu fahren. 150 ist ne menge.


----------



## 2Burgen (22. Juni 2010)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> kannst du mir/uns diesen Zusammenhang kurz erklären?



Man fürchtet, dass der Euro gegenüber dem Dollar abstürzt. Das verteuert den Import bzw. Aus der Sicht von Cannondale veringert es den Verkauspreis (in Dollar).


----------



## nuts (22. Juni 2010)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> kannst du mir/uns diesen Zusammenhang kurz erklären?



Die Preisfindung ist während der Euroabwertung vollzogen worden. Deshalb sind die Preise für uns Europäer gestiegen, da unsere Währung gegenüber dem Doller an Wert verloren hat (wir also mehr Euro für einen Dollar ausgeben müssen). Pech gehabt. Hätten sie den Preis erst mal "unten" fixiert, hätten sie ihn nur schwer anheben können.


----------



## fone (22. Juni 2010)

wanderer1219 schrieb:


> Die Maschinen für die Fertigung sind wohl wesentlich teuerer.
> Aber 8000? Das ist mehr wesentlich mehr Geld als ich als Student im Jahr zum Leben habe, inkl. allem.



skandal, ein ferrari kostet meist auch mehr als ich im jahr als ingenieur verdiene.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Juni 2010)

Ach so. daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht dass die noch in USD rechnen. Wer in Taiwan produzieren lässt, könnte ja auch in EUR...


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Juni 2010)

optisch sehr ansprechend , find´ich - preislich weniger - aber das ist ja nicht nur  b ei C`dale so .... würds gern mal probefahren ..-


----------



## flowbike (22. Juni 2010)

sicherlich ein gutes Bike, ist aber leider eines wie viele (Scott, Speci,...)
Ich fand C'dale auch deswegen mal gut, weil sie sich immer von anderen unterschieden habe. Okay, das hat teilweise polarisiert (Lefty, moto..) war aber eben was anderes.
Man sieht dem Bike die Handschrift von Denk an.
Preislich lag C'Dale bei den Topmodellen schon immer weit weg von reelen Preisen, aber das können andere ja auch (siehe LTD-Modelle von Scott).
Die kleineren Modell passen meist preislich, haben die guten Rähmen der teuren Modelle und lassen sich ja auch später noch pimpen.

Fazit für mich: gutes, aber leider farbloses Bike.


----------



## XSXSXS (22. Juni 2010)

RooXman schrieb:


> Da ist was wahres drann. Wenn man sich aber mal zurückerinnert, war und ist C´dale einer der Hersteller, die enorm Wert auf die Qualität ihrer gefertigten Rahmen legen. Wenn sie jetzt das Bike komplett aus Carbon fertigen und diesem Qualitätsanspruch gerecht werden wollen, möchte ich nicht wissen, was das Werkzeug in der Herstellung kostet. Ich schätze mal um die 250.000,-. Das sind also enorme Entwicklungskosten.
> Dass die Teile dann in China gefertigt werden ist die andere Seite. Durch die niedrigen Herstellungskosten könnten sie schonmal ein bis zweitausend uro runter gehen. Das ist die Marke...
> 
> Ich bezweifle, dass eine Serien MX Maschine derart in Funktion und Gewicht getrimmt ist. Ich würde das 8000 Jekyll eher mit einem Werksgetunten MX1 Renner vergleichen. Dann wäre der Preis wohl (annähernd) gerechtfertigt. Zumal Vollcarbon. MX Hinterbauten sind seit 20 Jahren unverändert (BMW und zukünftig Husky mal abgesehen). Im MTB sind die Pioniere der Hinterbauten unterwegs ;-)
> ...





Was ist denn bitte heutzutage an Carbonteilen noch so aussergewöhnlich und teuer? Bei diversen Versendern bekommst du Plastikkompletträder für unter 2000. Die brauchen genauso die Formen, etc.  Glaubst du, dass Cannondale die Werkzeuge in Deutschland herstellen lässt und für eine Form ne viertel Millionen zahlt? Das bezweifle ich stark. Auch Chinesen können mittlerweile Fräsmaschinen bedienen.

MX Hinterbauten sind definitiv auch nicht seit 20 Jahren die gleichen. Nicht nur bei BMW und den Huskis, aber das sei mal dahingestellt. 
Ich meine nur, dass bei den Fahrrädern eben doch erheblich weniger Entwicklungsaufwand dahintersteckt, wie vergleichsweise im MX Bereich. 

Ist der Dämpfer im Einstiegsrad nicht der selbe wie im Topmodell? Woher kommt dann der enorme Preisanstieg?


----------



## Matthias247 (22. Juni 2010)

nuts schrieb:


> @Matthias247: So denke ich grundsätzlich auch aber bei dem Jekyll kannst du jetzt ein wirklich weiches Abfahrtssetup fahren und trotzdem bequem und mit angepasster Geometrie bergauf fahren. Das ist ein echter Fortschritt.


Ok, wenn man tatsächlich an so einem Bike ein träges 40% SAG Setup fahren will und das ganze auch noch halbwegs durchschlagsfrei funktioniert dann mag das ganze wohl Sinn machen.
Mit einem etwas strafferen Setup ließen sich bis jetzt aber auch alle anderen Bikes in der Federwegsklasse die ich getestet habe gut fahren, und das ganze sowohl bergauf, bergab, in der Ebene, auf dem Trail, auf Waldautobahn, etc. und das ohne einen Schalter umzulegen

Mit persönlich wäre also ein Remedy/Reign/Pitch/Butcher/Rune/... mit gut abgestimmten Standarddämpfer lieber.
Wenn ich solche Verstellhebel brauchen würde, würde mir das Jekyll allerdings besser als das Genius gefallen


----------



## mete (22. Juni 2010)

XXSSXX schrieb:


> Was ist denn bitte heutzutage an Carbonteilen noch so aussergewÃ¶hnlich und teuer? Bei diversen Versendern bekommst du PlastikkomplettrÃ¤der fÃ¼r unter 2000â¬. Die brauchen genauso die Formen, etc.  Glaubst du, dass Cannondale die Werkzeuge in Deutschland herstellen lÃ¤sst und fÃ¼r eine Form ne viertel Millionen zahlt? Das bezweifle ich stark. Auch Chinesen kÃ¶nnen mittlerweile FrÃ¤smaschinen bedienen.


StÃ¼ckzahl?


> MX Hinterbauten sind definitiv auch nicht seit 20 Jahren die gleichen. Nicht nur bei BMW und den Huskis, aber das sei mal dahingestellt.
> Ich meine nur, dass bei den FahrrÃ¤dern eben doch erheblich weniger Entwicklungsaufwand dahintersteckt, wie vergleichsweise im MX Bereich.


Da ist doch 80% zugekauft => keine Entwicklungskosten fÃ¼r den Hersteller


> Ist der DÃ¤mpfer im Einstiegsrad nicht der selbe wie im Topmodell? Woher kommt dann der enorme Preisanstieg?


Ja, aber wenn Du mal gelesen hÃ¤ttest, wÃ¼rdest Du mitbekommen haben, dass die Einstiegsrahmen aus Alu sind. Den Rest machen die Anbauteile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rufrdh (22. Juni 2010)

Naja !!! erst von SCOTT zur CANNONDALE wechseln - dann ein zweites SCOTT RANSOM bauen !!! Auch eine gute Lösung !!! Sehr sehr kreativ.....


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Juni 2010)

XXSSXX schrieb:


> Was ist denn bitte heutzutage an Carbonteilen noch so aussergewöhnlich und teuer? Bei diversen Versendern bekommst du Plastikkompletträder für unter 2000.




Die entsprechende Qualität! Im Leichtbauforum gibt's dazu einen passenden thread.


----------



## fone (22. Juni 2010)

kratzer in der platte? rudi?


----------



## Haborym666 (22. Juni 2010)

Ob manche hier auch so rumnölen würden wenns kein Cannondale wär?
2500 Euro Liste für so ein Bike mit Komplett Fox Fahrwerk...Wo ist denn  das besonders teuer?
Aber ich geb dem ein oder anderen Recht hier das Bike sieht Geil aus
aber irgendwie nicht nach Cannondale.
Warum eigentlich keine Lefty Max die geht doch auch bis 140
da hätte man doch auch bestimmt ne 150er entwickeln können.


----------



## morph027 (22. Juni 2010)

Haborym666 schrieb:


> ...für so ein Bike mit Komplett Fox Fahrwerk...Wo ist denn  das besonders teuer?



Na da hat aber die Fox-Strategie gefruchtet, mit extrem überzogenen Aftermarketpreisen den Kunden denken zu lassen, dass er dann am Komplettbike ein Schnäppchen hat  Aber gut, hier ist das mit dem speziellen Dämpfer wohl doch etwas anders, der wird wohl bei der geringeren Stückzahl und Komplexität etwas mehr kosten, als ein zig-fach verbauter RP23.


----------



## ultra2 (22. Juni 2010)

M.R. schrieb:


> Hoffentlich halten die Dämpfer im Gegensatz zu denen von Scott. Dass Fox mitmischt finde ich unter diesem Aspekt ziemlich vielversprechend.



Andersherum machts Sinn. Wahrscheinlich nie selbst ein Genius besessen.


----------



## Haborym666 (22. Juni 2010)

Das hat doch nix mit den Aftermarketpreisen zu tun sondern ist eher der
Vergleich von ähnlichen Bikes anderer Hersteller (Giant Reign 1 2399, Fox und Magura ist halt meistens etwas teurer wie Rock Shox Ausstattung.
Das 2500 Euro ein Haufen Geld ist darüber brauchen wir nicht zu reden.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (22. Juni 2010)

@ultra2

Ne, aber ich kenne einen mit nem Ransom.
Der fährt das das Ding nichtmal annähernd im anvisierten Einsatzbereich und hat jetzt schon den Dritten Equalizer drin.

Im Gegenzug fahre ich selber Fox und die Mehrzahl meiner Mitbiker auch und da gibt seit mehreren Jahren nix zu meckern. 

Diese Diskussion muss jetzt hier aber nicht schon wieder stattfinden.


----------



## rufrdh (22. Juni 2010)

_Beitrag gelöscht - du hast es jetzt schon mehrfach geschrieben, bitte nicht noch öfter - es nervt....
Thomas_


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. Juni 2010)

rufrdh schrieb:


> Peter Denk wiederholt sich schon wieder !!! von Scott zur Cannondale wechseln und dann wieder die gleiche schiene fahren -da hat er sich viel zur einfach gemacht !!! - Ransom oder Jekyll - solche bikes braucht kein mensch- es gibt einfach kein bike für alles !!! kreativität gleich null !!! rahmen design wie bei altem arbeitgeber ( SCOTT ) dämpfer statt von SCOTT jetzt von FOX !!!



auch wenn du es alle 2h schreibst wird es nicht sinnvoller.....

schon mal überlegt ob der Denk nicht die Rechte (Urheberrecht) an dem von ihm entwickelten Rahmendesign besitzt und Scott wie auch Canondale diese im Rahmen entsprechender Verträge nutzen dürfen ?

IMHO baut Scott den Dämpfer auch nicht selbst (DT oder auch Fox ??)

und es braucht niemand ein Mountainbike !
Es sind und bleiben immer nur Spaßgeräte ohne jeglichen Nutzen. Die Dinger sind für nichts anderes gut als uns das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen und irgendwo einen "reich" zu machen. 
Es bleibt einzig der Spaß am fahren,am schrauben, an der Technik und für manche auch nur am besitzen !

-----------------------------------------------------------------------


Interessantes Konzept, das Alleinstellungsmerkmal vom Genius LT oder den anderen Leicht-Enduros wankt langsam immer mehr.
Es sieht auch ansprechend aus, aber die Preise sind wie von Cannondale gewohnt abgehoben hoch. Die bezahlbaren Einstiegsteile werden wie immer irgendwelche Mogel-Billigteile verbaut haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (22. Juni 2010)

finde die BIKES SOOOOOOOOOOOOO geil. unglaublich

ganz großes lob an peter denk, der mann hats echt drauf.

genial!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sushi1976 (22. Juni 2010)

Muss ich auch sagen das Jekyll 2011  sieht verdammt geil aus


----------



## Deleted 59812 (22. Juni 2010)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> finde die BIKES SOOOOOOOOOOOOO geil. unglaublich
> 
> ganz großes lob an peter denk, der mann hats echt drauf.
> 
> genial!!!!!!!!!



Ist ja gut Peter!


----------



## nuts (22. Juni 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> schon mal überlegt ob der Denk nicht die Rechte (Urheberrecht) an dem von ihm entwickelten Rahmendesign besitzt und Scott wie auch Canondale diese im Rahmen entsprechender Verträge nutzen dürfen ?



vollkommen richtig. Die Patente liegen bei Peter Denk.


----------



## theworldburns (22. Juni 2010)

die konsequente und deutlich sinnvollere weiterentwicklung eines scott genius. der dämpfer is endlich im rahmen und nicht dahinter, mit dem einhergehend beknackt flachen sitzwinkel. 
das konzept beim umschalten der kammern so dermaßen weich in den federweg zu gehen und dafür stark zu dämpfen find ich interessant. hat sein für und wider.


----------



## the.saint (22. Juni 2010)

also in dem video sagt ja peter denk, dass der rahmen sowas von stabil ist, dank den supertollen fasern aus der rüstungsindustrie, und man das ding voll auf nen stein brezeln kann ohne dass was passiert. da wäre dann echt mal ein test mit dem vergleichbaren alurahmen interessant. 

ab wann bricht das carbon bzw. hat der alu rahmen ne kritische beule bzw. bricht auch?

wenn diese "schutzfasern" halten was sie versprechen, dann wäre das in der tat eine weiterentwicklung und würde carbon zum durchbruch verhelfen. verbunden mit dem preis ist ja die angst um den rahmen immer noch der größte hindernisgrund so ein bike zu kaufen...



btw, was die preispolitik angeht:

cannondale gehört ja dorel industries (gemeinsam mit nem haufen anderer marken, gt, mongoose, iron horse,usw.)
cannondale wird wohl schon sowas wie die technologische (preisliche) führungsrolle einnehmen und immer teurer sein

man kanns mit vw und skoda, seat, und den ganzen marken vergleichen
so werden alle nischen besetzt...


----------



## ThunderRoad (22. Juni 2010)

Hmmm...

- 150mm linearer Federweg
- 40% SAG
- progressiv auf dem letzten Drittel

Den mathematisch begabten müsste jetzt was auffallen...

Für die Schwachmatiker:
150mm * 0,4 = 60mm
2/3*150mm = 100mm

d.h. es stehen 40mm halbwegs linearer Positiv-Federweg zur Verfügung, insgesamt 90mm

in der Bergauf-Stufe (wahrscheinlich straff abgestimmt):
90mm * 0,2 = 18mm
bleiben 72mm positiv-Federweg.

Klingt beides nicht besonders nach Bikepark oder?
Dann verpaßt Cannondale der 32er Talas mal schnell ne Bikepark-Freigabe (bei Fox wird man sich dafür bedanken...). 
Klingt nach viel Selbstbewußtsein, genau wie die Preisliste...

Systemintegration ist toll, wenns was bringt und wenn man es vollständig umsetzt. Wenn ich z.B. bei BMW vor 16 Uhr ne Bestellung für ein Ersatzteil von einem 15jährigen 3er aufgebe, hab ich das Teil mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit am nächsten morgen um 10 Uhr in der Hand.
Cannondale braucht zwei Wochen, um meinem Händler zu sagen, daß sie den O-Ring, den er für mein 2 Jahre altes Bike bestellt hat nicht mehr liefern können und stattdessen eine komplette Kartusche schicken - in weiteren 2 Wochen (und der Händler solls umbauen)...

Weil hier die Entwicklungskosten angesprochen worden sind: Die komplette Fahrradindustrie ist eine Ansammlung von Bastelbuden und Hinterhofschlossern verglichen zur Automobilindustrie. Und die Entwicklungskosten kann man im selben Verhältnis sehen. Warum das Zeug trotzdem so teuer ist? Weils bezahlt wird. Punkt.

Übers Genius LT kann man ja vielleicht noch diskutieren - übers Jeckyll (mit mir) nicht...


----------



## spezi light (22. Juni 2010)

Für was ist denn eigentlich diese Leitung?







Eine absenkbare Sattelstütze wurde im Text jedenfalls nicht erwähnt oder hab ich das überlesen?


----------



## Christoph1984 (22. Juni 2010)

Ist es um unsere Schulen mittlerweile SO schlecht bestellt oder wieso fehlen einigen noch immer die Grundkenntnisse, die eigentlich jedes Kind haben sollte?! 
Ich kann es echt nicht mehr hören " Als ob die paar Kohlefasermatten und die Dämpfer xxxx tausend Euro kosten würden". Schon einmal daran gedacht, dass ein Hersteller noch deutlich mehr Kosten zu tragen hat? Die Entwickler, die CAD Lizenzen, Firmengebäude, Firmenwagen, die Räder für solche Presseevents... all das will mit den Rädern finanziert werden. Und auch die Lebenslange Garantie und der eventuelle Ersatzrahmen wird mit auf den Vk umgelegt. Natürlich ist das eine Menge Geld und die Sachen werden immer teurer aber eben auch die Aufwendungen der Unternehmen. Mal als Hausnummer: Bei einem Automobil liegt eine Neuentwicklung heute bei 1,5 bis 2 Mrd. Euro. Und die Fertigungs-/ Entwicklungskosten von einem Rahmen für den Einsatzbereich, dem Gewicht und lebenslanger Garantie liegen natürlich deutlich über denen von einem Stino HT Rahmen vom Versender.

Meiner Meinung nach ist das Rad optisch schonmal ein echter Leckerbissen und schaut sehr vielversprechend aus. Weiter so Cannondale!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christoph1984 (22. Juni 2010)

Wobei ich den Preissprung hin zum Topmodell mit 8000 Euro auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## luk! (22. Juni 2010)

@the.saint: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lsDXEEUlRE"]YouTube- cannondale taurine vs hammer[/nomedia]

Ich bin Carbon gegenüber zwar auch etwas skeptisch, aber ich glaube, ich werde meine Meinung in nächster Zeit ändern (müssen).

@ThunderRoad Hmm, die einen beschweren sich über zu viel Federweg, die anderen über zu wenig. 
Ich finde, die Federwegsverteilung klingt gar nicht schlecht: ordentlich Traktion und eine aktive Fahrweise für größere Sachen. Und wenn man optimistischerweise davon ausgeht, dass Cannondale und Fox es bei absoluter Sytemintegration gebacken bekommen, das Fahrwerk vernünftig zu dämpfen (Qualität statt Quantität), klingt das Jekyll nach Spaß!

@spezi light RockShox Reverb, hast du überlesen.

@Christoph1984 Sicher sind die Kosten nicht ganz ohne, aber wenn ich mir die Preise so anschaue (Extrembeispiel:Nomad Carbon) stimmt da irgendwas nicht, aber so lange es gezahlt wird


----------



## Christoph1984 (22. Juni 2010)

Der Post hat sich auch vornehmlich auf das "normale" Rad bezogen und das ständige Genörgel mit dem Argument der Materialkosten. Beim Topmodell sehe ich das ganz genauso wobei die Gruppe derer die sich das dann gönnen wohl eher überschaubar sein dürfte.


----------



## Sigge (22. Juni 2010)

das geniale an peter denk's jekyll ist der dämpfer den ich mir beizeiten an mein genius ranbauen werde.

da gab es bis dato nämlich keine alternative zu (equalizer).


----------



## don-rock (22. Juni 2010)

wow, wie kompliziert die welt sein kann....




spezi light schrieb:


> Für was ist denn eigentlich diese Leitung?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schleudersitz, falls der monsterdämpfer droht zu explodieren kannste dich damit evtl noch retten


----------



## bikefun2009 (22. Juni 2010)

@Nuts 
Bis wieviel kg is der Dämpfer denn gestaltet ?? Bei Scott is bei 95 kg schicht im Schacht .Wenn der neue nich mehr zu bieten hat, is wohl fasten angesacht für intressenten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (22. Juni 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> auch wenn du es alle 2h schreibst wird es nicht sinnvoller.....
> 
> schon mal überlegt ob der Denk nicht die Rechte (Urheberrecht) an dem von ihm entwickelten Rahmendesign besitzt und Scott wie auch Canondale diese im Rahmen entsprechender Verträge nutzen dürfen ?
> 
> ...



Genius TC (bis 120mm) müßten von X-Fusion sein
seit das Genius 150mm Federweg hat, kommen die Dämpfer von DT
auch der Dämpfer im Genius LT kommt von DT (sieht man auch auf einem der Bilder im entsprechendem Beitrag)


Rock Shox Reverb
über die wurde schon an anderer Stelle berichtet


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Juni 2010)

Ja, nur GEIL , aber wo zum Henker bleibt die passende 150/160mm Lefty. Ne Lefty macht ein Cannondale zum Cannondale ...


----------



## schnellejugend (22. Juni 2010)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Eisdiele!


Da kann man es dann neben deinem Torque parken.


----------



## DHLLR (22. Juni 2010)

Man Leute das ist ein echter nachfolger vom Super V. Da würd ich mir über die Stabilität keine gedanken machen. Mein Bruder hat n Super V bj `99. Seit 11Jahren ununterbrochen im Einsatz, nur mit der Zeit die Teile immer wieder erneuert, sodass heute n 140mm Enduro mit nem 780mm Boobar vor dir steht und du es sogar im Bike park krachen lassen kannst. Und das obwohl mein Bruder 95 KG wiegt. Seit ELF Jahren... und ihr macht euch gedanken über die STABILITÄT. Ich selbst hab n Perp. da gehen nur ma ab und zu die Lager flöten. Und zwei Dellen hats auch schon. HÄLT.
Dabei zerbomb ich regelmäsig Dämpfer und Gabeln.


----------



## Enrgy (22. Juni 2010)

spezi light schrieb:


> Für was ist denn eigentlich diese Leitung?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wurde nicht erwähnt? Ist für den Gruber Assist, der wird hier per Furz gesteuert.

Zu den Preisen:

Mein altes Jekyll 800, keinesfalls ein Top-Modell und mit so "tollen" Teilen wie der Magura Clara ausgestattet, hat Januar 2002 schon 6000DM Liste gekostet, bezahlt hab ich 5200.
Allerdings hat der Rahmen auch bis vor kurzem gehalten und dann gabs auf Garantie ohne wenn und aber einen Rize RZ40.


----------



## nuts (22. Juni 2010)

pfff... was ein Unfug. Das ist das Kabel von der Rock Shox Reverb Sattelstütze, die am Rad serienmäßig verbaut sein wird.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. Juni 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ...aber wo zum Henker bleibt die passende 150/160mm Lefty. Ne Lefty macht ein Cannondale zum Cannondale ...



:kotz:

ne bitte nicht....


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Juni 2010)

nuts schrieb:


> Das pdf ist leider zu groÃ fÃ¼r den Upload, fÃ¼ge die Bilder gleich ein. Der DÃ¤mpfer dÃ¼rfte von der Haltbarkeit her einem "Standard" DÃ¤mpfer in nichts nachstehen, da das Teil einerseits von Fox ist, andererseits nur feucht laufende Dichtungen hat (alle normalen LuftdÃ¤mpfer haben in der Luftkammer trocken laufende Dichtungen) und auÃerdem ein sehr groÃes Ãlvolumen hat, was fÃ¼r ne bessere KÃ¼hlung und damit weniger Belastung der Dichtungen sorgen sollte.
> 
> 8000â¬ sind happig, keine Frage. Vor der Griechenlandgeschichte sind Preise um 7300 - 7500â¬ geplant gewesen (was nach wie vor happig ist!).
> 
> ...



Das Bike sieht klasse aus, und die MÃ¶glichkeit mit nem 150er Bike wie mit nem 100er den Berg hochkurbeln zu kÃ¶nnen find ich durchaus reizvoll. Ich finde technisch (hoffentlich) von vorne bis hinten durchdachte LÃ¶sungen auch Klasse.

Nur hier in D haben doch die meisten bezÃ¼glich des DÃ¤mpfers einen Namen im Hinterkopf, der ihnen Kopfschmerzen bereitet: Toxoholics.
Nach allem was man hier liest und anderswo hÃ¶rt, (ich hab dem Verein meine DÃ¤mpfer noch nicht gegeben und werds wohl auch lassen) hÃ¤tte ich arge Bedenken denen so'n StÃ¼ckchen doch etwas aufwÃ¤ndigerer Technik in die Griffel zu geben. Muss man aber machen, und das RegelmÃ¤Ãig (alle 50h?  ) um die Lebenslange Garantie zu erhalten. Oder gilt die etwa nur auf den Rahmen und beim DÃ¤mpfer ist die Garantie auf Dichtungen schon nach nen paar Wochen abgelaufen?

Und wenn der DÃ¤mpfer in der ersten Serie ggf. doch Macken hat muss man sich dann mit dem Verein rumschlagen.
Von daher werd ich wohl erstmal weiterhin Standardmaterial fahren wo amn ggf. auch andere DÃ¤mpfer als Fox einbauen, bzw. FoxdÃ¤mpfer die man selber warten kann.


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (22. Juni 2010)

So richtig gut das teil - das nen ich mal innovation!!!


cannondale stand nun mal schon immer für was besonderes(fatty, lefty) und ich find's gut so!!!...bezüglich des dämpfers werden die sich also schon was gedacht haben - die machen das nicht erst seit gestern !!!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Juni 2010)

Boltzplatzheld schrieb:


> So richtig gut das teil - das nen ich mal innovation!!!
> 
> 
> cannondale stand nun mal schon immer für was besonderes(fatty, lefty) und ich find's gut so!!!...bezüglich des dämpfers werden die sich also schon was gedacht haben - die machen das nicht erst seit gestern !!!



Die nicht, Toxo macht aber häufig den Eindruck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apollon (23. Juni 2010)

Christoph1984 schrieb:


> Wobei ich den Preissprung hin zum Topmodell mit 8000 Euro auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann.



ich wÃ¼rde cannondale als eine marke im unteren premiumbereich einstufen. die mÃ¼ssen ihre preise so hoch halten, sonst wÃ¼rden sie ihre marketingstrategie und ihre zielgruppe verfehlen! es gibt mehr leute, die bereit sind 8000â¬ fÃ¼r ein bike auszugeben, als man glauben mag und die haben nun mal ihr bedÃ¼rfnis solch ein rad zu fahren. 



Boltzplatzheld schrieb:


> So richtig gut das teil - das nen ich mal innovation!!!
> 
> 
> cannondale stand nun mal schon immer fÃ¼r was besonderes(fatty, lefty) und ich find's gut so!!!...bezÃ¼glich des dÃ¤mpfers werden die sich also schon was gedacht haben - die machen das nicht erst seit gestern !!!



richtig, cannondale steht fÃ¼r innovation. und diese will bezahlt werden ;-)

aber respekt: geiles bike!


----------



## 525Rainer (23. Juni 2010)

8000euro fürs topmodell sind doch nur dazu da um ein demo überbike zu bauen dessen flair auf die einsteiger modelle abstrahlt.
stellt euch vor das bike gäbs nur in der 1300euro variante mit SLX und 15,76kg Gewicht.
ein M3 ist auch nur ein dreier bmw für 100000 euro aber jeder hansel der sich M3 spiegel an seinen 316er bastelt kann sich damit identifizieren.


----------



## brösmeli (23. Juni 2010)

spezi light schrieb:


> Für was ist denn eigentlich diese Leitung?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist Fernbedienung für die neue Rockshox REVERB Sattelstütze.
So steht es jedenfalls im PDF des JEKYLL ULTIMATE.


----------



## spezi light (23. Juni 2010)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Das Bike sieht klasse aus, und die Möglichkeit mit nem 150er Bike wie mit nem 100er den Berg hochkurbeln zu können find ich durchaus reizvoll. Ich finde technisch (hoffentlich) von vorne bis hinten durchdachte Lösungen auch Klasse.
> 
> Nur hier in D haben doch die meisten bezüglich des Dämpfers einen Namen im Hinterkopf, der ihnen Kopfschmerzen bereitet: Toxoholics.
> Nach allem was man hier liest und anderswo hört, (ich hab dem Verein meine Dämpfer noch nicht gegeben und werds wohl auch lassen) hätte ich arge Bedenken denen so'n Stückchen doch etwas aufwändigerer Technik in die Griffel zu geben. Muss man aber machen, und das Regelmäßig (alle 50h?  ) um die Lebenslange Garantie zu erhalten. Oder gilt die etwa nur auf den Rahmen und beim Dämpfer ist die Garantie auf Dichtungen schon nach nen paar Wochen abgelaufen?
> ...



Ich würde fast behaupten, dass sich die Jungs von 88 in die Technik einarbeiten werden, damit ein guter Service in Deutschland gewährleistet wird.
Ich denke ein Teufelswerk wird es nicht sein einen Dämpfer zu warten, wenn man das entsprechende Wissen und Equipment hat...


----------



## onkel_c (23. Juni 2010)

andi. schrieb:


> ... Da sind 8000 meiner Meinung nach ein realistischer Preis.



 jedem seine meinung.


----------



## mdk187? (23. Juni 2010)

Also ich finde das Bike ziemlich hässlich (dabei bin ich kein Cannondale Hasser, fahre selbst ein Rize). 
150mm finde ich persönlich für den Park etwas wenig. Ich bin aber auch Materialfahrer weil ich technisch eine Niete bin 

Zum Preis: wer 3000-4000 Euro mehr investiert um 1 kg Gewicht zu sparen, soll das doch gerne tun. Ich nehme lieber 5 kg ab. Das spart nicht nur Geld sondern macht auch schneller.

Diese ewigen Diskussionen um Premium Marken finde ich etwas müßig. Da werden einfach Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen. Stellt doch mal ein Nicolai neben ein Canyon.


----------



## overslag (23. Juni 2010)

Sehe ich genau so!!,immer diese Diskussionen.
Wer sich das 8000 Euro Bike leisten kann oder es unbedingt will, soll es sich doch kaufen.
Wer das nicht ausgeben will hat immernoch die Möglichkeit sich eine günstigere Variante zu kaufen oder soll es bleiben lassen.
Und zur Preispolitik, die Preise sind i.o!!
Bei Trek, Speci, was auch immer sind die Preise bei den Topmodellen auch nicht anderst!

Ich persönlich finde das Rad einfach genial, habe momentan ein Sx trail 2009 II und wollte dies als Bikepark und Tourenbike nutzen.Trotz leichteren Teile komme ich nicht unter 17 Kg.
Bikepark okay, Touren weniger- bei 17 kg machen Touren kein Spaß kann mir jeder sagen was er will da ist das Jekyll besser.
Okay, es hat 20mm weniger Federweg aber wer fahren kann, dem reichen auch 150mm hinten im Bikepark.

Das einzigste was mich stört ist die Federgabel, diese würde ich gegen eine Fox 36 oder Lyrik tauschen, dann ist das Fahrwerk perfekt.

Für mich persönlich ist das Jekyll 2011 einer der besten allrounderbikes die es bis heute gibt.
Wem es doch nicht passt mit dem Federweg kann sich auch das 180mm Modell kaufen, was ich persönlich mit diesem Dämpfer und gewicht Schwachsinn finde 

Von daher, Probefahrt abwarten , weiß jemand wann das *Jekyll erscheinen soll?*


----------



## overslag (23. Juni 2010)

*.*


----------



## Calli Potter (23. Juni 2010)

Bin echt mal gespannt wann ich das Bike mal testen kann ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BertoneGT (23. Juni 2010)

Ein Cannondale ohne Lefty ist irgendwie überflüssig...


----------



## Bogeyman (24. Juni 2010)

und wieviel wird ca. das Einsteiger-Alu-Rad wiegen?
Nun mal Butter bei die Fische... von was reden wir dann für 2500? 14, 15 oder 16kg?


----------



## nuts (24. Juni 2010)

Das Jekyll wird Anfang 2011 auf den Markt kommen und natürlich bei der Eurobike auf dem Stand sein.

Cannondale gibt nach Rückfrage folgende weitere Gewichte an:

One - 12,1kg
Two - 12,3kg
Three (Alu) - 13,3kg
Four (Alu) - 13,8kg

Zur Lefty-Frage: Peter Denk wollte dazu keine Antworten geben, ich habe auch gefragt, warum keine 150er Lefty drinnen steckt. Anscheinend scheint es da einerseits tatsächlich konstruktive Einwände zu geben aber... da bleibt ein aber


----------



## bikefun2009 (24. Juni 2010)

@Nuts 
Bis wieviel kg is der Dämpfer denn gestaltet ?? Bei Scott is bei 95 kg  schicht im Schacht .Wenn der neue nich mehr zu bieten hat, is wohl  fasten angesacht für intressenten aus der Ü 100 fraktion  Und dann haben peter denk und fox den selben fehler gemacht wie bei scott


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Juni 2010)

nuts schrieb:


> Zur Lefty-Frage: Peter Denk wollte dazu keine Antworten geben, ich habe auch gefragt, warum keine 150er Lefty drinnen steckt. Anscheinend scheint es da einerseits tatsächlich konstruktive Einwände zu geben aber... da bleibt ein aber



... ABER freigegeben wird der Rahmen doch wohl sein. Gibt ja genug die schon Leftys haben und die da reinstecken wollen . Das geht oder haben die am 1,5 " Steuerrohr was geändert, das es nicht mehr kompatiebel ist, dann wäre der Rahmen für mich schon TOD


----------



## luk! (24. Juni 2010)

Da von einem 1.5 und nicht von einem 1.5 Headshok Steuerrohr die Rede ist, wird es wenn dann nur mit Adapter gehen und wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe bräuchte man auch die lange Version, da die Kurze nur für Steuerrohre bis 125mm reicht und das Jekyll 134 hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (24. Juni 2010)

nuts schrieb:


> Zur Lefty-Frage: Peter Denk wollte dazu keine Antworten geben, ich habe auch gefragt, warum keine 150er Lefty drinnen steckt. Anscheinend scheint es da einerseits tatsächlich konstruktive Einwände zu geben aber... da bleibt ein aber


Vermutlich heben sie sich die 150er Lefty einfach als Neuerung für 2012 auf


----------



## nuts (24. Juni 2010)

@bikefun2009: Zur Gewichtsfreigabe des Dämpfers hab ich leider noch keine Informationen.

Bezüglich des Steuerrohrs schreibt Cannondale, dass es sich um das SI Steuerrohr handelt, von dem her sollte der Rahmen Lefty tauglich sein. Wie luk! schon geschrieben hat kann es Probleme mit der Steuerrohrlänge geben aber eigentlich ist der Vorteil der neuen Vorbau/Schaft Kombination, dass man sie für verschiedene Steuerrohre anpassen kann. Auch das werde ich aber noch mal nachfragen.


----------



## 525Rainer (24. Juni 2010)

der denk müsste wahrscheinlich das patent der lefty bezahlen wenn er sie in seinen bikes verwendet.


----------



## ins (24. Juni 2010)

Wieso das denn  Er arbeitet für Cannondale und denen gehört das Patent, warum soll er dann Patentgebühren zahlen?!


----------



## Luke-VTT (25. Juni 2010)

Spannendes Bike. Auch als Frameset erhältlich? Wobei ich mir nichtmal vorstellen möchte, was der Dämpfer im Aftermarket kostet - falls mal einer kaputt geht zB. 

Voll bikeparktauglich halte ich übrigens für marketingquatsch. Selbst wenn der Rahmen stabil genug dafür ist (was ja zB auch für ein Dirtjump-HT gilt), hat das Teil erstens für harte Parks zuwenig FW und zweitens gehen die Komponenten eines 11,6KG AM-Fully im Park schneller in die Knie als man Kreditkartenabrechnung sagen kann. Dann nützt der stabile Rahmen auch nix mehr.
Als Touren- und Enduro-Fully aber echt interessant (für mich nur leider zu teuer).


----------



## gurkenfolie (25. Juni 2010)

das magic link von kona schafft im endeffekt dasselbe nur ohne hokuspokusdämpfer und fernbedienungschaos.


----------



## schnellejugend (25. Juni 2010)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> das magic link von kona schafft im endeffekt dasselbe nur ohne hokuspokusdämpfer und fernbedienungschaos.



Und?


----------



## basti242 (25. Juni 2010)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Und?



Ist billiger...


----------



## Enrgy (25. Juni 2010)

Hat aber kein Image...


----------



## Haborym666 (25. Juni 2010)

Na ja...Das Kona Abra Cadabra kostet mit SLX / XT Ausstattung und Alu Rahmen auch 3600EUR... Billig ist auch anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (25. Juni 2010)

k.a ob mir der durchblick fehlt, aber wtf soll der Vergleich, was haben die beiden Karren gemeinsam


----------



## fone (25. Juni 2010)

mdk187? schrieb:


> Da werden einfach Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen. Stellt doch mal ein Nicolai neben ein Canyon.


ja guter punkt, aber daraus kann man nicht allgemeingültig ableiten, dass billiger immer schöner ist.


was haben kona und cannondale gemeinsam? die stehen beide am äußeren ende der technologieskala, nur nicht am selben.


und ich würde jetzt schon dafür votieren, dass jugendliche mosher das ding _erstmal_ *nicht* als bikepark-bike herrichten. die folgenden threads würde ich uns gerne ersparen.


----------



## Haborym666 (25. Juni 2010)

Was Kona und Cannondale gemeinsam haben? Gleiches Anwendungsgebiet
und auf der Seite vorher wurde gesagt das der Magic Link das gleiche kann wie
der Cannondale/ Fox Dämpfer aber zum günstigeren Preis.
Das der Magic Link das gleiche kann will ich gar nicht abstreiten
aber billiger ist Kona da nicht.


----------



## decolocsta (25. Juni 2010)

rofl, so ein schei$$,
dann vergleichen wir jetzt mal jedes Rad auf diesem Planeten mit dem Jekyll,
können ja alle das gleiche und zwar fahren 
so ein schwachfug.
Magic Link und das System welches im Jekyll Verwendung findet, haben rein garnix gemeinsam. Der Vergleich ist lächerlich, sogar das Scott Ransom ist noch eher vergleichbar auch wenns genauso Käse wäre.
Lasst das Ding einfach ma für sich stehen oder zieht wenigstens Vergleiche auf die auch wirklich Sinn machen.


----------



## ThunderRoad (25. Juni 2010)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> das magic link von kona schafft im endeffekt dasselbe nur ohne hokuspokusdämpfer und fernbedienungschaos.



Dafür mit dem Radstand und dem Gewicht eines kleinen LKW...
Die Idee von Kona ist klasse, leider sieht das Magic Link aus wie ein Prototyp aus der Werkstatt eines afghanischen Landmaschinenschlossers 
Aber in Version 2 oder 3 hätte das Teil wirklich Potential.
Andererseits: Mein Stereo hat immerhin auch 140mm Federweg, es wippt nicht und ich brauche den Hokuspokus überhaupt nicht (Wenn ich mit 40% Sag fahren würde, würds schon wippen - aber wer will ernsthaft so ne Sänfte fahren?)


----------



## Haborym666 (25. Juni 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


> rofl, so ein schei$$,
> dann vergleichen wir jetzt mal jedes Rad auf diesem Planeten mit dem Jekyll,
> können ja alle das gleiche und zwar fahren
> so ein schwachfug.



Falls du es immer noch nicht raffst ich beziehe mich auf einen Kommentar 
von der Vorseite. Vielleicht solltest du den Thread auch lesen in dem du rummeckerst 

Desweiteren...
Beides All mountains beide vergleichbaren Federweg
beide auf ihre Art innovativ = Vergleich zulässig.
Over and Out


----------



## Furby87 (25. Juni 2010)

Mir gefällt das Bike sehr gut ich werd es bestimmt im nächsten Jahr mal probefahren.


----------



## Machlovio (26. Juni 2010)

Neue Technik fasziniert mich grundsätzlich.Grad bei Bikes.Mal kaufen und testen.Wenn`s mir nicht gefällt,kriegen`s die Nachbarskinder


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (26. Juni 2010)

Machlovio schrieb:


> Neue Technik fasziniert mich grundsätzlich.Grad bei Bikes.Mal kaufen und testen.Wenn`s mir nicht gefällt,kriegen`s die Nachbarskinder



So mach ichs auch immer. Die sind aber mittlerweile sowas von verwöhnt, da bleibt nur noch die Altmetallsammlung für meine beiden Bikes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (28. Juni 2010)

bergamont und canyon waren den nachbarskindern wohl nicht exklusiv genug?


----------



## Machlovio (28. Juni 2010)

Nee.. das Bergamont würd`ich nie hergeben (alter treuer Gefährte) und Versenderbikes sind im Kindergarten nicht mehr angesagt.


----------



## colombera (30. Juni 2010)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Muss ja niemand das Topmodell kaufen. Wozu auch?



Das Einsteigermodell mit  sram X7 Ausstattung kostet ja schon 2500. Die Preise sind schon etwas überzogen.


----------



## nuts (3. Juli 2010)

Hier noch ein Video mit Gedanken von Peter Denk zum Jekyll


----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. Juli 2010)

Wenn der Rahmen nur halb so gut wie versprochen ist.

Dass er sein älteres Kind Ransom so verreißt wird einigen nicht gefallen.

Mich würd's schon reizen. Werde mal eine Probefahrt machen, dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## Spamaccount (3. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub der Hauptgrund warums keine Lefty gibt ist die mangelnde Marktakzeptanz, bei Long Travel wohl noch weniger als normal. 

Ich bete für den Tag wo eine 170mm Lefty das Licht der Welt erblickt, ich bin der erste Käufer 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theworldburns (3. Juli 2010)

die vorteile, die er in der ersten hälfte aufzählt gelten wohl für räder/dämpfer/konzepte, die 5 jahre und mehr alt sind und eigentlich noch nie toll funktioniert haben

zu bedenken: luftfeder wird auch warm, nicht nur das öl. die kennlinie wird sich auch bei diesem dämpfer verändern. bevor die wärme der luftfeder nun mittels konvektion verschwindet sucht sie sich den weg durch den dämpferkörper. wenn ich mit nem rp23 lang bergab fahren will, dann klappt das nicht. wenn ich mir nen 500 gramm luftdämpfer ins rad setze klappt das besser (dhx mal ausgenommen, was man so hört -> evolver)

dass wir flache winkel bergab und steile bergauf wollen ist wohl nicht neu. dass ein durchgehendes sitzrohr nur von vorteil ist kommt mir ebenfalls wenig neu vor. es hat also viele jahre gedauert bis herr denk über sowas nachdachte? waren die scott bikes in ne ecke manövriert aus der man nicht mehr herauskam? 

wer will eigentlich steile/technische trails bergauf mit nem deutlich höheren tretlager fahren? die center stiffnes wird dich nicht retten wenn das rad an sich permanent zum kippeln neigt. ich setz lieber ab und zu an ner kante auf statt mich mit permanenten balanceakten zu beschäftigen.

anscheinend hat man über das rad nachgedacht, vermutlich ist es auch kein schlechtes rad, aber total abgehoben. ausserdem ist ein liteville ja dann trotzdem besser oder?


----------



## ins (3. Juli 2010)

Ich denke das Rad wird keiner mehr neu erfinden können. Weder der Herr Denk, noch die Jungs bei Liteville oder sonstwo.


----------



## luk! (3. Juli 2010)

@Weltenbrenner
Naja, "hoch" ist auch relativ. 
Aber wenn ich mir bspw. das aktuelle Cannondale RZ140 (bei dem mir das Tretlager zu niedrig war) anschaue:
Tretlagerhöhe: 333mm 
bei 140 mm und 25-30% Sag: etwa 36mm abziehen -> 297mm
bei 175er Kurbellänge: etwa 190mm abziehen -> 107mm
Das heißt, du hast am untersten Punkt eine Bodenfreiheit von etwa 10,7 cm (wenn ich da Schwachsinn erzähle bitte korrigieren)
11 cm sind meiner Ansicht nach eine Höhe, die auf einem Uphill durchaus vorkommen kann. Da ich im Zweifelsfall nicht den Schwung habe, die Pedale vorher in die richtige Stellung zu bringen, bleibe ich hängen. 

Sicher möchte keiner ein 40er Tretlager haben, aber irgendwann ist auch beim Tieferlegen Schluss.

Und dass jeder Konstrukteur von seinem Schätzchen begeistert ist ist ja wohl klar, ich werde kaum ein Rad konstruieren, auf den Markt bringen, und bei der Einführung erzählen, was ich da für einen Mist fabriziert habe 

@ins
Man könnte es zu Abwechslung man viereckig machen, oder so


----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. Juli 2010)

Sehe ich auch so.  Bergauf ist die Schwerpunktverlagerung enorm. Darum macht es ja Sinn den Federweg zu verkürzen und straffer abzustimmen. Dynamisch gemessen ist die Tretlagerhöhe dadurch nicht größer.


----------



## theworldburns (3. Juli 2010)

@luk!
wenn das neue jekyll im elevate mode so funktioniert wie der traction mode der scotts, dann sitzt das rad bergauf nicht normal im federweg und hört nach 80mm auf zu federn, sondern es wird regelrecht aufgebockt, durch den viel kleineren sag. mir gefällt das absolut nicht.
wenn ich von aufsetzern beim uphill rede, dann gehts um den rockring meines 36er kettenblatts, nicht um die pedale/kurbeln. dabei kommst du nicht drum herum anlauf zu nehmen und die kurbeln in die horizontale zu bringen.
wenn das tretlager nun eher höher hängt und du von den hindernissen auf dem uphill fast auf 0 runtergebremst wirst, dann wird das gleichgewicht halten schwieriger. es gibt einen bereich in dem es bergauf sinn macht etwas mehr bodenfreiheit zu haben, gerade wenn die gabel abgesenkt sein sollte, beziffern in mm kann ich das nicht, aber es hört sich so an, als sei der am cdale für meine begriffe zu hoch.


----------



## flowbike (3. Juli 2010)

theworldburns schrieb:


> .... aber es hört sich so an, als sei der am cdale für meine begriffe zu hoch.


Alles Theorie und lamentieren über ungelegte Eier. Du bist das Rad noch keinen mm gefahren.


----------



## theworldburns (3. Juli 2010)

bräuchten wir dann überhaupt einen beitrag nach dem threadstart zu schreiben?


----------



## ThunderRoad (3. Juli 2010)

theworldburns schrieb:


> ausserdem ist ein liteville ja dann trotzdem besser oder?



Die Sache mit den Sich-aufhebenden-Kräften (IMHO überbewertet, weil es sich dabei meist um relativ unproblematische Zug-/Druckkräfte handelt) haben die Liteviller jedenfalls schon seit längerem schön auf ihrer Homepage erklärt - wobei deren Ergebnis ein anderes ist 

Diese "Central Stiffness"-Geschichte hört sich zwar nicht schlecht an, könnte aber durch supergeringe Fertigungstoleranzen zu Problemen führen:
- da die ganze Apparatur sehr eng und steif geführt wird, kann ein "Verkanten" zu schlechterem Ansprechverhalten führen
- Lagerlebensdauer tendiert gegen Null

Das muss nicht passieren, kann aber - weniger bei handverlesenen Prototypen, aber wenn z.B. die Produktion fürs nächste Jahr im Akkord unter Volldampf läuft...

Und daß es mit dem Bike einfacher ist die Balance zu halten liegt möglicherweise gar nicht an dieser "Central Stiffness" (warum nennt man das nicht Verwindungssteifigkeit?), sondern am niedrigen Schwerpunkt (das könnten sie mit dem riesigen Dämpfungsklotz am Tretlager wirklich geschafft haben - und das könnte auch absolut Sinn machen).

Wers wirklich wissen will, kann wohl nur warten und selber testen, alles andere (alle Therorien, auch die von Denk selber) muß sich erst noch beweisen.

Auch wenn ich nach wie vor nicht vom Jeckyll überzeugt bin ist es ein sehr interessantes Video - daher auf jeden Fall schonmal ein großes Dankeschön an Nuts und auch an Peter Denk 

P.S: Was will der sich da in den Flaschenhalter füllen? Kako? Kaba? Cola? Habs nicht verstanden...


----------



## 525Rainer (3. Juli 2010)

ja krass ich hab mir dass jetzt mal ganz durchgehört und es hört sich genauso an wie viele hier über ihr eigenes rad im internet schreiben. geil im uphill und geil beim runterballern.

demnach hat der denk das rad für sich entdeckt das viele schon haben. kein wunder wenn er so lange scott fahren musste.
und wies immer ist, nachdem verbal alle fahrtechnik eigentlich durch die technik im rad überflüssig ist wird es sich erst auf dem trail zeigen was ES wirklich kann.
mein helius AM hat auch 3 15mm achsen im hinterbau.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. Juli 2010)

Meines hat nicht mal diese völlig unpassenden Kugellager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luk! (3. Juli 2010)

@theworldburns
Natürlich wird das Rad mit höherem Tretlager kippliger, bei dem Aufsetzen des Bashs gebe ich dir Recht, wenn der aufsetzt, ist das Gelände so ruppig, dass ein paar mm den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett machen, da "fahren" sowieso eher in "hüpfen und balancieren" ausartet. Wenn das Tretlager allerdings so tief hängt, dass man schon beim Pedalieren an kleineren Steinen/Wurzeln hängenbleibt, stört es mich einfach (mir geht es dabei um einen steilen Uphill, bei dem Schwung sammeln und Pedale gerade stellen unmöglich ist). Ich hoffe, es ist klar, was ich mein

@ThunderRoad
Toleranzen sind ein Punkt, allerdings sehe ich nicht, wieso diese soviel kleiner seien müssen als bei anderen Fahrrädern? Denk wollte die doch vor allem durch Breite abstützen, dass Genauigkeit da gefragt ist, ist klar, aber die wird doch eigentlich immer (bei allen Hinterbauten) benötigt?
Wenn ich sein "Nuschl-Drink" richtig verstanden habe, sagt er "Carbodrink", meint also irgendwelche pappsüßen Kohlenhydratgetränke.

@Rainer
jetzt lass ihm doch sein Baby 
Und zur Fahrtechnik: Ich habe es gern, wenn mir mein Fahrrad technikmäßig unter die Arme greift, dass DU das nicht brauchst, ist klar 
Und zu den Achsen: ICH zähle im Helius 5 15mm Achsen (2x Horstlink, Schwingenlager, 2x  Umlenkhebel), zähl vielleicht nochmal nach


----------



## BommelMaster (6. Juli 2010)

hi

der herr denk plaudert da ganz schön viel aus. man kann sehr viel lernen. Der Rahmen sieht sehr gut aus, die erklärungen sind alle schlüssig! Bravo


----------



## fone (6. Juli 2010)

theworldburns schrieb:


> ausserdem ist ein liteville ja dann trotzdem besser oder?


ja, mein gott, was erwartest du vom besten fahrrad der welt? natürlich ist das besser als cannondale oder scott. meine güte...


----------



## theworldburns (6. Juli 2010)

ich bin manchmal nicht so schnell, entschuldigt.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. Juli 2010)

hat eigentlich einer mitgezählt wie oft der Denk geil sagt ?  

interessante Ansätze die er da so erzählt 
hoffentlich hält der Rahmen dann auch das was der Denk alles so verspricht


----------



## x-rossi (7. Juli 2010)

lustiger thread


----------



## Freeerider81 (7. Juli 2010)

Ich find das Video echt gut! Sind interessante Dinge, die er da erzählt!
Würde es von jedem Rad so ein Video geben, wären viele Verkäufer überflüssig! 

@Nuts: 
Wäre cool daraus ne Serie zu machen! Also einige Konstrukteure zu ihren Babys befragen und erzählen lassen! Mich würde so was mehr interessieren, als irgend ein Marketinggelaber von nem Verkäufer!


----------



## brösmeli (7. Juli 2010)

Freeerider81 schrieb:


> Ich find das Video echt gut! Sind interessante Dinge, die er da erzählt!
> Würde es von jedem Rad so ein Video geben, wären viele Verkäufer überflüssig!
> 
> @Nuts:
> Wäre cool daraus ne Serie zu machen! Also einige Konstrukteure zu ihren Babys befragen und erzählen lassen! Mich würde so was mehr interessieren, als irgend ein Marketinggelaber von nem Verkäufer!



Da bin ich aber hoch skeptisch. Meinst du konstrukteure würden ihre "erfindungen" nicht auch "schönreden". Ich denke, da müsste man absolute "neutralos" engagieren, um einen objektiven bericht zu bekommen.


----------



## Freeerider81 (7. Juli 2010)

Klar, jeder Konstruktuer ist von seiner "Erfindung" begeistert und überzeugt! Aber sie erzählen meist mehr, als nur das übliche Marketing-blabla! Und das ist als technikverliebter Biker viel interessanter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (7. Juli 2010)

so wie er da redet müsste er ein bike-ABS und sag-way balanceausgleichssensoren ins bike eingebaut haben. hat er aber nicht sondern nur einen dämfper der bessere kennlinien drauf hat (als das ransom?) und lager die steifer sind (als die vom ransom?). hoffentlich nicht so steif das die kettenstreben mehr leiden müssen. 
ich trau mich zu vermuten das es nicht so sein wird das man keine grosse balance mehr braucht um schwierige uphills zu übertreten und ein two wheel drift wird immer noch nicht easy hinzukriegen sein.


----------



## BommelMaster (7. Juli 2010)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber hoch skeptisch. Meinst du konstrukteure würden ihre "erfindungen" nicht auch "schönreden". Ich denke, da müsste man absolute "neutralos" engagieren, um einen objektiven bericht zu bekommen.





da ist natürlich was dran!

viele sachen die der Peter Denk anspricht, sind auch bei anderen Rahmen schon umgesetzt worden. die doppelten lager dass sie sich nicht verdrehen können. die klemmung der bauteile an einer achse statt an lagern und und und.

auch die sache mit der progression am ende des rahmens, haben die meisten hersteller natürlich auch im programm. die tatsache, dass eine progressive anlenkung auch die dämpfung beeinflusst ist denk ich jedem klar. da sind viele sachen wo man sofort denkt "oh jeder andere rahmen ist schrott". das ist natürlich nicht so.

nichts desto trotz stellt dieser rahmen das momentan wirklich herrausragendste konzept in dieser klasse. die sache mit dem reduzierenden federweg ist halt iene spitzen sache, die anpassung mit verschiedenen dämpfungen das i-tüpfelchen. pro pedal modus im kurzen hub, und voll aktiv im langen hub. 

der rahmen wurde einfach nur konsequent entwickelt, das ist sehr schön.

was natürlich net so toll is, bzw was auch verschwiegen wurde, ist die tatsache dass es ein abgestützer eingelekner ist. ist zwar insofern kein problem, weil durch die dämpfung im kurzen hub fast alle bewegungen eliminiert werden können. das technisch optimalste ist es allerdings nicht. 

gut aber was will man gegen das patent von specialized schon ausrichten....

schön finde ihc dass der x12 standard sich durchsetzt. ich meine die achse irgendwo gesehen zu haben.

UND was mir nicht gefällt, bereits angesprochen von vielen, die zugverlegung. warum nicht einfach oben am unterrohr, auf der höhe des drehpunktes und aus die maus


----------



## berkel (8. Juli 2010)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> was natürlich net so toll is, bzw was auch verschwiegen wurde, ist die tatsache dass es ein abgestützer eingelekner ist. ist zwar insofern kein problem, weil durch die dämpfung im kurzen hub fast alle bewegungen eliminiert werden können. das technisch optimalste ist es allerdings nicht.


Bist du der Meinung, dass ein (Horst-Link-)Viergelenker weniger zum Wippen neigt? Warum? Die Antriebseinflüsse des Hinterbaus sind nur von der Lage des tatsächlichen (virtuellen) Drehpunkts um den das HR schwenkt abhängig. Bei Specialized (und den meisten 4-Gelenkern) liegt dieser knapp hinter/über dem Tretlager und bewegt sich beim Einfedern nur wenige Millimeter, also in etwa da wo er auch beim Jekyll liegt. Nur bei den Bremseinflüssen kann ein 4-Gelenker je nach Konstruktion Vorteile haben.

Interessant ist die Aussage auf der alten Turner FAQ Seite zum Thema 4-Gelenker vs. abgestützter Eingelenker (TNT):


> *Horst Link? TNT?*
> 
> Q: What happened to the Horst Link?
> A: After extensive computer modeling and real world testing, David Turner found the axle path was virtually unchanged. Based on this information Turner switched to TNT.
> ...



Ich frage mich nur wozu es "extensive computer modeling" braucht um zu erkennen, dass die Einfederungskurve des HR bei seinen Horst-Link Rahmen praktisch identisch zu der ohne Horst-Link ist. Das kann man auch ganz einfach mit einem 08/15 CAD Programm durch schlichtes Zeichnen nachprüfen.


----------



## fone (8. Juli 2010)

mir kommts so vor als würden die wenigen mm ne menge ausmachen.
vielleicht ist es auch einbildung, aber mein cd gemini wippt deutlich mehr (auch auf 140mm mit alter schwinge) als mein ex-canyon horstlink-radl. obwohl ein hoher spv-druck beim gemini schon gegen das wippen hilft. (beim canyon natürlich minimaldruck)

beim turnertext les ich nur: wir wollen nicht für horstlink zahlen.


----------



## berkel (8. Juli 2010)

@fone
Du vergleichst dann aber auch nicht gleiche Bikes. Wenn müsste man einen Direktvergleich wie von Turner beschrieben machen, gleiches Bike einmal mit und einmal ohne Horst-Link (bei gleicher Drehpunktlage; bei Turner lag der virtuelle Drehpunkt etwa im Hauptlager).
Die Idee hinter dem Horst-Link war auch nicht die Reduktion der Antriebseinflüsse, sondern der Bremseinflüsse.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. Juli 2010)

Den Direktvergleich habe ich gemacht und keinen Unterschied gespürt. Ich bin aber auch nicht unbedingt ein Sensibelchen. 

Turner sagt ja auch, dass es vor allem um die Eindämmung von Bremseinflüssen geht. Bei 140 mm Federweg ist das in meinen Augen aber nicht sonderlich relevant.

Ich bin der Meinung dass der Horst-Link überschätzt wird, die Dämpferanlenkung aber viel zu wenig beachtet wird. Aus dem System Dämpferanlenkung/Dämpferabstimmung kann man bei weitem mehr raus holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (8. Juli 2010)

berkel schrieb:


> @fone
> Du vergleichst dann aber auch nicht gleiche Bikes.



stimmt, du schreibst aber auch nur von horst-link (viergelenker). relativ unspezifisch.

klar gibt es auch "schlechte" 4-gelenker. mit horst link scheint es aber leichter zu sein, die antriebseinflüsse zu reduzieren. ich merk  schon einen unterschied vom alten horst link (canyon xc) zum neuen maestro (giant tranceX), welches einen hauch mehr antriebseinflüsse hat. 
keine ahnung, sind halt praxiserfahrungen...

und trotzdem geht mein gemini auf dem kleinen kettenblatt und ohne plattform (und zugegebenermaßen zu weichen feder) ziemlich ab, vor allem vertikal .

direktvergleich, wie ging das? bormaschine und  schweißgerät?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. Juli 2010)

Der Maestro wird aber auch deutlich weniger wippen und schluckfreudiger sein und auch Bremseinflüsse mindestens genauso gut entkoppeln. 

Das Specialized Stumpjumper wippt zB trotz Horst Link deutlich stärker als mein Eingelenker.
Das kann durchaus gewollt sein bzw. wird halt oft der Horst Link sehr sehr nahe am Ausfallende positioniert. Das nimmt natürlich die Extremwerte raus.
Fahrt mal ein Giant NRS oder ein Lapierre mit Horst Link...


----------



## theworldburns (8. Juli 2010)

lapierre baut laut eigenen aussagen keine viergelenker mit horstlink sondern "vpp". unter vpp verstehe ich zwar etwas anderes aber die franzacken wohl nicht


----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. Juli 2010)

Kein Horst Link?


----------



## theworldburns (8. Juli 2010)

nach dem canyon zog ich ein lapierre in erwägung. ich telefonierte mit einem radladen in bielefeld. 
das schlimme an der sache war, dass der besitzer, welcher sich auch hier im forum bewegt, glaubt es seien "vpp" fahrräder und vehement verteidigt hat, dass es eben kein kein klassischer viergelenker sondern eben "vpp" sei. bei so nem dummen hund wollte ich kein fahrrad kaufen. 
ein virtueller drehpunkt ist kein indiz auf ein "vpp" fahrrad auch wenn der name dies suggerieren mag.


----------



## BommelMaster (8. Juli 2010)

berkel schrieb:


> Bist du der Meinung, dass ein (Horst-Link-)Viergelenker weniger zum Wippen neigt? Warum? Die Antriebseinflüsse des Hinterbaus sind nur von der Lage des tatsächlichen (virtuellen) Drehpunkts um den das HR schwenkt abhängig. Bei Specialized (und den meisten 4-Gelenkern) liegt dieser knapp hinter/über dem Tretlager und bewegt sich beim Einfedern nur wenige Millimeter, also in etwa da wo er auch beim Jekyll liegt. Nur bei den Bremseinflüssen kann ein 4-Gelenker je nach Konstruktion Vorteile haben.



hi

nein das meine ich nicht pauschal.

natürlich bringt es nicht viel, den virtuellen drehpunkt auf der höhe zu machen wo der eingelenker auch den drehpunkt hätte.

es ist aber viel leichter möglich, einen antriebsneutraleren hinterbau mit einem viergelenk mit horst link zu bauen. auf der ellsworth.com homepage finden sich da sehr interessante videos, die das erklären.

die ganzen canyons, ghosts, .. mein ktm aphex usw .... sind auch alle so aufgebaut.

gibt aber wie schon angesprochen auch andere gründe, warum viergelenker, und zwar eben die bremsmomentabstützung die dann beim 4gelenker schon integriert ist.

grundsätzlich finde ich schon, dass diese diskussion über viergelenker und eingelenker oft zu weit geht. nur weil es ein eingelenker ist, ist es kein schlehctes bike. die antriebseinflüsse sind oft nicht spürbar und fallen kaum auf(es sei denn mal will ein orange 222 bergauffahren, im kleinen blatt).

von daher geht das schon in ordnung.... insbesondere bei downhillern ist das thema sowieso passe da mit einem kettenblatt und gutem drehpunkt eh kein antriebseinfluss vorhanden ist.

ich meinte nur, dass es schade ist, dass so ein toller rahmen durch ein patent einer firma einen kleinen technischen nachteil hat, der zwar in der praxis nicht soo sehr relevant ist, aber doch vorhanden ist.

und specialized baut einfahc keine schönen bikes, auch wenn der konstrukteur ein deutscher ist und ein ziemliches genie noch dazu...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. Juli 2010)

theworldburns schrieb:


> nach dem canyon zog ich ein lapierre in erwägung. ich telefonierte mit einem radladen in bielefeld.
> das schlimme an der sache war, dass der besitzer, welcher sich auch hier im forum bewegt, glaubt es seien "vpp" fahrräder und vehement verteidigt hat, dass es eben kein kein klassischer viergelenker sondern eben "vpp" sei. bei so nem dummen hund wollte ich kein fahrrad kaufen.
> ein virtueller drehpunkt ist kein indiz auf ein "vpp" fahrrad auch wenn der name dies suggerieren mag.



Kein Grund hier gleich Benutzer zu beleidigen. VPP heißt nun einmal Virtual Pivot Point, die die Räder von LP haben einen und somit ist dies im Wortsinn erst einmal völlig korrekt, egal was man selber drunter versteht. LP nennt es nur nicht direkt VPP, weils da wohl Patente drauf gibt. Lapierre nennt es von Zesty bis Froggy eben OST, und der Hinterbau arbeitet aber mit einem virtuellen Drehpunkt. Fertig aus. ISt so als wenn man zu nem Taschentuch Tempo sagt. Meine Güte.

Davon abgesehen ist es total schnurz, wie ein Hersteller seinen Hinterbau schimpft, Hauptsache er funktioniert. Also fahr die Räder Probe oder lass es einfach bleiben 

Hier kannst Dir den virtuellen Drehpunkt sogar ankucken:

http://www.lapierrebikes.com/lapierre/technologies/ost


----------



## dubbel (9. Juli 2010)

theworldburns schrieb:


> ein virtueller drehpunkt ist kein indiz auf ein "vpp" fahrrad auch wenn der name dies suggerieren mag.


bzw.


neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Hier kannst Dir den virtuellen Drehpunkt sogar ankucken:



  zesty / spicy haben einen virtuellen drehpunkt, den hat aber jeder viergelenker - das ist aber eben nicht das, was "VPP" definiert. 


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4512858&postcount=233


----------



## fone (9. Juli 2010)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Der Maestro wird aber auch deutlich weniger wippen und schluckfreudiger sein und auch Bremseinflüsse mindestens genauso gut entkoppeln.


wie gesagt, das canyon war ruhiger. das war wirklich extrem neutral. 
wahrscheinlich muss ich noch mit dem sag spielen aber das  tranceX kommt mir unruhiger vor und hat sehr leichten pedalrückschlag - bemerkt man vielleicht nur im direkten vergleich zum horst-link-canyon.

schluckfreudig natürlich und beim bremsen unauffällig. ich mags sehr.


----------



## Ponch (9. Juli 2010)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Hier kannst Dir den virtuellen Drehpunkt sogar ankucken:
> 
> http://www.lapierrebikes.com/lapierre/technologies/ost



Sieht für mich auch aus wie ein normaler Viergelenker. Das was man allgemein unter einem VPP Hinterbau versteht ist es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (9. Juli 2010)

sag ich doch.


----------



## theworldburns (9. Juli 2010)

ich zuerst


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. Juli 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> bzw.
> 
> 
> zesty / spicy haben einen virtuellen drehpunkt, den hat aber jeder viergelenker - das ist aber eben nicht das, was "VPP" definiert.
> ...



Ja er hat einen VPP. Das sagte ich auch. Ich sagte nicht, es ist das patentierte (Santa Cruz meine ich, würde ja auch passen, theworldburns fährt ja eines und sieht wohl deren Patentrechte gefährdet!) VPP. Aber dennoch würde ich hier auch nicht ständig virtueller Drehpunkt schreiben.

Daher mein Vergleich: Tempo wie Taschentuch, Sagrotan wie Desinfektionsmittel, VPP wie virtueller Drehpunkt.

Das das Patent "VPP" noch weitere Aspekte beinhaltet, bestreitet hier, so wie ich das mitbekommen habe, doch überhaupt niemand.

Und daher möchte ich nochmal darauf verweisen: schwert Euch nicht drum, welchen Marketingnamen der Hinterbau hat, sondern fahrt die Hobel einfach. Herrgottsneinoamol.



Ponch schrieb:


> Sieht für mich auch aus wie ein normaler Viergelenker. Das was man allgemein unter einem VPP Hinterbau versteht ist es jedenfalls nicht.



Was genau, außer der Verwendung eines virtuellen Drehpunkts, versteht man allg. denn noch unter einem VPP Hinterbau? Ich hab mir das Patent noch nicht angeschaut!

Ich hab nen Vorschlag: sprechen wir doch einfach vom PPV (point de pivot virtuel). Problem gelöst. 
Vous avez des troubles mentaux, vraiment.

edit: Patent hier im Forum gefunden, ha! Ich seh als einzigen Unterschied noch die kleine zusätzliche Wippe hinterm Tretlager, das wird wirds wohl sein (dual eccentric crank mechnism). Oder täusch ich mich da? Da hat LP nur ein Gelenk direkt überm Tretlager.


----------



## dubbel (9. Juli 2010)

The "Virtual Pivot Point" system owned by Santa Cruz Bicycles, Inc is protected by four US patents, three of which were originally issued to Outland Bicycles. The four patents cover a specific linkage configurations that are designed to aid the pedaling performance of a rear suspension bike without negatively affecting the overall bump absorption capabilities. The Santa Cruz Blur and V-10 models introduced in 2001 popularized "dual short link" type suspension systems, but have the unique characteristic of having links that rotate in opposite directions.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bicycle_suspension


----------



## fone (9. Juli 2010)

horst link und vpp wie man es im allgemeinen als systembezeichnung einsetzt unterscheiden sich schon deutlich. was m.e. auf jeden fall zu einem vpp/maestro etc. gehört, ist ein starres hinterbaugebilde ohne gelenk. also keine bewegung zwischen ketten- und sitzstrebe.

von mir aus können auch alle hinterbaukonzepte als pp bezeichnet werden. yeah.

aber wenns um den drehpunkt geht, kannn man doch auch drehpunkt schreiben, dass er bei manchen systemen wandert, ist ja nicht weiter tragisch, vpp ist halt belegt, und führt zu verwirrungen wenn anders verwendet.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. Juli 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> The Santa Cruz Blur and V-10 models introduced in 2001 popularized "dual short link" type suspension systems, but have the unique characteristic of *having links that rotate in opposite directions*.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bicycle_suspension



Genau das macht das OST von LP aber auch so wie mir das scheint. Beim Tretlager im Uhrzeigersinn, an der Aufhängung oben gegen den Uhrzeigersinn beim einfedern von rechts betrachtet. Beim FPS2 ebenso.

Also was ist nun der große Unterschied? Außer dem extra Gelenk / Wippe am Tretlager? Das ist wohl der Dual Short Link.



fone schrieb:


> horst link und vpp wie man es im allgemeinen als systembezeichnung einsetzt unterscheiden sich schon deutlich. was m.e. auf jeden fall zu einem vpp/maestro etc. gehört, ist ein starres hinterbaugebilde ohne gelenk. also keine bewegung zwischen ketten- und sitzstrebe.
> 
> von mir aus können auch alle hinterbaukonzepte als pp bezeichnet werden. yeah.
> 
> aber wenns um den drehpunkt geht, kannn man doch auch drehpunkt schreiben, dass er bei manchen systemen wandert, ist ja nicht weiter tragisch, vpp ist halt belegt, und führt zu verwirrungen wenn anders verwendet.



Ok, den Unterschied erkenne ich nun auch, da hat LP hinten das Gelenk, bei SC sitzt es am Tretlager. Was nun besser ist kann ich nicht beurteilen, charakteristisch für VPP ist das für mich halt einfach nicht. Aber gut, schreiben wir fortan alle einfach PPV 

Wie würdet ihr denn dann das FPS2 bezeichnen?

http://www.cycles-lapierre.fr/lapierre/technologies/fps2

Das hat den Hinterbau ganz starr und die Wippe am Tretlager.


----------



## fone (9. Juli 2010)

vpp, auch wenns nicht dem patent entspricht.

für mich vpp: hinterbaudreieck. vorne: oben und unten eine wippe. egal wie die sich bewegen 

(und: horst-link: keine wippe am tretlager, nur ein gelenk, bzw. die kettenstrebe ist die wippe.)


----------



## dubbel (9. Juli 2010)

neo-bahamuth, nimm das nicht so ernst. 
wir wollen ja nur, dass du was lernst. 

du sollst schliesslich nicht dumm sterben.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. Juli 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> neo-bahamuth, nimm das nicht so ernst.
> wir wollen ja nur, dass du was lernst.
> 
> du sollst schliesslich nicht dumm sterben.



Naja, bei derlei Dingen würde es mich zum Zeitpunkt meines Todes nicht grämen, diese nicht zu wissen. Achja, böse Signatur.

Ich machs wie bisher. Ich hock mich aufs Radl, fahr ne Runde, und entweder taugt mir der Hinterbau oder nicht. Mein Arsch kann nur bedingt kommunizieren, aber entscheiden darf er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. Juli 2010)

Der springende Punkt bei VPP soll die Raderhebungskurve in Form eines umgedrehten "S" sein, was dazu führt, dass der Kettenzug den Hinterbau immer in den Sag zieht.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. Juli 2010)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Der *springende Punkt* bei VPP soll die Raderhebungskurve in Form eines umgedrehten "S" sein, was dazu führt, dass der Kettenzug den Hinterbau immer in den Sag zieht.



Oh, das ist wirklich clever.  Funktioniert das gut für Dich? 
Der springende virtuelle Drehpunkt quasi.


----------



## theworldburns (9. Juli 2010)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> edit: Patent hier im Forum gefunden, ha! Ich seh als *einzigen Unterschied* noch die kleine zusätzliche Wippe hinterm Tretlager, das wird wirds wohl sein (dual eccentric crank mechnism). Oder täusch ich mich da? Da hat LP nur ein Gelenk direkt überm Tretlager.



interessant: bis vor 2 stunden also keine ahnung was ein richtiges vpp ist und es sich von nem horstlink rad unterscheidet, aber ma schön labern


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. Juli 2010)

Ich fahre einen abgestützten Eingelenker und kein VPP, das ich aber zur Probe gefahren bin und bei unserem Gelände komme ich mit dem Pedalrückschlag eines Santa Cruz Blur nicht zurecht. 
Wenn mein Bike reif für die Rente ist wird es durch eines mit DW-Link ersetzt. Der ist zwar dem VPP ähnlich, hat aber keinen so stark ausgeprägten Pedalrückschlag.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. Juli 2010)

theworldburns schrieb:


> interessant: bis vor 2 stunden also keine ahnung was ein richtiges vpp ist und es sich von nem horstlink rad unterscheidet, aber ma schön labern



Für mich ist das wie ich schon die ganze Zeit sage ein Rad mit einem VPP. Irgendwelche Patente sind mir dabei absolut egal, und LP verwenden einen bei ihren Hinterbauten. 
Du hingegen beharrst nur auf deiner Patent-Pedanterie und bezichtigst alle anderen der Dummheit, wenn ein VPP-System nicht exakt deinen Vorstellungen entspricht. 

Wenn nun irgendjmd. zu mir gekommen wäre, und mich irgendwann im Laufe der letzten 1,5 gefragt hätte, ob LP VPP-Hinterbauten hat, dann hätte ich nicht gefragt: meinen sie einen exakt auf Patent xyz basierenden Hinterbau oder nur generell die Verwendung eines VPP. Ich hätte einfach ja gesagt. Sie verwenden einen.


----------



## theworldburns (9. Juli 2010)

ich kann mich nur wiederholen: du hattest keine ahnung. aber da ist nicht so schlimm, dafür ist das forum ja da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. Juli 2010)

theworldburns schrieb:


> ich kann mich nur wiederholen: du hattest keine ahnung. aber da ist nicht so schlimm, dafür ist das forum ja da.



Manche Menschen glauben tatsächlich, dass stetes Wiederholen irgendwelchen Schmaarns diesen in den heiligen Stand der Wahrheit erhebt.
Ich bleib auch dabei: nach der Frage, ob LP VPP Hinterbauten verwendet, hätte ich auch ja geantwortet. Denn deren Hinterbauten basieren auf einem virtuellen Drehpunkt. Da kannst noch so pedantisch sein.


----------



## the.saint (9. Juli 2010)

Dachte hier gehts ums jekyll^^

also das Prinzip der virtuellen Verrückung und das von d'Alembert (1700er irgendwas) lernt man in TM1, ist Stand der Technik, und kann von jedem angewandt werden . 

SantaCruz hat ein US-Patent auf seine spezielle NEUE Anwendung und Umsetzung mit einem virtuellen Drehpunkt am Hinterbau (sonst gäbs auch gar kein Patent). Für USA gilt der Schutz. Europa nicht. Und nennen das System marketingmäßig "VPP-System", und haben halt den Begriff ein wenig geprägt.
(ps:Wie man Patente umgeht, sieht man ja häufig am Horst-Link.)

Zum Lapierre:
Sie verletzen das Horst-Link Patent (wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, stand das mal irgendwo auf einer us seite), daher verkauft Lapierre für USA diese Modelle nicht. Falls sie dann noch ein weiteres Patent verletzen is ja wurscht.
Beim Horst-Link ergibt sich auch ein aus mechanischer sicht virtueller drehpunkt, wie gesagt das Prinzip is ja uralt. 

Fazit: Alle haben recht^^
btw hats "dubbel" ja schon richtig gesagt (bei dem namen kannst ihm vertrauen


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. Juli 2010)

VPP ist als Begriff geschützt. Insofern sollte man vorsichtig sein alles mögliche VPP zu nennen.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. Juli 2010)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> VPP ist als Begriff geschützt. Insofern sollte man vorsichtig sein alles mögliche VPP zu nennen.



Kommen dann US-Patentwächter mit Holzstöcken?

Jehova, Jeho.... äh VPP, VPP

Wir dürfen es trotzdem allg. für solche Hinterbauten sagen. Diese Diskussion ist mir zu müßig, ich geh nun Radeln. Mit VPP-Horst-OST-Siebzehngelenker.


----------



## crack_MC (10. Juli 2010)

as simple as possible!
werde mein Prophet behalten,geht gut bergauf und für so'n bisserl rumgeshredde im Wald (siehe 2. Video) reicht das allemal !
andererseits bekommt man das Moto jetzt bestimmt günstig...?


----------



## lukas3002 (11. Juli 2010)

hmm das mit der Raderhebungskurve eines umgekehrten S hab ich auch schon öfters gehört.
Wirklich zutreffn tuts aber nich wie man an diesem Video erkennen kann
[ame="http://vimeo.com/5701171"]http://vimeo.com/5701171[/ame]


----------



## theworldburns (11. Juli 2010)

achte mal darauf was das tretlager macht, nicht auf den blöden bogen an der hinterradachse.


----------



## newbiker95 (17. Juli 2010)

hallo zusammen hab ma ne frage: weis einer wann genau das jekyll raus kommen soll finde das bike so ziemlich "geil" und naja jetz würd mich mal genaueres darüber interesiern weil ich net so gut englisch kann und kaum was verstanden hab was der denk im video so erzählt


----------



## Sushi1976 (29. Juli 2010)

Ich würde sagen die 150mm Klasse wird 2011 so hart umkämpft wie noch nie zuvor

Cannondale JekyII
Trek Remedy
Specialized Stumpjumper Evo
Santa Cruz Butcher
Lapierre Zesty
usw......

da werden noch viele Bikes folgen in der 150mm Klasse

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, rein optisch gefällt das Bike sehr gut...

Gruss Sushi


----------



## Old Daddy (3. August 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe mich schon vor Jahren, aufgrund meines Studiums mit den verschiedenen Systemen auseinandergesetzt. Kurz und Gut:
Es kommt auf den Einsatzbereich an. Je mehr Federweg, je steiler die Abfahrt und die damit verbundene Angriffsfläche des Hinterrades, desto weniger merkt man die Unterschiede. Desto eher funktioniert, z.b. beim Downhillrad ein guter Eingelenker. 
Faktisch ist bei CC-Racern mit wenig genutzem Federweg, der Kettenzug weniger Spürbar, deshalb ist hier die Anlenkung auch weniger zu beachten. Jedoch kommen im CC Bereich noch viele Räder mit Klappmessereffekt auf den Markt. Bei Allmountains wirds hier schon interessanter. Z.b. Ob bei 60% des Federwegs ein Kettenzug spürbar ist. Der Virtuelle Drehpunkt kann hier auch die Konsequenz haben, daß wohl keine Pedalzug spürbar ist, aber dadurch das Tretlager zu tief kommt, und das Pedal aufschlägt. 
Die einfachste Konsequenz aus vielen Daten ist hier immer noch der Horst link Hinterbau. Durch das zusätzliche Gelenk, kann je nach Plazierung das Rad eher Abfahrtsorientiert oder Aufstiegsorientiert gebaut werden. Wenn man die Zufriedenheitsstatistiken von Mags usw. durchliest, kommt wohl auch dieses Ergebnis raus. Vorteil ist auch die günstigere Dämpferpositionierung (Flaschenhalter), und die Belastung der Gelenke und das Sparen einiger Gelenke, die auch nur wiegen oder kaputt gehen können. 
Nach meinen Recherchen, und vielen Probefahrten, bin ich zur Erkenntnis gekommen daß wohl Horst Link, und in meinem Fall Stumperjumper FSR, am besten taugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newbiker95 (4. August 2010)

HIER GANZ WICHTIG!!!!!
WIE HEIST DER SONG DER IN DEM TRAILER VOM JEKYLL ABGESPEILT WIRD ???
asoo und das bike is ja ma geil... nur is es iwie doof das es soviel änlichkeit mit dem genius hat:-/


----------



## gugi (7. August 2010)

War grad beim Cannondale-Händler: Die Bikes kommen wegen der Dämpfer von Fox erst im März ...


----------



## newbiker95 (7. August 2010)

wie heist denn jetz dieser song??
weis irgetnwer wie das leid heist?


----------



## trailfox4 (17. August 2010)

Meine Güte ist das ein Gerät, habt Ihr das Video "Gedanken von Peter Denk" am Ende der ersten Seite angeschaut???
Da läuft es einem Technikfreak eiskalt den Buckel runter, soviel überragende Technik wie da drin steckt.
Mit welchem Rad wollt Ihr so ein gelungenes Konzept denn überhaupt jemals vergleichen???
Ich meine nicht die Boliden über 150mm, obwohl dort wird das Jekyll sicher auch noch einige in den Sack packen ;-)
Das Genius LT ist sicher gut, aber kann dem hier bestimmt nicht das Wasser reichen.
Ich weiß schon, dass wir hier theoretisieren, aber bei den Erklärungen von Peter, kann man das Bike förmlich fühlen 
Also doch keine Enduro (Motorrad), Jekyll oder sterben ;-)
Was wird wohl mein Cube, Canyon und Votec dazu sagen, wenn ich gleich in die Garage komme, hoffentlich merken die nichts, von meiner neuen Liebe ;-)


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. August 2010)

Peter Denk nimmt sicher noch Spenden an und hat nichts dagegen die Füße geküsst zu bekommen......

und da heißt es immer Liteviller wären so


----------



## BommelMaster (17. August 2010)

Was ich nicht verstehe:

warum beim jekyll nicht gleich mehr Federweg. man kann ja eigentlich ohne probleme bergab 170 oder 180mm. und bergauf bei 100mm bleiben und ist nicht begrenzt mit den 150mm bergab, die fürs normale tourenfahren zwar ausreichen, aber den einsatzbereich dann doch wieder einschränken.

ich weiß ja nicht ob die volle tourentauglichkeit beim claymore erhalten bleibt, so ganz hab ich das gefühl aber nicht...


----------



## trailfox4 (17. August 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Peter Denk nimmt sicher noch Spenden an und hat nichts dagegen die Füße geküsst zu bekommen......
> 
> und da heißt es immer Liteviller wären so



Danke dass Du mich wieder runter holst. Nach drei Jahrzehnten Partnerschaft weiß ich, dass ich am Anfang wohl leicht überreagiert habe, mit der Begeisterung


----------



## newbiker95 (17. August 2010)

naja ich denke nen cm mehr wär beim federweg schon drin gewesen...
aber bei mehr kann es ja sein das vllt die antriebseinflüsse deutlicher werden oder so.
müsste man mal ausprobiern ;D

hat denn keine ne idee wie der song heist??


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. September 2010)

der erste Eindruck auf der Eurobike.......sehr leicht trotz des  an den Rädern festgeschnallten Ständers
zweiter Eindruck.....kein Wunder, der Dämpfer in den ausgestellten Jeylls sind alles Dummis oder gar nur Plastikmodelle aus dem 3D Scanner

ein einziges Testexemplar, montiert an einem Probe-drauf-setzt-Stand an dem der Rahmen ohne VR an einer Halterung festgemacht ist, ist vorhanden.

Wer also das Jekyll in die Hand nehmen will sollte warten bis es im Laden steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (3. September 2010)

auf dem demoday konnte man es testen aber es war ständig vergriffen.. ich hätts gern mal gefahren weil mich die bergaufperformance interessiert hät.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. September 2010)

"war ständig vergriffen..." klar, sie werden nur das eine Fahrbereite haben  
ich bin mal gespannt ob sie bzw. Fox den doch sehr aufwändigen Dämpfer in der Serie auch so hinbekommen wie das der Peter Denk anpreist


----------



## overslag (5. September 2010)

Hey,

bin das Rad auf der Eurobike kurz gefahren und muss sagen- BOMBEN TEIL.

Wird mein nächstes Rad

Weiß jemand, ob man das Jeckyll schon vorbestellen kann? und ab wann es lieferbar sein wird?

PS:
Der Unterschied zwischen den Carbon und Alumodellen ist im Gewicht minimal.
Der Aufpreis von knappen 1500 euronen Lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht.


----------



## Sushi1976 (5. September 2010)

Ich finde das Jekyll auch wahnsinn, bin es zwar gestern nicht gefahren auf der Eurobike, aber rein optisch


----------



## overslag (5. September 2010)

Obwohl ich sagen muss das mir das Claymore immer mehr gefällt .

Das Gewicht ist TOP, keine Einschränkung was Bikeparks angeht ,Touren tauglich und vorallem der Preis.
VK 2999 euro, für die Aussattung 1A!


----------



## Ponch (5. September 2010)

Wo gibt es denn bereits Preise und genaue Ausstattungslisten für die neuen Cannondale Bikes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overslag (5. September 2010)

hier zb.

http://badbikes-online.de/shop/category_19/Cannondale-Bikes.html?shop_param=cid=&


----------



## ultraschwer (5. September 2010)

denk weiß sicher was er tut.
und seine argumentation leuchtet schon ein.

aber....

da stinkt doch dann die gabel ab? oder hab ich überlesen, dass die gabel ebenso den fahrmodi angepasst werden kann.

und mmn. ist eine verbesserung der gabelperformance wichtiger als der hinterbau.


----------



## overslag (5. September 2010)

Weiß jemand, was das Framekit der alu Version kosten soll?

Soll es ja laut dem Bericht geben.

Gruss


----------



## thomas.h (5. September 2010)

Ich möchte ja nicht noch Öl ins Feuer werfen, aber vor 2 Wochen am Kronplatz haben mich 2 Cannondalejungs mit dem Jekyll ganz ordentlich abgehängt, obwohl ich 50mm mehr Federweg hatte... Also bergab kanns!




(ich bin jetzt aber auch nicht der Oberdownhillracer.........)


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. September 2010)

*lol*
als ob Federweg alles ist......


----------



## Igetyou (5. September 2010)

overslag schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, was das Framekit der alu Version kosten soll?
> 
> Soll es ja laut dem Bericht geben.
> 
> Gruss



Würde ich auch gerne wissen.


----------



## Southbike (6. September 2010)

Preis, Gewicht und Farbkombination des Framekit würden mich interessieren

soweit ich das gelesen habe, kann man den Hinterbau von 150mm auf 90mm ändern bzw. den zweiten Dämpfer für speziellen uphill verwenden.
komplett den Hinterbau zum Blockieren wie beim Genius ist nicht möglich?


----------



## overslag (6. September 2010)

Gehe gleich zu meinem C Händler und werde mal alles in Erfahrung bringen, was framekit angeht und verfügbarkeit .


----------



## overslag (6. September 2010)

Okay, war gerade dort.

Rahmenkit:

Preis: offen
Erscheinungstermin: Juli / August 2011 

Habe mir daher eben ein Jeckyll 4 in weiß / rot gekauft .

Liefertermin 06.03.2011 laut Cannondale.
Er war aber einer der ersten Händler der die Jeckyll vorbestellt hatte .

Nächste Auslieferung nach März, vorraussichtlich ende Sommer 2011.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. September 2010)

hihi, das mit den Lieferzeiten ist ja dort genauso derb lange wie bei Liteville


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overslag (6. September 2010)

ja DANK FOX


----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. September 2010)

iss klar....


----------



## Southbike (6. September 2010)

bin mir nicht sicher, ob es richtig verstanden habe.

beim Cannondale soll es zwei verschiedene Dämpfer geben, die unabhängig voneinander eingestellt werden können, also einen mehr für den uphill einen mehr für den downhill.

wenn ich mir bsp. das Genius vom Scott anschaue, gibt es diese 2 Dämpfereinstellungen in der Form nicht.
aber ich kann bsp. für einen Uphill den Dämpfer komplett blockieren oder auf 95 mm "verkürzen"

um ehrlich zu sein, verstehe ich nicht ganz den Vorteil vom Cannondale.
ist doch beim GEnius ähnlich, auch wenn es nur ein Dämpfer ist.
kann den Dämpfer beim GEnius für den Downhill abstimmen, beim Uphill brauche ich sowieso maximal nur die 95mm, oder blockiere komplett

oder übersehe ich etwas?


----------



## luk! (6. September 2010)

Southbike schrieb:


> ist doch beim GEnius ähnlich, auch wenn es nur ein Dämpfer ist.
> kann den Dämpfer beim GEnius für den Downhill abstimmen, beim Uphill brauche ich sowieso maximal nur die 95mm, oder blockiere komplett
> 
> oder übersehe ich etwas?



Ja. Was ist mit den 95mm bergauf? Müssen die nicht gedämpft werden? Und ein Lockout ist außer für Asphalt ziemlich sinnfrei.


----------



## Southbike (6. September 2010)

luk! schrieb:


> Ja. Was ist mit den 95mm bergauf? Müssen die nicht gedämpft werden? Und ein Lockout ist außer für Asphalt ziemlich sinnfrei.



ja schon. fraglich ist halt ob man dafür eine extra Dämpfer brauchst, der Sag reduziert sich sowieso durch die 95mm...
vielleicht bei der Zugstufe vorteilhaft. ist halt in Summe fraglich, ob für diesen Vorteil ein 2. Dämpfer notwendig ist.
glaube in der Theorie sicherlich richtig, ob dies sich in der Praxis so vorteilhaft erweisen wird, ist für mich noch nicht ganz schlüssig.
aber vielleicht bin ich zu wenig technisch bewandert, um dies zu verstehen.


muss dir bzgl. lockout total widersprechen...
sehe es eher als sinnfrei an, auf den lockout beim uphill zu verzichten.
nicht nur bei asphalt auch bei normalen Schotter, 
da muss es schon technisch werden, oder tiefen Schotten haben, oder sau steil werden (Tractionsproblem)
ansonsten fahre ich beim uphill nur blockiert


----------



## Ponch (6. September 2010)

Schau dir einfach  mal die 1-2 langen Interviews mit Peter Denk an. Dann bist du schlauer was den Dämpfer angeht.


----------



## Southbike (6. September 2010)

das habe ich längst schon gemacht,


----------



## wildermarkus (7. September 2010)

Das blau/braune wäre echt ne sünde wehrt!
Bin mal gespannt ob es den Rahmen so auch einzeln geben wird.
Und was der dann kosten soll.


----------



## Funsports_Z (8. September 2010)

Vorweg, tolle Berichterstattung



DHLLR schrieb:


> Man Leute das ist ein echter nachfolger vom Super V.



Auf den "würdigen" Nachfolger wart ich schon länger. MOTO war für mich der erste ernsthafte Kandidat seit langem, aber für nen Biker in Norddeutschland (die Bike-industrie sagt ja im Norden reichen je nach Hersteller 100- 120mm vollkommen aus, und is sicher auch was dran) dann doch wieder eher nur Zweitbike mit der Lizenz zum gelegentlichen (Park-) Bolzen. Jetzt wird jemand sagen: Rize - ja, fährt sich richtig gut und dank dem steilen Steuerkopf fast wie n SV aber da kommt bei mir nicht das "satte" "Rahmengefühl" vom SV rüber und das hatte MOTO immerhin schon richtig.


Insofern endlich mal wieder seit langem ein sehr interessantes Cdale Bike für mich, das beides, wenn es denn so funktioniert, kann; den "Alltag" im Norden und die Abstecher ins Mittelgebirge oder (sagen wir erstmal leichter - mittlerer) Park. Und dazu nochn fetter Rahmen, was will man mehr?

Aus der "norddeutschen" Sicht sicher auch für andere sehr interessant.

Preise - naja, schaut vielleicht mal jemand in die Listen andrer Anbieter? und es war schon immer etwas teurer Cdale zu fahrn, könnt man ja jetzt sagen. Für ein vergleichbar schweres Top- Raven konnte man auch 6000+ ausgeben - zugegeben, das sieht immer noch spektakulärer aus.

Das Einzige was mich im moment wirklich dran stört - mußten sie das Ding unbedingt Jekyll nennen?  Ich persönlich (und sorry an die zufriedenen Besitzer) verbinde nicht so wirklich viel Gutes mit dem Alten ( "sogenannten SV- Nachfolger"). 

Sie hätten es Hyde nennen sollen!!!!!!

Ich wird ihm trotzdem auf jeden Fall ne faire Chance geben und es testen und freu mich schon drauf! (und vielleicht macht mir dann ja jemand nen Hyde- schriftzug)


PS: Lefty - das wär was, aber da seh ich nicht so wirklich ne Chance, die maximale Einstufung für die Lefty war bisher doch Trail laut manuels, oder?.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crack_MC (8. September 2010)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Vorweg, tolle Berichterstattung]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
warum hast du dir kein Prophet geholt !?
...oder das Rize mit Lefty ?
am Jekyll stört mich etwas der ausgefallene Dämpfer,wenn der mal streikt wird's teuer...
   ...und die Scott-Optik :kotz:


----------



## Funsports_Z (9. September 2010)

crack_MC schrieb:


> warum hast du dir kein Prophet geholt !?
> ...oder das Rize mit Lefty ?



Gute Frage(n)...letztendlich sind dann beide "gefühlt" wohl doch n bischen zu "filigran" im Rahmen aufgebaut für son Grobmotoriker wie mich. Die "Treppen-aktion" mit Rize im Test war dann vielleicht auch nicht gerade eine "vertrauensbildende Maßnahme", für jemanden, der es gewohnt ist, SV zu fahrn. Wie gesagt MOTO war schon gut und wenn das Ding in die Richtung geht nur eben bischen n "spritziger" und vielseitiger, dann könnts richtig was werden....



crack_MC schrieb:


> am Jekyll stört mich etwas der ausgefallene Dämpfer,wenn der mal streikt wird's teuer...
> ...und die Scott-Optik :kotz:



die Scott Optik könnte sogar noch n Problem werden...nich das meine Frau statt ihrem Scott dann aus Versehen das Jekyll nimmt....


----------



## anditirol (9. September 2010)

Ich habe mir vor einer Woche auch ein Jekyll (HiMod 1) bestellt.
Leider bin ich immer noch unschlüssig bei der Grösse. Ich bin 1,77 und habe eine Schrittlänge von 85,5 cm. Ich habe mich für die Grösse M entschieden, da die Geometrie in M ziemlich nahe meinem jetzigen Cube Stereo in Grösse M kommt. Und das Cube möchte ich auf keinen Fall in Grösse L haben. Einsatzbereich ist bei mir viel Enduro, aber auch öfter Transalp usw...

In anderen Tests habe ich gelesen dass das Rad sehr klein geschnitten sein soll. Die meisten Tester sollen am letzten Tag auf das nächst grössere Bike gewechselt und sich viel wohler gefühlt haben.

Nun meine Frage an die es schon gefahren haben (z.b. nuts) oder an die Eurobike Besucher: Was fuer ein Eindruck habt ihr bzw. welche Grösse würdet ihr nehmen?

Danke!


----------



## THicki (10. September 2010)

ja ganau bike >5k Euro bestellen und sich dann Gedanken um die Größe machen? Kaufe mir eins im nächsten Jahr nach ner Probefahrt


----------



## anditirol (11. September 2010)

THicki schrieb:


> ja ganau bike >5k Euro bestellen und sich dann Gedanken um die Größe machen? Kaufe mir eins im nächsten Jahr nach ner Probefahrt



Da hast du sicher nicht unrecht! Bei der angekündigten Liefersituation bleibt einem aber fast keine andere Wahl, ausser dass man ein Trek Remedy nimmt


----------



## frozenDaiquiri (11. September 2010)

Gehts nur mir so, oder findet noch jemand dieses überdimensionierte Dreieck zwischen Sattel- und Oberrohr hässlich.

Ansonsten sehr fein das Moped!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gehhilfe (11. September 2010)

ich finde das Jekyll auch ein echtes Sahnestück und wenn ich nicht dieses Jahr mein Vermögen schon für ein Bike ausgegeben hätte wäre ein Jekyll in ernster Gefahr bei mir im Keller zu landen.

Täte sich sicher auch gut als Ersatz fürs Prophet  -  aber ein Zweitbike zu diesem Preis ist nicht drin, gibt Ärger mit der Chefin.


----------



## Funsports_Z (12. September 2010)

anditirol schrieb:


> Bei der angekündigten Liefersituation bleibt einem aber fast keine andere Wahl, ausser dass man ein Trek Remedy nimmt



Ich wirds dem neuen Jekyll auch nicht zu leicht machen.....die Alternative heißt für mich Intense Tracer (im nä Jahr)


----------



## Quellekatalog (12. September 2010)

Ich hoffe ich hab' es nicht überlesen. 

Wie viel wird der Rahmen (Carbon und Alu) kosten?


----------



## torquemada (12. September 2010)

Rahmenpreise wurden meines Wissens noch keine genannt


----------



## anditirol (17. September 2010)

Weiss jemand von euch welche Vorbaulänge das Jekyll hat?
Bin am überlegen ob ich mir dann ein Syntace VRO (VRO OnePointFive sollte passen) am Jekyll montieren soll.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. September 2010)

von den Bildern her würde ich sagen da wird was zw. 60 und 90 mm drauf sein
da 1,5" Steuerrohr, passt auch nur der one Point five (wenn CD nicht auf die blödsinnige Idee kommt 1 1/8 oder konische Gabeln mit Adaptern zu verbauen....)


----------



## Mudstud (17. September 2010)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> ...
> Das Einzige was mich im moment wirklich dran stört - mußten sie das Ding unbedingt Jekyll nennen?  Ich persönlich (und sorry an die zufriedenen Besitzer) verbinde nicht so wirklich viel Gutes mit dem Alten ( "sogenannten SV- Nachfolger").
> ...



Bin von 1997 bis 2002 SuperV gefahren, seit 2002 Jekyll.

Ich mag das Jekyll weit besser, weils von der Geo her ausgewogener (und noch heute nicht veraltet) ist, sich perfekt tragen/schultern lässt (auf alpinen Touren ein Thema), zur Not auch ein Flaschenhalter drauf passt, an dem man bei Abgängen nicht mit dem Sack einschlägt - und nicht die SuperV-Optik hat, die zuletzt von so vielen Baumarkt-Billigstanbietern kopiert wurde, dass es nicht mehr lustig war. Vor allem aber: Der Jekyll-Rahmen hält (während ich zwei SuperV-Rahmen tot gekriegt und ersetzt bekommen habe, jeweils Risse an der Federbeinaufnahme am Hauptrahmen).  

Ich werde sogar meinem Jekyll-Oldie diesen Herbst eine Lefty Max, von EightyAid auf 130mm getravelt, verpassen. Denn bisher war ich mit der Ur-Lefty mit nur 100mm unterwegs, während die HR-Federung immerhin 125mm bieten kann. Und da war die Federung vorne in ruppigerem Geläuf ein wenig ein begrenzender Faktor.


----------



## overslag (18. September 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> von den Bildern her würde ich sagen da wird was zw. 60 und 90 mm drauf sein
> da 1,5" Steuerrohr, passt auch nur der one Point five (wenn CD nicht auf die blödsinnige Idee kommt 1 1/8 oder konische Gabeln mit Adaptern zu verbauen....)



Die verbauten Gabeln haben 1.5" Gabelschafte, nix Tapered oder 1 1/8", durchgehend 1.5".
Das passt perfekt, da ich meine Talas 36 1.5" somit verwenden kann .


----------



## newbiker95 (19. September 2010)

denn is ja suppaa ;D


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. September 2010)

anditirol schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vor einer Woche auch ein Jekyll (HiMod 1) bestellt.
> Leider bin ich immer noch unschlüssig bei der Grösse. Ich bin 1,77 und habe eine Schrittlänge von 85,5 cm. Ich habe mich für die Grösse M entschieden, da die Geometrie in M ziemlich nahe meinem jetzigen Cube Stereo in Grösse M kommt. Und das Cube möchte ich auf keinen Fall in Grösse L haben. Einsatzbereich ist bei mir viel Enduro, aber auch öfter Transalp usw...
> 
> In anderen Tests habe ich gelesen dass das Rad sehr klein geschnitten sein soll. Die meisten Tester sollen am letzten Tag auf das nächst grössere Bike gewechselt und sich viel wohler gefühlt haben.
> ...




 M passt, aber vergleich das doch bitte nicht mit nem Cube...bitte...bitte....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. September 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> aber vergleich das doch bitte nicht mit nem Cube...bitte...bitte....



...denn sonst kommt (doch) noch raus das Cube ist das bessere Bike !!


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. September 2010)

Das wird wohl beim Wunschdenken bleiben. Aber die Liste der Gründe, warum wir Cube aus dem Program genommen haben ist hier einafch zu lang. Dissen ist eh doof und ich denke mal, dass Claymore und Jekyll nicht davon leben müssen, andere runterzumachen. Dafür spielen die in einer viel zu hohen Liga.


----------



## messias (23. September 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Dafür spielen die in einer viel zu hohen Liga.



Leider auch preislich. 
Zwar sind sind damit in guter Gesellschaft von Trek, Scott und Specialized, aber trotzdem habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Jungs da drüben mit ihrer Preisgestaltung langsam jedes Maß verlieren. 
Ich bin in der glücklichen Lage, dass ich mir das zwar trotzdem leisten könnte, aber das kann lange nicht jeder. Und ob ich mir das auch leisten will, ist noch eine ganz andere Frage.

Ein Brot-und-Butter Canyon oder Cube bekomme ich mit einer Top-Ausstattung ab 2000. Da muss ich bei jedem der genannten US-Hersteller nochmal mindestens 1000-1500 drauflegen um ein Bike der gleichen Kategorie mit vergleichbarer Ausstattung zu bekommen. Die Dinger mögen ja gerne noch etwas besser als die eh schon sehr guten Cubes und Canyons sein, aber derart krasse Preisunterschiede sind nicht mehr zu verargumentieren, da geht es meiner Meinung nach nur noch ums Abkassieren.


----------



## 525Rainer (23. September 2010)

warum sollen die firmen ihr preislevel an canyon oder YT anpassen? 
die die bikes einfach nur billig über den preis verkaufen?
muss das eine firma wie cannondale, spezialized oder trek? die firmen haben alle historie und ein image.
ausserdem ist canyon ein reiner versender. schau dir die neuen trek und specialized conceptstores an. diese firmen fahrn ne andere schiene.

es ist eigentlich immer das gleiche. "bei canyon kriegst für 2000euro bla bla bla und bei anderen firmen nicht"
dann kaufts bitte auch ein canyon und werdet glücklich und erwartet nicht dass sich jeder an deren firmenmodell orientieren soll.
denn wenn sie das wirklich tun würden, dann wär der erste der pleite geht canyon und dann wärn die preise eh wieder oben also sinnloses gedankenspiel.
kauft euch bitte ein canyon 29er.


----------



## messias (23. September 2010)

Laberrabarber. Zwischen "1000-1500 Aufpreis" für ein vergleichbares Bike und "Canyon unterbieten" ist ne ziemlich große Spanne. Klar kann man einfacher polemisieren, als sich mit Argumenten auseinanderzusetzen.
Dass die Canyon nicht unterbeiten können und wollen ist mir klar, hab ich auch nie verlangt. Dass es auch Bikemarken gibt, die sehr gute Räder über den Fachhandel preiswert vertreiben, hab ich ja angeführt. Meinetwegen haben die dann nur noch 1000 Preisvorteil. Kein Mensch kann mir erzählen, dass das durch Entwicklung, Marketing, Einfuhr, etc. zu rechtfertigen ist, da wird einfach so viel Gewinn abgeschöpft, wie möglich. Das funktioniert gerade sehr gut, das wird auch noch eine Weile weiter gut funktionieren. Weil es immer noch genug Leute gibt, die
a) Einfach emotional an den Bikes wirklich hängen (was ich gut verstehen kann, geil finde ich die nämlich auch)
b) Auf Marketinggewäsch reinfallen
c) Nicht aufs Geld schauen müssen und wollen
Trotzdem schreit für mich aus dieser Preisgestaltung die pure Gier. Und nur weil diese Gier derzeit (noch?) gut davon kommt, muss ich sie noch lange nicht gut heissen.


----------



## anditirol (23. September 2010)

Ich wollte mein Cube nur hinsichtlich der Geometrie mit dem Jekyll vergleichen, und da auch nur in Bezug auf horizontale Oberrohrlänge und Sitzrohrlänge. Diese Maße sind sehr ähnlich bei beiden in Grösse M. Und ich denke auch nicht dass das Stereo ganz so gut wie das Jekyll ist, sonst hätte ich mir das Jekyll nicht bestellt. Aber schlecht ist das Stereo sicher nicht, vor allem wenn man den Preis berücksichtigt. Zudem ist der Service von Cube hervorragend, habe mir letzte Woche den Rahmen beschädigt, habe nach 2,5 Jahren Benützung ohne grossen Aufwand meinerseits einen neuen Rahmen bekommen. Bin sehr zufrieden mit Cube.

@Papa Midnight: Danke für deine Empfehlung! Bist du das Rad schon gefahren oder bezieht sich dein Rat auf die Geometrietabellen?


----------



## 525Rainer (23. September 2010)

ist dir die kettenstrebe gebrochen?


----------



## torquemada (24. September 2010)

papa midnight kann das Jekyll innerhalb von drei bis vier Tagen liefern?


----------



## anditirol (24. September 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ist dir die kettenstrebe gebrochen?



Mir ist die Aufnahme des Flaschenhalters aus dem Rahmen gerissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (25. September 2010)

....was ihr immer habt - bin mit meinen  cubes sehr zufrieden - ihr tut ja , als wären es baumarkträder a la ragazzi ... tzzzzzz


----------



## newbiker95 (25. September 2010)

ich sehs auch eher so das man sich mit bikes von cannondale specialized etc eher image erkauft...
die sind auch noch soooo viel besser wie der preis höher is
und nur weil zb yt unglaublich niedrigen preis hat sind das nich gleich billig bikes!!
klaa ham die meisten dann schon die ein oder andere macke(zb bei yt das mit den kettenstreben)aba das wird eh alles über garantie abgewickelt
aba gut muss jeder selbst wissen
gibt halt überall vor und nachteile


----------



## saturno (25. September 2010)

torquemada schrieb:


> papa midnight kann das Jekyll innerhalb von drei bis vier Tagen liefern?



 aber nicht das 2011er ausser er hat einen prototypen geklaut. lt lt. cannondale märz 2011.


----------



## Stompy (25. September 2010)

messias schrieb:


> Leider auch preislich.
> Zwar sind sind damit in guter Gesellschaft von Trek, Scott und Specialized, aber trotzdem habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Jungs da drüben mit ihrer Preisgestaltung langsam jedes Maß verlieren.



Lustigerweise ist die übertriebene Preisgestaltung der US Anbieter zum Teil ein deutsches Phänomen. Zum einen durch die ziemlich fetten Aufschläge beim Import.
Zum anderen, was fast wichtiger ist, durch die deutsche Mentalität. In Deutschland sind viel mehr Leute bereit einfach das zu zahlen was auf dem Preisschild steht. Bei Canyon bekommt keiner Rabatt. 
In Kanada z.b. hab ich selbst als Neukunde und Fremder eigentlich nie den Listenpreis gezahlt. Und wenn man dann noch die Leute im Shop kennt oder Mitglied in einem der unzähligen Bike/Trailbau/Outdoor-Clubs ist, bekommt man nochmal viel bessere Angebote.


----------



## anditirol (27. September 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> M passt, aber vergleich das doch bitte nicht mit nem Cube...bitte...bitte....



Ich war gestern in der Lenzerheide das Jekyll testfahren, mir passt eindeutig das L besser. Das M ist etwas besser im Downhill, im Uphill ist das Oberrohr eindeutig zu kurz. Zudem ist beim M (auch in der Serie) ein kürzerer Vorbau montiert. Ich habe mit mehreren Testern geredet, alle fanden das Rad sehr klein geschnitten. Ein Service-Mechaniker von Cannondale ist beispielsweise 1,73, er tendiert zum L.

Mein Gesamteindruck von der Testfahrt ist etwas durchwachsen. 

Wenn man auf das Rad sitzt merkt man sofort die Steifigkeit des Rades, wirklich sehr gut. 
Im Uphill war das Rad sehr spritzig, wirklich fast wie ein XC Flitzer, kein Vergleich zu meinem jetzigen Cube. Ich habe neben dem Jekyll das Remedy 9.9 (7.999 Euro) test gefahren, im Uphill war das auch deutlich schlechter.

Etwas schwieriger wurde es mit dem Jekyll bei den flachen Wurzelpassagen. Der Uphill-Modus war mir da fast ein wenig zu straff und mit zu wenig Federweg, der Downhill-Modus hat aber auch nit wirklich gut gepasst. In der dritten Runde habe ich die Zugstufe im langen Federweg viel schneller gestellt, da wars dann etwas besser.

Im Downhill war das Jekyll noch nicht wirklich sehr gut. Der Hinterbau ist mir (noch) zu linear. Bei einem mittleren Drop hat man das Gefühl dass der Hinterbau durchrauscht. Der Sag war aber im Bereich zwischen 30 und 40 Prozent, genauere Angaben sind nicht möglich da in den Vorserienmodellen noch keine Skala für den Sagmonitor aufgemalt sind. Ich persönlich würde mir mehr Progression wünschen. 

Beim Remedy fühlt es sich nach mehr Federweg an, zudem ist der Hinterbau um einiges feinfühliger.

Was auch nicht so extrem zu spüren ist ist die Geometrieverstellung beim Umschalten von Uphill auf Downhill. Wenn man den Hebel drückt passiert erst mal gar nichts. Erst wenn man sich richtig hinten rein setzt spürt man die etwas anderen Winkel. Beim Fahren macht sich aber hauptsächlich der längere Federweg und die andere Kennlinienkurve und die schneller eingestellte Zugstufe des Dämpfer bemerkbar.

Die Jungs vom Cannondale Stand haben mir gesagt dass Cannondale und vor allem Fox noch einiges an dem Setup ändern würden und es deswegen zu den späten Lieferungen kommen würde.

Ich bleibe beim Jekyll, ich hoffe aber schon dass Cannondale und Fox bei der Serie noch etwas nachbessern werden.


----------



## Thomas (27. September 2010)

Schön gefilmtes Jekyll Video mit Megavalanche Gewinner Jey Clementz
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/15216814"]Cannondale Jekyll 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sasch12 (27. September 2010)

anditirol schrieb:


> Ich war gestern in der Lenzerheide das Jekyll testfahren, mir passt eindeutig das L besser. Das M ist etwas besser im Downhill, im Uphill ist das Oberrohr eindeutig zu kurz. Zudem ist beim M (auch in der Serie) ein kürzerer Vorbau montiert. Ich habe mit mehreren Testern geredet, alle fanden das Rad sehr klein geschnitten. Ein Service-Mechaniker von Cannondale ist beispielsweise 1,73, er tendiert zum L.
> 
> Mein Gesamteindruck von der Testfahrt ist etwas durchwachsen.
> 
> ...




Danke für diesen Bericht,
endlich mal jemand der das Jekyll völlig neutral bewertet 
also mir persönlich hast damit wirklich bei der Entscheidung geholfen,
bin aber schon wirklich gespannt was da noch so kommt und wie's andere empfinden ! 
gruß...


----------



## anditirol (28. September 2010)

sasch12 schrieb:


> Danke für diesen Bericht,
> endlich mal jemand der das Jekyll völlig neutral bewertet
> also mir persönlich hast damit wirklich bei der Entscheidung geholfen,
> bin aber schon wirklich gespannt was da noch so kommt und wie's andere empfinden !
> gruß...



Hoffentlich habe ich dich nicht in die falsche Richtung beeinflusst! 
Kaufst du dir jetzt ein Remdey? 

Es könnte der Eindruck entstehen dass mir das Jekyll nicht gefallen hat, hat es nämlich schon. 
Nur wurden meine extrem hohen Erwartungen nicht erfüllt, die durch die gewaltige Medienresonanz hervorgerufen wurde. Peter Denk muss wirklich ein richtig netter Kerl sein (oder richtig nette Geschenke verteilen) dass alle! Medienvertreter so extrem positiv berichten. 
Bis jetzt habe ich noch von niemandem was negatives gelesen der selber das Rad gefahren hat (bis jetzt ja fast nur die Journalisten), das ist schon ein wenig eigenartig. 
Das Rad fährt sich wie gesagt insgesamt schon gut, vor allem der Kompromiss zwischen Up- und Downhill ist gut gelöst.
Die Tester haben aber vor allem aber immer die überragende Downhill Performance über den Klee gelobt, als ob man auf einem kleinen Downhill Bike sitzen würde. Da ist ein Remedy oder ein Liteville 301 fuer meinen Geschmack doch noch etwas besser. 

Insgesamt finde ich das Bike auch nach dem Testen für mich eine gute Lösung und ich freue mich schon auf mein (von Cannondale noch etwas optimiertes ) Jekyll. 
Von den Journalisten und Testfahrern von MTB-Magazinen würde ich mir aber schon eine etwas differenziertere Berichterstattung wünschen, der schwergängige Hebel ist wahrlich nicht die einzige Schwachstelle die es zu entdecken galt.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. September 2010)

tja die Journalisten haben eben ein paar Probleme die sie unter einen Hut bringen müssen
u.a.


 CD ist ein guter Anzeigekunde der über "schlechte" Berichterstattung bei seiner Neuheit wenig erfreut ist
der Leser erwartet immer was Neues und schafft damit eine enorme Erwartungshaltung
"es darf nicht sein was nicht sein kann" sprich das Neue muss immer besser dastehen als das Alte um Leser und Anzeigekunde bei der Stange zu halten
der Journalist braucht für sich selbst eine Daseinsberechtigung
Kritik zieht immer mehr Diskussionen über den Testablauf/aufbau nach sich als Lob
.....usw.


----------



## Sushi1976 (28. September 2010)

anditirol schrieb:


> Ich war gestern in der Lenzerheide das Jekyll testfahren, mir passt eindeutig das L besser. Das M ist etwas besser im Downhill, im Uphill ist das Oberrohr eindeutig zu kurz. Zudem ist beim M (auch in der Serie) ein kürzerer Vorbau montiert. Ich habe mit mehreren Testern geredet, alle fanden das Rad sehr klein geschnitten. Ein Service-Mechaniker von Cannondale ist beispielsweise 1,73, er tendiert zum L.
> 
> Mein Gesamteindruck von der Testfahrt ist etwas durchwachsen.
> 
> ...




Danke für deinen Bericht, und ich bin schon ein wenig überrascht....dachte
das Jekyll ist dem Remedy ebenbürtig in Sachen Up/Downhill.

Das der Rahmen kurz ausfällt habe ich auf der Eurobike auch gesehen und bemerkt beim Probesitzen.....ist beim Remedy aber das gleiche

Bin gespannt, ob die bis zur Markteinführung bzw. Auslieferung im März
2011 noch nachbesseren? Denke aber schon.... Wie gesagt optisch ist
das Jekyll ne Bombe (Klar mein Remedy auch) aber wie es sich auf
den Trails anfühlt muss es erst beweisen.

Ich werde das Thema weiter mit offenen Ohren und Augen beobachten.

Gruss Marco


----------



## sasch12 (28. September 2010)

anditirol schrieb:


> Hoffentlich habe ich dich nicht in die falsche Richtung beeinflusst!
> Kaufst du dir jetzt ein Remdey?
> 
> Es könnte der Eindruck entstehen dass mir das Jekyll nicht gefallen hat, hat es nämlich schon.
> ...




das geht sicher die passendere Richtung... für mich zumindest 
wird wohl doch ein 301 werden aber hab absolut keine Markenbrille auf und schau ganz gern über'n Tellerrand !
ich find's einfach gut, wenn jemand über Vor-und Nachteile schreiben kann.


----------



## 525Rainer (28. September 2010)

ich find so zugdämpfer irgendwie seltsam. das schreckt mich am meisten ab.


----------



## Niederbayer (29. September 2010)

@anditirol

hast Du vielleicht das Jekyll auch direkt im Vergleich zum Genius gefahren?


----------



## anditirol (29. September 2010)

Niederbayer schrieb:


> @anditirol
> 
> hast Du vielleicht das Jekyll auch direkt im Vergleich zum Genius gefahren?



Leider nein, ich wollte, mir ist die Zeit leider davongelaufen, hab mich drei mal beim Jekyll für eine Testrunde angestellt 

Ich habe aber mit einem anderen Testfahrer gesprochen, er hatte das 2009er Genius 10. Er hat behauptet dass man auf dem Jekyll viel besser im Rad integriert ist, auf dem Genius würde man eher auf bzw. über dem Rad sitzen. Ich fahre ja derzeit ein Cube Stereo, ich finde auch dass man im Jekyll wirklich sehr gut im Rad sitzt, besser als beim Cube. Zu dem Hinterbau hat er nicht viel sagen können, nur dass er sich anders anfühlen würde... Er und seine Frau werden aber das Jekyll kaufen soweit ich das richtig mit bekommen habe... Mehr kann ich dazu leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Niederbayer (29. September 2010)

Schönen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich fahre gerade das 2010 Genius und finde den Twinlock-Hebel echt genial und frage mich ob mir diese Option am Jekyll nicht fehlen würde. Der Gabellockout macht natürlich nur auf Asphalt Sinn, ist aber gearade in solchen Situation super ohne das geschaukele.


----------



## anditirol (29. September 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> tja die Journalisten haben eben ein paar Probleme die sie unter einen Hut bringen müssen
> u.a.
> 
> 
> ...



Na ja, werde zwar von Jahr zu Jahr auch ein klein wenig zynischer, ganz so sehe ich das nicht. Natürlich gibt es Zielkonflikte wie das Anzeigegeschäft und kritische Tests. Die Leser der Zeitungen sind aber zu einem anständigen Teil schon kritische Leser die am liebsten objektive Tests lesen würden. Die Magazine und Tester machen es dann häufig so wie Alfred Biolek. Wenn man sich dann richtig Mühe gibt als Leser findet man schon raus wenn einem Tester das Rad nicht gefallen hat. Und falls das Rad gar ein "Gut" als Testnote bekommen hat, dann weiss man dass der Bock so gut wie nicht zu fahren ist, besonders wenn bekannt ist dass die Radfirma "gute Beziehungen" zu Magazinen pflegt... Gespannt bin ich auf die Superlativ-Bezeichungen welche eingeführt werden müssen wenn mit der Zeit aus Überragend nur mehr Sehr Gut wird weil Gut viel zu schlecht ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crack_MC (30. September 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> tja die Journalisten haben eben ein paar Probleme die sie unter einen Hut bringen müssen
> u.a.
> 
> 
> ...


 
und wenn man bedenkt,das Jerome Clementz mit 'nem RZ 140 die
Megavalanche gewonnen hat,könnte man auf die Idee kommen,das
das Jekyll irgendwie überflüssig ist !? 
...und das gab's sogar mit Lefty


----------



## gmk (30. September 2010)

crack_MC schrieb:


> und wenn man bedenkt,das Jerome Clementz mit 'nem RZ 140 die
> Megavalanche gewonnen hat,könnte man auf die Idee kommen,das
> das Jekyll irgendwie überflüssig ist !?
> ...und das gab's sogar mit Lefty



war das nicht der
chris van dine ?!
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/chris-van-dine-mega-podium-2009.html
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/sea-otter-cannondale-2009.html


schon gesehen:
http://video.cannondale.com/jekyll/index.html


----------



## crack_MC (30. September 2010)

gmk schrieb:


> war das nicht der
> chris van dine ?!
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/chris-van-dine-mega-podium-2009.html
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/sea-otter-cannondale-2009.html
> ...


 
nö,2010 J. Clementz (in Frankreisch)


----------



## anditirol (30. September 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> M passt, aber vergleich das doch bitte nicht mit nem Cube...bitte...bitte....



Also wenn man die Sattelüberhöhung von dem hinteren Fahrer (Chris Van Dine?) bei diesem Bild





anschaut (aus dem Film: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kX4EpA5_teU"]YouTube        - Chasing Seasons Ep1[/nomedia]) , dann wäre mir M wahrscheinlich doch nicht zu klein gewesen, da haett ich eher S nehmen sollen  Ich nehme mal an dass die Jungs eher runter wie rauf fahren, vielleicht deshalb.
Beim vorderen Fahrer (Jerome Clementz?) schauts schon eher nach meiner Sattellänge aus. 

Und in der letzten Einstellung von dem Video sieht man auch dass Van Dine eine 36er Gabel verbaut hat, oder?


----------



## Gschmakofazy (3. Oktober 2010)

ähm ..... ich bin ja auch ein wenig verliebt . Noch nie war die Bikewelt so schön bunt und herrlich, aber irgendwie seh ich da so eine komische fette Warze mitten im Gesicht meiner Liebsten, oder ist das eine optische Täuschung?

Keines der schönen bunten Bilder oder der wohlformulierten Interviews sagt was zu einem Lockout am Hinterbau. Ähm wie bitte? Ich mag mit keinem Bike, so toll die Konstruktion mitsamt Dämpfer auch sein mag - auch nicht mit einem CC-Fully eine alpine Asphaltstraße ohne Lockout rauffahren, oder einen Forstweg. bin ich der einzige der Seine hm nicht über komplett verblockte Trails macht?


----------



## davhe (7. November 2010)

anditirol schrieb:


> Ich war gestern in der Lenzerheide das Jekyll testfahren, mir passt eindeutig das L besser. Das M ist etwas besser im Downhill, im Uphill ist das Oberrohr eindeutig zu kurz. Zudem ist beim M (auch in der Serie) ein kürzerer Vorbau montiert. Ich habe mit mehreren Testern geredet, alle fanden das Rad sehr klein geschnitten. Ein Service-Mechaniker von Cannondale ist beispielsweise 1,73, er tendiert zum L.
> 
> Mein Gesamteindruck von der Testfahrt ist etwas durchwachsen.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Andi,

Bin gerade am überlegen welche Rahmegröße ich brauche! Ich bin 176cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 87,5 cm!
Was meinst, muss ich Gr. L nehmen oder! Bin das Jekyll leider noch nicht probegefahren!


----------



## anditirol (8. November 2010)

davhe schrieb:


> Hallo Andi,
> 
> Bin gerade am überlegen welche Rahmegröße ich brauche! Ich bin 176cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 87,5 cm!
> Was meinst, muss ich Gr. L nehmen oder! Bin das Jekyll leider noch nicht probegefahren!



Du liegst glaube ich auch genau zwischen den beiden Grössen M und L. Bei mir wars so dass ich (1,77, SL 85,5) bei Grösse M eine minimale Vorbaulänge von 8,5 - 9cm haben müsste, sodass ich z.b. beim dynamischen Hochziehen des Vorderrades nicht mit den Knien am Lenker anschlagen würde. 
Und da ich gerne etwas kürzere Vorbauten fahre habe ich mich dann für L entschieden. Leider hat man dann einen grösseren Radstand und weniger Beinfreiheit, aber für mich besser als so einen lange Vorbau fahren zu müssen.

Dass das Rad sehr klein ausfällt haben auch viele Tester festgestellt, siehe  z.b. http://www.singletrackworld.com/2010/06/cannondale-2011-over-mountain/
um nur einen von vielen zu nennen.

Also mein Tip ist folgender: Wenn du mit Vorbaulängen um 9cm gut leben kannst ist M gut. Wenn du auch gerne kürzere Vorbauten fahren willst nimm L.


----------



## anditirol (18. November 2010)

Im neuen Mountainbike-Magazin würds einen Fahrbericht übers Jekyll Ultimate geben. 




Hats einer von euch gelesen? Was steht denn nettes drin?


----------



## Gschmakofazy (18. November 2010)

Das ist der gleiche handwarme Aufguß wie die "Previews" vor 2 oder 3 ausgaben, nix handfestes. Es heißt die Uphillfähigkeiten seien toll, im Downhill gibts bei diesem "Prototypen" noch Verbesserungsbedarf, weils nicht sensibel genug anspricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (20. November 2010)

Bin gespannt, wanns wirklich kommt. Vor April wird das nix.


----------



## anditirol (21. November 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, wanns wirklich kommt. Vor April wird das nix.



Wieso weisst das? Mir hat man ja auch 6 März gesagt, und von meinem Händler hab i no nix anderes gehört.


----------



## Papa Midnight (30. November 2010)

Ich bin auch Händler und meine Infos kommen vom Innendienst. Das war zwar zum März geplant, aber das wird nix. Ich sollte mein eigenes sogar schon im Dezember bekommen, aber ohne Dämpfer fährt das ja nicht...


----------



## gmk (30. November 2010)

Gschmakofazy schrieb:


> Das ist der gleiche handwarme Aufguß wie die "Previews" vor 2 oder 3 ausgaben, nix handfestes. Es heißt die Uphillfähigkeiten seien toll, *im Downhill gibts bei diesem "Prototypen" noch Verbesserungsbedarf, weils nicht sensibel genug anspricht.*



woher hast du *die info?*


----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. November 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> ......... aber ohne Dämpfer fährt das ja nicht...



schon als CD auf der Eurobike nur Dummies stehen hatten, es dort zum begrabschen auch so nur 1-2 wohl behütete Dämpfer gab und das wohl einzige fahrbereite Bike bei der Fachpresse herumgereicht wurde, war doch schon klar dass es in der Produktion Schwierigkeiten mit diesem aufwändigen und exklusiven Dämpfer gibt. 
Als Interessent würde ich mich mal darauf einstellen dass es a.) lange dauert bis die Bikes überhaupt kommen und b.) dann auch nur in überschaubaren Stückzahlen nach und nach in den Handel kommen
Mich würde nicht wundern wenn der ein oder andere Händler nicht (gleich) die bestellte Stückzahl bekommt.

Für die, die unbedingt eins haben wollen, hoffe ich irre mich.....


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. Dezember 2010)

Es werden natürlich erst mal die Händler beliefert, die früh bestellt haben. Is doch logisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-lo (20. Dezember 2010)

Servus,

weiß jemand was es mit dem Jekyll 5 auf sich hat? 
Auf einmal gibt es ein Jekyll mehr und die Komponenten am 4er haben sich (zum besseren) verändert, leider nicht die Gabel und die Kassette . Gestern (und im Katalog) gab´s das noch nicht.


----------



## anditirol (20. Dezember 2010)

d-lo schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> weiß jemand was es mit dem Jekyll 5 auf sich hat?
> Auf einmal gibt es ein Jekyll mehr und die Komponenten am 4er haben sich (zum besseren) verändert, leider nicht die Gabel und die Kassette . Gestern (und im Katalog) gab´s das noch nicht.



Soweit ich weiss gibts das 5er wie auch die Damenversion nur in den USA zu kaufen.... Ist ja aber sowieso wurscht, alle Versionen haben einen Dämpfer verbaut den man nicht liefern kann


----------



## d-lo (20. Dezember 2010)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Chefkocher (5. Januar 2011)

So wie es aussieht, haben die ersten Jekylls Deutschland erreicht:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=92382&page=48&highlight=jekyll

Ein voll funktionstüchtiges Ultimate konnte in heimischen Gefilden tatsächlich berührt und sogar hochegehoben werden.....und ein richtiger Dämpfer soll auch drin sein 

Unsere Hoffnung als Vorbesteller (Okt. 2010) doch noch im März die Bikes abholen zu können wird aufrechterhalten.

Wer sonst noch 2011er Jekylls sichten sollte, bitte eben kurz Meldung machen

Grüße aus dem Teuto


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (5. Januar 2011)

Geht mal auf mein Fotoalbum  ,  wenn einer eins sucht! Mail an mich !!!


----------



## d-lo (5. Januar 2011)

Wie geil, kanns kaum erwarten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Leider ist das Ultimate ein klein wenig außerhalb meines Budgets. Wird ja das 4er mit den notwendigen Umbauten schon ganz schön teuer...


----------



## dasphonk (6. Januar 2011)

Oh wie geil....Dann auch noch ein Ultimate. Kannst Du bitte etwas zu der Rahmengröße und wie groß Du bist schreiben!?


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (6. Januar 2011)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Oh wie geil....Dann auch noch ein Ultimate. Kannst Du bitte etwas zu der Rahmengröße und wie groß Du bist schreiben!?



Ist nicht meins,  habe ich gerade von meinem Bike Shop geschickt bekommen wo ich all mein Zeug kaufe ( hat er gemacht um mich zu ärgern ).

Also wenn du eins willst schreib mir ne PM !! 

Ich handel Dir einen guten Preis aus


----------



## overslag (6. Januar 2011)

Hey,
was ich nicht ganz kapiere den Steuersatz.
Überall steht :
Cane Creek 1.5" integrated

Ich kann mir das irgendwie nicht vorstellen, da ich bis jetzt noch nie einen in 1.5 " gesehn haben, nur 1 1/8 und das bei Rennräder...

Das ist eher semi integriert oder??

Habe eventuell vor ein Rahmenkit zu kaufen, jedoch hat meine Gabel ein 1 1/8 Steuerrohr und da finde ich absolut keinen Reducer Steuersatz - nur ahead oder semi.

Für semi hätte ich den Syntace super spin 1.5 auf 1 1/8, aber wie gesagt semi.
Hat da jemand Ahnung von?

Desweiteren....Carbon oder Alu...?? 

Ich möchte es damit schon ordentlich krachen lassen:
Enduro rennen als Scott Gang Battle, Megaavalanche....ab und zu Bikeparks. Da bleiben Stürze nunmal nicht aus - gehören zu der Tagesordung .
Habe bei Carbon Bedenken das wenn es mich zb in einem Steinfeld legt, der Rahmen gleich hinüber ist...
Soweit ich weiß ist Alu schlagfester??
Habe ich zb einen Sturz und  ein Loch / Riss im Rahmen , bekomme ich den ersetzt? ( Lebenslange CD Garantie *G*)

Danke euch


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Januar 2011)

Eine Garantie gegen Fahrfehler gibts nicht. Wenn du nen Mercedes mit Tempo 200 vor die Wand setzt, bekommst du von denen ja auch keinen neuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overslag (8. Januar 2011)

Klar, aber Stürze sind bei diesem Sport nunmal normal.
Der Himod Rahmen kostet das doppelte wie der alu, der sollte eigentlich mehr aushalten........

Weiß jemand etwas wegen dem steuersatz?


----------



## d-lo (8. Januar 2011)

Das mit dem Steuersatz würde mich auch interessieren. Würde mir da nämlich gerne ne andere Gabel reinbauen, und die gibt´s nur mit 1 1/8 oder 1,5" tapered. Gibt´s da dann irgendwelche "Adapter" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?


----------



## Matthias247 (8. Januar 2011)

Bei nem Sturz der n Loch im Carbonrahmen verursacht hättest du auch im Alurahmen n Loch. Und den bekommst du auch nicht ersetzt


----------



## gewitterBiker (8. Januar 2011)

Carbon ist nicht teurer weil es zwangsläufig mehr aushält sondern weil es aufwändiger in der Herstellung ist.


----------



## overslag (8. Januar 2011)

Okay,danke- Möchte den Carbon wegen der Optik und weil ich dachte es ist stabiler.
Habe oft gehört das man beim Alu rahmen aber sieht wenn er beschädigt ist, Carbon unter umständen nicht.
Einfache frage:
Hält so ein Carborahmen genau so viel aus wie ein Alurahmen?Schläge, Stöße etc.

Hm , das Steuerrohr ist ja das Cannondale si 1.5.
Kann dazu jemand mal den Durchmesser posten oder ob semi integriert passt?

Danke


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Januar 2011)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Bei nem Sturz der n Loch im Carbonrahmen verursacht hättest du auch im Alurahmen n Loch. Und den bekommst du auch nicht ersetzt



So sieht´s aus.


----------



## gmk (8. Januar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Hey,
> was ich nicht ganz kapiere den Steuersatz.
> Überall steht :
> Cane Creek 1.5" integrated
> ...



der 1.5" cane creek ist eine anfertigung von cane creek für cannondale *1.5" ist nicht gleich 1.5"cannondale, das ist nämlich 1 9/16 " und ...* 
der syntace superspin wird nicht passen ...

reduzierhülsen/adapter für 1/8" sollte es geben
hab´ ja bei meinem "alten" 2009er rize auch eine drin
früher, also vor 2010 verbauten sie fast nie 1.5 gabeln

gibts das jekyll überhaupt als frameset(?), wenn ja, wärs toll ! 

für allmountain, enduro oder wie´s cannondale jetzt allmountainplus nennt, würd´ ich nie carbon verwenden auch wen das carbon noch so toll ist ... meine persönliche meinung


----------



## overslag (8. Januar 2011)

War beim Händler, es spricht überhaupt nichts gegen Carbon eher dafür.
Bevor der Carbonrahmen beschädigt ist, ist der Alurahmen beschädigt.
Er meinte nur:
Habe noch nie ein flash carbon zurücksenden müssen, aber schon 5 flash Alu mit Rahmenbruch ...das gibt zu denken


----------



## gmk (8. Januar 2011)

er wäre ein schlechter verkäufer / händler wenn er dir anderes raten würde
_think about it_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overslag (8. Januar 2011)

Stimmt auch wieder 
Reine Neugier:
Falls ihr eins bestellt habt , carbon oder Alu Modell ?
Gruss


----------



## Alpine Maschine (9. Januar 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> er wäre ein schlechter verkäufer / händler wenn er dir anderes raten würde
> _think about it_



Er wäre ein schlechter Händler, wenn er den Kunden belügen und so vergrätzen würde. So ein Kunde kauft nur einmal.


----------



## d-lo (9. Januar 2011)

Nochmal ne blöde Frage wegen des Steuersatzes:
Angenommen wollte die Float gegen eine 36er talas tauschen, ginge das und was bräuchte ich?

Steuersatzmäßig bin ich leider ganz weit hinten nach...


----------



## Martin11 (9. Januar 2011)

Ich habe die selbe Frage mit dem Gabelschaft. Passt eine Fox 32 Talas RCL FIT mit 140mm problemlos? Soweit ich weiß hat diese die standard 11/8". Was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe bräuchte ich einen Adapter?

Außerdem bin ich am überlegen ob sich von der Geometrie viel verändert wenn vorne eine 140mm  anstatt einer 150mm-Gabel werkelt. Ich hoffe mal nicht


----------



## gmk (9. Januar 2011)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Er wäre ein schlechter Händler, wenn er den Kunden belügen und so vergrätzen würde. So ein Kunde kauft nur einmal.



schau',
ich möcht' hier keinem(!) händler was unterstellen

viele händler möchten hald nur teure bikes verkaufen
viele händler nicht und haben dafür ein gutes service
das heißt jetzt nicht das händler, die teure bikes verkaufen schlechtes service haben ...

das "neue" carbon von cannondale soll gut sein
unzerstörbar ist es sicher nicht, auch wenns gewisse artikel in bikemagazinen dem leser so verkaufen wollen
jedes rahmenmaterial hat vor und nachteile


----------



## thomas.h (9. Januar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Habe noch nie ein flash carbon zurücksenden müssen, aber schon 5 flash Alu mit Rahmenbruch ...das gibt zu denken



Und wieviel hat er jeweils verkauft? 
Ich denke, der Großteil kaufts Alu und damit ist der Großteil der Reklamationen statistisch gesehen ebenfalls Alu...



(nichtsdesto weniger halte ich viel von der Stabiliät von Carbon. Ich bin unlängst mit dem Rad am Autodach in einer Tiefgarage oben mit lautem Krach angefahren - Fazit: Vermutlich hat die Gabel das abgedämpft, meinen Carbonlenker hat die Geschichte absolut kalt gelassen...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overslag (9. Januar 2011)

..aber eine fox Gabel mit 1.5" Gabelschaft passt oder?
Weil bei der Beschreibung steht zb.
 Fox 32 Talas RLC FIT 150 mm 15QR custom 1.5steerer

hoffe das custom ist auf die Gabelabstimmung bezogen und nicht auf den Steerer ??


----------



## d-lo (9. Januar 2011)

...gute Frage. die 1,5" Fox Gabeln sind doch alle tapered, davon steht beim Jekyll nix. Wie läuft das denn dann? 

*Zitat gmk:* der 1.5" cane creek ist eine anfertigung von cane creek für cannondale *1.5" ist nicht gleich 1.5"cannondale, das ist nämlich 1 9/16 " und ...*


----------



## overslag (9. Januar 2011)

Nein bei Fox sind nicht alle Tapered, wie kommst du auf sowas?


----------



## d-lo (9. Januar 2011)

Naja, steht auf der Fox Homepage. Entweder 1 1/8 oder 1,5" taper steerer...


----------



## ChrisKing (9. Januar 2011)

naja fox halt dann wohl für cannondale eine spezielle gabel mit durchgängigem 1,5" schaft gemacht, weil es die so ja nicht zu kaufen gibt. nur 1 1/8 und tapered. deswegen steht dort ja auch "custom". wenn man also eine talas odere andere gabeln nachrüsten will, braucht man 1,5" --> 1 1/8 adapter.

thema uphill beim jekyll 4, das keine talas hat: 

downhill funzt wunderbar mit dem großvolumigen dämpfer und der 150er float, aber was is beim uphill? dann hab ich zwar hinten einen dämpfer der mit 90mm feinfühlig für kleine unebenheiten is und eine geo mit steileren winkeln, aber die gabel kann ich nicht absenken und somit is doch das ganze konzept wieder zunichte gemacht oder nich? 
wozu brauch ich also so einen dämpfer, wenn die hohe, nicht absenkbare front die uphilltauglichkeit wieder einschränkt?


----------



## overslag (9. Januar 2011)

Also soweit ich weiß:
Fox gibt es 1 1/8 ,Tapered und 1.5"
Nur als Bsp:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=59301

zum Uphill..ist halt Cannnondale Logik , muss man nicht verstehn


----------



## d-lo (9. Januar 2011)

@overslag: das ist aber die 2010 Gabel. Wie gesagt, auf der Fox Homepage haben die 2011er keine straight 1,5": http://www.foxracingshox.com/bike/11/forks/36_VAN
aber wenns da Adapter gitb passt es eh, danke Dir.

@chrisking: die machen halt ein Einsteigermodell mit "mieser" Ausstattung, damits die Leute kaufen, hauptsache cannondale. Falls ich mir das Jekyll hole, fliegt, bevor ich einen Meter fahre, als erstes die Gabel raus (36 talas 160 kommt rein), und dann die Hälfte der restlichen Ausstattung...


----------



## overslag (9. Januar 2011)

Brauche eine entscheidungshilfe von euch 
Carbon oder Alu 
Vorteile / Nachteile
 Wird fur avalanche / bikepark etc benutzt


----------



## Martin11 (9. Januar 2011)

Also ist es definitiv kein problem einen 1/8" schaft mittels adapter in den rahmen zu bauen? Nicht dass ich 3000 euro in den sand setzte..


----------



## overslag (9. Januar 2011)

Ja geht, brauchst aber einen von cd der kostet halt.
Ich kaufe mir gleich eine gabel mit 1.5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (9. Januar 2011)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> wozu brauch ich also so einen dämpfer, wenn die hohe, nicht absenkbare front die uphilltauglichkeit wieder einschränkt?



wozu braucht man überhaupt absenkbare gabeln wenn der sitzwinkel für den uphill eh schon ziemlich optimiert ist.
ich dreh meine 150er revelation auch selten runter.

aber im grunde hast du recht. wer das cannondale haben will ist sozusagen sowas wie ein bionicon kunde. man will sofa abfahrtsfeeling und trotzdem cc fulliemässigen uphillkomfort aber nix dazwischen.
strafferen mittleren 140er federweg kann das bike nicht. bin gespannt wie das bike bei tourenfahrern ankommt oder ob sich nicht eher stärker abfahrtslastige leute das bike kaufen.
zum beispiel bei den isartrails oder vielen anderen strecken wüsst ich nicht mit was für ner einstellung ich den dämpfer fahren sollte?


----------



## d-lo (9. Januar 2011)

bin auch schon sehr gespannt, wie sich das ding auf touren fährt, soll der haupteinsatzzweck sein. suche die allseits bekannte "eierlegende WMS", also rakete rauf - rakete runter, mit dem fahrer als limitierendem faktor...

ach ja, und über die alpen soll dat ding auch noch...


----------



## ChrisKing (9. Januar 2011)

@rainer

jo da ging hier schon div. male so ein link rum, wo jemand das thema "absenkbare gabeln" bissl kritisch betrachtet hat und soviel wie "hat mehr nach- als vorteile" bei raus kam. war auch nachvollziehbar.. 
und ICH muss auch nich unbedingt eine absenkbare gabel haben. aber wenn ich schon bereit bin, mir ein bike mit so viel daniel düsentrieb technik zu kaufen, dann muss mir das aufm trail auch was bringen. und 800 mehr auszugeben fürs jekyll 3, was dann eine talas hat, womit ich das potenzial von so einem allround bike erst voll ausnutzen kann, is schmarn...

ich war ja erst aufs canyon strive eingeschossen, aber habs dann doch sein lassen wegen voraussichtlichen kinderkrankheiten (erste serie), overkill in sachen federweg (hab keine lust einen morz bock über die trails, gschweige denn uphill zu wuchten) und ehrlich gesagt auch wegen zweifeln bzgl. haltbarkeit. 
bin dann zu specialized enduro comp für 2800 geswitched. was aber auch fast zu teuer is. und jetz bin ich bei cannondale, was sowohl vom preis her (2500) als auch der stabilität und steifigkeit (1,5er steuerrohr, steckachsen bei allen lagerpunkten, breite dämpferaufnahme usw. das 30 minütige video von herrn denk war echt aufschlussreich!) den besten eindruck macht. ich brauch halt kein 160 oder 180mm enduro bock, sondern will ein leichtes trailbike mit max. 150mm, was nich beim bloßen hinschauen schon bricht - siehe canyon am  stichwort sitzstrebe.. mein nerve xc is genau da nach nem halben jahr gebrochen!

ach und zwecks isartrails... is ne gute frage, was man da nimmt.. ich behaupte mal, dass der flow modus des jekyll einem da viel flow nimmt, weil man sämtliche kraft in die dämpfer reinpedaliert und es sich einfach zu weich anfühlt. immerhin soll ja der fahrer den trail fahren und nich das bike, sprich mir macht biken mehr spaß, wenn ich selber einen großen teil wegbügle und dämpfe, das bike rumwuchte usw., als dass ich mich wie auf nem freeride oder downhiller einfach nur draufsetze und das ding alles wegbügeln lasse. kommt natürlich immer auf die fahrtechnik drauf an. mit trial background fährt man ein bike glaub ich eh anders als die meisten


----------



## overslag (9. Januar 2011)

Also ich bin gestern kurz das Ultimate gefahren. Hat mein händler bereits. War noch nie auf einem Rad gesessen und war damit eins, sau stark das Teil. Bestelle mir daher eins diese Woche


----------



## d-lo (9. Januar 2011)

neidisch ich bin, kann die probefahrt auch kaum mehr erwarten...
die 800 Euro mehr fürs 3er rentieren sich definitiv nicht, für eine absenkbare gabl und eine bessere ausstattung reichen ca. 3000, und die ist dann besser als beim 3er.  
hoffe, der händler meines vertrauens spielt da so mit wie ausgemacht...


----------



## overslag (9. Januar 2011)

Hast du das rote oder das blaue Alumodell bestellt ?


----------



## d-lo (9. Januar 2011)

bestellt hab ich noch gar keines, da warte ich erst die probefahrt ab. aber mein fahrradladen hat (hoffentlich genug) bestellt. wegen der farbe schwanke ich auch noch ganz schön, tendiere aber zum weiß/roten.


----------



## dasphonk (10. Januar 2011)

Könnt Ihr bitte mal verraten, wo Ihr bereits ein Jekyll gesichtet habt!?!

Danke

Marc


----------



## gmk (10. Januar 2011)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> naja fox halt dann wohl für cannondale eine spezielle gabel mit durchgängigem 1,5" schaft gemacht, weil es die so ja nicht zu kaufen gibt. nur 1 1/8 und tapered. deswegen steht dort ja auch "custom". wenn man also eine talas odere andere gabeln nachrüsten will, braucht man 1,5" --> 1 1/8 adapter.
> 
> thema uphill beim jekyll 4, das keine talas hat:
> 
> ...



seh' ich auch so
sowas nennt mam OEM ware
kann natürlich sein, das sie tapered steerer schäfte haben,
denke man wirds früh genug wirklich erfahren

bin gespannt wie gut der dämpfer fürs neue jekyll dann wirklich ist, interessiert mich zur zeit mehr ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (10. Januar 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> kann natürlich sein, das sie tapered steerer schäfte haben



naja auf den bildern sieht man ja, dass das steuerrohr durchgängig fett, also 1,5" is, glaub kaum, dass das "im inneren" dann anders (tapered) is  würde keinen sinn machen.

ich werd wohl doch abstand von dem jekyll nehmen, denn je mehr technik da drin steckt, desto mehr kann kaputt geht bzw. desto komplizierter is die wartung und einstellung. is ja mit den talas gabeln auch so. ich behaupte mal, dass eine talas um einiges anfälliger ist, als eine einfache float, reba, was weiß ich.. und man hört ja oft von talas gabeln, dass sie nich zuverlässig absenken...
letztendlich is mir ein einfach zu wartendes und robustes bike lieber, als ein daniel düsentrieb bike, wo ich meinen laptop anschließen muss, um es einzustellen  von daher werd ich mir wohl ein trek remedy 7 2011 holen.


----------



## d-lo (10. Januar 2011)

Deine Bedenken kann ich gut verstehen, die habe ich auch. Aber der "sehen-und-haben-wollen-Reflex" ist einfach stärker, und irgendwie mangelts mir an Alternativen (z.B. strive lieferzeiten...)


----------



## Chefkocher (10. Januar 2011)

d-lo schrieb:


> neidisch ich bin, kann die probefahrt auch kaum mehr erwarten...
> die 800 Euro mehr fürs 3er rentieren sich definitiv nicht, für eine absenkbare gabl und eine bessere ausstattung reichen ca. 3000, und die ist dann besser als beim 3er.
> hoffe, der händler meines vertrauens spielt da so mit wie ausgemacht...


 
Wo siehst Du denn hinsichtlich beim 3er wesentliche Verbesserungspotentiale (bzw. pägnante Schwachstellen) bzgl. der Ausstattung ?


----------



## d-lo (10. Januar 2011)

Das 3er hat eine Top-Ausstattung, da gibt es gar keine Frage. Natürlich stößt es ein bißchen sauer auf, wenn man in einem 3.300 Euro Rad noch SLX Teile hat, aber das kann man verschmerzen.
Meine Meinung ist nur, dass der Aufpreis von 800 Euro für die Ausstattung nicht gerechtfertigt ist, oder genauer gesagt mir nicht wert ist.

Meine Aussage, dass die Ausstattung für 3000 Euro dann besser als die des 3ers ist, war vielleicht etwas vorschnell und trifft nur teilweise zu. Aber eine komplette XT-Ausstattung (10fach, weil irgendwann 2fach), eine 36er Talas und andere Reifen sollten für 3000Euro auf jeden Fall drin (wenn der Händler mitspielt oder man die Teile gut losbringt). Vielleicht auch noch ne andere Sattelstütze.
Die Bremsen sind mir zum Beispiel egal. Ist nur ein Unterschied bezüglich Gewicht und Verstellmöglichkeit.


----------



## anditirol (13. Januar 2011)

War heute bei meinem Händler das am Montag gelieferte Jekyll Ultimate anzuschauen und probe zu fahren (oder besser gesagt ein wenig im stand rumhüpfen und im Kreis fahren ). Im Herbst bin ich in der Lenzerheide auch schon den Prototyp gefahren, war vom Dämpfer her ein komplett anderes Setup. Der jetzige Dämpfer spricht um einiges feiner an, der neu gestaltete Schalter zum Umstellen vom kurzen auf den langen Hub geht jetzt auch sehr einfach. Insgesamt wirkt jetzt alles stimmig, der Prototyp war im langen Hub nicht wirklich überzeugend. Der Dämpfer ist jetzt nicht mehr so klobig, jedoch hat er auch einen Nachteil wie ich finde. Beide Positivdruckkammern werden jetzt über eine einziges Ventil befüllt, der Denk hat doch immer so angepriesen dass man beide unabhängig voneinander einstellen kann, auch vom Druck her, oder?. Die Zugstufe kann natürlich weiterhin separat eingestellt werden. Ich glaube mich zu erinnern dass beim Prototyp das noch anders war, schwören kann ich aber nicht. Das Rad bringt samt Kaufhauspedale (ca. 350g würde ich schätzen) nicht ganz 12 KG in der Grösse L auf die Wage, also ein sehr leichtes Bike. Was mir noch wirklich sehr gut gefallen hat war die Sattelstütze, fast kein Spiel und sehr gut zu bedienen. So auf den ersten Sitzer glaube ich ist das Bike sehr vielversprechend, mal schauen wie es sich dann in der Wildbahn schlägt...


----------



## luk! (13. Januar 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> Nachteil wie ich finde. Beide Positivdruckkammern werden jetzt über eine einziges Ventil befüllt, der Denk hat doch immer so angepriesen dass man beide unabhängig voneinander einstellen kann, auch vom Druck her, oder?.



Nö, es ist schließlich nur eine Luftkammer, die im Uphill-Modus zur Hälfte gesperrt wird. (siehe Seite 1)
Denk hat diesbezüglich nur von der Dämpfung gesprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anditirol (13. Januar 2011)

Ja stimmt, danke. Auch beim Prototypen waren es 2 separate Luftkammern, jedoch mit einander verbunden, sieht man gut im Querschnittprofil auf Seite 1. Auch im Text steht "Ebenfalls miteinander verbunden sind die beiden Positivluftkammern der Behälter". 
Was mir noch aufgefallen ist ist dass der Ultimate doch die RLC Gabel verbaut hat, laut Prospekt wäre ja die Terralogic verbaut gewesen. Für mich eine gute Entscheidung, ich finde Terralogic hat auf einem All Mountain / Enduro nix verloren. Der Händler häts mir sonst austauschen müssen. Der Hebel für die Sattelstütze ist komischerweise nicht als Matchmaker Version montiert, würde sich doch bei XX anbieten, schlimm ist aber was anderes...


----------



## 525Rainer (13. Januar 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> Der Hebel für die Sattelstütze ist komischerweise nicht als Matchmaker Version montiert, würde sich doch bei XX anbieten, schlimm ist aber was anderes...



krass! das kostet den testsieg!


----------



## rigger (13. Januar 2011)




----------



## anditirol (14. Januar 2011)

ja perfekt is es nimmer 

ich könnte noch zwei änderungen und einen fehler drauf packen... dann ist es qausi maximal noch gut... 

das design wurde leicht abgeändert, grau ist so gut wie komplett verschwunden, siehe bild.

anstatt den x0 bremsen wurden xx bremsen verbaut.

und der sag monitor fehlt komplett, der händler fragt mal nach... sie haben auch vergessen eine skala fuer den sag monitor rauf zu mahlen, viel. schickens einen aufkleber....


----------



## oldyfreerider (14. Januar 2011)

Die Touren-Tauglichkeit würde mich auch sehr interessieren. 

Speziell würden mich Erfahrungen mit dem Bike im flachen Gelände interessieren. Wie fährt sich das Bike dort? Ist das dort einfach "to much"? Geometrie dazu zu Aufrecht? 

In den Alpen sehe ich nicht so das Problem. Bergziege und runter krachen ist wohl jenes Gelände, indem sich das Bike am besten fühlen sollte.


----------



## anditirol (14. Januar 2011)

Glaub eher auch nicht dass das Bike ideal fuers flache Gelände ist. Da wirst du wohl zu einem sehr hohen Prozentsatz im Elevate Modus rum radeln, der Flow Modus ist da mit Sicherheit zu weich, wenn richtig abgestimmt. 

In der Wildbahn habe ich nur den Prototypen richtig testfahren können, da war mal der Flow Modus nix in dem Bereich. Das Serienrad ist jetzt deutlich besser im Flow Modus von ersten Eindruck her, aber wahrscheinlich trotzdem nix fuers flache. Man könnte mit mehr Druck fahren, da man aber beide Positivkammern gleichzeitig befüllt wird dann der Elevate Modus nicht mehr zu gebrauchen sein....

Zu aufrecht ist es sicher nicht wenn du die richtige Grösse mit dem richtigen Vorbau nimmst. Ich habe mich fuer ein L mit 6cm Vorbau entschieden, bin 1,77... Sitze jetzt etwas flacher auf dem Bike wie davor...

Das Jekyll ist glaube ich wie du auch schon richtig fest gestellt hast für das Mittel bis Hochgebirge konzipiert.


----------



## anditirol (14. Januar 2011)

Ist die Gabel am Ultimate (siehe Bild) ein 2010er RLC? Die 2011 müsste doch die goldene Beschichtung haben... Die montierte schaut mal nicht so golden aus, oder täuscht mich das? Weiter vorne im Thread gibts ja noch ein Bild eines Serien Ultimates, scheint dort auch die selbe Gabel zu sein....


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. Januar 2011)

Die goldene Kashima Beschichtung gibt es bloß für den Verbrauchermarkt.


----------



## anditirol (14. Januar 2011)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Die goldene Kashima Beschichtung gibt es bloß für den Verbrauchermarkt.


Danke fuer die Info, auch wieder was gelernt! Ziemlich eigenartig...


----------



## 525Rainer (14. Januar 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> bild



vorbau, lenker, reifen, maby laufräder und sattel würd ich tauschen. pedale würd ich lassen.

fährt man jetzt wieder so lange vorbauten? was ist das für eine kurbel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anditirol (14. Januar 2011)

525Rainer schrieb:


> vorbau, lenker, reifen, maby laufräder und sattel würd ich tauschen. pedale würd ich lassen.
> 
> fährt man jetzt wieder so lange vorbauten? was ist das für eine kurbel?



Also den Lenker finde ich ziemlich gut, ist ein Syntace Vector Carbon Ricer, Sattel ist feur den a..., tat schon beim Probesitzen weh 
Die Kurbel ist eine Cannondale Hollowgram SL, BB30, extrem leicht und steif, leider auch extrem teuer zu warten... Der Vorbau ist ein 90er, wird auf einen 60er getauscht... Die Laufräder sind schon nicht wirklich ideal fuer so ein Rad, da hat der Leichtbau wieder zugeschlagen.. Bin aber nicht der schwerste, deswegen lass ich die Räder einstweilen mal dran... Pedale lassen ist gut


----------



## dasphonk (15. Januar 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Zu aufrecht ist es sicher nicht wenn du die richtige Grösse mit dem richtigen Vorbau nimmst. Ich habe mich fuer ein L mit 6cm Vorbau entschieden, bin 1,77... Sitze jetzt etwas flacher auf dem Bike wie davor...




Ich klinke mich hier noch mal mit meiner Frage nach der Rahmengröße ein. Ich bin ca. 184 cm groß mit einer Schrittweite von ~87-88cm. Ich habe hier von vielen die Empfehlung erhalten, dass Jekyll in der Größe L zu wählen. Wenn ich jetzt lese, dass Du dich mit 7 cm weniger auch für ein Jekyll in L entschieden hast, dann wundere ich mich etwas.
Da Da schon die Möglichkeit hattest das Rad zu fahren, würde ich mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen, warum du Dich für L entschieden hast.

Danke

Marc


----------



## anditirol (15. Januar 2011)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Ich klinke mich hier noch mal mit meiner Frage nach der Rahmengröße ein. Ich bin ca. 184 cm groß mit einer Schrittweite von ~87-88cm. Ich habe hier von vielen die Empfehlung erhalten, dass Jekyll in der Größe L zu wählen. Wenn ich jetzt lese, dass Du dich mit 7 cm weniger auch für ein Jekyll in L entschieden hast, dann wundere ich mich etwas.
> Da Da schon die Möglichkeit hattest das Rad zu fahren, würde ich mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen, warum du Dich für L entschieden hast.
> 
> Danke
> ...



Servus,

Du kannst glaube ich beides nehmen ohne dass komplett falsch liegst, beides wird aber auch nicht optimal sein. Mir ist es genau gleich ergangen, nur eine Stufe drunter von der Grösse her.
Dass Rad ist wirklich sehr klein geschnitten. Auf das M hätte ich mir mind. ein 9cm Vorbau montieren müssen dass ich z.b. bei einem dynamischen Absprung (oder beim Wiegetritt, usw... ) nicht mit den Knie an den Lenker gestossen wäre. Ich fahre aber eine Vorbaulänge von 6cm... Meine Schrittlänge ist 85,5...
Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass du auch mind. ein 9cm Vorbau (also Serienvorbaulänge) brauchst wenn du L nimmst dass es halbwegs passt. Wenn das für dich ok ist dann wirds gehen. 
Man muss einfach abwägen. Will man kurze Vorbauten fahren können und nimmt dafür den längeren Radstand in Kauf oder umgekehrt. 
Wenn ichs dann habe (weiss noch nicht ob ich das Ultimate oder das eigentlich bestellte 1er nehme) könnte ich dir eine Testfahrt anbieten, müsstest hald nach Tirol kommen


----------



## dasphonk (15. Januar 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> ......Wenn ichs dann habe (weiss noch nicht ob ich das Ultimate oder das eigentlich bestellte 1er nehme) könnte ich dir eine Testfahrt anbieten, müsstest hald nach Tirol kommen



Danke für die Rückmeldung und das nette Angebot. Dafür müßte ich dann von Braunschweig aus ca. 600 km fahren. Vielleicht probiere ich doch noch mal einen Händler in der Nähe zu finden ;-)


----------



## overslag (16. Januar 2011)

Also ich nehme jetzt das Jekyll 3 in M ,bei 174cm größe. 
Bin das Ultimate in M gefahren und das hat perfekt gepasst.

Tausche den Lrs gegen einen Dt Swiss e2000 in rot
Gabel gegen eine Rock Shox Lyrik Uturn 2010 in weiss

Werde die Kurbel auf 2fach umbauen und mit einer Kefü versehen  

Bis dahin....
warten.......


----------



## Sushi1976 (16. Januar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Also ich nehme jetzt das Jekyll 3 in M ,bei 174cm größe.
> Bin das Ultimate in M gefahren und das hat perfekt gepasst.
> 
> Tausche den Lrs gegen einen Dt Swiss e2000 in rot
> ...



Gute Wahl und der Umbau hört sich gut an


----------



## overslag (16. Januar 2011)

Wie sieht es den Mit der Fsa Afterburner Kurbel und dem bb30 innenlager aus, vertragt das Zeug auch bikepark einsatz und enduroRennen Ala avalanche ?
Gruß


----------



## anditirol (18. Januar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Also ich nehme jetzt das Jekyll 3 in M ,bei 174cm größe.
> Bin das Ultimate in M gefahren und das hat perfekt gepasst.



Ja bei 1,74 haette ich auch das M genommen, da haett ich mir glaub ich einen 7cm Vorbau montiert...
Welchen Vorbaulänge wirst du montieren?

Anderes Thema.. 
Auf der Seite gibts anscheinende jemanden der schon ein Ultimate sein Eigen nennt und damit fährt (weiter unten als Forenbeitrag unter SingleTracker72): http://singletrack.competitor.com/2010/06/gear-and-tech/two-bikes-in-one-cannondale-jekyll_8776

Er schreibt: 
"I own a Jekyll Ultimate and its the sweetest bike I've EVER had . If you're a serious all mt trail rider this bike is well worth looking into at ANY level Ultimate or the 5 all are great bikes ... Mind you I'm not the guy that will tell you it's the best bike EVER but I can say I've owned FSRs , Ellsworths , Intences , Giants ,Santa Cruzs and a GT Force carbon Expert . I currently also have a Pivot Firebird also that I do love as well but the Jekyll is a much better all around bike!"

Klingt nicht so schlecht... Wobei wenn man so viel Geld dafür ausgibt muss mans ja quasi gut finden  

Ich bin immer noch am Überlegen ob ich das Ultimate oder das 1er nehmen soll... 
Falls ich das Ultimate nehme haette mein Händler ein 1er zu verkaufen, wird voraussichtlich am 6 März geliefert... Einfach ein Mail an mich falls jemand eines sucht...


----------



## Sagatasan (24. Januar 2011)

bekomme das 3er im märz!! 
gottseidank konnte ich im vorjahr dem remedy widerstehen!!!

jekyll3 - darauf haben die kärntner berge gewartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overslag (24. Januar 2011)

ja aber märz ist noch lange......


----------



## kantn-manuel (27. Januar 2011)

ich habe mich auch ohne probefahrt durchgerungen ein HiMod 2 zu bestellen. 

Das Rad ist einfach ein Beauty und technisch kann man es Teilemässig auch weiter pimpen. 

Es ist sicher eines der Teuersten Bikes (Kosten/Nutzen) aber es ist sicher eines der technisch interessantesten und schönsten Bikes 2011.

So Freunde und jetzt heissts wieder warten bis März


----------



## kantn-manuel (27. Januar 2011)

damit das warten kürzer wird


----------



## overslag (27. Januar 2011)

Also mir wurde  gesagt das der liefertermin Ende Februar Anfang März ist. Weiß jemand dazu etwas genaueres ?
Habe ehrlich gesagt auch keine Lust im März zu erfahren das sich die Auslieferung doch weiter nach hinten verzögert ....

Gruss

Ps:
Meine bisher gekauften Teile fürs jekyll
Lenker: syntace Vector
Vorbau: fsa Gravity os light
Lrs: dt Swiss e2000
Gabel: Lyrik uturn 2010

Noch nicht sicher
Welche sattelstütze ?
Rock shox Reverb oder die speci

Welche reifen und tubeless ?
Sollen welche sein mit denen Park sowie auch Touren gut gehen!
Wollte erst je nach Einsatzgebiet die reifen tauschen, jedoch bei tubeless sehr schlecht 

Meine Wahl wäre 
Vorne:  Schwalbe Muddy Mary Trail Star USt.
Hinten : Schwalbe Big Betty pace Star USt. 

Alernative mit Schlauch nobby nic und im Park minions
Erfahrungen und Meinungen erwünscht...


----------



## Chefkocher (27. Januar 2011)

Also wir haben bei unserer Anzahlungsrechnung als Liefertermin den 06.03.2011 +/- 7 Tage vermerkt bekommen, haben allerdings bereits am 31.08.2010 bestellt. Bei der Besichtung des Ultimates sagte uns unser Händler, das derzeit keine Verzögerungen bekannt seien und alles nach Plan laufe. Zudem sei unser Händler auf Platz 2 der deutschen Cannondale-Händler und würde zu den ersten Auslieferadressen gehören...wir vertrauen mal darauf


----------



## kantn-manuel (27. Januar 2011)

mir wurde mitte bis ende märz zugesagt. jedoch zweifelt mein händlrr daran. hoffen tu ich noch. aber in anbetracht dessen,wie cd meine fragen abgeschmettert hat, war (bin) ich schon sauer. bin selbst im verkahf und weiss was an lieferauskünften hängt,aber cd dürfte das ziemlich egal sein. auch meine bitte nähere auskünfte über die besonderheiten des carbons zu bekommen wurde abgelehnt. eigentlich habe ich mir eine lieferwoche erwartet,aber keine chance. ich mag es nicht als zahlender kunde bittstellrr zu sein und deswegen war das warscheinlich auch mein letztes cd.

aber was solls, aufs rad freu ich mich trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anditirol (28. Januar 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> mir wurde mitte bis ende märz zugesagt. jedoch zweifelt mein händlrr daran. hoffen tu ich noch. aber in anbetracht dessen,wie cd meine fragen abgeschmettert hat, war (bin) ich schon sauer. bin selbst im verkahf und weiss was an lieferauskünften hängt,aber cd dürfte das ziemlich egal sein. auch meine bitte nähere auskünfte über die besonderheiten des carbons zu bekommen wurde abgelehnt. eigentlich habe ich mir eine lieferwoche erwartet,aber keine chance. ich mag es nicht als zahlender kunde bittstellrr zu sein und deswegen war das warscheinlich auch mein letztes cd.
> 
> aber was solls, aufs rad freu ich mich trotzdem



Ich wäre da nicht zu pessimistisch! Mein Termin (6 März) des ursprünglich bestellten 1ers wurde laut Händler von Cannondale bestätigt. Hab jetzt aber das Ultimate genommen, da (u.a.) lagernd. Mein altes Rad ist schon verkauft, zu 100% sicher war ich mir auch nicht ob der Termin gehalten wird. Und Anfang März würde ich gerne wieder meine Tourenski gegen das Rad tauschen...


----------



## kantn-manuel (28. Januar 2011)

mir is es ja egal, hab ja eh meine "kathi" und lago fahr ich erst im mai.....und da muss die kiste da sein


----------



## gmk (28. Januar 2011)

in den USA werden schon die ersten ausgeliefert
also sollte sich märz ausgehen


----------



## d-lo (28. Januar 2011)

Was lässt sich da beim Händler preislich eigentlich so ungefähr rausholen. Vor allem für das 4er? Jemand Erfahrung oder Tipps? Oder ist es geschickter, wenn ich mir noch Pedale und andere Mäntel dazugeben lasse (und evtl. noch ne Kettenführung)? 
Man will ja auch nicht unverschämt erscheinen...


----------



## kantn-manuel (28. Januar 2011)

ich habe das 2er um 3.800.- bekommen LP 4.299.- Rabatt kannst du dir selbst ausrechnen. ...und ich glaube nicht das es von Jekyll zu Jekyll unterschiedlich ist, da der Rabatt auch für das 3er galt.
Ob das gut oder schlecht war, kann ich dir wiederrum nicht sagen.
war im wiener raum

lg


----------



## d-lo (28. Januar 2011)

Danke Dir. Bißl über 10% sind ja schon mal nicht schlecht. Dann werd ich da auch mal in die Richtung verhandeln.


----------



## overslag (28. Januar 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> in den USA werden schon die ersten ausgeliefert
> also sollte sich märz ausgehen



quelle???


----------



## kantn-manuel (28. Januar 2011)

ich habe auch schon ein Foto gesehen, wo angeblich ein Jekyll ultimate die brd erreicht hat. jetzt im Jänner

such.....such....such

i find das nicht, war aber sicher in diesem Forum

aber da hab ich eine powerpointpräsentation gefunden, ist auch cool

dürfte von einem Productmanager sein von cannondale

für alle bald jekyll owner und die die es noch werden wollen

PS habe die datei für die gesamte productrange 2011 (bikes mtb) von cd
wers will pm, da die datei über 8mb hat


----------



## d-lo (28. Januar 2011)

Das Jekyll Ultimate hab ich hier im Forum auch gesehen. Das hatte aber noch nicht die komplette Serienausstattung drin...


----------



## kantn-manuel (28. Januar 2011)

das war das mit dem fehlenden sag-monitor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overslag (28. Januar 2011)

Nur so nebenbei...
Das ultimate steht schon seit 2 wochen bei meinem Händler....und nicht nur bei dem, auch sonst überall...ich/wir reden hier von den nicht ultimate modellen...und da ist soweit ich weiß noch keins draußen....


----------



## kantn-manuel (28. Januar 2011)

spannend! vom frame her sind die ultimate 1er und 2er doch gleich (ausgenommen der LAckierung). sprich carbon

dass die, die räder ausstattungspezifisch fertigen?

na egal, auf jeden fall müssen wir warten, obwohl ichs schon gerne jetzt im schlafzimmer hätt


----------



## anditirol (28. Januar 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> ich habe auch schon ein Foto gesehen, wo angeblich ein Jekyll ultimate die brd erreicht hat. jetzt im Jänner
> 
> such.....such....such
> 
> ...



?? 
Angeblich ist gut! 
Zum einen Hab ich meins schon, zum zweiten gibt's jetzt doch schon einige Händler!


----------



## kantn-manuel (28. Januar 2011)

ein ultimate war finanziell weit ausser reichweite!

und sooft steh ich nicht bei meinem Händler ;-)

aber gut zu wissen

....und wo sind die fotos????? ;-)


----------



## overslag (28. Januar 2011)

Warum nur das ultimate so früh rauskam??
ganz einfach..der Preis- am meisten gewinn 
fertig..

Verstehe die Cd Preispolitik wieso nicht.
 Das himod 2 kostet 1000 euro mehr als das Jekyll 4...Bei meist schlechteren Anbauparts..okay es ist Carbon- aber das ist es zu 100% nicht wert...ich kaufe es nur wegen dem will haben faktor- vernünftige Menschen würden die Finger weglassen bei den Preisen


----------



## kantn-manuel (28. Januar 2011)

ich hab mir das 2er geleistet, nur weil ich so scharf war auf das Grün, sonst hätt ich mir das 3er genommen in schwarz-rot-weiss

und vernunft war bei dem kauf gar keine dabei, aber deswegen hab ichs auch nicht gekauft.


----------



## overslag (28. Januar 2011)

Wollte auch erst das carbon, jedochhat bei mir die vernunft gesiegt und es wurde doch ein alu in schwarz-rot-weiss .

Ich baue noch diverse sachen um, da wäre das carbon viel zu teuer am schluss


----------



## kantn-manuel (28. Januar 2011)

ich habe mir gedacht, so ein rad kauf ich mir nur einmal, deswegen hab ich den tausender drauf gelegt


----------



## overslag (28. Januar 2011)

Ich kaufe mir so ein Rad auch nur einmal und das für länger..
Jedoch fahre ich damit Endurotouren ala Avalanche, Xline Saalbach und auch Bikeparks.
Als ich dann die genaueren Details der "lebenslangen Garantie " geschildert bekommen habe, lasse ich das mit dem Carbon 

Klar bricht ein Carbonrahmen nicht so schnell wie ein Alu, jedoch ist ein Carbonbike viel sensibler bei schlägen, sprich blöd gestürzt kann das carbon beschädigt sein durch einen stein- null garantie da fahrfehler.
Bei alu ein Delle, macht nix.
Bricht zb beim  beim Alu was, kannst du das als Materialfehler durchgehen lassen...bei carbon schlecht...das bekommst so nicht zum brechen...soweit mein wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chefkocher (28. Januar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Also mir wurde  gesagt das der liefertermin Ende Februar Anfang März ist. Weiß jemand dazu etwas genaueres ?
> Habe ehrlich gesagt auch keine Lust im März zu erfahren das sich die Auslieferung doch weiter nach hinten verzögert ....
> 
> Gruss
> ...



Hi overlag,

kannst du die Auswahl der Parts genauer begründen. Siehst Du in der "Serien-Ausstattung" hier besondere Schwachstellen ? Da ich mir auch das Jekyll 3 bestellt habe und noch zwecks weiterer Ausstattung noch etwas Budget vorhanden ist, wäre ich für detaillierte Infos sehr dankbar.

Die Rock Shox Reverb ist bei mir schon gesetzt. Beim LRS, Reifen, Kettenführung bin ich mir noch unsicher ob und wie ich unter umständen umbauen lassen sollte. Welche Reifen würdest Du empfehlen und warum ?

Eine gewisse Bikeparktauglichkeit sollte gegeben sein, wenngleich dies nicht die wesentlichste Nutzung darstellt. Wo siehst du hier vornehmlich Aufrüstungsbedarf ? Die Touren- und FR-Eigenschaften sollten jedoch nicht belastet werden.

Vielen Dank im voraus.

Greets


----------



## overslag (28. Januar 2011)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> Hi overlag,
> 
> kannst du die Auswahl der Parts genauer begründen. Siehst Du in der "Serien-Ausstattung" hier besondere Schwachstellen ? Da ich mir auch das Jekyll 3 bestellt habe und noch zwecks weiterer Ausstattung noch etwas Budget vorhanden ist, wäre ich für detaillierte Infos sehr dankbar.
> 
> ...




Nabend,
bei den Reifen bin ich mir noch nicht sicher...

Zum Punkt Lrs:
Der verbaute Lrs ist gut für All Mountain jedoch nicht für Enduro / light Freeride.
Hatte die verbaute Felge schon, einmal Leogang und sie war Geschichte  -bei 65 kg + Ausrüstung 

Zur Gabel:
Ein weiterer Punkt den ich nicht verstehe sind die verbauten Gabeln und die Bikeparkfreigabe.
Also eine fox 32 für den bikepark??
Wers riskieren will bitte, ich will eine Gabel die vom Hersteller aus für Fr geeignet ist- Fox 32 nur AM!
Habe lieber dickere Standrohre

Kefü:
Habe mir eine Stinger iscg Kefü bestellt und einen raceface 34 T Bashguard, das wird so reichen.

Was mich bei der Reverb stört ist das entlüften, also nicht gerade wartungsarm....

Gruss


----------



## dasphonk (29. Januar 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> ein ultimate war finanziell weit ausser reichweite!
> 
> und sooft steh ich nicht bei meinem Händler ;-)
> 
> ...



Fotos findest Du hier (im unteren Teil): 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=92382&page=48


----------



## anditirol (29. Januar 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> ein ultimate war finanziell weit ausser reichweite!
> 
> und sooft steh ich nicht bei meinem Händler ;-)
> 
> ...



Mit neuen Fotos kann ich noch nicht dienen (alte findest weiter vorne im Forum), habs einstweilen noch beim Händler gelassen. Zum einen muss er die Sattelstütze entlüften, diese hat Luft gezogen, er hat aber noch kein Entlüftungsset. Wenn man drauf sitzt geht sie einen guten cm rein, war vor 2 Wochen noch nicht so. Bin gespannt ob die Stütze öfter so Probleme macht. Wär schon praktisch wenn ein Entlüftungsset dabei wäre, werd mir eins kaufen müssen.
Zum zweiten hat Cannondale keine Steinschutzfolien mitgeliefert. Die Standard 3M Folien vom Händler sind aber viel zu schmal für das Unterrohr. Er hat mal bemängelt und wir hoffen dass wir nächste Woche eine Folie geliefert bekommen. Dann fehlt beim Freilauf hinten bei der Cobalt Felge ein Distanzring für die XX Kasette und die Tubelessventile, wird von Crankbrothers nächste Woche geliefert. Und der Sag Meter (Cannondale nennts Level Meter) kommt gar nicht, anscheinend wird der nur in den USA ausgeliefert. Weiss da jemand was ob das stimmt. Zum Einstellen des Sags find ich es gar nicht so wichtig, geht auch so einfach. Aber zum Festellen wie viel Federweg bei einer Ausfahrt effektiv genutzt worden ist ist er essentiell. Verstehe da Cannondale nicht. 

Aber sonst ist das Bike schon lässig!


----------



## overslag (29. Januar 2011)

und das bei einem bike das 7500 euro kosten ..das gibt doch zu denken


----------



## anditirol (29. Januar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> und das bei einem bike das 7500 euro kosten ..das gibt doch zu denken



Glaub nicht dass da unterschieden wird obs ein Jekyll Ultimate oder ein 4er ist.... Und prinzipiell finde ich den Service von Cannondale nicht schlecht, wenn man nicht gerade selber bei denen anfragt.. Der Händler bekommt meistens das was er will... Nur die Aussage mit dem Sag Monitor finde ich wie gesagt nicht so toll, glaube aber dass er nachgeliefert wird bzw. dass da einfach was vergessen wurde und dass sie das schnell korrigieren werden. 

Weiss jemand von euch wo ich ein Entlüfungsset mit Mineralöl für die Reverb Stütze her bekomme? Das Entlüftungsset für die Elixir's ist ja wohl nicht gut dafür geeignet, brauch nicht noch ne Dot Bremsflüssigkeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (29. Januar 2011)

gratuliere zu deinem bike.
die reverb habe ich auch bestellt, mal sehen. momentan habe ich das bremsentlüftungsset von shimano und avid.... und ich hoffe, dass aufgrund der Konzern-Zugehörigkeit die Reverb auch da Entlüftungsset der Bremse nutzen kann.

ich beschäftige mich seit einem guten halben Jahr mit den Radln, muss aber auch feststellen, dass in bike und mountainbike magazinen immer wieder bei den Tests mangelhafte "Verarbeitung" fest gestellt wird. nicht das ganze rad wird verurteilt sondern meist punktuell , so wie bei deinem Ultimate.

...und wenn ich mich an früher erinnere (damals war ich AUtoverkäufer) war das bei Autos bis 600.000.- Schilling ( echte Währung ) auch nicht anders.

Fehler können immer passieren, wichtig ist dass sie reibungslos behoben werden!!!

..und das mit dem Level-Meter geht mir auf die Kekse!!! den möcht ich haben! aber in der nächsten bike ist die 150mm Klasse im Test, mit dem Jekyll, mal schauen was denen so auffällt. ;-)


----------



## kantn-manuel (29. Januar 2011)

Weiss jemand von euch wo ich ein Entlüfungsset mit Mineralöl für die Reverb Stütze her bekomme? Das Entlüftungsset für die Elixir's ist ja wohl nicht gut dafür geeignet, brauch nicht noch ne Dot Bremsflüssigkeit...[/quote]

Shimano hat bremsentlüftungsset mit mineralöl (vorsicht teuer)

such mal im internet, Richtwert: ich glaube ich habe ca. 70.- euronen gezahlt

lg
manuel


----------



## anditirol (29. Januar 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> Weiss jemand von euch wo ich ein Entlüfungsset mit Mineralöl für die Reverb Stütze her bekomme? Das Entlüftungsset für die Elixir's ist ja wohl nicht gut dafür geeignet, brauch nicht noch ne Dot Bremsflüssigkeit...
> 
> Shimano hat bremsentlüftungsset mit mineralöl (vorsicht teuer)
> 
> ...



Danke, aber die Shimano Sets passen nicht für die Reveb, das Öl könnte schon sein... Bei deiner Stütze ist ja das Entlüftungsset mit dabei, hast Glück gehabt    Das Set für die Bremse würde ich nicht verwenden, Dot und Mineralöl vertragen sich überhaupt nicht, da würdest dir die Dichtungen bei deiner Bremse und bei der Stütze kaputt machen.

Auf den Test würde ich mich nicht zu früh freuen, glaube die Zeitschrift nimmt dafür noch den Prototyp, und der war ja nicht wirklich gut.. Zudem glaube ich denen prinzipell nicht mehr viel... Wenn da einer den Peter Denk gut kennt dann ist das Rad toll, wenn er gute Beziehungen zu Scott hat eher nicht...
Freu dich einfach so auf dein Bike, ist extrem lässig! Die Kinderkrankheiten werden schon die Ultimate Besitzer alle noch abbekommen und reklamieren


----------



## kantn-manuel (29. Januar 2011)

dann lass ich das mit der zeitung und lese im forum, was von euch so kommt ;-)

das mit den Flüssigkeiten weiss ich, aber shimano hat mineralöl...
und das Ding umzubauen auf Schläuche die vom durchmesser her passen, sollt nicht das Problem sein. keine Ahnung ob die Viskosität des Öls von Shimano für die Reverb passt.

magazine: verwende ich als interessante Lektüre, als Infoquelle, fertig
abgesehen davon hab is eh schon gekauft und freue mich darauf.

Bei AUtomagazinen gewinnen auch immer "Deutsche Fabrikate" ;-)
und I steh auf Alfa Romeo.

und Lobbyismus wird  in Österreich perfekt demonstriert siehe Grasser, Mensdorf Poully und Konsorten ;-)


----------



## overslag (29. Januar 2011)

@anditirol

kannst du mal einen kleinen Fahrbericht erstatten
Funktioniert der Dämpfer so wie er soll auch mit unterschiedlichen Einstellungen?


----------



## anditirol (29. Januar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> @anditirol
> 
> kannst du mal einen kleinen Fahrbericht erstatten
> Funktioniert der Dämpfer so wie er soll auch mit unterschiedlichen Einstellungen?



Ich hab's ja noch beim Händler lassen damit die kleinen Wehwehchen noch repariert werden, richtige Aussagen kann ich daher keine machen...

Bin aber am Donnerstag wieder ca. ne halbe Stunde auf der Strasse rum geradelt und hab ein wenig getestet... Der Dämpfer fühlt sich soweit gut an. Im Elevate Modus hab ich die Zugstufe relativ langsam eingestellt, selbst im Wiegetritt wünscht man sich da kein Lockout. Traktion sehr gut, Fahrwerk straff, aber fühlt sich gut an. Das Rad hat so einen enormen Vortrieb, hab ich bis jetzt so noch nicht erlebt bei einem Bike dieser Federwegklasse. Selbst ein Specialized SWorks Stumpjumer mit 120 mm (ist ja auch 4 Jahre alt ) kommt da nicht mit glaub ich mal, mein jetziges Cube Stereo fühlt sich dagegen an wie ein Traktor.

Der Flow Modus war beim Prototypen nicht wirklich überzeugend, bei jetzigen Ultimate ist er glaub ich sehr gut... Hab das Bike auf ca. 73 kg eingestellt, dabei habe ich die Zugstufe fast auf Anschlag gehabt. Ganz leichte Fahrer könnten viell. etwas  zu kurz kommen, da man bei weniger Luftdruck mehr Zugstufe braucht. Vielleicht mag ich es einfach schneller als andere... Das Fahrwerk fühlt sich flauschig an ohne dass man das Gefühl hat dass es überdämpft ist. Wie sensibel es ist kann ich nicht sagen, es waren nur Bordsteinkanten und kleine Absätze und ne Bank zum runter springen da. 
Kann mir jetzt auch vorstellen dass man im Flow Modus ganz gut flache oder sogar leicht steigende Wurzelpassagen und flache flowige Abschnitte damit fahren kann, beim Prototypen war das gar nicht gut. (Wobei der Prototyp viell. auch komplett falsch eingestellt war, wer weiss...)

So richtig testen kann ich es aber erst wenn alles am Jekyll gemacht ist und die Tourenskier verräumt sind...


----------



## Funsports_Z (29. Januar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Nabend,
> bei den Reifen bin ich mir noch nicht sicher...
> 
> Zum Punkt Lrs:
> ...



ich denk ma, wenn, bleibt das Bike auch nich Serie

Reifen:
die neuen Wild Grip R sollen auch nich verkehrt sein für den einsatzbereich

LRS:
XMax ST oder SX

Gabel:
da paßt ggf auch ne 36er talas (sinnvoll) rein

tja und Rahmen:

ein langjähriger, ehemaliger Cdale Händler meinte zu mir: "Wenn du das Teil unbedingt haben willst, dann nimm Alu, damit machste bei Cdale nie was verkehrt!"

Schaun wir ma


----------



## Chefkocher (29. Januar 2011)

...an eine 36 Talas habe ich auch schon gedacht, habe allerdings Bedenken, dass ich insbesondere bei traillastigen Touren (die trotz gelegentliche Bikeparkbesuche auch sehr häufig sein werden) einiges mehr zu buckeln habe. Auf der anderen Seite natürlich auch mehr Stabiliät....mmh.

Gibt es die 36er überhaupt in "weiß" ? Bisher habe ich die nur in "schwarz" gesehen ?


----------



## overslag (29. Januar 2011)

Talas war auch eine überlegung, jedoch will ich coil und keine Luft!.
Da bleibt nur die Lyrik uturn.
Falls jemand noch eine Lyrik uturn 2010 benötig- verkaufe eine nagelneue mit rechnung im bikemarkt.


----------



## d-lo (30. Januar 2011)

Die talas 36 gibt´s auch  in weiß. Werd mir das 4er Jekyll holen, und bevor ich mir da dann ne 32 talas rein mach geb ich lieber ein bißchen mehr aus. das mehrgewicht ist imho zu vernachlässigen.

Äh, verschaut, die gibt´s nicht in weiß. Schade eigentlich. Und sehr unverständlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sagatasan (30. Januar 2011)

ich werd mein 3er vorerst komplett original lassen!
der performance-sprung gegenüber meinem uralt-gefährt dürfte sonst einfach zu groß sein


----------



## overslag (30. Januar 2011)

Mein Händler hat soweit ich weiß garkeine 3er bestellt , nur 4er und Carbon


----------



## Chefkocher (31. Januar 2011)

Das Problem das beim Austausch der Gabel besteht scheint jedoch das Sondermaß (1,5") und die "Sonder"-Einkürzung zu sein, was lt. Aussage unseres Händlers den Weiterverkaufswert der 32er Talas deutlich mindert. Er hat mir daher einen Mehrpreis daher für den Austausch auf eine 36 Talas für saftige Mehrkosten von 800 EUR angeboten, für mich nicht akzeptabel.

Eine 2011 Lyric U-Turn würde ich für Mehrkosten von 570 Euro angeboten bekommen, ebenfalls m.E. deutlich zu teuer. Ein entsprechender Laufradwechsel, der in diesem Fall ebenfalls erforderlich wäre, wurde mir für den DT Swiss E2000 LRS, ein Aufpreis von 300 Euro angeboten.

Insgesamt stellen sich die Optionen deutlich zu preisintensiv dar. Wie beurteilt Ihr im übrigen, das doch spürbare Mehrgewicht im Falle eines Austausches ? Da auch weiterhin eine gewisse Tourentauglichkeit gewährleistet sein soll, bin ich mir bezüglich des Mehrgewichts noch immer ein wenig unsicher.


----------



## kantn-manuel (31. Januar 2011)

ich habe heute auch wieder gehört 3-er und die Carbon Modelle kommen ANfang bis Mitte März nach "Wien". Wenn diese Kunden- ( Händler-Bestellungen) weg sind, ist der nächste mögliche Liefertermin Juni.

lg
Manuel


----------



## anditirol (31. Januar 2011)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> Das Problem das beim Austausch der Gabel besteht scheint jedoch das Sondermaß (1,5") und die "Sonder"-Einkürzung zu sein, was lt. Aussage unseres Händlers den Weiterverkaufswert der 32er Talas deutlich mindert. Er hat mir daher einen Mehrpreis daher für den Austausch auf eine 36 Talas für saftige Mehrkosten von 800 EUR angeboten, für mich nicht akzeptabel.
> 
> Eine 2011 Lyric U-Turn würde ich für Mehrkosten von 570 Euro angeboten bekommen, ebenfalls m.E. deutlich zu teuer. Ein entsprechender Laufradwechsel, der in diesem Fall ebenfalls erforderlich wäre, wurde mir für den DT Swiss E2000 LRS, ein Aufpreis von 300 Euro angeboten.
> 
> Insgesamt stellen sich die Optionen deutlich zu preisintensiv dar. Wie beurteilt Ihr im übrigen, das doch spürbare Mehrgewicht im Falle eines Austausches ? Da auch weiterhin eine gewisse Tourentauglichkeit gewährleistet sein soll, bin ich mir bezüglich des Mehrgewichts noch immer ein wenig unsicher.



Ich würde dann doch den Rahmenkit nehmen, fuer den ganz harten Einsatz ist nicht viel oben was am 3er wieder verwenden kannst. Und da hat der Radhändler schon recht, wo willst den die 1,5 32er Gabel einbauen, es gibt nicht viele Rahmen die diese Gabel aufnehmen.
Die Tourentauglichkeit (z.b. Transalp) ist sowieso nach meiner Meinung nicht mehr gegeben. Das 3er hat mit Pedalen, Flaschenhalter usw. fast 14 kg in Serie, dann noch ne schwerere Gabel und schwerere Laufräder mit dickeren Reifen dran, dann bist mind. bei 15 kg. Aber dafür hast dann ein lässiges Enduro....

Noch eine Frage: hat von Euch schon jemand in Erfahrung gebracht ob wir den Level Meter nicht doch bekommen. Alle mal anfragen am besten dann wird Cannondale schon reagieren  Und wenn ihr schon dabei seid dann könnt ihr auch gleich um Steinschutzfolien fürs Unterrohr anfragen


----------



## kantn-manuel (31. Januar 2011)

werde das mal in Erfahrung bringen

lg
manuel


----------



## kantn-manuel (31. Januar 2011)

*                 3M Lackschutz Folie Mountainbike Unterrohr Schutz Folie PU 8591 transparent 8cm x 50cm            *


6 Kundenmeinung(en)         |         Ihre Kundenmeinung hinzufÃ¼gen 
                                                                                         VerfÃ¼gbarkeit: sofort lieferbar
                                                                                                   12,99 â¬                                                  
  inkl. 19% MwSt., zzgl. Versandkosten 
                                                                                                      In den Warenkorb                 StÃ¼ck:                          In den Warenkorb                                                          
habe noch kein originales Unterrohr gesehen, aber 8cm breit sind zu wenig????


----------



## gmk (31. Januar 2011)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> Das Problem das beim Austausch der Gabel besteht scheint jedoch das Sondermaß (1,5") und die "Sonder"-Einkürzung zu sein, was lt. Aussage unseres Händlers den Weiterverkaufswert der 32er Talas deutlich mindert. Er hat mir daher einen Mehrpreis daher für den Austausch auf eine 36 Talas für saftige Mehrkosten von 800 EUR angeboten, für mich nicht akzeptabel.
> ...
> ...
> Insgesamt stellen sich die Optionen deutlich zu preisintensiv dar. Wie beurteilt Ihr im übrigen, das doch spürbare Mehrgewicht im Falle eines Austausches ? Da auch weiterhin eine gewisse Tourentauglichkeit gewährleistet sein soll, bin ich mir bezüglich des Mehrgewichts noch immer ein wenig unsicher.




netter händler ...

und was spricht dagegen eine 1.5" 36 / lyrik zu verwenden? _400g mehrgewicht (?)_


> ... die "Sonder"-Einkürzung ...


 *??*


----------



## Chefkocher (31. Januar 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> netter händler ...
> 
> und was spricht dagegen eine 1.5" 36 / lyrik zu verwenden? _400g mehrgewicht (?)_ *??*


 
"Sonder"-Einkürzung----> Die gekürzte Schaftlänge der 32er Talas ist wohl eine Sonderanfertigung speziell fürs Jekyll.

...eigentlich ist Händler ganz nett, langjähriger CD-Händler und als kompetent bekannt.

Erstmal stört mich der hohe Mehrpreis für die Lyrik und die erforderlichen Mehrkosten für den Laufradwechsel. Hinsichtlich des Gewichts habe ich bei der 2011 Lyrik ca. 0,6 KG Mehrgewicht (ohne Mehrgewicht durch ausgetauschte LRS) . Im Wesentlichen fahren wir unsere Hometrails und häufig Touren mit hohen Trailanteil. Wir fahren aber auch öfters in den Harz (eher verblockte Trails) und möchten aber aber auch eine gewisse, wenn auch nicht "extreme" Bikeparktauglichkeit. Die eiermilchlegende Wollmichsau gibt es ja bekanntermaßen nicht, trotzdem wird ein vertretbarer Kompromiß angestrebt. Das Mehrgewicht würde im ich Toureneinsatz wahrscheinlich merken im FR und Bikeparkeinsatz jedoch deutlich stabiler und steifer unterwegs sein. Kosten würde mich der Spass derzeit rund 870 Euro (ohne Nachverhandlung), ist mir noch ein bisschen "to much"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anditirol (31. Januar 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> *                 3M Lackschutz Folie Mountainbike Unterrohr Schutz Folie PU 8591 transparent 8cm x 50cm            *
> 
> 
> 6 Kundenmeinung(en)         |         Ihre Kundenmeinung hinzufügen
> ...


Danke für den Hinweis!
Ja i glaub die würd passen, im Querschnitt hat das Unterrohr so ca. 7cm, der Händler hat mir grad gemessen. Mit Krümmung dann natürlich mehr wie die 8, aber das wichtigste wär abgedeckt. Er will aber nochmal bei Cannondale anfragen, wenn die nicht liefern dann werd ich diese Folie bestellen.


----------



## kantn-manuel (31. Januar 2011)

zur not 2 nebeneinander kleben und vorher mit dem stanley auf gewünschte Breite schneiden 

dann hast die Klebekante in der Mitte des Unterrohrs...
und bei einem 7.000.- Euro Radl kommts auf 2x 12,99.- Euronen auch nicht mehr an, maximal auf das Mehrgewicht


----------



## kantn-manuel (31. Januar 2011)

so habe hier ein paar Fotos aus Amerika:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=665182&page=2

ich brauche eine neue Dämpferpumpe, meine hört bei 300psi sprich 20bar auf, und der dyad rt2 braucht bis zu 435psi.

und auch der "Level-Meter" fehlt bei den Ultimates in america!!!

es sieht wirklich elitär aus, aber das "Made in China" tut mehr als nur weh!


----------



## anditirol (31. Januar 2011)

Ich habe gerade Rückmeldung von Cannondale erhalten. Es gibt keine Klebefolie und der Level Meter ist auf jeden fall nicht vor 6 bis 8 Wochen lieferbar. Ob überhaupt habens mir immer noch nicht sagen können...



kantn-manuel schrieb:


> und bei einem 7.000.- Euro Radl kommts auf 2x 12,99.- Euronen auch nicht mehr an, maximal auf das Mehrgewicht


meinst du!  mir geht des geld ausgeben schön langsam aufn zeiger, die erstatzteile für eventuell anfallende Reparaturen und Verschleissaustausch hat auch noch gut und gerne 500 gekostet.... aber für die folien (und ein entlüftungsset) wirds noch reichen müssen.... 

Die Pumpe für den DYAD Dämpfer ist dankenswerter Weise beim Rad schon dabei...


----------



## kantn-manuel (31. Januar 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> meinst du!  mir geht des geld ausgeben schön langsam aufn zeiger, die erstatzteile für eventuell anfallende Reparaturen und Verschleissaustausch hat auch noch gut und gerne 500 gekostet.... aber für die folien (und ein entlüftungsset) wirds noch reichen müssen....



ich meine dass das kaufen von 2 Streifen der Folie um ein 7.000.- bike zu schützen in keiner Relation steht 

und das mit dem Geld ausgeben kann ich nachvollziehen!
habe heute einen cd händler gefragt, womit man den rechnen könnte, für einen "Spare-Dyad RT2",... er meinte nur salopp, dass ich das gar nicht wissen will...hmmmm

und das mit dem Level-Meter dürfte die unendliche Geschichte werden


----------



## gmk (31. Januar 2011)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> "Sonder"-Einkürzung----> Die gekürzte Schaftlänge der 32er Talas ist wohl eine Sonderanfertigung speziell fürs Jekyll.
> 
> ...eigentlich ist Händler ganz nett, langjähriger CD-Händler und als kompetent bekannt.
> 
> Erstmal stört mich der hohe Mehrpreis für die Lyrik und die erforderlichen Mehrkosten für den Laufradwechsel. Hinsichtlich des Gewichts habe ich bei der 2011 Lyrik ca. 0,6 KG Mehrgewicht (ohne Mehrgewicht durch ausgetauschte LRS) . Im Wesentlichen fahren wir unsere Hometrails und häufig Touren mit hohen Trailanteil. Wir fahren aber auch öfters in den Harz (eher verblockte Trails) und möchten aber aber auch eine gewisse, wenn auch nicht "extreme" Bikeparktauglichkeit. Die eiermilchlegende Wollmichsau gibt es ja bekanntermaßen nicht, trotzdem wird ein vertretbarer Kompromiß angestrebt. Das Mehrgewicht würde im ich Toureneinsatz wahrscheinlich merken im FR und Bikeparkeinsatz jedoch deutlich stabiler und steifer unterwegs sein. Kosten würde mich der Spass derzeit rund 870 Euro (ohne Nachverhandlung), ist mir noch ein bisschen "to much"



ok
dann is ja gut 

also mir ist schleierhaft warum cannondale aufs jekyll eine 32er talas vebaut
ist nicht besonders steif !
dank 15mm achse ...
und ich spreche aus erfahrung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anditirol (31. Januar 2011)

Weiss jemand wo ich so einen auffahrschutz (mrp, oder sowas ähnliches mit iscg 3 aufnahmen) herbekommen könnte?







Wär schon praktisch wenns nicht allzu schwer ist...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (31. Januar 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> also mir ist schleierhaft warum cannondale aufs jekyll eine 32er talas vebaut



weil die als OEM Ware günstig zu haben ist und der Markt wie auch die Magazine ganz geil werden sobald FOX auf irgendeinem so einem Teil steht 
Das FOX uns Endverbraucher im Aftermarket dann beim Preis abzockt und mit der Kashima Beschichtung auch noch für doof verkaufen will, steht auf dem nächsten Blatt.

Vergesst dass die Bike Hersteller nur die besten und sinnvollsten Teile verbauen. Bei den Stückzahlen (weltweit denken bitte!) geht es um Geld und da wird nur verbaut was der Einkauf an funktionierenden Teilen so günstig wie möglich bekommen kann. (Fast) Egal ob sinnvoll oder nicht. 
Und CD hat auch schon immer den Hang zu recht zweifelhaften Ausstattungen, insbesondere angesichts der Endkundenpreise.


----------



## anditirol (31. Januar 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> weil die als OEM Ware günstig zu haben ist und der Markt wie auch die Magazine ganz geil werden sobald FOX auf irgendeinem so einem Teil steht
> Das FOX uns Endverbraucher im Aftermarket dann beim Preis abzockt und mit der Kashima Beschichtung auch noch für doof verkaufen will, steht auf dem nächsten Blatt.
> 
> Vergesst dass die Bike Hersteller nur die besten und sinnvollsten Teile verbauen. Bei den Stückzahlen (weltweit denken bitte!) geht es um Geld und da wird nur verbaut was der Einkauf an funktionierenden Teilen so günstig wie möglich bekommen kann. (Fast) Egal ob sinnvoll oder nicht.
> Und CD hat auch schon immer den Hang zu recht zweifelhaften Ausstattungen, insbesondere angesichts der Endkundenpreise.



Ich weiss nicht was i ihr gesucht habt...
Ich auf jeden Fall ein sehr gutes Tourenrad mit max. 13 kg das Ansätze eines Enduros hat. Wenn die jetzt generell 36er Gabeln auf das Jekyll verbauen würden dann wäre der Kundenkreis sehr eingeschränkt worden und das Claymore könnten sie dann gleich selbst behalten. Andere Hersteller gehen auch den (schon umstrittenen) Weg wie z.b. Trek mit dem Remedy. Zudem müssten bei einer 36er Gabel alle Komponenten anpassen, also schwerere Laufräder, dickere Reifen usw...  Dann wäre das Gewicht des Topmodells bei sagen wir 13,5 kg, das des 4ers bei 15,5? 
Wer kaufts dann bitte noch als Tourenrad, welcher bei Weitem der grösste Markt ist?


----------



## kantn-manuel (31. Januar 2011)

Bashguard würde ich g-junkies Dreist kaufen mit Kefü

http://www.g-junkies.de/

bringen dieses Jahr angeblich auch eine KEFÜ mit iscg3 Aufnahme, aber zur Not bohre ich mir die Löcher selbst.

mfg
mh


----------



## overslag (31. Januar 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Und CD hat auch schon immer den Hang zu recht zweifelhaften  Ausstattungen, insbesondere angesichts der Endkundenpreise.



sagt ein Litevlle 301 fahrer ,  die selber mit dem Rahmenpreis veräppelt werden .







Chefkocher schrieb:


> Das Problem das beim Austausch der Gabel besteht scheint jedoch das Sondermaß (1,5") und die "Sonder"-Einkürzung zu sein, was lt. Aussage unseres Händlers den Weiterverkaufswert der 32er Talas deutlich mindert. Er hat mir daher einen Mehrpreis daher für den Austausch auf eine 36 Talas für saftige Mehrkosten von 800 EUR angeboten, für mich nicht akzeptabel.
> 
> Eine 2011 Lyric U-Turn würde ich für Mehrkosten von 570 Euro angeboten bekommen, ebenfalls m.E. deutlich zu teuer. Ein entsprechender Laufradwechsel, der in diesem Fall ebenfalls erforderlich wäre, wurde mir für den DT Swiss E2000 LRS, ein Aufpreis von 300 Euro angeboten.



Cannondale hat kein Sondermaß von 1.5"- es ist ein standart Gabelschaft von 1.5" du kannst daher jede beliebige 1.5" Gabel einbauen.
Ich habe mir eine Lyrik Uturn 2010 gekauft bei CRC für 500 euro (2400gr).
Den e2200 Lrs habe ich hier im Bikemarkt gekauft, ebenfalls neu 250 euro.

Kommen das Jekyll 3 und 4 gleichzeitig oder kommt das 4er später?



kantn-manuel schrieb:


> ich brauche eine neue Dämpferpumpe, meine hört bei 300psi sprich 20bar  auf, und der dyad rt2 braucht bis zu 435psi.
> 
> !



Langsam weiß ich auch nicht mehr...Herr Cannondale meinte doch in seinem Bericht, das der Dämpfer mit wenig Druck gefahren werden kann und daher sehr schonend fürs Material sei????435psi sind nicht wenig.....
Komme immer mehr ins Grübeln, komme mir langsam vor wie ein Prototyptester... 

Ich würde für mein Gewicht (68 kg) in der Positivkammer 16 bar benötigen und bei der Negativ 14 bar laut ami forum, hörts sich extrem wartungsarm an 

Desweitern:
Es wurde doch gesagt das der Dämpfer perfekt gegen Schmutz etc. geschützt ist,
dazu soviel:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=665182&page=3


----------



## Deleted 57408 (31. Januar 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade Rückmeldung von Cannondale erhalten. Es gibt keine Klebefolie.....



.... und in der Bedienungsanleitung steht vermutlich trotzdem, dass der Rahmen mit einer werkseitig angebrachten Schutzfolie an den empfindlichen Stellen ausgeliefert wird - oder so ähnlich.


----------



## anditirol (31. Januar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> sagt ein Litevlle 301 fahrer ,  die selber mit dem Rahmenpreis veräppelt werden .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das hat der Herr Denk nie gesagt. Er sagt dass der Dämpfer ein sehr grosses Ölvolumen hat und dadurch länger belastet werden kann und dass die Abstrahlung der Wärme durch die grosse Oberfläche des Dämpfers und der direkten Verbindung des Kolbens mit der Aussenhülle besser ist als bei herkömmlichen Dämpfern. Zudem ist die Belastung am Tretlager durch den Zugdämpfung kleiner, da die auftretenden Kräfte (der Dämpfer zieht, das Rad drückt) entgegenwirken. Die Drücke sind sehr hoch, jedoch nicht so hoch. Für 73 kg warens etwa 300 PSI in der Positivdruckkammer, die von euch zitierten Drücke sind für Fahrer um die 113 kg.. Und selbst wenn 500 PSI nötig wären ist doch auch wurscht wenn man die Dämpferkonstruktion entsprechend robust auslegt...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (31. Januar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> sagt ein Litevlle 301 fahrer ,  die selber mit dem Rahmenpreis veräppelt werden .




was kostet der Jekyll Rahmen nochmal einzeln ?


----------



## kantn-manuel (31. Januar 2011)

70-80% vom LP des Komplettrades!

aber was hat das damit zu tun???

LV ist sauteuer, aber es wirkt, cannondale auch, also warum diese Fragen???

ein LV 308mk8 baust "sinnvoll" nicht unter 6.000. -Euro (und das ist billig) auf, also wovon sprechen wir wirklich hier??? (so dass der Rahmen Sinn macht)

Wir reden hier von einem zu mindest 50% emotionalen Thema, also wie willst das mit Kohle einfangen??

Bei den Produkten, wo man emotion oder "lifestile" mitkauft, wird auch Geld verlangt!  Punktum--- wir haben die Möglichkeit zu wählen: Will ich das ausgeben oder nicht!

Ende der Durchsage


----------



## overslag (31. Januar 2011)

der alu soviel wie ein Liteville, aber ich nörgle nicht rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (31. Januar 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> ein LV 308mk8 baust "sinnvoll" nicht unter 6.000. -Euro (und das ist billig) auf



*lol* da spricht ja der Experte....

das im gleichen Einsatzgebiet liegende Jekyll wird bei vergleichbarer Ausstattung aber auch nicht wirklich günstig
aber egal, hier geht es ja schließlich nicht um (m)ein LV oder ein Sch.... Vergleich


----------



## overslag (31. Januar 2011)

eben...


anditirol schrieb:


> Das hat der Herr Denk nie gesagt. Er sagt dass  der Dämpfer ein sehr grosses Ölvolumen hat und dadurch länger belastet  werden kann und dass die Abstrahlung der Wärme durch die grosse  Oberfläche des Dämpfers und der direkten Verbindung des Kolbens mit der  Aussenhülle besser ist als bei herkömmlichen Dämpfern. Zudem ist die  Belastung am Tretlager durch den Zugdämpfung kleiner, da die  auftretenden Kräfte (der Dämpfer zieht, das Rad drückt) entgegenwirken.  Die Drücke sind sehr hoch, jedoch nicht so hoch. Für 73 kg warens etwa  300 PSI in der Positivdruckkammer, die von euch zitierten Drücke sind  für Fahrer um die 113 kg.. Und selbst wenn 500 PSI nötig wären ist doch  auch wurscht wenn man die Dämpferkonstruktion entsprechend robust  auslegt...



Könnest du mal bitte ein Bild von den Druckangaben online Stellen?

Danke dir!


----------



## d-lo (31. Januar 2011)

@anditirol: wieso muss man denn bei einer 36er talas die restliche ausstattung anpassen? das erschließt sich mir noch nicht so ganz...
(dass die "miese" ausstattung den preis definitv nicht rechtfertigt sei mal aussen vor gelassen...)


----------



## anditirol (31. Januar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> eben...
> 
> 
> Könnest du mal bitte ein Bild von den Druckangaben online Stellen?
> ...



http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_te...d/content/shoxtopics/dyadrt2.html#Setting_Sag

Bitte!


----------



## kantn-manuel (31. Januar 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> *lol* da spricht ja der Experte....
> 
> das im gleichen Einsatzgebiet liegende Jekyll wird bei vergleichbarer Ausstattung aber auch nicht wirklich günstig
> aber egal, hier geht es ja schließlich nicht um (m)ein LV oder ein Sch.... Vergleich



ich meinte um dem LV Rahmen gerecht zu werden sollten auch entsprechende Anbauteile, die Geld kosten drauf, aber egal, zieh du dein ding durch


----------



## anditirol (31. Januar 2011)

d-lo schrieb:


> @anditirol: wieso muss man denn bei einer 36er talas die restliche ausstattung anpassen? das erschließt sich mir noch nicht so ganz...
> (dass die "miese" ausstattung den preis definitv nicht rechtfertigt sei mal aussen vor gelassen...)



Weil ich bei einer so massiven 36 Gabel auch sehr stabile Laufräder brauche, sonst macht das runter hämmern zwar die Gabel mit aber der LFS ist dahin. Zudem will ich ja breitere Reifen montieren. Auf dem Cobalt Satz ist 2,4 (ich hab jetzt Fat Albert drauf) eh schon eher grenzwertig. Dann eben dickere Reifen... Den normalen Traileinsatz (fahr damit alles bis S4) kann ich locker mit ner 32er Gabel fahren, dann reichen mir aber auch die jetztigen Anbauteilte (bis auf den Sattel, der ist zum k...)


----------



## kantn-manuel (31. Januar 2011)

hier die druckangaben..


----------



## overslag (31. Januar 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_te...d/content/shoxtopics/dyadrt2.html#Setting_Sag
> 
> Bitte!



Danke 

@ anditirol:
fährst du tubeless?
kleine info wegen der Lackschutzfolie..ist die gleiche wie im anderen Link nur wesentlich billiger:

http://cgi.ebay.de/3M-Lackschutz-Folie-PU-8591-E-20cm-x-50cm-transparent-/200495799594?pt=Autozubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item2eae7b1d2a

oder 

http://cgi.ebay.de/3M-Lackschutz-Fo...0419425498?pt=Autozubehör&hash=item2c55e1d8da

habe mir die 10cm X 100cm bestellt


----------



## anditirol (31. Januar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> @ anditirol:
> fährst du tubeless?



Beim Jekyll sind noch Schläuche drin, da die Ventile nicht mitgeliefert wurden. Jetzt hat Crank Brothers diese mit dem Distanzring für die Kassette nachgeliefert. Werde aber bis Mitte März noch öfters Slicks montieren, da ich das Jekyll bei schlechtem Wetter auf der Antares Rolle fahren will. Also noch ein wenig warten bis ich mir das antue 
Wenn du das allgemeiner meinst: Fahre UST seit 5 Jahren, bin vor 2 Jahren auf Notubes umgestiegen, taugt mir recht gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anditirol (31. Januar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/3M-Lackschutz-Fo...0419425498?pt=Autozubehör&hash=item2c55e1d8da
> 
> habe mir die 10cm X 100cm bestellt



Auch Danke!


----------



## overslag (31. Januar 2011)

wie macht sich der Big Betty, hauptsächliches Einsatzgebiet?

Und was kannst du zu der Rock shox Reverb sagen?


----------



## gmk (31. Januar 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> weil die als OEM Ware günstig zu haben ist und der Markt wie auch die Magazine ganz geil werden sobald FOX auf irgendeinem so einem Teil steht
> Das FOX uns Endverbraucher im Aftermarket dann beim Preis abzockt und mit der Kashima Beschichtung auch noch für doof verkaufen will, steht auf dem nächsten Blatt.
> 
> Vergesst dass die Bike Hersteller nur die besten und sinnvollsten Teile verbauen. Bei den Stückzahlen (weltweit denken bitte!) geht es um Geld und da wird nur verbaut was der Einkauf an funktionierenden Teilen so günstig wie möglich bekommen kann. (Fast) Egal ob sinnvoll oder nicht.
> Und CD hat auch schon immer den Hang zu recht zweifelhaften Ausstattungen, insbesondere angesichts der Endkundenpreise.



das ist bei spezialized, trek usw. nicht anders

@overslag:
prototyptester, ja
war ich 2008 auch und cannondale hat mich nicht enttäuscht


----------



## Funsports_Z (1. Februar 2011)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> Insgesamt stellen sich die Optionen deutlich zu preisintensiv dar. Wie beurteilt Ihr im übrigen, das doch spürbare Mehrgewicht im Falle eines Austausches ? Da auch weiterhin eine gewisse Tourentauglichkeit gewährleistet sein soll, bin ich mir bezüglich des Mehrgewichts noch immer ein wenig unsicher.



Also denk ma im Falle der 36er talas sind Mehrpreis und Mehrgewicht (zumindest im Park) ganz gut angelegt. Sie gefiel mir im Moto besser als die spätere U-turn. Geschmackssache

Ich weiß nich was die DT wiegen XMax ST = 1600gr und SX = 1800gr und man bekommt sie als Auslauf 2010er für um die 500 Euronen.

Aber auch da, selbst wenn schwerer, würd letztendlich bei mir Haltbarkeit vor Gewicht gehen und die beiden Sätze halten gut was aus (meine bisher nur gute Erfahrung).


----------



## Funsports_Z (1. Februar 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> Zudem müssten bei einer 36er Gabel alle Komponenten anpassen, also schwerere Laufräder, dickere Reifen usw...



Nö Intense sieht für das Tracer (und das ist für mich der direkte Mitbewerber) 140er, 150er und 160er Gabeln mit Laufradsätzen von Crank, Mavic, usw.vor.  Geht alles, und man kann auch die Cranks mit ner talas fahrn.

PS: dickerer Reifen sprich mind 2.4 machen bei einem solchen Bike mit dem "theoretishen" potential immer Sinn!


----------



## anditirol (1. Februar 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Nö Intense sieht für das Tracer (und das ist für mich der direkte Mitbewerber) 140er, 150er und 160er Gabeln mit Laufradsätzen von Crank, Mavic, usw.vor.  Geht alles, und man kann auch die Cranks mit ner talas fahrn.
> 
> PS: dickerer Reifen sprich mind 2.4 machen bei einem solchen Bike mit dem "theoretishen" potential immer Sinn!



Na klar kann man die Crankbrothers Cobalt mit ner Talas fahren, ist ja so am Ultimate drauf, nur eben eine 32er. Aber ne 36er Talas mit den Cobalt fahren ist nicht sehr sinnvoll, es ist immer das schwächste Glied in der Kette das zählt, und da ist selbst bei der 32er Talas die Felge das schwächere Glied.. 

Zudem ist es schon sinnvoll dass der Hinterbau gut mit dem Vorderbau harmoniert. Wenn Cannondale von Haus aus am Hinterbau 160 mm geplant hätte dann wäre die 36 die logische Konsequenz. Dann wärs aber kein Touren bzw. Trailrad mehr.... Und ich mag zum Touren und Trailfahren (wie gesagt bis S4, darüber könnt ihr dann mit eueren 36er fahren ) und auch zum Tragen (kommt ja in den Bergen öfter vor) ein leichtes, agiles Rad. Find ich gut dass der Denk gleich denkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anditirol (1. Februar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> wie macht sich der Big Betty, hauptsächliches Einsatzgebiet?
> 
> Und was kannst du zu der Rock shox Reverb sagen?



Meinst du mich damit? Ich habe wie gesagt die Fat Albert in 2.4 drauf, deswegen keine Ahnung  Wenn ich das Bike mal misbrauchen will habe ich Muddy Marry's, die sind schon lässig und man kann schon schwierigere Sachen damit fahren. Sehr oft wechsele ich aber nicht mehr, da Tubeless.... Das ist ja schon immer eine kleine Sauerei...

Und zur Reverb: Der erste Eindruck war nicht ganz so gut, da sie nicht richtig entlüftet war... Heute sollte das Entlüftungsset kommen, mal schauen...


----------



## d-lo (1. Februar 2011)

Verdammt, irgendwie habt Ihr mir jetzt meinen Plan mit dem 4er Jekyll und der 36er Talas vermiest 
Na dann wirds vielleicht doch bloß die 32er, weil: die float muss auf jeden Fall raus.
btw, hat jemand von euch erfahrungen mit den felgen vom 4er (Mach 1 2.30 honeycomb)? Wenn man die restliche Ausstattung betrachtet könnte man das Gefühl kriegen, dass sie ein rechtes Glump sind...


----------



## overslag (1. Februar 2011)

@D-lo
Kauf am besten was du für richtig findest.
Der eine bevorzugt Fox der andere Rock shox.
Ich habe nur zu Lyrik uturn gegriffen wegen der Stahlfeder.
Bin die talas sowie die uturn schon gefahren, für mich persönlich hat die Lyrik das Rennen gemacht.
Zu den laufrädern kann man nicht viel sagen , außer das sie im harten Gelände schnell versagen. Hatte die Felge vom 3er schon, einmal leogang und sie waren Geschichte .
Wenn du wieso einige Teile umbauen willst nimm das 4er würde ich auch, jedoch bestellt das mein Händler nicht...


----------



## anditirol (1. Februar 2011)

d-lo schrieb:


> Verdammt, irgendwie habt Ihr mir jetzt meinen Plan mit dem 4er Jekyll und der 36er Talas vermiest
> Na dann wirds vielleicht doch bloß die 32er, weil: die float muss auf jeden Fall raus.
> btw, hat jemand von euch erfahrungen mit den felgen vom 4er (Mach 1 2.30 honeycomb)? Wenn man die restliche Ausstattung betrachtet könnte man das Gefühl kriegen, dass sie ein rechtes Glump sind...



Als Tuningmassnahme finde ich es nicht schlecht wenn man mehr Gewicht aufs Abfahren legt wie aufs rauf treten... Ich sage nur dass es für Cannondale keinen Sinn machen würde das Rad mit ner 36er auszuliefern.
Und falls bei 32 bleibst: Die Float ist ne sehr gute Gabel, wieso willst diese austauschen? Vom Ansprechverhalten besser wie die Talas, nur keine Absenkmöglichkeit. Diese wird man eher selten beim Jekyll brauchen, da der Schwerpunkt im Elevate Modus durch den sehr wenig wachsenden Sag nur leicht nach hinten fällt. Und wenns mal den seltenen Fall geben sollte dann würd ich mir ein Schnellspanner mitnehmen und einfach die Gabel damit zusammenziehen.. Geht nicht so schnell wie bei einer Talas, aber viel schneller als mit UTurn.


----------



## d-lo (1. Februar 2011)

@overslag: wollte mir eh das 4er kaufen und dann nach und nach tunen. zum einen aus geldgründen, zum anderen weil´s spaß macht. 

@anditirol: ich bin überzeugt, dass die float eine super gabel ist. aber wenn ich sie drin lasse und nach 3 Monaten feststelle, dass ich doch gerne eine Absenkung hätte, dann habe ich ein Problem. Vor dem Kauf  tauscht mir mein händler die Gabel für einen fairen Preis gegen die 36er (oder für einen noch faireren preis gegen die 32) talas .   Und ich muss sagen, bei längeren touren oder einer transalp hätte ich keinen bock auf spanngurt...
Werd das jekyll aber auf jeden Fall mal mit der float probefahren, nach ein paar tausend hm wird sich dann schon zeigen, ob ich ne Absenkung vermisse...


----------



## anditirol (1. Februar 2011)

d-lo schrieb:


> @overslag: wollte mir eh das 4er kaufen und dann nach und nach tunen. zum einen aus geldgründen, zum anderen weil´s spaß macht.
> 
> @anditirol: ich bin überzeugt, dass die float eine super gabel ist. aber wenn ich sie drin lasse und nach 3 Monaten feststelle, dass ich doch gerne eine Absenkung hätte, dann habe ich ein Problem. Vor dem Kauf  tauscht mir mein händler die Gabel für einen fairen Preis gegen die 36er (oder für einen noch faireren preis gegen die 32) talas .   Und ich muss sagen, bei längeren touren oder einer transalp hätte ich keinen bock auf spanngurt...
> Werd das jekyll aber auf jeden Fall mal mit der float probefahren, nach ein paar tausend hm wird sich dann schon zeigen, ob ich ne Absenkung vermisse...


Ich würds auch probieren ob nicht auch mit der Float zurecht kommst. Woher dein Händler günstig zu einer 1,5' 32 Talas kommen will? Ne normale oder eine tapered mit Adapter würde ich mir nicht andrehen lassen, dann doch lieber die Float (die ich mir sowieso oben lassen würde )


----------



## d-lo (1. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht baut er sie mir ja aus nem 3er aus...

Ne, ich denke, das wäre dann schon eine Seriengabel mit Adapter. Wobei ich Deinem post entnehme, dass das irgendwie nicht so gut wäre...

Naja, die Probefahrt wird´s zeigen, dauert leider noch paar Wochen


----------



## Sagatasan (1. Februar 2011)

bevor ich mir aufs jekyll eine 36er baue hol ich mir doch gleich das claymore!??
wer mehr wert aufs obehazn als aufs raufschwitzen legt wäre damit sowieso besser bedient.

@ anditirol: muss ich mir jetzt um die felgen vom jekyll3 sorgen machen??? 

mein kleiner händler hat extra für mich allein schon im oktober das 3er bestellt


----------



## anditirol (1. Februar 2011)

d-lo schrieb:


> Vielleicht baut er sie mir ja aus nem 3er aus...
> 
> Ne, ich denke, das wäre dann schon eine Seriengabel mit Adapter. Wobei ich Deinem post entnehme, dass das irgendwie nicht so gut wäre...
> 
> Naja, die Probefahrt wird´s zeigen, dauert leider noch paar Wochen



Wenn du eine normale Gabel mit Adapter verwendest hast du den Vorteil des 1,5 Zoll Steuerrrohres verloren, also Steifigkeit. In wieweit sich das konkret auswirkt weiss ich nicht, hatte bis jetzt nur normal und tapered. Wenn es dir aber wies scheint schon auf Steifigkeit ankommt (wieso sonst ne 36er) dann würde ich darauf achten.

@Sagatasan: Ich kenne die Felge leider nicht und bin auch kein Experte dafür. Generell sind aber alle Felgen vom Ultimate bis zum 4er XC Felgen, diese passen einfach meiner Meinung nicht zu einer 36 Gabel


----------



## d-lo (1. Februar 2011)

ahaaa, so hab ich das noch gar nicht gesehen. dann werd ich nochmal in mich gehen müssen.

vielen dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-lo (1. Februar 2011)

@ sagatasan: die 36er mit 160 mm wäre der plan gewesen, nicht die mit 180 mm (wie die des claymore)


----------



## Funsports_Z (1. Februar 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> Aber ne 36er Talas mit den Cobalt fahren ist nicht sehr sinnvoll, es ist immer das schwächste Glied in der Kette das zählt, und da ist selbst bei der 32er Talas die Felge das schwächere Glied..



Die Jungs von der pedalliero haben das Intense Tracer mit Talas und Cranks getestet; "hatten auch erst n bischen Angst die schönen Räder kaputtzumachen" sind dann aber auch parken gegangen. Das Fazit sinngemäß: Räder ganz; echtes Downhill - bike mit AM- Gewicht. 

Und so was schwebt mir beim Jekyll (umbau) auch vor.


----------



## Chefkocher (1. Februar 2011)

d-lo schrieb:


> @overslag: wollte mir eh das 4er kaufen und dann nach und nach tunen. zum einen aus geldgründen, zum anderen weil´s spaß macht.
> 
> @anditirol: ich bin überzeugt, dass die float eine super gabel ist. aber wenn ich sie drin lasse und nach 3 Monaten feststelle, dass ich doch gerne eine Absenkung hätte, dann habe ich ein Problem. Vor dem Kauf  tauscht mir mein händler die Gabel für einen fairen Preis gegen die 36er (oder für einen noch faireren preis gegen die 32) talas .   Und ich muss sagen, bei längeren touren oder einer transalp hätte ich keinen bock auf spanngurt...
> Werd das jekyll aber auf jeden Fall mal mit der float probefahren, nach ein paar tausend hm wird sich dann schon zeigen, ob ich ne Absenkung vermisse...




...heißt das, dass Dein Händler Dir schon eine attraktives Angebot für den Austausch der 32er gegen eine 36er Talas gemacht hat ? Darf ich mal nach dem Preis fragen ? Meiner hat mir nen saftigen Aufpreis von 800 Euronen angeboten und da sind noch nicht mal die erforderliche LRS drin enthalten.

...bei diesem Angebotspreis würde ich nämlich erstmal bei der 32er bleiben und möglicherweise später ohne Inzahlungnahme der 32er umrüsten.

Greets


----------



## anditirol (2. Februar 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Die Jungs von der pedalliero haben das Intense Tracer mit Talas und Cranks getestet; "hatten auch erst n bischen Angst die schönen Räder kaputtzumachen" sind dann aber auch parken gegangen. Das Fazit sinngemäß: Räder ganz; echtes Downhill - bike mit AM- Gewicht.
> 
> Und so was schwebt mir beim Jekyll (umbau) auch vor.



Wär schön wenns so wäre, ich habe andere Erfahrungen mit XC Felgen gemacht. Es gibt auch AM Felgen von Crankbrothers, heissen Iodine, vielleicht meinst diese.... Die Cobalt fuer den Einsatz (36er Gabel und entsprechend harter Einsatz) kaufen finde ich etwas komisch, kosten ja ein Vermögen und Ideal sind sie allein schon wegen der Breite für die Reifenaufnahme nicht, von der Stabilität natürlich auch nicht. Mit der 32er Gabel und mit meinem Gewicht finde ich sie ok, deshalb lasse ich sie auf dem Ultimate drauf, kaufen würd ich andere...


----------



## gmk (2. Februar 2011)

_herrliche_ diskussion hier


----------



## Funsports_Z (2. Februar 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> Wär schön wenns so wäre, ich habe andere Erfahrungen mit XC Felgen gemacht. Es gibt auch AM Felgen von Crankbrothers, heissen Iodine, vielleicht meinst diese.... Die Cobalt fuer den Einsatz (36er Gabel und entsprechend harter Einsatz) kaufen finde ich etwas komisch, kosten ja ein Vermögen und Ideal sind sie allein schon wegen der Breite für die Reifenaufnahme nicht, von der Stabilität natürlich auch nicht. Mit der 32er Gabel und mit meinem Gewicht finde ich sie ok, deshalb lasse ich sie auf dem Ultimate drauf, kaufen würd ich andere...



wären mir ja auch zu schade sie kaputtzumachen; deshalb, wenn, kämen bei mir ja auch die schon beim Moto bewährten Mavic rauf; dafür hab ich schon nen deal.


----------



## Chefkocher (2. Februar 2011)

...hmm, die Entscheidung will einfach noch reifen . Sollte ich mich wirklich durchringen und die hohen Mehrkosten für dier 36er Talas aufbringen ?

Habe ich grundsätzlich ein Problem bei der Fahrwerksabstimmung bzw. Geometrie, wenn ich den 150mm Hinterbau mit der 36er Talas (160 mm) kombiniere ?

Für weitere Entscheidungshilfen bin ich sehr dankbar.


PS: Könnte jemand der nen Jekyll 4 bestellt hat nicht noch ne 32er Talas zum Austausch der Float gebrauchen ?


----------



## d-lo (2. Februar 2011)

Also, wegen Geometrie und Fahrwerk würde ich mir gar keine Sorgen machen.
Ich weiß ja nicht, was genau der van Dine in dem Video in das Jekyll eingebaut drin hat, aber ich fress meinen dicken Albert wenn das eine 32er ist...
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnjrPF-ok7s"]YouTube        - CVD - decline magazine[/nomedia]


----------



## Igetyou (2. Februar 2011)

Die Gabel
Das sind auf keinen Fall 150mm. Bei Youtube schreibt einer was von 180mm. Dann wird eine Gabel mit 160mm kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (2. Februar 2011)

Sieht verdammt nach 180er fox aus und dt Swiss Enduro e2200


----------



## anditirol (3. Februar 2011)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob du weisst für was du eine 36er Gabel überhaupt brauchst. Wenn du bis eine 32er gefahren bist und diese durch deine harte Fahrweise bzw. durch den harten Einsatz im Bikepark unterdimensioniert war, dann ist die 36er richtig für dich. (aber nur mit anderen Anbauteilen und dickeren Reifen, sonst ist das doch Blödsinn. Felge würde ich z.b. dann ZTR Flow mit Sapim CX-Ray Speichen mit einer vernünftigen Nabe nehmen, die sind verhältnismässig günstig, halten was aus und sind extrem leicht)

Oder falls du für extrem steile Trails einen flacheren Lenkwinkel willst ist ne 36er auch nicht verkehrt. 
Wenn du aber ein Trailrad suchst dass wendig und agil ist und prinzipiell die 32er steif genug ist, dann ist die 36er die viel schlechtere Wahl. Zum einen wird das Rad kopflastig da die Balance auch ne 32er abgestimmt ist, mach dir mal am jetzigen Rad (vorausgesetzt du hast den 32er Gabel dran) gut 400 Gramm vorne dran und fahr eine Runde.... Zum zweiten hat der Hinterbau nur 150 mm, ideal sind dann logischerweise vorne auch 150 mm (wobei man natürlich die 160 vorne auf die 150 hinten abstimmen kann).
Zum dritten ist viel Federweg nicht wirklich immer gut zum Trailfahren (rauf ja sowieso nicht). Mit dem Negativfederweg muss man arbeiten, die 36er hat mehr davon. Wenn du z.b. das Rad versetzen willst dann musst du mehr Energie aufbringen um das Voderrad in die Luft zu bekommen, vom Gewicht mal abgesehen. Nur ein Beispiel....

Also falls du genau weisst dass du eine 36er brauchst dann macht das das Jekyll sicher mit. Wenn du nicht wirklich sehr gute Gründe hast für die 36er, dann bleib bei der 32er, für die ist das Rad ausgelegt. Es wurde sehr viel Energie und Abstimmungsarbeit reingesteckt dass das Rad genau mit dieser Gabel gut fährt... 

Und falls du jetzt gar nicht mehr weisst was du machen sollst: Behalte auch die 32er. Der Händler zahlt dir eh nicht viel dafür wies scheint, die bekommst zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt auch nicht viel schlechter weg. Dann kannst selber ein wenig testen...


----------



## ToniTaste (3. Februar 2011)

@anditirol:  100% auf den Punkt gebracht


----------



## anditirol (3. Februar 2011)

@kantn-manuel und / oder @ overslag: 
Habt ihr schon mal die Folie verklebt? Besser nass oder trocken? So was ich gelesen habe wärs besser nass, oder? Die Folie hab ich gerade bekommen...

Danke!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. Februar 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> @kantn-manuel und / oder @ overslag:
> Habt ihr schon mal die Folie verklebt? Besser nass oder trocken? So was ich gelesen habe wärs besser nass, oder? Die Folie hab ich gerade bekommen...
> 
> Danke!



Was ist denn jetzt mit den CD-Angaben in der Bedienungsanleitung zu der werkseitig angebrachten Schutzfolie an den empfindlichen Stellen des Rahmens?


----------



## anditirol (3. Februar 2011)

petejupp schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt mit den CD-Angaben in der Bedienungsanleitung zu der werkseitig angebrachten Schutzfolie an den empfindlichen Stellen des Rahmens?


Hab ich nichts gelesen.. Wär ja auch noch lustiger wenn sie dann keine mitliefern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (3. Februar 2011)

Auf Rädern hab ich solche Folien noch nicht verwendet, aber am Auto. -->also ich bin mir sicher, dass Nassverklebung die bessere Wahl ist, eigentlich die einzige!!
Aufgrund des Wassers klebt es nicht 100%ig an. Mit einem Tuch würde ich dann von der mitte aus an den Rand streichen, somit drückst du die eventuellen Lufteinschlüsse raus und das Wasser. --> sollte somit perfekt sein



anditirol schrieb:


> @kantn-manuel und / oder @ overslag:
> Habt ihr schon mal die Folie verklebt? Besser nass oder trocken? So was ich gelesen habe wärs besser nass, oder? Die Folie hab ich gerade bekommen...
> 
> Danke!



also ich habe die 
*BBB TubeSkin Unterrohrschutz BBP-60, transparent 500 x 50 mm*

an meinem Myroon aufgeklebt und werde wahrscheinlich dieses Teil 2x nebeneinander aufs Jekyll kleben. 360 mümeter Dicke Folie...hmmm.(3M)glaube ich ist mir zu dünn.

Die BBB hat schätz ich mal 2-3mm Dicke. Ist durchsichtig aber vielleicht ein bißchen milchig(trüb). War ansonsten ganz einfach zu verkleben.
Hier ein Photo. Ich glaube das Ding gibt es nicht breiter als 5cm, aber wie gesagt, dann kleb ich 2 nebeneinander.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. Februar 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> Hab ich nichts gelesen.. Wär ja auch noch lustiger wenn sie dann keine mitliefern...



Genau. Echt lustig! So war das jedoch bei meinem Cannondale Rize Carbon: weder beim ersten Rahmen, noch beim Austauschrahmen war Folie an den Stellen angebracht, auf deren werkseitige Anbringung aber laut Manual hingewiesen worden ist. Dann hat CD offensichtlich aus den Fehlern der Vergangenheit gelernt: da die Folie scheinbar sowieso nie angebracht worden ist haben sie den Hinweis im Manual jetzt auch einfach weggelassen....


----------



## Sushi1976 (3. Februar 2011)

Hier mal ein nettes jekyll

http://www.urgecaboverde.com/Rider-s-Bike-le-Jekyll-de-Jerome-Clementz-a75.html


----------



## anditirol (3. Februar 2011)

@kantn-manuel Danke!

Wollte eigentlich heute mein Rad vom Händler mitnehmen, passt immer noch nicht. Die Sattelstütze gibt trotz mehrfachem entlüften ca. 1cm beim rauf sitzen nach. Jetzt wird sie morgen zu Rock Shox geschickt, mal schauen ob wir (mein Händler und ich) zu blöd waren eine Anleitung zu lesen oder ob die Stütze tatsächlich kaputt ist. 

Nach dem ganzen Scheiss mit der Stütze habe ich dann als Ausgleich eine Runde (300 hm) mit meinem Jekyll gedreht. Bis auf die Bremsen und der Stütze bin ich echt begeistert, rauf im Verhältnis sehr gut, runter kann mans auch ordentlich krachen lassen. Die Gabel war noch zu weich eingestellt, der Dämpfer hinten könnte man glaube ich noch weicher stellen wenn man wollte, trotz Bemühungen  nicht zum durchschlagen gebracht (die Gabel schon). Aber ohne Sag Meter etwas schwierig einzuschätzen wie weit man noch gehen könnte? Man wird um einen selbst gebastelten Sag Meter wohl nicht rum kommen... 
Die Bremsen brauchen anscheinend relativ lange bis sie eingebremst sind, selbst nach 300 hm war nix mit brachial oder gut dosierbar. Bin jetzt 2 Jahre die The One gefahren...

@Sushi1976
das wird das Megavalanche Rad werden schätz ich mal, sehr nette Tuningvorlage für alle 36er Liebhaber


----------



## kantn-manuel (3. Februar 2011)

ich hoff, dass mein grün ned so ausschaut ;-)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3C4klZxEymk"]YouTube        - 2011 Jekyll Carbon 1 Got one!!!.wmv[/nomedia]


----------



## Funsports_Z (4. Februar 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> W Es gibt auch AM Felgen von Crankbrothers, heissen Iodine, vielleicht meinst diese....



Hattest recht, waren Iodine


----------



## kantn-manuel (5. Februar 2011)

neues video

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/memb...e-over-Highland-mountain,5163/Aaron-Chase,405


----------



## dasphonk (5. Februar 2011)

In der aktuelle Bike werden All-Mountain-Fullys getestet, darunter auch das Jekyll 1. 

In der Mountain-BIKE gibt es einen Vergleichstest zwischen dem Jekyll Ultimate und dem Genius Premium.

Um es vorweg zu nehmen: ....die beiden Bike-Bravos schreiben sehr positiv über das Jekyll. 

Ist auf jeden Fall eine nette Lektüre um die Wartezeit zu überbrücken.


----------



## dasphonk (5. Februar 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> ich hoff, dass mein grün ned so ausschaut ;-)
> 
> YouTube        - 2011 Jekyll Carbon 1 Got one!!!.wmv



Irgendwie muss es für Digitalkameras relativ schwierig sein das grün von den Jekylls anständig darzustellen. Mir ist das auch schon auf vielen Bildern und Videos aufgefallen, dass das grün teilweise echt "bescheiden" rüberkommt. In Natira wird es sicher klasse sein


----------



## kantn-manuel (5. Februar 2011)

die kommen doch erst am 8.01.2011 raus (die Heftln)

oder sind die schon da???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasphonk (5. Februar 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> die kommen doch erst am 8.01.2011 raus (die Heftln)
> 
> oder sind die schon da???



Die Abo-Kunden wurden schon beliefert


----------



## kantn-manuel (5. Februar 2011)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Die Abo-Kunden wurden schon beliefert


----------



## Sushi1976 (5. Februar 2011)

dasphonk schrieb:


> In der aktuelle Bike werden All-Mountain-Fullys getestet, darunter auch das Jekyll 1.
> 
> In der Mountain-BIKE gibt es einen Vergleichstest zwischen dem Jekyll Ultimate und dem Genius Premium.
> 
> ...



Ja hab die Bike auch gerade gelesen und das jekyll hat die Referenz das Trek Remedy geschlagen;-) für mich als Remedy-Fahrer ganz nett zu
Lesen. Das Jekyll setzt neue Benchmark in Sachen Steifigkeit und Dämpfersystem.....

Sieht ja auch verdammt geil aus das Jekyll


----------



## Deleted 68079 (5. Februar 2011)

dasphonk schrieb:


> In der aktuelle Bike werden All-Mountain-Fullys getestet, darunter auch das Jekyll 1.
> 
> In der Mountain-BIKE gibt es einen Vergleichstest zwischen dem Jekyll Ultimate und dem Genius Premium.
> 
> ...



Letztes Jahr testete die MB in einem AM-Sondertest das *2010er Scott Genius 10*, ein Liteville und ein Specialized - alle bekamen das Prädikat "überragend". Dieses Jahr testet die MB das neue CD Jekyll gegen das *2011er Scott Genius Premium*. Obwohl das Genius Premium nochmals besser ausgestattet ist als das im letzten Jahr getestete Genius 10, erhält es in diesem Jahr "nur" noch ein sehr gut, das Jekyll ein "überragend". Eigentlich sollte das Genius Premium nach dem Punktesystem der MB doch nicht schlechter abschneiden dürfen als im letzten Jahr das "schlechtere" Genius 10, oder? Oder aber das neue Jekyll hat die Messlatte so hoch gelegt, dass konsequenter Weise nun auch das Liteville und das Specialized nur noch ein sehr gut erhalten dürften. Das versteh einer.


----------



## kantn-manuel (5. Februar 2011)

...vollkommen egal,was wie gut ist.

wenn die streicheleinheiten von cd gegenüber der mtm redaktion so gut waren,dann gewinnen sie logischerweise.
diese räder sind in dem preissegment,die creme de la creme, und meiner meinung nach liegen die nuancen im auge des betrachters. mich hat das 2in1 bike fasziniert und die konstruktion. das trek remedy war mein entscheidungsträger (probefahrt), diese klasse zu kaufen. und ich habe mich in die geometrie des jekylls (bauform) verliebt, deswegen wär es mir egal,was die magazine schreiben. es wird mein "radltraum",genauso, wie andere ihr 301,remedy,genius,etc.

also lasst uns den bergen neue scheitel ziehen mit unseren bikes

lg
manuel


----------



## anditirol (6. Februar 2011)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Irgendwie muss es für Digitalkameras relativ schwierig sein das grün von den Jekylls anständig darzustellen. Mir ist das auch schon auf vielen Bildern und Videos aufgefallen, dass das grün teilweise echt "bescheiden" rüberkommt. In Natira wird es sicher klasse sein



Hier zwei Fotos vom Jekyll Prototypen in der Lenzerheide... 












So schauts auch in der Realität aus, als schon fesch


----------



## dasphonk (6. Februar 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> ....Cannondale scheint ja pleite gegangen zu sein bzw. streben einen Ausgleich an. Hoffentlich klappts, sonst ist die lebenslange Garantie auf den Rahmen nicht wirklich was Wert  Positiv denken..



Woher hast Du das?


----------



## anditirol (6. Februar 2011)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Woher hast Du das?



UI, das war von 2003, also Meldung zurück !


----------



## kantn-manuel (6. Februar 2011)

ihr wisst aber schon,dass cd zum dorel-konzern(maxi cosy, gt, mongoose,...) gehört.
ich mach mir um cd keine sorgen. cd hat den europaimport mit den anderen marken zusammengelegt.

ich hab nix von pleite gehört, sonst würdens ja auch nix mehr ausliefern.

aber ich gehe dem nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (7. Februar 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> ihr wisst aber schon,dass cd zum dorel-konzern(maxi cosy, gt, mongoose,...) gehört.
> ich mach mir um cd keine sorgen. cd hat den europaimport mit den anderen marken zusammengelegt.
> 
> ich hab nix von pleite gehört, sonst würdens ja auch nix mehr ausliefern.
> ...



*unbedingt *...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. Februar 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> wenn die streicheleinheiten von cd gegenüber der mtm redaktion so gut waren,dann gewinnen sie logischerweise.







kantn-manuel schrieb:


> diese räder sind in dem preissegment,die creme de la creme, und meiner meinung nach liegen die nuancen im auge des betrachters.



sehe ich genauso !
und das die Magazine jedes Jahr eine neue Sau als Testsieger durch Dorf treiben müssen, liegt an der Notwendigkeit dass sie ihre Hefte (inkl. der Anzeigen) verkaufen müssen. Es würde ja keiner mehr die Hefte kaufen wenn das Trek als All-Time-Winner festgeschrieben wäre.
Letztendlich fließen in diese Tests immer viele subjektive Eindrücke der jeweiligen Tester ein, da können die noch so umfangreiche Testkriterien festlegen. Das lässt sich nun mal nicht 1:1 auf alle übertragen, schon gar nicht bei den unterschiedlichen Einsatzgebieten (Alpen, Mittelgebirge, Wald, Sandböden,....) und auch die theoretischen Werte aus dem Testlabor muss man immer im Verhältnis sehen



kantn-manuel schrieb:


> deswegen  wär es mir egal,was die magazine schreiben. es wird mein  "radltraum",genauso, wie andere ihr 301,remedy,genius,etc.



so soll es sein !
wäre ja langweilig wenn alle mit dem gleichen Bike rumfahren würden


----------



## kantn-manuel (7. Februar 2011)

*auszug aus der Dorel-Seite ( dorel.com)

habe mir die Zahlen des Dorel konzern angesehen, da stimmt mich nichts traurig ;-). Haben umsatzzuwachs auch in der "bike-abteilung" . keine sorge, ausserdem haben die gerade alles zusammengelegt (vertrieb) und die Produktion nach China, d.h. Gewinnmaximierung!!! und die Preise sind nicht gesunken, alsoooo?????

recreational/Leisure* back to top




             In 2004, Dorel became one of the largest marketers of recreational products in North America with its acquisition of Pacific Cycle,  a leader in the design, marketing and distribution of high quality  branded bicycles and other recreational products.  In February 2008,  Dorel purchased the Cannondale Bicycle Company and SUGOI Performance Apparel, furthering its goal to become a preeminent global bicycle company.
             The Recreational/Leisure segment comprises three distinct  operating divisions: The Cycling Sports Group (CSG) division which deals  specifically with the Independent Bicycle Dealers (IBD) channel; the  Pacific Cycle division which deals with the mass merchant and sporting  goods channel; and the Apparel Footwear Group (AFG) which incorporates  the SUGOI, Cannondale, GT, Schwinn, IronHorse and Mongoose apparel  lines.
               Dorel markets its Recreational/Leisure products under the Cannondale, Schwinn, GT, Mongoose, IronHorse, SUGOI, Pacific, Dyno, RoadMaster, PowerLite and InSTEP brand names. Please click on the logos below for more information on the products available under each brand.


....und die bikes verkaufen sich auch wie warme semmeln!!!


----------



## anditirol (7. Februar 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> *auszug aus der Dorel-Seite ( dorel.com)
> 
> habe mir die Zahlen des Dorel konzern angesehen, da stimmt mich nichts traurig ;-). Haben umsatzzuwachs auch in der "bike-abteilung" . keine sorge, ausserdem haben die gerade alles zusammengelegt (vertrieb) und die Produktion nach China, d.h. Gewinnmaximierung!!! und die Preise sind nicht gesunken, alsoooo?????
> 
> ...



Ich habs zwar nach ca. 1 min wieder korrigiert und auch klar gestellt dass die Meldung aus 2003 stammte, aber danke! 

Ob die Gewinnmaximierungsmeldungen für den Kunden gut sind (China usw..) lasse ich mal im Raum stehen....


----------



## kantn-manuel (7. Februar 2011)

Dorel 01-09/2010: Fahrradverkäufe wachsen zweistellig





 Mit guten Verkäufen im dritten Verkaufsquartal 2010 im  Rücken konnte der kanadische Mischkonzern Dorel Industries Inc. seinen  Umsatz gegenüber dem vergleichbaren Vorjahreszeitraum um 11,2 Prozent  auf 1,8 Milliarden US$ hieven. Der Nettogewinn kletterte sogar von  Januar bis September um 23,6 Prozent auf nunmehr 102,6 Millionen US$.
 Zu diesem guten Ergebnis beigetragen hat auch das  Dorel-Geschäftsfeld Recreational/Leisure Segment mit den beiden  Fahrrad-Divisonen Pacific Cycle und Cycling Sports Group (CSG). Alleine  im dritten Verkaufsquartal (Juli bis September) ist der Umsatz um 18,8  Prozent auf 172,5 Millionen US$ gewachsen. Somit brachten es auch die  Gesamtverkäufe der ersten drei Verkaufsquartale 2010 auf ein Plus von  12,5 Prozent auf 569,1 Millionen US$. 

Laut Presseerklärung habe sowohl der unter dem Namen Pacific Cycle  rollende und den Massenmarkt bedienende Billigsektor (Marken Dyno,  Pacific, Roadmaster) als auch die unter dem CSD-Dach rollenden und den  Fachhandel anfahrenden Premiummarken (Cannondale, GT, Iron Horse,  Mongoose, Schwinn, Sugoi) in Europa und Nordamerika zulegen können.

Speziell Schwinn habe dank neuer Produktvorstellungen und einer  begleitenden konzentrierten Marketing-Kampagne hochgeschaltet. Und  Cannondales intensive R&D-Aktivitäten würden Hoffnungen auf  zukünftiges Verkaufswachstum machen. Darunter fällt natürlich auch der  E-Bike-Einstieg der Marke Cannondale mit Partner Bosch. Zudem würden die  Sponsoring-Tätigkeiten der Marke Cannondale weiter ausgebaut. Somit  schaut Dorel auch optimistisch in die Zukunft: Die  Fahrradsegment-Investitionen in Markenbildung und Produktinnovationen  zahlen sich sowohl in Nordamerika als auch Europa aus.



- Jo Beckendorff -


----------



## kantn-manuel (7. Februar 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> Ob die Gewinnmaximierungsmeldungen für den Kunden gut sind (China usw..) lasse ich mal im Raum stehen....



das meinte ich nicht, aber da wo gewinn maximiert wird, ist die wahrscheinlichkeit äusserst gering des Pleite machens. Ausserdem war das nur mehr deswegen, da ich sagte ich sehe es mir an.

@anditirol : dass du die sache bereits widerrufn hast ist mir klar, wollte diese Frage für mich nur noch mal hinterfragen und beleuchten, bzw. für jedermann zugänglich machen. und aktiengesellschaften müssen ihre zahlen offen legen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anditirol (8. Februar 2011)

Ein kleines Video zum Thema:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrEExgCeLig&feature=related"]YouTube        - Supertest Cannondale Jekyll Ultimate[/nomedia]


----------



## neo-bahamuth (8. Februar 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> Ein kleines Video zum Thema:
> YouTube        - Supertest Cannondale Jekyll Ultimate



Irgendwie hängt die Kette da etwas lasch in der Gegend, als er beim Auto abbremst. Hat sich das Schaltwerk verhakt?


----------



## kantn-manuel (9. Februar 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Irgendwie hängt die Kette da etwas lasch in der Gegend, als er beim Auto abbremst. Hat sich das Schaltwerk verhakt?


wo er recht hat, hat er recht!aber bei dem Preis muss das drinn sein


----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. Februar 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Irgendwie hängt die Kette da etwas lasch in der Gegend, als er beim Auto abbremst. Hat sich das Schaltwerk verhakt?



sieht eher nach einem Medium Cage Schaltwerk aus 
da hängt die Kette durch wenn man vorne klein und hinten klein (ab dem 3.) geschaltet hat 
oder die Kette ist schlicht zu lang....


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. Februar 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> sieht eher nach einem Medium Cage Schaltwerk aus
> da hängt die Kette durch wenn man vorne klein und hinten klein (ab dem 3.) geschaltet hat
> oder die Kette ist schlicht zu lang....



Ich kenne das auch vom Spicy, da hab ich es anfangs geschafft beim Bremsen und Rückwärtstreten + Schalten das Schaltwerk am Rahmen einzuhängen. 
Naja die Lösung war einfach, einfach einen kleinen Gummistopper an den Rahmen gemacht, danach hat sich nix mehr verhakt.
Oder das blöde Rückwärtstreten abgewöhnen.


----------



## anditirol (10. Februar 2011)

So jetzt hab i das Rad doch abgeholt, obwohl immer no nit komplett.






Die kaputte Sattelstütze habens aus getauscht, leider haben sie vergessen dass rechts schon ein Hebel montiert ist... Jetzt wird ein linker Hebel bestellt, dauert wieder mind. 2 Wochen... 

Aber sonst echt Wahnsinn, man kann tatsächlich runter brettern wie ein Blöder... 

Und noch zum Thema Kette raus springen. Da hängt normalerweise nix durch, auch nicht bei klein klein. Da ist die Kette raus gesprungen...


----------



## d-lo (10. Februar 2011)

Gratulation und viel Spaß damit 

Wie sieht denn der Hebel für die Dämpferverstellung aus? Wie der beim Prototyp oder doch eher wie so ein "alter Schalthebel"?
Und wie sieht´s bergauf aus?


----------



## anditirol (10. Februar 2011)

d-lo schrieb:


> Gratulation und viel Spaß damit
> 
> Wie sieht denn der Hebel für die Dämpferverstellung aus? Wie der beim Prototyp oder doch eher wie so ein "alter Schalthebel"?
> Und wie sieht´s bergauf aus?



Danke! 
Hier ein Foto vom Hebel, das sollte deine Frage am besten beantworten:




Ist besser als der am Prototypen, ich könnte mir vorstellen wenn ich einen Tag in mich gehen würde würde was besseres dabei raus kommen ;-) Aber passt schon...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. Februar 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> Und noch zum Thema Kette raus springen. Da hängt normalerweise nix durch, auch nicht bei klein klein. Da ist die Kette raus gesprungen...



du hast auch ein Long-Cage Schaltwerk drauf......

im Video sieht man gut das die Kette erst durchhängt als der Typ vom Bike steigt
IMHO ist dort zumindest die Kette zu lang und es sieht auch nach einem Medium Schaltwerk aus -> Kette hängt in "falschen" Kombinationen durch


----------



## d-lo (10. Februar 2011)

Super, danke. 
Sieht ja ganz in Ordnung aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anditirol (10. Februar 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> du hast auch ein Long-Cage Schaltwerk drauf......



Jop, hab ich...
Aber wieso soll das Ultimate beim spanischen Test anderst ausgestattet sein als meins.. Wird in Serie mit Long ausgeliefert, nicht mal wenn man bettelt verbaut Cannondale was anderes als serienmässig drauf ist..  
Zudem sieht man dass die Kurbel beim Absteigen zurück schwappt, ganz klar vorne raus...
Wobei es ziemlich bis ganz wurscht ist, lass ma das...


----------



## gmk (10. Februar 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> du hast auch ein Long-Cage Schaltwerk drauf......
> 
> im Video sieht man gut das die Kette erst durchhängt als der Typ vom Bike steigt
> IMHO ist dort zumindest die Kette zu lang und es sieht auch nach einem Medium Schaltwerk aus -> Kette hängt in "falschen" Kombinationen durch



glaube kaum, dass ein


> Rear Cogs Shimano XT 11-36t 10sp


mit kurzem schaltwerk sonst schaltbar wäre
außerdem gibts nur mehr long cage und super long cage
http://bike.shimano.com/media/techd.../RD/EV-RD-M773-3038_v1_m56577569830704678.pdf

http://bike.shimano.com/publish/con...uct.-code-RD-M773-SGS.-type-.rd_mountain.html
http://bike.shimano.com/publish/con...duct.-code-RD-M773-GS.-type-.rd_mountain.html

edit:
ok
seh´grad ist ja ein ultimate mit sram XX
dort gibts aber auch kein kurzes schaltwerk
http://www.sram.com/sram/mountain/products/sram-xx-10-speed-rear-derailleur


----------



## neo-bahamuth (11. Februar 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> sieht eher nach einem Medium Cage Schaltwerk aus
> da hängt die Kette durch wenn man vorne klein und hinten klein (ab dem 3.) geschaltet hat
> oder die Kette ist schlicht zu lang....



Also ich bekomme am Dienstag das 37T Saint Schaltwerk RD-M810-GS an mein Spicy, dann schau ich mal, ob die derart Durchängen kann. Glauben tu ich das aber nicht 
Wie gesagt, sieht für mich eher nach klemmendem Schaltwerk oder Kette runter raus, das klemmende hatte ich schin, Kette runter weg Führung allerdings nicht.

Das Radl an sich ist aber sehr schick, was kostet denn der jährliche Service für den Dämpfer, weiß das jmd.?


----------



## d-lo (11. Februar 2011)

Ich weiß gar nicht, ob ich die Kosten vorher wissen will...


----------



## d-lo (11. Februar 2011)

Grad gesehen:
*WARNING:*  THE  DYAD RT2 SHOCK IS NOT USER SERVICEABLE... ATTEMPTING TO PERFORM ANY INTERNAL SERVICE PROCEDURE ON THIS  SHOCK CAN POTENTIALLY RESULT IN SERIOUS INJURY OR DEATH.


----------



## Matthias247 (12. Februar 2011)

Das steht bei jedem Dämpfer Service Manual irgendwo. Kann vermutlich auch echt doof ausgehen, wenn man nen Dämpfer aufschraubt ohne vorher den Druck abgelassen zu haben.


----------



## kantn-manuel (12. Februar 2011)

ich bin mir sicher, dass dieser dämpfer speziell ist,schon alleine wegen der fast doppelten drücke von normalen dämpfern. aber man darf auch nicht vergessen,dass diese warnhinweise hauptsächlich dafür geschrieben werden, um dem amerikanischen produkthaftungsgesetz zu entsprechen, sonst hagelts 100 mio. $ klagen, weil sich einer beim öffnen des dämpfers den nagel abgebrochen hat.

ausserdem gehts um kohle im aftersalesbereich


----------



## anditirol (12. Februar 2011)

Nach ein paar gscheiten Ausfahrten bin ich mir mittlerweile sicher dass das Jekyll Geschichte schreiben wird. Das man mit einem 12kg Rad dermassen runter dreschen kann ist fast schon unverschämt  Ich persönlich bin noch nichts ähnliches gefahren, der Marketingausdruck Overmountain ist zwar bescheuert, aber Allmountain wird dem Rad tatsächlich nicht gerecht.

Es ist nicht einfach zu beschreiben wie es sich anfühlt, was man auf jeden Fall merkt ist dass man viel!! schneller fährt als normal, trotzdem immer ein sicheres Gefühl hat. Das Rad liegt extrem satt (obwohl nur 12kg, beim Downhill meint man es hätte 16), keine Störimpulse von hinten, der Hinterbau schluckt einfach alles weg. Das Rad ist ungemein steif, auch das verleitet einem zum Gas geben. Was auch verwundert ist dass nichts, aber auch gar nichts klappert (ausser viell. die Brems- und Schaltungsleitungen, da muss noch was gemacht werden), nicht mal die Kette hört man gscheid wenn man wenn man gross gross fährt (bin davor noch kein XX gefahren, viell. liegts daran...)

Zwei Aussagen von mir muss ich allerdings revidieren: Mittlerweile glaube auch ich dass dem Jekyll eine 36er gut stehen würde, der Hinterbau ist klar besser als die Gabel. Ich persönlich werde aber bei 32 bleiben, da ich doch sehr viele Höhenmeter mache.... Viell. eine 2te, wer weiss...

Und das Talas System passt dem Jekyll auch sehr gut. Ich hatte bis oft das Gefühl dass ich gegen den Berg radle im abgesenktem Zustand, beim Jekyll ist das nicht so... Wieso weiss ich nicht....

Ich würde jedem empfehlen dass er sich Steinschutzfolien verklebt, die erste Ausfahrt (noch ohne Folien) hatte schon 2 nette Lackschäden zur Folge. Jetzt ist das Rad um 120g Folien schwerer 

Und die eingezogenen Schläuche (pro Schlauch 98g) sind ein schlechter Witz. Erster härterer Einsatz, sofort ein Platten. Jetzt habe ich auf Tubless (und FatAlbert) umgestellt, viel besser.


----------



## d-lo (12. Februar 2011)

Oh mann, das hört sich einfach nur gut an 

Danke für den Bericht. Leider kann ichs jetzt noch weniger erwarten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (12. Februar 2011)

also ich quäle meinen händler täglich wann meine kiste kommt.

freu mich darauf ;-)

@anditirol: ich kriegs mit der angst zu tun, ein geniales bike gekauft zu jaben.

danke fur den report


----------



## Igetyou (12. Februar 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> .. Ich hatte bis oft das Gefühl dass ich gegen den Berg radle im abgesenktem Zustand, beim Jekyll ist das nicht so... Wieso weiss ich nicht...



Fahre im Moment ein Spezi Pitch mit einer Lyrik 2 Step. Wenn ich die Gabel absenke habe ich das selbe Problem. D.h. für mich, dass ich die Absenkung nur an extrem steilen Rampen benutze.

Zu der Steifigkeit des Rehmens:

Das Carbon Modell scheint alle Erwartungen zu übertreffen. Wie sieht es mit der Alu-Version aus?


----------



## overslag (13. Februar 2011)

Die Alu version wird auch extrem Steif sein, zwar nicht so steif wie das carbon modell jedoch denke ich wird man keinen Unterschied merken.
Labor ja, aber beim fahren  eher nicht.


----------



## Chefkocher (13. Februar 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> Zwei Aussagen von mir muss ich allerdings revidieren: Mittlerweile glaube auch ich dass dem Jekyll eine 36er gut stehen würde, der Hinterbau ist klar besser als die Gabel. Ich persönlich werde aber bei 32 bleiben, da ich doch sehr viele Höhenmeter mache.... Viell. eine 2te, wer weiss...
> .



...damit geht die alte Diskussion in eine neue Runde ...und ich bleibe weiterhin unschlüssig, ob ich den Mehrpreis für ne 36er Talas auf mich nehemen soll. 
Kannst Du Deine Eindrücke diesbezüglich noch etwas genauer beschreiben ? Hast Du den Eindruck, das die Steifigkeit des Vorderbaus deutlich dem des Hinterbaus hinterherhinkt ?

Beste Grüße


----------



## overslag (13. Februar 2011)

Habe meine Lyrik Uturn wieder zurückgesendet, war leicht zerkratzt  und das bei "neuware".
So nun steheich wieder vor einer Entscheidung
Weiß jemand wo man Fox 36 Gabeln bekommt mit 1.5" Schaft?
Oder weiß jemand welchen Steuersatz bzw adapter man benötigt um eine Tapered Gabel zu verbauen?


----------



## SlayMe (13. Februar 2011)

Bei CRC gibt es die 2009 Talas günstig mit 1.5 Schaft:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=59287


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (13. Februar 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> Danke!
> Hier ein Foto vom Hebel, das sollte deine Frage am besten beantworten:
> 
> 
> ...




Schön zu sehen, dass sie ihn immerhin ein wenig verbessert haben. Der bei den Modellen, die wir in den USA gefahren sind, war wirklich für die Katz...


----------



## d-lo (13. Februar 2011)

@overslag Du brauchst sowas:
"Cannondale KP119 kit for the bottom and the KP058 for the top" (Quelle: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=665182&page=3)


----------



## overslag (13. Februar 2011)

d-lo schrieb:


> @overslag Du brauchst sowas:
> "Cannondale KP119 kit for the bottom and the KP058 for the top" (Quelle: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=665182&page=3)



Hey danke,
aber ich würde ja dann nur den cannondale KP058 benötigen?

Diesen hier:
http://www.cannondale-parts.de/Steuersatzreduzierung-auf-1-1/8

Unten ist ja schon 1.5"


----------



## d-lo (13. Februar 2011)

Hm, klingt eigentlich logisch. Aber genau wissen tu ich es nicht.


----------



## anditirol (13. Februar 2011)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> ...damit geht die alte Diskussion in eine neue Runde ...und ich bleibe weiterhin unschlüssig, ob ich den Mehrpreis für ne 36er Talas auf mich nehemen soll.
> Kannst Du Deine Eindrücke diesbezüglich noch etwas genauer beschreiben ? Hast Du den Eindruck, das die Steifigkeit des Vorderbaus deutlich dem des Hinterbaus hinterherhinkt ?
> 
> Beste Grüße



Nein das Bike fährt sich extrem steif, auch die Gabel, wird sicher zu einem guten Teil onepointfive zu verdanken sein. Ich hatte in der Gabel 70 PSi, das würde laut Anleitung bis 76 kg reichen, habe aber nur 72. Mit diesem Setup hatte ich mehrmals einen Durchschlag.. Jetzt fahre ich mit 75, schon etwas härter das Ganze, mal schauen wies läuft, hatte heute leider keine Zeit..

Meine Aussage soll nicht die sein dass die 32er nicht auf das Jekyll passt, sie passt sogar hervorragend zum Bike. Jedoch wäre der Hinterbau noch etwas mehr zuzutrauen, wobei ich nicht weiss wie viel... Momentan fahre ich hinten etwas weniger Druck wie angegeben, hatte glaube ich nie einen Durchschlag... So ein Sag Monitor wäre schon ne feine Sachen...


----------



## thomas.h (13. Februar 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> Mit diesem Setup hatte ich mehrmals einen Durchschlag.. Jetzt fahre ich mit 75, schon etwas härter das Ganze, mal schauen wies läuft, hatte heute leider keine Zeit..



Sonst vielleicht auch mit den Druckstufen (Hispeed) herumspielen, damit kannst du die Durchschläge auch umgehen - natürlich nicht zuviel, wegen der Performance.


----------



## Chefkocher (13. Februar 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> Nein das Bike fährt sich extrem steif, auch die Gabel, wird sicher zu einem guten Teil onepointfive zu verdanken sein. Ich hatte in der Gabel 70 PSi, das würde laut Anleitung bis 76 kg reichen, habe aber nur 72. Mit diesem Setup hatte ich mehrmals einen Durchschlag.. Jetzt fahre ich mit 75, schon etwas härter das Ganze, mal schauen wies läuft, hatte heute leider keine Zeit..
> 
> Meine Aussage soll nicht die sein dass die 32er nicht auf das Jekyll passt, sie passt sogar hervorragend zum Bike. Jedoch wäre der Hinterbau noch etwas mehr zuzutrauen, wobei ich nicht weiss wie viel... Momentan fahre ich hinten etwas weniger Druck wie angegeben, hatte glaube ich nie einen Durchschlag... So ein Sag Monitor wäre schon ne feine Sachen...



Also ich bringe derzeit knapp 88 kg auf die Waagschale, von daher habe ich schon ein wenig Bedenken...
Hast Du schon irgendwo, möglicherweise in fremdsprachigen Foren von frühen Erfahrungen im Einsatz von ner 36er Gabel am Jekyll gelesen ?


----------



## anditirol (13. Februar 2011)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Sonst vielleicht auch mit den Druckstufen (Hispeed) herumspielen, damit kannst du die Durchschläge auch umgehen - natürlich nicht zuviel, wegen der Performance.



Die 32er Talas hat nur Lowspeed Druckstufe über Regler, den Rest muss ich über Luftdruck machen.. oder täusche ich mich da?

@chefkocher: 
Leider keine Ahnung, ich werde wie gesagt bei 32 bleiben, wenn dann das riesige Loch in meiner Geldtasche wieder geflickt ist dann könnte es sein dass ich mich mal umsehe  Aber auch dann nur zum wechseln, nur 36 kommt für mich nicht in Frage... Bin mir mittlerweile aber ganz sicher dass auch die 36 Gabel gut passen würde, der Hinterbau und die Steifigkeit des Rades machen das einfach locker mit..

Was mir nicht einleuchtet ist dass sich einige nach Tapered Gabeln mit Adaptern umsehen? da bleibe ich doch gleich bei der verbauten, die ist dann im Steuerlagerbereich viel steifer... Mache ja nicht absichtlich mein Rad schlechter...


----------



## thomas.h (13. Februar 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> Die 32er Talas hat nur Lowspeed Druckstufe über Regler, den Rest muss ich über Luftdruck machen.. oder täusche ich mich da?



Hallo,
ich kenn die 32er Talas nicht, das war eher allgemein gesagt Nutzst du die Lowspeed, das beeinflusst ja oft die Highspeed auch irgendwie...


----------



## anditirol (13. Februar 2011)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich kenn die 32er Talas nicht, das war eher allgemein gesagt Nutzst du die Lowspeed, das beeinflusst ja oft die Highspeed auch irgendwie...



Das ganze über Lowspeed zu steuern ist keine gute Idee.. Ich nutze die Lowspeed im Uphill um das Wippen zu unterdrücken bzw. wenn ich extrem steile Trails fahre dass das Fahrwerk nicht so weit einsinkt.. Die Gabel fährt sich in der normalen Anwendung aber um einiges besser (feinfühliger) wenn ich etwas mehr Druck reingebe und die Lowspeed Druck öffne..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sagatasan (13. Februar 2011)

kann es sein, dass beim 3er der hinterbau auch teilweise oder gar komplett aus carbon ist??? habe da in der werkstatt was läuten gehört


----------



## kantn-manuel (14. Februar 2011)

das kann ich mir beim Besten Willen nicht vorstellen.
Hatte kurz irgendwoher den  Verdacht( andeutungsweise gelesen), dass der Hinterbau bei allen aus Alu besteht. 
ich denke die Alu kommen aus Alu und die Carbon aus Carbon, tutti kompletti.
...und vü gscheida warats, sie würdens glei liefern, um zu testen und das zu prüfen ;-)


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. Februar 2011)

Wir haben den 3er Rahmen im Laden gehabt, als unser Außendienstler den mal dabei hatte. Der ist komplett aus Alu.


----------



## Chefkocher (14. Februar 2011)

So...habe jetzt ein konkretes und solides Angebot für einen möglichen Austausch der 32er gegen eine 36er Fox Talas, die Entscheidung ist aber leider noch nicht konkret. Gewichtsmäßig würde dies ja nur ca. 270 gr. (32er 1,84 kg...36er 2,11 kg) ausmachen, dennoch habe ich Bedenken, dass ich mir damit möglichweise die Tourentauglichkeit nehme, die durchaus gegeben sein soll. Andereseits bräuchte ich mir für härtere Einsätze weniger Sorgen zu machen. Baut die 36er sehr viel höher auf, bzw. lässt sich dies durch einen irgendwie geometriemäßig anpassen ? 
Je nach Bedarf zwischen zwei Gabeln zu tauschen kommt für mich eher nicht in Betracht. 

Sollte ich nun abwarten und erst später austauschen, ist ein Deal mit Sicherheit nicht mehr zu jetzigen Konditionen machbar. Ohne hier unnötig erneute Diskussionen loszutreten, bitte ich nochmals um eine Entscheidungshilfe

Beste Dank


----------



## anditirol (14. Februar 2011)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> So...habe jetzt ein konkretes und solides Angebot für einen möglichen Austausch der 32er gegen eine 36er Fox Talas, die Entscheidung ist aber leider noch nicht konkret. Gewichtsmäßig würde dies ja nur ca. 270 gr. (32er 1,84 kg...36er 2,11 kg) ausmachen, dennoch habe ich Bedenken, dass ich mir damit möglichweise die Tourentauglichkeit nehme, die durchaus gegeben sein soll. Andereseits bräuchte ich mir für härtere Einsätze weniger Sorgen zu machen. Baut die 36er sehr viel höher auf, bzw. lässt sich dies durch einen irgendwie geometriemäßig anpassen ?
> Je nach Bedarf zwischen zwei Gabeln zu tauschen kommt für mich eher nicht in Betracht.
> 
> Sollte ich nun abwarten und erst später austauschen, ist ein Deal mit Sicherheit nicht mehr zu jetzigen Konditionen machbar. Ohne hier unnötig erneute Diskussionen loszutreten, bitte ich nochmals um eine Entscheidungshilfe
> ...


Ich glaube meinen Senf brauchst du eigentlich nicht mehr dazu.. Nur dass sie höher baut wäre mir eher wurscht. Du bist das ja glaube ich mit dem M Rahmen bei 1,83, da ist es sicher gut dass die Front etwas in die Höhe kommt.. Beim M werden ja glaube ich keine Spacer verbaut, beim L sind doch einige drinnen, fuer mich sehr wichtig, denn selbst auf L sitze ich recht kurz mit dem 6cm Vorbau! Falls du die Gabel nimmst dann mach auf jeden Fall nochmal einige Spacer rein, kürzer abschneiden kannst dann immer noch: da ein guter link zum thema lang und tief bzw. kurz und hoch: http://www.leelikesbikes.com/stem-lengthrise-for-a-trail-bike.html.. 

Welche Vorbaulänge fährst du dann bei deinem neuen Jekyll?


Nachtrag: eigentlich meinte ich den Link: http://www.leelikesbikes.com/stems-and-bars-long-and-low-or-short-and-high.html


----------



## d-lo (14. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube, dass es minimal bis keine Auswirkungen auf die Tourentauglichkeit hat. Diese Einschätzung wurde von den Jungs im Radladen meines Vertrauens bestätigt. 
Am ehesten kann das aber bis jetzt nur jemand einschätzen, der das bike schon gefahren hat, wie z. B. anditirol.
Im Endeffekt muss man es im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes aber erfahren, ist halt mit Risiko verbunden.
Ich werd das nach der Testfahrt entscheiden. Oder wenn Du Dich entschieden hast und als "Jekyll talas 36 betatester" erste Fahrberichte online stellst


----------



## Chefkocher (14. Februar 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> Ich glaube meinen Senf brauchst du eigentlich nicht mehr dazu.. Welche Vorbaulänge fährst du dann bei deinem neuen Jekyll?


 
dein Senf war bisher immer sehr informativ und hilfreich, gerne mehr davon ...zudem bist Du einer der wenigen, die schon praktische Erfahrungen mit dem Jekyll sammeln konnten.

Bezüglich der Vorbaulänge werde ich noch ein wenig experimentieren, mein Händler bietet mir die Möglichkeit auch mehrmals durchzutauschen, bis die richtige Vorbaulänge gefunden ist.

Tja, zur Gabel...hmm jucken würds mich schon, das Budget wäre dann zwar ausgeschöpft, aber noch nicht überzogen....


----------



## Dr Hide (14. Februar 2011)

ich hatten die 36 Float im Moto und bin super zufrieden damit gewesen. Dachte auch ich brauche ne Talas aber ein gutes Setup macht dann doch alles wett. 
Das Jekyll bekommt bei mir auch die Float 36.


----------



## Thalor (14. Februar 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> Das Rad hat so einen enormen Vortrieb, hab ich bis jetzt so noch nicht erlebt bei einem Bike dieser Federwegklasse. Selbst ein Specialized SWorks Stumpjumer mit 120 mm (ist ja auch 4 Jahre alt ) kommt da nicht mit glaub ich mal



Aber einen _erfahrenen_ Vergleich hast Du nicht, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overslag (14. Februar 2011)

Schlechte Nachrichten:

Habe von meinem Cannondale Händler erfahren:
Liefertermin Jekyll 3 und 4 ist für den 31 März angepeilt, nicht mehr wie geplant anfang März....

..........


----------



## d-lo (14. Februar 2011)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## anditirol (14. Februar 2011)

Thalor schrieb:


> Aber einen _erfahrenen_ Vergleich hast Du nicht, oder?


Nein nicht wirklich, wir haben nicht gestoppt. Es fühlt sich so an, da das SWorks aber fast ein kg leichter ist wird es schon schneller sein... Abgesehen vom Gewicht wärs schneller denke ich (effizienterer Hinterbau), von runter brauchen wir gar nicht reden, da hab ich ne ganze Zeit warten müssen 

@d-lo: ja das ist schon klar dass die dir das die Jungs vom Bikeladen sagen, die wollen dir das Zeug ja auch verkaufen.... Zum einen musst du ja auf jeden Fall die Felgen mit austauschen wenn du auf 36 wechselst, allein schon weil das Bike einfach so wahnsinnig zum Gas geben einlädt, mit ner 36er wirds ja noch viel ärger... Aufgeben wird als erstes der XC Laufradsatz, wobei der Cobalt sicher später als die bei den billigeren Modellen.... Wenn man entsprechend investiert bekommt man aber auch 1500g Enduro-Laufradsätze, dann wirds nicht viel schlechter... Weiters brauchst schwerer Reifen mit mehr Grip... Mit nem Nobby Nic wirst ja wohl kaum ne 36er fahren.. Dann kommst schön langsam beim 3er und 4er an die gut 14kg, realistisch an die 15, ... Wenn du jetzt in einer Tourengruppe fährst in welcher der Rest mit einem 11-12 kg Bike fährt dann brauchst schon ganz schön Saft in den Beinen dass da mithalten kannst...  So ne allgemeine Aussage kann man einfach nicht machen.. 
Für einige wirds gut passen, für die anderen wieder nicht.. Meine einzig definitive Aussage ist die dass sich die 36 sehr gut fahren wird im Jekyll...


----------



## Chefkocher (14. Februar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Schlechte Nachrichten:
> 
> Habe von meinem Cannondale Händler erfahren:
> Liefertermin Jekyll 3 und 4 ist für den 31 März angepeilt, nicht mehr wie geplant anfang März....
> ...



hmm...ist das jetzt eine händlerspezifische Verschiebung oder muss man jetzt tatsächlich von einer generellen Verschiebung ausgehen? Wann hast Du bestellt ? Ich habe heute noch mit meinem Händler gesprochen, der hat noch nichts von Terminverschiebungen gesagt.


----------



## overslag (14. Februar 2011)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> hmm...ist das jetzt eine händlerspezifische Verschiebung oder muss man jetzt tatsächlich von einer generellen Verschiebung ausgehen. Wann hast Du bestellt ? Ich habe heute noch mit meinem Händler gesprochen, der hat noch nichts von Terminverschiebungen gesagt.



Bereits im Oktober.
Er hat eben direkt bei Cannondale angerufen....
Jekyll 3 Größe M Farbe Wht


----------



## Chefkocher (14. Februar 2011)

Also wir haben zu dritt (1 3er in weiss, 1 4er in weiss und 1 4er in blau) bereits am 31. August bestellt, als Liefertermin wurde der 06.März  +/- 7 Tage genannt. Als langjähriger Cannondale Händler mit großem Bestellvolumen, soll dieser an zweiter Stelle in Deutschland beliefert werden....mal schauen ob wir tatsächlich anfangen müssen die Taschentücher herauszuholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thalor (14. Februar 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> Nein nicht wirklich, wir haben nicht gestoppt. Es fühlt sich so an, da das SWorks aber fast ein kg leichter ist wird es schon schneller sein... Abgesehen vom Gewicht wärs schneller denke ich (effizienterer Hinterbau), von runter brauchen wir gar nicht reden, da hab ich ne ganze Zeit warten müssen



Ansich bin ich ja immer noch der Meinung, dass der Fahrer der weitaus größte Einflussfaktor ist. 
Und so wahnsinnig viel hat mein SWorks auch nicht mehr mit einem 'richtigen' SWorks gemein - aber irgendwie haben dieser Thread und das Marketing Gewäsch vom Herrn Denk auch bei mir diesen 'Haben wollen'-Reflex ausgelöst. 

Was mich mittlerweile wirklich richtig stört ist der Dämpfer unter dem Sattel, aber desswegen den Rahmen wechseln ist rational nicht zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## overslag (14. Februar 2011)

Also mir wurde gesagt, das mein Händler ebenfalls im August bestellt hat.
Liefertermin für Jekyll 4 in blau 17.3, alle anderenAlu Jekylls 31.3.

PS:
War wieso am überlegen ob ich mir doch ein Jekyll Carbon hole und auf den ganzen Umbau wie fox 36 etc verzichte.

Nun habe ich ein Hammergeiles Angebot für ein Jekyll Himod 1 bekommen, ich glaube ich greif da zu  und wäre sogar schon da.

Wenn ich ein Jekyll 4 genommen hätte + den ganzen Umbau, wäre ich bei knappen 3700 euro gelandet.

Kann mit jemand was zu dem verbauten Lrs sagen?

Sun ringle Black Flag pro??

Danke


----------



## anditirol (14. Februar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Also mir wurde gesagt, das mein Händler ebenfalls im August bestellt hat.
> Liefertermin für Jekyll 4 in blau 17.3, alle anderenAlu Jekylls 31.3.
> 
> PS:
> ...



Zuschlagen, fühl mich so einsam als Jekyll Fahrer  
Ich wollte ursprünglich ja auch das 1er, ist vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis relativ gut wie ich finde im Gegensatz zu manch andern Modellen... Wenns dann auch noch sehr günstig bekommst ist nochmal besser
Hab mich dazumal natürlich auch ein wenig bei den Felgen schlau gemacht. Was ganz lässig ist ist dass sie von Haus aus NoTubes tauglich sind, ist das beste System im Bereich schlauchlos.... Die Pro sind auch relativ leicht, von der Steifigkeit und Haltbarkeit hald ein XC.... 

Also schlag zu 

PS: Kannst du mir mal ein Foto machen wie beim dem 1er die Kabelführung für die Reverb gelöst ist. Wenn ich es so mache wie auf den Werbebildern dann wird das doch sicher am Umlenkhebel für den Dämpfer scheuern beim Einfedern, oder? Hab meine ja immer noch nicht montiert...


----------



## d-lo (14. Februar 2011)

@anditirol: ich versteh deine Bedenken, und ist mir auch durchaus bewusst, dass die ihr Zeug verkaufen wollen.(an dem Gabelwechsel würden die aber keinen cent verdienen). 
Die 36er würde dann reinkommen, wenn mir die Float nicht taugt und ich eine Talas reinhau. Der preisliche Unterschied zur 32er ist dann marginal. Und nachdem ich vom Hardtail komme, bin ich eh (noch) nicht der "drüberbügler" sondern eher der technische Fahrer, darum sollten die Laufräder etwas länger halten. Hoffentlich...Wie gesagt, die 36er ist eine "wenn schon wechseln, dann gleich ne Große rein"-Lösung, um auch für etwaige moderate Bikeparkbesuche Reserven zu haben. Weil: später einfach mal zum Spaß ne andere Gabel kaufen kann und will ich mir nicht leisten. Das muss ich machen, wen der Austausch billig ist.
Reifen kommen sowieso gleich Ardent o. Ä. drauf, die Black Shark kannst ja in die Tonne treten. Da hat sich dann das Mehrgewicht der 36er schon egalisiert. Dass ich mit Pedalen auf über 14 komme ist mir durchaus bewusst. Aber da wird nach und nach abgespeckt und umgebaut. Da hat man dann ja auch Spaß dran.


----------



## overslag (14. Februar 2011)

ALSO LEUTE:
KAUFE mir das Jekyll 1 , werde es freitag in meinen Besitz haben Habe gerade leichte Gefühlsschwankungen

Umbauarbeiten:
Großes Kettenblatt gegen Bash
Lenker gegen meinen Syncros Alu.

Zum verkauf steht daher ein neuer Dt swiss e2000 LRs, der eigentlich für das 4er geplant war!!

Festpreis 280 euro inkl Versand!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/350674/cat/22/date/1233300925


----------



## anditirol (14. Februar 2011)

d-lo schrieb:


> @anditirol: ich versteh deine Bedenken, und ist mir auch durchaus bewusst, dass die ihr Zeug verkaufen wollen.(an dem Gabelwechsel [....] dran.


Kingt alles vernünftig!

@overslag: Gratuliere!


----------



## Sagatasan (14. Februar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Bereits im Oktober.
> Er hat eben direkt bei Cannondale angerufen....
> Jekyll 3 Größe M Farbe Wht



ich bekomme genau das selbe  auch ende märz, auch bereits imm oktober bestellt!

aber vorher komme ich eh nicht zum biken - muss doch meinen skipass ausnutzen, und außerdem wird es bei uns erst ab april fahrbar in wald


----------



## Funsports_Z (15. Februar 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> @d-lo: ja das ist schon klar dass die dir das die Jungs vom Bikeladen sagen, die wollen dir das Zeug ja auch verkaufen.... Zum einen musst du ja auf jeden Fall die Felgen mit austauschen wenn du auf 36 wechselst, allein schon weil das Bike einfach so wahnsinnig zum Gas geben einlädt, mit ner 36er wirds ja noch viel ärger... Aufgeben wird als erstes der XC Laufradsatz, wobei der Cobalt sicher später als die bei den billigeren Modellen.... Wenn man entsprechend investiert bekommt man aber auch 1500g Enduro-Laufradsätze, dann wirds nicht viel schlechter... Weiters brauchst schwerer Reifen mit mehr Grip... Mit nem Nobby Nic wirst ja wohl kaum ne 36er fahren.. Dann kommst schön langsam beim 3er und 4er an die gut 14kg, realistisch an die 15, ... Wenn du jetzt in einer Tourengruppe fährst in welcher der Rest mit einem 11-12 kg Bike fährt dann brauchst schon ganz schön Saft in den Beinen dass da mithalten kannst...  So ne allgemeine Aussage kann man einfach nicht machen..
> Für einige wirds gut passen, für die anderen wieder nicht.. Meine einzig definitive Aussage ist die dass sich die 36 sehr gut fahren wird im Jekyll...



Das is doch ma ne Aussage! Hab theoretisch nix anderes erwartet. Zumal wenn man dem Papier glauben darf (ich weiß Papier is geduldich), demnach hat der Hinterbau bei der Bike sogar gemessene 155mm und wär damit eindeutig Enduro- Klasse. Und das deckt sich mit deiner Erfahrung, das der Hinterbau mehr kann. Also doch talas.

Auch deine Aussage, das mit Talas, XC- Laufräder an dem bike nix verloren haben, würd ich sogar unterschreiben; würd inzwischen nach deinem fahrbericht sogar sagen, die haben bei dem potential, da überhaupt nix mehr verloren. (zu der Erkenntnis kommt man auch, wenn man auch ohne Monstergabel genug X- irgentwas Leichtbauten 
zersprungen hat).

Beim Gewicht geht immer was und wenn man sich derselben Tricks wie Cdale bedient und kurzerhand aufn Enduro n 2,4er Mountain King supersonic raufschraubt, um das Bike leichter zu machen.

Was mich aber eigentlich noch mehr interressiert, is ne Aussage zu Handling (muß man zb das Bike in den Anlieger drücken?) und grundsätzlicher Abstimmung Hinterbau; da geistert ja reichlich das Wort "straff" durch den "Blätterwald". Was darf man sich darunter vorstellen in der "Praxis"?


----------



## d-lo (15. Februar 2011)

Ich glaub ja inzwischen, dass die gar keine Alu-Jekylls bauen. Die verschieben einfach den Liefertermin so lange, bis es den Leute zu blöd wird und die sich eins aus Carbon kaufen.

Naja, bin ja mal gespannt. Mein Händler ist ja angeblich auch der erste oder zweite, der die Räder geliefert bekommt...


----------



## Sagatasan (15. Februar 2011)

wenn man jetzt erst bestellt ist der liefertermin irgendwann im herbst 2011


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anditirol (15. Februar 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Das is doch ma ne Aussage! Hab theoretisch nix anderes erwartet. Zumal wenn man dem Papier glauben darf (ich weiß Papier is geduldich), demnach hat der Hinterbau bei der Bike sogar gemessene 155mm und wär damit eindeutig Enduro- Klasse. Und das deckt sich mit deiner Erfahrung, das der Hinterbau mehr kann. Also doch talas.


Der Hinterbau ist tatsächlich potenter als ich geglaubt habe, ob das den 155mm zu verdanken ist weiss ich nicht... Bin auch schon 160er gefahren die bei Weitem nicht so gute Arbeit geleitstet haben...





> Beim Gewicht geht immer was und wenn man sich derselben Tricks wie Cdale bedient und kurzerhand aufn Enduro n 2,4er Mountain King supersonic raufschraubt, um das Bike leichter zu machen.
> 
> Was mich aber eigentlich noch mehr interressiert, is ne Aussage zu Handling (muß man zb das Bike in den Anlieger drücken?) und grundsätzlicher Abstimmung Hinterbau; da geistert ja reichlich das Wort "straff" durch den "Blätterwald". Was darf man sich darunter vorstellen in der "Praxis"?



Beim Jekyll war ein Trick die leichten Schläuche, je 98g.. Die sind maximal zum Ausstellen gut, bei der ersten richtigen Ausfahrt hatte ich einen Platten..  
Vom Handling her ist es ziemlich neutral ausgelegt, jedoch habe ich einen kürzeren Vorbau montiert und die Front ist bei mir schon relativ hoch durch die Spacer...Das kann sich mit nem 90er Vorbau anderst anfühlen... Ich bin erst zwei Anleger mit dem Bike gefahren, war top.. 
So richtig flauschig ist der Hinterbau nicht, das stimmt auf jeden Fall. Das Fahrwerk vom Remedy ist da deutlich flauschiger... Eher vergleichbar mit nem Liteville 301, das ist ja auch nicht grad supersoft wenn mans richtig abstimmt, wobei sich das Jekyll komplett anderst anfühlt... 
Der Hinterbau schafft es aber wie bis jetzt eben nicht erlebt dass das Rad extrem satt liegt, (fast ) nie unruhig wird und einem doch immer Feedback gibt wies gerade steht. Das wird man zu einem guten Teil schon dem Dämpfer zu verdanken haben, zum anderen auch der extremen Steifigkeit des Rahmens an den richtigen Stellen.


----------



## kantn-manuel (15. Februar 2011)

des wird jo immer zacher, i wart und wart und wart, und einer nach dem anderen staub seine Kiste ab ;-)
gratuliere euch, auch wenn ich noch warten muss

@overslag: fotos,fotos und nochmals fotos ;-)


----------



## Chefkocher (15. Februar 2011)

Lt. aktueller Aussage unseres Händlers liegen wir mit den bestellten Alu-Jekylls bis jetzt noch unverändert planmäßig terminlich in der 10./11. KW. Über tatsächliche Verschieben werden wir unverzüglich informiert. Ab der 9. KW lassen sich konkretere Prognosen tätigen....na denn, warten wirs mal ab ;-)


----------



## kantn-manuel (15. Februar 2011)

hat mir mein Händler fürs Himod2 auch gesagt
KW 10 bzw. 11


----------



## overslag (15. Februar 2011)

Bin ab heute stolzer besitzer eines Cannondale Jekyll Himod 1



Bilder folgen


----------



## dasphonk (15. Februar 2011)

Bin ab sofort neidisch auf overslag und anditirol, weil die ihre Jekylls schon haben


----------



## anditirol (15. Februar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Bin ab heute stolzer besitzer eines Cannondale Jekyll Himod 1
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder folgen



Ist bei dir der Sag-Monitor (CD nennts Level-Monitor) dabei? 
Wenn nein nerv deinen Händler! Würd verdammt gern wissen in wie weit ich den Hinterbau ausnutze bzw. wieviel Reserven noch da sind, du sicher auch.. 

@dasphonk kann ich verstehen


----------



## overslag (15. Februar 2011)

@ anditirol
Sagmeter kümmert sich mein Händler.- aber wird noch ne weile gehn 

Mal ne frage zum Druck, fährst du den vorgegebenen Druck?

Also ich habe mal den vorgegebenen Druck reingemacht, Flowmode ist okay , aber die 90mm sind schon sehr straff- bekomme die nicht runtergedrückt 

Bilder auf die schnelle, morgen folgen bessere 





http://www.imagebanana.com/view/db07xp1g/CIMG0912.JPG
http://www.imagebanana.com/view/ygiu5kav/CIMG0914.JPG


----------



## anditirol (15. Februar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> @ anditirol
> Sagmeter kümmert sich mein Händler.- aber wird noch ne weile gehn
> 
> Mal ne frage zum Druck, fährst du den vorgegebenen Druck?
> ...




Ich habs eh schon mal rein geschrieben... Fahr am Hinterbau minimal weniger Druck wie angegeben, Grund ist aber der Flow Mode, nicht der Elevate.. Wollte wissen wann man an die Grenzen kommt und wie es sich anfühlt, hatte aber auch mit etwas weniger Druck keinen Durchschlag soweit ich das beurteilen kann. Der Elevate Modus ist schon straff, soll er aber auch sein find ich.... Fahr damit dann wirst sehen dass der gut passt, fühlt sich wie bei einem XC Bike an... Es gibt eine Reihenfolge wie man die Negativ und Positvdruckkammern befüllen soll, aber das hast sicher schon gesehen denke ich...

Wie schwer ist dein Bike wie auf dem Foto abgebildet? Tubeless? Und wenn du die Sattelstütze runterfährst, streift dann die Hydraulikleitung beim Dämpferumlenker wenn der einfedert? Bin noch am überlegen wie ich die Leitung verlegen soll...

Und was mich etwas wundert ist der Lenker, wird beim 1er jetzt auch der Syntace Vector Carbon verbaut?

Und die Vorbaulänge wäre noch interessant, dann lass ichs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overslag (15. Februar 2011)

Also es ist auch ein syntace Vector carbon verbaut.
Statt dem xt umwerfer ist ein sram X9 verbaut.
Statt den goldenen Narben sind weiße verbaut.
Vorbaulänge ist 60 mm. Gewicht war beim Händler 12.3 kg ohne Pedalen und mit nobbynics.
Werde wenn ich fertig bin das neue Gewicht hier Posten.
Die ReverbLeitung ist bei mir ebenfalls wie bei dir und streift am Dämpfer.

Ich hoffe ich habe den Dämpfer richtig eingestellt.

Habe erst alle rebounds auf schnell gestellt.
Dann in den Flow Mode.
Dann negativ Kammer Luft raus.
Dann in die POS. Luft rein und dann in die negativ.
Bei dem ganzen Vorgang immer im flow Mode bleiben...

Was mir aufgefallen ist bei der positiv Kammer:
Schraub mal die Pumpe drauf bis die baranzeige aktiv wird, Schraube dann mal ein Stuck weiter, bei mir geht dann die bar Zahl hoch im Manometer....


----------



## anditirol (15. Februar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Also es ist auch ein syntace Vector carbon verbaut.
> Statt dem xt umwerfer ist ein sram X9 verbaut.
> Statt den goldenen Narben sind weiße verbaut.
> Vorbaulänge ist 60 mm. Gewicht war beim Händler 12.3 kg ohne Pedalen und mit nobbynics.
> ...



Die Rebounds muss man glaube ich nicht auf schnell stellen, aber es sollte alles passen wie es eingestellt hast... Dass man die Pumpe ganz reindrehen muss ist schon normal.... Wichtig ist glaube ich nur dass man in den Flow Modus schaltet und dann auf jeden Fall die Negativdruckkammer entleert... Der Vector ist ein sehr lässiger Lenker, das könnte CD ruhig auf die HP schreiben dass dieser verbaut wird.. 

Die Leitung werde ich wahrscheinlich beim Kalashnikov-Dreieck auf die untere Strebe verlegen, ist auch nicht grad ideal aber besser als wenn der Dämpferumlenkhebel jedes mal an der Leitung streift...


----------



## yann.roux (15. Februar 2011)

Hi,

ich warte auch auf mein Jekyll 3er in blau!!! und natürlich denke ich auch an Umbau. In erster Linie würde ich die Laufräder wechseln. Ich suche eher ein System LRS (finde es einfach schöner) in Weiss für all mountain und leichter als den original LRS. Budget hätte ich bis 500. Kann hier jemand mir etwas empfehlen oder soll ich lieber in einen anderen Threads suchen?
Danke Schön im Voraus!


----------



## Richi2511 (15. Februar 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> @kantn-manuel und / oder @ overslag:
> Habt ihr schon mal die Folie verklebt? Besser nass oder trocken? So was ich gelesen habe wärs besser nass, oder? Die Folie hab ich gerade bekommen...
> 
> Danke!



Hey,
ich bin gelernter Werbetechniker (Autos vollverkleben usw) und ich würde dir auf jeden Fall empfehlen die Folie trocken zu verkleben. 
Da dies bei einigen Folien nicht ganz einfach ist (schlechte Qualität und einfach nicht geeignet für diese Anwendung) haben wir im Gschäft speziell für Mountainbiker unsere Fahrzeugvollverklebungsfolie auf Unterrohrschutz und Pads zugeschnitten. Diese Folie verfügt über Luftkanäle im Kleber die ein einfaches auf die Oberfläche drauflegen erlaubt. Erst wenn du Druck auf die Folie bzw den Kleber ausübst wird die Folie endfest geklebt. Ersetzt hier voll und ganz das Nassverkleben und bietet ein Top Schutz + Optik! Ist bei diesen Flächen wirklich Kinderleicht. Selbst extreme Sicken oder Biegungen kannst du damit sauber abdecken. Sorry wenn ich hier so viel Werbung mache, hatte früher selbst diese primitiven Folien drauf, die nach paarmal waschen und Dreck einfangen sich an allen Ecken gelöst haben. 
Carbon Optik auf der Anzeige ist nur symbolisch.


----------



## anditirol (16. Februar 2011)

Richi2511 schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich bin gelernter Werbetechniker (Autos vollverkleben usw) und ich würde dir auf jeden Fall empfehlen die Folie trocken zu verkleben.  [....]




Danke, habe bei mir aber schon die 3M Folien wie von einigen anderen Forenmitgliedern empfohlen verklebt. Ich persönlich bin mit dem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden.


----------



## kantn-manuel (16. Februar 2011)

habe auch die 3m folie gekauft. ....nur noch kein rad um sie zu verkleben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overslag (16. Februar 2011)

@anditirol oder @ all

Bei mir ist ja eine fsa sl-k carbon Kurbel verbaut.
Irgendwie vertraue ich dieser nicht, wegen dem carbon 
Meine letzte Kurbel war eine xt und die sah nach einer Saison gut mitgenommen aus.
Alleine schon beim aufsetzten auf Steinen etc macht mit die carbon Kurbel bedenken.....


----------



## anditirol (16. Februar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> @anditirol oder @ all
> 
> Bei mir ist ja eine fsa sl-k carbon Kurbel verbaut.
> Irgendwie vertraue ich dieser nicht, wegen dem carbon
> ...



Ich habe die Cannondale Hollowgram SL verbaut, die macht auf mich einen stabilen Eindruck, bei Tests wurde auch nichts anderes gesagt... Wobei die Lackierung schon nach der ersten Ausfahrt leicht angekratzt war. Hab mir dann auf die Kurbelarme ebenfalls 3M Folien-Klarsichtfolien verklebt, unten bei den Kurbelarmen habe ich die 3M Scotchcal verklebt, da sitzt man doch öfter auf, besonders Übel wahrscheinlich für Carbon.. Könntest bei deiner Kurbel gleich machen denk ich mal, wobei du bei deiner glaube ich grundsätzlich an der Stabilität zweifelst, oder?


----------



## overslag (16. Februar 2011)

Ich habe bedenken , das die Kurbel bei Kontakt mit Steinen schneller den Geist aufgibt wie eine aus alu


----------



## anditirol (16. Februar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Ich habe bedenken , das die Kurbel bei Kontakt mit Steinen schneller den Geist aufgibt wie eine aus alu



Hätte ich auch, verkleben würd mit Sicherheit helfen...


----------



## kantn-manuel (16. Februar 2011)

@overslag: wir können ja kurbel tauschen 

ich hab die afterburner auf meinem 2er (werde haben ;-) )


----------



## overslag (16. Februar 2011)

nene du, steht aber zum verkauf für 350 euro
der lrs für 399 euro


----------



## kantn-manuel (16. Februar 2011)

danke nein ;-) war ja auch nur ein joke

fahr zuerst meinen lrs tot und dann kommen dt swiss drauf ;-)


----------



## overslag (16. Februar 2011)

wollte ich auch, aber ein 600 euro lrs tot zu fahren ist bischen bekloppt 

Würde den echt gerne behalten, jedoch mit einer anderen Felge, finde jedoch keine 24 loch!!!


----------



## anditirol (16. Februar 2011)

@overslag

Viel bleibt nicht mehr übrig vom HiMod1 
Ist der Vector Lenker im Bikemarkt der vom Jekyll? Ist der tatsächlich nur 680? Bei mir ist ein 740er drauf...
Was machst dir denn für Laufräder drauf? Und Kurbel? 

So wirds ja doch noch etwas dauern bis zu deiner ersten Ausfahrt kommst, bin gespannt auf deinen Erfahrungsbericht...


----------



## overslag (16. Februar 2011)

Hey,
lenker war echt nur 680mm hatte aber noch den gleichen in 720mm und habe den draufgebaut.
Werde am Freitag fahren, jedoch mit anderem lrs von einem kumpel und einer alten bb30 Kurbel 


Habe keine Lust die Kurbel und den Lrs zu schrotten, verkaufe es daher lieber.

Klar kann sein das alles hebt, jedoch wäre es schade wenn der lrs nach 2 mal fahren hinüber ist!

Kurbel: Denke eine X9 2.2 die x0 ist wieder Carbon...
LRS: Denke Hope pro2 mit Ztr Flow Felgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overslag (16. Februar 2011)

@ anditirol
war bei dir ein BleedingKit für die Reverb dabei?


----------



## Richi2511 (16. Februar 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> Danke, habe bei mir aber schon die 3M Folien wie von einigen anderen Forenmitgliedern empfohlen verklebt. Ich persönlich bin mit dem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden.



Die Folie ist auch Top, sind einfach ideal für den Einsatz am Bike... Zwischen der Oracal und der 3M gibt es keine nennenswerten Unterschiede.
Grüße Philipp


----------



## anditirol (16. Februar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> @ anditirol
> war bei dir ein BleedingKit für die Reverb dabei?



Nein war nicht dabei. Habe aber eine neue original verpackte Stütze (mit falschem Hebel) von Rock Shox bekommen, da war einer dabei, liegt aber samt Stütze noch beim Händler...
Hast du auch Probleme mit der Stütze? 

Bei der Kurbel würd ich mir überlegen ob nicht 2fach gehen willst, geht ja auch mit X9... Ich bin begeistert von der XX.... Müsstest hald noch in einen Trigger investieren...


----------



## overslag (16. Februar 2011)

Kurbel wird wieso 2 fach.
Ja habe probleme mit der Reverb!!!

Sie fährt nicht mehr richtig aus wenn ich die Geschwindigkeit ca bei der hälfte habe.
Fährt nurnoch  bei schneller Einstellung aus.

Habe nur das Sram Entlüftungskit für die Bremsen, weiß nicht ob die Spritzen da passen - öl 2,5wt zu besorgen ist kein Problem.


----------



## anditirol (16. Februar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Kurbel wird wieso 2 fach.
> Ja habe probleme mit der Reverb!!!
> 
> Sie fährt nicht mehr richtig aus wenn ich die Geschwindigkeit ca bei der hälfte habe.
> ...


Beim Hebel passt die Spritze, also für die einfache Entlüftung gehts schon mal. Wenn du mit beiden Spritzen arbeiten willst musst dir bei der 2ten Spritze einfach das Drehrad bei der Schraube ein wenig abfeilen, dann passt diese auch für hinten. Dot und Mineralöl vertragen sich leider aber so gar nicht, ich würde mir einen 2ten Kit gönnen. Öl bekommst hier: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p27121_Gabeloel-2-5WT-Viskositaet-.html  in einer kleinen Menge...
Ich würde dir stark empfehlen dass es der Hänlder machen soll. Entlüften ist sicher nicht schwierig. Bei mir wars aber kein Entlüftungsproblem sondern ein anderes. Wenn ich das Entlüften zuhause gemacht hätte dann weiss ich nicht ob ich so anstandslos sofort eine neue Ersatzstütze bekommen hätte...


----------



## overslag (17. Februar 2011)

Was war bei dir defekt?


----------



## anditirol (17. Februar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Was war bei dir defekt?



Ich habs eh schon mal reingeschrieben... Was genau defekt ist weiss ich nicht, die Stütze ging sofort nach Taiwan für weitere Untersuchungen, deswegen habe ich ja auch keinen richtigen Hebel mehr... Symptom war ein leichtes Einsinken beim Belasten im ausgefahrenen Zustand trotz kompletter Entlüftung.


----------



## d-lo (17. Februar 2011)

mal ein neues Video für die, die noch keins daheim stehen haben...
http://www.zapiks.fr/urge-cabo-verde-volcano-run.html


----------



## kantn-manuel (17. Februar 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-wwv8a8KKY"]YouTube        - 1st Ride on the 2011 Jekyll 1.m4v[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwJ_YUzPNeI"]YouTube        - Cannondale Jekyll 2011 - ACTION ![/nomedia]

hier auch noch 2 für die, wie ich wartenden ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sagatasan (18. Februar 2011)

genialer trial beim ersten video - bei den schmalen felsdurchfahrten hätte ich aber angst um den carbonrahmen.... das schaut am video aber sicher enger aus als es ist 

das warten machen mir die beiden videos aber nicht unbedingt leichter


----------



## kantn-manuel (18. Februar 2011)

ich würde mir auch am Liebsten ein Zelt am Lieferanteneingang meines Händlers aufstellen und sobald mein Radl da ist,ab in dem Kofferraum und heim schrauben 

jaja das warten ist das Schlimmste. Ich warte schon sei 11.10.2010


----------



## d-lo (18. Februar 2011)

In welchem Land lebt Ihr denn, dass Ihr das erste Video anschauen könnt? In meinem Land ist das nicht verfügbar...


----------



## kantn-manuel (18. Februar 2011)

@ d-lo: Österreich??? ja, doch

do is nix verbotenes.

Zeigt ein jekyll Himod1 fahrend in der Moab Wüste in Utah. Der Trail ist von der Umgebung her sehr sehr schön. Rote Felsen und Steine.

eigentlich komisch, dass du den nicht sehen kannst


----------



## Chefkocher (18. Februar 2011)

..ich (wir) können das noch toppen.  ...viel schlimmer, wir haben am 31.08. letzten Jahres bestellt (1 Jekyll 3 in white und 2 Jekyll 4 blau und weiß) und warten,warten, warten....

Unser Liefertermin steht weiterhin aktuell unverändert auf der 10./11. KW, unser Händler steht als langjähriger und großer Händler lt. aus eigenen Aussagen an erster Stelle, was die Auslieferungsprioräten angeht....wir glauben ihm einfach mal 

Im Übrigen habe ich mich nun endgültig entschieden: In mein 3er Jekyll wird nun eine 2011er 36r Talas 160 RLC FIT (Kashima-coated) eingebaut, habe das Angebot meines Händlers angenommen. Bin mal gespannt !


----------



## d-lo (18. Februar 2011)

Find´s auch seltsam. "Diese Video ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar. Das tut uns leid." sagt youtube. Das Umstellen des Standortes bringt auch nichts. Und Österreich kann ich gar nicht einstellen, und das wo ich eh halb bei Euch drüben bin. Naja, vielleicht liegt´s ja am Apfel, werd daheim noch mal schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chefkocher (18. Februar 2011)

d-lo schrieb:


> In welchem Land lebt Ihr denn, dass Ihr das erste Video anschauen könnt? In meinem Land ist das nicht verfügbar...


 

versuchs mal über einen Youtube-Proxy...dann funzt es 

http://youtubeproxy.org/


----------



## d-lo (18. Februar 2011)

HA, mein Held, danke!


----------



## tobone (18. Februar 2011)

Hallo
Ich bin auf der suche nach einem neuen Bike. Neben einigen anderen Bikes(LV301, Stereo,...)ist evtl. auch das Jekyll mit im Rennen.
 Die Idee die hinter dem Jekyll steckt interessiert mich schon. Aber die Ausstattung, z.B. vom Jekyll2 finde ich etwas mager. Welches würdet ihr mir empfehlen, welches hat ein gutes preis Leistungs verhältnis?

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## d-lo (18. Februar 2011)

Meinst Du das HiMod2? 
Preis- Leistung ist immer eine Sache der Relation. Es gibt natürlich Räder für 3000 Euro mit kompletter XTR Ausstattung (canyon etc.). Andererseits bist Du ja mit Liteville auch im sehr hochpreisigen Sektor.
Wenn Du unbedingt ein Carbon willst wirds natürlich teuer mit guter Ausstattung. Alternativ das 3er oder 4er und dann pimpen. Alu ist nicht viel schwerer und das 3er ist schon nicht soo schlecht ausgestattet.


----------



## tobone (18. Februar 2011)

Also bei dem Komplettbike ist es schon ein Kilo. Wie ist denn das Rahmengewicht Carbon/Alu. Bin halt am überlegen ob Alu oder Carbon. Eigentlich wollte ich kein Carbon mehr (manchmal nervige Geräusche...), aber die Entscheidung steht noch nicht. Hauptsache die Geometrie passt.


----------



## d-lo (18. Februar 2011)

@chefkocher: Wenn ich´s nicht besser wüsste würde ich meinen, wir haben den gleichen Händler . 
Meiner sagt auch, er würde als erster beliefert. Entweder sagt Cannondale das zu jedem Händler, oder jeder Händler sagt es zu den Kunden, ooooder cannondale haut 50 Millionen Jekyll auf einmal raus und es werden alle als erstes beliefert. 
Aber ich würd´s Dir ja gönnen, wenn Du´s vor mir bekommst. Dann könntest Du gleich mal einen Testbericht bezüglich der 160er abgeben


----------



## kailer (18. Februar 2011)

Naja, ich schätze mal die Spedition, die für Cannondale die Räder ausfährt, hat mehr als nur einen LKW... Es sollte schon möglich sein, alle Läden innerhalb von einer Woche zu versorgen. Mein Händler hat mir auch gesagt, Lieferung Anfang März sei kein Problem. In der Schweiz stehen die Jekylls übrigens schon in den Läden.

Weiss jemand, ob man den BB30 Adapter im 4er Jekyll auch für andere Kurbeln verwenden kann (XT zum Beispiel)?

@Chefkocher: Der Erfahrungsbericht mit der 36er interessiert mich auch. Die baut immerhin knapp 25mm höher, allerdings ist der Steuerwinkel beim Jekyll so steil, dass das nicht schlecht sein dürfte. Und wenn man auf 120mm absenkt, hat man eine schöne wendige Trailgeometrie mit knapp 69° (Im Gegensatz zu unbrauchbaren 70,5° bei abgesenkter 32er). Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich auch eine 160er Gabel einbauen, wenn's ein Jekyll wird. 

@tobone: Ich zitiere mal aus dem Artikel von nuts, inklusive Kommafehler: "Die Aluversionen des Rahmens werden im Mittel etwa 200-250g schwerer sein, als die Carbonpendants [...]"


----------



## overslag (18. Februar 2011)

Wollte auch erst eine 36 gabel verbauen, aber lass es nun doch .
Die 32 Gabel passt perfekt !


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. Februar 2011)

d-lo schrieb:


> @chefkocher: Wenn ich´s nicht besser wüsste würde ich meinen, wir haben den gleichen Händler .
> Meiner sagt auch, er würde als erster beliefert. Entweder sagt Cannondale das zu jedem Händler, oder jeder Händler sagt es zu den Kunden, ooooder cannondale haut 50 Millionen Jekyll auf einmal raus und es werden alle als erstes beliefert.
> Aber ich würd´s Dir ja gönnen, wenn Du´s vor mir bekommst. Dann könntest Du gleich mal einen Testbericht bezüglich der 160er abgeben



Die Liefertermine sind ein heikles Thema. Ist eigentlich ganz einfach: Hat der Dealer das VOR der Eurobike bestellt, ist er in der ersten Liefercharge im März / April mit drin. Ist es DANACH gebucht, wirds stumpf Juni, bis August.


----------



## d-lo (18. Februar 2011)

*VOR* der Eurobike? Ist nicht war, oder? Schei$$e, dann seh ich schwarz. Na mal schauen, alles was später als Ende Mai ist, ist indiskutabel und führt zu einem anderen Rad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chefkocher (18. Februar 2011)

@d-lo
Wenn dein Händler schon vor der Eurobike "auf Lager" bestellt hast könntest Du ja Glück haben. Also unser Händler hat bereits vor der Eurobike seine gesamte Order gemacht. Unsere Bestellung am 31.August 2010 (1. Tag der Eurobike) war dort schon enthalten.....aber ich glaub es erst wenn ich das Teil vor mir sehe.


----------



## d-lo (18. Februar 2011)

Naja, die haben mir noch ganz optimistisch erzählt, dass sie *gleich* *auf* der Eurobike bestellt haben...Naja, bis jetzt sagen sie, dass die Testbikes Ende Februar und die ersten Modelle Mitte März kommen (laut Vertreter).


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. Februar 2011)

Eurobike war ja schon zu spät. Das haben aber alle von ihren Außendienstlern bestellt. Die damals noch verfügbaren bikes waren ja online zu sehen und das waren mitunter noch ne Hand voll bis gar keine mehr.
Unsere Order vom August kommt jetzt ab März.


----------



## overslag (18. Februar 2011)

So heute das erste mal eine längere Ausfahrt von 5h gehabt , ich muss sagen das Jekyll ist jeden Cent wert- auch wenn das Himod 1 extrem teuer ist 

Was mir aufgefallen ist:
Die Barangaben für den Flow mode passt bei mir zu 100%,
im Elevate nicht so ganz, ist sehr straff , denke werde morgen 0,5- 1 Bar weniger vesuchen.
Zum Thema 36 Gabel:
Ich wollte auch unbedingt eine 36er gabel, jedoch hat mich die 32 Talas voll überzeugt.
Bin nicht zimberlich mit Ihr umgegangen und hatte aber nie das Gefühl das sie zu schwach bzw das sie zu wenig reserven hat.
Ich bleibe daher bei der Fox 32 erstmal.
Fährt lieber erstmal mit der Fox 32 bevor ihr sie gleich tauscht!

Zum Hinterbau:
Hatte eine sx Trail 2009 das bekanntlich einen super Hinterbau hat, das Jekyll steht dem in keinsten nach - es fühlt sich definitiv mehr als 155mm an und Arbeit hervorragend.


Aber ich muss sagen kaufen kaufen kaufen einer der besten bikes die ich gefahren bin!

zum Thema Lieferbarkeit:
Mein händler hat schon vor der eurobike geordert!
War auch einer oder sogar der erste der das Ultimate und das  Himod 1 hatte.
Ultimate anfang Januar
Himod 1 ca vor 2 Wochen

Er bekommt noch:
Erstes Jekyll Alu kommt mitte März in blau größe M
Rot in größe M anfang April sowie auch das Himod 2
Gesamt kommen noch ca 8 Stück

Verfügbar war heute noch ein Jekyll Ultimate größe M


----------



## overslag (18. Februar 2011)

d-lo schrieb:


> Naja, die haben mir noch ganz optimistisch erzählt, dass sie *gleich* *auf* der Eurobike bestellt haben...Naja, bis jetzt sagen sie, dass die Testbikes Ende Februar und die ersten Modelle Mitte März kommen (laut Vertreter).



Die Räder die jetzt schon ausgeliefert wurden sind keine Testbikes sondern auch normale Endkunden Bikes.
Mein Händler hat eine ganz einfach Erklärung für die Verzögerungen:
Fox kommt nicht mit den Dämpfern hinterher.
Sobald welche verfügbar sind, kommen die erstmal in die teuersten Modelle, das ist FAKT.
Sprich kommen nächste Woche 100 Dämpfer  und sie haben noch 100 Himod 1 und himod 2 bikes, bekommene ertsmal die die Dämpfer.
Auch irgendwie logisch:
Ein ultimate kostet das dreifache eines Jekyll 4, warum dann 3 Dämpfer "verschwenden" wenn  das Teure nur einen benötigt aber den gleichen gewinn bringt....
Aber es gibt Hoffnung: Das ultimate ist bereits ausverkauft


----------



## anditirol (18. Februar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Die Barangaben für den Flow mode passt bei mir zu 100%,
> im Elevate nicht so ganz, ist sehr straff , denke werde morgen 0,5- 1 Bar weniger vesuchen.
> Zum Thema 36 Gabel:
> Ich wollte auch unbedingt eine 36er gabel, jedoch hat mich die 32 Talas voll überzeugt.
> ...



Also wie du zu 100% sicher sein kannst dass die Barangaben im Flow passen ist mir ein Rätsel. Ich probiere jetzt schon ziemlich lange herum, zu 100 % kann ich gar nichts sagen. Ohne Sagmonitor kann ich die Grenzen nur durch Durchschlag austesten, ansonsten habe ich keine Parameter. Und Durchschlag ist kein guter Paramter... Was man spürt ist dass das Rad mit viel Sag sehr gut sehr gut arbeiten würde, an die Grenzen gehen ist also durchaus sinnvoll und durch den Elevate Modus auch nicht für den Uphill kontraproduktiv...
Ich habe jetzt sicher gut 50 Testdrops + ein paar tausend 1000hm Trail hinter mir, bin immer noch nicht sicher... Richtig gut einstellen geht erst mit einem Sag Monitor...
Nur wegen dem Elevate weniger Bar fahren finde ich den falschen Ansatz. Ich glaube du musst dich nur an das etwas härtere Setup gewöhnen, das Bike klettert so ungemein effizient..


----------



## overslag (18. Februar 2011)

Das mitm dem Elevate kann gut sein, erstmal weiter testen.

Das mit dem Sag monitor ist so eine Sache...
Ist ein nettes  Gimmik, jedoch benötigt man dies nicht unbedingt wie ich finde.
Ich fahre so, dass es mir gefällt und nicht nach einem Sag Monitor.
Bin mein Hometrail gefahren ( davor mit einem Sx trail und dhx coil) und konnte keinen Durchschlag feststellen und einen Durchschlag spürt man 
Dabei waren auch gute 2 meter Drops...von daher passt das so..
Und da wir wahrscheinlich wieso keinen sag monitor bekommen, warum auch immer, musst du auch ohne diesen einstellen.
Klar wäre es mit einem Sagmonitor leichter um festzustellen wieviel Reserve man noch hat- aber ist nunmal nicht so- daher verlasse ich mich momentan auf mein Gefühl


----------



## kailer (18. Februar 2011)

@overslag: Danke für den Fahrbericht. Das klingt echt gut. Muss dringend morgen mit dem Händler reden, der war sehr entspannt, was die Lieferbarkeit angeht. Welche Kurbel und welchen LRS fährst du denn jetzt für die zwei Meter Drops und so? 

Wieviel Prozent kann man eigentlich realistischerweise heraushandeln, es heisst ja immer "den Listenpreis bezahlt niemand bei einem Neurad". Ich hatte bisher immer nur Gebrauchte und Vorjahresmodelle. Mein Händler hat mir spontan sieben Prozent bei Barzahlung für das Himod 2 angeboten.
Letztes Jahr gab es bei einem Cannondale Händler 15% Frühbestellerrabatt, daher dachte ich eigentlich, das wäre jetzt auch drin. Aber dank der großen Nachfrage wohl doch nicht...

Gruß
kailer


----------



## overslag (18. Februar 2011)

@Kailer 
Das mit dem Rabatt ist so eine Sache, denke im Normalfall sind 10% okay da die Nachfrage zu groß ist.
Es wird auch Händler geben die keinen Rabatt geben.

Ich schweige dazu lieber was ich gezahlt bzw welchen Rabatt ich bekommen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anditirol (18. Februar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Das mitm dem Elevate kann gut sein, erstmal weiter testen.
> 
> Das mit dem Sag monitor ist so eine Sache...
> Ist ein nettes  Gimmik, jedoch benötigt man dies nicht unbedingt wie ich finde.
> ...



Bei einer derart starken Progression genau fest zu stellen wann und wie fest ein Durchschlag da war ist extrem schwierig. Einzig wenn er voll durchrauscht, dann hat man aber wieder einen sehr schlechten Anhaltspunkt. Beim Sagmonitor kann ich exakt ablesen in wie weit Reserven da sind. Deswegen finde ich den Ausdruck Gimmick sehr unangebracht. Um richtig abzustimmen ist der Monitor ein Muss und soll unbedingt von CD geliefert werden.


----------



## Gehhilfe (19. Februar 2011)

das Jekyll wäre genau mein bike wenn nur der Dämpfer nicht wäre.
Was ist wenn man mit dem Dämpfer nicht zufrieden ist - keine Chance etwas zu ändern......
Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## 1st_Parma (19. Februar 2011)

Gehhilfe schrieb:


> das Jekyll wäre genau mein bike wenn nur der Dämpfer nicht wäre.
> Was ist wenn man mit dem Dämpfer nicht zufrieden ist - keine Chance etwas zu ändern......
> Wie seht ihr das?


 
Das Bike definiert sich über den Dämpfer.


----------



## kailer (20. Februar 2011)

Gehhilfe schrieb:


> das Jekyll wäre genau mein bike wenn nur der Dämpfer nicht wäre.
> Was ist wenn man mit dem Dämpfer nicht zufrieden ist - keine Chance etwas zu ändern......
> Wie seht ihr das?



Tja, wenn du kompetenter in Sachen Dämpfertechnik als Peter Denk bist, baust du dir am besten dein eigenes Radl... Ich bin's nicht, deshalb reicht mir der Dämpfer im Jekyll...


----------



## overslag (20. Februar 2011)

Der Dämpfer im Jekyll ist besser! besser! als jeder andere Airdämpfer in einem Bike, die ich bis dato gefahren bin- und das waren einige!!
Er rauscht nicht durch den Federweg wie alle anderen Air Dämpfer, einfach Göttlich.
Einstellung ist auch einfach, Wartung / Anfälligkeit kann man noch nichts sagen....
Man merkt aufjedenfall das der Rahmen mit dem Dämpfer entwickelt wurde, wurde mir gestern nach 8h Trailen wieder bewusster.

Mein gefahrene Bikes  mal länger mal kürzer gefahren:
Specialized Demo
Specialized Enduro
Specialized Pitch
Specialized Sx Trail 
Cannondale Moto
Cannondale Rize
Cannondale Scalpel
Morewood Izimu
Canyon Torque
+ viele kurzzeitig in Bikeparks versucht 

Cannondale Jekyll, für mich das beste Bike von allen
Werde das Bike auch definitiv länger fahren...
Denke wieso/hoffe das auf der diesjährigen Eurobike eine passende 150mm Lefty vorgestellt wird 

@Anditirol
bin gestern ca 1 Bar weniger gefahren als vorgegeben, fand es gefühlsmäßig besser als mit einem Bar mehr.
Was ich schlecht finde ist die Dämpferpumpe, beim abdrehen geht immer einwenig Luft verloren.
Sprich macht man 15 bar rein ist nach dem entfernen der Pumpe ca 14 bar drin bzw man weiß es nicht so genau.
Meine Pumpe für die Federgabel hat so eine art Blockierhebel, macht man 2 bar rein , sind nach dem entfernen der Pumpe auch 2 bar drin.
Bei dir auch?
Werde es mal mit meiner Federgabelpumpe versuchen...

Gruss


----------



## kailer (20. Februar 2011)

Die entweichende Luft kommt höchstwahrscheinlich aus dem Schlauch der Pumpe, ist bei vielen so. Normalerweise verriegelt das Ventil des Dämpfers beim Abschrauben, dadurch geht keine Luft verloren. Würde mich wundern, wenn Fox das jetzt plötzlich anders machen sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anditirol (20. Februar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> @Anditirol
> bin gestern ca 1 Bar weniger gefahren als vorgegeben, fand es gefühlsmäßig besser als mit einem Bar mehr.
> Was ich schlecht finde ist die Dämpferpumpe, beim abdrehen geht immer einwenig Luft verloren.
> Sprich macht man 15 bar rein ist nach dem entfernen der Pumpe ca 14 bar drin bzw man weiß es nicht so genau.
> ...


Ich fahre auch ein etwas weicheres Setup (eine Stufe drunter in der Bartabelle) wie angegeben. Bin zu Beginn mit genau dem vorgegebenen, dann mit etwas weniger, dann mit etwas mehr gefahren. Wie schon erwähnt fährt sich das Bike sehr gut mit viel Sag, deswegen wäre mir die weichere Abstimmung lieber (Flow Mode). Ich denke aber dass ich doch ein paar mal einen leichten Durchschlag hatte, bin mir aber wie auch schon erwähnt durch die starke Progression nicht sicher ob und wie stark der Durchschlag war. 
Die Pumpe ist wirklich eher Mist. Zum einen ist die abgebildete Skala durch das grosse Druckspektrum sehr grob. Zum anderen ist die Pumpe doch etwas klobig wenn man diese auf ne Transalp mitnehmen will. Mit meinem Gewicht kann ich aber gerade noch so meine bisherige Dämpferpumpe dafür verwenden. Bei mir geht nicht wirklich viel Druck raus beim Abschrauben der Pumpe (egal welche). Ich habe zu Beginn einfach den vorgegebenen Druck in der Negativkammer rein gepumpt, dann abgeschlossen, dann wieder dran und nochmal gemessen, auf der groben Skala war nicht sehr viel Unterschied festzustellen.


----------



## Gehhilfe (20. Februar 2011)

kailer schrieb:


> Tja, wenn du kompetenter in Sachen Dämpfertechnik als Peter Denk bist, baust du dir am besten dein eigenes Radl... Ich bin's nicht, deshalb reicht mir der Dämpfer im Jekyll...


 

dein Wort in Gottes Ohr, dann bin ich gespannt wann und wo ich das Teil endlich mal Probefahren kann.


----------



## Nechei (20. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Gibt es das neue Jekyll eigentlich ohne Anbau teile,also nur den Rahmen/Gabel???Und wenn ja was kostet der Rahmen ca???

Mfg Christian


----------



## overslag (20. Februar 2011)

Hey, 
Ja gibt es, aber laut meinem Händler erst gegen Juli
Alu Rahmen vk. 2400 nur die Farbe blau/ braun
Carbon Rahmen vk 2999 nur schwarz/ grau
Jeweils ohne Gabel! Inkl steuersatz

Denke ein komplettbike Zu kaufen ist besser und auch schneller verfügbar


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Februar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Denke wieso/hoffe das auf der diesjährigen Eurobike eine passende 150mm Lefty vorgestellt wird


Eine bereits vorhandene 140 Max macht sich sicher auch gut ...



Nechei schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Gibt es das neue Jekyll eigentlich ohne Anbau teile,also nur den Rahmen/Gabel???Und wenn ja was kostet der Rahmen ca???
> 
> Mfg Christian



... und ja die gibt's (Alu 2299,-- Carbon 2999,--), aber wann die wirklich geliefert werden steht wohl in den Sternen. Ich warte ...


----------



## kantn-manuel (21. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mich damals auch informiert wegen Rahmenpreisen:

ist definitiv eigentlich nur sauteuer diese Variante

und zur Lieferzeit: mein Rad wurde im Oktober 2010 bestellt.

Liefertermin wurde mit März 2011 bestätigt.

Bin selbst im Vertrieb -- habe mir das schriftlich geben lassen


----------



## cubisti (21. Februar 2011)

@overslag 
Der Dämpfer im Jekyll ist besser! besser! als jeder andere Airdämpfer in  einem Bike, die ich bis dato gefahren bin- und das waren einige!!

Bin ja eher der Meinung das es kein herkömmlicher Luftdämpfer ist .
Sondern sein Federmedium ist Öl.

Gruss


----------



## kantn-manuel (21. Februar 2011)

wie soll öl federn???
ist physikalisch unmöglich!!
Flüssigkeiten sind im Normalfall nicht komprimierbar, und für Öl gilt das 100%ig!!


----------



## cubisti (21. Februar 2011)

In verbindung mit einer veränderbaren Luftkammer wie auf Seite 1 in der Schnittzeichnung schon .
Ist auf jeden Fall eine andere Arbeitsweise als ein herkömmlicher Luftdämpfer.


----------



## luk! (21. Februar 2011)

@cubisti
entweder du meinst das Dämpfungsmedium oder du hast den Aufbau nicht verstanden. Und so gut wie alle (den Magura MX ausgenommen) Luftfederbeine sind ölgedämpft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (21. Februar 2011)

luk! schrieb:


> @cubisti
> entweder du meinst das DÃ¤mpfungsmedium oder du hast den Aufbau nicht verstanden. Und so gut wie alle (den Magura MX ausgenommen) Luftfederbeine sind Ã¶lgedÃ¤mpftâ¦



dem ist nichts hinzuzufÃ¼gen

luft ist die feder und Ã¶l das dÃ¤mpfungsmedium.
ohne dem Ã¶l wÃ¼rde dein rad selten den boden berÃ¼hren, quasi ungedÃ¤mpfte schwingung!   und das wÃ¼rde die aufhÃ¤ngung ad absurdum fÃ»hren.


----------



## overslag (21. Februar 2011)

@anditirol:
Wie auch du fahre ich den Druck eine Stufe unter meinem Gewicht.
Wie schaut es bei dir mit dem rebound aus, fährst du den laut Tabelle im Flow und elevate Modus ? 
Wieviele Klicks hast du vom geschlossenen Zustand ( slow) ausgehend im Flow und elevate??


----------



## anditirol (21. Februar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> @anditirol:
> Wie auch du fahre ich den Druck eine Stufe unter meinem Gewicht.
> Wie schaut es bei dir mit dem rebound aus, fährst du den laut Tabelle im Flow und elevate Modus ?
> Wieviele Klicks hast du vom geschlossenen Zustand ( slow) ausgehend im Flow und elevate??


Im Flow 11 CCW out (schneller wie angegeben), im Elevate 7 CCW out (langsamer).... du?


----------



## overslag (21. Februar 2011)

Flow 12
Elevate 8

Bei 65kg nackt
Was wiegst du?


----------



## anditirol (21. Februar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Flow 12
> Elevate 8
> 
> Bei 65kg nackt
> Was wiegst du?



Genau eine Stufe drüber in der Tabelle


----------



## Sagatasan (21. Februar 2011)

welche rahmengröße hat denn dein ultimate???


----------



## anditirol (21. Februar 2011)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> welche rahmengröße hat denn dein ultimate???


Falls du meins meinst, Grösse L. Die Grössen beim Jekyll kann man gut am hinteren Dreieck (Kalashnikov nennst CD) erkennen, das ist etwas grösser als beim M.


----------



## overslag (21. Februar 2011)

@anditirol :
Daraus kann man eigentlich folgendes ziehen:
Je geringer das Körpergewicht deso mehr (schneller) der ccw im flow mode, desto weniger (langsamer) ccw im Elevate mode.....


----------



## Sagatasan (21. Februar 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> Falls du meins meinst, Grösse L. Die Grössen beim Jekyll kann man gut am hinteren Dreieck (Kalashnikov nennst CD) erkennen, das ist etwas grösser als beim M.



klar hab ich deins gemeint - wer hier hat sonst noch ein ultimate??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overslag (21. Februar 2011)

Total vergessen:
Samstag bei der ersten Ausfahrt ist auch der erste Schaden entstanden!
Beim Bergauffahren habe ich vorne vom mittleren Blatt in das kleine Blatt schalten wollen, dabei ist die Kette zwischen das große Zahnrad und der Kettenstrebe eingeklemmt worden!
Hierdurch ist jetzt ca ein 1cm großer Lackplatzer an der Kettenstrebe, carbon ist sichtbar.
Ich würde daher empfehlen das Jekyll nur mit zwei blättern vorne zu fahren, da der abstand vom großen Blatt bis zur Kettenstrebe ca 3mm beträgt!
Spring die Kette öfters ab kann das irgendwann böse ausgehen.
Ich werde mir daher auch definitiv eine Stinger 2 fach Kefü Montieren, die Kette baumelt so einfach zuviel rum.


----------



## anditirol (21. Februar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Total vergessen:
> Samstag bei der ersten Ausfahrt ist auch der erste Schaden entstanden!
> Beim Bergauffahren habe ich vorne vom mittleren Blatt in das kleine Blatt schalten wollen, dabei ist die Kette zwischen das große Zahnrad und der Kettenstrebe eingeklemmt worden!
> Hierdurch ist jetzt ca ein 1cm großer Lackplatzer an der Kettenstrebe, carbon ist sichtbar.
> ...



Kannst du davon bitte mal ein Bild machen, kanns mir grad nicht vorstellen wie es bei dir die Kette verklemmt hat. Einzig unten bei der Strebe kann ich mir vorstellen, da ist bei mir aber eine Aluschutzplatte von CD verbaut worden.


----------



## overslag (21. Februar 2011)

Habe ein Bild gemacht.
Werde über die Stelle die M3 Schutzfolie verkleben, zwar macht es dem Carbon nichts wenn es unlackiert bleibt jedoch platzt ansonsten der Lack immer weiter auf.

Bild:
http://www.imagebanana.com/view/csp5zja6/CIMG0929.JPG


----------



## anditirol (21. Februar 2011)

Danke! Nicht so toll, hoffe mal dass das bei meiner Zweifachkurbel nicht passiert... Mal schauen...


----------



## overslag (21. Februar 2011)

Denke bei der 2fach nicht so schnell wie bei einer 3 fach wegen der Kettenlänge.
Werde aber trotzdem eine Kefü anbringen, das rumbaumeln der Kette ist nicht gesund


----------



## cubisti (21. Februar 2011)

Ihr habt recht jetzt hab ichs verstanden. na ja bisl geirrt 
Kann ja mal passieren.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (22. Februar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Habe ein Bild gemacht.
> Werde über die Stelle die M3 Schutzfolie verkleben, zwar macht es dem Carbon nichts wenn es unlackiert bleibt jedoch platzt ansonsten der Lack immer weiter auf.
> 
> Bild:
> http://www.imagebanana.com/view/csp5zja6/CIMG0929.JPG



Nicht weiter tragisch, hat mein Spicy auch abbekommen als es noch 3-fach hatte:





Hab da nun Panzertape dran *g* Wobei mir gerade einfällt, mein Händler hat mir den passenden Lack zum Rad ja mitgegeben


----------



## anditirol (23. Februar 2011)

Da die Zusammenfassung vom Testbericht Jekyll 1 in der Bike falls es jemand interessiert und noch nicht gelesen hat:

http://www.bauersport.ch/index.php?option=com_docman&task=doc_download&gid=23&Itemid=http://ww


----------



## El Cid0815 (23. Februar 2011)

Oh ja, ein großer Wurf. - Kauf ich!
Und das Beste: Ich warte meine Dämpfer nicht mehr selbst.
Das überlasse ich anderen.
 Den DYAD RT2 Dämpfer wickele ich dann schön in 50 Euroscheine ein (so circa alle 600 km), so das man nichts mehr von dem Dämpfer sieht und dann schicke ich ihn zu ... 

Und dann kommt er "mir nichts Dir nichts" nach 4 Wochen zurück.
Herrlich.


----------



## anditirol (23. Februar 2011)

El Cid0815 schrieb:


> Oh ja, ein großer Wurf. - Kauf ich!
> Und das Beste: Ich warte meine Dämpfer nicht mehr selbst.
> Das überlasse ich anderen.
> Den DYAD RT2 Dämpfer wickele ich dann schön in 50 Euroscheine ein (so circa alle 600 km), so das man nichts mehr von dem Dämpfer sieht und dann schicke ich ihn zu ...
> ...



Hat ja lange gebraucht bis sowas wie du in dem Forum aufgetaucht ist  
Schön dass man noch überrascht wird!


----------



## gmk (23. Februar 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> Hat ja lange gebraucht bis *sowas wie du *in dem Forum aufgetaucht ist
> Schön dass man noch überrascht wird!



*??*


----------



## freeride24 (23. Februar 2011)

was wird der dämpfer neu kosten falls er mal kaputt gehen sollte?
also im aftermarket


----------



## anditirol (23. Februar 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> *??*



Ich bin um jede Kritik dankbar, darum lese und schreib ich im Forum. 
Die Motivation hinter dem Post auf das ich mich bezogen habe war von dem Schreiber mit Sicherheit nicht eine konstruktive Kritik abzugeben. Ursache für solch ein Verhalten ist meist Neid, eine schlechte Kindheit oder sonst was....

Natürlich hat er im Kern recht, die Haltbarkeit des Dämpfers wird sich erst zeigen müssen, die Zeitschriften die so ein Bike einem Test unterziehen sollten darauf auch hinweisen. Es wird sicher auch spannend wie kulant Cannondale bzw. Fox reagieren wird wenn ein Dämpfer kaputt geht. Mir wurde gesagt dass sie sehr kulant sein werden da Sie unbedingt wollen dass die Technologie angenommen wird.... Mal schauen..


----------



## d-lo (23. Februar 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> Ich bin um jede Kritik dankbar, darum lese und schreib ich im Forum.
> Ursache für solch ein Verhalten ist meist Neid, eine schlechte Kindheit oder sonst was....


----------



## jbt (23. Februar 2011)

mal ne ganze andere Frage: Kann mir jemand was über den LRS sagen? Ich finde leider keine Erfahrungsberichte oder Test....

Danke schonmal

Grüße jbt


----------



## kailer (23. Februar 2011)

Beim Himod 1 sind ja die Black Flag Pro dabei: Nur 24 doppelt konifizierte Speichen, 19mm Innenbreite und ein Gewicht von unter 1600 Gramm: Der Laufradsatz zum Elevate Mode. Entweder auf dem Berggipfel eine Servicestation einrichten, der dir für den Flow Mode was Stabileres gibt, oder gleich unten austauschen, zusammen mit den Nobby Nics. 

Dazu kommt noch der schlechte Wiederverkaufswert dank prestigeloser Marke: Würde ich meiner Freundin schenken. Wer so leicht ist wie diese und so vorsichtig fährt, kann ihn natürlich auch selber benutzen. Dann ist das Jekyll aber overkill.

Die Ausstattung der Jekylls mit dem ganzen Crosscountry Gemüse dran kann man nur verstehen, wenn man sich das Claymore ins Bewusstsein ruft: Die beiden müssen sich eben deutlich unterscheiden. Dummerweise hat das Claymore ein krummes Sitzrohr, und wie Peter Denk hasse ich es, wenn ich meine Sattelstütze nicht ordentlich versenken kann...  Also werde ich mir wohl ein Jekyll kaufen... und einen neuen LRS dazu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gschmakofazy (24. Februar 2011)

Der Frage kann ich mich nur anschließen, bezogen auf die CBs im Ultimate: 

Laut Wikipedia sind das ja CC-Laufräder. Kann einer der neureichen Ultimate-Besitzer bestätigen, dass das wirklich nur Cobalts sind, oder ham die evtl Iodine drinnen (ich vertraue weder der CD-Homepage noch den Bikebravos)?

Zum Uphill-Mode würde mich noch interessieren, wies denn mit einem Lockout aussieht. Ich bin bisher kein einziges Bike gefahren, egal wie genial konzipiert oder plattformbedämpft, bei dem ein Lockout nicht nötig gewesen ist.

Langsam versuche ich mich von dem ganzen Hype zu distanzieren und meinen Focus auf so ein Baumarkt-Genius zu richten - hätte es auch nicht für möglich gehalten, dass ein Scott-Bike mal wie ein Schnäppchen wirkt. Für Touren und wenn man auch bergauf Spaß haben will (2fach vs 3fach), ist das die bessere Wahl. Traurig am Jekyll ist außerdem, dass die Midrange-Modelle hässlich sind wie die Nacht schwarz und somit nur Alu oder Ultimate bleiben.


----------



## Chefkocher (24. Februar 2011)

kailer schrieb:


> Beim Himod 1 sind ja die Black Flag Pro dabei: Nur 24 doppelt konifizierte Speichen, 19mm Innenbreite und ein Gewicht von unter 1600 Gramm: Der Laufradsatz zum Elevate Mode. Entweder auf dem Berggipfel eine Servicestation einrichten, der dir für den Flow Mode was Stabileres gibt, oder gleich unten austauschen, zusammen mit den Nobby Nics.
> 
> Dazu kommt noch der schlechte Wiederverkaufswert dank prestigeloser Marke: Würde ich meiner Freundin schenken. Wer so leicht ist wie diese und so vorsichtig fährt, kann ihn natürlich auch selber benutzen. Dann ist das Jekyll aber overkill.
> 
> Die Ausstattung der Jekylls mit dem ganzen Crosscountry Gemüse dran kann man nur verstehen, wenn man sich das Claymore ins Bewusstsein ruft: Die beiden müssen sich eben deutlich unterscheiden. Dummerweise hat das Claymore ein krummes Sitzrohr, und wie Peter Denk hasse ich es, wenn ich meine Sattelstütze nicht ordentlich versenken kann...  Also werde ich mir wohl ein Jekyll kaufen... und einen neuen LRS dazu...


 
Bei mir (Jekyll 3) wird u.a. die Federgabel gegen eine 2011er 36 Talas 160 getauscht. In diesem Zusammenhang fliegen die serienmäßigen Laufräder ebenso raus. Derzeit tendiere ich zur trendigen Kombination aus Hope Pro 2-Naben und ZTR Flow. Als Reifen dann voraussichtlich hinten einen 2,4 Ardent und vorne einen 2,5 Highroller oder Minion.


----------



## d-lo (24. Februar 2011)

Vorne Highroller und hinten Ardent habe ich auch schon auf der Liste. Mit den Laufrädern lass ich mir noch Zeit. Die sollen ja beim 4er (laut Hersteller) Enduro-Felgen sein. Die reichen mir erst einmal. Wenn ich mir so überlege, was die CC-Laufräder an meinem Hardtail in 11 Jahren alles mitmachen mussten...
Und wegen der 160er Federgabel warten ich auf Deinen Fahrbericht...


----------



## Sagatasan (24. Februar 2011)

Gschmakofazy schrieb:


> ...Traurig am Jekyll ist außerdem, dass die Midrange-Modelle hässlich sind wie die Nacht schwarz und somit nur Alu oder Ultimate bleiben.


 
Die Carbon-Lackierungen gefallen mir auch nicht wirklich - außer der vom ultimate natürlich!

Das Magnesium White von den Alus passt hingegen 1A. So wird auch mein 3er aussehen.

Für die Kärntner Nockberge dürfte der LRS schon passen - wenn nicht wird er zerstört und ersetzt


----------



## anditirol (24. Februar 2011)

Gschmakofazy schrieb:


> Kann einer der neureichen Ultimate-Besitzer bestätigen, dass das wirklich nur Cobalts sind, oder ham die evtl Iodine drinnen (ich vertraue weder der CD-Homepage noch den Bikebravos)?



Dafür vertraust du neureichen Ultimate Besitzern?  


Zumdem ist es interessant dass du die XC Räder am CD kritisierst, du dir aber überlegst ein Rad anzuschaffen welches extrem weich ist im Bereich Steuerrohr und Tretlager.... 

Nicht für dich, viell. für einen den es tatsächlich interessiert:
Die Cobalt Räder sind für XC erstaunlich steif. Was mir zudem besonders gefällt ist dass man bei einem Speichenbruch nicht den Reifen demontieren muss, besonders interessant da ich Tubless fahre und es dann immer eine nette Sauerei gibt. Und jede Speiche hat die selbe Länge, ist z.B. beim Hope Flow Satz lästig wenn man drei verschiedene Längen dabei haben muss...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. Februar 2011)

Speichen sollten an keinem LRS brechen...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (24. Februar 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> Natürlich hat er im Kern recht, die Haltbarkeit des Dämpfers wird sich erst zeigen müssen, die Zeitschriften die so ein Bike einem Test unterziehen sollten darauf auch hinweisen. Es wird sicher auch spannend wie kulant Cannondale bzw. Fox reagieren wird wenn ein Dämpfer kaputt geht. Mir wurde gesagt dass sie sehr kulant sein werden da Sie unbedingt wollen dass die Technologie angenommen wird.... Mal schauen..



Würde mich auch interessieren. Solche Systeme würden sonst auf jeden Fall von einem Kauf eines solchen Rades abhalten, egal wie toll das funktioniert.

Bei anderen Rädern fährt man Ding halt zusammen und kauft sich alle zwei jahre nen Neuen beim Händler der Wahl.

Wäre ärgerlich, wenn man da wirklich länger als zwei Wochen auf den Dämpfer warten müsste. Also zumindest für Ganzjahresradler wie mich.


----------



## elanniel (24. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand 'ne Idee, welche Rahmengröße bei 95 cm Schrittlänge und 1,93 m  Körpergröße passend wäre.

Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass das Jekyll sehr lang baut, sodass  obenherum das L vielleicht ausreicht. Die Sattelstütze dürfte dann aber wohl schon ziemlich ordentlich rausschauen.

Hat irgendwer evtl. zufällig auch schon ein Bild vom XL?

Das Steuerrohr ist beim XL ja länger. Wäre interessant, ob das untere Ende des Kalashnikov-Dreiecks daher auch weiter oben auf das Sitzrohr trifft oder die "Oberrohrverlängerung" noch steiler gen Sitzrohr ragt .

Will nämlich auch ein Jekyll haben .

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## hafrazi (24. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
hab mein Carbon 2 schon seit längerem in den Staaten bestellt und hab nun erfahren dass es nun geliefert wird, war gestern von Cannondale an den Händler.
Kurze Kontrollfrage zur Grösse bin 178cm und habe ein M bestellt. Was fährt Ihr für Grössen bei welcher Körbergrösse ?
Grurs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chefkocher (24. Februar 2011)

hafrazi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hab mein Carbon 2 schon seit längerem in den Staaten bestellt und hab nun erfahren dass es nun geliefert wird, war gestern von Cannondale an den Händler.
> Kurze Kontrollfrage zur Grösse bin 178cm und habe ein M bestellt. Was fährt Ihr für Grössen bei welcher Körbergrösse ?
> Grurs


 
Es scheint sich tatsächlich wieder etwas hinsichtlich Auslieferungen zu tun. Siehe auch hier: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=665182&page=4
Bisher scheint CD ja von von oben herab (Ultimate, Himod 1, Himod 2...) den Markt zu bestücken. Lt. Aussage meines Händlers ist der Liefertermin für unsere Jekylls (ein Jekyll 3, zwei Jekyll 4) noch weiterhin 10./11.KW. Sollte es zu Verschiebungen kommen, würde dies in der 9. KW von CD mitgeteilt. Ich bleib optimistisch 

...achja Größen: 
ich: 1,82 cm 82 cm Schrittlänge ---> M
Kollege 1: Körpergröße wie ich, Schrittöänge ?  ----> M
Kollege 2: 1,78 Schrittlänge 80 cm -----> M
haben alle auf dem Ultimate Größe M und L probegesesen...passt !


----------



## kantn-manuel (24. Februar 2011)

mein 2er ist bei 183cm und 86cm SL ein L geworden

aufgrund der Abplatzungen durch die Kette werde ich mir die "Dreist" bestellen und die Grundplatte neu machen, nämlich für ISCG3 und gleich die Kettenführung erweitern ;-)

lg
manuel


----------



## hafrazi (24. Februar 2011)

Danke, dann bin ich mal froh dass ich die richtige Grösse bestellt habe.
Normalerweise fahre ich ein solches Teil mal probe aber war damals keines aufzutreiben und ich halt auch nicht in den USA.
Bei mir hiess es zuerst Mitte Dezember wurde dann auf Ende Februar korrigiert.
Sollte ja jetzt hinhauen.


----------



## anditirol (24. Februar 2011)

elanniel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand 'ne Idee, welche Rahmengröße bei 95 cm Schrittlänge und 1,93 m  Körpergröße passend wäre.
> 
> ...



Ich würde mal eine Testfahrt riskieren, richtig gute Aussagen dazu wirst du im Forum nicht finden können  Wenn du hier und bei den Testberichten zum Jekyll mal durchstöberst wirst du extrem unterschiedliche Meinungen zum Thema bekommen, dass das Jekyll am Oberrohr lang baut stimmt aber mit Sicherheit nicht. Die meisten Tester gingen nach einer Testfahrt auf das nächst grössere Modell. Ich (177, Schrittlänge 85,5) bin bis jetzt auch immer Rahmengrösse M gefahren , das Jekyll wollte mir bei einer Vorbaulänge von 6cm nicht passen. Hauptgrund war der Abstand zwischen Treter in 2 Uhr Stellung und Lenker (Schaltung, die ja richtig montiert stark nach hinten schaut), dieser Abstand muss mindestens so lang sein dass man auch bei einem leichten Einschlag und im Stehen nicht mit dem Knie beim Lenker anschlägt.  Besonders dann wenn du sehr schwierige Trails fährst (S3-S4) ist das wichtig. Solltest du vor allem Trails runter hämmern, dann kannst der Abstand leicht kleiner sein. Abstand vergrössern geht natürlich über die Vorbaulänge, für mich keine Option. 

@ hafrazi
Bei 1,78 sollte es schon passen, ansonsten hald übern Vorbau..


Anmerkung zu 95cm Schrittlänge und Grösse L: Die mitgelieferte Reverb wäre zu kurz...


----------



## anditirol (24. Februar 2011)

Der Sattel war wie vermutet ein Glump


----------



## kantn-manuel (24. Februar 2011)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> Es scheint sich tatsächlich wieder etwas hinsichtlich Auslieferungen zu tun. Siehe auch hier: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=665182&page=4
> Bisher scheint CD ja von von oben herab (Ultimate, Himod 1, Himod 2...) den Markt zu bestücken. Lt. Aussage meines Händlers ist der Liefertermin für unsere Jekylls (ein Jekyll 3, zwei Jekyll 4) noch weiterhin 10./11.KW. Sollte es zu Verschiebungen kommen, würde dies in der 9. KW von CD mitgeteilt. Ich bleib optimistisch
> 
> die amis reden von den 2ern Auslieferung am 5.03.2011 bei ihrem Händler lechzzzzzzzz, dann dürfte März für mich auch passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sagatasan (24. Februar 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> Der Sattel war wie vermutet ein Glump



bekommst sicher einen neuen - bei dem preis


----------



## anditirol (24. Februar 2011)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> bekommst sicher einen neuen - bei dem preis



Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr


----------



## kantn-manuel (24. Februar 2011)

El Cid0815 schrieb:


> Oh ja, ein großer Wurf. - Kauf ich!
> Und das Beste: Ich warte meine Dämpfer nicht mehr selbst.
> Das überlasse ich anderen.
> Den DYAD RT2 Dämpfer wickele ich dann schön in 50 Euroscheine ein (so circa alle 600 km), so das man nichts mehr von dem Dämpfer sieht und dann schicke ich ihn zu ...
> ...



wenn es alle so sehen würden gebe es keine Innovationen, und die die das Rad kaufen nehmen anscheinend das in Kauf!


----------



## overslag (24. Februar 2011)

So auch mal wieder Zeit etwas zu schreiben...bin nurnoch aufm Rad 
Eindruck nach 200km:
Hammer!.
Kurbel habe ich nun gegen eine schwarze Fsa Afterburner getauscht und mit einem Bashguard versehen.
Für alle die vorhaben eine Kettenführungsrolle zu montieren:
Mit einer BB30 Kurbel wird das nicht klappen, habe es ca 3 h versucht, geht jedoch nicht.
Das Problem ist, dass wenn man eine Kettenspannrolle mittels iscg anbringen möchte, berühren sich die Schrauben der Kefü mit der der Kurbel.
Habe es mit verschiedenen Schrauben versucht, sogar bei den Senkkopfschrauben den Kopf runtergefeilt, jedoch null luft.
Wie es mit bsa aussieht kann ich nicht sagen.
Verwedendete Kefü war eine Stinger iscg 2fach.

Neuer Laufradsatz wurde bestellt:
Hope Pro 2 mit Notubes Ztr flow Felgen.

Wenn der Lrs kommt ist nun alles nach meinem Wunsch, Bilder folgen.

Bis dahin....


----------



## Sagatasan (24. Februar 2011)

du würdest das bike also wieder kaufen


----------



## overslag (24. Februar 2011)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> du würdest das bike also wieder kaufen



Im Traum nicht ....


----------



## overslag (24. Februar 2011)

hafrazi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hab mein Carbon 2 schon seit längerem in den Staaten bestellt und hab nun erfahren dass es nun geliefert wird, war gestern von Cannondale an den Händler.
> Kurze Kontrollfrage zur Grösse bin 178cm und habe ein M bestellt. Was fährt Ihr für Grössen bei welcher Körbergrösse ?
> Grurs



Eher l bin 173cm und fahre m , kleiner sollte es aber nicht sein.
Das jekyll hat ein recht kurzes oberrohr.
Nimm lieber m


----------



## Heideheizer82 (24. Februar 2011)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> Die Carbon-Lackierungen gefallen mir auch nicht wirklich - außer der vom ultimate natürlich!
> 
> Das Magnesium White von den Alus passt hingegen 1A. So wird auch mein 3er aussehen.
> 
> ...


----------



## gmk (24. Februar 2011)

elanniel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand 'ne Idee, welche Rahmengröße bei 95 cm Schrittlänge und 1,93 m  Körpergröße passend wäre.
> 
> ...



defintix XL



			
				chefkocher schrieb:
			
		

> ich: 1,82 cm 82 cm Schrittlänge ---> M
> Kollege 1: Körpergröße wie ich, Schrittöänge ? ----> M
> Kollege 2: 1,78 Schrittlänge 80 cm -----> M



100% agree


			
				anditirol schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ich (177, Schrittlänge 85,5) bin bis jetzt auch immer Rahmengrösse M gefahren , das Jekyll wollte mir bei einer Vorbaulänge von 6cm nicht passen. ...





			
				anditiro schrieb:
			
		

> lDer Sattel war wie vermutet ein Glump



fizik macht gute sättel, das carbongestell ist aber sehr witzig


----------



## Sagatasan (24. Februar 2011)

edit:
Heideheizer82:

ok - das graue gefällt mir jetzt auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-lo (24. Februar 2011)

Von mir aus könnte es rosa mit weißen Punkten sein, ich will das schei$$ Ding endlich haben.


----------



## kantn-manuel (25. Februar 2011)

ich will es auch haben, jedoch muss ich auch sagen,dass ich das grau im Katalog eher als öde gesehen habe. Aber hier auf dem Foto finde ich es ausgesprochen ansprechend, hätte mir auch gefallen.
So warte ich jetzt auf mein "undefinierbares Grün" ...und hoffe dass es mir gefällt


----------



## hafrazi (25. Februar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Eher l bin 173cm und fahre m , kleiner sollte es aber nicht sein.
> Das jekyll hat ein recht kurzes oberrohr.
> Nimm lieber m



danke, wollte mich nur bestätigt haben, fahre lieber in aufrechterer Position.


----------



## anditirol (25. Februar 2011)

hafrazi schrieb:


> danke, wollte mich nur bestätigt haben, fahre lieber in aufrechterer Position.



 nicht schlecht... Die einzigen zwei in dem Forum die das Bike tatsächlich fahren sagen tendenziell was anderes und bestätigen dich nicht (auch alle Prototypentester, also fast alle die tatsächlich das Rad gefahren haben)


----------



## yann.roux (25. Februar 2011)

Hi,

nach so viel hin und her bzgl. der Größe fange ich auch an zu zweifeln 
Ich bin 181cm Groß mit 84cm Beinlange und würde gerne sowohl Touren als auch Enduro fahren. Was wäre die beste Größe - L oder M?

Ich warte auf einen 3er und meinen Händler hat mir gesagt, dass die Größe M mitte Märzund die Größe L ende April geliefert werden sollen!!!!
Habt Ihr auch die gleiche Info


----------



## anditirol (25. Februar 2011)

yann.roux schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nach so viel hin und her bzgl. der Größe fange ich auch an zu zweifeln
> Ich bin 181cm Groß mit 84cm Beinlange und würde gerne sowohl Touren als auch Enduro fahren. Was wäre die beste Größe - L oder M?
> ...



Ja wenn du die fragst die schon eins haben dann L, die keins haben werden dir M sagen...   Wobei jeder einen eigenen Geschmack hat und jeder ein andern Einsatz haben wird.. Ich z.b. möchte damit auch Touren fahren können und auch schwierige technische Trails.
Bei Schrittlänge 84 hast du noch ca. 1 cm Luft nach unten bei der Reverb, ist nicht gerade viel, aber passt.. Du könntest dich z.b. auch an einem Profi wie Jérôme CLEMENTZ orientieren, der hat letztes Jahr z.b. die Megavalanche gewonnen und fährt ein M (er ist sehr klein...)
(Nettes neues Video auf der Seite: http://www.urgecaboverde.com/index.php?langue=en&num_langue=2)


----------



## thomas.h (25. Februar 2011)

Sehr coole Videos! Da würd ich jetzt auch gern fahren...

Das Jekyll in schwarz/weiß ist eines der schönsten Räder, die es derzeit gibt.


Merke ich als Nicht-CC-Profi eigentlich den Unterschied bergauf zwischen dem 2 geteilten Dämpfer und einem normalen Lock-Out? 

Grüße


----------



## anditirol (25. Februar 2011)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Merke ich als Nicht-CC-Profi eigentlich den Unterschied bergauf zwischen dem 2 geteilten Dämpfer und einem normalen Lock-Out?
> 
> Grüße



Auf jeden Fall. Beim Einsatz eines normales Lockouts nimmst du dir zum einen sehr viel Traktion weg, zum zweiten musst du ja über jeden Stein drüber klettern, musst also um einiges "mehr an Arbeit" leisten. 

Der Elevate Modus ist sensationell! Das Jekyll fühlt sich in dem Modus so ähnlich an wie ein Scalpel, viell. eine kleine Spur weicher, aber nicht viel. (Geometrie ist aber klar anderst). Traktion extrem gut, Vortrieb auch. Irgendwer hat mal im Forum glaube ich gefragt ob man den Lockout nicht vermisst, meine Antwort darauf ist klar nein.


----------



## hafrazi (25. Februar 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> nicht schlecht... Die einzigen zwei in dem Forum die das Bike tatsächlich fahren sagen tendenziell was anderes und bestätigen dich nicht (auch alle Prototypentester, also fast alle die tatsächlich das Rad gefahren haben)



Da habe ich wohl selektiv gelesen und nur das hören wollen was ich hören will.
Klar gibt es in Bezug auf Grösse diverse Meinungen, bin eigentlich immer mit M rumgefahren nur eben nicht mit einem CD.
Grundsätzlich bin ich der Meinung eher ein bisschen kleiner als zu gross.
Grurs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hafrazi (25. Februar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Eher l bin 173cm und fahre m , kleiner sollte es aber nicht sein.
> Das jekyll hat ein recht kurzes oberrohr.
> Nimm lieber m



@anditirol.
Jep hab das l als Ich interpretiert und mich nur auf den Schlusssatz konzentriert.


----------



## anditirol (25. Februar 2011)

hafrazi schrieb:


> @anditirol.
> Jep hab das l als Ich interpretiert und mich nur auf den Schlusssatz konzentriert.



Na so falsch ist M sicher nicht, eben über den Vorbau korrigierbar. Aber ein kurzen Vorbau wirst darauf so gut wie sicher nicht fahren können. 

Ich finde es nur irgendwie komisch dass alle versuchen sich selber bestätigen zu wollen dass ihre Grösse die richtige ist... Ich war mir selber auch extrem unsicher, hab drei mal von M auf L und wieder zurück gewechselt, mein Händler ist schon leicht wahnsinnig geworden.  Ich wollte klar M, unsicher wurde ich durch verschiedene Tests im Internet (Utha Camp...) Daraufhin bin ich zu zwei Testevents (Schweiz und Italien) gefahren welche Protoypten von Jekylls zum Testen hatten, jeweils in M und in L. Nach der ersten Testfahrt habe ich sofort auf L umbestellt. Nach langem herumprobieren auf anderen Bikes in der Zwischenzeit bin ich wieder zurück auf M. Dann der 2te Testtermin, sofort wieder auf L. 


Wenn jetzt viel schreiben dass man sich mit 180 ein M kaufen soll dann finde ich das einfach sehr fraglich (wobei einer nur 82cm Schrittlänge hat, da würde ich glaube ich auch auf M gehen) und irreführend für alle die sich ohne Vorbehalt auf eine Grösse festlegen wollen. Alle die schon bestellt haben haben ja deshalb einen Vorbehalt weil sie sich schon lange auf eine Grösse festgelegt haben, ein Umbestellen würde wieder lange Wartezeiten bedeuten, was klarerweise nicht gut ist, viell. wäre ich auch bei M geblieben. 

Was sehr irreführend ist ist das Oberrohr des Jekylls. Wenn man sich drauf sitzt dann hat man das Gefühl das es beim L extrem lange ist. Ein Grund ist die grelle Farbe, ein anderer das sehr schräg abfallende Oberrohr. Das L kam mir beim einfachen Probesitzen riesig vor, das M habe ich als richtig empfunden. Sobald man fährt schaut das ganze dann komplett anderst aus.

Also für alle die noch nicht bestellt haben würde ich dringend empfehlen sich auf das Rad zu setzen, den Sattel so einzustellen dass man richtig sitzt (beim M war bei einem Testrad der Sattel viel zu weit hinten, dadurch kommt man auch auf einen falschen Eindruck), die richtige Vorbaulänge montieren lassen und die Bremshebel und Schaltung (die auch immer falsch montiert sind) richtig einstellen zu lassen. Und dann fahrt damit eine richtige Runde, nicht nur rum hobsen...


----------



## hafrazi (25. Februar 2011)

Klaro, ist halt eben wenn man das Ding  blauaügig einfach mal bestellt und dann kurz vor Lieferung (next Week) plötzlich aufgrund der hier im Forum gemachten Grössenangaben kalte Füsse kriegt.

grurs


----------



## kantn-manuel (25. Februar 2011)

ichbin mir dermassen sicher mit L, da mich 2 Händler auf Large damals eingemessen haben.

also 183cm L, für mich und 2 Händler 

und des Radl werd i dann schon komplett auf mich trimmen


----------



## micha13 (25. Februar 2011)

ich habe bei einer Körpergröße von 185cm und einer Schrittlänge von 88cm die Größe L bestellt und mein Händler hat mir auch definitiv dazu geraten .

So März, wo bist du?


----------



## hafrazi (25. Februar 2011)

also 178cm und sl 80cm, M bestellt und basta, sonst werd i no konfus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chefkocher (25. Februar 2011)

OMG!!

Geht das Größenthema wieder los.... Im übrigen, wir als "M"-Besteller haben hier in keinster Weise Größenempfehlungen abgegeben und versuchen erst recht nicht Überzeugungsarbeit zu leisten. Wir haben uns so gut wie möglich einen Eindruck am Ultimate verschafft, der für uns zur Größenentscheidung "M" führte und auch nicht in Frage gestellt wird, da die Einschätzung auf Basis persönliche Vorlieben gestützt wurde ..basta. 

Irgendwie habe ich hier das Gefühl, dass hier eher andere immer wieder persönliche Einschätzungen in Frage stellen und immer wieder abermals zu Irretationen bei Entscheidungsfindern beitragen.

Wie man sich bettet, so liegt man...sagt eine altes Sprichwort, könnte was dran sein


----------



## kantn-manuel (25. Februar 2011)

...genau @chefkocher
und im normalfall legt sich jeder in sein Bett, das er selber gemacht hat!!!

und wenns ein fremdes Bett ist, oder von wem anderen gemacht, kanns schon sein dass man sich nicht wohl fühlt! 

aber eins zum Abschluss L ist L und M ist M


----------



## yann.roux (25. Februar 2011)

eh eh mit 181 bin ich gerade in der Mitte --> Dann werde ich gleich 2 Jekyll kaufen 
Ich probiere M morgen bei meinem Handler (leider nur rum hobsen  und leider nur Größe M; aber trotzdem besser als nix).
Ich könnte danach auch kurz berichten. Bis später
Gruß


----------



## kantn-manuel (25. Februar 2011)

yann.roux schrieb:


> eh eh mit 181 bin ich gerade in der Mitte --> Dann werde ich gleich 2 Jekyll kaufen
> Ich probiere M morgen bei meinem Handler (leider nur rum hobsen  und leider nur Größe M; aber trotzdem besser als nix).
> Ich könnte danach auch kurz berichten. Bis später
> Gruß



das ist die ideallössung!

oder vielleicht ist eine "rock Shox Reverb" waagrecht montiert ein Ansatz 

Dann kann man mit dem Sattel auch hin und zurück fahren


----------



## d-lo (25. Februar 2011)

@yann: Moooooment, Dein Händler hat Jekylls? In München? Verrätst Du mir den Namen des Händlers? Bin mir mit 179,5 cm auch nicht sicher welche Größe.


----------



## anditirol (25. Februar 2011)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> OMG!!
> 
> Irgendwie habe ich hier das Gefühl, dass hier eher andere immer wieder persönliche Einschätzungen in Frage stellen und immer wieder abermals zu Irretationen bei Entscheidungsfindern beitragen.
> )



Falls du mich damit meinst. Ich habe vor Kauf mehrere Testtage (1T Schweiz, 3 Italien) im Herbst mit dem Rad gehabt, meine Entscheidung war dann mit Sicherheit ohne Vorbehalt, vor den Test wars noch anderst.

Zum anderen muss es einem doch zu denken geben wenn ein Profi mit geschätzten 1.65 ein Rad in selber Grösse fährt wie mit über 1,80.

Zum dritten haben die Tester in Utha fast alle um eine Grösse nach oben gewechselt, die meisten der Tester sind sicher erfahrene Biker.

Zum vierten war ein Testfahrer und Techniker von CD in der Schweiz mit dabei welcher bei einer Körpergrösse von 1,73 zum L tendiert hat. 

Davon abgesehen fahren ich jetzt schon 2 Wochen mit dem Jekyll und bin heilfroh mich so entschieden zu haben. Zudem habe ich in Grenzfällen nie klare Grössenangaben angegeben sondern immer dazu angeraten sich auf jeden Fall auf das Rad zu setzen und richtig zu testen bevor man viel Geld für das Falsche ausgibt


----------



## yann.roux (25. Februar 2011)

Mein Händler ist nicht in MUC aber hat schon ein Ultimate bekommen (für sich selbst). Ich darf morgen nur kurz probieren. 
Die anderen Jekylls in M sollte er mitte März  und in L ende April bekommen. Ich weiß aber nicht ob schon einigen reserviert sind. Ich habe meins schon seit November reserviert.
LG


----------



## d-lo (25. Februar 2011)

Achso, schade. Danke trotzdem und viel Spaß beim probieren.


----------



## Chefkocher (25. Februar 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> Falls du mich damit meinst. Ich habe vor Kauf mehrere Testtage (1T Schweiz, 3 Italien) im Herbst mit dem Rad gehabt, meine Entscheidung war dann mit Sicherheit ohne Vorbehalt, vor den Test wars noch anderst.
> 
> Zum anderen muss es einem doch zu denken geben wenn ein Profi mit geschätzten 1.65 ein Rad in selber Grösse fährt wie mit über 1,80.
> 
> ...



Das freut mich für Dich, dann hat sich ja der Aufwand gelohnt. Deine Erfahrungen und Beispiele scheinen Dir ja recht zu geben, *deine* Entscheidung richtig getroffen zu haben.


----------



## kantn-manuel (25. Februar 2011)

ich finde es genial, dass uns die leute subjektiv von ihrem eindruck erzählen. wir müssen trotzdem unsere eigenen entscheidungen  treffen!

ich bin für meine entscheidungen  verantwortlich! bin aber trotzdem  dankbar, dass andere ihre impressionen schildern!

thanks nach tirol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chefkocher (25. Februar 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> ich finde es genial, dass uns die leute subjektiv von ihrem eindruck erzählen. wir müssen trotzdem unsere eigenen entscheidungen  treffen!
> 
> ich bin für meine entscheidungen  verantwortlich! bin aber trotzdem  dankbar, dass andere ihre impressionen schildern!
> 
> thanks nach tirol



...sehr schön auf den Punkt gebracht 

natürlich auch von mir herzliche Grüße ins schöne Tirol


----------



## anditirol (25. Februar 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> ich finde es genial, dass uns die leute subjektiv von ihrem eindruck erzählen. wir müssen trotzdem unsere eigenen entscheidungen  treffen!
> 
> ich bin für meine entscheidungen  verantwortlich! bin aber trotzdem  dankbar, dass andere ihre impressionen schildern!
> 
> thanks nach tirol



 bitte
natürlich soll und muss jeder seine entscheidungen selber treffen...
ich habe kein einziges mal eine undifferenzierte Meinung zur Grösse abgegeben wie z.b. grösse M oder L passt. Sowas ist unseriös und genau das stört mich ja.. 
Meiner differenzierte Empfehlung ging immer mein eigenes Einsatzgebiet (jeder verwendet das Rad anderst), und meine Eckdaten voraus. Dann war immer die Empfehlung sich auf das Rad zu setzen da es sich doch anderst anfühlt als erwartet.


----------



## gmk (25. Februar 2011)

hafrazi schrieb:


> also 178cm und sl 80cm, M bestellt und basta, sonst werd i no konfus.




was ist eigentlich der wirkliche unterschied M -> L
->
2,6cm am oberrohr (horizontal)
kürzeres sitzrohr 2,6cm ...
kürzerer radstand 2,4cm ... 

bin beim rize4 auch lang überlegt
und M gewählt


----------



## Deleted 68079 (26. Februar 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> Nach ein paar gscheiten Ausfahrten bin ich mir mittlerweile sicher dass das Jekyll Geschichte schreiben wird.



Ja, Eltern werden ihre Neugeborenen nach ihm benennen, Strassenschilder werden seinen Namen führen und wenn die Welt in 200 Jahren in Schutt und Asche liegt wird man sich an Lagerfeuern Legenden über das Jekyll erzählen. Dir ist schon klar, dass Du hier ein klein wenig dick aufträgst, oder? Du redest (besser schreibst) von einem FAHRRAD!!!


----------



## overslag (26. Februar 2011)

Ich frage mich , warum sich Leute ein teures Rad bestellen ohne es vorher Probegefahren zu haben??
Klar sonst ist es weg, aber lieber weg wie ein Rad das nicht passt.....


----------



## overslag (26. Februar 2011)

Geniusbiker schrieb:


> Ja, Eltern werden ihre Neugeborenen nach ihm benennen, Strassenschilder werden seinen Namen führen und wenn die Welt in 200 Jahren in Schutt und Asche liegt wird man sich an Lagerfeuern Legenden über das Jekyll erzählen. Dir ist schon klar, dass Du hier ein klein wenig dick aufträgst, oder? Du redest (besser schreibst) von einem FAHRRAD!!!



Klar das soetwas von einem Genius fahrer kommt


----------



## Deleted 68079 (26. Februar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Klar das soetwas von einem Genius fahrer kommt



Wieso? Das neue Jekyll ist doch nichts anderes als ein Genius, nur dass bei dem einen Cannondale draufsteht und bei dem anderen Scott. Die beiden haben sogar den gleichen Schöpfer. Und das Genius hat ja schließlich auch Geschichte geschrieben und ist bereits eine Legende!


----------



## kantn-manuel (26. Februar 2011)

ein Instrument ist nur so gut, wie sein Benutzer!!!

und wos auf dem Instrument drauf steht is voikommen wuascht!


----------



## kailer (26. Februar 2011)

Also, ich persönlich finde es geradezu absurd, Genius und Jekyll gleich zu setzen. Und das nicht nur, weil das Genius mit seinem effektiven Sitzwinkel von 67 Grad (?) für mich unfahrbar war. Sondern vor allem wegen dem zweiten selling point des Jekyll (neben dem Dämpfer), den das Genius eben nicht hat: Die Seitensteifigkeit und Spielfreiheit durch die Steckachsen im Hinterbau. Dadurch ist das Jekyll ein mit XC Anbauteilen kastrierter Minidownhiller, während das Genius wie so viele andere ein im Federweg aufgeblasenes Tourenrad ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overslag (26. Februar 2011)

kailer schrieb:


> Also, ich persönlich finde es geradezu absurd, Genius und Jekyll gleich zu setzen. Und das nicht nur, weil das Genius mit seinem effektiven Sitzwinkel von 67 Grad (?) für mich unfahrbar war. Sondern vor allem wegen dem zweiten selling point des Jekyll (neben dem Dämpfer), den das Genius eben nicht hat: Die Seitensteifigkeit und Spielfreiheit durch die Steckachsen im Hinterbau. Dadurch ist das Jekyll ein mit XC Anbauteilen kastrierter Minidownhiller, während das Genius wie so viele andere ein im Federweg aufgeblasenes Tourenrad ist.



Auf den Punkt gebracht, jedoch gibt es genug Leute die das Genius und das Jekyll gleichsetzen.
Begründung: Sie haben keine Ahnung , für mich ein Resultat das sie den Dämpfer nicht kapiert haben .
Ps:Genius ist für mich ein Bike auf Steroiden, so ein Schwachsinn  ein Am mit 180mm 
Anstatt 180mm zu verbauen hätten sie sich lieber um den Dämpfer kümmern sollen, aber achja ..Peter Denk ist ja weg ....


----------



## anditirol (26. Februar 2011)

Geniusbiker schrieb:


> Ja, Eltern werden ihre Neugeborenen nach ihm benennen, Strassenschilder werden seinen Namen führen und wenn die Welt in 200 Jahren in Schutt und Asche liegt wird man sich an Lagerfeuern Legenden über das Jekyll erzählen. Dir ist schon klar, dass Du hier ein klein wenig dick aufträgst, oder? Du redest (besser schreibst) von einem FAHRRAD!!!



Ist dir langweilig? Das ist ein Bikeforum, natürlich beziehe ich die Aussage nur auf das Thema Rad! Ich glaube dass die Vielseitigkeit (gut rauf, gut runter) auch auf andere Hersteller abfärben wird bzw. andere diese Technologie in irgend einer Weise adaptieren werden, deshalb wird man sich an das Jekyll erinnern. Meinst ernsthaft ich würde wichtige geschichtliche Ereignisse, denn Sinn des Lebens oder was weiss der Geier hier in diesem Rahmen bzw. mit z.b. dir thematisieren?


----------



## hafrazi (26. Februar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Ich frage mich , warum sich Leute ein teures Rad bestellen ohne es vorher Probegefahren zu haben??
> Klar sonst ist es weg, aber lieber weg wie ein Rad das nicht passt.....



und wenns nicht passt, ist's dann auch weg. Ebay sei dank.

Mein Radel wurde geklaut und zum Testen war einfach keins aufzutreiben, da ich wohl zu spät dran war als die Jekyll's irgendwo in der Gegend waren und da habe ich mich halt rein visuell in das Ding verguckt.
Und da kommt noch dazu wenn ich erst im Frühling zum testen komme wird das wohl Herbst oder Winter bis ich dann wieder rumgurken kann.


----------



## kantn-manuel (26. Februar 2011)

ich kann man mich nur hafrazi anschliessen!

Ich habe es nicht probegefahren und bin überzeugt durch 2 Händler richtig beraten worden zu sein!
...und ich wollte es unbedingt und so schnell als möglich!
wäre auch fast nach Latsch gefahren!!!

zum testen war ansonsten hier im Osten (Österreichs) keins aufzutreiben....und ich bin mir 100%ig sicher die richtige Grösse zu haben.

lasst das genius in dem genius thread und uns weiter philosophieren übers Jekyll!

wer noch ein Ultimate auf die schnelle haben will. in wien 15 sport nora hab ich heut eins gesehen. unmenschlich hübsch...und hopst auch lässig ;-)


----------



## overslag (26. Februar 2011)

Sind anditirol und ich die einzigsten hier mit einem Jekyll??


----------



## d-lo (26. Februar 2011)

danke overslag. so etwas nennt man glaube ich "Salz in die Wunde streuen"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hafrazi (26. Februar 2011)

nicht mehr lange.


----------



## hafrazi (26. Februar 2011)

übrigens ein Kollege hat ein Eugenius (08 Modell)in L, er ist etwa auch gleich gross wie ich aber merheitlich ein Tourenfahrer, hat sich ein MTB gekauft um mit uns ein paar mal mit zukommen. Ich fühlte mich aber auf seinem Radel gar nicht wohl das war irgendwie alles zu lang zu breit und zu hoch. 
Aber Achtung hatte eigentlich nie im Sinn die beiden Räder zu vergleichen. Bitte um Verzeihung falls da einer meint ich hätte da .........


----------



## kantn-manuel (26. Februar 2011)

@overslag; nicht mehr lange 

meins kommt im märz (hopefully)


----------



## Alpine Maschine (27. Februar 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> ein Instrument ist nur so gut, wie sein Benutzer!!!
> 
> und wos auf dem Instrument drauf steht is voikommen wuascht!



Und 'ne Stradivari ist auch nur 'ne Geige ...


----------



## Deleted 68079 (27. Februar 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> Ist dir langweilig? Das ist ein Bikeforum, natürlich beziehe ich die Aussage nur auf das Thema Rad! Ich glaube dass die Vielseitigkeit (gut rauf, gut runter) auch auf andere Hersteller abfärben wird bzw. andere diese Technologie in irgend einer Weise adaptieren werden, deshalb wird man sich an das Jekyll erinnern. Meinst ernsthaft ich würde wichtige geschichtliche Ereignisse, denn Sinn des Lebens oder was weiss der Geier hier in diesem Rahmen bzw. mit z.b. dir thematisieren?



Und Du? Arbeitest Du in der Marketingabteilung von CD? Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft behaupten, dass es keine anderen Hersteller gibt, die Dein "gut rauf, gut runter" nicht schon längst können. Und die das mit deutlich weniger technischem Schnick Schnack hinbekommen. Warum sollten z. B. Trek oder Giant oder Liteville oder, oder, oder .... ein Interesse daran haben, die Technologie von CD (oder auch Scott) zu adaptieren, wenn´s auch mit simpleren Methoden geht.


----------



## anditirol (27. Februar 2011)

Geniusbiker schrieb:


> Und Du? Arbeitest Du in der Marketingabteilung von CD? Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft behaupten, dass es keine anderen Hersteller gibt, die Dein "gut rauf, gut runter" nicht schon längst können. Und die das mit deutlich weniger technischem Schnick Schnack hinbekommen. Warum sollten z. B. Trek oder Giant oder Liteville oder, oder, oder .... ein Interesse daran haben, die Technologie von CD (oder auch Scott) zu adaptieren, wenn´s auch mit simpleren Methoden geht.


Fahr das Rad dann poste wieder, bis dahin gib bitte einfach Ruhe.

Noch besser für alle hier wäre: Warte ab wie Hersteller auf diese Innovation reagieren werden und poste dann in 5 Jahren wieder. Dann wirst zum einen über 20 sein, zum zweiten wirst es dann einfach schwarz auf weiss haben.

Und niemand will dir dein Genius schlecht machen, ist ein sehr gutes XC Bike (mit viel Federweg). Nur weil was neues raus kommt musst nicht gleich weinen...


----------



## overslag (27. Februar 2011)

Geniusbiker schrieb:


> Und Du? Arbeitest Du in der Marketingabteilung von CD? Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft behaupten, dass es keine anderen Hersteller gibt, die Dein "gut rauf, gut runter" nicht schon längst können. Und die das mit deutlich weniger technischem Schnick Schnack hinbekommen. Warum sollten z. B. Trek oder Giant oder Liteville oder, oder, oder .... ein Interesse daran haben, die Technologie von CD (oder auch Scott) zu adaptieren, wenn´s auch mit simpleren Methoden geht.



er hats immernoch nicht kapiert


----------



## kantn-manuel (27. Februar 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> er hats immernoch nicht kapiert



schliesse mich dieser Meinung an


----------



## gmk (27. Februar 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> wer noch ein Ultimate auf die schnelle haben will. in wien 15 sport nora hab ich heut eins gesehen. unmenschlich hübsch...und hopst auch lässig ;-)



? wien 15
http://www.sportnora.at/?navi=kontakt



Geniusbiker


----------



## Funsports_Z (1. März 2011)

Geniusbiker schrieb:


> Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft behaupten,  dass es keine anderen Hersteller gibt, die Dein "gut rauf, gut runter"  nicht schon längst können. Und die das mit deutlich weniger technischem  Schnick Schnack hinbekommen. Warum sollten z. B. Trek oder Giant oder  Liteville oder, oder, oder .... ein Interesse daran haben, die  Technologie von CD (oder auch Scott) zu adaptieren, wenn´s auch mit  simpleren Methoden geht.



mal abgewandelt: "andre Hersteller haben auch schöne Töchter"; gut rauf und gut runter geht auch mit weniger Technik, sprich Hardtail, wenn manns kann; das is alles nich die Frage, die Fragen die sich für mich stellen sind: is das Bike dann so gut, das es das Geldausgeben für mich wert is? ist es vielleicht sogar besser als die Mitbewerber? Wird sich Alles nach dem Fahren zeigen. Bis dahin bin ich dankbar für die Erfahrungsberichte, wie auch immer sie ausfallen. 

Aber in einem Punkt ist es jetzt schon definitiv besser, hab auf Andy' s bild die Umschalthebel gesehn; meine Frau hat n Reflex, das kleine Genius, und ich glaub du kannst dir vorstellen, was das Problem sein könnte....... Und schon deshalb heißen meine ernsthaften Jekyll- Kauf- Alternativen immernoch Intense oder Ibis aber leider nicht Genius.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chefkocher (1. März 2011)

So...die Lieferverzögerung der Alu-Modellen scheint definitiv zu sein, wie mir unser Händler soeben per Mail mitgeteilt hat. Urprünglich war die 10./11. KW zugesichert, dieser Termin wird lt. gestriger Direktinfos von CD wohl nicht gehalten werden. Dies betrifft lt. CD alle Alu-Modelle. Warum und wie lange die Verzögerung aussieht konnte CD gestern noch nicht mitteilen, wir warten auf aktuellere Infos über unseren Händler.....schöne Sch****


----------



## Sagatasan (1. März 2011)

hoffentlich bleibts wenigstens beim märz!!! wenns im wald trocken wird, umd im keller der platz vom neuen radl noch immer leer steht wirds lästig.....


----------



## kantn-manuel (1. März 2011)

jetzt werd ich nervös, aber ich habe ja ein carbon-bike bestellt!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hafrazi (1. März 2011)

CD baut die Homepage um, das Himod 2 ist nun auch in schwarz-weiss erhältlich ????
Glaub da hat sich ein Fehler eingeschlichen da das Bild vom Ultimate angezeigt wird.


hab grad erfahren mein Bike ist beim Händler und geht noch heute oder morgen auf Reise....


----------



## kantn-manuel (1. März 2011)

hafrazi schrieb:


> CD baut die Homepage um, das Himod 2 ist nun auch in schwarz-weiss erhältlich ????
> Glaub da hat sich ein Fehler eingeschlichen da das Bild vom Ultimate angezeigt wird.
> 
> 
> hab grad erfahren mein Bike ist beim Händler und geht noch heute oder morgen auf Reise....



ein himod2? aiaiaiaia

wo is meins? lechz!!!


----------



## overslag (1. März 2011)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> So...die Lieferverzögerung der Alu-Modellen scheint definitiv zu sein, wie mir unser Händler soeben per Mail mitgeteilt hat. Urprünglich war die 10./11. KW zugesichert, dieser Termin wird lt. gestriger Direktinfos von CD wohl nicht gehalten werden. Dies betrifft lt. CD alle Alu-Modelle. Warum und wie lange die Verzögerung aussieht konnte CD gestern noch nicht mitteilen, wir warten auf aktuellere Infos über unseren Händler.....schöne Sch****



HABE ICH BEREITS VOR EINGEN TAGEN GEPOSTET!
Aber keiner wollte es glauben 
Mein Händler hat sogar bereits anfang juli bestellt, da wusste so gut wie keiner das es überhaupt jekylls gibt!
Jeder händler sagt immer, "ich war einer der ersten der bestellt hat" wenns jeder Händler so sagt .....kann man sich ausrechnen wann die "ersten" ihre bikes bekommen.

Laut meinem Händler:
erstes Jekyll Alu, farbe blau in m Ende/ Mitte- März / +-1 Woche
Alu rot_ Anfang bis mitte April ebenfalls größe M
Himod 2 ebenfalls größe m anfang april

größe L keine angaben....

von daher habe ich zum Himod 1 gegriffen......


----------



## kantn-manuel (2. März 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Laut meinem Händler:
> erstes Jekyll Alu, farbe blau in m Ende/ Mitte- März / +-1 Woche
> Alu rot_ Anfang bis mitte April ebenfalls größe M
> Himod 2 ebenfalls größe m anfang april
> ...



ojemine --> himod2 in large, naja wird scho passen!

muss gleich meinen händler anrufen!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kantn-manuel (2. März 2011)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=665182&page=4

in america werden die ersten 2er ausgeliefert!


----------



## Chefkocher (2. März 2011)

So, hier nun die ultra-schlechte News für alle Aku-Jekyll-Besteller, frisch aus Cannondale-Zentrale (via unseren CD-Händler):

"Die Aluminiumrahmen sind das Problem. Es gab /gibt eine Verzögerung bei der Rahmenfertigung im Werk in Fernost.Zur Zeit sind überhaupt noch keine (serien-) Rahmen auf die Reise gegangen. 
Dies betrifft alle Jekyll-Alu Modelle.
Die Verzögerung ist zur Zeit mit mindestens 4 Wochen zu kalkulieren laut Aussage Cannondale.

Ein genauerer Termin ist möglich wenn die Rahmen unterwegs sind und die Ankunft kalkuliert werden kann. 
Es ist weltweit noch kein Serienrad in Alu aus der Jekyll Baureihe ausgeliefert worden und Ihre Bestellung unsere Order bleibt in der ersten Europafertigung überhaupt.Cannondale ist sehr bemüht so schnell wie nur ihrgendwie möglich auszuliefern da bereits die Produktioskapazität von mehr als 6! Monaten komplett ausverkauft ist."

...soviel zum Thema und ich gehe jetzt kotzen !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-lo (2. März 2011)

Da bin ich dabei...


----------



## hafrazi (2. März 2011)

wie ist die Preisdiferenz bei Euch von HM2 zu Jekyll3 ?

Bei uns 1500 Fränkli
in USA  200 Dollar  (190 Fränkli) ???????

Grurs


----------



## kantn-manuel (2. März 2011)

wieder ein tolles bsp. für den riesenvorteil der fertigungsverlagerung nach china! was nimmt man nicht alles in kauf um den grössten gewinn zu machen. :kotz:

den hunderter für "assembled in usa" hätte auch jeder von uns draufgelegt


----------



## d-lo (2. März 2011)

Bei uns 1100 Euro...
Boah, und das mit den 200 Dollar Unterschied ist mal ne Riesenfrechheit. Wie wird man denn bei uns bitteschön vera...t? Da geht mir halt echt das Messer in der Hose auf...
Mann mann mann mann mann.


----------



## kantn-manuel (2. März 2011)

ich habe im oktober mein hm2 bestellt.
listenpreis war damals 4.299.- jetzt hats jeder hãndler in a mit listenpreis 4.499.-! :kotz:

das alu 3 glaube ich war bei 3.299.-


----------



## hafrazi (2. März 2011)

Das kommt ja mit unseren Preisen hier in der Schweiz hin, aber warum bezahlen die Amis fürs Carbon massiv weniger ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anditirol (2. März 2011)

Nicht bei jedem: Das Ultimate kostet in den USA auch 7500 Dollar (auf der HP von CD steht MSRP: $7,999) , dort ohne Steuer... Dass eins zu eins zwischen Dollar und Euro umgerechnet wird ist leider üblich...

So gesehen scheinen die Alu Versionen in Europa im Verhältnis ein guter Deal zu sein...


----------



## overslag (2. März 2011)

bin ich froh das ich doch zum Carbon gegriffen habe...
Jedoch gab es bereits serienreife Rahmen??, selbstgesehn bei einem Cannondalevertreter....

Kauft euch das Carbon, wenn ihr im Sommer ein Jekyll fahren wollt....


----------



## Chefkocher (2. März 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> bin ich froh das ich doch zum Carbon gegriffen habe...
> Jedoch gab es bereits serienreife Rahmen??, selbstgesehn bei einem Cannondalevertreter....


 
...natürlich gab es serienreife Musterrahmen, die hat unser Händler bspw. auch für die blaue Variante in den Händen gehalten, aber was hat das denn bitte mit der tatsächlichen Gesamtverfügbarkeit für die ersten Fertigungschargen zu tun ?



overslag schrieb:


> bin ich froh das ich doch zum Carbon Kauft euch das Carbon, wenn ihr im Sommer ein Jekyll fahren wollt....


 
Witzkeks ! ... sind preislich ja wohl nicht wirklich miteinander vergleichbar.


----------



## hafrazi (2. März 2011)

@ anditirol

umgrechnet das Ultimate in CH  knapp 9.000 Euronen  (11.500 sFr.)

wollte ja zuerst ein alu3, habe dann aber das HM2 bestellt. Aufpreis 200 Dollar.


----------



## anditirol (2. März 2011)

hafrazi schrieb:


> @ anditirol
> 
> umgrechnet das Ultimate in CH  knapp 9.000 Euronen  (11.500 sFr.)
> 
> wollte ja zuerst ein alu3, habe dann aber das HM2 bestellt. Aufpreis 200 Dollar.



9000 Euro ist ja verrückt, ihr hättet ja eigentlich weniger MWST wie wir... Ist 7500 schon ganz schön happig.. Da rentiert sich der Import (auch schon von Österreich)...


----------



## hafrazi (2. März 2011)

Hatte mal den CH-Importeur am Telefon und fragte ihn ob er den zurzeit schlechten Dollarkurs auf die Bikes weitergebe. Seine Antwort: Unsere Preise seien stabil. Basta.

Das HM2 kostet mich in den Staaten umgerechnet 2950 Euronen (3750.- anstatt 6500.- sFr.) ohne Mwst und Versand.
Bei bb in Deutschland 4900 sFr. inkl. Versand.

Nachteil ist die Garantiebestimmungen von CD.


----------



## gmk (3. März 2011)

hafrazi schrieb:


> Hatte mal den CH-Importeur am Telefon und fragte ihn ob er den zurzeit schlechten Dollarkurs auf die Bikes weitergebe. Seine Antwort: Unsere Preise seien stabil. Basta.
> 
> *Das HM2 kostet mich in den Staaten umgerechnet 2950 Euronen* (3750.- anstatt 6500.- sFr.) ohne Mwst und Versand.
> Bei bb in Deutschland 4900 sFr. inkl. Versand.
> ...



*?*darf ich nur ein europäisches modell fahren?
nur in europa kaufen?
wäre mir neu!


----------



## hafrazi (3. März 2011)

Garantie nur in dem Land wo du das Bike gekauft hast.
Also du musst mit dem Bike in das Land wo du es Gekauft hast..
Es schreibt dir aber Niemand vor welches Modell du fahren darfst.


----------



## elanniel (3. März 2011)

Die Lieferzeiten waren ja leider zu befürchten. Ich habe von meinem Händler sogar die Auskunft bekommen, dass das 4er ausverkauft sei. Vielleicht aber auch bloß, weil er nur 3er geordert hat 

Vielen Dank nochmal für die Größenempehlung für mich. Wird dann wohl ein XL werden. Hat irgendwer schon ein aktuelles Jekyll in dieser Größe, egal ob Carbon oder Alu, gesehen und vielleicht sogar ein Bild davon? Würde mich brennend interessieren, wie die Oberrohrgeometrie aussieht.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## gmk (3. März 2011)

hafrazi schrieb:


> Garantie nur in dem Land wo du das Bike gekauft hast.
> Also du musst mit dem Bike in das Land wo du es Gekauft hast..
> Es schreibt dir aber Niemand vor welches Modell du fahren darfst.



ok
war mir so nicht bekannt



			
				http://www.cannondale.com/aut/terms-policies schrieb:
			
		

> TERMS OF LIMITED WARRANTY:
> This limited warranty is not meant to suggest or imply that the bicycle cannot be broken or will last forever. It does mean that the bicycle is covered subject to the terms of the limited warranty.
> 
> This limited warranty applies only to the original owner of a Cannondale bicycle and is not transferable to subsequent owners.
> ...



war aber irgndwie klar
keine eigenimporte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (3. März 2011)

habe soeben mit cd vertreter für A telefoniert!!!!

der ist ja komplett von der Rolle! 

angeblich vespricht er mir mein Rad bis Juli???? 

die sind ja wo angelaufen!!! habe im Oktober bestellt!!!!

im Juli sitz ich dann aber bereits auf einem Remedy! lass mich nicht verschaukeln, die können nicht mal eine Lieferzusage machen, was ist das für eine Geschäftsgebarung????

..und von XL Rädern will ich gar nicht reden


----------



## gmk (3. März 2011)

sorry aber was glaubst denn?!
ein neues bike will halt jeder sofort haben

freu´ dich einfach an deinem alten bike ...

und juli is eh bald ...


----------



## kantn-manuel (3. März 2011)

ich glaube mir erwarten zu können, dass Lieferzusagen einigermassen eingehalten werden, weil ich selber im Verkauf bin und weiss was es heisst zu verkaufen und Liefertreue auch etwas bedeutet.

aber in einer Branche die sich durchaus über Emotion verkauft ist das anscheinend nicht so wichtig!


----------



## gmk (3. März 2011)

verkauf ist nicht gleich verkauf ...

und die menge die cannondale ordert wird sicher jenseits der 1000 rahmen (weltweit) sein ...

und besser ein wirklich fertiges produkt als ein beta tester mehr
siehe moto (kl. links)
siehe rize carbon (nicht verschraubte dämpferbefestigung)


schau mal bei liteville, thema 601 ...


----------



## d-lo (3. März 2011)

Ich find´s ziemlich unprofessionell, erst so einen Marketinghype zu veranstalten, und dann zu doof sein um die Räder zu liefern. Jetzt weiß ich wieder, wieso mir Cannondale eigentlich immer unsympathisch war. Mann bin ich gefrustet, grrrr.


----------



## Chefkocher (3. März 2011)

d-lo schrieb:


> Ich find´s ziemlich unprofessionell, erst so einen Marketinghype zu veranstalten, und dann zu doof sein um die Räder zu liefern. Jetzt weiß ich wieder, wieso mir Cannondale eigentlich immer unsympathisch war. Mann bin ich gefrustet, grrrr.


 
...genau diesen extremen unbeschreiblichen Frust schieben wir im Moment auch zu dritt. Haben im August die Alu-Jekylls bestellt, ursprünglich Liefertermin lt. Kaufvertrag 06.03.2011 +/- 7 Tage, jetzt Verzögerung von mindestens 4 Wochen (wir machen uns auf Schlimmeres gefasst). Offiziell gibt es seitens CD aber lt. unserem Händler noch keine Infos, er habe diese Info von einem sehr vertrauten CD-Vertreter.

Die Sonne scheint, es ist trocken, die ersten CTFs beginnen, der vorösterliche Bikeurlaub ist geplant....und CD verpasst uns einen A****tritt.


----------



## kantn-manuel (3. März 2011)

für mich ist es so: 

Grundsätzlich kann immer etwas schief gehen, aber meiner Meinung nach ist Cannondale in einer Bringschuld solche Infos weiterzugeben und nicht wir in der "Holschuld".

ich glaub ich werd die Heftln nochmals durchforsten, obs nicht doch was anderes sein soll.

so ein schmarrn


----------



## d-lo (3. März 2011)

Da schließ ich mich an. Wenn alle Stricke reißen spar ich mir das Geld, pimp vielleicht mein HT nochmal und kauf mir dann Ende des Jahres ein verbilligtes. Bezweifle allerdings, dass es dann ein CD wird.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. März 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> und besser ein wirklich fertiges produkt als ein beta tester mehr
> siehe moto (kl. links)
> siehe rize carbon (nicht verschraubte dämpferbefestigung)



Dem kann ich aus eigener schlechter CD Erfahrung nur zustimmen. Die Liste ließe sich ja noch um das 2008er Scalpel verlängern. Ist bestimmt keine schlechte Entscheidung, die Kinderkrankheiten des neuen Modells erst mal ausmerzen zu lassen und sich im kommenden Jahr ein ausgereiftes 2012er Bike zu kaufen. Der Grund für die Verzögerung bei der Rahmenfertigung in Fernost wäre ja auch mal gut zu wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vodka-Wasser (3. März 2011)

hafrazi schrieb:


> Garantie nur in dem Land wo du das Bike gekauft hast.
> Also du musst mit dem Bike in das Land wo du es Gekauft hast..
> Es schreibt dir aber Niemand vor welches Modell du fahren darfst.




Nicht Land, sondern Kontinent.
Kannst also dein in Portugal gekauftes Rad auch in Norwegen reklamieren.
Aber ein US Rad nicht in Asien oder Europa.
Es sei denn du bist amerikanisch GI im temporären Auslandseinsatz und hast dein Rad dabei. Dann ist egal wo du bist


----------



## saturno (3. März 2011)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> ...genau diesen extremen unbeschreiblichen Frust schieben wir im Moment auch zu dritt. Haben im August die Alu-Jekylls bestellt, ursprünglich Liefertermin lt. Kaufvertrag 06.03.2011 +/- 7 Tage, jetzt Verzögerung von mindestens 4 Wochen (wir machen uns auf Schlimmeres gefasst). Offiziell gibt es seitens CD aber lt. unserem Händler noch keine Infos, er habe diese Info von einem sehr vertrauten CD-Vertreter.
> 
> Die Sonne scheint, es ist trocken, die ersten CTFs beginnen, der vorösterliche Bikeurlaub ist geplant....und CD verpasst uns einen A****tritt.



hier gibts eins zum schnäppchenpreis


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/354533


----------



## hafrazi (3. März 2011)

Vodka-Wasser schrieb:


> Es sei denn du bist amerikanisch GI im temporären Auslandseinsatz und hast dein Rad dabei. Dann ist egal wo du bist




dann geh ich eben in die US Botschaft wenns mal was zu meckern gibt


----------



## overslag (3. März 2011)

Hey, 
Erst preist ihr alle das jekyll , jetzt wo es nicht pünktlich kommt was abzusehen war, seht ihr nur schlechtes!
Klar kotzt das an, man freut sich und wartet und wartet.
Bei anderen Herstellern ist das normal!!! Siehe liteville , Canyon, Trek.
Es gibt Leute die bestellen jetzt ein liteville 601 und haben es mit viel Glück im Herbst.
Finde es von daher ein bischen übertrieben gleich so zu reagieren, zumal 4 Wochen keine Zeit ist.
Habe damals 6 Monate auf mein Flash carbon gewartet und kenne das Gefühl.
Hoffe für alle wartenden dass es in den 4 Wochen kommt
Gruss


----------



## kantn-manuel (3. März 2011)

grundsätzlich war klar das dieses Bike dauern wird. ich habe das ding auch ohne Probefahrt im Oktober bestellt, um es rechtzeitig, sprich Februar ( das war die erste Auskunft) habe. Kein Problem! War auch mit verschiebung bis Ende März zufrieden...

Nur momentan ist es so,dass jede Woche zusätzlich eine Woche Lieferverzug hinzukommt. Und diese Infos bekommst auch nur, wenn du wie eine Motte dran klebst!!

...und wenn dir dann der CD vertreter erklärt dass er maximal Juli schriftlich zusagt fürs Himod2, dann wirds, wie ein deutscher warscheinlich sagen würde...zappenduster!

...und das ist das was mir auf die Socken geht, von selbst bekommst keine Info.


----------



## Sagatasan (3. März 2011)

mein händler hat mir schon vor einem guten monat gesagt, das die himods komplett vergriffen sind, und frühestens ab herbst lieferbar wären.....  
allerdings bei bestellung im jänner^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hafrazi (3. März 2011)

meins hängt seit 24 std. bei UPS rum fehlende Ausfuhrdokumente.......
wäre sonst morgen abend bei mir gewesen.


----------



## anditirol (4. März 2011)

Also mein Händler hat jetzt auch etwas spätere Lieferzeiten mitgeteilt bekommen, das HiMod 1 (mein ursprünglich bestelltes) soll am 21. März kommen. Hatte das Bike drei Tage vor der Bike Messe bestellt. 

Die Alus verschieben sich aber ebenfalls etwas weiter nach hinten.

Wenn es tatsächlich Verschiebungen bis in Juli rein geben würde dann wäre ich auch abgesprungen, dann doch wirklich gleich besser ein verbessertes 2012er Modell. Wobei ich gespannt bin was sie verbessern, habe (bzw. das Jekyll hat) mittlerweile meinen (extrem fanatischen und markenloyalen) Liteville Mk8 Kollegen bekehrt  Viell. überdenken sie einige Anbauteile, wäre sicher kein Fehler...


----------



## d-lo (4. März 2011)

@overslag: ich seh bestimmt nicht nur schlechtes am jekyll, nur an den lieferzeiten. mein problem ist, dass ich nicht nur ein neues rad will, sondern auch leider eins *brauche*. Mein altes hat die letzte Saison mehr schlecht als recht überstanden, woran ich bestimmt nicht ganz unschuldig bin (man fährt mit nem 10 Jahre alten ht auch nicht in den park, ich weiß...). 
Meine Optionen sind jetzt a) mein altes rad für  500+ Euro wieder herzurichten, wobei ein Neurad allerdings dann dieses Jahr ausfällt, oder mir b) ein neues zu kaufen. Und ich muss ehrlich sagen, Gardasee und AlpenX mit meinem alten, da bin ich mehr als skeptisch, von parks ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## Chefkocher (4. März 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> Also mein Händler hat jetzt auch etwas spätere Lieferzeiten mitgeteilt bekommen, das HiMod 1 (mein ursprünglich bestelltes) soll am 21. März kommen. Hatte das Bike drei Tage vor der Bike Messe bestellt.
> 
> Die Alus verschieben sich aber ebenfalls etwas weiter nach hinten.
> 
> Wenn es tatsächlich Verschiebungen bis in Juli rein geben würde dann wäre ich auch abgesprungen, dann doch wirklich gleich besser ein verbessertes 2012er Modell. Wobei ich gespannt bin was sie verbessern, habe (bzw. das Jekyll hat) mittlerweile meinen (extrem fanatischen und markenloyalen) Liteville Mk8 Kollegen bekehrt  Viell. überdenken sie einige Anbauteile, wäre sicher kein Fehler...


 
hi anditrol,

sind das "offizielle" Infos bzw. Lieferterminverschiebungen, die Dein Händler von CD erhalten hat ? Unser Händler sollte uns eigentlich informieren, sobald offizielle Infos vorliegen. Wir sind uns langsam nicht mehr sicher welche Informationspolitik wir anprangern sollen, die des Händlers oder Cannodale selbst.

Welchen ursprünglichen Termin hatte denn dein Himod 1 ? und viel wichtiger fürs uns: Was bedeutet "Die Alus verschieben sich aber ebenfalls etwas weiter nach hinten" terminlich konkret ? (Wir haben im übrigen 2 Tage vor der Eurobike bestellt, Händler hat aber nach eigenen Aussagen bereits weit vor der Messe die Saisonbestellungen vorgenommen)  
Vielen Dank für die Infos.


----------



## kantn-manuel (4. März 2011)

ich habe die info bom grössten cd händler wiens, dass die ersten alus (vorbestellte) ende april kommen


----------



## anditirol (4. März 2011)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> hi anditrol,
> 
> sind das "offizielle" Infos bzw. Lieferterminverschiebungen, die Dein Händler von CD erhalten hat ? Unser Händler sollte uns eigentlich informieren, sobald offizielle Infos vorliegen. Wir sind uns langsam nicht mehr sicher welche Informationspolitik wir anprangern sollen, die des Händlers oder Cannodale selbst.
> 
> ...



Ich war am Mittwoch bei meinem Händler meine Reverb Sattelstütze abholen (mit immer noch falschem Hebel, aber wurscht), da habe ich ihm von euren Lieferproblemen erzählt. Er hat darauf hin nachgefragt und mir gesagt dass sich die Lieferung des HiMod 1 vom 6ten März auf den 21ten verzögert... Weiters hat er eine 3er bestellt, Bestellzeit noch vor dem 1er, dies sollte ursprünglich Mitte März geliefert werden. Zu den Alus hat er kein konkreten Termin bekommen, jedoch sollen sich diese nicht soo sehr nach hinten verschieben. Ich glaube nicht dass die Liefersituation so tragisch sein wird, mein Händler schon gar nicht...

Noch eine Anmerkung zur Informationspolitik von CD bzw. deren Umgang mit Kunden: Diese beiden Punkte *vor Kauf* finde ich auch mehr als fragwürdig, fast so wie bei LV (war dazumal ein Grund wieso ich bei LV wieder abgesprungen bin). Für mich viel wichtiger ist dann der Umgang bei Garantie und Kulanzfällen, da kann ich mich als Kunde ja nicht mehr frei entscheiden ob ich kaufen will oder nicht, habs ja schon. Bis jetzt hat man mir alles anstandslos ausgetauscht (meine Liste ist doch schon recht lang...). Mal schauen wies in Zukunft laufen wird...


----------



## micha13 (4. März 2011)

Die Aussage von meinem Händler war das sich die Lieferung meines Alu's um zwei Monate verschiebt... na wie schön


----------



## Deleted 57408 (4. März 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hat man mir alles anstandslos ausgetauscht (meine Liste ist doch schon recht lang...).



Das liest sich ja auch schon irgendwie einigermaßen dramatisch. Was musste denn an einem neuen Rad schon alles getauscht werden?


----------



## anditirol (4. März 2011)

petejupp schrieb:


> Das liest sich ja auch schon irgendwie einigermaßen dramatisch. Was musste denn an einem neuen Rad schon alles getauscht werden?



Na na, nit soo tragisch... Der Sattel ist gebrochen, die Reverb hatte 2 mal was (der richtige Hebel fehlt immer noch, dafür kann CD aber nichts), die hintere Nabe knackst unter sehr grosser Spannung, ein Steckachesenbolzen war nicht schön eloxiert, und der Freilauf hinten hat mit der XX Kasette nicht gut zusammen gepasst (Freilauf war etwas schwergängig), da hat CD mir so Beilagscheiben geschickt, passt jetzt auch... Zudem habe ich bei CD bezüglich Tubelessventile angefragt, wurden auch gleich kostenlos geschickt...


----------



## Chefkocher (4. März 2011)

micha13 schrieb:


> Die Aussage von meinem Händler war das sich die Lieferung meines Alu's um zwei Monate verschiebt... na wie schön


 
2 Monate ??? OMG.....wann hast Du bestellt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha13 (4. März 2011)

hmm wohl leider erst Anfang Dezember.


----------



## Chefkocher (4. März 2011)

micha13 schrieb:


> hmm wohl leider erst Anfang Dezember.


 
und wie lautete das ursprüngliche Lieferdatum ?


----------



## micha13 (4. März 2011)

mitte März so die pauschale Aussage


----------



## Chefkocher (4. März 2011)

micha13 schrieb:


> mitte März so die pauschale Aussage


 
...dann war diese Aussage aber sehr pauschal bei einem Bestelldatum im Dezember. Wir haben Ende August bestellt und haben als Liefertermin 06.März +/- 7 Tage im Kaufvertrag.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (4. März 2011)

Jungens, macht euch nix draus, selbst die Bike-Radaktion wartet schon seit Monaten auf das Jekyll 3. Das schreiben sie zumindest im "Supertest" des Jekyll Ultimate in der April-Ausgabe.


----------



## kantn-manuel (4. März 2011)

ich hab neue Infos über meinen Liefertermin Himod2:

Bestellt Anfang Oktober. Liefertermin eh immer weiter zurück verschoben bis Mitte-Ende März

Heute fröhliche Kunde --> frühestens Ende Mai Anfang Juni 

und die Info auch nur, da ich meinen Händler gebeten habe bei CD nachzufragen, da im Forum Unkenrufe laut werden.

Lieferverzögerung bei den Carbon-Modellen, aha!!

Ist Ihnen die grüne Farbe ausgegangen??? 

ich muss den Schock einmal verdauen! 

...Anfang Juni habe ich Gardasee gebucht eine Woche.

echte Sch....bude!!


----------



## d-lo (4. März 2011)

Aha, ein Gardasee-Kollege. Dann erkennen wir uns dort an unseren Jekylls. Oder eben auch nicht...


----------



## kantn-manuel (4. März 2011)

ich bin der, auf einem klapprad mit an jekyll-pickerl ;-)


----------



## d-lo (4. März 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anditirol (4. März 2011)

Na wenn der Hut brennt, eine HiMod 1 in L ist derzeit noch zu haben, Liefertermin ziemlich sicher März...  Wer eins will kann sich ja bei mir per PM melden, leite es dann dem Händler weiter. Mir ists aber wurscht, ich bekomme keinen Cent fürs weiter leiten, nicht dass jemand was falsches denkt..


----------



## overslag (4. März 2011)

Mein händler hat noch ein Jekyll ultimate in m da stehen!


----------



## d-lo (5. März 2011)

So, mein Händler hat mich heute etwas beruhigen können. Laut seiner Aussage bekommt er die Testbikes in ca. 2 Wochen, die "Verkaufsbikes" (auch Alu) gegen Anfang April. Genaue Termine konnte er mir auch nicht sagen, von Mai, geschweige denn Juni war aber überhaupt keine Rede. Das macht schon mal Laune. 
Falls ich nach der Probefahrt eine Gabelabsenkung für nötig befinde, kam mir jetzt mal die Lyrik 2-Step in den Sinn. Preislich natürlich die Bombe, vielleicht wird dann das Rad sogar noch billiger als mit der orignal verbauten Gabel .
Jemand ne Meinung zu diesem Plan? Hab mich mit den RS-Gabeln leider noch gar nicht beschäftigt...


----------



## IceQ- (5. März 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> ich hab neue Infos über meinen Liefertermin Himod2:
> 
> Bestellt Anfang Oktober. Liefertermin eh immer weiter zurück verschoben bis Mitte-Ende März
> 
> ...



Nachteil der Auslagerung nach Taiwan. Cannondales eigene Schuld...


----------



## kailer (6. März 2011)

Cannondale kann da nicht wirklich was dafür. Das Werk, in dem die Jekylls gebaut werden, arbeitet seit vielen Jahren mit Peter Denks Firma zusammen (früher haben sie eben Scott Aufkleber drauf gemacht). Probleme kann's leider immer mal geben.

@anditirol: Was genau hat deinem LV Kollegen denn am Jekyll besser gefallen als am Mk8? Letzteres wäre nämlich meine Alternative, falls die Lieferschwierigkeiten anhalten.


----------



## anditirol (6. März 2011)

Wir hatten unsere Räder kurz vor einer eher schwierigeren Uphillpassage (schmaler Trail, sehr verblockt), getauscht. Beim ersten Versuch kam er mit dem Jekyll auf Anhieb rauf, mit dem Mk8 gelingt es ihm eigentlich fast nie. Nach kurzerz Zeit hörte ich nur noch so Sätze wie "gibts ja gar nicht, so ruhig bin ich den Trail noch nie gefahren, der Vortrieb ist ja Wahnsinn"   
Runter ist er zwar auch gefahren, er konnte nicht so enorm viel testen da er im Herbst an der Schulter operiert worden ist... Wobei Downhill der Unterschied meiner Meinung nach um einiges grösser ausfällt als rauf...

Schlecht gefallen tut mir das MK8 aber auch nicht, gutes Tourenrad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overslag (6. März 2011)

Morgen zusammen,
seit gestern besitzt mein Jekyll nun einen neuen Lrs und eine neue Kurbel.
Gründe für die Umbauten:
Eine Carbonkurbel an einem Am Bike zu verbauen finde ich nicht sonderlich durchdacht von Cannondale, da jeder weiß was passiert wenn man mal heftig mit einem Kurbelarm aufsitzt.....
Der verbaute Sunringle Blackflag pro ist auch nicht die beste Wahl, da es sich hierbei um einen Xc Lrs handelt.

Kurbel wurde nun gegen eine Fsa Afterburner mit Bashguard getauscht.
Fahre momentan als größtes Blatt ein 32er, wird noch gegen ein 36 getauscht.
Lrs:
Hope pro 2 Naben mit Ztr Flow Felgen.

Habe gestern auch gleich den Lrs auf Tubeless Umgebaut, war sofort dicht!
Für den Tubelessumbau:
Nur Yellow Rim Tape,Ztr Ventile, Notubes Milch , Maxxis Ardent Exo 2,4 keine Ust version!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (6. März 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Eine Carbonkurbel an einem Am Bike zu verbauen finde ich nicht sonderlich durchdacht von Cannondale, da jeder weiß was passiert wenn man mal heftig mit einem Kurbelarm aufsitzt.....



Hm, dass kann doch mit jedem anderen Bike - egal ob CC Rennfeile, Tourenfully, AM oder Enduro - auch passieren....


----------



## anditirol (6. März 2011)

@overslag

Was wiegt es denn jetzt? Und ist das tatsächlich ein 60mm Vorbau, mein (alter) 60mm schaut viel kürzer aus  Mein neuer Thomson X4 Elite 45 sowieso.. 

Meins ist jetzt auch ziemlich fertig, wiegt jetzt mit allem drum und dran 12.2.. Mehrgewicht durch Vorbau, Reifen, Halterung fuers GPS, Flaschenhalter, Folien ( 120 g verklebt ). Gewichtsersparnis hatte ich lediglich durch Tubelessumrüstung, wobei es durch die lächerlich leichten Schläuche gleich null war...


----------



## overslag (6. März 2011)

Hey Andi,
habe mich damals vertippt, es ist ein 80mm Vorbau verbaut und ich möchte gerne ein 60er, so jetzt stimmts 

Mein Radl wiegt jetzt genau 13,4 Kg, davor 12 kg rum.
Jedoch wie auch bei dir die mogelpackung Schläuche 
Mantelgewicht der Ardents liegt alleine bei 1700gramm,
Lrs wiegt 1760 gramm, der alte verbaute 1580gramm,
Kurbel + Bash ca 250 gramm Mehrgewicht 
+ Folien, Flaschenhalter und bissel Dreck 
+ Magnesium / Titan Plattform Pedalen 304 gr

Kein Topgewicht aber immer noch extrem gut für das was es kann
und vorallem jetzt hält alles auch im groben Einsatz 

Mir persönlich bringt ein 12 Kg Rad nichts, wenn es nichts abhaben kann


----------



## anditirol (6. März 2011)

Also falls die 13.2 inkl. Pedale sind dann finde ich das Gewicht mehr als gut! (meine 12.2 sind inkl.)

Der Vorbau kürzer macht sich sicher gut, ist schon extrem viel direkter zu fahren! Sehr schön vor allem dann wenn es das Rad auch mitmacht von der Steifigkeit her.... 

Rein theoretisch hätte ich einen Vorbau in 60mm, ich glaube aber dass ich für die Transalps doch diesen verbauen werde. Falls ich ihn nicht mehr benötige bekommst ne mail


----------



## overslag (6. März 2011)

Hey Andi,
habe es eben nochmals gewogen es sind 13,4 Kg inkl. allem- habe es oben schon verbessert. 13,2 kg meinte mein Händler, ich wiege jedoch 13,4kg- sagen wir einfach 13,3 kg 
Wie gesagt ich finde das Gewicht auch ganz gut für das was es kann!
Bin mir noch nicht sicher mit dem Vorbau, 60mm oder 50mm....habe leider keinen da für 1.5 Schaft.

Was für eine Bereifung fährst du?
Was wiegt die?

Also meine Bereifung ist schon schwer, jedoch mit exo und 1,5 Karkasse - sicher ist sicher


----------



## anditirol (6. März 2011)

Dann wären 55 nicht schlecht: 
http://www.starbike.com/php/product_info.php?lang=de&pid=12118
Wobei Syntace diesen aus der Kollektion genommen hat, musst hald schnell bestellen... Leider kostet der eine Lawine, mein Thomson leider  auch... 

50mm ist wahrscheinlich in 1.5 und rel. geringem Gewicht schwierig zu bekommen... 

Von CD die sind aber auch nicht schlecht, der 60mm wiegt 156g und ist sicher stabil genug..

Reifen: Hinten weiterhin NN, vorne Fat Albert Trailstar (weichere Mischung, fühlt sich schon fast an wie Guey Glue). Ich fahre diese Kombo seit langem tubeless, hatte ganz selten eine Panne... Zudem habe ich noch nen Satz Muddy Marry, fahre ich immer seltener, da der Fat Albert immer näher dem MM kommt...


----------



## overslag (6. März 2011)

Werde mal zu meinem Cd Händler gehn und fragen was er  besorgen kann für einen guten Kurs.


----------



## davhe (6. März 2011)

Hat eigentlich jemand schon ein Gewicht für das Frameset alleine incl. Dämpfer in Gr. M und L?


----------



## overslag (6. März 2011)

Carbon Rahmen 2248gr
Dämpfer 703gr

Größe M, laut aktueller Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davhe (6. März 2011)

Was 2950g komplett?? Aha des is jo interessant! Danke


----------



## anditirol (6. März 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Carbon Rahmen 2248gr
> Dämpfer 703gr
> 
> Größe M, laut aktueller Bike



Die Bike hatte ein L im Test, siehe Länge Oberrohr.. aber sonst passts


----------



## 525Rainer (6. März 2011)

700g dämpfer für ein AM-Enduro.. fett!


----------



## kailer (7. März 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> Wir hatten unsere Räder kurz vor einer eher schwierigeren Uphillpassage (schmaler Trail, sehr verblockt), getauscht. Beim ersten Versuch kam er mit dem Jekyll auf Anhieb rauf, mit dem Mk8 gelingt es ihm eigentlich fast nie. Nach kurzerz Zeit hörte ich nur noch so Sätze wie "gibts ja gar nicht, so ruhig bin ich den Trail noch nie gefahren, der Vortrieb ist ja Wahnsinn"
> Runter ist er zwar auch gefahren, er konnte nicht so enorm viel testen da er im Herbst an der Schulter operiert worden ist... Wobei Downhill der Unterschied meiner Meinung nach um einiges grösser ausfällt als rauf...
> 
> Schlecht gefallen tut mir das MK8 aber auch nicht, gutes Tourenrad!



Danke für den Bericht. Werde demnächst mal eine Probefahrt mit dem Liteville machen (mit 140mm / Revelation), für den Preis (und angesichts der fanatischen Anhänger) hätte ich aber schon gerne die von der Werbung versprochene eierlegende Wollmilchsau und nicht nur ein gutes Tourenrad... 

@overslag: Sehr schöner Umbau, mein Laufradsatz wird inkl. Reifen genauso aussehen (egal bei welchem Rad...)


----------



## Chefkocher (7. März 2011)

Den LRS (Hope Pro II / ZTR Flow) habe ich auch gewählt  Liegt zusammen mit der 2011er 36 Fox 160 und der RS Reverb bei meinem Händler und wartet bisher vergeblich auf das bestellte Jekyll 3. Ich bzw.wir geben die Hoffnung aber noch nicht auf, doch noch den Frühling auf dem Jekyll begrüßen zu können.


----------



## anditirol (7. März 2011)

kailer schrieb:


> Danke für den Bericht. Werde demnächst mal eine Probefahrt mit dem Liteville machen (mit 140mm / Revelation), für den Preis (und angesichts der fanatischen Anhänger) hätte ich aber schon gerne die von der Werbung versprochene eierlegende Wollmilchsau und nicht nur ein gutes Tourenrad...



Unglücklich wirst sicher auch mit einem Liteville nicht... Und Tourenrad ist für mich eher ein Kompliment, es hat eben gute Gene für den Uphill und macht sich runter auch noch ganz gut.... Syntace behauptet auch nichts anderes als dass das 301 ein Tourenrad ist...  Für bestimmte Dinge hätte ich das Liteville  (oder viell. auch Alu Jekyll) sogar lieber. Z.b. zum Vertriden, kommt öfter vor dass man sein Rad verschmeissen muss, das verkraftet das Liteville glaube ich schon besser... In diesem Einsatz ist der Hinterbau auch nicht soo extrem wichtig....
Was lustig ist dass ich mich letztes Jahr genau aus dem Verfügbarkeitsgrund und Infopolitik seitens Syntace gegen das Liteville entschieden habe...


----------



## kantn-manuel (7. März 2011)

für mich stellt sich die frage des switchens auch nicht. ein lv301 ragmen bekomm ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht vor 3 monaten,also sitz ich mein himod2 ab und jage mein 9,8kg myroon durch die berge ;-)


----------



## overslag (7. März 2011)

Da  eine Stinger Kettenführung mit BB30 Kurbel nicht funktioniert, werde ich nun die neue von Bionicon testen.
Kommt die Woche auf den Markt und sieht nicht schlecht aus
Gewicht 15gr. 







Video:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wngxFmfSUpw"]YouTube        - c/guide instruction[/nomedia]

Werde berichten sobald getestet!


----------



## anditirol (7. März 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Da  eine Stinger Kettenführung mit BB30 Kurbel nicht funktioniert, werde ich nun die neue von Bionicon testen.
> Kommt die Woche auf den Markt und sieht nicht schlecht aus
> Gewicht 15gr.
> 
> ...


Bin sehr gespannt! Was mich auch besonders interessiert ist die Geräuschentwicklung bei hoher Trittfrequenz. Dann bitte mit Fotos, danke dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (7. März 2011)

na ich bon neugierig,ob das ding  von bioniconnächste wochw kommt, ich habe im jänner eine in rot bestellt fürs zr120 fem meiner frau


----------



## gmk (7. März 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> ...
> ... ...
> Kurbel wurde nun gegen eine Fsa Afterburner mit Bashguard getauscht.
> Fahre momentan als größtes Blatt ein 32er, wird noch gegen ein 36 getauscht.
> ...



umwerfer is a bissl zu hoch!


----------



## overslag (7. März 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> umwerfer is a bissl zu hoch!



Ist auch ein 3 fach umwerfer und den kann man nur so befestigen 
(Direct mount)


----------



## gmk (7. März 2011)

aha
also doch kein e-type wie vor monaten gemunkelt wurde
dachte ichs doch
na dann:
2fach umwerfer !


----------



## kantn-manuel (7. März 2011)

hole mir morgen meine bionicon kettenführung in rot ;-)


----------



## hafrazi (8. März 2011)

So habe soeben da Kistchen mit meinen HM2 erhalten, jetzt darf geschraubt werden.
scheint alles komplett zu sein bis auf die Pumpe für den Dämpfer sollte doch dabei sein oder ?

grurs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anditirol (8. März 2011)

hafrazi schrieb:


> So habe soeben da Kistchen mit meinen HM2 erhalten, jetzt darf geschraubt werden.
> scheint alles komplett zu sein bis auf die Pumpe für den Dämpfer sollte doch dabei sein oder ?
> 
> grurs



Pumpe und eine schwarzen Mappe mit ein wenig Krimskrams war mit dabei... Bis so 72kg Fahrgewicht kannst aber auch die normaler Dämpferpumpe nehmen, nur beim ersten mal anschliessen würd ich aufpassen, könnt sein dass mehr Druck im DYAD ist...


----------



## kantn-manuel (8. März 2011)

@hafrazi; wann hast di dein hm2 bestellt und wo? viellricht besteht hoffnubg dass ich meins doch noch im märz bekomm


----------



## hafrazi (8. März 2011)

@ manuel hab es selber importiert von einem US Händler. Hoffnung besteht immer. Glaube die beliefern zuerst die Amis.

@ andi bin 80 KG, werde dann halt den Bauch einziehen..


----------



## Sagatasan (8. März 2011)

wieviel hast dir denn letztendlich beim import gespart???


----------



## kantn-manuel (8. März 2011)

@sagatasan: 2Monate Lieferzeit ;-)


----------



## hafrazi (8. März 2011)

hafrazi schrieb:


> Hatte mal den CH-Importeur am Telefon und fragte ihn ob er den zurzeit schlechten Dollarkurs auf die Bikes weitergebe. Seine Antwort: Unsere Preise seien stabil. Basta.
> 
> Das HM2 kostet mich in den Staaten umgerechnet 2950 Euronen *(3750.- anstatt 6500.- sFr.)* ohne Mwst und Versand.
> Bei bb in Deutschland 4900 sFr. inkl. Versand.
> ...



Versand ist aber happig rechne so mit 600.- Swiss Fränkli


----------



## kantn-manuel (8. März 2011)

@hafrazi: wärest du so nett und könntest mir bitte die Kettenlinie ausmessen.
Dann kann ich meine Kefü bestellen ;-)

bitte, danke


----------



## overslag (8. März 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> @hafrazi: wärest du so nett und könntest mir bitte die Kettenlinie ausmessen.
> Dann kann ich meine Kefü bestellen ;-)
> 
> bitte, danke



Kefü passt nur mit Bsa Lagern!!!
Hast du eine BB30 kurbel passt keine kefü an die iscg aufnahme!

Frage nebenbei:
Wer macht sie eine Hammerschmidt an das Jekyll ?


----------



## hafrazi (8. März 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> @hafrazi: wärest du so nett und könntest mir bitte die Kettenlinie ausmessen.
> Dann kann ich meine Kefü bestellen ;-)
> 
> bitte, danke



habs grad weggebracht muss kucken wenn ich wieder dazukomm

Kettenlinie von bis wo ?


----------



## kantn-manuel (8. März 2011)

dieses maß!, werde mir die grundplatte dann anpassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (9. März 2011)

Hat wer schon definitive News wegen der Lieferverzögerung??

Definitive Aussagen bekommt man ja nicht ausser "frühestens"....

und mich würde interessieren wieso überhaupt????


----------



## d-lo (9. März 2011)

Also, was Definitives weiß ich auch nicht, nur, dass es nicht, wie früher jemand gepostet hat, an den Alurahmen, sondern an den Dämpfern liegt. 
Mein Händler hat mich wie gesagt auf Anfang/Mitte April für das 4er vertröstet. War für diesen Termin aber sehr zuversichtlich. Er hat gemeint, er ist unter den ersten, der die Testbikes und die normalen bekommt, weil er eines von 15 offiziellen Cannondale Testcentern in Europa ist.
Naja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ...


----------



## kantn-manuel (9. März 2011)

...und i wort....

ja die Händler meinen dass die Alus (3er) im April kommen. 

Mein Himod2 Ende Mai Anfang Juni!!!!! Frühestens!!!

na dann wart ma halt wieder und hoffen und beten 

wenns an den Dämpfern liegt, wieso fahren dann die Ultimates und Himod1 bereits herum??? oder einfach produktionstechnisch vom Dämpfer???


----------



## d-lo (9. März 2011)

ja wennst halt auch so an carbonschmarrn kaufen musst...

die kommen mit der Dämpferproduktion einfach nicht hinterher. Die werden wie schon vermutet, von oben her bestückt, also von teuer nach billig. Was mit Deinem Hi-Mod 2 los ist weiß ich auch nicht. Mein Händler hat gemeint, das kommt bei ihm warhscheinlich gleichzeitig mit den Alu-Modellen.

Naja, ich freu mich ja schon mal auf die Testfahrt. Ich würd ja lachen wenns mir dann nicht taugt und ich mir ein anderes holen muss. 

Nein, Moment, lachen würd ich nicht, eher


----------



## d-lo (9. März 2011)

btw: wegen der ganzen Warterei auf das bike komm ich immer auf noch blödere Ideen, welche Neuteile ich noch am bike tauschen könnte. Was haltet ihr von der Code R an Stelle der Elixir 3? Gewicht ist identisch.
Sinnvoll, Schmarrn oder einfach nur totaler Overkill?


----------



## Freddii (9. März 2011)

Richtig schönes Rad!


----------



## kantn-manuel (9. März 2011)

also ich werds mal fahren und dann schön langsam wenn die ersten kratzer drin sind werd ich zum pimpen anfangen. zuerst "erfahren" um dann noch besser zu werden


----------



## d-lo (9. März 2011)

Das werd ich auch machen, aber "teure" Teile würd ich gern gleich zu Beginn austauschen, die verrechnet halt mein Händler dann gleich. Ist halt ne Preisfrage...Drum werd ich ja auch im Falle des Falles auf die Lyrik 2-Step anstatt auf die 36talas umsteigen.


----------



## overslag (9. März 2011)

@ all habe bereits zweimal eindeutige Liefertermine gepostet!, diese stammen direkt aus der Cannondale Zentrale!!
Daher sind die Aussagen wie:"mein Händler meinte April ..." eigentlich unnötig da ich die info schon vor Tagen geschrieben haben.
Auch wenn Euer Händler einer der ersten war, erst Ende März anfang April.
Ist nicht böse gemeint aber der Thread sollte sich rund um das Jekyll befassen und nicht wie in jedem zweiten post um einen Liefertermin der schon 5 mal bestätigt wurde.....

Zur besagten Kettenführung:

Habe heute die Bionicon c guide ausgiebig getestet und bin extrem überrascht.
Sie Arbeitet hervorragend , komplett geräuschlos (nicht wahrnehmbar), sauberes Schalten, hält die Kette da wo sie hingehört und das bei gewogenen 11gr!!!
Konnte auch keinerlei benötigte Mehrkraft feststellen, bei den meisten 2 fach Kefüs sieht das schon anderst aus.
Bin schon einige 2fach Kefüs gefahren jedoch ist die c guide einer der besten.
Ist eine echte Alternative zu anderen, der Preis von 40 euro ist zwar nicht billig aber es lohnt sich.






UND ja ich besorge mir noch einen 2 Fach Umwerfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overslag (9. März 2011)

d-lo schrieb:


> Das werd ich auch machen, aber "teure" Teile würd ich gern gleich zu Beginn austauschen, die verrechnet halt mein Händler dann gleich. Ist halt ne Preisfrage...Drum werd ich ja auch im Falle des Falles auf die Lyrik 2-Step anstatt auf die 36talas umsteigen.



Ich weiß ja nicht welche Preise dein Händler macht, aber denkst du nicht das du besser dran bist wenn du die Fox verkaufst und dir eine Lyrik selber besorgst?



Chefkocher schrieb:


> Den LRS (Hope Pro II / ZTR Flow) habe ich auch  gewählt  Liegt zusammen  mit der 2011er 36 Fox 160 und der RS Reverb bei meinem Händler und  wartet bisher vergeblich auf das bestellte Jekyll 3. Ich bzw.wir geben  die Hoffnung aber noch nicht auf, doch noch den Frühling auf dem Jekyll  begrüßen zu können.



Hat dir dein Händler eine 2011er 36 Fox 160 mit 1.5 Schaft besorgen  können oder wie macht Ihr das?


----------



## d-lo (9. März 2011)

Bei der 36er hätte ich nur die Mehrkosten der Gabel gezahlt. Umspeichen, Nabe, Reduziersteuersatz (1,5 36 talas gibt es leider nicht) und Umbau wären umsonst gewesen.
  Nachdem die Lyrik billiger ist als die verbaute Float, hoffe ich, dass ich das Rad ein bisschen billiger, bzw. Schoner, Kettenführung o.ä. umsonst oder zu einem guten Preis dazu bekomme.

  Die Fox verkaufen und die Lyrik selbst kaufen wird schwierig, allein schon wegen Umbau, Einspeichen und anderer Nabe. Außerdem hätte ich da einen großen Wertverlust, da die Gabel ja schon mal eingebaut war, gekürzt ist und mit einen eher unüblichen 1,5 Schaft hat. Die Lyrik gibt es ja mit 1,5.

  Die Kettenführung schaut interessant aus. Bin auf Langzeiterfahrungen gespannt. Such nämlich auch nach einer. Soweit ich weiß funzt die auch bei 3-fach, oder?


----------



## kantn-manuel (9. März 2011)

ich bau die bionicon kefü aufs rz120 meiner frau. berichte am wochenende


----------



## Chefkocher (9. März 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Hat dir dein Händler eine 2011er 36 Fox 160 mit 1.5 Schaft besorgen können oder wie macht Ihr das?


 
Die 36er gibt es, soweit ich weiß, nicht als 1,5" straight nur als 1,5" tapered. Einen "spürbarern" Verlust an Steifigkeit befürchte ich (und mein Händler) jedoch nicht wirklich.


----------



## d-lo (9. März 2011)

Glaub auch nicht, dass da irgendetwas an Steifigkeit verloren geht. Hattest Du eigentlich die Lyrik auch mal im Auge? Oder hast Du Gründe die dagegen sprechen?


----------



## overslag (9. März 2011)

d-lo schrieb:


> Glaub auch nicht, dass da irgendetwas an Steifigkeit verloren geht. Hattest Du eigentlich die Lyrik auch mal im Auge? Oder hast Du Gründe die dagegen sprechen?



JA ich wollte auch erst eine  36er oder Lyrik verbauen, jedoch habe ich die erste Ausfahrt abgewartet.
Das wartet hat sich gelohnt, die 150mm Gabel passt perfekt und reicht mir locker.
Bin bei anderen Bikes auch eine Fox 36  bzw Lyrik gefahren, jedoch merke ich keinen großen Unterschied.
Ich werde die Saison aufjedenfall mit der verbauten 150mm fahren, sprich auch große Endurorennen ala Mega Avalanche, Scott Gang Battle und Bikepark besuche.
Falls dann dieses Jahr die 150mm Lefty auf der eurobike vorgestellt wird werde ich mir diese sehr wahrscheinlich holen, bzw falls nicht eventuell eine fox 36 Talas 2012- mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (9. März 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> JA ich wollte auch erst eine  36er oder Lyrik verbauen, jedoch habe ich die erste Ausfahrt abgewartet.
> Das wartet hat sich gelohnt, die 150mm Gabel passt perfekt und reicht mir locker.
> Bin bei anderen Bikes auch eine Fox 36  bzw Lyrik gefahren, jedoch merke ich keinen großen Unterschied.
> Ich werde die Saison aufjedenfall mit der verbauten 150mm fahren, sprich auch große Endurorennen ala Mega Avalanche, Scott Gang Battle und Bikepark besuche.
> Falls dann dieses Jahr die 150mm Lefty auf der eurobike vorgestellt wird werde ich mir diese sehr wahrscheinlich holen, bzw falls nicht eventuell eine fox 36 Talas 2012- mal sehen.



Ich sag nur 60 Euro kostet der Buchsentausch bei Toxoholics


----------



## d-lo (9. März 2011)

Wäre im 4er ne Talas drin,würde ich ja auch gar nicht auf die Idee kommen, die Gabel zu tauschen...


----------



## overslag (9. März 2011)

keroson schrieb:


> Ich sag nur 60 Euro kostet der Buchsentausch bei Toxoholics



Ich weiß, musste ich auch schon bei einer 36er machen- von daher ist dein Kommentar sinnlos weil jede Gabel irgendwann den Geist aufgibt.
Es gibt Leute die fahren eine 32er im harten Einsatz und es ist nix, andere eine 36er und müssen diese nur einschicken.



d-lo schrieb:


> Wäre im 4er ne Talas drin,würde ich ja auch gar  nicht auf die Idee kommen, die Gabel zu tauschen...



Dann nimm doch das 3er?
Sparst du dir schon das Geld für die umbauarbeiten 

Okay ich habe auch einiges umgebaut .....


----------



## d-lo (9. März 2011)

Das hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber 800 mehr ist mir auf einen Schlag einfach zuviel.


----------



## anditirol (9. März 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> @ all habe bereits zweimal eindeutige Liefertermine gepostet!, diese stammen direkt aus der Cannondale Zentrale!!
> Daher sind die Aussagen wie:"mein Händler meinte April ..." eigentlich unnötig da ich die info schon vor Tagen geschrieben haben.
> Auch wenn Euer Händler einer der ersten war, erst Ende März anfang April.
> Ist nicht böse gemeint aber der Thread sollte sich rund um das Jekyll befassen und nicht wie in jedem zweiten post um einen Liefertermin der schon 5 mal bestätigt wurde.....
> ...


Danke fuer den Bericht und das Foto, werde ich mir glaube ich kaufen... Ich haette sich ein ganz klein wenig weiter hinten montiert damit sie gerade montiert ist, aber so scheints ja auch zu klappen...


----------



## overslag (10. März 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> Danke fuer den Bericht und das Foto, werde ich mir glaube ich kaufen... Ich haette sich ein ganz klein wenig weiter hinten montiert damit sie gerade montiert ist, aber so scheints ja auch zu klappen...



Hey Andi,
das Problem ist, dass du die Kefü nur an den unteren Kabelführungen befestigen sollst da sie da nicht nach hinten wandern kann.
Hatte auch erst die mittlere genommen, jedoch hat sie da nicht mehr so gut funktioniert.
Vorne jedoch 1a, so wird es auch beschrieben.


----------



## gmk (10. März 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> Zur besagten Kettenführung:
> ...




40(!) 

*->*


----------



## Chefkocher (10. März 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> @ all habe bereits zweimal eindeutige Liefertermine gepostet!, diese stammen direkt aus der Cannondale Zentrale!!
> Daher sind die Aussagen wie:"mein Händler meinte April ..." eigentlich unnötig da ich die info schon vor Tagen geschrieben haben.
> Auch wenn Euer Händler einer der ersten war, erst Ende März anfang April.
> Ist nicht böse gemeint aber der Thread sollte sich rund um das Jekyll befassen und nicht wie in jedem zweiten post um einen Liefertermin der schon 5 mal bestätigt wurde.....


 
Sorry,auch nicht böse gemeint und ohne Dir nahetreten zu wollen, aber ich denke nicht das Du hier eine Moderatorenrolle übernehmen musst. Teilnehmer dieses Threads sind zu mind. 95 % noch keine Besitzer eines 2011er Jekylls und sollten hier durchaus die Möglichkeit haben, Infos hinsichtlich der Liefertermine auszutauschen. Im wesentlichen wird diese Unklarheit durch CD selbst verursacht, die bisher noch in keinster Weise offiziell Stellung bezogen haben. Gerade gestern hat unser Händler erneut mit der CD-Zentrale gesprochen, danach es gibt de facto noch keine "offiziellen" Terminzusagen bzw. sonstige Ausagen zur bestehenden Lieferverzögerung. Deine "scheinbaren" Informationen hier als Factum darzustellen halte ich daher für sehr fraglich.

Ich freue mich für jeden der bereits ein Jekyll in den Armen halten kann (..und freue mich über jede mitgeteilte Erfahrung und Informationen), diese sollten es jedoch denjenigen nachsehen, die derzeit noch ungeduldig warten und sich hier mangels desolater Informationspolitik seitens CD austauschen wollen. 
Sobald eine ausreichende Lieferung an die Besteller erfolgt ist, wird dieser Thread mit Sicherheit den gewünschten sachlichen Inhalt erfahren, den wir uns bestimmt alle wünschen.


----------



## kantn-manuel (10. März 2011)

@chefkocher: besser könnt ichs auch nicht formulieren, denn eigentlich ist die bionicon kettenführung ein geniales teil,aber eigentlich auch kein bestandteil des jekylls. wir haben alle das gleiche anliegen,nämlich dieses rad! und lieferverzögerungen gehören zu dm rad genauso wie kettenführungen,gabeln etc.

ich mauschle mit 3 cd händlern dem vertriebsverantwortluchen fûr A von cd und eines haben alle gemeinsam: sie können dir nichts konkretes wegen lieferungen sagen.(bis auf das was sicher nicht geht)
und jeder hat eine andere erklärung für die verzögerung!


----------



## overslag (11. März 2011)

d-lo schrieb:


> ... Reduziersteuersatz (1,5 36 talas gibt es leider nicht) und Umbau wären umsonst gewesen.
> ....



Kannst du mir sagen was für ein Reduziersteuersatz das wäre?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-lo (11. März 2011)

Jein, habs auch bloß aus nem anderen Forum:
"If the new Jekyll's head-tube is the same configuration as on the Rize /  Rz the combination of Cannondale KP119 kit for the bottom and the KP058  for the top will work..."
(Quelle natürlich nicht vergessen: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=665182&page=3 )


----------



## d-lo (11. März 2011)

Nachdem ich mir jetzt doch selber ne Gabel kaufen werde, ein Frage an die (zukünftigen) Jekyll-Fahrer: Jemand Interesse an einer Fox Float aus dem 4er Jekyll zu einem fairen Preis? Quasi als Ersatzgabel für den Bikepark o.ä.? Verfügbarkeit der Gabel steht leider noch nicht fest, dazu müsste erst mal das Rad kommen ...(Aber ich denk Anfang bis Mitte April müsste hinhauen).
Bei Interesse einfach ne PN schicken.

Daniel


----------



## overslag (11. März 2011)

Jekyll nun komplett fertig umgebaut -  jetzt passt alles

Cannondale Jekyll Himod 1

Enduroaufbau = 13,3 Kg Gesamtgewicht!

Umbau:
Lrs: Hope pro 2 mit Notubes Ztr Flow / auf Tubeless umgebaut
Reifen: Maxxis Ardent Exo 2,4
Kefü:  Bionicon c/guide 
Kurbel: Umbau von 3 auf 2 fach mit RaceFace Bashguard
Vorbau: Race Face Respond Dh 45mm
Pedalen: Wellgo - MG-1 Titan Magnesium


----------



## d-lo (11. März 2011)

Sehr schöner Umbau eines sehr schönen Rades


----------



## Heideheizer82 (11. März 2011)

ja overslag beneidenswert . schön gemacht!
ich muss noch bis zum 31.3. warten. naja. ´

Frage zu den Reifen und Felgen. Sind die nicht serienmäßig tubeless?
Hast du mit den maxxis bessere Erfahrungen gemacht als mit den Schwalbe?


----------



## overslag (11. März 2011)

Heideheizer82 schrieb:


> ja overslag beneidenswert . schön gemacht!
> ich muss noch bis zum 31.3. warten. naja. ´
> 
> Frage zu den Reifen und Felgen. Sind die nicht serienmäßig tubeless?
> Hast du mit den maxxis bessere Erfahrungen gemacht als mit den Schwalbe?



Also die Ztr Flow sind Tubeless fahrbar ohne umbau mit ust Reifen .
Bei normalen Reifen wie meinen muss man sie mit dem yellow rim tape umbauen.
Die Nobby nic's sind nicht zu vergleichen mit Ardent's ....Ardent vergleichbar mit Big Betty oder Fat albert


----------



## kantn-manuel (11. März 2011)

uiui sehr schön!


----------



## Chefkocher (13. März 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> ich mauschle mit 3 cd händlern dem vertriebsverantwortluchen fûr A von cd und eines haben alle gemeinsam: sie können dir nichts konkretes wegen lieferungen sagen.(bis auf das was sicher nicht geht)
> und jeder hat eine andere erklärung für die verzögerung!



hast Du schon etwas neues erfahren können? Wir haben nichts, niente, nothing...auch in anderen (auch internationalen Foren) keine neuen Infos. Haben wir es hier mit einem Informationsembargo seitens CD zu tun ?


----------



## kantn-manuel (13. März 2011)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> hast Du schon etwas neues erfahren können? Wir haben nichts, niente, nothing...auch in anderen (auch internationalen Foren) keine neuen Infos. Haben wir es hier mit einem Informationsembargo seitens CD zu tun ?



ich habe nur von einem nicht-händler erfahren (bei dem ich die bionicon-kefü gekauft habe) gehört, dass cd das tolle Kundenservice die letzte Pleite eingebracht hat.

Ich bin es Leid, andauernd herumzusuchen und keine Antworten zu bekommen. Wenn CD es nicht schafft bis spätestens letzte Maiwoche mein Rad zu liefern, dann hol ich mir ein Scott Genius 10 und lass es gut sein, oder ein Rotwild RX2, GT ist dann auch gestorben gehört auch dorel. Möglicherweise wirds auch ein LV 301Mk8.

So toll ich das Jekyll auch finde, ich erwarte mir von einem Grosskonzern ( schon mal www.dorel.com) dass Logistik kein Fremdwort ist, und dass der Kunde der Grund ist ( hätte ich bis dato gedacht, eigentlich reiner Kapitalismus) etwas auf den Markt zu bringen, um mit diesem Geld zu verdienen!!!
Cannondale hat das anscheinend nicht nötig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (13. März 2011)

ich habe auch schon die Österreichische Redaktion der "bike" angeschrieben, ob die uns weiterhelfen können. Von denen habe ich auch genau nichts gehört!!!


----------



## Chefkocher (13. März 2011)

Wir wissen langsam auch nicht mehr, was wir davon halten sollen. Irgendwie hört man gar nichts mehr. Unser Händler hat unseren Frust schon zu sprüen bekommen, denn seit ca. 2 Wochen gibt es keinerlei Aussagen Cannondales hinsichtlich eines Liefertermins (lediglich das derzeit alle Alu-Versionen auf Eis liegen), gar nichts. Das kann doch angehen, dass sich Händler mit dieser Situation zufrieden geben.

Haben nun nocheinmal 3 andere Händler angefragt, zwei nennen den 15.Mai einer den 31.Mai 

Sobald wir neue Infos haben, werden wir umgehend berichten.


----------



## kantn-manuel (14. März 2011)

ich werde auch weiterhin versuchen neue Infos zu bekommen und melde diese logischerweise dann!


----------



## d-lo (15. März 2011)

So, endlich mal gute Nachrichten: Bekomme mein 4er am 7. April. Wurde mir vom Händler vorher fest zugesagt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hätte also (sorry wenn ich mich wiederhole) ab dem 7. April eine günstige Float abzugeben.


----------



## Chefkocher (15. März 2011)

d-lo schrieb:


> So, endlich mal gute Nachrichten: Bekomme mein 4er am 7. April. Wurde mir vom Händler vorher fest zugesagt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann drücke ich Dir feste die Däumchen, dass der Termin eingehalten wird. Wir (1 Jekyll 3 und 2 Jekyll 4) hatten seit August letzten Jahres auch einen festen Termin (07.März 2011 +/- 6 Tage), lt. Aussage unseres Händlers vor zwei Wochen mind. 4 Wochen Verspätung, bisher keine aktuellen definitiven Terminzusagen 

Wann hat Dir Dein Händler deinen Liefertermin genannt ?

Wie gesagt "highFive" das alles klappt


----------



## d-lo (15. März 2011)

Danke schön . 
Er hat ihn mir vor ziemlich genau 97 Minuten gesagt. Diese Woche Donnerstag bekommt er anscheinend ein blaues 3er in s (wieso grade das weiß er selbst nicht), ein großer Teil seiner Bestellung kommt dann wie gesagt am 7. April. "Blöderweise" (na, eigentlich nicht wirklich ) früher als ich gedacht habe. Jetzt pressiert´s mit der Gabel halt recht, aber besser als andersrum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overslag (15. März 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> ..
> 
> Laut meinem Händler:
> erstes Jekyll Alu, farbe blau in m Ende/ Mitte- März / +-1 Woche
> ...


----------



## d-lo (15. März 2011)

Oh mann, aber gleich so genau. Respekt, mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein. 

Wie schaut´s mit de Lottozahlen aus? Geht da auch was? (aber psst, bitte per PN)


----------



## Chefkocher (15. März 2011)

Sollte hier wirklich jemand ein erstes Alu-Jekyll (egal welche Größe und Farbe) in Deutschland erblicken, erbitte ich entsprechende Beweisfotos, welche ich dann unserem Händler um die Ohren hauen werde.

@d-lo:

Hat dein Händler denn irgendetwas detailliertes zur Lieferverzögerung gesagt ? Ist der Dir genannte Termin ein von CD aktualisierter Liefertermin ?

Besten Dank für die Infos!


----------



## d-lo (16. März 2011)

Zur Lieferverzögerung hat er gar nichts gesagt. Auf meine Nachfrage hat er bloß gemeint, er wüsste jetzt wann die Räder kommen. Zitat: "Ein Schwung kommt am 7. April, der Rest später." Ob der Termin jetzt direkt von CD kommt weiß ich nicht. Er hat mir den Termin aber versichert, da ich das ja wegen meines (hausgemachten) Gabelgesch...wissen muss. Lustigerweise kommen die Testräder erst irgendwann im Mai oder so. Da kann man dann testen, wie sich ein ausverkauftes bike fährt...

Will eigentlich jemand von den (zukünftigen) Jekyll Besitzern seine Talas gegen eine Float+Kohle tauschen? So rein zufällig? Die Hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt.... Wäre echt cool...


----------



## kantn-manuel (16. März 2011)

also ich fall auf jeden Fall aus zum Gabeltausch.
1) weil mei Radl ned kommt 
2) wenn es da wäre, sowieso viel später kommt als deins 
3) und mir dann die Gabel auch passen würde.


----------



## d-lo (16. März 2011)

Na gut, überzeugt. Du bist hiermit entschuldigt


----------



## Chefkocher (16. März 2011)

Unsere heutige Nachfrage per Mail bei unserem Händler ist weniger gut bis schlecht, hier kurze Auszüge der Antwort unserer erneuten Nachfrage:
-----
......._Haben gerade in diesem Moment nochmals mit  Cannondale gesprochen._ 
_Es gibt immer noch keine offizielle Stellungnahme  seitens Cannondale in Schriftform welche wir kommunizieren können ._

_Im schlimmsten Fall kann es laut aktuellster  Aussage Cannondale erst zu einer Produktion in KW 20 /21 kommen. Es kann aber  auch - eventuell sogar deutlich- schneller gehen. _

_Mehr wissen wir nicht und Cannondale nach unserem  Wissen zur Zeit auch nicht._

_Ich weiss nicht was für Gerüchte oder eventuelle  Wunschideen von anderen Händler in den Raum geworfen werden.Andere bestätigte  Informationen gibt es nicht. Ausser vielleicht spätere Liefertermine für später  eingebrachte Ordern._

_Wir möchten nur Dinge kommunizieren die auch  Bestand haben und keine Wunschvorstellungen oder Horrorvisionen._

_Gerne besteht auch die Möglichkeit das sich der  Cannondale Gebietsleiter bei Ihnen telefonisch meldet wenn Sie unseren Angaben  misstrauen sollten._

_Auch er wird Ihnen zur Zeit noch keine genaueren  Angaben machen können . Leider._

_Wir stehen im täglichen Kontakt zu  Cannondale._

_Sobald sich die Lage klarer darstellt bzw. die  Räder auf dem Weg zu uns sind lassen wir Sie es im ureigenen Interesse umgehend  wissen._

---------------------------------------

Wir wissen langsam auch nicht mehr, was wir von alle dem halten sollen.


----------



## kantn-manuel (16. März 2011)

....der Nachsatz ist bezeichnend!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brösmeli (17. März 2011)

Info für alle schweizer jekyll-fans: 
bei pedros bikeshop in rothenburg/luzern steht ein ultimate im schaufenster.
Ich glaube, es ist grösse m. Sieht wirklich heiss aus, vorallem das fette, breite unterrohr.


----------



## kantn-manuel (17. März 2011)

habe wieder einen neuen Händler heute angefahren.

Gleiches Spiel wie bei allen anderen, Sie wissen einfach nichts von Cannondale!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (17. März 2011)

Hab grad die Info vom Händler bekommen:

Juni für die Alu's


----------



## Chefkocher (17. März 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Hab grad die Info vom Händler bekommen:
> 
> Juni für die Alu's



2011 oder 2012 ??? 

ne im Ernst, ich brauche nen Eimer....:kotz:

Gab es noch detailierte Infos ? Wann hast Du bestellt ?


----------



## kantn-manuel (17. März 2011)

das was mich beängstigt ist, ob der Aftersales-Bereich von Cannondale genauso funktioniert wie die Kommunikationsfähigkeit zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt,....denn sonst darf dir mit dem Rad nix passieren. 

Kannst es 5Monate in die Ecke stellen und warten, dass du vielleicht in einem Forum was hörst. Ich bin innerlich ja schon komplett dagegen CD einen Cent zu sponsorn, aber das Rad... (mein innerer Kampf Herz gegen Hirn)


----------



## hafrazi (17. März 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=205766&stc=1&d=1300399805


so nun endlich fahrtüchtig....

Habe zur Zeit alle Hände voll zu tun das es über nen Woche gedauert hat bis ich zum fertigstellen kam.

nach einer kurzen Testfahrt, Grösse ist für mich OK, fühlt sich gut an. wird wohl Sonntag bis ich mal ins Unterholz komme.


----------



## stumpfspringer (17. März 2011)

@hafrazi: Schick! Was hast du da für eine Kurbel drangebaut?


----------



## Funsports_Z (18. März 2011)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> 2011 oder 2012 ???
> 
> ne im Ernst, ich brauche nen Eimer....:kotz:
> 
> Gab es noch detailierte Infos ? Wann hast Du bestellt ?



Nee, aber wohl 2011 Wir habn uns zumindest schonma frohe Ostern gewünscht Ich warte auf ein im Norden vom Händler relativ spät bestelltes 3er blau, das ich mir reserviert habe.

Erst fahrn, dann kaufen


----------



## hafrazi (18. März 2011)

@stumpfspringer alles noch Originol SRAM


----------



## kantn-manuel (18. März 2011)

aber rote Mallet 2 ;-)


----------



## hafrazi (18. März 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> aber rote Mallet 2 ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overslag (18. März 2011)

Hey, 
ich weiß; ich wieder mit meinen Aussagen die teils von Usern als Schwachsinn dargestellt werden oder einfach ignoriert werden 
Ist ja auch egal für die , die es interresiert:
War eben bei meinem Cannondalehändler ,(und ja ich weiß Eurer war der erste in de der bestellt hat und bekommt daher auch die ersten) und habe gefragt wie es mit den Lieferbarkeit aussieht der Alu jekylls bzw allgemein .
Antwort:
Er hat bereits mehrere Carbon verkauft bekommt demnächst:
3 Jekyll ultimate
3-4 Himod 1
3-4 Himod 2

Bestelltt hat er noch 25 Jekyll 3  ja richtig 25, ist eher ein kleiner Cd händler- deswegn nur 25.
Erste Alu Jekyll ca 2 wochen, wurde auch vom de Cd chefe bestätigt.

So mehr wollte ich nicht sagen, nur noch eins:
Eventuell liegt es garnicht an Cannodnale sebst wie immer gesagt wird, sondern an euren Händlern- kann ich auch verstehn wenn ihr den genau so oft fragt wie ihr hier eure Liefertermine postet - ich weiß gemein- ich verabschiede mich nun hier und komme wieder wenn jeder sein jekyll im juni Besitzt- solange ride on!


----------



## yann.roux (18. März 2011)

Hey,
FYI 
mein Händler meinte, dass mein Jekyll 3 Ende März kommen sollte!!! pünktlich für mein Geburtstaggeschenk!
Ich melde mich in 2 Wochen!

Yann, Début avril sur un Jekyll


----------



## Chefkocher (18. März 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich weiß; ich wieder mit meinen Aussagen die teils von Usern als Schwachsinn dargestellt werden oder einfach ignoriert werden
> Ist ja auch egal für die , die es interresiert:
> War eben bei meinem Cannondalehändler ,(und ja ich weiß Eurer war der erste in de der bestellt hat und bekommt daher auch die ersten) und habe gefragt wie es mit den Lieferbarkeit aussieht der Alu jekylls bzw allgemein .
> ...



Hi overslag, 

schön wieder von Dir zu hören. 
Höre immer gerne von Dir und bin für alle Deine Informationen sehr dankbar und empfänglich. Die andauernde Unklarheit der Situation hat jedoch allmählich bei mir dazu geführt, dass ich gar nichts mehr glauben kann, was ich nicht leibhaftig sehe. Irgendwie versucht man mit dieser ganzen Posterei lediglich seinen Frust zu bewältigen, sorry. Sollten hier tatsächlich in den den nächsten 2 Wochen in Deutschland verfügbare Jekyll 3 bewiesen werden, so werde ich ich mir Dir zu Ehren etwas ganz besonderes einfallen lassen ..........und wenn unser Händler dann mit leeren Händen dasteht, dann Gnade ihm Gott 

Hilfreich wäre evtl. ein Hinweis (gerne auch per PM) um welchen "heldenhaften" Händler es bei Dir handelt. Bei tatsächlicher Verfügbarkeit wäre ein prompter Umsatz von drei Jekylls auf einen Schlag möglich 

Genieße deinen wirklich beneidenswerten Status als Jekyll-Besitzer, geniesse den Vorfrühling, erklimme Berge, lass es runter ordentlich knallen.....und nimm uns unsere Ungeduld nicht krumm.

Greets


----------



## d-lo (18. März 2011)

Hi Overslag,

25??? Kein Wunder, dass für uns keine übrig bleiben 
Naja, wollte eh ein 4er 

Sonst kann ich mich Chefkocher nur anschließen. Vielen Dank für Deine Infos und viel Spaß mit dem Rad . 
Vielleicht magst ja ab und zu ErFAHRungsberichte posten? Am besten, dass das Rad vollkommen überbewertet ist und eigentlich üüüüberhaupt keinen Spaß macht. Das tröstet dann über die Wartezeit .

Bis dahin habe d´Ehre,

Daniel


----------



## Chefkocher (18. März 2011)

by the way....auf der offiziellen Cannondale-Homepage ist das Jekyll und Claymore auf allen europöischen Seiten nicht mehr aufgeführt..schaut mal selbst.

Ich interpretiere das jetzt mal einfach nicht...hat bestimmt nichts zu sagen.

edit: hmm..betrifft doch nicht alle europäischen Länder (Bspl Irland..dort ist es u.a. noch aufgeführt), scheint wohl alles noch im Aufbau zu sein-


----------



## overslag (19. März 2011)

Hier eins der ersten Cannondale Claymore Modelle (Alu) mit 200mm Dh Gabel 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7iXHbg9IFQ&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Cris Van Dine - Descida das Escadas de Santos 2011 - Qualify[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (19. März 2011)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> by the way....auf der offiziellen Cannondale-Homepage ist das Jekyll und Claymore auf allen europöischen Seiten nicht mehr aufgeführt..schaut mal selbst.
> 
> Ich interpretiere das jetzt mal einfach nicht...hat bestimmt nichts zu sagen.
> 
> edit: hmm..betrifft doch nicht alle europäischen Länder (Bspl Irland..dort ist es u.a. noch aufgeführt), scheint wohl alles noch im Aufbau zu sein-



also das würde ich mal nicht als tragisch empfinden. Wird sicher nur ein "Seitenneubau" sein. (...oder sie schreiben coming soon in 2012 Jekyll and Claymore ;-)

mir is mittlerweilen wuascht! Wenn wer weiss, wo ein berserkergrünes Jekyll Himod1 oder 2 steht in Large bitte Info an mich, das hol ich mir!!!


----------



## SlayMe (19. März 2011)

Im Bikemarket in Berlin Tegel stand vor ein paar Tagen eins.


----------



## kantn-manuel (19. März 2011)

@chefkocher: beim suchen bin ich auf diese seite gestossen!

http://www.pedalon.co.uk/acatalog/cannondale_jekyll_2.html

da findest du liefertermine zu den rädern, sind sicherlich nicht verbindlich, unterstreichen aber die wahrscheinlichkeit


----------



## moth (20. März 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> also das würde ich mal nicht als tragisch empfinden. Wird sicher nur ein "Seitenneubau" sein. (...oder sie schreiben coming soon in 2012 Jekyll and Claymore ;-)
> 
> mir is mittlerweilen wuascht! Wenn wer weiss, wo ein berserkergrünes Jekyll Himod1 oder 2 steht in Large bitte Info an mich, das hol ich mir!!!



http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...ll-Hi-Mod-2-Berserker-Green_detail_12640.html

s. Lieferbarkeit! Nächsten Monat... Die Jekyll 4 sind scheinbar lieferbar, noch diesen Monat!

Bin auch am überlegen ob ich mich mal mit so einem Gerät beglücken soll, aber irgendwo fehlts da am nötigen Kleingeld und auf Pump kaufen is beim Radl irgendwie blöd...


----------



## overslag (20. März 2011)

War heute das erste mal mit dem Jekyll den Bikepark besuchen.
War dort zuletzt vor ca 6 Monaten mit meinem Specialized Sx Trail.
Obwohl ich seit sechs Monaten nicht mehr auf dem Kurs gefahren bin, war ich schneller und sicherer unterwegs wie mit dem Sx Trail.
Heute wurde es das erste mal richtig hart rangenommen 
Heftige Wurzelpassagen hat es suverän weggebügelt,der Hinterbau ist einfach einer der besten den ich bis dato gefahren bin.
Drops mit 3 Meter höhe kein Ding, bei Steilkurven wird man richtig reingedrückt - 1A.
Auch das Tubeless hat gehoben.
Heute kam jedoch die Fox 32 schon öfters an ihre Grenzen, bei Drops über 2 Meter ist ein Durchschlag garantiert .
Aber auch die Fox 32 ist gegenüber meiner alten Totem Air im Ansprechverhalten um Welten besser.

Mein Fazit:
Das Bike ist jeden Cent wert und man merkt dass das Bike eins ist!!
Klare Kaufempfehlung!

Das einzigste was mich stutzig macht ist der Service des Dämpfers.
Weil Toxaholics möchte ich den nicht zumuten, da die ja so schon bei normalen Dämpfer  bzw Gabel service nichts blicken...sorry


----------



## d-lo (20. März 2011)

d-lo schrieb:


> .
> Vielleicht magst ja ab und zu ErFAHRungsberichte posten? Am besten, dass das Rad vollkommen überbewertet ist und eigentlich üüüüberhaupt keinen Spaß macht. Das tröstet dann über die Wartezeit .



Äh, Du hast da was falsch verstanden, das Rad bzw. die Berichte sollten doch keinen Spaß machen. 

Neine, freut mich, dass Du Spaß hattest. Es beruhigt mich schon sehr, dass es sich auch wirklich lohnt, sehnsüchtig darauf zu warten. 
Deinem Bericht entnehme ich, dass ne 36er durchaus ne Daseinsberechtigung in dem Bike hätte, oder?

Weiterhin viel Spaß beim Gas geben,

Daniel


----------



## overslag (20. März 2011)

d-lo schrieb:


> ...
> Deinem Bericht entnehme ich, dass ne 36er durchaus ne Daseinsberechtigung in dem Bike hätte, oder?
> 
> ..


Hm das ist schwer zu sagen, für mich ist eine 36er momentan ausgeschlossen, da mein Einsatzgebiet mehr Tourenlastig dieses Jahr wird ,da macht sich eine 32er besser als eine 36er.
Gehst du aber mehr in Bikeparks, dann aufjedenfall eine 36er  die passt perfekt!
Am besten wären zwei Gabeln , eine für Bikepark , eine für Touren 

Gruss


----------



## hafrazi (20. März 2011)

So war heute auch mal im Wald unterwegs.
Bin voll zufrieden das Bike ist wirklich sehr ausgewogen und flutsch über alle Unebenheiten weg. Bin selber nicht der Hardcore Biker, fühle mich aber auf dem Jekyll sauwohl, passt einfach.
Also freut euch die da noch in froher Erwartung seid.

Grurs


----------



## Sagatasan (22. März 2011)

habe heute was offizielles von cannondale bekommen....
frühestens juni 2011 *grrr*


----------



## Chefkocher (22. März 2011)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> habe heute was offizielles von cannondale bekommen....
> frühestens juni 2011 *grrr*



Standardfrage: Wann hast Du bzw. Dein Händler bestellt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (22. März 2011)

ich hab momentan nur die info "ende april für mein Himod2" (bestellt 10/2010)


----------



## Chefkocher (22. März 2011)

Eben gerade eine Mail von unserem Händler bekommen. Ich hatte angefragt, wie es zu interpretieren ist, das auf der offiziellen deutschen HP von CD das Jekyll/Claymore seit einigen Tagen nicht mehr aufgeführt ist:

Auszüge aus der aktuellen Mail:

"...Cannondale hat mit heutigem Tag ein Händleranschreiben verschickt und die  sich für die Verzögerungen bei den Jekyll , Claymore und E-Bike Modellen  entschuldigt und Auslieferung sämtlicher Bestellungen der Modellreihen bis  JUNI/JULI 2011schriftlich versichert.[.......]Cannondale möchte nicht noch mehr Kunden wegen der Lieferverzögerung  enttäuschen , daher wurden Werbung und Bestellmöglichkeit ausgesetzt bis  nicht alle Frühbesteller versorgt sind. Danach wird man sicher gerne wieder  Bestellungen entgegennehmen. Es besteht für uns überhaupt kein Zweifel das es zu der Auslieferung der  Räder kommt. Das Jahreskontigent 2011 ist bereits komplett ausverkauft. Cannondale könnte nicht mehr liefern. Daher ist das Rad vorerst nicht weiter  bestellbar. "

Unsere Bestellung in 09/10 steht bei CD für Mai in der Produktion, eine Lieferung soll demnach im Mai, spätestens Anfang Juni erfolgen.

mal sehen ob's stimmt. Angeblich sollen ja die ersten Jekylls von hier genannten Händlern schon vorher lieferbar sein. Erbitten daher bei Sichtung um Berichterstattung.


----------



## Sagatasan (22. März 2011)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> Standardfrage: Wann hast Du bzw. Dein Händler bestellt ?


august 2010!!!
edit:
ich denke gerade ernsthaft über einen import aus canada nach - mein bruder wär nämlich drüben....


----------



## hafrazi (23. März 2011)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> august 2010!!!
> edit:
> ich denke gerade ernsthaft über einen import aus canada nach - mein bruder wär nämlich drüben....



dann nimm hier eine Bestellung auf und schick einen Container nach Europa.


----------



## dasphonk (23. März 2011)

Mein Händler hat gerade meinen Liefertermin vom 14. April auf Juni oder Juli verschoben...

Gibt es irgendwo einen Händler, der ein Jekyll 2 oder 1 in Größe L verkaufen kann?????


----------



## d-lo (23. März 2011)

Also so langsam macht ihr mich auch nervös. Mein Händler bekommt glaub ich morgen mal Besuch von mir...


----------



## FleischerFabian (23. März 2011)

Liefertermin Mitte Juni. Werde mir ein anderes Rad zulegen.


----------



## kantn-manuel (23. März 2011)

FleischerFabian schrieb:


> Liefertermin Mitte Juni. Werde mir ein anderes Rad zulegen.



Fûr alle die bereit sind den listenpreis zu zahlen. Bei biker-boarder.de kommt angeblich am 11.04 himod2 in Grün und large


----------



## d-lo (23. März 2011)

Da gibt´s angeblich ab 31.03 auch die beiden Alu Modelle in M und L...Ich wage das allerdings zu bezweifeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (23. März 2011)

d-lo schrieb:


> Da gibt´s angeblich ab 31.03 auch die beidlen Alu Modelle in M und L...Ich wage das allerdings zu bezweifeln...


Selbst wenn die Lieferzeiten passen bin ich nicht bereit dort 700 Euro (in echter Währung 10.000.- öDE ;-) ) zu bezahlen. Dafür muss ich schon einiges stbeiten


----------



## Chefkocher (23. März 2011)

d-lo schrieb:


> Da gibt´s angeblich ab 31.03 auch die beiden Alu Modelle in M und L...Ich wage das allerdings zu bezweifeln...


 

...habe da (im Ladenlokal) gerade mal angerufen: Liefertermin April, genauer gings nicht und natürlich ohne tatsächliche Liefergarantie...hmmm die Angaben auf der HP stimmen dann wohl nicht so richtig.


----------



## yann.roux (23. März 2011)

Hi,
es ist echt hier wie in einem Krimi. Die Spannung steigt dann geht leicht runter umnoch höher zu steigen.
Ich bin auch sehr sehr gespannt, ob meinen Jekyll, wie angekündigt, in 2 Wochen kommen wird. Falls den Liefertermin sich nach Juni verzögern sollte, werde ich mich auch wohl für ein anderes Bike bzw. für einen Remedy entscheiden müssen.


----------



## d-lo (23. März 2011)

Ich frag mich wirklich, wie das ein Weltkonzern wie CD (bzw. die Firma dahinter) auf der ganzen Linie so verbocken kann.


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. März 2011)

Ich finds lustig, dass bike and boarder genaue Termine hat. Alle anderen Händler haben die nämlich nicht.


----------



## kantn-manuel (23. März 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ich finds lustig, dass bike and boarder genaue Termine hat. Alle anderen Händler haben die nämlich nicht.



Ist doch cool. Online bestellen-zum listenpreis-überweisen und dann dumm dastehen ;-)
Es gibt leider viele Firmen, die trotz lauter handelnden vollidioten trotzdem Gewinn abwerfen. Mir geht diese frotzelei auf den sack! Ich tendieren immer mehr zu einem 29er Stumpi mit 120mm FS und lass die Finger von cd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (23. März 2011)

Die 29er von CD sind doch auch schon auf dem Markt. Ich finde es schon ok, ein bisschen länger auf einen durchdachten Rahmen zu warten(trotzdem ist das jetzt zu lange...;-)) als dass man hinterher eine weltweite Verkaufsstoppaktion wie bei Big S im Jahr 2010 hat...Die haben alle so ihre Problemchen.
Hab ich das jetzt geschrieben? Meine Zulieferer bringen mich um...


----------



## d-lo (23. März 2011)

hehe...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (23. März 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Hab ich das jetzt geschrieben? Meine Zulieferer bringen mich um...



Na zumindest deinem Shopbestand nach scheint LP ganz gut liefern zu können, letzten jahr hatte ich beim Spicy auch gut 4 Monate Wartezeit


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. März 2011)

Ich bin feige und hab gebunkert


----------



## gmk (23. März 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> Ist doch cool. Online bestellen-zum listenpreis-überweisen und dann dumm dastehen ;-)
> Es gibt leider viele Firmen, die trotz lauter handelnden vollidioten trotzdem Gewinn abwerfen. Mir geht diese frotzelei auf den sack! Ich tendieren immer mehr zu einem *29er Stumpi *mit 120mm FS und lass die Finger von cd.



*da wirst aber bis august warten müsen*
laut mtbiker.at



> mit 120mm FS


was ist das ??


----------



## Chefkocher (23. März 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ich finds lustig, dass bike and boarder genaue Termine hat. Alle anderen Händler haben die nämlich nicht.



...könnte man bei Deinen Shop auch vermuten , dort steht beim Jekyll 3 "Lieferzeit 2 Wochen", das Jekyll 4 sogar "3-4 Tage"


----------



## kantn-manuel (23. März 2011)

@gmk : 120mm FS sollte heissen Full Suspension 

glaube in Krems eins stehen gesehen zu haben


----------



## overslag (23. März 2011)

Mein Jekyll wird gegen anfang September zum Verkauf stehen ...


----------



## d-lo (23. März 2011)

aber warum?


----------



## kantn-manuel (23. März 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Mein Jekyll wird gegen anfang September zum Verkauf stehen ...



Scherzküberl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overslag (23. März 2011)

Kein scherz ist so


----------



## kantn-manuel (23. März 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Kein scherz ist so



Und weshalb wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Sagatasan (23. März 2011)

was wÃ¤r denn eine gleichwertige alternative zum jekyll3??
habe mir gestern noch das Stumpjumper FSR Elite Carbon angeschaut.
das wÃ¼rd ich LAGERND fÃ¼r ca. 3000â¬ bekommen. 

http://www.specialized.com/ch/de/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=53249&scid=1000&scname=MTB

es wÃ¼rde auch gut zu meinen specialized MTB-Schuhen passen


----------



## kantn-manuel (23. März 2011)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> was wär denn eine gleichwertige alternative zum jekyll3??
> habe mir gestern noch das Stumpjumper FSR Elite Carbon angeschaut.
> das würd ich LAGERND für ca. 3000 bekommen.
> 
> ...



Am ehesten das Schott Genius von der Idee her, ansonsten sieh am besten nach unter all mountain.

Die März Ausgabe oder Februar der "bike" bzw. Mountainbike hat genau die am Spezies um 3000 Euro getestet.


----------



## Sagatasan (23. März 2011)

schon klar - aber bevor ich mir ein scott kaufe fahre ich mein uraltes staiger no mercy nochmal 12 jahre weiter 

ich werde wohl oder übel noch die halbe saison aufm steiger weiterleiden und mich dann hoffentlich im juli aufs jekyll3 setzen...

mir gefallen die anderen bikes in der klasse überhaupt nicht...


----------



## kantn-manuel (23. März 2011)

Ü





Sagatasan schrieb:


> schon klar - aber bevor ich mir ein scott kaufe fahre ich mein uraltes staiger no mercy nochmal 12 jahre weiter
> 
> ich werde wohl oder übel noch die halbe saison aufm steiger weiterleiden und mich dann hoffentlich im juli aufs jekyll3 setzen...
> 
> mir gefallen die anderen bikes in der klasse überhaupt nicht...



Das mit dem Scott kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen ;-).
Rotwild finde ich sehr hübsch. Das r.x2 oder 1


----------



## moth (23. März 2011)

d-lo schrieb:


> Da gibt´s angeblich ab 31.03 auch die beiden Alu Modelle in M und L...Ich wage das allerdings zu bezweifeln...



...das habe ich weiter oben schon längst gepostet. Hat aber scheinbar niemand wahrgenommen!

...und wenn der Termin nicht eingehalten werden kann... s. Bild!!!


----------



## hafrazi (23. März 2011)

Also ich hab bei b und b mal angerufen weil da schon vor zwei Monaten Lieferzeit 1-2 Tage
für das HM2 angeboten wurde. Der freundliche Herr war selber erstaunt das so was auf der HP steht und meinte wennn ich sofort bestelle wäre Liefertermin Ende März.


----------



## Funsports_Z (24. März 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> Die März Ausgabe oder Februar der "bike" bzw. Mountainbike hat genau die am Spezies um 3000 Euro getestet.



für mich am ehesten (sagte ich ja schon) das Intense tracer (auch in dem test), schöne geo, wirklich handmade in USA (steh ich nunma drauf), auch variabel (nur halt nich vom Lenker), kann wohl gut was einstecken und is mit der richtigen Ausstattung ziemlich leicht.

Bis ich die letzte Bike aufgeschlagen hab:

Nicolai helius project AM, 170er bigbike mit 13 kg AM Gewicht, dazu noch ne BMX- rahmen-geo mit kurzem Oberrohr...wow... könnt ich schon schwach werden, wenn das mit der Warterei so weitergeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4adime (24. März 2011)

Ein Jekyll Carbon 2, grün, Large steht bei www.2radsturm.at im Schauraum und wartet dort auf einen Käufer. 

Ich war heute dort und angefasst ...


----------



## Sagatasan (24. März 2011)

antwort aus canada: 



> [FONT="]Good day,[/FONT][/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=#1f497d][FONT="]After receiving your email I contacted Cannondale to enquire when we would be receiving the Jekylls we ordered.[/FONT]
> 
> ...


[FONT="]

*urks*
[/FONT]


----------



## bbkp (24. März 2011)

hi,
ich plane eventuell mir ein jekyll alu frameset zuzulegen.
wisst ihr ob es das gibt, bzw geben wird und wenn ja zu welchem preis ?
und
ich wuerde zwischenzeitlich ein radon slide 9.0 kaufen, fahren und dann alle komponenten aufs jekyll übertragen. sobald geliefert werden kann. haltet ihr das für machbaer, oder gibts dabei eigenheiten wie irgenwelche cd oem parts, sodass das nicht moeglich oder wiederum nur mit hohen kosten moeglich waere ?

lg klaus


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. März 2011)

Wenn du dieses Saison noch fahren willst, solltest du dir ernsthaft ne Alternative suchen.


----------



## gmk (25. März 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Wenn du dieses Saison noch fahren willst, solltest du dir ernsthaft ne Alternative suchen.


*->*


			
				bbkp schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ich wuerde zwischenzeitlich ein radon slide 9.0 kaufen, fahren und dann alle komponenten aufs jekyll Ã¼bertragen. ...



wird hald insgesamt sehr teuer
2300â¬ fÃ¼rs radon
und dann noch den frame vom jekyll sicher nicht unter 1500-1800â¬ eher >2000â¬
und wie willst den radon frame so leicht verkaufen ... naja auf ebay ... ok

bis auf die kurbel - q-faktor(!) bzw. BB30 lager
sehÂ´ich kein problem fÃ¼r den umbau


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. März 2011)

Du wirst gar keinen Jekyll Rahmen bekommen. DAS wollte ich damit sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bbkp (25. März 2011)

hi,

radon 9.0 hat 1 1/8 zoll gabelschaft, jekyll hat 1.5 durchgaengig oem.
wenn das stimmt was im thread behauptet wird.
damit ist der plan glaube ich gestorben

klaus


----------



## overslag (25. März 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> *->*
> 
> 
> ....
> ...



Offiziel Alu Rahmen 2499 euro
Carbon Rahmen 3299 euro

wirst du aber nicht mehr in diesem Jahr bekommen 
1. bereits Ausverkauft
2. kommen erst die Komplettbikes dran....

Kaufe dir ein komplett Bike falls du noch eins bekommst,
aber ich denke für Leute die bisjetzt noch keines beim Händler vorbestellt haben bekommen wieso zu 99 % keins....


----------



## kantn-manuel (26. März 2011)

4adime schrieb:


> Ein Jekyll Carbon 2, grün, Large steht bei www.2radsturm.at im Schauraum und wartet dort auf einen Käufer.
> 
> Ich war heute dort und angefasst ...


fast richtig, wollte es mir gerade reservieren bzw. holen

...ist aber ein Himod 1


----------



## kantn-manuel (26. März 2011)

bbkp schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> radon 9.0 hat 1 1/8 zoll gabelschaft, jekyll hat 1.5 durchgaengig oem.
> wenn das stimmt was im thread behauptet wird.
> ...



das mit den 1,5" durchgehend ist 100%ig so beim Jekyll ist ja quasi ein CD-Standard


----------



## kantn-manuel (26. März 2011)

so hier ist das, was ich gefunden habe wegen der Rahmenpreise...
unwarscheinlich dass du 2011 einen bekommst..
preislich sind die rahmen komplett uninteressant...
da kauf lieber ein ganzes rad und verscherble die teile


----------



## overslag (26. März 2011)

Dir Preise sind nicht mehr aktuell, wurden geändert - wie auch die Komplettbikes


----------



## kantn-manuel (26. März 2011)

billiger sind sie sicher nicht geworden


----------



## bbkp (26. März 2011)

hi,

es scheint so als ob das radl einfach nicht fertig ist. wenn es stimmt was weiter oben steht so hat das design schwaechen mit der haltbarkeit und damit kanns nicht in produktion gehen. faellt also für 2011 grossteils aus, muss mir also  zwischenzeitlich eine alternative suchen oder mich ganz verabschieden. zwischnzeitlich eine alternative macht aber nur sinn wenn ich es wirklich haben will, und dafür bäuchte es eine probefahrt. irgendwo in wien und umgebung möglich ?
lg Klaus


----------



## kantn-manuel (26. März 2011)

bbkp schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> es scheint so als ob das radl einfach nicht fertig ist. wenn es stimmt was weiter oben steht so hat das design schwaechen mit der haltbarkeit und damit kanns nicht in produktion gehen. faellt also für 2011 grossteils aus, muss mir also  zwischenzeitlich eine alternative suchen oder mich ganz verabschieden. zwischnzeitlich eine alternative macht aber nur sinn wenn ich es wirklich haben will, und dafür bäuchte es eine probefahrt. irgendwo in wien und umgebung möglich ?
> lg Klaus



Beim ciclopia steht ein himod1 in medium 1060 wien


----------



## micha13 (26. März 2011)

Da es mir eindeutig zu lange dauert bis Juni vielleicht sogar Juli auf das Bike zu warten bis endlich die Alu Modelle kommen weil die einfach mal Probleme mit den Rahmen haben (Händler Aussage) habe ich mich für das hi Mod 1 entschieden welches bei meinen Freundchen schon auf mich wartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overslag (27. März 2011)

bbkp schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> es scheint so als ob das radl einfach nicht fertig ist. wenn es stimmt was weiter oben steht so hat das design schwaechen mit der haltbarkeit und damit kanns nicht in produktion gehen. faellt also für 2011 grossteils aus, muss mir also  zwischenzeitlich eine alternative suchen oder mich ganz verabschieden. zwischnzeitlich eine alternative macht aber nur sinn wenn ich es wirklich haben will, und dafür bäuchte es eine probefahrt. irgendwo in wien und umgebung möglich ?
> lg Klaus



Wenn dann nur die Alu modelle , carbon nicht.


----------



## d-lo (27. März 2011)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> antwort aus canada:
> 
> [FONT="]Good day,[/FONT][/COLOR]
> 
> ...




Also das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Und Quatsch. 
Die Alu Jekylls, die u.a. für Deutschland gedacht sind, sind schon in Holland eingetroffen und werden dort zusammengebaut, Hollandrad Hilfsausdruck 
Den Liefertermin für den 7. April konnte meine Händler nicht mehr bestätigen, da die Räder wahrscheinlich Ende nächster Woche kommen .
Es kann natürlich sein, dass sich das noch ändert, und im Endeffekt glaub ich es auch erst, wenn ich das Rad in Händen halte. Aber ich bin da inzwischen sehr zuversichtlich und halte diese Meldung aus Kanada für Nonsens. Da hats wahrscheinlich ein Zwischenhändler oder sonst wer verpennt und schiebt es jetzt auf CD.

Edit: Ah, überlesen, es geht um die Modelle in Kanada. Tja, mein Fehler, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Nichtsdestotrotz, für Deutschland schaut alles gar nicht so schlecht aus. Ich geb dann Bescheid, wieviele hier bei uns vorrätig sind, falls sie denn kommen, wenn einer eins braucht .


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. März 2011)

Ich hab so um die 10 Claymore und Jekyll im Rückstand. Nicht einen einzigen Liefertermin bekomme ich bestätigt. Und ich habe die am 17.08.10 bestellt. Wenn ich also jetzt zum ersten Liefertermin noch keine habe, wann sollen denn dann die Nachordern kommen? August? Da warte ich noch drei Wochen und schaue auf der Eurobike nach neuen Modellen. Wenn die bei CD ein bisschen Grips haben, lassen die die Farben und Ausstattungen für 2012 weiterlaufen. Sonst können die ihren "alten" Krempel komplett behalten.


----------



## yann.roux (27. März 2011)

Jekyll + Claymore are back!
http://www.cannondale.com/deu/bikes/mountain


----------



## Sagatasan (27. März 2011)

d-lo schrieb:


> Also das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Und Quatsch.
> Die Alu Jekylls, die u.a. für Deutschland gedacht sind, sind schon in Holland eingetroffen und werden dort zusammengebaut, Hollandrad Hilfsausdruck
> Den Liefertermin für den 7. April konnte meine Händler nicht mehr bestätigen, da die Räder wahrscheinlich Ende nächster Woche kommen .
> Es kann natürlich sein, dass sich das noch ändert, und im Endeffekt glaub ich es auch erst, wenn ich das Rad in Händen halte. Aber ich bin da inzwischen sehr zuversichtlich und halte diese Meldung aus Kanada für Nonsens. Da hats wahrscheinlich ein Zwischenhändler oder sonst wer verpennt und schiebt es jetzt auf CD.
> ...



wenn es einen konstruktionsfehler gibt gilt das wohl für alle jekylls - egal ob canada oder europa!

und die info kommt direkt von cannondale - nicht von einem zwischenhändler! 

das "offizielle" statement von cannondale für europa schaut so aus: 



> Liebe Cannondale Händler,
> in den letzten Tagen sind wir alle in den Fahrradfrühling gestartet. Aufgrund des sonnigen Wetters
> waren die Geschäfte gut besucht und die Nachfrage nach unseren Produkten ausgesprochen stark.
> Das konnten wir auch auf den großen Endverbraucher Messen in Essen und am vergangenen
> ...




was stimmt jetzt???


----------



## d-lo (27. März 2011)

Tja, keine Ahnung. 
Wie gesagt, mein Händler hat den Liefertermin sogar um eine Woche vorverlegt und hatte laut seiner Aussage einen Tag vorher ein Telefonat mit Cannondale, bzw. dem Vertrieb. Da hat es geheißen, die Räder seien bereits in Holland zur Endmontage (Anhängerkupplung etc.) und Anfang der nächsten Woche würden bereits die ersten Händler beliefert. 
Ich muss gestehen, ich bin schon geneigt, dieser Aussage zu glauben. Das wäre ja sonst ein Eigentor...
Naja, mal sehen. Vielleicht gibt´s ja dieses Jahr einen positiven Aprilscherz.


----------



## yann.roux (27. März 2011)

vielleicht liegt die Wahrheit in der goldene Mitte?
vielleicht kommt den ersten Teil in April und den anderen Teil in Juni-Juli...Mal sehen, ob die Jekyll in den nächsten 2 Wochen kommen werden oder nicht!


----------



## kantn-manuel (28. März 2011)

dein wort in gottes ohr @d-lo 

dann würd ich auch in 2 Wochen herumdüsen 

Ehre dem Propheten d-lo, möge seine Prophezeihung in Erfüllung gehen ;-)


----------



## kantn-manuel (28. März 2011)

d-lo schrieb:


> Tja, keine Ahnung.
> (Anhängerkupplung etc.)



Anhängerkupplung ????????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-lo (28. März 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> dein wort in gottes ohr @d-lo
> 
> dann würd ich auch in 2 Wochen herumdüsen
> 
> Ehre dem Propheten d-lo, möge seine Prophezeihung in Erfüllung gehen ;-)



Fühle mich natürlich geschmeichelt, aber bitte erst nach Eintreffen der Prophezeihung huldigen (gerne auch mit Bieropfer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Man weiß ja aus der Geschichte, was mit falschen Propheten und den Überbringern schlechter Nachrichten passiert...



kantn-manuel schrieb:


> Anhängerkupplung ????????????????



Man kennt doch die Holländer, kaum hat es Räder und kann fahren, kommt ne Anhängerkupplung fürs Wohnmobil dran...
Ich frag mich eh wieso MOUNTAINbikes in Holland zusammengebaut werden. Die haben doch soviel Ahnung von Bergen wie ich vom Hochseefischen.

Aber Spaß beiseite: Falls sich ein Holländer durch meinen Beitrag auf die Holzpantoffeln getreten fühlt, entschuldige ich mich, nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil . 
Es reicht ja, dass ihr nicht Fußballspielen könnt, da muss man nicht auch noch bei den Bergen nachtreten...


----------



## gernotkrinner (28. März 2011)

d-lo schrieb:


> Naja was ihr Deutsche oft als Berge bezeichnet wird bei uns in Österreich nicht einmal 'Hügel' geschimpft...


----------



## Sagatasan (28. März 2011)

ein deutscher berg gilt in österreich gerade mal eine kleine erhöhung


----------



## kailer (28. März 2011)

Sorry, Länder ohne Meereszugang sind von der Diskussion ausgeschlossen


----------



## gernotkrinner (28. März 2011)

kailer schrieb:


> Sorry, Länder ohne Meereszugang sind von der Diskussion ausgeschlossen



Die Donau fließt ins Schwarze Meer...


----------



## d-lo (28. März 2011)

@sagatasan: Wer redet denn von deutschen Bergen? Es geht um Bayern, das ist bei Deutschland . Und außerdem, 30 km hin oder her machen das Kraut auch nicht fett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (29. März 2011)

d-lo schrieb:


> @sagatasan: Wer redet denn von deutschen Bergen? Es geht um Bayern, das ist bei Deutschland . Und außerdem, 30 km hin oder her machen das Kraut auch nicht fett



Bayern sind ja von der mentalität her eher ösis als deutsche ;-)


----------



## d-lo (29. März 2011)

Naja, zumindest bei Teilen (auf beiden Seiten) muss ich Dir recht geben. Das liegt an der gesunden Bergluft und der schönen Natur.


----------



## kantn-manuel (30. März 2011)

Hat wieder wer neuigkeiten?


----------



## d-lo (30. März 2011)

Leider noch nicht...


----------



## overslag (30. März 2011)

Doch ich :
Ab mitte august steht mein Jekyll zum verkauf , wer bis dahin noch keins hat könnte sich so ein ergattern


----------



## dasphonk (30. März 2011)

Ein paar Jekylls scheinen es doch noch in die freie Wildbahn geschafft zu haben. Ich habe von einem Händler die feste Zusage, dass im April 2 Jekylls zu ihm kommen. Ein weiterer Händler hat eins vorrätig, eins soll im April und weitere im Juli folgen.

Es scheint, als ob noch ein Schwung im Frühjahr ausgeliefert wird....


----------



## Chefkocher (30. März 2011)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Ein paar Jekylls scheinen es doch noch in die freie Wildbahn geschafft zu haben. Ich habe von einem Händler die feste Zusage, dass im April 2 Jekylls zu ihm kommen. Ein weiterer Händler hat eins vorrätig, eins soll im April und weitere im Juli folgen.
> 
> Es scheint, als ob noch ein Schwung im Frühjahr ausgeliefert wird....



welche Modelle ? Alu ?


----------



## dasphonk (31. März 2011)

Nur 1er und 2er


----------



## kantn-manuel (31. März 2011)

@chefkocher: biker-boarder.de hat auf der Seite die 3er in blau und magn. white angeblich heute Liefertermin ( ich glaubs nicht, aber lass dich überraschen) meinem Händler in BRD wurde der Termin auch wieder um 2 Wochen verschoben. -> 28.04.11 (Himod2)


----------



## Radfahrender (31. März 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> Hat wieder wer neuigkeiten?



Hallo alle miteinander,

A-line Shop in Rosenheim hat schon zwei Monate vor Eurobike Jekyll`s fleissig geordert und morgen kommt auch schon das erste Jekyll 4 in White.

Nächste Woche kommen dann Jekyll 3 in White 2xM und 1xL und Jekyll 4 in S und L.

Am 20.04. haben wir 5 Claymores bestätigt bekommen (2er und 3er) und am 15.05. kommen unsere restlichen 6 Jekylls (3er und 4er).

Ausserdem haben wir ab kommender Woche auch Jekyll Testbikes parat und am 09. April eröffnet Bikepark Samerberg mit optimalen Testbedingungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-lo (31. März 2011)




----------



## overslag (31. März 2011)

Wer noch ein Jekyll sucht:

Himod 1 grÃ¶Ãe M, Berserker green
Zustand: Testbike ( 2 wochen alt)

Sofort verÃ¼gbar..
Preis: 4500,- â¬ +-  / Normal: UVP 5499,- wenn noch eins verfÃ¼gbar 
Anfrage PM


----------



## Papa Midnight (31. März 2011)

Unglaublich. Die ersten Jekyll sind auf dem Weg zu uns. Ich glaub ich lese die mail morgen Früh nochmal, sonst glaub ichs nicht.


----------



## Chefkocher (31. März 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Unglaublich. Die ersten Jekyll sind auf dem Weg zu uns. Ich glaub ich lese die mail morgen Früh nochmal, sonst glaub ichs nicht.



ist doch sehr überraschend! Was ist das für eine Mail, tatsächlich eine Versandmitteilung ? Sind auch Alu-Jekylls dabei ?


----------



## d-lo (31. März 2011)

Übrigens an alle: Falsche Jekyll-Meldungen anlässlich des 1. Aprils sind nicht, ich wiederhole, *NICHT* lustig. Nur damit morgen keiner auf falsche Gedanken kommt...


----------



## Papa Midnight (31. März 2011)

Das ist ein Jekyll Carbon 1 in L. Habs ja auch erst am 17.08.10 bestellt...


----------



## Sagatasan (31. März 2011)

ich glaubs irgendwie nicht - habe gestern mein altes hardtail zum hoffentlich letzten service gebracht. mein händler meinte nur, dass er mein jekyll3 "hoffentlich" im juni bekommt..... *grrrr*


----------



## kantn-manuel (31. März 2011)

in österreich sind die händler deutlich schwächer aufgestellt!!!!


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. April 2011)

Wie meinste das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4adime (1. April 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> in österreich sind die händler deutlich schwächer aufgestellt!!!!



Welche Rahmengrösse brauchst du beim Jekyll ?


----------



## kantn-manuel (1. April 2011)

4adime schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengrösse brauchst du beim Jekyll ?



Large


----------



## Radfahrender (1. April 2011)

Ja, heute ist der 1.April, und Nein, das ist kein Scherz.

Hab gestern 17.00 Uhr die Versandbestätigung für 2x Jekyll3 bekommen.

Jekyll4 sollte heute bei uns eintreffen. Wenn`s da ist mach ich ein Foto für euch und stell`s sofort rein.


----------



## d-lo (1. April 2011)

Dann werd ich spätestens morgen bei Euch aufschlagen


----------



## Radfahrender (1. April 2011)

...und? Sind wir die Ersten?

Es ist tatsächlich da! Ich glaub`s immer noch nicht.

Sieht superschön aus. Mit dem Katalog oder Internetbild nicht zu vergleichen. 

Jekyll 4 in Grösse M mit den schwersten Pedalen der Welt  wiegt 14,6 kg.

Freue mich schon riesig auf die kommende Woche.


----------



## dasphonk (1. April 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Das ist ein Jekyll Carbon 1 in L.....



Wann soll es denn ankommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yann.roux (1. April 2011)

Hey, Laut meines Händlers wurden heute zwei 3er in M und L zu ihm versendet. Die Bikes sollten Montag/Dienstag eintreffen.
Es tut sich was jetzt!


----------



## Sagatasan (1. April 2011)

wenn heut nicht der 1. april wär wurd ich mich freuen


----------



## kantn-manuel (1. April 2011)

...von einem himod2 in green und large weiss keiner was


----------



## overslag (1. April 2011)

Mein Händler bekommt morgen die ersten Alus- aber alle bereits verkauft !!

Ich kann nur noch ein himod 1 in grün besorgen Größe m oder als Frame Kit mit der Fox 32 gabel


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. April 2011)

Hi-Mod 1 eben aufgebaut. 12,5 kg incl Reverb Stütze in L. Meine Fresse, was für ein Monster  Der Rest rollt jetzt auch an...Yeah!


----------



## Sagatasan (1. April 2011)

pics or it didn´t happen!!

und bitte schön groß bitte


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. April 2011)

Hatte heute keinen Bock mehr ;-) Morgen, wenn die Zeit langt gerne.


----------



## Jimmy82 (2. April 2011)

hi leute !

ist ja echt eine schlacht mit den jekylls.
so ein wenig liebäugel ich ja auch mit einem.
bin 1,90 bei ca. 91cm schrittlänge.
sollte ich da ein L oder besser XL nehmen?

hat einer von den händlern hier sowas bereits da in XL (alu oder carbon)?

gruß, jim


----------



## yann.roux (2. April 2011)

Hi, Habt Ihr schon ein Jekyll 3er in *BLAU* bekommen???
Scheint so aus, dass nur die Jekyll in WEISS geliefert wurden oder tausche ich mich???


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. April 2011)

Cannondale Jekyll Hi-Mod 1 Size L carbon, 12,5 kg (w/o pedal)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimmy82 (2. April 2011)

HERRLICH !!!

jetzt nur noch in "Berserker Green" und alles ist guuuut ! ;-)


----------



## Sagatasan (2. April 2011)

geil geil geil!!!
ich brauch mein 3er - war heute das letzte mal skifahren....


----------



## d-lo (2. April 2011)

So zurück vom besten bikeshop Bayerns. Hier das Jekyll Nummer 4:


















[/IMG]


----------



## Jimmy82 (2. April 2011)

boa !! Das Alu-Modell sieht in der Farbe auch echt sehr heiß aus.
könnte mich da eigentlich nicht entscheiden zwischen der schwarz/weiß/roten Alu-Ausführung und der Berserker-Green CarbonVersion.
Gewichtsunterschied soll ja nur 250gr sein.

Was sagt ihr denn zum Unterschied bei der Gabel ??

TALAS RLC FIT vs. TALAS RL open bath


----------



## d-lo (2. April 2011)

Das würde mich auch brennend interessieren


----------



## neo-bahamuth (2. April 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Cannondale Jekyll Hi-Mod 1 Size L carbon, 12,5 kg (w/o pedal)



Das Bike kannst behalten, da gefällt mir mein Spicy besser. Aber den Shelby GT500 Supersnake (oder liege ich da falsch?) nehme ich


----------



## yann.roux (2. April 2011)

@ Sagatasan: hast du ein 3er in Schwarz/Rot/Weiss oder in Blau/Braun/Weiss bestellt?
Gruss


----------



## micha13 (2. April 2011)

jekyll himod 1 gestern abgeholt


----------



## Jimmy82 (2. April 2011)

@micha13: GLÜCKWUNSCH !!  welche Farbe?? und bitteeee Bilder ! 

Ich bekomme gerade nicht genug Jekyll-Fotos vor die Augen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (2. April 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Das Bike kannst behalten, da gefällt mir mein Spicy besser. Aber den Shelby GT500 Supersnake (oder liege ich da falsch?) nehme ich



U R so right 
Und trotzdem ist das Jekyll sehr geil. Ich hab jedes mal das Problem, dass ich mich für EIN bike entscheiden muss...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (2. April 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> U R so right
> Und trotzdem ist das Jekyll sehr geil. Ich hab jedes mal das Problem, dass ich mich für EIN bike entscheiden muss...



Bestreite ich nicht. Aber bei meinem Verschleiß hätte ich mit so einem speziellen Dämpfer keine Freude. Da würde das Rad das halbe Jahr in der Garage stehen.


----------



## morph027 (2. April 2011)

Die offenen Lager (wenn auch gedichtet) an der Wippe würden mich wahnsinnig machen...An meiner Krankheit von Dämpferanlekung ist wenigstens nach einem Jahr Dreckbeschuss immer noch jedes Lager schön sauber 

Aber trotzdem ein schicke Teil...würde ich schon gern mal probefahren...


----------



## Sagatasan (2. April 2011)

yann.roux schrieb:


> @ Sagatasan: hast du ein 3er in Schwarz/Rot/Weiss oder in Blau/Braun/Weiss bestellt?
> Gruss



schwarz-rot!


----------



## d-lo (2. April 2011)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> schwarz-rot!



Schaut in echt wirklich Hammer aus. Mit den Bildern im Internet überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen.


----------



## Sagatasan (2. April 2011)

danke für die fotos - hast recht, die farbe ist hammermässig!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yann.roux (2. April 2011)

Da gebe ich zu, das Bike sieht echt viel besser als auf der Webseite.
Bin schon gespannt auf die blaue Variante!


----------



## dasphonk (3. April 2011)

Jimmy82 schrieb:


> .....
> Gewichtsunterschied soll ja nur 250gr sein.
> 
> Was sagt ihr denn zum Unterschied bei der Gabel ??
> ...



Der Gewichtsunterschied beträgt ~ 1kg zwischen Alu und Carbon


----------



## Jimmy82 (3. April 2011)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Der Gewichtsunterschied beträgt ~ 1kg zwischen Alu und Carbon



du meinst wahrscheinlich komplettbike, oder?

ich meine gelesen zu haben dass das reine Rahmengewicht ca. 250gr differiert.


----------



## kantn-manuel (3. April 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Cannondale Jekyll Hi-Mod 1 Size L carbon, 12,5 kg (w/o pedal)


Is das schon customized? 3fach sl-k kurbel? Dachte beim 1er ist 2fach verbaut!


----------



## kantn-manuel (3. April 2011)

so freunde, mir dauert das mit dem Himod2 zu lange.
habe soeben aufgerüstet auf ein himod1 in berserkergreen.
hols nächste woche ab. und das warten hat ein ende!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

endlich kommen die silbernen Mallet 2 auf Ihren ersehnten Platz ;-)

die Fat Albert Kombi (rear & front) liegt auch schon herum !!!!!!!! ;-)

und den Ausschlag gab das Foto von Papa Midnight, die 3fach Kurbel am Himod1!!!!!!!!
....wer liest gewinnt!!!!!!!!!!!!! ;-)


----------



## overslag (3. April 2011)

siehste , ich habe damals vom Jekyll 4 aufs himod 1 gewechselt da mir das warten zu lange ging 
Das Rad hat jetzt  760km und 8500 hm auf dem Buckel  und läuft und läuft


----------



## dasphonk (3. April 2011)

Jimmy82 schrieb:


> du meinst wahrscheinlich komplettbike, oder?
> 
> ich meine gelesen zu haben dass das reine Rahmengewicht ca. 250gr differiert.



Ja, ich meine die Komplettbikes. Ein Jekyll 3 liegt da ca. 1 kg über einem Jekyll 2


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. April 2011)

Das Rad wurde NICHT umgebaut. Das ist die Serie.


----------



## kantn-manuel (3. April 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Das Rad wurde NICHT umgebaut. Das ist die Serie.



danke @papa midnight, habe eh gleich nachgelesen im cannondale prospekt.

und danke nochmals für deine bemühungen für mich.

Würde sofort bei dir ein Rad kaufen, jedoch kaufe ich jetzt doch in A ein Himod1, nachdem ich nicht auf das himod2 warten will.

lg
manuel


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (4. April 2011)

Hi Leute,

Falls einer genau so einen Vorbau zu veräussern hätte, wäre ich dankbar.
75-90mm mit 31,8mm Lenkerklemmung:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (4. April 2011)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Falls einer genau so einen Vorbau zu veräussern hätte, wäre ich dankbar.
> 75-90mm mit 31,8mm Lenkerklemmung:


Try www.chainreactioncycles.co.uk


----------



## overslag (4. April 2011)

Ich habe einen neuen . Pm an mich
Gruss


----------



## Radfahrender (4. April 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Cannondale Jekyll Hi-Mod 1 Size L carbon, 12,5 kg (w/o pedal)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kantn-manuel (4. April 2011)

lt. bike 03-2011 ist ein 720mm breiter Lenker verbaut


----------



## kantn-manuel (4. April 2011)

Erstausstattungskit für mein Jekyll


----------



## overslag (4. April 2011)

Bei meinem Händler ist noch ein jekyll 4 in der grösse m / Farbe weiß rot verfügbar 
Steht zum abholen bereit


----------



## Sagatasan (4. April 2011)

händlername??


----------



## kantn-manuel (4. April 2011)

Overslag fragen bitte


----------



## kantn-manuel (4. April 2011)

Frag overslag, ist sein [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (4. April 2011)

Es kommen in den nöchsten paar Tagen ja noch welche.


----------



## kantn-manuel (5. April 2011)

Hab meins ;-)


----------



## d-lo (5. April 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## morph027 (5. April 2011)

pics or it didn't happen


----------



## kantn-manuel (5. April 2011)

Gerne,nur kann ich die fotos nicht direkt vom handy hochladen.
In 2h bin ich dageim ;-)


----------



## kantn-manuel (5. April 2011)

freunde freunde, das geht ab!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Die ersten 10km Erfahrung abgespult. 

Weltbewegend!!! Griiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overslag (5. April 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> freunde freunde, das geht ab!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Die ersten 10km Erfahrung abgespult.
> 
> Weltbewegend!!! Griiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiins




welches modell hast du jetzt und wo gekauft?

gruss


----------



## kantn-manuel (5. April 2011)

1er 2rad sturm in traun


----------



## kantn-manuel (5. April 2011)

sodale erste impressionen


----------



## Jimmy82 (5. April 2011)

MMMUUUAAAAA !!! Was ein geiles Teil !!

Welche Größe ist das?


----------



## kantn-manuel (5. April 2011)

Das ist large
Ich 183cm
Schritthöhe 86cm


----------



## micha13 (5. April 2011)

Also das ist ja auch mal schön, das bike mit ins bett nehmen... das alles kommt mir aber sehr bekannt vor aer real sieht es noch viel schöner aus


----------



## Phileas (5. April 2011)

Hat jemand vor eine 160mm Gabel zu verbauen oder sogar schon ausprobiert?


----------



## kantn-manuel (6. April 2011)

aha, ich habe einen x-9 Kettenwerfer statt (lt. Prospekt XT)


----------



## Chefkocher (6. April 2011)

Phileas schrieb:


> Hat jemand vor eine 160mm Gabel zu verbauen oder sogar schon ausprobiert?


 
jup...hier 
Bei mir wird eine 36er Talas 160 mm (Modell 2011, Kashima-Beschichtung, RLC Fit) eingebaut. Allerdings muß ich bei dieser Gabel hinnehmen, dass es diese nicht mit durchgehenden 1,5 Schaft gibt. Hier scheint FOX nur noch auf "taper-Versionen" zu setzten. Grundsätzlich könnte man hier ein wenig Steifigkeit verlieren, ich und mein Händler gehen aber nicht davon aus, dass dies wirklich spürbar ist.
Als LRS habe ich die Kombi aus Hope Pro II Nabe (X12 bzw. 20 mm) und ZTR Flow Felge geählt. Als weiteres Goodie kommt natütrlich noch ne Rock Shox Reverb rein. Eingebaut wird alles in ein Jekyll 3, welches derzeit (Versandbestätigung liegt vor) auf dem Weg zum Händler ist und dort heute oder morgen erwartet wird. Wenn alles nach Plan läuft, werde ich am kommenden Wochenende erste Fahreindrücke posten.

Beste Grüße


----------



## micha13 (6. April 2011)

ich habe in meinem himod1 auch den x9 umwerfer drin, scheint dann wohl doch normal zu sein? Wollte da bei meinem Händler schon nachfragen, stören tut es mich nicht aber gewundert hat es mich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bbkp (6. April 2011)

und wie schwer?


----------



## kantn-manuel (6. April 2011)

Keine ahnung! Habe mal die steinschlagfolien geklebt, garmin edge 800 montiert, die silbernen mallet2 und die bionicon kefü (funktioniert perfekt) montiert und dann losgeglüht. Wieg es heute ab und schreib euch

Die 2 fahrmodi merkt man deutlich! Wenn man von einem race hardtail mit 9,8kg auf das monster umsteigt, fühlt es sich (für mich) an, als ob manein auto zuerst mit 200ps fährt und dann das gleiche Auto mit 75ps fährt. (das hardtail im vergleich zum jekyll)

Aber fad rad ist absolut genial.
Thx mr. Denk


----------



## yann.roux (6. April 2011)

hi,
bin ich der einzige der sich für das Jekyll 3 in blau interessiert?
Mein Händler hat zwar mein Bike bekommen aber in Schwarz/Weiß/Rot.  

Hat jemand info über die blauen Jekylls????
Thanks


----------



## Chefkocher (6. April 2011)

yann.roux schrieb:


> hi,
> bin ich der einzige der sich für das Jekyll 3 in blau interessiert?
> Mein Händler hat zwar mein Bike bekommen aber in Schwarz/Weiß/Rot.
> 
> ...


 
mein Bruder hat am gleichen Tag wie ich ein Jekyll 4 in blau bestellt. Mein bestelltes Jekyll 3 in s/w/r  ist heute bei meinem Händler eingetroffen (wird derzeit mit Sonderwünschen umgebaut und die nächsten Tage von mir in die Arme geschlossen) *yeahhhhh*  Das blaue Jekyll meines Bruders steht derzeit lt. aktuellem Produktionsplan noch auf Mai. Lt. Aussage unseres Händlers verschieben sich derzeit jedoch fast alle Produktionstermine nach vorne, da die Rahmen derzeit per Luftfracht und nicht wie sonst üblich per Container an die Produktionsstätten geliefert werden. Seiner Ansicht nach, können sich hier praktisch stündlich (positiv) deutliche Verschiebungen ergaben.

Ich drücke allen anderen die Daumen


----------



## kantn-manuel (6. April 2011)

also mein Jekyll Himod1 in Large mit Mallet 2, chainguide bionicon und dem garmin edge 800 wiegt
13,3kg**


----------



## yann.roux (6. April 2011)

@Chefkocher: Danke für die Infos


----------



## junkyjerk (6. April 2011)

bei bikeline-ulm sind mittlerweile jekyll himod 1 in grau-schwarz in L, jekyll 3 in M und jekyll 4 in S verfügbar, weitere modelle im zulauf. geile teile, hab das M mal probegefahren, einfach ein tolles bike.


----------



## kantn-manuel (6. April 2011)

zum edge 800 auf 2 Rädern: Der Edge erkennt nicht automatisch aufgrund des sensors, welches bike verwendet wird!....Leider

und es ist unglaublich wenig Platz zwischen Kurbel und Kettenstrebebeim jekyll)(habe sogar den Klebestreifen des Magneten entfernen müssen, damit er nicht streift!!!)

siehe:


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. April 2011)

Hi Mod 1 in L ohne Pedale wie auf den Bildern 12,5 kg. (Das vor dem roten Mustang)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (8. April 2011)

Hallo,

Bin heute auch mal das Jekyll Hi-Mod 2 Probe geJEKYLL't, hat mich echt umgehauen, schreit förmlich nach Gelände.

Euch allen wirklich viel Spass mit dem Bike, wenn irgendwann das Geld da is hol ich mir auch eins!


----------



## kantn-manuel (8. April 2011)

bin gestern herumgeglüht!

Bergauf sehr gute Steigeigenschaften und bergab gibt es ein unglaubliches Sicherheitsgefühl und macht einen auf "Bügeleisen!
Einfach Top!

Manko: Die 3x10Schaltung ( für mich) lässt sehr wenig Kettenschrägung zu, führt gleich zum stecken bleiben der Kette. Schaltfaule zeiten ade!

aber vom feeling her genial


----------



## kantn-manuel (8. April 2011)

einmal schmutzig ;-=


----------



## Sagatasan (8. April 2011)

ins bett damit


----------



## kantn-manuel (8. April 2011)

Ich glaub, dann kann ich krankheitsbedingt eine zeit lang das radln vergessen, wenn mich meine frau erwischt


----------



## bbkp (8. April 2011)

feig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chefkocher (8. April 2011)

So...ich mache endlich meinen Platz im Wartezimmer frei !!! Ich habe mein Jekyll 3 heute endlich abholen können und ich bin allein von der Optik absolut begeistert...so viel Erotik auf zwei Rädern ;-) In der Realität wirkt das Rad (spreche für das schwarz/weiß/rote) nochmal um Längen besser. Das schon fast Textmarker-Rot der Internetbilder ist in der Realität ein sattes dunkleres Rot. Sieht jetzt richtig harmonisch mit meinen rot eloxierten Hope Pro 2 Naben aus. Auch die verbaute 2011 36er 160 Fox-Gabel in dunkelanthrazit fügt sich mit ihrer güldenen Kashima-Beschichtung wunderbar ins Gesamtbild. Fahrtechnisch kann ich noch wenig sagen, da es für eine erste Probefahrt schon zu dunkel war. Ausserdem muss morgen vorerst noch die Schutzbeklebung drauf. Stelle dann morgen mal ein bis zwei Bilderchen ein.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. April 2011)

Du wirst die Fox Kashima lieben


----------



## kantn-manuel (9. April 2011)

bbkp schrieb:


> feig.



bitte ned feig mit deppat verwechseln !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hafrazi (11. April 2011)

hat noch jemand von den Forenbesuchern ein Himod 2 bekommen ?
Ich habe bei meinen ( USA-Version ) festgestellt das eine Fox RL verbaut ist aber in den europäischen Modellen eine RLC dazugehört. das würde sicherlich auch die Preisdiferenz vom 3er zum 2er erklären.


----------



## davhe (11. April 2011)

hafrazi schrieb:


> hat noch jemand von den Forenbesuchern ein Himod 2 bekommen ?
> Ich habe bei meinen ( USA-Version ) festgestellt das eine Fox RL verbaut ist aber in den europäischen Modellen eine RLC dazugehört. das würde sicherlich auch die Preisdiferenz vom 3er zum 2er erklären.


 
Also bei mir ist auch eine RL verbaut!


----------



## hafrazi (11. April 2011)

ollah das wird wohl ein Fehler auf der CD HP sein


----------



## kantn-manuel (11. April 2011)

also im Prospekt von Cannondale ( Österreich) ist die RLC beim 1er und die RL beim 2er angeführt


----------



## bbkp (11. April 2011)

hi,
ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.
habe gestern zum ersten mal rlc probegefahren(auf einem litevile in einer 36er talas) und festgestellt, dass ich das unbedingt brauch, also wenn dann 1er. wenn man schwerer ist, ich habe ca 95kg mit montur, hilft es enorm bei langsamen, steilen verblockten passagen. ich liebe dieses feature. und man kanns auch aus dem sattel heraus waehrend der fahrt regeln.


----------



## hafrazi (11. April 2011)

also die Händler haben in den USA und in Europa alle eine RL auf dem HM2. Dann Stimmt wohl die HP nicht.

aber was macht das C dann genau ?


----------



## micha13 (11. April 2011)

Oh Oh,

wie gewonnen so zeronnen, musst meins leider wieder zum Händler schaffen da ich zwei Haarrisse im Rahmen festgestellt habe ( leider bekomme ich das mit den fotos hier nicht hin), auf der linken Seite, genau dort wo die aufnahme für die Dämpferhalterung ist . Er hat es auch gleich dabehalten, weil er meinte wenn ich weiter fahre kann es mir dort brechen, er wollte sich jetzt mit Cannondale Vertreter in Verbindung setzten... 1 Woche hatte ich das Vergnügen es zu "testen"!
Muss jetzt warten bis neue Rahmen kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davhe (11. April 2011)

Hat schon jemand eine Tapered Gabel in das Jekyll eingebaut? Was brauche ich genau für eine Reduzierung??


----------



## moth (11. April 2011)

Gude!

Bei Delta-Bike in Gießen steht wohl ein Himod 2 in L. Habe da eben angerufen...
Aber nicht wegkaufen bevor ichs mal probegerollt habe, JA!? 

Gruß


----------



## moth (11. April 2011)

davhe schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand eine Tapered Gabel in das Jekyll eingebaut? Was brauche ich genau für eine Reduzierung??



...eine für die obere Lagerschale von 1,5" auf 1 1/8" oder gleich nen Steuersatz für tapered Krempel!


----------



## overslag (11. April 2011)

micha13 schrieb:


> Oh Oh,
> 
> wie gewonnen so zeronnen, musst meins leider wieder zum Händler schaffen da ich zwei Haarrisse im Rahmen festgestellt habe ( leider bekomme ich das mit den fotos hier nicht hin), auf der linken Seite, genau dort wo die aufnahme für die Dämpferhalterung ist . Er hat es auch gleich dabehalten, weil er meinte wenn ich weiter fahre kann es mir dort brechen, er wollte sich jetzt mit Cannondale Vertreter in Verbindung setzten... 1 Woche hatte ich das Vergnügen es zu "testen"!
> Muss jetzt warten bis neue Rahmen kommen.



UIUIUIUI 
mache mir keine Angst habe auch ein himod .
Sehr schlecht wenn jetzt schon Defekte auftreten......
Eine generelle frage an Jekyll Besitzer:
Wo werdet Ihr den Dämpfer servicen lassen?


----------



## bbkp (11. April 2011)

bbkp schrieb:


> hi,
> ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.
> habe gestern zum ersten mal rlc probegefahren(auf einem litevile in einer 36er talas) und festgestellt, dass ich das unbedingt brauch, also wenn dann 1er. wenn man schwerer ist, ich habe ca 95kg mit montur, hilft es enorm bei langsamen, steilen verblockten passagen. ich liebe dieses feature. und man kanns auch aus dem sattel heraus waehrend der fahrt regeln.



das C stet für low speed Compression und du stellst damit das verhalten beim langsamen einfedern ein (nicht beim langsamen fahren, obwohl das vermutlich hand in hand geht). 
C verhindert dass die gabel beim bremsen tief eintaucht, also wenn du z.B bei einer verblockten steilen spitzkehre das interrad ums eck heben willst, dann hilft dir dieses feature. 
du kannst damit die gabel so einstellen, dass du beim bremsen nicht zuviel einsackt und du vielleicht einen überschlag riskierst. wenn du gewichtsmaessig im normbereich bist brauchst du das C nicht. bist du aber schwerer so kannst du es so einstellen dass die gabel nicht so weit einsackt. die ganze fuhre ist stabiler.
genauso umgekehrt, wenn du leichter bist, und die gabel kaum
nachgibt und damit nicht so schoen ueber ein hindernis geht, kannst du das ebenso nachjustieren.
die einstellung erfolgt siebenstufig aber in welchen kammern wie was wann wo oel oder luft herumgedrueckt wird kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## micha13 (11. April 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> UIUIUIUI
> mache mir keine Angst habe auch ein himod .
> Sehr schlecht wenn jetzt schon Defekte auftreten......
> Eine generelle frage an Jekyll Besitzer:
> Wo werdet Ihr den Dämpfer servicen lassen?


 
Wie sagt man: Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid!

Habe da bei dir mal was Vorbereitet, ich würde mal nachschauen


----------



## hafrazi (11. April 2011)

bbkp schrieb:


> das C stet für low speed Compression und du stellst damit das verhalten beim langsamen einfedern ein (nicht beim langsamen fahren, obwohl das vermutlich hand in hand geht).
> C verhindert dass die gabel beim bremsen tief eintaucht, also wenn du z.B bei einer verblockten steilen spitzkehre das interrad ums eck heben willst, dann hilft dir dieses feature.
> du kannst damit die gabel so einstellen, dass du beim bremsen nicht zuviel einsackt und du vielleicht einen überschlag riskierst. wenn du gewichtsmaessig im normbereich bist brauchst du das C nicht. bist du aber schwerer so kannst du es so einstellen dass die gabel nicht so weit einsackt. die ganze fuhre ist stabiler.
> genauso umgekehrt, wenn du leichter bist, und die gabel kaum
> ...




danke das reicht vollkommen, werde dann mal weiter ohne C rumgurken und weiterhin auf mein Gewicht achten.


----------



## kantn-manuel (12. April 2011)

So mir ist heite die kette übers kleinste zahnrrad geflutscht, schönes cut in der kettenstrebe!

Bin von der 3x10 schaltung nicht wirklich begeistert. Der xtr werfer spinnnt sicj aus und das nach knapp 200km


----------



## overslag (12. April 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> So mir ist heite die kette übers kleinste zahnrrad geflutscht, schönes cut in der kettenstrebe!
> 
> Bin von der 3x10 schaltung nicht wirklich begeistert. Der xtr werfer spinnnt sicj aus und das nach knapp 200km



War bei mir damals auch , da hilft nur Umbau auf zwei fach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overslag (12. April 2011)

Bei meinem händler verfügbar:

Jekyll Himod 2 in L / Berserker Green
Jekyll 3 in l und m in rot
Jekyll 4 in M in blau
weiter folgen ....
Pm wer will...


----------



## gugi (12. April 2011)

Bei cyclewerx.de in Köln stehen auch 3 Jekylls. Rahmengrößen und genaue Modellbezeichnung weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## d-lo (12. April 2011)

Weiß eigentlich jemand, was mit dem sag meter ist? Btw, das Ding ist bergauf und bergab Rakete. Vor allem von der bergauf Performance bin ich unglaublich begeistert!


----------



## Jekyll500 (13. April 2011)

Sagt mal weiß vielleicht jemand ob schon irgendein Claymore in Deutschland/Österreich ausgeliefert wurde?

Gibts dabei auch Lieferungsverzögerungen?

Mein Claymore 3 wurde im Jänner bestellt und da hieß es, dass es Anfang Juni kommt.

Hoffe, dass ich nicht noch länger warten muss...


----------



## dasphonk (14. April 2011)

Jetzt habe ich ein Problem. Ein Händler in meiner Nähe hat ein Jekyll 1 und ein Jekyll 2 bekommen. Eigentlich wollte ich mir ein 2er holen, bin jetzt aber am überlegen, ob ich doch auf das 1er umsteige. Was meint ihr...lohnt der Aufpreis?


----------



## kantn-manuel (14. April 2011)

Ich habe auch "upgegraded". aber nur eegen der liefersituation.

Ich würd das 2er nehmen.

Lg
Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hafrazi (14. April 2011)

Bin mit meinem zweier voll zufrieden. Wollte mal ein dreier. 
Hauptargument ist wohl die Gabel wie weiter oben schon erklärt wird und die Sattelstütze beim einser ist sicher auch empfelenswert.


----------



## DirtCrumb (15. April 2011)

> Sagt mal weiß vielleicht jemand ob schon irgendein Claymore in Deutschland/Österreich ausgeliefert wurde?
> 
> Gibts dabei auch Lieferungsverzögerungen?


 
Habe mein Claymore im November bestellt und warte auch noch drauf. Ursprünglicher Liefertermin war Ende März. Jetzt wurde das ganze auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben.
Hab schon verschiedene Gründe für die Lieferverzögerungen gehört: Fertigungsengpässe bei den Alu-Rahmen, technische Schwierigkeiten beim Dämpfer,... Mein Händler konnte mir leider auch nichts genaues sagen, von daher einfach mal abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## d-lo (15. April 2011)

Wegen des Claymores kann ich gern mal bei meinem Händler nachfragen, wie es denn aussieht. Der hatte bis jetzt immer Recht, die besten Infos und darüber hinaus das erste Alu-Jekyll .


----------



## DirtCrumb (15. April 2011)

oh ja, vielleicht weiß dein händler ja mehr?!
muss gestehen, dass die kommunikation von cannondale richtung kunden reichlich zu wünschen übrig lässt....


----------



## kephren23 (15. April 2011)

Jekyll500 schrieb:


> Sagt mal weiß vielleicht jemand ob schon irgendein Claymore in Deutschland/Österreich ausgeliefert wurde?
> 
> Gibts dabei auch Lieferungsverzögerungen?
> 
> ...



Kenne jemand der sein Claymore letzte Woche bestellt hat, Lieferzeit 8 Wochen also Anfang Juni.
Wenn er es hat sag ich gern nochmal Bescheid.

Aber is schon irgendwo ne Schweinerei das es so lange dauert, da is das halbe Jahr 2011 schon um!


----------



## Jekyll500 (15. April 2011)

Naja, ich habe meins Ende Jänner bestellt und da wurde mir schon Liefertermin Anfang Juni genannt. Hoffe, dass der auch hält.

Weiß man ob am Claymore 3 jetzt die Float R180 verbaut wird oder die Talas ?

Die Deutsche Seite scheint ja nur die Ami Version zu zeigen, oder?


----------



## overslag (15. April 2011)

d-lo schrieb:


> Wegen des Claymores kann ich gern mal bei meinem Händler nachfragen, wie es denn aussieht. Der hatte bis jetzt immer Recht, die besten Infos und darüber hinaus das erste Alu-Jekyll .




Klar  nur das ich schon im märz gesagt habe das die Alus so kommen wie sie gekommen sind 

Ich finde das " mein ist der beste Händler" einfach nervig ..

Claymore kommt bei meinem ende April , also 1-2 wochen


----------



## Jekyll500 (15. April 2011)

Bin schon total gespannt was man mit dem Bike so anstellen kann und wie gut es für Bikepark und Co taugt ;-) 

Habe meins in L bestellt, sollte bei meinen 186 genau passen, nur bei der Kettenführung bin ich mir noch nicht sicher was ich da verwenden sollte.

Bashguards für 3Punkt Befestigung scheint es ja auch nicht zu geben.

Ist es jetzt eine Float R oder die Talas?


----------



## d-lo (15. April 2011)

@overslag: jahaa, du hattest ja recht, von Anfang an...
Und trotzdem ist mein Händler der beste


----------



## overslag (15. April 2011)

Ich fahre mit meinem Jekyll auch in Bikeparks (Beerfelden, Bad Wildbad..) Funzt alles 1a 
Österreich kann kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overslag (15. April 2011)

d-lo schrieb:


> @overslag: jahaa, du hattest ja recht, von Anfang an...
> Und trotzdem ist mein Händler der beste



Hauptsache das Bike funzt und macht Laune!

Kann einer mal unterm Tretlager schauen wie es da aussieht?
Bei mir ist ein fetter Riefen drinne vom Umwerferschaltzug und die Außenhülle ist auch bald durch.
Entweder hat Cannondale zu kurz abgeschnitten oder es ist eine Fehlkonstruktion


----------



## dasphonk (15. April 2011)

Ich sitze hier und kann nicht aufhören zu grinsen! Ich habe mir heute mein Jekyll 1 abgeholt und bin bis vor 5 Minuten unterwegs gewesen. Jetzt kann ich die Euphorie etwas nachvollziehen, das Jekyll macht einfach riesig Spaß...! Was sich Cannondale bei der Dämpferverstellung gedacht hat, ist mir aber schleierhaft. Sieht irgendwie noch nach Prototyp aus!


----------



## Gehhilfe (15. April 2011)

ich würde gerne mal ein paar Bilder sehen, jetzt wo immer mehr Jekylls in freier Wildbahn unterwegs sind


----------



## d-lo (15. April 2011)

Das mit den Bildern ist so ein Problem. Vor lauter fahren kommt man nicht zum Fotos machen


----------



## Chefkocher (15. April 2011)

Okidoki, nach einer Woche herrlich exessiven "Austestens" des neuen Babys hier ein paar Photos:

Jekyll 3, Größe M, folgende Sonderausstattung:

- Rock Shox Reverb
- ZTR Flow Felge
- Hope Pro 2 Naben, 20 mm Steckachse
- 36er Fox Talas 160 mm, Modell 2011 (Kashimo-Coated)
- Ergon Enduro/AM Griffe
- NC-17 Platform Pedalen
- VR 2,5er Maxxis High Roller
- HR 2,4er Maxxis Ardent

es fehlt noch die KeFü von Bionicon.

Zu überlegen wäre evtl. noch eine Umbau von 3-fach auf 2-fach (inkl. Bashguard) und möglicherweise ein moderat breiterer Lenker (720 mm)








Greets


----------



## Jekyll500 (16. April 2011)

Gatuliere zu diesem echt feinen Bike!

Wie lange ist denn der Vorbau am M?


----------



## dasphonk (16. April 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> zum edge 800 auf 2 Rädern: Der Edge erkennt nicht automatisch aufgrund des sensors, welches bike verwendet wird!....Leider
> 
> und es ist unglaublich wenig Platz zwischen Kurbel und Kettenstrebebeim jekyll)(habe sogar den Klebestreifen des Magneten entfernen müssen, damit er nicht streift!!!)
> 
> siehe:



Hallo!

Warum hast Du den Sensor nicht auf der anderen Seite angebracht? Ich bin gerade dabei meinen Sensor zu montieren und würde ihn auf der anderen Seite anbringen. Ich habe mal ein Foto angehängt, noch ohne vollständige Befestigung. Beide Sensoren reagieren in dieser Position.


----------



## dasphonk (16. April 2011)

O.K....Alles klar! Ich habe gerade nach dem Foto mal versucht die Kurbel weiter zu drehen. Nein, der Platz zwischen Kurbel und Strebe reicht nicht fÃ¼r den Magneten vom Garminsensor! Ich geh dann heute mal auf die Suche nach einem schmalen Magneten!

Ich habe noch einen Polar CS100 mit Trittfrequenzsensor. Bei dem Sensor war ein Magnet dabei, der viel schmaller ist. Der passt auf jeden Falle zwischen Kurbel und Hinterbau und funktioniert auch mit dem Garmin-Sensor. Den Magnet kann man auch nachbestellen, kostet 5,- â¬. Gibt es bei den Ã¼blichen HÃ¤ndlern....


----------



## Gehhilfe (16. April 2011)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> Okidoki, nach einer Woche herrlich exessiven "Austestens" des neuen Babys hier ein paar Photos:
> Jekyll 3, Größe M, folgende Sonderausstattung:
> - Rock Shox Reverb
> - ZTR Flow Felge
> ...


 
sorry wenn ich das so sage aber: geiles bike!!!
Farbe gefällt mir super und die Ausstattung würde bei mir ähnlich aussehen.
inwieweit verändert sich Lenkwinkel/Fahreigenschaft mit der 160er Gabel? Oder ist die Einbauhöhe die gleiche?

Wo liegen man den gewichtstechnisch mit dem Alurahmen und der Ausstattung? 
Die Sitzstrebe sieht aber recht hoch aus für ein "M"....?

Gruß

PS: Gibt es eigentlich aktuell bei CD noch das Rahmentauschprogramm/Frame Exchange Program 
Welche Jekyll Rahmen gibt es einzeln und in welchen Farben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fleia (17. April 2011)

Hallo miteinander, habe mich gerade hier registriert um ein paar Fragen zum Jekyll loszuwerden - hoffe es ist ok mich hier anzuhängen?  

Möchte mir demnächst ein Fully kaufen, bisher konnte ich schon ein Trek Remedy probefahren - hat mir sehr gut gefallen - und ich denke das Jekyll könnte ähnlich sein. Es würde mit optisch und von den Parts her noch etwas besser gefallen. 

Leider gibt es in meiner Umgebung (Wien) keine Möglichkeit das Jekyll zu testen - zumindest kenne ich keine. Vielleicht lesen hier ja auch Österreicher mit und wissen mehr? Konnte mir zwar ein Jekyll 1 zwar bei einem Händler ansehen und auch mal um den Block fahren, aber die haben leider keine richtigen Testräder...

Ich habe schon ein paar online Review gelesen und die meisten waren positiv, die einzig negativen Punkte wahren eigentlich

- Bedingt durch rel. niedriges Tretlager und Sag im Flow-Mode kann es zu unerwünschtem Kontakt Pedale-Boden kommen

- Zugverlegung unter dem Unterrohr

Was sagen diejenigen dazu, die tatsächlich bereits ein Jekyll fahren?

Und kennt vielleicht jemand das Gewicht des Jekyll 3 in M?


----------



## kantn-manuel (17. April 2011)

C





dasphonk schrieb:


> O.K....Alles klar! Ich habe gerade nach dem Foto mal versucht die Kurbel weiter zu drehen. Nein, der Platz zwischen Kurbel und Strebe reicht nicht für den Magneten vom Garminsensor! Ich geh dann heute mal auf die Suche nach einem schmalen Magneten!
> 
> Ich habe noch einen Polar CS100 mit Trittfrequenzsensor. Bei dem Sensor war ein Magnet dabei, der viel schmaller ist. Der passt auf jeden Falle zwischen Kurbel und Hinterbau und funktioniert auch mit dem Garmin-Sensor. Den Magnet kann man auch nachbestellen, kostet 5,- . Gibt es bei den üblichen Händlern....



Der trick ist den kurbelmagneten aus dem kunstoffrahmen rauszubrechen und mit isolierband zu befestigen


----------



## d-lo (17. April 2011)

Servus und willkommen.
Zuallererst: Das Jekyll ist eine Bombe, sowohl bergauf als auch bergab.

- Kontakt Pedale-Boden: hatte ich jetzt nicht direkt, jedoch Pedale-Stein. Aber das war mehr seitwärts auf nem engen trail und hat jetzt nichts mit dem Tretlager zu tun. Normalerweise hast ja die Pedale beim runterfahren eh nicht "unten". Seh ich also kein Problem. 
- Genausowenig seh ich ein Problem bei den Zügen. Bevor es die erwischt, ist Dein großes Kettenblatt zahnlos.
A propos Kettenblatt: Die Zahnfee hat schon zweimal angeklopft, werd jetzt also auf zweifach 22/36 umrüsten, und nächstes Jahr auf 10fach mit 24/38.
Zum Gewicht: Mein 4er (größe M) wiegt jetzt mit der 32er talas, nem breiteren Lenker, 2.4er Ardent, NC 17 sudpin, Flaschenhalter und KS i900 Sattekstütze, und da wäre ich doch beinahe umgekippt, 14,9kg. Laut CD wiegt im Originalzustand das 3er im Vergleich zum 4er 400 g weniger (13,4 vs 13,8). Jetzt kannst Du Dir´s in etwa vorstellen.

Abschließend mein fazit: kaufenkaufenkaufen, das Ding ist wirklich geil!


----------



## overslag (18. April 2011)

Ich war anfangs auch begeistert jedoch ist mein Fazit nach 2 Monaten ,  
900km  und 16000 hm nicht meh so gut!!
Habe gestern den ersten Service gemacht , weil es extremst nötig war.
Zum unteren Zug, der ist und bleibt schlecht- ich musste gestern den Zug für den umwerfer sowie auch die untere zughülle tauschen.
Diese war bis zum Zug durchgescheuert.
Kurbel musste ich ausbauen und alles gut einfetten.
Alle Lager am rahmen neu gefettet - die Lager sind nicht die besten- China Müll !! Bei einem 5500 Euro Rad !!!
Steuersatz wird auch nicht mehr lange leben.
Dämpfer macht seit ein paar Tagen ein pfeiff Geräusch beim Federn.
Alles in allem - gutes Konzept jedoch eher ein prototyp.


----------



## kantn-manuel (18. April 2011)

Bin vom rad begeistert!

Nach knapp 250km. Klettert geil und bergab "total control"

Die 3x10 geht mir fûrchterlich wogin,aber ichtendiere  zu 3x9.

[email protected]: meins steht in korneuburg im wohnzimmer


----------



## overslag (18. April 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> Bin vom rad begeistert!
> 
> Nach knapp 250km. Klettert geil und bergab "total control"
> 
> ...



War bei mir auch anfangs, warte mal noch ein paar Kilometer und Berichte dann nochmals bitte.
Würde gerne wissen ob das ein einmaliger Fall ist oder generell( Dämpfer , Lager etc. )

Zum Rahmen :
Mein Bike wiegt komplett 12,9 kg.
Der carbon wiegt ganze 460 gr weniger als der alu in grösse m- selber gewogen .
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anditirol (18. April 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> War bei mir auch anfangs, warte mal noch ein paar Kilometer und Berichte dann nochmals bitte.
> Würde gerne wissen ob das ein einmaliger Fall ist oder generell( Dämpfer , Lager etc. )
> Danke



Ich habe derzeit ca. 40.000hm drauf, km weiss ich nicht.. Lager und Dämpfer sind ok. Die 32er Gabel ist aber leider defekt. Zum einen wurde die Gabelkrone nicht richtig verpresst, dadurch hört man andauernd Knackgeräusche.. Seit gut 3 Wochen verhärtet sich zudem die Gabel nach längerem Fahren, könnte an einer defekten Lowspeed Druckstufe liegen. 
Leider will mir Fox bzw. Cannondale keine Leihgabel wärend des Services geben, deswegen fahre ich derzeit noch mit der kaputten Gabel rum...


----------



## overslag (18. April 2011)

Vid:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/21444060"]Clementz and Dieffenthaler Sicily winter riding on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Sagatasan (18. April 2011)

hammer!


----------



## Gehhilfe (18. April 2011)

nicht schlecht


----------



## P-Sionic (18. April 2011)

In Berlin gibts die 2011er Rahmen noch als Rahmentausch.

Click: http://bikemarket.de/catalog/advanced_search_result.php?categories_id=&search_in_description=1&keywords=Rahmentausch&x=0&y=0


----------



## anditirol (19. April 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Ich war anfangs auch begeistert jedoch ist mein Fazit nach 2 Monaten ,
> 900km  und 16000 hm nicht meh so gut!!
> Habe gestern den ersten Service gemacht , weil es extremst nötig war.
> Zum unteren Zug, der ist und bleibt schlecht- ich musste gestern den Zug für den umwerfer sowie auch die untere zughülle tauschen.
> ...



Der Link könnte dich zum Thema DYAD Dämpfer interessieren: 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=698876

Würde bei deinem Händler nachfragen, deins wurde sicher auch in dem Zeitraum hergestellt....


----------



## overslag (19. April 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> Der Link könnte dich zum Thema DYAD Dämpfer interessieren:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=698876
> 
> Würde bei deinem Händler nachfragen, deins wurde sicher auch in dem Zeitraum hergestellt....




Also Luft verliert meiner nicht, mein Bike wurde auch erst ende Februar gekauft.Mal meinen Händler fragen.
Der dämpfer pfeeiiiiift nur in der gegend rum beim federn


----------



## Gehhilfe (21. April 2011)

P-Sionic schrieb:


> In Berlin gibts die 2011er Rahmen noch als Rahmentausch.
> 
> Click: http://bikemarket.de/catalog/advanc...n_description=1&keywords=Rahmentausch&x=0&y=0


 
hab mal angefragt. Aber woher wollen die den Rahmen haben wenn es noch nichtmal die Kompletträder gibt...


----------



## overslag (22. April 2011)

Jetzt gehts wieder in den Bikepark, mal sehen ob alles hält


----------



## kantn-manuel (23. April 2011)

heute hat sich der carbonkäfig- des xtr-schaltwerks aufgelöst. Schei..

und alle bikegeschäfte haben zu bis dienstag grml


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overslag (24. April 2011)

Jekyll @ Bikepark


----------



## JackRackam (25. April 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Jetzt gehts wieder in den Bikepark, *mal sehen ob alles hält*



.. hast du keine Bilder bei der Landung, dann würde man(n) *das* besser sehen, ich meine ob alles hält....
Viel Spaß.....

Ich muss leider noch warten auf mein Hi-Mod2...


----------



## overslag (25. April 2011)

Das Schaltwerk hat sich verabschiedet , aber ansonsten war alles okay.


----------



## kantn-manuel (25. April 2011)

Scherzerl? Oder! @overslag


----------



## overslag (25. April 2011)

Kein scherz, hat sich verabschiedet , xtr halt- teuer und kann nix
Das Bike ist echt klasse aber es hat einfach zuviele " Kinderkrankheiten" auch wenn es nicht direkt den Rahmen betrifft, eher die Anbauteile- die gehören aber halt zum bike dazu.

Defekte nach 1500km:

-Schaltwerk Defekt
-Schaltzug für Umwerfer defekt
-Vorder Bremse 2x Entlüftet
-Kette gerissen 
-Dämpfer pfeifft seit kurzem

Hoffe das wars erstmal für die nächsten 500km


----------



## neo-bahamuth (25. April 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Defekte nach 1500km:
> 
> -Schaltwerk Defekt
> -Schaltzug für Umwerfer defekt
> ...



Also das ist schon heftig wenn ich das so lese. Teures Spielzeug...


----------



## kantn-manuel (25. April 2011)

jaja, ich glaube ich hol mir jetzt ein xt-10fach schaltwerk. ich brauch keinen carbonkäfig und die paar Gramm mehr hol ich durch meine kW in den Oberschenkeln


----------



## Sagatasan (25. April 2011)

@overslag - solche hüpfer macht ja mein altes staiger auch noch locker mit


----------



## kantn-manuel (25. April 2011)

wer mal sein hinterrad ausbaut und genau lugt sieht das 

vor der Steckachse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overslag (25. April 2011)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> @overslag - solche hüpfer macht ja mein altes staiger auch noch locker mit



Dann kauf dir doch kein jekyll


----------



## kantn-manuel (25. April 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir doch kein jekyll



treffer versenkt


----------



## overslag (25. April 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> wer mal sein hinterrad ausbaut und genau lugt sieht das
> 
> vor der Steckachse



Tatsache


----------



## hafrazi (27. April 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> wer mal sein hinterrad ausbaut und genau lugt sieht das
> 
> vor der Steckachse







nix


----------



## d-lo (27. April 2011)

Bei mir ist es auch


----------



## hafrazi (27. April 2011)

Hab nochmals besser gelugt, ist auch da. Auf anthrazit ist schwarz nicht so gut lesbar.
War das eine Idee von Peter Denk ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (27. April 2011)

Wieso versagen denn bei euch die ganzen Anbauteile?


----------



## hafrazi (27. April 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Wieso versagen denn bei euch die ganzen Anbauteile?



damit du was zu schaffen hast............


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. April 2011)

Oh Danke..;-) Dann schaffen wir die 14 Stunden Marke pro Tag endlich...


----------



## kantn-manuel (28. April 2011)

weil uns das viele bargeld auf unseren konten stört ;-)

bei mir hat ein Ast beim downhill den carbon-käfig des xtr-werfers zerstört.

habe ein xt-schaltwerk montiert, ist mir lieber und wegen der paar Gramm ( ess ich halt eine Tafel Schokolade weniger ;-) )


----------



## kantn-manuel (28. April 2011)

hafrazi schrieb:


> Hab nochmals besser gelugt, ist auch da. Auf anthrazit ist schwarz nicht so gut lesbar.
> War das eine Idee von Peter Denk ?



solltest Peter Denk fragen, ich habe keine Ahnung, habs nur entdeckt


----------



## hafrazi (28. April 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> solltest Peter Denk fragen, ich habe keine Ahnung, habs nur entdeckt



dachte nur weil das auf deutsch drauf steht.


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. April 2011)

Die Amis stehen drauf.


----------



## hafrazi (28. April 2011)

thats's Fahrvergnugen.


----------



## Jekyll500 (28. April 2011)

Kann mal jemand schreiben welchen Luftdruck ihr in der Positiv und Negativkammer(DyadRT2) fährt bei jeweiligem Fahrergewicht?

Sind bei anderen Fahrern auch schon undichtheiten beim Dämpfer aufgetreten?


----------



## Sagatasan (28. April 2011)

der eine dämpfer pfeift nur - von undicht war keine rede!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chefkocher (28. April 2011)

Derzeit fahre ich noch mit dem jeweiligen Luftdruch lt. Tabelle am Sitzrohr. Ein genaue Bepumpung ist jedoch mit der mitglieferten Cannondale-Dämpferpumpe nahezu unmöglich, da mit dieser beim Abschrauben des Ventils eine Menge Luft entweicht. Hat hier jemand einen Trick parat ? Wer kann eine gute Dämpferpumpe empfehlen die mehr als 25 bar schafft ?


----------



## Jekyll500 (28. April 2011)

Und wenn er pfeifft entweicht keine Luft?

Das mit der Pumpe wäre echt interessant, da mein Kollege ( ebenfalls Claymore 3) auf die 450psi abstimmen müsste, da er mit Montur ca 115kg wiegt.


----------



## hafrazi (28. April 2011)

Fahre selber auch nach Tabelle.
Ist die entweichende Luft beim entfernen der Pumpe nicht die Restluft aus dem Schlauch?
Habe noch eine Pumpe von BBB die geht bis 28 Bar und macht einen guten Eindruck, habe sie selber am Jekyll noch nie gebraucht weil ich nicht dauernd Luft rein und raus mache.


----------



## Jekyll500 (29. April 2011)

Sonst einfach den Reset Racing Air Port Evo raufschrauben, dann sollte das ja auch ohne Druckverlust klappen, oder?


----------



## gmk (29. April 2011)

Jekyll500 schrieb:


> Sonst einfach den Reset Racing Air Port Evo raufschrauben, dann sollte das ja auch ohne Druckverlust klappen, oder?



so ist es


----------



## overslag (1. Mai 2011)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> Derzeit fahre ich noch mit dem jeweiligen Luftdruch lt. Tabelle am Sitzrohr. Ein genaue Bepumpung ist jedoch mit der mitglieferten Cannondale-Dämpferpumpe nahezu unmöglich, da mit dieser beim Abschrauben des Ventils eine Menge Luft entweicht. Hat hier jemand einen Trick parat ? Wer kann eine gute Dämpferpumpe empfehlen die mehr als 25 bar schafft ?



Habe lange versucht den richtigen Druck mit der cannondale Pumpe zu erreichen, Ergebniss:
Einfach in der + Kammer 1,5 Bar mehr wie erforderlich
                     - Kammer 1,0 Bar mehr wie erforderlich

rein pumpen.
Zur Kontrolle kann du nochmals die Cd Pumpe dran schrauben, jedoch musst du beim befüllen wieder die entsprechende barzahl dazu rechnen.
gruss


----------



## yann.roux (1. Mai 2011)

Danke Overslag für die Info...

Bei mir kommt der Dämpfer nicht richtig zurück und es bleiben immer ca. 2-3mm Abstand (in beiden Modi). Habt Ihr das auch bemerkt?

Ausserdem habe ich das hinter dem Bremskabel entdeckt (Alu Rahmen)



Was ist eure Meinung dazu?
Gruss


----------



## overslag (1. Mai 2011)

Meine Meinung:
Wenn nur Riss im Lack wird nix passieren, ansonsten zurück zum Absender 

Der 2-3mm Abstand ist bei mir auch...


----------



## Jekyll500 (1. Mai 2011)

Auch wenn's nur ein Riss im Lack ist, würd ich das bei einem Bike dieser Preisklasse nicht akzeptieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yann.roux (1. Mai 2011)

Die Bilder sind schon bei Cannondale und ich warte auf eine Antwort...
Let's see!


----------



## micha13 (2. Mai 2011)

yann.roux schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind schon bei Cannondale und ich warte auf eine Antwort...
> Let's see!


 
Ich kann dir Sgane was sie sagen werden,

es ist schwer anhand von den Bildern zu beurteilen ob ein Schaden vorliegt, bitte wenden sie sich an ihren Händler... (Ich spreche nur aus eigener Erfahrung)

Ohne Grund wird der Lack nicht einen Riss haben. 

p.s.: ich warte immer noch auf meinen Austauschrahmen


----------



## kantn-manuel (2. Mai 2011)

bezugnehmen auf mein zerstörtes XTR Schaltwerk:

habe XT-Schaltwerk SGS montiert und das Schalten geht plötzlich in alle Richtungen ohne Chainsuck etc. 

ich empfehle als schaltwerk xt! funktioniert jetzt auch tadellos mit 3x10 GRIIIIIINS!!!!!!!!


----------



## gmk (3. Mai 2011)

micha13 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir Sgane was sie sagen werden,
> 
> es ist schwer anhand von den Bildern zu beurteilen ob ein Schaden vorliegt, bitte wenden sie sich an ihren Händler... (Ich spreche nur aus eigener Erfahrung)
> 
> ...



*wieso?*

zum oberen riss bild:
kann mir nicht vorstellen das der riss nur im lack ist
und seh ich das richtig
sind die lager nicht gedichtet?


----------



## micha13 (3. Mai 2011)

da ich mein Bike zum Händler wieder zurück gebracht habe, nach dem ich eine Oche das Vergnügen hatte, bemerkte ich ein Riss an der Dämpferaufnahme am Hauptrahmen, die Bilder habe ich auch zu Cannondale geschickt aber die meinten halt muss mich an meinem Händler wenden. Naja und nun warte ich seit vier Wochen auf ne Nachricht... Heute soll sich wohl ein Vertreter erst das Bike mal anschauen, naja mal schauen wann ich es wieder habe , das alles nicht mehr lustig!


----------



## kantn-manuel (3. Mai 2011)

@gmk: lager sind nicht gedichtet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yann.roux (3. Mai 2011)

Hi,
die Bilder wurden direkt von meinem Händler an Cannondale gesendet. Ich melde mich bei meinem Handler am Ende der Woche und berichte dann sobald ich Neuigkeiten habe.
Allerdings war ich unterwegs am Wochenende und den Riss ist nicht größer geworden. Aber sicherheitshalber werde ich schon nach einem Austauch nachfragen.
Bis später...


----------



## gmk (4. Mai 2011)

das dauert _micha13_



kantn-manuel schrieb:


> @gmk: lager sind nicht gedichtet



 
WTF !


----------



## Sagatasan (4. Mai 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> das dauert _micha13_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
genau - WTF?????


----------



## DirtCrumb (4. Mai 2011)

hey leute,

ich warte derzeit auf mein claymore und habe mich derweilen mal ein bisschen hier durchs forum gelesen. eure erfahrungsberichte zum jekyll klingen ja nicht so prickelnd. findet man hier nur die ausnahmen, oder hat das bike - und damit dann wahrscheinlich auch das claymore - tatsächlich so viele kinderkrankheiten? gibt es vielleicht auch den einen oder anderen positiven eindruck? und vor allem was ist eure meinung zum dämpfer?


----------



## kantn-manuel (4. Mai 2011)

DirtCrumb schrieb:


> hey leute,
> 
> ich warte derzeit auf mein claymore und habe mich derweilen mal ein bisschen hier durchs forum gelesen. eure erfahrungsberichte zum jekyll klingen ja nicht so prickelnd. findet man hier nur die ausnahmen, oder hat das bike - und damit dann wahrscheinlich auch das claymore - tatsächlich so viele kinderkrankheiten? gibt es vielleicht auch den einen oder anderen positiven eindruck? und vor allem was ist eure meinung zum dämpfer?



Das rad selbst ist meiner meinung nach genial zu fahren.
Die "streckung bzw. Versteifung des hinterbaus im 90mm mode ist deutlich zu spüren.
Also das rad selbst ist schweinegeil!
Bin mir sicher dass das claymore auch geil ist.

150mm mode schluckfreudig tolle bodenhaftung!

Nachteil am dämpfer (ohnw jetzt vom preis zu sprechen):

"deine" einstellung zu finden

Sies positiv, wird scho passen


----------



## anditirol (4. Mai 2011)

DirtCrumb schrieb:


> hey leute,
> 
> ich warte derzeit auf mein claymore und habe mich derweilen mal ein bisschen hier durchs forum gelesen. eure erfahrungsberichte zum jekyll klingen ja nicht so prickelnd. findet man hier nur die ausnahmen, oder hat das bike - und damit dann wahrscheinlich auch das claymore - tatsächlich so viele kinderkrankheiten? gibt es vielleicht auch den einen oder anderen positiven eindruck? und vor allem was ist eure meinung zum dämpfer?



Ich fahre jetzt schon einige Zeit mit dem Jekyll, ist wie kant-manuel schon festgestellt hat ein Rad mit viel Potenzial, extrem gut zu fahren. 
Ich persönlich habe Probleme mit den Anbauteilen, wie z.b. mit der Federgabel (Fox RLC 32). 
Ein Problem könnte sein dass das Rad trotz 150mm Federweg eher das Potential eines Enduros hat und auch der Fahrstiel sich dementsprechend anpasst. Die Anbauteile freuen sich nicht so sehr darüber...  Die Gabel war bei mir aber schon bei der Auslieferung defekt.

Die ungedichteten Lager sind ein Unding, keine Frage!

Ich bin derzeit auch mit dem Service von Seiten CD nicht zufrieden, bin gespannt wie sich das entwickelt. Sollte dieser nicht besser werden werde ich das nächste mal zu einem anderen Hersteller wechseln. Da ist mir dann auch Wurscht wie gut sich das Rad fährt, der Service muss passen!

Heute wird bei mir der Dämpfer hinten getauscht, ich habe einen aus der Serie mit möglichem Ölverlust. Hatte aber mit dem Dämpfer selber keine Probleme.


----------



## kantn-manuel (4. Mai 2011)

Das service von cd ist auf jeden fall zum kotzen!(zumindestens in österreich) ist es unter jeder kritik.
Da können die händler noch so toll sein


----------



## DirtCrumb (4. Mai 2011)

danke für die infos!
bin halt momentan ein bisschen verunsichert. seit einem halben jahr bereite ich mich seelisch und moralisch darauf vor, einen haufen kohle für ein bike auszugeben (es soll das claymore 1 werden), und nun - wo ich die ersten eindrücke vom jekyll lese - komme ich ins zweifeln, ob ich das geld ins "richtige" bike investiere. ist ja auch nicht unbedingt förderlich, dass es keinen einzigen testbericht zu dem teil gibt...


----------



## yann.roux (4. Mai 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> Ein Problem könnte sein dass das Rad trotz 150mm Federweg eher das Potential eines Enduros hat und auch der Fahrstiel sich dementsprechend anpasst. Die Anbauteile freuen sich nicht so sehr darüber...



ich kann ja da auch nur zustimmen. Ich denke auch schon an einem anderen LRS und an einer anderen Gabel...aber vor allem an einem neuen Rahmen


----------



## anditirol (4. Mai 2011)

yann.roux schrieb:


> Ich denke auch schon an einem anderen LRS und an einer anderen Gabel...aber vor allem an einem neuen Rahmen


entspricht dann einem neuen Rad 

Aber mal im Ernst: Den Rahmen bekommst doch sicher ausgetauscht, wäre ja gelacht! Dich mit so einem Rahmen weiter fahren zu lassen ist fahrlässig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Cid0815 (4. Mai 2011)

Dämpfer-Service biete ich natürlich auch an, den Preis hatte ich ja schonmal aufgerufen, "nicht wahr" lieber Anton.
Ist Österreich eigentlich bewusst als erstes Lieferziel ausgesucht worden...


----------



## micha13 (4. Mai 2011)

Ein neuer Rahmen... vieleicht, oder vieleicht nicht?
gestern hat ein Vertreter mein Bike mitgenommen und sie wollen es jetzt untersuchen ob sich der Riss nur im Lack befindet oder ob er vom Matrial also im Carbon befindet.
Wenn nur der Lack ist bekomme ich es wieder zum fahren und bekomme dann irgendwann einen neuen Rahmen 
Und wenn der Riss doch im Carbon ist, aj dann hilft nurnoch warten warten warten!


----------



## Jekyll500 (4. Mai 2011)

Habe ja auch das Claymore bestellt und hoffe jetzt mal das Beste....wenn's nicht meinen Erwartungen entspricht wird es günstig verkauft.... Dann kauf ich Specialized o.ä.


----------



## Sagatasan (4. Mai 2011)

boah - die warterei nervt immer mehr...

frage: warum sind die lager beim hinterbau nicht gedichtet???  die sind ja so voll anfällig!?!?! oder ist das egal??


----------



## Jekyll500 (4. Mai 2011)

Wäre eigentlich prädestiniert dafür eine ordentliche Austauschaktion zu machen...


----------



## kantn-manuel (5. Mai 2011)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> boah - die warterei nervt immer mehr...
> 
> frage: warum sind die lager beim hinterbau nicht gedichtet???  die sind ja so voll anfällig!?!?! oder ist das egal??



ist nicht unser aller streben, Gewinn zu machen??

ich werd mich mal nach industrielagern umsehen, wenns soweit ist


----------



## gmk (5. Mai 2011)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> boah - die warterei nervt immer mehr...
> 
> frage: warum sind die lager beim hinterbau nicht gedichtet???  die sind ja so voll anfällig!?!?! oder ist das egal??



sind nicht gedichtet
ja
nein


----------



## Jekyll500 (5. Mai 2011)

Jetzt mal abwarten wie gut es in der Praxis hält...Und andere Lager zu besorgen kann ja kein Ding der Unmöglichkeit sein.


----------



## kantn-manuel (10. Mai 2011)

Hat eigentlich irgendwer wieder wad vom sagmonitor gehört?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasphonk (10. Mai 2011)

Nö...bei mir war auch keiner dran...wäre aber schon irgendwie hilfreich. Wie stellt Ihr denn den Sag ein. Ich habe mich bisher an der Bedienungsanleitung orientiert. Gefühlt verschenke ich aber Federweg!?!


----------



## anditirol (11. Mai 2011)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Nö...bei mir war auch keiner dran...wäre aber schon irgendwie hilfreich. Wie stellt Ihr denn den Sag ein. Ich habe mich bisher an der Bedienungsanleitung orientiert. Gefühlt verschenke ich aber Federweg!?!



Eine Möglichkeit: Zuerst Luft raus (bzw. auf die min. 100 psi in den positiven Kammern) und maximalen Hub ermitteln. Dann Helmkammera an das Unterrohr montieren und auf den Dämpfer oder Hinterbau ausrichten... 

Und noch ne interessante Info unter Vorbehalt: Die 2012er Jekyll's werden anscheinend exakt gleich bleiben. Vorstellung der neuen Modelle (restliche CD Modelle) Anfang Juli in Ischgl...


----------



## Sagatasan (13. Mai 2011)

was ist los - gibts keine neuen Jekyll-Besitzer??

meine lieferinfo lautet noch immer - irgendwann im juni 2011 ist "realistisch"


----------



## d-lo (13. Mai 2011)

Servus,
nachdem ich jetzt wegen der vermaledeiten Zahnfee auf zweifach umgestellt habe, hätte ich mal zwei Fragen:
1. Hat jemand von Euch die Stinger-Kettenführung mit iscg verbaut? Nach dem Einbau (vom Händler), hat die Kette auf dem auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt bis zum siebten Gang an der Grundplatte geschliffen. Absolut nerviges Geräusch, mein Händler hat gemeint, dass das nicht anderes geht (WTF??? ). Grund: das 73er Innenlager (Jekyll 4) von Truvativ. Es sei aber nicht schlimm und viele Kettenführungen würden bißl (7 Gänge!!!) schleifen und das wäre quasi nur ein akustischer Schönheitsfehler (nochmal: WTF??? ). 
Da hab ichs mir wieder ausbauen lassen. Hatte jemand das gleiche Problem, bzw. ein Lösung dafür?
BTW: Ohne Kettenführung schleift die Kette zwar jetzt nicht mehr an der Grundplatte, dafür am Umwerfer, und zwar so richtig. Ich krieg da langsam die Krise. 

2. Wie groß ist den bei Euch der Abstand zwischen Kettenstrebe und Kette direkt hinten an der Kassette, wenn Ihr auf dem kleinsten Ritzel fahrt? Bei mir ist das schon fast im Nanometerbereich, und man sieht auch schon schöne Spuren am (ich nenns jetzt mal einfach mal so) "Kettenstrebeneck".

Schon mal danke,

Daniel


----------



## anditirol (13. Mai 2011)

Beim Kettenverlauf kann ich dir wahrscheinlich nicht weiterhelfen, da ich XX (also Zweifach mit anderm Q-Wert) montiert habe. Da passt alles ziemlich gut. 

Kettenführung mit ISCG Aufnahme scheitert anscheinend am BB30 in Kombination mit ISCG 3.... Deshalb bin ich gleich davon weg. Habe mir die Bionicon C Guide Führung installiert. Ist schon besser als ohne, Kette springt aber immer noch ab und an runter.... Das Röllchen von der Führung ist bei mir an der Unterseite schon fast durch... Man kann sie ein paar mal drehen, aber von lange halten keine Spur...  Also insgesamt nur eine bedingt empfehlenswerte Alternative... .

Und schon wieder was neues vom Händler: Jetzt ist es anscheinen doch nicht sicher dass sich die Modelle 2012 nicht ändern werden, von Holland kam ne andere Meldung.... Ist ja fast schon Apple mässige Infopolitik


----------



## d-lo (13. Mai 2011)

Die C-Guide hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, die Idee aber aus den von Dir genannten Gründen wieder verworfen. BB30 habe ich gar nicht, von daher dürfte das nicht der Grund sein (bei nem 3er mit bb30 haben die im Laden allerdings die Stinger mit Erfolg verbaut. Da hört man keinen Ton).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chefkocher (13. Mai 2011)

Bei meinem Jekyll 3 wird nach nervigen Ketten-/Kettenblattproblemen derzeit ebenfalls der Umbau auf 2-fach (22,36) durchgeführt. Eingebaut wird eine Stinger-KeFü (ISCG 05) und nen NC-17 Bashguard. Werde es heute spätestens morgen abholen und berichten.


----------



## d-lo (13. Mai 2011)

ISCG-05? Das Jekyll hat doch noch die alte ISCG (03) Aufnahme, oder? 
Beim 3er Testbike im Laden hat die Stinger funktioniert, also dürftest Du keine Probleme haben. Den NC-17 Bash hab ich auch, schaut geil aus.


----------



## gmk (13. Mai 2011)

d-lo schrieb:


> Die C-Guide hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, die Idee aber aus den von Dir genannten Gründen wieder verworfen. *BB30 habe ich gar nicht,* von daher dürfte das nicht der Grund sein (bei nem 3er mit bb30 haben die im Laden allerdings die Stinger mit Erfolg verbaut. Da hört man keinen Ton).



du meinst du hast keine bb30 kurbel verbaut(?)


----------



## Chefkocher (13. Mai 2011)

d-lo schrieb:


> ISCG-05? Das Jekyll hat doch noch die alte ISCG (03) Aufnahme, oder?
> Beim 3er Testbike im Laden hat die Stinger funktioniert, also dürftest Du keine Probleme haben. Den NC-17 Bash hab ich auch, schaut geil aus.


 
hmm...weiß ich jetzt gar nicht so genau. Mein Händler wirds wissen und die entsprechend passende Stinger-KeFü verbauen


----------



## d-lo (13. Mai 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> du meinst du hast keine bb30 kurbel verbaut(?)



Nope, keine BB30. Ist so ne billige truvativ firex...


----------



## dasphonk (14. Mai 2011)

Hat schon einer auf tubeless umgerüstet, bzw. einfach den Schlauch rausgeschmissen? 

Ich hatte bei meinem Jekyll zwei Flaschen von Stans Tire Sealant dabei und die Ventile. Ich hab jetzt mal mein Hinterrad ausgebaut, weil ich mir bei der letzten Fahrt einen Plattfuß gefahren habe. 

Ich habe den Reifen und die Felge gründlich gereinigt und das Ventil getauscht. Jetzt bin ich bei dem Punkt, wo ich den Reifen zum ersten Mal aufgepumpt habe, damit er sich setzen kann. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass aus den Felgenlöchern für die Speichen eine Menge Luft entweicht. Ich fahre mit meinem Hardtail auch tubeless. Dort war damals um die Speichen schon alles dicht, bevor ich die Milch reingegeben habe.

Wenn ich in Physik richtig aufgepasst habe, kommt dort auch beim Fahren keine Milch mehr hin.

Ich will jetzt nur ungern die Milch reinkippen und dann feststellen, dass doch noch das Felgenband fehlt. Das Felgenband sieht bei meinem Jekyll aber aus, wie eins für den Tubelesseinsatz.

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob das richtige Felgenband drauf ist, oder nicht.....kann mir einer helfen?


----------



## kantn-manuel (14. Mai 2011)

bei mir ist es beim hinterrad gegangen. das vorderrad wurde nie dicht ;-(


----------



## dasphonk (14. Mai 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> bei mir ist es beim hinterrad gegangen. das vorderrad wurde nie dicht ;-(


Wo war es beim Voderrad undicht?


----------



## kantn-manuel (14. Mai 2011)

Bei den speichennippel . 
Und am ventilschaft.


----------



## overslag (16. Mai 2011)

Zum Verkauf steht:
1x Jekyll Himod 1 Größe M
     Berserker Green 
     Lrs: Notubes Ztr Flow + Hope pro 2 Naben
     Rest wie Original
     Laufleistung ca 1600km.
     Neu gewartet von Cd Händler

Uvp: 5499 Euro
Hier 4399,- VHB, inkl Rechnung und Garantie!!


Bzw Rahmenset:

Rahmen+ Steuersatz+ Sattelklemme+Steckachse

Uvp: 3399 Euro
Hier: 2599 Euro

Abholung erwünscht  bzw Versand 

PM an mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sagatasan (16. Mai 2011)

warum?? nicht zufrieden??


----------



## d-lo (16. Mai 2011)

Strive? ;-)


----------



## overslag (16. Mai 2011)

Nein nichts von beidem .
Steige nun voll auf cc Race um !
Nächste woche kommt mein scalpel .
Bezüglich Garantie, ihr bekommt eine Rechnung .


----------



## Chefkocher (17. Mai 2011)

So, wollte noch mal kurz hinsichtlich meines 2-fach-Umbau / Stinger Kefü berichten:

Also, das Vorhaben hat sich doch schwieriger als gedacht herausgestellt wurde aber schlussendlich doch zum Abschluss gebracht. Kern allen Übels ist bekanntlich die Kombination Stinger / BB30. Bei der Erstinstallation berührten  die Schrauben des kleinen Kettenblattes die Schrauben der ICGG-Aufnahmen, Ergebnis spür- und hörbares Schleifen. Nach Rücksprache mit einer Schrauberwerkstatt, die schon die gleiche Operation durchgeführt hat, haben wir die Schraubköpfe der KeFü abgeschliffen, leider auch noch nicht ausreichend. Der Einsatz eines Spacers funktionierte auch nicht, da hierdurch zuviel Druck auf die Lager entstand und ein gerade mal annähnernd 20 Nm beim Kurbelanzug möglich war.
Der Schrauberfuchs meiner Werkstatt mit jahrzehntelanger Erfahrung hat sich dann des Rades angenommen und hat dann die passende Lösung "gebastelt". Im wesentlichen hat er die Vorspannmutter (lt. FSA genaue Bezeichnung "Preload Nut Screw" gegen eine eigene leicht schmalere eigene Vorspannmutterversion ersetzt. Den inneren Abstandsring hat erbenfalls gegen einen eigenen ausgetauscht. Somit wurde ein ausreichender Abstand zwischen Stinger-Platte und kleinem Kettenblatt geschaffen ohne Druck aufs Lager bringen oder Schraubköpfe abzuschleifen. Lt. Aussage des Schraubers ist diese Lösung technisch sauber und sicher. Ich werde den Hobel die Tage mal ordentlich durch unsere Abfahrten schicken und einen ausführlichen Belastungscheck durchführen.

Verbaut wurde jetzt ein NC-17 Tensioner Stinger,ISCG03 und eine NC-17 Blackspie Bashguard. Werde in den nächsten Tagen noch nen Foto einstellen.


----------



## cybermann (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,

möchte mal nachfragen, welche Pedal/Schuhkombi ihr auf dem Jekyll fährt ?

Kann man die Mallet 2 auch im nicht eingeklickten Zustand fahren ?
Ist ein XTR PD-M985 zu konservativ ?


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. Mai 2011)

Aus modischen Fragen halte ich mich raus.


----------



## kantn-manuel (19. Mai 2011)

Ich fahre die mallet2 mit mavic alpine xl.

Kannst die pedale auch mit normalen schuhen fahren (sogar mit crocs ;-) )


----------



## hafrazi (19. Mai 2011)

auch Mallet 2.
geht auch mit normalen Schuhen spürt aber den schwingbesen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. Mai 2011)

Claymore 2 ist entgegen dem Katalog komplett schwarz und hat weisse Laufräder. Bilder erst morgen, weil ich meine Speicherkarte vergessen habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (19. Mai 2011)

sorry. falscher Thread


----------



## JackRackam (20. Mai 2011)

cybermann schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> möchte mal nachfragen, welche Pedal/Schuhkombi ihr auf dem Jekyll fährt ?
> 
> ...


 

Werde diese hier ranmachen!

Aber noch immer warte ich auf mein Himod-2....


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. Mai 2011)

Wann haste das denn bestellt?


----------



## JackRackam (20. Mai 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Wann haste das denn bestellt?



Ende September 2010....und da war von März 2011 die Rede.
Na ja, Räder, vor allem RR, hab ich genug, aber trotzdem...


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. Mai 2011)

Alles, was NACH dem 01.09.10 bestellt wurde, kommt zum späteren Liefertermin, da natürlich die Erstbestellungen zuerst verschickt werden.


----------



## Sagatasan (23. Mai 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Alles, was NACH dem 01.09.10 bestellt wurde, kommt zum späteren Liefertermin, da natürlich die Erstbestellungen zuerst verschickt werden.


 

hast du ein Jekyll 3 in M lagernd?? Und wenn nicht, wie lange würde die Lieferzeit dauern??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBDave (23. Mai 2011)

Laut meinem Händler hier um die Ecke werden Jeckyl 4 und Claymore 3 aufgrund technischer Probs? erst zum 07. July ausgeliefert...

...da die Teile hier zum Teil bereits "in shop" sind, stimmt die Aussage wohl nicht? 

Die warten jedenfalls schon brennend auf die Teile und bekommen wohl bis July defitntiv nichts.

Grüße

Dave


----------



## DaBoom (23. Mai 2011)

Viel Spaß beim Lesen:
http://www.bikeradar.com/road/gear/...denk-cannondales-director-of-technology-30298

Musste an das Bild von yann.roux denken, als es um die harten Test ging, bei denen auch der Lack keinen Schaden nehmen darf.

Meiner Meinung nach, ist die Arbeit von Herr Denk überbewertet. Denke die neuen Cannondale werden die Knack&ab-Serie des Ransom weiterführen.


----------



## yann.roux (23. Mai 2011)

Hi,
meiner Ersatzrahmen soll heute von Holland ankommen. Das Bild (das ich hier gepostet habe) war dann wohl genugend für einen Austausch. Ich bin dann gespannt auf den 2. Rahmen . Der Riß hat sich übrigens nicht erweitert trotz Enduro-Touren.
Gruß, Yann


----------



## MTBDave (24. Mai 2011)

Wenn jemand einen Shop in Karlsruhe +/- 150km kennt der Jekylls auf Lager hat freue ich mich auf eine Info 

Grüße Dave


----------



## DaBoom (24. Mai 2011)

85km zu Radsport Kimmerle


----------



## dasphonk (24. Mai 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> Bei den speichennippel .
> Und am ventilschaft.



So...kann ich auch bestätigen. Beim Jekyll 1 sind 2 Flaschen Stans dabei. Beim Hinterrad habe ich es auch mal probiert, aber nicht dicht bekommen. Es hat ebenfalls an den Speichennippeln rausgepfiffen. Die SunRingle Blackflag haben zwar ein gelbes Felgenband. Das macht aber alles ausser das Abdichten der Speichennippel. Wenn man auf tubelss umrüsten will, braucht man dann wohl auch "echtes" Yellowtape.


----------



## runningriot (24. Mai 2011)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Wenn jemand einen Shop in Karlsruhe +/- 150km kennt der Jekylls auf Lager hat freue ich mich auf eine Info
> 
> Grüße Dave




Hi in Heidelberg habe ich nen 3er ( glaube ich ) im Schaufenster gesehen. War gegenüber von Heidelbike...mir fällt gerade der Name nicht ein.


----------



## MTBDave (24. Mai 2011)

Google spuckt mir 

http://www.germans-cycles.de

aus...

Wobei auf der Page nix von Cannondales steht - eher Retro Stahlbikes...

Grüße

Dave

Edit: "BIKE-N-WILD" ?

Page is off... ...ich ruf mal an....


----------



## runningriot (24. Mai 2011)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Google spuckt mir
> 
> http://www.germans-cycles.de
> 
> ...




nee nee war der hier 
http://www.fahrradservice-hd.de/8.html


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Mai 2011)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> hast du ein Jekyll 3 in M lagernd?? Und wenn nicht, wie lange würde die Lieferzeit dauern??



Hab ich da. Sofort verfügbar in unserem shop.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Mai 2011)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Laut meinem Händler hier um die Ecke werden Jeckyl 4 und Claymore 3 aufgrund technischer Probs? erst zum 07. July ausgeliefert...
> 
> ...da die Teile hier zum Teil bereits "in shop" sind, stimmt die Aussage wohl nicht?
> 
> ...



Blödsinn. 
Hab ja schon Claymore 3 und Jekyll 4 hier im shop. Ein weiteres ist gerade angekommen.Bilder unter bikemarkt Anzeigen.


----------



## MTBDave (24. Mai 2011)

Ja, er war auch überrascht das einige Händler bereits Lieferungen erhalten haben. Habe jetzt einen Händler gefunden in 150km Entfernung der beide Größen da hat.

Tollerweise ist es nicht so einfach mal eben an 3600 Bares ran zu kommen obwohl man das Geld hat... Kredikartenzahlung akzeptieren sie nicht... .*grml*


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Mai 2011)

Tjoa, hier geht das


----------



## Jekyll500 (24. Mai 2011)

Sagt mal schreiben hier die Leute nur vermehrt über Probleme die Jekyll und Claymore haben "werden" oder haben wirklich mehrere Leute Probleme mit der Qualität der Bikes/Dämpfer?

Ist schon irgendein Claymore ausgeliefert worden? Mein Juni Liefertermin hat sich jetzt auf Anfang Juli verschoben
:-(
MfG , David


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Mai 2011)

Hab schon Claymores verkauft. 2er und 3er haben wir im shop. Probleme gab es bisher nicht. Wie denn auch? Die sind ja erst seit ein paar Tagen unterwegs. Die ganzen Unkenrufe habe ich auch gelesen. Unsinn über schlechte Lager und abfallende Teile (Cannondale kann nichts dafür, wenn der Schrauber ne Pfeife ist). Ich frage micht, woher diese Leute das wissen wollen? Das größte Problem in Foren ist eben, dass Informationen unkontrolliert die Runde machen, obwohl sie falsch sind. Es darf eben jeder was schreiben.
Wenn du das Rad NACH dem 01.09.10 bestellt hast, wird das vor Ende Juli/ Anfang August nix.


----------



## MTBDave (24. Mai 2011)

Das einzige was mich bisher stutzig macht sind die offenen Lager und die wohl zu kurzen Bremszüge die Unterhalb der Kurbel verlegt sind. Die Züge machen wohl mittel- bis kurzfristig Probleme und die Lager langfristig.

Lager mit sind mit Industrielager "fixbar" und die Züge mit einer längeren Version.

Wie dem auch sei... ...hab meins am Donnerstagsmorgen. Am Freitag werd ich Daddy. Touren je nachdem wie´s läuft als frischer Dad  Werde jedenfalls bei mir auf der Page berichten und hier kurz Feedback geben...

@Kreditkarte: Naja, das alleine sind mit keine 400km oneway wert


----------



## Jekyll500 (24. Mai 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Hab schon Claymores verkauft. 2er und 3er haben wir im shop. Probleme gab es bisher nicht. Wie denn auch? Die sind ja erst seit ein paar Tagen unterwegs. Die ganzen Unkenrufe habe ich auch gelesen. Unsinn über schlechte Lager und abfallende Teile (Cannondale kann nichts dafür, wenn der Schrauber ne Pfeife ist). Ich frage micht, woher diese Leute das wissen wollen? Das größte Problem in Foren ist eben, dass Informationen unkontrolliert die Runde machen, obwohl sie falsch sind. Es darf eben jeder was schreiben.
> Wenn du das Rad NACH dem 01.09.10 bestellt hast, wird das vor Ende Juli/ Anfang August nix.



Habe das Bike Anfang Jänner bestellt und wohne in Österreich, also eventuell besteht ja doch noch Hoffnung auf Anfang Juli.


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Mai 2011)

Ich drück dir die Daumen. Morgen geht eins unserer Jekyll Hi Mod nach Österreich. Der hatte keinen Bock mehr zu warten.


----------



## Jekyll500 (25. Mai 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ich drück dir die Daumen. Morgen geht eins unserer Jekyll Hi Mod nach Österreich. Der hatte keinen Bock mehr zu warten.



Sag mal kannst du mir vielleicht sagen ob nun die 180er Float oder doch die Talas am Claymore 3 verbaut ist?!?

Und ob es irgendeinen Bashguard für die 3-Arm Kurbeln gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (25. Mai 2011)

Talas findest du erst ab dem Claymore 2 und nen bash habe ich auch noch nicht. Das lächerliche Plastikteil von FSA kommt mir da aber bitte nicht dran!


----------



## Jekyll500 (25. Mai 2011)

Werde heute mal nachfragen ob denn Angang Juli nun wirklich geliefert werden kann, wenn nicht werd ich wohl ins Specialized Lager wechseln.
Habe derzeit kein Bike, da mein letztes gestohlen wurde und wenn die Saison zu Ende ist bringt mir das Bike auch nichts mehr.
Also wenn man das Claymore hauptsächlich für Bikeparkbesuche verwenden will, sollte man also gleich eine andere Kurbel montieren wo auch Bashguards und Kefü möglich sind . Richtig?


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. Mai 2011)

Bashguard hab ich nie verstanden. Ich hab noch nie einen gehabt. Wieso landet ihrt alle auf euren Kettenblättern? Ne Kefü kannste ja dranbauen. Wer sagt denn, dass das nicht geht? ISCG 03.


----------



## overslag (25. Mai 2011)

So , meine letzte Ausfahrt mit dem jekyll ist vollbracht, heute kam mein scalpel.
Mein Fazit:
Das Bike ist eines der besten die ich gefahren bin, Rahmen und der Dampfer sind traumhaft.
Fahrverhalten 1a.
Ich denke das Problem ist die ausstattung von den Bikes, da man doch aggressiver damit Fahrt wie angenommen.
Im Nachhinein wurde eine 160mm gabel besser passen.
Ich verabschiede much nun hier und Wunsche allen weiterhin viel Spaß.

Mein Rahmen Kit gibt es nun in IBC zu kaufen 2299 Euro + Rechnung !

Viel Spaß und Gruß
Overslag


----------



## Jekyll500 (25. Mai 2011)

Sorry,ich meinte eine ordentliche 2-Fach Kefü von e.thirteen o.ä.


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. Mai 2011)

Geht ja auch. Heim 2 gibts ja als ISCG03.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (25. Mai 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Bashguard hab ich nie verstanden. Ich hab noch nie einen gehabt. Wieso landet ihrt alle auf euren Kettenblättern? Ne Kefü kannste ja dranbauen. Wer sagt denn, dass das nicht geht? ISCG 03.



Landen nicht, aber wenn man wie ich langsam in felsigem Geläde rumeiert setzt man ab und an auf dem Guard auf. Ist mir zB erst am Sonntag beim Pionierweg vom Herzogsstand runter passiert. Aber bei Sprüngen auch nicht, da wäre das eh fatal glaub ich ma


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. Mai 2011)

Du fährst doch nie langsam


----------



## neo-bahamuth (26. Mai 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Du fährst doch nie langsam



Doch, wenn es links oder rechts von mir steil runter geht krieg ich Bammel 
Wie dem auch sei, mein Bash hat schon einige Kratzer.


----------



## MTBDave (26. Mai 2011)

So, bin nun auch im Jekkyl Club. 6 Stunden und 320km später schläft es jetzt bei mir im Auto und wartet bis ich Feierabend habe und des erstmal für ein paar Tage in den Keller stelle :/

Erste Test/ Probefahrt war saugeil.... ....auch wenn ich mir eine 160er vorne gewünscht hätte...


----------



## Danimal (26. Mai 2011)

Offtopic: @papa: Warum tust Du mir das mit dem Zaskar an. Sch**sse, komme gleich mal eben vorbei.

Later,
Dan


----------



## MTBDave (26. Mai 2011)

Bez der Größe von Jekkyl...

Habe hier irgendwo gelesen, dass sich diverse Testfahrer meist für die größere Variante entschieden haben. Bei der ersten Probefahrt war für mich sofort klar M. Von der Geometrie her fühlt sich das M schon recht groß an - aber nicht zu groß. L wäre auf keinen Fall eine Option.

Zum Vergleich fühlten sich ein Lapierre Spicy etwas kleiner an in M. Ein Moonraker z.B. ist in M extremst klein. 

Das Jekkyl passt mit meinen 1,80m in M wie angegossen....

Grüße Dave


----------



## yann.roux (26. Mai 2011)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Bez der Größe von Jekkyl...
> 
> Habe hier irgendwo gelesen, dass sich diverse Testfahrer meist für die größere Variante entschieden haben. Bei der ersten Probefahrt war für mich sofort klar M. Von der Geometrie her fühlt sich das M schon recht groß an - aber nicht zu groß. L wäre auf keinen Fall eine Option.
> 
> ...



Ich kann auch da nur zustimmen. Ich bin 1,81m und bei der Probefahrt war das Jekyll im M viel wendiger. Die Größe L hätte auch passen können, hätte aber den Einsatzbereich etwas begrenzt.
Meiner Ersatzrahmen sollte endlich da sein und ich kann wieder am Wochende fahren


----------



## Chefkocher (26. Mai 2011)

Jup, hier (Jekyll 3) knappe 1,82 und M absolut passend, war sogar ein wenig Luft für nen bisserl kürzeren Syntace-Vorbau. Umbauten bei mir bisher:

Austausch Gabel gegen 2011er 160er FOX RLC 
Vorbau Syntace Superforce 75 mm
Hope Pro 2 Naben
ZTR Flow Felgen
Umbau auf 2x10 (22,36), inkl. NC-17 Bashguard und Stinger Kefü (ISCG03)
Rock Shox Reverb (mittlerweile sogar schon einmal getauscht, da Totaldefekt)
Spank 777 evo Lenker
Spank Griffe 
NC-17 Sudpin III Pedalen
Maxxis Highroller (VR) und Maxxis Ardent (HR)

ein Satteltausch steht noch an, dann war's dann erstmal mit der Umbauerei  Insgesamt klare Ausrichtung auf Enduro/Freeride....so machts richtig Spass !


----------



## yann.roux (26. Mai 2011)

@Chefkocher: Hättest du ein schönes Bild für uns?


----------



## Chefkocher (26. Mai 2011)

yann.roux schrieb:


> @Chefkocher: Hättest du ein schönes Bild für uns?


 
kommt am Wochenende  Alte Bilder ohne Umbau Lenker, Vorbau, 2-fach und Kefü siehe mein Profil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBDave (26. Mai 2011)

Yo, die Bilder würden mich auch interessieren 

Außer der evtl. Gabel und eine zusätzliche Kettenführung werde ich erstmal nichts austauschen. Die aktuelle Investition reicht mir erstmal aus 

Denke mal du hast du Gabel hier im Bikemarkt veräußert und dir ne neue RLC gekauft? Bzw. gleich im Shop deines Vertrauens umrüsten lassen?

Muss ich bei der Stinger Kefü (ISCG03) irgendwas beachten oder passt die auch auf den Standard der montiert ist? Falls passt, Shoptipp?

Bin am überlegen ob ich überhaupt auf die 160iger umrüste... ...wiegt immerhin 300 Gramm mehr... ...der Nutzen bei meinem Einsatz, hmmmm... ....irgendwie finde ich aber auch, dass sie optisch nicht zum Bike passt...


----------



## Chefkocher (26. Mai 2011)

Die 36er 160 mm Gabel (RLC mit Kashima-Beschichtung) habe ich beim Bikekauf gleich als Aufpreis (Inzahlungnahme der 32er) mitgeordert und sofort umbauen lassen.

Der Einbau der Stinger-Kettenführung gestaltete sich trotz entsprechender ISCG03-Aufnahme grundsätzlich schwierig, schaue am besten ein paar Postings weiter oben, da habe ich die Schwierigekeiten genauer beschrieben.

Mittlerweile haben wir zusammen mit unserer Schrauberwerkstatt eine zweite Stinger-Kefü am Jekyll 4 meines Bruders eingebaut. Dort hatte es gereicht die Schrauben der Kefü durch Flachschrauben zu ersetzten. Im Gegensatz zu meinem Jekyll 3 war die Lager-/Kurbelaufnahme des Jekyll4-Rahmens frei geschliffen, d.h. kein Lack drauf. Daher war hier die Montage deutlich unkomplizierter. Eine Werkstatt in Süddeutschland mit denen wir in Kontakt stehen, hatte ähnliche Probleme. Es scheint sich hier um leichte marginale Fertigungsunterschiede innerhalb der Serie zu handeln, die hier jedoch problematisch sein können.


----------



## MTBDave (26. Mai 2011)

> Die 36er 160 mm Gabel (RLC mit Kashima-Beschichtung) habe ich beim Bikekauf gleich als Aufpreis (Inzahlungnahme der 32er) mitgeordert und sofort umbauen lassen.



Praktisch!

Habe auch mal eben ne Rundmail an die Shops der Umgebung bez. Gabel verschickt...

Die Kettenführung lasse ich mir bei der ersten Inspektion montieren und gut is...


----------



## d-lo (26. Mai 2011)

Freut mich, dass es bei Euch geklappt hat. Bei meinem 4er war es nicht möglich, die stinger einzubauen, ohne dass die kette an der grundplatte geschliffen hat (icg aufnahme war plan gefräst, schrauben abgeschliffen...). Weiß nicht, ob da Flachschrauben helfen...


----------



## 245CR (27. Mai 2011)

Ich möchte mir nun auch ein Jekyll 3 kaufen, lass aber die xt gegen eine Sram X.9 tauschen. Meine frage ist die das ich bis jetzt nur das Rad in der Größe L gefahren bin und mir es auch keiner in XL bestellt wenn ich es nicht sicher nehme. Ich bin 193 groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 96cm jetzt bin ich mir unsicher ob ich das Rad in L oder doch in XL bestellen bzw. kaufen soll. Welche Größe würdet Ihr mir empfehlen? 

MfG


----------



## d-lo (27. Mai 2011)

Ein Freund von mir (1,95 m) ist das Jekyll in L gefahren und es hat ihm gepasst. XL hätte er wahrscheinlich auch vertragen, aber er wollte es ein bißchen wendiger zum bergab fahren. Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass es Dir auch taugen würde.


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Mai 2011)

Hast du keine Möglichkeit, dich da mal draufzusetzen? Nicht mal auf L?


----------



## yann.roux (27. Mai 2011)

Hi,
ich kann meinen neuen Rahmen ab morgen abholen 
Es soll schon das 2012er Modell sein und wieder geil aussehen!!!
bin gespannt!
à plus


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Mai 2011)

Sind die gleichen wie 2011.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yann.roux (27. Mai 2011)

ich kann ein Bild morgen bzw. übermorgen hier posten.
Laut meines Händlers, sind die Farben vom Jekyll 3 nur leicht unterschiedlich => mehr weiß aber genauso schön!
let's see tomorrow


----------



## 245CR (27. Mai 2011)

Mit dem L bin ich schon eine Runde im Hof gefahren und komm auch gut mit zurecht aber vl komm ich ja mit dem XL noch besser zurecht. Aber ich hab mich jetzt für das L entschieden weil ich nicht das Risiko eingehe und das XL bestelle denn dann muss ich es auch nehmen. Hab eh vor im Bikepark zu fahren und auch viel abfahrt orientiert.

Wie es gibt jetzt schon die 2012er Modelle?? Wenn ich mein Jekill 3 jetzt bestelle dann wird es erst im Juli geliefert aber mir wurde nichts von 2012er Modellen gesagt nur das es warscheinlich keine Veränderungen geben wird.


----------



## Chefkocher (27. Mai 2011)

yann.roux schrieb:


> @Chefkocher: Hättest du ein schönes Bild für uns?



So, hier die gewünschten Bilder. Habe eben ein paar Schnappschüsse gemacht...ungeputzt, ungeschminkt....wie das wahre Leben halt


----------



## yann.roux (27. Mai 2011)

hi,
das 2012er Modell bekomme ich nur, weil meinen ersten Rahmen vermutlich einen riß hatte (siehe weiter oben im Thread)...
Gruß


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Mai 2011)

Es gibt keine 2012er Modelle. Die gehen nahtlos ineinander über. Kein Unterschied im Rahmen. Wo soll der auch herkommen? Die haben ja noch nicht mal 2011er Rahmen...


----------



## yann.roux (27. Mai 2011)

@Papa Midnight: die Info kommen von meinem Händler, der heute mein Jekyll wegen Rahmenaustausch umgebaut hat.
Ich habe nur von Farben gesprochen. Morgen kann ich dir mehr sagen, wenn ich das Bike vor mir habe. Aber ich denke auch nicht das den Rahmen anders ist, und wie schon vorher geschrieben nur die Farben sollen leicht unterschiedlich sein!
Gruss, Yann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Mai 2011)

Ich BIN Händler.


----------



## 245CR (28. Mai 2011)

kann mal einer von dem blau-braunem Bike ein Foto machen? thx


----------



## hafrazi (28. Mai 2011)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> So, hier die gewünschten Bilder. Habe eben ein paar Schnappschüsse gemacht...ungeputzt, ungeschminkt....wie das wahre Leben halt
> 
> 
> 
> sieht aber wunderprächtig aus.


----------



## MTBDave (28. Mai 2011)

Bin noch am grübeln ob ich mir den Stress mit dem Gabelumbau antue. Zum einen muss nochmal gut was 
investiert werden, zum anderen wird das Bike für die geplante Tour am Freitag 
nicht fertig sein. 

Aktuell werde ich die 160 nicht ausnutzen, 150 sind ok. Weiß aber nicht was die Zukunft bringt. Nicht das ich mich in einem Jahr ärgere das ich nicht umgerüstet habe. Wenn ich die aktuell verbaute ein paar Monate fahre, bekomme ich sie nicht mehr so gut weg...

Hmpffff....


----------



## hafrazi (29. Mai 2011)

dann warte ab bis vielleicht eine 16er Lefty rauskommt. ;-)


----------



## gmk (30. Mai 2011)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> So, hier die gewünschten Bilder. Habe eben ein paar Schnappschüsse gemacht...ungeputzt, ungeschminkt....wie das wahre Leben halt



schönes bike
vorallem die farbkombi
nur der lenker und der spacerturm ... 


*warum solls keine 2012 rahmen geben ??* 
nahtlos über geht nur der dünndarm in den dickdarm


----------



## Chefkocher (30. Mai 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> schönes bike
> vorallem die farbkombi
> nur der lenker und der spacerturm ...
> 
> ...


 
tja, der Spacerturm ist eigentlich nicht wirklich einer, sind nur zwei Spacer unterhalb des Vorbaus und einer oberhalb (dieser fliegt jetzt allerdings bei Schaftkürzung raus) verbaut. Da es die 2011er 36 160er Fox nur als 1 1/8 taperd gibt, ergibt sich notgedrungen eine optische Diskrepanz zwischen 1,5er Steuerrohr und 1 1/8 Gabelschaft. Dies lässt sich meines Wissen nach ohne Weiteres nicht lösen. (Für Anregungen bin ich natürlich empfänglich)

Und der Lenker ist halt Geschmackssache, ich mag ihn, vor allem mit der Lenkerbreiter komme ich fahrtechnisch sehr gut klar.


----------



## gmk (30. Mai 2011)

2 spacer ??
das sind min. 4cm oder ...
was meinst du zum tapered ? das mächtige steuerrrohr und dann drüber der turmbau, das geht nicht 

schaut eh ok aus, das gaberl
schön fett


----------



## Chefkocher (30. Mai 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> 2 spacer ??
> das sind min. 4cm oder ...
> was meinst du zum tapered ? das mächtige steuerrrohr und dann drüber der turmbau, das geht nicht
> 
> ...


 
müsste heute abend mal messen, aber 4 cm dürften es eigentlich nicht sein. Im Übrigen dürfte die Vorbauhöhe und damit die Spacerhöhe ziemlich genau der Orginalsituation entsprechen, siehe Foto:





Gehen tut das also schon, technisch überhaupt kein Problem, optisch leider nicht anders lösbar und in Natura nicht besonders auffällig aber durchaus verkraftbar 

Sollte es 1,5er Spacer mit nem 1 1/8 Shaftdurchmesser geben, so bitte ich um entsprechende Wortmeldungen, ich habe noch keine gefunden.


----------



## gmk (30. Mai 2011)

klar geht es 
und wird original so sein
nur mir persönlich gefällt es nicht
das ist alles
1.5" cannondale-spacer wirds geben
nur wird´s dadurch nur bedingt besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (30. Mai 2011)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> Sollte es 1,5er Spacer mit nem 1 1/8 Shaftdurchmesser geben, so bitte ich um entsprechende Wortmeldungen, ich habe noch keine gefunden.


Gibt's von Syntace.  Hab auch noch einen über.


----------



## Chefkocher (30. Mai 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Gibt's von Syntace.  Hab auch noch einen über.


 
Hmm..den hatte ich auch schon gefunden, ich habe allerdings nen 1 1/8 Syntace Vorbau. Verstehe ich das falsch, oder sind diese Spacer nur bei 1,5" Vorbauten zu gebrauchen ?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (30. Mai 2011)

Die haben den Außendurchmesser von 1,5"-(Syntace-)Spacern aber einen 1 1/8"-Innendurchmesser. Das passt auch zu 1 1/8 Vorbauten, weil die Spacer ja abgestuft sind. Das hatte ich ne Zeit lang so am Rad. Sieht mit nem Syntace-Vorbau noch nen Ticken besser aus.


----------



## yann.roux (30. Mai 2011)

wie versprochen, hier das Jekyll 3er 2012 mit geänderten Farben und die Zugspitze im Hintergrund!




Gruss


----------



## Sagatasan (30. Mai 2011)

nice!

hat der rahmen irgendwelche änderungen erfahren?? außer der farbe??


----------



## yann.roux (31. Mai 2011)

Soweit habe ich keine Veränderungen am Rahmen gesehen und es lässt sich genauso wie vorher fahren! Supergeil


----------



## Lord-Speed (31. Mai 2011)

@yann.roux
sehr schönes Bike. Habe mir das 3er auch am Samstag gekauft.
Habe mal alles nach Tabelle eingestellt und will heute mal testen.

Geht bei euch auch der Hebel für die Dämpferverstellung schwer ??

Gruß Frank


----------



## hafrazi (31. Mai 2011)

geht schwer. gruss hafrazi


----------



## MTBDave (1. Juni 2011)

Das hatten sie in einem Vergleich mit dem Scott LT30 auch kritisiert...

Geht zwar nicht wie Butter, aber hält sich in Grenzen...

Wo bringt ihr denn die vielen durchsichtigen Aufkleberchen an? Außer an Stellen wo die Kette Schaden anrichten kann fällt mir nix ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (1. Juni 2011)

Die 3er sehen doch alle so aus. Dazu gibts nur noch die blau/braune Variation.


----------



## kantn-manuel (1. Juni 2011)

Ich wûrde die folie auch auf der innenseite der aufnahme der hinteren radnabe kleben. Mir ist die kette zwischen kleinsten ritzel und kettenstrebe gehüpft...sieht nicht nett aus


----------



## d-lo (1. Juni 2011)

Das werd ich auch machen. Der Abstand zwischen Kette und Strebe bewegt sich ja im Nanometerbereich. Hab mir jetzt ne 10fach Kette geholt, da ist das dann schon besser. 
Bei mir ist ne fiese Scheuerstelle an der rechten Seite der Gabel, da laufen halt mal drei Kabel vorbei die schön den Lack abreiben...


----------



## gmk (1. Juni 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Die 3er sehen doch alle so aus. Dazu gibts nur noch die blau/braune Variation.



kuckst du
->
http://www.cannondale.com/deu/2011/bikes/mountain/over-mountain/jekyll/2011-jekyll-3-18612


----------



## 245CR (1. Juni 2011)

Hab mein Jekyll 3 jetzt auch bestellt. Ich kann mein Rad ohne Aufpreis auf Sram X9 umrüsten lassen. Kasette, Schaltwerk, Trigger. Jetzt frage ich mich ob ich den Umwerfer vorne auch tauschen soll da ich ja sondst links nen Shimano Trigger habe. Kann ich einfach den Shimano Umwerfer gegen einen X9 Tauschen? Klappt das dann noch mit den Kettenblättern oder müssen die auch gewechselt werden? Kann mich da mal einer aufklären, bin neu auf diesem Gebiet. thx


----------



## MTBDave (1. Juni 2011)

Schau noch mal genau hin. Mein 3er hat einen X9er Umwerfer, der Rest ist aber alles von Shimano...

Grüße Dave


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ardalio1986 (2. Juni 2011)

Hallo an alle.

ich werde in den nächsten 3 Wochen ein Jekyll 3 in rot mein eigen nennen.

Nun habe ich hier schon fleißig mitgelesen und wollte auch mal ein paar fragen loswerden.

Was habt ihr genau alles an euren Jekylls geändert, bzw was ist wirklich erforderlich und wichtig. Ich hab teilweise gelesen, Ihr habt Bashguards und Kettenführungen angebaut, etcpp.

Was würdet Ihr da empfehlen? Denn scheinbar gibt es ja das Problem, das die Kette schnell unterspringt, oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?

Beste Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende
ardalio


----------



## hafrazi (2. Juni 2011)

bin mir auch am überlegen was ich einbauen soll wenn ich auf zweifach mit einer gscheiten Kefü umrüsten will beim HM2, was ist mit einer Hammerschmidt, habe diesbezüglich gar keine Ahnung.

gruss hafrazi


----------



## Chefkocher (2. Juni 2011)

Die Umbauwünsche würde ich an eueren schwerpunktmäßigen Einsatzgebieten ausrichten. Für Touren werdet Ihr eine Umrüstung auf 2-fach inkl. BG und KeFü weniger brauchen, eher ungünstig sogar. Soll es jedoch abfahrtsorientierter und ein taugliches Bike zum Freeriden oder gar bikeparktauglich sein, sind so einige Umbauten denkbar bzw. sinnvoll. Ich habe bei mir einiges vieles umgebaut (siehe vorangegange Postings) fahre aber schwerpunktmäßig Abfahrten und besuche Bikeparks. Die Berge komme ich jedoch noch immer gut rauf und die Tourentauglichkeit ist mit gewissen Abstrichen erfahrungsgemäß noch immer gegeben.


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Juni 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> kuckst du
> ->
> http://www.cannondale.com/deu/2011/bikes/mountain/over-mountain/jekyll/2011-jekyll-3-18612



Das sind die geplanten Farben. Hat mit den ausgelieferten nicht so viel zu tun.


----------



## hafrazi (2. Juni 2011)

Bin eher der Allrounder der aber nicht allzu grosse Touren macht gehe meist direkt in die Berge (Hügel), brauche halt einfach denn grossen Kranz fast gar nicht und da dachte ich ein bisschen mehr Spiel untenrum kann nicht schaden. Downhillstrecke ist auch vor der Haustüre. Die Hammerschmitd finde ich einfach technisch interessant und wollte daher mal wissen ob schon mal Jemand am Jekyll damit Erfahrungen gemacht hat, und ob die Übersetzung zum normalen Rumgurken immer noch ausreicht.


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Juni 2011)

Es gibt ja zwei Übersetzungen in der Hammerschmidt (Kettenblatt kann getauscht werden) und dazu hast du mit den Cassetten ja noch einigen Spielraum.


----------



## hafrazi (2. Juni 2011)

habe einfach keine Anhaltspunkte wie sich die HS fährt ahnlich wie  ?  Zähne Ketttenblatt.


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Juni 2011)

Im Grunde macht die HS nur für FR oder Hardcoreenduro Sinn.Ist ja auch Geschmacksache. Ich bleib bei der Kettenschaltung und spare ne Menge Gewicht.


----------



## hafrazi (2. Juni 2011)

Stimmt auch wieder


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Juni 2011)

Welche KeFü wurden von euch bisher verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hafrazi (2. Juni 2011)

Stimmt ja eigentlich, spart Geld und Gewicht, aber zweifach werd ich mir noch überlegen.


----------



## gmk (3. Juni 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Das sind die geplanten Farben. Hat mit den ausgelieferten nicht so viel zu tun.


das wäre aber neu bei cannondale


----------



## hafrazi (3. Juni 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Welche KeFü wurden von euch bisher verbaut?



bionicon c guide.


----------



## Chefkocher (3. Juni 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Welche KeFü wurden von euch bisher verbaut?



Jekyll 3: Stinger KeFü via ISCG03


----------



## ardalio1986 (4. Juni 2011)

könnt ihr mal detailbilder von den Kefü hochladen? das würde mich mal interessieren.

und gehen die Kefü nur mit 2 kettenblättern?
denn ich benutze das 3te eigentlich sehr reichlich.

grüße


----------



## froride (4. Juni 2011)

FÃ¼r dreifach am besten was extra angefertigtes. Die Grundplatte macht dir kuka.berlin genau passend, z. Bsp. wie hier. Und die Rolle dazu macht unchained, z. Bsp. wie hier. Die Lager dazu gibt es Ã¼berall und kosten 3â¬. Insgesamt kommst du auf ca. 60â¬ und hast was genau fÃ¼r dein Bike angepasstes. Ich fahre diese FÃ¼hrung nun seit 1,5 Jahren problemlos mit dreifach. Zur Zeit so hier.


----------



## ardalio1986 (4. Juni 2011)

@ froride

super, danke für die Info.

Grüße und super bike-touren bei dem wetter !


----------



## Thomas... (5. Juni 2011)

Hallo, hat von euch schon jemand ein Jekyll4 gesehen oder gefahren? Cannondale hat die Spezifikation in der Homepage geändert, und angeblich hat das Jekyll 4 jetzt eine Talas und keine Float mehr. Stimmt das?


----------



## gernotkrinner (5. Juni 2011)

Beim Claymore 3 steht auf der HP auch Talas und in Wirklichkeit hats eine Float- zumindest auf dem Foto das Papa Midnight gepostet hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Juni 2011)

Thomas... schrieb:


> Hallo, hat von euch schon jemand ein Jekyll4 gesehen oder gefahren? Cannondale hat die Spezifikation in der Homepage geändert, und angeblich hat das Jekyll 4 jetzt eine Talas und keine Float mehr. Stimmt das?



Talas gibts erst ab Jekyll 3. Ganz sicher. Die stehen nämlich so bei uns im Laden.


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Juni 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> das wäre aber neu bei cannondale



Glaubs mir. Die stehen so bei uns im shop und das ist auch die interne Erklärung dafür.


----------



## Thomas... (5. Juni 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Talas gibts erst ab Jekyll 3. Ganz sicher. Die stehen nämlich so bei uns im Laden.


 Vielleicht habt Ihr die erste Lieferung bekommen........mit ner Float 
Ich frage mich nur weshalb Cannondale über Nacht die Spezifikationen aud Ihrer Homepage vom Jekyll 4 und Claymore 3 ändert und eine Talas spendiert....ansonsten ist alles gleich geblieben
http://www.cannondale.com/deu/2011/bikes/mountain/over-mountain/jekyll/2011-jekyll-4-18638


----------



## hafrazi (6. Juni 2011)

Auf meinem 2er sind Sattel und Kurbel auch nicht nach Beschreibung. Fizik und Sram(Kurbel) sind druf.

Vergleicht mal die Ami Ausstattungen mit den Europäischen da ist auch eine RLC auf dem Zweier. Wird aber mit RL geliefert.

Ich würde eher mal sagen das die auf ihrer HP ein ein bisschen ein Durcheinander haben.


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Juni 2011)

Jekyll 4 und Claymore 3 haben kein Talas System.


----------



## morph027 (7. Juni 2011)

Ein Jekyll in Bolivien?  Oder doch ein Claymore....



























Ahh...ein Claymore!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gernotkrinner (7. Juni 2011)

Ist ein Claymore wie man auf dem vorletzten Bild unschwer erkennen kann...


----------



## morph027 (7. Juni 2011)

Hab ich dann auch schon festgestellt und steht direkt drüber


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Juni 2011)

Ich möchte bitte deine XT Ganganzeige kaufen. Die lege ich dann zu den anderen 120 Sätzen, die ich davon habe.


----------



## morph027 (7. Juni 2011)

Hehe...ist aber schon mal vorgekommen, dass tatsächlich jemand diese lästigen Dinger benutzt und sogar sucht 

Aber heiße Bilder, gute Werbung für's Bike...wenn auch von Rock Shox bezahlter Trip


----------



## Teex (7. Juni 2011)

so ne Farbe für 2012 wär dochmal was


----------



## eljot (7. Juni 2011)

n'abend zusammen,

nachdem mein hi-mod 2 logischerweise immer noch nicht da ist schlag ich die zeit mit forenbeiträge tot!! 

und was muss ich da lesen, ihr fährt rahmengrösse M mit 180cm körpergrösse?? 

bin knapp 1,85m hoch und hab L bestellt!! 

passt das? 

merci, martin


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Juni 2011)

Das passt sogar sehr gut. Also ganz ruhig bleiben. Es sei denn du hast ne Spannweite, die extrem von deiner Körperlänge abweicht.


----------



## dasphonk (8. Juni 2011)

eljot schrieb:


> n'abend zusammen,
> 
> nachdem mein hi-mod 2 logischerweise immer noch nicht da ist schlag ich die zeit mit forenbeiträge tot!!
> 
> ...



Ich bin 1,84 und fahre ein Jekyll 1 in L. Für mich die ideale Größe...


----------



## eljot (8. Juni 2011)

na wunderbar, dann brauchts jetzt nur noch irgendwann zu kommen!! 

wobei ich langsam nicht mehr drann glaub!


----------



## hafrazi (8. Juni 2011)

eljot schrieb:


> na wunderbar, dann brauchts jetzt nur noch irgendwann zu kommen!!
> 
> wobei ich langsam nicht mehr drann glaub!



Dafür haste ein tolles Auto auf Profilbild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackRackam (8. Juni 2011)

eljot schrieb:


> na wunderbar, dann brauchts jetzt nur noch irgendwann zu kommen!!
> 
> wobei ich langsam nicht mehr drann glaub!


 



... bist nicht der EINZIGE, dem das Warten langsam auf den Sack geht.
Mein verf... Bike (HiMod-2) ist auch noch nicht da.

So lang hab ich noch nie warten müssen.


----------



## nussi174 (8. Juni 2011)

ich weiß wo eines in österreich steht.


----------



## Sagatasan (8. Juni 2011)

ich wart auch noch immer aufs 3er.... 
wenigstens ist das wetter zur zeit beschissen - geht eh nix zum biken...


----------



## anditirol (8. Juni 2011)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> ich wart auch noch immer aufs 3er....
> wenigstens ist das wetter zur zeit beschissen - geht eh nix zum biken...



ich weiss auch zwei dreier, eins in m und eins in l, stehen in vorarlberg... viell. sollte sich dein händler mit meinem zusammen schliessen.... oder du kaufst direkt bei meinem händler...


----------



## Sagatasan (8. Juni 2011)

in 2 wochen soll es soweit sein - mein händler ist vor ort, und ich bin auch noch befreundet mit ihm. von daher kommt keine alternative in frage...


----------



## anditirol (8. Juni 2011)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> in 2 wochen soll es soweit sein - mein händler ist vor ort, und ich bin auch noch befreundet mit ihm. von daher kommt keine alternative in frage...



deswegen ja auch die empfehlung dass sich dein händler mit meinem absprechen sollte.. wegen 2 wochen aber nicht wirklich sinnvoll, falls es 2 wochen sind...


----------



## eljot (8. Juni 2011)

hafrazi schrieb:


> Dafür haste ein tolles Auto auf Profilbild



danke!  aber aktuell würd ich lieber mit eigener kraft "off-roaden"!


----------



## MTBDave (9. Juni 2011)

Alles die Kette auf dem 3er Jekkyl is *MÜLL!*

Zweite Tour, insgesamt ca. 70km gefahren - ZACK - fetzt es mir die Kette auseinander beim runter schalten bergauf. 

Ich geb zu, dass der Schaltgang ziemlich heavy war - ging aber nicht anders. Das muss sie aber aushalten....


----------



## yann.roux (9. Juni 2011)

Als Müll könnte man noch die Laufräder (schon 2 Achter) addieren; das Tretlager, das schon fertig ist und wird getauscht und den Sitzrohr, der die ganze Sattelstütze gekratzt hat.
Aber das Bike ist trotzdem Supergeil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBDave (10. Juni 2011)

Jupp, das Sitzrohr ist auch klasse  Was tun dagegen? Sieht ******** aus...


----------



## DaBoom (10. Juni 2011)

beim Händler mit der Reibahle bearbeiten lassen


----------



## eljot (10. Juni 2011)

na ihr macht mir spass!! 

ein bike für um die 4000 flocken und dann reisst ne kette, halten die laufräder nix aus und sind einzelteile unsauber verarbeitet (sitzrohr)!


----------



## hafrazi (10. Juni 2011)

Bein Carbon flutscht die Sattelstütze aber Prima durchs Rohr.


----------



## MTBDave (10. Juni 2011)

DaBoom schrieb:


> beim Händler mit der Reibahle bearbeiten lassen



Mein Händler ist 150km entfernt... ...muss mal schauen wer so Ding hier um die Ecke hat...



> ein bike für um die 4000 flocken und dann reisst ne kette, halten die laufräder nix aus und sind einzelteile unsauber verarbeitet (sitzrohr)!



yo, krass, oder? Das mit den Laufrädern kann ich noch nicht bestätigen. Eigentlich sind das doch ganz anständige DT Swiss?

Grüße

Dave


----------



## JackRackam (10. Juni 2011)

Dass ein Rad teuer ist, heist ja noch lange nicht dass es sauber aufgebaut ist.
Es war vor nicht allzu langer Zeit durchaus üblich vor dem Aufbau eines Rades, den Rahmen entsprechend vorzubereiten: Ausreiben Sitzrohr, planfräsen Steuersatzsitz (nicht intergriert). Planfräsen und Gewinde nachschneiden bei klassischen Innenlagern.
Heute wird durch konstruktive Maßnahmen versucht viele dieser Arbeiten zu umgehen. Aber das Sitzrohr auszureiben und oben zu entratenwird gerne vergessen.... 
Kette: Billig OEM-Version von Shimpanso.... Meine erste Kette war nach rund 1500km im Eimer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LuckZero (10. Juni 2011)

eljot schrieb:


> danke!  aber aktuell würd ich lieber mit eigener kraft "off-roaden"!




Kannst den Landy ja schieben


----------



## kantn-manuel (11. Juni 2011)

Also zum thema bashguard und kefü:

Bashguard von g-junkies montiert, ohne komplikationen.
Die "dreist" habe ich mitbestellt, da brauch ich aber noch mir das anzutun. ( muss sie erst auf iscg umarbeiten)....und will jeden tag das bike nutzen!

Foto folgt, geht vom handy aus nicht!

Wenn ich dann schon das kurbellager offen habe, wie sinnvoll sind die keramiklager?

Apropos sitzrohr: meine reverb ist eingegangen (die 2te) die originalverbaute war von haus aus nicht funktionstüchtig und diese ist jetzt am Lago von uns gegangen. (kann den luftdruck nicht halten)
Lg
Manuel


----------



## Gehhilfe (11. Juni 2011)

tja, ich bin das Jekyll probegefahren und es war sofort aus der engeren Auswahl gefallen. Wenn ich das so lese auch gut so.
Glaube das bike sollte man frühestens 2012 kaufen wenn alle Macken beseitigt und fertigentwickelt.

Bei den bikes wird es mittlerweile sein wie bei den Fahrzeugen - die Erprobung übernimmt der Kunde....


----------



## kantn-manuel (11. Juni 2011)

Das rad selbst ist genial, anbauteile können auf jedem rad ******** sein.


----------



## hafrazi (11. Juni 2011)

Gehhilfe schrieb:


> Bei den bikes wird es mittlerweile sein wie bei den Fahrzeugen - die Erprobung übernimmt der Kunde....





sonst würden wir wohl noch länger auf unsere Jekylls warten.


----------



## postosch (11. Juni 2011)

Hallo Jekyll-Fahrer,

bin gerade am Überlegen, ob ich vom Rize 4L auf das Jekyll umsteige. Mein Fahrstil ist schon downhill-lastig, Bikeparks lasse ich jedoch aus. Das Hochfahren mit dem Rize ist halt einfach ne Wucht. Das Rad kann ganz schön klettern...

Hat jemand von Euch bereits geswitcht oder Erfahrungen mit beiden Bikes sammeln können? Sind meine Sorgen beim Uphill angebracht? Kann das Jekyll (in der engeren Auswahl steht das Jekyll3) denn wirklich hohe Berge erklimmen?

Grüße,

postosch.


----------



## kantn-manuel (11. Juni 2011)

Mir fehlt der vergleich zum rz aber für meinen teil war das ding. (himod1) ohne weiteres auf den pizzocolo, tremalzo zu wuchten.

Es ist sichet kein ht mit 10kg, aber es klettert toll und downwards genial...


----------



## MTBDave (12. Juni 2011)

> denn wirklich hohe Berge erklimmen?



...ist immer relativ.... ....was "kletterst du denn so? 

Bin bisher nur HT gefahren.... .....und bin vom uphill Verhalten begeistert...


----------



## postosch (12. Juni 2011)

MTBDave schrieb:


> ...ist immer relativ.... ....was "kletterst du denn so?
> 
> Bin bisher nur HT gefahren.... .....und bin vom uphill Verhalten begeistert...



na für einen Alpencross sollte sich das Jekyll schon eignen, und das nicht nur bergab. ansonsten sind es gewöhnliche MTB-Touren, auch mal mit 1.300 - 1.500 hm.....


----------



## MTBDave (12. Juni 2011)

Denke nicht das du da viel Abstriche gegenüber deinem alten Bike machen musst. Das Jekkyl kann ab dem 3er ja komplett auf längere Auffahrten optimiert werden - steilerer Winkel und Federwegsetting.

Ich kann zum meinem HT wie gesagt keine großartigen Abstriche feststellen. Das Gerät ist für mich definitiv Alpenchross tauglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasphonk (12. Juni 2011)

Ich bin vorher c. 3 Jahre HT gefahren. Dabei waren viele Wege zur Arbeit (im Flachen), aber auch etliche Touren mit 1200 - 1500 hm im Harz. 

Seit April habe ich jetzt ein Jekyll 1. Ich hatte auch erst etwas Bedenken, wie die Uphillfähigkeiten sind. Gerade die letzte Tour im Harz am Freitag hat mir wieder bestätigt, dass man mit dem Jekyll auch exzellent den Berg hinauf kommt. Tendenziell verführt mich mein Jekyll meist dazu, zu schnell zu fahren! Bergab und Bergauf!


----------



## postosch (12. Juni 2011)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Ich bin vorher c. 3 Jahre HT gefahren. Dabei waren viele Wege zur Arbeit (im Flachen), aber auch etliche Touren mit 1200 - 1500 hm im Harz.
> 
> Seit April habe ich jetzt ein Jekyll 1. Ich hatte auch erst etwas Bedenken, wie die Uphillfähigkeiten sind. Gerade die letzte Tour im Harz am Freitag hat mir wieder bestätigt, dass man mit dem Jekyll auch exzellent den Berg hinauf kommt. Tendenziell verführt mich mein Jekyll meist dazu, zu schnell zu fahren! Bergab und Bergauf!



..na das hört sich ja akzeptabel an! Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt auf die ersten eigenen Eindrücke, die hoffentlich bald folgen werden....


----------



## Atavus (12. Juni 2011)

heute in Willingen gesichtet
laut CD Mitarbeiter, ist die Lefty am Jekyll besser als die Foxys !


----------



## Board-Raider (12. Juni 2011)

Atavus schrieb:


> heute in Willingen gesichtet
> laut CD Mitarbeiter, ist die Lefty am Jekyll besser als die Foxys !



welch objektive Aussage von einem CD Mitarbeiter, das die eigene Gabel besser ist


----------



## gernotkrinner (12. Juni 2011)

Eigentlich egal ob sie mit der Fox Gabel oder mit der Lefty nicht (unzureichend) ausgeliefert werden...


----------



## Thomas... (12. Juni 2011)

d-lo schrieb:


> Servus,
> nachdem ich jetzt wegen der vermaledeiten Zahnfee auf zweifach umgestellt habe, hätte ich mal zwei Fragen:
> 1. Hat jemand von Euch die Stinger-Kettenführung mit iscg verbaut? Nach dem Einbau (vom Händler), hat die Kette auf dem auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt bis zum siebten Gang an der Grundplatte geschliffen. Absolut nerviges Geräusch, mein Händler hat gemeint, dass das nicht anderes geht (WTF??? ). Grund: das 73er Innenlager (Jekyll 4) von Truvativ. Es sei aber nicht schlimm und viele Kettenführungen würden bißl (7 Gänge!!!) schleifen und das wäre quasi nur ein akustischer Schönheitsfehler (nochmal: WTF??? ).
> Da hab ichs mir wieder ausbauen lassen. Hatte jemand das gleiche Problem, bzw. ein Lösung dafür?
> ...


 

Hi Daniel,
habe gestern mein Jekyll 3 bekommen...........und auf dem kleinsten Ritzel schleift die Kette an dem 'Kettenstrebeneck'. Habe gerade das Hinterrad ausgebaut und festgestellt dass auf beiden Seiten dieser Abstandshalter KP174/ lt. Manual Seite 47 fehlt (ist wie ne eckige Beilagscheibe). habe jetzt Beilagscheiben rein und geht wieder........ist aber Sch.....und sollte bei dem Preis nicht sein


----------



## kantn-manuel (12. Juni 2011)

Ich muss mir noch das bb30 werkzeug besorgen, dann schraub ich mal.
Habe g-junkies dreist gekauft, baue sie dann um.

Erfahrungsbericht folgt....


----------



## kantn-manuel (13. Juni 2011)

habe jetzt die Kurbel ausgebaut und musste mit entsetzen feststellen, dass die Flanschfläche der ISCG aufnahme auch lackiert und nicht bearbeitet ist  das kann ja nicht sein!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

was bauen die zusammen????? Jetzt muss ich die Fläche auch noch bearbeiten!!! a Wahnsinn!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chefkocher (13. Juni 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> habe jetzt die Kurbel ausgebaut und musste mit entsetzen feststellen, dass die Flanschfläche der ISCG aufnahme auch lackiert und nicht bearbeitet ist  das kann ja nicht sein!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> was bauen die zusammen????? Jetzt muss ich die Fläche auch noch bearbeiten!!! a Wahnsinn!!!!!!!!!!



hehe...hatte bei meinem Jekyll 3 die gleiche Entdeckung, für den Einbau der Grundplatte äußerst ungünstig. Bei meinem Jekyll 4 meines Bruders dagegen, war die Flanschfläche blank wie nen Babypopo, demnach deutlich unproblematischer.

Keine Ahnung, wie bei CD produziert wird !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1st_Parma (14. Juni 2011)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wie bei CD produziert wird !!!


 
*******.


----------



## Lord-Speed (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo Jekyll Biker,

habt ihr noch einen Vorschlag wie man ein Jekyll 3 leichter bekommt.
Ich habe meinem 3'er jetzt eine CD 3fach SI Kurbel und eine RS Reverb spendiert. Bild folgt.
An der Waage bringt da Teil fast 14 Kilo !!
Gewicht mit Originalteile 13,7 Kilo ohne Pedale.

Für Vorschläge wäre ich euch Dankbar.

Gruß von einem begeistertem Jekyll Fahrer
Frank


----------



## hafrazi (14. Juni 2011)

Lord-Speed schrieb:


> Gruß von einem begeistertem Jekyll Fahrer
> Frank



Jawohl es gibt sie

Bin selber auch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## kantn-manuel (14. Juni 2011)

das Rad "Itself" ist schon sehr sehr geil, aber die Verarbeitung ist punktuell mangelhaft, bei 5.000.- Euronen bedenklich.


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. Juni 2011)

Atavus schrieb:


> heute in Willingen gesichtet
> laut CD Mitarbeiter, ist die Lefty am Jekyll besser als die Foxys !



Schau an, da stand einer beim knipsen neben mir ;-)


----------



## kantn-manuel (15. Juni 2011)

Lord-Speed schrieb:


> Hallo Jekyll Biker,
> 
> habt ihr noch einen Vorschlag wie man ein Jekyll 3 leichter bekommt.
> Ich habe meinem 3'er jetzt eine CD 3fach SI Kurbel und eine RS Reverb spendiert. Bild folgt.
> ...



Ich glaube nicht,dass du mit der reverb leichter geworden bist ;-)

Versuchs mal mit fem lrs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (15. Juni 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> das Rad "Itself" ist schon sehr sehr geil, aber die Verarbeitung ist punktuell mangelhaft, bei 5.000.- Euronen bedenklich.



in der bike 06/2011 war aber anderes zu lesen


----------



## oldyfreerider (15. Juni 2011)

Atavus schrieb:


> heute in Willingen gesichtet
> laut CD Mitarbeiter, ist die Lefty am Jekyll besser als die Foxys !



Da wird ja das Bike plötzlich interessant für mich  ! Nehme an, dass ist ne Lefty mit 140mm?


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. Juni 2011)

Das ist eine 130er, da noch keine andere im Program ist. Aber warte bitte Präsentation in Ischgl ab. Ich lade dann Bilder hoch.


----------



## hafrazi (15. Juni 2011)

Thomas... schrieb:


> Habe gerade das Hinterrad ausgebaut und festgestellt dass auf beiden Seiten dieser Abstandshalter KP174/ lt. Manual Seite 47 fehlt (ist wie ne eckige Beilagscheibe). habe jetzt Beilagscheiben rein und geht wieder........ist aber Sch.....und sollte bei dem Preis nicht sein




ich nehm an das die Abstandhalter optional sind. Gibt es verschieden breite 
Achsen ?


----------



## Sagatasan (15. Juni 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> in der bike 06/2011 war aber anderes zu lesen


 

was steht denn leicht drinnen??  gibts den artikel wo online??


----------



## kantn-manuel (15. Juni 2011)

so sieht meine iscg Aufnahme aus + zusätzlich eine Abschürfung durch die Kette :kotz:

Bin ich der Einzige, dem die Kette immer runter springt???

Beziehungsweise kann mir wer sagen, ob dieses Cut bedenklich ist???

lg
manuel


----------



## MTBDave (16. Juni 2011)

Hatte bei jeder Tour bisher die Kette unten. Muss definitiv bald ne Kettenüfhrung drauf. Ist bei meinem Lapierre Kollegen aber das gleiche...

Hab nen kleinen Achter hinten nach der zweiten Tour und war jetz nicht extremst wild unterwegs. Ist das Formular DT Swiss Laufrad Pärchen so schlecht das verbaut ist? Kann doch nicht sein....


----------



## kantn-manuel (16. Juni 2011)

Meineb black flag eiern auch schon rum ;-)


----------



## gmk (16. Juni 2011)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> was steht denn leicht drinnen??  gibts den artikel wo online??



die auslieferung der neuen modelle dauert solange weil die qualität überprüft werden muß ... blablabla ...
ich könnts einscanen/pic machen

@ kantn-manuel:
des is a frechheit !!
des cut macht nyx, der "lack" sollte eh entfernt werden bzw. die iscg-aufnahme plangefräst werden


----------



## kantn-manuel (16. Juni 2011)

Mir als maschinenbauer ist auch das gesicht eingeschlafen!,wie ich das gesehen habe. Habe foto meinem händler geschickt, mal sehen was cd dazu sagt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sagatasan (16. Juni 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> die auslieferung der neuen modelle dauert solange weil die qualität überprüft werden muß ... blablabla ...
> ich könnts einscanen/pic machen


 

bitte einscannen!! 

hmmm

ein kanadischer händler hat mir schon vor ein paar monaten gesagt, das die jekylls nicht ausgeliefert werden, weil die ersten chargen dem hohen qualitätsstandard von CD nicht entsprechen... 

das würde auch das pic vom kantn-manuel erklären!


----------



## MTBDave (16. Juni 2011)

Sprich wir können unsere Teile noch mal umtausch wenn die neuen Charge raus ist *pfeiff*

Wenn ihr Feedback von Händler habt, bitte posten...


----------



## kantn-manuel (16. Juni 2011)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Sprich wir können unsere Teile noch mal umtausch wenn die neuen Charge raus ist *pfeiff*
> 
> Wenn ihr Feedback von Händler habt, bitte posten...



Kannst dir sicher sein, dass ich euch am laufenden halte.


----------



## hafrazi (16. Juni 2011)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> bitte einscannen!!
> 
> hmmm
> 
> ...



ja aber was haben Sie dann uns ausgeliefert tönt ja auch nicht ganz logisch.


----------



## Sagatasan (17. Juni 2011)

hafrazi schrieb:


> ja aber was haben Sie dann uns ausgeliefert tönt ja auch nicht ganz logisch.


 
eure werden die qualitätskontrolle "bestanden" haben


----------



## kantn-manuel (17. Juni 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> die auslieferung der neuen modelle dauert solange weil die qualität überprüft werden muß ... blablabla ...
> ich könnts einscanen/pic machen
> 
> @ kantn-manuel:
> ...



Ich meine nicht auf dem lackierten iscg flansch,sondern re. Daneben am rahmen, einschlagstelle von der kette


----------



## gmk (17. Juni 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> das Rad "Itself" ist schon sehr sehr geil, aber die Verarbeitung ist punktuell mangelhaft, bei 5.000.- Euronen bedenklich.





			
				gmk schrieb:
			
		

> in der bike 06/2011 war aber anderes zu lesen






			
				Sagatasan schrieb:
			
		

> was steht denn leicht drinnen?? gibts den artikel wo online??






			
				gmk schrieb:
			
		

> die auslieferung der neuen modelle dauert solange weil die qualität überprüft werden muß ... blablabla ...
> ich könnts einscanen/pic machen
> 
> ... ...





Sagatasan schrieb:


> bitte einscannen!!
> 
> hmmm
> 
> ...



soda hier die pics
aus der bike 06/2011


----------



## gmk (17. Juni 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> Ich meine nicht auf dem lackierten iscg flansch,sondern re. Daneben am rahmen, einschlagstelle von der kette



achso
ok
wie isn des passiert?


----------



## kantn-manuel (17. Juni 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> achso
> ok
> wie isn des passiert?


Wie es mir das schaltwerk zrrfetzt hat, hat sich die kette da rein gefressen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (17. Juni 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Das ist eine 130er, da noch keine andere im Program ist. Aber warte bitte Präsentation in Ischgl ab. Ich lade dann Bilder hoch.



*nicht eher eine 140er ??*
http://www.golefty.com/lefty.swf
which lefty?
http://www.eighty-aid.com/index.php?id=73
unter lefty max


----------



## hafrazi (17. Juni 2011)

hab da was gefunden.....

muss die ISCG Aufnahme in jedem Fall nachgearbeitet werden.


----------



## kantn-manuel (17. Juni 2011)

hafrazi schrieb:


> hab da was gefunden.....
> 
> muss die ISCG Aufnahme in jedem Fall nachgearbeitet werden.



ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass die bereits fertig bearbeitet ist


----------



## hafrazi (17. Juni 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass die bereits fertig bearbeitet ist



alles muss man selber machen


----------



## robertw (18. Juni 2011)

Mitte Juli soll voraussichtlich eine neue Lieferung kommen. Bin schon ganz gespannt auf mein neues Bike. Hoffentlich verzögert sich der Termin nicht, damit ich mir selber eine eigene Meinung bilden kann.


----------



## JackRackam (18. Juni 2011)

Mitte *Juli* ......... na toll. Noch nen Monat warten. D.h. bis das Rad dann fahrfertig ist, nochmals weitere 2 Wochen minimum....

Wie verlässlich ist die Quelle? Langsam vergeht die Wartelust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robertw (18. Juni 2011)

Mein Händler hat mir das bestätigt und als ich letzte Woche in Willingen war hat es mir noch mal Cannondale die vor Ort waren bestätigt. Die meinte sogar das es Ende Juli werden könnte. 
Ich will auch nicht länger warten. Ich habe mir heute schon die Fat Albert für das Bike gekauft. Vorfreude halt ;-)


----------



## gmk (18. Juni 2011)

hafrazi schrieb:


> hab da was gefunden.....
> 
> muss die ISCG Aufnahme in jedem Fall nachgearbeitet werden.



des is für die hammerschmidt 
funktioniert die überhaupt am jekyll ? genug platz zur kettenstrebe und lager(schrauben) vorhanden
da muß wirklich vollkommen plan sein
für eine kettenführung nicht



kantn-manuel schrieb:


> ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass die bereits fertig bearbeitet ist



sollt´ so sein
so zum beispiel bei santacruz


----------



## XtR3m3 (18. Juni 2011)

Könntet Ihr mir sagen, wie sich das Bike bei längeren Touren (Betonstraßen) macht? Möchte bevorzugt Trails fahren, aber ab und an möchte die Freundin auch mal auf mitfahren


----------



## MTBDave (18. Juni 2011)

Ich bin gespannt wer sich hier outet mit dem Jekkyl viel Asphalt zu fahren  

...ich habe immer ca. 15km An- und Abfahrt zu meinen "Hometrails". Das Gerät fährt sich aus Asphalt super. Wieso sollte es auch nicht... Die Nobby Nic auf dem 3er sind auch nicht zu derb... ..rollt gut.

Hab wieder was neues. *Dritte Tour, dritter Schaden! Denke mein Tretlager ist defekt. *ARGHHHH!!!!

Anfangs dachte ich es ist die Pedale die nicht richtig fest gezogen ist. Dann wurde das "klacken" immer häufiger. Abgestiegen und die Kurbel ohne Pedalbelastung gedreht - nach vorne und hinten. Ein ständiges Klacken... ...der Rahmen dient noch als Resonanzkörper - im Stehen kann man das sehr schön hören.

Könnte das auch was anderes sein? Wüsste nicht was....

Jedenfalls könnt ich kotzen...


----------



## yann.roux (18. Juni 2011)

@MTBDave: Mein Tretlager wurde getauscht! Das hat auch laute Geräusche gemacht. Ich fahre morgen mit dem neuen.....
Cannondale hat die Kosten übernehmen. Ich habe dafür nichts zahlen müssen.


----------



## XtR3m3 (18. Juni 2011)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt wer sich hier outet mit dem Jekkyl viel Asphalt zu fahren
> 
> ...ich habe immer ca. 15km An- und Abfahrt zu meinen "Hometrails". Das Gerät fährt sich aus Asphalt super. Wieso sollte es auch nicht... Die Nobby Nic auf dem 3er sind auch nicht zu derb... ..rollt gut.



Danke dir. Meine Freundin regt sich sonst auf, wenn sie immer allein fahren müsste. Können halt auch mal 50km Touren werden und dann wäre es nicht verkehrt, wenn das Jekyll das auch mitmacht


----------



## gmk (19. Juni 2011)

yann.roux schrieb:


> @MTBDave: Mein Tretlager wurde getauscht! Das hat auch laute Geräusche gemacht. Ich fahre morgen mit dem neuen.....
> Cannondale hat die Kosten übernehmen. Ich habe dafür nichts zahlen müssen.



also wenn bei der dritten tour das tretlager eingeht
dann möcht´ ich gar nicht erst wissen was bei der vierten, fünften usw. eingeht


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. Juni 2011)

Weil das ja auch bei jedem Rad so sein wird.
Überleg doch mal. Die haben gerade hunderte von diesen Dingern aufgebaut. ZUSÄTZLICH zu den tausenden Rädern, die dort sonst auch noch so gestrickt werden. Wenn dann einmal sowas passiert, lässt das doch überhaupt gar keinen Schluss auf die Qualität eines einzelnen Typen zu. Positiver ist da zu sehen, dass CSG dass ganz schnell und kulant handeln.


----------



## MTBDave (19. Juni 2011)

Bei 3000+ erwarte ich dennoch nicht nach 3 Touren eine gerissene Kette und ein defektes Tretlager.

Negativ hervorzugehen ist auch, dass CD so eine billige OEM Kette überhaupt verbaut. Es dürfte doch wohl jeden dort klar sein, dass diese im Endurosektor nicht lange hält. Man schickt den Kunden quasi bewusst und vorsätzlich in einen Defekt. Bei 3000+ Euro erwarte ich hier echt was anderes. Ich denke, dass ist auch nicht zu viel verlangt.

Tretlager kann pasieren klar. Irgendwie habe ich aber nach diesen Möngeln bei den nächsten Touren ein bischen was im Hinterkopf.... ...wird alles halten? 

Nun denn...


----------



## eljot (19. Juni 2011)

...wenn schon kein bike, dann wenigstens pedale!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yann.roux (19. Juni 2011)

Hi,
neue Tour, neue Geräusche!
der Steuersatz ist verdächtig und am Gelenk bewegen sich die Teile. Es gibt da ca 1,5mm Spiel.
Mittlerweile frage ich mich, was ich da falsch mache


----------



## neo-bahamuth (20. Juni 2011)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Bei 3000+ erwarte ich dennoch nicht nach 3 Touren eine gerissene Kette und ein defektes Tretlager.
> 
> Negativ hervorzugehen ist auch, dass CD so eine billige OEM Kette überhaupt verbaut. Es dürfte doch wohl jeden dort klar sein, dass diese im Endurosektor nicht lange hält.



Ähm, beim 3er ist doch eine HG74 SLX-Kette dran. Was soll an der bitteschön billig sein und nicht halten? Fahre ich auch an meinem Enduro. 

Würde sagen, Du hast schlichtweg Pech gehabt...


----------



## hafrazi (20. Juni 2011)

eljot schrieb:


> ...wenn schon kein bike, dann wenigstens pedale!!



geile teile


----------



## MTBDave (20. Juni 2011)

@Neo: Bin nicht der einzige mit der Kette... ...nach diversen Posts hier wurde wohl eine billigere OEM Version verbaut.



> yann.roux schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. Juni 2011)

eljot schrieb:


> ...wenn schon kein bike, dann wenigstens pedale!!



Die hab ich auch


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. Juni 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Ähm, beim 3er ist doch eine HG74 SLX-Kette dran. Was soll an der bitteschön billig sein und nicht halten? Fahre ich auch an meinem Enduro.
> 
> Würde sagen, Du hast schlichtweg Pech gehabt...



Für den bikepark haben wir die alle drauf.


----------



## gmk (20. Juni 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> *Weil das ja auch bei jedem Rad so sein wird.*Überleg doch mal. Die haben gerade hunderte von diesen Dingern aufgebaut. ZUSÄTZLICH zu den tausenden Rädern, die dort sonst auch noch so gestrickt werden. Wenn dann einmal sowas passiert, lässt das doch überhaupt gar keinen Schluss auf die Qualität eines einzelnen Typen zu. Positiver ist da zu sehen, dass CSG dass ganz schnell und kulant handeln.


*na hoffentlich nicht*
quantität als ausrede ?
wo ist die qualität bei einer premium marke (mit innovation)
wie cannondale doch positioniert wurde

also wenn bei solchen ewig langen lieferzeiten,
die als qualitätsausrede verwendet werden,
dann die verarbeitung nicht paßt und "fehlerhafte" teile verbaut werden, das alles bei einem nicht gerade günstigen mtb,
dann frage ich mich schon

da hatt ich ja wirklich glück mit meinem rize
und dort gabs teilweise probleme ...

kritik muß doch erlaubt sein ...
werde mir im herbst wieder ein cannondale leisten
schön langsam kommen aber zweifel ...


----------



## kantn-manuel (20. Juni 2011)

XtR3m3 schrieb:


> Danke dir. Meine Freundin regt sich sonst auf, wenn sie immer allein fahren müsste. Können halt auch mal 50km Touren werden und dann wäre es nicht verkehrt, wenn das Jekyll das auch mitmacht



Also 50km asphalt auf einem stk. Bin ich nicht gefahren.

Ich kann dich beruhigen,dass das ding mit 120mm federweg vorne, 90mm hinten sehr gut auf steigungen auf asphalt funktioniert und auch gut läuft.

Rennrad ists keines  bei 50km mach ich mir mehr sorgen um den popo!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (20. Juni 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> Also 50km asphalt auf einem stk. Bin ich nicht gefahren.
> 
> Ich kann dich beruhigen,dass das ding mit 120mm federweg vorne, 90mm hinten sehr gut auf steigungen auf asphalt funktioniert und auch gut läuft.
> 
> Rennrad ists keines  bei 50km mach ich mir mehr sorgen um den popo!



Also ich bin mit 160mm v/h und Rubberqueen auch schon mehrmals 90km rein Asphalt gefahren, das geht auch. Man ist halt net ganz so flott wie aufm Hardtail oder Rennrad *g*

(Mutti besucht und dann auch ein ordentliches Rad für die Trails da vor Ort gebraucht). Man wird höchstens blöd angekuckt *g*

Da gehe ich doch stark davon aus, dass wenn das mit einem Spicy geht, das Jekyll das auch kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (20. Juni 2011)

yann.roux schrieb:


> ...Mittlerweile frage ich mich, was ich da falsch mache



Vermutlich das falsche Rad gekauft!??! 
Das ist ja eine echte Lapalie mit dem Jekyll, jeder hat was zu berichten.
Oder sind hier nur die 5% der kompletten Besitzer versammelt,
die Probleme haben und die anderen 95% haben keine Probleme?


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. Juni 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> *na hoffentlich nicht*
> quantität als ausrede ?
> wo ist die qualität bei einer premium marke (mit innovation)
> wie cannondale doch positioniert wurde
> ...



Ausreden haben die nicht nötig. Die prozentuale Fehlerquote ist bei Cannondale deutlich niedriger als bei so manch anderem Hersteller. Wir haben bisher nicht ein einziges Problem mit Jekyll, Claymore, Scalpel, Flash und Co gehabt. Ganz im Gegenteil.


----------



## MTBDave (20. Juni 2011)

...und ich habe drei Mängel am Rad die ich vorher noch nie oder selten hatte. 

Gut, kann alles Pech sein.... ....wenn aber noch was auftritt, dann *bang*


----------



## saturno (20. Juni 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ausreden haben die nicht nötig. Die prozentuale Fehlerquote ist bei Cannondale deutlich niedriger als bei so manch anderem Hersteller. Wir haben bisher nicht ein einziges Problem mit Jekyll, Claymore, Scalpel, Flash und Co gehabt. Ganz im Gegenteil.





is ja gut, wir haben euren werbebanner in der signatur gesehen es reicht jetzt.


----------



## kantn-manuel (21. Juni 2011)

So wild ist es nicht!

Die 2te reverb eingeschickt
Tretlager knarzt
Iscg aufnahme nicht plangefräst
Sag-meter fehlt
Permanenter kettenabwurf

...stand 850km

Ansonsten alles ok


----------



## MTBDave (21. Juni 2011)

Zumindest habe ich einen wirklich klasse Händler der in Vorleistung geht und mir Tretlager und Kette anstandslos zuschickt. 

D.h. am Wochenende geht wieder weiter... ...hoffe ohne weitere Ausfälle.

Grüße

Dave


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (21. Juni 2011)

hmmm , hat sich jetzt meine Kassette auch verabschiedet???

die einzelnen zahnräder lassen sich am umfang 3-5mm verschieben zueinander????

kenn ich so nicht!


----------



## MTBDave (21. Juni 2011)

Edit: Habs mal im entsprechenden FSA BB30 Topic gepostet. Wenn jemand ein Tipp hat...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8443494

Grüße Dave


----------



## Silly (21. Juni 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> hmmm , hat sich jetzt meine Kassette auch verabschiedet???
> 
> die einzelnen zahnräder lassen sich am umfang 3-5mm verschieben zueinander????
> 
> kenn ich so nicht!



 Nur die kleinsten drei? Dann ist nur die Sicherungsmutter locker.


----------



## kantn-manuel (21. Juni 2011)

Silly schrieb:


> Nur die kleinsten drei? Dann ist nur die Sicherungsmutter locker.



Leider nicht, ab dem Dritten bis zum Siebten.!


----------



## kantn-manuel (21. Juni 2011)

nächstes Wehwechen!

Vorsicht mit der Bionicon Kefü an Carbonrahmen: Siehe unten  

da hats die Halterung abgerissen!!!!


----------



## MTBDave (21. Juni 2011)

Fugg!! 

Hmmpfff.... ...ob man das bei Alu auch erwarten kann?


----------



## hafrazi (21. Juni 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> nächstes Wehwechen!
> 
> Vorsicht mit der Bionicon Kefü an Carbonrahmen: Siehe unten
> 
> da hats die Halterung abgerissen!!!!



ach du scheibe, meine wird morgen abmontiert.


----------



## MTBDave (21. Juni 2011)

@Frazi: Die PM hat sich demnach erledigt...


----------



## hafrazi (21. Juni 2011)

so nun die nächste Frage was taugt bei dreifach als Kettenführung ?


----------



## MTBDave (21. Juni 2011)

Falls es nix gut´s gibt, wäre die Alternative ein größeres mittleres Kettenblatt und das große raus hauen -> Bashguard.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (21. Juni 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> nächstes Wehwechen!
> 
> Vorsicht mit der Bionicon Kefü an Carbonrahmen: Siehe unten
> 
> da hats die Halterung abgerissen!!!!



Rofl,
Kleb sie einfach mit Pattex wieder ran, war ja vorher scheinbar auch nicht anders 
Ihr habt echt kein Glück, zumindest Vater Mitternacht steht noch zu seinem Produkt ...


----------



## kantn-manuel (21. Juni 2011)

Bin eh bald soweit und kauf mir einen lv 301 mk9 und lass in zukunft die finger von amerikanisch gebrandetem chinesenklump. (das rad fährt sich gut ) nur insgesamt is immer was im gebüsch und es nervt. Ich mit meinen hosen********rbergerl vor der tür. Was macht das ding, wenns einer wirklich herorgelt?


----------



## kantn-manuel (22. Juni 2011)

hafrazi schrieb:


> so nun die nächste Frage was taugt bei dreifach als Kettenführung ?



Wenn mir mal cd sagen würde was sie nun machen wollen bezüglich meines unbearbeiteten iscgs, dann könnte ich vielleicht schon von einem anbau der "g-junkies dreist" sprechen. Muss aber auf jeden fall was daran machen


----------



## hafrazi (22. Juni 2011)

Kann man die ISCG nicht aufbereiten wie für eine Hammerschmidt ?
Es sollte doch ein Händler so ein Werkzeug haben.
Muss man die für eine KeFü überhaupt planfräsen?
Übrigens sieht meine Aufnahme auch unbearbeitet aus. (Habe aber Kurbeln nicht entfernt).


----------



## kantn-manuel (22. Juni 2011)

Der händler kanns fräsen und die kefü sollte satt aufliegen, um diverse momente gut abtragen zu können. Für mich ist das eine kosten- bzw.  Garantiegeschichte
1) hab ich für das teil 5k euronen hingelegt
2)wenn ich nicht das ok von cd habe, wie sieht es dann mit der garantie auf den rahmen aus?

...und leute, beim jekyll in carbon lasst die finger weg von der bionicon kefü. Die schaltseilhalterung ist nur geklebt und ist für diese lasten nicht ausgelegt. (meine persönliche meinung).


----------



## hafrazi (22. Juni 2011)

es sollte doch möglich sein die Dreist auf ISCG umzuarbeiten.


----------



## kantn-manuel (22. Juni 2011)

Ich hab sie schon daheim (inkl. 68mm kit), fange  aber nicht an, bevorich nichtdem genauen abstwnd kette-iscg flansch kenne.
Es geht sich knapp aus, die 3 lõcher in die grundplatte zu bohren. Zur not lass ich mir ein alublech laserschneiden.


----------



## kantn-manuel (22. Juni 2011)

hafrazi schrieb:


> es sollte doch möglich sein die Dreist auf ISCG umzuarbeiten.



In unserem fall ist der abstand kette zu innenkante flansch zu schmal mmit dem unbearbeiteten flansch


----------



## Chefkocher (22. Juni 2011)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Rofl,
> Kleb sie einfach mit Pattex wieder ran, war ja vorher scheinbar auch nicht anders
> Ihr habt echt kein Glück, zumindest Vater Mitternacht steht noch zu seinem Produkt ...


 
ich zweifele jedoch sehr daran dass sich hier ein repräsentativer Durchschnitt aller Jekyll-Besitzer versammelt hat. Ersteinmal werden sich natürlich diejenigen hier zu Wort melden, die Probleme haben. Diejenigen die bislang keine Beanstandungen haben werden hier weniger in Erscheinung treten, da diese genau das tun, was mit diesem Rad richtig Laune macht, nähmlich "BIKEN" !

Ich selbst fahre nunmehr seit mehr als 3 Monaten ausgiebig, beinahe täglich mein Jekyll 3, darunter ausgebiegige Enduro-Touren und diverse Bikeparkeinsätze und habe richtig Spass mit dem Hobel. Ich habe jedoch entsprechende Komponenten (Federgabel, LRS, 2-fach, Kefü, Bashguard, Vorbau etc) für diesen Einsatz von Anfang an entsprechend ausgetauscht. Mein Bruder (Jekyll 4) jedoch, fährt bis auf den 2-fach Umbau (inkl. KEfü und Bashguard) annähernd ebensolange die gleichen Einsätze, keine gravierenden Probleme.

Der Defekt von Anbauteilen ist weniger ein Problem, da diese bei jedem anderen Hersteller verbaut werden und auch hier zu Prolemen führen kann. Gravierender sind hier selbstverständlich die Missstände, die den Kern des Bikes betreffen, die da m.E. nicht von der Hand zu weisen sind:

- lackierte ISCG-Aufnahme (bei mir ja, beim Jekyll 4 meines Bruders nicht)
- die Kettenproblematik (Abstände usw.)

Zusammenfassend möchte ich eigentlich nur darstellen, dass es m.E. auf Basis der vorausgegangenen Postings vermessen wäre, falsche Schlüsse zu ziehen. Die eigentliche Stärke des Bikes, die Geometrie und Dämpfertechnik funktioniert bestens und macht up- und downhillmäßig eine unglaublich gute Figur.

In diesem Sinne, ab aufs Bike !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (22. Juni 2011)

Ich habe immer gesagt, dass das rad wirklich geil zu fahren ist, das wurde nie bestritten!


----------



## MTBDave (22. Juni 2011)

> Ersteinmal werden sich natürlich diejenigen hier zu Wort melden, die Probleme haben.



Yo, das ist ja immer das "Forenproblem"...  ...genau das macht mir auch noch Mut!

Und demnach auch danke für dein Posting. Schön wenn sich auch mal Kollegen melden die positives zu berichten haben.

Grüße Dave


----------



## Chefkocher (22. Juni 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> Ich habe immer gesagt, dass das rad wirklich geil zu fahren ist, das wurde nie bestritten!


 
ich weiß...positive Meldungen gehen hier leider bloß ein wenig unter


----------



## hafrazi (22. Juni 2011)

Ich benutze Foren meistens um Lösungen zu finden, was ja auch meistens gelingt.
Wäre ja auch ein bisschen unglaubwürdig wenn wir uns dauernd gegenseitig bestätigen müssten wie toll unser Bike ist. (was es ja auch wirklich ist).

@kantn-manuel bevor du die Grundplatte lasern lässt frag doch hier im Forum ob noch interesse bei andern Usern besteht.


----------



## Supah Gee (22. Juni 2011)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> Die eigentliche Stärke des Bikes, die Geometrie und Dämpfertechnik funktioniert bestens und macht up- und downhillmäßig eine unglaublich gute Figur.



War letzte Woche in nem Laden und was stand da?! Ein Jekyll 3 
Bin nur mal kurz durch die Lagerhallen gefahren, draufgesetzt und wohlgefühlt  War ein L bei 1.78.
Nur der Hinterbau fühlte sich extrem straff an obwohl extra auf mein Körpergewicht eingestellt wurde. Braucht es nur Einfahrzeit oder muss man mit noch weniger Druck fahren wie empfohlen oder ist das einfach so?
Ansonsten echt geiles Teil


----------



## MTBDave (22. Juni 2011)

Ich würde sagen: Geschmacksache  Wers softer mag, einfach Luft raus...

Habe die gleiche Größe wie du und fahre M  das mir wie angegossen passt 


Grüße

David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hafrazi (22. Juni 2011)

Die Grössenfrage wurde schon viel diskutiert und hat schon viele verunsichert.
Inklusive mich.
Da gibt's nur ein Tipp beide Probefahren.


----------



## kantn-manuel (22. Juni 2011)

Das mit der kassette hat sich geklärt. War gerade beim bikestore. Die haben mir das um 10 euro gerichtet. Ein distanzstück haz GEFEHLT!

Mittlerweilen bin ich mir sicher, dass ich ein "montagsfahrrad" habe, aber bald bin ich durch und dann kleben nur mehr xt-teile drauf.

Hätt ich mir gleich ein frameset kaufen können,was ich bereits herumgeschraubt habe. ;-)


----------



## yann.roux (22. Juni 2011)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen: Geschmacksache  Wers softer mag, einfach Luft raus...
> 
> Habe die gleiche Größe wie du und fahre M  das mir wie angegossen passt
> 
> ...



+1 - auch für hat M besser gepasst - 1,81m

Hat jemand von euch auch Spiel im Oberen Gelenk gehabt? Es hat ca. 1 bis 1,5mm Spiel und ich bin nur 5 Mal mit dem Bike gefahren. Ich kann zur Zeit nicht 2 Touren hintereinander bringen ohne, dass das Bike zum Händler geht.
Sorry für die negative Eindrücke aber man fühlt sich weniger alleine, wenn man sieht, dass auch anderen Probleme haben und besonders wenn das die gleiche Probleme sind. Das Bike wird komplett zu CD zurückgesendet und ich muss dann probieren die nächsten schöne Tage zu verbringen ohne zu


----------



## MTBDave (22. Juni 2011)

> Das Bike wird komplett zu CD zurückgesendet und ich muss dann probieren die nächsten schöne Tage zu verbringen ohne zu



Der Händler hat sich entschieden das Bike komplett einzuschicken?


----------



## usche (22. Juni 2011)

Habe seit 2 Monaten eine Jekyll 4. Das Fahrfeeling ist super, aber es sind die Kleinigkeiten die einem nicht gefallen.

Die Lackqualität ist miserabel, jeder Steinschlage hinterläßt eine Lackdelle, und ich habe das Gefühl bedingt durch die Rahmenkonstruktion, daß das Jekyll viele Steine abgekommt. 

Mein Dämpfer macht die ersten Probleme, stell ich ihn den 90mm Bereich und möchte zurück in den 150mm Modus verklemmt sich der Schiebebolzen in der Spulenkammer (Beschreibung im Owner´s Handbuch ),  muss dann anhalten und den Remotehebel ein paar mal betätigen, dabei muss ich vom Bike runter. also zum Händler.
Aber der wird sich hüten am Dämpfer mit bis zu 30 bar herumzuschrauben. 

Vielleicht doch zu schnell gekauft ! ?


----------



## micha13 (23. Juni 2011)

Nach dem ich meinen ersten Rahmen zum Händler gebraucht habe weil an der Dämpferaufnahme ein Haarriss im Carbonrahmen war, hatte ich nach ca. einem Monat einen neuen Rahmen bekommen. Der alte Rahmen hat CD mitgenommen und gemeint das es ein Schaden ist mit dem man nicht weiter fahren darf  Naja nachdem ich aber den Zweiten Rahmen erhalten habe, stellt ich fest das CD die falsche Größe zu meinem Händler geschickt hat... Nach langen hin und her die Entscheidung ich bekomme den dritten Rahmen am Monatg. Mein Händler baut das Bike alles aller 1 1/2 Monate auf und wieder ab. Da kann ich garnicht wirklich feststellen ob irgend ein Teil nen Spiel oder sonst wo was ist. Ärgerlich ist das alles, aber mein Händler hat sich mit CD geeinigt und mein Aufwand wird auch entschädigt ...


----------



## kantn-manuel (23. Juni 2011)

....haha, jetzt weiss ich erst was ihr gemeint habt mit " die Kette schleift am Rahmen". Jetzt, wo die Distanzscheibe eingebaut ist sieht das bei mir auch so aus. Hatte ich bis dato nicht.

So jetzt ist die Frage: Eigentlich erwarte ich mir auch einen neuen Rahmen von CD. Denn meine ganzen Einschlagstellen kann ich auf den falschen Kassetteneinbau zurückführen, da die Kettenlinie somit auch nicht gepasst hat!


----------



## hafrazi (23. Juni 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> ....haha, jetzt weiss ich erst was ihr gemeint habt mit " die Kette schleift am Rahmen". Jetzt, wo die Distanzscheibe eingebaut ist sieht das bei mir auch so aus. Hatte ich bis dato nicht.
> 
> So jetzt ist die Frage: Eigentlich erwarte ich mir auch einen neuen Rahmen von CD. Denn meine ganzen Einschlagstellen kann ich auf den falschen Kassetteneinbau zurückführen, da die Kettenlinie somit auch nicht gepasst hat!



kannste das mal erklären. bei mir schleift nix ???


----------



## hafrazi (23. Juni 2011)

Thomas... schrieb:


> Hi Daniel,
> habe gestern mein Jekyll 3 bekommen...........und auf dem kleinsten Ritzel schleift die Kette an dem 'Kettenstrebeneck'. Habe gerade das Hinterrad ausgebaut und festgestellt dass auf beiden Seiten dieser Abstandshalter KP174/ lt. Manual Seite 47 fehlt (ist wie ne eckige Beilagscheibe). habe jetzt Beilagscheiben rein und geht wieder........ist aber Sch.....und sollte bei dem Preis nicht sein



eventuell schafft das Abhilfe............


----------



## MTBDave (23. Juni 2011)

Wegen defekten Tretlager Kurbel ausgebaut. Dabei ist mir folgendes aufgefallen - siehe Bild!

Das ganze wohl gemerkt nach vielleicht 150km.... ...3 Touren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (23. Juni 2011)

das muss ohne kopfweh garantie sein!!!!!!!!!!!

2x täglich zähne putzen
2x jährlich zum zahnarzt

na gratuliere!


----------



## gmk (23. Juni 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=469110&page=55




			
				Papa Midnight schrieb:
			
		

> Weil das ja auch bei jedem Rad so sein wird.Überleg doch mal. Die haben gerade hunderte von diesen Dingern aufgebaut. ZUSÄTZLICH zu den tausenden Rädern, die dort sonst auch noch so gestrickt werden. Wenn dann einmal sowas passiert, lässt das doch überhaupt gar keinen Schluss auf die Qualität eines einzelnen Typen zu. Positiver ist da zu sehen, dass CSG dass ganz schnell und kulant handeln.





			
				gmk schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn bei solchen ewig langen lieferzeiten,
> die als qualitätsausrede verwendet werden,
> dann die verarbeitung nicht paßt und "fehlerhafte" teile verbaut werden, das alles bei einem nicht gerade günstigen mtb,
> dann frage ich mich schon
> ...





Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ausreden haben die nicht nötig. *Die prozentuale Fehlerquote ist bei Cannondale deutlich niedriger als bei so manch anderem Hersteller.* Wir haben bisher nicht ein einziges Problem mit Jekyll, Claymore, Scalpel, Flash und Co gehabt. Ganz im Gegenteil.



*woher weißt du das ?*
vom vertreter

ich hoffe es bleibt so
möchte im herbst ein flash 29 oder "scalpel" 29 bestellen


----------



## kantn-manuel (24. Juni 2011)

also ich denke folgendermassen:

Die Konzeption und die "technische Qualität" der Räder,(Konstruktion,etc.)
sind sicher High End. Dass jedoch bei den Preisen, die CD verlangt stümperhaftes Assembling in Kauf genommen wird finde ich bemerkenswert.

Beziehungsweise habe ich noch keine Branche erlebt, wo "Kundenzufriedenheit" so egal war, wie in dieser. (spreche von den Herstellern)

Händler bemühen sich meist sehr, das möchte ich nicht in Abrede stellen!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (24. Juni 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> also ich denke folgendermassen:
> 
> Die Konzeption und die "technische Qualität" der Räder,(Konstruktion,etc.)
> sind sicher High End. Dass jedoch bei den Preisen, die CD verlangt stümperhaftes Assembling in Kauf genommen wird finde ich bemerkenswert.
> ...



Einspruch! Es gibt tatsächlich Hersteller, die ihre Produkte (in dem Fall MTBs) erst auf ihre Kunden loslassen, wenn diese wirklich ausgereift sind. Möglicherweise handelt es sich hier ja um ein CD spezifisches Problem?


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Juni 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=469110&page=55
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unsinn.
Das sind Erfahrungswerte die ich in den letzten 20 Jahren gesammelt habe.


----------



## kantn-manuel (24. Juni 2011)

also Freunde!

Jetzt habe ich meinen Freilauf der Kassette bzw. die Nabe gerettet, indem ich mir den Spacer, der nicht verbaut war in der Kassette einbauen liess. Jetzt wieder das Rad zusammengeschraubt und siehe da.....ich komme nicht mehr aufs 36-er Ritzel!!!!!!!!!!!!! Keine Chance, das Schaltwerk dort hin zu bewegen!!!

Am Montag leg ich meinem Händler das Rad vertrauensvoll auf den Tisch!

Mal schauen, was der dazu sagt!

Ich bin echt am verzweifeln!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTBDave (24. Juni 2011)

Es sind übrigens 2 Zähne am mittleren Kettenblatt - das andere genau diagonal gegenüber.

Sagt mal, ist es normal, dass die Zähne z.T. bereits jetzt schon so unten sind? 

Siehe Bild...


----------



## postosch (24. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

eine doofe Frage: Kann man den Dämpfer im Jekyll auch gegen einen "normalen" Dämpfer tauschen?

Grüße, postosch.


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Juni 2011)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Es sind übrigens 2 Zähne am mittleren Kettenblatt - das andere genau diagonal gegenüber.
> 
> Sagt mal, ist es normal, dass die Zähne z.T. bereits jetzt schon so unten sind?
> 
> Siehe Bild...



Ja das gehört so und war auch beim neuen Blatt schon so. Das ist kein Fehler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (24. Juni 2011)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Es sind übrigens 2 Zähne am mittleren Kettenblatt - das andere genau diagonal gegenüber.
> 
> Sagt mal, ist es normal, dass die Zähne z.T. bereits jetzt schon so unten sind?
> 
> Siehe Bild...



sowas nennt sich steighilfe und ist ganz normal. da is nix abgebrochen schau doch mal genau hin bzw. nimm die tomaten von deinen augen.


----------



## MTBDave (24. Juni 2011)

Tomaten sind unten. Danke, ganz vergessen nach dem Mittag. 

Beide Stellwn sehen dennoch so aus als ob die abgebrochen wären. Aber gut, wenn es nicht so ist.


----------



## Gschmakofazy (25. Juni 2011)

Also ich füg mich mal der Vollstädnigkeit halber mit in die Liste ein, damit klar wird, wieviele Bikes Cannondale verkauft hat, damit die prozentuale Fehelrquote so niedrig sien muss 

HI-Mod 1:
- Reverb: Spiel und Anschluß defekt
- Hinterbaudämpfer: Sowohl in der oberen, wie auch unteren Aufnahme Spiel! Habs mit Locktite und nem vernünftigen Drehmoment gelöst
- ansonsten bisher "Glück"

Undabhängig davon ist das Bike echt genial: Bergab hat es die Qualitäten einen 150mm Bikes (schade, dass keine Kashima-Gabel dran ist) und bergauf kommte ich mindestens so gut wie mit einem 100/90-CC Fully. Das Jekyll ist für mich die erste wirklich eierlegende Wollmilchsau und ich bin froh bis genau hierher gewartet zu haben, auch wenn mir das Beta-Geteste für CD gegen den strich geht.


----------



## JackRackam (25. Juni 2011)

Gschmakofazy schrieb:


> Also ich füg mich mal der Vollstädnigkeit halber mit in die Liste ein, damit klar wird, wieviele Bikes Cannondale verkauft hat, damit die prozentuale Fehelrquote so niedrig sien muss
> 
> * HI-Mod 1:*
> - Reverb: Spiel und Anschluß defekt
> ...






Laut Spec. hat die Fox Talas Fit RLC 150 15QR doch diese Beschichtung.

Laut HP von Cannondale hat das Hi-Mod2 gar keine Gabel...siehe unten bei Specifications. Denke da ist dieselbe von Hi-Mod1 verbaut
... oder?

Warte immer noch.....


----------



## overslag (25. Juni 2011)

.


----------



## kantn-manuel (25. Juni 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hafrazi (25. Juni 2011)

Hi Mod 2 hat Talas RL Fit und nix Kashima. Habs selber so bekommen.
CD hat ein Gnusch auf der Homepage


----------



## hafrazi (25. Juni 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


>



der Overschlag hat einen Punkt gesetzt und seins verkauft.


----------



## Gschmakofazy (25. Juni 2011)

Mein Händler sagt, dass kein Jekyll eine Kashima Gabel bekommt - oder kann da jemand den Gegenbeweis antreten? 
Naja und die CD-Produktbeschreibungen auf der HP bewegen sich in ganz anderen Sphären


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. Juni 2011)

Fox Kashima gibt es PRINZIPIEL nie bei OEM bikes. Nirgendwo. Gar nicht.


----------



## Chefkocher (25. Juni 2011)

Gschmakofazy schrieb:


> Mein Händler sagt, dass kein Jekyll eine Kashima Gabel bekommt - oder kann da jemand den Gegenbeweis antreten?
> Naja und die CD-Produktbeschreibungen auf der HP bewegen sich in ganz anderen Sphären



...okay, hier ist der Gegenbeweis 





ok, ich sollte erwähnen, dass ich hier ein wenig die Serienausstattung modifziert habe.....


----------



## MTBDave (26. Juni 2011)

saturno schrieb:


> sowas nennt sich steighilfe und ist ganz normal. da is nix abgebrochen schau doch mal genau hin bzw. nimm die tomaten von deinen augen.



Bei Zähne sind definitiv abgerissen. Wollte ohnehin gegen ein 36iger tauschen. Hier dann aber auf keinen Fall ein FSA.


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Juni 2011)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> ...okay, hier ist der Gegenbeweis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und was ist da der Gegenbeweis? Natürlich kann man eine beschichtete Gabel nachrüsten, aber Werk kamen die so aber nie.


----------



## Sagatasan (26. Juni 2011)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> ...okay, hier ist der Gegenbeweis
> 
> 
> 
> ...




geil!!

und mir platzt jetzt echt der kragen - warte noch immer aufs 3er...  ende juni wurde mir versprochen grrrrrrrrr


----------



## neo-bahamuth (26. Juni 2011)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> ...okay, hier ist der Gegenbeweis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also auf den Produktfotos sieht die Beschichtung irgendwie goldener aus 
Naja, dann doch lieber die bezahlbare silberne Nickelbeschichtung bei einer MZ 
(erinnert mich an die Reckstangen im Schulsport, was habe ich die gehasst)


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Juni 2011)

Bin schon gespannt, was sich hinter der den neuen Forken verbirgt (kustom threshold). Und offensichtlich sind bei einigen Top-Modellen ab 2012 Kashima coatings zu bekommen. 2011 war das noch ausgeschlossen. Warten wirs ab 

edit: es wird NUR das Jekyll Ultimate mit Kashima coating kommen.

edit II: Jekyll 4 wird 2012 keine Fox mehr haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XtR3m3 (26. Juni 2011)

Hast du sonst noch Infos zu den 2012er Modellen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Juni 2011)

Was willste wissen?


----------



## overslag (26. Juni 2011)

Ja hat er


----------



## Chefkocher (26. Juni 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Und was ist da der Gegenbeweis? Natürlich kann man eine beschichtete Gabel nachrüsten, aber Werk kamen die so aber nie.



...ok, da hat einer die Ironie nicht verstanden. Natürlich gibt es keine beschichtete Gabel als Serienausstattung. Hier handelt es sich natürlich um eine 2011er 160er Fox Talas (mit besagter Beschichtung), welche ich gegen die Seriengabel ausgetauscht habe (macht im fahrtechnisch übrings sehr gut). Soweit ich weiß, gibt es die Kashima-Beschichtung nur außerhalb des OEM-Bereichs.


----------



## Sagatasan (26. Juni 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Was willste wissen?




alles!

gibt es veränderungen beim bike?? 
ich bin nämlich kurz davor dass ich heuer aufs jekyll pfeife und aufs frühjahr 2012 warte.....


----------



## XtR3m3 (26. Juni 2011)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> alles!
> 
> gibt es veränderungen beim bike??
> ich bin nämlich kurz davor dass ich heuer aufs jekyll pfeife und aufs frühjahr 2012 warte.....



Genau vor dem "Problem" stehe ich auch 
Zum einen würde mich interessieren, ob sich was an der Ausstattung ändert und welche Farben es geben wird. Ab wann kann man mit der Verfügbarkeit der neuen Modelle rechnen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Juni 2011)

Nimm die aktuellen. Der Rahmen bleibt gleich, aber das Preis Leistungs Verhältnis ist bei den 2011ern besser.


----------



## XtR3m3 (26. Juni 2011)

d.h. an den Farben ändert sich nichts? Wird es eine Version mit Lefty geben? Preise sind bestimmt noch nicht bekannt oder? Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Juni 2011)

Version mit Lefty kommt nicht, aber die Farben ändern sich. Weiß/Rot ist weiterhin im Programm (nahezu unverändert) und zusätzlich kommt eine schwarz / weiße Version bei manchen Modellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (26. Juni 2011)

aus #1429


			
				Papa Midnight schrieb:
			
		

> Ausreden haben die nicht nötig. Die prozentuale Fehlerquote ist bei Cannondale deutlich niedriger als bei so manch anderem Hersteller. Wir haben bisher nicht ein einziges Problem mit Jekyll, Claymore, Scalpel, Flash und Co gehabt. Ganz im Gegenteil.





			
				gmk schrieb:
			
		

> woher weißt du das ?
> vom vertreter
> 
> ich hoffe es bleibt so
> möchte im herbst ein flash 29 oder "scalpel" 29 bestellen





			
				Papa Midnight schrieb:
			
		

> Unsinn.
> Das sind Erfahrungswerte die ich in den letzten 20 Jahren gesammelt habe.



cannodnale ist hald nicht mehr die selbe firma wie vor 20 jahren
falls du schon solang cannondale händler bist


cannondlae 2012
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=719201

schade das es keine 150mm lefty geben wird
steif genug ist sie ja
liegts an der befürchteten dauerbelastungen/mißbrauch  zB einiger leute im bikepark
wozu das jekyll ja überhaupt nicht gebaut ist?
obwohl die lefty, wie man hört, auch das wegstecken sollte ...


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Juni 2011)

Ich denke auch, dass die Lefty das ohne Probleme wegsteckt, aber vielleicht hat die Zeit in diesem turbulenten Jahr bei CD einfach nicht gelangt eine 150er zu bauen.


----------



## XtR3m3 (26. Juni 2011)

Die Schwarz / Weiß Kombi des neuen Jekyll ist wohl das Modell was man bei dir in Facebook findet. Sieht wirklich nett aus. 
Hast du eine Ahnung, ob es ein Modell in Berserker Green im Bereich 2500 - 3500 geben wird?
Ab wann kann man denn mit den neuen Modellen rechnen?


----------



## gmk (26. Juni 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass die Lefty das ohne Probleme wegsteckt, aber vielleicht hat die Zeit in diesem turbulenten Jahr bei CD einfach nicht gelangt eine 150er zu bauen.



können ja nicht alles in 1-2 jahren von grund auf verändern


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Juni 2011)

Ich denke mal, dass vor allem das Testen seine Zeit in Anspruch nimmt.


----------



## gmk (26. Juni 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass vor allem das Testen seine Zeit in Anspruch nimmt.



sicher
aber die 140er lefty ist ja auch nichts neues mehr
und da es die lefty ja nicht nur mehr für cannondales gibt
...
wär´s doch eine nette alternative
hald auch eine preisfrage im aftermarket :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Juni 2011)

Das ist richtig, aber 10 mm mehr machen eben eine neue Gabel draus. Da kann man nicht einfach mal eben ein bisschen was dranlöten. Ich denke da vor allem an das US Produkthaftungsgesetz.


----------



## Thomas... (26. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
wollte nochmal auf das Problem mit der schleifenden Kette zurückkommen........bin ich der einzige? Bei meinem Jekyll 3 schleifft die Kette an der Kettenstrebe.......nachdem der Lack bereits ab war habe ich nun eine Beilagscheibe untergelegt, die Kette hat jetzt ungefähr ein millimeter Spiel. Kennt jemand das Problem? Ich habe mal Bilder hochgeladen. Ist bei mir die Schweissnaht an der Kettenstrebe zu dick? Weshalb muss man bei dem Preis rumbasteln?..........


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Juni 2011)

Hm, das ist mir neu. Hab ich bei unseren noch nicht gehabt. Hat da jemand Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## gmk (26. Juni 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, aber 10 mm mehr machen eben eine neue Gabel draus. Da kann man nicht einfach mal eben ein bisschen was dranlöten. Ich denke da vor allem an das US Produkthaftungsgesetz.



das ist schon klar
denke sie wird früher oder später am jekyll oder nachfolgebike drauf sein


----------



## Papa Midnight (26. Juni 2011)

Erst mal kommt ja das Kashima coating für das Ultimate. Das wird dann bestimmt 2013 Standard und zeitgleich kommt obendrauf eine Lefty mit 150 mm.


----------



## gmk (26. Juni 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Erst mal kommt ja das Kashima coating für das Ultimate. Das wird dann bestimmt 2013 Standard und zeitgleich kommt obendrauf eine Lefty mit 150 mm.



was das coating wirklich bringt, ich bin gespannt ...

aber vorher ein 29er mit mind. 140mm federweg


----------



## 1st_Parma (27. Juni 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> ein 29er mit mind. 140mm federweg


 
Volle!


----------



## kantn-manuel (27. Juni 2011)

Ja, ein jekyll auf 29er radln wäre meine erste wahl gewesen.


----------



## kantn-manuel (27. Juni 2011)

also die "dreist" kefü lässt sich nicht montieren, da die Grundplatte mit 3mm zu dick ist und die Kettenblattschrauben daran streifen, bzw. festklemmen.

...und bezüglich des Streifens am Rahmen


mfg
mh


----------



## gmk (27. Juni 2011)

du hast auch das problem ? (pic)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBDave (27. Juni 2011)

Thomas... schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wollte nochmal auf das Problem mit der schleifenden Kette zurückkommen........bin ich der einzige? Bei meinem Jekyll 3 schleifft die Kette an der Kettenstrebe.......nachdem der Lack bereits ab war habe ich nun eine Beilagscheibe untergelegt, die Kette hat jetzt ungefähr ein millimeter Spiel. Kennt jemand das Problem? Ich habe mal Bilder hochgeladen. Ist bei mir die Schweissnaht an der Kettenstrebe zu dick? Weshalb muss man bei dem Preis rumbasteln?..........



Moin Thomas!

Das wäre mir bei mir sicher aufgefallen. Ich überprüfe das aber heute oder morgen noch mal und sag hier Bescheid.

Grüße

Dave


----------



## kantn-manuel (27. Juni 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> du hast auch das problem ? (pic)



Ich hatte das problem nicht bis ...

Sich meine kassette auflöste (xt-770) ab dem 3 ritzel
Habe film gemacht, bei dem das sichtbar ist,nur ist der mb-mässig zu gross.
Habe das lr zu bikestore gebracht, wollte eine neue kassette....die haben sich die alte angesehen und gemeint, das ein spacer fehlt uund haben das gerichtet. Jetzt schleift die kette am rahmen und das 36er erreich ich vom weg des schaltwerks nimma!

Jetzt gilts abzuklären, ob man lt. Shimano kassette ohne spacer einbauen darf oder nicht. Denn wenn nicht ist das ein versteckter mangel.


----------



## gmk (27. Juni 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> Ich hatte das problem nicht bis ...
> 
> Sich meine kassette auflöste (xt-770) ab dem 3 ritzel
> Habe film gemacht, bei dem das sichtbar ist,nur ist der mb-mässig zu gross.
> ...



wer hat das bike zusammengebaut?
dein händler?
oder hat er nur den lenker und vorbau gerade gerichtet und fest geschraubt
und meint das war alles so fertig
?

du meinst mit kurzem schaltwerk ist das 36 ritzel nicht mehr schaltbar ?
sollte gehen
habe ich auch 11-36 (10fach) und X9 kurz und vorne 2fach
dein händler weiß nicht wie es (kassette) richtig montiert gehört ??
und? ist ja nicht dein problem ...


----------



## hafrazi (27. Juni 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> ...und bezüglich des Streifens am Rahmen



auf deinem Photo sieht der Abstand zum Rahmen das aber nicht so eng aus.

verstehe nicht warum du das 36 Ritzel nicht mehr erreichen kannst, wenn sich der Abstand zum Rahmen verringert hat muss der Spacer hinter dem 36er eingebaut worden sein.??


----------



## kantn-manuel (27. Juni 2011)

hafrazi schrieb:


> auf deinem Photo sieht der Abstand zum Rahmen das aber nicht so eng aus.
> 
> verstehe nicht warum du das 36 Ritzel nicht mehr erreichen kannst, wenn sich der Abstand zum Rahmen verringert hat muss der Spacer hinter dem 36er eingebaut worden sein.??



Für mich ist es auch pervers!
Jetzt rächt es sich,das ding in ooe gekauft zu haben.
200km  eine richtung!


----------



## hafrazi (27. Juni 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> Für mich ist es auch pervers!
> Jetzt rächt es sich,das ding in ooe gekauft zu haben.
> 200km  eine richtung!




meins hab ich in den USA gekauft darum muss ich bei jedem Scheiss selber bluten, hab ich aber in kauf genommen.

Ich weiss nicht ob Dir das hier helfen könnte selber hab ich keine Ahnung ob diese Dinger dabei sein sollten oder schon eingebaut sind. Abstandshalter KP174/ lt. Manual Seite 47.


----------



## Sagatasan (27. Juni 2011)

jetzt bekomme ich von meinem händler wenigstens leihweise ein 29er - bis das jekyll3 geliefert wird 
http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/mountain/29er-1/flash-29er-carbon/2011-flash-carbon-29er-3-15958


----------



## gmk (27. Juni 2011)

ist das schaltwerk korrekt eingestellt _kantn-manuel_ *?*


----------



## kantn-manuel (27. Juni 2011)

Habs jetzt dem händler meiner wahl ûbergeben....antwort folgt @gmk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eljot (28. Juni 2011)

grad anruf vom händler bekommen, dass mein hi-mod2 abholbereit is!!! 

gibts denn hier schon eine abhol-checkliste??


----------



## 1st_Parma (28. Juni 2011)

eljot schrieb:


> grad anruf vom händler bekommen, dass mein hi-mod2 abholbereit is!!!


 
Mein herzliches Beileid.


----------



## JackRackam (29. Juni 2011)

eljot schrieb:


> grad anruf vom händler bekommen, dass mein hi-mod2 abholbereit is!!!
> 
> gibts denn hier schon eine *abhol-checkliste*??


 

Au ja, ....dann hier mal posten ... wenn mein Hi-Mod2 kommt. Scheit ja langsam weiter zugehen......
Der Juni ist ja auch rum, sozusagen.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## kantn-manuel (29. Juni 2011)

So, meine 10fach schaltung läuft auch, wurde in garantie getauscht.

Jetzt habe ich nur mehr das kettenschleifen, monentan ;-)


----------



## gmk (29. Juni 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> So, meine 10fach schaltung läuft auch, wurde in garantie getauscht.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich nur mehr das kettenschleifen, monentan ;-)



was wurde getauscht?
noch immer das schleifen auf der sitzstrebe bzw. ist ja die kettenstrebe


----------



## kantn-manuel (29. Juni 2011)

Das schaltwerk, aber das war bereits ein ersatzteil, da mir ein ast das xtr-werk zerfetzt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sagatasan (29. Juni 2011)

mein 3er ist heute auch beim händler angekommen!
am freitag geh ichs abholen 

edit: ENDLICH


----------



## MTBDave (29. Juni 2011)

Hat jemand die FSA Kurbel beim 3er mal AB und vor allem wieder DRAUF montiert? Ich bring das Ding nicht mehr anständig drauf. Der "Freilaufteil" an dem der Kurbelabzieher zieht fehlt irgendwie... ...die Kurbel ist schon extrem aufgeschraubt....


----------



## Papa Midnight (29. Juni 2011)

Der Freilaufteil? Hast du mal ein Bild? Hab die schon mehrfach umgebaut. Vielleicht kann ich helfen.


----------



## MTBDave (29. Juni 2011)

Danke!

Also, beim Abschrauben schraubt mal die rechte Kurbel mit einem 10er Imbus raus. Dabei hat man erst einen starken Wiederstand. Dann kurze kann man ganz leicht drehen (hier passiert wohl was mit dem integrierten Kurbel Abzieher) und danach wieder schwerer. Die Kurbel kann abgezogen werden. Achse mit Gummihammer raus.

Beim Einbau müsste man alles einfach wieder rückwärts einbauen. Linke Kurbel (an dem auch die Kettenblätter hängen) wieder ins Rad. Hier ist noch ein Aluring/Spacer auf der Achse, der dem Abstand der Kurbel zum Rahmen regelt. 

Achse drin, kann die rechte Kurbel montiert werden. 

Hier müsste dann wieder mit dem 10er Imbus festgedreht werden. Je mehr ich zu drehe, desto schwergängiger wird das Drehen der Kurbeln. Weiter gedreht und auf den leichten Lauf wie beim Abmontieren zu warten, nichts. Habe mitlerweile die Kurbel sehr stark zugedreht. Dieser Zwischenteil wie beim ausbauen kommt einfach nicht.

Auf der rechten Seite habe ich übrigens nichts außer der Kurbel auf der Achse. Also kein Aluring, Spacer o.ä.

Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Papa Midnight (29. Juni 2011)

Sind die Lager in der richtigen Endposition im Rahmen und haben sich nicht verkantet?


----------



## MTBDave (29. Juni 2011)

wusste nicht das es eine speielle endposition gibt. die Dinger sind doch rund und 
werden direkt auf den Metallring aufgesetzt -> ? 

wohl nicht ://


----------



## Papa Midnight (29. Juni 2011)

IM Rahmen ist ein Endanschlag / Lagersitz für die Lager.


----------



## P-Sionic (29. Juni 2011)

Hast du auf der linken Seite eine Preload-Nut (siehe Handbuch)?

Die würd ich vor dem Einbau ganz zurück schrauben und nach Festziehen der Kurbel zum "Abdichten" nehmen. Die braucht auch deutlich weniger Drehmoment (~5NM) und daher sollte es nicht sonderlich rauh laufen. Die Kurbel hingegen soll so 40-50NM bekommen! Viellecht passts ja dann...


----------



## Papa Midnight (29. Juni 2011)

Für diese "Mutter" brauchst du einen 36er Maulschlüssel, der flacher als 4 mm ist. Damit stellst du das Spiel ein.


----------



## kantn-manuel (30. Juni 2011)

guckst du hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hafrazi (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo Reverb Fahrer, welche Länge habt ihr montiert ?   42 oder 38 cm.


----------



## overslag (30. Juni 2011)

Dieses Jahr wird keine 150mm lefty kommen!
Nächstes Jahr nicht gleich!
29er nur Scalpel
Jekyll 2012 modelle = nicht schön meiner Meinung vorallem die Carbon version....
Preise = in etwa gleich
Warten?....einige Händler haben schon die 2012 Modelle 
oder bekommen sie demnächst

Claymore = unverändert

2012= jahr des 29er bikes, so auch bei Cannondale= daher auch keine Lefty
Das Jekyll war nicht der bringer für das Geld was es kostet 
Hoffe das es bei meinem kommenden Scalpel 29er anderst ist


----------



## MTBDave (30. Juni 2011)

Also, zurück vom Händler. Bericht: Beide (von mir neu eingebaute Innenlager) defekt. Bei Einbau waren die völlig smooth. Jetzt laufen sie extrem schlecht. Bei Belastung ist die Kurbel kaum zu drehen. 

Händler würde am Montag bestellt, Bike dann Mitte Ende nächster Woche fertig. Klar doch.

Da schau ich doch lieber selbst. FSA BB30 niemand auf Lager. Ein SRAM BB30 könnte ich besorgen.

*BB30 sollten zueinander ja kompatibel sein, oder? Also anstatt FSA BB30 ein SRAM BB30 verbauen.*


----------



## kantn-manuel (30. Juni 2011)

Komplett wurscht! Hauptsach bb30


----------



## P-Sionic (30. Juni 2011)

Ich befürchte, dass man mit BB30 den Rahmen rel. leicht beschädigen kann. Sobald ein Lager verkantet gibts doch auch ne Delle im Innenlagergehäuse?! Zumal m.E. die Innenlager aus Edelstahl und der Rahmen aus Alu/Karbon ist. Im Zweifel widerstandsfähiger wären also die Lager... 

Hat da jmd Erfahungen oder ist das nur eine Worst Case der kaum auftreten sollte?


----------



## gernotkrinner (30. Juni 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr wird keine 150mm lefty kommen!
> Nächstes Jahr nicht gleich!
> 29er nur Scalpel
> Jekyll 2012 modelle = nicht schön meiner Meinung vorallem die Carbon version....
> ...



Claymore gibt es nur noch 2- siehe link im Claymore-Thread...


----------



## gmk (1. Juli 2011)

P-Sionic schrieb:


> Ich befürchte, dass man mit BB30 den Rahmen rel. leicht beschädigen kann. Sobald ein Lager verkantet gibts doch auch ne Delle im Innenlagergehäuse?! Zumal m.E. die Innenlager aus Edelstahl und der Rahmen aus Alu/Karbon ist. Im Zweifel widerstandsfähiger wären also die Lager...
> 
> Hat da jmd Erfahungen oder ist das nur eine Worst Case der kaum auftreten sollte?



so leicht hast keine delle
außer du preßt die bb30 lager mit gewalt rein


----------



## kantn-manuel (1. Juli 2011)

bezugnehmend lackierte bb30 aufnahme:

Stellungnahme der cannondale technik!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich zitiere wortwörtlich: ( auch mit Rechtschreibfehlern!)

"Ich wurde empfehlen die Stelle ab zu schleifen. Vorsichtig natuerlich.
Mehr kann ich auch nicht dazu sagen." (empfohlen mit Schleifpapier)
Haben die soviel Zeit????

Na Hut ab!
Das nenn ich Techniker!!!!!!

Mittlerweile habe ich das schon lange gemacht, mit einem Schaber ( vordere Feilenkante). Diese Antwort hat die lächerliche Zeitspanne von 2 Wochen gedauert.


----------



## gmk (1. Juli 2011)

naja
bei so einem billigen radl nimmt man sich hald nicht mehr zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (1. Juli 2011)

Ich bin schwer geheilt von dem verein!


Wenn sie wenigstens so tun würden, als ob sie interessiert wãren an ihren kunden.


----------



## JackRackam (1. Juli 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> bezugnehmend lackierte bb30 aufnahme:
> 
> Stellungnahme der cannondale technik!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Unglaublich,   "Schrauber unseres Vertrauens" - soll ich es wieder abbestellen... neueste Lieferaussage für mein Hi-Mod2 Mitte August!!!!


----------



## saturno (1. Juli 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> bezugnehmend lackierte bb30 aufnahme:
> 
> Stellungnahme der cannondale technik!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...





du solltest bedenken, das die techniker in holland sitzen und die dafür sehr gut deutsch schreiben könne (wenn auch mit evtl. Fehlern) würde gerne mal was von dir in holländisch sehen


----------



## kantn-manuel (1. Juli 2011)

Ich will den namen nicht nennen, aber er ist sehr sehr deutsch.

...und es ist ein deutscher.  

Aber danke für den einwand!


----------



## hafrazi (1. Juli 2011)

Nochmals Frage zu Reverb habt ihr Original die 38er drin ?
Weiss Jemand wo die 42er 4cm länger ist, am beweglichen Sattelrohr oder am dickeren Rohr das in den Rahmen kommt.


----------



## kantn-manuel (1. Juli 2011)

Original 38 im 1er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (1. Juli 2011)

hafrazi schrieb:


> Nochmals Frage zu Reverb habt ihr Original die 38er drin ?
> Weiss Jemand wo die 42er 4cm länger ist, am beweglichen Sattelrohr oder am dickeren Rohr das in den Rahmen kommt.



Ich weiss es nicht dezidiert, aber rein aus der logik kann nur das untere rohr länger sein, da ja die ausschublänge bei beiden 125mm beträgt.


----------



## hafrazi (1. Juli 2011)

dezidiert ist aber ein schönes Wort.

habe mir nur überlegt wenn ich die mehr im Sattelrohr versenken kann gibt es eine höhere Stabilität. Von der Länge her reicht die 38er da original eine 35er drin ist.


----------



## kantn-manuel (1. Juli 2011)

Ich schicke dir ein foto, wie weit meine reverb raus stand


----------



## Lord-Speed (1. Juli 2011)

@hafrazi,

ich fahre eine 42 Reverb Version im Jekyll. 38'er war nicht leider nicht lieferbar.
Beim vergleich ist die Katusche (untere Stück) länger.

Gruß Frank


----------



## hafrazi (1. Juli 2011)

@ Lord-Speed

wieso leider, wegen Gewicht ?
welche Grösse hast du am Jekyll?

GrUrs


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. Juli 2011)

Kommt ja af die Größe des Rahmens an. Falls einer die Stütze nicht weit genug reinbekommt, bitte auf gar keinen Fall ausreiben oder drücken! Geht bei diesen Rahmen nicht.


----------



## hafrazi (1. Juli 2011)

habe ein Jekyll in M (HM2). kann da die Originale bis fast zum Anschlag versenken.
Nehme an das bei der Reverb 42er die Länge des Kartuschenrohrs bis zur Mutter ca 22.5 cm sind. Ich kann es fast nicht glauben das im Internet keine Masstabelle der Reverb zu finden ist.
Ich hätte einfach gerne das die Sattelstütze über beide Teile des Kalaschnikow-Dreiecks reicht.


----------



## brösmeli (1. Juli 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr wird keine 150mm lefty kommen!
> Nächstes Jahr nicht gleich!
> 29er nur Scalpel
> Jekyll 2012 modelle = nicht schön meiner Meinung vorallem die Carbon version....
> ...



"dein" scalpel 29? Ich will es aber auch!

Hast du es schon bestellt? Kann man es bereits bestellen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. Juli 2011)

Naja, die infos sind ja nun auch n bisschen veraltet, was?


----------



## ardalio1986 (1. Juli 2011)

Hi,

Wo habt ihr denn die neuen Preise, Daten und Bilder für die 2012er Modell her?

Würde mich einmal interessieren was sich genau gegenüber meinem 3er geändert hat.

Grüße
ardalio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sagatasan (1. Juli 2011)

endlich!!
gestern bin ich damit ja meine afterwork-trainingsrunde gefahren. und ich habe immer noch einen breiten grinser im gesicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





das  jekyll fühlt sich wohl im wald - hebel nach hinten und im elevate-modus  sind steile verwurzelte und verblockte aufstiege damit locker zu  meistern. bei meinem alten hardtail ist der lenker dort hochgekommen, wo  ich gestern locker im sattel sitzend hochgezogen bin - geil!!

bergab  geht dann die post ab - hebel nach vorne und im flow-modus frisst das  jekyll so ziemlich alles was sich einem in den weg stellt. das bergab -  slalomfahren um wurzel und stein ist geschichte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ich muss mich regelrecht einbremsen - es verleitet total zum hatzn.

von der optik her gefällts mir auch hammermässig - der rahmen ist sowas von fett 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




die pedale werden noch auf XTs ausgetauscht!

ich hab glaub ich zumindest auch die 2012er lackierung!

<= happy


----------



## robertw (1. Juli 2011)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> endlich!!
> gestern bin ich damit ja meine afterwork-trainingsrunde gefahren. und ich habe immer noch einen breiten grinser im gesicht
> 
> 
> ...



Tolle Farben. Wann hast du das bike bekommen? Bekommen meins voraussichtlich Mitte Juli. Habe auch das bike in den Farben bestellt. Wird es dann wohl genauso aussehen oder doch wie 2011? Wir werden es sehen.


----------



## ardalio1986 (1. Juli 2011)

@ robertw

Hi, dein bike wird denke zu 99% so aussehen, hab meins vor 3 Wochen abgeholt, und es hat die gleichen farben

Grüße
ardalio


----------



## Sagatasan (1. Juli 2011)

habs gestern bekommen!


----------



## gernotkrinner (2. Juli 2011)

ardalio1986 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Wo habt ihr denn die neuen Preise, Daten und Bilder für die 2012er Modell her?
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber der link den ich posten wollte geht nicht mehr...


----------



## eljot (2. Juli 2011)

mein china-bike is da!!! 

erster eindruck: supergeil!!


----------



## MTBDave (2. Juli 2011)

hossa - wo gibts denn die farbe? fett!


----------



## eljot (3. Juli 2011)

MTBDave schrieb:


> hossa - wo gibts denn die farbe? fett!



stinknormales berserker-grün!


----------



## XtR3m3 (3. Juli 2011)

Die Farbe hätte ich auch gerne, allerdings beim Jekyll 3 oder 4  Ich gehe wohl recht in der Annahme, dass es bei den 2012er Modellen  kein Berserker Green für das Jekyll 3 oder 4 gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eljot (3. Juli 2011)

heut mal mein jekyll bisserl gassi geführt!! 

knappen kilometer über bahnschwellen, dann schön steinig/batzig steil bergab, schnelle strecke mit kleinen sprüngen und zum schluss noch 
an einen bombenkrater vorbeigekommen (hatte aber die hosen voll und
bin nur so kinder-hüpfer drüber)!! 

ergo: "fahrwerk" top, sowohl im flow mode als auch im elevation mode!
bremse hinten könnt besser zupacken! muss sich aber wahrscheinlich noch einschleifen!? die vordere geht wie sau! 
dafür aber zweimal chainsuck!!! 

achja, meine lager sind abgedichtet!!


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. Juli 2011)

XtR3m3 schrieb:


> Die Farbe hätte ich auch gerne, allerdings beim Jekyll 3 oder 4  Ich gehe wohl recht in der Annahme, dass es bei den 2012er Modellen  kein Berserker Green für das Jekyll 3 oder 4 gibt?



Das Jekyll 3 kommt in schwarz/grün.


----------



## XtR3m3 (3. Juli 2011)

Das hört sich top an. Mit Bildern kannst du nicht dienen oder?


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. Juli 2011)

http://www.radstand-bielefeld.de/popup_image.php/pID/464/imgID/0

klein, aber vielleicht hilft es dir.


----------



## XtR3m3 (3. Juli 2011)

Super vielen Dank. Preislich wird das wohl auch um die 3300â¬ liegen? Jetzt mÃ¼sste es nur noch lieferbar sein


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. Juli 2011)

Das wird noch ein bisschen dauern. Preis kann ich dir morgen sagen. Hab meine Liste nicht hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XtR3m3 (3. Juli 2011)

Super schonmal vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen.


----------



## dasphonk (4. Juli 2011)

eljot schrieb:


> heut mal mein jekyll bisserl gassi geführt!!
> 
> 
> achja, meine lager sind abgedichtet!!




....kannst Du bitte mal ein paar Fotos von den Abdichtungen machen!? Danke!


----------



## ardalio1986 (4. Juli 2011)

Moinsen,....

ich war mein jekyll gestern auch ausführen. Und bin echt begeistert. So gut bin ich selbst mit HT nicht die Anstiege hochgekommen =)

aber den chainsuck hatte ich auch. Am Anstieg runtergeschaltet vom mittleren aufs kleine Kettenblatt und da wars passiert.

Hoffe mal, das sich das mit noch ein paar einstellungen bald geben wird.

@Papa Midnight
Wegen dem jekyll 3 in schwarz grün, mich würde einmal die ausstattung für 2012 interessieren? kann die auch bitte einmal gepostet werden =) 

Grüße
ardalio


----------



## gmk (4. Juli 2011)

eljot schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> achja, *meine lager sind abgedichtet!!*



hast bilder der lager(stellen)?


----------



## eljot (4. Juli 2011)

werd die lager heut abend mal fotografiern! 

sind halt seitlich so orangebraune dichtscheiben an den lagern zu sehen! 
oder meint ihr was anderes?


----------



## Sagatasan (4. Juli 2011)

hat von euch jemand steinschlagfolien verklebt?? habe am unteren rohr schon ein paar steinschläge - und will jetzt eine Folie aufbringen!

wenn ja - pics please!!


----------



## eljot (4. Juli 2011)

bei mir waren paar folien mit dabei!

paar kleine unter die züge und einen bisserl grösseren fetzen hab ich ans
sattelrohr geklebt!
am unteren rohr wo der vorderreifen hinballert hab ich so ne durchsichtige
autobeklebefolie hingepappt!! 

obs was bringt!?


----------



## Sagatasan (4. Juli 2011)

die folien sind bei mir auch mit dabei - werd sie heute aufkleben.
nur fürs untere rohr braucht man was größeres / robusteres


----------



## gmk (4. Juli 2011)

eljot schrieb:


> werd die lager heut abend mal fotografiern!
> 
> sind halt seitlich so orangebraune dichtscheiben an den lagern zu sehen!
> oder meint ihr was anderes?



dann sind sie nicht gedichtet
wenn du orange siehst


----------



## eljot (4. Juli 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> dann sind sie nicht gedichtet
> wenn du orange siehst


 
DANN zieh ich meine aussage zurück!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eljot (4. Juli 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> dann sind sie nicht gedichtet
> wenn du orange siehst



Lager 61802-2RS, und das 2RS steht doch für beideistig gedichtet, oder???!!


----------



## Sagatasan (4. Juli 2011)

meine schauen auch danach aus!


----------



## gernotkrinner (4. Juli 2011)

eljot schrieb:


> Lager 61802-2RS, und das 2RS steht doch für beideistig gedichtet, oder???!!



Laut dem hier schon...


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Juli 2011)

RS2 steht für eine (bessere) Lippendichtung.


----------



## eljot (5. Juli 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> RS2 steht für eine (bessere) Lippendichtung.


 
reicht doch, oder?? is ja kein u-boot!


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Juli 2011)

Natürlich reicht das. Andere bikes haben auch nichts anderes verbaut. ;-)


----------



## gernotkrinner (5. Juli 2011)

hier ist er wieder der CD katalog 2012 mit Claymore und Jekyll 2012. Weiß aber nicht wie lange der link funktioniert...


----------



## gmk (5. Juli 2011)

gernotkrinner schrieb:


> hier ist er wieder der CD katalog 2012 mit Claymore und Jekyll 2012. Weiß aber nicht wie lange der link funktioniert...



falls er nicht mehr funktioniert
hab´ das pdf downgeloadet


zu den gedichteten lagern
sollten reichen
irgendwer hat sie hier kritisiert
besserer gibts hald schon, aber egal, da cannondale sehr kulant ist, auch nach jahren


----------



## GrazerTourer (5. Juli 2011)

eljot schrieb:


>



Dieses giftige grün/gelb: Hat das eine RAL Nummer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Juli 2011)

Ab heute sind übrigens die Dealerkataloge bei dem Fachhändler eures Vertrauens.


----------



## gmk (5. Juli 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ab heute sind übrigens die Dealerkataloge bei dem Fachhändler eures Vertrauens.



preise (speziell scalpel 29) auch ?!


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Juli 2011)

Ich hab schon welche.

edit: Ich hinterlege die Preise auf unserer Seite.
www.radstand-bielefeld.de

Ich hab noch nicht für alles Bilder, was ich aber nächste Woche ändern werde.


----------



## gmk (5. Juli 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ich hab schon welche.
> 
> edit: Ich hinterlege die Preise auf unserer Seite.
> www.radstand-bielefeld.de
> ...




*ab wann bestellbar ?*
das scalpel 2 29 *zB*


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Juli 2011)

Naja, bestellen kannste das sofort, die Frage ist halt, wann du es bekommst. Diesbezüglich bitte eine PN an mich.


----------



## ardalio1986 (5. Juli 2011)

@ Papa Midnight

Hi, sag mal, du scheinst die Jekyll 3 ja schon reichlich verkauft zu haben, oder?

Haben deine Kunden auch das Problem, das Ihnen auf jeder Tour mindestens einmal die Kette runterfällt?

Falls ja, was hast du dagegen unternommen?

Beste Grüße
ardalio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (5. Juli 2011)

ardalio1986 schrieb:


> @ Papa Midnight
> 
> Hi, sag mal, du scheinst die Jekyll 3 ja schon reichlich verkauft zu haben, oder?
> 
> ...



Das ist doch kein Jekyll spezifisches Problem 
Guck einfach mal nach einer schaltbaren Kettenführung
oder tritt nicht, wenns arg ruppig wird
oder fahre keine ruppigen Strecken


----------



## JackRackam (6. Juli 2011)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Dieses giftige grün/gelb: Hat das eine *RAL Nummer*?


 
Nö, ..... die nächtbeste wäre RAL 6018, aber farblich meilenweit weg.
D.h. selbermischen beim Autolackierer deines Vertrauens...


----------



## JackRackam (6. Juli 2011)

Habe mal Jekyll Hi-Mod 2 (2011) und Jekyll Carbon2 (2012) verglichen.
Sozusagen kleine Ausstattungsmodellpflege:
Kurbel: 2 fach SRAM S2210 38/24 statt 3 fach FSA Afterburner 44/32 /22 ...... 
Kassette: SRAM PG-1070 statt SH-SLX
Steuersatz: Tange Seiki statt Cane Creek (besser/schlechter???)
Sattel FIZIK GOBI statt Cannondale Stage (Hausmarke von wem???)
Reifen: Hans Dampf statt Nobby Nic

Farbvarianten geändert. Berserkergrün/weiss gibt es nimmer...


----------



## eljot (6. Juli 2011)

JackRackam schrieb:


> Habe mal Jekyll Hi-Mod 2 (2011) und Jekyll Carbon2 (2012) verglichen.
> Sozusagen kleine Ausstattungsmodellpflege:
> Kurbel: 2 fach SRAM S2210 38/24 statt 3 fach FSA Afterburner 44/32 /22 ......
> Kassette: SRAM PG-1070 statt SH-SLX
> ...


 
...dann is das 2011er himod 2 ja jetzt schon eine rarität!! 

das berserkergrün is einfach der oberhammer!! 
brauch den ral-code, dann lackier ich meinen landy auch so!!


----------



## hafrazi (6. Juli 2011)

JackRackam schrieb:


> Habe mal Jekyll Hi-Mod 2 (2011) und Jekyll Carbon2 (2012) verglichen.
> Sozusagen kleine Ausstattungsmodellpflege:
> Kurbel: 2 fach SRAM S2210 38/24 statt 3 fach FSA Afterburner 44/32 /22 ......
> Kassette: SRAM PG-1070 statt SH-SLX
> ...



und ich bekam mein HM2 2011 mit Sram X9 3fach und Globisattel.


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Juli 2011)

ardalio1986 schrieb:


> @ Papa Midnight
> 
> Hi, sag mal, du scheinst die Jekyll 3 ja schon reichlich verkauft zu haben, oder?
> 
> ...



Das Problem tritt eigentlich nur unter echt ruppigen Bedingungen auf und ist nicht Jekall-Spezifisch. Du hast eine ISCG 03 / alt Aufnahme. Probier doch mal eine  Kettenführung von Shaman, NC 17 oder E 13. Die spannen die Ketten gleichzeitig ein bisschen vor und schon haste Ruhe. Wahlweise kannst du auch auf Shimano Saint umbauen. Die haben deutlich mehr Spannkraft. Zusätzlich solltest du einmal den äußeren Anschlag deines Umwerfers kontrollieren.


----------



## Richie_Gecko (6. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab auch noch mal ne kleine Frage. Bei meinem Jekyll 4 ist ein SLX-Umwerfer verbaut. Dieser liegt nun fast auf der Kettenstrebe auf, teilweise berührt er diese schon. Kann man diesen Direct-Mount Umwerfer eigentlich in der Höhe verstellen? Hab schon alles versucht, aber scheinbar bin ich zu blöd dafür. Die Kette läuft, aufgrund dessen das der Umwerfer so tief sitzt, nicht richtig in der Ausbuchtung sondern im oberen, schmalen Teil des Umwerfers!

Vielleicht kennt jemand von euch ja dieses Problem!

Beste Grüße
Lars


----------



## GrazerTourer (6. Juli 2011)

JackRackam schrieb:


> Nö, ..... die nächtbeste wäre RAL 6018, aber farblich meilenweit weg.
> D.h. selbermischen beim Autolackierer deines Vertrauens...



Ja, das ist leider wirklich weit davon entfernt. Naja, es bleibt wohl schwarz.


----------



## eljot (7. Juli 2011)

tach zusammen,

offensichtlich muss ja beim jekyll jede schraube schön brav mit drehmoment angezogen werden und von da her werd ich mir
so ein gerät besorgen müssen! 

weiss jemand vielleicht min. und max. werte vom jekyll, damit
ich weiss welchen ich mir da besorgen muss, bzw. welcher
drehmomentschlüssel taugt was?? 

merci, martin


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Juli 2011)

Syntace Torque Tool 2-20 Nm. Auf allen anderen stehen diese Werte zwar auch drauf, aber das soll nix heißen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (7. Juli 2011)

gibts eigentlich noch immer kein jekyll manual auf der cannondale homepage??!!
oder seh´ ich´s einfach nicht ...


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Juli 2011)

Bei der Auslieferung ist in jedem Fall eins mit dabei.


----------



## Sagatasan (7. Juli 2011)

mein 3er hat jetzt knapp 200km und 5000hm aufm buckl. 
keine probleme - einzig der vorderreifen hat seit der ersten ausfahrt (abfahrt) einen leichten 8er. 
alles hält 1A - hatte gestern auf der hinterachse einen schlag, bei dem es mich aus beiden pedalen rausgehauen hat. alles heil geblieben....
chainsuck gabs noch keinen - wenn ich aufs kleine ritzel schalte gehe ich aber eher vorsichtig vor.



bin mit dem bike wirklich sehr zufrieden. würde es wieder kaufen!!

habe rahmengröße M bei 172cm und 72kg


----------



## kantn-manuel (7. Juli 2011)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> die folien sind bei mir auch mit dabei - werd sie heute aufkleben.
> nur fürs untere rohr braucht man was größeres / robusteres



wir haben das ziemlich am anfang besprochen gehabt in dem forum!

"3M" Steinschlagfolie 10cm breit 1m lang, geht sich schön über die breite des rahmenrohres aus. Schick dir ein foto

...und die chainsucks sind sowieso usus!!!

mir hüpft die kette immer innen rein, der rahmen sieht schon nett aus 
und das edelstahlschutzblech (auf der Kettenstrebe) hats mir gestern weggefetzt.


----------



## kantn-manuel (7. Juli 2011)

wie hast du die kefüs montiert???
ich hab viel zu wenig platz zwischen iscg und kettenblatt
noch dazu für 3-fach???

kann nicht mal ein 3mm Alu-Blech dazwischen bringen


----------



## gmk (7. Juli 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> wie hast du die kefüs montiert???
> ich hab viel zu wenig platz zwischen iscg und kettenblatt
> noch dazu für 3-fach???
> 
> kann nicht mal ein 3mm Alu-Blech dazwischen bringen



was für eine kettenlinie?
du fährst 3fach mit kettenführung?


----------



## kantn-manuel (7. Juli 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> was für eine kettenlinie?
> 
> 52mm
> du fährst 3fach mit kettenführung?



ich versuche es seit wochen ;-)

aber ich habe einen neuen Anlauf beschlossen.

wenn er gelingt .geb ich Bescheid


----------



## gmk (7. Juli 2011)

ich weiß
kann mich erinnern
deshalb meine fragen


----------



## mountainbikerit (8. Juli 2011)

Hallo Freunde,

ich habe seit Februar ein grünes Jekyll 1, wird ja echt zum klassiker, und das gleich im ersten Jahr, hehe.

aber kurz zum bike, hatte zwei drei mal kettenklemmer vom mittleren ritzel auf das kleine, dann flog das schutzblech an der kettenstrebe weg und seit dem funzt alles gut, auch der rahmen hat keine großen macken.

dass die kette abfällt kann ich nicht bestätigen, und das auf den vinschger trails.

der dämpfer arbeitet super einzig die fox gabel wird wohl bald einen service erhalten da sie etwas spiel aufweist.

seit zwei wochen haben wir auch das claymore 3 hier, ebenfalls ein sehr geiles rad, wir haben erstmals den dämpfer umstellt, damit das tretlager ein wenig höher kommt. bin jetzt ein wenig am setupen, aber läuft schon sehr geschmeidig.

wir haben beide bikes, sei es das jekyll als auch das claymore als leihbikes im vinschgau - jekyll (12stück s - m - l) 3 und 4 sowie claymore (2stück) in größe m.

Zu den 2012 modellen: da schaut es schon so aus, als ob ein downsizing in den komponenten stattfindet, wie es mit dem preis aussieht steht wohl noch  in den sternen.

matze
www.vinschgaubike.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Juli 2011)

Preise stehen schon auf unserer site
www.radstand-bielefeld.de


----------



## JackRackam (8. Juli 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Preise stehen schon auf unserer site
> www.radstand-bielefeld.de




na und alle 2012 Modelle mit einer Lieferzeit von 2 Wochen angegeben.

Na da leg ich mich weg...... Dabei war noch nicht mal die Fahrradmesse.


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. Juli 2011)

Das Program sieht keine längere Frist vor. Die technischen Probleme von xt.commerce sind nicht die Probleme von Cannondale.


----------



## MTBDave (9. Juli 2011)

Nachdem hier 3! Händler bez. Innenlager kapituliert haben, habe ich das Bike zum Händler geschickt. Der hat das Bike ohne Probs wieder hin bekommen. 

Kefü Montage war sehr kniffelig - aber jetzt passt alles.

Hatte ziemliches Pech. Kettenriss, Innenlager und 2 Zähne vom mittleren Kettenblatt ab. Das alles innerhalb der ersten 150km.

Ich hoffe meine Pechsträhne ist vorbei und ich kann endlich mal Vertrauen zum Jekkyl gewinnen. 

Morgen wirds ruppig. Hoffe das Ding läuft jetzt...


----------



## 4adime (10. Juli 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Das Program sieht keine längere Frist vor. Die technischen Probleme von xt.commerce sind nicht die Probleme von Cannondale.



Dann würede ich dies in der Artikelbeschreibung vermerken ....


----------



## gmk (10. Juli 2011)

JackRackam schrieb:


> na und alle 2012 Modelle mit einer Lieferzeit von 2 Wochen angegeben.
> 
> Na da leg ich mich weg...... Dabei war noch nicht mal die Fahrradmesse.



wer alles glaubt ist selber schuld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hafrazi (10. Juli 2011)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Kefü Montage war sehr kniffelig - aber jetzt passt alles.



Welche hast du denn Verbaut ? 
2 oder 3fach ?
Bilder ?

Dank und Gruss Urs


----------



## JackRackam (10. Juli 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> wer alles glaubt ist selber schuld


Na wenn du glaubst, dass ich diese Angaben glaube, dann glaubst du auch, dass ein Zitronenfalter Zitronen falten kann....

Ich glaube noch nicht mal an den zugesagten Liefertermin des Cannondalevertreters für mein Hi-Mod2.
Warum auch....


----------



## MTBDave (10. Juli 2011)

hafrazi schrieb:


> Welche hast du denn Verbaut ?
> 2 oder 3fach ?
> Bilder ?
> 
> Dank und Gruss Urs



2fach... ...mittleres Kettenblatt auf 36 umgerüstet. 

NC-17 Tensioner Stinger (ISCG03) und einen NC-17 Blackspire Bashguard.

Schau mal nach Bildern vom Chefkocher - der hat das gleiche verbaut. Habs mir nach der Empfehlung hier im Topic bestellt.

Die beiligenden Schrauben kannst du aber knicken für die Montage am Jekkyl. Auch flachere Schrauben mussten noch abgeschliffen werden damit das kleinste Kettenblatt nicht aufliegt.


----------



## hafrazi (10. Juli 2011)

Danke


----------



## daunhiller (14. Juli 2011)

hallo zusammen,
habe heute zum dritten mal mein alu jekyll über die haustrails gehämmert. nach wie vor ein riesen grinser im gesicht. berg auf wie berg ab ist das bike der absolute wahnsinn und im vergleich zum rize 130 das 1000%ig bessere bike obwohl man beide räder nicht komplett miteinander vergleichen kann (die frage kam irgendwann mal hier im forum). Auch hab ich bisher keine Probleme mit Kettenschleifen am Rahmen, kein herunterspringen der Kette oder gar chainsuck. Auch ist die ISCG 03 Aufnahme plan geschliffen. 
Einzig allein die perfekte Dämpferabstimmung zu finden dauert wohl seine Zeit. Dafür werde ich mir wahrscheinlich noch einen Reset Airport Evo besorgen, da meine Dämpferpumpen (vorallem die von CD) zu ungenau arbeiten, oder halt doch irgendwie beim abschrauben Luft verlieren. 
Das Rad ist/war ein Jekyll 4, hatte aber dank der Lieferzeit genügend Zeit mir über diverse Umbauten gedanken zu machen. Bis auf den Ausbau des BSA Innenlagers ist es eigentlich auch schon fast fertig. Hat jemand da schon erfahrungen das eingeklebte BSA Innenlager rauszubekommen? Möchte BB30 nutzen, habe auch schon ne x0 2-fach Kurbel dafür. Über Erfahrungen mit der Dämpferabstimmungen würden mich auch brennend interessieren.


So long


----------



## MTBDave (15. Juli 2011)

Meine 150/32 Fox ist nach Fox Vorgaben eingestellt. Nach derben Trails ist der Gummiring aber jedes mal fast ganz oben, sprich das Ding federt fast komplett durch. Ist wohl eine generele Fox Frage und hat nix mit dem CD zu tun... ...muss mal checken wieviel Platz oben letztendlich noch sein sollte...

Bez. Sattelrohr: Hat jemand von euch den Schaft bereits angepast das das Rohr nicht komplett verkratzt? Mein Händler meinte er ist mit dem Schmirgelpapier durch - sollte reichen. Tut es nicht -_-


----------



## kantn-manuel (15. Juli 2011)

So mein schweinderl läuft jetzt. Lediglich die bb30 lager muss ich tauschen. (gehe davon aus, dass ich durch mein x-faches kurbelausbauen beleidigt habe.

Eins steht fûr mich fest: das rad ist teuflisch gut. Die 3x10 gruppen sind sehr feinfûhlig und bedürfen viel wartung. Wenn man sich dessen bewusst wird, erscheint das rad in neuem licht ;-)

Das man im realita nicht wirklich eine kefü am iscg montieren kann nenn ich einen konstruktionsfehler (müssens halt den anbauflansch nach hinten versetzen)

Problem sattelstange: muss man ausreiben
Zusätzlich fahre ich vo+hi tubeless. Ist genial dicht seit 1,5monaten. Das wichtigste ist das felgenband. Habe beim aufziehen der reifen die flanken mit schmierseife eingeschmiert. Funktioniert super dichtet und flutscht super drauf.

Frage: kann man beim 4er die gabel absenken?


----------



## d-lo (15. Juli 2011)

Bei meinem schon, beim "normalen" nicht.


----------



## MTBDave (15. Juli 2011)

> Die 3x10 gruppen



was das?



> muss man ausreiben



Mit Reibahle? Oder wie hastes hinbekommen?


Grüße

Dave


----------



## kantn-manuel (15. Juli 2011)

MTBDave schrieb:


> was das?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3fach vorne 10-fach hinten

ich hatte nicht das problem! Ich habe nur immer wieder von diesem roblem gelesen ( nicht Jekyll betreffend) und das dieses Prob. immer mit einer Reibahle wirklich behoben werden kann. Ich denke dass das ein qualitativer Mangel ist, für den CD eigentlich gerade stehen müsste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (16. Juli 2011)

Is voll gemein, wenn man jeden Morgen an dem Ding vorbeiläuft und es nicht mitnehmen darf. Kriegbar ab November.









Mehr Bilder hier: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002509965997


----------



## hafrazi (17. Juli 2011)

was ist das ein L, das Kalaschnikovdreieck sieht harmonischer aus? 
HM1 2012 ?


----------



## saturno (17. Juli 2011)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Meine 150/32 Fox ist nach Fox Vorgaben eingestellt. Nach derben Trails ist der Gummiring aber jedes mal fast ganz oben, sprich das Ding federt fast komplett durch. Ist wohl eine generele Fox Frage und hat nix mit dem CD zu tun... ...muss mal checken wieviel Platz oben letztendlich noch sein sollte...
> 
> Bez. Sattelrohr: Hat jemand von euch den Schaft bereits angepast das das Rohr nicht komplett verkratzt? Mein Händler meinte er ist mit dem Schmirgelpapier durch - sollte reichen. Tut es nicht -_-



der soll sich mal ne vernünftige reibahle zulegen damits richtig sauber wird das sitzrohr. schmirgelpapier und durch, hat der etwa finger wie et?????


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. Juli 2011)

hafrazi schrieb:


> was ist das ein L, das Kalaschnikovdreieck sieht harmonischer aus?
> HM1 2012 ?



Jekyll 1 für 2012. Das ist der exakt gleiche Rahmen wie 2011. Aber diesmal mit Kashima Coating für  5999,-. Es wird kein Ultimate geben.


----------



## Enrgy (18. Juli 2011)

Grausam dieser Zebra-Look von den Felgen bis zum Sattel :kotz:


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. Juli 2011)

Pink war aus. ;-)
Im Ernst: Für uns ist die Farbe hier super. Bielefeldbunt = mattschwarz.
Im Süden ist es erfahrungsgemäß immer ein wenig bunter.


----------



## kantn-manuel (18. Juli 2011)

Besser ein  jekyll im zebra-look, als eine ûbergewichtige 40jährige im leopardenkostüm ;-)


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. Juli 2011)

Äh...Ein geradezu erschütternder Gedankensprung.
Als das Jekyll Ultimate in exakt dem gleichen Design kam, waren alle begeistert. Aber das soll jeder für sich selber klären. Zur Not gibts ja noch Plaka-Farbe.


----------



## Mr_Caberius (18. Juli 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Pink war aus. ;-)
> Im Ernst: Für uns ist die Farbe hier super. Bielefeldbunt = mattschwarz.
> Im Süden ist es erfahrungsgemäß immer ein wenig bunter.



Kann ich bestätigen,
bin Bielefelder und mich machts an.

Man kann doch den Rahmen tauschen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1st_Parma (18. Juli 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Als das Jekyll Ultimate in exakt dem gleichen Design kam, waren alle begeistert.


 
Wer sind Alle?


----------



## hafrazi (19. Juli 2011)

1st_Parma schrieb:


> Wer sind Alle?



Ich.......


----------



## kantn-manuel (19. Juli 2011)

Ich, aber berserkergreen is vüû vüü geiler


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. Juli 2011)

Ausnahmslos alle. Keine Widerrede.


----------



## hafrazi (19. Juli 2011)

papa midnight schrieb:


> ausnahmslos alle. Keine widerrede.


----------



## anditirol (19. Juli 2011)

@Papa Midnight
Wie schwer ist denn das neue 1er 2012? 

Und hast du zufällig mal was neues von einem Sag-Meter von Seiten CD gehört? Wär immer noch praktisch... 

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (19. Juli 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> @Papa Midnight
> Wie schwer ist denn das neue 1er 2012?
> 
> Und hast du zufällig mal was neues von einem Sag-Meter von Seiten CD gehört? Wär immer noch praktisch...
> ...



Ja bitte, bezugnehmend auf den sag-meter, ich auch


----------



## Jocki (19. Juli 2011)

Man munkelt es könnte 2012 ein 29er Jekyll geben... weiß hier jemand mehr?


----------



## 1st_Parma (19. Juli 2011)

Jocki schrieb:


> Man munkelt es könnte 2012 ein 29er Jekyll geben... weiß hier jemand mehr?


 
Wer munkelt denn so einen Quatsch?


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. Juli 2011)

Gibts nicht.


----------



## kantn-manuel (19. Juli 2011)

Ich weiss nur vom scalpel mit 100mills
Aber "alle" anderen kommen mit 120-130mills bei den 29ern und das nennen sie "all mountain categorie" bei den 29ern


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. Juli 2011)

Andere Eckdaten werden darüber entscheiden, welches Konzept am besten funktioniert. (Cannondales 29er haben zB den gleichen Radstand wie die 26er, die Lefty ist mit Abstand die beste Gabel für diesen Bereich, extrem niedriges Gewicht bei einem (im vergleich zu anderen Topbikes) recht niedrigem Preis und das Totschlagargument überhaupt: Lebenslange Garantie. Macht das sonst noch wer?)

Macht 130, 150 oder noch mehr mm Federweg bei einem 29er überhaupt Sinn? Ich denke nicht. Im langhubigen Bereich wird 26" noch eine ganze Weile vorne bleiben.

Ich verzettel mich. back to topic ;-)


----------



## MTBDave (20. Juli 2011)

Juchuuu, schon wieder Probleme mit dem Tretlager. Erst wieder ein klackern, dann ging garnichts mehr. Das kleinste Ritzen hÃ¤ngt komplett auf der KefÃ¼. Wieso auch immer.

Wieder per Iloxx fÃ¼r 45â¬ Richtung Garantie...

Gott sei dank pisst es drausen...


----------



## gmk (20. Juli 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> 
> *Macht 130, 150 oder noch mehr mm Federweg bei einem 29er überhaupt Sinn?* Ich denke nicht. Im langhubigen Bereich wird 26" noch eine ganze Weile vorne bleiben.
> ...



*definitiv* ja 
gibts ja auch schon länger
http://www.lenzsport.com/mtb_main.php


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. Juli 2011)

Bleibt abzuwarten. Im Race Bereich einfach nicht spritzig genug. Aber schon wieder im falschen thread  Ich neige dazu.


----------



## gmk (20. Juli 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Bleibt abzuwarten. _Im Race Bereich einfach nicht spritzig genug._ Aber schon wieder im falschen thread  Ich neige dazu.




da gibts eh das _29er_scalpel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (20. Juli 2011)

Was aber deutlich weniger Federweg hat. Übrigens kam mir das schon so vor, als habe das deutlich mehr als 90 mm FW. 
Und um beim Thema zu bleiben: Habe noch 4 Jekyll (3er und 4er) zu vergeben. Die neuen Farben 2012 sind aber nich nicht dabei. Dafür gibts hier eine bessere Ausstattung und niedrigere Preise.


----------



## Richie_Gecko (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

eigentlich gehört mein Posting in die "Bikemarkt" Rubrik, aber ich muss noch auf meine Freischaltung warten. Aber vielleicht interessiert sich ja gerade jemand für ein gebrauchtes (gekauft 28.04.11) Jekyll 4 2011 (diverse Umbauten z.B. Kettenführung, Rock Shox Reverb usw.). In ein paar Tagen steht es im Bikemarkt. Bin aber vorab auch für Fragen und Angebote per Mail offen. Ich möchte gerne auf Downhill umsteigen und deswegen steht das Rad zum Verkauf. 

Alles weitere gerne per Mail

Grüße
Lars


----------



## Chefkocher (25. Juli 2011)

Dann möchte ich mich auch noch einreihen Bruderherz und Dir ein wenig Konkurrenz machen


  Auch mein Jekyll 3 (swr, gekauft am 08.04.2011, Viele Optimierungen: Hope Pro 2 / ZTR Flow LRS, 2011er 36 Fox Talas 160mm, RS Reverb, Syntace Vorbau, Maxxis Bereifung, KeFü usw. usw) wird in den nächsten Tagen im Bikemarkt erscheinen. 
  Nicht das dies falsch interpretiert wird, das Bike ist genial und wir sind absolut zufrieden, unser Einsatzbereich hat sich jedoch gravierend verändert, sodass wir nun doch eher nach einem reinrassigen FR/- Downhiller verlangen.

  Bei Vorabfragen deshalb einfach PM senden


----------



## Frog (25. Juli 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Was aber deutlich weniger Federweg hat. Übrigens kam mir das schon so vor, als habe das deutlich mehr als 90 mm FW.
> Und um beim Thema zu bleiben: Habe noch 4 Jekyll (3er und 4er) zu vergeben. Die neuen Farben 2012 sind aber nich nicht dabei. Dafür gibts hier eine bessere Ausstattung und niedrigere Preise.



was bedeutet das Jekyll 4 mit besserer Ausstattung? Die Ausstattung, wie beschrieben auf der Homepage? Niedriger Preis-welcher? Bitte mal eine PM zu einem Jekyll 4 Gr. M. Die Antwort bleibt dann unter uns!

Danke und VG.


----------



## Frog (25. Juli 2011)

Ich habe nicht alles gelesen (so ab Seite 25). Jetzt möchte ich mal eine Zusammenfassung über die "Probleme" auflisten und dann von Euch die Lösung oder den Kommentar bekommen, das alles bei den aktuell ausgelieferten Jekyll 4 in Ordnung ist:

- Dämpfer peift! Normal? Was kostet der Service bei FOX?
- Sattelrohr nicht 100% ausgrieben? Behoben?
- SAG Indikator. Gibt es diesen überhaupt?
- Umwerfer liegt sehr nahe auf der Kettenstrebe? Nur bei 9-fach?
- ISCG 3 endlich plangefräß?
- Ketteführung auch beim Jekyll 4 ohne Probleme montierbar? Und wenn, welche!
- Schleifen der Kette an der Sitzstrebe! 9-fach oder 10-fach Problem?
- Haben alle Jekyll BB30 innenlager?  Oder nur ab dem 3er Modell.
 Falls ich was vergessen habe ..einfach dazu schreiben. 

Ich finde das Bike nicht schlecht, nur möchte ich kein Produkttester sein.

Zur Zeit stehen drei Jekyll 4 bei uns im Shop. Habe aber leider erst die Bikes angesehen und dann hier gelesen. Die Ausstattung ist die, die PAPA M. auf seiner Homepage aufgelistet hat, nur in den aktuellen Farben und  etwas teurer (aber ich verhandle sehr gerne und es ist immer was drin!).

Also los; schreibt mal was.

VG
Frog


----------



## d-lo (25. Juli 2011)

SAG Indikator: Man hört Gerüchte, aber die hört man über den Yeti auch.
ISCG: nicht richtig plangefräst, musste noch gemacht werden.
Kettenführung: Stinger ging bei mir an der ISCG nicht. Die Kette hat übelst an der Baseplate geschliffen. Werd evtl. noch nen Versuch mit Innenagerklemmung starten.
BB30: erst ab 3er
Umwerfer an Kettenstrebe: Ja, hab ihn dann weiter nach oben. Eigentlich eine Frechheit...
Tretlager: Meins "nackelt" nach innen und außen, werds morgen mal wieder zum Händler bringen.

fazit: geiles bike, leider viele kleine Macken die bei dem Preis nicht sein dürften. Trotzdem würd ich es mir wieder kaufen.


----------



## eljot (27. Juli 2011)

passen eigentlich ans jekyll alle trinkflaschenhalter oder nur spezielle?? 

bzw. welche habt ihr da so verbaut?


----------



## kantn-manuel (27. Juli 2011)

warum sollte das nicht so sein, ausser weils ein cd radl ist ;-)

Ich habe den "Elite" in weiss grün, was sonst ;-)


----------



## eljot (27. Juli 2011)

warum? weils mich ned wundern würd wenn mal wieder irgendwas anders wär!! 

is das grün vom elite ähnlich dem berserkergrün?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (27. Juli 2011)

eljot schrieb:


> warum? weils mich ned wundern würd wenn mal wieder irgendwas anders wär!!
> 
> is das grün vom elite ähnlich dem berserkergrün?


nicht wirklich, aber berserkergreen wirst so schnell nicht finden

das hab ich auch gemeint mit meinem ersten satz, dass ein cannondale radl sehr eigen ist 

du müsstest das ding sehen auf meinem letzten foto wegen der steinschutzfolie

seite 64 Post no. 1581


----------



## kantn-manuel (29. Juli 2011)

bezugnehmend auf die steinschlagfolie: 3M Lackschutz Folie PU 8591 transparent 10cm x 100cm


----------



## dasphonk (31. Juli 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> .....
> Zusätzlich fahre ich vo+hi tubeless. Ist genial dicht seit 1,5monaten. Das wichtigste ist das felgenband. Habe beim aufziehen der reifen die flanken mit schmierseife eingeschmiert. Funktioniert super dichtet und flutscht super drauf........



Kannst Du bitte mal genau schreiben, welches Felgenband Du benutzt hast!?
Danke


----------



## kantn-manuel (31. Juli 2011)

ich habe den Sealantsatz gekauft ( hier alle Teile http://www.wigodruck.at/pdfbook/pancho/#/16/ , die Panchowheels) 
und die Mavic tubelessventile (http://www.mavic.com/de/laufräder/MTB/zubehör/UST-Ventil )

1) Sun Ringle Black Flag Pro
2) Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4 front+rear
3) Panchowheels 24mm Band 
4) Panchowheels Sealant  ( http://www.wigodruck.at/pdfbook/pancho/#/16/ )
5) Mavic Tubeless Ventile

das ist für mich mein funktionierendes Paket!


----------



## kantn-manuel (1. August 2011)

sodale: crankbrothers iodine iron sind jetzt fertig am Rad verbaut!


----------



## eljot (1. August 2011)

gestern mal den singletrailer angekoppelt und ein paar runden gedreht!! 

150mm federweg an der zugmaschine und 200mm am hänger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (1. August 2011)

NA DAS IST MÄCHTIG ,-)


----------



## psycho82 (1. August 2011)

Bin aktuell am überlegen mir neben das mein XC-Hardtail und XC-Fully (Softtail) noch ein Jekyll zu stellen, um es haupstächlich auf Wurzeltrails, in den Alpen und ab und wann mal für den leichten Bikeparkeinsatz zu misshandeln.

Bei den XC-Pfeilen habe ich mittlerweile Vertrauen in die Carbonfertigung von Cannondale gefunden, auch wenn ich hier am Anfang sehr sehr skeptisch war.

Mein Leichtbauherz würde auch den Carbonrahmen des Jekyll bevorzugen, allerdings habe ich bei dem Einsatzzweck arge Bedenken um die Robustheit des Rahmens, da man (oder zumindest ich) bei meinem Einsatzzweck für das Jekyll eventuell doch mal den ein oder anderen heftigeren Sturz haben könnte.

Wie robust ist der Carbonrahmen des Jekylls wirklich??? Verkraftet er auch mal den ein oder anderen heftigen Sturz oder ist er dann Sondermüll???

Ist der Alu-Rahmen generell stabiler bei dem angedachten Einsatzzweck? Hätte bei Alu zumindest nicht soviel bedenken bei einem heftigeren Sturz, da man ja zumindest eine Beule etc. direkt sieht.


Gruß

Benny


----------



## JackRackam (2. August 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> sodale: crankbrothers iodine iron sind jetzt fertig am Rad verbaut!



Das Rad sieht irgendwie "putzig" aus. 
Ist das nicht etwas zu klein? Riesen Überhöhung Sattel zu Vorbau, oder einfach ne ungünstige Perspektive?

trotzdem....


----------



## kantn-manuel (2. August 2011)

Nein,nein
Schon riesenüberhöhung, aber xl wä auf jeden fall zu gross


----------



## dasphonk (2. August 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> Nein,nein
> Schon riesenüberhöhung, aber xl wä auf jeden fall zu gross




Sieht bei mir sehr ähnlich aus (bis auf den Bierkastenträger)...und ich fühle mich auch sehr wohl auf dem Jekyll. Ich hatte früher mal wegen der Größe gefragt und hatte damals nich umbestellt von XL auf L und habe es nicht bereut


----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (4. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen!  Ist zufällig jemand aus dem Harz von der Partie bzw. weis jemand wo man im Raum Harz das Jekyll mal probefahren kann? Unser "Cannondale"händler in Blankenburg hat leider keins da und wollte mir lieber ein Scott Genius andrehen 
Ich find das Jekyll vom Konzept und der Optik her einfach Sahne 
Aber ne Proberunde ist Pflicht!

Danke schonmal


----------



## psycho82 (4. August 2011)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Bin aktuell am überlegen mir neben das mein XC-Hardtail und XC-Fully (Softtail) noch ein Jekyll zu stellen, um es haupstächlich auf Wurzeltrails, in den Alpen und ab und wann mal für den leichten Bikeparkeinsatz zu misshandeln.
> 
> Bei den XC-Pfeilen habe ich mittlerweile Vertrauen in die Carbonfertigung von Cannondale gefunden, auch wenn ich hier am Anfang sehr sehr skeptisch war.
> 
> ...



Kann den keiner was dazu sagen, wie stabil das Ballisticcarbon nun wirklich ist?

Gruß

Benny


----------



## gmk (4. August 2011)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Kann den keiner was dazu sagen, wie stabil das Ballisticcarbon nun wirklich ist?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Benny



 ultrastabil! superstabil!


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. August 2011)

Da werden sonst schusssicher Westen draus gemacht.
Guckst du hier:
http://www.nanoshel.com/research-center/index.php/bullet-proof-clothing-and-carbon-nanotubes/


----------



## Zearom (4. August 2011)

das heist man kann mit dem Jekyll nun in den Krieg ziehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (4. August 2011)

Krieg ist doch schei55e. Ich finde alle Staatschefs sollten in Kaprun ein DH Rennen machen und wer gewinnt darf am Abend den Grill anmachen.


----------



## gmk (4. August 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Krieg ist doch schei55e. Ich finde alle Staatschefs sollten in Kaprun ein DH Rennen machen und wer gewinnt darf am Abend den Grill anmachen.




word!


----------



## XtR3m3 (4. August 2011)

Papa, hast du eine Ahnung ab wann die Jekylls 2012 lieferbar sein werden?


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. August 2011)

Zum Teil schon ab September. Kommt aufs Modell und die Größe an. PN bitte.


----------



## dasphonk (5. August 2011)

Alpha-Wiesel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!  Ist zufällig jemand aus dem Harz von der Partie bzw. weis jemand wo man im Raum Harz das Jekyll mal probefahren kann? Unser "Cannondale"händler in Blankenburg hat leider keins da und wollte mir lieber ein Scott Genius andrehen
> Ich find das Jekyll vom Konzept und der Optik her einfach Sahne
> Aber ne Proberunde ist Pflicht!
> 
> Danke schonmal



Ich komme aus Braunschweig und habe mein Jekyll im April in Vienenburg gekauft. Müßte eigentlich der gleiche Händler sein. Hat der in keiner Filiale eins stehen? Im Zweifelsfall auch mal über die Nummer vom Webshop anrufen. 
Insgesamt ist es in unserer Gegend ziemlich schwer, überhaupt ein Jekyll aufzutreiben. Vielleicht bin ich am Sonntag im Harz....!


----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (5. August 2011)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Ich komme aus Braunschweig und habe mein Jekyll im April in Vienenburg gekauft. MÃ¼Ãte eigentlich der gleiche HÃ¤ndler sein. Hat der in keiner Filiale eins stehen? Im Zweifelsfall auch mal Ã¼ber die Nummer vom Webshop anrufen.
> Insgesamt ist es in unserer Gegend ziemlich schwer, Ã¼berhaupt ein Jekyll aufzutreiben. Vielleicht bin ich am Sonntag im Harz....!



Danke fÃ¼r den Tip.. Meinst dann sicher BadBikes.. Dann werd ich da mal anrufen. Laut I-Net haben die eins in L auf Lager.

Hat irgendwer das Rad ohne Probefahrt, also "blind" gekauft? Ist das sehr riskant/spekulativ, oder kann man anhand der eigenen KÃ¶rpermaÃe alles nÃ¶tige ableiten? 

Mein letzter Bikekauf ist 5 Jahre her, da wurde bzgl. Probefahrt nur gesagt "wir haben das gewÃ¼nschte Modell nicht als VorfÃ¼hrer da, und nach ner Proberunde wÃ¤rs nicht mehr "Neu"...  Also hieÃ es blind kaufen oder anderes Modell wÃ¤hlen. Anhand meiner KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe (1,78) wurde die RahmengrÃ¶Ãe 18,5" vorgeschlagen, das wars. Hat mich damals aber auch nur 800â¬ gekostet.


----------



## kantn-manuel (5. August 2011)

Alpha-Wiesel schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip.. Meinst dann sicher BadBikes.. Dann werd ich da mal anrufen. Laut I-Net haben die eins in L auf Lager.
> 
> Hat irgendwer das Rad ohne Probefahrt, also "blind" gekauft? Ist das sehr riskant/spekulativ, oder kann man anhand der eigenen Körpermaße alles nötige ableiten?
> 
> Mein letzter Bikekauf ist 5 Jahre her, da wurde bzgl. Probefahrt nur gesagt "wir haben das gewünschte Modell nicht als Vorführer da, und nach ner Proberunde wärs nicht mehr "Neu"...  Also hieß es blind kaufen oder anderes Modell wählen. Anhand meiner Körpergröße (1,78) wurde die Rahmengröße 18,5" vorgeschlagen, das wars. Hat mich damals aber auch nur 800 gekostet.



ich habs blind gekauft!

L für 183cm Körpergrösse bei 86cm Schritt


----------



## ardalio1986 (5. August 2011)

Alpha-Wiesel schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip.. Meinst dann sicher BadBikes.. Dann werd ich da mal anrufen. Laut I-Net haben die eins in L auf Lager.
> 
> Hat irgendwer das Rad ohne Probefahrt, also "blind" gekauft? Ist das sehr riskant/spekulativ, oder kann man anhand der eigenen Körpermaße alles nötige ableiten?
> 
> Mein letzter Bikekauf ist 5 Jahre her, da wurde bzgl. Probefahrt nur gesagt "wir haben das gewünschte Modell nicht als Vorführer da, und nach ner Proberunde wärs nicht mehr "Neu"...  Also hieß es blind kaufen oder anderes Modell wählen. Anhand meiner Körpergröße (1,78) wurde die Rahmengröße 18,5" vorgeschlagen, das wars. Hat mich damals aber auch nur 800 gekostet.



Ich bin 1,74 groß und habe M genommen. Für mich ist die größe perfekt.

Grüße


----------



## d-lo (5. August 2011)

Blind mit 1,78m. Passt perfekt. Im Nachhinein auch mal das L gefahren, wäre viiiiel zu groß gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (5. August 2011)

Soeben mal dort angeklingelt.  "...natürlich können Sie alle vorrätigen Modelle auch Probefahren."  Das ist doch mal Service. 

Ein Hi-Mod2 in M und ein Alu4 in L sind da, dann hab ich gleich den direkten Vergleich. Wobei ich hoffe, dass der L-Rahmen passt.. ich habe nämlich nix gut Monéten für Hi-Mod2  und sie bekommen keine 2011er Modelle mehr nach. Die 2012er find ich von der Lackierung und mit ner schwarzen Gabel nich mehr so nice. Vom Preisanstieg mal abgesehen.


----------



## d-lo (5. August 2011)

Du bist 1,78? Dann dürfte es mit L schwierig sein. Aber vielleicht hast ja Glück und es taugt Dir...


----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (5. August 2011)

Ja. 1,78 und Schrittweite 80cm. Na mal sehen wie das morgen aussieht. 
Die 10% Rabatz aufs 4er würden mir schon gefallen


----------



## d-lo (5. August 2011)

Schrittweite hab ich 83cm...


----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (6. August 2011)

So, Probefahrt hinter mir. Leider nur ein paar mal um den Block, ohne Gelände. Also mir passte das L eher als das M. 
Mag an der Gewohnheit und meinem alten Bike liegen, aber auf dem M hatte ich das gefühl mit den Knien schon fast am Lenker anzustoßen.
Der Verkäufer hat mir auch eher zu L geraten, wenns nicht hauptsächlich aufs Downhill-Verhalten ankommt.

Wie sind denn so die Meinungen bzgl. des 2012er Modells? Sind ja andere Komponenten verbaut. Lieber warten oder jetzt zuschlagen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. August 2011)

Wenn du das 4er nimmst, dann lieber das 2011er. Das hat noch die FOX Gabel und kostet nen hunderter weniger. 2012 gibts das fÃ¼r â¬ 2699,- und hat ne Rock Shox.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (7. August 2011)

Hmmm..   Wann werden denn die 2012er offiziell vorgestellt? Ich hab jetzt sogar ne Preisliste mit 2799 gesehen


----------



## Silbersurfer69 (7. August 2011)

Hab da auch was von 2799 gehört  
Bin mit meinem Jekyll 4 sehr zufrieden geändert hab Ich die Reifen auf Maxxis Ardent FR 2.4,Rock Shox Reverb und Avid Code 2011





Wie ist es mit einer Kettenführung,gibts da was Anständiges das Funktioniert mit 3X9


----------



## d-lo (7. August 2011)

Bei 3fach würd ich die bionicon c-guide empfehlen. Einfach, leicht und unkompliziert.


----------



## rzOne20 (8. August 2011)

hallo jekyll - piloten

ich bin grad am überlegen ob ich mir ein jekyll kaufen soll. bzw ist es mit liteville 301 und trek remedy in der engeren auswahl. die 3 bikes einfach deswegen weil ich für diese 3 bikes händler bzw. testcenter im umkreis von 20 km habe. bei soviel geld muß getestet werden.

ja und ein jekyll 3 hab ich gerade für eine woche zum testen. nach der ersten gelungenen/wirklichen ausfahrt (inkl. singletrails usw)...

es gibt auch schon einen thread dazu, nur weiß ich nicht ob dort überhaupt ein jekyll pilot sein statement abgibt, darum hier ein paar fragen.

- max reifenbreite dürfte wohl so bei 2,4" liegen. zumindest bei den serienmäßigen nobby nic. ist das richtig.

- der hinterbau war bei meiner ersten testfahrt innerhalb kürzester zeit (war leider kurz nach einem regenschauer) voll zugeschlammt. der reifen blieb fast stecken. ich habe den eindruck das zwischen kettenstreben und reifen so wenig platz ist das der dreck nicht wirklich "weg" kann. wie seht ihr das, ist das so?

- am hebel flow/traction mode mußte ich doch sehr aufpassen das ich in nicht versehentlich berührte und somit entriegelte. wie gehts euch damit im dauerbetrieb?

- die felgen sind wohl M400 oder wie die heißen, wisst ihr die maulweite?

- das ansprechverhalten der fox gabel ist nicht berauschend. ich würde sogar sagen schlecht. ist das mein eindruck weil das testbike "out of the box" ist? oder weil ich derzeit eine lefty gewohnt bin?

- ich besitze nun schon das 6te cannondale. aktuell ist meine "geliebte" ein rzOne20 (steht übrigens zum verkauf). bei diesem hat der lack eine echt sehr sehr miese qualität. nach nur einer fahrt durchgescheuert usw usw. ich weiß ich weiß, abkleben. aber ich war halt von meinen vorigen c´dales einen weit besseren lack gewohnt. wie steht es um die lackierung?

- da der dämpfer sehr individuell ist frage ich mich wie es mit "langzeit"-erfahrung aussieht. sind schon probleme bemerkbar. wie ist die ersatz-verfügbarkeit. wo wird sich der service anbieten (beim fox-service-partner?)...?

- wieviel sag fährt ihr das bike im traction mode. und viel wichtiger, wie soll ich den sag eruieren wenn ich alleine bin? 

- seit ihr auch nach mehreren hundert km und tausend hm so überzeugt von dem bike wie die presse. für mich war halt die erste ausfahrt ernüchternd. ich hatte irgendwie mehr erwartet? ganz ehrlich, übertreibt die presse? mußtet ihr euch erst daran gewöhnen.


ps: vielleicht noch eine info. ein 4tes bike würde sich bei mir aufdrängen. das wär ein 29" fully mit 120 mm fw. da es diese aber derzeit nur spärlich, und wenn dann sehr teuer, gibt wird es vllt bis dahin (ich rechne in 3 jahren mit einem vernünftigen angebot) eben eins der oben genannten bikes.

pps: ich habe zu den ersten testrides direkt ein video erstellt. ist auf youtube. aber ich verlinke es hier nicht, da mich und meine österreichische aussprache wohl eh keiner versteht  . außerdem ist es ein bisschen peinlich...


so long, vielen vielen dank für eure stellungnahmen.

(bitte, wenn möglich nur sachliche und sinnvolle stellungnahmen. ich bin erschüttert welche statements im von mir erstellten thread auftauchen. direkt mit persönlichen beleidigungen usw nur weil ich ein teures rad kaufen will.  )


----------



## fknobel (8. August 2011)

Alpha-Wiesel schrieb:


> Hmmm..   Wann werden denn die 2012er offiziell vorgestellt? Ich hab jetzt sogar ne Preisliste mit 2799â¬ gesehen



Hi,

Ich muss Papa M. absolut recht geben. Die ausstatung vom 2012er Jekyll 4 mod. ist eine zumuhtung im gegensatz zum 2011er Jekyll 4 mod.

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist die beim 2012er mod. eingebaute Rockshox Gabel eine Gabel aus dem 300-400â¬ Preissegment. Die Fox Gabel im 2011er mod. ist hingegen im Preisbereich von 800-1000â¬ angesiedelt! Oder teusche ich mich da?  Das ist schon ein echt krasser unterschied und dann ist das Bike noch min. 100â¬ Teurer... das nenne ich mal Gewinoptimierung. 

Ansonsten sind die unterschiede aber auch recht ordentlich, auch wenn es auf den erstenblick nur nach kleinigkeiten aussieht.

Hier mal zwei Links...

Jekyll 4 2011er mod.

Jekyll 4 2012er mod.

Nach dem ich am WE mal die passende RahmengrÃ¶Ãe am realen Bike ermittelt hab. Versuche ich gerade noch ein Jekyll 4 2011er mod. in XL und Blau zu bekommen. So wie es aussieht hab ich noch glÃ¼ck gehabt, denke nÃ¤chste Woche sollte es bei mir stehen. Wenn alles glatt geht...


----------



## grey (9. August 2011)

nur weil FOX absolut feucht erträumte aftermarket preise hat heisst das noch lang ned, dass SRAM schlecht ist nur weil sie eine halbwegs "vernünftige" Preispolitik haben.

ich find der schritt von einer mittelmässigen air gabel zu einer dual position coil recht mutig.
Was würde ich dafür geben um einen würdigen coil ersatz für die scheiss 36er 180 talas zu bekommen.. aber moment, die ist über 1000 wert, die muss ja super sein!


----------



## fknobel (9. August 2011)

Das mag sicherlich auf einige zutreffen wenn sie den namen Fox lesen oder hören, so wie es sicherlich auch welche gibt den es so geht wenn sie Rockshox lesen oder hören! 

Fakt ist aber, das der Gebrauchtmarkt für die im 2011er Jekyll 4 verbauten  Fox mehr geben wird als für die im 2012er Jekyll 4 verbaute Rockshox. Insofern ist es insgesamt das schlechtere Paket für den Kunden... was nun besser ist kann ich nicht bewerten. Und ist, denke ich, auch geschmacks sache.


----------



## grey (9. August 2011)

höchst wahrscheinlich ist cannondale der gebrauchtmarkt so egal wie mir, wenn die performance mit der sektor stimmt ist das kein nachteil. 

FOX Sticker kann sich jeder selber malen und draufkleben. Wenn du mit dem Pricing nicht einverstanden bist kannst du es CD damit zeigen dass du kein jekyll kaufst.


----------



## kantn-manuel (9. August 2011)

greyz schrieb:


> höchst wahrscheinlich ist cannondale der gebrauchtmarkt so egal wie mir, wenn die performance mit der sektor stimmt ist das kein nachteil.
> 
> FOX Sticker kann sich jeder selber malen und draufkleben. Wenn du mit dem Pricing nicht einverstanden bist kannst du es CD damit zeigen dass du kein jekyll kaufst.



So ist es!


----------



## gmk (9. August 2011)

zur preispolitik 2011er <-> 2012er jekyll
was wollt ihr um 2400 ?
cannondale muß ja auch von was leben 
OEM ware ist teuer 
ist bei anderen herstellern nicht anders
zum vergleich trek remedy 6
http://www.trekbikes.com/at/de/bike...es/mountain/technical_trail/remedy/remedy_7_e
listenpreis 2699,-




greyz schrieb:


> nur weil FOX absolut feucht erträumte aftermarket preise hat heisst das noch lang ned, dass SRAM schlecht ist nur weil sie eine halbwegs "vernünftige" Preispolitik haben.
> 
> ich find der schritt von einer mittelmässigen air gabel zu einer dual position coil recht mutig.
> Was würde ich dafür geben um einen würdigen coil ersatz für die scheiss 36er 180 talas zu bekommen.. aber moment, die ist über 1000 wert, die muss ja super sein!



eine Fox 32 Talas RL open bath 150 mm 15QR custom 1.5" steerer 
 mit FIT dämpfer ist bei weitem keine mittelmäßige gabel !

und die sektor ist um ihren preis top
smoothes stahlfederfeeling 

ich hätte auf meinem derzeitigen fully gerne eine fox
aber 
1. mag ich den QR15 standard nicht,
2. wäre eine aftermarketgabel viel zu teuer, aber
3. da schaut man dann hald auf e.a.*.*at/.de und zaht die
    hälfte ...    außer bei 29ern 
4. geht die reba bei weitem nicht so gut trotz vernünftiger preispolitik

was meinst du warum eine lefty so teuer ist
nur weil die träume so feucht sind ...


zu deiner talas 180:
das umdrehen der gabel über nacht zur schmierung der schaumringe brachte nichts??
warum bringst du die gabel nicht zum händler zwecks service
wenn sie so schlecht ist ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (9. August 2011)

greyz schrieb:


> höchst wahrscheinlich ist cannondale der gebrauchtmarkt so egal wie mir, wenn die performance mit der sektor stimmt ist das kein nachteil.
> 
> FOX Sticker kann sich jeder selber malen und draufkleben. Wenn du mit dem Pricing nicht einverstanden bist kannst du es CD damit zeigen dass du kein jekyll kaufst.



Schöner beitrag!  In etwa so Informativ und Hilfreich wie ein Sackreis der in China umfällt... 

Was dir so egal ist, ist für andere durchaus interessant! Z.B. wenn sie wie ich, sich ein Bike Kaufen und eigentlich nur den Rahmen haben wollen. Um das Bike dann so auf zu bauen wie sie es gerne hätten. Und genau in diesem fall macht es einen großen unterschied ob ich eine Gabel für 100-200 mehr oder weniger los werde und dann auch noch gleichzeitig 200 mehr für das Bike zahlen soll. 

Und das Cannondale das Herzlich wenig interessiert, versteht sich wohl von selber... mich und eventuell andere die z.B. scharf auf einen Alu Jekyll Rahmen sind. Interessiert es hingegen schon! 

... so jetzt muss ich mir aber schnell mal ein paar FOX aufkleber malen!


----------



## grey (9. August 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> eine Fox 32 Talas RL open bath 150 mm 15QR custom 1.5" steerer



wer redet von fit, fit ist doch nicht OB..?



gmk schrieb:


> mit FIT dämpfer ist bei weitem keine mittelmäßige gabel !




mittelmässig ist etwas für mich dann wenn weder performance noch preis sich von den konkurrenten im positiven sinn abheben kann. Das ist vor allem aftermarket mmn. absolut nicht der Fall. (wie gesagt, wir reden nicht von fit.)
Ich wünsche mir das P/L mässig am beste zum Bike passende und das ist nicht zwanghaft das im aftermarket teueste part.
Auch wenn ich jetzt float und talas in einen topf gehaut habe, ich fand vom ansprechverhalten die float nedmal so schlecht. 




gmk schrieb:


> zu deiner talas 180:
> das umdrehen der gabel über nacht zur schmierung der schaumringe brachte nichts??
> warum bringst du die gabel nicht zum händler zwecks service
> wenn sie so schlecht ist ...



Ich kann Sie 2 Tage am Kopf stellen und das bring Nüsse.

Was soll ichs zum Service bringen wenns funktioniert und neu ist..?  Ich kanns natürlich einschicken lassen, 3 monate keine gabel haben, dann hoffen dass sie vielleicht besser performt - was ich allerdings nicht erwarte.

Inzwischen is die Performance schon besser (eingefahren..), aber von dem Ansprechverhalten meilenweit hinter einer coil und noch weit genug hinter meiner reba am cube. (dafür sackt mir halt die reba eher weg) Lustigerweise ist die Performance wesentlich besser seit ich mit einem 20kg Rucksack zum Bahnhof gerollt bin. (wtf?)

Mein Problem ist eben, sie ist weder gut genug um zufrieden zu sein noch schlecht genug um es nachträglich tauschen zu wollen. (wobei sie garantiert rauskommt sobald ich eine halbwegs sinnvolle alternative gefunden habe..)

Es fühlt sich so an als würden meine 60kg kampfgewicht einfach nicht gegen diese armada an dichtungen und deren reibungswiderstand ankommen.

- Wenns warm(!) ist, das Öl schön zirkuliert und ich bergab etwas "flotter" unterwegs bin ist die performance gut. (aber nur gut, weder sehr gut noch hervorragend )
- wenns kalt wird (unter ca. 15°C wirds schon zäh)
- sobald ich paar minuten gerade ohne action fahre ist sie "trocken" - die darauffolgenden male gscheit einfedern quietscht sie leicht - dann gehts wieder "ok"
- kleinere hindernisse wie wurzeln unter 4 cm gehn prinzipiell fast 1:1 durch
- bei wilderer gangart und dementsprechender fahrweise und untergrund ist die performance ganz ok.


Wenn ich den Luftdruck nach manual einstelle hab ich:
- vll 10% SAG
- eine viel zu straffe unsensible gabel 
+ sie kommt aus dem 140er mode von selbst wieder raus!
- sie taucht mir nicht ab, naja kein wunder..

Wenn ich den Luftdruck nach gefühl einstelle:
- bin ich unter den empfohlenen min. angaben
+ wird sie annähernd brauchbar vom ansprechverhalten (natürlich immernoch schlechter als reba & float32)
+ vernünftigen SAG
- kommt sie aus dem 140er mode nicht mehr freiwillig raus
- kein gefühl noch genügend reserven zu haben wenns härter wird
- taucht sie mir schon mal ab



Deshalb halte ich es für einen mutigen und vielleicht auch Weisen Schritt in das neue Jekyll eine Dual Position Coil Sektor zu stecken.


----------



## Silbersurfer69 (9. August 2011)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> hallo jekyll - piloten
> 
> ich bin grad am überlegen ob ich mir ein jekyll kaufen soll. bzw ist es mit liteville 301 und trek remedy in der engeren auswahl. die 3 bikes einfach deswegen weil ich für diese 3 bikes händler bzw. testcenter im umkreis von 20 km habe. bei soviel geld muß getestet werden.
> 
> ...



Der 2.4 Ardent ist schon Fett und noch platz,2.5 passt bestimmt
Vom Schlamm zusetzen hab Ich noch nichts gemerkt
Flow/Traction Hebel geht Super,kann man ja verstellen,noch nie Versehentlich betätigt
Beim Jekyll 4 ist ja eine Float drin ,geht ganz gut(wenn man keine Alpen fährt brauch man keine Talas)
Lackquali ist wirklich nicht besonders....
Langzeiterfahrung vom Dämpfer kann Ich nach 200Km noch nicht sagen
Hab es nach Tabelle eingestellt,gibt es überhaupt irgendwo ein Sag-meter??
Bis jetzt bin Ich zufrieden mit dem Jekyll


----------



## hafrazi (9. August 2011)

zwei bilder zum sag meter, sollte dieses Teil bei der Lieferung dabei sein ?
bei mir jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## rzOne20 (9. August 2011)

ok, sowas ist bei mir auch nicht dabei.
aber @silbersurfer69: vielen dank für die info.

weiß sonst keiner was dazu zu sagen?


> hallo jekyll - piloten
> 
> ich bin grad am überlegen ob ich mir ein jekyll kaufen soll. bzw ist es mit liteville 301 und trek remedy in der engeren auswahl. die 3 bikes einfach deswegen weil ich für diese 3 bikes händler bzw. testcenter im umkreis von 20 km habe. bei soviel geld muß getestet werden.
> 
> ...


----------



## d-lo (10. August 2011)

Ich kann mich silbersurfer nur anschließen. Wobei ich im 4er die talas rl drinhab, und noch nicht vollkommen überzeugt davon bin. Sonst sehr zufrieden, sag im Tractionmodus laut Tabelle eingestellt, das passt, wichtig wirds im flow modus.


----------



## rzOne20 (10. August 2011)

d-lo schrieb:


> Ich kann mich silbersurfer nur anschließen. Wobei ich im 4er die talas rl drinhab, und noch nicht vollkommen überzeugt davon bin. Sonst sehr zufrieden, sag im Tractionmodus laut Tabelle eingestellt, das passt, wichtig wirds im flow modus.


 

das heißt du hast luftdruck laut tabelle  .....
den tatsächlichen sag aber nicht herausgemessen?


----------



## d-lo (10. August 2011)

stimmt natürlich, luftdruck, war einfach noch zu früh am morgen. den sag hab ich nicht gemessen.


----------



## gmk (10. August 2011)

@greyz:

die talas 150mm die am jekyll 4 2011oben ist hat einen FIT dämpfer eingebaut
sowie deine 180er talas (36mm)


was ist das "beste"? der eine will´s leicht der andere stahlfederfeeling
wer entscheidet welche gabel oder parts das beste für ein bike ist/sind?
is hald subjektiv
und 
du bist zu leicht für die gabel (~60kg) hatte ich mit 10 jahren 
das problem hatten andere auch schon ...
mit die 36er talas vom MalcolmX aus bb.at gefahren, traumgabel !
versuch´ mal möglichst wenig druck in der luftkammer und mehr lowspeed druckstufe dann hast du kein durchsacken bei stufen z.B.
vergiss irgendwelche herstellerangaben!
10% SAG ? bei einer 180er gabel ?
25% minimum!
wenn sie von 140mm auf 180mm nicht mit hochziehn(am lenker) raufgeht dann hat sie was -> service ... hast ja garantie ... der herbst kommt eh bald  (dauert im normalfall 1 woche)
gegen das wegtauchen .. lowspeeddruckstufe !
und ich denke deine gabel hat zu wenig schmierung ... könnte man in 10-15min. beheben ...
wenn´s mir mein santa cruz mit 150mm coil-sektor ned gfladdert(gestohlen) hätten, könntest gerne ein runderl drehen
die gabel ist gut ... preis/leistung unschlagbar !

so long
have awesome afterworkride, wie ich gestern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (10. August 2011)

@rz120: habe dir eine pm geschickt zu deinen fragen

Und die gschicht mit der gabel....bin mit meiner sehr zufrieden, habe aber ein hm1.

...und a frameset vom jekyll is so schweineteuer, dass die gabelkosten a wuascht san!


----------



## grey (10. August 2011)

Ich hab, auch wenn du es mir anders einreden willst, eine
36 TALAS 180 R - mit OPEN BATH Dämpfer und kann demnach nur REBOUND einstellen. (aber vll hat sich LSC/HSC Einstellknopf ja nur vor mir versteckt!)

Genauso wenig ist im 4er JEKYLL eine TALAS verbaut mit FIT Dämpfer - weil nunmal eine FLOAT drinnen ist ebenso mit OPEN BATH.


lg

PS: ich hatte gestern eine Talas in der Hand die im prinzip 0 Losbrechmoment hatte, angeblich mit neuen Dichtungen die das Problem reduzieren sollen.
Ich hab im Moment einfach die Wahl zwischen Mittelmässig schlechtem ansprechverhalten und zicken mit Talas bzw. wegdriften der Gabel.
Fazit: Mittelklasse Gabel, Oberklasse Preis


----------



## gmk (10. August 2011)

greyz schrieb:


> Ich hab, auch wenn du es mir anders einreden willst, eine
> 36 TALAS 180 R - mit OPEN BATH Dämpfer und kann demnach nur REBOUND einstellen. (aber vll hat sich LSC/HSC Einstellknopf ja nur vor mir versteckt!)
> 
> Genauso wenig ist im 4er JEKYLL eine TALAS verbaut mit FIT Dämpfer - weil nunmal eine FLOAT drinnen ist ebenso mit OPEN BATH.
> ...



dachte du hast das claymore mit 
36 talas 180
http://www.cannondale.com/aut/2011/bikes/mountain/over-mountain/claymore/2011-claymore-1-18592

ist doch vollkommen egal
die open bath ist sicher nicht schlecht ...

du immer mit deinem preis (?)
was kostet die lefty ... 
warum verkaufst dann nicht deine 36er FLOAT 180R und kaufst dir eine LYRIK DH 170mm ???
da bekommst 2 lyriks um den preis der fox

findest nicht diese fox-bashing is a bissl sinnlos ...


----------



## kantn-manuel (10. August 2011)

Warum machts ned einfach bei den ersatzteilen an gabel-fred auf?

Is jo mühsam!

I vasteh das problem nicht g

Jo fox isz teurer als rock shox
Adidas ist teurer als puma

Zahls oder lass es!


----------



## d-lo (10. August 2011)




----------



## grey (10. August 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> dachte du hast das claymore mit
> 36 talas 180
> http://www.cannondale.com/aut/2011/bikes/mountain/over-mountain/claymore/2011-claymore-1-18592
> 
> ...



Ist kein Bashing, ich behaupte ja nicht, dass FOX ******** ist sondern dass auch Produkte anderer Hersteller trotz niedrigerem Preis durchaus auch besser sein können. Ich halte nix von solchen aussagen:


> Insofern ist es insgesamt das schlechtere Paket für den Kunden...


wenn Sie in Wahrheit nur auf den Verkauf der Gabel im Gebrauchtmarkt abzielt. 


Ich hab immernoch ein Claymore 2 mit einer 36 Talas 180 R.

Ich hab nicht mit der Preisdiskussion angefangen, das war derjenige der sich maßlos darüber aufregt, dass CD es wagt eine Sektor dual-position im 2012er zu verbauen statt der ach so tollen fox FLOAT OPEN BATH. 
Ich hab nur gesagt, dass der Gebrauchtmarkt CD wahrscheinlich so wurscht is wie mir und versucht klarzustellen, dass nicht für jeden die Talas/Float unbedingt besser ist als z.B. eine Sektor oder Lyrik. 
@FOX Sticker geflame: das darf ich wohl wenn ich den Eindruck habe dass Aftermarket Preise wichtiger sind als Performance für einige hier.



> warum verkaufst dann nicht deine 36er FLOAT 180R und kaufst dir eine LYRIK DH 170mm ???
> da bekommst 2 lyriks um den preis der fox



Da ich immernoch eine TALAS habe kann ich keine FLOAT verkaufen, bzw. wär es sehr ineffizient.
Keine Sorge, ich wollte von Anfang an eine Lyrik RC2DH mit umbau auf U-Turn&~170mm haben.
Die Option hab ich immernoch, allerdings mach ich das sicher nicht im Sommer sondern im Winter bzw. werde ich der Talas mit anderen Dichtungen und bissl Tuning wahrscheinlich noch eine Chance geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (10. August 2011)

greyz schrieb:


> Ist kein Bashing, ich behaupte ja nicht, dass FOX ******** ist sondern dass auch Produkte anderer Hersteller trotz niedrigerem Preis durchaus auch besser sein können. Ich halte nix von solchen aussagen:
> 
> wenn Sie in Wahrheit nur auf den Verkauf der Gabel im Gebrauchtmarkt abzielt.
> 
> ...



Wie bereits erwähnt... 
Was für dich unwichtig ist, ist für andere durchaus interessant! Von entscheidet hab ich nie gesprochen. Eben so wenig hab ich jemals behauptet das die jetzt von Cannondale eingesetzte Gabel grundsätzlich nichts Taugen würde. Und wenn ich mich aufrege über etwas, willst du nicht mehr in meiner nähe sein bzw. liest sich das dann noch ganz anders...
All das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, das die neue Jekyll 4 Ausstattung aus Wirtschaftlicher sicht weniger wert ist als beim Vorjahres Modell. Und das ist unterm strich ein Nachteil für den Kunden, auch wenn das Fahrrad dadurch genau so gut oder schlecht Funktioniert. Denke aber ich hab das vielleicht nicht so super verständlich rüber gebracht...

Im übrigen gibt es die Sektor TK auch in einer Solo-Air Variante. Insofern ist mal noch gar nicht sicher ob es auch die Coil Variante ist die Cannondale Verbauen wird. "Zu mindestens hab ich das noch in keiner 2012 Spezifikation so deutlich Lesen können." 

Ich denke aber was hier am meisten stört. Ist mehr oder minder dein Ton bzw. die art und weise wie du reagiert bzw. geschrieben hast. Das kommt halt einfach pampig rüber wenn man seine Argumentation mit Sprüchen über Fox Stickermalen und Feuchtenträumen untermauert... vor allem wenn man dann noch Liest dass du Probleme mit deiner eigenen Fox Gabel hast. Da zählt man schnell eins und zwei zusammen und glaubt du hast ein grundsätzliches Fox Problem und willst einfach nur deinem Unmut Luft machen und etwas rum stänkern. Na ja, und das man mit solchen Sprüchen auch indirekt Persönlich wird steht noch auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. Insofern würde ich mir immer gut überlegen ob ich so mit Leuten rede die mich nicht kennen. Unter Kumpels bzw. Leuten die einen kennen ist das sicher kein Problem... nichts für ungut, aber vielleicht betrachtest auch mal andere Sichtweisen bzw. nimmst das einfach mal so hin das du dich selber in die Situation gebracht hast. 

Ich denke da mit sollte das Thema aber jetzt endgültig geklärt sein... immerhin geht es hier ums Jekyll und nicht um Fox vs Rockshox oder gar Persönlich leiden.


----------



## grey (10. August 2011)

fknobel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich muss Papa M. absolut recht geben. Die ausstatung vom 2012er Jekyll 4 mod. ist eine zumuhtung im gegensatz zum 2011er Jekyll 4 mod.


du hast mehr oder weniger  geschrieben es ist eine zumutung im gegensatz zum 2011er. Ich weiß nicht was man da falsch verstehen soll, aufjedenfall wein nicht wenn eine bissigere antwort darauf kommt.



fknobel schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist die beim 2012er mod. eingebaute Rockshox Gabel eine Gabel aus dem 300-400 Preissegment. Die Fox Gabel im 2011er mod. ist hingegen im Preisbereich von 800-1000 angesiedelt! Oder teusche ich mich da?  Das ist schon ein echt krasser unterschied und dann ist das Bike noch min. 100 Teurer... das nenne ich mal Gewinoptimierung.



300-400 Preis segment vs 800-1000! krasse gewinnoptimierung. -> Das war jetzt der grund warum ich den Sticker vorschlag gemacht habe.



fknobel schrieb:


> Ansonsten sind die unterschiede aber auch recht ordentlich, auch wenn es auf den erstenblick nur nach kleinigkeiten aussieht.
> 
> Hier mal zwei Links...
> 
> ...



Laut deinen eigenen Links wird eine 





> Gabel: ROCKSHOX SEKTOR TK, DUAL POSITION, LOCKOUT, REBOUND, 15QR THRU AXLE, 1.5


 verbaut.
Das wäre dann wenn man den Angaben aus dem SRAM Rockshox 2012er Katalog auf seite 8 glauben darf eine Dual Position Coil. (nachdem Dual Position Air nur für Lyrik, Relevation und Totem released wird)
Und ja, den Schritt halte ich für mutig im positiven sinne.


----------



## fknobel (10. August 2011)

Lass gut sein, du begreifst nicht was ich versucht hab dir zu sagen. Was du mit sprüchen wie "wein nicht wenn eine bisigere Antwort drauf kommt" nur untermauerst! 

Im übrigen... SRAM Schreibt selber gar nichts von der "Dual Position" Technik bei der Sektor TK:

http://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/products/sektor-tk

Also dürfen wir wieder gespannt sein was nachher wirklich am Bike Montiert ist...


----------



## grey (10. August 2011)

weil auf der sram homepage bei den produkten noch die 2011er sind und dual position mit 2012 gelaunched wurde.
lg


----------



## 245CR (10. August 2011)

Gibt es jetzt schon irgendwelche Tipps für eine Kettenführung und einen Bashguard für mein Jekyll 3??


----------



## gmk (10. August 2011)

245CR schrieb:


> Gibt es jetzt schon irgendwelche Tipps für eine Kettenführung und einen Bashguard für mein Jekyll 3??



bionicon
http://www.bionicon.com/ac/c-guide


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. August 2011)

245CR schrieb:


> Gibt es jetzt schon irgendwelche Tipps für eine Kettenführung und einen Bashguard für mein Jekyll 3??



2011er mit Dreilochkettenblatt? Sieht momentan noch echt schlecht aus.


----------



## mountainbikerit (11. August 2011)

Hy Cannondale Freunde,

sucht jemand ein Jekyll Hi-Hod1 - würde meines abgeben.

Mehr Infos unter [email protected]


----------



## Redshred (11. August 2011)

Hallo 
ich hoffe mal das ein Jekyll 3 im nächsten Jahr nicht besonders teurer wird

habe jetzt aber schon 2 Preise gesehen und 3299 EURO würde ja gerade noch gehen aber 
3599 ????

http://www.radstand-bielefeld.de/product_info.php/info/p464_Cannondale-Jekyll-3.html

http://badbikes-online.de/shop/arti...20Jekyll%203%20Allmountain%20Bike%202012-001&


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. August 2011)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (14. August 2011)

zur Info wegen der Reverb:

Habe sie damals wegen "Rückstellfunktion" eingeschickt,da die Sattelstange nicht mehr hochgefahren ist.

nach 3 Wochen kam sie wieder zurück....funktioniert!!

4malige Betätigung gleiches Spiel in Lichtblau!!!!

Jetzt hab ich mir ein Herz genommen:

Wenn die Reverb nicht mehr von selbst hoch fährt, prüft ob die silberfarbene Dichtmuffe ( wo das Oberrohr in das Unterrohr fährt) fest sitzt. Wenn nicht, anziehen ... Reverb aus dem Sitzrohr nehmen und unten wieder Luft einpumpen ! ( nicht am Ölsystem herumspielen!"!!)

Siehe da volle funktionsfähigkeit!!!!!!!!

lg
Manuel


----------



## Torpit (14. August 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> zur Info wegen der Reverb:
> 
> Habe sie damals wegen "Rückstellfunktion" eingeschickt,da die Sattelstange nicht mehr hochgefahren ist.
> 
> ...



Das gleiche Problem hatte ich diese Woche auch mit meiner Reverb. Bei mir hatte sich auch die silberne Muffe gelöst und dann ist sie nicht mehr hoch gefahren. Hab dann die Sattelstange von Hand rausgezogen das ich wenigsten noch fahren konnte. Daheim habe ich dann auch wieder Luft reingepumpt aber wenn ich sie wieder abgesenkt habe ist die Luft wieder raus gegangen. Sattelstütze ist jetzt unterwegs zum Händler, ist ja schliesslich erst 3Wochen alt. Mal abwarten.
Gruss Torsten


----------



## 245CR (15. August 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> bionicon
> http://www.bionicon.com/ac/c-guide




Gibts wirklich nichts anderes, irgendwie kommt mir das Teil sehr suspekt vor. Gibt es nichts was ich an der ISG montieren kann? Gibt es auch keine möglichkeiten eines Bashguard. Ich hab keine lust am nächstbesten Felsen meine Zähne vom Kettenblatt zu verlieren?!


----------



## kantn-manuel (15. August 2011)

Also bashguard ist überhauptvkein problem.
3fach kefû sehr kompliziert, da der zwischenraum zwischen iscg-flansch und kleinem kettenblatt ( bzw. Kettenblattschrauben sehr gering ist . Sprich knapp 3mm.

Mfg
Manuek


----------



## kantn-manuel (19. August 2011)

....meine Reverb ist schon wieder im Gebüsch!!!


----------



## MTBDave (20. August 2011)

Kann mir jemand ein Tipp geben wie ich das Rad mit der Steckachse von der Gabel bekomme? Und was haben die Zahlen zu sagen auf der andere Seite des Schnellspanners? Ist meine erste Steckachse. 

Beim Bikerkollegen seiner Steckachse sieht alles auch etwas anders aus. 

Danke und Grüße

Dave

Zm Thema Kefü: Ich hatte die Stinger montiert und hatte 2x ein defektes Tretlager, da anscheinend zu wenig Platz ist bei zwischen Aufnahme, Kettenblättern & Co. und dadurch Druck auf dem Innenlager entsteht. Wie gesagt, 2 mal hinüber. Im September ist Bikemesse - evtl. gibt's da was nettes neues das wo änderst montiert werden kann. 

Bashguard: Habe einen NC-17 verbaut. Kein Problem. Wieso auch? Muss doch nur aufs Kettenblatt passen.


----------



## kantn-manuel (20. August 2011)

Ich verstehe deine frage nicht, leider? Wie soll das gehen, steckachse samt rad demontieren?

Beziehungsweise,wechen sinn verfolgst du damit?

....und die zahlen, weiss ich auch nicht,.....aber guckst du hier


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/archive/index.php?t-525116.html

Mfg
M


----------



## MTBDave (20. August 2011)

Sag mir einfach wie du das Rad demontierst um den Schlauch zu wechseln


----------



## bogomehl (20. August 2011)

Schau mal hier. 

Anleitung von Fox zum ein/ausbauen und einstellen der Spannkraft vom
Schnellverschluss.

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/010/ger/index.html

Gruß Bogomehl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBDave (20. August 2011)

Hi Bogo!

Thx!

Bloß finde ich hier nichts zum Schnellverschluss. Gabel einstellen, Wartung etc.... ...aber Schnellverschluss? Nicht mal über die Suche -> ?

Hab alles durchgeklickt...

Grüße

Dave


----------



## kantn-manuel (20. August 2011)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Sag mir einfach wie du das Rad demontierst um den Schlauch zu wechseln



vielleicht funktionierts so...............

beim Einbau genau umgekehrt ;-)


----------



## bogomehl (20. August 2011)

Hallo Dave 

Guck mal unter

Gabeln / 32mm / 32mm 15QR-Achssystem

Ist eigentlich alles ganz gut beschrieben.

MfG

Bogomehl


----------



## MTBDave (20. August 2011)

Danke euch!

@Mauel: Was isn das für ein PDF? Mal eben selbst erteilt, oder was? 


Danke und Grüße

Dave

Edti: Die Beschreibung bei Fox ist echt excellent!


----------



## kantn-manuel (20. August 2011)

Ja klar, 2 fotos gemacht, rein ins powerpoint, pdf druck und ab die post!

....  Wenns hilft ;-)


----------



## USB (22. August 2011)

...wie aufwendig , Schnellspanner auf & nach links drehen hätte es wohl 
auch getan . Ansonsten " Finger " weg von diesem Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hafrazi (2. September 2011)

seit zehn Tagen ist hier Ruhe angesagt, sieht so aus dass jetzt jeder weiss wie man das Vorderrad ausbaut und somit alle Probleme gelöst wären.


----------



## kantn-manuel (2. September 2011)

Oiso meines läuft perfekt. Die reverb ist wieder im gebüsch. (de fakto scheuern die führungsrillen in der laufbuchse den o ring auf und somit ist der luftverlust vorprogrammiert.) 

Das rad läuft super!

....es war von anfang nur die schlecht eibgestellte 3x10 schaltung.

Bergab gibt es eine sicherheit, dass ich zeitweise angst vor mir selbst bekomme

Und bergauf bin ich keinen deut langsamer als mit meinem 10kg ktm myroon hardtail.

Das konzept vom jekyll umgelegt auf ein 29er und ich würd schon mein nächstes rad ordern.   

Alles super


----------



## Mr_Caberius (2. September 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> Bergab gibt es eine sicherheit, dass ich zeitweise angst vor mir selbst bekomme


word!


----------



## kantn-manuel (2. September 2011)

Mr_Caberius schrieb:


> word!



??

....da meine geschwindigkeit sehr hoch wird


----------



## Sagatasan (2. September 2011)

Mr_Caberius schrieb:


> word!


 
word²

bergab geht echt die post ab!!!


----------



## Redshred (2. September 2011)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Mr_Caberius (3. September 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> ??
> 
> ....da meine geschwindigkeit sehr hoch wird



"word" meint: genau der selben Meinung zu sein.

Kurz und knapp ist es meines Erachtens seitens CD nicht bloß Marketing vom "OVERMOUNTAIN" zu sprechen.


----------



## hafrazi (3. September 2011)

Mr_Caberius schrieb:


> "word" meint: genau der selben Meinung zu sein.
> 
> Kurz und knapp ist es meines Erachtens seitens CD nicht bloß Marketing vom "OVERMOUNTAIN" zu sprechen.



word


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. September 2011)

Mit ner schwarz/grünen Hope ist das der Brüller!


----------



## Dr Hide (3. September 2011)

Habe bisher auch nur mitgelesen. Bin seit einer Woche mit dem Jekyll unterwegs. Schnelles Rad rauf und runter. Das geringe Gewicht macht sich extrem bemerkbar. Die Reverb arbeitet einwandfrei. Fahre viel Stein\Fels Untergrund mit technischen Passagen und bin entspannter unterwegs als mit dem Moto. Der NobyN ist mit Schlauch da etwas überfordert und wird noch auf Schlauchlos geändert  Werde nach drei Jahren Plattform Pedal wieder auf Klicks umsteigen weil das Rad so nach vorne geht.
Bis jetzt ca. 7000 hm ohne Stress und immer Grinsen. 
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XtR3m3 (3. September 2011)

Mein Jekyll 3 sollte am Montag kommen. Nach deinen Erfahrungen ist meine Vorfreude noch gróßer


----------



## JackRackam (4. September 2011)

*Wer wartet eigentlich noch immer auf sein Jekyll?*
Meins (Hi-Mod2) war auf 18. August aversiert und nun soll es ab 8.09. ausgeliefert werden. Ich bin voll am...:kotz:

JackR

P.S. Im Tourmagazin ist ein Artikel über Peter Denk... nur so am Rande.


----------



## XtR3m3 (4. September 2011)

<p>Meins ist laut Cannondale schon verschickt </p> Lieferzeit war eine Woche.


----------



## USB (4. September 2011)

Hallo ,

fahre ein Jekyll 3 2011 , bräuchte aber dringend eine Kettenführung was 
gibt es den da angemessenes ? Das mit dem Röhrchen( Bionicon Variante) habe ich schon gesehen. Was gibts denn noch & gut ist . 

Weiß eben nicht was paßt es gibt ja dutzende Vaianten zu kaufen. 

Fahre die Ori 3 Fach FSA Kurbel , evtl. will ich auf 38 oder 40 Blatt runtergehen . Oder muss die Kurbel weichen ... das "kleine Schwarze" brauch ich eh "nie".Wobei das ja auch nicht mit der Kettenführung
zu tun hat.

Fahre gerade den BARON vorne , genialer Reifen. Hinten geht gar nicht , man rollt kaum noch Bergab ;-)

Danke für Info´s 

Gruss
USB


----------



## dasphonk (4. September 2011)

Könnte bitte mal einer der Jekyll-Fahrer ein Foto von seinem Dämpfer machen...kann man bei Euch auch im unbelasteten Zustand ein wenig von der Kolbenstange sehen?


----------



## Dr Hide (4. September 2011)

...so sollte es aussehen.


----------



## kantn-manuel (4. September 2011)

so siehts bei mir aus


----------



## dasphonk (4. September 2011)

Na klasse...bei mir ist ein wenig von der Kolbenstange zu sehen. Ich mach mal morgen ein Foto. Hatte hier nicht mal einer etwas von einer Diskussion in einem englischen Forum genau zu dem Thema geschrieben?


----------



## hafrazi (4. September 2011)

grurs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (4. September 2011)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Na klasse...bei mir ist ein wenig von der Kolbenstange zu sehen. Ich mach mal morgen ein Foto. Hatte hier nicht mal einer etwas von einer Diskussion in einem englischen Forum genau zu dem Thema geschrieben?



Hatte ich auch eine zeit lang. Ging aber weg ohne mein zutun


----------



## bogomehl (5. September 2011)

Hallo auch,

Habe in einem anderem Forum auch von dem Problem mit der Kolbenstange gelesen.

Hatte sich aber auch wie von kantn-manuel beschrieben nach ein paar Ausfahrten von alleine erledigt. Hat vielleicht was mit den Dichtungen zu tun. Dauert wahrscheinlich etwas bis die schön geschmeidig funktionieren.

Mein Jekyll ist endlich beim Händler angekommen. Werde es morgen abholen und freue mich schon extrem auf die erste Tour .

Gruß Bogomehl


----------



## kantn-manuel (5. September 2011)

Habe soeben jekyll 3 in ultra blue für meine frau gekauft.


----------



## JackRackam (5. September 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> Habe soeben jekyll 3 in ultra blue für meine frau gekauft.


 
 ... da wird sie sich aber freuen!

Machst du dir dann Zusatzgewichte ans HiMod-1 es dann ausgeglichen ist, wenn ihr zusammen fahrt?


----------



## kantn-manuel (5. September 2011)

Das ding ist "small" umd meins ein "large". Somit is gleich ;-)

Vielleicht kauf ich für meins 8-eckige laufräder um den rollwiderstand zu erhöhen ;-)


----------



## hafrazi (5. September 2011)

Mach dann bitte mal ein Bildli rein hab noch nie ein S gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (5. September 2011)

Stell die beiden in relation zueinander


----------



## mucho (5. September 2011)

falls die kolbenstange zu sehen ist: negativkammer ablassen, positivkammer ablassen, positivkammer aufpumpen und dann negativkammer aufpumpen. ist sie nun verschwunden?


----------



## kantn-manuel (5. September 2011)

.....also, mir fährt die Kette nie wieder in die Sitzstrebe 

und 2tens das Jekyll 3 in Ultra Blue Grösse Small noch beim Händler stehend .
Das Jekyll dahinter ist ein HM1, hab aber nicht auf die Grösse gesehen.


----------



## hafrazi (5. September 2011)

das geht ja fix bei dir. das hm1 dahinter ist wohl ein M.

hast du das Blech angeklebt und mit was ?


----------



## kantn-manuel (5. September 2011)

Ich klebe eigentlich alles in meinem leben mit MS-Polymer (seit ca. 4 Jahren)

Habe mehrere versucht, aber das ms-polymer von "fischer" ist mir das liebste.
(vielleicht auch, weil ich 8 jahre f. Diese fa. Gearbeitet habe.

Klebe damit auch fliesen, stein, beton, alu,stahl,edelstahl. 

Kombiniert die vorzüge von silikon und acryl.

Einzig PE,PP,PMMA, etc. geht nicht.

Und das blech ist ein "rest" edelstahl aus einer schlosserei in den schraubstock eingespannt, ecke umgeschlagen...... fertig


----------



## hafrazi (5. September 2011)

ich meinerseits würde eine Wachfolie 0.3 - 0.6 mm Dicke anpassen und in Cr-Co-Mo giessen, und ankleben (weiss ja jetzt welcher Kleber),


----------



## dasphonk (5. September 2011)

mucho schrieb:


> falls die kolbenstange zu sehen ist: negativkammer ablassen, positivkammer ablassen, positivkammer aufpumpen und dann negativkammer aufpumpen. ist sie nun verschwunden?



Also erstmal Danke für die Antworten. Habe es gerade mal ausprobiert....wenn ich den Druck der Negativkammer ablasse, ist die Kolbenstange nicht mehr zu sehen. Ich kann dann eine ganze Weile pumpen, bis dann irgendwann die Kolbenstange sich wieder ein Stück zeigt. Die Drücke habe ich nach den Vorgaben aus dem Manual eingestellt.

Bin in letzter Zeit nicht viel zum fahren gekommen, aber am Wochenende habe ich 3 Tage reserviert. Werde mein Jekyll dann im Thüringer Wald bewegen. Vielleicht hilft ja einfach ein wenig mehr Action für den Dämpfer !?


----------



## kantn-manuel (5. September 2011)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Also erstmal Danke für die Antworten. Habe es gerade mal ausprobiert....wenn ich den Druck der Negativkammer ablasse, ist die Kolbenstange nicht mehr zu sehen. Ich kann dann eine ganze Weile pumpen, bis dann irgendwann die Kolbenstange sich wieder ein Stück zeigt. Die Drücke habe ich nach den Vorgaben aus dem Manual eingestellt.
> 
> Bin in letzter Zeit nicht viel zum fahren gekommen, aber am Wochenende habe ich 3 Tage reserviert. Werde mein Jekyll dann im Thüringer Wald bewegen. Vielleicht hilft ja einfach ein wenig mehr Action für den Dämpfer !?



Wie heissts so schön "word" ;-)


----------



## XtR3m3 (5. September 2011)

Habe heute mein Jekyll 3 2011 bekommen mit dem 2012er Rahmen ein weiss / rot Dann kanns ja jetzt losgehen


----------



## 1st_Parma (5. September 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> Wie heissts so schön "word" ;-)


 
word.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (6. September 2011)

hat irgendjemand ein Ultra Blue Jekyll, dass dem des Prospekts entspricht (Lackierung) ?????

so habs ich vorgefunden...

anscheinend hat cd nur die Himods lt. Katalog lackiert.


----------



## hafrazi (6. September 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> anscheinend hat cd nur die Himods lt. Katalog lackiert.



ja aber da stimmt die Farbe nicht, dafür die Aufteilung.


----------



## kantn-manuel (6. September 2011)

so leute

hier der vergleich:

Jekyll 3 Ultra Blue in Small zu Jekyll HM Large ( ich muss leider auch sagen, dass mein Grün neben dem Blau ziemlich verblasst!!!)


----------



## hafrazi (6. September 2011)

und rote Mallet 2.


----------



## USB (17. September 2011)

Hallo ,

kann mir bitte mal jemand eine Auskunft geben . Paßt die Kettenführung 
ISCG oder brauche ich ISCG05 ? Fahre Jekyll3 2011 .

Wo liegt denn überhaubt der Unterschied ? Fahre BB30 aber gut denke das ist klar

Danke für ne Info 

Gruss


----------



## kantn-manuel (17. September 2011)

Das jekyll hat eine iscg 03 AUFNAHME.
Google mal iscg 03 und dann 05. 
Der durchmesser bzw. Die winkel sind unterschiedlich!

...somit nur iscg 03!

Dein problem, welche kefü du montieren kannst ist damit aber nicht gelöst!


----------



## Teex (17. September 2011)

ISCG old oder auch ISCG genannt sollte bei dir passen hat bei meinem Claymore auch funktioniert und dieses hat ja auch die 03er Aufnahmen.


----------



## kantn-manuel (17. September 2011)

Das problem ist, dass beim jekyll der zwischenraum kurbel zu iscg-flansch minimalst isz,aber just have a try! Viel vergnûgen.

Bei einem 3er jekyll wurd ich zu der bionicon kefü greifen

Mfg
M


----------



## kantn-manuel (19. September 2011)

Apropos: sag-meter:

Habe cd ein mail auf der homepage geschrieben. 

Antwort war, dass der sagmeter nur fur den amerikanischen markt sei.

....dann musste hafrazi einen haben hihi.

Werde das mail mal posten (schreibe vom tel. ) deswegen noch kein anhang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (19. September 2011)

Mein 3-Zeiler:
My wife and I have bought a Jekyll this year. We are looking forward to get an SAG-Indicator, as seen in the magazines.
How about that??
Please answer me

Antwort:

Dear Manuel,

Unfortunately this is an item that's only available for the USA market, we will not have this in Europe.
You can indicate the SAG of your Jekyll according the owners manual.

With kind regards,

Customer Service
Visit us online.


P Please consider the environment before printing this email. 



Name: manuel


----------



## kantn-manuel (19. September 2011)

aja...........

meine Frau hatte gestern einen Kettenriss:

Jekyll 3 : KMC Kette.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass das ohne weiteres auf Garnatie geht, selbst wenn es ein Verschleissteil ist.
vielleicht mal 100km drauf gehabt....


----------



## micha13 (19. September 2011)

Also ich will ja nichts sagen,

aber es hat auch was gutes wenn man einen neuen Rahmen bekommt. Denn da ist auch der SAG - meter dabei


----------



## kantn-manuel (19. September 2011)

micha13 schrieb:


> Also ich will ja nichts sagen,
> 
> aber es hat auch was gutes wenn man einen neuen Rahmen bekommt. Denn da ist auch der SAG - meter dabei



Mein rad war auch neu


----------



## hafrazi (19. September 2011)

ich selber hab keinen Sagomertermesser bekommen, die haben mir damals sowieso nicht alles geliefert Pumpe fehlte und sonst wohl noch die Unterlagsscheiben fürs Hinterrad.
das wurde mir aber mit 100 Dollars vergolten.


----------



## micha13 (19. September 2011)

Die 100 ist wohl bei cannondale üblich, die Summe kenne ich auch.

Du musst zweimal einen neuen Rahmen bekommen, denn alle guten Dinge sind drei und alles ist dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hafrazi (19. September 2011)

ne ist vom Händler in den USA der hatte wohl alles ausgepackt und danach das Zübehörsäckli liegen gelassen und nachsenden hätte sich nicht gelohnt da hat er mir meine MwSt. geschenkt. Obwohl 8% nicht diesem Betrag entsprechen, wäre das dreifache gewesen.


----------



## kantn-manuel (19. September 2011)

Freunde, ich bringe das Grinsen gar nicht aus dem Gesicht.

Bionicon hat den c-guide weiterentwickelt!!!!!!!

Die Antwort auf alle Ke-Fü fragen ;-)

ich habs bestellt, weiss zwar nicht wann ich sie bekomme, is aber noch besser als die 1er Variante, die ich auch hatte 

http://www.google.cz/imgres?q=c.gui...tart=0&ndsp=52&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0&tx=64&ty=73


----------



## micha13 (19. September 2011)

uii wie geil ist das denn?

Heisst man kann sie jetzt auch für den Carbonrahmen benutzen ohne Angst zu haben das da was abgeht was eigentlich am Rahmen bleiben soll?


----------



## kantn-manuel (19. September 2011)

Genau das!!!!


----------



## micha13 (20. September 2011)

bitte einmal mitbestellen


----------



## kantn-manuel (20. September 2011)

kommt angeblich erst anfang 2012


----------



## MTBDave (20. September 2011)

> Das Gewicht der FÃ¼hrung liegt bei 19g, es gibt schicke Eloxalfarben und ab Anfang 2012 einen Preis von 39,90â¬.





Shit! Anfang 2012 ist auch dehnbar. Hoffe es passt dann pÃ¼nktlich zum Start in die Saison 2012.


----------



## anditirol (20. September 2011)

Sag Meter: Habe jetzt auch einen ergattert, bei einem neueren Jekyll war der Sag Meter mit dabei, mein Händler hat ihn mir dankenswerter Weise gegeben. Die Aussage von CD dass der Sag Meter nur für die USA bestimmt ist ist also schlichtweg falsch...

Bionicon Kettenführung: Ich hatte das erste Modell drauf: Alle 20 bis 30.000 hm muss die Rolle getauscht werden. Zudem erhöht sich der Verschleiss der Kette bei Regen und schmutzigem Untergrund enorm. Einmal habe ich mir sogar das Röllchen wegen lehmigen Schlamm weg gerissen. Der Wiederstand ist bei grossem Kettenblatt auch um einiges grösser, bei kleinem geht's noch.... Ich würde die Führung nur bedingt empfehlen....


Dämpfer: Habe einen neuen Dämpfer. Dieser pfeift. Pfeift eurer auch bzw. gibt sich das mit der Zeit?


----------



## Lord-Speed (20. September 2011)

@anditirol

hast du eine Beschreibung für den SAG-Meter ??
Wäre nett wenn du mir was zukommen lassen könntest.
Danke !
Gruß Frank


----------



## kantn-manuel (20. September 2011)

Ein alu-schleppzeiger
Googles mal
Cqnnondale jekyll sqgmeter "bilder"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hafrazi (20. September 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> Dämpfer: Habe einen neuen Dämpfer. Dieser pfeift. Pfeift eurer auch bzw. gibt sich das mit der Zeit?



Da pfeift nix und hat nie was gepfiffen.
Bei der Gabel peifft es bei ersten einfedern ein paar mal.

Aber wieso haste einen neuen Dämpfer gebraucht?

War mit der Bionicon Kefü auch nicht so zufrieden hab das selber so erlebt wie bei Dir. Fahre seit ein paar Monaten wieder ohne und habe aber auch keine Probleme mit Klemmern.


----------



## anditirol (20. September 2011)

Lord-Speed schrieb:


> @anditirol
> 
> hast du eine Beschreibung für den SAG-Meter ??
> Wäre nett wenn du mir was zukommen lassen könntest.
> ...



Hier ein Bild, meiner schaut bis auf die Farbe genau so aus:


----------



## anditirol (20. September 2011)

hafrazi schrieb:


> Da pfeift nix und hat nie was gepfiffen.
> Bei der Gabel peifft es bei ersten einfedern ein paar mal.
> 
> Aber wieso haste einen neuen Dämpfer gebraucht?
> ...



Bei mir ist der Dämpferkolben nicht mehr zurückgefahren. War mit 30% Sag ohne draufsitzen unterwegs  Federgabel wurde auch wieder mal getauscht. Bis alles getauscht wurde wars ein harter Weg :-/ Und jetzt das pfeifen, aber  mal abwarten, viell. wird's ja besser....


----------



## kantn-manuel (20. September 2011)

Freunde, ich bräuchte ein paar fotos von euren schleppzeigern, in A weiss keiner was davon! Sagenhaft


----------



## micha13 (20. September 2011)

Wie bekomme ich denn nun eine vernünftige lösung fur die kefü?


----------



## kantn-manuel (20. September 2011)

Das ist nicht so einfach! Mit bb30 als bottom-bracket. Zwischenraum zwischen kettenblattschrauben und iscg flansch ist so gering, dass du eigentlich nichts montieren kannst, ohne zusätzliche veränderungen.

Ich habe eine lösung angedacht, bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen.
Ich empfehle die bionicon


----------



## gmk (20. September 2011)

dachte der sagmeter wird nachgeliefert...
wieso soll's den nur für USA geben(?)


----------



## Papa Midnight (20. September 2011)

Die brauchen das.


----------



## kantn-manuel (20. September 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> dachte der sagmeter wird nachgeliefert...
> wieso soll's den nur für USA geben(?)


würd mich auch interessieren!!!!!!!!!!!

ein sauhaufen bei cannondale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dagon (21. September 2011)

Gestern vor dem ersten Ritt:






Nachdem ich 9 Jahre Jekyll gefahren hatte, hatte ich mir ein 10,5 kg AMR Lector aus Carbon angeschafft. Meine Marathons habe ich aber auschließlich mit dem Aluhardtail gefahren und das Fully zum Touren genutzt. Für Schlüsselstellen war das aber nichts. Man hat immer Angst um Material und manche Sachen fährt man erst garnicht. Ab ca. Februar steht dann ein bereits bestelltes Scalpel 29 Carbon 2 bei mir, dass meine neue Marathonwaffe wird. Für den richtigen Fahrspaß, bei dem auch mal was kaputt gehen darf, habe ich mir jetzt noch ein Jekyll 4 von diesem Jahr ergattert. Gestern habe ich es ausgiebig getestet. Es ist unglaublich welche Sicherheit das Bike vermittelt. Ich hatte eine Schlüsselstelle, die ich bislang nie gefahren bin. Mit dem Jekyll habe ich nicht mal meine Schoner Knieschoner aus dem Rucksack geholt.  Normalerweise mache ich auf meiner Feierabendrunde immer so ca. 900 hm. Mit dem Jekyll waren es gestern allerdings 1800 hm, weil ich ständig irgendwo hoch bin, um den Downhill zu rocken.  Das Mehrgewicht von 4 KG merkt man natürlich aber wen kümmert's, bei dem Fahrspaß! Marathons fahre ich damit eh nicht.


----------



## Lord-Speed (21. September 2011)

@anditirol
vielen Dank für die Fotos. Wie er aussieht weiss ich.
Ich baue mir das Teil selber nach und wollte die Funktion irgendwie verstehen.
Schleppzeiger oder ???????

Danke !

Gruß Frank


----------



## anditirol (21. September 2011)

Lord-Speed schrieb:


> @anditirol
> vielen Dank für die Fotos. Wie er aussieht weiss ich.
> Ich baue mir das Teil selber nach und wollte die Funktion irgendwie verstehen.
> Schleppzeiger oder ???????
> ...



Ich mach dir heut ein Foto von meinem Sagmeter... Hab noch nie was von einem Schleppzeiger gehört, könnt aber sein dass es einer ist 
Hab mir selber eine kleine Skala gebaut, auf dem Rad selber gibt's ja keine...


----------



## kantn-manuel (21. September 2011)

schleppzeiger heisst nur, dass der "Zeiger" in dem Fall der "finger" des Sagmeters bis zu dem Punkt mitgeschleppt wird, wo der maximale Ausschlag war. So kannst du dann ablesen. 

nachher kannst du ihn wieder auf "Null" stellen und er wird dir wieder das Neue maximum anzeigen


----------



## anditirol (21. September 2011)

Hier ein Bild, die Funktion sieht man glaub ich ganz gut....


----------



## kantn-manuel (21. September 2011)

Freunde!

Kefü.....

guckt mal hier!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.g-junkies.de/dreist-iscg_2.html

das ist es, die frage ist nur, ob der zwischenraum reicht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (21. September 2011)

THATS IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.g-junkies.de/foto_iscg/pix_2/dreist_i3_05.jpg


----------



## hafrazi (21. September 2011)

Haste nicht schon mit dieser rumgespielt oder was erklärt Deine Freude??????
versenkte Schrauben ??????


----------



## hafrazi (21. September 2011)

ach ja gabs ja nicht mit iscg Aufnahme.


----------



## kantn-manuel (21. September 2011)

Freunde: habe mir erlaubt jekyll fahrer als solche zu bezeichnen.

Ja hab gebastelt, aber war nie wirklich zufrieden mit dem ergebnis.

Fest steht fur mich: ich bestelle das ding mit "et" verwende die et als distanzplatte. Ein distanzring von fsa an der kurbel und erwarte mir ein ergebnis...

Bericht folgt in ca. 2wochen, dann sollt ichs verbaut haben.


Mfg


----------



## Lord-Speed (21. September 2011)

@anditirol

SUPER !
Vielen Dank !!
Werde mir das Teil mal nachbauen und ausprobieren.

Gruß 
Frank


----------



## anditirol (21. September 2011)

Lord-Speed schrieb:


> @anditirol
> 
> SUPER !
> Vielen Dank !!
> ...



Bitte gerne! Und hoffe es klappt!


----------



## micha13 (21. September 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> Freunde: habe mir erlaubt jekyll fahrer als solche zu bezeichnen.
> 
> Ja hab gebastelt, aber war nie wirklich zufrieden mit dem ergebnis.
> 
> ...


 
Das würde mich dann natürlich auch mal sehr interresieren wie es funktioniert...


----------



## Konaschaf (21. September 2011)

Servus,

ich hab jetzt am Jekyll und  am GT Force Bionicon C-Guides verbaut, diese funktionieren sehr gut.
Ab Dezember soll die 2. Version rauskommen - ein Muster davon teste ich im Moment (allerdings am Force) und muss sagen, dass das Teil noch besser funktioniert als die jetzige.
Für 40 Eur sicherlich eine gute Investition.

Was den Sag Meter angeht - da ranken sich Gerüchte selbst bei C'Dale, keiner der Mitarbeiter dort will jemals so ein Teil mit eigenen Augen (ausser im Handbuch) gesehen haben.


----------



## hafrazi (21. September 2011)

@kantn-manuel



kantn-manuel schrieb:


> Freunde: habe mir erlaubt jekyll fahrer als solche zu bezeichnen.





habe *Freude* geschrieben und auch gemeint, habe kein Problem als Freund bezeichnet zu werden.....


----------



## kantn-manuel (21. September 2011)

das ist der schrott mit den smartphones

...aber ich denke, dass ichs diesmal hinbekomme. Plan ist eigentlich nur daran gescheitert, dass mein acad nicht auf 64bit system läuft und ich es eigentlich mit laser aus einem aluteil schneiden lassen wollte.

Mit der Grundplatte sollte alles erledigt sein (sogar die Distanzplatte für die E-Type Aufnahme ist dabei).

Wenn alles gut geht, könnten wir eine tolle Lösung haben.

Ich habe das Teil heute mal bestellt, rechne dass ich es nächste Woche habe.
Meine Kurbellager sind eh auch im Gebüsch. Somit tutti kompletti nuovola.

deswegen die Freude, Freunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roman2410 (21. September 2011)

Also ich hab nen Cannondale Jekyll 3 seid Juli....
Etwa 700km und etwa 8500hm...
Bin wirklich sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike....
Ich bräuchte jetzt aber noch ne Kettenführung. 
Ich werde demnächst auf Sram XO 2 Fach Kurbel mit 28/42 Zähne umbauen. 
Hab bisher keine passende Kettenführung gefunden. 
Die c/guide von Bionicon hab ich schon dran, ist aber nach 300km schon fast durch, deswegen der Wechsel.
Bin sehr dankbar für Ratschläge.


----------



## gmk (21. September 2011)

Roman2410 schrieb:


> Also ich hab nen Cannondale Jekyll 3 seid Juli....
> Etwa 700km und etwa 8500hm...
> Bin wirklich sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike....
> Ich bräuchte jetzt aber noch ne Kettenführung.
> ...



wie schafft man *das*??


----------



## Roman2410 (21. September 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> wie schafft man *das*??



*DAS* hab ich mich auch schon gefragt...???
Ist aber wirklich schon fast durchgeschliffen, ich denke noch so 50km dann ist se komplett hinüber....


----------



## gmk (21. September 2011)

Roman2410 schrieb:


> *DAS* hab ich mich auch schon gefragt...???
> Ist aber wirklich schon fast durchgeschliffen, ich denke noch so 50km dann ist se komplett hinüber....



meinst du das röllchen oder wie (?)


----------



## Roman2410 (21. September 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> meinst du das röllchen oder wie (?)



Jo, das Kunststoff "röhrchen" wo vom Schrumpfschlauch gehalten wird.


----------



## anditirol (22. September 2011)

Erfahrungen Sag-Meter: 
Wenn man den Druck wie angegeben fährt, hat man so ca. 25-30% Sag. 
Das Dämpfersetup ist doch weniger progressiv wie es sich anfühlt. Wenn ich mit 25-30% Sag (meine Trail/Transalp Einstellung) unterwegs bin, dann hat man bei Sprüngen mit zentraler Landung ab ca. 30-40 cm einen Durchschlag. Um also auch für härtere Gangart (meine Enduro Einstellung) gerüstet zu sein muss man einen guten Schritt in der Tabelle nach oben gehen, der Sag ist dann so um die 20%. 

Das Werbegefasel von den Dämpfer mit 35-40% Sag fahren ist also laut meiner Erfahrung eher Blödsinn, da schlägt man schon bei einer grösseren Wurzel durch... 

Und ein Rad ohne Sag-Meter ist sowieso quatsch, wieso sie dieses Ding nicht (oder nur so selten) ausliefern ist schon höchst komisch... 

Was für mich auch noch interessant ist: Ich habe mittlerweile den dritten Dämpfer drin. Jeder fühlte sich anders an. Der jetzige pfeift zwar ein wenig, fährt sich aber bei Weitem am besten....


Und


----------



## fknobel (22. September 2011)

Dagon schrieb:


> Gestern vor dem ersten Ritt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sag mal, das ist doch das 2011er Jekyll 4, oder? Krass, die Lackierung sind ja ganz anders aus als auf den Offizilen Cannondale Fotos. Dachte immer das wäre oben Braun auf dem Oberrohr!? Wenn ich das so sehe, bin ich irgendwie gar nicht mehr so traurig das ich kein Blaues mehr bekommen hab... 

Meins ist seit vorgestern beim Händler ... muss jetzt nur nach HH zu meinem alten Stamhändler fahren und abholen. Wird aber wohl nichts vorm ersten Oktober WE.


----------



## kantn-manuel (22. September 2011)

Lackiert wie im katalog wurden glaube ich nur die carbonrahmen.
...und ein paar magnesium white.


----------



## fknobel (22. September 2011)

Joa, also die Magnesium-White Lackierten Jekyll's die ich gesehen hab live. Sahen alle so aus wie auf den Offizielen Fotos. Bzw. hat man keinen großen unterschied gesehen und sie sehen in Live deutlich besser aus als auf Fotos... schon nicht von schlechten Eltern was Cannondale noch alles so ändert im nach hinein. 
Hoffe das an meinem Jekyll 3 alles so ist wie es sein soll. Bekomm nämlich jetzt noch eins was erst diesen Monat Produziert wurde laut Cannondale. Wer weis, vielleicht hab ich ja mal ein Sagmeter da bei!? 

Ach ja, hätte da mal ne frage an euch...

Wie weit kann man die Sattelstange versenken? Hintergrund der frage ist, das ich mir ne Rockshox Reverb Kaufen wollte. Geplant hatte ich die 380mm lange ausführung. Kann jetzt aber relativ Preiswert eine unbenutzte "gebrauchte" Reverb bekommen, die aber wohl 420mm lang ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (22. September 2011)

Meine frau hat ein blaues 3er in small und die 380mm reverb kann man  glaub ich komplett versenken. Kann leider das photo vom smartphone nicht hochladen.


----------



## Roman2410 (22. September 2011)

Also ich kann in meinem die 420mm Version auch komplett versenken.


----------



## fknobel (22. September 2011)

Super, danke für die Info!


----------



## cybermann (22. September 2011)

fknobel schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Meins ist seit vorgestern beim Händler ... muss jetzt nur nach HH zu meinem alten Stamhändler fahren und abholen. Wird aber wohl nichts vorm ersten Oktober WE.




Hallo Leute,

nach langem Mitlesen muß ich mich jetzt auch mal melden.

Bin in Ö zuhause und habe mein Jekyll Hi 1 Ende April bestellt. Aus 1sten Liefertermin Mitte Juli wurde nix, 2ter Liefertermin Mitte August auch nix, dann 3ter Termin 1 Woche nach Eurobike, also so um den 10. Sep. wurde auch nix, dann wurde mir Ende Oktober zugesichert. 

Letzte Woche habe ich umbestellt. Bekomme ein Carbon 1. Mit der Auslieferung soll angeblich Anfang Nov. begonnen werden.

Letzte und aktuelle Info von meinem Händler. Mein ursprünglich bestelltest Hi 1 wäre am 22.09.2011 in Produktion gegangen. (Glaube eher, er meinte zusammengebaut in NL.) Auslieferung würde dann auch noch 1-2 Wochen dauern, also wieder ungewiss. Bin deshalb auf Carbon 1 geblieben.

Fix ist auf alle Fälle - neue Saison - neues Rad.


----------



## Dagon (22. September 2011)

fknobel schrieb:


> Sag mal, das ist doch das 2011er Jekyll 4, oder? Krass, die Lackierung sind ja ganz anders aus als auf den Offizilen Cannondale Fotos. Dachte immer das wäre oben Braun auf dem Oberrohr!? Wenn ich das so sehe, bin ich irgendwie gar nicht mehr so traurig das ich kein Blaues mehr bekommen hab...
> 
> Meins ist seit vorgestern beim Händler ... muss jetzt nur nach HH zu meinem alten Stamhändler fahren und abholen. Wird aber wohl nichts vorm ersten Oktober WE.



Ja, ist das 4er. Mein Händler hat's letzte Woche Mittwoch bestellt und Montag habe ich's abgeholt. Im Laden hat er auch ein weißes 3er und ein grünes 2er stehen. Das Blau ist mir schon die liebste Farbe, aber mit dem Braun am Oberrohr, hätte es mir noch besser gefallen. Im Grunde ist's aber auch egal wie das Ding aussieht, denn so wie es fährt, könnte es von mir aus auch Pink sein. Ein so geiles Tourenrad habe ich echt noch nicht unterm Hintern gehabt. Es klettert hervorragend, liegt jederzeit ruhig und gibt Vertrauen ohne Ende. Hoffentlich wird mir das nicht mal zum Verhängnis, den Bergab bekomme ich langsam Angst vor mir selbst. Ich war schon immer schnell bergab aber mit dem Jekyll (und den Queens) geht richtig die Post ab!


----------



## gernotkrinner (22. September 2011)

Dagon schrieb:


> Ja, ist das 4er. Mein Händler hat's letzte Woche Mittwoch bestellt und Montag habe ich's abgeholt. Im Laden hat er auch ein weißes 3er und ein grünes 2er stehen. Das Blau ist mir schon die liebste Farbe, aber mit dem Braun am Oberrohr, hätte es mir noch besser gefallen. Im Grunde ist's aber auch egal wie das Ding aussieht, denn so wie es fährt, könnte es von mir aus auch Pink sein. Ein so geiles Tourenrad habe ich echt noch nicht unterm Hintern gehabt. Es klettert hervorragend, liegt jederzeit ruhig und gibt Vertrauen ohne Ende. Hoffentlich wird mir das nicht mal zum Verhängnis, den Bergab bekomme ich langsam Angst vor mir selbst. Ich war schon immer schnell bergab aber mit dem Jekyll (und den Queens) geht richtig die Post ab!



Geschwindigkeit ist relativ. Warte nur bis dir ein 13-jähriger um die Ohren fährt dann kommst dir wieder langsam vor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roman2410 (22. September 2011)

Wegen der Kettenführung, ich hab den netten Herrn Block von G-Junkies angeschrieben.
Es ist möglich die Grundplatte der DreisT mit den Röllchen der ZweiG zu kombinieren, somit kann ich meine 2 Fach Kurbel mit 42 Zähnen fahren.


----------



## JackRackam (22. September 2011)

Hallo!
Endlich ist es wahr geworden. Nach langem Warten konnte ich das Rad heute abholen. Hi-Mod 2 in Berserkergrün. Heute Abend Auf-/Umbau auf Reverb-Sattelstütze. Pedale dran... 13,40kg fahrfertig.

Ärgerlich nur, dass die Elixier CR nicht Matchmakerkompatibel sind -> Schellensalat am Lenker. Ebenso sind die X9 10-Speed Trigger mit eigener Schelle befestigt, wobe es Kombischellen gibt für Bremse und Trigger.

Ansonsten freu ich mich auf die erste Probefahrt. 

P.S. Schlauchloskit ist dabei (2 Fläschchen + Ventile), Pumpe, Kettenstrebenschutz, Schutzfolie, aber *kein* Sag-Meter.
Dafür Reflektorenset....


----------



## kantn-manuel (23. September 2011)

... dann schick mir das reflektorenset


----------



## kantn-manuel (23. September 2011)

Roman2410 schrieb:


> Wegen der Kettenführung, ich hab den netten Herrn Block von G-Junkies angeschrieben.
> Es ist möglich die Grundplatte der DreisT mit den Röllchen der ZweiG zu kombinieren, somit kann ich meine 2 Fach Kurbel mit 42 Zähnen fahren.



Es gibt aber auch die Kefü für 2er Kurbeln. (aaah, die ZweiG gibts nicht in E-Type Ausführung!!!)

...und noch was!!! Beachte dass das Kurbellager eine Relativbewegung zur Kettenwerferaufnahme macht! --> also nicht die Dreist ET zusammengeschraubt montieren!!!!!!!!!!!!

Das HAUPTAUGENMERK richte auf den Spalt zwischen kleinem Kettenblatt (bzw. der Kettenblattschrauben) zum iscg-Flansch!!! Dort liegt unser Problem (zumindest bei den 3er Kurbeln!!!!)


----------



## JackRackam (23. September 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> ... dann schick mir das reflektorenset



War das bei dir nicht dabei, oder hab ich ne länderspezifische Variante für Deutschland.

Tauschen wir? Sagmeter gegen Reflektoren. Als Zugabe gibt's einen maßgefertigten 3M-Steinschagfoliensatz für Unterrohr und Sattelrohr in Heavy-Duty Ausführung!


----------



## gmk (25. September 2011)

Roman2410 schrieb:


> Also ich hab nen Cannondale Jekyll 3 seid Juli....
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...



*also meine hat deutliche spuren,* hab sie heute mal unter die lupe genommen
nach ~300-400km


----------



## kantn-manuel (26. September 2011)

Habe neues interessantes geräusch beim jekyll meiner frau!
Wenn man den rqhmen qnhebt hört man ein "klacken". Meins hat das definitiv nicht!

Kennt das wer?


----------



## hafrazi (26. September 2011)

Mein Tipp,
nie zweimal das gleiche Bike kaufen, da bist ja ständig am vergleichen.


----------



## kantn-manuel (26. September 2011)

hafrazi schrieb:


> Mein Tipp,
> nie zweimal das gleiche Bike kaufen, da bist ja ständig am vergleichen.



Fluch und segen zugleich ;-)


----------



## gmk (26. September 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> Habe neues interessantes geräusch beim jekyll meiner frau!
> Wenn man den rqhmen qnhebt hört man ein "klacken". Meins hat das definitiv nicht!
> 
> Kennt das wer?



wird irgendeine lager stelle sein oder ...
wo hebst du das rad an? sattel und lenker vielleicht (?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (26. September 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> wird irgendeine lager stelle sein oder ...
> wo hebst du das rad an? sattel und lenker vielleicht (?)



Ich gehe auch von einem lager aus, oder der dämpfer.

Angehoben wirdw am lenker und am rahmenoberrohr, direkt vor der sattelstütze. Ist ja quasi ein tragegriff! ;-)


----------



## d-lo (26. September 2011)

Schrauben an der Dämpferbefestigung mal nachziehen. die sollen sich gern mal lockern und dann klackerts, hat mein Händler gesagt.


----------



## kantn-manuel (26. September 2011)

Habs gefunden! Untere dämpferaufnahme hat spiel...
Habe genug "unbezahlte heimwerkerstunfen" für cd aufgebracht.
Das rad konmt immer zum händler und wird von denen befummelt!

Die sollen für ihren schrott gerade stehen!
Meins habe ich auf meine kosten repariert.!

Lg
Manuel


----------



## XtR3m3 (26. September 2011)

Hier mal mein 2011er Jekyll 3 mit 2012er Rahmen . Vielleicht interessierts ja jemanden


----------



## kantn-manuel (26. September 2011)

wenn das mal kein böses Omen ist mit dem rostigen Garagentor


----------



## XtR3m3 (26. September 2011)

Nene das macht das ganze nur kontrastreicher


----------



## kantn-manuel (26. September 2011)

es ist vollbracht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

morgen gibts den Test-drive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roman2410 (26. September 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> es ist vollbracht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> morgen gibts den Test-drive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Das ist doch ne G-Junkies Kettenführung????


----------



## Roman2410 (26. September 2011)

Ich les hier ja nun schon ne Weile mit.......es wird ja des öfteren über die SAG Anzeige geredet. 
Bestünde denn interesse an einer Kleinserie?
Ich werde die nächsten Tage auf jeden Fall eins für mich fertigen.
Bin aufs Feedback gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (26. September 2011)

ist ne g-junkies kefü leicht adaptiert


----------



## hafrazi (26. September 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> ist ne g-junkies kefü leicht adaptiert


----------



## kantn-manuel (27. September 2011)

zur Info falls jemand das nachbauen möchte:

notwendige Teile:
1) g-junkies dreist-ET (in dem Fall MIT und FÜR Bashguard)
2) Kurbeldistanzscheibe 2,5mm ( FSA,oder ähnliche)

kleine Umbauarbeit ist notwendig. Ich habe die ET-Halterung zur ET Distanzscheibe umgebaut (um mit dem Kettenwerfer der Kettenblättern zu folgen (wegen der Distanzscheibe)

lg
manuel


----------



## gmk (27. September 2011)

XtR3m3 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein 2011er Jekyll 3 mit 2012er Rahmen . Vielleicht interessierts ja jemanden




also ein 2012er jekyll

 - - -

kantn-manuel 
 +


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. September 2011)

Das Jekyll 4 2012 ist auf â¬ 2499,- gesenkt worden.


----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (27. September 2011)

Moin Kollegen!

Ich bin nun seit gestern auch stolzer Jekyll 3-Fahrer  und habe direkt mal folgende Frage:

Wie sah bei euch der Lieferumfang/ Zubehör aus?  Im Fahrradshop war gestern nur ne Aushilfe und der hatte nich so richtig die Peilung. 
Die Dämpferpumumpe kann ich mir im Laufe der Woche abholen, aber laut internet gibts dazu noch ne "Syntace X12 rear axle".
Der Fritze sagte jetz "na die is ja eingebaut". Kann es sein das das nen Adapterset für ne andere Größe sein soll? Immerhin steht die eingebaute Forderachse ja auch nich beim Zubehör! 

Gibts noch nen Handbuch oder sowas dazu? Wenn die Fox-Teile alle halbe Jahr zum Service zwecks Garantieerhalt müssen, dann muss das ja auch irgendwo dokumentiert werden oder?

Bei dem Geld will ich jedes noch so kleine Extra auch haben, und sei es nur ne Ventilkappe!

Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (27. September 2011)

Die dämpferpumpe ist wichtig, da das jekyll höhere drûcke braucht, als handelsübliche d-pumpen bringen. Eine "mappe" mit betriebsanleitung,bremsentransportsicherung,schutzklebefolien.

Das war mein paket. Bei meiner frau detto!


----------



## gmk (27. September 2011)

> ... Die Dämpferpumumpe kann ich mir im Laufe der Woche abholen, aber laut internet gibts dazu noch ne "Syntace X12 rear axle".
> Der Fritze sagte jetz "na die is ja eingebaut". Kann es sein das das nen Adapterset für ne andere Größe sein soll? ...



die rear axle X12 ist verbaut und es gibt auch sonst kein X12 zubehör

die warranty card ist besonders wichtig


----------



## kantn-manuel (27. September 2011)

die warranty card ist besonders wichtig [/QUOTE]

Stimmt, bei dem radl eigentlich das WICHTIGSTE hihi :rofl:


----------



## longimanus (27. September 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> Die dämpferpumpe ist wichtig, da das jekyll höhere drûcke braucht, als handelsübliche d-pumpen bringen. Eine "mappe" mit betriebsanleitung,bremsentransportsicherung,schutzklebefolien.
> 
> Das war mein paket. Bei meiner frau detto!




Bei meinem jekyll 3 war noch ne Klingel dabei


----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (27. September 2011)

Ja das mit der Pumpe hab ich schon bemerkt.. Hab mit meiner "max.28bar-Pumpe" heut 22bar in den Dämpfer gepumpt.. Den Abdruck vom Pumpengriff sieht man immernoch in meiner Hand. 

Ich hoffe, dass ich die Garantiekarte garnich brauch! 

Ich hab Betty (so hab ichs getauft ) heut erstmal gezeigt wie der Wald bei uns so aussieht. Is schon ein krasser unterschied zu meiner alten 100mm-Schlarre. An das weiche Fahrwerk werd ich mich erst gewöhnen müssen. Obwohls bergauf ja wirklich garnich(!) wippt.  Bin begeistert.

Habs heut laut Tabelle gefahren (80KG) und in die Talas 7bar. Fand ich wie gesagt sauweich, auch im Elevate. Hat aber auch sau spaß gemacht. 
Wo ich sonst ordentlich durchgeschüttelt wurde bin ich heut mit teilweise mehr speed einfach drübergebügelt 
Was fahren andere in meinem Gewichtsbereich für Drücke/Rebound?


----------



## psycho82 (27. September 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> Freunde, ich bringe das Grinsen gar nicht aus dem Gesicht.
> 
> Bionicon hat den c-guide weiterentwickelt!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Welcher Shop nimmt schon Vorbestellungen an? Bionicon selbst?

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Roman2410 (27. September 2011)

Also ich wiege 100kg, hab den Dämpfer etwas weicher engestellt, also ein Wert drunter.
So gefällts mir ganz gut.
Ich hab jetzt ne SRAM XO 2 Fach Kurbel bestellt, muss oder sollte ich den Umwerfer auch noch tauschen oder funktioniert das mit dem 3 Fach X9 Umwerfer?


----------



## JackRackam (27. September 2011)

Hi-Mod 2:
Bedienungsanleitung der Federgabel fehlte bei mir
Dafür auch Klingel, Reflektorenset, Spreizer für Beläge, Rahmenschutzfolien, Neopren Kettenstrebenschutz. Allg. Handbuch und Jekyll Handbuch. Federgabelpumpe. Täschchen mit Reissverschluss. Tubeless-Set (2 Fläschchen + 2 Ventile)

Morgen ist der Schauinsland Downhill dran.... 

Wie habt ihr die rechte Lenkerseite ausgestattet/angeordnet?
Dämpferhebel passt nicht über den Remote der RockShox Reverb.


----------



## Roman2410 (27. September 2011)

JackRackam schrieb:


> Hi-Mod 2:
> Bedienungsanleitung der Federgabel fehlte bei mir
> Dafür auch Klingel, Reflektorenset, Spreizer für Beläge, Rahmenschutzfolien, Neopren Kettenstrebenschutz. Allg. Handbuch und Jekyll Handbuch. Federgabelpumpe. Täschchen mit Reissverschluss. Tubeless-Set (2 Fläschchen + 2 Ventile)
> 
> ...



Ich hab den Hebel für den Dämpfer auf die andere Seite umgebaut.
Ist in der Bedienungsanleitung beschrieben wie es geht.


----------



## hafrazi (28. September 2011)

Dämpferhebel zwischen Griff und Bremshebel.
Rock Shox Reverb hab ich MM Links bestellt aber jetzt rechts nach unten montiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gernotkrinner (28. September 2011)

JackRackam schrieb:


> Hi-Mod 2:
> Bedienungsanleitung der Federgabel fehlte bei mir
> Dafür auch Klingel, Reflektorenset, Spreizer für Beläge, Rahmenschutzfolien, Neopren Kettenstrebenschutz. Allg. Handbuch und Jekyll Handbuch. Federgabelpumpe. Täschchen mit Reissverschluss. Tubeless-Set (2 Fläschchen + 2 Ventile)
> 
> ...



Bei meinem Claymore habe ich den Remotehebl meiner Reverb, der eigentlich für rechts gedacht ist auf die linke Seite unter den Lenker montiert- und das ganze auch absichtlich so. Da ist er nämlich auch besser geschützt... Irgendwo im Claymore oder Jekyll thread gibts auch ein Foto (nicht von mir)


----------



## JackRackam (28. September 2011)

Danke für die guten Ideen. Werd ich mal probieren.
Heute ne schöne Tour auf den Schauinsland gefahren, Toller Downhill nach Bohrer zur Talstation. Hätte Lust gehabt gleich mit der Bahn nochmal hoch zu fahren. Hatte leider nen Platten, werde auf Tubeless umrüsten wenn ich zuhause bin. Die Felgen sind auch schon abgeklebt (... bemerkt beim Schlauchwechsel)
Das Rad macht echt Spass....supergeil (wie es draufsteht!)
Mann das macht süchtig....
Werde dann gleich mal den Westweg unter die Räder nehmen müssen, solange ich Urlaub habe und das Wetter so geil ist.
Noch mal's Danke für die Tipps

Grüßle JackR


----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (30. September 2011)

Ähm klärt mich mal bitte auf.... Ich lese immer wieder von "getrennt einstellbarem Rebound und Federkennlinie für Flow- und Elevate-Mode..."  
Rebound is klar, aber die Federkennlinie??? 
Die teilen sich doch die Pos.Luftkammer oder?
Wenn ich den Dämpfer also im Flow-Mode weicher/härter stelle ändert sich der Elevate-Mode dadurch doch auch. 

Bleibt also der Rebound das einzige was man getrennt regeln kann..


----------



## Roman2410 (30. September 2011)

Alpha-Wiesel schrieb:


> Ähm klärt mich mal bitte auf.... Ich lese immer wieder von "getrennt einstellbarem Rebound und Federkennlinie für Flow- und Elevate-Mode..."
> Rebound is klar, aber die Federkennlinie???
> Die teilen sich doch die Pos.Luftkammer oder?
> Wenn ich den Dämpfer also im Flow-Mode weicher/härter stelle ändert sich der Elevate-Mode dadurch doch auch.
> ...



Jup....


----------



## gmk (30. September 2011)

Alpha-Wiesel schrieb:


> Ähm klärt mich mal bitte auf.... Ich lese immer wieder von "getrennt einstellbarem Rebound und Federkennlinie für Flow- und Elevate-Mode..."
> Rebound is klar, aber die Federkennlinie???
> Die teilen sich doch die Pos.Luftkammer *oder?*
> Wenn ich den Dämpfer also im Flow-Mode weicher/härter stelle ändert sich der Elevate-Mode dadurch doch auch.
> ...



der fox dyad rt2 ist eigentlich 2 dämpfer in einem und hat 2 positivkammern


			
				http://www.radkom.de/technik/dampfer-fox-dyad-rt2 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ...
> Der von Cannondale gemeinsam mit FOX entwickelte DYAD RT2 Dämpfer hat einen Hauptkolben, der die Negativluftkammer beherbergt und *zwei Ausgleichsbehälter, also zwei getrennte positive Luftkammern,* die das Bauteil auf ein Gewicht von circa 500 Gramm bringen. ...
> ...
> ...







			
				Roman2412 schrieb:
			
		

> Jup....


nix jup !


----------



## Roman2410 (30. September 2011)

Bleibt also der Rebound das einzige was man getrennt regeln kann..

Das meinte ich mit Jup...... ;-)


----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (30. September 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> und hat 2 positivkammern



Aber die können nicht getrennt befüllt werden.. also hab ich doch mehrfach Quatsch gelesen! Diese Bike-Bravos!

Egal, fährt sich trotzdem super


----------



## d-lo (30. September 2011)

Ich zitier mal:
...zwei komplett unterschiedliche
Luftfedervolumen, zwei komplett unabhängige Dämpfungssysteme
mit *separaten Druckstufendämpfungseinstellungen* und *getrennter
Zugstufeneinstellung..."*


----------



## mountainview (1. Oktober 2011)

Roman2410 schrieb:


> Also ich wiege 100kg, hab den Dämpfer etwas weicher engestellt, also ein Wert drunter.
> So gefällts mir ganz gut.
> Ich hab jetzt ne SRAM XO 2 Fach Kurbel bestellt, muss oder sollte ich den Umwerfer auch noch tauschen oder funktioniert das mit dem 3 Fach X9 Umwerfer?



Hab auch auf 2fach umgestellt. Den alten 3fach kannste natürlich schon verwenden, passt aber nicht 100%. Natürlich kommt es auch auf die Anzahl der Zähne vom  großen Kettenblatt an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainview (1. Oktober 2011)

Roman2410 schrieb:


> Ich les hier ja nun schon ne Weile mit.......es wird ja des öfteren über die SAG Anzeige geredet.
> Bestünde denn interesse an einer Kleinserie?
> Ich werde die nächsten Tage auf jeden Fall eins für mich fertigen.
> Bin aufs Feedback gespannt.



hätte da auf jedenfall interesse!!!


----------



## gmk (1. Oktober 2011)

Alpha-Wiesel schrieb:


> *Aber die können nicht getrennt befüllt werden..* also hab ich doch mehrfach Quatsch gelesen! Diese Bike-Bravos!
> 
> ...



*stimmt*, müssen sie auch nicht
->
http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_te...s/09/custprod/content/shoxtopics/dyadrt2.html

ist aus keiner bike-bravo sondern:
http://www.radkom.de/technik/dampfer-fox-dyad-rt2


> ...
> Zwei unterschiedliche Luftfedervolumen, zwei getrennte Dämpfungssysteme, beide mit unterschiedlichen separaten Druckstufendämpfungseinstellung und separater Zugstufeneinstellung.
> Attitude Adjust- Das umschalten verändert auch die Geometrie des Rades. Der Fahrer hat in jedem Terrain die optimale Position. ...
> ...



http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_te...s/09/custprod/content/shoxtopics/dyadrt2.html


> ELEVATE - Short Travel Rebound
> FLOW - Long Travel Rebound


----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (1. Oktober 2011)

Achso.. Zugstufe kann ich jeweils wählen und Druckstufe ist zwar nicht wählbar, aber für jeden Modi anders voreingestellt. Faszinierend.
Unklarheit beseitigt 

Und gleich noch ne dumme Frage:
Laut Handbuch is ja die 7-Stellige Nummer neben dem Strichcode (gemeinsam auf nem Aufkleber  ) die Seriennummer.
Der Fritze ausm Radladen hat aber die eingestanzte Nummer (glaub 9-Stellig, längs zum Tretlager) auf die Rechnung geschrieben.  Welches is denn richtig und sollte ich das ggf. ändern lassen? Seriennummer auf nem Sticker wäre aber seltsam oder?


----------



## fknobel (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Hab seit Samstag jetzt auch mein Jekyll 3 und bin voll happy da mit... obwohl ich jetzt drei Tage mit gänzlich falsch eingestelltem Dämpfer gefahren bin "Posotiv Kammer nur 20bar und Negativ 0bar!"!  Hab das erst mal nach Cdale Tabelle Korregiert und bin auf das ergebnis Morgen gespannt... bin zum glück nur leichts Gelände gefahren und hatte keinen durchschlag. 

Aber mal was ganz anders, beim Jekyll 3 sind ja Serienmäßig Nobby Nic 2,4" Montiert. Hab das gefühl das die extrem schlecht Rollen bzw. wie Patex auf dem untergrund kleben! So bald man in die Kurve geht, wird man dann direkt noch mal spurbar langsamer. Und auf Losem Schotter untergrund tanzt das ganze Bike etwas "kann aber bei mir auch am relativ hohen druck liegen". Auf jeden fall fahren sie sich gänzlich anders als 2,1" bzw. 2,25" Nobby Nic's...

Wie empfindet ihr die so? Alternativ vorschläge?

Danke und Grüß

Florian

ps

Selbst ein gestandener Rennradfahrer war Bergauf von der Performanc begeistert. Obwohl mein Jekyll kanpp 15,5kg wiegt und der Dämpfer zu Weich eingestellt war.


----------



## kantn-manuel (4. Oktober 2011)

also: Garantiekarte liegt in der Radzugehörigen Mappe
FGstNr. ist 7stellig. Die ersten 2 sind buchstaben und dann 5 Ziffern.

zum nobby nic: ich wechsle sicher nicht mehr auf unter 2.4er Schlapfen.

Habe aber auch den FAT ALBERT 2.4 wesentlich lieber als den Nobby nic.

und zur Reverb: bei meiner Frau hab ich auch die remote links verbaut ( nach unten, damit der Winkel stimmt)


----------



## d-lo (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab die Maxxis Ardent in 2,4 drauf und bin ziemlich begeistert. Bin vorher auf nem anderen Bike die dicken Albert gefahren. Auch gut, die Maxxis taugen mir aber besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (4. Oktober 2011)

Joa, dann werd ich wohl mal etwas testen was die Bereifung Betrifft... kleiner als 2,35" bzw. 2,4" wollte ich aber auch nicht Montieren.

Reverb Remot hab ich auch Links auf dem Kopf Montiert, meiner meinung nach viel Ergonomischer als richtig rum. Man muss den Daumen einfach nicht so verrenken. Funktioniert aber nur wirklich gut wenn man die Gang Displays von den SLX-Shiftern abmontiert. 

Ach ja, SAG-Meter war bei mir auch nicht dabei...


----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (4. Oktober 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> FGstNr. ist 7stellig. Die ersten 2 sind buchstaben und dann 5 Ziffern.


Aber das die aufm Sticker is find ich ja kacke. Der geneigte Entwender brauch dann nur den Aufkleber samt Nummer abziehen und das Bike ist quasi anonym.

@fknobel:  Welche Rahmengröße ist deins? Dein Steuerkopfbereich sieht wesentlich massiver aus als meiner.. (zum Rahmen hin) Als ob dein Unterrohr am Steuerkopf stärker wird... Oder täuscht das?


----------



## MTBDave (4. Oktober 2011)

JackRackam schrieb:


> Hatte leider nen Platten, werde auf Tubeless umrüsten wenn ich zuhause bin. Die Felgen sind auch schon abgeklebt (... bemerkt beim Schlauchwechsel)



Nach 6, 7 Touren die zum Teil recht ruppig waren hatte ich bisher noch keinen einzigen Platten. So lange hats noch nie gehalten.

Mal davon abgesehen das sich bei der ersten Tour die Kette, bei der zweiten Tour das Kettenblatt und bei der dritten Tour das Tretlager verabschiedet hatte - nicht schlecht


----------



## kantn-manuel (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich muss mir das  rad meiner frau ansehen. Bei meiinem carbon is es sowieso nicht.

In A gibt es die möglichkeit alu rahmen "markieren" zu lassen. Sprich eine quasi fgstnr. Einzuprägen. Gibt es sicher in der brd auch.


----------



## kantn-manuel (4. Oktober 2011)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Nach 6, 7 Touren die zum Teil recht ruppig waren hatte ich bisher noch keinen einzigen Platten. So lange hats noch nie gehalten.
> 
> Mal davon abgesehen das sich bei der ersten Tour die Kette, bei der zweiten Tour das Kettenblatt und bei der dritten Tour das Tretlager verabschiedet hatte - nicht schlecht



Fahre seit märz tubeless, nie wieder anders!

Kettenblätter meiner s-lk kurbel durften auch am ende sein...und das nach 1700km?
Tretlager habe ich letzte woche neu gegeben.
Kette die dritte.


----------



## fknobel (4. Oktober 2011)

Also die Kette hab ich direkt gegen eine Shimano XT Kette wechseln lassen! Hatte kein Bock auf einen eventuellen Kettenries, was ja wohl bei den Orginal Ketten gerne mal vorkommt. 

Bin bis jetzt knapp 100km mit ca. 1500hm gefahren. Die Bremsen sind gerade mal eingefahren... bis jetzt alles Top.

@Alpha-wiesel:

Ich hab Rahmengröße X... keine ahnung ob der Massiver gebaut ist. Rein von den Fotos her würde ich es aber auch denken... müsste man mal nebeneinander stellen.

Viele Grüße

Florian


----------



## dacrazy1 (5. Oktober 2011)

Gestern im Laden Jekyll gesehen; beschnuppert und heute ist es meins: Jungfernfahrt hinter sich; 1000 hm und 45 km auf Trails ... absolute Sahne!
Habe ein HI MOD 1 2011 noch ergatert und mein RIZE One 40 Ultimate eingetauscht. Bereue es keinen Moment. Ok: Bergauf merkt man die ca. 2 kg schon ... aber das Grinsen auf den Trails ist mir das allemal Wert! 

Danke für eure wertvollen Tipps. Habe mich nach dem mitlesen dafür entschieden.

Hatte leider auch schon einen Chainsuck auf der ersten Ausfahrt. Das Schutzblechle sieht übelst aus .... liegt wahrscheinlich noch an den neuen Kettenblättern und an der KMC Kette. Habe mal jetzt gründlich die Kette geschmiert und hoffe, dass sich das legt ...

Weiterhin viel Spass mit dem coolen Teil!

Greez dacrazy1


----------



## fkal (5. Oktober 2011)

Servus Leute, 

gibts eine sinnvolle konstruktive Möglichkeit von dem BB30 Standard wegzukommen? Hab nämlich mehr Lust mir eine XTR Kurbel reinzubauen!

Vielleicht weiß wer was!

merci!


EDITH: *erledigt* Danke an Unbekannt und Gruß nach Mannheim!


----------



## gmk (6. Oktober 2011)

fkal schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> gibts eine sinnvolle konstruktive Möglichkeit von dem BB30 Standard wegzukommen? Hab nämlich mehr Lust mir eine XTR Kurbel reinzubauen!
> 
> ...



für alles anderen:

http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epag...th=/Shops/61764971/Products/"BB24 MTB | 5359"

extrem teuer
ok, inkl. lager aber trotzdem ...

gab doch da mal eine 'BB30 auf BB24(shimano)-hülse' auch


----------



## Dagon (6. Oktober 2011)

Mal ne Blöde Frage. BB30-Standard bedeutet doch, das die Lagerschalen  in den Rahmen eingepresst sind oder? Dabei dürfte man doch eigentlich keine herausstehenden Lagerschalen sehen. In den Specs des Jekyll 4 wird der Rahmen wie bei allen anderen Modellen als BB30 Rahmen gelistet. Wenn ich aber auf mein Tretlager schaue, sehe ich (neben einer schön planen ISCG Aufnahme) Lagerschalen eines offenbar eingeschraubten Innenlagers. Für mich sieht das eigentlich aus, wie ein GXP Lager mit BSA Schraubgewinde. Somit müsste ich doch problemlos die vorhandene Truativ FireX 3.3 Kurbel bei Bedarf gegen eine 2012 XT Kurbel (mit Innenlager) wechseln können. Verbaut Cannondale entgegen der Angaben auf der Website Rahmen mit unterschiedlichen Innenlagertytpen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (6. Oktober 2011)

ja, es sit ein BB30 rahmen
das was du siehst ist eine (eingepresste, verklebte) aluhülse um deine fire x überhaupt im BB30 gehäuse zu verwenden.
die fire x gibts als BB30 nicht.
und ja, du kannst problemlos deine firex ausbauen und eine 2012er XT einbauen


----------



## d-lo (6. Oktober 2011)

Jekyll 4 hat, Gott sei's gedankt, kein BB30 Lager.

Edit: zu langsam. und rahmen ist natürlich bb30


----------



## gmk (6. Oktober 2011)

d-lo schrieb:


> Jekyll 4 hat, Gott sei's gedankt, kein BB30 Lager.



aha


----------



## USB (6. Oktober 2011)

Hallo ,

für mich gibt es nichts besseres als BB30 . Die z.B. normalen Shimano Lager gingen beim MTB regelmäßig ca1500km an der Kurbelseite kaputt. 

Seit den BB30 Bikes ist Ruhe . Beide Bikes (Flash´s) ca 4000 km & alles topfit . 

Gruss


----------



## Dagon (6. Oktober 2011)

Super, danke euch!


----------



## fkal (6. Oktober 2011)

USB schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> für mich gibt es nichts besseres als BB30 . Die z.B. normalen Shimano Lager gingen beim MTB regelmäßig ca1500km an der Kurbelseite kaputt.



Durch die größeren Lager wird natürlich auch die Lebensdauer verlängert. Das steht außer Frage. Ich bin nicht mit der Schaltperformance der FSA Kurbel zufrieden.


----------



## USB (6. Oktober 2011)

Ok, ich kann nicht klagen , obwohl ich XX oder XTR gewohnt bin. Bei mir gehts tadelos. Fahre aber auch nur noch 2Fach & das Jekyll meist Bergab- 

Aber "Alpe d Huez " hoch hats auch funktioniert 1:12 mit DH Reifen ;-) 

Gruss

Fahre auf meinem Trainingsbike sogar teils Deore Sachen funzt tadellos , null Probleme. Denke das vieles Einstellungssache ist ( Mechanik ) Ansonsten bin auch ich recht empfindlich . 



fkal schrieb:


> Durch die größeren Lager wird natürlich auch die Lebensdauer verlängert. Das steht außer Frage. Ich bin nicht mit der Schaltperformance der FSA Kurbel zufrieden.


----------



## crack_MC (7. Oktober 2011)

von Reset gibt's ein komplettes Lager (BB 24), um in BB 30-Rahmen normale Shimano Hollowtech-Kurbeln zu montieren,kostet glaube ich 129


----------



## gmk (7. Oktober 2011)

crack_MC schrieb:


> von Reset gibt's ein komplettes Lager (BB 24), um in BB 30-Rahmen normale Shimano Hollowtech-Kurbeln zu montieren,kostet glaube ich 129




posting weiter oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crack_MC (7. Oktober 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> posting weiter oben


 
hatte den Link nicht angeklickt,dachte dahinter verbirgt sich die "sündhaft" teure Adapterhülse...


----------



## fknobel (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab hab Freitag die neue Bike schon im Briefkasten gehabt...

Dort haben sie beid er Suche nach dem besten Bike der Welt auch ein Jekyll Ultimate da bei gehabt. Was ja noch nicht so besonders ist... allerdings hatte das Jekyll eine von Cannondale auf 150mm Gepimpte Lefty mit 1566g Gewicht!! 

Also verdichten sich die gerüchte um eine 150er Lefty für's nächste Jahr wohl nicht nur, sie dürften so mit schon fast als bestätigt betrachtet werden. 

Viele Grüße

Florian


----------



## kantn-manuel (10. Oktober 2011)

fknobel schrieb:


> Ich hab hab Freitag die neue Bike schon im Briefkasten gehabt...
> 
> Dort haben sie beid er Suche nach dem besten Bike der Welt auch ein Jekyll Ultimate da bei gehabt. Was ja noch nicht so besonders ist... allerdings hatte das Jekyll eine von Cannondale auf 150mm Gepimpte Lefty mit 1566g Gewicht!!
> 
> ...



Liegt irgendwie auf der hand, rz140 gibts auch nicht mehr

Reine info, keine beschwerde: mein steeuerlagersatz hat spiel bekommen. Bei 1,7k km
 Nachgezogen,passt wieder


----------



## krokerleguane (11. Oktober 2011)

Hi, vielleicht kann mir einer helfen.
Ich bin bisher CD Prophet MX gefahren und hab mir jetzt ein Jekyll bestellt.(4-er in Weiß, weil ich einiges umbauen werde, Gabel, Laufräder und Bremsen von meinem Prophet)
*In meinem Prophet hab ich die silbernen Deemax Felgen verbaut und will sie auch im Jekyll weiterfahren. 
Die haben 12mm Steckachse 135mm kann ich die im Jekyll einfach verwenden, oder brauch ich extra AdapterirgendwasTeile?

*Vorne werd ich jedenfalls meine absenkbare 160mm 36-er Talas einbauen (mit durchgängig 1,5") aus meinem Prophet und auch zwecks 20mm Steckachse und Deemax.

Grüße Berthold


----------



## kantn-manuel (11. Oktober 2011)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> Hi, vielleicht kann mir einer helfen.
> Ich bin bisher CD Prophet MX gefahren und hab mir jetzt ein Jekyll bestellt.(4-er in Weiß, weil ich einiges umbauen werde, Gabel, Laufräder und Bremsen von meinem Prophet)
> *In meinem Prophet hab ich die silbernen Deemax Felgen verbaut und will sie auch im Jekyll weiterfahren. *
> *Die haben 12mm Steckachse 135mm kann ich die im Jekyll einfach verwenden, oder brauch ich extra AdapterirgendwasTeile?*
> ...


 

de fakto musst du X12 x 142mm verwenden. Ich habe für meine iodine das 12x142mm set dazukaufen müssen


----------



## psycho82 (11. Oktober 2011)

fknobel schrieb:


> Ich hab hab Freitag die neue Bike schon im Briefkasten gehabt...
> 
> Dort haben sie beid er Suche nach dem besten Bike der Welt auch ein Jekyll Ultimate da bei gehabt. Was ja noch nicht so besonders ist... allerdings hatte das Jekyll eine von Cannondale auf 150mm Gepimpte Lefty mit 1566g Gewicht!!
> 
> ...



Die fehlende Lefty war bei mir einer der (Haupt)Gründe warum ich mich gegen das Jekyll entschieden habe.
Mit Lefty ist es wirklich

Gruß

Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1975volker (12. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich überege mir, ob ich mir ein das Cannondale oder ein Scott Genius zulegen soll.

Oft fahre ich auf Asphalt hoch, dann einen anspruchsvollen Singletrail runter. Das Cannondale hat ja keinen Lockout. Wie verhält sich der Hinterbau, wenn man im Sitzen hoch fährt? Wippt da was ?

Schöner Gruss Volker


----------



## kantn-manuel (12. Oktober 2011)

1975volker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich überege mir, ob ich mir ein das Cannondale oder ein Scott Genius zulegen soll.
> 
> ...



Ich habe keinen vergleich zum genius, aber ich sehe absolut kein problem beim rauf fahren auf asphalt.  Ich liebe mein rad! Mach einen testritt!
Ich denke, dass das scott auch gut fährt. Ich bin aber nicht sicher, ob ich automatisch auch immer gleich die gabel sperren will,wenn ich den hinteren dämpfer sperre. Preis/leistung glaube ich liegen sie beide ziemlich gleich (betonung liegt auf glauben!)

....und was das schõnere rad ist, brauch ich nicht zu betonen


----------



## 1975volker (12. Oktober 2011)

ohne Frage ist das C. eines der schönsten Bikes. Aber ich meine das ehrlich, wenn du auf Asphalt hoch fährst und du schaust ob der Dämpfer im Sitzen arbeitet, tut er das oder tut er es nicht?

Die Gabel gibt ja im Sitzen eh kaum nach. 

Hast Du ein 3er oder ein 4er. Lohnt sich der Mehrpreis auf das 4er?

Gruss Volker


----------



## anditirol (12. Oktober 2011)

1975volker schrieb:


> ohne Frage ist das C. eines der schönsten Bikes. Aber ich meine das ehrlich, wenn du auf Asphalt hoch fährst und du schaust ob der Dämpfer im Sitzen arbeitet, tut er das oder tut er es nicht?
> 
> Die Gabel gibt ja im Sitzen eh kaum nach.
> 
> ...



Das kannst du dir selber so richten wie du es genre haben willst. Wenn du die Zugstufe (kann ma für den kurzen Federweg separat einstellen) auf langsam stellst dann bewegt sich nichts, wenn auf schnell dann schon. Wobei wegen des langen Hebels sieht man vom freiem Auge auch bei normaler Zugstufeneinstellung kaum ein Wippen. 
(bei einem Liteville sieht man z.B. das Wippen von freiem Auge deutlich besser durch die kurze Wippe und der Umlenkung).


----------



## kantn-manuel (12. Oktober 2011)

1975volker schrieb:


> ohne Frage ist das C. eines der schönsten Bikes. Aber ich meine das ehrlich, wenn du auf Asphalt hoch fährst und du schaust ob der Dämpfer im Sitzen arbeitet, tut er das oder tut er es nicht?
> 
> Die Gabel gibt ja im Sitzen eh kaum nach.
> 
> ...



Ich hab ein himod1 Large und meine Frau ein 3er in Small.

....wir fahren das erste stuck auf unseren haushugel auf asphalt hinauf und das doch ziemlich steil. Ich spure schon hin und wieder das es nachgibt, aber absolut nicht storend oder dauerhaft. 

3er ooder 4er?  Hmmm fur mich und meine frau war die absenkbare gabel das kriterium, denn wenn du vorne absenkst wird das ding zu einer xc-kiste, sprich extrem vortriebsgeil. ;-)


----------



## 1975volker (12. Oktober 2011)

Danke, Andi für Deine schnelle Antwort. 

Momentan fahre ich noch ein 68er Scalpel - sprich das Erste. Bisher hatte ich nur Cannondales. Bisher war ich immer sehr zufrieden mit den Teilen. Das auf den LockOut verzichtet wurde konnte ich nicht verstehen. So viele fahren ja auf Asphalt hoch. 

Schätze ich muss mal eins ausleihen.

Gruss Volker


----------



## anditirol (12. Oktober 2011)

1975volker schrieb:


> Danke, Andi für Deine schnelle Antwort.
> 
> Momentan fahre ich noch ein 68er Scalpel - sprich das Erste. Bisher hatte ich nur Cannondales. Bisher war ich immer sehr zufrieden mit den Teilen. Das auf den LockOut verzichtet wurde konnte ich nicht verstehen. So viele fahren ja auf Asphalt hoch.
> 
> ...



Bitte gerne!

Ich würde auch beide mal Testfahren. Wenn du viel auf Asphalt unterwegs bist ist viell. doch das Scott besser und auch preiswerter. Ich brauche selber kein Lockout, habe aber auch schon einige Leute mit meinem Rad fahren lassen, manch einen hat's gestört dass man nicht sperren kann.
Wenn du auch viel Wert auf runter fahren legst solltest dir doch eher das Jekyll zulegen (falls du mit dem CD Service auch leben kannst), ist deutlich (spürbar) steifer...


----------



## 1975volker (12. Oktober 2011)

Also ist Deine Frau mit dem 3 er ebfalls glücklich?

Vielen Dank auch dir für Deine schnelle Antwort.

Gruss Volker


----------



## krokerleguane (12. Oktober 2011)

Hi, 
@kantn-manuel, Danke für die Info.
Hab rausgefunden, dass es für 20 von Mavic nen Adapter von 135mm 12mm Steck auf X12 gibt.
Grüße Berthold


----------



## kantn-manuel (12. Oktober 2011)

Sie ist sehr zufrieden!

Ist von einem rz120 umgestiegen.
Vom fahrverhalten 1000:1

Die kette ist gerissen (materialfehler)

Und wie andi schon sagte wegen des wippens...

Du kannst dich ja mir dem rebound spielen...

Fahren macht sicher ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1975volker (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich kenne den Ausdruck 1000:1 nicht.

Was versteht man darunter? Ich hab`gesehen, dass das 3 er lediglich eine 9fach Schaltung hat. Erscheint mir jetzt nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäss zu sein.

Allerdings könnte ich das 3er 2011 für 2000 Euro bekommen. Das heisst ich könnte es noch etwas pimpen.

Wie kommt sie mit dem Gewicht 13,8 Kilo klar?


----------



## kantn-manuel (12. Oktober 2011)

1975volker schrieb:


> Ich kenne den Ausdruck 1000:1 nicht.
> 
> Was versteht man darunter? Ich hab`gesehen, dass das 3 er lediglich eine 9fach Schaltung hat. Erscheint mir jetzt nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäss zu sein.
> 
> ...


I
Vorsicht volker!

Das 3er ist das besser ausgestattete!

...und 10% sollten drin sein. Unser 3er hat 3000 gekostet.
Gewicht ist kein problem.  Das rz war um 1kg leichter, aber du sitzt 'in" dem rad (jekyll) und beim rz bist du "darauf" gesessen.

Ich wurde versuchen ein 2011er 3er zu bekommen.

1000:1 sprich "tausend zu eins" man konnte auch sagen 1000 mal besser


----------



## d-lo (12. Oktober 2011)

> Was versteht man darunter? Ich hab`gesehen, dass das 3 er lediglich eine  9fach Schaltung hat. Erscheint mir jetzt nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäss zu  sein.


Das 2011 3er hat 10fach. Wobei mir Deine Aussage, 9fach "sei nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäss", schon etwas seltsam vorkommt. Brauchst Du 10fach, oder willst Du es haben, weil man es anscheinend "jetzt hat"?


----------



## longimanus (12. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Volker,

das 3er 2011 hat ne 10-fach Schaltung, ich habs bei mir nochmal nachgezählt  Ansonsten auch hier nachzulesen: http://bit.ly/qklmeI

Grüsse!





1975volker schrieb:


> Ich kenne den Ausdruck 1000:1 nicht.
> 
> Was versteht man darunter? Ich hab`gesehen, dass das 3 er lediglich eine 9fach Schaltung hat. Erscheint mir jetzt nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäss zu sein.
> 
> ...


----------



## fknobel (12. Oktober 2011)

1975volker schrieb:


> Ich kenne den Ausdruck 1000:1 nicht.
> 
> Was versteht man darunter? Ich hab`gesehen, dass das 3 er lediglich eine 9fach Schaltung hat. Erscheint mir jetzt nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäss zu sein.
> 
> ...



Hi Volker,

Wie schon erwähnt hat das 3er 2011er Jekyll eine 3x10 Schaltung. Ausstattung sieht wie folgt aus... XT Schaltwer, X9 Umwerfer, SLX 10x Kasette, SLX Shifter. 

Kette hab ich direkt gegen eine HG-94 Kette von Shimano getauscht. Da die Serien Kette ja mal ganz gerne nachgeben soll... 

Gewicht ist stark von der Rahmengröße abhängig. Mein 3er Jekyll in Rahmengröße X wiegt jetzt ca. 15kg. Wohl mit 400g Schweren SPD Clickpedalen, 556g Reverb Sattelstütze, ca. 50g Tacho, 30g Flaschenhalter und 150g Satteltasche.

vg

Florian


----------



## kantn-manuel (12. Oktober 2011)

...so jetzt habe ich wieder eine Tastatur...

das 3er ist bei den momentanen preisen definitiv die bessere Wahl (meine Ansicht)!

3x10, Gabelabsenkung, etc...

für die 2011er modelle

preis/leistung wird für 2012 nicht besser!!

......it`s your turn..........


----------



## 1975volker (12. Oktober 2011)

Ja, ja, ihr habt ja recht.

Ich hab das 3er und das 4er verwechselt.

Das 4er 2011 hat 9fach und kostet um die 2000 Euro.

http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...lue-Mountainbike_detail_12600.html?ireusocl=1

Das 3er 2011 hat 10fach und kostet um die 2700 Euro.

http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...ite-Mountainbike_detail_12626.html?ireusocl=1


Ist ja auch verwirrend. Ich glaube bei Avid Bremsen sind die höherwertigen mit höheren Zahlen ausgestattet.

Hey, vielen Dank für Eure liebvollen Tipps. IHR solltet bei Cannondale im Service arbeiten - dann wären sie noch stärker im Markt vertreten


----------



## fknobel (12. Oktober 2011)

Die Avid Elixir CR ist deutlich Hochwertiger als die Avid Elixir 3 vom 4er Jekyll. Die Elixir CR wird 2012 von der Elixir X9 AbgelÃ¶st, power hat sie mehr als genug. Insgesamt ist das Jekyll 3 deutlich "passender" ausgestattet als ein Jekyll 4. Meine bescheidene Meinung... 

Ach ja, 2012er Modelle werden ca. 200â¬ Teurer bei gleicher bzw. etwas "schlechterer" Ausstattung! Ergo lÃ¶hnst du fÃ¼r ein 2012er Jekyll 3 dann ca. 3599â¬. Und dej 2012er Rahmen wirst jetzt vermutlich eh schon haben. Da sie eigentlich seit fruhsommer eh schon nur noch 2012 Rahmen ausliefern an den 2011er Bikes.


----------



## 1975volker (12. Oktober 2011)

Bei 186cm Körperlänge und ziemlichen Affenarmen wird es wohl ein L sein. Bisher waren alle meine Cannondales L. 

Allerdings war auch das Steuerrohr immer gleich lang. 

Was fahrt ihr für Grössen?

Gruss Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (12. Oktober 2011)

183cm large


----------



## fknobel (12. Oktober 2011)

1,91m -> XL


----------



## hafrazi (12. Oktober 2011)

178 cm --> M


----------



## d-lo (12. Oktober 2011)

179,5 auch m


----------



## yann.roux (12. Oktober 2011)

1,81m --> M
L war mir ein bisschen zu gross,
Gruss


----------



## micha13 (12. Oktober 2011)

185cm und l passt perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## longimanus (13. Oktober 2011)

Das Bike baut klein ----> 1,89 und XL

2.600 Euro für das 3er ----->da *muss* man zuschlagen!


----------



## kantn-manuel (13. Oktober 2011)

longimanus schrieb:


> Das Bike baut klein ----> 1,89 und XL
> 
> 2.600 Euro für das 3er ----->da *muss* man zuschlagen!


 SEH ICH GENAUSO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JackRackam (13. Oktober 2011)

*Thema Größe:*
183 cm ---> L und fühle mich recht wohl.

*Thema Lockout Dämpfer:*
Bin bisher nur Hardtail gefahren. Auf Asphalt ist das Wippen im Sitzen nicht störend. Ich vermisse eine Sperre nicht.
Einzig im Wiegetritt, bei gesperrter Gabel vorne, verliere ich den Kraftschluß bei höherer TF und Leistung im Totpunkt beim pedallieren was etwas stört.
Leider ist die Druckstufe der Gabel nicht einstellbar (Hi-Mod 2 hat RL nicht RLC). Finde das Ansprechverhalten der Gabel bei keinen Unebenheiten recht zäh. Dafür aber wenn es bergab etwas derber zugeht "rockt" das Rad richtig gut (Gabel und Dämpfer tun was sie sollen) und ich juble vor Vergnügen .... 

Habe jetzt 5 Tage "Westweg" im Schwarzwald  hinter mir, und es hat Spaß gemacht mit dem Jekyll...


----------



## Silbersurfer69 (13. Oktober 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/28880804"]2011 Cannondale Jekyll - Aidan Bishop on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## rzOne20 (14. Oktober 2011)

hab gestern dann im kaufhaus doch mal im BIKE geblättert.
also mit lefty sieht das jekyll dann doch sehr verlockend aus.... ich hab mir nur die bilder angesehen.

was haben die dort inhaltlich dazu geschrieben ... also zur lefty version? kann mir jemand eine kurze zusammenfassung geben (ich wurde ja schon abgemahnt, ich soll das heftchen kaufen und nicht lesen) :-(

bei meinem test ... liegt derzeit auf eis .... wär das jekyll schon alleine wegen dem schlechten ansprechverhalten der federgabel (war ein jekyll III aus 2011) rausgefallen. mal sehen vielleicht wirds ja doch noch was ....


----------



## kantn-manuel (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke das die gabel (fox) super anspricht, zumindest bei meiner frau mit 56kg!, aber egal

Die lefty war eine gepimpte version der 140er version,...also momentan nix serie.

Ps: mir gefällt die lefty sowieso nicht!

Lg
Mqnuel


----------



## gmk (14. Oktober 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> 
> ...



fahr sie ´mal, dann wirst du sie


----------



## 1975volker (14. Oktober 2011)

Super Video Silbersurfer69, aber mal ehrlich der Typ könnte doch mit jedem Rad so super fahren - selbst mit einem Dreirädchen .

Man kann sagen was man will. Im Bezug auf Design ist das Cannondale einfach sehr schön. Auch das Cannondale Slice finde ich sehr gelungen.

Zur Lefty: Ich fahre momentan ein Scalpel 1000. Also das erste oder wie man so schön sagt das 68er. Da war eine Lefty Titanium mit 105mm drin. Die Gabel ist steif, spricht sehr sensibel an und wenn man sie blockiert, dann ist sie auch blockiert.

Dennoch habe ich sie gegen eine klassische HeadSchock 80mm DLR getauscht, weil ich das Scalpel einfach noch leichter haben wollte. Ausserdem fand ich das Rad mit der Lefty irgendwie nicht richtig in der Balance. Ist kein Witz.

Mein nächstes Rad wird auch eine Fox haben. Allerdings muss man schon sagen, dass die Inspektionsintervalle bei Fox sehr hoch sind. Ne Headshocks funktioniert einfach und läuft und läuft und läuft. 

Wenn ich die Fox Federelement betrachte, dann erinnert mich das irgendwie an Gilette Rasierklingen. Sind zwar sehr gut, man muss aber immer wieder Geld reinstecken.


----------



## rzOne20 (14. Oktober 2011)

und das ansprechverhalten ist nicht gerade der letzte schrei...
das von mir getestete modell war neu und out of the box. ich les immer von einfahren....kann sein das das gefehlt hat.

aber der tenor zu den fox gabeln ist ja im netz hier allgemein so das sie relativ unsensibel ansprechen. die von mir getestete hatte sogar diese maxi-cosi beschichtung.... aber im vergleich zu einer lefty einfach nicht zufriedenstellend!


----------



## d-lo (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin mit meiner talas ehrlich gesagt auch nicht zufrieden. Fluffig fühlt sich anders an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1975volker (14. Oktober 2011)

Meiner Ex habe ich ein Cannondale Rush mit ner Fox verpasst. Ich muss sagen, das Fahrrad fuhr sich hervorragend. Auch die Fox sprach gut an.

Allerdings das Beste wäre die Kombination aus zwei Welten. Diese Nadellagerführung von C. in Kombination mit zwei Holmen absenkbar usw.

Ist wohl zu teuer.


----------



## fknobel (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann aktuell nicht meckern Ã¼ber die Fox. Allerdings ist die Lefty in der tat eine ganz andere Liga! Und wenn sie raus kommt wird meine Fox auf jeden fall in Rente geschickt.  
Ich persÃ¶nlich denke auch dass viele einfach unmÃ¶gliches von ihren Fox Gabeln erwarten, und oft werden sie auch mangelhaft Gepflegt bzw. Gewartet. Ich kann da nur das B. Federgabel Deo Empfehlen... nach jeder Fahrt die Tauchrohre abwischen und kurz einsprÃ¼hen und ein paarmal ein Tauchen. Meiner Meinung hilft das schon ganz gut... ersetzt natÃ¼rlich nicht die RegelmÃ¤Ãige Wartung.

Die Bike hat nicht wirklich viel Ã¼ber die 150mm Lefty geschrieben. Nur das sie sich geil Fahren lassen soll und das der Lenkerwinkel etwas steiler ist. Meine das es 69Â° mit der Lefty statt mit einer Fox Ã¼blichen 67,5Â° sind. Die fehlende Absenkung wurde ebenfalls nicht vermisst. Was aber durchaus ein punkt ist der stark vom Fahrergeschmack abhÃ¤ngt. Wiegen soll sie 1566g, zum vergleichâ¦ eine 32er 150mm Talas Fox wiegt 1844g. AuÃerdem fÃ¤llt noch die schwere Steckachse weg und ein Lefty Laufrad ist auch deutlich leichter "z.b. mit einem Tune Cannonball SL Laufrad". Ergo mÃ¼sste die Lefty insgesamt ca. 500g+ leichter sein gegenÃ¼ber den Serien Fox Gabeln.

@Volker:
Denke ehr auch zu scher, Gleitbuchsen sind einfach leichter als vier Linear Nadellager. WÃ¤re aber trotzdem mal eine geile Idee...


----------



## gmk (14. Oktober 2011)

fknobel schrieb:


> ...
> Ich persönlich denke auch dass viele einfach unmögliches von ihren Fox Gabeln erwarten, und oft werden sie auch mangelhaft Gepflegt bzw. Gewartet. *Ich kann da nur das B. Federgabel Deo Empfehlen*... nach jeder Fahrt die Tauchrohre abwischen und kurz einsprühen und ein paarmal ein Tauchen. Meiner Meinung hilft das schon ganz gut... ersetzt natürlich nicht die Regelmäßige Wartung.
> 
> ...
> ...



*bringt nicht wirklich viel*
einfach rad über nacht umdrehen
dann ist die gabel auch wieder ein traum


----------



## micha13 (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich verstehe das nicht warum alles sagen das das Bike mit der lefty besser aussieht bzw. Besser zu händeln wäre?
Ich bin so wie es ist mehr als zufrieden, aber das ist ja alles nur Ansichtssache...


----------



## 1975volker (14. Oktober 2011)

GMK

also ich kenn mich da nicht aus, weil ich noch nie eine klassische Teleskopgabel hatte. Läuft da dann ein dezenter Ölfilm über die Stanrohre?

Und wie verhält es sich dann mit dem Dämpfer. Ist das ebenfalls gut für den Dämpfer?


----------



## kantn-manuel (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich steh auf symmetrie und somit ist die lefty fur mich schon gestorben....und rein technisch kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass sie vorteile hat.

Und ausserdem is das ding sauschiach  und wartungstechnisch ist sie auch nicht die erfüllung

Schrauben muss man auf den rädern so auch schon genug
Lefty fur mich ein "no go"!


----------



## gmk (14. Oktober 2011)

1975volker schrieb:


> GMK
> 
> also ich kenn mich da nicht aus, weil ich noch nie eine klassische Teleskopgabel hatte. Läuft da dann ein dezenter Ölfilm über die Stanrohre?
> 
> Und wie verhält es sich dann mit dem Dämpfer. Ist das ebenfalls gut für den Dämpfer?



nein, wäre ja eine schöne sauerei
die schaumringe und die abstreifer oben beim tauchrohr werden durchs gabelöl bzw. schmieröl (inder luftkammer) geschmiert
that´s it
der dämpfer?
bei einer stahlfedergabel ist der eh in öl (stahlfeder)
bei einer luftfedergabel ala reba ist auch alles in öl (motioncontrol/misioncontrol/...)


kantn-manuel
du solltest wirklich ´mal eine lefty (er)fahren
die lefty hat fast nur vorteile alleine schon durch 88 nadellager
und ab 2011/12 wird die wartung und die wartenzeiten (für den kunden) auch um einiges besser -> Cannondale SWOP (S.ervice W.ithout O.bstacle P.rocedure)


----------



## 1975volker (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich meinte den hinteren Dämfper. Also wird das Rad quasi an beiden Rädern an die Decke gehängt?

Oder nur am Vorderrad?


----------



## gmk (14. Oktober 2011)

macht dem dämpfer (hinten)nichts
einfach im keller oder vorzimmer um 180° umdrehen
am lenker und sattel wird's abgestützt
oder am vorderrad aufhängen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (14. Oktober 2011)

jerome clementz - jekyll
the bike and rider that won the trans provence enduro last week

http://www.vitalmtb.com/photos/feat...th-Jerome-Clementz,2854/Slideshow,0/sspomer,2


----------



## CubePhil (15. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute da ich mich jetzt endlich entschieden hab  zwischen dem Genius 40 und dem Jekyll 3 wollte ich fragen bevor ich das Bike kaufe was das 3er in L wiegt? Ich wollt gleich ein paar sachen verändern, Kurbel und Kette 
da ich hier immer wieder lese dass die Kette und die Kurbel nix sein sollen! Wer hat denn beim 3er seine Kurbel ersetzt und gegen welche? Gruß Phil


----------



## USB (15. Oktober 2011)

Hallo , 

wenn alle von der Brücke springen , machst Du dann auch mit ? 

Die Kurbel geht & die Kette auch ! War jetzt schon mit dem Jekyll3 in Winterberg - Alpe d Huez - Beerfelden & auch schon ein paar Touren. Alles funktioniert . Auch noch nach Tausenden Tiefen & Höhenmetern . 

Es gibt eben ziemlich viele Leute die nicht schalten können & da versagt
dann auch die beste Kette ( egal welche ) .

Gruss
USB

PS. Meins in M hatte ca13,4 ohne Pedale . Jetzt über 15Kg habe aufgerüstet- Felgen & Reifen ;-)



CubePhil schrieb:


> Hi Leute da ich mich jetzt endlich entschieden hab  zwischen dem Genius 40 und dem Jekyll 3 wollte ich fragen bevor ich das Bike kaufe was das 3er in L wiegt? Ich wollt gleich ein paar sachen verändern, Kurbel und Kette
> da ich hier immer wieder lese dass die Kette und die Kurbel nix sein sollen! Wer hat denn beim 3er seine Kurbel ersetzt und gegen welche? Gruß Phil


----------



## fknobel (15. Oktober 2011)

Hi CubePhil,

Kurbeln sind okay, kette macht sinn sie zu tauschen. Ich hab nach der ersten ausfahrt direkt ne XT Kette drauf gemacht. Schaltet sich deutlich besser...

Gewicht Jekyll 3 in Größe X incl. Reverb, Tacho, Flaschenhalter und Satteltasche mit ersatzschlauch und Multitool = 15,9kg


----------



## kantn-manuel (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich gebs zu, meine frau kann auch nicht schalten!

Ich verteufle die kette nicht, denn es kann immer ein materialfehler sein.

Aber eine frau mit 50kg, soll eine kette zerstören?

Na gratuliere!

Die kette war ********, fertig! Ob einmal oder nicht is a wuascht.... Jetzt ist eine shimano xtr drauf. Punkt.

Wenn sie nochmals schaltet brech ich ihr die finger!    ;-)


----------



## USB (15. Oktober 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> Ich gebs zu, meine frau kann auch nicht schalten!
> 
> Ich verteufle die kette nicht, denn es kann immer ein materialfehler sein.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 105338 (15. Oktober 2011)

1975volker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich überege mir, ob ich mir ein das Cannondale oder ein Scott Genius zulegen soll.
> 
> Oft fahre ich auf Asphalt hoch, dann einen anspruchsvollen Singletrail runter. Das Cannondale hat ja keinen Lockout. Wie verhält sich der Hinterbau, wenn man im Sitzen hoch fährt? Wippt da was ?


----------



## USB (15. Oktober 2011)

er wippt kaum ! Bei einem gut eingestellten Dämpfer muss man eh nichts sperren . 

Gruss



Biwoncka schrieb:


> 1975volker schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo,
> ...


----------



## fknobel (15. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du die Steigung im Sitzten hochfährst wippt das Jekyll null im kletter modus. Selbst im Wiegetritt wippte hinten sehr wenig... ich kenn das Ginues nicht. Aber laut der Tests soll das Jekyll deultich besser klettern!


----------



## Deleted 105338 (15. Oktober 2011)

Hab beide ausführlich getestet, hab jetzt ein Jekyll.
Ausschlusskriterium für das Genius war die wilde Wipperei im Bergaufmodus - also Lockout, wie bei jedem "normalen" AM-Fully auch. Meiner Meinung nach ist dieser Modus beim Genius ausschlieslich für eine rumpelige, ebene Strecke gut wo man nicht allzuviel Druck am Pedal hat. (Welcher MTBler fährt schon eben dahin?).
Der Bergabmodus hat mir gut gefallen, es geht weich und komfortabel dahin. Andere könnten auch sagen: "etwas schwammig".

Beim Jekyll merkt man, das der Hr. Denk (der Konstrukteur beider Räder) weiter gedenkt hat. Wenn man bergauf eine gute Abstimmung erwischt (z.B: im Bergaufmodus ordentlich Dämpfung rein) wippt da selbst im Wiegetritt kaum was und macht trotzdem allerhand Unebenheiten erträglicher.
Bergab ist mir persöhnlich das Jekyll in der Standartabstimmung nach Gewichtsskala zu straff. Solange es nicht ganz wild wird, wird höchstens 2/3 des Federwegs freigegeben, daher mach ich mich für die Abstimmung des Radls um 15kg leichter, dann flutschts.


----------



## fknobel (15. Oktober 2011)

So unterschiedlich können die geschmäcker sein... 

Ich bin direkt mal eine einstellungsstufe höher gerutscht in der Tabelle als mein eigentliches Gewicht. Liegt aber wohl daran, da sich 15 Jahre lang nur Hardtail gefahren bin und mich kein Fully so richtig überzeugt hat bis jetzt... aber das Jekyll ist echt der Hammer!


----------



## santo77 (16. Oktober 2011)

welche spindle länge braucht man bei einer sl kurbel mit xx blättern 39/26
und wie ist die genaue bezeichnung des dazupassenden xo umwerfers?
kann mir da bitte wer helfen? vielen dank für die info.


----------



## crack_MC (16. Oktober 2011)

hi "Jekyll-Fahrer",
wie machen sich denn die 32er Fox-Gabeln so,wenn's mal härter zur Sache geht,in den Werbevideos werden die Jekylls ja schon mal durch den Bikepark gescheucht! Für so heftige Einsätze ist die Gabel laut Fox doch eher nicht so gedacht!? 
                                          Grüße crack_MC


----------



## USB (16. Oktober 2011)

...vielleicht nicht gedacht aber doch wird´s gemacht - Hält Tadelos , sind 
heute wieder ne fette Höhen/Tiefenmeterrunde gefahren , muss sagen das bike begeistert mich immer mehr . 

Auch im Bikepark tadelos , klar irgenwo kommen die 150mm auch mal an die Grenzen, je nach Qualifikation oder Sprungtechnik . "Mann" muss halt noch z.B. bei den Steinfeldern Aktiv mitarbeiten & sich nicht nur auf den Federweg verlassen . 


PS. bin kein Eisdielenfahrer 



crack_MC schrieb:


> hi "Jekyll-Fahrer",
> wie machen sich denn die 32er Fox-Gabeln so,wenn's mal härter zur Sache geht,in den Werbevideos werden die Jekylls ja schon mal durch den Bikepark gescheucht! Für so heftige Einsätze ist die Gabel laut Fox doch eher nicht so gedacht!?
> Grüße crack_MC


----------



## 1975volker (16. Oktober 2011)

Ist der Dämpfer bei den 2012 Modellen blockierbar?

Oder hat der Händler einfach etwas falsches in die Tabelle reingeschrieben:

http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...um-White-Gloss-Mountainbike_detail_17878.html

Gruss Volker


----------



## gmk (16. Oktober 2011)

1975volker schrieb:


> Ist der Dämpfer bei den 2012 Modellen blockierbar?
> 
> Oder hat der Händler einfach etwas falsches in die Tabelle reingeschrieben:
> 
> ...



die 2012er modelle haben doch die selben dämpfer wie 2011
also ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (17. Oktober 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> I....und rein technisch kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass sie vorteile hat.
> 
> .....wartungstechnisch ist sie auch nicht die erfüllung
> 
> ...



Vorteile?????

- Gewicht
- (Verwindungs-) Steifigkeit > Lenkpräzision
- Ansprechverhalten durch die Nadellager (unereicht)
- Einlenkverhalten ultradirekt durch den einen Gabelholm (deshalb is freihändig fahrn ja auch so besch....) die könntest du auch mit nem 20cm Lenker fahrn, da brauchste keinen 70 cm "Hebel" wie bei ner normalen Gabel um um enge Ecken rumzukommen
was vergessen?

und Vorurteile

ich mach bei der Lefty nicht wirklich wesentlich mehr Wartung als bei Foxen oder Rock shoxen; meine Erfahrung: vergiß ma das ganze Wartungsgedöns in der Anleitung, Wartung nach "fatty Regeln" reicht vollkommen.

Das Einzige was überbleibt is die "Kopfgschichte" und die dummen Sprüche "das die halbe Gabel fehlt" die man ständig zuhörn bekommt.

Fahr se einfach ma!

Ich hatte in Willingen mit Cdalern gesprochen (da hing ja das Jekyll mit der 140er Max rum), das große Thema weshalb es das Bike so noch nicht gibt, ist wohl die fehlende Absenkung, die nicht ins "Denkkonzept" paßt. Aber Anfragen hatten se wohl genug.

Schaun mer ma, wär schon n Traum mit lefty


----------



## kantn-manuel (17. Oktober 2011)

habt wahrscheinlich recht!

das mit den nadellagern klingt gut
das dem nicht absenken geht für mich am jekyll gar nicht!
...und die asymmetrie is no immer schiach 

...und mei fox spinnt auch!
Die Blow-Off Funktion lässt sich nicht mehr drehen!
Uiui, das war eine fummelei!!
mit gabelschlüssel wieder gängig gemacht!
(manche Konstruktionen von den Amerikanern lösen bei mir immer wieder erstaunen aus!)

lassen wir die lefty mal kommen mit 150mills und absenkbar,....dann fahr ich das teil,....vorausgesetzt ich hab gerade 1.500.- Eier lose! 

und zum Dämpfer....dyad2... kann mir nicht vorstellen dass der nach einem Jahr komplett verändert wird. 
...und ich GLAUBE das Scott die Dämpferansteuerung mit zusätzlich Lockout patentiert hat ( könnte ich mir vorstellen und deswegen Cd keine Chance hat das zu verbauen)
aber Gottseidank habe ich mein 2011 himod1 (nach einem 1/2 Jahr herumdudln funktionierts endlich) und brauche mir so schnell keine gedanken mehr wegen irgendwelcher dämpfer zu machen.


----------



## fknobel (17. Oktober 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> und zum Dämpfer....dyad2... kann mir nicht vorstellen dass der nach einem Jahr komplett verändert wird.
> ...und ich GLAUBE das Scott die Dämpferansteuerung mit zusätzlich Lockout patentiert hat ( könnte ich mir vorstellen und deswegen Cd keine Chance hat das zu verbauen)
> aber Gottseidank habe ich mein 2011 himod1 (nach einem 1/2 Jahr herumdudln funktionierts endlich) und brauche mir so schnell keine gedanken mehr wegen irgendwelcher dämpfer zu machen.



Wenn ich denn Denk im IBC Interview richtig verstanden hab, liegen die Patente alle bei ihm was das Genius betrift. 

@Volker:
Der Dämpfer ist 2012 immer noch der gleiche. Nix Lockout... da hat Bad-Bikes irgendwas falsch verstanden. Hab ja nen 2012er Jekyll Rahmen...


----------



## lahura (20. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

hat einer der Jekyll-Besitzer ein Bild parat wo das Bike von vorne zu sehen ist??
Packe mein Jekyll grad aus und finde die Verlegung der Brems und Schaltzüge schon etwas seltsam, war das bei euch auch so?

Grüße,
Mario


----------



## kantn-manuel (20. Oktober 2011)

lahura schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat einer der Jekyll-Besitzer ein Bild parat wo das Bike von vorne zu sehen ist??
> Packe mein Jekyll grad aus und finde die Verlegung der Brems und Schaltzüge schon etwas seltsam, war das bei euch auch so?
> ...


 
alu oder carbon ( carbon hat Kettenwerfer- und Schaltwerkzug innen verlegt)

PS: auf dem Bild wo beide oben sind darfst du das Kabel ganz links aussen nicht werten ( auf dem Blauen), da hatte ich die Reverbleitung noch nicht fixiert.

lg
manuel


----------



## lahura (20. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

ist ein Jekyll 3 mit einem 2012 Alu Rahmen, habs vorhin zusammengebaut und den Lenker gleich gg. einen 700-er getauscht und somit die Züge gleich ordentlich verlegt!
Würde mich aber trotzdem interessieren wie andere aussehen!

Hab jetzt den Dämpfer nach Tabelle eingestellt und werde wohl erst morgen eine Runde damit drehen, aber beim einfedern ist ein klacken zu hören, scheint von der Dämpferaufnahme zu kommen und man fühlt es auch. Ist das normal oder ein Grund zur Sorge, hab die 2 Schrauben nochmal mit 8  Nm nachgezogen und ist besser geworden aber nicht weg.

Vielleicht kann mir ja einer der schon ein Jekyll länger fährt etwas dazu sagen!?

Grüße,
Mario


----------



## kantn-manuel (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich kenne ein klacken,wenn man das rad am sattel anhebt.
Am rad meiner frau durfte ein spiel in der unteren dampferaufnqhme sein.
Lasse das am dienstag prufen...dann kann ich mehr dazu sagen


----------



## lahura (20. Oktober 2011)

Ja genau, am Sattel anheben und ist gleich zu hören, beim einfedern aber auch und zwar im Flow-Modus

Danke für die Bilder, so siehst jetzt bei mir aus:


----------



## USB (21. Oktober 2011)

hy , 

fette doch erst mal die Sattelstütze . Bei mir hat´s geknackt nach dem fetten & seitdem alles ruhig . 

Gruss



kantn-manuel schrieb:


> Ich kenne ein klacken,wenn man das rad am sattel anhebt.
> Am rad meiner frau durfte ein spiel in der unteren dampferaufnqhme sein.
> Lasse das am dienstag prufen...dann kann ich mehr dazu sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (21. Oktober 2011)

Die sattelstütze ist längst gegen eine reverb getauscht. Akkustisch hab ich es 1000%ig bei der unteren dämpferaufnahme. Das knacken hört man auch wenn man es am rahmen hochzieht. Aber danke für die idee


----------



## USB (21. Oktober 2011)

...was hat das tauschen mit " Fett " zu tun ;-) Gern geschehen, habe ja nur berichtet . War froh das es nur 1 min. gedauert hat und das knacken war weg...!!!



kantn-manuel schrieb:


> Die sattelstütze ist längst gegen eine reverb getauscht. Akkustisch hab ich es 1000%ig bei der unteren dämpferaufnahme. Das knacken hört man auch wenn man es am rahmen hochzieht. Aber danke für die idee


----------



## kantn-manuel (21. Oktober 2011)

Was hat das fetten der sattelstütze mit dem knacken im lagerpunkt des dämpfers zu tun?
Ich sagte danke fur die idee und das ear in keinster weise sarkadtisch.
Habevnur geschildert was ich bemerkt habe.


----------



## USB (21. Oktober 2011)

...schon gut ! das Problem war das das ganze Rad oder der Rahmen geknackt ABER man nicht hörte woher , verstehst Du .... Wenn du ja weißt wo ist alles ok  ! Schöens WE 



kantn-manuel schrieb:


> Was hat das fetten der sattelstütze mit dem knacken im lagerpunkt des dämpfers zu tun?
> Ich sagte danke fur die idee und das ear in keinster weise sarkadtisch.
> Habevnur geschildert was ich bemerkt habe.


----------



## kantn-manuel (21. Oktober 2011)

aufgrund unserer vielen schreiberei.....
habe ich jetzt folgendes am Rad festgestellt

bei meinem sind die Schaltzüge ausgekreuzt, sprich vom linken Schalthebel geht das Seil auf die rechte Seite des Rahmens und dann im Rahmenbrustrohr runter. Der rechte Schaltzug genau gegengleich.

Beim Rad meiner Frau haben sie die Schaltzüge jeweils auf der gleichen Seite gezogen. Linker Trigger Seil links am Steuerlager vorbei.
Deswegen schleift der Seilzug die Pulverbeschichtung der Gabel ab. 

Für mich ist das falsch verlegt, oder??


----------



## kantn-manuel (21. Oktober 2011)

USB schrieb:


> ...schon gut ! das Problem war das das ganze Rad oder der Rahmen geknackt ABER man nicht hörte woher , verstehst Du .... Wenn du ja weißt wo ist alles ok  ! Schöens WE


 
alles klar @usb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## longimanus (21. Oktober 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> aufgrund unserer vielen schreiberei.....
> habe ich jetzt folgendes am Rad festgestellt
> 
> bei meinem sind die Schaltzüge ausgekreuzt, sprich vom linken Schalthebel geht das Seil auf die rechte Seite des Rahmens und dann im Rahmenbrustrohr runter. Der rechte Schaltzug genau gegengleich.
> ...



ja, scheint falsch verlegt zu sein


----------



## micha13 (21. Oktober 2011)

Ja ist falsch verlegt.


----------



## d-lo (21. Oktober 2011)

ja toll, das wenn ich vorher gewusst hätte. meine gabel ist schon halb durchgescheuert. da könnt ich mich über cd schon wieder so richtig aufregen...


----------



## 321Stefan (21. Oktober 2011)

Servus, auch bei mir steht seit heute ein Jekyll 3 in L
Hab heute gleich den Lenker gegen einen Race Face Atlas getauscht und eine Reverb verbaut.
Kurze Probefahrt morgen wird es gerockt.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## USB (21. Oktober 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> alles klar @usb


----------



## USB (21. Oktober 2011)

So heute mal wieder Jekyll gerockt mit ner Betty vorne drauf Rockt es gleich nochmal so gut( beim Dunkeln )


----------



## crack_MC (22. Oktober 2011)

USB schrieb:


> ...vielleicht nicht gedacht aber doch wird´s gemacht - Hält Tadelos , sind
> heute wieder ne fette Höhen/Tiefenmeterrunde gefahren , muss sagen das bike begeistert mich immer mehr .
> 
> Auch im Bikepark tadelos , klar irgenwo kommen die 150mm auch mal an die Grenzen, je nach Qualifikation oder Sprungtechnik . "Mann" muss halt noch z.B. bei den Steinfeldern Aktiv mitarbeiten & sich nicht nur auf den Federweg verlassen .
> ...


 
Danke für die Info,
Gruß crack_MC


----------



## kantn-manuel (22. Oktober 2011)

Falls jemand mal in die Lage kommt einen Umwerfer neu bestellen zu müssen für sein Jekyll:

Ihr braucht einen e-type direct mount Ausführung s3.

mfg
manuel


----------



## Maui_Jim (22. Oktober 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> Falls jemand mal in die Lage kommt einen Umwerfer neu bestellen zu mÃ¼ssen fÃ¼r sein Jekyll:
> 
> Ihr braucht einen e-type direct mount AusfÃ¼hrung s3.
> 
> ...



Danke fÃ¼r die Info!!

Mit meinem X9-Umwerfer der am 3er dran ist werde ich nicht wirklich glÃ¼cklichâ¦
Die Info werde ich bestimmt bald beim bestellen benÃ¶tigenâ¦

GruÃ


----------



## kantn-manuel (22. Oktober 2011)

pastajunkie schrieb:


> Danke für die Info!!
> 
> Mit meinem X9-Umwerfer der am 3er dran ist werde ich nicht wirklich glücklich
> Die Info werde ich bestimmt bald beim bestellen benötigen
> ...


 
mein x9 ist kurz davor sich zu zerlegen!
mein Problem ist, dass bei den Shimano werfern steht, sie wären optimiert für 42 Zähne, deswegen habe ich jetzt zum X0 gegriffen.
(wollte mein rad komplett auf xt umrüsten...) und das war der letzte Sram teil am rad. und im Dezember verbaue ich das xtr985 schaltwerk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (23. Oktober 2011)

Habe mir auch ein Jekyll 4 (2011) zugelegt.

Hab ziemlich viele Teile getauscht (Teile demnächst im Bikemarkt günstig abzugeben).

* Rock Shox Lyrik Coil U-Turn
* SLX 2-fach Kurbel mit Bashguard
* XT 2012 Bremsen mit 200er Scheiben 
* Crossmax SX Laufradsatz
* Rest XT 9-fach Schaltung (war noch vorhanden und nicht so penibel einzustellen)

Bionicon Kettenführung und absenkbare Sattelstütze kommen noch.

Ist jetzt eher Enduro als All Mountain und wiegt mit 2.4 Rubberqueen UST auch 15,5 Kg. Rüste demnächst auf Mountain King 2.4 mit Milch um, sollte dann fahrfertig unter 15Kg liegen.

Bisher nur kurze Testrunde fährt sich aber bis auf die unter ausgeführten Hinterbauprobleme top.

---------

Neben vielen guten Details am Rahmen nerven mich einige Sachen:



Das Gewinde für die X-12 Steckachse und für den Lagerbolzen am Ausfallende wurde unmittelbar in den Rahmen (bzw. Hinterbau) geschnitten. Wenn's da blöd läuft kostet es nicht nur ein paar Euro für eine neue Hülse, sondern gleich richtig Geld...
Das war an meinem Cube besser gelöst.
Die  Schwingenlagerung (am Tretlager) verschenkt locker 10-15mm Lagerabstand für den Directmount Umwerfer und damit 'ne Menge Steifigkeit für den Hinterbau. Der Lagerabstand an der Dämpferwippe ist da wesentlich größer, obwohl viel weniger wichtig... 
---------

Ansonsten hab' ich auch noch ein größeres Problem mit dem Hinterbau:

Die geschweißte Wippe scheint so grob gefertigt zu sein, dass die vordere Hohlachse (Wippe zu Rahmen) locker 2mm Axialspiel hat. Wenn man die Wippe nach rechts und links drückt klappert sie entsprechend hin und her . Fehlen da irgendwelche Zwischenlegscheiben oder ist die Wippe zu breit geraten? Das Test Jekyll 3 2012, das ich vom Händler für 'ne Testfahrt geliehen hatte, hat auch schon rumgeklappert. 

Ich hab die Wippe mal testweise bei gelockerter Achsklemmung zusammengedrückt - dann ist das Spiel weniger und es klappert nur noch minimal, aber das kann ja nicht die Lösung sein.

Vermutlich muss Cannondale da 'ne neue Wippe schicken - eine die passt.

Am Tretlager (linke Seite) ist auch ziemlich viel Luft zwischen Schwinge und Hauptrahmen (aber kein merkliches Spiel). 

Ich hätte gerne mal gewusst - sieht das bei auch (Wippe und Tretlager) bei auch genauso aus?

Gruß

Andi


----------



## lahura (23. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

bin auch erst seit kurzem Besitzer eines Jekyll 3.

das mit der Wippe ist bei meinem Jekyll ähnlich, allerdings klappert da nichts, auch kein Spiel.
Ich habe dafür immer noch ein klacken aus dem Bereich der Dämpferaufnahme, zwar nicht so extrem wie beim auspacken aber noch da.
Hab die Schrauben der Dämpferaufnahme noch etwas von Hand nachgezogen und nachdem ich den Dämpfer auf mein Fahrgewicht abgestimmt habe ist es fast weg.
Jetzt beobachte ich das ganze mal, den Shop hab ich auch schon angeschrieben und reklamiert

Was passiert wenn Du die Inbusschrauben der Wippe löst, die Wippe zusammendrückst und dann wieder anziehst??

Grüße,
Mario


----------



## Puls220 (23. Oktober 2011)

lahura schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin auch erst seit kurzem Besitzer eines Jekyll 3.
> 
> das mit der Wippe ist bei meinem Jekyll ähnlich, allerdings klappert da nichts, auch kein Spiel.



Du hast auch rund 2mm Axial-Luft an der Achse (Wippe-Rahmen)? Und keine Zwischenscheiben? Lässt sich die Wippe nicht um das sichtbare Spiel auf der Hohlachse hin und herschieben? Bei mir schon - ohne all zu viel Kraft. Die Hohlachse scheint keine axialen Absätze o.ä. zu haben.



lahura schrieb:


> Was passiert wenn Du die Inbusschrauben der Wippe löst, die Wippe  zusammendrückst(vielleicht nicht unbedingt mit der Schraubzwinge) und  dann wieder anziehst??



Hab ich ja gemacht - sie lies sich auf beide Seiten ein Stück weiter auf die Achse schieben. Die Wippe ist einigermaßen steif, ein Stück kriegt ich sie auch mit beiden Händen zusammengedrückt. Aber wie soll ich dann noch irgendwelche Inbusschrauben anziehen, wenn ich mit beiden Händen 2mm Spiel aus einer massiven Wippe rausdrücke? 

Aus meiner Sicht muss die Brücke eh getauscht werden.


----------



## lahura (23. Oktober 2011)

Sieht bei mir so aus, und kann nichts hin und her bewegen!


----------



## Puls220 (23. Oktober 2011)

OK, ich war wohl ziemlich auf dem Holzweg. Die Wippe ist wohl ok, einzig die Montagequalität ist lausig (obwohl ich meinem Händler etra gesagt hab' er soll die Lagerung checken...)

Ich werde es nochmal ausführlich checken und dann berichten.


----------



## ThomasF. (24. Oktober 2011)

Auf der Achse rechts ist ein Shimm, wenn man den nach innen schiebt kann man das Axial-Spiel ausgleichen. Fixisert wird der Shimm mit der Klemme (Inbus-Schraube) am Hebel.
Eigentlich gibt es da ein kleines Werkzeug mit dem man den Shimm reindrücken kann (sollte der kompetente CD-Händler haben).

-Thomas


----------



## gmk (24. Oktober 2011)

_Puls220_
was sagt dein händler dazu?


----------



## Puls220 (24. Oktober 2011)

ThomasF. schrieb:


> Auf der Achse rechts ist ein Shimm, wenn man den nach innen schiebt kann man das Axial-Spiel ausgleichen. Fixisert wird der Shimm mit der Klemme (Inbus-Schraube) am Hebel.
> Eigentlich gibt es da ein kleines Werkzeug mit dem man den Shimm reindrücken kann (sollte der kompetente CD-Händler haben).
> 
> -Thomas




Ahhhh, die Erleuchtung! DANKE  Endlich spielfreier Hinterbau am Neurad  Hätten die nicht Shimm und Achse rot eloxiert und ich nicht immer im Halbdunkeln geschraubt, wäre das vielleicht schon aufgefallen ...

Mir war die ganze Zeit der Kraftfluss zwischen den Lagern nicht klar. Bei mir sitzen die Shimms zwar links, aber das lässt sich mit ein bisschen Fummelei ganz gut einstellen. Vorne geht's mit der Schaubzwinge ganz gut - einfach auf beiden Seiten die Klemmung lösen, die Schraubzwinge nimmt das komplette Spiel raus, dann wieder klemmen.


----------



## Puls220 (24. Oktober 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> _Puls220_
> was sagt dein hÃ¤ndler dazu?



Der ist wohl etwas ahnungslos was die Lagereinstellung betrifft - ich hatte extra noch um ÃberprÃ¼fung des Schwingenspiels gebeten...

Da ich gleich die Lyrik einbauen wollte, hatte ich um Abziehen des Lagerkonus am Steuersatz gebeten - den haben sie auch ziemlich lieblos runter und wieder draufgeschlossert... 

Deshalb hab' ich letztlich nur Einzelbrocken abgeholt und ins Auto geladen - Probefahrt ausgeschlossen.

Samstag war ich dann mit Umbau beschÃ¤ftigt und Sonntag konnte ich die Lagerung dann nicht reklamieren.

Egal - Dank Thomas weiÃ ich selbst wie ich's spielfrei kriege. Sachen die Geduld und kein absolutes Spezialwerkzeug erfordern macht man meiner Erfahrung nach sowieso lieber selbst, als es zum HÃ¤ndler zu geben... manche bezahlen ihre Aushilfsschrauber ja nach "Handgriff-Tabelle" und nicht nach Zeit (Schaltung einstellen 5â¬, Pedale montieren 4â¬ etc.). Da nehmen die sich dann Null Zeit und kloppen alles irgendwie zusammen...


Was ist denn eigentlich aus der Foruminitiative zu dem SAG-Indikator geworden? Wollte da nicht einer was basteln oder gibt es 'ne Zeichnung vom dem Ding?
Jetzt am Anfang zum Setup finden wÃ¤re so ein DIng schon echt Klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (24. Oktober 2011)

naja
wer solche händler hat ... 
aber stimmt schon
ich schraube auch meistens lieber selber ...


----------



## kantn-manuel (24. Oktober 2011)

zum sag-anzeiger:

Wer nicht viel basteln will:

das funktioniert:
(knappe 8 1/2 Jahre im Aussendienst für fischer machen sich bezahlt  )
fischer SX 10 Dübel mit langer 4mm-Spax Schraube 

kostet nicht viel und ist im Nu gemacht

ist nicht als elitäre Dauerlösung gedacht, aber effizient


----------



## kantn-manuel (24. Oktober 2011)

original von micha13


----------



## Puls220 (24. Oktober 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> zum sag-anzeiger:
> 
> Wer nicht viel basteln will:
> 
> ...



Ich glaube die schickt! Das Ding wird dann vorne links in die Hohlachse geschraubt und beim Einfedern von dem Knubbel am Rahmen verschoben - richtig?

Gibt es einen markanten Punkt für "voll eingefedert"?

----

Bezüglich der Shimms frage ich mich, warum Cannondale die verdammten Dinger nicht einfach 1mm breiter als die Achse gemacht hat. Dann kann jeder mit 'nem Inbus und dem dicken Daumen zu jeder Zeit die Lagerung spielfrei einstellen und braucht kein Cannondale teuer-spezial Händlerwerkzeug


----------



## Puls220 (24. Oktober 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> naja
> wer solche händler hat ...
> aber stimmt schon
> ich schraube auch meistens lieber selber ...




Ich war schon froh, dass ich nicht im Netz bestellen musste, sondern den Händler in der Nähe überzeugen konnte mir noch ein 2011er zu bestellen. Die 1. Aussage war "Neee, ein 2011 bestellen wir jetzt nicht mehr".


----------



## 321Stefan (24. Oktober 2011)

Servus, brauch mal kurz eure Hilfe.

Ich suche mir grad einen Wolf nach einen Zwischenadapter für die Dämpferpumpe von Cannondale.

Es gibt doch einen mit der es möglich ist die Dämpferpumpe ohne Druckverlust vom Ventiel zu schrauben. Wie bei z.B. den Topeak Pumpen.

Oder wie stellt Ihr den Dämpfer-Druck mit der Cannondale-Pumpe ein.
Sorry bei mir entweicht mal mehr und mal weniger Luft.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (24. Oktober 2011)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Ich glaube die schickt! Das Ding wird dann vorne links in die Hohlachse geschraubt und beim Einfedern von dem Knubbel am Rahmen verschoben - richtig?
> 
> Gibt es einen markanten Punkt für "voll eingefedert"?
> 
> ...


 
richtig erkannt!

wenn du mit den drücken spielen willst, fang gleich mal an luft raus zu lassen und auf anschlag zu gehen. dann hast du deinen Punkt!

lg
manuel


----------



## gmk (25. Oktober 2011)

Puls220
na aber viel bringt der händler nicht oder
im i-netz bestellen zahlt sich noch immer aus
vorallem außerhalb aus D



321Stefan schrieb:


> Servus, brauch mal kurz eure Hilfe.
> 
> Ich suche mir grad einen Wolf nach einen Zwischenadapter für die Dämpferpumpe von Cannondale.
> 
> ...



http://reset-racing.de/
seit jahren in verwendung


----------



## micha13 (25. Oktober 2011)

Wie sagt man so schön? Nicht schön aber selten 



kantn-manuel schrieb:


> zum sag-anzeiger:
> 
> Wer nicht viel basteln will:
> 
> ...


----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (25. Oktober 2011)

321Stefan schrieb:


> Servus, brauch mal kurz eure Hilfe.
> 
> Ich suche mir grad einen Wolf nach einen Zwischenadapter für die Dämpferpumpe von Cannondale.
> 
> ...



Also bei mir entweicht da nix..  Das Ventil schließt bevor die Dichtung der Pumpe trennt. Die dann entweichende Luft is die ausm Schlauch. Sonnst könnte man, wenn man gaaaanz langsam abschraubt ja an einem Punkt den ganzen Dämpfer leer machen.

Der Druckunterschied nach dem wieder-dranschrauben ist die Luft, die dann vom Dämpfer in den Schlauch dringt bis Druckausgleich herrscht.

Musst mal  auf Druck X aufpumpen, abschrauben, dann soweit wieder draufschrauben dass das Ventil noch geschlossen ist aber die Dichtung schon greift und du schon Druck im schlauch aufpumpen kannst, den Schlauch dann auch bis Druck X aufpumpen und erst dann voll draufschrauben so dass das Ventil öffnet... Dann sollte die Manometernadel sich nicht bewegen. Bei mir klappts zumindest. 

Sorry.. kürzer konnt ich das jetz nicht beschreiben


----------



## gmk (25. Oktober 2011)

kommt aufs ventil an
normalerweise entweicht immer etwas luft bevor das ventilstück der pumpe vom ventilstift entfernt wird


----------



## Puls220 (25. Oktober 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> Puls220
> na aber viel bringt der händler nicht oder
> im i-netz bestellen zahlt sich noch immer aus
> vorallem außerhalb aus D



Stimmt schon, aber nachdem ich jetzt bei jedem Fully Ärger mit Lagern hatte und der Cannondale Spezialdämpfer Aspirant für Reklamation ist, wollte ich für den Fall vorgebeugt haben.

Bike hinbringen und Rabatz machen wirkt im Zweifelsfall schneller, als einschicken und emails schreiben. 

Die sonstige De-/montage haben sie ordentlich gemacht (Innenlager raus, Gabel raus, Sitzrohr ausreiben) und den günstigsten Netzpreis sind sie auch mitgegangen - aber blamabel war die Nummer mit dem Schwingenspiel schon....


----------



## 321Stefan (25. Oktober 2011)

http://reset-racing.de/
seit jahren in verwendung
[/QUOTE]

Danke, hab ich uns verrecken nicht mehr gefunden. Hab seit vielen Jahren meine Topeak im Einsatz, geht aber leider nur bis 20 bar.

Aber mit dem Adapter hab ich ja bald wieder den selben Komfort.

Danke nochmal
Grüße Stefan


----------



## lahura (25. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

wieviel Druck habt Ihr so im Dämpfer, nach Tabelle oder +/-

Wiege fahrbereit mit Rucksack ca. 90 kg, fahre aktuell wie im Handbuch angegeben und fühlt sich eigentlich gut an, aber ich kann absolut nicht einschätzen wieviel Reserven ich noch hab

Kann ich eigentlich den Druck einfach so erhöhen oder verringern, oder muss ich jedesmal die Luft aus dem Negativ-Ventill ablassen?

Grüße,
Mario


----------



## 321Stefan (25. Oktober 2011)

Nachdem ich das Bike jetzt seit Freitag habe muß ich mal schnell das Jekyll kurz loben und ein klein bischen Kritik üben.

Hilft vieleicht dem ein oder Anderem bei einer Kaufentscheidung.
Das Bike ist ja zur Zeit bei so machem Händler mit über 20 % Nachlass zu bekommen.

Hab das 3er gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike:
Das Fahrverhalten ist wirklich super. Man sitzt im Bike und nicht (was bei Cannondale eigentlich typisch war) auf dem Bike.
Der Rahmen paßt bei mir 1,88 in L wirklich hervoragend.

Der uphill modus ist deutlich straff, was ich als sehr angenehm finde.
Wippen gibt es so gut wie nicht. In Kombi mit der abgesenkten Talas
sehr gute Klettereigenschaften.

Der offene modus war mir am Anfang etwas zu hart, nachdem ich eine Gewichtsstufe weniger eingestellt habe finde ich es besser. Ist jetzt feinfühliger aber nicht sänftenartig. Gibt schöne Rückmeldung über den Untergrund. 

Negativ aufgefallen ist mir: Der Hinterbau ist etwas eng für den 2.4 NN
sowohl in der Breite als auch in der Reifenfreiheit in der Höhe.
Der Lenker ist für meine Ansicht viel zu schmal mit 680mm, hab jetzt 780mm montiert, für mich optimal.
Bremsscheibe vorne nur 185 ein Unding in Größe L (meine Meinung).

Also nur wenig Kritik bis jetzt. Kann man bis auf die Reifenfreiheit alles schnell ändern.

Hab noch eine Reverb verbaut was dem Bike wirklich gut getan hat.
Ist halt noch flexibler.

Was ich nach 4 Testtagen sagen kann, ein sehr gelungenes Bike.
Ist wirklich ein Bike für vieles. Das bike ist für sein Gewicht rel. schnell.
War manchmal überrascht wie gut es geht. 
Ich hab es Anfangs als übertrieben gefunden wie es überall gelobt wurde, muß aber jetzt zugeben, es stimmt wirklich wenn man sagt es zaubert ein Grinsen in´s Gesicht.

Wer zurzeit ein gutes Alround Bike sucht ist mit dem Jekyll sehr gut beraten.

So, jetzt hoffe ich noch das es lage hält dann werde ich noch viel Spaß damit haben.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## anditirol (25. Oktober 2011)

lahura schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wieviel Druck habt Ihr so im Dämpfer, nach Tabelle oder +/-
> 
> ...


Ich glaube das ist von Fahrer zu Fahrer verschieden, hier aber meine Erfahrung:
Bei Transalp Touren fahre ich den Druck wie angegeben, wobei dort mein Systemgewicht gut 4kg schwerer ist und das auch im Setup berücksichtigt wird.... Jetzt im Herbst fahre ich wieder etwas härter, da Berg rauf, Berg runter, Sprünge usw, also Enduro.. Da muss ich schon etwas mehr Druck rein tun um nicht zu oft durch zu schlagen, machmal ist ja ok.... Ich habe einen Sag Meter von CD, zudem habe ich mir eine Skala gebaut, nach dem ich die max. Einfederung mit gaaanz wenig Luft heraus gefunden habe. So ist es jetzt relativ einfach fest zu stellen wie viel Druck man benötigt... Weiter oben im Forum gibts eine relativ gute Bastelanleitung fuer so einen Sag Meter, die Skala kannst dann von mir haben, einfach eine PN an mich wenn willst.. 

Und ich würde mich an die Anleitung von CD halten, also negativ ablassen... Der Dämpfer ist so schon sensibel, wenn auch noch falsch gehandhabt dann....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (25. Oktober 2011)

321Stefan schrieb:


> Nachdem ich das Bike jetzt seit Freitag habe muß ich mal schnell das Jekyll kurz loben und ein klein bischen Kritik üben.



Mein Jekyll kam auch Freitag und mein Fazit ist bisher ganz ähnlich.

Ein 2.4er Rubberqueen passt nur sehr knapp - wenn der mal schief aufgezogen ist schleift er...

Ich hab' mit 1,83 und Schrittlänge 88 Größe M genommen - L hätte 
auch gut gepasst, aber ich wollte es etwas kompakter. 

Komischer Weise hat CD bei mir bei Größe M einen 700er Lenker montiert - passt bisher gut.

Die Umschaltung des Dämpfers merkt man deutlich - auf die Absenkung der Gabel kann man oft verzichten (auch wenn es irgendwie dem Gesamtkonzept widerspricht eine Gabel ohne Absenkung zu verwenden)

----

Wie war das nochmal mit Kettenführung? Lies sich am Jekyll 4 (mit montiertem BSA Adapter) mit Shimano Kurbel+Innenlager noch ne ISCG 03 Kettenführung mit Rückplatte montieren? Oder passt nur die Bionicon?


----------



## anditirol (26. Oktober 2011)

Da doch einige Anfragen kamen findet ihr hier dem Beitrag angehängt meine Skala. Ich habe mir die Skala dann auch einen Zweckformadressaufkleber gedruckt.. Es ist eine 10er Skala, 25, 50, 75 und 100 % sind hervorgehoben....


----------



## Puls220 (26. Oktober 2011)

Danke


----------



## Danlen (26. Oktober 2011)

Auch von mir
DANKE


----------



## longimanus (26. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die Einschätzung, kann ich ebenso bestätigen. Aber 1,88 und Grösse L? Bin 1,89 und mir war L ganz klar zu klein.
Bei der Reverb (muss eigentlich sein) zögere ich noch, weil ich schon jetzt beim XL-Rahmen auf 14,4 kg komme (mit XTR-Trailpedalen)




321Stefan schrieb:


> Nachdem ich das Bike jetzt seit Freitag habe muß ich mal schnell das Jekyll kurz loben und ein klein bischen Kritik üben.
> 
> Hilft vieleicht dem ein oder Anderem bei einer Kaufentscheidung.
> Das Bike ist ja zur Zeit bei so machem Händler mit über 20 % Nachlass zu bekommen.
> ...


----------



## kantn-manuel (26. Oktober 2011)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Mein Jekyll kam auch Freitag und mein Fazit ist bisher ganz ähnlich.
> 
> Ein 2.4er Rubberqueen passt nur sehr knapp - wenn der mal schief aufgezogen ist schleift er...
> 
> ...


 
ja! es gibt momentan 2 Stk. Jekyll (soweit ich das weiss  )mit g-junkies "dreist" Kefü
mit leichten umbauarbeiten


----------



## kantn-manuel (26. Oktober 2011)

ich möchte nur folgendes sagen:
Ich würde mir diesen Umbau genau überlegen, denn ohne eine gewisse Handwerkliche Begabung (=Schrauberqualitäten) gleich gar nicht damit anfangen.

Man muss Kettenwerfer, Kurbel abbauen, manche Dinge umarbeiten usw..


----------



## fknobel (26. Oktober 2011)

longimanus schrieb:


> Danke für die Einschätzung, kann ich ebenso bestätigen. Aber 1,88 und Grösse L? Bin 1,89 und mir war L ganz klar zu klein.
> Bei der Reverb (muss eigentlich sein) zögere ich noch, weil ich schon jetzt beim XL-Rahmen auf 14,4 kg komme (mit XTR-Trailpedalen)



Die 300g mehr merkst auch nicht mehr... die Reverb ist "wie von dir schon angemerkt" Pflicht für das Rad! 

Die forteile überwiegen klar das mehr gewicht, und bei 14,4kg merkst eh nicht mehr viel. Selbst wenn es 500g mehr wären...  fahre übrigens auch Rahmengröße XL bei 1,91m. Mein Jekyll bringt wohl incl. Reverb, XTR-Trailpedalen, Satteltasche incl. Schlauch und Multitool und Flaschenhalter, Mal locker flockig 16kg auf die Waage! 

Allerdings muss ich sagen, das seit ich das Jekyll Fahr. Ich nicht mehr so ein Gewichtssparjunkie bin. 16kg merkt man zwar schon ganz gut, vor allem wenn man wie ich von einem 9,4kg Hardtail kommt. Aber als Hobbyfahrer ist das ohne Probleme machbar. Außerdem Trainiert es gut! 
Realistisch sind noch 1,5-2kg Gewichtsoptimierung drin, ohne das man auf Haltbarkeit Verzichten muss. Ganz Extrem vielleicht auch 2,5kg+... aber dann mit Sicherheit incl. Abstrichen in der Haltbarkeit.


----------



## kantn-manuel (26. Oktober 2011)

unbestritten. Komme auch vom 10,5kg Hardtail. Meine Zeiten sind bereits mit dem Jekyll besser und da lieg ich knapp bei 13,7kg.

Wenn ich 15kg abnehme hat mei Radl quasi kein Gewicht....und dort will ich hin ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (26. Oktober 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> ich möchte nur folgendes sagen:
> Ich würde mir diesen Umbau genau überlegen, denn ohne eine gewisse Handwerkliche Begabung (=Schrauberqualitäten) gleich gar nicht damit anfangen.
> 
> Man muss Kettenwerfer, Kurbel abbauen, manche Dinge umarbeiten usw..



Danke für die Info's.
Ich sollte ergänzen, dass ich nur 2-fach Kurbel (SLX) fahre (auf dem Bild sieht nach 3-fach + Bashguard aus - richtig?)

Handwerklich würde ich das wohl schon hinbekommen, aber ich hab' gerade keine Lust auf viel basteln...

Droht beim Jekyll erfahrungsgemäß überhaupt am Umwerfer ein Fallen der Kette nach innen?
Ich dachte mir vielleicht nur eine dünne Alu-"Backplate" zu schlossern, damit die Kette nicht nach innen fallen kann (und in die ISCG zu schrauben) und das ganze mit der Bionicon Kefü zu kombinieren (gleich die verbesserte Version ab Dezember).

Wie sind sonst die Erfahrungen bezüglich Kettenführung?

----

Bezüglich Gewicht - das wird aus meiner Sicht ziemlich überbewertet. Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit hat die bike nur Rädern unter 12Kg "Alpencrosstauglichkeit" bescheinigt  - in Wahrheit geht das auch mit Enduro+ ohne Liften.  Hab' auch noch ein Sub 11 Hardtail. Auf steilen Wurzelauffahrten komm ich mit einem 15Kg Allmountain trotzdem wesentlich besser hoch und ob ich auf Forstautobahnen 2-3km/h schneller fahr interessiert nur in Rennveranstaltungen. Wenn man den Gewichtsunterschied auf das Gesamtsystem bezieht ist der Unterschied auch optisch ziemlich undramatisch (98 kg zu 94 Kg) - Autos vergleicht man ja auch nur inklusive Motor


----------



## kantn-manuel (26. Oktober 2011)

also ich fahre 3-fach. Mir ist die Kette schon öfters innen rein gehüpft. Auch meiner Frau (auch 3fach).

deswegen war ich ja so scharf auf die kefü.

Das problem ist nicht wirklich das Schutzblech.... dein (unser) Problem ist, das alle Schraubenköpfe zu hoch sind (iscg-Schrauben streifen auf dem inneren Kettenblatt)

kann nicht sagen ob das für 2fach auch gilt. Auf jeden fall mussten wir einen spacer an der antriebsseite der kurbelachse einbauen, um nicht die kurbel an den schraubenköpfen fest zu setzen.

und aufgrund des versatzes der Kettenlinie musste man dann auch den Umwerfer ausdistanzieren, da der Arm zu kurz war um die Kette noch auf das 44er Kettenblatt zu wuchten.


----------



## Puls220 (26. Oktober 2011)

Verstehe.

Da die SLX Kurbel letzlich eine 3-Fach Kurbel mit Bashguard statt großem Kettenblatt ist, sollte sich da nichts ändern (und 36er als großem Blatt)

Ich habe zwar gemäß Shimano einen 5mm Distanzring am Innenlager montiert - allerdings links.

Man sieht ja, dass nicht viel Platz ist. Ich werde mal eine "Backplate" basteln. Wenn man auf Verstellbarkeit verzichtet und von Senkschrauben  den Kopf voll versenkt, sollte es passen...

Werde dann berichten.

Gruß

Andi


----------



## JackRackam (27. Oktober 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> Hier ein Bild, die Funktion sieht man glaub ich ganz gut....



Habe mir nun gestern Abend so einen "Dübel-Sagmeter" gebastelt, sowie die Skala ausgedruckt und mal hingeklebt.
Negativkammer  = 0 PSI Positivkammer auf 100 PSI
Draufgesetzt und vorsichtig bis zum spürbaren Anschlag des Dämpfers im Flowmodus belastet, sprich eingefedert.
Maximaler Ausschlag des Scheppzeigers nur so ca. 50% der Skala.

Frage:
Wie hast du die 100% der Skala ermittelt?

Wie misst man den Einfederweg (150mm sollten es ja sein) idealerweise korrekt?

Danke im voraus!
Gruß
JackR


----------



## anditirol (27. Oktober 2011)

JackRackam schrieb:


> Habe mir nun gestern Abend so einen "Dübel-Sagmeter" gebastelt, sowie die Skala ausgedruckt und mal hingeklebt.
> Negativkammer  = 0 PSI Positivkammer auf 100 PSI
> Draufgesetzt und vorsichtig bis zum spürbaren Anschlag des Dämpfers im Flowmodus belastet, sprich eingefedert.
> Maximaler Ausschlag des Scheppzeigers nur so ca. 50% der Skala.
> ...



Du kannst ja auch mal hinten am Sattel zum Boden messen wieviel das Rad tatsächlich einfedert. Normalerweise solltest du ja auf gut 150 mm kommen. Nur 50% auf der Skala kann ich mir nicht wirklich gut erklären.

Die abgebildete Skala war noch zum vermessen da, du musst die Skala verwenden welche ich ein paar Beiträge weiter oben veröffentlicht habe. 
Diese sollte bei einem Durchschlag genau oder ganz knapp über dem 10ten (letzen) Strich sein, sind in etwa 8mm. Ermittelt habe ich den maximalen Ausschlag indem ich relativ wenig Luft in den Dämpfer gegeben habe (Positiv 188 PSI, Negativ 159), dann das Rad entsprechend belastet habe. Also nicht nur drauf drücken, sondern schon irgendwo runter springen.... Wobei es mit 100 und 0 auch klappen sollte, bei mir fühlte sich der Dämpfer dort aber etwas eigenartig an...


----------



## USB (27. Oktober 2011)

Ihr macht es Euch aber echt kompliziert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (27. Oktober 2011)

USB schrieb:


> Ihr macht es Euch aber echt kompliziert



Naja, der O-Ring am Dämpferkolben wäre mir auch lieber, aber das läuft ja nicht bei Pull-Shock.

Werde auch die Tage mal probieren...

P.S. mit 'ner 10.9  Schraube am Sag-Meter ist aber einer auf Nummer sicher gegangen


----------



## fknobel (27. Oktober 2011)

Na ja, also ich hab das Sagmeter noch nicht vermisst!

Einmal Luft komplett abgelassen und denn Dämpfer hinten einmal komplett ausfahren lassen. Den Kolben Hub mit nem Zollstock gemessen "meine es waren 10,4cm". Und anschließend wieder aufgepumpt und draufgesetzt. Länge des Kolbenhubs erneut gemessen und rechnerisch die Sag ermittelt. Fertig... Schritt 1 muss man auch nur einmal machen und sich einfach die Länge merken.  Das ganze hat zehn Minuten gedauert...


----------



## anditirol (27. Oktober 2011)

fknobel schrieb:


> Na ja, also ich hab das Sagmeter noch nicht vermisst!
> 
> Einmal Luft komplett abgelassen und denn Dämpfer hinten einmal komplett ausfahren lassen. Den Kolben Hub mit nem Zollstock gemessen "meine es waren 10,4cm". Und anschließend wieder aufgepumpt und draufgesetzt. Länge des Kolbenhubs erneut gemessen und rechnerisch die Sag ermittelt. Fertig... Schritt 1 muss man auch nur einmal machen und sich einfach die Länge merken.  Das ganze hat zehn Minuten gedauert...



Es geht nicht um den Sag, sondern um das Ausnutzen des vorhandenen Federwegs. Das geht nur vernünftig mit einem Sagmeter (oder mit einer Kamera welche auf den Dämpfer oder den Hinterbau ausgerichtet ist, wobei die Vermessung so relativ schwierig war). 
Wenn man an die Grenze mit dem Bike gehen will muss man die Reserven kennen, alles andere ist doch Blödsinn. Ich kann z.b. nie und nimmer die angegebenen 35-40% Sag fahren, da schlage ich bei harter Fahrweise andauernd durch....


----------



## gmk (27. Oktober 2011)

JackRackam schrieb:


> Habe mir nun gestern Abend so einen "Dübel-Sagmeter" gebastelt, sowie die Skala ausgedruckt und mal hingeklebt.
> Negativkammer  = 0 PSI Positivkammer auf 100 PSI
> Draufgesetzt und vorsichtig bis zum spürbaren Anschlag des Dämpfers im Flowmodus belastet, sprich eingefedert.
> Maximaler Ausschlag des Scheppzeigers nur so ca. 50% der Skala.
> ...



komplette luft raus und draufsetzen geht nicht 

bleistift auf wand 



			
				Puls220 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, der O-Ring am Dämpferkolben wäre mir auch lieber, aber das läuft ja nicht bei Pull-Shock.
> ... ...



bedruckter kolben ala rs monarch/sid wäre auch eine möglichkeit
und jemand schaut dann seitlich wie´s ausschaut oder mit einem spiegel


----------



## JackRackam (27. Oktober 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> komplette luft raus und draufsetzen geht nicht



Laut Bedienungsanleitung darf der Luftdruck der Positivkammer nicht unter 100 PSI gesenkt werden.

Nun ja....

Denke ich mach was an der Sattelstütze fest und lasse mittels Meterstab mal ablesen....


----------



## Deleted 105338 (27. Oktober 2011)

*HÃ¤tte fÃ¼r das "Federweg â und Sag - Messen" Problem eine EinfachstlÃ¶sung:*    Man nehme 2 oder 3 dickere (steife) Kabelbinder fÃ¤dle sie nacheinander auf und binde sie um die Sitzstrebe zwischen Reifen und Sitzrohr herum. Soweit zuziehen dass sie an der breitesten Stelle der beiden Sitzstreben nicht klemmen aber an der schmalsten Stelle auch nicht lose herumrutschen. (Sitzstreben sind nicht parallel zueinander)
Das funktioniert durch die Eigenspannung der Kabelbinder. Das einfedernde Rad bzw. der Reifen schiebt dann beim Fahren (effektiver Federweg) oder auch nur im Sitzen (SAG) die Kabelbinderschlaufe an der Sitzstrebe Richtung Sitzrohr und man hat dann den maximalen benÃ¼tzten Federweg.
Man kann den ganz ausgefederten (Kolbenstange am DÃ¤mpfer ist nicht zu sehen) und den ganz eingefederten Zustand (DÃ¤mpfer luftleer, Reifen berÃ¼hrt fast die Sitzstrebe) an der Sitzstrebe markieren und je nachdem, wo dann sich nach einer "Federei" die Kabelbinderschlaufe zwischen den Markierungen befindet, hat man dann einen prozentuellen Wert. 

Das Ganze ist wahrscheinlich nicht auf den Millimeter genau, funktioniert aber trotzdem wunderbar und man kann sich an den Durchschlag herantasten bzw. man sieht was der Hinterbau je nach Einstellungen eigentlich so macht.
Kann leider zurzeit kein Foto machen, dann wÃ¤rs einfacher erklÃ¤rbar.


----------



## Puls220 (29. Oktober 2011)

So, ich hab' mal länger abgestimmt.

Mit der original Cannondale Pumpe entweicht tatsächlich ziemlich viel Luft - bei mir auf der Positivkammer ca. 3bar auf der Negativkammer fast 5 bar. Die Wiederholgenauigkeit ist eher schlecht .


Was mich wundert: Die Kolbenstange fährt nicht ganz ein (siehe Bild). Ist das bei euch auch so? Oder ist mein Dämpfer (nach Tabelle abgestimmt) ein Fall zum Einschicken? Das war anfangs meine ich nicht so - keine gute Bilanz nach erst 2 ernsthaften Touren. 

Von der Sagskala nutze ich übrigens auch nur so 50% aus. Hängt auch etwas davon ab, wie nah man sie am Drehpunkt anbringt, aber ganz ausnutzen? Unmöglich mit meinem Dämpfer. Überhaupt ist der Hubweg am Dämpfer ziemlich kurz, also die Dämpferübersetzung sehr hoch - hoffe der verkraftet auf Dauer die hohen Kräfte und Geschwindigkeiten...

Ansonsten ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Hinterbau - trotz breiter Abstützung der Wippe alles andere als Seitensteif ist. Leichter Seitendruck am Hinterrad und man sieht deutlich wie sich das Sitzrohr aus der Hinterbaumitte schiebt... liegt sicher zum Großteil an der schmalen Hauptlagerabstützung. Dafür hätte ich gerne auf Directmount-Umwerfer verzichtet...

Wegen des Lagerspiels scheint mein CD Händler leider komplett Ahnungslos. Das Werkzeug KP169 hat er nicht da, behauptet aber steif und fest es sei ohnehin nur zum Einpressen der Lager in den Hauptrahmen...

Ein Blick ins Handbuch sollte ihn eigentlich überzeugen aber der taugt wohl nur zum Teile einschicken 

Das Handbuch ist übrigens wirklich aufschlussreich (hätte ich auch mal vorher lesen sollen ) - ganz im Gegensatz zu dem was andere Hersteller so an belanglosem Zeug beilegen.

Gehe jetzt erstmal fahren

Gruß

Andi


----------



## anditirol (29. Oktober 2011)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Was mich wundert: Die Kolbenstange fährt nicht ganz ein (siehe Bild). Ist das bei euch auch so? Oder ist mein Dämpfer (nach Tabelle abgestimmt) ein Fall zum Einschicken? Das war anfangs meine ich nicht so - keine gute Bilanz nach erst 2 ernsthaften Touren.



Eins vorweg: Ich habe den Dämpfer deswegen austauschen müssen, bei mir war die Stange aber viel weiter draussen.

Es kann sein dass du das Setup falsch gemacht hast oder sonst was war.... Falls ja probier mal den Dämpfer zu reseten, bei einigen hat das geholfen, bei mir auch schon. 

Hier die Anleitung dazu von CD:

_Note:  If positive pressure is ever released prior to releasing negative pressure, this will cause the shaft to extend from the shock, but by itself will not cause any permanent damage. If this happens, do not cycle or ride the shock in this state. To restore the shock to its normal pressure state:

Release the negative air pressure.
Attach the Cannondale high pressure pump and increase positive pressure until the shaft completely returns into the shock.
Follow steps 2 through 5 in the Setting Up Shock Sag procedure below._

Wenn das nichts nützt würde ich den Dämpfer reklamieren, so verschenkst du ja zum einen Federweg, zum zweiten sitzt du zu weit im Sag, und bei mir hat sich zudem die Kennlinie des Dämpfers extrem geändert....

Viel Glück!


----------



## gmk (29. Oktober 2011)

Puls220 schrieb:


> So, ich hab' mal länger abgestimmt.
> 
> Mit der original Cannondale Pumpe entweicht tatsächlich ziemlich viel Luft - bei mir auf der Positivkammer ca. 3bar auf der Negativkammer fast 5 bar. Die Wiederholgenauigkeit ist eher schlecht .
> ... ...
> ...



reset racing adapter und gut is 

*klingt nicht gut*
gerade bei 15mm achsen und so einem fettem umlenkhebel


----------



## Puls220 (30. Oktober 2011)

anditirol schrieb:


> Es kann sein dass du das Setup falsch gemacht hast oder sonst was war.... Falls ja probier mal den Dämpfer zu reseten, bei einigen hat das geholfen, bei mir auch schon.



Danke für den Hinweis.

Um den "maxmialen Eintauchpunkt" (für die Skala) zu finden, hatte ich erst Negativkammer komplett abgelassen und dann die Positivkammer auf Null. Wenn ich mich dann (vorsichtig) auf den Sattel gestützt und die Federung zusammengedrückt habe, ist das "Sagmeter" nie über die halbe Skala hinaus (wie bei JackRackam und meinem Foto), obwohl es sich nach "Anschlag" angefühlt hat.

Bei der anschließenden Tour (nach korrekter Dämpferbefüllung) hat das Sagmeter die volle Skala genutzt. Hatte erst gedacht, dass ich da irgenwie mit dem Bein drangestoßen bin, aber nach jedem Rücksetzen und ruppiger Fahrt war es wieder bei ~100% (Skala von anditirol). Die Skala passt (Besten Dank nochmal) - scheint man kann den Dämpfer einfach nicht bei komplett abgelassener Luft um den vollen Federweg auseinanderziehen.

Die Frage, die mich noch beschäftigt: lass ich den Dämpfer so (ich nutz ja den gesamten Federweg), oder befülle ich ihn lieber noch eine Stufe härter, da bis zum Durchschlag nicht mehr viel Weg ist.


----

Reset Racing Adapter:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p19577_Airport-micro-Abschaltadapter-.html

diesen hier?

----

Zur Seitensteifigkeit des Hinterbaus: 

Im Vergleich (bei mtb-news und der bike) hat sich ja gezeigt, dass der Scott Genius LT überraschend steifer ist, als der Cannondale Claymore - die Monsterwippe also nicht so viel bringt. Die Schwingensteifigkeit kommt in 1. Linie aus dem Hauptlager und da ist die Abstützbreite locker 20mm weniger als z.B. bei meinem Cube Stereo - muss man wohl mit leben. (hoffentlich halten wenigstens die Lager)

----

Nochmal zum Thema Kettenführung.

Ich schwanke jetzt zwischen 2 Extremen.

Entweder Bionicon: Leicht und simpel und durch das geschlossene Röhrchen wird die Kette ja nach oben und unten fixiert. 

oder bleischwere Truvativ Shift Team (Tretlagerklemmung): Ich hab an meinem SLX Tretlager rechts noch einen 2,5mm Spacer, so dick baut de KeFü auch etwa. Durch Führung oben, unten und nach hinten zum Rahmen sind Klemmer praktisch ausgeschlossen und der Rahmen optimal geschützt.

Weiß jemand ob das passt? mit Jekyll+SLX (22/36/Bash)

Irgendwelche Erfahrungen / Tipps ?

Danke Gruß

Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (30. Oktober 2011)

ja, ist der adapter

das mit der steifigkeit kann ich nicht glauben
gerade durch die gesamte konstruktion (geklemmte 15mm achsen, großes hauptlager, ...) müßte das jekyll&claymore steifer sein ...?

kann's bei dir nicht auch am hinteren laufrad liegen ?

hat sonst noch jemand steifigkeitsprobleme?


----------



## Puls220 (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich rede ja nicht von "Steifigkeitproblem" und sage auch nicht, dass ich es beim Fahren merken würde. Hinterrad und insbesondere der Reifen sind ja viel nachgiebiger. Sicher hält die breite Wippe den Dämpfer optimal von Seitenkräften frei. Nur kann die Wippe über die lange Sitzstrebe (und über die Lager am Ausfallende) nicht sonderlich zur Gesamtsteifigkeit einer mäßig abgestützen Hauptschwinge beitragen. 

Wenn ich am Hinterbau drücke ist das Hinterrad ohnehin irrelevant.

Aber wenn Du es nachvollziehen willst: Steck mal einen Finger zwischen Sitzrohr und Hinterbau. Dann zieh mit der anderen Hand seitlich an der Sattelstrebe (geschätze 50-100N). Mein Hinterbau - und auch der meines Leihjekyll flext dann schon spürbar zur Seite. 

Beispielsweise das Fritzz meines Kumpels lässt sich da deutlich weniger anmerken. 

Ich halte zwar wenig vom Fazit der Bikemagazine, aber wenn die schon die Bikes zerlegen und Messungen vornehmen ist das nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen.

Bike 3/2011: das Jekyll Carbon (68,6Nm/°)  war von der Steifigkeit im Mittelfeld (61,8°/Nm - 79,2°/Nm).

Bike 8/2011: 
Claymore Alu 3717g (Rahmen+Dämpfer)     69,8 Nm/°
Genius LT Alu 3378g                                  75,9 Nm/°

Ich hab' mir jetzt nur im Netz Bilder vom Genius LT Rahmen angeschaut, aber soweit ich es erkenn hat der keinen Direct Mount Umwerfer, damit sicher eine 15mm breitere Abstützung am Hauptlagerschwingenlager. Daraus resultiert ein seitensteiferer Hinterbau.

Ich hab' mich auch etwas von der dicken Wippe blenden lassen...


----------



## gmk (30. Oktober 2011)

6Nm unterschied
ist nicht wirklich viel ...

und wenn du es schaffst die sitzstrebe mit bis 50-100Nm "zu verbiegen" 





> ... Dann zieh mit der anderen Hand seitlich an der Sattelstrebe (geschätze 50-100N). Mein Hinterbau - und auch der meines Leihjekyll flext dann schon spürbar zur Seite. ... ...


dann betreibst du den falschen sport


----------



## Puls220 (30. Oktober 2011)

Hast Du mal getestet? Flext Dein Hinterbau nicht sichtbar hin- und her?

Würde mich wirklich interessieren. 

Denkbar ist schon, dass bei mir die Lager stärker axial verspannt werden müssen. (Cannondale gibt ja kein Drehmoment für das Tool KP169 an - ist auch zugegeben schwierig bei Flügelmuttern) 

Ich weiß nur nicht, wie ich meinen Händler dazu bekommen soll, das ganze besser einzustellen (Neuzustand 2mm Klapperspiel an der Wippe) wenn er nach Studium der Anleitung noch immer felsenfest behauptet besagtes Tool sei zum Einpressen der Lager und er brauche es gar nicht  zum Einstellen.


----------



## longimanus (30. Oktober 2011)

@all warum fahrt ihr eigentlich nicht einfach euer geiles Teil anstatt die Wurzel aus dem sag zu ziehen und mit der Steifigkeit eines Genius zu multiplizieren. Ich kann euch versichern, das Teil macht echt Spaß


----------



## grey (30. Oktober 2011)

zusammen mit dem reset adapter gleich ein paar globuli mitbestellen bitte 

@puls: sorry, fuer die bloede frage aber du bist eh ned im climb mode oder?


----------



## 321Stefan (30. Oktober 2011)

So servus

Sind wieder zurück vom WE Testen.
Dank dem neuen Reset Adapter war der Dämpfer jetzt gut abzustimmen.
Sag Meter (Dübelversion) ist hilfreich. Hab jetzt ein bischen weicher abgestimmt. Habe am anfang das Gefühl gehabt ich komm zu schnell zur Grenze des Dämpfers. Die 150 Federweg werden jetzt gut genutzt.

Wir haben sehr viel die Räder untereinander getauscht.
Mein "best bike" war das Jekyll.
Was mir aber auffällt. Der Dämpfer klackert im schnellen Bereich.
(Wurzelteppich usw. ) Als wenn ein Ventiel auf und zugeht.
Ist nicht zum hören bei langsamen auf und ab. Ist def. kein Lager oder so.
Hat der Dämpfer eine Plattform?

Wir hatten am WE ein Bionicon Supershuttle, Spec. Enduro, und ein C Moto dabei.

Das Bionicon ist immer wieder beeindruckend welche Bandbreite diese Geometrieverstellung bietet.

Das Jekyll macht richtig Spaß. Hab ein geiles Bike gekauft.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## Puls220 (30. Oktober 2011)

longimanus schrieb:


> Ich kann euch versichern, das Teil macht echt Spaß



Ganz Deiner Meinung. Bin gestern 3 1/2 Stunden fleißig gefahren. 

Das bike läuft leider noch nicht ganz rund (Knackgeräusche unbekannten Ursprungs, unklare Federwegsausnutzung - Durchschlag?, Kolbenstange vom Dämpfer geht nicht ganz rein). 

Da ich - Dank ahnungslosem Händler - die Wippenlagerung notgedrungen komplett selbst eingestellt habe, stellt sich schon die Frage, ob der Hinterbau so in Ordung ist, bevor ich da dauerhaft mit fahre.




greyz schrieb:


> zusammen mit dem reset adapter gleich ein paar globuli mitbestellen bitte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du meinst die 20 in den Adapter sind nicht gut investiert...

Das Dämpfersetup hab' ich schon im Flow Mode vorgenommen, oder was meinst Du?


----------



## grey (30. Oktober 2011)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Du meinst die 20 in den Adapter sind nicht gut investiert...
> 
> Das Dämpfersetup hab' ich schon im Flow Mode vorgenommen, oder was meinst Du?



jo.
ich habs bei mir mal ohne luft getestet, vorsichtigst, der daempfer hats ueberlebt.
wenn du ernsthaft nur 50% ausnutzen kannst stimmt irgendwas groeber ned.
der zug von der umschaltung climb/flow mode haengt auch ned?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (30. Oktober 2011)

greyz schrieb:


> jo.
> ich habs bei mir mal ohne luft getestet, vorsichtigst, der daempfer hats ueberlebt.
> wenn du ernsthaft nur 50% ausnutzen kannst stimmt irgendwas groeber ned.
> der zug von der umschaltung climb/flow mode haengt auch ned?



Die 50% Ausnutzung (Bild) waren wie gesagt komplett ohne Luft - Test im Stand um den maximalen Einfederpunkt für den "Sagmeter" zu finden. Scheinbar brauch der Dämpfer aber zwingend Negativdruck um ganz einzufederen. Im Betrieb nach Tabelle hab' ich dann laut Sagmeter auch 100% Federweg genutz. Mit dem regulären Positivdruck und 0 bar negativ wird das Ding zum Hardtail.


----------



## grey (30. Oktober 2011)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Die 50% Ausnutzung (Bild) waren wie gesagt komplett ohne Luft - Test im Stand um den maximalen Einfederpunkt für den "Sagmeter" zu finden. Scheinbar brauch der Dämpfer aber zwingend Negativdruck um ganz einzufederen. Im Betrieb nach Tabelle hab' ich dann laut Sagmeter auch 100% Federweg genutz. Mit dem regulären Positivdruck und 0 bar negativ wird das Ding zum Hardtail.



meiner braucht keinen negativdruck um voll einzufedern.
wenn ich die pumpe dranlass und luftauslasse zieht er sich auch auseinander


----------



## fknobel (31. Oktober 2011)

Kann ich auch bestätigen...

Beide Kammern komplett leer und vorsichtig mit der Hand den Sattel belastet. So konnte ich den Kolben voll ausfahren! Sobald aber auch nur 0,5-1bar wieder drin sind. Zieht er sich um ca. 40% wieder zusammen. 

Bezüglich Streitigkeit, so glaub ich schon das es Bikes gibt die noch steifer sind. Allerdings ist das Jekyll "anders" Steif.  Peter Denk erklärt das doch so schön in dem 30min Interview erklärt.
Ich bin auf jeden fall zufrieden. Und kann keinen großen Flex feststellen bei mir...

Viele Grüße

Florian


----------



## gmk (31. Oktober 2011)

greyz schrieb:


> zusammen mit dem reset adapter gleich ein paar globuli mitbestellen bitte
> 
> ... ...


----------



## Puls220 (2. November 2011)

fknobel schrieb:


> Kann ich auch bestätigen...
> 
> Beide Kammern komplett leer und vorsichtig mit der Hand den Sattel belastet. So konnte ich den Kolben voll ausfahren! Sobald aber auch nur 0,5-1bar wieder drin sind. Zieht er sich um ca. 40% wieder zusammen.



Ok, das erklärt mein Dämpferverhalten - ich hatte beim Testen die Pumpe an der Positivkammer wieder abgeschraubt und dann ist er ab 50% Federweg bockhart


----------



## Sagatasan (3. November 2011)

lässt ihr über die winterpause den dämpfer unter druck??
sollte man den druck zumindest reduzieren??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (3. November 2011)

Ich lass ihn so wie er ist... ich fahr aber auch im Winter. 

Denke es sollte aber auch so kein Problem


----------



## lahura (3. November 2011)

Kann ich eigentlich problemlos die Bremsen (Elixir CR), vorallem die hintere gegen eine Magura MT 6 ersetzen?
Die jetzige hat ja 185 mm und die Magura hat 180 mm. Funktioniert das mit dem speziellem PM Adapter den Cannondale da verbaut?

Übrigens hab ich mir heute eine Dämpferpumpe von Scott besorgt, und nun klappt auch die Abstimmung ohne Druckverlust.

http://www.bike24.net/p18125.html

Grüße, Mario


----------



## Puls220 (3. November 2011)

lahura schrieb:


> Kann ich eigentlich problemlos die Bremsen (Elixir CR), vorallem die hintere gegen eine Magura MT 6 ersetzen?
> Die jetzige hat ja 185 mm und die Magura hat 180 mm. Funktioniert das mit dem speziellem PM Adapter den Cannondale da verbaut?



Kann ich Dir zwar nicht genau sagen, aber für 203mm gibt es einen speziellen Cannondale Adapter - frag' am besten mal beim CD Händler nach.

Gruß

Andi


----------



## lahura (3. November 2011)

Hab bei Dr.Cannondale einen Adapter für 180 mm Scheibe gefunden!

Grüße


----------



## nixblix (7. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe seit 3 Wochen das Jekyll HiMod 2 in Größe S.

Einige der Probleme die in diesem Thread beschrieben sind, kann ich aber leider bestätigen, andere auch nicht.

Die ersten 100 km alles super, aber dann die ersten Kettenklemmer und Chainsucks, ein Zahn am mittleren Kettenblatt war verbogen, bzw. teilweise auch abgebrochen.
Das ganze ohne Berührung oder Sturz oder Verschalten oder so. Dieses FSA Afterburner Zeugs scheint nicht viel zu taugen und auch die SRAM X9 überzeugt mich nicht.
Den Zahn habe ich etwas abgefeilt und jetzt noch zur Vorsicht ein 2. kleines Blech zum Schutz an den Rahmen gebastelt. Bisher scheint's zu gehen.
Nach der ersten Ausfahrt war der Dämpfer unten locker und hat beim Hochheben des Rades am Sattel geklappert. Hab die Schraube mit den vorgeschriebenen 8 Nm angezogen seither ist Ruhe.

Nun aber genug kritisiert. Im Gelände ist das Teil echt der Hammer ;-) super zu fahren und bergab eine Waffe.
Bin seither ein 130mm Fully gefahren das auch schon super war, aber kein Vergleich.
Federung ist toll und über die Foxgabel kann ich mich nicht beklagen, spricht super an und ist schön steif (bei 72 kg Kampfgewicht).
Den Rahmen find ich super steif, mag auch an der Größe S liegen, aber da lässt sich nichts verschieben, verwinden oder was auch immer.
Eine große Wasserflasche lässt sich auch im S Rahmen unterbringen, wenn auch nur mit einem Flaschenhalter mit seitlicher Öffnung.
Die Black Flag Laufräder machen einen stabilen und wertigen Eindruck und sind auch schön Leicht, bisher nurl Probleme, naja bin auch erst 350 km gefahren aber da waren viele Treppen dabei.
Abstimmung des Dämpfers war auch kein großes Problem fahre aber etwas weniger Druck als empfohlen, hab mich einfach 10 kg leichter gemacht ;-)
Alles in allem ein tolles Bike das mit einem Shimano XT Antrieb noch besser währe, na mal sehen vielleicht mach ich mal den Umbau, wenn das Ami Zeugs verschlissen ist.
Ich hoffe noch auf ein paar schöne Herbsttage, wobei im Schnee macht das Biken ja auch Spass.


----------



## kantn-manuel (7. November 2011)

ich kann dich beruhigen , auch bei der SLK ist das Chainsuck-Problem.
Mir hat es das Schutzblech runtergerissen.

Ich denke das dieses Problem kein "Jekyll"-Problem sondern ein allegemeines der Kurbel bzw. Schaltungen ist.

Ein Jekyll-Problem aus meiner Sicht ist, dass man trotz ISCG-Aufnahme adaptierungen vornehmen muss, die Kettenlinie und dgl. verändern, um überhaupt eine Kefü anbringen zu können.

....und das mit dem Händler-Zusammenbau.... das nächste Mal lasse ich mir den Originalverpackten Karton aushändigen. Schlechter zusammenbauen kann ichs auch nicht ;-)

...und Cd hat definitiv ein Qualitätsproblem.
schon alleine die unterschiedlichen Schaltzugverlegungen ausgekreuzt oder parallel ( dafür mit Lackabschürfungen an der Gabel)....macht mich Irre!! (gesehen am Jekyll 3 meiner Frau)


----------



## hafrazi (7. November 2011)

@ nixblix kannste mal bitte ein Bild Posten hab noch nie ein S in HiMod gesehen. Wie gross bist Du ?

noch nen Frage zu den Schaltzügen beim HiMod sind die bei Euch gekreuzt oder parallel.


----------



## gmk (7. November 2011)

hafrazi schrieb:


> @ nixblix kannste mal bitte ein Bild Posten hab noch nie ein S in HiMod gesehen. Wie gross bist Du ?
> 
> noch nen Frage zu den Schaltzügen beim HiMod sind die bei Euch gekreuzt oder parallel.



gekreuzt ??


----------



## hafrazi (7. November 2011)

meinte rechter Zug geht in der rechten Seite in den Rahmen und links dasselbe = parallel
oder rechter Zug in der linken Seite in den Rahmen = gekreuzt


----------



## gmk (7. November 2011)

hafrazi schrieb:


> meinte rechter Zug geht in der rechten Seite in den Rahmen und links dasselbe = parallel
> oder rechter Zug in der linken Seite in den Rahmen = gekreuzt



ja
nur wozu gekreuzt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hafrazi (7. November 2011)

Weniger Kontakt am Rahmen.


----------



## kantn-manuel (7. November 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> ja
> nur wozu gekreuzt ?


 
sie dir posting #1966 von mir das Bild an.

Beim Carbon wirds egal sein, da die Züge innen verlegt sind, aber beim Alu schert die Hülle den Lack an der Gabel ab (siehe Bild bei o.a. Posting)


----------



## gmk (7. November 2011)

ok
habs verwechselt
rechter zug geht natürlich nach links
linker zug natürlich nach rechts

anders wär der bogen der bowde viel zu stark gebogen
und schleifen tuts auf der gabelkrone

also _kantn-manuel_
ziemlich ungewöhnliche zugverlegung (?)


----------



## kantn-manuel (7. November 2011)

Habs auch beanstandet!!!!!

Auslieferungszustand!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gmk (7. November 2011)

aha
na heftig ...
was anderes:
warst du am sonntag am hameau (grenzw wien/nö) ?
hab dort 2 jekylls (mit "deinen" farben) gesehen


----------



## Puls220 (7. November 2011)

nixblix schrieb:


> Abstimmung des Dämpfers war auch kein großes Problem fahre aber etwas weniger Druck als empfohlen, hab mich einfach 10 kg leichter gemacht ;-)



Da wäre ich vorsichtig - laut Sag-Indikator nutze ich bei einer Gewichtsklasse über "echtem" Gewicht (gemäß Tabelle) noch den gesamten Federweg aus.

Vorher bin ich mit dem empfohlenen Luftdruck gefahren und  hab' schon in leichterem Gelände 100% Federweg genutzt ohne dass der Dämpfer "metallischen" Durchschlag signalisiert hätte.


----------



## kantn-manuel (7. November 2011)

nein war ich nicht, muss es mehr so spinner geben 

da rad meiner frau ist bei ciclopia ( mängel beheben) und die gabel ist bei fox!


----------



## gmk (7. November 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> nein war ich nicht, muss es mehr so spinner geben
> 
> da rad meiner frau ist bei ciclopia ( mängel beheben) und die gabel ist bei fox!



stimmt

bei ciclopia kauf´ ich demnächst die neuen helme
1x für mtb / 1x für rr


----------



## nixblix (7. November 2011)

hafrazi schrieb:


> @ nixblix kannste mal bitte ein Bild Posten hab noch nie ein S in HiMod gesehen. Wie gross bist Du ?
> 
> noch nen Frage zu den Schaltzügen beim HiMod sind die bei Euch gekreuzt oder parallel.



Ich bin 162 cm und das Rad passt mir prima, ein Bild werd ich mal am Wochenende machen, jetzt is ja leider immer schon dunkel.

Die Züge sind eigendlich gut verlegt, wie soll ich das beschreiben:

Alles rechts am Lenker geht im Bogen um den Lenkkopf auf die linke Seite und von der linken Lenkerseite geht der Zug zum Umwerfer im Bogen nach rechts in den Rahmen, nur die Linke Bremsleitung ist meiner Meinung nach zu lang geht direkt nach unten zur Gabel und scheuert am Rahmen. Hab eine der mitgelieferten Klebefolien angebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nixblix (7. November 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> ich kann dich beruhigen , auch bei der SLK ist das Chainsuck-Problem.
> Mir hat es das Schutzblech runtergerissen.
> 
> Ich denke das dieses Problem kein "Jekyll"-Problem sondern ein allegemeines der Kurbel bzw. Schaltungen ist.
> ...



Ja das kleine Blech an der Schwinge ist bei mir auch gleich beim ersten Mal kette-runterschmeißen abgefallen, hab erst mal den komischen Kleber runtergekratzt und dann neu angeklebt, zusätzlich noch ein Kabelbinder dran, jetzt hält's. Innen am Rahmen hab ich mir selbst ein Edelstahl blech zurechtegschnitten verklebt und mit 2 Kabelbindern gesichert. Das hat schon mehrere Kettenabstürtze überlebt. Ich will mir meinen Rahmen erhalten bis ich mal den Antrieb auf Schimano umbaue. Das ISCG Zeugs ist mir zu kompliziert und zu schwer.

Mein Rad war prima zusammengebaut, mein Händler ist da sehr sorgfältig und beherrscht sein Handwerk (Ede von Radsport Bespaluk)

Das mit den unterschiedlichen Kabelführungen könnte daran liegen, dass beim HiMod die Züge innen verlegt sind und bei 3er außen, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären. Ich glaube das macht auch nicht der Händler sondern die Typen bei CD in Holland. Vielleicht ist das an Hollandrädern so üblich 

Hast du ne versenkbare Sattelstütze dran? Überleg mir so ein Teil zu kaufen. Diese Reverb hat wohl noch Macken oder kann mir jemand das Ding empfehlen?


----------



## hafrazi (7. November 2011)

Danke für die Infos.
Habe selber auch nen Reverb angebaut da ich auch ein HM2 hab.
bei mir funktioniert sie perfekt.


----------



## nixblix (7. November 2011)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Da wäre ich vorsichtig - laut Sag-Indikator nutze ich bei einer Gewichtsklasse über "echtem" Gewicht (gemäß Tabelle) noch den gesamten Federweg aus.
> 
> Vorher bin ich mit dem empfohlenen Luftdruck gefahren und  hab' schon in leichterem Gelände 100% Federweg genutzt ohne dass der Dämpfer "metallischen" Durchschlag signalisiert hätte.



Muss mir doch mal so ein Dübelteil basteln, oder gibt es diesen Sagindikator irgendwo zu kaufen. Also vom Gefühl her hatte ich noch keine / kaum Durchschläge aber ich kenne bisher auch nur normale Dämpfer.

Mit mehr Luft fühlt sich das halt irgendwie zu hart an.


----------



## Puls220 (7. November 2011)

nixblix schrieb:


> Muss mir doch mal so ein Dübelteil basteln, oder gibt es diesen Sagindikator irgendwo zu kaufen.



Die sind in den Staaten wohl beim bike dabei, aber hier wohl gar nicht erhältlich.

Kein Ahnung, was sich CD dabei gedacht hat....

Ich bin prinzipiell auch noch am testen, aber ich hangle mich lieber von hart nach weich, als den Dämpfer zu killen.


----------



## anditirol (8. November 2011)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Die sind in den Staaten wohl beim bike dabei, aber hier wohl gar nicht erhältlich.
> 
> Kein Ahnung, was sich CD dabei gedacht hat....
> 
> Ich bin prinzipiell auch noch am testen, aber ich hangle mich lieber von hart nach weich, als den Dämpfer zu killen.



Dem Dämpfer ist ein Durchschlag ziemlich wurscht, die Buchsen mögen das hald nicht unbedingt gern... Ich habe auch mit einer Stufe über der normalen Gewichtsangabe Durchschläge, wobei die schon in Ordnung gehen und so max 1 bis 2 mal bei einer Ausfahrt auftreten... Will ja den Federweg schon ganz ausnutzen...


----------



## fknobel (8. November 2011)

Also bei mir sind die Züge auch Ordentlich verlegt, hier ist mein Händler aber auch sehr Ordentlich und Gewissenhaft.
Allerdings wundert es mich auch nicht mehr wirklich was hier berichtet wird! Schaut euch mal die Preisunterschiede an beim Jekyll. Ich hab irgendwo mal einen Preis von 20% unter Liste gesehen. Da ist doch mehr oder minder vorprogrammiert das die Händler sich eine anständige Inspektion sparen und das Bike einfach nur einmal sicht Prüfen und vielleicht noch eben alles grob zusammen schrauben. 

@nixblix:
Ich hab auch die Reverb dran und bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. Die Reverb ist inzwischen auch ausgereift und die Macken weitestgehend ausgemerzt... außerdem ist Rockshox sehr Kuhland bei der Garantie Abwicklung und das 2011er Modell bekommst inzwischen echt Preiswert. 

@anditirol:
Nicht das wir hier in ein paar Monaten lesen das dein Dämpfer schon Kaputt ist, den so egal ist es ihm nicht wie du glaubst "von den Buchsen mal abgesehen".  Federweg ausnutzen schön und gut, aber zwei durchschlage pro Abfahrt find ich schon heftig. Nen durchschlag passiert mal, aber doch nicht vorprogrammiert regelmäßig!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (8. November 2011)

Mein mitleid fur die handler hält sich in grenzen.
Bei spannen irgendwo zwischen 30% aufwärts.....

Der rabatt ist sch....egal, ob die dienstleistung ok geht.

Je billiger ein teil wird, desto schlechter die dienstleistung? Schlechter scherz!

Ich bin im verkauf, aber was im radhandel abgeht ist eher ein scherz!

...und wenn ein handler zu sehr geknausert hat mit rabatten und dann die rader auf lager stehen hat und schauen muss, dass er sie weiter bringt,...selber schuld

Ich habe knappe 13% erhalten und die dienstleistumg..... Ohne worte!


----------



## anditirol (8. November 2011)

fknobel schrieb:


> @anditirol:
> Nicht das wir hier in ein paar Monaten lesen das dein Dämpfer schon Kaputt ist, den so egal ist es ihm nicht wie du glaubst "von den Buchsen mal abgesehen".  Federweg ausnutzen schön und gut, aber zwei durchschlage pro Abfahrt find ich schon heftig. Nen durchschlag passiert mal, aber doch nicht vorprogrammiert regelmäßig!?



Wo hast den das gelernt? 

Natürlich haltet ein Dämpfer oder eine Gabel einen normalen Durchschlag aus, das ist von den Herstellern so vorgesehen, sonst könnt man den Federweg ja nie komplett ausnutzen ohne damit Schaden anzurichten. 

Ich bin mir sicher dass du gar nicht merkst ob du einen Durchschlag hattest oder nicht falls du keinen Sagmeter hast. Der Hinterbau ist im letzen Drittel progressiv, daher enorm schwer fest zu stellen, der Übergang ist fast fliessend.

Cannondale rechnet mal fix damit dass du mehrmals durchschlägst wenn du die Drücke fährst welche Sie angeben. Ich fahre den Dämpfer um einen ganze Skala  (+ noch den Luftverlust beim Abschrauben der Dämpferpumpe) härter als von CD angegeben, habe immer noch Durchschläge. Richtig feststellen konnte ich diese erst als ich einen Sagmeter montiert habe...


----------



## fknobel (8. November 2011)

DurchschlÃ¤ge sind zwar einkalkuliert, sollten aber nicht zum Alttag gehÃ¶ren. Aus Technischer sicht wird so etwas als Sicherheitsreserve berÃ¼cksichtigt, da mit der DÃ¤mpfer Fehlbehandlung bzw. Grenzsituationen auch Ã¼berlebt und nicht direkt zerstÃ¶rt wird. 
So etwas so auszulegen das es ein Normaler zustand ist, halte ich fÃ¼r mehr als gewagt! Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass ein Bauteil was eigentlich Federn soll, nicht dauerhaft fÃ¼r so etwas ausgelegt ist âauch wenn es bei vielen zu Funktionieren scheintâ. Werde das aber aus Interesse heute Abend mal mit ein paar Maschinenbauern beim MTB Treffen Diskutierenâ¦ mal schauen was die da zu sagen. 

Faktisch gesehen hast du die 155mm Federweg vom Jekyll nur auf dem Papier. In der RealitÃ¤t sind es wohl ehr nur um die 105-115mm wenn man den Federweg fÃ¼r den SAG abzieht und eine gesunde Reserve lÃ¤st "hÃ¤ngt auch vom Fahrstiel/-technik und dem Fahrergewicht ab". Was Cannondale da Marketing Technisch draus macht liest sich zwar ganz nett fÃ¼r uns Kunden. Dumm nur fÃ¼r uns, wenn wir es so auslegen. Denn den DÃ¤mpfer bekommen wir nicht nach z.B. drei Jahren Kostenfrei von Cannondale Gewechselt, das gilt nur fÃ¼r den eigentlichen Rahmen. Und ich will ehrlich gesagt auch gar nicht wissen was der DÃ¤mpfer einzeln kostetâ¦ 

Faktisch gesehen sind die DrÃ¼cke aus der Cannondale Tabelle am Rahmen und der Anleitung sehr optimistisch ausgelegt. Ich selber fahre auch eine Gewichtsklasse hÃ¶her + Druck der beim BefÃ¼llen durch die Pumpe verloren geht. Und hab nach wie vor das GefÃ¼hl das es noch zu weich ist. Obwohl ich noch keine DurchschlÃ¤ge hatteâ¦ 

Ich rechne Ã¼brigens Fix da mit, das wenn man die drÃ¼cke Fahrt die Cannondale angibt und man es richtig knallen lÃ¤sst. Das man spÃ¤testens nach ein paar Jahren da fÃ¼r blechen muss in vorm eines neuen DÃ¤mpfers. Auch wÃ¼rde es mich nicht wundern, wenn die die Empfehlung fÃ¼r die DrÃ¼cke im DÃ¤mpfer irgendwann in der Zukunft hoch schrauben.

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe

Florian


----------



## Puls220 (8. November 2011)

Als Federweg wird ja immer der mechanisch maximal mögliche Hub an der Hinterradnabe angegeben - inklusive Sag (=abstimmungsabhängig) und Durchschlagreserve - das hat nichts mit Canondale Marketing zu tun.

Zumal CD nur 150mm angibt, die 155 stammen aus der Bike Messung.

Gerade der Nagativfederweg erhöht die Traktion/Bodenhaftung, was ja ein Ziel der Federung ist.

Um zu beurteilen, ob der Dämpfer bei 100% einfedern gefährdet ist Schaden zu nehmen, müsste man genaueres über den Aufbau wissen. Die Dämpfer die ich bisher offen hatte, hatten da einen Gummipuffer/Elastomer.

Der Umstand, dass er trotz 100% Einfedern nicht metallisch anschlägt legen nahe, dass da konstruktive Vorkehrungen getroffen wurden.


----------



## gmk (8. November 2011)

fknobel schrieb:


> Also bei mir sind die Züge auch Ordentlich verlegt, hier ist mein Händler aber auch sehr Ordentlich und Gewissenhaft.
> Allerdings wundert es mich auch nicht mehr wirklich was hier berichtet wird! Schaut euch mal die Preisunterschiede an beim Jekyll. Ich hab irgendwo mal einen Preis von 20% unter Liste gesehen. Da ist doch mehr oder minder vorprogrammiert das die Händler sich eine anständige Inspektion sparen und das Bike einfach nur einmal sicht Prüfen und vielleicht noch eben alles grob zusammen schrauben.
> 
> ...
> ... ... ...



da seid ihr in deutychland wirklich verwöhnt
in österreich spielt´s keine 20% rabatt
maximalst 10%

ich habe mir 2008 das rize geleistet (mitlerweile wieder verkauft)
und zwar in D gekauft
waren damals >25% rabatt

trotzdem muß dein händler dann "alles" was kaputt geht auf garantie zu tauschen
und verrechnet es dann cannondale ob das so klug wäre
vormontiert sind cannondales meistens ganz gut
beim jekyll kommt hald hinzu, das es ein neues modell ist und vielleicht noch nicht alles ausgereift ist
aber ich denke die reklamationen halten sich im rahmen


----------



## micha13 (9. November 2011)

Gestern hat sich bei mir ein Tretlager verabschiedet, habet ihr irgendwelche Erfahrungen diesbezüglich sammeln können? 
Ist es jetzt besser die Originale Tretlager wieder zu verwenden oder doch lieber andere, die mehr aushalten?


----------



## kantn-manuel (9. November 2011)

habe sram gekauft. leider zu kurz im einsatz um ein Urteil abzugeben.

jedoch solltest du dir das EIn- und Ausbau-Werkzeug leisten!!!

Falls du es selbst tauschen willst


----------



## Puls220 (9. November 2011)

Ich habe bewusst das Jekyll 4 gekauft, um direkt Shimano Kurbel+Innenlager montieren zu kÃ¶nnen (SLX 2-fach mit Bashguard - gibt's bei Bruegelmann fÃ¼r 90â¬). In der Vergangenheit bin ich mit Shimano Kurbeln >10000km ohne Probleme gefahren.

Es gibt auch fÃ¼r ~100â¬ ein spezielles BB30 Innenlager, das Shimano Kurbeln aufnimmt. (irgendwo weiter oben im Thread)

Mein Eindruck ist, dass bei Sram nur die ganz hochpreisigen Gruppen was taugen.


----------



## Puls220 (9. November 2011)

Und noch ein Vorteil: 

Da rechts am Tretlager ein 2,5mm Spacer benötigt wird, lässt sich (mutmaßlich, hab' es nicht ausprobiert) ohne Bastelei eine Truvativ Shiftguide für Rahmenklemmung montieren - die ist auch exakt 2,5mm stark und macht jegliche Kettenklemmer unmöglich.


----------



## kantn-manuel (9. November 2011)

....jetzt hast du mich neugierig gemacht.

...bei unseren rädern funktioniert das nicht, oder?
Sonst rutscht ja die kettenlinie ins nirvana! Oder???

Da hab ich wieder was zu googeln ;-)o


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (9. November 2011)

Ich hab' länger geschwankt zwischen Selbstbau-Bionicon Führung (bleibt vorerst mal dran), oder besagter Shiftguide.

Die funktioniert nur mit 2-fach, aber die Kettenlinie ändert sich gar nicht, weil das Blech den Spacer am Innenlager ersetzt. Meiner Messung zu Folge sollte noch 0,5mm zwischen 9-fach Kette auf dem kleinen Blatt und dem Abweiserblech der Shiftguide bleiben. (bei 10-fach noch ein paar Zehntel mehr)

Da das Abweiserblech leicht nach innen gekröpft ist könnte es evtl. mit der ISCG Aufnahme kollidieren, da müsste man schlimmsten Falls abfeilen. (was allerdings bei gehärtetem Stahlblech anstrengend würde).

Die Kettenführung ist halt ordentlich schwer (rund 300g), sollte aber zuverlässig jede Art von Kettenkelmmer verhindern. Oben (vor dem Umwerfer bildet sie mit Bashguard, Abweiserblech und dem einstellbaren Kunststoffblock ein abgeschlossenes System, unten spannt das Röllchen. Ein Kumpel fährt sie ohne Probleme am Cube Fritzz.

Billig ist das Ding außerdem, die "Team" Ausführung hat eine kugelgelagerte Spannrolle und kostet ~25

Wenn mein Bionicon Nachbau Ärger macht, montiere ich sie mal.


Gruß Andi


----------



## gmk (9. November 2011)

micha13 schrieb:


> Gestern hat sich bei mir ein Tretlager verabschiedet, habet ihr irgendwelche Erfahrungen diesbezÃ¼glich sammeln kÃ¶nnen?
> Ist es jetzt besser die Originale Tretlager wieder zu verwenden oder doch lieber andere, die mehr aushalten?



ein BB30 lager ?
die halten normalerweise ewig
und wie kantn-manuel schreibt, brauchst du ein eigenes werkzeug
ich habÂ´s beim rize von einer erfahrenen mechanikerin machen lassen
vorallem weil die aluhÃ¼lse raus muÃte und ich eine BB30 kurbel einbauen lies
da heiÃts wirklich aufpassen



Puls220 schrieb:


> ... ... ...
> 
> Es gibt auch fÃ¼r ~100â¬ ein spezielles BB30 Innenlager, das Shimano Kurbeln aufnimmt. (irgendwo weiter oben im Thread)
> 
> *Mein Eindruck ist, dass bei Sram nur* die ganz hochpreisigen Gruppen was taugen.



meinst du das reset racing ?
http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/%22BB24%20MTB%20%7C%205359%22
edit:
http://www.reset-racing.de/reset/innenlager_index_1.htm#bb24

*kann ich nicht bestÃ¤tigen*
die billigen sind hald nicht die leichtesten


----------



## Puls220 (9. November 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> meinst du das reset racing ?
> http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epag...th=/Shops/61764971/Products/"BB24 MTB | 5359"
> 
> *kann ich nicht bestätigen*
> die billigen sind hald nicht die leichtesten



Ja das Lager meinte ich - die Lösung war mir letzlich zu teuer. SLX Kurbel für 90 (mit Lager) und Jekyll 4 mit BSA Alu Hülse waren letztlich viel günstiger, als Jekyll 3 mit Reset Racing Innenlager.

Die Sram x-7 Shifter liegen preislich zwischen SLX und XT, alles ist aus wackeligem Plastik und der Shifter greift gelegentlich mal ins "Leere".

XT Shifter sind unwesentlich teurer, alles aus Alu und halten normalerweise ewig.


----------



## gmk (9. November 2011)

hatte am rize auch die alu hülse für "shimano-kurbeln" drinnen
weiß nicht wieso es die bei dr.cannondale.com nicht mehr gibt ??

also ich hab zum zweiten mal jetzt die X7 shifter
und ich finde sie nicht so schlecht, schalten problemlos und knackig
klar sind die SLX und XT besser
ich werde sie erst tauschen wenn sie wirklich nicht mehr funktionieren


----------



## micha13 (10. November 2011)

Ja es hat sich das Tretlager von der BB30 verabschiedet, ich werde das auf jeden fall machen lasen, da mein Händler sich auch noch mal an meiner Sattelstütze vergreifen darf.
Ich habe nun auch schon darüber nachgedacht ob ich dann nicht doch auf die BSA Variante umbauen lasse und mir ne XT Kurbel einbaue. Meine FSA SLK Kurbel weist doch schon einen erhöhten Verschleiß an den Zähnen auf.


----------



## gmk (10. November 2011)

wieviel bist du mit dem jekyll schon gefahren?


----------



## CicliB (10. November 2011)

Hallo,
ich stehe vor der schwierigen Entscheidung:
Claymore 3 oder Jekyll 3 (beide 2011)
Ich fahre ca. 80% Forstautobahn/Trails (Standardrunde 30km, 800hm), 20% Freeride.
Meine Daten: 180cm groß, 73kg, Schrittlänge: 80cm

Zu welchem der beiden Räder würdet ihr mir raten?
Welche Rahmengröße brauche ich?
Haben beide eine Bikeparkzulassung?
Machen sich die ca. 1,3kg Unterschied bemerkbar?


----------



## Puls220 (10. November 2011)

CicliB schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich stehe vor der schwierigen Entscheidung:
> Claymore 3 oder Jekyll 3 (beide 2011)
> Ich fahre ca. 80% Forstautobahn/Trails (Standardrunde 30km, 800hm), 20% Freeride.
> ...



Beide Bikes haben eine Bikeparkzulassung und Gewicht wir m.E. oft etwas überbewertet... man sollte die 1,3 kg auf's Gesamtgewicht beziehen, das sieht dan weniger dramatisch aus.

Ich habe auch zwischen Claymore und Jekyll geschwankt. Bei einer Probefahrt hab' ich mich auf dem Jekyll gleich wohlgefühlt (Claymore war in der Umgebung nicht aufzutreiben).

Letztlich erschienen mir 180mm Federweg für 95% Mittelgebirge etwas übertrieben. Dazu kam noch die oft bemägelte hohe Front und das höhere Gewicht des Claymors.

Zum Hardcore Freeriden taugt auch das Claymore eher nicht - identischer Luftdämpfer (mit höherer Dämpferrate) und eher Allmountain Parts. Außerdem lässt sich beim Claymore 3 die Gabel nicht absenken - das macht bei dem Hinterbaukonzept irgendwie wenig Sinn.

Als Kompromiss hab' ich am Jekyll gleich 'ne 160mm Lyrik U-Turn Coil, 2-fach Kurbel mit Bashguard, Crossmax SX und XT Bremsen mit 200er Scheiben nachgerüstet, so dass es deutlich über den Allmountaineinsatz hinausgeht. Fahrfertig mit 2,4er Reifen 14,4 Kg

Würde ich wieder so machen - wenn Du ein Jekyll 4 (Rahmen ist identisch) bekommst, kannst Du (wegen des eingeklebten BSA-Adapters) unmittelbar Shimano Kurbeln einbauen. Die FSA und Truvativ Kurbeln wurden im Thread häufig bemängelt.

Zur Rahmengröße: bin 183 - Schrittlänge ca 88. und habe lange M und L probiert.

Die Unterschiede sind geringer als bei vielen anderen Rahmen - gerade mal 2cm Oberrohrlänge und 1 cm Standover-Höhe. Wäre mit beiden zurechtgekommen, habe mich wegen des besseren Handlings für M entschieden. Die 350mm mitgelieferte Sattelstütze hat noch ca. 20mm bis zum maximalen Auszug.

Wenn Du nicht riesig lange Beine hast, würde ich auch (beim Jekyll) M nehmen.

Gruß

Andi


----------



## gmk (11. November 2011)

CicliB schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ich fahre ca. 80% Forstautobahn/Trails (Standardrunde 30km, 800hm), ...
> ...



ganz klar das jekyll
mehr brauchst du für deine anwendungsgebiete nicht

bei zeiten, wenn du öfter heftigere sachen fährst, die gabel auf 160mm tauschen (wie Puls220 schreibt)
bringt sicher einiges, vorallem sind die 20mm achsen steifer






			
				Puls220 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ...
> Zur Rahmengröße: bin 183 - Schrittlänge ca 88. und habe lange M und L probiert.
> 
> Die Unterschiede sind geringer als bei vielen anderen Rahmen - gerade mal 2cm Oberrohrlänge und 1 cm Standover-Höhe. Wäre mit beiden zurechtgekommen, habe mich wegen des besseren Handlings für M entschieden. Die 350mm mitgelieferte Sattelstütze hat noch ca. 20mm bis zum maximalen Auszug.



eine bitte:
könntst du mir mal die oberrohrlänge horizontal messen?
danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nixblix (11. November 2011)

hafrazi schrieb:


> @ nixblix kannste mal bitte ein Bild Posten hab noch nie ein S in HiMod gesehen. Wie gross bist Du ?
> 
> noch nen Frage zu den Schaltzügen beim HiMod sind die bei Euch gekreuzt oder parallel.



Hier die versprochenen Bilder  mehr unter : http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/19395


----------



## hafrazi (11. November 2011)

Danke für die Bildli,
sieht sehr schön aus das glänzt ja wunderprächtig, der Unterschied zum M ist optisch nicht wirklich erkennbar (von M zu L ist das Kalaschnikovdreieck anders).

Gruss Urs


----------



## JackRackam (11. November 2011)

nixblix schrieb:


> Hier die versprochenen Bilder  mehr unter



Empfehlung:
Dieses! "Blechle" mit Kabelbinder fixieren. Beim ersten Chainsuck fetzt das weg.

Viel Spaß, sieht aus wie meins... nur schön sauber, meins eher ein SauBär...


----------



## gmk (11. November 2011)

JackRackam schrieb:


> Empfehlung:
> Dieses! "Blechle" mit Kabelbinder fixieren. Beim ersten Chainsuck fetzt das weg.
> 
> Viel Spaß, sieht aus wie meins... nur schön sauber, meins eher ein SauBär...



was ich nicht vestehe
warum isr das teil nicht größer vorallem nach oben hin
das kann ja nur runtergehen


----------



## kantn-manuel (12. November 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> was ich nicht vestehe
> warum isr das teil nicht größer vorallem nach oben hin
> das kann ja nur runtergehen


 
das blech ist schrott!!!
viel zu klein etc..


----------



## kantn-manuel (12. November 2011)

bei meiner Frau wurde die Gabel eingeschickt.

Kann man das so hinnehmen, dass das Rad nachher so aussieht ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (12. November 2011)

JackRackam schrieb:


> Dieses! "Blechle" mit Kabelbinder fixieren. Beim ersten Chainsuck fetzt das weg.



Ich packe seit Jahren die gesamte Kettenstrebe und die untersten 10-15cm des Unterrohrs mit transparentem PVC-Schlauch aus dem Baumarkt ein (Meterware) und befestige das ganze mit Kabelbindern.

Je nach Durchmesser hat das Material ein Wandstärke von 2-4mm und hält wirklich Schaden vom Rahmen. Es lässt sich mit einer Gartenschere gut zuschneiden und anpassen und schützt erheblich besser vor Beulen durch Steinschlag und Chainsucks als Steinschlagfolie, Neopren-Schützer oder alten Reifen und sieht dabei noch brauchbar aus.



gmk schrieb:


> eine bitte:
> könntst du mir mal die oberrohrlänge horizontal messen?
> danke!



So auf die Schnelle gemessen ca. 58cm (waagerecht von Oberkante Steuerrohr bis Sattelstütze, gemessen jeweils von Rohrmitte bis Rohrmitte) Ich hätte ein Foto gemacht, aber mir fehlte die 3. Hand


----------



## Puls220 (12. November 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> bei meiner Frau wurde die Gabel eingeschickt.
> 
> Kann man das so hinnehmen, dass das Rad nachher so aussieht ????



Das ist schon ziemlich ärgerlich. Aus meiner leidvollen Erfahrung sind Zweiradmechaniker überwiegend Grobschlosser...

Beschweren würde ich mich in jedem Fall, aber im günstigsten Fall nehmen Sie sich beim nächsten mal etwas mehr Zeit - den Rahmen werden sie kaum austauschen und "nachzubessern" gibts da auch nichts 

Wie ich sehe ist auch bei dem Rad Deiner Frau der Tange Seki Steuersatz verbaut, wo laut Ausstattungsliste eigentlich Cane Creek (wie bei den Topmodellen) angegeben war. Naja hoffentlich hält er 'ne Weile


----------



## 321Stefan (12. November 2011)

Wollte heute den Dämpfer nochmal etwas anders abstimmen,
Pumpe drann - Pumpe defekt - Druck raus - nix Jekyll 
Toll hab mehrere Dämpferpumpen, aber leider nur eine von Cannondale die den hohen Druck kann. Super Insellösungen

Schnell beim Händler angerufen, Pumpe muß eingeschickt werden, keine Ersatzpumpe - hat nur noch seine für die Werkstatt. sehr gut, danke.

Pume zum Händler gebracht, warten. Nix Jekyll

Heute mal wieder eines meiner anderen Bikes genommen, auch Spaß gehabt.
Aber ärgerlich ist es schon. Da hast Du selber eine gut ausgestattete Werkstatt kannst aber nix machen weil dir die Pumpe fehlt.

Grüße Stefan


Zu dem beschädigten Rahmen nach Gabeltausch, das würde ich nicht hinnehmen. Würde einen neuen Rahmen fordern (oder Lack profesionell ausbessern) oder würdest Du Dir das bei Deinem Auto gefallen lassen?


----------



## Puls220 (12. November 2011)

Die Scott Pumpen können auch 40 bar - vielleicht kommst Du da schneller ran.

Ansonsten würde ich mir bei Deinem Händler mit der Werkstattpumpe den Dämpfer einstellen lassen und mit der Abstimmerei weitermachen, wenn die Pumpe wieder da ist.


----------



## 321Stefan (12. November 2011)

Die Scott Pumpe hab ich grade eben bestellt, ist denke ich etwas wertiger.
Kommt jetzt eh zu algemeinen Werkzeug.

Hab heute keinen Bock mehr gehabt das Bike zum Händler und da den Dämpfer aufzupumpen. Hatte den dicken Hals.

Hab eh noch genug andere Bikes, die sich freuen wenn sie rausgelassen werden.
Will damit nur sagen so blöd kann es laufen mit diesen blöden Einzellösungen.


----------



## 321Stefan (12. November 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> bei meiner Frau wurde die Gabel eingeschickt.
> 
> Kann man das so hinnehmen, dass das Rad nachher so aussieht ????



Hab mir Deine Bilder nochmal angeschaut, hab erst gemeint auf dem 2ten Bild
ist der Lack auf dem Rahmen abgeschlagen, ist aber glaub ich nur eine Lichtspiegelung.


----------



## kantn-manuel (13. November 2011)

321Stefan schrieb:


> Hab mir Deine Bilder nochmal angeschaut, hab erst gemeint auf dem 2ten Bild
> ist der Lack auf dem Rahmen abgeschlagen, ist aber glaub ich nur eine Lichtspiegelung.


 
das ist nur eine lichtspiegelung... wenn das ein fehler gewesen wäre, hätten sie das rad behalten können


----------



## gmk (13. November 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> das blech ist schrott!!!
> viel zu klein etc..



denke ich auch!




Puls220 schrieb:


> ... ... ...
> ...
> ...
> So auf die Schnelle gemessen ca. 58cm (waagerecht von Oberkante Steuerrohr bis Sattelstütze, gemessen jeweils von Rohrmitte bis Rohrmitte) Ich hätte ein Foto gemacht, aber mir fehlte die 3. Hand



besten dank!


----------



## TeeKay82 (15. November 2011)

Moin,

Ich hatte (eigentlich) vor mir nächste Woche das Jekyll 3 2011er zu holen. jedoch habe ich mittlerweile beim querlesen hier etwas Bauchschmerzen bekommen. Primär begründet das ich häufiger sowas lese wie " es knackt, es knarzt ". Ehrlich gesagt möchte ich mich ungern auf nen 3000 Bock schwingen und nach 200km feststellen das es knackt oder knarzt. Bei nem 300 McKenzie Supermarktbike würd ich nen Auge zudrücken, aber nicht unbedingt hier. 

Ist das denn ne Ausnahme oder kann man sich darauf schon einstellen, wenn man nichts an den Parts ändert? Woran genau liegt es denn? was fängt da an zu knacken/knarzen? Kann man dem vorbeugen, indem man z.b. gleich ein gewisses Bauteil wechselt/ändert?
Gibt es sonst noch Mängel von denen man wissen wollte, bevor man 3 Mille auf n Tisch legt?

Gruß
Tom


----------



## gmk (15. November 2011)

da du ja beim händler kaufst, ist der für jeden mangel zuständig 
also


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeKay82 (15. November 2011)

problem is nur, das der händler wo ich kaufen will 250km weit weg ist. hier im hohen norden (hamburg) suchst du dich grün und blau nach nem händler, der das jekyll vertickt! ;-)


----------



## fknobel (15. November 2011)

Hi TeeKay82,

Dann fahr mal nach Buchholz in der Nordheide zu Cycle-Team. Die haben noch zwei Jekyll da stehen... 1x größe L in Alu und Blau und 1x Größe M in Carbon und Berserkergreen. Sind von HH aus nur 36km... Zug anbindung ist auch Top und dauert vom Hbf Hamburg nur 25Min. 

Der Händler ist auch sehr Kompetent und gewissen haft. Die freuen sich immer nen Loch in Bauch wenn die mal wieder jemanden so einen geilen Hobel verkaufen können! Alle anderen wollen nur noch E-Bikes... der Besitzer Fährt seit fast 20 Jahren nur Cannondale und schwört drauf. Hast ein Problem mit dem Bike, macht der Cannondale genug Dampf, verlass dich drauf! 

Meins kommt auch daher, und ich hab null Probleme! Vergiss bitte nicht, das du hier eh nur einen kleinen Teil der Jekyll Fahrer Antrifst. Die meisten sind super zufireden mit ihren Bikes...

Viele Grüße

Florian


----------



## TeeKay82 (15. November 2011)

Super, danke für den Tipp.


----------



## CicliB (20. November 2011)

Hallo,
ich steh jetzt vor der Entscheidung: Jekyll 4 (1949) oder 3 (2549) (beide 2011)?
Das 3er wollte ich auf XT (10fach) umrüsten, komme alleine beim Material auf knapp 620 wenn ich es im Inet bestelle.
Bremsen BR-M785 - Servo Wave (Bremshebel BL-M785)
(SM-RT81 vorn 203, hinten 180mm mit Adaptern SM-MA-F203-P/S & SM-MA-R-P/S),
Tretlager FC-M780
Rapidfire Hebel SL-M780
Schaltwerk - Shadow - RD-M780-GS
Umwerfer E-Type FD-M780-E Zahnkranz XT Spiderarm CS-M771-10
Kette HG-X CN-HG94

Bei einem Bike Shop in Hameln wurde mir das Ganze inkl. Ein/Umbau für 789 angeboten 
(Hatte jedenfalls dem Typen gesagt, ich möchte komplett auf XT umrüsten, der ging dann ins Büro und kam nach 5min wieder und meinte das doch eigentlich das 3er besser sei).

Ist das OK? Ca. 160 für die Arbeitskosten?


----------



## kantn-manuel (20. November 2011)

CicliB schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich steh jetzt vor der Entscheidung: Jekyll 4 (1949â¬) oder 3 (2549â¬) (beide 2011)?
> Das 3er wollte ich auf XT (10fach) umrÃ¼sten, komme alleine beim Material auf knapp 620â¬ wenn ich es im Inet bestelle.
> Bremsen BR-M785 - Servo Wave (Bremshebel BL-M785)
> ...



wir haben das 3er auf xt umgerÃ¼stet! (trigger)

die elixir bremsen sind einwandfrei (kauf dir lieber eine Reverb um das Geld) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





kosten 90 euro, xt schaltwerk ist drauf und am sram x-9 werfer wÃ¼rd ich nichts Ã¤ndern (vorn)

Kette und Kassette bekommst bei bike-components.de um knapp 60 euro

Also ich wÃ¼rde das 3er nehmen, schon alleine wegen der Gabel (absenkung!!!)

und an sich ist das umbauen keine hexerei.

kassette wÃ¼rde ich oben lassen, bis sie totgefahren ist. kannst nachher immer noch eine xt kassette montieren


----------



## kantn-manuel (20. November 2011)

1


----------



## CicliB (20. November 2011)

Hm, da aber die Tretlager/Kurbeln von FSA & Truvativ hier so oft bemängelt wurden, wollte ich diese auch auf XT umbauen.


----------



## 321Stefan (20. November 2011)

(kauf dir lieber eine Reverb um das Geld)

kosten 90 euro,

Ich hätte dann gerne die Reverb 3x für 90 Euro.
Nix für ungut, den Joke mußte ich jetzt machen.

Du meinst natürlich ca. 180 - 190 Euro für die 2011er Reverb.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## 321Stefan (20. November 2011)

Ich würde auch das 3er kaufen und erstmal bis auf die Trigger nix ändern.
Die Bremsen sind ok, mann kann die Scheiben für günstig Geld tauschen, dann hast Du eine sehr gute Bremse.
Den Rest der Komponenten kannst Du bei defekt tauschen.
Für die abgebauten Teile gibt es nicht viel Geld.
Eine absenkbare Sattelstütze ist Pflicht bei dem Rad.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (20. November 2011)

Am 3er kannst Du nicht ohne Weiteres Standard BSA Kurbel+Innenlager montieren - am 4er ist ein Adapter im Rahmen verklebt und es geht problemlos. Wenn Du also eine XT-Kurbel oder eine Kettenführung mit Tertlagerklemmung fahren willst nimm das 4er
(das Spezialinnenlager BB30 mit dem man Shimano Kurbel in das Jekyll verbauen kann kostet alleine >100)

160 für das bisschen Umbau finde ich happig. Ich hab' mir beim Kauf (kostenlos) Kurbelsatz mit Innenlager und Gabel+Konus demontieren lassen und den Konus+Kralle gleich auf die neue Gabel aufschlagen lassen.

Die Montage ist mit etwas Geschick und ohne Spezialwerkzeug (ok Shimano Kurbel+Innenlagerwerkzeug hab' ich) auch in 2 Stunden erledigt.


----------



## CicliB (21. November 2011)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Am 3er kannst Du nicht ohne Weiteres Standard BSA Kurbel+Innenlager montieren - am 4er ist ein Adapter im Rahmen verklebt und es geht problemlos. Wenn Du also eine XT-Kurbel oder eine Kettenführung mit Tertlagerklemmung fahren willst nimm das 4er
> (das Spezialinnenlager BB30 mit dem man Shimano Kurbel in das Jekyll verbauen kann kostet alleine >100)



Dieses hier?
http://www.reset-racing.de/reset/innenlager_index_1.htm#pf30


----------



## gmk (21. November 2011)

CicliB schrieb:


> Dieses hier?
> http://www.reset-racing.de/reset/innenlager_index_1.htm#pf30



eins weiter rauf
PF24
http://www.reset-racing.de/reset/innenlager_index_1.htm#pf24


----------



## Eumel (21. November 2011)

Hallo, 
ich würde gerne an mein 3er Jekyll (2012 Rahmen) eine Kettenführung montieren. Der Abstand zwischen Rahmen und Kurbel (FSA Afterburner) ist jedoch so gering, dass z.B. die Stinger nicht passt.
Habt Ihr bereits Erfahrungen bzw. könnt mir einen Tipp geben welcher Kettenführung an das Jekyll passt ?
Die Bionicon möchte ich nicht fahren.


----------



## Puls220 (21. November 2011)

Ich hatte mich auch schon informiert. Mit BB30 geht wohl alles außer Bionicon nur mit Bastelei (Distanzstück unter Umwerfer - weiter vorne im Thread beschrieben).

Mit Shimano Innenlager (Jekyll 4) sollte auch Tretlagerklemmung (z.B. Truvativ Shiftguide mit 2-fach Kurbel), bzw. ISCG03 Montage funktionieren, weil dann mehr Platz zwischen Kurbel und Rahmen ist. Ich hatte alles mal ausgemessen, aber nie montiert - die Backplate der Führung darf max. 2,5mm stark sein.

Die Kombinations BB30 + ISCG03 ist irgendwie nicht wirklich zu Ende gedacht worden


----------



## d-lo (22. November 2011)

Bei mir, Jekyll 4, ging auch die stinger nicht. Shaman wär vielleicht ne Alternative, hab ich aber noch nicht probiert. Sonst hat specialized ne neue namens dangler. Ist so ähnlich wie die bionicon. Wann die kommt und ob die an jeden rahmen passt is aber ungewiss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hafrazi (22. November 2011)

Rechtschreibung ist freeware, nicht open source. Du darfst sie benutzen, aber nicht verändern.


----------



## TeeKay82 (24. November 2011)

So, ich steh kurz vor dem Kauf, ich bin mir nur total unschlüssig welche Größe ich brauche. ich kanns bei Jekyll schlecht einordnen, da Ami angaben in S,M,L,XL 

Kann mir evtl. ein jekyllbesitzer nen tipp geben?

ich bin 1,70m, schrittlänge 76cm. passt da noch das S oder doch lieber schon m? Seh ich auf dem S so verloren aus bzw. is M schon riesig? Gib es irgendwo ne empf. Körpergrößenangabe von cannondale für die jeweiligen Größen ihrer Jekylls?

Danke
Tom


----------



## d-lo (24. November 2011)

Also was ich bis jetzt aus den Größendiskussionen rausgehört habe ist folgendes: nix  
Ich habe mit 178 cm und 82 (oder waren´s 84?) cm Schrittlänge Größe M genommen. Manch Kleinerer hat da schon lange zu Größe L  gegriffen und findet es super. Ein Kumpel von mir hat mit 195 cm (Schrittlänge keine Ahnung) auch Größe L, da haben andere schon seit 5 Zentimetern ein XL genommen. Mein Tipp: Falls nur irgendmöglich geht, Probesitzen. Hör nicht auf das, was andere Dir erzählen. Das ist zwar furchtbar gut gemeint, kann aber auch furchtbar in die Hose gehen.


----------



## ramu (24. November 2011)

meine frau ist genau 170 schrittlänge 78 das ding passt genau und gratulation zu der entscheidung wir fahren ca 15000 km in jahr und haben das jekyill schon das ganze jahr im einsatz auch am bikepark geißkopf ist ja um die ecke das jekyll ist das beste bike das wir je hatten 
gruß fred
hatte ich vergessen sie fährt größe s


----------



## TeeKay82 (24. November 2011)

und welche grÃ¶Ãe fÃ¤hrt denn deine frau, ramu? 

d-lo: vermutlich hast du recht. das problem ist, das der hÃ¤ndler a das bike in M stehen hat und der HÃ¤ndler B in grÃ¶Ãe S. Und diese beiden HÃ¤ndler liegen 600km auseinander.

und wahrscheinlich wird jeder der beiden hÃ¤ndler sagen, wenn ich die frage: passt super. wÃ¼rd ich sicher auch, wenn ich nen 5 monate altes 3000â¬ rad aus m laden schieben kann


----------



## ramu (24. November 2011)

nochmal größe s sie hats ausprbiert auf trails die wir sonst auch fahren 
wir machen auch touren auf waldautobahnen damit es passt für alles
gruß fred


----------



## Puls220 (24. November 2011)

Ich fahr' mit 1,83 und Schrittlänge 88 Rahmengröße M. Ich hätte zwar auch L nehmen können, aber die Unterschiede sind gering (2cm Länge, 1cm Standover)

Um meinen Vorrednern zuzustimmen:

Mit 1,70 kann man mit Größe S eigentlich nichts verkehrt machen - da es ja kein XS gibt. Die Fahrt zum Händler der M vorrätig hat kannst Du Dir getrost sparen.


----------



## 321Stefan (24. November 2011)

Auf jeden Fall S.
Ich hab mit knapp 190 ein L, meine Frau (178) ist jetzt mal ein M Probe gefahren. 
War fast zu groß, und sie fährt gerne etwas größere Bikes.

Ich würde das S probefahren und wenn es Dir gar nicht paßt, kannst Du immer noch das M testen.

Ansonsten viel Spaß

Stefan


----------



## USB (24. November 2011)

hy ,

bin 178cm / SL 85cm fahre M  

Gruss


----------



## Maui_Jim (24. November 2011)

Hi, ich bin 1,72 und hab Schrittlänge 80/81 und fahr ein M!
Und ich fühl mich sauwohl damit

Ich würde an deiner Stelle auch erst das S testen, oder den Händler der näher liegt! ;-)

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeKay82 (24. November 2011)

ok, hört sich sehr nach "S" an. gib es denn evtl. auch jemanden in meiner Größe hier der die "M" fährt und darüber berichten kann?


----------



## fknobel (25. November 2011)

Die frage ist ehr was du lieber fährst? Es gibt viele die kleine Bikes bevorzugen und dann mit einer Längeren Sattelstange unterwegs sind. Andere hingegen kommen mit größeren Bikes besser zurecht...

Mein Tip wäre, nimm lieber eine nummer größer und bau da für nen Kurzen Vorbau ran, das bringt deutlich mehr sicherheit beim fahren. Als das du nachher zuviel über den Vorbau wieder an länge rausholen must und da sbike so mit wieder unrühiger wird. 2cm mehr Sitzrohr höhe sollte auch noch passen... aber letztendlich must du mal ne runde da mit drehen. Nur wenn du dich wohlfühlst ist es das richtige Bike. 

Ich bin übrigens nen Sitzrieße... hab bei 1,91m nur eine Schrittlänge von 86cm und komm mit Rahmengröße XL super klar! Meiner meinung nach, fällt das Jekyll ehr klein aus.


----------



## Eumel (25. November 2011)

d-lo schrieb:


> Bei mir, Jekyll 4, ging auch die stinger nicht. Shaman wär vielleicht ne Alternative, hab ich aber noch nicht probiert. Sonst hat specialized ne neue namens dangler. Ist so ähnlich wie die bionicon. Wann die kommt und ob die an jeden rahmen passt is aber ungewiss.


Ich habe es mit einiger Bastelei hinbekommen und jetzt die Stinger an meinem Jekyll 3.
Ich musste zwar die Schrauben versenken, ungefähr die Hälfte des Materials an der Grundplatte der Kettenführung im Bereich der Kettenlinien abschleifen und einen ca. 0,5mm dicke Unterlegscheibe unter den Konus der Kurbel legen, aber nun läuft es einwandfrei. Bin mal gespannt, wie es nach den ersten Ausfahrten aussieht.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (26. November 2011)

hier mal meines! leider noch nicht ganz fertig aber zu probe rollen taugts! bisher 11,4kg mit pedalen!


----------



## Dagon (26. November 2011)

Da verfolgst du mit deinem Jekyll aber mal einen ganz anderen Ansatz wie ich. Für mich ist das Jekyll das Bike für's Grobe - eine Fahrspaßgranate die richtig viel Selbstvertrauen vermittelt. Bergrunter könnte ich manchmal Angst vor mir selbst bekommen, wenn der Adrenalinpegel nicht so hoch wäre. Ich kähme nicht auf den Gedanken, mir den Fahrspaß mit XC-Pellen zu nehmen (die ich auf dem Marathonhardtail fahre). Mir erscheint das so sinnvoll, wie polierte Alufelgen mit Niederquerschnittsreifen auf einen Geländewagen aufzuziehen. Aber zu Glück kann das ja jeder handhaben wie er mag. 

Mein Prügel (14 kg):


----------



## Downhill Lucki (26. November 2011)

also fürs gröbst habe ich mein dh bike aber für schöne flowige trails in saalbach, latsch usw. werd ich es verwenden. die reifen sind nur für touren bei mir zuhausen, für alpines gelände mach ich mir 2,4er x-kings drauf! das dürfte passen!  was ist deiner meinung noch nicht "dh" tauglich an meinem bike?


----------



## byronic (26. November 2011)

Man! In dem blau Ton find ich das pervers geil ;>


----------



## Dagon (26. November 2011)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> ...was ist deiner meinung noch nicht "dh" tauglich an meinem bike?



Hab ich doch bereits geschrieben - die Bereifung! Andere Teile wie beispielsweise der Sattel wirken auf mich auch eher so, als würde es bei Bodenkontakt teuer werden.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (26. November 2011)

ok, hab nicht genau gelesen! deines kommt auch ganz gut! leider gefällt mir das blau in echt nicht ganz so gut...kann aber auch am aufbau liegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeKay82 (26. November 2011)

Danke für eure Tipps,

Ich habe den Händler mit dem "S" Jekyll besucht, den Hobel Probegefahren und war sofort verliebt. Resultat: 15Min später lags bei mir im Kofferraum ;-)

Heute der erste 4h Ritt über unsere örtlichen Trails. Ja was soll ich sagen als Umsteiger von Hardtail zu Fully, und dann noch sonnem Teil. 

Ums kurz zu machen: jetzt weiß ich was spass mit nem Bike im Gelände und auf Trails bedeutet.
Was ne Granate an Fahrrad....


----------



## 321Stefan (26. November 2011)

Gratuliere zum neuen Bike


Meine Frau hat sich heute auch ein 4er M in blau gekauft.
Es hat Ihr halt doch keine Ruhe mehr gelassen.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## TeeKay82 (26. November 2011)

Hehe, 

das kann ich so sehr nachvollziehen. Dann wünsch mal deiner Frau unbekannterweise viel Spass mit ihrem neuen Spassmobil.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## USB (26. November 2011)

jep das Jekyll rockt  Hab´s heute auch wieder genossen


----------



## ramu (26. November 2011)

genau ich auch wollte sagen wir auch meineeine und ich
gruß fred


----------



## hafrazi (27. November 2011)

@ Downhill Lucki

Was haste da für eine Rahmengrösse ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (27. November 2011)

das ist ein large!


----------



## hafrazi (27. November 2011)

Das sieht auf dem Photo so riesig aus gegen meins in M. Liegt wohl daran das es nur ein Kettenblatt hat.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (27. November 2011)

evtl weils ziemlich filigran gehalten ist!


----------



## Puls220 (27. November 2011)

Den Unterschied M - L sieht man eh nur, wenn sie richtig nebeneinander stehen.

Wie groß bist Du bei Rahmengröße L? 

Ich hatte wie erwähnt auch lange zwischen den beide Größen geschwankt. 

Weil ich in der Vergangenheit im Zweifelsfall immer für die größere Variante entschieden hatte und mir nachträglich häufiger Zweifel kamen, ob die kleine Variante nicht ein besseres Handling geboten hätte, hab' ich diesmal M genommen.

Jetzt kann ich mir die gleiche Frage unter anderen Vorzeichen stellen


----------



## Downhill Lucki (27. November 2011)

bin 1,83m und werde nen 60mm vorbau fahren, dass das handling auf den trails gut bleibt! ...oder evtl noch kürzer!  

spiele grad mit dem gedanken ne 36er talas rein zu machen! was meint ihr? jemand schon erfahrung mit dem steuersatz im bezug auf adapterhülsen für tapered oder 1 1/8?
oder gibts da ne andere lösung?


----------



## fknobel (27. November 2011)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> Danke für eure Tipps,
> 
> Ich habe den Händler mit dem "S" Jekyll besucht, den Hobel Probegefahren und war sofort verliebt. Resultat: 15Min später lags bei mir im Kofferraum ;-)
> 
> ...



Na glückwunsch! 

Wo hast es denn jetzt gekauft?


----------



## Puls220 (27. November 2011)

Bin auch genau 1,83 

Ich hab' 'ne Lyrik eingebaut, die gibts auch mit durchgehendem 1,5" Schaftrohr - dann können auch Steuersatz und Vorbau bleiben.

Von der Bauhöhe gibt's keine Probleme. Die Talas ist zwar etwas leichter, aber mir gefiel die Lyrik Lösung besser: Absenkung ist haltbar, Funktion mit Feder eher besser.

Außerdem sehen 1 1/8 Spacer unter dem Vorbau an dem wuchtigen Rahmen deplaziert aus 

Mein Cube Stereo hatte ich mal von 1 1/8 durchgehend auf tapered umgebaut. Das Steuerrohr ist auch 1,5" - allerdings für external Cup, nicht intergriert wie beim Jekyll. Letzlich habe ich einen 2. Steuersatz gekauft und oben/unten zwei unterschiedliche Steuersätze kombiniert, geht problemlos. 

Es gab auch einen Hersteller, da kann man halbe Steruersätze kaufen, muss mal schauen, ob ich das nochmal finde.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (27. November 2011)

danke! ich glaub aber, dass man nicht einfach die lager rausnehmen kann beim integrierten steuersatz und nen normalen 1,5 einbauen kann! muss das mal ausmessen! soll aber auch so hülsen geben, die man oben in den steuersatz schiebt, welche auf 1 1/8reduzieren...dann bräuchte ich keinen neuen steuersatz!


----------



## Puls220 (27. November 2011)

Ziemlich weit vorne im Thread hatte schon einer eine Talas 36 verbaut - den könntest Du mal fragen.

Dem angehängten PDF kannst Du zumindest die richtige Bezeichnung des gesuchten Steuersatzes entnehmen.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (27. November 2011)

vielen dank! dann werd ich den mal suchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hafrazi (27. November 2011)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Den Unterschied M - L sieht man eh nur, wenn sie richtig nebeneinander stehen.



am besten erkennst den Unterschied am Dreieck am Sattelrohr (Hi-Mod)


----------



## lahura (29. November 2011)

Aktuelle Bilder von meinem 3-er in Gr. M

Umgebaut komplett auf Sram X-9
Bremsscheibe vorne 203 mm
Sattelstütze KS Super Natural 
Laufräder Mavic Crossmax SX

Grüße


----------



## TeeKay82 (29. November 2011)

fknobel schrieb:


> Na glückwunsch!
> 
> Wo hast es denn jetzt gekauft?




Danke. Habs bei Bunnyhop in Hameln erstanden. Klasse Laden, klasse Jungs dort.


----------



## CicliB (29. November 2011)

Sind die [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mach 1 2.30 Disc HoneyComb UST Ready?
[/FONT]


----------



## Batracho (29. November 2011)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich hatte (eigentlich) vor mir nächste Woche das Jekyll 3 2011er zu holen. jedoch habe ich mittlerweile beim querlesen hier etwas Bauchschmerzen bekommen. Primär begründet das ich häufiger sowas lese wie " es knackt, es knarzt ". Ehrlich gesagt möchte ich mich ungern auf nen 3000 Bock schwingen und nach 200km feststellen das es knackt oder knarzt. Bei nem 300 McKenzie Supermarktbike würd ich nen Auge zudrücken, aber nicht unbedingt hier.
> 
> ...



Nur kurzer Kommentar von mir als Jekyll-Fahrer. Ich selbst finde das Fahrrad geil und es fährt sich einfach nur spitze. War vor kurzem u.a. auf Gran Canaria und dort mit guides vom großen cannondale-Laden free motion unterwegs. die nehmen das jekyll auch für fast alle touren, weil es einfach super vielseitig ist.

Klar, die meisten Leute hier, die negatives schreiben, stellen das bike ein bissel schlecht dar, aber das ist an solchen Foren ja normal. Im Endeffekt musst du wie beim Auto ein bissel Glück haben, keine "Montag-Ausführung" zu bekommen.

Hab mit den Leuten bei free motion auch viel übers Jekyll diskutiert und wir sind eigentlich einer Meinung - es gibt zwei Probleme an der Konstruktion, wobei nur eines wirklich ein Problem ist. Normalerweise wird der Umwerfer ja über eine Schelle am Rahmen befestigt. Beim Jekyll geht das halt konstruktionsbedingt nicht und das Ding ist mehr schlecht als recht an den Rahmen geschraubt. Diese Lösung kann die auftretenden Kräfte aber irgendwie nicht so recht beim Schalten verdauen, dadurch hat man ständig kleine Probleme mit dem Umwerfer.
Das andere ist halt der Dämpfer....erstmal dauert es recht lange, bis du mal "deine" Einstellung findest...und dann musst du ihn nach jedem Trip neu aufpumpen.

Ich würd dir definitiv Größe S probieren. Ist halt ein Trail-Fully, da ist kleiner besser.


----------



## hafrazi (30. November 2011)

Batracho schrieb:


> ...und dann musst du ihn nach jedem Trip neu aufpumpen.



Hä ?????

Ich bin sicher nicht der Anspruchsvollste unter Euch und fahre das Teil auch nicht bis zum Limit aber ich habe seit meiner Ersteinstellung im Frühjahr nicht mehr aufgefüllt.


----------



## Kesan (30. November 2011)

Batracho schrieb:


> Normalerweise wird der Umwerfer ja über eine Schelle am Rahmen befestigt. Beim Jekyll geht das halt konstruktionsbedingt nicht und das Ding ist mehr schlecht als recht an den Rahmen geschraubt. Diese Lösung kann die auftretenden Kräfte aber irgendwie nicht so recht beim Schalten verdauen, dadurch hat man ständig kleine Probleme mit dem Umwerfer.



Auch wenn ich (noch) kein Jekyll Fahrer bin, würd mich mal das mit dem Umwerfer näher interessieren. Vermutlich handelt es sich um Direct Mount Variante. Diese hab ich an meiner Enduro auch dran, aber hatte da noch nie probleme. Wieso gibs grad beim Jekyll probleme und was soll daran schlecht sein, diese Variante haben ja einige Bikes dran ?


----------



## Puls220 (30. November 2011)

lahura schrieb:


> Aktuelle Bilder von meinem 3-er in Gr. M
> 
> Umgebaut komplett auf Sram X-9
> Bremsscheibe vorne 203 mm
> ...




Wie hast Du den Crossmax an die Fox 32 gekriegt?
Meine Fox war für 15mm Steckachse und mein Crossmax SX QR20. Hast Du einen Adapter auf QR15 verwendet oder die Gabel getauscht?


----------



## lahura (30. November 2011)

Ohne Adapter, hab die Felge mit Nabe für QR 15 bestellt!

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-lo (30. November 2011)

CicliB schrieb:


> Sind die [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mach 1 2.30 Disc HoneyComb UST Ready?
> [/FONT]



Würd mich auch interessieren, gleichzeitig bezweifle ich das. Werd Freitag mal den Fahrradhändler meines Vertrauens fragen.


----------



## d-lo (30. November 2011)

hafrazi schrieb:


> Hä ?????
> 
> Ich bin sicher nicht der Anspruchsvollste unter Euch und fahre das Teil auch nicht bis zum Limit aber ich habe seit meiner Ersteinstellung im Frühjahr nicht mehr aufgefüllt.



Geht mir genau so. Einmal eingestellt und gut.


----------



## Batracho (3. Dezember 2011)

Kesan schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich (noch) kein Jekyll Fahrer bin, würd mich mal das mit dem Umwerfer näher interessieren. Vermutlich handelt es sich um Direct Mount Variante. Diese hab ich an meiner Enduro auch dran, aber hatte da noch nie probleme. Wieso gibs grad beim Jekyll probleme und was soll daran schlecht sein, diese Variante haben ja einige Bikes dran ?



Ja, es ist Direct Mount...aber irgendwie kriegt man den Umwerfer beim Jekyll nicht so richtig schön eingestellt. Ist aber vielleicht auch nur so ein persönliches Gefühl, was andere nicht bestätigen können. Auf jeden Fall kann ich es mir aussuchen, ob ich vom mittleren problemlos aufs große oder aufs kleine komme. Beides klappt nicht. Und incl. mir haben sich schon vier Leute dran ausprobiert. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich es mit 3 Kettenblättern fahre und bei nur 2 tritt das nicht auf.

Wenn andere sagen, dass deren Dämpfer keine Luft verliert, dann würde ich gern mal wissen, wann sie ihr Jekyll erhalten haben. Vielleicht hab ich noch nen unausgereiften erhalten. Ich fahr ihn mit 27/23,5 bar... und wenn ich nach nem trip die Pumpe wieder anschließe, zeigt er mir 22/18 an. 5 bar sollte der Dämpfer doch nicht beim Abschrauben der Pumpe verlieren, oder?

Grüße.


----------



## 321Stefan (3. Dezember 2011)

Servus, der Dämpfer verliert einmal beim Abschrauben ein bischen Luft, aber beim aufschrauben der Pumpe natürlich auch. Die Pumpe ist ja ohne Druck wenn Du aufschraubst, dann gibt es einen Druckausgleich zwischen Pumpe und Dämpfer. Die Luftkammer ist rel. klein und die Cannondale Pumpe hat ein großes Volumen. Dadurch hast Du einen großen Abfall am Manometer der Pumpe.
Mein Dämpfer hat gleich am Anfang Luft verlohren. Problem lag am Ventiel, der Ventieleinsatz war nicht ganz fest. Gemerkt habe ich es folgendermaßen:
Dämpfer auf meinen Druck eingestellt dann Ventielkappen fest aufgeschraubt.
Nach ein paar Minuten Ventielkape abgeschraubt. Bein Abschrauben deutliches "pffffffffff".
Problemlösung: Ventieleisatz raus, gesäubert. leicht gefettet und wieder rein.
Jetzt ist alles dicht.
Ich sehe das so, der Druck ist sehr sehr hoch im Dämpfer, da reicht das kleinste das er Luft verliert.
Meine Cannondale Pumpe hat sich gleich am Anfang verabschiedet, wurde inzwischen durch eine neue ersetzt.
Habe aber in der Zwischenzeit eine von Scott besorgt, hat den besseren Ventielkopf, mann kann abschrauben ohne Druchverlust.
Für die Cannondale Pumpe habe ich den Ventieladapter von Reset besorgt.
Ist geau das selbe Prinzip. Jetzt hab ich 2 Pumpen und wenn sich wieder eine verabschiedet vemiest mir das nicht mehr die Ausfahrt.

Mein Umwerfer schaltet wunderbar (Jekyll 3).

Grüße Stefan


----------



## CicliB (3. Dezember 2011)

d-lo schrieb:


> Würd mich auch interessieren, gleichzeitig bezweifle ich das. Werd Freitag mal den Fahrradhändler meines Vertrauens fragen.


Und Sind die Felgen UST?


----------



## krokerleguane (3. Dezember 2011)

Hi, 
aktuell, Jekyll mit fetter Gabel gewinnt gegen Snowboarder bei Wetten dass...
Tja, da hab ich mich für das richtige Bike entschieden, dass ich in ein paar Wochen bekomme....nix AllMountain....Enduro++++.

Grüße Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (3. Dezember 2011)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> Hi,
> aktuell, Jekyll mit fetter Gabel gewinnt gegen Snowboarder bei Wetten dass...
> Tja, da hab ich mich für das richtige Bike entschieden, dass ich in ein paar Wochen bekomme....nix AllMountain....Enduro++++.
> 
> Grüße Berthold



Ja jekyll mit Totem, genial ) viel Spaß mit dem. Bike


----------



## krokerleguane (4. Dezember 2011)

Hi, hier der link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQU6LzAzY_Y&feature=youtu.be
Grüße ProphetJekyllBerthold


----------



## gmk (4. Dezember 2011)

321Stefan schrieb:


> Servus, der Dämpfer verliert einmal beim Abschrauben ein bischen Luft, aber beim aufschrauben der Pumpe natürlich auch. Die Pumpe ist ja ohne Druck wenn Du aufschraubst, dann gibt es einen Druckausgleich zwischen Pumpe und Dämpfer. Die Luftkammer ist rel. klein und die Cannondale Pumpe hat ein großes Volumen. Dadurch hast Du einen großen Abfall am Manometer der Pumpe.
> ...
> ...
> ...



reset racing dämpferpumpenaufsatz
*RESET Air Port EVO*
hab´die light version *RESET Air Port micro* seit jahren in verwendung 

und beim aufschrauebn verlierst du keine luft
das was man hört is das die luft in den schlauch der dämpferpumpe geht ...


----------



## yann.roux (4. Dezember 2011)

A Propos Dämpfer:

nach einem Reset des Dämpfer (beide Luftkammer bei 0), habe ich die beiden Luftkammer normal aufgepumpt (wie auf der Tabelle beschrieben).

Jetzt kann ich den Kolben sehen (ca. 8mm Abstand), was nicht wenig ist.
Ich habe anschliessend mehrere Reset (laut Anleitungen) gemacht aber den Kolben bleibt immer noch zu sehen.

Hätte jemand eine Idee, wie man das lösen könnte?
Vielen Dank im Voraus & Gruss,
Yann


----------



## Puls220 (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte auch mal kurz das Problem, dass ca. 5mm Kolbenstange zu sehen waren. Nach Dämpferreset war es noch nicht weg, aber nach der nächsten Ausfahrt ist er wieder ganz eingefahren.

Wenn er dann immer noch nicht ganz einfährt, musst Du wohl zum Händler.

---

Nachdem mein Händler endlich das KP169 Tool beschafft hat, konnte er endlich auch den Hinterbau anständig einstellen, da wackelt und knarz jetzt endlich nix mehr


----------



## gmk (4. Dezember 2011)

ist das das schon ´mal erwähnte lagereinstell tool?


----------



## kantn-manuel (4. Dezember 2011)

also:
1) hatte viele Probleme mit meinem Jekyll, aber es macht trotzdem beim fahren glücklich.
2) Dämpfer Luft-Verlust: Kenne ich bei meinem genau GAR NICHT
3) Umwerfer habe ich selbst getauscht. kein Problem und war auch ganz einfach einzustellen. habe einen x0 verbaut.


----------



## Puls220 (4. Dezember 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> ist das das schon ´mal erwähnte lagereinstell tool?



Ja, das KP169 ist das Einstelltool - letzlich eine Gewindestange mit 2 Flügelmuttern und passenden Drehteilen um Achse und Hülsen gegeneinander zu verspannen. Steht auch im (vorbildlichen) Handbuch. 

Mein Händler hatte den 1. Versuch wohl ohne das Tool vorgenommen, der dann auch kläglich gescheitert war => 2mm Spiel an der Wippe


----------



## Ponch (5. Dezember 2011)

Kann hier jemand mit einem Jekyll in Größe S ein Foto von seinem Bike posten? Wäre nett.


----------



## TeeKay82 (5. Dezember 2011)

https://www.dropbox.com/gallery/11093683/1/Bike?h=5e071c


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (5. Dezember 2011)

gibt es, sogar in relation zu large 


Ponch schrieb:


> Kann hier jemand mit einem Jekyll in Größe S ein Foto von seinem Bike posten? Wäre nett.


----------



## Ponch (5. Dezember 2011)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> https://www.dropbox.com/gallery/11093683/1/Bike?h=5e071c


Danke! Hast du das vielleicht auch noch direkt von der Seite?



kantn-manuel schrieb:


> gibt es, sogar in relation zu large



Wo denn? 

Und würde eine 167cm große Frau auf das Jekyll in S passen oder ist das doch etwas zu groß?


----------



## kantn-manuel (5. Dezember 2011)

Meine frau ist 1,67m unf fährt das small ;-). (ohne abänderungen)
Ein 3er, lediglich die slx trigger haben wir gegen xt getauscht.


----------



## Ponch (5. Dezember 2011)

Handelt es sich dabei um das blaue aus deiner Foto-Datenbank?
Welche Schrittlänge hat deine Frau?


----------



## kantn-manuel (5. Dezember 2011)

Ja, es ist das blaue!
Ich weiss ihre abmasse nicht auswendig....gerade mal die, die nicht für die radgrösse entscheidend ist 

Haben sie damals komplett vermessen. Ich schick dir die als pn, wenn ich zuhause bin


----------



## grey (5. Dezember 2011)

mein dyad rt2 ist auch dicht, dichter als der rp23 einer freundin aufjedenfall...
er verliert definitiv auch keine luft beim abschrauben der pumpe.

wenn reset adapter "notwendig" ist sollte man den dämpfer mit einem vorschlaghammer "reparieren"


----------



## fknobel (5. Dezember 2011)

Mal ne kurze frage weil ich mein Jekyll gerade nicht vor mir stehen hab...

Zur BB30 Lager breite... ist das ein 68mm oder 73mm Lager bei Cannondale?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## d-lo (5. Dezember 2011)

CicliB schrieb:


> Und Sind die Felgen UST?



Hab´s leider am Freitag nicht geschafft, aber jetzt per facebook nachgefragt. Der Antwort, ich solle mal auf notubes nachschauen, entnehm ich jetzt mal, dass sie nicht UST ready sind. Wie gesagt, hätte mich bei den Billigdingern auch gewundert. Auf notubes haben sie das ganze Dichtmittelzeug inkl. Videoanleitung. Wäre jetzt für mich keine Alternative. Falls es kohletechnisch hinhaut, werd ich nächstes Jahr auf ztr flow mit hope Naben aufrüsten.


----------



## Ponch (5. Dezember 2011)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> Ja, es ist das blaue!
> Ich weiss ihre abmasse nicht auswendig....gerade mal die, die nicht für die radgrösse entscheidend ist
> 
> Haben sie damals komplett vermessen. Ich schick dir die als pn, wenn ich zuhause bin




Danke!
Weißt du zufällig auch, was das Bike wiegt? Seid ihr mit den Fahreigenschaften zufrieden? Ist der Hinterbau auch soft genug für seine Frau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (5. Dezember 2011)

greyz schrieb:


> mein dyad rt2 ist auch dicht, dichter als der rp23 einer freundin aufjedenfall...
> er verliert definitiv auch keine luft beim abschrauben der pumpe.
> 
> wenn reset adapter "notwendig" ist sollte man den dämpfer mit einem vorschlaghammer "reparieren"



den grund für einen reset adapter kennst aber schon oder?
hat nämlich weniger mit dem dämpfer an sich zu tun


----------



## grey (5. Dezember 2011)

klar, damit kann man um 25-30â¬ die Wirtschaft ankurbeln. 

_nein, ich werde nicht schon wieder erklÃ¤ren warum ich den fÃ¼r sinnlos erachte._


----------



## gmk (5. Dezember 2011)

egal
bin seit jahren zufrieden damit


----------



## nixblix (5. Dezember 2011)

Ponch schrieb:


> Danke! Hast du das vielleicht auch noch direkt von der Seite?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, bin 162 cm und das Radl passt mir prima.
Geht ab wie Sau bergab und bergauf, bei 69 kg gibt es auch an der Federung nix zu mäkeln. Etwas kleiner wäre zwar auch gut, aber kleiner als S hat eh kaum ein Hersteller im Programm.

Auf Seite 84 in diesem Thread hab ich Bilder gepostet oder kucks du hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/19395


----------



## 321Stefan (5. Dezember 2011)

Hi, ich hab ein M und wiege 50kg. Der Hinterbau arbeitet sehr gut.

Ein super Bike, ist auch was für leichte Mädels

Grüße Ute - die auch mal schreibt wenn Ihr Mann in der Werkstatt schraubt


----------



## TeeKay82 (5. Dezember 2011)

Ponch,


leider hab ich noch keine Pics direkt von der Seite. Hab das Bike noch keine 2 Wochen und kam vor lauter Fahrerei noch garnet richtig zu nem "Fotoshooting" 

Aber das Teil ist echt genial.

Bin 1,69m, wiege 67kg und hab ne Schrittlänge von 77cm. Also ich finde das ding passt wie nen guter Schlübber 

Meiner bisherigen Meinung kannst du fahrtechnisch gesehen mit dem Bike absolut nix falsch machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (6. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, 

ich habe einen großen Teil des Threads schon durchgelesen, hätte aber dennoch ein paar Fragen:

Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich noch ein 2011 er Jekyll4 holen soll. Eigentlich wäre es nicht unbedingt nötig, da mein bisheriges Fully immer noch gute Dienste tut, aber neu und mehr Federweg ist halt immer wieder mal was tolles . Nun habe ich im Netz mehrere Angebote gesehen die alle so um die 2000 liegen. Ein wie ich finde gerade noch akzeptabler Preis gemessen an dem erstklassigen Fahrwerk aber der schwachen Ausstattung.
Doch nun zu den Fragen.

1. Ich bin 191 groß, Sl 90 cm, daher tentiere ich zum längeren Oberrohr, kann aber nirgends Geometrieangaben finden, bzw. sehen wie groß der Sprung zwischen L und XL ist, (die Daten für den L-Rahmen habe ich aus dem Biketest. Wer kennt eine Seite mit den Angaben?

2. Das Jekyll 4 hat "nur" eine Float, also keine absenkbare Gabel, würde es Sinn machen die Float zu tauschen (eine Revelation wäre mir ohnehin lieber wegen der Wartung/Garantie). Oder ist die Absenkung nur ein "nice to have" ?

Da hier die Profis sitzen erhoffe ich mir ein paar Hilfestellungen

Danke vorab


----------



## d-lo (6. Dezember 2011)

Matze. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 2. Das Jekyll 4 hat "nur" eine Float, also keine absenkbare Gabel, würde es Sinn machen die Float zu tauschen (eine Revelation wäre mir ohnehin lieber wegen der Wartung/Garantie). Oder ist die Absenkung nur ein "nice to have" ?



Servus,

ich hab mir in das 4er gleich ne Talas einbauen lassen, und will sie wirklich nicht missen. Hab das mal am gleichen Berg mit und ohne Absenkung getestet, und bei fiesen Steigungen ist das schon mehr als nur ein "nice to have". *Also Daumen hoch für Absenkung.*
Zur Ausstattung: Ich war auch erst bißl angepisst, weil sie halt wirklich mau ist. Aber was soll ich sagen, hab auf zweifach umgerüstet, und es fährt sich echt super. Evtl. werd ich mir nächstes Jahr andere Laufräder und ne Bremse mit Druckpunktverstellung holen, aber das ist mehr so das "haben will"-Syndrom. Ihr kennt das ja...


----------



## fknobel (6. Dezember 2011)

Matze. schrieb:


> 1. Ich bin 191 groß, Sl 90 cm, daher tentiere ich zum längeren Oberrohr, kann aber nirgends Geometrieangaben finden, bzw. sehen wie groß der Sprung zwischen L und XL ist, (die Daten für den L-Rahmen habe ich aus dem Biketest. Wer kennt eine Seite mit den Angaben?
> 
> 2. Das Jekyll 4 hat "nur" eine Float, also keine absenkbare Gabel, würde es Sinn machen die Float zu tauschen (eine Revelation wäre mir ohnehin lieber wegen der Wartung/Garantie). Oder ist die Absenkung nur ein "nice to have" ?



Hi Matze,

Zu 1.
Ich bin selber 1,91m groß ahb aber nur eine Schrittlänge von 8x cm "hab sie gerade nicht im Kopf". Ich Persönlich komm mit XL super zurecht. Die GEO Specs findest du bei Cannondale und GEO. 

http://www.cannondale.com/deu/2012/bikes/mountain/overmountain/jekyll-alloy/2012-jekyll-3-25359

Der Unterschied zwischen L und XL ist durch gehend zimlich genau 1" bzw. 2,75cm. 

Zu 2.

Absenkung macht schon sinn beim Jekyll. Klettert einfach noch besser, auch wenn ich sie selten benutze. Versuche eigentlich immer ohne Absenkung zu Fahren umd dann späer noch Reserve zu haben. 

Hier hat sich aber auch die umstellung auf einen 740er Lenker "Syntace Vector mit 12°" und einem 75mm Vorbau mit +12° "Serie ist +5% und 100mm" Winkel wunderbar Positiv ausgewirkt. Aber ich glaube das ist bei jedem stark unterschiedlich...

Ansonsten machst nicht viel Falsch mit dem Jekyll...

@all:

Tretlager Breite ist 73mm. Wer ein BSA Tretlager VErbauen möchte, kann sich für ca. 15-19 die FSA BB30 to BSA Adapter Hulse besorgen. Die wird dann eingeprest und schon kann man Lager nach dem BSA Standard einbauen! Mit dem richtigen Werkzeug bekommt man sie auch weider raus, wo bei man das sicherlich nciht zu oft machen sollte.


----------



## Bayer (6. Dezember 2011)

sagt mal was hat das jekyll denn für eine iscg aufnahme, eine normale oder eine 05?


----------



## gmk (6. Dezember 2011)

Matze. schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> 1. Ich bin 191 groß, Sl 90 cm, daher tentiere ich zum längeren Oberrohr, kann aber nirgends Geometrieangaben finden, bzw. sehen wie groß der Sprung zwischen L und XL ist, (die Daten für den L-Rahmen habe ich aus dem Biketest. Wer kennt eine Seite mit den Angaben?
> ...


zu geo solltest auf der cannondale homepage alles finden (?)

ad 2.
eine sektor wär´ auch eine gute alternative vorallem ab 2012


----------



## d-lo (6. Dezember 2011)

Bayer schrieb:


> sagt mal was hat das jekyll denn für eine iscg aufnahme, eine normale oder eine 05?


Das 2011 hat eine normale.


----------



## Matze. (6. Dezember 2011)

> Zur Ausstattung: Ich war auch erst bißl angepisst, weil sie halt wirklich mau ist.




Das finde ich nicht ganz so tragisch bisher fahre ich auch nur Deore/SLX Niveau, das reicht mir von der Funktion her völlig, das Gewicht ist mir unwichtig bei 98Kg Kampfgewicht. Das Einzige was sicher gleich gewechselt wird sind die Reifen, wie kann man nur so etwas verbauen



> Ich Persönlich komm mit XL super zurecht. Die GEO Specs findest du bei Cannondale und GEO.



Ah danke irgendwie habe ich die nicht gefunden auf der Site naja egal. Wie es scheint wäre das XL optimal für mich, zumal ich auch mehr tourenorientiert fahre.

Das mit der Gabel muß ich mir noch durch den Kopf gehen lassen, der Tausch ist ja gar nicht so unkompliziert wie ich zuerst dachte Die Gabel muß ja zu dem 1,5-Zoll Schaft passen, dazu noch die Steckachse, das macht die Revelation auch nicht billiger


----------



## fknobel (6. Dezember 2011)

Hi Matze,

bei 98kg würde ich mir ne Revelation bzw. ne Sektor direkt aus dem kopf schlagen. Die Gabeln mit 32er Tauchrohren sind eigentlich zu Weich für das Jekyll. 

Hier wäre eine Lyrik oder 36er FOX je mit 160mm und Absenkung ideal. Oder halt die lefty die nächstes Jahr kommt. wo bei die ja wie die 36er FOX im Preis jenseits von gut und Böse ist. Und Gabel nachmöglichkeit mit durchgehendem 1,5" Schaft. 

Bezüglich GEO Specs...

Cannondale Seite:

Menü Punkt Fahrräder -> Mountain Bikes -> Overmountain -> Jekyll 3 Allouy -> und dort dan Links auf "GEO"


----------



## d-lo (6. Dezember 2011)

Matze. schrieb:


> Das Einzige was sicher gleich gewechselt wird sind die Reifen, wie kann man nur so etwas verbauen



Bei mir genauso, hab mir für einen kleinen Aufpreis gleich die Ardent in 2.4 drauf machen lassen


----------



## Matze. (6. Dezember 2011)

> Bezüglich GEO Specs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> zu geo solltest auf der cannondale homepage alles finden (?)




Geht bei mir nicht, weder mit Mozilla noch mit Chrome, bei Bikes gehts nicht weiter aber egal, der Link von gknobel hat mir ausgereicht



> bei 98kg würde ich mir ne Revelation bzw. ne Sektor direkt aus dem kopf schlagen. Die Gabeln mit 32er Tauchrohren sind eigentlich zu Weich für das Jekyll.



Bei harter Fahrweise hast du sicher Recht, ich bin aber reiner Tourenfahrer, S1 oder S2 ist das Maximum, für Gardasee 1x im Jahr wird es reichen, der Rest ist ja eher zahmer. Sprünge mache ich nicht, (zumindest keine nennenswerten). Auch habe ich bei meiner jetzigen Manitou Minute mit 130mm FW und 30er Röhrchen keinerlei Probleme.

Die Steifigkeit ist bei der Revelation und bei der Fox ja ungefähr gleich, von daher denke ich, daß eine 36 er für mich überdimensioniert ist, von den horrenden Kosten für so eine Gabel ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CicliB (6. Dezember 2011)

d-lo schrieb:


> Hab´s leider am Freitag nicht geschafft, aber jetzt per facebook nachgefragt. Der Antwort, ich solle mal auf notubes nachschauen, entnehm ich jetzt mal, dass sie nicht UST ready sind. Wie gesagt, hätte mich bei den Billigdingern auch gewundert. Auf notubes haben sie das ganze Dichtmittelzeug inkl. Videoanleitung. Wäre jetzt für mich keine Alternative. Falls es kohletechnisch hinhaut, werd ich nächstes Jahr auf ztr flow mit hope Naben aufrüsten.



Hallo,
ich hatte auch Mach1 angeschrieben:
"Hallo,
Sind die [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica,        sans-serif]Mach 1 2.30 Disc HoneyComb UST/Tubeless Ready?"
[/FONT]
Hier die Antwort:

Guten Morgen Herr X,​ Mach 1 herstellt nur Felgen für Reifen.​ Mfg
Laure PHILIBERT

Kann mir wer die Anfrage in sauberes französich übersetzen?


----------



## gmk (6. Dezember 2011)

es gibt felgen und reifen
die mach1 sind ersteres 


> LAUFRÄDER
> Reifen:[URL="http://www.mach1.fr/composants/pages/jantes.aspx?type=MTBDISC[/URL] HoneyComb ... ...



rein von der felgenform sollte es gehen


----------



## rick-the-big (6. Dezember 2011)

so, dann reihe ich mich mal ein...hab mir vor ein paar tagen ein jekyll 4 gekauft und es gleich mal ein bisschen gepimpt mit den sachen die ich von meinem carbonsting übrig hatte, bis auf den lrs - der ist neu. 

daten: 

- xtr komplett (schaltwerk muss grad wieder fit gemacht werden, käfig   gebrochen, kassette ist auf dem bild noch nicht montiert)

- syntace carbon lenker und sattelstütze

- avid elixier cr 185mm

- sattel selle italia slr

- lrs dt swiss m1800

macht fahrfertig genau 13kg bei größe XL und super viel spass


----------



## Matze. (6. Dezember 2011)

Na das schaut ja mal richtig klasse aus, Respekt

Hast du eine Fox 36 eingebaut, oder ist das die original Float 
Irgendwie sieht die so fett aus


----------



## rick-the-big (6. Dezember 2011)

nee, das is die orig. 32. bin auch der meinung dass das rad super an steigungen geht und ich persönlich keine absenkung brauche. und das obwohl ich noch fast alle spacer bis auf einen drin hab. wird die tage auch noch getauscht, dann sollte es noch besser berg hoch gehen. 

habs übrigens auch von bunny hop aus hameln und kann den laden nur empfeheln, sehr nett und kompetent. im gegensatz zu dem gegenüber, der kein einziges bike in l oder xl hatte, mit mehr als 120mm federweg ;-)


----------



## fknobel (6. Dezember 2011)

@rick-the-big

Der Lenker ist Top, den hab ich auch. Sattel hatte ich an meinem Hardtail jahrelang... tut mir nur am gedankend aran schon wieder der Ars... weh! 

13kg ist mal ein gutes gewicht, vorallem weil die LAufräder vond ir gar nicht so leicht sind. Aber da fehlt auf jeden fall noch die Absenkbare Sattelstange...


----------



## rick-the-big (6. Dezember 2011)

ja stimmt, der lrs wiegt 1870g gewogen. hab auch noch den x1600 hier liegen mit 1630g, aber der passt iwie nicht so recht ans bike , wobei ich z.zt. auch nobbys in 2.25 fahre...ausserdem hab ich den lrs in der bucht neu fÃ¼r 130â¬ erstanden 

och, der slr geht eigentlich wenn man sich dran gewÃ¶hnt hat  

jau, ich schau im moment schon nach ner reverb. oder doch ne ks? ich weiÃ es nicht 

dachte eig. ich kann noch ein bisschen was abspecken, dachte iwie an 12,5kg, aber war nix mehr zu machen, ohne dass es auf die haltbarkeit geht 

bin halt zu groÃ und fett


----------



## Matze. (6. Dezember 2011)

> habs übrigens auch von bunny hop aus hameln und kann den laden nur empfeheln




Ich habe es auch in einem anderen shop noch gesehen für den Preis.


----------



## rick-the-big (6. Dezember 2011)

jo mag sein. der laden ist nur 40km von mir entfernt und da bot es sich an fÃ¼r 1930â¬ ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (6. Dezember 2011)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> jo mag sein. der laden ist nur 40km von mir entfernt und da bot es sich an für 1930 ;-)





Wenn ich einen ähnlichen Preis bei meinem örtlichen Händler bekomme, dann schlage ich dort zu, heute war allerdings geschlossen wegen Inventur die nächsten Tage reichts mir nicht mehr wegen Dienst, ich muß bis nächste Woche warten.

Sollte der Händler bei uns keines mehr haben/auftreiben können oder einfach den Preis nicht erreichen bestelle ich es eben.


----------



## Wern (6. Dezember 2011)

@ matze: bezüglich Rahmengröße: Ich hab mir bei 191cm und 91er Schrittlänge ein L geholt. Bin zwar noch nicht richtig damit gefahren, länger möchte ich aber das Oberrohr nicht haben. Fahre allerdings gerne kompakte Rahmen.
Ich hab mir gleich die Reverb und eine Kettenführung draufbauen lassen. 
Wegen der Gabel:
Ich würde meine eigentlich gerne gegen eine Float oder eine Lyrik tauschen. Vielleicht lässt sich da was machen

Was ist eigentlich zu dem Laufradsatz vom Jekyll 3er zu sagen. Sind ja eher Touren statt All Mountainfelgen oder? Hat jemand schon im harten Alpeneinsatz Erfahrung mit den Dingern? Besonders bei größer 90 kg Einsatzgewicht.


Gruß
Wern


----------



## Matze. (6. Dezember 2011)

> Ich würde meine eigentlich gerne gegen eine Float oder eine Lyrik tauschen. Vielleicht lässt sich da was machen




Was willst du eintauschen, eine Talas gegen eine Float


----------



## Puls220 (6. Dezember 2011)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> - xtr komplett (schaltwerk muss grad wieder fit gemacht werden, käfig   gebrochen, kassette ist auf dem bild noch nicht montiert)
> 
> - syntace carbon lenker und sattelstütze
> 
> ...



Sind die 13 Kg gerechnet oder gewogen?

Bei mir haben sich auch gewisse Abweichungen zwischen Prognose/Berechnung und Waage eingestellt: (Jekyll 4 M + Lyrik U-Turn Coil mit SLX 2-Fach Kurbel, 203 er XT Bremsen, Crossmax SX + Mountainking 2,4 + Milch, XT Schaltung: fahrfertig 15kg - errechnet 14,5)

Mit den von Dir aufgezählten Umbaumaßnahmen gleicht man m.E. nicht viel mehr als das zusätzliche Padalgewicht  aus (wenn man nicht gerade Eggbeaters verbaut), wie Du von den Cannondale genannten 13,8 für das Jekyll 4 M fahrfertig auf 13kg kommst ist mir nicht ganz klar.

Thema Gabel: angesichts des aufwendigen Dämpferkonzepts wollte ich auch keine Float, wenn ich ehrlich bin kommt man aber vieles auch mit der (höher bauenden) Lyrik hoch, ohne sie abgesenkt zu haben.

Fakt ist: das Rad bietet je nach Aufbau eine ernome Bandbreite. Mit einem Hi-Mod Rahmen sind bei Verwendung von CC/AM Teilen ~ 11Kg drin.

Mit robusten Enduro Teilen bekommt man dagegen eine sehr robustes bike mit kompletter Bikepark Freigabe und kann trotzdem (nahezu) jeden Berg hochfahren.


----------



## rick-the-big (6. Dezember 2011)

das ist natürlich gewogen! mit ner 50g unterteilten waage! 

naja, ich weiß jetzt nicht wie du drauf kommst, dass ne komplette xtr ausstattung, syntace carbon lenker u stütze, selle slr, m1800 laufräder u nobbys in 2,25, elixier cr bremse nix mehr großartig bringen würde...?!
alleine xtr macht noch ne ganze menge aus, denk mal an kurbel, kassette, shifter...nobbys,lenker u sattelstütze sind leicht, leichte wcs griffe... ;-)

achso, ich hatte vorher sogar 14,5kg gewogen u hab somit um 1,5kg abgespeckt. das meiste saß in den laufrädern u reifen. die reifen hatten alleine schon ca. 500g mehr u die lr 300g. sind wir schon bei 800g..


----------



## Puls220 (6. Dezember 2011)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> das ist natürlich gewogen! mit ner 50g unterteilten waage!
> 
> naja, ich weiß jetzt nicht wie du drauf kommst, dass ne komplette xtr ausstattung, syntace carbon lenker u stütze, selle slr, m1800 laufräder u nobbys in 2,25, elixier cr bremse nix mehr großartig bringen würde...?!
> alleine xtr macht noch ne ganze menge aus, denk mal an kurbel, kassette, shifter...nobbys,lenker u sattelstütze sind leicht, leichte wcs griffe... ;-)



ok, ok 

ich sagte ja nicht "nix" - nur das es gleich ~1,5 Kg sind um von 13,8 + Pedale + ~200g für 2 Rahmengrößen um auf 13,0Kg zu kommen schien mir ziemlich viel. 

Egal, schönes bike, gutes Gewicht. Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rick-the-big (6. Dezember 2011)

ja ich sach ja, anfangs 14,5 gewogen - passt ja mit deiner berechnung überein.  

ja und beim rest sinds halt das meiste aus felgen u reifen und der rest hier 100g u da 100g. macht bei ein paar komponenten auch ne was aus...

jap danke, werd ich haben. ist ja auch ein geiles bike so ein jekyll ))))


----------



## Puls220 (6. Dezember 2011)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> ja ich sach ja, anfangs 14,5 gewogen - passt ja mit deiner berechnung überein.
> 
> ja und beim rest sinds halt das meiste aus felgen u reifen und der rest hier 100g u da 100g. macht bei ein paar komponenten auch ne was aus...
> 
> jap danke, werd ich haben. ist ja auch ein geiles bike so ein jekyll ))))



Kannst Du mir sagen, was der Standard-Lenker wiegt? Ich überlege einen breiteren zu montieren, wenn der alte eh sackschwer ist, erleichtert das die Sache.


----------



## rick-the-big (6. Dezember 2011)

kann ich morgen mal wiegen, liegt inner garage...was er wiegt weiß ich nicht, hab gleich den carbon montiert...


----------



## fknobel (7. Dezember 2011)

Der 680mm Cannondale C2 Lenker wiegt 256g. Heute frisch gewogen... 

Muste heute feststellen das mein Dämpfer hin ist, verliert Luft auf der Negativ kammer und Spuckt Öl beim Abschrauben der Pumpe von der Positiv Kammer.  Klarer fall von Garantie würde ich sagen...


----------



## rick-the-big (7. Dezember 2011)

fknobel schrieb:


> Der 680mm Cannondale C2 Lenker wiegt 256g. Heute frisch gewogen...
> 
> Muste heute feststellen das mein Dämpfer hin ist, verliert Luft auf der Negativ kammer und Spuckt Öl beim Abschrauben der Pumpe von der Positiv Kammer.  Klarer fall von Garantie würde ich sagen...



ah super...

weiß einer zufällig was der orig. vorbau wiegt und wie lang er ist? wollte mir evtl einen kürzeren holen. würd auch selber die länge nachmessen, aber das rad steht im keller und ich hab grippe und lieg auf dem sofa


----------



## fknobel (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich meine der Orginal Vorbau wiegt ca. 190g und ist 100mm lang mit einem Winkel von +5°. 
Hab mir einen Syntace MegaForce 1.5 75mm und +12° geholt. Was ich Persönlich als Ideal empfinde... allerdings brauchman da noch einen Satz Spacer, da der Vorbau Flacher Baut von der Klemung her!


----------



## rick-the-big (7. Dezember 2011)

danke!  

ah ok, 75mm würde ich mir dann auch holen, denk ich. der winkel passt eigentlich. wollte den schaft aber noch 10mm kürzen und zwei spacer wegmachen, vom orig. vorbau her gesehen...


----------



## paradox (7. Dezember 2011)

hallo zusammen, 

ich habe mal ein frage an euch jekyll fahrer.

fahrt ihr nach angabe vom hersteller den luftdruck im dämpfer oder fahrt ihr weicher? ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das heck nicht eher straff ist als weich.
kann das fahrwerk weich gefahren werden oder ist die druckstufen dämpfung zu hoch? 

gruß

chris


----------



## fknobel (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab halt einfach zwei oder drei SPacer nach oben über den Vorbau gepackt. Kurzen wollte ich noch nicht und ein kleiner Spacerturm von 1,2cm Höhe stört mich jetzt nicht wirklich.


----------



## rick-the-big (7. Dezember 2011)

hi, also ich fahr es ne ecke weicher als auf der liste angegeben, weil ich keine großartigen sprünge usw. mache. eher waldautobahn u ab u zu mal nen kleiner dh.  
bin glaub ich 10kg runtergegangen... musst du aber mal für dich einfach ausprobieren...

@fknobel

ja so werde ich es wohl auch machen, aber auf dauer stört mich der spacerturm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (7. Dezember 2011)

paradox schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mal ein frage an euch jekyll fahrer.
> 
> ...



Ich Persönlich fahr ihn etwas härter. Aktuell ist meine einstellung zwischen der Tabeln angabe für 86-90kg und 90-95kg. Da mit bin ich ganz zufrieden. Grundsätzlich ist das Jekyll ehr straffer als Weich. Der Dämpfe rist auch auch ehr etwas Träger... passt aber rotzdem alles wunderbar! 

Vg

Florian


----------



## paradox (7. Dezember 2011)

danke für die ersten feedbacks, 

ich fahre zur zeit das simplon dozer und bin zufrieden, doch die gier nach einem neuen rad ist doch recht groß...
das dozer ist sehr weich und fluffig vom fahrwerk her, gibt aber trotzdem gut rückmeldung, ...
ich bin auch im sommer mal das jekyll 3 trailtouren lang in ischgl gefahren, doch der hinterbau war recht straff und ich habe nie einen durchschlag gespürt.

gefahren bin ich das 3 alu. die gabel ist luft typisch durch gerutscht, ein coil mit 160mm wäre hier glaube ich perfekt. technisch wie optisch, wie seht ihr die sache?

in meiner auswahl nach einem neuen radls steht auch das bmc trailfox, ein ebenfall sehr schickes radl...!

warum und wieso das jekyll und nicht die anderen?


----------



## rick-the-big (7. Dezember 2011)

hm was meinst du mit durchgerutscht? 
also mit der gabel haste eig. keine probleme, zumal sie zum ende hin sehr progressiv wird.

jekyll ist halt was feines weil man zwei unabhängige federwege hat und das rad somit fast nicht wippt berghoch. aber weißt du ja selbst, bist es ja auch schon gefahren.  

bmc is auch ok, da gehts wohl eher nachm persönlichem empfinden was besser ist. 

für cd spricht jedenfalls die technik und die lebenslange garantie.


----------



## paradox (7. Dezember 2011)

ich meinte damit das die gabel durch den federweg rauscht, und wenn sie straffer gefahren wird, dann ist sie unkonfortabel.

mir war das jekyll fast schon zu steif. 
ich meine ich bin vom 301 aufs dozer gewechselt, das dozer war weich und fluffig, nicht so steif und hat mir gut getaugt, doch die steifigkeit die am dozer fehlt merkt man in schnellen kurven, man braucht mehr nach druck und muss mehr korigieren.
alles hat vor und nachteile.
wie sieht es den mit der haltbarkeit aus vom dämpfer? habt ihr schon mal einen service gemacht?

danke für die antworten, vielen fragen, ich weiss...


----------



## rick-the-big (7. Dezember 2011)

hm, zu steif gibt es beim rahmen finde ich nicht. falls du den dämpfer meinst, den musste dann halt nen bisschen weicher stellen. meins spricht sehr sensibel an, wird aber auch zum schluss recht progressiv, was ja auch nicht schlecht is...
auch das mit der gabel kann ich jetzt nicht so unterschreiben. bei mir funzt sie wie gesagt ganz gut. kommt wahrscheinlich auch widerum drauf an, was man damit macht...

habs bike noch nich so lange um was zur haltbarkeit sagen zu können. was ich rausgehört hab ist allerdings, dass sie besser als beim scott sein soll... 
aber dafür gibts ja die ersten zwei jahre eh erstmal die garantie  


...mal was anderes, bin ich der einzige bei dem die f150rl am klackern ist, oder is das normal? grade bei schnellen kurzen stößen klappert sie doch merklich vor sich hin...


----------



## fknobel (7. Dezember 2011)

Also ich hab bis jetzt 550km und knapp 10000 hm mit dem Jekyll zurÃ¼ckgelegt. Das GelÃ¤nde hier in Aachen ist jetzt nicht so extrem. Aber eigentlich ist alles dabei und man kann auch ganz gut Variieren.

Bis jetzt bin ich immer noch sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike. Einzig der DÃ¤mpfer macht seit ca. 100km etwas Probleme. Was aber wohl vereinzelnd vorkommt. Ist halt ein Komplexes ding der Fox DÃ¤mpfer. Aber Cannondale ist in solchen Sachen ja sehr umgÃ¤nglich. Insofern sehe ich da Aktuell kein Problem, solange das nicht Ã¶fters passiert oder mitten im Sommer. 

Die FOX Talas fahr ich aktuell mit 7,0bar. Was ca. 0,5bar Ã¼ber der fÃ¼r mein Gewicht angegebenen Einstellung liegt. FÃ¤hrt sich so fÃ¼r mich super... Ansprechverhalten ist auch in Ordnung und "durchrauschen" hab ich so auch nicht. Wo bei sie schon ehr in Richtung Weich tendiert und fÃ¼r hÃ¤rteres GelÃ¤nde durchaus noch ein bisschen mehr druck Drauf mÃ¼sste. Meinermeinung nach, und ich glaube das sehen viele andere auch so. Ist eine Gabel mit 160mm die noch etwas steifer ist, durchaus der Aktuellen 32er FOX vorzuziehen. Ob Stahlfeder oder Luft ist dann denke ich ehr eine frage der vorliebe... oder halt auf die passende Lefty warten. 

Das einzige was mich wirklich stÃ¶rt sind die FSA Afterburner Kurbeln die am Jekyll 3 verbaut sind. Die sind nicht nur Bleischwer sondern schalten auch noch unzureichend. Mal schalten sie direkt und dann wieder erst nach 1-2 Kurbel Umdrehungen bzw. gar nicht richtig. Gerade das Hochschalten ist stellenweise ein echter Krampf! Hab aber schon eine neue RaceFace Kurbel hier liegen. Brauche nur noch die AdapterhÃ¼lse von BB30 auf BSA fÃ¼r das Tretlager. 

Ach ja, die Reifen wÃ¼rde ich direkt gegen was anstÃ¤ndiges Tauschenâ¦ bei mir halt vorn eine Conti RubberQueen mit 2,4â und hinten eine Conti Mountain King 2 in 2,4â. Das hat noch unglaublich was gebracht!

Vg
Florian

@rick-the-big:

Meine klickert auch leicht bei kleinen und kurzen SchlÃ¤gen. Klingt ein bischen wie ein loses Leckkopflager... ist aber defenitiv die Gabel und in sofern wohl normal.


----------



## rick-the-big (7. Dezember 2011)

ja, bei mir is die firex auch gleich rausgeflogen, hatte die xtr eh noch rumliegen...

mit hülsen fürs bsa hatte ich glück, die ist gleich im 4er mit drin. wobei ich auch bb30 genommen hätte, weil ichs eh noch hatte...

jau reifen warn bei mir auch der letzte müll, black shark. sau schwer. habs gegen die nobbys in 2.25 getauscht iwann vllt nochmal in 2.4er nobbys...

ja genau so hört es sich an. habs aber schon kontrolliert , liegt tatsächlich an der gabel. aber dann scheints ja "normal" zu sein 


btw, hab mir grad erstmal zum ausprobieren diesen vorbau hier geholt, ist genau so schwer wie der syntace aber nur ein drittel so teuer 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230710933277


----------



## fknobel (7. Dezember 2011)

2,4" Nobby NIC würde ich nicht nehmen. Hatte ich serien seitig drauf und war überhaupt nicht zufrieden da mit! Deutlich schlechterer Rollwiderstand als die 2,25" oder vergleichbare 2,4" Reifen von anderen Herstellen bzw. Typen. Grippe ist meiner meinung nach deutlich undefinierter als der von z.B. Conti Mountain Kings oder Schwalbe Fat Albert. 

Irgendwie ist der 2,4er Nobby NIC nichts ganzes und nix halbes. Selbst mein 2,4er RubberQueen rollt besser als die Nobby's, auch wenn es mir keine glauben will.... 

Der preis ist natürlich Top für einen Orginal Cdal Vorbau!Hoffe es ist auch ein Orginal...

Vg
Florian


----------



## rick-the-big (7. Dezember 2011)

hm, kann sein dass du die performance drauf hattest? sind oft werksseitig auf rädern drauf. meine freundin hatte auf ihrem bike auch die rocket ron in performance statt evo mischung. die waren auch mist.  
ansonsten is der 2.4 nämlich gleich mit dem 2.25 soweit ich weiß...
und mit dem 2.25 war ich bis jetzt top zufrieden  

ja sollte schon ein orig. sein, warum auch nicht. ist auch ein bikeladen dens schon lange gibt, der den verkauft. 16000 bewertungen sprechen für sich 

hast wohl zuviel die neue MTB gelesen, mit den gefakten fsa kurbeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (7. Dezember 2011)

Nöp, waren schon EVO Mäntel. Hab ihn auch in 2,1" auf meinem Hardtail... hatte da vorher den RacingRalph in 2,25" drauf. Der unterschied ist jetzt nicht so groß wie ich finde. Aber da sind die geschmäcker ja sehr unerschiedlich. 

Hab mich nur gewundert das man orginal Cdale Teile so Preiswert bekommt. Normalerweise sind die sich doch immer aller recht einig mit den Preisen.


----------



## paradox (7. Dezember 2011)

die reifenfrage ist glaube ich nimmer enden wollend...

ich fahre zurzeit normale FA 2.4 auf ner flow tubless und die gehen schon ganz gut, ich schätze mal das ich dann beim neuen bike auf RQ und MK2 wechseln werde oder so. bzw 2x RQ wieder drauf mache. die waren echt klasse. 

ich möchte das jekyll wenn dann als rahmen mir holen und dann meine vorhandenen teile montieren. die sind top und bedarfen keines wechsels.
außer gabel und bremsen
(ne 160mm gabel und die neue xt statt der "alten") 

So würde ich mir das Jekyll aufbauen:

Rahmen: Jekyll Carbon
Gabel: MZ 55 RC3 Ti oder RS Lyrik Coil U-Turn ... 
Steuersatz: Acros
Vorbau: Syntace oder so
Lenker: Vector Carbon, vorhanden
Bremsen: neue XT, alte vorhanden
Schaltung: alte X.O., vorhanden und/oder neue XT/XTR
Laufräder: Acros, CX-Ray, Flow, vorhanden
Reifen: RQ oder FA, vorhanden
Sattelstütze: Reverb, vorhanden, 
Kurbel, XTR 970, vorhanden, später wechsel auf SI KRG
Sattel: Fizik
Griffe: Ergon E1
Pedale: Exustar, vorhanden, eventuell Syntace

was meint Ihr dazu?


----------



## fknobel (7. Dezember 2011)

Klingt gut!

Würde die Lyrik nehmen mit einem durchgehenden 1,5" Schaft. Ist dann wohl ne sonderbestellung bei Rockshox. Bezüglich Lenkkopflager würde ich das Orginal von Cannondale nehmen. Da du ansonsten Probleme mit dem 1.5 Schaft bekommst.

Ach ja, Shimano Kurbeln sind bei Rahmen mit BB30 Lager auch so eine Sache für sich. Hier wirst du entweder die BB30 auf BSA Adapterhülse Brauchen. Die mit gut 50-60g extra zuschlägt. Oder du hölst dir eine passendes Reset Racing Lager für Shimano Kurbeln! Lager Breite ist 73mm... 

Und die RQ2,4" und MK2 2,4" Kombi ist echt 1A!!


----------



## paradox (7. Dezember 2011)

ist das steuerrohr keine normales 1.5? 
hmmm, ...
das mit dem innenlager ist mir bewusst. 
gut ding braucht weile 

ich habe zur zeit ja die mz 44rc3ti und muss sagen die gabel geht schon verdammt gut! 
ich wüsste jetzt nicht ob die lyrik da viel besser ist. mir gefällt das offene ölbad und das geschmatze 
nun ja, mal schauen ...


----------



## fknobel (7. Dezember 2011)

Das Jekyll hat 1,5" durchgehend... also kein Tapered!


----------



## paradox (7. Dezember 2011)

das ist schon klar, 
nur da kann ich ja jeden steuersatz rein bauen, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (7. Dezember 2011)

fknobel schrieb:


> Der 680mm Cannondale C2 Lenker wiegt 256g. Heute frisch gewogen...



Danke

Am Jekyll 4 ist aber der C3 Lenker (700mm) verbaut - hat den mal jemand gewogen?

------

Wenn man eh BSA Kurbeln fahren will (und viele Teile tauscht) auf jeden Fall Jekyll 4 nehmen, da sind schon BSA-Adapter eingeklebt. (Im 3er sind BB30 - da passt dann erstmal kein Shimano Kurbel)

Lyrik mit durchgehendem 1,5er Schaftrohr ist ja bei RockShox im Retailmarkt erhältlich (nicht wie bei FOX) und passt problemlos ins Jekyll.


----------



## rick-the-big (7. Dezember 2011)

najut ik geh ma eben in de garage u wich das dinge


----------



## rick-the-big (7. Dezember 2011)

ui, wiegt doch satte 305g. hab ich ja mal eben 115g gespart mitm vector carbon


----------



## Puls220 (7. Dezember 2011)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> ui, wiegt doch satte 305g. hab ich ja mal eben 115g gespart mitm vector carbon




Besten Dank.

Wenn ich mir mit Breite und Überhöhung im Klaren bin, kommt da auch ein anderer rein...


----------



## Matze. (8. Dezember 2011)

> Wenn man eh BSA Kurbeln fahren will (und viele Teile tauscht) auf jeden Fall Jekyll 4 nehmen, da sind schon BSA-Adapter eingeklebt. (Im 3er sind BB30 - da passt dann erstmal kein Shimano Kurbel)





Was bedeutet erstmal 
Ich hätte mir schon vorgestellt die Kurbel zu tauschen falls ich nicht so zufrieden bin, ebenso die X7 Teile, zumal ich noch nie Sram gefahren bin. Was müßte ich da beachten wenn ich eine SLX Kurbel einbauen will? Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen auf 2-fach umzurüsten.

Sollte ich mit dem X7 und der Firex gut klarkommen werde ich alles erstmal fahren bis ein Austausch fällig ist.


----------



## Ponch (8. Dezember 2011)

Hat ein Jekyll Fahrer hier vielleicht auch schon Erfahrungen mit einem Lapierre Zesty machen können?
Und was wäre eurer Meinung nach ein guter Preis für ein Jekyll Hi-Mod 1 "Vorführ- und Testrad" eines Bikeshops?


----------



## gmk (8. Dezember 2011)

paradox schrieb:


> ist das steuerrohr keine normales 1.5?
> hmmm, ...
> das mit dem innenlager ist mir bewusst.
> gut ding braucht weile
> ...



cannondale hat nicht 1.5 (1 8/16) sondern ein eigenes 1.5 (1 9/16)

ein durchgehender 1.5 ist eigentlich sinnlos
die verkauft man schwerer als eine tapered und ist nicht wirklich steifer

und eine rc3 Ti ist sicher besser als eine coil lyrik





Matze. schrieb:


> > Wenn man eh BSA Kurbeln fahren will (und viele Teile tauscht) auf jeden Fall Jekyll 4 nehmen, da sind schon BSA-Adapter eingeklebt. (Im 3er sind BB30 - da passt dann erstmal kein Shimano Kurbel)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*eigentlich egal*

in jedes jekyll paßt ein HTII lager
kostet hald
so wird´s gemeint sein
BB30 lager raus (brauchst aber eigenes werkzeug dafür!) - reset lager (PF24) kaufen, rein und slx rein - fertig.
kostet hald ~140, allein das reset lager (mehr als die kurbel)


----------



## Puls220 (8. Dezember 2011)

Matze. schrieb:


> Was bedeutet erstmal
> Ich hätte mir schon vorgestellt die Kurbel zu tauschen falls ich nicht so zufrieden bin, ebenso die X7 Teile, zumal ich noch nie Sram gefahren bin. Was müßte ich da beachten wenn ich eine SLX Kurbel einbauen will? Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen auf 2-fach umzurüsten.
> 
> Sollte ich mit dem X7 und der Firex gut klarkommen werde ich alles erstmal fahren bis ein Austausch fällig ist.



Wenn Du ein Jekyll 1-3 hast gibt es 3 Möglichkeiten:

1.) Auswahl auf spezielle BB30 Kurbeln begrenzen, die passen direkt ins montierte BB30 Innenlager => gibt es aber nicht von Shimano

2.) o.g. Spezielles BB30 Adapter Innenlager von Reset einbauen - da passen dann alle gängigen Kurbel, auch Shimano Kurbeln rein - kostet halt 130 extra, jedes mal wenn das Innenlager hin ist.

3.) Adapter Schalen im Rahmen einkleben und Standard BSA-Innenlager einbauen. Das ist von Neuheit beim Jekyll 4 so gemacht. Beim eigenhändigen Entfernen dieser Hülsen erlischt laut Anleitung die Rahmengarantie - evtl. kann es der Händler oder Cannondale selbst rausmachen, wenn man später ohne Garantieverlust BB30 fahren will.

Die Rückmeldung zu BB30 überzeugt mich aber eher nicht. Ich habe am Jekyll 4 eine 2-fach SLX Kurbel mit Shimano Lager verbaut und bin bisher 100% zufrieden. (allerdings ist die 2-fach Kurbel mit Bashguard deutlich schwerer als eine 3-fach)

-----

Zur Gabel: etwaig abweichende Cannondale-Maße betreffen ja immer nur den Steuersatz, nicht das Gabelschaftrohr. Ob man den Steifigkeitsunterschied spürt bzw. messen kann, sei mal dahingestellt.

In jedem Fall ist bei durchgehendem 1,5" Steuerrohr und vorhandenem 1,5" Steuersatz+Vorbau ein durchgehendes 1,5" Schaftrohr die saubererste und naheliegenste Lösung.

Mit tapered Schaftrohr muss das obere Steuersatzlager getauscht werden (Ein- und Auspressen) oder eine Adapterhülse eingebaut werden, sowie ein neuer Vorbau und neue Spacer vebaut werden. Das würde ich niemals machen, wenn die Wunschgabel auch in 1,5" erhältlich ist...

Marzocchi ist geschmacksache - wenn ich richtig sehe, haben die kein Absenkungssystem und die Lyrik ist bewährt und relativ günstig zu haben.

Marzocchi kann ich nicht mehr ganz ernst nehmen, seit sie behaupten, ihre Zieharmonika förmige Gabelbrücke, die wohl an das "M" von Marzocchi erinnern soll, sei Ergebnis aufwendiger FEM-Optmierung ... ist schon ein paar Jahre her, aber da komm ich mir dann komplett verarscht vor.


----------



## rick-the-big (8. Dezember 2011)

@puls220

du hast doch ne slx kurbel am jekyll 4, ne? 
musstet du da noch nen spacer auf die kettenblattseite machen, oder ohne?
ich muss bei meiner xtr den einsteller fürs axialspiel ziemlich weit rausdrehen, also viel luft ausgleichen. die schaltung geht soweit allerdings ganz gut, hab aber auch erst ne kleine probefahrt gemacht inner einfahrt...


----------



## Puls220 (8. Dezember 2011)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> @puls220
> 
> du hast doch ne slx kurbel am jekyll 4, ne?
> musstet du da noch nen spacer auf die kettenblattseite machen, oder ohne?



Ja, ich hab' rechts einen Spacer verbaut. Das gibt Shimano ja abhängig, von der Gehäusebreite vor.


Gruß

Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rick-the-big (8. Dezember 2011)

ah ok. ich hab aber den zettel verschludert wo draufsteht bei welcher gehäusebreite wieviele spacer. hatte mich dann halt nur gewundert dass so viel axialspiel vorhanden war


----------



## gmk (8. Dezember 2011)

Puls220 schrieb:


> ... ...
> 
> 1.) Auswahl auf spezielle BB30 Kurbeln begrenzen, die passen direkt ins montierte BB30 Innenlager => gibt es aber nicht von Shimano
> 
> ...


ein reset-racing lager haltet sicher ewig (länger als HTII)
klar, billig ist es nicht

und ich bin bis jetzt zufriedener mit BB30 lagern
sind leichtgängiger mMn
die adapterhülse preßt dir jeder händler, ohne garantieverlust, raus oder rein

was meinst du mit "rückmeldung zu BB30 überzeugt nicht..." ?

ist ein geniales, bewährtes system mit vielen vorteilenress zu HTII.
Pressfit30 wurde es nur weil die rahmenhersteller keine lust hatten genaue tretlagerstandards einzuhalten


----------



## fknobel (8. Dezember 2011)

Sehe das inzwischen ähnlich mit dem BB30 Standard. Hab erst nur geflucht was das den für ein scheiss ist! Bis mir dann irgendwann mal bewusst wurde, dass ich vom BB30 Standart aus viel leichter alles ab decken kann als z.B. mit dem BSA Standard. Da dort z.B. für die dicken BB30 Achsen meist kein Platz mehr vorhanden ist bzw. dann extrem dünne und anfällige Lager verbaut werden müssen.  

Einzig die Werkzeug Nummer ist bei BB30 Lagersystemen natürlich nicht so Endanwender freundlich wie bei BSA. Aber was soll's, irgendein Nachteil muss es ja auch haben aber da ist mir schon was Preiswertes eingefallen. Werkzeug zum einpressen kann man sich für ein paar Euro selber Bauen. Teile da für bekommt man alle im Baumarkt. 

Werde mir jetzt für meine RaceFace Kurbel auch ein Reset Lager bestellen. Das RaceFace BB30 Lager ist leider nur für 68mm Breite Tretlagergehäuse. Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen nur 36 für ein passendes Lager zu bezahlen. 

Ach ja, die Kugellager von einem Rest Lager bekommst bestimmt auch wo anders als bei Reset direkt. Dann ist der austausch meist nur eine Sache von ein paar Euro's. 

Vg
Florian


----------



## rick-the-big (8. Dezember 2011)

so, hab den 80er vorbau dran und drei spacer weggenommen, jetzt ists perfekt mitm xl rahmen


----------



## Bayer (8. Dezember 2011)

@ d-lo: vielen dank

Hab heut mein 2012er erhalten Größe L. Bin 180cm groß.
Evolutionsstufe I sind schon etliche neue Teile noch bestellt. Mein Händler meiksbikes hat noch einige bei sich im Lager, auch schon 2012er.


----------



## rick-the-big (8. Dezember 2011)

die farbe is natürlich obergeil  
is das nen carbon, ja ne? hast den vorbau aber gleich ordentlich tiefer gelegt, bist vorher wohl racer gefahren?


----------



## d-lo (8. Dezember 2011)

Hui, schönes Ding. I like!


----------



## Bayer (8. Dezember 2011)

Vorbau kommt noch ein kürzerer drauf, Lenker ein breiterer, dann werden die Laufräder getauscht, eine 36 eingebaut auf xo gewechselt und eine Kefü montiert. Falls jemand x9 trigger u schaltwerk braucht einfach melden


----------



## hafrazi (9. Dezember 2011)

Seh ich das richtig, dass es bei Rock Shox Gabeln 1.5 Zoll nicht tapered gibt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-lo (9. Dezember 2011)

hafrazi schrieb:


> Seh ich das richtig, dass es bei Rock Shox Gabeln 1.5 Zoll nicht tapered gibt ?



Nö, gibt´s schon: 
RS Forks hier exemplarisch für die Lyrik, bei Specifications schauen.
1 1/8, 1.5, tapered.


----------



## hafrazi (9. Dezember 2011)

Das meine ich ja, ist wohl eine schwierige Satzstellung gewesen.
Das heisst Rock Shox bietet drei Varianten und Fox nur zwei an (1-1/8 und Tapered).


----------



## d-lo (9. Dezember 2011)

Genau, Fox gibt´s nicht mit 1,5" durchgehend. Die 1,5" Fox-Gabeln fürs Jekyll sind quasi custom made für CD.


----------



## hafrazi (9. Dezember 2011)

dann kann man auch die 36er von dem Claymore gar nicht einzeln kaufen.


----------



## gmk (9. Dezember 2011)

hafrazi schrieb:


> dann kann man auch die 36er von dem Claymore gar nicht einzeln kaufen.



nur wenn´s dir einer aus einem claymore verkauft
oder eben ein vorjahres 'cannondale-oder-anderer_hersteller-OEM' teil


----------



## hafrazi (9. Dezember 2011)

Hat dann schon einer von euch eine Rock-Shox an seinem Jekyll verbaut ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (9. Dezember 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> und ich bin bis jetzt zufriedener mit BB30 lagern
> sind leichtgängiger mMn
> die adapterhülse preßt dir jeder händler, ohne garantieverlust, raus oder rein
> 
> was meinst du mit "rückmeldung zu BB30 überzeugt nicht..." ?



Mein Händler hat mir die Auskunft gegeben, dass die Rahmengarantie sogar dann erlischt, wenn er als offizieller CD-Händler die eingeklebte BSA Adapterhülse auspresst.

Die ist ja so fest drin, dass sie 50Nm Anzugsdrehmoment abkönnen muss. Das sie dann nicht mal eben schnell wieder "ausgepresst" ist, leuchtet eigentlich ein.

zu BB30:

bisherige Rückmeldung war
  * verbaute Kurbeln schalten schlecht
  * kein Platz für Kettenführung
  * De-/Montage lästig
  * Lager nach weniger als einer Saison schon verschlissen (gab's 2-3 mal hier im Thread

Natürlich sind die "Beschwerde-Posts" immer viel auffälliger als die positive Rückmeldung und die Probleme nicht unmittelbar dem BB30 Standard anzulasten, aber angesichts insgesamt > 30.000km ohne Probleme mit HTII an 3 verschiedenen Rädern war ich zunächst nicht wahnsinnig scharf auf BB30.

Ist aber gut zu wissen, dass ihr zufrieden seid


----------



## Puls220 (9. Dezember 2011)

hafrazi schrieb:


> Hat dann schon einer von euch eine Rock-Shox an seinem Jekyll verbaut ?



Ja, ich fahre eine Lyrik RC2L mit 1,5" Steuerrohr - Einbau völlig problemlos.


----------



## rick-the-big (9. Dezember 2011)

so, ums nochmal richtig zu stellen:
hab mein bike grade zuende aufgebaut und nochmal gewogen. mit dem ergebniss dass es 13,5kg statt wie zuvor von mir gesagt 13kg, wiegt. 
scheint sich wohl irgendein fehler beim letzten wiegen eingeschlichen zu haben. naja, wayne. hauptsache es macht fun


----------



## Puls220 (9. Dezember 2011)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> so, ums nochmal richtig zu stellen:
> hab mein bike grade zuende aufgebaut und nochmal gewogen. mit dem ergebniss dass es 13,5kg statt wie zuvor von mir gesagt 13kg, wiegt.
> scheint sich wohl irgendein fehler beim letzten wiegen eingeschlichen zu haben. naja, wayne. hauptsache es macht fun


 
Ging mir ganz genaus so - am Ende waren es 0,5Kg mehr


----------



## rick-the-big (9. Dezember 2011)

najo, halb so wild... dafür bin ich grad das erste mal gefahren und die beschleunigung ist echt geil im gegensatz zu dem alten schwerem lrs und vor allem reifen  

fast wie mein sting


----------



## fknobel (9. Dezember 2011)

Ja ja, das gute und liebe Gewichtsthema! 

Meins wiegt Aktuell 14,7kg. Träumen tu ich von 13,1kg mit Lefty irgendwann im nächsten Jahr! Ich glaub einer von den Eighty Aid Leuten hat mit nem Ultimate und einer 140er PBR Lefty 11,2kg "Alu Rahmen dann wohl so um die 11,7-11,8kg" geschaft... da geht noch was! 

Sollte ich nur 13,5 Schaffen wär das auch okay, hab halt auch ne recht ordentliche ausstatung die gut was hält.


----------



## rick-the-big (9. Dezember 2011)

fknobel schrieb:


> Ja ja, das gute und libe Gewichtsthema!
> 
> Meins wiegt Aktuell 14,7kg. Träumen tu ich von 13,1kg mit Lefty irgendwann im nächsten Jahr! Ich glaub einer von den Eighty Aid Leuten hat mit nem Ultimate und einer 140er PBR Lefty 11,2kg "Alu Rahmen dann wohl so um die 11,7-11,8kg" geschaft... da geht noch was!



was wiegt sone lefty? 1400g mit vorbau ca, oder? zu ca. 1900g der fox mit vorbau. 
macht 500g unterschied und ich bin bei 13kg. 
frag ich mich, wie ich allmountaingerechte 1,3kg abspecken soll ohne dass die haltbarkeit nen abbruch nimmt 
bzw wie ich überhaupt noch 1,3kg abspecken soll, wo ich doch schon ziemlich leichte komponenten habe

ich glaube die kochen auch nur mit wasser und da werden 4-500g untern tisch geschummelt


----------



## Matze. (9. Dezember 2011)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Wenn Du ein Jekyll 1-3 hast gibt es 3 Möglichkeiten:
> 
> 1.) Auswahl auf spezielle BB30 Kurbeln begrenzen, die passen direkt ins montierte BB30 Innenlager => gibt es aber nicht von Shimano
> 
> ...





Na, da habe ich glatt die Kurbel am 3er mit der am 4er verwechselt (zum Glück). Wenn ich umsteigen sollte dann will ich einfach eine SLX oder XT verbauen und diese dann längere Zeit fahren. 
Was die Haltbarkeit und Funktion betrifft kommt bei den Kurbeln keiner an Shimano vorbei denke ich, was den Preis betrifft sowieso nicht. 




> Natürlich sind die "Beschwerde-Posts" immer viel auffälliger als die positive Rückmeldung und die Probleme nicht unmittelbar dem BB30 Standard anzulasten, aber angesichts insgesamt > 30.000km ohne Probleme mit HTII an 3 verschiedenen Rädern war ich zunächst nicht wahnsinnig scharf auf BB30.




So ist es bei mir auch, ich bin an irgendeiner Marke/Standard interessiert, aber mit der HT2 Sache fahre ich sehr gut bisher. 
Wenn die Firex auch so lange hält  (und gute Schaltperformance bietet) werde ich sie sicher nicht vorzeitig wechseln. Wenn die Firex aber wirklich schlecht ist, wäre es schnell problemlos, günstig und mit voller Garantie auf eine SLX/XT gewechselt.




> ich glaube die kochen auch nur mit wasser und da werden 4-500g untern tisch geschummelt




Und wenn schon, der Beschizz ist doch ohnehin egal, wenns am Berg nicht läuft ist das Bike immer schuld,


auch wenn es ein Racefully mit 8,2 Kg ist


----------



## gmk (9. Dezember 2011)

Puls220 schrieb:


> *Mein Händler hat mir die Auskunft gegeben, dass die Rahmengarantie sogar dann erlischt, wenn er als offizieller CD-Händler die eingeklebte BSA Adapterhülse auspresst.*
> 
> Die ist ja so fest drin, dass sie 50Nm Anzugsdrehmoment abkönnen muss. Das sie dann nicht mal eben schnell wieder "ausgepresst" ist, leuchtet eigentlich ein.
> 
> ...



*wäre mir neu*
beim rize war´s auch nicht so

siehe
seite 6
*Adapter Aus-und Einbau (Nur durch professionelle Fahrrad Mechaniker)* pdf(<-klick)
50Nm?
alu auf alu, was soll´ da passieren ? 


> "Co-Molding",-Verfahren für Aluminum BB-Tretlagerknoten
> 
> *Um die Stabilität in den äußerst wichtigen Bereichen von Tretlager und Dämpferaunahme zu verstärken wird ein hochbelastbarer, hochpräziser, hitzebehandelter CNC-gefräster Tretlagerknoten mittels "Co-Molding"-Prozess in den Rahmen integriert. *Pionierarbeit im Bereich des ",Co-Molding",-Verfahrens leisteten wir schon mit unseren Six13 und Scalpel Carbon-/Aluminiumrahmen und unser Fachwissen über die Jahre hinweg weiterentwickelt, um es auf höchstes Niveau zu bringen. Hochstabile, nichtleitende Strukturfasern an kritischen Verbindungspunkten eliminieren jegliches Risiko von Kontaktkorrosion und Strukturdegradation. *Die Carbon-Aluminiumverbindung ist tatsächlich stärker als das Zusammenfügen von Carbon untereinander.*


siehe:
http://cdn.cannondale.com/manuals/2011_webOMS_02_german/2011_webOMS_126584_Jekyll_DE.pdf
seite4

-wieso sollte eine BB30 kurbel schlechter schalten?
-ist nur bei cannondale so
-wie oft braucht ein rad neue (tret)lager?
-gibt´s bei HTII auch

ist sind auch schon jekyll rahmen gebrochen (->mtbr.com) und ?

BB30 wurde ja vor bald 10 jahren nicht grundlos eingeführt/entwickelt


----------



## Matze. (9. Dezember 2011)

Nun, die Einführung und Entwicklung neuer Produkte folgte schon häufiger nicht unbedingt der Logik, sonst hätte es von Biopace bis Inverse-Schaltung nicht so viele Neuntwicklungen gegeben die sich am Markt nicht durchsetzen konnten.
So gesehen ist die BB30 für mich nicht relevant, zumal ich die Shimano-Kurbeln deutlich im Vorteil sehe.

Übrigens ist bei mir der Vergleich Jekyll 4 zu Jekyll 3 nicht nur aus diesem Grund ganz klar zu Gunsten des 4er ausgefallen (2011 er). Auch am 3er sind Teile verbaut die ich nicht will z.B. Kurbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackRackam (10. Dezember 2011)

Zum Thema schlechter Schaltperformance von BB30 Kurbeln:

Denke, dass dies eher eine Frage der Kombination Kettenblätter und Kette ist, ob es gut schaltet oder nicht. Eine BB30 Kurbel an sich ist denke ich steif genug. Höchstens kann ein nicht korrekt positionierter Umwerfer noch Probleme bereiten. 

Im Vergleich zu meinem Hardtail (SRAM 9-fach) finde ich, dass der Kraftaufwand beim schalten schon höher ist. Dort sind aber schon ab Werk andere Züge verbaut, die traumhaft leicht laufen (Jagwire - schwarz beschichtet mit Teflonzeugs). Hier könnte C'dale nachbessern.


----------



## Puls220 (10. Dezember 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> siehe:
> http://cdn.cannondale.com/manuals/2011_webOMS_02_german/2011_webOMS_126584_Jekyll_DE.pdf
> seite4
> 
> ...



Vorne weg, ich will BB30 gar nicht schlecht machen und ich gönne es euch zu 100% dass es bei euch prima läuft  ... ich hab' nur beschrieben, warum ich lieber das Jekyll 4 mit montiertem BSA Adapter genommen habe.

Natürlich liegt die Schaltperformance in erster Linie an den Kettenblättern => da decken sich aber meine Erfahrungen mit Matzes Aussage: Wenn ich günstig eine gut schaltbare Kombination aus Innenlager/Kurbel + Blättern haben will, hat Shimano das beste Gesamtpaket. Meine SLX 2-fach Kurbel (22-36) mit Innenlager und massivem Bashguard hat gerade mal 90 gekostet. Die Stahlkettenblätter sind ein paar Gramm schwerer, sollten aber länger halten. 

Natürlich krieg' ich auch an Jekyll 1-3 Shimano Kettenblätter dran, aber eben deutlich teurer / aufwendiger.

----

Zu Rahmengarantie: Prinzipiell traue ich meinem Händler auch nicht viel zu, nach dem Desaster mit der Lagereistellung (Auslieferung mit 2mm Wippenspiel und steif und fest behauptet, dass das KP169 tool nur zum Lager Einpressen notwendig wäre). Vielleicht ist er bezüglich BB30 Hülse genauso ahnungslos.

Aber wenn die Adapter-Hülse so fest eingeklebt ist, dass sie 50Nm auf einem Außendurchmesser von 42mm übertragen kann, dann sitzt sie eben so bombenfest, dass beim Auspressen auch axial sehr hohe Kräfte übetragen werden (rechnerisch mindestens 2,4 KN), das Tretlagergehäuse also erhebliche Belastungen ausgesetzt wird. Das ist zumindest nichts, was man regelmäßig machen sollte.

Wenn ich irgendwann doch BB30 fahren will, werde ich zumindest vorher nochmal bei CD nachhaken.

Ich werde mein Jekyll jetzt mal wieder bewegen.

Gruß

Andi


----------



## CicliB (11. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
ich wollte am Jekyll 4 die Bremsen wechseln.
Original ist Avid Elixir 3, Neu Shimano XTR 975 mit XT Bremsscheiben SM-RT86 in 180mm.

Welche Adapter brauche ich?
Für vorne:
SHIMANO Adapter SM-MA-F-P/P
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-adapter-sm-ma-f-pp/aid:228768

Hinten:SHIMANO Adapter SM-MA-F180-P/S
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-adapter-sm-ma-f180-ps/aid:179616


----------



## gmk (11. Dezember 2011)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Vorne weg, ich will BB30 gar nicht schlecht machen und ich gönne es euch zu 100% dass es bei euch prima läuft  ... ich hab' nur beschrieben, warum ich lieber das Jekyll 4 mit montiertem BSA Adapter genommen habe.
> 
> Natürlich liegt die Schaltperformance in erster Linie an den Kettenblättern => da decken sich aber meine Erfahrungen mit Matzes Aussage: Wenn ich günstig eine gut schaltbare Kombination aus Innenlager/Kurbel + Blättern haben will, hat Shimano das beste Gesamtpaket. Meine SLX 2-fach Kurbel (22-36) mit Innenlager und massivem Bashguard hat gerade mal 90 gekostet. Die Stahlkettenblätter sind ein paar Gramm schwerer, sollten aber länger halten.
> 
> ...



danke andi! 
ich denk´ hald wenn ein hersteller wie specialized (PF30) und trek (BB86/BB92 obwohl der standard was anderes ist) umgestiegen ist, wird´s nicht so ein nachteil sein

sram blätter sind nicht schlechter als shimano
bin beides jahrelang gefahren
klar sind shimano teile billiger

glaub´ mir die hülse ist in erster linie eingepresst
mit nicht viel kleber
im manual steht auch man soll es nicht oft machen,
wer wechselt auch andauernd die kurbel ?

die 50Nm glaube ich aber nicht, kommt mir sehr hoch vor
und da auch der jekyll carbonrahmen (unter anderem!) ein alu-tretlager bereich hat
und cannondale ja so stolz auf die alu/carbon verbindungen ist (siehe ink weiter oben), wird´s schon halten 

grüße klaus





CicliB schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich wollte am Jekyll 4 die Bremsen wechseln.
> Original ist Avid Elixir 3, Neu Shimano XTR 975 mit XT Bremsscheiben SM-RT86 in 180mm.
> 
> ...



sollten passen


----------



## Teex (11. Dezember 2011)

gibts für das Jekyll nicht die Bremsaufnahmen von CD speziell fürs Heck?


----------



## Puls220 (11. Dezember 2011)

Teex schrieb:


> gibts für das Jekyll nicht die Bremsaufnahmen von CD speziell fürs Heck?



Ja, die CD Adapter sind seitlich gekröpft, Shimano Adapter werden nicht passen.

Ich habe mir einen für 200er Scheibe über meinen Händler bestellt - gibt wohl auch speziell einen für 180 - je nach Scheibe könnte auch der standardmäßig verbaute 185er passen - ist aber eher nicht ideal.


----------



## gmk (11. Dezember 2011)

Teex schrieb:


> gibts für das Jekyll nicht die Bremsaufnahmen von CD speziell fürs Heck?



hat das jekyll kein IS2000 hinten
?

der paßt:
http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epag...hops/61764971/Products/KP17/SubProducts/KP175

?


----------



## fknobel (12. Dezember 2011)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> was wiegt sone lefty? 1400g mit vorbau ca, oder? zu ca. 1900g der fox mit vorbau.
> macht 500g unterschied und ich bin bei 13kg.
> frag ich mich, wie ich allmountaingerechte 1,3kg abspecken soll ohne dass die haltbarkeit nen abbruch nimmt
> bzw wie ich überhaupt noch 1,3kg abspecken soll, wo ich doch schon ziemlich leichte komponenten habe
> ...



Joa, ich find das Gewicht von dem Eighty Aid Bike auch schon sehr grenzwertig. Aber die Diskusion über die am Ultimate Verbauten Parts ist ja schon was älter... zeigt eigentlich auch nur was möglich ist. Ob es sinn macht? Keine ahnung, hängt stark vom Fahrstiel und bevorzugtem Einsatzbereich ab. Für den Maratoneinsatz geht das sicher inordung! 

Die Serien Gabel wiegt übrigens deutlich mehr im direkten Vergleich zu einer Lefty. Die Lefty die kommen wird mit 150mm wiegt laut Bike 1576g incl. Vorbau und Schaft. Allerdings wird gerne vergessen, das die Lefty auch direkt die Achse mit dran hat. Welche dann bei den Fox Gabeln gerne unterschlagen wird. Außerdem sind die Lefty Laufräder meist deutlich Leichter... 

Hier mal die Gewichte von meiner 32er TALAS RL:
- Gabel: 1844g
- Steckachse: 98g
- Vorbau: Syntace 156g "Orginal Cdal 188g"

Summe: 2093g "2125g"

Sind also gut und gerne sogar fast 600g unterschid bzw. eigentlich sogar mehr! Da Laufrad noch leichter und meines wissens auch der Steuersatz. Alleine der Serien seitig verbaute Spacer Turm mit oberer Lager Abdeckung bringt 100+g auf die Waage...


----------



## fknobel (12. Dezember 2011)

JackRackam schrieb:


> Zum Thema schlechter Schaltperformance von BB30 Kurbeln:
> 
> Denke, dass dies eher eine Frage der Kombination Kettenblätter und Kette ist, ob es gut schaltet oder nicht. Eine BB30 Kurbel an sich ist denke ich steif genug. Höchstens kann ein nicht korrekt positionierter Umwerfer noch Probleme bereiten. .



So ist es! Und am Umwerfer liegt es meiner meinung und erfahrung nach nicht...

Hat sich mal jemand die FSA Afterburner Kurbel vom Jekyll 3 genauer angeschaut, vorallem die Verschraubung des Mittleren Kettenblattes? 
Das ist ne Mittelschwere Katastrophe... die Kettenblattverschraubung steht auf der innenseite ca. 0,5-1mm über. So das die Steighilfe fast vollständig neutralisiert wird. Und das bei einer Kurbel die im Aftersale Markt gut 300 kostet!
Bei den RaceFace Deus Kurbeln die ich jetzt dran bauen werde. Sind die Kettenblattschrauben versenkt und die Steighilfe kann so arbeiten wie sie soll! So und nicht anders sollte es sein...  

Ich schau mal ob ich heute abend mal zwei Vergleichsfotos mache.... wie es bei Shimano aussieht weis ich nicht, da ich schon seit Jahren nur noch RaceFace fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (12. Dezember 2011)

fknobel schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> 
> ...




die lefty wird´s jemals geben?

is ja wie das liteville 301 mit 200/57 dhx air 5 
das es nie geben wird


----------



## fknobel (12. Dezember 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> die lefty wird´s jemals geben?
> 
> is ja wie das liteville 301 mit 200/57 dhx air 5
> das es nie geben wird



Angekündigt ist sie für nächsten Sommer. Und wenn Cdale schon nen Ultimat mit extra 150er Lefty rausrückt, scheint da auch wirklich was dran zu sein. Und falls nicht, 140er umbauen! Ich bin auf jeden fall scharf wie Nachtbars Lumpi auf eine Lefty an meinem Jekyll...


----------



## gmk (12. Dezember 2011)

fknobel schrieb:


> Angekündigt ist sie für nächsten Sommer. Und wenn Cdale schon nen Ultimat mit extra 150er Lefty rausrückt, scheint da auch wirklich was dran zu sein. Und falls nicht, 140er umbauen! Ich bin auf jeden fall scharf wie Nachtbars Lumpi auf eine Lefty an meinem Jekyll...



an einem jekyll muß sie nicht sein
sonst stimm´ ich zu ...


----------



## Puls220 (12. Dezember 2011)

Interessant finde ich, dass Ben Cruz vom Cdale Team (Video vom Filmfreitag - http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/12/09/film-freitag-50-macht-hoch-die-tuer/)

eine Talas 36 mit 180mm am Jekyll verbaut hat (und nicht stattdessen ein Claymore fährt)

Für einen Allmountain/Marathon Aufbau ist eine 150mm Lefty schon interessant, aber im Aftermarket wird die anfangs sicher unverschämt teuer...


----------



## fknobel (12. Dezember 2011)

Puls220 schrieb:


> aber im Aftermarket wird die anfangs sicher unverschämt teuer...



Der Schmerz der mit einer Lefty einhergeht!


----------



## CicliB (12. Dezember 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> hat das jekyll kein IS2000 hinten
> ?
> 
> der paßt:
> ...


Passen nur die von Cd?
Oder vorn Shimano, hinten Cd?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (12. Dezember 2011)

Hinten passt nur Cannondale, vorne jeder "konventionelle" Adapter, also auch der von Shimano.

Ist ja (bis auf das Steuerrohr) eine Gabel "von der Stange"


----------



## fknobel (12. Dezember 2011)

CicliB schrieb:


> Passen nur die von Cd?
> Oder vorn Shimano, hinten Cd?



Vorn ist Standart "ist ja auch ne Normale 32er FOX Gabel", Hinten Cannondale eigener Jekyll Standart...


----------



## Bayer (12. Dezember 2011)

gebt mir mal einen tip für eine gute 2 Fach Kettenführung, ich hab die G-Junkies Zweig im Auge, oder die Truvativ X-Guide (leider erst später lieferbar) außerdem brauch ich den Tako nicht, da der montierte Carbon Bashguard sehr sehr schick ist. Hat sonst noch jemand Ideen und Tips? Ich möchte gern das neben der Rolle noch ein Stück Plastik ist das die Kette vorm rausfallen schützt


----------



## Puls220 (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte mich mal mit der Truvativ Shiftguide angefreundet. Mit BSA-Tretlager und Tretlagerklemmung *sollte* sie passen. Die funktioniert (zumindest in der Team Variante) prinzipiell sehr gut und führt oben, unten und  zu beiden Seiten (mit Bashguard). Zudem ist sie günstig aber sackschwer (~300g).

Ich habe allerdings nur gemessen, nicht montiert. Letztlich habe ich aber erstmal einen "Bionicon Eingenbau" drangebastelt und bin bisher zufrieden. Bionicon geht unabhängig von Kurbel und Tretlager in jedem Fall, wobei bei den HiMods der geklebte Zuganschlag leicht abreißen kann.

Mit BB30 wird es ziemlich schwierig - weiter vorne im Thread wurde mal was zurechtgeschlossert (ich glaube sogar 3-Fach KeFü). Dazu musste aber den Umwerfer einige mm nach außen gesetzt (Blech drunter, längere Schrauben) und kräftig an der KeFü gefeilt werden.

Berichte mal, was Du für Erfahrungen machst...


----------



## Bayer (13. Dezember 2011)

die shiftguide scheidet aus, ist zu schwer und die Bionicon ist mir nicht safe genug. ich werd berichten


----------



## gmk (13. Dezember 2011)

fknobel schrieb:


> Vorn ist Standart "ist ja auch ne Normale 32er FOX Gabel", Hinten Cannondale eigener Jekyll Standart...



da es ja noch keinen *PM*(sattel)*-auf-PM*(rahmen/hinterbau)*-standard* (hinten) gibt
oder?


----------



## Ponch (13. Dezember 2011)

Hi Leute, berichtet doch mal über das Jekyll Fahrwerk bei schwereren Fahrern. Ich wiege 100kg und das Jekyll spielt in meinen Kaufüberlegungen für ein neues AM/Enduro eine Rolle.
Nur sind viele Luftdämpfer nur sehr sehr schwer auf mein Gewicht abzustimmen ohne dabei an Ansprechverhalten einzubüßen. Wie sieht es da beim Jekyll aus?
Die verbauten Fox Gabeln dürften da sicherlich große Probleme bereiten, oder?
Wer fährt hier zudem eine 160er Gabel im Jekyll und kann berichten?
Danke euch!


----------



## rick-the-big (13. Dezember 2011)

Also ich wiege mit Ausrüstung auch 100kg und hatte bis jetzt null Probleme damit. weder beim abstimmen noch beim fahren...


----------



## Ponch (13. Dezember 2011)

Spricht der Hinterbau fein an ohne durchzuschlagen?


----------



## rick-the-big (13. Dezember 2011)

Jop sehr fein sogar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (13. Dezember 2011)

Wie groß bist du und welche Größe fährst du?
Kann man den DYAD Dämpfer auch in der Druckstufe verstellen?


----------



## rick-the-big (13. Dezember 2011)

Bin 1,93m und Fähre xl mit nem 80er statt nem 100er vorbau...
kenne keinen foxdämpfer der ne einstellbare druckstufe hat ;-)


----------



## Ponch (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe heute noch mal auf einem Jekyll 1 gesessen. Auf dem M habe ich mich mit meinen 184cm sehr wohl gefühlt.
Der Dämpfer spricht auch wirklich fein an und wird dann deutlich progressiver.
Ich schwanke noch zwischen Lapierre Spicy 916 und dem Jekyll 1 aus 2011.
Haben sich die verbauten Komponenten bei euch bewährt und gibt es bestimmte Schwächen oder Probleme die hier und da öfter mal auftreten können?


----------



## Puls220 (14. Dezember 2011)

Hi Ponch

Prinzipiell sollten 100kg Fahrergewicht eigentlich kein Problem sein - Herstellerfreigabe ist 136kg - auch wenn ich manchen Parts dann keinen gröberen Einsatz mehr zutraue.

160er Gabel habe ich - ohne Probleme verbaut (Lyrik u-turn coil) - werde demnächst auf 170mm traveln. Ein C'dale Teamfahrer fährt sogar dauerhaft eine Fox 36 - 180mm.

Das Problem mit dem schlechteren Ansprechverhalten von Luftdämpfer ist ja nicht von Fahrergewicht und Luftdruck abhängig (Dichtungsreibung ist ja eher konstant, trifft also leichte Fahrer eher noch stärker). Die Negativkammer bringt sicherlich auch eine gewisse Verbesserung. Insgesamt gibt der Hinterbau schon Rückmeldung vom Untergrund.

Ich habe den Dämpfer eine Gewichtsstufe härter als empfohlen abgestimmt, nutze aber laut Sag-Meter immer noch 100% Federweg - auch ohne wilde Stunts. Auch bei der niedrigeren Stufe und harter Gangart ist er nie "metallisch hart" durchgeschlagen. Ich nehme an, dass er einen konstruktiven Anschlagspuffer hat und das abkann, sonst gäbe es mit der Luftdruckempfehlung sicher mehr Dämpferprobleme.

Ich habe mein Jekyll deutlich Richtung Enduro aufgebaut (2-fach Kurbel, Crossmax SX mit 2,4er Mountainking/Rubberqueen, 200er XT vo+hi) dazu die Lyrik. Leicht ist anders (~15Kg) aber bei gröberem Einsatz und/oder hohem Fahrergewicht sicher empfehlenswert.

Ich hab' übringens bei 1,83 auch M genommen - auf L hab' ich mich ebenso wohlgefühlt.

Ein Aufbau mit AM oder CC Teilen wie ihn manche (nicht zu letzt Cannondale selbst) zum Gewichtstuning haben, leuchtet mit nicht so richtig ein. Vortriebsstarke Rahmen mit ~150mm gibt es deutlich leichter (und z.T. wesentlich billiger). Leichtbauparts (2,2er Reifen, 180er Scheiben, 1500g Laufradsätze und auch 32er Gabeln) schränken dagegen den potentiellen Einsatzbereich m.E. deutlich ein. Nicht umsonst gibt CD das Jekyll wie das Claymore für den Bikepark frei - Fox seine 32er und RS die Revelation meines Wissens nicht.

Das Lapierre stand bei mir auch auf der Liste, aber das CD erscheint mir nach wie vor vielseitiger.

Gruß

Andi


----------



## hafrazi (14. Dezember 2011)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Hi Ponch
> 
> 160er Gabel habe ich - ohne Probleme verbaut (Lyrik u-turn coil) - werde demnächst auf 170mm traveln. Ein C'dale Teamfahrer fährt sogar dauerhaft eine Fox 36 - 180mm.



Warum nicht gleich die Totem mit 180mm ?


----------



## fknobel (14. Dezember 2011)

Hi alle zusammen,

Hab jetzt endlich mein passendes Tretlager für meine RaceFace Kurbel bekommen. Und sehr zu meiner freude, das Rot vom Tretlager ist das gleiche wie das Elox Rot von den Jekyll Teilen. 

Der aus und einbau war relativ einfach. Alles halb so schlim wie befürchtet!  Einzig der Umwerfe rhat genervt. Hier hab ich den Schaltkäfig unten etwas abschleifen müssen. Da er sonst in der Mittleren Position auf dem 44Z Kettenblatt geschliffen hat. Jetzt passt aber alles super.

Hier mal ein paar Fotos...

Vg

Florian


----------



## 321Stefan (14. Dezember 2011)

Servus, 3er Jekyll?
Frage kurz, habe morgen auch vor, eine Race Face Kurbel an das 4er von meiner Frau zu bauen.
Welcher Umwerfer ist bei Dir verbaut. Sram oder Shimano?
Hab morgen keine Lust mich zu ärgern

Grüße Stefan


----------



## CicliB (14. Dezember 2011)

JackRackam schrieb:


> Bedienungsanleitung der Federgabel
> Klingel, Reflektorenset, Spreizer für Beläge, Rahmenschutzfolien, Neopren Kettenstrebenschutz. Allg. Handbuch und Jekyll Handbuch. Federgabelpumpe. Täschchen mit Reissverschluss.


Ist dies das Zubehör beim Jekyll 4 (2011)?


----------



## fknobel (14. Dezember 2011)

321Stefan schrieb:


> Servus, 3er Jekyll?
> Frage kurz, habe morgen auch vor, eine Race Face Kurbel an das 4er von meiner Frau zu bauen.
> Welcher Umwerfer ist bei Dir verbaut. Sram oder Shimano?
> Hab morgen keine Lust mich zu ärgern
> ...



Hi Stefan,

Ja, ist ein Jekyll 3. Umwerfer ist bei mir ein Sram X9. Denke du must auf jeden fall etwas nacharbeiten. Es fehlt ca. 1mm Luft...

Vg
Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackRackam (15. Dezember 2011)

CicliB schrieb:


> Ist dies das Zubehör beim Jekyll 4 (2011)?



Habe ein Himod-2

Wie im Originalpost vermerkt, *keine* Bedienungsanleitung der Gabel dabei gewesen. Laut Händler ist die nie dabei. Hier wird aufs Internet verwiesen, was sicherlichnicht korrekt ist. Theoretisch muss eine dabei sein. Sitzt FOX auf hohem Ross !?
Tubeless-Set (2 Fläschchen + 2 Ventile) war auch noch dabei. NoTubes Felgenband bereits aufgeklebt.

Frage an alle: *Bei wem war eine Anleitung der Fox Talas im Lieferzustand dabei???*


----------



## Ponch (15. Dezember 2011)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Hi Ponch
> 
> Prinzipiell sollten 100kg Fahrergewicht eigentlich kein Problem sein - Herstellerfreigabe ist 136kg - auch wenn ich manchen Parts dann keinen gröberen Einsatz mehr zutraue.
> 
> ...



Hi Andi, danke für deine ausführliche Meinung zum Jekyll.
Hast du eine 1,5" Gabel verbaut? 
Leider ist die Auswahl da ja sehr beschränkt. Ich würde gerne eine 36er Float oder eine Marzocchi 55 verbauen. Jedoch bekommt man die ja eher selten bis gar nicht mit 1,5" Schaft.
Bist das Lapierre seiner Zeit auch gefahren?


----------



## Bayer (15. Dezember 2011)

@jack, ist doch total latte ob die dabei ist oder nicht. bei mir lag glaube ich eine CD bei.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (15. Dezember 2011)

Bayer schrieb:


> @jack, ist doch total latte ob die dabei ist oder nicht. bei mir lag glaube ich eine CD bei.



Bißchen offtopic aber: bei meinem Spicy lag sogar dem Float R die CD bei, obwohl ich da außer Luftdruck und Rebound eh nix ändern kann *g*

Die CD müsste eigentlich bei jedem Rad dabei sein, das ein Fox Teil ab Werk verbaut hat.
Und selbst wenn nicht: Papieranleitungen werfe ich auch immer weg, als PDF bekommste das eh bei normal jedem Hersteller.

Das Papier kann man sich sparen und den ein oder anderen Baum retten.


----------



## TeeKay82 (15. Dezember 2011)

So,

nach 4 wochen und einigen touren mit dem
jekyll 3 bin ich immer noch der meinung, dass es ein klasse bike ist mit viel spasspotential, sowohl bergauf als natÃ¼rlich auch bergab. Vorallem bergab!

Allerdings muss ich auch sagen, dass der umwerfer eine mittelschwere katastrophe ist. Anfangs schaltete er ungern ein blatt nach oben, mit etwas nachdruck dann auch mal gerne vom kleinen aufs grosse blatt. Habs nach 200km mal dem netten freundlichen hÃ¤ndler in die hand gedrÃ¼ckt, woraufhin sich die schaltperformance vorne die ersten 10km bedeutend besser anfÃ¼hlten, bis dann aufeinmal es nicht mehr mÃ¶glich war aufs kleine blatt zu schalten, was Ã¤usserst ungÃ¼nstig ist, wenn man mit 15 leute auf ner tour in den bergen unterwegs ist und gern ma n berg hochfÃ¤hrt. Nachstellen, justieren meinerseits erbrachte auch nicht wirklich was, wobei ich ehrlich sage das ich dahingehend nicht der talentierteste bin.

Nun meine frage: gibt es da ein geheimrezept das zu lÃ¶sen bzw. Einen eindeutig schuldigen faktor? Bringt es was den X.9 umwerfer zu tauschen? Z.b. Auf ein xt umwerfer?! Oder macht es vielleicht sinn die FSA kurbel samt blÃ¤tter zu tauschen gegen eine passende, was ja so wie es hier raus lese, nicht grade die unkomplizierteste sache ist.

Ich wÃ¤r schon glÃ¼cklich, hÃ¤t ich an meinem 3000â¬ bike ne funktionierende, zuverlÃ¤ssige "frontschaltung", so wie z. B mein kumpel mit seinem 500â¬ cubeesel!;-)

Danke
Gruss
Tom


----------



## d-lo (15. Dezember 2011)

Die Lösung: Auf 2fach umrüsten. Hab ich nach 12 Jahren 3fach auch gemacht und frage mich, wieso ich das nicht eher gemacht habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (15. Dezember 2011)

Ponch schrieb:


> Hi Andi, danke für deine ausführliche Meinung zum Jekyll.
> Hast du eine 1,5" Gabel verbaut?
> Leider ist die Auswahl da ja sehr beschränkt. Ich würde gerne eine 36er Float oder eine Marzocchi 55 verbauen. Jedoch bekommt man die ja eher selten bis gar nicht mit 1,5" Schaft.
> Bist das Lapierre seiner Zeit auch gefahren?



Ja, ich fahre die Lyrik mit durchgehendem 1,5"er Schaftrohr - die kriegt man ja völlig problemlos.

Talas gibt's nur für Hersteller mit durchgehendem 1,5er Schaftrohr und bei Marzocchi sieht's eher noch schlechter aus.

Ich bin mit der Lyrik U-Turn Coil absolut zufrieden: 45mm absenkbar, mit Floodgate blockierbar, gute Dämpfung, gutes Ansprechverhalten wartungsarm und leicht selbst zu servicen. Zudem z.T. sehr günstig zu erwerben (2011er für 520). Dazu mittels Hülse leicht auf 170mm zu traveln. Ne Float ist nicht absenkbar - das kostet mehr Steigfähigkeit, als die paar Gramm Gewichtersparnis bringen und passt m.E. nicht zum aufwendigen Hinterbaukonzept.

-----

Mit Spicy, Froggy und Zesty hab' ich nur mal eine Runde auf dem Parkplatz gedreht - da kann man natürlich nicht viel sagen. Die stark hochkant geformten Profile am Hinterbau (Sattelstrebe) sind aus meiner Sicht "Showoptik" und machen wenig Sinn, da der Hinterbau ja seitensteif sein soll und in Einfederrichtung keine erhöhte Steifigkeit benötigt. Find' ich persönlich sehr zweifelhaft, wenn Designer und nicht Ingenieure das Bike gestalten.

-----

Thema Umwerfer: Ich schließe mich komplett d-lo an: SLX 2-fach Kurbel mit dem original SLX-Umwerfer und XT-Shiftern (obwohl beides 3-fach) schaltet absolut einwandfrei. Ich vermute eine Shimano 3-fach Kurbel würde auch keine Zicken machen.


----------



## fknobel (15. Dezember 2011)

JackRackam schrieb:


> Frage an alle: *Bei wem war eine Anleitung der Fox Talas im Lieferzustand dabei???*



Bei mir war auch keine da bei! Stört mich jetzt aber nicht so sehr, hab ein mal kurz auf die Website geschaut und gut.


----------



## fknobel (15. Dezember 2011)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> So,
> 
> nach 4 wochen und einigen touren mit dem
> jekyll 3 bin ich immer noch der meinung, dass es ein klasse bike ist mit viel spasspotential, sowohl bergauf als natÃ¼rlich auch bergab. Vorallem bergab!
> ...



Das liegt nicht am Umwerfer... das liegt an der Kurbel! Die FSA Afterburner Kurbel ist das schlechteste was meine FÃ¼Ãe je zu Treten bekommen haben. 

Wie man an den Fotos sehen kann, stehen die Schrauben fÃ¼r die KettenblÃ¤tter bzw. fÃ¼r das Mittlere Kettenblatt Ã¼ber. Das kann also gar nicht Sauber Funktionieren! Um so mehr die Schrauben abgeschliffen sind, um so schlimmer wird es. 

Mit Shimano oder anderen, wie bei mir z.B. RaceFace Deus, funktioniert es mit sicherheit so wie es soll. Zumindestens bei mir ist es so.

Ich brauch das dirtte Kettenblat zwar selber nicht oft, aber ganzd rauf verzichten will ich nicht! Da ich auf langen ebenen StÃ¼cken oder bergab gerne mal da hin schalte.

Vg

Florian


----------



## TeeKay82 (15. Dezember 2011)

Ok,

ist natürlich super sowas zu verbauen

Würde dann theoretisch diese http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Mobile/MobileModels.aspx?ModelID=40779
passen? 

Falls ja, was bräuchte ich noch dazu. Meine gelesen zu haben aufgrund des BB30 lagers solls auch schwierigkeiten geben. Ich hab alle vorherigen beiträge aufmerksam gelesen, muss jedoch gestehen das ich irgendwann ausgestiegen bin. Vielmehr wars mir zuviel input und ich kam durcheinander.

Also einfach gefragt: neben der kurbelgarnitur brauch ich noch was um sie montieren zu können?

Nochmals danke im voraus...

Gruss
Tom


----------



## fknobel (16. Dezember 2011)

Hi Tom,

Das sind exakt die Kurbeln die ich hab. Hab sie auch da gekauft, das Angebot ist echt Top! 

BezÃ¼glich Innenlager...
Hier wirst du leider nicht um entweder eine BSA Einpressbuchse oder ein Reset Racing Innenlager herum kommen. Das RaceFace BB30 Innenlager ist leider nur fÃ¼r 68mm GehÃ¤use Breite konzipiert und passt so mit nicht in den Jekyll Rahmen. Der hat nÃ¤mlich 73mm GehÃ¤use Breite! 

Du brauchst also leider noch das Reset Racing BB24 Innenlager fÃ¼r 73mm GehÃ¤use Breite. Kostenpunkt je nach HÃ¤ndler zwischen 100â¬ und 129â¬. Alternativ geht auch die Adapter Einpressbuchse von FSA fÃ¼r BB30 InnenlagergehÃ¤use. Dann kannst du auch das Orginal RaceFace Innenlager nutzen. Die Einpresbuchse kostet so um die 15-20â¬. Allerdings ist die Kobination gut 70-90g schwerer als das Reset Racing Innenlager. 

Ach ja, am Umwerfer musst du auch ein StÃ¼ck abschleifen. Das ist aber relativ einfach gemacht.

Vg.
Florian


----------



## Ponch (16. Dezember 2011)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Ja, ich fahre die Lyrik mit durchgehendem 1,5"er Schaftrohr - die kriegt man ja völlig problemlos.
> 
> Talas gibt's nur für Hersteller mit durchgehendem 1,5er Schaftrohr und bei Marzocchi sieht's eher noch schlechter aus.
> 
> ...



Die Lyrik ist natürlich eine Alternative. Da taugt auch die Solo Air enorm viel. Sollte es das Jekyll werden so werde ich mich dahingehend mal umschauen.
Ich schiele ja auf das High Mod 1 aus 2011 da ich es zu einem sehr guten Kurs bekommen könnte. Jedoch misfallen mir da auch wiederrum die XC Laufräder sowie die Elixir Bremsen. Aber irgendwas ist ja (fast) immer.
Und als Rahmenset ist es mir deutlich zu teuer.
Wo bekomme ich eigentlich günstig die Cannondale Vorbauten gekauft und was kosten die im Aftermarket?
Hat zudem jemand Erfahrung mit der verbauten FSA SL-K Kurbel? Taugt die etwas und kann man die auf 2-fach umbauen?


----------



## Nachtfahrer (16. Dezember 2011)

Heyho, ich schreibe nun mal von der anderen Seite der Erde. Ich konnte mir hier in Australien nen Hi-Mod 2 ergattern...man goennt sich ja sonst nichts. Ich kann auch sagen, dass ich sehr begeistert von meinem Gefaehrt bin, jedoch kann ich auch die Probleme, die hier zu Hauf diskutiert werden, bestaetigen. Der Umwerfer liess sich anfangs schlampig schalten, da dieser immer wieder verrutscht ist. Dieses Problem ist nun behoben, allerdings hatte (um den Bogen zum vorherigen Post zu schlagen) ich mit der Fsa SL-K auch schon so einige Chainsucks (vom Schaltwerk ganz zu schweigen). Du Kurbel schaltet an und fuer sich sehr gut (prazise und geschmeidig), jedoch vermute ich, dass 3x10 Gaenge einfach zu viel des Guten sind. Sobald es die Geldboerse erlaubt, wird auch eine 2fach Kurbel verbaut (warum auch immer die nicht gleich von Anfang an verbaut war...). Dem Umruestung DER 3fach auf 2fach Kurbel steht vorranging die Eitelkeit im Wege, da das Ganze nicht wie zusammengeschustert aussehen soll  Vielleicht hat hier aber jemand konstruktive Hinweise, wie man ohne Downgrading und ohne ein Vermoegen zu bezahlen auf 2fach umruesten kann.
Das waere mir allerdings nicht der wichtigste Punt. Dieser waere naemlich endlich die Kette baendigen zu koennen. Arbeitet die C-Guide Kettenfuehrung einigermassen zuverlaessig (mal davon abgesehen, dass sich vielleicht schnell vom Carbonrahmen abrissen koennte)? Ich ueberlege zudem auch, ob ich mir das XTR Shadow Plus (sprich zusaetzliche Spannung der Kette) zulegen sollte. Hat mit dem Schaltwerk hier irgendjemand Erfahrung?

Sorry, dass ich mehr Fragen als Antworten liefere, trotzdem beste Gruesse aus dem australischen Outback (wo man zur Weihnachtszeit ordentlich durch den Dschungel krachen kann 

Philipp


----------



## 321Stefan (16. Dezember 2011)

fknobel schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> 
> Ja, ist ein Jekyll 3. Umwerfer ist bei mir ein Sram X9. Denke du must auf jeden fall etwas nacharbeiten. Es fehlt ca. 1mm Luft...
> 
> ...



Servus, 
ich hab heute die Race Face Deus am Jekyll 4 von meiner Frau verbaut.
Absolut kein Problem. Am Umwerfer mußte nix abgefeilt werden. Paßt prima.
Schnell Schaltung eingestellt, das war es.

Paßt wie Faust auf Auge
Blaues Jekyll mit pinker Race Face Deus
Ein schönes Mädchen Spielzeug

Grüße Stefan


----------



## zero.cool (16. Dezember 2011)

@Nachtfahrer, ich habe ein XTR Plus am Claymore und muss sagen der Wchsler überzeugt mich. Ausser im Park fahre ich ohne Kettenführung und 3-Fach absolute keine Kettenprobleme und kein geklapper von der Strebe.
Auch die Schaltvorgänge funtkionieren reibungslos wie man sichs gewohnt ist. 

Gruss Zero.cool


----------



## gmk (16. Dezember 2011)

fknobel schrieb:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> Das sind exakt die Kurbeln die ich hab. Hab sie auch da gekauft, das Angebot ist echt Top!
> 
> ...



was für ein BB24-lager nimmst du jetzt?
laut den bilder aus #2308 also dieses
http://www.reset-racing.de/reset/innenlager_index_1.htm#bb24


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeKay82 (16. Dezember 2011)

Hi gmk,

falls du mich meinst: ich hab mich fÃ¼r die AdapterlÃ¶sung + Originalinnenlager entschieden. Auf 100gr mehr kommt es mir nicht so an, dafÃ¼r nehm ich die 100â¬ Ersparnis lieber fÃ¼r was anderes, z.bb XT Shifter! 

GruÃ
Tom


----------



## fknobel (16. Dezember 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> was für ein BB24-lager nimmst du jetzt?
> laut den bilder aus #2308 also dieses
> http://www.reset-racing.de/reset/innenlager_index_1.htm#bb24



Exakt, das BB24 mit der Art.-Nr. 5359 ist das richtige!


----------



## TeeKay82 (16. Dezember 2011)

Übrigens: 

Vielen dank florian für die ausführliche antwort und tipps.

Gruss
Tom


----------



## Funsports_Z (17. Dezember 2011)

fknobel schrieb:


> Angekündigt ist sie für nächsten Sommer. Und wenn Cdale schon nen Ultimat mit extra 150er Lefty rausrückt, scheint da auch wirklich was dran zu sein. Und falls nicht, 140er umbauen! Ich bin auf jeden fall scharf wie Nachtbars Lumpi auf eine Lefty an meinem Jekyll...



Als Lefty- fan wart ich ja auch irgentwie drauf
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 

aber

wenn sich das bewahrheitet, was hier steht (und klingt für mich nachvollziehbar)

http://zrt.info/fahrbericht-jekyll-ultimate-2011-custom-aufbau-2/

dann is sie vielleicht doch nich erste Wahl fürs Jekyll (Geo, fahrverhalten) 

Wie immer, erstma selber fahrn


----------



## fknobel (17. Dezember 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Als Lefty- fan wart ich ja auch irgentwie drauf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,

Das es eigentlich keine passenden Vorbauten gibt, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Hoffe das sie da noch was nach liefern wenn die passende Lefty kommt!? Ansonsten ist das halt doch etwas sonderbar... mit der 36er Fox TALAS hab ich auch schon geliebäugelt. Allerdings ist duke halt wieder deutlich schwerer... 

Vg 
Florian


----------



## Ponch (17. Dezember 2011)

Mit einem Reset Innenlager kann ich also jede "normale" Kurbel im Jekyll 1 fahren?
Ich überlege nämlich die vorhandene FSA SL-K Kurbel auf 2-fach umzurüsten. Ist das möglich oder brauche ich eine spezielle 2-fach Kurbel?
Dann käme nämlich evtl. das Reset Innenlage zum Einsatz. Buchsen einpressen lassen möchte ich nicht. Denn vielleicht geht man ja wieder zurück zu BB30.
Welche weiteren BB30 2-fach Kurbeln gibt es denn ansonsten auf dem Markt?


----------



## gmk (17. Dezember 2011)

danke fknobel !



Ponch schrieb:


> Mit einem Reset Innenlager kann ich also jede "normale" Kurbel im Jekyll 1 fahren?
> Ich überlege nämlich die vorhandene FSA SL-K Kurbel auf 2-fach umzurüsten. Ist das möglich oder brauche ich eine spezielle 2-fach Kurbel?
> Dann käme nämlich evtl. das Reset Innenlage zum Einsatz. Buchsen einpressen lassen möchte ich nicht. Denn vielleicht geht man ja wieder zurück zu BB30.
> Welche weiteren BB30 2-fach Kurbeln gibt es denn ansonsten auf dem Markt?



ja, jede normale die für 24mm welle ala BSA vorgesehen ist (edit[!], shimano [HTII]SLX, XT,XTR / race face / fsa / rotor / ...)
siehe:
http://www.reset-racing.de/reset/innenlager_index_1.htm#innenlagergrafik

deine vorhandene ist doch BB30 oder ?

kann es ein das du in deinem posting einige sachen durcheinander mischt?

BB30 kurbeln gibt´s von Cannondale, SRAM, FSA, RACE FACE (http://raceface.com/components/cranks/turbine/turbine-sl-2x10/), ROTOR (http://www.rotorbike.com/nueva/aleman/3D+2x9.htm), ...


----------



## Surtre (17. Dezember 2011)

Die SRAM/Truvativ-Kurbeln haben keine 24mm Welle und passen nicht in das BB24!


----------



## rick-the-big (18. Dezember 2011)

ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht was ihr alle für probleme mitm umwerfer habt?! 

ich hab am 4er noch den slx umwerfer dran zusammen mit 3fach xtr kurbel und es schaltet einfach perfekt. sogar vorher mit der firex war es nahezu perfekt. entweder ist es bei euch einstellungssache, oder es liegt am sram umwerfer der am jekyll nicht gut funzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachtfahrer (18. Dezember 2011)

@Zero.cool: Vielen Dank fuer die Auskunft! Ich werd mir dann wohl zumindest das Schaltwerk besorgen, damit das Geklappere ein Ende hat.

Mal was Anderes: Ist hier vielleicht jemand, der sich zum Thema Fox 36 auslassen koennte? Da das Jekyll ja durchgaengige 1,5" hat, muesste ja bei Neuerwerb der Gabel eine Art Adapter oder ein anderes Lager her, um sie am Rahmen/Vorbau zu befestigen, oder? Schliesslich haben die Foxgabeln ja nur 1 1/8" oder tapered...

Zwar muessten die Laufraeder dann auch weichen, allerdings haette ich tierisch Lust, das Bike mal etwas staerker zu pruegeln. Ein Leichtbaurekord wuerde es eh nicht werden


----------



## fknobel (18. Dezember 2011)

So weit ich weis, kann man die Gabel auch mit durchgehendem 1,5" Schaft bei Fox bestellen. Ist dann wohl ne Art sonder Bestellung und kostet ca. 50 mehr.


----------



## Maui_Jim (18. Dezember 2011)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> ich hab am 4er noch den slx umwerfer dran zusammen mit 3fach xtr kurbel und es schaltet einfach perfekt. sogar vorher mit der firex war es nahezu perfekt. entweder ist es bei euch einstellungssache, oder es liegt am sram umwerfer der am jekyll nicht gut funzt...



Bei mir am 3er ist der X9 verbaut und der läuft wie ein Lottchen, keinerlei Probleme mehr. Mit der Betonung auf "mehr", weil es am Anfang immer wieder kleine Korrekturen an der Einstellung gab. Bei der dritten oder vierten Ausfahrt war er dann da wo ich ihn haben wollte. Auch in Kombi mit der FSA Kurbel die serienmäßig verbaut ist kann ich mich über die Schaltvorgänge nicht beschweren...

Gruß


----------



## Downhill Lucki (18. Dezember 2011)

@nachtfahrer: habe mir gestern erst eine 36er rein gebaut mit tapered! es gibt einen passenden adapter von cannondale selber. das ist ein ganzes kit wo adapter für normal 1 1/8 drin sind und für tapered. leider nicht ganz günstig. dürfte im vk bei etwa 70,- liegen.


----------



## Nachtfahrer (19. Dezember 2011)

@Downhill Lucki: danke fuer den Hinweis. Ich habe mal ein wenig recherchiert, allerdings bin ich mir nicht hundertprozentig sicher, ob das nun der richtige ist.  Handelt es sich eventuell um diesen?

http://www.cannondale-parts.de/Steuersatzreduzierung-auf-1-1/8

Achso, vielleicht kannst du ja ein Foto machen (?) Ich waer auf jeden Fall sehr interessiert, mal ein Jekyll mit einer 36 zu sehen!

Gruesse


----------



## Downhill Lucki (19. Dezember 2011)

ja das müsste das sein! findest du aber auch in der bedienungsanleitung mit artikelnummer! foto werd ich evtl morgen mal machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (19. Dezember 2011)

Surtre schrieb:


> Die SRAM/Truvativ-Kurbeln haben keine 24mm Welle und passen nicht in das BB24!



stimmt, gut aufgepaßt 
haben keine 24mm welle passen trotzdem auf ein BSA gewinde!

bei sram/truvativ
->
http://www.reset-racing.de/reset/innenlager_index_1.htm#gxplite


----------



## Ponch (19. Dezember 2011)

Also, nachdem ich mir nun das Jekyll 1 gekauft habe und demnächst abholen werde habe ich noch mal eine allgemeine Frage zur Nutzung von 2 Kettenblättern an der Standard FSA SL-K Kurbel.
Kann ich die Kurbel auch einfach mit 2 Kettenblättern bestücken und nutzen? Oder sitzen die Blätter bei einer reinen 2-fach Kurbel an anderer Stelle? Einen neuen Umwerfer brauche ich auf jeden Fall oder reicht ein neuer Shifter?
Wenn ich lediglich das äußere Kettenblatt entfernen muss und mir 2 neue, innere, zulegen muss, wo bekomme ich diese und welche könnt ihr mir dafür empfehlen?
Wäre natürlich wesentlich einfacher als gleich eine komplette Kurbel neu zu kaufen und dann ggf. noch das Innenlager auf HT II umrüsten zu müssen...


----------



## USB (19. Dezember 2011)

...wie aufwendig. Habe mir ein 36er geholt für´s mittlere & ein bashguard auf´s " große "  montiert . Kostenpunkt 30Eur. bei 15min Arbeitszeit . 

Für was einen neuen Umwerfer ? 

Gruss 



Ponch schrieb:


> Also, nachdem ich mir nun das Jekyll 1 gekauft habe und demnächst abholen werde habe ich noch mal eine allgemeine Frage zur Nutzung von 2 Kettenblättern an der Standard FSA SL-K Kurbel.
> Kann ich die Kurbel auch einfach mit 2 Kettenblättern bestücken und nutzen? Oder sitzen die Blätter bei einer reinen 2-fach Kurbel an anderer Stelle? Einen neuen Umwerfer brauche ich auf jeden Fall oder reicht ein neuer Shifter?
> Wenn ich lediglich das äußere Kettenblatt entfernen muss und mir 2 neue, innere, zulegen muss, wo bekomme ich diese und welche könnt ihr mir dafür empfehlen?
> Wäre natürlich wesentlich einfacher als gleich eine komplette Kurbel neu zu kaufen und dann ggf. noch das Innenlager auf HT II umrüsten zu müssen...


----------



## Ponch (19. Dezember 2011)

USB schrieb:


> ...wie aufwendig. Habe mir ein 36er geholt für´s mittlere & ein bashguard auf´s " große "  montiert . Kostenpunkt 30Eur. bei 15min Arbeitszeit .
> 
> Für was einen neuen Umwerfer ?
> 
> Gruss



Ich dachte Shimano hat spezielle 2-fach Umwerfer im Angebot. Könnte ja sein, dass diese für die 2-fach Schalthebel eine andere Übersetzung haben.?
Welches Kettenblatt + Bashguard hast du dir zugelegt? Hat das Kettenblatt auch Steighilfen?


----------



## fknobel (19. Dezember 2011)

Ponch schrieb:


> Ich dachte Shimano hat spezielle 2-fach Umwerfer im Angebot. Könnte ja sein, dass diese für die 2-fach Schalthebel eine andere Übersetzung haben.?
> Welches Kettenblatt + Bashguard hast du dir zugelegt? Hat das Kettenblatt auch Steighilfen?



Die Schalthebel sind alles gleich. Zwichen 2- und 3- fach Betrieb wird einfach per Schalter umgestellt. Die Umwerfer unterscheiden sich in der Form des Umwerferkäfig, da dieser für kleinere Kettenblätter als 44T bzw. 42T Optimiert ist.

Hier ein paar Bilder von einem Jekyll mit 36er Fox. Ist das vom Chefkocher, der hier auch weiter vorne mit geschrieben hat!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/923497

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/903679

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/903677

Vg

Florian


----------



## 321Stefan (19. Dezember 2011)

Kurze Frage zum BB30 Lager:
Hat schon jemand das Lager von SIXPACK SX-BB30 Reduzierinnenlager verbaut?
Sollte laut Beschreibung dann für BB24 Shimano Hollowtech II geeignet sein. 
Also sollte man dann ja eigentlich wieder alle Kurbeln (Race Face usw) verbauen können.
Der Preis wäre verlockend (39,99 z.B. bei Hibike)
Für Info wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## fknobel (19. Dezember 2011)

321Stefan schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zum BB30 Lager:
> Hat schon jemand das Lager von SIXPACK SX-BB30 Reduzierinnenlager verbaut?
> Sollte laut Beschreibung dann für BB24 Shimano Hollowtech II geeignet sein.
> Also sollte man dann ja eigentlich wieder alle Kurbeln (Race Face usw) verbauen können.
> ...



Hi Stefan,

Nach meinen Rechchen passt es nicht, bzw. geht das nicht genau aus der Hersteller Beschreibung hervor! Da es laut SIXPACK explizit für BB30 Innenlager Gehäuse mit 92mm breite gedacht ist. Das Jeykll hat aber nur 73mm Breite! Allerdings muss ich gestehen das ich noch nie vom BB30 Standart mit 92mm Breite gehört hab. Auf Experemente hatte ich jedoch kein bock... das ganze ein und aus Pressen im BB30 Rahmen ist nämlich auch nicht so ohne. Insofern hab ich mich lieber auf das erprobte Reset Racing lager verlassen...

Find es immer kommisch wenn Hersteller scheinbar nicht genau wissen was sie selber anbieten... das gefühl hab ich zumindestens mit der Offiziellen Beschreibung vom SIXPACK SX-BB30. Aus der geht wie gesagt nicht 100% hervor für was es jetzt geeignet ist... 68,73 oder 92mm Gehäuse Breite??

Vg

Florian


----------



## gmk (19. Dezember 2011)

ich würde mal da:
http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.php?page=product&info=592
anfragen
vielleicht ist der BB92 innenlagerstandard von trek/shimano gemeint


----------



## grey (19. Dezember 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> ich würde mal da:
> http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.php?page=product&info=592
> anfragen
> vielleicht ist der BB92 innenlagerstandard von trek/shimano gemeint




vielleicht haben die nur zuviel von der beschreibung des anderen adapters kopiert?
http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.php?page=categorie&cat=33
gibt eins für bb92 und eines für bb30
ich würd aufjedenfall anfragen ob die das wirklich so meinen wies dortsteht


----------



## Downhill Lucki (19. Dezember 2011)

wie versprochen hier mal mein rennhobel für 2012. ist aber noch nicht ganz fertig! es wird noch eine ordentliche kettenführung verbaut, die leitungen gekürzt und die kettenstrebe abgeklebt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (20. Dezember 2011)

Schönes Jekyll... ist das ne 36er Fox?


----------



## CicliB (20. Dezember 2011)

fknobel schrieb:


> Vorn ist Standart "ist ja auch ne Normale 32er FOX Gabel", Hinten Cannondale eigener Jekyll Standart...


Hallo,
heißt das, ich kann hinten keinen XTR BR-M975 Bremssattel der ne IS2000 Aufnahme hat, ans Jekyll schrauben

Den:
http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epage...Products/KP175
habe ich bestellt, habe ich jetzt aber doppelt, da der ja eh schon am Jekyll dran ist


----------



## rick-the-big (20. Dezember 2011)

moin. 
sagt mal, kommt mir das nur so vor, oder is die 90mm abstimmung des dämpfers wirklich relativ "misslungen"? also bei mir funzt das nicht wirklich gut, trotz mehrfachen einstellversuchen der zugstufe...
das ganze ist iwie viel zu progressiv und fühlt sich eher an wie ein lockout als 90mm federweg. 
da hätte man ruhig noch einwenig mehr tüfteln können finde ich. ist aber wahrscheinlich auch ein bisschen die einbuße an die 150mm kinematik...


----------



## Nachtfahrer (21. Dezember 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=88445
@Downhill Lucki: Danke fuer das Bild! Der kegelstumpffoermige Spacer, der ueblicherweise verbaut ist, kann dann aufgrund des geringeren Schaftedurchmessers dann wohl leider nicht mehr verbaut werden, oder? (Ich finde den Uebergang vom Rahmen zum Vorbau mit dem Spacerr etwas gelungener) Und ein neuer Vorbau wird ja dann auch noch faellig(?) hmmm...

Wie faehrt sich denn dein Antrieb? Reicht dir ein Kettenblatt vorne aus? 
Ich hatte ausserdem auch ueberlegt mir die C-Guide (2.Generation) Kettenfuehrung zuzulegen. Warum hast du denn vor dir eine andere zu holen? Liege ich richtig, dass du das Bike mehr in Richtung Abfahrtstauglichkeit trimmen willst?


----------



## fknobel (21. Dezember 2011)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> moin.
> sagt mal, kommt mir das nur so vor, oder is die 90mm abstimmung des dämpfers wirklich relativ "misslungen"? also bei mir funzt das nicht wirklich gut, trotz mehrfachen einstellversuchen der zugstufe...
> das ganze ist iwie viel zu progressiv und fühlt sich eher an wie ein lockout als 90mm federweg.
> da hätte man ruhig noch einwenig mehr tüfteln können finde ich. ist aber wahrscheinlich auch ein bisschen die einbuße an die 150mm kinematik...



Hi,

Na ja, es ist ja nicht nur eine verkürzung des Federweges, sondern euch ein ganz anderes Kennfeld von der Abstimmung her! Ich persönlich finde schon das sich da noch gut was tut. Ist aber halt deutlich straffer... eben wie ein RaceFully.  

Wie hast den die Zugstuffe eingestellt beim kurzen Federweg? Bzw. du weist das du die jeweilige Zugstufe nur verstellen darfst wenn auch die jeweilige Dämpfer Kammer Aktiviert ist?

Vg
Florian


----------



## rick-the-big (21. Dezember 2011)

Ja klar tut sich da gut was. Finde halt nur dass die 90mm im Vergleich zu meinem anderen 100mm fully schlecht abgestimmt sind. ist halt das ganze Paket, hauptsächlich druckstufe u progressivität. zugstufe ist eig. ok. hab das Gefühl dass man sehr schwer nur die vollen 90mm nutzen kann. 
vllt. bin ich in der Hinsicht auch einfach nur verwöhnt, aber es ist mir halt als kleiner Kritikpunkt aufgefallen sodass ich meist sogar den vollen fw drin lasse...


----------



## grey (21. Dezember 2011)

bist du nicht auf die idee gekommen das rad probezufahren? spätestens nach 5m fällt auf dass der climb modus deutlich progressiver ist.

ich fahr teilw. auch "flache" trails wenn viel mitgetreten werden muss im climb modus (aber hab halt das claymore)


----------



## fknobel (21. Dezember 2011)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> Ja klar tut sich da gut was. Finde halt nur dass die 90mm im Vergleich zu meinem anderen 100mm fully schlecht abgestimmt sind. ist halt das ganze Paket, hauptsächlich druckstufe u progressivität. zugstufe ist eig. ok. hab das Gefühl dass man sehr schwer nur die vollen 90mm nutzen kann.
> vllt. bin ich in der Hinsicht auch einfach nur verwöhnt, aber es ist mir halt als kleiner Kritikpunkt aufgefallen sodass ich meist sogar den vollen fw drin lasse...



Na ja, also der 90mm Modus ist ja auch nur zum Klettern gedacht bzw. für sehr leichtes gelände oder Straße. Insofern ist die Abstimmung aus meiner sicht schon stimmig. Und für alles andere hat man den Normalen "Flow" Mode. Wippen tut es ja da schon sehr wenig... die frage ist halt, warum sollte man da die 90mm voll nutzen wollen? Da für hat man doch dann denn Flow mode!?


----------



## rick-the-big (21. Dezember 2011)

Naja wenn man die nicht nutzen will, hätte man auch nur Nen lockout bauen können u nebenbei noch 300g am Dämpfer gespart ;-) :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (21. Dezember 2011)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> Naja wenn man die nicht nutzen will, hätte man auch nur Nen lockout bauen können u nebenbei noch 300g am Dämpfer gespart ;-) :-D



Nicht ganz, weil du bei einem Einfachen Lockout deutlich weniger Traktion hast. Ich meine mich auch daran errinern zu können, das mein Rocky Element t.o. mit Aktiviertem lockout genauso eingesunken ist und dann erst Hart wurde. Insofern bekommst du ja auch noch die "geometrie" verstellung hinzu. 

Und cih fidne es fährt sich einstück weit wirklich wie ein RaceFully... die sind ja auch Bockhart und nutzen ihren Federweg nur in ausnahme situationen aus. 

Aber ich glaube da empfindet jeder etwas anders...


----------



## rick-the-big (21. Dezember 2011)

@ greyz türlich bin ich das Rad probe gefahren, was für ne Frage.. Ist ja deshlab auch kein schlechtes bike, finde halt, wie schon gesagt, dass man es besser hätte machen können.
was Florian aber schon ansprach, spielt da persönliches empfinden bestimmt auch eine große rolle...


----------



## Bayer (21. Dezember 2011)

eine frage, hab mein jekyll bekommen und komm grad nicht klar. wenn ich den dämpfer richtig abstimme dann kommt die kolbenstange ca 2cm aus dem dämpfer gefahren und nach ca 1/3 des fw bekomm ich ein knack geräusch, weiß da von euch jemand was da los ist??


----------



## rick-the-big (21. Dezember 2011)

Resete mal den Dämpfer. Luft komplett runter u dann wieder befullen. sonst umtauschen...


----------



## grey (22. Dezember 2011)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> @ greyz türlich bin ich das Rad probe gefahren, was für ne Frage.



durchaus berechtigte frage wenn man sich nach dem kauf über den progressiven hinterbau im climb mode wundert.


----------



## JackRackam (22. Dezember 2011)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> moin.
> sagt mal, kommt mir das nur so vor, oder is die 90mm abstimmung des dämpfers wirklich relativ "misslungen"? also bei mir funzt das nicht wirklich gut, trotz mehrfachen einstellversuchen der zugstufe...
> das ganze ist iwie viel zu progressiv und fühlt sich eher an wie ein lockout als 90mm federweg.
> da hätte man ruhig noch einwenig mehr tüfteln können finde ich. ist aber wahrscheinlich auch ein bisschen die einbuße an die 150mm kinematik...



Hi, wie hast du den Luftdruck abgestimmt? Nur nach Tabelle oder auch mittels Sagmeter/Schleppzeiger. Bei mir war es so, dass meiner Fahrweise gemäß ich insgesamt laut Tabelle zu hart abgestimmt war. D.h. ich nutzte den Federweg im Flowmodus nur zu 1/2 -2/3 aus. Mache aber auch keine großen Sprünge ... ;-)

Probier dich mal an die Durchschlaggrenze ranzutasten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rick-the-big (22. Dezember 2011)

Jo war bei mir ebenso. bin Ca 10kg unter dem angegebenem gewicht geblieben...


----------



## Matze. (22. Dezember 2011)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> wie versprochen hier mal mein rennhobel für 2012. ist aber noch nicht ganz fertig! es wird noch eine ordentliche kettenführung verbaut, die leitungen gekürzt und die kettenstrebe abgeklebt!





Schaut schon sehr scharf aus das Teilchen

Deinem Namen nach zu urteilen orientierst Du Dich eher Bergab oder nicht?
Wie ist da der Mountain King im Vergleich zu einem Fat Albert? Ich bin bisher den FA gefahren, und bin für die kommende Saison am überlegen auf den Conti MK umzusteigen. Sehen ja sehr fett aus auf dem Bild, oder liegt das an den Felgen?


----------



## chorge (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich Klinke mich ein... Den Fat Albert würde ich persönlich nie wieder fahren! Wenn man einmal nen guten Reifen von Conti (Rubber Queen 2.4) am Vorderrad hatte will man das rutschige Schwalbezeug  nicht mehr... Ich hab auch viel zu lange gebraucht, bis ich das kapiert hatte! Meine ultimative Kombo ist derzeit die RQ vorn, und hinten ein Ardent 2.4, da dieser besser rollt, aber dennoch besser auf Wurzeln und Fels greift, als der FA...


----------



## Matze. (22. Dezember 2011)

chorge schrieb:


> Ich Klinke mich ein... Den Fat Albert würde ich persönlich nie wieder fahren! Wenn man einmal nen guten Reifen von Conti (Rubber Queen 2.4) am Vorderrad hatte will man das rutschige Schwalbezeug  nicht mehr... Ich hab auch viel zu lange gebraucht, bis ich das kapiert hatte! Meine ultimative Kombo ist derzeit die RQ vorn, und hinten ein Ardent 2.4, da dieser besser rollt, aber dennoch besser auf Wurzeln und Fels greift, als der FA...





Meine Erfahrungen mit dem FA waren bisher sehr positiv, allerdings fuhr ich am Hinterrad immer einen Nobby Nic, somit hatte ich kein untersteuern, da der FA vorne viel stabiler ist als der Nobby Nic (der war für mich vorne völlig untauglich). Dadurch bin ich jetzt am überlegen ob ich komplett auf den MK umsteigen soll. Rubber Queen 2,4 wäre sicher auch eine Option für vorne, aber eben auch teuer.
Eigentlich bin ich von der Schwalbe Combo nur deshalb nicht mehr so überzeugt, da durch das Triple Compound der obere Teil ja schnell abgefahren ist. Dann habe ich jenach Fahrweise schon in kürzester Zeit einen Reifen mit "Performance Qualität" allerdings zum doppelten Preis.

Fährt irgendjemand den Mountain King 2,4 Protection?


----------



## fknobel (22. Dezember 2011)

Matze. schrieb:


> Fährt irgendjemand den Mountain King 2,4 Protection?



Hi,

Ja ich... am Hinterrad 2,4" MK2 Protekt. Vorne Fahr ich ne RubberQueen in 2,4". Ich finde das ist eine echt gute Kombi für das Jekyll. Gutes Gewichts/Leistungsverhältnis...

NobbyNics fahr ich nie wieder... für mich echt nicht nach vollziehbar das den so viele so toll finden. Aber gut, ist halt geschmackssache.

Vg

Florian


----------



## Matze. (23. Dezember 2011)

Diese Combo habe ich mir auch schon angeschaut, aber die Rubberqueen finde ich einfach unverhältnismässig teuer. 



> NobbyNics fahr ich nie wieder... für mich echt nicht nach vollziehbar das den so viele so toll finden.




Ich habe damals zwei Nobby Nic 2,25 ersteigert mit einem LRS zusammen, also quasi als "Zugabe", nach ein paar Ausfahrten habe ich den vorne runtergeschmissen, der rutschte mir völlig unberechenbar zur Seite weg. Hinten dagegen macht er seinen Dienst für mich sehr gut, läuft leicht, Grip ist gut, und wegdriften ist immer kontrollierbar. 
Daher wäre die Fat Albert und Nobby Nic Kombination nach wie vor eine Option. 

Wie verhält sich denn der Mountainking vorne? Für mich wäre es nach Jahren mit griffigerem Vorderreifen wieder mal eine neue Erfahrung mit dem selben Reifen hinten wie vorne zu starten.


----------



## chorge (23. Dezember 2011)

FA ist im Vergleich zur RQ rutschig ohne Ende! Ist jeden Cent wert! Auch der MK ist bereits nach 5 Fahrten (sobald die Tripple Deckschicht des FA verschwindet) deutlich besser....


----------



## fknobel (23. Dezember 2011)

Na ja, also als extrem Teuer wÃ¼rde ich ihn jetzt nicht bezeichnen. 39 â¬ fÃ¼r die BlackChilli Falt Version in 2,4" ist jetzt ehr normal bzw. verstehe ich das eh nicht. Da Kaufen die Leute sich ein Rad fÃ¼r 3000â¬ und wollen an den Reifen sparen. Da bei sind es eigentlich gerade die Reifen die maÃgeblich Ã¼ber den grip und so mit FahrspaÃ im GelÃ¤nde entscheiden!  

Ich bin die MK2 in 2,4" auch schon auf dem Vorderrad gefahren. Ist auf jeden fall besser als die NobbyNics, meiner Meinung nach. Wo bei auch der MK2 mir PersÃ¶nlich zu wenig grip und Sicherheitsreserven hat bei Schotter, Wurzeln und vor allem NÃ¤sse. Hinten ist er jedoch super! Super Rollwiederstand "deutlich besser als ein 2,4er NobbyNic" aber trotzdem Top grip. Aber vor allem ein Kontrollierbarer Grenzbereich, eben nicht so Schwammig wie der vom NN.Werde aber auch hinten mal die RubberQueen Testen. Ãberlege aber noch ob ich Hinten nur die 2,2" Version nehmen soll... mal schauen, jetzt sind erst mal Spikes auf dem Rad! 

Die RubberQueen in 2,4" bewegt sich als Leichter Freeride bzw. Enduro Reifen in einer ganz anderen Liga als NobbyNic und Mountainking 2. Und das merkt man auch recht deutlich. Der grip, vor allem bei Nasen Wurzeln, ist um Welten besser. Der Rollwiederstand ist auf dem Vorderrad auch vollkommen Akzeptabel, gefÃ¼hlsmÃ¤Ãig wÃ¼rde ich sogar sagen kein groÃer unterschied zum MK2 in 2,4". Was ich allerdings viel entscheidender finde an den Conti Reifen ist, das sie einfach lÃ¤nger halten bei gleich gut bleibendem grip! Bei den Schwalbe Reifen hab ich die letzten jahre immer wieder das GefÃ¼hl gehabt. Das nach knapp 1000km die reifen am ende sind bzw. deutlich weniger grip haben.

Aber na ja, Reifen sind halt echt Geschmackssache... 

Vg

Florian


----------



## Puls220 (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich fahre auch v+h MKII 2,4 Protection (tubeless mit UST-Felge + Milch). Bin noch nicht viel gefahren, aber bisher zufrieden.

Hatte vorher v+h Rubberqueen 2,4 (UST) - ist aber beim Jekyll ziemlich wenig Platz zwischen Reifen und Hinterbau.

Das Profil unterscheidet sich nicht so sehr - der RQ hat etwas grÃ¶Ãere Stollen und das Profil geht "seitlich weiter rum " - insgesamt schon mehr Reserve. DafÃ¼r spar ich aber fast 800g an den Reifen. Werde mal berichten, wie sich der MKII auf Dauer schlÃ¤gt.

Die Verschleissfestigkeit der Conti-Reifen ist min. 300% besser als bei Schwalbe. Der RQ hatte nach einer Saison noch 90% Profil, vollen Grip - in der Zeit kann man locker 3-Satz Nobby Nick o.Ã¤. runtefahren, bis der Schaum aus den Noppen kommt 

So lange mir keiner Schalbe Reifen schenkt - zieh ich keine mehr auf! Die Sache mit dem "teuren" RQ kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen - die MKII kosten +/- 1â¬ und wenn das Gewicht nebensÃ¤chlich ist, kriegst Du Draht RQ schon fÃ¼r 20â¬


----------



## Matze. (23. Dezember 2011)

> Die Sache mit dem "teuren" RQ kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen - die MKII kosten +/- 1 und wenn das Gewicht nebensächlich ist, kriegst Du Draht RQ schon für 20




Die RQ kostet in der BC-Version mindestens 40 (Bike Comonents) der Fat Albert so um die 31 der MK kostet 36. 
Natürlich kann die bessere Haltbarkeit das wieder locker ausgleichen. Allerdings wusste ich das ja nicht, es wäre ja auch denkbar dass die RQ in der halben Zeit runter ist, solche Reifen gab es schließlich auch schon.




> Da Kaufen die Leute sich ein Rad für 3000 und wollen an den Reifen sparen. Da bei sind es eigentlich gerade die Reifen die maßgeblich über den grip und so mit Fahrspaß im Gelände entscheiden!




Wenn ich einen gleich guten Reifen für weniger Geld bekomme, warum dann den teureren kaufen, oder umgekehrt gesagt, wenn ich schon den teuren Reifen kaufe will ich auch was davon haben. 
Wenn ich sparen wollte würde ich die einfache Mountainking Falt Version für 26 das Pärchen aufziehen.

Nachdem das mit Conti und Schwalbe soweit klar ist geht es nur noch um MK hinten und vorne oder RQ vorne und MK hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (23. Dezember 2011)

Schätze du wirst es nicht bereuen... 

Bin übrigens bis zur MK2 und RQ ausstattung an meinem Jekyll auch nur Schwalbe gefahren. Na ja, wie das halt so ist wenn man nie was anderes ausprobiert...


----------



## rick-the-big (23. Dezember 2011)

naja ich fahr seit jahren nur nobbys und bin bis jetzt eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit...sehr pannensicher, aber leider eine geringe laufleistung. 
aber dass er so schlecht ist, wie ihr in grade macht, finde ich nicht... 

komisch, denn vor noch gar nich so langer zeit konnte man gar nix besseres haben. und jetzt auf einmal soll er "schlecht" sein. ich weiß nicht...  

gibt bestimmt bessere, aber ich denke im gesamtpaket, gewicht, grip, pannensicherheit,  preis und laufleistung ist er immer noch ein guter reifen. 

meine meinung


----------



## fknobel (23. Dezember 2011)

Also ich bin dieses Jahr zum ersten mal Nobbys gefahen. Und zwar in zwei Varianten... 

Hardtail = 2,1" EVO
Jekyll = 2,4" EVO

Ich bin überhaupt nicht überzeugt von dem Reifen... so viel Plattfüße wie dieses Jahr hatte ich noch nie!! Auf mein Hardtail kommt wieder der gute alte RacingRalph in 2,25" drauf. Zum verheizen am Hinterrad sind sie ganz gut. Aber Vorne nie wieder NN!


----------



## Puls220 (23. Dezember 2011)

Matze schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich einen gleich guten Reifen fÃ¼r weniger Geld bekomme, warum dann den teureren kaufen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist aber der MKI - der taugt fÃ¼r meinen Geschmack nicht viel, weil sich die seitlichen Stollen sehr leicht wegbiegen und er in der Kurve ziemlich unberechenbar ist. Der hat auch ein ganz anderes Profil und ist m.E. deutlich schlechter als der MKII.

Der MKII ist kostet als Protection/BC auch Ã¼berall >35â¬


----------



## rick-the-big (23. Dezember 2011)

fknobel schrieb:


> Also ich bin dieses Jahr zum ersten mal Nobbys gefahen. Und zwar in zwei Varianten...
> 
> Hardtail = 2,1" EVO
> Jekyll = 2,4" EVO
> ...



tja, da sind die geschmäcker wohl sehr verschieden
racingralph hat ja noch weniger laufleistung bei ca. gleicher pannensicherheit


----------



## fknobel (23. Dezember 2011)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> tja, da sind die geschmäcker wohl sehr verschieden
> racingralph hat ja noch weniger laufleistung bei ca. gleicher pannensicherheit



Ich fahr noch die alte Version von vor 6 Jahren... die sind Top!


----------



## rick-the-big (23. Dezember 2011)

mensch, die müssen ja unheimlichen grip haben, so alt wie das gummi is


----------



## Matze. (23. Dezember 2011)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Das ist aber der MKI - der taugt für meinen Geschmack nicht viel, weil sich die seitlichen Stollen sehr leicht wegbiegen und er in der Kurve ziemlich unberechenbar ist. Der hat auch ein ganz anderes Profil und ist m.E. deutlich schlechter als der MKII.
> 
> Der MKII ist kostet als Protection/BC auch überall >35






Weiß ich doch.



> naja ich fahr seit jahren nur nobbys und bin bis jetzt eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit...sehr pannensicher, aber leider eine geringe laufleistung.
> aber dass er so schlecht ist, wie ihr in grade macht, finde ich nicht...



Hinten fand ich den auch ganz ok, nur vorne ist er mir zu rutschig.


----------



## chorge (23. Dezember 2011)

Das Problem an den Schwalbe Reifen ist die Triple Compound Mischung! Im Neuzustand sind die Reifen 1A, sobald die obere Schicht allerdings weg ist, und das geht uU recht schnell, werden sie rutschig. Die Contis mit BCC halten je nach Einsatz IMHO auch noch länger, behalten aber den guten Grip sehr lange bei! Und das ist mir locker ein paar Euro und Gramm wert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (24. Dezember 2011)

@fknobel: ja das ist eine 36er! Die passt viel besser in den wuchtigen Frame! 

@nachtfahrer: den spacer und den Vorbau brauchst du dabei neu, die passen nicht mehr. Zu dem Antrieb kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, bin den noch nicht wirklich gefahren aber das dürfte schon ausreichen. Ich will eine gut funktionierende kettenführung weil ich nächstes Jahr einige super enduro Rennen fahren will, bei denen die Kette unbedingt drauf bleiben soll. Deswegen hab ich mir den Frame auch recht massiv und dennoch sehr leicht (12,3kg) aufgebaut.

@matze: da liegst du richtig, auch wenn ich fürs DH fahren ein summum habe!
Die reifen find ich jetzt für 2,4er recht schmal, kommen eher wie 2,3er daher. Bauen halt etwas höher, was aber Platten vorbeugt! Grip dürfte so vom ersten Eindruck sehr viel besser sein wie der von einem Fat Albert, aber das ist ja auch nicht schwer!


----------



## Silbersurfer69 (25. Dezember 2011)

Hab mal die Bionicon montiert,getestet hab Ich Sie aber noch nicht.


----------



## Matze. (26. Dezember 2011)

fknobel schrieb:


> Sag mal, das ist doch das 2011er Jekyll 4, oder? Krass, die Lackierung sind ja ganz anders aus als auf den Offizilen Cannondale Fotos. Dachte immer das wäre oben Braun auf dem Oberrohr!? Wenn ich das so sehe, bin ich irgendwie gar nicht mehr so traurig das ich kein Blaues mehr bekommen hab...
> 
> Meins ist seit vorgestern beim Händler ... muss jetzt nur nach HH zu meinem alten Stamhändler fahren und abholen. Wird aber wohl nichts vorm ersten Oktober WE.





Sehen die alle jetzt so aus, oder gibt es die auch mit der "oben braun Lackierung"  

Ich finde es so auch genial

http://highland-arts.de/webstore/_MG_0813.jpg

Auch diese Version ist einfach nur genial, in weiß-rot  und grün gefällt es mir genauso gut.

Es ist aber schon erstaunlich wie verschieden die einzelnen Versionen sind obwohl doch normal alle gleich sein sollten, wie das wohl zustandekommt?


----------



## chorge (26. Dezember 2011)

So wie auf dem Bild im link sieht das bike meiner Süßen aus! Ein Traum! 
Und dazu mein weiß-grünes Claymore - ein hübsches Paar!


----------



## Matze. (26. Dezember 2011)

chorge schrieb:


> So wie auf dem Bild im link sieht das bike meiner Süßen aus! Ein Traum!
> Und dazu mein weiß-grünes Claymore - ein hübsches Paar!



Ich hoffe das Fahrerpärchen kann da mithalten...


----------



## chorge (26. Dezember 2011)

Bayer schrieb:


> eine frage, hab mein jekyll bekommen und komm grad nicht klar. wenn ich den dämpfer richtig abstimme dann kommt die kolbenstange ca 2cm aus dem dämpfer gefahren und nach ca 1/3 des fw bekomm ich ein knack geräusch, weiß da von euch jemand was da los ist??


Hat sich dein Problem gelöst? Mein nagelneues Claymore macht nämlich das selbe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CicliB (26. Dezember 2011)

Ähm, an die, die schon mal das Hinterrad los hatten:
Kann es sein, das die bei der X12 mit Schraubensicherung gearbeitet haben?
Ich habe bereits einen Inbus durchgebrochen (Rad ist nagelneu, 0km gefahren)?


----------



## rick-the-big (27. Dezember 2011)

öhm. NEIN... sollte ganz normal losgehen...


----------



## Puls220 (27. Dezember 2011)

CicliB schrieb:


> Ähm, an die, die schon mal das Hinterrad los hatten:
> Kann es sein, das die bei der X12 mit Schraubensicherung gearbeitet haben?
> Ich habe bereits einen Inbus durchgebrochen (Rad ist nagelneu, 0km gefahren)?


 
Definitiv nicht - X12 wird nicht mit Sicherungslack gesichert - Anzugsdrehmoment ist m. Erinnerung nach 10-20Nm. Das ist schon ganz ordentlich, aber abbrechen sollte da höchstens ein Ikea Beipack Inbus...


----------



## TeeKay82 (27. Dezember 2011)

So,

ich hab mittlerweile mein jekyll 2x beim freundlichen nebenand gehabt, in der hoffnung er wird dem umwerfer her. also entweder ist er nicht kompetent genug oder es geht wirklich mit dem teufel zu  

nach dem ersten besuch konnte ich nach 20min nicht mehr aufs kleine blatt vorne schalten, woraufhin der mechaniker nach dem 2.t besuch meinte, das der zug garnicht gespannt gewesen sein. super.

nun, nach dem 2ten versuch schaltet er vorne zwar prima (zumindest nach der 3min. Probefahrt) allerdings hab ich jetzt das problem das, wenn ich mittel-schnell rückwärtspedaliere die kette leicht spingt und wenn ich langsam bis sehr langsam rückwärtspedaliere die kette aufeinmal hängt und ich sie erst wieder mit schwung in bewegung setzen kann.

tolle wurst.
hat jemand ne idee ob das im zusammenhang mit dem umwerfer, der ja angeblich nur eingestellt wurde, zusammenhängen kann?
ich kanns mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen. was hat der umwerfer mit dem rückwärtspedalieren zutun?! aber vielleicht kann mich ja jemand eines besseren belehren.

für mich wärs n logisches phänomen bei abgenutzten blättern oder wenn die kettenlinie plötzlich nicht mehr stimmt o.ä. 

gruss
tom


----------



## neo-bahamuth (27. Dezember 2011)

Matze. schrieb:


> Die RQ kostet in der BC-Version mindestens 40 (Bike Comonents) der Fat Albert so um die 31 der MK kostet 36.
> Natürlich kann die bessere Haltbarkeit das wieder locker ausgleichen. Allerdings wusste ich das ja nicht, es wäre ja auch denkbar dass die RQ in der halben Zeit runter ist, solche Reifen gab es schließlich auch schon.



Ich kann Dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass die RQ mit BlackChili in 2.2 zumindest sehr lange halten, länger als MK und Xking. Ist auf jeden Fall sein Geld wert. Ich hab mein Spicy (da war der Reifen Serie) nun seit zwei Jahren und die RQ 2.2 kamen erst kürzlich weg, weil ich nun Tubeless Felgen habe und die RQ Tubeless im Herbst ums verrecken nicht lieferbar waren in 2.4


----------



## rick-the-big (27. Dezember 2011)

@Tom
wenn die kette rückwärts springt liegts meist am schaltwerk was nicht richtig fluchtet mit dem eingelegtem Gang.
vllt reitet auch die oberste schaltrolle übers ritzelpaket.
Wechsel mal zu einem kompetentem laden ;-)


----------



## Bayer (27. Dezember 2011)

chorge schrieb:


> Hat sich dein Problem gelöst? Mein nagelneues Claymore macht nämlich das selbe...




ne hab mir jetzt erstmal einen reset adapter bestellt, wenn der da ist bau ich einen anderen dämpfer ein (mein händler gibt mir einen ersatz und setzt sich mit toxoholix in verbindung aber die sind gerade im Weihnachtsurlaub bis Januar)


----------



## chorge (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab jetzt was böses getan: Pos entleert, Neg aufgepumpt bis der Kolben komplett draussen war. Dann Pos befüllt, bis der Kolben wieder komplett drinnen war. Nun Neg abgelassen. Pos auf Zieldruck, und zuletzt Neg auf Ziel... nun funktioniert alles!


----------



## Bayer (27. Dezember 2011)

ok, hm bin hin u hergerissen ob ich mich das auch trauen soll


----------



## chorge (27. Dezember 2011)

Wenn man sich diese Anleitung durchliest (http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_te...s/09/custprod/content/shoxtopics/dyadrt2.html) findet man den Hinweis, dass es nicht schlimm ist die Luft zuerst aus der Pos.Kammer zu lassen... Man muss nur dann eben diese zunäccht wieder füllen, bevor es ans einstellen geht. Ich hab das gestern Abend wie oben beschrieben probiert, und es hat funktioniert. Naja, ob das nun korrekt so war sei dahingestellt - aber zumindest konnte ich mein Bike heut fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayer (27. Dezember 2011)

so habs jetzt mal durchgeführt und es scheint zu funktionieren! VIELEN DANK! morgen gibts die erste Probefahrt.
Hier ein Bild mit 36 und anderen Vorbau, Lenker, LRS, Kettenführung. Paar Dinge werden noch geändert und die Gabel bekommt noch neue Decals


----------



## CicliB (27. Dezember 2011)

Silbersurfer69 schrieb:


> Hab mal die Bionicon montiert,getestet hab Ich Sie aber noch nicht.



Hast du die Kettenlänge verändert?


----------



## Matze. (27. Dezember 2011)

So, jetzt habe ich das Problem auch

der Dämpfer ist nach Anleitung abgestimmt, aber die Kolbenstange steht etwa 20mm raus ohne Belastung. Beim Anheben des Hecks gibt es ein metallische Klacken

1. Das Klacken kommt vom Hinterbau, alles andere habe ich ausgeschlossen.

2. Dämpferdrücke sind etwa 26 bar positiv und 21 bar negativ.


Wie kann ich das Klacken wegbekommen?


----------



## chorge (27. Dezember 2011)

s.o. 
Scheint ja nicht nur bei mir so funktioniert zu haben... 
Ist es bei dir auch so, dass "oberhalb" des Klack-Punktes die Zugstufe extrem stark greift? War zumindest bei mir so... Ist nun aber alles wieder OK!


----------



## lahura (28. Dezember 2011)

Hier mal meine Erfahrungen mit dem Dämpfer!

Das Befüllen mache ich nach Tabelle, die Werte passen für meine Fahrweise bei ca. 87 kg Gewicht!
Am Anfang hatte ich auch das Problem mit der sichtbaren Kolbenstange.
Daher pumpte ich in die Neg.Kammer 1-2 bar mehr wie in der Tabelle angegeben, Pumpe runter und einfach die Pumpe wieder 1x aufsetzen, fertig.
Der Dämpfer ging durch das aufsetzen der Pumpe in die richtige Position, Kolbenstange nicht mehr zu sehen.

Grüße,
Mario


----------



## Bayer (28. Dezember 2011)

also ich habs gestern abend so gemacht wie chorge es empfohlen hat und war soeben 1 1/2 h fahren. Bin wirklich begeistert von dem Rad, fährt sich ziemlich genau so wie ich es mir erhofft habe. Für alle die eine Kettenführung suchen, kann ich die Zweig von G-Junkies sehr empfehlen, ist leicht, günstig und super Verarbeitet und passt ohne irgendwelche Modifikationen perfekt.
Hier nochmal ein besseres Bild von meinem Feuerstuhl, es fehlen jetzt erstmal nur noch Gabeldecals


----------



## chorge (28. Dezember 2011)

Schönes Bike! Ist das ein XL Rahmen? Sieht etwas zu groß aus, wenn ich mir die Sattelstütze anseh...
Ein Jammer, dass man nirgend die SAGmeter bekommt!!!!


----------



## Bayer (28. Dezember 2011)

ne ist nur ein L und passt mir bei 180cm perfekt, kleiner dürfts auf keinen fall sein


----------



## krokerleguane (28. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, 
soooo, nun kann ich mich hier auch einreihen. Hab mein 4-er einen Tag vor Weihnachten bekommen und gleich etwas passender für mich gemacht.
Hatte vorher ein Prophet X und ein paar Teile sind von meinem Prophet gleich ans Jekyll gewandert:
Fox 36-er 1.5, 50mm Vorbau, Gustav vorne, Bashguard, Demaxx Laufräder, Conti Rainking Downhill vorne, Shimano DX Downhill Clickpedale.
Ich fahre rein Enduro und wiege (noch) 89kg, da müssen stabile Sachen ran, die sich auch schon an meinem Prophet bewährt haben.
Kann leider gesundheitstechnisch erst wieder im April Mai richtig anfangen zu Biken, bis dahin schraub ich halt noch etwas am Jekyll rum.




Grüße Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (28. Dezember 2011)

Schön! Na, und da du ja bis April Zeit hast, kannst du ja vielleicht sogar noch ne Dose Lack für die Gabel kaufen... Das wär dann perfekt!


----------



## Matze. (28. Dezember 2011)

chorge schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt was böses getan: Pos entleert, Neg aufgepumpt bis der Kolben komplett draussen war. Dann Pos befüllt, bis der Kolben wieder komplett drinnen war. Nun Neg abgelassen. Pos auf Zieldruck, und zuletzt Neg auf Ziel... nun funktioniert alles!






Ich werde das wohl auch mal versuchen.

Wie sieht man dass der Kolben komplett draußen ist


----------



## chorge (28. Dezember 2011)

Gib einfach ordentlich Druck auf de Neg., und lass die Pos. vollständig ab. Dann sollte es halbwegs passen! Kannst ja zudem noch den Abstand vom Sattel zum Reifen messen - wenn rund 15cm erreicht sind, liegst du richtig, außer Cannondale schummelt beim Federweg....


----------



## Matze. (28. Dezember 2011)

chorge schrieb:


> Gib einfach ordentlich Druck auf de Neg., und lass die Pos. vollständig ab. Dann sollte es halbwegs passen! Kannst ja zudem noch den Abstand vom Sattel zum Reifen messen - wenn rund 15cm erreicht sind, liegst du richtig, außer Cannondale schummelt beim Federweg....





Danke für den Hinweis ich habe es nun so gemacht, und es funktioniert einwandfrei, die Idee mit dem Nachmessen des Federweges ist natürlich  spitze (Übrigens er stimmt). Ich dachte da natürlich nicht daran, da ich bisher ja nur mit konventionellen Dämpfern und Gabeln arbeitete. Das Klacken allerdigs ist noch nicht verschwunden




> Ist es bei dir auch so, dass "oberhalb" des Klack-Punktes die Zugstufe extrem stark greift? War zumindest bei mir so... Ist nun aber alles wieder OK!




Der Klack-Punkt ist ganz oben, man hört das Klacken nur wenn ich den Hinterbau anhebe, da reichen schon ein paar mm. Wenn ich drauf sitze und fahre oder wippe hört man nichts.
Gibt es da noch etwas zu machen


----------



## Silbersurfer69 (28. Dezember 2011)

CicliB schrieb:


> Hast du die Kettenlänge verändert?


Nein,ist Original.


----------



## chorge (28. Dezember 2011)

@Matze: Kannst die Prozedur ja nochmal wiederholen. Oder kontrolier mal, ob die Bcusen wirklich fest sitzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nixblix (29. Dezember 2011)

Matze. schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis ich habe es nun so gemacht, und es funktioniert einwandfrei, die Idee mit dem Nachmessen des Federweges ist natürlich  spitze (Übrigens er stimmt). Ich dachte da natürlich nicht daran, da ich bisher ja nur mit konventionellen Dämpfern und Gabeln arbeitete. Das Klacken allerdigs ist noch nicht verschwunden
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ich hatte auch ein klacken wenn ich das Bike am Sattel anhob.
Die untere Dämpferaufnahme war locker, einfach angezogen seither ist ruhe.


----------



## Matze. (29. Dezember 2011)

nixblix schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch ein klacken wenn ich das Bike am Sattel anhob.
> Die untere Dämpferaufnahme war locker, einfach angezogen seither ist ruhe.





> Oder kontrolier mal, ob die Bcusen wirklich fest sitzen...





Das war es auch bei mir, jetzt passt soweit alles, danke für die hilfreichen Tipps Leider muß ich die nächsten Tage arbeiten, sonst hätte ich es zur Jungfernfahrt ausgeführt.


Ich werde aber vorsichtshalber doch mal alle Schraubverbindungen überprüfen und nachziehen

Bisher dachte ich immer das gäbe es nur bei amerikanischen Motorrädern daß sie Schrauben unterwegs verlieren


----------



## Matze. (29. Dezember 2011)

Sodala, hier mal der aktuelle Stand meines Jekyll  Bisher gab es nur kurze Testfahrten zur Einstellung. Geändert werden noch Pedale, und die Reifen, der Mountainking 2.2 wird dem Potential des Bikes natürlich nicht gerecht, aber die waren noch da. Vermutlich werden es 2.4 MK Protection. Dazu kommen noch ein paar Folien und der 
Schwingenschutz.

Auf dem zweiten Bild mein bisheriger treuer Begleiter. Die sonst so schwach gehandelten Deore-Komponenten wie Bremse, Schaltgriffe, Umwerfer, und Kurbel haben meine 95 Kilos über 5xAlpencross, mehrere Bikeaufenthalte am Gardasee und auf Elba, sowie mehrere 100 000 Hm in heimatlichen Gefilden in den Allgäuer Alpen und Voralpen durchgehalten
Mal sehen ob die Sram Teile auch so robust sind
Bei den bisherigen Versuchen sprach die Float nicht besser an als meine Manitou Minute mit Stahlfeder und SPV, hoffentlich ändert sich das noch.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1035079


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1035078


----------



## dasphonk (30. Dezember 2011)

Bayer schrieb:


> also ich habs gestern abend so gemacht wie chorge es empfohlen hat und war soeben 1 1/2 h fahren. Bin wirklich begeistert von dem Rad, fährt sich ziemlich genau so wie ich es mir erhofft habe. Für alle die eine Kettenführung suchen, kann ich die Zweig von G-Junkies sehr empfehlen, ist leicht, günstig und super Verarbeitet und passt ohne irgendwelche Modifikationen perfekt.
> Hier nochmal ein besseres Bild von meinem Feuerstuhl, es fehlen jetzt erstmal nur noch Gabeldecals



Kannst Du bitte noch ein paar Aufnahmen von der Kettenführung machen!?!?!


----------



## d-lo (30. Dezember 2011)

Silbersurfer69 schrieb:


> Hab mal die Bionicon montiert,getestet hab Ich Sie aber noch nicht.



Hi,
gibt´s nen Grund, warum Du die nicht an der Zugführung festgemacht hast.


----------



## Bayer (30. Dezember 2011)

so sieht sie von nahem aus:





und hier findest du weitere Infos und kannst sie direkt bestellen:

http://www.g-junkies.de/zweig.html









.


----------



## Ponch (30. Dezember 2011)

Angenommen ich wechsel von der Standard FSA 3-fach Kurbel vom Jekyll 1 auf eine SRAM X0 oder XX. Welchen Q Faktor brauche ich dann? 156 oder 164mm? Die Kurbel gibt es ja in beiden Versionen.
Macht mit Verkauf der vorhandenen Kurbel evtl. sogar mehr Sinn als das tauschen der Kettenblätter. Denn die kosten ja auch ordentlich.


----------



## chorge (1. Januar 2012)

Sooo - kleiner Tip: RESET AirAssist, und schon macht das Abstimmen des Dämpers sogar Spass!!!!


----------



## Ponch (1. Januar 2012)

Air Port Evo oder Air Port micro? Einen Air Assist finde ich auf der Reset Homepage nicht.


----------



## gmk (1. Januar 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Angenommen ich wechsel von der Standard FSA 3-fach Kurbel vom Jekyll 1 auf eine SRAM X0 oder XX. Welchen Q Faktor brauche ich dann? 156 oder 164mm? Die Kurbel gibt es ja in beiden Versionen.
> Macht mit Verkauf der vorhandenen Kurbel evtl. sogar mehr Sinn als das tauschen der Kettenblätter. Denn die kosten ja auch ordentlich.



156 ist zu eng



evo oder micro, egal
z.B.:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p19575_Airport-90-Evo-Messing-Ventiladapter-.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (1. Januar 2012)

Ich hab mir den Evo geholt... Macht 100% Spass damit zu arbeiten. Teuer, aber jeden Cent wert!! Endlich kann man genau nach Tabelle einstellen, und die scheint dann auch wirklich gut zu passen. Habe mein Claymore damit eingestellt, und bin heut Nachmittag noch gefahren. Da C'dale ja leider keinen SAGmeter mitliefert, muss der Popometer reichen, aber der meldet gutes... Das Jekyll meiner Freundin fühlt sich auch gut an für sie!


----------



## Deleted 105338 (1. Januar 2012)

Zwei einfache Lösungen für kurz vorher beschriebene Probleme:

Kolbenstange schaut raus:
Bei mir liegts daran das beim Luftablassen mit der Cannondalepumpe Druck im Dämpfer verbleibt. Helfe mit Stift am Ventil nach --- dann alles gut!

Echtzeit - Sagmeter:
Das Sattelrohr schiebt die Kabelbinder je nach Einfederung an den Sitzstreben entlang. Man muss ein bisschen mit der Spannung der Kabelbinder probieren. Wenn zu straff: bleibt er stecken und zeigt zuwenig an. Wenn zu schlaff: verrutscht er.
Man hat mit dieser Methode den Vorteil, daß man sich an den Durchschlag herantasten kann (mit 2.35er Hans Dampf  ist dann der Reifen ca 1,5 cm vorm Sitzrohr)  Die Abstimmung ist dann an die jeweilige individuelle Fahrweise angepasst und man nützt wirklich den vollen Federweg. Bei mir ergibt sich die Original - Cannondale - Abstimmung. 


Übrigens, der tatsächliche Gesamtfederweg liegt bei ca 135 bis 140 mm. Wie so oft wird auch hier ein bissi geschummelt.


----------



## chorge (1. Januar 2012)

Sehr cooler Trick!


----------



## Silbersurfer69 (1. Januar 2012)

d-lo schrieb:


> Hi,
> gibt´s nen Grund, warum Du die nicht an der Zugführung festgemacht hast.



Nein,Kettenstrebe ist etwas Verkratzt,da wollte Ich den Schutz drauflassen.


----------



## Diablo666 (1. Januar 2012)

Hi Leute,

bin jetzt seit Mittwoch auch von meinem Cannondale RZ120 auf das Jekyll umgestiegen und ich muss sagen meine begeisterung von diesem Rad nimmt einfach kein ende.

morgen werden noch die antriebskomponenten gegen etwas leichtere ausgetauscht und ich bin glücklich


Gruß Max


----------



## Matze. (2. Januar 2012)

> Kolbenstange schaut raus:
> Bei mir liegts daran das beim Luftablassen mit der Cannondalepumpe Druck im Dämpfer verbleibt. Helfe mit Stift am Ventil nach --- dann alles gut!




Das habe ich auch bemerkt, mit der Pumpe ablassen war unmöglich.




> Echtzeit - Sagmeter:
> Das Sattelrohr schiebt die Kabelbinder je nach Einfederung an den Sitzstreben entlang. Man muss ein bisschen mit der Spannung der Kabelbinder probieren. Wenn zu straff: bleibt er stecken und zeigt zuwenig an. Wenn zu schlaff: verrutscht er.
> Man hat mit dieser Methode den Vorteil, daß man sich an den Durchschlag herantasten kann (mit 2.35er Hans Dampf ist dann der Reifen ca 1 cm vorm Sitzrohr) Die Abstimmung ist dann an die jeweilige individuelle Fahrweise angepasst und man nützt wirklich den vollen Federweg. Bei mir ergibt sich die Original - Cannondale - Abstimmung.



Toller Trick werde ich auch versuchen.




> morgen werden noch die antriebskomponenten gegen etwas leichtere ausgetauscht und ich bin glücklich



Wie bist du mit der Funktion zufrieden?


Hat auch jemand eine Empfehlung für die Float? Ich habe den Luftdruck nur nach Gefühl eingestellt, bisher hatte ich nur Stahlfedergabeln. Ich wiege 95 Kg. Hat jemand die gleiche Gabel und ähnliche Körperdimensionen?


----------



## rick-the-big (2. Januar 2012)

luftdruck für die Gabel? is doch relativ easy...ich pump soviel luft drauf dass der oring noch ca.2 luft hat zur gabelkrone. ein bisschen ists nat. auch persönliches empfinden ob man lieber straffer oder soft fährt. so schnell schlagen die floats jedenfalls nicht durch, werden auf den letzten 2cm sehr progressiv...


----------



## Diablo666 (2. Januar 2012)

Matze. schrieb:


> Wie bist du mit der Funktion zufrieden?




Bin mit der Funktion des gesammten Bikes sehr sehr gut zufrieden, der Hinterbau funktioniert perfekt und das rad lässt sich sehr leicht bergauf fahren.

Auch was das Handling beim bergab fahren betrifft bin ich wunschlos glücklich

Gruß Max


----------



## Matze. (2. Januar 2012)

Diablo666 schrieb:


> Bin mit der Funktion des gesammten Bikes sehr sehr gut zufrieden, der Hinterbau funktioniert perfekt und das rad lässt sich sehr leicht bergauf fahren.
> 
> Auch was das Handling beim bergab fahren betrifft bin ich wunschlos glücklich
> 
> Gruß Max




Ich meinte eher die Funktion von Schaltung und Kurbel. Bemerkst Du da einen Unterschied zu einer XT oder X9?



> auch persönliches empfinden ob man lieber straffer oder soft fährt. so schnell schlagen die floats jedenfalls nicht durch, werden auf den letzten 2cm sehr progressiv...




Gut zu wissen,  ich wollte jedenfalls nicht gleich Durchschläge riskieren, lieber umgekehrt über zu hart rantasten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (3. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mein Jekyll nun auch abgeholt und möchte gleich mal etwas umbauen. 
Welchen 2-fach Shimano Umwerfer (XT oder XTR) benötige ich für das Jekyll? Die Auswahl ist ja riesengroß und einen S3 finde ich bei Shimano leider nicht.


----------



## gmk (3. Januar 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Jekyll nun auch abgeholt und möchte gleich mal etwas umbauen.
> Welchen 2-fach Shimano Umwerfer (XT oder XTR) benötige ich für das Jekyll? Die Auswahl ist ja riesengroß und einen S3 finde ich bei Shimano leider nicht.



bei shimano ein e-type
z.B.:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...E-Type-FD-M780-E-3--10-fach-Modell-2012-.html
oder
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...D-M770-10-E-Modell-2011---Auslaufmodell-.html

einfach vom mitmontiertem Halteblech (zur Tretlagermontage) abschrauben (2xinbus) und am rahmen montieren
ist bei shimano so


----------



## Ponch (3. Januar 2012)

Ok, danke.


----------



## Diablo666 (3. Januar 2012)

@Matze.

ich habe jetzt denn antrieb von 3x9 auf 2x10 umgebaut und anstatt der Hollowtech II Kurbel ein BB30 Kurbel verbaut, zugleich habe ich das Schaltwerk und denn Umwerfer gegen Sram X9 ausgetauscht.

Das ganze hatt mir jetzt gute 500gramm gewichtsersparrniss gebracht und mann spürt auch einen kleinen unterschied beim schalten, da die 10fach kasette auch hochwertiger ist als die alte 9fach die verbaut war.

Und es ist weniger rotierende masse vorhanden :-D

Gruß Max


----------



## Bayer (4. Januar 2012)

macht schon gut spaß das neue Rad  gestern hat ich kurz das gute Wetter genutzt und nach der Arbeit ein wenig gefilmt.


----------



## Maui_Jim (4. Januar 2012)

Kurze Hosen?!

Schönes Filmchen!!

Freue mich jetzt schon aufs Wochenende und meinen nächsten Ausritt auf dem Jekyll... Du hast mir den Mund wässrig gemacht 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rick-the-big (5. Januar 2012)

geiles vid, geiler trail  wo is das?


----------



## User85319 (5. Januar 2012)

Jemand mal ein Jekyll im direkten Vergleich zum Stumpjumper Evo und Remedy gefahren?


----------



## chorge (5. Januar 2012)

Super Video!!!


----------



## Deleted 105338 (5. Januar 2012)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Jemand mal ein Jekyll im direkten Vergleich zum Stumpjumper Evo und Remedy gefahren?



Ja mit dem Stumpi, es wippt leicht und da bin ich sehr empfindlich - also Jekyll gekauft. Ausserdem fühlte ich mich nicht wirklich wohl mit der Sitzposition.
Beachte, das Du in diesem Post wahrscheinlich nur pro Jekyll Meinungen hörst, weil wir ja alle eines haben


----------



## Wern (5. Januar 2012)

schönes Video


----------



## JackRackam (6. Januar 2012)

sehr schönes Video. Klasse Strecke. Schöne Mischung aus Technik und Flow. Jekyll macht halt schon Spaß...


----------



## TeeKay82 (6. Januar 2012)

Also entweder bin ich die ausnahme und hab einfach nur unnatÃ¼rlich viel pech oder aber das jekyll is ne fehlkonstruktion oder der nette freundliche hat absolute ******** gebaut bei der einstellung des umwerfers, was ziemlich unrealistisch ist.

Eins steht nach grademal 100km laufleistung fest: mein hals wird immer dicker und hat heute morgen sein limit erreicht. 

Nachdem der freilauf beim rÃ¼ckwÃ¤rts pedalieren nicht mehr so reibungslos lief, fuhr ich heut morgen zur arbeit, stand an der ampel wollte losfahren und ich pedalierte ins leere! 
Was ist das fragte ich mich? 
Da passiert nix mehr. Keine kraftÃ¼bertragung am hinterrad. Ich kann im stand fleiÃig pedalieren und schalten, was auch geht, aber fahren tut es nicht!

Was ist das denn jetzt bitte? Kann mir jemand erklÃ¤ren was da defekt ist?

Egal was es ist, und unabhÃ¤ngig davon wie toll sih das bike fÃ¤hrt, wenn es denn mal fÃ¤hrt: fÃ¼r mich war es der fehlkauf schlechthin verglichen mit der laufleistung und dem preis was man dafÃ¼r auf den tisch legen muss und wenns ichs mit meinem 1000â¬ hardtail vergleiche was ich 4000km fuhr und absolut nix hatte ausser quietschende bremsen bei nÃ¤sse.

Ich bin einfach nur maÃlos enttÃ¤uscht.


----------



## Kesan (6. Januar 2012)

So ärgerlich wie das ist mit dem Freilauf, denke mal das hätte in jeden Bike pasieren können und hat nichts mit dem Jekyll zutun, höchstens das Cannondale da eine minderwertige HR-Nabe verbaut hat. Keine ahnung was da für eine verbaut ist. Mit dem Umwerfer ist mir bei einer probefahrt auch aufgefallen das die Schaltbarkeit nicht so toll ist, der Händler meinte das liegt an der FSA Kurbel bzw Kettenblätter, kann man angeblich nicht besser einstellen nach seiner aussage. Meine ehemalige 3-Fach Shimano und jetztige 2-Fach Truvativ schaltet sich einwandfrei an meiner Enduro, auch Directmount.


----------



## Ponch (6. Januar 2012)

Bei mir funktioniert der Umwerfer gut. So wie es sein soll halt. Habe ein Jekyll 1 2011.
Eine Hinterradnabe kann mal ausfallen. Sollte nicht sein, liegt aber in deinem Fall am Hersteller der Nabe und nicht an Cannondale.... 
Welches Laufrad ist im 3er denn verbaut?


----------



## Maui_Jim (6. Januar 2012)

Wie mein Vorschreiber schon sagte, das mit dem Freilauf kann dir bei jedem Rad passieren. Da du noch Garantie hast sollte das aber kein Problem sein! 

Welchen Umwerfer hast du denn drauf?
Vielleicht läßt sich da ja auch mit dem Hänlder reden das er dir den tauscht. Fragen kostet nichts und ein zufriedener Kunde kommt wieder
Bei einem Rad für 3000 Öcken sollte sowas drin sein.

Aber das mit dem Freilauf, da gebe ich dir recht, das ist wirklich ärgerlich!

Viel Erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (6. Januar 2012)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> Nachdem der freilauf beim rückwärts pedalieren nicht mehr so reibungslos lief, fuhr ich heut morgen zur arbeit, stand an der ampel wollte losfahren und ich pedalierte ins leere!
> Was ist das fragte ich mich?
> Da passiert nix mehr. Keine kraftübertragung am hinterrad. Ich kann im stand fleißig pedalieren und schalten, was auch geht, aber fahren tut es nicht!
> 
> Was ist das denn jetzt bitte? Kann mir jemand erklären was da defekt ist?



Oops  - in der Zwischenzeit gab's schon 5 Posts, da muss ich nicht auch noch mal...

Defekten Freilauf hatte ich auch schon nach weniger als 400km bei einer XT Nabe. Freilauf - oder komplettes Hintterad tauschen lassen, dann ist gut.


----------



## CicliB (6. Januar 2012)

An die, die schon mal hinten die Bremse gewechselt haben:
Ich wollte beim Jekyll 4 von den 185mm AVID auf die 180mm Shimano wechseln.
Die hintere Bremssattelaufnahme ist ja auf 185mm ausgelegt, der für 180mm ist mir zu teuer.
Theoretisch müsste doch der Bremssattel nur 5mm tiefer.
Kann ich nicht dafür die zwei oberen, sowie die zwei unteren Scheiben, welche insg. 10mm hoch sind, nicht gegen welche austauschen, die insg. 5mm hoch sind?


----------



## Kesan (6. Januar 2012)

Diese Beilagscheiben sind doch generell nur bei Avid montiert unabhängig ob es jekyll oder anderes bike . Wie sieht es den aus ohne den Beilagscheiben und eventuell kürzeren Schrauben ?


----------



## Puls220 (6. Januar 2012)

CicliB schrieb:


> Die hintere Bremssattelaufnahme ist ja auf 185mm ausgelegt, der fÃ¼r 180mm ist mir zu teuer.
> Theoretisch mÃ¼sste doch der Bremssattel nur 5mm tiefer.
> Kann ich nicht dafÃ¼r die zwei oberen, sowie die zwei unteren Scheiben, welche insg. 10mm hoch sind, nicht gegen welche austauschen, die insg. 5mm hoch sind?



Naja - mein original 200mm Adapter hat beim Cannondale-HÃ¤ndler genau 12,90â¬ gekostet.

Ob Du jetzt bei 'nem >2500â¬ Rad ausgerechnet an einem sicherheitrelevanten Teil mit Pfenningfuchserei anfangen solltest, wÃ¼rde ich mich schon fragen.

Ansonsten probiers halt aus - schau, ob Du es sauber quietschfrei ausgerichtet kriegst und der Bremsbelag mit voller FlÃ¤che die Bremsscheibe trifft.

Ãbrigens: Beim Wechsel von 185 auf 180 brauchst Du nur 2,5mm runter - wir reden ja vom Radius


----------



## Bayer (6. Januar 2012)

die steighilfen abschleifen und der umwerfer geht auch gut. das dir der freilauf hinten verreckt ist ärgerlich, aber da kann cannondale ja nix für. 

wenn der repariert ist und die kurbel etwas optimiert, dann geht das Rad super!


----------



## fknobel (6. Januar 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Welches Laufrad ist im 3er denn verbaut?



Es ist eine Formular Nabe mit DTSwiss M480 Felge Verbaut und irgendwelchen Standartspeichen. Bei mir Funktioniert es super, auch wenn es etwas Schwerer ist. Bis jetzt ca. 700km und 14000hm fast nur im Gelände mit wenig Straße... 

Denke da hat TeeKay82 echt irgendwie pech gehabt. Und was den Umwerfer betrift, so hab ich mich schon ausführlich da zu ausgelassen! Das ist nicht der Umwerfer, sondern die Kurbelkettenblätter! Da kannst so viel einstellen wie du willst, das wird nciht richtig zufriedenstellend Funktionieren...

Grundsätzlich zwar ärgerlich, hat aber nichts mit dem Rad (Rahmen) ansich zu tun! Ein anständiger Händler hätte hier aber auch schon mal von sich aus reagieren können und für abhilfe sorgen können... 

Vg

Florian


----------



## Maui_Jim (6. Januar 2012)

Bayer schrieb:


> wenn der repariert ist und die kurbel etwas optimiert, dann geht das Rad super!



Wie hast du dein Kurbel optimiert?
Andere Kettenblätter?

Gruß


----------



## User85319 (6. Januar 2012)

@ Bayer:

Standen für dich auch andere Frames/Bikes auf der Liste? Warum hast du dich fürs Jekyll entschieden?


----------



## TeeKay82 (6. Januar 2012)

Das ist alles richtig was ihr sagt. Es ist pech was mir widerfahren ist. 

SelbstverstÃ¤ndlich kann das alles bei jedem beliebigen rad passieren.
Nur gibt es fÃ¼r mich einen entscheidenen unterschied. 
Bei nem 500â¬ baumarktrad ist mein toleranzverstÃ¤ndniss weitaus hÃ¶her als bei bei nem 3000â¬ rad was ich mir hart ersparrt habe. 
Sorry aber ehrlich gesagt fehlt mir da einfach das verstÃ¤ndniss fÃ¼r den hersteller. In mejnen augen kann da cannondale schon was fÃ¼r. Schliesslich suchen sie ja die teile aus und verbauen sie dann letztendlich. Und wenn ich teile verbaue wo ich als entwickler merke bzw. WeiÃ "oh die kurbel ist aber ********, sie garantiert kein optimalen frontschalten in verbindung mit dem x 9 umwerfer" oder " die hinterradnarben sind low budget, da kann es schon mal vorkommen das die nach 100km gradeausfahren defekt sind, ich verbau sie trotzdem" dann ist der hersteller der auf dem rahmen prangert fÃ¼r mich der schuldige. Schliesslich bekommt dieser von mir 3000â¬ und hab ich fÃ¼r meinen teileinfach eine andere erwartungshaltung.

Diese ist auch relativ. Wenn ich jetzt schon 2000km und paar bikeparkbesuche hinter mir hÃ¤tte und dann was passiert, dass ist ne vollkommen andere geschichte.

Aber das ich als unwissender fahrradfahr aber nicht technikgebeistester kÃ¤ufer jetzt noch hier und da inverstieren muss um mal anstÃ¤ndig ne tour hinter mir zu bringen...sry, dafÃ¼r fehlt mir einfach das verstÃ¤ndniss. Aber jeder hat eben ein anderes mass an verstÃ¤ndniss.

Das Ã¤rgerlichste an der sache ist einfach nur, das der hÃ¤ndler eben mal 250km weit weg ist, da hier oben im norden eben mal nicht so spontan dieses rad im laden steht. 

Naja in diesem sinne, mal schauen was draus wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (6. Januar 2012)

Ach aus HH kommst du, dorthin bin ich gerade unterwegs. Warum kaufst du dein Bike nicht vor Ort wenn du wenig Ahnung von der Technik hast? Jeder Cannondale HÃ¤ndler in HH hÃ¤tte es dir bestellen kÃ¶nnen. 
Und Defekte kommen vor. Selbst an einem 7.000â¬ Bike kann die Nabe versagen, die Gabel undicht sein etc. Du tust ja gerade so als ob generell jede Jekyll 3 Hinterradnabe nur 100km aushÃ¤lt...
Welche Kurbel bei dir verbaut ist weiÃ ich nicht. Ich gehe aber mal stark davon aus dass der Umwerfer falsch eingestellt ist. Aber dazu haben andere keine Ahnung auch schon etwas geschrieben.


----------



## fknobel (6. Januar 2012)

Das Umwerfer Tehma ist schon reichlich durchgekaut... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9019057&postcount=2320


----------



## Puls220 (6. Januar 2012)

Also da hab' ich schon erheblich Schlimmeres als einen defekten Freilauf erlebt...

Es ist halt nicht wie beim Auto, wo der Hersteller die Teile mitentwickelt und auch teilweise die Qualität prüft/garantiert - da bedienen sich alle aus dem gleichen Sortiment der Zulieferer. Sowas kann Dir mit absolut jedem Bike jedes Herstellers in jedem Preissegment passieren. Normalerweise "schmeißt man das seinem Händler an den Kopf" und der schafft umgehend Abhilfe.

Da verstehe ich allerdings auch nicht, warum Du so weit entfernt kaufst, wenn Du auf den Händler angewiese bist. Evtl. kann auch ein Cannondale Händler um die Ecke die Reklamation übernehmen. Meiner Kenntnis nach muss jeder CD Händler Garantieabwicklungen kostenlos übernehmen - wobei ich nicht weiß, ob das Anbauteile beinhaltet.

Auf die eher schwächere Qualität der Abauteile - gemessen an der Preiskategorie und verglichen mit Direktversendern wie Canyon etc. - wird ja in jedem Test hingewiesen.


----------



## User85319 (6. Januar 2012)

Mal ne Frage: wie fährt sich das Jekyll mit 160er Gabel? Braucht ma da unbedingt ne Absenkung oder is der Lenkwinkel im Elevate Mode steil genug dass es auch ohne geht?
Original is ja ebenfalls ne Talas verbaut...


----------



## fknobel (6. Januar 2012)

Ohne geht schon auch, mit ist aber besser. Vorallem an steilen Pasagen!

Überlege aber auch ob ich nicht eine 36er FOX einbau. Aber wohl mit absenkung...


----------



## gmk (6. Januar 2012)

CicliB schrieb:


> An die, die schon mal hinten die Bremse gewechselt haben:
> Ich wollte beim Jekyll 4 von den 185mm AVID auf die 180mm Shimano wechseln.
> Die hintere Bremssattelaufnahme ist ja auf 185mm ausgelegt, der fÃ¼r 180mm ist mir zu teuer.
> Theoretisch mÃ¼sste doch der Bremssattel nur 5mm tiefer.
> ...



wieso kombinierst du das avid Tri-Alignâ¢ Caliper Positioning System mit einem xt sattel ??
sowas habÂ´ ich noch nie gesehen
oder ist das nur zur veranschaulichung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rick-the-big (6. Januar 2012)

weils nicht dumm is. das system is top um nicht winklig sitzende sättel auszurichten ;-)


----------



## rick-the-big (6. Januar 2012)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: wie fährt sich das Jekyll mit 160er Gabel? Braucht ma da unbedingt ne Absenkung oder is der Lenkwinkel im Elevate Mode steil genug dass es auch ohne geht?
> Original is ja ebenfalls ne Talas verbaut...




das sollte auch locker ohne absenkung gehen. das cd hat ne top geo für bergauffahren


----------



## gmk (6. Januar 2012)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> weils nicht dumm is. das system is top um nicht winklig sitzende sättel auszurichten ;-)



planfräsen ist schon erfunden
http://www.parktool.com/product/post-mount-facing-tool-dt-4
und sollte jede kompetente händlerwerkstatt hinkriegen

außerdem ist das avid sytem auch nicht immer das beste


----------



## Diablo666 (6. Januar 2012)

@Metalfranke

Ich fahre die RS Lyrik mit 160mm die sich nicht absenken lässt in meinem Jekyll, und komme damit ganz gut zurecht, der lenkwinkel ist für meinen geschmack ganz zufrieden stellend, aber eine absenkbare gabel ist beim bergauf fahren sicherlich ganz vorteilhaft.

Gruß Max


----------



## rick-the-big (6. Januar 2012)

gmk schrieb:


> planfräsen ist schon erfunden
> http://www.parktool.com/product/post-mount-facing-tool-dt-4
> und sollte jede kompetente händlerwerkstatt hinkriegen
> 
> außerdem ist das avid sytem auch nicht immer das beste



das weiß ich, hab zufällig den beruf des fräsers erlernt

find das system trotzdem top und an welcher bremse man das nun anwendet ist doch eigentlich vollkommen schnurz


----------



## Matze. (6. Januar 2012)

> find das system trotzdem top und an welcher bremse man das nun anwendet ist doch eigentlich vollkommen schnurz




Sehe ich auch so, das System von Avid ist bestechend einfach, welcher Sattel daran festgeschraubt ist ist doch völlig egal. 




> Bei nem 500 baumarktrad ist mein toleranzverständniss weitaus höher als bei bei nem 3000 rad was ich mir hart ersparrt habe.
> Sorry aber ehrlich gesagt fehlt mir da einfach das verständniss für den hersteller. In mejnen augen kann da cannondale schon was für. Schliesslich suchen sie ja die teile aus und verbauen sie dann letztendlich.



Das kann ich schon gut verstehen, aber es kann  eben immer mal etwas kaputt gehen, siehe auch die Antwort mit der XT-Nabe. Die verbauten Teile sind ja kein Billigmüll, (allerdings hätte ich die FSA-Kurbel nach den hier beschriebenen Erfahrungen auch nicht genommen ) da hoffe ich doch auf meine "billigere" Truvativ.


----------



## chorge (7. Januar 2012)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> das weiß ich, hab zufällig den beruf des fräsers erlernt
> 
> find das system trotzdem top und an welcher bremse man das nun anwendet ist doch eigentlich vollkommen schnurz



Ich finde, dass man mit dem Avid-System eher ständig verzieht, anstatt sie sauber auszurichten. Mit reichlich Fett an denUnterlagscheiben geht es zwar, aber ein sauber gefräster Sitz mit direkt verschraubter Bremse ist mir eindeutig lieber...
Ausserdem: da es nunmal an einer anderen Bremse als an Avid nicht passt (ausser man sucht sich größere Scheiben), muss man sich ja eh keine Gedanken machen...


----------



## Michael_H (7. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich melde mich auch mal mit meinem Jekyll 3 Mod. 2011. Die FSA Kurbel ist echt bescheiden. Habe sie nun nach 50km durch eine XTR ersetzt. 
Braucht noch jemand eine Afterburner BB30? 

Als Adapter habe ich bei Ebay in USA die Wheels Manufacturing BB30-Shims besorgt, da kann das original BB30 Innenlager drin bleiben. Mal sehen was das taugt und wie lange das hält. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wheels-Manufacturing-BB30-Shims-HollowTech-II-/220925028764
Der Umbau ging problemlos, morgen mal Probefahren. 

So sieht das ganze nun aus: 





Mit ZTR Flow Felgen, XTR Kurbel (42-32-22Z) und 72cm Syntace Carbon Lenker komme ich nun auf 13,65kg (so wie auf dem Bild zu sehen). 

Wenn der Winter vorbei ist kommen das statt der NN Fat Alberts tubless drauf. Ich mag im Moment noch nicht umbauen, weil eventuell erst Spikes drauf kommen und da ist mir das mit der Milch zu viel Sauerei.

Ansonsten muss ich noch einiges am Setup tun


----------



## 321Stefan (7. Januar 2012)

Habe auch die Kurbel am Jekyll meiner Frau getauscht.
Race Face Deus 
Wie bringst Du das große Foto in den Beitrag?
Hab die Bilder in "meine Fotos" hochgeladen.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## JackRackam (8. Januar 2012)

Michael_H schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich melde mich auch mal mit meinem Jekyll 3 Mod. 2011. Die FSA Kurbel ist echt bescheiden. Habe sie nun nach 50km durch eine XTR ersetzt.
> Braucht noch jemand eine Afterburner BB30?
> ...



Hi Michael,
Glückwunsch zum neuen Rad!
Inwiefern ist die Nachbrenner von FSA bescheiden? Nur optisch, oder stimmst du einfach hier in den Chorgesng mit ein.
Fahre an meinem HiMod-2 nun die Kurbel seit ca 1000km.  Im Gegensatz zu mehreren Mitschreibern schaltet sie relativ recht problemlos. Optisch gesehen sieht deine XTR schon schöner, wertiger aus. Ich wünsche dir jedemfalls viel Spaß mit dem Bike und nach den ersten richtigen Ausfahrten werden wir wohl  Jubelschreie hören ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (8. Januar 2012)

Keine Ahnung, warum ihr alle diese Probleme habt... Die FSA am Jekyll 3 meiner Süßen läßt sich 1A schalten!


----------



## Puls220 (8. Januar 2012)

Michael_H schrieb:


> Als Adapter habe ich bei Ebay in USA die Wheels Manufacturing BB30-Shims besorgt, da kann das original BB30 Innenlager drin bleiben. Mal sehen was das taugt und wie lange das hält.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wheels-Manufacturing-BB30-Shims-HollowTech-II-/220925028764
> Der Umbau ging problemlos, morgen mal Probefahren.



Schickes Rad 

Das mit den Shims klingt nach einer interessanten Lösung - hatte ich noch gar nicht von gehört. Berichte mal, wie es sich fährt.


----------



## fknobel (8. Januar 2012)

Na ja, ich mußte schon feststellen das die Auffassung von einer einwandfrei funktionierenden Schaltung, teilweise erheblich auseinander gehen! 

Denke hier spielt Vorallem eine Rolle was man ansonsten schon so Gefahren ist an Komponenten. Hier bin ich halt schon versaut... bin an meine letzten drei Rädern immer nur Komponenten auf XTR bzw. X0 Level Gefahren. Da merkt man schon deutliche Unterschiede. 

Vg

Florian


----------



## chorge (8. Januar 2012)

Florian, ich fahre seit ich 16 bin MTB, und in 1 1/2 Monaten werd ich 40... Hab zudem recht lange in der Werkstatt eines gutes Fahrradladens geschraubt... Ich weiß also schon, von was ich rede!
Klar ist eine XO oder XTR nochmal nen touch präziser und schneller - aber hier wird ja teilweise so getan, als ob sich das Rad vorne nicht schalten lassen würde! Dem ist aber sicher nicht so! Es ist auf jeden Fall (wie immer eigentlich) wichtig, den Umwerfer sauber auszurichten - aber dann flutscht es mehr als zufriedenstellend. IMHO würde vermutlich noch ne Shimano-Kette etwas die Schaltperformance steigern, aber das kann man ja nach 2000km umbauen, wenn die erste Kette durch ist... In diesem Zug könnte man dann auch auf Shimano-Kettenblätter wechseln, wenn man das unbedingt will! Ob es soooo viel bringt, wage ich zu bezweifeln...
Man kann sich einiges auch schön reden!

Und ob es sooo viel schlauer ist, den ansich wirklich tollen BB30-Standard durch Inserts auf ein kleineres Maß zu zwingen, nur um ne andere Kurbel zu fahren ist IMHO auch fraglich... Da ist auf Dauer das Knackseln ja schon vorprogrammiert, wenn man das Bike viel artgerecht bewegt.


----------



## gmk (8. Januar 2012)

Michael_H schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich melde mich auch mal mit meinem Jekyll 3 Mod. 2011. Die FSA Kurbel ist echt bescheiden. Habe sie nun nach 50km durch eine XTR ersetzt.
> Braucht noch jemand eine Afterburner BB30?
> ...



_*schönes*_ TEIL !!!!!!!!!!!! 
die farbe ist ja immer wieder der hammer


----------



## gmk (8. Januar 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Schickes Rad
> 
> Das mit den Shims klingt nach einer interessanten Lösung - hatte ich noch gar nicht von gehört. Berichte mal, wie es sich fährt.



ist wesentlich günstiger als das reset zeugs
>
http://www.reset-racing.de/reset/images_innenlager/6347_pf24_web_big.jpg


die xtr/xt lager sind eh über jeden zweifel erhaben


----------



## USB (8. Januar 2012)

Recht hast Du 



chorge schrieb:


> Florian, ich fahre seit ich 16 bin MTB, und in 1 1/2 Monaten werd ich 40... Hab zudem recht lange in der Werkstatt eines gutes Fahrradladens geschraubt... Ich weiß also schon, von was ich rede!
> Klar ist eine XO oder XTR nochmal nen touch präziser und schneller - aber hier wird ja teilweise so getan, als ob sich das Rad vorne nicht schalten lassen würde! Dem ist aber sicher nicht so! Es ist auf jeden Fall (wie immer eigentlich) wichtig, den Umwerfer sauber auszurichten - aber dann flutscht es mehr als zufriedenstellend. IMHO würde vermutlich noch ne Shimano-Kette etwas die Schaltperformance steigern, aber das kann man ja nach 2000km umbauen, wenn die erste Kette durch ist... In diesem Zug könnte man dann auch auf Shimano-Kettenblätter wechseln, wenn man das unbedingt will! Ob es soooo viel bringt, wage ich zu bezweifeln...
> Man kann sich einiges auch schön reden!
> 
> Und ob es sooo viel schlauer ist, den ansich wirklich tollen BB30-Standard durch Inserts auf ein kleineres Maß zu zwingen, nur um ne andere Kurbel zu fahren ist IMHO auch fraglich... Da ist auf Dauer das Knackseln ja schon vorprogrammiert, wenn man das Bike viel artgerecht bewegt.


----------



## fknobel (8. Januar 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Florian, ich fahre seit ich 16 bin MTB, und in 1 1/2 Monaten werd ich 40... Hab zudem recht lange in der Werkstatt eines gutes Fahrradladens geschraubt... Ich weiß also schon, von was ich rede!
> Klar ist eine XO oder XTR nochmal nen touch präziser und schneller - aber hier wird ja teilweise so getan, als ob sich das Rad vorne nicht schalten lassen würde! Dem ist aber sicher nicht so! Es ist auf jeden Fall (wie immer eigentlich) wichtig, den Umwerfer sauber auszurichten - aber dann flutscht es mehr als zufriedenstellend. IMHO würde vermutlich noch ne Shimano-Kette etwas die Schaltperformance steigern, aber das kann man ja nach 2000km umbauen, wenn die erste Kette durch ist... In diesem Zug könnte man dann auch auf Shimano-Kettenblätter wechseln, wenn man das unbedingt will! Ob es soooo viel bringt, wage ich zu bezweifeln...
> Man kann sich einiges auch schön reden!
> 
> Und ob es sooo viel schlauer ist, den ansich wirklich tollen BB30-Standard durch Inserts auf ein kleineres Maß zu zwingen, nur um ne andere Kurbel zu fahren ist IMHO auch fraglich... Da ist auf Dauer das Knackseln ja schon vorprogrammiert, wenn man das Bike viel artgerecht bCewegt.



Schon für dich... und zu gleich erschreckend. Den ein erfahrender Schrauber weis in der Regel auch das nicht immer alles gleich gut funktioniert. 

Fakt ist, das die FSA Kurbel nicht bei allen so schaltet wie sie sollte. Zumindestens häufen sich die probleme mit der Schaltperformance Vorn doch auffällig oft. Find es da schon reichlich dreist uns hier allen zu unterstellen das wir keine Schaltung einstellen können. 

Ich kann hier nur für mich Sprechen... aber ich hab es noch bei keiner Kurbel erlebt. Das ich teilweise erst mal 0,5-1,5 Umdrehungen Kurbeln muss bis die Kette mal überhaupt erst da hin kommt wo sie soll! Ab und an schaltet es dann mal so wie es soll und dann geht es wieder Ehr schlecht als recht. So etwas ist schlicht nicht zufriedenstellend. Zu mal es immer schlimmer wurde... 
Seitdem ich die RaceFace Kurbel drauf hab ist Ruhe bzw. schaltet es so wie es soll und wie ich es von allen meinen Rädern bisher gewohnt war. Und das jetzt ca. Seit 400km, die FSA Kurbel bin ich immerhin ca. 300km Gefahren und die Probleme waren von Anfang an da!

Ach ja, Shimano HG-94 Kette war schon vor der ersten Fahrt drauf. Und das ich den BB30 Standart für dürchaus sinnvoll halte, hab ich schon vor Wochen geschrieben.  Und warum es bei einem sauber gewartetem Bike im Treager knartsen soll ist mir schon immer ein rätsel gewesen, ich hab das bis jetzt noch nicht gehabt bzw. nur einmal als ein Lager hin war. 

Vg

Florian


----------



## chorge (8. Januar 2012)

Ich unterstelle nicht pauschal, dass du keine Schaltung einstellen kannst! Sorry, wenn das falsch rüber kam...
Wie gesagt: Die Kombination aus FSA Afterburner + Sram X9 Schaltwerk + SLX Schalthebel am Bike meiner Freundin funktioniert wirklich einwandfrei. Ich hatte ja auch im Vorfeld bedenken, nachdem ich das hier alles gelesen hatte, aber wir können wirklich nicht klagen... Vor allem vor dem SRAM Umwerfer hatte ich Respekt, da diese meistens ja nicht so schön wie die Shimano Teile funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diablo666 (9. Januar 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Sram X9 Schaltwerk + SLX Schalthebel



ähmm sorry aber das kann doch garnicht funktionieren, da Sram eine 1:1 und Shimano eine 1:2 übersetzung hat. Oder hast du da was durcheinander gebracht?

Gruß Max


----------



## chorge (9. Januar 2012)

UPS - UMWERFER natürlich.... SCHÄÄÄM


----------



## fknobel (9. Januar 2012)

Hi,

@chorge:

Kein Problem, jetzt ist die heiße luft ja bei uns beiden verflogen... 

Also über den X9 Umwerfer kann ich bis jetzt nichts schlechtes sagen. Mußte ihn halt nacharbeiten da mit er nicht am 44er RaceFace Kettenblatt schleift. Ansonsten macht er das was er soll... nur verschlammen tut der Umwerfer am Jekyll recht schnell bei entsprechendem Wetter. Aber das passiert vermuhtlich bei jedem anderen Umwerfer am Jekyll genau so. Erstaunlicher weise ist er mit 125g bei mir sogar relativ leicht...

Vg

Florian


----------



## chorge (9. Januar 2012)

Ich bin auch schon am überlegen, ob ich den STX an meinem Claymore gegen einen XO tauschen soll... Optisch Super, und vielleicht sogar mit meinen Sram Hebeln ne Idee besser. Schwer zu sagen, zumal mein Claymore eh gut schaltet vorne. Nur hinten klimpert gern mal das Drecks 10fach Zeugs!


----------



## fknobel (9. Januar 2012)

Mal was anderes... hier ein schönes Video aus den USA. Jekyll 2 mit Lefty PBR.  

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SVxNyxOmt8"]Ripping the Porcupine Rim trail on the 2011 Cannondale Jekyll with a Lefty PBR 140      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Vg

Florian


----------



## dasphonk (10. Januar 2012)

Ja, die Lefty ist auch interessant....aber der Trail ist ja echt irre....und ich fahre im Harz mit meinem Jekyll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (10. Januar 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Mal was anderes... hier ein schönes Video aus den USA. Jekyll 2 mit Lefty PBR.
> 
> Ripping the Porcupine Rim trail on the 2011 Cannondale Jekyll with a Lefty PBR 140      - YouTube
> 
> ...



geniale location


----------



## micha13 (10. Januar 2012)

Für alle die noch was zum Thema Sag - Meter suchen:

http://www.cannondaleexperts.com/Cannondale-Jekyll-Sag-Indicator-Kit--KP188_p_809.html


----------



## Ponch (10. Januar 2012)

Ich habe an meinem Jekyll nun eine Rock Shox Lyrik verbaut.
Meine Fox Talas 150 RLC Fit aus dem Jekyll 1 steht zum Verkauf an.
Wer Interesse hat einfach melden. Stelle ich bald auch in den Bikemarkt.


----------



## chorge (10. Januar 2012)

micha13 schrieb:


> Für alle die noch was zum Thema Sag - Meter suchen:
> 
> http://www.cannondaleexperts.com/Cannondale-Jekyll-Sag-Indicator-Kit--KP188_p_809.html


Na also... Und jetzt noch das selbe für mein Claymore bitte!!!


----------



## d-lo (10. Januar 2012)

micha13 schrieb:


> Für alle die noch was zum Thema Sag - Meter suchen:
> 
> http://www.cannondaleexperts.com/Cannondale-Jekyll-Sag-Indicator-Kit--KP188_p_809.html



Falls den jemand bestellt: bin dabei!


----------



## 321Stefan (10. Januar 2012)

d-lo schrieb:


> Falls den jemand bestellt: bin dabei!



Würde ich auch einen nehmen, ist aber derzeit anscheinend ausverkauft.
Wenn jemand eine Quelle auftut bin ich dabei.

Der selbstgebaute funktioniert aber auch ganz gut. Der wäre halt schöner.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## fknobel (10. Januar 2012)

Wäre auch bei einer Sammelbestellung dabei! Werde da mal ein Auge drauf haben bezüglich verfühgbarkeit...

VG

Florian


----------



## yann.roux (11. Januar 2012)

Mit mir wären wir dann schon 4!
Gruß,
Yann


----------



## hafrazi (11. Januar 2012)

Nehm auch einen...


----------



## hafrazi (11. Januar 2012)

Nehm auch einen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (11. Januar 2012)

Ich auch


----------



## Nechei (12. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich möchte mir demnächst ein neues Bike kaufen.Jetzt würde mir das Jekyll schon sehr gut gefallen.Was würdet ihr mir raten,reicht das Jekyll 4 für einen durchschnittlichen Biker oder soll ich lieber auf das Jekyll 3 gehen....Ich fahre normale Touren mit bis zu 1300 HM und möchte halt noch anständig bergauf fahren können....Der Gewichtsunterschied dürfte nicht so extrem sein oder???Ich hoffe das ich mit meiner fragerei nicht nerve,über Antworten würde ich mich freuen.

Mfg Christian


----------



## fknobel (12. Januar 2012)

Hallo Christian,

Im Prinzip reicht das Jekyll 4 vollkommen aus. Nachteil ist halt, das keine Talas Gabel Verbaut ist. Was an sehr steilen anstiegen durch aus von vorteil  sein kann die Gabel abzusenken. Insgesamt ist das Jekyll 3 runder ausgestattet, wo bei der Gewichtsunterschied von ca. 0,4-0,5kg ehr nicht so entscheident ist. Im prinzip mußt du die selber die beiden fragen unten stellen...

Bist du jemand der später gerne noch was ändert am Rad? Dann das Jekyll 4!

Bist du jemand der in der regel am liebsten alles so läst wie es ist? Dann das Jekyll 3!

Vg

Florian


----------



## Nechei (12. Januar 2012)

Hallo Florian

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.Ich überlege ja gerade ob ich überhaupt ein Bike mit 150mm Federweg brauche...  ;-) Aber das Jekyll gefällt mir schon sehr gut...Also teile tauschen möchte ich eigentlich nur wenn etwas defekt ist.
Ich könnte ein 2011er Jekyll 3 für 2400 bekommen,das wäre ja ein Preis der in ordnung ist oder??

Mfg Christian


----------



## Ponch (12. Januar 2012)

Ich würde dir auch das Jekyll 3 empfehlen. Die 400 Aufpreis ist es durchaus wert.


----------



## fknobel (12. Januar 2012)

Nechei schrieb:


> Hallo Florian
> 
> Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.Ich überlege ja gerade ob ich überhaupt ein Bike mit 150mm Federweg brauche...  ;-) Aber das Jekyll gefällt mir schon sehr gut...Also teile tauschen möchte ich eigentlich nur wenn etwas defekt ist.
> Ich könnte ein 2011er Jekyll 3 für 2400 bekommen,das wäre ja ein Preis der in ordnung ist oder??
> ...



Der Preis ist Top! Hoffe auch die passende Rahmengröße? Wenn du nichts Tauschen möchtest ist das Jekyll 3 die richtige wahl.

150mm brauchen ist so ne Sache.  Auf jeden fall Wippt es weniger als bei manchen 120mm Fullys.

Vg

Florian


----------



## rick-the-big (12. Januar 2012)

Die fehlende Absenkung vorne kannste vernachlässigen. ansonsten wie schon geschrieben. 3er u 4er sins im Vergleich zu ändern bikes berghoch eh etwas träge. da lohnen sich leichtere laufräder u reifen. dann reicht vom Prinzip das 3er.


----------



## d-lo (12. Januar 2012)

Ich hab ein 4er aus 2011, mir aber ne Talas reinmachen lassen. Die Absenkung hat mir schon gute Dienste erwiesen und ich will sie auf keinen Fall missen. Der Rest der Parts ist ok. Elixir 3 und X.7 halten gut (obwohl ich schon einiges umgebaut habe, aber rein aus âhaben willâ ). Was imho wichtig ist, ist eine KettenfÃ¼hrung (hab mir die c-guide v2 geholt) und ein breiterer Lenker (wahrscheinlich wirdâs ein Spank subrosa). Ach ja, und andere Reifen sind ein Muss! Sonst ist das Rad tiptop. Die 700 Euro zum 3er warÂ´s mir definitiv nicht wert.


----------



## Matze. (12. Januar 2012)

> Die 700 Euro zum 3er war´s mir definitiv nicht wert.





So geht es mir auch, wenn man dann noch bedenkt wie oft die am 3er verbaute FSA-Kurbel verflucht wird.


Ich werde meines erst mal so fahren, und nur wenn etwas Probleme macht oder verschlissen ist tauschen. Das habe ich bei meinem letzten Bike genauso gemacht. Da merkt man erst mal wie robust so Deore Teile sind und wie gut die dauerhaft funktionieren. 
Das Einzige was ich gleich getauscht habe waren die Reifen, eine Frechheit so etwas überhaupt nur anzubieten.

Allerdings spielte das Gewicht für mich keine Rolle, mit 1,91 und 95Kg war mir die Gewichtszulssung bis 136 kg wichtiger, und rauf komme ich auch mit einem etwas schwereren Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rick-the-big (12. Januar 2012)

Edit


----------



## nixblix (12. Januar 2012)

micha13 schrieb:


> Für alle die noch was zum Thema Sag - Meter suchen:
> 
> http://www.cannondaleexperts.com/Cannondale-Jekyll-Sag-Indicator-Kit--KP188_p_809.html



Bin auch dabei, fall's jemand eine Quelle auftut die auch liefern kann


----------



## Silbersurfer69 (12. Januar 2012)

nixblix schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei, fall's jemand eine Quelle auftut die auch liefern kann



Ich auch


----------



## kantn-manuel (14. Januar 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Also da hab' ich schon erheblich Schlimmeres als einen defekten Freilauf erlebt...
> 
> Es ist halt nicht wie beim Auto, wo der Hersteller die Teile mitentwickelt und auch teilweise die Qualität prüft/garantiert - da bedienen sich alle aus dem gleichen Sortiment der Zulieferer. Sowas kann Dir mit absolut jedem Bike jedes Herstellers in jedem Preissegment passieren. Normalerweise "schmeißt man das seinem Händler an den Kopf" und der schafft umgehend Abhilfe.
> 
> ...



Ich will deine Reklamation bloß nicht abtun. Aber einen defekten Freilauf hatte ich auch! Mir ist dann die Kette gleich in den Rahmen gehüpft. 
Mein Jekyll-Kauf war die ersten 4 Monate ein Desaster!!!! Ein Problem nach dem anderen ...und meins war ein HiMod1 dem ich nachgelaufen bin wie ein junger Hund!!

...und ja, meiner Meinung hat das Jekyll einige Perversionen auf Lager, wie eine ISCG-Aufnahme, wo man herumeiern muss bis zum letzten, dass man eine schaltbare Kefü drauf bekommt etc. etc. 

Aber fahrdynamisch kommt meiner Meinung nach nichts hin!!!

lg

PS: Lerne damit zu leben, ein sauteures Cannondale zu haben, bei dem du dich darum kümmern musst, dass es funktioniert! ..und du Cd ziemlich sch...egal bist!


----------



## kantn-manuel (14. Januar 2012)

Silbersurfer69 schrieb:


> Ich auch



ich auch 2x


----------



## Puls220 (14. Januar 2012)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> PS: Lerne damit zu leben, ein sauteures Cannondale zu haben, bei dem du dich darum kümmern musst, dass es funktioniert! ..und du Cd ziemlich sch...egal bist!



Also Cannondale ist da aus meiner Sicht noch sehr kundenorientiert!

Ein bisschen OT:

Ich hatte vorher ein Cube Stereo... 

Die Lagerschrauben der Schwingenlagerung waren von Neuheit mit Kugellagerfett anstelle von Schraubensicherungslack "gesichert"...

Die Schraube hat sich dann (2 Wochen nach Neukauf) auf dem höchsten Punkt des Alpencross gelockert, so weit dass man die Kurbel nicht mehr drehen konnte.

Lapidare Reaktion von Cube nachdem ich über Händler und bei Cube direkt Stress gemacht hab: (Antwort per email nach 4 Wochen) Sorry, bedauerlicher Einzelfall! (Und das bei 4-5 Leuten allein hier im Forum, die das gleiche Problem hatten)

Auf Nachfrage haben Sie mir dann noch ein falsches Anzugsdrehmoment zur Montage genannt. Vermutlich weil ich notgedrungen mit einseitig loser Lagerung weitergefahren bin, hat ein paar Monate später alles geknarzt.

Kommentar Cube: Normaler Verschleiß, Garantie auf Lagerung nur 6 Monate - kein Ersatz, keine Übernahme der Montage noch sonst irgendein Entgegenkommen. Dabei schließen sie die Lagerung nichtmal erkenntlich aus der 2-jährigen Gewährleistung aus! 

Sämtliche Probleme wurden niemals eingeräumt und es gab absolut Null Aktivität irgendetwas im Sinne des Kunden zu lösen oder nachzubessern. Beim Fritzz gab es ein systematisches Durchschlagsproblem mit dem Dämpfer - obwohl Cube intern jeder davon wusste (weiß ich aus sicherer Quelle) ließ man bewusst alle Reklamationen ins Leere laufen - könnte ja Geld kosten. Im Forum hab' ich kaum andere Erfahrungsberichte gelesen.

Hinsichtlich Service und Nachbesserung ist Cannondale wirklich 500% besser - bei der Montagequalität im Auslieferungszustand nicht unbedingt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (14. Januar 2012)

Also wen jemand bestellt: Ich nehm auch ein Sag-meter! Falls es auch eines für mein Claymore gäbe, würde ich das auch noch nehmen!!


----------



## CicliB (14. Januar 2012)

Edit


----------



## Diablo666 (14. Januar 2012)

So jetzt muss ich auch mal mein Senf loswerden:

was die Kulanz von Cannondale angeht, hängt immer sehr viel damit zusammen wie sehr euer Händler sich für euch einsetzt. Cannondale an sich ist wircklich eine sehr kulante firma.

Ich selber arbeite schon seit ca. 7 jahren bei einem Cannondale Premium Händler, und ich muss sagen wircklich jeder Kunde von uns der ein Problem mit seinem Cannondale Bike hatte, wurde auf grund von schnellen reklamationen von uns wieder glücklich gemacht.

Egal ob es ein fehler im Lack oder ein Bauteil das nicht funktioniert hat war.


Ich würde mich einfach dem händler von dem ich das bike habe richtig druck machen das der einfach mal seinen arsch bewegt und sich für euch bei dem Hersteller einsetzt.
Gruß Max


----------



## rick-the-big (14. Januar 2012)

> Die Lagerschrauben der Schwingenlagerung waren von Neuheit mit Kugellagerfett anstelle von Schraubensicherungslack "gesichert"...
> 
> Die Schraube hat sich dann (2 Wochen nach Neukauf) auf dem höchsten Punkt des Alpencross gelockert, so weit dass man die Kurbel nicht mehr drehen konnte




nee ne? ich lach mich grad kaputt   

GENAU DAS GLEICHE hatte ich am sting carbon und auch im urlaub in den alpen  
ganz oben auf ca. 2500m, grade oben angekommen, merke ich bei der abfahrt dass es bei jeder kurbelumdrehung am schleifen is. 
is geil wenn man ne xtr kurbel drauf hat, nen abzieher hat man natürlich IMMER dabei *ironie aus*  
hab dann die kettenblattschrauben losgemacht und die kettenblätter abgenommen, dann konnt ichs halbwegs festziehen...
hab dann allerdings kein stress deswegen gemacht, dachte mir es sei wohl ein einzelfall. 

man könnte meinen die rahmen werden nicht nur in china gebaut, sondern auch dort montiert


----------



## Puls220 (14. Januar 2012)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> nee ne? ich lach mich grad kaputt
> 
> GENAU DAS GLEICHE hatte ich am sting carbon und auch im urlaub in den alpen  ...
> 
> man könnte meinen die rahmen werden nicht nur in china gebaut, sondern auch dort montiert



Dann bist Du mindestens der 6.   Das bekloppte war, dass nur die rechte Schraube am Hauptlager mit blauem Fett behandelt war, alle anderen Punkte mit blauem Lack.

Wahrscheinlich wird das wirklich von angelernten Chinesen am Fließband montiert, und wenn Lack alle ist, wird halt die das blaue Nabenfett vom Nachbarband genommen 

Ich konnte die Tour noch retten, weil ich den Abzieher (auch XTR) aus Angst vor Chainsuck lieber eingepackt hatte und dann den Sekundenkleber aus dem tubeless Flickset als Sicherungslack zweckentfremdet habe.

Ohne diese glückliche Fügung hätte ich 2000hm in die Zivilisation zurückrollen / schieben müssen und hätte die beste Abfahrt des gesamten Alpencross verpasst.


----------



## rick-the-big (14. Januar 2012)

geil, hatten wir beide das gleiche erlebnis   

ja kann schon sein dass die dummen schlitzis das nicht so ganz im kopp haben, was wohin geschmiert wird. dafür hat die nabe dann eben sicherungslack bekommen  
wären wir wieder beim kaputten freilauf


----------



## chorge (15. Januar 2012)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> geil, hatten wir beide das gleiche erlebnis
> 
> ja kann schon sein dass die dummen schlitzis das nicht so ganz im kopp haben, was wohin geschmiert wird. dafür hat die nabe dann eben sicherungslack bekommen
> wären wir wieder beim kaputten freilauf



Werd'mer jetzt faschistisch?!


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. Januar 2012)

Diablo666 schrieb:


> So jetzt muss ich auch mal mein Senf loswerden:
> 
> was die Kulanz von Cannondale angeht, hängt immer sehr viel damit zusammen wie sehr euer Händler sich für euch einsetzt. Cannondale an sich ist wircklich eine sehr kulante firma.
> 
> ...



So, wie man in den Wald hineinruft, schallt es einem entgegen. Die Jungs machen einen wirklich guten Job und bisher haben wir auch noch keinen Grund zum klagen gehabt. Natürlich ist es ärgerlich, wenn man etwas reklamieren muß, aber WENN da mal was ist, dann geht das fix. Und vor allem UNPROBLEMATISCH. Ich krieg nen Krampf, wenn ich an die Abwicklung bei anderen Firmen denke.


----------



## Michael_H (15. Januar 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Das mit den Shims klingt nach einer interessanten Lösung - hatte ich noch gar nicht von gehört. Berichte mal, wie es sich fährt.



Heute habe ich dann endlich die erste richtige Runde mit dem Bike gedreht. Die Kurbel verhält sich nach den ersten 50km absolut unauffällig, sie schaltet problemlos und Geräusche konnte ich auch keine ausmachen. Mal schauen wie das in ein paar tausend Kilometern aussieht.


----------



## Michael_H (15. Januar 2012)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> nee ne? ich lach mich grad kaputt
> 
> GENAU DAS GLEICHE hatte ich am sting carbon und auch im urlaub in den alpen



Hmm, ein Einzelfall sie anders aus. Einen aus unser Gruppe hat es mit einem Stereo genau an der gleichen Stelle beim Alpencorss im Sommer erwischt. Zum Glück haben wir die Kurbel auf dem Trail mit dem vorhanden Werkzeug ab bekommen. Mit einem Taschenmesser die Hollowtec Abdeckkappe runter und mit dem Multitool die Klemmschrauben auf, dann ging die Kurbel zum Glück ohne Abzieher runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (15. Januar 2012)

Michael_H schrieb:


> Hmm, ein Einzelfall sie anders aus. Einen aus unser Gruppe hat es mit einem Stereo genau an der gleichen Stelle beim Alpencorss im Sommer erwischt. Zum Glück haben wir die Kurbel auf dem Trail mit dem vorhanden Werkzeug ab bekommen. Mit einem Taschenmesser die Hollowtec Abdeckkappe runter und mit dem Multitool die Klemmschrauben auf, dann ging die Kurbel zum Glück ohne Abzieher runter.



Nr. 7    Wenn ich drüber nachdenke, krieg ich gleich wieder einen dicken Hals! Sollte jemand mal einem Cube-Verantwortlichen begegnen, möge er ihm auch in meinem Namen den erstbesten Cube-Rahmen um den Hals wickeln 

Ignoranteren Kundenservice gibt's zudem nur noch von fernöstlichen Plagiathändlern bei ebay...


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. Januar 2012)

Aber die versprechen dir vorher auch nix anderes.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (16. Januar 2012)

Hi Leute,

Ich habe ein Jekyll 3 in XL (1,98m mit 100kg) und meine oberen Dämpferbuchsen 
(oder die Dämpferaugen) sind bereits nach 800km ausgeschlagen !
Habt ihr das auch ???
Welches Buchsenmaß ist hier verbaut und passen bei dem Dyad die gleichen 
DU-Dämpferaugen wie bei einem "normalen" Fox-Dämpfer ???

Wo bekomme ich das Zeug am besten und günstigsten ???

Danke und Grüße

Klaus


----------



## 321Stefan (16. Januar 2012)

Hallo, das liegt wohl an dem durchehendem Gewinde der Dämpferschrauben.
Die fräsen sich da in die Buchsen, sollten getauscht werden. (Meiner Meinung nach). Wird wohl eine Baustelle an allen Jekylls und Claymoors.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## Ponch (16. Januar 2012)

Das ist natürlich unschön. Welche Schrauben brauche ich denn genau um die Standardschrauben zu ersetzen? Das könnte man ja schnell selbst machen wenn man an die richtigen Schrauben kommt.


----------



## kantn-manuel (16. Januar 2012)

ich denke, dass mein Steuersatz am Ende ist.
Weiss wer die genauen S.H.I.S. bezeichnungen ???

lg
manuel


----------



## fknobel (16. Januar 2012)

Also bei mir haben die Schrauben kein Durchgängiges Gewinde. Aber die Buchsen leiden trotzdem sehr... denke bei mir sind sie in den nächsten 500km auch fällig.

Würde mal bei Toxohlics anfragen, die machen ja auch den Service für den Dämpfer!

Vg

Florian


----------



## gmk (16. Januar 2012)

321Stefan schrieb:


> Hallo, das liegt wohl an den durchehendem Gewinde der Dämpferschrauben.Die fräsen sich da in die Buchsen, sollten getauscht werden. (Meiner Meinung nach). Wird wohl eine Baustelle an allen Jekylls und Claymoors.
> 
> Grüße Stefan



was ??? &


----------



## Ponch (17. Januar 2012)

Ich schau bei mir heute auch mal nach ob mein Jekyll Dämpferschrauben ein durchgehendes Gewinde haben oder nicht.

Andere Frage: Welchen Bashguard bzw. Kettenblattschutz könnt ihr für das Jekyll in Verbindung mit einer 2-fach Kurbel (XX Blätter) empfehlen?
Gibt es da etwas für die ISCG-Aufnahme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (17. Januar 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Ich schau bei mir heute auch mal nach ob mein Jekyll Dämpferschrauben ein durchgehendes Gewinde haben oder nicht.
> 
> Andere Frage: Welchen Bashguard bzw. Kettenblattschutz könnt ihr für das Jekyll in Verbindung mit einer 2-fach Kurbel (XX Blätter) empfehlen?
> Gibt es da etwas für die ISCG-Aufnahme?



Ich gehe davon aus, dass du eine kefü meinst.

Probier mal bionicon chainguide 2.0 (keine bastelei) oder die "zwei g" von www.g-junkies.de. ich habe die dreist verbau (3fach) teuer aber qualitativ einwandfrei. 
&bashguard mitsamt langen kettenblattschrauben bekommst du auch


----------



## Ponch (17. Januar 2012)

Hi, ich meinte schon einen Schutz für die Kettenblätter. An die Bionicon als "Führung" denke ich auch. Nur mag ich dann noch gerne etwas haben um die Kettenblätter zu schützen falls es mal in die Alpen geht.
Da müsste es doch etwas für die ISCG-Aufnahme geben. Keine komplette Führung sondern nur den vorderen Guard für den Kettenblattschutz.


----------



## kantn-manuel (17. Januar 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Hi, ich meinte schon einen Schutz für die Kettenblätter. An die Bionicon als "Führung" denke ich auch. Nur mag ich dann noch gerne etwas haben um die Kettenblätter zu schützen falls es mal in die Alpen geht.
> Da müsste es doch etwas für die ISCG-Aufnahme geben. Keine komplette Führung sondern nur den vorderen Guard für den Kettenblattschutz.



Da btauchst du kein iscg.
Der bashguard wird mit kettenblattschrauben montiert.

Findest du auch bei g-junkies


----------



## Ponch (17. Januar 2012)

Da ich eine 2-fach Cannondale SL Kurbel mit XX Spider fahre kann ich dort keinen herkömmlichen Bashguard montieren.


----------



## Ponch (17. Januar 2012)

Ich habe etwas gefunden...die MRP XCG 40. So etwas in der Art stelle ich mir vor. 

Edit: Sieht wirklich gut aus.

http://forums.mtbr.com/titus/mrp-xcg-40-a-703366.html


----------



## Mr_Caberius (20. Januar 2012)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> So, wie man in den Wald hineinruft, schallt es einem entgegen. Die Jungs machen einen wirklich guten Job und bisher haben wir auch noch keinen Grund zum klagen gehabt. Natürlich ist es ärgerlich, wenn man etwas reklamieren muß, aber WENN da mal was ist, dann geht das fix. Und vor allem UNPROBLEMATISCH. Ich krieg nen Krampf, wenn ich an die Abwicklung bei anderen Firmen denke.



Kann ich zu 100 % bestätigen! 
Austausch der Schwinge wegen Schleifspuren der Kette an einer unsauberen Schweißnaht war notwendig.
Aus Erfahrung hat mein Händler aber den kompletten Rahmen von Cannondale tauschen lassen, weil es Unterschiede im Lackton hätte geben können. Das nenne ich Kulanz in Perfektion: seitens des Händlers, und von Cannondale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoX_Rider (24. Januar 2012)

Moin,

die Tage bekomm ich auch ein 4er Jekyll 2011, ist schon bestellt! Wollte mich mal erkundigen ob ich problemlos die 2x10 XT Kurbel(2012) fahren kann ohne wietere Änderungen vozunehmen (Kette,Kasette,...) 

Hab zwar schon viel gesucht und gelesen, trotzdem bin ich noch ein wenig unsicher !

Oder hat jemand noch eine andere Empfehlung was die Komponenten im Antrieb angeht? 

greez


----------



## d-lo (24. Januar 2012)

Ich hab die Firex gelassen und auf zweifach mit 36er Blatt umgebaut. Funzt tadellos. Die wird erst gewechselt, wenn sie fertig ist.  X.7 funktioniert wirklich ohne Probleme.


----------



## Matze. (24. Januar 2012)

d-lo schrieb:


> Ich hab die Firex gelassen und auf zweifach mit 36er Blatt umgebaut. Funzt tadellos. Die wird erst gewechselt, wenn sie fertig ist.  X.7 funktioniert wirklich ohne Probleme.




Was hast du gewechselt außer dem Kettenblatt? Hast du jetzt 22-36 vorne? Das ist nämlich bei mir auch die Überlegung das gleich noch zumzubauen bevor die Saison beginnt.



> Wollte mich mal erkundigen ob ich problemlos die 2x10 XT Kurbel(2012) fahren kann ohne wietere Änderungen vozunehmen (Kette,Kasette,...)



Laut den Aussagen hier im Forum geht das, da die Firex und die XT die gleichen Lagerstandards haben.


----------



## NoX_Rider (24. Januar 2012)

Danke schonmal, das mit dem gleichen Lagerstandard ist mir bekannt, wie schauts mit der Kombination von 9-Fach Kette und 10er Blatt aus ? 

Die Firex Kurbel umbauen wollte ich eigentlich nicht, da ich günstig an eine XT kommen würde!

grüße


----------



## d-lo (24. Januar 2012)

Matze. schrieb:


> Was hast du gewechselt auÃer dem Kettenblatt? Hast du jetzt 22-36 vorne? Das ist nÃ¤mlich bei mir auch die Ãberlegung das gleich noch zumzubauen bevor die Saison beginnt.



Jop, vorne 22-36 mit Bash, 10fach Kette (weil schmÃ¤ler und schleift nicht am Umwerfer) und Bionicon C-Guide v2 KettenfÃ¼hrung. Zweifach funktioniert tadellos, den Umwerfer einzustellen war zwar etwas knifflig, aber dann keine Probleme mehr. Zur C-guide kann ich noch nichts sagen, ist noch âungefahrenâ.
                      Inzwischen hab ich noch ein mittleres X.0 Schaltwerk und X.9 Trigger, aber auch nur, weil ich sehr billig dran gekommen bin (9-Fach Reste eines Freundes).


----------



## Matze. (24. Januar 2012)

> Die Firex Kurbel umbauen wollte ich eigentlich nicht, da ich günstig an eine XT kommen würde!
> 
> grüße




Dann schraub die Firex raus und die XT rein, die Lager sind ja bei der Kurbel dabei.


----------



## fknobel (25. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht interessiert es den ein oder anderen... 

Rahmen:
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-3061/cannondale-full-suspension-cannondale-jekyll-aloy-rahmen

Rahmen Jekyll Aloy größe X: ca. 2850g
X-12 Steckachse: 41g
Schraubensatz: 37g
Dämpfer: 606g
Dämpfer Remote: 82g

Summe: 3616g

Vg

Florian


----------



## d-lo (25. Januar 2012)

Der SAG Indicator wäre wieder im "stock": shop

Wer erbarmt sich und macht eine Massenbestellung?


----------



## Downhill Lucki (25. Januar 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Vielleicht interessiert es den ein oder anderen...
> 
> Rahmen:
> http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-3061/cannondale-full-suspension-cannondale-jekyll-aloy-rahmen
> ...



also wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dann hat mein jekyll carbon in large mit dämpfer ohne alles etwa 2,8-2,9kg gehabt! ist dann doch nen ganzes eck leichter...


----------



## fknobel (26. Januar 2012)

Cannondale sagt ja auch das es ca. 500g sind. Und bei der Alu Version ist der Rahmen in Größe X schon etwas stabiler gebaut im Steuerrohr Bereich. Ist schon kein Leichtgewicht... 

Vg

Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## longimanus (27. Januar 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Cannondale sagt ja auch das es ca. 500g sind. Und bei der Alu Version ist der Rahmen in Größe X schon etwas stabiler gebaut im Steuerrohr Bereich. Ist schon kein Leichtgewicht...
> 
> Vg
> 
> Florian



Das 3er in XL im Auslieferungszustand und Pedalen kommt bei mir auf 14,4 
Aber würds nicht mehr hergeben!


----------



## chorge (27. Januar 2012)

In M wiegt es auch 14.1kg...


----------



## d-lo (27. Januar 2012)

Mein 4er in M lag inkl. KS Sattelstütze, Pedale und Schutzfolie bei ziemlich genau 15 kg. Inzwischen sind´s 14,7 - Tendenz fallend...


----------



## fknobel (27. Januar 2012)

Alos bei mir ist gerade die 14kg grenze gefallen... bin jetzt bei 13,9kg. Wobei ich von 15,1kg gekommen bin! Bald werden es aber wohl wieder 14,2kg sein... wenn ich ganz bekloppt bin schaff ich es dann noch mal mit anderen Kurbeln, Sattel und Griffen auf knapp unter 14kg. 

Ach ja, Material ist dem Enduroeinsatz entsprechend Demensoniert, nix extremer Leichtbau oder so... allein die Mäntel wiegen 1,5kg zusammen. 

Vg

Florian


----------



## d-lo (27. Januar 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Alos bei mir ist gerade die 14kg grenze gefallen... bin jetzt bei 13,9kg. Wobei ich von 15,1kg gekommen bin! Bald werden es aber wohl wieder 14,2kg sein... wenn ich ganz bekloppt bin schaff ich es dann noch mal mit anderen Kurbeln, Sattel und Griffen auf knapp unter 14kg.
> 
> Vg
> 
> Florian



 Sportlich sportlich, 14 kg oder knapp darunter ist auch mein Ziel.


----------



## chorge (27. Januar 2012)

Muss zur Ehrenrettung des Jekyll meiner Freundin sagen, dass die 14,1 incl. Flats und Reverb gemessen sind... Reifen: Conti MK II 2,4 Protection (die gerade mal genau 15g insgesamt mehr als die NNs wiegen, die drauf waren). Zudem treibt sich noch ne Bionicon KeFü am Rad rum.

Mein Claymore in L bewegt sicht langsam aber sicher in Richtung 16Kg (dank schwerer UST-Bereifung). Momentan bin ich bei 15,7Kg komplett... Was soll's - ich nutz das Bike zum Vertriden, und hab es davor auch geschaft die 16,3Kg meines Nicolai die Berge 800-1000hm hochzutragen im alpinen Gelände. Dann werd ich das mit dem Claymore ja auch schaffen...


----------



## CicliB (27. Januar 2012)

So sieht meine Federgabel nach ca. 50km am Jekyll 4 aus  Garantiefall???


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (27. Januar 2012)

CicliB schrieb:


> So sieht meine Federgabel nach ca. 50km am Jekyll 4 aus  Garantiefall???



Ich finde das ist nicht der Fehler von CD sondern jeder ist für die "Reibestellenbeseitigung" 
an seinem Bike selber verantwortlich !!!

Ist aber nur meine Meinung !!!


----------



## grey (27. Januar 2012)

mehr im gatsch fahren und weniger putzen, dann siehst sowas nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-lo (27. Januar 2012)

Meine sieht noch viel schlimmer aus, da sind schon richtige Riefen drin (hab aber auch mehr als 50 km). Liegt an der falschen Kabelverlegung. Hab jetzt die Kabel anders verlegt und da scheuert nichts mehr. Frag mal beim Händler an und gib Bescheid, ich überleg auch schon.


----------



## d-lo (27. Januar 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Ich finde das ist nicht der Fehler von CD sondern jeder ist für die "Reibestellenbeseitigung" an seinem Bike selber verantwortlich !!!
> 
> Ist aber nur meine Meinung !!!



Wenn ich ein Rad für viel Geld kaufe, dann hat es so montiert zu sein, dass es solche Reibestellen nicht gibt. Meine Meinung 
Aber das kommt davon, wenn man Mountainbikes in einem Land montieren lässt, wo es keine Berge gibt...


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (27. Januar 2012)

d-lo schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Rad für viel Geld kaufe, dann hat es so montiert zu sein, dass es solche Reibestellen nicht gibt. Meine Meinung
> Aber das kommt davon, wenn man Mountainbikes in einem Land montieren lässt, wo es keine Berge gibt...



Alles kann der Hersteller auch nicht voraussehen !!

Der Händler oder CD kann doch nicht wissen das jemand z.B. die Spacer unter dem Vorbau 
entfernt und schon liegen die Züge etwas tiefer und schleifen auf der Gabelbrücke !!!
Natürlich sollten die Außenhüllen nicht von vorne herein falsch verlegt sein !!!

Soviel sollte aber trotzdem jeder schon selber sehen und evtl. halt beheben !!


----------



## Puls220 (27. Januar 2012)

Also ein Garantiefall ist das wohl eher nicht - die Schutzfolie lag doch sogar dem Rad bei...

Wenn ich den Kettstrebenschutz erst nach der 2. Ausfahrt montiere ist die auch zerkrazt, ohne dass ich jemanden dafür verantwortlich machen kann.

Mit einem Lackreperatur Set ist das auch für kleines Geld wieder zu beheben.


----------



## d-lo (27. Januar 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Alles kann der Hersteller auch nicht voraussehen !!
> 
> Der Händler oder CD kann doch nicht wissen das jemand z.B. die Spacer unter dem Vorbau
> entfernt und schon liegen die Züge etwas tiefer und schleifen auf der Gabelbrücke !!!
> ...



Natürlich sollte man das selber sehen, aber das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass es eben falsch montiert war. Geschliffen hat es schon, *ohne* dass die Spacer verändert wurden. Und selbst wenn man die Spacer verändert, das darf trotzdem nicht passieren. Es kann nicht meine Aufgabe sein, Fehler der Montage zu beheben. 



> Also ein Garantiefall ist das wohl eher nicht - die Schutzfolie lag doch sogar dem Rad bei...


Die windigen Dinger? Die wären nach einer Ausfahrt schon durch gewesen...
Aber ein Garantiefall ist das wohl nicht, solange die Funktion nicht beeinträchtigt ist. Da geb ich Dir schon recht. Mir geht´s da eher ums Prinzip...


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (27. Januar 2012)

d-lo schrieb:


> Natürlich sollte man das selber sehen, aber das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass es eben falsch montiert war. Geschliffen hat es schon, *ohne* dass die Spacer verändert wurden. Und selbst wenn man die Spacer verändert, das darf trotzdem nicht passieren. Es kann nicht meine Aufgabe sein, Fehler der Montage zu beheben.



Deswegen hatte ich ja auch geschrieben das es nicht von vorne herein falsch verlegt sein sollte ! 

Aber Vertrauen ist gut Kontrolle ist besser wie man so schön sagt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (27. Januar 2012)

Scheuerstellen sollte man immer selber abkleben und CD legt die Folien auch bei. 
Der org. Lenker und Vorbau wird bei vielen Kauefern getauscht, so das der Haendler gar nicht zielgerichtet abkleben kann.

Mal davon ab - bei der artgerechten Haltung eines MTB kommen noch mehr Macken am Bike dazu. Auch wenn die Lackabschuerfung durch Praeventivmassnahmen haette verhindert werden koennen, ein MTB ist und bleibt ein Gebrauchsgegenstand fuer dreckige Spiele - also nicht drueber aergern.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## d-lo (27. Januar 2012)

Jaja, ihr habt ja recht...
Trotzdem, böse böse Montage-Holländer, bzw. Holländer-Montage...


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (27. Januar 2012)

d-lo schrieb:


> Jaja, ihr habt ja recht...
> Trotzdem, böse böse Montage-Holländer, bzw. Holländer-Montage...



...deine Aussagen über die armen Bergelosen Holländer sind schon richtig... 

Vertragen wir uns alle wieder !!!???


----------



## d-lo (27. Januar 2012)

Jop


----------



## hafrazi (27. Januar 2012)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Mal davon ab - bei der artgerechten Haltung eines MTB kommen noch mehr Macken am Bike dazu. Auch wenn die Lackabschuerfung durch Praeventivmassnahmen haette verhindert werden koennen, ein MTB ist und bleibt ein Gebrauchsgegenstand fuer dreckige Spiele - also nicht drueber aergern.



Danke


----------



## Matze. (27. Januar 2012)

Werden die wirklich in Holland montiert


----------



## d-lo (28. Januar 2012)

Matze. schrieb:


> Werden die wirklich in Holland montiert



Ja, aber keine Ahnung wieso...


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (28. Januar 2012)

d-lo schrieb:


> Ja, aber keine Ahnung wieso...



Weil die dort von USA mit dem Schiff ankommen glaube ich !!??


----------



## rick-the-big (28. Januar 2012)

Wohl eher aus China :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (28. Januar 2012)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> Wohl eher aus China :-D :-D :-D



Sorry stimmt ja......Taiwan lässt grüßen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (28. Januar 2012)

Matze. schrieb:


> Werden die wirklich in Holland montiert



warum auch nicht?
macht trek genauso und specialized auch




Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Weil die dort von USA mit dem Schiff ankommen glaube ich !!??



genau
weil sie dort auch gebaut werden


----------



## kantn-manuel (28. Januar 2012)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Scheuerstellen sollte man immer selber abkleben und CD legt die Folien auch bei.
> Der org. Lenker und Vorbau wird bei vielen Kauefern getauscht, so das der Haendler gar nicht zielgerichtet abkleben kann.
> 
> Mal davon ab - bei der artgerechten Haltung eines MTB kommen noch mehr Macken am Bike dazu. Auch wenn die Lackabschuerfung durch Praeventivmassnahmen haette verhindert werden koennen, ein MTB ist und bleibt ein Gebrauchsgegenstand fuer dreckige Spiele - also nicht drueber aergern.
> ...



Ich finde dass es ein Garantiefehler ist, da CD anscheinend keine EINDEUTIGEN Verlegepläne ausgibt! Mein HMod1 war Leitungsmässig ausgekreuzt (keine Scheuerstellen), dass 3er meiner Frau falsch verlegt und daher Schleifspuren. ....denn eines ist auch klar: Meine Kratzer,Lackabplatzungen mach ich mir schon selbst!!!

Freu mich schon auf den Tag, wo die Autohersteller Kratzfolien ins Handschuhfach legen. ( ...da schleift was??? -Garantie ??- haben sie ihre Klebefolien im Handschuhfach nicht gesehen??? )

Schwachsinn!!!

Bei den Preisen darf ich auch Qualität erwarten!


----------



## gmk (28. Januar 2012)

biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitttttteee
habt ihr "alle" euer erstes mtb wo bowden am rahmen schleifen könnten
...


----------



## rick-the-big (28. Januar 2012)

sehe das auch so, dass da jeder selbst drauf achten muss. das erste was ich mache wenn ich mir ein neues bike gekauft habe, ist die züge ordentlich zu verlegen und abzukleben, bzw zu schauen ob das gemacht worden ist. 

wer das nicht macht braucht sich auch nicht wundern


----------



## Bayer (28. Januar 2012)

was geht denn ab, scheuerspuren sollen zum Garantiefall werden, das ich nicht lache! Bald ist der Hersteller noch schuld wenn der Kunde seine Bremse nicht einbremst und dadurch einen Sturz fabriziert.


----------



## Ponch (28. Januar 2012)

Verstehe ich auch nicht. Es handelt sich um ein Sportgerät! Und um evtl. Scheuerstellen abzukleben liegen ja die kleinen Pads bei.
Bei einigen hier hat man ja wirklich das Gefühl Mama hilft ihnen noch beim Schuhe zubinden...


----------



## d-lo (28. Januar 2012)

Das ändert aber trotzdem nichts dran, dass die Züge desaströs verlegt waren, und das darf bei einem Rad in dieser Preisklasse nicht passieren. Das ist keine Meinung, das ist eine Tatsache. So etwas erwarte ich bei einem Versenderbike und nicht bei einer "Premiummarke" wie Cannondale. Und es kann auch nicht sein, dass sich der Besitzer um einen ordnungsgemäßen Anfangszustand des Rades kümmern muss, das ist Sache des Herstellers. Und über diese Punkte kann man auch nicht streiten, das ist die Grundvoraussetzung für Kaufverträge. Wie der Käufer damit umgehen sollte, steht auf einem anderen Blatt Papier. Tatsache ist: das Rad wurde nicht ordnungsgemäß montiert ausgeliefert. Punkt!


----------



## krokerleguane (28. Januar 2012)

Hi, 
ein paar Fragen:

Kann ich den unteren Steuersatz selber rausmachen oder ist der zu speziell. Hab schon öfters Steuersätze ausgebaut und eingebaut an meinen Prophets, dem Gemini und dem Super V. Jedoch sieht es beim Jekyll auf den ersten Blick etwas anders aus.

Welchen Steuersatz kann ich verbauen der nicht "integriert" oder so im Steuerrohr versenkt ist. Ich möchte einen verbauen bei dem das Lager unten praktisch ausserhalb des Steuerrohrs ist, damit ich 1cm mehr "Gabeleinbauhöhe" hab und dadurch der Lenkwinkel etwas flacher und der Radstand minimal länger wird.

Mein fetter Cane Creek 1.5 passt nicht, da der ~2cm weit eingetrieben wird, das geht beim Jekyl gar nicht.

Grüße berthold


----------



## Matze. (28. Januar 2012)

> warum auch nicht?
> macht trek genauso und specialized auch




Weil es in Taiwan vielleicht günstiger wäre? Hätte ich jedenfalls vermutet.4




> genau
> weil sie dort auch gebaut werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diablo666 (28. Januar 2012)

d-lo schrieb:


> Das ändert aber trotzdem nichts dran, dass die Züge desaströs verlegt waren, und das darf bei einem Rad in dieser Preisklasse nicht passieren. Das ist keine Meinung, das ist eine Tatsache. So etwas erwarte ich bei einem Versenderbike und nicht bei einer "Premiummarke" wie Cannondale. Und es kann auch nicht sein, dass sich der Besitzer um einen ordnungsgemäßen Anfangszustand des Rades kümmern muss, das ist Sache des Herstellers. Und über diese Punkte kann man auch nicht streiten, das ist die Grundvoraussetzung für Kaufverträge. Wie der Käufer damit umgehen sollte, steht auf einem anderen Blatt Papier. Tatsache ist: das Rad wurde nicht ordnungsgemäß montiert ausgeliefert. Punkt!





Dann musst du dich aber bei deinem Hädler beschweren, denn dieser ist dafür verantwortlich das Bike so aufzubauen das es in einem top zustand ist.

Manche radläden scheinen wohl die räder einfach nur auf die schnelle zusammenzuklatschen und gut ists. Bei uns wird z. B. so ein rad wie das Jekyll immer komplett durchgecheckt bis ins letzte detail damit es eben nicht zu so einer situation wie bei dir kommt.

Und ich würde an deiner stell die Außenhüllen etwas kürzen, dann dürfen diese auch nciht mehr so an der Gabelbrücke aufliegen.


Gruß Max


----------



## gmk (28. Januar 2012)

Matze. schrieb:


> Weil es in Taiwan vielleicht günstiger wäre? Hätte ich jedenfalls vermutet.4
> 
> 
> ...



warum schweißt nikolei noch in D?
warum werden die bikes von canyon in D zusammengebaut?
warum is es so schwer eine rahmenschutzfolie zu verkleben?

ist doch vollkommen egal
darauf wollte ich hinaus



			
				Matze. schrieb:
			
		

> Werden die wirklich in Holland montiert


----------



## chorge (29. Januar 2012)

Jetzt les ich seit 2 Tagen bei der sinnlosen Diskussion um die Rahmenschutzkleber mit... Sorry, aber ich kann es kaum glauben, was hier geschrieben wird! Wenn IRGENDJEMAND ne kleine Schuld an den Reibstellen hat, dann evtl. noch der Händler, der die Endmontage vorgenommen hat! Die Bikes werden in Holland nur vormontiert, und MÜSSEN nochmal von einer Fachkraft geprüft und eingerichtet werden. Geschieht dies nicht ordentlich, dann passieren solche Dinge!
Und mal ehrlich: Ich hab sowohl an meinem Nicolai, als auch an allen anderen Bikes meiner nun doch schon recht lange andauernden "Kariere" immer Scheuerspuren der Zughüllen gehabt! Selbst an ECHTEM Premium-Masterial, wie z.B. KLEIN-Rahmen und eben Nicolai - Cannondale ist für mich bei weitem nicht Premium, sondern nur keine Massenware wie Ghost, Bulls oder Cube. 
Das mit dem Scheuern ist letztendlich normal, und kann eben nur durch clever angebrachte Schutzkleber minimiert werden - aber in der heutigen Zeit mit absenkbarer Sattelstütze und 200 anderen Remotes vom Lenker aus, ist das eigentlich ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit! An meinem Claymore klebt inzwischen fast mehr Folie als Lack, und dennoch hab ich sicher in ein paar Wochen irgendwo ne Stelle, die ich eben nicht erwischt hab. Und sobald an der Konfig des Bikes was geändert wurde, passt die Folienplatzierung ja eh nicht mehr.

Fazit: Cannondale ist da nicht schuld! Ein guter Händler verbaut die mitgelieferten Schutzfolien möglichst optimal, und gibt die restlichen mit, damit der Kunde bei Bedarf noch nacharbeiten kann. Mehr ist IMHO nicht möglich...


----------



## kantn-manuel (29. Januar 2012)

d-lo schrieb:


> Der SAG Indicator wäre wieder im "stock": shop
> 
> Wer erbarmt sich und macht eine Massenbestellung?



habe jetzt welche bestellt. 
einen mehr als ich brauche!


----------



## kantn-manuel (29. Januar 2012)

transport kostet 3,54 dollar aus amerika, also nichts


----------



## 321Stefan (29. Januar 2012)

Hab auch grad  bestellt.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silbersurfer69 (29. Januar 2012)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> habe jetzt welche bestellt.
> einen mehr als ich brauche!



Kann Ich den haben???????


----------



## kantn-manuel (29. Januar 2012)

freunde freunde!
SAGMETER:

ich will mich ja nicht selbstständig machen mit dem Teil!

Der Link wurde von D-lo gepostet.
ihr könnt das ding ja selbst bestellen. Kostet 18,- Dollar und 3,54.- Dollar Transport. ( sollte kein Zoll und auch keine MWst. anfallen, da der Wert zu geringfügig ist)

Ihr könnt auch noch mit Paypal zahlen. Ich denke das ist halbwegs sicher.

Jetzt warten wir mal wann das Teil ankommt!

lg
manuel


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (29. Januar 2012)

Hi Leute,

Ich habe das Teilchen auch bestellt !
Ist doch echt ein Schnapp !

Es macht aus meiner Sicht (bezüglich Zoll) keinen Sinn mehrere 
SAG-Meter auf einmal zu bestellen da ab 2 Stück der Zoll 
(falls er hellsehen kann) die Sendung einziehen könnte !

Das Porto ist so gering das ich das nicht riskieren würde !

Es ist ja weniger die erhobene Märchensteuer plus Bearbeitungsgebühr 
sondern eher die aufzuwändende Zeit plus Fahrtkosten die zur Abholung 
beim nächsten Zollamt anfallen und die das Porto bei weitem übersteigen.

Aber das muss jeder selber wissen !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Ponch (29. Januar 2012)

Super, jetzt wollte ich auch gerade bestellen und nun ist er wieder ausverkauft. Wenn einer einen übrig hat bitte bei mir melden. Danke.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (29. Januar 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Super, jetzt wollte ich auch gerade bestellen und nun ist er wieder ausverkauft. Wenn einer einen übrig hat bitte bei mir melden. Danke.



Na das wäre ja ein Ding wenn ich den letzten erwischt hätte !
Hoffentlich habe ich den auch !?


----------



## chorge (30. Januar 2012)

@Big: hast du meine PN bekommen?!


----------



## fknobel (30. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

Hab Donnerstag auch eins Bestellt... meins befand sich am 28, in Salt Lake City. Weiter wird es noch nicht angezeigt... 

Vg

Florian


----------



## gmk (30. Januar 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Jetzt les ich seit 2 Tagen bei der sinnlosen Diskussion um die Rahmenschutzkleber mit... Sorry, aber ich kann es kaum glauben, was hier geschrieben wird! Wenn IRGENDJEMAND ne kleine Schuld an den Reibstellen hat, dann evtl. noch der Händler, der die Endmontage vorgenommen hat! Die Bikes werden in Holland nur vormontiert, und MÜSSEN nochmal von einer Fachkraft geprüft und eingerichtet werden. Geschieht dies nicht ordentlich, dann passieren solche Dinge!
> 
> ...
> ...



selten soviel ... gelesen
wenn du einen kratzer in dein auto machst, ist dann auch der händler schuld?


----------



## grey (30. Januar 2012)

wenn der händler das lenkrad so verbaut hat, dass es die windschutzscheibe zerkratzt vielleicht schon.


----------



## chorge (30. Januar 2012)

gmk schrieb:


> selten soviel ... gelesen
> wenn du einen kratzer in dein auto machst, ist dann auch der händler schuld?



Ich nehm mal an, dass du meinen Text nicht 100% richtig verstanden hast! Was ich sagen wollte ist, dass es normal ist, dass Reibstellen entstehen, und Cannondale da nichts dafür kann! Immerhin legen sie sogar extra Schutzfolie bei, was keinesfalls üblich ist bei anderen Herstellern... Man kann allerhöchstens noch erwarten, dass der Händler ggfls. so nett ist, und die Folien bereits platziert - was aber nicht unbedingt sein muss! Wenn er es macht - und dies sogar noch an die richtigen Stellen - ist dies jedoch ein gutes Zeichen... Was der Händler allerdings checken sollte, ist die Zugverlegung, dass diese korrekt ist. Darf ja aúch nicht passieren, dass eine Bremsleitung am KFZ irgendwo reibt weil ein Kabelbinder vergessen wurde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (30. Januar 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Ich nehm mal an, dass du meinen Text nicht 100% richtig verstanden hast! Was ich sagen wollte ist, dass es normal ist, dass Reibstellen entstehen, und Cannondale da nichts dafür kann! Immerhin legen sie sogar extra Schutzfolie bei, was keinesfalls üblich ist bei anderen Herstellern... Man kann allerhöchstens noch erwarten, dass der Händler ggfls. so nett ist, und die Folien bereits platziert - was aber nicht unbedingt sein muss! Wenn er es macht - und dies sogar noch an die richtigen Stellen - ist dies jedoch ein gutes Zeichen... Was der Händler allerdings checken sollte, ist die Zugverlegung, dass diese korrekt ist. Darf ja aúch nicht passieren, dass eine Bremsleitung am KFZ irgendwo reibt weil ein Kabelbinder vergessen wurde!



genau so sehe ich das auch! "versteckte Mängel" gehören CD bzw. dem Händler! so wie eben eine korrekte Zugverlegung!

für mich ist das thema hiermit beendet!


----------



## Nador (30. Januar 2012)

Servus Leute, hätte mal eine kleine Frage an euch.
Fahre bis jetzt Hardtail (Cube LTD) und will mir jetzt noch ein Fully zulegen.
Einsatzzweck sind AM-Touren, Trailspaß und ggf. auch wieder ein Alpencross.

Bin jetzt einfach bei Cannondale hängengeblieben, ich steh einfach auf das Dämpferkonzept und die Optik.

Bin jetzt nur an der Überlegung angekommen obs das Jekyll oder ein Claymore wird (jeweils 2011er Modell).

Hab mich jetzt von der Optik einfach ein wenig ins Claymore verliebt, auch wenn das Jekyll wohl das vernünftigere Bike wäre.

Frage mich jetzt eben, ob sich das Claymore auch ~2000hm treten lässt,  oder ob das doch eher die Qual wird. Muss dazu sagen, dass mein HT  momentan auch fast 14,5 Kg wiegt und ich schon recht fit bin.


Würde mich einfach über ein paar Meinungen und Anregungen freuen.

Gruß,
Jul


----------



## rick-the-big (30. Januar 2012)

cube ltd mit fast 14,5kg? respekt!   

nimm lieber das jekyll wenn du die 2000hm auch hoch fahren möchtest


----------



## OlafOlafson (30. Januar 2012)

in einer woche bin ich besitzer eines claymores und will die 2000 hm auch packen.... aber hab natürlich noch keine erfahrung damit 

denke aber, dass es mit absenkbarer gabel schon gehen müsste, halt nicht gerade im renntempo aber das ist auch nicht mein anspruch.


----------



## d-lo (30. Januar 2012)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> cube ltd mit fast 14,5kg? respekt!
> 
> nimm lieber das jekyll wenn du die 2000hm auch hoch fahren möchtest



                     Jup, da schließ ich mich an. So wie Du Deinen Einsatzbereich beschreibst, ist das Jekyll meines Erachtens die bessere Wahl. AM, Trailspaß und Alpencross - genau dafür wurde das Jekyll gemacht. Und keine Sorge, das geht bergab wie die Sau!


----------



## fknobel (30. Januar 2012)

So Jungs gibts hier in AC auch, die Hardtails bringen dann aber auch schon mal 15-16kg auf die Waage! Müssen wohl Rahmen aus Vollmaterial sein!?  

@Nador:

Zu deinem Profil passt auf jeden fall ehr das Jekyll! Vorallem wegen der Alpen Nr., ich glaube nicht das es mit einem Claymor ein vergnügen ist 2000hm Hoch zu Kurbeln! Das aus mehrerlei hinsicht... 1. ist das Claymor noch mal ne ecke Schwerer bei entsprechendem Aufbau "der auch dem Leistungsvermögen des Bikes gerecht wird". Und 2. ist die Geo schon ehr Abfahrtslastig, was die Bergauffahrt nicht gerade begünstigt. Außerdem hört man auch immer wieder mal, das die Adaption des Jekyll Prinzips auf das Claymor nicht ganz so gelungen ist. 

Konkret wäre da ein Jekyll mit 160er Gabel "RockShox Lyrik oder FOX 36er" ehr die Lösung für dich. Kann man gut Enduro mit Fahren, aber eben auch super Bergauf! 

Vg

Florian


----------



## rick-the-big (30. Januar 2012)

ich würde ehrlich gesagt aufm jekyll immer die 32er fox drauf lassen, is leichter u passt besser zum bike. ist ja eher ein allmountain als ein enduro, wo man die 36 normalerweise verbaut. kommt nat. noch drauf an was man mit dem jekyll machen will. aber für den normalen allmountainbetrieb ist die 32er doch top. sogar an der normalen rl gibts nix auszusetzen. hab momentan die 32 fit rlc und die 32 rl hier und die nehmen sich nicht viel 

klar ist die 36 steifer, aber brauch man das am jekyll?? is ja widerrum auch kein dh-monster


----------



## anditirol (30. Januar 2012)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> ich würde ehrlich gesagt aufm jekyll immer die 32er fox drauf lassen, is leichter u passt besser zum bike. ist ja eher ein allmountain als ein enduro, wo man die 36 normalerweise verbaut. kommt nat. noch drauf an was man mit dem jekyll machen will. aber für den normalen allmountainbetrieb ist die 32er doch top. sogar an der normalen rl gibts nix auszusetzen. hab momentan die 32 fit rlc und die 32 rl hier und die nehmen sich nicht viel
> 
> klar ist die 36 steifer, aber brauch man das am jekyll?? is ja widerrum auch kein dh-monster



Das hätte ich vor gut einem Jahr auch noch unterschrieben, mehrere grosse Reparaturen und ein kompletter Austausch mit dann erneuter Reparatur war die Folge... Wenn das Rad seinem Charakter entsprechend bewegt wird ist die 32er RLC unterbemessen... Beim nächsten Bike kommt wieder eine Lyrik drauf, auch wenns dann etwas schwerer wird...


----------



## rick-the-big (30. Januar 2012)

hm, dann müssten die neuen 32er schon deutlich schlechter sein als die alten. wenn ich überlege was ich mit der 100er rl vom sting alu und der 120er vom carbon sting schon alles gemacht habe, die waren absolut top!! die rl am jekyll fahr ich jetzt gut 1000km. ausser ein bisl geklapper (was normal sein soll, aber ein bisl nervt) ist das wirklich eine klasse gabel!

naja, ausnahmen bestätigen die regel. habe auch schon genug kaputte rock shoxen gesehen 

was war denn genau kaputt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (30. Januar 2012)

anditirol schrieb:


> Das hätte ich vor gut einem Jahr auch noch unterschrieben, mehrere grosse Reparaturen und ein kompletter Austausch mit dann erneuter Reparatur war die Folge... Wenn das Rad seinem Charakter entsprechend bewegt wird ist die 32er RLC unterbemessen... Beim nächsten Bike kommt wieder eine Lyrik drauf, auch wenns dann etwas schwerer wird...



Deckt sich mit meiner Einschätzung - ich fahr auch 'ne Lyrik im Jekyll schon allein, weil es die 32 nicht mit 20er Steckachse gibt. Auf die DH Mico an der Lyrik hab' ich zugunsten des Lockouts allerdings verzichtet.

CD Teamfahrer fahren z.T. das Jekyll sogar mit 180mm Gabel, anstell des Claymore.


----------



## Nador (30. Januar 2012)

Hm, ihr bestätigt alle mein Vernunftsgefühl. Ist wohl die sinnvollere  Entscheidung, was mit mehr Federweg kann man sich ja immernoch  irgendwann holen 

Kann mir jemand was zu dem Shop hier berichten, das Angebot wäre  natürlich ein Knaller im Vergleich zu dem was ich bis jetzt so gefunden hatte:  http://www.bunnyhop.de/xtc/product_info.php?products_id=6240

Gruß,
Jul


----------



## fknobel (30. Januar 2012)

Na ja, der Hinterbau ist schon deutlich Potenter als eine 32er FOX, egal ob RL oder FIT RLC. Außerdem sieht die 32er schon reichlich nach Zahnstocher aus am Jekyll. Da passt eine 36er oder Lyrik (meiner meinung nach) einfach besser zum Jekyll mit seinen riesen Hydroform-Alurohren. 

Ich kann mich noch errinern wie ich im Oktober bei einer Tour zufällig an der Gabel runtergeschaut hab als ich über einen Wurzeltepich gefahren bin. Was ich da gesehen hab, hat mir gar nicht gefallen! Ich konnte richtig sehen wie die 32er geflattert und sich verwunden hat. Ergo steht seitdem für mich fest, das die 32er sicher ne top Gabel ist, aber mit 150mm einfach deutlich über dem liegt für das sie uhrsprünglich mal gedacht war! Die 80/100 und 120mm 32er Fox sind da sicher was ganz anderes...

Aber es kommt halt auch drauf an was man mit dem Bike macht. Der Normale Touren Alpencrosser oder Mittelgebirgs Allmountain Fahrer wird mit einer 32er sicher locker zufrieden sein. Willst aber auch mal ein Enduro Rennen bestreiten oder es öfters mal richtig Laufenlassen Bergab. Wird die Gabel schnell an ihre grenzen stoßen, ganz im gegensatz zum Hinterbau! 

@Nador:

Top Preis, vorallem wenn du Umbauen möchtest!  Zum Shop kann ich leider nichts sagen...

@rick-the-big:
Also bei mir Klappert nichts an der Gabel! Ich kann irgendwie auch nicht glauben das es sich dabei um normale geräusche halten soll? Hast mal geschaut ob genug Öl in der Gabel ist? Scheinbar werden die Fox Gabeln regelmäßig mit zuwenig Öl in den Standrohre ausgeliefert...


----------



## rick-the-big (30. Januar 2012)

najut, dann bin ich eben der normale-standart-allmountain-alpencrosser   

halten wir einfach fest dass es drauf ankommt was man damit machen will


----------



## fknobel (30. Januar 2012)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> najut, dann bin ich eben der normale-standart-allmountain-alpencrosser
> 
> halten wir einfach fest dass es drauf ankommt was man damit machen will



Keine ahnung wie du so fährst... mich stöts wenn die Gabel gut sichtbar flext! Ich bekomm lieber nen Schlag in den Lenker als das die Gabel das wechflext...


----------



## Ponch (30. Januar 2012)

Die 32er Gabeln sind am Jekyll wirklich fehl am Platz. Schon rein optisch wirken sie wie ein Fremdkörper wenn man den fetten Rahmen betrachtet.
Auch lässt die Performance der meisten 32er Forken doch eher zu wünschen übrig. Kein Vergleich z.B. zu einer Lyrik. Da performt der Hinterbau des Jekyll aber deutlich besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rick-the-big (30. Januar 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Keine ahnung wie du so fährst... mich stöts wenn die Gabel gut sichtbar flext! Ich bekomm lieber nen Schlag in den Lenker als das die Gabel das wechflext...




wieso, sattelstützen sollen doch auch flexen

geschmäcker sind halt verschieden. ich spar lieber 300g und fahr dafür die 32er, für mich reichts

mit der performance kann ich jetzt, wie gesagt, nicht so unterschreiben, bin aber noch keine lyrik gefahren.


----------



## Puls220 (30. Januar 2012)

Ein Punkt ist auch: Jekyll und Claymore haben eine Bikepark-Freigabe, Lyrik und 36er ebenfalls, aber die 32er so weit ich weiß nicht...


----------



## chorge (30. Januar 2012)

Also ich würde auch zum Jekyll raten! Passt einfach perfekt zum geforderten Einsatzzweck. Das Claymore ist tatsächlich recht hecklastig, und somit nicht sooo easy bergauf zu bewegen. Andererseits geht es besser als ich ein wenig befürchtet hatte - und das ist gut so, denn auch ich werde mein Claymore rund 2000hm am Stück hochkurbeln! Auch durch die Gegend getragen werden wird es viel... Wenn ich kein 150mm-Bike in Form meines Nicolai Helius bereits fahren würde, hätte ich mir persönlich auch eher das Jekyll als das Claymore gekauft, da es bei meiner Süßen wirklich 1A funktioniert. Ich wollte allerdings einfach nochmal nen Touch mehr Federweg. Ob es nötig ist, sei mal dahingestellt. 
Die Gabel im Jekyll würde ich (für mich!!) allerdings auch gegen ne etwas dickere tauschen, da ich mit meinen >80Kg das Rad doch recht grob bewege, und ich somit ganz gern was stabileres als ne Fox 32 hab. Die Gabel ist zwar sehr gut, und bei leichteren Fahrern sicher TOP, aber ich würde eher ne Marzochi 55, Lyrik oder Fox 36 einbauen.


----------



## rick-the-big (30. Januar 2012)

Nador schrieb:


> Hm, ihr bestätigt alle mein Vernunftsgefühl. Ist wohl die sinnvollere  Entscheidung, was mit mehr Federweg kann man sich ja immernoch  irgendwann holen
> 
> Kann mir jemand was zu dem Shop hier berichten, das Angebot wäre  natürlich ein Knaller im Vergleich zu dem was ich bis jetzt so gefunden hatte:  http://www.bunnyhop.de/xtc/product_info.php?products_id=6240
> 
> ...



super shop mit sehr netten kompetenten jungs. hab meins da gekauft, war persönlich dort weil nur 40km von mir entfernt. immer wieder gern!


----------



## chorge (30. Januar 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Außerdem hört man auch immer wieder mal, das die Adaption des Jekyll Prinzips auf das Claymor nicht ganz so gelungen ist.



Sagt wer...?


----------



## Nador (30. Januar 2012)

@rick-the-big
danke dir, das klingt doch super. hab ihnen direkt mal gemailt und gefragt, welche größen sie noch auf lager haben 

zum thema gabel werd ich mal schaun wies mir zusagt, zur not kann ich immernoch tauschen. 
aber mit meinen 78kg und dem einsatzzweck wird sie wohl vorerst ganz gut zurechtkommen denke ich mal.


----------



## chorge (30. Januar 2012)

Du kannst die OPEN BATH Gabel zudem sehr gut auf dein Gewicht abstimmen, indem du im linken Holm ein wenig mit der Ölmenge variierst! Dadurch wird sie z.b. etwas progressiver gegen Ende...


----------



## rick-the-big (30. Januar 2012)

> @rick-the-big:
> Also bei mir Klappert nichts an der Gabel! Ich kann irgendwie auch nicht glauben das es sich dabei um normale geräusche halten soll? Hast mal geschaut ob genug Öl in der Gabel ist? Scheinbar werden die Fox Gabeln regelmäßig mit zuwenig Öl in den Standrohre ausgeliefert...



hm hört sich so an, als wenn die feder ans standrohr kommt und drann klappert. iwer hier meinte dass das normal wäre, hätte er auch. hört sich beim ganz leichten einfedern an wie ein loser steuersatz


----------



## Puls220 (30. Januar 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Sagt wer...?



So explizit hab' ich es zwar nicht gelesen - aber das Jekyll wurde in allen (mir bekannten) Test ziemlich gehypt und als perfekter Allrounder/sehr ausgewogen bezeichnet. 

Das Claymore wurde dagegen wegen der hohen Front und des weit eintauchende Hinterbaus beim bergauf fahren als weniger auswogen kritisiert (nicht zuletzt hier auf mtb-news).

Wenn man Jekyll und Claymore vergleicht, kann man schon den Eindruck gewinnen, als sei das Federungskonzept hauptsächlich für's Jekyll entwickelt worden (mutmaßlich deutlich höhere Verkaufszahlen, Rahmen in Alu und Carbon, 5 Modell erhältlich) und dann mit anderem Anlenkungsverhältnis (längere Wippe, geschwungener Hauptrahmen um Platz zu schaffen) an das Claymore angepasst worden (nur Alu-Rahmen, 3 Modelle erhältlich).

Ich hab' hier (Raum Frankfurt) erstmal ettliche CD Händler abtelefoniert, bevor ich auf den ersten gestoßen bin, der überhaupt Claymores geordert hatte.


----------



## Diablo666 (30. Januar 2012)

Ich würde dir auch eher zum Jekyll raten, denn das bike ist wircklich erste sahne, egabl ob bergauf oder bergab

Hab mein Jekyll mittlerweile aber soweit umgebaut das es quasi wie ein kleiner bruder vom Cleymore ist und bewege dieses dementsprächend vom AM auf denn Alpen bis zum Bikepark in Bad Wildbad, und bin echt mehr als zufrieden mit dem teil.


Gruß Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (30. Januar 2012)

Naja - wenn man das Claymore "offen" fährt, taucht es hinten weit ein! Macht man es aber zu, und senkt dazu noch die Gabel ab, bleibt der Sitzwinkel quasi stabil, und somit fährt sich das Bike besser als erwartet bergauf!
Die hohe Front wurde im Laufe des Jahres überarbeitet, indem der untere konische Spacer flacher wurde. Wenn man nun die restlichen Spacer wegläßt, ist die Front sicher nicht mehr zu hoch für Enduro! Im reinen DH mag das anders sein, aber das ist ja nicht das Revier des Bikes IMHO... Zudem gefällt mir das mit der hohen Front extrem gut, da ich das Rad zum Bikebergsteigen und Vertriden verwende - hier ist die hohe Front bei steilen technischen Passagen sogar von Vorteil! OK - also nicht grad der Haupteinsatzzweck in Frankfurt, aber eben hier im Allgäu...
Perfekt wäre das Claymore mit 2° steilerem Sitzwinkel, aber man kann eben nicht alles haben. Das mit dem "nur" in Alu finde ich nicht schlimm, da IMHO nach wie vor CFK nix an nem MTB im rauhen Einsatz an Felsen zu suchen hat.


----------



## fknobel (30. Januar 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> So explizit hab' ich es zwar nicht gelesen - aber das Jekyll wurde in allen (mir bekannten) Test ziemlich gehypt und als perfekter Allrounder/sehr ausgewogen bezeichnet.
> 
> Das Claymore wurde dagegen wegen der hohen Front und des weit eintauchende Hinterbaus beim bergauf fahren als weniger auswogen kritisiert (nicht zuletzt hier auf mtb-news).
> 
> ...



Genau das meinte ich, es scheint einfach nicht so ausgewogen zu sein wie das Jekyll. Aber wie gesagt, das mag halt jeder anders... vermuhtlich fahren wir auch alle unterschiedlich lange vobauten. Jeder hat da halt andere vorzüge...


----------



## rick-the-big (30. Januar 2012)

> vermuhtlich fahren wir auch alle unterschiedlich lange vobauten. Jeder hat da halt andere vorzüge...



ich hab nen ganz kurzen hahahah  

nee, hab mir nen xl-rahmen gekauft und den vorbau von 100mm auf 80mm verkürzt. finds jetzt top bei 1,93m größe


----------



## fknobel (30. Januar 2012)

Geht mir ähnlich... XL Rahmen mit 75mm Vorbau mit 12° bei 1,91m. Bei der anderen Gabel gehe ich vermuhtlich sogar auf 60-50mm Länge runter... mal schauen.


----------



## NoX_Rider (31. Januar 2012)

Nador schrieb:


> Hm, ihr bestätigt alle mein Vernunftsgefühl. Ist wohl die sinnvollere  Entscheidung, was mit mehr Federweg kann man sich ja immernoch  irgendwann holen
> 
> Kann mir jemand was zu dem Shop hier berichten, das Angebot wäre  natürlich ein Knaller im Vergleich zu dem was ich bis jetzt so gefunden hatte:  http://www.bunnyhop.de/xtc/product_info.php?products_id=6240
> 
> ...





Dort hab ich mein 4er vor einer Woche gekauft !! hammer geiler Shop, super Support und das Bike wa 3 Tage nach Bestellung bei mir, vormontiert und die Verpackung wa 1a!!

Kann ich als nur empfehlen!


----------



## Ponch (31. Januar 2012)

Was fahren hier einige für große Rahmen. 
Ich bin 184cm und habe mich für ein M entschieden. Vorbau 80 oder 85mm.
Aber das ist ja auch immer Geschmackssache.
Die Cannondales fallen jedenfalls eher groß aus wenn man mit anderen Marken vergleicht.


----------



## chorge (31. Januar 2012)

Also mein Claymore fällt klein aus! Bei L hat es nur ein 46er Sitzrohr... Geht gerade noch so, mit meinen 1,87m
Meine Süße fährt ihr Jekyll in M bei 1,74m - sie hat aber sehr lange Beine und Arme!


----------



## Ponch (31. Januar 2012)

Mag beim Claymore so sein. Ich hätte vielleicht Jekyll schreiben sollen und nicht Cannondale. 
Steht beim Bunnyhopshop z.B. auch in der Artikelbeschreibung mit drin wie ich eben gesehen habe


----------



## rick-the-big (31. Januar 2012)

Ist ja auch geschmackssache. manche fahren lieber kleinere rahmen und manche lieber größere. Hauptsache man fühlt sich drauf wohl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (31. Januar 2012)

Man sollte jedenfalls ne Testrunde drehen, und die Sattelstütze gut einstellen!
Bei "unserem" Jekyll ist die 42cm Reverb jedenfalls rund 10cm mit dem statischen Teil aus dem Rahmen draußen - passt 1A also bei meiner Freundin, aber ein S Rahmen wäre definitiv zu klein gewesen! Ich würde beim Jekyll mindestens ein L nehmen, aber u.U. vielleicht sogar ein XL!


----------



## Nador (31. Januar 2012)

Muss schauen dass ich die Tage mal auf eins sitzen kann, Probefahren is  grad schlecht nachdem es wieder gemeint hat schneien zu müssen..

Will das eigentlich jetzt schnell abchecken, solange die noch Jekylls auf Lager haben


----------



## chorge (31. Januar 2012)

Wie groß bist du?


----------



## Nador (31. Januar 2012)

Ich bin so 1,87m groß.. Denke dass ein M knapp wird, auch wenn ich eigentlich zum kleineren Rahmen tendieren würde, nachdem ich mein HT ne Nummer größer genommen hatte und ich jetzt gerne die Wendigkeit vom kleineren hätte.


----------



## chorge (31. Januar 2012)

Nimm das L!!! Definitiv... Passt dir unter Garantie! M wird zu klein, ausser du willst nur Bikepark-Einsatz. XL dürfte zu groß sein, wenn du zu nem kleineren Rahmen tendierst. Daher: L


----------



## d-lo (31. Januar 2012)

Nador schrieb:


> Ich bin so 1,87m groß.. Denke dass ein M knapp wird, auch wenn ich eigentlich zum kleineren Rahmen tendieren würde, nachdem ich mein HT ne Nummer größer genommen hatte und ich jetzt gerne die Wendigkeit vom kleineren hätte.



Schließ mich da chorge an, L ist imho die bessere Wahl. Fahre selber mit 180 cm und 84 SL ein M, das ist genau richtig, recht viel größer dürfte ich aber nicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nador (31. Januar 2012)

Hmm okay, hab ich schon befürchtet, dann muss ich mal schauen was ich mache, nachdem bunnyhop nur noch Größe M vorhanden hat.
Vielleicht findet sich woanderst auch noch so ein Killer-Angebot..


----------



## chorge (31. Januar 2012)

Ruf mal in der Bikeline-Ulm an - vielleicht ist da ja noch was da?!
http://www.bikeline-ulm.de/


----------



## Nador (31. Januar 2012)

Danke für den Tipp, werde ich heute mittag mal durchklingeln und nachfragen.


----------



## chorge (31. Januar 2012)

Alternative: http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...-Jekyll-4-2011-Magnesium-White-Mountainbike-S


----------



## fknobel (31. Januar 2012)

Mal ne kurze frage an die Leute die hier ne Lyrik oder ne 36er FOX fahren...

Wie empfindet ihr die Klettereigenschaften an Steilen rampen mit der anderen Gabel "also Lyrik oder 36er FOX"? 

Ich brauch die Absenkung bei meiner 32er FOX immer seltener und frage mich inzwischen ob ich überhaupt noch eine brauche? Allerdings kann das mit einer Gabel die ca. 2cm höher baut auch schon wieder ganz anders aussehen.

Wie sind da eure erfahrungen so?

Danke und Gruß

Florian


----------



## rick-the-big (31. Januar 2012)

> Ich brauch die Absenkung bei meiner 32er FOX immer seltener und frage mich inzwischen ob ich überhaupt noch eine brauche? Allerdings kann das mit einer Gabel die ca. 2cm höher baut auch schon wieder ganz anders aussehen.



jo das geht mir genau so. bis jetzt locker überall hochgekommen. 
schau doch mal nach der einbauhöhe auf der foxseite


----------



## fknobel (31. Januar 2012)

Hab ich schon, und auch für die Gabeln die mich Interessieren.

Einbauhöhen:

FOX 32 150mm = 525mm -> Original Gabel

FOX 36 160mm = 540mm
BOS Deville 160mm = 545mm
RockShox Lyrik 160mm = 545mm
BOS Deville 170mm = 555mm

Sind im ungünstigstenfalls also 3cm mehr als Original... sieht jetzt am Zollstock bzw. auf dem Papier nicht nach so viel aus. Hab wohl noch drei Spacer unterm Vorbau bzw. die Konisch zulaufende Kappe vom Original Steuersatz, die ja bei einem tapered Steuersatz oben weg fallen würde. Da könnte ich also noch was raus holen was die Lenker Position betrifft. insofern würde sich meine Aktuelle Sitzposition vermutlich nicht groß ändern. Frage mich aber trotzdem ob der Schwerpunkt sich da durch nicht doch erheblich ändert an Steilenrampen und der Hobel deutlich leichter steigt...


----------



## grey (31. Januar 2012)

ich würd mir das gut überlegen, 2cm sind nicht wenig an der front

da ich auch bei steileren rampen lieber fahre als trage, hab ich mir die talas im claymore gelassen.


----------



## rick-the-big (31. Januar 2012)

greyz schrieb:


> ich würd mir das gut überlegen, 2cm sind nicht wenig an der front
> 
> da ich auch bei steileren rampen lieber fahre als trage, hab ich mir die talas im claymore gelassen.



denk ich auch...


----------



## 321Stefan (31. Januar 2012)

Hallo, ist nicht so schlimm, nimm eine Lyrik mit U-Turn, dann kanst Du sie wenn es nötig ist absenken.

Hab grad mein Jekyll in Arbeit: Zur Wahl (bzw. in meiner Werkstatt) stehen: Totem Soloair schwarz, Lyrik 2Step silber, 36 Talas weiß eine ältere mit 3 Stufen oder 36 Van in schwarz alle mit 1,5er Steuerrohr.
Ich weis aber noch nicht genau wohin die Reise geht, entweder leichter - Kurbel Tausch X0, leichte Laufräder dann bleibt die 32 Talas
oder heftig und schwer: denke an Totem um schöne scharze Syncros Laufräder

oder irgendwas dazwischen, anfangen werde ich wohl mit der Lyrik

werde die tage mal anfangen zum testen (erstmal Gabel tauschen) dann schau ich weiter

Gabeln mit 1.5er Schaft haben sich in meiner Cannondale Schrauber Zeit doch etliche angesammelt.

Das Jekyll von meiner Frau bleibt so wie es jetzt ist (nur noch leichte Laufräder müssen rein). Sie ist super glücklich mit Ihrem und läßt mich nix mehr umbauen

Grüße Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (31. Januar 2012)

2cm sind nicht wenig. Da das Jekyll aber mit einer Menge an Spacern unterm Vorbau ausgeliefert und von den meisten auch so gefahren wird ist es halb so schlimm.
Zudem steht die neue Gabel sowieso viel tiefer im Federweg (sag).


----------



## Ponch (31. Januar 2012)

321Stefan schrieb:


> Hab grad mein Jekyll in Arbeit: Zur Wahl (bzw. in meiner Werkstatt) stehen: Totem Soloair schwarz, Lyrik 2Step silber, 36 Talas weiß eine ältere mit 3 Stufen oder 36 Van in schwarz alle mit 1,5er Steuerrohr.
> Ich weis aber noch nicht genau wohin die Reise geht, entweder leichter - Kurbel Tausch X0, leichte Laufräder dann bleibt die 32 Talas
> oder heftig und schwer: denke an Totem um schöne scharze Syncros Laufräder



Das mit der Totem würde ich noch mal überdenken. Viel zu schwer und was willst du mit 180mm am Jekyll? Das steht doch endgültig in keinem Zusammenhang mehr mit den 150mm (oder 155) am Heck.
Eine Lyrik mit 170mm ist da schon das Limit wenn du mich fragst.
Die kannst du dann schön soft abstimmen und hast ein super Fahrwerk. Die 36er Fox ist natürlich auch eine Option.


----------



## fknobel (31. Januar 2012)

Genau das denke ich auch die ganze zeit! 

Spacerturm verkleinern und dann bauche ich eh noch nen anderen Vorbau. Hab jetzt einen syntace Force 1.5 mit 75mm und 12°. Mit einer anderen Gabel würde ein Syntace MegaForce 2 mit 50 oder 60mm und 6° ran kommen. Also auch etwas flacher... Theoretisch also keine veränderung an der Sitzposition.

Ach ja, SAG hab ich schon ausgerechnet... bringt nicht so viel. Vorallem Bergauf zieht sich die Gabel eh aus. Da ist die SAG nummer schnell essig!

Also ist die frage eigentlich die: 

Steigt das Rad schneller an einer Rampe wenn es höherbaut, auch wenn der Fahrer immer noch exakt gleich sitzt auf dem Rad? 

Hab mich da noch nie so inensiv mit beschäftigt.


----------



## Ponch (31. Januar 2012)

Etwas mehr Sag wird es schon sein. Mit wie viel hast du denn gerechnet?


----------



## 321Stefan (31. Januar 2012)

Die Totem steht zur Zeit halt so rum, die wird aufjeden Fall mal getestet. Bei Soloair kann man sie mit schön viel Sag fahren, denke das würde schon gehen.

Aber wie gesagt, wohin die Reise geht stellt sich raus.

Die beste gabel von den genannten ist meines Erachtens immer noch die 36er Van. Stabil, einfach und steif.

Die vernüftigste wohl die Lyrik, am besten mit U-Turn.

Ist aber natürlich nur meine bescheidene Meinung

Grüße Stefan


----------



## fknobel (31. Januar 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Etwas mehr Sag wird es schon sein. Mit wie viel hast du denn gerechnet?



Also die 32er FOX fahr ich aktuell mit ca. 25% SAG, also ca. 37mm "+/- ein paar Millimeter". 

Bei einer Gabel mit 160mm würde ich dann vermuhtlich 25-30% SAG fahren, bei einer 170mm Gabel auf jeden fall 30% SAG. Das wäre dann in Zahlen etwa folgende Werte...

160mm 25-30% SAG = 40-48mm
170mm 30% SAG = 51mm


----------



## fknobel (31. Januar 2012)

321Stefan schrieb:


> Die Totem steht zur Zeit halt so rum, die wird aufjeden Fall mal getestet. Bei Soloair kann man sie mit schön viel Sag fahren, denke das würde schon gehen.
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, wohin die Reise geht stellt sich raus.
> 
> ...



Berichte auf jeden fall mal!


----------



## Puls220 (31. Januar 2012)

Ich fahre eine Lyrik RC2L im Jekyll - für mich der beste Kompromiss.

Die Absenkung braucht man nicht zwingend, aber an steilen Rampen oder langen Anstiegen ist es schon sehr hilfreich, genauso wie das Floodgate. Durch 45mm Absenkung komme ich viel tiefer als mit der orginal verbauten Float 32.

Im Frühjahr will ich mal die 10mm "Longtravel Hülse" einbauen => 170mm (hier aus dem Forum), vorallem weil ich dann die gleiche Feder mit weniger Druckstufendämpfung fahren kann (so der Plan). Voll ausgefahren hat man dann noch etwas abfahrtgünstigere Winkel.

---

Thema Rahmengröße: Ich bin früher immer eher große Rahmen gefahren, hab' mich aber diesmal (nach Probefahrt von "M" und "L") zum kleineren Rahmen durchgerungen - M bei 1,83 und SL86. Jetzt nach einigen Wochen Winterpause kam er mir erstmal wieder etwas kompakt vor - bin aber dennoch zufrieden.

Bei 1,87 denke ich aber auch, dass es langsam knapp wird - die CD Sattelstütze ziehe ich schon fast bis Max aus. Wenn man noch eine viel längere Sattelstütze verwenden muss, wird die Kiste wahrscheinlich etwas hecklastig.

Bezüglich CD Rahmengrößen würde ich weniger sagen, dass die Jekyll Rahmen insgesamt groß ausfallen, sondern vor allem dass die Unterschiede zwischen M und L eher gering sind. Andere Hersteller die nur 3-4 Rahmengrößen anbieten, stufen z.T. in 5" Schritten ab - das ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.

Bei CD liegen zwischen M und L gerade mal 2,1cm (<1") im Standover und 2,6cm Oberrohrlänge.

Da habe alle um 1,80 die Qual der Wahl zwischen M und L...


----------



## anditirol (1. Februar 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Bei 1,87 denke ich aber auch, dass es langsam knapp wird - die CD Sattelstütze ziehe ich schon fast bis Max aus. Wenn man noch eine viel längere Sattelstütze verwenden muss, wird die Kiste wahrscheinlich etwas hecklastig.



Stimmt so nicht.. Die Rahmen unterscheiden sich hinten nicht, auch der Sitzwinkel bleibt gleich. Dementsprechend ändert sich auch die Sitzposition nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (1. Februar 2012)

Hat einer von euch schon Erfahrung mit dem XTR Trail 985 Shadow Plus Schaltwerk?
Ich überlege mit das anstatt der X0 an mein Jekyll zu schrauben. Aber vorher würde ich schon ganz gerne wissen ob es die Kette wirklich besser hält. 
Fährt ansonsten jemand den Bionicon C.Guide v2 und kann berichten? Da würde mich insbesondere das Laufgeräusch der Kette interessieren.


----------



## d-lo (1. Februar 2012)

Ich hab mir die C-Guide hingebaut, konnte Sie bis jetzt aber leider nur kurz auf der Straße Probefahren. Geräusch ist sehr leise und unauffällig, man hört ein leises Schnurren, was ich persönlich vom Klang ziemlich gut finde.


----------



## anditirol (1. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte auch die C-Guide verbaut. Am Anfang fand ich sie gut, nach und nach kamen aber immer mehr Nachteile auf. Bei mir hat sich der Kettenverschleiss drastisch erhöht. Nach ca. 20.000 hm war eine KMC Kette zu 50 % verschlissen, die als sehr haltbar getestete Schimano Kette war noch schneller durch. Für Transalptouren völlig ungeeignet da Schlamm usw. immer wieder auf die Kette kommt, einmal habe ich mir sogar die C-Guide durch viel Schlamm weg gerissen. 
Der Wiederstand ist auf dem grossen Kettenblatt (39er) extrem gross. Merkt man nicht wenn man mal 1000 hm macht, nach einer anständigen Transalp ist der Unterschied zwischen mit und ohne enorm. 
Der Kettenschlag wird etwas weniger, wobei nur auf dem grossen Blatt. Garantie hat man trotz C-Guide aber keine dass die Kette nicht vom Blatt springt, des öfteren passiert. Auch negativ zu sehen ist der Verschleiss der Führungsrolle der C-Guide. Ich drehte alle 10.000 hm die Rolle um 1/4 Drehnung. Einmal vergessen schon war sie durch...

Mein Fazit: Entweder eine richtige Kettenführung oder keine. Viell. ist die neue XTR Trail auch eine Option wenn man den Kettenschlag verringern will, hört man doch viel positives darüber... Wobei ich auch viel positives von der C-Guide gehört habe...


----------



## d-lo (1. Februar 2012)

Die neue C-Guide ist schon etwas ausgereifter als die alte. Erfahrungen hab ich aber auch nur im C-Guide Fred "erlesen".


----------



## Ponch (1. Februar 2012)

Zwei Meinungen in kürzester Zeit. Danke! 
@anditirol

was fährst du denn aktuell für ein Schaltwerk?
Ich habe bei mir ja das Standard XTR Schaltwerk durch ein X.0 ausgetauscht. Das bietet ja gegenüber dem XTR schon eine deutliche Mehrspannung am Schaltwerksarm.
Nun habe ich auch das XTR Trail zu Hause liegen, überlege mir aber noch es mal anzuschrauben. Denn das bedeutet ja auch wieder viel Umbauarbeit mit Austausch der Schalthebel, Neueinfädeln der intern verlegten Züge etc.
Wenn man das XTR Trail "spannt" dann habe wird der Schaltwerksarm quasi geklemmt und bewegt sich kaum noch. Fühlt sich schon sehr seltsam an und man fragt sich unweigerlich ob das so funktionieren kann.
Naja, ich schau mal ob ich montiere oder vorher noch ein paar Erfahrungswerte aufgreifen kann.


----------



## anditirol (1. Februar 2012)

@Ponch

ich fahre ein XX-Schaltwerk in Medium. Also eigentlich das gleiche wie du nur ein wenig versilbert... Wenn ich gross gross (39-36) fahre dann ist der Kettenschlag in einem akzeptablem Niveau, viel besser als noch vor ein paar Jahren mit anderen Schaltwerken und Übersetzungen... (egal ob x0 oder XTR). Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen dass das XTR jetzt mind. wieder so ein Sprung vorwärts ausmachen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (1. Februar 2012)

anditirol schrieb:


> Stimmt so nicht.. Die Rahmen unterscheiden sich hinten nicht, auch der Sitzwinkel bleibt gleich. Dementsprechend ändert sich auch die Sitzposition nicht.



???

Je weiter ich die Sattelstütze rausziehe, umso weiter wandert der Sattel über das Hinterrad und dementsprechend auch der Schwerpunkt, das hat nichts mit den Winkeln zu tun. Im Gegensatz zum größeren Rahmen bleibt ja Radstand und alles andere gleich.


----------



## anditirol (1. Februar 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> ???
> 
> Je weiter ich die Sattelstütze rausziehe, umso weiter wandert der Sattel über das Hinterrad und dementsprechend auch der Schwerpunkt, das hat nichts mit den Winkeln zu tun. Im Gegensatz zum größeren Rahmen bleibt ja Radstand und alles andere gleich.



Natürlich wanderst du weiter nach hinten, das aber bei jeder Grösse von S bis XL gleich... Etwas anderes wäre es z.b. bei Liteville, da wächst die Kettenstrebe mit. Oder auch bei einem Cube Stereo, da verläuft das Sattelrohr nicht durch das Tretlager, da verändert sich der Sitzwinkel beim rausziehen der Stütze, d.h. man sitzt bei einem M Rahmen weiter hinten als bei L bei gleicher Schrittlänge...


----------



## Ponch (1. Februar 2012)

anditirol schrieb:


> @Ponch
> 
> ich fahre ein XX-Schaltwerk in Medium. Also eigentlich das gleiche wie du nur ein wenig versilbert... Wenn ich gross gross (39-36) fahre dann ist der Kettenschlag in einem akzeptablem Niveau, viel besser als noch vor ein paar Jahren mit anderen Schaltwerken und Übersetzungen... (egal ob x0 oder XTR). Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen dass das XTR jetzt mind. wieder so ein Sprung vorwärts ausmachen kann...



Das X0 Schaltwerk hat eine (deutlich?) höhere Federspannung als das XX welches eher auf XTR 980 Niveau liegt.
Aber ich sehe schon, ich werde das XTR wohl mal ausprobieren müssen.
Alternative: MRP 2x


----------



## anditirol (1. Februar 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Das X0 Schaltwerk hat eine (deutlich?) höhere Federspannung als das XX welches eher auf XTR 980 Niveau liegt.
> Aber ich sehe schon, ich werde das XTR wohl mal ausprobieren müssen.
> Alternative: MRP 2x


A ok, das wusste ich nicht. Ich bin noch mit X.0 9 fach gefahren. Allerdings bin ich auch mit XTR 980 Long gefahren, ist nicht mal ansatzweise mit XX vergleichbar..


----------



## Ponch (1. Februar 2012)

Ok, ich dachte XX und 980 wären vergleichbar. Habe ich zumindest mal gelesen. Das X.0 soll aber "knackiger" als das XX sein welches SRAM eher etwas "weicher" wie das XTR gestalten wollte.
Aber alle Theorie nutzt uns da jetzt wenig. Die Wahrheit liegt auf dem Trail.


----------



## gmk (1. Februar 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Ich fahre eine Lyrik RC2L im Jekyll - für mich der beste Kompromiss.
> 
> Die Absenkung braucht man nicht zwingend, aber an steilen Rampen oder langen Anstiegen ist es schon sehr hilfreich, genauso wie das Floodgate. *Durch 45mm Absenkung komme ich viel tiefer als mit der orginal verbauten Float 32.*
> ... ... ... ...
> ...



545mm (einbaulänge lyrik 2step) *-45mm* federweg sind 500mm einbaulänge
die 32er fox hat einbaulänge 525mm mit absenkung auf 120mm, wenn du eine talas hast, bist du bei 495mm
bei einer float hast du natürlich recht
auch wenn´s nicht viel ist.


----------



## fknobel (1. Februar 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Ok, ich dachte XX und 980 wären vergleichbar. Habe ich zumindest mal gelesen. Das X.0 soll aber "knackiger" als das XX sein welches SRAM eher etwas "weicher" wie das XTR gestalten wollte.
> Aber alle Theorie nutzt uns da jetzt wenig. Die Wahrheit liegt auf dem Trail.



Die aktuelle XTR Gruppe ist fast genauso "knackig" wie die X.0 9-fach die ich an meinem Hardtail Fahre. Aktuell fahr ich noch das normale 980er XTR Schaltwerk mit Longcage und einer C-guide. Allerdings verschleisst die c-guide wirklich recht schnell. Daher werde ich vermuhtlich auch bald auf's XTR 985 Trail Schaltwerk wechseln. Die Spannkraft ist so groß, das du das Hinterrad nicht rausbekommst wenn du vorher nicht den kleinen Schalte rumlegst.


----------



## stumpfspringer (1. Februar 2012)

fknobel, Fährst du die C-guide v1 oder v2?


----------



## Puls220 (1. Februar 2012)

Weiß jemand, ob sich das neue XTR Schaltwerk mit 9-fach Schaltung fahren lässt?

Hochoffiziell zumindest nicht, aber gibt's Erfahrungen aus 1. Hand?

Verglichen mit den Kumpels die 10-fach fahren scheint mir 9-fach wesentlich weniger sensibel... außerdem hab' ich noch 4 Bikes mit 9-fach Schaltung im Keller und wenig Lust mir immer verschiedene Ketten / Ritzel / Kettenschlösser auf Vorrat zu legen.


----------



## rick-the-big (1. Februar 2012)

würd mich auch mal interessieren. gibt ja immer weniger 9fach schaltwerke im netz, z.b. bei ebay. fast alles 10fach -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anditirol (1. Februar 2012)

10 fach Kassetten haben einen anderen Abstand zwischen den Ritzeln, dementsprechend angepasst sind auch die Schaltwerke. Somit kann kein 10 fach Schaltwerk bei 9 fach Kassetten gefahren werden.


----------



## rick-the-big (1. Februar 2012)

nee so ists eben nicht. schaltwerke an sich haben keine rastung. es geht nur undefiniert hoch und runter, der hebel entscheidet wie und wo gerastet wird 

kann höchstens sein dass die rollen anders sind und die kette nicht draufpasst, was ich aber auch nicht glaube, weil die 10er kette höchstens schmaler ist und nicht breiter...


----------



## anditirol (1. Februar 2012)

stimmt  

da steht auch was dazu: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=452329


----------



## rick-the-big (1. Februar 2012)

jo, die fahren aber alle 9 fach schaltwerk mit 10fach kassette. andersherum wärs interessant


----------



## Bayer (1. Februar 2012)

neu ist in meinem der Crossmax SX, mit der 36, Kettenführung und Dreck  bin ich jetzt bei 13,5kg


----------



## Third Eye (1. Februar 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob sich das neue XTR Schaltwerk mit 9-fach Schaltung fahren lässt?



Nein, leider. 10 und 9 fach haben eine andere Übersetzung zw. Schalthebel und Schaltwerk. Ähnlich dem Unterschied zw. Sram und Shimano (1:1 vs. 1:2).


----------



## rick-the-big (1. Februar 2012)

Third Eye schrieb:


> Nein, leider. 10 und 9 fach haben eine andere Übersetzung zw. Schalthebel und Schaltwerk. Ähnlich dem Unterschied zw. Sram und Shimano (1:1 vs. 1:2).



ja, heißt aber auch nicht, dass man kein 10fach schaltwerk mit 9fach hebeln und 9fach kassette fahren kann, s.o.  

ich behaupte einfach mal dass das gehen könnte 


geiles bike bayer ))


----------



## rick-the-big (1. Februar 2012)

es sei denn der unterschied liegt in unterschiedlichen schwenkbereichen (anderer hebel am parallelogram) bei unterschiedlichen einzugslängen pro hebelbetätigung. complicated  so stehts im andern thread. hat aber auch noch keiner so WIRKLICH ausprobiert


----------



## Third Eye (1. Februar 2012)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> es sei denn der unterschied liegt in unterschiedlichen schwenkbereichen (anderer hebel am parallelogram) bei unterschiedlichen einzugslängen pro hebelbetätigung.



so ist es, darum funktioniert es auch nicht!
Ist so wie wenn du eine 200-er Disc mit 160-er Adapter fahren willst ... geht nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobone (1. Februar 2012)

Könnt ihr mir sagen was das jekyll3 wiegt in Gr L?


----------



## Ponch (1. Februar 2012)

Bayer schrieb:


> neu ist in meinem der Crossmax SX, mit der 36, Kettenführung und Dreck  bin ich jetzt bei 13,5kg



Schick. Den gleichen Laufradsatz habe ich nun auch. Welche Kettenführung hast du verbaut?
Aber warum keine Reverb o.ä.?


----------



## Puls220 (1. Februar 2012)

Third Eye schrieb:


> so ist es, darum funktioniert es auch nicht!
> Ist so wie wenn du eine 200-er Disc mit 160-er Adapter fahren willst ... geht nicht!



Besten Dank für die Info - auch wenn es nicht das ist, was ich hören wollte 

Schade, die Shimano 8-fach und 9-fach Schaltwerke / Ritzel konnte man problemlos kombinieren, solange nur der Schalthebel zu den Ritzeln gepasst hat.


----------



## Puls220 (1. Februar 2012)

tobone schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir sagen was das jekyll3 wiegt in Gr L?



Stand mal auf der Homepage - Laut biker-boarder 13,4 in M, wobei das meist zu optimistisch ist. (2011er)


----------



## rick-the-big (1. Februar 2012)

ich tipp mal auf 14-14,2 in L mit pedalen


----------



## chorge (2. Februar 2012)

Würde auch auf etwa 14kg tippen... Das M meiner Freundin wiegt mit Reverb und Pedalen etwa 14,2kg inzwischen. Mit leichteren Schläuchen (was bei ihrem Gewicht möglich wäre), könnte man es zwar noch trimmen, aber das wäre nur Psychologie.
Übrigens zum Vergleich und zur Beruhigung, falls jemand die 14Kg als schwer empfindet: Ihr Ghost AMR Lector 7700 mit Carbon Rahmen, 2.25er Reifen und Carbon-Sattelstütze/-Lenker wiegt auch 13,4Kg! Mit vergleichbaren Reifen und Reverb sind das grad mal noch 500g unterschied etwa, wenn überhaupt! Und das bei nur 12cm FW...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (2. Februar 2012)

anditirol schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch die C-Guide verbaut. Am Anfang fand ich sie gut, nach und nach kamen aber immer mehr Nachteile auf. Bei mir hat sich der Kettenverschleiss drastisch erhöht. Nach ca. 20.000 hm war eine KMC Kette zu 50 % verschlissen, die als sehr haltbar getestete Schimano Kette war noch schneller durch. Für Transalptouren völlig ungeeignet da Schlamm usw. immer wieder auf die Kette kommt, einmal habe ich mir sogar die C-Guide durch viel Schlamm weg gerissen.
> Der Wiederstand ist auf dem grossen Kettenblatt (39er) extrem gross. Merkt man nicht wenn man mal 1000 hm macht, nach einer anständigen Transalp ist der Unterschied zwischen mit und ohne enorm.
> Der Kettenschlag wird etwas weniger, wobei nur auf dem grossen Blatt. Garantie hat man trotz C-Guide aber keine dass die Kette nicht vom Blatt springt, des öfteren passiert. Auch negativ zu sehen ist der Verschleiss der Führungsrolle der C-Guide. Ich drehte alle 10.000 hm die Rolle um 1/4 Drehnung. Einmal vergessen schon war sie durch...
> 
> Mein Fazit: Entweder eine richtige Kettenführung oder keine. Viell. ist die neue XTR Trail auch eine Option wenn man den Kettenschlag verringern will, hört man doch viel positives darüber... Wobei ich auch viel positives von der C-Guide gehört habe...



sprichst du von der v1 oder v2?
wieviel km fährst du bei 20000hm?
das abspringen der kette mit c-guide ?
hab´ ich noch nie geschaftt
die rolle der v1 ist wirklich schlecht, nach 300km deutliche spuren 
und eine wirkliche kettenführung kann matürlich mehr als die bionicon c-guide


----------



## anditirol (2. Februar 2012)

gmk schrieb:


> sprichst du von der v1 oder v2?
> wieviel km fährst du bei 20000hm?
> das abspringen der kette mit c-guide ?
> hab´ ich noch nie geschaftt
> ...


Schwer zu sagen, im Durchschnitt viell. 500 km.... Abspringen geht leider, das wäre für mich der eigentliche Nutzen gewesen.

Ich hatte die V1. Die V2 könnte ein wenig besser sein vom Verschleiss der Führungsrolle, die anderen Nachteile werden wohl bestehen bleiben..


----------



## gmk (2. Februar 2012)

anditirol schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen, im Durchschnitt viell. 500 km.... Abspringen geht leider, das wäre für mich der eigentliche Nutzen gewesen.
> 
> Ich hatte die V1. Die V2 könnte ein wenig besser sein vom Verschleiss der Führungsrolle, die anderen Nachteile werden wohl bestehen bleiben..



500km auf 20000hm  
in tirol oder? 

die v2 hab´ ich leider noch nicht getestet da das neue noch nicht da ist 
die rolle der v2 ist aber breiter (und nicht rund wie bei der v1) wie bei der dangler von specialized


----------



## fknobel (2. Februar 2012)

Ich hab auch die v.1 c-guide... jetzt knapp 100km da mit gefahren und würde am liebsten schon das Rörchin ein stück weiter drehen. 

Ich werd sie abbauen wenn sie verschliessen ist, dann kommt das XTR Trail Schaltwerk dran und gut ist. Hatte noch nie groß Probleme mit Abspringender Kette. insofern wird es mir vermuhtlich reichen.

Jekyll 3 in L wird ca. 14kg Nackt wiegen...


----------



## anditirol (2. Februar 2012)

gmk schrieb:


> 500km auf 20000hm
> in tirol oder?



ja in tirol  im sommer fahre ich viele transalp touren, da werden es eher 800 km auf 20.000 hm sein...  im frühjar auch noch  2 wochen spanien, da ist das Verhältnis ähnlich wie bei den transalps...


----------



## fknobel (2. Februar 2012)

anditirol schrieb:


> ja in tirol  im sommer fahre ich viele transalp touren, da werden es eher 800 km auf 20.000 hm sein...  im frühjar auch noch  2 wochen spanien, da ist das Verhältnis ähnlich wie bei den transalps...



In den Alpen müsste man Wohnen! 

@Bayer:

Hast du den Orginal Cannondale 1 1/8 Zoll Steuersatz verbaut?


----------



## Bayer (2. Februar 2012)

jap sind die reduzier Lagerschalen von Cannondale geworden


----------



## Michael_H (2. Februar 2012)

Mein Jekyll 3 in L hatte mit XT Klickies 13,95kg. 
Nach ein paar Umbauten (Syntace Carbon Lenker, ZTR Flow Laufräder, XTR Kurbel) komme ich nun auf 13,65kg. 
Mal schauen was es dann im Frühjahr mit Fat Albert Tubeless wiegt, aber da sollte sich im Vergleich zu NN mit Schläuchen nicht mehr viel ändern.


----------



## krokerleguane (3. Februar 2012)

Hi, tja, dann hab ich eindeutig gewonnen:
16,3kg
Aber das ist nur weil die Reifen noch neu sind und die Stollen noch hoch, schätze, wenn ich die Reifen etwas abgefahren hab, komme ich auf 16,29 kg 

Mein Vorderreifen (Conti RainKing Downhill) wiegt ja mit seinen 1,26kg schon so viel wie bei manchem beide Reifen zusammen  ...dafür aber auch mit nur 0,8Bar wie ne Raupenkette im kniffligen Trail.

Inzwischen auch die KS Supernatural mit 43cm Länge und 15cm Verstellweg verbaut.

Trotz alledem fühl es sich verdammt gut an unter meinen 89kg nacktem Körpergewicht.

Grüße Berthold


----------



## Puls220 (3. Februar 2012)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> Inzwischen auch die KS Supernatural mit 43cm Länge und 15cm Verstellweg verbaut.



Wo kriegt man die und zu welchem Preis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KP-99 (3. Februar 2012)

Es könnte (und ich sage das bewußt) sein, dass sie bei Superstar Components erhältlich ist:

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=518


----------



## 321Stefan (3. Februar 2012)

Hallo, hab gerade gesehen der sag-meter ist wieder bestellbar in usa

grüße stefan


----------



## tobone (3. Februar 2012)

Wie sieht das bei Körpergröße 189 und SL ca 90 aus? Gr. L?


----------



## chorge (4. Februar 2012)

Wird knapp! Das musst du testen! Bist in meinem Bereich - somit entweder L wenn es handlich und verspielt sein soll, oder XL für Forststrassen-Touren...


----------



## krokerleguane (4. Februar 2012)

Hi, 
die KS SuperN 43-er hab ich von Gocycle.

Ich bin 189cm groß und fahre L mag es aber verspielt und unter mir beweglich.
Grüße Berthold


----------



## rick-the-big (4. Februar 2012)

ich fahr ja jeden tag 10km zur arbeit und musste feststellen dass die temperaturen an die grenze der federelemte gehen. die gabel arbeitet wenn sie erstmal die umgebungstemp. angenommen hat, nur noch sehr sehr widerwillig. die zugstufe vom foxdämpfer ist komplett offen, sonst ists überdämpft


----------



## Matze. (4. Februar 2012)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> ich fahr ja jeden tag 10km zur arbeit und musste feststellen dass die temperaturen an die grenze der federelemte gehen. die gabel arbeitet wenn sie erstmal die umgebungstemp. angenommen hat, nur noch sehr sehr widerwillig. die zugstufe vom foxdämpfer ist komplett offen, sonst ists überdämpft





Ich würde vorschlagen du wechselst einfach die Öle, rentiert sich bestimmt,  (zumindest wenn es noch monatelang -20° hat)


----------



## rick-the-big (4. Februar 2012)

nee du, da hab ich kein bock drauf  dann sind die tage wieder 15° und ich kann die zugstufe voll zu knallen  

wollts nur mal anmerken, dass es suboptimal ist, im moment


----------



## NoX_Rider (4. Februar 2012)

War bei mir gestern auch so, ne große Tour im gude Pälzer Wald gemacht, da ging die Viskosität der Öle sowohl bei den Federelementen als auch bei den Bremsen spürbar nach oben, vorallem der Hinterbau wollte nur noch im schneckentempo ausfedern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jochibaer (4. Februar 2012)

ey hallo erstmal
ich jage schon seid geraumer zeit der frage hinterher ob man das j3 zu einem freerider umrüsten kann.
hab auch ein 2011er in blau und muss sagen das bike iss echt super.
leider genügen mir die 90/150mm nicht mehr, da ich mit freeriding angefangenhabe.
kannst du mir bitte n paar infos schreiben ob ich das bike umrüsten kann?
und wenn ja mit wieviel dämpfer bzw. federweg.
ist die lebenslange rahmengarantie dadurch hinfällig?
fragen,fragen,fragen.......

gruß 
jürgen


----------



## grey (4. Februar 2012)

massivere gabel (vll. ne lyrik) 
2x kurbel mit bash & kefü
massiver lrs

sollt es etwas bergablastiger machen, ein freerider ist es dadurch aber mmn. nicht.
beim dämpfer wirst kaum was machen können, falsches rad gekauft.


----------



## stumpfspringer (4. Februar 2012)

aber 1500 mm sind ja schon ein ordentlicher Federweg


----------



## Matze. (4. Februar 2012)

stumpfspringer schrieb:


> aber 1500 mm sind ja schon ein ordentlicher Federweg






1500mm sind schon super, aber das Jekyll hat eben "nur" 150mm


----------



## Diablo666 (5. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen,

hier ist ein kleines video von mir auf meinem Jekyll, ich hoffe es gefällt euch



Gruß Max


----------



## Deleted163868 (5. Februar 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoX_Rider (5. Februar 2012)

Du gibst dirs und dem Jekyll ja richt 
Aber schön das man auch bie -500°C noch lust hat sich da hinzustellen und zu Filmen! Wir hatten gestern und vorgesten grad noch so lust die Cam irgendwo dran zu babben!

grüße


----------



## krokerleguane (5. Februar 2012)

Hi, 
@Max, Respekt. Ich kanns kaum mehr erwarten mit meinem Jekyll solche Sachen auch wieder zu machen. (mit angsttechnisch bedingter geringerer Geschwindigkeit)
Was für Reifen färst du?
In welcher Gegend ist das, sieht ähnlich aus wie die Strecken in meiner Gegend.
Ich musste das Video gleich mit meinem NoNames Thread hier verlinken
Grüße Berthold


----------



## Nador (5. Februar 2012)

@Max
hammer Video, da kriegt man richtig Bock.. ich freu mich aufs Jekyll <3


----------



## Diablo666 (5. Februar 2012)

es freut mich das es euch gefällt 

@krokerleguane

Die Reifen sind nichts besonderes, vorne habe ich den Nobby Nic in 2.4 und hinten den lumpigen Black Shark in 2.35, aber wenn man die reifen mit sehr wenig luftdruck fährt dann lassen die sich wircklich gut im schnee fahren, zumindest hatt die combo bei mir gestern völlig ausgereicht.

Der Trail ist in der Kirchheimer gegend welches zwieschen Stuttgart un Ulm liegt, mehr wird leider nciht verraten 


Gruß Max


----------



## jochibaer (5. Februar 2012)

man wasn kindergarten (gilt nur für die, die sich wegen der kabelverlegung am bike, zu tode nörgeln
habt ihr den keinen spass mit eurem bike???? oder was


----------



## jochibaer (5. Februar 2012)

kannste auch mit offener gabel hoch fahrn


----------



## krokerleguane (5. Februar 2012)

Hi, 
@jochibaer, ich versteh deinen Post nicht?

@Max, ..ja, der Luftdruck machts
Klar, secret-location zwecks BikeTourismus  hat mich nur interessiert, denn bei mir in der Aalener-Gegend siehts nichts sooo viel anders aus.

Ich muss gerade Zwangspause machen´, nach 12 Jahren Biken, Sommer wie Winter 2-4 Touren pro Woche, hat mich letzten April das Pfeiffersche Drüsenfieber erwischt, blöder Virus, der einen absolut ausschalten kann. 
Erst jetzt kann ich langsam mit Spazierenfahren anfangen...hoffe auf die ersten richtige Enduro-Touren im Mai oder Juni 

Grüße Berthold


----------



## jochibaer (5. Februar 2012)

hallo max
soll das heisen du hast dasj3 zu nem freerider umfunktioniert??
geht das überhaupt? 
wieviel federweg ist den möglich?
fragen,fragen..........
ich hab das nähmlich auch schon vorgehabt und wusste nicht ob sich das zu negativ auf das bike auswirkt


----------



## krokerleguane (5. Februar 2012)

Hi, 
@jochibär, danke für den edit, jetzt versteh ich deinen Post auch 

Ich glaube nicht, dass du hinten was machen kannst, zwecks Federweg. Brauchts auch nicht, vorne ist durchaus eine 170-er oder 180-er Gabel möglich. Hatten wir hier im Thread auch schon angesprochen. 
Der Typ der das Endurorennen in Frankreich gewonen hatte, hatte ne 170-er Gabel drin. 
Der, der die Aussenwette bei Wetten dass gegen den Snowboarder gewonnen hat, hatte ne Totem drin (180mm) und einige Seiten weiter vorne war ein Link zu irgendeinem Cannondale Teamfahrer (?) der ne 180-er Fox drinhat.

Grüsse Berthold


----------



## jochibaer (5. Februar 2012)

hallo berthold
das klingt ja verlockend
ich glaub das werd ich mal ausprobieren

thx

gruß
jochibaer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (5. Februar 2012)

Da es praktisch keine Shock-Pull Dämpfer zu kaufen gibt (außer Scott & Cannondale) kann man da kaum was ändern, höchstens könnte man mit einer anderen Wippe "experimentieren". 

Halte ich zwar für wenig erfolgversprechend, aber wenn ich das richtig sehe, holt das Claymore aus identischem Dämpfer hinten 180mm (durch andere Übersetzungsverhältnisse).

Die Wippe sieht auch deutlich anders aus. Wenn man wirklich experimentieren will, sollte die Claymore Wippe von Cannondale zumindest von den Lagerpunkten passen. Letzlich müsste der Anlenkpunkt des Dämpfers auf der Wippe nach vorne wandern um das Übersetzungsverhältnis und dadurch den Federweg zu erhöhen.

Allerdings stößt bei mir voll eingefedert der Hinterreifen bereits ans Sitzrohr (nicht sehr elegant Cannondale!). Das ganze könnte also höchstens funktionieren, wenn der Hinterbau in Grundstellung weiter ausgefedert wäre. 

Mit einer speziell angepassten Wippe ließe sich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit etwas mehr Federweg aus dem Jekyll holen - auch ohne dass das Sitzrohr den Federweg vorzeitig begrenzt. Ob man wirklich annehmen sollte, dass man es besser hinkriegt als Cannondale selbst, überlass ich Deinem Urteil 

Aber selbst 200mm Federweg am Heck machen aus dem Jekyll noch keinen echten Freerider - Gewicht, Stabilität & Geometrie sind ein Kompromiss, mit dem man den Berg gut hochkommt. Nicht umsonst wiegen echte Freerider 2-5 Kg mehr und lassen sich nur widerwillig den Berg hochfahren....

Dann lieber gleich einen Freerider kaufen oder zumindest ein Claymore kaufen...


----------



## chorge (5. Februar 2012)

Das Unterrohr des Jekyll und somit auch die Lagerung der Wippe ist viel breiter als beim Claymore! Da kann man nix umbauen! Der Claymore-Dämpfer ist länger!


----------



## Diablo666 (5. Februar 2012)

@krokerleguane

Ohje das kliengt ja wircklich nicht ganz so super was du da hast, ich wünsche dir schonmal gute besserung und auf das du wieder schnell auf deinem bike sitzen kannst.

@jochibaer
Ich habe mein Jekyll nur bedingt zu einem Freerider umgebaut:
Lyrik mit 170mm
Stabile felgen
Spank Spike 777 lenker mit nem 60mm Vorbau
Kurbelgarnitur auf ein kettenblatt umgabut mit einer Shaman Kettenführung
DX Palttform pedal

und das wars schon, also der federweg des rahmens ist original (150mm) und ich finde es reicht mehr als aus, zumindest für mich und meine fahrweise.

wenn du ein rad mit mehr federweg willst dann verkauf dein Jekyll und hol dir ein Cleymore und was anderes.

Gruß Max


----------



## Puls220 (5. Februar 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Das Unterrohr des Jekyll und somit auch die Lagerung der Wippe ist viel breiter als beim Claymore! Da kann man nix umbauen! Der Claymore-Dämpfer ist länger!



Ok - hat sich gerade erledigt. Ich kenne das Claymore nur von Fotos. (Dachte dass die identische Dämpferbezeichung für identische Dämpfer steht)

Bliebe höchstens noch Wippe selbst fräsen. Gänzlich unmöglich ist das nicht - Liteville hat ja auch Federwege zwischen 120 und 160mm über unterschiedliche Wippen realisiert, aber den ganzen Rahmen tauschen ist sicher der bessere Weg.


----------



## Diablo666 (5. Februar 2012)

Machbar ist alles, aber warum kauft man sich nciht gleich ein rad das einem seine bedürfnisse erfüllt, ich glaube das kommt unterm strich günstiger und funktioneller.

Schließlich kauft man sich auch nicht ein Trabi und wundert sich dann warum er nicht genau so schnell läuft wie ein Ferrari


----------



## krokerleguane (5. Februar 2012)

Hi, 
@Max, Danke, wird schon wieder, aber ist halt langwierig.

Zwecks, Freerider: Das ist nicht zufriedenstellend möglich mit dem Jekyll. Denn eine Federwegserhöhung ist hinten nicht möglich ohne die Geometrie zu "versauen". Selbst wenn du irgendwas machst, dass deine hintere Achse 2cm weiter unten ist (also 170cm Federweg) anderst geht es ja nicht, wenn das Sattelrohr bei 150mm schon den Reifen fast küsst.
Dann bekommst du selbst mit einer 180-er Gabel keinen FreerideLenkwinkel zustande, dann müsst e wiederum ne 200-er Gabel rein, das geht aber nicht, denn so viel ich weiß ist der Rahmen nicht dafür freigegeben. Freerider heist ja nicht nur: Viel Federweg.
Du kannst beim Jekyll eigentlich nur die Bergabperformanc erhöhen indem du mit ner 170-er oder 180-er Gabel den Lenkwinkel flacher machst, und das gibt sicherheit im Steilen Geläuf...wenn du auf dem Bike sitzt und irgendwo da vorne am Horizont dein Vorderreifen ist...und nicht irgendwie unter deinem Lenker zwecks langem Vorbau und steilem Lenkwinkel sich versteckt.

Ich denke, dass das Jekyll genügend Potenzial hat um ein verdammt gutes Enduro zu sein. Aber was ist Enduro, was ist Freeride?...oft sind die Grenzen sehr fließend. Was ich Enduro nenne, nennt der Andere vielleicht schon Freeride und bei 99% aller Biker könnte das Rad deutlich mehr, als der Fahrer sich traut (mich einegeschlossen  auch wenn manch Wander sagt:" Wie , da fahrt ihr runter??...da könnt ich ja nichtmal runterlaufen )

Bin auch gespannt wie mein 36-er Fox Jekyll sich auf meinen Trails macht, die etwas grenzwertig für mich bisher waren. Denn die Geometrie und Maße sind identisch mit meinem vorherigen "Enduro-Prophet).
Außer:
Sitzrohr 1,3cm nach vorne verschoben, dadurch etwas Kürzeres Oberrohr (wird jetzt durch die KS SuperN etwas ausgeglichen, da ich 7mm weiter hinter kann mit dem Sattel, und noch nem 60-er Vorbau anstatt meines 50mm Vorbaus vom Prophet).

Lenkwinkel etwas steiler, da ich im Prophet nen CaneCreek Steuersatz mit aussen liegenden Lagern hatte, und dadurch ne 1,2cm größere Einauhöhe der Gabel hatte.

Die paar Versuche letzte Woche bei mir vor der Tür und ein paar "Tricks" im Schulhof nebenan (große Steinstufen, Treppen rauf und runter, kleine Sprünge, eher Hopser) zeigen mir aber, dass es sich echt sehr quirlig und direkt anfühlt im Vergleich zu meinem Prophet.

Grüße Berthold, nehmt nen Trail für mich mit, bis ich wieder richtig bike


----------



## CicliB (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo, kennt jemand das Gewicht des LRS beim Jekyll 4 2011 (Mach 1 2.30 Disc HoneyComb mit Formula DC71 & DT Swiss Champion Speichen)?


----------



## Dagon (6. Februar 2012)

Ganz genau weiß ich es nicht mehr, aber die wiegen knapp unter 2 kg. Die Hope Hoops (Pro 2 Evo, ZTR Flow, Sapim Race, Messingnippel) sind nur unwesentlich leichter.


----------



## fknobel (6. Februar 2012)

Nicht ganz... der Jekyll 3 Laufradsatz wiegt schon knapp 2,1kg. Meines wissens nach sind die Jekyll 4 Laufräder noch einen Tick schwerer.

Ach ja, zum Thema Federweg am Hinterrad. Das Jekyll hat einen Negativ Anschlag and er Wippe hinten. Ist also nix mit 2cm mehr aufbocken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dagon (6. Februar 2012)

Täusch' dich da mal nicht. Meines Wissens hatten sowohl das 3er als auch das 4er die gleichen Naben/Speichen und Nippel verbaut. Lediglich die Felgen unterscheiden sich, wobei die Mach1 mit 470g offiziell sogar pro Stück 10g leichter sind, als die DT Swiss des 3er. Das Mehrgewicht beim 4er kommt durch die sackschwere Kassette und die schweren Reifen. 2,1 kg Gesamtgewicht kann aber auch sein. Ohne Kassette hatte ich das Hinterrad nie gewogen. Der Satz steht bei mir komplett mit Erstbereifung und Kassette im Karton verpackt auf dem Dachboden.


----------



## jochibaer (6. Februar 2012)

hallöchen
deine aussage hat mir echt gut zugesprochen.
also werd ich mir das jekyll zu einem enduro umrüsten lassen.
jetzt heist es erstmal komponenten ausspähen(gabel,kurbel,laufräder etc.)
bin echt mal gespannt wie es wird

grüße


----------



## Diablo666 (6. Februar 2012)

Ich denke mal du wirst zufrieden sein. Ich war heute übrigens mit meinem Jekyll auf unserer alten Dirtstrecke und war erstaunt wozu das Rad sonst noch so fähig ist


----------



## crash64 (7. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

kurz mal ne Frage. Ich könnte preiswert ein 2011er Jekyll 3 haben (Internet). Bin mir aber wegen der Rahmengröße nicht sicher. Bin 180 cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 85 cm. Ist die Größe "M" für mich ausreichend? Angeblich sollen die Rahmen recht groß ausfallen.

Danke


----------



## Ponch (7. Februar 2012)

M wird dir super passen. Ich selbst bin 184cm und habe ein M.


----------



## d-lo (7. Februar 2012)

Ich würd Dir auch das M empfehlen. Bin genauso groß und hab ne unwesentlich kürzere SL. M passt bei mir perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crash64 (7. Februar 2012)

Danke für die Antwort. War halt am zweifeln, da ich mich auch für ein Canyon Nerve XC interessiere und dort wurde mir zu "L" 20 Zoll geraten


----------



## hafrazi (7. Februar 2012)

Da die Grössenfrage immer wieder auftaucht hier mal ein Doodle dazu.

http://www.doodle.com/hd7356q5crd59pm9sye2nba8/admin#table

Grurs


----------



## longimanus (7. Februar 2012)

crash64 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. War halt am zweifeln, da ich mich auch für ein Canyon Nerve XC interessiere und dort wurde mir zu "L" 20 Zoll geraten



vorsicht, beim Jekyll ist das L ein 19 Zöller, und das XL ein 20 Zöller


----------



## d-lo (7. Februar 2012)

@crash: Ist zwar nicht die feine englische und moralisch durchaus verwerflich, aber schau doch mal bei einem Händler vorbei, der das Jekyll hat, falls einer in der Nähe ist. Da kannst Du Dich ja mal ganz unverbindlich draufsetzen und danach im Internet kaufen.
Und wer weiß, vielleicht macht er ja auch einen guten Preis. Ich würd im Laden durchaus 10% mehr zahlen (bzw. hab ich auch) als im Internet, damit ich Fall des Falles jemanden hab, dem ich mein Radl hinstellen kann, wenn was fehlt.


----------



## crash64 (7. Februar 2012)

So, habe es in Größe "M" bei einem Händler für 2.299  reservieren lassen.
Noch eine Frage: Ist das Jeckyll 3 Alpentauglich? (Im Sommer gehts über die Alpen). Ist es auch für Touren geeignet (wir fahren oft lange Strecken, viel Bergauf und wenig Singletrails). Will meine letzten Zweifel ausschalten.

Danke nochmals


----------



## fknobel (7. Februar 2012)

Klar ist das Jekyll 3 Alpen Tauglich. Vorausgesetzt deine Fitness ist nicht bei einem 9-10kg Bike schon auf Anschlag! Du Must hält schon die 14kg dauerhaft bewegen können.


----------



## d-lo (7. Februar 2012)

crash64 schrieb:


> So, habe es in GrÃ¶Ãe "M" bei einem HÃ¤ndler fÃ¼r 2.299 â¬ reservieren lassen.
> Noch eine Frage: Ist das Jeckyll 3 Alpentauglich? (Im Sommer gehts Ã¼ber die Alpen). Ist es auch fÃ¼r Touren geeignet (wir fahren oft lange Strecken, viel Bergauf und wenig Singletrails). Will meine letzten Zweifel ausschalten.
> 
> Danke nochmals



FÃ¼r genau das ist das Rad gemacht: Viel hoch, viel runter! Was besseres gibtÂ´s fÃ¼r die Alpen nicht! Glaub mir, ich wohn da...
Und bei dem Preis kannst sowieso *Ã¼berhaupt* nichts falsch machen!


----------



## kantn-manuel (7. Februar 2012)

d-lo schrieb:


> Für genau das ist das Rad gemacht: Viel hoch, viel runter! Was besseres gibt´s für die Alpen nicht! Glaub mir, ich wohn da...
> Und bei dem Preis kannst sowieso *überhaupt* nichts falsch machen!



ich wohne an den weiten Vorläufern der Alpen  sprich Wiener Hausberge 

aber ich war mit meinem Jekyll schon am Lago di Garda und.....
glaub es mir, es geht dir sowohl bergauf als auch bergab ein "1/8-terl" ab.

lg
manuel


----------



## d-lo (7. Februar 2012)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> ich wohne an den weiten Vorläufern der Alpen  sprich Wiener Hausberge
> 
> aber ich war mit meinem Jekyll schon am Lago di Garda und.....
> glaub es mir, es geht dir sowohl bergauf als auch bergab ein "1/8-terl" ab.
> ...



Naja, bei mir sind´s auch die Voralpen.
Aber am Lago hat mir nichts gefehlt. Wobei ich jetzt nicht genau weiß, was Du mit "1/8-terl" meinst. Hätt da jetzt beim Lago spontan an Wein gedacht


----------



## hafrazi (7. Februar 2012)

Da die Grössenfrage immer wieder auftaucht hier mal ein Doodle dazu.

http://www.doodle.com/hd7356q5crd59pm9

Grurs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jochibaer (7. Februar 2012)

M ist die richtige wahl.
ich selbst fahre ein S und bin 170cm klein


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (7. Februar 2012)

Yipieh (oder so ähnlich) mein Jekyll-SAG-Meter ist aus USA eingetroffen !
Das ging ja richtig schnell muss ich sagen ! 
Am 29.01.2012 bestellt !

Kleines süßes Teilchen !


----------



## chorge (7. Februar 2012)

Und funktioniert es auch?! Hast du die Werte überprüft ohne Luft im Dämpfer?
SPANNUNG!!!
Hab auch einen geordert - mit etwas Glück funktioniert er ja sogar auch noch an meinem Claymore, und nicht "nur" am Jekyll meiner Süßen...


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (7. Februar 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Und funktioniert es auch?! Hast du die Werte überprüft ohne Luft im Dämpfer?
> SPANNUNG!!!
> Hab auch einen geordert - mit etwas Glück funktioniert er ja sogar auch noch an meinem Claymore, und nicht "nur" am Jekyll meiner Süßen...



Habe ich noch nicht probiert !!!
Aber Mittwoch werfe ich mich mal auf die Jekyll-Waffe 
und dann schaun mer mal was es spricht bzw. anzeigt !


----------



## Matze. (7. Februar 2012)

> : Ist das Jeckyll 3 Alpentauglich? (Im Sommer gehts über die Alpen). Ist es auch für Touren geeignet (wir fahren oft lange Strecken, viel Bergauf und wenig Singletrails). Will meine letzten Zweifel ausschalten.
> 
> Danke nochmals





Leider kann ich die Zweifel nicht ausräumen Du hast das völlig falsche Bike gekauft, das Jekyll kann man nur auf der Ebene fahren bergauf geht nicht, bergab ist völlig ausgeschlossen...


----------



## d-lo (8. Februar 2012)

Matze. schrieb:


> Leider kann ich die Zweifel nicht ausräumen Du hast das völlig falsche Bike gekauft, das Jekyll kann man nur auf der Ebene fahren bergauf geht nicht, bergab ist völlig ausgeschlossen...



Psst, verrat halt nicht alles. Wir hatten ihn fast soweit...


----------



## kantn-manuel (8. Februar 2012)

d-lo schrieb:


> Psst, verrat halt nicht alles. Wir hatten ihn fast soweit...


----------



## krokerleguane (8. Februar 2012)

Hi, 
ich brauch nochmal eure Hilfe. 
Hat jemand schon seine Kurbel am Jekyll 4 2012 getauscht?
Welches Werkzeug brauch ich dazu?
Durch welche leichtere bezahlbare Kurbel kann ich sie ersetzen?
Kann ich eine XT Kurbel verbauen? Lohnt sich gewichtsmäßig der Umbau? ...wegen 100g fang ich nicht an, ...ab 150-200g fang ich an zu überlegen.
Da verbau und bastel ich jahrelang Kurbeln und hab alles an Werkzeug da, und dann bringen die einfach nen neuen "Standard BB30" raus 
Grüße berthold


----------



## Diablo666 (8. Februar 2012)

Hab die Kurbel an meinem Jekyll 4 2011 gegen eine FSA mit BB30 welle getauscht das gab in kombination mit leichterem Zahnkranz und X9 Schaltwerk ein ganz gutes ersparniss.

Bei dem 2012 Jekyll ist aber schon eine BB30 Kurbel verbaut, das heißt für dich wenn du eine XT verbauen möchtest, musst du eine Adapter Hülse mit dem nötigen Gewinde für das Hollowtech Lager einpressen, welches eine Steuersatzpresse benötigt und somit wird das ganze natürlich auch wieder um ein paar gramm schwerer.

Es gibt aber auch von Reset Adapter von BB30 auf Hollowtech II. Hab ich selber schon mal bei einem Kunden von mir verbaut, funktioniert ganz gut aber ich glaub die waren nciht ganz günstig.

Gruß Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rick-the-big (8. Februar 2012)

also ich hab mein 2011er 4er umgebaut auf xtr kurbel und hab die orig. firex mal gewogen und mit erstaunen festgestellt, dass sie gar nicht sooo schwer ist, wie ich gedacht habe. is keine super kurbel, aber durchaus ganz brauchbar. hatte die xtr nur rumliegen und wollte die iwo einbauen, 
ausserdem sieht sie ja auch ein bisl schöner aus  
mir kommts so vor als wenn die firex aber nicht so steif war wie die xtr. 

also 200g unterschied waren das nicht zur xtr, meine iwas um 140g wenn ich mich recht erinnere...kannst einfach das shimano lager einschrauben und fertig! 

achso, wz hab ich glaub ich das normale shimano wz genommen, fürs tretlager.


----------



## Diablo666 (8. Februar 2012)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> Da verbau und bastel ich jahrelang Kurbeln und hab alles an Werkzeug da, und dann bringen die einfach nen neuen "Standard BB30" raus
> Grüße berthold




Bei Cannondale ists ja schon seit langem das BB30 zum standard geworden


----------



## krokerleguane (8. Februar 2012)

Hi, 
@Diablo, ok SuperV 1999, Prophet 2005, Gemini und ProphetX 2008 sind schon etwas retro 

Ok wenn die Ersparnis gewichtsmäßig nicht enorm ist, kann ich damit leben.
Das Werkzeug würde mich schon interessieren, schon wenn ich mal das kleine Kettenblatt wechseln will, oder ein 20-er MountainGoat verbauen will um stundenlang fast senkrechte Steilrampen zu erklimmen 

Grüße berthold


----------



## rick-the-big (8. Februar 2012)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> Das Werkzeug würde mich schon interessieren, schon wenn ich mal das kleine Kettenblatt wechseln will, oder ein 20-er MountainGoat verbauen will
> Grüße berthold



hm? das versteh ich jetzt nich...hab ich doch geschrieben. was du fürn wz zum wechseln der kettenblätter brauchst, siehste doch selbst


----------



## Diablo666 (8. Februar 2012)

Haha ja die "Alten Modelle" ausgenommen aber im Rennrad bereich haben die glaube ich schon ab der Letzten CAAD5 Serie mit dem BB30 angefangen 

um eine BB30 Kurbel zu demontieren oder um die blätter zu wechseln brauchst du keine Spezialwerkzeug, lediglich einen 10er Innensechskant um die Kurlebschraube zu lösen (der Abzieher ist in der Kurbel mit Integriert).

Gruß Max


----------



## krokerleguane (8. Februar 2012)

Hi, 
ok, ich bin doof, seh jetzt erst, dass auf der Kettenblätterseite, ja innen ein Sechskant ist (peinlich)...hab immer nur die "Kappe" angeschaut, die mit den 4 Löchern und dachte ich brauch da jetzt nen Schlüssel mit 4 solchen Zapfen.
Danke, Grüße Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayer (9. Februar 2012)

Matze. schrieb:


> Leider kann ich die Zweifel nicht ausräumen Du hast das völlig falsche Bike gekauft, das Jekyll kann man nur auf der Ebene fahren bergauf geht nicht, bergab ist völlig ausgeschlossen...



naja das richtige rad ist es wirklich nicht, da würde ein Rize, oder Scalpel (evtl sogar das 29) auch locker reichen und bergauf usw mehr Spaß machen


----------



## MasterJD (9. Februar 2012)

Sers,

Wie habt ihr bis jetzt die Notwendigkeit einer Gabelabsenkung am Jekyll empfunden? Kommt man im Elevate Modus auch steile Anstiege noch gut hoch, oder ist eine Absenkung eher empfehlenswert? Überlege gerade, ob ich mir ein 2011er Jekyll 4 holen soll und die Teile nach und nach durch höherwertige (leichtere  ) ersetze... Gibt ja recht gute Angebote 

LG


----------



## rick-the-big (9. Februar 2012)

Ließ mal ein bisschen im Fred da hab ich schon mal geschrieben dass mans nicht zwingend braucht. hab auch das 4er günstig gekauft ubd dann umgebaut. funzt super ohne Absenkung


----------



## Matze. (9. Februar 2012)

> und bergauf usw mehr Spaß machen




usw


----------



## d-lo (10. Februar 2012)

MasterJD schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr bis jetzt die Notwendigkeit einer Gabelabsenkung am Jekyll empfunden? Kommt man im Elevate Modus auch steile Anstiege noch gut hoch, oder ist eine Absenkung eher empfehlenswert? Überlege gerade, ob ich mir ein 2011er Jekyll 4 holen soll und die Teile nach und nach durch höherwertige (leichtere  ) ersetze... Gibt ja recht gute Angebote



Kommt drauf an wo man fährt. Bei mir daheim (bay. Voralpen) und am Gardasee gibt's schon einige Strecken, wo ich echt froh um die Absenkung bin.


----------



## chorge (10. Februar 2012)

Allgäu ohne absenkbare Gabel ist auch derbe!


----------



## jochibaer (10. Februar 2012)

hey chefkocher
das bike sieht echt stark aus, ich denke mal das ich mein j3 auch umrüsten werde

kannste mir sagen was ich so ungefähr ausgeben müsste??


----------



## TeeKay82 (12. Februar 2012)

Moin Moin,

ich denke grade über ein LRS Wechsel bei meinem Jekyll 3 nach, hab auch schon etwas gestöbert, werde aber nicht so ganz schlau drauß.

Habt ihr vorab evtl. eine Empfehlung?

Ich hab mir diese mal rausgepieckt: http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...uro-911-Laufradsatz::21783.html?refID=froogle

Taugen die was? Die Crossmax ST wären natürlich auch fein, liegen aber außerhalb meines Budget`s .
Im Verhältniss gesehen zu dem Original LRS, was "spare" ich an Gewicht? Ich kann nirgends eine Gewichtsangabe finden.
Was muss ich grundsätzlich beachten beim Neukauf? sprich, welche Umrüstkits müsste ich mit ordern?

Vielen Dank 

Gruß
Tom


----------



## rick-the-big (12. Februar 2012)

also ich hab mir fÃ¼r mein 4er die m1800 von dt-swiss gekauft. haben zahnscheibenfreilauf und wiegen gewogenen 1860g.
war nen schnÃ¤ppchen bei ebay, neu und mit rechnung 126â¬ statt iwas um 350â¬  

mit den fun works hab ich noch keine erfahrungen gemacht.

der orig. lrs mÃ¼sste so um die 2100g wiegen


----------



## Puls220 (12. Februar 2012)

Ich fahre Crossmax SX - die gibt es mittlerweile auch mit 15mm Achse vorne. Ich finde die passen von StabilitÃ¤t, Gewicht (1750g) und UST FunktionalitÃ¤t sehr gut, wenn man Richtung Enduro aufbaut. Die 2011er wurden kÃ¼rzlich erst ausverkauft (400â¬ bei Hibike) - allerdings haben die 2012er ein wesentlich besseres Innenleben (Lagereinstellung hatte sich bei mir x-mal gelockert, bis Mavic das Innenleben gegen das 2012er getauscht hat)

Noch besser vom Preis-Leistungs-VerhÃ¤ltnis, sind Standardaufbauten - habe lange mit *Notubes Flow + Hope II Pro Evo* geliebÃ¤ugelt (hatte die Crossmax aber schon)

Mit 2.0 - 1.8 er Speichen minimal schwerer und (z.B. hier im Bikemarkt) neu ab rund 350â¬ zu haben. Die Kombination scheint hier nach "Forumkonsens" extrem gut - mit ~1800g akzeptables Gewicht, tubeless-fÃ¤hig, stabil, Nabe auf praktisch alle Standards umrÃ¼stbar und hochwertig gelagert. Ersatzspeichen gibts dann Ã¼berall. 

Wenn man es von dem genannten Setup noch ein wenig hochwertiger mag, kann man Messerspeichen (DT Aerolite oder Sapim CX Ray mit hochwertigen Alu Nippeln) verwenden, oder Naben von DT, Tune, American Classic oder Acros. Da kommt man dann bis rund 1600g runter liegt aber auch preislich deutlich hÃ¶her. AuÃerdem mÃ¼ssen LR mit Messerspeichen sehr sorgfÃ¤ltig aufgebaut werden - lieber beim Spezialisten bestellen. Von weniger als 32 Speichen bei StandardlaufrÃ¤dern halte ich persÃ¶nlich nichts, auch wenn z.B. Tune das anbiete...

Wenn Du kein tubeless-ready willst gibts auch andere gute Felgen, aber ich persÃ¶nlich will keinen Schlauch mehr fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (12. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, sind Funworks Naben umgelabelte Novatecs (aus Taiwan), nicht schlecht aber bezÃ¼glich Halbarkeit und Ersatzteilversorgung nicht so gut wie Hope.

Ãber die Felge kann ich nichts sagen, aber die Flow Felgen werden im Forum meist als Referenz der jeweiligen Gewichtsklasse genannt, mindestens wenn man tubeless fahren will.

Ich persÃ¶nlich wÃ¼rde die 80â¬ mehr investieren, die Farb lÃ¤sst sich bei der genannten Kombination ebenso variieren.


----------



## d-lo (12. Februar 2012)

Ich liebäugle ja mit der Kombination Hope Naben und Spank Oozy Felgen. Vom Felgenpfrofil dürften die auch tubeless-ready sein.


----------



## Michael_H (12. Februar 2012)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> Habt ihr vorab evtl. eine Empfehlung?
> 
> Ich hab mir diese mal rausgepieckt: http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...uro-911-Laufradsatz::21783.html?refID=froogle
> 
> ...



Hallo Tom,

ich habe mein Jekyll 3 mit folgenden LRS bestückt:
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...oTubes-ZTR-Flow-Laufradsatz-1750g::23157.html
Gegenüber dem Original (2050g) spare ich also 300g. Was mir aber viel wichtiger war, die Innenbreite wächst von 19mm auf 22,6mm. 

Als Adapter brauchst du:
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...stkit-fuer-4Way-Pro-Hinterradnabe::38502.html
*Modell: convert to 12x142mm X12
*http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...stkit-fuer-4Way-Pro-Vorderradnabe::38503.html*
Modell: convert to 15mm*

Der LRS macht einen guten Eindruck, bin ihn auf Grund des Wetters erst 100km gefahren. 

Gruß
Michael
P.S. Ich hätte noch einen original LRS vom Jekyll 3 über, falls jemand Interesse hat.


----------



## TeeKay82 (12. Februar 2012)

Super, vielen Dank fÃ¼r die Infos...

@Michael...die hatte ich auch schon im Auge. Sind natÃ¼rlich nochmal 100â¬ teurer...mal schauen ob das machbar ist! 

GruÃ
Tom


----------



## Puls220 (12. Februar 2012)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> Super, vielen Dank für die Infos...
> 
> @Michael...die hatte ich auch schon im Auge. Sind natürlich nochmal 100 teurer...mal schauen ob das machbar ist!
> 
> ...



Wenn die Funworks Naben sogar teurer sind, würde ich die Hope definitiv bevorzugen. (Lies mal die berichte hier im Forum)

Für 349:

http://www.bike-box.de/

oder

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/473315/cat/22

369:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ubes-Stans-Flow-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz-.html


----------



## chorge (12. Februar 2012)

Achtung! Du verschenkst dann aber 100g Gewichtsvorteil, da an den HOPE-LRS normalerweise Messingnippel sind... Mit Alu werden die Laufräder dann leider gleich DEUTLICh teurer!


----------



## Sagatasan (14. Februar 2012)

Ich hab meinem jekyll 3 auch einen neuen LRS spendiert!

Mavic Crossmax SX - 2012

Neue Gummis gehören auch drauf - der Hinterreifen wird bald fällig.....

Welche Reifen verwendet ihr denn??

Ich liebäugle mit dem Conti Mountain King 2 / 2.4er - tubeless
Der sollte besser halten als der NN - hatte am Hinterrad letzte Saion 5 Platten...


----------



## Puls220 (14. Februar 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Achtung! Du verschenkst dann aber 100g Gewichtsvorteil, da an den HOPE-LRS normalerweise Messingnippel sind... Mit Alu werden die Laufräder dann leider gleich DEUTLICh teurer!



ok, stimmt Alunippel koten nochmal ~ 50 mehr...




Sagatasan schrieb:


> Welche Reifen verwendet ihr denn??
> 
> Ich liebäugle mit dem Conti Mountain King 2 / 2.4er - tubeless



Ich hatte erst UST Rubberquen in 2.4 (robust und schwer) und jetzt die Mountainking 2 in 2.4 Protection. Die sind tubeless ready (also mit Milch zu fahren) und erheblich leichter. Bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden, das Profil ist etwas weniger massiv als beim RQ.


----------



## Bayer (14. Februar 2012)

Maxxis Ardent 2,4 mit etwas Milch find ich aktuell echt spitze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (14. Februar 2012)

so.....hier der amerikanische sagmeter....


----------



## kantn-manuel (14. Februar 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> ok, stimmt Alunippel koten nochmal ~ 50 mehr...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich habe die nobby nic 2.4 auf den black flag und auf meinen crankbrüder iodine, den fat albert 2.4 (auf den steh ich !!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Frorider86 (14. Februar 2012)

Servus,

ich hoffe das mir hier unkompliziert geholfen werden kann. Ja, habe hier durch etliche Seiten geblättert, bin aber auf nichts verwertbares gestoßen.
Da ich starkes Interesse an dem Jekyll Rahmen habe (Eierlegendewollmilchsau!?), interessiert mich die Aussage auf diversen Seiten, das man mit den Dämpfer (90/150mm) beim Verstellen des FWs auch die Geometrie verändert. Wie darf ich mir das Vorstellen? ...bei 150mm ist der Dämpfer automatisch länger, sprich die Kolbenstange schaut schon raus um das Tretlager tiefer und den LW flacher zu bekommen!?
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?

Schon mal besten Dank für eure Hilfe 

Schöne Grüße
...vom Fro


----------



## chorge (14. Februar 2012)

Es handelt sich um einen Pullshock-Dämpfer, d.h. die Kolbenstange ist drinnen, wenn der Hinterbau ganz ausgefedert ist... aber das ist prinzipiell erstmal egal, funktioniert halt anders rum als üblich.
Du hast beim Jekyll zwei Federwege, welche dadurch realisiert werden, dass der Dämpfer zwei separate Luftkammern hat. Diese funktionieren unabhängig voneinander, und werden per Daumenschalthebel gewählt. Eine Kammer ist für den 150mm Federweg zuständig, die andere für den 90mm - wie wenn du zwei Dämpfer hättest, und umbauen würdest. Durch die kleinere Luftkammer ist das 90mm-Setup deutlich härter, als das 150er. Dadurch hat man automatisch natürlich auch weniger SAG, und somit steilere Winkel und ein hohes Tretlager. Hinzu kommt zudem eine sehr progressive Kennlinie in dieser Einstellung. Somit fährt sich der Hinterbau insgesamt extrem straff in der 90er Position - optimal zum speeden in der Ebene, für trailige langsam gefahren Wurzelwege (wo es auf Pedalfreiheit ankommt), und natürlich im Uphill. Schaltet man um auf die 150er Position, öffnet sich die andere Luftkammer. Nun hat man mehr Federweg, eine linearere Kennlinie, mehr SAG, und letztendlich somit flachere Winkel und ein niedrigeres Tretlager. Also perfekt für schnelle Flowtrails und DH...
Beide Einstellungen können separat zudem noch in der Zugstufe justiert werden. Leider nicht in der Druckstufe, was das Ganze noch perfektionieren würde. 
Leider ist die 90er-Position IMHO insgesamt etwas ZU hart geraten. Eigentlich wäre es perfekt, wenn man die selbe Grundidee wie beim Scott umgesetzt hätte: Fluffige 150mm, gut nutzbare 90mm (im Gegensatz zu den knallharten im Jekyll), und für's reine Uphill noch nen Lockout... Dann hätte man mit der 90er Einstellung noch etwas mehr Nutzwert in der Ebene. 
Aber es ist auch so schon sehr sehr gut - und offensichtlich funktioniert der Cannondale-Fox-Dämpfer auch zuverlässiger als das Scott-DT-Pendant...


----------



## grey (15. Februar 2012)

wenn ich mich nicht irre verwendet man im "flow mode" beide luftkammern, im "climb" nur eine -> aber ist eigentlich egal 

geometrieverstellung hast eben allein dadurch, dass du im "climb" mode nicht so tief im federweg hängst.. effektiv hast halt weniger sag, dadurch ist das heck höher (1,2cm oder so)

sprich, im climb mode schaut wennst draufsitzt das stangel weniger raus als im flow mode, das siehst normal auch auf dem bike sitzend..


----------



## chorge (15. Februar 2012)

Mit den Kammern hat natürlich Greyz recht... sorry!

@Fro: Dein Switch ist doch schon ein geiles Bike in der Klasse... Gönn dir für das Geld doch lieber gute Reifen (statt der NN), ne Reverb, und ggfls. nen Dämpfer mit Lockout. Damit ist dein Rocky wieder 100% top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider86 (15. Februar 2012)

Servus,

erstmal schönen Dank für sie zügigen Antworten 
Ok, dann definiert CD die Geometrieverstellung in dem Fall über den SAG Federweg.
Meiner Meinung nach etwas geschummelt  Werde in dem Fall zu meiner Lyrik (160mm) evtl. noch ein Angle Set verbauen um mehr Laufruhe zu bekommen.
Das Switch ist ein tolles Bike und bisher ein tapferer Begleiter. Aber eben schon ein paar Jahre alt. Die Lager vom Hinterbau sind fällig und suche halt was Neues um mal ein ALL mountain Bike aufzubauen. Bergziege bergauf und MiniFreerider bergab. Letzteres um nicht immer gleich mein Dhler auf die Local DH Singletrails mitschleppen zu müssen, wo 200mm einfach too much sind.
Das Rocky ist dafür nicht mehr up to date und bin da auch etwas verwöhnt durch mein Transition  Das Rocky fühlt sich sehr hoch und kippelig an.
Mir ist bewusst das man Eier nicht mit Äpfeln vergleichen kann, aber gegen Pfannkuchen mit Apfelscheiben hat ja eigentlich keiner was


----------



## chorge (15. Februar 2012)

Kannst dir ja auch mal das Claymore anschauen... hab ich mir gegönnt! Hat zwar leider nen flachen Sitzwinkel, fährt sich aber dennoch gut bergauf (zumindest mit der Talas). Damit dürfte dein DH-Anspruch vermutlich noch etwas besser gestillt werden als mit dem Jekyll...


----------



## yann.roux (15. Februar 2012)

Hi,

Hat jemand von euch schon den Dämpfer vom Rahmen getrennt? Ich muss nämlich den Dämpfer zu rück schicken und mir geht's nicht um die 2 Schrauben sondern um das Kabel.
Es gibt zwar eine Grosse Imbus Schraube ca. 3cm unterm Kolben, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es tatsächlich den Kabel befestigt oder ob es für etwas Anderes gedacht wurde.
Kann jemand mir helfen? Vielen Dank im voraus + Gruss


----------



## chorge (15. Februar 2012)

Kabelendhülse entfernen, und mit einem 1.5er Inbus die kleine Madenschraube öffnen, welche den Bowtenzug klemmt. NICHTS AN DER GROSSEN INBUSSCHRAUBE DREHEN!!!!
RTFM! Steht alles in der Anleitung beschrieben!!


----------



## yann.roux (15. Februar 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> mit einem 1.5er Inbus die kleine Madenschraube + Steht alles in der Anleitung beschrieben!!



Thanks! 
Die kleine Schraube habe nicht gesehen und die Anleitung auch nicht


----------



## tuxracer (15. Februar 2012)

Hat von euch jemand Erfahrung mit ner 140er Lefty im Jekyll?


----------



## Ponch (15. Februar 2012)

Lass es lieber sein. Schon mit der custom 150er hat man laut Bike einen zu steilen Lenkwinkel.


----------



## fknobel (16. Februar 2012)

tuxracer schrieb:


> Hat von euch jemand Erfahrung mit ner 140er Lefty im Jekyll?



Zum Thema Lefty im Jekyll gibt es schon das ein oder andere. Hab selber lange geliebäugelt mit der Lefty, mich aber letztendlich doch für eine 36er Fox mit 160mm entschieden. Aus meiner sicht macht es beim meinem Alu Jekyll kein Sinn dort auf Leichtbau zu setzten und auf die vorteile einer 160er Gabel dafür zu verzichten. Bei einem Carbon Jekyll sieht das schon wieder etwas anders aus. Hier schafft man dann halt 11,xx kg mit einer Lefty. Wo mit man dann durch aus ein super Marathon bzw. Alphencross oder auch Allmountain Fully hätte... allerdings halt bei weitem nicht mehr so Bergab lastig wegen dem anderen Lenkkopflagerwinkel.

Such mal weiter vorne hier im Thema. Dort sind einige dinge und Links gepostet worden zur Lefty am Jekyll. Unter anderem ein Erfahrungsbericht mit der 140mm Lefty.

Man könnte auch kurz und knapp zusammen fassend sagen... es scheint so, als ob es einen Handfesten Grund gibt warum Cannondale noch keine Lefty fürs Jekyll gebaut hat bzw. anbietet! Es gibt einfach zu viele Sachen die nicht stimmig sind... Lenkwinkel, Auswahl der Vorbauten (fast alle OPI Vorbauten sind zu lang und zu flach), Unharmonisches Ansprechverhalten zwischen der Lefty und dem Hinterbau und zu guter letzt, zu wenig Federweg fürs Jekyll. 

Vg

Florian


----------



## TeeKay82 (16. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

mir ist gestern auf dem heimweg mal aufgefallen das die geräusch entwicklung beim fahren zugenommen hat sprich, bei jeden kleinen unebenheit war ein relativ lautes knacken zu hören.

während der fahrt hörte es sich an, als käme es vom vorbau oder Sattel/sattelstütze. Dann abe ich mir die Sache grade nochmal genauer angeschaut und einfach nur leicht von oben auf den den sattel gedrückt...und das knacken kommt vom dämpfer :-( ich drück im stand mit minmalstem kraftaufwand von oben auf den sattel bis der dämpfer anfängt einzufedern, was er auch tut aber eingeläutet durch ein lautes "knack".

hat jemand die gleiche erfahrung gemacht oder ne idee was es sein könnte und wie es zu beheben ist? oder ist das normal und muss hingenommen werden?


----------



## d-lo (16. Februar 2012)

Zieh mal die Schrauben der Dämpferbefestigung nach, könnte helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeKay82 (16. Februar 2012)

schon passiert, die sitzen bombenfest. hat nix gebracht.


----------



## Puls220 (16. Februar 2012)

Bayer schrieb:


> Maxxis Ardent 2,4 mit etwas Milch find ich aktuell echt spitze



Kannst Du mehr zu den Ardent sagen?

Da gibt's unterschiedliche FR und DH, dass ganze noch in unterschiedlichen Gummimischungen.

Welche Version fährst Du, tubeless oder mit Schlauch und was wiegen die?


----------



## fknobel (16. Februar 2012)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mir ist gestern auf dem heimweg mal aufgefallen das die geräusch entwicklung beim fahren zugenommen hat sprich, bei jeden kleinen unebenheit war ein relativ lautes knacken zu hören.
> 
> ...





Der Dämpfer hat ein Problem, mein Dämpfer hatte das gleiche. Klingt als ob irgendwo was im Hinterbau in den Gelenken Knacken würde, ist aber der Dämpfer selber aus dem das Geräusch kommt! Kontakt zum Händler aufnehmen und Garantiereparatur bei Toxaholic einleiten lassen. Wenn du einen Korrekten Händler hast, dreht der das so das du deinen Dämpfer direkt zu Toxaholic Schicken kannst und die dir den Dämpfer direkt zurück schicken. Dann dauert es maximal 5 Tage... so zu mindestens bei mir. 

Schau mal ob er Öl an einer der Luftkammern verliert!?


----------



## TeeKay82 (16. Februar 2012)

japp, genauso klingt das. grausam...ölspuren sind jetzt nicht zu sehen, aber wenn ich mich zurück entsinne...nach der erst fahrt verlor einer der beiden dämpfer etwas öl. es war ein leichter ölfilm außen zu sehen. da dachte ich mir nicht viel bei, weil ich gelesen hatte das der dämpfer ganz gerne mal mit zuviel öl ausgeliefert wird.

Das natürlich nich so toll, aber kann ja mal passieren! ;-)


----------



## d-lo (16. Februar 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Kannst Du mehr zu den Ardent sagen?
> 
> Da gibt's unterschiedliche FR und DH, dass ganze noch in unterschiedlichen Gummimischungen.
> 
> Welche Version fährst Du, tubeless oder mit Schlauch und was wiegen die?



Servus, hab die 2.4er Exo mit Schlauch und bin begeistert. Nass wie trocken guter Grip, Rollwiderstand ist auch nicht so hoch, wie man meinen möchte.


----------



## d-lo (16. Februar 2012)

CicliB schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hatte auch Mach1 angeschrieben:
> "Hallo,
> Sind die [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica,        sans-serif]Mach 1 2.30 Disc HoneyComb UST/Tubeless Ready?"
> ...



Hat die Felgen jetzt schon jemand schlauchlos und ohne Milch, quasi Ust, probiert?


----------



## Bayer (16. Februar 2012)

Hab auch den 2,4er Exo in Freeride Karkasse, fahr in tubeless auf einer Dt Felge, er rollt schon etwas schlechter wie der Hans Dampf, hatte ihn jetzt 2 Tage in Bozen drauf und da war er echt total unauffällig. Gewicht weiß ich nicht


----------



## Sickculture (16. Februar 2012)

Nun will auch ich mein neu aufgebautes Jekyll präsentieren:





Die Remoteleitung für die Kindshock kommt noch.


----------



## Nador (17. Februar 2012)

Jekyll 4 (2011) ist bestellt und kommt hoffentlich montag oder dienstag, dann gibts Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 321Stefan (18. Februar 2012)

.


----------



## 321Stefan (18. Februar 2012)

Servus

Hat schon mal einer von Euch getestet ob es Alternativen zum Dämpferverstellhebel gibt. Denke an z.B. Rock Shox PopLock Hebel.
Der orig. Hebel hat ja den Wahnsinnspreis von 179,-. Den Preis ist er ja wirklich nicht wert. Im Falle eines Falles wäre schon spannend ob es Alternativen gibt.
Wenn der Hebelweg stimmt, dürfte ja ein anderer Hebel ok sein.
Also wenn jemand sich schon Gedanken gemacht hat.
War jetzt mal so ein Gedanke beim Frühstück
Grüße Stefan


----------



## Puls220 (18. Februar 2012)

Die PopLock Hebel gibt's bei ebay immer mal günstig, die (ur-)alten XT Daumenschalthebel sollten in jedem Fall funktionieren.

Andererseits bin ich mit dem Originalhebel soweit zufrieden


----------



## 321Stefan (18. Februar 2012)

Zufrieden bin ich auch damit, aber wenn er abbricht bei einem Sturz (er steht ja schon ganz gut ab) war mein Gedanke, günstiger Ersatz. 
Die PopLock Hebel bekommt man so für 15,- bis 25,- Euro was dann schon eine andere Hausnummer ist. 

Grüße Stefan


----------



## tuxracer (18. Februar 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Zum Thema Lefty im Jekyll gibt es schon das ein oder andere. Hab selber lange geliebäugelt mit der Lefty, mich aber letztendlich doch für eine 36er Fox mit 160mm entschieden. Aus meiner sicht macht es beim meinem Alu Jekyll kein Sinn dort auf Leichtbau zu setzten und auf die vorteile einer 160er Gabel dafür zu verzichten.


Mir gehts weniger um Leichtbau als um Leichtlauf . Ein Cannondale und eine Gabel ohne Nadellager passt für mich nicht so recht zusammen.
Kenne aus eigener Erfahrung nur Cannondale Gabeln gut. Bin vor ein paar Monaten n paar mal mit ner 36 Talas gefahren. War ganz schön ruppig.
Die eingebauten Fox 32 haben ja 150 mm Weg. Mag mir nicht so recht vorstellen können, dass 10 mm - das sind keine 7% weniger - nen merkbaren Unterschied machen. Da dürfte doch die jeweilige Abstimmung viel mehr ins Gewicht fallen.



fknobel schrieb:


> allerdings halt bei weitem nicht mehr so Bergab lastig wegen dem anderen Lenkkopflagerwinkel.


Das ist vielleicht ein Punkt. Bike hat für das Jekyll mit der 150 mm Custom Lefty nen um 1,3° steileren Winkel als mit der Fox angegeben. http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_tec.../cannondale-jekyll-carbon-ultimate/a8449.html
Wie die darauf kommen, ist mir nicht klar. Wenn ich annehme, dass die 140er Lefty 10-15 mm kürzer als die 32er Fox is, dann komme ich auf 0,5-0,8°. Der Bike Artikel würde bedeuten, dass die 150er Lefty 23 mm kürzer als die serienmäßige Fox ist. Merkwürdig.
Ob die 140er Lefty in der Praxis wirklich 10 mm kürzer als die Fox is, weiß ich auch nicht so recht. So ganz zu 100% federt meine 32 erst aus, wenn ich den Lenker anhebe.
Vorne vielleicht nen breiteren Reifen als hinten drauf, und dann dürfte da nicht mehr viel Unterschied sein.
(Abgesehen davon hab ich noch nicht ganz verstanden, was an 68,5° steil is )



fknobel schrieb:


> Such mal weiter vorne hier im Thema. Dort sind einige dinge und Links gepostet worden zur Lefty am Jekyll. Unter anderem ein Erfahrungsbericht mit der 140mm Lefty.


Danke. Die kenne ich. Wollte nur mal wissen, ob's neue Erkenntnisse gibt.



fknobel schrieb:


> Man könnte auch kurz und knapp zusammen fassend sagen... es scheint so, als ob es einen Handfesten Grund gibt warum Cannondale noch keine Lefty fürs Jekyll gebaut hat bzw. anbietet!


Da vermute ich keine technischen Gründe. Eher fehlende Zeit, ne 150er zu bauen oder Marketing. Aber es sieht ja so aus, als würde die bald kommen - leider zu spät fü mich.



fknobel schrieb:


> Es gibt einfach zu viele Sachen die nicht stimmig sind... Lenkwinkel, Auswahl der Vorbauten (fast alle OPI Vorbauten sind zu lang und zu flach),


Für die Höhe kann man das lange Lefty-Steuerrohr mit Distanzringen und den normalen Headshok-Vorbau nehmen. Die gibts ab 80 mm Länge.



fknobel schrieb:


> Unharmonisches Ansprechverhalten zwischen der Lefty und dem Hinterbau und zu guter letzt, zu wenig Federweg fürs Jekyll.



Ich werd berichten


----------



## dasphonk (19. Februar 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Die aktuelle XTR Gruppe ist fast genauso "knackig" wie die X.0 9-fach die ich an meinem Hardtail Fahre. Aktuell fahr ich noch das normale 980er XTR Schaltwerk mit Longcage und einer C-guide. Allerdings verschleisst die c-guide wirklich recht schnell. Daher werde ich vermuhtlich auch bald auf's XTR 985 Trail Schaltwerk wechseln. Die Spannkraft ist so groß, das du das Hinterrad nicht rausbekommst wenn du vorher nicht den kleinen Schalte rumlegst.



Hallo!  Ich habe noch den C-Guide der ersten Generation und bin irgendwie nicht so richtig glücklich damit. 

Hat den bereits jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Shadow Plus-Schaltwerk? Gibt es da echt (fast) keine Chainsucks mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sagatasan (20. Februar 2012)

mein 3er mit den neuen laufrädern - macht auch optisch was her


----------



## paradox (20. Februar 2012)

mit besseren bildern wird das richtig gut aussehen


----------



## 321Stefan (20. Februar 2012)

Mal wieder was neues von der Gabel Umbau Aktion

Die Totem ist def. zu Hoch für das Jekyll. Die Totem bleibt im Moto.
Da paßt sie gut. Da hat die FOX und die Lyrik immer ein bischen verhungert ausgeschaut.

Lyrik und 36 FOX Van 160 stehen bereit zum testen, im Jekyll.

Ich fahre das Jekyll grad mit leichten Laufradsatz und der serien 32 Fox Talas.
Vieleicht bleibt es auch so. (erstmal)


----------



## jochibaer (20. Februar 2012)

kommt echt gut, fehlt jetzt nur noch ne fettere gabel, kleinere kurbel etc.=n enduro


----------



## fknobel (21. Februar 2012)

tuxracer schrieb:


> Mir gehts weniger um Leichtbau als um Leichtlauf . Ein Cannondale und eine Gabel ohne Nadellager passt fÃ¼r mich nicht so recht zusammen.
> Kenne aus eigener Erfahrung nur Cannondale Gabeln gut. Bin vor ein paar Monaten n paar mal mit ner 36 Talas gefahren. War ganz schÃ¶n ruppig.
> Die eingebauten Fox 32 haben ja 150 mm Weg. Mag mir nicht so recht vorstellen kÃ¶nnen, dass 10 mm - das sind keine 7% weniger - nen merkbaren Unterschied machen. Da dÃ¼rfte doch die jeweilige Abstimmung viel mehr ins Gewicht fallen.



Na ja, Fahr selber auch ne Headshock und bin schon die ein oder andere Lefty gefahren. Sicher sprechen sie super an, aber ich finde jetzt nicht das es so ein groÃer unterschied ist wie viele immer sagen. Und Ã¼ber das ansprechverhalten meiner 32er Talas und der 36er Talas die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin kann ich nichts Negatives sagen. Allerdings ist das auch immer eine frage der Wartung bzw. ob genug Ãl in der Gabel ist. Halt das leidige Thema bei "Normalen" bzw. Fox Federgabeln. 

150mm reichen vom Federweg sicher aus, auch werden 10mm mehr oder weniger nicht alleine den Ausschlag geben. Allerdings kann man mit 10mm mehr schon noch mal anders abstimmen. Zumal eine 36er auch deutlich Steifer ist und weniger verkantet as eine 32er. Optik ist auch ein Sache, die 32er 150mm FOX sieht aus wie ein paar Zahnstocher. Da macht die 36er schon deutlich mehr her! 



tuxracer schrieb:


> Das ist vielleicht ein Punkt. Bike hat fÃ¼r das Jekyll mit der 150 mm Custom Lefty nen um 1,3Â° steileren Winkel als mit der Fox angegeben. http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_tec.../cannondale-jekyll-carbon-ultimate/a8449.html
> Wie die darauf kommen, ist mir nicht klar. Wenn ich annehme, dass die 140er Lefty 10-15 mm kÃ¼rzer als die 32er Fox is, dann komme ich auf 0,5-0,8Â°. Der Bike Artikel wÃ¼rde bedeuten, dass die 150er Lefty 23 mm kÃ¼rzer als die serienmÃ¤Ãige Fox ist. MerkwÃ¼rdig.
> Ob die 140er Lefty in der Praxis wirklich 10 mm kÃ¼rzer als die Fox is, weiÃ ich auch nicht so recht. So ganz zu 100% federt meine 32 erst aus, wenn ich den Lenker anhebe.
> Vorne vielleicht nen breiteren Reifen als hinten drauf, und dann dÃ¼rfte da nicht mehr viel Unterschied sein.
> (Abgesehen davon hab ich noch nicht ganz verstanden, was an 68,5Â° steil is )



Aufgrund der Konstruktion einer Lefty kann ich mir schon vorstellen das diese etwas kÃ¼rzer Baut als eine Standart Gabeln (keine Gabelkrone). Aber selbst 1-2cm weniger BauhÃ¶he kÃ¶nnen in Downhill Passagen schon einen deutlichen unterschied machen... genau so kÃ¶nnen aber 1-2cm mehr im Uphill ein Nachteil darstellen. Hier bewegt man sich halt auf einem sehr schmalen grad. Und Ã¼ber den Vorbau und Spacer kann man nur bedingt ausgleichenâ¦



tuxracer schrieb:


> FÃ¼r die HÃ¶he kann man das lange Lefty-Steuerrohr mit Distanzringen und den normalen Headshok-Vorbau nehmen. Die gibts ab 80 mm LÃ¤nge.



Wie oben schon erwÃ¤hnt, Distanzringe helfen nur bedingt. Hier spielt ja auch der Winkel des Sitzrohres noch eine Rolle. Wird dieser zu steil oder zu flach, hat das ebenfalls direkte Auswirkungen auf die Up- bzw. Downhill Performance! Und 80mm wÃ¤ren mir schon zu lang als Vorbau. Aktuell Fahre ich einen 75mm Vorbau mit 12Â° und mÃ¶chte mit einer neuen Gabel  auf einen 60-50mm Vorbau mit 5Â° wechseln. Und hier wird es einfach sehr mau im Angebot von Cannondale, egal ob OPI oder Headshock. Alternativ kÃ¶nnte ich hier natÃ¼rlich auf das 1 1/8â Steuerrohr gehen. Aber das wÃ¤re fÃ¼r meinen Anspruch dann eine doch zu groÃe BastellÃ¶sung. 



tuxracer schrieb:


> Da vermute ich keine technischen GrÃ¼nde. Eher fehlende Zeit, ne 150er zu bauen oder Marketing. Aber es sieht ja so aus, als wÃ¼rde die bald kommen - leider zu spÃ¤t fÃ¼ mich.



Ich weis nicht ob die Zeit wirklich fehlt. Immerhin haben sie eine fÃ¼r den Bike Test rausgerÃ¼ckt. Ich glaube PersÃ¶nlich ehr das hier die noch nicht vorhandene Absenkung ein entscheidendes Thema sein kÃ¶nnte oder aber die hier bereits schon genanten Punkte. Insgesamt wÃ¤re das Paket in Sachen Geo einfach noch nicht so rund wie das bisherige. Hier wird sich ja dann vielleicht noch dieses Jahr zeigen was kommt wund wie es aussiehtâ¦


----------



## fknobel (21. Februar 2012)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Hallo!  Ich habe noch den C-Guide der ersten Generation und bin irgendwie nicht so richtig glücklich damit.
> 
> Hat den bereits jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Shadow Plus-Schaltwerk? Gibt es da echt (fast) keine Chainsucks mehr?



Schau mal im TechTalk. Dort wird in irgendeinem Beitrag über das ShadowPlus Schaltwerk berichtet. Was ich dort gelesen hab war recht Positiv... vorrausgesetzt du erwartest nicht exakt die gleiche Performance wie von einer DH Kettenführung! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9182769&postcount=7


----------



## Sagatasan (23. Februar 2012)

ich kann euch sagen warum CD keine leftys am Jekyll verbaut: FOX hat doch den Dämpfer für CD entwickelt.... dafür wurde sicher ausverhandelt, dass FOX-Gabeln montiert werden...


----------



## Ponch (23. Februar 2012)

Eine Lefty würde Cannondale immer verbauen (in den Topmodellen) wenn es sie denn geben würde und sie auch Sinn macht.
Beides ist aber wohl (noch) nicht der Fall.


----------



## Nador (23. Februar 2012)

Mal noch eine andere Frage: mein Jekyll ist jetzt endlich angekommen,  und wird sobald es geht zusammengebaut  
Wollte nur mal fragen, ob ihr  am Unterrohr ne Schutzfolie angebracht habt oder nicht und wenn ja, was für eine. 
Original dabei sind paar Kleberchen, aber nix vernünftig großes..
Bin gerade noch  am Überlegen, eigentlicht bin ich zu faul die Züge abzumachen, aber  Steinschlag... hmmm..

Gruß, Jul


----------



## d-lo (23. Februar 2012)

Hab mir beim louis (motorradgeschäft) eine dicke folie für 5 Euro gekauft: diese hier
ist wegen der Dicke nicht ganz so einfach zu verarbeiten, dafür dürfte kann da jetzt nicht einmal ein ganzer Fels einen Kratzer verursachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aquarius-biker (23. Februar 2012)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> ich kann euch sagen warum CD keine leftys am Jekyll verbaut: FOX hat doch den Dämpfer für CD entwickelt.... dafür wurde sicher ausverhandelt, dass FOX-Gabeln montiert werden...



Naja, ganz undenkbar ist der Gedanke nicht. Zumindest für einen gewissen Zeitraum. Solche Vereinbarungen gibts auf anderen Sektoren auch zu genüge.

Nächste Woche bekommt meine Frau ihr Scarlet, bin mal gespannt.
Sieht Live Hammer aus.......


----------



## Ponch (23. Februar 2012)

Sorry für OT aber: 
Das Scarlet von Baboon-Bikes?


----------



## Puls220 (23. Februar 2012)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> ich kann euch sagen warum CD keine leftys am Jekyll verbaut: FOX hat doch den Dämpfer für CD entwickelt.... dafür wurde sicher ausverhandelt, dass FOX-Gabeln montiert werden...



Stammt das Innenleben der Lefty nicht auch teilweise von Fox?


----------



## Puls220 (23. Februar 2012)

Nador schrieb:


> Wollte nur mal fragen, ob ihr  am Unterrohr ne Schutzfolie angebracht habt oder nicht und wenn ja, was für eine.
> Original dabei sind paar Kleberchen, aber nix vernünftig großes..



Von Folie zum Unterrohrschutz halte ich nichts - hab' im Bekanntenkreis schon einige Beulen - trotz Folie gesehen.

Ich hab' PVC Schlauch aus dem Baumarkt um Unterrohr und Kettenstrebe gebastelt (je nach Durchmesser 2-3mm Wandstärke). Lässt sich mit einer Gartenschwere gut zuscheneiden. Außerdem ist er transparent (sieht also akzeptabel aus) und schützt auch vor schwerden Einschlägen - die 200g investiere ich halt...

Die Folie taugt m.E. nur gegen Zugscheuern.


----------



## 321Stefan (23. Februar 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Stammt das Innenleben der Lefty nicht auch teilweise von Fox?



Hallo, jetzt Rock Shox. Früher mal auch FOX.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## Bayer (23. Februar 2012)

So war jetzt schon 3 mal in Bozen mit dem neuen Rad, es fährt sich wirklich super! Bergauf eine Rakete und bergab liegt es auch echt satt!


----------



## NoX_Rider (23. Februar 2012)

sieht schon verdammt lecker aus !

Wie biste bisher mit der G-Junkies KeFü zufrieden? Bin am überlegen mir die auch zuzulegen!


----------



## aquarius-biker (23. Februar 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Sorry für OT aber:
> Das Scarlet von Baboon-Bikes?



Genau das 
Leider noch nicht abgeholt, da noch eine Änderung gemacht wird und die Komponeten diese Woche erst eintrifft.

Ich hab mich ja gegen ein Jekyll entschieden, aber für eine kleine Frau gibts da mit 150 mm Federweg wenig Auswahl. Wobei es auf jedenfall ein saugeiles Bike ist, auch wenn ich es nicht genommen habe.


----------



## Nador (23. Februar 2012)

@puls220
mh mir gehts wirklich nur um das verhindern von leichten kratzern und macken, sollte optisch auch halbwegs unauffällig bleiben 

@d-lo
danke, an Louis hätte ich auch denken können.. werd mir die morgen auch mal besorgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-lo (23. Februar 2012)

Nador schrieb:


> @puls220
> mh mir gehts wirklich nur um das verhindern von leichten kratzern und macken, sollte optisch auch halbwegs unauffällig bleiben
> 
> @d-lo
> danke, an Louis hätte ich auch denken können.. werd mir die morgen auch mal besorgen



Es gibt auch noch ne dünnere für 12,90 oder so. Die ist ein bißchen größer und auch leichter zu verarbeiten.


----------



## Bayer (23. Februar 2012)

die Kefü macht einen guten Eindruck, hats mir bei Steinkontakt schon mal verbogen, lies sich aber leicht wieder reparieren


----------



## kantn-manuel (24. Februar 2012)

sodale

Habe mir neuen Steuersatz bei dr. cannondale bestellt.

Lager habe ich jetzt abgemessen Aussendurchmesser: 50,8mm; Innendurchmesser 40mm (sowohl oberes als auch unteres Lager)

Bezeichnung der 2 Lager:

6708-2RS

Hier ein Photo des Inhaltes des Ersatzteiles KP119

lg
manuel


----------



## 321Stefan (24. Februar 2012)

Servus,

warum 2 geschlitze Kompressionsringe? Normal brauchts nur oben einen.
1 Reserve?

Grüße Stefan


----------



## kantn-manuel (24. Februar 2012)

321Stefan schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> warum 2 geschlitze Kompressionsringe? Normal brauchts nur oben einen.
> 1 Reserve?
> ...




Gute Frage! Ich packe das Set nicht. 
Ich habs nur gekauft! 

Ich wollte nur bildlich darstellen was KP119 darstellt.
Ich habe mich auch gewundert......
.....aber mittlerweile nehm ich das sportlich,...bei cannondale ist alles möglich! Besser einer zuviel als einer zuwenig


----------



## 321Stefan (24. Februar 2012)

Da hast Du recht. Hab mich nur gewundert.

Schönes WE

Grüße Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diablo666 (24. Februar 2012)

Hab meinen Jekyll heute eine Hollowgramm SI Kurbel gegönnt, die quasi fast geschenkt war. Und im März werden endlich die schönen Crossmax SX laufräder bestellt 


Gruß Max


----------



## Silbersurfer69 (24. Februar 2012)

Bild ist aus dem Netz


----------



## petergrolla (25. Februar 2012)

Hallo Jekyll Freunde,

mir wurde meines kürzlich gestohlen - echt bitter !!!
Falls Ihr es mal auf der Straße oder im Netz sehen solltet wäre ich für eine kurze Info dankbar.

http://fahrrad-fahndung.blogspot.com/search/label/Haar

Thanks
P.


----------



## chorge (25. Februar 2012)

SHICE!!!! Und das in München... Krass!


----------



## jochibaer (25. Februar 2012)

tut mir leid für dich
jemand der so n teures bike atzt, dem gehören die hände abgehackt.


----------



## jochibaer (25. Februar 2012)

oh man
was machst du den mit dem rad?


----------



## kantn-manuel (25. Februar 2012)

da ist viel "Holz" weg, schöner Schaden!

versichert???


----------



## petergrolla (26. Februar 2012)

Danke fürs Mitgefühl - ja das war ein tiefer Stich direkt ins Herz als ich aus dem Skiurlaub zurück kam. Hatte leider (noch) keine Versicherung abgeschlossen somit bleibe ich wohl auf dem Schaden sitzen. 

Vor lauter Frust habe ich mir gestern gleich ein neues gekauft. Mein Händler hatte zufällig das gleiche Model in der richtigen Rahmengröße als Auslaufmodel noch einmal auf lager ... 

Jungs bin wieder im Rennen.
;-)


----------



## Puls220 (26. Februar 2012)

petergrolla schrieb:


> Danke fürs Mitgefühl - ja das war ein tiefer Stich direkt ins Herz als ich aus dem Skiurlaub zurück kam. Hatte leider (noch) keine Versicherung abgeschlossen somit bleibe ich wohl auf dem Schaden sitzen.



Keine Ahnung, ob es Dir was nutzt, aber falls der Keller oder eine Haustür aufgebrochen wurde um das Rad zu klauen, brauchst Du keine spezielle Fahrradversicherung - da zahlt die normale Hausratversicherung.

Ich hatte die Diskussion mit meinem Versicherungsvertreter, als ich den Vertrag abgeschlossen habe. Die Frage war, ob die Fahrrad-Zusatzversicherung überhaupt ausreicht - wenn der Keller erstmal aufgebrochen ist, stehen da gleich mehrere Räder deren Gesamtwert die Deckungssumme der speziellen Fahrradversicherung übersteigt. Das ist dann aber ein ganz normaler Hausrat-Einbruchschaden mit eigener i.d.R. wesentlich höherer Deckungssumme.


----------



## Sagatasan (26. Februar 2012)

stimmt - bei mir hat nach einem kellereinbruch auch die haushaltsversicherung gezahlt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nador (26. Februar 2012)

Abend Jungs,
wollt mich nur mal für die guten Tipps hier bedanken, heute die erste richtige Runde gedreht, 
3 Stunden feinste Trails und ich muss sagen ich bin einfach nur begeistert, werde das Grinsen 
wohl heute nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht bekommen 

Werd mich jetzt nur mal zum Thema 2fach + Kefü informieren, bisschen Bodenfreiheit wäre schon ne feine Sache, 
brauche das große Blatt eigentlich kaum..

Gruß Jul


----------



## petergrolla (29. Februar 2012)

Servus zusammen,

habe gerade die sales PPT als PDF, welche Peter Denk bei seinem Interview zum neuen Jekyll verwendet, im Netz gefunden. 

Grüße P.


----------



## fknobel (29. Februar 2012)

Nador schrieb:


> Abend Jungs,
> wollt mich nur mal für die guten Tipps hier bedanken, heute die erste richtige Runde gedreht,
> 3 Stunden feinste Trails und ich muss sagen ich bin einfach nur begeistert, werde das Grinsen
> wohl heute nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht bekommen
> ...



Hi Jul,

Es Kristalisiert sich immer mehr herraus, das die G-Junkies Kettenführungen super am Jekyll Funtkionieren. Die gibt es in zwei und drei Fach ausführungen mit und ohne Bashguard (Rockring). Die C-guide Führung ist zwar nicht schlecht, verschleist jedoch sehr schnell. Ich werde mir auch bald die G-Junkies KeFü holen. Allerdings für Dreifach. 

So bald ich dann Fertig bin mit meinem Jekyll gibt es auch mal ein Bild. Wird aber wohl noch zwei bis drei Monate dauern bis alles Komplett ist. 

Vg

Florian


----------



## chorge (29. Februar 2012)

petergrolla schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> habe gerade die sales PPT als PDF, welche Peter Denk bei seinem Interview zum neuen Jekyll verwendet, im Netz gefunden.
> 
> Grüße P.



Tolle Sache das... und wo?!


----------



## petergrolla (1. März 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Tolle Sache das... und wo?!



http://ebookbrowse.com/2011-cannondale-jekyll-info-pdf-d95014971


----------



## Nador (2. März 2012)

@petergrolla
Danke, echt ne feine Sache 

@fknobel
Ja, die G-Junkies hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut gehabt.
Werd mir das mal noch in Ruhe überlegen, hatte mir vorläufig eigentlich  schon die Bionicon mitbestellt, 
aber nachdem die erst Ende März wieder  geliefert wird hab ich die Bestellung storniert.. 
Jetzt mal schauen was ich machen werde.

Gruß Jul


----------



## kantn-manuel (2. März 2012)

Nador schrieb:


> @petergrolla
> Danke, echt ne feine Sache
> 
> @fknobel
> ...



die "dreist" von den g-junkies funktioniert einwandfrei, jedoch muss man basteln, um sie passend zu machen!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (2. März 2012)

Hi Leute,

Hat jemand das genaue Buchsenmaß für den Fox-Dyad ???

Meine Messung ergab 15,9mm !!!

Weis jemand was offizielles ???

Im Manual ist das Buchsenmaß nicht erwähnt !

Grüße Klaus

Ich muss die Buchsen nach 700km bereits erneuern was echt eine 
schwache Vorstellung für CD bzw. die Konstruktion ist !


----------



## rick-the-big (2. März 2012)

hey, buchsenmaß weiß ich leider nicht. aber hab ne frage, bist du vllt viel mit den 90mm am heck gefahren? oder nicht oft benutzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (2. März 2012)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> hey, buchsenmaß weiß ich leider nicht. aber hab ne frage,
> bist du vllt viel mit den 90mm am heck gefahren? oder nicht oft benutzt?



Ich fahre eigentlich fast immer im 90mm Modus außer wenn es sehr uneben ist oder 
(na logo) es Bergab geht (dafür ist der Modus doch gedacht) !!!

Der 90mm Modus ist mir eigentlich auch zu progressiv und geht auch mit Sicherheit sehr 
stark auf die Buchsen aber (steil) Bergauf auf z.B. Schotter ist er absolut genial !

Das viele Rumgehopse und die vielen kleinen Drops belasten die Buchsen dann noch zusätzlich !


----------



## Diablo666 (2. März 2012)

gestern ist meine SI kurbel vom Eloxieren zurückgekommen, und das ergebniss ist sehr gut geworden 





jetzt müssen nur noch ein paar leichtere laufräder her und dann bin ich glücklich.

Gruß Max


----------



## rick-the-big (2. März 2012)

jap, das hab ich mir gedacht. is so ähnlich als wenn du mitm fully ständig mit lockout fährst. da kannste zusehen wie die buchsen sich verbiegen...
ich benutz ihn deshlab auch nur sehr selten, weil man merkt wie sich im 90mm mode das rad "verbiegt". is vllt nich das richtige wort, aber es fühlt sich nicht gesund an. man merkt meiner meinung nach dass das rad nicht wirklich dafür gebaut worden ist...

naja, hilft dir jetzt leider auch nicht weiter, aber ich denk mit den nächsten buchsen wird das wieder passieren, wenn du viel mit 90mm fährst...


----------



## yann.roux (2. März 2012)

Hi,
fahren einige von euch mit einer 180mm Gabel?
Ich verwende das Jekyll fürs Bikebersteigen und finde die 32 Fox Gabel mittlerweile nicht mehr passend. Hat schon jemand Erfahrung?
Gruss


----------



## 321Stefan (2. März 2012)

Servus, ich hatte die Tage mal eine Totem eingebaut. Hab sie aber gleich wieder raus, mir baut sie einfach zu hoch. Fahrverhalten war eher nix auf einer mini Proberunde. Besser eine Lyrik oder eine 36 Fox.
mir ist die Van immer sympatischer bei Fox weil sie halt sensibler ist.

Nur meine Meinung, aber vieleicht hilft es.
Grüße Stefan


----------



## Bayer (2. März 2012)

also dem rad sollte es wurscht sein ob du in 90mm oder 150mm fährst, da verbiegt sich auch nix. denke das buchsenproblem liegt eher an den schrauben mit durchgehenden gewinde. hab sie gleich zu beginn gegen welche mit teilgewinde ersetzt und keinerlei probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (2. März 2012)

Wo hast du die Schrauben gekauft? Hast du die Maße zufällig parat?


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (2. März 2012)

Hi Leute,

Da ihr gerade wieder mal über andere Gabeln diskutiert....

Findet ihr die 32'er Fox-Gabel auch so grottenschlecht wie ich ???
Also das ist echt die schlechteste und unsensibelste Gabel die ich je hatte !
Ok, ich bin die 110'er und 140'er Lefty aus meinen anderen Bikes gewöhnt aber das eine 
so teure und hochgelobte Gabel so mies anspricht ist echt traurig und ein Witz !

Wenn der SAG korrekt abgestimmt ist taucht sie steil bergab viel zu tief ein und ist trotzdem viel zu unsensibel !
Auch in schnellen Passagen auf unebenem Untergrung (mit kleinen Steinen) 
in nur leicht fallendem Gelände ist das Ansprechverhalten echt ein Witz !
Es kommt absolut zuviel an Schlägen in den Handgeleken und Armen an !

Wie ist das bei euch ???

Grüße Klaus

PS: Hat keiner das Dämpferbuchsenmaß für den DYAD ???


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (2. März 2012)

Bayer schrieb:


> also dem rad sollte es wurscht sein ob du in 90mm oder 150mm fährst, da verbiegt sich auch nix. denke das buchsenproblem liegt eher an den schrauben mit durchgehenden gewinde. hab sie gleich zu beginn gegen welche mit teilgewinde ersetzt und keinerlei probleme.



Also in meinem 2011'er Jekyll sind die Schrauben in der Mitte *ohne* Gewinde !!!!

Bei euch nicht ????


----------



## Downhill Lucki (2. März 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Da ihr gerade wieder mal über andere Gabeln diskutiert....
> 
> ...



also ich habe zwar meine 32er zu beginn gleich rausgeschmissen aber ich wer doch sehr begeistert von dem sensiblen ansprechverhalten. also meine war echt top! hatte aber die talas...was hast du? denke mal, dass das mal wieder das leidige problem der toleranzen ist! bei mir passen sie zusammen, bei dir anscheinend nicht! buchsenmaß denk ich mal 16mm, weil es meines wissens 15,9mm nicht gibt! cheers


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (2. März 2012)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> also ich habe zwar meine 32er zu beginn gleich rausgeschmissen aber ich wer doch sehr begeistert von dem sensiblen ansprechverhalten. also meine war echt top! hatte aber die talas...was hast du? denke mal, dass das mal wieder das leidige problem der toleranzen ist! bei mir passen sie zusammen, bei dir anscheinend nicht! buchsenmaß denk ich mal 16mm, weil es meines wissens 15,9mm nicht gibt! cheers



In meinem 3'er ist auch ne Talas verbaut !!!


----------



## Downhill Lucki (2. März 2012)

dann sinds mit sicherheit die toleranzen...


----------



## rick-the-big (3. März 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Da ihr gerade wieder mal über andere Gabeln diskutiert....
> 
> ...



also ich hab auch die rl 150. funktioniert bei mir absolut sahnemäßig und spricht super sensibel an. natürlich je nachdem wie hart man sie aufgepumpt hat bzw. für was für drops man sie benutzen will  aber wenn man sie für ihren einsatzzweck sinngemäß benutzt, funktioniert sie echt gut. 
ich würde mal nachschauen ob genug öl drin is, ggf. noch nen schuss na chkippen. taucht immer mal wieder das gerücht auf, dass die gabeln ab u zu mit zu wenig öl ausgeliefert werden.
das was du beschreibst hatte ich an meiner 120 rlc FIT. die war auch kacke vom ansprechen. war aber wohl ein generelles problem durch die vielen dichtungen die verbaut sein sollen.  die sprach an wie ne gabel mit spv (manitou), losbrechmoment von 15kg oder so
aber nach sehr langer einfahrzeit von 2000km  wurde es dann tatsächlich besser. 

ich würde, wie gesagt mal nachm öl schauen!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (3. März 2012)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> also ich hab auch die rl 150. funktioniert bei mir absolut sahnemäßig und spricht super sensibel an. natürlich je nachdem wie hart man sie aufgepumpt hat bzw. für was für drops man sie benutzen will  aber wenn man sie für ihren einsatzzweck sinngemäß benutzt, funktioniert sie echt gut.
> ich würde mal nachschauen ob genug öl drin is, ggf. noch nen schuss na chkippen. taucht immer mal wieder das gerücht auf, dass die gabeln ab u zu mit zu wenig öl ausgeliefert werden.
> das was du beschreibst hatte ich an meiner 120 rlc FIT. die war auch kacke vom ansprechen. war aber wohl ein generelles problem durch die vielen dichtungen die verbaut sein sollen.  die sprach an wie ne gabel mit spv (manitou), losbrechmoment von 15kg oder so
> aber nach sehr langer einfahrzeit von 2000km  wurde es dann tatsächlich besser.
> ...



Hi,

Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort !
Wie gehe ich am besten vor zum nachschauen des Öl-standes ???
Ich habe mit diesen "normalen" Gabeln bisher wenig zu tun gehabt 
da ich fast ausschließlich nur Fatty's und Lefty's fahre !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## lahura (3. März 2012)

Hier ein Update von meinem 3-er

Gestern eine Lyrik RC2L eingebaut!

Grüße, Mario


----------



## krokerleguane (4. März 2012)

Hi, 
an meinem 4-er 2012 hat sich jetzt schon zu zweiten mal die "große Imbusschraube" der Kurbel gelöst. Gibt es da nen Trick, oder muss ich einfach noch fester zudrehen als ich es mit meinem Inbusschlüssel mit 10cm Hebellänge schaffe?
Grüße Berthold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rick-the-big (4. März 2012)

Mach mal mit bremsenreiniger alles fettfrei und zieh sie dann mal mit nem richtigen inbusschlüssel fest oder mit Aufsatz für die knarre. wenn das immer noch nicht hilft, was ich aber nicht glaube, nimm leicht sicherndes loctite.


----------



## krokerleguane (4. März 2012)

Hi, Danke , das hab ich jetzt auch mal so gemacht und mit Gefühl und einer Verlängerung auf ~ 15cm Hebellänge die Schraube angezogen.
Mal schauen ob nun alles passt.
Grüße berthold


----------



## gmk (5. März 2012)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> Hi,
> an meinem 4-er 2012 hat sich jetzt schon zu zweiten mal die "große Imbusschraube" der Kurbel gelöst. Gibt es da nen Trick, oder muss ich einfach noch fester zudrehen als ich es mit meinem Inbusschlüssel mit 10cm Hebellänge schaffe?
> Grüße Berthold



loctite kann auch helfen 
http://www.bike-components.de/shop/cat/c586_Schraubensicherungen.html
mittelfest reicht meistens
und nur ein paar tropfen


----------



## chorge (5. März 2012)

Bekommt man in jedem Baumarkt oder Modellbauladen... Dann ohne Versand! ;-)


----------



## rick-the-big (5. März 2012)

und is ja auch nich so, als dass ich das schon mal schrieb


----------



## Heili24 (5. März 2012)

Hallo,

hat irgendjemand den Farbcode von dem Berserker Green?
Bitte, wäre echt ne riesen Hilfe!

lg


----------



## gmk (5. März 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Bekommt man in jedem Baumarkt oder Modellbauladen... Dann ohne Versand! ;-)


war als beispiel gedacht.
oder im motorrad/auto-zubehörfachgeschäft
kostet 1-2  weniger
so hab´ ich´s gemacht


----------



## Andi_85 (5. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

interessiere mich zurzeit auch für das Jekyll 3. 

Gibt es eigentlich bei diesem Bike ein max. Körpergewicht?
Wiege zurzeit ca. 104 - 105 Kilo (Größe 1,85). Bin aber gerade fleißig am abnehmen, erstes Ziel sind 99 Kilo. 

Kenne es von Cube, da sind es glaube ich max. 115 Kilo.


Grüße
Andi


----------



## chorge (6. März 2012)

1. Soweit ich weiß gibt es keine Beschränkung...
2. Guter Plan! Ich hab letztes Jahr von 111.5kg auf knapp 81kg abgenommen - bei 1,88m. Mein Gewicht hat sich in den letzten 4 Monaten nun auf rund 83Kg eingependelt, was sich auch plusminus 1kg stabil halten lässt ohne größere Probleme. Ein supergeniales neues Körpergefühl!!!! Hau rein und nehme ab, es lohnt sich!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (6. März 2012)

Schicke Abnehmkurve! Wozu 2 Räder Hightech doch motivieren können   Pass nur auf, dass es Dir nicht wie eine Kumpel geht - da hat sich die Kurve im weiteren Verlauf symmetrisch in U-Form fortgesetzt 

Gewichtsbeschränkung steht im Handbuch und wurde auch schon hier gepostet

136 Kg für das Jekyll (Rahmen)

Einzelne Komponenten (mutmaßlich Gabel und LRS) haben u.U. geringere Zulassung vom Hersteller.

----

Bei Cube sind die 115Kg übrigens zulässiges Gesamtgewicht Bike+Fahrer+Gepäck ... da ist man dann schon mit deutlich unter 100Kg Fahrergewicht für den Alpencross zu schwer. In Wahrheit geht es denen wohl mehr darum alle Garantieansprüche (denen sie ohnehin nur widerwillig bis gar nicht nachkommen) abzubügeln


----------



## Heili24 (6. März 2012)

Keiner den Farbcode?


----------



## kantn-manuel (6. März 2012)

Heili24 schrieb:


> Keiner den Farbcode?



keine ahnung ob es das ist.

aber dort kannst du ja fragen:

http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epag...61764971/Products/ATP/SubProducts/"ATP03/SOB"


----------



## Andi_85 (6. März 2012)

Danke für eure Antwort.
Also ich lass es mit meinem Abnehmen langsam angehen. Hab Mitte Januar mit ca. 109,8 angefangen, heute Morgen hatte ich endlich mal die 105 geknackt und war bei 104,95. 

So zum Bike, hab nun endlich die 116 Seiten vom Thread gelesen. 

Aber eine Frage stellt sich mir noch.

Welches Modelljahr würdet ihr nehmen? Lohnt sich ein Jekyll 3 2012er? Oder doch lieber ein 2011er und dafür an diesem dann in bessere Teile investieren? 


Gruß
Andi


----------



## Ponch (6. März 2012)

Da der Rahmen identisch ist kannst du auch zu einem 2011er greifen.
Carbon oder Alu?
Aus welcher Gegend kommst du denn? Für Düsseldorf kann ich dir Baboon Bikes in der Eulerstr. empfehlen. 
Der hat auch ein paar Jekylls im Laden.

Edit: Sehe gerade, du kommst aus Beuren. Also doch etwas weit bis nach Düsseldorf.


----------



## Andi_85 (6. März 2012)

Also mir reicht ein Alu. Bin jetzt nicht so der Gewichtsfanatiker. 

Ja Beuren liegt bisschen zu weit weg von Düsseldorf. 
Werde aber mal am Freitag zu Transvelo nach Reutlingen fahren, die haben noch zwei Stück da. Weiß zwar nicht welches Modell und welche Größe, aber schaumer mal.

Falls ich mich für das 2011er entscheiden würde. Gibt es eine ungefähre Liste an Teilen die man unbedingt tauschen sollte?  Kurbel, Kette... hab ich schon aus dem Thread rausgelesen.
Was könnt ihr denn für Laufräder empfehlen bei meinem jetzigen Gewicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (6. März 2012)

Mit dem Teile tauschen ist es immer so eine Sache...hast du erst mal damit angefangen gibt es kein Ende. 
Aber das ist ja auch etwas was das Hobby ausmacht.
Ich denke wenn du dich erst mal auf ein Modell festgelegt hast (3er oder 4er) kann man dir hier mehr zu evtl. Schwachstellen der Komponenten sagen. Tauschen würde ich z.B. pauschal immer die Gabel um dort etwas mit 160-170mm und dickeren Standrohren zu verbauen.
Bei den Laufrädern verhält es sich ähnlich. Was möchtest du damit fahren und was bist du bereit auszugeben?
Bei 105kg solltest du natürlich schon zu etwas robusteren Laufrädern greifen. Wenngleich das natürlich stark auf den Einsatzzweck drauf ankommt.


----------



## Andi_85 (6. März 2012)

Also fahren werde ich bei uns hier überwiegend die Alp. Heißt also Trails und Forstautobahn.
Im Sommer soll es dann mal noch Davos gehen. Nächstes Jahr wenn die Kondition und das Gewicht passt eventuell auch mal eine Transalp.
Bikepark muss es jetzt auch nicht unbedingt sein, vielleicht mal ein Abstecher, aber dann werde ich nicht gleich mit Volldampf runterheizen. 

Zurzeit häng ich ja noch an dem Jekyll 3 2012er fest.
Sollte es dies doch werden, dann muss ich sowieso ein bisschen sparen beim Austausch von Teilen, außer der Händler macht ein gutes Angebot  
Aber der Anfang macht auf jeden Fall eine Reverb.
Die Laufräder am 2012er sind die grenzwertig bei 105kilo oder kann man damit vorerst leben?

Beim Tausch der Gabel auf 160, wirkt sich das dann nicht zu negativ auf die Geometrie des Bikes aus?


----------



## Ponch (6. März 2012)

Zu den Laufrädern im 3er kann ich dir nichts sagen da ich diese nicht kenne.
Eine 160er Gabel im Jekyll macht aber sehr wohl Sinn. Diese baut zwar ca 2cm höher als eine 150mm Fox 32, dafür aber ist sie deutlich steifer und weicher abzustimmen. Durch mehr Sag sind es letztlich also vielleicht noch 1cm Längenunterschied. Das macht den Lenkwinkel etwas flacher und schadet dem Jekyll in keinster Weise wenn du mich fragst.
Viele fahren das Jekyll sogar mit einer 170mm Lyrik (ich auch) und finden es super.


----------



## Andi_85 (6. März 2012)

Welche 160er, 36er von FOX könntest den empfehlen?


----------



## Ponch (6. März 2012)

Entweder eine Float oder Van RC2.
An deiner Stelle würde ich mir aber lieber eine Rock Shox Lyrik Coil oder Solo Air ins Bike bauen. Die gibt es auch mit 1,5" Steuerrohr und sind deutlich günstiger. 
Schlechter funktionieren sie auch nicht...eher besser...


----------



## 321Stefan (6. März 2012)

Da muß ich ein Veto einlegen.
Die 36er Van ist meiner Meinung immer noch eine der Besten Gabeln die man kaufen kann. Der Preis ist hoch, das ist richtig. Aber in Sachen Federleistung und Dämpfung unerreicht. Hat halt keine Absenkung.
Rock Shox bauen jetzt auch wirklich wieder gute Gabeln (und auch wesentlich günstiger). 

Grüße Stefan


----------



## Puls220 (6. März 2012)

Bei den aktuellen Angebotspreisen wÃ¼rde ich ein 2011er in jedem Fall bevorzugen. Rahmen und DÃ¤mpfer sind (bis auf Lackierung) identisch und das PreisleistungsverhÃ¤ltnis der 2011er Modelle war bei regulÃ¤rem Listenpreis schon besser, als Auslaufmodell also erst recht.

Das rundeste Paket bekommst Du aus meiner Sicht, wenn Du ein Jekyll 4 2011 gÃ¼nstig nimmst und Ã¼ber Teiletausch individuelle Anpassungen vornimmst.

Das lÃ¤sst sich dann besser auf Deine BedÃ¼rfnisse abstimmen und ist wahrscheinlich noch gÃ¼nstiger als ein 3er "von der Stange"

Bei 105 Kg wÃ¼rde ich eine steifere Gabel nehmen. Ich bin mit meiner Lyrik RC2L sehr zufrieden (45mm absenkbar, Stahlfeder, leicht zu warten), aber Marzocchi 55 oder Fox Talas sind auch gut. Die absenkbaren Gabeln bauen voll ausgefahren nur etwas hÃ¶her, sind aber abgesenkt allesamt tiefer als die ursprÃ¼gliche Float 32 - von daher bist Du auf der sicheren Seite (Rock Shox oder Marzocchi gibts schon fÃ¼r ~500â¬). Ohne absenkbare Gabel macht das aufwendige Hinterbaukonzept nicht so richtig Sinn.

Ich persÃ¶nlich hab noch Bremsen (auf Shimano XT mit 200er Scheiben), 2-fach Kurbel mit Bashguard (Shimano SLX) und LaufrÃ¤der (Crossmax SX tubeless) und Schaltung (XT-9 fach) und absenkbare SattelstÃ¼tze umgerÃ¼stet. Das ganze ist dann eher Richtung Enduro und auch schwerer. Auf drastische Gewichtsoptimierung wÃ¼rde ich an Deiner Stelle eher verzichten.

Gute und etwas gÃ¼nstigere LaufrÃ¤der auf die viele im Forum schwÃ¶ren sind Notubes Flow + Hope Naben (~350â¬), oder noch etwas gÃ¼nstiger mit Novatec Naben.

Wer die Wahl hat....


----------



## Ponch (6. März 2012)

321Stefan schrieb:


> Da muß ich ein Veto einlegen.
> Die 36er Van ist meiner Meinung immer noch eine der Besten Gabeln die man kaufen kann. Der Preis ist hoch, das ist richtig. Aber in Sachen Federleistung und Dämpfung unerreicht. Hat halt keine Absenkung.
> Rock Shox bauen jetzt auch wirklich wieder gute Gabeln (und auch wesentlich günstiger).
> 
> Grüße Stefan



Natürlich ist die Van RC2 gut, eine Lyrik Coil ist aber nicht schlechter (MCDH).
Bei den Air Gabeln würde ich eine Solo Air den Vorzug vor eine Talas oder Float geben (auch hier MCDH).
Vorteil der Lyrik fürs Jekyll: In 1,5" erhältlich und wie gesagt deutlich günstiger.


----------



## Ponch (6. März 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Bei den aktuellen Angebotspreisen würde ich ein 2011er in jedem Fall bevorzugen. Rahmen und Dämpfer sind (bis auf Lackierung) identisch und das Preisleistungsverhältnis der 2011er Modelle war bei regulärem Listenpreis schon besser, als Auslaufmodell also erst recht.
> 
> Das rundeste Paket bekommst Du aus meiner Sicht, wenn Du ein Jekyll 4 2011 günstig nimmst und über Teiletausch individuelle Anpassungen vornimmst.
> 
> Das lässt sich dann besser auf Deine Bedürfnisse abstimmen und ist wahrscheinlich noch günstiger als ein 3er "von der Stange"




Der Meinung kann ich mich anschließen. Das 4er von 2011 wird gerade günstig abverkauft. Damit hast du eine solide Basis und tauschst die Teile die dir nicht gefallen sofort aus.
Kannst du dir ja mal gegen rechnen.


----------



## Andi_85 (6. März 2012)

Tauschen eigentlich alle Händler nach Kundenwunsch die Teile durch? Oder gibt es da auch welche die sagen "nee wir tauschen keine Teile aus"?

Lieber zum nächst besten Händler fahren oder doch online bestellen?

Zwecks Federgabel nochmals.

War eigentlich mit meiner FOX Talas X von 2007 an meinem Cube Stereo sehr zufrieden. 
Deswegen mal die Frage, welche von FOX zu empfehlen wäre?
Nur eine Float 36er oder eine Talas 36er?

Von der Talas mit 160mm gibt es von der 36er bei FOX auf der Homepage ja so wie ich das sehe nur zwei. *
36 TALAS 160 FIT RLC *oder *36 TALAS 160 O/B R*

@Ponch, du würdest diese hier vorschlagen?: Lyrik RC2L
Das sind ja im gegensatz zur 36er Talas ca. 600  Preisunterschied!?

Versteh ich das richtig, das es von dieser Lyrik auch wieder verschiedene Ausführungen gibt?
Dual Position Air, Solo Air, U-Turn, Coil

Verlier grad bisschen die Übersicht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Noch zu meinem Budget, das liegt so bei 3500  für alles zusammen.
Vielleicht isses so dann einfach für die Beratung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (6. März 2012)

Je nach Händler wird dir der eine die alten Teile in Zahlung nehmen und der andere wiederum nicht. 
Das Problem für den Händler ist es die alten Teile wieder zu veräußern.
Am besten fährst du da wohl die nicht gebrauchten Altteile hier im Bikemarkt oder bei Ebay zu verkaufen. So habe ich es mit meinem Jekyll 1 auch gemacht. Nach Totalumbau habe ich nur noch den Rahmen, den Vorbau und die Kette behalten. 
Der Rest ist hier im Bikemarkt über die imaginäre Ladentheke gewandert.
Bei der Gabel gibt es viele Möglichkeiten. Die beste Performance bietet dir diese Lyrik: http://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/products/lyrik-rc2-dh#/path/term-id/108

Was du dort aber nicht hast ist eine Absenkung oder einen Lockout. Muss jeder für sich entscheiden ob er so etwas mag oder braucht.
Kleiner Tip: Die Lyrik Gabeln bekommst du immer wieder mal in 1,5" (passend für das Jekyll) günstig angeboten. Der Grund: Es gibt nur wenige Rahmen mit durchgehendem 1,5" Steuerrohr und demzufolge nur einen kleinen Markt. Die Nachfrage ist da auch eher gering. Daher kannst du da richtige Schnäppchen machen. Für meine Lyrik Coil mit Mission Control DH habe ich z.B: nur etwas über 400 gezahlt. Neu versteht sich. 

Für 3500 kannst du dir da schon ein richtig schickes Jekyll zusammenbauen. Ich persönlich würde da sogar zum Jekyll 2 greifen. Das sollte es aus 2011er doch um diesen Kurs geben.
Der Carbon Rahmen ist einfach noch mal viel geiler und du sparst eine ganze Menge Gewicht.
Mein umgebautes Jekyll wiegt z.B. trotz schwerer Lyrik Coil Gabel, Crossmax SX Laufrädern, Reverb und auch sonst stabilen Parts gerade mal 13,095kg.
Da kommst du mit einem Alu Jekyll kaum hin.


----------



## d-lo (6. März 2012)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Tauschen eigentlich alle Händler nach Kundenwunsch die Teile durch? Oder gibt es da auch welche die sagen "nee wir tauschen keine Teile aus"?
> 
> Lieber zum nächst besten Händler fahren oder doch online bestellen?
> 
> ...




Ich würde mir ein in der Preisklasse immer beim Händler kaufen. Da hast Du bei Problemen sofort einen Anprechpartner.
Habe auch das 4er, und mein Händler hat ohne Probleme gegen geringen Aufpreis die Float gegen eine Talas getauscht, andere Reifen drauf etc.

Wegen der 160mm Gabel: Lyrik (billiger und mit 1,5") vs. Fox (teurer aber leichter) ist mit Sicherheit keine leichte Entscheidung, ich würde aber definitiv eine mit Absenkung nehmen, sonst hat das Konzept des Hinterbaus eigentlich keinen Sinn mehr.


----------



## chorge (6. März 2012)

Letztendlich kommt es auch immer drauf an, was du mit dem Bike fahren willst! Wenn dir
Bikepark, Finale Ligure oder Sent. 601 vorschweben, dann würd ich mir ein 4er holen und teilweise die Ausstattung incl. Gabel wechseln. Für's Mittelgebirge oder Touren wie Tremalzo reicht die 32er Fox jedoch dicke aus! Dann lohnt es sich eher die gute Ausstattung des 3ers zu kaufen, und sich zudem daran zu freuen, dass man ne Talas hat, welche sehr gut zum Konzept des variablen Hinterbaus passt...
Für die zuerst genannten Zwecke kannst du dir aber auch überlegen, ob ein Claymore nicht besser wäre! Dann sparst du dir die Umrüsterei... Und dank DYAD-Dämpfer geht das Bike mit ner Talas echt prima bergauf, selbst trotz des etwas flach geratenen Sitzwinkels.


----------



## Ponch (6. März 2012)

d-lo schrieb:


> Ich würde mir ein in der Preisklasse immer beim Händler kaufen. Da hast Du bei Problemen sofort einen Anprechpartner.
> Habe auch das 4er, und mein Händler hat ohne Probleme gegen geringen Aufpreis die Float gegen eine Talas getauscht, andere Reifen drauf etc.
> 
> Wegen der 160mm Gabel: Lyrik (billiger und mit 1,5") vs. Fox (teurer aber leichter) ist mit Sicherheit keine leichte Entscheidung, ich würde aber definitiv eine mit Absenkung nehmen, sonst hat das Konzept des Hinterbaus eigentlich keinen Sinn mehr.




Wenn der Händler die Gabel tauscht wunderbar. Macht aber wie gesagt sicherlich nicht jeder (Was soll er mit der alten Gabel?).
Die Fox 36 ist nicht leichter als eine Lyrik (meine ich). Zumindest nicht nennenswert.
Absenkung oder nicht: kommt stark auf das Gelände an. Wenn man kilometerlange Anstiege fährt macht das vielleicht Sinn. Tut man das nicht wird man die Verstellung nicht so oft nutzen.
Der Hinterbau macht auch so Sinn da die meiste Energie doch im Hinterbau verpufft und nicht in der Gabel (meine Meinung).


----------



## Andi_85 (6. März 2012)

Danke euch schonmal für die super Hilfe!

Wie schon geschrieben, eine Transalp hab ich eventuell nächstes Jahr schon vor. Von daher sollte es schon eine absenkbare Gabel sein.

Weiter vorne wurde der Shop "bunnyhop" genannt, die hätten sogar für 1.829,00 das weiße Jekyll 4. Weiß jemand ob dieser Shop Teile tauscht?


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## Ponch (6. März 2012)

Weißt du schon welche Rahmenhöhe du benötigst?
Momentan sehe ich das Jekyll 2 für unter 3300...
Ganz ehrlich, das würde ich viel viel lieber kaufen als ein Alu 4er oder 3er.
Das Carbon Jekyll ist viel geiler und die Parts sind auch voll ok!
Die Gabel kannst du dann vielleicht immer mal tauschen. Deine Basis ist aber vom feinsten!


----------



## Andi_85 (6. März 2012)

Meine Größe beträgt 1,85m.
Sollte also wie ich gelesen habe ein L sein. 

Werde jetzt mal am Freitag zum Händler fahren und mal schauen was dieser mir dastehen hat. Bevor ich es aber kauf hol ich dann noch euer Einverständniss ein.


----------



## Ponch (6. März 2012)

Ich bin 184cm und fahre ein M. Das Jekyll fällt eher lang aus.
Auf jeden Fall also Probesitzen oder fahren.
Und ich kann dir nur nochmals raten: Bei 3500 Budget: Jekyll Carbon 2


----------



## Andi_85 (6. März 2012)

Okay, gut zu wissen.
Dann hoff ich doch mal das der Händler überhaupt noch ein paar alte Modelle dastehen hat.
Werde am Freitag dann mal berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitewali (6. März 2012)

Hallo,
bekomme für mein Rize Carbon (hat einen Riss in der Dämpferaufnahme am Oberrohr) einen Jekyll Carbon Rahmen als Ersatz. 
Will mir das Rad nun etwas endurolastiger aufbauen und spekuliere mit einer Fox 36Van. Fährt jemand diese Gabel? Passt die zum Rad oder vermisst man bei steileren Anstiegen die Absenkung?
Bin übrigens bei meinen 184 das Rize in M gefahren, fühle mich aber beim Jekyll beim L eigentlich wohler. 
Was meinen die Experten: wird das L mit der 36er zu lang vom Radstand?
Welche Gabel baut höher? Eine Fox 36 mit 160mm oder die Rock Shocks Lyrik mit 160mm?

Verflixt - immer diese Entscheidungen!!


----------



## yann.roux (6. März 2012)

Hi, das würde mich auch interessieren...Thanx


kitewali schrieb:


> Welche Gabel baut höher? Eine Fox 36 mit 160mm oder die Rock Shocks Lyrik mit 160mm?


----------



## 321Stefan (6. März 2012)

Wenn Du in der Nähe von München bist, kannst bei mir vorbeikommen,
hab sowohl Lyrik als auch 36er Van in der Werkstatt stehen. (übrigens alle mit 1.5er Schaft). Was ich so auswendig weis bauen beide fast gleich hoch.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## kitewali (6. März 2012)

...und welche der beiden Gabeln würdest du fürs Jekyll empfehlen? 
Oder doch die 36 Talas? 
Bin halt von der 36 Talas (im 2005er Specialized Enduro) etwas vorgeschädigt - Ansprechverhalten nur mit Brunoxdauerbefeuchtung nur halbwegs akzeptabel (auch nach 3 Jahren intensiver Einfahrzeit) und nach zwei Jahren nur noch 130mm Federweg (Talas war hin).


----------



## 321Stefan (6. März 2012)

Ansichtssache, Lyrik bekommst einfach meistens günstig und ist eine gute Gabel. FOX Van bekommst nicht so leicht, in 1,5er Schaft ganz schwer.
Talas manche sind super manche nicht, liegt an den Toleranzen.

Tapered mag ich nicht, schaut immer komisch aus wenn das Steuerrohr so dick ist und dann kommt so ein dünnes Rohr da raus. Ist aber halt nur meine Meinung.

Gabel halt immer nach Einsatzgebiet kaufen. Man kann nicht sagen die ist gut und die nicht. Manche brauchen eine Absenkung die Anderen wieder nicht.

Ich meß morgen mal die Einbaulänge von den beiden.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## CicliB (6. März 2012)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Danke euch schonmal für die super Hilfe!
> 
> Wie schon geschrieben, eine Transalp hab ich eventuell nächstes Jahr schon vor. Von daher sollte es schon eine absenkbare Gabel sein.
> 
> Weiter vorne wurde der Shop "bunnyhop" genannt, die hätten sogar für 1.829,00 das weiße Jekyll 4. Weiß jemand ob dieser Shop Teile tauscht?



Ich hatte vorm Kauf des Jekyll 4 gefragt, ob die auf komplett XT umrüsten: 870
Hab dann nur das Rad dort gekauft, die Teile übers Netz und den Umbau durch User Mountain77 (Danke nochmal) machen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (7. März 2012)

Noch mal zur Gabel:

Für mich kam die  Lyrik U-Turn Coil RC2L der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau am nächsten:

* problemlos mit 1,5" Steuerrohr erhältlich (gilt nicht für Fox und Marzocchi)
* mit rund 500 relativ günstig
* mit Kit hier aus dem Forum auch problemlos auf 170mm zu traveln (kostet nur ~10)
* quasi "Lockout" für lange Anstiege im Wiegetritt
* Stahlfeder => dauerhaft gutes Ansprechverhalten und keine Probleme mit Luftverlust
* 45mm mechanische Absenkung. Das ist zudem die einzige Absenkung die kaum Ärger macht (weil total simpel - ein Kunststoffteil wird in der Spiralfeder hoch und runter gedreht)
* robust und leicht selbst zu warten (Fox ist auch eher kleinlicher beim Gabelservice)

Dabei ist sie nur etwa 200g schwerer als eine Talas (oder andere leichte 36er Gabeln)

Wenn man auf top Downhill Performance optimieren will, kann man auch die MICO DH Dämpfungskartusche nachrüsten, verliert dann aber die Lockout Funktionhttp://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/products/lyrik-rc2l#/path/term-id/7


----------



## Puls220 (7. März 2012)

CicliB schrieb:


> Ich hatte vorm Kauf des Jekyll 4 gefragt, ob die auf komplett XT umrüsten: 870
> Hab dann nur das Rad dort gekauft, die Teile übers Netz und den Umbau durch User Mountain77 (Danke nochmal) machen lassen.



870 sind echt frech!

komplette XT-Antrieb (2011) gabs (gibts?) für ~330 
Set v+h 2012 XT Bremsen (da unterscheidet sich mehr als die Optik zu 2011) gibt's bei Rose für ~150 (ohne Bremsscheiben,)

Der ganze Kram ist an einem Nachmittag ans Bike geschraubt und für die abmontierten Neuteile kriegt man im Bikemarkt bestimmt nochmal ~250

Selbst wenn man stundenweise einen Bikeshop seiner Wahl für's Schrauben bezahlt kommt man da noch günstiger.


----------



## d-lo (7. März 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Wenn der Händler die Gabel tauscht wunderbar. Macht aber wie gesagt sicherlich nicht jeder (Was soll er mit der alten Gabel?).
> Die Fox 36 ist nicht leichter als eine Lyrik (meine ich). Zumindest nicht nennenswert.
> Absenkung oder nicht: kommt stark auf das Gelände an. Wenn man kilometerlange Anstiege fährt macht das vielleicht Sinn. Tut man das nicht wird man die Verstellung nicht so oft nutzen.
> Der Hinterbau macht auch so Sinn da die meiste Energie doch im Hinterbau verpufft und nicht in der Gabel (meine Meinung).



Austauschen war nicht ganz richtig formuliert, mein Händler hat mir einfach ne Talas-Einheit reingebaut und die Hälfte der Kosten übernommen. 
200 Gramm sinds bei der 36er Fox auf jeden Fall, wäre jetzt auch kein Mehrgewicht, was mich abschrecken würde, aber Gewichtsfetischisten...
Mit der Absenkung geb ich Dir recht, kommt natürlich auf den Einsatzbereich an. Ich nutze sie ziemlich viel, und spätestens bei nem AlpX wird man dankbar dafür sein


----------



## Ponch (7. März 2012)

Ich habge gerade mal geschaut, die Van 36 wiegt 80gr. weniger als meine Lyrik Coil MCDH.
Nicht die Welt wenn man den Preisunterschied bedenkt.


----------



## 321Stefan (7. März 2012)

Gabeleinbaulängen:

Lyrik 160mm: 550mm
Van  160mm: 550mm
Talas 32 150mm: 520mm
Totem 180mm: 565mm

gerade selbst gemessen

Grüße Stefan


----------



## RedHat (7. März 2012)

So, muss mich auch mal zu Wort melden. 
Ich lese hier schon seit ein paar Wochen quer und da stellen sich noch ein paar Fragen bezgl. der Modellwahl. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir die eine oder andere Sache einfach bestätigen bzw. einen Tipp geben.

Im Moment schwanke ich zwischen dem Jekyll 3 und 4 von 2011 (einfach wegen der Preis/Leistung). Hier denke ich bei der Rahmengröße an M (ich -> ca. 1,83m). Generell Sitze ich lieber etwas kompakter auf dem Rad. Was sind eure Erfahrungen bei der Größe?
Da ich eigentlich aus der Abteilung DH/FR komme suche ich nun das uphillfähige-ich-trete-den-Berghoch-Bergab-Spaß rad, eben das Jekyll. Wie ist hier die Stabilität des LRS beim Jekyll 4 einzuschätzen?
Generell will ich eine komplette XT Gruppe von 2012 dran tüddeln. Beim 2011 Jekyll 4 ist dies ohne weiteres Möglich, oder liege ich da falsch (aufgrund der Kurbel wg. BB30).
Ich habe vor kurzem auf einem Jekyll 4 gesessen und musste Feststellen, dass bei voll aufgedrehter Zugstufe das Heck doch recht träge reagiert hat beim ausfedern. Ist das normal oder benötigt der Dämpfer eine gewisse "Einfahrzeit"?
Das Jekyll 3 gefällt mir besonders wegen der Talas, jedoch habe ich des Öfteren gehört das diese Funktion eher selten verwendet wird. Was sagt eure Erfahrung?

Generell tendiere ich wegen der Umbauerei und der hier mehrfach verteufelten Afterburner Kurbel zum Jekyll 3.


----------



## kantn-manuel (7. März 2012)

ich denke das ist eine Preisfrage!!
XT-Gruppe verbauen ist an sich kein Problem. Ich finde jetzt das BB30 System auch nicht als falsch.

Mit der Talas-Absenkung: Wirst du sie brauchen?? Ich habe ein Himod1 1,83cm SL86cm --> Large. Für mich ist die Absenkung nicht mehr wegzudenken. Sie lässt mich Steigungen fahren, die ich ohne Absenkung, wegen des steigens des Vorderrades nicht fahren könnte!

Die Ausstattung am 3er (2011) hat mich und meine Frau dazu bewogen, damals das 3er für sie zu kaufen. (SLX-Trigger gegen XT tauschen und fertig) Auch für sie ist die Absenkung toll. 

De fakto wird dir keiner deine Entscheidung abnehmen können. Was wirst du fahren? etc.  etc.





RedHat schrieb:


> So, muss mich auch mal zu Wort melden.
> Ich lese hier schon seit ein paar Wochen quer und da stellen sich noch ein paar Fragen bezgl. der Modellwahl. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir die eine oder andere Sache einfach bestätigen bzw. einen Tipp geben.
> 
> Im Moment schwanke ich zwischen dem Jekyll 3 und 4 von 2011 (einfach wegen der Preis/Leistung). Hier denke ich bei der Rahmengröße an M (ich -> ca. 1,83m). Generell Sitze ich lieber etwas kompakter auf dem Rad. Was sind eure Erfahrungen bei der Größe?
> ...


----------



## RedHat (7. März 2012)

Also zur Preisfrage folgendes: maximal 2500â¬, d.h. entweder Jekyll 3 (2011 ca. 1850â¬) und umbauen (XT-Gruppe mit Bremsen liegt bei ~589,-) oder Jekyll 4 (2011 ca. 2500â¬) und einfach fahren.
Ich will halt gerne ein "Gruppenreines" Rad haben. LÃ¤sst sich mit Vernunft schlecht erklÃ¤ren.


----------



## chorge (7. März 2012)

Jedenfalls würde ich an deiner Stelle zu L tendieren! Meine Freundin ist 1.74 und fährt M. Selbst bei ihr ist die Reverb bereits 8cm am fixen Bereich aus dem Sattelrohr draußen! Sie braucht daher auf jeden Fall ne Stütze mit >40cm Länge, was deutlich zeigt, dass ihr das M sicher nicht zu groß ist. Sie sitzt auch nicht überstreckt, sondern fühlt sich Pudelwohl!


----------



## Downhillfaller (7. März 2012)

ich hab mir vor 1 Woche das Jekyll 4 2011 geholt (1789) und zwar in M. Bin1,84m groß bei einer SL von 88. 
Ich finde es in der Größe optimal als Trailbike 
Sonst fahre ich auch L, aber es passt optimal für den Einsatzzweck.

Besonders erfreut war ich (und meine Bekannten) vom super Ansprechverhalten der Fox Float, hatte mit den letzten 2 Talas nie so ein butterweiches Ansprechverhalten. Zufall ? Vielleicht.
Absenkung empfand ich jetzt nicht wirklich nötig, sobald der SAG hinten begrenzt wurde lies es sich sehr angenehm berghoch fahren.
Talas würde ich auch nicht einbauen, ne Lyrik schon eher, aber im Moment macht die Float echt Spaß 

Das erste was ich getauscht habe war der LRS um von 14,5 kg  runter zukommen. Allerdings wird die Reverb einiges vom Eingesparten wieder auffressen 
Egal, soll für mich kein 100km Tourenbike werden. 

Da der 2011 Rahmen identisch zum 2012 ist kann man, finde ich, ruhig zum 2011 greifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hafrazi (7. März 2012)

http://www.doodle.com/hd7356q5crd59pm9


Danke.


----------



## Downhillfaller (7. März 2012)

hafrazi schrieb:


> http://www.doodle.com/hd7356q5crd59pm9
> 
> 
> Danke.



bitte


----------



## Puls220 (7. März 2012)

Ich fahr mit 1,83 Rahmengröße M, der Unterschied zu L ist aber gering.

Wenn Du eine Shimano Kurbel verbauen willst, nimm das Jekyll 4 - die bereits eingeklebte Adapterhülse macht den Wechsel entsprechend simpel. 

Beim 3er musst Du ein teures Adapter-Innenlager verbauen oder zu anderen Adapterlösungen greifen (hier im Thread wurden 2 unterschiedliche Lösungen diskutiert)


----------



## Puls220 (7. März 2012)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Allerdings wird die Reverb einiges vom Eingesparten wieder auffressen



Dachte ich auch, aber die original Sattelstütze (und der Sattel) sind bockschwer.

Mit anderem (230g) Sattel und Kindshock Remote bin ich ~100g schwerer als original.


Der Dämpfer ist bei winterlichen Temperaturen übrigens tatsächlich ziemlich zäh beim Ausfedern, im Herbst hat's aber gut gepasst.


----------



## Ponch (7. März 2012)

RedHat schrieb:


> So, muss mich auch mal zu Wort melden.
> Ich lese hier schon seit ein paar Wochen quer und da stellen sich noch ein paar Fragen bezgl. der Modellwahl. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir die eine oder andere Sache einfach bestätigen bzw. einen Tipp geben.
> 
> Im Moment schwanke ich zwischen dem Jekyll 3 und 4 von 2011 (einfach wegen der Preis/Leistung). Hier denke ich bei der Rahmengröße an M (ich -> ca. 1,83m). Generell Sitze ich lieber etwas kompakter auf dem Rad. Was sind eure Erfahrungen bei der Größe?
> ...



M passt auf jeden Fall. Ich bin 184cm bei 78cm Schrittlänge und fahre eine 380er Reverb. Die ist nicht ansastzweise am Limit vom Auszug.
Das M ist auch keineswegs kurz. Ich mag genau wie du etwas verspieltere Bikes und mit dem M liegst du da genau richtig.
XT Komponenten kannst du fahren. Sogar die XT Kurbel wenn du ein BB30 auf HTII Innenlager oder Adapter fährst.
Im Winter ist der Hinterbau tatsächlich etwas stark gedämpft in der Zugstufe.


Hier mal meines nach Komplettumbau. Wiegt so wie es da steht 13,095kg.
Die Bilder sind jetzt nicht gut, ich liefere mal bessere nach.
Und ein dickes DANKE für alles noch mal an Baboon Bikes. Tino, du bist der Beste!


----------



## chorge (7. März 2012)

Was wiegt denn der Sattel?


----------



## RedHat (7. März 2012)

Super Idee mit dem doodel link. Auf welche Fahrergrösse bezieht sich die Umfrage.


----------



## Puls220 (7. März 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Was wiegt denn der Sattel?



Hab nur mit Stütze zusammen gewogen, das waren über 700g


----------



## Puls220 (7. März 2012)

RedHat schrieb:


> Super Idee mit dem doodel link. Auf welche Fahrergrösse bezieht sich die Umfrage.




Klick mal drauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (7. März 2012)

Sehe ich das richtig - du hast jetzt nen grün-weißen Gobi?! Woher?! Habenwill, denn ich LIEBE diesen Sattel schon seit Jahren am Helius!!!


----------



## Ponch (7. März 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig - du hast jetzt nen grün-weißen Gobi?! Woher?! Habenwill, denn ich LIEBE diesen Sattel schon seit Jahren am Helius!!!



Meinst du mich? Dann hast du evtl sogar Glück. Der Sattel ist quasi neu. Ich steige um auf einen schwarzen.
Kannst mir gerne sagen was du mir dafür geben würdest.


----------



## Andi_85 (7. März 2012)

War heute schonmal bei einem anderen HÃ¤ndler, dieser hatte noch das Jekyll 3 2011er mit verbauter Reverb.
Dieser wollte dafÃ¼r 3199â¬, das war mir dann doch zuviel.

Jetzt muss ich mal schauen was beim anderen HÃ¤ndler am Freitag rausbekomme. Der hat anscheinend auch zwei Jekyll 4 2011er da.
Ansonsten bestell ich wohl doch im Internet.

Sollte ich das Jekyll 4 2011er nehmen.
Da kÃ¶nnt ich ja wie ich gerade gelesen habe von meinem Cube Stereo die XT Kurbel + Schifter dranklopfen? Welchen Adapter brÃ¤uchte ich denn da?

Hier mal schon was mir gerade so durch den Kopf fliegt:

Jekyll 4 2011er (bunnyhop shop 1800â¬)
Fox Racing Shox 36 Talas 160 FIT RLC (ca. 1300â¬)
Reverb SattelstÃ¼tze (ca. 250â¬)
XT Kurbel + Schifter von meinem Cube

Was meint ihr zu dieser Zusammenstellung? Da wÃ¼rde ich so ca. auf 3400â¬ kommen.

Von den Teilen die ich dann Verkaufen kÃ¶nnte, wÃ¤re dann noch Notubes Flow mit Hope Naben oder Novatec Naben drin. Wo liegt denn da gerade der Preis, da finde ich soviele unterschiede. 

@Ponch, Carbon brauch ich nicht unbendingt, wie schon gesagt bin ich jetzt kein Gewichtsfanatiker.


----------



## Michael_H (7. März 2012)

Die Zusammenstellung sieht gut aus.
Als Adapter habe ich diese im Einsatz.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/SHIMANO-BB30-SHIM-KITS-HOLLOWTECH-II-24mm-SPINDLES-/270686426667
Nach 100km bis jetzt kein Problem.


----------



## Puls220 (7. März 2012)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Sollte ich das Jekyll 4 2011er nehmen.
> Da kÃ¶nnt ich ja wie ich gerade gelesen habe von meinem Cube Stereo die XT Kurbel + Schifter dranklopfen? Welchen Adapter brÃ¤uchte ich denn da?
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Namensvetter, ich bin auch vom Stereo auf's Jekyll gewechselt 

Die oben gezeigten HÃ¼lsen (ebay) kannst Du nehmen, wenn Du das 3er kaufst, um eine Shimano Kurbel in das bereits verbaute BB30 Press-Innenlager einzubauen.

Wenn Du das 2011 4er nimmst, brauchst Du gar keinen Adapter - einfach Truvativ Kurbel + Innenlager raus schrauben und Shimano Innenlager + Kurbel rein. Die von Cannondale verklebte Alu-AdpterhÃ¼lse hat ein Standardgewinde wie jeder 0815 Rahmen. Einzig die Anzahl der von Shimano mitgelieferten Zwischenscheiben musst Du entsprechend der GehÃ¤usebreite anpassen (kann Morgen mal schauen, wie viele ich verbauen musste)

Die Retail Preise von FOX finde ich geradezu schamlos - wÃ¼rde ich nie ausgeben. An OEMs geben die ihre Talas zu einem Bruchteil ihres Listenmondpreises ab. Eine Lyrik Coil spricht besser an, hat eine bessere DÃ¤mpfung, lÃ¤sst sich ebenfalls absenken und ist fÃ¼r 400-550 â¬ zu haben - bei offiziel max. 200g Mehrgewicht (tatsÃ¤chlich eher 80g: Fox gibt Gewichte wohl ohne Steckachse, RS mit an). Der Mehrpreis ist besser versoffen  Aber jeder wie er mag... 

Flow+Hope gibt's im hier im Bikemarkt oder bei Bikebox fÃ¼r 350â¬
http://www.bike-box.de/

Import aus UK ist ggf. noch ein paar Cent billiger

Unterschiede gibt es bei Speichen, Nippeln und der Einspeichung.

Der Kampfpreis ist mit relativ einfachen 2.0 - 1.8 er Speichen und Messingnippeln. Ein LRS mit Messerspeichen (DT Aerolite oder Sapim CX-Ray) und Alunippeln gut von Hand eingespeicht ist ca. 150g leichter und im Idealfall sogar besser in der Dauerhaltbarkeit, kosten aber auch schnell 200â¬ mehr und ist weniger steif.

Die Hope Nabe gilt als etwas stabiler und renomierter und Du bekommst jedes Kleinteil nachgekauft. DafÃ¼r ist die Novatec etwas leichter und gÃ¼nstiger. Beide kannst Du relativ leicht auf andere Achsstandards umrÃ¼sten. Novatec + Flow gabs kÃ¼rzlich bei Actionsports im Angebot, vielleicht gibt's da noch welche.

GruÃ Andi


----------



## chorge (7. März 2012)

@Ponch: Du hast PN...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_85 (8. März 2012)

Wie sieht das denn aus beim Jekyll 4 2011er mit den montierten Rädnern.
Dies hat doch vorne noch keine Steckachse.
Sollte ich eine FOX 36er nehmen, könnte man das verbaute Laufräd auf Steckachse umrüsten?

Oder dann lieber doch gleich Notubes Flow zulegen?


----------



## rick-the-big (8. März 2012)

Hm? wie keine steckachse? also ich hab vorne ne 15mm in der 32er rl. ;-)


----------



## So-wo (8. März 2012)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Danke euch schonmal für die super Hilfe!
> 
> Wie schon geschrieben, eine Transalp hab ich eventuell nächstes Jahr schon vor. Von daher sollte es schon eine absenkbare Gabel sein.
> 
> ...


Hallo 
Ich habe meins von Bunnyhop und bin sehr zufrieden ...im November war ich mir noch nicht 100% sicher und haben die es mir schon reserviert da ich das S brauchte und es nur noch 2x in Gans Europa gab ,das zum ersten 
Die Beratung usw. einfach sehr gut nett 
Ich bin auch Super zufrieden mit den Jekyll Carbon


----------



## Andi_85 (8. März 2012)

Hm verwechsel ich da gerade etwas? 

Aber die FOX32 hat ja 20mm und die FOX32 15mm. Da braucht man ja schon einen Adapter oder?


----------



## Downhillfaller (8. März 2012)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Wie sieht das denn aus beim Jekyll 4 2011er mit den montierten Rädnern.
> Dies hat doch vorne noch keine Steckachse.
> Sollte ich eine FOX 36er nehmen, könnte man das verbaute Laufräd auf Steckachse umrüsten?
> 
> Oder dann lieber doch gleich Notubes Flow zulegen?



Die 2011 Fox RL hat 15mm


----------



## Ponch (8. März 2012)

Wenn du von einer Fox 32 auf eine 36 oder Lyrik  umsteigst, dann brauchst du entweder einen 20mm Umrüstsatz für die Nabe oder aber ein neues Laufrad bzw das einspeichen einer neuen Nabe....
Ich weiß nicht ob man die Naben umrüsten kann.


----------



## Ponch (8. März 2012)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> War heute schonmal bei einem anderen Händler, dieser hatte noch das Jekyll 3 2011er mit verbauter Reverb.
> Dieser wollte dafür 3199, das war mir dann doch zuviel.
> 
> Jetzt muss ich mal schauen was beim anderen Händler am Freitag rausbekomme. Der hat anscheinend auch zwei Jekyll 4 2011er da.
> ...



1300 für die Fox sind absurd. Wenn du die Gabel nicht in 1,5" sondern nur als tapered bekommst brauchst du auch noch einen neuen 1 1/8" Vorbau und einen Umrüstsatz für den Steuersatz. Das bitte nicht vergessen!
Schau dich also am besten nach einer 1,5" Fox oder aber nach einer Lyrik um. Damit sparst du eine MENGE an Geld!
Dieses kannst du dann in einen neuen Laufradsatz und andere schöne Teile investieren.
Mein Rat wäre aber weiterhin das Carbon Jekyll zu nehmen. Die Basis ist super, der Gewichtsunterschied spürbar! Und geiler aussehen tut es auch!
Den Laufradsatz im 2011er Jekyll 2 kannst du meines Wissens nach auch auf 20mm vorne umrüsten (einfacher Adapter für 15).
Dann eine Reverb rein, die Fox 32 in den Bikemarkt oder zu Ebay, eine schöne Lyrik rein und du bist bei ca 3500. Hast aber ein geiles Carbon Jekyll!!!
Aber das musst du entscheiden.


----------



## Andi_85 (8. März 2012)

Okay ihr hab mich nun überedet, ich lass das mit der FOX. 
Dann wird es die Lyrik U-Turn Coil RC2L.
Und dazu noch Notubes Flow mit Hope Naben.

Was heißt eigentlich *tapered*?

Zwecks Carbon muss ich mir echt mal überlegen. 
Du meinst du dieses http://www.bunnyhop.de/xtc/product_...nnondale-JEKYLL-HI-MOD-2-grau-Bikes-2011.html

Ansonsten steh ich dann bei folgender Auswahl:

Jekyll 4 2011er (bunnyhop shop 1800)
Lyrik U-Turn Coil RC2L (ca. 600)
Reverb Sattelstütze (ca. 250)
Notubes Flow mit Hope Naben (ca. 350)

Vielleicht noch eine bessere Bremsanlage? Shimano XT?


----------



## Ponch (8. März 2012)

Genau das Carbon. Der Preis ist TOP!!!
Evtl bekommst du das ja auch noch in grÃ¼n. Aber das ist Geschmachssache.
Da dann ne Lyrik rein, Reverb verbauen und das restliche Geld in Teile deiner Wahl stecken.
Die LaufrÃ¤der im Carbon Jekyll mÃ¼sstest du wie gesagt auf 20mm umbauen kÃ¶nnen. Ansonsten hast du aber eh noch genug Ã¼ber um einen neuen Satz zu kaufen.
Die Bremsen sind ok, da kannst du immer mal nachrÃ¼sten.
Ich wÃ¼rde mir bei deinem Budget und den aktuellen Preisen fÃ¼r die 2011er Modelle jedenfalls kein Alu Jekyll zulegen.

Edit: Oder aber du legst 300â¬ mehr an und kaufst gleich das Jekyll 1. Die 32er Fox kannst du  evtl direkt 1:1 gegen eine Lyrik tauschen.
Dann hast du zwar etwas mehr ausgegeben, hast aber die besseren Komponenten am Bike und auch gleich eine XTR Schaltung mit XT Shiftern. Dazu eine bessere Kurbel, bessere Bremsen und bessere LaufrÃ¤der (die kannst du auch auf 20mm umrÃ¼sten.


----------



## Andi_85 (8. März 2012)

Oooh das Jekyll 1 liegt aber grad bei ca. 3800â¬.
Dann noch eine Lyrik und Reverb bin ich bei ca. 4600â¬

Bekomm zwar wenn ich die FOX Gabel vertick wieder etwas. Aber diese muss erst jemand kaufen. Und soviel kann ich dann doch nicht aufeinmal hinklatschen. Das wÃ¼rde ja schon beim Jekyll 2 knapp werden. AuÃer ich mach eine Finanzierung, dann kÃ¶nnte es eventuell klappen.

Aber ich muss ja nicht komplett meine 3500â¬ ausschÃ¶pfen. 

Jetzt schau ich mal was morgen mein zweiter HÃ¤ndler genau da hat und ich warte noch auf einen RÃ¼ckruf vom bunny-hop Shop.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (8. März 2012)

Die Reverb ist beim Jekyll 1 dabei ;-)
Aber klar, das 2er ist schon eine Ecke günstiger.
Tu dir selbst aber etwas gutes und kaufe ein Carbon Jekyll. Egal ob 1 oder 2.
Sonst ärgerst du dich hinterher nur.


----------



## Andi_85 (8. März 2012)

Oh man Ponch, du machst mich schwach. 

Also sollte man die Laufräder beim Jekyll 1 2011er auf 20mm umrüsten können, dann würde ich mir das sogar holen. 

Die Laufräder beim Jekyll 1 2011er sind aber dann vorläufig zu gebrauchen?

Das ganze könnte ich dann aber nur auf Finanzierung machen, hoffe bunny-hop bietet hier gute Konditionen an.
Oder kennt sonst noch jemand einen guten Shop mit Jekyll 1 der eine vernüftige Finanzierung anbietet?


----------



## Puls220 (8. März 2012)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Okay ihr hab mich nun überedet, ich lass das mit der FOX.
> Dann wird es die Lyrik U-Turn Coil RC2L.
> Und dazu noch Notubes Flow mit Hope Naben.
> 
> ...



Lyrik, Reverb und Hope + Flow LRS sind mit Sicherheit eine gute Wahl!

Tapered heißt konifiziert. Beim Gabelschaftrohr (vermute darauf bezieht  sich Deine Frage) ändert sich der Außendurchmesser kegelförmig von Unten 1,5" auf  oben 1,125". Lässt sich im Jekyll einbauen, wenn Du das obere Lager des  Steuersatzes tauschst oder eine Adapterhülse verwendest (Vorbau muss  dann auch getauscht werden)

Wenn irgendmöglich nimm aber lieber einen durchgehendes 1,5" Schaftrohr, dafür ist der Rahmen vorgesehen, dann sparst Du Dir "Bastellösungen".

XT 2012 sind super Bremsen: bissig, gut dosierbar und durch den Servo-Wave Bremshebel öffnen sie weiter als andere Scheibenbremsen und schleifen so nicht - allerdings sind sie nicht ausgesprochen leicht.

Ich hab' mich bewusst gegen Carbon entschieden - 470g Gewichtsersparnis sind zwar 'ne Menge, andererseits hat man hier im Forum von einigen Problemen bei den Rahmen gelesen und nach einem Sturz lässt sich - anders als bei Alu - immer nur sehr schwer einschätzen ob der Rahmen noch in Ordnung ist. 

Den Laufradsatz von Jekyll 3 und 4 würde ich unmittelbar als "neu" verkaufen, zumindest wenn Du eine Gabel mit 20er Steckachse einbaust. Andernfalls kann man ihn auch als 2. LRS behalten.


----------



## Ponch (8. März 2012)

Die Jekyll 1 Laufräder sind nicht schlecht. Ist aber auch nichts für richtig harte Enduro Touren (zumindest nicht bei deinem Gewicht). Also die Flow Felge ist sicherlich stabiler. Dafür machten die Naben auf mich einen sehr guten Eindruck. Gewichtsmäßig liegen die bei ca. 1600-1700gr. meine ich.
Die sollte man auf jeden Fall auf 20mm umbauen können da es die Ringle Pro sind. Bei CRC bekommst du da Adapter.
Mit dem Jekyll 2 wirst du aber auch nichts falsch machen. Auf 20mm umbauen lassen sollten sich auch die Expert Naben. Aber da bitte vorab noch mal schlau machen. 
Aber egal ob Jekyll 1 oder 2. Das Bike ist schon spitze! Nur Carbon sollte es bei deinem Budget doch wirklich schon sein. Da sieht der Rahmen auch noch mal viel schöner aus und ist bedeutend leichter.


----------



## rick-the-big (8. März 2012)

Naja ich würde dir zu einem Alu jekyll raten. habe mit carbon rahmen nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht und mir deshlab extra wieder Alu gekauft. die 500g Unterschied sind auch zu vernachlässigen...meiner Meinung taugt carbon nicht im allmountain und enduro Bereich, wenn noch nicht mal die cc-bikes halten ;-)


----------



## Ponch (8. März 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Ich hab' mich bewusst gegen Carbon entschieden - 470g Gewichtsersparnis sind zwar 'ne Menge, andererseits hat man hier im Forum von einigen Problemen bei den Rahmen gelesen und nach einem Sturz lässt sich - anders als bei Alu - immer nur sehr schwer einschätzen ob der Rahmen noch in Ordnung ist.



Mir sind da keine Probleme bekannt. Welche sollten das denn sein? 
Und zum Thema Carbon oder Alu: Schau dir bei Pinkbike einfach mal das Santa Cruz Video zum Nomad Carbon vs. Nomad Alu an.
Das Carbon ist DEUTLICH stabiler.
Heutzutage spricht außer dem Preis einfach nichts mehr für Aluminium.


----------



## Ponch (8. März 2012)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> Naja ich würde dir zu einem Alu jekyll raten. habe mit carbon rahmen nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht und mir deshlab extra wieder Alu gekauft. die 500g Unterschied sind auch zu vernachlässigen...meiner Meinung taugt carbon nicht im allmountain und enduro Bereich, wenn noch nicht mal die cc-bikes halten ;-)



Wenn super leichte CC Carbon Rahmen brechen die am Limit gebaut sind hat das nichts mit einem Jekyll Rahmen oder anderen AM oder Enduro Rahmen zu tun. 
Auch du darfst dir gerne das Pinkbike Video anschauen. 
Wer heute noch an Carbon als Rahmenmaterial zweifelt der lebt einfach in der Vergangenheit.
Selbst die DH Rahmen der großen Hersteller kommen nach und nach in Carbon..... (Specialized, Trek, GT, Santa Cruz, etc.)


----------



## chorge (8. März 2012)

Hurra! Ich bin Vergangenheit!!! Wenn CFK im Wettbewerbseinsatz verwendet wird, macht dies IMHO Sinn - hier kann nach nem Crash geprüft und ggfs. getauscht werden. Im Alltag macht es aber mehr Sinn auf Alu zu setzen - da hat man einfach eine Sorge weniger... Just my 10C...


----------



## Puls220 (8. März 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Mir sind da keine Probleme bekannt. Welche sollten das denn sein?
> Und zum Thema Carbon oder Alu: Schau dir bei Pinkbike einfach mal das Santa Cruz Video zum Nomad Carbon vs. Nomad Alu an.
> Das Carbon ist DEUTLICH stabiler.
> Heutzutage spricht außer dem Preis einfach nichts mehr für Aluminium.



Die verklebte Zugführung an der Kettenstrebe ist reihenweise (bei Verwendung der Bionicon Kettenführung -  kann man durchaus als misbräuchliche Nutzung einstufen) abgerissen. 2 Hi-Mod Reklamationen wegen Bruch/ Deformationen sind mir aus dem Studium des 120-Seiten Threads noch in Erinnerung.

Ohne jetzt hier lange in materialwissenschaftliche Diskussionen einzusteigen: Carbon ist extrem spröde und kann ausschließlich Zugkräfte aufnehmen, zudem altert der Verbundwerkstkunststoff stärker als Metalle. Solange nur Belastungen auftreten, die der Konstrukteur eingeplant hat, ist alles super - wenn aber ungeplante Querbelastungen, Faserverletzungen etc. insbesondere bei / nach Stürzen auftreten kann jedes Carbonteil schlagartig und ohne Vorankündigung brechen, wo sich Aluteile deutlich gutmütiger verhalten (Bauteilversagen kündigt sich vorher durch beulen / verbiegen / Risse an)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rick-the-big (8. März 2012)

Also ich will nix sagen aber ich hätte drei cube sting die immer an der gleichen stelle gerissen sind. vorwiegend benutzt auf waldautobahnen u ab u zu mal Nen alpencross. keine Sprünge nix. das inet is voll mit gerissenen carbonrahmen aller Hersteller. ich Habs hinter mir und werde mir defintiv kein carbonbike mehr in der nächsten Zeit kaufen. Im bekannten kreis das selbe. das waren keine cube sondern ghost...
und an einem Rad was für den bikepark freigegeben ist hat carbon als rahmenmaterial nix zu suchen, solange es immer noch diese vielen fehlproduktionen gibt, nur damits ein paar Gramm leichter als ein alubike ist. die steifigkeit leidet auch oft darunter, obwohl carbonbikes ja viiiiel steifer sein sollen. die Tests und vor allem die dauertests sagen da aber was ganz anderes ;-)


----------



## Ponch (8. März 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Hurra! Ich bin Vergangenheit!!! Wenn CFK im Wettbewerbseinsatz verwendet wird, macht dies IMHO Sinn - hier kann nach nem Crash geprüft und ggfs. getauscht werden. Im Alltag macht es aber mehr Sinn auf Alu zu setzen - da hat man einfach eine Sorge weniger... Just my 10C...



Ich würde mir da keine Sorgen machen. GLaubst du die DH Rahmen von Peaty, Gwin und Co werden nach jedem Sturz geprüft? 
Carbon ist unglaublich stabil wenn es richtig verarbeitet wird. Schau dir an wie stabil ein Formel 1 Monocoque ist...
Schau dir nur an wie viele Alu Rahmen brechen. Die Schweißnaht ist zudem eine riesen Schwachstelle. So etwas gibt es an Carbon Rahmen nicht.




Puls220 schrieb:


> Die verklebte Zugführung an der Kettenstrebe ist reihenweise (bei Verwendung der Bionicon Kettenführung -  kann man durchaus als misbräuchliche Nutzung einstufen) abgerissen. 2 Hi-Mod Reklamationen wegen Bruch/ Deformationen sind mir aus dem Studium des 120-Seiten Threads noch in Erinnerung.



Selbst Schuld wer so eine Bionicon ein die Zugführung gebastelt hat. Ist doch klar das diese unter Umständen sogar nur angeklebt ist. 

Aber das solls auch mit der Alu Carbon Diskussion gewesen sein. Kann man in zig anderen Threads auch verfolgen.
Ich fahre jedenfalls einen Carbon Rahmen und habe trotz meiner 0,1 Tonenn keine Bedenken. Ich setze sogar auf einen Carbon Lenker und traue dem mehr zu als allen anderen Alu Lenkern (ok, dem Renthal Alu DH Lenker würde ich auch vertrauen). 
Und hätte ich das Geld übrig dann würde ich mir auf der Stelle auch einen Satz Enve Carbon Laufräder ordern.


----------



## fknobel (8. März 2012)

Das Carbon Jekyll ist schon fein, aber das Alu ist auch Top!

Man sollte sich aber über den Einsatzzweck im Klaren sein. Wer viel Allmountian fährt und lange Touren oder sogar auf gelegentlichen Marathon Einsatz abzielt, vor allem mit reichlich Hm, ist sicher besser mit dem ca. 600g leichteren Carbon Rahmen beraten.

Wer viel in Schwerem Gelände mit stark Verblocktem Felsuntergrund unterwegs ist und durchaus auch mal die Gefahr eines Sturzes einkalkuliert bzw. sogar da mit rechnet. Ist besser mit dem Alu beraten! Warum? Weil man bei Carbon nach wie vor das Problem der nicht sichtbaren Material Schädigung hat bzw. ist das Untersuchen eines Carbon Rahmens extrem Aufwendig und Teuer. Alu hat einfach ne Dell welche man direkt einschätzen kann.

Ohne frage ist Carbon ein absolut geiles Material. Und wenn ich mir wieder mal ein Hardtail oder Touren Fully Kaufen würde, wäre ein Rad mit Carbon Rahmen meine erste Wahl. Beim Enduro Einsatz sehe ich das etwas anders... Profi Wettberwebe ist eh noch mal ne andere Nummer. Im Übrigen hat es schon seinen Grund warum es das Claymore nur in Alu gibt... 

Mein Alu Jekyll wird zum Start der Saison wohl fix und fertig umgebaut sein. Ergo heißt das dann 13,6-13,7kg incl. 160mm Lyrik, Reverb usw. Mit einem Carbon Jekyll wäre ich dann zwar bei glatt 13kg, was aber in anbetracht das ich kein Wettbewerb Fahr und selber incl. Klamotten schon knapp 90kg wiege, ehr zu vernachlässigen ist.


----------



## rick-the-big (8. März 2012)

Achso, in der mtb regelmäßig nachzulesen dass die sundhaft teuren dt swiss carbon laufräder nach 2000km reissen ;-)


----------



## Ponch (8. März 2012)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> Also ich will nix sagen aber ich hätte drei cube sting die immer an der gleichen stelle gerissen sind. vorwiegend benutzt auf waldautobahnen u ab u zu mal Nen alpencross. keine Sprünge nix. das inet is voll mit gerissenen carbonrahmen aller Hersteller. ich Habs hinter mir und werde mir defintiv kein carbonbike mehr in der nächsten Zeit kaufen. Im bekannten kreis das selbe. das waren keine cube sondern ghost...
> und an einem Rad was für den bikepark freigegeben ist hat carbon als rahmenmaterial nix zu suchen, solange es immer noch diese vielen fehlproduktionen gibt, nur damits ein paar Gramm leichter als ein alubike ist. die steifigkeit leidet auch oft darunter, obwohl carbonbikes ja viiiiel steifer sein sollen. die Tests und vor allem die dauertests sagen da aber was ganz anderes ;-)



Ich will ja nichts sagen aber Cube, Ghost,.... 
Hast du dir das Video bei Santa Cruz mal angesehen? Dann wüsstest du wie stabil ein gut gemachter Carbon Rahmen ist.
Und das Netz ist VOLL von gebrochenen Aluminium Rahmen! 



rick-the-big schrieb:


> Achso, in der mtb regelmäßig nachzulesen dass die sundhaft teuren dt swiss carbon laufräder nach 2000km reissen ;-)




Die sind ja auch schrott. (genau wie wohl die Cube) Ich rede von Enve!


----------



## Ponch (8. März 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Das Carbon Jekyll ist schon fein, aber das Alu ist auch Top!
> 
> Man sollte sich aber über den Einsatzzweck im Klaren sein. Wer viel Allmountian fährt und lange Touren oder sogar auf gelegentlichen Marathon Einsatz abzielt, vor allem mit reichlich Hm, ist sicher besser mit dem ca. 600g leichteren Carbon Rahmen beraten.
> 
> ...





Sieht wohl jeder für sich anders. 
Nehmen wir z.B. mal das neue Intense Uzzi 2012. Super geil, würde ich mir als Alu Version aber niemals kaufen. Viel zu schwer. In Carbon könnte man das sicherlich fast 1kg leichter bauen bei minimal gleicher Stabilität.
Und so etwas wird seitens Intense auch kommen.
Und wie Schlagfest Carbon ist oder sein kann ist wohl bekannt.
Wenn aber natürlich um jedes Gramm gefeilscht wird dann können Defekte schon mal passieren. Das ist bei Alu Rahmen aber nicht anders. Defekte und Brüche gibt es überall...
Das Jekyll ist übrigens kein besonders leichter Carbon Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (8. März 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Sieht wohl jeder für sich anders.
> Nehmen wir z.B. mal das neue Intense Uzzi 2012. Super geil, würde ich mir als Alu Version aber niemals kaufen. Viel zu schwer. In Carbon könnte man das sicherlich fast 1kg leichter bauen bei minimal gleicher Stabilität.
> Und so etwas wird seitens Intense auch kommen.
> Und wie Schlagfest Carbon ist oder sein kann ist wohl bekannt.
> ...



Sei mir nicht böse Ponch, aber hast du selber überhaupt Erfahrung mit der Verarbeitung von CFK oder anderen Fasserverbundsstoffen? 

Gerade der Punkt Schlagfestigkeit ist nach wie vor ein großes Thema bei CFK Strukturen. Diese Videos sehen zwar toll aus, aber Faktisch sind die Rahmen Schrott da nach. Selbst wenn du nichts siehst von Außen... man könnte auch sagen das Alu hier einfach der Ehrlichere Werkstoff ist! 

Ach ja, es ist übrigens ein sich sehr Hartnäckig haltendes Märchen das Carbon Rahmen Pauschal immer leichter sind als Aluminium Rahmen. Warum auch immer scheinen die Leute dem Werkstoff Fähigkeiten zuzutrauen die er nicht hat und auch nie haben wird! 

Bei gleichem aufwand beträgt der Unterschied im günstigsten Fall 100-150g...


----------



## Ponch (8. März 2012)

Nein, eigene Erfahrung damit habe ich nicht. 
Aber dann erkläre mir mal warum z.B. der Carbon Nomad Rahmen soviel stabiler als das Alu Pendant ist? 
Auch extremste Schlagversuche brachten den Rahmen nicht zum brechen. Ist er dann also an der Stelle defekt? Wie soll er das sein wenn er danach trotzdem noch extremen Belastungen standhält?
Und Carbon soll nicht oder nur kaum leichter als Aluminium sein? Warum ist dann z.B. ein Santa Cruz DH Rahmen deutlich leichter als das Alu Modell? Und das bei höherer Stabilität?
Warum ist ein Carbon Lenker bei gleichem Gewicht ungleich stabiler als ein superleichter Alu Lenker? 
Warum baut man F1 Monocoques aus Carbon? Nur zur Info: Die sind nach einem Aufprall NICHT kaputt sondern werden weiterhin gefahren und NICHT ausgetauscht (außer der Aufprall war zu extrem).
Und das obwohl Carbon dann doch angeblich unbrauchbar ist... 

Vor allem wird bei Alu immer eines veregssen: Die Schwachstelle Schweißnacht!
Ich habe schon soo viele Rahmen gesehen die an der Schweißnacht gerissen sind (oder unmittelbar nach dieser). Das Material wird an dieser Stelle einfach stark geschwächt.


----------



## rick-the-big (8. März 2012)

Also ich kenne das so bei f1 monocoques dass die so gebaut werden dass die gezielt kaputt gehen sollen um die Energie des aufpralls aufzunehmen. das sie nach nem Unfall wiederbenutzt werden, halte ich für ein Gerücht ;-)


----------



## Ponch (8. März 2012)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> Also ich kenne das so bei f1 monocoques dass die so gebaut werden dass die gezielt kaputt gehen sollen um die Energie des aufpralls aufzunehmen. das sie nach nem Unfall wiederbenutzt werden, halte ich für ein Gerücht ;-)



Das stimmt nicht. Es gibt eine Crashstruktur die Energie aufnimmt und beim aufprall zerstört wird. Diese befindet sich aber vor, seitlich, und hinter dem Monocoque.
Es kommt eher selten vor das ein Monocoque bricht. Das ist nur bei wirklich heftigen Abflügen der Fall. 
Ansonsten hält so ein Monocoque den normalen Unfällen und Einschlägen stand. Einige Fahrer benutzen während einer F1 Saison nur ein einziges Monocoque (trotz Unfällen etc.)
Ich würde auch eher einen Carbon Rahmen mit einem Hammer bearbeiten und danach noch fahren wollen als einen Alu Rahmen. 

Aber lassen wir das, das ist hier kein Carbon vs. Alu Thread. Davon gibt es genug hier. Jeder hat da seine eigene Meinung und darf fahren was er möchte.
Du deinen Alu-Rahmen mit Alu Komponenten, ich den Carbon Rahmen mit soviel Carbon Teilen wie es mir sinnvoll erscheint und diese für mich erschwinglich sind.


----------



## geosnow (8. März 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Nehmen wir z.B. mal das neue Intense Uzzi 2012. In Carbon könnte man das sicherlich fast 1kg leichter bauen bei minimal gleicher Stabilität.



Das glaube ich kaum. Selbst das SC Nomad Carbon spart nur 400g gegenüber der Alu-Version. Auch das Intense Tracer 2 ist nur 350g schwerer als das Carbine.


----------



## Ponch (8. März 2012)

Das Uzzi soll aber wohl ca. 4,3kg wiegen. Wenn das stimmt kommt es mit dem kg in etwa hin.


----------



## geosnow (8. März 2012)

das neue uzzi ist 8.49 lbs = 3.85kg mit VAN RC und stahl feder. dh. der Rahmen ist 3kg. das kann au gut stimmen, denn das T2 ist 2.8kg.

das alte uzzi ist 9.4lbs mit farbe in Medium.


----------



## Ponch (8. März 2012)

Wo hast du die Gewichte für das Uzzi her? Die Franzosen sprachen von 4,3kg soweit ich mich erinnere.
Und wenn das T2 ohne Dämpfer 2,8kg wiegt dann ist das Carbine aber mal deutlich leichter. Und zwar eine Ecke mehr als nur 350gr. Das Carbine wiegt unter 2,5kg MIT Dämpfer. 
Ist zwar total OT...

Um aber gleich mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzukommen: Hat von euch schon mal jemand bei Toxo gefragt ob die den Dyad auf Wunsch auch mit anderem Öl befüllen?

Edit: Hier übrigens mal das Santa Cruz Video. Beachtenswert auch der Schlagtest am Ende... 

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/santa-cruz-bicycles-test-lab.html


----------



## geosnow (8. März 2012)

homepage intense und www.wrenchscience.com und natürlich mein eigenes T2 und mein altes uzzi und mein lokaler händler mountainthrill hat das neue uzzi seit November 2011 im laden. 

sein neues uzzi ist 13.5 kg.

so jetzt aber fertig intense.


----------



## Mojito_Mann (8. März 2012)

Jetzt muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben!
@ Andi 85, ich hatte auch vor mir das Jekyll 4 2011 bei bunnyhop zu kaufen und noch ca. 1000 â¬ in Parts zu investieren. Leider hatten die meine GrÃ¶Ãe nicht mehr vorrÃ¤tig. Da mir das Bike aber nicht aus dem Kopf ging hab ich mich entschlossen das Hi-Mod 2 in grau zu kaufen! Was soll ich sagen? Ich habe es zu keinem Zeitpunkt bereut. Vor allem fÃ¼r den Preis von 2999 â¬!! Noch dazu kann ich den bunnyhop Shop wirklich empfehlen, super netter Kontakt und alles ist wirklich reibungslos verlaufen. Bike war top verpackt! 
Das Bike an sich ist auch eine Wucht wie ich finde. Bin bis jetzt leider erst ca. 50 km gefahren, aber glaub mir, das Rad macht derbe Spass so wie es ist! Pimpen kann man ja auch noch zu einem spÃ¤teren Zeitpunkt 
Ich kann also Ponch nur beipflichten, Sag JA zum Carbon!!!
Und wie er schon gesagt hat, es ist ja nicht aus superleichtem Carbon sondern aus super stabilem BallisTec Carbon. 
Hoffe dir ein wenig bei der schwierigen Entscheidung geholfen zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rick-the-big (8. März 2012)

Huu huuu ballistec Carbon...die haben dem Kind einfach Nen andren Namen gegeben... :-D :-D
aber zum bunnyhopshop kann ich auch wirklich nur bestes sagen, hab mein jekyll auch dort her


----------



## Andi_85 (8. März 2012)

Ja zu Carbon nein zu Alu
Neun zu Carbon ja zu Alu

Ihr machts einem auch echt schwer   Ich weiß nicht was ich nun nehmen soll. 

Kam nun auch gerade von meinem zweiten Händler.
Dieser hätte das Jekyll 4 2011er blau in Größe L da und bin echt super darauf gefahren, fühlt sich echt Top an! 
Preis liegt bei 2600.
Sie werden nun mal mir ein Angebot machen mit den Teilen die ich haben wollte und die Teile die wegfallen werden Sie in Zahlung nehmen.

Aber das wären dann im Grundpreis 800 mehr im Gegensatz zu bunny-hop. Zwar hat bunny-hop vom Jekyll 4 2011 nur noch eins in M und vom Jekyll 3 2011er M und L vorrätig.

Ponch wird mich zwar nun schlagen, aber werde wohl doch ein Jekyll 3 2011er von Bunny-Hop nehmen und such mir die anderen Teile im Netz zusammen.

Jekyll 3 2500

Lyrik U-Turn Coil RC2L (ca. 600)
Reverb Sattelstütze (ca. 250)
Notubes Flow mit Hope Naben (ca. 350)

So würd ich auf ca. 3700 kommen. Wäre auch gerade noch so verschmerzbar. 

Hat mir zufällig jemand einen Link zu einer passende Lyrik, weil z.b. gibts bei http://www.bike-components.de/produ...RC2L-Coil-U-Turn-Federgabel-Modell-2012-.html auch nur eine 1.5 tapered, die würde ja nun auch nicht einfach so passen. Kennt einer einen Shop?


----------



## Matze. (8. März 2012)

> Vor allem wird bei Alu immer eines veregssen: Die Schwachstelle Schweißnacht!





Die Schwäche kann man umgehen wenn man tags schweißt


Aber hier noch ein kurzer erster Fahreindruck nach 2,5h mit meinem Jekyll4:

Bei meiner ersten Ausfahrt ist mir aufgefallen dass der Hinterbau wesentlich softer anspricht als die Float 150. Bei kräftigeren Stößen gleicht es sich etwas an, aber mein Eindruck ist, der Hinterbau ist doch überlegen was die Performance betrifft. Vielleicht läuft sich die Gabel ja noch etwas ein.

Bergab läßt es sich super laufen, sowohl die Stabilität als auch der Geradeauslauf sind erste Sahne. Dennoch ist das Bike sehr wendig in Spitzkehren, in langezogenen Kurven liegt es ohnehin wie ein Brett 

Bergauf mußte ich natürlich auch ausgiebig testen (bis die Oberschenkel brannten) da ich ja eine Gabel ohne Absenkung fahre. Also mit einem steigenden Vorderrad hatte ich nicht die geringsten Probleme, wie es scheint ist die Geo hervorragend ausbalanciert. Die Verstellung hinten ist doch deutlich spürbar, aber selbst ohne Verstellung sackt der Hinterbau gefühlt nicht so weit ein wie mein bisheriges Fully mit 100mm FW.
Ich denke den 90mm Modus werde ich nur bei langen Anstiegen verwenden. 
Nach etwa 1h Fahrzeit hatte ich mich einigermaßen an die Sram-Schalter gewöhnt, aber bis die Bedienung so sitzt wie nach 23 Jahren die Shimano Bedienung wird es sicherlich noch dauern. Alle Teile schalteten und bremsten völlig unauffällig, also so wie ich es mag.

Alles in Allem macht es für mich einen super Eindruck, der Fahrspaß ist schon enorm

Zu meinen Daten: 190cm, 95kg, Rahmenhöhe XL, einzige Änderung sind die Reifen, die seltsamen Billigstreifen habe ich gegen Conti MK gewechselt.


----------



## rick-the-big (8. März 2012)

Die Gabel läuft sich auf jeden Fall noch ein jnd läuft dann genau so soft wie der hinterbau. war bei mir genau so am Anfang.
die Absenkung habe ich wie öfter schon geschrieben, auch noch nie vermisst ;-)
@andi85
viel zu teuer fürs 4er. nimm das 3er von BH.


----------



## Kesan (8. März 2012)

Modell 2011 und Farbe Weis für 599

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Federgabel-115-160mm-1-5-white-grey-20QR.html

oder für 424 in schwarz aber keine ahnung was für Modelljahr

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=10119



Andi_85 schrieb:


> Hat mir zufällig jemand einen Link zu einer passende Lyrik, weil z.b. gibts bei http://www.bike-components.de/produ...RC2L-Coil-U-Turn-Federgabel-Modell-2012-.html auch nur eine 1.5 tapered, die würde ja nun auch nicht einfach so passen. Kennt einer einen Shop?


----------



## Ponch (8. März 2012)

@Andi 85

Zur Stabilität von Carbon zeige ich dir nur noch den Link hier:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/santa-cruz-bicycles-test-lab.html

Zu deiner Wahl: schlecht ist sie so oder so nicht. Das Jekyll ist ein super Allrounder.
Ich wäre bei deinem Budget halt auf das Carbon Jekyll gegangen da bei dem super Preis von BH nichts mehr für das Alu Modell spricht. Aber das darf zum Glück ja jeder selbst entscheiden. 
So oder so viel Spass mit deinem neuen Bike und berichte mal von den Umbauarbeiten.


----------



## Ponch (8. März 2012)

Kesan schrieb:


> Modell 2011 und Farbe Weis für 599
> 
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Federgabel-115-160mm-1-5-white-grey-20QR.html
> 
> ...



Die schwarze sollte eine 2009er sein. 
Sonst guck auch mal bei Ebay. Da sind hin und wieder auch welche drin.


----------



## Puls220 (8. März 2012)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Kam nun auch gerade von meinem zweiten Händler.Dieser hätte das Jekyll 4 2011er blau in Größe L da und bin echt super darauf gefahren, fühlt sich echt Top an!
> Preis liegt bei 2600.
> Sie werden nun mal mir ein Angebot machen mit den Teilen die ich haben wollte und die Teile die wegfallen werden Sie in Zahlung nehmen.



Das sind ja genau 100 Aufpreis zum Listenpreis - auf ein Vorjahresmodell,  die haben 'nen Knall!

Hier ist auch noch eine günstige Quelle:

http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...ndale-Jekyll-4-2011-Ultra-Blue-Mountainbike-M

Ich bin letzten Herbst zum nächstgelegenen CD Händler gegangen und nach der Probefahrt wollten mir die angestellten Verkäufer ausschließlich eines der Jekyll 1 / 3 2012 verkaufen die sie sich bereits in den Laden gestellt hatten - angeblich keine Chance auf ein 2011er

Ich hab' dann direkt den Chef warum er mir kein 2011 verkaufen will sondern mich "zwingt" im Netz zu bestellen. Mir ginge es um einen günstigen Rahmen, die Teile flögen eh weitgehend raus.

Siehe da ein paar Anrufe später haben sie mir das Bike exakt zum Internetpreis verkauft und sogar noch kostenlos die Gabel ausgebaut und den Gabelkonus getauscht (von alter auf neue Gabel).

Im übrigen müsste Dein CD Händler um die Ecke auch den Service/Garantieabwicklung für einen Netzkauf weitgehend übernehmen, sonst läuft er Gefahr Ärger mit CD zu bekommen...

Thema Carbon:

Die vor Jahren hochglobten Spinnergy Carbonlaufräder sind reihenweise im Gebrauch kollabiert, es gab einige Schwerverletzte und sogar 'ne Sammelklage. Größtes Problem war angeblich dass die Dinger bei vielen im Auto transportiert wurden und wenn das lange genug in der Sonne stand, hat der Kunststoffverbund massiven Schaden genommen, ohne dass man es hätte sehen können. Selbst bei Triathleten sind auf glatter Straße mit 45 km/h schlagartig die Laufräder kolabiert (waren ja nur 8 Speichen). 

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Schrauber von Profis 'ne Schulung kriegen um Materialschäden erkennen zu können - oder die Tauschen pauschal den Rahmen nach groben Abflügen. Zumindest im Rennradbereich werden Carbonlaufräder beim leisesten Zweifel sofort getauscht. Die können es sich schlicht nicht leisten, dass sich einer ihrer Fahrer wegen Materialversagen vor Publikum den Kopp abfährt...

Im Freizeitbereich hat das Zeug an sicherheitsrelevanten Teilen im gröberen Einsatz (noch) nichts verloren!


----------



## Ponch (8. März 2012)

Ein letztes mal was zum Carbon. Der Vergleich mit den Spinergy Laufrädern ist ja hoffentlich nicht dein ernst, oder?
Die Teile haben doch eh nie etwas getaugt.
Man könnte sich jetzt auch viele Alu Parts raussuchen die einfach schwach konstruiert wurden um etwas gegen Aluminium zu sagen. Das führt doch aber zu nichts.
Gut konstruiert hält Carbon extremen Belastungen stand.
Schau dir einfach nur mal das Pinkbike Video an aber komm bitte nicht mit Spinergy Laufrädern. Dann kontere ich nämlich einfach mal mit irgendwelchen irrsinnig leichten FRM Felgen oder sonst etwas die auch nichts aushalten. Oder Schau dir das Trek Scratch an. Dort brechen regelmäßig! die Hinterbauten in zwei Teile. Liegt sicher am schlechten Material (natürlich Aluminium). Merkst du etwas?
Warum ziehst du z.B. keine Enve Carbon Felgen zum Vergleich heran?
Ich behaupte mal, es kaum etwas stabileres! Auch nicht aus Aluminium! Was sagst du dazu? 

Fazit: Gut konstruiert ist Carbon ein mächtiger Werkstoff. Ist ein Teil aber schwach gebaut, verarbeitet oder entwickelt so geht er kaputt. Egal ob Alu oder Carbon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (8. März 2012)

Die Enve kenne ich nicht, aber natürlich gibt es immer gute und schlechte Parts.

Das PB Video ist definitiv beeindruckend, aber bei allen Belastbarkeitsrekorden zeigt sich auch: der Alurahmen verbiegt sich (da kommt man i.d.R. noch sicher mit zum Stillstand) und das Versagen kündigt sich lange an. Carbon bricht dagegen schlagartig, unkontrollierter Abflug unvermeidlich.

Das Problem der Spinnergy, dass der Trägerwerkstoff (Thermoplast, Epoxit etc.) des CFK durch Hitze / UV Strahlung langfristig Schaden nimmt und es zu Bauteilversagen kommt gibt es bei Alu schlicht nicht. Ich glaube kaum, dass alle Hersteller das Problem im Griff haben. 

So jetzt auch genug von mit von Alu vs. Carbon


----------



## chorge (8. März 2012)

Da hat Ponch sicherlich recht! Bei sachgemäßem
Gebrauch kann ein gut konstruierter Carbon-Rahmen einen Alurahmen sicherlich toppen. Leider weiß man als Endkunde nicht, was einen erwartet. Dies gilt zwar auch für Alu, doch sind hier die Chancen höher, ausgereiftes Material zu bekommen. Für mich persönlich ist das KO-Kriterium allerdings die Schlagfestigkeit bei NICHT sachgerechtem Gebrauch. Beim Vertride in felsigem Gelände knallt der Rahmen leider immer mal wieder auf Fels. Alu bekommt ne Delle, funktioniert aber in der Regel problemlos weiter. Bei CFK ist diese Art der Beanspruchung schnell mal sehr gefährlich. Je nach"Sturzhäufigkeit" lohnt es sich somit durchaus über den Werkstoff "anders" nachzudenken - selbst bei optimal konstruierten und gefertigten Carbonrahmen. Ich hätte keinerlei Bedenken, dass das Jekyll CFK derbste Fahrweise in bösem Gelände aushält, aber es gibt eben auch Einsatzbereiche, wo der Werkstoff zum Sicherheitsrisikonwerden kann...

PS: Ponch, wie schaut's mit dem Sattel aus? Ich zähl auf dich... *smile*


----------



## Ponch (8. März 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Die Enve kenne ich nicht, aber natürlich gibt es immer gute und schlechte Parts.



Mir scheint, du kennst immer nur die schlechten Teile. 
Enve Felgen sind wohl das beste am Markt. Leider sündhaft teuer.
Werden vom Syndicate DH Team auch im DH Worldcup gefahren.
Von Enve gibt es z.B. auch DH Lenker aus Carbon die extrem robust und leicht sind.
Carbon ist also nicht gleich Carbon.



chorge schrieb:


> Da hat Ponch sicherlich recht! Bei sachgemäßem
> Gebrauch kann ein gut konstruierter Carbon-Rahmen einen Alurahmen sicherlich toppen. Leider weiß man als Endkunde nicht, was einen erwartet. Dies gilt zwar auch für Alu, doch sind hier die Chancen höher, ausgereiftes Material zu bekommen. Für mich persönlich ist das KO-Kriterium allerdings die Schlagfestigkeit bei NICHT sachgerechtem Gebrauch. Beim Vertride in felsigem Gelände knallt der Rahmen leider immer mal wieder auf Fels. Alu bekommt ne Delle, funktioniert aber in der Regel problemlos weiter. Bei CFK ist diese Art der Beanspruchung schnell mal sehr gefährlich. Je nach"Sturzhäufigkeit" lohnt es sich somit durchaus über den Werkstoff "anders" nachzudenken - selbst bei optimal konstruierten und gefertigten Carbonrahmen. Ich hätte keinerlei Bedenken, dass das Jekyll CFK derbste Fahrweise in bösem Gelände aushält, aber es gibt eben auch Einsatzbereiche, wo der Werkstoff zum Sicherheitsrisikonwerden kann...
> 
> PS: Ponch, wie schaut's mit dem Sattel aus? Ich zähl auf dich... *smile*



Wegen dem Sattel bekommst du noch eine pn.
Zur Schlagfestigkeit: Du siehst am Ende vom Pinkbike Video ja in mehr als beeindruckender Form wie sehr der Carbon Rahmen der Betonwand trotzt.
Glaubst du, ein Alu Rahmen hätte auch nur einen Schlag unbeschadet überstanden? 
So viel also zur Schlagfestigkeit. 
Ich würde ein solches Video zu gerne mal mit einem Jekyll Carbon Rahmen sehen.


----------



## Matze. (8. März 2012)

Fakt ist doch : 

Alu ist bewährt, qualitativ in der Stückzahl gleichmäßig reproduzierbar, deutlich preisgünstiger aber schwerer.

Carbon ist richtig konstruiert leichter /und/oder steifer, aber schwieriger herzustellen, mehr Handarbeit und eben teurer.

Brechen können beide Varianten, bei falscher Konstruktion oder Verarbeitung brechen alle Materialien auch Titan, Stahl, oder Beton.

Warum ich ein Alu-Jekyll gekauft habe:

1. Preisgünstiger
2. Gewicht ist mir egal, bei 95 Kg Körpergewicht sind 500g leichtere   Rahmen für mich völlig überkandidelt.
3. Als gelernter Metaller habe ich eine Affinität zu Metallen,  (noch mehr hätte ich zu Titan).
4. Ich merke beim fahren den Unterschied nicht, wenn ich an meinen anderen Rädern  2 Wasserflaschen mit insgesamt 2 Kg dran hatte konnte ich den Unterschied zum "leeren" Bike nicht feststellen.
Das Einzige was ich mir vorstellen könnte zu bemerken, wäre eine schwächere Steifigkeit, aber dabei schenken sich die beiden Modelle nichts.


Ich habe jetzt alles Wichtige zu dem Thema gesagt, damit ist es abgeschlossen!!!!


----------



## Andi_85 (8. März 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Das sind ja genau 100 Aufpreis zum Listenpreis - auf ein Vorjahresmodell,  die haben 'nen Knall!
> 
> Hier ist auch noch eine günstige Quelle:
> 
> http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...ndale-Jekyll-4-2011-Ultra-Blue-Mountainbike-M



Danke!
Aber hab ich auch schon gesehen. Leider haben dir nur Größe "M".
Bei mir sollte es schon ein "L" sein.


----------



## OlafOlafson (9. März 2012)

ist halt eigentlicmit der garantieabwicklung in anderen läden wär ich mir da nicht so sicher, aber habe auch keine erfahrungen damit. meines wissens nach ist es bei cannondale aber so, dass die eigentlich garnicht übers internet verkauft werden dürfen, sondern praktisch nur fertig aufgebaut aus dem laden geschoben werden dürfen. von dem her, weiß ich nicht, wie das da dann mit der garantieabwicklung ist. aber da lasse ich mich gerne aufklären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (9. März 2012)

muss man zum thema carbon noch mehr sagen...?





...und ich fahr nicht nur feldwege damit und es hält wunderbar!
...und das bei 12,3kg und downhill-aufbau! und "günstig" wars auch!


----------



## Ponch (9. März 2012)

Schöner Aufbau. Was wiegen deine Laufräder? Lenker ist auch von Edge/Enve?
Sind Forumla The One oder RO Bremsen?

(Ich überlege gerade wo die 800gr. stecken um die mein Bike schwerer ist, meine aber sie schon hier und da ausgemacht zu haben)


----------



## Puls220 (9. März 2012)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> ...und das bei 12,3kg und downhill-aufbau! und "günstig" wars auch!



Sehr schick! Fährst Du nur ein Kettenblatt vorne?

Wenn man bedenkt was ein Flugzeugträger kostet, ist alles was wir hier diskutieren "güstig"


----------



## NoxaJack (9. März 2012)

wo gehst du mit dem reverb schalter dran .. links?! un dann is der nach oben oder unten?!


----------



## Downhillfaller (9. März 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch, aber die original Sattelstütze (und der Sattel) sind bockschwer.
> 
> Mit anderem (230g) Sattel und Kindshock Remote bin ich ~100g schwerer als original.



Hab mal gestern gewogen:

Jekyll 4 aus 2011:

Sattel                                  276g
Sattelstütze                          405g
Hinterrad ohne alles                1143g
Vorderrad ohne alles               940g
Kassette 11/34 Sram original    450g


alles natürlich kein Carboniplastezeugs


----------



## Andi_85 (9. März 2012)

Habe mal noch einen Fahrradhändler hier bei mir in der Gegen per E-Mail gefragt, zwecks Teiletausch an einem Jekyll, folgendes kam zurück:



> Cannondale und im speziellen das Jekyll ist für Umbauten aufgrund     der Geometrie überhaupt ein schwieriger Fall. Hier spricht schon ein     bisschen Erfahrung mit. Leider wissen aber einige Biker alles besser     und müssen dann hinterher feststellen, dass einiges im Argen liegt.     Muss aber jeder selber wissen. Zum Beispiel eine Federgabel mit     längerem Federweg einzubauen verändert das Fahrverhalten u.U.     rigoros.
> 
> Außerdem geht bei Umbauten jegliche Garantie verloren, aber auch das     ist manchen Bikern egal...



Ändert eine 160er Gabel so stark die Geometrie, das gar nichts mehr zusammen passt?
Und was meint ihr zur Garantie bei einem Teiletausch? Hab ich da im Problemfall noch Anspruch?

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Ponch (9. März 2012)

Oh weh, welcher Shop schreibt denn so etwas?
Der Gabeltausch verändert natürlich etwas die Geometrie...und zwar zum positiven! 
garantie wirst du bei Cannondale glaube ich nicht verlieren. Ich weiss aber nicht genau welche Einbaulängen Cannondale noch erlaubt. 
Ihr französischer Enduro Teamfahrer fährt im übrigen auch eine 170mm Lyrik im Jekyll...


----------



## Andi_85 (9. März 2012)

Naja liegt wohl daran das er selbst keine Cannondales verkauft.
Und deswegen sich ein bisschen quer stellt, hab ihn eingentlich nur angeschrieben weil ich seinen Schwiegersohn kenne und dieser meinte das ich den Teileaustausch bei ihm machen lassen könnte. War wohl nix.


----------



## Puls220 (9. März 2012)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Cannondale und im speziellen das Jekyll ist für Umbauten aufgrund der Geometrie überhaupt ein schwieriger Fall. Hier spricht schon ein bisschen Erfahrung mit. Leider wissen aber einige Biker alles besser und müssen dann hinterher feststellen, dass einiges im Argen liegt. Muss aber jeder selber wissen. Zum Beispiel eine Federgabel mit längerem Federweg einzubauen verändert das Fahrverhalten u.U. rigoros.
> 
> Außerdem geht bei Umbauten jegliche Garantie verloren, aber auch das ist manchen Bikern egal...



Toller Shop 

Wie gesagt ist eine abgesenkte Lyrik noch tiefer als die nicht absenkbare Float im Jekyll4 - da kann es gar nicht zu Problem kommen, wenn ich die Front sowohl höher als auch tiefer legen kann. Vor Urzeiten, als niemand sonst im Markt 1,5" Gabeln verbaut hat, war der Gabeltausch bei Cannondale sicher mal schwierig - aktuell wirkt die Auskunft ziemlich unkundig.

Und natürlich kann man auch Unsinn beim Umbau machen - letztens stand vor mir einer bei Hibike an der Kasse der seine Boxxer partout gegen eine Sonderangebot-SID austauschen wollte, weil er da auf einen Schlag 1,5kg spart... 

Der o.g. Cannondale Teamfahrer und auch der Typ der die letzte Wetten-Dass? MTB Wette (Rennen durch Snowpark gegen Snowboarder) gewonnen hat, sind sogar mit 180er Gabeln gefahren.

Garantievelust gibt es mit Sicherheit bei 160mm nicht, da mir mein CD Händler die Lyrik quasi offiziell für den Einbau vorbereitet hat und hier im Fred locker 10 Leute von offizieller Umrüstung auf Lyrik/Talas36 durch offizielle CD Händler berichtet haben. Im Manual steht auf S.87 die maximale Gabellänge dürfe nicht überschritten werden und man verweist für Details auf:

http:/www.cannondale.com/tech_center/   => wird leider nicht gefunden


CD ist aber bei den ganzen Nutzungsbestimmungen (Bikeparkeinsatz, Fahrergewicht etc.) ziemlich großzügig und   hat mit Standardausstattung (z.B. Größe der Bremsscheibe) den Rahmen   nicht ausgereizt.

EDIT:

Hab's im PDF-Handbuch gefunden:

maximale Gabellänge ist 545mm (S.13) - hmmm


----------



## Andi_85 (9. März 2012)

Okay danke euch für die Erklärung.  

Hat mir jemand einen Link zu einem Shop wo diese Gabel verkauft wird?
z.b. bei Bike-Components find ich auch wieder nur tapered.

Bei der Reverb Sattelstütze gibt es ja auch unterschiede.
Welche würdet ihr empfehlen?


Edit:
Diese müsste doch passen oder?
http://www.fabial.de/p10409-lyrik-r...=psm_feed&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=idealo_de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (9. März 2012)

Maxmimale Einbauhöhe 545mm würde aber bedeuten, die Lyrik 160 baut knapp zu hoch und die 170er deutlich zu hoch.

Ich messe ~548mm an meiner, also knapp drüber... (321Stefan hat ja 550 gemessen). Eigentlich wollte ich sie noch auf 170mm traveln 

Die schicken also ihre Teamfahrer auf einer Rahmen+Gabel Kombination in Enduro Rennen los, die sie für Endkunden definitiv nicht freigeben 

... finde ich jetzt nicht so prall

Das Video zu Ben Cruz der sein Jekyll mit Talas 180 bewegt ist übrigens hier:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Ben-Cruz-Video-2011.html

Ich hab' mal 'ne Anfrage an CD geschickt, wie das zusammenpasst, Pro-Rider für ein Setup Jekyll + 570mm Gabel werben zu lassen, uns aber mit Garantieverlust und Genickbruch drohen, wenn wir uns nicht auf 545mm beschränken...

----

Neue und neuwertige Lyriks gibts gerade einige im Bikemarkt, wobei die genaue Ausführung und Modelljahr meist noch zu erfragen ist


----------



## Kesan (9. März 2012)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Okay danke euch für die Erklärung.
> 
> Hat mir jemand einen Link zu einem Shop wo diese Gabel verkauft wird?
> z.b. bei Bike-Components find ich auch wieder nur tapered.
> ...



Etwas teuer bei Fabial aber die 1,5" gibs auch bei Bike Components und anderen Shops, aber meist nur die 2011.
Ich zitiere mich selbst mal



Kesan schrieb:


> Modell 2011 und Farbe Weis für 599
> 
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Federgabel-115-160mm-1-5-white-grey-20QR.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Andi_85 (9. März 2012)

Danke dir!
Hat sich zwischen 2011 und 2012 großartig etwas geändert?

Wenn man schon mal investiert. Dann lieber 2011 oder 2012?


----------



## Andi_85 (9. März 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Das Video zu Ben Cruz der sein Jekyll mit Talas 180 bewegt ist übrigens hier:
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Ben-Cruz-Video-2011.html
> 
> Ich hab' mal 'ne Anfrage an CD geschickt, wie das zusammenpasst, Pro-Rider für ein Setup Jekyll + 570mm Gabel werben zu lassen, uns aber mit Garantieverlust und Genickbruch drohen, wenn wir uns nicht auf 545mm beschränken...



TipTop! 
Bin ich mal gespannt was zurückkommt.


----------



## Ponch (9. März 2012)

Lyrik 2010-2012 sind praktisch gleich. Zumindest die MCDH.


----------



## Kesan (9. März 2012)

Was die verbesserungen sind von 2011 auf 2012 weis ich nicht wirklich. Nur das wohl Dual Position vom 2012 besser funktioniert wie das vorher verbaute 2-Step bei der Lyrik, jedenfalls die erfahrung hat ein Kumpel gemacht.


----------



## rick-the-big (9. März 2012)

war heut auch mal wieder unterwegs, kleine feierabendrunde bei uns im lipperland, geil wars   hier mal nen paar bilder...:

http://files.homepagemodules.de/b210067/f11766148t542546p8431183n5.jpg
http://files.homepagemodules.de/b210067/f11766148t542546p8431183n3.jpg
http://files.homepagemodules.de/b210067/f11766148t542546p8431183n2.jpg


----------



## Downhill Lucki (9. März 2012)

@ ponch: hier mal ne kleine teileliste:
-fox 36 talas
-enve lenker 760mm
-formula ro mit braking scheiben
-xo schaltung, kurbel 32t
-xx kassette
-reverb 380mm
-twenty6 pedale
-syntace superforce vorbau
-e13 kefü (bionicon ist wieder runter)
-edge felgen mit hope naben und cx ray speichen
-selle italia slr carbonio
-latex schläuche

der lrs wiegt grad noch 1550g, wird aber bald umgespeicht auf tune naben mit superspoke, wird dann etwa knapp 1400g haben!

@puls: die übersetzung ist hammer! ich komm damit steilste rampen hoch und bergab kann ich effektiv bis 55km/h treten...das müsste reichen! naja, im vergleich was hier paar leute für ihre jekylls ausgeben, bin ich mit meinem 4000,- und ein paar zerquetschte aufbau ganz gut weggekommen oder?

@noxa: der schalter ist bei mir links. rechts ist ja schon der hebel zum sperren vom dämpfer! hab den dann einfach umgedreht, sprich das einstellungsrad für die "zugstufe" ist unten!


----------



## AG85 (10. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Habe im November 2011 günstig ein schönes Jekyll 3 erworben und mit einer Reverb, nem c-guide und den Mallet-Pedalen bestückt ;-)

Vorab zur Frage über die passende Rahmengröße: bin 174 und fühl mich auf dem M-Rahmen richtig gut aufgehoben. 

Thema Carbon ja/nein: Erstens ist das eine Frage des Geldbeutels (nicht jeder möchte oder kann 4000  für ein weiteres Fahrrad ausgeben). Zweitens abhängig vom Einsatzzweck.....aber ich muss gestehen, da ich es in der 1er Version auch schon fahren durfte, es ist ein gutes Stück besser bei Beschleunigung und Uphillperformence. Für mich rechtfertig dieser Unterschied nicht den Preisunterschied, aber das ist ja bekanntlich ansichtssache ;-)

Zum Fahrrad und dessen Fahrverhalten selbst: An und für sich bin ich wirklich glücklich mit der kleiner Spassmaschine (nach dem mal alles eingestellt war....), ist wirklich sehr spurteu und stabil bei höherer Geschwindigkeit und den Elevatemodus empfinde ich als wirklich hilfreich (nicht nur in sehr steilen Passagen). Bis auf zwei Sachen: Zum einen finde ich die Kurbelgarnitur - FSA Afterburner - nicht so gelungen. Vorallem wegen dem großen 44-Kettenblatt (werde deshalb wohl früher oder später auf ein Zweifach umsteigen). Zum anderen ist der Umwerfer wirklich schlecht positioniert. Gerade bei dem momentanen Wetter muss der etwas leiden. Einen Schutz anzubringen ist aufgrund des mangelden Platzes äußerst ungeschickt zu handhaben.....

Oder hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen?

Würde mich auch über Vorschläge für die Teileauswahl der Zweifach freuen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachtfahrer (10. März 2012)

Könnten hier vielleicht Einige der Hollowgram-Kurbel-Fahrer mal ihre Meinung kundtun?
Ich überlege derzeit ebenfalls mir die SI Kurbel zuzulegen. Allerdings  frage ich ich mich, ob die Kurbel Gewichtsbeschränkungen unterliegt oder  sie auf bestimmte Einsatzgebiete festgelegt ist (ich nehme mal an, dass  eine Crosscountry-Kurbel nicht für den Bikepark gemacht ist, oder?). 
Im Netz konnte ich darüber bisher noch nichts finden. Mich würde  außerdem interessieren, welche Welle im Jekyll zum Einsatz kommt. Hier  gibt es ja nun doch einige Unterschiede (122, 128, 131 oder 132mm  Länge?).
Und welche Übersetzung haltet ihr am sinnvollsten?

Beste Grüße!


----------



## Puls220 (10. März 2012)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> @puls: die übersetzung ist hammer! ich komm damit steilste rampen hoch und bergab kann ich effektiv bis 55km/h treten...das müsste reichen! naja, im vergleich was hier paar leute für ihre jekylls ausgeben, bin ich mit meinem 4000,- und ein paar zerquetschte aufbau ganz gut weggekommen oder?



Na jetzt lass uns nicht dumm sterben und verrate uns, wen man kennen / bestechen / erpressen muss (und womit), damit man 10.000 Parts für 4.000 bekommt 

Die enve Felgen lassen sich nicht tubeless fahren?


----------



## Nachtfahrer (10. März 2012)

ich frag mich allerdings auch wie du das Zeug für "nur schlappe" 4 Ocken bekommen hast. Ich werd auf jeden Fall die Augen offen halten, falls mal wieder solche Laufräder vom Laster fallen sollten.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (10. März 2012)

ja das würdet ihr jetzt gerne wissen!
naja den lrs hab ich vor paar monate hier im forum für 900,- gekauft und das komplettbike hab ich da ich einige kontakte habe auch zu einem sehr guten preis bekommen. nach verkauf alles teile ist mich der frame etwa auf 1000,- gekommen. den rest hab ich günstig im netz gekauft. zur richtigen zeit halt zugeschlagen!

denke schon, dass man die tubeless fahren kann, da hab ich aber noch keine erfahrungen damit, werde ich aber das jahr mal testen!


----------



## NoxaJack (10. März 2012)

@ Downhill Lucki

Meinst du das so das du den Hebel für den Dämpfer nach unten gedreht hast oder den für die Reverb?! ... und wenn du den reverb schalter links hast dann is er ja unterm lenker oder?! ....


----------



## Downhill Lucki (10. März 2012)

ich mein den schalter für die reverb. der ist praktisch unterm lenker und zeigt mit dem knopf nach oben. geht perfekt so find ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (10. März 2012)

Nachtfahrer schrieb:


> Könnten hier vielleicht Einige der Hollowgram-Kurbel-Fahrer mal ihre Meinung kundtun?
> Ich überlege derzeit ebenfalls mir die SI Kurbel zuzulegen. Allerdings  frage ich ich mich, ob die Kurbel Gewichtsbeschränkungen unterliegt oder  sie auf bestimmte Einsatzgebiete festgelegt ist (ich nehme mal an, dass  eine Crosscountry-Kurbel nicht für den Bikepark gemacht ist, oder?).
> Im Netz konnte ich darüber bisher noch nichts finden. Mich würde  außerdem interessieren, welche Welle im Jekyll zum Einsatz kommt. Hier  gibt es ja nun doch einige Unterschiede (122, 128, 131 oder 132mm  Länge?).
> Und welche Übersetzung haltet ihr am sinnvollsten?
> ...



Die Hollowgram SL ist geil! Fahre sie ja selbst. Die Kurbel ist supersteif und keineswegs eine XC Kurbel. Aus wohl jedem Test ist sie als beste Kurbel hervorgegangen.
Fürs Jekyll brauchst du die 132mm Achse und die 73mm Außenringe.
Wenn du weitere Fragen dazu hast...nur zu. 



Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> denke schon, dass man die tubeless fahren kann, da hab ich aber noch keine erfahrungen damit, werde ich aber das jahr mal testen!



Die Edge kannst du nicht tubeless fahren. Erst neuere Enve Felgen sollen dafür tauglich sein. Aber ich glaube ganz so gut soll es auch damit nicht funktionieren.
Trotzdem geile Felgen. 




NoxaJack schrieb:


> @ Downhill Lucki
> 
> Meinst du das so das du den Hebel für den Dämpfer nach unten gedreht hast oder den für die Reverb?! ... und wenn du den reverb schalter links hast dann is er ja unterm lenker oder?! ....



Wenn du den Reverb-Hebel für rechts hast kannst du diesen umgedreht links montieren. Du hast damit sogar eine gute Ergonomie. Geschmacksache aber durchaus machbar. Habe ich auch mal so gefahren.
Jetzt habe ich aber einen "echten" linken habel. Ich fahre sie aber auch als Matchmaker mit dem X0 Trigger was perfekt funktioniert und etwas aufgeräumter aussieht.


----------



## NoxaJack (10. März 2012)

okay also so wie ich es mir schon gedacht habe .. naja bei mir is nur das problem das ich shimano shifter un diese jetzt mit hope matchmaker an meine avid elixir cr dran gemacht habe .. sprich nehme ich den reverb schalter dann mit seperater schelle .. du hast ihn ja bestimmt mit matchmaker oder ...?!


----------



## NoxaJack (10. März 2012)

@Ponch

also heißt das wenn ich die neue 2012er Reverb kaufe mit links schalter dann kann ich den links nach oben bauen un demzufolge dann rechts nach unten ... versteh ich das so richtig?! ..

aber ich denke mal werde das so wie ihr machen .. ihn links unterm lenker lang ... dort is er auch besser geschütz


----------



## Ponch (10. März 2012)

Richtig, so kannst du es machen. Rechten Schalter kaufen und ihn links unten montieren.

Ich habe übrigens einen linken Hebel. Habe ich eben falsch geschrieben. Fahre ihn auch normal links oben. Rechts ist ja der DYAD Hebel.
Das Cockpit ist eh rammelvoll. 
Und geschützt oder nicht: Da gibt es wertvollere Teile am Cockpit als den Reverb Schalter. 
Das Bike wird eh niemals auf ihn fallen.


----------



## Ponch (10. März 2012)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> die übersetzung ist hammer! ich komm damit steilste rampen hoch und bergab kann ich effektiv bis 55km/h treten...das müsste reichen!



Naja, das bezweifle ich mal etwas. 
Was fährst du denn bei 55 km/h für eine Kadenz? 
32 vorne wären mir viel zu wenig. Mit 36 oder 34 könnte man vielleicht noch hinkommen. Ansonsten wäre mir das schon zu wenig da ich auch mehr der kräftigere Fahrer bin der dicke Gänge treten kann. 
Beim Rennrad würde ich auch nie Compact fahren.


----------



## NoxaJack (10. März 2012)

aber wenn er unten lang geht dann kommt dann is der nicht dem shifter im weg?!


----------



## Ponch (10. März 2012)

NoxaJack schrieb:


> aber wenn er unten lang geht dann kommt dann is der nicht dem shifter im weg?!



Gut möglich. Als ich meinen Reverb-Hebel links unten gefahren bin hatte ich auch keinen Umwerfer montiert. Demzufolge war da Platz.
Downhill Lucki fährt auch ohne Umwerfer....


----------



## Downhill Lucki (10. März 2012)

ka was ich für eine kadenz fahre aber das stimmt schon. hab einen tacho drauf und hab das ausprobiert.
sicher könnte ein wenig mehr nicht schaden aber es ist der perfekte kompromiss für ein kb vorne. ich bin auch ein kräftiger fahrer aber es reicht aus. würde ja sonst mit der übersetzung nicht alles rauf kommen!



Ponch schrieb:


> Naja, das bezweifle ich mal etwas.
> Was fährst du denn bei 55 km/h für eine Kadenz?
> 32 vorne wären mir viel zu wenig. Mit 36 oder 34 könnte man vielleicht noch hinkommen. Ansonsten wäre mir das schon zu wenig da ich auch mehr der kräftigere Fahrer bin der dicke Gänge treten kann.
> Beim Rennrad würde ich auch nie Compact fahren.


----------



## Ponch (10. März 2012)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> ka was ich für eine kadenz fahre aber das stimmt schon. hab einen tacho drauf und hab das ausprobiert.
> sicher könnte ein wenig mehr nicht schaden aber es ist der perfekte kompromiss für ein kb vorne. ich bin auch ein kräftiger fahrer aber es reicht aus. würde ja sonst mit der übersetzung nicht alles rauf kommen!



Ich habe das mal eben durch den Ritzelrechner gejagt. Selbst mit 120er Kadenz fährst du keine 46km/h mit deiner Übersetzung.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (10. März 2012)

ka ist aber fakt! geht bis 55km/h gut zu beschleunigen...dann fahr ich halt eine kadenz von 130!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (10. März 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Naja, das bezweifle ich mal etwas.
> Was fährst du denn bei 55 km/h für eine Kadenz?
> 32 vorne wären mir viel zu wenig. Mit 36 oder 34 könnte man vielleicht noch hinkommen. Ansonsten wäre mir das schon zu wenig da ich auch mehr der kräftigere Fahrer bin der dicke Gänge treten kann.
> Beim Rennrad würde ich auch nie Compact fahren.



Kurzfristig kann man schon mal deutlich mehr als 130 U/min treten, einen Kettler Hometainer hatte ich laut Anzeige schon mal auf über 180 U/min - auf 'nem richtigen Rad wäre ich dabei vermutlich im Graben gelandet 

Vorallem zweifele ich mal an, dass Du mit 32-36 genauso "alles" hochkommts wie jemand mit 22-36.

Es gibt schon hier im Taunus Trails, da ist man im 1.-2. Gang (mit 22er Kettenblatt) 15 Minuten voll am Anschlag mit vielleicht 70er Trittfrequenz. Wenn Du nicht mindestens 600 Watt Dauerleistung in den Beinen hast - oder eine 40er Kadenz bei der Steigung noch rund und ohne umzukippen treten kannst, geht es da mit 32er Kettenblatt nur per pedes hoch 

Edit: Weltrekord Trittfrequenz ist sogar 271 

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=weltrekord%20trittfrequenz&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCYQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.swisstrophy.ch%2F14_downloads%2Ftrittfrequenz.pdf&ei=alBbT9HPEOOC4gS_3dGfDw&usg=AFQjCNE163zJBuhcAvGVvYl2HFTcPrjYCQ&sig2=bHq2FrHbrbHnUZnlIhL_4g&cad=rja


----------



## Downhill Lucki (10. März 2012)

tja dann hab ich halt eine trittfrequenz von 40! ist doch egal, solang ich das nötige schmalz dazu habe! ich komm bei mir hier in bayern jedenfalls alles hoch was ich mit meinem cc bike auch geschafft habe! 

wollt ihr mich jetzt noch weiter zerreissen? ich schreibe doch nur meine erfahrung hier. meint ihr ich erfinde irgendwas dazu? das hab ich echt nicht nötig! und wenn jemand meint es besser zu wissen dann soll er das bitte für sich behalten oder nicht so darstellen als würde ich mist erzählen...schönen dank auch!


----------



## Puls220 (10. März 2012)

is ja gut - hat doch keiner bös' gemeint. Downhiller verstehen halt was anderes unter "alles fahrbare komm' ich hoch"  

War letztens mit einem unterwegs, der hielt alle möglichen Stellen für hoch "unfahrbar" die noch auf dem 36er Blatt gehen, dafür is er mir dann runter um die Ohren gefahren 

Mir wäre ein einzelnes Kettenblatt halt zu viel Einschränkung des Einsatzbereichs (hat mich schon einige Überwindung gekostet von 3- auf 2-fach zu wechseln) - wobei ich auch die Vorteile sehe (geschlossene Kettenführung, kein Umwerfer / linker Schalthebel)

Meine Erfahrung ist, dass man mit einem guten Fully deutlich steilere / technisch anspruchsvolle Sachen hochkommt, als mit einem (wesentlich leichteren) Hardtail - wegen der viel besseren Traktion und weil die Federung die Kraftspitzen des eigenen Tritts schluckt. Beim Fully limitiert dann die Übersetzung sehr deutlich die Steigung die man auf *Dauer* fahren kann. Mal 100-200m 'ne brutal steile Rampe hochdrücken geht immer, aber mehrere km am Stück ist 'ne andere Nummer.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (10. März 2012)

...mag sein dass du in gewisser weise recht hast.
ich bin zwar dh racer aber fahr trotzdem sehr viel cc als training!


----------



## kitewali (10. März 2012)

Hallo Downhill Lucki und alle anderen, die sich gerne einbringen,
wie beurteilst du denn das Ansprechverhalten der Fox 36er (das ist die Talas in deinem Bike?)im Vergleich zu deinen Gabeln mit Stahlfeder. Bin immer noch nicht in meiner Entscheidung weiter gekommen, ob ich mir die 36 Van, die 36 Talas, die Lyric Air mit Dual position oder die Lyrik mit Stahlfeder und Uturn reinbauen soll. Nur die Leistung ist relevant - lassen wir den Preisaspekt mal bei Seite!
Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Puls220 (10. März 2012)

Vorneweg: Absenkung war für mich "must have!"- ich kauf mir kein bike mit aufwendigem 2-Federweg Spezialdämpfer um dann bei der Gabel auf Verstellbarkeit zu verzichten. 

Ich würde auch bei unbegrenztem Budget wahrscheinlich die Lyrik U-turn Coil nehmen, weil sie die einzige mit zuverlässiger und tiefer Absenkung bei guten Ansprechverhalten, Dämpfung und Wartungsarmut ist.

Die Lyrik 2-Step ist dauernd defekt (hab den ganzen Thread durch, die haben nur noch Leute gekauft, die ohnehin intern umrüsten wollten), Dual Position senkt nur noch 30mm ab und das Ansprechverhalten ist deutlich schlechter. Insgesamt sprechen bei RS die Luftgabel eher schlechter an und eine absenkbare Luft-Lyrik ist genauso schwer wie die U-Turn Coil.

Mit der Talas 36 (160 und 180) haben meine Kumpels nicht die dollsten Erfahrungen - Ansprechverhalten war nach einem Jahr lausig, eine Totalausfall (hat Fox allerdings auf Garantie gefixt). Die Van mit Stahlfeder ist (meines Wissens) nicht absenkbar.

Interessant wäre vielleicht noch 'ne Marzocchi 55

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ergabel-160-120mm-PM-20QR-weiss-Mod-2012.html

BOS ist auch nicht absenkbar (soll aber sonst gut sein)...


----------



## chorge (10. März 2012)

Meine Süße im Glück...







Und unsere beiden Bikes...


----------



## Downhill Lucki (10. März 2012)

das ansprechverhalten meiner talas ist jetzt nicht genial aber doch recht gut! hab sie aber eher sehr straff abgestimmt!


----------



## Matze. (10. März 2012)

Deine Süße nutzt den Federweg gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silbersurfer69 (10. März 2012)

Jerome auf seinem Jekyll allerdings mit 170mm Lyrik

[ame="http://vimeo.com/37941204"]JÃ©rÃ´me Clementz - The Precepts of Enduro on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Puls220 (10. März 2012)

Danke, das Video hatte ich noch gesucht.

Ich frage mich allerdings, warum alle CD Teamfahrer lieber ein Jekyll mit einer langen Gabel pimpen, anstatt auf das Claymore zu steigen...


@Chorge Hast Du tatsächlich an den neuen Lenker diese furchtbare weißen Lenkergriffe montiert? Nach zwei mal Schrauben sind die bei mir grau und drehen sich vorallem.


----------



## krokerleguane (11. März 2012)

Hi, 
gestern war es so weit, nach meiner langen Zwangspause (10Monate), das erste mal, wenn auch nur für 2h, richtig auf Trails (flow, steil, verblockt alles halt) unterwegs mit dem 16,1kg  Jekyll.
RESPEKT an Cannondale, herrliches Bike, herrliche Schwerpunktlage, perfekt austariert. 
Der Hinterbau im Abfahrtsmodus hamoniert traumhaft mit meiner 36-er Talas (durchgängig 1.5"), da muss einfach ne 160-er Gabel rein in das Ding.
Das Bike ist wendig, laufruhig und spurtreu und schreit nach mehr.
Bergauf brauchte ich auch für steilere Sachen bis jetzt nur die Absenkung auf 130mm an der Gabel. (die Absenkung auf 100mm heb ich mir dann für senkrechte Steilwände auf )
Die Sache mit dem Dämpfer ist genial, muss endlich keine Kompromisse bei der Dämpferabstimmung zwecks Bergab/bergauf machen.

War ne gute Entscheidung, das Jekyll 

Grüße berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (11. März 2012)

ach genau, hier noch 2 Handybeweisbilder




Platt aber stolz:




Grüße Berthold


----------



## chorge (11. März 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich allerdings, warum alle CD Teamfahrer lieber ein Jekyll mit einer langen Gabel pimpen, anstatt auf das Claymore zu steigen...
> 
> 
> @Chorge Hast Du tatsächlich an den neuen Lenker diese furchtbare weißen Lenkergriffe montiert? Nach zwei mal Schrauben sind die bei mir grau und drehen sich vorallem.




Das mit dem Claymore ist mir auch ein Rätsel...

Ja, die Griffe hab ich dran! Bei mir dreht sich nix - aber schmutzig werden sie...


----------



## 321Stefan (11. März 2012)

Kurze Frage an Carbon 1er Jekyll Besitzer ist da ein Shimano Umwerfer XTR 970 verbaut? gibt es grad bei Rose sehr günstig.
Find grad nix genaues in der Teile-Liste. Am 4er sieht er von der Aufnahme und allem Anschlüssen identisch zum verbauten SLX aus.
Müßte an alle Jekylls passen. Als kleiner Tip.

Wer genaueres weis bitte kurz antworten.

Danke Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (11. März 2012)

Verbaut war ein X9 S3. Bei mir tut mittlerweile ein XX seinen Dienst.
Welchen 970er meinst du denn genau?


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (11. März 2012)

Hi Leute,

1. Sagt mal steht euer Hinterrad auch nicht mittig im Hinterbau ????

Bei mir steht es zu weit rechts und schleift (sobald Matsch dazu kommt) 
relativ oft an der rechten Kettenstrebe (Farbe ist schon ab) !

2. Welchen Druck fahrt ihr in eurer Fox 150 RL bei wieviel SAG ???
Den SAG messe ich im stehen (also in Bergabposition) aber auf geraden Untergrund !
Bei mir sind es 6 Bar bei 40mm SAG !

Grüße und Danke für die Antworten 

Klaus


----------



## 321Stefan (11. März 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Verbaut war ein X9 S3. Bei mir tut mittlerweile ein XX seinen Dienst.
> Welchen 970er meinst du denn genau?



XTR FD-M970 E hab grad mal kurz gemessen aber nicht eingebaut. 
Sollte passen. Kostet beim Rose Versand grad 38,36 (wenn Du Rose-Karte Besitzer bist).

Bei meinem 3er ist auch der X9 verbaut, beim 4er von meiner Frau ist der SLX verbaut. Als günstigen Ersatz Umwerfer kann man den XTR schon hernehmen.

Laut 2011er Teile-Liste sollte bei manchen ein XT Umwerfer verbaut worden sein.


----------



## Ponch (11. März 2012)

Ich würde den Umwerfer auch immer passend zur gefahrenen Übersetzung wählen. Von SRAM gibt es z.B. Umwerfer für 2-fach mit 39T und 42T. 
Bei Shimano geht der passende Umwerfer bis 44T. Ich weiss nicht inwiefern da die Schaltperformance beeinträchtigt wird. Aber die Geometrie des Umwerfers
Entscheidet sich schon...


----------



## NoxaJack (11. März 2012)

also bei meinem 2011er is auch ein X9 verbaut ...


----------



## NoX_Rider (11. März 2012)

Wenn wir grad beim Thema Umwerfer sind: 

Habe vor kurzem auf 2 Fach +KeFü ( G-Junkies) umgebaut, und mit dem aktuell verbauten SLX-3-Fach Umwerfer klappt das leider nicht wirklich!. Würde mir jetzt gerne einen 2-Fach Umwerfer von SRAM holen und hätte da zei Fragen, blick nicht so ganz durch...

- 2-Fach umwerfer mit 3-Fach Schalthebel kompartibel? 
- High direct Mount oder Low direct mount fürs Jekyll? 

Bin dankbar für ein paar gute tips  

grüße


----------



## Puls220 (11. März 2012)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> Hi,
> gestern war es so weit, nach meiner langen Zwangspause (10Monate), das erste mal, wenn auch nur für 2h, richtig auf Trails (flow, steil, verblockt alles halt) unterwegs mit dem 16,1kg  Jekyll.



Dachte ich hätte mit 15Kg glatt schon das schwerste Jekyll hier im Forum  Mit dem 2. LRS (als Bikeparksetup) und 2,5 DH Reifen müsste ich sogar auf ~17Kg kommen.

Leider habe ich auch gerade Zwangspause.  




			
				krokerleguane schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn wir grad beim Thema Umwerfer sind:
> 
> Habe vor kurzem auf 2 Fach +KeFü ( G-Junkies) umgebaut, und mit dem  aktuell verbauten SLX-3-Fach Umwerfer klappt das leider nicht wirklich!.  Würde mir jetzt gerne einen 2-Fach Umwerfer von SRAM holen und hätte da  zei Fragen, blick nicht so ganz durch...
> 
> ...



Ich hab' ne 2-fach SLX Kurbel, die sich auch mit dem original 3-fach Umwerfer (M660 E) ganz vernünftig schalten lässt. Allerdings gibt es einen speziellen 2-fach Umwerfer (M665 E-Type) der ideal für die 22-36 Abstufung passen soll (für SLX und Saint mit Bashguard), den werde ich mal montieren, sollte eigentlich die Kette enger führen - könnte sein, dass der auch Dir weiterhilft.

Soweit ich gesehen hab' gibt es keine passenden XT / XTR / Saint Umwerfer in E-Type dafür.

Bei SRAM blick' ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht durch und hab' auch nicht die besten Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## NoX_Rider (11. März 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Ich hab' ne 2-fach SLX Kurbel, die sich auch mit dem original 3-fach Umwerfer (M660 E) ganz vernünftig schalten lässt. Allerdings gibt es einen speziellen 2-fach Umwerfer (M665 E-Type) der ideal für die 22-36 Abstufung passen soll (für SLX und Saint mit Bashguard), den werde ich mal montieren, sollte eigentlich die Kette enger führen - könnte sein, dass der auch Dir weiterhilft.




Danke für den Tip ! ich fahre allerdings ein 40er blatt, da wäre die Frage ob das passt!? 
Wann wirst du den Montieren, würd mich über ein Feedback freun! 

Ist auch genau mein Problem, der 3-Fach Umwerfer sitzt so hoch über der Kette, das die gerne mal den Abgang macht, und das ist mit der KeFü doch sehr Problematisch  

grüße


----------



## krokerleguane (11. März 2012)

Hi, 
@Big-Uphill-L: Das ist ja lustig (oder auch nicht). Denn ich hab ja meine 2011-er Deemax eingebaut mit Adaptern von Mavic und musste ebenfalls feststellen, dass der Hinterreifen nicht ganz mittig läuft. Dachte es ligt an meiner Adapterlösung. 
Ich hab einfach mein Laufrad etwas ~2mm "rübergespeicht" so dass der Reifen mittig läuft.
Grüße Berthold


----------



## petergrolla (11. März 2012)

Servus Zusammen,

ich habe mal eine Frage.

So im Ganzen bin ich mit meinem Jekyll sehr zufrieden nur fühlen sich die angegebenen 150 mm bei meinem nach eher weniger an.

Auf dem folgenden Video sieht man den Dämpfer in Action und ich bin total überrascht wie groß hier der Hub der Kolbenstange bei diesem Dyad RT2 ist. Ich möchte jetzt mal behaupten, dass ich diesen langen Hub bei meinem Fox Dämpfer nicht habe. Habt Ihr da ähnliche Erfahrungen ?

Grüße
P

http://youtu.be/KlahQMADWdI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (11. März 2012)

Da hilft nur Sag-Meter bestellen oder selbst basteln (such mal nach "Dübel" in dem Thread) und entsprechend nachmessen.

Die bike hatte sogar 155mm Hub gemessen


----------



## petergrolla (11. März 2012)

Habe mal grob gemessen...

hier mein Ergebnis...


----------



## chorge (11. März 2012)

Nur 2cm Hub???
Zuviel Luft, oder Dämpferreset nötig!


----------



## petergrolla (11. März 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Nur 2cm Hub???
> Zuviel Luft, oder Dämpferreset nötig!



Servus Chorge,

den max. Hub habe ich im drucklosen Zustand der pos. und neg. Luftkammern ermittelt d.h. den drucklosen Dämpfer bis zum hörbaren "Durchschlag" belastet und dann wieder gemäß der Vorgabe aufgepumpt.

Aber soviel "Kolbenweg" wie auf dem Screenshot aus dem Video habe ich mit Sicherheit nicht ...

Grüße
P


----------



## chorge (11. März 2012)

Ruf mich an...


----------



## Maui_Jim (11. März 2012)

0190 221...

Nee SpaÃ beiseite, bei mir ist es Ã¤hnlich, so genau gemessen wie mein Namensvetter habe ich es nicht. Aber auf eine solche LÃ¤nge wie auf dem Screenshot komme ich auch nicht.
Reset am DÃ¤mpfer habe ich auch schon gemachtâ¦

GruÃ Peter


----------



## petergrolla (11. März 2012)

@ chorge.

Danke noch mal für den Tipp mit dem Dämpfer Resett !

Jetzt schaut die Sache schon besser aus ... 

Bild A: Max. Hub (belastet) @ Negativ Kammer 300 PSI + Positiv Kammer 0 PSI
Bild B: belastet (Sag) @ Positiv Kammer 340 PSI + Negativ Kammer 283 PSI

Gewicht ca. 85 kg

Der Dämpfer hat nun wesentlich mehr Hub und nutzt den Federweg deutlich besser aus als vorher 

Grüße
P


----------



## NoX_Rider (12. März 2012)

Bayer schrieb:


> so sieht sie von nahem aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

habe gerade auf dem Bild gesehn, du hast  einen 2-Fach SRAM Umwerfer verbaut.
Da mir keiner helfen konnt, wollte mal fragen welcher beim Jekyll zu verwenden ist, High Direct Mount  oder Low Direct Mount? 

Grüße Marco


----------



## Ponch (12. März 2012)

Direct low mount S3 , low pull.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoX_Rider (12. März 2012)

super danke


----------



## NoxaJack (12. März 2012)

hey wollte mal alle hier so fragen was ihr für ne kette drauf hattet als ihr es gekauft habt .. ich hatte nämlich ne kmc kette drauf ....


----------



## grey (12. März 2012)

kmc (am 2011er claymore 2)


----------



## Ponch (12. März 2012)

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26315_X10-SL-10-fach-Kette-.html

Die bei meinem Jekyll 1.


----------



## Puls220 (12. März 2012)

Bei meinem Jekyll 4 war eine SRAM PC971 drauf.

Taugen die KMC Ketten was? Ich hab' bisher die besten Erfahrungen mit Shimano gemacht


----------



## petergrolla (12. März 2012)

NoxaJack schrieb:


> hey wollte mal alle hier so fragen was ihr für ne kette drauf hattet als ihr es gekauft habt .. ich hatte nämlich ne kmc kette drauf ....



KMC !

Wie in den Specs von CD angegeben.

Grüße
P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petergrolla (12. März 2012)

NoxaJack schrieb:


> hey wollte mal alle hier so fragen was ihr für ne kette drauf hattet als ihr es gekauft habt .. ich hatte nämlich ne kmc kette drauf ....



Der Vollständigkeit halber:

Laut CD Specs 2011 sollten die folgenden Ketten verbaut sein:

Jekyll Ultimate: KMC X10 SL 10 Speed
Jekyll Carbon 1: Shimano HG 74 10 Speed
Jekyll Carbon 2: KMC X10 SL 10 Speed

Jekyll 3: Shimano HG 74 10 Speed

Jekyll 4: KMC X9 9 Speed
Jekyll 5: KMC X9 9 Speed

Gruß
P


----------



## Ponch (12. März 2012)

Deine Jekyll 1 Angabe muss falsch sein. Dort werden auch die KMC Sl10 verbaut. Warum sollte am 1er Jekyll auch eine billigere Kette dran sein als am 2er.


----------



## Puls220 (12. März 2012)

Glaube nicht, dass das in Stein gemeißelt ist. Die werden wohl kaum die Montage und Auslieferung anhalten, weil ihnen die KMC-Ketten ausgegangen sind... Dann wird halt die SRAM oder Shimano Kiste aufgemacht 

Laut Konfiguration hätte an meinem Jekyll auch ein 680mm Cannondale Lenker (tatsächlich 700mm) und ein Cane Creek Steuersatz (tatsächlich Tange) dran sein sollen.

Beim Auto kannst Du - bei identischer Konfiguration - auch heute Teile von Bosch und Morgen von Conti bekommen, das merkst Du nich mal...

Ein Jekyll 5 hat's im deutschen Markt meines Wissens nie gegeben


----------



## petergrolla (12. März 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Deine Jekyll 1 Angabe muss falsch sein. Dort werden auch die KMC Sl10 verbaut. Warum sollte am 1er Jekyll auch eine billigere Kette dran sein als am 2er.



Du keine Ahnung steht halt so im Datenblatt von CD (siehe Anhang)
Kann natürlich auch ein Druckfehler sein oder der Hersteller hat die Specs im laufe des Jahres geändert.

Grüße
P


----------



## NoxaJack (12. März 2012)

naja bei mir haut dann aber einiges nicht hin  .. habe andere shifter, andere kette un noch einige teile mehr anders die laut eigentlich laut spec verbaut sein sollen .. aber zum glück sind es immer bessere teile somit is mir das egal ..

aber mal ne andere frage ... will bei mir folgende sattelklemme reinsetzen da ich auf reverb umsteige ..

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...75-Ti-Sattel-Klemmschelle-schwarz::28334.html

nun meine frage .. welches klemmaß brauch ich denn ... manch meinten zu mir 31,8 weil ich nen 31,6 rohr habe .. andere meinten 34,9 ... nun wollte ich mal euch fragen ob ihr mir sagen könnt welche ich brauche


----------



## petergrolla (12. März 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Glaube nicht, dass das in Stein gemeißelt ist. Die werden wohl kaum die Montage und Auslieferung anhalten, weil ihnen die KMC-Ketten ausgegangen sind... Dann wird halt die SRAM oder Shimano Kiste aufgemacht
> 
> Laut Konfiguration hätte an meinem Jekyll auch ein 680mm Cannondale Lenker (tatsächlich 700mm) und ein Cane Creek Steuersatz (tatsächlich Tange) dran sein sollen.
> 
> ...


*
*

Ja kann gut sein das dieses bei uns nicht auf den Markt kam ...


----------



## 321Stefan (12. März 2012)

Bei meinem 3er 2011 KMC Kette

Grüße Stefan


----------



## chorge (12. März 2012)

34,9



noxajack schrieb:


> naja bei mir haut dann aber einiges nicht hin  .. Habe andere shifter, andere kette un noch einige teile mehr anders die laut eigentlich laut spec verbaut sein sollen .. Aber zum glück sind es immer bessere teile somit is mir das egal ..
> 
> Aber mal ne andere frage ... Will bei mir folgende sattelklemme reinsetzen da ich auf reverb umsteige ..
> 
> ...


----------



## NoxaJack (12. März 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> 34,9



danke dir


----------



## petergrolla (12. März 2012)

*Jekyll - optimale SAG Einstellung:*

Da das ja hier auch schon ein großes Thema war hier, nach exzellenter Hilfestellung von "chorge", meine Erkenntnisse von gestern Abend.

Vielleicht kanns ja der eine oder andere von Euch mal brauchen.

Grüße
P

PS: Ist alleine ziemlich bescheiden zu messen aber dürfte ungefähr hinkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (12. März 2012)

An die Leute die wegen schief stehendem Laufrad geklagt haben. Bei mir sitzt das hintere Laufrad (das vordere natürlich auch ) absolut mittig (Crossmax SX).


----------



## NoxaJack (12. März 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> An die Leute die wegen schief stehendem Laufrad geklagt haben. Bei mir sitzt das hintere Laufrad (das vordere natürlich auch ) absolut mittig (Crossmax SX).



habe heute auch geschaut ... bei mir sitzt es eben so mittig ...


----------



## Ponch (12. März 2012)

Hier noch mal ein besseres Bild von meinem Jekyll I nach Umbau.


----------



## Silbersurfer69 (12. März 2012)

Geiles Teil


----------



## NoxaJack (12. März 2012)

hat es einen grund das du die leitung der reverb so verlegt hast un nicht gekürzt wenn sie zu lang is?!


----------



## Ponch (12. März 2012)

Ja, sie ist gekürzt. 
So verhindere ich die riesen Schlauf die sich bildet wenn die Reverb abgesenkt ist.
Fahren diverse Enduro Teamfahrer auch so und ich wollte es mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Puls220 (12. März 2012)

Sieht interessant aus 

Ich bin mal auf die neue Crankbrothers Vario Stütze gespannt, da geht der Zug ja zum feststehenden Teil der Stütze... das macht einiges einfacher.

Richtig gruselig wird's bei der neuen Reverb stealth... da muss man jedes mal die Remoteleitung von der Stütze friemeln, wenn man sie (meist ja notgedrungen) ausbauen will... 

Und hinterher das Ding wieder aus den Tiefen des Sitzrohres fischen... das wird ein Spaß


----------



## Maui_Jim (12. März 2012)

petergrolla schrieb:


> *Jekyll - optimale SAG Einstellung:*
> 
> Da das ja hier auch schon ein großes Thema war hier, nach exzellenter Hilfestellung von "chorge", meine Erkenntnisse von gestern Abend.



Das kann ich nur bestätigen, auch ich habe den Dämpfer nach "chorge's" Anweisung resettet und irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, den Federweg jetzt besser zu nutzen und der Dämpfer wirkt fluffiger und nicht mehr so stramm!! Super Tipp!
Danke!

Für alle anderen, den Tipp gab es schon mal hier 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9051563&postcount=2400

Gruß


----------



## chorge (12. März 2012)

Freut mich, dass alles klappt!!

@Ponch: Porno pur!!!! Und auf den Sattel bin ich immer noch neidisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (12. März 2012)

Danke. Den Sattel behalte ich aber nun doch. Passt einfach zu gut ins Gesamtbild.


----------



## chorge (12. März 2012)

Hast du ne Idee, wo man ihn bekommen kann? War der bei deinem Bike dabei?


----------



## Ponch (12. März 2012)

Der war beim Bike dabei und ist eines der wenigen original Teile die noch geblieben sind.


----------



## chorge (12. März 2012)

Hatte ich befürchtet... Find das gute Stück leider nirgens zu kaufen. :-(


----------



## Ponch (12. März 2012)

Für viel viel Geld würde ich mich ja evtl. von dem schicken Teil trennen )))


----------



## chorge (12. März 2012)

Bin offen... Schick mir ne PN mit ner Preisvorstellung!!

Und noch was: an dein Bike MUSS eigentlich ne schwarz-grüne HOPE Bremse!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (12. März 2012)

Habe ich auch schon überlegt mit der Hope. Das Grün könnte sich aber mit dem Jekyll Grün beißen...


----------



## Matze. (13. März 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Hier noch mal ein besseres Bild von meinem Jekyll I nach Umbau.




Mei ist das ein geiles Teil


----------



## Nachtfahrer (13. März 2012)

@NoxaJack:  überleg dir noch genau, ob du dir wirklich diese Sattelklemme zulegen  willst. Ich hab mir exakt die gleiche gekauft und laienhafterweise  vergessen die Höhe der Satteklemme zu messen! Das Sitzrohr ist IM  KLEMMBEREICH VERJÜNGT, allerdings nur in einer Höhe von 10mm oder so,  die Klemme misst jedoch höher! Da ich die Klemme gerade nicht vor Ort  habe, kann ich nicht genau sagen ob das mit den 10mm EXAKT stimmt, du  solltest aber am besten nochmal nachmessen und herausfinden welche Höhe  die Klemme hat, bevor du sie kaufst um eventuellen Enttäuschungen  vorzubeugen bzw. von der Blödheit meinerseits zu profitieren 
Des Weiteren muss ich sagen, dass ich anfangs zwar von der Optik angetan  war, gerade auch deshalb weil es Carbon ist, mittlerweile würde mich  mir aber defintiv eher solch eine holen, da wesentlich edler und  unauffälliger (aber das mag vll Geschmackssache sein


http://r2-bike.com/new-ultimate-sattelklemme


@Ponch:  schönes Ding! In diese Richtung soll mein Jekyll auch gehen. Sprich mit  Hollowgram-Kurbel und anderer Gabel. Was fährst du für eine  Übersetzung? Braucht man zum Einbau der Kurbel noch irgendwelche  speziellen Tools?

Danke im Voraus!

Warum aber ist es verflucht nochmal so verdammt schwer ne gescheite Fox  36 zu kriegen? Bin jetzt schon am ewigen Suchen nach der Gabel,  allerdings sollte es definitiv ein neueres Modell sein, da leichter und  mit Lockout. 1300 Piepen hab ich aber auch net über. Apropos "über",  hier kennt nicht irgendjemand einen anderen, der zufällig besagte Gabel  loswerden will?


----------



## chorge (13. März 2012)

Vergiss den Lockout!! Absenkung ist wichtiger...


----------



## Nachtfahrer (13. März 2012)

@chorge: ich hab das Jekyll in berserkergreen gekauft - mit nem ähnlichen Sattel! Gleiches Modell, nur ist der weiße Teil des Sattels schwarz und der schwarze Teil weiß (welch Vielfalt, die sich hier offenbahrt 

falls Interesse bestünde, müsste der Sattel aber über den großen Teich, nein, über den sehr großen, da ich gerade noch in Australien lebe...


----------



## Nachtfahrer (13. März 2012)

achso, ich hatte vergessen, das es natürlich ne Talas sein sollte


----------



## fknobel (13. März 2012)

Nachtfahrer schrieb:


> achso, ich hatte vergessen, das es natÃ¼rlich ne Talas sein sollte



Schau mal im Bike Markt hier im IBC. Da sind zwei oder drei 36er 160mm FIT RLC Talas Gabeln drin. Eine ist sogar nagel neu aus einem Bike und Kostet um die 800â¬. 

Absenkung ist schon ganz nett, allerdings hab ich meine seit zwei Monaten nicht mehr genutzt. Teste gerade wie gut ich ohne klar komm, dann wird entschieden welche Gabel es wirklich wird. Aktuell sieht es nach einer Rock Shox Lyrik RC2 DH mit 160mm und Dual-Positon aus. KÃ¶nnte mir aber auch ne 160er BOS Devile vorstellen wenn ich dauerhaft auf die Absenkung verzichten kann... mal schauen was es wird. Ansonsten fehlt mir auch nur noch ne Hollowgram SI Kurbel und noch der neue Ergon Sattel, wenn er dann zu meinem Hinterteil passt. Dann ist der Bock fertig und wiegt incl. Lyrik ca. 13,7kg "Alu Jekyll in XL grÃ¶Ãe und Enduro Aufbau". Mehr Gewicht sparen geht dann auch nicht mehr. bzw. nur noch durch den Carbon Rahmen oder sundhaft Teure Carbon LaufrÃ¤der.


----------



## Puls220 (13. März 2012)

Nachtfahrer schrieb:


> Warum aber ist es verflucht nochmal so verdammt schwer ne gescheite Fox  36 zu kriegen? Bin jetzt schon am ewigen Suchen nach der Gabel,  allerdings sollte es definitiv ein neueres Modell sein, da leichter und  mit Lockout. 1300 Piepen hab ich aber auch net Ã¼ber. Apropos "Ã¼ber",  hier kennt nicht irgendjemand einen anderen, der zufÃ¤llig besagte Gabel  loswerden will?



Schwierig ist vorallem, wenn Du ein durchgehendes 1,5" Schaftrohr haben willst. Die gibt es halt gar nicht fÃ¼r den Retail-Markt und auÃer Cannondale sind es auch nicht viele OEMs die sich diese Spezialkonfiguration liefern lassen. Und dann musst Du noch einen Besitzer finden, der sie rausschmeiÃt bevor sie runtergerockt ist und das Schaftrohr nicht zu weit gekÃ¼rzt hat...

Wenn Du dann noch Anforderungen an Farbe, Features & Preis stellst wird's natÃ¼rlich eng...

Unter 600â¬ wirst Du wohl kaum wegkommen, ist aber nicht verwunderlich wenn FOX 1300 aufruft... Vielleicht lÃ¤sst sich auch 'ne 180er umbauen, dann erweitert sich zumindest Dein Suchbereich

Die hier wÃ¼rde passen, vielleicht wollen gar nicht so viele 1,5" ...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/FOX-Federgab...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4601c3c675


Wenn Du nix findest gibt's 3 MÃ¶glichkeiten:

Talas tapered nehmen, hier sind 2 unter 700â¬
http://www.yatego.com/basislager/p,...talas-fit-rc2-100-160mm--qr20-federgabel-2010

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=10790

d.h. aber obere Steuersatzschale und Vorbau mittauschen.

Oder auf RS Lyrik (wÃ¼rde ich sowieso machen) bzw. Marzocchi 55 ausweichen.
Die gibt's auch mit 1,5" Schaftrohr (Marzocchi nur in manchen AusfÃ¼hrungen).


----------



## fknobel (13. März 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Hier noch mal ein besseres Bild von meinem Jekyll I nach Umbau.



Schönes ding! Auch wenn ich mit dem Grün immer noch nicht ganz warm werde... 

Insgesamt steht dem Bike eine Federgabel mit dickeren Standrohren einfach besser. Die Serien 32er FOX Gabeln sehen am Jekyll aus als ob sie Magersüchtig wären. 

Das mit der Reverb Leitung muss ich auch mal Probieren. Hab mich erst gestern wieder geärgert über die Schlaufe die sich bildet und mein Bein gestriffen hat.


----------



## So-wo (13. März 2012)

Hallo 
Ich fange ja auch langsam an alles ab und um zubauen an meinen klein schwarzes ...
Ich suche erst mal spacer und ne sattelklemme in Rosa oder lila/ purple 
Wer kann mir weiter helfen am besten auch alles in Carbon 
Und dann eine Lila ketten Führung hatte ich schon mal gesehen sich in Carbon für 159 hat das wohl was ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## So-wo (13. März 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Schönes ding! Auch wenn ich mit dem Grün immer noch nicht ganz warm werde...
> 
> Insgesamt steht dem Bike eine Federgabel mit dickeren Standrohren einfach besser. Die Serien 32er FOX Gabeln sehen am Jekyll aus als ob sie Magersüchtig wären.
> 
> Das mit der Reverb Leitung muss ich auch mal Probieren. Hab mich erst gestern wieder geärgert über die Schlaufe die sich bildet und mein Bein gestriffen hat.


Bei mir ist von der Reverb Leitung am Rahmen schon ne schleifspur


----------



## fknobel (13. März 2012)

Sonny13 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist von der Reverb Leitung am Rahmen schon ne schleifspur



Bis jetzt hab ich noch keine Schleifspuren von der Leitung der Reverb. Hab da aber auch großzügig abgeklebt mit Schutzfolie... schätze mal das ich knapp 100g Folie am Rahmen kleben hab. 

Lila/Purpel Sattelschnellspanner bekommst von Tune und Spacer in x-Farben gibts bei r2-bike.

http://r2-bike.com/Spacer

Insgesamt hat r2-bike viel Cannondale passendes Zubehör. Die Preise gehen eigentlich noch, wenn man bedenkt was andere so für das Edel zeug abrufen.


----------



## Ponch (13. März 2012)

Nachtfahrer schrieb:


> schönes Ding! In diese Richtung soll mein Jekyll auch gehen. Sprich mit  Hollowgram-Kurbel und anderer Gabel. Was fährst du für eine  Übersetzung? Braucht man zum Einbau der Kurbel noch irgendwelche  speziellen Tools?
> 
> Danke im Voraus!



Ich fahre 39/26 vorne und 11/36 hinten.
Spezielle Tools brauchst du zum Einbau der Hollowgram nicht. Evtl das Werkzeug zum Einpressen der BB30 Lager wenn du diese tauschen möchtest.
Ansonsten wird alles nur zusammengesteckt und festgeschraubt.
Die Kurbel ist auf jeden Fall der Hammer!


----------



## NoxaJack (13. März 2012)

Nachtfahrer schrieb:


> @NoxaJack:  überleg dir noch genau, ob du dir wirklich diese Sattelklemme zulegen  willst. Ich hab mir exakt die gleiche gekauft und laienhafterweise  vergessen die Höhe der Satteklemme zu messen! Das Sitzrohr ist IM  KLEMMBEREICH VERJÜNGT, allerdings nur in einer Höhe von 10mm oder so,  die Klemme misst jedoch höher! Da ich die Klemme gerade nicht vor Ort  habe, kann ich nicht genau sagen ob das mit den 10mm EXAKT stimmt, du  solltest aber am besten nochmal nachmessen und herausfinden welche Höhe  die Klemme hat, bevor du sie kaufst um eventuellen Enttäuschungen  vorzubeugen bzw. von der Blödheit meinerseits zu profitieren
> Des Weiteren muss ich sagen, dass ich anfangs zwar von der Optik angetan  war, gerade auch deshalb weil es Carbon ist, mittlerweile würde mich  mir aber defintiv eher solch eine holen, da wesentlich edler und  unauffälliger (aber das mag vll Geschmackssache sein
> 
> 
> http://r2-bike.com/new-ultimate-sattelklemme



un die soll defintiv passen?! ... bist dir sicher?! .. war mittlerweile auch von der carbon weg un hatte mir ne alu angeschaut die 8,9 g wiegt


----------



## d-lo (13. März 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Ich fahre 39/36 vorne und 11/36 hinten.



Fiese Übersetzung...


----------



## Ponch (13. März 2012)

Hab es mal geändert.


----------



## Matze. (13. März 2012)

> Fiese Übersetzung...




Aber eng abgestuft




> Insgesamt steht dem Bike eine Federgabel mit dickeren Standrohren einfach besser. Die Serien 32er FOX Gabeln sehen am Jekyll aus als ob sie Magersüchtig wären.




Das stimmt, meine schaut schon mager aus, aber mehr brauche ich einfach nicht.



> Schönes ding! Auch wenn ich mit dem Grün immer noch nicht ganz warm werde...



Ich finde das Grün eine der schärfsten Farben überhaupt, unvergleichbar einfach.
Überhaupt finde ich klasse wie viele hier kräftig umbauen und verfeinern


----------



## anditirol (13. März 2012)

@ Ponch
Weisst du welches 39er Kettenblatt auf der Hollowgramm Kurbel montiert ist?

Hier  http://r2-bike.com/sram-xx-kettenblatt-kurbel wird zwischen BB30, Cannondale und GXP unterschieden.. Anderswo gibts aber nur BB30 und GPX, bin davon ausgegangen dass BB30 passen würde.. 

Danke für die Info!


----------



## Ponch (13. März 2012)

Gute Frage. für den 120er Lochkreis eben. Schau in meine Fotogalerie, dort siehst du ein Foto der Kurbel. Evtl. hilft dir das etwas.
Ich wüsste auch von keinen verschiedenen Versionen beim XX Kettenblatt mit 120er Lochkreis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anditirol (13. März 2012)

Danke, hab ja die selbe Kurbel... 
Hab aber soeben auch von r2-bike eine Antwort bekommen dass sich das BB30 und das CD Blatt nur durch einen unterschiedlich langen Pin unterscheidet, der verhindert, dass die Kette zwischen Kurbelarm und Kettenblatt fällt....

Auf was man nicht alles achten muss  BB30 zurück und nochmal die Option bestellen...  Wenn schon dann richtig...


----------



## fknobel (13. März 2012)

Kurze Frage:

Da ich jetzt denn Orginal Laufradsatz aus meinem jekyll 3 Übrig hab. Wollte ich denn eventuell in ein anderes Bike einbauen. Weis hier jemand ob es für die Formula DHL142 Nabe einen Adaptersatz für 9mm Schnellspanner gibt bzw. ob man die Formula DC71 aus dem Vorderrad auf 20mm bringen kann? Bei letzterem hätte ich dann einen Ersatz Laufrradsatz fürs Jekyll...


----------



## rick-the-big (13. März 2012)

moin, ich hab mal ne frage...

im moment gibts die KS dropzone relativ günstig. die hat allerdings nen offset von 15mm.
hätte lieber ne grade stütze, weil ich weiß dass ich da auf der sicheren seite bin. 
meint ihr das is ok mit dem offset beim jekyll in gr. Xl?
hatte bis jetzt noch keine stütze mit offset und kann mir schlecht vorstellen wie viel die 15mm ausmachen...


----------



## petergrolla (13. März 2012)

http://www.cannondaleexperts.com/Cannondale-Jekyll-Sag-Indicator-Kit--KP188_p_809.html

*Just FYI:*
Der offizielle SAG Indikator KP188 ist nun bei "Cannondale Experts" wieder "on stock" !!!
Hab meinen gerade bestellt ...

Grüße
P


----------



## NoxaJack (13. März 2012)

aber der preis is ganz schön happig muss ich sagen ...


----------



## petergrolla (13. März 2012)

NoxaJack schrieb:


> aber der preis is ganz schön happig muss ich sagen ...



Na wenn ich so sehe was meine Frau und meine Jungs für Ansprüche haben ... dann kann sich der Papa auch mal so einen Sag Indicator gönnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoxaJack (13. März 2012)




----------



## SlayMe (13. März 2012)

Nachtfahrer schrieb:


> Warum aber ist es verflucht nochmal so verdammt schwer ne gescheite Fox  36 zu kriegen? Bin jetzt schon am ewigen Suchen nach der Gabel,  allerdings sollte es definitiv ein neueres Modell sein, da leichter und  mit Lockout. 1300 Piepen hab ich aber auch net über. Apropos "über",  hier kennt nicht irgendjemand einen anderen, der zufällig besagte Gabel  loswerden will?



Versuchs mal hier: [email protected]
Der Händler ist leider in Schottland, aber er müsste noch eine 2010 Talas mit 1,5 Schaft haben. Das wäre dann eine mit 100, 130 und 160 mm.
Als ich irgendwann mal geschaut hatte, waren es 650 Pfund und die Gabel war unbenutzt aus einem Komplettrad ausgebaut.


----------



## Puls220 (14. März 2012)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> moin, ich hab mal ne frage...
> 
> im moment gibts die KS dropzone relativ günstig. die hat allerdings nen offset von 15mm.
> hätte lieber ne grade stütze, weil ich weiß dass ich da auf der sicheren seite bin.
> ...



Ich fahre die auch, allerdings am M-Rahmen. Die 15mm Offset kann man zumindest teilweise kompensieren, indem man den Sattel in der Klemmung weit nach vorne schiebt.

Aus meiner Sicht gibt's keine Probleme. Im Gegenteil ich hatte früher bei großen Trainingsumfängen häufig Knieprobleme. In einem Radsportbuch stand dann der Hinweis, dass das Treten von "hinten" zwar weniger effizient, aber schonender für die Knie sei. Seitdem fahre ich gekröpfte Sattelstützen und hatte kaum noch Probleme.

Das ist aber wohl auch eine individuelle Geschichte.


----------



## rick-the-big (14. März 2012)

Super, danke.  dann werde ich das mal ausprobieren. ja mit dem Sattel nach vorne schieben hätte ich auch bedacht, kommt aber auch immer auf Sattel/voreinstellung an.

werde mir die holen und mal berichten ;-)


----------



## anditirol (14. März 2012)

@Ponch und an die restlichen CD Hollowgramm Bestitzer:

Ist die Anleitung fuer die 2008er Kurbel   
http://cdn.cannondale.com/Manuals/2008_hollowgram_sl_manual_supplement_de.pdf fuer 2011 deckungsgleich oder gibt es neuere Anleitungen. Neben dem Tausch der Kettenblättern sollte ich auch mal die Lager fetten. Seit kurzem treten leider Knackgeräusche auf. Hoffentlich müssen die Lager nicht getauscht werden....

Danke!


----------



## Ponch (14. März 2012)

Die Anleitung ist die gleiche. Bei den neueren Hollowgram Kurbeln wurden aber beim Innenlager wohl die Dichtungen unter den Staubkappen weggelassen da diese sich wohl hin und wieder mal verkanntet oder zuviel Reibung verursacht haben. Das zumindest hat mir ein Cannondale Dealer so gesagt. Bei mir waren jedenfalls keine Dichtungen dabei und auf Nachfrage bekam ich diese Antwort. Evtl. habt ihr da aber andere Erfahrungen.

Zum kackendem Lager: Riesen Schachpunkt bei BB30 wenn man sich so durch die Foren liest. Bei vielen lockern sich die Lager und beginnen dann zu knacken weil sie nicht mehr fest im Rahmen sitzen.
Ich habe meine gleich mit Loctite 641 in den Rahmen geklebt. Das machen in den USA wohl sehr viele und haben damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht (Loctite Mittelfest für Lagerwellen).


----------



## fknobel (14. März 2012)

anditirol schrieb:


> @Ponch und an die restlichen CD Hollowgramm Bestitzer:
> 
> Ist die Anleitung fuer die 2008er Kurbel
> http://cdn.cannondale.com/Manuals/2008_hollowgram_sl_manual_supplement_de.pdf fuer 2011 deckungsgleich oder gibt es neuere Anleitungen. Neben dem Tausch der Kettenblättern sollte ich auch mal die Lager fetten. Seit kurzem treten leider Knackgeräusche auf. Hoffentlich müssen die Lager nicht getauscht werden....
> ...



Check mal ob die Lager einfach so eingeprest sind oder mit "Locktide" verprest sind! 

Eine der größten schwächen an der BB30 Lagertechnik ist, das man eigentlich nie "Trocken" Arbeiten kann. Sprich, man sollte Lager und Lagerschalen immer mit Locktide einpressen/verkleben im Rahmen. Nachteil, man muss schnell und Sauber Abreiten und bekommt die Sachen nur unter zuhilfenahme von Wärme wieder anständig raus!


----------



## fknobel (14. März 2012)

Ponch war schneller... ich nehme für so was immer Loctite 648. Hält Bombenfest!


----------



## Ponch (14. März 2012)

Ich wollte zuerst Loctite 603 probieren (auch hochfest). Dann habe ich aus respekt vor dem "kaltschweißen" aber doch lieber erst mal das 641 mittelfest genommen.
Hast du ein eingeklebtes Lager schon mal wieder entfernen müssen?
Wenn ja, hast du den Lagersitz mit einem gewöhnlichem Fön erhitzt oder hast du dafür einen Heißluftfön genommen?


----------



## anditirol (14. März 2012)

Danke für die Rasche Antworten!! 

Neu verkleben mache ich ja nicht so gerne.
Dafür muss ich doch die Lager raus und wieder neu ein pressen, oder? Laut Anleitung ist das ja nicht unbedingt ein gesunder Vorgang für den Rahmen, das lasse ich dann lieber vom Händler machen, auch zwecks (lebenslanger) Garantie auf den Rahmen.

Ich hatte eher gehofft dass einfaches nachfetten hilft....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (14. März 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Ich wollte zuerst Loctite 603 probieren (auch hochfest). Dann habe ich aus respekt vor dem "kaltschweißen" aber doch lieber erst mal das 641 mittelfest genommen.
> Hast du ein eingeklebtes Lager schon mal wieder entfernen müssen?
> Wenn ja, hast du den Lagersitz mit einem gewöhnlichem Fön erhitzt oder hast du dafür einen Heißluftfön genommen?



Also mi einem Normalem Fön hab ich es noch nicht Probiert. Hab es mit einem Reglbaren Heißluftfön gemacht der auf 180°C eingestellt war. Das ging ganz gut. Allerdings bis jetzt nur bei Alu Rahmen, sollte aber bei Carbon Rahmen ähnlich gut gehen. Da die Lager bereiche ja eh alle aus Alu sind! Wichtig ist halt nur das man nicht zu viel Hitze hat. Denke 200-220°C sollte das Maximum sein. Auch das richtige Werkezug ist pflicht...

@anditirol:

Das Problem ist, das einige die Lager mit Fett einpressen wie es z.B. bei BSA Gewinden gemacht wird. Diese werden ja meist vorher eingeschmirt. Allerdings ist das bei BB30 Pressfit verbindungen ehr Kontraproduktiv. Ich meine auch das Cannondale selber irgednwo schreibt das man Loctite nehmen soll... weis aber nicht mehr wo das steht.

Bei sauberer Arbeitsweise sollte die Lagerpassung nicht all zu groß darunter Leiden. Allerdings ist das Verpressen von Presspassungen eine Sache die Gründlichkeit und Schnelles Arbeiten vorraussetzt. Und hier sehe ich leider auch bei vielen zweirad Mechnaikern in den meisten Fahrradläden ehr Defizite.


----------



## Puls220 (14. März 2012)

220°C würde ich dem Carbon Rahmen nicht zumuten wollen - es gibt Kunststoffe die schon bei über 80°C Schaden nehmen und über die weiteren Komponenten des Rahmens ist nichts bekannt, oder?

Wenn ich das so lese fühle ich mich gerade bestätigt, dass Jekyll 4 mit der eingeklebten BSA Hülse genommen zu haben...


----------



## rick-the-big (14. März 2012)

also 200°c sind definitiv zu viel. soviel würde ich dem carbon niemals zumuten. max.70°C würde ich sagen...

mal was anderes, was is der unterschied zwischen der ks i900 und der kindshock dropzone? welche ist besser? konnte nicht wirklich unterschiede finden im netz. meine die dropzone ist die neuere, richtig? welche soll ich nehmen, kosten tun beide das gleiche!


----------



## 321Stefan (14. März 2012)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> also 200°c sind definitiv zu viel. soviel würde ich dem carbon niemals zumuten. max.70°C würde ich sagen...
> 
> mal was anderes, was is der unterschied zwischen der ks i900 und der kindshock dropzone? welche ist besser? konnte nicht wirklich unterschiede finden im netz. meine die dropzone ist die neuere, richtig? welche soll ich nehmen, kosten tun beide das gleiche!



Servus die Dropzone ist die neuere. Aber ich glaub da gibt es nicht viele Unterschiede. Ich hab im Herbst mehrere KS Stützen gekauft, inzwischen waren alle schon in Rep. ging zwar problemlos, aber nervig.
KS hatte 2011 heftige Qualitätsprobleme. Gibt aber einen extra Beitrag drüber.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## Ponch (14. März 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> 220°C würde ich dem Carbon Rahmen nicht zumuten wollen - es gibt Kunststoffe die schon bei über 80°C Schaden nehmen und über die weiteren Komponenten des Rahmens ist nichts bekannt, oder?
> 
> Wenn ich das so lese fühle ich mich gerade bestätigt, dass Jekyll 4 mit der eingeklebten BSA Hülse genommen zu haben...



220°C hören sich für mich jetzt auch viel an. Ich bin mir aber sicher, das mittelfeste Loctite bekommt man auch mit einem Fön aus dem Rahmen. Zumal der Tretlagerbereich sowieso aus Alu ist.
Sich den kauf eines Jekyll 4 mit der eingeklebten BSA Hülse zu rechtfertigen ist jedenfalls absurd. 
BB30 ist schon gut (alleine um die Hollowgram fahren zu können). PF30 aber wohl etwas problemloser im Handling mit dem Einpress der Lagerschalen. Daher hat Cannondale beim neuen Scalpel wohl auch auf PF30 gesetzt.


----------



## Nachtfahrer (14. März 2012)

Danke für die vielen Antworten! Die Fox mit 1.5 Steuerrohr wäre schon  perfekt, leider versendet der (ebay)Verkäufer jedoch nicht ins Ausland.  Die beiden anderen gewerblichen Verkäufer muss ich noch auschecken.
 Es mag für einige vielleicht nur ein Detail sein, aber kennt jemand die  Unterschiede zwischen den neueren (2011 und 2012) Modellen der Fox 36  und den älteren (bis 2010)? Mir scheint, als gäbe es dort sowohl  Gewichts-, als auch leichte Funktionsunterschiede...
 Schaltet hier im übrigen jemand noch mit einer 2fach Kettenführung, die  nicht von g-junkies stammt und trotzdem keine riesige Bastelei  erfordert? Ich werd da auf jeden Fall tätig werden müssen, denn trotz  meines mittlerweile recht vorsichtigen Schaltstils habe ich nun schon so  einige Chainsucksgehabt (ja, ich weiss, es ist ein leidiges Thema   )


----------



## Puls220 (14. März 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Sich den kauf eines Jekyll 4 mit der eingeklebten BSA Hülse zu rechtfertigen ist jedenfalls absurd.



Da ich nur zwischen Jekyll 3 und 4 geschwankt habe und ich Shimano Kurbel wollte, war das ein Punkt und scheinbar einer, der mir jetzt Ärger erspart. Fast alle Teile die 3er und 4er unterscheiden sind ohnehin rausgeflogen... vermutlich hätte ich aber die Talas besser verkauft gekriegt.

Ich hab' inzwischen verstanden dass Du großer Carbon-Fan bist und es sei Dir gegönnt


----------



## Puls220 (14. März 2012)

Nachtfahrer schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Antworten! Die Fox mit 1.5 Steuerrohr wäre schon  perfekt, leider versendet der (ebay)Verkäufer jedoch nicht ins Ausland.  Die beiden anderen gewerblichen Verkäufer muss ich noch auschecken.
> 
> 
> Schaltet hier im übrigen jemand noch mit einer 2fach Kettenführung, die  nicht von g-junkies stammt und trotzdem keine riesige Bastelei  erfordert? Ich werd da auf jeden Fall tätig werden müssen, denn trotz  meines mittlerweile recht vorsichtigen Schaltstils habe ich nun schon so  einige Chainsucksgehabt (ja, ich weiss, es ist ein leidiges Thema   )



Das mit dem Versand in Ausland ist eine (blöde) Default Einstellung bei ebay. Kontaktier den Verkäufer mal, häufig habe die sich nie bewusst gegen Versand ins Ausland entschieden. (wieso auch, die Kohle haben Sie ja ohnehin bevor sie zu Post maschieren)

Sowie steht bei mir Standort Österreich, Versand nach Deutschland

Ich fahre die Bionicon, die Truvativ Shiftguide -sollte- auch funktionieren.


----------



## rick-the-big (14. März 2012)

321Stefan schrieb:


> Servus die Dropzone ist die neuere. Aber ich glaub da gibt es nicht viele Unterschiede. Ich hab im Herbst mehrere KS Stützen gekauft, inzwischen waren alle schon in Rep. ging zwar problemlos, aber nervig.
> KS hatte 2011 heftige Qualitätsprobleme. Gibt aber einen extra Beitrag drüber.
> 
> Grüße Stefan



hm, wenn ich das so lese, weiß ich nicht ob ich sie mir kaufen soll. allerdings gibts die im moment bei H&S für unschlagbare 119euro...

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1170/a50070/dropzone-%D8-316-mm-x-385-mm.html

was fast der hälfte von der reverb entspricht... was meint ihr?


edit: hab sie mir jetzt einfach bestellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (14. März 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Da ich nur zwischen Jekyll 3 und 4 geschwankt habe und ich Shimano Kurbel wollte, war das ein Punkt und scheinbar einer, der mir jetzt Ärger erspart. Fast alle Teile die 3er und 4er unterscheiden sind ohnehin rausgeflogen... vermutlich hätte ich aber die Talas besser verkauft gekriegt.
> 
> Ich hab' inzwischen verstanden dass Du großer Carbon-Fan bist und es sei Dir gegönnt



Das hat ja nichts mit Carbon zu tun. Aber eine HTII Kurbel hättest du eben auch mit speziellen Innenlager fahren können. Die Option auf BB30 wäre dir geblieben. Wenn du aber eh komplett ausgeschlachtet hast war das Jekyll 4 sicherlich die wirtschaftlich bessere Wahl.


----------



## Zitzenfichte (14. März 2012)

Abend zusammen, hab nur mal ne Verständnissfrage da ich auch mit nem Jekyll liebäugel aber auch gern nen 36ér von Fox rein machen möchte. Ich brauch doch nicht unbedingt ne Gabel mit 1,5 Schaft kann doch auch das Steuerlager einfach tauschen oder is das nen besonderes? Weil in meinem Chase hab ich auch eins drinn was 1.5 auf 1 1/8 reduziert. So hätt ich das am Jekyll auch gemacht. Versteh deshalb nicht so ganz warum einige hier unbedingt ne Gabel mit 1.5 Schaft suchen. Klärt mich bitte auf vielleicht bin i ja auch auf dem Holzweg


----------



## Ponch (14. März 2012)

Natürlich kannst du auch eine tapered Gabel verbauen. Dazu brauchst du ein spezielles Steuersatz Umbaukit von Cannondale. Kosten liegen da bei rund 70 meine ich.
Zudem muss ein neuer Steuersatz her. Kostet auch wieder Geld.
Und dann wirkt es einfach harmonischer wenn auf dem fetten Steuerrohr auch ein fetter Vorbau nebst dem konischen Cannondale Spacer sitzt.
Daher versucht man nach Möglichkeit ein durchgehendes 1,5" Steuerrohr zu bekommen.


----------



## Puls220 (14. März 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Aber eine HTII Kurbel hättest du eben auch mit speziellen Innenlager fahren können. Die Option auf BB30 wäre dir geblieben.



Die Option auf BB30 bleibt ja auch jetzt. Im Handbuch ist beschrieben, wie die Aluhülse ggf. auszupressen ist. Im Moment bin ich aber mit den Shimano Innenlagern sehr zufrieden, die liefen bisher auch nach 20000km noch immer klaglos.




			
				Zitzenfichte schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauch doch nicht unbedingt ne Gabel mit 1,5 Schaft kann doch auch  das Steuerlager einfach tauschen oder is das nen besonderes?



Nein, wie schon oft beschrieben kannst Du auch das komplette obere Lager des Steuersatzes tauschen (da gibt es wohl keine große Auswahl an Steuersätzen die passen und im Zweifelsfall bekommst Du auch nur einen kompletten Steuersatz), oder eine entsprechende Adapterhülse zwischen Schaftrohr und bestehendem Steuersatz montieren. Theoretisch kannst Du sogar eine Gabel mir durchgehend 1,125" einbauen.

In jedem Fall musst Du dann auch die Spacer und den Vorbau tauschen.

Neben der geringeren Steifigkeit und dem tendenziell etwas höherem Gewicht, sieht aber ein dürrer 1 1/8 Vorbau ziemlich mickrig neben all den Oversize Maßen aus...

Edit: Ok, Ponch war schneller


----------



## Zitzenfichte (14. März 2012)

Alles klar jetzt komm langsam licht ins Dunkel ;-)


----------



## Bayer (15. März 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Natürlich kannst du auch eine tapered Gabel verbauen. Dazu brauchst du ein spezielles Steuersatz Umbaukit von Cannondale. Kosten liegen da bei rund 70 meine ich.
> Zudem muss ein neuer Steuersatz her. Kostet auch wieder Geld.
> Und dann wirkt es einfach harmonischer wenn auf dem fetten Steuerrohr auch ein fetter Vorbau nebst dem konischen Cannondale Spacer sitzt.
> Daher versucht man nach Möglichkeit ein durchgehendes 1,5" Steuerrohr zu bekommen.



kannst aber nicht jeden steuerstaz fahren, da du ja lagerschalen eingebaut im rahmen hast, benötigst also das cannondale umbau set, da die Schalen auch das Sondermaß für die Levty haben. In dem Umbauset ist aber der Steuersatz bereits enthalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayMe (16. März 2012)

Bei ebay gibts gerade eine gebrauchte:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/FOX-Federgab...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4601c3c675


----------



## NoxaJack (16. März 2012)

hey leute .. such für mein Jekyll nen vorbau der die gleiche länge hat wie der standard vorbau.. müssten ja 60 sein oder so .. 
jedenfalls wollte ich fragen ob ihr mir da welche empfehlen könnt die passen (1.5") und die auch leicht und stabil sind ... für jede antwort wäre ich dankbar


----------



## Paddinho (16. März 2012)

Hallo,

nachdem ich mit dem Kauf eines Cube AMS 130 Pro geliebäugelt hab bin ich durch Zufall auf das CD Jekyll gestossen...irgendwie macht es doch einiges mehr daher als das Cube    zumal es die Vorjahresmodelle relativ günstig gibt.
Da bei uns in der Nähe absolut kein CD-Händler ist hab ich keine Möglichkeit das Jekyll probezufahren. Kaufen müsste ich es also über I-net.
Hab mich zwar (fast) durch den komplettes Thread durchgelesen, bin mir aber immer noch nicht sicher mit der Größe.

Von der Körpergröße her (179cm) wäre ich ganz klar für Größe M. Einige von euch fahren es ja noch bis 185cm. Allerdings hab ich eine SL von 87cm (barfuss), wo evtl. das L besser wäre. Was meint ihr?


----------



## petergrolla (16. März 2012)

Schau dir mal den Thomson Elite 4X an.
Ein echtes Sahnestückchen!!!


----------



## rick-the-big (16. März 2012)

Hey,ich würde glaub ich L nehmen. ist aber geschmackssache...
zum vorbau, meiner war 100mm lang, orig. cannondale. ;-)


----------



## petergrolla (16. März 2012)

Paddinho schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nachdem ich mit dem Kauf eines Cube AMS 130 Pro geliebäugelt hab bin ich durch Zufall auf das CD Jekyll gestossen...irgendwie macht es doch einiges mehr daher als das Cube    zumal es die Vorjahresmodelle relativ günstig gibt.
> Da bei uns in der Nähe absolut kein CD-Händler ist hab ich keine Möglichkeit das Jekyll probezufahren. Kaufen müsste ich es also über I-net.
> ...



Hi,

Habe eine SL von 82 und bin ungefähr so groß wie Du.
Die ideale Rahmengröße wäre bei mir 18.5 " gewesen, also M oder L.
Nach langem hin und her und diversen Probefahrten habe ich mich dann für das L entschieden da ich hauptsächlich Touren und Alpencross fahre und beim M die Sitzposition mir persönlich bei meinem längeren oberkörper zu gedrungen war. Wenn ich jetzt mal einen Abstecher in den bikepark mache montier ich mir einfach einen kürzeren Vorbau und fertig. Ich kann dir nur empfehlen beide Größen probezufahren und dann nach deinem primären einsatzziel abzuwägen. Generell gilt auch hier die alte Regel: Tour lieber etwas größer und da wo mehr Agilität und spielerisches handling gefragt ist besser den kleineren Rahmen wählen.


----------



## d-lo (16. März 2012)

Da gebe ich Rick recht, ist größentechnisch ein Grenzfall. Passen tut mit Sicherheit beides, was besser taugt ist die andere Frage.


----------



## NoxaJack (16. März 2012)

aber den thomson find ich nich in meiner bevprzugten länge .. 

echt is der cd vorbau echt so lang?! :-O


----------



## petergrolla (16. März 2012)

NoxaJack schrieb:


> aber den thomson find ich nich in meiner bevprzugten länge ..
> 
> echt is der cd vorbau echt so lang?! :-O



Also meiner hat (Mitte - Mitte gemessen) 90 mm


----------



## rick-the-big (17. März 2012)

Vllt haben sie mal wieder verschiedene vorbauten verbaut. habe ein 4er in xl...
habe mir dann im inet Nen 75er (oder warens 80mm?) orig. cd vorbau gekauft und bin zufrieden mit dem. super stabil und vom gewicht ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paddinho (17. März 2012)

Danke schonmal für die Antworten 



petergrolla schrieb:


> Habe eine SL von 82 und bin ungefähr so groß wie Du.
> Die ideale Rahmengröße wäre bei mir 18.5 " gewesen, also M oder L.
> Nach langem hin und her und diversen Probefahrten habe ich mich dann für das L entschieden da ich hauptsächlich Touren und Alpencross fahre und beim M die Sitzposition mir persönlich bei meinem längeren oberkörper zu gedrungen war.



Genau hier dürfte aber mein Problem liegen. Die 5cm Differenz bei der SL fehlen mir halt dann am Oberkörper, so dass ich (vermutlich) auf dem L relativ gestreckt sitzen müsste.


----------



## petergrolla (17. März 2012)

Paddinho schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für die Antworten
> 
> 
> 
> Genau hier dürfte aber mein Problem liegen. Die 5cm Differenz bei der SL fehlen mir halt dann am Oberkörper, so dass ich (vermutlich) auf dem L relativ gestreckt sitzen müsste.



Deswegen hilft nur probefahren.
Wie gesagt beim L kannst Du dann mit einem kürzeren Vorbau wieder einiges "wettmachen". Einen längeren Vorbau aufs M zu schrauben weil Du sonst mit den Knien an den Lenker kommst finde ich persönlich suboptimal und sieht auch bescheiden aus. Investier die Zeit und fahr zu einem CD Händler der beide Größen hat und teste. Ist ja schließlich auch nicht wenig Geld und schließlich eine längerfristige Investition. 

Grüße
P


----------



## petergrolla (17. März 2012)

PS: evtl. wohnt ja einer aus diesem Forum in Deiner Nähe wo Du mal probefahren kannst.
Ich wohn in München und hab nen L


----------



## schwabi1 (17. März 2012)

Ich platze hier mal rein auch wenn ich kein Jekyll habe! 

@Paddinho:  

Wir haben fast exakt die selben Maße (Körpergröße und Schrittlänge).
Das Jekyll und das Remedy haben ja auch sehr ähnliche GEO-Daten.
Wie du schon gesagt hast, ist das mit den langen Beinen (kurzer Oberkörper) nicht so einfach.
Die Oberrohrlänge des L Rahmens wäre mir auf jeden Fall zu groß! 61,4cm!
Ich rate hier zu keiner Rahmengröße, wollte nur meine Erfahrung mitteilen, weil ich selber lang genug hin und her probiert habe und auch ich ein Sitzzwerg bin 

lg


----------



## Ponch (17. März 2012)

87cm Schrittlänge? Habe ich auch und fahre ein M (184cm). 
Die Reverb schaut gerade mal ein paar cm heraus. Beim L Rahmen müsste ich sie fast komplett versenken! Also M!!! 380mm Reverb reicht dafür aus.


----------



## RedHat (17. März 2012)

Hab das selbe Problem. Die größe des Rahmens ist jetzt quasi meinletzter Schritt vor Bestellung. Mir wurde der doodle link auch schon weiter gereicht, jedoch mit einem ernüchternden Ergebnis. In meiner Kategorie (1,83m SL88) stand es ziemlich Unentschieden. Habe jetzt auf beiden Rädern Probe gesessen. Das m sagt mir von der Streckung des Oberkörpers mehr zu, fühlt sich "gemütlicher" an. Ich höre dann allerdings hier:"Oh, da wird die Sattelstütze aber am Anschlag sein. Besser L"
@Ponch: deine Abmessungen scheinen ja ähnlich zu sein: wenn deine Reverb nur etwas aus dem Sattelrohr herrausschaut, stehst du dann mit gestreckten Bein und der Ferse auf dem Pedal? Kannst du vielleicht ein Foto von der Stütze im ausgefahrenen Zustand machen? Sitz du sehr stark "nach unten geneigt" aufgrund von stärker Sattelerhöhung?

Für Fehler übernehme ich keine Haftung, schreibe gerade von unterwegs. Man kann halt auf dem Display nicht alles sehen. Und die autokorrektur...


----------



## Matze. (17. März 2012)

RedHat schrieb:


> Hab das selbe Problem. Die größe des Rahmens ist jetzt quasi meinletzter Schritt vor Bestellung. Mir wurde der doodle link auch schon weiter gereicht, jedoch mit einem ernüchternden Ergebnis. In meiner Kategorie (1,83m SL88) stand es ziemlich Unentschieden. Habe jetzt auf beiden Rädern Probe gesessen. Das m sagt mir von der Streckung des Oberkörpers mehr zu, fühlt sich "gemütlicher" an. Ich höre dann allerdings hier:"Oh, da wird die Sattelstütze aber am Anschlag sein. Besser L"
> @Ponch: deine Abmessungen scheinen ja ähnlich zu sein: wenn deine Reverb nur etwas aus dem Sattelrohr herrausschaut, stehst du dann mit gestreckten Bein und der Ferse auf dem Pedal? Kannst du vielleicht ein Foto von der Stütze im ausgefahrenen Zustand machen? Sitz du sehr stark "nach unten geneigt" aufgrund von stärker Sattelerhöhung?
> 
> Für Fehler übernehme ich keine Haftung, schreibe gerade von unterwegs. Man kann halt auf dem Display nicht alles sehen. Und die autokorrektur...





Aus meiner  Sicht ist nicht die Körpergröße das alles entscheidende
 Merkmal, sondern eher die Oberkörper/Armlänge, so kommt mir  mein Jekyll in XL eher kurz vor, ich habe aber auch bei 190cm Körpergröße "nur" eine SL von 90cm aber eine Armspannweite von 194cm, somit sitze ich auch auf einem XL Rahmen relativ aufrecht, während andere mit der gleichen Körpergöße schon eher gestreckt sitzen.


----------



## rick-the-big (17. März 2012)

ich sehe das auch so wie matze...habe auch bei 1,93m ein jekyll in xl mit nem 80mm vorbau - perfekt


----------



## chorge (17. März 2012)

Also in Kempten würde ein M zur Anprobe stehen... 
Ich bin 187-188, Schrittlänge weiß ich grad nicht, aber tendenziell eher lang - das Jekyll in M wäre mich VIEL zu klein! Ich hatte es bereits weiter oben erwähnt: Meine Freundin ist 177, und fährt dieses Bike. Die Reverb ist ca. 8cm aus dem Rahmen draußen (zur Unterkante der Überwurfmutter gemessen)... Also ich würde ab 182 ziemlich eindeutig zum L raten!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yann.roux (17. März 2012)

Hi, +1 auch für Matze!

Thema wechsel:
Mein Dämpfer ist gerade vom Service zurück gekommen (es gab Öl in Negative Kammer). Ich habe die beiden Kammer laut Tabelle mit dem passenden Luftdruck eingestellt. Nun höre ich einen leichten aber spürbaren Knacken im Flow-Modus relativ am Anfang vom Federweg - egal ob es schnell oder langsam eindämpf.
Hat jemand von euch auch dieses Knacken?
Thanx


----------



## chorge (17. März 2012)

Mach nen Reset, wie ein paar Seiten weiter oben verlinkt!! Dann ist alles wieder gut!


----------



## rick-the-big (17. März 2012)

Spiel in den Buchsen vllt?


----------



## yann.roux (17. März 2012)

Die Buchsen sind OK und einen Reset habe ich vor dem Einbau gemacht. Hm? Ich probiere es noch einmal.
Aber der Reset so wie oben im Fred beschrieben, macht mir ein bisschen Angst. Ich vermute, dass ich mit diesem Reset Öl in Negative Kammer bekommen habe... Oder meint Ihr es kann nicht passieren?
Gruss


----------



## petergrolla (17. März 2012)

Also bei mir knackt nix und nach dem resett war bei mir auch alles OK!
Wenn der Dämpfer gerade vom Service kommt würde ich das aber mal reklamieren !!!


----------



## Ponch (17. März 2012)

RedHat schrieb:


> In meiner Kategorie (1,83m SL88) stand es ziemlich Unentschieden. Habe jetzt auf beiden Rädern Probe gesessen. Das m sagt mir von der Streckung des Oberkörpers mehr zu, fühlt sich "gemütlicher" an. Ich höre dann allerdings hier:"Oh, da wird die Sattelstütze aber am Anschlag sein. Besser L"
> @Ponch: deine Abmessungen scheinen ja ähnlich zu sein: wenn deine Reverb nur etwas aus dem Sattelrohr herrausschaut, stehst du dann mit gestreckten Bein und der Ferse auf dem Pedal? Kannst du vielleicht ein Foto von der Stütze im ausgefahrenen Zustand machen? Sitz du sehr stark "nach unten geneigt" aufgrund von stärker Sattelerhöhung?



Ich habe wie gesagt eine Schrittlänge von ca 87cm bei 184cm Körpergröße. Wie weit die Reverb bei mir aus dem Sitzrohr schaut kannst du bei mir im Fotoalbum nachschauen.  Gestrecktes Bein mit Ferse auf dem Pedal ist es vielleicht nicht ganz, diese Methode ist aber sowieso überholt. Nichtmal die Rennradfahrer sitzen noch so auf dem Rad. Ich würde mich so jedenfalls überhaupt nicht wohlfühlen. Mein Knie ist noch leicht in der Beuge wenn ich das Pedal voll nach unten durchtrete.
Aber selbst das kannst du locker so einstellen mit einer 380er! Reverb. Die hat bei mir noch mehrere! Zentimeter Luft im Sitzrohr!
Achja, nach unten geneigt sitze ich gar nicht. Ich glaube bei ausgefahrener Reverb habe ich keine Sattelüberhöhung. Ich fahre aber auch eine Lyrik 170mm. Lenker aber nur mit 20mm Rise.



Matze. schrieb:


> Aus meiner  Sicht ist nicht die Körpergröße das alles entscheidende
> Merkmal, sondern eher die Oberkörper/Armlänge, so kommt mir  mein Jekyll in XL eher kurz vor, ich habe aber auch bei 190cm Körpergröße "nur" eine SL von 90cm aber eine Armspannweite von 194cm, somit sitze ich auch auf einem XL Rahmen relativ aufrecht, während andere mit der gleichen Körpergöße schon eher gestreckt sitzen.



Das Entschiedene ist sowieso die Vorliebe des Fahrers. Die Geschmäcker sind da einfach zu verschieden als das man da konkrete Richtlinien erstellen könnte. Der eine kommt aus dem CC Bereich und sitzt lieber gestreckt, der andere ist vielleicht früher nur DH gefahren und mag es lieber aufrecht zu sitzen. Das muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Ein richtig oder falsch gibt es da nicht.



chorge schrieb:


> Also in Kempten würde ein M zur Anprobe stehen...
> Ich bin 187-188, Schrittlänge weiß ich grad nicht, aber tendenziell eher lang - das Jekyll in M wäre mich VIEL zu klein! Ich hatte es bereits weiter oben erwähnt: Meine Freundin ist 177, und fährt dieses Bike. Die Reverb ist ca. 8cm aus dem Rahmen draußen (zur Unterkante der Überwurfmutter gemessen)... Also ich würde ab 182 ziemlich eindeutig zum L raten!!



Ich frage mich was für eine Schrittlänge deine Freundin hat und wie gestreckt ihr Bein beim Fahren ist. Ich habe wie gesagt eine 87er Schrittlänge und meine Reverb hat noch massiv Luft im Sitzrohr. Dabei ist es sogar nur eine 380er (bewusst um 50er. Gewicht zu sparen ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayer (17. März 2012)

kann irgendwie gar nicht vestehen wie leute über 180cm sich auf M wohlfühlen, ich hab ein L und find das in Kombination mit einem 45cm Vorbau perfekt.


----------



## Maui_Jim (17. März 2012)

-


----------



## Paddinho (18. März 2012)

Bayer schrieb:


> kann irgendwie gar nicht vestehen wie leute über 180cm sich auf M wohlfühlen, ich hab ein L und find das in Kombination mit einem 45cm Vorbau perfekt.



Ich denk mal es hat viel mit dem Verhältnis Oberköper/Schrittlänge zu tun.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (18. März 2012)

Paddinho schrieb:


> Ich denk mal es hat viel mit dem Verhältnis Oberköper/Schrittlänge zu tun.



Ich stimme vollkommen zu !!!
Und deshalb sind eigentlich auch gar keine wirklich tauglichen Rahmengrößen-Empfehlungen möglich !
Jeder ist halt eben etwas anders "proportioniert" weshalb ein "Aufsitzen" beim Händler oder Kumpel absolut unumgänglich ist !

Ich kann mir ein "L" bei 1,80 auch absolut nicht vorstellen ........ aber jeder wie er möchte !

Zum Glück habe ich damit keine Problem da ich bei 1,98m nur ein XL fahren kann !

Aber viel wichtiger : Ich hätte gerne mal ein Bild vom Jekyll mit dem *45cm* Vorbau !!!!!


----------



## yann.roux (18. März 2012)

Hi,
Normal Reset +  Bewegung des Dämpfers ohne Luftdruck in den beiden Kammern dann wieder aufpumpen und das Knacken ist weg.


----------



## Puls220 (18. März 2012)

Nur um die Diskussion nochmal zu relativieren...

zwischen "M" und "L" liegen:

11mm Standover
26mm Oberrohrlänge
24mm Radstand
1mm Nachlauf

Bei einfachen Taiwan Bikes sind die Schritte zwischen 2 Rahmengrößen oft doppelt so groß. Ich bin überzeugt, Leute um 1,80 können mit beiden Rahmengrößen glücklich werden.


----------



## stumpfspringer (18. März 2012)

Hat jemand von euch schonmal ausprobiert, ob die FSA Kettenblätter mit Shimano Ketten besser schalten, als mit den KMC Ketten?

An meiner FSA Kurbel habe ich öfters Kettenhänger, wenn ich vom mittleren Blatt ins kleine Blatt schalte. Wenn sich das mit einer anderen Kette beheben ließe, dann wäre das die bequemste Lösung dafür.


----------



## NoxaJack (18. März 2012)

hat jmd von euch noch mal nen link zu dem dämpfer reset setup ... suche wie a blöder und finde das nich


----------



## yann.roux (18. März 2012)

mit der Shimano Kette ist bei mir das gleiche. Ich habe keine Verbesserung erkennen können.



stumpfspringer schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch schonmal ausprobiert, ob die FSA Kettenblätter mit Shimano Ketten besser schalten, als mit den KMC Ketten?
> 
> An meiner FSA Kurbel habe ich öfters Kettenhänger, wenn ich vom mittleren Blatt ins kleine Blatt schalte. Wenn sich das mit einer anderen Kette beheben ließe, dann wäre das die bequemste Lösung dafür.


----------



## Maui_Jim (18. März 2012)

NoxaJack schrieb:


> hat jmd von euch noch mal nen link zu dem dÃ¤mpfer reset setup ... suche wie a blÃ¶der und finde das nich



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9051563&postcount=2400

Bei mir hats geholfenâ¦


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayer (18. März 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Ich stimme vollkommen zu !!!
> Und deshalb sind eigentlich auch gar keine wirklich tauglichen Rahmengrößen-Empfehlungen möglich !
> Jeder ist halt eben etwas anders "proportioniert" weshalb ein "Aufsitzen" beim Händler oder Kumpel absolut unumgänglich ist !
> 
> ...



ja das mit der sl usw stimmt wohl. mich nervte nur die ständige fragerei, wenn man nicht weiß was man für eine Größe braucht, dann sollte man evtl. eben doch bei einem Händler kaufen und nicht im Internet ordern

das Bild hatte ich schonmal gepostet. Ist ein Syncros FRIC mit 45mm Rahmengröße ist wie gesagt L


----------



## CicliB (18. März 2012)

Sooo, hier mal mein 4er in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe:






Folgende Änderungen:
10fach XT Antrieb (2012) - Kette, Kurbelgarnitur, Kassette, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Trigger + Bionicon CG V.02
Bremsen XT - 185er vorne & hinten
Sattelstütze RS Reverb
Easton Monkey Lite XC CARBON Hi-Rise 685mm Lenker
Reifen Nobby Nic Evo TL-R - 2,4 (SS)/2,35 hinten (noch mit Schlauch)

So wie es da steht: 14kg


----------



## petergrolla (19. März 2012)

Bayer schrieb:


> ja das mit der sl usw stimmt wohl. mich nervte nur die ständige fragerei, wenn man nicht weiß was man für eine Größe braucht, dann sollte man evtl. eben doch bei einem Händler kaufen und nicht im Internet ordern
> 
> das Bild hatte ich schonmal gepostet. Ist ein Syncros FRIC mit 45mm Rahmengröße ist wie gesagt L



Servus,

ist der Vorbau ein 1.5" oder 1-1/8" ?
Dachte den Syncros FRIC gibt's nicht in 1.5".

Grüße
P


----------



## micha13 (19. März 2012)

@ CicliB 

welchen Umwerfer hast denn da direkt Verbaut?


----------



## NoxaJack (19. März 2012)

hat jmd ne ahnung wo man solche gummischuzthülsen für den leitung am cockpit herbekommt das sie nich so reiben?!


----------



## rick-the-big (19. März 2012)

Richtig verlegen, dann reibt auch nix. Zur Sicherheit noch Nen durchsichtiges paketband drüber und gut is..


----------



## chorge (19. März 2012)

Mach besser was an den Rahmen! Auch das Gummi wird staubig und kratzt dann am Lack...


----------



## CicliB (19. März 2012)

NoxaJack schrieb:


> hat jmd ne ahnung wo man solche gummischuzthülsen für den leitung am cockpit herbekommt das sie nich so reiben?!



Jagwire Tube Tops z.B. bei Bike-Alm oder diese bei Rose: http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-kabelhuellenueberzug/aid:143370


----------



## Bayer (19. März 2012)

petergrolla schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ist der Vorbau ein 1.5" oder 1-1/8" ?
> Dachte den Syncros FRIC gibt's nicht in 1.5".
> ...



ne ist eine fox 36 mit 1 1/8 steuerrohr verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paddinho (19. März 2012)

Bayer schrieb:


> ja das mit der sl usw stimmt wohl. mich nervte nur die ständige fragerei, wenn man nicht weiß was man für eine Größe braucht, dann sollte man evtl. eben doch bei einem Händler kaufen und nicht im Internet ordern



Den Versuch hab ich heute gestartet und bin zum nächsten CD-Händler im Saarland, den ich über's I-Net ergooglet hab. Tja, Ende vom Lied war, dass er nur noch Cube's im Laden stehen hat und die CD je nach Bedarf ordern müsste...hatte also kein einziges 
Den Weg hätte ich mir sparen können 



Puls220 schrieb:


> Nur um die Diskussion nochmal zu relativieren...
> 
> zwischen "M" und "L" liegen:
> 11mm Standover
> ...



So, hab vorhin mal bei meinem Specialized Enduro FSR Pro (aus 2001) nachgemessen. 
Rahmenhöhe: 480mm
Oberrohrlänge (horizontal - ab Mitte Steuerrohr bis Mitte Sattelstütze): ca. 560mm
Vorbau: 110mm

Da würd ich mal sagen steht es wieder Unentschieden zwischen Größe M und L


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (20. März 2012)

Paddinho schrieb:


> So, hab vorhin mal bei meinem Specialized Enduro FSR Pro (aus 2001) nachgemessen.
> Rahmenhöhe: 480mm
> Oberrohrlänge (horizontal - ab Mitte Steuerrohr bis Mitte Sattelstütze): ca. 560mm
> Vorbau: 110mm
> ...



Also ich würde wahrscheinlich das "L" nehmen und nen kürzeren Vorbau montieren !!!

So jetzt habe ich auch endlich mal ne "sinnlose" Empfehlung abgegeben ! 



Grüßle Big-L

PS: Probesitzen und damit fahren ist angesagt !


----------



## petergrolla (20. März 2012)

Paddinho schrieb:


> Den Versuch hab ich heute gestartet und bin zum nächsten CD-Händler im Saarland, den ich über's I-Net ergooglet hab. Tja, Ende vom Lied war, dass er nur noch Cube's im Laden stehen hat und die CD je nach Bedarf ordern müsste...hatte also kein einziges
> Den Weg hätte ich mir sparen können
> 
> 
> ...




Habe damals auch mein altes Bike vermessen und mit den Geo-Daten von CD abgeglichen. Hatte genau das gleiche Dilemma und rein theoretisch hätte ich gesagt, dass mir das M besser steht. War aber nicht so. Ich hatte vorher einen 19" Rahmen und habe nun wieder einen. Letztendlich kommst Du mit beiden zurecht und über den Vorbau kannst Du dann noch finetunen. Übrigens in München gibt's den CD Händler RABE der hat mehrere Shops in der Stadt und sicherlich M und L zum testen vorrätig. Schau mal auf die Homepage ! Wenn Er Dein Traum Jekyll da hat kannst Du es dort auch mit Sicherheit zum WWW Preis kaufen und es gleich mitnehmen.

PS: Wenn Du vor dem Sommer noch ein günstiges 2011 haben möchtest solltest Du Dich langsam mal schicken ...


----------



## Paddinho (20. März 2012)

petergrolla schrieb:


> Übrigens in München gibt's den CD Händler RABE der hat mehrere Shops in der Stadt und sicherlich M und L zum testen vorrätig. Schau mal auf die Homepage ! Wenn Er Dein Traum Jekyll da hat kannst Du es dort auch mit Sicherheit zum WWW Preis kaufen und es gleich mitnehmen.
> 
> PS: Wenn Du vor dem Sommer noch ein günstiges 2011 haben möchtest solltest Du Dich langsam mal schicken ...



Auf der Homepage von rabe-bike war ich auch schon. Leider sind es bis München 500km.  Evtl. hol ich mir einen Tag Urlaub und werd denen mal einen Besuch abstatten.

Auf der Suche nach einem Angebot hab ich bei letzte Woche bei bunnyhop.de nachgefragt wegen dem 2011-Jekyll (bieten es auf ihrer HP an) und die meinten keine mehr in M/L zu haben. Komischerweise bieten sie aktuell bei ebay beide Vorjahresmodelle (3/4er) in M/L an


----------



## Andi_85 (20. März 2012)

Das 3er in L hab ich mir letzte Woche von Bunnyhop unter den Nagel gerissen. 

Hier fährt niemand zufällig das Jekyll 3 in blau mit einer schwarzen Federgabel? Würde gerne mal ein Bild sehen ob dies harmoniert.


----------



## d-lo (20. März 2012)

Servus, mal eine ganz andere Frage: lässt von Euch jemand dieses Jahr den Dämpfer servicen? Bei mir wäre es Anfang April soweit, und ich hab irgendwie überhaupt keinen Bock, keine Zeit und vor allem kein Geld...
Oder irre ich mich und der muss erst nach zwei Jahren gemacht werden?
 ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rick-the-big (20. März 2012)

Das muss gemacht werden wenn er sifft oder nicht mehr dämpft ;-)


----------



## d-lo (20. März 2012)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> Das muss gemacht werden wenn er sifft oder nicht mehr dämpft ;-)



Das wollte ich hören  
Zum Teufel mit der Garantie


----------



## CicliB (20. März 2012)

Paddinho schrieb:


> Auf der Homepage von rabe-bike war ich auch schon. Leider sind es bis München 500km.  Evtl. hol ich mir einen Tag Urlaub und werd denen mal einen Besuch abstatten.
> 
> Auf der Suche nach einem Angebot hab ich bei letzte Woche bei bunnyhop.de nachgefragt wegen dem 2011-Jekyll (bieten es auf ihrer HP an) und die meinten keine mehr in M/L zu haben. Komischerweise bieten sie aktuell bei ebay beide Vorjahresmodelle (3/4er) in M/L an



Die liefern auf Bestellung, war bei mir Ende letzten Jahres jedenfalls so (4er 2011).
Bin ich auch drauf rein gefallen, dachte da ja bei ebay die Räder ohne lange Lieferzeit verkauft werden, haben die bestimmt welche im Laden...
Pustekuchen
Ich konnte mir damals aber eins in M unverbindlich zum Testen bestellen (da nur eins in S da war), welches ich dann auch gekauft habe.

Ich selber bin 1,80cm, hab aber nur ne 80er Schrittlänge, daher für mich M


----------



## Puls220 (20. März 2012)

Paddinho schrieb:


> Den Versuch hab ich heute gestartet und bin zum nächsten CD-Händler im Saarland, den ich über's I-Net ergooglet hab. Tja, Ende vom Lied war, dass er nur noch Cube's im Laden stehen hat und die CD je nach Bedarf ordern müsste...hatte also kein einziges
> Den Weg hätte ich mir sparen können



Immer vorher anrufen -bei meiner Suche nach Claymore / Jekyll Testbikes hatte ich ettliche die nur Rennräder oder ebikes oder Hardtails von CD haben...

Aber wenn bei Dir zumindest Hügel in der Nähe sind, sollte es auch einen CD-Händer geben.


----------



## dasphonk (21. März 2012)

d-lo schrieb:


> Das wollte ich hören
> Zum Teufel mit der Garantie



Das gleiche Dilema habe ich auch im April. Service macht ja nur Toxoholics, oder gibt es mittlerweile eine Alternative. Laut Homepage haben die im Moment Bearbeitungszeiten von 16-21 Tagen für Gabeln und Dämpfer. Das ist irgendwie ganz schon lang


----------



## yann.roux (21. März 2012)

Hi,
ich habe meinen Dämpfer nach knapp 2 Wochen vom Service bei Toxoholics zurück bekommen. Hat nichts gekostet, das es Öl in Negative Kammer gab.
Gruß


----------



## Hihi (21. März 2012)

Hast du den Dämpfer selbst zu toxoholics geschickt oder über den Händler? Musstest du eine Rechnungskopie des Jekylls beilegen?

Gruß
Armin


P.S.: Ich bau auch gerade ein (Alu-) Jekyll auf und suche einen Bremsadapter für hinten mit 180mm sowie einen Reduziersteuersatz für einen tapered Gabelschaft (also nur das obere Teil).  Übrig hätte ich dann einen 185mm Adapter. 
Beim Steuersatz muss man das Headshok kompatible Teil nehmen, oder? Hope passt nicht? Ich frage, weil es auch Cannondales mit Standard 1,5" Steuerrohr gibt.


----------



## yann.roux (21. März 2012)

Hi, mein Händler hat es verschickt.
Direktversand zu Toxoholics mit Rechnung sollte es auch gehen. Erfahrung habe ich leider nicht.
Gruß


----------



## kitewali (21. März 2012)

Hallo liebe Jekyll Gemeinde,
jetzt hab ich noch eine Frage. Möchte mir an meinen Jekyll-Rahmen eine XO-Gruppe schrauben.
Welchen Umwerfer brauch ich denn?
X0 high direct montage dual pull 
X0 low direct montage S1 top pull
X0 low direct montage S1 bottom pull
X0 low direct montage S3 top pull
X0 low direct montage S3 bottom pull
...und welches Schaltwerk?
XO short cage
XO medium cage
XO long cage
Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## d-lo (21. März 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Direct low mount S3 , low pull.



Beim Schaltwerk dürfte bei 2fach ein mittleres, also medium cage, reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (21. März 2012)

edit: d-lo war schneller.


----------



## d-lo (21. März 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> edit: d-lo war schneller.


Du warst dafür die Quelle


----------



## kitewali (21. März 2012)

....danke an die Herren!
und welche Cagelänge wäre bei 3-Fach empfehlenswert?


----------



## fknobel (21. März 2012)

Die "cage" Länge hat eigentlich nur Sekundär etwas mit der Kettenblattgröße Vorn zu tun. Viel mehr ist die größe der Kasette entscheident.

Grob sieht das ganze so aus...

z.B.
11-32Z = medium cage
11-36Z = long cage
11-34Z = long cage (Medium meist noch möglich)
11-28Z = short cage (DH/Rennrad Kasetten)

weitere Beispiele:
3-fach Vorn mit 44Z als größtes KB und hinten 11-36Z = long cage
3-fach Vorn mit 44Z als größtes KB und hinten 11-34Z = medium cage möglich, long cage empfohlen!


----------



## d-lo (21. März 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Die "cage" Länge hat eigentlich nur Sekundär etwas mit der Kettenblattgröße Vorn zu tun. Viel mehr ist die größe der Kasette entscheident.
> 
> Grob sieht das ganze so aus...
> 
> ...



Genau sieht das Ganze so aus:

(Anzahl der Zähne größtes KB - Anzahl der Zähne kleinstes KB) + (Anzahl der Zähne größtes Ritzel - Anzahl der Zähne kleinstes Ritzel) = Schaltwerkskapazität.
Beispiel bei 44-32-22 und 11-34:
(44-22) + (34-11) = 22 + 23 = 45 

Dann schaust Du beim Hersteller nach, welches Schaltwerk die richtige Kapazität besitzt. Falls Du mit Deiner Kapazität ein paar Zähne drüber bist, ist das aber auch nicht tragisch, klein-klein und groß-groß schaltet man ja eh nicht.


----------



## Puls220 (21. März 2012)

Umwerfer muss auf jeden Fall bottom-pull sein - da gibt es auch passend zur Kurbel (Anzahl der Kettenblätter / Abstufung) unterschiedliche Ausführungen


----------



## kitewali (21. März 2012)

Wow, danke!
Jetzt bin ich umfassend informiert!!!


----------



## CicliB (21. März 2012)

micha13 schrieb:


> @ CicliB
> 
> welchen Umwerfer hast denn da direkt Verbaut?



*Shimano XT Umwerfer E-Type FD-M770-10-E*


http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/26374?xtor=AL-8-


----------



## bluehusky22 (21. März 2012)

Da ich sehr schwer zwischen dem Jekyll 2 Carbon und dem Claymore 1 schwebe würde mich interessieren für was ihr das Jekyll benötigt und ob bei euch die 150mm Federweg ausreichen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-lo (21. März 2012)

bluehusky22 schrieb:


> Da ich sehr schwer zwischen dem Jekyll 2 Carbon und dem Claymore 1 schwebe würde mich interessieren für was ihr das Jekyll benötigt und ob bei euch die 150mm Federweg ausreichen ?



Fahr damit lange sowohl lange Touren als auch anspruchsvolle Trails, selten Bikepark. Für mich in den Alpen und am Gardasee das perfekte bike: schnell hoch und noch schneller runter. Mir haben bis jetzt 150mm gut gereicht (85kg fahrfertig, bikepark natürlich dezent gefahren). Vermisse keinen Federweg.
Hatte vor dem Kauf die Überlegung, eine 160mm Gabel reinzumachen, ist aber wegen Geldmangel gescheitert. Jetzt wäre es primär eine optische Sache, aber das hat Zeit bis die alte kaputt ist.


----------



## d-lo (21. März 2012)

bluehusky22 schrieb:


> Da ich sehr schwer zwischen dem Jekyll 2 Carbon und dem Claymore 1 schwebe würde mich interessieren für was ihr das Jekyll benötigt und ob bei euch die 150mm Federweg ausreichen ?



Nachtrag: 
habe gerade im Claymore-Thread Deine Daten gesehen: weiblich, 165cm und 56kg? 
Das Claymore ist bei Dir der absolute Overkill!
Nimm auf jeden Fall das Jekyll, gar keine Frage! Leichter, wendiger, und bei Deinem Gewicht wirst Du die 150mm auf gar keinen Fall ausreizen. Das wäre ja wie bei mir 200mm...


----------



## bluehusky22 (21. März 2012)

Also ich werde in den Alpen sicher Singletrails fahren sowie später noch Downhills, am Anfang dezent und später eher was "rauher" wenn das Fahrkönnen bereit liegt


----------



## d-lo (21. März 2012)

bluehusky22 schrieb:


> Also ich werde in den Alpen sicher Singletrails fahren sowie später noch Downhills, am Anfang dezent und später eher was "rauher" wenn das Fahrkönnen bereit liegt



Also solange Du nicht vorhast, 20kg zuzunehmen, reicht dir meiner Meinung nach das Jekyll, auch zum "Downhillen" - und zwar gaaanz leicht.


----------



## grey (21. März 2012)

auch nicht schlecht, einsatzzweck über fahrergewicht definieren...
mein altes ams100 wäre also ein am / enduro bike bei meinem gewicht, alles klar.
(umgekehrt wäre dann für ein 120kg brocken ein downhiller ein marathonfully, auch ned schlecht,..)

ich bin im bikepark schon froh über das massivere claymore, auf meinen lokalen mtb runden würd das jekyll sicher auch reichen.


----------



## So-wo (21. März 2012)

Mit dem jekyll wirst du Super gut zurecht kommen ,ich mache im September 
eine Transalp (Füßen -Comersee ) und jetzt am Wochen Ende Düse ich nach Beerenfelden in den Bike Park mal sehen was da so geht 
Aber es macht echt richtig Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (21. März 2012)

greyz schrieb:


> auch nicht schlecht, einsatzzweck über fahrergewicht definieren...
> mein altes ams100 wäre also ein am / enduro bike bei meinem gewicht, alles klar.
> (umgekehrt wäre dann für ein 120kg brocken ein downhiller ein marathonfully, auch ned schlecht,..)
> 
> ich bin im bikepark schon froh über das massivere claymore, auf meinen lokalen mtb runden würd das jekyll sicher auch reichen.



Du musst aber auch sehen, dass die 180mm Fox36 recht massive Schläge und ein entsprechendes Körpergewicht braucht, um den Federweg ordentlich zu nutzen. Ich weiß nicht, wie man diese Gabel auf 56kg bei Enduro-Einsatz einstellen will... Harter DH ist was anderes...


----------



## grey (22. März 2012)

Nur weil eine hochpreisige, hochgelobte Gabel für leichtgewichte ootb meist zu unsensibel ist, hat das mit der Definition des Einsatzbereichs doch recht wenig zutun. (ist eher ein Mangel der Gabel)

Wenn ich weiß, dass ich das Rad auch dort einsetzen werde wo ich mir sonst einen 180+mm freerider oder dh ausborgen werd, werd ich eher das Claymore als das Jekyll in Betracht ziehen. (aber das darf jeder für sich entscheiden, ich würde mich nur nicht aufs gewicht versteifen.. ausserdem kann die dame ja auch mal bisserl winterspeck zulegen - Ich frag mich nur ob die 32er denn wirklich so viel besser abzustimmen ist für leichtgewichte)

Im Enduro Einsatz bekomm ich meine 36er am Claymore sehr gut ausgenutzt, das Problem war eher die Sensibilität bei kleineren Hits. (ich hab heisse 6kg mehr als die fragestellerin, aber kann natürlich sein, dass genau die 6 kilo den unterschied machen  )


----------



## chorge (22. März 2012)

Also ich kann nur sagen, dass die 32er Talas im Jekyll meiner Freundin extrem sensibel anspricht, und super auf ihr niedriges Körpergewicht abzustimmen war. 
Kann natürlich auch sein, dass ihre 32 ein extrem gutes Einzelstück ist, und meine 36 dafür extrem hart - glaub ich aber nicht. Liegt IMHO am Druckstufenpreset der beiden Gabelmodellreihen...

Wenn im Claymore ne Marzocchi drin wäre, würde die Welt sicher gleich ganz anders aussehen. Diese würde sich höchstwahrscheinlich auch auf 56kg abstimmen lassen. Mit der verbauten 36 wird Bluehusky aber ziemlich sicher nicht glücklich werden...

Aber wir drehen uns im Kreis...


----------



## Frorider86 (22. März 2012)

Die Diskussion versteh ich grad nicht  Eine leichte Fahrerin kann auch ohne Probleme eine Totem o.Ä. fahren. Die Einstellmöglichkeiten für leichtere Fahrer/innen sind entweder durch Luftdruck oder eine andere Federhärte, modifizieren der Buchsen und/oder durch Auswahl der Ölviskusität gegeben. 
Kurz gesagt um hier den Klugscheißmodus völlig auszureizen: Somit wird auch der Federweg bei 180mm durch eine leichte Person gut genutzt. Daher, wenn das Radl als Basis dienen soll, am Anfang für Touren, aber um es auch mal im Bikepark knallen zu lassen...min. 160 bis 180mm. 

Schnieken Gruß
vom Fro 

Tante Edit sagt: Natürlich sollte es kein Problem sein bei dem Gewicht, auch das Jekyll im Bikepark bewegen zu können. Ich selber bin ebenfalls dabei mir ein Jekyll aufzubauen --> Eierlegende Wollmilchsau


----------



## Ponch (22. März 2012)

Wenn auch Touren gefahren werden sollen ist das Jekyll sicher die bessere Wahl. Einfach eine 160-170mm Gabel mit 20mm Steckachse in die Front und gut ist.
Damit kann man es dann sicherlich auch gut im Bikepark krachen lassen. Und mit 56kg braucht man das Thema Haltbarkeit sowieso nicht beachten. Zumal Cannondale das Jekyll ja auch für den Bikeparkeinsatz freigibt.


----------



## Matze. (22. März 2012)

> auch nicht schlecht, einsatzzweck über fahrergewicht definieren...





Das frage ich mich auch gerade, muß ich jetzt von meiner Fox 32 auf eine Lyrik umrüsten nur weil ich 95 Kg wiege


----------



## Ponch (22. März 2012)

unbedingt!


Das hat aber andere Gründe als dein Gewicht.


----------



## bluehusky22 (22. März 2012)

Also Leute, ich habe Morgen die Möglichkeit das Claymore 1 den ganzen Tag probezufahren auf meinen Strecken. Das Bike wird ebenfalls vorher nach "mir" noch eingestellt und am Samstag das Jekyll 2 Carbon 

Der Unterschied der beiden wird mir einfach die 1.5kg Gewichtsdifferenzen der Bikes sein und das ist mir was mir grössere Sorgen macht.

Ich bin ja nicht die zierliche Frau von nebenan, mag auch was gröberes und härteres. Das wegen dem Gewicht, man weiss ja nie wann man wieder zunimmt


----------



## Ponch (22. März 2012)

Die 1,5kg machen dir Sorgen? Inwiefern?
Der Carbon Rahmen des Jekyll 2 wiegt natürlich eine Ecke weniger als der Alu Rahmen des Claymore. Ebenso ist die 32 Fox deutlich leichter als die 36 180er.
Ich frage mich eher warum das nur 1,5kg sein sollen. Das Claymore dürfte deutlich schwerer sein.

Ich rate dir ja zum Jekyll mit einer Lyrik oder Fox36 (oder 55er Marzocchi).
Da verändert sich die Geometrie positiv da der Lenkwinkel flacher wird.


----------



## fknobel (22. März 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Ich rate dir ja zum Jekyll mit einer Lyrik oder Fox36 (oder 55er Marzocchi).
> Da verändert sich die Geometrie positiv da der Lenkwinkel flacher wird.



Vorsicht, Positiv ist hier auslegungssache! 

Wenn man ein klassischer Allmountain Fahrer ist, kann die erhöhung der Front um 2-3cm sich sehr schnell Negativ auswirken bzw. muss es mit entsprechnder Fahrtechnik Kompensiert werden. Was gerade bei langen anstiegen z.B. in den Alpen sehr nervig sein kein.

Fährt man hingegen ehr Enduro mäßig mit dem Jekyll, dann stimmt deine Aussage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (22. März 2012)

Ich meine eher den Lenkwinkel. Nicht die Erhöhung des Lenkers. Dem kann man mit verschiedenen Lenkern etc. doch eh entgegen wirken. Und schaut man sich um wieviel Spacer hier viele unter ihrem Vorbau fahren behaupte ich mal: Mein Lenker baut trotz Lyrik 170 nicht höher oder evtl. sogar flacher als bei vielen Fox 32er Fahrern.
Mein Tip galt zudem ja auch der Fragenstellerin die vor gibt eher Endurolastig unterwegs sein zu wollen.


----------



## d-lo (22. März 2012)

greyz schrieb:


> auch nicht schlecht, einsatzzweck über fahrergewicht definieren...
> mein altes ams100 wäre also ein am / enduro bike bei meinem gewicht, alles klar.
> (umgekehrt wäre dann für ein 120kg brocken ein downhiller ein marathonfully, auch ned schlecht,..)
> 
> ich bin im bikepark schon froh über das massivere claymore, auf meinen lokalen mtb runden würd das jekyll sicher auch reichen.



Jaaa, ist gut, ich hab´s ja kapiert.  Vielleicht war´s bißl falsch ausgedrückt, oder vielleicht auch ein bißl ein Schmarrn...
Ändert trotzdem nichts an meiner Empfehlung, auch im Hinblick auf die Option, bei Bedarf auf 160-170mm aufzurüsten zu können.


----------



## bluehusky22 (22. März 2012)

Wenn man beim jekyll auf Empfehlung die Gabel wechsel soll etc, dann kann man gerade die Claymore nehmen 

Jekyll 2 Carbon in S = 12.7kg
Claymore 1 in S = 14.2kg 

Gemäss meinem Händler, machen 1.5kg bei Uphill nicht was aus ? Wie gesagt kann dann am Samstag Abend mehr berichten


----------



## Ponch (22. März 2012)

Fahr sie einfach. Wobei sich ein Jekyll mit andere Gabel natürlich auch ganz anders fährt als ein Jekyll 2 mit Standardausstattung.
Die Geometrie ist einfach zu verschieden.
Bergauf kommst du mit dem Jekyll so oder so besser. Gewicht hin oder her.
Und kaputt bekommst DU ein Jekyll ohnehin nicht. ;-)
Es hängt letztlich alles vom Einsatzzweck ab.


----------



## grey (22. März 2012)

bluehusky22 schrieb:


> Wenn man beim jekyll auf Empfehlung die Gabel wechsel soll etc, dann kann man gerade die Claymore nehmen



so in etwa dachte ich mir das auch.
längere gabel macht winkel flacher, tretlager minimal höher, front höher,.. ist halt geschmackssache, paar dinge davon gefallen mir beim claymore standardmässig besser (dafür find ich prinzipiell das längere oberrohr am jekyll netter)

das feine am jekyll ist die option auf mehr, ich bezweifle auch , dass ein anfänger, ausserhalb  von bikeparks, so schnell an die grenzen des jekylls kommen wird. (auch ganz ohne umbau der gabel)


@d-lo: sollte nicht böse klingen, aber ich hab das jetzt schon min. 2mal zu dem thema gelesen..
Zweifelsfrei fährt ein 55kg Mädel materialschonender als ein 120kg brocken bei gleicher fahrweise.


Probefahren, dann das hübschere kaufen.


----------



## fknobel (22. März 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Ich meine eher den Lenkwinkel. Nicht die Erhöhung des Lenkers. Dem kann man mit verschiedenen Lenkern etc. doch eh entgegen wirken. Und schaut man sich um wieviel Spacer hier viele unter ihrem Vorbau fahren behaupte ich mal: Mein Lenker baut trotz Lyrik 170 nicht höher oder evtl. sogar flacher als bei vielen Fox 32er Fahrern.
> Mein Tip galt zudem ja auch der Fragenstellerin die vor gibt eher Endurolastig unterwegs sein zu wollen.




Klug********r mode an... 

Die Lenkerhöhe/Position hat doch mal gar nichts mit dem Lenkwinkel zu tun! 

Du kannst selbstverständlich die Lenkerhöhe/Position gleich halten wenn genug spacer vorhanden waren und du eine höher bauende Gabel einbaust. Allerdings verändert sich die Geo des Bikes trotzdem! 

Nach der Faustregel verändert sich der Lenkwinkel um ca. 1° auf 20mm Gabel Verlängerung / Verkürzung, klingt jetzt nach nicht viel. Was aber Vorne noch kein Problem ist kann Hinten schnell zum ärger führen. Da ja z.B. eben nicht nur den Lenkwinkel um ca. 1° durch den Einbau einer 160er bzw. um 1,5° bei einer 170er Gabel verändert wird, sondern auch der Winkel des Sitzrohres! 
Durch die Veränderung des Sitzrohrwinkels wandert der Schwerpunkt weiter nach hinten wenn man Sitzt. Was Bergauf zu einem stärkeren Eintauchen des Hinterbaus führt. Und leider kann man diesem so gut wie gar nicht entgegenwirken. Was gerade, wie bereits schon erwähnt, auf langen anstiegen sehr störend sein kann.

Was man hier selber ganz gut Testen kann beim Jekyll, ist einfach nicht mehr im Elevate mode die Berge hoch zu fahren. Wenn man das gut hin bekommt sollte es mit einer 160/170er Gabel in der Front mit aktiviertem Elevate mode keine großen Probleme geben, theoretisch.


----------



## bluehusky22 (22. März 2012)

Könnt ihr das mal in Vergleich mit dem Claymore 1 aufzählen ?

Aber ehrlich wieviel Steigungen um eine längere Zeit fahren wir ?


----------



## Ponch (22. März 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Klug********r mode an...
> 
> Die Lenkerhöhe/Position hat doch mal gar nichts mit dem Lenkwinkel zu tun!
> 
> ...



Lies mal genau was ich geschrieben habe. 
Du hast als Argument die Lenkerhöhe genannt. Dem habe ich entgegengewirkt indem ich meinte die Lenkerhöhe kann man doch anpassen. Wichtig ist die Geometrie (wie du ja jetzt selbst gesagt hast).


----------



## fknobel (22. März 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Lies mal genau was ich geschrieben habe.
> Du hast als Argument die Lenkerhöhe genannt. Dem habe ich entgegengewirkt indem ich meinte die Lenkerhöhe kann man doch anpassen. Wichtig ist die Geometrie (wie du ja jetzt selbst gesagt hast).



Ich meinte die erhöhung der Front (Lenkwinkel)... aber egal. Klassischerfall von "aneinander vorbei geredet".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (22. März 2012)

bluehusky22 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr das mal in Vergleich mit dem Claymore 1 aufzählen ?
> 
> Aber ehrlich wieviel Steigungen um eine längere Zeit fahren wir ?



Wenn du in den Alpen fährst wohl durchaus längere Zeit. 
Im Mittelgebirge ist es eher ein auf und ab.
Claymore und Jekyll fahren sich aber einfach zu verschieden als das sie den gleichen Einsatzbereich abdecken.
In meinen Augen ist das Jekyll vielseitiger da es halt als normales Enduro oder All-Mountain zu gebrauchen ist (je nach Ausstattung).
Der Rahmen macht jedenfalls vieles mit.
Das Claymore ist mit seinen 180mm doch eher fürs Bergabfahren konzipiert. Wenn ich so etwas haben möchte dann fallen mir aber einige andere Bikes ein die ich dafür eher hernehmen würde.

Anderes Beispiel: Schau dir z.B. den recht erfolgreichen Cannondale Teamfahrer Jerôme Clementz an. Der fährt die Enduro und Megavalanche Rennen mit einem Jekyll + Lyrik Gabel. Und dort geht es schon recht hart zur Sache. Warum fährt der kein Claymore? Das Jekyll reicht für so etwas also DICKE aus.


----------



## fknobel (22. März 2012)

bluehusky22 schrieb:


> KÃ¶nnt ihr das mal in Vergleich mit dem Claymore 1 aufzÃ¤hlen ?
> 
> Aber ehrlich wieviel Steigungen um eine lÃ¤ngere Zeit fahren wir ?



Hi,

Ich sehe das Ã¤hnlich wie Ponch...

Fahr mit meinem Jekyll selber Enduro Rennen und hab bis jetzt nicht Ã¼ber fehlenden Federweg klagen kÃ¶nnen. Der US Cannondale Team Fahrer fÃ¼r Enduro fÃ¤hrt sogar eine 36er FOX mit 180mm im Jekyll. 

Die frage ist halt was du selber da mit Fahren mÃ¶chtest? 

FÃ¤hrst du z.B. RegelmÃ¤Ãig im Bikepark 3m Drops oder lÃ¤st dich immer Shutteln zum Donwhill, dann ist wohl ehr das Clyamore was fÃ¼r dich. 

FÃ¤hrst du nur gelegentlich im Bikepark und nur sehr selten grÃ¶Ãere Drops und willst auch so gut mit dem Bike zu recht kommen. Dann ist das Jekyll das richtige Bike.


GrundsÃ¤tzlich wÃ¼rde ich bei deinem KÃ¶rpergewicht ehr zu einem leichteren Bike Tendieren (unabhÃ¤ngig vom Federweg). Zu mal das Jekyll ja auch Potent genug ist fÃ¼r 95% aller fÃ¤lle... 

Zum Thema Gegenanstiegeâ¦

Ich Fahr mit meinem Jekyll auch Alpencros und die Trailtropy in Lenzerheide. Bei der Trailtropy, die ja mit als Enduro Rennen gilt, gilt es an einem Tag ca. 700hm zu bewÃ¤ltigen (voraussichtlich am stÃ¼ck). Da wÃ¼rde ich nicht freiwillig 1,5kg mehr mit mir rumschleppen wollen.

Im Prinzip werden deine Probefahrten aber zeigen was dir mehr liegt. Sei hier einfach ehrlich zu dir selber und versuch den âFederwegâ auszublenden. Nimm das Rad auf dem du dich auf Anhieb wohler fÃ¼hlst.


----------



## chorge (22. März 2012)

Allerdings nutze ich mein Claymore letztendlich als AM/Enduro - gerade WEIL es dank des Climb-Mode sehr vielseitig ist, und nur rund 15kg wiegt...
Man darf grundsätzlich nicht pauschalisieren.


----------



## bluehusky22 (22. März 2012)

@chorge 

Wird bei mir auch so sein. Kannst du mir mal das Climb Mode erklären ? Hat das Jekyll nicht ?


----------



## grey (22. März 2012)

okay, du interessierst dich für 2 räder bei denen du dich nichteinmal über das wichtigste feature informiert hast.....

kurz gesagt:
jekyll: 
flow mode: 150mm linearer
elevate mode: 90mm progressiver

claymore:
flow mode: 180mm linearer
elevate mode: 110mm progressiver

umschaltbar auf einem hebel am lenker, im elevate mode kommt das tretlager ~1,2cm "hoch" zum besseren klettern.
Das System ist bei beiden "gleich".


----------



## Ponch (22. März 2012)

Jepp. Den Eindruck habe ich auch schon gewonnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petergrolla (22. März 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Ich stimme vollkommen zu !!!
> Und deshalb sind eigentlich auch gar keine wirklich tauglichen Rahmengrößen-Empfehlungen möglich !
> Jeder ist halt eben etwas anders "proportioniert" weshalb ein "Aufsitzen" beim Händler oder Kumpel absolut unumgänglich ist !
> 
> ...


*
Servus zu Deiner Vorbau Frage:*

Hier einmal mit einem Thomson Elite 4x (45mm):
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1085406]
	
[/URL]

Und einmal Standard mit CD Vorbau (90 mm):




Anmerkung:
Der Thomson baut etwas schmaler und benötigt 1 cm mehr Spacer Höhe. Zum Touren fahren bevorzuge ich persönlich den längeren Vorbau. 
Für den leichten Bikepark Einsatz den Thomson und Tatzen (ist ja schnell hingeschraubt).

Denke werde die Gabel noch 1 -2 cm kürzen um den Spacer Turm etwas zu reduzieren 2,5 -3,5 cm Spacerhöhe ist mir too much ... (hab noch nie so viele Dinger unterm Lenker gehabt).


----------



## chorge (22. März 2012)

Ich nutze übrigens beim Claymore meistens den elevate Mode! Bergauf senk ich die Gabel zusätzlich ab. Im gröberen Geläuf und bergab mach ich dann den Hinterbau auf...
So kann ich schön 40% Sag im DH nutzen!



greyz schrieb:


> okay, du interessierst dich für 2 räder bei denen du dich nichteinmal über das wichtigste feature informiert hast.....
> 
> kurz gesagt:
> jekyll:
> ...


----------



## bluehusky22 (23. März 2012)

Hmhm bin einfach immer noch unsicher, mir machen die 2kg Differenzen zwischen dem Jekyll Carbon 2 und Clamyore sorgen.

Wie gesagt ich bin heute das Claymore 2 gefahren und war sehr begeistert, allerdings habe ich nicht gerade 1000mh Aufstieg gemacht und kam nicht dazu im Gebirge zu fahren.

Habe das Claymore bei mir im Wald, Waldwege mit Steigungen, Runter inkl Steine, Geschotter usw getestet.

Leider kann ich das Jekyll nicht testen, rsp bin es nur im Laden und am Parkplatz herumgefahren

Ach welches soll ich nun nehmen ? Glaub ich warte noch


----------



## crash64 (23. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich fahre ein Jekyll 3 2011er Modell, war damit soweit auch zufrieden, bis letzten Mittwoch. Habe bei einer leichten Steigung vom mittleren vorderen Kettenblatt ins kleine geschaltet, nicht unter Last. Ergebnis, die Kette hat sich zwischen Kettenblatt und Schwinge verkeilt und zwar so, dass nichts mehr ging und die Schwinge hat ordentliche Kratzer abbekommen. Der Umwerfer hat am großen Kettenblatt geschliffen. Heute, neuen Schaltzug eingebaut, Kurbel abgebaut, Umwerfer runtergemacht und alles wieder draufgemacht. Jekyll läuft, aber schalten ist vom großen Kettenblatt ins mittlere nicht möglich, springt gleich zum kleinen.
Ich habe jetzt mal nach einem neuen Umwerfer geschaut, dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei mir ein Sram X9 verbaut ist, bei anderen Händlern sowie im Katalog (2011) steht, dass ein Shimano XT verbaut ist.

Ist der X9 Umwerfer auch serienmäßig gewesen?


----------



## Maui_Jim (23. März 2012)

crash64 schrieb:


> Ist der X9 Umwerfer auch serienmÃ¤Ãig gewesen?



Hi,
im Katalog stand zwar XT, aber ich habe auch einen X9. Soweit ich mich erinnere haben auch noch mehr in dem Thread geschrieben das sie auch einen X9 verbaut haben.
Es scheinen gerade welche Ã¼brig gewesen zu sein, da haben sie halt die genommenâ¦ 
Wer weiÃ?
Aber solche Probleme wie du hatte ich bis jetzt zum GlÃ¼ck noch nicht. Der X9 Umwerfer ist zwar ne Zicke, aber Ã¤rgern laÃ ich mich davon nicht.

Irgendwo ein paar Seiten vorher ist auch genau beschrieben welchen Umwerfer du benÃ¶tigst, ich habs mir leider nicht gemerktâ¦

GruÃ


----------



## 321Stefan (23. März 2012)

Hi, X9 war Serie

Grüße Stefan


----------



## crash64 (23. März 2012)

Hallo,

danke für die Antworten.
Ich werde mal schauen, welcher XT Umwerfer drauf passt. Ich denke der XT Umwerfer ist etwas weniger zickig als der X9.


----------



## bluehusky22 (23. März 2012)

So gerade das Bike zurückgebracht und gefragt wegem dem jekyll 2 verfügbarkeit ---> grgrgrg 

AUSVERKAUFT !

Er schaut noch unter Händlern und bis Montag weiss ich es. Sonst gibt es definitiv das Claymore (da hat es noch 2stk)


----------



## Maui_Jim (23. März 2012)

321Stefan schrieb:


> Hi, X9 war Serie
> 
> Grüße Stefan



Sicher?
Habs vielleicht doch verwechselt. Wenn man mal aktuell die ganzen Händler nach 2011er Bikes abcheckt haben viele den XT genannt, da waren sogar SLX dabei, auch mal ein X9. 
Das PDF Doc von Cannondale habe ich nicht mehr parat ;(
Ist ja auch egal, was dran ist ist dran
Gruß


----------



## 321Stefan (23. März 2012)

Hi, alle 3er die ich gesehen hab hatten X9, für meins liegt schon ein XTR bereit, aber der X9 schaltet bis jetzt sehr gut. SLX wurde am 4er verbaut.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AG85 (23. März 2012)

crash64 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich fahre ein Jekyll 3 2011er Modell, war damit soweit auch zufrieden, bis letzten Mittwoch. Habe bei einer leichten Steigung vom mittleren vorderen Kettenblatt ins kleine geschaltet, nicht unter Last. Ergebnis, die Kette hat sich zwischen Kettenblatt und Schwinge verkeilt und zwar so, dass nichts mehr ging und die Schwinge hat ordentliche Kratzer abbekommen. Der Umwerfer hat am großen Kettenblatt geschliffen. Heute, neuen Schaltzug eingebaut, Kurbel abgebaut, Umwerfer runtergemacht und alles wieder draufgemacht. Jekyll läuft, aber schalten ist vom großen Kettenblatt ins mittlere nicht möglich, springt gleich zum kleinen.
> Ich habe jetzt mal nach einem neuen Umwerfer geschaut, dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei mir ein Sram X9 verbaut ist, bei anderen Händlern sowie im Katalog (2011) steht, dass ein Shimano XT verbaut ist.
> ...


Hey! Das Problem mit dem Umwerfer hatte ich auch. Die Kette sprang beim Herunterschalten gleich aufs kleine 22 Blatt. 
Hab die Zugstärke am Schalthebel verändert und nun funktioniert alles einwandfrei auch unter leichtem Druck....
Nur so ne idee, vll hilfts ja...wäre die günstigste Lösung ;-)


----------



## Funsports_Z (24. März 2012)

Also, irgentwie hat ich ja von Anfang an schon (optisch) den Eindruck, das Jekyll is ein vom Cdale marketing mit der kleinen Talas zum AM "kastriertes" Enduro. Trek hat sowas ja auch gemacht

Der Eindruck hat sich jetzt für mich bewahrheitet; nich falsch verstehn, das Jekyll is mit der kleines Talas, schon ein richtig grandioses Bike, hab n pa (Mod 1-4) letztes jahr bei verschiedenen Gelegenheiten so gefahrn, aber es blieb das Gefühl, das die Gabel nicht mit dem Sahne-Hinterbau (der kann mehr als AM, haben einige hier schon geschrieben, stimmt!) mithält; war besonders auffällich im direkten vergleich mit dem Intense Tracer 2 mit der The Duke drin. 

Jetzt passt es nich nur optisch, sondern auch beim fahrn 200pro; als wärs nie anders gewesn; und ganz ehrlich,  in der Konstellation liegt dann wohl der Grund fürs Cdale marketing; so macht das bike (sorry, meiner meinung nach) Claymore so gut wie überflüssig und das optisch saucoole Moto (habs auch oft genug gefahrn) sieht im Vgl dazu im wahrsten sinne des Wortes alt aus.


















Endlich is es fertich, 12 Wo "Leidensweg" bis alle Teile da warn und es so aussieht, sind zu Ende und haben sich definitiv gelohnt!

Wie schonma irgentwann hier gesagt, für AM würd ich wahrscheinlich weiter auf meine Mit-Lieblingsgabel, die (150er) Lefty warten (die 140er haut technisch nich hin), aber für alles andere möchte ich die 36er Foxe nicht mehr missen oder tauschen und AM geht damit auch noch zur Not, sogar richtig gut  denn die Kiste wiegt ~genauso viel wie das Serien 3.


----------



## NoX_Rider (24. März 2012)

Sehr schickes Teil !  Die große Fox macht sich optisch 1a in dem Bike und deine Beschreibung dazu macht lust auf mehr  .
 Jetzt nur noch Flaschenhalter weg und ne ordentliche 2-Fach Kurbelganitur mit KeFü und dann kanns richtig abgehn  !!


----------



## bluehusky22 (24. März 2012)

Wenn wir schon vom Schaltwerk sprechen, ist die Shimano XT besser als die Sram X9 ?


----------



## rick-the-big (24. März 2012)

Geschmackssache. schaltet sich halt ganz anders. shimano weich und sram hart. ich fahr lieber shimano, auch weil ich finde dass dort die Qualität einen tick besser ist ;-)


----------



## chorge (24. März 2012)

Richtig - Geschmacksache!
Ich mag Sram lieber... Knackiger, und MEINER Meinung nach wertiger.

Schenkt sich letztendlich nix!


----------



## Frorider86 (24. März 2012)

Word !  SRAM 4 EVER


----------



## fknobel (24. März 2012)

Ihr seid wohl noch nicht die aktuelle XTR Gruppe Gefahren, oder? Die ist genau so knackig wie eine x0 oder XX. In sofern unterscheidet sich Shimano hier nicht mehr von Sram.


----------



## rick-the-big (24. März 2012)

Ich hab die letzte xtr. die is jedenfalls shimano typisch geschmeidig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluehusky22 (24. März 2012)

Kann man bei einem serienmässigen Bike welches eine SRAM verbaut hat auch auf eine Shimano XTR wechseln ?


----------



## fknobel (24. März 2012)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> Ich hab die letzte xtr. die is jedenfalls shimano typisch geschmeidig...



Keine Ahnung welche XTR du hast, aber die XTR Ausstattung an meinem Jekyll ist genauso knackig wie meine X0 an meinem Taurin. Ist so mit bei weitem nicht mehr das was Shimano vor zwei Jahren oder mehr geliefert hat. 

@bluehusky:

Sram und Shimano sind bis auf die Schaltwerke und Shifter Kompatibel. Soll heißen, das Shifter und Schaltwerk immer vom selben Hersteller sein müssen. Hängt mit den übersetztungs Verhältnissen  zusammen.


----------



## Matze. (24. März 2012)

Was die Bedienung betrifft finde ich die Shimano besser, liegt mir mehr mit Daumen/Zeigefinger im Wechsel zu schalten. 
Das Schaltgefühl finde ich aber bei Sram besser, und ich kenne ich jetzt nur die X7 im Vergleich mit SLX oder XT vor 2010. Da knalllen die Gänge einfach satt rein, dazu kommt der erheblich kürzere Hebelweg (den man gleich vermisst wenn man auf die aktuelle SLX beim HT umsteigt ).



> Ihr seid wohl noch nicht die aktuelle XTR Gruppe Gefahren, oder?




Nein, werde ich auch nie, ich warte immer bis die neue Technik bei XT oder LX/SLX eingeführt wird.


----------



## Frorider86 (24. März 2012)

*Klugscheißmodus an*
Shimansky und Sram sind kompatibel!
Fuhr bzw. fahre jetzt grad Sram Shifter und Shimansky Umwerfer 
Übersetzungsverhältnis Shimano = 1:2
            "                  Sram      = 1:1
soweit ich weiß.
Sram bietet Shifter an die eben das 1:2 Verhältnis haben und somit kombiniert werden kann 
Das gleiche gilt für Shifter und Schaltwerke. ACHTUNG: Jedenfalls war es bis vor 2 Jahren so 
*Klugscheißmodus aus*


----------



## dasphonk (25. März 2012)

Die 2011'er Jekyll 1 wurden mit Shimano XTR-Shiftern und einem X9ä-Umwerfer ausgeliefert. So fahre ich es jetzt seit einem Jahr problemlos.


----------



## chorge (25. März 2012)

Aber sicher nicht mit nem Sram Schaltwerk! Umwerfer geht immer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## longimanus (25. März 2012)

igitt was hat der Flaschenhalter da verloren????




Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Also, irgentwie hat ich ja von Anfang an schon (optisch) den Eindruck, das Jekyll is ein vom Cdale marketing mit der kleinen Talas zum AM "kastriertes" Enduro. Trek hat sowas ja auch gemacht
> 
> Der Eindruck hat sich jetzt für mich bewahrheitet; nich falsch verstehn, das Jekyll is mit der kleines Talas, schon ein richtig grandioses Bike, hab n pa (Mod 1-4) letztes jahr bei verschiedenen Gelegenheiten so gefahrn, aber es blieb das Gefühl, das die Gabel nicht mit dem Sahne-Hinterbau (der kann mehr als AM, haben einige hier schon geschrieben, stimmt!) mithält; war besonders auffällich im direkten vergleich mit dem Intense Tracer 2 mit der The Duke drin.
> 
> ...


----------



## crash64 (25. März 2012)

AG85 schrieb:


> Hey! Das Problem mit dem Umwerfer hatte ich auch. Die Kette sprang beim Herunterschalten gleich aufs kleine 22 Blatt.
> Hab die Zugstärke am Schalthebel verändert und nun funktioniert alles einwandfrei auch unter leichtem Druck....
> Nur so ne idee, vll hilfts ja...wäre die günstigste Lösung ;-)



Hallo,

könnte ich mal probieren. Hab sowas noch nicht gemacht. Also einfach den am Schalthebel hoch oder runter drehen? Kannst Du mir sagen, in welche Richtung ich den Zug drehen muss?


----------



## Matze. (25. März 2012)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> *Klugscheißmodus an*
> Shimansky und Sram sind kompatibel!
> Fuhr bzw. fahre jetzt grad Sram Shifter und Shimansky Umwerfer
> Übersetzungsverhältnis Shimano = 1:2
> ...





Das hat nichts mit klugscheizzen zu tun, von Sram gibt es ja schon länger die Attack-Shifter, sowohl als Drehgriff als auch Trigger die mit Shimano-Schaltwerken kompatibel sind. Der Umwerfer stellt nie ein Problem dar, da werden ja häufiger die Teile gemischt (auch beim Jekyll, da sind die Umwerfer oft die einzigen Shimano-Teile am Rad).
Schalthebel zu Schaltwerk muß aber passen, da wird ein XT Shifter nie zu einem Sram-Schaltwerk passen.


----------



## chorge (25. März 2012)

FLASCHENHALTER... Was ist da das Problem?! Ich finde es ziemlich shice, dass an Claymore keiner verwendbar ist!!!


----------



## Funsports_Z (25. März 2012)

longimanus schrieb:


> igitt was hat der Flaschenhalter da verloren????



Mein Protektorenrucksack hat nur knapp 7.5 ltr Stauraum; da passt keine Trinkblase mehr rein


----------



## Funsports_Z (26. März 2012)

NoX_Rider schrieb:


> Sehr schickes Teil !  Die große Fox macht sich optisch 1a in dem Bike und deine Beschreibung dazu macht lust auf mehr  .
> Jetzt nur noch Flaschenhalter weg und ne ordentliche 2-Fach Kurbelganitur mit KeFü und dann kanns richtig abgehn  !!



Ne Kurbel is schon Planung (bleibt aber trotzdem dreifach), die Serienkettenblätter gehen, sind aber nicht die dollsten und die Kurbeln/ Innenlager auch nich;
und bei der Schaltung tut sich auch noch was: XT Schaltwerk und X9 Umwerfer sind vollkommen ok an dem Bike, die SLX Shifter eigentlich auch, wenn ich halt nicht die Drehgriffe gewohnt wär; wart auf die XX für 3fach auf 10.


----------



## Ponch (26. März 2012)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Die 2011'er Jekyll 1 wurden mit Shimano XTR-Shiftern und einem X9ä-Umwerfer ausgeliefert. So fahre ich es jetzt seit einem Jahr problemlos.



Hmm, die Jekyll 1 die ich kenne kamen mit XTR Schaltwerk, XT Shiftern und X9 Umwerfer.


----------



## dasphonk (26. März 2012)

Hast Recht...sind "nur" XT-Shifter


----------



## lahura (26. März 2012)

Hi,

was habt Ihr eigentlich für Schnellspanner an den Jekyll's, den originalen oder andere?
Frage aus dem Grund da ich immer wieder das Problem mit knackender Sattelstütze hab, trotz Montagepaste!
Große Auswahl an Schnellspannern dürfte es wegen der Verjüngung am Sattelrohr nicht geben!?

Grüße, Mario


----------



## chorge (26. März 2012)

Sicher, dass nicht der Sattel knackt?! Oder was im Hinterbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lahura (26. März 2012)

Ist 100% die Sattelstütze(380-er Reverb)

Grüße

PS. Wie groß ist der Spalt ca. am Lager über der Kurbel bei Euch?


----------



## chorge (26. März 2012)

Hab grad am Bike meiner Freundin nachgeschaut... Ähnlich! Keine Sorge!

Die Reverb knackt ganz gern mal oben am Sattel! Bau sie dort auseinander, reinigen, und dann mit ein wenig Fett wieder zusammenbauen. Muss ich leider auch regelmäßig so machen...


----------



## lahura (26. März 2012)

Wird aufjedenfall probiert, Danke!

Grüße, Mario


----------



## TeeKay82 (27. März 2012)

Hi,

könnte mir vielleicht jemand sagen was für ein schaltauge ich für das jekyll 3 2011 benötige?

Merci

Gruß
Tom


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (27. März 2012)

teekay82 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> könnte mir vielleicht jemand sagen was für ein schaltauge ich für das jekyll 3 2011 benötige?
> 
> ...



kp173/


----------



## NoxaJack (27. März 2012)

was habt ihr für kefü mit bashguard verbaut?!


----------



## NoX_Rider (27. März 2012)

NoxaJack schrieb:


> was habt ihr für kefü mit bashguard verbaut?!




G-Junkies Zweig ohne Bash, dafür auf Sram Umwerfer umgebaut, der sehr nah über dem kettenblatt sitzt und die Kette super führt


----------



## Frorider86 (27. März 2012)

Ist die Zweig ihr Geld wert? Noch könnte ich meine Abbestellen


----------



## NoX_Rider (27. März 2012)

Auf jeden fall, wiegt fast nix, sieht gut aus, läuft leise und is im Vergleich zur Konkurenz echt günstig + super Support!

Leider finde ich die 2 hinteren Innenseckskant-schrauben zum fixieren der rolle und dem zwischensteg zu kurz gewählt, aber das is ja kein wirkliches Problem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (27. März 2012)

Hat jemand Interesse an einem fast neuen Jekyll Carbon Rahmen in Cannondale grün/weiß Größe M und einer Rock Shox Lyrik Coil 170mm mit Mission Control DH Dämpfung in weiß 1,5"?
Ich bekomme nämlich etwas neues.


----------



## chorge (27. März 2012)

Du bist verrückt!!! Dein Bike war DEFINITIV das schönste im Forum...
Inzwischen hab ich sogar den selben Sattel wie du... ;-)

Was wird's denn werden?!


----------



## Ponch (27. März 2012)

Danke!
Woher hast du denn den Sattel? 
Bin ja noch am überlegen es evtl. durch 2 Bikes abzulösen. Nomad Carbon und etwas sehr leichtes.


----------



## chorge (27. März 2012)

Zufällig lag einer in der BikeLine-Ulm...
Das Nomad wär mir zu teuer, und außerdem halte ich von VPP eher wenig.
Schade um dein Jekyll!


----------



## Nador (28. März 2012)

So, morgen gehts nun an den Gardasee, und dann schaun wir mal wie sich das Jekyll am Lago schlägt, bin echt gespannt  

Bilder gibts dann nächste Woche


----------



## petergrolla (28. März 2012)

Viel Spaß - Wetter  wird Top und trink ne Latte bei Meckis für mich mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (28. März 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Hat jemand Interesse an einem fast neuen Jekyll Carbon Rahmen in Cannondale grün/weiß Größe M und einer Rock Shox Lyrik Coil 170mm mit Mission Control DH Dämpfung in weiß 1,5"?
> Ich bekomme nämlich etwas neues.



Würdest du deine Lyrik auch einzelnd abgeben?


----------



## yann.roux (28. März 2012)

A Propos Lyrik, ich hätte eine blöde Frage:
Braucht man einen flachen Ring zwischen Gabel (Brücke) und Steuersatz oder wird die Lyrik direkt am Steuersatz montiert? (An der Talas gab es so was Ähnliches, deshalb meine Frage.)
Danke und Gruß


----------



## 321Stefan (28. März 2012)

Du meinst den Steuersatz-Konus?
Den brauch man immer.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## 321Stefan (28. März 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Würdest du deine Lyrik auch einzelnd abgeben?



Hätte auch noch eine neue Lyrik zu verkaufen. Wenn Interesse einfach PN.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## Ponch (28. März 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Würdest du deine Lyrik auch einzelnd abgeben?



Ja, würde ich. Es ist eine 1,5" Version.


----------



## yann.roux (28. März 2012)

Den Konus unter den Vorbau bzw. die Spacer habe ich natürlich gelassen.
Ich meinte den unteren Steuersatz, der direkt im Kontakt mit der Brücke der Gabel ist. Braucht man da, an dieser Stelle einen Flachen Ring?
Gruß, Yann



321Stefan schrieb:


> Du meinst den Steuersatz-Konus?
> Den brauch man immer.
> 
> Grüße Stefan


----------



## Ponch (28. März 2012)

Meinst du den Lagerkonus auf der Gabelbrücke? Den brauchst du bei jeder Gabel.


----------



## RedHat (29. März 2012)

Morgen hol ich mein 3er Jekyll ab!
Yeah!

Da ich sonst eher FR fahre bin ich keine klick Pedale gewohnt. Was fährt ihr an euren Rädern? Ich denke es kommen weiterhin normale Plattformpedale an das Rad.

Also: was für Pedale fahrt Ihr?


----------



## Ponch (29. März 2012)

RedHat schrieb:


> Also: was für Pedale fahrt Ihr?



Kannst du hier auf vielen Fotos gut sehen. Ich z.B. fahre Point One Podium Pedale.


----------



## NoxaJack (30. März 2012)

kann mir jmd sagen ob das mittlere Kettenblatt beim 3er 2011 3 loch oder 4 loch ist und wo welches 36er Blatt man nehmen kann ... will nämlich von 3 auf 2fach mit bash und dafür das 32er durchn 36er Blatt ersetzen ... nur weiß ich halt nich ob zB ein 36er shimano 4 loch geht ..und könnte ich bei anstelle des 185 adapter auch ein 180er bzw 200er verbauen um dann eine avid HS1 in jeweiliger größe an bauen zu können?! vielen dank für eure hilfe ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vagant (31. März 2012)

Ahoi  Jekyll-Experten,

Kurze Frage zur Modell-Palette:
Spricht irgendwas dagegen sich das 2012er  4  zu kaufen, sich überaschen zu lassen, wielang die billigen Teile halten und dann erst aufzurüsten ?
Gibts Erfahrungen mit der Sektor ?
Oder ist das  3   soviel gescheiter ??

Danke für Kritik.


----------



## petergrolla (31. März 2012)

Vagant schrieb:


> Ahoi  Jekyll-Experten,
> 
> Kurze Frage zur Modell-Palette:
> Spricht irgendwas dagegen sich das 2012er  4  zu kaufen, sich überaschen zu lassen, wielang die billigen Teile halten und dann erst aufzurüsten ?
> ...



Mei ist sicherlich auch eine Frage des Geldbeutels.

Wenn ich mal grob google dann kosten die 2012er momentan:
4er: 2500 
3er: 3600  

Das 3er hat dann allerdings auch schon qualitativ bessere Komponenten wie die Fox Gabel etc.

Ich persönlich würde versuchen noch ein 2011er zu ergattern - entweder Du sparst dann Geld oder bekommst evtl. noch einen 2011er Carbon Rahmen für den aktuellen Preis vom 3er.

Grüße
P


----------



## Vagant (31. März 2012)

Jau, genau !
Die Differenz von gut 1000 kann ich später in Teile stecken, wenn die einfacheren schlapp machen.
Vielleicht ist bis dahin zB ne 36er Gabel interessant ?!
2011er Restposten möchte ich nicht, denn ich will Kontakt zu nem regionalen Händler aufbauen : Schluß mit Versendern !
Danke für den Rat !

Gruß
Vagant


----------



## rick-the-big (31. März 2012)

also preisleistungsmäßig gesehen ist das 2011er 10x interessanter als das 2012...grade auch wegen der ausstattung. 
ansonsten geht das 2012er 4er aber auch nicht gleich kaputt, die sachen sind schon robust, aber halt auch schwer.


----------



## Matze. (1. April 2012)

> Die Differenz von gut 1000 kann ich später in Teile stecken, wenn die einfacheren schlapp machen.




Die machen gar nicht mal so schnell schlapp Die Reifen würde ich allerdings wechseln ohne sie vorher zu fahren...


----------



## rick-the-big (1. April 2012)

Matze. schrieb:


> Die machen gar nicht mal so schnell schlapp Die Reifen würde ich allerdings wechseln ohne sie vorher zu fahren...



hehe stimmt, hab den rotz auch noch hier rumliegen


----------



## Puls220 (1. April 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Danke!
> Woher hast du denn den Sattel?
> Bin ja noch am überlegen es evtl. durch 2 Bikes abzulösen. Nomad Carbon und etwas sehr leichtes.



Dann hat das Santa Cruz Promo-Video doch schon seinen Zweck erfüllt 

Bist Du auch einer von den unbefriedigten Bastlern, die sich nach was Neuem umschauen, sobald ein bike-Projkt fertig ist? Ich bin eher froh, wenn man mal ein paar Monate nichts schrauben muss...


----------



## crash64 (1. April 2012)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, welchen sram x9 Umwerfer ich für ein Jekyll 3 Modell 2011 benötige (High Direct Mount oder Low Direct Mount) ?

Danke


----------



## NoxaJack (1. April 2012)

NoxaJack schrieb:


> kann mir jmd sagen ob das mittlere Kettenblatt beim 3er 2011 also bei der FSA Afterburner 3 loch oder 4 loch ist und wo welches 36er Blatt man nehmen kann ... will nämlich von 3 auf 2fach mit bash und dafür das 32er durchn 36er Blatt ersetzen ... nur weiß ich halt nich ob zB ein 36er shimano 4 loch geht .. vielen dank für eure hilfe ..



niemand ne antwort parat?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider86 (1. April 2012)

3 Loch Aufnahme!? Gibt´s das überhaupt?  4 oder 5 Fach.
Für ne 2-fach Kurbel braucht man, aber meines Wissens einen speziellen Umwerfer!?

Bremsscheibengröße ist variabel...WENN die Federgabel für die jeweilige Größe zugelassen ist


----------



## Matze. (1. April 2012)

> niemand ne antwort parat?!




Bei der Frage hättest Du wohl nicht nur besser Deine eigene Signatur befolgt:




> __________________
> Die deutsche Rechtschreibung ist nicht Open Source, sprich du darfst Sie nutzen aber nicht verändern




sondern auch eine verständliche Frage gestellt

3 Loch oder 4 Loch, wie wäre es mit einfach mal nachschauen


----------



## NoxaJack (2. April 2012)

ja bei manchen fsa blätter finde ich 3 loch .. un ich meine auch hier schon iwo gelesen zu haben das dass 2 blatt 3 loch hat ... habe gedacht hier kann mir jmd ne genaue antwort geben ..


----------



## chorge (2. April 2012)

Es gibt wirklich 3loch-Kurbeln! Aber ob es dafür Kettenblätter gibt?!


----------



## NoxaJack (2. April 2012)

Hier das is doch 3 loch oder seht ihr noch ein 4. ?! .. Un was nun mit der FSA Afterburner?! is das mittlere 3 oder 4 loch?!


----------



## Ponch (2. April 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Es gibt wirklich 3loch-Kurbeln! Aber ob es dafür Kettenblätter gibt?!



Gibt es. Das nennt sich bei FSA 386 meine ich. Die Cannondale Bikes in den Datenblättern etc. wurden irrtümlich mit solchen Kurbeln abgebildet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoxaJack (2. April 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Gibt es. Das nennt sich bei FSA 386 meine ich. Die Cannondale Bikes in den Datenblättern etc. wurden irrtümlich mit solchen Kurbeln abgebildet.



wie ich bereits schon erwähnt hatte


----------



## grey (2. April 2012)

mein claymore 2 2011 hat eine fsa afterburner 386 (27/39).
2012 sind sie wohl draufgekommen, dass die 3arm kurbel vll doch ned so eine tolle idee ist...


----------



## fknobel (2. April 2012)

Afterburner Kurbel am Jekyll hat 4-Loch an allen Kettenblättern!


----------



## NoxaJack (2. April 2012)

na endlich mal ne klare aussage  .. danke dir


----------



## Lammerjappen (2. April 2012)

@ NoxaJack: 
 Hab auf meiner Afterburner das SLX-Kettenblatt FC-M665 mit 36 Zähnen und  das zugehörige Kettenblatt FC-M660 mitt 22 Zähnen. Schaltet prima, da  aufeinander abgestimmt. Die Übersetzungsbandbreite und die Schaltsprünge  find ich auch super.
 Alles aber 9-fach, wie es bei 10-fach ausschaut weiß ich nicht (darf jemand anderes ausprobieren . 
 Und den zugehörigen 2-fach Umwerfer FD-M667 hab ich auch noch dran  gemacht, beim 3-fach Umwerfer ist die Ausformung vom Blech nicht optimal für den  Sprung von 22 auf 36 sowie die Höhe vom Umwerfer über dem Kettenblatt. Da ist der FD-M667 ideal, iss ja genau dafür gebaut.

Irgendwann werd ich mal ausprobieren, ob man jedes beliebige 36er Blatt  von Shimano mit nem 22er Blatt kombinieren kann, könnte aber hakelig  werden, wenn sich die Kette da verhängt... Aber komplett Stahl wäre möglich  (verschleißfester)
(das 665er Blatt ist Alu)


----------



## NoxaJack (2. April 2012)

vielen dank für die klare aussage ..

nun mal ne andere frage .. mir ist heute beim anheben meines jekylls aufgefallen das es leicht klackt als wäre iwo ein spiel ... nach lägeren suchen habe ich rausgefunden das es die ober dämfperaufnahme ist wo die kolbenstang mit der wippe verbunden ist. 
nun wollte ich euch fragen ob ihr ne idee habt woran es liegen könnte un wie ich es beseitige .. habe auch schon gelesen das es einfach reichen soll wenn man die schraube fester zieht aber was haltet ihr davon?!


----------



## fknobel (2. April 2012)

NoxaJack schrieb:


> vielen dank für die klare aussage ..
> 
> nun mal ne andere frage .. mir ist heute beim anheben meines jekylls aufgefallen das es leicht klackt als wäre iwo ein spiel ... nach lägeren suchen habe ich rausgefunden das es die ober dämfperaufnahme ist wo die kolbenstang mit der wippe verbunden ist.
> nun wollte ich euch fragen ob ihr ne idee habt woran es liegen könnte un wie ich es beseitige .. habe auch schon gelesen das es einfach reichen soll wenn man die schraube fester zieht aber was haltet ihr davon?!



Vermuhtlich ehr der Dämpfer selber... hatte das auch. So bald man sich drauf gesetzt hat oder der Dämpfer unter leichteste Belastung gestellt wurde. Gab es ein klacken, was sich exakt nach Dämpferaufnahme oder spiel in den Lagern des Hinterbaus anhört. Dem ist aber nicht so, das Geräsuch kommt aus dem Dämpfer inneren und ist bei mir auf eine Fehlerhafte Dichtung in der Negativ Luftkammer zurück zu führen gewesen. 

Um die Dämpfer aufnahme ausschließen zu können. Solltest du die Schrauben mal mit einem Drehmoment Schlüssel (8N) nach ziehen bzw. schauen ob sie Spielfrei in den Buchsen des Dämpfers sitzen...


----------



## Ponch (2. April 2012)

Hmm, ich hätte jetzt eher auf ausgeschlagene Buchsen getippt.


----------



## NoxaJack (2. April 2012)

habe ich auch vermutet nur ich finde nirgends was wo ich neue bestellen kann die passen ...

edit: habe dann auch geschaut un es war wie gesagt nur beim anheben nich beim belasten ... und man merkt das spiel auch in der oberen buchse ...


----------



## fknobel (2. April 2012)

Ruf mal bei Toxaholic an... die müssen die Buchsen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (2. April 2012)

Oder hol dir gleich Huber-Bushings!!! Hab ich auch noch vor bei meinem Claymore...


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (2. April 2012)

NoxaJack schrieb:


> habe ich auch vermutet nur ich finde nirgends was wo ich neue bestellen kann die passen ...
> 
> edit: habe dann auch geschaut un es war wie gesagt nur beim anheben nich beim belasten ... und man merkt das spiel auch in der oberen buchse ...



Wo es gerade um die Buchsen geht : In meinem oberen Buchsenpaar hatte ich 
doch auch vor kurzem Spiel festgestellt und hier im Fred nach den Buchsenmaßen gefragt.
Seltsam ist das ich den Dyad danach mal ausgebaut hatte und die Schrauben mit Fett 
wieder eingesetzt und siehe da das Spiel war weg !

Das ganze ist jetzt bestimmt 200km her und es ist immer noch kein Spiel aufgetaucht.

Verstehen tu ich das aber auch nicht !


----------



## chorge (2. April 2012)

Vermutlich hast du sie einfach fester angezogen... das hilft eigentlich immer, da das Spiel nicht zwischen Buchse und Dämpferauge ist, sondern zwischen Schraube und Buchse.


----------



## NoxaJack (2. April 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Wo es gerade um die Buchsen geht : In meinem oberen Buchsenpaar hatte ich
> doch auch vor kurzem Spiel festgestellt und hier im Fred nach den Buchsenmaßen gefragt.
> Seltsam ist das ich den Dyad danach mal ausgebaut hatte und die Schrauben mit Fett
> wieder eingesetzt und siehe da das Spiel war weg !
> ...



mmmh naja dann werde ich morgen mal schauen un die mal nachziehen ... vlei hilft es ja dann .. toxo hab ich auch mal geschrieben mal schauen was von denen kommt ...


----------



## NoxaJack (3. April 2012)

Hier sind die Buchsen oder wie sie es bei Toxo nannten  ... Reducer Kit


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (3. April 2012)

NoxaJack schrieb:


> Hier sind die Buchsen oder wie sie es bei Toxo nannten  ... Reducer Kit



Aber das Bild hinter dem Link zeigt nicht die wirklichen Buchsen für ein Jekyll !


----------



## NoxaJack (3. April 2012)

dann frag ich mich was der typ von toxo meinte ..


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (3. April 2012)

NoxaJack schrieb:


> dann frag ich mich was der typ von toxo meinte ..



Die abgebildeten Buchsen sind doch viel zu Breit !!!

Da brauchst du viel und die Pappnase hat die Buchsen für das ganz alte Jekyll gemeint !?


----------



## NoxaJack (3. April 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Die abgebildeten Buchsen sind doch viel zu Breit !!!
> 
> Da brauchst du viel und die Pappnase hat die Buchsen für das ganz alte Jekyll gemeint !?



naja hatte ihm aber geschrieben das ich die fürs 3er Jekyll 2011 und nen DYAD RT2 suche ...aber ich habe das heute nochmal nachgezogen un es ist kein spiel mehr da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (4. April 2012)

NoxaJack schrieb:


> naja hatte ihm aber geschrieben das ich die fürs 3er Jekyll 2011 und nen DYAD RT2 suche ...aber ich habe das heute nochmal nachgezogen un es ist kein spiel mehr da



Glückwunsch, anscheinend wie bei mir !?


----------



## NoxaJack (4. April 2012)

hoffe mal das bleibt jetzt auch so un ich habe dann nich wieder iwelche  bösen überraschungen  .... übrigens habe ich neue Gabledecals dran passen zur bikefarbe


----------



## grey (4. April 2012)

aufjedenfall sieht sie jetzt "anders" aus,...


----------



## chorge (4. April 2012)

Woher?!?! Die brauch ich UNBEDINGT für das Bike meiner Freundin!!!


----------



## NoxaJack (4. April 2012)

anfertigen lassen  ... von dem user Schneidwerk ... hat in bei meinen bildern un dieses ein kommi geschrieben .. einfach anschreiben un nachfragen


----------



## d-lo (4. April 2012)

Schöne decals, aber es liest sich schon ein bisschen wie "PEAFORMANCE"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoxaJack (4. April 2012)

ja schon aber iwie sieht das auch nur auf dem bild so krass aus  ... naja was soll ich finde sie hübsch un machen was her


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (4. April 2012)

Ich find die Decals Coool !


----------



## Frorider86 (4. April 2012)

Jo, schicke Arbeit. Die Farbkombi gefällt


----------



## kitewali (5. April 2012)

so, heute die erste Ausfahrt mit dem Jekyll Carbon. Leider traten massive Knackgeräusche auf. Drücke ich das Hinterrad quer zur Fahrtrichtung hin und her wird das mit wirklich fiesen Knacke quittiert. Hat jemand Erfahrung? Danke schon mal für die Hilfe!


----------



## Ponch (5. April 2012)

Baue das Hinterrad doch mal aus und fette die Achse. Evtl. hilft das.


----------



## kitewali (5. April 2012)

Das Knacken kommt aus dem Bereich der Gelenke des Hinterbaus. man kann es nicht zuordnen.


----------



## dasphonk (5. April 2012)

kitewali schrieb:


> so, heute die erste Ausfahrt mit dem Jekyll Carbon. Leider traten massive Knackgeräusche auf. Drücke ich das Hinterrad quer zur Fahrtrichtung hin und her wird das mit wirklich fiesen Knacke quittiert. Hat jemand Erfahrung? Danke schon mal für die Hilfe!



 ...wenn es heute die erste Ausfahrt war, dann hast Du es doch wohl erst vom Händler geholt. Ich würde ihn schon mal fragen, was da los ist!

Wenn Du einen anständigen Drehmomentschlüssel hast, würde ich mal alles mit dem vorgeschirebenen Drehmoment anziehen. Dein Problem wurde hier aber noch nicht diskuttiert...scheint eher ungewöhnlich zu sein. Von daher wieder der Tipp, den Händler mal um Kontrolle zu bitten...


----------



## petergrolla (7. April 2012)

Servus Zusammen,

mein SAG Indicator ist in der Zwischenzeit eingetroffen.
Funktioniert super - hier ein paar Bilder von dem Teil.

Für diejenigen die sich so was ähnliches selber basteln wollen:
Der "Weg" zwischen 0% und 100% beträgt exakt 1 cm.
Die SAG Markierung entspricht ca. 3-4 Millimeter also 30 - 40 % wie von FOX empfohlen.

Kosten inclusive Versand lagen bei 19,76 .
Lieferzeit aus den USA ca. 3 Wochen.

Grüße
P.


----------



## petergrolla (7. April 2012)

petergrolla schrieb:


> Servus Zusammen,
> 
> mein SAG Indicator ist in der Zwischenzeit eingetroffen.
> Funktioniert super - hier ein paar Bilder von dem Teil.
> ...



Sorry Anhang vergessen


----------



## dasphonk (7. April 2012)

Ich habe den Indikator auch schon seit einer Weile. Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum Cannondale sich so schwer tut, das Ding auch in Europa an die Jekylls zu schrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kailer (7. April 2012)

Zeigt der Sagindikator den maximal gebrauchten Federweg an? Falls nicht, verstehe ich nicht, wofür man ihn braucht. Durch den Luftdruck hat man doch schon zwei statische Werte, die problemlos reproduzierbar sind und dabei sehr viel genauer abzulesen. 

Entscheidend ist doch letztendlich auf dem Trail, bei einem zu unkomfortablen Fahrwerk reduziert man den Druck, bei Durchschlägen erhöht man ihn wieder, bei der Ersteinstellung orientiert man sich an den Druckangaben auf dem Aufkleber. So hab ichs zumindest gemacht...

Durch den Doppeldämpfer kann man die 150mm Einstellung ja schön auf den Downhill ausrichten und muss sich nicht ums Gewippe beim Uphill sorgen...


----------



## Greatbrian (7. April 2012)

Moinsen,

hab auch nen jekyl 2012, aber was genau bringt der SAG Indicator eigentlich?

Danke vorab!



petergrolla schrieb:


> Servus Zusammen,
> 
> mein SAG Indicator ist in der Zwischenzeit eingetroffen.
> Funktioniert super - hier ein paar Bilder von dem Teil.
> ...


----------



## dasphonk (8. April 2012)

Ist nichts anderes als ein Art Schleppanzeiger. Wenn Du den Indikator im komplett ausgefederten Zustand bis an den mechanischen Anschlag drehst, kannst Du sehen, wie weit der Dämpfer einfedert wenn Du Dich draufsetzt.

Kann man somit auch nutzen, um zu erkennen, ob der gesamte Federweg beim Fahren ausgenutzt wird.


Ansonsten ist es so, wie Kailer schon geschrieben hat. Luftdruck vom Dämpfer nach Aufkleber einstellen und ggf. nachjustieren. Nüchtern betrachtet ist der Indikator nicht überlebensnotwendig


----------



## petergrolla (8. April 2012)

kailer schrieb:


> Zeigt der Sagindikator den maximal gebrauchten Federweg an? Falls nicht, verstehe ich nicht, wofür man ihn braucht. Durch den Luftdruck hat man doch schon zwei statische Werte, die problemlos reproduzierbar sind und dabei sehr viel genauer abzulesen.
> 
> Entscheidend ist doch letztendlich auf dem Trail, bei einem zu unkomfortablen Fahrwerk reduziert man den Druck, bei Durchschlägen erhöht man ihn wieder, bei der Ersteinstellung orientiert man sich an den Druckangaben auf dem Aufkleber. So hab ichs zumindest gemacht...
> 
> Durch den Doppeldämpfer kann man die 150mm Einstellung ja schön auf den Downhill ausrichten und muss sich nicht ums Gewippe beim Uphill sorgen...




Die "Trial & Error Methode" mit dem CD Aufkleber war mir persönlich, bei der Suche nach dem "perfekten Setup", etwas zu lapidar - führt aber sicherlich auch zum Erfolg.

Du kannst natürlich neben den von Dir eingestellten SAG dann auch den von Dir ausgenutzten Federweg ablesen - und bekommst so ein "gemessenes Feedback" (!) von Deinem Dämpfer zu Deinem aktuellen Setup. 

Also:
0%
SAG- Markierung (ca. 30-40%)
100%

Denke man kann das auf den Bildern gut erkennen ... aber stimmt schon ist jetzt nicht überlebenswichtig. 

Gebe dasphonk recht -CD sollte das kleine Helferlein standardmäßig beilegen. 
Die Gabelhersteller machen ja auch einen O-Ring an die Standrohre damit man die Empfehlungen aus dem Manual leichter überprüfen kann (ohne das man erst einen Kabelbinder dran schrauben muss) !

Grüße
P


----------



## chorge (8. April 2012)

Etwas weniger Zugstufe wäre wichtiger!


----------



## Matze. (8. April 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Etwas weniger Zugstufe wäre wichtiger!



Hast Du Probleme damit 
Ich habe bei meinem Jekyll noch Kapazität nach unten, und das trotz der kühlen Temperaturen.


----------



## chorge (8. April 2012)

Es geht um das Bike meiner Freundin... Mit ca. 60kg bleibt der Dämpfer leider langsam. 
Magst tauschen?! ;-)


----------



## Matze. (9. April 2012)

> Es geht um das Bike meiner Freundin...
> Magst tauschen?! ;-)




Auch wenn es nach KE/Hindelang nicht weit zu fahren wäre, aber tauschen will ich nicht, ich bin mit meiner Freundin ganz zufrieden...


----------



## chorge (9. April 2012)

;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedHat (9. April 2012)

Bei der Zugstufe spielt das Gewicht doch keine Rolle. Die Zugstufe dämpft ab dem Zeitpunkt der Entlastung des Dämpfers
-:Klugscheissmodus aus:-


----------



## chorge (9. April 2012)

Theoretisch ja, aber wenn du nen höheren Luftdruck fährst, brauchst du mehr Zugstufe, um "gegenarbeiten" zu können. Und da wir an ihrem Rad inzwischen unter 15Bar sind, damit sie den FW halbwegs nutzt...


----------



## RedHat (9. April 2012)

Ok, verstehe. Stimmt natürlich für diesen Dämpfer.


----------



## grey (9. April 2012)

ich wieg auch ~60-62kg und würd nicht unter 16bar gehn, von 15 ganz zu schweigen.
lieber verhältnismässig bisserl mehr neg druck drauf als zu wenig pos, dann passts auch mit der geschwindigkeit..
_aber gut ich red jetzt wieder von meinen erfahrungen mit dem claymore_


----------



## Bayer (9. April 2012)

Muss ich mir da jetzt sorgen machen?

http://db.tt/Z9s8HcND


----------



## dasphonk (9. April 2012)

Bayer schrieb:


> Muss ich mir da jetzt sorgen machen?
> 
> http://db.tt/Z9s8HcND



Das Bild ist ein wenig unscharf. Für mich sieht es erstmal so aus, als ob nur die Farbe abgeplatzt ist. Die Lackqualität ist bei meinem Carbonrahmen auch eher durchschnittlich. Besonders schlagfest ist der Lack nicht. Wenn aber die Carbonstruktur angegeriffen ist, würde ich zum Händler fahren.

Wie ist das denn passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (9. April 2012)

greyz schrieb:


> ich wieg auch ~60-62kg und würd nicht unter 16bar gehn, von 15 ganz zu schweigen.
> lieber verhältnismässig bisserl mehr neg druck drauf als zu wenig pos, dann passts auch mit der geschwindigkeit..
> _aber gut ich red jetzt wieder von meinen erfahrungen mit dem claymore_



Das Claymore fährt man auch mit etwas mehr Druck - ist nicht der selbe Dämpfer! Wir sind aber inzwischen dazu übergegangen, generell etwas weniger Druck in der +Kammer zu fahren, und in der -Kammer sogar deutlich weniger... Dadurch wird das Fahrwerk bei beiden Bikes lebendiger, und im Trail setzt man seltener mit den Pedalen auf.


----------



## Bayer (9. April 2012)

Ist nicht tragisch mir hats das schaltwerk abgerissen und das ist oben drauf geschlagen. 
Den sag indikator hab ich anders montiert. 100% komplett eingefedert und dann geht er beim draufsitzen auf die Sag position. 
Insgesamt fahr ich's schon eher soft. Setup geht trotz reset Adapter nicht ohne luftverlust und nur so grob und nicht aufs Komma genau


----------



## chorge (10. April 2012)

Artgerechter Einsatz:


----------



## CicliB (11. April 2012)

@die Jekyll Besitzer, die ihr Bike bei Bunny Hop in Hameln gekauft haben:
Habt ihr euer Rad dort schon mal zu der ersten (Inklusiv-) Inspektion abgegeben?
Falls ja, wie lange hat es gedauert? 
Wurden die Federgabel/der Dämpfer auch gewartet bzw. zu Toxoholics geschickt?


----------



## chorge (11. April 2012)

Ich kann dir nur aus eigener Erfahrung (Bike-Shop-Tätigkeit) sagen, dass die von dir genannten Arbeiten an Gabel und Dämpfer wohl zu 99.99999%iger Sicherheit nicht durchgeführt werden...

Der erste Service beinhaltet in der Regel:
- Laufräder nachzentrieren
- Bremsen nachjustieren (und bei Bedarf entlüften)
- Schaltung nachjustieren
- Luftdruck an den Federelementen prüfen, sowie deren einwandfreie Funktion checken
- Alle Schrauben am Rad nochmal prüfen und nachziehen, incl. Tretlager etc.
- Reifen auf Luftdruck und Defekte kontrollieren

Jetzt im Frühjahr wirst du idR bei den Händlern einen Termin vereinbaren müssen, und ggfls. trotzdem nochmal 2-3 Tage Wartezeit einplanen.
Garantiefälle, wie z.B. ein Dämpferelement, welches eingeschickt werden muss, etc. werden normalerweise erst nach Rücksprache (oder auf speziellen Wunsch) durchgeführt. 
Kann sein, dass BunnyHop da anders vorgeht - aber das glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht...


----------



## hafrazi (11. April 2012)

Wurden die Federgabel/der Dämpfer auch gewartet bzw. zu Toxoholics geschickt?
__________________
Realität ist nur eine Illusion, die durch Mangel an Alkohol entsteht!



Sorry konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.


----------



## chorge (11. April 2012)

Genau das wollte ich ja mit meiner Antwort verneinen... Nichts was funktioniert, wird beim ersten Service "gewartet", oder geschweige denn eingeschickt! Wenn was an den Federelementen defekt sein sollte, natürlich schon, aber ansonsten nicht... Frag doch mal bei BunnyHop einfach nach - kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die das dort anders machen werden!


Hups, jetzt hab ich ja erst gesehen, dass der letzte Beitrag von jemand anders war... *lach*
Hatte mir das selbe vorhin gedacht!!!


----------



## Atone (11. April 2012)

Hallo,

Ich habe mein ultimate seit 15.01.2011. War eines der ersten in Deutschland. Das Bike fährt sich Super gut. Habe damit schon alpencross gemacht, freeride und bikepark....

Nichtsdestotrotz hatte auch ich einige Probleme und schildere meine Abhilfe da die Bike shops oft einfach lethargisch sind. Und mein shop hat einen wirklich Super Mechaniker.

Sattel fizik Tundra Knarzte und knackste seit Beginn. Habe diesen dann über einen fizik Mitarbeiter eingesendet und einen neuen bekommen. Seitdem kein Problem mehr. Sattel ist Super, leicht und bequem und mit dem integrierbaren Mini Rücklicht auch bei einem Not Tunnel beim alpencross Super.

Reverb muckte nach einem halben Jahr, eingeschickt, seitdem kein Problem. Ist aber trotzdem Kacke, dass die Dinger ihren Druckluft verlieren. Stütze ansonsten Top. Nicht mehr hergeben wollen.

Freilauf Cobalt machte einige probleme. Ist anscheinend sehr wasserempfindlich und neigt zu Rost. Eigentlich nicht tolerierest. Laufräder trotzdem bei mir sehr sehr stabil und nicht klein zu Kriegen. Fähre nobbys 2.4 normal mit Milch und hatte 2pannen in 15 Monaten mit ca. 3500km.

Sram bzw. Avid Bremsen verlieren leider ihren Druckpunkt auf langen Abfahrten. Lang heißt  fimberpass oder so. Snd ansonsten aber ordentlich.

2fach Schaltung heißt entweder ordentlich Dampf in den beinen oder an extrem steilen Passagen absteigen. Prinzipiell ist schieben dann genau so schnell wie fahren aber das ego macht halt schlapp

Die Kinematik ist aus meiner Sicht wirklich Hammer gut.ich fahre sehr steile bergauf und auch sehr steil bergab. Das Rad kann beides wirklich sehr gut und die federwegverhstellungs ist wirklich Super.dämpfereinstellung ist eine Doktorarbeit aber wenn man es nicht hält wie der gute Berg dann klappt das.

Achso Mir ist das Rad 3 Monate nach dem Kauf bei 160 km/h aus der Halterung vom Hektträger geknallt. Nix passiert. Aber ich habe mir aus einem Stück Plastikrohr aus dem Baumarkt  eines Art Schelle geschnitten, mit der ich das Carbon am Kalashnikov ummantele damit ich es nicht von meinem Thule Träger kaputt Drücke. Da muss man bei Carbon höllisch aufpassen.

Also. Geiles Bike, definitiv viel zu teuer. Wer fragen hat, postet sie oder sendet mir ne Mail. Ich hoffe das geht, ist mein erster Beitrag und habe vom ipadtippen jetzt einen fingerkrampf


----------



## grey (11. April 2012)

auch ned schlecht, ultimate kaufen dann übern preis sudern..


----------



## Greatbrian (11. April 2012)

Atone schrieb:


> Achso Mir ist das Rad 3 Monate nach dem Kauf bei 160 km/h aus der Halterung vom Hektträger geknallt. Nix passiert.



ich hab auch nen Heckgepäckträger und mehr als 140 fahr ich nicht und sicher das bike auch noch mal doppelt mim zusätzlichen schloss, oder band, damit nix passiert, wenn die halterung  nicht mehr greift... alter! hoffe du hast drauß gelernt 

Bzgl. dem Lack hab nen 2012er Model in white-magnesium...muss sagen allein die scheiss streben von der Bremse und co haben schon lackschäden verursacht, hab mir jetzt mit 3M-Klebeband geholfen, sieht nicht gut aus, aber naja. Zudem ist es lustig, dass es keine genaue Informationen zum Lack also zum Farbton gibt, habs schon mit ner RAL-tabelle versucht. Aber Anfrage läuft schon das die mal was lack besorgen oder mir zumindest mal den Ton nennen  und JA KLAR  ein Bike brauch Gebrauchsspuren keine Frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (12. April 2012)

> auch ned schlecht, ultimate kaufen dann übern preis sudern..





Ja was bleibt denn anderes übrig, wenn das Eintippen am IPad so umständlich ist





> Achso Mir ist das Rad 3 Monate nach dem Kauf bei 160 km/h aus der Halterung vom Hektträger geknallt. Nix passiert.


----------



## Crazyfist (12. April 2012)

Kann mir jemand evtl. sagen, wo ich einen 180er Bremsadapter für den hinteren Bremssattel bekomme? Orig. ist ja ein 185er montiert und die standard IS Adapter passen ja nicht aufs Jekyll...


----------



## Hihi (12. April 2012)

Hier zum Beispiel:

http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epag...hops/61764971/Products/KP17/SubProducts/KP176

Oder bei einem Cannondale Händler.


----------



## david99 (12. April 2012)

Atone schrieb:


> Achso Mir ist das Rad 3 Monate nach dem Kauf bei 160 km/h aus der Halterung vom Hektträger geknallt. Nix passiert.


wie mann man nur so dämlich sein und mit ner fracht auf dem dach 160 fahren?! und dann noch öffentlich damit prahlen... führerschein-neuling?

ich hoffe man hat dir für diese massive gefährdung anderer verkehrsteilnehmer den lappen für eine mindestens ebenso lange zeit gleich wieder abgenommen 




Atone schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das geht, ist mein erster Beitrag und habe vom ipadtippen jetzt einen fingerkrampf


darwin-award


----------



## Nachtfahrer (12. April 2012)

Verdammte Axt. Beim Einpressen des Reduziersteuersatzes wurde mir mein Berserker Jekyll mit nem fetten Lackabplatzer im Steuersatzbereich zurückgegeben! Ich versuch mal konstruktiv zu bleiben:
Hat hier bisher schon jemand in Erkenntnis bringen können, ob Cannndale über entsprechende Originallacke verfügt ("Greatbrian" vielleicht)?Wäre über die bereits so häufige Hilfe des IBC bzw eurerseits schwer erfreut. Dass es die Lacke in kleinen Plastefläschen gibt, weiß ich zwar - diese sind nur leider meistens sehr spekulativ (ist z.B. "Sobe Green" = "Berserker Green"? 
Ich halte auch nichts von übertriebener Lackpflege, es bleibt schließlich ein Fahrrad. Bei Lackplatzern, die aber durch plötzliche Chainsucks auf ruhiger Straße oder durch Gleichgültigkeit des Fahrradshoppersonals hervorgerufen wird, kommt man dann allerdings doch ins Grübeln, ob es denn nicht eine Lösung gäbe. 

Fotos von nem grünen Jekyll mit 36er Kashima mit grünen Decals werden folgen! 

Achso, noch etwas (falls noch niemand auf die Idee gekommen sein sollte): Ich werd auch noch die Adapterhülse von Syntace für den Vorbau (1.5" auf 1.1/8") als auch die speziellen Spacer (innen für 1.1/8", aussen 1.5") testen. Gibt es eine Steuersatzabdeckung, die genügend Auflagefläche für 1.5" Spacer bietet? Konnte mich nicht damit abfinde, an nem massiven Rahmen nen dürren Vorbau zu fahren...

vielen Dank!


----------



## chorge (12. April 2012)

Wo gibt es grüne Decals für die 36er?!?! HABEN WILL!!!!


----------



## anditirol (12. April 2012)

Ich kaufe mir eine 2te Gabel (Lyric) und würde mir gerne den untern Ring vom Steuersatz zukaufen um mir das Umrüsten von einer auf die andere Gabel zu ersparen. 
Weiss jemand zufällig welcher Steuersatz beim Jekyll Ultimate 2011 verbaut ist? Cane Creek 1,5'', mehr weiss ich nicht. Bekommt man den unteren Ring separat? Wenn ja wo?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## fknobel (12. April 2012)

anditirol schrieb:


> Ich kaufe mir eine 2te Gabel (Lyric) und würde mir gerne den untern Ring vom Steuersatz zukaufen um mir das Umrüsten von einer auf die andere Gabel zu ersparen.
> Weiss jemand zufällig welcher Steuersatz beim Jekyll Ultimate 2011 verbaut ist? Cane Creek 1,5'', mehr weiss ich nicht. Bekommt man den unteren Ring separat? Wenn ja wo?
> 
> Danke im Voraus!



Dito... gleiches spiel bei mir! Bekomm auch ne Lyrik U-Turn Coil mit 1.5 Schaft und will meine 32er FOX als Reserve behalten. 

Hab bisher auch nur das hier gefunden...

http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/kp119

Hab mal ne Mail Geschrieben und gefragt ob es den Unteren Ring auch einzeln zu Kaufen gibt. Werde berichten was da bei raus kommt...


----------



## anditirol (12. April 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Dito... gleiches spiel bei mir! Bekomm auch ne Lyrik U-Turn Coil mit 1.5 Schaft und will meine 32er FOX als Reserve behalten.
> 
> Hab bisher auch nur das hier gefunden...
> 
> ...



ich habe z.b. das gefunden: http://r2-bike.com/cane-creek-steuersatz-unterteil-is-15-zoll_1 
Hab auch mal angefragt und werde berichten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (12. April 2012)

anditirol schrieb:


> ich habe z.b. das gefunden: http://r2-bike.com/cane-creek-steuersatz-unterteil-is-15-zoll_1
> Hab auch mal angefragt und werde berichten...



Da müsste doch eigentlich jeder Gabelkonus passen denke ich !?

z.B. hier nur der Konusring ohne Lager viel günstiger : Gabelkonus in allen Variationen

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Silbersurfer69 (12. April 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Wo gibt es grüne Decals für die 36er?!?! HABEN WILL!!!!




Sind wohl extra Angefertigt,z.b. beim User Schneidwerk,wie Ich gelesen habe hat der aber sehr viel zu tun.


----------



## Silbersurfer69 (12. April 2012)

Ich hab den Remote von der Reverb (Rechts) links Angebaut,geht Super


----------



## anditirol (12. April 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Da müsste doch eigentlich jeder Gabelkonus passen denke ich !?
> 
> z.B. hier nur der Konusring ohne Lager viel günstiger : Gabelkonus in allen Variationen
> 
> Grüße Klaus



Hallo Klaus, 
danke fuer die Info. 
Ich habe ja ein Crane Creek 
Dann sollte der viell. auch passen, oder? 
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29106_Gabelkonus-fuer-40er-Serie-.html

Weiss leider nicht genau ob ich einen aus der 40er Serie habe, es steht nur Cane Creek 1,5 integrated...


----------



## CicliB (12. April 2012)

@Silbersurfer69:
Das ist aber nen extremer Winkel bei den Bremshebeln, bist du son Sitzriese?


----------



## Diablo666 (13. April 2012)

hallo zusammen,

nach dem ich heute morgen in Bad Urach schön Freeriden war, habe ich heute nachmittag endlich die zeit gehabt den ersten Double an unserer strecke fertig zustellen und meinem Jekyll seine ersten flugstuden verpassen.

Ich hoffe die bilder gefallen euch. Video von Bad Urach wird in den nächsten tagen online gestellt.

Gruß Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (13. April 2012)

Sehr geil!!!!


----------



## Funsports_Z (14. April 2012)

Nachtfahrer schrieb:


> Verdammte Axt. Beim Einpressen des Reduziersteuersatzes wurde mir mein Berserker Jekyll mit nem fetten Lackabplatzer im Steuersatzbereich zurückgegeben! Ich versuch mal konstruktiv zu bleiben:
> Hat hier bisher schon jemand in Erkenntnis bringen können, ob Cannndale über entsprechende Originallacke verfügt ("Greatbrian" vielleicht)?Wäre über die bereits so häufige Hilfe des IBC bzw eurerseits schwer erfreut. Dass es die Lacke in kleinen Plastefläschen gibt, weiß ich zwar - diese sind nur leider meistens sehr spekulativ (ist z.B. "Sobe Green" = "Berserker Green"?
> Ich halte auch nichts von übertriebener Lackpflege, es bleibt schließlich ein Fahrrad. Bei Lackplatzern, die aber durch plötzliche Chainsucks auf ruhiger Straße oder durch Gleichgültigkeit des Fahrradshoppersonals hervorgerufen wird, kommt man dann allerdings doch ins Grübeln, ob es denn nicht eine Lösung gäbe.
> 
> ...



Autsch, mit dem Lack

.... aber mal ganz ehrlich, das hat ich noch vergessen zu erwähnen, die Lackquali is ab Werk schon echt eines Cdales unwürdig; bei mir is ein ca. 5cm langer Läufer unter dem Klarlack im Oberrohr drin
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.   

Da hilft kein Lackstift mehr, da hilft nur noch ordentlich auf die Fresse packen, und dann gleich ordentlich neulackiern, weils sichs dann lohnt und weil der Original- Lack nicht wirklich viel aushalten dürfte. Nee, das Bike is echt genial, aber auf die Nummer bin ich echt sauer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, da bin ich besseres von cdale gewohnt.


Dürrer Vorbau muß nich sein, gibt doch den guten alten OnePointFive, auch in 1 1/8", der is dann immernoch im 1,5" format, nur das dann die Wandstärke bei 1/ 1/8" noch viel massiver ausfällt.


----------



## fknobel (14. April 2012)

Hi,

Der Lack ist nicht nur nicht der Renner, sondern auch noch total dick! Ich Schätze mal auf dem Bike sind locker 200-300g Lack. 
Je nach dem wie meins Ende des Jahres aussieht und was Cannondale zum Thema neu Lackieren sagt, Wird meins neu Lackiert. Bock hätte ich ja auf die alte Team Lackierung... Vorn Schwarz/Orange und hinten Alu nur mit Klarlack. 

Vg

Florian


----------



## Nachtfahrer (14. April 2012)

@ chorge: die 36, die ich habe, ist praktisch nagelneu, stammt aber aus nem Trek Slash 9. Dieses hat ebenfalls eine teilweise grüne Lackierung. Der Farbton ist zwar nicht "Berserker Green" passt jedoch trotzdem sehr gut zum Jekyll, da kaum auffallend. Da ich jedoch nicht sicher war, ob mir die Deacls gefallen, hab ich vorsichtshalber noch andere geordert (die Decals sind aber generell für Fox 2011/2012 Talas Gabeln gemacht und nicht speziell für die 36er :/, übrigens in "applegreen"). Bis jetzt hab ich sie noch nicht vorliegen, werd aber mal bescheid geben, wie sie aussehen.

Hier mal der Link jener Seite:

http://www.bikesdecals.com/2011-fox-talas-decals-kit-for-white-fork-p-594.html

@Funsports Z: Ich muss dir eindeutig Recht geben! Die Lackqualität lässt eindeutig zu wünschen übrig. Bei Cannondales Preispolitik sollte man mehr erwarten dürfen! Das mit nem Läufer hat man wahrscheinlich nicht mal bei einem Baumarktfahrrad...

Das mit dem Vorbau werd ich mal checken, danke!


----------



## Andi_85 (15. April 2012)

So nun ist meines auch "bald" fertig. 










Vorbau sieht zwar gewöhnungsbedürftig aus. Aber er erfüllt ja seinen Zweck. 

Was ich noch ändern muss ist die Leitung zur Reverb, da nervt die Schlaufe doch sehr arg.

Dann eine Frage zum zweiten Bild. Ist bei euch die Zugführung von Bremse hinten und Dämpfer auch nach links ums Steuerrohr verlegt?

Dann gibt es doch für die Pumpe einen sogeannten Reset Adapter. Hat mir da jemand einen Link wo ich diesen bestellen könnte?

Bis zu welchem Bremsendruchmesser ist das Jekyll hinten frei gegeben? Auch 200er?


Gruß
Andi


----------



## david99 (15. April 2012)

wow das hält mit dem turm  ich dacht immer mehr wie 3-4cm sollt man nich machen, dann wird das ganze instabil...


----------



## Andi_85 (15. April 2012)

Hm echt?  Den Gabeleinbau hab ich von einem Händler machen lassen.


----------



## david99 (15. April 2012)

was?! das ja dann richtig übel... ich hab stattdessen einen 35grad vorbau genommen, das sieht nicht ganz so schlimm aus

ich würd auch mal sagen der rahmen is dir ne nr zu klein


----------



## krokerleguane (15. April 2012)

Hi, 
das geht so gar nicht  Genau nen Vorbau mit nem größeren Winkel und nen Lenker mit mehr rise. Dann kannst du auch ohne Spacer fahren. Sieht einfach besser aus.
Grüße Berthold


----------



## Andi_85 (15. April 2012)

Ja denk auch das es besser aussieht. 
Dann kommt das auch noch auf meine ToDo-Liste.

Aber vorerst kann man doch damit fahren oder gibt es wie david99 geschrieben hat Stabilitätsprobleme?

@david99, hast du den original Lenker dran gelassen oder dann einen mit mehr Rise genommen? Falls ja welchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## david99 (15. April 2012)

ich hab den lenker so gelassen, ein truvativ hussefelt mit 30mm rise, der wird dir aber vielleicht schon zu schmal sein..


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (15. April 2012)

david99 schrieb:


> ich würd auch mal sagen der rahmen is dir ne nr zu klein



Das mit der zu kleinen Rahmengröße sehe ich nicht so wenn die Oberrohrlänge bei ihm passt !!!

Schau dir mal meinen XL-Rahmen an und wie weit die Sattelstütze da raus steht !
Das ist ne 40cm Stütze die schon gut 1cm über Max. rausgezogen ist !!!!







Echt eklig aber was will man machen wenn die meisten Hersteller (seit einigen Jahren auch CD) nur noch XL = 51cm Rahmen bauen !!!!
Gefällt mir auch nicht und sieht aus wie ein Kinderrad unter mir !

Ich habe aber bei 1,98cm eine Schrittlänge von 100cm und dann ist das halt so !!!

Ich liebe mein Ur-Scalpel in Rahmenhöhe XL = 56cm !!!
Beim ersten Scalpel waren sogar die L - Rahmen 56cm hoch und nur in der Oberrohrlänge kürzer !


----------



## CicliB (15. April 2012)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> So nun ist meines auch "bald" fertig.
> 
> Was ich noch ändern muss ist die Leitung zur Reverb, da nervt die Schlaufe doch sehr arg.
> 
> ...



zur Reverb: Scheuert die Leitung nicht am Bein wenn versenkt?

Zugführung: Ist bei meinem im Auslieferungszustand auch so gewesen.

Reset: z.B. http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p19577_Airport-micro-Abschaltadapter-.html

Bremse: Je nach Scheibenadapter PM: 
http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epag...hops/61764971/Products/KP17/SubProducts/KP175


----------



## chorge (15. April 2012)

Wenn die Rahmengröße ansonsten passt, kann das mit der Sattelstütze durchaus passieren! Bei meinem Claymore ist die Stütze auch am Limit. Trotz Größe L hat es nur ein 46cm Sattelrohr... XL wäre aber unhandlich. 
Meine Freundin hat das Jekyll in M, ist 1,77m, und die Stütze ist dennoch extrem weit draußen - lange Beine! Extremitätenmonster, sagt sie selbst...


----------



## Andi_85 (15. April 2012)

@David99, meinst du mich mit dem zu kleinen Rahmen? 
Die Sattelstütze war noch nicht auf der richtigen Höhe als ich das Bild gemacht habe!  Geht nochn bisschen nach unten. 

Selbst bin ich 1,85m groß, Schirttlänge 87cm. Und ich finde das L ist genau richtig. 

@CicliB ja das reibt schon. Wie gesagt da bin ich auch noch nicht so ganz zufrieden mit der Verlegung. Wird auf jeden Fall geändert!

Danke für die Links. 


Nochmals kurz die Frage, gibt es mit dem jetzigen Vorbau bei meinem bedenken zwecks Stabilität?


----------



## krokerleguane (15. April 2012)

Hi, 
ich bin auch 1,89 und fahre L, das ist perfekt im Trail. Wenn ich meine Kindschock ganz draußen hab (435-er mit 15cm Verstellweg) dann ist die Markierung noch 1,5cm im Rahmen. 
Wenn alles ganz drin ist und versenkt, hab ich das handlichste EnduroTrailbike unter mir, dass ich je hatte 
Grüße berthold


----------



## chorge (15. April 2012)

Kannst du mal deine KS bitte ausmessen? Wie lange ist sie denn genau von der Klemmschiene bis runter zur Unterkannte der Sattelstütze? Sind das 435mm, oder messen die die Stützenlänge bis irgendwo an das letzte Ende eine Klemmschraube? DANKE!!


----------



## Michael_H (15. April 2012)

Hallo,

meine Sattelstütze sieht nach 5 Monaten so aus:






Ich wollte eigentlich auf eine Syntace Carbon P6 umsteigen, aber die Lust ist mir gerade vergangen. 
Am besten gehe ich mit dem Rad zum Händler und lasse es ausreiben oder?


----------



## chorge (15. April 2012)

Ja! Und steig im gehörig aufs Dach, warum er das nicht beim Verkauf bereits gemacht hat!!!! Dues gehört nämlich zu seinen Aufgaben!!!! tststs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (15. April 2012)

inzwischen sollt er ja eh schon ausgerieben sein


----------



## krokerleguane (15. April 2012)

Hi, 
hier ein Bild ï



GrÃ¼Ãe berthold

ps. heiÃt natÃ¼rlich EiNschubmarke nicht EiSchubmarke


----------



## chorge (15. April 2012)

Super 1000 Dank!!! Dann könnte die LEV vielleicht doch noch für mich interessant sein, falls die Jungs da genaus messen... *freu*


----------



## NoX_Rider (15. April 2012)

Michael_H schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> meine Sattelstütze sieht nach 5 Monaten so aus:
> 
> ...



Sah bei mir am anfang auch so aus!! Is ne Schweißstelle relativ weit oben, die das verursacht, ich habs mit grobem Schleifpapier problemlos wegbekomme!!


----------



## Michael_H (15. April 2012)

NoX_Rider schrieb:


> Sah bei mir am anfang auch so aus!! Is ne Schweißstelle relativ weit oben, die das verursacht, ich habs mit grobem Schleifpapier problemlos wegbekomme!!



Bei mir scheint das an der unteren Schweißnaht zu sein, das bekomme ich nicht so einfach weg, oben komme ich ja noch mit dem Finger dran, da fühlt sich alles glatt an. Naja, Montag mal mit dem Händler telefonieren.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (15. April 2012)

Michael_H schrieb:


> Bei mir scheint das an der unteren Schweißnaht zu sein, das bekomme ich nicht so einfach weg, oben komme ich ja noch mit dem Finger dran, da fühlt sich alles glatt an. Naja, Montag mal mit dem Händler telefonieren.



Dann nimm doch mal ne Rundfeile und los gehts !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (15. April 2012)

> Beim ersten Scalpel waren sogar die L - Rahmen 56cm hoch und nur in der Oberrohrlänge kürzer !




Das wäre wiederum für mich ein no go. Aus diesem Grund bin ich auch von Cube/Ghost abgekommen, da wird es immer nur höher, aber nicht wesentlich länger bei den Größen.




> Echt eklig aber was will man machen wenn die meisten Hersteller (seit einigen Jahren auch CD) nur noch XL = 51cm Rahmen bauen !!!!
> Gefällt mir auch nicht und sieht aus wie ein Kinderrad unter mir !




Darum habe ich mich schon seit längerer Zeit mit 29ern angfreundet, allerdings mit 191cm und 90 cm SL passt das Jekyll in XL perfekt die 29er waren bisher immer entweder unverhältnismässig teuer oder nicht zu bekommen. Bei 200cm Körpergröße wäre 26Zoll keine Option mehr für mich gewesen.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (15. April 2012)

Matze. schrieb:


> Darum habe ich mich schon seit längerer Zeit mit 29ern angfreundet, allerdings mit 191cm und 9 cm SL passt das Jekyll in XL perfekt die 29er waren bisher immer entweder unverhältnismässig teuer oder nicht zu bekommen. Bei 200cm Körpergröße wäre 26Zoll keine Option mehr für mich gewesen.



Das mit den 29'ern ist bei meiner/unsrer Größe echt eine Option die ich auch mal austesten werde wenn ich mal nen günstigen Rahmen geschossen bekomme !


----------



## Funsports_Z (16. April 2012)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Hm echt?  Den Gabeleinbau hab ich von einem Händler machen lassen.



Echt? 

Wat hat der Kerle sich dabei gedacht? Für den Aufbau brauchste ja noch n BMX- Vorbau- Pad/Polster; das könnt sonst empfindlich wehtun wenns nach vorne abgeht.

Normalweise: Richtige Höhe festlegen mit 1- 3 dünnen Spacern (in dem Falle wohl einer - 1,5 von denen) und dann bündig mit Vorbau - 1/2 mm absägen (Rohrschneider) und für mehr Höhe, Vorbau- Winkel + Lenker- Rise

Das wird wohl halten mit den Spacern, wär mir beim Bolzen aber nich geheuer.


----------



## Diablo666 (17. April 2012)

so und hier der angekündigte zusammenschnitt von meinem ausflug auf die alb.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20462

gruß Max


----------



## NoX_Rider (20. April 2012)

Morgen,

habe die tage ma die Dämpferumlenkung vom Rahmen abgebaut und die Achsklemmung gefettet, jetzt is jegliches knacken verschwunden!!

Allerdings habe ich das problem, das der Hinterbau ansich jetzt ein kleines spiel aufweist, wenn man am hinterrad zieht!! Ist das normal oder habe ich die Schwinge nicht richtig verbaut ? 

Bei Fehlmontage meinerseits jetzt die Frage: gibts da einen Trick mit den Hülsen  oder gar ein spezielles Werkzeug ? 

grüße Marco


----------



## Greatbrian (20. April 2012)

Moinsen,

mal ne Frage zur allgemeine Pflege. Ich habe bisher die Buchsen/Gelenke sauber gehalten und nur selten etwas geölt. Wie macht ihr das so buchsen auch einölen, oder nur mit wasser sauber halten? Ich weiss nur, dass man es bei anderen Bikes nicht machen sollte, daher die frage


----------



## anditirol (20. April 2012)

NoX_Rider schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> habe die tage ma die Dämpferumlenkung vom Rahmen abgebaut und die Achsklemmung gefettet, jetzt is jegliches knacken verschwunden!!
> 
> ...




Die oberen 2 Achsen müssen mit Hilfe eines Montagetools ( KP169, gibts bei CD oder beim CD Händler ) verbaut werden. Zudem ist wichtig dass zuerst seitlich mit dem Montagetool geklemmt (der untere Drehpunkt zugedreht) und dann erst die Klemmschrauben festgedreht werden, wobei das wahrscheinlich eh klar ist... 
Gruss Andi


----------



## NoX_Rider (20. April 2012)

anditirol schrieb:


> Die oberen 2 Achsen müssen mit Hilfe eines Montagetools ( KP169, gibts bei CD oder beim CD Händler ) verbaut werden. Zudem ist wichtig dass zuerst seitlich mit dem Montagetool geklemmt (der untere Drehpunkt zugedreht) und dann erst die Klemmschrauben festgedreht werden, wobei das wahrscheinlich eh klar ist...
> Gruss Andi



Ach, warum hab ich mir das nur gedacht.... jetzt is man das kancken los und hat direkt nen anders problem 

Danke für die Antwort !!


----------



## Teex (21. April 2012)

Also das Montagetool ist nicht nur zum Lager einpressen, wie mir ein Händler weiß machen wollte, auch zum spielfrei einstellen des Hinterbaus.
Zudem muss man darauf achten das die beiden Steckachsen in entgegen gesetzte Richtungen verbaut werden, den Fehler hatte ich auch gemacht (Claymore Hinterbau ers.) und somit hatte ich Spiel in der oberen Dämperaufnahme.


----------



## NoX_Rider (22. April 2012)

Von Lager einpressen wa hier auch nie die Rede ! Mir gings von anfang an um das Spiel am Hinterbau!
Habe das Problem mit ner Schraubzwinge und einem passenden Gegenstück für Hülse und Achse gelöst, lässt sich super vorspannen zum verschrauben

gegengesetzt montiert ist das ganze bei mir auch !

greez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teex (22. April 2012)

darauf wollte ich auch nicht hinaus das waren nur die Aussagen als ich mir das Tool zulegen wollte


----------



## Wern (22. April 2012)

Ich schreib jetzt auch mal meine Erfahrungen zum Jekyll hier rein.
Ich hab das Bike jetzt auf 3 unterschiedlichen Touren gefahren und vergleiche es mit meinem Vorgängerbike, das Canyon Torque ES mit 36er Talas.

Bike ist Jekyll 3 aus 2011. Änderungen zur Serie: Reverb Sattelstütze, SRAM X-Guide mit X0 Kurbel 2 fach. Große Scheibe vorne und 740er Lenker.
Für die Alpen hab ich jetzt noch den Nobby Nic vorne gegen Muddy Mary GG ausgetauscht. 

1. Mittelgebirgstrailtour nähe Nürnberg. 
Trails sind eher einfach und flowig, Anstiege trotzdem steil.
Das Jekyll ging perfekt. Im 90mm Modus geht es wunderbar bergauf. Allerdings benutze ich die Absenkung der Talas sehr wohl. Ohne geht es meiner Meinung nach wesentlich schlechter. Bergab auch wieder perfekt. Bike liegt gut, ist handlich und hat keine Probleme mit dem Trail. Allerdings ist dieser auch nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll.
Fazit: Bergauf und im flachen, wesentlich besser als das Torque, runter kein Unterschied.


2. Isartrails München.
Bike geht auch da sehr gut. Bin fast alles im 90mm Modus gefahren, da sehr viel kurze Anstiege dabei sind. Wegen 5m Umschalten auf Flow Mode ist nicht mein Ding. Im 90mm Einstellung ist es zwar schon straff, aber für Isartrails locker ausreichend. Wichtigstes Feature hier ist die Remote Sattelstütze. Ohne die wäre es nur halb so lustig.
Fazit: wesentlich spritziger als das Torque, dass war allerdings auch zu viel des guten für die Isartrails.

3. Alpentrail am Kochelsee
Auf die Tour war ich am gespanntesten. Das das Jekyll im Mittelgebirge und auf einfachen Trails gut geht hab ich auch vermutet. Jetzt steil, nass und teilweise verblockt. Andere Nummer, das Jekyll wird aber immer besser. Lässt sich perfekt fahren, keine Überschlagsgefühle, super wendig und schluckt auch gut was weg. Hatte auf jeden Fall nie das Gefühl es sei überfordert.
Fazit: Hier besonders interessant der Vergleich mit dem Torque. Das Torque war schon ein Bügeleisen auf Alpentrails. Allerdings nur das das Heck, die 36 war immer bockig und hat den Federweg nie ausgenutzt. Das macht die 32 jetzt viel besser. Wunderbar sensibel, Federweg wird ausgenutzt. Steifigkeitsunterschiede hab ich jetzt keine bemerkt. Bin ich wahrscheinlich zu unsensibel.
Bis heute vermisse ich eine fettere Gabel vorne nicht.

Gesamteindruck Jekyll:
Insgesamt das vielfältigere Bike als zB mein altes Torque. V.a bergauf und auf flachen Trails ist das Jekyll weit überlegen. Bergab bis jetzt auch wirklich ein Traumrad.

Nachteil: 
- Lackqualität ist katastrophal. Der kleinste Kontakt mit Feinden führt zu Abplatzern. Da war Canyon wesentlich besser.
- Gewicht, das Jekyll ist kein Leichtgewicht, fällt allerdings nur beim Tragen auf. Schwerer als das Torque ist es aber auch nicht.
- Ausstattung, Serienbereifung sind sch...e, und 3fach finde ich bei einem Bike wie dem Jekyll auch fehl am Platz. Das es Cannondale so schwer macht eine Kettenführung mit Bash zu installieren ist auch am Einsatzgebiet vorbeientwickelt.
Zu den Felgen kann ich noch nicht viel sagen. Wenn sie kaputt gehen, kommen breitere drauf.
- Bunny Hop und Wheelie Fähigkeit. Komisch, aber das Jekyll lässt sich extrem schwergängig in den Manual und in den Bunny Hop ziehen. Warum verstehe ich nicht.
Ich hoffe das wird mit der Zeit (Gewöhnung) besser.

Bis jetzt kann ich das Bike nur empfehlen. Wenn der Dämpfer hält, und nach 3 Jahren noch ein bisschen Lack übrig ist, hat sich der Kauf gelohnt.


----------



## NoxaJack (23. April 2012)

ich habe ja genau das gleiche und ich muss sagen dein bericht spiegelt genau auch meine erfahrung wieder .. wobei mich auch mit am meisten die lackqualität überrascht hat ... und das zB an der Schwinge und an der dem Hinterrad zugewandten Seite des Sitzrohr ... was ich da an lackabplatzer habe is echt nich mehr feierlich .. klar sagt man es is ein MTB un pipapo aber dennoch finde ich sollte die Quali wesentlich besser sein in diesem Preissegment. Mich würde ja mal interessieren was Cannondale selber dazu sagt  ....


----------



## Funsports_Z (24. April 2012)

Wern schrieb:


> I
> - Bunny Hop und Wheelie Fähigkeit. Komisch, aber das Jekyll lässt sich extrem schwergängig in den Manual und in den Bunny Hop ziehen. Warum verstehe ich nicht.
> Ich hoffe das wird mit der Zeit (Gewöhnung) besser.



Original Vorbau? Mit dem nem "Kurzen" (45mm) wird das Bike viel verspielter und springt fast von selbst. 

Der flachere Lenkwinkel der großen Talas tut sicher auch was dazu.

Und zum missratenen Lack sollten wir vielleicht ma ne IG gründen.


----------



## dasphonk (25. April 2012)

Morgen!

Hat mittlerweile schon jemand seinen Dämpfer zur "Jahresinspektion" geschickt und kann dazu etwas schreiben?

Dann an alle mit einer Reverb: Ich bin immer noch am probieren und suchen nach der optimalen Leitungsverlegung. Hier würde ich mich über Anregungen oder Fotos freuen.


----------



## NoxaJack (25. April 2012)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> Hat mittlerweile schon jemand seinen Dämpfer zur "Jahresinspektion" geschickt und kann dazu etwas schreiben?
> 
> Dann an alle mit einer Reverb: Ich bin immer noch am probieren und suchen nach der optimalen Leitungsverlegung. Hier würde ich mich über Anregungen oder Fotos freuen.



hier in meinem album kannst du meine variante sehen und ich komme damit gut zurecht ... http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1085503


----------



## dasphonk (25. April 2012)

NoxaJack schrieb:


> hier in meinem album kannst du meine variante sehen und ich komme damit gut zurecht ... http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1085503




So, oder so sehr ähnlich habe ich es derzeit auch gelöst. Wenn die Sattelstütze voll versenkt ist, hängt dann aber eine Menge Leitung auf der Umlenkung/Schwinge. Es wird wohl kaum anders gehen!?


----------



## anditirol (25. April 2012)

dasphonk schrieb:


> So, oder so sehr ähnlich habe ich es derzeit auch gelöst. Wenn die Sattelstütze voll versenkt ist, hängt dann aber eine Menge Leitung auf der Umlenkung/Schwinge. Es wird wohl kaum anders gehen!?


Doch gibts schon, siehe z.B. das Bike von Jerome Clementz:


----------



## fknobel (25. April 2012)

Geile Farbe hat das Bike... Kawasaki Laubfroschgrün!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachtfahrer (25. April 2012)

Das Problem, dass die Leitung blöderweise auf der Schwinge bzw. Umlenkhebel liegt (und dort natürlich ordentlich reibt  ) habe ich auch. Ich habe hier nur einen kleinen transparenten Patch runtergeklebt - sehr unauffällig. Noch unauffälliger wär ne Stealth - Reverb (und vermutlich wieder mit anderen Problemen verbunden...)

Die Art und Weise, wie Jerome Clementz das gelöst hat ist halt sehr pragmatisch...klappern dürfte da wohl nichts mehr. Aber irgendwie...suboptimal

Die Farbkombo ist aber schon der Knaller!


----------



## dasphonk (25. April 2012)

Vorweg: Die Farbe ist der Knaller!

Bin bei der Lösung etwas skeptisch. Ich habe mir bereits die Leitung mal weggeknickt und durfte mir dann so einen Ersatznippel für den Schlauchanschluss am Sattel besorgen. Dabei bin ich mich mit der Leitung beim Verladen hängengeblieben. 
Ob das "langzeitstabil" ist, bezweifle ich!?!? Mit eigenem Schrauber aber sicher egal...


----------



## fasj (25. April 2012)

Was passiert eigendlich mit der Reverb wenn der Schlauch kaputt geht ?
Bleibt der Sattel oben, oder geht er runter?

fasj


----------



## fknobel (25. April 2012)

Bleibt oben... die Hydraulik wird nur zum Entriegeln benötigt!


----------



## MasterJD (25. April 2012)

So, hab jetzt endlich auch noch ein 2011er günstig erstehen können


....




Um dann zu Hause zu bemerken, dass die Sitzstrebe ne fette Delle hat 

Naja, der Händler kümmert sich drum, hats selbst nicht gemerkt, ist auch recht unauffällig die Delle, weil der Lack nicht beschädigt ist. Mal sehen, wies weiter geht.


----------



## chorge (25. April 2012)

Shit - sowas ist natürlich ätzend...

P.S.: Falls du keinen Bock auf die weißen Griffe hast - ich nehm sie!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (25. April 2012)

Und mach doch bitte ein Bild von der Delle...


----------



## Wern (25. April 2012)

Glückwunsch,

kauf dir neue Pedale und einen anderen Vorderreifen.

Dann ist das ein richtig gutes Bike.

GT


----------



## MasterJD (25. April 2012)

Ein Bild kann ich leider grad nicht machen weil ich das Bike beim Händler gelassen habe, damit es keine Probleme gibt, falls keine neue passende Sitzstrebe mehr verfügbar ist...
Die Delle befindet sich halt ziemlich am Ende der linken Sitzstrebe zum hinteren Gelenk hin und zieht sich senkrecht durch die gesamte Strebe. Ich schätze mal, das Alu ist so um 1-2 mm eingedrückt. Komischerweise ist der Lack an der Stelle noch völlig intakt, und das obwohl sich hier einige über die Lackqualität beschwert haben 

Der Händler ruft an, wenn er mehr weiß, werde dann hier berichten.

PS @chorge das mit den Griffen können wir gern machen, wenn ich das Bike wieder habe


----------



## MasterJD (25. April 2012)

Wern schrieb:


> Glückwunsch,
> 
> kauf dir neue Pedale und einen anderen Vorderreifen.
> 
> ...



Jaja das waren nur Testpedale um vom Händler nach Hause zu fahren


----------



## NoxaJack (25. April 2012)

was fahrt ihr für ein antrieb an euern Jekylls, eher shimano oder eher sram ... bin nämlich am überlegen von meinen xt erstmal auf x9 umzusteigen und hinten gleich nen X0 schaltwerk dranzubauen .. nur bin ich halt am überlegen ob es das birngt .. für meinungen und anregungen wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Frorider86 (25. April 2012)

Schaltungstechnisch bin ich von Shimanski auf Sram X9 umgestiegen. Bin hell auf begeistert. Vor 3-4 Jahren war Shimanski nicht so knackig und direkt wie Sram. Joar und jetzt bin ich da hängen geblieben


----------



## NoxaJack (26. April 2012)

okay danke schon mal  aber eigentlich soll ja shimano jetzt im sinne der knackigkeit nachgezogen haben .. oder?!


----------



## JackRackam (26. April 2012)

_BesserwisserModus ein_

Shima*No* wird umgangssprachlich auch Shimpanso bezeichnet...

_BesserwisserModus aus_


----------



## d-lo (26. April 2012)

JackRackam schrieb:


> _BesserwisserModus ein_
> 
> Shima*No* wird umgangssprachlich auch Shimpanso bezeichnet...
> 
> _BesserwisserModus aus_


----------



## NoxaJack (26. April 2012)

also liege ich richtig in der annahme das hier eher zu sram tendiert wird?! un wieso .. dachte immer die sollen sich nichts nehmen .. bis aufs gewicht evtl  X9 - 230g ... XT - 290g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazyfist (26. April 2012)

Ich hab mein Jekyll vor kurzem komplett auf XT (2012) 2x10 umgestellt und bin sehr zufrieden damit - abgesehen davon, dass der Umwerfer nicht ohne kleinem Umbau in den Rahmen gepasst hat. Bin aber die Shimano (Saint) von meinem vorigen Bike gewohnt gewesen und wollte auf das 2-Way-Release nicht verzichten...


----------



## anditirol (26. April 2012)

NoxaJack schrieb:


> also liege ich richtig in der annahme das hier eher zu sram tendiert wird?! un wieso .. dachte immer die sollen sich nichts nehmen .. bis aufs gewicht evtl  X9 - 230g ... XT - 290g



Ich fahre auch SRAM, glaub aber dass derzeit Shimano die Nase vorn hat... Vor allem das neue Trail-Schaltwerk ist wirklich sehr gut, bins vor kurzem erst einen Zeit lang Test gefahren...


----------



## d-lo (26. April 2012)

NoxaJack schrieb:


> also liege ich richtig in der annahme das hier eher zu sram tendiert wird?! un wieso .. dachte immer die sollen sich nichts nehmen .. bis aufs gewicht evtl  X9 - 230g ... XT - 290g



Bin früher nur Shimano (XT, XTR) gefahren und war auch sehr zufrieden damit. An meinem Jekyll (4er) waren/sind Sram-Komponenten verbaut (X7), mit denen bin ich auch sehr zufrieden. Hab mittlerweile auf X9 und XO umgebaut, aber nicht aus der Not oder Unzufriedenheit heraus, sondern weil ich die Teile von nem Freund gebraucht billig bekommen habe..
Prinzipiell ist es Geschmackssache, schenken tun die sich nicht viel. Ich persönlich mag das knackige Schaltverhalten von Sram sehr gerne, und auf die Trigger stellt man sich schnell um. Obwohl ich das Schalten mit Daumen und Zeigefinger schon noch einen Ticken besser finden würde.


----------



## NoxaJack (26. April 2012)

naja ich habe mir mittlerweile schon angwöhnt nur mit daumen zu schalten  .. naja dann werde ich mal sehen was wird  ... danke schon mal


----------



## fasj (26. April 2012)

Hallo,
fahre auch beides auf verschiedenen Bikes.

Hebel SLX; Umwerfer X9; Schaltwerk XT; 10f; Jekyll 3
Hebel LX; Umwerfer XT; Schaltwerk XT; 9f; Stadtrad
Hebel X0; Umwerfer XT; Schaltwerk X0; 9f; AMS125

Schenkt sich nicht wirklich viel. 
War begeisterter Drehgriff Fahrer. Inzwischen aber auf Trigger gewechselt.
Was mir an Shimano besser gefällt, dass ich mit Daumen und Zeigefinger runterschalten kann.
Merke es aber nur beim Umstieg.
Mit den Matchmakern ist das Cockpit bei SRAM "aufgeräumter". Ich weiß es geht auch bei Shimano, aber teuerer.

Allerdings empfinge ich die Shimanoteile Preislich besser.
Bei Kette und Kassette biin ich auf Shimano XT zurück, da auf XT Niveau am billigsten.

fasj


----------



## Michael_H (27. April 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> P.S.: Falls du keinen Bock auf die weißen Griffe hast - ich nehm sie!!!



Wenn du welche haben willst, habe meine recht schnell ab gemacht, da sie anscheinend meine Handschuhe "fressen". Sie sind recht rau und daran blieb das Leder der Handschuhe hängen. Melde dich mal, wenn du wieder in Ulm oder Umgebung bist.
Ansonsten bin ich mit dem Bike super zufrieden, habe seit Nov. 2011 nun die ersten 1100km runter geschrubbt. Die Adapterlösung für die HT2 Kurbel macht keine Probleme und das Gewicht ist fahr fertig inzwischen bei 13,3 kg mit Icon AL Pedalen. 
Nächste Woche geht es damit zum Gardasee, mal schauen wie es sich dort so schlägt. 
Ein Bild folgt noch, muss es vorher nur noch putzen, war doch recht schlammig die letzten Tage im Blautal.


----------



## chorge (27. April 2012)

Es ging mir um das blau-weiß... Da diese aber keine Schraubgriffe sind, ist es leider uninteressant. :-(


----------



## MasterJD (27. April 2012)

So, hab mein Bike jetzt erstmal wieder. Neuer Hinterbau wird von Cannondale verschickt, geht auf Garantie, so wie's aussieht ist die Delle wohl schon in deren Fabrik vor dem Lackieren entstanden...

Hier ein Bild von der Delle:








Leider ist noch keine Schutzfolie an dem Bike dran. Kann mir einer von euch sagen, wo ich am besten eine bestelle? (zum selbst zuschneiden)
Auch ein Link zu nem Kettenstrebenschutz wäre hilfreich. Hab da mal von so einer Seite gelesen, da kann man den selbst beschriften  weiß einer von euch die WWW-Adresse?


----------



## fknobel (27. April 2012)

Hallo,

Na das ist ja ne nette Delle! Das das keinem aufgefallen ist? 

Also Schutzfolie bekommst du gute bei Polo (dem Motorad Laden). Ist vom Preis her Top! Ansonsten bin ich inzwischen zum guten alten Transparenten Tesa Paketband übergegangen. Was bei regelmäßigem auswechseln, was ich eh mache weil die ränder irgendwann immer dreckig aussehen, auch reicht.

Für den Kettenstrebenschutz nehme ich immer einen alten schlauch den ich längs aufschneide und wickel den Stram um die untere Strebe. Alles andere Funktioniert meiner Meinung nach nur unzureichend bzw. scheuern die Neopren Teile bei Schlam und Sand irgendwann auch den Lack kaputt.

Vg
Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_85 (27. April 2012)

Ich hab mir hier eine Folie bestellt.

http://www.lackprotect.de/314.html


----------



## Andi_85 (27. April 2012)

Ich bräuchte mal hilft bei der Montage einer XO Kurbel.

Als erstes mal ein Bild der Anleitung




Das Jekyll hat ja eine Gehäusebreite von 73mm. Also fallen die zwei Distanzringe weg (grün markiert).
Nun sind aber laut Anleitung vor den zwei grün markierten Distanzringe noch zwei andere, da ja die Lager 1-2mm nach innen versetzt sind.


Kann mir da jemand sagen woher ich die bekomme?
Oder brauch ich doch die zwei 2,5mm Distanzringe (gründ markierten) wegen der Versetzung der Lager nach innen?


----------



## Teex (27. April 2012)

schau noch mal auf der Kurbel (Kettenblattseite) nach bei meiner FSA  Standardkurbel sah es nicht so aus als könnte man den abbekommen. Nach der Demontage hatte ich den Spacer in der Hand ist/war nur auf der Kettenblattseite vorhanden.


----------



## Andi_85 (27. April 2012)

Also bei meiner FSA Kurbel ist nur der dicke silberne Distanzring drauf (Kettenblattseite).
Dieser ist (in schwarz) auf meiner XO wie auf der Anleitung angegeben auf der Kettenblattseite.

Aber lieg ich richtig das man den Versatz mit den zwei Distanzringen ausgleichen muss?

Das hier sind ja die zwei Distanzringe unter Punkt 6 laut Anleitung oder? http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31587_Innenlager-Spacer-BB30---PF30-.html
Kann man diese dann auch verwenden? Weil so wie es jetzt ist hab ich ja keine 73mm, der Versatz nach innen zu den Lagern dürfte so 2-3mm betragen. Dann würde das ja mit 2,5mm Distanzringen wieder den Ausgleich auf 73mm bringen. 
Aber richtig wärs ja natürlich nicht. Oder weiß sonst noch jemand wo man die zwei anderen Distanzringe bekommen könnte?


----------



## Teex (27. April 2012)

so wie ich die Anleitung lesen keine Ringe bei 73mm und 83mm BB-Breite und mit 68mm jeweils einen pro Seite


----------



## Andi_85 (27. April 2012)

Ja so lese ich das ja auch. 
Das Tretlagergehäuse hat auch 73mm.

Aber die Lager sind um 2-3 mm nach innen versetzt. Somit fehlt mir hier ja auf jeder Seite ein Distanzring.
Hier auf diesem Bild sieht man es auch gut.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Genau das wo "Sram 30mm Spindel" draufsteht fehlt mir.

Nun ist die Frage, gibts das einzeln zu kaufen oder muss ich mir einen ganzes Innenlager kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teex (27. April 2012)

hmm da bin leider überfragt :C hab mir mein BB30 nicht lange angeschaut sondern gleich ausgebaut vielleicht wissen die anderen mehr hier.

Für mich wurde ich sagen wenn die BB30 Lager plan abschließen würde ich es ausprobieren wenn nicht brauchst du wohl die Kappen


----------



## Funsports_Z (28. April 2012)

NoxaJack schrieb:


> was fahrt ihr für ein antrieb an euern Jekylls, eher shimano oder eher sram ... bin nämlich am überlegen von meinen xt erstmal auf x9 umzusteigen und hinten gleich nen X0 schaltwerk dranzubauen .. nur bin ich halt am überlegen ob es das birngt .. für meinungen und anregungen wäre ich sehr dankbar



dazu hat der "Händler meines Vertrauens" mir auch unbedingt geraten:

das X9 soll die 10fach wesentlich besser auf die Reihe kriegen als XT; kommt auch rauf zusammen mit den Attack


----------



## NoxaJack (28. April 2012)

also meinst du auch X9 Trigger und X0 Shifter?! und wieso bzw wie soll es besser verarbeitet werden?!


----------



## fkal (29. April 2012)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir hier eine Folie bestellt.
> 
> http://www.lackprotect.de/314.html



Hab ich mir die Tage auch bestellt (Freeride Bogen). Ist zwar etwas teurer als andere Folien, aber egal. Die Folie fürs Unterrohr lässt sich wunderbar mit nem Teppichmesser vor dem Aufkleben zuschneiden.


----------



## NoxaJack (29. April 2012)

ich habe meine hier bestellt ... lieferung innerhalb eines tages..montag bestellt dienstag gehabt


----------



## MasterJD (29. April 2012)

Ich hab mir jetzt aus dem Baumarkt Folie gekauft. Funktioniert bis jetzt ganz gut.

Verwendet eigentlich jemand von euch nen Dachträger fürs Auto zusammen mit seinem Jekyll? Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die Thule Modelle mit Rahmenhalterung um das Unterrohr passen, ist ja ziemlich fett


----------



## longimanus (29. April 2012)

Also liebe Leute,

ich habe was ganz abgedrehtes gemacht:

ich habe mein Jekyll 3 so gelassen, wie es ist. Das einzige was ich gemacht habe: ich bin damit gefahren. Und ich muss euch sagen, es ist echt geil.


----------



## tobone (29. April 2012)

Könnt ihr mir sagen was das Jekyll3 in Gr L wiegt?


----------



## chorge (29. April 2012)

Runde 14 Kg - je nach Pedalen und was man noch so ändert (Reverb z.B.)...


----------



## petergrolla (30. April 2012)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir hier eine Folie bestellt.
> 
> http://www.lackprotect.de/314.html



Hi,

kannst Du bitte ein Foto von der Folie und Deinen Eindruck dazu einstellen sobald Du diese geliefert bekommen und verklebt hast. Bin auch am überlegen aber ich würde gerne vorher mal sehen wollen wie so was aussieht.


DANKE
P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (30. April 2012)

die folie ist wirklich recht gut, wie es aussieht liegt an den fähigkeiten des folierers..
am claymore hab ich mir falten reingeklebt beim tretlager, beim ams einer freundin hab ichs recht perfekt hinbekommen. 
macht auch keine anzeichen abzugehen.


----------



## fasj (30. April 2012)

Jekyll 3 2011, Reverb, Time Attack Titan, Flaschenhalter, Ergon GX2 Carbon.
Rund 14,5 kg.

fasj


----------



## chorge (30. April 2012)

Hatte nicht letztens mal einer den LRS des Jekyll 3 gewogen (DT 480M Felgen, Formula Naben)? Weiß noch jemand das nackige Gewicht zufällig?


----------



## fknobel (30. April 2012)

Ja ich hab sie mal gewogen...

Beide Laufräder zusammen knapp 2-2,1kg... 100% genau weis ich es auch nicht mehr, müsste ich nach schauen wenn du es ganz genau wissen möchtest. Aufteilung war ungefair 9xxg für das VR und 11xxg für das HR.


----------



## chorge (30. April 2012)

OK - rechnerisch sind es 2005g! Passt also etwa... Dann lohnt es sich für meine Freundin, wenn sie sich nen Satz Crossmax SX gönnt... )


----------



## fasj (30. April 2012)

longimanus schrieb:


> Also liebe Leute,
> 
> ich habe was ganz abgedrehtes gemacht:
> 
> ich habe mein Jekyll 3 so gelassen, wie es ist. Das einzige was ich gemacht habe: ich bin damit gefahren. Und ich muss euch sagen, es ist echt geil.





Fährt sich auch geil.
Aber schrauben macht auch Spaß !

Das einzige wo ich etwas "negativ" überrascht war, als das Bike an die Wage gehängt wurde....

Was habt ihr "Sinnvoll" getunded ?

Mit Sinnvoll meine ich, ich will nicht auf den Preis des HiMod kommen...

Ich denke die SLX-Kassette wird sicher nach Verschleiß gegen XT getauscht.

Im Focus sind sicher die Laufräder (Sinnvoll ??) oder die Kurbel. 
Bis jetzt hab ich an der Kurbel nichts auszusetzen, weiß aber ihr Gewicht nicht.

fasj


----------



## fknobel (30. April 2012)

Hi fasj,

Also mit XT Komponenten machst du sicher nichts falsch. Sind aber wohl nur ein paar gram. Auch ander Bremse kann man nicht viel sparen! Wo bei der klein Kram in summe nach her auch was bringt, geht halt nur irre ins Geld. Ergo bleiben nur Laufräder...

Beim LRS wäre z.B. ein Hope LRS mit ZTR Flow Felgen und Sapim CX-Ray Speichen eine gute wahl. Geht vom Preis her noch und sollte mit Tubless Bereifung gut 500g Gwichtsersparnis bringen. Bei den Krubeln wird es schwirig, da die FSA Afterburner Kurbel mit BB30 System mit 850g relativ leicht ist. Hier must du dann schon direkt richtig Geld in die Hand nehmen um einen deutlich spurbaren Unterschied zu erreichen! Ich sach nur Hollowgram SI... 

Ich denke so in zwei Wochen ist mein Jekyll Komplett fertig so wie ich es haben möchte. Dann kann ich genau sagen was es gebracht hat bei mir... wo bei meins dann ehr in richtung Ultimate geht vom Preis. :/


----------



## chorge (30. April 2012)

Also beim Jekyll III 2011 bringen letztendlich andere Laufräder am meisten. Die verbauten wiegen ja wohl rund 2kg, da kann man spürbare 300g locker mal rausholen - wenn man mit schmaleren Reifen als 2.4 zufrieden ist, kann man sogar nach nem 1500g LRS schauen, und so 500g sparen, ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Reifen sicher auch nochmal 200g bringen.


----------



## gmk (30. April 2012)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Ja so lese ich das ja auch.
> Das Tretlagergehäuse hat auch 73mm.
> 
> Aber die Lager sind um 2-3 mm nach innen versetzt. Somit fehlt mir hier ja auf jeder Seite ein Distanzring.
> ...



meines wissens braucht man keine spacer
zumindest bei BB30 muß es nicht sein
bei einem meiner (verbauten) PF30 kurbeln sind auch keine spacer drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_85 (30. April 2012)

Sind bei deinem auch die wie auf dem Bild zu sehenden Abdeckkappen (Sram 30mm Spindel) montiert?
Weil ohne die ist das Tretlagergehäuse dann ja keine 73mm breit. Dann bräuchte man ja die beiligenende Spacer der Kurbel.

Hab mir einfach nun mal das Tretlagergehäuse nachbestellt. So hab ich gleich Ersatz und die Abdeckkappen sind auch dabei.


----------



## gmk (30. April 2012)

ja
schauen aber anders aus

tretlager ist 73mm
mir wurde mal erklärt falls die rahmenhersteller nicht genau auf den millimeter arbeiten, d.h. genau 68/73mm breite erreichen dann kann man sie weglassen
speziell bei BB30
macht ja keinen unterschied 
PF 30 ist ja nicht soviel anders
durch PF30 wurde es hald leichter als bei BB30, da mußten sie genauer im tratlagerbereich arbeiten
die spacer sind nicht notwendig


----------



## Funsports_Z (1. Mai 2012)

NoxaJack schrieb:


> also meinst du auch X9 Trigger und X0 Shifter?! und wieso bzw wie soll es besser verarbeitet werden?!



meinte mein Händler: Schaltprobleme wären kein Wunder und kein allein Jekyll- Problem; das ansonsten ja gute XT Shadow taugt nich besonders gut für 10fach! bis 9 is es gut aber bei 10 is es, warum auch immer, leider Murks Das X9 soll 10fach- Schaltprobleme beheben.


----------



## Funsports_Z (1. Mai 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> OK - rechnerisch sind es 2005g! Passt also etwa... Dann lohnt es sich für meine Freundin, wenn sie sich nen Satz Crossmax SX gönnt... )



Lohnt sich nich nur deshalb

Hab früher bei Tec- Diskussionen in der Art immer gesagt, "die einzige rotierende Masse auf dem Bike bin in"; aber bei nem ~14-15kg Bike, merkste wie sich das auswirkt; die Frage is dann nämlich nich wieviel, sondern wo das Gewicht sitzt; die Crossmax SX (-2,5") erleichtern die rotierenden Massen erheblich; damit wird die Mühle sicher nich zum Sprinter, aber beschleunigt für ein Bike der Gewichtsklasse unheimlich und verblüffend gut.

Lohnt sich definitiv von Serie umzurüsten!!!!!


----------



## So-wo (1. Mai 2012)

longimanus schrieb:


> Also liebe Leute,
> 
> ich habe was ganz abgedrehtes gemacht:
> 
> ich habe mein Jekyll 3 so gelassen, wie es ist. Das einzige was ich gemacht habe: ich bin damit gefahren. Und ich muss euch sagen, es ist echt geil.



Hallo 
Ich habe es auch soooooo gelassen ,außer ein anderen Sattel 
Und es fährt sich klasse


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (1. Mai 2012)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> meinte mein Händler: Schaltprobleme wären kein Wunder und kein allein Jekyll- Problem; das ansonsten ja gute XT Shadow taugt nich besonders gut für 10fach! bis 9 is es gut aber bei 10 is es, warum auch immer, leider Murks



Also ich kann dies nicht bestätigen !
Das XT-Shadow 10x funzt bisher saugut am Jekyll !

Da hat mein 9x XT-Shadow schon mal mehr gesponnen !

Aber ich habe schon länger festgestellt das alle Shadow-Schaltwerke im Vergleich 
zu den "normalen" sehr exakt eingestellt sein müssen damit die Schaltung sauber funzt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (1. Mai 2012)

Sonny13 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich habe es auch soooooo gelassen ,außer ein anderen Sattel
> Und es fährt sich klasse



Ich habe auch außer Sattel und Reverb nix geändert !
Oh Shit da fällt mir noch der 75cm breite Lenker ein.....
Aber Geil ist der breite Lenker schon !


----------



## fknobel (1. Mai 2012)

Für die breite Masse ist das Bike schon gut ausgestattet und man muss eigentlich nichts groß ändern! 

Etwas anders sieht es jedoch aus wenn man in Richtung Enduro tendiert oder in Bikepark möchte mit dem Bike und trotzdem Touren Tauglichkeit behalten möchte. Da muss man schon etwas tiefer in die Trickkiste (Geldbörse) greifen...


----------



## NoxaJack (1. Mai 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Für die breite Masse ist das Bike schon gut ausgestattet und man muss eigentlich nichts groß ändern!
> 
> Etwas anders sieht es jedoch aus wenn man in Richtung Enduro tendiert oder in Bikepark möchte mit dem Bike und trotzdem Touren Tauglichkeit behalten möchte. Da muss man schon etwas tiefer in die Trickkiste (Geldbörse) greifen...



und was sollte man dann deiner meinung nach machen?!


----------



## Frorider86 (1. Mai 2012)

Andere Federgabel >160-170mm = Flacher Lenkwinkel
2-Fachkurbel
Schaltbare KeFü
Neue Reifen- und Bremsenwahl
Breiter Lenker > 750mm (Ist zwar Geschmackssache, aber deutlich mehr Kontrolle)

Das werden die Änderungen bei mir sein


----------



## gmk (1. Mai 2012)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> meinte mein Händler: Schaltprobleme wären kein Wunder und kein allein Jekyll- Problem; *das ansonsten ja gute XT Shadow taugt nich besonders gut für 10fach!* bis 9 is es gut aber bei 10 is es, warum auch immer, leider Murks Das X9 soll 10fach- Schaltprobleme beheben.



wie kommst du auf so was? 




Frorider86 schrieb:


> Andere Federgabel *>160-170mm = Flacher Lenkwinkel*
> 2-Fachkurbel
> Schaltbare KeFü
> Neue Reifen- und Bremsenwahl
> ...


und flacherer sitzwinkel
was sich beim jekyll aber relativiert ...


----------



## longimanus (1. Mai 2012)

Ich hab noch ne Tuning-Idee: nen Claymore kaufen




Frorider86 schrieb:


> Andere Federgabel >160-170mm = Flacher Lenkwinkel
> 2-Fachkurbel
> Schaltbare KeFü
> Neue Reifen- und Bremsenwahl
> ...


----------



## Puls220 (1. Mai 2012)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> meinte mein Händler: Schaltprobleme wären kein Wunder und kein allein Jekyll- Problem; das ansonsten ja gute XT Shadow taugt nich besonders gut für 10fach! bis 9 is es gut aber bei 10 is es, warum auch immer, leider Murks



Kann es sein, dass Du ein 9-fach XT Schaltwerk für 10-fach verwendest - das ist dann in der Tat Murks...


----------



## gmk (1. Mai 2012)




----------



## Frorider86 (1. Mai 2012)

longimanus schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ne Tuning-Idee: nen Claymore kaufen



...ein Claymore wäre mir zu "too much". Da ist mir der "Abstand" zum TR450 zu gering...federwegstechnisch gesehen 

Ich denke mal das da Peter Denk mit den Jekyll und mit ein paar Modifikationen ein klasse "All you can do" bike geschaffen hat


----------



## chorge (1. Mai 2012)

Man (bzw. Frau) kann es auch prima tragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (1. Mai 2012)

BTW: Wer Interesse an dem, zum Berserkergrün passenden, Fizik Gobi XML Sattel des 2011er Jekyll 1 hat schaut bitte in meine Verkaufsanzeigen. 
Ebenso zu haben ein zum Jekyll passender SRAM X0 Umwerfer.


----------



## Matze. (1. Mai 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Man (bzw. Frau) kann es auch prima tragen...





Wo tragt ihr denn da rum, ist das im Bereich Mittag/Steineberg/Stuiben


----------



## chorge (1. Mai 2012)

Benediktenwand in Oberbayern...


----------



## Matze. (2. Mai 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Benediktenwand in Oberbayern...







Oha, weit verschätzt da hat es aber noch ordentlich Schnee, ging es da irgendwo weiter

Das Tragen funktioniert gut, das habe ich auch schon festgestellt, durch das geteilte Sitzrohr/Oberrohr kann man es stabil festhalten.


----------



## chorge (2. Mai 2012)

Da gibt es ne schöne Hütte, und dann geht es nen Traumtrail zurück runter ins Tal. 80% des Anstieges läuft über eine Forststraße... TOP, aber bereits jetzt schon VIEEEEELE Wanderer - im Sommer sicherlich keine gute Idee dort zu biken...


----------



## fknobel (2. Mai 2012)

NoxaJack schrieb:


> und was sollte man dann deiner meinung nach machen?!



Hi,

Wie es ja bereits erwähnt wurde, macht es sinn eine 160-170mm Gabel mit Absenkung einzubauen. 1. Weil 160/170mm an der Front besser zum Heck passen und 2. weil so der Lenkwinkel noch etwas Flacher wird. Durch die Absenkung hat man dann aber trotzdem weiterhin eine sehr gute Uphill Performanc, was dann wieder für den Touren Aspekt wichtig ist. Bei mir ist es übrigens eine Lyrik U-Turn Coil mit 160mm Geworden...

Breitere Lenker und etwas Kürzerer Vorbau (bei mir war ein 100mm Vorbau dran). Na ja, und die Felgen der Laufräder sind für breite Reifen nicht ideal. Hier machen leichtere Laufräder mit Breiteren Felgen so wohl für den Enduro Aspekt als auch den Touren Aspekt sinn.

Was ich sonst noch geändert hab scheib ich nächste Woche mal, dann ist der Bock fertig und ich hab bis dahin bestimmt auch mal nen anständiges Foto gemacht.


----------



## Wern (2. Mai 2012)

Hi,

Sinn macht meiner Meinung nach:

- 2fach Kurbel mit Kettenführung
- breiter Lenker (je nach Schulterbreite/ Körpergröße natürlich)
- automatische Sattelstütze
- andere Reifen
 Die Felgen vom 3er scheinen wirklich nicht gemacht für breite Reifen. Ich habe vorne den 2,35 Muddy Mary drauf und der walkt bei 1,8 bar schon gewaltig. Beim 2,4er NN ists nicht viel besser. Mit weniger Luft würde ich nicht fahren wollen. Leicht sind die Laufräder auch nicht.
Also halte ich einen anständigen Laufradsatz für die sinnvollste Investition.

Gabel kann ich mich zur Zeit überhaupt nicht beschweren. Spricht sehr feinfühlig an, nutzt Federweg gut aus. Steifigkeitseinbußen hab ich noch nicht gemerkt im Vergleich zur 36 Talas (bei 94kg Leergewicht).
Ich bin im Moment sogar der Meinung die 32 passt besser zum Jekyll als ne dicke Endurogabel. 
Ich spreche hier für den Einsatz als Trailbike und oder Alpenbike. Für den Bikepark ist das Fahrzeug meiner Meinung nicht konzipiert. Dafür würde ich niemals ein Jekyll kaufen.

GT


----------



## Wern (2. Mai 2012)

Ach ja: Welchen Vorbau könnt ihr empfehlen. 
Ich würde schon mal gerne einen kürzeren Vorbau testen. Wenn sich dadurch die Bunny Hop Eigenschaften verbessern würden, lohnt sich das sicher.
Auf meinem L ist ein 90er drauf.


----------



## RedHat (2. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand von euch eine schöne Lösung für folgendes Problem parat?

Ich will meinem 3er gerne XTR trigger verpassen und möchte dabei die Vorteile von I-Spec bzw. Matchmaker für mich beanspruchen zwecks aufgeräumten Cockpit. 
Hope bietet einen XTR Adapter an (Stichmaß der Klemmschelle für den Lochabstand verglichen mit der Elixir CR faaast identisch), allerdings für die M970 Serie. Montieren möchte ich aber die M980.
Gibt es hierfür eine schöne Lösung ohne McGyver technologie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (2. Mai 2012)

Wern schrieb:


> Ach ja: Welchen Vorbau könnt ihr empfehlen.
> Ich würde schon mal gerne einen kürzeren Vorbau testen. Wenn sich dadurch die Bunny Hop Eigenschaften verbessern würden, lohnt sich das sicher.
> Auf meinem L ist ein 90er drauf.



Schau mal ob du noch irgendwo einen Syntace Force 1.5 bekommst. Top Vorbau der relativ Leicht aber super Robust ist... ich hab einen in 75mm. Was ich Persönlich als Perfekt empfinde.


----------



## Funsports_Z (2. Mai 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Du ein 9-fach XT Schaltwerk für 10-fach verwendest - das ist dann in der Tat Murks...





Originoal Jekyll 10fach Shadow; schaltet echt "rumpelich" fürn Shadow


Ich hab an meiner alten Mühle n 9fach Shadow mit uralt Powergrips, das schaltet wie Butter; deshalb wundert mich das ja so und da haben sich schon Leute dran versucht, die wirklich ne Schaltung einstellen können. Und sicher spielen auch original Kurbel/kettenblätter, Shifter und Kassette ne Rolle dabei. Das wird wohl n komplett-tausch.


----------



## Funsports_Z (2. Mai 2012)

longimanus schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ne Tuning-Idee: nen Claymore kaufen



nur bedingt ne Tuning Idee

Es geht viel schlechter bergan und nicht wirklich soviel besser bergab als n getuntes Jekyll und dann is da ja noch die Sache mit dem Vorbau/ Lenkerwinkel


----------



## chorge (2. Mai 2012)

Also ich komm mit meinem Claymore prima den Berg hoch... Sooo sehr merkt man im ClimbMode und mit abgesenkter Gabel den flachen Sitzwinkel gar nicht! Die 3cm merkt man hinten durchaus... Bevor ich ein Jekyll zum Freerider umbauen würde, macht es auf jeden Fall Sinn über den Kauf des Claymore nachzudenken! Jedenfalls ist es ein 100% geiles Bike, auch für Touren!


----------



## fasj (2. Mai 2012)

Tja, Jekyll schon geil, aber meine Reverb wackelt nach knapp 300km heftig.

fasj


----------



## chorge (2. Mai 2012)

Ist normal... Stört's ernsthaft beim biken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fasj (2. Mai 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Ist normal... Stört's ernsthaft beim biken?



Gemerkt hab ich es nicht, nur auf der suche nach Knackgeräuschen gefunden.
Dachte erst es ist die Klemmung.

Solange das Ding nicht unter meinen 80kg zusammenbricht....

fasj


----------



## Funsports_Z (3. Mai 2012)

Wern schrieb:


> Ach ja: Welchen Vorbau könnt ihr empfehlen.
> Ich würde schon mal gerne einen kürzeren Vorbau testen. Wenn sich dadurch die Bunny Hop Eigenschaften verbessern würden, lohnt sich das sicher.
> Auf meinem L ist ein 90er drauf.




















ne Idee? Der gute alte OnePointFive, gehört für mich irgentwie an ein Cdale "big bike"

45mm, 0Grad, gibs bei gocycle Münster für nur ~ 19 Euronen solange noch Restbestände da, in 1,5" und 1 1/8"

is vielleicht auch n tuning tip fürs claymore - könnt sich ausgehen.

by the way wirklich kein schlechtes Bike! n pa details gefallen mir nich dran und schätz ma Chorge nimmt bergauf auch lieber das Bike seiner Freundin Probiers ma aus. Spaß beiseite, wenns für dich gut geht, is doch gut.


----------



## chorge (3. Mai 2012)

Natürlich geht das Jekyll besser bergauf - keine Frage! Aber wenn es in Richtung Freerider-Umbau geht, muss man sich halt fragen, ob ein Enduro das
richtige Bike war. Ich bin bergauf SEHR verwöhnt, da mein altes Helius einen sehr steilen Sitzwinkel hat, und sich die 150mm Z1 dank ETA um ca. 8-9cm absenken läßt. Damit kurbelt es sich entspannt die steilsten Rampen hoch. Daher war ich ja überrascht, wie locker das auch mit dem Claymore geht, obwohl man hier wirklich weit hinten sitzt...
Wie dem auch sei: Beide Bikes sind der Hammer, und haben ein extrem breites Anwendungsprofil... TOP!


----------



## NoX_Rider (3. Mai 2012)

Wenn wir bei dem Thema Enduro sind... das ist mein aktueller Umbau, wie man sieht nicht vollständig was Laufräder angeht! Bremsen werden auch noch gewechselt, ebenso die Reifen und ein Teil der Schaltung + Vorbau  

Aber das Setup macht so schon richtig laune, kein Vergleich zum Standard!







Greez


----------



## Diablo666 (3. Mai 2012)

falls von euch einer noch ein günstiges Jekyll sucht, meins steht ab sofort zum verkauf frei.














Gr. M Bj. 2011
mit folgenden Parts:

Rock Shox Lyrik Soloair 160mm Mission Control (frischer ölservice)

Sun ringle Charger Pro Laufradsatz (VR hat eine kleine delle, HR hat ein paar kleinere dellen)

FSA Afterburner BB30 27/39T Kurbelgarnitur (neues BB30 Lager)

Shimano HG 81 11-36 19fahr Zahnkranz

Sram PC 1051 Kette

Sram X9 Carbon Schaltwerk

Sram X7 Umwerfer

Sram X7 Trigger

Avid Elexir 3 Bremsanlage mit 185mm bremsscheiben (neue bälege und frisch entlüftet)

FSA SLK Carbon Sattelstütze

Bontrager Inform affiny RXL Sattel

Cannondale C2 60mm Vorbau

Cannondale C2 740mm Lenker

Cannondale Lock On Griffe

Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,4 Mäntel mit SV13 Schläuchen

Gesamtgewicht 13,6 kg

Das Rad ist in einem sehr guten zustand, und wurde immer in einer  fachwerkstatt gepflegt und gewartet. Natürlich gibt es ein paar  gebrauchsspuren in form von kratzer (an den Laufräder leichte dellen  vorhanden) und leichter farbabrieb an der Kurbelgarnitur.

VHB 2000
hab mir ein Cleymore gegönnt deswegen muss das Jekyll weg

Gruß


----------



## NoxaJack (4. Mai 2012)

hey ho .. kann mir jmd sagen wo ich die abdeckung für die hintere steckachse herbekomme?! diese mit den zahlen drauf die auf der Kassetten seite ist... habe sie iwie verloren und jetzt würde ich gerne eine neue drauf machen oder ist das nich so schlimm wenn diese fehlt?!


----------



## chorge (4. Mai 2012)

Gibt es da ne Abdeckung?! Nie gesehen...


----------



## Crazyfist (4. Mai 2012)

NoX_Rider schrieb:


> Wenn wir bei dem Thema Enduro sind... das ist mein aktueller Umbau, wie man sieht nicht vollständig was Laufräder angeht! Bremsen werden auch noch gewechselt, ebenso die Reifen und ein Teil der Schaltung + Vorbau
> 
> Aber das Setup macht so schon richtig laune, kein Vergleich zum Standard!
> 
> Greez


 
... seh ich genau so. Hab seit dieser Woche auch eine Lyrik drin (2-stepAir) und bin begeistert, was damit bergab aus dem Radl rauszuholen ist.


----------



## NoxaJack (4. Mai 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Gibt es da ne Abdeckung?! Nie gesehen...



ja gibt es .. musst mal gucken auf der seite von der kassette .. da stehen lauter kleine zahlen drauf ...


----------



## Crazyfist (4. Mai 2012)

Bei mir ist und war da aber auch nie was drauf... oder meinst du die bei der Gabel - da sind Zahlen drauf:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoxaJack (4. Mai 2012)

ich hatte sowas hinten auch ...


----------



## chorge (4. Mai 2012)

Sicher?!


----------



## yann.roux (4. Mai 2012)

Hi,
ich möchte mein Jekyll 3er von 3x10 auf 2x10 (22-36) umrüsten. Dabei möchte ich mit dem Afterburner Kurbel bleiben.
- Muss ich auch den Umwerfer unbedingt wechseln oder sollte es gehen?
- Kann ich irgendwelches Kettenblatt nehmen und wenn ja weißt Ihr wo man es kaufen kann?

Ich hoffe, dass sich schon jemand an dieser Problematik konfrontiert hat und mir weiterhelfen kann?
Gruß, Yann


----------



## NoxaJack (4. Mai 2012)

ja kannst du musst nur gucken das es ein 104er KEttenblatt ist . und deinem Umwerfer kannst auch behalten.. den arretierst dann einfach bei dem letzten KB



chorge schrieb:


> Sicher?!


Ja bin ich mir


----------



## chorge (4. Mai 2012)

Also am Alu-Jekyll meiner Freundin und an meinem Claymore ist da definitiv nix! Beides 2011...


----------



## NoxaJack (5. Mai 2012)

aber ich bin doch nich blöd ... da war was  .. könnt ihr ma a foto zeigen wo man das bei euch sieht?!


----------



## chorge (5. Mai 2012)

Das Bike steht in München... Sorry! Aber definitiv: da ist nix an den Aluversionen von 2011!

EDIT: Hier schon mal ein Bild von meinem Claymore:


----------



## NoxaJack (5. Mai 2012)

mmmh genau so sieht es bei mir auch aus .. aber iwie war mir so als wäre da was gewesen


----------



## Andi_85 (5. Mai 2012)

Bei meinem Jekyll 3 2011er ist hier auch nichts. 

Andere Frage, hat jemand eine Ahnung was man für unbenutzte DTSwiss M480 Flgen mit Formula Nabel verlangen könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (5. Mai 2012)

Keine Ahnung - aber wenn du herausbekommst, was man für einen fast neuen Satz dieser Laufräder verlangen kann... ;o)


----------



## chorge (5. Mai 2012)

Soooo - pimp her ride... Crossmax SX am Bike meiner Freundin montiert!


----------



## Alpine Maschine (5. Mai 2012)

Schwein!


----------



## iNSANE! (6. Mai 2012)

Hat eigentlich jemand so ein Ding im Hinterrad?

http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Components/RWS/RWS-X-12-(1).aspx

Sinn würde es ja machen.


----------



## fknobel (6. Mai 2012)

Na ja, ob es sinn macht ist die frage. Ich hab eh immer nen Rucksack da bei in dem immer ein ersatz Schlauch, Flickzeug und Multitool ist. Außerdem find Ich es irgendwie häslich so einen dicken Hebel da hinten dran zu haben. Zu mal das Heck da dürch noch breiter wird und im falle eines Sturzes ist das ding schnell hin. Meine Persönliche meinung...


----------



## Deleted 105338 (6. Mai 2012)

Hab ich dran  --- Funktioniert gut. Baue Hinterrad oft aus (Autotransport)und erspare mir dann das Werkzeugsuchgewurschtel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (6. Mai 2012)

Biwoncka schrieb:


> Hab ich dran  --- Funktioniert gut. Baue Hinterrad oft aus (Autotransport)und erspare mir dann das Werkzeugsuchgewurschtel.



Hab ich auch dran !

Mal Sau günstig in der Bucht geschossen!

21,50 Euro glaube ich!?


----------



## Silbersurfer69 (6. Mai 2012)

Könnt ihr mal ein Bild machen wie es mit Schnellspanner aussieht?
Danke


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (6. Mai 2012)

Silbersurfer69 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal ein Bild machen wie es mit Schnellspanner aussieht?
> Danke



Aussehen ist mir egal aber das kleine Plus an Schutz für den Rahmen ist mir wichtiger !

Grüße Klaus

PS: Ich mache Morgen mal ein Bild es sei denn der andere Kollege ist schneller !


----------



## Matze. (6. Mai 2012)

> das kleine Plus an Schutz für den Rahmen ist mir wichtiger !





 Seit wann schützen Schnellspanner den Rahmen


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (6. Mai 2012)

Matze. schrieb:


> Seit wann schützen Schnellspanner den Rahmen



Wenn der Schnellspanner etwas über steht und das Rad (mit oder ohne Fahrer) 
nach der richtigen Seite umfällt dann schützt das den Rahmen (Hinterbau) schon!

Na ja ist halt meine Meinung und die Erfahrung hat dies auch bestätigt!


----------



## Diablo666 (7. Mai 2012)

Falls jemand von euch sein Jekyll noch etwas aufwärten möchte, ich hätte noch eine Schwarze Cannondale SI SL Kurbelgarnitur in 175mm länge.

Gruß Max


----------



## Ingeborg87 (7. Mai 2012)

Sorry ich muss hier mal meinen ersten Post abgeben, damit ich eine PM verschicken kann.


----------



## fknobel (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,

So, bis auf den Sattel und GJunkies Kettenführung ist mein Jekyll jetzt fertig... 14,4kg aktuell. Mit neuem Sattel und andere KeFü dann ca. 14,2kg. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1117727

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1117726

Vg

Florian


----------



## NoX_Rider (8. Mai 2012)

ja mit der Lyrik und den Flow wirste ein deutlich abgerundeteres Paket haben, fährt sich um längen besser


----------



## chorge (8. Mai 2012)

Auch schön!!

Gestern war Crossmax SX Entjungferung am Jekyll meiner Freundin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diablo666 (8. Mai 2012)

Diablo666 schrieb:


> Falls jemand von euch sein Jekyll noch etwas aufwärten möchte, ich hätte noch eine Schwarze Cannondale SI SL Kurbelgarnitur in 175mm länge.
> 
> Gruß Max


 


Die Kurbel ist verkauft!

Gruß Max


----------



## CicliB (8. Mai 2012)

@fknobel:
Wie siehts aus, wenn die Reverb komplett versenkt ist? Scheuert/drückt nicht die Leitung am Rahmen/am Bein?


----------



## fknobel (8. Mai 2012)

CicliB schrieb:


> @fknobel:
> Wie siehts aus, wenn die Reverb komplett versenkt ist? Scheuert/drückt nicht die Leitung am Rahmen/am Bein?



Hi,

Nein nicht mehr! Hab die Leitung an der Linkenseite mit dem Führungssatz von RS geführt und gehe dann Rechtsherum durch das Kleine-Rahmendreieck. Gegen die Scheuerstellen hab ich das ganze mit Transparenter Schutzfolie an den gefährdeten Stellen abgeklebt.


----------



## MasterJD (8. Mai 2012)

ist es eigentlich bei eurem 1,5" Steuersatz auch so, dass zwischen Steuerrohr und der oberen Abdeckplatte ein minimaler Spalt ist? Wenn ja, gehört das so oder liegt da ein Einbaufehler vor?
An meinem Alu ist der ungefähr <1mm...Spiel hat's keins.


----------



## anditirol (9. Mai 2012)

Wer von euch weiss ob dieses Lager fuer das Jekyll (Carbon) in Frage kommt:
.http://r2-bike.com/cane-creek-steuersatz-unterteil-is-15-zoll

Bei mir läuft das untere Lager ziemlich rau....
Danke!


----------



## fknobel (9. Mai 2012)

Dürfte nicht passen, da am Jekyll das Steuerrohr Headshock abmessungen hat!

Für den Kurs kannst dir auch denn Kopletten Steuersatz Kaufen... kostet ca. 42 bei Dr. Cannondale.


----------



## anditirol (9. Mai 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Dürfte nicht passen, da am Jekyll das Steuerrohr Headshock abmessungen hat!
> 
> Für den Kurs kannst dir auch denn Kopletten Steuersatz Kaufen... kostet ca. 42 bei Dr. Cannondale.



Danke, kannst du mir den Link schicken?


----------



## fknobel (9. Mai 2012)

Klar, hier die Links...

Kompletter Steuersatz:

http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/kp119


Ersatz Lager:

http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/kp119LA


----------



## Dagon (9. Mai 2012)

Seitdem ich mein 29er Hardtail habe, steige ich quasi nur noch ab, um Rennrad zu fahren. Mein vor einem 1/2 Jahr gekauftes Jekyll ist arbeitslos geworden. Falls jemand an einem sinnvoll getunten und kaum bewegten Jekyll für faires Geld Interesse hat, bitte bei mir melden.

Jekyll 4 Mod. 2011

Änderungen zur Serie:

Syntace Vector Limited Edition Lenker (700 mm) 
Syntace Force 1,5 75 mm Vorbau
Ergon GA-1 Leichtbau Griffe
CrankBrothers Joplin 4 Sattelstütze
Laufradsatz mit Hope Pro 2 Evo / ZTR Flow
Rubber Queen 2,2 / Baron 2,3 Bereifung (natürlich mit Black Chili)
Latex Schläuche
SLX 11-34 Kassette
Cannondale Sag-Meter
alle Zug und Bremsleitung gekürzt und optisch ansprechend, sowie technisch sinnvoll verlegt

Alle Originalteile (Zum Teil unbenutzt) sind mit vorhanden

Kein Sturz, kein Umfaller, wie neu! Laufleistung ca. 400 km.

*Verkauft!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anditirol (9. Mai 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Klar, hier die Links...
> 
> Kompletter Steuersatz:
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank!


----------



## robertw (10. Mai 2012)

Fahre auch das Jekyll, hierzu habe ich eine Frage.

Ich möchte mir ein neuenLaufradsatz zulegen.
An dem interessierten Laufradsatz, wird die vordere Felge durch eine Steckachse montiert, die hintere durch einen Schnellspanner. Mein jetztiges Vorderrad ist mit einem Schnallespanner befestigt. Muss ich in Zukunft etwas zusätzlich berücksichtigen, wenn die vordere Felge mit einer Steckachse montiert wird?

Vielen Dank Schon mal für eine Antwort


----------



## chorge (10. Mai 2012)

Redest du vom aktuellen Jekyll?
Dann brauchst du definitiv ein HR mit X12 142mm Steckachsenstandard!
Vorne hängt's von der Gabel ab: wenn du ne Fox 32 150mm hast, brauchst du ein Laufrad, welches ne 15mm Steckachse aufnimmt.


----------



## crash64 (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

nachdem mir der Umwerfer beim Jekyll 3 Modell 2011 zweimal über den Jordan gegangen ist, habe ich mein Rad an den Hänler zurückgeschickt. Dieser meinte heute nun er hätte das Problem gefunden. Die verbaute FSA-Afterburner Kurbel sein nicht für das rad, denn sie hätte 44-33-22 Zähne und lt. Händlerkatalog müßte ein 42er Kurbel verbaut sein.
Nun meinee frage, hat jemand ein Jekyll 3 mit einer 42er Kurbel? 

danke 
crash64


----------



## fknobel (10. Mai 2012)

crash64 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nachdem mir der Umwerfer beim Jekyll 3 Modell 2011 zweimal über den Jordan gegangen ist, habe ich mein Rad an den Hänler zurückgeschickt. Dieser meinte heute nun er hätte das Problem gefunden. Die verbaute FSA-Afterburner Kurbel sein nicht für das rad, denn sie hätte 44-33-22 Zähne und lt. Händlerkatalog müßte ein 42er Kurbel verbaut sein.
> Nun meinee frage, hat jemand ein Jekyll 3 mit einer 42er Kurbel?
> ...



Nö, bei mir ist bzw. war es ne 44er Kurbel. Hab jetzt wieder ne 44er Kurbel dran und die funktioneirt einwandfrei. 

Mich würde mal interessieren was ein 44er oder 42er KB mit der grundsätzlichen Funktion zu tun haben soll? Find die aussage etwas merkwürdig...


----------



## robertw (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich rede von dem aktuellen jekyll.
Danke schon mal für die Info!



chorge schrieb:


> Redest du vom aktuellen Jekyll?
> Dann brauchst du definitiv ein HR mit X12 142mm Steckachsenstandard!
> Vorne hängt's von der Gabel ab: wenn du ne Fox 32 150mm hast, brauchst du ein Laufrad, welches ne 15mm Steckachse aufnimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anditirol (10. Mai 2012)

robertw schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich rede von dem aktuellen jekyll.
> Danke schon mal für die Info!



Ich haette Crank Brother Cobalt 2011 XC Laufräder fuer das Jekyll zu verkaufen mit X12 hinten und 15mm Steckachse vorne. 
http://www.cyclediscount.de/product...z-gold.html/XTCsid/rbo87t3oucvuag50uc955de3l7

Gesamtgewicht ca. 1540 Gramm, alle Lager (inkl. Service) wurde Ende November von Cosmic Sports GmbH getauscht. Im Winter wurde nicht gefahren, jetzt bin ich wegen neuer Gabel mit 20 mm Steckachse auf Crossmax SX umgestiegen.
Falls jemand Interesse hat einfach eine Nachricht mit Preisvorstellung an mich, auf Anfrage kann ich auch hochauflösende Fotos machen und schicken. 

So sieht das Jekyll mit den Felgen aus:


----------



## crash64 (10. Mai 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Nö, bei mir ist bzw. war es ne 44er Kurbel. Hab jetzt wieder ne 44er Kurbel dran und die funktioneirt einwandfrei.
> 
> Mich würde mal interessieren was ein 44er oder 42er KB mit der grundsätzlichen Funktion zu tun haben soll? Find die aussage etwas merkwürdig...


Danke für die Antwort.
der Umwerfer (einmal ein Sram x9 und einam ein Xt) sind auf dem 44er Kettenblatt aufgesessen bzw. gegen das Kettenblatt geschrammt.

Gruß


----------



## fknobel (10. Mai 2012)

crash64 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort.
> der Umwerfer (einmal ein Sram x9 und einam ein Xt) sind auf dem 44er Kettenblatt aufgesessen bzw. gegen das Kettenblatt geschrammt.
> 
> Gruß



Stimmt jetzt errinere ich mich... muste meinen X9 Umwerfer nach dem wechsel auf die RaceFace Krubel auch etwas abschleifen am Käfig. Der XTR Umwefer den ich jetzt Montiert hab ließ sich ausreichend in der höhe verstellen...


----------



## chorge (10. Mai 2012)

Freu: Haben am Jekyll meiner Freundin die magic 14kg geknackt! 
Jekyll 3 2011 in M mit Conti MK II 2.4 RS auf den Crossmax SX mit XTR-Kassette. Bis auf Reverb 430mm, Bionicon KeFü und NC17 Sudpin III alles Serie.
13.82Kg


----------



## Deleted 239656 (10. Mai 2012)

hallöchen zusammen,
suche dringend ne schaltbare 2blatt kettenführung für mein jekyll3.
mein händler versucht nun schon seit fast 3 wochen eine aufzutreiben, jedoch ohne erfolg.


----------



## Frorider86 (10. Mai 2012)

"Zweig" von G-Junkies 
NC17 hat noch eine und, ich glaube, E13 hat jetzt auch eine 

...gibt aber bestimmt noch mehrere die mir grad nicht einfallen.


----------



## Deleted 239656 (10. Mai 2012)

thx, werd ich gleich mal schauen


----------



## Frorider86 (10. Mai 2012)

sry, Doppelpost


----------



## Michael_H (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

inzwischen habe ich mein Jekyll noch etwas getuned, es hat nun 13,3x kg 






In der Konfig war ich 4 Tage am Gardasee und 4 Tage in Latsch, das macht schon echt Spaß. Eine Variostütze habe ich Latsch vermisst, die ist nun auf dem Weg zu mir 
Das neue XTR Schaltwerk ist echt cool, da braucht man nicht unbedingt einen Kettenführung. Die Reifen sind tubless ganz ok, aber wenn sie runter sind kommen Fat Alberts drauf. Mit der Gabel bin ich super zufrieden, sie spricht imho besser an als meine Talas 36 am anderen Bike. 

Was mir bei der letzten Tour aufgefallen: Der Umwerfer zerlegt sich langsam, an der Niete bekommt er immer mehr Spiel. Naja, mal wieder meinen Händler aufsuchen.


----------



## chorge (11. Mai 2012)

Lass das mit den Fat Alberts! Hol dir lieber nen Satz Mountain King II Protection 2.4 in BCC... Mehr Grip, und leichter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (11. Mai 2012)

Na ja, der Fat Albert hat schon mehr Grip als ein MK2 in 2,4". Wenn du jetzt statt MK2 RubberQueen gesagt hattest, wäre es korrekt gewesen... 

Conti MK2 ist gleich zusetzten mit dem Schwalbe NobbyNic. Und der Schwalbe FA mit der Conti Rubber Queen...


----------



## chorge (11. Mai 2012)

Dem ist leider nicht so... Der MK II spielt zwar in der NobbyNic-Klasse, hat aber die selbe Gummimischung wie die RubberQueen! IMHO fahren sich RubberQueen und MK II sehr ähnlich, während der NobbyNic kaum schlechter als der FA ist. Beide Schwalbe haben das Problem mit dem Tripple Compound - wenn die ein wenig runter sind, kommt das harte raus, welches rutschig ist...


----------



## kantn-manuel (11. Mai 2012)

Michael_H schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> inzwischen habe ich mein Jekyll noch etwas getuned, es hat nun 13,3x kg
> 
> ...



das mit dem xtr-schaltwerk 985 kann ich ganz unterschreiben

der x-9 umwerfer hat sich bei mir auch zerlegt, genau an den Nieten. habe dann auf einen x-0 getauscht. Der hat bedeutend steifere Gelenke und ist somit wesentlich stabiler. Der läuft tadellos.

lg
manuel


----------



## Downhill Lucki (11. Mai 2012)

naja, wenn du meinst! bin beide schon gefahren und der mk2 hat definitiv viel mehr grip! der fa schmiert immer sofort weg in der kurve!



fknobel schrieb:


> Na ja, der Fat Albert hat schon mehr Grip als ein MK2 in 2,4". Wenn du jetzt statt MK2 RubberQueen gesagt hattest, wäre es korrekt gewesen...
> 
> Conti MK2 ist gleich zusetzten mit dem Schwalbe NobbyNic. Und der Schwalbe FA mit der Conti Rubber Queen...


----------



## chorge (11. Mai 2012)

Aber falls jemand dennoch gern die NobbyNic vom Jekyll meiner Freundin will: Siehe Signatur!!!
Meine RubberQueens 2.4 UST vom Claymore werde ich allerdings auch verkaufen... der vordere wie neu, hinten 70% Profil. Mir sind sie einfach zu schwer!


----------



## Puls220 (11. Mai 2012)

Dagon schrieb:


> Seitdem ich mein 29er Hardtail habe, steige ich quasi nur noch ab, um Rennrad zu fahren. Mein vor einem 1/2 Jahr gekauftes Jekyll ist arbeitslos geworden. Falls jemand an einem sinnvoll getunten und kaum bewegten Jekyll für faires Geld Interesse hat, bitte bei mir melden.
> 
> Jekyll 4 Mod. 2011
> 
> ...




Rahmenhöhe wäre noch wichtig


----------



## Funsports_Z (12. Mai 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Beide Schwalbe haben das Problem mit dem Tripple Compound - wenn die ein wenig runter sind, kommt das harte raus, welches rutschig ist...



Jepp,

der FA hat schon mehr Grip, solange nich zu sehr runter -  aber zum Glück laufen die ja auch ganz schnell ganz ab und dann kommt bei mir was noch Gröberes rauf.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(bei mir stand zu dem Zeitpunkt nur Schwalbe für die "Erstausrüstung" in 2,4" beim Händler zur Wahl und deshalb sind se drauf, FA tubeless)


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (12. Mai 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Aber falls jemand dennoch gern die NobbyNic vom Jekyll meiner Freundin will: Siehe Signatur!!!
> Meine RubberQueens 2.4 UST vom Claymore werde ich allerdings auch verkaufen... der vordere wie neu, hinten 70% Profil. Mir sind sie einfach zu schwer!



Und was willst du drauf machen statt der RQ ???


----------



## chorge (12. Mai 2012)

Hinten Ardent 2.4 mit Milch, vorne Rubber Queen 2.4 mit Eclipse Schlauch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (12. Mai 2012)

Hi Chorge,

Ich Fahr vorn die normale RQ 2,4" BCC auf der ZTR mit Milch. Im Gegensatz zum MK 2 (von dem ich jetzt schon zwei Probiert hab) am Hinterrad hält die Super dicht! Wäre doch mal nen Versuch Wert bevor du den teuren Eclips Schlauch da rein baust... wenn du hinten eh schon Milch fährst. 

Hinten kommt jetzt auch ne RQ drauf, aber wahrscheinlich in 2,2"... hoffe die hält dann auch so gut dicht wie vorn.

Vg
Florian


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (12. Mai 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Hinten Ardent 2.4 mit Milch, vorne Rubber Queen 2.4 mit Eclipse Schlauch...



Hi nochmal,

Ist die Rubber Queen vorne wirklich soviel besser als der FA ????
Gib mir doch mal bitte kurz die Vergleichsdaten (Gewicht, Reifenbreite, Haltbarkeit) zwischen den beiden Reifen !
Du hast die Daten bestimmt im Kopf !?
Evtl. teste ich die RQ doch mal !?

Grüße Klaus


----------



## chorge (12. Mai 2012)

Rubber Queen wiegt 900-950g - also etwas schwerer... Aber dafÃ¼r in ALLEN Belangen dem FA Ã¼berlegen!!! Vor allem nach ein paar Tagen, wenn der FA seine griffige oberste Schicht verloren hat...
Die RQ UST wiegt leider 1100-1150g. Wenn du diesen aber testen willst, kannst du meinen Satz gerne fÃ¼r 50â¬ haben!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (12. Mai 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Vor allem nach ein paar Tagen, wenn der FA seine griffige oberste Schicht verloren hat...



Das habe ich auch schon festgestellt !
Aber das dauert schon etwas länger nicht nur ein paar Tage ! 

Wie sieht es mit der effektiven Breite im Vergleich aus !


----------



## anditirol (12. Mai 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch schon festgestellt !
> Aber das dauert schon etwas länger nicht nur ein paar Tage !
> 
> Wie sieht es mit der effektiven Breite im Vergleich aus !



Ich gebe der Recht dass der RQ UST vom Gripp und auch im Verhalten im Grenzbereich um einiges besser ist als der FA Tubless Ready. Da vergleicht man aber Äpfel mit Birnen. Der FA wiegt 720 Gramm, der RQ 1100. Der RQ ohne UST ist fuer mich Tubless nicht zu gebrauchen, haelt weder gut auf der Felge (keine Tubeless Ready Wulst) , zudem kannst den alle 2 Tage nach Pumpen wenn man den denn überhaupt dicht bekommt. Der FA hält selbst im Vergleich zum RQ UST viel besser dicht, auch diesen musst du öfter nach pumpen. Man müsste schon einen 1.1 kg Reifen von Schwalbe mit dem RQ UST vergleichen.


----------



## fknobel (12. Mai 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi nochmal,
> 
> Ist die Rubber Queen vorne wirklich soviel besser als der FA ????
> Gib mir doch mal bitte kurz die Vergleichsdaten (Gewicht, Reifenbreite, Haltbarkeit) zwischen den beiden Reifen !
> ...



Besser ist immer relativ... die Reifen Wahl ist eigentlich viel mehr eine Geschmacksache. Ich Persönlich finde die RQ besser. Und nach knapp 1000km am VR kann ich noch keinem nennenswerten Verschleiß / Abnutzung erkennen. Grip ist immer noch wie am Anfang. 
Ich kenne aber auch viele die den FA sehr gerne fahren und Super zufrieden sind. Insofern wirst du nicht um Probieren herum kommen... 

Wegen Breite Schau am besten mal in die Reifendatenbank. Link hab ich gerade nicht zur Hand, schreib vom Handy aus.

Ach ja, Gewicht schwankt wohl stark bei der RQ. Meine in 2,4" und BCC bringt es auf 855g. Ein FA soll so bei 750g liegen...

Vg 
Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (12. Mai 2012)

anditirol schrieb:


> Ich gebe der Recht dass der RQ UST vom Gripp und auch im Verhalten im Grenzbereich um einiges besser ist als der FA Tubless Ready. Da vergleicht man aber Äpfel mit Birnen. Der FA wiegt 720 Gramm, der RQ 1100. Der RQ ohne UST ist fuer mich Tubless nicht zu gebrauchen, haelt weder gut auf der Felge (keine Tubeless Ready Wulst) , zudem kannst den alle 2 Tage nach Pumpen wenn man den denn überhaupt dicht bekommt. Der FA hält selbst im Vergleich zum RQ UST viel besser dicht, auch diesen musst du öfter nach pumpen. Man müsste schon einen 1.1 kg Reifen von Schwalbe mit dem RQ UST vergleichen.



Bezüglich der Vergleichbarkeit sehe ich das ähnlich... immerhin ist die RQ schon Freeride Reifen und kein Touren/Allrounder.


----------



## chorge (12. Mai 2012)

Also ich Fahr Touren mit der RQ... ;-)
Ne gute Alternative ist der MK II - ähnliches Gewicht und Volumen wie der FA, aber die selbe Gummimischung wie die RQ. Ich liebe allerdings das Volumen der RQ am Vorderrad!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (12. Mai 2012)

FA wie RQ in Tubeless ist für mich als Schlauchfahrer kein Thema !
Das mehr an Gewicht zum FA würde ich schon in Kauf nehmen wenn der Grip wirklich soviel besser ist/wäre !?
Die Streuung beim Gewicht der RQ scheint wirklich erheblich !?

Der FA ist für mich bisher der beste Reifen was Grip, Rollwiderstand, Grenzbereichskontrolle, Gewicht angeht !
Nobby Nic ist der letzte Müll finde ich ! 
Maximal auf dem Hinterrad zu gebrauchen !

Aber ich bin offen für neues !

Muss ich wohl doch selber testen !?


----------



## chorge (12. Mai 2012)

Kannst die RQ testen! Wirklich deutlich mehr Grip als der FA! Vor allem am VR bei feuchten Wurzeln etc. ne andere Welt!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (12. Mai 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Kannst die RQ testen! Wirklich deutlich mehr Grip als der FA! Vor allem am VR bei feuchten Wurzeln etc. ne andere Welt!



Ja genau ums Vorderrad geht es mir !


----------



## gernotkrinner (12. Mai 2012)

Hab auf meinem Claymore bis jetzt vorne den FA, den Intense DH und RQ ausprobiert. Erst jetzt beim Conit-Reifen hab ich das vertrauen gefunden, dass man über schräg abfallende, nasse Wurzeln einfach so drüberfahren kann ohne dass einem das Vorderrad wegrutscht...


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (12. Mai 2012)

gernotkrinner schrieb:


> Erst jetzt beim Conit-Reifen hab ich das vertrauen gefunden, dass man über schräg abfallende, nasse Wurzeln einfach so drüberfahren kann ohne dass einem das Vorderrad wegrutscht...



Na das ist doch mal ne Aussage !!!


----------



## chorge (12. Mai 2012)

Meine Rede!


----------



## Andi_85 (12. Mai 2012)

Weiß jemand was die FSA Afterburn Kurbel am Jekyll 3 2011 für einen Neupreis hat?


----------



## fknobel (12. Mai 2012)

ca. 250


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (13. Mai 2012)

Meine bessere Hälfte auf ihrem Jekyll heut im Allgäu:


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (13. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute,

Was hat das Jekyll jetzt eigentlich für ein Steuerrohrmaß echtes 1,5" oder Cannondale Headshock-Maß = OnePointFive ???

Ich glaube vor kurzem hat mal jemand geschrieben Cannondale Headshock-Maß !?
Dann müssten ja Adapterlager und Adapter-Konusringe (von Headshock auf echtes 1,5") verbaut sein......
.....und dann müsste ja auch ne Lefty mit original Headshocklagern passen !?

Wer weiss da was ???

Grüße Klaus


----------



## fknobel (14. Mai 2012)

Ich bin mir relativ sicher das es der Headshock standart ist, also echte 2" Lagersitz.

Steht da nix in der Anleitung zu "meine liegt im Keller"?


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (14. Mai 2012)

Im Manual steht "Integriertes SI" !
Also doch das gute alte Headshock-Maß !!!???

Das hier ist im Manual abgebildet :


----------



## Funsports_Z (14. Mai 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Was hat das Jekyll jetzt eigentlich für ein Steuerrohrmaß echtes 1,5" oder Cannondale Headshock-Maß = OnePointFive ???
> 
> ...



Jepp!!!!! Genauso isses, hatte auch schon ein Händler so umgebaut auf Lefty (weitervorne im Thread bei meinen Posts)

Bei mir ist ein original Cdale Headshok Reduziersatz drin; aber das mit der Lefty würd ich nich machen, der Mann hat Recht, mit dem was er zum Umbau sagt; haut nich wirklich sinnvoll hin mit der 140er.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (14. Mai 2012)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Jepp!!!!! Genauso isses, hatte auch schon ein Händler so umgebaut auf Lefty (weitervorne im Thread bei meinen Posts)
> 
> Bei mir ist ein original Cdale Headshok Reduziersatz drin; aber das mit der Lefty würd ich nich machen, der Mann hat Recht, mit dem was er zum Umbau sagt; haut nich wirklich sinnvoll hin mit der 140er.



Also ein Bekannter vom Chef der Headshock-Klinik - 88Aid fährt in seinem Jekyll eine Lefty PBR 140mm und schwört drauf !
Kann also so schlimm net sein !

Fahrbericht

Ein paar Beispiele :

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SVxNyxOmt8"]Ripping the Porcupine Rim trail on the 2011 Cannondale Jekyll with a Lefty PBR 140      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3GsAf2iNtY"]Cannondale Jekyll & Lefty 11,4 kg-2012      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7MQNR9-Gxg"]2011 Cannondale Jekyll with Lefty PBR 140      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## canno-range (14. Mai 2012)

11,4 Kilo ist ja schön und gut, aber ein Crossmax SLR Laufradsatz mit 17 mm Innenweite der Felgen ist für das Jekyll sicher nicht adäquat. Man könnte aber mit ähnlichem Gewicht sicher was wesentlich besser geeignetes bauen.




Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Also ein Bekannter vom Chef der Headshock-Klinik - 88Aid fährt in seinem Jekyll eine Lefty PBR 140mm und schwört drauf !
> Kann also so schlimm net sein !
> 
> Fahrbericht
> ...


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (14. Mai 2012)

canno-range schrieb:


> 11,4 Kilo ist ja schön und gut, aber ein Crossmax SLR Laufradsatz mit 17 mm Innenweite der Felgen ist für das Jekyll sicher nicht adäquat. Man könnte aber mit ähnlichem Gewicht sicher was wesentlich besser geeignetes bauen.



Das mit dem Laufradsatz ist klar !

War ja auch nur ein Beispiel !


----------



## iNSANE! (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo, kennt jemand die gewichte von C2 vorbau, lenker und sattelstütze?
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_85 (14. Mai 2012)

Jetzt muss ich doch nochmals nachfragen Zwecks Sram Truvativ X.0 Kurbel.

Zurzeit hab ich den dickeren Spacer wie auf dem unteren Bild verbaut.
Bin mir aber nun nicht sicher ob meine Kettenlinie stimmt.
Hab das Gefühl das bei "klein" <> "groß" die Kette leicht schräg läuft.

Nun die Frage brauch ich bei der oben verlinkten Kurbel den wie auf dem Bild angegeben Spacer? Ich fang auch leider mit dem Red/Force nichts an.

Oder hat jemand selbst schon die genannte Kurbel verbaut und kann mir sagen welche/n Spacer verbaut wurde?






Gruß
Andi


----------



## Teex (14. Mai 2012)

Red und Force sind beides Rennradbaugruppen somit glaube ich nicht das der Spacer dorthin gehört hoffe das noch wer mehr zu sagen kann


----------



## Funsports_Z (15. Mai 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Also ein Bekannter vom Chef der Headshock-Klinik - 88Aid fährt in seinem Jekyll eine Lefty PBR 140mm und schwört drauf !



Ich schwör im Falle von unter 140mm und nem andren Cdale auch drauf, und hätt meine Mitlieblingsgabel auch gern bei mir im Jekyll gesehn, aber wie gesagt:

zrt.info/fahrbericht-jekyll-ultimate-2011-custom-aufbau-2/

der Mann hat recht! Absolut nachvollziehbar.

Die 140er Lefty mag ja gefühlt ganz gut zum Jekyll passen, was wohl nur an einer grundsätzlichen Eigenschaft der Lefty liegt, das du, bei dem Sahne (linearen) Ansprechverhalten, gefühlt immer mit mehr Federweg oder ner größeren Gabel unterwegs bist, als du tatsächlich hast. Aber die Nummer geht irgentwann nichmehr auf.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Das was für mich das Jekyll ausmacht, is die enorme Souveränität (überragend für ein Bike dieser Klasse, da kommt schon Big Bike feeling auf) in jeder Lage und besonders abwärts.

Und dem steht eigentlich die Lefty schon grundsätzlich entgegen; du fährst selber eine; die Lefty erkauft sich ihr überagendes Handling je nach Rahmenlayout auch immer mehr oder weniger mit einem guten stückweit Nervosität. Dazu nur das Stichwort: Freihändig fahrn geht, aber wie

Auch das schätzt man als Lefty Fahrer (im alten SV is es schon der Ritt auf der Rasierklinge abwärts, im alten Scalpel auch, aber dafür is das Bike dann ne echte Kurvensau) bzw. weiß damit umzugehen, aber ich mußte es in dem Bike mit dem Potential nicht haben. Und der Kollege in dem Video wär die Nummer mit der 160er the Duke sicherlich auch viel entspannter gefahrn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und wenn würd ich auf die 150er warten. Macht schon mehr Sinn.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (15. Mai 2012)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Ich schwör im Falle von unter 140mm und nem andren Cdale auch drauf, und hätt meine Mitlieblingsgabel auch gern bei mir im Jekyll gesehn, aber wie gesagt:
> 
> zrt.info/fahrbericht-jekyll-ultimate-2011-custom-aufbau-2/
> 
> ...



Du hast schon recht keine Frage!

Ich bin halt nur immer noch so total enttäuscht von der verbauten Fox RL !
Sowas unsensibles bin echt noch net gefahren.
Deshalb mein Ruf nach der Lefty.

Ich fahre die Fox (bei meinen 100kg) mit nur 5,5Bar statt etwas über 6 wie laut Fox angegeben und nutze trotzdem nur 130mm des FW!
Hauptproblem : Die Gabel taucht zu stark weg in steilen Stücken bergab und beim Bremsen! 
Was bei dem zu geringen Druck ja auch logisch ist !

Ich denke ich bau die jetzt mal aus und schicke sie zu Toxoholics in der Hoffnung das sie dann besser geht!?

Schaun mer mal!


----------



## canno-range (15. Mai 2012)

Es gibt da für das Jekyll einen Adaptersatz zur Umrüstung von X12 auf Schnellspanner. Mir ist klar, dass das im Grunde nicht sinnvoll ist, da die X12-Achse den Hinterbau wesentlich versteift. Da ich aber noch einen Laufradsatz habe, der nicht auf X12 umbaubar ist und den ich trotzdem ab und zu nutzen möchte, stellt sich die Frage, welchen Schnellspanner man dann verwenden kann. Aufgrund der Breite der Ausfallenden wird ein normaler Schnellspanner nicht passen. Außerdem braucht man dann einen konischen Einsatz für das linke Ausfallende. Ein entsprechendes Teil finde ich aber bei Dr. Cannondale leider nicht. 

Hat da schon mal jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## chorge (15. Mai 2012)

Big: mach mal den Ölstand im rechten Holm niedriger! Dadurch wird die Gabel linearer, und du kannst mehr FW nutzen. Dafür dann etwas mehr Luft rein, dann taucht sie trotzdem nicht so sehr weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (15. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand zufällig einen KP176 Bremsadapter hinten zu verkaufen?


----------



## fknobel (15. Mai 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Du hast schon recht keine Frage!
> 
> Ich bin halt nur immer noch so total enttäuscht von der verbauten Fox RL !
> Sowas unsensibles bin echt noch net gefahren.
> ...



Das mit zu Toxoholics schicken kannst dir eigentlich Schenken!

Zwei dinge die Helfen könnten...

1. Wenn nicht schon verbaut, die neuen SKF Abstreifer einbauen.
2. Das Öl in der Gabel gegen Motoröl (10w40 oder 5w10 z.B.) auswechseln.

Beides ist relativ einfach selber zu machen bei der RL und soll schon bei vielen einiges gebracht haben.

Das zu starke eintauchen hängt vorallem mit dem zu geringen Druck zusammen den du fährst. So bald die Schmirung besser ist wird die Gabel auch bei um die 7bar deutlich besser ansprechen. Aber ein Ansprechwunder wird sie nie werden...


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (15. Mai 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Das mit zu Toxoholics schicken kannst dir eigentlich Schenken!
> 
> Zwei dinge die Helfen könnten...
> 
> ...



Ist schon der Wahnsinn wie man sich an eine Lefty gewöhnen kann was das Ansprechverhalten angeht........

Genug geheult !!!! 

Ich denke ich schicke die Fox trotzdem erst mal ein und schaue wie sie funzt wenn Sie zurück kommt !
Ich habe ja noch das Prophet mit der Lefty zum Biken in der Zwischenzeit !

Wenn Toxoholics nicht wirklich was bringt versuche ich eure Vorschläge in die Tat umzusetzen.
Ein vernünftiges Ansprechverhalten bei 7Bar wäre Geil !

Wo bekommt man die SKF-Abstreifer ???

Grüße und Danke an alle !


----------



## gmk (15. Mai 2012)

hier:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31169_Dust-Wiper-Dichtungs-Kit-Modell-2012-.html


----------



## Andi_85 (18. Mai 2012)

Teex schrieb:


> Red und Force sind beides Rennradbaugruppen somit glaube ich nicht das der Spacer dorthin gehört hoffe das noch wer mehr zu sagen kann



Danke dir.
Aber heißt ja dann das bei der MTB Version der Spacer dorthin gehört oder?


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (19. Mai 2012)

Mal was anderes,

Ist es bei euch auch so wenn der Druck in der Negativkammer des Dyad nicht ziemlich auf Werksangabe passend 
zum Positivdruck abgestimmt ist das dann der Dyad am Anfang des Federwegs komisch "hakelig" reagiert !?

Ich wollte das Bike mal mit weniger SAG austesten aber das ist nicht wirklich möglich !

Dyad-Reset habe ich vorher gemacht !

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr da so gemacht ???

Welchen Hub in mm macht der Dayd eigentlich ???

Bei meinem Dyad waren es ca. 47mm wie die Positivkammer leer und die Negativkammer ziemlich auf Max. war !


----------



## kantn-manuel (19. Mai 2012)

So Freunde!

So geht ab nun mein Himod1 2011 ins Jahr 2012:



 (weiss:2012  )


----------



## MasterJD (20. Mai 2012)

Muss leider nochmal fragen, da es recht dringend ist:

Weiß einer von euch einen guten Autodachträger fürs jekyll? Also mit Rahmenhalterung, nur ist das unterrohr ja schon ziemlich fett, deswegen bin ich mir nicht sicher ob da auch jeder "greifarm" rumgeht !?

Ich hätte jetzt einen von den Thule genommen, bin mir aber halt nich ganz sicher.

Führe meins nämlich in einer Woche nach Südtirol aus


----------



## petergrolla (20. Mai 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Mal was anderes,
> 
> Ist es bei euch auch so wenn der Druck in der Negativkammer des Dyad nicht ziemlich auf Werksangabe passend
> zum Positivdruck abgestimmt ist das dann der Dyad am Anfang des Federwegs komisch "hakelig" reagiert !?
> ...



Hi, 

schau mal auf Seite 123 & 124 da habe ich was zu diesem Thema geschrieben - evtl. hilft Dir das weiter.

Grüße
P


----------



## anditirol (20. Mai 2012)

MasterJD schrieb:


> Muss leider nochmal fragen, da es recht dringend ist:
> 
> Weiß einer von euch einen guten Autodachträger fürs jekyll? Also mit Rahmenhalterung, nur ist das unterrohr ja schon ziemlich fett, deswegen bin ich mir nicht sicher ob da auch jeder "greifarm" rumgeht !?
> 
> ...


Ich hab den Thule ProRide (http://www.thule.com/de-DE/DE/Products/Bike-Carriers/RoofCarriers/Thule-ProRide 591#), funktioniert bestens mit dem Jekyll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-lo (20. Mai 2012)

Der Outride von thule funzt auch bestens. Man braucht halt nen Adapter für ne 15mm Steckachse, der Outride ist für 20mm. Ist halt keine Rahmenhalterung sondern an der Gabel.


----------



## dasphonk (21. Mai 2012)

Ein Jekyll mit Carbonrahmen sollte man auf jeden Fall mit dem Outride transportieren, weil der Rahmen nicht geklemmt werden darf....nur so zur Ergänzung


----------



## MasterJD (21. Mai 2012)

Ja super danke für die Antworten... habe sowieso die Alu Version 
Mit Rahmenhalterung hat halt den Vorteil, dass ich einerseits keinen Adapter kaufen muss und andererseits erheblich mehr platz im Kofferraum (wird voll trotz SUV) bleibt.
Ich schau dann nachher mal bei stadler nach dem proride


----------



## Downhillfaller (21. Mai 2012)

Ich kann den Träger von Allround empfehlen. Klemmung nur über die Kurbel. Hält bombenfest. Und ist aus Alu.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MasterJD (21. Mai 2012)

Habe jetzt den thule Proride gekauft. Hat beim ersten Test perfekt gepasst 

Ich hoffe ja mal dass es mir dann auch gelingt, die über 14 kg des jekylls in den Alpen die berge hochzuwuchten


----------



## chorge (21. Mai 2012)

Da würde ich mir mal keine Sorgen machen! Mein Claymore mit 15,3Kg fährt sich prima in den Nord-Alpen und auch an deren Südrand am Lago! Meine Freundin bewegt ihr Jekyll mit 13,9kg bei einem Eigengewicht von rund 65kg auch super - und fühlt sich bergauf (und natürlich bergab sowieso) viel besser als auf ihrem 2011er Ghost AMR 7500 Lector mit nur 120mm...
Und in den letzten Jahren hab ich fröhlich mein 16,2kg Nicolai über diverse Berge gebracht (bis hoch auf 3554m). 
Das geht also alles!!!


----------



## Sagatasan (22. Mai 2012)

ich hab jetzt eindlich den Sag-meter bekommen - leider war die skala zum aufkleben nicht mit dabei.

hat die vielleicht irgedwer hier in digitaler form?? thnx


----------



## psycho82 (22. Mai 2012)

Gibt ja einige die eine 160 Lyrik in ihr Jekyll bauen.
Sind die 160er Gabeln seitens CD freigegen?

Gruß

Benny


----------



## anditirol (22. Mai 2012)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt eindlich den Sag-meter bekommen - leider war die skala zum aufkleben nicht mit dabei.
> 
> hat die vielleicht irgedwer hier in digitaler form?? thnx



Glaub nicht dass es eine offizielle Skala gibt, im Anhang findest aber eine von mir selbst gemachte...
Und hier noch ein Bild (mit einer noch alten Skala) wie ihn anbringen solltest:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fasj (22. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
wo habt ihr das SAG-Teil bestellt ?

Mein Händler meinte braucht man nicht.....

fasj


----------



## fknobel (22. Mai 2012)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Gibt ja einige die eine 160 Lyrik in ihr Jekyll bauen.
> Sind die 160er Gabeln seitens CD freigegen?
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Ja sind sie, die Jekyll Rahmen sind für Gabeln mit bis zu 545mm Einbauhöhe freigegeben... die 160er Lyriks haben genau 545mm.

Steht übrigens in der Anleitung auf Seite 13 "Deutschsprachige Version".


----------



## fknobel (22. Mai 2012)

fasj schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wo habt ihr das SAG-Teil bestellt ?
> 
> Mein Händler meinte braucht man nicht.....
> ...



Schaust du hier...

http://www.cannondaleexperts.com/Cannondale-Jekyll-Sag-Indicator-Kit--KP188_p_809.html

Brauch man nicht... ja und nein. Sagen wir so, ist ganz angenehm und nützlich wenn man den Dämpfer "Individuel" Einstellen möchte und nicht nur strickt nach Cannondale Druck-Tabelle.


----------



## Ponch (22. Mai 2012)

Ich habe noch ein Sag Meter zu verkaufen. Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (22. Mai 2012)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt eindlich den Sag-meter bekommen - leider war die skala zum aufkleben nicht mit dabei.
> 
> hat die vielleicht irgedwer hier in digitaler form?? thnx



Hääääääääääääääääähhhhhhhh ????

Hast du den original SAG-Meter von Cannondale ????

Dann brauchst du doch keine Skala !

Oder hast du nen selbstgebautes SAG-Meter ???

Dann is klar das du eine Skala brauchst !!!


----------



## Sagatasan (22. Mai 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hääääääääääääääääähhhhhhhh ????
> 
> Hast du den original SAG-Meter von Cannondale ????
> 
> ...




jup - hab den originalen!

dachte da brauch ich auch eine skala.....  dabei hat der zeiger eh eine drauf 

hat sich erledigt 

@anditirol - danke für deine daten!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (22. Mai 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Ja sind sie, die Jekyll Rahmen sind für Gabeln mit bis zu 545mm Einbauhöhe freigegeben... die 160er Lyriks haben genau 545mm.
> 
> Steht übrigens in der Anleitung auf Seite 13 "Deutschsprachige Version".



Danke für die Info

Da ich (noch?) kein Jekyll hab, hab ich auch keine Anleitung

Gruß

Benny


----------



## MasterJD (23. Mai 2012)

wie fahrt ihr eure Dämpfer eigentlich bezüglich der zugstufe? also ich find insgesamt die angaben für den rebound auf der Tabelle aber auch sonst dass der Dämpfer teilweise etwas langsam arbeitet..


----------



## Puls220 (23. Mai 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Ja sind sie, die Jekyll Rahmen sind für Gabeln mit bis zu 545mm Einbauhöhe freigegeben... die 160er Lyriks haben genau 545mm.
> 
> Steht übrigens in der Anleitung auf Seite 13 "Deutschsprachige Version".



Die 545mm maximale Einbauhöhe ist korrekt, eine 160er Lyrik baut aber meiner Info zu Folge 550mm hoch...

Ich hatte (schon 2 mal) eine Anfrage an den CD Customer Service gerichtet, was davon zu halten ist, dass im Jekyll nur 545er Gabel zugelassen sind, aber im Netz Promotion Videos von CD Teamfahrern kursieren, die mit 170er Lyrik und 180er Talas 36 rumfahren und mit Gaubelbauhöhen bis 570mm Enduro-Rennen beschreiten. Bisher Null Reaktion, ich werde aber nochmal anrufen...

Finde ich sehr mäßig das ganze Gebahren

----

Hier die Videos:


http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Ben-Cruz-Video-2011.html

[ame="http://vimeo.com/37941204"]Jérôme Clementz - The Precepts of Enduro on Vimeo[/ame]

----

Die Dämpfer finde ich tendenziell auch etwas zäh - im Winter federt er auch auf offener Stufe deutlich zu langsam aus, im Sommer finde ich es ok... wobei ich auch niemand bin der stundenlang sein Setup tuned.


----------



## Funsports_Z (24. Mai 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Die 545mm maximale Einbauhöhe ist korrekt, eine 160er Lyrik baut aber meiner Info zu Folge 550mm hoch...
> 
> Ich hatte (schon 2 mal) eine Anfrage an den CD Customer Service gerichtet, was davon zu halten ist, dass im Jekyll nur 545er Gabel zugelassen sind, aber im Netz Promotion Videos von CD Teamfahrern kursieren, die mit 170er Lyrik und 180er Talas 36 rumfahren und mit Gaubelbauhöhen bis 570mm Enduro-Rennen beschreiten. Bisher Null Reaktion, ich werde aber nochmal anrufen...
> 
> ...



On own risk  lieber gar nix sagen, bevor man sich in die Haftung begibt

Gibt ja auch ein sehr bekanntes Video mit der Totem (von wegen serienmäßig  oder "Wetten das" geht) und hat ja locker gehalten.


----------



## anditirol (24. Mai 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Die Dämpfer finde ich tendenziell auch etwas zäh - im Winter federt er auch auf offener Stufe deutlich zu langsam aus, im Sommer finde ich es ok... wobei ich auch niemand bin der stundenlang sein Setup tuned.



Kommt auf das Fahrergewicht an würd ich sagen.. Ich fahre 10 clicks out, 2 mehr out als angegeben. Wenn ich 10 KG leichter wäre oder einfach ein um zwei Stufen weicheres Setup bevorzugen würde wäre es grenzwertig, so ist alles im grünen Bereich..


----------



## chorge (24. Mai 2012)

Also meine Freundin mit rund 65kg muss die Zugstufe ganz offen fahren...


----------



## Sagatasan (24. Mai 2012)

Crazyfist schrieb:


> ... seh ich genau so. Hab seit dieser Woche auch eine Lyrik drin (2-stepAir) und bin begeistert, was damit bergab aus dem Radl rauszuholen ist.


 


bringt der tausch von 32ter Talas auf Lyrik echt soviel?? die absenkung meiner federgabel verwende ich sogut wie nie - komme überall auch so hinauf....  

hat die lyrik fettere rohre??


----------



## fknobel (24. Mai 2012)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> bringt der tausch von 32ter Talas auf Lyrik echt soviel?? die absenkung meiner federgabel verwende ich sogut wie nie - komme überall auch so hinauf....
> 
> hat die lyrik fettere rohre??



Bringt schon einiges, allerdings halt abhängig vom einsatzgebiet. Der Klassische Allmountain/Touren Fahrer wird eine Lyrik oder 36er Fox z.b. nicht brauchen und auch nicht missen. Wer jedoch eh in richtung Enduro tendiert wird sie lieben...

Die Lyrik hat 35mm Standrohre. Das sieht man schon recht deutlich und steht dem Bike echt gut! Absenkung (Dual Position Air oder U-Turn Coil) macht sinn, so erhält man sich auch die volle Touren tauglichkeit. Bzw. bekommt man so super die 20mm höhere Einbauhöhe sehr gut Kompensiert wenn es dann doch mal Steil wird bzw. länger Bergauf geht.


----------



## grey (24. Mai 2012)

134mm headtube + 545+ gabel finde ich eher grenzwertig.
Es gibt Rahmen bei denen das mMn. besser harmoniert..


----------



## chorge (24. Mai 2012)

Und ich versteh einfach nicht, warum man sich nicht gleich ein Claymore kauft, wenn man eh schon weiß, dass man ne fettere Gabel verbauen wird. Sooo einfach verkauft sich ne 1.5 Gabel ja nun auch nicht, als dass man die Fox schnell mal gut los werden würde. Dank des Dämpfers klettert auch das Claymore wesentlich besser, als man es erwarten würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (24. Mai 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Und ich versteh einfach nicht, warum man sich nicht gleich ein Claymore kauft, wenn man eh schon weiß, dass man ne fettere Gabel verbauen wird. Sooo einfach verkauft sich ne 1.5 Gabel ja nun auch nicht, als dass man die Fox schnell mal gut los werden würde. Dank des Dämpfers klettert auch das Claymore wesentlich besser, als man es erwarten würde.



Wie ich es schon mal geschrieben hab... Claymore ist nicht gleich Jekyll. Das Jekyll ist aus meiner sicht einfach das rundere und vielseitigere Bike, vor allem für den gelegentlichen Enduro Einsatz. Und 180mm brauch ich nicht, mir reichen die 160mm Vorn und 150(155)mm Hinten vollkommen aus. Da von abgesehen ist die Lyrik einfach deutlich Steifer als die Serien Fox mit 32er Standrohren und sieht geiler aus an dem Bike! 

Letztendlich ist es eine Geschmackssache, das ihr beiden eure Claymores geiler findet ist nur logisch. Werdet euch ja auch was da bei gedacht haben als ihr die gekauft habt...


----------



## Sagatasan (24. Mai 2012)

mein händler würde die talas zurücknehmen und mit aufzahlung eine lyrik draufschnallen  

kommt drauf an, wieviel er haben will - bis jetzt bin ich immer gut ausgestiegen!

geiler schaut die lyrik auf jeden fall aus


----------



## Wern (24. Mai 2012)

Für mich gäbe es nur einen Grund die 32 Talas gegen eine fettere Gabel zu tauschen.
Sie müsste eine gut funktionierende Druckstufenregelung haben, sodass ich das Bremsnicken abstellen kann.
Meine 32er sinkt schon brutal weg wenn ich stark anbremse. 
Sonst arbeitet sie aber so gut, dass ich keine dickere Gabel vermisse.
Wer hat Erfahrung mit einer Lyrik R2L oder wie die Dinger heißen. Kann man da die Lowspeed Druckstufe so verstellen, dass das Bremsnicken wesentlich reduziert wird, ohne das die Gabel im Geblocke unsensibel wird?

GT


----------



## Puls220 (24. Mai 2012)

Wern schrieb:


> Für mich gäbe es nur einen Grund die 32 Talas gegen eine fettere Gabel zu tauschen.
> Sie müsste eine gut funktionierende Druckstufenregelung haben, sodass ich das Bremsnicken abstellen kann.
> Meine 32er sinkt schon brutal weg wenn ich stark anbremse.
> Sonst arbeitet sie aber so gut, dass ich keine dickere Gabel vermisse.
> ...



Ich hab' eine 160er Lyrik RC2L also mit Stahlfeder.

Hab's schon ein paar mal im Thread geschrieben, aber für mich ist das die optimale Lösung:

* problemlos mit 1,5" Steuerrohr zu haben, also keine Steuersatzadapter oder Vorbautausch nötig
* deutlich steifer als die 32mm Gabeln
* besseres Ansprechverhalten und weniger wartungsintensiv als Luftgabeln
* mit Low- Highspeed Druckstufe + Zugstufe sehr gut justierbar
* blockierbar für lange Wiegetritt-Passagen
* 50mm absenkbar, (wobei die Absenkmechanik Null Ärger macht - anders als 2-Step oder Dualposition)
* simpel aufgebaut, kann man selbst warten
* kaum schwerer als die absenkbaren 160er Luftgabel (Lyrik 2-Step / Talas 36)


... aber natürlich schon schwerer als Revelation, Talas / Float 32


Der Punkt, dass scheinbare alle Cannondale Pros für Endurorennen lieber ein gepimptes Jekyll, als das Clamore nehmen spricht nicht wirklich für das Claymore. 

Im Claymore-Thread wurde ja auch länger diskutiert, dass das Claymore etwas unausgewogen ist - sehr hohe Front, stark eintauchender Hinterbau im Uphill. Lt Freeride Test gibt es in dem Bereich bessere Enduros (z.B. Alutech Fanes) die sowohl hoch als auch runter besser gehen. 

Das und die Erkenntnis das 180mm Federweg fürs Mittelgebirge überdimensioniert erscheinen war letztlich mein Grund das Jekyll zu kaufen und "robust" aufzubauen...


----------



## chorge (24. Mai 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Wie ich es schon mal geschrieben hab... Claymore ist nicht gleich Jekyll. Das Jekyll ist aus meiner sicht einfach das rundere und vielseitigere Bike, vor allem für den gelegentlichen Enduro Einsatz. Und 180mm brauch ich nicht, mir reichen die 160mm Vorn und 150(155)mm Hinten vollkommen aus. Da von abgesehen ist die Lyrik einfach deutlich Steifer als die Serien Fox mit 32er Standrohren und sieht geiler aus an dem Bike!
> 
> Letztendlich ist es eine Geschmackssache, das ihr beiden eure Claymores geiler findet ist nur logisch. Werdet euch ja auch was da bei gedacht haben als ihr die gekauft habt...



Ist ja nicht so, dass ich das Jekyll schlecht finden würde! Im Gegenteil - meine Freundin hat ja eines, und erst NACH ihrem Kauf, wollte ich auch unbedingt "sowas" haben... Letztendlich war es halt so, dass ich ja stolzer besitzer eines Helius FR von 2005 bin, welches hinten 15cm hat, und eine Z1 mit ebenfalls 15cm beinhaltet. Nun ein weiteres 15cm Bike wegen 2Kg weniger Gewicht zu kaufen wäre blöd gewesen, zumal das Helius dank ETA in der Z1 hervorragend klettert, wodurch ich in dieser Klasse nicht zwingend auf den DYAD angewiesen war. So erfolgte dann eben der Griff zum Claymore, da ich wusste, dass es dank des Dämpfers super funktionieren wird. Die Bedenken wegen des Sitzwinkels waren groß, aber genauso schnell auch wieder verflogen nach der ersten Ü300hm Auffahrt. Hat sich ja nun auch bereits deutlich bestätigt bei Einsätzen am Lago und hier im Allgäu. Zudem ist es tatsächlich 1Kg leichter als mein Helius, was auch nicht schlecht ist...
Das Jekyll ist in meinen Augen halt eher ein dickes AM, welches ggfs. auch im Enduro-Bereich eingesetzt werden kann. Für Touren in den Alpen wo es rauh zur Sache geht (Lago) ist das Bike sicher ideal! Im Bikepark oder wenn man etwas härter fahren will muss man es aber letztendlich (zumindest ab 80Kg Körpergewicht) mit ner anderen Gabel ausstatten. Dies ist zwar möglich, aber idR nicht immer sooo einfach (zumindest finanziell wegen 1.5 und dem Verkauf der 32er) umzusetzen. Wenn man halt eh schon weiß, dass man dicke Dinger mit dem Rad machen will, und dabei Ü80Kg wiegt, kann man sich IMHO ruhig auch das Claymore mal ansehen. Für meine Freundin hingegen wäre es Overkill! Sie reizt bei weitem nicht das Potential des Jekyll aus, auch mit 32er Fox - aber sie hat ein Rad unter ihrem hübschen Hintern, welches ihr unendlich gefällt, und was viel wichtiger ist: unendlich Vertrauen in sich selbst gibt, weil es einfach super funktioniert!
Fazit: Beides geile Bikes!!! Jekyll für AM mit Enduro-Tauglichkeit, Claymore für FR/Enduro mit AM-Tauglichkeit...

@Puls: 
- Das die Pros mit dem Jekyll fahren ist IMHO ne Marketing-Sache
- Die hohe Front des Claymore: Mir persönlich gibt sie sicherheit im steilen selektiven Gelände. Daher für mich mit meinen 1,88m sogar ein Kaufgrund!
- Dank DYAD-Dämpfer taucht der Hinterbau bei mir kaum ein im Uphill - keine Ahnung, was die da eingestellt hatten.
- Ich fühle mich extrem wohl auf dem Bike. Unausgewogen find ich da nix. 
- Gewichtsmäßig schenkt sich halt letztendlich ein robust aufgebautes Jekyll nichts mehr mit nem nicht grad auf FR getrimmten Claymore. Meines wiegt nun 15,3Kg incl. 430mm Reverb, HOPE Tech V2 Bremsen und 2,4er RubberQueens... Macht man diese Teile an ein Alu-Jekyll, plus ne 160er Gabel, so hat man die 15Kg bei L auch schnell erreicht.

Stimmt, im Mittelgebirge sind 180mm eigentlich Overkill. Wenn sie aber so unauffällig funktionieren wie beim Claymore, spricht auch nix dagegen sie zu haben. Da ich aber an den Alpen wohne... *smile*


----------



## grey (24. Mai 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> sehr hohe Front, stark eintauchender Hinterbau im Uphill.



1. was glaubst wie eine hohe front zustandekommt, naaaa?  (was glaubst wie hoch die front des jekyll is wennst dort eine 565er gabel reinwirfst)
2. blödsinn.


mit anderen, passenderen rädern, meinte ich keines von cdale


----------



## Puls220 (24. Mai 2012)

greyz schrieb:


> 1. was glaubst wie eine hohe front zustandekommt, naaaa?  (was glaubst wie hoch die front des jekyll is wennst dort eine 565er gabel reinwirfst)
> 2. blödsinn.
> 
> 
> mit anderen, passenderen rädern, meinte ich keines von cdale




Also Chefquizzmaster, dann will ich mal...

1. Die Höhe der Front hängt von ein bisschen mehr ab, als nur der Einbauhöhe der Gabel, als da wären:


Steuerrohrlänge
Lenkwinkel
Steuersatzspacer
Winkel und Länge des Vorbaus
Bauhöhe Steuersatz
Der Tipp, den Vorbau des Claymores zu drehen um die Front tiefer zu bekommen hab' ich schon ettliche male gelesen und für keines der anderen Räder im Test. Kann also nicht nur an der Gabel gelegen haben... Hat natürlich weniger mit dem Rahmen als mit dem Standardaufbau von CD zu tun.



2. Ich habe nur den Freeride-Test zusammengefasst.

http://www.freeride-magazine.com/test/pdf/leichte-freerider-mit-180-millimeter/15/08/2011/

Der auf Test MTB-News klang ähnlich, die sprachen von einem idealen Bike für's Bikebergsteigen / Vertriden, was dann durchaus ein spezielles Einsatzgebiet darstellt...



			
				chorge schrieb:
			
		

> -  Gewichtsmäßig schenkt sich halt letztendlich ein robust aufgebautes  Jekyll nichts mehr mit nem nicht grad auf FR getrimmten Claymore. Meines  wiegt nun 15,3Kg incl. 430mm Reverb, HOPE Tech V2 Bremsen und 2,4er  RubberQueens... Macht man diese Teile an ein Alu-Jekyll, plus ne 160er  Gabel, so hat man die 15Kg bei L auch schnell erreicht.
> 
> Stimmt, im Mittelgebirge sind 180mm eigentlich Overkill. Wenn sie aber  so unauffällig funktionieren wie beim Claymore, spricht auch nix dagegen  sie zu haben. Da ich aber an den Alpen wohne... *smile*



Stimm ich voll zu. Ich will auch keinem sein Claymore madig machen, mit Wohnort in Alpennähe hätte ich sicher auch nochmal das Claymore und das Fanes probegefahren. Aufgrund o.g. Tests schien mir das Jekyll halt ausgewogener und die Händler in der Nähe haben sich auch kein Claymore zum Testen hingestellt.

Einzig das mit dem Marketing bezweile ich etwas. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, wenn irgendein Pro mit dem Claymore entscheidend schneller ist, dass ihn sein Teamchef dann zum Jekyll fahren verdonnert. Jürgen Beneke ist seinerzeit auf eine CC Fully seines Ausrüsters deutscher DH Meister geworden...


----------



## chorge (24. Mai 2012)

Und ich will ja auch niemand sein Jekyll madig machen!!! Geiles Bike - soviel steht ja sowieso fest...


----------



## grey (24. Mai 2012)

darum gehts ja, die hohe Front bemängeln aber dezent ignorieren, dass das Jekyll in 3 von 4 größen, das längere Steuerrohr hat.  Vorbau und Spacerkonfiguration lass ich aussen vor, kann ja nur ein Scherz sein. 

@2: nein..  es ist einfach falsch, man sackt nicht in den federweg beim uphill.

Ich hätte mir das Jekyll ebenso beinahe gekauft (mit option auf lyrik), ich bin also dem Jekyll nicht abgeneigt. 


Du kannst mir noch ein paar seiten lang erzählen was welcher Pro fährt und was wo in Heftln geschrieben steht, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ichs lesen werde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (24. Mai 2012)

greyz schrieb:


> darum gehts ja, die hohe Front bemängeln aber dezent ignorieren, dass das Jekyll in 3 von 4 größen, das längere Steuerrohr hat.  Vorbau und Spacerkonfiguration lass ich aussen vor, kann ja nur ein Scherz sein.
> 
> @2: nein..  es ist einfach falsch, man sackt nicht in den federweg beim uphill.
> 
> ...





Also ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht was Du uns mit Deinen Postings sagen willst

Ich fahre das Jekyll mit der Fox Float 150mm. Ich kann durchaus nachvollziehen warum sich manche die Lyrik wünschen (ich wäre auch nicht abgeneigt).
Es ist einfach eine Tatsache dass der Hinterbau der Gabel deutlich überlegen ist, sowohl auf kurze Stöße als auch auf schnelle Schläge reagiert der Hinterbau deutlich besser. Dazu kommt die aus meiner Sicht hervorragende Bergaufperformance die eine Absenkung (für mich) völlig unnötig macht. 

So gesehen könnte ich mit der 160er Lyrik eine ausgeglichenere Performance erreichen und mit der Absenkung wäre ich dennoch für lange Aufstiege gewappnet. 




> Für meine Freundin hingegen wäre es Overkill! Sie reizt bei weitem nicht das Potential des Jekyll aus, auch mit 32er Fox - aber sie hat ein Rad unter ihrem hübschen Hintern, welches ihr unendlich gefällt, und was viel wichtiger ist: unendlich Vertrauen in sich selbst gibt, weil es einfach super funktioniert!




Da habe ich mit Deiner Freundin einiges gemeinsam (nicht nur den hübschen Hintern) ich reize das Potential auch nicht aus, aber dennoch habe ich es gern, es ist eben wie Porsche fahren, einfach geil, aber das Fahrzeug könnte noch einiges mehr als ich fordere


----------



## fknobel (25. Mai 2012)

Matze hat es auf den Punkt gebracht! 

Die Lyrik passt mit ihren 160mm einfach besser zum Hinterbau des jekylls. Insgesamt tut die bessere Performance der Gabel dem Bike einfach gut...

Ich verstehe eh nicht ganz warum das hier fast in streit ausartet!? Jeder soll sein Bike so aufbauen wie es für ihn am besten ist oder das Bike fahren was er geiler findet.


----------



## anditirol (25. Mai 2012)

Ich habe mittlerweile auch eine Lyric Dual Position Air (170mm) verbaut, fährt sich sehr gut. Die 32er Gabel habe ich 7 mal einschicken müssen da mir immer die Gabelkrone kaputt geworden ist. 
Hier ein Bild






Fahrfertig ziemlich genau 13 kg. Die Front ist jetzt in der richtigen Höhe, davor war sie mir zu tief, hatte 4 Spacer verbaut.
Was mir am besten gefällt ist der flächere Lenkwinkel. 
Weiter oben im Forum gab es die Frage nach der Verstellbarkeit der Druckstufe bei der Lyric. Die Mission Control hat eine Low und eine Highspeed Druckstufenverstellung. Ich spüre aber nicht wirklich viel Unterschied wenn ich die Druckstufe (Low oder High) verstelle, soll an den mittlerweile verwendeten dünnflüssigen Ölen liegen. Dafür spricht sie sehr gut an, kein Vergleich zur FOX 36 oder auch zur letztjährigen Lyric 2 Step.


----------



## fasj (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
mal eine blöde Frage.
Ich bin noch nie eine Lyrik gefahren, aber ein Freund fährt auch eine "ältere" Gabel mit U-Turn.

Das geschraube nervt gegenüber den Hebel bei der Fox zum absenken.

Ist das bei der Lyrik nicht nervig.

fasj


----------



## Sagatasan (25. Mai 2012)

anditirol schrieb:


> Ich habe mittlerweile auch eine Lyric Dual Position Air (170mm) verbaut, fährt sich sehr gut. Die 32er Gabel habe ich 7 mal einschicken müssen da mir immer die Gabelkrone kaputt geworden ist.
> Hier ein Bild
> 
> 
> ...


 



GEIL!

hast du für den einbau einen adapter gebraucht - mein mechaniker meint, dass 1.5" standard  und 1.5" von cannondale nicht dasselbe sind......

die gabel würd ich dann nehmen  
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ual-Position-Air-Federgabel-Modell-2012-.html


----------



## fknobel (25. Mai 2012)

@fasj:

Also mich nervt es nicht, war auch erst skeptisch. Ist aber letztendlich eine Geschmacks frage...

@Sagastan:

Für die Taperd Version brauchst nur für oben einen Adapter. Unten ist Standart 1.5. Der unterschied bezieht sich nur auf das Außenmaß der Lager die im Steuerrohr verpresst sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anditirol (25. Mai 2012)

1.5 ist schon dasselbe, die Lager fuer den Steuersatz haben aber Cannondale-Abmessungen.... 
Die von dir verlinkte ist aber eine 160er, auch 1.5 durchgehend sehe ich bei bike components nicht.. 
Ich habe mir die Gabel direkt von Sport Import machen lassen.... Laut SI gibts die ich habe so gar nicht auf dem Markt, keine Ahnung ob das stimmt..


----------



## anditirol (25. Mai 2012)

fasj schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mal eine blöde Frage.
> Ich bin noch nie eine Lyrik gefahren, aber ein Freund fährt auch eine "ältere" Gabel mit U-Turn.
> 
> ...



Dual Position Air funktioniert von der Bedienung her gleich wie TALAS. Nur wenn du eine Lyric mit Feder fahren willst müsstest du noch U-Turn nehmen.
Die Performance von DPA ist aber wirklich sehr gut...


----------



## Sagatasan (25. Mai 2012)

Bei dem Shop bestell ich eh nicht....

hmmm soll ich jetzt die Lyrik RC2 DH Dual Position Air: 160-130mm oder die 170-160mm Solo Air nehmen.... 

170mm mit Dual Position Air so wie du sie bekommen hast gibt es ja lt. Rock Shox homepage echt nicht.... 

http://www.sram.com/rockshox/products/lyrik-rc2-dh


----------



## anditirol (25. Mai 2012)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> Bei dem Shop bestell ich eh nicht....
> 
> hmmm soll ich jetzt die Lyrik RC2 DH Dual Position Air: 160-130mm oder die 170-160mm Solo Air nehmen....
> 
> ...



Ohne Absenkung würd ich dir nicht empfehlen. 
Du kannst ruhig die 160er nehmen. Wenn du einen etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel willst kannst du dir dann immer noch die 160er relativ einfach auf 170 umrüsten. Im Forum gibts gute Anleitungen dazu, kostet auch so gut wie nichts....


----------



## chorge (25. Mai 2012)

Sieht definitiv sehr geil aus!!


----------



## Sagatasan (25. Mai 2012)

dann wirds die 160er werden  

die 32er talas passt mir einfach nicht zum hinterbau...


----------



## yann.roux (25. Mai 2012)

@Sagastan
Ich habe die Lyrik RC2L bei mir eingebaut und die funktioniert viel besser als die Talas 32 (vor allem das ansprechverhalten und die bessere Verstellbarkeit).
Allerdings viele sehen ein Plus in der Steifigkeit. Das könnte ich nicht wirklich spüren. Vielleicht lag es an dem LRS oder Steckachse.
Der wirkliche Plus sehe ich (für mich + mein Einsatz in den Bergen) in der Möglichkeit die Lyrik auf 170mm bzw. 175mm umzubauen 
Die 500g mehr sehe ich als Trainingsgewicht


----------



## Wern (25. Mai 2012)

Also ich kann beim Ansprechverhalten meiner Talas überhaupt nichts bemängeln. Tadellos, sehr fein. Hier scheint auch wieder jede Gabel anders zu funktionieren.

Leider bin ich mit meinem Hinterbau nicht so zufrieden. Am We im Vinschgau hatte ich oft das Gefühl das der Dämpfer komplett überdämpft ist. Hat sich fast so angefühlt wir im Climb Modus. Extrem straff und wenig Federweg.
Kennt jemand das Problem?

Ich hab dann mal den Dämpfer reseted und neu eingestellt. Wurde dann besser. Bin aber noch nicht der Meinung das der Hinterbau der 32 stark überlegen ist.

Noch was: Mein Jekyll ist auf schnellen Rumpelstrecken sehr laut. Trotz 2fach und Kettenführung (X-Guide) klappert es schon gewaltig. 
Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrung mit diesen neuen Shimano Schaltwerken die blockierbar bzw. versteifbar sind? Oder evtl Schaltwerk mit kürzerem Käfig??

GT


----------



## Deleted 239656 (25. Mai 2012)

l


----------



## Wern (25. Mai 2012)

Hab jetzt bei mir auch noch mal den Dämpfer versucht einzustellen. 
Reset nach Anleitung. Leider schaut der Kolben schon bei einem Pos. zu Neg. Verhältniss von 20 zu 10 bar über 1 cm weit raus. 

Reset hilft leider nur bedingt dagegen. Hab jetzt noch mal sehr sorgfältig reseted. Jetzt ists nicht mehr ganz so schlimm, aber Kolben ist immer noch gut 0.5cm sichtbar.
Ich hab das Gefühl, dass ein Austausch zwischen Pos und Neg Kammer stattfindet. Normal?

Gibts hier Abhilfe oder muss er eingeschickt werden?

GT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teex (25. Mai 2012)

Ist Kolbenstange zu sehen sein sollte man den Dämpfer einschicken zwecks Service (Garantie/Gewährleistung), Grund soll laut Toxoholic's eine falsche Befüllung sein . 
Solange es nicht sehr stört kann man aber weiter fahren was bei 1cm wahrscheinlich nicht mehr der Fall ist


----------



## Wern (25. Mai 2012)

Edit: Sehr komisch, jetzt noch mal reseted, Kolbenstange nicht mehr zu sehen. 
Morgen mal anständig fahren. Evtl gehts ja wieder. 
Ich versteh den Dämpfer leider trotzdem nicht


----------



## dasphonk (26. Mai 2012)

Wern schrieb:


> Also ich kann beim Ansprechverhalten meiner Talas überhaupt nichts bemängeln. Tadellos, sehr fein. Hier scheint auch wieder jede Gabel anders zu funktionieren.
> 
> Leider bin ich mit meinem Hinterbau nicht so zufrieden. Am We im Vinschgau hatte ich oft das Gefühl das der Dämpfer komplett überdämpft ist. Hat sich fast so angefühlt wir im Climb Modus. Extrem straff und wenig Federweg.
> Kennt jemand das Problem?
> ...



Ja, ich habe ein XTR Shadow Plus Schaltwerk. Vorher hatte ich auch als  Kettenführung den C-Guide von Bionicon. Weiter vorne gibt es ein Bild von einer abgerissenen Halterung bei einem Carbon-Jekyll und deshalb habe ich nach einer Alternative gesucht.
Erstaunlicherweise funktioniert das Shadow Plus Schaltwerk wirklich gut. Ich hatte bisher kein Scheppern von der Kette. Die Kette ist mir bisher auch noch nicht abgesprungen, was ganz am Anfang mit dem alten Schaltwerk und ohne C-Guide doch einige Male vorgekommen ist.

Die einzige Frage die ich mir stelle ist, warum Shimano und SRAM überhaupt die "beweglichen" Schaltwerk bauen.


----------



## Deleted 239656 (26. Mai 2012)

hallo leute,
ich dräng mich einfach mal zwischenrein um meine frage los zu werden.
das jekyll3 hat am unterrohr ne kleine öffnung (das bike auf den kopf stellen)und würde gerne wissen wofür.

für eure antwort schon mal  THX

grüße


----------



## Nachtfahrer (26. Mai 2012)

So, nun endlich mit 36er! Irgendwann kommen dann auch andere Laufräder, 2fach - Kurbel, ein XTR-Plus und vielleicht noch ne Kettenführung ran (daran will ich gar nicht denken, bei den Umbauarbeiten, die bei dem hochpreisigen Fahrrad dennoch von Nöten wäre...)

Ich werd morgen (wenns wieder hell ist) mal noch ein paar Bilder wegen der Syntace - Spacer nachposten!


beste Grüße aus dem winterlichen Melbourne!







Ich werd morgen (wenns wieder hell ist) mal noch ein paar Bilder wegen der Syntace - Spacer nachposten!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (26. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute,

Bei mir schaut der Kolben selbst bei weniger Negativ-Druck als empfohlen auch 0,5cm raus! 

Ich hatte die folgende Frage schon mal gestellt aber leider damals keine Antwort bekommen :

Ist es bei euch auch so wenn ihr viel weniger Negativdruck als empfohlen zum Positivdruck 
einstellt, das sich der Dämpfer dann beim Einfedern (drücken mit Ellenbogen auf Sattel) 
auf den ersten Millimetern des FW komisch hakelig anfühlt? 
Er schlürft dann auch ganz seltsam!?

Ich muss immer soviel Negativdruck drauf geben bis das weg ist und dann steht der Kolben 0,5cm raus!

Einschicken?

Wie ist das bei euch? 
Hat das schon mal jemand getestest bzw. würde das mal jemand ausprobieren?

Wäre Coooool!  Dann hätte ich mal einen Anhaltspunkt!


----------



## Deleted 239656 (26. Mai 2012)

mit meinem jekyll3 geh ich abfahrtslastig nicht gerade zimperlich um, da gibts ordentlich die sporen.
binn mit nur 150mm federweg noch nie aufgesetzt, liegt wohl an meinen nur 67kg kampfgewicht.
wenn ich dann die biker seh die mit nem nicolai freerider den hang runter kriechen und ich mit demj3 drann vorbei drängeln muss, dann spricht das wohl nur für sich. 

grüße


----------



## anditirol (26. Mai 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Bei mir schaut der Kolben selbst bei weniger Negativ-Druck als empfohlen auch 0,5cm raus!
> 
> ...



Hatte das selbe auch schon mal, bei mir wurde der Dämpfer noch ausgetauscht... Mittlerweile weiss Fox anscheinend wie der Fehler zu beheben ist, wird nur mehr gewartet.. Was ich so mitbekommen habe soll Öl in der Positvkammer dazu führen.. Wenn man den Druck komplett ablässt und dann das Ventil raus nimmt.... Aber alles hörensagen und empfehlen würde ich einschicken....


----------



## Andi_85 (26. Mai 2012)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe ein XTR Shadow Plus Schaltwerk. Vorher hatte ich auch als  Kettenführung den C-Guide von Bionicon. Weiter vorne gibt es ein Bild von einer abgerissenen Halterung bei einem Carbon-Jekyll und deshalb habe ich nach einer Alternative gesucht.
> Erstaunlicherweise funktioniert das Shadow Plus Schaltwerk wirklich gut. Ich hatte bisher kein Scheppern von der Kette. Die Kette ist mir bisher auch noch nicht abgesprungen, was ganz am Anfang mit dem alten Schaltwerk und ohne C-Guide doch einige Male vorgekommen ist.
> 
> Die einzige Frage die ich mir stelle ist, warum Shimano und SRAM überhaupt die "beweglichen" Schaltwerk bauen.



Bei mir scheppert es auch sehr stark.
Werde dann mir wohl nach dem Urlaub auch ein XTR Shadow Plus verbauen.
Welches von beiden hast du verbaut?
*kurz:* I-RDM985GS
oder
*lang:* I-RDM985SGS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (26. Mai 2012)

Ist von Shimano auch so ein Plus-XT Schaltwerk in Sicht, oder vielleicht bei Sram ein X9 mit dieser Technik. 
Hätte schon Lust das auch mal zu testen, aber nicht 150 nur für ein Schaltwerk auszugeben


----------



## OlafOlafson (26. Mai 2012)

kommt alles...
sowohl sram hat so eine ähnliche technik für die 2013er schaltwerke angekündigt, als auch shimano hat die technik für 2013 bis runter ins slx-schaltwerk übernommen und wird sie auch für die saint und zee anbieten. also im sommer/herbst solltest du dann eine große auswahl an solchen schwaltwerken haben.


----------



## Andi_85 (26. Mai 2012)

Ja genau wurd hier auch schon angekündigt das dies kommt. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=575850

Vielleicht warte ich dann wohl auch noch auf die Saint.
Wenn ich das doch richtig rauslese ist doch Saint = XT oder?


----------



## Michael_H (26. Mai 2012)

Mit dem Saint Shaltwerk würde ich nicht fahren, da es nur 11-32 als Ritzelpacket unterstützt. Ich möchte meinem 36er Rettungsring nicht mehr missen. 
Ab Juni gibt es die SLX Version mit der Funktion:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/03/01/shimano-slx-2013-auf-dem-weg-zur-neuen-xt/


----------



## gernotkrinner (26. Mai 2012)

Das zee-Schaltwerk sollte auch für 36er zu haben sein...

http://www.mountainbikebitz.com/2013-shimano-zee-m640-shadow-rear-derailleur-p-20735.html


----------



## dasphonk (27. Mai 2012)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Bei mir scheppert es auch sehr stark.
> Werde dann mir wohl nach dem Urlaub auch ein XTR Shadow Plus verbauen.
> Welches von beiden hast du verbaut?
> *kurz:* I-RDM985GS
> ...



Die lange Ausführung.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yann.roux (27. Mai 2012)

Hi,
Ich hatte auch das Problem mit dem Dämpfer. ich musste 3x ihn wegschicken, weil immer wieder war den Kolben zu sehen. Am Ende wurde es ausgetauscht.
Jetzt habe ich "normal" eingestellt und alles funktioniert wie es sollte 
Gruß


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (27. Mai 2012)

yann.roux schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich hatte auch das Problem mit dem Dämpfer. ich musste 3x ihn wegschicken, weil immer wieder war den Kolben zu sehen. Am Ende wurde es ausgetauscht.
> Jetzt habe ich "normal" eingestellt und alles funktioniert wie es sollte
> Gruß



Also kann ich davon ausgehen das bei korrektem Negativkammer-Druck 
auf keinen Fall die Kolbenstange zu sehen sein darf!?

Bei mir ist die Kolbenstange ab ca. 15Bar (Negativ)  zu sehen! 
Aber der SAG stimmt trotzdem laut SAG-Meter!

Ist bei allen hier im Forum auf keinen Fall die Kolbenstange zu sehen?


----------



## Marki72 (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo Allerseits!

Kann mir jemand sagen wie schwer genau ein Jekyll3 von 2012 in Größe L ist`?

Gruß Markus


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (27. Mai 2012)

Gelöscht!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (27. Mai 2012)

Marki72 schrieb:


> Hallo Allerseits!
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen wie schwer genau ein Jekyll3 von 2012 in Größe L ist`?
> 
> Gruß Markus



Also mein 2011'er XL wiegt mit Reverb etwas leichterem Vorderrad und 75cm Lenker incl. Pedale 14kg !


----------



## fknobel (29. Mai 2012)

Bestätigt meine sicht weise irgendwie... das ist eben doch mehr ein Enduro Bike als ein Allmountain (was die Mountainbike indirekt auch schriebt). Hab es dann am Sonntag beim Enduro Rennen in Ovifat Belgien auch direkt mal wider überprüft... 

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Cannondale-Jekyll-4--Tested.html


----------



## Wern (29. Mai 2012)

Liest sich gut. Mein Dämpfer funktioniert jetzt auch sehr gut. (nach gefühlten tausend Resets)

Was geblieben ist ist der Krach beim Downhill.

Auch knarzt es im Antritt ziemlich laut. 

Was kann das sein?


----------



## Puls220 (29. Mai 2012)

Sieht einer von euch eine realistische Chance den Spannmechanismus vom neuen XTR-Schaltwerk auch an ein 9-fach Schaltwerk zu "basteln"?

Ich fahre 9-fach Saint auf dem Jekyll und alle anderen Drahtesel des Haushalts haben ebenfalls 9-fach und verspüre wenig Lust jetzt mit der Umrüsterrei auf 10-fach zu beginnen oder mit demnächst unterschiedliche Ersatzketten / Ritzel etc. auf Lager zu legen....


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (29. Mai 2012)

Wern schrieb:


> Auch knarzt es im Antritt ziemlich laut. Was kann das sein?



Das Knarzen habe ich auch beim etwas fester reintreten !


----------



## fknobel (29. Mai 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Das Knarzen habe ich auch beim etwas fester reintreten !



Könnte das Tretlager sein! Theoretisch aber auch der Freilauf... schwer zu sagen aus der ferne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (29. Mai 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Könnte das Tretlager sein! Theoretisch aber auch der Freilauf... schwer zu sagen aus der ferne...



Ich tippe auch auf die BB30 Lager die haben am Anfang richtig geknarzt (sogar beim rückwärts drehen mit der Hand) 
aber nachdem ich die eine Seite mal aufgemacht hatte und etwas Fett reingedrückt habe war alles gut !

Jetzt fängt es gerade wieder an !
Aber da ich die Tage mein 36'er Kettenblatt und den Bashguard bekomme muss 
ich die Kurbel eh ausbauen und dann schaue ich noch mal in die Lager rein !


----------



## AG85 (29. Mai 2012)

Hey! ja das knarzen hatte ich zu beginn auch... bei mir lags an den nicht ganz korrekt angezogenen befestigungsschrauben des dämpfer. würd ich zuerst prüfen, bovor ich die kurbel zerlege ;-)


----------



## anditirol (30. Mai 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Ich tippe auch auf die BB30 Lager die haben am Anfang richtig geknarzt (sogar beim rückwärts drehen mit der Hand)
> aber nachdem ich die eine Seite mal aufgemacht hatte und etwas Fett reingedrückt habe war alles gut !
> 
> Jetzt fängt es gerade wieder an !
> ...



Bei mir knarzt es leider auch seit geraumer Zeit. Vor zwei Wochen hat mir mein Händler die BB30 Lager getauscht, leider ist es immer noch da. Vom Geräusch her hätte ich mich Wetten getraut dass es die Lager sind. Der Freilauf kann es auch nicht sein, habe sowohl mit den Cobalt Felgen als auch den neuen Mavic Felgen das selbe Geräusch.... Die Lager vom Hinterbau wurden vor einem Monat getauscht...
Jetzt probier ich dann nochmal den Tip von AG85, danke fuer den Hinweis! Mal sehen...


----------



## Andi_85 (30. Mai 2012)

Bei mir hat es auch geknarzt. Hab dann auch den Dämpfer ausgebaut und nochmals die Schrauben gefettet. Seitdem hab ich auch Ruhe.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (30. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute,

Ich habe nach Reklamierung meines DYAD (Kolben ca. 5mm zu sehen) und meiner Talas RL (mieses Ansprechverhalten) 
gerade die Rückmeldung von Toxoholics erhalten das ich beide Teile einsenden soll !

Mal schaun was dabei rauskommt !?
Ich werde berichten !


----------



## JackRackam (31. Mai 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Ich habe nach Reklamierung meines DYAD (Kolben ca. 5mm zu sehen) und meiner Talas RL (mieses Ansprechverhalten)
> gerade die Rückmeldung von Toxoholics erhalten das ich beide Teile einsenden soll !
> ...


 
...gut wenn man noch andere Räder zum fahren hat.
Berichte bitte wie lange der Service/Reparatur gedauert hat.


----------



## yann.roux (31. Mai 2012)

Beim Service des Dämpfers hat es bei mir teilweise weniger als 1 Woche gedauert. Ich würde mit 1 1/2 Woche rechnen.
Gruß


----------



## michi3 (31. Mai 2012)

Ist es möglich ins Jekyll eine tapered Gabel zu verbauen und wenn ja was bracht man dazu?


----------



## Andi_85 (31. Mai 2012)

Ja ist möglich. Wurde weiter vorne auch schon beschrieben.

Brauchst diese Reduzierung:
http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/KP058


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi3 (31. Mai 2012)

Super, danke dir


----------



## fknobel (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Ich hab gestern meine Huber Bushings fÃ¼r meinen Dyad RT2DÃ¤mpfer bekommen und direkt eingebaut. Was soll ich sagen... der Untershcied ist enorm und deutlich spÃ¼rbar! Musste den DÃ¤mpfer jetzt sogar etwas HÃ¤rter abstimmen, da er ansonsten zu Flufig gewesen wÃ¤re... 

Die passenden Bushings fÃ¼r den Dyad RT2 sind Standart Fox Bushings fÃ¼r 15,75x6mm. Kosten incl. Fett, drei Ersatz Gleitlagern und Montage/Demontage Werkezug knapp 45â¬.

Unten einmal ein Bild von den neuen Bushings/Lagerungen und eines von der alten Variante. Die ich knapp 1400km gefahren bin...


----------



## dasphonk (31. Mai 2012)

JackRackam schrieb:


> ...gut wenn man noch andere Räder zum fahren hat.
> Berichte bitte wie lange der Service/Reparatur gedauert hat.




Ich hatte gerade meine Gabel von meinem Hardtail bei Toxoholics zum Service. Es läuft dort derzeit so, dass Du den Service für Deine Gabel/Dämpfer anmeldest und dann auf eine Benachrichtigung warten musst. Ca. 5 Werktage vor Deinem Termin bekommst Du eine E-Mail mit einer Aufforderung die Teile einzuschicken. Ich habe meine Gabel am Samstag losgeschickt. Laut Sendungsverfolgung war die Gabel am Dienstag bei Toxoholics. Gestern habe ich die Rechnung bekommen und heute (Donnerstag) eine Mitteilung von UPS, dass die Gabel unterwegs ist.

Die Wartezeit von Anmeldung bis Aufforderung die Gabel einzuschicken lag bei ~ 3 Wochen. Der eigentliche Service geht aber sehr fix....


----------



## Marki72 (31. Mai 2012)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Also, irgentwie hat ich ja von Anfang an schon (optisch) den Eindruck, das Jekyll is ein vom Cdale marketing mit der kleinen Talas zum AM "kastriertes" Enduro. Trek hat sowas ja auch gemacht
> 
> Der Eindruck hat sich jetzt für mich bewahrheitet; nich falsch verstehn, das Jekyll is mit der kleines Talas, schon ein richtig grandioses Bike, hab n pa (Mod 1-4) letztes jahr bei verschiedenen Gelegenheiten so gefahrn, aber es blieb das Gefühl, das die Gabel nicht mit dem Sahne-Hinterbau (der kann mehr als AM, haben einige hier schon geschrieben, stimmt!) mithält; war besonders auffällich im direkten vergleich mit dem Intense Tracer 2 mit der The Duke drin.
> 
> ...



Cooles Setup!

Bin grad am überlegen ob ich mir auch ein 3er zuleg! Ich fahr momentan ein Scratch mit 180er Fox und über 15kg. Ist für Bikepark geil, aber für Touren etwas schwer und stelzig. Wie ist das Gewicht bei Deinem Setúp?

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## Frorider86 (31. Mai 2012)

...ES IST ENDLICH VOLLBRACHT und frisch aus´m Bikeshop  

Mein neues "All-you-can-do-Bike" oder wie ich es nenne: Das Downhillbike zum hochfahren 





....schönere Bilder folgen bei Sonnenschein
Geändert werden noch Sattel + Sattelstütze in schön 

Special Features:
CC Angle Set
G-Junkies Zweig
2 geheime Frästeile


----------



## NoX_Rider (31. Mai 2012)

richtig lecka!! 
Du hast genau die gleiche Lyrik , die gleichen Bremsen, Reifen und KeFü  wie ich 

da hat jemand Geschmack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider86 (31. Mai 2012)

...eher eine gute indirekte Beratung und Restkiste


----------



## Crazyfist (1. Juni 2012)

Sollte jemand für sein Jekyll eine RS Lyrik 160 2-Step Air 1.5" brauchen, bitte bei mir melden. Werde mich von meiner trennen...


----------



## Frorider86 (1. Juni 2012)

Ich erlaube mir, hier nochmal ein Bildchen bei Licht zu posten


----------



## Regge (1. Juni 2012)

Was hast du da für eine Lösung um den Umwerfer vor Dreck zu schützen? Vielleicht kannst du noch ein Detailfoto einstellen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Frorider86 (1. Juni 2012)

Der "Schutz" ist nichts aufwändiges. Ein Kabelbinder und ca. 7cm alten Schlauch. habe das nur heut´ Morgen schnell hingefuscht


----------



## chorge (2. Juni 2012)

So ein geiles Bike, und dann DER Reifen... WECHSEL!!!


----------



## Frorider86 (2. Juni 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> So ein geiles Bike, und dann DER Reifen... WECHSEL!!!



Danke dir 

Jep, der Reifen (Restekiste) ist mist. Bin mir nur noch nicht im klaren, was ich nehmen soll!? Tendiere evtl zum Hans Dampf. Es soll eben ein Reifen zwischen Muddy Mary und Nobby Nic sein...was die Eigenschaften angeht. Grip + geringer Rollwiderstand


----------



## d-lo (2. Juni 2012)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> Jep, der Reifen (Restekiste) ist mist. Bin mir nur noch nicht im klaren, was ich nehmen soll!? Tendiere evtl zum Hans Dampf. Es soll eben ein Reifen zwischen Muddy Mary und Nobby Nic sein...was die Eigenschaften angeht. Grip + geringer Rollwiderstand



Ich kann Dir den Ardent in 2,4 wärmstens empfehlen. Bin vorne wie hinten vollkommen zufrieden damit. 
Interessehalber werd ich, wenn neue Reifen anstehen, evtl. mal experimentieren und die MountainKing/Rubber Queen Kombi ausprobieren. Soll, wie man hier oft liest, auch top sein, ich glaub, das war auch ne Empfehlung von Chorge, oder?


----------



## Sagatasan (2. Juni 2012)

Crazyfist schrieb:


> Sollte jemand für sein Jekyll eine RS Lyrik 160 2-Step Air 1.5" brauchen, bitte bei mir melden. Werde mich von meiner trennen...



warum??


----------



## Puls220 (2. Juni 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Die passenden Bushings fÃ¼r den Dyad RT2 sind Standart Fox Bushings fÃ¼r 15,75x6mm. Kosten incl. Fett, drei Ersatz Gleitlagern und Montage/Demontage Werkezug knapp 45â¬.
> 
> Unten einmal ein Bild von den neuen Bushings/Lagerungen und eines von der alten Variante. Die ich knapp 1400km gefahren bin...




Wo kriegt man die Bushings? 
Sieht vielversprechend aus, wÃ¤re aber vorallem interessant zu sehen, wie die nach 1400km aussehen.

______

Thema Knarzen:
Mein Jekyll war zwischenzeitlich gerÃ¤uschlos, nachdem ich die Kettenblattschrauben festgezogen hatte.

Inzwischen gibt es bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung GerÃ¤usche von sich, als seien tragende Rahmenteile gerissen.

Der HÃ¤ndler hat die Lager am Ausfallende getauscht - die waren nach verletzungsbedingt  nur 15-20 Touren seit Anschaffung im Herbst schon fertig und die Verschraubung total locker  ... da hÃ¤tte ich auch weiter Cube fahren kÃ¶nnen... Die Hoffnung hier - dank breiter AbstÃ¼tzung und 15mm Hohlachsen - eine sorgenfreie Lagerkonstruktion zu haben lÃ¶sen sich leider langsam in Luft auf... das wÃ¤re sehr enttÃ¤uschend.


Das Knacken ist aber noch nicht behoben, die eingeklebten Adapterschalen fÃ¼rs Tretlager (Jekyll 4) haben sich wohl gelÃ¶st und verursachen diese erbarmungswÃ¼rdige GerÃ¤uschkulisse.

Jetzt hÃ¤ngt es an RÃ¼ckmeldung von Cannondale, wie die HÃ¼lse aus dem Rahmen zu entfernen ist. Vermutlich werde ich auf ein BB30 Adapter-Innenlager wechseln - mal gespannt wer das zahlt. Eigentlich ist auf den ganzen Kram ja Garantie, aber das Einkleben einer neuen AdapterhÃ¼lse ist eher nicht empfehlenswert

Ich bin nur froh, dass ich beim HÃ¤ndler in der NÃ¤he gekauft hab', dem ich die Kiste mit "Bitte wieder instandsetzen!" hinstellen kann, sonst wÃ¼rde ich das ganze langsam als Fehlinvestition betrachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (2. Juni 2012)

d-lo schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir den Ardent in 2,4 wärmstens empfehlen. Bin vorne wie hinten vollkommen zufrieden damit.
> Interessehalber werd ich, wenn neue Reifen anstehen, evtl. mal experimentieren und die MountainKing/Rubber Queen Kombi ausprobieren. Soll, wie man hier oft liest, auch top sein, ich glaub, das war auch ne Empfehlung von Chorge, oder?


Vorne RubberQueen 2.4, hinten Ardent 2.4 EXO! Top!!
Und dazu Eclipse Schläuche...


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (3. Juni 2012)

In der Reifenfrage muss ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden.

Ich habe nach vielen Empfehlungen zur Rubber Queen 2.4 für das Vorderrad gestern die erste Tour auf unseren Hometrails damit gedreht und bin restlos begeistert. 
Das VR hat selbst auf steilstem Waldbodentrail (wo selbst der Fat Albert rutscht) nicht einmal anstalten gemacht weg zu rutschen !!!!
Absoluter Hammer ! 
Das Mehrgewicht von ca. 100-150gr ist für diesen Gripp absolut zu verschmerzen !

Ich war bisher absoluter Fat Albert 2.4 Fan der auch ein echt guter Reifen mit einem prima Gewicht (ca. 750gr) ist.
Aber die Queen ist echt um Welten besser !

*Danke nochmal für die geniale Empfehlung !*

Was wiegt denn der Ardent Exo 2.4 der von "chorge" für hinten empfohlen wird ??? 
Laut I-net so ca. 830gr ??? 
Oder weicht der in echt stark von der Werksangabe ab ???

Ist die Queen eigentlich aus eurer Sicht auch für hinten zu empfehlen ???


----------



## Crazyfist (3. Juni 2012)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> warum??



weil ich mein Jekyll verkauft hab...


----------



## michi3 (3. Juni 2012)

und was gibt es als Ersatz?


----------



## Puls220 (3. Juni 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> *Danke nochmal fÃ¼r die geniale Empfehlung !*
> 
> Was wiegt denn der Ardent Exo 2.4 der von "chorge" fÃ¼r hinten empfohlen wird ???
> Laut I-net so ca. 830gr ???
> ...



Ich hatte die ganze letzte Saison Rubber Queen 2.4 UST (BCC) vorne + hinten und war sehr zufrieden. Guter Grip, keine einzige Panne und am Ende der Saison noch ca 80% Profil hinten. In der gleichen Zeit fahr ich mindestens 2 Nobby Nick runter (bis der Schaum aus den Noppen kommt). Das ganze war allerdings auf einem Cube Stereo. Der Hinterbau des Jekyll scheint minimal schmaler zu sein, jedenfalls schleift der Reifen leicht (auf Crossmax SX Felgen) sobald Felge und Reifen nicht 100% gerade und mittig laufen - jeder kleine Stein seitlich im Profil schabt dann am Hinterbau - das wollte ich mir nicht auf Dauer geben.

Ich fahre jetzt den Mountain King II 2.4 Protection v+h (non UST, ebenfalls BBC) mit Milch auf UST Felgen. Das Profil ist sehr Ã¤hnlich, aber alles eine halbe Nummer "kleiner" und der Reifen baut die entscheidenden mm schmaler. FÃ¤hrt sich insgesamt sehr Ã¤hnlich, hat aber mutmaÃlich weniger Reserven. DafÃ¼r spar ich an den Reifen rund 800g. FÃ¼r's Mittelgebirge absolut ausreichend - fÃ¼r den Bikepark werde ich den 2. LRS mit DH SchlÃ¤uchen und den Intense DH Reifen testen, die man hier im Winter fÃ¼r 5â¬ bei ebay "schieÃen" konnte.


----------



## Puls220 (3. Juni 2012)

Crazyfist schrieb:


> weil ich mein Jekyll verkauft hab...



Interessehalber: Hattest Du auch Ärger mit der Hinterbaulagerung?


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (3. Juni 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Ich fahre jetzt den Mountain King II 2.4 Protection v+h (non UST, ebenfalls BBC) mit Milch auf UST Felgen. Das Profil ist sehr ähnlich, aber alles eine halbe Nummer "kleiner" und der Reifen die entscheidenden mm schmaler.



Wie breit ist der Mountain King II 2.4 ???

Ich hatte gestern vor dem Wechseln auf RQ die Breite des FA 2.4 mit 60mm gemessen !

Mein Nobby Nic in 2.4 hat 61mm und die Queen hat "nur" 59mm !


----------



## Puls220 (3. Juni 2012)

Mein Bike ist leider gerade zwecks Restauration des Tretlagers beim Händler, sonst hätte ich direkt nachgemessen. 

Ich würde schätzen der MK II baut ca. 2-3mm schmaler als RQ. Allerdings würde ich schwören, dass der RQ 2.4 deutlich breiter ist als der Nobby Nick...

Meiner Erfahrung nach gibts allerdings auch ziemliche Streuung zwischen den verschiedenen Varianten...


----------



## Wern (3. Juni 2012)

HI Puls,

ist es ein knarzen oder ein knacken bei deinem Hinterbau.

Bei mir knackt es mittlerweile.

Hört sich echt nach Billigbike an.

GT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (3. Juni 2012)

Wern schrieb:


> HI Puls,
> 
> ist es ein knarzen oder ein knacken bei deinem Hinterbau.
> 
> ...



Ich würde sagen beides... vermutlich kam das Knarzen aus den defekten Lagern am Ausfallende, das massive Knacken vom defekten Tretlageradapter - bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung 2 massive Knackser, als kolabiert gleich was...


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (3. Juni 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> das massive Knacken vom defekten Tretlageradapter - bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung 2 massive Knackser, als kolabiert gleich was...



Das gleiche Problem hatte ich bei meinem Rize mit dem eingeklebtem Tretlageradapter auch !


----------



## Teex (3. Juni 2012)

Jo gleiches Problem auch beim Claymore kommt man wohl nicht drum ne bb30 Kurbel zu fahren oder aber nen teueren Adapter zu holen :C


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (3. Juni 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Das gleiche Problem hatte ich bei meinem Rize mit dem eingeklebtem Tretlageradapter auch !





Teex schrieb:


> Jo gleiches Problem auch beim Claymore kommt man wohl nicht drum ne bb30 Kurbel zu fahren oder aber nen teueren Adapter zu holen :C



Bei meinem Jekyll 3 ist aber ne BB30-Kurbel verbaut und es knarzt trotzdem wie die Sau !

Soviel dazu......


----------



## Puls220 (3. Juni 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Das gleiche Problem hatte ich bei meinem Rize mit dem eingeklebtem Tretlageradapter auch !



Wie haben CD/Händler Abhilfe geschaffen? Immerhin ist noch Garantie drauf...

Von einer neu verklebten Hülse halte ich wenig, wenn jetzt schon die defekte Rausgepresst werden muss. Adapter Innenlager auf Shimano Standard ist wohl die beste Lösung - bezweifle aber, dass CD/Händler das Ding zahlen...


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (3. Juni 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Wie haben CD/Händler Abhilfe geschaffen? Immerhin ist noch Garantie drauf...



Meine Adapterhülse war damals anscheinend nur mit Fett eingesetzt !
Die wurde dann vom CD-Händler eingeklebt und siehe da es war OK !

Glück gehabt !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (4. Juni 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Meine Adapterhülse war damals anscheinend nur mit Fett eingesetzt !
> Die wurde dann vom CD-Händler eingeklebt und siehe da es war OK !
> 
> Glück gehabt !?



Nein, eigentlich sollte sie direkt ab Werk eingeklebt sein! Steht sogar so in der Anleitung...


----------



## robertw (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

möchte für mein Jekyll eine Kettenführung einbauen. Bevor ich mich für eine von vielen entscheide, wollte ich bei euch nachhacken, welche sich bei euch bewährt hat und welche ihr weiter empfehlen könnt.

Gruß, Robert


----------



## fknobel (4. Juni 2012)

Bionicon c-guide V.1, funtkioniert bei mir super...

Die KeFü von G-Junkies soll sich auch bewärt haben.


----------



## chorge (4. Juni 2012)

Sinje mit ihrem Jekyll in Finale:


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (4. Juni 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Nein, eigentlich sollte sie direkt ab Werk eingeklebt sein! Steht sogar so in der Anleitung...



Was heisst hier *"NEIN"* ????? 

*JAAAAAAAA !!!!*

Das die Adapterhülse ab Werk eingeklebt sein sollte ist mir auch klar ! 
Nachdem ich die Rize-Bedienungsanleitung auswendig gelernt hatte wusste ich das ! 

Aber bei den ersten "Handmade in USA" 130mm Rize war das anscheinend noch nicht wirklich konsequent durchgeführt worden !?

Keine Ahnung ! 

Auf jeden Fall hat der Mechaniker beim Händler dies damals auch nicht gewusst und das Bike wurde von CD abgeholt.
Einige Monate (ich weiss nicht mehr genau aber 2,5 Monate waren es bestimmt) später kam das Bike zurück mit eingeklebtem Adapter !

Ist schon keine einfache Sache so eine hochkomplizierte Adapterhülse einzukleben sowas dauert schon seine Zeit ! 

Jedenfalls war es danach OK !!!!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (4. Juni 2012)

robertw schrieb:


> .....möchte für mein Jekyll eine Kettenführung einbauen.



Ein Stück Gartenschlauch und 1-3 Kabelbinder ! 

Hält 100 mal länger als die Bionicon, kostet nix und funzt genial !!!

Bei der Bionicon V.2 reist es nämlich andauernd die Plastik-Kabelbinderhalterung weg !
Für das Geld echt ein bisschen schwach !

Es gibt einen eigenen Thread dafür : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9416768&goto=newpost

Hier mal ein paar Beispiele für die dollsten dort gefundenen Lösungen:







Und hier hat einer was eigenes auf die Beine gestellt : Cooole Ke-Fü von Mad_Mike
Ich habe ihn gerade mal angeschrieben ob er die noch herstellt und auch vertickt !






Ein paar Eigenbaulösungen :


----------



## JackRackam (5. Juni 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Bionicon c-guide V.1, funtkioniert bei mir super...
> 
> *Die KeFü von G-Junkies soll sich auch bewärt haben*.


 
... hat hier jemand die "Dreist" bei seinem Hi-Mod 2 Carbon verbaut?
Bin am Überlegen mir diese zu bestellen.

http://www.g-junkies.de/produkte.html

Danke und Gruß!


----------



## roli888 (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
als stolzer Besitzer eines Jekyll Carbon 2 seit gestern hätt ich ein paar schlaue Fragen an euch. Ich fuhr fast 10 Jahre ein Scalpel mit Lefty und bin nun ins kalte Wasser gesprungen und hab mir was neues fürs "Herz" gekauft. (Upgrade mit Reverb und nem Carbon SQ Lab Sattel, alles andre muss warten bis es kaputt geht um erneuert und er(leichter)t zu werden).
Die Dämpferabstimmung ist ja mit der originalen Pumpe ein Krampf sondergleiche da sind beim abdrehen der Pumpe gleich mal 50 PSI weg, hilft dieser Adapter von Reset Racing wirklich und wenn ja welcher?
an meinem "Schatzi" ist ja vorne eine Sram Kurbel mit Chaingard veraut, kann ich diese Kurbel SRAM S2210, BB30, 38/24 w/ guard auf eine "normale" umrüsten, mir würde da 42/27 vorschweben?
Noch zu den Reifen, da ist ja der Hans Dampf drauf mit Schlauch und ich bin seit nun fast 10 Jahren immer schlauchlos gefahren und hatte ohne Scherz nur 2 PLatten (Maxxis sei Dank), wobei auch Trails ala Pianaura oder Limone dabei waren, und ja ich weis lustig waren sie mit dem Scalpel Hobel nicht aber runterkommen muss man ja irgendwie 
Nun zur eingetlichen Frage kann ich auf dem Sunringle Black Flag Expert die Hans Damf mit notubes schlauchlos fahren und wenn ja welcher Luftdruck wird für solche Reifen vorgeschlagen (~85kg inkl. Rucksack).
Zum Schluss noch was, ich habe am alten Scalpel nie eine Folie verklebt lese aber nun hier ständig dass man das machen soll um scheuerstellen zu vermeiden, ist das am Carbonrahmen wirklich so und wenn ja welche Folie eignet sich da als Klebeneuling.
Danke und sonnige Grüsse aus dem Salzburger Alpenvorland


----------



## Wern (5. Juni 2012)

HI Rolli,

ich hab mir den Reset Racing Airport micro bestellt. Wenn ich ihn ausprobiert habe kann ich dir sagen obs was bringt. 
Gibt hier unterschiedliche Aussagen zu. Ob die Luft jetzt beim Aufschrauben oder beim Abschrauben verloren geht oder gar nicht. Nachvollziehbar bzw. Wiederholbar ist das Aufpumpen ohne Adapter für mich nicht.

Schau mer mal obs mit Airport besser wird.

GT


----------



## Marki72 (5. Juni 2012)

roli888 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> als stolzer Besitzer eines Jekyll Carbon 2 seit gestern hätt ich ein paar schlaue Fragen an euch. Ich fuhr fast 10 Jahre ein Scalpel mit Lefty und bin nun ins kalte Wasser gesprungen und hab mir was neues fürs "Herz" gekauft. (Upgrade mit Reverb und nem Carbon SQ Lab Sattel, alles andre muss warten bis es kaputt geht um erneuert und er(leichter)t zu werden).
> Die Dämpferabstimmung ist ja mit der originalen Pumpe ein Krampf sondergleiche da sind beim abdrehen der Pumpe gleich mal 50 PSI weg, hilft dieser Adapter von Reset Racing wirklich und wenn ja welcher?
> an meinem "Schatzi" ist ja vorne eine Sram Kurbel mit Chaingard veraut, kann ich diese Kurbel SRAM S2210, BB30, 38/24 w/ guard auf eine "normale" umrüsten, mir würde da 42/27 vorschweben?
> ...



Hi Roli!

Gratuliere! Bestimmt ein geiles Bike! Kannst Du mir sagen, wie schwer es fahrfertig ist?

Gruß Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boesA_moench (5. Juni 2012)

Projekt Jeykyll vorerst zu ende: 





hoffe es gefällt


----------



## roli888 (5. Juni 2012)

Marki72 schrieb:


> Hi Roli!
> 
> Gratuliere! Bestimmt ein geiles Bike! Kannst Du mir sagen, wie schwer es fahrfertig ist?
> 
> Gruß Markus


 
Hallo Markus werd noch Fotos machen und auch versuchen mit der Personenwaage eine halbwegs plausible Gewichtsabgabe machen zu können

sonnige Grüße Roland


----------



## kantn-manuel (6. Juni 2012)

JackRackam schrieb:


> ... hat hier jemand die "Dreist" bei seinem Hi-Mod 2 Carbon verbaut?
> Bin am Überlegen mir diese zu bestellen.
> 
> http://www.g-junkies.de/produkte.html
> ...



hatte die "Dreist" auf meinem 1er. Die "Dreist" ist SPitze, nur du musst ewig herummachen, da die Schraubenköpfe zu hoch sind und dgl. (liegt aber am Rahmen)

Ich habe jetzt keine Kefü, dafür das Neue XTR-Schaltwerk und läuft SPitze. (Habs letzte Woche am Monte Fuso getestet) ohne Probleme


----------



## JackRackam (6. Juni 2012)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> hatte die "Dreist" auf meinem 1er. Die "Dreist" ist SPitze, nur du musst ewig herummachen, da die Schraubenköpfe zu hoch sind und dgl. (liegt aber am Rahmen)
> 
> Ich habe jetzt keine Kefü, dafür das Neue XTR-Schaltwerk und läuft SPitze. (Habs letzte Woche am Monte Fuso getestet) ohne Probleme


 
Danke für die Info! XTR geht bei mir nicht, da SRAM.

BTW:
Dieses hat's mit 2x schon nach hinten weggeschlagen (1x Ast, 1 kleiner Baumstumpf). Ist dann hinten hängen geblieben, konnte aber durch Lösen der Schaltwerksbefestigungsschraube wieder in Normalposition gebracht werden. Beim zweiten mal ist das untere Schaltröllchen gerissen und die Kette sprang dann immer vom Röllchen. Empfehle aus der Erfahrung bei Kunststoffschaltröllchen ein ET dabei zu haben.
Zuhause musste dann das Schaltauge neu ausgerichtet werden.
Fazit: Schaltwerk hält was aus!

Zu den Schraubenköpfen:
Sind das nicht Senkkopfschrauben die bündig mit der Platte abschließen?

Danke für die AW im voraus!
JackR


----------



## Ponch (6. Juni 2012)

Sram bietet doch demnächst (oder schon jetzt?) auch die Schaltwerke mit Reibungskupplung an. 
Sollten ähnlich wie das XTR Trail funktionieren.


----------



## chorge (6. Juni 2012)

boesA_moench schrieb:


> Projekt Jeykyll vorerst zu ende:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht extrem geil aus!!!!


----------



## gernotkrinner (6. Juni 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Sieht extrem geil aus!!!!



Aber da gehört eindeutig mehr Dreck dran!  Das Bike gehört in die Wildnis! 

P.S.: Sehr geiles Bike! Gratuliere!


----------



## kantn-manuel (6. Juni 2012)

Die schraubenköpfe sind zu hoch, bei meinem rahmen  stosst das kettenblatt am schraubenkopf an! Habe die kettenlinie mit spacer verschieben müssen. Muss ja nicht bei allen so sein! (zumindest bei cd)





JackRackam schrieb:


> Danke für die Info! XTR geht bei mir nicht, da SRAM.
> 
> BTW:
> Dieses hat's mit 2x schon nach hinten weggeschlagen (1x Ast, 1 kleiner Baumstumpf). Ist dann hinten hängen geblieben, konnte aber durch Lösen der Schaltwerksbefestigungsschraube wieder in Normalposition gebracht werden. Beim zweiten mal ist das untere Schaltröllchen gerissen und die Kette sprang dann immer vom Röllchen. Empfehle aus der Erfahrung bei Kunststoffschaltröllchen ein ET dabei zu haben.
> ...


----------



## tobone (6. Juni 2012)

Was sagt ihr zum Jkyll 3 als Alpen x bike?
Kei Freeride x oder ähnliches, sondern ein ganz "normaler"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-lo (6. Juni 2012)

tobone schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zum Jkyll 3 als Alpen x bike?
> Kei Freeride x oder ähnliches, sondern ein ganz "normaler"



Dafür ist es quasi gemacht.


----------



## fknobel (6. Juni 2012)

d-lo schrieb:


> Dafür ist es quasi gemacht.



Ja geht, auch wenn es schon mehr fürs Grobe als für Touren gebaut worden ist. Man könnte auch sagen es ist ein Allmountain auf Steroide was in der Enduro Klasse mit mischt... ich weis, ich wiederhol mich. 

Grundsätzlich geht es, aber man sollte sich schon im Klaren darüber sein das man gut und gerne 14-15kg unterm Arsch hat. Das kann für den ein oder anderen je nach Konditions zustand schon das entschiedene zu viel sein...


----------



## fknobel (6. Juni 2012)

Mal was anderes...

Hab meine Hollowgram SL Kurbel Arme neu Hart-Eloxieren lassen. Jetzt sind natürlich die ganzen Schriftzüge nicht mehr vorhanden. Hat jemand hier eine Idee woher ich die als Vorlage neu bekommen könnte? Dann würde ich mir neue anfertigen (Bei Cannondale hab ich schon angefragt, keine Reaktion...).


----------



## anditirol (6. Juni 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Mal was anderes...
> 
> Hab meine Hollowgram SL Kurbel Arme neu Hart-Eloxieren lassen. Jetzt sind natürlich die ganzen Schriftzüge nicht mehr vorhanden. Hat jemand hier eine Idee woher ich die als Vorlage neu bekommen könnte? Dann würde ich mir neue anfertigen (Bei Cannondale hab ich schon angefragt, keine Reaktion...).



Wieso machst denn sowas? War bei dir das Eloxal schon unten? 
Ich habe mir gleich zu Beginn Autoschutzfolien drüber geklebt, die sehen immer noch wie neu aus, siehe Bild: 





Woher du die Schriftzüge bekommst kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, mein Tipp ist die Schutzfolie für die Zukunft ;-)


----------



## fknobel (6. Juni 2012)

Na ja, bin Preiswert an ein Kurbel-Arm Pärchen gekommen. Dummer weise war einer Alu-Poliert und der andere Schwarz (und da zu das Elox schon stark abgescheuert). Ansonsten war nix dran an den Armen! Daher das neue Eloxieren lassen...

Hab jetzt nen Transparenten Schrumpfschlauch drüber gezogen. Ist hauch dünn und halt super.


----------



## robertw (6. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

bzgl. der Kurbel bin ich leider nicht so fit. Könnt ihr mir sagen wie und mit welchen Werkzeug ich die Kurbel abmontiert bekomme?

Vielen Dank im voraus, Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael_H (6. Juni 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> J
> Grundsätzlich geht es, aber man sollte sich schon im Klaren darüber sein das man gut und gerne 14-15kg unterm Arsch hat. Das kann für den ein oder anderen je nach Konditions zustand schon das entschiedene zu viel sein...



Sollte kein Problem sein, bin dieses Jahr schon vor Ostern den Ersten mit meinem Jekyll (13,2 kg fahrfertig, Alu, ein wenig gepimpt) gefahren. Das Bike, mit dem ich die letzten 3 Stück gefahren bin, war schwerer (bleischweres Bergmount Fully). Damit gewinnt man natürlich keine Uphillrennen, aber ankommen tut man schon (Erfahrungswert bei ca. 10 000 hm in 5 Tagen). 
Zumal das Jekyll gefühlsmäßig deutlich besser bergauf geht als mein altes Schaukel Fully. Was imho deutlich entscheidender ist als ein kg mehr am Bike ist ein kg mehr im Rucksack, das macht keinen Spaß, weil es den ganzen Tag auf dem Rücken hängt. Deshalb eine kleine Satteltasche ans Bike und das schwere Werkzeug da rein und 1l Wasser in die Trinkflasche, der Rücken wird es dir danken.


----------



## fkal (7. Juni 2012)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand versucht die FOX TALAS 32, 150mm mit dem "wunderbaren" 1,5 Zoll Gabelschaft irgendwo an den Mann zu bringen? Wenn ja, wieviel bekommt man dafür? Lohnt sich das "Umrüsten" auf einen gängigeren Gabelschaft vorm Verkauf? Möchte mir gerne eine 160er einbauen und nachdem die auch nicht gerade günstig ist die alte dafür verkaufen... 

grüße!


----------



## roli888 (7. Juni 2012)

Hab mal ein paar Fotos vor der ersten Ausfahrt gemacht, fast zu schön um schmutzig zu werden


----------



## Puls220 (7. Juni 2012)

robertw schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bzgl. der Kurbel bin ich leider nicht so fit. Könnt ihr mir sagen wie und mit welchen Werkzeug ich die Kurbel abmontiert bekomme?
> 
> Vielen Dank im voraus, Robert



Du musst schon dazu sagen, von welcher Kurbel Du sprichst.

Shimano HTII geht mit Inbus und einem speziellen Kunststoff-Vielzahn-Schlüssel, kostet 2-3.


----------



## Puls220 (7. Juni 2012)

fkal schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand versucht die FOX TALAS 32, 150mm mit dem "wunderbaren" 1,5 Zoll Gabelschaft irgendwo an den Mann zu bringen? Wenn ja, wieviel bekommt man dafÃ¼r? Lohnt sich das "UmrÃ¼sten" auf einen gÃ¤ngigeren Gabelschaft vorm Verkauf? MÃ¶chte mir gerne eine 160er einbauen und nachdem die auch nicht gerade gÃ¼nstig ist die alte dafÃ¼r verkaufen...
> 
> grÃ¼Ãe!



Ich hatte das direkt im Herbst probiert (allerdings Fox Float aus Jekyll 4). Geht nicht ganz so einfach... Problem war vorallem, dass ein Webshop gerade die Gabeln neu fÃ¼r ~280â¬ verramscht hat.

Die Talas gingen so um 500â¬ bei ebay weg. Gelegentlich findet man ja auch jemanden, der unbedingt 1,5" sucht... die sind ja retail gar nicht zu bekommen. Schau halt mal im Bikemarkt was da aktuell aufgerufen wird...

Es gibt ja einige Bikes z.B. Cube Stereo / Fritz die ein durchgehendes 1,5"er Steuerrohr haben und wo der Hersteller sinnloser Weise 1,25"er Gabeln mit Reduziersteuersatz verbaut. Abgesehen davon, dass dann ein neuer Steuersatz / Vorbau fÃ¤llig wird, macht das ja schon Sinn beim UmrÃ¼sten / Selbstaufbau.


----------



## Puls220 (7. Juni 2012)

Ich hab' auch noch selbst ein Anliegen:

wie kÃ¼rzlich beschrieben hat mein Jekyll seit der letzten Tour erbÃ¤rmliche KnackgerÃ¤usche von sich gegeben, als ob gleich der Rahmen bricht.

Nachdem ich die KurbelblÃ¤tter akribisch neu montiert hatte und der HÃ¤ndler die Lager am Ausfallende getauscht hatte ohne dass es besser wurde, steht jetzt fest, dass es die eingeklebte Alu-AdapterhÃ¼lse des 2011er Jekyll 4 von BB30 auf BSA ist.

Verbaut ist (von mir) eine SLX Kurbel mit Bashguard (mit den original Shimano Lagern) und bei der Kurbel soll es auch erstmal bleiben.

Nach RÃ¼cksprache mit Cannondale bekommt der HÃ¤ndler ein Spezialwerkzeug zum Auspressen der HÃ¼lse und einen neuen Spezialkleber, um das Ding wieder einzukleben. Es gab wohl einige Reklamationen im Zusammenhang mit der HÃ¼lse und neu Einkleben scheint jetzt die CD-StandardlÃ¶sung zu sein...

Irgendwie bin ich davon nach den frÃ¼hzeitigen Problemen nicht ganz so begeistert...

Meine Frage: welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit den anderen AdapterlÃ¶sungen bisher gemacht?

http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/%22BB24%20MTB68%20|%206375%22

Reset Racing BB30 Innenlager fÃ¼r HTII Kurbeln. Mit 130â¬ nicht ganz billig - wie sind die Erfahrungen damit?

Oder Shimano Adapter fÃ¼r normales BB30 Lager 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Focustek-BB3...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item564a8ed71d

bzw.

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/26781?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]

Da bei der 2. LÃ¶sung das BB30 Lager nochmal dazu kommt (60â¬) ist der Preisunterschied nicht so gewaltig.

Wie seid ihr insgesamt mit den BB30 Innenlagern zufrieden? Aus dem Thread hatte ich grob rausgelesen, dass es eher nicht so doll ist..

Oder soll ich den HÃ¤ndler lieber erstmal machen lassen? Hab' ja noch 1,5 Jahre Zeit wieder zu reklamieren...


----------



## Mojito_Mann (7. Juni 2012)

Servus, 

ich wollte mir einen neuen Umwerfer zulegen. ist der hier der richtige fÃ¼r das jekyll?

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...TR-Umwerfer-FD-M980-3-fach-E-Type::29730.html

Meint Ihr der XTR ist die 60 â¬ Aufpreis im Vergleich zum XT wert in Verbindung mit dem neuen XTR Trail Schaltwerk??


----------



## Puls220 (7. Juni 2012)

Der passt ans Jekyll, aber ob er der "richtige" ist, hängt auch von der verwendeten Kurbel und der sonstigen Schaltung (9- oder 10-fach) ab.


----------



## Mojito_Mann (7. Juni 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Der passt ans Jekyll, aber ob er der "richtige" ist, hängt auch von der verwendeten Kurbel und der sonstigen Schaltung (9- oder 10-fach) ab.




Habe ein Hi-Mod 2, also X9 10-fach Schaltung und die FSA Afterburner Kurbel. Da ich mir das XTR Trail Schaltwerk kaufen werde, werde ich die XT Shifter kaufen und eben auch einen neuen Umwerfer. Und da bin ich eben unschlüssig...


----------



## Marki72 (7. Juni 2012)

boesA_moench schrieb:


> Projekt Jeykyll vorerst zu ende:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gefällt super! Bin grad am überlegen, ob ich mir auch eins hol! Hab die gleichen Laufräder schon daheim!
Wie schwer ist es in dem Setup?

Gruß Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boesA_moench (7. Juni 2012)

Marki72 schrieb:


> Gefällt super! Bin grad am überlegen, ob ich mir auch eins hol! Hab die gleichen Laufräder schon daheim!
> Wie schwer ist es in dem Setup?
> 
> Gruß Markus



Hallo Markus,  hier ein paar Infos: 

Basis: Jekyll 3 2012

Update: 

Shimano SLX/ XT runter und Sram X9 drauf 

Sattelstütze auf RS Reverb aufgerüstet aumen:

Pedale Specialized Lo Pro Mag 2 Plattform Pedal 

Laufräder: Mavic Crossmax SX 

Gewicht 14,12 KG  

Ich bin richtig Happy in dieser Kombi 

VG Axel


----------



## Michael_H (8. Juni 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Oder Shimano Adapter für normales BB30 Lager
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Focustek-BB3...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item564a8ed71d
> 
> ...



Hallo,
ich habe mein 3er (von BB30 auf HTII) selber umgebaut und fahre den Adapter nun schon seit 1800km ohne irgendwelche Probleme:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wheels-Manufacturing-BB30-Shims-HollowTech-II-/370611582695


----------



## roli888 (8. Juni 2012)

Marki72 schrieb:


> Hi Roli!
> 
> Gratuliere! Bestimmt ein geiles Bike! Kannst Du mir sagen, wie schwer es fahrfertig ist?
> 
> Gruß Markus



Servus Markus
hab das Bike heute gewogen so wie auf meinen Bilder fotografiert: Jekyll Carbon 2 mit folgenden Umbauten: Rock Shox Reverb mit Remote und Match maker, Elite Ciussi Side Flaschenhalter, Shimano Pedale PD-M530, Sattel SQ Lab Carbon 611 Liteville Edition, Rahmenschutzfolien.
Ergebnis 13.4 kg
Noch geplant: Umrüsten der Hans Dampf auf NOtubes müsste noch so ~ 200 Gramm bringen, ev. anderen Lenker.
Mit dem Gedanken eine Lefty max 140 einzubauen und mit meinen alten NOtubes ZTR Alpine Laufrädern zu fahren (sensationelle 1330 Gramm) hab ich auch schon spekuliert, würde aber wie ich nach der ersten Ausfahrt schon bemerkt habe das Bergabfahrpotenzial enorm einschränken den so wies momentan dasteht zaubert es nur fettes Grinsen nach dem Downhill in Gesicht .
sonnige Grüße Roland


----------



## fasj (9. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
bin für das SAG-Meter zu doof...





Hab das Ding eingebaut.

Aber wie stelle ich das jetzt Nutzbar ein ?

Bei mir ist da so eine Nase (Pfeil). Wenn ich das Sag-Meter auf 100% dort einstelle, mich drauf setze, denke ich sollte es bis zu der Markierung SAG eintauchen, oder ?

Wenn ich dann Fahre muss ich es wieder wegschrauben, da wenn ich weiter als der SAG eintauche das SAG-Meter an der Nase streift.

wie macht ihr das ?

fasj


----------



## d-lo (9. Juni 2012)

Sag-Meter auf Anschlag an die Nase. Wenn Du Dich dann draufsetzt, sollte die Sag-Markierung an der Nase sein. 100% bedeutet, Du hast den Federweg vollständig ausgenutzt.

Und Du kannst/sollst das Ding beim Fahren natürlich dranlassen. Nur ab und zu die Schraube kontrollieren.


----------



## tobo78 (10. Juni 2012)

hallo
wieviel bar habt ihr in eurem dämpfer?  (fox dyat und  fox talas 32) 
wiege 70kg und suche ein flowiges setup
gruß


----------



## roli888 (10. Juni 2012)

tobo78 schrieb:


> hallo
> wieviel bar habt ihr in eurem dämpfer? (fox dyat und fox talas 32)
> wiege 70kg und suche ein flowiges setup
> gruß


 
Habe mein Bike folgender maßen eingestellt:
Dämpfer pos: 310psi, Zugstufe -8 (also von ganz zu)
Dämpfer neg: 250psi, Zugstufe -11, das ergibt einen Sag von 40% im Flow Modus und 33% im Elevate Modus.
Fox Gabel 75psi, Zugstufe -5.
Das ganze ist sehr flowig eingestellt und birgt bei meinem Fahrergewicht von ~82kg kaum mehr Reserven. Mal sehen was das Bike noch so hergibt, umgestellt ist es ja sehr schnell.


----------



## Andi_85 (10. Juni 2012)

Kann mir vielleicht jemand einen breiteren Lenker empfehlen?
Am besten in weiß, das passt besser zum Blauen. Ansonsten geht auch schwarz.

Und welchen AVID Bremsscheiben Adapter brauch ich denn für eine 203mm Scheibe an einer FOX 36er 2012?
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...dapter-20mm-Steckachse-fuer-203-Scheibe-.html
oder
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p16942_Scheibenbremsadapter-fuer-203mm-Scheibe-.html

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## d-lo (10. Juni 2012)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Kann mir vielleicht jemand einen breiteren Lenker empfehlen?
> Am besten in weiß, das passt besser zum Blauen. Ansonsten geht auch schwarz.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab den Spank Subrosa montiert. Ist 747 mm breit, auf 717 kürzbar, gibt´s mit 5, 15 und 30mm rise in schwarz, weiß und grau. Wiegt 280g und fährt sich genial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_85 (10. Juni 2012)

Wieviel Rise hat denn eigentlich der Lenker vom Jekyll? Dann hät ich da mal einen Anhaltspunkt.

Wieviel Rise hast du beim Spank genommen?


----------



## lahura (10. Juni 2012)

Hi,

ich hab den hier drauf, 750 mm in rot, gibt's aber auch in schwarz!

www.bike-components.de/products/info/p30030_Flight-Control-25mm-Riser-Lenker-.html

Grüße, Mario


----------



## d-lo (10. Juni 2012)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Wieviel Rise hat denn eigentlich der Lenker vom Jekyll? Dann hät ich da mal einen Anhaltspunkt.
> 
> Wieviel Rise hast du beim Spank genommen?



Der vom Jekyll hat 20, und ich hab 15 genommen. Mir taugt's so sehr gut.


----------



## Marki72 (10. Juni 2012)

Hallo !

Ich war neulich beim Cannondale Händler und der hat mir gesagt das der Unterschied zw Alu und Carbon nicht nur das Gewicht ist, sonder das der Carbonrahmen spürbar steifer ist. Bergauf wie bergab.
Was könnt Ihr dazu berichten?

Gruß Markus


----------



## chorge (10. Juni 2012)

Ganz ehrlich: ich bin zwar keinen CFK-Rahmen bislang gefahren, aber das Jekyll meiner Freundin ist bocksteif!! Also deswegen muss man sicher kein Carbon-Jekyll kaufen...


----------



## Puls220 (10. Juni 2012)

Michael_H schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe mein 3er (von BB30 auf HTII) selber umgebaut und fahre den Adapter nun schon seit 1800km ohne irgendwelche Probleme:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wheels-Manufacturing-BB30-Shims-HollowTech-II-/370611582695



Danke für die Info, das Teil merke ich mir. Ich glaube ich lasse mich jetzt erst nochmal auf die CD Nachbesserung ein - wenn ich selbst das Lager wechseln lasse und dann Ärger habe wird's eher schwierig, das ganze auf Garantie/Gewährleistung machen zu lassen.

---

Mit der Steifigkeit halte ich auch für irrelevant. Bei den Oversize Formaten sind Alu und CFK mit Sicherheit bocksteif. Deutlich nachgiebiger ist in jedem Fall die Lagerung des Hinterbaus - der gibt auf seitliche Belastung schon sichtbar nach (nicht, dass ich es beim Fahren spüren würde). Die Stützbreite am Tretlager ist auch nicht sonderlich groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (11. Juni 2012)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Kann mir vielleicht jemand einen breiteren Lenker empfehlen?
> Am besten in weiß, das passt besser zum Blauen. Ansonsten geht auch schwarz.



Also ich habe den von Sixpack in 750mm montiert :

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/pc6a5f4b2c31a0f5d07d8e0ca08476132/Sixpack-Leader-750-Low-Riser-Lenker-Mod-2012.html

Den gibt es in vielen geilen Farben und Gewicht ist auch OK!

Gruß Klaus


----------



## tobo78 (11. Juni 2012)

hey
wo hast du den sag-anzeiger bestellt
gruß


----------



## fasj (11. Juni 2012)

tobo78 schrieb:


> hey
> wo hast du den sag-anzeiger bestellt
> gruß



Hab ihn hier "gebraucht" gekauft.
fasj


----------



## fasj (11. Juni 2012)

Fährt jemand zufällig den Mavic Crossmax ST auf seinem Jekyll?

Der SX ist nur etwas teurer aber auch 100g schwerer.

Will ggf. meine LR wechseln.

Sollten hauptsächlich leichter sein.

Bin allerdings eher der Tourer als der Endurer )

Was empfiehlt sich als leichtere Alternative so unter 1700g ??

fasj


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (11. Juni 2012)

fasj schrieb:


> Fährt jemand zufällig den Mavic Crossmax ST auf seinem Jekyll? Der SX ist nur etwas teurer aber auch 100g schwerer.
> Will ggf. meine LR wechseln.
> Sollten hauptsächlich leichter sein.
> Bin allerdings eher der Tourer als der Endurer )
> Was empfiehlt sich als leichtere Alternative so unter 1700g ??fasj



Für jemanden der eher mit dem Bike "tourt" als damit die wildestens Downhills zu rocken ist aber auch mit einem Rize 120/140 gut bedient !
Nur so nebenbei ! 

Also ich würde wahrscheinlich versuchen einen günstigen DT-Swiss-LRS mit ca. 1600-1800gr zu schiessen !

Die gibt es meist günstig mit den passenden Achsen bzw. es sind meist (nicht immer) Adapter möglich !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## fasj (11. Juni 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Für jemanden der eher mit dem Bike "tourt" als damit die wildestens Downhills zu rocken ist aber auch mit einem Rize 120/140 gut bedient !
> Nur so nebenbei !



Hab ein Jekyll500 (Custumized) gefahren, bin dann auf ein AMS125 umgestiegen, weil mir 80mm doch zu wenig waren.

Und ich find das Jekyll einfach geil.
Es ist berg ab wie hoch besser als mein AMS125.
Ein Rize vermutlich auch...

Ich finds einfach gut. Und mann kann sich über solche Dinge gedanken machen.

fasj


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (11. Juni 2012)

fasj schrieb:


> Hab ein Jekyll500 (Custumized) gefahren, bin dann auf ein AMS125 umgestiegen, weil mir 80mm doch zu wenig waren.



Na das "alte" Jekyll hatte ja auch nur vorne (mit der Fatty) "nur" 80mm !

Hinten waren das glaube ich immerhin schon 120mm !?

In's alte Jekyll gehörte halt eindeutig ne Lefty rein und dann war es das absolute Kultbike !


----------



## Andi_85 (11. Juni 2012)

Danke für die Lenker Empfehlungen 

Kann man eigentlich das *Shimano XTR Schaltwerk Shadow Plus RD-M985 *mit den SLX Shifter benutzen? Oder bräucht ich da auch neue?


----------



## fknobel (12. Juni 2012)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Danke für die Lenker Empfehlungen
> 
> Kann man eigentlich das *Shimano XTR Schaltwerk Shadow Plus RD-M985 *mit den SLX Shifter benutzen? Oder bräucht ich da auch neue?



Shimano untereinander passt, solange es auch 10-fach Shifter sind!

@all:

Hier mal ein pic von meinem Jekyll mit mir im Einsatz! 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1138589


----------



## Roman2410 (12. Juni 2012)

Schönes Bike haste da.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_85 (12. Juni 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Shimano untereinander passt, solange es auch 10-fach Shifter sind!



Alles klar. Danke!

Fährt eigentlich hinten jemand mit 203mm Scheiben? Welche Scheibe habt ihr genommen?
Und kann es sein das nur *Avid G3 Clean Sweep* mit 203mm zu bekommen ist? Alles anderen z.B. HS1, G2 gibts nur mit 200mm.


----------



## fknobel (12. Juni 2012)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Alles klar. Danke!
> 
> Fährt eigentlich hinten jemand mit 203mm Scheiben? Welche Scheibe habt ihr genommen?
> Und kann es sein das nur *Avid G3 Clean Sweep* mit 203mm zu bekommen ist? Alles anderen z.B. HS1, G2 gibts nur mit 200mm.



Von der G2 gibt es auch noch die alte Ausführung mit 203mm. Schau mal bei Bike-Components... anonsten halt die G3. Die neuen HS1 gibt es nur in 200mm...


----------



## Diablo666 (14. Juni 2012)

hier ein kleiner Tuningtipp an alle Cleymore/Jekyll fahrer die vorne Singlechainring fahren, hab heute denn Verstellhebel für den Dyad Dämpfer durch einen SLX trigger ersetzt.

Dieser ist zwar nicht leichter aber lässt sich um einiges schneller und leichter bedienen und das Cokpit sieht zudem auch aufgeräumter aus.

Gruß Maxim


----------



## robertw (14. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
fahre ein Jekyll 4 2011.
Ich möchte meine Kurbel wechseln. Welche Art von Kurbel kann ich benutzen, ohne das Innenlager zu wechseln? Es gibt ja verschiedene Versionen von Kurbeln mit Innenlagern. Blicke da nicht wirklich durch.

Gruß, Robert


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (14. Juni 2012)

robertw schrieb:


> Hallo, fahre ein Jekyll 4 2011.
> Ich möchte meine Kurbel wechseln. Welche Art von Kurbel kann ich benutzen, ohne das Innenlager zu wechseln? Es gibt ja verschiedene Versionen von Kurbeln mit Innenlagern. Blicke da nicht wirklich durch.
> Gruß, Robert



Du hast doch bestimmt eine Adapterhülse im BB30-Gehäuse !!!

Oder ???


----------



## robertw (14. Juni 2012)

Ja, genau!
Worauf muss ich nun achten, wenn ich eine neue Kurbel einsetzen möchte?


----------



## Puls220 (14. Juni 2012)

Du kannst unmittelbar jedes 08/15 BSA Tretlager, also Shimano / Sram  etc. mit dem dazugehörigen Innenlager verbauen.


Bei mir hat aber die eingeklebte Adapterhülse jetzt schon nach 6 Monaten Ärger gemacht.


----------



## robertw (14. Juni 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Du kannst unmittelbar jedes 08/15 BSA Tretlager, also Shimano / Sram  etc. mit dem dazugehörigen Innenlager verbauen.
> 
> 
> Bei mir hat aber die eingeklebte Adapterhülse jetzt schon nach 6 Monaten Ärger gemacht.



Also könnte ich ohne Problem ein Shimano Saint ohne das ich das Innenlager wechseln müsste einbauen? //// Ok, also müsste ich doch das Innenlager wechseln beim wechseln einer anderen Kurbel.


----------



## CicliB (17. Juni 2012)

Soooooooo, 
da bei meinem Jekyll durch nicht ganz so saubere Zugverlegung sich der weisse Lack an der Federgabel direkt unterm Steuerrohr in einem Bereich von 2x3 cm verabschiedet hatte,
war ich gestern beim Bike Festival in Willingen.
Dort dachte ich mir, frag doch einfach mal bei Cannondale direkt nach, ob die Tips für eine bessere Zugverlegung haben.
Die Antwort: Da musste mit leben, ist bei allen Rädern so, egal welcher Hersteller, bei denen die außen hergeführt werden.
Was ist das für ein verdammt besch... Sauhaufen

Es ist mir klar, das mein Bike ein Arbeitgerät ist, aber wenn ich nach bereits 8 Wochen so einen Lackschaden habe, mit einem Rad das 2500 kostet, da hätte ich doch etwas mehr erwartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fasj (17. Juni 2012)

Mein Händler hat mir von Anfang an an die kritischen Stellen Lackschutzfolien draufgeklebt.
"Nur" am Unterrohr hab ich gleich selber nachgebessert 

fasj


----------



## gmk (17. Juni 2012)

CicliB schrieb:
			
		

> Soooooooo,
> da bei meinem Jekyll durch nicht ganz so saubere Zugverlegung sich der weisse Lack an der Federgabel direkt unterm Steuerrohr in einem Bereich von 2x3 cm verabschiedet hatte,
> war ich gestern beim Bike Festival in Willingen.
> Dort dachte ich mir, frag doch einfach mal bei Cannondale direkt nach, ob die Tips fÃ¼r eine bessere Zugverlegung haben.
> ...


schutzfolie von tesa z.b.
http://www.hornbach.de/shop/Univers...50mm/5046008/artikel.html?WT.svl=artikel_text

was hast du von cannondale erwartet?

wenn dein auto einen kratzer bekommt dann verlangst du auch schadenersatz ??


----------



## d-lo (17. Juni 2012)

CicliB schrieb:


> Soooooooo,
> da bei meinem Jekyll durch nicht ganz so saubere Zugverlegung sich der weisse Lack an der Federgabel direkt unterm Steuerrohr in einem Bereich von 2x3 cm verabschiedet hatte,
> war ich gestern beim Bike Festival in Willingen.
> Dort dachte ich mir, frag doch einfach mal bei Cannondale direkt nach, ob die Tips fÃ¼r eine bessere Zugverlegung haben.
> ...



Bei mir genauso, da ist ne richtige Riefe in der Gabel. Aber das Thema hatten wir schon mal, einfach die ZÃ¼ge anders verlegen, dann fehlt an der Gabel auch nichts mehr. Die sind in Holland einfach zu dÃ¤mlich, um das Rad richtig zu montieren...
Und ich geb Dir recht, das darf natÃ¼rlich an so einem Rad, auch wenn das andere hier mit "Autokratzern" vergleichen (was gelinde gesagt idiotisch ist), nicht passieren.


----------



## Frorider86 (17. Juni 2012)

Servus,

grad gelesen und muss hier mein Unmut auch gleich mal zur Kenntnis geben.
War Gestern auch in Willingen und bei denen ebenfalls am Stand mit einer technischen Frage 
Antwort: Gehen sie zu ihrem Händler, der hat alle Info´s die sie brauchen. 

*Lieben Dank, an dieser Stelle, an den Cannondale Support vor Ort, darauf wäre ich alleine nie gekommen*  

Ein tolles Jekyll habt ihr trotzdem gebaut...aber psst​


----------



## kantn-manuel (17. Juni 2012)

wenn du die züge überkreuz, sprich Leitung kommt am Rohr auf der re.  Seite hoch zur linken Lenkerseite hoch ziehst passiert dir das nicht.

Bei meiner Frau war das auch das Problem. Leitungen re. Seite hoch auf die re. Seite vom Lenker.

SO gehts ohne Lackschäden:

aber eigentlich sollte das normal sein.

..und das bei CD hauptsächlich Blindgänger ( die halten uns für Bittsteller) herumlaufen ist auch fix!

deswegen sind sie ja schon einmal eingegangen ;-)


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (17. Juni 2012)

gmk schrieb:


> schutzfolie von tesa z.b.
> http://www.hornbach.de/shop/Univers...50mm/5046008/artikel.html?WT.svl=artikel_text



Wie dick ist das Tesa ca. ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (17. Juni 2012)

CicliB schrieb:


> Soooooooo,
> da bei meinem Jekyll durch nicht ganz so saubere Zugverlegung sich der weisse Lack an der Federgabel direkt unterm Steuerrohr in einem Bereich von 2x3 cm verabschiedet hatte,
> war ich gestern beim Bike Festival in Willingen.
> Dort dachte ich mir, frag doch einfach mal bei Cannondale direkt nach, ob die Tips für eine bessere Zugverlegung haben.
> ...



Ich hab' bei ganz anderer Gelegenheit ähnlich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht:

Saison-Auftakt ("Boarderweek") in Val Thorens - mit toller Event-Ausstellung, kostenlosem Materialtest etc. gesponsort u.a. von Burton.

Die Schnalle meines Burton-Schuh ist gleich am ersten Tag gekracht, da bin ich mal am Messenstand vorbeigegangen. Dort hatten Sie (abgesehen von ein paar nett anzuschauenden Messe-Hoppelschnitten) absolut gar nichts zu bieten: kein Werkzeug, keine Ahnung und kein einziges Ersatzteil. Das größte war dann der "Leihpool": rund 10 Boards, Verleih nur gegen REISEPASS (kein Perso!), weil man wohl geahnt hat dass das mitgebrachte Material bei über 5000 Boarden mehr als lächerlich kommt und den Reisepass nach Frankreich kein Schwein mitnimmt.

Herausragendes Beispiel für katastrophales Marketing: Gar nichts machen ist noch besser, als einen derart desolaten Auftritt hizulegen, dass am Ende alle einen dicken Hals haben...

Wenn ich als Hersteller schon auf so einem Event wie Willingen aufkreuze, dann muss ich auch engagierte Leute mitschicken und den Leuten weiterhelfen. Alles andere ist Verarsche...


----------



## Frorider86 (17. Juni 2012)




----------



## fasj (17. Juni 2012)

Jetzt muss ich kurz was fragen.
Heute nach der Tour (Kette reinigen usw.) war der vordere Umwerfer verstellt.
Ist mir bei der Tour nicht aufgefallen.
Kurz eingestellt dachte ich kein Problem.
Jetzt hab ich aber gemerkt, dass er leicht wackelt. Grrrrrr.
Sieht jetzt so aus, das ich erst mal die Kettenblätter wegschrauben muss.
Wie macht ihr sowas ?

Und wie gross ist der Abstand des Leitbleches unten von der Kettenstrebe.
Bei mir sind das vielleicht 2-3 mm.
hab ich vorher nie darauf geachtet. ist das normal ?
Hab einen X9 Umwerfer.
fasj


----------



## d-lo (17. Juni 2012)

fasj schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich kurz was fragen.
> Heute nach der Tour (Kette reinigen usw.) war der vordere Umwerfer verstellt.
> Ist mir bei der Tour nicht aufgefallen.
> Kurz eingestellt dachte ich kein Problem.
> ...



Meiner wird auch ständig locker...muss mir da mal was überlegen.
Ist ein slx.


----------



## kantn-manuel (18. Juni 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Wie dick ist das Tesa ca. ????



es gibt auch Steinschlagschutzfolie von 3M.


----------



## gmk (18. Juni 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Wie dick ist das Tesa ca. ????



gute frage
keine ahnung
dick genug 
dünenr als die 3M folien
kannst aber auch 3x übereinander verkleben, mach ich auch


----------



## Funsports_Z (19. Juni 2012)

fasj schrieb:


> Fährt jemand zufällig den Mavic Crossmax ST auf seinem Jekyll?
> 
> Der SX ist nur etwas teurer aber auch 100g schwerer.
> 
> ...



Die kannste gerne und gut nehmen, solang du das Bike als nur AllMounty verstehst.  

Hab mich bewusst für die SX am Jekyll entschieden, nachdem ich im letzten Jahr ne 2010er ST auf dem SV geschrottet hab. Haben bis dahin übern 1 Jahr richtig gut (durch) gehalten und is wirklich auch n guter Laufradsatz, solang man nich zu hart irgentwo einschlägt.


----------



## Funsports_Z (19. Juni 2012)

Marki72 schrieb:


> Cooles Setup!
> 
> Bin grad am überlegen ob ich mir auch ein 3er zuleg! Ich fahr momentan ein Scratch mit 180er Fox und über 15kg. Ist für Bikepark geil, aber für Touren etwas schwer und stelzig. Wie ist das Gewicht bei Deinem Setúp?
> 
> ...



Hi Markus,

~ 14,5 kg 

und geht richtig gut im Park (das Dauergrinsen geht nichmehr wech) und beim Rest sowieso

so 2-3 Veränderungen im Setup haben sich dann auch noch beim Parkbesuch herrausgestellt:

- Bereifung: ich mocht die Zugvögel noch nie, jetz weiß ich wieder warum; gut fürs Gewicht aber Grip, so 2 - 3 kleine Schrecksekunden hatt ich schon auf umserm BMX- Track, das mir ohne große Vorwarnung dat Vorderrad wegrutschte; im Park wird die Nummer dann etwas ungemütlicher Fazit: die FA UST tubeless werden gegen was Gröberes von den üblichen Verdächtigen getauscht. By the way: das Jekyll is komplett abgesenkt auch n wunderbares Dirt- Bike
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Toll ausbalanciert!

- Hintere Bremse kommt mit 185 ins Fading/baut ab im Park, auch da muß nachgerüsted werden.

- der Flaschenhalter: super saublöde Idee.......den auf die Orginalhalter zu montieren; 2 Tage Winterberg und die Flasche hing nur noch an einer Schraube am Lift; klar: Hebelwirkung der vollen Flasche auf die Halter und die Teile für die tolle Zugführung liegen jetz irgentwo in Winterberch rum; wer sie findet, bitte nachschicken

Aber ansonsten alles gut! und werden dann wohl noch n pa Gramm mehr werden


----------



## roli888 (19. Juni 2012)

kurzes Update zum Laufradsatz: habe die Schwalbe Hans Dampf auf den Sun Ringle Expert nun Schlauchlos montiert.
Schwalbe Schlauch raus, UST Ventile rein (Felge war schon mit Yellow Tape vorbereitet ), Hans Dampf wieder drauf (mit je 2 Bechern NOTubes Milch), Luft wieder rein -> alles sofort dicht.
Gewichtsersparnis trotz 2 Bechern Milch über 250 Gramm!!!
Kampfgewicht des Jekyll nun 13,15kg


----------



## chorge (20. Juni 2012)

Gefällt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (20. Juni 2012)

Woher hast Du die UST Ventile? Waren bei mir nicht dabei...

Eine andere Frage: Ich habe einen Crossmax SLR fürs leichte Training montiert und wie erwartet steht der nicht mittig im Hinterbau. Mein Händler hat dann etwas aus der Mitte zentriert, damit das HR halbwegs reinpasst.

Nun meine Frage: Wie mittig oder eben ausserhalb der Mitte sind die Hinterräder bei Euch (wenn nicht der Original LRS drin ist) - denn einerseits sollte das HR ja halbwegs mittig stehen, auf der anderen Seite muss man das schon gewaltig aus der eigentlichen Mitte rauszentrieren - was wohl nicht gut für die Stetigkeit sein kann (--> Zahnkranzseite Speichen stehen noch steiler)

Danke!


----------



## Puls220 (20. Juni 2012)

Mein Crossmax SX ist hinten ca. 1mm aus der Mitte, was die maximale Reifenbreite etwas limitiert. Viel mehr sollte man nicht machen.

Gab ja auch schon asymetrische Hinterbauten, damit man das Laufrad symmetrisch halten kann, hat sich aber nicht durchgesetzt.


----------



## iNSANE! (20. Juni 2012)

Okay, bei mir ist es mehr...musstest du den SX zentrieren, damit du jetzt bei 1mm aus der Mitte bist - oder hat das gleich so gepasst?


----------



## chorge (20. Juni 2012)

Also mit den richtigen Buchsen sollte dein Laufrad immer mittig sitzen! Da stimmt was nicht!


----------



## Puls220 (20. Juni 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Also mit den richtigen Buchsen sollte dein Laufrad immer mittig sitzen! Da stimmt was nicht!



Wenn ein neues Hinterrad nicht mittig läuft, hat das normaler Weise mit falschen Buchsen zu tun. Hier waren schon 1 oder 2 Leute im Thread, wo von Neuheit das HR falsch montiert war.

Das Hinterrad wird aber prinzipiell stabiler, wenn man es weiter nach links zentrierst, weil Du an der Zahnkranzseite die (viel höhere) Spannung reduzierst.

Das hat dann nichts mit Buchsen zu tun - die Felge sitzt halt nicht mittig zu den Nabenflanschen. Das war in meinem alten Rahmen (wg der größeren Reifenfreiheit) kein Problem, fürs Jekyll hab ich aber etwas weiter nach rechts zentriert.

Ich lege an neue Laufräder (wenn sie nicht gerade vom Laufradbauer kommen) immer nochmal Hand an und achte darauf, überall gleichmäßige Speichenspannung herzustellen.

Meiner Erfahrung nach kommen neue Laufräder, insbesondere aus Kompletträdern, (aber auch komplette Laufräder z.B. von Mavic wie mein Crossmax SX) mit sehr ungleichmäßiger  und meist zu niedriger Speichenspannung . Wegen der neuen Felge laufen sie anfangs zwar mittig und rund, aber kriegen schnell einen Schlag.


----------



## Duefi (20. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin seit 2 Wochen stolzer Besitzer eines 2011er Jekyll 4. Nach den ersten paar Touren / Abfahrten bin ich begeistert, möchte das Radl aber gerne noch ein wenig enduro-lastiger aufbauen.

Ich hätte gerne ne andere Gabel, Laufradsatz (breiteren) Lenker und eine Kettenführung. Hab mich ein wenig eingelesen und konnte soweit ein paar Empfehlungen zusammentragen:

*Gabel: *

Fox 36 Talas (tapered Version, sprich Steuersatzadapter, Vorbau neu)
Rock Shox Lyrik (U-Turn Variante)

Meine Frage: Gibt es noch Alternativen, die sich empfehlen, z.B. Bos Deville, X-Fusion, etc...?

*Laufradsatz:*

Crossmax SX
Hope Pro mit ZTR Flow

Preislich sind mir die Crossmax doch etwas zu teuer. Gibt es vielleicht noch andere Empfehlungen?

*Kettenführung:*

Die "Dreist" wird ja gerne genommen. Leider bin ich da wissenstechnisch total blank, was brauche ich noch dazu? Eine 2x10 Kurbel, oder reicht es aus, einfach das kleinste Kettenblatt zu demontieren?


Beim Lenker würde ich einfach einen um 750mm nehmen, je nach dem was ich so finde.

Wäre klasse, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte. 

Gruss


----------



## iNSANE! (20. Juni 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Wenn ein neues Hinterrad nicht mittig läuft, hat das normaler Weise mit falschen Buchsen zu tun. Hier waren schon 1 oder 2 Leute im Thread, wo von Neuheit das HR falsch montiert war.
> 
> Das Hinterrad wird aber prinzipiell stabiler, wenn man es weiter nach links zentrierst, weil Du an der Zahnkranzseite die (viel höhere) Spannung reduzierst.
> 
> ...



Klingt interessant, aber: Die Buchsen sind ja von Mavic selbst. Die Frage ist halt: Muss der CrossMax überhaupt rauszentriert werden? Falls ja: Wieviel.


----------



## chorge (20. Juni 2012)

Als der Crossmax SX LRS am Jekyll meiner Freundin passt perfekt, ohne dass man was machen musste!


----------



## NoX_Rider (20. Juni 2012)

kennt jemand das Problem mit dem Kolben das der nicht mehr ganz rein will? Dämpferreset hab ich schon durchgeführt, aber keine Änderung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (20. Juni 2012)

Jepp, mehr als bekannt. Wurde hier und im DYAD RT2 Treat schon mehrfach durchgekaut...

Kommst nicht um einschicken herrum. Der Dämpfer hat irgendein Internes Probelm... hab ich auch gerade wieder. Schick ihn aber erst nach meinem Urlaub nächste Woche ein! 

Bei mir übrigens schon das zweite mal...


----------



## NoX_Rider (20. Juni 2012)

klingt ja supper, is das was gravierendes oder ehr ein "schönheitsfehler" ? Wie lang hat das bei dir das letzte mal gedauert? 
Bei mir würd sichs eben grad lohen, da ich mienen Fuss gebraochen hab


----------



## dasphonk (20. Juni 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Jepp, mehr als bekannt. Wurde hier und im DYAD RT2 Treat schon mehrfach durchgekaut...
> 
> Kommst nicht um einschicken herrum. Der Dämpfer hat irgendein Internes Probelm... hab ich auch gerade wieder. Schick ihn aber erst nach meinem Urlaub nächste Woche ein!
> 
> Bei mir übrigens schon das zweite mal...



Sorry, aber EInschicken muss nicht zwingend notwendig sein! Ich hatte auch das Problem und habe mir den RESET micro besorgt, um die angegebenen Drücke auch richtig einstellen zu können. Seitdem sieht man meine Kolbenstange nicht mehr.


----------



## roli888 (20. Juni 2012)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Woher hast Du die UST Ventile? Waren bei mir nicht dabei...
> 
> Eine andere Frage: Ich habe einen Crossmax SLR fürs leichte Training montiert und wie erwartet steht der nicht mittig im Hinterbau. Mein Händler hat dann etwas aus der Mitte zentriert, damit das HR halbwegs reinpasst.
> 
> ...



Die UST Ventile hab ich noch als Reserve vom alten Laufradsatz gehabt, ansonsten einfach die NOTubes oder FRM ventile verwenden.


----------



## Puls220 (20. Juni 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Als der Crossmax SX LRS am Jekyll meiner Freundin passt perfekt, ohne dass man was machen musste!



"Passen" tun die Dinger schon - aber bei Spannungsunterschieden von ~30% sind Achter vorprogrammiert...


----------



## chorge (20. Juni 2012)

Hatte letztens den Dämpfer am Jekyll meiner Freundin offen, um dünneres Öl einzufüllen, und die Zugstufe umzushimmen. Intern ist der Dämpfer simpel aufgebaut! Am Hauptkolben hängt die Scheibe, welche die Negativkammer vom Öl trennt. In den beiden Aussenkammern liegen frei schwimmend die Trennscheiben, welche wiederum das Öl von den Positivkammern trennt. Die Helix leitet das Öl entweder in die (von hinten betrachtet) linke Kammer um, oder eben in die recht, sobald der Rahmen am Kolben zieht, und das Öl von der hinteren Hauptkammer in die jeweilige Nebenkammer fließt. Das Öl komprimiert letztendlich die jeweilige Positivkammer, indem sie die Trennscheibe verschiebt. Ist der Dämpfer im Flowmodus kann der Druck durch ein internes Ventil unten im Verbindungssteg auch in die zweite (rechte) Kammer geleitet werden. Im TractionMode steht nur die rechte Kammer zur Verfügung, da das Ventil die Luft nicht in die linke Kammer ausweichen läßt.
Wenn also der Dämpferkolben nicht mehr ganz zurückgeht bedeutet dies lediglich, dass die Grundposition der beiden freien Trennscheiben in den Positivkammern nicht mehr korrekt ist. Dies kann passieren, wenn man ausversehen weniger Druck in der Positivkammer als in der Negativkammer hatte - z.b. beim Einstellen des Druckes ohne RESET Adapter. Aber das ist aber wegen des simplen Innenaufbaus kein Problem. Kann mit der von mir beschriebenen Vorgehensweise einfach behoben werden.
Hier nochmal wie es geht:
Luft aus beiden Kammern ablassen
Negativkammer aufpumpen bis der Kolben komplett ausgefahren ist. 
Nun nochmal die Positivkammer ablassen (da sich Druck aufgebaut hat)
Jetzt sitzen die Trennkolben wieder richtig!
Der Druck in der Negativkammer kann nun auf den auf dem Dämpfer angegebenen Minimalwert abgesenkt werden. Der Kolben sollte dabei aber komplett außen bleiben!
Nun den Druck in der Positivkammer so lange erhöhen, bis der Kolben KOMPLETT eingefahren ist. Pumpe angeschlossen lassen!
Druck aus der Negativkammer komplett ablassen.
Jetzt kann die Positivkammer auf Zieldruck gebracht werden.
Danach die Negativkammer auf den Druck bringen, der einem den gewünschten SAG bringt.

Wichtig bei JEDER Druckänderung der Positivkammer IMMER die Negativkammer zunächst komplett entleeren! Und sollte Druck aus der Positivkammer abgelassen werden, UNBEDINGT die Pumpe vollständig aufschrauben, da sonst das interne Ventil, welches zur rechten Kammer führt nicht geöffnet wird, und somit die Trennscheiben der rechten und linken Kammer sich ungleich positionieren. Letzteres erfordert wieder obiges komplettes Vorgehen...

VIEL Erfolg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider86 (20. Juni 2012)




----------



## NoX_Rider (20. Juni 2012)

Klasse   vielen Dank für die Mühe sowas zu schreiben !!  werd ich direkt morgen mal probieren und rückmeldung geben !

grüße


----------



## fasj (20. Juni 2012)

Gibts hier sowas wie eine FAQ mit so klasse Beschreibungen für´s Jekyll ?
Hier in dem Thread zu suche ist schon sehr langwierig, oder ?

Vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu ......................Alt meine ich.

fasj


----------



## chorge (20. Juni 2012)

Daher schreib ich es auch schon zum x-ten mal.
Schade, dass es im Herstellerbereich keinen für Cannondale gibt! Zumal es dort durchaus auch andere Rubriken hat, welche nicht direkt vom
Hersteller betreut werden. Würde alles VIEL übersichtlicher machen...


----------



## NoX_Rider (20. Juni 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Schade, dass es im Herstellerbereich keinen für Cannondale gibt! Zumal es dort durchaus auch andere Rubriken hat, welche nicht direkt vom Hersteller betreut werden. Würde alles VIEL übersichtlicher machen...



100% Zustimmung


----------



## fknobel (20. Juni 2012)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Sorry, aber EInschicken muss nicht zwingend notwendig sein! Ich hatte auch das Problem und habe mir den RESET micro besorgt, um die angegebenen Drücke auch richtig einstellen zu können. Seitdem sieht man meine Kolbenstange nicht mehr.



Denke schon das ich weis wie ich den Dämpfer einstellen muss. Immerhin funktioniert er ja auch ohne weiteres mehrere hundert km ohne das ich irgendwas an ihm mache... und uhrplötzlich klackt er intern und hat leerweg (kolbenstange ist sichtbar). Kurzes gespräch mit Toxo hat direkt ergeben das ich den Dämpfer einschicken soll... 

Reset micro hab ich übrigens auch, braucht man aber nicht wirklich. 

Chorge hat es ja sehr gut beschrieben wie man es machen sollte... hilft aber leider in meinem Fall nicht wirklich.


----------



## fknobel (20. Juni 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Hatte letztens den Dämpfer am Jekyll meiner Freundin offen, um dünneres Öl einzufüllen, und die Zugstufe umzushimmen.



Hattest du erfolg da mit bzw. hast du den gewünschten effekt erzielen können?


----------



## chorge (20. Juni 2012)

Ja! Ist nun deutlich schneller! Sowohl das weglassen einiger breiter Shims, als auch der Wechsel auf 7.5er Öl scheinen Wunder bewirkt zu haben. Das Standardsetup war für ihre 60kg einfach zu träge...
BEDEUTET ABER NATÜRLICH GARANTIEVERLUST!!


----------



## Puls220 (21. Juni 2012)

Super Info zum Dämpfer - Danke 

---------------------------------



Duefi schrieb:


> ...
> *Gabel: *
> 
> Fox 36 Talas (tapered Version, sprich Steuersatzadapter, Vorbau neu)
> ...



Lyrik gibt's gerade hier sehr günstig:

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=10119

ist nach meinem Geschmack die bessere Wahl.

Crossmax SX fahre ich auch, würde heute aber eher Flow + Hope kaufen, ist einfach "pflegeleichter" als die Komplettlaufradsätze.

Bei der Kurbel kannst Du das größte Blatt durch einen Bashguard ersetzen, aber bei kompletten 2-fach Kurbeln hast Du meist ein 36er anstelle eines 32ers.

z.B.
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=11202

oder 

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte.../shimano-slx-kurbelgarnitur-2-fach/18912.html


----------



## canno-range (21. Juni 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Hatte letztens den Dämpfer am Jekyll meiner Freundin offen, um dünneres Öl einzufüllen, und die Zugstufe umzushimmen. Intern ist der Dämpfer simpel aufgebaut! Am Hauptkolben hängt die Scheibe, welche die Negativkammer vom Öl trennt. In den beiden Aussenkammern liegen frei schwimmend die Trennscheiben, welche wiederum das Öl von den Positivkammern trennt. Die Helix leitet das Öl entweder in die (von hinten betrachtet) linke Kammer um, oder eben in die recht, sobald der Rahmen am Kolben zieht, und das Öl von der hinteren Hauptkammer in die jeweilige Nebenkammer fließt. Das Öl komprimiert letztendlich die jeweilige Positivkammer, indem sie die Trennscheibe verschiebt. Ist der Dämpfer im Flowmodus kann der Druck durch ein internes Ventil unten im Verbindungssteg auch in die zweite (rechte) Kammer geleitet werden. Im TractionMode steht nur die rechte Kammer zur Verfügung, da das Ventil die Luft nicht in die linke Kammer ausweichen läßt.
> Wenn also der Dämpferkolben nicht mehr ganz zurückgeht bedeutet dies lediglich, dass die Grundposition der beiden freien Trennscheiben in den Positivkammern nicht mehr korrekt ist. Dies kann passieren, wenn man ausversehen weniger Druck in der Positivkammer als in der Negativkammer hatte - z.b. beim Einstellen des Druckes ohne RESET Adapter. Aber das ist aber wegen des simplen Innenaufbaus kein Problem. Kann mit der von mir beschriebenen Vorgehensweise einfach behoben werden.
> Hier nochmal wie es geht:
> Luft aus beiden Kammern ablassen
> ...



Soll das heißen, dass die Pumpe so weit wie möglich auf das Ventil geschraubt wird? Sorry, dass ich nachfrage, aber deine Formulierung ist für mich nicht ganz nachvollziehbar. 

Danke vorab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (21. Juni 2012)

Ja, denn nur so wird auch das innere Ventil mit durchgedrückt...


----------



## Duefi (21. Juni 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Lyrik gibt's gerade hier sehr günstig:
> 
> http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=10119
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank puls220!

Andere typische 170mm Gabeln scheinen alle eine zu große Einbauhöhe zu haben. Dann wird es die Lyrik  Preislich scheint das auch die wesentlich bessere Alternative zu sein.

Beim Laufradsatz bin ich doch noch sehr zwiegespalten. Rein optisch gefällt mir der Crossmax besser. Andererseits gibt es die Flow Felgen hier gerade für 40$.

Was ist von den Mavic Crossline zu halten? Scheinen ja doch eher zu schwer (2055g).

Bei der Kurbel / Kettenführung weiß ich jetzt bescheid, auf was ich achten muss. Vielen Dank!


----------



## fknobel (21. Juni 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Ja! Ist nun deutlich schneller! Sowohl das weglassen einiger breiter Shims, als auch der Wechsel auf 7.5er Öl scheinen Wunder bewirkt zu haben. Das Standardsetup war für ihre 60kg einfach zu träge...
> BEDEUTET ABER NATÜRLICH GARANTIEVERLUST!!



Joa, das mit der Garantie ist schon klar.  Ich werde wohl im September mal anfange selber hand an zu legen. Das eingeschicke nervt irgendwie, aber aus prinzip lass ich das Toxo machen. Fox soll schon da für gerade stehen wenn sie keine gleichbleibende Qualität liefern. 

Eventuell reicht bei mir dann einfach nur dünnners Öl... mal sehen. Einzig um den ersatzteile bezug mach ich mir etwas sorgen.


----------



## chorge (21. Juni 2012)

Also letztendlich braucht man ja außer dem einen oder anderen Dichtring nix spezielles. Diese sollte man auch irgendwo anders passend erhalten. 
Das vollständige Befüllen der Kammern ist leider ziemlich tricky, da sich im Bereich zwischen den Kammern gern Luft hält. Auch die Grundposition der Trennscheiben ist leider nirgens dokumentiert - mit trial'n'error hab ich es aber letztendlich geschaft. Zumindest funktioniert wieder alles. Zum Glück!!! 
Alles machbar, aber Zeit einplanen und viel Öl!!!


----------



## fasj (21. Juni 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Also letztendlich braucht man ja außer dem einen oder anderen Dichtring nix spezielles. Diese sollte man auch irgendwo anders passend erhalten.
> Das vollständige Befüllen der Kammern ist leider ziemlich tricky, da sich im Bereich zwischen den Kammern gern Luft hält. Auch die Grundposition der Trennscheiben ist leider nirgens dokumentiert - mit trial'n'error hab ich es aber letztendlich geschaft. Zumindest funktioniert wieder alles. Zum Glück!!!
> Alles machbar, aber Zeit einplanen und viel Öl!!!



Und noch mehr Mut 
fasj


----------



## chorge (21. Juni 2012)

Versuch macht kluch... Da in dem Dämpfer ja keine Stickstoffkammer ist, und die Shims ja oben sitzen, dachte ich mir "probier's mal" zumal am Gewindegang der linken Kammer unterm Zugstufenversteller Öl raus kam, und ich somit eh rumschrauben musste. Im Urlaub schickt man schlecht mal kurz nen Dämpfer ein. So hab ich mich dann langsam ans Innenleben getastet, und letztendlich nach und nach "erlernt" wie alles funktioniert. Das Ölsystem luftfrei zu bekommen war das größte Problem!


----------



## Mojito_Mann (21. Juni 2012)

Fährt eigentlich jemand sein 2011er Hi-Mod Tubeless mit dem Sun Ringle Black Flag und den Nobby's? Wäre über Erfahrungen dankbar, da ich evtl. auch demnächst umrüsten wollte.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (21. Juni 2012)

Kurze Info zum sichtbaren Kolben beim Dyad RT2 :

Bei meinem Dyad war ja auch die Kolbenstange für 5mm sichtbar.
Anfrage bei Toxoholics : Einschicken wegen Falschbefüllung !!!???

Also (gleich mit der Talas wegen ihrem schlechtem Ansprechverhalten und der nicht vollständigen 
Federwegsausnutzung) eingeschickt und nach nur 1 Woche war schon wieder alles zurück !

Respekt !!!! 

Der Dyad funzt wieder korrekt und der Kolben ist schön drin !!!

Die Talas hat jetzt zwar ein viiiieeelll besseres Ansprechverhalten 
aber der Federweg wird immer noch nicht vollständig genutzt !
Die letzten 25mm sind nicht nutzbar !
Fühlt sich auch bei viel weniger Druck an wie ein "Anschlag" !!!

Habe ich gleich bei Toxo per Mail reklamiert worauf die Nachricht kam ein Techniker 
würde sich dem Problem annehmen und sich mit mir in Verbindung setzen !

Bis jetzt (3 Tage später) hat sich noch nix getan !
Schaun mer mal !
Ich werde berichten !

*Wie ist das bei euch mit der Federwegsausnutzung ????*
(Ja ich weis ihr habt fast alle ne Lyrik drin !!!


----------



## Wern (21. Juni 2012)

Hatte das Problem mit der sichtbaren Kolbenstange auch. Hab viel rumprobiert, auch immer nach Chorges Anleitung. Ging dann irgendwann auch. Dämpfer funktioniert jetzt wieder prima.
Problem war anfangs dass Ablassen der Luft mit Pumpe nicht komplett funktionierte. Mit Schraubenzieher funktionierte das viel besser.

Meine Talas hat eigentlich eine gute Federwegsausnutzung. Ansprechverhalten auch super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (21. Juni 2012)

Wern schrieb:


> Meine Talas hat eigentlich eine gute Federwegsausnutzung. Ansprechverhalten auch super.



Du bekommst den Gummiring deiner Talas beim Biken (ohne mit den Fingern nach zu helfen) bis nach oben geschoben ???

Weiter geht der Ring bei mir nicht nach oben !


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (21. Juni 2012)

Wern schrieb:


> Hatte das Problem mit der sichtbaren Kolbenstange auch. Hab viel rumprobiert, auch immer nach Chorges Anleitung. Ging dann irgendwann auch.



Bei mir war das am Anfang auch schon mal das habe ich durch Druckänderungen auch wieder weg bekommen !

Aber zum Schluß konnte ich Druckmäßig machen was ich wollte die Kolbenstange war ab 15 Bar Negativdruck schon 5mm draußen.

Dadurch war die komplette Geometrie (Winkel) verhunzt da ich immer zuviel 
SAG hatte und der Dyad selbst bei Positivdruck über dem empfohlenen 
Druck für mein Gewicht schon bei lächerlichen 30cm Drops immer spürbar durchschlug !
Nicht nur das sondern den Dyad brachte ich beim rollen im Hof schon auf Anschlag !

Bin jetzt noch nicht mit dem Bike gefahren aber vom Gefühl her (rollen im Hof) müsste es jetzt wieder OK sein !

Schaun mer mal !


----------



## roli888 (21. Juni 2012)

Mojito_Mann schrieb:


> Fährt eigentlich jemand sein 2011er Hi-Mod Tubeless mit dem Sun Ringle Black Flag und den Nobby's? Wäre über Erfahrungen dankbar, da ich evtl. auch demnächst umrüsten wollte.



Fahre seit ein paar Tagen die Sun Ringle Black Flag Expert Tubless, allerdings mit dem Schwalbe Hans Dampf.
Hab das auch hier im Forum gepostet. Was ich mit erschrecken wieder festellen musste, ist dasss die Seitenwand der Schwalbe Reifen nicht besser geworden sind. Gestern nachdem ich am 4. Juni das Bike neu erworben habe und nach kurzer Inspektion nach ~ 200km und 6500hm habe ich am Hinterreifen einen bösen Schnitt in der Seitenwand entdeckt. Luft oder Milch trat keine aus jedoch erstaunt es mich immer wieder wie wenig der Gummi aushält im gegensatz zu den Maxxis die ich früher gefahren bin.


----------



## lahura (22. Juni 2012)

Hi,

nun gibt mein Innenlager nach 2500 km auch störende Geräusche von sich!

Welches BB-30 Innenlager könnt Ihr mir empfehlen? Mit der Kurbel an meinem 3-er bin ich soweit zufrieden!

Grüße, Mario


----------



## Nichtgernnass (23. Juni 2012)

lahura schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nun gibt mein Innenlager nach 2500 km auch störende Geräusche von sich!
> 
> ...


Also falls du Zwecks längerer Haltbarkeit (ich denke 2500km ist sehr wenig für ein Innenlager) doch von BB30 weg möchtest kann ich das Rotor BB30 to 24 Innenlager empfehlen. Gibt es z.B. bei bike-components:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/26519?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]
Das hält bei einem Freund schon wesentlich länger als 2500km. Er fährt es mit einer XT Kurbel. Ein großer Vorteil ist auch, dass das Teil mit ganz normalen Hollowtech Schlüsseln verschraubt werden kann. Da muss nichts mehr eingepresst oder irgendwelche anderen Adapter verbaut werden. Sobald mein Innenlager am Jekyll schlapp macht werde ich mir das Teil auch besorgen. Der Nachteil ist natürlich, dass eine neue Kurbel her muss... Aber dafür kann mann dann Shimano Kurbeln fahren

Es gibt auch ein günstigeres von KCNC, ich weiß allerdings nicht ob das auch taugt:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26781_BB30XC-Innenlager-.html

Falls es doch wieder BB30 sein soll, ich habe SKF Lager verbaut. Ich habe das Jekyll aber noch nicht lange, von daher kann ich zur Haltbarkeit leider nichts sagen.


----------



## AG85 (23. Juni 2012)

Mit dabei eine kleine Vorschau auf das 2013er Jekyll mit Fox 34 160mm, Zweifachkurbel und Kettenführung. Allerdings nur beim 1er und 2er. 



http://www.bike-magazin.de/nachrich...t-das-neue-touren-fully-fuer-2013/a12009.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (23. Juni 2012)

AG85 schrieb:


> Mit dabei eine kleine Vorschau auf das 2013er Jekyll mit Fox 34 160mm, Zweifachkurbel und Kettenführung. Allerdings nur beim 1er und 2er.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bike-magazin.de/nachrich...t-das-neue-touren-fully-fuer-2013/a12009.html



Ach nee, habn se es endlich eingesehn und


----------



## Battlecow (23. Juni 2012)

AG85 schrieb:


> Mit dabei eine kleine Vorschau auf das 2013er Jekyll mit Fox 34 160mm, Zweifachkurbel und Kettenführung. Allerdings nur beim 1er und 2er.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bike-magazin.de/nachrich...t-das-neue-touren-fully-fuer-2013/a12009.html



Also das schwarz-gelbe auf dem letzten Bild sieht ja mal sehr nett aus...


----------



## Funsports_Z (24. Juni 2012)

Battlecow schrieb:


> Also das schwarz-gelbe auf dem letzten Bild sieht ja mal sehr nett aus...



Das sieht aber sowas von richtig gut aus; endlich ma wieder n Cdale im im richtig schönen, klassischen Cdale Farbschema
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


, fehlt nur noch die fette US Flag am Rahmen.

Und dann die Tec Spec; genauso wie ich es haben wollte (und dann auch bei mir umgesetzt hab): große Gabel, Enduro Laufräder, kurzer Vorbau, tiefe Front mit wenig Spacern usw

Warum bring die das jetz ers??????  
Aber man kann ja nich alles haben

Und der Lefty fan bekommt jetzt auch seine (sinnvolle) Alternative


----------



## chorge (24. Juni 2012)

Wenn es doch nur die 34er irgendwo in 1.5 auch einfach so zu kaufen gäbe... *heul*


----------



## Puls220 (24. Juni 2012)

Weiß jemand, ob die Rahmen vom Jekyll geändert wurden (insbesondere beim MX)?

Wenn nicht sollten CD auch endlich die maximale Einbauhöhe der Realität anpassen, wonach Lyrik und FOX 36 eigentlich verboten waren, aber von Teamfahrern weit überschritten wurde...


----------



## Silbersurfer69 (24. Juni 2012)

Mal wieder frisch geputzt


----------



## 1975volker (24. Juni 2012)

Hallo, hat jemand das aktuelle Jekyll in der 4er Version? Mich würde interessieren ob die Gabel (Rhock S.) was taugt. 

Danke Volker


----------



## Zitzenfichte (24. Juni 2012)

Sodele jetzt hab ich auch endlich eins und noch in meiner Favoriten Lackierung bekommen war eines der letzten. das Wochenende hat es sich schon sehr gut auf der schwäbischen Alb geschlagen und in 2 Wochen wird es auf dem Alpen X entjungfert


----------



## Andi_85 (24. Juni 2012)

Sehr schön ein Nachbar und dann auch noch in blau


----------



## Zitzenfichte (24. Juni 2012)

Blau macht Glücklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AG85 (24. Juni 2012)

Ja, das Blaue is schon nicht schlecht, bin jedoch gerade am überlegen, ob ich meins im Winter in Orange eloxieren lass ;-)


----------



## 1975volker (24. Juni 2012)

ist das Blaue ein Jekyl Carbon 2?


----------



## chorge (24. Juni 2012)

Das ist ein 3er 2011!!!
Immer noch die schönste Art ein Jekyll zu fahren...


----------



## chorge (24. Juni 2012)

Zitzenfichte schrieb:


> Sodele jetzt hab ich auch endlich eins und noch in meiner Favoriten Lackierung bekommen war eines der letzten. das Wochenende hat es sich schon sehr gut auf der schwäbischen Alb geschlagen und in 2 Wochen wird es auf dem Alpen X entjungfert


Sehr sehr geil!!!!
Optik- und Gewichtstuning: Crossmax SX 2012!! 300g und schön weiß!!
Und dann muss ne Reverb (oder so) ran!!!


----------



## 1975volker (24. Juni 2012)

Alles klar, konnte das braun so schlecht erkennen. Ja ist ein  bike - ohne Frage.


----------



## Zitzenfichte (25. Juni 2012)

@ Chorge. Klar wird noch gepimpt und mit der Reverb versteht sich ja von Selbst;-)
Aber alles nach und nach hab leider keine Esel im Keller stehen der Gold sch....


----------



## Matze. (25. Juni 2012)

> und in 2 Wochen wird es auf dem Alpen X entjungfert




Welche Route fährst Du? Ich bin in zwei Wochen auch gerade unterwegs, wir fahren durch die Dolos. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja, und kann ein Zwillingsbild machen


----------



## Zitzenfichte (25. Juni 2012)

Wir steigen am Brenner ein und dann auch die Dolomiten bis an Gardasee genaue Route wird die Woche noch besprochen. Wär ja witzig wenn man sich treffen würde


----------



## lahura (25. Juni 2012)

Hi,

habe mir eben die Huber Bushings/Lagerung bestellt, werde dabei auch die Befestigungsschrauben erneuern, M6 x 30 in Edelstahl!

Nun die Frage, bei mir haben die Schrauben ein durchgehendes Gewinde. Habe hier irgendwo gelesen das bei manchen Schaftschrauben verbaut sind!

Sollte ich auch machen oder ist es bei dem Drehmoment egal?

Grüße, Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fasj (25. Juni 2012)

lahura schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe mir eben die Huber Bushings/Lagerung bestellt, werde dabei auch die Befestigungsschrauben erneuern, M6 x 30 in Edelstahl!
> 
> ...



Warum nicht Titanschrauben ?
Sind die dafür nicht geeignet ???

fasj


----------



## 1975volker (26. Juni 2012)

Ist das nei coil Gabe beim dem aktuellen 4er?


----------



## yann.roux (26. Juni 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Dito... gleiches spiel bei mir! Bekomm auch ne Lyrik U-Turn Coil mit 1.5 Schaft und will meine 32er FOX als Reserve behalten.
> 
> Hab bisher auch nur das hier gefunden...
> 
> ...



@fknobel: ist zwar ein paar Monate her, aber hast du eine Antwort bekommen bzw. eine Lösung gefunden?
Ich würde nämlich auch die 32er FOX als Reserve behalten.
Gruss


----------



## JackRackam (27. Juni 2012)

yann.roux schrieb:


> @fknobel: ist zwar ein paar Monate her, aber hast du eine Antwort bekommen bzw. eine Lösung gefunden?
> Ich würde nämlich auch die 32er FOX als Reserve behalten.
> Gruss


 
Wie löst Ihr das mit den LR? Die Sun Ringle LR Naben haben ja 15mm Achsen, die Lyrik hat 20mm?


----------



## yann.roux (27. Juni 2012)

2 LRS!
- 1 leichten
- 1 robusteren


----------



## Multisurfer (29. Juni 2012)

Flaschenhalter

Kurze Frage an die, die einen Flaschenhalter montiert habt: Wie habt ihr die Montage der oberen Befestigung gelöst, in der die Kabelführung sitzt? Einfach auf die Kafü verzichtet??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (29. Juni 2012)

Einfach zwischen Flaschenhalter und Rahmen...


----------



## fasj (29. Juni 2012)

Mein Händler hat einfach eine lägere Schraube genommen. 
Die ich dann mit dem Flaschenhalter gegen eine höherwertige getauscht hab  
Ich kriege so auch eine 1l Flasche knapp rein.





Rahmengrösse L

fasj


----------



## Bayer (29. Juni 2012)

wenn jemand jetzt aktuell ein Jekyll sucht nehmt doch mit mir Kontakt auf. Habe noch einiges hier.


----------



## d-lo (29. Juni 2012)

fasj schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich kurz was fragen.
> Heute nach der Tour (Kette reinigen usw.) war der vordere Umwerfer verstellt.
> Ist mir bei der Tour nicht aufgefallen.
> Kurz eingestellt dachte ich kein Problem.
> ...



Hab jetzt den Fehler bei mir gefunden. Bei der Befestigung des Umwerfers fehlen bei den Schrauben diese Einsätze, die verhindern, dass der Umwerfer verrutscht. Darum bekomm ich auch die Schaltung nicht auf Dauer richtig eingestellt. Jetzt ist irgendwie alles verstellt und morgen ist Schnitzeljagd...


----------



## fasj (29. Juni 2012)

d-lo schrieb:


> Hab jetzt den Fehler bei mir gefunden. Bei der Befestigung des Umwerfers fehlen bei den Schrauben diese Einsätze, die verhindern, dass der Umwerfer verrutscht. Darum bekomm ich auch die Schaltung nicht auf Dauer richtig eingestellt. Jetzt ist irgendwie alles verstellt und morgen ist Schnitzeljagd...



Was für Einsätze ????

Beim mir ist der Umwerfer mit dem hier befestigt.

http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/KP186

Mit der mittleren Schraube in der Achse/Welle und mit der linken in der Schwinge.

Wenn man das mit den zwei Schrauben festschraubt (sehr fest) hält das bei mir im Moment.
Allerdings musste ich das "Spiel" vor dem Festziehen im Uhrzeigersin nutzen, damit das Leitblech nicht an der Kettenstrebe streift.

fasj


----------



## d-lo (29. Juni 2012)

Ok, bei mir ist der anders befestigt, ist aber auch ein anderer Umwerfer. Da sind zwei vertikal längliche Schraubenlöcher, und da rutscht der Umwerfer immer runter. Bei anderen sind da eben so Einsätze drin, dass die Schrauben entweder oben oder unten bleiben.  
Sorry, bin zwar sonst sprachlich kein Depp, aber technische Dinge erklären, oder gar verstehen, das geht gar nicht...


----------



## Funsports_Z (30. Juni 2012)

Multisurfer schrieb:


> Flaschenhalter
> 
> Kurze Frage an die, die einen Flaschenhalter montiert habt: Wie habt ihr die Montage der oberen Befestigung gelöst, in der die Kabelführung sitzt? Einfach auf die Kafü verzichtet??



Zumindest fürn Park is auf die Kafü zu verzichten!
Lieber vorher abschrauben bevor man se da verliert

Jetz direkt aufn Rahmen geschraubt; hält (hoffentlich) besser.


----------



## chorge (2. Juli 2012)

Artgerechtet Einsatz unserer C'dales am WE...


----------



## yann.roux (2. Juli 2012)

Karwendel


----------



## fknobel (3. Juli 2012)

yann.roux schrieb:


> @fknobel: ist zwar ein paar Monate her, aber hast du eine Antwort bekommen bzw. eine Lösung gefunden?
> Ich würde nämlich auch die 32er FOX als Reserve behalten.
> Gruss



Hi,

War letzte Woche im Urlaub (incl. Jekyll). Hab nie ne Antwort bekommen... insofern gehe ich da von aus das man den ganzen steuersatz Kaufen muss. Eventuell passt aber der ring von einem anderen Steuersatz. Hab ich aber noch nicht Probiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mojito_Mann (5. Juli 2012)

Servus Leute, 

hat zufÃ¤llig jemand einen Easton Haven LRS an seinem Jekyll und kÃ¶nnte mal ein Foto posten? WÃ¼rde mich mal interessieren wie der sich so macht an dem Rad. Momentan ist er ja recht gÃ¼nstig zu haben. 430 â¬ fÃ¼r den 2011er!


----------



## MasterJD (5. Juli 2012)

Mojito_Mann schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> hat zufällig jemand einen Easton Haven LRS an seinem Jekyll und könnte mal ein Foto posten? Würde mich mal interessieren wie der sich so macht an dem Rad. Momentan ist er ja recht günstig zu haben. 430  für den 2011er!



wo gibt's den denn so günstig?


----------



## chorge (5. Juli 2012)

Würd mich auch SEHR interessieren


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (5. Juli 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Würd mich auch SEHR interessieren



Habt ihr heute die CRC-Mail mit den Hammerangeboten von Easton nicht bekommen ?????? 

Na dann aber schnell mal nachgeschaut ! 

Hier geht's lang.....


----------



## chorge (5. Juli 2012)

Haven und Havoc sind leider nicht das selbe...


----------



## Mojito_Mann (5. Juli 2012)

So schauts aus, 50% auf alle Easton Laufräder von 2011!!!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (6. Juli 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Haven und Havoc sind leider nicht das selbe...



Ist doch egal Haven oder Havoc.........kosten beide daselbe : CRC Easton Angebote


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Juli 2012)

Ups. Wenn noch jemand ein Jekyll 4 mit Fox Dyad Dämpfer haben möchte, sollte er jetzt zuschlagen. 2013 sind keine mehr drin. Erst ab Jekyll 3...


----------



## gernotkrinner (6. Juli 2012)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ups. Wenn noch jemand ein Jekyll 4 mit Fox Dyad Dämpfer haben möchte, sollte er jetzt zuschlagen. 2013 sind keine mehr drin. Erst ab Jekyll 3...



Was ist das dann für ein Dämpfer. Am Bild ist das ganz schlecht zu sehen...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1153418


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redshred (6. Juli 2012)

ein X-Fusion    als Pull shock


----------



## krokerleguane (8. Juli 2012)

Hi,
hab ein neues 2011-er Sondermodell von ner Talas 180/140 aufgetrieben mit durchgängig 1.5 Schaft.
Fühlt sich ganz gut an, besonders bei Steilstufen!





Grüße Berthold


----------



## fasj (8. Juli 2012)

Redshred schrieb:


> ein X-Fusion    als Pull shock



Ohne Verstellung !


----------



## rick-the-big (8. Juli 2012)

X-fusion is meiner Meinung nach billig Schrott...


----------



## gernotkrinner (8. Juli 2012)

Ausschaun tuts einmal danach...


----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (8. Juli 2012)

seltsames Geschäftsmodell bei Cannondale.. jedes Jahr schlechtere Teile und wenns geht wieder nen Hunderter teurer. :screwy: 
Was bin ich froh' dass ich beim 2011er zugeschlagen hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rick-the-big (8. Juli 2012)

Aber ehrlich...rockshox statt fox usw...Hm...


----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (8. Juli 2012)

Aber nochmal zu den Haven... ist hier jemand in Photoshop so bewandert, dass man die in Farbe Magnesia mal ans weiße Jekyll zaubern könnte? Ich wäre entzückt   Die machen mich irgendwie sehr an.


----------



## fknobel (8. Juli 2012)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> Aber ehrlich...rockshox statt fox usw...Hm...



Na ja, hab ich auch erst gedacht. Bis ich mal eine RS Sektor Gabel gefahren bin! Meiner meinung nach nicht schlechter als eine Fox 32 Float... Preisleistungs verhältnis ist unschlagbar gut! 

Grundsätzlich bin ich aber eh der Meinung das die Jekyll's schlicht nicht passend ausgestattet waren. Ab 2013 sind eigentlich das erste mal die Ausstatungen ab Jekyll 2 bis 1 bzw. MX das erste mal passend! Alles vorher war mehr Kompromis als alles andere...


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (9. Juli 2012)

Hi wieder mal,

Ich wollte mal einen Zwischenstand zu Dyad und Talas RL mitteilen  !

Beide Teile waren bei Toxoholics zur Garantierep. eingeschickt.
Beides kam nach nur 4 Tagen wieder zurück!
Der Dyad funzt jetzt erstmalig richtig gut und der Kolben ist auch nicht mehr zusehen.
Die Talas hatte ich wegen schlechtem Ansprechverhalten und Federwegsausnutzung reklamiert. 
Das Ansprechverhalten ist jetzt viel besser aber der FW wird immer noch nicht genutzt.
Also gleich wieder reklamiert und auf Kosten von Toxoh. abholen lassen.
Nach 4Tagen war sie wieder zurück aber das Problem ist nach wie vor vorhanden.
20-25mm des FW werden nicht genutzt  !!!!!

Habt ihr ne Idee was man da machen kann  ????
Ist das bei den Talas Fit-Modellen evtl. besser  ????
Wer hat evtl. das gleiche Problem ????
Welche Drücke fahrt ihr in der Talas bei welchem Körpergewicht  ???


----------



## chorge (9. Juli 2012)

Du hast ja die OB-Version ohne FIT-Kartusche, oder?!
Öffne die rechte Seite von oben und entnehme aus dem Holm mit einer Spritze und nem Schlauch etwa 5ml Öl... Dann klappt's! Zumindest wenn die Gabel sich ohne Luft komplett komprimieren lässt. Wenn nicht, ist links zuviel Schmieröl in der Gabel, und sie geht auf hydraulischen Block. Aber ich gehe stark davon aus, dass einfach die Luftkammer rechts zu klein ist, und daher die Gabel progressiv wird. Deshalb einfach etwas weniger Öl, und gut ist's...
Wenn du mal zufällig die A7 runter in die Berge fährst, kannst du auch gern bei mir vorbeikommen!


----------



## d-lo (9. Juli 2012)

fasj schrieb:


> Ohne Verstellung !



Da ist doch ein Verstellhebel am Lenker. Oder täuschen mich meine müden Augen?


----------



## rick-the-big (9. Juli 2012)

Sitzt auf den letzten 20mm nicht sowieso ne stahlfeder drin die das durchschlagen verhindern soll? meine dass das normal is da die auf dem letzten bisschen sehr progressiv werden, sieht man auch immer gut an der kennlinie der Gabel.


----------



## gernotkrinner (9. Juli 2012)

d-lo schrieb:


> Da ist doch ein Verstellhebel am Lenker. Oder täuschen mich meine müden Augen?



Vielleicht kann man ihn nur locken...


----------



## d-lo (9. Juli 2012)

gernotkrinner schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man ihn nur locken...



Aber ob er dann auch kommt?


----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (9. Juli 2012)

Aber selbst wenn er flow- und elevatempde hat würde ICH mir kein Rad für weit über 2000  kaufen in dem nichtmal ein Dämpfer von nem Premiumhersteller verbaut ist. X-Fusion liefert (soweit ich weis) auch Stahlfederdämpfer für einige "Baumarktbikes". Und wie gut die funktionieren is ja bekannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (9. Juli 2012)

d-lo schrieb:


> aber ob er dann auch kommt?


----------



## JackRackam (9. Juli 2012)

Gabelumbau auf Lyrik  20mm Steckachese- Vorderrad-Umbau von QR15 auf 20mm?

Habe ja ein Hi-Mod2 Modelljahr 2011. Verbaut sind Sun-Ringle Black Flag Expert.

Leider gibt es keine genaue Naben-Spec.
Optisch sieht sie wie die Sun-Ringle Demon aus. Ist sie das? Dafür gäbe es auch Endkappen für 20mm. Achse hab ich auch gefunden für Demon. Nur welche Lager??? Hat jemand seine umgebaut? Erfahrungen? Wen könnte man fragen?

Danke JackR

Update: In den Expert sind Lager mit Außendurchmesser 28 verbaut. Es gibt keine Rillenkugellager mit 20mm Innendurchmesser hierfür. D.h. Umbau geht nicht. Thema erledigt. Sind somit keine Demon.


----------



## chorge (9. Juli 2012)

Alpha-Wiesel schrieb:


> Aber selbst wenn er flow- und elevatempde hat würde ICH mir kein Rad für weit über 2000  kaufen in dem nichtmal ein Dämpfer von nem Premiumhersteller verbaut ist. X-Fusion liefert (soweit ich weis) auch Stahlfederdämpfer für einige "Baumarktbikes". Und wie gut die funktionieren is ja bekannt.



Dann schau mal, in was für Bikes inzwischen X-Fusion verbaut wird... Soooo schlecht muss der Dämpfer nicht sein. Allerdings geht ohne Umschaltung DER Vorteil des Jekyll verloren...


----------



## MakeMake (10. Juli 2012)

Mojito_Mann schrieb:


> Fährt eigentlich jemand sein 2011er Hi-Mod Tubeless mit dem Sun Ringle Black Flag und den Nobby's? Wäre über Erfahrungen dankbar, da ich evtl. auch demnächst umrüsten wollte.



Ja, das Hi-Mod 1 mit den Black Flag pro. Umrüstung war kein Problem. Ist alles dicht und hatte auch noch keinen Durchschlag, Panne etc. TOP.
Hab mir allerdings den Noby 2,4 Trailstar draufgezogen, die Gummimischung ist für matschiegen Untergrund hier deutlich besser geeignet.


----------



## chorge (10. Juli 2012)

NobbyNic bei Matsch?! *brechwegvorLachen*


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (10. Juli 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> NobbyNic bei Matsch?! *brechwegvorLachen*



Ich stimme zu der Nobby taugt wirklich nix für Matsch  !!!

Ich bin seit dem Tip unter anderem auch von " chorge " endlich bei einem Reifen gelandet der wirklich genial ist  !!!

Rubber Queen rules  !!!

Nicht der leichteste aber Gripp ohne Ende  !!!!


----------



## kevinprice (10. Juli 2012)

Hey Leute,
fahre ebenfalls nen Jekyll Hi Mod 2.
Hab mega Spaß mit der Kiste nur wegen meiner 95 KG,
hätte ich doch gern mehr Federweg.
Würd mir gern ne Fox Talas 36 montieren mit 160 oder gar 180 mm Federweg.
Hat da jemand Erfahrung bezgl. Größe und Länge Schaft, Steuersatz...
Danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## gernotkrinner (10. Juli 2012)

kevinprice schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> fahre ebenfalls nen Jekyll Hi Mod 2.
> Hab mega Spaß mit der Kiste nur wegen meiner 95 KG,
> hätte ich doch gern mehr Federweg.
> ...



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9673046&postcount=3913
Aber wenns nur ums Gewicht geht mußt du deine Gabel halt richtig auf dein Körpergewicht einstellen...


----------



## Frorider86 (10. Juli 2012)

Die Bewährungsprobe für mein Jekyll 

...last sunday 








GENAU SO muss ein Geburtstag sein! 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_85 (10. Juli 2012)

Dann mach ich doch gleich mal weiter. Ebenfalls die erste große Bewährungsprobe für mein Jekyll in Davos. 



























Grüße
Andreas


----------



## CicliB (11. Juli 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> NobbyNic bei Matsch?! *brechwegvorLachen*



Da schliesse ich mich zu 100% an


----------



## chorge (11. Juli 2012)

Schöne Bilder!!!!


----------



## iNSANE! (11. Juli 2012)

Gibt's sowas eigentlich auch im Aftermarket um die ISCG Aufnahme sinnvoll (ausser KeFü) zu nutzen und den Rahmen zu schützen?


----------



## kantn-manuel (12. Juli 2012)

JackRackam schrieb:


> Wie löst Ihr das mit den LR? Die Sun Ringle LR Naben haben ja 15mm Achsen, die Lyrik hat 20mm?



Endkappen hast du hier, aber Lagertechnisch wirst du ein Problem haben
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=66420


----------



## JackRackam (12. Juli 2012)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> Endkappen hast du hier, aber Lagertechnisch wirst du ein Problem haben
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=66420



Ja genau, das geht nur bei den 2012 LR. Die Lager haben 28 x 15 x 7. Für den Außendurchmesser gibt es keine mit 20 mm (nur Nadellager mit 10mm Breite)
D.h. der Umbau ist nicht möglich. Hab mir jetzt neue bestellt.
Bin grad am abklären welcher Gabelschftkonus für den im 2011er Jekyll (Cane Creek 1,5" integrated) passt. Warte auf AW vom Händler.
Dann kommt die Lyrik rein und die anderen LR.
Hoffe alles wird gut. Meine Fox ist bei Toxo zum checken. Die warten auf ein ET....
Am 21. geht's in die Berge. Wird alles mal wieder knapp.

Grüßle JackR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (12. Juli 2012)

JackRackam schrieb:


> Ja genau, das geht nur bei den 2012 LR. Die Lager haben 28 x 15 x 7. Für den Außendurchmesser gibt es keine mit 20 mm (nur Nadellager mit 10mm Breite)
> D.h. der Umbau ist nicht möglich. Hab mir jetzt neue bestellt.
> Bin grad am abklären welcher Gabelschftkonus für den im 2011er Jekyll (Cane Creek 1,5" integrated) passt. Warte auf AW vom Händler.
> Dann kommt die Lyrik rein und die anderen LR.
> ...



ich habe mir easton Haven letzte woche gegönnt!
chainreactioncycles verkauft sie 50% vom Listenpreis!!!!


----------



## kantn-manuel (12. Juli 2012)

habe jetzt wieder das iscg thema am tisch wegen einee kefü.
hat cd bei den 2012ern den abstand zwischen ke-blatt und iscg flansch geändert?
oder sind noch immer 2mm spalt?


----------



## kantn-manuel (12. Juli 2012)

hier das bild


----------



## Andi_85 (12. Juli 2012)

So jetzt muss ich doch nochmals fragen. Hatte bei mir ja eine Sram Truvativ X0 Kurbel verbaut.
Wenn ich nach folgender Anleitung des BB30 I-A vorgehe. Habe ich dort wo du gemessen hast einen Abstand von mindestens *1cm*.
Gut du hast wohl nicht die gleiche Kurbel wie ich, aber mir kam der Abstand sowieso immer spanisch vor. Vielleicht kann mir nun doch nochmals jemand sagen der eventuell die gleiche Kurbel verbaut hat ob man wie in der Anleitung den angegeben dicken Spacer auf der Zahnkranzseite braucht oder nicht?


----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (12. Juli 2012)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> ich habe mir easton haven letzte woche gegönnt!
> Chainreactioncycles verkauft sie 50% vom listenpreis!!!!



fotos bittä!!!


----------



## kantn-manuel (12. Juli 2012)

Alpha-Wiesel schrieb:


> fotos bittä!!!


gekauft, aber noch nicht bekommen 

aber dann gerne


----------



## kantn-manuel (12. Juli 2012)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> So jetzt muss ich doch nochmals fragen. Hatte bei mir ja eine Sram Truvativ X0 Kurbel verbaut.
> Wenn ich nach folgender Anleitung des BB30 I-A vorgehe. Habe ich dort wo du gemessen hast einen Abstand von mindestens *1cm*.
> Gut du hast wohl nicht die gleiche Kurbel wie ich, aber mir kam der Abstand sowieso immer spanisch vor. Vielleicht kann mir nun doch nochmals jemand sagen der eventuell die gleiche Kurbel verbaut hat ob man wie in der Anleitung den angegeben dicken Spacer auf der Zahnkranzseite braucht oder nicht?



bei einer 2fach duerft das passen. mein nachbar hat ein 29er speci....siehe...

wobei der flansch definitiv ttiefer sitzt


----------



## Andi_85 (12. Juli 2012)

Habe aber eine 3-Fach Kurbel.


----------



## kantn-manuel (12. Juli 2012)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Habe aber eine 3-Fach Kurbel.


und da kommst dumit dem werfer noch auf 44er kettenblatt? ...spannend


----------



## Andi_85 (12. Juli 2012)

Ja ging, auch schalten ist kein Problem.
Der Abstand hat mich halt immer stutzig gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (12. Juli 2012)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Ja ging, auch schalten ist kein Problem.
> Der Abstand hat mich halt immer stutzig gemacht.


koenntest du bitte mal ein photo einstellen?


----------



## Andi_85 (12. Juli 2012)

Mach ich dann heut abend!


----------



## kantn-manuel (12. Juli 2012)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Mach ich dann heut abend!



interessant wäre auch noch die kettenlinie auszumessen.

siehe mein posting nr. 802


----------



## JackRackam (12. Juli 2012)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> ich habe mir easton Haven letzte woche gegönnt!
> chainreactioncycles verkauft sie 50% vom Listenpreis!!!!



Ja hab von der Aktion gelesen. Allerdings hatten sie nur die Hevoc für 20mm Achse vorrätig.
BMC verbaut die Heaven in Ihrem Trailfox.
Ich hab mich für die Sun-Ringle Black Flag Pro 2012 entschieden.
Mal schauen....


----------



## kantn-manuel (12. Juli 2012)

JackRackam schrieb:


> Ja hab von der Aktion gelesen. Allerdings hatten sie nur die Hevoc für 20mm Achse vorrätig.
> BMC verbaut die Heaven in Ihrem Trailfox.
> Ich hab mich für die Sun-Ringle Black Flag Pro 2012 entschieden.
> Mal schauen....



Die 2011er hab ich auf meinem Jekyll serie gehabt. ohne grossartige drops gehabt zu haben eiern die schon ziemlich. Will sie dir nicht madig reden.
Vom Laufverhalten her war ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden.
Jetzt bekommen sie dann ein Service, wenn die Easton fertig UST aufgebaut sind mit Hans Dampf


----------



## JackRackam (12. Juli 2012)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> Die 2011er hab ich auf meinem Jekyll serie gehabt. ohne grossartige drops gehabt zu haben eiern die schon ziemlich. Will sie dir nicht madig reden.
> Vom Laufverhalten her war ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden.
> Jetzt bekommen sie dann ein Service, wenn die Easton fertig UST aufgebaut sind mit Hans Dampf



Danke für die Info. Meine "Sun-Ringle Expert +" fahre ich nun rund 1200km ohne Beanstandung. Denke aber alle nicht händisch eingespeichten LR müssen nachzentriert werden nach gewisser Einlaufzeit. Das mieseste was ich diesbezüglich bisher gefahren habe sind Mavic Aksium als Schlechtwetter LRS an der Winterschlampe (Rennrad). Da war ich dauernd am nachzentrieren.
Also schauen wir mal.....


----------



## fknobel (13. Juli 2012)

Zum Thema ISCG KeFü...

Hab heute Abend versucht meine G-Junkis ZweiG anzubauen. Allerdings ohne Erfolg!

Fahr eine Cannondale Hollowgram SL Kurbel mit 3x Spider (24/36/Bash). Da ist der Abstand zwischen kl-KB und ISCG Aufnahme so gering. Das ich zwar durch abschleifen der Schraubenköpfe an der KeFü und am KB die Kurbel Montiert bekomme. Aber die Kette trotzdem nicht passt! Vorallem sind die Führungsrollen der KeFü fast 2mm weiter Außen als die KB Ketten-Linie! Ganz tolle Sache...

Ergo... Hollowgram SL Kurbel ist mit denn Serien Spidern nicht KeFü Kompatibel! Jetzt muss ich mal überlegen was ich mach...


----------



## kantn-manuel (13. Juli 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Zum Thema ISCG KeFü...
> 
> Hab heute Abend versucht meine G-Junkis ZweiG anzubauen. Allerdings ohne Erfolg!
> 
> ...



ich hhabe auf die Kefüs verzichtet und habe mir das XTR 985 Schaltwerk gekauft.
Funktioniert eigentlich hervorragend ( jedoch ohne Bikeparkerfahrung)


----------



## Mojito_Mann (13. Juli 2012)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> ich hhabe auf die Kefüs verzichtet und habe mir das XTR 985 Schaltwerk gekauft.
> Funktioniert eigentlich hervorragend ( jedoch ohne Bikeparkerfahrung)



Das kann ich nur bestätigen, das Schaltwerk funktioniert top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fasj (13. Juli 2012)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> ich hhabe auf die Kefüs verzichtet und habe mir das XTR 985 Schaltwerk gekauft.
> Funktioniert eigentlich hervorragend ( jedoch ohne Bikeparkerfahrung)



Die XT hat die Funktion doch inzwischen auch. Lohnt sich hier der doppelte Preis ?

Fasj


----------



## fknobel (13. Juli 2012)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> ich hhabe auf die Kefüs verzichtet und habe mir das XTR 985 Schaltwerk gekauft.
> Funktioniert eigentlich hervorragend ( jedoch ohne Bikeparkerfahrung)



Das kommt bei mir auch noch, sobald ich auf 11-32er Kassette wechsel. Da ich dann direkt einen Kurzen Käfig nehmen will beim Schlatwerk. Bin da halt noch was Skeptisch ob das alleine reicht bei Enduro Rennen. 

Im Prinzip müsste Cannondale nur einen Spider mit 64/104mm Lochkreis für die Hollowgram SI anbieten der eine Optimierte 2-Fach Kettenlinie hat. Bis her gibts das nur für Kettenblätter nach XX Standart (80/120mm Lochkreis). Luft zum Kurbelarm (3-4mm) wäre mehr als genug vorhanden.


----------



## iNSANE! (15. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

Kurzer Einwurf: Um die Sun Laufräder aus dem Jekyll tubeless zu fahren benötige ich Yellowtape, Ventile und die Dichtflüssigkeit, oder?

Oder war bei Euch das Yellowtape schon drin?

Danke


----------



## Mojito_Mann (15. Juli 2012)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Kurzer Einwurf: Um die Sun Laufräder aus dem Jekyll tubeless zu fahren benötige ich Yellowtape, Ventile und die Dichtflüssigkeit, oder?
> 
> ...



Bei mir war das Tape drauf. Die Ventile und die Stan's Milch waren auch dabei. Einfach Schlauch raus, neues Ventil und die Milch rein, fertig. Bei mir wars gleich dicht.


----------



## kantn-manuel (15. Juli 2012)

Mojito_Mann schrieb:


> Bei mir war das Tape drauf. Die Ventile und die Stan's Milch waren auch dabei. Einfach Schlauch raus, neues Ventil und die Milch rein, fertig. Bei mir wars gleich dicht.



Zum montieren hilft schmierseife an den mantelseiten ungemein......rutscht super drauf und dichtet anfaenglich besser.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## JackRackam (16. Juli 2012)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Kurzer Einwurf: Um die Sun Laufräder aus dem Jekyll tubeless zu fahren benötige ich Yellowtape, Ventile und die Dichtflüssigkeit, oder?
> 
> ...



Habe gerade nach tubless ready (Nobby Nic) nun einen echten tubeless aufgezogen. Wandung vor Montage mit Spülmittel/Wassergemisch eingeseift. Drübergestülpt, kurz Luft rein aus dem Komperssor (Max 4bar). Ein kurzer Plop, sofort dicht und fahrfertig. Keine Milch rein, keine Extras....
Bei den tubless ready war es schon ein Act diese dicht zu kriegen. Da hats anfangs immer irgendwo rausgepfuuuuzt. 
Yellotape, Ventile und Dichtmich waren bei mir dabei.

JackR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (16. Juli 2012)

fasj schrieb:


> Die XT hat die Funktion doch inzwischen auch. Lohnt sich hier der doppelte Preis ?
> 
> Fasj



wie ichs gekauft habe gabs noch kein XT-Schaltwerk mit der Funktion!


----------



## rick-the-big (17. Juli 2012)

Hat schon jemand hier ne 34er fox gefahren bzw bei sich ins jekyll gebaut?


----------



## dasphonk (17. Juli 2012)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> wie ichs gekauft habe gabs noch kein XT-Schaltwerk mit der Funktion!



Also ich glaube, dass es auch jetzt noch kein XT-Schaltwerk mit Shadow Plus-Fuktion gibt. Die neue Saint soll es haben und die übrigen Gruppen sollen es auch noch bekommen. Bei den aktuellen Gruppen ist meiner Meinung nach nur die XTR mit Shadow Plus zu bekommen......Ich lasse mich aber gerne korrigieren


----------



## kantn-manuel (17. Juli 2012)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Also ich glaube, dass es auch jetzt noch kein XT-Schaltwerk mit Shadow Plus-Fuktion gibt. Die neue Saint soll es haben und die übrigen Gruppen sollen es auch noch bekommen. Bei den aktuellen Gruppen ist meiner Meinung nach nur die XTR mit Shadow Plus zu bekommen......Ich lasse mich aber gerne korrigieren


<br />
<br />
shimano code 786, bei bike-components 75 euronen

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32373_XT-Schaltwerk-Shadow-Plus-RD-M786-10-fach-Modell-2013-.html


----------



## dasphonk (17. Juli 2012)

Spannend! Ist dann das 2013er Modell...war ja auch so angekündigt...

Lieferzeit steht da mit 2-7 Tagen. Mal sehen, wann die ersten Jekylls damit rumfahren.

Ich habe mir noch so ein sauteures XTR geholt, weil ich die 2 Monate nocht warten konnte


----------



## kantn-manuel (17. Juli 2012)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Spannend! Ist dann das 2013er Modell...war ja auch so angekündigt...
> 
> Lieferzeit steht da mit 2-7 Tagen. Mal sehen, wann die ersten Jekylls damit rumfahren.
> 
> Ich habe mir noch so ein sauteures XTR geholt, weil ich die 2 Monate nocht warten konnte



keine sorge ich hab auch das 985er drauf ;-)


----------



## Frorider86 (17. Juli 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Zum Thema ISCG KeFü...
> 
> Hab heute Abend versucht meine G-Junkis ZweiG anzubauen. Allerdings ohne Erfolg!
> 
> ...




Fahre die Zweig KF mit der 2-Fach SLX Kurbel...läuft!
Allerdungs musste bei den Adaptern von BB30 auf Hollowtechachse der äußere Durchmesser etwas abgefräst werden, damit die KF drüber passte 
Funktion bisher top, will sie nicht mehr missen.


----------



## fknobel (17. Juli 2012)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> Fahre die Zweig KF mit der 2-Fach SLX Kurbel...läuft!
> Allerdungs musste bei den Adaptern von BB30 auf Hollowtechachse der äußere Durchmesser etwas abgefräst werden, damit die KF drüber passte
> Funktion bisher top, will sie nicht mehr missen.



Wundert mich nicht das die KeFü bei einer Shimano Kurbel besser passt. Die bauen meist auch deutlich breiter als die Cannondale eigene Hollowgram SI Kurbel. Aber was solls, jetzt gibts dann irgendwann ein 985er XTR Schaltwerk und gut ist. 

Braucht noch zufällig jemand eine G-Junkies Zweig KeFü, hätte da zufällig gerade eine nagelneu abzugeben.


----------



## Matze. (18. Juli 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Du hast ja die OB-Version ohne FIT-Kartusche, oder?!
> Öffne die rechte Seite von oben und entnehme aus dem Holm mit einer Spritze und nem Schlauch etwa 5ml Öl... Dann klappt's! Zumindest wenn die Gabel sich ohne Luft komplett komprimieren lässt. Wenn nicht, ist links zuviel Schmieröl in der Gabel, und sie geht auf hydraulischen Block. Aber ich gehe stark davon aus, dass einfach die Luftkammer rechts zu klein ist, und daher die Gabel progressiv wird. Deshalb einfach etwas weniger Öl, und gut ist's...
> Wenn du mal zufällig die A7 runter in die Berge fährst, kannst du auch gern bei mir vorbeikommen!



Ist das bei der Float auch so Ich würde es auch mal versuchen wollen, da ich mit der Gabel zwar  insgesamt weitgehend zufrieden bin, aber den FW auch nicht so ganz ausnutzen kann. 
Bei der Float ist ja die Zugstufenverstellung sowie der Lockout rechts, das Luftventil links (in Fahrtrichtung gesehen).

Oder muß ich da was anderes versuchen nicht daß ich was aufschraube und mir was um die Ohren fliegt oder Öl schwallartig raussuppt...


----------



## kantn-manuel (21. Juli 2012)

so anbei mein jekyll mit easton haven lenker und raedern
und weisse jagwire leitungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (21. Juli 2012)

Alte Tuningsau  Der Lenker mit den Rädern harmoniert super zu den Standrohren. Sieht schon geil aus. Und zu den Jagwire... Ich hab in nem RS Lyrik-Thread Bilder von nem mattschwarzen bike mit Orangen Leitungen gesehen... seit dem überleg ich ob ich mein Baby mit Plastidip mattschwarz machen kann


----------



## chorge (21. Juli 2012)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> so anbei mein jekyll mit easton haven lenker und raedern
> und weisse jagwire leitungen



Porno!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matze. (21. Juli 2012)

> Alte Tuningsau


----------



## fotoschlumpf (23. Juli 2012)

ich hätte da mal ne Frage... (hab heute hier schon ordentlich was an en Kopf bekommen)

Ich bekomme am Donnerstag mein neues Jekyll, mir war die Reverb zu schwer und zu viel Technik (ihr wisst schon, ich muss mal schnell meine Reverb entlüften...), die hat einer Syntace P6 platzt gemacht.

Jetzt hätte ich wieder Platz für einen Remote Lockout, kann man eine Talas 32 auf Remote Lockout umbauen d.h. bekommt man die Teile dafür einzeln, gefunden habe ich nichts


----------



## chorge (23. Juli 2012)

Die Reverb ist in maximal 5min entlüftet... ;-)


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (23. Juli 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Die Reverb ist in maximal 5min entlüftet... ;-)



Gibt es dazu ne anschauliche Anleitung (Youtube ???) ???


----------



## chorge (23. Juli 2012)

Bestimmt, aber die Anleitung ist doch auch gut...
Ich mach es so:
- Spritze und Aufsatz mit dem 2.5er Öl zu etwa 25% füllen
- Hebel so am Lenker einstellen, dass die Madenschraube den höchsten Punkt darstellt
- Einsteller komplett auf "fast" stellen
- Madenschraube entfernen
- Luftbläschen aus Spritze und Aufsatz drücken
- den Aufsatz mit Spritze auf den Hebel schrauben
- mehrmals abwechselnd Hebel und Spritze drücken, bis keine Blasen mehr aus dem Hebel kommen
- Spritze und Aufsatz abschrauben, und Madenschraube einsetzen
-> Fertig!
Das Ergebnis kann einfach überprüft werden: Einsteller voll auf "slow" drehen und ein paar mal den Hebel drücken. Sollte dannach der Hebel einige Milimeter Leerweg aufweisen, ist noch Luft drin. Dann muss man halt nochmal schnell ran...


----------



## fotoschlumpf (24. Juli 2012)

ich hab mich da auch etwas von einem Vergleichsbericht abschrecken lassen, aber ich binn mir sicher ich verwende es genau einmal pro Tour, wenn es wieder runter geht, also es ist für mich ok ohne. War ja nicht leicht sie zu ersetzen, macht ja Spaß, aber das Gewicht (die Reverb ist ja noch harmlos mit ca. 550 gr, da gibt es einige mit 750 gr).

Wenn ich die Talas auf Remote umbauen kann weine ich ihr sicher keine Träne nach, ich hoffe da bekommt die Teile dafür


----------



## kantn-manuel (24. Juli 2012)

da findet ihr alles zur Reverb: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/02/16/rock-shox-reverb-so-geht-der-service/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gernotkrinner (24. Juli 2012)

fotoschlumpf schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Talas auf Remote umbauen kann weine ich ihr sicher keine Träne nach, ich hoffe da bekommt die Teile dafür



Also ich finde die Lock-out Hebel für die Gabel so was von Sinnlos. Bei meinem alten Toruenfully hatte ich Lockout, beim Claymore nicht. Ist mir bis jetzt nie abgegangen. 
Jetzt, da mein Claymore im Service ist, bin ich mit meinem Hartail Offroad Unterwegs. Das einzige was mir richtig abgeht ist die Reverb...


----------



## fknobel (24. Juli 2012)

fotoschlumpf schrieb:


> ich hab mich da auch etwas von einem Vergleichsbericht abschrecken lassen, aber ich binn mir sicher ich verwende es genau einmal pro Tour, wenn es wieder runter geht, also es ist für mich ok ohne. War ja nicht leicht sie zu ersetzen, macht ja Spaß, aber das Gewicht (die Reverb ist ja noch harmlos mit ca. 550 gr, da gibt es einige mit 750 gr).
> 
> Wenn ich die Talas auf Remote umbauen kann weine ich ihr sicher keine Träne nach, ich hoffe da bekommt die Teile dafür



Ach je, ich weis aus eigener erfahrung (früher nur Hardtails gefahren und es konnte nie leicht genug sein) das 300g schlicht nicht der Rede wert sind! Vorallem nicht, wenn es um statisches Gewicht handelt. An den Laufrädern ist das wieder etwas anderes...

Überleg es dir gut, unterm strich wirst du sie irgendwann öffters als 1x mal pro Tour benutzen.


----------



## fasj (24. Juli 2012)

Faulheit siegt......

Ich hab so gut wie nie die Sattelstütze runter gemacht.
Selbst auf den Alpencross nicht.
Meine Kumpels dafür um so öfters.

Jetzt hab ich eine Reverb an meinem Jekyll und bin begeistert.

Was bei mir dazu kommt, ich hab Probleme mit meinen Knien und deshalb eine sehr "gestreckte" Position (bezogen aufs Knie).
Mit der Reverb kann ich das super anpassen.
Hier mach ich dann im leichten Trail einfach nur etwas den Sattel runter.
Gehts wieder Bergauf auf Schotter, Flups ist der Sattel wieder oben.

Dachte nie das das soviel mehr Spaß bringt.

Tja was aber das Gewicht angeht.....
Gestern bin ich wiedermal mit meiner Frau unterwegs gewesen.
Sie fährt ein leichtes KillerV800. Man war ich überrascht wie leicht es ist als ich es aus dem Keller getragen habe. 

fasj


----------



## Sagatasan (24. Juli 2012)

jo - eine reverb (und freeriderpedale) ist auch das nächste upgrade meines 3ers 

edit: ist das hier die passende fürs Jekyll??? http://www.bikestore.cc/rockshox-sattelstuetze-reverb-125316-380mm-mentlueftkit-p-165412.html


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (24. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute,

Wollte nur kurz mitteilen das mein Fox Dyad-Dämpfer schon wieder defekt ist also der Kolben wieder für ca. 5mm zu sehen ist !
Der war jetzt erst vor wenigen Wochen zur Garantiereparatur !

Irgendwas ist mit dem Ding faul weil wenn ich den Reset durchführe ist wieder alles OK......
aber nach wenigen Kilometern und ein paar kleinen Drops und Bunnyhops wieder das gleiche !
Kann nicht sein das ich nach jeder Fahrt den Reset durchführen muss !?

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr bisher gemacht ???

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (24. Juli 2012)

Mein DYAD ist bisher ein echter Kumpel, Keine Probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yann.roux (24. Juli 2012)

Hi Klaus,

ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit meinem Dämpfer. Zurück von Toxoholics und 2km Aufstieg (kein bunnyhop/Sprünge), könnte ich den Kolben wieder sehen. Nach 3 mal zurückschicken, wurde den Dämpfer getauscht und ich habe einen anderen Dämpfer bekommen. Seit dem habe ich kein Problem mehr. Ich habe auch das Ding nicht mehr eingestellt, passt aber so!
Es hat trotzdem Nerven gekostet 
Hoffe, dass es bei dir wieder in Ordnung geht.
Gruß, Yann


----------



## Frorider86 (24. Juli 2012)

Komm grad vom Händler des Vertrauens.
Nach deren Aussage, auf Bezug einer Mail von C´dale werden die Preise für 2013 saftig angehoben
Also noch schnell ein Jekyll besorgen, wer Interesse hat


----------



## fknobel (24. Juli 2012)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> Komm grad vom Händler des Vertrauens.
> Nach deren Aussage, auf Bezug einer Mail von C´dale werden die Preise für 2013 saftig angehoben
> Also noch schnell ein Jekyll besorgen, wer Interesse hat



Sauber, gleiches Spiel wie letztes Jahr! 

Allerdings gibts 2013 ja ne geilere Ausstattung, zu mindestens beim HiMod 1 + 2.


----------



## fotoschlumpf (24. Juli 2012)

müsst echt schnell sein, aktuell werden die Teile überall für ca. 4,7 Euro verkauft, also noch eine Preiserhöhung ist doch nicht mehr machbar, wer kauft denn die Teile noch. Wenn dann das Setup wirklich stimmt ok, aber nach dem Kauf glecih noch mal 1000 Euro drauf, das macht keinen Sinn mehr


----------



## fotoschlumpf (24. Juli 2012)

fasj schrieb:


> Faulheit siegt......
> 
> Ich hab so gut wie nie die Sattelstütze runter gemacht.
> Selbst auf den Alpencross nicht.
> ...



kann ich 100% nachfühlen, das Flash merkst gar nicht wenn du es trägst, egal ob ins Auto oder in den Keller, 9,5 kg sind schon sehr verlockend.
Daher bin ich auch gleich mit dem Rotstift los und hab Unnötiges (für meine Touren!) tauschen lassen. Das Kilo weniger tut sicher gut.

Mal sehen ob ich mal eine Reverb nachrüsten will, ich kann es mir jetzt nicht vorstellen. Es macht ja auch Sinn wenn du im steilen Geländer wieder aufs Bike steigst, das ist bei fester Einstellung und nur noch wenig Luft in den Lungen schon mal eine Herausforderung.

Ich wollte morgen noch mal mit den Flash raus leider ist mir heute eine Speicher gerissen.
Langsam hab ich das Gefühl das Flash ist prinzipiell nicht den Belastungen gewachsen. Das Scalpel 29-iger war träger aber stabil und keine Knackserei.
Umso mehr freue ich mich jetzt auf das Jekyll,es muss jetzt endlich Schluß sein mit Problemen.


----------



## fotoschlumpf (24. Juli 2012)

gernotkrinner schrieb:


> Also ich finde die Lock-out Hebel für die Gabel so was von Sinnlos. Bei meinem alten Toruenfully hatte ich Lockout, beim Claymore nicht. Ist mir bis jetzt nie abgegangen.
> Jetzt, da mein Claymore im Service ist, bin ich mit meinem Hartail Offroad Unterwegs. Das einzige was mir richtig abgeht ist die Reverb...



ich fahre gerne Wiegetritt, auch bergauf lange Strecken, ich drücke den Lockout permanent.
Ist dir das nicht zu weich wenn du richtig reinhaust? Der Griff runter an die Gabel ist nicht gerade sicher wenn man das permanent macht.

Aber ein Kabel weniger ist auch nicht schlecht, zum Glück gehen einige im Rahmen entlang, ich finde das schon ganz schön heftig was da alles schon am Lenker baumelt.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (25. Juli 2012)

fasj schrieb:


> Tja was aber das Gewicht angeht.....
> Gestern bin ich wiedermal mit meiner Frau unterwegs gewesen.
> Sie fährt ein leichtes KillerV800. Man war ich überrascht wie leicht es ist als ich es aus dem Keller getragen habe.
> fasj



Also ich denke mal das Killer-V ist gar nicht so leicht sondern die Jekyll's sind einfach viel zu schwer für das bisschen Federweg !?

Das können andere tatsächlich besser bzw. leichter !!!
Das hohe Gewicht eines Alu-Jekyll's ist schon ein bisschen ein Witz !
OK......dafür bricht das Teil bei entsprechender Benutzung nicht gleich auseinander wie z.B. die BMC-Trailfox-Alu-Kisten !


----------



## fasj (25. Juli 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Das können andere tatsächlich besser bzw. leichter !!!
> Das hohe Gewicht eines Alu-Jekyll's ist schon ein bisschen ein Witz !
> OK......dafür bricht das Teil bei entsprechender Benutzung nicht gleich auseinander wie z.B. die BMC-Trailfox-Alu-Kisten !



Ich denke auch das es andere leichter können, aber nicht soooo schöööön.

Spaß bei Seite.
Mir gefällt das Jekyll super. 
Carbon konnte ich mir als Familienvater guten Gewissens nicht leisten.
Fahre seit 1995 Cannondale, auch wenn zwischen durch ein Cube auch den Fuhrpark ergänzte, und ich bin hier vielleicht ein Markenfetischist.

Wie gut sich die anderen Bikes fahren weiß ich nicht wirklich.
Aber das Jekyll fährt klasse.
Mit 150 mm geht das Ding auch Berg hoch super. Die Beine müssen es halt packen 

fasj


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (25. Juli 2012)

fasj schrieb:


> Ich denke auch das es andere leichter können, aber nicht soooo schöööön.
> 
> Mit 150 mm geht das Ding auch Berg hoch super. Die Beine müssen es halt packen
> fasj



Ich gebe dir absolut und uneingeschränkt recht in Bezug auf "Schön" und "Berg hoch" !!!

Nur die Talas und der Dyad sind bis jetzt bei mir noch keine Spaßbringer !

Ich hoffe das der Dyad bald korrekt funzt und die 150'er Lefty irgendwann mal auf den Markt kommt !


----------



## fknobel (25. Juli 2012)

Ich glaub die 150mm Lefty kannst min. bis 2014 abschreiben. Jetzt kommt erst mal die Hybrid Lefty und die Jekylls bekommen 160er Forken. Was einfach besser passt zum Bike... in sofern kann man die Aussage von Larry schon verstehen wenn er sagt das der Markt zu klein wird fÃ¼r so etwas doch sehr spezielles. Mal da von abgesehen mÃ¼ssten sie eigentlich direkt ne 160er Lefty Bauen. Und da fangen die Probleme wohl erst richtig an...

BezÃ¼glich des Gewichtes, sicher ist das Alu Jekyll kein Leichtgewicht. Aber es wildert ja auch stark im Enduro Sektor. Und die Rahmen wiegen alle Ã¤hnlich viel bzw. sogar mehr. Und das ohne Doppel-Kammer-DÃ¤mpfer und Top Bergauf Performance! Wenn du dann das ganze Bike mit Carbon Rahmen und 34er Fork aufbaust kannst eigentlich nichts mehr sagen gegen das Gewichtâ¦ das ist schon sehr gut fÃ¼r die gebotene Performance.

By the way... z.B. schon mal nen Litevill 301 im Enduro Aufbau an die Waage gehangen? Man glaubst kaumâ¦ ist nur unwesentlich leichter als ein Alu jekyll bzw. genauso Schwer wie ein Carbon Jekyll. Da wiegt der Rahmen nÃ¤mlich auch mal locker fast 3kg und das mit nem leichen Einkammer DÃ¤mpfer... 

Ich sach da immer... es gibt schwer und es gibt schwer geil! Das Jekyll ist ganz klar letzteres!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (25. Juli 2012)

Big-Uphill - was klappt nicht mit dem DYAD?

EDIT: Hab's grad gelesen.... extrem ärgerlich!!


----------



## Matze. (25. Juli 2012)

> Das können andere tatsächlich besser bzw. leichter !!!
> Das hohe Gewicht eines Alu-Jekyll's ist schon ein bisschen ein Witz !



Finde ich nicht, das Gewicht geht für mich durchaus in Ordnung. 
Die Konkurrenz ist auch nicht (spürbar)  leichter bei Alu, und die 300g Zusatzgewicht beim Dämpfer stören mich nicht. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt was das bisschen Zusatzgewicht für Möglichkeiten bietet. Bei unserer Dolomitentour war ich jedenfalls auch von der Bergaufleistung sehr angetan (Bergab sowieso). Und das trotz  der nicht absenkbaren 150 Float.




> Carbon konnte ich mir als Familienvater guten Gewissens nicht leisten.




So geht es mir auch, 1000 mehr nur wegen ein paar 100g, das kann und will ich nicht rechtfertigen.

Ein Argument für mich war auch das zulässige Fahrergewicht von 120Kg. Auch wenn ich mit 95 Kg das nicht ausreize, es ist doch besser Reserven zu haben


----------



## fotoschlumpf (25. Juli 2012)

Schließe mich 100% an, ich fahre sicher schon seit 1990 mit Cannondale herum, die letzten Jahre mehr Berglauf als Mountainbiken aber ein F700 stand immer im Keller.

Die CD Bikes sind teuer, oft mal schwerer aber die Optik ist doch immer wieder unerreicht.

Ich hab immer wieder mal versucht mir ein Specialized etwas näher zu bringen, am Ende wurde wieder ein CD gekauft. Momentan finde ich die Lackierung bei Specialzed einfach abartig. Das mit den gelben Applikationen ist unglaublich.

Morgen kommt mein Jekyll ins Haus! Als Familientier muss ich auch sagen, die Preise sind zu hoch. Von 0 auf 4,7kEuro hätte ich nicht gemacht,
im März hab ich das Flash bezahlt und jetzt die Differenz auf das Jekyll, das tut nicht mehr so weh.
Meine Frau hat ein Bergamont für 500 Euro gebraucht bekommen, das Teil wiegt 10,5 kilo und ist top. Das gibt mir dann schon zu denken, aber das geht dann schnell wieder wech...


----------



## Sagatasan (25. Juli 2012)

fasj schrieb:


> Ich denke auch das es andere leichter können, aber nicht soooo schöööön.
> 
> Spaß bei Seite.
> Mir gefällt das Jekyll super.
> ...




meine beiden bikekumpels sind auch fast aus allen wolken gefallen, als ich ihnen sagte dass mein 3er knapp 14kg hat 

bei der letzten tour - 1500hm bei knapp 50km sahen sie trotzdem nur meinen hinterreifen   und bergab erst 

edit: und ja - das Jekyll ist einfach ein geiles bike!!!!  technisch wie optisch!


----------



## fotoschlumpf (26. Juli 2012)

So, die 11,5 kg machen das Bike jetzt absolut tourentauglich. Mein Händler hat aber auch etwas geätzt, er meinte es wird sehr selten mit leichter Sattelstütze und leichteren Reifem ausgestattet. 

Egal, es ist wunderschön und fährt sich super. Man hat es wie einen Stier in der Hand. Pedale voll unter druck und sehr zentral die Position, so macht es richtig Spaß.


----------



## NoxaJack (26. Juli 2012)

sehr schöner aufbau .. was sind das für crossmax?!


----------



## MasterJD (26. Juli 2012)

denke mal 2012er ST..


----------



## chorge (27. Juli 2012)

Sehr sehr schön!!!


----------



## fotoschlumpf (27. Juli 2012)

NoxaJack schrieb:


> sehr schöner aufbau .. was sind das für crossmax?!



crossmax st


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (27. Juli 2012)

@fotoschlumpf

Leider das falsche Bike für deinen Einsatzzweck. Wer Racing Ralph auf dem Jekyll fährt macht definitiv etwas falsch. 
Du hättest dir lieber ein RZ120 kaufen sollen oder auf das neue Trigger gewartet wenn es denn 26" sein sollen. Alternativ auch bei einer anderen Marke zugeschlagen.
Aber trotzdem viel Spass damit.


----------



## chorge (27. Juli 2012)

Soooo - schlimm find ich das jetzt auch wieder nicht... Das zeigt nur, welche Bandbreite das Jekyll abdecken kann! Ein supersteifes 150mm Fully mit der Möglichkeit es auf straffe 90mm umzuschalten, bei nem Gewicht von nur 11.5Kg ist doch der Traum bei nem Marathon. Wenn es dann mal ins "richtige" Gelände geht, sind andere Reifen oder ein zweiter LRS schnell montiert - und schon hat man ein Enduro-lastiges AM-Bike.


----------



## Ponch (27. Juli 2012)

Seien wir ehrlich, für einen Marathon gibt es zig bessere Bikes. 
Cannondales Ausrichtung für 2013 zeigt doch auch eindeutig die korrekte Auslegung des Jekyll. Und zwar als performantes Enduro. Das zeigen auch die Einsätze der Cannondale Team-Fahrer.
Schon die 32er Fox war fehl am Platze. Das Bike jetzt aber auch noch mit XC Reifen zu kastrieren ist dann zu viel. 
Aber letztlich darf jeder ja fahren was er will.


----------



## fotoschlumpf (27. Juli 2012)

exakt!!! sehe ich auch so. Ich hab mit dem Scalpel 29-iger 1 Monat verbracht, das war nicht mein Bike. Jetzt hab ich noch schnell Jekyill geschossen bevor es mehr in den Enduro Bereich abtrifftet.

Du must das Teil mal mit 11,5 kg bewegen, super agil, super Spaßfaktor. Ich fahre ja nicht mehr gegen die Uhr. Wenn du mal auf meine Bilder schaust wirst du nie so etwas wie einen Computer oder Tacho oder Navi finden.
Nach 20 Jahren voller Eifer bin ich jetzt am genießen und das Teil iset der reine Genuß!

Ich bin z.B. auch auf einem Simplon Kibo gesessen, das kannst nicht vergleichen. Daher bin ich noch 100% überzeugt ein gutes Bike für mich gefundne zu haben. 

Ich lebe ja direkt vor den Bergen, im Karwendel bin ich in 30 Minuten mit dem Auto. Viele Touren fahre ich von der Haustür los. Es darf schon stabil sein, schwer ist es nicht und die Kurven fährt es wie von selbst.

Die Kritik am Jekyll kommt ja aus der Ecke es ist kein vollwertiges Enduro, alle wollen 36 Gabel, Kettenumlenkrolle, stärkere Felgen usw. Ich gehe in die andre Richtung, muss nur Teile rausschmeissen, die ich nicht benötige.


Beim Flash haben mich dann Zweifel eingeholt, 3 mal Vorbau Probleme, dann die Lefty und zum Schluß noch Speichenbruch bei 78kg und 1,84.
Da muss ich sagen eventuell zu wenig Stabilität für 3-4 Fahrten pro Woche.


----------



## chorge (27. Juli 2012)

Allerdings sind die Reifen im Karwendek wirklich fehl am Platz... ;-)
Aber wie gesagt: ein Conti MK II 2.4 Protection ist ja schnell montiert. Dann wiegt das Bike 12kg, und macht einiges mit! Klar ist Enduro mit ner 36er Fox besser zu fahren als mit der 32... Aber wem die 32er im AM-Einsatz nicht reicht, fährt entweder konsequent Enduro, und nicht AM, oder sollte sich mal über seine Fahrtechnik Gedanken machen! Ob man ne Variostütze braucht, ist jedem selbst überlassen. Ich liebe sie, aber wenn man Gewicht schinden will, geht es sicher auch ohne - hat ja die letzten 20 Jahre auch funktioniert....
Als 15,2kg Claymore-Fahrer mit 180mm FW am Bike schiele ich neidisch auf das obige Jekyll! Ich hätte es gern als Zweitbike (mit anderen Reifen)...


----------



## fknobel (27. Juli 2012)

Top Bike!

Würde auch andere Reifen fahren und bin der Meinung das Racing Ralphs an einem Jekyll nichts verloren haben. Allerdings kenne ich auch genug Leute die einem selbst mit einem Racing Ralph deutlich da von fahren in schwerem Gelände... insofern auch alles eine Geschmacks frage bzw. frage des Fahrer könnens. 

Das einzig was mir wirklich fehlen würde an dem Bike, ist die Absenkbare Sattelstütze. Aber wenn ich sehe über welchen weg Fotoschlumpf zum Jekyll gefunden hat (den ich selber fast genauso gegangen bin ). Gebe ich ihm maximal zwei bis drei Monate bis entweder doch Dauerhaft ne Absenkbare Sattelstütze und/oder andere Reifen Montiert hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fotoschlumpf (27. Juli 2012)

wie ich wieder Geld habe und es kälter wird will ich eh einen 2-ten LRS haben, der bekommt dann auch mal Spikes zu sehen. Den kann ich dann auch Hans Dampf, Maxxis usw. laufen lassen. Der LRS darf auch 1700 gr wiegen, der crossmax st wäre mir da fast zu schade

Den RR hab ich übrigens mit SnakeSkin genommen, ich denke was Luftdruck angeht wird es nicht viel bringen aber steifer und sicherer sollte er sein.

Eine Frage: ich hab mir Flatpedale mitgenommen, diese NC17 Sudpin III

Auf den Bilder sind noch die Clickies drauf ich will es aber mal mit Flats versuchen. Problem, mir kommen die viel zu schmal vor, hab sie gestern mal an meine Salomon Gr. 46,5 gehalten. Da fehlen ja fast 3cm zur Außenkannte der Schuhe.

Ist das zu klein? Ich hab keine Ahnung davon, mir kommt es gefährlich und nervig vor. Ich muss mit dem Schuh so knapp an die Kurbel ran.


----------



## chorge (27. Juli 2012)

Turnschuhe und normale Treckingschuhe bieten leider eh zu wenig guten Halt auf Flats...
Wenn das Geld drin ist, dann gönn dir noch nen FiveTen "Impact" oder "Freeride"! Das macht dann RICHTIG Spass! Die SudpinIII haben auf jeden Fall genug Fläche, keine Sorge!


----------



## fotoschlumpf (27. Juli 2012)

ok dann behalte ich sie, 5.10 hab ich schon gelesen. Da werde ich mir einen bestellen, einige Modelle sind ja auch auf der Strasse ok, da kann nichts schief gehen.

Danke für die Info

markus


----------



## fotoschlumpf (27. Juli 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Top Bike!
> 
> Würde auch andere Reifen fahren und bin der Meinung das Racing Ralphs an einem Jekyll nichts verloren haben. Allerdings kenne ich auch genug Leute die einem selbst mit einem Racing Ralph deutlich da von fahren in schwerem Gelände... insofern auch alles eine Geschmacks frage bzw. frage des Fahrer könnens.
> 
> Das einzig was mir wirklich fehlen würde an dem Bike, ist die Absenkbare Sattelstütze. Aber wenn ich sehe über welchen weg Fotoschlumpf zum Jekyll gefunden hat (den ich selber fast genauso gegangen bin ). Gebe ich ihm maximal zwei bis drei Monate bis entweder doch Dauerhaft ne Absenkbare Sattelstütze und/oder andere Reifen Montiert hat...


 
lach, ich vermute du hast Recht, jetzt gewöhne ich mich schnell an die neue Geo und das Gewicht, danach machen 400gr mehr auch nicht mehr viel aus.


----------



## fotoschlumpf (27. Juli 2012)

Fix und fertig aber glücklich, alles richtig gemacht, das Bike ist der Hammer. Um einiges sportlicher als ein Scalpel 29-iger. Die Sitzposition und Sattelüberhöhung sind wie für mich gemacht, sogar meine Knie haben Daumen hoch gezeigt.

Bergauf geht ohne Gabelabsenkung kaum was, das hat mich schon etwas verwundert, mit Absenkung kann man bergauf richtig Stoff geben. Im Vergleich zu anderen Bikern muss man sich aber richtig ran halten und alles blockieren. 
Dafür gibt es kaum Grenzen bergauf, Traktion ist sehr gut. 
Bergab ist alles schön flach, leider hab ich die Bremsen noch nicht einfahren können. Die Vorderbremse braucht noch einige Stop and Goes.
Was mich überrascht ist diese plötzliche Leichtigkeit im Flow Modus wenn man flach dahin fährt. Das fühlt sich super an, als wäre kein Widerstand mehr da.

Die 70 km auf meiner Hausrunde waren anstrengender als sonst, kann aber auch an den fast 33 °C liegen, die Hitze war recht ordentlich.
Die Talas konnte ich noch nicht richtig einstellen, jetzt hat sie mal mehr Druck bekommen, mal sehen ob mir das besser liegt. Es ist aber keine Lefty, trotz der vielen Einstellmöglichkeiten fehlt ihr die Sensibilität, aber ich finde sie doch ok.
Den Dyad hat man gut im Laden eingestellt, das scheint mir zu passen.

Die Oberschenkelmuskeln wurden völlig anders belastet als am Flash, das braucht noch etwas Anpassung.


----------



## Funsports_Z (28. Juli 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> @fotoschlumpf
> 
> Leider das falsche Bike für deinen Einsatzzweck. Wer Racing Ralph auf dem Jekyll fährt macht definitiv etwas falsch.
> Du hättest dir lieber ein RZ120 kaufen sollen oder auf das neue Trigger gewartet wenn es denn 26" sein sollen. Alternativ auch bei einer anderen Marke zugeschlagen.
> Aber trotzdem viel Spass damit.





Aus meiner Sicht: Man muß das Jekyll nur richtig begreifen!!!!!!

Es ist und war von Anfang an ein (kastriertes) Enduro mit Tendenz nach  oben; wenn man sich mal den Overzize- Rahmen der Alu version mal so  richtig anschaut (ich hab im Park genug echte Big Bikes gesehn,  die viel filigraner aufgebaut warn, das Teil is schon ne echte Wuchtbrumme und daher kommt das Gewicht), kommt man schnell drauf.

Ich halt die 34er in den neuen Carbon Jekylls auch für keine voll und ganz überzeugende Sache (wer geht mit Carbon in Park, ich nich; das is bei denen vielleicht der Schritt in die falsche Richtung, vielleicht), aber Rennreifen auf n AM+ raufzuziehn, geht wohl auch in die falsche richtung. (ebenso superleichte Laufräder) 

und würd jetzt für mehr HM+ garantiert auch das Trigger mit lefty wählen (Optik Geschmacksache, aber das Bike könnt richtig gut funktionieren und hat ne lefty) und wenns denn gar HM+ in Supersonic speed aufm Fully sein solln oder gar hier der Vergleich mit nem Hardtail herangezogen wird, immernoch aufn gutes altes auf unter 9 kg runterge*tun*t*e*s Cdale Raven II mit Lefty setzen. Das is dann sogar noch komfortabel (ler) als n Scalpel oder n Hardtail und kann mehr weg/einstecken. Mein Alltime favorite für Hispeed mit Komfort.

Aber jedem das seine


----------



## chorge (28. Juli 2012)

Das Jekyll und der Carbon Version ist alles andere als schwer! Auch das Alubike ist nicht schwer! Oversize Rohre sind aufgrund ihrer möglichen geringen Wandstärken in der Regel leichter als dünne Rohre - wenn die Steigigkeit gleich ist. Beim Jekyll ist diese extrem hoch bei angemessenem Rahmengewicht. Der Dämpfer wiegt halt einiges, bietet aber eben auch mehr dafür. Das neue Trigger verschenkt IMHO etwas an Steifigkeit aufgrund der langen Wippe - darin bin ich mir ziemlich sicher! 
Letztendlich ist es doch so:
Das Trigger wird das neue AM für bergauflastige Tourenfahrer. Das Claymore ist ein DH-orientiertes Enduro, und das Jekyll bleibt die eierlegende Wollmilchsau mit Luft in beide Richtungen. Je nach Gusto kann man es fahren wie es ist, in Richtung Enduro verstärken, oder in Richtung AM erleichtern. Letzteres natürlich vorzugsweise mit den Carbonrahmen. 
So begreife ICH das Jekyll - und bin die ganze Zeit am überlegen, ob ich nicht meinem Claymore noch eines zur Seite stellen soll. Dazu müsste ich aber mein Nicolai Helius verkaufen. Da dieses inzwischen 6 Jahre alt ist, wird mir das aber leider keiner mehr vernünftig zahlen. Also mach ich halt weiterhin meine AM Touren ebenfalls mit dem Claymore. Muss ja keinen Marathon damit gewinnen...


----------



## fotoschlumpf (28. Juli 2012)

das Teil ist tatsächlich nicht schwer, denk mal 11.5 kg, das ist richtig gut. Du sitzt super hast eine passende Uphill Einstellung, die Zeit spielt keine Rolle mehr.
Gestern hat es schon diesen Flwo gezeigt, Gewicht und Federweg, das läuft so weich über Wellen, das macht richtig Spaß.


----------



## chorge (28. Juli 2012)

Eben! Und selbst mit anderen Reifen bleibst du ja unter 12Kg! So what?! Wo ist das Bike bitte schwer??? Zumal der Crossmax ST LRS ja auch noch relativ robust ist, zumindest wenn man nicht grad in den Bikepark geht...


----------



## NoxaJack (28. Juli 2012)

Hey Leute mal ne Frage an euch wegen dem DYAD ... Wenn ich im 90mm Modus bin habe ich so gut wie keinen SAG ... eigentlich gar nicht .. und sobald ich dann in den FLOW wechsel kommt nmatürlich der größere SAG was ja auch gut ist .. nun is aber mein problem das ich sobald ich wieder in der 90er gehe der kolben im sag bleibt un nicht wieder reingeht .. das nervt mich etwas ... erst nach dem absteigen geht er wieder zurück bzw wenn ich den 90er innerhalb eines bunnyhop einstelle... ansonsten bleibt der kolben draußen .. pisst mich ziemlich an .. habt ihr ne lösung?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (28. Juli 2012)

Das wird sich Technisch bedingt nicht groß ändern lassen. Ist bei mir auch so, und bei anderen Jekylls auf denen ich schon gesessen hab auch. Allerdings verringert sich der Sag mit der zeit von selbst. Da immer etwas Bewegung im System ist...


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (28. Juli 2012)

NoxaJack schrieb:


> Hey Leute mal ne Frage an euch wegen dem DYAD ... Wenn ich im 90mm Modus bin habe ich so gut wie keinen SAG ... eigentlich gar nicht .. und sobald ich dann in den FLOW wechsel kommt nmatürlich der größere SAG was ja auch gut ist .. nun is aber mein problem das ich sobald ich wieder in der 90er gehe der kolben im sag bleibt un nicht wieder reingeht .. das nervt mich etwas ... erst nach dem absteigen geht er wieder zurück bzw wenn ich den 90er innerhalb eines bunnyhop einstelle... ansonsten bleibt der kolben draußen .. pisst mich ziemlich an .. habt ihr ne lösung?!



Welchen Positiv-/Negativdruck hast du eingestellt ???

Meine Erfahrung ist das sich der SAG beim weiterfahren und leichten Wippen langsam (unmerklich) reduziert !!!
Das fällt nur kaum auf !
Man merkt dann erst wenn man wieder in den "Bergab"-Modus schaltet wie das Tretlager merklich tiefer rückt !
Also muss sich der SAG doch reduziert haben !
Halt eben unmerklich !
Natürlich geht es beim absteigen schlagartig nach oben !


----------



## fotoschlumpf (28. Juli 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Turnschuhe und normale Treckingschuhe bieten leider eh zu wenig guten Halt auf Flats...
> Wenn das Geld drin ist, dann gönn dir noch nen FiveTen "Impact" oder "Freeride"! Das macht dann RICHTIG Spass! Die SudpinIII haben auf jeden Fall genug Fläche, keine Sorge!




hab mir den Freeride white Tiger heute bestellt, sieht nicht so globig aus.

Tipp: http://www.funbox-shop.de/

Haben heute 50% auf Bekleidung.


----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (29. Juli 2012)

NoxaJack schrieb:


> Hey Leute mal ne Frage an euch wegen dem DYAD ... Wenn ich im 90mm Modus bin habe ich so gut wie keinen SAG ... eigentlich gar nicht .. und sobald ich dann in den FLOW wechsel kommt nmatürlich der größere SAG was ja auch gut ist .. nun is aber mein problem das ich sobald ich wieder in der 90er gehe der kolben im sag bleibt un nicht wieder reingeht .. das nervt mich etwas ... erst nach dem absteigen geht er wieder zurück bzw wenn ich den 90er innerhalb eines bunnyhop einstelle... ansonsten bleibt der kolben draußen .. pisst mich ziemlich an .. habt ihr ne lösung?!



Wie fknobel schon sagt.. einfach weiterfahren, nach den nächsten Schlaglöchern wenn der SAG genutzt wird bleibt es "oben"


----------



## chorge (29. Juli 2012)

Oder halt einmal kurz entlasten...


----------



## NoX_Rider (30. Juli 2012)

Artgerechte Haltung


----------



## chorge (30. Juli 2012)

Sehr schön!!!!
Freu mich auch schon drauf, im August nen 2-wöchigen Roadtrip mit meiner Freundin und unseren Bikes (Jekyll & Claymore) zu den Topspots der Alpen zu machen. Vinschgau, St. Moritz, Lenzerheide und Flims-Laax sind zumindest die Eckdaten!!!
FREUFREUFREUFREU


----------



## Multisurfer (30. Juli 2012)

Hi,
Mich ärgert der 90mm-Modus auch, da für nix richtig nutzbar ist und ich kann eure Beschreibung nur bestätigen.

Als wirklicher RIDE-und nicht Rennrad-Straßen-Modus (das soll ja seine Aufgabe sein, "2 Bikes in einem.." Marketingblabla..den ich aber nicht vermisse) ist er knüppelhart und als Dämpferblockage/Geometrieveränderte Steighilfe (die macht für mich persönlich Sinn) funzt er nicht richtig, weil er aus dem Flow-Modus nur ganz zäh mit viel Entlastung oder Absteigen (beides im Anstieg suboptimal) aus dem SAG-Tal kommt.

Sicherlich ließe sich der RIDE-Modus optimieren, aber nur auf Kosten der Flow-Abstimmung (vermute ich mal, da es ja doch nur eine Abstimmung für beide Modi gibt), die 90mm kann ich mir aber beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen.


----------



## fotoschlumpf (30. Juli 2012)

würde mich interessieren wie weit du von den Tabelleneinstellungen weg gegangen bist.

Ich bin momentan super happy mit den 90mm, ohne könntest das Bike in die Ecke stellen und vergessen (uphill).
Das Straffe ist bergauf genau mein Ding, hab noch reichlich Traktion und es fühlt sich richtig gut an (Wiegetritt, sonst brauchst ihn eh nicht).
Und wie du stehst auf dem Rad hast ja genug Entlastung und der Sag is wech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fotoschlumpf (30. Juli 2012)

NoX_Rider schrieb:


> Artgerechte Haltung



sind das Motorradstiefel, eh Leute, das ist nicht euer Ernst....


----------



## chorge (30. Juli 2012)

Bei meinem Claymore kann ich die 110mm im TractionMode auch nur schwerlich nutzen. Dennoch bin ich mit der Funktion sehr zufrieden - im Uphill eh klasse, und auf schnellen Singletrails in der Ebene wird das Claymore mit abgesenkter Talas so zur verspielten Trailrakete. Claymore und Jekyll fühlen sich dann fast wie ein Scalpel an (wenn man mal vom Gewicht absieht)...
Wenn der Dämpfer noch ne zusätzliche Blockierfunktion hätte, dürfte die Stufe etwas weicher sein, das stimmt! Da dem aber nicht der Fall ist, ist es perfekt, so wie es ist. Straff, aber dennoch nimmt es die Spitzen...


----------



## NoX_Rider (30. Juli 2012)

fotoschlumpf schrieb:


> sind das Motorradstiefel, eh Leute, das ist nicht euer Ernst....



Bist du besoffen oder so ?  das sind 5/10 Schuhe  und schienbeinschoner.... also manchmal


----------



## d-lo (30. Juli 2012)

NoX_Rider schrieb:


> Bist du besoffen oder so ?  das sind 5/10 Schuhe  und schienbeinschoner.... also manchmal


----------



## Matze. (30. Juli 2012)

> Hi,
> Mich ärgert der 90mm-Modus auch, da für nix richtig nutzbar ist und ich kann eure Beschreibung nur bestätigen.




Das kann ich so aber überhaupt  nicht bestätigen Ich nutze den 90mm Modus bei langen Anstiegen sehr gerne und finde die Abstimmung genau richtig. Es schaukelt nichts, es nimmt die Spitzen und die höhere Sitzposition bemerke ich sehr deutlich. Bei unserer Dolomitentour war es auf jeden Fall optimal.



> weil er aus dem Flow-Modus nur ganz zäh mit viel Entlastung oder Absteigen (beides im Anstieg suboptimal) aus dem SAG-Tal kommt.



Das bemerke ich vermutlich  nicht, weil ich schon kurz vor dem Anstieg umschalte, (so wie man ja auch in aller Regel vor dem Anstieg schon runterschaltet um ein weiches Schalten zu ermöglichen). 
Aber als Wiegetrittfahrer ist der SAG ja immer gleich eingestellt.


----------



## Puls220 (30. Juli 2012)

Ich fahr' vor der Haustür mit 90mm los und schalte erst vor der 1. Abfahrt auf "Flow" - passt alles prima und beim Umschalten merkt man unmittelbar wie sich der SAG erhöht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (30. Juli 2012)

fotoschlumpf schrieb:


> sind das Motorradstiefel, eh Leute, das ist nicht euer Ernst....



spielzeugreifen auf AM+ bike und dann solche meldungen schieben, respekt.


----------



## gmk (31. Juli 2012)

NoX_Rider schrieb:


> Artgerechte Haltung




*leider* geil

_fotoschlumpf_
du nervst teilweise wirklich gewaltig ...
zuerst im scalpel29 thread ... jetzt hier ... hast keine freunde(?)


----------



## fotoschlumpf (31. Juli 2012)

sorry, aber den Ball musste ich spielen, ich konnte nicht meine Finger still halten. 
NoX_Rider bitte nicht böse sein, aber das Bild und der Text "Artgerechte Haltung", das glaubt ja keiner. 
Da ist zu viel Spielraum für lustige Interpretationen, es erinnerte mich sofort an Don Quichotte mit seinem Ross kurz vor dem Kampf mit den Windmühlen.


----------



## fknobel (31. Juli 2012)

fotoschlumpf schrieb:


> sorry, aber den Ball musste ich spielen, ich konnte nicht meine Finger still halten.
> NoX_Rider bitte nicht böse sein, aber das Bild und der Text "Artgerechte Haltung", das glaubt ja keiner.
> Da ist zu viel Spielraum für lustige Interpretationen, es erinnerte mich sofort an Don Quichotte mit seinem Ross kurz vor dem Kampf mit den Windmühlen.



Pfff... sagt jemand der Racing Ralphs und keine Vario Stütze am Jekyll hat!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (31. Juli 2012)

Ach wie Geil, es wird immer lustiger hier fast wie im Handwerkerforum wo es um eine Kloschüssel geht ! 

Wer es noch nicht kennt liest mal hier.......

Nehmt dem Foto-Junge sein Jekyll ab denn dem gehört anscheinend keines !!!!


----------



## fotoschlumpf (31. Juli 2012)

es wird mich sicher jetzt bald mal auf die Fresse hauen, heute war es schon knapp, dann denke ich sicher an eure Warnungen. Dann stehe ich aber auch zu meiner Dummheit. 

Ist schon eine wilde Kombi mit dem langen Federweg, wehe man nimmt den Druck vom Vorderrad im Schotter, der RR schwimmt wie ein Korken und findet keinen Halt. HR ist ok, VR ist schon etwas heftig, da könnte ich mir in ein paar Wochen einen Nobby Nic 2.4 gut vorstellen. Das könnte gut klappen, aber jetzt gewöhne ich mich mal an diese Kombi RR vorn und hinten.
Wie es tief wird sofort runter und Gewicht nach vorne. So extrem war das bei Flash und Scalpel sicher nicht.

Dennoch es fährt sich schon gut mit den RR.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (31. Juli 2012)

fotoschlumpf schrieb:


> es wird mich sicher jetzt bald mal auf die Fresse hauen, heute war es schon knapp, dann denke ich sicher an eure Warnungen. Dann stehe ich aber auch zu meiner Dummheit.
> 
> Ist schon eine wilde Kombi mit dem langen Federweg, wehe man nimmt den Druck vom Vorderrad im Schotter, der RR schwimmt wie ein Korken und findet keinen Halt. HR ist ok, VR ist schon etwas heftig, da könnte ich mir in ein paar Wochen einen Nobby Nic 2.4 gut vorstellen.



Das erstere mit dem auf die Fresse hauen könnte bald eintreten ! 

Das mit dem Nobby Nic würde ich sein lassen und wenigstens einen Fat Albert (Front) 2.4 montieren !!!!!
Der Nic taugt maximal für hinten !

Nur so ein Tip !


----------



## NoX_Rider (31. Juli 2012)

Ich blick grad nicht ganz durch was hier los ist aber  was auch immer  scheint viel dumm gebabel dabei zu sein


----------



## fotoschlumpf (31. Juli 2012)

ok Fat Albert, werde ich versuchen, auf Bike-mailorder.de haben die super Preise, da kann man schon mal etwas probieren.


----------



## gmk (31. Juli 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Pfff... sagt jemand der Racing Ralphs und keine Vario Stütze am Jekyll hat!



gute reifen werden überbewertet


vario was???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (1. August 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Claymore und Jekyll fühlen sich dann fast wie ein Scalpel an (wenn man mal vom Gewicht absieht)...



Hmmh, nich so ganz vom Hakenschlagen eines Scalpel sind beide doch n büschen weit entfernt, egal welcher Mode.

ich fand beide mit langem Vorbau schon ein wenig sehr träge, das ändert sich mit kurzem Vorbau, aber auch damit werden sie nich zur echten Kurvensau, aber dafür hat man ja die berühmte gschätzte Laufruhe. 

ich find bei mir haut der traction mode ganz gut hin, wobei, er is nich wirklich komfortabel, aber wie der Name sagt, Traktion is richtig gut.

Und das Ding is schön zum Spielen, man hat immer 2 Abstimmungen dabei, und so gehts dann abgesenkt im Traction Mode ma eben richtig gut übern Dirt- Track.


----------



## Funsports_Z (1. August 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Das erstere mit dem auf die Fresse hauen könnte bald eintreten !
> 
> Das mit dem Nobby Nic würde ich sein lassen und wenigstens einen Fat Albert (Front) 2.4 montieren !!!!!
> Der Nic taugt maximal für hinten !
> ...



Jepp!!!

Inzwischen bin ich doch recht zufrieden mit den FA aufm Jekyll, nachdem ich Druck auf "Park- minimal Druck abgesenkt"  hab, kommt auch endlich ordentlich Grip auf. Doch nich so schlecht.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (1. August 2012)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> Jepp!!!
> 
> Inzwischen bin ich doch recht zufrieden mit den FA aufm Jekyll, nachdem ich Druck auf "Park- minimal Druck abgesenkt"  hab, kommt auch endlich ordentlich Grip auf. Doch nich so schlecht.



Der FA hat einfach ein Klasse Gewichts- zu Grippverhältniss  !
Der Conti Rubber Queen 2.4 ist ungeschlagen aber auch mindestens 100gr. schwerer  !


----------



## fotoschlumpf (1. August 2012)

na dann werd ich mir das Teil mal holen, das ist das Problem mit RR, man braucht doch relativ viel Druck


----------



## chorge (1. August 2012)

Statt FA würde ich entweder den Conti MK II PROTECTION 2.4 in BCC nehmen, oder gleich die RubberQueen!!
Ich selber versuche demnächst am Zweitrad mal die Maxxis Minion 2.35... Sind auch recht leicht, und haben ein nettes Profil!
Nobby Nic ist ein schlechter Witz im Gelände, und Fat Albert ist auch nur ein paar Touren gut, bis die oberste griffige Gummischicht unten ist. Die Contis greifen bis zum bitteren Ende gut...


----------



## NoxaJack (1. August 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Statt FA würde ich entweder den Conti MK II PROTECTION 2.4 in BCC nehmen, oder gleich die RubberQueen!!



Was bedeutet das BCC?! ..  ... Bin da nich ganz so vom Fach  Will mir nämlich auch noch mal neue Reifen zulegen da ich echt mit den NN im Gelände total unzufrieden bin


----------



## Mojito_Mann (1. August 2012)

fotoschlumpf schrieb:


> So, die 11,5 kg machen das Bike jetzt absolut tourentauglich. Mein Händler hat aber auch etwas geätzt, er meinte es wird sehr selten mit leichter Sattelstütze und leichteren Reifem ausgestattet.



11,5 kg!? Nie im Leben! Und schon garnicht nur durch den Tausch der Reifen und der Sattelstütze!


----------



## chorge (1. August 2012)

NoxaJack schrieb:


> Was bedeutet das BCC?! ..  ... Bin da nich ganz so vom Fach  Will mir nämlich auch noch mal neue Reifen zulegen da ich echt mit den NN im Gelände total unzufrieden bin



BlackChilliCompound


----------



## Puls220 (1. August 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> BlackChilliCompound



=Gumimischung und "made in Germany"

Wenn man dem Forum glaubt, taugen nur die und meine eigenen Erfahrungen bestätigen das.

Die anderen gibt es oft zu einem Bruchteil des Preises, die sind aber made in India und haben riesen Rundlaufabweichungen u.ä....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (1. August 2012)

BCC ist super! Kommt natürlich nicht an superweiche DH-Mischungen ran, greift aber zuverlässig auch bei Nässe... Wichtig: die 2.4er Versionen sind weicher (und somit deutlich griffiger) als die schmaleren Versionen! Egal ob RQ oder MK II....
MK II Racesport ist zwar sauleicht, aber sehr empfindlich! Besser die Protection Version kaufen!!


----------



## NoxaJack (1. August 2012)

Cool danke für die schnelle Info  .. Und lasst doch mal den Fotozwerg  .. Manche Leute können halt für Unwissenheit und Überheblichkeit nichts


----------



## krokerleguane (1. August 2012)

Hi, 
ich muss schmunzeln über den einen oder anderen Reifenkommentar
...ich darf dann hier gar nicht erzählen, dass ich an meinem Jekyll vorne nen Conti RainKing Downhill (1300g) mit (zu den Trails 1,3bar) im Trail (knifflige Endurotrails)  mit 0,8bar fahre 

...Jekyll macht sich bis jetzt gut mit der 180-er Talas
Grüße Berthold


----------



## Sagatasan (1. August 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> =Gumimischung und "made in Germany"
> 
> Wenn man dem Forum glaubt, taugen nur die und meine eigenen Erfahrungen bestÃ¤tigen das.
> 
> Die anderen gibt es oft zu einem Bruchteil des Preises, die sind aber made in India und haben riesen Rundlaufabweichungen u.Ã¤....




ich hab den mountainking II 2.4er falt aber eben nicht in protection-ausfÃ¼hrung.... auf der verpackung steht aber auch "BlackChilli" drauf...

hab ich mir da was unterjubeln lassen??

beide reifen fÃ¼r knapp 50â¬ 

bin damit bis jetzt aber auch zufrieden!

mit den originalen NN hatte ich letzte saison 7 reifenpannen - mit dem MK II fahre ich heuer schon +1000km bei grÃ¶berer fahrweise und keine einzige panne.....  reifendruck 2.5bar


----------



## d-lo (1. August 2012)

Und nun zu etwas ganz Anderem: Habt ihr die Originalsättel noch drauf? Mir schläft da immer eins meiner besten Stücke ein. Jetzt überleg ich, ob ich den Fizik Tundra 2 drauf mache. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen, wie der im Vergleich zum Cannondale-Sattel ist?


----------



## Sagatasan (1. August 2012)

habe noch das original drauf - warum???  weil ich damit keine probleme habe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anditirol (1. August 2012)

d-lo schrieb:


> Und nun zu etwas ganz Anderem: Habt ihr die Originalsättel noch drauf? Mir schläft da immer eins meiner besten Stücke ein. Jetzt überleg ich, ob ich den Fizik Tundra 2 drauf mache. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen, wie der im Vergleich zum Cannondale-Sattel ist?



Den würde ich dir nicht empfehlen! War bei meinem Jekyll original dabei. 
Ich hatte den eine Ausfahrt oben, dann kam er sofort runter, habe mir einen Specialized Phenom Sattel rauf gemacht.

Falls du doch so einen willst könnte ich dir meinen einmal gefahrenen verkaufen, einfach eine PN an mich...


----------



## fknobel (1. August 2012)

Orginal Sattel war ganz okay für Tages Touren und 1-2 mal Fahren die Woche. Hab zwischenzeitig mal einen SQlab 610 Activ drauf gehabt, der war super für lange Touren und das mehrere Tage hintereinander. Jedoch Blei Schwer und irre Breit (16cm), was in Technischen passagen einfach nichts war. 
Da nach kurz den SQlab 611 Activ (15cm) Montiert gehabt. Das war auch sehr gut, fast Perfekt allerdings ehr schwer und auch relativ Breit. Jetzt hab ich um die 14kg grenze zu unterschreiten noch den Ergon SM3-pro Carbon am Bike und Teste ihn Fleissig. Der ist super, wo bei man eine Weile braucht um sich daran zu gewöhnen... der Alpencross in zwei Wochen wird zeigen ob er wirklich so gut ist wie ich glaube. Vorallem Schmaler gebaut als die SQlab Sättel und so mit in Technischen Passagen sehr angenehm!

Grundsätzlich ist eine anständige Hose aber auch sehr entschiedent. Ich hab unter meiner Biker Shorts immer noch ne Assos Träger Hose an... nie mehr ohne!


----------



## Matze. (1. August 2012)

> Mir schläft da immer eins meiner besten Stücke ein.




So lange die anderen besten Stücke wach bleiben...




> habe noch das original drauf - warum??? weil ich damit keine probleme habe!




Bei mir auch, passt mir prima 



> Den würde ich dir nicht empfehlen! War bei meinem Jekyll original dabei.




Irgendwelche Empfehlungen von anderen sind beim Sattel immer für die Katz, jeder hat eine andere Haltung, eine andere Körpergeo und einen anderen A...


----------



## chorge (1. August 2012)

Ich war mit dem Cannondale Sattel eigentlich recht zufrieden. Da mein Hintern aber seit Ewigkeiten an Fizik Gobi gewohnt ist (den die meisten allerdings grausam finden!), hab ich diesen nun auch am Claymore. Meine Freundin kam mit dem Cannondale Sattel gar nicht zurecht, und hat nun zu nem SLR Lady gewechselt, der ihr zwar ein wenig zu breit ist, aber die Mumu schont.
SQlab geht bei mir wiederum gar nicht, da sterbe ich vor Schmerz ab den Sitzhöckern...


----------



## fotoschlumpf (1. August 2012)

malario schrieb:


> Leute was bin ich froh das der Fotoschlumpf endlich mit seinem unqualifizierten Gelabber bei euch gelandet ist.
> Im 29er Forum findet seit Tagen eine entschleunigte Party statt, er ist weg.
> Einer der ein Jekyll mit RacingRalph fährt, das sportlicher fährt wie ein Scalpel 29er C, sein Flash noch vor kurzem als das ultimative Bike dargestellt hat, und sich selber nach ein paar Stunden als zufriedener Jekyll Fahrer betrachtet, kann doch nicht für voll genommen werden. Sehr wahrscheinlich wird der entschleunigte fotoschlumpf nach 4 Wochen wieder eine andere Meinung haben und euch versuchen alles mies zu machen.
> Übrigens von artgerechter Haltung hat der Entschleunigte definitiv keine Ahnung, und vielleicht ist er ja ruhiger wenn er sich mal richtig auf die Fresse gelegt hat und sich dann ein paar Minion kauft um dann ganz entschleunigt weiter zu fahren und von seinen Flash zu träumen.
> ...



Hallo,

leider muss ich dazu Stellung nehmen, die Art und Weise wie hier agiert wird würde ich als eine Form von Mobbing einstufen.

1: Flash ist genial, beim Kauf hab ich zwischen Scalpel 26 und Flash gerungen. Es wurde ein Flash weil ich nach meinen 100-er Ghost mal wieder ein Bike wie aus alten Zeiten fahren wollte. Und es fährt sich wunderbar, sau schnell, bergauf nicht zu schlagen. Sattelüberhöhung hammerhart. Das Teil will schnell fahren und das macht man dann auch gerne.

2: Das Flash war leider ein Montagsrad, nur in der Werkstatt, sogar neuer Rahmen, danach Lefty Probeleme, gebrochene Speiche nach ein paar Ausfahrten. Alle 3-4 Fahrten ab in die Werkstatt, und am Rad immer Panik ob dieser langgezogene Knacks wieder kommt, der das Lockere Steuerkopflager ankündigt. Also stand Entscheidung an was tun, wieder ein Flash oder etwas neues versuchen.

3: Für den Rahmenaustausch benötigt CD ca. 1 Monat, hab ein Scalpel 29 Carbon 1 bekommen.
Sieht genial aus, fährt aber eher wie eine lahme Ente, das Gefühl hast sofort wenn du zwischen Flash und Scalpel 29 wechselst, in beide Richtungen. Ich hätte das Scalpel 29 ja auch nehmen können, hätte nichts geändert, OPI und Lefty sind verbaut. Mein Vertrauen ist leider nicht mehr da.

4: Testfahrt mit einem Scott Genius 20, voller Spaß, man sitzt sportlich, das Bike will Kraft spüren, kein Vergleich zu Scalpel. Für einen CD Fahrer war es sofort klar ein Jekyll steht für einen Test an. Ja und dieser Test was mehr als erfolgreich. Wieder tolle Performance, natürlich schwerer, aber man ist 100% integriert man kann all seine Kraft in die Pedale bringen. Kein OPI keine Lefty => glücklich
Ja und Flash -> Jekyll erzeugt absolut kein Gefühl von einer lahmer  Ente. 

So kommt es durch Probleme zu einem großen Schatz an Erfahrungen in sehr kurzer Zeit. Forum bedeutet Erfahrungsaustausch, viele Erfahrungen viele Posts. Viele Bikes viele Threads, usw. Wo ist das Problem bitte? Es haben sich ja auch Scalpel 29 Besitzer so wie ich ausgesprochen.

Euer endlich wieder beschleunigter fotoschlumpf, Alias der der Scalpel 29 als entschleunigend bezeichnet und auf ein Jekyll RR schraubt. 

He Leute, wir reden hier über Räder, wenn es nicht taugt ab in die Bucht damit und auf ein anderes Bike gesessen!


----------



## fotoschlumpf (1. August 2012)

Matze. schrieb:


> So lange die anderen besten Stücke wach bleiben...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das mit totem besten Stück merke ich auch, am Flash ist der billige grüne Sattel drauf, den hab ich besser vertragen. Ich dachte es liegt daran weil ich jetzt weniger am Damm und mehr auf den Backen sitze, bedingt durch die etwas aufrechtere Sitzposition.
Es ist nicht super schlimm aber nach 3h will man sich das Sitzpolster mal wegziehen um dieses Gefühl los zu werden.


----------



## fotoschlumpf (1. August 2012)

Mojito_Mann schrieb:


> 11,5 kg!? Nie im Leben! Und schon garnicht nur durch den Tausch der Reifen und der Sattelstütze!



Kann auch ein biserl mehr sein, aber Sattelstütze bringt ca. 400gr, 2 mal Schläuche 100gr, Reifen ca. 600 gr.
Das Bike hat ca. 12,7 kg was  ich im Kopf hab.

Ob es jetzt 11,5 oder 11,6 oder 11,7 sind ist mir ziemlich egal, es leigt so in dieser Klasse 11,5 kg. Das Bike ist eben sehr sehr leicht.

Wie eine 2 fach SL in silber verfügbar ist wird getauscht, noch mal ca. 250 gr. Aber damit ist es genug, die Komponenten sind sehr gut.
Die Bremse finde ich wieder extrem gut, die X0 war am Scalpel eine Katastrophe, jetzt kann man wieder richtig zupacken. Scheiben sind eingebremst und sehr leise.


----------



## d-lo (1. August 2012)

Matze. schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Empfehlungen von anderen sind beim Sattel immer für die Katz, jeder hat eine andere Haltung, eine andere Körpergeo und einen anderen A...



Jop, vollkommen richtig. Das Problem ist, dass ich aus Kosten- und Zeitgründen nicht X Sättel durchprobieren will. Der Tundra ist eben preislich interessant, soll soweit ganz gut sein und sieht nebenher gut aus.
Und wenn man keine Er*fahr*ungswerte sammeln kann, muss man halt wohl oder überl auf die Anderer zurückgreifen.
Btw. @anditirol: was war denn so schlecht an dem Tundra? und du hast post


----------



## Ponch (1. August 2012)

@fotoschlumpf

sorry, aber du willst doch nicht wirklich behaupten das Jekyll ist "schneller" als das Scalpel 29? Ich hatte selbst das Jekyll Carbon 1 aber bergauf und in der Ebene liegen Welten zwischen diesen beiden Bikes. Das Scalpel geht klar! besser nach vorne.
Wer etwas anderes behauptet lügt ganz einfach oder biegt sich die Welt so zurecht wie er mag. 
Das Jekyll ist ein Enduro und dafür bergauf sicherlich gut zu fahren...jedoch kein Vergleich zu einem Scalpel 29...


----------



## chorge (1. August 2012)

Spätestens wenn es über Wurzeln geht, dürfte das Jekyll sicher die Nase vorn haben! Mit leichtem Aufbau ist das Bike ein AM, sicher kein Enduro!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fotoschlumpf (1. August 2012)

ich spreche nicht von Geschwindigkeit, das interessiert mich auch nicht und kann ich nicht beurteilen, hab keine Computer an den Bikes.

Setz dich auf unterschiedliche Bikes und fahr damit, die Tourer mit 29-ig werden dir richtig träge und ermüdend vorkommen. Das Scalpel 29 ist meine übelste Erfahrung gefolgt vom Kibo Carbon (aber der Händler hat 3-4 Spacer drinnen gehabt um die Gabel nicht zu stark kürzen zu müssen (so verkauft er sicher keins).

Daher meine nette Bezeichnung "entschleunigend", es fordert nicht nach mehr Druck und es kommt dir träge vor. Was gemütliches für die 10h Tour wenn du willst, wobei mir bei 10h auch was gestrecktes lieber ist. Für mich baut das 29-iger vorne deutlich zu hoch.

Wie gesagt ich hätte es haben können, aber ich war super froh es wieder los zu werden. Ich hätte mein Flash küssen können, das hatte bergab so was von keine Chance gegen das Scalpel 29.


----------



## Ponch (1. August 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn es über Wurzeln geht, dürfte das Jekyll sicher die Nase vorn haben! Mit leichtem Aufbau ist das Bike ein AM, sicher kein Enduro!



Wenn es richtig Bergab geht sicherlich. Bergauf und gemäßigt bergab eher nicht. Die großen Räder rollen doch deutlich besser über Wurzeln hinweg als die kleinen 26er.


----------



## Ponch (1. August 2012)

fotoschlumpf schrieb:


> ich spreche nicht von Geschwindigkeit, das interessiert mich auch nicht und kann ich nicht beurteilen, hab keine Computer an den Bikes.
> 
> Setz dich auf unterschiedliche Bikes und fahr damit, die Tourer mit 29-ig werden dir richtig träge und ermüdend vorkommen. Das Scalpel 29 ist meine übelste Erfahrung gefolgt vom Kibo Carbon (aber der Händler hat 3-4 Spacer drinnen gehabt um die Gabel nicht zu stark kürzen zu müssen (so verkauft er sicher keins).
> 
> ...




Vorne noch tiefer als beim Scalpel 29? Ich habe mir da schon einen anderen Vorbau angebaut da es mir zu tief war... 
Das Jekyll dagegen war super bequem. Mag ja aber wirklich sein, dass du mit den größeren Laufrädern einfach nicht zurecht kommst oder zurecht kommen willst.
Das Jekyll ist ja auch nicht schlecht und ein richtig gutes Enduro. Nur dein Aufbau ist noch immer deutlich "langsamer" als ein Scalpel 29.  
Den Vergleich habe ich ja nun selbst gehabt und der liegt auch auf der Hand.


----------



## muschi (1. August 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> @fotoschlumpf
> 
> sorry, aber du willst doch nicht wirklich behaupten das Jekyll ist "schneller" als das Scalpel 29? Ich hatte selbst das Jekyll Carbon 1 aber bergauf und in der Ebene liegen Welten zwischen diesen beiden Bikes. Das Jekyll geht klar! besser nach vorne.
> Wer etwas anderes behauptet lügt ganz einfach oder biegt sich die Welt so zurecht wie er mag.
> Das Jekyll ist ein Enduro und dafür bergauf sicherlich gut zu fahren...jedoch kein Vergleich zu einem Scalpel 29...



Der entschleunigte demontiert sich mittlerweile in so vielen Threads, man kann nur hoffen sein genialer Erfahrungsschatz erschöpft sich bald.


----------



## fotoschlumpf (1. August 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Vorne noch tiefer als beim Scalpel 29? Ich habe mir da schon einen anderen Vorbau angebaut da es mir zu tief war...
> Das Jekyll dagegen war super bequem. Mag ja aber wirklich sein, dass du mit den größeren Laufrädern einfach nicht zurecht kommst oder zurecht kommen willst.
> Das Jekyll ist ja auch nicht schlecht und ein richtig gutes Enduro. Nur dein Aufbau ist noch immer deutlich "langsamer" als ein Scalpel 29.
> Den Vergleich habe ich ja nun selbst gehabt und der liegt auch auf der Hand.



seltsam, ich hab beide Rahmen in L gefahren, ohne SAG am Jekyll bist um einiges höher, hab aber auch sehr lange Beine, das passt einfach perfekt

Egal, jeder findet sein Teil, man muss ggf. eben nur lange genug suchen gehen und kritisch entscheiden. 20-30 Touren bevor man sich entscheidet ist schon ein Glücksfall und bringt dementsprechend Sicherheit.


----------



## fotoschlumpf (1. August 2012)

malario schrieb:


> Der entschleunigte demontiert sich mittlerweile in so vielen Threads, man kann nur hoffen sein genialer Erfahrungsschatz erschöpft sich bald.



lach, 2013 gibt es wieder neue Bikes, 27,5 Zoll, X11, das wird sicher nicht langweilig


----------



## muschi (1. August 2012)

fotoschlumpf schrieb:


> lach, 2013 gibt es wieder neue Bikes, 27,5 Zoll, X11, das wird sicher nicht langweilig



Gott bewahre uns vor dieser Plage.


----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (1. August 2012)

Ich liebe dieses Forum


----------



## chorge (1. August 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Wenn es richtig Bergab geht sicherlich. Bergauf und gemäßigt bergab eher nicht. Die großen Räder rollen doch deutlich besser über Wurzeln hinweg als die kleinen 26er.



Sag NEIN zu 29!!!
Hab's testweise gefahren, und trotz 1,88m Körpergröße unglaublich unangenehm groß und unhandlich empfunden...
Für mich haben MTBs seit jeher (und das bedeutet für mich inzwischen immerhin 24 Jahre) 26" Laufräder - hat sich bewährt, und somit verstehe ich den anderen Quatsch nicht. 27.5 macht evtl. ab 1,83m
Sinn, aber alles andere braucht's IMHO nur um die Bikeverkäufe anzukurbeln...

Aber egal: hier soll es um das Jekyll gehen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (2. August 2012)

@chorge

ich empfinde das Scalpel 29 wirklich als SEHR wendig! Anfangs war ich ja auch skeptisch gegenüber 29". Mittlerweile würde ich mir bis 120mm Federweg nichts anderes mehr kaufen.
Eine gute Geometrie vorausgesetzt machen die echt Spass. Und sieht mit meinen 184cm und L Rahmen auch absolut passend aus und nicht zu groß aus.
Ich bin mal auf das neue Trigger 29er gespannt. Das könnte auch was tolles werden.
Für ein Bike wie das Jekyll (mit 160 oder 170er Gabel natürlich) sind 26" (oder 650b) aber sicherlich die bessere Wahl.


----------



## chorge (2. August 2012)

Geschmacksache... Hängt halt vom Einsatzzweck des Bikes ab! CC- und Marathonbikes mit 120mm oder weniger dürfen meinetwegen größere Laufräder haben. Würde mir so ein Bike eh nicht kaufen! Zum Km-schrubben fahr ich lieber Rennrad - und im Gelände dann lieber ein Bike, was alles mitmacht, was ich von ihm abverlange...

Aber: BACK-2-TOPIC


----------



## gmk (2. August 2012)

Alpha-Wiesel schrieb:


> Ich liebe dieses Forum



me too


----------



## MasterJD (2. August 2012)

Um mal wieder auf das jekyll zurückzukommen, was fahrt ihr für lrs an euren bikes? am 4rer sind ja recht schwere honeycomb felgen mit formula Naben drauf.
würde mir demnächst gerne einen lrs für max. 600 euro gönnen, ist nur die frage ob ich mir was einspeichen lasse mit z.b. hope Naben oder ob ich mir ein systemlaufrad hole wie easton haven, havoc oder mavic crossmax st/sx 

habe an dem bike noch nicht besonders viel getunt, und ich denke mal bei den Laufrädern würde es sich am meisten lohnen...


----------



## Matze. (2. August 2012)

> habe an dem bike noch nicht besonders viel getunt, und ich denke mal bei den Laufrädern würde es sich am meisten lohnen...





Das denke ich auch, aber weniger im Sinne von Gewichtsersparnis, sondern eher wegen der Felgenbreite die mit 19mm zu schmal bemessen sind.
Die ZTR Flow sind hier scheinbar sehr beliebt.



> Anfangs war ich ja auch skeptisch gegenüber 29". Mittlerweile würde ich mir bis 120mm Federweg nichts anderes mehr kaufen.
> Eine gute Geometrie vorausgesetzt machen die echt Spass. Und sieht mit meinen 184cm und L Rahmen auch absolut passend aus und nicht zu groß aus.
> Ich bin mal auf das neue Trigger 29er gespannt. Das könnte auch was tolles werden.




Ein 29er Fully war bei mir auch die Überlegung bevor ich mir das Jekyll gönnte. Der Versuch ein 29er überhaupt wenigstens mal probezusitzen ist kläglich gescheitert mangels bezahlbaren 29er Modellen mit 120mm.
Bin mal gespannt wie die Entwicklung verläuft, ob das 27,5 eine Chance hat zwischen den anderen Größen.


----------



## rick-the-big (2. August 2012)

Ich fahre Nen dt swiss m1800 den ich für 123Euro neu bei ebay geschossen hab statt 360Euro  kann nix schlechtes drüber sagen. benutze das Rad aber eher als AM. hat sogar schon zahnscheiben statt klinken drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (2. August 2012)

MasterJD schrieb:


> Um mal wieder auf das jekyll zurückzukommen, was fahrt ihr für lrs an euren bikes? am 4rer sind ja recht schwere honeycomb felgen mit formula Naben drauf.
> würde mir demnächst gerne einen lrs für max. 600 euro gönnen, ist nur die frage ob ich mir was einspeichen lasse mit z.b. hope Naben oder ob ich mir ein systemlaufrad hole wie easton haven, havoc oder mavic crossmax st/sx
> 
> habe an dem bike noch nicht besonders viel getunt, und ich denke mal bei den Laufrädern würde es sich am meisten lohnen...



Hope mit Flow Felgen ist schon eine sehr gute Kombi fürs Jekyll! Und vorallem erschwinglich und in deinem Preisrahmen. Gewicht sollte bei 1850g liegen.

z.B. hier für 399:

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ubes-Stans-Flow-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz-.html

Alternativ vielleicht den LRS Satz mit Flow Felgen den MTB-News getestet hat mit Acros Naben:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/04/24/fahrbericht-all-mountain-laufradsatz-acros-notubes-ztr-flow/


----------



## d-lo (2. August 2012)

MasterJD schrieb:


> Um mal wieder auf das jekyll zurückzukommen, was fahrt ihr für lrs an euren bikes? am 4rer sind ja recht schwere honeycomb felgen mit formula Naben drauf.
> würde mir demnächst gerne einen lrs für max. 600 euro gönnen, ist nur die frage ob ich mir was einspeichen lasse mit z.b. hope Naben oder ob ich mir ein systemlaufrad hole wie easton haven, havoc oder mavic crossmax st/sx
> 
> habe an dem bike noch nicht besonders viel getunt, und ich denke mal bei den Laufrädern würde es sich am meisten lohnen...



Hab auch das 4er und ein Wechsel der Laufräder wäre das nächste Tuningprojekt gewesen, wenn ich nicht urplötzlich Nachwuchs bekommen hätte .
Ich fand die Kombi Hope Naben und Spank Subrosa/Spike Felgen ganz spannend. Obwohl die neue Flow Ex mit mehr Maulweite und unter 500g auch sehr verlockend wäre.


----------



## chorge (2. August 2012)

Wir haben bei meiner Freundin nen Crossmax SX reingemacht. Hatte drei GrÃ¼nde:
1. Gewicht: nur 1739g (nachgewogen)
2. Ohne Zusatzzeug TubelessfÃ¤hig, da UST
3. Optik, Optik, Optik! In den blauen Jekyll mit der weiÃ schwarzen Gabel sieht der LRS einfach nur geil aus...

FÃ¼r mein Nicolai hab ich mir gerade einen FunWorks Enduro3 911 LRS gegÃ¶nnt. Zarte 269.-â¬ bei gewogenen 1876g sind einfach nur fair. Der LRS bewÃ¤hrt sich bei nem Kumpel von mir schon seit Monaten. Momentan mit Schlauch, werde wohl aber bei Gelegenheit auf Tubeless umbauen - die Felge hat einen sehr schÃ¶nen Reifenwulst-Sitz!


----------



## Michael_H (2. August 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Hope mit Flow Felgen ist schon eine sehr gute Kombi fürs Jekyll! Und vorallem erschwinglich und in deinem Preisrahmen. Gewicht sollte bei 1850g liegen.
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ubes-Stans-Flow-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz-.html



Habe die etwas leichtere Version nun seit 2800 km ohne Probleme im Einsatz:
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...oTubes-ZTR-Flow-Laufradsatz-1750g::23157.html

Was man vom Jekyll leider nicht behaupten kann. 
Habe es heute zum Händler gebracht, die Fox Talas verliert Öl, der Hinterbau macht Geräusche als würde er jeden Moment auseinander brechen und der Umwerfer zerlegt sich langsam. 
Alter: 8 Monate und 2800 km.


----------



## Downhillfaller (2. August 2012)

MasterJD schrieb:


> Um mal wieder auf das jekyll zurückzukommen, was fahrt ihr für lrs an euren bikes? am 4rer sind ja recht schwere honeycomb felgen mit formula Naben drauf.
> 
> habe an dem bike noch nicht besonders viel getunt, und ich denke mal bei den Laufrädern würde es sich am meisten lohnen...



Laufräder, Reifen und die sackschwere Kassette weg und du hast 1kg runter :thumbup: Selbst mit Rubber Queen2,4" und Baron 2,3" ist das realistisch
Die Flow fahre ich schon lange mit DT240s/Bor Naben 

Dann ist es ein netter Allmountain-Endurer 


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## CicliB (2. August 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Hope mit Flow Felgen ist schon eine sehr gute Kombi fürs Jekyll! Und vorallem erschwinglich und in deinem Preisrahmen. Gewicht sollte bei 1850g liegen.
> 
> z.B. hier für 399:
> 
> ...



Hallo,
Ich suche noch Einen Lrs (keinen Wechselsatz, <2000g) für Bikepark (ca. 20x Freeride im Jahr)  und ansonsten Hausrunde.
Sind die dafür ausgelegt bzw. Empfehlungen (Max. 400)?


----------



## Sagatasan (2. August 2012)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> ich hab den mountainking II 2.4er falt aber eben nicht in protection-ausführung.... auf der verpackung steht aber auch "BlackChilli" drauf...
> 
> hab ich mir da was unterjubeln lassen??
> 
> ...



auf den reifen steht made in germany und RaceSport drauf!  also doch blackchili  - oder wie??   wenn ja hab ich einen guten deal gemacht


----------



## chorge (2. August 2012)

Abgesehen davon, dass die Racesport ne extrem empfindliche Karkasse haben, ja! Super Reifen, aber scharfkantige Felsen solltest du meiden!


----------



## AG85 (3. August 2012)

Hab mir jetzt die Easton Heaven 2011 von CRC (429) bestellt. Kamen gestern abend an. Werde sie heute mal montieren und sobald ich sie gefahren bin, gebe ich bescheid. Machen so aber einen guten Eindruck und die 1650gr lass ich mir auch gefallen


----------



## Mojito_Mann (3. August 2012)

AG85 schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt die Easton Heaven 2011 von CRC (429) bestellt. Kamen gestern abend an. Werde sie heute mal montieren und sobald ich sie gefahren bin, gebe ich bescheid. Machen so aber einen guten Eindruck und die 1650gr lass ich mir auch gefallen



Bitte ein Foto posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sagatasan (3. August 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass die Racesport ne extrem empfindliche Karkasse haben, ja! Super Reifen, aber scharfkantige Felsen solltest du meiden!




in meinem jagdrevier sind scharfkantige felsen eher selten anzutreffen  kärntner bergewelt!
aber wie gesaht - mit den NN snakeskin hatte bei weniger laufleistung 7 pannen... das kann kein glück sein


----------



## fotoschlumpf (3. August 2012)

wie schwer bist du und was für einen Druck spendierst du deinen Reifen?

ich hatte so etwas mal aber da lag es an kleinen fiesen Graten unter dem Felgenband, das hab ich lange nicht bemerkt, dann mit einem großen Bohrer alles schön nach geschnitten und mit Schleifpapier noch mal drüber

am Reifen kann das nicht liegen denke ich mal


----------



## Sagatasan (3. August 2012)

voll ausgerüstet mit trinkblase im rucksack gute 75kg - luftdruck 2.5bar 
ich habe allerdings auch andere felgen - crossmax SX

mit der originalen kombination NN snakeskin und den DTswiss vom 3er gabs die vielen pannen...


----------



## fotoschlumpf (3. August 2012)

also bei deinem Kampfgewicht und 2,5 bar muss da was gescheuert haben, klar hab ich mir auch in den  Alpen schnell mal schwache Reifen platt gefahren aber das war dann auch völlig übertrieben und blöd. 
Bei dir würde ich auch auf Scheuern oder Grate usw. tippen


----------



## Sagatasan (4. August 2012)

naja - seit dem felgen- und reifenwechsel im frühjahr ist das problem eh geschichte....


----------



## fotoschlumpf (4. August 2012)

ich hab diese Crossmax ST drauf, ich muss mir ein paar Speichen kaufen und bereit halten, die Teile bekommt man sicher nicht so schnell wo lagernd.

Hoffentlich sind sie wenigstens alle gleich lang


----------



## Puls220 (5. August 2012)

Michael_H schrieb:


> ... der Hinterbau macht Geräusche als würde er jeden Moment auseinander brechen und der Umwerfer zerlegt sich langsam.
> Alter: 8 Monate und 2800 km.



Hatte ich auch bei meinem Jekyll 4

Tatsächlich war aber die Tretlager-Adapterhülse lose. Mein Händler hat ziemlich lange nach dem Fehler gesucht und dann ziemlich lange auf Spezialwerkzeug (zum Auspressen), neue Hülse und Spezialkleber von CD gewartet um den Kram wieder richtig zu montieren - seitdem ist Ruhe. Der ursprüngliche Kleber war wohl nicht in Ordnung

Vielleicht kannst Du mit dem Hinweis alles etwas beschleunigen. Andereseits hat mein Händler bei der Fehlersuche sämtliche Lager gewechselt... da will ich mich auch nicht beschweren


----------



## Puls220 (5. August 2012)

Ich hatte mit Crossmax SX und Rubberqueen 2.4 UST mit rund 2bar (fahrfertig mit Rucksack ~90Kg) in einer Saison keinen einzige Platten.

Auch jetzt mit Mountainking II 2.4 Protection (gut 600g leichter im Paar) nach halber Saison keinen einzige Defekt.

Nobby Nic (2.4 Snakeskin) hatte ich mal am Hardtail - da musste jede 2. Tour der Ersatzschlauch ausgepackt werden und am Ende gelegentlich noch geflickt. NN taugt für AM+/Enduro nicht ...


----------



## fotoschlumpf (5. August 2012)

der MKII steht bei mir auf der Liste, leicht und stabil, schön zu hören

den RR SnakeSkin hab ich jetzt auch langsam im Griff, Luftdruck passt langsam und über die Feder hab ich ihm noch mehr Komfort gegönnt (ca. 4,5 cm bei 150mm), jetzt hält er auch im tieferen Schotter, hatte da schon eine böse Überraschung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (5. August 2012)

> Luftdruck passt langsam und über die Feder hab ich ihm noch mehr Komfort gegönnt (ca. 4,5 cm bei 150mm),


----------



## tuxracer (5. August 2012)

mein jekyll, ich vermute der dämpfer, gibt zumindest im 90-mm-modus ein deutlich hör- und spürbares "tocken" von sich, wenn ich über kleine aber schnell ansteigende hindernisse fahre, z.b. wurzeln, steine oder schlaglöcher in straßen oder abgesetzte gullideckel. es hört sich dann, wie ein loser schnellspanner im hinterrad oder ein loser sattel in der stütze. es hat weder mit innenlager oder pedalen zu tun noch mit dem sattel, da es sowohl im stehend als auch ohne pedalkontakt auftritt. im 150-mm-modus is es, wenn denn überhaupt present, sehr sehr viel weniger zu spüren. kann ich nicht so genau sagen. das geräusch ist erst nach ca. 100 km augfekommen. die dämpferschrauben hatte ich nochmal überprüft. habt ihr das schon mal gehabt oder ne ahnung, wo das herkommt und ich es wieder abstellen kann?


----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (5. August 2012)

Mal ne Frage an die Lyrik-Fahrer:

Da ich mit meiner Talas absolut nicht Kumpel geworden bin bin ich jetzt bei ner günstigen RC2L Coil schwach geworden.. (und da zieht er lässig an der 15kg-Marke vorbei  und es kümmert ihn garnicht)  An der Talas ist am Schaftrohr direkt über der Gabelkrone eine Art "Unterlegscheibe." Die Lyrik hat das nicht, da ist nur ein winziger Luftspalt zwischen den Lackschichten Steuerrohr>Gabelkrone.

Muss das so oder brauch ich noch sone Scheibe für die Lyrik? Auf der Fox ist die fest.

PS: Ich hoffe die Pfeile reichen  Und Fox 32 Talas noch ohne Gebrauchsspuren zu verkaufen       SCHÖNEN SONNTAG NOCH!


----------



## MasterJD (5. August 2012)

naja, in der regel sollte man schon mit gabelkonus fahren denk ich


----------



## fasj (5. August 2012)

Jetzt muss ich mal meinen Frust ablassen.

Hab mir einen Syntace Force 1.5 besorgt.
Endlich war er da und ich wollt ihn montieren.

Überraschung, er baut 8mm niederiger als der Orginal.
Daran hab ich nicht gedacht.
Gabel absägen will ich nicht, dann also los Spacer besorgen....

Und was soll ich sagen....

8 Läden angefahren und KEINER hat einen 1,5" Spacer.
Darunter 2 Cannondalehändler.

Oh mann, kein Wunder kauft mal alles im Netz.

Wobei wir beim nächsten Thema wären. Hab mir dann mal schnell was bestellt, und auch da scheint es nicht einfach zu sein.
Egal, jetzt warte ich seit über einer Woche, dass das Zeug zu mir findet.

Carbon hab ich in 1,5" gar nichts gefunden. Weiß da jemand was ?
Jetzt hab ich mir mal etwas von CONTEC bestellt. 

Hat mir da jemand einen "schönen" Vorschlag ?
Danke
fasj


----------



## AG85 (5. August 2012)

Mojito_Mann schrieb:


> Bitte ein Foto posten



So, hier nun wie gewünscht ein paar Bilder:







Aussehen tun sie ja mal klasse (meine Meinung) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gestern  schöne Runde mit Teilstücken S2-S3 und heute eine gemütliche Freilauf  ist leiser als bei den Formula Naben vom 3er, Mantel sitz deutlich  besser auf der Felge und ich bin im Schnitt etwa 3 km/h flotter  unterwegs gewesen, obwohl ich jetzt 0,2 bar weniger druck (vorn 1,6 und  hinten 1,8) drauf hatte. Die rund 400gr spürt man mM nach doch deutlich.  Jetzt nur noch auf Schlauchlos umstellen und alles ist gut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Zur Steifigkeit oder ähnlichem möchte ich mich nicht äußern....dazu bin ich zu sehr Laie....


Wenn ich schon hier mal schreibe, eine Frage an die Gemeinschaft:

Möchte, wenn die NN runter sind auf einen anderen Mantel umsteigen. Bin mir jedoch noch unschlüssig auf welchen.

Entweder MK 2 Protection vorne und hinten oder 
Maxxis advantage vorn und Ardent hinten. 
Was sagt ihr dazu? Andere Vorschläge?

Sollte schon noch für eine gelegentliche Tour zu gebrauchen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (5. August 2012)

MasterJD schrieb:


> naja, in der regel sollte man schon mit gabelkonus fahren denk ich



Ist das erste Mal, dass ich ne andere Gabel einbau, daher meine Unsicherheit. 
Wenn das Ding da immer hin gehört, sollte es dann nich bei ner Gabel mitgeliefert werden?  Na hoffentlich hat mein Dealer sowas in 1,5" rumfliegen.
Wird dann wie die kralle einfach draufgeknüppelt oder wie?

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## fotoschlumpf (5. August 2012)

AG85 schrieb:


> So, hier nun wie gewünscht ein paar Bilder:
> 
> 
> Aussehen tun sie ja mal klasse (meine Meinung)
> ...




ein bisserl dezenter wäre schöner, das ist schon wie Zirkus, mir ist das schon fast zu viel:


----------



## Puls220 (5. August 2012)

Alpha-Wiesel schrieb:


> Ist das erste Mal, dass ich ne andere Gabel einbau, daher meine Unsicherheit.
> Wenn das Ding da immer hin gehört, sollte es dann nich bei ner Gabel mitgeliefert werden?  Na hoffentlich hat mein Dealer sowas in 1,5" rumfliegen.
> Wird dann wie die kralle einfach draufgeknüppelt oder wie?
> 
> Danke für die Hilfe!



Diese "Scheibe" ist Bestandteil deines Steuersatzes und wird mit diesem mitgeliefert.

Die Kralle dagegen ist i.d.R. bei der Gabel dabei.

Nach Deinen Fragen zeichnet sich ab, dass Du den gesamten Umbau am besten Deinen Händler machen lässt.

Gabelkonus von der Fox runter und auf die neue Gabel aufpressen, Schaftrohr kürzen, Kralle einschlagen dürfte insgesamt maximal ~30-40 Euro kosten. Für die meisten Schritte gibt's Spezialwerkzeuge, wenn man weiß was man macht, kriegt man es auch ohne hin, aber ein Patzer kann deutlich teurer werden als das Geld für die Montage...


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (5. August 2012)

Alpha-Wiesel schrieb:


> Ist das erste Mal, dass ich ne andere Gabel einbau, daher meine Unsicherheit.
> Wenn das Ding da immer hin gehört, sollte es dann nich bei ner Gabel mitgeliefert werden?  Na hoffentlich hat mein Dealer sowas in 1,5" rumfliegen.
> Wird dann wie die kralle einfach draufgeknüppelt oder wie?
> 
> Danke für die Hilfe!



der gabelkonus ist bestandteil des steuersatzes und nicht der gabel.
also den jetzigen von der gabel demontieren und auf die neue montieren, wo ist da das problem?


----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (5. August 2012)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> .. wo ist da das problem?



Wie gesagt: IS MEIN ERSTER GABELWECHSEL!!   Das WAR das Problem.

Hab bisher nur Wartung gemacht, da blieb alles wo es war, nie Gabel oder Steuersatz getauscht. 

Aber ich bin dann jetzt erleuchtet, danke  
Denke mal das krieg ich selbst hin, aber vom Einspeichen der neuen Nabe lass ich die Finger.


----------



## AG85 (5. August 2012)

fotoschlumpf schrieb:


> ein bisserl dezenter wäre schöner, das ist schon wie Zirkus, mir ist das schon fast zu viel:



Mag schon sein, dass das Felgendesign auffällig ist aber, wie immer, geschmackssache!
Vermutlich genauso Zirkus, wie ein Jekyll mit Racing Ralph auszustatten und vll den halben Federweg zu nutzen


----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (5. August 2012)

So, erlädischt! Gabelkonus befindet sich auf der Lyrik. Eine vermeintlich doofe Frage lässt halt nicht gleich auf einen unfähigen User schließen 




fotoschlumpf schrieb:


> ein bisserl dezenter wäre schöner, das ist schon wie Zirkus, mir ist das schon fast zu viel:



Also ich find die Easton ganz schick, von Zirkus is das weit entfernt, passt farblich super.


----------



## fotoschlumpf (5. August 2012)

AG85 schrieb:


> Mag schon sein, dass das Felgendesign auffällig ist aber, wie immer, geschmackssache!
> Vermutlich genauso Zirkus, wie ein Jekyll mit Racing Ralph auszustatten und vll den halben Federweg zu nutzen



bin jetzt bei 3,5 - 4 cm GAP und erreiche den optimale Druck in den RR Reifen, ein bisserl weniger geht noch. Fährt sich immer besser.

Die Fahrwerkseinstellungen sind ja derart genial, das passt perfekt du meiner aktuellen Kombi. Das Jekyll 2013 wäre nichts mehr für mich, das 2012 ist perfekt.

Aber den Test Fat Albert 2,4 vorne werde ich noch machen. Hatte lange Fat Alber vorne und hinten, die Reifen sind gut.

Das hat nichts mit Zirkusoptik zu tun, das ist die ideale Anpassung an meine derzeitigen Touren. 

Aber du kannst dir ja noch was Auffälliges in die Speichen stecken, kommt auch recht gut. 

Das ist etwas was ich aus den Anfängen des Mountain Bikes nicht vermisse, diese harten Kontraste und Farben (ich sehe immer noch die Helmüberzieher vor mir), aber über die Felgen kommt es wie es aussieht zurück. Leider kann man die Felgen ohne diese Kleber nicht mehr verkaufen, aber wenn ich es satt habe werde ich darauf keine Rücksicht mehr nehmen und ab in die Tonne damit (mal sehen ob ich bei den Felgen bleibe).


----------



## fasj (5. August 2012)

Sattelerfahrungen ?

Will bei mir den Sattel tauschen.
War anfangs ganz zufrieden mit dem Orginalsattel, aber auf langen Strecken war´s unangenehm.

Auf meinem alten Bike bin ich einen fizik Gobi Carbon gefahren. Der hat ganz gut gepaßt. 
Überlege gerade evtl den Ergon zu nehmen.
Jetzt hab ich mal meinen Sitzhöckerabstand gemessen und war sehr überrascht. "Nur" 9,5cm.
Der Ergon in S ist anscheinend ab 10cm. Beim Biketest ist eine Breite angegeben, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher was die genau sagt.
Das der Gobi für schmale Becken sei hab ich gelesen, und jetzt weiß ich auch warum er mir gut passt obwohl viele schimpfen.

Hab das Jekyll3 in weiß. 
Sollte halt dazupassen und zu meinem Becken.

Hat jemand Erfahrung was ich mal testen könnte ?

fasj


----------



## chorge (5. August 2012)

Warum holst du dir dann keinen Gobi? Ich hab den auch am Claymore - weil ich den Sattel liebe!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (6. August 2012)

> So, erlädischt! Gabelkonus befindet sich auf der Lyrik. Eine vermeintlich doofe Frage lässt halt nicht gleich auf einen unfähigen User schließen




Die Frage war nicht sooo blöd, bei meinem ersten Gabeltausch wusste ich das auch nicht.Heute ist es Routine.




> bin jetzt bei 3,5 - 4 cm GAP und erreiche den optimale Druck in den RR Reifen, ein bisserl weniger geht noch.




Bei gehäuften Aussagen in diese Richtung wundert es mich nicht warum Du Dich als Mobbing-Opfer fühlst


----------



## fotoschlumpf (6. August 2012)

wer fühlt sich als Mobbing Opfer? schon krass deine Vermutung, ich lasse mich gerne mal beraten, letztendlich entscheide ich.

Zu viele machen was die anderen machen, denk nur mal was da schon alles nachgemacht wurde nur weil ein Gewinner Typ was vorgemacht hat.

Kompressionssocken, Nasenpflastern, gelbe Schuhe, ....., Jekyll als reiner Freerider (ach wie schade, lach), diese Oversize Dinger, .....

1/3 SAG bring die bei gemäßigten Geländer tolle Performance, der RR ist leicht und läuft wie Schmitz Katze, der SnakeSkin am RR bringt einiges an Steiffigkeit in der Flanke.

In Berchtesgarden bin ich jahrelang mit Slicks gefahren, natürlich hast mich nie in einer Wiese gesehen. Die richtige Gummimischung und Druck und der hat sich fest gebissen. Da kannst mir nicht mit 1kg Reifen kommen, das muss dann echt extrem werden. Bei Touren mit 100km und 2thm ist dir schnell egal was die anderen sagen.


----------



## muschi (6. August 2012)

Das entschleunigte Mobbingopfer sieht man ja auch selten auf der Wiese, es liegt ja meistens im Gras und versucht noch den besten Luftdruck zu ermitteln und dabei die geniale Seitensteifigkeit eines RR Snakeskin zu erhöhen.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch du hast in Berchtesgarden Slicks benutzt.


----------



## fotoschlumpf (6. August 2012)

wer hät es gedacht, da hast aber sehr sehr lange heute gebraucht, wenn es dir zu schnell wird sag bitte Bescheid, ich kann auch langsam....


----------



## fknobel (6. August 2012)

So Leute, jetzt kommt mal alle wieder runter mag ja sein das einiges was unser Fotoschlupf hier schreibt den meisten etwas wirr vorkommt (mich eingeschlossen) und gänzlich dem widerspricht was andere an Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Aber die zweideutigen Bemerkungen hier machen nur die Stimmung kaputt, und das muss ja echt nicht sein!


----------



## chorge (6. August 2012)

Danke!!!
Ausserdem hat er soooo Unrecht nun auch wieder nicht! Wenn es trocken ist, um man nicht allzuschnell unterwegs ist, kann man recht problemlos mit allen möglichen Reifen fahren! Spannend wird's halt bei Nässe, rauhem Geläuf und/oder hoher Geschwindigkeit - da lohnt sich dann jedes Gramm extra am Reifen unter Umständen...


----------



## Matze. (6. August 2012)

Der grüne Fizik Gobi schaut ja schon verschärft aus, passt der zum berserker-green?


----------



## fotoschlumpf (6. August 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> So Leute, jetzt kommt mal alle wieder runter mag ja sein das einiges was unser Fotoschlupf hier schreibt den meisten etwas wirr vorkommt (mich eingeschlossen) und gänzlich dem widerspricht was andere an Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Aber die zweideutigen Bemerkungen hier machen nur die Stimmung kaputt, und das muss ja echt nicht sein!


 
Ich kann mich nur anschließen, ich greife niemanden persönlich an, der Stil ist unterirdisch. Mehr als mich zurückhalten kann ich nicht, eine eigene Meinung zu vertreten kann doch nicht so schlimm sein. Ihr könnt ja an den Bildern sehen, ich hole mir das nicht vom Himmel und überlege mir was ich da versuche odr ich hab tatsächlich meine Meinung für mich gebildet.

Also, Toleranz zeugt von Größe, nun wollen wir die aber auch wieder hier sehen. Wenn es mich ordenlich auf die Fresse haut gibt es auch ein schönes bild davon und jeder kann gerne mal sagen "Haben wir doch gewusst, taugt nichts".  

Diejenigen die es einfach nicht lassen können sollten bitte mal ihre Posts durchgehen, ich denke das sollte wachrütteln. Räder können doch keine so große Bedeuting in eurem Leben haben, da darf doch auch eine andere Meinung dazu geäußert werden.


----------



## dasphonk (6. August 2012)

Matze. schrieb:


> Der grüne Fizik Gobi schaut ja schon verschärft aus, passt der zum berserker-green?



Ja, der war original beim 2011er dabei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fasj (6. August 2012)

Ja würde den Gobi gerne nehmen.
Aber der passt nicht so von den Farben 

Wenn dann die Carbon Variante (nicht 00) und den gibts in Schwarz oder gold schwarz.
An meinem AMS hab ich ihn in Rot-Schwarz. Den bekomme ich aber nirgends mehr.

Mal sehn, vielleicht bringen die ja 2013 andere Farbkombis.

Weiß jemand zufällig was der Orginalsattel wiegt ?

fasj


----------



## fotoschlumpf (6. August 2012)

den gibst aber auch so (ich denke er ist der gleiche):


----------



## fasj (6. August 2012)

Hallo,
aber nciht von der Stange.
Sprich bestellbar....

fasj


----------



## chorge (6. August 2012)

Also ich hab noch einen nagelneuen in schwarz-grÃ¼n Ã¼brig! WÃ¼rde den notfalls zum Neupreis wieder verkaufen... 85â¬


----------



## NoxaJack (6. August 2012)

Mal ne andere Frage .. Habt ihr auch solche Probleme mit dem Lack am Unterrohr un unterm Tretlager?! .. Also bei mir platzt da schon die Farbe ab und das finde ich ehrlich gesagt nich so toll .. weiter oben hab ich folie dran wie auch hinten am sitzrohr .. doch eben unterm tretlager nich un da sind durch die steinschläge schon ziemlich heftige lackabplatzer... is die lackqualität echt so schlecht?!


----------



## dasphonk (6. August 2012)

NoxaJack schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage .. Habt ihr auch solche Probleme mit dem Lack am Unterrohr un unterm Tretlager?! .. Also bei mir platzt da schon die Farbe ab und das finde ich ehrlich gesagt nich so toll .. weiter oben hab ich folie dran wie auch hinten am sitzrohr .. doch eben unterm tretlager nich un da sind durch die steinschläge schon ziemlich heftige lackabplatzer... is die lackqualität echt so schlecht?!




Der Lack an meinem Carbonrahmen ist auch "steigerungsfähig". Nüchtern betrachtet ist es schon ziemlich frech, was Cannondale da an Lackqualität abliefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterJD (6. August 2012)

bei mir löst sich ein bisschen an der sattelklemme...

was mir besonders aufgefallen ist, ist wie dick die den lack da aufgetragen haben. teilweise so dick, dass an ein paar stellen leichte "kulen" sind, wo nicht so viel farbe hingekommen ist (innehalb des dreieckes von sitz- und oberrohr).


----------



## fotoschlumpf (6. August 2012)

fasj schrieb:


> Hallo,
> aber nciht von der Stange.
> Sprich bestellbar....
> 
> fasj



kann ich leider nicht sagen, aber ich hoffe doch bei einem Sattelproblem diesen Sattel auch bestellen zu können.

Er hat aber auch ein Manko, der hintere Teil des Sattels ist Textil, da hast immer den Dreck packen und wenn du mit dem Schlauch kommst geht es schnell in den Sattel


----------



## Matze. (6. August 2012)

> Nüchtern betrachtet ist es schon ziemlich frech, was Cannondale da an Lackqualität abliefert.




Das ist eben nicht mehr die Qualität wie in den 90er Jahren als die Rahmen noch gepulvert waren und quasi über Steinschläge erhaben waren.

Durch die Verlegung der Produktion nach Taiwan scheint auch die Lackierung "billiger" geworden zu sein. Die gleiche Geschichte wie vor Jahren schon bei Specialized!


----------



## NoxaJack (6. August 2012)

ich finde es auch eine frechheit .. un das bei einem sonst so hochwertigen bike ... aber leider kann man da ja nichts machen... die von CD werden sagen: "ja sind halt gesprauchs- und abnutzungsspuren!"


----------



## tuxracer (7. August 2012)

Matze. schrieb:


> Das ist eben nicht mehr die Qualität wie in den 90er Jahren als die Rahmen noch gepulvert waren und quasi über Steinschläge erhaben waren.



in welchen jahren waren cannondale rahmen pulverbeschichtet?

hat keiner von euch nen "tockenden" oder "klackenden" dyad? Siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9756370&postcount=4113


----------



## JackRackam (7. August 2012)

Matze. schrieb:


> Das ist eben nicht mehr die Qualität wie in den 90er Jahren als die Rahmen noch gepulvert waren und quasi über Steinschläge erhaben waren.
> 
> Durch die Verlegung der Produktion nach Taiwan scheint auch die Lackierung "billiger" geworden zu sein. Die gleiche Geschichte wie vor Jahren schon bei Specialized!



Pulverbeschichten im klassischen Sinne geht nicht bei Carbonrahmen.
Dazu müßten sie elektrisch leitend sein, da das Pulver elektrostatisch aufgeladen wird und so den Weg zum geerdeten Rahmen findet. Dann wird das Pulver im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes eingebrannt. Die Temperatur liegt bei rund 140°C.
Reine Pulverbeschichtungen bieten leider nicht die Vielfalt an grafischen Möglichkeiten. Deshalb wird oft kombiniert. Klassische Basislacke + Decals und Endbeschichtung (Klarlack) in Pulver. Aber wie gesagt, nicht bei Carbon.
Wenn Lack abplatzt ist die Frage wo das System versagt hat. Dass Steinschläge den lack beschädigen ist normal und kann nur durch aufpralldämpfende Schutzfolien minimiert werden. Diese habe ich entspreched der beaufschlagten Stellen wie Unterrohr und Rückseite der Sattelstütze angebracht. Ebenso an typischen Scheuerstellen der Leitungen. Lohnenswert auch am Hinterbau, da man mit den Schuhen auch mal dran hängen bleiben kann.
D.h. Carbonrahmen werden mit klassischen 2-K Klarlacken lackiert, die technisch bedingt nicht an die Pulverlacke rankommen, wenngleich es natürlich auf dem Markt unterschiedliche Qualitäten gibt.
D.h. Sichtbare Steinschläge ja (unvermeidbar), Abplatzungen durch Steinschläge: NEIN
Prüfmethode u.a HIER
(...wen es genauer interessiert)

Gruß JackR


----------



## rick-the-big (7. August 2012)

A ist carbon elektrisch leitend und B wirds bei 180°C  ca . eingebrannt. letzteres können die carbonrahmen denke ich nicht ab. hier gings aber wohl mehr um die alumodelle ;-)


----------



## kantn-manuel (7. August 2012)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> A ist carbon elektrisch leitend und B wirds bei 180°C  ca . eingebrannt. letzteres können die carbonrahmen denke ich nicht ab. hier gings aber wohl mehr um die alumodelle ;-)



ich weiss es nicht wirklich, jedoch bilde ich mir ein, dass Carbon nur nasslackiert werden kann. ( würde mich sehr wundern, dass Kohlenstoff elektrisch leitet bzw. ein Kunstharz!) 
( war auch mal in der "bike" und beim googlen kommt auch das Gleiche heraus!)

lg
manu


----------



## JackRackam (7. August 2012)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> A ist carbon elektrisch leitend und B wirds bei 180°C  ca . eingebrannt. letzteres können die carbonrahmen denke ich nicht ab. hier gings aber wohl mehr um die alumodelle ;-)



Durch die Einbettung in Kunstharz ist keine Ableitung der elektrostatisch aufgeladenen Teilchen (Pulver) möglich, also stossen sie sich gegenseitig ab, bleiben nicht auf dem Rahmen "kleben".
Inwieweit eine Carbonfaser im ausreichenden Maße leitet weiß ich gerade definitiv nicht, spielt aber durch die Einbettung in das KH keine Rolle, es geht eher um Ableitung von Ladung.
Alumodelle könnten prinzipiell mit Plv. lackiert werden, ist aber natürch abhängig ob der Hersteller auch über eine Anlage verfügt.

Wer sein Rad schützen will.... wie gesagt Folie verwenden.


----------



## rick-the-big (7. August 2012)

Kohlenstoff an sich leitet schon. aber mitm Rest wirds dann wohl eher schwierig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackRackam (7. August 2012)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> Kohlenstoff an sich leitet schon. aber mitm Rest wirds dann wohl eher schwierig.



Zitat:

Kohlenstofffasern sind elektrisch und thermisch sehr gut leitfähig. Sie haben in Längsrichtung einen negativen Wärmeausdehnungskoeffizienten. Bei Erwärmung werden sie deswegen kürzer und dicker.

Spezifische Wärmekapazität: 710 J/(kg·K)
Wärmeleitzahl: 17 W/(m·K)
Wärmeausdehnungskoeffizient: -0,1 [10-6/K]
Spezifischer elektrischer Widerstand: 1,6·10-5 Ohm·m


genau! Mit dem Rest wird es schwierig.....


----------



## rick-the-big (7. August 2012)

Eloxieren lassen wäre auch noch ne gute alternative finde ich. ist leicht und sehr widerstandsfaehig. leider nicht so schöne Designs.


----------



## Matze. (7. August 2012)

> in welchen jahren waren cannondale rahmen pulverbeschichtet?




Noch nie überhaupt dürfte es in den 90ern mau ausgesehen haben mit Carbonrahmen. Mich interessiert Carbon allerdings auch nicht, da ich Alu nach wie vor für besser halte (wenn man das PLV mitberücksichtigt).

Die stabilsten und besten Oberflächen sind eloxiert oder gepulvert.


----------



## fotoschlumpf (7. August 2012)

die Rahmenfarben der 90-irger waren zum Teil super schön, ich erinnere mich an den schönen roten mit gelber Beschriftung, dazu haben die Magura perfekt gepasst.

Auch die schwarz violett Lackierung mit dem verlaufenden Übergang war super bei den Rahmen mit dem Dreieck am Steuerrohr (leider hat es Probleme mit Rahmenbrüchen gegeben, hat mich bitter erwischt)

Der Lack hielt bei mir einige Jahre und irgendwann wurde es krass mit den Lackplatzern, das sah nicht mehr gut aus.

Das neue Jekyll geht so in diese Richtung zurück (bzgl. Optik), mir gefällt es (rein subjektiv natürlich)


----------



## fknobel (7. August 2012)

tuxracer schrieb:


> in welchen jahren waren cannondale rahmen pulverbeschichtet?
> 
> hat keiner von euch nen "tockenden" oder "klackenden" dyad? Siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9756370&postcount=4113



Die "Suchfunktion" ist dein Freund... und hier steht auch schon eingies im Tread. 

z.B.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=553097

Kurz und knapp...

Fehler ist bekannt, wirst ums Einschicken nicht herrum kommen!


----------



## tuxracer (7. August 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Die "Suchfunktion" ist dein Freund... und hier steht auch schon eingies im Tread.
> 
> z.B.
> 
> ...



Ich kenne den Thread, aber glaube nicht, dass es das gleiche Problem ist. Weder kann ich Spiel in den Dämpferbuchsen fühlen, noch hebt sich das Hinterrad beim Hochheben später ab. Der Dämpfer selbst zieht sich auch komplett zusammen, die Stange ist nicht sichtbar. Es ist auch nicht dieser leichte "Knubbel" den man beim Einfedern spüren kann, wenn man sich hinsetzt.


----------



## JackRackam (7. August 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mit Crossmax SX und Rubberqueen 2.4 UST mit rund 2bar (fahrfertig mit Rucksack ~90Kg) in einer Saison keinen einzige Platten.
> 
> Auch jetzt mit Mountainking II 2.4 Protection (gut 600g leichter im Paar) nach halber Saison keinen einzige Defekt.
> 
> Nobby Nic (2.4 Snakeskin) hatte ich mal am Hardtail - da musste jede 2. Tour der Ersatzschlauch ausgepackt werden und am Ende gelegentlich noch geflickt. NN taugt für AM+/Enduro nicht ...



Wie es sich anhört wäre die Rubber Queen 2.4 die erste Wahl aber 1110g/Reifen (UST) ist doch recht heftig.

Der Mountainking II 2.4 in UST liegt bei 850g (Made in Asia)... nix Black Chili. Schade....

Den Nobby Nic 2.4 UST 800g habe ich gerade neu bei meiner Mont-Blanc Umrundung pannenfrei gefahren. Grip auf Trails war okay.

Frage: Lohnt der Umstieg zum MK II UST? Die Queen ist mir definitiv zu schwer. Schon die 800g sind heftig. Da wiegen die Reifen ja soviel wie der LRS netto!


----------



## fknobel (7. August 2012)

tuxracer schrieb:


> Ich kenne den Thread, aber glaube nicht, dass es das gleiche Problem ist. Weder kann ich Spiel in den Dämpferbuchsen fühlen, noch hebt sich das Hinterrad beim Hochheben später ab. Der Dämpfer selbst zieht sich auch komplett zusammen, die Stange ist nicht sichtbar. Es ist auch nicht dieser leichte "Knubbel" den man beim Einfedern spüren kann, wenn man sich hinsetzt.



Das Problem wird wahrscheinlich sein, das du zuviel Öl in der Luftkammer hast oder eine dichtung sich am Kapput reiben ist. Fährst du ihn so weiter, wird irgendwann die Kolbenstange rausschauen. War bei mir auch so beim erste mal.


----------



## Puls220 (7. August 2012)

JackRackam schrieb:


> Der Mountainking II 2.4 in UST liegt bei 850g (Made in Asia)... nix Black Chili. Schade....
> 
> Den Nobby Nic 2.4 UST 800g habe ich gerade neu bei meiner Mont-Blanc Umrundung pannenfrei gefahren. Grip auf Trails war okay.
> 
> Frage: Lohnt der Umstieg zum MK II UST? Die Queen ist mir definitiv zu schwer. Schon die 800g sind heftig. Da wiegen die Reifen ja soviel wie der LRS netto!



MK II gibt es definitv in BC Compound! z.B. hier:

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...tion-II-Faltreifen-schwarz-Skin-4-240tpi.html

oder 

hier:

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ntal-Mountain-King-II-Faltreifen-schwarz.html

Die Protection Version ist nur wenig schwerer und beide sind "tubeless ready" - mit etwas Milch auf UST Felgen habe ich keinerlei Probleme.

Unterschied zu neueren Nobby Nic kann ich nicht sagen, in jedem Fall halten die Conti Reifen viel länger, weil das Profil bei Conti komplett aus Gummi besteht und nicht wie bei Schwalbe aus Schaumstoff, das nach 2-3 Vollbremsungen rausschaut.

Wenn Du halbwegs zufrieden bist, fahr die NN runter und teste dann mal... bei zu großem Spagat im Anwendungsbereich macht auch ein 2. Laufradsatz Sinn. Ich hab' mir auch günstig ein paar Ringle / Sun Black Flag geschossen und Freeride Reifen+Schläuche draufgemacht.

Das bike ist dann gleich 1,5Kg schwerer... ist aber für den Bikepark auch egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackRackam (7. August 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> MK II gibt es definitv in BC Compound! z.B. hier:
> 
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...tion-II-Faltreifen-schwarz-Skin-4-240tpi.html
> 
> ...



Danke,
meine Angaben beziehen sich auf die Conti-Homepage
Black Chili nur bei Racesport und Protection. Aber wenn man den mit Milch dicht kriegt, wäre es ne Versuchung wert.
Den Nobby Nic in Tubless ready war es etwas tricky, bis der dicht war...  Beim UST kein problem. Nach dem Plop beim aufpumpen war er dicht


----------



## chorge (7. August 2012)

Naja, UST ist ja auch dafür vorgesehen direkt ohne Milch dicht zu sein...


----------



## rick-the-big (7. August 2012)

@ puls 
ich weiß ja nicht welche nobbys du gefahren bist, aber ich fahr seit eh und je nobbys und hab da noch nie schaumstoff rausgucken sehen  und so schlecht wie sie hier immer alle reden, sind sie auch nicht. schliesslich waren sie vor einiger Zeit DER reifen schlechthin. und was gestern gut war, ist meiner Meinung nach morgen nicht schlecht ;-)


----------



## Puls220 (7. August 2012)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> @ puls
> ich weiß ja nicht welche nobbys du gefahren bist, aber ich fahr seit eh und je nobbys und hab da noch nie schaumstoff rausgucken sehen  und so schlecht wie sie hier immer alle reden, sind sie auch nicht. schliesslich waren sie vor einiger Zeit DER reifen schlechthin. und was gestern gut war, ist meiner Meinung nach morgen nicht schlecht ;-)



Ist ca. 2-3 Jahre her, bin damals ettliche Schwalbe Reifen gefahren. Das war dieses magische "triple Compound", was bedeutet, das (zwecks Gewichtoptimierung) alle Noppen innen aus irgendeinem (weißen) aufgeschäumten Zeug bestehen und nur außen eine dünne Schicht schwarzer Gummi drauf ist. 

Meist kam ich aber nichtmal dazu, sie soweit runter zu fahren, denn vorher ist - vorallem bei allen nicht "Snakeskin" Varianten, von ein bisschen Steinen und Wurzeln im Taunus bereits die Karkasse seitlich aufgerissen. 

Ich hab' auch 2 mal reklamiert und Schwalbe hat 2 mal freundlich Ersatzreifen geschickt... besser waren die aber auch nicht 

Seitdem keine Schwalbe Reifen mehr am Fully und 90% weniger Ärger...


----------



## rick-the-big (7. August 2012)

Hm ok. ich fahre sie echt schon lange und nie probleme mit gehabt. weder übermäßig viele platten noch wenig Haltbarkeit noch schlechten grip. sind bestimmt nicht die besten reifen, aber garantiert auch nicht die schlechtesten. Und das phaenomen mit dem Schaum konnte ich bis jetzt bei noch keinem evo beobachten, fahre sie auch immer bis zum ende runter...werde aber demnächst mal die neuen mk aufziehen


----------



## Mojito_Mann (7. August 2012)

So hier mal meine Kiste. Kampfgewicht 12,6 kg inkl. Pedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (7. August 2012)

Schön!!


----------



## fotoschlumpf (7. August 2012)

fasj schrieb:


> Hallo,
> aber nciht von der Stange.
> Sprich bestellbar....
> 
> fasj



schaum mal hier, das bekommst bestellt das Teil
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Fizik-Gobi-XM-Sattel-weiss-schwarz/dp/B001M5EEDG/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_5"]Fizik Gobi XM Sattel K:ium weiss-schwarz: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (7. August 2012)

tuxracer schrieb:


> hat keiner von euch nen "tockenden" oder "klackenden" dyad? Siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9756370&postcount=4113



Meiner ist gerade zum zweiten Mal zur Reparatur weg :

Beim ersten Mal hat der Kolben 5mm rausgeschaut und er hat beim Aufsitzen leicht geklackt  !

Nach der Rep. hat er beim Aufsitzen gequietscht und nach jeder Fahrt musste ich nen Reset durchführen damit der Kolben wieder weg war  !
Nach 3-4 mal fahren war das klacken wieder da  !
Mal sehen was der Dyad jetzt macht er ist gerade heute aus der Rep. zurück gekommen  !
Morgen wird er eingebaut und dann schaun mer mal  !
Ich werde berichten  !


----------



## fasj (7. August 2012)

fotoschlumpf schrieb:


> schaum mal hier, das bekommst bestellt das Teil
> Fizik Gobi XM Sattel K:ium weiss-schwarz: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



Danke.
Hoffe auf eine Carbonversion.
Wenn ich was am Bike tausche, sollte es leichter sein 
Bin jetzt bei knapp 13,9 kg bei der Alu-Version in L.









Hab jetzt noch einen Syntace mit 75 mm dran und die Schaltzüge auf ein vernünftiges Mass gebracht.
Ansonste die Bastelei....
Ergon GX Carbon Griffe.
Time Attak Titan Pedale
SLX Shifter mit Matchmaker
Crankbrother LRS
Elite Moro und Lezeny RR Pumpe
Reverb Sattelstütze

fasj


----------



## fotoschlumpf (7. August 2012)

Mojito_Mann schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 235232
> 
> So hier mal meine Kiste. Kampfgewicht 12,6 kg inkl. Pedale




genau mein Ding, bitte sei so nett und schreib eine Teileliste. Ist das die Alu Version?


----------



## CicliB (7. August 2012)

Hallo,
Habe heute mit Erschrecken fest gestellt,
Das wenn ich an die Schwinge, (also den Teil wo die hinteren beiden Aufnahmen entlang des Reifens an dem Rohr in dem die Sattelstütze sitzt (kann gerade kein Foto machen:-( )
Und mittels der roten Buchse verbunden wird,
Diese ein lautes Klacken beim Hin & Her bewegen aufweist.
Was kann das sein?


----------



## MasterJD (7. August 2012)

vllt mal die schrauben nachziehen (lassen)?


----------



## Mojito_Mann (7. August 2012)

fotoschlumpf schrieb:


> genau mein Ding, bitte sei so nett und schreib eine Teileliste. Ist das die Alu Version?



Ist das 2011er Hi-Mod 2. Geändert hab ich nicht viel:

XTR 985 Shadow Plus Schaltwerk
XTR 980 Umwerfer
XT 780 Shifter
Thomson Masterpiece Sattelstütze
Crank Brothers Cobalt Lock on`s

Und nicht sichtbar, die Bremsbeläge der Elixir CR hab ich getauscht und mir die organischen von Kool Stop geholt. Die kann ich nur empfehlen,
zuvor hatte ich nur Probleme aber jetzt ist alles top!


----------



## Michael_H (7. August 2012)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> @ puls
> ich weiß ja nicht welche nobbys du gefahren bist, aber ich fahr seit eh und je nobbys und hab da noch nie schaumstoff rausgucken sehen  und so schlecht wie sie hier immer alle reden, sind sie auch nicht. schliesslich waren sie vor einiger Zeit DER reifen schlechthin. und was gestern gut war, ist meiner Meinung nach morgen nicht schlecht ;-)




Das kann ich so in der Art bestätigen. Wenn man Richtung Allmountain fährt ist der NN 2,4 OK, solange es trocken ist. 
Bin mit dem Reifen 2900 km auf dem Jekyll gefahren (Tubeless auf einer Flow Felge mit 1,8 bar und ca. 85-90 kg fahr fertig (AlpX usw.)). Platten hatte ich keinen einzigen, die Löcher von den Glasscherben hat die Milch wieder zu gemacht 
Allerdings ist der Reifen nun hinten fast blank und das noch nicht mal 6 Monaten Fahrbetrieb  
Der Plan ist nun, vorne einen Fat Albert 2,4 drauf zu machen und den zweiten NN hinten zu verheizen, dann eventuell mal einen MK II testen und sehen ob der länger durchhält.


----------



## chorge (7. August 2012)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> @ puls
> ich weiß ja nicht welche nobbys du gefahren bist, aber ich fahr seit eh und je nobbys und hab da noch nie schaumstoff rausgucken sehen  und so schlecht wie sie hier immer alle reden, sind sie auch nicht. schliesslich waren sie vor einiger Zeit DER reifen schlechthin. und was gestern gut war, ist meiner Meinung nach morgen nicht schlecht ;-)


Ich kann mich an Zeiten erinnern, da war der Tioga Farmer John DER Reifen schlechthin, Araya RM17 DIE Felge, und man hatte hinten U-Brakes am Bike... Die Entwicklung geht weiter! Und nicht alles was mal gehyped wurde ist heute noch gut! Der NN gehört zu diesen Produkten - zu seiner Zeit ein Meilenstein, da trotz Volumen und echtem Profil sehr leicht, was es bis dato so halt nicht gab. Inzwischen hat die Konkurrenz aber aufgeholt und z.T. deutlich überholt. Es ist mir ein Rätsel, warum Schwalbe an der TripleCompoundTechnologie so festhält - zumal teilweise die Billiglinie aus eigenem Haus besser greift, zumindest wenn mal 10-20% Gummi runter sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CicliB (7. August 2012)

MasterJD schrieb:


> vllt mal die schrauben nachziehen (lassen)?



Da hab ich schon alle versucht nachzuziehen, die sind alle fest:-(


----------



## fasj (7. August 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Ich kann mich an Zeiten erinnern, da war der Tioga Farmer John DER Reifen schlechthin, Araya RM17 DIE Felge, und man hatte hinten U-Brakes am Bike... Die Entwicklung geht weiter! Und nicht alles was mal gehyped wurde ist heute noch gut! Der NN gehört zu diesen Produkten - zu seiner Zeit ein Meilenstein, da trotz Volumen und echtem Profil sehr leicht, was es bis dato so halt nicht gab. Inzwischen hat die Konkurrenz aber aufgeholt und z.T. deutlich überholt. Es ist mir ein Rätsel, warum Schwalbe an der TripleCompoundTechnologie so festhält - zumal teilweise die Billiglinie aus eigenem Haus besser greift, zumindest wenn mal 10-20% Gummi runter sind...



Ich fand den Panaracer Smoke und Dart sehr fein, dann den Mythos von IRC. Top Reifen. Wenn der in 2.4 gekommen wäre......
Das ich allerdings eine Zeitlang extra 1.95 gefahren bin, weil ALLE Zeitschriften meinten schmäler ist besser erzähl ich heute keinem mehr 

fasj


----------



## rick-the-big (7. August 2012)

Ok ich merk schon - wie auch im mopedforum, reifen sind immer ein gaaanz schlechtes Thema wo man eh nicht auf einen Nenner kommt ;-)


----------



## fotoschlumpf (8. August 2012)

mich wunderts weil 12,6 ist ca. das Gewicht des Carbon 1 von der Stange

ich sehes es, du hast die Reverv Sattelstütze nicht drauf, das bringt natürlich schon mal ca. 400gr


----------



## Matze. (8. August 2012)

> Ok ich merk schon - wie auch im mopedforum, reifen sind immer ein gaaanz schlechtes Thema wo man eh nicht auf einen Nenner kommt ;-)




Das kann man so sagen bei kaum einem Thema gehen die Meinungen und Erfahrungen so weit auseinander.

Ich fahre an meinem HT z.B. immer alte Conti Explorer 2,1 Faltreifen die es bei Stadler für 25 den Satz gibt . Ich könnte nicht sagen dass ich mit denen besonders rumrutsche. Da komme ich gut zurecht.
Die größere Pannenanfälligkeit merkt man aber schnell


----------



## Mojito_Mann (8. August 2012)

fotoschlumpf schrieb:


> mich wunderts weil 12,6 ist ca. das Gewicht des Carbon 1 von der Stange
> 
> ich sehes es, du hast die Reverv Sattelstütze nicht drauf, das bringt natürlich schon mal ca. 400gr



Das Carbon 1 hat laut Cannondale 12,7 kg. Also inkl. Pedale ca 13 kg. Was wundert dich jetzt?? Klar das Carbon 1 hat die leichtere Kurbel und den leichteren Laufradsatz. Sei es wie es ist, für ein Rad dieser Klasse ist es in meinen Augen leicht genug


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (8. August 2012)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> Ok ich merk schon - wie auch im mopedforum, reifen sind immer ein gaaanz schlechtes Thema wo man eh nicht auf einen Nenner kommt ;-)



Sehe ich nicht ganz so !

Wer mal eine Rubber Queen in 2.4 an der Front gefahren ist will nix anderes mehr ! 

Die meisten reden nur und heben Ihre "alten" Reifen in die Höhe aber versuchen nicht mal die Empfehlung eines anderen !

Egal........muss jeder selber wissen was er an Grip und Gewicht an seinem Bike benötigt !


----------



## JackRackam (9. August 2012)

Mojito_Mann schrieb:


> Das Carbon 1 hat laut Cannondale 12,7 kg. Also inkl. Pedale ca 13 kg. Was wundert dich jetzt?? Klar das Carbon 1 hat die leichtere Kurbel und den leichteren Laufradsatz. Sei es wie es ist, für ein Rad dieser Klasse ist es in meinen Augen leicht genug



Herstellerangaben so nicht speziell angegeben beziehen sich auf das tatsächliche Idealgewicht aus gewichtsselektierten Bauteilen und Rahmen in der kleinsten Größe.


----------



## Sagatasan (9. August 2012)

frage:

möchte mir jetzt eine 2012er reverb bestellen - hab ein 3er in rahmengröße M bei 172cm körpergröße

soll ich jetzt die 380er oder die 420er 31,6mm mit 125mm nehmen?? 

ich würd spontan die kürzere kaufen.

239 + versand find ich OK 

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...mit-Remote-Matchmaker-links-Modell-2012-.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (9. August 2012)

Kommt halt drauf an, wie weit deine Stütze derzeit draußen ist... 
Falls es ne 420er werden soll: siehe Signatur!!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (9. August 2012)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> frage:
> mÃ¶chte mir jetzt eine 2012er reverb bestellen - hab ein 3er in rahmengrÃ¶Ãe M bei 172cm kÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe
> soll ich jetzt die 380er oder die 420er 31,6mm mit 125mm nehmen??
> ich wÃ¼rd spontan die kÃ¼rzere kaufen.[/URL]



Mess doch einfach deine augenblickliche SattelstÃ¼tze 
(nur den sichtbaren Teil auÃerhalb des Rahmens bis zur Mitte der Sattelbefestigung) 
plus die Einstecktiefe der 2012'er Reverb !!!!
Fertig !

Auch nicht "ungÃ¼nstig" : Kindshock Supernatural mit Remote ab 199â¬


----------



## Sagatasan (9. August 2012)

bin jetzt im büro - es wird aber wohl die kürzere werden.... wie groß ist die einstecktiefe der 2012er???

danke für den link mit der kindshock!  gefällt mir noch besser als die reverb


----------



## Maui_Jim (9. August 2012)

Die Reverb gibt's gerade hier zum Kampfpreis
http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/rockshox/rockshox-sattelstuetze-reverb.html,a24013


----------



## AG85 (9. August 2012)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> frage:
> 
> möchte mir jetzt eine 2012er reverb bestellen - hab ein 3er in rahmengröße M bei 172cm körpergröße
> 
> ...


 
Ich fahre ebenfalls das Jekyll in m. Bin 1,75 bei einer Schrittlänge von 79cm. Bei mir geht es auf den mm mit der 420 und 125mm hub aus. 
Könnte also knapp werden. 
Aber wie schon von anderer Seite empfohlen, genau ausmessen!


----------



## chorge (9. August 2012)

Meine Freundin ist 1,74... Die Schrittlänge weiß ich nicht! Sie hat ebenfalls ein M, braucht aber die 420er, da sie den "statischen" Bereich etwa 8cm aus dem Rahmen ragen lassen muss, damit sie hoch genug sitzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fotoschlumpf (9. August 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht ganz so !
> 
> Wer mal eine Rubber Queen in 2.4 an der Front gefahren ist will nix anderes mehr !
> 
> ...



ich will mir unbedingt für Herbst/Winter einen LRS mit schweren Reifen besorgen, dann kann ich super vergleichen. Ruber Queen oder Fat Albert vorne ist gesetzt, bei Fat Albert auch den hinteren.
Ich hab hier sehr schöne Trails an der Isar, das ist für die kalte Jahreszeit top. Keine Zecken mehr, wunderschöne Landschaft, und alles was einen Trail ausmacht (aber auch viel Schlamm und Dreck). Da will ich den Test machen, eventuell auch Spike Reifen, ich hab da schon sehr gute Berichte gelesen.

Der 2-te LRS muss her, das Jekyll gebe ich nicht mehr her. Es hat mich 100% überzeugt.

Aktuell bin ich super froh um leichte Reifen, fahre Touren mit viel flachen Etappen und stelle langsam um auf ca. 1000hm in den Touren.


----------



## Sagatasan (9. August 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Meine Freundin ist 1,74... Die Schrittlänge weiß ich nicht! Sie hat ebenfalls ein M, braucht aber die 420er, da sie den "statischen" Bereich etwa 8cm aus dem Rahmen ragen lassen muss, damit sie hoch genug sitzt!



bei mir ist die sattelstütze auf mitte sattelstrebe gemessen 20.5cm heraußen... 

mit der 385er - 125 supernatural muss sichs leicht ausgehen - die ist dann ca. 18cm im rahmen versenkt!


----------



## rick-the-big (9. August 2012)

Ich hab die ks drin. Top teil, kann nix schlechtes drüber sagen


----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (9. August 2012)

Ist das Sitzrohr des M soviel kürzer als L? Ich hab bei 1,78m ("normale" SL) die 380er Reverb bis auf ein/zwei mm voll versenkt.


----------



## tuxracer (10. August 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Die "Suchfunktion" ist dein Freund... und hier steht auch schon eingies im Tread.
> 
> z.B.
> 
> ...



Habe bei Toxoholics angerufen und die meinten auch: einschicken. Ich wollte dann grade den Dyad ausbauen als mir auffiel, dass die Alu-Reduzierhülsen nicht im Dämpferauge drehen sondern gegen den Rahmen. Entsprechend sehen die Seitenflächen aus. So wie bei
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9546311&postcount=20. Bei der Unteren Reduzierhülse es sogar noch schlimmer: beim hin und her Drehen des Dämpfers rutscht erst die ganze Hülse durch die Aufnahme am Rahmen bis sie an der Schraube anschlägt, die dann der neue Drehpunkt ist.
Das ganze geht bis 9 Nm Anzugsmoment so. Weiter habe ich nicht gedreht, weil Cannondale 8 Nm vorgibt. Ich bin mir daher nicht mehr so sicher, ob das "Tocken" im straffen 90-mm-Modus am Anfang von kleinen aber schnellen Stößen wirklich vom Dämpferinneren kommen. Es klingt nämlich schon sehr hart und metallisch.

Ist es bei allen Jekylls so, dass die Gleitlager schwerer laufen als die eingeklemmten Reduzierhülsen und gehört das so?
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass ich mit mehr Anzugsmoment Kraftschluss zwischen der Reduzierhülse und dem Rahmen erzeugen kann, allerdings hab ich so meine Zweifel, dem M6-Gewinde in Alu deutlich mehr zu zumuten. Mit ist auch aufgefallen, dass der Dämpfer in den Aufnahmen sehr deutlich seitlich kippen kann bis 5-6 Nm. Demnach wird dieses Moment nur dazu aufgewendet um die Aufnahme formschlüssig an den Dämpfer zu biegen und nur weniger als die Hälfte trägt zur Klemmung bei. Müsste man da nicht etwas breitere Reduzierhülsen einbauen?


----------



## chorge (10. August 2012)

Hol dir Huber-Buchsen!! Dann hast du deine Ruhe!!


----------



## JackRackam (10. August 2012)

pastajunkie schrieb:


> Die Reverb gibt's gerade hier zum Kampfpreis
> http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/rockshox/rockshox-sattelstuetze-reverb.html,a24013



Auf dem Bild ist das 2011 Modell.
Gibt es hier sogar noch günstiger...
Aber sagt mal für was ist den das Teil bei dem 2012 Modell????: Endurohülse



Grüßle JackR


----------



## Maui_Jim (10. August 2012)

JackRackam schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild ist das 2011 Modell.



Siehste, ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, danke. Hab meine bei Hibike gekauft, die haben aber nicht immer alle Größen da, daher dachte ich Stadler wäre der bessere Tipp. Für was die Endurohülse ist, weiß ich auch nicht... Hab ich mir beim Einbau angeschaut, überlegt und dann weggelegt ;(


----------



## tuxracer (10. August 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Hol dir Huber-Buchsen!! Dann hast du deine Ruhe!!



Ich denke, dass dürfte an dem prinzipiellen Problem der Aufnahme nichts ändern. Die Reduzierhülsen sind 15,8 mm breit und die Aufnahme 0,3 mm (!) größer. Und es sind eben erstmal 5-6 Nm aufzubringen, um diese Lücke zu schließen. Deswegen rutscht der Dämpfer in der unteren Aufnahme beim Drehen auch hin und her, weil er streng genommen nur an 2 Punkten (durch das Zusammendrücken) fixiert ist und nicht auf den ganzen Flächen. Sind solche Toleranzen Standard in der Branche? Am Headshok Steuersatzsystem sieht man, dass sie es eigentlich besser können.

Mit wie viel Drehmoment zieht ihr eure Dämpferschrauben an?


----------



## Michael_H (10. August 2012)

pastajunkie schrieb:


> Für was die Endurohülse ist, weiß ich auch nicht... Hab ich mir beim Einbau angeschaut, überlegt und dann weggelegt ;(



Damit kann man den Verstellbereich begrenzen, wenn man nicht die ganzen 125 mm nutzen möchte. 
Ich bestelle eigentlich immer bei hibike, weil sich das mit den 6% Dimb Rabat schon lohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mojito_Mann (11. August 2012)

Falls jemand Interesse hat, Rabe Bikes in MÃ¼nchen verkauft das 2012er Jekyll Carbon 2 fÃ¼r 2.999 â¬!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (11. August 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Wollte nur kurz mitteilen das mein Fox Dyad-Dämpfer schon wieder defekt ist also der Kolben wieder für ca. 5mm zu sehen ist !
> Der war jetzt erst vor wenigen Wochen zur Garantiereparatur !
> Irgendwas ist mit dem Ding faul weil wenn ich den Reset durchführe ist wieder alles OK......
> ...



.....und wieder hi an alle die es interessiert,

Mein Dyad ist Mitte der Woche wieder von der 2. Reklamationsrep. zurück gekommen !

-Kolben ist nicht zu sehen (hoffentlich länger) ! 
-Geräusche (klacken) beim Einfedern auf den ersten Millimetern...auch weg ! 

Kurz vor dem dem Einsenden hatte ich noch festgestellt das die Geometrie-Verstellfunktion (Elevate- Downhillmodus) 
nicht mehr funzt......das heisst der Dyad kommt nicht nur nicht mehr aus dem SAG-Tal (wie bereits diskutiert) 
sondern der Elevate-Modus (90mm) geht gar nicht mehr !!!! 
In beiden Stellungen ist Downhill-Modus mit tiefem Tretlager angesagt !
So eine Sche....... sag ich euch !

Ich versuche jetzt einen Dyad-Austausch zu erzwingen denn das Dreckding will ich nicht mehr haben !!!

So langsam habe ich die Nase voll !
Toxoholics habe ich bereits säuerlich angeschrieben !
Ich werde berichten !

Grüße Big-L


----------



## fotoschlumpf (11. August 2012)

mit Kolben nicht mehr zu sehen meinst du er geht wieder 100% rein?

Kenne zum Glück das Problem nicht würde mich aber Interessieren wie das aussieht.


----------



## fasj (12. August 2012)

Hi,
habe zum Glück bisher keine offensichtliche Probleme mit dem Dämpfer.

Gestern hab ich allerdings den Dämpfer neu eingestellt.
Aus dem Ventil kam mir beim Luftablassen Öl entgegen. 

Hab ich ein Problem ?

fasj


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (12. August 2012)

fasj schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe zum Glück bisher keine offensichtliche Probleme mit dem Dämpfer.
> 
> Gestern hab ich allerdings den Dämpfer neu eingestellt.
> ...



Nein, das ist nur Schmieröl !!!!


----------



## fotoschlumpf (12. August 2012)

konnte von euch schon einer den Dämpfer des Triggers etwas unter die Lupe nehmen.

Der Scott Dämpfer mit den 3 Stufen sieht im Vergleich zum DYAD richtig niedlich und leicht aus. D.h. die bekommen auch bei 150mm das mit dem Dämpfer gut hin.

Wäre das was zur Optimierung am Jekyll, die Rahmen sehen sich ja nicht gerade unähnlich.
Temperaturproblemen im AM Bereicht sollte man damit nicht bekommen.


----------



## fotoschlumpf (13. August 2012)

also die Idee mit dem kleine DYAD und einem zweiten XC LRS + leichter Sattel gefällt mir immer besser. Das ganze macht Sinn mit dem Carbon Rahmen, da stimmt das Gewicht. Da sollten < 11kg möglich sein und das ist schon ordentlich.

Der Tausch würde mal gerade 15 Minuten dauern für LRS + DYAD + Druckeinstellung und schon könntest zwischen Tourer und AM+ wechseln.

Mal sehen wo man Abmessungen her bekommt.


----------



## JackRackam (13. August 2012)

fotoschlumpf schrieb:


> also die Idee mit dem kleine DYAD und einem zweiten XC LRS + leichter Sattel gefällt mir immer besser. Das ganze macht Sinn mit dem Carbon Rahmen, da stimmt das Gewicht. Da sollten < 11kg möglich sein und das ist schon ordentlich.
> 
> Der Tausch würde mal gerade 15 Minuten dauern für LRS + DYAD + Druckeinstellung und schon könntest zwischen Tourer und AM+ wechseln.
> 
> *Mal sehen wo man Abmessungen her bekommt*.



Die Frage ist eher ob man den überhaupt solo bekommt. Gewicht sparen lohnt in dem Bereich an der rotierenden Masse, d.h. den LR.
Ob der Dämpfer des Triggers wirklich so viel leichter ist, dass ein Austausch lohnt? Hab zwar nicht geschaut, aber vielleicht gibt es ja einen normalen einstufigen Pullshockdämpfer der rein passt, wenn man unbedingt Gewicht sparen will.


----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (13. August 2012)

@fotoschlumpf

Is nich dein Ernst oder? Du willst einen anderen (und wahrscheinlich komplett ungeeigneten) Dämpfer einbauen, nur um vielleicht 100g zu sparen??? Ich bezweifle, dass der "kleine DYAD" die gleiche Kennlinie und das Einbaumaß des unseres Dyad hat. 

Aber wenn's klappt: informiere CD, die könnten richtig Kohle sparen wenn sie einen Dämpfer aus dem Programm nehmen könnten und alle Jekylls leichter anbieten. Evtl. springt ja als Belohnung für den Tip nen Scalpel für dich raus, DAS wäre dann leich uiuiui 

Bei dem was du mit deinem Jekyll machst wäre ein Zweitfahrrad langsam günstiger oder?  Dann könntest du auch deinem Jekyll seine Eier wieder anschrauben 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-lo (13. August 2012)

fotoschlumpf schrieb:


> also die idee mit dem kleine dyad und einem zweiten xc lrs + leichter sattel gefällt mir immer besser. Das ganze macht sinn mit dem carbon rahmen, da stimmt das gewicht. Da sollten < 11kg möglich sein und das ist schon ordentlich.
> 
> Der tausch würde mal gerade 15 minuten dauern für lrs + dyad + druckeinstellung und schon könntest zwischen tourer und am+ wechseln.
> 
> Mal sehen wo man abmessungen her bekommt.


----------



## Maui_Jim (13. August 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Nein, das ist nur Schmieröl !!!!



Das hatte ich auch mal, vor ca. 3 Monaten! Seither keine Probleme mehr. Das es Schmieröl ist erleichtert mich trotz allem. Danke für die Info...


----------



## fotoschlumpf (13. August 2012)

Alpha-Wiesel schrieb:


> @fotoschlumpf
> 
> Is nich dein Ernst oder? Du willst einen anderen (und wahrscheinlich komplett ungeeigneten) Dämpfer einbauen, nur um vielleicht 100g zu sparen??? Ich bezweifle, dass der "kleine DYAD" die gleiche Kennlinie und das Einbaumaß des unseres Dyad hat.
> 
> ...


 

da bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das nur 100gr sind, wenn du dir die Räder ansiehst kommt bei mir einfach der Verdacht nach maximal leichten Lenkwinkeländerungen und Gewichtsoptimierung (Dämpfer, Steckachsen, Rahmen, Laufräder, Sattel, Lefty, Reverb: 12,7 -> 10.5, da muss was vom Dämpfer dabei sein, aber auhc die Kennlinie ist doch schon spannend, mal nicht ans Gewicht gedacht)
Warum man dem Trigger kein 650B verpasst hat verstehe ich ja nicht aber eventuell ist es ja ein glücklicher Umstand. Das Bike hätte sie bekommen müssen, naja so können sie halt 2014 noch mal updaten und Kunder ködern.
Schau dir mal ein Scott an, am Genius sind die Dämpfer derart klein und überschaubar im Vergleich zum großen DYAD. Da glaub ich nicht an nur 100gr, kann aber auch nicht sagen was die Scott aushalten, schaun schon extrem putzig aus (gefallen tun sie mir nicht).
Wenn es mrt gelingt überrede ich mal einen Bekannten das zu versuchen, hoffe es gelingt. Nach der Messe sollte es ja nicht mehr so lange dauenr bis welche kommen. 


Also lasst uns da einfach mal die Ohren offen halten, ich hätte nichts dagegen wenn man an diesem Rad weitere Opotionen hätte.
Für mich immer mehr mein Traumrad, hab jetzt ca. 1000km runter und
es passt einfach alles. Auch meine Knie haben sich schon lange nicht mehr so wohl gefühlt am Bike.


----------



## fotoschlumpf (13. August 2012)

d-lo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 235525


 

kann deine Reaktion nicht wirklich verstehen, also wenn du da nicht mal einen Test machen möchtest verstehe ich dich nicht.

Gerade diese 3 x 2 Einstellungen (Talas x DYAD) machen doch Lust noch mehr Möglichkeiten zu bekommen.

Ich kombiniere permanent und bin einfach begeistert wie stark sich das bemerkbar macht.


----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (13. August 2012)

Er meint das wirklich ernst  :screwy:


----------



## fotoschlumpf (13. August 2012)

JackRackam schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher ob man den überhaupt solo bekommt. Gewicht sparen lohnt in dem Bereich an der rotierenden Masse, d.h. den LR.
> Ob der Dämpfer des Triggers wirklich so viel leichter ist, dass ein Austausch lohnt? Hab zwar nicht geschaut, aber vielleicht gibt es ja einen normalen einstufigen Pullshockdämpfer der rein passt, wenn man unbedingt Gewicht sparen will.


 
das würde ich nicht machen, diese beide Modi sind aktuell das große Plus an diesem Bike (subjektiv für mich). Hätte nie gedacht wie gut das in der Praxis klappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-lo (13. August 2012)

Alpha-Wiesel schrieb:


> Er meint das wirklich ernst  :screwy:



Langsam befürchte ich das auch...


----------



## NoX_Rider (13. August 2012)

solangsam versteh ich auch  "malario"  ausm 29" Forum


----------



## fotoschlumpf (13. August 2012)

Alpha-Wiesel schrieb:


> Er meint das wirklich ernst :screwy:


 
klaro doch, nur wird es, wie schon geschrieben, kein Einzelkaufangebot dafür geben, wie so oft bei Cannondale.

Alleine schon um zu wissen wie kritisch die Kennlinie bei diesen beiden Bikes ist. Das brennt doch unter den Nägeln. Ich zerlege ja nicht gerne aber mal schnell so einen Dämpfer hinschrauben wäre super ok für mich.

Würde mich wundern wenn keiner so einen Versuch startet, wenn ich die Möglichkeit bekomme mach ich das sofort.

Gewisse Name bitte nicht erwähnen, muss nicht sein, wir lassen diese bösen Posts.


----------



## fotoschlumpf (13. August 2012)

ach ja, wenn einer seinen DYAD mal gerade wieder zum Service bringt, bitte mal auf ide Waage damit!!!!


----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (13. August 2012)

Hier gibts ne Rubrik "Gewichte"... das is sicher das Paradies für so AM-Kastrierer.. und deinen viel zu fetten DYAD gibts da auch schon 
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-3062/fox-dampfer-dyad-rt2

Trainier doch mal ausgiebig Wheelie... Das würde dir sofort ~1kg fürs Vorderrad sparen


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (13. August 2012)

fotoschlumpf schrieb:


> ach ja, wenn einer seinen DYAD mal gerade wieder zum Service bringt, bitte mal auf ide Waage damit!!!!



Kann ich machen weil meiner geht jetzt innerhalb weniger Wochen zum 3. Mal zu Toxoholics !
Das Schei.......ding ! 

Ok....hat sich schon erledigt wie ich gerade gelesen habe !


----------



## Puls220 (13. August 2012)

Gewicht war in den Reviews mit mit 703g angegeben. - k.A. ob mit oder ohne Buchsen

Den Dämpfer aus dem Trigger oder Claymore einzubauen ist mit Sicherheit 'ne Schnapsidee: da passen dann weder Hub noch Einbaulänge, zumal Dicke Reifen bei mir so schon bis zum Sitzrohr "durchschlagen".


----------



## Mojito_Mann (13. August 2012)

Alpha-Wiesel schrieb:


> Hier gibts ne Rubrik "Gewichte"... das is sicher das Paradies für so AM-Kastrierer.. und deinen viel zu fetten DYAD gibts da auch schon
> http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-3062/fox-dampfer-dyad-rt2
> 
> Trainier doch mal ausgiebig Wheelie... Das würde dir sofort ~1kg fürs Vorderrad sparen


----------



## muschi (13. August 2012)

Und da frag mich noch einer warum ich den entschleunigten Schlumpf nicht leiden mag.


----------



## Matze. (13. August 2012)

malario schrieb:


> Und da frag mich noch einer warum ich den entschleunigten Schlumpf nicht leiden mag.



 es brennt zwar in den Fingern den Schwachsinn zu kommentieren, aber ich habe mir sagen lassen die Ignorier-Funktion wäre besser. Funktioniert gut, so lange die anderen ihn nicht zitieren, dann liest man es doch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-lo (14. August 2012)

Matze. schrieb:


> es brennt zwar in den Fingern den Schwachsinn zu kommentieren, aber ich habe mir sagen lassen die Ignorier-Funktion wäre besser. Funktioniert gut, so lange die anderen ihn nicht zitieren, dann liest man es doch...



Ab jetzt wird alles zitiert. Ich finde, es sollte jeder mitleiden. Mitgehangen, mitgefangen. Oder wie sagt man so schön: geteiltes Leid ist doppeltes Leid...


----------



## fotoschlumpf (14. August 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Kann ich machen weil meiner geht jetzt innerhalb weniger Wochen zum 3. Mal zu Toxoholics !
> Das Schei.......ding !
> 
> Ok....hat sich schon erledigt wie ich gerade glesen habe !



hab die Info unter Teile auf der Waage gefunden,sind 606gr.

Im Verglecih eine RP23 203mm 270gr, ist tatsächlich noch ihm Rahmen, sieht wuchtiger aus. Mal gespannt was die kleine DYAT wiegt


----------



## Ponch (14. August 2012)

Sind trotzdem weit über 300gr. Spar die mal woanders ein...dann wird es teuer!


----------



## fotoschlumpf (14. August 2012)

Matze. schrieb:


> es brennt zwar in den Fingern den Schwachsinn zu kommentieren, aber ich habe mir sagen lassen die Ignorier-Funktion wäre besser. Funktioniert gut, so lange die anderen ihn nicht zitieren, dann liest man es doch...



Ich bin gestern über den Leichtbau AM Thread gestolpert, Jungs jetzt ist mir einiges klar geworden.

Ich hatte ja schon den Vorwurf Troll usw. gehört, ist eich eigentlich klar was ihr euch da gefallen läßt und wie ihr euch in Schubladen drängen lässt und wie ihr als Troll dabei agiert (das scheint auch nicht so klar zu sein was man unter einem Troll versteht)

Da zeigen Bike super tolle Umbauten und der geschulte Troll erkennt sofort einen Rocking Ron usw.. Und sofort geht das stereotype Gebrabel los, blos keine Freude überlassen, wäre schade die Gelegenheit ausgelassen zu haben (kotz)

Das ist der Hammer, Wahnsinn, rasch aufwachen würde ich mal sagen. Wenn da einer im Mittelgebirge sein AM mit schnellen Reifen ausstattet nennt man das zweckmäßig.

Da haben sich die Rollen ja super verteilt und etabliert. 

Glückwunsch

fotoschlumpf


----------



## rick-the-big (14. August 2012)

Zum teil hat er ja recht dass man mit dem jekyll auch leichtbau betreiben kann...aber teilweise lese ich auch echt Schwachsinn...Nen rocket ron z.b. hat null pannensicherheit und ich würde ihn mir höchstens in einem rennen aufziehen, wo ich dann aber widerrum kein jekyll fahren würde ;-) :-D
aber auch ich Habs so gemacht u mein jekyll eher AM mäßig aufgebaut mit rel. leichtem lrs, carbon, xtr und nobbys. fährt sich super so in unserer Gegend und bei meinem einsatzzweck, aber iwo ist auch mal Schluss :-D


----------



## Sagatasan (14. August 2012)

Matze. schrieb:


> es brennt zwar in den Fingern den Schwachsinn zu kommentieren, aber ich habe mir sagen lassen die Ignorier-Funktion wäre besser. Funktioniert gut, so lange die anderen ihn nicht zitieren, dann liest man es doch...



danke für den tip - done! 

hab heute die KS Supernatural 125er bekommen - freu mich auf die erste ausfahrt ohne nerviges absteigen und sattel verstellen


----------



## Matze. (14. August 2012)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> danke für den tip - done!
> 
> hab heute die KS Supernatural 125er bekommen - freu mich auf die erste ausfahrt ohne nerviges absteigen und sattel verstellen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 235626





Schönes Bild, Jekyll und Kinderwagen


----------



## Funsports_Z (15. August 2012)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> Zum teil hat er ja recht dass man mit dem jekyll auch leichtbau betreiben kann...aber teilweise lese ich auch echt Schwachsinn...Nen rocket ron z.b. hat null pannensicherheit und ich würde ihn mir höchstens in einem rennen aufziehen, wo ich dann aber widerrum kein jekyll fahren würde ;-) :-D
> aber auch ich Habs so gemacht u mein jekyll eher AM mäßig aufgebaut mit rel. leichtem lrs, carbon, xtr und nobbys. fährt sich super so in unserer Gegend und bei meinem einsatzzweck, aber iwo ist auch mal Schluss :-D





Ganz ehrlich, wenn man so (auf) ne AM Leichtbau/Race Nummer macht, dann macht sie auch konsequent und fängt nich mit som  Spielkram wie den Reifen an, sondern schmeißt erstma die Foxe raus un baut ne Lefty Max carbon rein. (mit allen bekannten schon diskutierten Vor- und Nachteilen). Und dann kann man ma über die restlichen Teile nachdenken.


----------



## rick-the-big (15. August 2012)

Naja und wenn einem die foxe eigentlich ganz gut gefällt? ;-) ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankentourer (15. August 2012)

Hat jemand von euch in den *Carbonrahmen* kleine *Eindruckstellen* oder Dellen geschafft? Ist jemanden schon der Rahmen gebrochen? Bin heute in Flims bei einer etwas (zu) engen Serpentine an einem Felsen mit der Kettenstrebe hängen geblieben und das Carbon hat einen tiefen Kratzer (2mm). 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Austausch von Einzelstücken beim Carbonrahmen z.B Kettenstrebe? Befürchte so was kann mir öfters passieren, da ich noch nicht so fit im Umsetzen bin.


----------



## JackRackam (18. August 2012)

..stelle auch mal meine Rad rein:




hier in den französischen Alpen am Mont-Blanc Massiv:







...war supergeil 

Mehr im Fotoalbum. Auch meine Selbstbau-Kefü


----------



## CicliB (21. August 2012)

ThomasF. schrieb:


> Auf der Achse rechts ist ein Shimm, wenn man den nach innen schiebt kann man das Axial-Spiel ausgleichen. Fixisert wird der Shimm mit der Klemme (Inbus-Schraube) am Hebel.
> Eigentlich gibt es da ein kleines Werkzeug mit dem man den Shimm reindrücken kann (sollte der kompetente CD-Händler haben).
> 
> -Thomas



Hallo,
um das Thema nochmal aufzugreifen, folgendes (Jekyll 4):
Habe am We gemerkt, das was mit meinem Hinterbau nicht stimmt.
Bei kleineren Sprüngen hörte ich bei der Landung immer ein Knarzen.
Daraufhin mal das Hinterrad gepackt und hin und her gedrückt.
Dabei kam auch dies Knack/Knarzgeräusch zustande.
Dachte erst, das die Nabe Spiel hat, jedoch durch Laufradwechsel blieb das Problem.
Habe dann fest gestellt, das an der roten Achse in der Wippe (die direkt über dem Dämpfer) sich die Wippe dort mitbewegt und somit auch das Geräusch verursacht.

Die Inbusschrauben habe ich kontrolliert -> Fest.
Habe auch mal die Achse raus genommen, keine Auffälligkeiten, die Lager habe ich mit Hand so nicht raus bekommen (Sind die eingepresst?)
Alles wieder eingebaut, leider weiterhin das gleiche Fehlerbild

Weiß hier noch wer Rat???


----------



## canno-range (21. August 2012)

Werden wohl die Dämpferbuchsen sein. Damit hatten hier schon etliche Andere Probleme. 

Empfehlung: Austausch gegen Huber Bushings.


----------



## CicliB (21. August 2012)

canno-range schrieb:


> Werden wohl die Dämpferbuchsen sein. Damit hatten hier schon etliche Andere Probleme.
> 
> Empfehlung: Austausch gegen Huber Bushings.



Ähm, ich bin mal so frei und nehme zur Veranschaulichung diese Bilder von lahura:
Dies sah bei mir auch so aus, habe diese dann neu eingesetzt, danach saß dies auf beiden Seiten wieder mittig.

Jedoch bei mir macht die andere rote durchgängige Buchse die Probleme.
Wenn ich das Hinterrad seitlich hin- und her bewege,dann sieht, spürt und hört man deutlich, wie dort die Wippe sich seitlich bewegen/flexen lässt.
Hier har der Aus- und erneute Einbau  leider keine Besserung gebracht

Hier sollen die Huber Bushings helfen???


----------



## canno-range (22. August 2012)

Dann wohl eher nicht. Die Lager sind in Ordnung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (22. August 2012)

Bei mir war das bike von Neuheit auch katastrophal montiert - mit viel seitlichem Spiel an beiden Wippen-Achsen.

Im Handbuch ist ein Tool (glaube KP169) erwähnt, dass zur korrekten Einstellung des Lagerspiels an den Wippen dient.

Ich hab' damals bei meinem Händler Stress gemacht, der musste das Tool erst bei Cannondale bestellen und hat dann alles sauber eingestellt.

Zwischenzeitlich haben sich einige Hinterbaulager vorzeitig verabschiedet - woran die lausig Erstmontage sicher nicht ganz unschuldig war. Letzlich hat der Händler auch die gesamte Neulagerung des Hinterbaus die nach 6 Monaten fällig war auf seine Kappe genommen...


----------



## roli888 (22. August 2012)

Hier ein paar Fotos vom Urlaubsspass auf Elba, geniale Trails wie geschaffen fürs Jekyll . Leider ist ab der 2. Woche ein knacken irgendwo vom Tretlager (BB30 mit Sram S2210) oder vom Hinterbau aufgetreten. Hab zu Hause alles zerlegt, gereinigt und wieder gefettet momentan ist kein Geräusch zu hören und ich hoffe das bleibt auch so. Anmerkung: die Schwalbes haben trotz nur 1,2 bar schlauchlos alles überstanden wobei die Steine schon sehr scharfkantig waren und Napoleons Wege nicht unbedingt als unruppig zu bezeichnen wären.


----------



## CicliB (22. August 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Bei mir war das bike von Neuheit auch katastrophal montiert - mit viel seitlichem Spiel an beiden Wippen-Achsen.
> 
> Im Handbuch ist ein Tool (glaube KP169) erwähnt, dass zur korrekten Einstellung des Lagerspiels an den Wippen dient.
> 
> ...



Danke für diese Auskunft.
Gerade nen Termin bei Bunny Hop gemacht, ist ja schließlich erst vor acht Monaten bei denen gekauft worden.
Blöd ist, das direkt im Anschluss der Bike Urlaub in Braunlage startet:-(
Hoffe das es das überlebt (falls die Werkstatt erstmal nicht weiter weiß)


----------



## Bernstein84 (22. August 2012)

Ich würde die Kollegen von Bunny Hop auf den Thread aufmerksam machen wegen den Lagereinstelltool und Deinen Fotos. Michael liest hier öfters mit  
Die geben sich sehr viel Mühe und haben Ahnung. Das wird schon!


----------



## fknobel (23. August 2012)

Im Übrigen braucht man nicht zwingend das Lagereinstell Tool. Eine Gummierte Schraubzwinge und FIngerspizengefühl tut es auch! 

Zum Knarzen im Tretlager...

Hab gerade meine Alpen Tour hinter mir. Am zweiten Tag hat sich ein Lager verabschiedet. Die geräuschentwicklung ist übel... Lager Tauschen und am besten mit Locktit einpressen. Dann sollte ruhe sein!

Ein großes Problem ist jedoch auf dauer Wasser. Da das Tretlagergehäuse keine Abfluss Löcher hat, sammelt sich Wasser direkt am lager. Was auf dauer zum defekt führt weil die Lager vergammeln.


----------



## roli888 (23. August 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Im Übrigen braucht man nicht zwingend das Lagereinstell Tool. Eine Gummierte Schraubzwinge und FIngerspizengefühl tut es auch!
> 
> Zum Knarzen im Tretlager...
> 
> ...



Also mein Jekyll Carbon 2 hat ein Loch unten im Tretlagergehäuse wo theoretish das Wasser abfliessen kann, bei den BB30 lagern ist mir aufgefallen dass sich eigentlich überhaupt keine richtige Abdichtung zum Schutz der Lager an der Achse befindet (nur die 2 schwarzen Metallscheiben) und somit sehr viel Staub eindringen kann. Natürlich sind die Lager selbst Staub ud Wasserdicht aber der Dreck den ich da am Wochenende nach ca. 1000km und 25000hm bis jetzt rausgeholt habe war enorm. Mir ist auch der unrunde Lauf des linken Lagers aufgefallen jedoch hatte ich noch keine Lust das zu tauschen muss es erst bestellen um nicht auf dem trockenen zu sitzen und nicht Biken gehen zu können.


----------



## Andi_85 (23. August 2012)

An meiner FSA Kurbel haben selbst die 2 schwarzen Metallscheiben gefehlt. Da waren die Lager noch ungeschützter!

Mit dem Umbau auf eine X0 Kurbel musste ich dann noch die 2 Scheiben extra nachbestellen. Da sonst die Breite vom Tretlagergehäuse nicht gepasst hätte.
Hatte dieses Problem sonst noch jemand?


----------



## dasphonk (24. August 2012)

Ich wollte Euch Mal zum Dauerthema Reifen befragen. Bisher bin ich immer mit "Allmountain-Reifen" (Nobby Nic, Mountain King,...)unterwegs gewesen. Das ist ja irgendwie alles ganz nett, wenn man nicht nur die Berge hoch will und auch mal nur im Wald in der Ebene fährt, aber irgendwie will ich mal umsteigen.

Wenn ich schon ein Jekyll mit viel Federweg habe, dann will ich ja auch ins Gelände. Ob ich nun 5 Sekunden schneller den Berg rauf bin, ist mir mittlerweile nicht mehr so wichtig, Rollwiderstand ist also nicht so das Prio1 Thema. Reifengewicht spielt bei meinem Kampfgewicht um 95kg wohl auch nicht so die Rolle.

Ich fahre hauptsächlich im Harz und da wird es auch mal glatt und glitschig auf Felsen oder auch matschig auf waldigen Untergrund.

Bei den Maxxisreifen steige ich nicht so ganz durch, könnt ihr mir da mit einer kleinen Einführung helfen. Gelesen habe ich bisher, dass wohl der Ardent und/oder Highroller und/oder Minion ganz passend wären. Welche Größen passen gut zu einem Jekyll?

Danke für die Tipps

Achja....bei Tubeless will ich gerne bleiben


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (24. August 2012)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Ich sag nur Rubber Queen 2.4 !!!
> Echt der beste Reifen.....halt ein bisschen schwerer.
> An zweiter Stelle kommt für mich der Fat Albert 2.4 !
> 
> ...


----------



## fotoschlumpf (24. August 2012)

was willst du damit sagen: Das ist ja irgendwie alles ganz nett, wenn man nicht nur die Berge hoch  will und auch mal nur im Wald in der Ebene fährt, aber irgendwie will  ich mal umsteigen.

Was ist genau dein Ziel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasphonk (25. August 2012)

Du hast Recht, da habe ich mich nicht richtig klar ausgedrückt. Ich will einfach richtig guten Grip vor allem bergab. Der Reifen soll möglichst wetterunabhängig sein. Also auf trockenen verblockten Abfahrten mit ordentlichen Felsen möglichst genauso gut funktionieren, wie bei Regenfahrten bergab im Schlamm.

Ein anständiger Pannenschutz ist auch auf der Liste....


----------



## JackRackam (25. August 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> dasphonk schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Tubeless bei der Queen........noch nicht probiert aber bald starte ich mal einen Versuch !!!
> ...


----------



## hafrazi (25. August 2012)

JackRackam schrieb:


> Big-Uphill-L schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das interessiert mich auch, da lt. Continental die UST Version *nicht* die "Chili Compound" Gummimischung hat, und *nicht* aus Germany kommt...
> ...


----------



## chorge (25. August 2012)

UST RQ 2.4 ist definitiv BCC! Aber eben sehr schwer...
Die normale RQ wird mit etwas Liebe (vorher ausschrubben, oft schwenken) auch nach ein paar Tagen dicht mit 60-80ml Milch. Geht problemlos!


----------



## JackRackam (25. August 2012)

Ah danke gut zu wissen. Entweder die haben den Produktionsstandort gewechselt oder aber die Webseite richtiggestellt. Vor ein paar Wochen war das definitiv noch anders.
Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Puls220 (25. August 2012)

Ich bin 1 Jahr lang RQ 2.4 UST (BBC) gefahren.

Sehr guter Grip, super Pannensicherheit, relativ wenig Verschleiß, aber eben auch schwer. Wer damit klarkommt hat in jedem Fall einen super Reifen.

Bin dann auf MKII Protection 2.4 (nur tubeless Ready auch BBC) gewechselt. Etwas weniger Grip, auch ziemlich pannensicher, aber wesentlich leichter. Bis vor einer Woche auch problemlos, dann ist mir mir schlagartig der Vorderreifen von der Felge (vorne) gesprungen - Das Manöver war zugegeben etwas ungeschickt, beim (langsamen) runterfahren einer steilen Böschung hab ich zu weit eingeschlagen, wodurch das Vorderrad ziemlich quer stand.

Dann ist der Reifen von der Felge, Luft war schlagartig draußen und ich bin über den Lenker... zum Glück ist nix passiert. Ich werde am Vorderrad jetzt erstmal wieder echten UST fahren, da soll es in extremen Situationen wohl auch vorkommen (hab ich auch schon mit Schlauch+Reifen geschafft - der verliert dann aber zumindest nicht sofort alle Luft) aber UST sitzt schon strammer in der Felge als tubeless ready-

Hab' noch einen Fat Albert 2.35 UST im Keller - mal schauen, ob Schwalbe die letzten Jahre auch Fortschritte gemacht hat...


----------



## chorge (25. August 2012)

Die RQ hält auch auf trockenem Boden... Neulich in Livigno:


----------



## chorge (26. August 2012)

Gaaanz viele Bilder mit Jekyll:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.462737663760176.112730.100000718406991&type=1&l=3ba5ca7b78


----------



## fotoschlumpf (26. August 2012)

Also ich kann 2013 kaum erwarten, es wurde eine Überarbeitung Rocket Ron 2,35 oder 2,4 angekündigt. Der RR hat immer gut abgeschnitten und soll noch mal schneller laufen, bessere Seitenstollen bekommen und eine höhere Pannensicherheit liefern. Gewicht wie immer super, dürfte unter Nobby Nic liegen.

Natürlich fahre ich im AM Bereich!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (26. August 2012)

fotoschlumpf schrieb:


> Also ich kann 2013 kaum erwarten, es wurde eine Überarbeitung Rocket Ron 2,35 oder 2,4 angekündigt. Der RR hat immer gut abgeschnitten und soll noch mal schneller laufen, bessere Seitenstollen bekommen und eine höhere Pannensicherheit liefern. Gewicht wie immer super, dürfte unter Nobby Nic liegen.
> 
> Natürlich fahre ich im AM Bereich!!!!



Na da must du doch unbedingt zuschlagen !!!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (26. August 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Gaaanz viele Bilder mit Jekyll:
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.462737663760176.112730.100000718406991&type=1&l=3ba5ca7b78



Klasse Bilder in geiler Gegend mit geilen Trails !


----------



## fotoschlumpf (26. August 2012)

hier ein Bericht dazu:

http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2012/05/28/schwalbe-produktneuheiten-2013-rocket-ron-ii-und-650b/


----------



## chorge (26. August 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Klasse Bilder in geiler Gegend mit geilen Trails !



Danke!
Ich bin grad noch am weiter Bilder hochladen... sind erst etwa 50%!


----------



## chorge (26. August 2012)

fotoschlumpf schrieb:


> Also ich kann 2013 kaum erwarten, es wurde eine Überarbeitung Rocket Ron 2,35 oder 2,4 angekündigt. Der RR hat immer gut abgeschnitten und soll noch mal schneller laufen, bessere Seitenstollen bekommen und eine höhere Pannensicherheit liefern. Gewicht wie immer super, dürfte unter Nobby Nic liegen.
> 
> Natürlich fahre ich im AM Bereich!!!!



Wenn man bedenkt, wie shice der NobbyNic ist - ich glaub den neuen RR bau ich mir ins Claymore...


----------



## fotoschlumpf (26. August 2012)

was du am NobbyNic kritisieren kannst ist der schlechte Halt bei Nässe, bzgl. Sicherheit ist er absolut ok. Bzgl. Haltbarkeit ist er öfter zu tauschen, das ist zu verschmerzen wenn es dir um Sicherheit geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (26. August 2012)

Der NN ist und bleibt ein reiner CC-Reifen!!! Sobald das Gelände zum echten Gelände wird, macht er einfach keinen Sinn...
Gleiches gilt übrigens natürlich auch z.B. für den Conti MK II RaceSport! Auch diesen gibt es mit viel Volumen in 2.4, er ist leicht, und hat sogar besseren Nassgrip als der NN - aber im Gelände zerschneidet es zu schnell die Karkasse!
DAHER: Wenn man einen Reifen sucht, der für echten AM-Einsatz sinnvoll sein soll, dann bitte zum MK II Protection greifen, oder meinetwegen auch zum Hans Dampf (auch wenn das TripleCompound von Schwalbe nach wenigen Touren rutschig auf Fels und feuchten Wurzeln wird!).
Für CC und Forstautobahnen kann man den NN sicherlich montieren. Den Racing Ralph ggfls. auch, aber dann darf es wirklich nicht regnen, oder ein scharfkantiger Fels kommen. 
IMHO machen "richtige" Reifen auf Felgen mit mind. 21mm Inneweite viel mehr Sinn, da sie einfach den Einsatzbereich beim biken ungemein erweitern. MK II Protection, evtl. Hans Dampf oder Fat Albert (wenn man Schwalbe mag), oder eben meine Universalkombi mit RubberQueen vorn und Ardent hinten. Fährt man diese Reifen mit Milch, spart man sich immerhin locker 200g gegenüber Schläuchen ein, und somit wird das alles auch nicht sooooo schwer - v.A. wenn man zu den MK II greift!
Meine Freundin ist im Laufe des Urlaubs vom MK II Racesport zur RubberQueen gewechselt - und wird sie nicht mehr vom Bike wegbauen! Obwohl das Rad nun dadurch fast ein halbes Kilo schwerer wurde. Ihr erstes Aha-Erlebnis hatte sie letztes Jahr in Finale Ligure, als ihr auf den staubigen Felsen ihr NobbyNic am Carbon-120mm-Ghost immer weggerutscht ist - mit ner RQ am Vorderrad konnte sie plötzlich richtig biken, und nicht nur von Stein zu Stein schlittern! Wohlgemerkt im TROCKENEN!!!! RQ war ihr aber erst noch zu schwer, so dass wir den MK II montiert haben, welcher immerhin ja auch BCC hat, aber offensichtlich in einer etwas anderen (härteren) Mischung. Die RQ greift unter allen Bedingungen einfach nochmal etwas besser als der MK II, wobei letzterer schon um vieles besser ist, als das, was ich bislang von Schwalbe gefahren bin (NN, FA).


----------



## Jekyll500 (26. August 2012)

Muss chorge absolut recht geben!

Minimum 21mm Innenweite bei Felgen ist wirklich Plficht um auch ordentlichen Sitz zu haben. Bei mir ist derzeit eine RQ 2,4 auf einer SunRingle Add Pro montiert und ich war schockiert wie stark der Unterschied schon alleine beim Reifen aufziehen war von den alten zu den neuen Laufrädern!

Die Rubber Queen ist ein super Reifen mit breitem Einsatzbereich, aber eben schwer und rollt nur mittelmäßig. Wenn man öfters im Bikepark unterwegs ist belohnt die RQ dafür mit guter Pannensicherheit und Grip auf jedweder Untergrund bei (relativ) geringem Verschleiss.

Den Hans Dampf möchte ich eventuell auch mal probieren, wenn dieser doch deutlich besser sein sollte als der Fat Albert.

MfG, David


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (26. August 2012)

Jekyll500 schrieb:


> Den Hans Dampf möchte ich eventuell auch mal probieren, wenn dieser doch deutlich besser sein sollte als der Fat Albert. MfG, David



Warum sollte der Hans Dampf viel besser sein als der Fat Albert ???
Das Profil (Stollenform und Anordnung) ist doch fast identisch zum FA Rear !!!

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das der besser ist !?
Schwerer (765 zu 755gr) obwohl etwas schmäler (2,35 zu 2,4) ist er auch !


----------



## Jekyll500 (27. August 2012)

Ich weiß es ja nicht ob er besser ist als der FA, aber hab eben schon viel gutes darüber gehört.

Reifenbreite ist relativ....ein 2,4-er RQ ist auch deutlich schmaler als der 2,4er FA, dafür ist die RQ höher.

Das Profil alleine sagt nicht allzu viel über die Hafteigenschaften eines Reifen aus und die neuen Mischungen der Schwalbe Reifen hab ich auch noch nicht probiert.


----------



## longimanus (27. August 2012)

fotoschlumpf schrieb:


> Also ich kann 2013 kaum erwarten, es wurde eine Überarbeitung Rocket Ron 2,35 oder 2,4 angekündigt. Der RR hat immer gut abgeschnitten und soll noch mal schneller laufen, bessere Seitenstollen bekommen und eine höhere Pannensicherheit liefern. Gewicht wie immer super, dürfte unter Nobby Nic liegen.
> 
> Natürlich fahre ich im AM Bereich!!!!



Dann schau dir auch nochmal den neuen AM-Ultremo an, ab 2013 mit snake-skin!


----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (27. August 2012)

Ich hab jetz vorn auf Conti Baron 2.3 (BlackChili) gewechselt.. Absolut bombig.. klebt am trail wie Pattex. Baut aber im Vergleich zum NN 2.4 sehr schmal, muss man sich optisch erstmal dran gewöhnen.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (27. August 2012)

Alpha-Wiesel schrieb:


> Ich hab jetz vorn auf Conti Baron 2.3 (BlackChili) gewechselt.. Absolut bombig.. klebt am trail wie Pattex. Baut aber im Vergleich zum NN 2.4 sehr schmal, muss man sich optisch erstmal dran gewöhnen.



Gewicht des Baron in 2.3 ????

Hat schon mal jemand den Mountainking II Protection getestet ???


----------



## stumpfspringer (27. August 2012)

Der Baron wiegt (gewogen) 750-800 Gramm, geht also vollkommen in Ordnung. Am Hinterrad hat er mehr Rollwiderstand als eine RQ2.2, das habe ich diese Jahr beim AC bemerkt. Der Baron ist super im schlammigen geläuf.


----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (27. August 2012)

Meiner hatte sogar nur 741g   Kann bisher nicht meckern, aber am Hinterrad wäre er wahrscheinlich nen Anker.


----------



## Erdi01 (27. August 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Gaaanz viele Bilder mit Jekyll:
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.462737663760176.112730.100000718406991&type=1&l=3ba5ca7b78



Boah ... das grenzt an seelische Grausamkeit 

Geile Bikes in noch geilerer Lokation und ne Frau, die das alles mitmacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (27. August 2012)

Jau - die beste Frau von allen!!!!  

Und jetzt kommt ne Lyrik U-Turn in ihr Bike! Sie will mehr Federweg... Die Gabel wird dann sofort auf 170mm aufgebohrt!

Wer also sein Jekyll 4 ohne absenkbare Gabel upgraden will: Wir haben ne 32er Talas 1.5 übrig, die Sahne anspricht!! Einfach melden...


----------



## fotoschlumpf (27. August 2012)

Ich hab mir auf die CrossMax ST, 19 mm Innenweite, den RR Snake Skin montiert. Dieser LRS ist ideal für Touren mit vielen hm und Forststrassen und leichten Trails. 1,8 Bar mach der Reifen super mit, bin aber mit 77kg -> 74kg kein xxxkg.
Der Grip Uphill ist der Hammer (Schotter und Fels), aber da spielt die Talas 32 und das Jekyll auch eine große Rolle. Wie der Rocket Ron 2,35 2013 verfügbar ist kommt er vorne drauf, das sollte den tiefen Schotter bergab besser meistern.

Die orig. HD machen auf CrossMax ST Felge wenig Sinn. Im Herbst will ich mir einen LRS, Innenweite 21mm, mit FA 2,4 vorne und RQ 2,2 hinten aufbauen oder 2x HD. Wenn es nicht mit Herbst klappt dann Winter und vorher noch einen Spike Reifen (keine Ahnung was da gut is) drauf und im Frühjahr dann die neue Kombi .

Der CrossMax St ist halt wieder so ein Gimik von Cannondale, die wussten wirklich nicht wohin mit dem Bike (Touren oder AM+, das wird mit 2013 klarer definiert, für mich ist diese Version 2012 die passendere!).

Fazit: es führt kein Weg an 2-3 LRS vorbei, das war schon immer so, warum man jetzt verzweifelt nach einer Single LRS Lösung sucht ist mir ein Rätsel. LRS ist wie die Box einer HiFi Anlage.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (27. August 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Jau - die beste Frau von allen!!!!



Tja manche haben einfach Glück.......


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (27. August 2012)

fotoschlumpf schrieb:


> Fazit: es führt kein Weg an 2-3 LRS vorbei, das war schon immer so, warum man jetzt verzweifelt nach einer Single LRS Lösung sucht ist mir ein Rätsel. LRS ist wie die Box einer HiFi Anlage.



Ach deswegen habe ich 6 Lautsprecher plus Subwoofer im Wohnzimmer stehen 
aber warum habe ich dann nur einen LRS pro Bike ??? 

Irgendwas mache ich anscheinend falsch !?


----------



## JackRackam (27. August 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Jau - die beste Frau von allen!!!!
> 
> Und jetzt kommt ne Lyrik U-Turn in ihr Bike! Sie will mehr Federweg... Die Gabel wird dann sofort auf 170mm aufgebohrt!



Gute Wahl, hab ich für die Alpentour auch reingebaut. Braucht die Dame aber eine "leichtere" Feder, sonst hat sie nicht mehr Federweg als jetzt...... eher weniger.
Gewichtsdifferenz sind halt gleich mal +637g...


----------



## chorge (27. August 2012)

Haben schon die ganz weiche Feder mitbestellt... Cool wäre es, wenn man nen zweiten Gabelkonus bekommen würde, dann könnte man recht schnell die Gabeln nach Bedarf tauschen. Ist bei RS eigentlich ne 1.5 Kralle dabei?


----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (28. August 2012)

Ja, is mit dabei.


----------



## chorge (28. August 2012)

Cool!!


----------



## NoX_Rider (28. August 2012)

ich fahre auch die 170mm Lyrik aufm Jekyll, Federweg mit selbstgebauter Hülse erhöht, verdammt gute entscheidung !!! 

In allen Lebenslagen top performance:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sagatasan (28. August 2012)

hatte gestern die erste Ausfahrt mit der KindSHock Supernatural - hab mich nur geärgert, dass ich so lange mit der Anschaffung gewartet habe.....  

ein jekyll ohne variostütze macht nur den halben Spass - hätte ich nicht geglaubt.
nächstes jahr vielleicht noch die 32er Talas gegen eine Lyrik austauschen und auf 2 x 10 umstellen....


----------



## MasterJD (28. August 2012)

wo wir grad bei auf zweifach umsteigen sind:

könnte sehr günstig an eine x0 Kurbel mit 28-42 Zähnen kommen. da ich übersetzungstechnisch nur sehr wenig bis gar keine Ahnung habe, glaubt ihr das ich mit der kurbel in verbindung mit einer 11-36er Kassette noch gut den Berg hochkomme? fahre im Mittelgebirge, ganz selten auch mal alpen.

das das auch vom training abhängig ist ist mir klar...


----------



## grey (28. August 2012)

ich hatte eine 27/39er am claymore - würde ich nicht empfehlen, auch nicht fürs jekyll.


----------



## Jekyll500 (28. August 2012)

Ja stimmt....die 27/39 am Claymore sind zu hoch übersetzt.
Komme zwar überall hoch, aber ein 24-er wäre dann doch deutlich besser.


----------



## chorge (28. August 2012)

24-36 sind sinnvoller!!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (28. August 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> 24-36 sind sinnvoller!!



Das passt schon ganz gut  !

Ich habe von der Original-FSA-Kurbel des Jekyll 3 das grosse 44'er Blatt demontiert 
und das mittlere Blatt gegen ein 36'er getauscht was sehr gut funzt  !

Alles was kleiner als 36 ZÃ¤hne ist halte ich fÃ¼r BlÃ¶dsinn wenn man in 
der Ebene noch mit wenigstens ca. 30km/h fahren kÃ¶nnen will  !
Selbst im flowigen Trail brauch man die 36 ZÃ¤hne um noch ein bisschen Speed zu machen  !
Da fehlen mir jetzt teilweise schon ein paar ZÃ¤hne und hÃ¤tte gerne mehr als 36  !

Das kleine Blatt ist Serie mit 22 ZÃ¤hnen  !

Hinten ist die Original-Kassette mit 11-36 montiert  !
Somit habe ich noch ca. einen Gang leichter als mit 24 ZÃ¤hnen vorne  !

Der Platz des grossen Blattes wurde von einem Chainring bis max. 36 ZÃ¤hne belegt  !

FÃ¼r die FSA-Kurbel-Besitzer wie ich : Das 36'er Kettenblatt und den 
Chainring gibt es Ã¼berall saugÃ¼nstig fÃ¼r ca. 32â¬ zusammen zu kaufen  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fotoschlumpf (28. August 2012)

am Jekyll 24-38 und es passt perfekt, bin heute wieder sehr froh um die 38 Zähne gewesen.
10 km Asphalt bergab, da würde bei 36 zu früh die Drehzahl einfach zu hoch werden.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (28. August 2012)

fotoschlumpf schrieb:


> am Jekyll 24-38 und es passt perfekt, bin heute wieder sehr froh um die 38 Zähne gewesen.



Ich hatte mit der 22/38 Übersetzung Bedenken das sich das nicht 
mehr schalten lässt deshalb hatte ich das 36'er Blatt gekauft  !

In den entsprechenden Foren hies es mehr wie 14 Zähne Differenz wäre evtl. problematisch !?


----------



## fotoschlumpf (28. August 2012)

ich hab mir ein 22-iger bestellt, wie ich es da habe schreibe ich gerne wie es damit klappt, wenn es zu viel wird bleibt mein 24-iger drauf.

Man kann die 24/36 wirklich sehr lange fahren, gerade kleine Felsen und Stufen sind damit super bergauf zu machen (man verliert nie den Druck). Weniger ist dann oft nicht mehr effizient, aber testen will ich es mal.


----------



## JackRackam (29. August 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Haben schon die ganz weiche Feder mitbestellt... Cool wäre es, wenn man nen zweiten Gabelkonus bekommen würde, dann könnte man recht schnell die Gabeln nach Bedarf tauschen. Ist bei RS eigentlich ne 1.5 Kralle dabei?


 
Hab nen einzelnen Gabelkonus für rund 10 bei meinem Händler erhalten. Gehörte zu einem Steuersatz von Specialized. Passte!
Der Innenringe des unteren 1,5" Lagersatzes ist ja genormt 45° Winkel.
Da müsste fast jeder Konus passen. Einfach mal in den Radladen deines Vertrauens gehen.
BTW. Welche Kamera habt Ihr benutzt. Bilder sind wirklich klasse. Auch wenn dein Grinsen manchmal grimmassenhaft too much war, aber verzeilich bei der Gegend.


----------



## chorge (29. August 2012)

Canon Powershot sx220 HS


----------



## Sagatasan (29. August 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Das passt schon ganz gut  !
> 
> Ich habe von der Original-FSA-Kurbel des Jekyll 3 das grosse 44'er Blatt demontiert
> und das mittlere Blatt gegen ein 36'er getauscht was sehr gut funzt  !
> ...






hmmm - auf die mÃ¶glichkeit die kurbel zu behalten und nur die blÃ¤tter zu tauschen bin ich noch nicht gekommen 

mir ist das originale 22er vom Jekyll3 fast zu klein Ã¼bersetzt - fahre darauf max. den 3ten gang... hauptsÃ¤chlich wird das mittlere kettenblatt mit den ersten 3 - 5 gÃ¤ngen bergauf verschlissen...

jetzt ist die frage: ob mich 24/36/Chainring + XT shadow-plus schaltwerk glÃ¼cklicher machen??  

den SRAM-Umwerfer kÃ¶nnte ich bei der variante drauflassen.

die kette kann man dann vermutlich auch um ein paar glieder kÃ¼rzen, wenn man das grosse kettenblatt schmeisst??


----------



## roli888 (29. August 2012)

hab was richtig blödes gemacht!!! beim säubern der Staubdichtungen an meiner Fox 32 RL o/b hab ich beim wiedereinsetzen die Staubdichtung rechts von oben durchstochen. Schon nach einer Fahrt sabbert jetzt das Öl an der Gabel runter (ist nur das Öl von den Schmierringen denk ich aber trotzdem. Meine Frage kann man die Staubdichtungen wechseln auch ohne das ganze Öl aus der Gabel abzulassen, quasi Gabeloberteil aus Gabelunterteil ziehen, oder steht hier ein Komplettservice an. @ Chorge: du bist ja ein Technikfuchs vielleicht hast du ja ne Anleitung um mir weiter zu helfen. DANKE


----------



## chorge (29. August 2012)

Die Abstreifringe kannst du wechseln - aber dazu musst du natürlich die Holme abziehen...


----------



## fotoschlumpf (29. August 2012)

so hab das 22-iger Blatt jetzt drauf, bin nur schnell mal über den Hof gefahren, macht keinen Unterschied zum 24-iger. Das klappt perfekt, nichts muss verändert werden, Kettenlänge passt noch (das XTR Schaltwerk mit der Straffung ist da sicher gut), Umwerfer streift nicht, Kette läuft sauber auf Klein/Klein.

Wie es sich am Berg macht kann ich die nächsten Tage berichten.


----------



## fotoschlumpf (29. August 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Canon Powershot sx220 HS



Wie ist es bei der mit Anzahl Bilder pro Zeit, ich hab eine nette Oly aber die braucht ewig bis ich ein zweites Bild machen kann, das ist fast ein KO für die CAM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roli888 (29. August 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Die Abstreifringe kannst du wechseln - aber dazu musst du natürlich die Holme abziehen...



weisst du wie das geht oder gibts eine Videoanleitung, hatte bisher nur Leftys gefahren die Fox ist komplett neu für mich


----------



## chorge (29. August 2012)

fotoschlumpf schrieb:


> Wie ist es bei der mit Anzahl Bilder pro Zeit, ich hab eine nette Oly aber die braucht ewig bis ich ein zweites Bild machen kann, das ist fast ein KO für die CAM.



Dauert auch manchmal je nach Licht etwas... Aber es gibt ne Serienbildfunktion!


Übrigens: Falls jemand von euch nen 38er Bashring benötigt: Ich habe einen fast neuen schwarzen von HOPE hier liegen. Da ich ein 36er Blatt fahre, und jeden mm Bodenfreiheit ausreizen möchte, steht es mir zu weit übers Blatt. Daher würde ich es gern verkaufen...


----------



## _DrJekyll_ (29. August 2012)

Sagt mal habt ihr zu euren jekylls ne garantiekarte dazubekommen?

ich habe nur die händlerrechnung...und noch seltsamer: mein bike wurde bereits im i-net registriert....(nicht von mir)


----------



## chorge (29. August 2012)

Also wir haben in der BikeLine-Ulm alles bekommen!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (29. August 2012)

_DrJekyll_ schrieb:


> Sagt mal habt ihr zu euren jekylls ne garantiekarte dazubekommen?
> 
> ich habe nur die händlerrechnung...und noch seltsamer: mein bike wurde bereits im i-net registriert....(nicht von mir)



Viele Händler geben die Garantiekarte nicht mit und registrieren das Bike schon selber bei CD auf den Käufer !
Ist also nicht ungewöhnlich !!
Diese Registrierung ist sowieso nicht wirklich wichtig (glaube ich) viel wichtiger ist die Rechnung !!!
Garantie gibt es nämlich nur für den Erstkäufer und zwar für den der auf der Rechnung steht !!!
Im Falle einer Reklamation will der Händler immer die Rechnung sehen !!!!


----------



## CicliB (30. August 2012)

Hallo,
Mich hats heute auf der Northshore in Braunlage gemault (Jekyll 4 2011), dabei hats das Schaltauge verbogen.
Hat wer nen Tip (Link), wo ich schnell Ersatz weg bekomme?


----------



## Puls220 (30. August 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Gewicht des Baron in 2.3 ????
> 
> Hat schon mal jemand den Mountainking II Protection getestet ???



Jo, hab ich ja vor einigen Posts geschrieben - quasi Rubberqueen light:

etwas weniger Grip und Pannensicherheit, baut etwas schmaler und Stollen etwas kleiner => 710g statt 1100 für RQ UST (jeweils 2.4 BCC)

Allerdings ist der Halt auf UST Felgen (Crossmax SX) offenbar schlechter - MKII ist mir neulich (schlauchlos) mit ~2bar vom querstehenden Vorderrad gesprungen... bzw. die Luft war sofort draußen.

Andere hatten noch geschrieben, dass die Gummimischung der RQ offenbar noch weicher und griffiger ist - ist mir persönlich nicht aufgefallen...


----------



## chorge (30. August 2012)

RQ ist definitiv nochmal etwas griffiger! Dürfte IMHO an der Gummimischung liegen. Ich wage zu behaupten, dass RQ 2.2 und MK II 2.4 die selbe BCC-Mischung haben, wohingegen die RQ 2.4 etwas weicher ist...
Zudem ist die Eigendämpfung der RQ spürbar höher! 
Dennoch: Der MK II 2.4 BCC ist in der Protection Version ein klasse AM/Enduro Reifen! Hab ihn selbst am Nicolai Helius FR'05 um etwas Gewicht zu sparen beim BBS...


----------



## fotoschlumpf (30. August 2012)

So heute die erste Ausfahrt mit 22-38/11-36, schön brav 15-20% durchgehende Steigung über ca. 600hm und nach der Rast
noch oben einige Almen abgefahren. Ich würde sagen das bringt ca. 2 Gänge, rein Gefühl keine Berechnung.
Am Beginn sehr viel Wechsel zwischen kleinem und großem Kettenblatt.

Die Performance ist genial, Kette kommt gut runter und rauf, kein Unterschied zu 24-38.
Für ein Rennen ist es nichts, man muss schon 2 Gänge hinten schalten um den Wechsel vorne auszugleichen, sonst ist der Ruck schon beträchtlich. Für Touren kein Problem, man kann ja 2 Gänge rauf und runter in einem Schritt hinten schalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gernotkrinner (30. August 2012)

CicliB schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Mich hats heute auf der Northshore in Braunlage gemault (Jekyll 4 2011), dabei hats das Schaltauge verbogen.
> Hat wer nen Tip (Link), wo ich schnell Ersatz weg bekomme?



http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/KP173

oder da als Nachbau (glaub ich)

http://schaltaugen-shop.de/Schaltau...-Cannondale-Scalpel-Jekyll-Claymore-2011.html


----------



## gernotkrinner (30. August 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> RQ ist definitiv nochmal etwas griffiger! Dürfte IMHO an der Gummimischung liegen. Ich wage zu behaupten, dass RQ 2.2 und MK II 2.4 die selbe BCC-Mischung haben, wohingegen die RQ 2.4 etwas weicher ist...
> Zudem ist die Eigendämpfung der RQ spürbar höher!
> Dennoch: Der MK II 2.4 BCC ist in der Protection Version ein klasse AM/Enduro Reifen! Hab ihn selbst am Nicolai Helius FR'05 um etwas Gewicht zu sparen beim BBS...



Hast du den Kaiser 2.4 Rammstein etwa auch schon probiert? Schaut ganz interessant aus...


----------



## chorge (30. August 2012)

Nein, den kenn ich nicht - ist ja auch eher ein DH-Reifen!


----------



## fotoschlumpf (30. August 2012)

MK II 2.4 mit und ohne Protection steht auf Conti Seite mit 680 gr. Entweder die Protection ist mehr eine Beruhigung der Gemüter oder die Angaben stimmen nicht.

Was hat der Protection nun wirklich mehr?


----------



## chorge (30. August 2012)

Vergiss doch einfach die Gewichtsangaben der Hersteller!! 
Der Protection wiegt in 2.4 etwa 700g, und als RaceSport ca. 580g - jeweils in 2.4. Der "normale" ist vermutlich der günstige aus Asien - bei dem ist dann eh alles anders. 

Zum Thema Gewicht: Schau mal, was die für die RQ 2.4 UST angeben!! Real gemessen: 1120-1150g etwa!!!!!


----------



## Jekyll500 (30. August 2012)

Das finde ich jetzt wirklich interessant, da somit meine Schwalbe Freeride Schlauch, Rubber Queen Apex BCC 2,4 Kombi sogar ein paar gramm leichter ist und bis jetzt auch noch pannenfrei ist. Mit Milch wäre die Ust Kombi also ca.100 gramm schwerer...hätte ich nicht gedacht.

Woher kommt's, dass die Conti Reifen soviel schwerer sind als ihre Pendants aus dem Hause Schwalbe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (31. August 2012)

Viel leichter ist ein Fat Albert UST auch nicht als der RQ.

Bei triple Compound kommt das niedrigere Gewicht von den "schaumgefüllten" Noppen - für alle die ihre Reifen selbst bezahlen totaler Murks - extra zahlen für ~70% geringere Haltbarkeit...


----------



## chorge (31. August 2012)

Habe gerade ins Jekyll meiner Freundin eine 2011er Lyrik U-Turn 160 verpflanzt! Das schöne daran: Die Gabel gab es sogar in passendem weiß, und v.A. in 1.5"!!!! Plug'n'Play also... Da die Gute 64Kg wiegt, aber ja eher soft fährt, ist nun gleich noch ne extraweiche Feder rein gekommen, und damit es richtig Spass macht, wird die Gabel mit Michaels Buchse noch auf 170mm angehoben...
Zudem hab ich den Ölstand noch etwas abgesenkt, so dass die MiCo gerade mal so noch im Öl liegt - dadurch ist die Gabel weniger progressiv, was der Fahrweise meiner besseren Hälfte sehr entgegen kommt! 
SAHNE, wie die Gabel anspricht (jetzt schon), und wie schön sie im FW steht!

ICH WILL NE LYRIK 180mm U-Turn - mit 1.5"... Merke immer mehr, was die 36er Talas 180mm in meinem Claymore für ne grottige Gabel ist... Die 32er mit offenem Ölbad im Jekyll war dagegen ja gar nicht sooo schlecht, hat aber einfach nen zu steilen Lenkwinkel ergeben. Mit der Lyrik, die jetzt schon 2cm höher baut, dürfte der LW um ca 1° flacher geworden sein. Die Bauhöhe können wir locker durch weglassen von Spacern ausgleichen, wobei 1cm höher vorne für technischen DH ja nicht schadet. Dank U-Turn kann die Gabel ja für den Einsatz in der Ebene 1-2cm abgesenkt werden, und für Uphills auch mal auf etwa 12cm runtergedreht werden...

Insgesamt - zumindest im ersten Eindruck - ein eindeutiger Gewinn in dem Bike, auch wenn die Gabel leider rund 500g schwerer als die Fox 32 ist!


----------



## Jekyll500 (31. August 2012)

Sobald es eine vernünftige RS Lyrik 180mm gibt bin ich da auch sofort dabei,
ansonsten würde ich mir maximal eine Marzocchi 66 rauf geben, umd damit aber wieder das Gewicht nach oben schrauben und die Uphillqualitäten einschränken. Meine Float 180 R spricht doch ziemlich gut an, aber es mangelt an Verstellmöglichkeiten.

Ist damit zu rechnen das RS hier über kurz oder lang ein 180-er Modell der Lyrik nachschiebt und dabei auch noch gute Steifigkeit liefert?

Nur so nebenbei: Biker-Boarder verkauft gerade ein 2011-er Claymore 1 in M um 2749!!!


----------



## So-wo (31. August 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Habe gerade ins Jekyll meiner Freundin eine 2011er Lyrik U-Turn 160 verpflanzt! Das schöne daran: Die Gabel gab es sogar in passendem weiß, und v.A. in 1.5"!!!! Plug'n'Play also... Da die Gute 64Kg wiegt, aber ja eher soft fährt, ist nun gleich noch ne extraweiche Feder rein gekommen, und damit es richtig Spass macht, wird die Gabel mit Michaels Buchse noch auf 170mm angehoben...
> Zudem hab ich den Ölstand noch etwas abgesenkt, so dass die MiCo gerade mal so noch im Öl liegt - dadurch ist die Gabel weniger progressiv, was der Fahrweise meiner besseren Hälfte sehr entgegen kommt!
> SAHNE, wie die Gabel anspricht (jetzt schon), und wie schön sie im FW steht!
> 
> ...



Das ist ja klasse ,ich baue nicht so viel wie ihr an meinen jekyll
Würde natürlich auch lieber 180mm haben ...aber nächsten Sonntag fahre ich einfach erst mal so über die Alpen vom bodensee zum Comer See 
Und dann sehen wir weiter ...


----------



## fknobel (1. September 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Habe gerade ins Jekyll meiner Freundin eine 2011er Lyrik U-Turn 160 verpflanzt! Das schöne daran: Die Gabel gab es sogar in passendem weiß, und v.A. in 1.5"!!!! Plug'n'Play also... Da die Gute 64Kg wiegt, aber ja eher soft fährt, ist nun gleich noch ne extraweiche Feder rein gekommen, und damit es richtig Spass macht, wird die Gabel mit Michaels Buchse noch auf 170mm angehoben...
> Zudem hab ich den Ölstand noch etwas abgesenkt, so dass die MiCo gerade mal so noch im Öl liegt - dadurch ist die Gabel weniger progressiv, was der Fahrweise meiner besseren Hälfte sehr entgegen kommt!
> SAHNE, wie die Gabel anspricht (jetzt schon), und wie schön sie im FW steht!
> 
> ...



Ach, Schau mal an... Sach ja das macht Sinn! Von wegen direkt zum Claymore greifen usw. ...


----------



## Jekyll500 (1. September 2012)

In den anderen Claymore Modellen is ja eh eine R im offenen Ölbad verbaut ;-) 

Wenn man aber etwas gewichtiger ist, dann ist so eine 36-er Gabel schon von Vorteil gegenüber der zierlichen 32-er.

Bei den 2013-er Modellen sieht das wieder etwas anders aus


----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (2. September 2012)

Wäre dann nicht ne Totem ne Alternative? Bzw. ob der 1cm von 170 zu 180 auffallen würde..  MIR wahrscheinlich nicht.  Obwohl ich auch ne 10mm-Hülse geordert hab.


----------



## chorge (2. September 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Ach, Schau mal an... Sach ja das macht Sinn! Von wegen direkt zum Claymore greifen usw. ...



Claymore macht in dem Fall dennoch mehr Sinn, da der Hinterbau einfach mehr freigibt, und das Tretlager tiefer sitzt!


----------



## Jekyll500 (2. September 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Claymore macht in dem Fall dennoch mehr Sinn, da der Hinterbau einfach mehr freigibt, und das Tretlager tiefer sitzt!




....besser aussieht, einen größeren Dyad hat und der große Bruder ist. 

Die Totem ist nur nicht interessant weil man wenig Gutes liest und besonders die dual position nicht gerade der Hammer sein soll.
Gewicht wär auch noch so ein Thema, was aber bei meinem 16kg Gerät auch schon egal wäre


----------



## smithi80 (2. September 2012)

Hallo, 
fahre das Jekyll 4 und möchte den umwerfer tauschen welchen direct mount benötige ich? low oder high?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canno-range (3. September 2012)

smithi80 schrieb:


> welchen direct mount benötige ich? low oder high?



Low Mount S3 down pull abgestimmt auf dein großes Kettenblatt.


----------



## smithi80 (3. September 2012)

super, danke dir


----------



## smithi80 (6. September 2012)

hätte noch eine frage zum Steuerrohr, bekomme nächste woche eine neue Gabel mit 1 1/18 Schaft das heisst ich benötige eine Redzuerischale wie die HSC 4 von hope für oben, vorausgestzt der Innendurchmesser beträgt 49,5mm, hat jemand von euch schon erfahrung darin bzw hat zufällig den Innendurchmesser gemessen, habe mein Bike gerade nicht zur Hand sonst würde ich selber messen, oder habt ihr noch eine andere Lösung auser Steuersatz tauschen?


----------



## fknobel (7. September 2012)

Schau mal hier...

http://www.dr-cannondale.de/

Die Hope Steuersätze dürften nicht passen. Da das Jekyll ein Stuerkopf Lager mit Headshock Abmessungen hat (echte 2").


----------



## smithi80 (7. September 2012)

okay danke dir, ja habe heute abgemessen, der durchmesser tatsächlich 52mm


----------



## webmiles (7. September 2012)

anbei mal ein blick auf mein jekyll mit kefü und 34er fox 160mm. mit 50mm vorbau und breiterem lenker.  der spaß lohnt sich


----------



## lahura (8. September 2012)

Hi,

wollte eben an meinem Jekyll die Buchsen vom Dämpfer gg. Huber Buchsen tauschen, ich bekomme die alten aber nicht so einfach raus!
Habt Ihr einen Tip für mich bevor ich Gewalt anwende ;-)

Grüße, Mario


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (8. September 2012)

lahura schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wollte eben an meinem Jekyll die Buchsen vom Dämpfer gg. Huber Buchsen tauschen, ich bekomme die alten aber nicht so einfach raus!
> Habt Ihr einen Tip für mich bevor ich Gewalt anwende ;-)
> ...



Du musst dir evtl. einen "Linksdreher" organisieren !

Hier ein Beispiel.....

Mit dem günstigen Linksdreher-Satz habe ich bisher jede Fox-Buchse ganz leicht rausbekommen !

Auf jeden Fall besser als irgendeine Zange anzusetzen !


----------



## lahura (8. September 2012)

Danke für den Tip, genau eine kleine Wasserpumpenzange wäre der nächste Schritt gewesen!

Werde dann wohl bis Montag warten müssen, ein Kumpel arbeitet bei Würth und soll mir sowas besorgen.

Grüße, Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (8. September 2012)

Hast du dir nicht direkt das Werkzeug bei Huber-Bushings für 8 mit Bestellt?


----------



## lahura (8. September 2012)

Hab ich, aber damit bekomm ich das Gleitlager raus aber nicht die Alubuchsen!

Grüße, Mario


----------



## fknobel (8. September 2012)

Vorsichtig mit einem Schrauben zieher zwischen die kante der Alu Buchse und dem Dämpfer auge. Rund herrum leicht anhebeln, irgendwann flutscht es raus...


----------



## kantn-manuel (10. September 2012)

hat nicht irgendwer von euch das knacken in der dämpferaufnahme gehabt??

Kaputte Bushings??? 

ich glaube dieser Fehler hat mich auch heimgesucht.

wills aber nicht zuerst zerlegen und dann ersatzteile bestellen.

weiss was ich genau brauche (Abmessungen, denn dann bestell ich mirs bei huber)

mfg
manuel


----------



## MasterJD (10. September 2012)

wie stellt man denn genau fest, ob man das knacken an der dämpferaufnahme hat? mein jekyll fängt jetzt auch an zu knacken, nur seltsamerweise immer nur bei einer bestimmten kurbelstellung und nur, wenn die kurbel in dieser stellung während der fahrt belastet wird (also nicht wenn man sie im stand belastet)


----------



## Zitzenfichte (10. September 2012)

So ein Knacken hat ich auch mal bei mir waren es die Lager von der Kurbel, bau die Kurbel mal aus und mach ne ordentliche Fettpackung in die Lager, bei mir hats geholfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CicliB (10. September 2012)

Also bei mir war es so:
Wenn ich das Hinterrad in die Hand genommen und dieses dann seitlich hin- und herbewegt habe,
Dann war ein deutliches Klacken zu vernehmen.
Das konnte man dann auch bei genauerer Betrachtung an den Aufnahmen der roten Hohlbuchsen sehen, das hier Spiel ist.
Mein Händler hat dann die Lager dort nachgepresst, seitdem ist Ruhe!

Jedoch musste ich nach dem letzten Bikeparkbesuch feststellen, das beim Sattel anheben, sich der Hinterbau erst etwas später mit anhebt (vorher immer iO) --> die obere Schraube der Dämpferaufnahme hatte sich gelöst.
Diese habe ich angezogen, jedoch ist das Fehlerbild damit nicht zu 100% weg -->
Lohnt sich hier die 100km Fahrt zum Händler (Garantie) oder direkt neue Bushings???


----------



## kantn-manuel (10. September 2012)

bei mir sind es sicher nicht die tretlager. 2 Wochen alte FSA BB30 Lager

zusätzlich muss ich nicht treten um das knacken zu hören.

mir fällt nur mehr die hinterbaulagerung komplett oder die Dämpferbushings ein.

mehr gibts nimma!


----------



## Downhill Lucki (11. September 2012)

nimm mal druckluft und blase in die ganzen lagersitze, damit der dreck rausfliegt. das sollte helfen und dann weißt du auch welches lager dass es war!


----------



## rick-the-big (12. September 2012)

Ich hab am we erstmal meine fox 32 zum laden zurück gebracht, weil sie nach 10mon Ölverlust und schleifgeraeusche beim einfedern hatte. laut denen soll es bei fox z.zt. 2-4wo dauern bis sie wieder kommt...man man man.... :-(


----------



## chorge (12. September 2012)

Shit!! Das ist natürlich ärgerlich... Sehr selten bei Fox! Bringt dir aber in dem Fall natürlich nix... :-(


----------



## rick-the-big (12. September 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Shit!! Das ist natürlich ärgerlich... Sehr selten bei Fox! Bringt dir aber in dem Fall natürlich nix... :-(



ja, richtig kacke. naja, hab mir erstmal das ams von meinem vadder gekrallt, damit ich wenigstens weiterhin zur Arbeit mitm bike fahren kann  is aber eben nur Nen cube... :-D :-D


----------



## chorge (12. September 2012)

Also ne passende Gabel hätten wir ja zu verkaufen... ;-)


----------



## rick-the-big (12. September 2012)

Was denn für eine?


----------



## chorge (12. September 2012)

Siehe Signatur... ;-)


----------



## Downhill Lucki (12. September 2012)

also ich hätte auch eine zu verkaufen, nur ist meine schwarz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rick-the-big (12. September 2012)

Seh ich nich übers Handy. aber wenns ne 32 is brauch ich die nich


----------



## chorge (12. September 2012)

32er Talas 1.5... - aus dem Jekyll meiner Freundin...


----------



## rick-the-big (12. September 2012)

Jo, meine wird ja wieder fit gemacht, macht also wenig Sinn ;-) 
wusstet ihr eig schon dass fox nur ein Jahr Garantie auf Gabel u daempfer gibt und ein weiteres erst wenn die Gabel bzw daempfer nach einem Jahr beim Service waren?! 
find ich nich soo prall...


----------



## chorge (12. September 2012)

Ist bekannt... LEIDER!


----------



## Michael_H (12. September 2012)

Habe heute mein Jekyll nach *fünf * Wochen wieder vom Händler abgeholt. 
Die Fox war undicht und hat oben Öl verloren. Den Fehler konnte Tox nach einer Woche fixen. Dann hat der Laden (Bikeline in Ulm) aber festgestellt, dass die Knarzgeräusche aus der Gabel kommen. Also die Gabel wieder zu Tox und es gab eine neue Krone (CSU Assy). 
Denn Rest, der am Bike noch zu machen war, der SRAM Umwerfer zerlegt sich langsam, haben sie auf Kulanz gefixt. 
Für die lange Zeit, die die Gabel bei Tox wahr können sie ja auch nichts.
Da gibt es übrigens ein nettes Video, wie man den Fehler findet:

http://youtu.be/d3SPPXdvEKE


----------



## chorge (13. September 2012)

Das ist natürlich ärgerlich....
Aber spricht mal wieder für die BikeLine, dass der Rest umsonst gemacht wurde!!


----------



## Jekyll500 (13. September 2012)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> Was denn für eine?



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 

In der Signatur können sich echt interessante Infos verbergen


----------



## rick-the-big (13. September 2012)

Maaaan, schrieb doch dass ichs vom Handy nicht sehe!! ;-) ;-)

oh man, 5 Wochen kein jekyll...


----------



## Matze. (13. September 2012)

Jekyll500 schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil
> 
> In der Signatur können sich echt interessante Infos verbergen






> Seh ich nich übers Handy. aber wenns ne 32 is brauch ich die nich



Das Glashaus


Also wenn ich das so lese was es alles für Probleme mit den Lagern gibt, stimmt mich das schon bedenklich, wie schaut das mit der Garantie aus, die Lager werden als Verschleißteil wohl nicht übernommen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (13. September 2012)

Also meine Lager laufen im Claymore trotz reichlich Abusus mit Regen, Dampfstrahler, Schlamm, Bikepark undundund immer noch ganz gut... Es schadet aber sicherlich nicht, gelegentlich mal den Hinterbau mit dem Werkzeug zu zerlegen, und alles ein wenig zu reinigen und  zu fetten! Dies gilt aber für jedes Fully!
Das Hauptproblem am Claymore sind eher die BB30-Lager: Diese liegen bei Regen voll im Wasser von innen. Dieses kann nirgens richtig raus, und somit sind die Lager ständig hinüber.... Das ist extrem ärgerlich, zumal ein Loch im Tretlagergehäuse die Garantie erlöschen lassen würde!


----------



## Andi_85 (14. September 2012)

Hallo,

Was hat das zu bedeuten wenn aus beiden Luftkammern vom Dyad Dämpfer grünliches Öl rausschießt?
Hab zuerst die negative Luftkammer entleert und es kam mir Öl engegen. Dann hab ich die positive Luftkammer entleert. Und auch hier kam mir Öl entgegen.

Ist hier irgendetwas undicht?


----------



## rick-the-big (14. September 2012)

Is normal dass ein bisschen Öl rauskommt...
btw, heute bekam ich einen Anruf, meine Gabel sei doch schon fertig. Top, letzten Sa erst im laden abgegeben. danke toxo!


----------



## Andi_85 (14. September 2012)

So nun wollte ich meinen Dämpfer wieder aufpumpen. 
Postive auf angegebenen Wert aufgepummpt, sobald ich dann aber bei der negativen Kammer ca. 20 Bar überschreite. Kommt die Kolbenstange 1-2 cm raus.

Habe schon nach chorge Anleitung zweimal einen reset durchgeführt:

1. Positiv entleeren
2. Negativdruck erhöhen
3. Positiv nochmal entleeren
4. Nun sollte der Kolben ganz draußen sein
5. Negativdruck auf Minimaldruck absenken
6. Positivkammer solange füllen, bis der Kolben vollständig (!!!) drin ist
7. Negativkammer entleeren
8. Positivkammer auf Zieldruck bringen
9. Mit dem Druck in der Negativkammer den passenden Sag einstellen


Hat auch nichts geholfen. Und die Cannondale Pumpe machts solangsam auch nicht mehr mit.

Heißt das nun einschicken?

Und knacken beim Einfedern kommt sicherlich von den Bushings oder wie man die nennt oder?


Gruß
Andi


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (15. September 2012)

Auf jeden Fall einschicken !!!!


----------



## Andi_85 (15. September 2012)

Ja werde ihn wohl einschicken müssen. 

Gerade nochmals versucht. Und bemerkt das er den Druck von 28 Bar nicht halten kann. Scheint wohl undicht in der postive Kammer zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterJD (15. September 2012)

verstehe ich richtig, dass Du das Problem erst hast, nachdem du den Luftdruck im Dämpfer neu einstellen wolltest?


----------



## Andi_85 (15. September 2012)

Ja genau. Davor hatte ich keine Probleme. Hab die negativ Kammer entleert dann die positive Kammer. Und seit dem hab klappts nicht mehr. Und am entleeren kann man ja nix falsch machen.


----------



## Maui_Jim (15. September 2012)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Habe schon nach chorge Anleitung zweimal einen reset durchgeführt:
> 
> 1. Positiv entleeren
> 2. Negativdruck erhöhen
> ...



Das hört sich bei dir aber anders an als bei chorge
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9051563&postcount=2400
Vielleicht hast du da im Ablauf einen Fehler gemacht und einen Dichtung in die ewigen Jagdgründe geschickt...


----------



## Andi_85 (15. September 2012)

Ja als erstes habe ich die offizelle anleitung genommen die auf dem aufkleber vom Bike steht. Dort wird angegeben die negative Kammer als erstes zu leeren.


----------



## kantn-manuel (16. September 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Also meine Lager laufen im Claymore trotz reichlich Abusus mit Regen, Dampfstrahler, Schlamm, Bikepark undundund immer noch ganz gut... Es schadet aber sicherlich nicht, gelegentlich mal den Hinterbau mit dem Werkzeug zu zerlegen, und alles ein wenig zu reinigen und  zu fetten! Dies gilt aber für jedes Fully!
> Das Hauptproblem am Claymore sind eher die BB30-Lager: Diese liegen bei Regen voll im Wasser von innen. Dieses kann nirgens richtig raus, und somit sind die Lager ständig hinüber.... Das ist extrem ärgerlich, zumal ein Loch im Tretlagergehäuse die Garantie erlöschen lassen würde!



ich habe werksseitig ein loch im tretlager im carbonrahmen


----------



## kantn-manuel (16. September 2012)

....so jetzt wieder mal was schoenes-
mein jekyll am gipfelkreuz vom schoeckl grazer hausberg


----------



## Andi_85 (17. September 2012)

Gerade mal mit einem Techniker von Toxaholics gesprochen. Diesem meinen Fall geschildert, das ich erst negative und dann positiv abgelassen habe.

Daraufhin meinte dieser, dass man aus der positiven Kammer die Luft nicht ablassen darf!
Da sich irgendwelche Kolben verschieben würden.

Sollte dies der Fall sein, würde es nicht unter Garantie fallen.

Dann würde ja bei allen, die sich an die Reset Anleitung halten der Dämpfer beschädigen. 

Was sagt ihr zu dieser Aussage? Techniker bezieht sich auf die Anleitung vom Dämpfer. Er hat mir diese vorgelesen. Da steht zwar das man die negative Kammer ablassen soll. Dann die positive Kammer auf Zieldruck bringen soll und danach die negative Kammer auf Zieldruck.

Auf meine Frage: "Wo steht es das man es nicht darf?" meinte er "Es steht ja auch nicht das man es soll."


----------



## chorge (17. September 2012)

In der Fox Anleitung zum Dämpfer ist beschrieben, was man zu tun hat, wenn man ausversehen zuerst den Druck in der Positivkammer abläßt. Dies ist die Grundlage gewesen, für meine ersten Resetversuche...
Durch die Vorgehensweise wie von mir beim Reset beschrieben, bringt man die Trennkolben in ihre vorgesehene Position zurück. Da der Druck in der Positivkammer sehr nah am Druck in der Negativkammer liegt, kann es ohne Adapter leicht passieren, dass der Druck in der Negativkammer höher als in der Positivkammer ist - wenn beim abnehmen der Pumpe blöd Luft entweicht. In der Folge verschieben sich tatsächlich dummerweise die freien Trennkolben der Positivkammern. Mit der normalen Vorgehensweise wie am Bike beschrieben lassen sich die Kolben aber nicht mehr in die richtige Position bringen. Folge ist ein Klacken beim Einfedern, zu wenig genutzter Federweg, und/oder eine freistehende Kolbenstange.
Was dagegen hilft, ist einzig und allein der "böse" Reset, so wie ich ihn vorgeschlagen habe. Auch wenn man so natürlich nicht standardmäßig den Dämpfer füllt, ist ja klar!
Sollte der Dämpfer auch nach mehrmaligem Reset nicht sauber auf Nullposition ist IMHO Öl am Trennkolben vorbei ins Luftsystem geraten, oder anders herum. Toxo müsste in dem Fall nur den Dämpfer sauber entlüften, was für die Jungs EIGENTLICH kein Problem sein sollte, wenn ich sowas sogar daheim im Flur hinbekomme OHNE jegliches Spezialwerkzeug. War zwar ne riesen Sauerei, aber machbar...


----------



## rick-the-big (17. September 2012)

Dann sollen sie das da mal hinschreiben dass mans nicht darf ;-)


----------



## Andi_85 (17. September 2012)

Naja selbst trau ich mich da jetzt nicht ran. 

Was würdest du mir nun raten? Zu Toxo schicken und hoffen Sie reparieren diesen auf Garantie? 
Falls nicht, was würde das eventuell kosten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (17. September 2012)

Vielleicht sollte sich de schlaue Mensch bei Toxo mal die originale Anleitung von Fox durchlesen, bevor er behauptet, dass der Dämpfer beschädigt wird...
Im zweiten blauen Kasten "Note" steht genau beschrieben, dass der Dämpfer NICHT beschädigt wird, wenn ausversehen zuerst der Druck aus der Positivkammer gelassen wird. Und was man in dem Fall dann zu tun hat..,
http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_te...s/09/custprod/content/shoxtopics/dyadrt2.html


----------



## Andi_85 (17. September 2012)

Sehr schön!  Dann schick ich das Teil mal zu denen und wenn Sie meinen das dies kein Garantiefall ist, schick ich ihnen diese Anleitung. 

Danke dir @chorge


----------



## chorge (17. September 2012)

Für mich wäre die inkompetente Aussage des Toxo-Technikers bereits Grund genug, den Dämpfer NICHT einzusenden... ;-)


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (17. September 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Für mich wäre die inkompetente Aussage des Toxo-Technikers bereits Grund genug, den Dämpfer NICHT einzusenden... ;-)



So sieht's mal aus ! 

Probier nochmal Chorge's Reset !!!
Bei mir hat es auch fast immer geholfen !
Aber mein Dyad war ja auch erst 3 mal bei Toxo 
und meine Talas 32RL erst 4 mal ! 
Beide Teile gehen die Tage zu Reklamation Nr. 4 (Dyad) und Nr. 5 (Talas) zu Toxo !

Zum Glück (oder auch nicht) habe ich mir gerade den kleinen Finger nach 
hinten umgeknickt und kann eh für einige Wochen/Monate nicht biken ! D


----------



## Andi_85 (17. September 2012)

Aber das bei jedem entleeren mir Öl entgegenschiest ist doch auch nicht normal. Oder?

Edit:

So nochmals den reset von Chorge versucht. Und was soll ich sagen, nun hat alles bestens geklappt. 
Oh man schweiß abwisch. Nun tut meine rechte hand vom pumpen weh. Wie kann man nur so einen blöden Pumpengriff herstellen!?

Naja was solls. Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (17. September 2012)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Aber das bei jedem entleeren mir Öl entgegenschiest ist doch auch nicht normal. Oder? [/QUOTE ]
> 
> Mach dir keine Gedanken wegen dem Schmieröl das ist normal !


----------



## Puls220 (17. September 2012)

Bei mir waren seit einiger Zeit 1-2mm der Kolbenstange in der Grundstellung zu sehen.

Wenn ich "Chorges Reset" durchgeführt habe, ist beim Aufpumpen der Negativkammer am Ende schon deutlich vor dem Erreichen des Zieldrucks die Kolbenstange wieder ein paar mm sichtbar gewesen, inzwischen ca. 5-6mm

Ich wollte jetzt noch 2-3 Wochen so weiterfahren bis ich in Urlaub fliege und vorher beim Händler den Dämpfer zum Service abgeben.

3 Fragen dazu:

Droht grobes Ungemach, wenn ich mit einigen mm sichtbarer Kolbenstange weiterfahre?

Woran kann es liegen, dass der Reset nur so lange "wirkt", bis ich versuche die Negativkammer auf Zieldruck zu bringen?

Wo kann man den Dämpfer sonst hinschicken, wenn Toxoholics nicht 100% im Bilde ist?


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (17. September 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Bei mir waren seit einiger Zeit 1-2mm der Kolbenstange in der Grundstellung zu sehen.
> 
> Wenn ich "Chorges Reset" durchgeführt habe, ist beim Aufpumpen der Negativkammer am Ende schon deutlich vor dem Erreichen des Zieldrucks die Kolbenstange wieder ein paar mm sichtbar gewesen, inzwischen ca. 5-6mm



Hast du dich mal an die Entleer- und Befüll-Reihenfolge von Cannondale gehalten ?

Chorge's Reset hat bei mir auch nicht immer zum Ziel geführt !

Eine Variante von beiden ging aber meist !


----------



## Puls220 (19. September 2012)

Reihenfolge beim Entleeren und Befüllen halte ich natürlich ein.

Ich hab' jetzt nochmal rumprobiert - ohne Erfolg.

Wenn ich (nach Chorges Anleitung) die Negativkammer auf Minimaldruck (50 PSI) ablasse und anschließend die Positivkammer auf Maximaldruck bringe (450 PSI), lang dieser nicht, um die Kolbenstange ganz einfahren zu lassen.

Erst wenn ich dann die Negativkammer komplett entleere, verschwindet die Kolbenstange.

Beim anschließend Befüllen kommt ab etwa 10 bar in der Negativkammer (Positivkammer ist dann schon bei ca. 23,5 bar auf Zieldruck) die Kolbenstange Stück für Stück wieder raus - ca. 8mm wenn ich die vorgegebenen Drücke erreicht habe.

Am plausibelsten erscheint mir auch, dass jetzt intern irgendwo Öl ist, wo es nicht hingehört...

Mich nervt das Ding ein wenig - sorglos sieht jedenfalls anders aus 

Was jetzt, sofort einschicken, oder noch 4 Wochen bis zum Urlaub weiterfahren und dann einschicken, ohne dass mir das bike ausfällt... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (19. September 2012)

Hi,

So wie du das beschreibst ist der Dyad reif zum einschicken !
War bei mir schon zwei mal der Fall.

Geht aber sauschnell bei Toxo wenn du noch in der Garantie bist.
Wenn nicht kannst du auf der Toxo-Seite die aktuellen Durchlaufzeiten erfahren.
Wenn du eh in den Urlaub fährst dann weg mit dem Ding.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (19. September 2012)

Hi,

So wie du das beschreibst ist der Dyad reif zum einschicken !
War bei mir schon zwei mal der Fall.

Geht aber sauschnell bei Toxo wenn du noch in der Garantie bist.
Wenn nicht kannst du auf der Toxo-Seite die aktuellen Durchlaufzeiten erfahren.
Fahr das Teil ruhig weiter hast halt mit noch tieferem Tretlager und auf Wurzeln 
und Steinen aufschlagenden  Kurbelarmen bzw. Pedalen zu kämpfen.


----------



## fasj (19. September 2012)

Baut ihr den selber aus, oder macht ihr das über euern Händler ?
Fasj


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (19. September 2012)

fasj schrieb:


> Baut ihr den selber aus, oder macht ihr das über euern Händler ?
> Fasj



Gabel und Dyad bis jetzt immer selber !

Aber aufpassen mit der (viel zu kleinen) Maden-Inbusschraube für den Zug !!!
Nach der zweiten Reklamation war das Gewinde hin !!!
Zum Glück (muss ich sagen) war der Dyad dann nach einigen Tagen wieder defekt und so wurde 
das gleich mitbehoben bzw. der Dyad wurde ja komplett gegen einen neuen ausgetauscht !!!
Aber der fängt ja jetzt auch mit den gleichen Klackgeräuschen (beim aufsitzen) an wie der erste auch !
Demnächst schaut auch bestimmt bei dem neuen Dyad der Kolben für einige mm raus !
Ich bin gespannt !
Das Teil ist echt der letzte Mü.. !


----------



## Jekyll500 (19. September 2012)

Oje....bei mir sind's keine 8mm aber immerhin 3....hab genau dasselbe Problem bezüglich Reset.

Mein Dämpfer müsste jetzt ca 14Monate alt sein....geht das dann auch auf Garantie?

MfG, David


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (19. September 2012)

Jekyll500 schrieb:


> Oje....bei mir sind's keine 8mm aber immerhin 3....hab genau dasselbe Problem bezüglich Reset.
> Mein Dämpfer müsste jetzt ca 14Monate alt sein....geht das dann auch auf Garantie?
> MfG, David



So schnell wie möglich einschicken und ein bisschen auf die Tränendrüse drücken.
Vlt. hilft es, vor allem weil der Fehler in der Zwischenzeit kein Einzelfall mehr ist.

Oder die Reklamation über den Händler abwickeln lassen dann sollte die Garantiefrage kein Problem sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Walter2911 (24. September 2012)

*Hallo Cannondale Gemeinde!*

Bitte brauch dringen euren Rat wegen der Rahmengröße!

Ich bin 183cm groß und habe aber nur eine Schrittlänge von 83cm.
Meine Beine sind etwas zu kurz geraten.. 
Wegen der Körpergröße würde ich auf jeden Fall L nehmen, jedoch wegen den kurzen Beinen eher M.?

Ich weiß...das Thema wegen der Rahmengröße ist schon 100te Male besprochen worden, jedoch habe ich leider keinen vergleichbaren Körperbau gefunden an dem ich mich orientieren könnte.

Bitte um Tipps und Ratschläge!
Danke
Gruß Walter


----------



## Puls220 (24. September 2012)

Jekyll500 schrieb:


> Oje....bei mir sind's keine 8mm aber immerhin 3....hab genau dasselbe Problem bezüglich Reset.
> 
> Mein Dämpfer müsste jetzt ca 14Monate alt sein....geht das dann auch auf Garantie?
> 
> MfG, David



Laut meinem Händler greift die Garantie nur, wenn innerhalb der ersten 12 Monate ein Service durchgeführt wurde. Fox ist da wohl extrem kleinlich wenn es auch nur ein paar Tage drüber ist.

Ich lass' den kompletten Ein- und Ausbau vom Händler machen. Ohne Dämpfer brauch ich auch das Rad nicht hier rumstehen haben und wenn sich dann rausstellt, dass die Buchse verschlissen ist o.ä. können sie das gleich noch mitmachen.

Meine Räder davor hatte ich oft im Netz bestellt und ich war das selbstständige Abwickeln von Garantiefällen echt leid - Du übernimmst die ganze Ab- und Dranfummelei, die fester Bestandteil der Garantie sind, musst im Zweifelsfall jeden Handgriff rechtfertigen ("Das wurde bei der Montage beschädigt"), und zahlst auch noch dauernd Porto...


----------



## Puls220 (24. September 2012)

Walter2911 schrieb:


> *Hallo Cannondale Gemeinde!*
> 
> Bitte brauch dringen euren Rat wegen der Rahmengröße!
> 
> ...




Der Unterschied ist gering, ich hab' bei gleicher Körpergröße auch M und bin zufrieden und wäre es wohl auch mir L geworden.

M ist wendiger und hat mehr Schrifttfreiheit, L hat mehr Laufruhe und ist ggf. etwas ergonomischer - ist echt Geschmacksache

Im Zweifelsfall Testfahrt machen.


----------



## fotoschlumpf (24. September 2012)

also ich bin 184cm groß und fahre den L Rahmen, der passt perfekt,  bei kurzen Beinen würde ein M sicher auch gehen.
Ich würde mir die Sattelüberhöhung mal bei M ansehen, 2-3cm mehr am Vorbau schadet dem Jekyll sicher noch nicht.
Den L habe ich genommen weil die Sattelstützenlänge einfach zu viel wurde, bei deinen Beinchen könnte es passen.


----------



## Michael_H (25. September 2012)

Walter2911 schrieb:


> Bitte brauch dringen euren Rat wegen der Rahmengröße!
> 
> Ich bin 183cm groß und habe aber nur eine Schrittlänge von 83cm.
> Meine Beine sind etwas zu kurz geraten..
> Wegen der Körpergröße würde ich auf jeden Fall L nehmen, jedoch wegen den kurzen Beinen eher M.?



Hallo Walter, 
ich fahre mit den gleichen Massen Größe L, das geht problmlos, auch mal eine Transalp mit 13000 hm. Die Vario Stütze bleibt bei 125mm Hub fast komplett im Sitzrohr, höher dürfte der Rahmen also nicht mehr wirklich werden.


----------



## canno-range (25. September 2012)

Entscheidender als die Länge der Beine ist in deinem Fall wohl die Oberrohrlänge. Daher würde ich in deinem Fall eher zu L raten als zu M. Ansonsten wirst du einen langen Vorbau montieren müssen, was dann für das Handling auch nicht so vorteilhaft ist. Es sei denn, du magst eine sehr aufrechte Sitzposition.


----------



## fasj (25. September 2012)

Walter2911 schrieb:


> *Hallo Cannondale Gemeinde!*
> 
> Bitte brauch dringen euren Rat wegen der Rahmengröße!
> 
> ...



180cm und 85cm
Fahre L.
Bei M hab ich mich nicht wohl gefühlt. L war gleich Super.
fasj


----------



## Walter2911 (25. September 2012)

Danke für die vielen Tipps!

Ich bin letztes Jahr das M am Gardasee 1000hm gefahren und es war ok. Vor allem beim Runterfahren war es super wendig.

Jetzt war ich bei einem Händler und bin beide kurz Probe gefahren. Ich merke zwar, dass der L länger ist und nicht so wendig... könnte aber nicht sagen, ob es besser zu fahren ist. 
Das Bike was ich wollte hat er nur noch in L gehabt... und er hat mir zu L geraten. Jetzt war ich mir nicht sicher, ob er mir zu L geraten hat weil er nur noch den L Rahmen gehabt hat oder nicht!


----------



## Ponch (25. September 2012)

Ich bin 184cm und hatte ein M. Das L war für mich auch zu unhandlich. Zudem hast du eine wirklich geringe Schrittlänge. Mit Telestütze wird das schon sehr eng bei dir und dem Sitzrohr vom L.


----------



## Maui_Jim (25. September 2012)

Walter2911 schrieb:


> Das Bike was ich wollte hat er nur noch in L gehabt... und er hat mir zu L geraten. Jetzt war ich mir nicht sicher, ob er mir zu L geraten hat weil er nur noch den L Rahmen gehabt hat oder nicht!



Ich denke das es bei dir als Grenzfall O.K. ist das er die noch zu L geraten hat. Aber ich würde an deiner Stelle auch das M nehmen...
Hab selbst das M bei 81 SL und 1.72 m und denke ein S wäre besser gewesen.
Damals hat der Verkäufer mit auch zu M geraten weil der Rahmen in M gerade da war...
Aber im großen und ganzen bin ich auch mit der großen Grösse sehr zufrieden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (25. September 2012)

M bei 184?!!! Krass!! Ich bin 188, aber auf dem M meiner Freundin sitz ich wie auf nem Kinderrad...
OK, mit SEHR kurzen Beinen mag M ja OK sein, aber ansonsten ist eigentlich ab 180 L die richtige Wahl...


----------



## Ponch (25. September 2012)

Ich saß da wirklich nicht extrem aufrecht...
Ist aber auch immer Geschmackssache. Wenn ich gestreckt sitzen möchte dann wähle ich ein XC Bike. Ich hätte sicherlich auch beide größen fahren können. Die Jekylls fallen meiner Meinung nach aber eher groß aus (genau wie auch die Specialized Enduro Modelle eher lang ausfallen) Im Vergleich mit einem Lapierre Zesty z.B. war das Jekyll in M deutlich länger als z.B. Zesty in M.
Nach Möglichkeit sollte man da wirklich Probefahren.


----------



## Maui_Jim (25. September 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Nach Möglichkeit sollte man da wirklich Probefahren.



Definitiv der beste Weg die passende Größe zu finden. Und nicht nur vor dem Laden mal ne Runde auf dem Parkplatz...


----------



## chorge (25. September 2012)

Wobei ich finde, dass man SOFORT spürt, ob die Rahmengröße passt...


----------



## smithi80 (25. September 2012)

Finde ebenfalls das die Rahmen recht groß ausfallen fahre bei 182cm auch M, bekomme demnächt eine neue Gabel und daran kommt ein 1 cm längerer Vorbau dan müsste es genau richtig sein bzw fährt sich jetzt eigndlich schon super so


----------



## fotoschlumpf (25. September 2012)

nimm dir den M + 2-3 cm Vorbau verlängern, das passt sicher, das Oberrohr hat mich bei M nicht abgeschreckt und ich bin vom Hardtail gekommen. Vorbau schadet echt nicht, du musst beim Jekyll immer weiter nach vorne gehen beim Downhill, das Vorderrad braucht Druck, da unterstützt dich der Vorbau sicherlich noch ein Stück mehr.

Man sitzt auf und merkt ob es passt, da braucht es keine Bergausfahrt, was du aber nicht merkst ist die Kraftübertragung.

Da bin ich vom Scalpel 29 L heftigst überrascht worden wie schlecht das bei mir geklappt hat. Da sitzt super drauf, es fühlt sich alles gut an und dann keine Kraft auf den Pedalen.


Ach ja, investiere in Carbon!!!!!!  Die Alu Teile haben nicht viel mit den Carbonies zu tun, da sind Welten dazwischen.


----------



## hafrazi (25. September 2012)

http://www.doodle.com/hd7356q5crd59pm9

und nochmals der doodle dazu.


----------



## fasj (25. September 2012)

Hallo,
so jetzt geht meine Kolbenstange nicht mehr ganz rein.
Will sie zu Toxo schicken.
Denke da reicht die Kopie des Radkaufs aus.

Möchte dann allerdings auch gleich Huber-bushing reinmachen. Denke das schadet nicht und die Konstruktion scheint Sinnvoller.

Hat hier zufällig jemand die Masse für ein Jekyll3 2011 ?

Würde erst die Bushings bestellen und wenn die da sind den Düämpfer zu Toxo.

Danke
fasj


----------



## Regge (25. September 2012)

15,75x6mm ... bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, wäre gut wenn das jemand noch bestätigen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (25. September 2012)

fotoschlumpf schrieb:


> nimm dir den M + 2-3 cm Vorbau verlängern, das passt sicher, das Oberrohr hat mich bei M nicht abgeschreckt und ich bin vom Hardtail gekommen. Vorbau schadet echt nicht, du musst beim Jekyll immer weiter nach vorne gehen beim Downhill, das Vorderrad braucht Druck, da unterstützt dich der Vorbau sicherlich noch ein Stück mehr.
> 
> Man sitzt auf und merkt ob es passt, da braucht es keine Bergausfahrt, was du aber nicht merkst ist die Kraftübertragung.
> 
> ...



Entschuldige, aber das echt mal ziemlich viel Stuss was du da schreibst!

Zum einen bringt ein Kurzer Vorbau grundsätzlich mehr Kontrolle übers Bike (bessere Lenkkraftverhältnisse). Zum anderen Kauft man einen Rahmen passend in der Länge. Die Höhe spielt beim Jekyll nur untergeordnet eine Rolle, da der Rahmen relativ Tief baut vom Sitz Rohr her (ich 191cm groß und Schrittlänge 87cm = Rahmengröße XL, hab noch reichlich Luft). 

Und warum haben die "Carbonis" bitte nicht viel mit den Alu "Teilen" zu tun?


----------



## chorge (25. September 2012)

fotoschlumpf schrieb:


> Ach ja, investiere in Carbon!!!!!!  Die Alu Teile haben nicht viel mit den Carbonies zu tun, da sind Welten dazwischen.



Welten sind also für dich, wenn du die 0,6l Trinkflasche an deinem Bike gelehrt hast? Erst dann fährt es sich gut? Das Gewicht einer vollen Trinkflasche läßt dich verzweifeln?
DAS ist nämlich grad mal der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen Alu und CFK beim Jekyll Rahmen in L...


----------



## fknobel (25. September 2012)

Regge schrieb:


> 15,75x6mm ... bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, wäre gut wenn das jemand noch bestätigen kann



Stimmt, ist richtig so! "15,75 x 6 mm"


----------



## Jekyll500 (25. September 2012)

...weil sie steifer sind und die Kettenstrebe einreißt wenn sich was zwischen Kurbel und Hinterbau verfängt 

Zur Rahmengröße....ich denke ab 180 dürfte ein L Rahmen immer eine ausgewogene passende Lösung sein, finde mein Claymore in L auch ziemlich kompakt und möchte defintitiv nichts kleineres. 

Bin 185 und habe Schrittlänge 87.


----------



## fasj (25. September 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Stimmt, ist richtig so! "15,75 x 6 mm"



DANKE
fasj


----------



## fotoschlumpf (25. September 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Entschuldige, aber das echt mal ziemlich viel Stuss was du da schreibst!
> 
> Zum einen bringt ein Kurzer Vorbau grundsätzlich mehr Kontrolle übers Bike (bessere Lenkkraftverhältnisse). Zum anderen Kauft man einen Rahmen passend in der Länge. Die Höhe spielt beim Jekyll nur untergeordnet eine Rolle, da der Rahmen relativ Tief baut vom Sitz Rohr her (ich 191cm groß und Schrittlänge 87cm = Rahmengröße XL, hab noch reichlich Luft).
> 
> Und warum haben die "Carbonis" bitte nicht viel mit den Alu "Teilen" zu tun?



Schreib nicht gleich von Stuss, der orig. Vorbau ist sehr kurz, 2-3 cm tun bei diese Lenkerbreite nicht weh. Der M ist ja auch kürzer und daher wendiger, gleicht sich mit dem längeren Vorbau aus und du kommst mit dme Gewicht nach vorne.
Das Prinzip ist gültig seit es Bikes gibt.
Die Höhe ist egal, die Sattelüberhöhung ist entscheidend. Das Jekyll kommt vorne hoch daher, das spricht wieder für einen M wenn man es sportlicher haben will.

Warum Carbon Jekyll, fahr mal beide bergauf oder spring mal locker mit beiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (26. September 2012)

@fotoschlumpf:

Also so langsam wird mir klar das du dein Jekyll scheinbar in einem gänzlich anderen Einsatzbereich einsetzt als gefühlte 99% aller anderen Jekyll Besitzer! Was ja Ansicht okay ist, nur tust du so als ob das auch für alle anderen passen würde, was es nicht tut. Da die Leute einfach viel mehr in Richtung AM/Enduro unterwegs sind!  

Mein Jekyll hatte z.B. schon ab Werk einen 100mm Vorbau und nur einen 680mm breiten Lenker. Was ich schon nicht als so Ideal empfunden hab! Jetzt ist ein 75er Vorbau montiert, der sehr bald gegen einen 60er bzw. 50er getauscht wird. Lenker ist ein 740mm Breiter, beides zusammen hat die Beherrschbarkeit des Bikes erheblich verbessert!
Bezüglich Sattel Überhöhung, so reden wir hier nicht von einem XC Bike! Ist das Bike vorne noch zu hoch, erst mal alle spacer raus. Und Druck auf dem Vorderrad hat auch viel mit Aktiver Fahrtechnik zu tun! 

Ich weis ja nicht was du wiegst, aber ich bleib da bei das 600g nix ausmachen. Hab ja die 700g Ersparnis bei meinen Laufrädern nicht mal groß gemerkt. Egal ob berghoch oder beim Springen... gerade bei letzterem hätten ja dann alle Freerider und Downhill Fahrer große Probleme mit ihren Bikes. 

Ach ja, woher ich das weis? Bin mit meinem Jekyll auch schon nen Alpencross Gefahren. Geht ohne Probleme... da von abgesehen bin ich schon beide Gefahren. Einen Unterschied konnte ich nicht erfahren...


----------



## fotoschlumpf (26. September 2012)

Hallo fknobel,

ja ich bin sicher der AM/Touren Nutzer und schätze natürlich das Gewicht des Carbon 1. Wenn ich mir da ein Alu Teil ansehe wäre es mir zu heavy, das macht keinen Spaß.

Und natürlich bist mit einem Jekyll nicht so schnell, verglichen mit Hardtail oder einem 100-er Fully, das kann ich mittlerweile mit meinem Ego ab.
Vorteil des Jekylls ist diese enorme Bandbreite und die geniale Position auf diesem Bike.

Ja und du musst das Jekyll aktiv fahren, jede Kurve richtig schön drücken und immer Kopf überm Vorbau, wenn du das machst fährt es wie auf Schienen (auch mit RR ).

Mit 2 LRS hast 2 total untrschiedliche Bikes im Stall stehen, Tourer bis Enduro und das ist doch super schön (keine Kompromisse bis auf Speed bergauf). Ja und bergauf 150 mm ist der Hammer, Rinnen, Steine usw. alles wird schön überfahren ohne groß Geschwindigkeit oder Haftung zu velrieren (begauf).

Ich liebe dieses Bike und gehe langsam Richtung Enduro, jedoch nur um meine Touren erweitern zu können. Flat Pedal kommt jetzt drauf, will wärmere Schuhe fahren. 2-er LRS für Schnee und Matsch kommt jetzt noch dazu (Corssmax SX).
Ich empfehle das Jekyll weil du dich nicht festlegst damit, mit ein paar Handgriffen wirst zum Gipfelstürmer aber nicht mit diesen Alu Teilen (zu schwer und keine Absenkung vorne)

Ja und Old School ist und bleibt Old School, die Erfahrungen mit dicken und dünnen Reifen, langen und kurzen Vorbauten, schmalen und breiten Lenkern usw. mögen nicht 100% dem Zeitgeist  entsprechen, macht aber nichts weil ich ja alles an Zeitgeist durch gemacht hab und damit eine eigene Meinung dazu habe.

Keine Ahnung wie lange du schon MTB fährst, ich habe ohne Federung und mit Daumenschaltern angefangen und so viel Blödsinn  mitgemacht, da sind dir irgendwann die Trends völlig egal. Was zählt sind deine Ziele am Bike, wenn du sie mit deinem Bike erreichst dann bist angekommen.


----------



## Walter2911 (26. September 2012)

Danke für die vielen Tipps! Und vorallem dem Doodle Link.

Ich bin schon das Remedy, KTM Bark und das Stereo gefahren und komme immer wieder zum Entschluss, dass ein 60cm Oberrohr (horizontal) am besten wäre. Das wäre genau zwischen M und L. Also in Zahlen +/- 1,3cm.

Also wegen den 1,3cm hin oder her... Habe ich mir gestern das Jekyll 2 in M bestellt. 
Ich habe das bike gerne etwas kürzer und wendiger, da es bei uns in der nähe keine Parks gibt aber sehr oft Geschicklichkeitspassagen zum Tricksen haben und deshalb für mich der kürzere Rahmen besser passt.

Und im Notfall muss ich einen 90 Vorbau verbauen, der auch am HiMod1 2011 verbaut ist. Was sicher die Klettereigenschaften steigert. Beim Downhill natürlich ein Nachteil!

Den Doodle habe ich auch ausgewertet. Der Durchschnittsfahrer:
M:
180,2cm, SL 84,6cm
L:
183,8cm, SL 87,0cm
XL:
191,3cm, SL 91,0cm

Wegen Carbon oder Alu... Jeder muss wissen was er Preislich ausgeben will und wo er es einsetzen will. Ein Carbon Jekyll für fast reinen Parkeinsatz ist überflüssig. Da ist ein Alu sicherlich besser.
Doch wenn man auch längere Touren fahren will mit vielen hm bringt Carbon schon ein bisschen was. Zumindest der Gedanke unterstützt bein Bergauf fahren! 

Mein Einsatzzweck:
Mir soll das Bergauf und das Bergab fahren Spaß machen. Deshalb habe ich mich auch für das Jekyll entschieden. Weil es beides gut kann. 

Gruß Walter


----------



## fotoschlumpf (26. September 2012)

Glückwunsch, das sehe ich auch so. 

Der Preis für Carbon 2012 ist halt momentan echt gut. CD hat die neuen Modelle schon im Web d.h. totaler Preisverfall (bei 4,5 Kilo Euro bist dabei)!

Ich hab mir einen Thread hier über Rahmenbrüche durchgesehen, sieht aus als wäre Carbon dort nicht zugelassen. Alu ist halt auch ein Thema wenn es um Rahmenbruch geht, nur mal so ein Gedanke.

Ob der längere Vorbau ein Nachteil ist im Downhill will ich mal so stehen lassen, bin aber nicht so sicher ob du da was merkst, du kommst auch weiter nach vorne damit!!!

Dann lass uns bald was hören von dir und deinem neuen Jekyll.


----------



## chorge (26. September 2012)

Das 2011er Jekyll 3 aus Alu hat übrigens ne Talas...


----------



## dasphonk (26. September 2012)

fotoschlumpf schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, das sehe ich auch so.
> 
> Der Preis für Carbon 2012 ist halt momentan echt gut. CD hat die neuen Modelle schon im Web d.h. totaler Preisverfall (bei 4,5 Kilo Euro bist dabei)!
> 
> ...



Ich kann Dir da jetzt nicht ganz folgen  Sind im dem Thread auch Jekylls dabei? Wo ist Carbon nicht zugelassen? Inwiefern ist Alu ein Thema bei Rahmenbruch?


----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (26. September 2012)

fotoschlumpf schrieb:


> Ob der längere Vorbau ein Nachteil ....du kommst auch weiter nach vorne damit!!




Genau das ist doch der Nachteil!  :what:


----------



## fotoschlumpf (26. September 2012)

Sorry, es gibt hier einen Thread zum Thema Rahmenbrüche, da liest nur von Alu und ein paar Eisen Bikes aber kaum Carbon. 
Der Thread läuft schon einige Jahre 10J:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=35259&highlight=Rahmenbruch

Natürlich sind Carbonies zugelassen, aber du findest kaum welche darunter. Bin ja auch immer noch etwas skeptisch mit Carbon, mal sehen was der Rahmen nach 3 Jahren sagt (ich fahre 3-4 mal die Woche).

Rotwild wird oft genannt aber auch Scott und Votec, leider wurde nie die versprochene Auswertung gepostet, oder ich hab sie überblättert.
Die Bilder zeigen die Brüche häufig direkt vor den Schweißnähten, das finde ich auch überraschend.


----------



## Puls220 (26. September 2012)

Das größte Problem ist meiner Meinung nach, dass man kaum beurteilen kann, ob einem Carbon-Rahmen nach einem heftigeren Sturz (tritt im Enduro Einsatz ja doch häufiger auf) noch zu trauen ist.

Natürlich gibts da große Fortschritte wie z.B. die Zerstörungsvideos eines Santa Cruz Nomand auf Pinkbike (Alu und Carbon) beweisen... was vielen vergessen: Auch wenn Carbon höhere Belastungen ersträgt... der Alurahmen verbiegt/beult sich, bleibt aber meist in einem Stück und jeder sieht: "der ist hin". Der Carbonrahmen sieht bis kurz vorm Kollaps tadellos aus und kollabiert dann ebenso schlagartig wie vollständig.

Deshalb denke ich ebenso: für den Parkeinsatz als Privatmann ist Carbon nicht die 1. Wahl


----------



## fotoschlumpf (26. September 2012)

Alpha-Wiesel schrieb:


> Genau das ist doch der Nachteil!  :what:



das ist sicher nicht der Nachteil, das ist gut so, die Leute sind zu 60% zu weit hinten wenn es gröber wird! Um die Kontrolle zu behalten möglichst weit nach vorne sonst geht dir dein Vorderrad weg.


Leider wird das Lenkverhalten schlechter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User85319 (26. September 2012)

Jetzt mal im ernst:

Meist liest man von gebrochenen kettenstreben, abgerissenen Steuerrohren usw. Nix von "verbogenen" Rahmen...
Und dies geschieht ebenfalls Schlagartig ohne Ankündigung. Ich denke mal die wenigsten untersuchen ihre kettenstreben nach jeder Ausfahrt nach Rissen.

Wo soll also hier der Vorteil von Alu ggü Carbon sein? Wenn der Rahmen hin is, is er eben hin. Und das kann auf Hunderte verschiedener Wege passieren. Beim Carbon mmn nicht riskanter als bei Alu...


----------



## fotoschlumpf (26. September 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Das größte Problem ist meiner Meinung nach, dass man kaum beurteilen kann, ob einem Carbon-Rahmen nach einem heftigeren Sturz (tritt im Enduro Einsatz ja doch häufiger auf) noch zu trauen ist.
> 
> Natürlich gibts da große Fortschritte wie z.B. die Zerstörungsvideos eines Santa Cruz Nomand auf Pinkbike (Alu und Carbon) beweisen... was vielen vergessen: Auch wenn Carbon höhere Belastungen ersträgt... der Alurahmen verbiegt/beult sich, bleibt aber meist in einem Stück und jeder sieht: "der ist hin". Der Carbonrahmen sieht bis kurz vorm Kollaps tadellos aus und kollabiert dann ebenso schlagartig wie vollständig.
> 
> Deshalb denke ich ebenso: für den Parkeinsatz als Privatmann ist Carbon nicht die 1. Wahl



Das ist sicher das größte Problem, das ALu schreit schon laut bevor es richtig gefährlich wird. Bei Carbon ist das etwas beunruhigend.

Die Spitz hat ihr Carbon Bike ordentlich an den Felsen gelehnt, es blieb dennoch stabil.
In einer TV Show hat sie ihr Bike nach dem Rennen gezeigt, fahren möchte man es so nicht mehr, das sieht ekelig aus im Vergleich zu  einer Beule. Aber das Bike blieb stabil und sie konnte noch Platz 2 fahren.
Viele deutsche Hersteller bieten gute Konditionen bei Carbonbruch an, das ist eine sehr faire Politik und sicher gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Puls220 (26. September 2012)

fotoschlumpf schrieb:


> das ist sicher nicht der Nachteil, das ist gut so, die Leute sind zu 60% zu weit hinten wenn es gröber wird! Um die Kontrolle zu behalten möglichst weit nach vorne sonst geht dir dein Vorderrad weg.
> 
> Leider wird das Lenkverhalten schlechter



Wenn's gröber wird, soll (geradeaus) vorallem das Vorderrad nicht schlagartig hängen bleiben...  Deshalb übt manch einer auch stundenlang Manuals...

Wenn's steiler nach unten geht, wandert mit einem langen Vorbau der Schwerpunkt zudem weiter nach vorne, was das Überschlagsmoment erhöht.

Deiner Logik widerspricht zudem gängigen DH-bikes, die haben flachen Lenkwinkeln und Stummelvorbauten u.a. damit das Gewicht weiter hinten ist...


----------



## yann.roux (26. September 2012)

Sorry,

wo ist nochmal die Anleitung zum "bösen" Reset von Chorge?
finde sie gerade nicht.
Danke


----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (26. September 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Wenn's gröber wird, soll (geradeaus) vorallem das Vorderrad nicht schlagartig hängen bleiben...  Deshalb übt manch einer auch stundenlang Manuals...
> 
> Wenn's steiler nach unten geht, wandert mit einem langen Vorbau der Schwerpunkt zudem weiter nach vorne, was das Überschlagsmoment erhöht.
> 
> Deiner Logik widerspricht zudem gängigen DH-bikes, die haben flachen Lenkwinkeln und Stummelvorbauten u.a. damit das Gewicht weiter hinten ist...




Ich bin mal gespannt mit welcher Logik er deine Aussage jetzt nochmal um 180grad korrigiert.


----------



## gernotkrinner (26. September 2012)

yann.roux schrieb:


> Sorry,
> 
> wo ist nochmal die Anleitung zum "bösen" Reset von Chorge?
> finde sie gerade nicht.
> Danke



Meinst du das Posting?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9871373&postcount=1096


----------



## yann.roux (26. September 2012)

gernotkrinner schrieb:


> Meinst du das Posting?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9871373&postcount=1096



Thanx

Ich schreib es 100 Mal, damit ich es nicht wieder vergesse 
Ich schreib auch gleich 100 Mal die Adresse von ToXo


----------



## dasphonk (27. September 2012)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> so anbei mein jekyll mit easton haven lenker und raedern
> und weisse jagwire leitungen



Hast Du lange gefummelt, bis die Züge durch den Rahmen waren? Oder hast Du die alten und neuen Züge vor dem Austausch irgendwie verbunden?

Meine Aussenhüllen sind immer noch viel zu lang und das nervt.


----------



## gernotkrinner (27. September 2012)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Hast Du lange gefummelt, bis die Züge durch den Rahmen waren? Oder hast Du die alten und neuen Züge vor dem Austausch irgendwie verbunden?
> 
> Meine Aussenhüllen sind immer noch viel zu lang und das nervt.



Schneid sie halt ab???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (27. September 2012)

das geht relativ einfach:

du schraubst unter dem tretlager die Kunststoffdurchführungen runter und fädelst dann die Schaltseile durch. ich habe sie dann mit einem kleinen Inbus-Schlüssel rausgezogen.

Kleine Fummelei. geht schnell

Pass nur auf, falls du Aluminium Endkappen verwenden willst in der Rahmen-Einführung!

Ich hatte die Manteldrähte (Draehte in der Führungstülle) welche beim einlenken dann immer hässliche Geräusche (scheren, knarzen) gemacht haben.

mfg
manuel


----------



## dasphonk (27. September 2012)

gernotkrinner schrieb:


> Schneid sie halt ab???



Hast ja Recht, aber nach 1 1/2 Jahren Schlammbeschuss will ich gleich die Züge und Hüllen mittauschen....


----------



## kantn-manuel (27. September 2012)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Hast Du lange gefummelt, bis die Züge durch den Rahmen waren? Oder hast Du die alten und neuen Züge vor dem Austausch irgendwie verbunden?
> 
> Meine Aussenhüllen sind immer noch viel zu lang und das nervt.



ich habe sie anfänglich verbunden. habe dann das system geändert. 

geht auch ohne.....am Besten vom Lenker weg nach unten


----------



## Ponch (27. September 2012)

Kann jemand von euch vielleicht mal bitte bei seinem M Jekyll die Oberrohrlänge von Center Steuerrohr zu Center Sitzrohr messen (nicht horizontal sondern direkt von top zu top). Danke!


----------



## fknobel (27. September 2012)

Mal ne frage in die runde...

Weis jemand von euch was für Schrauben das sind mit denen der Bremsadapter HInten am Rahmen angeschruabt wird? Von der Dicke her sind sie wie M8 Schrauben, haben aber ein feineres Gewinde. Will die Tauschen  gegen Edelstahl doer Titan. Da die total schnell anfangen zu Rosten...

Jemand eine Idee was das sein könnte?


----------



## Matze. (27. September 2012)

> Jemand eine Idee was das sein könnte?




Vielleicht ein Feingewinde einfach mit dem Messschieber den Durchmesser messen (sieht aus wie... reicht nicht). Danach die Steigung messen, und das geht so:

Normales M8 hat eine Steigung von 1,25mm also bei 12,5mm auf dem Messschieber eingestellt 10 Gewindegänge abzählen.

M8x1 hat 1mm Steigung also 10 Gewindegänge auf 10mm.

Allerdings glaube ich dass es sich um ein "normales" M8 handelt (eigentlich kenne ich in Verbindung mit Scheibenbremsen am Bike nur M6).
Wenn Du die Schrauben im Fachmarkt kaufst kannst Du sie ja problemlos testen, einfach von Hand reinschrauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (27. September 2012)

Matze. schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein Feingewinde einfach mit dem Messschieber den Durchmesser messen (sieht aus wie... reicht nicht). Danach die Steigung messen, und das geht so:
> 
> Normales M8 hat eine Steigung von 1,25mm also bei 12,5mm auf dem Messschieber eingestellt 10 Gewindegänge abzählen.
> 
> ...



Normales M8 ist es definitiv nicht, da von hab ich genug zuhause rum liegen. Dann komm ich wohl nicht ums Nachmessen herum, finde nur gerade meinen Messschieber nicht, daher die frage...


----------



## Ponch (27. September 2012)

@fknobel

wenn du gerade bei deinem Jekyll bist, kannst du bitte mal die Oberrohrlänge von Mitte Steuerrohr bis Mitte-Oberkannte Sitzrohr für mich ausmessen, danke!
Du hast ein L, oder?


----------



## fknobel (27. September 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> @fknobel
> 
> wenn du gerade bei deinem Jekyll bist, kannst du bitte mal die Oberrohrlänge von Mitte Steuerrohr bis Mitte-Oberkannte Sitzrohr für mich ausmessen, danke!
> Du hast ein L, oder?



Nöp, hab nen XL... da sinds knapp 62cm. Und beim M sollten es 56,4cm sein. Steht bei Cdale auf der Homepage beid en Geo-Daten vom Bike.


----------



## Ponch (27. September 2012)

Die messen ja horizontal. Genau das Maß kann ich zum Vergleich gerade nicht gebrauchen.  Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## fknobel (27. September 2012)

Die Messen doch beides... einmal Sitzrohr Ende zu Steuerrohr ende (beides Mitte). Und einmal die länge direkt am Rohr entlang.


----------



## fasj (27. September 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Normales M8 ist es definitiv nicht, da von hab ich genug zuhause rum liegen. Dann komm ich wohl nicht ums Nachmessen herum, finde nur gerade meinen Messschieber nicht, daher die frage...



Dann hab ich jetzt mein Bike geschrottet.

1    1         Ti-M6x45 KON-IN Titan Schraube M6 x 45mm - Inbus konischer Kopf   
2    1         Ti-M6x40 KON-IN Titan Schraube M6 x 40mm - Inbus konischer Kopf   
3    2         Ti-M6x30 KON-IN Titan Schraube M6 x 30mm - Inbus konischer Kopf - 

Scherz ! Die haben gepasst. Vorne und Hinten.
Vorne hatte ich das Problem, dass der Teil der Schraube ohne Gewinde dicker war. Scheiß Lieferung...
Hat reingepasst, aber die Bremse lies sich nicht mehr sauber einstellen.

Ich will jetzt dann noch die Schrauben am Dämpfer gegen Titan tauschen.
Ich hasse rostige Schrauben.

fasj


----------



## chorge (27. September 2012)

Kann das Huber-Maß bestätigen! Haben heut die Buchsen am Jekyll ausgetauscht... Nun knarzt oder klackert nix mehr, und die Zugstufe musste 2 Klickt zugedreht werden!


----------



## Sagatasan (27. September 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Kann das Huber-Maß bestätigen! Haben heut die Buchsen am Jekyll ausgetauscht... Nun knarzt oder klackert nix mehr, und die Zugstufe musste 2 Klickt zugedreht werden!




kannst du mir bitte genau sagen, WAS du da WO bestellt hast!?

thnx


----------



## fknobel (27. September 2012)

fasj schrieb:


> Dann hab ich jetzt mein Bike geschrottet.
> 
> 1    1         Ti-M6x45 KON-IN Titan Schraube M6 x 45mm - Inbus konischer Kopf
> 2    1         Ti-M6x40 KON-IN Titan Schraube M6 x 40mm - Inbus konischer Kopf
> ...



Ich glaub hier weis keiner Welche Schrauben ich meine... 

Also noch mal, es geht um die zwei Schrauben die den Hinteren Bremsadapter am Rahmen fest halten.  Der Bremssattel selber wird mit normalen M6 Schrauben auf diesem Befestigt...

Alle anderen Schrauben sind schon gegen Titan getauscht, das sind die letzten beiden die fehlen am ganzen Bike.


----------



## fknobel (27. September 2012)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> kannst du mir bitte genau sagen, WAS du da WO bestellt hast!?
> 
> thnx



Bekommst du alles hier:

http://huber-bushings.com/

Du brauchst Bushings fÃ¼r Fox Standart in 15,75 x 6 mm. Der Komplettsatz Kostet um die 40â¬ fÃ¼r oben und unten...

Wie das genau ablÃ¤uft mit dem Bestellen steht alles auf seiner Website! Ein tip noch... Bestell dir direkt drei ersatz Gleitlager fÃ¼r 5â¬ und das Werkzeug mit. Dann hast alles da was du brauchst und must nicht irgendwann noch mal ersatzteile Bestellen. 

Im Ãbrigen steht das alles schon gefÃ¼hlte 10x mal hier im Thema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fasj (27. September 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Ich glaub hier weis keiner Welche Schrauben ich meine...
> 
> Also noch mal, es geht um die zwei Schrauben die den Hinteren Bremsadapter am Rahmen fest halten.  Der Bremssattel selber wird mit normalen M6 Schrauben auf diesem Befestigt...
> 
> Alle anderen Schrauben sind schon gegen Titan getauscht, das sind die letzten beiden die fehlen am ganzen Bike.




Stimmt an die hab ich nicht gedacht...

Hast du die am Dämpfer auch gewechselt ?
Mir hat schon jemand gesagt, dass da Titan nicht so toll sei.

fasj


----------



## fknobel (27. September 2012)

fasj schrieb:


> Stimmt an die hab ich nicht gedacht...
> 
> Hast du die am Dämpfer auch gewechselt ?
> Mir hat schon jemand gesagt, dass da Titan nicht so toll sei.
> ...



Also ich hab am Dämpfer Titan Schrauben und kann nach knapp 1000km nichts Negatives Berichten.


----------



## Sagatasan (27. September 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Bekommst du alles hier:
> 
> http://huber-bushings.com/
> 
> ...



DANKE!!

lese hier nicht ständig mit....

anbei meine aktuelle ausbaustufe vom 3er


----------



## chorge (27. September 2012)

Sehr schön aufgebaut!!


----------



## Puls220 (27. September 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Kann das Huber-Maß bestätigen! Haben heut die Buchsen am Jekyll ausgetauscht... Nun knarzt oder klackert nix mehr, und die Zugstufe musste 2 Klickt zugedreht werden!



Ich glaube ich brauch auch dringend Huberbushings... bei Kälte kommt der Hinterbau gar nicht mehr hoch 

Hast Du sie nur oben, oder beidseitig des Dämpfers eingebaut?


----------



## chorge (27. September 2012)

Generell ist IMHO der Dämpfer im Jekyll (zumindest im MY2011) für Fahrer unter 80kg überdämpft... Bei meiner Freundin hab ich das 10er Fox Öl gegen 7.5er getauscht, und zudem noch ein wenig umgeshimt. Dadurch war er endlich möglich mit der Zugstufeneinstellung zu spielen!
Die Hubers unterstützen dies nun positiv!
Oben reicht eigentlich, aber gegen Knarzen wirkt die untere Buchse auch noch... Haben wir nun festgestellt.


----------



## fknobel (28. September 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich brauch auch dringend Huberbushings... bei Kälte kommt der Hinterbau gar nicht mehr hoch
> 
> Hast Du sie nur oben, oder beidseitig des Dämpfers eingebaut?



Wenn dann beide! Gerade die minimale Bewegung unten sollte man nicht unterschätzen... vom "Knarzen" mal abgesehen.


----------



## wings96 (28. September 2012)

schönes bike


----------



## fknobel (29. September 2012)

So, jetzt wo ich endgültig fertig bin gibt es auch noch mal ein Foto von meinem... fahr es wohl schon ne weile so, bin nur nicht dazu gekommen mal ein gescheites Foto zu machen. Nach dem ich dann vorhin mit der "großen" Wartung (Haupt Lager am Hinter bau getauscht und Quietschen an der Hinterrad Bremse beseitigt) nach drei Alpen Einsätzen incl. Trailtropy in Lenzerheide durch war, hab ich dann auch endlich mal die Cam geholt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (29. September 2012)

Auch sehr schön!!
Lass mich raten: etwa 14.5kg?
IMHO für ein so potentes Rad ein gutes Gewicht...

Fährst du die Lyrik mit 160mm oder auf 170mm angehoben? Originalöl im rechten Holm, oder dünneres?

Zum Vergleich das ganz ähnlich aufgebaute Jekyll meiner Freundin, nachdem wir gestern nen Bash, ein 36er Blatt und nen 2fach Umwerfer montiert haben... Schlechtes Bild zwar, aber passt grad so gut dazu:


----------



## chorge (29. September 2012)

Und ihr gehört es!! *smile*
Radfahrern ist grad zur Wiesnzeit schwierig...


----------



## Matze. (29. September 2012)

> Radfahrern ist grad zur Wiesnzeit schwierig...




Wenn bedenkt dass es vorher zur Viehscheid auch nicht einfach war...


----------



## fknobel (29. September 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Auch sehr schön!!
> Lass mich raten: etwa 14.5kg?
> IMHO für ein so potentes Rad ein gutes Gewicht...
> 
> Fährst du die Lyrik mit 160mm oder auf 170mm angehoben? Originalöl im rechten Holm, oder dünneres?



Ich hab es im Aktuell Aufbau noch nicht gewogen, nur im Aufbau ohne KeFü, mit Standart XTR Schaltwerk und mit der 2,2" RubberQueen Hinten. Da waren es 14,02kg! Ergo müssten es jetzt so um die 14,2-14,3kg liegen, je nach Bereifung und ob ich mit oder ohne Schläuchen fahre. 

Die Lyrik fahr ich mit den Standart 160mm, reicht mir selbst für härteren Enduro Einsatz vollkommen aus. Und so ist die Geo auch noch voll Touren Tauglich. 

Demnächst kommen noch andere Reifen drauf, die RubberQueen Vorn ist schon gut abgefahren und der Ardent ist mir etwas zu glitschig. Der kommt dann für nen Alpencros wieder drauf. Für den Enduro Einsatz gibt es dann demnächst Vorn einen Maxxis Minion DHF 3C in 2,5" und Hinten einen Maxxis HigeRoller 2 3C in 2,4".


----------



## fasj (29. September 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Und ihr gehört es!! *smile*
> Radfahrern ist grad zur Wiesnzeit schwierig...



Bei dem Panorama ist das sicher zu verschmerzen....
fasj


----------



## Matze. (29. September 2012)

> Bei dem Panorama ist das sicher zu verschmerzen....
> fasj




Wird sicher schwer für Chorge, aber tut sicher was er kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (30. September 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Bekommst du alles hier:
> 
> http://huber-bushings.com/
> 
> ...



Auf meinen Bestellwunsch bekam ich eine Rückfrage zur Einbaubreite. Welche Breite brauch ich, und habt ihr die 2-teilige (bis 40mm Breite) oder 3- teilige Variante (ab 22 bis 58mm) genommen?

Mein Bike ist noch beim Händler wegen der DYAD Reklamation, da kann ich nicht nachmessen.

Danke schonmal


----------



## fasj (30. September 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Zum Vergleich das ganz ähnlich aufgebaute Jekyll meiner Freundin, nachdem wir gestern nen Bash, ein 36er Blatt und nen 2fach Umwerfer montiert haben... Schlechtes Bild zwar, aber passt grad so gut dazu:



Hallo,
was hast du für ein 36 genommen ?
Beim Bash, den von FSA ? https://www.bike-components.de/index.php?cat=c395_MTB-Bashring.html&sort=&XTCsid=225a1b795b9fbe1ece388b18ea1bc222&limit=40&filter_id=115&order=

Warum hast du einen zweifachwechsler genommen, kann man den 3fach nicht begrenzen ?
Danke
fasj


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (30. September 2012)

NAbend Jekyll User!

Bin gerade dabei von Ami auf Ami zu wechseln, sprich mein Stumpi kommt weg und ich kann mich für seeeeehr vertretbare Aufpreise zwischen zwei 2012er Jekylls entscheiden:

Jekyll 3 oder Jekyll Carbon 2.

Das Jekyll soll es eigentlich werden, da es vom ersten Eindruck her nen guten Spagat zwischen AM und Enduro schafft? Oder doch nicht???

Mich beschäftigt allerdings mehr die Grundsatz-/Anfängerfrage:

Carbon oder Alu?

Preis: klar Alu!

Optik, Gewicht, Ausstattung: klar Carbon Jekyll...

Sind die Carbon Jekylls mit wirklich GUTEN Schlagschutzfolien ausgerüstet? 

Greetz


----------



## chorge (30. September 2012)

fasj schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was hast du für ein 36 genommen ?
> Beim Bash, den von FSA ? https://www.bike-components.de/index.php?cat=c395_MTB-Bashring.html&sort=&XTCsid=225a1b795b9fbe1ece388b18ea1bc222&limit=40&filter_id=115&order=
> 
> ...



Ist ein Shimano Kettenblatt!
RaceFace Bash
Zweifach Umwerfer funktioniert besser, da man die DirectMount-Dinger ja nicht verschieben kann.

Ob es ihr Spass macht damit nun zu biken, werde ICH leider nicht mehr erfahren. Muss leider die Trails nun wieder Solo unsicher machen... Scheißdrecks-Wochenende!!!!!


----------



## Matze. (30. September 2012)

> Ob es ihr Spass macht damit nun zu biken, werde ICH leider nicht mehr erfahren. Muss leider die Trails nun wieder Solo unsicher machen... Scheißdrecks-Wochenende!!!!!




Ja was Habt Ihr ein bisserl über die Stränge geschlagen in M?


----------



## chorge (1. Oktober 2012)

Alles ********...


----------



## JackRackam (1. Oktober 2012)

Hallo!
Hat jemand einen Link zum C'dale Katalog für Räder 2013?

Danke und Gruß
JackR 
__________________


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (2. Oktober 2012)

Wer von euch kann mir gerade mal kurz weiterhelfen?

Hab mein Jekyll Carbon 2 bestellt und es soll am Freitag geliefert werden. Ich wollte vorher noch eine Reverb bestellen. Was ist die richtige Länge (380er oder 420er) bei Rahmengröße L?

Besten Dank!


----------



## Ponch (2. Oktober 2012)

Hängt von deiner Schrittlänge ab ob du die 420er brauchst oder nicht.


----------



## kantn-manuel (2. Oktober 2012)

*DIRTPLOW* schrieb:


> Wer von euch kann mir gerade mal kurz weiterhelfen?
> 
> Hab mein Jekyll Carbon 2 bestellt und es soll am Freitag geliefert werden. Ich wollte vorher noch eine Reverb bestellen. Was ist die richtige Länge (380er oder 420er) bei Rahmengröße L?
> 
> Besten Dank!



ich hab ein L mit 83cm Beinlänge --> 380mm verbaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (2. Oktober 2012)

Moin! Hm, ich bin 1,84m und 90cm Schrittlänge! Dann lieber ne 420er?


----------



## Ponch (2. Oktober 2012)

Da reicht dicke eine 380er.


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (2. Oktober 2012)

Allet klar!


----------



## fknobel (2. Oktober 2012)

:kotz::kotz:

Klarer Fall für die Cdale Rahmen Garantie...


----------



## yann.roux (2. Oktober 2012)

Rahmenaustausch ging bei mir ganz schnell, wenn es dich trösten kann!


----------



## longimanus (2. Oktober 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> :kotz::kotz:
> 
> Klarer Fall für die Cdale Rahmen Garantie...



ach du ********, wie ist das passiert?


----------



## chorge (2. Oktober 2012)

Shit!!!
Geh mit dem Bike zum Händler! Der soll ein Photo machen, und an den Vertreter senden... Normalerweise solltest du in 1-2 Wochen nen neuen Hauptrahmen haben! Danach dann halt noch umbauen... 
Shit Happens... Wahrscheinlich ist es nur der Lack, aber wer weiß...


----------



## kantn-manuel (2. Oktober 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Shit!!!
> Geh mit dem Bike zum Händler! Der soll ein Photo machen, und an den Vertreter senden... Normalerweise solltest du in 1-2 Wochen nen neuen Hauptrahmen haben! Danach dann halt noch umbauen...
> Shit Happens... Wahrscheinlich ist es nur der Lack, aber wer weiß...



solche lackfehler werden auch getauscht?


----------



## fknobel (2. Oktober 2012)

Wie es passiert ist weis ich nicht, war plötzlich da bzw. ist es mir nach der Inspektion letzte Woche am Sonntag aufgefallen als das Bike weitestgehend Sauber war. Der riss geht einmal rum und fängt bzw. hört zimlich genau auf gleicherhöhe auf beiden Seiten an. Wäre sehr untypisch für einen reinen Lackschaden...

Na ja, Foto hab ich vorgestern schon gemacht und zum Händler geschickt, der soll das mal mit Cdale abklären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (2. Oktober 2012)

Das ist der Alurahmen, oder?

... sieht nicht gut aus. Falls es tröstet, ich kann mangels Dämpfer auch gerade nicht fahren.


----------



## fknobel (2. Oktober 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Das ist der Alurahmen, oder?
> 
> ... sieht nicht gut aus. Falls es tröstet, ich kann mangels Dämpfer auch gerade nicht fahren.



Jepp, ist ein Alu Rahmen. Ist aber eigentlich egal, denn an der Stelle sind alle Jekyll Rahmen aus Alu (auch die Carbon).


----------



## chorge (3. Oktober 2012)

Wenn es unklar ist, was genau ist, wird auch auf Verdacht getauscht! Dafür liebe ich C'dale!


----------



## Puls220 (3. Oktober 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Wenn es unklar ist, was genau ist, wird auch auf Verdacht getauscht! Dafür liebe ich C'dale!



Was los ist, ließe sich ja klären, aber der Lack reißt ja nicht einfach so. Letzlich ist ein Austausch aber am billigsten - in der reinen Produktion kostet ein CD Rahmen auch kaum mehr, als eine Noname aus Taiwan. 

Allerdings war Cannondale auch schon fast weg vom Fenster, weil sie Brüche an Uralt-bikes ebenso großzügig reguliert haben. Da ist die "lebenslange" US Garantie nicht wirklich realistisch... Alu lässt sich halt nicht dauerfest dimensionieren, immer nur zeitfest.


----------



## chorge (3. Oktober 2012)

Verwindung oder Zug kann durchaus mal Lack brechen lassen, und das ohne dass das Alu darunter Schaden hat. Vor allem weisser Lack neigt durchaus zur Rissbildung!


----------



## Matze. (3. Oktober 2012)

> Allerdings war Cannondale auch schon fast weg vom Fenster, weil sie Brüche an Uralt-bikes ebenso großzügig reguliert haben. Da ist die "lebenslange" US Garantie nicht wirklich realistisch... Alu lässt sich halt nicht dauerfest dimensionieren, immer nur zeitfest.





Das stimmt nicht,


 sie waren nicht (fast) pleite wegen großzügiger Garantiebedingungen, sondern weil sie sich mit ihrem Enduro/Motocross Engagement verhoben haben. Nachdem sie im MTB-Sektor schon ein Gigant waren, wollten sie auch im Motorradbereich eine große Nummer werden, und das ist gründlich schief gegangen. Nachdem sie ein Heidengeld in die Entwicklung gesteckt hatten und eine absolut unkonventionelle Enduro auf die Beine stellten, verloren sie reihenweise die Vergleichstests in den Fachmagazinen (vor allem an KTM bissen sie sich alle Zähne aus). Das, verbunden mit einem viel zu hohen Preis für die Motorräder führte fast zum Zusammenbruch des Unternehmens.
Ich habe diese Geschichte Ende der 90er bis ca. 2004 genau mitverfolgt, da ich damals noch ein leidenschaftlicher Endurofahrer (mit Motor) war.

Wo ich Dir absolut Recht gebe, es wäre eine 10 Jahres Garantie wesentlich realistischer,  als eine lebenslange Garantie, die dann ja eh nicht viel bringt weil die Komponenten nicht mehr passen.

Der Austausch der Rahmen kostet den Hersteller nicht die Welt, ist aber ein hervorragendes Verkaufsargument.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fasj (4. Oktober 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Bekommst du alles hier:
> 
> http://huber-bushings.com/
> 
> ...



Hallo,
hat jemand mal diese hier http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/mount_kits_bushings.aspx bzw. http://www.tftunedshox.com/Miscellaneous/Mount-Kits-and-Bushings/Mount-Kits-12mm/Heavy-Duty-Mount-Kit-12mm-M8x158-TMK8158 probiert ?

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die noch besser funktionieren, da Dichtung und in der Mitte Stabiler.
Ausserdem auch andere Buchse, ähnlich wie bei Huber.

fasj


----------



## Puls220 (4. Oktober 2012)

Matze. schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht,
> 
> 
> sie waren nicht (fast) pleite wegen großzügiger Garantiebedingungen, sondern weil sie sich mit ihrem Enduro/Motocross Engagement verhoben haben. Nachdem sie im MTB-Sektor schon ein Gigant waren, wollten sie auch im Motorradbereich eine große Nummer werden, und das ist gründlich schief gegangen. Nachdem sie ein Heidengeld in die Entwicklung gesteckt hatten und eine absolut unkonventionelle Enduro auf die Beine stellten, verloren sie reihenweise die Vergleichstests in den Fachmagazinen (vor allem an KTM bissen sie sich alle Zähne aus). Das, verbunden mit einem viel zu hohen Preis für die Motorräder führte fast zum Zusammenbruch des Unternehmens.
> Ich habe diese Geschichte Ende der 90er bis ca. 2004 genau mitverfolgt, da ich damals noch ein leidenschaftlicher Endurofahrer (mit Motor) war.



Ok, klingt so als habe das Motocross Engagement größeren Anteil an der Pleite als die Schadensregulierung 

... mir hatten 2 Händler unabhängig voneinander von der "Beinahepleite durch großzügige Schadensregulierung" erzählt, aber die habe von der MX Geschichte wahrscheinlcih gar nicht viel mitgekriegt... gab's die Motorräder auch hier zu kaufen?

---

Von den anderen Bushings hab' ich noch gar nichts gehört... hätte ich nicht gerade bei Huber bestellt, wäre das durchaus interessant und eine Versuch wert


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (4. Oktober 2012)

fasj schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was hast du für ein 36 genommen ?
> Beim Bash, den von FSA ? https://www.bike-components.de/index.php?cat=c395_MTB-Bashring.html&sort=&XTCsid=225a1b795b9fbe1ece388b18ea1bc222&limit=40&filter_id=115&order=
> 
> ...



Hi Leute,

Ich habe ein *36'er FSA-Kettenblatt* für die Original-Kurbel des Jekyll3 (2011) und einen *FSA-Bash* übrig !
Laufleistung des Kettenblattes ca. 300km also so gut wie neu !

*Ich habe auch noch das Jekyll-SAG-Meter übrig !!!*

Falls jemand interesse hat einfach per PM melden !

Übrigens hatte ich den 3-fach-Umwerfer einfach nur durch die 
Anschlagschraube begrenzt hat sehr gut funktioniert !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## kantn-manuel (4. Oktober 2012)

so: cannondale war quasi pleite (ob rechtlich oder nicht ka ahnung)

De facto wurden sie von Dorel gekauft (der Konzern, der Maxi-Cosi produziert)

zu der Sparte Fahrrad gehören im Dorel-Konzern noch:
Cannondale, Schwinn, GT, Mongoose, IronHorse, SUGOI, Pacific, Dyno, RoadMaster, PowerLite and InSTEP

...

http://terrengsykkel.no/img/magasin/telex/full/CannondaleS440.jpg


----------



## kantn-manuel (5. Oktober 2012)

habe andauernd ein knacksen, das ich nicht zuordnen kann.

habe die Dämpferaufnahme mal aufgeschraubt.
Haare standen mir zu Berge! (obwohl ich eine Glatze habe!)

Vollgewindeschraube M6x40 ....und so sieht das Bushing aus!!!


----------



## Marki72 (5. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Jekyll Freunde!

Das Thema ist hier vermutlich schon 100mal besprochen worden, aber ich will jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchsuchen!
Ich will mir eine Lyrik einbauen! Könnt Ihr mir sagen welche, DH Kartusche, mit oder ohne Absenkung, Luft oder Stahlfeder?
Gibt es bei den 2013er Änderungen oder soll man bei guten Angeboten noch eine 2012  oder 11er nehmen?
Würde mich über Eure Tips sehr freuen.

Viele Grüße aus Bayern
Markus


----------



## chorge (5. Oktober 2012)

Also ne Lyrik U-Turn 2011 gibt's sogar in 1.5"! Funktioniert extrem gut!!


----------



## Puls220 (5. Oktober 2012)

Aus meiner Sicht gibt's 3 sinnvolle Optionen (Stand vor einem Jahr aus diversen Gabelthreads, seitdem nicht mehr intensiv verfolgt):

Dual Air ohne viele Features => leicht
Coil U-Turn (RC2L) => vielseitig und robust (45mm absenkbar, blockierbar, gutes Ansprechverhalten)

RC2 DH beste Performance, aber nicht blockierbar (scheint es aktuell nicht mehr als Coil zu geben)


----------



## Marki72 (5. Oktober 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht gibt's 3 sinnvolle Optionen (Stand vor einem Jahr aus diversen Gabelthreads, seitdem nicht mehr intensiv verfolgt):
> 
> Dual Air ohne viele Features => leicht
> Coil U-Turn (RC2L) => vielseitig und robust (45mm absenkbar, blockierbar, gutes Ansprechverhalten)
> ...



RC2 DH - nicht blockierbar wäre mir egal, aber gibts die auch mit Absenkfunktion. Das finde ich nämlich beim Jekyll schon sinnvoll, wenn man steile Rampen hochfährt. Bin nämlich viel im Gebirge unterwegs.

Danke schon mal für Eure Tips!


----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (5. Oktober 2012)

U-Turn ist die Absenkfunktion bei den Stahlfedervarianten und RC... ist jeweils die Dämpfung. Lässt sich auch untereinander kombinieren wie man Lust hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (6. Oktober 2012)

Marki72 schrieb:


> RC2 DH - nicht blockierbar wäre mir egal, aber gibts die auch mit Absenkfunktion. Das finde ich nämlich beim Jekyll schon sinnvoll, wenn man steile Rampen hochfährt. Bin nämlich viel im Gebirge unterwegs.
> 
> Danke schon mal für Eure Tips!



Seite 2011 hat sich intern nichts mehr geändert bei den Lyrik Gabeln. Sprich, eine 2011er Lyrik hat das gleiche Innenleben wie eine 2013er. 

Bezüglich Dämpfung, so kannst du zu einer RC2L greifen und das Floodgate Ventiel ausbauen. Ist dann fast eine DH Dämpfung! Oder du Kaufst die für knapp 90 die DH Dämpfer Kartusche. Dann hättest du die Möglichkeit, passenden flachen 24er Maulschlüssel vorausgesetzt, die Dämpferkartuschen innerhalb von fünf Minuten untereinander auszutauschen! Vorteil der DH Dämpfung ist ganz klar vorhanden, sie verhärtet bei z.B. langen Wurzelfeldern nicht so schnell bzw. garnicht. Wodurch dir die Hände nicht so schnell einschlafen bzw. Taub werden.

U-Turn macht auf langen Touren auf jeden fall Sinn. Vorallem die stufenlose Absenkung ist echt Super! So kannst du die Höhe der Front exakt deinen wünschen entsprechend absenken.
Alternativ kann man sich zusätzlich noch eine Solo-Air Einheit hinlegen und einbauen wenn man es mal Leichter haben will und keine Absenkung braucht, kosten Punkt knapp 70. 

Vg

Florian


----------



## tobo78 (6. Oktober 2012)

so mein jekyll ist zerlegt und verpackt, 
am dienstag gehts ab nach la Palma
war schon jemand dort?  und wenn kann mir jemand noch nützliche info geben


----------



## Michael_H (7. Oktober 2012)

tobo78 schrieb:


> so mein jekyll ist zerlegt und verpackt,
> am dienstag gehts ab nach la Palma
> war schon jemand dort?  und wenn kann mir jemand noch nützliche info geben



Ich war leztes Jahr 2 Wochen dort, das ist wirklich cool dort. Dieses Jahr klappt es leider nicht. 
Was man dort gut gebrauchen kann sind Bremsbeläge und eventuell einen neuen Mantel, das scharfe Gestein und der feine Staub geht schon aufs Material.
Mit dem Jeykll solltest du da eigentlich super zurecht kommen mit den Trails. Viel Spaß dort.


----------



## kantn-manuel (7. Oktober 2012)

habe das kalcken weggebracht,....hinterbaulagerung neu gegeben.
Ist eine schöne Denkübung, wie man die einzelnen Werkzeuge verwenden muss ( werkzeugkit) .


----------



## chorge (7. Oktober 2012)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> habe das kalcken weggebracht,....hinterbaulagerung neu gegeben.
> Ist eine schöne Denkübung, wie man die einzelnen Werkzeuge verwenden muss ( werkzeugkit) .



...zumal es eigentlich nichts im Set gibt, um die Hauptachse am Schwingenlager beim Tretlager rauszuhauen - oder?!


----------



## kantn-manuel (7. Oktober 2012)

nein!
habe die neue Achse verwendet!

Das Werkzeug ist Sch...., aber was anderes gibt es nicht!


----------



## chorge (7. Oktober 2012)

Ah - OK! Habe nur mal alles zerlegt und gereinigt. Da hatte ich natürlich keine andere Achse zur Hand...


----------



## fknobel (7. Oktober 2012)

Das Cdale Werkzeug Brauch man eh nicht! Etwas Kreativität und Fingerspitzengefühl und man bekommt das ohne genau so gut hin...


----------



## Matze. (8. Oktober 2012)

> ... mir hatten 2 Händler unabhängig voneinander von der "Beinahepleite durch großzügige Schadensregulierung" erzählt, aber die habe von der MX Geschichte wahrscheinlcih gar nicht viel mitgekriegt... gab's die Motorräder auch hier zu kaufen?




Die Motorräder mußte es etwa 1 Jahr in Deutschland gegeben haben, im Vergleichstest 2003 waren sie aber chancenlos bei einem um 30% höheren Preis. Und das trotz ewig langer Entwicklungszeit. Im gleichen Jahr wird aber im Motorrad schon von der Insolvenz berichtet. Danach wurde Cannondale von Dorel übernommen, und Firmengründer Joe Montgomery trat von der Bühne ab.
Was mich dennoch freut ist die Tatsache dass sie weiterhin sehr gute und in Technik und Design begeisternde Bikes bauen




> ...zumal es eigentlich nichts im Set gibt, um die Hauptachse am Schwingenlager beim Tretlager rauszuhauen - oder?!



Habe ich mir noch nicht so genau angeschaut, ginge das mit einem Kupferdurchschlag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilesel (9. Oktober 2012)

Hey, 
wenn ich in ein Jekyll eine tapered Gabel verbauen möchte, was für einen Steuersatz benötige ich oben bzw welche Reduzierung?

Dankee


----------



## chorge (9. Oktober 2012)

Ist zwar offiziell für's Claymore, aber egal...
http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epag...?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/"KP204/"


----------



## Walter2911 (9. Oktober 2012)

*Mein neues Jekyll ist da und gleich Probleme!*

Zuerst bekam ich das Bike komplett verstaubt und Schmutzig mit Kleberückständen... Als ich nachfragte meinte der Händler, dass sie die Bikes mit NITRO reinigen... dann dachte ich reinige lieber mein Bike selber!

Dann war die Gangschaltung nicht eingestellt! Der 1.und 3.Gang funktioniert nicht. Wurde dann eingestellt.

Endlich daheim fuhr ich den ersten Hügel rauf... Ein Knacken vom Heck war zu hören. Nach genauerem nachsehen merkte ich dass der Hinterreifen Locker war!!??  Die Steckachse war ganz locker. Als ich sie nachziehen wollte, merkte ich dass sich das Rad schlecht dreht ...? Zuerst dachte ich das Lager, auch wenn ich nur ganz leicht anzog drehte sich das Rad schlecht. Nach langem hin und her... merkte ich, dass der Bremssattel nicht mittig montiert war und wenn ich die Steckachse anzog schliff die Bremsbacke an der Scheibe.

Und dann ist mir noch etwas komisches am Laufradsatz aufgefallen. Ich glaube dass die Speichen falsch eingespeicht sind. Ich glaube dass die innere nach außen gehört und die äußere nach innen. Ich kann mich ja auch Täuschen aber ich finde es sehr komisch dass die Speichen einen so großen Knick machen! Am Bild sieht man es sehr gut an den zwei weißen Speichen. Oder stimmt das so?

Und nun zum letzten Punkt. Bei den X9 Trigger sollte es ja die "Exact Actuation Technologie: Hebel-Leerweg gleich null" geben, jedoch haben meine Hebel sehr sehr viel Leerweg! Kann man den eventuell einstellen?

Nun zu den Positiven Sachen! Heute 1300hm absolviert und ich muss sagen die Geometrie ist TOP. Und Bergab nach kurzer eingewöhnzeit ist das bike echt eine Wucht!!!  
Ich bin wirklich sehr zufrieden auch wenn es jetzt noch die kleinen Kinderkrankheiten hat!

Bitte um Tipps wegen den Laufrädern, da ich morgen in der Nähe vom Händler bin. Weil auf seine Meinung werde ich nicht hören... wenn der nicht einmal ein Hinterrad einbauen kann!

Dank schon einmal!
Gruss Walter


----------



## evilesel (9. Oktober 2012)

danke dir!
gibts da nicht auch nur das obere Teil?
bzw alternativen, der steuersatz sieht zusammen geschustert aus


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (9. Oktober 2012)

N´Abend Leute!

Heute wurde mein Jekyll geliefert! Hab allerdings sogleich festgestellt, dass mir der Lenker mit 680mm deutlich zu schmal ist... Ich dachte es wäre ein 720er montiert... 

However:

Ich schaue gerade online nach adäquatem Ersatz und wollte gleich noch bestellen.... Er sollte mindestens 720mm breit sein. Ich denke eher Alu als Carbon (käme aber auf den Preis an).

Wieviel Rise und Kröpfung passen eurer Meinung nach am besten zum Charakter des Jekyll? Ich habe ja noch keine "Erfahrungswerte" mit dem Bike...

Mein Einsatzgebiet: AM-Touren mit technischen Trails! Keine Bikepark-Action!

Danke vorab für eure Empfehlungen!


----------



## Puls220 (9. Oktober 2012)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> habe das kalcken weggebracht,....hinterbaulagerung neu gegeben.
> Ist eine schöne Denkübung, wie man die einzelnen Werkzeuge verwenden muss ( werkzeugkit) .



Habt ihr akzeptiert, dass nach einer Saison die Lager hin sind...?

Ich hab' bei meinem Händler das Knacken moniert und letztlich alle Lager kostenlos getauscht bekommen.

Huber Bushings hab' ich auch gerade eingebaut (noch nicht gefahren). Allerdings bin ich skeptisch, was die Austauschbuchsen aus Kunststoff angeht: bei der Montage gewinnt man den Eindruck, dass sich am ehesten die Schraube im dünnen Stahlröhrchen, oder die Alubuchse um das Röhrchen dreht... dann wäre die Kunststoffbuchse an der Relativbewegung nicht beteiligt und würde auch nicht verschleißen.

Auch mit den alten Buchsen waren die stärksten Verschleißspuren auf der Schraube... 

@ Walter: Deine Speichen sehen ok aus. Dem Bild nach scheint es eine 2-fach gekreuzte Einspeichung (Standard = 3-fach Kreuzung) zu sein, da stützen sich die Speichen näher zur Nabe gegeneinander ab... 

Insgesamt klingt die Montagearbeit Deines Händler wenig vertrauenswürdig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (9. Oktober 2012)

*DIRTPLOW* schrieb:


> N´Abend Leute!
> 
> Heute wurde mein Jekyll geliefert! Hab allerdings sogleich festgestellt, dass mir der Lenker mit 680mm deutlich zu schmal ist... Ich dachte es wäre ein 720er montiert...
> 
> ...



Also ich habe den 75cm Lenker von Sixpack montiert !
Sehr cooler Lenker zum günstigen Preis !
In ganz vielen Farben erhältlich !

z.B. Sixpack


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (9. Oktober 2012)

Jo, der sieht doch schon mal fein aus!  Preis ist auch gut! Hast du zufällig einen schwarz eloxierten? Wenn ja, wie ist das Eloxal? Es gibt ja eloxierte Lenker die schon bei einer simplen Vorbaumontage zerkratzen (hab ich schon desöfteren von Syntace gelesen)...


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (9. Oktober 2012)

*DIRTPLOW* schrieb:


> Jo, der sieht doch schon mal fein aus!  Preis ist auch gut! Hast du zufällig einen schwarz eloxierten? Wenn ja, wie ist das Eloxal? Es gibt ja eloxierte Lenker die schon bei einer simplen Vorbaumontage zerkratzen (hab ich schon desöfteren von Syntace gelesen)...



Ja ich hab den schwarzen Sixpack......die Qualität ist genial !

Aber auch nicht zu verachten : Syncros Carbon 72cm


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (9. Oktober 2012)

Auch nicht schlecht, der Syncros...

Bin gerade auch noch auf den hier gestoßen:

http://www.bike24.net/p131536.html

Optisch ziemlich weit vorne finde ich (mit dem Sixpack zusammen). Wieviel Rise empfiehlst du? 15mm?


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (9. Oktober 2012)

*DIRTPLOW* schrieb:


> Auch nicht schlecht, der Syncros...
> 
> Bin gerade auch noch auf den hier gestoßen:
> 
> ...



Der sieht auch Klasse aus ist halt etwas teurer !
15-20mm mehr auf keinen Fall !
Der Sixpack sieht sehr geil aus und die 75cm sind der Hammer !


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (9. Oktober 2012)

So, entweder den Sixpack oder den Spank... Einen von beiden bestelle ich jetzt!

Bin gerade nur noch am grübeln ob in schwatt oder weiß (hab das schwarz/weiße Carbon 2)...


----------



## chorge (9. Oktober 2012)

Weiß!!!!


----------



## Silbersurfer69 (10. Oktober 2012)

Auf jeden Fall Schwarz,Weiß ist lackiert und Verkratzt sehr schnell


----------



## lahura (10. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

gibt's jemanden hier der am Jekyll eine Hope Sattelklemme fährt, bzw. bekommt man die ganz übers Sattelrohr?

Die hier: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k391/a12886/sattelklemme-mit-schnellspanner-rot.html?mfid=485

Grüße, Mario


----------



## chorge (10. Oktober 2012)

Hab sie am Claymore... Passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lahura (10. Oktober 2012)

Das Claymore hat auch diese Verjüngung oben am Sattelrohr?


----------



## chorge (10. Oktober 2012)

Bin grad ned am Bike... Hatten aber die HOPE kurz auch am Jekyll Bike meiner Ex!


----------



## lahura (10. Oktober 2012)

Ist bestellt, werde berichten

Grüße, Mario


----------



## chorge (11. Oktober 2012)

Hab auch mal ne Frage: 
Würde saugünstig an ein Jekyll 2 HiMod 2012 kommen. Nun überlege ich, es mir als leichteres Zweitrad dem Claymore zur Seite zu stellen! 
Hat mir jemand das Gewicht in echt bei Größe L zur Hand? Will außer nem breiteren Lenker eigentlich nix ändern wollen. Mehr als ECHTE 13.5kg darf es aber nicht wiegen, da mir sonst der Unterschied zu meinem derzeitigen Zweitrad (Nicolai Helius) mit 15.3Kg zu gering ist...


----------



## roli888 (11. Oktober 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Hab auch mal ne Frage:
> Würde saugünstig an ein Jekyll 2 HiMod 2012 kommen. Nun überlege ich, es mir als leichteres Zweitrad dem Claymore zur Seite zu stellen!
> Hat mir jemand das Gewicht in echt bei Größe L zur Hand? Will außer nem breiteren Lenker eigentlich nix ändern wollen. Mehr als ECHTE 13.5kg darf es aber nicht wiegen, da mir sonst der Unterschied zu meinem derzeitigen Zweitrad (Nicolai Helius) mit 15.3Kg zu gering ist...



Servus Chorge
mein Jekyll HiMod2 2012er wiegt mit Reverb, SQ Lab Carbon Sattel, Elite Ciussi Side Flaschenhalter, Spank 777 Evo gekürzt auf 750mm, umgerüstet auf Schlauchlos und normale XT Pedalen 13,1kg. Möchte noch den Lenker auf nen Syntace Vector tauschen und auf Flats umsteigen.
Das angepeilte Gewicht von unter 13,5 schaffst du locker zumal mit nem ZTR Flow Laufradsatz gegenüber dem verbauten Sun Ringle Expert sicher knapp 300g Gewichtsersparniss liegen.
Das Bike wog im Serienzustand wie auf der Cannondae Seite beschrieben o.P. echte 12.4kg. Nun bin ich mit meinen derzeitigen Umbauten auf 13.1kg und da ist noch Luft nach unten ohne auf Haltbarkeit verzichten zu müssen.


----------



## longimanus (11. Oktober 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Bin grad ned am Bike... Hatten aber die HOPE kurz auch am Jekyll Bike meiner Ex!



häh, wieso auf einmal die Ex? Hängt das mit der Wiesn zusammen?


----------



## roli888 (11. Oktober 2012)

BAD NEWS!!!
wahrscheinlich Rahmenbruch am Oberrohr des Jekyll Carbon.



mal sehen was der Händler dazu sagt ich hatte zwar schon Stürze mit dem Bike was ja aufgrund dem was das Bike kann auch klar ist nur ohne äusserliche Einwirkung ein solch ein Schaden? Habe das Bike ja erst im Juni 2012 gekauft und bin nach wie vor begeistert nur kanns sein dass das Vertrauen ein bisschen schwindet wenn die Haltbarkeit nicht gegeben ist. Trotz allem würd ich mir nach wie vor ein Carbon Model zulegen ich finde Alu hat bis auf gewisse Einsatzbereiche, wo es öfter zu gröberen Stürzen kommt oder das Bike selbst Abflüge macht, ausgedient.
Muss auch nochmal einen grossen Dank an Chorge ausprechen wegen dem Tip die Fox Talas RL o/b mit Motoröl zu schmieren-> Funzt 1A .
Gabelöl hab ich Silkolene Pro RSF 10 genommen anstatt das teure Fox Öl (hat nur 10 gekostet).
So das wars erstmal, bessere News gibts hoffentlich nach Garantietausch des Rahmens.


----------



## MasterJD (11. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von der letzten Dolomitentour. Auch das Alu geht prima bergauf auf langen touren   !

















Qualität ist dem Handy geschuldet..


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (11. Oktober 2012)

Hast mein Beileid! Hab mein Bike gerade neu und schon muss die Gabel zu Toxo... Wird dann bestimmt auch 2-3 Wochen dauern bis ich mit meinen neuen Bike auch mal fahren kann... Hoffe für dich, dass Cannondale schnell den Rahmen tauscht! Und ich hoffe, dass mein erstes Carbonrad nicht genauso endet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roli888 (11. Oktober 2012)

*DIRTPLOW* schrieb:


> Hast mein Beileid! Hab mein Bike gerade neu und schon muss die Gabel zu Toxo... Wird dann bestimmt auch 2-3 Wochen dauern bis ich mit meinen neuen Bike auch mal fahren kann... Hoffe für dich, dass Cannondale schnell den Rahmen tauscht! Und ich hoffe, dass mein erstes Carbonrad nicht genauso endet...



Darf ich fragen warum du die Gabel einschickst, hast doch auch die simple Ausführug mit offenem Ölbad. Ich hab blöderweise meine Staubdichtung rechts zerstochen beim Versuch die Dichtringe laut Fox Anleitung zu Warten und beim Wiedereinsetzen bin ich mit dem Schraubendreher abgerutscht und voll durch die Dichtung. Bereue es aber nicht den Service, also Gabelölrechts, Staubdichtung rechts und Motoröl links selbst gemacht zu haben denn jetzt weis ich wie die das Innenleben aussieht und es gibt absolut keinen Grund warum man das nicht selbst machen sollte.


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (11. Oktober 2012)

Guckst du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=602896

Die Zugstufe macht klackende Geräusche beim schnellen Ausfedern...


----------



## Hihi (11. Oktober 2012)

roli888 schrieb:


> BAD NEWS!!!
> wahrscheinlich Rahmenbruch am Oberrohr des Jekyll Carbon.
> 
> mal sehen was der Händler dazu sagt ich hatte zwar schon Stürze mit dem Bike was ja aufgrund dem was das Bike kann auch klar ist nur ohne äusserliche Einwirkung ein solch ein Schaden? Habe das Bike ja erst im Juni 2012 gekauft und bin nach wie vor begeistert nur kanns sein dass das Vertrauen ein bisschen schwindet wenn die Haltbarkeit nicht gegeben ist. Trotz allem würd ich mir nach wie vor ein Carbon Model zulegen ich finde Alu hat bis auf gewisse Einsatzbereiche, wo es öfter zu gröberen Stürzen kommt oder das Bike selbst Abflüge macht, ausgedient.



Wie hast du den Schaden denn entdeckt? Klang der Rahmen anders beim Fahren oder hat er sich anders angefühlt? Wer hat die Diagnose "Rahmenbruch" gestellt? Ich zweifel nicht dran, mich interessiert nur der Hergang. Wenn du Stürze hattest, wie kannst du dann äusserliche Einwirkung ausschließen? Antwort gern auf Deutsch (Grammatik).

Gruß
Armin


----------



## roli888 (11. Oktober 2012)

Hihi schrieb:


> Wie hast du den Schaden denn entdeckt? Klang der Rahmen anders beim Fahren oder hat er sich anders angefühlt? Wer hat die Diagnose "Rahmenbruch" gestellt? Ich zweifel nicht dran, mich interessiert nur der Hergang. Wenn du Stürze hattest, wie kannst du dann äusserliche Einwirkung ausschließen? Antwort gern auf Deutsch (Grammatik).
> 
> Gruß
> Armin



Hab den Schaden erst beim einladen ins Auto entdeckt. Der Rahmen klingt wenn man mit dem Fingernagel die Stellen abklopft anders. Rahmenbruch ist klar wenn ich die Stelle mit den Fingern eindrücken kann (man sieht das die Fasern gerissen sind). Äusserliche Einwirkung kann ich soweit ausschliessen da die Stelle wo der Schaden entstanden ist weder mit Lenker noch sonstigen Fahrradteilen in Berührrung kommt, ausserdem gibt es keine Kratzer oder Lackabsplitterungen auch nur in der nähe der Bruchstelle (ausgenommen vom Lackschaden durch den Faserriss welcher durch ein klares sogenanntes Spinnwebenmuster erkannbar ist entstanden ist).
Will mich hier auch nicht rechtfertigen sondern nur aufzeigen das auch Schäden an Carbonrahmen entstehen, habe 10 Jahre ein Alu Sclapel gefahren ohne Schäden oder Probleme, würde aber wie schon gesagt nicht mehr auf Alu zurücksteigen.


----------



## chorge (11. Oktober 2012)

longimanus schrieb:


> häh, wieso auf einmal die Ex? Hängt das mit der Wiesn zusammen?



Leider


----------



## chorge (11. Oktober 2012)

roli888 schrieb:


> Hab den Schaden erst beim einladen ins Auto entdeckt. Der Rahmen klingt wenn man mit dem Fingernagel die Stellen abklopft anders. Rahmenbruch ist klar wenn ich die Stelle mit den Fingern eindrücken kann (man sieht das die Fasern gerissen sind). Äusserliche Einwirkung kann ich soweit ausschliessen da die Stelle wo der Schaden entstanden ist weder mit Lenker noch sonstigen Fahrradteilen in Berührrung kommt, ausserdem gibt es keine Kratzer oder Lackabsplitterungen auch nur in der nähe der Bruchstelle (ausgenommen vom Lackschaden durch den Faserriss welcher durch ein klares sogenanntes Spinnwebenmuster erkannbar ist entstanden ist).
> Will mich hier auch nicht rechtfertigen sondern nur aufzeigen das auch Schäden an Carbonrahmen entstehen, habe 10 Jahre ein Alu Sclapel gefahren ohne Schäden oder Probleme, würde aber wie schon gesagt nicht mehr auf Alu zurücksteigen.



Evtl. an der Stelle geklemmt worden? Fahrradträger, Montageständer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roli888 (11. Oktober 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Evtl. an der Stelle geklemmt worden? Fahrradträger, Montageständer...



Nein, wurde im VW Touran transportiert und als Montageständer hab ich von der Decke 2 Seile hängen mit Haken (einmal Lenker, einmal Sattel).


----------



## longimanus (11. Oktober 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Leider



shit


----------



## longimanus (12. Oktober 2012)

so, werde mich jetzt mit dem unboxing eines light-wolf Pakets beschäftigen:

---> Flow EX nebst Tune King/Kong....


----------



## fknobel (12. Oktober 2012)

longimanus schrieb:


> so, werde mich jetzt mit dem unboxing eines light-wolf Pakets beschäftigen:
> 
> ---> Flow EX nebst Tune King/Kong....



Ich tippe mal auf 1660-1680g für den LRS Satz, wenn du SuperSpook Speichen nimst.


----------



## longimanus (12. Oktober 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf 1660-1680g für den LRS Satz, wenn du SuperSpook Speichen nimst.



ich hoffe nicht, bin aber noch nicht beim Wiegen. 1680g wäre das Gewicht mit den Acros Naben gewesen. Hier der Auszug aus dem Angebot:

Naben: Naben: Tune King/Kong (alle Eloxalfarben)
Felgen: ZTR Flow EX (schwarz)
Speichen: SapimCX-Ray (schwarz)
Nippel: Sapim Polyax Alu (freie Farbwahl)

Gewicht: 1595gr.


----------



## fknobel (12. Oktober 2012)

longimanus schrieb:


> ich hoffe nicht, bin aber noch nicht beim Wiegen. 1680g wäre das Gewicht mit den Acros Naben gewesen. Hier der Auszug aus dem Angebot:
> 
> Naben: Naben: Tune King/Kong (alle Eloxalfarben)
> Felgen: ZTR Flow EX (schwarz)
> ...



Ach so, na da fehlt aber noch das Yellowtape, Ventile und die Kong MK Nabe! 

Also mein ZTR LR Satz mit Tune Kong MK und King X-12 Naben und SuperSpook Speichen wiegt incl. Yellowtape und Ventil genau 1580g. 

Würde dir direkt zur Kong MK Vorderrad Nabe raten incl. Adapter Satz auf 15mm. Dann kannst denn LRS Satz auch später mit einer Gabel fahren die eine 20mm Steckachse hat. Die 40g mehr Gwicht sind da gut Investiert! Für hinten bekommst ja alle passenden Adapter...


----------



## longimanus (12. Oktober 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Ach so, na da fehlt aber noch das Yellowtape, Ventile und die Kong MK Nabe!
> 
> Also mein ZTR LR Satz mit Tune Kong MK und King X-12 Naben und SuperSpook Speichen wiegt incl. Yellowtape und Ventil genau 1580g.
> 
> Würde dir direkt zur Kong MK Vorderrad Nabe raten incl. Adapter Satz auf 15mm. Dann kannst denn LRS Satz auch später mit einer Gabel fahren die eine 20mm Steckachse hat. Die 40g mehr Gwicht sind da gut Investiert! Für hinten bekommst ja alle passenden Adapter...



... und dann habe ich übrigens noch die Tune-Steckachsen im Paket liegen ...


----------



## CicliB (12. Oktober 2012)

longimanus schrieb:


> ich hoffe nicht, bin aber noch nicht beim Wiegen. 1680g wäre das Gewicht mit den Acros Naben gewesen. Hier der Auszug aus dem Angebot:
> 
> Naben: Naben: Tune King/Kong (alle Eloxalfarben)
> Felgen: ZTR Flow EX (schwarz)
> ...



Machen die auch Bikepark Besuche mit?


----------



## longimanus (12. Oktober 2012)

CicliB schrieb:


> Machen die auch Bikepark Besuche mit?



kann ich nicht sagen - habe es aber auch nicht vor


----------



## fknobel (12. Oktober 2012)

longimanus schrieb:


> ... und dann habe ich übrigens noch die Tune-Steckachsen im Paket liegen ...



Die hingegen haltte ich für rausgeschmissenes Geld. Soll wohl sehr diven haft sein im Händling... und die Orginal Fox Achse wiegt schon nur 78g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## longimanus (12. Oktober 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Die hingegen haltte ich für rausgeschmissenes Geld. Soll wohl sehr diven haft sein im Händling... und die Orginal Fox Achse wiegt schon nur 78g.



ich steh auf Diven


----------



## fknobel (12. Oktober 2012)

CicliB schrieb:


> Machen die auch Bikepark Besuche mit?



Einen 4m Gap sollte man da mit nicht springen. Aber "normale Sprünge" bis 2m sind bei Sauberer Fahrweise schon kein Problem mit der Normalen ZTR Flow... und Enduro Einsatz ist überhaupt kein Thema.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (12. Oktober 2012)

Naben: Naben: Tune King/Kong (alle Eloxalfarben)
Felgen: ZTR Flow EX (schwarz)
Speichen: SapimCX-Ray (schwarz)
Nippel: Sapim Polyax Alu (freie Farbwahl)

Gewicht: 1595gr.

Was kostet der LRS ?


----------



## fknobel (12. Oktober 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Naben: Naben: Tune King/Kong (alle Eloxalfarben)
> Felgen: ZTR Flow EX (schwarz)
> Speichen: SapimCX-Ray (schwarz)
> Nippel: Sapim Polyax Alu (freie Farbwahl)
> ...



SchÃ¤tze mal knapp 1000â¬, so wars zumindestens bei meinem.


----------



## Hihi (12. Oktober 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Schätze mal knapp 1000, so wars zumindestens bei meinem.



Das würde mir glaube ich etwas die Lockerheit im Bikepark nehmen ;-)


----------



## longimanus (12. Oktober 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Naben: Naben: Tune King/Kong (alle Eloxalfarben)
> Felgen: ZTR Flow EX (schwarz)
> Speichen: SapimCX-Ray (schwarz)
> Nippel: Sapim Polyax Alu (freie Farbwahl)
> ...



Was kostet der LRS ?[/QUOTE]

838,-


----------



## Hihi (12. Oktober 2012)

Für etwa 800 Euro kann man sich natürlich auch zwei Laufradsätze kaufen, dann hat man was für Touren und zum brettern. So hab ich's gemacht und bin högschd (TM) zufrieden...







(Sun Charger Pro, Magura Leichtbauscheiben, XTR Kassette, Fat Albert 2,4er Trailstar, Hans Dampf 2,35er Pacestar, tubeless) 
Gesamtgewicht: 14,35 kg (inkl. Wellgo Plattformpedale)








(Hope Pro II, CX Ray, ZTR Flow, Shimano Bremsscheiben, XT Kassette, Muddy Mary 2,35er Trailstar/Pacestar, Schwalbe DH Schläuche) 
Gesamtgewicht: 15,23 kg (inkl. DX Klickpedale)

Das sensationell niedrige Gewicht trotz Alurahmen erklärt sich durch das Weglassen von Kralle/Schraube/Deckel:


----------



## Puls220 (12. Oktober 2012)

839â¬... Schick! ... und happig 

DafÃ¼r kriegt man 3 komplette Satz Hope Hoops im Sonderangebot, die auch 'nur' 200g schwerer sind...

Letztes Jahr gab's sogar Tune King/Kong mit Flow Felgen bei bikekomponents fÃ¼r 500 oder 600â¬ allerdings vorne mit QR15 und in 28 Loch - spart man nochmal ein paar Gramm

----

Beim Abmontieren der Ahead-Kralle hÃ¤ttest Du auch noch die (durch den DÃ¤mpfer-Remote) ohnehin verdeckte Ganganzeige abmontieren und (fast) die 15Kg knacken kÃ¶nnen

Die 2 Kilo Schraubzwinge im Rucksack zum Einstellen des Steuersatzes stÃ¶rt auch nicht, wenn man am bike die magische Kilo-Grenze geknackt hat


----------



## Hihi (12. Oktober 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Beim Abmontieren der Ahead-Kralle hättest Du auch noch die (durch den Dämpfer-Remote) ohnehin verdeckte Ganganzeige abmontieren und (fast) die 15Kg knacken können
> 
> Die 2 Kilo Schraubzwinge im Rucksack zum Einstellen des Steuersatzes stört auch nicht, wenn man am bike die magische Kilo-Grenze geknackt hat



Ja, die Ganganzeigen stören mich auch noch. Werde ich bei der nächsten Umrüstsession wegmachen. 

Die Kralle wurde übrigens nicht entfernt, sondern einfach weggelassen. Den Steuersatz habe ich mit einem Chris King Tool eingestellt, das geschätzte 50 Gramm wiegt. Das kommt aber auch nicht in den Rucksack, da ich den Steuersatz eigentlich nicht nachjustieren muss, wenn er einmal eingestellt ist... Sollten allerdings mal Kräfte auftreten, die diese Vorbauklemmung nach oben schieben, werde ich mir im Krankenhaus Gedanken über eine Optimierung machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilesel (13. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, um eine tapered Gabel in mein Jekyll carbon zu verbauen, welchen Steuersatz benötige ich?

Diesen vom Claymore 
http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/sec68b93d8703/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/%22KP204/%22

oder diesen hier, bzw das Obereteil :
http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epag...03/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/KP058

Mich wundert es nur, dass beim Jekyll der Steuersatz vom Claymore nicht gelistet wird?


----------



## longimanus (14. Oktober 2012)

na prima: den neuen LRS mit ner Bremsscheibe (6-Loch) versehen, bei der letzten Schraube dann der Kopf abgerissen.

Hat das hier schonmal jemand gehabt? Ich hoffe die kriegt man irgendwie wieder raus... oder muss ich mich von der neuen Nabe verabschieden???

shit


----------



## fknobel (14. Oktober 2012)

Ist normalerweise kein Weltuntergang. Wenn du es dir zutraust und das passende Werkzeug hast. Dann kannst du mit einem sehr dünnen Bohrer ein kleines Loch in die Schraube bohren (1-3mm). Meist dreht sich die Schraube dann von selber mit raus oder ist da nach Einfach heraus zu drehen. Wichtig ist jedoch, das du auf garkeinen fall das Gewinde anbohrst!! Die Bohrung  muss schön gerade durch das Zentrum der Schraube gehen! Am besten mit einer standbohrmaschiene.


----------



## Thiel (14. Oktober 2012)

Mit einer Standbohrmaschine dürfte es mit einer Nabe im Laufrad schwierig werden... ich hab noch keine gesehen, wo soviel Platz war!


----------



## longimanus (14. Oktober 2012)

die Schraube ist glatt durch und oben schaut auch nix mehr raus - ist also schon fest drin. Ich brings mal in die Werkstatt, ist mir zu heikel.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (14. Oktober 2012)

ist doch scheiss egal, mit nur 5 schrauben kann man genauso fahren. im dh wolrdcup fahren sie sogar aus gewichtsgründen nur 3 stück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## longimanus (14. Oktober 2012)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> ist doch scheiss egal, mit nur 5 schrauben kann man genauso fahren. im dh wolrdcup fahren sie sogar aus gewichtsgründen nur 3 stück!



die Bremsen auch nicht so oft wie ich


----------



## Hihi (14. Oktober 2012)

longimanus schrieb:


> die Schraube ist glatt durch und oben schaut auch nix mehr raus - ist also schon fest drin. Ich brings mal in die Werkstatt, ist mir zu heikel.



Ich kenn deine Werkstatt nicht, aber nach meiner Erfahrung ist selbst machen weniger heikel.

Leg das Rad auf eine Werkbank, nimm zwei Ratschenspanngurte und fixier es damit auf dem Tisch, dann nimmst du einen 2er Bohrer in einer kleinen Handbohrmaschine und machst ohne Druck ein Loch in die kaputte Schraube, das ist wirklich nicht schwer. Am Ende noch schön alles mit Druckluft oder Staubsauger sauber machen.


----------



## fasj (15. Oktober 2012)

So letzen Montag Dämpfer zu Toxo und heute war er wieder da......

Meine Kolbenstange hat ca. 1cm rausgeschaut. Auch mit Chorges Anleitung war nix zu machen. Wurde eher schlimmer.

Auf dem Bericht steht:
Service, Öl in Kammer, und ein Hacken bei Air in Oil.

Nun gut, hoffe die haben wirklich einen Service gemacht.

Aufgeschraubt haben sie den Dämpfer und dabei ziemlich vermackt.
Sowas nervt total.
Am Rad macht man überall Kleber hin und die Vermacken einem das Teil.



 



Hab dann die Huberbushings montiert.
Die obere Buchse ging sehr schwer raus.

Dämpfer rein, Titanschrauben dazu, Zug noch gekürzt und .....

Begeisterung bei der Fahrt ums Haus. Spricht viel besser an.
Musste aber jetzt für den gleichen SAG höheren Druck geben.
Meine ich jedenfalls. Das mit dem SAG messen ist ja trotz SAGmeter keine Exakte Messung.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch die Zeit und etwas trockeneres Wetter haben, dann werden wir sehen wie es wirklich geht.

Dia Auflagefläche der Huber ist grösser als die Orginal. Bin gespannt was da die Farbe macht.

fasj


----------



## chorge (15. Oktober 2012)

Wow! Ging aber flott!! Schade wegen der Macken, aber macht ja nix...
Hast du ne Rechnung beigelegt? Nen Termin vereinbart? Wie war der gesamte Ablauf?


----------



## fasj (15. Oktober 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Wow! Ging aber flott!! Schade wegen der Macken, aber macht ja nix...
> Hast du ne Rechnung beigelegt? Nen Termin vereinbart? Wie war der gesamte Ablauf?



Hab das Formular bei denen runtergeladen und ausgefüllt.
Punkt Garantie angekreuzt und Fehler beschrieben.
Kopie Rechnung beigelegt und am Montag per Post hoch.
Am Freitag wurde es dort weggeschickt und per EMail angekündigt.
Leider wurde es per UPS geschickt, die liefern am Samstag nicht aus.

Auf der Homepage schreiben sie, Garantie geht in 48h. Rest sollte man mit Terminvereinbarung machen.

War so echt klasse.

fasj


----------



## fknobel (15. Oktober 2012)

Hab meinen Dämpfer ja auch schon zwei Mal bei Toxo gehabt. Beide male war innerhalb von wenigen Tagen wieder bei mir zurück... 2-3 Tage, länger hat es nie gedauert!  
Beilegen muss man ein Anschreiben mit Fehlerbeschreibung und eine Kopie der Bike Rechnung... fertig.

Verkratzt war meiner auch beim ersten mal. Allerdings haben sie bei mir mit nem Schwarzen Stift die Kratzer übergemalt. 

Im Übrigen muss meiner schon wieder zu Toxo, warte jetzt aber erst mal drauf was Cannondale zu meinem Rahmen sagt. Dann mach ich das gleichzeitig...


----------



## fasj (15. Oktober 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Verkratzt war meiner auch beim ersten mal. Allerdings haben sie bei mir mit nem Schwarzen Stift die Kratzer übergemalt.



Das mit dem Eding hab ich selber jetzt gemacht...

fasj


----------



## yann.roux (16. Oktober 2012)

Nach 3 malige wegschicken wurde dann meinen Dämpfer im Mai dieses Jahr getäuscht.
Jetzt muss er wieder zu Toxo. Allerdings ist die Rechnung vom Bike von April 2011. Meint Ihr den Dämpfer ist immer noch unter Garantie? Probieren, kann man es immer 
Gruß


----------



## fknobel (16. Oktober 2012)

yann.roux schrieb:


> Nach 3 malige wegschicken wurde dann meinen Dämpfer im Mai dieses Jahr getäuscht.
> Jetzt muss er wieder zu Toxo. Allerdings ist die Rechnung vom Bike von April 2011. Meint Ihr den Dämpfer ist immer noch unter Garantie? Probieren, kann man es immer
> Gruß



Du hast 2 Jahre Garantie auf den Dämpfer! Die sind bei Fox allerdings mit auflagen versehen. Du musst den Dämpfer innerhalb des ersten Jahres zum Service Geschickt haben (was ja bei dir sogar min. zwei Mal der fall ist), dann hast du das zweite Jahr ebenfalls noch Garantie Anspruch! Insofern in deinem fall noch bis April 2013.

Ich hoffe Fox fängt bald mal an was am Dämpfer zu ändern oder zu mindestens die Dichtungen einzeln zu Verkaufen. Dann könnte man das auch selber machen außerhalb der Garantie. Denn so wie es aussieht ist der Dämpfer einfach extrem Wartungsintensiv!


----------



## yann.roux (18. Oktober 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Du hast 2 Jahre Garantie auf den Dämpfer! Die sind bei Fox allerdings mit auflagen versehen. Du musst den Dämpfer innerhalb des ersten Jahres zum Service Geschickt haben (was ja bei dir sogar min. zwei Mal der fall ist), dann hast du das zweite Jahr ebenfalls noch Garantie Anspruch! Insofern in deinem fall noch bis April 2013.
> 
> Ich hoffe Fox fängt bald mal an was am Dämpfer zu ändern oder zu mindestens die Dichtungen einzeln zu Verkaufen. Dann könnte man das auch selber machen außerhalb der Garantie. Denn so wie es aussieht ist der Dämpfer einfach extrem Wartungsintensiv!



Ok thanks,
Ich warte auf die weissen Tage und schicke es zu Toxo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## longimanus (18. Oktober 2012)

longimanus schrieb:


> na prima: den neuen LRS mit ner Bremsscheibe (6-Loch) versehen, bei der letzten Schraube dann der Kopf abgerissen.
> 
> Hat das hier schonmal jemand gehabt? Ich hoffe die kriegt man irgendwie wieder raus... oder muss ich mich von der neuen Nabe verabschieden???
> 
> shit



bestens - die Autowerkstatt um die Ecke hats lässig rausbekommen


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (18. Oktober 2012)

yann.roux schrieb:


> Nach 3 malige wegschicken wurde dann meinen Dämpfer im Mai dieses Jahr getäuscht.
> Jetzt muss er wieder zu Toxo. Allerdings ist die Rechnung vom Bike von April 2011. Meint Ihr den Dämpfer ist immer noch unter Garantie? Probieren, kann man es immer
> Gruß



Mein Dyad wurde beim 3. Mal auch gegen einen neuen getauscht aber der hatte 
auch gleich wieder den "Kolben schaut raus"- Fehler und hat beim aufsitzen geklackert !!!

Das war aber nur 1 Woche nach der letzten Reparatur !
Da war das Bike dann auch aus der Garantie wurde aber natürlich kostenlos repariert.
Wie lange ist die letzte Rep. bei dir denn her ???


----------



## yann.roux (19. Oktober 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Mein Dyad wurde beim 3. Mal auch gegen einen neuen getauscht aber der hatte
> auch gleich wieder den "Kolben schaut raus"- Fehler und hat beim aufsitzen geklackert !!!
> 
> Das war aber nur 1 Woche nach der letzten Reparatur !
> ...



Nach dem Ausstausch im Mai 2012 ging alles gut bis jetzt, also keine Reparatur seit Mai 2012.
Wenn es 2 Jahre Garantie auf dem Dämpfer gibt - wenn man im ersten Jahr schon eine Wartung gemacht hat - sollte Toxo die Reparatur übernehmen oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## MasterJD (20. Oktober 2012)

So, würde gerne meine ursprünglichen elixir3 gegen xtr bremsen tauschen. nun ist die frage, ob ich auch die alten Scheiben weiterfahren kann? denn sonst müsste ich wohl neue adapter an mein bike schrauben, oder?


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (20. Oktober 2012)

MasterJD schrieb:


> So, würde gerne meine ursprünglichen elixir3 gegen xtr bremsen tauschen. nun ist die frage, ob ich auch die alten Scheiben weiterfahren kann? denn sonst müsste ich wohl neue adapter an mein bike schrauben, oder?



Das hängt davon ab ob du die neue oder alte Elixir hast !
Die neue hat z.B. 180 + 200mm Scheiben die alte hat 185 + 203mm Scheiben !
Die Adapter musst du (glaub ich) eh tauschen !
Wobei wenn der Durchmesser passt müssten die eigentlich gehen !?

Aber XTR muss doch wirklich nicht sein !?


----------



## Frorider86 (20. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ich mal schnell dazwischen rufen darf...

Die XT Bremsen sind Top !!!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (20. Oktober 2012)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal schnell dazwischen rufen darf...
> 
> Die XT Bremsen sind Top !!!



Ja das weis ich doch aber doch keine XTR das hatte ich gemeint !



XT oder sogar SLX sind Klasse !


----------



## MasterJD (20. Oktober 2012)

ok, danke. bin mir sowieso noch nicht zu 100% schlüssig, also keine sorgen


----------



## Frorider86 (20. Oktober 2012)

...jop, genau oder die SLX. Die sollen auch super sein 
Ich fahre selber die neue XT ...grandios


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (20. Oktober 2012)

die XTR Bremse kannst auch mit den Avid Scheiben fahren. Andere Adapter brauchst dann auch nicht! Passt alles so... Avid Bremse runter und Shimano ran. Allerdings Must du die Shimano Schrauben nehmen zum befestigen!


----------



## MasterJD (20. Oktober 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> die XTR Bremse kannst auch mit den Avid Scheiben fahren. Andere Adapter brauchst dann auch nicht! Passt alles so... Avid Bremse runter und Shimano ran. Allerdings Must du die Shimano Schrauben nehmen zum befestigen!



warum gehen keine avid? hab hier noch so schöne Titan schrauben von ner xx rumliegen..


----------



## fknobel (21. Oktober 2012)

MasterJD schrieb:


> warum gehen keine avid? hab hier noch so schöne Titan schrauben von ner xx rumliegen..



Weil die Avid Schrauben vermutlich zu lang sein werden, da diese für die Befestigung mit den Avid unterlegscheiben konzipiert sind. Und die Shimano Bremssattel werden direkt auf den Adapter geschraubt mit deutlich kürzeren Schrauben. Hier hab ich mir bei R2-Bike einen Satz Titan Schrauben besorgt... 4x M6x16mm. Kostenpunkt um die 16. 

Schau mal in meiner Bildergalerie, da siehst du das ganze fertig.


----------



## MasterJD (22. Oktober 2012)

ok, danke schonmal. vielleicht nehme ich wirklich die XT. Nur wenn ich dann auch Shimano Bremsscheiben nehmen würde, müsste ich auch die Adapter wechseln, oder? Habe zur Zeit 185mm Adapter drauf. (vielleicht brauche ich das ja gar nicht wenn ich sowieso die avid unterlegscheiben weglasse?)
Wenn ja, muss ich hinten einen Jekyll-spezifischen Adapter nehmen oder ist die Befestigung dafür auch genormt?


----------



## fknobel (22. Oktober 2012)

Hinten ist der Adapter einer der extra von Cannondale fürs Jekyll angefertigt wird. Ergo, du brauchst einen neuen! Die Avid Bremssattel brauchen die Schrauben, da sie anders geformt sind...


----------



## Trail-Trialer (24. Oktober 2012)

So, jetzt habe ich schon lange hier still mitgelesen und das treiben größtenteils verfolgt, aber noch nie was geschrieben bzw mich vorgestellt.

Also, ich komme aus dem Raum Freiburg und fahre nen 4er 2012er Jekyll seit ca 5 Monaten. Bisher Geändert habe ich noch nicht so viel. Nun soll aber bald ne Lyrik oder ne Durolux rein.

Nun habe ich dazu ne frage an euch:
1. Gibt es eine eindeutige Empfehlung zu den Gabeln?
2. Kann ich die Formula Nabe auf 20mm umbauen oder muss ich bei dem schritt auch das VR bzw LRS tauschen?

MfG Torsten

PS: sorry falls ich zu dem Thema etwas in den vorigen 183 Seiten überlesen bzw vergessen haben sollte. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (25. Oktober 2012)

Die Nabe lässt sich nicht umrüsten. Ich hab mir ne Hope einspeichen lassen, kam insgesamt dann bei 130,00 inkl neuen Speichen raus. 

Zur Durolux kann ich nix sagen, aber meine Lyrik U-Turn finde ich wesentlich besser als die Fox vorher. Passt auch mit 170mm noch top zur Geo.


----------



## Walter2911 (25. Oktober 2012)

Probleme! Probleme! Probleme!

Jetzt habe ich mein Bike knapp über 2Wochen und erst 50km drauf.

1)Hinterrad falsch montiert bzw.war locker.
2)Sram S2210 Kurbel fing an zu wackeln. war locker.
3)Fox RL o/b hat Spiel im rechtem Standrohr und klackert.
4)Dämpfer macht ein klapper-Geräusch bim Aufsitzen

Was kommt als nächstes? Eigentlich ist das ganze bike defekt! 

zu 2) Die Kurbel fing an zu wackeln... Der Händler zog sie nach. 5km daheim überprüfte ich es nochmals und die Schraube war schon dieser etwas locker. Der Sitz ist noch in Ordnung! Jetzt habe ich nochmals nachgezogen bin kurz gefahren und habe wieder nachgezogen. Anscheinend ist sie jetzt fest.
Die andere Seite (links) steht "Do not remove".Jedoch ist diese schraube auch etwas locker. Darf man die jetzt nachziehen oder nicht? Ich entferne ja die Kurbel nicht sondern ziehe nur nach?
Kann in der Kurbel eine falsche Distanzscheibe montiert sein und sie wird aus diesem Grund locker??? 
Ich finde die Kurbel dreht auch sehr schlecht!!!  Ohne Kette wenn ich ca. 60mal/min drehe und dann los lasse steht sie nach ca.1 bis 1,5 Umdrehungen!!! Das ist nicht gerade lange! Auch wenn die Dichtung vl.noch nicht eingefahren ist finde ich das schon sehr kurz.
Bitte um Rat, was ich machen soll!

zu 3) die Gabel hat Spiel. komisch ist auch, wenn ich das bike 1-2Stunden stehen lasse ist die Gabel so wie starr!  Sie bewegt sich fast nur 1cm. nach 10-20mal drücken, wird sie immer weicher bis sie normal funktioniert. Am Anfang macht sie auch so ein Art metallisches Geräusch...so als würde die Schmierung fehlen. Kennt jemand dieses Problem?

und zum Letzten Punkt 4) Der macht mir am meisten Sorgen! Der Dämpfer funktioniert, jedoch macht er beim Aufsitzen ein Klapper-Geräusch.so als hätte die Kolbenstange Spiel nach oben und unten. Wenn ich hin greife spüre ich nichts. Ich höre es nur. Dazu kommt beim vollem Federweg noch ein leichtes Pfeifgeräusch. Habt ihr das auch? Es klingt so wie wenn man über die Gelenkachse vom Hinterbau (am Unterrohr) mit dem Fingernagel hin und her kratzt. Funktioniert da die Lagerung nicht richtig? Oder ist dieses Geräusch normal?

Bitte gebt mir ein kurzes Feed Back und was ich jetzt machen soll?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## fknobel (25. Oktober 2012)

Oha, das klingt übel! 

Klarer Fall, mach erst mal nix selber. Bring den Bock zum Händler und der soll sich drum kümmern. Wird es nicht besser nach dem dritten Mal nach bessern, verlang die Wandlung oder ein neues Bike! Bloß nicht locker lassen...

In der Preisklasse darf bzw. sollte so etwas nicht vorkommen!


----------



## mk-ultra (25. Oktober 2012)

@Walter:

Das Klappern vom Dämpfer beim draufsitzen hatte ich auch mal, nachdem ich beim Einstellen des Dämpfers die Reihenfolge nicht eingehalten hatte. Dann habe ich den Dämpfer Reset hier aus dem Forum gemacht und das Problem war weg.
Ich würde das Bike aber so wie es ist zum Händler bringen und lass dich nicht abwimmeln. Das Teil muß bei dem Preis 1A funktionieren!!!


----------



## Battlecow (25. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
also das mit dem Dämpferklackern hatte ich auch mal am Anfang und dachte da sei was defekt, aber...es waren nur die Befestigungsschrauben locker


----------



## Walter2911 (25. Oktober 2012)

@fknobel:
mit den drei Reklamationen... in welchem Zeitraum muss das sein? Weil jetzt kommt der Winter und dann werde ich schwer auf die Fehler drauf kommen.

 @mk-ultra:
Muss ich jetzt den "bösen" Reset ausführen? irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass man dann die Garantie verliert. Stimmt das wirklich? Oder bringe ich es jetzt sowieso zum Händler und der soll sich dann herum ärgern?

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (25. Oktober 2012)

@mk-ultra:
Muss ich jetzt den "bösen" Reset ausführen? irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass man dann die Garantie verliert. 
Stimmt das wirklich? Oder bringe ich es jetzt sowieso zum Händler und der soll sich dann herum ärgern?[/QUOTE]

------------------------------------------------------------

Es gibt keinen "bösen" Reset und auch keinen Garantieverlust !
Du musst dich halt an die Reihenfolge halten !


----------



## mk-ultra (25. Oktober 2012)

@Walter2911

ich habe den "bösen" Reset gemacht (glaube ich). Dass man die Garantie verliert, wenn man den Dämpfer "falsch herum" aufpumpt, ist nicht war, und die Anleitung für den Reset gibt es auch von C´dale oder Fox / Toxoholics. 

Aber du machst besser Zweiteres. Dafür ist der Händler immerhin auch da und durch den Reset bekommst du die anderen Probs eh nicht in den Griff.


----------



## chorge (27. Oktober 2012)

Hallo ihr Jekyll-Fahrer!
Hat jemand von euch 1.5" Steuersatzringe übrig vom Kürzen des Steuerrohres?
Wenn ja: Ich brauch dringend 2-3 bis Dienstag.... HILFE!!!


----------



## fknobel (27. Oktober 2012)

Du meinst Spacer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (27. Oktober 2012)

Ja... ;-)


----------



## 321Stefan (27. Oktober 2012)

Bist Du im München

Dann kann ich schnell mal in Werkstatt schaun, ob welche da sind.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## fknobel (27. Oktober 2012)

Also ich hätte noch einen Satz Syntace Spacer. Könnte die aber frühestens Montag verschicken... :/


----------



## chorge (27. Oktober 2012)

Bin leider in Kempten!
Aber ich bin für alles DANKBAR!!!
Posterbriefumschlag würde genügen, dann ist es Di im Briefkasten bei mir....
IHR SEID KLASSE!!!


----------



## _DrJekyll_ (28. Oktober 2012)

Hi!

wollte mir ne neue Kurbel ans jekyll basteln. ist nur die frage ob ich eine bb30 nehme und ein bb30lager einbaue, oder den in meinem 4er eingebauten adapter lasse und gxp fahre? was glaubt ihr macht weniger Probleme?


----------



## chorge (28. Oktober 2012)

Kann mir denn nun jemand Montag Früh was zusenden, so dass ich etwa 1cm überbrücken kann? Wäre super!! PN...


----------



## Puls220 (28. Oktober 2012)

_DrJekyll_ schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> wollte mir ne neue Kurbel ans jekyll basteln. ist nur die frage ob ich eine bb30 nehme und ein bb30lager einbaue, oder den in meinem 4er eingebauten adapter lasse und gxp fahre? was glaubt ihr macht weniger Probleme?



Zumindest bei den 2011er von CD verklebten Adapterhülsen gab es Probleme mit dem Kleber. Die scheinen sich teilweise gelöst zu haben... knackt fürchterlich, wurde aber auf Garantie gerichtet. Von den BB30 Lagern hört man auch nicht so viel dolles...

Ich würde es von der Kurbel abhängig machen, die Du fahren willst.


----------



## Girl (3. November 2012)

Hallo, 

ich habe nun nicht den ganzen Fred durchsucht nach der Frage ob am im Jekyll eine Lefty fahren kann.

Ich möchte in einen aktuellen Jekyllrahmen eine Lefty Max einbauen. Hat das schon jemand gemacht und was braucht man dafür?

Danke


----------



## _DrJekyll_ (3. November 2012)

Gibt es (hab mal irgendwo ein Bild in der Bike gesehen). Damit hättest du dein Jekyll dann aber endgültig kastriert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (3. November 2012)

_DrJekyll_ schrieb:


> Gibt es (hab mal irgendwo ein Bild in der Bike gesehen). Damit hättest du dein Jekyll dann aber endgültig kastriert...



Ich habe das gleiche (Lefty in Jekyll) auch schon vorgehabt aber einige haben sich 
dagegen aus Gründen der (nach dem Einbau) leicht verkorksten Geometrie 
(wegen der 1cm kürzeren Einbaulänge) dagegen ausgesprochen.

Ich bin als Lefty Max - Fahrer (Aluversion mit 144mm im Prophet) 
nach wie vor der Meinung das die Lefty auch im Jekyll genial wäre.
Die Lefty stellt wenigstens den vollen Federweg zur Verfügung nicht so 
wie dieser Fox-Schro.. bei denen meist nur 130 von 150mm nutzbar sind.
Das Problem mit der Federwegsausnutzung hatte nicht nur ich.

Für den Einsatzbereich des Jekylls sollten die 140mm der Lefty Max 
meiner Meinung nach eigentlich genügen aber das ist Geschmackssache.

Mir ist klar das jetzt gleich das Geschreie losgeht. 

Trotzdem mal ein paar externe (Pro wie auch Contra) Meinungen sowie ein lecker Video:

EightyAid Fahrbericht mit Lefty in Jekyll

Lefty in Jekyll

USA-Trailvideo mit 140mm Lefty PBR in Jekyll

Gruß Klaus


----------



## pro-wheels (3. November 2012)

Kann man die aktuelle 140mm Lefty auf 150mm aufbocken?


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (3. November 2012)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> Kann man die aktuelle 140mm Lefty auf 150mm aufbocken?



Ist nix bekannt, ich denke nicht ! 

Es wurde mal für einen Test in der Bike-Bravo eine Lefty von EightyAid auf 150mm aufgebohrt.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (4. November 2012)

Girl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe nun nicht den ganzen Fred durchsucht nach der Frage ob am im Jekyll eine Lefty fahren kann.
> Ich möchte in einen aktuellen Jekyllrahmen eine Lefty Max einbauen. Hat das schon jemand gemacht und was braucht man dafür? Danke



Zum Thema was braucht man dafür :

Da auch Cannondale jetzt endlich echte Onepointfive Steuerrohre verbaut und nicht wie früher das ganze 
zwar so genannt aber einen leicht abweichenden Durchmesser benutzt hat sollten 2 Lager und ein Lefty-Schaftrohr genügen.
Es kann aber auch sein das die beiden vorhandenen Lager schon den richtigen Innendurchmesser 
haben und du nur das Schaftrohr bzw. die SI-Schaftrohr-Vorbau-Kombination benötigst.
Mit den Lagern bin ich nicht ganz sicher.
Ich hätte mein noch hier rumliegendes Lefty-Schaftrohr mal in die Lager stecken sollen wie die Talas zur Rep. war.
Aber ich glaube hier wurde mal eine Explosionszeichnung gepostet auf der man die benötigten Teile mit den Bestellnummern sehen konnte!?
Ich glaube ich hatte das sogar mal eingestellt.
Hmmmmm ich schau mal in den tiefen meiner Festplatte nach.
Ei das isses ja : 






Grüße Klaus


----------



## canno-range (5. November 2012)

Hi, 

ich bin einer von denen, die sein Jekyll nach hier vorherrschender Meinung kastriert, sprich eine Lefty Max eingebaut haben. Meiner Meinung nach eine gelungene Kombination, sonst hätte ich das ja wohl auch nicht gemacht. Da man die Lefty mit weniger Sag fahren kann als z.B. die Fox und trotzdem in der Lage ist, den vollen Federweg zu nutzen, ändert sich meiner Meinung nach die Geometrie auch nicht nachteilig. Jedenfalls ist für meinen Einsatzbereich das Jekyll mit der Lefty absolut ausreichend. Übrigens habe ich auch bergauf keine Probleme durch die fehlende Absenkbarkeit der Lefty. Bisher hat mir der Modus mit dem reduzierten Sag am Hinterrad immer ausgereicht. Die Lefty habe ich so einstellen lassen, dass der Lockout-Modus keine vollständige Blockade darstellt, sondern lediglich eine stärkere Druckstufendämpfung. Dadurch ist das Wippen im Wiegetritt reduziert, die Lefty spricht aber noch auf gröbere Unebenheiten an. 

Ich muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich wohl nur bedingt zur üblichen Zielgruppe hier gehöre. Ich fahre eher tourenorientiert und freue mich dabei über die entspannte Sitzposititon und die Möglichkeiten, die mir das Jekyll in technischen Passagen bietet. Für mich steht dabei bergab vor allem die Beherrschbarkeit im Vordergrund, weniger die Möglichkeit, besonders schnell zu sein. 

Insgesamt denke ich, dass die Lefty im Vergleich zur Fox mit 150 mm keine Nachteile mit sich bringt, sie ist aber deutlich leichter. Wenn man den Einsatzbereich erweitern will und dazu eine Gabel mit 160 oder 170 mm Federweg einsetzt, ist die Lefty sicher nicht mehr erste Wahl. Jeder muss für sich entscheiden, worauf man besonderen Wert legt. 

Auf Wunsch kann ich mal Bilder einstellen, allerdings nicht vor nächstem Wochenende.


----------



## zymnokxx (5. November 2012)

canno-range schrieb:


> Auf Wunsch kann ich mal Bilder einstellen, allerdings nicht vor nächstem Wochenende.



Ja bitte! Freue mich schon darauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (5. November 2012)

canno-range schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin einer von denen, die sein Jekyll nach hier vorherrschender Meinung kastriert, sprich eine Lefty Max eingebaut haben. Meiner Meinung nach eine gelungene Kombination, sonst hätte ich das ja wohl auch nicht gemacht.



Kannst Du sagen was genau du für den Einbau genommen hast?
Neue Lager, wenn ja in welcher Größe.

Bei mir sollte eine alte Lefty Max TPC rein, die federt auch nicht so weit ein wie FOX oder RS.

Danke


----------



## canno-range (5. November 2012)

Die üblichen Headshocklager passen. Außerdem ist nur noch die obere Dichtung erforderlich. Montage erfolgt wie bei Lefty üblich. Ich habe einen Stem/Steerer 90/+5 der ersten Generation verwendet. Die aktuellen OPI-Schaft/Vorbaukombinationen gefallen mir nicht. Schaftrohr und Headshock-Vorbau geht aber auch. Damit kann man evtl. auch auf 80er Vorbaulänge kommen. Kürzer wird mit Lefty kaum gehen, da dann obere Brücke und Lenker kollidieren.


----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (6. November 2012)

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Ich will von meinem 90mm Vorbau auf 50mm oder 60mm runter, finde aber kaum Auswahl für 1.5". Sollte vom Preis passen und nach Möglichkeit in Rot eloxiert zu haben sein. Wer nen Tip hat.. her damit.


----------



## kantn-manuel (6. November 2012)

Alpha-Wiesel schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen!
> 
> Ich will von meinem 90mm Vorbau auf 50mm oder 60mm runter, finde aber kaum Auswahl für 1.5". Sollte vom Preis passen und nach Möglichkeit in Rot eloxiert zu haben sein. Wer nen Tip hat.. her damit.



chainreactioncycles.co.uk

habe ein weisses 50mm "Truvativ aka" gekauft
in weiss wirst du fündig...
kannst ja strahlen lassen und rot eloxieren (weiss nicht obs wirklich geht)
zur not rot pulvern lassen.

oder so:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=71768


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (6. November 2012)

Girl schrieb:


> Kannst Du sagen was genau du für den Einbau genommen hast?
> Neue Lager, wenn ja in welcher Größe.
> Bei mir sollte eine alte Lefty Max TPC rein, die federt auch nicht so weit ein wie FOX oder RS. Danke



Hi an alle Lefty-Einbauer,

Ich hoffe ihr denkt daran das ihr eine Lefty Max mit dem richtigen Gabelbrückenabstand für euer Jekyll organisiert.
Ich meine damit das die XL-Rahmen-Fahrer eine Lefty XL also die "Tall"-Version 
mit 167mm Gabelbrückenabstand besorgen müssen da das Steuerrohr bei den XL-Rahmen länger ist als bei den kleineren Rahmen !
Aber das wisst ihr wahrscheinlich schon !?


----------



## Girl (6. November 2012)

Guter Tipp, hab auch gleich nachgemessen 
Da ich aber noch die alte Max habe kann ich die Gabelbrücken ein wenig verstellen und in meinem Prophet habe ich derzeit auch einen Abstand von 14cm genau wie im Jekyll Gr. L

Danke


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (6. November 2012)

Girl schrieb:


> Guter Tipp, hab auch gleich nachgemessen
> Da ich aber noch die alte Max habe kann ich die Gabelbrücken ein wenig verstellen und in meinem Prophet habe ich derzeit auch einen Abstand von 14cm genau wie im Jekyll Gr. L Danke



Ich fahre die alte Alu-Lefty Max mit 144mm auch im Prophet.
Ist einfach ne Klasse Gabel auch wenn das Gewicht mit knapp 2kg nicht mehr ganz uptodate ist !
Ansprechverhalten und Federwegsausnutzung sind halt durch nix zu übertreffen !


----------



## Girl (6. November 2012)

Was wiegen denn die anderen Gabeln + Naben? 
Die sind auch nicht leichter bzw. steifer.

Die Stahlfederlefty rauscht nicht so durch den Federweg und ist mal richtig sensibel.

Ich hab versucht den Fred mal zu überfliegen, aber bei fast 200 Seiten ist das einen Monatsaufgabe.

Kurze Frage: Welche Probleme gibt es mit den Alu Jekylls, Dämpfer? Oder ist sonst was wissenswertes. 
Wird vielleicht ein 2011er Jekyll 4

Danke


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (6. November 2012)

Girl schrieb:


> Was wiegen denn die anderen Gabeln + Naben?
> Die sind auch nicht leichter bzw. steifer.
> Kurze Frage: Welche Probleme gibt es mit den Alu Jekylls, Dämpfer? Oder ist sonst was wissenswertes.
> Wird vielleicht ein 2011er Jekyll 4. Danke



Die neueren Alu-Leftys wiegen so zwischen 1450 und 1650gr je nach Federweg.
Die Carbon-Leftys liegen (je nach Alter) zwischen 1230-1450gr. !
Das ist schon sehr leicht !!!
Meine 130mm Lefty Carbon PBR im Rize hatte glaube ich 1440gr. !

Probleme beim Jekyll gibt es auf jeden Fall mit dem Dyad-Dämpfer der bei vielen hier im Forum mehrmals eingeschickt werden musste.
Bei mir wurde er beim 3. mal gegen einen neuen getauscht aber der hat innerhalb von 2 Touren auch schon wieder den Geist aufgegeben.
Bei einigen hat wohl auch eine einmalige Reparatur geholfen.

Ich jedenfalls habe mein komplettes Jekyll3 wegen andauernder Probleme mit Dyad und Talas jetzt beim Händler zurück gegeben.
Das Bike war ein Jahr in meinem Besitz und davon in den letzten 4 Monaten nicht nutzbar weil entweder der Dyad oder die Talas bei Toxoholics eingeschickt waren.
Zuletzt hat mir Toxo sogar ohne Aufpreis die Talas RL in eine RLC umgebaut !
Das war echt Fair !
Aber die RLC hat auch nicht funktioniert und wurde am selben Tag schon wieder zu Toxo geschickt !
Das ganze war echt ein Trauerspiel aber dafür konnte ja CD auch nix.
Trotzdem wollte ich wegen den andauernden Problemen das ganze Bike nicht mehr haben.
Ich fand das Bike schon Klasse aber irgendwann ist die Geduld am Ende.
Was mich auch ungemein gestört hat war das für mich ungewohnt tiefe Tretlager wegen dem man andauernd im Trail an irgendeiner Wurzel oder einem Stein anschlug.
Wer jetzt meint ja gut aber ich hätte doch im Trail auch im Elevate-Modus fahren können den stört anscheinend nicht wie progressiv der Dyad in diesem Modus ist.
Für ebene Schotter- und Wiesenwege sowie Teerstraßen ist der Modus absolut OK aber mMn nicht für unebene Trails mit Wurzeln und Steinen weil einem andauernd 
der nicht vorhandene Federweg den Sattel ins Kreuz haut.
Das war nicht meins.
Da fahr ich erst mal lieber mein Prophet mit relativ hohem Tretlager weiter mit schön fluffigen 
160mm Federweg (Fox DHX4) am Heck und ner genial funktionierenden Alu-Lefty-Max.

Demnächst gibts dann evtl. das bald fertig geplante ICB-Bike wahrscheinlich als Rahmenset !

ICB-Bike-Rahmendesign

Da ist wenigstens kein Dyad verbaut !


----------



## d-lo (6. November 2012)

Girl schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Welche Probleme gibt es mit den Alu Jekylls, Dämpfer? Oder ist sonst was wissenswertes.
> Wird vielleicht ein 2011er Jekyll 4
> 
> Danke



Ich hab das 4er Jekyll aus 2011 und hatte bis jetzt, bis auf falsch verlegte Leitungen, *keine Probleme.*
Weder mit Dämpfer noch Gabel (hab beim Kauf talas reinmachen lassen).
Natürlich liest man hier im Forum von Problemen mit dem Dämpfer, und die sind sicherlich auch ärgerlich, so etwas verfälscht aber auch die Wahrnehmung. Die bei denen der Dämpdfer funktioniert schreiben natürlich nichts, wieso auch. Ich denke, eine rein subjektive Schätzung ohne fundiertes Wissen, dass ca. 85-90% der Dämpfer einwandfrei funktionieren.

Kurz gesagt, ich würde mir das Rad jederzeit wiederkaufen (allerdings diesmal ein halbes Jahr warten, 800 Euro weniger zahlen und dafür das Bike aufrüsten  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lammerjappen (6. November 2012)

Zum Thema Lefty und Federweg vergrößern:
(falls ich keinen Denkfehler hab)

In  der Solo-Air-Einheit bei den Modellen ab 2010 ist eine Plastikhülse,  die bei den 140er Leftys etwa 2 cm kürzer ist, als bei den 120ern (19mm  ganz genau). Wenn man die noch weiter kürzt, kann die Lefty weiter ausfedern und somit vergrößert sich der Federweg (ähnlich dem Reset-Vorgang, wo man die Gabel ganz auseinander zieht). 
Das Teil was ich meine nennt sich # 117  in den Anleitungen und Konstruktionszeichnungen (die komplette Einheit ist die KH070 oder KH066 und kostet 49 bei dr.cannondale). Da kommt man dran, wenn man mit dem Castle-Tool die Dämpferkartusche rausschraubt.


Probleme sehe ich folgende:

- ab welcher Länge ist die Lefty zu lang und damit zu instabil/wenig steif und knickt weg? 
- ab welcher Länge gehen die Linearnadellager auf Anschlag? (wohl erst sehr spät, kann man ja beim Reset beobachten dass da einige cm Reserve sind)
- Die Dämpferkartusche ist für 140 mm Obergrenze gebaut worden, wann geht die auf Anschlag bzw. ab wann wird der Ölstrom ungünstig?
- Wenn man die Negativluftkammer durch Kürzen der Hülse verkleinert hat das evtl. auch Auswirkungen auf das Ansprechverhalten.

Müsste man mal testen. Kost ja nix  



P.S.: Vorsicht für Experimentierfreudige beim Rausschrauben der Dämpferkartusche. Da fliegt einem recht schnell der Race-Clip von den Stahlstreifen der Nadellagerbahnen, und den da wieder draufzufummeln...


----------



## Erdi01 (6. November 2012)

Zum Thema Lefty und Jekyll ...

GEILER geht's ja wohl NIMMER 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/8162102368/]
	
 sapper ... von erdi01 auf Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (6. November 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Lefty und Jekyll ...
> GEILER geht's ja wohl NIMMER



Geiles Bike...geile Lefty...geiles Wetter !


----------



## Mr.Sound (6. November 2012)

Hi an alle Jekyll Liebhaber 

Ich habe mir auch so ein Gerät zugelegt und habe auch schon die ersten Veränderungen getätigt (LRS, Vorbau, Lenker, Vario-Stütze, Sattel usw.)

Hier gleich mal ein Pic 





Als nächstes steht eine neue Gabel an....entgegen dem Trend aber etwas stabileres und mit einer Druckstufe die ihren Namen auch verdient hat. Rein soll eine X-Fusion Vengeance HLR in Tapered, jetzt muss ich aber etwas mit dem Steuersatz machen und habe mich dementsprechend auch schon schlau gemacht....eigentlich sollte der KP205 (von www.cannondalexperts.com) passen aber sicher bin ich mir leider nicht. Evtl. weiß einer von euch mehr ob der KP205 dann auch sicher in den Rahmen passt?

PS: Das Bild von Erdi01 ist der Hammer  auch wenn ich mit den zum Teil verbauten Komponenten nicht klar kommen würde. Aber jeder wie ers mag und Spaß hat!

Gruß Sven


----------



## Blizzard (7. November 2012)

Hallo Sven,



Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Als nächstes steht eine neue Gabel an....entgegen dem Trend aber etwas stabileres und mit einer Druckstufe die ihren Namen auch verdient hat.





ich habe die obere Hälfte dieses Steuersatzes in mein Jekyll eingebaut: http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/KP058

Hattest du dir schonmal Überlegt die Deville zu verwenden? Die ist nämlich auf meiner Liste für's Jekyll ganz weit oben


----------



## Mr.Sound (7. November 2012)

Guten Morgen Blizzard,

recht hast du eigentlich... wesshalb sollte ich mir noch mal die selbe untere hälfte des Steuersatzes kaufen, wenn ich sie schon im Rahmen stecken habe. Vielen Dank dafür  Muss ich dann die obere hälfte des Steuersatzes entfernen oder kann man das Lager einfach einlegen und schon passt alles? 

Ich habe (leider) eine 140er Deville, ich denke zu wenig Federweg wenn es hinten 15mm mehr sind. Wobei an der Funktion wirklich nichts zu bemängeln ist. Also wenn meine 160mm/170mm hätte würde ich sie einbauen! Bisher wirklich die die performanteste Gabel die ich hatte und auch noch kein einziger defekt (2010er Model) Öl habe ich auch schon selbst gewechselt. 
Die BOS kostet leider etwas mehr als die X-Fusion und es gibt sie nur in weiss... 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Blizzard (7. November 2012)

Hallo Sven,

vielen Dank für die Eindrücke zur BOS. Ich habe mein Jekyll ist schwarz-weiß - daher würde das passen 

Oben musst du das alte Lager entfernen und dafür eine Alu-Schale einpressen. In dieser Aluschale liegt dann das obere Lager. 

Hier ist es relativ gut dargestellt (KP058):



Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


>



Gruß Blizzard


----------



## TeeKay82 (7. November 2012)

Schön guten Tag werte Jekyll Fahrer.

Ich habe eine bescheidene, hoffentlich schnell zu beantwortende Frage.

Ich würde mir gerne für mein 2011 Jekyll 3, die Shimano XT 2012 Bremsanlage zulegen.

etwas präziser, diese: 

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/29844?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]

Meine Frage dazu: Funktioniert das so einfach, wie ich mir das vorstelle? Falls ja, welche der beiden auswählbaren Varianten muss ich nehmen?

Vielen Dank auch...

Gruß
Tom


----------



## gmk (7. November 2012)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> ...
> ... ...
> etwas präziser, diese:
> 
> ...



kommt drauf an auf was für eine farbe du stehst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (7. November 2012)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> Schön guten Tag werte Jekyll Fahrer.
> 
> Ich habe eine bescheidene, hoffentlich schnell zu beantwortende Frage.
> 
> ...



Die Centerlock Scheiben werden nur mit Adapter an Deinen bestehenden Laufradsatz passen. Eventuell musst Du auch mit Unterlegscheiben "zufüttern", um den Bremssattel sauber zur Scheibe ausgerichtet zu kriegen.

Wenn an Deinem Bike auch 180er Scheiben drauf waren, sollte es keine Probleme mit den Adaptern an Rahmen/Gabel geben. 

Ich hatte die Gelegenheit (andere Bremse) genutzt auch gleich 200er Scheiben draufzumachen - dann brauchst Du noch andere Adapter. (dann ist aber das gepostete Set ungünstigst)


----------



## paradox (8. November 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Lefty und Jekyll ...
> 
> GEILER geht's ja wohl NIMMER
> 
> ...



sehr sehr schick!


----------



## Mr.Sound (8. November 2012)

Blizzard schrieb:


> Hallo Sven,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Eindrücke zur BOS. Ich habe mein Jekyll ist schwarz-weiß - daher würde das passen
> 
> ...



Kein Problem, falls du noch fragen zur Deville hast einfach raus damit oder eben eine PN schreiben...ich fahre sie schon eine ganze Weile. Ins schwarz-weiße passt sie natürlich optimal 

Ich kann die Zeichnungen irgendwie nicht wirklich deuten, ist aber auch egal bestellt ist er und ich warte schon sehnsüchtig drauf denn die Gabel ist heute bereits eingetroffen 





Gruß Sven

PS: falls jemand interesse hat an der 150er Talas in 1,5" hat darf er sich gerne bei mir melden...


----------



## Blizzard (8. November 2012)

N'abend!

Ich hab' dir hier mal die Bestandteile fotografiert (sorry-nur Handycam):

Von rechts nach links: Alu-Adapter (zum Einpressen); Lager zum einlegen; oberer Gabelkonus (der abgebildete ist 1.5" und nur illustrativ - es gehört natürlich ein 1 1/8 rein) und obere Abdeckung (es sind 2 unterschiedliche dabei)





...und so siehts dann mit eingelegtem Lager aus:





Und ganz wichtig: mein Rahmen hat im Steuerrohr einen "Absatz" - du solltest also beim Rausklopfen des alten Lagers aufpassen, dass der Druck wirklich aufs Lager geht und nicht auf den Absatz 

Gruß & schönen Abend!


----------



## Matze. (8. November 2012)

d-lo schrieb:


> Ich hab das 4er Jekyll aus 2011 und hatte bis jetzt, bis auf falsch verlegte Leitungen, *keine Probleme.*
> Weder mit Dämpfer noch Gabel (hab beim Kauf talas reinmachen lassen).
> Natürlich liest man hier im Forum von Problemen mit dem Dämpfer, und die sind sicherlich auch ärgerlich, so etwas verfälscht aber auch die Wahrnehmung. Die bei denen der Dämpdfer funktioniert schreiben natürlich nichts, wieso auch. Ich denke, eine rein subjektive Schätzung ohne fundiertes Wissen, dass ca. 85-90% der Dämpfer einwandfrei funktionieren.
> 
> Kurz gesagt, ich würde mir das Rad jederzeit wiederkaufen (allerdings diesmal ein halbes Jahr warten, 800 Euro weniger zahlen und dafür das Bike aufrüsten  )





Das kann ich nur bestätigen, ich habe auch ein Jekyll4 aus 2011, außer den Reifen habe ich gar nichts gewechselt. Nach einer Saison mit Alpencross und vielen Toureneinsätzen bisher keine Probleme. Die Geo ist für mich wunderbar, an Wurzeln bleibe ich in der Regel auch nicht hängen, und das satte Feeling bergab ist einfach genial. Demnächst sind Bremsbeläge, Kette und Kassette fällig, da werde ich minimal aufrüsten (von der billigen/schweren Deorekassette) auf die deutlich leichtere und bessere SLX. Mit der SRAM X7 Schaltung und der Truvativ Kurbel bin ich dagegen völlig zufrieden, die bleiben erstmal dran, die sind für meine 95Kg gut geeignet



> (allerdings diesmal ein halbes Jahr warten, 800 Euro weniger zahlen und dafür das Bike aufrüsten



Ich habe 6Monate gewartet, bzw. es war da ein Luxus-Spontankauf 

und habe 1850.- bezahlt...


----------



## JackRackam (9. November 2012)

Matze. schrieb:


> Das kann ich nur bestätigen, ....
> Demnächst sind Bremsbeläge, Kette und Kassette fällig, da werde ich minimal aufrüsten (von der billigen/schweren Deorekassette)



Die KMC kette ist mir 4x gerissen . Hab jetzt ne SRAM Kasette und SRAM Kette drauf. Seitdem Ruhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (9. November 2012)

JackRackam schrieb:


> Die KMC kette ist mir 4x gerissen . Hab jetzt ne SRAM Kasette und SRAM Kette drauf. Seitdem Ruhe.



kmc funktioniert ja auch nicht!


----------



## Matze. (9. November 2012)

JackRackam schrieb:


> Die KMC kette ist mir 4x gerissen . Hab jetzt ne SRAM Kasette und SRAM Kette drauf. Seitdem Ruhe.





Ist die Original eine KMC? Also spätestens nach dem zweiten Kettenriß hätte ich die ausgewechselt, eine SLX-Kette kostet doch nicht die Welt.

Die einzige Frechheit bei der Ausstattung war der Schwalbe Holzreifen. Den hat jetzt aber der Käufer meines alten Fullys...


----------



## MasterJD (9. November 2012)

Habe auch ein 2011er vierer. da ist original eine SRAM kette drauf.

Einzig mit der Kurbel bin ich nicht zufrieden. die hat eine sehr geringe steifigkeit. steige deshalb demnächst auf XTR/XT 10-fach um.


----------



## Puls220 (9. November 2012)

Hab ebenfalls ein 2011 4er, allerdings schon von Neuheit Gabel, Bremsen, Kurbel, Laufräder, Sattelstütze und Schaltung umgerüstet.

Rund einen Monat vor dem fälligen Service hab' ich den Dämpfer eingeschickt (Kolbenstange ging nicht mehr ganz rein) - das ist ja leider keine Seltenheit.

Ansonsten hat sich noch die eingeklebte Adapterhülse im Tretlager gelöst (reines Jekyll 4 Problem) - hat der Händler aber zügig behoben und nebenbei (wg. Fehldiagnose) noch sämtliche Hinterbaulager getauscht.

Insgesamt akzeptabel, ich hoffe der Dämpfer macht nicht noch häufiger Ärger. 

Hat den inzwischen einer mal selbst geöffnet / Service gemacht?


----------



## belgiummtb (9. November 2012)

So,

nun hier mal mein Schatz vor der ersten ausfahrt nach dem umbau, kann nur sagen als ich zurück gekommen war von der test runde war ich begeistert wie geil sich 180mm an einem jekyll anfühlen können.  noch ein bischen fein tuning und das ist ein richtiges renngerät für enduro rennen  






umbau:

veltec AM2 felgen
rubber quen und mountain king mit milch, also tubeless (schwalbe ade, zum glück...)
breiter 780mm XLC lenker ohne rise
60mm cannondale vorbau
kindshock sattelstütze
Rock shox totem coil DH 180mm (ja das geht und es macht mechtig spass fast keine grenzen zu haben)
slx BR M 666 bremsen und icetech XT 203mm V und 180mm H
2 fach kurbel 24/38 Sram S2200
kettenfürung bioncon

So das wars glaube ich

gruss

belgiummtb


----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (10. November 2012)

Sieht ja brontal aus mit der Gabel


----------



## Puls220 (10. November 2012)

Im Falle eines Rahmenschadens dringend wieder die 32er vor dem Reklamieren einbauen   ... schon 'ne  Lyrik baut offiziell 5mm zu hoch...


----------



## Bayer (11. November 2012)

sagt mal hat schon jemand mit einem Angle-Set im Jekyll experimentiert?


----------



## longimanus (11. November 2012)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> So,
> 
> nun hier mal mein Schatz vor der ersten ausfahrt nach dem umbau, kann nur sagen als ich zurück gekommen war von der test runde war ich begeistert wie geil sich 180mm an einem jekyll anfühlen können.  noch ein bischen fein tuning und das ist ein richtiges renngerät für enduro rennen
> 
> ...




cool, nen claymore mit jekyll decals


----------



## canno-range (11. November 2012)

So hier also mal das kastrierte Jekyll mit Lefty Max Carbon. 

Ich möchte nochmal betonen, dass ich mit dem Rad nicht enduroorientiert unterwegs bin. Dazu bin ich sowieso zu sehr Schisser und ich brauche das hier in meiner Gegend meiner Meinung nach auch nicht. IIn diesem Trim nutze ich das Jekyll für Touren in der Gegend und kann damit alles fahren, was ich mir zutraue. 

Neben diesem Laufradsatz (Flow EX mit RQ 2.4 vorn und MKII 2.4 hinten habe ich noch einen leichten Radsatz mit Arch EX und jeweils XK 2.4 vorn und hinten, den ich bei trockenen und guten Bedingungen nutze. Damit rollt das Rad super und die Reifen bieten mehr Grip als mancher glaubt. Mit den leichten Rädern wiegt das Rad dann unter 12 Kilo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_2012 (11. November 2012)

Arbeiten die Storm SL Rotoren gut mit den XTR Bremsen zusammen?


----------



## canno-range (11. November 2012)

Chris_2012 schrieb:


> Arbeiten die Storm SL Rotoren gut mit den XTR Bremsen zusammen?



Perfekt


----------



## Mr.Sound (15. November 2012)

Heute kam der Steuersatz für die neue Gabel 









Gewicht ist leider auf 14,6kg gewachsen aber das macht die Gabel wieder gut ...


Gruß Sven


----------



## fotoschlumpf (15. November 2012)

canno-range schrieb:


> So hier also mal das kastrierte Jekyll mit Lefty Max Carbon.
> 
> Ich möchte nochmal betonen, dass ich mit dem Rad nicht enduroorientiert unterwegs bin. Dazu bin ich sowieso zu sehr Schisser und ich brauche das hier in meiner Gegend meiner Meinung nach auch nicht. IIn diesem Trim nutze ich das Jekyll für Touren in der Gegend und kann damit alles fahren, was ich mir zutraue.
> 
> Neben diesem Laufradsatz (Flow EX mit RQ 2.4 vorn und MKII 2.4 hinten habe ich noch einen leichten Radsatz mit Arch EX und jeweils XK 2.4 vorn und hinten, den ich bei trockenen und guten Bedingungen nutze. Damit rollt das Rad super und die Reifen bieten mehr Grip als mancher glaubt. Mit den leichten Rädern wiegt das Rad dann unter 12 Kilo.



Yeap, wer hätte es gedacht, ein Jeckyl in Richtung Touren gemotzt (lach). 

Wie geht es dir im Uphill, 20% aufwärts meine ich damit?

PS: nicht so schüchtern, musst dich nicht gleich mit "kastriert" entschuldigen um die Bilder zu zeigen!


----------



## JackRackam (16. November 2012)

canno-range schrieb:


> So hier also mal das kastrierte Jekyll mit Lefty Max Carbon.
> 
> Ich möchte nochmal betonen, dass ich mit dem Rad nicht enduroorientiert unterwegs bin. Dazu bin ich sowieso zu sehr Schisser und ich brauche das hier in meiner Gegend meiner Meinung nach auch nicht. IIn diesem Trim nutze ich das Jekyll für Touren in der Gegend und kann damit alles fahren, was ich mir zutraue.
> 
> Neben diesem Laufradsatz (Flow EX mit RQ 2.4 vorn und MKII 2.4 hinten habe ich noch einen leichten Radsatz mit Arch EX und jeweils XK 2.4 vorn und hinten, den ich bei trockenen und guten Bedingungen nutze. Damit rollt das Rad super und die Reifen bieten mehr Grip als mancher glaubt. Mit den leichten Rädern wiegt das Rad dann unter 12 Kilo.



Für den Einsatzzweck hab ich mir nun ein Trigger bestellt. 

Konnte dank U-Turn mit stufenloser Federwegseinstellung das Fahrverhalten bei daraus resultierenden unterschiedlichen Lenkwinkeln beurteilen. Denke die Wendigkeit des obigen Setups mit der Lefti ist gut und nicht zu nervös. Also warum nicht....

Ach so.. in der Abstimmung würde ich 2,2 er Reifen fahren. Die RQ 2,2 ist deutlich leichter und genügt dir sicherlich, oder?


----------



## canno-range (18. November 2012)

Die 2.4er Queen geht schon ordentlich in die Beine, aber ist fürs Training ja ganz gut so. Ich mag es, wenn die Reifen breit sind.


----------



## Trail-Trialer (19. November 2012)

Jetzt habe ich nach nur 2 monaten schon wieder feste BB30 Lager. Kann das denn sein??
Beim ausbau sehe ich auch einiges an dreck und wasser im Rahmen. Und das ohne Hochdruckreiniger. Sollte nicht im Gehäuse ein Loch sein damit das auch wieder ablaufen kann?
Hat denn schon jemand von euch ein"ablaufloch" nachgerüstet?
Was passiert mit der Garantie?

Vielen dank für eure mir berichteten erfahrungen.


----------



## MasterJD (19. November 2012)

gasgas04 schrieb:


> Was passiert mit der Garantie?



Die dürfte wohl flöten gehen...
Ich fahre mit GXP Lagern und hatte da bis jetzt keine Probleme. (Adapterklebungen halten gut, und das Lager ist besser gegen wasser geschützt)


----------



## Puls220 (19. November 2012)

gasgas04 schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich nach nur 2 monaten schon wieder feste BB30 Lager. Kann das denn sein??
> Beim ausbau sehe ich auch einiges an dreck und wasser im Rahmen. Und das ohne Hochdruckreiniger. Sollte nicht im Gehäuse ein Loch sein damit das auch wieder ablaufen kann?
> Hat denn schon jemand von euch ein"ablaufloch" nachgerüstet?
> Was passiert mit der Garantie?
> ...



Fahre selbst die Adapterlösung des Jekyll 4 mit Shimano Lager+Kurbel.
Abgesehen von der (auf Garantie) neu eingeklebten Adapterhülse hatte ich keine Probleme.

Ein Problem vom BB30 Standard war ja wohl, dass viele Hersteller die Lagersitze im Tretlagergehäuse nicht ausreichend präzise gefertigt kriegen. Wenn die Sitze nicht sehr sauberen Rundlauf zueinander haben, können die Lager gar nicht lange halten.

Bei Dreck und Wasser stellt sich halt die Frage, ob er oben über die Sattelstütze (dass das Sitzrohr hinten "geschlitzt" ist gefällt mir nicht...) oder über das Tretlager selbst reingekommen ist. 

Ich würde inzwischen einfach so lange über den Händler reklamieren, bis ihm oder Cannondale was wirksamens eingefallen ist. 

Nach dem Ärger mit meinem Cube vorher wollte ich definitiv nicht mehr übers Netz kaufen, sonst übernimmt man doch wieder die meisten Unzulänglichkeiten selbst statt hartnäckig zu reklamieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Trialer (20. November 2012)

Was meint ihr mit Adapter und GPX?
Bei mir (2012er 4er) ist nix geklebt. Ein lager je Seite reingepresst und achse durch, fertig.


----------



## fknobel (20. November 2012)

gasgas04 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr mit Adapter und GPX?
> Bei mir (2012er 4er) ist nix geklebt. Ein lager je Seite reingepresst und achse durch, fertig.



Mach mal Bilder oder Schau mal auf der Kurbel ob da was drauf steht. Dann solltest du ganz genau wissen was für ein Tretlager Standart bei dir verbaut ist, so ist es schwer exaktes zu sagen. Klingt aber nach BB30... wenn dies der fall ist, dann brauchst du für andere Standards wie BSA 73 oder GPX eine Einpresshülse. Da die Lager Verschraubt werden und nicht verpresst.

Über die sonstige Qualität will ich mich hier erst mal nicht auslassen, da will ich Cannondale noch erst eine Changs geben mir zu Antworten... nur so viel sei verraten, da muss sich was ändern!


----------



## Trail-Trialer (20. November 2012)

Ja genau. Ich habe BB30. 
Und ich habe auch vom Händler gaaaarnichts gutes über die Haltbarkeit der Lager gehört. 
Ich werde anfang Dezember den P. Denk treffen und den mal ausfragen was das soll.


----------



## fknobel (20. November 2012)

gasgas04 schrieb:


> Ja genau. Ich habe BB30.
> Und ich habe auch vom Händler gaaaarnichts gutes über die Haltbarkeit der Lager gehört.
> Ich werde anfang Dezember den P. Denk treffen und den mal ausfragen was das soll.



Und was erwartest du was er dir da zu sagen soll? BB30 ist ein Cannondale eigener Standart, der nun mal gesetzt ist... da wird Peter Denk Herzlich wenig dran ändern können. Grundsätzlich gehen BB30 Lager auch nicht schneller Kaputt als andere Lager. Das Problem ist vielmehr das ewige Ein- und Auspressen, wo durch die Lagerpassung einfach nicht besser wird. Hier gibt es ja bereits eine verbesserte Variante in Form vom PF30 Standart. Dort wird ins Tretlager eine Nylon Hülse eingepresst und in diese dann die Lager Eingepresst... ist die passung irgendwann hin, neue Nylon Hülse rein und fertig. Nur leider ist das eine Idee von einem anderen großen Hersteller... Politik halt, und wir müssen es ausbaden. 

Im Übrigen, wer seine Passung im Tretlager beim Einpressen schonen möchte. Die Kugellager vorher ein paar Stunden ins Eisfach legen und direkt aus dem Eisfach Einpressen (ambesten das ganze Einpresswerkzeug mit ins Eisfach, dann halten die Lager beim Einpressen noch länger die Kalte Temperatur). Wirkt manchmal ware wunder...


----------



## Trail-Trialer (20. November 2012)

Erwartungen habe ich erstmal keine. Ändern kann er auch nichts. Aber was er dazu zu sagen hat interessiert mich schon. Genauso würde mich interessieren, warum im Rahmen kein Loch zum wasserablaufen ist.


----------



## fknobel (20. November 2012)

gasgas04 schrieb:


> Erwartungen habe ich erstmal keine. Ändern kann er auch nichts. Aber was er dazu zu sagen hat interessiert mich schon. Genauso würde mich interessieren, warum im Rahmen kein Loch zum wasserablaufen ist.



Darf man fragen ob du ihn Persönlich kennst, oder handelt es sich um einen öffentlichen termin bei dem er einfach Anwesend sein soll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (20. November 2012)

gasgas04 schrieb:


> Erwartungen habe ich erstmal keine. Ändern kann er auch nichts. Aber was er dazu zu sagen hat interessiert mich schon. Genauso würde mich interessieren, warum im Rahmen kein Loch zum wasserablaufen ist.



Aus meiner Sicht ist schon grundsätzlich was schiefgelaufen, wenn Wasser im Rahmen ist - ein "Ablauf-Loch" ist dann im besten Fall ein "dirty workaround"...


----------



## fknobel (20. November 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht ist schon grundsätzlich was schiefgelaufen, wenn Wasser im Rahmen ist - ein "Ablauf-Loch" ist dann im besten Fall ein "dirty workaround"...



Jain, irgendwo drückt es immer mal wasser in den Rahmen (egal ob Cannondale oder sonstwer). Stellen gibt es genug dafür... Sattelstütze, Lenkkopflager, Flaschenhalter Verschraubung, am Tretlager selber und zu guter letzt kann es sich beim jekyll noch durch die Hauptlager drücken die knapp überm Tretlager sitzten! Ach ja, und beim Carbon Rahmen noch über die Öffnungen für die Innenverlegten züge...


----------



## andi.m (20. November 2012)

Da ich auch ein glücklicher Jekyll Fahrer bin melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort. Ich fahre das 12er Jekyll 4 bei 1,73 m und 83cm SH mit Rahmengröße L mit kurzem Vorbau und bin super zufrieden. Habe das gleiche Bike auch in größe M gefahren und ich muss sagen das mir das L besser liegt. Für alle die sich eins Kaufen wollen kann ich nur den Rat geben das Bike in der gewünschten Größe zu testen. Habe jetzt das Bike komplett auf X0 umgebaut. Kurbel BB30, Bremsen, Schaltwerk Type2 (... einfach genial, echt kein "Kettenschäppern!" mehr, X0 Umwerfer und Trigger. Zusätzlich habe ich noch die Reverb verbaut was aus meiner Sicht ein muss beim Jekyll ist. Als nächstes kommen noch die Easton Haven (rot/schwarz) oder Corssmax ST mit MK2. (Wobei die FA auch klasse gehen) Bei meinem Gewicht von 68kg ist die Sektor echt klasse zu fahren!!! 2014 soll dann die 150/160er Lefty rein .. Also Fazit, *dass Bike ist die Spaßgranate schlecht hin*! Ich fahr sogar Touren damit und bin jedesmal erstaunt wie mein Hinterrad bei Anstiegen schiebt!! Also nicht von dem Gewicht abschrecken lassen! Habe auch ein c/\nyon Nerve AM welches 1,5kg leichter ist und das Bike ist dagegen Kraftraubend und verderbt die Laune an Anstiegen


----------



## chorge (20. November 2012)

SchÃ¶nes Bike!
Zur Gabel: ich hab meinem Nicolai Helius FR auch eine Sektor DualCoil RL verpasst - erster Eindruck: Hammergabel! Und wenn mir das DÃ¶mpfungssystem nicht reichen sollte, gibts ja fÃ¼r 100â¬ eine andere Druckstufeneinheit...


----------



## Trail-Trialer (22. November 2012)

@ fknobel
Da ich nah an Freiburg wohne und bike ergibt sich schon mal ein treffen 
Und das nächste wird wohl am 6.12. sein.



fknobel schrieb:


> Darf man fragen ob du ihn Persönlich kennst, oder handelt es sich um einen öffentlichen termin bei dem er einfach Anwesend sein soll?


----------



## Wern (22. November 2012)

Ich hab meinem Jekyll jetzt mal Testweise eine Lyrik U-Turn gegönnt. Die Talas ist beim Service bzw. Garantie wegen knackender Krone.
Hatte anfangs Bedenken wegen dem Gewichtsunterschied. Macht sich aber auf den ersten Testmetern auf der Strasse gar nicht schlecht.
Geometrie fühlt sich besser an. (Gabel ca. 2cm höher insgesamt, Vorbau hab ich 1cm kürzer montiert.
Ich hab das Gefühl, das Wheelie und Manual jetzt viel besser gehen. Kann es mir zwar nicht wirklich erklären. Ist aber so.
Zum Gewicht: Gabel wiegt fast genau 500g mehr als die 32er Talas. Mit dem Übergangslaufrad vom Freerider hab ich insg. ein Kilo mehr an der Front. Ändert sich aber wieder mit neuem Laufradsatz.
Das ganze muss sich jetzt noch auf dem Trail beweisen, sieht aber so aus, als hätte ich bald eine 32 Talas zu verschenken


----------



## andi.m (22. November 2012)

Ich nehm die Talas gerne


----------



## andi.m (22. November 2012)

Hier mal ein wenig Photoshop mit den easton haven, ich finde die roten haben was


----------



## yann.roux (22. November 2012)

Weiss gefällt mir besser. Es ist mir sonst zu rot...


----------



## smithi80 (23. November 2012)

ja das mit dem rot gefällt mir auch echt gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi.m (23. November 2012)

andi.m schrieb:


> Da ich auch ein glücklicher Jekyll Fahrer bin melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort. Ich fahre das 12er Jekyll 4 bei 1,73 m und 83cm SH mit Rahmengröße L mit kurzem Vorbau und bin super zufrieden. Habe das gleiche Bike auch in größe M gefahren und ich muss sagen das mir das L besser liegt. Für alle die sich eins Kaufen wollen kann ich nur den Rat geben das Bike in der gewünschten Größe zu testen. Habe jetzt das Bike komplett auf X0 umgebaut. Kurbel BB30, Bremsen, Schaltwerk Type2 (... einfach genial, echt kein "Kettenschäppern!" mehr, X0 Umwerfer und Trigger. Zusätzlich habe ich noch die Reverb verbaut was aus meiner Sicht ein muss beim Jekyll ist. Als nächstes kommen noch die Easton Haven (rot/schwarz) oder Corssmax ST mit MK2. (Wobei die FA auch klasse gehen) Bei meinem Gewicht von 68kg ist die Sektor echt klasse zu fahren!!! 2014 soll dann die 150/160er Lefty rein .. Also Fazit, *dass Bike ist die Spaßgranate schlecht hin*! Ich fahr sogar Touren damit und bin jedesmal erstaunt wie mein Hinterrad bei Anstiegen schiebt!! Also nicht von dem Gewicht abschrecken lassen! Habe auch ein c/\nyon Nerve AM welches 1,5kg leichter ist und das Bike ist dagegen Kraftraubend und verderbt die Laune an Anstiegen




Okay hab was falsch geschrieben, Schrittlänge ist 87cm, nicht 83, darum passt auch L ganz gut


----------



## Sagatasan (29. November 2012)

yippiyay 

hab sie auf verdacht bei amazon bestellt - hatte keine artikelbeschreibung dabei  

585


----------



## Wern (29. November 2012)

Genau die hab ich auch reingebaut.


----------



## Mr.Sound (29. November 2012)

viel Spaß damit, sobald du sie drin hast erkennst du dein Bike nicht mehr 

Gruß Sven


----------



## chorge (29. November 2012)

Ist auch im Bike meiner Ex! 1A!!!


----------



## Sagatasan (30. November 2012)

Jo ~ jetzt muss ich noch irgendwie die 32er talas zu Moos machen 
Reservegabel Brauch ich keine...


----------



## andi.m (1. Dezember 2012)

So bei mir kommt jetzt der LRS drann...
Was könnt ihr mir den durch eure Erfahrung so empfehlen? der Satz sollte schon etwas leichter sein, da ich ab und an auch mal touren mit freunden fahre. montieren will ich 2.35er reifen UST. Mein gewicht liegt bei 68kg


----------



## Puls220 (1. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe 2 LRS.

Einen Crossmax SX (~1750g und tubeless, Maulweite 21mm) und einen heavy Duty: breite Syncros DS32 Felgen mit Novatec DH Naben (rund 2300g, 25mm Maulweite) fÃ¼r Bikepark und dicke Schlappen. Den ersten fahre ich schon Ã¼ber 2 Jahre (ins Jekyll mitgenommen) hatte anfangs Ãrger mit den Naben, bis Mavic das Innenleben getauscht hat, ansonsten durchaus empfehlenswert.

Den Syncros Satz gibt es gerade bei CNC fÃ¼r 139â¬, aber als einziger LRS eher zu schwer.

Aktuell reden ja alle von immer breiteren Felgen. Hab' den 2.LRS erst zu kurz um sagen zu kÃ¶nnen, ob das wirklich viel bringt. Empfehlenswert sind aus meiner Sicht Hope Hoops (Hope Naben mit Flow EX) Maulweite 25,5 rund 1900g fÃ¼r 360â¬ im Bikemarkt.

Easton Havoc gibt es gerade auch im Angebot, rund 450 statt 1000â¬ wenn Du auf SystemlaufradsÃ¤tze gehen willst...

Insgesamt hÃ¤ngt alles davon ab, was Du mit dem Bike anstellen willst und welche Reifen drauf sollen. Die Einsatzbreite geht ja hier vom stabilen Tourenrad bis zum Fast-Downhiller fÃ¼r Enduro Rennen. Ehe Du groÃe Summen (>600â¬) in einen einzigen LRS investierst, wÃ¼rde ich eher 2 LRS nehmen, die einen grÃ¶Ãeren Einsatzbereich abdecken.

Ansonsten hatte ich hier noch ein paar SchnÃ¤ppchen gepostet, mit denen ich aber keine 1. Hand Erfahrungen habe:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10073538&postcount=1276


----------



## andi.m (1. Dezember 2012)

Danke,

wollte schon auf einen LRS Satz gehen, was mir gut gefällt ist der Crossmax ST, allerdings hat der ja nur 19mm MW.. passt das noch mit nem 2.35? Den Satz gibts momentan zu einem Super Preis. Mein Einsatz ist Hauptsächlich all mountain, Ich fahre öfters mal Trial strecken, Bikeparks ehr nicht und mache oftmals mit freunden größere Touren. Der SX gefällt mir auch relativ gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (1. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde jetzt nicht mehr unbedingt auf einen Systemlaufradsatz gehen, für echtes (UST) tubeless sind sie aber immer noch die beste Wahl. Ersatzspeichen sind extrem teuer und im Zweifelsfall schwer zu bekommen (Stichwort Alpencross).

Wo gibt es denn de Crossmax ST im Angebot und zu welchem Kurs?


----------



## Mojito_Mann (1. Dezember 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Wo gibt es denn de Crossmax ST im Angebot und zu welchem Kurs?



Bei Hibike fÃ¼r 450 â¬ den 2012er!


----------



## Thiel (1. Dezember 2012)

Bei dem Budget kann man sich auch einen Laufradsatz bauen lassen, der breiter und stabiler ist. Tubeless ist doch kein Problem mehr mit modernen Felgen 

Ich hab 400,- euro für 29,5mm Maulweite, Tubeless und ca 2100gr. bezahlt.
Da ist es nicht unrealistisch, was mit 25mm Maulweite, Tubeless, unter 1900gr und ca 500,- zu bekommen.
Außerdem ohne Spezielteile


----------



## andi.m (1. Dezember 2012)

Wie ich aber schon erwähnt hab fahre ich auch oft mit Freunden touren, trials fahr ich meistens alleine und Bikepark nie da die kein bike dazu besitzen  Also 25mm Maulweite ist da etwas stark übertrieben. Für mich wäre der Crossmax ST oder SX ein Kompromiss. Aber meine Frage ist einfach ob bei 19mm MW noch 2.35er bzw 2.4 Reifen problemlos gehen und ob jmd mit den Crossmax ST schon erfahrung hat


----------



## Thiel (1. Dezember 2012)

Warum ist das übertrieben ?
Was passiert denn schlimmes ?
Wirkt es sich etwa negativ aus ? 

Mir wären 2.35 Reifen auf 19mm Maulweite viel zu schwabbelig und auf 2 bar oder gar mehr Druck, habe ich keine Lust  
Es gibt mehr Grip und Traktion bei weniger Druck, wenn Maulweite und Reifenbreite zueinander passen.
Was seit Jahrzehnten gut und als "funktioniert schon" bezeichnet wird, muss ja nicht richtig sein. Die Technik geht halt weiter und das Gewicht von breiten Felgen mit 25mm Maulweite (oder mehr) liegt mittlerweile bei unter 600gr. Die sind sogar dabei noch extrem stabil. 
Vieles verkauft Mavic nur noch über sein Image.


----------



## Michael_H (2. Dezember 2012)

Bin direkt von einer 19 mm Mavic Felge auf eine Flow umgestiegen mit 2,4er Fat  Albert. Der Unterschied ist schon ziemlich deutlich zu spüren. Mit den 19 mm war Kurvenfahren kein Spaß. Unter 2 bar ging da auch nicht wirklich gut. Die Flow hat mit günstigen Naben  400 EUR gekostet und wiegt 1750g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsti (2. Dezember 2012)

Hat hier villeicht jemand eine Idee zu meinem Problem mit dem Dämpfer (Beitrag 33)?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=553097&page=2&highlight=jekyll


----------



## marcellino0 (2. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, ich habe eine kurze Zwischenfrage an die, die vor dem Jekyll das Rize gefahren sind. Ich bin bisher ein Rize mit 140 mm Federweg am Hinterbau gefahren. Im Rahmen eine Garantietauschs bekomme ich wohl einen Jekyll-Rahmen. Meine Frage: das Jekyll ist hinten mit 150 mm angegeben. Merkt man diesen Zentimeter mehr an Federweg deutlich? Ist die Federungscharakteristik im offenen Modus vergleichbar?

Viele Grüße,
Marcellino0


----------



## andi.m (2. Dezember 2012)

So ich habe mir jetzt doch einen Laufradsatz selbst zusammengestellt. ZTR Flow mit Tune naben. Ich denke damit bin ich besser bedient als mit dem Crossmax


----------



## Puls220 (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde gleich die neuen Flow EX nehmen, die sind nochmal ~2,5mm breiter und nur 10-20g schwerer.


----------



## Hihi (3. Dezember 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Ich würde gleich die neuen Flow EX nehmen, die sind nochmal ~2,5mm breiter und nur 10-20g schwerer.



Ja, weil das Felgenhorn kürzer ist und damit manche Reifen nicht mehr gefahren werden können bzw. abspringen (Ardent zum Beispiel).

Deshalb habe mir vor kurzem von Speer Laufräder die alten Notubes Flow Felgen mit Hope Pro2 und CX Ray Speichen geholt, 1700 Gramm mit Felgenband und bisher super stabil (Ich fahre sie mit Muddy Mary auch im Bikepark und wiege ca. 85kg)

Übrigens verkaufe ich daher meinen Sun Charger Pro LRS falls jemand Interesse hat -> PN


----------



## Matze. (3. Dezember 2012)

> Ja, weil das Felgenhorn kürzer ist und damit manche Reifen nicht mehr gefahren werden können bzw. abspringen (Ardent zum Beispiel).




 Das ist etwas was mir immer Sorge bereiten würden wenn ich so niedrige Drücke fahren würde, unter 1,7 habe ich mich bisher noch nicht getraut. Zumal bei niedrigem Druck manche Reifen bei mir schon auf der Felge wandern und das Ventil abreissen. Über den Winter werde ich wohl auf Tubeless umrüsten, da muß ich mich mal genauer informieren.




> bin bisher ein Rize mit 140 mm Federweg am Hinterbau gefahren. Im Rahmen eine Garantietauschs bekomme ich wohl einen Jekyll-Rahmen.



Wie geil ist das denn  einen neuen Jekyll-Rahmen


----------



## Sagatasan (3. Dezember 2012)

ich hoff ich bekomm auch einen neuen rahmen:





die risse machen mich nachdenklich - bei den letzten abfahrten hätte da nichts brechen dürfen..... 
das gabs ja hier schon mal und der rahmen wurde ersetzt!


----------



## fknobel (3. Dezember 2012)

Joa, bist der dritte im Bunde! Meiner wurde auch vor vier Wochen getauscht wegen Haarrissen an einer der Drehpunkt aufnahmen...


----------



## andi.m (3. Dezember 2012)

Hihi schrieb:


> Ja, weil das Felgenhorn kürzer ist und damit manche Reifen nicht mehr gefahren werden können bzw. abspringen (Ardent zum Beispiel).
> 
> Deshalb habe mir vor kurzem von Speer Laufräder die alten Notubes Flow Felgen mit Hope Pro2 und CX Ray Speichen geholt, 1700 Gramm mit Felgenband und bisher super stabil (Ich fahre sie mit Muddy Mary auch im Bikepark und wiege ca. 85kg)
> 
> Übrigens verkaufe ich daher meinen Sun Charger Pro LRS falls jemand Interesse hat -> PN




Heißt das jetzt das die Flow Ex eine Fehlkonstruktion sind oder liegt das am niedrigen reifendruck das sie abspringen? hab nämlich die flow ex bestellt


----------



## Sagatasan (3. Dezember 2012)

na dann werdens meinen rahmen wohl auch austauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (3. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt unterschiedliche Einschätzungen dazu im Flow Ex Fred: die einen sagen das neue Felgenhorn ist eine bewährte Verbesserung, der zuvor auch andere Notubes Felgen unterzogen wurden, was in 1. Linie zu mehr Maulweite führt.

Einer User hat episch seine Leidensgeschichte mit besagten Maxxis Reifen ausgebreitet, der auf alten Flow problemlos, jetzt gar nicht tubeless ging.

Allerdings gab es auch Einschätzungen, Reifen würden jetzt besser halten und Berichte von Problemen auf den alten Flow.

im Zweifelsfall dort mal nachlesen.

Das immer breiter bei minimalem Gewicht seine Grenzen hat ist auch klar: die Felge kann zwar im Profil noch toll steif sein, aber dann neigt sie bei Misshandlung umso schneller zum zerbeulen der Flanke, wenn alle Wandstärken dünner werden.


----------



## Puls220 (3. Dezember 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Joa, bist der dritte im Bunde! Meiner wurde auch vor vier Wochen getauscht wegen Haarrissen an einer der Drehpunkt aufnahmen...



Ich glaube ich sollte mein Bike besser putzen... im Moment würde ich das gar nicht sehen


----------



## longimanus (3. Dezember 2012)

andi.m schrieb:


> Heißt das jetzt das die Flow Ex eine Fehlkonstruktion sind oder liegt das am niedrigen reifendruck das sie abspringen? hab nämlich die flow ex bestellt



Keine Sorge, fahr zwar nicht den Ardent aber mit HD 2,35 und Milch ist die Felge eine Macht!


----------



## andi.m (3. Dezember 2012)

HD war auch meine Wahl da ich noch ein Satz übrig habe und eig sehr gerne mit den Reifen fahre


----------



## andi.m (3. Dezember 2012)

aber eine frage hab ich noch, fürs Jekyll brauch ich ja eine nabe mit 135mm einbaubreite für x12 142mm steckachse, sind die angaben so korrekt?


----------



## smithi80 (3. Dezember 2012)

die einbaubreite muss auch bei der nabe 142mm sein so viel ich weiss, auser du hast ein adapter kit


----------



## Hihi (3. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du X12 angegeben hast, ist schon alles klar. Syntace selbst nennt die Achse nun X12 135+ (142), Einbaubreite ist auch 142mm, der Nabenkörper selbst aber ein ganz normaler 135mm (und nicht etwa einer mit breiterem Abstand zwischen den Speichen wie bei 150mm Downhill Naben.) 
Von Tune gibt es ansonsten Umrüstkits, die der freundliche Laufradverkäufer dann gern nachschickt, wenn er aus Versehen die Schnellspannerversion verbaut hat...


----------



## andi.m (4. Dezember 2012)

Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen, ich hab die nabe nachgemessen und die dirty flea aus dem jekyll hat 142mm. Die Kong gibts sowol mit 135mm und 142mm.. also richtig ist die nabe mit 142mm


----------



## Puls220 (4. Dezember 2012)

Das sagt ja Syntace selbst, dass X-12 auf 135er Naben basiert.

Für (fast) jede 135er Nabe mit 12mm Steckachse gibt es ein X-12 Umsrüstkit und für viele mit Schnellspanner auch. Hab' selbst schon meine Crossmax SX umgerüstet und mir Novatecs (bei Neukauf) direkt umrüsten lassen. Die Hülsen die auf die Achse kommen sind halt ein paar mm länger.

Nur zwischen 135 und 150 gibt es meines Wissens niw Möglichkeiten hin und her zu rüsten. Ringle Dirty Flea sind auch noch gelabelte Novatecs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hihi (4. Dezember 2012)

andi.m schrieb:


> Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen, ich hab die nabe nachgemessen und die dirty flea aus dem jekyll hat 142mm. Die Kong gibts sowol mit 135mm und 142mm.. also richtig ist die nabe mit 142mm



Einbaubreite ist wie geschrieben 142mm. Der Nabenkörper ist aber derselbe wie bei QR und Maxle 135. Ob man die Nabe nun x12 (135mm) oder x12 (142mm) oder x12 (135+) nennt, macht keinen Unterschied.


----------



## CicliB (4. Dezember 2012)

CicliB schrieb:


> Also bei mir war es so:
> Wenn ich das Hinterrad in die Hand genommen und dieses dann seitlich hin- und herbewegt habe,
> Dann war ein deutliches Klacken zu vernehmen.
> Das konnte man dann auch bei genauerer Betrachtung an den Aufnahmen der roten Hohlbuchsen sehen, das hier Spiel ist.
> ...



Sooo, war jetzt zum 2ten Mal bei Bunny Hop um die Lager nachpressen zu lassen, mal schauen wie lange es diesmal hält
Und das bei Bikepark Einsätzen (insg. 5mal dieses Jahr), bei denen ich nix springe, was höher als 50cm ist.
Kann daher auch nur jedem empfehlen, ein Jekyll in der Nähe zu kaufen: Musste das Rad hinbringen (da bei meinem Händler Samstags geschlossene Werkstatt und anschließend wieder abholen --> mal eben 360km abgespult.)


----------



## chorge (10. Dezember 2012)

Oder einfach mal das Werkzeug besorgen?!


----------



## Matze. (11. Dezember 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Oder einfach mal das Werkzeug besorgen?!



Wenn es bei mir mal so weit ist werde ich Dich kontaktieren, egal ob in Kempten oder in Hindelang Das muß ich mir genauer anschauen...


----------



## chorge (11. Dezember 2012)

Easy!!! 
Aber leider nur noch Kempten... Hindelang ist schon länger Geschichte!
Klar, komm vorbei!


----------



## Matze. (11. Dezember 2012)

> Hindelang ist schon länger Geschichte!




Kempten ist auch geschickter, da habe ich Verwandtschaft. Aber zur Zeit laufen die Lager noch geschmeidig (oder besser: würden laufen wenn man fahren könnte )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (11. Dezember 2012)

Für die Einstellung des Wippenspiels...

Werkzeug = Schraubzwinge


----------



## chorge (11. Dezember 2012)

Wozu Schraubzwinge?! Man montiert spannungsfrei!!!


----------



## Sagatasan (11. Dezember 2012)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> ich hoff ich bekomm auch einen neuen rahmen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 241914
> 
> ...




mein händler/mechaniker meint, dass es nur risse im lack sind - und das CD die stellen so nicht lackiern hätte dürfen.... eine optisch geschichte halt.
ob man sowas bei einem +3000 rad akzeptieren will ist eine andere sache.
er schickt die fotos aber an CD - mal schaun was die sagen.


----------



## Puls220 (11. Dezember 2012)

Einstellung des Wippenspiels erfolgt mit Cannondale Tool 169 (steht im Handbuch)

Das ganze ist letztlich eine Gewindestange mit 2 Drehteilen, mit denen man die Hülse auf den Drehachsen an der Wippe verschienbt und das Lagerspiel einstellt. 

Mein Wippe hatte bei Auslieferung fast 2mm Spiel (lausige Erstmontage) nach einmaliger Einstellung war bisher dauerhaft Ruhe.


----------



## Frankentourer (12. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Jekylls, möchte mir einen kürzeren Vorbau zulegen nur finde ich wenig Lediglich den Truvative Holzfeller in 40 mm. Gibt es noch kürzere Vorbauten mit 1,5 Zoll und oder leichtere Vorbauten?
Vielen Dank


----------



## smithi80 (12. Dezember 2012)

Glaub nicht das es kürzere Vorbauten gibt wie 40mm bei 1.5, bei 1.1/8 hört es glaub ich zumindest bei den meisten Marken bei 35mm auf


----------



## Frorider86 (12. Dezember 2012)

Noch kürzer? Also 35mm ist schon recht kurz!
Ich habe den Spank Spike Vorbau drauf und finde das zum Berg hoch radeln schon grenzwertig. Für normale Touren Ok, aber wenn du da steile Rampen hast...naja, da zickt das Vorderrad schnell rum.
Bei mir lag die Ausrichtung des Radels auf 65% Bergab, 35% Berghoch.

Es gibt einen Vorbau der hat genau 0mm "vorbau"...das war damals für DH, so´n Dingens. Frag´ mich aber bitte nicht nach dem Namen.


----------



## Puls220 (12. Dezember 2012)

35mm ist ja schon theoretisch das absolute Minimum, dann liegt der 31,8er Lenker quasi unmittelbar am Schaftrohr der Gabel an.


----------



## Frorider86 (12. Dezember 2012)

Das theoretische Minimum, ist wie gesagt, dat hier:

0mm Vorbau

Ansonsten hilft nur noch den Vorbau, zum Fahrer zeigend, einzubauen 

Geschmack und vor Allem Sinnhaftigkeit an einem Enduro-Radel wollen wir an dieser mal nicht diskutieren


----------



## Puls220 (12. Dezember 2012)

Stellt sich die Frage, ob man das noch "Vor-"bau nennen sollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider86 (12. Dezember 2012)

ACHTUNG: FLACH !!! 

Jedenfalls eindeutiger wie ein "Hochbau"


----------



## yann.roux (15. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

heute habe ich wieder den Dämpfer eingebaut. Dabei es ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Schrauben, die den Dämpfer am Rahmen befestigen, ziemlich viel spiel in die Buchsen haben - wenn nicht montiert.
Sind die Buchsen hinüber oder habt Ihr auch so viel spiel (Dämpfer nicht montiert)?
Wenn der Dämpfer eingebaut ist, alles ist fest und es ist kein Spiel zu füllen. Also alles sollte gut sein aber ich wollte trotzdem bei euch nachfragen.

 @chorge: Ich habe übrigens 20 in (+) Kammer und 12 in (-)  Kammer getestet und der Dämpfer arbeitet tatsächlich schneller. Danke für den Tipp!

Gruss


----------



## MasterJD (16. Dezember 2012)

yann.roux schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich habe übrigens 20 in (+) Kammer und 12 in (-)  Kammer getestet und der Dämpfer arbeitet tatsächlich schneller.
> 
> Gruss



Interessant, darf ich fragen was Du wiegst? Bei mir arbeitet der Dämpfer nämlich auch etwas langsam.


----------



## Puls220 (16. Dezember 2012)

Der Dämpfer arbeitet (insbesondere bei niedrigen Temperaturen) tatsächlich sehr langsam.

Allerdings ist das zum Grußteil den miesen Buchsen geschuldet - nach Umrüstung auf Huber-Bushings ist das gleiche Setup deutlich agiler.


----------



## yann.roux (16. Dezember 2012)

MasterJD schrieb:


> Interessant, darf ich fragen was Du wiegst? Bei mir arbeitet der Dämpfer nämlich auch etwas langsam.



Mit Rucksack und allem ca. 90kg.


----------



## Puls220 (16. Dezember 2012)

nackig rund 82, also geringfügig weniger. Bin diesen Winter bisher wenig gefahren, aber so zäh wie mit den alten Buchsen arbeitet der Hinterbau nicht mehr


----------



## chorge (16. Dezember 2012)

Also meine Druckangaben bewirken eigentlich weniger ein schnelleres arbeiten des Dämpfers, als ein lineareres Verhalten! Der FW wird einfach besser ausgenutzt, ohne dass der Hinterbau voll im SAG versinkt...


----------



## Carsti (21. Dezember 2012)

Mit weniger Negativluftdruck wird die Kennline aber eher progressiver als linearer. Das war ja das "Problem" der Luftfederbeine ohne Negativfeder.


----------



## chorge (21. Dezember 2012)

Falsch!
Stimmt man den Dämpfer nach Vorgabe ab, hat man ein relativ straffes Fahrwerk, was lediglich durch den hohen Druck in der Negativkammer auf den ersten 70% des FW gemildert wird. Der Hinterbau fühlt sich dank 35-40% SAG recht plüschig an, und hat auch ordentlich Reserven bei Sprüngen und verkorksten Landungen.
Aaaaber: Als 08/15-Biker nutzt man den FW nie, da die Kennlinie stark progressiv verläuft. 
Was kann man tun? Mit weniger Druck in der Positivkammer nutzt man logischerweise mehr Federweg. Stimmt man den Dämpfer nun aber nach Tabelle ab, wird man zuviel SAG haben, da die Angaben ja nun nicht mehr zum Körpergewicht passen. Daher ist es nötig weniger Druck in der Negativkammer zu fahren, als nach Tabelle. Rund 30% SAG sind ein guter Anhaltspunkt. 
Insgesamt wird die Kennlinie auf diese Weise linearer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc-elmo (22. Dezember 2012)

Hier hatte doch mal jemand gepostet alle Schrauben an seinem Jekyll Rahmen
gegen Alu oder Titan getauscht zu haben. Wer war das noch?
Hast du vielleicht eine Liste gemacht welche Schraubengrößen und -längen wo hinkommen?
Dann muss ich das nicht alles nochmal ausmessen...

Danke!


----------



## Carsti (23. Dezember 2012)

chorge schrieb:


> Falsch!
> Stimmt man den Dämpfer nach Vorgabe ab, hat man ein relativ straffes Fahrwerk, was lediglich durch den hohen Druck in der Negativkammer auf den ersten 70% des FW gemildert wird. Der Hinterbau fühlt sich dank 35-40% SAG recht plüschig an, und hat auch ordentlich Reserven bei Sprüngen und verkorksten Landungen.
> Aaaaber: Als 08/15-Biker nutzt man den FW nie, da die Kennlinie stark progressiv verläuft.
> Was kann man tun? Mit weniger Druck in der Positivkammer nutzt man logischerweise mehr Federweg. Stimmt man den Dämpfer nun aber nach Tabelle ab, wird man zuviel SAG haben, da die Angaben ja nun nicht mehr zum Körpergewicht passen. Daher ist es nötig weniger Druck in der Negativkammer zu fahren, als nach Tabelle. Rund 30% SAG sind ein guter Anhaltspunkt.
> Insgesamt wird die Kennlinie auf diese Weise linearer!



Ich habe ja nicht geschrieben, dass Deine Einstellungen nicht funktionieren. Nur linearer wird's halt nicht.
Schau Dir doch die Kennline im letzten Test der Bike an. Die verwenden sicherlich Standardeinstellungen und haben so eine sehr lineare Kennline gemessen. Trotzdem sieht man durch die etwas flachere Mitte deutlich, dass es sich hier um um eine Luftfeder handelt. Wenn man nun mit dem Negativdruck runtergeht, flacht die Mitte weiter ab, die Weg wird also immer weniger linear.


----------



## chorge (27. Dezember 2012)

Schau dir keine Kennlinien in Magazinen an, von Dämpfern, die du nicht selbst eingestellt hast! Ausprobieren!! Glaub mir - wir linearer...


----------



## fknobel (27. Dezember 2012)

mc-elmo schrieb:


> Hier hatte doch mal jemand gepostet alle Schrauben an seinem Jekyll Rahmen
> gegen Alu oder Titan getauscht zu haben. Wer war das noch?
> Hast du vielleicht eine Liste gemacht welche Schraubengrößen und -längen wo hinkommen?
> Dann muss ich das nicht alles nochmal ausmessen...
> ...



Ich war das, abmessungen stehen fast alle im Handbuch! Im Kopf hab ich es leider nicht mehr zu 100%... ist schon zu lange her.


----------



## mc-elmo (28. Dezember 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Ich war das, abmessungen stehen fast alle im Handbuch! Im Kopf hab ich es leider nicht mehr zu 100%... ist schon zu lange her.



Im Handbuch? Muss sich da vielleicht doch mal rein schauen... ;-)


----------



## fknobel (28. Dezember 2012)

mc-elmo schrieb:


> Im Handbuch? Muss sich da vielleicht doch mal rein schauen... ;-)



Seite 7-12! 

Kurz...

Kabelführung Unten: 1x M4x16mm (Alu)
Flaschenhalter: Je nach typ -> 2x M5x16-20mm (Alu o. Titan)
Kabelführung Oben: 2x M5x12mm (Alu)
Dämpferaufnahme: 2x M6x30mm (Titan)
Dämpferwippe: 4x M5x16mm (Titan)
Schwingenbefestigung: 2x M5x20mm (Titan)
Umwerferbefestigung: 1x M5x12mm + 1x M5x16mm (Titan)

Was auch noch relativ Schwer ist, ist der Original Cannondale Sattelstützenschnellspanner! Hier gibts auch deutlich leichteres z.B. von Tune. Insgesamt dürftest du so knapp 60-80g an ersparnis zusammenbekommen. Wenn du alle Schrauben am gestammten Bike gegen Titan (oder Alu an bestimmten stellen) tauschst. Dürftest du auf Ersparnis von bis zu 100-120g kommen.  

Vg

Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc-elmo (28. Dezember 2012)

Mein Rad wurde mit Reverb geliefert, hatte also nie einen Schnellspanner
am Sattel - wobei ich gar nicht weiß ob das immer so ist.
Die Cannondale Alu-Schelle (14g) ist aber auch schon einer "coparni" Carbon Schelle (5g) gewichen.
Vielen Dank für die Auflistung - werde mich dann im neuen Jahr mal ans
Bestellen machen!


----------



## dasphonk (28. Dezember 2012)

Hallo!

Ich könnte ein paar Ratschläge gebrauchen. So wie es aussieht, habe ich mir die Gabel in meinem Jekyll verbogen. Das rechte Tauchrohr steht leicht nach hinten. Die Achse vom Vorderrad konnte ich nur mit viel Mühe rausziehen. Wenn ich jetzt die Achse ohne Rad einstecke, dann sieht man gut den Abstand. Ich habe mal ein Foto gemacht...

Kann man so etwas wirtschaftlich reparieren lassen? Vermutlich muss ja ein Standrohr und/oder die Tauchrohre getauscht werden.

Was wäre denn aus Eurer Sicht eine Alternative? Ich fahre selten bis gar nicht im Bikepark, hätte aber gerne ausreichend Reserven für verblockte Trails. Auf eine Absenkung würde ich fast verzichten wollen, weil ich die sowieso nur sehr selten benutzt habe.   

Bei den Foxgabeln steige ich noch halbwegs durch, aber irgendwie war ich mit der jetzigen Gabel nie 100% zufrieden. Bei den Rock Shox steige ich nicht ganz durch. Da wäre es dann wohl eine Lyrik, aber welche genau? Gibt es da etwas Doku die einem die Unterschiede bei den Modellen näher bringt?

Ich freu mich auf ein paar Rückmeldungen.....


----------



## gernotkrinner (28. Dezember 2012)

Falls du doch eine Fox willst zitiere ich einmal aus der Signatur von Chorge:

"FOX 32 Talas RL - 150/120mm, 2011, weiß, 1.5" - VHB 350.-"

lg





dasphonk schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich könnte ein paar Ratschläge gebrauchen. So wie es aussieht, habe ich mir die Gabel in meinem Jekyll verbogen. Das rechte Tauchrohr steht leicht nach hinten. Die Achse vom Vorderrad konnte ich nur mit viel Mühe rausziehen. Wenn ich jetzt die Achse ohne Rad einstecke, dann sieht man gut den Abstand. Ich habe mal ein Foto gemacht...
> 
> ...


----------



## Matze. (28. Dezember 2012)

Die "normalen" Fox 150 werden im Bikemarkt häufiger mal verkauft, da immer wieder jemand auf die Lyrik umrüstet. 
So wie ich Dein Einsatzprofil sehe wäre die Lyrik bei Dir auch angesagt..

350 für eine TALAS sind natürlich auch eine Ansage!


----------



## Mr.Sound (28. Dezember 2012)

meine 150er Talas in schwarz wäre auch zu haben 

Es gibt auch andere Gabeln ausser Lyrik. Z.B. Marzocchi 55RC3 oder Bos Deville...X-Fusion Vengeance HLR, Fox Float RC2 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Puls220 (29. Dezember 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Seite 7-12!
> 
> Kurz...
> 
> ...



Ui, da kann ich ja glatt einen MÃ¼sliriegel mehr mitnehmen 

Dachte bisher Schraubentuning wÃ¤re hauptsÃ¤chlich was fÃ¼r Carbon Hardtails... angesichts eines effektiven Bikegewichts von >15Kg und Gesamtgewicht > 100Kg werden mich ein paar Aluschrauben auch nicht den Berg hochschieben... aber jeder, wie er mag 

----

Thema Gabel:

Meine weiÃe Float 32 ist auch fÃ¼r 300â¬ zu haben... wenn Du Absenkung eh nicht brauchts.

Zum Thema Rockshocks Gabel:

Lyrik mit 35mm Standrohre 160/170mm erscheint am sinnvollsten.

Ãquivalent zur Fox 32 gÃ¤be es noch Revelation und Sector (32mm Standrohre bis 150mm) oder mit mehr Federweg Domain (35mm) und Totem (40mm) => sehr schwer.

Bei der Lyrik gibts folgende Optionen:

* 1,5" Steuerrohr, oder tapered
* Steckachse 20mm oder 15mm
* Mission Control (mit quasi Floodgate = Ã¤hnlich Lockout) oder MiCo DH mit besserer Federperformance
* Coil (Feder), U-Turn Coil (Feder + stufenlos absenkbar), Dual Position (Luft + absenkbar), Solo Air (leicht, nicht absenkbar)

Nicht alle Kombinationen sind von Neuheit erhÃ¤ltlich, aber meist durch umrÃ¼sten erzielbar, weil die Einheit Federung + Absenkung links, DÃ¤mpfung + Blockierung rechts sitzt.

Als Federung machen U-Turn Coil = flexibel + robust, oder SoloAir (simpel+leicht) am meisten Sinn.


Ich selbst fahre U-Turn Coil RC2L, quasi eierlegende Wollmilchsau, absenkbar, blockierbar, Zugstufe und slow+fast Druckstufe einstellbar, zudem leicht auf 170mm zu traveln.

Alternativ bietet sich RC2 DH Solo Air an => 200g leichter aber keinerlei Uphill Anpassungen.


----------



## Funsports_Z (29. Dezember 2012)

Ein kleines Update - war ja Weihnachten - und hoffe ma, ihr habt euch auch mit neuen Teilen beschenken lassen.

Ich war eigentlich nur noch mit der standardmäßigen Jekyll Schaltkombi nich wirklich zufrieden, also gabs die heißgeliebten Grip- shifter (endlich) und das bei 10fach echt nich so dolle XT-Shadow flog raus und so ganz nebenbei hatte sich auch die Sache mit der Kefü dann erledigt. 

Dank X9 Type II gehören jetz Schaltprobleme am Jekyll, Knarzen, Kettenklemmer, Kettenschlag usw. endgültig der Vergangenheit an. Sauber.

Dazu hinten auch noch ne 200er CR Disc; die 180er war im Park dann irgentwann doch ein wenig überfordert und das solls jetz erstma gewesen sein, mit den Umbauten, erstma.

Was die Laufräder angeht, meine XMax SX haben ihre Sache dieses jahr wirklich gut gemacht; nach den Parkbesuchen dieses Jahr, und da waren n pa Strecken für echte DH- bikes, mit teilweise echt heftigen (Ein-/Anschlägen in) Steinfeldern bei , gabs nur ne leichte 8 im Hinterrad zu verzeichnen. Passt! Auch die Fat Albert Bereifung hats sorglos überstanden (und der Rest sowieso), trotz nur DH- druck. Also, kein weiterer Handlungsbedarf











PS: der Hebelsalat am Lenker is auch weniger geworden. Auch schön.


----------



## dasphonk (29. Dezember 2012)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Thema Gabel:
> 
> Meine weiße Float 32 ist auch für 300 zu haben... wenn Du Absenkung eh nicht brauchts.
> 
> ...



Prima..Danke für die Erklärung. 
Wenn ich in den üblichen Shops nach der Gabel suche, taucht in der Regel die RC2L Dual Position und die RC2 DH Solo Air auf. Eine RC2L als SoloAir gibt es so wohl nicht zu kaufen?

Es gibt weiterhin wohl bei einigen Händlern noch 2012er Gabeln. Unterscheiden die sich sehr von den 2013er?

Bezüglich der Foxgabeln....bisher war ich mit meiner Fox nie 100% glücklich. Die Gabel war für mich immer der schwächste Teil vom Fahrwerk. Ausserdem tue ich mich schwer mit den strammen Preisen für einen jährlichen Service...


----------



## chorge (29. Dezember 2012)

Also den jährlichen Service kannst du dir sparen! Lieber selber den normalen Service machen, und wenn doch mal was an den Innereien sein sollte, dann eben zahlen... Letztendlich günstiger, wenn nicht alles schief geht!
Ich fand die Fox 32 Talas im Jekyll meiner ehemaligen Freundin echt gut! Auf jeden Fall läuft sie wie Butter, und ist ultrasensibel. Kein Vergleich zu meiner 36er Talas im Claymore, die echt mies dagegen ist.
Wir haben sie nur gegen ne Lyrik getauscht, um den Lenkwinkel etwas flacher zu bekommen - nicht aus Performancegründen!


----------



## hopsi7 (29. Dezember 2012)

gibt es die Lyrik tatsächlich mit durchgängig 1,5 und 15 mm Achse, ggf. noch mit 170 mm und 2-step? Weiß jemand wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasphonk (30. Dezember 2012)

Morgen!

Kann mir bitte jemand erklären, warum die so günstig ist?

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/RockShox-Mountain-Gabel-Lyrik-202000125/dp/B005QCK728/ref=sr_1_5?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1356850962&sr=1-5"]RockShox All Mountain Gabel Lyrik RC2L DPA, weiss, 160mm, 202000125: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## Puls220 (30. Dezember 2012)

Ist glaube ich die 2011er, meines Wissens gibt es keine gravierenden Ãnderungen - Ã¤hnliche Angebote hab' ich schon hÃ¤ufiger gesehen... also zuschlagen 

Hier ist noch die AufschlÃ¼sselung der Rock Shox Bezeichnung:

*R:* Rebound (Zugstufe)
*R2:* Beginning and Ending Stroke Rebound
*TK:* TurnKey
*L:* Lockout
*T:* Threshold
*T3:* Threshold Three Position
*Ti:* Titanium
*World Cup:* Top Flight/The Best
*C:* Low Speed Compression (Druckstufe)
*C2:* High and Low Speed Compression
*DH:* Down Hill
*Second âRâ:* Remote
*XX:* XX Motion Control with Xloc


----------



## Puls220 (30. Dezember 2012)

hopsi7 schrieb:


> gibt es die Lyrik tatsächlich mit durchgängig 1,5 und 15 mm Achse, ggf. noch mit 170 mm und 2-step? Weiß jemand wo?



Die Kombination hab' ich so noch nicht gesehen.

1,5" durchgehend sieht man aktuell immer weniger, dagegen 170mm erst bei den neueren Modelljahren. QR15 scheint auch rar zu sein, vielleicht sogar OEM-only.

Da 2-Step praktisch nicht leichter ist als U-Turn Coil, würde ich eher letztere nehme. Die lässt sich weiter absenken, spricht besser an und ist vom Innenleben robuster. Nicht umsonst ist Dualposition (Vorgänger von 2-Step) nach unzähligen Ausfällen wieder verschwunden.

Im Bikemarkt wird für ein paar  eine Hülse angeboten, mit der mit der das Traveln auf 170mm eine Sache von 5 Minuten ist (insbesondere wenn die Gabel nicht eingebaut ist). Hab' ich selbst eingebaut, funzt problemlos.


----------



## hopsi7 (30. Dezember 2012)

vielen Dank für die Info , für mich wäre insb. die 15 mm-Achse von Interesse, um Laufrad/Nabe nicht ändern zu müssen. Gibt ja vielfach  Adapter von 20 auf 15, aber eben nicht umgekehrt. Habe bisher immer nur Lyriks mit 20 mm gesehen, weshalb die Fox 34 (talas) interessant ist, aber letzlich ja mit den selben "Problemchen" der 32. 

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen nach einem Wechsel 32-Lyrik oder 32-34 oder andere? In der Bike stand ja mal, daß der Unterschied 32-34 faktisch nicht spürbar ist.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (30. Dezember 2012)

So, die Lyrik für den Preis ist bombastisch. Drum hab ich sie bestellt.
Mal schauen ob sie kommt wie auf den Bildern


----------



## andi.m (30. Dezember 2012)

Lyrik kommt bei mir wahrscheins auch *freu* ich hab noch einen Satz Avid X0 mit 180er scheiben und Adapter günstig abzugeben  bei Interesse einfach ne pm


----------



## dasphonk (30. Dezember 2012)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> So, die Lyrik für den Preis ist bombastisch. Drum hab ich sie bestellt.
> Mal schauen ob sie kommt wie auf den Bildern



Ich habe Dir natürlich gerne geholfen eine Lyrik zu diesem Preis zu finden...ich wohne auch in BS und freue mich auf eine Bier bei Gelegenheit


----------



## Matze. (30. Dezember 2012)

> für mich wäre insb. die 15 mm-Achse von Interesse, um Laufrad/Nabe nicht ändern zu müssen. Gibt ja vielfach Adapter von 20 auf 15, aber eben nicht umgekehrt.



Adapter für die Achse Wenn eine 20mm Achse verbaut ist kann die ja nie dünner werden Da müsste ja eine zusätzliche Achse mitgeliefert werden, oder habe ich da jetzt ein Verständnisproblem




> Ich habe Dir natürlich gerne geholfen eine Lyrik zu diesem Preis zu finden...ich wohne auch in BS und freue mich auf eine Bier bei Gelegenheit




Nur noch so interessehalber, wie hoch war denn der Preis?


----------



## dasphonk (30. Dezember 2012)

ca. 450,- 


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasphonk (31. Dezember 2012)

Das Problem mit QR15 und QR20 hat sich bei mir recht schnell gelöst. Ich habe ein  Jekyll 1 und für die dort verbauten Sun Ringle Black Flag Pro gibt es Endkappen für QR20....falls mal jemand vor der gleichen Aufgabe steht.

Es ist wohl unmöglich eine Gabel mit einem 1.5" Steuerrohr zu bekommen. Eine Umrüstung ist auf 1 1/8" oder 1.5" tapered ist ja mit der Steuersatzreduzierung möglich. Habt Ihr das so gemacht?

Was würdet Ihr empfehlen? Eine Gabel mit durchgängig 1 1/8" oder eine tapered? Liege ich richtig, dass der Großteil mittlerweile die tapered-Version nutzt?

Eine passende Lyrik habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Eine weiße RC2 DH Solo Air wäre momentan mein Favorit. Aber in weiß scheinen die extrem selten zu sein!?


----------



## Puls220 (31. Dezember 2012)

Vor einem Jahr gab es massenhaft Lyrik mit 1,5 Zoll Schaftrohr. Auf der Homepage ist die Variante auch noch gelistet, sollte also auch noch zu bekommen sein...


----------



## Mr.Sound (31. Dezember 2012)

die 1,5er Gabeln sind in der regel in Neubikes verbaut daher dann auch so gebraucht zu kaufen. 1 1/8 passt in jeden Rahmen allerdings kann es ziemlich sch***** aussehen wenn ein winziges Röhrchen in ein dickes Steuerrohr kommt. Falls evtl. mit Winkelsteuetsatz gearbeitet werden soll ist der 1 1/8 Schaft wieder im Vorteil. Dann gibt es noch die Messwerte die besagen das tapered etwas steifer ist als 1 1/8 durchgehend, ob man das spürt oder braucht hängt wieder von mehreren Faktoren (Fahrergewicht, Fahrstil, Einsatzgebiet) ab. Dazu kommt eben auch noch wie steif die eigentliche Gabel ist. Eine Lyrik zum Beispiel flext beim bremsen schon richtig gut...

Ich habe meine Vengeance in tapered gekauft weil es optisch einfach besser harmoniert. Sollte es wirklich einen Steifigkeitsvorteil geben habe ich ihn auch gleich.

Evtl. kannst du dir doch eine schwarze Lyrik RC2 DH SoloAir kaufen und mit jemandem hier im Forum gegen din weisses Casting tauschen. Der eigentliche Umbau sollte selbst für ungeübte in 30 Minuten locker zu schaffen sein (es wird nur standard Werkzeug benötigt) 

Hoffe etwas geholfen zu haben und schon mal einen guten rutsch

Gruß Sven


----------



## Puls220 (31. Dezember 2012)

Es ist tatsächlich bedeutend schwieriger 1,5" Varianten zu finden, als vor einem Jahr, aber nicht sooo schwer:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rock-Shox-Ly...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3a756fe547

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Federgabel-115-160mm-1-5-black-grey-20QR.html

http://www.bike24.net/p119079.html


----------



## Mr.Sound (31. Dezember 2012)

ich würde auch schon alleine von der Vorbauwahl auf jeden Fall nicht auf durchgehend 1,5" gehen. Wer sich eine Lyrik oder ähnliches in Bike schraubt wird auch einen kürzeren Vorbau haben wollen.

By the way, falls jemand einen 50mm Vorvau in 1,5" sucht. Ich habe noch einen Truvativ in schwarz und natürlich den Cannondale in 90mm .

Gruß Sven


----------



## JackRackam (31. Dezember 2012)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Das Problem mit QR15 und QR20 hat sich bei mir recht schnell gelöst. Ich habe ein  Jekyll 1 und für die dort verbauten Sun Ringle Black Flag Pro gibt es Endkappen für QR20....falls mal jemand vor der gleichen Aufgabe steht.



...stimmt klappt allerdings nur bei den PRO. Passt bei dir. 

Für die anderen:
Wer wie ich beim Jekyll 2 die Expert hat, da ging es nicht, da die auf maximal 15mm ausgelegt sind. Der Rillenkugellagerdurchmesser bestimmt den max Achsdurchmesser.

Die Lyric U-Turn RC2L hat nur einen Nachteil. Sie ist schwerer als die Serientalas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasphonk (1. Januar 2013)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Es ist tatsächlich bedeutend schwieriger 1,5" Varianten zu finden, als vor einem Jahr, aber nicht sooo schwer:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rock-Shox-Ly...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3a756fe547
> 
> ...



Ja, schwarze Gabeln findet man noch. Eine weiße mit 1,5" ist ein sehr seltenes Exemplar...


----------



## Puls220 (1. Januar 2013)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Ja, schwarze Gabeln findet man noch. Eine weiße mit 1,5" ist ein sehr seltenes Exemplar...



http://www.tretwerk.net/Fahrradteil...eln/Federgabel-RockShox-Lyrik-115-160mm.html?

http://www.fabial.de/p10409-lyrik-r...utm_medium=organic&utm_source=google_products

Zum Gewicht: klar ist eine Endurogabel mit Stahlfeder und 160-170mm Federweg bei 35mm Standrohren schwerer, als eine 32mm/150mm Leichtbau Allmountain-Gabel mit Luftfederung. Nicht umsonst ist wohl bei der 32er Fox das Standrohr nach hinten gebogen...

Allerdings gibt Rock Shox Gewichte mit Steckachse und Fox soweit ich weiß ohne an, der Unterschied ist also nicht soo wild.


----------



## hopsi7 (1. Januar 2013)

konnte irgendjemand ein Exemplar mit 15mm Achse entdecken, bin leider nicht fündig geworden.


----------



## fknobel (1. Januar 2013)

hopsi7 schrieb:


> konnte irgendjemand ein Exemplar mit 15mm Achse entdecken, bin leider nicht fündig geworden.



Lyrik mit 15mm gibts nicht, keine ahnung woher das Gerücht kommt. Bei RS bekommt man ehr die kleineren Gabeln mit 20mm Achsen...

Im Übrigen wiegt eine Lyrik "Solo-Air" gut und gerne 300g mehr als die 32er Fox. Bzw. sogar gut 600g mehr wenn man eine U-Turn Stahlfeder Variante fährt. Insofern ist der Gewichtsunterschied durchaus spürbar...


----------



## Puls220 (1. Januar 2013)

Ok, mein Fehler - hatte ich irrtümlicher Weise oben geschrieben - Sorry

Nur Revelation und Sector gibts mit QR15...


----------



## Regge (2. Januar 2013)

Wo hat eine Coil Gabel Vorteile gegenüber der Serientalas? Für hohe Drops sind doch auch 160 mm Federweg grenzwertig? Bei ausgefahrenen Trails mit vielen Wellen sehe ich die Vorteile ... Bin am überlegen mir auch noch eine 160er mit 1.5 Schaft zu sichern. Was waren eure Beweggründe die Talas 32 rauszuschmeißen?
Danke, Regge


----------



## dasphonk (2. Januar 2013)

Der Grund bei mir war eine verzogene Gabel durch einen harten Einschlag. Den hätte aber vermutlich keine Gabel überstanden. 

Weil ich nie 100% glücklich mit der Fox war, will ich jetzt mal eine Lyrik RC2DH ausprobieren. 
Den Empfehlungen hier im Forum nach, muss die ja sehr gut funktionieren. 
Irgendwie war die Fox immer etwas zu bockig und unsensibel.


----------



## Puls220 (2. Januar 2013)

Die Talas 32 ist eine Allmountain-Gabel, zudem eine ziemlich wartungsintensive mit häufig schlechtem Ansprechverhalten (große Serienstreuung)

Die Lyrik ist eine Enduro-Gabel, damit steifer und schwerer. Coil ist prinzipiell robust, linear und hat tendenziell ein bessers Ansprechverhalten , ohne das der Absenkmechanismus die Sache großartig schwerer macht.

Die größere Einbauhöhe sorgt für flachere Lenkwinkel, also besser DH Performance. Die 10mm mehr Federweg (wobei die Lyrik auch auf 170 geht) sind nicht entscheidend.

Wenn man das Rad als Tour / Allmountain einsetzt, ist gegen die Originalbestückung nichts einzuwenden, in schwierigerem Gelände ist die Lyrik klar die bessere Wahl. Inzwischen bietet ja Cannondale selbst eine Enduro-Variante mit Fox 36 an.


----------



## TeeKay82 (7. Januar 2013)

Hallo Jekyll - Gemeinde,

gestern auf meiner Hausrunde bemerkte ich nach der letzten Abfahrt ein (für mich) beunruhigendes Problem. Als ich nach unten schaute, stand mein Dämpfer links aus dem Rahmen raus. Er hatte sich quasi gedreht. Der Funktionsfähigkeit gab es meines Erachtens nach keinen Abbruch. Meine Frage: Kann das "normal" sein? 

ich habe den Dämpfer mit etwas Kraftaufwand wieder an seine richtige Position gebogen. Diese Phänomen leicht sich relativ leicht reproduzieren. ich kann mit etwas Kraftaufwand den Dämpfer nach links und rechts drehen.
Zur bessere Verdeutlichung, habe ich ein kleines Video dessen gemacht:

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/11093683/IMG_2653.MOV

Könnt Ihr mir bei dieser Angelegenheit helfen?

Besten Dank


----------



## fknobel (7. Januar 2013)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> Hallo Jekyll - Gemeinde,
> 
> gestern auf meiner Hausrunde bemerkte ich nach der letzten Abfahrt ein (für mich) beunruhigendes Problem. Als ich nach unten schaute, stand mein Dämpfer links aus dem Rahmen raus. Er hatte sich quasi gedreht. Der Funktionsfähigkeit gab es meines Erachtens nach keinen Abbruch. Meine Frage: Kann das "normal" sein?
> 
> ...



Ähm, das ist ganz sicher nicht normal! 

Hast du dir mal die Dämpferaufnahmen am Rahmen angeschaut? Sind die noch inordung bzw. fest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterJD (7. Januar 2013)

sieht fast so aus als sei der "Deckel" vom dämpfer lose (also praktisch die endhülse auf dem "Zylinder")?


----------



## TeeKay82 (7. Januar 2013)

Hm, meines Erachtens nach kann es wenig mit der Festigkeit der Dämpferaufnahme zutun haben, da sich der Dämpfer ja nach links und rechts dreht, was die Aufnahmen ja gar nicht zulassen. Oder irre ich mich? Falls du mit Dämpferaufnahme die 2 Punkte am Rahmen meintest, an denen der Dämpfer mit den Schrauben fixiert/befestigt ist. 

Das was MasterJD sagt könnte vielleicht schon eher passen jedoch frage ich mich a) wie/was kann sich da lösen und b) wie kann ichs wieder befestigen. Sitzt dort in dem "deckel" irgend ne aufnahme oder dergleichen?


----------



## fknobel (7. Januar 2013)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> Hm, meines Erachtens nach kann es wenig mit der Festigkeit der Dämpferaufnahme zutun haben, da sich der Dämpfer ja nach links und rechts dreht, was die Aufnahmen ja gar nicht zulassen. Oder irre ich mich? Falls du mit Dämpferaufnahme die 2 Punkte am Rahmen meintest, an denen der Dämpfer mit den Schrauben fixiert/befestigt ist.
> 
> Das was MasterJD sagt könnte vielleicht schon eher passen jedoch frage ich mich a) wie/was kann sich da lösen und b) wie kann ichs wieder befestigen. Sitzt dort in dem "deckel" irgend ne aufnahme oder dergleichen?



Also wenn du dir sicher bist das die Aufnahmen nach wie vor Fest sind, dann muss es die Verschraubung der Negativkammer/Nehmerkolben sein. Wenn du noch Garantie auf den Dämpfer hast, dann schick ihn direkt zu Toxo. Sollen die sich drum kümmern... in der regel hast dem Dämpfer innerhalb einer Woche zurück.


----------



## chorge (7. Januar 2013)

Der Abschlussdeckel der Negativkammer sollte nicht ZU fest verschraubt sein - geht übrigens mit nem modifizierten Tretlagerschlüssel - ansonsten quetscht man den innenliegenden Dichtring sicherlich kaputt! Somit ist es ganz normal, dass
man den Dämpfer an dieser Stelle etwas verdrehen kann... So lange die Negativkammer druckstabil ist, ist alles OK. Notfall nen Tretlagerschlüssel nehmen, evtl. per Dremel etwas anpassen, und leicht nachziehen! Sicher kein Grund für toxoholics...


----------



## Sagatasan (7. Januar 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> lyrik...



hey!

hast du den vorbau beim jekyll deiner verflossenen nach dem gabeltausch 1cm niedriger montiert?


----------



## chorge (7. Januar 2013)

Ja - Sitzposition war ja 1A. Ziel des Umbaues war ein flacherer Lenkwinkel...


----------



## K-N-I-P-S-E-R (11. Januar 2013)

Hallo Leute.
Ich bin neu hier deshalb verzeiht mir meine frage.

Welches Reverb brauche ich für mein Jekyll 3 2012?

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...lstütze-Travel-125mm-schwarz-Remotehebel.html



31.6x420mm, links
Ist das die richtige? Gewicht ist mir egal!


----------



## fknobel (11. Januar 2013)

RTFM... steht alles drin!  

Aber ich will mal gnädig sein... 31,6mm Durchmesser.


----------



## K-N-I-P-S-E-R (11. Januar 2013)

Danke! Sehr gnädig von dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K-N-I-P-S-E-R (11. Januar 2013)

K-N-I-P-S-E-R schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> Ich bin neu hier deshalb verzeiht mir meine frage.
> 
> Welches Reverb brauche ich für mein Jekyll 3 2012?
> ...


Ich nochmal!
Also passt die sattelstütze in mein Jekyll mit der Rahmengröße M?


----------



## Maui_Jim (11. Januar 2013)

K-N-I-P-S-E-R schrieb:


> Ich nochmal!
> Also passt die sattelstütze in mein Jekyll mit der Rahmengröße M?



Yep, genau die hab ich in meinem Jekyll Größe M...
Bedenke aber die Einbautiefe, bei mir passen die 125 mm genau. Wenn der Sattel tiefer müsste hätte ich ein Problem!


----------



## K-N-I-P-S-E-R (11. Januar 2013)

pastajunkie schrieb:


> Yep, genau die hab ich in meinem Jekyll Größe M...
> Bedenke aber die Einbautiefe, bei mir passen die 125 mm genau. Wenn der Sattel tiefer müsste hätte ich ein Problem!



Wie hoch ist dein Sattel? Kannst du vielleicht ein Foto Hochladen?

Wie tief ragt die Sattelstütze in denn Rahmen?

Habe gerade noch zwei Fotos gemacht.
Ich glaube das wird sehr knapp.
Meine Sattelstütze ragt ca. 18cm raus.
Soll ich dann liebe die "31.6x380mm, links" nehmen die wird aber immer noch zu lang sein oder irre ich mich?

Und danke für die Antwort!!


----------



## Maui_Jim (11. Januar 2013)

Nee, 
ich meinte die ausfahrbare Länge. Meine Sattelstütze steht insgesamt nur ca. 16 cm aus dem Rahmen raus. Wenn du die 12,5 cm von der Absenkung abziehst bleibt nicht viel übrig. 
Kann es nicht besser erklären...

Es sollte bei dir aber reichen. Lass mich zur Sicherheit morgen mal messen.


----------



## K-N-I-P-S-E-R (11. Januar 2013)

Das ist super


----------



## Maui_Jim (12. Januar 2013)

Hab geschaut und gemessen, genau wie bei dir!!
Sollte also bei dir auch passen...

Viel Spaß damit!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K-N-I-P-S-E-R (12. Januar 2013)

pastajunkie schrieb:


> Hab geschaut und gemessen, genau wie bei dir!!
> Sollte also bei dir auch passen...
> 
> Viel Spaß damit!!





Bestellung ist raus. Danke


----------



## Melvina (12. Januar 2013)

Würde saugünstig an ein Jekyll 2 HiMod 2012 kommen. Nun überlege ich, es mir als leichteres Zweitrad dem Claymore zur Seite zu stellen!
Hat mir jemand das Gewicht in echt bei Größe L zur Hand? 
Will außer nem breiteren Lenker eigentlich nix ändern wollen. Mehr als ECHTE 13.5kg darf es aber nicht wiegen, da mir sonst der Unterschied zu meinem derzeitigen Zweitrad (Nicolai Helius) mit 15.3Kg zu gering ist..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## andi.m (12. Januar 2013)

Hier mal mein Jekyll-hobel nach paar kleines updates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Das Bike war ein Jekyll 4...Die X0 Kurbel befindet sich gerade bei Sram 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gewindebruch


----------



## K-N-I-P-S-E-R (13. Januar 2013)

Hallo Jekyll Gemeinde.
Ich möchte eine trinkflaschenhalter montieren.
Habe einen Cannondale Halter hier.
Könnt ihr mir sagen das ich beachten muss?
Drehmoment und eventuell eine andere Schraube habe ich hier irgendwo gelesen. 
Finde aber nicht mehr die stelle.

Habe leider keine Anleitung beim Bike Kauf dazu bekommen.


----------



## Frorider86 (13. Januar 2013)

Vorhandene Schrauben rausdrehen, Flaschenhalter drauf, Schrauben ansetzen, festdrehen...TAAA DAAAAA 

Ne mal im ernst, hat CD da ne extra Anleitung für?


----------



## K-N-I-P-S-E-R (13. Januar 2013)

Ich wollte da nichts kaputt machen. So ein Gewinde ist schnell hin.
Danke für die Antwort


----------



## longimanus (14. Januar 2013)

andi.m schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Jekyll-hobel nach paar kleines updates
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr fein, nur den Speci Sattel tat ich nicht an ein C#dale schrappen


----------



## K-N-I-P-S-E-R (14. Januar 2013)

K-N-I-P-S-E-R schrieb:


> Hallo Jekyll Gemeinde.
> Ich möchte eine trinkflaschenhalter montieren.
> Habe einen Cannondale Halter hier.
> Könnt ihr mir sagen das ich beachten muss?
> ...



Falls es jemand interessiert braucht man für den trinkflaschen Halter zwei neue Schrauben 
1x  M4 x 20
1x  M5 x 20
Nur so ist es vernünftig!


----------



## fknobel (15. Januar 2013)

@Knipser:

Falls du keine Anleitung hast?

Hier gibts eine:

http://media.cannondale.com/media/manuals/2011_webOMS_02_german/2011_webOMS_126584_Jekyll_DE.pdf


----------



## K-N-I-P-S-E-R (15. Januar 2013)

fknobel schrieb:


> @Knipser:
> 
> Falls du keine Anleitung hast?
> 
> ...



 danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Preritrv (16. Januar 2013)

MK II 2.4 mit und ohne Protection steht auf Conti Seite mit 680 gr.  Entweder die Protection ist mehr eine Beruhigung der Gemüter oder die  Angaben stimmen nicht.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Was hat der Protection nun wirklich mehr?


----------



## fknobel (16. Januar 2013)

Conti MK2 2,4" BCC Protection wiegt ca. 650g. Hab zwei hier... gegen die Pannensicherheit kann man nichts sagen. Logischerweise nicht mit Klassischen DH Karkassen zu vergleichen. Ich selber hatte mit ihm keine Pannen...


----------



## hopsi7 (16. Januar 2013)

hier noch einmal eine Frage zum Thema Gabel:
Ich kÃ¶nnte gÃ¼nstig, ca 500,00 â¬, eine neue Fox 36 talas 180-140 bekommen.
Meint ihr, daÃ dies ein bischen "fett" fÃ¼rÂ´s Jekyll ist? Wie wÃ¼rde sich der Winkel verÃ¤ndern? Reizvoll ist das schon irgendwie...


----------



## chorge (16. Januar 2013)

IMHO zu lang... Lass es, macht wenig Sinn!


----------



## yann.roux (16. Januar 2013)

Für mich wäre es schon eine Option. 
Je nachdem was du vor hast mit dem Bike?


----------



## Sagatasan (16. Januar 2013)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> na dann werdens meinen rahmen wohl auch austauschen




wird ausgetauscht! bei der gelegenheit werden dann gleich die huberbuchsen sowie die weiße lyrik RC2L Coil verbaut


----------



## Mr.Sound (16. Januar 2013)

Also Jerome Clementz fährt sein Jekyll schon mal mit einer 170mm Lyrik und das wohl schon relativ erfolgreich 

Mark Weir hat auf jeden Fall eine 36er Fox drin und fährt damit auch weit vorne mit. 

Ich habe rein theoretisch auch eine 170mm Gabel drin (die auch noch mehr Einbauhöhe hat als die Lyrik)  Nur fahr ich deswegen keine Erfolge damit ein  also nur ne höhere Gabel bringt leider noch nichts 

Gruß Sven

Edit: Mark Weir fährt seine auf 170mm


----------



## CicliB (16. Januar 2013)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Also Jerome Clementz fährt sein Jekyll schon mal mit einer 170mm Lyrik und das wohl schon relativ erfolgreich
> 
> Mark Weir hat auf jeden Fall eine 36er Fox drin und fährt damit auch weit vorne mit.
> 
> ...



Die müssen sich ja auch nicht mit Garantieansprüchen rumärgern...


----------



## Mr.Sound (16. Januar 2013)

CicliB schrieb:


> Die müssen sich ja auch nicht mit Garantieansprüchen rumärgern...



Vollste Zustimmung! Andererseits... würde CD (hoffentlich) kein Risiko mit den Team(=Werbungs) -Fahrern eingehen  

War eher darauf bezogen:



chorge schrieb:


> IMHO zu lang... Lass es, macht wenig Sinn!



Es kann durchaus Sinn machen, wie yann.roux auch schon geschrieben hat. Es kommt darauf an was man damit machen möchte.

Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopsi7 (16. Januar 2013)

krokerleguane schrieb:


> Hi,
> hab ein neues 2011-er Sondermodell von ner Talas 180/140 aufgetrieben mit durchgängig 1.5 Schaft.
> Fühlt sich ganz gut an, besonders bei Steilstufen!
> 
> ...




hier hat es schon mal jemand probiert. kannst du uns aufklären?


----------



## Sagatasan (16. Januar 2013)

fknobel schrieb:


> Bekommst du alles hier:
> 
> http://huber-bushings.com/
> 
> ...




genau das werd ich bestellen!
gemeint ist eh die zweiteilige ausführung??  die dreiteilige kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen.....

thnx


----------



## mk-ultra (17. Januar 2013)

Hi Leute,
passt gut auf eure Bikes auf. Hier in Aachen wurden mir 2 Jekylls aus dem Keller gestohlen! 
Eins ist ein Jekyll 4 von 2012, schwarz grün weiß, frisch aus dem Ei gepellt, das zweite ein Jekyll 700 schwarz, aus 2003 mit Lefty Jake, Juicy 5 und roten Nokon Zügen.
Ich geb mich keinen Illusionen hin, aber vielleicht sieht einer ja mal eines der Bikes. 

Ich hab mein Jekyll 700 jetzt 10 Jahre gefahren, war so zu sagen eine Bindung fürs Leben!


----------



## fknobel (17. Januar 2013)

mk-ultra schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> passt gut auf eure Bikes auf. Hier in Aachen wurden mir 2 Jekylls aus dem Keller gestohlen!
> Eins ist ein Jekyll 4 von 2012, schwarz grün weiß, frisch aus dem Ei gepellt, das zweite ein Jekyll 700 schwarz, aus 2003 mit Lefty Jake, Juicy 5 und roten Nokon Zügen.
> Ich geb mich keinen Illusionen hin, aber vielleicht sieht einer ja mal eines der Bikes.
> ...



Oh man, direkt beide mitgenommen.  Verdamtes Assi pack... schade das man die seltenst live erwischt. Wo bei, eine Story aus Aachen kenn ich... ich glaub der hat so schnell kein Bike mehr geklaut! 

Hast du fotos? Wenn ja, dann stell die mal hier ein oder in der Aachner unterrubrik!

Ich weis schon warum ich bei der aktuellen Wohnungsscuhe so sehr auf nen Ordentlichen kellerraum mit Stahltür achte!


----------



## longimanus (17. Januar 2013)

Diavela schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Habe heute mit Erschrecken fest gestellt,
> Das wenn ich an die Schwinge, (also den Teil wo die hinteren beiden  Aufnahmen entlang des Reifens an dem Rohr in dem die Sattelstütze sitzt  (kann gerade kein Foto machen:-( )
> 
> ...



Dies ist der Beweis, das es sich bei dir um ein echtes Jekyll handelt (und kein Fake aus China)


----------



## mk-ultra (17. Januar 2013)

Das war mein altes Jekyll. Hab leider kein neueres Foto. Sieht aber noch fast so aus bis auf die roten Nokons, die hier noch fehlen


und das Jekyll 4 von 2012. Praktisch out of the box. Mit einem alten Flaschenhalter von Specialized (nicht auf dem Foto)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi.m (17. Januar 2013)

Kurze Frage an euch, hatte heute eine kleine Diskussion mit 2 Kumpels die behaupteten das mein Bike zu groß für mich wäre. Sehe ich aber nicht so. Ist ein L rahmen.  Ich persönlich würde sagen das es die perfekte Größe für mich ist. Bin 1,83m und hab eine SL von 88cm 
Was ist eure Meinung dem Bild zufolge?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (17. Januar 2013)

andi.m schrieb:


> Bin 1,83m und hab eine SL von 88cm
> Was ist eure Meinung dem Bild zufolge?



Das mit deinem SAG was nicht stimmt!


----------



## andi.m (17. Januar 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Das mit deinem SAG was nicht stimmt!




30% hab ich immer, was passt da nicht? Aber abgesehen davon gehts um die Meinung der Bikegröße und nicht die Einstellung.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (17. Januar 2013)

Der tiefste Punkt der Pedale ist mir was arg knapp über dem Boden. Wenn du im Rahmen versackst, kann das Tretlager zu tief sitzen.


----------



## mk-ultra (17. Januar 2013)

Ich hatte mit 1,82 einen Rahmen in M. Ich wollte ein handliches Bike ohne gestreckte Sitzposition. Da hat mir M genau gepasst. Bin auch mal ein L Probe gefahren. Mit sehr kurzem Vorbau wäre das auch gegangen. Das L wäre evtl etwas Spurtreuer gewesen. Bei unserer Größe haben wir halt die Wahl
Ich finde, dass Cannondale Rahmen recht lang ausfallen, auch wenn das schon anders gepostet wurde.

Allgemein gilt: Was die anderen sagen ist egal, solange du dich auf deinem Bike wohl fühlst!!!


----------



## Mr.Sound (17. Januar 2013)

@andi.m Wenn du dich darauf wohl fühlst ist doch alles in Ordnung! 
Ich habe ungefähr die selben Maße und auch ein L  Bin auch M Probegerollert aber mit kurzem Vorbau (wie ich es wollte) wäre es für MICH eindeutig zu kurz geraten. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## mk-ultra (17. Januar 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Der tiefste Punkt der Pedale ist mir was arg knapp über dem Boden. Wenn du im Rahmen versackst, kann das Tretlager zu tief sitzen.



Ja, mit den Pedalen bin ich auch oft aufgesetzt bzw an Wurzeln hängen geblieben. Aber mit so viel Sag hat mir das Fahrwerk am besten gefallen.


----------



## Sagatasan (17. Januar 2013)

mk-ultra schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> passt gut auf eure Bikes auf. Hier in Aachen wurden mir 2 Jekylls aus dem Keller gestohlen!
> Eins ist ein Jekyll 4 von 2012, schwarz grün weiß, frisch aus dem Ei gepellt, das zweite ein Jekyll 700 schwarz, aus 2003 mit Lefty Jake, Juicy 5 und roten Nokon Zügen.
> Ich geb mich keinen Illusionen hin, aber vielleicht sieht einer ja mal eines der Bikes.
> ...



so ein mist - zahlt das wenigstens eine versicherung??? wenns meinen keller ausräumen zahlt das die haushaltsversicherung...


----------



## Matze. (17. Januar 2013)

> Kurze Frage an euch, hatte heute eine kleine Diskussion mit 2 Kumpels die behaupteten das mein Bike zu groß für mich wäre. Sehe ich aber nicht so. Ist ein L rahmen. Ich persönlich würde sagen das es die perfekte Größe für mich ist. Bin 1,83m und hab eine SL von 88cm
> Was ist eure Meinung dem Bild zufolge?




Passt aus meiner Sicht perfekt, ich fahre den XL-Rahmen und bin 191/mitSL 90cm. Für die angegeben Werte finde ich den Rahmen genau richtig.

Wussten Deine Kumpels von der Rahmengröße oder meinten sie das nur auf Grund der Optik


----------



## mk-ultra (18. Januar 2013)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> so ein mist - zahlt das wenigstens eine versicherung??? wenns meinen keller ausräumen zahlt das die haushaltsversicherung...



Ja, aber den ganzen Schaden kann sie nicht ersetzen. Wenn du bestohlen wirst, hat das was beklemmendes und man verliert viel Vertrauen in seine Umwelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sagatasan (18. Januar 2013)

mk-ultra schrieb:


> Ja, aber den ganzen Schaden kann sie nicht ersetzen. Wenn du bestohlen wirst, hat das was beklemmendes und man verliert viel Vertrauen in seine Umwelt.




ich kenn das - mir wurden damals noch in der mietwohung die winterkompletträder ausm keller gestohlen - versicherung hat zwar gezahlt, aber danach hab ich meine "wertvolleren" sachen alle aus dem keller geräumt....


----------



## Marki72 (18. Januar 2013)

Matze. schrieb:


> Passt aus meiner Sicht perfekt, ich fahre den XL-Rahmen und bin 191/mitSL 90cm. Für die angegeben Werte finde ich den Rahmen genau richtig.
> 
> Wussten Deine Kumpels von der Rahmengröße oder meinten sie das nur auf Grund der Optik



Ich fahre auch ein L mit 181cm und SL 87 cm und bin voll zufrieden. Hab einen kurzen Vorbau montiert (65mm) und fahr damit von Touren bis Bikepark so ziemlich alles. Außerdem hab ich noch ne Lyrik montiert! Hammergeil!

Gruß Markus


----------



## Marki72 (18. Januar 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo man so ein cooles Trikot herbekommt, wie es die Teamfahrer ,wie z.B. Clementz anhaben??

Gruß Markus


----------



## andi.m (18. Januar 2013)

Marki72 schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch ein L mit 181cm und SL 87 cm und bin voll zufrieden. Hab einen kurzen Vorbau montiert (65mm) und fahr damit von Touren bis Bikepark so ziemlich alles. Außerdem hab ich noch ne Lyrik montiert! Hammergeil!
> 
> Gruß Markus




Genau die gleiche kombi hab ich auch!! un ich empfinde das Rad auch als perfekt.. naja sollen sie halt meinen!, wollte nur mal eure meinung dazu wissen... der Gedanke " vllt is ein M noch besser zu fahren" ist jetzt weg


----------



## TeeKay82 (19. Januar 2013)

Hallo Jekyll Gemeinde,

ich habe mir jetzt die XT 2012 ICE-TEC Bremsanlage samt 2x 180er Scheiben sowie Adapter für mein Jekyll 3 2011 zugelegt. Dieses hab ich zur Montage zum Freundlichen von Nebenan gebracht. Dieser rief grad an und meinte, Montage soweit gut, allerdings da wohl die Avid vorher 185er Scheiben hatte, steht jetzt die XT Scheibe nicht vollständig im Sattel, sondern eben 5mm drunter?! 

Jetzt meine Frage: Da er anscheinend so Adhoc keine Lösung fand, habt Ihr evtl eine? Könnt ihr Euch sein beschriebenes Problem vorstellen?

Gibt es evtl. jemanden der sein Jekyll 2011 mit der AVID CR und den 185er Scheiben auf XT 2012 umgerüsstet hat und kann mir nene Tipp geben, was ich Ihm sagen kann bzw. ob ich etwas vergessen habe?

Besten Dank.


----------



## Mr.Sound (19. Januar 2013)

Da bleibt nur den passenden Adapter zu kaufen kp176 in die Suche eingeben.

Gruß Sven


----------



## TeeKay82 (19. Januar 2013)

Perfekt, vielen Dank!


----------



## iNSANE! (19. Januar 2013)

Kurz eine Frage: da ich die 32 Talas etwas weniger progressiv will habe ich hier gelesen den Ölstand abzusenken. Wieviel mm oder ml empfehlt ihr da in erster Näherung?
Danke!


----------



## andi.m (20. Januar 2013)

longimanus schrieb:


> sehr fein, nur den Speci Sattel tat ich nicht an ein C#dale schrappen



Aber der Sattel tut meim Arsch so gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mk-ultra (20. Januar 2013)

longimanus schrieb:


> sehr fein, nur den Speci Sattel tat ich nicht an ein C#dale schrappen


Hatte auch einen Speci Flaschenhalter (Ribcage) an meinem C´dale. Bester Flaschenhalter ever!!!


----------



## Matze. (22. Januar 2013)

Es ist in diesem langen Thread sicher auch schon mal behandelt worden, dennoch möchte ich mal so rumfragen:
Ich will für die Einstellung des DYAD (und der Gabel ) einen Airport kaufen. 
Jetzt gibt es da ja 3 verschiedene: 

Der Reset Airport micro Abschaltadapter.

Den Reset Racing Airport 90 Evo Messing Ventiladapter oder 

den Reset Racing Airport 90 Evo Aluminium. 

Die letzteren beiden unterscheiden sich wohl nur wegen des Alu/Messing, so meine ich. Den teuren Airport für über 70 beachte ich nicht, dafür kann ich es ja jahrelang in der Werkstatt einstellen lassen
Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen, reicht der "Kleine" aus oder macht es Sinn einen der teureren zu kaufen? Ich brauche es nur für den DYAD und mehrere Gabeln ein anderes Luftfederbein habe ich nicht.

Gruß Matze


----------



## mk-ultra (22. Januar 2013)

Ich hab den Airport micro. Gerade für unterwegs (wenn man noch das richtige Setup sucht) ist der prima, da klein und technisch einfach gehalten. Funktioniert sehr gut. Zu den anderen Modellen kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## dasphonk (22. Januar 2013)

Ich habe den Reset Airport micro und habe damit damals bei mir das Problem mit der sichtbaren Kolbenstange vom Dämpfer in den Griff bekommen. Ich nutze ihn auch zum Luftrduck einstellen bei meiner Gabel. Der Adapter ist jetzt einfach immer an meiner Pumpe dran und funktioniert genaus so, wie er soll.


----------



## 321Stefan (22. Januar 2013)

Servus, kleiner Tip
Kauf Dir beim Scott Händler die Pumpe von Scott, hast den Adapter drauf und eine Hochdruck-Pumpe.
Kostet auch nur ca. 30,-

Grüße Stefan


----------



## Matze. (22. Januar 2013)

321Stefan schrieb:


> Servus, kleiner Tip
> Kauf Dir beim Scott Händler die Pumpe von Scott, hast den Adapter drauf und eine Hochdruck-Pumpe.
> Kostet auch nur ca. 30,-
> 
> Grüße Stefan





Das ist ein guter Tip Allerdings wäre das dann meine 4.Pumpe bei nur einem Dämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (23. Januar 2013)

> Dieser rief grad an und meinte, Montage soweit gut, allerdings da wohl die Avid vorher 185er Scheiben hatte, steht jetzt die XT Scheibe nicht vollständig im Sattel, sondern eben 5mm drunter?!




Eigentlich sind das "nur" 2,5mm


----------



## Walter2911 (24. Januar 2013)

Walter2911 schrieb:


> Probleme! Probleme! Probleme!
> 
> Jetzt habe ich mein Bike knapp über 2Wochen und erst 50km drauf.
> 
> ...



Hallo Leute!!!

Ich kann es schon fast nicht mehr glauben! Aber angeblich soll nächste Woche mein Bike fertig sein! 

Über 3 Monate war mein Bike das gerade einmal 2 Wochen jung war, in der Werkstatt!!!!  

1) Angeblich wird die Kurbel beim Zusammenbau zu stark gefettet...(Fettpolster) Irgendwann kriecht das Fett heraus und die Kurbel wird locker. Klingt logisch aber wenn das eh jeder weiß warum wird es dann so gemacht?
2) Bei der Gabel wurde das Innenleben getauscht, weil angeblich das neue Aufpressen von der Buchse zu aufwendig wäre! (Angeblich) Obwohl die Buchse noch in der Toleranz gewesen wäre habe sie es netterweise getauscht. Ich kann mir wirklich nicht vorstellen, so wie die geklappert hat und das ganze schon nach ca.50km, dass das noch in der Toleranz war.

Das war der Bericht nach einem Monat.

3) In den nächsten 2 Wochen wurde der Dämpfer 5 mal zerlegt!!! Davon wird er sicher nicht besser! Sie fanden den Fehler nicht!!! Dann warteten sie auf eine Reparaturanleitung von Amerika. Es vergingen wieder 2 Wochen und es wurde mir zu blöd! Ich habe den Konsumentenschutz eingeschalten! Wir wurden wieder vertröstet wegen Weihnachten...
Frist bis Mitte Jänner... Wieder nichts... Drohten mit Kaufrücktritt...  Gestern das Mail: Es wurde ein neuer Dämpfer geschickt!! Der jetzt eingebaut wird.

Und Plötzlich wird bei der Gabel auch vorsichtshalber die Gabelbrücke getauscht!  Warum? Aus welchem Grund sollte die jetzt getauscht werden? Ich dachte die Gabel sei schon seit 2 Monaten fertig?

Ich sag es euch! Das hat wirklich nerven gekostet!

Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wenn das wirklich so ein einmaliger Fehler war, den sie bis jetzt noch nie vorher gehabt haben, warum sie nicht einfach gleich den Dämpfer getauscht haben???  Und wenn das wirklich ein Nagelneues Bike ist, finde ich 3 Monate wirklich HEFTIG!!! Eigentlich eine Frechheit von FOX!


----------



## Walter2911 (24. Januar 2013)

Und nun BITTE zu meiner Frage!!!

Wenn ihr euch auf das Bike setzt (plumsen lässt) dann wieder ganz entlastet und gleich wieder drauf.... 
Wippen mit ganzer Entlastung, hört ihr da ein klapper Geräusch? So als hätte die Kolbenstange nach oben und unten Spiel. (metallisch)

Bitte die Frage ist wichtig! Weil wenn ich jetzt mein Rad hole und da noch immer so ein Geräusch ist, möchte ich sicher sein, dass es nicht normal ist!

Meine Frage auch deshalb, weil ich mich letztens auf ein MX 2013 gesetzt habe und da war dieses Geräusch auch.

Vielen DANK!


----------



## Puls220 (24. Januar 2013)

Walter2911 schrieb:


> Und nun BITTE zu meiner Frage!!!
> 
> Wenn ihr euch auf das Bike setzt (plumsen lässt) dann wieder ganz entlastet und gleich wieder drauf....
> Wippen mit ganzer Entlastung, hört ihr da ein klapper Geräusch? So als hätte die Kolbenstange nach oben und unten Spiel. (metallisch)
> ...



Klingt als sei die ganze Montagequalität noch schlechter geworden als 2011 - und da war sie schon mau.

Bei mir klappert nichts, wenn ich im Stand Ein- / Ausfedern durch Gewichtsverlagerung provoziere. Ich habe jetzt auch Huber-Bushings verbaut, da spricht der Hinterbau merklich besser an.


----------



## Matze. (24. Januar 2013)

Walter2911 schrieb:


> Und nun BITTE zu meiner Frage!!!
> 
> Wenn ihr euch auf das Bike setzt (plumsen lässt) dann wieder ganz entlastet und gleich wieder drauf....
> Wippen mit ganzer Entlastung, hört ihr da ein klapper Geräusch? So als hätte die Kolbenstange nach oben und unten Spiel. (metallisch)
> ...





Nein, da ist kein Geräusch, zumindest bei mir nicht

Bei der Auslieferung war das Problem auch vorhanden, Ursache war dass die Verschraubung am DYAD locker war .
Allerdings habe ich das Bike auch schicken lassen, da kontrolliert man ja sowieso jede Schraube nach. 
Ich hatte anfangs auch das Problem mit der sichtbaren Kolbenstange, aber mit der Anleitung von Chorge war die Sache flux erledigt.

Die Luft oder sonstige Funktionen waren jetzt ein Jahr lang völlig unauffällig. Lediglich die Druckkontrolle im Dämpfer war problematisch. Aber ich habe jetzt den Airport bestellt (siehe oben) .


----------



## Sagatasan (24. Januar 2013)

wer von euch fährt sein jekyll mit plattformpedalen?? habe momentan die XT-klicks mit käfig in verwendung - das PD-M785
bei den abfahrten wär mir schön langsam ein plattformpedal in kombi mit freerideschuhen lieber.
vom gewicht her gibts ja sogar welche, die leichter als meine aktuellen shimanos sind.....

kann mir jemand ein pedal empfehlen??  und ist der vortrieb damit wesentlich schlechter als mit bindung??  

mit meinen aktuellen bikeschuhen ist schieben/tragen eine katastrophe - die sohle biegt sich genau garnicht  die sind noch aus meinen hardtailzeiten..... bin noch nie mit plattformpedalen gefahren...

bunnyhopp ohne kicks schaff ich


----------



## Hihi (24. Januar 2013)

Meine Empfehlung für Pedale: DMR Vault. Günstige Alternative: Wellgo B143 (fahre ich selbst und bin super zufrieden)
Oder neue Schuhe, ich fahre die MX100 von Lake, mit denen kann man Klickies fahren und hat trotzdem ein super Profil zum Klettern (Viel besser als mit den typischen Plattform Sneakers)
Jetzt im Winter fahre ich Plattform mit Lowa Goretex Wanderstiefeln.


----------



## Hihi (24. Januar 2013)

andi.m schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an euch, hatte heute eine kleine Diskussion mit 2 Kumpels die behaupteten das mein Bike zu groß für mich wäre. Sehe ich aber nicht so. Ist ein L rahmen.  Ich persönlich würde sagen das es die perfekte Größe für mich ist. Bin 1,83m und hab eine SL von 88cm
> Was ist eure Meinung dem Bild zufolge?



Auf dem Bild sieht die Größe gut aus, aber die Frage ist, wie du dich auf einem M im Vergleich fühlst (auf dem Trail). Statt hier also nach beruhigenden Statements von anderen zu fragen, solltest du vielleicht beim Händler eine Probefahrt vereinbaren, dann weißt du Bescheid. 

Ich bin zum Beispiel bei 190/92cm nach Probefahrten mit Jekylls in XL und L definitiv beim L gelandet. Wie ich auf dem Rad aussehe, hat dabei keine Rolle gespielt. Der Unterschied im Fahrgefühl ist heftiger, als die paar cm vermuten lassen. Für meinen Geschmack ist das XL ein Tourenrad, das L ein Minifreerider, kommt also drauf an, wie man fahren möchte und kann (auch, was die Landschaft betrifft). 
Als Tourenrad würde ich allerdings einen anderen Rahmen nehmen, da finde ich das Jekyll zu schwer.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Mr.Sound (24. Januar 2013)

Dieses ent-be lasten Ding müsste eigentlich Lagerspiel der Schwinge sein. Leider habe ich mich bisher auch noch nicht darum gekümmert, wenn die Cannondales im Laden ankommen haben sie dieses Spiel aber nicht. Die vormontage ist in der Tat eher ein witz als alles andere. Selbst als Monteur/Mechaniker kann man da kaum etwas machen. Das mit der Kurbel, Lagerspiel....zum teil nicht fest gedrehte hintere Bremsadapter usw. 

Zum Thema Pedale, bisheriger Favorit Acros A-Flat und seit kurzem Straitline AMP Ltd. Fast genauso viel Grip und wiegen locker 100gr. weniger.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Walter2911 (24. Januar 2013)

Das Geräusch kam direkt aus dem Dämpfer. 
Zuerst dachte ich, es kommt von der Dämpferaufnahme aber da war kein Spiel.

Und die von FOX haben auch gemeint, dass sie noch nie so einen Fehler gehabt haben und eben ratlos sind.

Ich hoffe jetzt einfach, dass bei dem Bike alles passt und das Klappern weg ist.

Mein bedenken ist eben nur, dass der Händler dann meint... "Schau das ist normal, bei dem MX ist das Geräusch auch so". Weil ich dann eben keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten habe. Deshalb möchte ich mich einfach von euch Bestätigt fühlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (24. Januar 2013)

Walter2911 schrieb:


> Das Geräusch kam direkt aus dem Dämpfer.
> Zuerst dachte ich, es kommt von der Dämpferaufnahme aber da war kein Spiel.
> 
> Und die von FOX haben auch gemeint, dass sie noch nie so einen Fehler gehabt haben und eben ratlos sind.
> ...



Haha... Normal? Was ist das denn für ne schei... aussage. Das ist nicht Normal. Das ist Luft im Öl-Kreislauf! Da hilft nur "entlüften" durch ein Öl wechsel bzw. neu auffüllen. Hab das jetzt das dritte mal, jetzt gibts nen neuen Dämpfer beim nächsten einschicken. Tritt vorallem vermert bei Kalten Temperaturen auf! Und kurze zeit später schaut die Kolbenstange raus und der Dämpfer hat Leerweg... der auch nicht durch einen Reset zu beheben ist. 

Und dann noch so tun als ob sie den Fehler nicht kennen würden. Inzwischen ist Fox für mich echt spitzenveredelter high-end schro...


----------



## chorge (24. Januar 2013)

Also die Vormontage war noch nie der Knüller bei C'Dale - aaber: die Bikes werden eigentlich ausschließlich über Händler verkauft! Somit steht und fällt die Qualität die der Kunde geliefert wird mit den Fähigkeiten der Jungs in der Werkstatt...
Und IMHO ist der DYAD immer noch um Klassen besser als die DT-Swiss Geschichten bei Scott...


----------



## iNSANE! (24. Januar 2013)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Kurz eine Frage: da ich die 32 Talas etwas weniger progressiv will habe ich hier gelesen den Ölstand abzusenken. Wieviel mm oder ml empfehlt ihr da in erster Näherung?
> Danke!



Anyone?!


----------



## Nechei (24. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin gerade auf der suche nach einen neuen Bike...bei meinen HÃ¤ndler steht ein Jekyll Carbon 2 Jahrgang 2012..Das Bike kÃ¶nnte ich fÃ¼r 3500â¬ haben ! Ist der Preis ok oder ist der zu hoch angesetzt ?
Ãber ein paar Antworten wÃ¼rde ich mich freuen!

MfG Christian


----------



## chorge (24. Januar 2013)

Preis ist OK denke ich...
Zur Gabelfrage oben: Mit Spritze und Schlauch einfach ein wenig entnehmen, und probieren... Ist wohl am besten!


----------



## Walter2911 (24. Januar 2013)

Ich habe 200 weniger gezahlt aber bei meinem Bike war ja auch dann gleich alles kaputt!!! 
Die bei bunnyhop.de haben auch immer gute Preise.

 @fknobel:
In welchen Zeitabständen war das bei dir? bzw km oder Bike-Stunden?
Bei mir haben die es anscheinend auch mit 5 mal neu befüllen nicht hin bekommen. Und ich bekomme jetzt auch einen Neuen. Ich HOFFE der funktioniert jetzt!


----------



## Nechei (25. Januar 2013)

Hallo nochmal

Evtl geht ja beim Preis noch was.....  ;-)
Kann mir mal jemand sagen wie schwer das Jekyll 2 Carbon 2012 ca ist?? Irgendwie finde ich da nichts brauchbares......

Mfg Christian


----------



## dasphonk (25. Januar 2013)

Nechei schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich bin gerade auf der suche nach einen neuen Bike...bei meinen HÃ¤ndler steht ein Jekyll Carbon 2 Jahrgang 2012..Das Bike kÃ¶nnte ich fÃ¼r 3500â¬ haben ! Ist der Preis ok oder ist der zu hoch angesetzt ?
> Ãber ein paar Antworten wÃ¼rde ich mich freuen!
> ...



http://www.bike24.de/p124777.html

Ist aber VersandhÃ¤ndler. Wenn Dein Preis von einem HÃ¤ndler vor Ort ist, dann passt das schon


----------



## Nechei (25. Januar 2013)

Hallo dasphonk

Ja das ist ein Händler bei mir ums Eck....Wär mir jetzt lieber als Versand....
Ist das Bike eigentlich empfehlenswert.....???
Ich hatte ja schon 2004 das Jekyll,das war damals ein Geiles Bike(hat natürlich nichts mit den Rädern von heute zu tun).

Mfg Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## So-wo (25. Januar 2013)

Nechei schrieb:


> Hallo dasphonk
> 
> Ja das ist ein Händler bei mir ums Eck....Wär mir jetzt lieber als Versand....
> Ist das Bike eigentlich empfehlenswert.....???
> ...



Das ist schon eine tolle Spaß Maschine ...
Ich bin im September über die Alpen damit und habe jeden Stein hoch und runter mit genommen ,einfach geil 
Und beim Händler ums Eck ist natürlich besser als Versand 
Falls du dann noch den passenden Carbon Lenker brauchst der liegt bei mir ich habe in Lila umgerüstet ...
Gruß 
Jekyll Liebhaber


----------



## Walter2911 (25. Januar 2013)

Nechei schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal
> 
> Evtl geht ja beim Preis noch was.....  ;-)
> Kann mir mal jemand sagen wie schwer das Jekyll 2 Carbon 2012 ca ist?? Irgendwie finde ich da nichts brauchbares......
> ...



Haben unsere Bikes mit einer digitalen Kofferwaage gewogen. 12,9kg Rahmengröße M, inkl. 370g SPD. (sofern die Kofferwaage genau war)

Es würden die 12,5kg recht gut hin kommen.

Laut Test waren es auch 12,5kg.
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...arbon-2.598889.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.2.htm

Gruß Walter


----------



## hopsi7 (25. Januar 2013)

"Ist das Bike eigentlich empfehlenswert.....???
Ich hatte ja schon 2004 das Jekyll,das war damals ein Geiles Bike(hat natürlich nichts mit den Rädern von heute zu tun).

Mfg Christian[/quote]"
  @Nechei:

Ich hatte von 2002-2011 auch ein Jekyll I. Es hat tatsächlich mit einem Bike von heute nicht mehr viel zu tun, das hätte ich so auch nicht erwartet. Das  neue Jekyll - und wohl auch solche Bikes anderer Hersteller - ist nur zu empfehlen, ich jedenfalls fahre seit 1994 MTB und habe noch nie so viel Spass gehabt, wie in den letzten zwei Jahren, kein Sch....
Schlag zu


----------



## fknobel (25. Januar 2013)

Walter2911 schrieb:


> Ich habe 200 weniger gezahlt aber bei meinem Bike war ja auch dann gleich alles kaputt!!!
> Die bei bunnyhop.de haben auch immer gute Preise.
> 
> @fknobel:
> ...



Das bike hab ich seit ende September 2011. Das erste mal war der Dämpfe rim Dezember 2011 im Service bei Toxo, das zweite mal dann im April 2012. Gesamt Fahrleistung bis jetzt, knapp 2300km. Was meine Theorie stützt, das der Dämpfer ca. alle 700km einen Service braucht. Was in etwa den angaben von Fox entspricht... kann man jetzt inordung finden oder halt auch nicht. Wenn ich aber sehe das Standart Dämpfer in der gleichen zeit und bei der gleichen Fahrleistung nur eineml zum Service müssen, find ich das ehr nicht so doll!


----------



## Puls220 (25. Januar 2013)

Ein Jekyll würde ich angesichts der Montagequalität lieber beim Händler um die Ecke kaufen - auch wenn alle CD Vertragshändler eigentlich Reklamationen abwickeln müssen.

Ich bin dazu übergegangen bei Problemen nicht mehr lange selbst zu tüftlen und basteln, sondern das Rad vorbeizubringen und auch Dämpfer De-/Montage etc. dem Händler zu überlassen.

Die Versandpreise aus dem Netz kann man immer als Verhandlungsgrundlage einsetzen.


----------



## Nechei (25. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Ich war jetzt gerade beim Händler und hab mir das Jekyll 2 Carbon 2012 in schwarz/weiß angesehen...und ich muß schon sagen das Teil sieht echt geil aus.ich hab jetzt nochmal nachverhandelt und ich würde das Bike für 3400 bekommen.....jetzt bin ich echt schwer am überlegen mir das Bike zu kaufen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-lo (25. Januar 2013)

Nechei schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich war jetzt gerade beim Händler und hab mir das Jekyll 2 Carbon 2012 in schwarz/weiß angesehen...und ich muß schon sagen das Teil sieht echt geil aus.ich hab jetzt nochmal nachverhandelt und ich würde das Bike für 3400 bekommen.....jetzt bin ich echt schwer am überlegen mir das Bike zu kaufen....



Sofort zuschlagen


----------



## yann.roux (25. Januar 2013)

Walter2911 schrieb:


> Ich habe 200 weniger gezahlt aber bei meinem Bike war ja auch dann gleich alles kaputt!!!
> Die bei bunnyhop.de haben auch immer gute Preise.
> 
> @fknobel:
> ...



Ich habe auch einen neuen Dämpfer bekommt. Er hat den Sommer überstanden und dann im Herbst konnte ich wieder den Kolben sehen...
Ich habe jetzt auf Huber bushing umgestiegen und hoffe es helfen wird. 
Ich habe Garantie bis April 2013...
Gruß,
Yann


----------



## andi.m (25. Januar 2013)

Ich hab das M gefahren und es ist definitiv zu klein!


----------



## Nechei (26. Januar 2013)

Hallo !!

Ich würde mir das Bike echt gerne zulegen,leider ist es bei uns hier im Moment nicht möglich eine Probefahrt zu machen da es die letzten Tage geschneit hat und alle Straßen voll mit Streusalz sind....Und ohne Probefahrt...?? 
Das Bike hat der Händler noch in Größe L und M, ich bin 183cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 87cm....Ich denke da kann ich das L nehmen oder??

MfG Christian


----------



## Downhillfaller (26. Januar 2013)

Nechei schrieb:


> Hallo !!
> 
> Ich würde mir das Bike echt gerne zulegen,leider ist es bei uns hier im Moment nicht möglich eine Probefahrt zu machen da es die letzten Tage geschneit hat und alle Straßen voll mit Streusalz sind....Und ohne Probefahrt...??
> Das Bike hat der Händler noch in Größe L und M, ich bin 183cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 87cm....Ich denke da kann ich das L nehmen oder??
> ...



Ich hab mit den identischen Daten das M genommen.  Mir gefällt es als Trailbike. Für lange Touren und vielen Höhenmetern nehme ich das aber nicht. Es kommt halt auf das Einsatz gebiet an.


----------



## Mr.Sound (26. Januar 2013)

Wenn ICH die Wahl hätte würde ich immernoch ein L mit kurzem Vorbau dem M mit Standard Vorbau vorziehen

Gruß Sven


----------



## Nechei (26. Januar 2013)

Servus

Für mich sollte das Bike schon auch für längere Touren bergauf sein, nur will ich dann Bergab auch Spaß haben..... Also eher ein Tourenbike mit viel Federweg ;-)

MfG Christian


----------



## Michael_H (26. Januar 2013)

Nechei schrieb:


> Das Bike hat der Händler noch in Größe L und M, ich bin 183cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 87cm....Ich denke da kann ich das L nehmen oder??



Hallo,

ich fahre bei 1,83m und 86 cm L und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Einsatzbereich: Allmountain mit Transalp und Trails


----------



## MasterJD (26. Januar 2013)

Ich auch. Für längere Touren würde ich definitiv L nehmen!


----------



## evilesel (27. Januar 2013)

wer noch eins sucht, mit top Parts

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...arbon-2012-sonderaufbau-neu-rechnung-bos-hope


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi.m (27. Januar 2013)

Nechei schrieb:


> Hallo !!
> 
> Ich würde mir das Bike echt gerne zulegen,leider ist es bei uns hier im Moment nicht möglich eine Probefahrt zu machen da es die letzten Tage geschneit hat und alle Straßen voll mit Streusalz sind....Und ohne Probefahrt...??
> Das Bike hat der Händler noch in Größe L und M, ich bin 183cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 87cm....Ich denke da kann ich das L nehmen oder??
> ...




Def. L!!! ich hab genau die gleichen Maße... ein Kumpel fährts in M allerdings ist der viel kleiner und ich fahrs in L. Wenn ich sein Bike mal ne Stunde fahre verlier ich die Lust weils einfach viel zu klein ist!! nimm L, das is ne Wohlfühlsau... ach ja, gleich nen kurzen vorbau drauf machen, mit dem Lenkwinkel macht die Kiste rießen spaß  btw ich war vor kurzem auch noch skeptisch gegenüber M/L aber L ist 100% die perfekte größe für unsere Maße


----------



## Walter2911 (27. Januar 2013)

Also, ich habe auch ewig herum gedoktort! 
Bin auch 183 SL 84 und habe mich fürs M entschieden.

Zwischen M und L sind "nur" 3cm Oberrohr Unterschied.

Also entweder: 
M mit 80-90 Vorbau oder
L mit 60 Vorbau

Finde das ist reine Geschmacksache!
Ich bin über den kürzeren Radstand sehr glücklich.

Hier noch der Doodle dazu. Bei 183 ist genau die Grenze zwischen M und L.
http://www.doodle.com/hd7356q5crd59pm9


----------



## Puls220 (27. Januar 2013)

Hab auch M genommen mit identischen Maßen, weil ich mich zuvor häufiger über eher zu große Rahmen im schweren Gelände geärgert habe...

Der Unterschied ist wirklich gering und ich denke ich wäre auch mit L glücklich geworden


----------



## Frankentourer (27. Januar 2013)

Habe in letzter Zeit schon gemerkt dass der Hinterbau etwas schwerfälliger geht. habe heute dann auch Salz und Rost am Rand der Lager gesehen. Mit Kriechöl gings dann besser. So nun zu meiner Frage. 
Wie muss man vorgehen wenn man alle Lager zerlegen und fetten will. Was gibt es zu beachten, welches Werkzeug ist nötig? Gibt es irgendwo eine Anleitung?
Vielen Dank


----------



## Puls220 (27. Januar 2013)

Ich hab' reklamiert und den Händler tauschen lassen. Raklamtionsgrund war allerdings massives Knacksen. Der Händler hat dann alle Lager getauscht, Knacksen war nicht weg, dann war klar es ist die Adapterhülse im Tretlager.

Dennoch würde ich das versuchen auf Garantie zu erledigen, ich habe mir beim Kauf ausdrücklich bestätigen lassen, dass auf Anbauteile und Lagerung 2 Jahre Garantie sind.

Hat in diesem Zusammenhang jemand von euch Erfahrung mit Teil oder Vollkeramiklagern im Hinterbau?

Hab gelegentlich den Tipp gehört, dass bei anderen Hinterbauten dann endgültig Ruhe mit Problemen war...


----------



## Frankentourer (28. Januar 2013)

Wenn der Aufwand nicht zu groß ist möchte ich die Lager selbst abschmieren/austauschen - mein Händler ist 300 km weg und im Schnee machts richtig Spaß!


----------



## mc-elmo (28. Januar 2013)

Ich habe am Wochenende mein Jekyll auseinandergebaut und dabei das 
erstemal den Dämpfer solo in der Hand gehabt.

Dort ist eine Nummer "eingraviert", furchtbar schlecht, sieht aus wie mit
einem Dremel gemacht.
Das Rad ist neu gewesen, vom Händler und der Dämpfer war noch nicht
beim Service.

Habt ihr das auch?


----------



## JackRackam (28. Januar 2013)

Frankentourer schrieb:


> Wie muss man vorgehen wenn man alle Lager zerlegen und fetten will. Was gibt es zu beachten, welches Werkzeug ist nötig? Gibt es irgendwo eine *Anleitung*?
> Vielen Dank



"Anleitung" ist doch im Jekyll-Handbuch. Dort ist das Werkzeug benannt und die Anzugsmomente beschrieben. Auf jeden Fall braucht man ein Hilfswerkzeug, das man sich sicherlich auch selber basteln kann: Gewindestange, Beilagscheiben, Flügelmuttern


----------



## Puls220 (28. Januar 2013)

Frankentourer schrieb:


> Wenn der Aufwand nicht zu groß ist möchte ich die Lager selbst abschmieren/austauschen - mein Händler ist 300 km weg und im Schnee machts richtig Spaß!



Der Aufwand ist schon erheblich...

Abschmieren ist ausgeschlossen, das geht nur, wenn der Hersteller Abschmierpunkte für eine Fettpresse vorsieht - gab es z.B. mal bei Bullseye Naben.

Austauschen erfordert (wenn man es 'sauber' macht) einiges an Spezialwerkzeug - Du musst letztlich den gesamten Hinterbau zerlegen. Bei mehrfachen Wechseln werden die Lagersitze schon in Mitleidenschaft gezogen, die Lager sitzen dann nicht mehr stramm. Beim Jekyll ist das wegen der tangetialen Klemmung an den Wipp-Achsen, weniger problematisch als bei anderen Bikes. Außerdem ist so ein kompletter Satz Lager  nicht ganz billig - zumindest wenn man ihn über CD bezieht.

Ich würde lieber erstmal Reklamation bei einem CD-Händler um die Ecke probieren...

Ansonsten habe ich von anderen Bikes gelesen, dass mache die Dichtscheiben der Rillenkugellager mit ner Nadel rauspopel, mit einem Magnet die Kugeln rausholen, säubern, neu fetten und dann alles wieder zusammenbasteln. Aus technischer Sicht eigentlich Humbug, nachschmieren bei gedichteten Lagern ist nicht vorgesehen, aber die Jungs schwören drauf....

Das Problem mit Wälzlagern in Hinterbauten ist grundsätzlich, dass die Rotationswinkel eigentlich zu klein sind und immer der selbe Wälzkörper an nahezu die gleiche hochbelastete Stelle der Laufbahn drückt. Theoretisch könnte regelmäßiges Drehen des feststehenden Lagerrings um z.B. 20° Abhilfe schaffen, aber das lässt sich nicht so einfach umsetzen... Deshalb auch meine Frage nach Erfahrungen mit Keramiklagern.

P.S. Kriechöl ist auch höchstens eine Notlösung: es wird kaum in die gedichteten Industrielager reinlaufen und dafür Staub und Dreck anziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yann.roux (28. Januar 2013)

Wahrscheinlich schon gesehen aber troztdem nettes Video
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqARc2nFZDM&feature=player_detailpage"]Ben Cruz and JÃ©rÃ´me Clementz - Overmountain European Experience - May 2012 - YouTube[/nomedia]
Gruss


----------



## Mr.Sound (28. Januar 2013)

wenn wir schon dabei sind...muss man gesehen haben 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsNI4gVGUzk"]Jerome Clementz - Chosen By Enduro - YouTube[/nomedia]

Gruß Sven


----------



## Sagatasan (29. Januar 2013)

mal ne frage: wie oft habt ihr die BB30 tretlager schon ausgetauscht??? habs vorigen sommer getauscht, jetzt sinds schon wieder fällig  
pro saison also mindestens 1x tauschen.....  idiotisch


----------



## MasterJD (29. Januar 2013)

Gut dass ich die BSA adapter drinnen hab. sind bei mir auch ordentlich verklebt...


----------



## Sagatasan (29. Januar 2013)

wenn ich von BB30 weg will brauch ich auch eine neue kurbel..... 
irgendwelche erfahrungen, welche BB30 lager am längsten halten??? mein letztes war ein SRAM... 500km und tot


----------



## MasterJD (29. Januar 2013)

Das Problem ist ja vor allem, dass im rahmen keine Abflusslöcher sind und sich deshalb bei nässe Wasser staut und das dann die lager zerstört...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackRackam (30. Januar 2013)

MasterJD schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja vor allem, dass im rahmen keine Abflusslöcher sind und sich deshalb bei nässe Wasser staut und das dann die lager zerstört...



..bei mir gibt es ein Abflussloch im Tretlagergehäuse. Und mein Lager läuft seit rund 2500km problemlos.


----------



## Sagatasan (30. Januar 2013)

ich hab jetzt meinen austauschrahmen bekommen - und lass mir vom cannondale händler / mechaniker ein "originales" abflussloch reinbohren  

den rahmenschutz vom jekyll MX hab ich auch angefordert


----------



## fknobel (30. Januar 2013)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> wenn ich von BB30 weg will brauch ich auch eine neue kurbel.....
> irgendwelche erfahrungen, welche BB30 lager am längsten halten??? mein letztes war ein SRAM... 500km und tot



Jepp, die gleiche erfahrung hab ich mit den SRAM Lagern auch genmacht!

Aus meiner sicht scheinen die FSA ganz gut zu halten. Zu mindestens bin ich die jetzt schon über 1000km gefahren.


----------



## Matze. (30. Januar 2013)

BB30 oder BSA? Was hat die Truvativ-Firex für ein Lager, welches beim 2011 Jekyll4 verbaut ist, bzw.was für ein Gewinde?

Oder anders gefragt Kann ich, wenn ich die Lager rausschraube problemlos eine XT oder eine SLX Kurbel mit deren Lagern verbauen


----------



## grey (30. Januar 2013)

Tjo, mein rechtes fsa bb30 lager war nach einem jahr "fast fertig".
Das X9 Sram BB30 läuft bisher problemlos.


----------



## Mr.Sound (30. Januar 2013)

BB30 Lager sing gepresst und zwar NUR die Lager da gibt es nichts zu schrauben. Ich werde wohl (will endlich meine XT-Kurbel verbauen) von Reset-Racing das PF24 verbauen, müsste eigentlich passen .

Gruß Sven


----------



## d-lo (30. Januar 2013)

Matze. schrieb:


> BB30 oder BSA? Was hat die Truvativ-Firex für ein Lager, welches beim 2011 Jekyll4 verbaut ist, bzw.was für ein Gewinde?



BB30 sind´s schon mal nicht. Welche es aber sind weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## MasterJD (30. Januar 2013)

Matze. schrieb:


> BB30 oder BSA? Was hat die Truvativ-Firex für ein Lager, welches beim 2011 Jekyll4 verbaut ist, bzw.was für ein Gewinde?
> 
> Oder anders gefragt Kann ich, wenn ich die Lager rausschraube problemlos eine XT oder eine SLX Kurbel mit deren Lagern verbauen



Das sind BSA! hab schon ne XT Kurbel hier, werde die demnächst einbauen.


----------



## Puls220 (30. Januar 2013)

Matze. schrieb:


> BB30 oder BSA? Was hat die Truvativ-Firex für ein Lager, welches beim 2011 Jekyll4 verbaut ist, bzw.was für ein Gewinde?
> 
> Oder anders gefragt Kann ich, wenn ich die Lager rausschraube problemlos eine XT oder eine SLX Kurbel mit deren Lagern verbauen



Die Adapter-Hülse die im Jekyll 4 2011 verbaut ist, hat ganz normales BSA Gewinde, Shimano XT/SLX lässt sich problemlos einbauen... habe ich gleich am Anfang gemacht. Bis auf den Umstand dass CD anfangs ungeeigneten Kleber verwendet hat und die Hülse wegen Knackgeräuschen neu verklebt werden musste, hatte ich keine Probleme...


----------



## Matze. (30. Januar 2013)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Die Adapter-Hülse die im Jekyll 4 2011 verbaut ist, hat ganz normales BSA Gewinde, Shimano XT/SLX lässt sich problemlos einbauen... habe ich gleich am Anfang gemacht. Bis auf den Umstand dass CD anfangs ungeeigneten Kleber verwendet hat und die Hülse wegen Knackgeräuschen neu verklebt werden musste, hatte ich keine Probleme...



Ah, danke ich hatte bisher auch noch keine Probleme, doch für den Fall dass ich tauschen muß könnte ich eine Shimano Kurbel verbauen. Das wäre mir schon wichtig, da ich die vom PLV absolut ok finde und problemlos bisher selbst wechseln konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackRackam (30. Januar 2013)

Hi,
hier das Bild der Bohrung im Tretlagergehäuse meines Jekyll
War so ab Werk drin. 3,5mm im Durchmesser.


----------



## Matze. (30. Januar 2013)

Bei mir fehlt das (noch)  3,5mm in Alu ist ja quasi gar nichts...


----------



## Sagatasan (30. Januar 2013)

JackRackam schrieb:


> Hi,
> hier das Bild der Bohrung im Tretlagergehäuse meines Jekyll
> War so ab Werk drin. 3,5mm im Durchmesser.



beim carbonrahmen sind die abflußlöcher eh bekannt - bei den alus gibts die nicht serienmässig.

ich überleg mir das reset racing BB24 einzubauen - inkl. shimano saint  2fach...


----------



## JackRackam (31. Januar 2013)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> beim carbonrahmen sind die abflußlöcher eh bekannt - bei den alus gibts die nicht serienmässig.



D.h. dies ist ein Konstruktionsmangel bei den Alubikes. So gesehen ist ja erwiesenermaßen der Lagerschaden vorprogrammiert. D.h. der Hersteller hat unterlassen dafür zu sorgen dass das Wasser ablaufen kann.
Hier würde ich wegen eventuellem Garantieverlustes beim Hersteller eine Unbedenklichkeitserklärung für das Anbringen eines Ablaufloches einfordern.
Wenn man es ohne diese Erklärung anbringt, kann das zum Verlust der Garantie führen.

Gut dass ich ein Bike aus Karbon habe.....


----------



## andi.m (1. Februar 2013)

Kurze Frage, Hat jmd eine Empfehlung für nen kurzen Vorbau (50-60mm) fürs Jekyll?


----------



## JackRackam (2. Februar 2013)

andi.m schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, Hat jmd eine Empfehlung für nen kurzen Vorbau (50-60mm) fürs Jekyll?



Fahre den Truvativ AKA 1,5" 60mm in weiss.


----------



## MasterJD (2. Februar 2013)

Ansonsten noch bei Thomson, Easton (Havoc 2011) oder Straitline schauen...


----------



## Mr.Sound (2. Februar 2013)

1,5"? Dann hätte ich noch einen Truvativ in schwarz mit 60mm 


Gruß Sven


----------



## mc-elmo (2. Februar 2013)

So sieht es auf meinem als "neu" gekauften Dämpfer aus!
Haben eure das auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi.m (2. Februar 2013)

ja hat er! irgendwo muss ja die seriennr eingeschlagen werden


----------



## mc-elmo (2. Februar 2013)

Wobei dann die Qualität der Beschriftung nicht angemessen erscheint... 
Aber wenn das so ist - ist das wohl so.


----------



## andi.m (3. Februar 2013)

wenn jede zahl einzelln gemacht wird sieht das nunmal so aus


----------



## Romayrio (3. Februar 2013)

Hi,

mir ist auf der Internetseite von CD aufgefallen, dass das aktuelle Jekyll 4 einen anderen Dämpfer hat. 
Was soll das denn? Preispolitik?
Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit?

VG


----------



## d-lo (3. Februar 2013)

Nur für die USA, in Europa wird meines Wissens bei allen Modellen der Dyad verbaut.


----------



## Sagatasan (3. Februar 2013)

was für ein dämpfer ist das am 4er??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-lo (3. Februar 2013)

Ein x-fusion. Mit lockout, aber ohne Federwegverstellung.


----------



## Romayrio (3. Februar 2013)

Also scheint aber , als wäre der nun Auch außerhalb US verbaut.

Ist von X-Fusion! ? 
http://www.xfusionshox.com/de/unternehmen.html

Ist mir jetzt nicht so bekannt.
Vielleicht eher im DH US Markt?

X-Fusion P1-RL PULLSHOCK 150 scheint eine spezielle Entwicklung für CD zu sein.
Da der aber nur am 4er verbaut wird, wird er wohl kaum besser als der Dyad sein.
Auch scheint er kein Elevator Modus zu haben.

Schade!
Bin froh, dass ich meins schon habe ;-))


----------



## Mr.Sound (3. Februar 2013)

X-Fusion nicht bekannt? Vielleicht etwas wichtiges verpasst? Also klar RS,Fox und MZ sind bekannter...

Hier eine X-Fusion Vengeance HLR Gabel an meinem Jekyll. High/Low speed Druckstufen wie auch Rebound einstellbar. Alles in allem bisher eine gute Gabel 





Ausserdem jetzt 1*10fach 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Romayrio (3. Februar 2013)

Sieht gut aus.
Sind das mehr als 160mm? Oder sieht das auf dem Foto nur so aus?

In welcher Preisklasse liegen denn die Gabeln?

Trotzdem scheint der Dämpfer ja kein Vergleich zum Dyad zu sein.

Nochmal ne andere Frage...
1x10fach! Wie sieht's denn da mit dem Uphill aus...mal ehrlich ?


----------



## Mr.Sound (3. Februar 2013)

es sind 170mm Fedwerweg. Im moment ist die HLR noch bei Reset-Racing für 699Euro im Angebot.

Zum Dämpfer kann ich leider nichts sagen. 

Wegen 1*10.... ich habe es gestern erst umgebaut und bin dementsprechend noch nicht so fit. Hatte früher schon 1*9 auch das war möglich sogar mit einem viel kompakteren Rahmen. Ich denke nach ein paar Trainingseinheiten wird das schon gehen. Je nach Anstiege die man zu bewältigen hat. Ich habe hier max 500hm und das nicht mal am Stück also kann man sich immer mal wieder etwas erholen.  

Gruß Sven

noch mal etwas zu x-fusion:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/X-Fusion-Picks-Up-MTB-Legend-Jeff-Lenosky-2013.html

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/X-Fusion-Signs-Multi-Time-World-Champ-Brian-Lopes-2012.html


----------



## hopsi7 (3. Februar 2013)

gibt es die x-fusion auch mit Absenkung und kannst Du etwas zur Einbauhöhe sagen, 170mm ist ja schon recht ordentlich.


----------



## Mr.Sound (3. Februar 2013)

Also einbauhöhe bei 170mm Federweg sind 565mm also 10mm mehr als z.B. bei einer Lyrik. Man kann sie intern aber auf 170/160 und 100mm traveln. Es gibt auch eine DLA Version, diese hat dann eine Absenkung.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Matze. (3. Februar 2013)

> X-Fusion nicht bekannt? Vielleicht etwas wichtiges verpasst? Also klar RS,Fox und MZ sind bekannter...




Nicht nur bekannter sondern auch anerkannt besser... Zumindest habe ich bisher mit X-Fusion Dämpfer schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.

Ist wohl auch kein Zufall warum der im Jekyll4 verbaut ist, ein Carbon-Jekyll mit X-Fusion-Dyad würde sich wohl nicht vermitteln lassen...


----------



## Mr.Sound (3. Februar 2013)

Gut, ich kann jetzt nur von der einen Gabel berichten die ich habe. Die hält schon jetzt länger als eine der anderen 3 Hersteller. Die war nach den ca. 1,5Monaten schon das 2. mal auf dem Weg zum instand setzen lassen... vielleicht habe ich ausnahmsweise mal Glück. Dafür zerhaut es mir ein Pedal (aufm Weg zur arbeit) das andere im Downhill schon ordentlich hernudeln. 

Rein von der Dämpfung her finde ich die Vengeance HLR auch besser (geschmackssache) als min. 2 der Topmodelle der großen Hersteller. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Matze. (3. Februar 2013)

> Die hält schon jetzt länger als eine der anderen 3 Hersteller. Die war nach den ca. 1,5Monaten schon das 2. mal auf dem Weg zum instand setzen lassen...




Das ist oft Glückssache denke ich, ich war mit den vielgeschmähten Manitous eigentlich auch ganz glücklich (meine alte Minute1 SPV mit Stahlfeder und 140mm FW fand ich im Vergleich zur Fox 150 mindestens ebenbürtig). Dazu hielten beide Gabeln an die 10 Jahre ohne sich zu verschlechtern. Auch die beiden Manitou-Dämpfer erledigten ihre Arbeit zufriedenstellend. Ein Vergleich mit dem DYAD kann ich allerdings nicht ziehen, da die Federwege einfach nicht vergleichbar sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bretone (6. Februar 2013)

Hallo liebe Jekyllfahrer,

ich fahre nun auch seit Anfang letzten Jahres ein 2012er Jekyll Alu 4, bzw. das was noch davon übrig geblieben ist. Laufradsatz habe ich gegen Tune/Flow getauscht und Antrieb und Bremsen sind komplett Shimano XT.

Unzufrieden bin ich jedoch mit der Rock Shox Sektor TK Dual Position. Bei der harten Feder nutze ich bei meinem üblichen Touren nur etwa 11-12 cm Federweg, mit der nächst weicheren Feder sackt mir die Gabel in steilen Passagen weg. Daher möchte ich mir gerne eine Luftgabel zulegen. Optimal wäre natürlich eine 34er Talas mit 160mm, die ist aber ja in 1.5" auf dem Gebrauchtmark so gut wie nie zu haben und würde vermutlich auch mein diesjähriges Budget sprengen.

Die Vordernabe lässt sich nicht auf 20mm umbauen, daher ist die 15mm Steckachse gesetzt, 1.5" Gabelschaft auch. 

Ich liebäugle mit einer 32er Fox Float oder Talas, die ist ja doch immer mal wieder günstig zu haben, eine echte (gute und günstige) Alternative mit 1.5" Schaft und 15mm Steckachse ist mir jedenfalls nicht bekannt, freue mich aber wenn ich mich irre.

Wie sieht es mit der Gabelschaftlänge aus? Ich fahre einen XL Rahmen. Kann ich da auch eine aus einem S, M oder L Rahmen ausgebaute Gabel nehmen? Die Rahmen haben ja unterschiedlich lange Steuerrohre. Weiß zufällig jemand wie lang der Gabelschaft bei einem XL Rahmen sein muss?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## Mr.Sound (6. Februar 2013)

Ich vermute das dein Problem eher die Dämpfung ist als das Federmedium 

Wie das mit der Gabelschaftlänge ist weiß ich nicht genau kann sich aber fast nur um 1-2Spacer handeln und davon sind ja genug verbaut 

Achja hätte da gerade eine passende Talas im Angebot 

Gruß Sven


----------



## fknobel (7. Februar 2013)

Da muss ich euch entäuschen... bis auf den XL Rahmen (S,M u. L) haben alle Jekyll Rahmengrößen eine Steuerrohrlänge (höhe) von 13,4cm. Nur das XL hat 16cm! Insofern passen die Gabeln aus kleineren Jekylls sehr wahrscheinlich nicht in ein XL Jekyll, da ein Spacer nur ca. 0,5cm überbrückt und Orginal nur vier verbaut sind. Reicht also nicht... 

Im zweifelsfall kannst auch eine Taperd gabel nehmen. Der Schaft sollte nur min. 22cm haben!


----------



## Nechei (9. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Ich hab mich ja hier vor ca 2 Wochen wegen dem Jekyll 2 Carbon 2012 das bei meinem Händler steht erkundigt.... 
Jetzt habe ich mich für das Bike entschieden Juhuuuuu
Nur ob ich das Bike in Schwarz/Weiß oder Blau/Weiß kaufe weiß ich noch nicht zu 100% 
Würdet ihr das Bike so lassen wie es ist oder gibt es Dinge die ihr sofort ändern würdet? 
Ich möchte mir auf jedenfall eine Absenkbare Sattelstütze einbaue lassen,welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen?Von der Kabelführung würde mir die Kronolog gut gefallen.....
Über einpaar Tipps würde ich mich freuen.

Mfg Christian


----------



## dasphonk (9. Februar 2013)

Glückwunsch zum Jekyll.

Die absenkbare Sattelstütze hast Du ja schon selbst angeführt. Ich finde noch die Shadow-Plus-Schaltwerke klasse. Ich habe eines an meinem Jekyll und habe keine Kettenführung. Die Kette schlägt nirgends gegen uns ist schön leise. Gerade beim Carbonrahmen freut man sich besonders über abgesprungene Ketten!

Ansonsten einfach erstmal fahren....Da kommen dann noch ein paar Wünsche von ganz allein: Gabel, Reifen,....


----------



## Romayrio (9. Februar 2013)

Gratulation zur Entscheidung!

Natürlich kann man immer etwas ändern. Ich finde aber wirklich, dass die Komponenten gut zueinander passen und man damit durchaus eine Testsaison fahren kann )
Allerdings halte ich auch eine versenkbare Sattelstütze für ein muss! Ich kann da nur die Reverb empfehlen! Sie erfüllt bei mir jederzeit ihren Dienst und ist qualitativ Top.
Ich persönlich habe auch gleich den Sattel getauscht, aber das solltest du wohl erst ausprobieren.
Und dann ist da noch die Kurbel....eher fast Geschmackssache, aber ein XT-Kurbel ist halt eine XT-Kurbel )


----------



## Bretone (10. Februar 2013)

fknobel schrieb:


> Da muss ich euch entäuschen... bis auf den XL Rahmen (S,M u. L) haben alle Jekyll Rahmengrößen eine Steuerrohrlänge (höhe) von 13,4cm. Nur das XL hat 16cm! Insofern passen die Gabeln aus kleineren Jekylls sehr wahrscheinlich nicht in ein XL Jekyll, da ein Spacer nur ca. 0,5cm überbrückt und Orginal nur vier verbaut sind. Reicht also nicht...
> 
> Im zweifelsfall kannst auch eine Taperd gabel nehmen. Der Schaft sollte nur min. 22cm haben!



Danke. Ich habe mal meinen Gabelschaft gemessen: 24cm. 1,5cm kann ich noch über Spacer rausholen. 22,5cm sollte daher die Schaftlänge für XL Rahmen mindestens betragen, wenn noch drei kleine Spacer verbaut sind.


----------



## Nechei (11. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

So jetzt muÃ ich euch noch einmal berichten....habe mir heute noch einmal die beiden Jekyll in blau/weiÃ und schwarz/weiÃ angesehen und ich finde da Schwarze Bike viel schÃ¶ner....
Dann habe ich mit dem HÃ¤ndler noch ausgemacht das er mir eine Rock Shox Reverb und eine Bionicon KettenfÃ¼hrung ans Bike baut, auÃerdem tauscht er mir die Bremsscheiben gegen grÃ¶Ãere 180/200mm.AuÃerdem bekomme ich noch hochwertige Flatpedalle dazu,deren Namen ich vergessen habe.....Ich glaube mehr Bike brauche ich im moment nicht ;-)
Kosten wÃ¼rde das ganze dann 3500â¬...

Mfg Christian


----------



## Romayrio (11. Februar 2013)

Sehr guter Deal!!!

Gratulation!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_85 (12. Februar 2013)

Welcher Shimano XTR Umwerfer 3-Fach wär denn für das Jekyll 3 2011 der richtige?


----------



## fknobel (12. Februar 2013)

Hi,

Du brächtest diesen hier...

https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26211_XTR-Umwerfer-E-Type-FD-M980-E-3--10-fach-.html

Ich hab noch einen wenig gefahrenen in Orginal Verpackung. Zustand ist Top! Falls du Interesse hast, kurz per PN melden. 

Vg


----------



## chorge (13. Februar 2013)

Kannst dich jetzt schon wie Schnitzel auf das Jekyll freuen!!! Versprochen!!


----------



## Sagatasan (13. Februar 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Kannst dich jetzt schon wie Schnitzel auf das Jekyll freuen!!! Versprochen!!



und ich freu mich auch wie schneekönig auf mein neues altes jekyll 

nagelneuer rahmen (garantie - deshalb fahre ich CD), jekyll mx rahmenschutz, lyrik u-turn 160, kürzerer vorbau, huber bushings.....  

noch stehts zerlegt beim händler - der knappe meter neuschnee erleichtert mir die warterei


----------



## andi.m (15. Februar 2013)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> und ich freu mich auch wie schneekönig auf mein neues altes jekyll
> 
> nagelneuer rahmen (garantie - deshalb fahre ich CD), jekyll mx rahmenschutz, lyrik u-turn 160, kürzerer vorbau, huber bushings.....
> 
> noch stehts zerlegt beim händler - der knappe meter neuschnee erleichtert mir die warterei




Gerade bei dem Wetter find ichs megageil mit dem jekyll!


----------



## Matze. (15. Februar 2013)

andi.m schrieb:


> Gerade bei dem Wetter find ichs megageil mit dem jekyll!





Ich weiß ja nicht wie viel Schnee du hast, aber bei mir ist fahren unmöglich, (außer geräumte Straßen oder Halle )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sagatasan (17. Februar 2013)

bei mir liegt im gelände ~1m - da is nix mit treten...


----------



## Mr.Sound (19. Februar 2013)

Umbauarbeuten sind mehr oder weniger abgeschlossen, der letzte Schritt war weg vom schon defekten BB30 Lager. Ein Reset BB24 hat platz genommen und verrichtet mit der XT Kurbel(36Z. Saint Kettenblatt) ihren Dienst.  

Lila Wolken ...





und wo alles etwas besser zu erkennen ist...





Bilder für bessere Wirkung bitte in groß anschauen 

Achja der Dyad-Shifter ist auf die andere Seite des Lenkers gewandert und wird jetzt unten betätigt

Teileliste:

Rahmen	                      Cannondale Jekyll Alu
Steuersatz	              Cannondale Tapered
Gabel	                      X-Fusion Vengeance HLR 
Dämpfer	                      Fox Dyad RT2
Vorbau	                      Syntace MegaForce 2
Lenker	                      Easton Havoc Carbon
Griffe	                      Cannondale OEM
Sattel	                      Selle Italia Slk
Sattelstütze	              KindShock Dropzone 31,6
Sattelklemme	              NoName  Schraubklemme
Trigger 10-fach	              Shimano XT
Schaltwerk	              Shimano XT
Pedale	                      Straitline AMP Ltd.
Kurbel	                      Shimano XT
Innenlager	              Reset BB24
Kettenblatt 2	              Shimano Saint 36t.
Kassette	                      Shimano XT 11-36Z
Kette	                      KMC 10SL
Kettenstrebenschutz     Neopren Schützer
Kettenführung	              E13 LG1
Bremse HR	              Shimano XT
Bremsscheibe HR	      Magura Storm SL 180mm
Bremse VR	              Shimano XT
Bremsscheibe VR	      Magura Storm SL 180mm
HR            	              Mavic Crossmax SX
VR           	                      Mavic Crossmax SX
Achse/Spanner HR	      Syntace X12
Achse/Spanner VR	      X-Fusion Vengeance HLR 
Reifen HR	                      WTB Weirwolf 2.3 (tubeless)
Reifen VR	                      WTB Bronson 2.3 (tubeless)

Gesamtgewicht            14,0kg

Gruß Sven


----------



## grey (19. Februar 2013)

Darf ich dich um Detail Fotos vom unten montierten shifter bitten? Ich hab vor geraumer Zeit mal versucht das vernünftig anzuordnen, war nicht recht erfolgreich und hab ihn dann oben gelassen..


----------



## Nechei (20. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bekomme ja in Kürze mein Jekyll 2 Carbon 2012, mein Händler schraubt es mir nächste Woche zusammen und ich bin immer am überlegen ob ich nicht die Originale Fox 32 Talas RL gegen eine Rock Shox Gabel tauschen soll.
Ich bin irgendwie kein großer Fan von Fox, hatte bis jetzt allerdings immer nur Rock Shox Gabeln in meinen Bikes.
Welche Gabel von Rock Shox würde zu dem Jekyll den passen?? Oder würdet ihr es so belassen wie es ist?

Mfg Christian


----------



## d-lo (20. Februar 2013)

Nechei schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich bekomme ja in Kürze mein Jekyll 2 Carbon 2012, mein Händler schraubt es mir nächste Woche zusammen und ich bin immer am überlegen ob ich nicht die Originale Fox 32 Talas RL gegen eine Rock Shox Gabel tauschen soll.
> Ich bin irgendwie kein großer Fan von Fox, hatte bis jetzt allerdings immer nur Rock Shox Gabeln in meinen Bikes.
> ...



Lyrik. Im Nachhinein hätte ich die Gabel auch beim Kauf getauscht. Nicht wegen des Federwegs, sondern weil meine 32er Talas mal so richtig schlecht anspricht.


----------



## Nechei (20. Februar 2013)

@ d-lo: Die Lyrik hat aber 170mm Federweg oder täusch ich mich da???

Mfg Christian


----------



## Mr.Sound (20. Februar 2013)

greyz schrieb:


> Darf ich dich um Detail Fotos vom unten montierten shifter bitten? Ich hab vor geraumer Zeit mal versucht das vernünftig anzuordnen, war nicht recht erfolgreich und hab ihn dann oben gelassen..



Natürlich darfst du  





Was für Probleme gabs?



Nechei schrieb:


> @ d-lo: Die Lyrik hat aber 170mm Federweg oder täusch ich mich da???
> 
> Mfg Christian



Ouuuuh ja ganz fatal, der Rahmen muss ja schon vor Angst um soviel Federweg zusammenbrechen....  Jetzt mal ehrlich, die Team Fahrer sind alle mit zu viel Einbaulänge unterwegs und die Rahmen halten, zumindest ein Rennen lang (ob sie dazwischen austauschen weiß ja keiner) Meins hält jetzt auch schon ne weile. Und ganz zur Not kann man die Lyrik auch noch auf 160mm traveln und dann stimmt die Einbauhöhe .

Gruß Sven


----------



## Nechei (20. Februar 2013)

Sven : wer hat gesagt das ich Angst um den Rahmen habe??
Ich weiß ja nicht ob du dein Bike auch Bergauf bewegst und ich mein jetzt nicht mit der Gondel sondern treten, solche Leute soll es ja auch noch geben!!!
Mir ging es jetzt rein um die Geo des Bikes nicht ob mein Rahmen bricht !!!

Mfg Christian


----------



## Mr.Sound (20. Februar 2013)

Ok meisstens ists die Angst um den Rahmen, sorry meinerseits  also ich fahre auch noch hoch ... und nur weil CD eine Talas rein schraubt muss ich nicht zwingend absenken  Ich glaube da ist sehr sehr viel Marketinggebrabbel das sich im Hirn festsetzt aber das muss natürlich jeder für sich selber wissen.

Nichts für ungut, ich will keinem zu Nahe treten. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Nechei (20. Februar 2013)

Passt schon, wollte nur wissen ob sich die Geo negativ verändert??

Mfg Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Sound (20. Februar 2013)

Es verändert sich natürlich alles etwas... es wird auch "mühsamer" irgendwo hoch zu treten aber es geht. Wenn man sich eine dickere Gabel einbaut dann legt man im Prinzip doch auch schon fest das man es runter gerne etwas mehr laufen lassen möchte. 

Ich würde sagen bei einer Lyrik mit 170mm gehts noch mit 160er bestimmt noch besser  Werde meine Vengeance auch noch auf 160mm traveln

Gruß Sven


----------



## Nechei (20. Februar 2013)

Mhhm dann lass ich das lieber da ich schon viel Bergauf fahre.....

Mfg Christian


----------



## Mr.Sound (20. Februar 2013)

Irgendwie war zumindest das 12er Jekyll sehr Berg auf und Touren orientiert aufgebaut Wenn ich mir jetzt überlege. Min. 3cm mehr Einbauhöhe als original, Lenker über 10cm länger, Vorbau nur noch 1/3 so lang.  Ausserdem komme ich effektiv auf ca das Maß vom Boden aus bis mitte Lenker wie es am Anfang schon war, weniger Spacer unter Vorbau usw. 

Gruß Sven 

PS fahr es erst mal so dann wird schon ganz alleine der Wunsch nach mehr kommen oder eben auch nicht


----------



## grey (20. Februar 2013)

Danke für das Foto Mr.Sound, ich werds mir doch nochmal an meinem ansehen.. 

ich fahr ein 2fach Setup, dh. es ist auch noch der Schalthebel auch am Lenker und die Halterung des Hebels ging mir etwas zu weit in die "falsche" Richtung. (normal montiert schaut er ja über die Griffe nach außen, wenn ich ihn einfach upsidedown auf der anderen Seite des Lenkers montiere zeigt er ins innere, da hab ich mit dem Schalthebel dann keine sinnvolle halbwegs ergonomisch passende Anordnung hinbekommen)

Ich bin kein Freund von oben montierten Hebeln, der Dyad hebel hat sich aber als außerordentlich stabil erwiesen, unten montiert wärs mir dennoch lieber.


----------



## d-lo (20. Februar 2013)

Nechei schrieb:


> @ d-lo: Die Lyrik hat aber 170mm Federweg oder täusch ich mich da???
> 
> Mfg Christian



Die gibt´s auch mit 160mm und auch mit Absenkung zu kaufen. Um die Absenkung an sich bin ich nämlich ganz schön froh.


----------



## dasphonk (20. Februar 2013)

Zur Absenkung der Lyrik:

Ich habe vor kurzem meine Talas gegen eine Lyrik getauscht mit 170 mm Federweg. Am Sonntag hatte ich endlich die Gelegenheit auf meiner Hausrunde die Gabel etwas zu testen. Meiner Meinung nach passt die Gabel einfach viel besser ins Jekyll als die Fox. Die Geometrie verändert sich etwas, aus meiner Sicht aber eher zum Vorteil. Das Ansprechverhalten ist klasse. 
Bergauf war ich auch erst skeptisch, ich habe mich aber bewusst gegen eine Lyrik mit Absenkung entschieden. Ich bin 2 Jahre lang die Fox mit Absnekung gefahren und habe diese effektiv vielleicht 20-30 Mal benutzt. Davon waren vielleicht 2-3 Abschnitte dabei, die ich ohne Absenkung (vielleicht) nicht hoch gekommen wäre. Irgendwann habe ich die Absenkung gar nicht mehr benutzt, weil ich kein Boch hatte beim Fahren an der Gabel rumzufummeln.


----------



## Sagatasan (22. Februar 2013)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Zur Absenkung der Lyrik:
> 
> ..........20-30 Mal benutzt. Davon waren vielleicht 2-3 Abschnitte dabei, die ich ohne Absenkung (vielleicht) nicht hoch gekommen wäre. Irgendwann habe ich die Absenkung gar nicht mehr benutzt, weil ich kein Boch hatte beim Fahren an der Gabel rumzufummeln.



ging mir genauso - habe die absenkung nur ganz selten benutzt - in meinem 3er jetzt die 160er lyrik RC2L coil u-turn verbaut. trotzdem mit absenkung, da ich sie erstens zu einem guten preis bekommen habe, und trotzdem hin und wieder absenken werd müssen  ich fahr alles hoch


----------



## Diablo666 (22. Februar 2013)

für alle die lust auf ein tolles event haben 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck4S3q97MoM&feature=share"]ISCHGL OVERMOUNTAIN CHALLENGE 2013 TEASER - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## tgs (23. Februar 2013)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Umbauarbeuten sind mehr oder weniger abgeschlossen, der letzte Schritt war weg vom schon defekten BB30 Lager. Ein Reset BB24 hat platz genommen und verrichtet mit der XT Kurbel(36Z. Saint Kettenblatt) ihren Dienst.



Hallo Sven,

mich interessiert, warum du von BB30 auf BB24 gewechselt hast?

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (24. Februar 2013)

tgs schrieb:


> Hallo Sven,
> 
> mich interessiert, warum du von BB30 auf BB24 gewechselt hast?
> 
> ...



Weil er jetzt eine XT Kurbel fährt...


----------



## Mr.Sound (24. Februar 2013)

tgs schrieb:


> Hallo Sven,
> 
> mich interessiert, warum du von BB30 auf BB24 gewechselt hast?
> 
> ...



Hi Thomas, wie fknobel schon geschrieben hat kann ich endlich meine XT Kurbel fahren. Die SRAM hatte am Anfang ein paar kleine Problemchen und ist mir daher sehr unsympathisch. Ausserdem liest man immer von defekten BB30 Lagern....wesshalb etwas einbauen was in kürzester Zeit wieder defekt ist? Am Reset Lager sind alles Einzelteile die auch nachgekauft werden können (unter anderem erhoffe ich mir durch diese Hülse zwischen den Beiden Lagerschalen das die Lager endlich mal trocken bleiben) und HollowTech II ist für MICH einfach DER standard 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Sagatasan (24. Februar 2013)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Hi Thomas, wie fknobel schon geschrieben hat kann ich endlich meine XT Kurbel fahren. Die SRAM hatte am Anfang ein paar kleine Problemchen und ist mir daher sehr unsympathisch. Ausserdem liest man immer von defekten BB30 Lagern....wesshalb etwas einbauen was in kürzester Zeit wieder defekt ist? Am Reset Lager sind alles Einzelteile die auch nachgekauft werden können (unter anderem erhoffe ich mir durch diese Hülse zwischen den Beiden Lagerschalen das die Lager endlich mal trocken bleiben) und HollowTech II ist für MICH einfach DER standard
> 
> Gruß Sven




halt uns über die tretlager am laufenden - wollte auch schon auf resetlager umsteigen - aber eine neue kurbel wollt ich dann doch nicht zahlen...  vielleicht reichts mir dann beim nächsten BB30-lagertausch...


----------



## roli888 (28. Februar 2013)

JUHU mein neuer Rahmen ist da.
Und ein neuer Helm ist auch gleich in den Einkaufswagen mitreinghüpft, weil er farblich so schön passt.
Cannondale war so nett und hat mir meinen kaputten Rahmen getauscht siehe: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9961812&postcount=4534

aber nun nach dem Umbau (Lenker Syntace Vector Carbon, Vorbau Cannondale 60mm, Reverb nun mit 125mm Absenkung) ein paar Bilder:


----------



## andi.m (28. Februar 2013)

Hey was isn das für ne rahmengröße?


----------



## Sagatasan (28. Februar 2013)

endlich fertig 


 

neue teile:

Rahmen, Lyrik, 60mm Vorbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi.m (1. März 2013)

Vllt kann mir von euch jmd Helfen.

 Nachdem ich meine Kurbel auf 2Fach (bashguard) umgebaut habe ging mir letztens mein 3Fach X7 umwerfer nach einer kollision mit einem etwas größeren Ast drauf. Jetzt habe ich mir einen X0 2Fach gekauft und ich bekomme diesen auf dem 22/36 einfach nicht Schleiffrei.. selbst wenn ich den Zug aushänge und die Anschlagsschraube komplett rausdrehe steht die Kette an der Innenseite des Käfigs leicht an...alle anderen gänge funktionieren problemlos. hat die Erfahrung auch schon jmd gemacht`?


----------



## d-lo (1. März 2013)

andi.m schrieb:


> Vllt kann mir von euch jmd Helfen.
> 
> Nachdem ich meine Kurbel auf 2Fach (bashguard) umgebaut habe ging mir letztens mein 3Fach X7 umwerfer nach einer kollision mit einem etwas größeren Ast drauf. Jetzt habe ich mir einen X0 2Fach gekauft und ich bekomme diesen auf dem 22/36 einfach nicht Schleiffrei.. selbst wenn ich den Zug aushänge und die Anschlagsschraube komplett rausdrehe steht die Kette an der Innenseite des Käfigs leicht an...alle anderen gänge funktionieren problemlos. hat die Erfahrung auch schon jmd gemacht`?



Nicht direkt damit, aber auch mit 2fach und schleifender Kette bei 9fach. Hab dann einfach ne 10fach Kette genommen, funzt tadellos.


----------



## andi.m (1. März 2013)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> endlich fertig
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 246853 Anhang anzeigen 246854
> 
> ...



cooles bike!

ich hab auch so ein rot-weises spaßgerät 











Die HR bremse ist grad nicht montiert desshalb siehts etwas komisch aus.


Und hier ein bild von meinem aktuellen problem


----------



## fknobel (1. März 2013)

andi.m schrieb:


> Vllt kann mir von euch jmd Helfen.
> 
> Nachdem ich meine Kurbel auf 2Fach (bashguard) umgebaut habe ging mir letztens mein 3Fach X7 umwerfer nach einer kollision mit einem etwas größeren Ast drauf. Jetzt habe ich mir einen X0 2Fach gekauft und ich bekomme diesen auf dem 22/36 einfach nicht Schleiffrei.. selbst wenn ich den Zug aushänge und die Anschlagsschraube komplett rausdrehe steht die Kette an der Innenseite des Käfigs leicht an...alle anderen gänge funktionieren problemlos. hat die Erfahrung auch schon jmd gemacht`?



Das Problem ist, das 2-fach Umwerfer eine andere Kettenlinie haben als 3-fach. Und wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, hast du eine 3-fach Kurbel bei der du das große KB gegen einen Rockring getauscht hast. Kurz und knapp, das wird nie gescheit funktionieren und irgendwo immer etwas schleifen... hab das auch schon durch. :/


----------



## andi.m (1. März 2013)

Mist. Das schleifen ist bei 22/36 minimal, soll ich den umwerfer jetzt einfach weiter fahren bis er auch hinüber is oder würdest du direkt wieder einen 3fach kaufen?


----------



## fknobel (1. März 2013)

Wenn es nur minimal bei 22/36 schleift, ist das kein Problem. So oft fährt man den Gang ja nun auch wieder nicht!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (2. März 2013)

fknobel schrieb:


> Wenn es nur minimal bei 22/36 schleift, ist das kein Problem. So oft fährt man den Gang ja nun auch wieder nicht!



Genau, außerdem schleift sich der Käfig innen langsam ab und dann werden die Geräusche weniger ! 

Ich hätte wieder einen 3-fach Umwerfer gekauft und den durch die Anschlagsschrauben 
im Weg begrenzt.... aber wer konnte das vorher wissen !
Ich hätte es auch nicht gewusst !


----------



## NoxaJack (2. März 2013)

andi.m schrieb:


> cooles bike!
> 
> ich hab auch so ein rot-weises spaßgerät
> 
> ...



 @andi.m ... was ist das für ein Vorbau den du verbaut hast? sieht irgendwie nach Truvativ aus ..


----------



## Sagatasan (2. März 2013)

andi.m schrieb:


> cooles bike!
> 
> ich hab auch so ein rot-weises spaßgerät
> 
> ...




nice!

könntest du mir bitte ein bild von der kabelverlegung der dämpferleitung im bereich der tretlager machen - mir hats der händler nicht ordentlich gemacht.... die leitung gehört auf die seite der zahnkränze und nicht so wie bei mir....


----------



## fknobel (2. März 2013)

Befestigung des Dämpferzuges ist eigentlich selbst erklärend, da auf der anderen Seite extra ein befestigungspunkt ist wo man den Zug mit einem Kabelbinder befestigen kann. Ab da geht er dann auf dem Unterrohr unterm Flaschenhalter entlang...

Man muss schon reichlich blind sein als Zweirad Mechaniker um das nicht von selber sehen zu können. :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sagatasan (2. März 2013)

fknobel schrieb:


> Befestigung des Dämpferzuges ist eigentlich selbst erklärend, da auf der anderen Seite extra ein befestigungspunkt ist wo man den Zug mit einem Kabelbinder befestigen kann. Ab da geht er dann auf dem Unterrohr unterm Flaschenhalter entlang...
> 
> Man muss schon reichlich blind sein als Zweirad Mechaniker um das nicht von selber sehen zu können. :/



Er hat gesagt, dass er die wippe nicht ausbauen wollte um mit dem Kabel drunter durchzukommen... Man kann den seilzug vom Dämpfer doch trennen -oder? Dann mach ich das selber... Oder soll ich da lieber nix anfassen?

Im Manual sind die zugverlegungen eh ersichtlich - hab grad reingeschaut

Das nervt mich jetzt wieder...


----------



## andi.m (2. März 2013)

Sooo dann erst einmal ein bild von dem herrlichen Tag!!






@ NoxaJack : Ja ist ein Trunativ Holzfeller 1.5" 50mm .. Passt meiner Meinung nach perfekt an die Gießkanne! allerdings fahr ich das Bike mit 1,82m und SL 85 in Größe L. Bei M wäre das etwas kurz. 

@ Sagatasan : Ich verstehe das Problem auch nicht ganz, denn eig. ist das Ganze selbsterklärend. werde dir aber nachher trotzdem ein Bild davon machen.


----------



## andi.m (2. März 2013)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> Er hat gesagt, dass er die wippe nicht ausbauen wollte um mit dem Kabel drunter durchzukommen... Man kann den seilzug vom Dämpfer doch trennen -oder? Dann mach ich das selber... Oder soll ich da lieber nix anfassen?
> 
> Im Manual sind die zugverlegungen eh ersichtlich - hab grad reingeschaut
> 
> Das nervt mich jetzt wieder...




Einfach am Dämpfer die Madenschraube öffnen, Zug rausziehen unter dem Lager durchführen und wieder einhängen. Zeit 30sek. Kaputtmachen kann man nichts, außer man dreht die Madenschraube mit gewallt rund. Was zur Hölle hat der auf dem Bild mit dem Zug gemacht?????


----------



## andi.m (2. März 2013)

wie fknobel schon gessagt hat und dann sollte das so aussehen


----------



## Sagatasan (2. März 2013)

danke für die fotos!
ich werd dann mal die züge neu verlegen - muss den hinteren werfer und den dämpfer-remote neu verlegen.....  grrr


----------



## wallacexiv (3. März 2013)

hallo jungs. ich wollte mir eventuell ein 2012er Jekyll 3 holen. Was ist das neu bzw. gebraucht noch wert? Was wiegt der Rahmen? Was sind die Stärken und die Schwächen des Bikes? Danke.


----------



## andi.m (3. März 2013)

Mein Tipp ist das 4er 2012 weil die parts vom 3er nicht spürbar besser sind. In allem voran geht das bei der Fox gabel los :/ das 3er dürfte gebraucht wol noch so 1800 wert sein. 

Die stärken welche MIR aufgefallen sind: 

Robuster abgespeckter Endurorahmen, 
Super Hinterbau
Sehr Kletterfreudig
Super Rückmeldung

Schwächen:

Bissl Schwerer als ein anderes AM, wobei ich das nicht als direkte schwäche sehe
Die zum Teil Billigen Parts (Laufräder)


Ich kanns nur empfehlen und für mich isses das beste und Spaßfreudigste Bike welches ich je besses hab und gefahren bin!


----------



## fknobel (3. März 2013)

Der Jekyll Alu Rahmen wiegt komplett mit Dämpfer ca. 3,6kg. Die Carbon Version liegt im Schnitt bei 2,98kg...


----------



## wallacexiv (3. März 2013)

Vom aktuellen Bike könnte ich übernehmen:

LRS: ZTR Flow + Hope Naben
Bremsen: 2012er XT
Kurbel: XTR M970
Lenker, Griffe, Sattel, Pedale

Also wäre es gut wenn das neue Bike eine gute Schaltung, Umwerfer, Gabel hätte.

Den Rest würde ich dann verkaufen.

3,6kg ist natürlich schon recht schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi.m (3. März 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Vom aktuellen Bike könnte ich übernehmen:
> 
> LRS: ZTR Flow + Hope Naben
> Bremsen: 2012er XT
> ...



Dafür sorgt die Geo dazu das du die 3,6kg im uphill nichtmehr merkst und kannst mit dem dyad Berg auf fast wie auf nem Hardtail fahren


----------



## Walter2911 (5. März 2013)

Also ich bin auch mit noch keinem 150 Fully-Bike gefahren, dass so gut den Berg rauf geht.
Da kann keine Geometrie mit dem RP23 mithalten. Die wippen leider alle wenns steil wird.
Das mit den 2 getrennten Setup ist eine feine Sache.


----------



## Walter2911 (5. März 2013)

Mein 2ter Dyad RT2 ist da! Und nun habe ich das gleiche Problem!

*BITTE hört euch das an!!!*
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXwfXVgPErY"]Cannondale Jekyll Dyad RT2 NOISE!!! - YouTube[/nomedia]


Alle im Forum haben mir bestätigt dass es kein Geräusch gibt.
Mein 1.Dämpfer machte das von Anfang an und jetzt habe ich den neuen bekommen und der macht das auch!
Jetzt war ich bei einem anderen Cannondale Händler der mir Telefonisch bestätigte, dass es keinerlei Geräusche gibt. Dann bin ich zu ihm gefahren und wir haben ein negelneues Bike raus genommen und das Bike hatte das Geräusch auch!!! Der Händler wusste dann auch nicht mehr weiter! 
Wie jetzt??? Also Bitte ich um eure Hilfe! Habt ihr das Geräusch jetzt auch oder nicht?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Sagatasan (5. März 2013)

mein Dyad ist jetzt 2 jahre im betrieb und macht keinerlei geräusche... dämpferschrauben angezogen??? buchsenspiel wirds wohl nicht sein...


----------



## Walter2911 (5. März 2013)

Die Schrauben sind angezogen und Buchsenspiel ist auch keines. Das Bike ist bis jetzt erst 50km gefahren.

Der erste Fehler soll in Amerika aufgetreten sein und ich bin der erste Fehler in Europa! 
Ja klar!!! Und zufällig auch gleich der 2.Fehler in Europa. Zufällig habe ich den 3.Fehler bei einem MX2013 und 4.Fehler bei einem Jekyll 3 2012 gefunden! Wahnsinn!!! Bei der Statistik sollte ich Euromillionen spielen anfangen! 

Also sagen wir so... Ich habe noch kein Jekyll gesehen, dass den Fehler nicht hatte!


----------



## andi.m (6. März 2013)

Also ich wage zu behaupten dass das Geräusch nicht vom Dyad kommt. Wenn ich mir den Aufbau annschaue kann ich auch nicht erklären wo solch ein Geräusch entstehen soll. Ich denke es liegt an einer Achse oder einer Schraube die leicht Spiel hat und bei dem höheren Druck mit 90mm das Knackgeräusch verursacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Sound (6. März 2013)

Das hat mein Dämpfer auch genauso wie alle anderen Jekylls, Claymores und Triggers usw... 

Das Geräusch ist vermutlich nochmal verstärkt aufgenommen (alles andere ist leise) das klackern hört man eig nur im Short Travel Bereich bei Lastwechsel. Im Long Travel ist es zwar auch da aber das schlürfen ist dann lauter ich weiß es nicht sicher aber vermute mal das es das Öl der Dämpfung ist das durch die Ports gezogen wird. Ich glaube nicht das es die Funktion irgendwie beeinflusst zumindest geht mein Hinterbau noch. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Puls220 (6. März 2013)

Wenn Du sicher bist, dass es vom Dämpfer kommt, würde ich auf die Schrauben in der Dämpferanlenkung tippen. (Wenn Du im Video die Bremse gezogen hast, wäre theoretisch z.B. auch eine lockere Bremszange denkbar, die rumklackert wenn Du den Sattel belastest)

Ich bin (nach eigenen Schraubeorgien an allen meinen vorherigen Bikes) dazu übergegangen, dem Händler den Kram so lange wieder hinzustellen, bis er Abhilfe schafft - soll er doch suchen und bei CD nachhaken ... dann sind die ggf. gleich im Bilde, dass die Montagequalität lausig ist..


----------



## BigMax (6. März 2013)

Hallo Jekyll-Fans!

Ich habe eine Frage an die Spezialisten, zu der ich im Netz nichts gefunden habe. Beim MX steht in den Specs beim Dämpfer FOX DYAD OTS, wo liegt hier der Unterschied zum RT2? 

Gruß

Max


----------



## andi.m (6. März 2013)

Das system heißt ots.. ist auch ein rt2 im mx


----------



## andi.m (6. März 2013)

so wurde mir das gesagt


----------



## Walter2911 (7. März 2013)

Danke schon mal für eure Tipps!

Also, es ist sicher nicht die Bremse. bzw.es ist auch nicht die Aufnahme (Lagerung des Dämpfers). Da ist kein Spiel vorhanden! 

Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass es aus der Negativ-Kammer kommt. Als würde der Kolben Spiel haben bzw an die Wand anschlagen oder ähnliches.

Fox hat mir den ersten Dämpfer gleich ausgetauscht, da der Fehler angeblich noch nie aufgetreten ist. Jetzt habe ich den neuen Fehler und das Geräusch ist noch immer da!

Ich habe nochmals alle Lager, Achsen auf Spiel kontrolliert und nachgezogen, ohne Änderung.

Die Händler in Österreich (Wien, Steiermark, Kärnten) kennen sich auch nicht wirklich aus!!!  Und deshalb wende ich mich an euch!

Mir geht es nur darum, bei wem es auch so klingt bzw.wer sicher nicht so ein Geräusch hat.

Vielen Dank! Gruß Walter


----------



## anditirol (11. März 2013)

Walter2911 schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für eure Tipps!
> 
> Also, es ist sicher nicht die Bremse. bzw.es ist auch nicht die Aufnahme (Lagerung des Dämpfers). Da ist kein Spiel vorhanden!
> 
> ...



Mein erster Dämpfer hatte das selbe Problem. 
Mein jetziger Dämpfer hat jetzt ca. 300.000 hm drauf, hält tadellos und es gibt garantiert kein Klacken. Ich muss nur öfter die Buchsen tauschen, da entsteht bei mir immer das Klacken. Wenn du das Buchsenspiel ausschliessen kannst tausche den Dämpfer wenn möglich nochmals.... Wobei das sicher keine einfache Aufgabe ist, viel Glück dabei!


----------



## yann.roux (11. März 2013)

anditirol schrieb:


> Mein erster Dämpfer hatte das selbe Problem.


Mein erster Dämpfer hatte das Knacken auch !

Mein jetziger Dämpfer wurde schon 1 mal gewartet knackt aber nicht. Die Huber-Bushing funktionnieren viel besser als die Original-Buschen. Ich kann aber über die haltbarkeit noch nicht viel sagen?
Gruß


----------



## grey (11. März 2013)

Meiner macht die Geräusche manchmal nach einer längeren Standzeit, paar mal gscheit einfedern und es verschwindet. Hab mir, da alles problemlos funktioniert, keine weiteren Gedanken darüber gemacht.

Buchsen musste ich schon tauschen da die obere Spiel bekam.


----------



## Walter2911 (11. März 2013)

Vielen Dank!
Das hilft mir wirklich viel! 

Nachdem das Rad sozusagen noch neu ist, bekommen ich jetzt den 3ten Dämpfer. Hoffe der funktioniert dann!  Kann erst weil mit den Dämpfer fahren bis der neue dann da ist. Wahrscheinlich dauert das ja wieder 3 Monate. Verstehe zwar nicht warum einen neuen Dämpfer bestellen so lange dauern muss, aber bitte, solange ich dann einen neuen bekommen.

Danke nochmals! Gruß Walter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_85 (14. März 2013)

Kann mir kurz jemand die richtige Auswahl zwecks Huber Bushing fÃ¼r den Dyad sagen?

Kompletter Satz incl. Gleitlager 2teilig-2teilig (z.B. 22,2Ã8 + 22,2Ã8): 30 â¬
Kompletter Satz incl. Gleitlager 2teilig-3teilig (z.B. 19,0Ã8 + 55,0Ã8): 35 â¬
Kompletter Satz incl. Gleitlager 3teilig-3teilig (z.B. 40,0Ã8 + 40,0Ã8): 40 â¬

+
Montagehilfe 12,7 mm: 7 â¬


Danke


----------



## Frankentourer (14. März 2013)

Hi die Avid elixir 185 möchte ich durch eine shimano xt 180 mm oder mt4 magura Bremse ersetzen. Was brauch ich alles dazu (außer dei Bremse und die Scheiben)? Adapter (DrCannondale) für vorne und hinten? Befestigungsmaterial?
Wer hat Erfahrungen?


----------



## Andi_85 (14. März 2013)

Frankentourer schrieb:


> Hi die Avid elixir 185 möchte ich durch eine shimano xt 180 mm oder mt4 magura Bremse ersetzen. Was brauch ich alles dazu (außer dei Bremse und die Scheiben)? Adapter (DrCannondale) für vorne und hinten? Befestigungsmaterial?
> Wer hat Erfahrungen?



Vorne hast ja eine FOX Gabel, da brauchst bei einer Shimano folgenden Adapter:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p14595_Scheibenbremsadapter-fuer-180mm-Scheibe-.html
Postmount auf Postmount

Magura Adapter vorne
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31659_Adapter-Nr--28-PM-5--auf-PM-VR180mm-HR160mm-.html

Für hinten egal ob Shimano oder Magura:
http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epag...hops/61764971/Products/KP17/SubProducts/KP176


Vielleicht sollte dies noch kurz jemand bestätigen.


----------



## Mojito_Mann (14. März 2013)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Kann mir kurz jemand die richtige Auswahl zwecks Huber Bushing für den Dyad sagen?
> 
> Kompletter Satz incl. Gleitlager 2teilig-2teilig (z.B. 22,2×8 + 22,2×8): 30 
> Kompletter Satz incl. Gleitlager 2teilig-3teilig (z.B. 19,0×8 + 55,0×8): 35 
> ...



Die genauen Maße für den Dyad würden mich auch mal interessieren!


----------



## TeeKay82 (14. März 2013)

@Andi 85

Die Abmessungen sind 2x 15,75 mm Breite mit 6 mm Bohrung sein.

Nimm die zweiteilige 12,7 mm Lagervariante. Schreib das Einfach so an den Stephan an: [email protected]

Gruß
Tom


----------



## AG85 (14. März 2013)

Hat eigentlich jemand seinen Rahmen schon beim Lackierer gehabt, bzw raw oder eloxiert? Wo liegt hier der Preisrahmen in etwa? 
Bin am überlegen, ob ich meinen anders lackiere bzw. raw machen lass. 
Danke


----------



## wallacexiv (14. März 2013)

Wie sieht es da mit dem Garantieverlust aus?


----------



## AG85 (14. März 2013)

Garantie is dann natürlich weg, spielt bei mir allerdings keine Rolle...


----------



## hermann089 (15. März 2013)

Den hier finde ich günstig: 

http://www.b-s-b-bremen.de/1208683.htm

ausprobiert habe ich den Bicycle Services Bremen aber noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Walter2911 (15. März 2013)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> @Andi 85
> 
> Die Abmessungen sind 2x 15,75 mm Breite mit 6 mm Bohrung sein.
> 
> ...



15,75mm habe ich auch gemessen. Warum dann aber nur 12,7mm Lager?

Ich verstehe auch die 2Teiligen lager von Huber nicht ganz! Die werden ja wieder von der Bike Befestigung gepresst. Außer der Dämpfer ist etwas schmäler als die Lager dann könnte es gehen. 

Ich hätte gerne eine die Fox 2013 Variante. (Toxoholics) Die macht richtig Sinn! Und ist auch mit Dichtung.

Weiß jemand ob es die schon für den Dyad gibt?

Wie bekommt man die alten Lager raus? Die kann man nicht auspressen, da keine Kante vorhanden ist? Aber einfach mit den Schraubenzieher von der Seite rein ... finde ich auch etwas komisch! 

Gruß Walter


----------



## Bayer (16. März 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen welchen Q Faktor ich fürs Jekyll benötige?


----------



## Andi_85 (16. März 2013)

Walter2911 schrieb:


> 15,75mm habe ich auch gemessen. Warum dann aber nur 12,7mm Lager?
> 
> Ich verstehe auch die 2Teiligen lager von Huber nicht ganz! Die werden ja wieder von der Bike Befestigung gepresst. Außer der Dämpfer ist etwas schmäler als die Lager dann könnte es gehen.
> 
> ...



Ich versteh sowieso gerade nicht so ganz was zweiteilig und dreiteilig bedeutet. 
Kann da vielleicht kurz jemand Aufklährung leisten?

Die FOX 2013er Variante ineressiert mich auch. Was genau ist da anderst?

Was meinst du aber mit "das es keine Kante zum Auspressen gibt"? Wenn man sich doch die Montagehilfe von Huber kauft, dann sollte das doch kein Problem sein. Platz zum Anlegen der Montagehilfe hat es doch.


----------



## belgiummtb (16. März 2013)

hi,

stimmt es dass bei neu lackierung des rahmens die garantie verfällt? aus weichen grund? rein theoretisch ist es keine techniche änderung daher hat cannondale kein grund ( und laut gesetzt) kein recht die garantie zu streichen... überlege mein jekyll zu lackieren oder pulvern? hats schon jemand gemacht? wieviel kostet dass in etwa?

gruss


----------



## andi.m (16. März 2013)

Nein du kannst deinen rahmen sogar in konzentrierte säure legen um den lack zu entfernen, wenn sich dein rahmen komplett aufgelöst hat bekommst natürlich von cd nen neuen....

Natürlich verfällt die garantie! wenn du den lack entfernst können beschädigungen entstehen und da haftet cd garantiert nicht dafür..


----------



## belgiummtb (16. März 2013)

He mal langsam

War nur ne frage. Wenn ei pn rahmen durch die entlackung kaputt ginge waere auch schon vorher was dran gewesen sonst haelt das allu das schon aus...

Es kann sein das cannondale es nicht uebernimmt, aber wenn ich es machen wuerde wuerde ich es schon durchboxen denn es ist nicht rechtens... schaue mal wenn du rost oder so findest muss der rahmen auch entlackt werden und beArbeitet und neue lackieren... na ja werde cannondale mal damit confrontieren aber nicht die von de sofort in the usa... dann hat man die besten chancen, habe ich schon mit rahmen brueche erlebt, in de nicht akzeptiert dann an usa gewendet und siehe da es klappt... musst natuerlich bischen nachhelfen

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi.m (16. März 2013)

rost an alu.. aha... ich würds ehr als aluminiumoxid bezeichnen und das rostet nicht spondern korrodiert


----------



## andi.m (16. März 2013)

andi.m schrieb:


> rost an alu.. aha... ich würds ehr als aluminiumoxid bezeichnen und das rostet nicht spondern korrodiert



War auch nur ne antwort  muss sich niemand angegriffen fühlen  aber wenn wir schon von Fakten sprechen, dann müssen wir auch bei der Wahrheit bleiben und nicht von rostigen alu-rahmen sprechen


----------



## d-lo (16. März 2013)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> stimmt es dass bei neu lackierung des rahmens die garantie verfällt? aus weichen grund? rein theoretisch ist es keine techniche änderung daher hat cannondale kein grund ( und laut gesetzt) kein recht die garantie zu streichen... überlege mein jekyll zu lackieren oder pulvern? hats schon jemand gemacht? wieviel kostet dass in etwa?
> 
> gruss



Die lebenslange Garantie von CD ist freiwillig, da dürfen die reinschreiben was sie wollen...


----------



## Walter2911 (16. März 2013)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Ich versteh sowieso gerade nicht so ganz was zweiteilig und dreiteilig bedeutet.
> Kann da vielleicht kurz jemand Aufklährung leisten?
> 
> Die FOX 2013er Variante ineressiert mich auch. Was genau ist da anderst?
> ...



Mit dem auspressen meinte ich, vom Dyad die Hülsen die Links und Rechts rein gesteckt sind. Die bekomme ich nicht raus!  Eigentlich sollten die sich drehen lassen aber die sitzen echt fest!
Mit der Montagehilfe sollte der neue Lagerwerkstoff leicht einzupressen gehen und auch wieder auspressen. (bei Verschleiß) Ein einfaches aber sicher gutes Tool.

So wie ich das verstehe: *Zweiteilig*: das lager besteht nur aus einer Hülse Links und einer Rechts. Eigentlich gleich wie Original nur dass es sich auf den zuvor eingepressten Lagerwerkstoff dreht.
*Dreiteilig:* Gibt es eine Achse und Links Rechts eine Hülse. (Ich glaube, die werden aber nur bei größeren Abmaßen verwendet)

Bei FOX ist eine Durchgehende Achse die vom Rahmen gepresst wird. Die Achse dreht sich auf dem Lagerwerkstoff. Jetzt ist Links und Rechts noch Platz und da werden die Spacer verbaut, die nur die Aufgabe haben die O-Ringe leicht anzupresen. Somit ist die Lagerung rein durch die Achse gewährleistet.


----------



## Andi_85 (16. März 2013)

Ah okay nun hats klick gemacht. 
Hat mir vielleicht jemand noch die exakte Breite beider Hülsen gemeinsam?
Hab leider keinen Messschieber parat. 

Zwecks den neuen FOX Gleitlagern habe ich mal eine Anfrage an Toxo geschickt.

Also bei mir haben nur saßen nur die zwei unteren Hülsen bombenfest. Mit nen Schlitzschraubenzieher vorsichtig auseinander gehebelt.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## 321Stefan (17. März 2013)

Falls noch jemand einen "günstigen" Dämpfer braucht, heute abend wird in der Bucht einer fällig, steht bei knapp 200,-

Ist nicht meine Anzeige und ich kenne den Anbieter auch nicht.
Soll nur ein Tip sein. Original beim Händler wird er sicher teurer sein.


Grüße Stefan


----------



## Maui_Jim (17. März 2013)

321Stefan schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand einen "günstigen" Dämpfer braucht, heute abend wird in der Bucht einer fällig, steht bei knapp 200,-



Jetzt wird er wohl nicht mehr so günstig


----------



## Zelasus (17. März 2013)

Sagt mal tut ihr euch auch so schwer den Dämpfer mit Luft zu befühlen? 
Ab 15 Bar geht bei mir kaum noch was rein, bis ich dann endlich mal auf 25 Bar bin dauert es ewig und ist ein Kraftaufwand.

Also ich benutze eine bbb dämpferpumpe die bis 400psi geht.


----------



## belgiummtb (17. März 2013)

Dass problen kenne ich... ka woran es liegt... originale cannondale pumpe habe ich.


----------



## Andi_85 (17. März 2013)

Dieses Problem habe ich auch immer. 
Selbst benutze ich auch die  beiligende FOX Pumpe. Diese wird aber immer so warm, das ich wegen dem  darin liegenden Dichtgummi die Pumpe erst wieder kühlen muss. 
Ansonsten schmlizt mir dieser noch weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelasus (17. März 2013)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> Dass problen kenne ich... ka woran es liegt... originale cannondale pumpe habe ich.




Okay vielen dank für die Info. Ich habe schon mit den Gedanken gespielt mir die von cannondale zu kaufen aber die scheint wohl auch keine Besserung zu bringen.


----------



## Zelasus (17. März 2013)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Dieses Problem habe ich auch immer.
> Selbst benutze ich auch die  beiligende FOX Pumpe. Diese wird aber immer so warm, das ich wegen dem  darin liegenden Dichtgummi die Pumpe erst wieder kühlen muss.
> Ansonsten schmlizt mir dieser noch weg.



Gelöscht. Doppel Kommentar


----------



## Zelasus (17. März 2013)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Dieses Problem habe ich auch immer.
> Selbst benutze ich auch die  beiligende FOX Pumpe. Diese wird aber immer so warm, das ich wegen dem  darin liegenden Dichtgummi die Pumpe erst wieder kühlen muss.
> Ansonsten schmlizt mir dieser noch weg.



Ohja du sagst es, nicht schön


----------



## Walter2911 (18. März 2013)

200 bei 3,2,1...für den Dyad ist ein guter Preis.

Meine Cannondale Pumpe wird daweil noch nicht warm! Aber sie ist noch fast "neu". Vielleicht sieht das in einem halben Jahr dann auch anders aus! Das mit dem Kraftakt ist bei mir auch so. Ab gut 15bar dauert es seine Zeit!


----------



## MartinLSC (19. März 2013)

Weiß einer vielleicht wo ich die roten 1,5" Vorbau Spacer vom 2013er Jekyll 3 nachbestellen kann? Im Netz hab ich nix gefunden und mein Händler kann die anscheinend nicht nachbestellen...


----------



## dasphonk (19. März 2013)

Frag mal hier: http://www.cannondale-parts.de/


----------



## MartinLSC (20. März 2013)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Frag mal hier: http://www.cannondale-parts.de/



Danke!  Allerdings hatte ich dort auch schon angefragt und die haben leider nur schwarze und grüne bekommen...


----------



## Zelasus (21. März 2013)

Habe mir jetzt die Dämpferpumpe von Scott besorgt und siehe da, sie funktioniert um Welten besser als die Olle BBB die ich hatte. 
War jetzt schon das dritte mal das ich Schrott von BBB gekauft habe. Hoffentlich habe ich endlich was daraus gelernt.


----------



## hopsi7 (22. März 2013)

Die Scott-Pumpe hab ich auch, hohe Drücke sind damit kein Problem. Allerdings kommt es bei mir trotz des doppelten Ventils beim Abschrauben zu leichtem Druckverlust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_85 (22. März 2013)

Ihr sprecht sicherlich von dieser!?
http://www.bike24.de/p18125.html

Falls ja, werde ich mir diese auch mal holen.


----------



## hopsi7 (22. März 2013)

ja, ich schon


----------



## Zelasus (22. März 2013)

Ja die ist es. Ich muss auf 27 Bar hoch und mit der Pumpe ist es wirklich ein Kinderspiel. Geht bis 35 Bar, liegt gut in der Hand, einen gescheiten Hub und ein Sicherheitsventil. Kann sie wirklich empfehlen.

Jetzt macht es wirklich Spaß am Dämpfer zu experimentieren.


----------



## fknobel (22. März 2013)

Würde mal sagen das die Scott Pumpe quasi die gleiche ist wie die von Cannondale. Griff, Druckanzeige und Kopf der Pumpe sehen identisch geformt aus...


----------



## Zelasus (22. März 2013)

Die cannondale Pumpe kenne ich nicht, kann schon sein das es die selbe ist.


----------



## fknobel (22. März 2013)

Zelasus schrieb:


> Die cannondale Pumpe kenne ich nicht, kann schon sein das es die selbe ist.



Ist normalerweise beim Bike da bei! Hast du keine da bei gehabt? Wenn nicht, direkt zum Händler und drauf bestehen das noch eine bekommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelasus (22. März 2013)

Nein, war leider keine dabei. Habe das bike leider in München gekauft, sind 150 km von mir weg, lohnt sich jetzt nicht wirklich. Aber wenn ich die nächste zeit dahin komme, werde ich ihn zur rede stellen.


----------



## fknobel (22. März 2013)

Im zweifelsfall soll er ein Päckchin schicken mit der Pumpe!


----------



## Zelasus (22. März 2013)

Stimmt schon, aber es bringt mir jetzt auch nichts mehr, da ich eine mir gekauft habe. Da sieht man wieder was der liebe rabe-bike in München doch für ein abzocker ist. Gut das wir das Carbon 2 für meine Frau nicht dort gekauft haben, der hatte sich quer gestellt weil sie die Saint Pedale kostenlos dazu wollte.


----------



## MartinLSC (22. März 2013)

Zelasus schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, aber es bringt mir jetzt auch nichts mehr, da ich eine mir gekauft habe. Da sieht man wieder was der liebe rabe-bike in München doch für ein abzocker ist. Gut das wir das Carbon 2 für meine Frau nicht dort gekauft haben, der hatte sich quer gestellt weil sie die Saint Pedale kostenlos dazu wollte.



Also ich hab mein Bike auch von Rabe-Bike München und bei mir war die Cannondale Pumpe dabei. Desweiteren hab ich noch große Nachlässe auf diverese Extrateile bekommen, obwohl das Bike selber schon ein krasses "Schnäppchen" war. Kann deine Erfahrung bezüglich Abzocker somit nicht ganz Teilen...


----------



## Maui_Jim (22. März 2013)

@ Zelasus Hast du wenigstens mal angerufen und nachgefragt, sowas vergessen kann man immer mal...


----------



## MasterJD (22. März 2013)

also ich hab nur gute Erfahrungen mit Rabe Bike gemacht. Habe da meinen Edge 800 gekauft für 150 unter UVP bzw. 50 euro unter dem günstigsten Angebot im Internet...


----------



## Zelasus (22. März 2013)

Martin, meins war auch ein Schnäppchen. Habe für das Jekyll 3 von 2012 im Dezember 2199 bezahlt. Wir haben insgesamt 4 cannondale dort gekauft. Nach drei sagten wir das war's, das jekyll habe ich nur dort gekauft weil es wirklich günstig war... Und schon war wieder war etwas. Der eine macht gute und der andere macht schlechte Erfahrung. Ich habe 4 mal schlechte in der Filiale in Gräfelfing gemacht. Und wenn du so viel Rabatt bekommen hast und es beim Carbon 2 meiner Frau an Zubehör für 39  scheitert, dann sind wohl große Unterschiede entweder zwischen den Filialen oder den Verkäufer.

Aber die Angebote sind Top. Ich denke mal du hast deins auch für 2200 gekauft. Und auch das Carbon 2 für 2900 hört sich gut an.
Okay, ich gebe dir recht was das abzocker angeht, das war nicht okay von mir. Dies ist mir so rausgerutscht, weil hält beim vierten bike wieder etwas war, ich hoffe du nimmst es mir nicht übel 

Nein pastajunkie, ich habe nicht angerufen, habe auch keine Lust drauf. Ich habe jetzt eine gute dämpferpumpe und gut it. Unterstrich habe ich die Pumpe für 50 mehr gekauft, was aber immer noch ein gutes Geschäft war.


----------



## hopsi7 (23. März 2013)

hab mal eine Frage, die wahrscheinlich auch schon einmal beantwortet wurde, stelle sie aber trotzdem mal in die Runde:
Ich hab die Fox 32 gegen eine Lyrik u-turn 170 getauscht, aber noch nicht verbaut.
Aktuell sind am Rahmen, Grösse L, serienmässig fünf Spacer verbaut, was mir, 185 cm, seit zwei Jahren gut passt. 
Wie wären jetzt eurer Meinung nach beim Umbau die Spacer zu verändern, einige haben ja diesen Umbau auch gemacht. Ich hätte gedacht, vielleicht erst einmal um drei zu reduzieren, bin mir aber nicht so sicher.


----------



## Mr.Sound (25. März 2013)

Den Schaft auf die selbe länge bringen wie bei der Fox und dann die Spacer erst mal überm Vorbau montieren, dann merkst du ob es passt oder nicht... zur Not Spacer wieder untern Vorbau setzen bis die perfekte höhe erreicht ist  









Gruß Sven


----------



## dasphonk (25. März 2013)

So, wie Mr. Sound es beschrieben hat, habe ich es auch gemacht. Ich habe zur Zeit noch 3 Spacer unter dem Vorbau und 2 über dem Vorbau sitzen. Mit 5 Spacer fühlte es sich zu sehr nach Chopper für mich an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopsi7 (25. März 2013)

ja, danke. So werd ich es die demnächst mal probieren. Waren gestern auf unserem Lieblingshang (Hohnekopf) mit snowboard unterwegs, es eilt also nicht so.


----------



## andi.m (25. März 2013)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Den Schaft auf die selbe länge bringen wie bei der Fox und dann die Spacer erst mal überm Vorbau montieren, dann merkst du ob es passt oder nicht... zur Not Spacer wieder untern Vorbau setzen bis die perfekte höhe erreicht ist
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Deville macht sich an meinem von der Farbe her besser  Ist das ne 160 oder 170? Tapered? und welchen Steuersatz hast du verbaut? Der Frame ist L oder?

Die Deville hab ich auch schon länger im Auge


----------



## Mr.Sound (25. März 2013)

andi.m schrieb:


> Die Deville macht sich an meinem von der Farbe her besser  Ist das ne 160 oder 170? Tapered? und welchen Steuersatz hast du verbaut? Der Frame ist L oder?
> 
> Die Deville hab ich auch schon länger im Auge



Wenn du sie dann irgendwann mal vielleicht hast könnte sie auch kakk-braun sein, ICH würde sie trotzdem fahren und du wahrscheinlich auch! Nicht nur das Gewicht überzeugt. Sie hat meiner Meinung auch die beste Dämpfung (ist aber auch Geschmackssache)  Das ist eine 160er Tapered ohne TRC (Wobei das nicht meine ist aber beim Kumpel dauerts mim neuen Rahmen noch, dann fahr ich sie ein) Meine habe ich heute bestellt aber in 170mm . Steuersatz ist unten original geblieben und oben den OEM Cannondale (CaneCreek) in 1 1/8" geordert und eben nur die obere Seite verpresst. Zur Not könnte ich jetzt noch problemlos auf 1 1/8" komplett umbauen (hätte ja noch n paar Gabeln)  Japp ist ein L Frame  

Gruß Sven


----------



## d-lo (3. April 2013)

Servus, mal zwei kurze Fragen zu den Huber-Bushings (vielleicht sind sie auch ein bisschen doof): 
1. Zum Einbau kann ich den Dämpfer einfach so ausbauen, ohne Druck ablassen o.ä.?
2. Hab mir das Spezialfett mitbestellt - wohin genau kommt denn das? Weil: auf der Homepage steht, dass man "keinen Schmierstoff zum Einpressen verwenden" soll. 

Schon mal vielen Dank,
Daniel


----------



## kailer (5. April 2013)

d-lo schrieb:


> Servus, mal zwei kurze Fragen zu den Huber-Bushings (vielleicht sind sie auch ein bisschen doof):
> 1. Zum Einbau kann ich den Dämpfer einfach so ausbauen, ohne Druck ablassen o.ä.?
> 2. Hab mir das Spezialfett mitbestellt - wohin genau kommt denn das? Weil: auf der Homepage steht, dass man "keinen Schmierstoff zum Einpressen verwenden" soll.
> 
> ...



1. Ich würde den Druck ablassen, es wird zwar höchstwahrscheinlich nichts passieren, mit 20 bar sollte man aber nicht spaßen. Man _kann_ den Dämpfer auch ausbauen, wenn er unter Druck steht. Als Kompromiss kann man 7 bar in der + Kammer lassen, damit es später keine Probleme gibt.

2. Das Fett kommt zwischen Gleitlager und Buchsen. Also erst Gleitlager einpressen, dann die Buchsen an den Kontaktstellen zum Dämpfer eincremen, dann Buchsen einpressen.

Würde mich interessieren, ob du einen Unterschied merkst beim Fahren.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## d-lo (6. April 2013)

kailer schrieb:


> 1. Ich würde den Druck ablassen, es wird zwar höchstwahrscheinlich nichts passieren, mit 20 bar sollte man aber nicht spaßen. Man _kann_ den Dämpfer auch ausbauen, wenn er unter Druck steht. Als Kompromiss kann man 7 bar in der + Kammer lassen, damit es später keine Probleme gibt.
> 
> 2. Das Fett kommt zwischen Gleitlager und Buchsen. Also erst Gleitlager einpressen, dann die Buchsen an den Kontaktstellen zum Dämpfer eincremen, dann Buchsen einpressen.
> 
> ...



Super, danke. 
Ich bin auch schon gespannt, werd dann Bescheid geben.


----------



## fknobel (6. April 2013)

d-lo schrieb:


> Super, danke.
> Ich bin auch schon gespannt, werd dann Bescheid geben.



Druck brauchst nicht ablassen, ist ja ein Pull Dämpfer... der zieht sich ja zusammen. Und selbst bei normalen Dämpfern passiert da nichts... 

Ansonsten ist es so wie beschrieben!


----------



## kailer (6. April 2013)

Du meinst, weil es ein Pullshock ist, ist da gar kein Hochdruck drin, der bei falscher mechanischer Belastung schlagartig entweichen kann und dann mindestens dein Trommelfell mitnimmt? 

Ich habe schon öfters Dämpfer mit festgefressenen Buchsen bearbeitet, dabei muss man schonmal etwas gewalttätig werden (zumindest wenn man mit Ghettowerkzeugen auskommen muss...), da lasse ich lieber den Druck ab und schalte eine Gefahrenquelle aus. 

Kann natürlich jeder handhaben wie er will. Ich kenne auch Leute, die schrauben fröhlich mit beiden Händen am laufenden Röhrenverstärker herum.


----------



## chorge (6. April 2013)

Jungs - es geht um einen BUCHSENWECHSEL!!!! Was soll da bitte passieren?! Zur Vorsicht sollte man besser auch nicht mit dem Rad biken gehen, oder? 
LACH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kailer (6. April 2013)

Es geht ums Ein- und Auspressen von Gleitlagern, das kann man zum Beispiel machen, wenn man den Dämpfer in einen Schraubstock spannt. Ich würde es nicht so machen, aber weil ich nicht weiß, wie es andere machen, empfehle ich bei sowas eine Vorsichtsmaßnahme, die außer drei Minuten Pumpen nichts kostet. Das ist jedenfalls weniger Aufwand, als beim Biken immer einen Helm aufzusetzen und das machst du ja wohl auch, oder?


----------



## Matze. (7. April 2013)

> Es geht ums Ein- und Auspressen von Gleitlagern,




aha,




> aber weil ich nicht weiß, wie es andere machen, empfehle ich bei sowas eine Vorsichtsmaßnahme, die außer drei Minuten Pumpen nichts kostet.




Also ich empfehle einen Vollvisierhelm, eine schusssichere Weste, Kevlarhandschuhe und einen vorsorglichen Einsatz des SEK (da ich ja nicht weiß wie das andere machen) das kostet zwar ein bisschen mehr, ist aber noch sicherer...


----------



## marcellino0 (7. April 2013)

Ich habe gerade im Geniustread gestöbert und bin über Berichte gestolpert, dass beim Dämpfer des Genuis sich eine Problematik zeigt, dass der Dämpfer im Traktionsmodus in den SAG absackt, dadurch ist kein effizienter Vortrieb mehr möglich, da man zu tief sitzt. Bei Uphill ist keine Niveauregulierung möglich, mit der Scott ja so stark geworben hat. Die Sitzposition ist dann leider fast identisch mit der in Vollmodus.

Gibt es hierzu Erfahrungen mit dem Dämpfer des Jekyll oder ist der bauartbedingt anders aufgebaut?

Viele Grüße,

Marcellino0


----------



## kailer (7. April 2013)

Matze. schrieb:


> aha,
> Also ich empfehle einen Vollvisierhelm, eine schusssichere Weste, Kevlarhandschuhe und einen vorsorglichen Einsatz des SEK (da ich ja nicht weiß wie das andere machen) das kostet zwar ein bisschen mehr, ist aber noch sicherer...



Du hast den entscheidenden Teil mit dem Schraubstock aus meinem Zitat herausgenommen, damit ist der Sinn entstellt.  

Du kannst ja machen was du willst, du kannst auch anderen raten was du willst, ob das Sinn macht oder nicht, kann ja jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## kailer (7. April 2013)

marcellino0 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade im Geniustread gestöbert und bin über Berichte gestolpert, dass beim Dämpfer des Genuis sich eine Problematik zeigt, dass der Dämpfer im Traktionsmodus in den SAG absackt, dadurch ist kein effizienter Vortrieb mehr möglich, da man zu tief sitzt. Bei Uphill ist keine Niveauregulierung möglich, mit der Scott ja so stark geworben hat. Die Sitzposition ist dann leider fast identisch mit der in Vollmodus.
> 
> Gibt es hierzu Erfahrungen mit dem Dämpfer des Jekyll oder ist der bauartbedingt anders aufgebaut?
> 
> ...



Beim Jekyll gibt es nur zwei Modi, wie in der Novelle. Der Uphill-Modus ist sehr straff, da sackt nichts weg.


----------



## Matze. (7. April 2013)

> Du hast den entscheidenden Teil mit dem Schraubstock aus meinem Zitat herausgenommen, damit ist der Sinn entstellt






> Es geht ums Ein- und Auspressen von Gleitlagern, das kann man zum Beispiel machen, wenn man den Dämpfer in einen Schraubstock spannt.



Also an meinen Schraubstöcken ( Leinen, manuell mit Trapezgewindespindel, oder hydraulisch auf der Gildemeister) ist noch nie was explodiert oder um die Ohren geflogen. 
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass der Nachbar ein Krokodil in der Badewanne hält ist größer als die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass beim Buchsen auspressen/einpressen etwas gefährliches passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kailer (7. April 2013)

Von gildemeister hatte ich mal Aktien, die sind auch nicht explodiert.


----------



## chorge (8. April 2013)

Kann du mir mal jemand erläutern, was da passieren soll, wenn man die Buchsen auspresst! Klemmst du etwa den ganzen Dämpfer ein, und quetscht somit die Luftkammer???


----------



## Matze. (9. April 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Kann du mir mal jemand erläutern, was da passieren soll, wenn man die Buchsen auspresst! Klemmst du etwa den ganzen Dämpfer ein, und quetscht somit die Luftkammer???



Hallo Chorge, wie geht nochmal der "böse" Reset? Seit ich heute meinen Dämpfer neu einstellte (was wohl völlig unnötig war  ) sehe ich die Kolbenstange etwa 2-3mm


----------



## Maui_Jim (9. April 2013)

Hi,
Gerade am Wochenende gemacht daher nehme ich es Chorge mal ab http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9051563#post9051563


----------



## Matze. (9. April 2013)

pastajunkie schrieb:


> Hi,
> Gerade am Wochenende gemacht daher nehme ich es Chorge mal ab http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9051563#post9051563





Danke


----------



## chorge (9. April 2013)

Merci! Dann muss ich es nicht mehr schreiben...


----------



## Sagatasan (10. April 2013)

Hat's funktioniert??


----------



## Maui_Jim (12. April 2013)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> Hat's funktioniert??



Wahrscheinlich pumpt er immer noch


----------



## Andi_85 (15. April 2013)

Jetzt muss ich doch nochmals nachfragen zwecks Umwerfer an einem Jekyll 2011er.
Da ja XTR nur bis max. 42 Zähne geht und mein größstes Kettenblatt meiner X.0 Kurbel 44 Zähne hat. Geht das ja sicherlich nicht.
So werde ich nun halt beim Sram Umwerfer bleiben. Bräuchte da aber nun auch Hilfe um welchen es sich da handelt. Da sich so langsam eine Niete lockert.
Und da es Anfang Mai ins Vinschgau geht, will ich das Teil noch davor wechseln.

https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26958_X-0-Umwerfer-Low-Direct-Mount-3--10-fach-.html
Hier gibt es drei Stück zur Auswahl. Welchen müsste ich nehmen?

Danke und Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Mojito_Mann (15. April 2013)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich doch nochmals nachfragen zwecks Umwerfer an einem Jekyll 2011er.
> Da ja XTR nur bis max. 42 Zähne geht und mein größstes Kettenblatt meiner X.0 Kurbel 44 Zähne hat. Geht das ja sicherlich nicht.
> So werde ich nun halt beim Sram Umwerfer bleiben. Bräuchte da aber nun auch Hilfe um welchen es sich da handelt. Da sich so langsam eine Niete lockert.
> Und da es Anfang Mai ins Vinschgau geht, will ich das Teil noch davor wechseln.
> ...



Habe einen XTR Umwerfer an meinem 2011er Jekyll. Funktioniert auch ohne Probleme mit meinem 44er Kettenblatt. Falls es der XTR werden sollte muss es ein E-Type sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (15. April 2013)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> Hat's funktioniert??




Klar nur eine Pumperei ist das ich glaube ich kaufe einen Kompressor

Ich habe den Fehler gemacht zu tunen... ich wollte die niedrigere Gewichtsangabe einstellen. Dabei habe ich zuerst die Negativkammer eingestellt und daraufhin die Positivkammer, dabei ist mir beim Aufschrauben etwas Luft entwichen sofort war der Kolben ein paar mm zu sehen und das Heck hing dementsprechend tiefer.

Aber das ist nun erledigt


----------



## canno-range (19. April 2013)

Du brauchst den S3. 

Ich persönlich würde den Sram Werfer dem XTR vorziehen. Ist leichter und funktioniert ausgezeichnet. Außerdem musst du bei Montage von Shimano noch das E-Type Blech absägen, weil du die obere Platte zur Befestigung brauchst. 



Andi_85 schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich doch nochmals nachfragen zwecks Umwerfer an einem Jekyll 2011er.
> Da ja XTR nur bis max. 42 Zähne geht und mein größstes Kettenblatt meiner X.0 Kurbel 44 Zähne hat. Geht das ja sicherlich nicht.
> So werde ich nun halt beim Sram Umwerfer bleiben. Bräuchte da aber nun auch Hilfe um welchen es sich da handelt. Da sich so langsam eine Niete lockert.
> Und da es Anfang Mai ins Vinschgau geht, will ich das Teil noch davor wechseln.
> ...


----------



## fknobel (19. April 2013)

canno-range schrieb:


> Außerdem musst du bei Montage von Shimano noch das E-Type Blech absägen, weil du die obere Platte zur Befestigung brauchst.



Abschrauben sollte reichen! Da muss man nix Sägen... Gewicht ist übrigens nahe zu identisch zu den Sram Umwerfer.


----------



## Puls220 (19. April 2013)

So, nach der letzten Tour hat auch mein Dämpfer Klackgeräusche von sich gegeben:

Ist mir irgendwann nach der Abfahrt aufgefallen - hat 'ne Weile gedauert bis ich wusste, dass es wirklich der Dämpfer ist.

Klacken ist nur im "full travel mode" bei einer bestimmten Ausfahrweg der Kolbenstange aufgetreten und war auch spürbar (Widerstand beim Runterdrücken des Sattels).

Nach einem einfachen Dämpferreset (negativ leer / positiv leer / positiv auf Zieldruck / negativ auf Zieldruck) ist es jetzt erstaunlicher Weise wieder komplett weg.

Ist irgendwie etwas zickig das Ding, schon mehrfach die Nummer mit rausstehender Kolbenstange, jetzt das Klacken...

Wie kann das Ding - das angeblich so ein simples Innenleben hat - derart viel Eigenleben entwickeln? Naja, Hauptsache es funzt jetzt wieder ohne Einschicken nachdem der "Endless Winter" endlich rum ist


----------



## Maui_Jim (19. April 2013)

Ja ja, der Reset ist Gold wert bei der Diva, vor allem der von chorge...


----------



## dende24 (23. April 2013)

Hallo Forum.

Nachdem mein altes Giant geklaut wurde, habe ich günstig von meinem Bruder ein Jekyll 600 bekommen. Allerdings in Rahmengröße M.
Nachdem ich alles Ausgeglichen hatte, sodass es mir einigermaßen passt, bin ich immer noch nicht glücklich und merke auch, dass mir der Rahmen zu klein ist.
Jetzt war ich heute beim örtlichen Händler und der hat nen 2011er in größe XL da. Rein vom draufsetzen her wars okay, aber was meint ihr?
Ich bin 188cm groß und hab ne Schrittlänge von 92cm.

Danke schonma für euer Feedback.


----------



## Puls220 (23. April 2013)

könnte passen, L könnte unter Umständen aber besser passen.

Fahre mit 183 / 87 das Jekyll in M die Mehrheit hier im Forum mit ähnlichen Abmessungen hat eher L gewählt. Im Zweifelsfall ausprobieren.

Gruß

Andi


----------



## andi.m (23. April 2013)

dende24 schrieb:


> Hallo Forum.
> 
> Nachdem mein altes Giant geklaut wurde, habe ich günstig von meinem Bruder ein Jekyll 600 bekommen. Allerdings in Rahmengröße M.
> Nachdem ich alles Ausgeglichen hatte, sodass es mir einigermaßen passt, bin ich immer noch nicht glücklich und merke auch, dass mir der Rahmen zu klein ist.
> ...




XL sollt passen  Ich bin 1.82 mit SL 86 und fahre L mit kurzem Vorbau .. passt perfekt und ist immernoch total verspielt.. Man merkts wenn man drauf sitzt ob das Bike passt. Habe auch eins in M zur Auswahl aber ich bevorzuge zu 95% das L


----------



## andi.m (23. April 2013)

Puls220 schrieb:


> So, nach der letzten Tour hat auch mein Dämpfer Klackgeräusche von sich gegeben:
> 
> Ist mir irgendwann nach der Abfahrt aufgefallen - hat 'ne Weile gedauert bis ich wusste, dass es wirklich der Dämpfer ist.
> 
> ...




Ich habe 4 Jekylls an der Seite und bei keinem ist bis jetzt das Problem mit der Kolbenstange aufgetreten. Grund ist die richtige handhabe! Man sollte halt die Reihenfolge der Anleitung beachten und niemals einfach etwas luft "dazu" machen.. Wenn man den Aufbau und die Funktion des Dyads kennt weiß man was die Folge davon ist und das ohne ein reset das Problem immer bestehen bleibt. Es liegt an den Scheiben im Inneren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dende24 (24. April 2013)

andi.m schrieb:


> XL sollt passen  Ich bin 1.82 mit SL 86 und fahre L mit kurzem Vorbau .. passt perfekt und ist immernoch total verspielt.. Man merkts wenn man drauf sitzt ob das Bike passt. Habe auch eins in M zur Auswahl aber ich bevorzuge zu 95% das L



Also ich hab nen L und nen XL probe gefahren und hab mich auf dem XL wesentlich wohler gefühlt. Die Sattelüberhöhung hat auch viel besser gepasst. Wir haben dann den Vorbau noch umgedreht und dann war's besser. 

Is allerdings nicht die beste Ausstattung, aber wird erstma reichen. Könnt Ihr nen guten P/L LRS empfehlen?


----------



## Silbersurfer69 (24. April 2013)

dende24 schrieb:


> Also ich hab nen L und nen XL probe gefahren und hab mich auf dem XL wesentlich wohler gefühlt. Die Sattelüberhöhung hat auch viel besser gepasst. Wir haben dann den Vorbau noch umgedreht und dann war's besser.
> 
> Is allerdings nicht die beste Ausstattung, aber wird erstma reichen. Könnt Ihr nen guten P/L LRS empfehlen?



http://www.bike24.de/p121101.html


----------



## Puls220 (25. April 2013)

Silbersurfer69 schrieb:


> http://www.bike24.de/p121101.html



Bei Bikecomponents 30 günstiger:

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...s-Stans-Flow-EX-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz-.html

Im Bikemarkt sogar für 359 (auch vom Händler)


----------



## Puls220 (25. April 2013)

andi.m schrieb:


> Ich habe 4 Jekylls an der Seite und bei keinem ist bis jetzt das Problem mit der Kolbenstange aufgetreten. Grund ist die richtige handhabe! Man sollte halt die Reihenfolge der Anleitung beachten und niemals einfach etwas luft "dazu" machen.. Wenn man den Aufbau und die Funktion des Dyads kennt weiß man was die Folge davon ist und das ohne ein reset das Problem immer bestehen bleibt. Es liegt an den Scheiben im Inneren.



Nachdem ich um das Problem wusste, habe ich nie einfach "nachgepumpt" - trotzdem ist das Kolbenstangen Problem mehrfach aufgetreten. Zuletzt lies es sich auch per Reset nicht beheben und er musste eingeschickt werden.

Aus meiner Sicht grenzt es aber schon an Fehlkonstruktion, wenn man einen Dämpfer (dessen Befüllung durchaus länger dauert) erst entleeren muss um den Druck einzustellen...


----------



## andi.m (25. April 2013)

Fehlkonstruktion mit sicherheit nicht. Wenn du weißt wie man einen Dämpfer mit gleicher Funktion baut der einfacher gestalltet ist und die gleiche Performance bringt dann bewerb dich doch schonmal bei fox  Wie gesagt, wenn man die Funktionsweise von dem Teil weis muss man auch nix zu Fox einschicken weil mans selbst beheben kann  Außer richtige defekte


----------



## dende24 (29. April 2013)

Soho, frisch vom Händler geholt.
Nachher fliegt erstmal die Elixier X3 ab. Passen die Adapter auf für ne XT-Bremse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterJD (29. April 2013)

solange du die scheiben dran lässt kannst du hinten weiterfahren. vorne musst du zwngsläufig den adapter wechseln, da die avid teile für das unterllegscheibensystem ausgelegt sind, und daher nicht zueinander plan sind


----------



## andi.m (29. April 2013)

Ich fahr hinten mit original adapter und 2mm unterlegscheiben unterm sattel die shimano ice tec scheiben ohne probleme. Wenn du vorne einfach den PM adapter lässt kannst du auch ohne probleme die avid scheiben fahren!


----------



## Walter2911 (29. April 2013)

Hallo Jekyll Carbon Fahrer!

Wollte kurz mal fragen, wie ihr euer Bike putzt?

Bin erst nach dem Kauf drauf gekommen, dass diese Matte Lackierung ein echter Voll Sch... zum putzen ist. 

Wenns sauber ist sieht es echt super aus!  

Aber wenn lehmige Erde oder Fett rauf kommt kann ich es manchmal nur mit Bremsenreiniger wieder sauber bekommen.

Wahrscheinlich deshalb ist es 2013 wieder glänzend! 

Gruß


----------



## Mr.Sound (29. April 2013)

dende24 schrieb:


> Soho, frisch vom Händler geholt.
> Nachher fliegt erstmal die Elixier X3 ab. Passen die Adapter auf für ne XT-Bremse?



passt genau so zumindest bei meinem 2012er . Avid ist vom unrunden Maß abgewichen und daher ists kein Problem!

Gruß Sven


----------



## dende24 (30. April 2013)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> passt genau so zumindest bei meinem 2012er . Avid ist vom unrunden Maß abgewichen und daher ists kein Problem!
> 
> Gruß Sven



Also hinten habe ich die orginalen Schrauben von der XT genommen und vorn die Schrauben die Dran waren inklusive Adapter. Passt so weit, schleift nur ein wenig, weil ich vorher Windcutter dran hatte und die waren erheblich dünner.


----------



## andi.m (30. April 2013)

Eine schleifende xt Bremse? das kann ich fast gar nicht glauben. Drück mal die Bremskolben mit einem Plastikkeil auseinander- 

btw, ist das ein xl rahmen?


----------



## dende24 (30. April 2013)

andi.m schrieb:


> Eine schleifende xt Bremse? das kann ich fast gar nicht glauben. Drück mal die Bremskolben mit einem Plastikkeil auseinander-
> 
> btw, ist das ein xl rahmen?



Also was schleift ist nicht die Bremse, sondern die Scheibe. Die ist krumm und schief. War heute nochma beim Dealer, weil mir im Trail die Kette gerissen ist (hab jetzt ne Sram 991) und der hat hinten die Scheibe etwas gebogen. Da passt es jetzt super. Werde mir son Werkzeug wohl auch mal zulegen.

Ja das ist ein XL.

Mir ist heute beim Kette wechseln aufgefallen, dass ich ja noch 9-fach fahre. Also ruck-zuck das x.0 Schaltwerk vom alten Jekyll ab und dran montiert. Der SLX-Umwerfer ist mir noch ein Dorn im Auge. Brauch ich ein low oder ein high-direct mount? Und gehen auch die Umwerfer für 3x10?


----------



## kailer (30. April 2013)

dende24 schrieb:


> Der SLX-Umwerfer ist mir noch ein Dorn im Auge. Brauch ich ein low oder ein high-direct mount? Und gehen auch die Umwerfer für 3x10?



Der richtige Umwerfer von Shimano ist der e-mount ohne Adapterblech (ist abschraubbar). Von Sram heißt die passende Variante S3. 3x10 passt auch. 

Ich habe vor kurzem den Umwerfer von SLX auf XT umgerüstet, damit ich sortenrein XT Ausstattung habe und musste feststellen, dass der SLX 660 Umwerfer genau 2 Gramm weniger wiegt als der XT 780er... hat sich also voll gelohnt


----------



## andi.m (1. Mai 2013)

9fach am neuen jekyll? versteh ich nicht


----------



## dende24 (1. Mai 2013)

kailer schrieb:


> Der richtige Umwerfer von Shimano ist der e-mount ohne Adapterblech (ist abschraubbar). Von Sram heißt die passende Variante S3. 3x10 passt auch.
> 
> Ich habe vor kurzem den Umwerfer von SLX auf XT umgerüstet, damit ich sortenrein XT Ausstattung habe und musste feststellen, dass der SLX 660 Umwerfer genau 2 Gramm weniger wiegt als der XT 780er... hat sich also voll gelohnt



Naja ich fahre ja Sram und wär auch gern Sortenrein. Dass es gewichtstechnisch nich sooo viel bringt is mir schon klar, aber ich bilde mir ein, dass es ja nicht umsonst die verschiedenen Abstufungen gibt und sich sowas durch Performance bemerkbar macht.
Also wäre der quasi der Richtige? Was sind die Unterschiede zwischen top und bottom pull außer die Zugführung?



andi.m schrieb:


> 9fach am neuen jekyll? versteh ich nicht




Ich hab mich auch gewundert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelasus (1. Mai 2013)

Kann es sein das deins ein eigenaufbau war? Elixier 3 Bremse, 9 Fach Schaltung, andere Kurbel, andere Felgen und auf den Foto meine ich zu sehen, das deine Gabel nachträglich verbaut wurde weil sie nicht gekürzt ist.


----------



## fasj (1. Mai 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Falsch!
> Stimmt man den Dämpfer nach Vorgabe ab, hat man ein relativ straffes Fahrwerk, was lediglich durch den hohen Druck in der Negativkammer auf den ersten 70% des FW gemildert wird. Der Hinterbau fühlt sich dank 35-40% SAG recht plüschig an, und hat auch ordentlich Reserven bei Sprüngen und verkorksten Landungen.
> Aaaaber: Als 08/15-Biker nutzt man den FW nie, da die Kennlinie stark progressiv verläuft.
> Was kann man tun? Mit weniger Druck in der Positivkammer nutzt man logischerweise mehr Federweg. Stimmt man den Dämpfer nun aber nach Tabelle ab, wird man zuviel SAG haben, da die Angaben ja nun nicht mehr zum Körpergewicht passen. Daher ist es nötig weniger Druck in der Negativkammer zu fahren, als nach Tabelle. Rund 30% SAG sind ein guter Anhaltspunkt.
> Insgesamt wird die Kennlinie auf diese Weise linearer!



Hi,
wieviel weniger fähst du in der Negativkammer gegenüber der Tabelle?
Da die Drücke in der Tabelle Linear sind, könnte man da eine andere Linie ziehen.

Hat das Nachteile ?

Danke
fasj


----------



## Walter2911 (1. Mai 2013)

Ich habe mich auch schon gefragt, ob ich mit leicht unterschiedlichen Drücken der Positiv/Negativ Kammer eine etwas mehr/weniger progressiven Dämpfer erreichen kann.

Wichtig ist nur, dass immer mehr Druck in der Positiv Kammer ist!!! Sonst kommt die Kolbenstange zum Vorschein!

Hat damit schon jemand herum experimentiert?


----------



## dende24 (1. Mai 2013)

Zelasus schrieb:


> Kann es sein das deins ein eigenaufbau war? Elixier 3 Bremse, 9 Fach Schaltung, andere Kurbel, andere Felgen und auf den Foto meine ich zu sehen, das deine Gabel nachträglich verbaut wurde weil sie nicht gekürzt ist.



Das sollte exakt meinem Rad entsprechen. Allerdings kann ich nicht erkennen wie viele Kränze drauf sind. So an sich is das ja auch nicht schlimm, bin ja vorher auch 9fach gefahrenund es hat funktioniert, aber gewundert hab ich mich schon...


----------



## Zelasus (1. Mai 2013)

Im grunde sehe ich auch keinen Nachteil bei der 9 Fach. Mich hat es nur gewundert, das von der Farbe und der Fox Gabel her du ein Jekyll 3 haben müsstes aber von der Bremse, Felgen und Kurbel es ein Jekyll 4 sein sollte. Drum die frage ob du es verändert hast.

Im grunde ist es ja auch egal, der Dämpfer und der Rahmen sind das Herzstück und die sind bei allen gleich.


----------



## dende24 (1. Mai 2013)

Nee, hab es genau so gekauft. Hab jetzt nur meine XT-Bremse und das x.0 Schaltwerk angebaut. Werde, denk ich, auch bei 9fach bleiben. Das Umrüsten lohnt einfach nicht. Hat vllt noch jemand nen Paar x.0 Trigger abzugeben?


----------



## andi.m (1. Mai 2013)

Zelasus schrieb:


> Im grunde sehe ich auch keinen Nachteil bei der 9 Fach. Mich hat es nur gewundert, das von der Farbe und der Fox Gabel her du ein Jekyll 3 haben müsstes aber von der Bremse, Felgen und Kurbel es ein Jekyll 4 sein sollte. Drum die frage ob du es verändert hast.
> 
> Im grunde ist es ja auch egal, der Dämpfer und der Rahmen sind das Herzstück und die sind bei allen gleich.



Sag ich ja auch nicht. Aber es macht keinen sinn einen 10fach antrieb auf 9 fach umzurüsten. Also muss ja der vorbesitzer gewesen sein.


----------



## dende24 (1. Mai 2013)

Hab das Bike beim Händler gekauft. War nen Ladenhüter auf Grund der Rahmengröße...


----------



## Matze. (1. Mai 2013)

> Ich habe vor kurzem den Umwerfer von SLX auf XT umgerüstet, damit ich sortenrein XT Ausstattung habe und musste feststellen, dass der SLX 660 Umwerfer genau 2 Gramm weniger wiegt als der XT 780er... hat sich also voll gelohnt







> Hab das Bike beim Händler gekauft. War nen Ladenhüter auf Grund der Rahmengröße...




Also ein 2011er Jekyll 4, da waren noch die 9-fach verbaut. Ich habe auch ein 2011er mit 9fach und werde sicher nicht umrüsten.

Welche Rahmengröße ist ein Ladenhüter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi.m (1. Mai 2013)

So isses Ich weis nicht wie man darauf kommt das es ein mix aus 4er und 3er istl.. es ist ein ganz normales 4er.. aaber es gab auch ein paar 4er gegen ende mit 10fach.. von daher scheint alles normal zu sein solang er dir das bike als 4er verkauft hat


----------



## dende24 (1. Mai 2013)

laut Rechnung isses ein 4er, also scheint alles ok zu sein.

Naja is halt ne XL... Alle die ich bisher kenne, die ein MTB haben, sind kleiner als ich und brauchen kein XL. Außerdem ist bei uns auch nicht so das Gelände für Endurotaugliche MTBs.


----------



## Zelasus (1. Mai 2013)

dende24 schrieb:


> laut Rechnung isses ein 4er, also scheint alles ok zu sein.
> 
> Naja is halt ne XL... Alle die ich bisher kenne, die ein MTB haben, sind kleiner als ich und brauchen kein XL. Außerdem ist bei uns auch nicht so das Gelände für Endurotaugliche MTBs.



Ja stimmt, habe nicht gewusst das die Jekyll 4 von der 11 Serie noch mit der Fox geliefert wurden. Durch die Fox könnte man meinen das es ein jekyll 3 von 2012 ist. Hast du bestimmt ein gutes Geschäft gemacht.


----------



## chorge (1. Mai 2013)

Walter2911 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich auch schon gefragt, ob ich mit leicht unterschiedlichen Drücken der Positiv/Negativ Kammer eine etwas mehr/weniger progressiven Dämpfer erreichen kann.
> 
> Wichtig ist nur, dass immer mehr Druck in der Positiv Kammer ist!!! Sonst kommt die Kolbenstange zum Vorschein!
> 
> Hat damit schon jemand herum experimentiert?


 

Also ich fahre die Positiv Kammer eine Stufe niedriger als in der Tabelle, und die Negativkammer 2-3 Stufen niedriger!
Sattes Ausnutzen des Federweges, ohne zuviel SAG!


----------



## chorge (1. Mai 2013)

Zelasus schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, habe nicht gewusst das die Jekyll 4 von der 11 Serie noch mit der Fox geliefert wurden. Durch die Fox könnte man meinen das es ein jekyll 3 von 2012 ist. Hast du bestimmt ein gutes Geschäft gemacht.



Also wenn jemand sein 4er aus 2012 oder 13 upgraden möchte, kann ja mal nen Blick in meine Signatur werfen... 
Passt in nen M-Rahmen!


----------



## dende24 (1. Mai 2013)

Was haltet Ihr von 2x9? Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich mein großes Kettenblatt so gut wie nie nutze. Kann ich Shifter und Umwerfer weiter nutzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi.m (2. Mai 2013)

dende24 schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von 2x9? Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich mein großes Kettenblatt so gut wie nie nutze. Kann ich Shifter und Umwerfer weiter nutzen?




jo geht, musst nur deinen umwerfer begrenzen


----------



## Zelasus (2. Mai 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Also ich fahre die Positiv Kammer eine Stufe niedriger als in der Tabelle, und die Negativkammer 2-3 Stufen niedriger!
> Sattes Ausnutzen des Federweges, ohne zuviel SAG!



Danke, werde ich ausprobieren.

Bin immer über Infos was den Dämpfer angeht dankbar.


----------



## yann.roux (2. Mai 2013)

andi.m schrieb:


> jo geht, musst nur deinen umwerfer begrenzen


Oder nicht begrenzen, aber dran denken, dass es nicht begrenzt ist! geht auch


----------



## Goldsprint (2. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen, ich interessiere mich für das Jekyll!

Zur Zeit fahr ich ein Specialized Stumpjumper Expert aus 2012. Bergab fährt es sich wirklich super, nur bergauf könnte es besser sein.

Ich hab mir schon ein paar Testberichte über das Jekyll durchgelesen. Anscheinend ist es wohl die eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Kann mir vielleicht jemand von euch etwas über die Uphill- und Downhill-Fähigkeit im Vergleich zum Stumpjumper sagen?

Mir wurde ein 2011er Jekyll 3 für 1800,- mit Shimano XT und Reverb angeboten. Was haltet ihr von dem Preis?

Bis jetzt konnte ich noch keine Unterschiede im Rahmen zwischen dem 2011 und den aktuellen Modellen des Jekylls ausmachen. Kann jemand was dazu sagen?

Besten Dank!
Goldsprint


----------



## Puls220 (2. Mai 2013)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich interessiere mich für das Jekyll!
> 
> Zur Zeit fahr ich ein Specialized Stumpjumper Expert aus 2012. Bergab fährt es sich wirklich super, nur bergauf könnte es besser sein.
> 
> ...



Das Expert bin ich nie gefahren, kann von daher keinen Vergleich ziehen.

Der Preis fürs 3er Jekyll klingt sehr gut. Die Jahrgänge 2011-2013 haben sich nur in Ausstattung und Lackierung geändert - da kannst Du bedenkenlos zugreifen.

Uphill ist je nach Ausstattung sehr gut bis exzellent. Mit absenkbarer 150er Gabel (wenn ich mich rechte erinnere hatte das '11 3er ne 32er Talas) kommt man praktisch hoch, was fahrbar ist .

Ein Großteil hier hat das Bike Richtung Enduro "gepimpt", vorwiegend 35/36er Gabeln mit 160-170mm verbaut. Da ist die Absenkung im Uphill dann umso nützlicher. Mein Bock ist mit ~15Kg schon ziemlich heavy, aber ich komme trotzdem alles hoch, einfach weil das Fahrwerk im Climb-Mode nicht pumpt aber trotzdem eine super Traktion bietet.

Ich würde es mir vermutlich wieder kaufen - trotz all des 650b / 29er Hype der gerade um sich greift... (vermutlich, weil ich in die Richtung bisher kaum getestet hab)


----------



## Goldsprint (2. Mai 2013)

Danke für die Rückmeldung!

Also mein Stumpjumper hab ich trotz allem auch mehr in Richtung Abfahrt getrimmt. Die Talas hab ich gegen eine Marzocchi 44 RC3 Ti mit 150mm getauscht, die ich dann auch im Jekyll verbauen möchte.

Ist standardmäßig eigentlich eine Gabel mit 1 /15 Gabelschaft montiert.


----------



## Puls220 (2. Mai 2013)

Bei den 2011er waren alle mit 1,5" Schaftrohr - ist vermutlich immer noch so. Cannondale setzt ja schon wegen der Lefty auf 1,5" Vorbauten, Steuersätze etc.


----------



## Goldsprint (2. Mai 2013)

Also hat der Gabelschaft das gleiche Maß?!


----------



## Mr.Sound (2. Mai 2013)

Du hast das größtmögliche Maß und kannst somit jede Gabel einbauen (musst nur den Steuersatz verändern)

Musst wohl ziemlich groß sein wenn ich mir den Auszug deiner Sattelstütze anschaue aber ich kann ehrlichgesagt auch gleich verstehen wesshalb du bessere uphilltauglichkeit brauchst. Welche Rahmengröße hast du denn im moment? Das Stumpi ist (ohne es jemals gefahren zu sein) doch eher noch uphilltauglich als das Jekyll so rein Geo technisch.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Goldsprint (2. Mai 2013)

Also ich bin 186cm und fahre es in L mit 50mm Vorbau. Das XL bin ich damals auch probegefahren, aber es war mir einfach zu groß.

Hmm, ich dachte eigentlich, dass Jekyll könnte im uphill besser sein...

Das angebotene Jekyll wäre auch in Größe L.

Um meine Marzocchi im Jekyll mach ich mir auch keine Sorgen. Wie du schon sagst, es gibt entsprechende Steuersätze. Aber die Fox Talas dürfte nicht ins Stumpi passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Sound (3. Mai 2013)

Dann musst du aber wohl eine ziemlich krasse Schrittlänge haben oder? ich 1,83m(88cm Schrittlänge) fahre auch ein L. 

Habe grad noch mal Geo Daten verglichen doch ziemlich ähnlich ... wenn du schon eins in Aussicht hast kannst es doch bestimmt auch mal nen Berg hochjagen ? 

Stumpi und Jekyll beides in der Garage/Keller macht nun wirklich keinen Sinn, wenn dann würde ich mich für eines von beiden entscheiden. Muss aber ganz ehrlich gestehen mir würde es wohl auch schwer fallen wobei wenn es dir grad eher um Uphill geht würde ich das Gewicht mit in Betracht ziehen und da wird dein Stumpi wohl die Nase vorn haben. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Goldsprint (3. Mai 2013)

Zur Zeit lieg ich bei 13,8kg mit Pedale. Das Gewicht ist nicht unbedingt maßgeblich.

Ich werde das Jekyll mal anschauen und probefahren und dann weitersehen.

Zwei Räder aus derselben Kategorie zu behalten, macht auch keinen Sinn. Daher würde ich das Stumpi auch verkaufen.


----------



## andi.m (3. Mai 2013)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Dann musst du aber wohl eine ziemlich krasse Schrittlänge haben oder? ich 1,83m(88cm Schrittlänge) fahre auch ein L.



SAME! 

und ich muss sagen das ich den uphil genial finde. Ich fahr lieber mit meinem enduro jekyll (lyrik usw) große touren (auchmal 70km) als mit meinem angeblich so tourenfreundlichen nerve am 140. Mein jekyll wiegt 14,5kg und von dem gewicht ist am berg nichts zu spüren  Ich find das bike einfach klasse!! und berg ab ist das eine granate


Wenn deine Beine echt so lange sind wie deine Sattelstütze am spezi ausgefahren ist, dann würde ich dir ganz klar das jekyll als xl empfehlen


----------



## Mr.Sound (3. Mai 2013)

Xl....jein, schau dir mal den Rise am Lenker an. Ich vermute lange Beine und kurzen Oberkörper.  

Fahr das Jekyll in L probe und entscheide dann. Ich kann wie schon geschrieben keinen Vergleich ziehen es ist aber tatsächlich die beste Allround Geschichte die ich bisher fahren durfte. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## dende24 (3. Mai 2013)

Bin beide parallel gefahren und mir passte das XL besser. Bin 188 und hab ne schrittlänge von 92cm.


----------



## Goldsprint (3. Mai 2013)

Auf den Bildern in meinem Profil ist der Sattel ganz abgesenkt!!!

Naja der Fahreindruck ist entscheidend. Wie schon geschrieben, das Stumpi in XL war definitiv zu groß.


----------



## andi.m (3. Mai 2013)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Auf den Bildern in meinem Profil ist der Sattel ganz abgesenkt!!!




Desswegen ja  Wenn der draußen ist wirds scho e bissl lang  einfach draufsetzen und probieren


----------



## Wern (3. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hab gerade meine Gabel aus dem Rahmen genommen. 
Beim wieder zusammenstecken konnte ich den Steuersatz nicht mehr korrekt montieren.
Es bleibt jeweils zwischen oberer und unterer Lagerschale bzw. Konus ein ca. 1 - 2 mm Spalt (siehe Bild). 
Kennt das Problem jemand? Normal kann der Spalt ja nicht sein.


----------



## andi.m (4. Mai 2013)

Du musst die gabel etwas hochschieben, den oberen kleinen silbernen ring dazwischen reinschieben, so dass er bündig abschließt und dann die Gabel wieder nach unten drücken. Unten bildet sich ein spalt von etwa 1mm das ist normal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (4. Mai 2013)

> Wenn deine Beine echt so lange sind wie deine Sattelstütze am spezi ausgefahren ist, dann würde ich dir ganz klar das jekyll als xl empfehlen




Gerade in diesem Fall würde ich nie zum größeren Rahmen greifen, da mit der Größe ja vor allem die Oberrohrlänge zunimmt. Und wenn die Beine überlang sind, ist der Oberkörper ja eher kurz...


----------



## andi.m (4. Mai 2013)

ist halt echt ne böde sl bei der körpergröße  mit kurzem vorbau lässt sich da bestimmt auch was machen. Am besten einfach mal beide probefahren


----------



## andi.m (4. Mai 2013)

@ matze, du fährst aber ein xl oder?


----------



## Doozzer (4. Mai 2013)

So, nachdem ich diesen Fred schon lange verfolge, stelle auch ich meine Frage(n) 

Da die Händler in meiner Nähe keine Jekylls aus 2011/2012 mehr haben und ich mir ein Jekyll 3 2013 nicht leisten kann, muss ich wohl oder übel ein Jekyll im Internet kaufen.

Über bunnyhop.de wurde ja bereits hier geschrieben, soweit ja nur gute Erfahrungen, irgendwelche Widersprüche? Sind deren Angabe bezogen auf Verfügbarkeit aktuell? Oder sollte ich mal anrufen und nachfragen, ob die Jekylls überhaupt noch in M da sind?

Zur Auswahl stehen:
- Jekyll 3 2011(weiß), blau ist mir zu teuer, kostet ja 300 mehr
- Jekyll 3 2012(schwarz oder weiß)

Rahmen und Dämpfer haben sich nicht verändert, Komponenten schon. Zu welchem würdet ihr greifen und wieso? Der Preis ist ja gleich und ich bin mir noch nicht so sicher welches ich nehmen sollte.

Ein Jekyll 4 aus 2012/2013 kommt für mich alleine wegen der Sektor schon nicht in Frage. Oder täusche ich mich und die Sektor ist gar nicht so übel? Ein Jekyll 4 aus 2011 ist ja mittlerweile fast unmöglich zubekommen.

Und an ein gebrauchtes Jekyll in M kommt man auch sehr schwer...


----------



## andi.m (4. Mai 2013)

Das Jekyll von 2011/2012 ist schon die bessere Wahl da die ausstattung noch etwas besser ist als beim 2013. Würde zum 2012er greifen, aber das ist geschmacksache



Doozzer schrieb:


> Ein Jekyll 4 aus 2012/2013 kommt für mich alleine wegen der Sektor schon nicht in Frage. Oder täusche ich mich und die Sektor ist gar nicht so übel? Ein Jekyll 4 aus 2011 ist ja mittlerweile fast unmöglich zubekommen.



Die Sektor mit coil is eine sehr gute Gabel und preis leistungstechn. ungeschlagen! Sie sprecht echt super an und viel kaputt gehen kann an der auch nicht! Sie ist def. besser als die Talas! und auch als die anderen foxen welche ich gefahren bin. Ich kenne leute die an ihrem nicolai oder 301er die sektor fahren weil sie von der performance begeistert sind! Da ich mein Jekyll komplett auf Enduro umgebaut habe fahre ich jetzt eine Lyrik, ansonsten würde ich die sektor weiterhin fahren  Meins war mal ein 4er 2012


----------



## Doozzer (4. Mai 2013)

Gut, das hat mich jetzt aber auch nicht viel weiter gebracht, entschieden habe ich mich immer noch nicht  Mit der Sektor wÃ¼rde ich ja nochmals paar â¬ sparen, wenn ich das 2012 4er kaufe, jedoch habe ich dann auch schlechtere Komponenten als beim 3er. Sowohl die Talas und die Sektor sind doch absenkbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi.m (4. Mai 2013)

Jup, die sektor ist eine dpc


----------



## Zelasus (4. Mai 2013)

Doozzer schrieb:


> Gut, das hat mich jetzt aber auch nicht viel weiter gebracht, entschieden habe ich mich immer noch nicht  Mit der Sektor würde ich ja nochmals paar  sparen, wenn ich das 2012 4er kaufe, jedoch habe ich dann auch schlechtere Komponenten als beim 3er. Sowohl die Talas und die Sektor sind doch absenkbar?



Auch wenn es Verschleissteile sind aber ich würde bei 200-300 Unterschied zum Jekyll 3 greifen. Mit dem Jekyll 4 hast du viele kleine Baustellen, hingegen hast du mein 3er ein ausgereiftes Paket. Die Fox harmonisiert gut mit dem Hinterbau und das Gesamtgewicht des bikes ist okay.

Ich hatte die Wahl, 1900 für das Jekyll 4 und 2200 für das Jekyll 3. Ich bereue es nicht 300 mehr ausgegeben zu haben.


----------



## CicliB (4. Mai 2013)

Doozzer schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich diesen Fred schon lange verfolge, stelle auch ich meine Frage(n)
> 
> Da die Händler in meiner Nähe keine Jekylls aus 2011/2012 mehr haben und ich mir ein Jekyll 3 2013 nicht leisten kann, muss ich wohl oder übel ein Jekyll im Internet kaufen.
> 
> ...



Würd auf jeden Fall erstmal anrufen, damals als ich meins dort gekauft hatte, stand im Netz (und bei ebay): Sofort verfügbar.
Bin dann dort hingefahren, und: Nö, müssen wir bestellen:-(
Das hat dann statt genannten 2 Wochen ganze 8 Wochen gedauert!


----------



## Doozzer (4. Mai 2013)

Zelasus schrieb:


> Auch wenn es Verschleissteile sind aber ich würde bei 200-300 Unterschied zum Jekyll 3 greifen. Mit dem Jekyll 4 hast du viele kleine Baustellen, hingegen hast du mein 3er ein ausgereiftes Paket. Die Fox harmonisiert gut mit dem Hinterbau und das Gesamtgewicht des bikes ist okay.
> 
> Ich hatte die Wahl, 1900 für das Jekyll 4 und 2200 für das Jekyll 3. Ich bereue es nicht 300 mehr ausgegeben zu haben.



Sehe ich eigentlich genauso. Denn am 3er hätte ich auch weniger im Nachhinein zu wechseln. Spricht die Talas wirklich so schlecht an, wie ich oft lese? ob 3er 2011/2012 gibt sich nicht, ist im Endeffekt eher geschmackssache als wirklich technisch, oder?



CicliB schrieb:


> Würd auf jeden Fall erstmal anrufen, damals als ich meins dort gekauft hatte, stand im Netz (und bei ebay): Sofort verfügbar.
> Bin dann dort hingefahren, und: Nö, müssen wir bestellen:-(
> Das hat dann statt genannten 2 Wochen ganze 8 Wochen gedauert!



Ok, werde ich dann nächste Woche tun.


----------



## d-lo (4. Mai 2013)

Doozzer schrieb:


> Spricht die Talas wirklich so schlecht an, wie ich oft lese?



Hab das 2011er Jekyll 4 mit ner Talas und ja, meine sprach jetzt 2 Jahre wirklich katastrophal an. Hab jetzt nen service mit Motoröl zur Schmierung, Fox green oil und den Skf Abstreifern gemacht und bin nach der Probetour das erste Mal richtig begeistert. 
Fazit: Auf die Absenkfunktion würd ich beim Jekyll nicht verzichten wollen, und mit bissl Arbeit wird aus der Talas ne richtig gute Gabel.


----------



## chorge (4. Mai 2013)

Also die Talas, die meine Freundin drin hatte ist wie Butter!


----------



## Doozzer (4. Mai 2013)

d-lo schrieb:


> Hab das 2011er Jekyll 4 mit ner Talas und ja, meine sprach jetzt 2 Jahre wirklich katastrophal an. Hab jetzt nen service mit Motoröl zur Schmierung, Fox green oil und den Skf Abstreifern gemacht und bin nach der Probetour das erste Mal richtig begeistert.
> Fazit: Auf die Absenkfunktion würd ich beim Jekyll nicht verzichten wollen, und mit bissl Arbeit wird aus der Talas ne richtig gute Gabel.





chorge schrieb:


> Also die Talas, die meine Freundin drin hatte ist wie Butter!



Okay, dann hoffe ich mal, dass meine auch butterweich sein wird  und wenn nicht, kann ich die dann auch zu einer guten Gabel machen ohne die Garantie zu verlieren?

Edit: Und zur Lackierung des 2011: Dort gibt es ja enorme Unterschiede zwischen den Abbildungen und der Realität, einmal dieses rot-weiß-schwarze wie d-lo es hat und dann eine wie das 2012(weiß-rot) oder?


----------



## d-lo (4. Mai 2013)

Die 2011er 3er und 4er Jekylls gab es nur so wie meins und in blau-braun-weiß.


----------



## Doozzer (4. Mai 2013)

d-lo schrieb:


> Die 2011er 3er und 4er Jekylls gab es nur so wie meins und in blau-braun-weiß.


Okay, dann täusche ich mich irgendwie... naja, egal


----------



## Puls220 (4. Mai 2013)

d-lo schrieb:


> Die 2011er 3er und 4er Jekylls gab es nur so wie meins und in blau-braun-weiß.



Stimmt nicht - es gab für beide Modell mindestens 2 Farbvarianten. 

Ich hab' auch ein 4er 2011, das gab es noch in rot-weiß-schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doozzer (4. Mai 2013)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht - es gab für beide Modell mindestens 2 Farbvarianten.
> 
> Ich hab' auch ein 4er 2011, das gab es noch in rot-weiß-schwarz.



Gut zu wissen, dann werde ich bei bunnyhop.de auch mal nachfragen, welche Variante die jetzt da haben/verschicken.


----------



## Zelasus (4. Mai 2013)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht - es gab für beide Modell mindestens 2 Farbvarianten.
> 
> Ich hab' auch ein 4er 2011, das gab es noch in rot-weiß-schwarz.



Ich glaube aber das d-lo da schon das richtige meinte. Als das Jekyll 2011 auf dem Mrakt gekommen ist gab es meiner Meinung auch nur eine Farbe pro Model. Soweit ich weiß sind die unterschiedlichen Farbe pro Model erst später gekommen. Kann man auch auf der ersten Seite in der Vorstellung sehen.

Fragt mich jetzt nicht warum das so ist aber ich finde es gut. Was auch interessant ist, die Kunden reißen den Händler die Vorjahremodele aus der Hand. Das Prinzip Jekyll scheint anzukommen, nur der Preis fürs aktuelle Model ist zu hoch.

Und der Tipp, die positiv Kammer 1 Stufe und negativ 2 Stufen tiefer zu stellen ist gigantisch. Der Dämpfer ist sowas von soft  


 @Doozzer
Egal für welches du dich entscheidest, du wirst begeistert sein


----------



## AG85 (4. Mai 2013)

2011 gab es das 3er auf alle Fälle in zwei farbvarianten (rot weis schwarz oder eben Blau weis Braun). Hab mich fürs blaue entschieden


----------



## chorge (4. Mai 2013)

Meine Freundin hat auch das blaue... Es gab aber auch das weiß-rote! Jekyll 3 2011...
Und freut mich, dass der Tip mit dem Dämpfer bei Dir auch so gut funktioniert!


----------



## d-lo (4. Mai 2013)

War das hier jetzt ein Missverständnis? Es gab 2011 die Alu-Jekylls in zwei Farben: rot-weiss-schwarz und blau-weiss-braun, egal ob 3er oder 4er. Genau das hab ich doch geschrieben. Das 2012er gabs ähnlich in rot-weiß-schwarz, nur mit weniger schwarz. Das wurde allerdings teilweise als Tauschrahmen schon 2011 ausgeliefert.


----------



## Doozzer (4. Mai 2013)

d-lo schrieb:


> War das hier jetzt ein Missverständnis? Es gab 2011 die Alu-Jekylls in zwei Farben: rot-weiss-schwarz und blau-weiss-braun, egal ob 3er oder 4er. Genau das hab ich doch geschrieben. Das 2012er gabs ähnlich in rot-weiß-schwarz, nur mit weniger schwarz. Das wurde allerdings teilweise als Tauschrahmen schon 2011 ausgeliefert.



Ja, genau das meinte ich, dass es 2011 eins in rot-schwarz-weiß und mit rot-weiß (wenig schwarz) gab, als auch eins in blau-braun-weiß und in blau-weiß(wenig braun)

Edit: @_chorge_ Das Bike blaue Jekyll deiner Freundin, wie auf dem Bild zu sehen in blau-weiß (bisschen braun), habe ich aber schon mit mehr braun(braunes Oberrohr etc.) gesehen...


----------



## Matze. (4. Mai 2013)

> Ja, genau das meinte ich, dass es 2011 eins in rot-schwarz-weiß und mit rot-weiß (wenig schwarz) gab, als auch eins in blau-braun-weiß und in blau-weiß(wenig braun)





Genau, das ist mir auch aufgefallen,



> Das Bike blaue Jekyll deiner Freundin, wie auf dem Bild zu sehen in blau-weiß (bisschen braun), habe ich aber schon mit mehr braun(braunes Oberrohr etc.) gesehen...




Stimmt, ich wollte das mit dem vielen braun nämlich nicht, ich ließ mich aber von meiner Frau überreden die das blau-weiße   viiiiiieeeeeeeelll schöner fand als das rot-weiße, und was soll ich sagen mir gefällts




> Was auch interessant ist, die Kunden reißen den Händler die Vorjahremodele aus der Hand. Das Prinzip Jekyll scheint anzukommen, nur der Preis fürs aktuelle Model ist zu hoch.



Das ist für mich schon seit 2011 klar ich komme auch ohne die Absenkung problemlos klar!


----------



## chorge (5. Mai 2013)

Doozzer schrieb:


> Ja, genau das meinte ich, dass es 2011 eins in rot-schwarz-weiß und mit rot-weiß (wenig schwarz) gab, als auch eins in blau-braun-weiß und in blau-weiß(wenig braun)
> 
> Edit: @_chorge_ Das Bike blaue Jekyll deiner Freundin, wie auf dem Bild zu sehen in blau-weiß (bisschen braun), habe ich aber schon mit mehr braun(braunes Oberrohr etc.) gesehen...



Gab's das wirklich?! Oder nur auf Cannondale Produktphotos?!


----------



## Doozzer (5. Mai 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Gab's das wirklich?! Oder nur auf Cannondale Produktphotos?!


Ich meine es hier auch schon gesehen zu haben, vor gefühlten 300 Seiten oder so

Edit: Anscheinend hast du doch recht, finde, selbst über google, nur 2 Fotos mit mehr braun sind..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (5. Mai 2013)

ich hab so ein blau/braunes mal im shop gesehen.. sah nett aus


----------



## dende24 (5. Mai 2013)

Das mit dem Dämpfer ne Stufe softer stellen hab ich noch nich gelesen. Kann mir das jemand verlinken?
Suche auch noch nen gutes Setting für meine Float. Wiege 74kg.

Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Grüße


----------



## chorge (6. Mai 2013)

DYAD:
Einfach die Positivkammer eine Körpergewichtstufe nach Tabelle weicher einstellen. 
Ausgehend von DIESER Stufe in der Tabelle dann die Negativkammer nochmals eine Stufe niedriger befüllen...
Warum?
Weniger Luftdruck in der Positivkammer macht den Dämpfer natürlich weicher. Würde man nun aber den korrespondieren Wert für die Negativkammer verwenden, hätte man deutlich zuviel SAG. Daher hier einfach nochmal ne Stufe runter gehen mit dem Luftdruck. Das sorgt für weniger Sag.
Insgesamt kann nun bei normaler Fahrweise der FW besser genutzt werden, ohne dass der Hinterbau wegsackt!


----------



## Mr.Sound (6. Mai 2013)

Und knallt bei jedem Bunnyhop durch... 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Zelasus (6. Mai 2013)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Und knallt bei jedem Bunnyhop durch...
> 
> Gruß Sven



Er hatte aber auch bei normaler Fahrweise geschrieben. Ich habe meinen Dämpfer nach seinem Tip eingestellt und habe es jetzt mehrmals getestet und für spitzenmässig befunden. Dank Chorge verstehe ich den Dämpfer jetzt wieder etwas mehr.

Ich finde es gut, das die Leute ihre Erfahrungen weitergeben und ich hoffe das sie sich von solchen Kommentare nicht abhalten lassen.


----------



## Puls220 (6. Mai 2013)

Ich wundere mich ehrlich gesagt auch etwas - ich hatte sogar beide Kammern eine Stufe höher als vorgeschlagen befüllt und (laut selbst gebautem Sagmeter) regelmäßig den vollen Federweg ausgenutzt. 

Das ganze bei 'normalen Endurotouren' im Taunus - also nix Bikepark mit riesen Drops und Kickern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (6. Mai 2013)

Also ich fahr mein Claymore so, und meine Freundin ihr Jekyll... 
Bei uns schlägt nix durch...


----------



## Doozzer (6. Mai 2013)

Ich habe heute zweimal um 15Uhr und einmal um kurz vor 18Uhr bei Bunnyhop angerufen, ist jedoch nie jemand drangegangen... 

Edit: Jetzt einfach eine Mail geschrieben.


----------



## Bernstein84 (6. Mai 2013)

Die gehen schon ran, meine Erfahrungen sind sehr gut bei denen


----------



## Doozzer (7. Mai 2013)

Gerade nochmal telefoniert. Jekylls sind in meiner Größe sowohl von 2011 als auch 2012 da.

Nur entscheiden kann ich mich immer noch nicht. Kann mir vielleicht mal jemand die Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Modellen nennen bezogen auf Technik etc, da ich mich damit jetzt nicht so Bombe auskenne. Oder ist es wirklich nur ein rein optischer Unterschied und die zwei Modelle geben sich eig. nichts?


----------



## Maui_Jim (7. Mai 2013)

Die Jekylls von 2011 und 2012 unterscheiden sich in der Ausstattung. Am Rahmen hat sich nichts geändert. Die Ausstattung ist beim 2012er schlechter als beim 2011er. Schau dir beide Ausstattungen mal an und Vergleich mal...


----------



## wallacexiv (7. Mai 2013)

welche Größen sind denn bei 2011er bzw. 12er noch da?


----------



## Downhillfaller (7. Mai 2013)

Das 2012 ist ein 3x10 Gang. Das 2011 ein 3x9. Die Ausstattung zum 2011 ist meiner Meinung nach schlechter ( Shifter und Gabel).
Ich hab da letztes Jahr ein 2011 mit 2012er Rahmen gekauft.  Der Laden ist auf jeden Fall ok und den gibt's auch schon ewig. 
Du solltest dann nur in leichtere Laufräder, versenkbare Sattelstütze und einer leichteren XT Kassette investieren.  Dann kommst du von 15 auf 14 kg runter. Ich persönlich finde die Fox float Gabel im 2011 super sensibel.
Alles andere funktioniert auch nach über 14 Monaten noch einwandfrei. X7 und Elexir3 sind gar nicht so schlecht. Auch die Kurbel am 2011 Modell ist nur unwesentlich schwerer als ne XT.
Ich fahr das bis nix mehr geht erst mal weiter. 

Ach, und mit 1.84m und mehr Bein als Oberkörper fahr ich sogar den M-Rahmen und fühle mich pudelwohl drauf


----------



## Maui_Jim (7. Mai 2013)

Mein 3er von 2011 hat auch 3 x 10, nur das 4er von 2011 hatte 3 x 9 soweit ich mich erinnere...


----------



## Mr.Sound (7. Mai 2013)

Habe mir heute einen neuen Dämpfer bestellt dann kann ich den evtl. nicht funktionierenden nach Erhalt des neuen einschicken. Vielleicht tun dann auch chorges Setup Tipps bisher ist immer nur perverses durchrauschen angesagt  und schon mal sorry falls mein Dämpfer tatsächlich am popo ist)! Ich nutze mein Jekyll eben nicht für gemütliche Touren wie es hier wohl doch einige tun sondern dafür wofür es tatsächlich gebrutzelt wurde (chorge du bist nicht gemeint  ).  Mein Setup (nur um mal vergleichswerte zu liefern) stimme ich eine Gewichtsstufe höher ab  (pos) und die (neg) Kammer wird immer soweit aufgepumpt bis die Kolbenstange ca 2-3mm zu sehen ist. So komme ich zur gewünschten progressivität ohne durchschlagen

Gruß Sven


----------



## chorge (7. Mai 2013)

Sven: ich glaube keiner muss dich steinigen! Wer das Bike hart fährt und viel springt, wird vielleicht so wie du den Dämpfet eher in die andere Richtung abstimmen... Mein Tip galt ja vor allem den Leuten, die das Gefühl haben, dass der Hinterbau zu straff ist. Ich persönlich fahre auch ganz gern eher flauschige Fahrwerke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelasus (8. Mai 2013)

Sven ich gebe dir recht, mein Jekyll ist ein bisserl überpowert für mich. Aber das macht nichts, da ich ja auch erst angefangen habe etwas härteres Gelände zu fahren. Eigentlich war ich bis jetzt mehr der Racer/CC gewesen und hatte mir dafür letztes Jahr erst ein RZ 120 gekauft. Meine Frau hat sich leider in eine ganz andere Richtung entwickelt und mit meiner Fahrweise konnte sie nicht viel anfangen. Damit wir auch im Bikepark zusammen fahren können, habe ich mein RZ verkauft und mir das Jekyll zugelegt. Ich glaube das ich so das beste Bike habe um beides fahren zu können. Mit Sicherheit werde ich nie so wild fahren wie du, dafür bin ich dann doch etwas zu alt. Aber darum geht es ja auch nicht, es geht darum Spass zu haben.

Ich habe auch Deinen Tip ausprobiert aber war schon sehr hart .Gut ich habe das Bike nicht in die erste Etage getragen um dort vom Balkon zu springe. Wahrscheinlich hätte ich mir bei dem Test alle Knochen gebrochen 

Sven, nimm s nicht so ernst. Geschrieben liest es sich immer anders als wenn man es seinem gegenüber sagt. Und ich rechne es dir sehr hoch an die Edit Funktion benutzt zu haben , schließlich haben wir alle einmal eine schwache Minute.


----------



## Matze. (8. Mai 2013)

> Ich habe auch Deinen Tip ausprobiert aber war schon sehr hart .Gut ich habe das Bike nicht in die erste Etage getragen um dort vom Balkon zu springe. Wahrscheinlich hätte ich mir bei dem Test alle Knochen gebrochen




Richtig cool wäre es gewesen, in die 1.Etage zu fahren


----------



## fasj (8. Mai 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> und meine Freundin ihr Jekyll...



Oktoberfestkater vorbei 

fasj


----------



## Doozzer (8. Mai 2013)

Danke, für eure Antworten Habe die Bikes jetzt nochmals genauer auf eure Anreize untersucht. Ich tendiere aktuell wesentlich mehr zum 11er. 1. bin ich XT gewohnt, zwischen Avid Elixir CR oder Avid Elixir 7 wird man eh nicht viel merken, oder ich wechsel eh auf 200mm Scheiben. Auf zweifach(inkl. Rockring+Zweig Kefü) will ich eh umrüsten und dann ggf. eh die Kurbel wechseln(Obwohl ich ja sowohl die Sram S1400 als auch die FSA Afterburner behalten könnte?). Lenker, Sattelstütze, Griffe, Sattel etc. wird eh früher oder später alles gewechselt. Dann will ich nur noch schön sauber den Rahmen an wichtigen Stellen abkleben und den LRS im Laufe der Zeit wechseln, wenn ich einen Günstigen in die Finger bekomme.



wallacexiv schrieb:


> welche Größen sind denn bei 2011er bzw. 12er noch da?



Kann ich leider nichts zu sagen, habe nur nach meiner Größe(M) gefragt.


----------



## Zelasus (8. Mai 2013)

pastajunkie schrieb:


> Mein 3er von 2011 hat auch 3 x 10, nur das 4er von 2011 hatte 3 x 9 soweit ich mich erinnere...


Das ist wohl die beste Entscheidung. Mir gefällt die FSA Kurbel sehr gut


----------



## chorge (8. Mai 2013)

Also falls jemand seine Sram Kurbel los werden will: Ich nehm sie gerne - meine X9 am Claymore ist inzwischen fast blank...


----------



## Mr.Sound (8. Mai 2013)

Chorge... kannst neine sram gerne haben 

Gruß Sven


----------



## kailer (9. Mai 2013)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Mein Setup (nur um mal vergleichswerte zu liefern) stimme ich eine Gewichtsstufe höher ab  (pos) und die (neg) Kammer wird immer soweit aufgepumpt bis die Kolbenstange ca 2-3mm zu sehen ist. So komme ich zur gewünschten progressivität ohne durchschlagen
> Gruß Sven



Dir ist schon klar, dass du durch weniger Druck in der Negativkammer eine stärkere Progression bekommst?


----------



## Doozzer (11. Mai 2013)

So, heute das letzte Jekyll 3 in blau von 2011 in Größe M bei Bunnyhop gekauft.

In echt noch viel geiler von der Optik her als auf den Bildern! Und bis jetzt kann ich nur sagen, dass ich begeistert bin. Fährt sich sehr gut, hat sich aber noch nicht im Gelände bewiesen.

Des Weiteren habe ich statt des XT Umwerfers einen x.9, muss wohl irgendwann mal getauscht worden sein(?). Allerdings war diese "        Syntace X12 rear axle" bei mir nicht dabei, aber ich bezweifel, dass ich sie jede genutzt hätte. Noch die Bremszüge und Schaltzüge kürzen, mit möglich wenig Aufwand und dann nur noch bisschen abkleben und ab gehts!

Bunnyhop ist ein richtig guter Laden! Sehr kompetent, nett, kundenfreudlich und kooperativ. Und der Verkäufer meinte, dass Bunnyhop der größte Cannondale-Händler Europas seie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kailer (11. Mai 2013)

Im Gelände ist die rear axle schon manchmal sinnvoll.


----------



## Maui_Jim (11. Mai 2013)

Viel Spaß damit! Hab auch ein 3er in Blau aus 2011...


----------



## Doozzer (11. Mai 2013)

kailer schrieb:


> Im Gelände ist die rear axle schon manchmal sinnvoll.



Ist halt werkzeuglos.


----------



## kailer (11. Mai 2013)

Also meine sieht so aus:


----------



## Doozzer (11. Mai 2013)

kailer schrieb:


> Also meine sieht so aus:



Ebenfalls


----------



## Puls220 (12. Mai 2013)

Wie sollte man denn ohne die Achse das Hinterrad montieren?

Alternativ kenne ich nur das Ding von DT - das ist dann werkzeuglos:

http://static.bike-components.de/im...ss_UmrUestkitX12StandardfUerDT-SwissNaben.JPG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doozzer (12. Mai 2013)

Die Achse, die kailer gezeigt hat, ist, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, Standart. Und die Achse, die du gezeigt hast, ist als Extra von Cannondale dazugegeben, damit der Kunde, je nach Vorliebe, wechseln kann.


----------



## Puls220 (12. Mai 2013)

kailer schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass du durch weniger Druck in der Negativkammer eine stärkere Progression bekommst?




Klar, am härtesten und mit maximaler Durchschlagfestigkeit wird der Dämpfer mit 0 bar in der Negativkammer.

Die soweit aufzupumpen bis man die Kolbenstange sieht verschenkt Federweg und programmiert Durchschläge vor - vermutlich unabhängig von der gewählten Gewichtsklasse der Positivkammer.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (12. Mai 2013)

Servus,

mal eine Frage zu der Haltbarkeit der Lager des Tretlagers bei BB30. Die sollen ja länger halten, bin vorher jahrelang Hollowtech II gefahren.

Hab mein Jekyll seit November und bin damit den ganzen Winter durch gefahren. Vor ein paar Tagen mal die Kurbel entfernt... an der Kettenblattseite war es fest. Hab es mit was WD 40 und Fett wieder recht gut hin bekommen, denke aber nur eine Notlösung.

Kann doch nicht sein, dass nach nur etwas über 1.000km die schon durch sind, trotz Schnee, Matsch und Regen? Jemand Erfahrungswerte? Viele Trails, auch recht ruppig, vereinzelt Sprünge.

Und hat jemand die Keramik Lager mal ausprobiert? Wenn ich wechsel, dann wohl darauf. Da die aber das 4-fache kosten, hätte ich gerne mal Erfahrungswerte dazu!

Danke!


----------



## Doozzer (12. Mai 2013)

@_NoIDEaFOraNAme_ Das interessiert mich auch! Obwohl ich eher die Stahlversion nehmen würde

Kann jemand einen Lenker empfehlen, der farblich zum blauen passt? Weißund schwarz müsste passen. Vllt auch grau?

Ich hätte nichts gegen Bilder von verbauten Lenker in den drei(oder mehr) Farben

Danke


----------



## JackRackam (12. Mai 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> mal eine Frage zu der *Haltbarkeit der Lager des Tretlagers bei BB30*. Die sollen ja länger halten, bin vorher jahrelang Hollowtech II gefahren.
> 
> Hab mein *Jekyll*


Alu oder Carbon?

Falls *Alu* hast du kein Ablaufloch im Tretlagergehäuse, deshalb läuft dein Lager irgendwann mal im Wasser, was kein normales Lager lange mitmacht. D.h. das könnte der Grund sein.

Falls *Carbon*... Das Ablaufloch mal reinigen




Das Thema hatten wir hier schon mal so Ende Januar.


----------



## kailer (13. Mai 2013)

Das Loch sollten sich Alufahrer selbst bohren (oder nie im Nassen fahren). Habe ich auch gemacht. Wegen BB30 habe ich bewusst einen 4er Rahmen mit Adapter gekauft und fahre damit eine XT Kurbel. Der einzige Grund für mich, BB30 zu benutzen, wäre eine Hollowgram Kurbel in einem neuen Rad. (Ultimate...)

BB30 hat n.m.M./Recherche folgende Vor- und Nachteile:

+besseres Steifigkeits/Gewichtsverhältnis
+niedrigerer U-Faktor
+Rahmenhersteller spart Kosten

-teurer
-weniger Auswahl
-Werkzeug teurer, Montage schwieriger
-häufige Quietschprobleme
-schnellerer Verschleiß
-wird eventuell zukünftig verdrängt von PF30 oder anderen Möchtegernstandards.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (13. Mai 2013)

kailer schrieb:


> Das Loch sollten sich Alufahrer selbst bohren (oder nie im Nassen fahren).



Also davon lass ich mal die Finger. Ein Grund dafür, dass ich mich für ein Bike von Cannondale entschieden habe, ist die Tatsache, dass Lebenslang Garantie auf den Rahmen gewährt wird. 

Hab heute genau wegen diesem Abflussloch bei meinem Händler nachgefragt und der wollte sich erst bei Cannondale erkundigen, ob dies auch Okay sei und dadurch die Garantie nicht erlöschen würde. Leider ging niemand ans Telefon. 

O-Ton: "Was ist das eigentlich für ein Laden? Weltweit vertreten, aber niemand geht ran!" 

Anderer Punkt ist die Bikeparkfreigabe bei der Klettereigenschaft eines AM/CC Rades


----------



## Sagatasan (13. Mai 2013)

mir hat mein händler ein abflussloch gebohrt 
der erste rahmen wurde auch trotz loch getauscht!


----------



## roli888 (14. Mai 2013)

Frühlingsfotos vom neuen Jekyll mit Nukeproof Electron Flat's kurzem Vorbau und 125er Reverb



Was noch aussteht ist die Trigger auf X0 und das Schaltwerk X0 Type2 tauschen


----------



## Matze. (14. Mai 2013)

Wie geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yann.roux (14. Mai 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Ein Grund dafür, dass ich mich für ein Bike von Cannondale entschieden habe, ist die Tatsache, dass Lebenslang Garantie auf den Rahmen gewährt wird.



Ich dachte, dass es die Lebenslang Garantie nicht mehr geben würde...???


----------



## dende24 (16. Mai 2013)

yann.roux schrieb:


> Ich dachte, dass es die Lebenslang Garantie nicht mehr geben würde...???



Doch, allerdings bedeutet "lebenslang" in Deutschland 25 Jahre und gilt auch nur für den Erstkäufer.

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der XX1 am Jekyll. Macht es Sinn wenn man auch Berg auf fährt?


----------



## Thiel (16. Mai 2013)

Ja, wieso nicht ?
Manchen fehlt eher berg ab ein Gang.


----------



## dende24 (16. Mai 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Ja, wieso nicht ?
> Manchen fehlt eher berg ab ein Gang.



Hab noch nich so die Erfahrung, grad was das Gelände angeht.
Bin halt bisher eher Tour gefahren und schwenke langsam in Enduro rein und finde das Prinzip ziemlich interessant (allerdings isses mir noch zu teuer)


----------



## kailer (16. Mai 2013)

Während du sparst, kannst du ja schonmal deine benötigten Gänge feststellen, vielleicht passt die Bandbreite der X11 ja. Hier im Schwarzwald müsste ich bergauf das 28er Blatt vorne nehmen, damit würde ich auf dem Weg zum Wald aber abgehängt werden. Für flachere Gegenden kann ich mir das 34er vorn aber schon gut vorstellen... Der Verschleiß ist auch heftig, wenn er so ähnlich ist wie bei der XX Kassette: Die ist dreimal so schnell runter wie eine XTR...


----------



## andi.m (17. Mai 2013)

so meine fertige Spaßmaschine


----------



## dende24 (18. Mai 2013)

Wie lang sind Eure Sattelstützen?
Habe die stino ersetzt, die war ja 350mm. habe jetzt ne 420er und würde sie noch einkürzen, allerdings reicht sie jetzt genau bis zur untersten Schweißnaht.


----------



## lahura (18. Mai 2013)

Hi,

würde gerne in mein Jekyll eine Race Face Kurbel verbauen mit einem Reset BB24 Lager, brauch ich das mit 68 oder 73 breite!?

Grüße,
Mario


----------



## andi.m (18. Mai 2013)

dende24 schrieb:


> Wie lang sind Eure Sattelstützen?
> Habe die stino ersetzt, die war ja 350mm. habe jetzt ne 420er und würde sie noch einkürzen, allerdings reicht sie jetzt genau bis zur untersten Schweißnaht.




Hängt von deiner Schrittlänge ab. Mein Sattel ist 77cm vom Tretlager beim L Rahmen weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doozzer (18. Mai 2013)

lahura schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> würde gerne in mein Jekyll eine Race Face Kurbel verbauen mit einem Reset BB24 Lager, brauch ich das mit 68 oder 73 breite!?
> 
> ...



73mm Breite ;-) ist zumindest bei meinem 2011er so...


----------



## dende24 (18. Mai 2013)

andi.m schrieb:


> Hängt von deiner Schrittlänge ab. Mein Sattel ist 77cm vom Tretlager beim L Rahmen weg.



Klärt aber meine Frage nach der Sattelstützenlänge noch nicht.
Haltet Ihr Euch an die vom Hersteller angegebene Mindestlänge oder habt Ihr mehr Stütze im Sitzrohr?


----------



## andi.m (18. Mai 2013)

dende24 schrieb:


> Klärt aber meine Frage nach der Sattelstützenlänge noch nicht.
> Haltet Ihr Euch an die vom Hersteller angegebene Mindestlänge oder habt Ihr mehr Stütze im Sitzrohr?




420er reverb! ändert aber nix daran das die Länge der Sattelstütze abhänig von der Schrittlänge ist


----------



## dende24 (18. Mai 2013)

andi.m schrieb:


> 420er reverb! ändert aber nix daran das die Länge der Sattelstütze abhänig von der Schrittlänge ist



Schon klar. Die 350er würde für mich reichen. Hab jetzt aber ne 420er und die reicht halt weiter ins Sitzrohr rein, was ja nicht schlecht ist. Wollte halt nur wissen wie Ihr das handhabt.


----------



## andi.m (19. Mai 2013)

Mit ner 420er macht man definitiv nichts verkehrt.. die paar g Mehrgewicht zu einer 420 sind meiner Meinung nach wurscht.. nimmst halt ne Banane weniger mit auf Tour......


----------



## Silbersurfer69 (20. Mai 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romayrio (20. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

habe ein technisches Problem mit meiner Elixir am Jekyll.
Gestern habe ich die Beläge gewechselt. Hinten waren sie runter, vorne noch nicht ganz.
Habe mich entschieden beide zu wechseln.
Einbau hat geklappt, Zylinder zurück gedrückt und eingebaut.
Der Druckpunkt der Vorderbremse ist jetzt knallhart. Den Hebel kann ich kaum drücken.
Das Vorderrad schleift auch ohne Bremsen.
Über die Einstellschraube habe ich schon alles versucht.
Möchte eigentlich nicht ans Öl gehen.
Ist der Druck im System zu groß ?
Kann ich noch etwas verändern, ohne das System zu öffnen?

Danke für Tipps


----------



## andi.m (20. Mai 2013)

Romayrio schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe ein technisches Problem mit meiner Elixir am Jekyll.
> Gestern habe ich die Beläge gewechselt. Hinten waren sie runter, vorne noch nicht ganz.
> ...




Verm. Öl druck zu hoch. Einfach mal am Sattel das Madenschräubchen öffnen, Kolben vorsichtig zurück drücken und das Schräubchen wieder schließen. Darauf achten das keine Luft ins Sytem kommt!


----------



## ZweiP (20. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

Heut ist mir bei meinem Jekyll Carbon etwas bei der Schwinge aufgefallen. Es ist ein kleiner Riss bei der Aufnahme der Steckachse von der Schwinge. Diese zwei Risse sind nur auf der linken Seite vom Rahmen. Zur Info: ich bin gerademal 3 Tagestouren mit dem Rad gefahren. Soll mich der Riss beunruhigen und was soll ich tun?  Hat noch jemand so einen Riss entdeckt? 

Danke im voraus.


----------



## ZweiP (20. Mai 2013)

Zweites Bild.


----------



## JackRackam (20. Mai 2013)

ZweiP schrieb:


> Zweites Bild.


*... beunruhigend sind Risse immer.* An der Stelle ist Zug drauf von der Klemmschraube. Diese könnte vermutlich zu fest angezogen worden sein bei der Montage oder es ist ein Materialfehler.
Ab zum Händler.....


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (20. Mai 2013)

Kratz mal die Farbe ab. Gut möglich, dass dort unsauber beim Lackieren gearbeitet worden ist. Sollte da nämlich zu fest geklemmt worden sein, würde das Lager sich nicht bewegen lassen.

Dann erst kannst dir sicher sein ob Riss oder lackfehler!


----------



## JackRackam (20. Mai 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Kratz mal die Farbe ab. Gut möglich, dass dort unsauber beim Lackieren gearbeitet worden ist. *Sollte da nämlich zu fest geklemmt worden sein, würde das Lager sich nicht bewegen lassen.*
> 
> Dann erst kannst dir sicher sein ob Riss oder lackfehler!



*Sorry aber das stimmt nicht.* Die Klemmung sitzt direkt auf der Achse, das Lager sitzt dahinter,
Ferner reisst der Lack nicht ohne Grund. Ein Lackierfehler ist auszuschließen. (Lacke sind mein Beruf, glaub es...)
Und rumkratzen würde ich nicht empfehlen. Was glaubst du denn was der Händler ihm sagt wenn er reklamieren will....


----------



## MasterJD (20. Mai 2013)

ZweiP schrieb:


> Zweites Bild.



Ist deins ein deutsches Jekyll? Kenne die Farbe gar nicht


----------



## ZweiP (20. Mai 2013)

Danke für eure Antworten. 

Ich werde mal dem Shop in Deutschland das Problem mal schildern und hoffentlich haben sie eine langlebige Lösung. Ich hatte vor Jahren schon einen Unfall und will nicht durch so einen Konstruktionsfehler nochmal ins Krankenhaus. Sicherheit geht vor. 

 @MasterJD: Ja es ist ein Jekyll Carbon aus 2012. So kannst du es finden. Die Farbe ist echt der Hammer. Finde ich. 

lg aus Wien


----------



## andi.m (20. Mai 2013)

MasterJD schrieb:


> Ist deins ein deutsches Jekyll? Kenne die Farbe gar nicht


Nein eins ausm Timbuktuland  

Man sollte vorher mal überlegen bevor man etwas schreibt. Das ist ein normales Jekyll Carbon 2...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (21. Mai 2013)

> Nein eins ausm Timbuktuland




Aus Mali


----------



## kantn-manuel (21. Mai 2013)

das blau gabs auf dem 2011er Alu 3 oder 4 auch! (auch in wien


----------



## andi.m (21. Mai 2013)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> das blau gabs auf dem 2011er Alu 3 oder 4 auch! (auch in wien



Nope, das war ein anderes blau weis  auch in Wien


----------



## kantn-manuel (21. Mai 2013)

andi.m schrieb:


> Nope, das war ein anderes blau weis  auch in Wien


da war auch gackbraun dabei ich weiss. steht ja daheim. aber beim photo der wippe sieht man den Rest des Rades nicht....unf auf meinem telefon siehts wie das blau aus 2011 aus. egal blau ist blau. gruen-weiss himod 1 thats the way to be!


----------



## MasterJD (21. Mai 2013)

andi.m schrieb:


>



danke für deine Wertschätzung


----------



## kantn-manuel (21. Mai 2013)

MasterJD schrieb:


> danke für deine Wertschätzung




nicht falsch verstehen, ich finde das "blau-weiss" sehr hübsch, das 2011er mit braun hat meine frau und ich fahre  mein berserker-green!


----------



## MasterJD (21. Mai 2013)

Dich meinte ich garnicht, finde beide Farben super


----------



## ZweiP (21. Mai 2013)

Für alle die noch immer nicht wissen wie das blaue Jekyll Carbon ausschaut.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (21. Mai 2013)

JackRackam schrieb:


> *Sorry aber das stimmt nicht.* Die Klemmung sitzt direkt auf der Achse, das Lager sitzt dahinter,
> Ferner reisst der Lack nicht ohne Grund. Ein Lackierfehler ist auszuschließen. (Lacke sind mein Beruf, glaub es...)
> Und rumkratzen würde ich nicht empfehlen. Was glaubst du denn was der Händler ihm sagt wenn er reklamieren will....



Also mir wäre mal kurz der Lack ab lieber um sicher zu sein, dass dort kein Riss ist sondern nur ein Verarbeitungsfehler der oberen Schicht. Bis das nämlich bearbeitet wird dauert es seine Zeit. Die passende RAL Farbe als Korrekturstift kann dir jeder cannondalehändler besorgen.

Wenn es dann tatsächlich ein riss ist, greift eh die Garantie. Paar mm lins und rechts des "risses" mit einer Rasierklinge entfernen macht den braten nicht fett und schafft Gewissheit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dende24 (23. Mai 2013)

Sagt mal, was wiegen Eure Bikes eigentlich?


----------



## d-lo (23. Mai 2013)

dende24 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, was wiegen Eure Bikes eigentlich?



Zuviel 
Ich denke, inzwischen um die 14,2 kg. Jekyll 4 2011 mit: 2fach(22/36/bash),  talas, mittlerem X0 Schaltwerk, X9 trigger, Subrosa Lenker, Ardent 2,4 vorn und hinten, KS Vario-Sattelstütze und bionicon C-guide


----------



## roli888 (23. Mai 2013)

dende24 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, was wiegen Eure Bikes eigentlich?



13.1kg, Jekyll Carbon 2 (Rahmen ist ein neuer aus 2013-Austausch), Reverb 125mm, X0 Schaltung (noch nicht am Bild), X7 Bremse, SQLab Liteville Sattel, Syntace Vector Carbon Lenker und Nukeproof Electron Flats, Reifen fahre ich tubeless.



Bei dem Laufradsatz wäre noch Potezial drinnen, denke da an ZTR Notubes Arch EX mit Sapim X-ray und Tune King/Kong


----------



## dende24 (23. Mai 2013)

wow, ich weis nicht wo bei mir die kilos stecken. gut, ich hab nen brooks b17 drauf, aber das kanns ja nich sein  werde nachher ma die laufräder wiegen, die müssen ja ne tonne wiegen :/


----------



## d-lo (23. Mai 2013)

Die Laufräder aus dem 4er aus 2011 sind wirklich sackeschwer, genauso wie die Kassette. Das sind die nächsten Punkte auf meiner Pimp-Liste.


----------



## dende24 (23. Mai 2013)

d-lo schrieb:


> Die Laufräder aus dem 4er aus 2011 sind wirklich sackeschwer, genauso wie die Kassette. Das sind die nächsten Punkte auf meiner Pimp-Liste.



Kassette hab ich mittlerweile ne HG80 drauf. aber zum wiegen bin ich heut nicht gekommen. Spare aber schon fleißig auf nen neuen LRS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CicliB (23. Mai 2013)

d-lo schrieb:


> Die Laufräder aus dem 4er aus 2011 sind wirklich sackeschwer, genauso wie die Kassette. Das sind die nächsten Punkte auf meiner Pimp-Liste.



Stimmt, der Lrs wiegt über 2200g.
Mein 4er 2011 Gr. M wiegt derzeit 14,6kg:
125 RS Reverb,
Bremsen und Schaltung usw. alles auf XT umgerüstet,
680er Easton Carbon Lenker,
SQ Lab 611 Sattel,
Conti MK 2 BCC (für den Bikepark mit RQ 2.4 BCC 100g mehr) vorn,
NN 2.4 Evo SS hinten,
Pedale Erdmann X-2 (345g)


----------



## dende24 (23. Mai 2013)

Also ich bin bei 14,5kg

der LRS wiegt um die 2200g. Hab derzeit nen 2.25er Draht Nobby drauf.
Die Tage kommt noch ne KS SUper Natural 125mm dazu.


----------



## Mr.Sound (23. Mai 2013)

13,7kg





Jetzt mit XT-Shifter zur Federwegsverstellung und neuem Dämpfer der deutlich anders funktioniert.

Rahmen	          Cannondale Jekyll Alu
Steuersatz	          Cannondale Tapered
Gabel	                  Bos Deville 170mm tapered
Dämpfer	          Fox Dyad RT2
Vorbau	          Syntace MegaForce 2 30mm
Lenker	          Easton Havoc Carbon
Griffe	                  Lizard Skinz Northshore
Sattel	          Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbinio Flow
Sattelstütze	  KindShock LEV 31,6/125mm
Sattelklemme	  NoName Schraubklemme
Trigger 10-fach	  Shimano XT
Schaltwerk	          Shimano XT
Pedale	          Straitline AMP Ltd.
Kurbel	          Shimano XT
Innenlager	          Reset BB24
Kettenblatt 2	  Straitline Chain Ring 34t.
Kassette	          Shimano XT 11-36Z
Kette	                  KMC 10SL
Kettenführung	  Shaman Drake Lite
Bremse HR	          Shimano XT
Bremsscheibe HR	  Magura Storm SL 180mm
Bremse VR	          Shimano XT
Bremsscheibe VR	  Magura Storm SL 180mm
HR                      Mavic Crossmax SX
VR                      Mavic Crossmax SX
Achse HR	         Syntace X12
Reifen HR	         WTB Weirwolf 2.3
Reifen VR	         Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2.35

Gruß Sven


----------



## CicliB (23. Mai 2013)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> 13,7kg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Würd mich mal für ein Foto an der Waage interessieren?!?


----------



## Mr.Sound (23. Mai 2013)

Mach ich 

Gruß Sven


----------



## yann.roux (23. Mai 2013)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> 13,7kg
> 
> und neuem Dämpfer der deutlich anders funktioniert.


Was war los mit dem alten Dämpfer?


----------



## Mr.Sound (23. Mai 2013)

Achja eben das typische... Leerweg, diesen dann durch Reset weg bekommen aber irgendwie bekam ich egal mit welchen Einstellungen keinen passenden Sag mehr hin und das Teil ist eben bei jeder Kleinigkeit durchgeknallt. Beim Händler auf ein neues Jekyll gesetzt und sofort den Unterschied gespürt. Darauf hin habe ich eben einen neuen Bestellt. Der alte wird demnächst eingeschickt. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## dende24 (24. Mai 2013)

Hab mal ne Liste gemacht und gleich mal nen paar Sachen dazu geschrieben wo ich Potenzial sehe und das Rad zu Zweckentfremden.
Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich Rahmengröße XL habe. Gibs da ne Tabelle was die Gewichte angeht?


----------



## andi.m (24. Mai 2013)

dende24 schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Liste gemacht und gleich mal nen paar Sachen dazu geschrieben wo ich Potenzial sehe und das Rad zu Zweckentfremden.
> Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich Rahmengröße XL habe. Gibs da ne Tabelle was die Gewichte angeht?



Die Nobby Nic kannst in die Mülltonne werfen. Ich wür niemals versuchen über einen Reifen gewicht zu spaaren! Meine wiegen jetzt 700g mehr als zuvor aber der grip und die Pannensicherheit sind brachial  btw, mein jekyll wiegt in L ca 14,5kg trotz X0 Gruppe, Tune Naben mit flow ex usw, aber who cares? komm ich halt ne minute später aufm Berg an und Berg ab gehts dann wie Sahne! Ich hab mit leichtbau an nem Enduro NUR schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (24. Mai 2013)

Bau dir den LRS auf Schlauchlos um, neue Reifen, bisschen Milch und fertig. Ist zwar auch ne 100+ Aktion, sparst aber bestimmt 0,5kg, mit wenig Glück und der richtigen Reifenwahl auch mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mojito_Mann (25. Mai 2013)

12,3 kg! Hi-Mod 2 2011.

Änderungen:
XTR 985 Schaltwerk
XTR Umwerfer
XTR 980 Kassette
XT Shifter
Easton Haven 2013 LRS
Easton Haven Carbon Lenker
Thomson Masterpiece Sattelstütze
mittleres und großes Kettenblatt durch 1 36er Race Face DH getauscht
2 x Schwalbe Hans Dampf Tubeless


----------



## Frorider86 (25. Mai 2013)

Der Carbonrahmen ist echt schicki 


...Suchbild 







Gewicht, Parts etc. ´spare ich mir an der Stelle mal.


Schnieke Grüße


----------



## andi.m (26. Mai 2013)

CicliB schrieb:


> Würd mich mal für ein Foto an der Waage interessieren?!?



Mich auch, ich hab nämlich leichtere Komponenten (bis auf die Lyrik) und hab 14,7kg auf der Waage


----------



## andi.m (26. Mai 2013)

Mojito_Mann schrieb:


> 12,3 kg! Hi-Mod 2 2011.



Nichts gegen dich, aber das kommt mir auch spanisch vor


----------



## Mojito_Mann (26. Mai 2013)

andi.m schrieb:


> nichts gegen dich, aber das kommt mir auch spanisch vor





Bitte...keine Ahnung wie ich das Bild drehen kann


----------



## andi.m (26. Mai 2013)

Mojito_Mann schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 252205
> 
> Bitte...keine Ahnung wie ich das Bild drehen kann [/quotea]
> 
> ...


----------



## dasphonk (26. Mai 2013)

Boah...jetzt hör mal auf. Was hat er denn davon, wenn er uns einen vormacht?


----------



## andi.m (26. Mai 2013)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Boah...jetzt hör mal auf. Was hat er denn davon, wenn er uns einen vormacht?



Weil mich das Interessiert wie man ein Jekyll auf so ein Gewicht bekommt...


----------



## Mojito_Mann (26. Mai 2013)

andi.m schrieb:


> Weil mich das Interessiert wie man ein Jekyll auf so ein Gewicht bekommt...



Ist doch ganz einfach! Ich glaube das Hi Mod 2 hatte ursprünglich so um die 12,9 kg. Parts die ich getauscht habe stehen ja oben. Alleine die Masterpiece, der Lenker, die XTR Kassette und tubeless machen schon einiges aus. Nicht zu vergessen der Easton LRS mit 1645 Gramm. Was der ursprüngliche Sun Ringle wiegt weiss ich nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AG85 (26. Mai 2013)

Versteh das Problem auch nicht... Is doch leicht erklärt mit den gewichtsreduzierungen von lrs (-400g), fehlenden Schläuchen (-300g) dem Wechsel der Kassette usw., Keine absenkbare sattelstütze... 
Das bisschen Milch in den Reifen kann man dann schon vernachlässigen ;-)


----------



## andi.m (26. Mai 2013)

Falls jmd auf der Suche nach einem grünen Jekyll 4 2012 in M ist, einfach mal bei mir per pn melden. Mein Händler hat noch ein wenig gebrauchtes übrig.


----------



## JackRackam (27. Mai 2013)

andi.m schrieb:


> Mich auch, ich hab nämlich leichtere Komponenten (bis auf die Lyrik) und hab 14,7kg auf der Waage



*Habe auch 14,3kg.*

Alleine der VR Conti Rubber Queen 2.4 UST wiegt rund 1 kg...... 
Dann die RS Lyrik, die Reverb,..... da wird das Rad schon mal schnell schwerer.
Wenn ich ein leichteres Rad fahren will nehme ich das Trigger.....


----------



## andi.m (27. Mai 2013)

JackRackam schrieb:


> *Habe auch 14,3kg.*
> 
> Alleine der VR Conti Rubber Queen 2.4 UST wiegt rund 1 kg......
> Dann die RS Lyrik, die Reverb,..... da wird das Rad schon mal schnell schwerer.
> Wenn ich ein leichteres Rad fahren will nehme ich das Trigger.....




Schönes HM hast  Ist das ein L?


----------



## JackRackam (27. Mai 2013)

Ja, ist ein L

In Abweichung zu den Bildern fahre ich nun einen kürzeren Vorbau (Truvativ aka) und nen breiteren Karbonlenker (Race Face) mit Crankbrothers Iodine Griffe und RQ 2.4 UST vorne.


----------



## Mr.Sound (27. Mai 2013)

Für die, die es nicht glauben wollen...bitte in groß schauen mim handy in der Werkstatt gemacht .





Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mojito_Mann (27. Mai 2013)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Für die, die es nicht glauben wollen...bitte in groß schauen mim handy in der Werkstatt gemacht .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man kann aber das Vorderrad nicht sehen
Also das Gewicht ist doch gut für ein Alu mit Reverb.
Was hast du eigentlich für ein Innenlager verbaut für die Shimano Kurbel?


----------



## Doozzer (27. Mai 2013)

Mojito_Mann schrieb:


> Man kann aber das Vorderrad nicht sehen
> Also das Gewicht ist doch gut für ein Alu mit Reverb.
> Was hast du eigentlich für ein Innenlager verbaut für die Shimano Kurbel?



Siehe hier:



Mr.Sound schrieb:


> *Innenlager              Reset BB24*


----------



## Mojito_Mann (27. Mai 2013)

Doozzer schrieb:


> Siehe hier:



Und? Zufrieden damit?


----------



## Doozzer (27. Mai 2013)

Mojito_Mann schrieb:


> Und? Zufrieden damit?


Da kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen, musst auf seine Antwort warten


----------



## Mojito_Mann (27. Mai 2013)

Doozzer schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen, musst auf seine Antwort warten



Oh ja, grad gesehen... Sorry!


----------



## andi.m (27. Mai 2013)

So, heute seit langem mal wieder das Wetter ausgenutzt  Hm keine Ahnung woher das viele Gewicht an meinem Bike kommt. Vllt haben die ja 1kg Gold im Rahmen versteckt


----------



## Mr.Sound (27. Mai 2013)

Mojito_Mann schrieb:


> Man kann aber das Vorderrad nicht sehen
> Also das Gewicht ist doch gut für ein Alu mit Reverb.
> Was hast du eigentlich für ein Innenlager verbaut für die Shimano Kurbel?



Ich verspreche es ist das VR aus der selben Serie wie das HR 
Es ist übrigens keine Reverb .... es ist eine KS Lev. Wie schon geschrieben das Reset BB24 



Mojito_Mann schrieb:


> Und? Zufrieden damit?



Bisher ja, und das ist jetzt glaube ich genauso alt wie die BB ****in 30 Lager gehalten haben also sehr zufrieden... laufen gut und verrecken nicht sofort  



andi.m schrieb:


> So, heute seit langem mal wieder das Wetter ausgenutzt  Hm keine Ahnung woher das viele Gewicht an meinem Bike kommt. Vllt haben die ja 1kg Gold im Rahmen versteckt



Wo bei dir soooo viel Mehrgewicht herkommt ist mir auch etwas ein Rätsel ... wobei ein paar stellen fallen mir irgendwie doch auf ... LRS(nicht ganz sicher Tubeless? Wieviel wiegt dein LRS?), Vorbau, Lenker, Bremsscheiben, Gabel Umwerfer + Gedöns. Und wo die Komponenten bei dir leichter sein sollen ausser die Gabel ? Bloß weil Sram draufsteht und teurer ist gleich leichter? Reifen dürften in etwa gleich sein eher bei mir sogar schwerer, mein Weirwolf wiegt ca. 920g und der Hans Dampf ca. 760g. Da punktest dann eben doch etwas mit dem Mountain King hinten. Vielleicht geht die Kern Waage aber doch falsch, ich wiege nur mit dieser (Komplett Bike) Aber klar ist diese Maschine geht auch mit ein paar Gramm hier und da mehr wie Hölle, macht wahrscheinlich der Lenkwinkel an dem alle rumnörgeln 

Mach doch mal ne Teileliste... dann kann man mal vergleichen, Pedale sind glaub auch noch ein Thema 

Bei dir war schönes Wetter ? Sei froh....auch wenn ich frei gehabt hätte wäre es nicht zu mehr gekommen als damit heim fahren  

Gruß Sven


----------



## andi.m (27. Mai 2013)

Okay dann liste ich mal auf:
Sram X0 Schaltwerk (long  )                                                     190g
Sram X0 trigger                                                                  232g
Sram X0 Umwerfer 2x10                                                                      130g
Trunativ x0 Kurbel BB30 2x10                                          800g inkl. Lager
Rock Shox Reverb 420                                                                          520g
MRP Kettenführung (alu)                                                                    130g
Rock Shox Lyrik RC2L Coil U-Turn 2011                                  2426g
Shimano XTR Trail Bremse mit ICE Tec Belege und Scheiben   (203/180mm)                                                                     935g
pro atherton Lenker                                                            280g
ZTR Flow EX, Tune King Kong, Sapim XC-Ray                          1595g
Conti Rubberqueen Protection 2.4                                          870g
Conti Mountainking 2.4 Protection                                          680g
Specialized phenom Carbon Sattel                                          192g
Shimano XT Kasette                                                            338g
Trunativ Holzfeller 50mm                                                      200g
Pedale                                                                              480g


Gewichte sind alles Herstellerangaben. Damit wäre ich bei 9998g an Anbauteilen


----------



## dende24 (27. Mai 2013)

andi.m schrieb:


> Gewichte sind alles Herstellerangaben. Damit wäre ich bei 9998g an Anbauteilen



Laut meiner Liste bin ich bei 10,5kg



Aber Tubeless kanns doch auch nicht sein.
Ich fahre z.B. günstig-Schläuche von Geax, da wiegt einer 145g.
Wenn du jetzt bei der gleichen Bereifung bleibst und die Schläuche durch Milch ersetzt, komsmt du auf 170g Ersparnis (wenn man von 60ml pro reifen ausgeht)


----------



## andi.m (27. Mai 2013)

Hab ca 80ml Milch pro Reifen, und da die Dichte nicht 1g/ml beträgt könntens nicht mehr wie 160g sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Sound (27. Mai 2013)

andi.m schrieb:


> Okay dann liste ich mal auf:
> Sram X0 Schaltwerk (long  )                                                     190g
> Sram X0 trigger                                                                  232g
> Sram X0 Umwerfer 2x10                                                                      130g
> ...



Ich liste mal mit 

Rahmen	 Cannondale Jekyll Alu
Steuersatz	 Cannondale Tapered
Gabel	 Bos Deville 170mm tapered 2080gr.
Dämpfer	 Fox Dyad RT2
Vorbaau	 Syntace MegaForce 2 30mm 113gr.
Lenker	 Easton Havoc Carbon235gr.
Griffe	 Lizard Skinz Northshoreca. 100gr.
Sattel	 Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbinio Flow125gr.
Sattelstütze	 KindShock LEV 31,6/125mm580gr.
Sattelklemme	 NoName Schraubklemme ca.45gr.
Trigger 10-fach	 Shimano XT 120gr.
Schaltwerk	 Shimano XT 257gr.
Pedale	 Straitline AMP Ltd. 324gr.
Kurbel	 Shimano XT 615gr.
Innenlager	 Reset BB24 83gr.
Kettenblatt 2	 Straitline Chain Ring 34t. 40gr.
Kassette	 Shimano XT 11-36Z 339gr.
Kette	 KMC 10SL 244gr.
Kettenführung	 Shaman Drake Lite 120gr.
Bremse HR	 Shimano XT289gr.
Bremsscheibe HR	 Magura Storm SL 180mm 118gr.
Bremse VR	 Shimano XT 279gr.
Bremsscheibe VR	 Magura Storm SL 180mm 116gr.
Bremsadaper + Schrauben 100gr.
HR Mavic Crossmax SX
VR Mavic Crossmax SX zusammen 1800gr.
Achse HR	 Syntace X12
Reifen HR	 WTB Weirwolf 2.3 930gr.
Reifen VR	 Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2.35 784gr

Summasummarum 9836gr. Das was ich gewogen habe eben eingetragen ansonsten Herstellerangabe (meisst sind die Herstellerangaben ja nieriger als das reale Gewicht)

Und wenn ich jetzt richtig gesehen habe haste Kette, Griffe und Sattelklemme vergessen 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Walter2911 (28. Mai 2013)

Was wiegt eigentlich eure RS Lyrik?

Habe gerade eine 2010 160, Coil, U-Turn, MiCo gekauft und die wiegt 2518g! mit Steckachse!
Ohne Steckachse wiegt sie 2422g
Was dem normalen Gewicht entsprechen würde. 

Kommt mir doch etwas schwer vor, oder?


----------



## JackRackam (28. Mai 2013)

Walter2911 schrieb:


> Was wiegt eigentlich eure RS Lyrik?
> 
> Habe gerade eine 2010 160, Coil, U-Turn, MiCo gekauft und die wiegt 2518g! mit Steckachse!
> Ohne Steckachse wiegt sie 2422g
> ...



na ja - ist ja auch größer dimensioniert (34 statt 32mm Standrohre bei der Fox) und Stahlfeder statt Luftfeder. Das wiegt eben. Aber dafür hat sie auch eine andere Performance durch die Mission Control High-/Low-Speed Druckstufe.


----------



## Walter2911 (28. Mai 2013)

35 statt 32mm Standrohre.  sehen echt fett aus!

Mit 700g mehr Gewicht habe ich eh gerechnet. Aber die Hersteller Angaben liegen bei 2422g mit Achse. Schon klar, dass die eben eh nie stimmen! 
Deshalb wollte ich fragen was eure so wiegen? 

Danke! 

 @Andi:
Vielleicht ist deine Lyrik ja auch schwerer. Angeblich +46g für den 1,5"
Und der LRS kommt mir auch sehr leicht vor! Auch wenn die Tune superleichte Naben sind! Hätte den mindest auf 1650g geschätzt!
Meine Reverb 350mm wiegt 556g. Die 420mm ist ein paar Gramm schwerer.
Sonst kannst du dich an die Werte vom IBC "Teile auf die Waage halten".

Gruß


----------



## roli888 (28. Mai 2013)

Ist zwar kein Jekyll aber trotzdem nicht schlecht oder


```

```


----------



## Mr.Sound (28. Mai 2013)

Hä??? Speiseeis gibts im jeweiligen Fred. Wenn wenigstens der Hersteller stimmen würde... ausserdem isses aufgebaut wie jedes andere eigentlich auch

Gruß Sven


----------



## andi.m (28. Mai 2013)

@_Andi_:
Vielleicht ist deine Lyrik ja auch schwerer. Angeblich +46g für den 1,5"
Und der LRS kommt mir auch sehr leicht vor! Auch wenn die Tune superleichte Naben sind!

Gruß[/quote]
Hi, das Gewicht des LRS stimmt aufs Gramm  (Hab ich so gewogen mit einer Laborwaage) Die Speichen sind halt sehr leicht.

Die Lyrik kann ja auch etwas mehr wiegen, Aber das darf im Verhältnis zu Mr.Sound kein Kilo differenz betragen 

Meine Kette wiegt 300g und die grips weiß ich grad nicht


----------



## Matze. (28. Mai 2013)

Also mir gefällt das Specialized überhaupt nicht ich finde es fast so schlimm wie die Rennräder der Marke, da übertreffen sie an Hässlichkeit alle anderen Hersteller...


Wenn ihr da so bei den Laufrädern tunt, was haben die Felgen bei euch für eine Maulweite?


----------



## dende24 (28. Mai 2013)

Die Flow EX haben 25mm und die Crossmax SX 21mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dende24 (29. Mai 2013)

Also ich habe mich jetzt dazu entschlossen auf 2fach umzubauen. Bin mir allerdings noch unschlüssig ob 36 oder 38 Zähne.
Empfehlt ihr eine Kettenführung zu montieren oder sollte es so gehen? Wenn ja, welche?


----------



## andi.m (29. Mai 2013)

dende24 schrieb:


> Also ich habe mich jetzt dazu entschlossen auf 2fach umzubauen. Bin mir allerdings noch unschlüssig ob 36 oder 38 Zähne.
> Empfehlt ihr eine Kettenführung zu montieren oder sollte es so gehen? Wenn ja, welche?




Schraub doch einfach das Große ab und leg nen distanzring unter die Schraueben. Dann fährst das Kettenblatt solange bis es nichtmehr geht und machst danach ein 36 drauf. So mach ichs auch. Hab ne MRP 2x Kettenführung drann geschraubt und funzt.


----------



## d-lo (29. Mai 2013)

dende24 schrieb:


> Also ich habe mich jetzt dazu entschlossen auf 2fach umzubauen. Bin mir allerdings noch unschlüssig ob 36 oder 38 Zähne.
> Empfehlt ihr eine Kettenführung zu montieren oder sollte es so gehen? Wenn ja, welche?



Ich fahr 22/36 mit Bash und Bionicon C-guide. Funzt perfekt


----------



## dende24 (29. Mai 2013)

Jut, wollt nur Eure Empfehlung zu den Kettenblättern hören. Ich wär nämlich auch zum 36er tendiert, aber nen Kumpel meinte 38er passt besser.
Beim 36er sollte doch der 3faqch Umwerfer noch ausreichen oder? Hab was von schlechter Schaltperformance gelesen.


----------



## andi.m (29. Mai 2013)

dende24 schrieb:


> Jut, wollt nur Eure Empfehlung zu den Kettenblättern hören. Ich wär nämlich auch zum 36er tendiert, aber nen Kumpel meinte 38er passt besser.
> Beim 36er sollte doch der 3faqch Umwerfer noch ausreichen oder? Hab was von schlechter Schaltperformance gelesen.




Der 3 fach Umwerfer geht, kannst aber auch nen 2 fach drauf bauen. Hab nen 2 fach und nach einer Kleiner Bearbeitung der Umwerferaufnahme passt die kettenlinie jetzt perfekt


----------



## Doozzer (29. Mai 2013)

Ah super das es gerade angesprochen wird, wollte ich eh ansprechen.
Ich will auch auf zweifach umrüsten + bash+kefü.

Der plan ist wie folgt:
- 36-Blatt kaufen
- Rockring und ZweiG von GJunkies kaufen
- x9 umwerfer von 3fach auf 2fach begrenzen
- Kurbel FSA Afterburner behalten und statt großem Kettenblatt den bash fahren

Nur bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich die ZweiG fahren kann. Brauche ja die iscg Version und mit meiner Kettenlinie von 55mm und innenlager breite 73mm müsste das ja passen. Aber ich frage mich ob ich die backplate der ZweiG noch zwischen die FSA Kurbel und Rahmen bekommen, wenn ich sie normal montiere. Weil ich habe da ja, wie schon öfters diskutiert, nur 2mm platz zwischen tretlagergehäuse und kleinem Blatt und ich vermute, dass dann irgendwas schleift.

Hat da schon jemand genauere Erfahrung gemacht mit der Kombi aus Kurbel und KeFü?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dende24 (29. Mai 2013)

andi.m schrieb:


> Der 3 fach Umwerfer geht, kannst aber auch nen 2 fach drauf bauen. Hab nen 2 fach und nach einer Kleiner Bearbeitung der Umwerferaufnahme passt die kettenlinie jetzt perfekt



Naja solange der 3fach noch seine Dienste verrichtet werd ich den erstmal behalten.
Welche Aufnahme braucht man fürs Jekyll? ICSG oder ICSG05?


----------



## Mr.Sound (29. Mai 2013)

Iscg bzw auch iscg03 oder old genannt

Gruß Sven


----------



## Puls220 (29. Mai 2013)

Ich kann SLX 2-Fach Kurbel (36/22) mit selbstgebasteltem Bionicon Clon empfehlen. 

Stabiler Schlüsselring + PVC-Schlauch mit Kabelbindern unten an der Zugführung verhindert Chainsuck und Kettenabwurf.


----------



## Frorider86 (29. Mai 2013)

Doozzer schrieb:


> Nur bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich die ZweiG fahren kann. Brauche ja die iscg Version und mit meiner Kettenlinie von 55mm und innenlager breite 73mm müsste das ja passen. Aber ich frage mich ob ich die backplate der ZweiG noch zwischen die FSA Kurbel und Rahmen bekommen, wenn ich sie normal montiere. Weil ich habe da ja, wie schon öfters diskutiert, nur 2mm platz zwischen tretlagergehäuse und kleinem Blatt und ich vermute, dass dann irgendwas schleift.
> 
> Hat da schon jemand genauere Erfahrung gemacht mit der Kombi aus Kurbel und KeFü?



Ich fahre die ZweiG mit der SLX und es passt


----------



## Doozzer (31. Mai 2013)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> Ich fahre die ZweiG mit der SLX und es passt



SLX ist halt nicht gleich Afterburner. Ich weiß nämlich nicht, ob dieser kleine Spalt von 2mm reicht für die Backplate, ohne dass weder die Kette noch irgendwelche anderen Teile schleifen, hängen bleiben oder sonst was...


----------



## Frorider86 (31. Mai 2013)

Der Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl:
Nimm die SLX Kurbel und lass den FSA Rotz liegen


----------



## dende24 (31. Mai 2013)

Wenn noch jemand ne MRP 2x zum Schnapperpreis braucht


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (31. Mai 2013)

Hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht und die Lagerschalen am Tretlager ausgeschlagen...







Anfang November gekauft... kann doch echt nicht sein... jetzt kommen Lager von SKF rein... gedichtet


----------



## dasphonk (1. Juni 2013)

Wieso gehst Du damit nicht zum Händler, wenn Du es erst im November gekauft hast?

Ist es ein Alurahmen? Das Thema hatten wir hier schon mal. Die Alurahmen haben nämlich kein Loch, durch das Wasser ablaufen kann.

Ansonsten gebe ich Dir Recht....das kann eigentlich nach der Zeit noch nicht sein!


----------



## Doozzer (1. Juni 2013)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> Der Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl:
> Nimm die SLX Kurbel und lass den FSA Rotz liegen


Zum Einen sind das eine paar mehr Umkosten  und zum anderen kann ich mich nicht entscheiden, wie ich dann die SLX in BB30 bekomme. Will aber auch keine 130â¬ fÃ¼r die Reset Lager bezahlen... Adapter einkleben oder Shims benutzen ist ja immer etwas tricky, zumindest spÃ¤ter bei der Demontage

Edit: GÃ¼nstig wÃ¤ren diese hier: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26781_BB30XC-Innenlager-.html Erfahrungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael_H (1. Juni 2013)

Hi,

ich fahre seit 4500 km diese Lösung:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a48918/bb30-reduzierschale-fuer-shimano.html
Die habe ich bei Ebay für ca. 20 EUR geschossen. Bis jetzt ohne irgendwelche Probleme. Vorteil: Die original BB30 Lager bleiben drin, es besteht nicht das Risiko sich den Rahmen kaputt zu machen.


----------



## Doozzer (1. Juni 2013)

Michael_H schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich fahre seit 4500 km diese Lösung:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a48918/bb30-reduzierschale-fuer-shimano.html
> Die habe ich bei Ebay für ca. 20 EUR geschossen. Bis jetzt ohne irgendwelche Probleme. Vorteil: Die original BB30 Lager bleiben drin, es besteht nicht das Risiko sich den Rahmen kaputt zu machen.



Und wie genau verwendet man die? Einkleben? oder nur eingesetzt?


----------



## Michael_H (1. Juni 2013)

Doozzer schrieb:


> Und wie genau verwendet man die? Einkleben? oder nur eingesetzt?



Die werden nur eingesetzt, sitzen aber recht stramm.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (1. Juni 2013)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Wieso gehst Du damit nicht zum Händler, wenn Du es erst im November gekauft hast?
> 
> Ist es ein Alurahmen? Das Thema hatten wir hier schon mal. Die Alurahmen haben nämlich kein Loch, durch das Wasser ablaufen kann.
> 
> Ansonsten gebe ich Dir Recht....das kann eigentlich nach der Zeit noch nicht sein!



Weil sowas beim Händler zur Zeit einfach zu lange dauert... es ist Saison!

Das Loch wird nicht gebraucht... hab ich Anfangs aber auch vermutet. Wo soll denn Wasser eintreten am Rahmen? Die Lager waren wohl schon länger durch und dadurch hat sich schmodder drin gesammelt... auf die Lager sind keine Garantie, da Verschleißteile. Lohnt sich nicht da was zu reklamieren... Kosten wären einfach zu hoch. Neue Lager selber rein und gut ist!


----------



## JackRackam (2. Juni 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> * Das Loch wird nicht gebraucht*... hab ich Anfangs aber auch vermutet. Wo soll denn Wasser eintreten am Rahmen? Die Lager waren wohl schon länger durch und *dadurch hat sich schmodder drin gesammelt*... auf die Lager sind keine Garantie, da Verschleißteile.



 ... du übertriffst dich in deiner eigenen Unlogik.

a) Rahmen mit  klassisch geklemmter Sattelstütze haben schon seit  Jahrzehnten ein Loch  im Tretlagergehäuse. Warum wohl?

b) Ist hier im Thread jemand mit Carbonrahmen, dem sein Lager verrostet ist? Nein - denn das hat ein Loch.

c) Dein Schmodder ist Korrosionsreste. Und selbst wenn es Schmodder wäre, wie kommt der rein? Und wenn der rein kommt, dann kommt auch Wasser rein. Und dieses Wasser ließ dein Lager rosten.

Und wenn du nicht glaubst ist das deine Sache. Mir geht es dann um die anderen hier im Forum. Die sollen deinem Irrglauben nicht folgen.

Ich fahre das Rad nicht nur bei staubtrockenen Bedingungen sondern auch bei Nässe und Schnee und das Tretlager ist voll i.O.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (2. Juni 2013)

JackRackam schrieb:


> ... du übertriffst dich in deiner eigenen Unlogik.
> 
> a) Rahmen mit  klassisch geklemmter Sattelstütze haben schon seit  Jahrzehnten ein Loch  im Tretlagergehäuse. Warum wohl?
> 
> ...



Wundersamerweise ist das Lager auf der Antriebsseite das zermalene... das gegenüberliegende war frei von Korrosion und läuft fast noch rund... 

Da ich das vor kurzem schonmal die Kurbel ab hatte, hab ich nun den Vergleich.


----------



## kailer (2. Juni 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Das Loch wird nicht gebraucht... hab ich Anfangs aber auch vermutet. Wo soll denn Wasser eintreten am Rahmen?



Das Wasser tritt an sämtlichen unverschlossenen Rahmenöffungen ein, vor allem oben an der Sattelstütze. Das Wasser vom Boden wird an die Unterseite des Sattels gespritzt und tropft dann in das Sattelrohr ab. Bei dem Wetter dieses Jahr kommen so schnell einige ml zusammen. Im Wasser liegende Lager fangen schon nach ein paar Tagen an zu korrodieren, da braucht's kein halbes Jahr. Ob das ein Garantiefall ist, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln, eine verrostete Kette kann man auch nicht reklamieren. Bei Übergabe war das Lager ja in Ordnung. 

Man kann die Sattelstütze unten verschließen, z.B. mit einem Sektkorken (kein Witz). Dann hat man den Dreck nur in der Stütze.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (2. Juni 2013)

kailer schrieb:


> Man kann die Sattelstütze unten verschließen, z.B. mit einem Sektkorken (kein Witz). Dann hat man den Dreck nur in der Stütze.



Hab aber 'ne Reverb drin... und die sollte zu sein. Vermute mal eher, dass das Wasser und Salz durch das defekte Tretlager eingetreten ist, der innere Ring ist ja gebrochen.


----------



## Frorider86 (2. Juni 2013)

Man...das scheiß Wasser kommt durch das Sattelrohr. So dicht klemmt die Kacke nicht, als dass da nie Wasser durch kommt. 
Ende der Diskussion ! 

Habe mein Rahmen auch anbohren lassen. Meine Lager haben 6 Monate halten....die waren total verrostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (2. Juni 2013)

d-lo schrieb:


> Servus, mal zwei kurze Fragen zu den Huber-Bushings (vielleicht sind sie auch ein bisschen doof):



Hallo, habe auch mal noch eine doofe Frage zu den Huber Bushings. Welche Maße brauche ich, und welche Werkzeuge sollte man haben (mitbestellen) wenn man die selbst einbauen will?

Danke!


----------



## Mr.Sound (2. Juni 2013)

Mal was ganz anderes, hat jemand schon mal ein 650B HR ins Jekyll gesteckt und kann dazu etwas sagen ? 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Puls220 (2. Juni 2013)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes, hat jemand schon mal ein 650B HR ins Jekyll gesteckt und kann dazu etwas sagen ?
> 
> Gruß Sven



Bei mir hinterlässt der Rubberqueen 2.4 bereits Schleifspuren am Sitzrohr - mehr Umfang geht eh nicht...


----------



## lahura (2. Juni 2013)

Hi,

also meine Lager sahen ähnlich aus wie die von NoIDEaFOraNAme,
allerdings erst nach ca. 6000km.

Denke nicht das am Sattelrohr soviel, wenn überhaupt Wasser eintreten kann. Die meisten fetten oder schmieren die Sattelstütze und da kommt normalerweise dann nichts rein.

Hab jetzt mal ein Reset Innenlager verbaut, mal schauen wie die Lager dann aussehen!?

Hier einpaar Bilder:


----------



## andi.m (2. Juni 2013)

Heute schönen Spaß bei dem Wetter gehabt


----------



## Mr.Sound (2. Juni 2013)

Hey Andi haste jetzt 2 Jekylls ?

Bei mir gibts was von gestern absolute Regenfahrt aber trotzdem lustig... es war so nass das, daß Bike schon wieder sauber wurde 









Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi.m (2. Juni 2013)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Hey Andi haste jetzt 2 Jekylls ?Gruß Sven



Nene  Kumpel war hier, der hat auch eins.. aber bei uns fahren viele jekylls in der Runde


----------



## andi.m (2. Juni 2013)

Ich musste heute mal wieder feststellen was für eine klasse Gabel die Sektor Coil ist!! die kann auf dem Niveau der teuren Modelle gut mithalten


----------



## Mr.Sound (2. Juni 2013)

Na wenn du die Dämpfung nicht unbedingt brauchst und auf den einen cm Federweg verzichten kannst. Sind bestimmt wieder 3-400gr. Gewichtsersparnis drin  

 @Puls220 die RQ ist auch ein Ballon. Aber trotzdem danke für die Info.

 @lahura schade das die Rot töne so unterschiedlich sind. Schönes Bike 

Gruß Sven


----------



## chorge (2. Juni 2013)

Grad schee war's!! 2 Wochen biken mit meiner besseren Hälfte in Finale und im Esterel-Massiv...


----------



## andi.m (3. Juni 2013)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Na wenn du die Dämpfung nicht unbedingt brauchst und auf den einen cm Federweg verzichten kannst. Sind bestimmt wieder 3-400gr. Gewichtsersparnis drin
> 
> Gruß Sven



600g wärens aber die 175er lyrik bleibt drinn  die harmoniert einfach zu gut mit dem hinterbau... Ich mein einfach das die sektor preis leistungs techn. fast unschlagbar ist.


----------



## roli888 (3. Juni 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Grad schee war's!! 2 Wochen biken mit meiner besseren Hälfte in Finale und im Esterel-Massiv...



Hallo Chorge

Darf ich fragen warum du jetzt an beiden Bikes einen Kindshock Lev benutzt?


----------



## chorge (3. Juni 2013)

150mm ohne Kabellasso, und bessere Funktion als die Reverb! Hat letztendlich auch Sinje überzeugt, so dass sie gewechselt hat...


----------



## iNSANE! (3. Juni 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Grad schee war's!! 2 Wochen biken mit meiner besseren Hälfte in Finale und im Esterel-Massiv...



Geil - und wusste ich's doch! Ihr seid mir am Montag entgegen gekommen als ich mit meiner besseren Hälfte nach Le Manie hochgetreten hab 

P.S. Hast Du ggf. einen Tipp bzgl. der Huber Bushings? Welche brauch ich?


----------



## chorge (3. Juni 2013)

Hi!
Sorry, hab dich nicht erkannt... Montag wann?! Waren Anfang letzter Woche nämlich zwischendurch ein Paar Tage im Esterel-Massiv! Montag vor zwei Wochen kann aber sein, da wir zunächst eine Woche in Finale waren, dann ab dem WE 4 Tage in Frankreich, und Mittwoch dann wieder nach Finale sind, da ich Samstag meine Leihgabel beim Shop beim Freeride-Shuttle zurückgeben musste...
Nicht fragen warum... (Hab meine Fox kurz mal zwischenzerstört!) *SMILE*

Sorry - die Huber-Maße hab ich grad nicht im Kopf...


----------



## Deleted 229440 (4. Juni 2013)

Ahoi ich habe ein 2012 Jekyll 2 und will eine andere Kurbel dranmachen. Momentan montiert: SRAM S2210, 38/24 Zähne Kettenblätter, Bash Guard (Quelle).

Die Kurbel meiner Träume ist die Rotor 3D Plus. Diese gibts noch relativ günstig unter 400 eur und die ist für BB30 vorbereitet. 

Weiss einer welche Länge ich da nehmen muss und ob diese Kurbel easy reinpasst? Es gibt 175, 172,5 und 170mm. Muss ich event. die Kette kürzen? Brauche ich sonstige Washer und Adapter? 

Und ist die Kurbel überhaupt All Mountain tauglich (ich denke doch schon..). Bin für Alternativvorschläge offen, die gut aussehen. 1 bis 2 Kettenblätter reichen. Werde ein XX Schaltwerk verbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui_Jim (4. Juni 2013)

Wegen der Huber Bushings:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10404442#post10404442
So hab ich auch bestellt und hat wunderbar geklappt. Unbedingt das Montagetool für 7 Euro mitbestellen...
Die Teile sind der Knaller, das fühlt sich an wie ein anderer Dämpfer, Super Absprechverhalten...


----------



## Puls220 (4. Juni 2013)

Die 'richtige' Kurbellänge hängt nur von Deinen persönlichen Vorlieben, Deiner Schrittlänge und ggf. dem Einsatzzweck (Bodenfreiheit) ab - alle sind zum Rahmen kompatibel. 175mm ist ein sinnvolles Standardmaß, einige Hersteller verbauen an kleinen Rahmengrößen kürzere Kurbeln als an großen ...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (4. Juni 2013)

pastajunkie schrieb:


> Wegen der Huber Bushings:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10404442#post10404442
> So hab ich auch bestellt und hat wunderbar geklappt. Unbedingt das Montagetool für 7 Euro mitbestellen...
> Die Teile sind der Knaller, das fühlt sich an wie ein anderer Dämpfer, Super Absprechverhalten...



Aber die dreiteilige Version bestellen, die ist stabiler als die zweiteilige, die Buchse ist durchgehend!


----------



## d-lo (4. Juni 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Aber die dreiteilige Version bestellen, die ist stabiler als die zweiteilige, die Buchse ist durchgehend!



Die dreiteiligen passen ins Jekyll  Aha...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (4. Juni 2013)

d-lo schrieb:


> Die dreiteiligen passen ins Jekyll  Aha...



Warum nicht?

Andere Sache... kann mir jemand bitte das Maß der Tretlagerachse im Jekyll nennen (aktuell mit Kefü)... dummerweise habe ich nach dem Einschlagen der neuen Lager mir beim montieren die Kurbelschraube der SRAM S1400 Kurbel an der Antriebsseite abgerissen  wohl etwas meine Hebelkräfte unterschätzt.

Nunja, mir flink eine neue Kurbel bestellt ( X9 ) und dann beim auspacken festgestellt, dass die Achse schmaler ist... muss ich mir jetzt ne Extrabreite neue Kurbel bestellen? Find aber bei den einzelnen Händlern keine mit breiter Achse... bzw... oder ist das nun ein Sondermaß wegen der Kettenführung?

Andere Sache... mit welchem Werkzeug bekomme ich die Abdeckung der defekten Kontermutter nun ab... nach links rausdrehen hat mit einem Nabenschlüssel geklappt... jetzt sitzt die aber fest  die Kontermutter inklusive Sicherungsscheibe gibt es so als Ersatzteil für ein paar Euro, besser als ne neue Kurbel, die gekaufte geht direkt Retour!


----------



## Deleted 229440 (4. Juni 2013)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Die 'richtige' Kurbellänge hängt nur von Deinen persönlichen Vorlieben, Deiner Schrittlänge und ggf. dem Einsatzzweck (Bodenfreiheit) ab - alle sind zum Rahmen kompatibel. 175mm ist ein sinnvolles Standardmaß, einige Hersteller verbauen an kleinen Rahmengrößen kürzere Kurbeln als an großen ...



Danke für den Tipp. Also ich habe am meisten Spass in unwegsamen Gelände, wenn ich nur Forstwege fahren würde, hätte ich mir auch ein Flash holen können, von daher frage ich mich ob eben in unwegsamen Gelände (Alpen) bei der Rahmengröße L 175mm oder doch weniger Sinn machen würde..?


----------



## dende24 (4. Juni 2013)

Hab mal den Moment genutzt, dass das Wasser nicht von oben, sondern von unten kommt.


----------



## kailer (5. Juni 2013)

Nochmal zu den Huber buashings: Kann bitte jemand die Maße posten, die man bei der Bestellung angibt? Oben im Thread ist das ein bisschen wirr... Und gibt es dreiteilige Buchsen nun erst ab 40mm oder auch schon drunter?



gattler schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Also ich habe am meisten Spass in unwegsamen Gelände, wenn ich nur Forstwege fahren würde, hätte ich mir auch ein Flash holen können, von daher frage ich mich ob eben in unwegsamen Gelände (Alpen) bei der Rahmengröße L 175mm oder doch weniger Sinn machen würde..?



Die Kurbellänge ist bei "all mountain" bikes nur abhängig von deiner Schrittlänge, ich fahre mit 92cm eine 180er Kurbel (Jekyll ist in L). Ein durchschnittlicher L Fahrer sollte normalerweise mit einer 175er gut klarkommen. 
Allerdings würde ich an deinem Radl fast alles tauschen, aber nicht die Kurbel. Das ist eine umgelabelte X.0, ein Schritt nach oben wäre allenfalls noch die Cannondale Hollowgram SL. 
Die wichtigsten Tuningmassnahmen, auch vor dem Schaltwerk, wären für mich Lenker/Vorbau (breiter/kürzer/evtl. leichter), Gabel (steifer, bessere Dämpfung), Laufräder (breiter, stabiler, evtl. leichter). Und wenn du das Schaltwerk tauscht, dann unbedingt gegen ein gedämpftes.


----------



## andi.m (5. Juni 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Nunja, mir flink eine neue Kurbel bestellt ( X9 ) und dann beim auspacken festgestellt, dass die Achse schmaler ist... muss ich mir jetzt ne Extrabreite neue Kurbel bestellen? Find aber bei den einzelnen Händlern keine mit breiter Achse... bzw... oder ist das nun ein Sondermaß wegen der Kettenführung?



Ganz normal  das nennt man q-faktor... meine x0 ist noch schmaler! Warum sollte das nicht funzen? einfach den beigelegten adapter für die breite nehmen und dann geht das 100%


Wie kann man eine Kurbelschraube abbrechen????  50nm ist das richtmaß... wenn du den schlüssel natürlich anziehst wie zb radschrauben vom auto dann wundert mich nixmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 229440 (5. Juni 2013)

kailer schrieb:


> Die Kurbellänge ist bei "all mountain" bikes nur abhängig von deiner Schrittlänge, ich fahre mit 92cm eine 180er Kurbel (Jekyll ist in L). Ein durchschnittlicher L Fahrer sollte normalerweise mit einer 175er gut klarkommen.
> Allerdings würde ich an deinem Radl fast alles tauschen, aber nicht die Kurbel. Das ist eine umgelabelte X.0, ein Schritt nach oben wäre allenfalls noch die Cannondale Hollowgram SL.
> Die wichtigsten Tuningmassnahmen, auch vor dem Schaltwerk, wären für mich Lenker/Vorbau (breiter/kürzer/evtl. leichter), Gabel (steifer, bessere Dämpfung), Laufräder (breiter, stabiler, evtl. leichter). Und wenn du das Schaltwerk tauscht, dann unbedingt gegen ein gedämpftes.



Super Infos - Danke Dir, wirklich hilfreich! Kann man hier kein Karma vergeben oder so? 

Also ich wollte eine Rotor 3D Plus dranbauen, die dürfte die X0 ausstechen. Mir gefällt der SRAM Schriftzug einfach überhaupt nicht, aber viel. kleb ich ihn einfach ab.

Schaltwerk habe ich hier ein XX Middle Cage liegen, ist ja kaum vorstellbar, dass nun die Type2 X9 und X0 besser sind als mein XX. Naja egal, verkauf ich das und hol mir das Saint oder X0 - zu was würdest Du mir raten?

Lenker ist schon da, der Easton Havoc, Vorbau habe ich noch k.P. welchen.

Bei Gabeln fällt mir nur eine DT Swiss XMM ein, was gibts denn da noch feines in der 150mm Kategorie? Ich dachte eine Fox Talas ist schon Top of the Mountain? 

Die Sun Ringle / Black Flag Laufräder sind so gut wie verkauft und ich schwanke zwischen Hope/ZTR oder American Classic AM. 

Für Deine Meinung zu dem Material wäre ich dankbar. Unfassbare Materialschlacht...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (5. Juni 2013)

andi.m schrieb:


> Ganz normal  das nennt man q-faktor... meine x0 ist noch schmaler! Warum sollte das nicht funzen? einfach den beigelegten adapter für die breite nehmen und dann geht das 100%
> 
> 
> Wie kann man eine Kurbelschraube abbrechen????  50nm ist das richtmaß... wenn du den schlüssel natürlich anziehst wie zb radschrauben vom auto dann wundert mich nixmer



Bei der neuen Kurbel hat das kleine Kettenblatt an den Schrauben der Kettenführung gehangen... kein Treten möglich... ist der Q-Faktor irgendwo ersichtlich?

Ich hab einfach zu feste abgezogen... Lehrgeld bezahlt


----------



## chorge (5. Juni 2013)

Also die SRAM-Kurbel würd ich dir abkaufen @gattler


----------



## andi.m (5. Juni 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Bei der neuen Kurbel hat das kleine Kettenblatt an den Schrauben der Kettenführung gehangen... kein Treten möglich... ist der Q-Faktor irgendwo ersichtlich?
> 
> Ich hab einfach zu feste abgezogen... Lehrgeld bezahlt




Hast auch den richtigen abstandshalter verbaut und nicht einfach denen  alten genommen? Da ist eine anleitung dabei welchen spacer man für welche breite nehmen soll... kleine abweichen funktionieren nichtmehr.. so wie sich das für mich anhört hast du zwischen spider und tretlager nüschts


----------



## Deleted 229440 (5. Juni 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Also die SRAM-Kurbel würd ich dir abkaufen @gattler



Da ich so gut wie alle Teile upgraden will, bin ich sogar grad am überlegen das ganze Bike (Jekyll 2 Carbon 2012, schwarzweiss) zu verkaufen und mir ein Rahmenset zu besorgen.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (5. Juni 2013)

andi.m schrieb:


> Hast auch den richtigen abstandshalter verbaut und nicht einfach denen  alten genommen? Da ist eine anleitung dabei welchen spacer man für welche breite nehmen soll... kleine abweichen funktionieren nichtmehr.. so wie sich das für mich anhört hast du zwischen spider und tretlager nüschts



Die neue Achse ist kürzer als die alte! Da bringen die Abstandhalter nix!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi.m (5. Juni 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Die neue Achse ist kürzer als die alte! Da bringen die Abstandhalter nix!




Du verstehst es nicht... natürlich ist die neue kürzer! (Q-faktor) undrotzdem muss da ein abstandshalter von ca 1-1,5cm rein! sonst kann der spider nur am kettenblatt schleifen...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (5. Juni 2013)

andi.m schrieb:


> Du verstehst es nicht... natürlich ist die neue kürzer! (Q-faktor) undrotzdem muss da ein abstandshalter von ca 1-1,5cm rein! sonst kann der spider nur am kettenblatt schleifen...



Ich versteh das schon! Wenn ich die neue Kurbel mit dem 1cm Abstandhalter montiere, hängt das kleine Blatt an den Schrauben der KeFü... nehme ich den alten 1,5 cm Abstandhalter kann ich die Kurbel nicht festziehen!


----------



## andi.m (5. Juni 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Ich versteh das schon! Wenn ich die neue Kurbel mit dem 1cm Abstandhalter montiere, hängt das kleine Blatt an den Schrauben der KeFü... nehme ich den alten 1,5 cm Abstandhalter kann ich die Kurbel nicht festziehen!




Jetzt kommen wir etwas näher.. du hast ne kettenführung verbaut...verm. ne mrp2x... okay dann musste die schrauben abschleifen, hab ich auch gemacht 

sry hab ich überlesen


----------



## chorge (5. Juni 2013)

gattler schrieb:


> Da ich so gut wie alle Teile upgraden will, bin ich sogar grad am überlegen das ganze Bike (Jekyll 2 Carbon 2012, schwarzweiss) zu verkaufen und mir ein Rahmenset zu besorgen.



Schade!
Aber mal ehrlich: wozu der ganze Radau?! Such nach ner 1.5 Lyrik, dann hast du vorn 160mm die bombig gehen! Mehr Umbau braucht das Bike nicht! 
Lieber anderes Öl in den Dämpfer, und alles gut abstimmen - dann geht das Jekyll Super! Auch mit ner 32er Fox! Keine Angst!


----------



## andi.m (5. Juni 2013)

Versteh ich auch nicht, zumal das rahmenset schon fast soviel wie das komplette bike kostetet .. lyrik rein, guter lrs dann geht das bike wie ein messer!


----------



## d-lo (5. Juni 2013)

kailer schrieb:


> Nochmal zu den Huber buashings: Kann bitte jemand die Maße posten, die man bei der Bestellung angibt? Oben im Thread ist das ein bisschen wirr... Und gibt es dreiteilige Buchsen nun erst ab 40mm oder auch schon drunter?



Die Abmessungen sind 2 x 15,75 mm (Einbaubreite) x 6 mm Bohrung.

Du brauchst die zweiteilige Variante mit 12,7 mm, das mit den dreiteiligen Lagern ist Käse, das geht *nicht*!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (5. Juni 2013)

d-lo schrieb:


> Die Abmessungen sind 2 x 15,75 mm (Einbaubreite) x 6 mm Bohrung.
> 
> Du brauchst die zweiteilige Variante mit 12,7 mm, das mit den dreiteiligen Lagern ist Käse, das geht *nicht*!



Geht das nicht, weil der Hr. Huber die dreiteilige für diese Abmessung noch nicht produziert hat?

Ich hatte früher mit den zweiteiligen nur Probleme... gerissene Schrauben!


----------



## d-lo (5. Juni 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Geht das nicht, weil der Hr. Huber die dreiteilige für diese Abmessung noch nicht produziert hat?



Ich denke mal, das dürfte der Grund sein. Wollte auch erst die dreiteiligen, aber die gibt's laut Herrn Huber erst ab 22mm Einbaubreite. Hatte nochmal in seiner E-Mail nachgeschaut.


----------



## Doozzer (5. Juni 2013)

andi.m schrieb:


> okay dann musste die schrauben abschleifen, hab ich auch gemacht



Ich vermute mal, dass das am Jekyll für so ziemlich jede Kombination aus Kurbel und KeFü sein wird? 
Hatte ja vor paar Tagen nach FSA Afterburner + ZweiG gefragt (mit SLX soll es ja gehen)


----------



## dende24 (5. Juni 2013)

Doozzer schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, dass das am Jekyll für so ziemlich jede Kombination aus Kurbel und KeFü sein wird?
> Hatte ja vor paar Tagen nach FSA Afterburner + ZweiG gefragt (mit SLX soll es ja gehen)



Würde mich auch interessieren.
Hab heut meine MRP 2x bekommen und hab halt ne FireX dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kailer (5. Juni 2013)

d-lo schrieb:


> Die Abmessungen sind 2 x 15,75 mm (Einbaubreite) x 6 mm Bohrung.
> 
> Du brauchst die zweiteilige Variante mit 12,7 mm, das mit den dreiteiligen Lagern ist Käse, das geht *nicht*!



Danke! Dann werd ich mal bestellen. Wenn die Buchsen da sind, ist mein Umbau für dieses Jahr fertig, so sieht's jetzt aus:










  @gattler: Mein Aufbau ist vergleichsweise sauschwer (knapp 15kg ohne Reverb und Kettenführung (hab ich gerade zum Test abgebaut wg. gedämpftem Schaltwerk, funktioniert erstaunlich gut), eine Teileliste gibt's im Fotoalbum). 
Ich hab mir 2011 ein 4er Jekyll gekauft und sämtliche Teile ausgetauscht (95% gleich am Anfang). Mit den abgebauten Teilen habe ich dann teilweise ein Rad für die Stadt aufgebaut. Mir macht schrauben Spaß und ich hab eine Werkstatt im Keller mit viel Platz und viel Werkzeug. Außerdem hatte ich nach fünf Jahren Erfahrung mit Enduros eine genaue Vorstellung was ich wollte und wofür, von den Griffen bis zu den Pedalen habe ich bei jedem Teil über die Jahre viel ausprobiert und passend zu meinem Fahrstil meinen Geschmack entwickelt. 
Als Tipp schließe ich mich deshalb andi und chorge an, bau erstmal nur das Nötigste um und geh fahren! Danach je nach Laune Teil für Teil ausprobieren und hier im Forum lesen, dann ergibt sich der Rest von selbst.

@ Kettenführungsprobleme: Ich empfehle BB-Mount, da sind keine Schrauben im Weg. Einfach den großen Spacer auf der Antriebsseite weglassen und stattdessen die Kefü klemmen.


----------



## andi.m (6. Juni 2013)

Doozzer schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, dass das am Jekyll für so ziemlich jede Kombination aus Kurbel und KeFü sein wird?
> Hatte ja vor paar Tagen nach FSA Afterburner + ZweiG gefragt (mit SLX soll es ja gehen)



Ja wenns ne 2fach kurbel ist schon, wenn man aber wie ich eine 3fach auf 2fach umgebaut hat muss man nur die schrauben leicht abschleifen


----------



## dende24 (6. Juni 2013)

andi.m schrieb:


> Ja wenns ne 2fach kurbel ist schon, wenn man aber wie ich eine 3fach auf 2fach umgebaut hat muss man nur die schrauben leicht abschleifen



Ich hab noch nicht ganz gecheckt von welchen Schrauben die Rede ist. Die von der Kefü oder die von der Kurbel?


----------



## iNSANE! (6. Juni 2013)

d-lo schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, das dürfte der Grund sein. Wollte auch erst die dreiteiligen, aber die gibt's laut Herrn Huber erst ab 22mm Einbaubreite. Hatte nochmal in seiner E-Mail nachgeschaut.



Stephan hat auf Nachfrage mir ein Angebot über dieser hier gemacht:

2x 15,75x6

Ich denke er wird schon wissen was er tut. Bin gespannt wie sich's "anfühlt".

 @chorge: Was meinst Du mit anderem Öl im Dämpfer. Erklär mal.


----------



## chorge (6. Juni 2013)

Leider ist der RT2 im Jekyll für Fahrer unter 75kg überdämpft! Wenn man es sich zutraut, kann man relativ einfach das Öl wechseln, oder dies bei Toxo machen lassen! Danach kann man die Zugstufe auch tatsächlich sinnvoll einstellen... 
Man sollte aber wissen was man tut!!! Gibt einiges zu beachten... Zu viel um es kurz mal zu schreiben...


----------



## Teuto81 (7. Juni 2013)

Hallo.

Ich möchte meine SRAM 1400 X7 2fach Kurbel gegen eine Shimano XT an meinem Jekyll 3 tauschen.

Wäre mein Truvativ X-Guide (SRAM) dazu kompatibel?? 

Sorry wenn die Frage schon mal hier gestellt wurde, habe beim suchen leider nichts eindeutiges dazu finden können.

Gruß

Chris


----------



## Doozzer (7. Juni 2013)

Habe ebenfalls eine Frage: 
Hat jemand von euch schon mal so einen Guard verbaut? 
Passt er auch an Alu?




Quelle: http://www.cannondale-parts.de/Downtube-Guard-JEKYLL-CARBON bzw. http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cannondale-Jekyll-Carbon-Down-Tube-Guard-Frame-M-/360649391549?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53f860fdbd&nma=true&si=H%252Bx8OMvJpIP%252B%252BrB3t89lPdlY49k%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Des Weiteren: Hat jemand einen Link, wo der Kettenstrebenschutz vom Jekyll MX erhältlich ist?


----------



## Teuto81 (7. Juni 2013)

Alles bei Dr. Cannondale zu finden:

http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epag...64971/Products/"KP233/"/SubProducts/"KP233/M"

http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epag...?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/"KP235/"


----------



## Doozzer (9. Juni 2013)

Teuto81 schrieb:


> Alles bei Dr. Cannondale zu finden:
> 
> http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epag...64971/Products/"KP233/"/SubProducts/"KP233/M"
> 
> http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epag...?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/"KP235/"



Vielen Dank  hatte ich selbst nicht gefunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dende24 (9. Juni 2013)

Ohje, das war ja ein Desaster.

Die Schrauben hab ich natürlich auch anschleifen müssen. Nur muss ich beim montieren der Kefü wohl eine Schraube schräg angesetzt haben. Gewinde darf ich wohl nachschleifen und die Schraube ersetzen.
Der x0 Umwerfer ist auch gekommen, montiert schlägt er in der Ausgangsposition allerdings gegen den Rahmen. Da ich ihn wohl nicht mehr los werde und mir ein Neukauf zu teuer ist, werde ich das Stück wohl abschleifen, sodass ich ihn benutzen kann.

Alles sehr ernüchternt...


----------



## andi.m (10. Juni 2013)

dende24 schrieb:


> Ohje, das war ja ein Desaster.
> 
> Die Schrauben hab ich natürlich auch anschleifen müssen. Nur muss ich beim montieren der Kefü wohl eine Schraube schräg angesetzt haben. Gewinde darf ich wohl nachschleifen und die Schraube ersetzen.
> Der x0 Umwerfer ist auch gekommen, montiert schlägt er in der Ausgangsposition allerdings gegen den Rahmen. Da ich ihn wohl nicht mehr los werde und mir ein Neukauf zu teuer ist, werde ich das Stück wohl abschleifen, sodass ich ihn benutzen kann.
> ...



Hab ich ja gesagt  Aber wie kann der Umwerfer an den Rahmen schlagen? Ich hab den gleichen und bei mir schlägt da nix an den Rahmen


----------



## dende24 (10. Juni 2013)

Tja, wenn ich das wüsste. Gibt es irgend ne Möglichkeit den Umwerfer ein Stück höher zu montieren?


----------



## Mr.Sound (10. Juni 2013)

Mit der "low" Anschlagsschraube hast aber schon experimentiert oder?

Gruß Sven


----------



## dende24 (10. Juni 2013)

Ja schon.
Wenn ich den Umwerfer so einstelle, dass er nicht gegen den Rahmen schlägt, schleift die Kette.


----------



## kailer (10. Juni 2013)

Ich musste an meinem Jekyll beim XT Umwerfer die Klemmschraube gegen eine mit kürzerem Kopf tauschen, damit sie beim Schalten nicht am Rahmen hängen bleibt. Da geht's sehr eng zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi.m (10. Juni 2013)

dende24 schrieb:


> Ja schon.
> Wenn ich den Umwerfer so einstelle, dass er nicht gegen den Rahmen schlägt, schleift die Kette.




Dann gehst hin und schleifst an der umwerferbesfestigung 1/2 - 1mm weg, dann schleift auch nixmer


----------



## dende24 (10. Juni 2013)

So ist aktuell der Plan.  Ma gucken ob meine ungeschickten Hände das schaffen


----------



## andi.m (10. Juni 2013)

dende24 schrieb:


> So ist aktuell der Plan.  Ma gucken ob meine ungeschickten Hände das schaffen




Habs mim Dremel gemacht, das alu ist sehr weich


----------



## dende24 (10. Juni 2013)

Hatte leider keinen Dremel zur Verfügung, aber die Feile hat's wohl auch getan.
Die Gewinde haben wir noch mal nachgeschnitten und dann hat das auch gepasst. Jetzt läuft es butterweich.
Bin jetzt bei 15,3kg. Fehlt noch der neue LRS und dann isses erstmal fertig


----------



## andi.m (10. Juni 2013)

dende24 schrieb:


> Hatte leider keinen Dremel zur Verfügung, aber die Feile hat's wohl auch getan.
> Die Gewinde haben wir noch mal nachgeschnitten und dann hat das auch gepasst. Jetzt läuft es butterweich.
> Bin jetzt bei 15,3kg. Fehlt noch der neue LRS und dann isses erstmal fertig




Was hast jetzt alles geändert?


----------



## dende24 (10. Juni 2013)

Hab mir noch ergogriffe besorgt, weil ich ziemliche schmerzen und taube Hände hatte. Dann hab ich Hans Dampf drauf und die kefü + umwerfer. LRS sollte nochma um 600g sparen.


----------



## andi.m (11. Juni 2013)

dende24 schrieb:


> Hab mir noch ergogriffe besorgt, weil ich ziemliche schmerzen und taube Hände hatte. Dann hab ich Hans Dampf drauf und die kefü + umwerfer. LRS sollte nochma um 600g sparen.




na 600g is ehr unwahrscheinlich, aber lasses mal 400 sein, ich hab ne flow ex mit tune naben und sapim cx ray und die sind schon sehr leicht.. da warens ca 400g differenz


----------



## Puls220 (11. Juni 2013)

mit tubeless noch 2 Schläuche weniger, kann schon hinkommen...

Aber mal ehrlich, was sind 200g am fahrfertigen Gesamtgewicht, Bike+Fahrer+Gedöns? 

200g an ~100Kg gespart ist kaum der Rede wert.


----------



## dende24 (11. Juni 2013)

Der LRS den ich mir ausgeguckt habe wiegt 1600g und mein aktueller wiegt 2200g. Wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe sind das 600g Ersparnis und das sollte man schon merken


----------



## Mr.Sound (11. Juni 2013)

Vorallem hier ein paar gramm dort ein paar und ruckzuck ist es ein kilo  

Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (11. Juni 2013)

Dummerweise auch in der andern Richtung... Das Jekyll meiner Freundin wiegt inzwischen auch locker 14,5kg!
So ne U-Turn Gabel, ne LEV, ein gescheiter Lenker, gute Reifen und vernünftige Pedale lassen das Gewicht rasch steigen!


----------



## dende24 (11. Juni 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Dummerweise auch in der andern Richtung... Das Jekyll meiner Freundin wiegt inzwischen auch locker 14,5kg!
> So ne U-Turn Gabel, ne LEV, ein gescheiter Lenker, gute Reifen und vernünftige Pedale lassen das Gewicht rasch steigen!



Oh ja. Suche auch nen guten Sattel der meinem Brooks ebenbürtig ist. 520g is ne Ansage


----------



## chorge (11. Juni 2013)

Aua... Na, da sollte sich aber was finden lassen!!
Ich liebe meinen Gobi! Viele schwören ja auf den Aliante...
Mit den "Ergonomie"-Sätteln von SQ-Lab und Ergon sterb ich!


----------



## Doozzer (11. Juni 2013)

Also ich bin bei 14,15kg(inkl. leerer Wasserflasche) bei orginalem Zustand außer:

Lenker --> Truvativ Holzfeller 730mm
Pedale --> Shimano Saint

Wenn jetzt noch mit der Zeit der LRS gewechselt, eine KS Dropzone, eine neue Kurbel+Bash+KeFü drankommen und ggf. andere Griffe/Sattel/Kassette etc. je nach Verschleiß und Komfort, hoffe ich nicht über 14,3kg zu kommen


----------



## andi.m (11. Juni 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Dummerweise auch in der andern Richtung... Das Jekyll meiner Freundin wiegt inzwischen auch locker 14,5kg!
> So ne U-Turn Gabel, ne LEV, ein gescheiter Lenker, gute Reifen und vernünftige Pedale lassen das Gewicht rasch steigen!




Oja, so kenn ichs auch  bin auch bei 14,8 kg .. bei mir hauen die reifen und Die lyrik u turn rein.. sind ruckzuck 1kg mehr  aber jede menge mehr Spaß beim fahren


----------



## Mr.Sound (11. Juni 2013)

Eine Dropzone habe ich hier noch liegen  

Klar gehts auch mal nach oben mit dem Gewicht aber wir wollen ja auch keine cc-hobbel.

Gruß Sven


----------



## chorge (11. Juni 2013)

Stimmt! Meine Süße ist auch überglücklich mit dem Bike... Aber wenn's 1Kg leichter wäre, würde sie sicher nicht traurig sein...
Bei den Reifen kann man immerhin rund 150g sparen, wenn man Milch nimmt. Als KeFü reicht die Bionicon. Aber ansonsten merkt man einfach die RubberQueen 2.4 und die U-Turn. Beides jedoch Teile, die einfach nur geil sind! Die Lyrik sprich unfassbar gut an, und steht bei Stufen traumhaft im Federweg. Die RQ ist IMHO der beste Allroundreifen auf dem Markt. Hinten ist derzeit ein FA bei ihr drauf - und was soll ich sagen: Sie flucht dauern darüber, dass der Reifen rumrutscht!


----------



## andi.m (11. Juni 2013)

Ich glaub ich such mir auch ne freundin die auf richtiges biken steht  Fährst du eig dein claymore in L?


----------



## chorge (11. Juni 2013)

Ja, ist L - bin auch 1,87m groß, da könnte ich sogar ein XL vertragen, denn das Sattelrohr ist etwas kurz... Aber mit der LEV passt es exakt, dass ich gerade noch weit genug draußen bin, wenn's bergauf geht! Glück gehabt!!

Das mit der Freundin war auch nicht einfach! Damit mein ich jetzt nicht ihre Lust zu biken, sondern eher ihre Lust dauerhaft mit mir zusammen zu sein! Aber scheinbar haben wir die Kurve jetzt gekriegt: in drei Wochen ziehen wir zusammen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-lo (12. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen, 
ich bräuchte mal Eure Hilfe. Folgendes: ein Freund von mir hat das Jekyll 3 mit der Afterburner Kurbel, bei hat er sich jetzt das Pedalgewinde im linken Kurbelarm geschrottet. Die Frage nun, was tun? Nach dem er sich überhaupt nicht auskennt, muss ich ihm da helfen. Und alles was ich bei Kurbeln weiß ist, wen ich Fragen muss.

Folgende Möglichkeiten seh ich: 
- Einen neuen linken Kurbelarm suchen ---> nicht so einfach zu finden
- Neue Afterburner kaufen -----> ärgerlich, weil der Rest noch i.O. ist, teuer
- Neue andere Kurbel, z. B. XT oder SLX oder X.9 etc.(oder SixC ...ne, zu teuer) ----> welches Innenlager? muss er bei Shimano wechseln, bzw. braucht er nen Adapter? Bei der X.9 dürfte ja die Kurbel ohne Lager reichern, oder? Er hat ja im Moment BB30...

- Gibt's noch irgendeine andere, clevere Lösung des Problems, die ich im Moment übersehe? Der Typ ist ca. 1,95 und wiegt ca. 100 kg. 

Danke schon mal 

Nachtrag: Er fährt die Kurbel zweifach (36/22) mit Bash.


----------



## andi.m (13. Juni 2013)

Helicoil reinschrauben


----------



## d-lo (13. Juni 2013)

Wär ne Möglichkeit, aber er als Handwerker will keine Bastellösung. Ich hab jetzt diese Kurbelarme im Bikemarkt gefunden. Arme Afterburner 
Müssten doch, bis auf die Farbe, eigentlich passen, oder?


----------



## Doozzer (13. Juni 2013)

Bin als noch hin un her gerissen, ob ich die Afterburner gegen 2fach und Adapter austausche. Aber eigentlich fehlt mir aktuell das Geld und auch die Nerven dafür...

Wenn doch, lasse ich es dich wissen, dann kannst du/ deine Freund sie haben


----------



## Mojito_Mann (14. Juni 2013)

Doozzer schrieb:


> Bin als noch hin un her gerissen, ob ich die Afterburner gegen 2fach und Adapter austausche. Aber eigentlich fehlt mir aktuell das Geld und auch die Nerven dafür...
> 
> Wenn doch, lasse ich es dich wissen, dann kannst du/ deine Freund sie haben



Bau doch die Afterburner einfach auf 2-Fach um! Hab ich bei mir auch gemacht weil mir eine neue Kurbel erstmal zu teuer war. Einfach das große und das mittlere Kettenblatt gegen ein neues tauschen und fertig. Fahre jetzt 36/22 und bin total zufrieden. Kostenpunkt 50.


----------



## d-lo (14. Juni 2013)

Doozzer schrieb:


> Bin als noch hin un her gerissen, ob ich die Afterburner gegen 2fach und Adapter austausche. Aber eigentlich fehlt mir aktuell das Geld und auch die Nerven dafür...
> 
> Wenn doch, lasse ich es dich wissen, dann kannst du/ deine Freund sie haben



Danke Dir, ich hab im Bikemarkt jetzt zwei Kurbelarme gefunden, andere Farbe zwar, aber das ist ja egal. 

Ich würde sie auch einfach auf 2-fach umbauen. Ist die simpelste Lösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackRackam (14. Juni 2013)

Mojito_Mann schrieb:


> Bau doch die Afterburner einfach auf 2-Fach um! Hab ich bei mir auch gemacht weil mir eine neue Kurbel erstmal zu teuer war. Einfach das große und das mittlere Kettenblatt gegen ein neues tauschen und fertig. Fahre jetzt 36/22 und bin total zufrieden. Kostenpunkt 50.



*Frage:* Hast du die Kettenlinie verändern können durch eine Distanzscheibe o.ä. auf der Kettenblattseite - geht das überhaupt?. Bei Zweifach sollten ja die Kettenblätten sozusagen im Vergleich zur 3fach in den Lücken der 3fach KB stehen. Ohne Änderung liegen sie zu weit innen.

Geht das überhaupt? Dann wäre auch der Anbau einer Kettenführung kein Problem mehr.


----------



## eljot (14. Juni 2013)

...mal zwischendurch mein jekyll am samerberg.


----------



## chorge (14. Juni 2013)

Extrem schönes Bike!!
Da "muss" aber ne andere Gabel rein für deinen Zweck...


----------



## eljot (14. Juni 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Extrem schönes Bike!!
> Da "muss" aber ne andere Gabel rein für deinen Zweck...



meinst!? die macht das aber eigentlich recht gut!! 

bin ja eh noch "anfänger" und von da her sind die sprünge noch nicht sooo gewaltig! 

wobei ich jetzt den druck in der gabel nochmal bisserl erhöht hab, nachdem die gabel gestern bis auf knapp 10mm eingefedert is!! 

weiss ned wie weit die max. einfedern darf!!


----------



## Mojito_Mann (14. Juni 2013)

JackRackam schrieb:


> *Frage:* Hast du die Kettenlinie verändern können durch eine Distanzscheibe o.ä. auf der Kettenblattseite - geht das überhaupt?. Bei Zweifach sollten ja die Kettenblätten sozusagen im Vergleich zur 3fach in den Lücken der 3fach KB stehen. Ohne Änderung liegen sie zu weit innen.
> 
> Geht das überhaupt? Dann wäre auch der Anbau einer Kettenführung kein Problem mehr.



Da bin ich ein wenig überfragt. Habe lediglich das mittlere und große Kettenblatt weg und das 36 dran gemacht ohne sonstige Änderungen. Umwerfer nachjustiert, und fertig.


----------



## chorge (14. Juni 2013)

@eljot: wenns sein muss darf die Gabel bis oben einfedern. 1cm Reserve ist eigentlich optimal! Ne Lyrik macht die Winkel halt flacher und ist steifer/stabiler... Im Park und wenn's generell härter zur Sache geht natürlich von Vorteil!


----------



## dende24 (14. Juni 2013)

Hab auch mal den IST-Zustand von meinem Bock festgehalten:





todo:

LRS
Shifter
36er KB
Stem
Lenker


----------



## chorge (14. Juni 2013)

Auch sehr geil!!


----------



## andi.m (14. Juni 2013)

Heute mal wieder das Jekyll ausgeführt


----------



## chorge (14. Juni 2013)

Sauber gestyled!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (14. Juni 2013)

Sinje und ihre Jaqueline in Finale:


----------



## Sagatasan (14. Juni 2013)

war gestern auch aus - alpe adria trail. ziel ist die grenze zwischen kärnten und slowenien.
vor der haustüre - 40km / 1400hm und eine lässige abfahrt, wenn man die fahrverbotsschilde übersieht  

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ftczyelhsecprnkl


----------



## Doozzer (15. Juni 2013)

JackRackam schrieb:


> *Frage:* Hast du die Kettenlinie verändern können durch eine Distanzscheibe o.ä. auf der Kettenblattseite - geht das überhaupt?. Bei Zweifach sollten ja die Kettenblätten sozusagen im Vergleich zur 3fach in den Lücken der 3fach KB stehen. Ohne Änderung liegen sie zu weit innen.
> 
> Geht das überhaupt? Dann wäre auch der Anbau einer Kettenführung kein Problem mehr.



Das ist der Grund wieso ich am Überlegen bin eine 2fach-Kurbel zu nehmen. Aber ich denke/hoffe, dass man eine Stinger/Zweig etc. mit bisschen basteln montieren kann... bin mir allerdings nicht ganz sicher


----------



## un..inc (21. Juni 2013)

Servus Jekyll-Fahrer...
Ich habe mir in den letzten Tagen ALLE 217 Seiten dieses Threads durchgelesen, weil ich ein hervorragendes Angebot für ein Jekyll 3 2012 bekommen habe.
Leider hatte der Händler durch das verheerende Hochwasser der letzten Wochen einen Wasserschaden, sodass das Rad kurze Zeit ca 50cm im Wasser stand.
Auf Nachfrage wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass keinerlei Beschädigungen an dem Rad vorhanden sind und es - bis auf das Tretlager - auch volle Garantie gibt.
Nun meine Frage: auf was soll / muss ich beim Abholen besonders achten?
Die anfälligen bb30 Lager sind ja schon öfters Thema gewesen --> hier gehe ich mal davon aus, dass der Laden die Kurbel mal ausgebaut hat und evtl Dreck und Wasser entfernt und vielleicht mal nachgefettet hat. Falls nicht sollte das für mich als Laien ja auch möglich sein, oder?
Wie kann sich das Wasser auf die sonstigen Lager und Buchsen und vor allem auf den offensichtlich doch recht divenhaften Dämpfer ausgewirkt haben?
Was kann ich hier vielleicht gemütlich daheim noch überprüfen/säubern ehe ich genervt zum Laden zurück muss?

Viele Fragen und ich danke euch für eure Hilfe...

Gruß!


----------



## chorge (21. Juni 2013)

Ich denke mal, dass die im Wasser gelegenen Lager alle defekt sein dürften! Würde also definitiv neue BB30 einpressen lassen! Auch die Schwingenlager sollten irgendwann vermutlich getauscht werden, aber da würd ich es erstmal drauf ankommen lassen. Der Dämpfer dürfte OK sein, du solltest aber die Umschaltung betätigen, nicht dass womöglich diese nicht mehr gut läuft. Huber Buchsen für den Dämpfer würden irgendwann auch sinnvoll sein. Neue Züge und Hüllen würde ich auch noch verbauen, denn die waren sicher auch voll Wasser! Generell würde ich nach dem Kauf die Gabel, die Kurbel und die Sattelstütze entfernen, und den Rahmen nen Tag in die Sonne legen, damit die Rohre innen gut austrocknen...
Alles also eigentlich nicht so wild, wenn der Preis RICHTIG gut ist!


----------



## un..inc (21. Juni 2013)

Vielen Dank fÃ¼r die schnelle Antwort!
Die Frage ist: warum sollten die Lager defekt sein?
Sie sind ja nicht im Wasser gelaufen und wenn alles ordentlich getrocknet und gefettet wurde, dÃ¼rfte ja auch kein Schaden entstanden sein, oder?
Wie kann ich denn auf Anhieb bei der Probefahrt defekte feststellen?
Ich finde 2kâ¬ ein gutes Angebot. 

Andere Frage: 
Hat eigentlich mittlerweile mal jemand eine Reverb Stealth verbaut?
AuÃer MutmaÃungen von den Pro-Bikes hab ich noch nix gelesen bisher.


----------



## chorge (21. Juni 2013)

Lager rumpeln wenn sie was haben....
Gegenfrage, warum sollte das Wasser dem Dämpfer was machen, wenn es deiner Meinung nach ja nicht mal den Lagern schadet??!


----------



## un..inc (21. Juni 2013)

Weil das Wasser beim Dämpfer durch die Dichtungen eindringen könnte und sich vielleicht mit dem Öl "vermischt" oder in Luftkammern eindringt?
Habe von Dämpfern nicht wirklich Ahnung, daher entschuldigt bitte meine Unwissenheit. 
Ich werde mir das Teil mal anschauen und bin dann ab nächster Woche evtl. Teil eurer Jekyll-Community... 
Danke soweit!


----------



## chorge (21. Juni 2013)

Wenn dem so wäre, würde ja der Dämpfer sein Öl verlieren! ;-)
Da nach ich mir um die einfache Dichtlippe in nem Lager halt eher Gedanken!
Bin mir sicher, dass du bald ein Jekyll fährst!! Geiles Bike!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (21. Juni 2013)

Also in die Dämpferkammern dringt das Wasser bei >20bar Luftbefüllung sicher nicht ein.

Alles was rosten kann (alle Züge, ggf. Lager in den Naben,evtl. Kleinteile an den Bremsen) wird damit wohl vorzeitig beginnen.

Wirklich teure Teile sollten nicht betroffen sein und wenn Dein Händler auf alles weitere Garantie gibt, würde ich es auch drauf ankommen lassen und regelmäßig überprüfen.

Jetzt würde ich alles erstmal gut austrocknen lassen (z.B. Sattelstütze bei Abstellen im Keller rausnehmen) und ggf. neu fetten, Innenlager wie Chorge angeregt hat gleich tauschen.


----------



## un..inc (21. Juni 2013)

Danke für die Tipps!!!
Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit die Innenlager mit "normalem" Werkzeug ein-und auszubauen?

PS: Die Frage mit der Reverb Stealth steht immernoch im Raum.


----------



## Girl (21. Juni 2013)

Fahrt ihr mit den Rädern nie im Regen? Oder bleibt da alles sauber???
Saugt ihr mit dem Staubsager die Räder trocken ab oder wascht ihr die auch mit ein paar Tropfen Wasser?

Mit den Lager sollte nichts weiter passieren, Jede Fahrt im Regen ist schlimmer als mal unbewegt im Wasser stehen.


----------



## chorge (21. Juni 2013)

Sorry, aber das ist Quatsch! Und ja, ich fahre auch bei Sauwetter! Und das seit inzwischen über 20 Jahren mit Mountainbikes... Weiß also, wovon ich rede!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (21. Juni 2013)

un..inc schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps!!!
> Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit die Innenlager mit "normalem" Werkzeug ein-und auszubauen?
> 
> PS: Die Frage mit der Reverb Stealth steht immernoch im Raum.



Wenn du einigermaßen geschickt bist, kannst du die alten Lager auch selbst rauspressen und die neuen Einschlagen. Spezielles Werkzeug kann man sich selber bauen.

Raus habe ich meine mit einem langen Schlitzschraubenzieher und einem Gummihammer bekommen. Dauert aber, wenn du die nicht verkanten möchtest.

Rein gehen die auch mit einem Gummihammer, für den Rest bis zum anschlagsring nimmt man dann das alte Lager und hebelt das dann mit dem Schraubenzieher wieder raus.

Sind absolut plan geworden und die Achse ist direkt durchgefallen


----------



## Romayrio (21. Juni 2013)

Hab mal eine Frage.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie das Lied aus dem Jekyll Trailer heißt?

http://youtu.be/LCdTpuOH3g0

Danke vorab
Romayrio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dende24 (21. Juni 2013)

Romayrio schrieb:


> Hab mal eine Frage.
> Kann mir jemand sagen wie das Lied aus dem Jekyll Trailer heißt?
> 
> http://youtu.be/LCdTpuOH3g0
> ...



Steht in den Komments... Hey Bro von Trinity


----------



## Romayrio (21. Juni 2013)

Oh man! :-o das war mehr als einfach !

Sorry! Aber trotzdem Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## andi.m (22. Juni 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Sauber gestyled!!




Noch bissl mehr  + Huberbuchsen


----------



## chorge (22. Juni 2013)

Nais!!!


----------



## un..inc (22. Juni 2013)

Wie taugen die Wellgo-Pedale?


----------



## dende24 (22. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand von Euch noch nen 180mm Adapter fürs Heck abzugeben?


----------



## andi.m (23. Juni 2013)

dende24 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch noch nen 180mm Adapter fürs Heck abzugeben?


----------



## Puls220 (23. Juni 2013)

... geht wohl um die Bremsscheibe... Von Federwegadapter hab ich auch noch nie gehört. 

Hab selbst nur den 185er der dran war hier irgendwo rumfliegen


----------



## dende24 (23. Juni 2013)

Puls220 schrieb:


> ... geht wohl um die Bremsscheibe... Von Federwegadapter hab ich auch noch nie gehört.
> 
> Hab selbst nur den 185er der dran war hier irgendwo rumfliegen



Genau. Sorry, war für mich in dem Moment logisch. Aber ja, den mein ich.


----------



## Matze. (23. Juni 2013)

> Und ja, ich fahre auch bei Sauwetter! Und das seit inzwischen über 20 Jahren mit Mountainbikes... Weiß also, wovon ich rede!




Chorge, er meinte eher, dass im Regen die Lager ja auch einem "Beschuß" ausgesetzt sind, der unter Umständer schlimmer ist, als ein Stehen im Wasser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto81 (23. Juni 2013)

Kurze Frage, ich bin zu dumm unter meinen Text ein Foto einzufügen. Wie macht man
dat hier??? Ich überschreite immer die Anzahl der Zeichen um das zehnfache! :-(


----------



## hopsi7 (23. Juni 2013)

Ich weiß das leider nicht, aber ich hätte auch mal eine Frage in die Runde:

Man hat anfangs (2011) immmer gelesen, daß der Hinterbau 155mm freigibt. In einer der letzten (beiden) Enduro-Tests stand dann der Wert in der Kurve mit 150mm. Ist damals oder heute falsch/ungenau gemessen worden oder wurde irgendetwas verändert, ich denke eigentlich nicht. 

Hat vielleicht mal jemand selbst gemessen?


----------



## Puls220 (23. Juni 2013)

selbst gemessen nicht. Die Frage ist auch wie du misst. Dämpferweg x Anfangsübersetzung (Mittlere / Endübersetzung), Abstand zwischen Nabenposition ein-/ausgefedert, oder Länge des Kreisbogens, den die Nabe beschreibt... da sind 5mm Abweichung schnell zusammen.


----------



## chorge (23. Juni 2013)

...und spüren tut man den Unterschied eh nicht!


----------



## Teuto81 (24. Juni 2013)

... das sehe ich genau so.


----------



## TeeKay82 (24. Juni 2013)

Hi Leute,

ich bin kurz vorm Verzweifeln. Habe mich heute den halben tag durchs Netz "gegooglet" und irgendwie check ichs net so ganz. Ich würde gerne meine 32er FOX Talas aus meinem 2011 er Jekyll 3 schmeißen. 

Würde als Bsp: diese Gabel problemlos passen: 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/189445-bos-deville-160mm-trc-tapered

Oder benötige ich dafür zwingend http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/KP058

Ich steig einfach net so recht durch mit den ganzen 1 1/8, 1,5er schaft. tapered, nicht tapered, durchgehend usw :-(

Ich hoffe auf eine kleine Unterstützung. Vielleicht auch eine andere Gabel als Alternative z.B die Lyrik? 

Besten Dank
Tom


----------



## Teuto81 (24. Juni 2013)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich bin kurz vorm Verzweifeln. Habe mich heute den halben tag durchs Netz "gegooglet" und irgendwie check ichs net so ganz. Ich würde gerne meine 32er FOX Talas aus meinem 2011 er Jekyll 3 schmeißen.
> 
> ...




Hallo Tom!

Ich glaube, dass ich dir ein wenig helfen kann. Habe mich die letzte Zeit intensiv schlau gemacht zu dem Thema Gabelwechsel. 

Tapered ist oben 1 1/8" und unten 1,5". Läuft also konisch nach oben hin zu. Jetzt hast du eine durchgehend 1,5" drin. Bei der BOS
muss folgendes gemacht bzw. beachtet werden:

1. Der Umbausatz von Dr. Cannondale wird benötigt. Achtung: die Lager werden gepresst!
2. Brauchst eine neue 20er Achse vorne. Fährst bestimmt noch ne 15er oder? D.h. ein komplett neues Laufrad
für vorne muss her (weil umspeichen zu aufwendig/zu teuer). Am besten gleich einen neuen LRS wegen der Optik. 
3. Neuen Vorbau in 1 1/8", z.B. Truvativ Holzfäller.

Alles in allem aufwendig und zu teuer meiner Meinung nach, wegen dem LRS.

Mein Tipp an Dich, kauf dir die neue Rock Shox Pike! 160mm mit 35er Standrohren, geile Optik, super Qualli und der Preis
ist auch top! Und das Beste ist, dass du die auf ner bestehenden 15er Achse fahren kannst. Man brauch nur Punkt 1 + 3
oben beachten.

Hier mal ein Link zur Information: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/04/04/rock-shox-pike/

Werde mir nächste Saison auch die Pike zulegen, geiles Teil! 

Gruß

Chris


----------



## Teuto81 (24. Juni 2013)

Hier mal mein Jekyll, aktueller Stand. Weitere Änderungen folgen... 

(bislang geändert: Shimano XT 785 Bremse 203/180, KS LEV 125, Reverse Klemme, Shimano XT Kassette + Kette, Crankbrothers Candy 2 Pedale)


----------



## TeeKay82 (24. Juni 2013)

Hi Chris,

vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort. Das ist ja doch aufwendiger, als gedacht. Mit der Pike habe ich ehrlich gesagt auch als erstes sympathisiert. Leider ist sie noch nirgends verfügbar und wird es sicher auch nicht vor ende Juli?!

Aber ich glaube auch, dass sich das warten lohnt, zumal es auch besser zum Jekyll passt. Neuer LRS sollte vorerst nicht sein.

Da ich ehrlich gesagt nicht der begabteste bin, was Montage am Bike angeht und mir des weiteren auch das nötige Werkzeug fehlt um Lager zu pressen, kann ich da wohl einfach zum Netten von nebenangehen, mit der Bitte um einpressen der Lager des Umbausatzes?

Beste Grüsse 
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael_H (24. Juni 2013)

Teuto81 schrieb:


> Mein Tipp an Dich, kauf dir die neue Rock Shox Pike! 160mm mit 35er Standrohren, geile Optik, super Qualli und der Preis
> ist auch top! Und das Beste ist, dass du die auf ner bestehenden 15er Achse fahren kannst. Man brauch nur Punkt 1 + 3
> oben beachten.



Warte auch schon sehnsüchtig auf die neue Pike. Bin sie kurz in einem Litevill 301 probegefahren. Der erste Eindruck war echt gut. Mal schauen wann sie lieferbar ist. Die Lyrik war mir bis jetzt immer etwas zu schwer für den Toureneinsatz. 
Braucht noch jemand eine Fox Talas 32?


----------



## Teuto81 (24. Juni 2013)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort. Das ist ja doch aufwendiger, als gedacht. Mit der Pike habe ich ehrlich gesagt auch als erstes sympathisiert. Leider ist sie noch nirgends verfügbar und wird es sicher auch nicht vor ende Juli?!
> 
> ...



Jo das Warten lohnt sich auf jeden Fall! Bin die feine Gabel in Willingen
zum Bike Festival diesen Monat Probe gefahren. Sehr geil!  Aber wenn dann
die RCT3 als Dual Position Air-Version (absenkbar).

Ein neuer LRS ist wirklich teuer, deshalb fällt die schöne BOS bei mir durch. 

Lager einpressen vom Zweiradmechaniker "nebenan" machen lassen.

Am besten gleich alles. Kost ja nicht die Welt...


----------



## chorge (24. Juni 2013)

Also von den Dual-Air-Gabeln halte ich wenig! Man liest zuviel Ã¼ber Probleme!!!
Wenn jemand von euch nur am Vorderrad scheitert: ich hab noch eines fÃ¼r 20mm Ã¼brig! Kann ich fÃ¼r 50â¬ hergeben... HÃ¼giFR Nabe mit Mavic 319 Felge, gute klassisch stabile Kombi. Nicht grad Ã¼bertrieben leicht, aber OK.
Allerdings hab ich keine Lust das Teil zu versenden, aber ich bin fast in ganz BY unterwegs!


----------



## Teuto81 (24. Juni 2013)

Oh echt? Dachte das Dual-Air von RS sei besser als das Talas-System von Fox.


----------



## chorge (24. Juni 2013)

Die Gabeln sprechen zwar besser an, aber dafür funktioniert das Talas wohl DEUTLICH zuverlässiger...


----------



## dasphonk (25. Juni 2013)

TeeKay82 schrieb:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort. Das ist ja doch aufwendiger, als gedacht. Mit der Pike habe ich ehrlich gesagt auch als erstes sympathisiert. Leider ist sie noch nirgends verfügbar und wird es sicher auch nicht vor ende Juli?!
> 
> ...



Schau doch mal, ob man Deine Nabe nicht auf eine 20mm Steckachse umrüsten kann. War bei meinem 1er Jekyll problemlos möglich und günstig mit einem Adapter machbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto81 (25. Juni 2013)

Stimmt, ist auch noch ne Option. Bei meiner Shimano MT-68 Nabe soll es angeblich nicht gehen.


----------



## Teuto81 (25. Juni 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Die Gabeln sprechen zwar besser an, aber dafür funktioniert das Talas wohl DEUTLICH zuverlässiger...


 
Die Talas von Fox kannste ja mal voll vergessen! Da fahr ich lieber weiter meine Float!

Schau dich mal hier im Forum um, wie viele über die Talas schümpfen. Schlechtes
Ansprechverhalten, schlecht zu warten usw.

Ob das Talas-System an sich nun schlechter ist, als das von Rock Shox kann ich nicht
beurteilen. Ist eh die Frage, brauch ich so was wirklich...?


----------



## d-lo (25. Juni 2013)

Ich hab am Anfang auch nur über die Talas und deren mieses Ansprechverhalten geschimpft. Neue SKF-Abstreifer und einen Ölwechsel mit Fox Green und Motoröl später läuft sie wie ne Eins. Ist wie ne andere Gabel, echt fluffig. 
Trotzdem kommt die Pike rein, sobald die Fox den Geist aufgibt...


----------



## chorge (25. Juni 2013)

Teuto: Es geht aber darum, dass der User eine Talas hat, und ob die 2-Step-Air besser ist... Dass ne Float z.T. besser geht ist klar... Wenn nur die Funktion zählt, muss man eh ne Coil (Van) einbauen!
Die Talas, welche im Bike meiner Süßen verbaut war hat bereits ab Werk extrem gut angesprochen! Kein Vergleich zu der 36er Talas in meinem Claymore! Diese hab ich mit SKF und Motoröl zwar verbessern können, aber das Niveau der 32er meiner Freundin, oder meiner Totem SoloAir hat sie NIE erreicht. Im Claymore meines Kumpels Kai werkelt ebenfalls eine Fox 36 Talas, welche wiederum bereits ohne SKF Ringe und Öltuning fast so gut geht wie meine 36er. 
Vieles ist halt auch einfach nur Serienstreuung!


----------



## fasj (25. Juni 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Vieles ist halt auch einfach nur Serienstreuung!



Und die hat FOX nicht im Griff.
Da ist aus meiner Sicht der Preis zu hoch.

Meine Fox wurde immer unsensibler, zum Schluss hat sie im Wiegetritt nicht mal mehr gezuckt. Und ich bin kein Hardcorefahrer. Sehr moderat und bei Trockenem schönen Wetter auf der Schwäbischen Alb.
Leider bin ich selber zu blöd oder zu feige selber die Gabel zu zerlegen.
Also Service und jetzt geht sie ganz gut.

Beim Dämpfer hat der Resert auch nicht dazu geführt, dass die Kolbenstange wieder ganz drin war. Auch hier ab zum Service. Der ging wenigstens noch auf Garantie.
Gleich noch Huberbushing rein und das geht jetzt auch viel besser.

Mein *linkes *BB30 Lager ist jetzt auch hin. Habs mal aufgemacht, sah so aus als ob eine oder zwei Kugeln "fehlen".
Auch hier ab zum Händler Lager tauschen. Hab mal nach Werzeug geschaut, war mir zu teuer und für eine "Bastellösung" zum Auspressen hatte ich auch wieder keinen Mut, der Rahmen ist einfach zu teuer.


be blessed
Fasj


----------



## un..inc (1. Juli 2013)

Servus!
Also, ich hab mich am Freitag PRO Jekyll entschieden. 
Gestern abend konnte ich endlich die erste kleine Runde drehen:







Irgendwann die Woche mach ich mal schöne Bilder. 

Aufgefallen ist mir, dass der Sattel unglaublich unbequem ist --> da kommt mein SQLabs wieder drauf UND, dass bei mir der Dämpferkolben minimal rausschaut.
Kann sich das negativ auswirken? Empfehlt ihr mir nen Dämpferreset?
Zudem werde ich wohl nen breiteren Lenker brauchen.


----------



## Zelasus (1. Juli 2013)

un..inc schrieb:


> Servus!
> Also, ich hab mich am Freitag PRO Jekyll entschieden.
> Gestern abend konnte ich endlich die erste kleine Runde drehen:
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike 

Zu deiner frage, wenn chorge sich hier nicht meldet, dann kannst du ihn ja mal per Nachricht anschreiben. Ich denke was den Dämpfer angeht ist er ein guter Ansprechpartner.


----------



## chorge (1. Juli 2013)

Dämpfer ist halt immer so ne Sache... Was ist minimal?!?! Ab 4-5mm würde ich auf JEDEN Fall nen Reset machen! Und unbedingt vorher für die Pumpe den AirAssist Adapter von Reset Racing besorgen!!! Vielleicht hast du ja auch nur zuviel Druck in der Negativkammer.
Tja, ich sterbe auf SQlab Sätteln, und fand den Cdale gar ned so schlecht...


----------



## chorge (1. Juli 2013)

Und damit man nicht so lange googeln muss:

Der Reset findet im offenen Modus statt, das ist wichtig!
1. Negativ Kammer fast ganz leer machen (~50Psi)
2. Positiv Kammer vollständig entleeren! Nun müsste eigentlich der Kolben vollständig herausgefahren sein - wenn nicht ggfs. den Druck in der Negativkammer nochmal leicht erhöhen. Sollte der Kolben dann nochmal ein wenig nachkommen, nochmal die Positivkammer entleeren.
3. Nun die Dämpferpumpe fest auf das PositivVentil schrauben. Das ist wichtig, damit wirklich BEIDE Kammern gleich befüllt werden. Nun langsam den Druck erhöhen, bis der Kolben vollständig wieder im Dämpfer versenkt ist.
4. Nun die Negativkammer vollständig entleeren.
5. Positivkammer nun auf Zieldruck bringen - am besten etwa eine Gewichtstufe niedriger als in der Tabelle gehen!
6. Mit der Negativkammer den gewünschten Sag einstellen - am besten etwa zwei Gewichtsstufen unter Tabelle.

Ggfs. muss man das Prozedere leider mehrmals machen.


----------



## EA-Tec (1. Juli 2013)

Hi, 

ich habe gestern zum ersten Mal eine artgerechte (kurze) Ausfahrt mit meinem Jekyll 2 gemacht. Waren knapp 400 hm, etwa 25 km Tourlänge. 

Alter Falter, ich hätte *nie* gedacht, dass das CDale [*b]deutlich* besser bergauf geht, als mein 29" Stumpi (mit XL-Rahmen!). Jeder Tritt wird in pure Uphill-Energie[/B] verwandelt, während beim Stumpjumper immer ein guter Teil verpufft. 

Eigentlich sollte das Stumpjumper auf jeden Fall bleiben, quasi als Rad für längere angenehme Touren. Aber wenn sich das CDale am Mittwoch im Trailpark Rabenberg bewährt, dann kommen sowohl das Stumpjumper als auch das Santa Cruz weg. 

Ich bin echt begeistert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un..inc (1. Juli 2013)

Ich denke so 2-3mm werden es schon sein... Werde auch mal ein Bild davon machen.
Wasserschaden war rein optisch übrigens keiner zu erkennen. Top Sauber, alle Lager angemessen gefettet, kein Wasserrand oder Dreck...
Habe es vor der ersten (richtigen) Ausfahrt je einige Stunden auf verschiedene Seiten gelegt.
Hier und da kamen noch ein paar tropfen klaren Wassers aus den Öffnungen, aber sonst läuft alles rund. Kein Knacken/Klacken oder komische Geräusche.
Ich finde das Gewicht auch noch akzeptabel, das wird demnächst aber wohl steigen, wenn ne Vario-Sattelstütze verbaut wird.


----------



## chorge (1. Juli 2013)

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p19575_Airport-90-Evo-Messing-Ventiladapter-.html
Diesen Adapter meinte ich...


----------



## michi3 (1. Juli 2013)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Knack und Knarzgeräusche aufgrund des Pressfit Innenlagers beim Jekyll aus, gibt es da viele Probleme?


----------



## Zelasus (1. Juli 2013)

Bis jetzt habe ich diesbezüglich bei meinem noch nichts mitbekommen. Es ist aber auch erst ein paar Monate alt.


----------



## chorge (1. Juli 2013)

Also am Jekyll meiner Freundin, und an meinem Claymore wechsle ich locker 2x im Jahr die drecks BB30 Lager! Da kommt einfach Wasser von innen rein, und spätesten dann knarzt und knackst es... Eigentlich müsste man ne Gummihülse zum abdichten basteln und zwischen die Lager setzen!


----------



## EA-Tec (1. Juli 2013)

Hi, 

ich, meines Zeichens 100% Fahrer aber 0% Bastler/Fachmann, möchte eine Shimano Saint auf meinem Jekyll 2 montieren. Die Magura MT4 ist mir zu schwammig, man muss zu fest drücken bis was passiert, und bei meinem Gewicht (115 kg) muss ich fast bis zum Ende durchziehen, damit sich mal richtig was tut. 

Die Saint soll ja eine Bremse sein, welche fast nur 0 oder 1 kennt, d.h. entweder sie bremst brachial, oder man hat den Hebel noch nicht mal betätigt - also eine Bremse genau nach meinem Geschmack. 

Nun würde ich gerne wissen, welche Adapter ich benötige? Kann mir hier jemand helfen?


----------



## Fernando-FMX (1. Juli 2013)

Shimano Adapter zum passenden Scheibendurchmesser, postmount/postmount


----------



## Fernando-FMX (1. Juli 2013)

Fernando-FMX schrieb:


> Shimano Adapter zum passenden Scheibendurchmesser, postmount/postmount



Zumindest für die Gabel
Fürs Hinterrad weis ich es nicht gensu.


----------



## dende24 (1. Juli 2013)

Fernando-FMX schrieb:


> Zumindest für die Gabel
> Fürs Hinterrad weis ich es nicht gensu.



Fürs Heck brauchst du DEN hier in der passenden Größe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (1. Juli 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Also am Jekyll meiner Freundin, und an meinem Claymore wechsle ich locker 2x im Jahr die drecks BB30 Lager! Da kommt einfach Wasser von innen rein, und spätesten dann knarzt und knackst es... Eigentlich müsste man ne Gummihülse zum abdichten basteln und zwischen die Lager setzen!



Was für Lager verbaust du? Hab das Problem auch mit den ungedichteten Lager ab Werk gehabt, die gedichteten halten bei mir nun trotz Schlammschlacht.

Theoretisch kann nirgends Wasser am Rahmen eintreten, bei mir ist das Wasser durch die defekten Lager eingetreten! Das Sitzrohr war sauber von innen nach Kontrolle!


----------



## EA-Tec (1. Juli 2013)

Spitze, vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Matze. (2. Juli 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Also am Jekyll meiner Freundin, und an meinem Claymore wechsle ich locker 2x im Jahr die drecks BB30 Lager! Da kommt einfach Wasser von innen rein, und spätesten dann knarzt und knackst es... Eigentlich müsste man ne Gummihülse zum abdichten basteln und zwischen die Lager setzen!





Mein Gott bin ich froh dass ich die Shimano-Lager drin habe wenn ich so etwas höre 
An meinem HT halten die SLX - Lager jetzt schon satte 3 Jahre trotz Winterfahrerei mit Spikes, Schlammausfahrten wenn mir das Jekyll zu schade ist und mehreren Aufenthalten am Meer die eigentlich auch nicht Lager-freundlich sind.
Ich hoffe die Lager der Truvativ-Kurbel machen es auch noch ein Weilchen...


----------



## Teuto81 (4. Juli 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Was für Lager verbaust du? Hab das Problem auch mit den ungedichteten Lager ab Werk gehabt, die gedichteten halten bei mir nun trotz Schlammschlacht.
> 
> Theoretisch kann nirgends Wasser am Rahmen eintreten, bei mir ist das Wasser durch die defekten Lager eingetreten! Das Sitzrohr war sauber von innen nach Kontrolle!


 
Hi!

Welche hast du genau dafür genommen? Hast du einen Link zur Bestellung der gedichteten Lager?

Danke.

Gruß

Chris


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (4. Juli 2013)

Hab welche von SKF. Die hab ich aber zum Selbstkostenpreis von einem Bekannten bekommen, der in einem Shop für Eisenwaren arbeitet.

Die Maße findest du irgendwo hier im Thread, link hab ich keinen. Standartgröße für BB30 halt.


----------



## chorge (4. Juli 2013)

Also ich hab bereits SKF versucht... Die halten aber auch nicht länger als die normalen (ebenfalls gedichteten) die SRAM oder Truvativ anbieten.
Ist definitiv ein Wasserproblem - kommt am Sattelstützenschlitz rein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (4. Juli 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Also ich hab bereits SKF versucht... Die halten aber auch nicht länger als die normalen (ebenfalls gedichteten) die SRAM oder Truvativ anbieten.
> Ist definitiv ein Wasserproblem - kommt am Sattelstützenschlitz rein...



Keine Ahnung, meine bleiben nun trocken. Die Sattelstütze sollte ja durch die Klemmung des Schnellspanners dicht sein.

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## fasj (4. Juli 2013)

Hatte mein Bike wegen den Lagern auch beim Händler.

Knapp 60.- incl, Montage.
Wobei die Lager mit je 19.- zu Buche schlugen.
Billiger als bei Dr. Cannnondale.

Bin gespannt wie lange die jetzt halten.
Vielleicht besorg ich mir doch das Werkzeug und mach es zukünftig selber.

Hat jemand zufällig die Lagerbezeichnung ?

Danke
Fasj


----------



## Michael_H (4. Juli 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Ist definitiv ein Wasserproblem - kommt am Sattelstützenschlitz rein...



Mein knarrt gerade auch wie blöd , Donnerstag habe ich eine Termin bei Bikeline. 
Das mit dem Wasserproblem habe ich recht einfach mit 2 runden schwarzem ISO Band über dem Sattelstützenschlitz gelöst. Seit dem war das Tretlager eigentlich immer trocken.


----------



## chorge (4. Juli 2013)

BB30 Welle fetten, dann ist das knarren weg! Wetten?!
Viele Grüße an Tobi und Helle!


----------



## Michael_H (4. Juli 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> BB30 Welle fetten, dann ist das knarren weg! Wetten?!
> Viele Grüße an Tobi und Helle!



Ist eine XTR Kurbel drin, die habe ich auch schon gefettet. Tippe im Moment auf ein Hinterbau Lager.


----------



## chorge (5. Juli 2013)

Bei meiner Freundin war es ein lockeres kleines KB!!
Frag nicht, wie oft ich alles zerlegt habe, bevor ich DA drauf kam! Bei mir nervt gern mal das Sattelgestell in dessen Kunststoffschale....


----------



## Maui_Jim (5. Juli 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Bei mir nervt gern mal das Sattelgestell in dessen Kunststoffschale....



Bei mir auch! Manchmal hilft es bei mir wenn ich Silikonspray auf die Stellen sprühe wo das Gestell in der Schale sitzt. Aber auch nur manchmal... 
Noch ne andere Idee?


----------



## chorge (5. Juli 2013)

Ne ungefettete X12 kann auch Geräusche machen!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (5. Juli 2013)

Bei mir war es die Befestigungsschraube des Schaltzuges am X7 Umwerfer. Hat sich beim Schalten so angehört, als ob es den Rahmen zerreißt 

Gewinde war durch^^ frag mich wie die überhaupt noch gehalten hat


----------



## chorge (5. Juli 2013)

Und manchmal knarrt auch mein Bobbes!!! ð


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui_Jim (5. Juli 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Und manchmal knarrt auch mein Bobbes!!! í ½í¸



Nicht genug gefettet, hä?!


----------



## eljot (5. Juli 2013)

servus zusammen,

hab aktuell vorne original 3-fach 42/32/24 auf FSA Afterburner
und hinten 11-36.

Möchte evtl. auch vorne auf 2-blatt umbauen inkl. kettenführung!

grund:

1) kotzt mich der chain-suck an wenn ich vom mittleren aufs kleine schalte und

2) beim gemütlichen dahincruisen find ich keinen passenden gang ohne dass die kette recht schief steht!
entweder vorne drittes blatt und dann hinten irgenwo mitte ritzel oder aber vorne mittleres blatt und dann bin ich hinten in den letzten ritzel!!
irgendwie dämlich!!

kann ich jetzt einfach vorne auf z.b. 24-38 gehen, sozusagen das mittlere 32 gegen ein 38 ersetzen und anstatt dem 3.blatt ein bash guard oder ähnliches dranntüdeln!?

muss ich die kurbel etwas nach rest versetzen wegen kettenlinie und so?

den 3-fach umwerfer inkl. schalthebel belassen und nur neu einstellen!?

was macht mehr sinn zur kettenführung!?
so ein zweiG-führungsding oder bionic??

kenn mich mit der thematik nicht wirklich gut aus!! von da her kanns sein dass ich da das ein oder andere jetzt durcheinanderbring!?

verzeiht mir!!


----------



## fasj (5. Juli 2013)

eljot schrieb:


> servus zusammen,
> 
> hab aktuell vorne original 3-fach 42/32/24 auf FSA Afterburner
> und hinten 11-36.



Meine Afterburner hat 22 als kleinstes.
Kettenklemmer sind nach Wechsel der KMC auf Sh.. Kette verschwunden.

fasj


----------



## chorge (5. Juli 2013)

Ersetze einfach das mittlere Kettenblatt, und mach außen nen Bash hin. 
Die Bionicon KeFü reicht eigentlich aus, und lässt sich schnell und unkompliziert montieren!


----------



## eljot (5. Juli 2013)

logo, hab grad nachgeschaut!!

bike hat 44/32/22 vorne!! 

müsst ich also das 22 gegen ein 24 und das mittlere 32 gegen
ein 38 ersetzen und aussen nen bash!?


----------



## So-wo (5. Juli 2013)

eljot schrieb:


> servus zusammen,
> 
> hab aktuell vorne original 3-fach 42/32/24 auf FSA Afterburner
> und hinten 11-36.
> ...


Endlichmad:
Das selbe Problem habe ich auch seid 1-1/2 Jahren und immer wieder in die Werkstatt ....in willingen beim cannondale Händler mal nachgehakt ,und der sagte mir die FSA kurbeln hätten dies Problem ...
Jetzt endlich wird es zu cannondale eingeschickt weil mein Fahrrad Laden alle verfügbaren Kurbel eingebaut hat und es doch nicht funktioniert hat 
Mal sehen was bei rauskommt ....


----------



## dende24 (5. Juli 2013)

eljot schrieb:


> logo, hab grad nachgeschaut!!
> 
> bike hat 44/32/22 vorne!!
> 
> ...



Oder fährst 22/36 und musst nur einen Kranz ersetzen. Mir reicht das mit ner 9-fach völlig aus.


----------



## d-lo (5. Juli 2013)

Dann hat man auch nicht so nen Pizzateller als Bashguard...


----------



## dende24 (5. Juli 2013)

d-lo schrieb:


> Dann hat man auch nicht so nen Pizzateller als Bashguard...



Hab mir dazu die MRP 2x geholt und brauch gar keinen extra Bashguard mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doozzer (5. Juli 2013)

Also meine gebrauchte 2fach Kurbel ist heute angekommen 
Leichter Abrieb, dafür aber mit 24/36 und BG.


----------



## chorge (5. Juli 2013)

Ich fahr an allen Bikes 22-36... 1A


----------



## Walter2911 (6. Juli 2013)

Sorry doppelt


----------



## Walter2911 (6. Juli 2013)

Michael_H schrieb:


> Warte auch schon sehnsüchtig auf die neue Pike. Bin sie kurz in einem Litevill 301 probegefahren. Der erste Eindruck war echt gut. Mal schauen wann sie lieferbar ist. Die Lyrik war mir bis jetzt immer etwas zu schwer für den Toureneinsatz.
> Braucht noch jemand eine Fox Talas 32?



Meint ihr diese PIKE! 

Ein Kumpel von mir hat sie jetzt schon am Bike. Ist aber eine 27,5". Gewicht ist zwar leicht höher als die Herstellerangabe aber noch immer leichter als die Talas 34.

Das Ansprechverhalten ist sehr gut! Kommt wirklich fast an die Coil Lyrik heran. Und der 34 Talas ist sie um Klassen überlegen!


----------



## d-lo (6. Juli 2013)

Haben will...


----------



## chorge (6. Juli 2013)

Sägsiiiii!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackRackam (6. Juli 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Also ich hab bereits *SKF* versucht... Die halten aber auch nicht länger als die normalen (ebenfalls gedichteten) die SRAM oder Truvativ anbieten.
> Ist definitiv ein Wasserproblem - kommt am Sattelstützenschlitz rein...


*
SKF 61806-2RS1*
hab ich noch zuhause .... Die müßten ja passen, da bei best-bike-parts.de diese Lagergröße angegeben ist.
Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Teuto81 (6. Juli 2013)

Walter2911 schrieb:


> Meint ihr diese PIKE!
> 
> Ein Kumpel von mir hat sie jetzt schon am Bike. Ist aber eine 27,5". Gewicht ist zwar leicht höher als die Herstellerangabe aber noch immer leichter als die Talas 34.
> 
> Das Ansprechverhalten ist sehr gut! Kommt wirklich fast an die Coil Lyrik heran. Und der 34 Talas ist sie um Klassen überlegen!



Na lecks mi doch am Orsch ist das ein geiles Teil von Federgabel!! 

Evtl. nächstes Jahr auch bei mir...


----------



## Walter2911 (7. Juli 2013)

Also wen es interessiert, die *Pike* gibt es hier: 
http://www.gabelprofi.de/RockShox/2014-Federgabeln/Pike/

Mein Kumpel war einer der ersten der für die Pike angefragt hat und jetzt hat er sie schon daheim. In der ersten Auslieferung hat jeder Shop nur eine sehr geringe Anzahl an Gabeln bekommen. Aber vl.gibt es ja noch ein paar.

Gruß Walter


----------



## Puls220 (7. Juli 2013)

Nur tapered, nur QR15 und rechts dünnere Tauchrohre als links... testet ihr mal, solange bleibe ich bei meiner Lyrik ;-) ... wobei <1900g echt 'ne Ansage sind.

Wäre ja leider nicht das erste mal, dass Rock Shox das Produkt beim Kunden reifen lässt :-/


----------



## Walter2911 (7. Juli 2013)

Soviel ich weiß sind beide 35mm so wie bei der Lyrik. Ok 15mm steckachse. Obwohl ich von der seitlichen Auflagefläche von der Lyrik jetzt ich nicht begeistert bin. Da bin ich mir jetzt auch nicht sicher wieviel die 20mm bringen. Und tapered... Muss man halt den Steuersatz tauschen. 

Aber ich muss sagen das Fahrverhalten ist wirklich top. Keine Haftreibung und schöne progressivität. Wirklich toll! Wegen der Kinderkrankheiten wird man ja sehen. Aber wenn ich mir nicht gerade erst die Lyrik geholt hätte dann würde ich sicher wegen den gut 550g und der Optik die Pike holen!


----------



## Hihi (7. Juli 2013)

Die Standrohre sind wie bei der Lyrik 35mm dick, die Tauchrohre sollen asymmetrisch sein. 

Der Gewichtsvorteil zur Lyrik Solo Air RC2DH ist laut Rock Shox 345 Gramm. Falls das Gewicht auf dem Foto kein Ausreisser ist, sogar nur ca. 200 Gramm. (Die Lyrik Solo Air sind regelmässig etwas leichter als angegeben). Mein Enthusiasmus hält sich daher trotz netter Optik etwas in Grenzen.

Hoffentlich ist die schwarze Beschichtung haltbarer als bei der Travis damals, sonst wirds nach 200 km lila:


----------



## Fernando-FMX (7. Juli 2013)

Das Lila sieht aus als wär das nicht UV-resisten gewesen. Hab ich bei der ein oder anderen Eloxierung auch schon beobachtet.


----------



## eljot (8. Juli 2013)

soderla, hab mich jetzt für nen tausch der 3er kombi gegen 2-fach (24-38 oder so) entschieden! 

welchen umwerfer hat den das jekyll? low mount?!

sowas da: http://www.bike24.net/p119269.html

der 3x10 shifter sollte ja mit 2x10 klarkommen, oder? 

schönen tag, martin

p.s. braucht jemand ne 3-fach afterburner-kurbelgarnitur??


----------



## Nador (10. Juli 2013)

Servus zusammen,
habe nach der letzten Ausfahrt mit dem Jekyl einen leichten Ölfilm am rechten Gabelholm entdeckt - kann ich irgendwie feststellen, ob das was ernsteres ist? Habs jetzt mal gesäubert und würde heute mal bisschen rumfahren um zu sehen, ob das dicht bleibt. 
Kann das sein dass das nur von etwas Dreck verursacht wurde, der wieder rausge"spült" wurde?

Mein Schrauber-Kumpel ist gerade leider nicht im Lande und erreichbar 

Danke schonmal.
Gruß Jul


----------



## fhmuc (10. Juli 2013)

Servus,

Ich hab bei meinem 2012er Jekyll 2  seit dem Umbau von 38/24 auf 36/22 Probleme mit Chain Sucks beim Hochschalten (!) vom kleinen auf das große Blatt. Die Kette bleibt unter Last unten am kleinen Blatt hängen und zieht sich dann zwischen die Strebe.

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (10. Juli 2013)

fhmuc schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Ich hab bei meinem 2012er Jekyll 2  seit dem Umbau von 38/24 auf 36/22 Probleme mit Chain Sucks beim Hochschalten (!) vom kleinen auf das große Blatt. Die Kette bleibt unter Last unten am kleinen Blatt hängen und zieht sich dann zwischen die Strebe.
> 
> Hat jemand eine Idee?



Stell die Kettenführung anders ein!


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. Juli 2013)

Moin,

ist das Jekyll 3 2012 eine gute Wahl ? Muss man für die lange Garantie immer in die Werkstatt laufen ? Gibt es irgendwelche Schwachstellen ?

Größe M bei 1,85 passt, oder ?

Danke.


----------



## fasj (10. Juli 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ist das Jekyll 3 2012 eine gute Wahl ? Muss man für die lange Garantie immer in die Werkstatt laufen ? Gibt es irgendwelche Schwachstellen ?
> 
> ...



Fahre L bei 1,80 M war mir zu klein....
fasj


----------



## Downhillfaller (10. Juli 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ist das Jekyll 3 2012 eine gute Wahl ? Muss man für die lange Garantie immer in die Werkstatt laufen ? Gibt es irgendwelche Schwachstellen ?
> 
> ...



Bei mir passt es mit 1,84m in M sehr gut. Und ich hab schon lange Beine. Ideales wendiges Trailbike mit supi Dämpfer


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. Juli 2013)

Ich habe viele Probleme wg. dem Dämpfer gefunden. Ist der wirklich so schlecht ?


----------



## d-lo (10. Juli 2013)

Natürlich liest man nur von Dämpfern, die nicht funktionieren. Es schreibt ja keiner, dass seiner ohne Probleme funzt, das ist die riesengroße Mehrheit...aber bitte: Ich kann Dir das Rad nur empfehlen, der Dämpfer funzt bei mir ohne Probleme


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. Juli 2013)

Gibt es eine Gewichtbeschränkung von Cannondale ?


----------



## fhmuc (10. Juli 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Stell die Kettenführung anders ein!



Ähm, ich hab keine Kettenführung.


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. Juli 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Gewichtbeschränkung von Cannondale ?



Und lohnt sich ein 26er noch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (10. Juli 2013)

Ja die gibt es. 136kg oder so, also ne ganze Menge Gewicht, die so ein Cannondale verkraftet  

Wieso sollte sich 26" denn nicht lohnen? Speziell das Jekyll ist eine absolut geile Fahrmaschine! 


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## kailer (10. Juli 2013)

Der Dämpfer ist super, meiner ist jetzt seit zwei Jahren problemlos im Einsatz, ohne Wartung. Negativ ist nur, dass er proprietär ist und neu 600 Euro kostet (bei quasi nicht vorhandenem Gebraucht-/Graumarkt).

Zur Größendebatte: Probefahren! Ich bin 1,90 und fahre L, demnächst ziehe ich aber ins Flachere um, dann wäre mir XL lieber. Kommt also immer drauf an.

Bin mal gespannt, ob Cannondale für 2014 auch auf den 650B-Zug aufspringt. Das Jekyll wäre dafür der richtige Kandidat. Dass man mit 26 Zoll irgendwie schlechter oder auch nur anders unterwegs ist, glauben aber nur Modeopfer.

 @fhmuc: Spacer an der Kurbel richtig eingebaut? Schaltauge/Schaltwerk evtl. verbogen? Umwerfer richtig eingestellt?


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. Juli 2013)

Was würde die Wartung kosten ?


----------



## kailer (10. Juli 2013)

Beim Fachmann 152

Privat weniger, man riskiert laut Fox aber Gesundheit und Leben... (wegen Hochdruck vermutlich). Lässt man den Druck ab, riskiert man immer noch schmutzige Finger, das wärs mir wert.


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. Juli 2013)

Danke. Habe fast alle Seiten durch und bin mit der Größe noch unsicher...

Aber ein M sollte doch schön kompakt sein, oder ?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (10. Juli 2013)

fhmuc schrieb:


> Ähm, ich hab keine Kettenführung.



Dann ist die Kette eventuell zu lang oder kurz, oder du schaltest falsch.

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Trialer (10. Juli 2013)

kailer schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer ist super, meiner ist jetzt seit zwei Jahren problemlos im Einsatz, ohne Wartung. Negativ ist nur, dass er proprietär ist und neu 600 Euro kostet (bei quasi nicht vorhandenem Gebraucht-/Graumarkt).
> 
> Zur Größendebatte: Probefahren! Ich bin 1,90 und fahre L, demnächst ziehe ich aber ins Flachere um, dann wäre mir XL lieber. Kommt also immer drauf an.
> 
> ...




Kann ich bestätigen. Das Jekyll wird 2014 650B sein.


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. Juli 2013)

Daher die guten Preise beim 26" aus 2012. bin echt am überlegen, ob ich mir mit 26 Zoll nicht ein altes Ei in den Keller stelle.


----------



## d-lo (11. Juli 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> bin echt am überlegen, ob ich mir mit 26 Zoll nicht ein altes Ei in den Keller stelle.



Nicht böse sein, aber das ist, mit Verlaub, die unsinnigste Aussage, die ich seit langem in diesem Forum gelesen habe 
Meinst Du, dass die 26er jetzt aussterben? Oder dass sie auf einmal schlechter fahren? Oder dass Du auf dem Trail ausgelacht wirst? Bist Du ein 650b überhaupt schon einmal gefahren?
Wenn Du natürlich Angst hast, dass Du mit nem 26er an der Eisdiele keine Welle mehr bekommst, dann versteh ich das natürlich. 
Schau doch einfach, ob Du es irgendwo Probe fahren kannst. Wenn es passt, wieso dann nur wegen einer neuen Mode ein Rad nicht kaufen?


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. Juli 2013)

Stimmt.  bleibt noch die Größenfrage offen..


----------



## Nechei (11. Juli 2013)

@ gasgas04 : Woher weißt du das 2014 das Jekyll 650B sein wird??

Mfg Christian


----------



## Downhillfaller (11. Juli 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Stimmt.  bleibt noch die Größenfrage offen..



Hier im Forum gab es eine Umfrage wer welche Größe fährt.  Such mal danach. Natürlich kommt es immer auch auf deine Schrittlänge an. Das Cannondale passt mir gut in M, mein 301 Liteville muss ich in L fahren,  genau wie alle anderen Räder die ich bis jetzt hatte. Nur das CD passt optimal in M.


----------



## chorge (11. Juli 2013)

Also ich bin 187, und das M meiner Freundin wäre mir viel zu klein! Und ja, ich fahre gern kompakte Bikes!


----------



## d-lo (11. Juli 2013)

Hier ist der Link zum Doodle mit den Größen: Klick mich


----------



## Doozzer (11. Juli 2013)

M bei 1,79. Passt perfekt, nicht zu klein, nicht zu groß, dennoch schön wendig. S wäre zu klein, L könnte passen, wäre mir aber zu riesig


----------



## yann.roux (11. Juli 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Daher die guten Preise beim 26" aus 2012. bin echt am überlegen, ob ich mir mit 26 Zoll nicht ein altes Ei in den Keller stelle.



Also ich finde den Gedanke schon gerechtfertigt. Es gibt viele Gründe 2014 zu warten und auch viele Gründe auf ein 2012er zu greifen.

Für mich würde es nicht in Frage kommen und 2014 wäre mir viel zu weit 
aber man weiß es nicht was MarcoFibr mit dem Bike vorhat? Gebiet, Budget, Einsatz, aktuelles Bike, Trendbewusst, etc., etc.
Mit einer Größe von 1,85m, würden die 27,5 Laufräder gut passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-lo (11. Juli 2013)

Sachliche Gründe sind die eine Sache, aber die Begründung war ja, kein "altes Ei im Keller stehen" haben zu wollen.


----------



## Nechei (11. Juli 2013)

Habt ihr schon was gesehen vom 650B Jekyll??

Mfg Christian


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. Juli 2013)

War beim Händler und es wird ein Trigger 3 od. 2! 
29er hat mich überzeugt.


----------



## Bernstein84 (11. Juli 2013)

Wie fährt sich das 29er? Ich finde es optisch klasse und bestimmt hat sich Peter Denk was ausgedacht damit es Soaß macht!


----------



## Nechei (11. Juli 2013)

Also ich hab das Trigger 1 in 29" und ich bin begeistert!!!!!

Mfg Christian


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. Juli 2013)

Das 1 ist leider zu teuer...


----------



## Teuto81 (11. Juli 2013)

Also ich fahre seit diesem Jahr das Jekyll und bin äußerst zufrieden!

Das Trigger 29er 1 bin ich in Willingen beim Bike Festival mit der Lefty Probe gefahren,
absolut nicht mein Fall! Ne da bleibe ich lieber bei meinem 26er Jekyll.


----------



## Nechei (11. Juli 2013)

Aber es fährt sich Super ;-)
Mir würde das Jekyll auch sehr gefallen evtl Tausch ich nächstes Jahr mein Trigger gegen ein neues Jekyll ein....Mal schauen


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. Juli 2013)

Jetzt muss ich zwischen 2 und 3 Trigger entscheiden.... Schwierig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doozzer (11. Juli 2013)

Ich will ja nicht der Miesepeter sein, aber das hier ist immer noch der Jekyll Thread und nicht der Trigger Thread. Erst machst du hier alle verrückt wegen der Rahmengröße um dann doch ein Trigger zu nehmen.

Nervt halt einfach ein bisschen andauernd Mails zu bekommen (weil Thread abonniert) und man dann nachguckt um was über das Trigger zu lesen '-.-


----------



## Teuto81 (11. Juli 2013)

Gebe Doozzer recht! Dat olle Trigger doh... Kauf dir wat ordentliches!


----------



## JackRackam (11. Juli 2013)

Nechei schrieb:


> Aber es fährt sich Super ;-)
> Mir würde das Jekyll auch sehr gefallen evtl Tausch ich nächstes Jahr mein Trigger gegen ein neues Jekyll ein....Mal schauen



Habe ja *BEIDES*; Trigger Carbon 1 (26") und Jekyll HiMod 2. Für mich sind die in Ihrer Einsatzbreite zwar teilweise überlappend, aber auf dem Jekyll fühle ich mich bergab einfach sicherer. Es liegt wie ein Brett auf dem Trail. Bergauf ist das Trigger vorne, einfach leichter und wendiger. Wer nicht mehr als S2 bergab fährt ist mit dem Trigger gut bedient. Wenns schneller und ruppiger wird wird die Laufruhe des Jekylls (mit RS Lyrik) dem Vorzug geben.
Das Trigger ist steiler im Steuerrohr 69° zu 67,9° beim Jekyll (nominal Größe L) und 2cm längerer Radstand. Fette Reifen mag das Trigger auch nicht. Laut Anleitung bis 2.1. Fahre hinten Conti MK 2.2 was noch geht. 2.4 geht nicht.
Aber jeder nach seinem Geschmack!


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. Juli 2013)

Habt recht... Trotzdem Danke...


----------



## Nechei (11. Juli 2013)

Das Problem ist ja das ich vorher immer Hardtail Gefahren bin und ich seit ich mit dem Trigger fahre richtig Spaß am bergab fahren habe und ich mir dachte das ich da mit  dem Jekyll besser Fahre?!!? 

Mfg Christian


----------



## JackRackam (11. Juli 2013)

Doozzer schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht der Miesepeter sein, aber das hier ist immer noch der Jekyll Thread und nicht der Trigger Thread.



 ... kommt voll so rüber. Nicht gleich .....

Und wenn der Teuto81 meint ist halt auch nur ne Meinung ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (11. Juli 2013)

Hab' mal wieder mein 29" Stumpjumper aus'm Keller hervor gekramt  ... und bin 'ne kleine Tour durch den Frankfurter Stadtwald gefahren. Der ein oder andere "Trail" war auch dabei. 

Fazit: Das Stumpi kommt weg! 

Das Jekyll kann alles, was das Stumpi kann, nur deutlich besser!? Selbst im Uphill hat das Jekyll die Nase *deutlich* vorn. Beim Uphill wippt das Stumpi ordentlich, wobei ich Gabel und Dämpfer nie ganz zu mache - kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass das gut sein soll, wenn irgendwas zwanghaft blockiert wird. 

Beim Jekyll wippt nix, bzw. nur ganz wenig. 

Ich bin echt fasziniert vom Jekyll. Jetzt versteh' ich auch, wieso mir mein Stammhändler (führt neben einigen anderen Herstellern auch Specialized und Cannondale) immer in den Ohren liegt, dass Cannondale ja so toll wäre  

Für den Verkaufserlös vom Stumpi wird das Jekyll umgebaut, und dann hab' ich ein "26er Retro Bike, welches perfekt auf mich zugeschnitten ist


----------



## Teuto81 (12. Juli 2013)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Ich bin echt fasziniert vom Jekyll. Jetzt versteh' ich auch, wieso mir mein Stammhändler (führt neben einigen anderen Herstellern auch Specialized und Cannondale) immer in den Ohren liegt, dass Cannondale ja so toll wäre


 
Das freut einen doch sehr zu hören! Das Jekyll ist meiner Ansicht nach
eins der besten All Mountain Bikes die man bekommen kann.

Einzig das Trek Slash 9 (mehr Enduro) wäre noch ne geile Alternative,
aber der Preis von 5.500 Euronen ist schon etwas zu heftig für mich!

In diesem Sinne, erfreuen wir uns doch an unseren Jekyll´s.


----------



## Doozzer (12. Juli 2013)

@JackRackam Ich wusste, dass jemand kommt und sowas schreibt 

Aber egal, ich habe eine Frage:
Kennt jemand den Farbcode von dem blau am 3er/4er aus 2011?


----------



## Trail-Trialer (12. Juli 2013)

Nechei schrieb:


> @ gasgas04 : Woher weißt du das 2014 das Jekyll 650B sein wird??
> 
> Mfg Christian



Kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Aber Du siehst ja wo ich wohne und wenn Du Dich mit Cdale etwas auskennst dann kannst Du es Dir denken.


----------



## chorge (13. Juli 2013)

Teuto81 schrieb:


> Das freut einen doch sehr zu hören! Das Jekyll ist meiner Ansicht nach
> eins der besten All Mountain Bikes die man bekommen kann.
> 
> Einzig das Trek Slash 9 (mehr Enduro) wäre noch ne geile Alternative,
> ...



Schon mal auf nem Claymore gesessen?! ;-)
DAS ist die Alternative!!!


----------



## Nechei (13. Juli 2013)

@ Chorge: Ist das Claymore nicht zu schwer wenn man auch Touren fahren möchte?? Das Claymore würde mir auch sehr gut gefallen,hab allerdings immer Angst das es Bergauf nur noch eine Quälerei ist......

Mfg Christian


----------



## chorge (13. Juli 2013)

Also mein Claymore wog aus dem Karton incl. Pedale genau 14,3kg. Inzwischen bin ich bei 15,7kg, allerdings mit Totem und diversen anderen kleineren Umbauten.
Ich fahr damit ALLES! Neulich erst 2000hm hoch zum Altissimo. Hier im Allgäu ist es wirklich steil und derbe - geht prima mit dem Claymore! Und bergab ist es halt ne Macht...
Vielseitiger geht echt nicht mehr: Bikepark, Touren, BikeBergsteigen, Vertriding...


----------



## eljot (13. Juli 2013)

schönen abend zusammen,

hätt hier mal eine bremsentechnische frage:

nachdem in der letzten zeit der druckpunkt meiner avid elixir
bisserl schwammig wurde hab ich mir so einen tollen entlüftungskit geholt
und mal versucht die bremsflüssigkeit zu wechseln, bzw. zu entlüften.

vorne gings recht gut und der druckpunkt ist wieder schön knackig!

hinten hab ich so meine probleme! den bekomm ich einfach nicht so gut hin wie vorn und wenn oben am bremshebel die spritze angeschraubt ist und ich damit vakuum erzeuge um luft aus dem system zu bringen, hört man aus dem hebel aus der nähe des kolbens ein leichtes "pft" wie wenn er dort etwas luft zieht!! 

kann das sein dass dort irgendwelche dichtungen nach geradeeinmal 2jahren im eimer sind!?


----------



## Nechei (14. Juli 2013)

@chorge : Ja das hört sich ja gut an... Ich wohne ja ganz im Süden Deutschlands (Berchtesgadener Land) und hier sind die Touren die ich fahre auch oft sehr steil und vor allem lange steile Stücke. Da ist man dann froh ein Bike zu habe das sich gut bergauf pedalieren lässt. Aber mein Trigger 29" hat ja auch 13,5 kg und das fährt sich bergauf hervorragend auch wenn es bergauf keine Rakete ist (kann aber auch an mir liegen 

Mfg Christian


----------



## chorge (14. Juli 2013)

13.5kg sind doch pervers leicht! Ich werde nun auf ne 2000hm Tour im Kleinwalsertal starten... 800hm davon sind reines Tragen... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fhmuc (14. Juli 2013)

... Geht noch leichter, 2012er Carbon 2, gewogen 13,3kg fahrbereit inkl. Remotestütze. Ideal zum Tragen ;-)


----------



## chorge (14. Juli 2013)

Und Federweg schützt auch leider nicht vor Dummheit...


----------



## Sagatasan (14. Juli 2013)

alternative vollbremsung??
hoffe das material ist heile geblieben...

gute besserung!!


bzw. 

ist es normal, dass ich nach jeder ausfahrt den steuersatz nachziehen muss?? 
also die krallenschraube beim vorbau nachziehen und den vorbau wieder anknallen....

edit: das steuerrohr war ein paar mm zu lange - der gabelkonus dürfte etwas nachgerutscht sein und jetzt richtig sitzen... jetzt passts wieder!


----------



## dende24 (14. Juli 2013)

ohje, ich fühle mit dir...


----------



## chorge (14. Juli 2013)

shit


----------



## dende24 (15. Juli 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> shit



halb so wild... die speiche is glatt gebrochen. mit n bissel glück kann ich den september noch nutzen.


----------



## fhmuc (15. Juli 2013)

ZweiP schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten.
> 
> Ich werde mal dem Shop in Deutschland das Problem mal schildern und hoffentlich haben sie eine langlebige Lösung. Ich hatte vor Jahren schon einen Unfall und will nicht durch so einen Konstruktionsfehler nochmal ins Krankenhaus. Sicherheit geht vor.
> 
> ...



Hole das Thema mal hoch: ich habe exakt das gleiche Problem wie ZweiP. Es handelt sich auch um ein 2012er Jekyll Carbon 2 in weiß/blau, gekauft im April 2013. Bin auch nur normale Trail-Touren gefahren, keine Drops, keine Stürze etc. - ich denke die meisten hier im Forum nehmen das Bike deutlich härter ran. 

Der Riss ist wirklich sehr schwer zu entdecken, sieht man eigentlich nur bei direktem Sonnenlicht. Wäre die Lackierung schwarz, würde es vermutlich gar nicht auffallen. Frage mich daher, ob hier ein generelles Problem vorliegt...

Das Bike steht jetzt beim Händler, mal schauen wie sich Cannondale verhält.


----------



## dasphonk (16. Juli 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Und Federweg schützt auch leider nicht vor Dummheit...




Sorry, aber wer den Schaden hat, braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen.

Um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken: Das Foto würde ich nicht für eine Bewerbung nutzen. Es schmeichelt Dir nicht wirklich. 

Aber wichtig: Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## dasphonk (16. Juli 2013)

fhmuc schrieb:


> Hole das Thema mal hoch: ich habe exakt das gleiche Problem wie ZweiP. Es handelt sich auch um ein 2012er Jekyll Carbon 2 in weiß/blau, gekauft im April 2013. Bin auch nur normale Trail-Touren gefahren, keine Drops, keine Stürze etc. - ich denke die meisten hier im Forum nehmen das Bike deutlich härter ran.
> 
> Der Riss ist wirklich sehr schwer zu entdecken, sieht man eigentlich nur bei direktem Sonnenlicht. Wäre die Lackierung schwarz, würde es vermutlich gar nicht auffallen. Frage mich daher, ob hier ein generelles Problem vorliegt...
> 
> Das Bike steht jetzt beim Händler, mal schauen wie sich Cannondale verhält.



Man kann Deinem Beitrag nicht wirklich entnehmen, wo der Rahmen einen Riss hat. Klär uns doch bitte mal auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fhmuc (16. Juli 2013)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Man kann Deinem Beitrag nicht wirklich entnehmen, wo der Rahmen einen Riss hat. Klär uns doch bitte mal auf



Der Riss ist an der Klemmung/Verschraubung der Schwinge. Hier nochmal die Bilder von ZweiP, bei mir sieht es genauso aus, auf beiden Seiten. Das Teil sollte sich austauschen lassen, warte noch auf Rückmeldung von Cannondale.


----------



## ZweiP (16. Juli 2013)

Jetzt melde ich mich auch noch schnell zu Wort.
Mein Händler in Wien hat nur diesen defekten Teil der Schwinge gegen einen neuen ausgetauscht. Das ging auch seitens von Cannondale ohne Probleme. Der Händler hat einfach die Fotos zu Cannondale geschickt und Cannondale hat ohne sich zurückzumelden das Ersatzteil (sogar in passender Farbe) sofort zum Händler geschickt und die haben es dann umgebaut. Natürlich alles auf Garantie. Das nenn ich super Service.

Jetzt kann ich wieder ohne schlechten Gefühl das Bike fahren


----------



## fhmuc (16. Juli 2013)

Mein Händler hat mich heute angerufen, das defekte Teil wird ausgetauscht auf Garantie. Nächste Woche bekomme ich mein Jekyll zurück.  

Bis dahin werde ich wohl mein 2004er Cube Limited aus dem Keller holen - ob man wohl einen Unterschied spürt? ;-)


----------



## Sagatasan (17. Juli 2013)

cannondale ist da sehr fair - mir wurde der jekyll-alurahmen komplett ersetzt - haarrisse im bereich der hauptschwinge im lack, wobei es nachweislich nur der lack war - einmalig tauscht CD den rahmen auch nach lackfehlern aus! zumindest in österreich...


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. Juli 2013)

Hat der  X Fusion Dämpfer einen echten Lockout?


----------



## Teuto81 (18. Juli 2013)

Nein, auch der FOX nicht. Brauch aber auch nicht wegen Elevate-Modus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (18. Juli 2013)

Wozu hab ich dann einen Lockout Zug? Platform?
Der X Fusion hat einen festen Federweg!


----------



## Doozzer (18. Juli 2013)

Ich dachte, dass der xfusion nicht reduziert werden kann und somit müsste es ja lockout sein


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. Juli 2013)

Danke erstmal. Werde mal morgen meinen Händler anrufen. Finde im Netz nichts...


----------



## JackRackam (19. Juli 2013)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wozu hab ich dann einen Lockout Zug? Platform?
> Der X Fusion hat einen festen Federweg!



DerX-Fusion Pullshock-Dämpfer ist beim *Trigger* beschrieben

C'dale Webseite-Manuals

Funktioniert Digital FEST - OFFEN 

Denke nur ne Alternative wenn man nur bergab unterwegs ist.


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. Juli 2013)

Lt. meinem Händler ist der Dämpfer nicht 100% Digital. Ehr in Richtung Platform.

Ist mein erstes CD und ich muss sagen, dass die Qualität schon klasse ist.


----------



## Doozzer (19. Juli 2013)

Naja, an meinem Jekyll sieht das Steuerrohr aus, als ob ich eine Hauswand geschrammt hätte, dabei haben da nur ein schaltzug/Hülle gerieben, aber auch nur bei engen kurven. Und das nach 500km.


----------



## JackRackam (19. Juli 2013)

.. deshalb hab ich recht großzügig *Rahmenschutzfolie* angebracht. Sozusagen fast überall: Steuerrohr, Unterrohr Unterseite komplett, Schwinge komplett, Sitzrohr Rückseite.

Bevor jemand fragt 3M Steinschlagschutzfolie Automobilqualität.


----------



## eljot (19. Juli 2013)

hallo zusammen,

ist der umwerfer vom jekyll ein:

direct low S3 dual bottom pull??? 

danke, martin


----------



## Doozzer (19. Juli 2013)

Ich habe auch überall diese folie, nur am Steuerrohr hatte ich dann keine mehr. Da war nur alles nötige abgeklebt, nicht großzügig...


----------



## fhmuc (20. Juli 2013)

fhmuc schrieb:


> Mein Händler hat mich heute angerufen, das defekte Teil wird ausgetauscht auf Garantie.



Um das Thema abzuschließen: mein Händler hat mir das ausgetauschte Teil gezeigt. Es war nur ein Riss im Lack, darunter war alles ok. Das ganze Bauteil scheint auch komplett aus Alu zu sein, kein Carbon. Wie auch immer, habe jetzt mein Jekyll zurück und morgen geht's auf den Berg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (20. Juli 2013)

fhmuc schrieb:


> Um das Thema abzuschließen: mein Händler hat mir das ausgetauschte Teil gezeigt. Es war nur ein Riss im Lack, darunter war alles ok. Das ganze Bauteil scheint auch komplett aus Alu zu sein, kein Carbon. Wie auch immer, habe jetzt mein Jekyll zurück und morgen geht's auf den Berg.



Ich hab ein paar seiten vorher mal meinen senf zu dem Thema dazu gestreut. Danke, dass ich nun recht bekomme 

Der Vorschlag mit dem entfernen des Lackes wurde zerrissen zur Kontrolle... Aber schön, dass Cannondale so kulant ist :thumbup:


----------



## dende24 (20. Juli 2013)

jap, steht auch in der anleitung  
trotzdem vorsichtig sein... mein x0 low ist gegen den rahmen geschlagen. musste einen teil abfeilen.


----------



## Doozzer (21. Juli 2013)

Es scheint so, also ob mein rechtes Tretlager knarzt. Muss ich mir die Tage mal genauer ansehen. Wenn das Tretlager jetzt nach 500km schon durch ist, wäre das ärgerlich. Deswegen baue ich dann als nächstes diese RESET Lager + dei Atlas Kurbel ein. Habt ihr die Hülse zwischen den zwei Lagerschalen miteingebaut, trotz eigentlich geschlossenem Tretlager? Weil die Hülse ist ja eig nur für nicht geschlossene gedacht.

Edit: Also das Tretlager ist es nicht, das kann ich auschließen. Mich interessiert die Frage trotdem.
Ich weiß aber immer noch nicht, woher das knacksen kommt, ist nämlich nur bei bestimmten Kurven bzw. bei bestimmter Stellung des Beckens. Und kommt auch nicht von hinten, sondern eher von unter dem Fahrer.
Demnach müsste es der Sattel oder so sein, aber ich habe Sattel und Sattelstütze getauscht und das Knacksen ist immer noch da. Könnte es ein Gelenk/Lager am Hinterbau sein?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (21. Juli 2013)

Hab auch das knarzen... Tritt je nach Fahrstil aber bei fast jedem fully mal auf. 

1. Pedale
2. Kettenblätter
3. Leitungen, die aneinander reiben
4. Sattelstange
5. Kurbel (zu lose... Staub dazwischen)
6. ausgeschlagene Dämpferbuchsen

etc. Liste kann fortgesetzt werden

Du kannst mal auf die Gelenke WD 40 geben, hilft aber nur kurz, da das wieder abfließt. Bitte kein Brunox, das lässt den letzten fettfilm verschwinden!

Ich hab mich damit abgefunden.


----------



## CicliB (21. Juli 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Hab auch das knarzen... Tritt je nach Fahrstil aber bei fast jedem fully mal auf.
> 
> 1. Pedale
> 2. Kettenblätter
> ...



Bei mir waren es die roten Buchsen an der Wippe (über dem Dämpfer).
Nimm mal das Hinterrad in die Hand und beweg es mal seitlich zur Fahrtrichtung.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (21. Juli 2013)

CicliB schrieb:


> Bei mir waren es die roten Buchsen an der Wippe (über dem Dämpfer).
> Nimm mal das Hinterrad in die Hand und beweg es mal seitlich zur Fahrtrichtung.



---> Huber Bushings!


----------



## TeeKay82 (21. Juli 2013)

Hat evtl jemand (spontanes) Interesse an nem Jekyll 3 aus 2011 (siehe Bilder Profil)?

Upgrades:
Shimano XT ICE Tech Bremsanlage (180mm vorn und hinten)
Renthal Fatbar Light 740mm Lenker
Huber Bushings
Rubber Queen 2.4er v&h
2012er Reverb 

Alles Anfang 2013 gekauft, ausser die Reverb.


----------



## Teuto81 (22. Juli 2013)

Huber Bushings bringen Abhilfe beim knarzen an der Wippe.

Nach meiner Tour letztes WE hatte ich ein sehr gut hörbares Knacken aus
Richtung Tretlager. Dachte natürlich sofort, dass es defekt sei und ich
das Bike zum Händler zurück bringen muss zwecks Garantie (gekauft
Anfang 2013).

Aber als ich später abends nochmal an der Kurbel gedreht habe, waren keine
negativen Geräusche mehr vorhanden. Merkwürdig... Und nein, ich habe
nicht geträumt! Meine Frau stand mittags daneben und hatte es auch gehört. 

Na ja abwarten, so lange es hält ist alles gut.


----------



## AG85 (22. Juli 2013)

Hab das knacken auch ne zeit lang  gehabt aber nur unter lasteinwirkung am rechten kurbelarm.bei einfachem drehen nicht... Ist aber nach kurzer zeit wieder verschwunden ;-) 
Was noch eine Ursache sein könnte ist Spiel zwischen den Buchsen und dem durchgehenden inbus an den dämpferaufnahmen. Einfach mal das Rad im stehen am Sattel leicht anheben, sollte es dann knackende Geräusche abgeben könnte es das sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackRackam (23. Juli 2013)

Bei mir knarzt es jetzt auch unter Last.
... seit ich ne *neue Kette* drauf gemacht habe. Vorher alles normal gewesen.


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (23. Juli 2013)

gasgas04 schrieb:


> Kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Aber Du siehst ja wo ich wohne und wenn Du Dich mit Cdale etwas auskennst dann kannst Du es Dir denken.



2014 sind die jekyll weiterhin in 26", es kommt derzeit keine 650b variante!


----------



## chorge (23. Juli 2013)

Na hoffentlich!!!
Spricht für Cannondale!!! Warum ein perfektes Bike noch verbessern wollen?! OK, man könnte mal etwas dünneres Öl in den Dämpfer geben, bzw. die linke Kammer etwas anders shimmen - aber ansonsten gibt's wenig, was nicht super gut ist! 1.5" ist genial! Leider ist der Standard inzwischen tot - wäre schön, wenn Cannondale ab Werk nen Reducer mitliefern würde...


----------



## michi3 (23. Juli 2013)

eine verbesserung wäre das drecks pressfit weg zu lassen, dann hätte man auch einen knarz freien rahmen.


----------



## chorge (23. Juli 2013)

Wenn man die Lager sauber schmiert beim einpressen und dann exakt vorspannt, halten die Lager gut! Allerdings muss man auf Wasser von innen achten...


----------



## fasj (23. Juli 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Wenn man die Lager sauber schmiert beim einpressen und dann exakt vorspannt, halten die Lager gut! Allerdings muss man auf Wasser von innen achten...



Vorspannt ?

fasj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (23. Juli 2013)

Ja - BB30 wird HANDFEST (nicht fester!!!) vorgespannt! Dazu ist der Gewindering an der Kurbel...


----------



## zymnokxx (23. Juli 2013)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> 2014 sind die jekyll weiterhin in 26", es kommt derzeit keine 650b variante!



Sehr gut! Und dann bitte noch mit 160/170mm Lefty dann bin ich am Start!


----------



## Doozzer (23. Juli 2013)

Doozzer schrieb:


> Deswegen baue ich dann als nächstes diese RESET Lager + dei Atlas Kurbel ein. Habt ihr die Hülse zwischen den zwei Lagerschalen miteingebaut, trotz eigentlich geschlossenem Tretlager? Weil die Hülse ist ja eig nur für nicht geschlossene gedacht.



Keiner hat eine Antwort hierdrauf?


----------



## Maui_Jim (23. Juli 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Ja - BB30 wird HANDFEST (nicht fester!!!) vorgespannt! Dazu ist der Gewindering an der Kurbel...



Was meinst du mit vorgespannt? Da ich demnächst meine Lager tauschen wollte interessiert mich das brennend 
Kann mir nix darunter vorstellen...


----------



## chorge (23. Juli 2013)

Also wenn du BB30 hast, hat deine Kurbel einen Ring der auf einem Gewinde auf der Achse läuft. In der Regel ist der Ring mit nem kleinen Inbus gesichert. Wenn die Kurbel runter ist vom Bike, solltest du den Ring lösen und "nach außen" schrauben. Nach Montage der neuen Lager und der Kurbel, den Ring einfach von Hand gegen das Lager schrauben, bzw. bei FSA Kurbeln den BB30 Schlüssel verwenden, den es günstig zu kaufen gibt. Wie gesagt: Handfest ist optimal! Zu locker, dann kann die Welle hin und her rutschen, und der Antrieb neigt zum knacksen... Zu fest, dann gehen die Lager schnell hops! 
Am besten nach der vermeintlich optimalen Montage ein paar Meter im Wiegetritt fahren, und dann nochmal nachziehen!
Das Sichern mit dem MiniInbus natürlich nicht vergessen!!


----------



## Maui_Jim (23. Juli 2013)

Danke für die Info! Ich schau mir das an, dann weiß ich mehr. Das mit dem Ring ist mir beim säubern nicht aufgefallen...


----------



## Puls220 (23. Juli 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Warum ein perfektes Bike noch verbessern wollen?!



... Du arbeitest bestimmt im Marketing 

Mir sind das Marketinggelaber und die zwanghaft in den Markt gepressten neuen Laufradgrößen auch suspekt, aber Verbesserungspotenzial gibt's schon noch:

* das X12 Gewinde gehört m.E. in ein austauschbares Ausfallende
* die Lackqualität ist aktuell eher mäßig
* die Lagerabstützung am Hauptlager ist schmal und fummelig
* überhaupt wäre ich sehr an einer Lösung interessiert, wo die gesamte Hinterbaulagerung im harten Einsatz einige Jahre wartungsfrei funktioniert ohne zu knacken... 

Habt ihr in diesem Zusammenhang Erfahrungen mit Voll- oder Teilkeramiklagern? In irgendeinem Fully Thread hier haben einige geschworen, dass sie seitdem nie wieder Probleme hatten.

Mein Händler hat jetzt den Einbau von rostfreien Edelstahllagern empfohlen...


----------



## chorge (23. Juli 2013)

Nö, nix Marketing... ;-)
Und ja: ich muss dir teilweise recht geben! Das Gewinde direkt im Rahmen für die X12 ist natürlich nicht perfekt! Die Lagerkonstruktion hingegen finde ich sehr gut! Glaub mir, auch ein Nicolai knarzt mal...
Zwei Geometriepunkte - wie beim Claymore - wären am Jekyll auch fein!
Der Lack ist eigentlich gut. Zwar nicht so haltbar wie ne Pulverbeschichtung, dafür aber typisch für Nasslack brillanter...
Ein Ausgang für ne Reverb-Stealth dürfte noch rein.
Und ENDLICH dünneres Öl im Dyad!!!


----------



## Puls220 (23. Juli 2013)

Hauptlager und Umwerferbefestigung sind m.E. suboptimal.

Auch wenn es funktioniert: warum soll der Umwerfer mit der Schwinge mitrotieren, wenn die Kurbel am Hauptrahmen ortsfest ist?

Außerdem geht durch die E-Type Befestigung viel potenzieller Lagerabstand (=Stützbreite =Steifigkeit) für die Hauptschwinge verloren. Hätten die Hauptlager einen größeren Abstand, hätten sie geringere Radiallasten, würden länger halten etc. 

Vergleich mal die relativ kleinen Lager mit Miniachse am Tretlager mit der vergleichsweise monströsen Wippenlagerung (die Achsen sind rund doppelt so lang) obwohl sie zur Hinterbausteifigkeit nicht viel beitragen können.

---

Das mit Marketing war natürlich ironisch... es wäre die totale Kapitulation wenn die sagen "das Modell von vor 3 Jahren schickt, wir können nix verbessern!" Notfalls wird wahllos irgendwas geändert, ein toller Begriff dazu erfunden und mit Hochdruck in den Markt gelobt... Wenn sie damals mit 650b Laufräder angefangen hätten, würden  jetzt alle mit Begründung "viel wendiger und stabiler" auf 26er umstellen, damit man möglichst jedem der schon ein Bike im Keller hat wieder ein neues verkaufen kann.


----------



## un..inc (25. Juli 2013)

Servus!
Nach euren großartigen Tipps bin ich nun auch seit ein paar Wochen Jekyll-Besitzer.
Ein paar Modifikationen hab ich vorgenommen: Lenker, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Kettenführung, Pedale...
Bei Gelegenheit will ich noch auf ne 2-Fach Kurbel umbauen. 

2 Bilder will ich euch auch nicht vorenthalten:












Gruß un..inc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (25. Juli 2013)

michi3 schrieb:


> eine verbesserung wäre das drecks pressfit weg zu lassen, dann hätte man auch einen knarz freien rahmen.



Wenn das Pressfit richtig montiert ist, knarzt da nix.

Mir ist gestern aufgefallen, dass sich das Hauptlager zu unschönen Geräuschen hingegeben hat. Schraube raus, gesäubert und wieder rein... Nun ist Ruhe.

Dicker Vorteil, dass die Lager an den Drehpunkten geklemmt werden und nicht gepresst


----------



## Mr.Sound (25. Juli 2013)

@un..inc sehr geile Bilder, bitte mehr davon 

Mal wieder mein Gebbl 




Gruß Sven


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Juli 2013)

Na dann will ich mein Jekyll hier auch mal präsentieren. Entgegen den Allermeisten hier habe ich ein anderes Ziel beim Aufbau verfolgt. Ich habe mir mehr ein SuperTourer, AM mit genug Reserven für Alpen und Co. aufgebaut und vorallem mit der einzig wahren Gabel für ein Cannondale ... der Lefty 

Nein, im Ernst ich finde gerade auch das Jekyll mit seinen 150/90mm bietet sich an um mit einer Lefty MAX 140mm aufgebaut zu werden.

Im Einzelnen habe ich verbaut:

*Fahrwerk:*
Jekyll Carbon, Medium
Fox Dyad
Lefty MAX pbr

*LRS:*
ZTR Arch EX
DT Aero
DT Prolock Alu
DT 190 
Tune Cannonball
Schwalbe NN 2,25 graphit
Stans Milch

*Schaltung/Bremsen:*
X.O. Twister 2x10
X.O. Type 2 Schaltwerk
X.9 Umwerfer
BB30 Si umgebaut auf 38/26
X.O. 12-36 

Avid Elixir CR Carbon
Marta SL Bremsscheiben 180/160

*Anbauteile:*
FSA K-Force Carbon Rizer
CD Steam Steerer 100 -5
Reverb 
SLR XP

*Kataloggewicht:*
11,07 Kg

Fehlen nur noch Pedale je nach Einsatzzweck und los geht's. 

Noch zu erwähnen: 
Die DT 190 Nabe hinten ist super flexibel und lässt sich auf alle Standarts umrüsten, auch auf XX1 oder Xo1. Das wäre später nochmal eine Option, noch sagen mir die möglichen Übersetzungen aber nichts. 

Die Reverb Fernbedienung habe ich nicht am Oberrohr entlang verlegt, sondern in einem Bogen unter der Dämpferwippe entlang geführt und parallel zu den anderen Zügen auf dem Unterrohr wieder hoch. Das verhindert lästige Schlaufen und ist quasi "unsichbar".

Mal ein erster Eindruck. Bilder aus der freihen Wildbahn gibt's noch nicht.






[/url] ferdisch von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]






[/url] ferdisch von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## chorge (26. Juli 2013)

Hat was! Aber baut die Gabel nicht sehr niedrig? Könnte nen seltsamen Lenkwinkel geben...
Trotzdem: Schick!!!


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Juli 2013)

... weis nicht was für ein Lenkwinkel das gibt, habe ich mir keine großen Gedanken gemacht. Im Vergleich zu den 150mm Gabeln, die bis 2012 Serie verbaut wurden, die so 520 Einbauhöhe haben, liegt die MAX mit 510 nicht völlig daneben.

Mehr Gedanken habe ich mir über das Abstimmen des Dyad gemacht. Wie die auf die Gewichtsangaben gekommen sind ist mir schleiherhaft. Habe dann gerade Deine Beiträge diesbezüglich hier gelesen und nun pos 2 Gewichtsstufen neg sogar 3 weniger eingestellt. Damit scheint der Hinterbau an das Sahneansprechverhalten einer Lefty ranzukommen.

Aber so richtig begriffen, habe ich das Verhältnis zwischen pos und neg Kammer und vorallem wie sich welche Druckveränderung auswirkt noch nicht wirklich  Kenne bislang nur solo air, Float etc. bei denen sich pos und neg Kammern automtisch einstellen.

Also wenn Du magst darfst Du mir das gern nochmal wie für einem Fünfjährigen näher bringen


----------



## chorge (27. Juli 2013)

Eigentlich simpel:
Die Negativkammer unterstützt Initial das Einfedern, wirkt also der Positivkammer entgegen. Sie hat also nur wenig Einfluss auf die Ausnutzung des Federweges, sondern vor allem auf den Sag. Somit muss man also einfach den Druck der Positivkammer so wählen, dass man den Federweg voll nutzt, und dazu einen Negativkammerdruck fahren, der den gewünschten Sag ergibt.
Wenn man wie du den Dämpfer über der Positivkammer weich abstimmt, würde man wenn man der Tabelle folgen würde einen viel zu hohen Sag haben. Daher hast du korrekterweise nochmal deutlich weniger Druck in die NegKammer gegeben. Das Resultat: ein relativ lineares Verhalten des Dämpfers.
Cannondale verfolgt tabellarisch ein anderes Konzept: viel pos. Druck schützt vor Durchschlägen, da man ja den Federweg dann kaum noch nutzen kann, außer vielleicht bei fetten Drops. Damit der Hinterbau aber nicht zu hart ist, wird mit 40% SAG gefahren, was durch wiederum recht hohen NegDruck erreicht wird. Die Kurve des Dämpfers ist dann also sehr progressiv - sehr weich am Anfang, und dann deutlich härter werdend. 
Wer allerdings weniger springt, der hat mit der ersten Variante ein angenehmeres Fahrwerk: linear mit nur rund 25% Sag und dennoch deutlich besserer Federwegsausnutzung. Hängt immer von den Vorlieben des Fahrers ab. Schön ist es, dass man dies beim Dyad aber so gut selber beeinflussen kann!!


----------



## fasj (27. Juli 2013)

Hi,
nachdem ich in der Werkstatt die BB30 Lager an meinem Jekyll tauschen hab lassen, hab ich mir fürs nächste mal jetzt Werkzeug besorgt 

Jetzt würde ich mir gerne noch Lager auf Halde legen.
Dr.C ist aber VIEL zu teuer.

FSA im Versand hab ich gesehen für ~18.
Denke aber das das "normale" Lager sind, die man günstig erwerben kann.

Hat mir dazu bitte jemand die genaue Lagerbezeichnung?
Will meine Lager erst zum tauschen ausbauen.

Danke
fasj


----------



## JackRackam (27. Juli 2013)

fasj schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Hat mir dazu bitte jemand die genaue Lagerbezeichnung?
> Will meine Lager erst zum tauschen ausbauen.
> ...


hatte ich hier auch schon angefragt
Nach meinen Recherchen ist die Bez. *61806-2RS

*In einem anderen Thead hier über BB30 habe ich auch diese Angabe gefunden.

Mal schauen ob sich jemand erbarmt, der schon die Lager gewechselt hat uns es weiss.

Gruß und Dank JackR


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Juli 2013)

Danke @chorge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nechei (27. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Ich muß jetzt auch mal blöde fragen. Ich habe kein Jekyll sondern ein Trigger 29" das ebenfalls den Dyad Dämpfer verbaut hat.
Mein Händler hat den Dämpfer nach der Cannondale Tabelle eingestellt ich finde das Fahrwerk aber etwas zu straff....
Um den genauen Sag einstellen zu können müsste ich erstmal wissen wie lange die Kolbenstange aus den Dämfer kommt wenn keine Luft drinnen ist, ist das soweit richtig???
Danach müsste ich so lange Luft einpumpen bis ich die 30% Sag zusammen habe oder?
Ich habe übrigens ca 87 kg fahrbereit vielleicht kann mir jemand ca sagen was ich da an Luft einpumpen müsste!?

Mfg Christian


----------



## Zelasus (27. Juli 2013)

Das ist richtig Christian.

Aber auch beim Jekyll ist das Fahrwerk sehr straff bei Einstellung nach Werksangabe. Ich habe es z.b. 2 Stufen bei Positiv tiefer und bei Negativ bin ich nach Gefühl gegangen.

Wenn du z.b bei bei Positiv 1 Stufe tiefer gehst, musst du bei Negativ mehr als eine Stufe runter da du sonst zuviel SAG hast.Ich steuere mit der Positiv die Weichheit und mit der Negativ den SAG. Ob das jetzt so 100% richtig ist weiss ich nicht aber ich habe damit gute Erfahrung gemacht.

Bei weiteren fragen, frag doch einfach einmal "chorge" der ist auf dem Gebiet echt Fit. Von Ihm habe ich auch den Tip wie oben beschrieben.


----------



## chorge (27. Juli 2013)

Passt so! Einfach 1-2 Stufen mit dem Pos-Kammer-Druck runter gehen. Dann den korrespondierenden Neg-Druck in der Tabelle betrachten, und dann aber nochmal deutlich weniger Druck in die Neg Kammer geben! Dann ist der Dämpfer nicht so straff, aber der Sag passt dennoch...


----------



## JackRackam (28. Juli 2013)

Nechei schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich muß jetzt auch mal blöde fragen. Ich habe kein Jekyll sondern ein Trigger 29" das ebenfalls den Dyad Dämpfer verbaut hat.
> Mein Händler hat den Dämpfer nach der Cannondale Tabelle eingestellt ich finde das Fahrwerk aber etwas zu straff....
> ...



Hi Christian,
die Tabelle findest du auf der Cdale Webseite bei den "Nachtrag"Anleitungen. Sie unterscheidet sich von der des Jekylls
Bei meinem Trigger (Trigger1 26" Carbon) war ein Sagmeter dabei (Unterrohr links an der Achse für den Hinterbau). D.h an der Kolbenstange kannst du das nicht ablesen, einstellen. Höchstens mit einer 2. Person die misst während du draufsitzt.
Ansonsten ist das Trigger schon straffer als das Jekyll abgestimmt. Bei gleicher Streckenwahl, gefahren mit Trigger und Jekyll fahre ich das Trigger z.B. auch auf Wurzeltrails z.B. schon mit vollem Federweg, während ich das Jekyll noch im Climb/Trailmodus fahre.
Gruß JackR


----------



## Nechei (28. Juli 2013)

Servus JackR 

Kann man das Sagmeter auch kaufen??
Bei meinem 29" würde das nicht verbaut.
Ich hab jetzt mal den Druck im Dämpfer gesenkt und bin danach noch eine kleine Runde gefahren und gerade über Wurzelteppiche und Steine fühlt es sich jetzt schon sehr gut an.
Da ich mit dem Bike ja keine großen Sprünge plane kann ich evtl sogar noch etwas Druck ablassen!?

Mfg Christian


----------



## Deleted 229440 (28. Juli 2013)

Habe gerade Lenker und Vorbau ausgetauscht (fährt sich übrigens absolut genial mit 50mm Vorbau) und habe dazu 1-2 Fragen and euch kompetente Jekyll-Schrauber.

- am unteren Lager des Rahmens wo die Federgabel aus dem Rahmen kommt ist ein kleiner Spalt (ca. 0,5-1mm) zwischen Rahmen und Gabel und zwar nicht gleichmäßig sondern zur Radrückseite hin, ist dies normal/egal? Habe bei der Vorbaumontage versucht das auszuebnen, aber habe es nicht hinbekommen.

- Die Gabel schaut jetzt ca 1cm über den Vorbau heraus. Empfehlt ihr kürzen oder einen Spacer nutzen? Ich kann zwischen den beiden Höhen keinen unterschied im Fahrverhalten feststellen, was wäre den theoretisch das dirketere, bessere Fahrverhalten - niedriger oder hoher montierter Vorbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackRackam (28. Juli 2013)

Nechei schrieb:


> Servus JackR
> 
> Kann man das Sagmeter auch kaufen??
> Bei meinem 29" würde das nicht verbaut.
> ...



sieht bei mir so aus:




Da das 29er wie ich sehe eine andere Anbindung hat k.A. Sorry!
- am Besten zum Trigger Thead wechseln -> go!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (28. Juli 2013)

gattler schrieb:


> Habe gerade Lenker und Vorbau ausgetauscht (fährt sich übrigens absolut genial mit 50mm Vorbau) und habe dazu 1-2 Fragen and euch kompetente Jekyll-Schrauber.
> 
> - am unteren Lager des Rahmens wo die Federgabel aus dem Rahmen kommt ist ein kleiner Spalt (ca. 0,5-1mm) zwischen Rahmen und Gabel und zwar nicht gleichmäßig sondern zur Radrückseite hin, ist dies normal/egal? Habe bei der Vorbaumontage versucht das auszuebnen, aber habe es nicht hinbekommen.
> 
> - Die Gabel schaut jetzt ca 1cm über den Vorbau heraus. Empfehlt ihr kürzen oder einen Spacer nutzen? Ich kann zwischen den beiden Höhen keinen unterschied im Fahrverhalten feststellen, was wäre den theoretisch das dirketere, bessere Fahrverhalten - niedriger oder hoher montierter Vorbau?



Zu 1.: ist bei allen Rädern so, nicht nur beim Jekyll, der Abstand muss gleich sein. Richtig montieren, ansonsten sind deine Lager bald durch. Musst eventuell mal ein wenig weiter daran rumwackeln, bis das ordentlich ist.

Zu 2.: nimm spacer. Du wirst eventuell noch mit der optimalen Höhe rumspielen, wenn du abschneidest, versaust du dir was. Und die Gabel ist schwerer zu verkaufen, mit gekürztem Schaft.


----------



## Deleted 229440 (29. Juli 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Zu 1.: ist bei allen Rädern so, nicht nur beim Jekyll, der Abstand muss gleich sein. Richtig montieren, ansonsten sind deine Lager bald durch. Musst eventuell mal ein wenig weiter daran rumwackeln, bis das ordentlich ist.
> 
> Zu 2.: nimm spacer. Du wirst eventuell noch mit der optimalen Höhe rumspielen, wenn du abschneidest, versaust du dir was. Und die Gabel ist schwerer zu verkaufen, mit gekürztem Schaft.



Danke Ralf! Klasse Hilfeleistung. Richtest Du die Gabel mit dem Rahmen Kopf-Über aus? Ich werde es jedenfalls versuchen auszugleichen. Hier noch ein Bild von dem Umbau:






Der Straitline Vorbau ist super verarbeitet, aber 1-2 leichte Grate existieren im inneren und somit wird der Carbonlenker beim Arretieren sehr leicht angekratzt. Habe mal mit 8 NM angezogen obwohl der Vorbau 12,2 vorschreibt.


----------



## JackRackam (30. Juli 2013)

gattler schrieb:


> Der Straitline Vorbau ist super verarbeitet, aber *1-2 leichte Grate* existieren im inneren und somit wird der Carbonlenker beim Arretieren sehr leicht angekratzt. Habe mal mit* 8 NM* angezogen obwohl der Vorbau 12,2 vorschreibt.



*Grate sind unbedingt zu entfernen*, da sie den Lenker einkerben und somit bei Überlast die Bruchstelle schon vordefinieren. Die Klemmbelastung sollte flächig verteilt sein. Und die Klemmkraft ist durch den Lenker definiert und nicht durch den Vorbau. 8Nm sind sicherlich genug und mit einer speziellen Carbonmontagepaste reicht das auch völlig. Meine RR-Lenker sind mit 5Nm hinreichend drehsicher und da wirken in der Bremsgriffhaltung ganz andere Drehkräfte bei einem kleinen ungefederten Sprung.


----------



## Deleted 229440 (30. Juli 2013)

JackRackam schrieb:


> *Grate sind unbedingt zu entfernen*, da sie den Lenker einkerben und somit bei Überlast die Bruchstelle schon vordefinieren.



Also unter einem Grat versteht man etwas "Nicht-Ebenes"? Ich konnte es nicht glauben, dass ein teurer CNC gefräster Aluvorbau made in Canada 1-2 sowas aufweisst. Jetzt muss ich das tatsächlich noch wegschmiergeln. Die Einkerbung im Lenker ist aber zum Glück wirklich minimal, höchstens 0,2mm.


----------



## JackRackam (30. Juli 2013)

gattler schrieb:


> Also unter einem Grat versteht man etwas "Nicht-Ebenes"? Ich konnte es nicht glauben, dass ein teurer CNC gefräster Aluvorbau made in Canada 1-2 sowas aufweisst. Jetzt muss ich das tatsächlich noch wegschmiergeln. Die Einkerbung im Lenker ist aber zum Glück wirklich minimal, höchstens 0,2mm.



Grate sind scharfe überstehende Materialverformungen, die du an den Kanten findest., d.h. am Ende der Klemmfläche. Wenn innerhalb der Klemmfäche Unregelmäßigkeiten sind, war wohl der Fräser stumpf...

Die Kanten leicht rundschleifen, dann kerbt nix. 0,2mm ist ganz schön viel!
Die Lackschicht auf dem Lenker ist vielleicht mal 30µm dick also 0,03mm


----------



## kantn-manuel (31. Juli 2013)

Es passt zwar vielleicht nicht ganz rein:

Aber falls wer nach den Hinterbau lagern suchen sollte.
Der Satz sieht folgendermassen aus:

6Stk Breite 5mm; Aussendurchm. 24mm; Innendurchmesser 15mm genannt: 61802-2RSR

4Stk. Breite: 5mm, Aussendurchmesser 19mm; Innendurchmesser 10mm genannt: 61800-2RSR

Für BB30:

2 Stk. Breite 7mm; Aussendurchmesser 42mm; Innendurchmesser 30mm genannt: 61806-2RSR

Vielleicht brauchts mal wer


----------



## kantn-manuel (31. Juli 2013)

JackRackam schrieb:


> hatte ich hier auch schon angefragt
> Nach meinen Recherchen ist die Bez. *61806-2RS
> 
> *In einem anderen Thead hier über BB30 habe ich auch diese Angabe gefunden.
> ...



Für BB30:

2 Stk. Breite 7mm; Aussendurchmesser 42mm; Innendurchmesser 30mm genannt: 61806-2RSR oder 61806-2RS


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (31. Juli 2013)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> Es passt zwar vielleicht nicht ganz rein:
> 
> Aber falls wer nach den Hinterbau lagern suchen sollte.
> Der Satz sieht folgendermassen aus:
> ...



Dank dir!  War schon am überlegen, ob ich die mal ausbauen muss um auszumessen... so warte ich einfach ab, bis die durch sind, obwohl ich der Meinung bin, dass mindestens ein Satz vom Hinterbau im Handbuch benannt wird, muss mich da aber ansonsten nochmal durchwühlen. 

Sind am Hinterbau gedichtete verbaut oder der normale Schrott, der Anfangs auch im Tretlager verbaut ist?


----------



## Michael_H (31. Juli 2013)

So, heute endlich die Pike eingebaut und eine kleine Tour gefahren. Der erste Eindruck ist sehr gut. Spricht auf jeden Fall besser an als die Talas. Mal noch etwas fein tunen vom Setup her und dann werde ich noch mal berichten. 
Das Bild ist nur ein schneller Schnappschuss auf der Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (1. August 2013)

Gefällt!!


----------



## fkal (1. August 2013)

sehr schön!


----------



## Doozzer (1. August 2013)

Die schwarzen Tauchrohre finde ich nicht so toll bzw. Eigentlich gefallen sie mir überhaupt nicht. Aber ist ja Geschmackssache

 Welche Kurbel hast du verbaut? Ist das eine slx? Ist bisschen schwer zu erkennen...


----------



## Michael_H (1. August 2013)

Doozzer schrieb:


> Die schwarzen Tauchrohre finde ich nicht so toll bzw. Eigentlich gefallen sie mir überhaupt nicht. Aber ist ja Geschmackssache
> 
> Welche Kurbel hast du verbaut? Ist das eine slx? Ist bisschen schwer zu erkennen...


So toll finde ich die Farbe auch nicht, aber so viel Auswahl gibt es da ja nicht. Wollte halt nicht wieder eine Fox.
Da ist eine XTR Kurbel drin.


----------



## kantn-manuel (1. August 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Dank dir!  War schon am überlegen, ob ich die mal ausbauen muss um auszumessen... so warte ich einfach ab, bis die durch sind, obwohl ich der Meinung bin, dass mindestens ein Satz vom Hinterbau im Handbuch benannt wird, muss mich da aber ansonsten nochmal durchwühlen.
> 
> Sind am Hinterbau gedichtete verbaut oder der normale Schrott, der Anfangs auch im Tretlager verbaut ist?



Die Bezeichnung "-2RSR" oder "-2RS1" (je nach Hersteller) gibt die Bauform an, sprich die Dichtungsvarianten....siehe:

http://ekugellager.de/nachsetz.php


----------



## Tobilas (1. August 2013)

Michael_H schrieb:


> So, heute endlich die Pike eingebaut und eine kleine Tour gefahren. Der erste Eindruck ist sehr gut. Spricht auf jeden Fall besser an als die Talas.
> ........



Auf den Test bin ich auch sehr gespannt: Hatte meine Talas auch rausgeworfen und gegen eine 36er Fox Van getauscht. Das ist natürlich von der Performance eine deutliche Verbesserung mit der Stahlfeder, hat allerdings auch einen erhebliches Mehrgewicht von ca 700 g . Da wären die 1900 g der Pike bei ähnlichem Ansprechverhalten eine (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) Erleichterung. Schreib mal bitte deine Erfahrungen, weil ich wirklich denke, daß die 32er Talas (in der ersten Generation) der Schwachpunkt des Systems "Jekyll" ist. Mit ner gleichschweren, aber besser arbeitenden Pike ist es dann das beste Bike, was ich bis hierhin hatte !!! 
Und 700  geht grad noch so. Die Alternativen bei Fox sind halt extrem teuer, mir sind 1000  oder mehr einfach zu viel Geld für ne Gabel !
Gruß
Roland


----------



## CD Rush (1. August 2013)

Michael_H schrieb:


> So, heute endlich die Pike eingebaut und eine kleine Tour gefahren. Der erste Eindruck ist sehr gut. Spricht auf jeden Fall besser an als die Talas. Mal noch etwas fein tunen vom Setup her und dann werde ich noch mal berichten.
> Das Bild ist nur ein schneller Schnappschuss auf der Tour.


 
Schön,

Speiche wieder drin. Gruß vom ACler.

CD Rush


----------



## eljot (3. August 2013)

mahlzeit allerseits,

funktioniert beim carbon-jekyll die kombination aus 2-fach truvativ kettenführung und sram s2210 2-fach 36/22 kurbelgarnitur? 

mein irgendwann mal was gelesen zu haben dass es da zu eng zugeht!? 

möcht eigentlich die iscg-kontaktfläche nur ungern abschleifen, wenns dann im nachhinein nicht passt! 

danke, martin


----------



## fasj (4. August 2013)

Hallo,
hat jemand schon das mittlere Kettenblatt an der Afterburner getauscht ?

Überlege ob ich da einfach ein Shimano XT 32er hinmache.

Jemand Erfahrung damit ?
Passt das ?

Danke
fasj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (5. August 2013)

Passt!


----------



## Matze. (5. August 2013)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> @un..inc sehr geile Bilder, bitte mehr davon
> 
> Mal wieder mein Gebbl
> 
> ...





Ein geiler Geppel


----------



## chorge (5. August 2013)

Sinjes "Jaqueline" durfte dieses WE mal wieder Livigno-Luft schnuppern:


----------



## Zitzenfichte (10. August 2013)

Feierabenrunde....


----------



## chorge (11. August 2013)

Gefällt!


----------



## eljot (11. August 2013)

Umbau auf 2-fach mit SRAM S2210 36/22, X0 Umwerfer und 
2-fach truvativ kettenführung ist erledigt und funktioniert top!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (11. August 2013)

Schönes Bike! Aber krasser Spacerturm...


----------



## Mr.Sound (11. August 2013)

Ich liebe diese Farbe 

Heute zur Abwechslung mal in Heidelberg aufm Weissen Stein unterwegs gewesen  





Gruß Sven


----------



## chorge (14. August 2013)

Das Bike meiner besseren Hälfte hat neue Bremsen und Pedale...


----------



## Andi_85 (14. August 2013)

Mein Jekyll bei der TREK Bike Attack


----------



## Tobilas (14. August 2013)

@chorge: schöne Mädchenfarben


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (14. August 2013)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Mein Jekyll bei der TREK Bike Attack



Wir haben uns glaub ich in Churwalden unten am Lift unterhalten und ich hab nach dem Rennen am Sonntag noch ein Gruppenfoto von euch oben gemacht 

War der Kerl mit dem Schwarz/Gelben Jekyll MX!


----------



## chorge (14. August 2013)

@Tobilas: Das Bike wird ja auch von nem Mädchen gefahren... Also, wenn Frau mit 37 noch als Mädchen gilt?!


----------



## kevinprice (15. August 2013)

Hey Leute,
nachdem ich mit meinem Jekyll Hi.Mod 2 eine Woche in Davos war,
hab ich das Bike erst mal gründlich zerlegt und gereinigt.
Ich hab diverse kleinere Haarrisse an Dämpferaufnahme, Tretlager, unterrohr, Schwinge... entdeckt.
Bin gleich zu meinem Händler der seinen Augen nicht traute.
Es sei der erste Rahmen den er zu Augen bekam, der so aussieht.
Nun ist das Ding nach Cannondale weggeschickt.
Hat jemand hier schon Erfahrungen mit Rissen bzw. Tausch des Rahmens?


----------



## Tobilas (15. August 2013)

@chorge: ja , geht noch durch als Mädchen 
 @kevinprice: es wurde ja schon viel geschrieben über das Jekyll, aber von Haarrissen hab ich noch nie was gehört. Weder beim Jekyll noch bei einem anderen Cannondale. Mein Carbon Jekyll war mittlerweile 3x für eine Woche in Portes du soleil, unzählige Male im Pfälzer Wald, Neustadt, Dabo und was weiß ich wo ich es noch gequält hab und fahr es auch auf Marathons und im Flachland, etwa 7500 km innerhalb eines Jahres, aber ausser Lackplatzer und so keine Mängel oder Schäden.....
Sei's drum, kriegst nen neuen Rahmen, wenn 's so ist.


----------



## chorge (15. August 2013)

Wird nen neuen Rahmen geben - selbst wenn es (sicherlich) nur Lackrisse sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernstein84 (15. August 2013)

Bei so vielen Rissen werden es höchstwahrscheinlich Lackrisse sein. Wäre ja komisch wenn alle Teile defekt wären...


----------



## Andi_85 (15. August 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Wir haben uns glaub ich in Churwalden unten am Lift unterhalten und ich hab nach dem Rennen am Sonntag noch ein Gruppenfoto von euch oben gemacht
> 
> War der Kerl mit dem Schwarz/Gelben Jekyll MX!



Ja genau... Und wie lief es für dich? Alles heil geblieben?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (15. August 2013)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Ja genau... Und wie lief es für dich? Alles heil geblieben?



Hab einen Abflug auf dem Wiesenstück kurz vor der Mittelstation gehabt. Da haben zwei vor mir eine für mich neue Alternativroute gefahren und ich dachte mal, dass ich mich dranhänge. Dumm nur, dass ich den Absatz von 70cm nicht kannte, der von einem Busch verdeckt war. Schönen Salto geschlagen... 

Am Ellenbogen was abbekommen und ich hatte noch ein paar Minuten mit meinen Bremsen zu kämpfen... dann auf Halbgas weitergefahren! Heil angekommen und trotzdem viel Spass gehabt!

Muss auch gestehen, dass ich zur Zeit ein wenig zu viel Gewicht mit mir rumtrage... war schon mal besser und da ging das Kurbeln auch leichter von statten 


Ich heile geblieben, Rad heile geblieben. So soll es sein! Nächstes Jahr aber wieder den megavalanche, ist eher meine Welt als der Bike Attack!


----------



## Bretone (19. August 2013)

Hallo liebe Jekyll-Fahrer,

ich möchte mir jetzt auch die 2014er Pike ins Jekyll bauen. Welchen Reduziersteuersatz nehme ich denn da am besten? Bin da grad etwas planlos was ich brauche...

Was haben die Leute mit Tapered-Gabeln hier so für Steuersätze im Einsatz?

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Mr.Sound (19. August 2013)

Tapered heisst dann kp205. 

Und gib bescheid wie sich die Pike fährt, schon Erfahrungen mit anderen Gabeln ala Deville oder Lyrik oder ähnliches? 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Bretone (19. August 2013)

Danke, das wäre dann dieser hier, korrekt?

http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/KP205

Erfahrungen habe ich mit einer 36er Float, Sektor DPC und einer 32er Talas. Für die Gabel gabs grad schon die Versandbestätigung. Wenn alles gut geht, teste ich die Gabel ab Samstag für drei Tage im Schwarzwald ;-)


----------



## Mr.Sound (19. August 2013)

Japp genau der richtige  

Hier noch ein Bild von meinem im Sonnenuntergang





wobei jetzt wieder 170mm Federweg vorne zur Verfügung stehen.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Bretone (19. August 2013)

Danke, feines Rad fährst Du, gefällt mir sehr!


----------



## chorge (20. August 2013)

Sinje mit ihrer "Jaqueline" in Tignes - Val D'Isere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Sound (20. August 2013)

Bretone schrieb:


> Danke, feines Rad fährst Du, gefällt mir sehr!



Vielen Dank 

   @chorge eure Bilder sind immer der Hammer... irgendwie glaube ich ihr habt soviel Urlaub wie ich arbeiten muss im Jahr 

Wer zufällig bei Facebook ist und die Gruppe noch nicht kennt... ihr seid gerne gesehen 

https://m.facebook.com/groups/256261034411665?ref=bookmark&__user=100001468444851

Gruß Sven

Ps.: ich hoffe der Link funktioniert.

Und gleich noch ein Bild von heute morgen.


----------



## Sagatasan (22. August 2013)

mir gefällt der dünne vorbau nicht - bei CD passt nur 1,5


----------



## Mr.Sound (22. August 2013)

Bei den längeren Vorbauten gebe ich dir recht aber je kürzer sie werden desto unansehnlicher finde ich das 1.5" gedöns. Ausserdem gibt es nichts das kürzer als 50mm ist in 1,5" und selbst bei 50mm länge gibt es nicht wirklich Auswahl. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (22. August 2013)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Ausserdem gibt es nichts das kürzer als 50mm ist in 1,5" und selbst bei 50mm länge gibt es nicht wirklich Auswahl.



Das ist falsch. Ich fahre mein Jekyll mit einem 45mm Vorbau in 1,5''... sogar von Cannondale.


----------



## Mr.Sound (22. August 2013)

Alles klar, danke für die Info 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Teuto81 (23. August 2013)

Den Holzfeller von Truvativ gibt es auch als 40er in 1,5".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Sound (23. August 2013)

Ist ja ok, ich fahr trotzdem 30mm  passt mir einfach besser.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Teuto81 (23. August 2013)

Heute mal ein paar chicke/ neue Parts an mein Jekyll gebaut. Was haltet ihr davon?


"Ergon SM3-S Pro" Sattel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Nukeproof Sam Hill Series" Griffe





"Truvativ Holzfeller" Vorbau in 50mm und Cannondale Spacer in schwarz





Neue "Reverse Bolt" Klemme in schwarz





Mehr Gag als sinvoller Part. Alu Ventilkappen Smiley.


----------



## Mr.Sound (23. August 2013)

Schöne und sinnvolle upgrades! Schon so unterwegs gewesen? Wie fährt sich der kürzere Vorbau?

Gruß Sven


----------



## Teuto81 (23. August 2013)

Danke. Werde Morgen erstmalig alles ausgiebig testen. 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Doozzer (24. August 2013)

Dann zeige ich auch mal meine neuen Updates:

KS LEV inkl neuer Klemme:



ODI Ruffian:


----------



## AG85 (24. August 2013)

Neue, Schwarze Griffe gabs wohl grad häufiger neu


----------



## MasterJD (24. August 2013)

Noch ein Bild mit Jekyll vom Urlaub in Lenzerheide


----------



## kevinprice (24. August 2013)

Mal sehn wie dein Sattel hält.
Hab mir den Sattel extra für unsere Big 5Chalenge in Leogang letztes Jahr gekauft.
Tag 1 Sattel gebrochen.
Nach ein paar Wochen hab ich den eingeschickt und gleich nen neuen bekommen.
Der löst sich jetzt so langsam an den Nähten auf.
Eigentlich arm für so´n teuren Sattel.
Ich werd ihn nicht mehr kaufen


"Ergon SM3-S Pro" Sattel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Nukeproof Sam Hill Series" Griffe





"Truvativ Holzfeller" Vorbau in 50mm und Cannondale Spacer in schwarz





Neue "Reverse Bolt" Klemme in schwarz





Mehr Gag als sinvoller Part. Alu Ventilkappen Smiley. 





[/quote]


----------



## Bretone (27. August 2013)

So, Pike 160mm DPA eingebaut. Nach zwei Touren im Schwarzwald ist der erste Eindruck großartig. Hatte vorher eine Sektor TK Coil drin. Bin aber auch schon eine 150mm 32er Talas und einer 160mm 36er Float ausgiebig gefahren. Die Pike spricht sensibler an als alles andere was ich bisher gefahren bin. Ich bin sie zunächst mit ungefähr 25/30% SAG gefahren (25% sitzend, 30% stehend), da sackte sie mir in technischen Passagen, vor allem an steilen Stufen, zu sehr ab. Bei Tour 2 bin ich mit 20/25% SAG gefahren, da gefiel mir das deutlich besser. Wahnsinn, was die Gabel im Vergleich zu einer 32er Talas oder der Sektor TK alles wegschluckt. Warum hab ich das Rad nicht schon viel früher mit einer 160er Gabel ausgestattet... Hab nur noch ein fettes Grinsen im Gesicht 

So siehts nun aus, mein Jekyll:













So wie es da steht 14,3kg. Im Winter gönne ich mir vielleicht eine X01, mal sehen. Und an die Zugverlegung muss ich auch noch irgendwann mal ran  Aber geil, so ein Jekyll )


----------



## Tobilas (27. August 2013)

Servus!
Hat von euch jemand die Bezeichnungen der einzelnen Kugellager aus dem Bearing-Kit KP185 ? Muß die Lager mal ersetzen und wollte mir die Kugellager bei meinem Haus-und-Hof-Lieferanten besorgen. Sieht so aus:




Gruß
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (27. August 2013)

Steht ein paar Seiten vorher!

Darf ich fragen, wie lange du die Lager gefahren bist?



kantn-manuel schrieb:


> Es passt zwar vielleicht nicht ganz rein:
> 
> Aber falls wer nach den Hinterbau lagern suchen sollte.
> Der Satz sieht folgendermassen aus:
> ...





Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Silbersurfer69 (27. August 2013)

Bretone schrieb:


> So, Pike 160mm DPA eingebaut. Nach zwei Touren im Schwarzwald ist der erste Eindruck großartig. Hatte vorher eine Sektor TK Coil drin. Bin aber auch schon eine 150mm 32er Talas und einer 160mm 36er Float ausgiebig gefahren. Die Pike spricht sensibler an als alles andere was ich bisher gefahren bin. Ich bin sie zunächst mit ungefähr 25/30% SAG gefahren (25% sitzend, 30% stehend), da sackte sie mir in technischen Passagen, vor allem an steilen Stufen, zu sehr ab. Bei Tour 2 bin ich mit 20/25% SAG gefahren, da gefiel mir das deutlich besser. Wahnsinn, was die Gabel im Vergleich zu einer 32er Talas oder der Sektor TK alles wegschluckt. Warum hab ich das Rad nicht schon viel früher mit einer 160er Gabel ausgestattet... Hab nur noch ein fettes Grinsen im Gesicht
> 
> So siehts nun aus, mein Jekyll:
> 
> ...




Starkes Teil,gefällt mir Saugut


----------



## Tobilas (27. August 2013)

@NoIDEaFOraNAme : vielen Dank, ich wusste daß ich es irgendwo gelesen habe, konnte es aber nicht mehr finden.

Ich hab jetzt gut und gerne 7500 km mit dem Jekyll 2 (Carbon) runter, Tretlager hab ich schon vorm halben Jahr mal ersetzt, war keine große Aktion. Das Bike hat bei mir ehrlich gesagt schon einiges aushalten müssen, bin aktuell in Portes du soleil, jetzt zum 4. Mal, und das hier is ja nicht unbedingt Kindergarten. Zu Hause fahr ich etwa 3 - 4 Mal die Woche, und dann auch gerne bergrunter  Und jetzt vor 14 Tagen fing's an mit Spiel am Hinterbau....

Gruß
Roland


----------



## chorge (28. August 2013)

Hat eigentlich jemand die 2014er Bikes schon gesehen?? 
Würde mich interessieren, wie die lackiert sind...


----------



## Mr.Sound (28. August 2013)

Ich mache morgen Bilder 

Gruß Sven


----------



## chorge (28. August 2013)

Top!!
Das Design vom Jerome würde mich wuschig machen...

Und bitte Lob die Jungs, dass sie (noch) nicht auf den 650B Hype aufgesprungen sind!
Ach ja, und eine DICKE Beschwerde, dass das Claymore aus dem Programm genommen wurde!


----------



## chorge (28. August 2013)




----------



## Erdi01 (28. August 2013)

Meins war auch mal im Alpenraum unterwegs ...






[/url] Grosser Asitz 1900m von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]






[/url] Jekyll on Tour von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]




Erdi01 von erdi01 auf Flickr


----------



## Teuto81 (29. August 2013)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Ich mache morgen Bilder
> 
> Gruß Sven



Wie, habt ihr schon die neuen Bikes da?? Oder wie oder wat? 

Und es wird kein Claymore mehr geben?? 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (29. August 2013)

Eurobike.... ;-)
Das mit dem Claymore ist zum kotzen!!!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (29. August 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Eurobike.... ;-)
> Das mit dem Claymore ist zum kotzen!!!



Für das Jekyll als AM oder als Enduro finde ich ist das Konzept mit dem Dyad hervorragend geeignet und hebt die Tourenperfomance.

Bei einem Big Bike kann ich aber darauf verzichten, da zählt einfach nur die Performance bergab und die Stabilität und keine technischen Spielereien mit einem speziellen Dämpfer. Fand das Claymore zwar auch nett, aber als Freerider unnötig. 

Vorteil gegenüber dem Jekyll ist der Lenkwinkel, der lässt sich aber mit mehr SAG und einer längeren Gabel auch zaubern.


----------



## chorge (29. August 2013)

Falsch:
Ich liebe meine 180mm bei mir im rauhen Allgäu! Und im Bikepark ist das Claymore nem reinen Downhiller zwar knapp unterlegen, aber viel fehlt nicht! 
Dank akzeptablem Gewicht und DYAD kommt man selbst die steilsten Anstiege mit dem Bike hoch. Man kann es wirklich für alles Grobe hervorragend einsetzen!
Klar kommt das Jekyll mit langer Gabel nah an das Claymore ran, aber glaub mir, es macht gerade bergab doch nochmal reichlich Unterschied, welches Bike man unterm Hintern hat. Wir haben ja beides zu Hause: mein Claymore mit Van-Gabel und das Jekyll meiner Freundin mit Lyrik Coil 170mm. Beide Bikes fahren sich deutlich anders. Das Jekyll ist wegen der kürzeren Kettenstrebe und der noch immer steileren Winkel etwas verspielter, und auch leichtfüßiger im Uphill. Das Claymore mit seinem tiefen Tretlager ist deutlich ruhiger bergab, und man spürt auch die bessere Performance am Heck! Dennoch klettert es erstaunlich gut.
Daher: Das Claymore rundet Cannondales Overmountain-Serie wunderbar nach oben hin ab! Klar ist es kein fettes BigBike für Monsterdrops, aber eben ein "Superenduro"...
Ich würde meines nicht hergeben, und es JEDERZEIT wieder kaufen!!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (29. August 2013)

Nix gegen dein Claymore... für mich aber ein halbgares Projekt.  

Vor allem in technischen Passagen wird auch das jekyll die Nase vorn haben, im groben Geläuf wohl nicht. Und darauf kommt es mir an. Den Zusatz an Federweg des Claymore kann man auch mit Fahrtechnik auf dem Jekyll ausgleichen.


----------



## grey (29. August 2013)

sehr lustige Diskussion. 

mMn. gibts wenig, dass im Vergleich fürs Jekyll spricht. (schon gar nicht in "technischeren Passagen", wieso auch?)
(sehr)gut bergauf-fahrende 150er Bikes mit einer nicht komplett verhauten Geometrie gab es 2011 auch schon zu genüge. Parktauglich (im Endeffekt will man dann 180+ Federweg) und gut bergauf war da schon noch etwas spezielleres.

Wieso sollte man gerade bei einem 150er Fahrwerk eine Umschaltung auf 90mm Federweg brauchen oder wollen?
Wieso haut man sich in ein Rad mit einer hohen Front eine noch höhere Gabel rein? (zumindest bei Rahmengrößen zwischen S-L) So "repariert" man keine Geo.



Aktuell gibt es sowieso zig interessantere, gelungenere Räder abseits Cannondale.
Das sollte man erkennen egal wie (Marken)verblendet man ist.


Und ja, ich weiß wie sich das Jekyll im Vergleich fährt, bin es im etwas gröberen Gelände mal Probegefahren. ( auf der ICB-wer hat den längeren-Singletrailskala wär das mindestens S4+)



Aber keinem wird hier sein Rad weggenommen und Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden.


----------



## chorge (29. August 2013)

Ralph, bist du schon mal ein gut abgestimmtes Claymore gefahren?! 
Der Hinterbau ist deutlich besser als der des Jekyll! Der Dämpfer arbeitet wesentlich harmonischer, und fühlt sich in dem Rahmen tatsächlich wie ein Stahlfederelement an. Lediglich die HSC ist in schnellen rauhen Passagen etwas zu hart, wodurch das Bike dann ein wenig unruhig wird. Aber das ist beim Jekyll trotz Shimtuning deutlich ausgeprägter zu spüren. 
Ich nutze das Claymore zum BBS und "Vertriding" - wenn es nicht wendig genug in technischen Passagen wäre, würde ich es nicht fahren! Ich hab noch ein altes Helius FR zu Hause mit kurzen Kettenstreben und steilen Winkeln. Eigentlich sollte es da theoretisch besser sein, ist es aber nicht. Egal ob langsam oder schnell, dass Claymore geht verdammt gut ums Eck! Das Jekyll ist natürlich verspielter, keine Frage, ist aber eben ein ganz anderes Bike! Die beiden ähneln sich optisch sehr, aber fahren sich sehr unterschiedlich! Beide haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile, und am liebsten hätte ich neben meinem Claymore noch ein Jekyll in leicht, da es derzeit kein besseres Enduro/AM-Bike gibt! Meine Freundin überlegt übrigens gerade, ob sie sich zu ihrem Jekyll noch ein Claymore dazu holt, weil sich die Bikes eben so unterschiedlich anfühlen - und beide aber gut auch bergauf zu fahren sind.
Jedenfalls war ich den gesamten Urlaub über froh ein Claymore zu besitzen! Sowohl im Bikepark in Tignes und in Pila, als auch auf unseren Strampeltouren in Finale Ligure...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (29. August 2013)

Ist halt immer Ansichtssache, speziell auch beim Finetuning der Federelemente. Bei einem Enduro fahr ich lieber ruppiger und da kommt mir der Jekyll Dyad Stil entgegen... alles glattbügeln ist auch langweilig und auch ohne Tuning und nur mit dem Luftdrucktuning geht meiner Meinung nach der  Dyad im Jekyll gut!

Strampeltouren z.b. in Ligurien möchte ich nicht mit mehr als 160mm Federweg fahren, vorn und hinten. Die Tracks dort gingen damals auch sehr gut mit 140mm.

Verstehe auch das Problem zur Zeit nicht. Für mich ist das Claymore zu nah am jekyll dran. Und das was mit dem claymore geht, geht auch mit dem jekyll. Das claymore ist halt die "stabilere" Variante mit ein wenig mehr dh Optimierung.

Mit dem jekyll kann ich mit CC'lern ne Runde drehen und auch bei Freeride Ausritten dabei sein. Beides nicht als schnellster bergauf oder bergab. Für mich einfach das Bike mit dem variabelsten Einsatzbereich.

Ist jedem aber auch selbst überlassen, was man im Keller hat. Für mich wäre es halt das Jekyll und ein reinrassiger Freerider und nicht das Claymore.


----------



## chorge (29. August 2013)

Letztendlich könnte Cannondale auch noch das Trigger einsparen nach deiner Theorie, denn ein Plastik-Jekyll in leichtem Gewand und straffen Setup unterscheidet sich auch davon kaum, oder?!
Die drei Bike (Trigger, Jekyll und Claymore) sind dennoch sehr unterschiedlich! Wer noch kein Claymore im Vergleich zum Jekyll gefahren ist, kann das nicht beurteilen - und ich bin mal so frech, dass ich behaupte, dass du noch keines gefahren bist...

Gerade in Finale sind die Anstiege ja supereasy und flach. Da hat das Claymore bergauf NULL Nachteil gegenüber dem Jekyll! Im DH hat es dann aber die Nase vorn!
Bei mir im Allgäu wünsche ich mir am Claymore durchaus manchmal den steileren Sitzwinkel des Jekyll, denn hier sind die Uphills wirklich sehr steil! Auch bergab ist hier das Jekyll mit 170mm Gabel ebenbürtig, da auf den im Schritttempo zu fahrenden 
technisch verwinkelten Trails die Qualität der HR-Federung vernachlässigt werden kann.

Wie gesagt: die Bikes unterscheiden sich stärker als man meint! Aber mit beiden macht das Biken viel Spass! Auch wenn's mal 2000hm bergauf geht, und nicht nur pupsige 1000 wie in Finale zur NATO-Base...
Gewichtsmäsig liegen die Bikes ähnlich bei vergleichbarem Aufbau und Alurahmen...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (29. August 2013)

Ich hab das Claymore ja nicht schlecht geredet, nur geschrieben, warum Cannondale wohl das Claymore wohl aus dem Programm genommen hat. 

Das Jekyll reicht mir. Mehr als 2m Drops springe ich nicht, ruppige Passagen oder verblocckte Sachen gehen gehen bei mir voll klar mit dem jekyll und als Bonus nehme ich den Bergaufkomfort dann noch mit. ICH brauch das Claymore nicht.

Was nicht bedeuten soll, dass kein anderer mit dem Claymore nicht glücklich wird!


----------



## grey (29. August 2013)

Naja, wie straff ein Fahrwerk im Vergleich ist hängt auch davon ab womit man es vergleicht. (soft abstimmen kann ich meinen Dämpfer nicht wenn ich nicht überall absaufen will)

Ein Fanes und 601er in meinem Umkreis fühlen sich deutlich plüschiger/komfortabler/Laufruhiger an als mein Claymore. (obwohl diese auf schwerere Fahrer abgestimmt sind, das 601 mit Vivid ist wirklich eine Sänfte)
Die letzten Leihräder Bighit und Demo sind noch um ein ganzes Eck laufruhiger.

Das Covert einer Freundin dagegen ist eher verspielter und unkomfortabler als meines, das Test-Jekyll war nochmal nervöser bergab, ging aber fast wie ein CC-Fully Bergauf.

Womit soll ich es also vergleichen?

Im Vergleich zu anderen Park-Rädern bin ich also eher am unteren Ende ausgerüstet und muss entsprechend mehr "arbeiten", für kleine Runden in der Gegend halt overequipped was sich definitiv an der höheren Geschwindigkeit bergab abzeichnet, letzteres ist definitiv nicht als Vorteil gedacht.
 Fazit ist dann wohl, passt schon...

Es gibt wohl genug Leute die weniger Park-tage haben und dennoch ein dezidiertes FR/DH Bike, ich spiel eh hin und wieder mit dem Gedanken sowas zu besorgen, aber ein solches Rad hätte für mich dann doch zu viele Nachteile. 

Optimum wär eh: 2soul qh-ti, rune v2, (+ sehr optional noch ein Park-Rad dazu) - aber noch kann ich mich zurückhalten. 



Das Claymore ist es damals geworden weil es im Vergleich zum Jekyll deutlich bergablastiger, für mich damit universeller, ist. 
Im Vergleich zu anderen Enduros ist dann der lokale Händler und das interessante Hinterbaukonzept der springende Punkt gewesen. War damals noch recht skeptisch ob solche Räder sinnvoll bergauf fahren, aber die Skepsis hat sich eh schnell gelegt.




Das Gelbe vom Ei ist keines der drei Räder mehr, allein die absurde BB Einstellung ist recht seltsam. Wer will solche Räder bitte _noch_ steiler fahren. Da müsste der LW schon mind. 1-5 - 2° flacher sein um darüber nachzudenken ob man hi oder low-bb fährt.



Warum Cdale das Claymore aus dem Programm nimmt?
Ganz einfach, keiner der bei Verstand ist kauft sich noch ein "gravity"-orientierteres Rad bei Cannondale, das Jekyll geht gut weils für viele einfach ein langhubiges, potentes Tourenrad ist.


----------



## chorge (29. August 2013)

Zum Thema Winkel: für meine normalen Einsätze finde ich den LW des Claymore top! Die HiBB-Position passt! Für schnelles DH fräßen im Park setze ich die LowBB-Position ein. Die Lenkwinkel sind IMHO gut so wie sie sind für das Bike!
Wer nur bergab fahren will sollte sich nach nem DH-Bike umschauen - dafür ist weder das Claymore, noch das Jekyll gedacht. Beides sind eher Universalbikes, und können natürlich nicht mit nem LAST Herb 203 oder so verglichen werden. Jedenfalls ist mir aber jedes Jekyll und/oder Claymore 1000x lieber als ein LV601 oder Fanes, da man dank des Dyad RT2 definitiv besser den Berg hoch kommt, und der Dämpfer (zumindest im Claymore) auch bergab deutlich besser performed als 90% der anderen Luftdämpfer auf dem Markt - wenn er gut eingestellt wurde!!


----------



## grey (29. August 2013)

Einfach mal vorbehaltslos auf ein 601/Fanes/Rune/.. setzen wäre mein Tipp.

Wenn du dann immer noch der Meinung bist, kannst gern mit meinem Dyad das gleiche machen wie mit deinem. Der muss ja super getuned sein.


----------



## chorge (29. August 2013)

Mach ich gern... Das 601 kenn ich ganz gut, und auf nem Fanes bin ich auch schon mal gesessen. Bergab sind beide Bikes in etwa mit dem Claymore vergleichbar. Bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten scheint mit das 601 mit Rockshox-Dämpfer etwas ruhiger als die anderen beiden zu liegen. Mit nem Fox DHX Air rauscht es durch den mittleren Federweg trotz kleiner Kammer. Das Fanes finde ich optisch einfach nur gruselig, und ehrlich gesagt auch nicht sooooo überwältigend am Hinterbau, was bei dem Testrad das ich gefahren bin aber durchaus auch an dem Dämpfertune gelegen haben kann! Das Rune kenne ich leider nicht. 
Bergauf im steilen - und das ist mir ebenfalls SEHR WICHTIG - ist das Claymore aber definitiv besser, ganz zum schweigen von nem Jekyll!!

Luft-Tuning RT2: zunächst mal mit weniger Druck in der Positivkammer fahren, als auf der Tabelle. Damit man nicht zu tief im Sag hängt nochmal deutlich weniger Druck in der Negativkammer. Ich bin bei ca. 20Bar und 16Bar jeweils - trotz 85Kg! Im Bikepark fahr ich 1-2Bar mehr, wenn ich auf die LowBB-Position umhänge.

Shim-Tuning am RT2 (für arme...): einfach aus dem HSC-Shimstack der linken Kammer eine der großen Scheiben entnehmen. Aus der rechten Kammer eine der kleinen Scheiben. Dann die Scheiben von rechts nach links setzen und dort jeweils einbauen. Somit reduziert man ein wenig die HSC im DH-Mode, ohne zu sehr in die Endprogression einzugreifen. Der Uphillmode wird so zwar etwas straffer, aber da ich den eh nur in der Ebene oder bergauf nutze, ist mir das wurscht....


Und um OnTopic zu bleiben, da es hier ja ums Jekyll geht: diese Tuning Tips gelten 1:1 auch fürs Jekyll (mit angepassten Luftdruckwerten!)
Zudem lohnt es sich für Fahrer unter 75kg das Öl gegen 7.5er zu wechseln, wenn man eh schon an den Shims spielt. Diese Basteleien sind allerdings ein bisschen sportlich...


----------



## grey (29. August 2013)

Dein Lufttuning habe ich versucht und ist für mich recht unbrauchbar. (hab den Dämpfer schon über 2 Jahre, da spielt man doch mal mit den bescheidenen Setup-Möglichkeiten)

Wenn ich weniger pos und deutlich weniger neg Druck fahre säuft der Dämpfer in "Kompressionen" dennoch fast bis zum Anschlag ab. Das ist für mich inakzeptabel und fühlt sich ******* an. ("Kompressionen": steilere Kicker (zb. stepups), schnellere tiefe Anlieger)

Gewicht: Fahrbereit vielleicht 65kg.

Am zufriedenstellendsten ist für mich 16,9 - 14,1 da rausch ich nur noch hin und wieder durch aber das hält sich in Grenzen. Ist halt etwas straffer und unkomfortabler aber  fahrbar. (17 - 13 wär schon zu straff und recht ruppig)


16 - 12 wäre zB. schon so eine Absauf-kombination ist zwar komfortabel aber rauscht öfters durch, 16 - 11,5 ist natürlich auch nicht besser. (weiter runter gehen mit Druck macht keinen Sinn, hab aber schon mal 15 - 10/11 getestet)
Fühlt sich dann schon sehr teigig an, da limitiert auch schon die Zugstufe. 


Du bist mit 20/16 eigentlich nur 2,5 Zeilen runtergewandert in der Tabelle mit einem hauch weniger neg als pos (die echte Tabelle, nicht die aufgeklebte). Freut mich, dass das für dich funktioniert. Wenn ich das mache kann ich die Zugstufe gleich rausreißen weil viel zu langsam. (abgesehen davon säuft er ja schon ab, das hätte also nur negative Effekte - genauso wie ein wechsel auf dünneres öl)
Aber komfortabler wär das Rad dann sicher bei einer v-max von ca 15 km/h. 


Würde ich meinen Dyad tunen lassen würde er
-mehr (End-)Progression (vllt. in Kombination mit etwas weniger hsc)
-etwas mehr lsc 
-deutlich weniger Zugstufe bekommen.

Aber das kann natürlich am Ende auch ein Reinfall sein, ist halt mal Theorie auf Basis der Dinge die mir aufgefallen sind.

Eben weil das Tuning ein Reinfall sein könnte, zögere ich, abgesehen gibt es, nüchtern betrachtet, ja noch genug andere negativ-punkte die sich so nicht beheben lassen. 


Solangs Spaß macht und hält fahr ichs noch, das macht es. Aber ich bin sicher nicht so verblendet und Lobpreise eines der Räder dermaßen..


----------



## chorge (29. August 2013)

Das die Dyads für Menschen unter 75kg zu langsam sind ist leider echt ein klares Problem - und ne Schande, dass Cannondale in 3 Saisonen daran NULL geändert hat. Auch Toxo wirft weiterhin das 10er Öl rein, welches einfach zu dick ist, wenn man den Dämpfer mit weniger Druck fährt. 

Ich kann dir nur Empfehlen mal an nem veregneten WE im Herbst wenn du dein Bike nicht brauchst den Dämpfer an den Lufkammern zu öffnen und dünneres Öl rein zu kippen. Oder in deinem Fall eher sogar einen der großen Shims der Zugstufe rüber auf die HSC-Seite zu legen. Aber mach dich auf ne Ölschlacht gefasst, und darauf, dass es nicht ganz einfach ist, den Dämpfer luftfrei zusammen zu bauen. Alles aber kein Hexenwerk!
Würde DIR für den Einsatz empfehlen mit möglichst viel Druck in der Pos.Kammer zu fahren, und dafür auch reichlich Druck in der Negativkammer. Dadurch bekommst du nen ziemlich progressiven Verlauf. Ich nutze das Bike halt zu 90% als Tourer, da sind die Anforderungen etwas anders, wobei ich jetzt in Pila eigentlich auch sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike war, zumal es lebendiger als z.b. das Last Herb 203 eines Kumpels für mich zu fahren war.


----------



## grey (29. August 2013)

Ja, eh. Das mit den Luftdrücken bin ich halt durch.


Nur versteh ich nicht, warum dünneres Öl rein soll?
Das behebt maximal das Problem an der Zugstufe, dafür fahr ich dann wohl deutlich öfter "am Anschlag" weil die Druckstufe im gleichen Maße mitgeändert wird. (was ich ja absolut nicht will)
Wie auch immer, ich will ihn eigentlich nicht öffnen. (div. Gabeln alles kein Thema - aber der dyad..)

Z.B. dieses Wochenende ist Samstag eine nicht unspannende Tour geplant und Sonntag Park - keine Sorge, ich lass mich schon nicht die ganze Zeit shutteln.  (übers Jahr ist die Aufteilung aber sicher nicht 50/50, vielleicht 30/70 also doch deutlich mehr Touren da ich idR auch den Winter durchfahre.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (29. August 2013)

Daher ja auch der Tip mit dem Shimwechsel statt des Öls... ;-)

Der Dyad ist nicht schwieriger zu Servicen als ne FiT-Kartusche...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (29. August 2013)

Ich mein wir streiten uns um hier was ... mal wieder schöner IBC Narzismus!

Mal ehrlich, ich bin mit meinem Jekyll durchaus zufrieden. Das es "andere" Bikes von anderen Marken gibt, die Dinge anders angehen, ist auch gut so... evtl. auch vom gleichen Hersteller!

Hätte ich aber einen Markenfetisch, dann hätte ich wohl kein stinknormales Carver Hardtail neben dem Jekyll stehen. Und mein Yeti ASX hätte ich nicht verkauft. Ich hab ein Bike gesucht, was variabel Einsetzbar ist... und die Wahl ist auf das Jekyll MX gefallen, da ich dort nix ändern musste außer Lenker und Vorbau für Trail und  Touren heizen halt!


----------



## roli888 (29. August 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Meins war auch mal im Alpenraum unterwegs ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Silbersurfer69 (29. August 2013)

Also Ich hab bei meinem Händler den Katalog für 2014 angeschaut und da gibts nicht viel neues. Kein Claymore,kein Jekyll MX,kein Jekyll mit Lefty. Jekyll die gleichen wie 2013,Trigger wie 2013 keine neuen Designs.Trigger 29 gibt es neue 2 mal mit Lefty eins in Grün-Schwarz und eins in Rot-Weiß


----------



## Teuto81 (29. August 2013)

Mal ne Frage an die Jekyll-Fahrer hier. Ist euer Hinterbau von innen
auch so dermaßen zerkratzt?? Ich fahre einen Hans Dampf 2,35 und
viel Platz ist da nicht zwischen den Streben und dem Reifen. Wenn dann
noch ein Stein dazwischen her muss, weil sich dieser im Reifen verfangen
hat, wird´s eng - zu eng!

Der Verkäufer heute bei Rose in Bocholt meinte, dass wäre ein absolutes
no go! Bei denen würde der komplette Hinterbau oder sogar der Rahmen
ausgetauscht werden. Natürlich dann, mit einer anderen Reifenempfehlung.

Was meint ihr, schlimm? Reklamieren?

Gruß Chris


----------



## Tobilas (29. August 2013)

wo wir grad bei Urlaubsbildern sind: Portes du Soleil die Zweite, 2 Bildchen vom Lac de Montriond und eins vom Lift irgendwo in PdS:









Gruß
Roland


----------



## Tobilas (29. August 2013)

@Teuto81: schick mal n Bild wie nah der Reifen an der Kettenstrebe läuft.
Ich hatte keine Probleme mit nem Nobby Nic 2.4 oder Fat Albert 2.4 und die bauen schon relativ breit. Was haste für Laufräder?


----------



## Teuto81 (29. August 2013)

Tobilas schrieb:


> @_Teuto81_: schick mal n Bild wie nah der Reifen an der Kettenstrebe läuft.
> Ich hatte keine Probleme mit nem Nobby Nic 2.4 oder Fat Albert 2.4 und die bauen schon relativ breit. Was haste für Laufräder?



Ich fahre Shimano MT68 (ähnlich XT) mit Schwalbe Hans Dampf Evo 2,35er vorne+hinten.

Foto kommt gleich ok.


----------



## Teuto81 (29. August 2013)

Ich hoffe es ist gut zu erkennen. Besser bekomme ich es nicht geknipst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobilas (29. August 2013)

Teste mal das Spiel am Lager des Laufrads, wie alt ist das Laufrad? Original ist das ja nicht im Jekyll, oder? Ich glaub nicht, daß die Abschürfungen, die man im ersten Bild sieht, von eingeklemmten Steinen kommen....


----------



## Teuto81 (29. August 2013)

Tobilas schrieb:


> Teste mal das Spiel am Lager des Laufrads, wie alt ist das Laufrad? Original ist das ja nicht im Jekyll, oder? Ich glaub nicht, daß die Abschürfungen, die man im ersten Bild sieht, von eingeklemmten Steinen kommen....



Die Lager sind genau so wie die Laufräder original und erst ein halbes Jahr
alt. Die Beschädigungen kommen definitiv von Steinen im Reifen, weil selber
mehrfach bemerkt beim biken!

Die schlimmere Stelle mit Kratzern habe ich gar nicht fotografiert. Sieht echt heftig aus!


----------



## chorge (29. August 2013)

Bei mir sahen bislang (seit 1988!) alle Rahmen so aus! 
Bridgestone MB3 1988
Bridgestone MB4 1999
KLEIN Pinnacle 1990
KLEIN Pinnacle 1991
KLEIN Attitude 1993
KLEIN Attitude 1996
Nicolai Helium 1998
Nicolai Helius 2002
Nicolai Helius 2005
NoName Dirtbike 2002
Cannondale F1000 2008
Cannondale Claymore 2011

Das passiert beim Geländeradsport!


----------



## Teuto81 (29. August 2013)

Wenn es wirklich so ist, bin ich beruhigt und werde mich nicht mehr
darum sorgen/ kümmern. Das Jekyll ist schließlich mein Traumbike!


----------



## Teuto81 (29. August 2013)

Silbersurfer69 schrieb:


> Also Ich hab bei meinem Händler den Katalog für 2014 angeschaut und da gibts nicht viel neues. Kein Claymore,kein Jekyll MX,kein Jekyll mit Lefty. Jekyll die gleichen wie 2013,Trigger wie 2013 keine neuen Designs.Trigger 29 gibt es neue 2 mal mit Lefty eins in Grün-Schwarz und eins in Rot-Weiß



Man könnte fast denken, Cannondale hat momentan keinen bock mehr! Nicht mal neue Farben/ Designs für´s Jekyll.

Kein "Claymore-Ersatz", kein MX mehr, etc. Hmm...


----------



## Deleted 229440 (30. August 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Ich fahre mein Jekyll mit einem 45mm Vorbau in 1,5''... sogar von Cannondale.



Von Straitline bekommt Ihr einen mit 35mm für 1,5". Fahre selbst in 50mm. Man muss ihn aber entgraten bei Carbonlenkern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (30. August 2013)

Nicht mal neue Farben?????


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (30. August 2013)

Teuto81 schrieb:


> Die Lager sind genau so wie die Laufräder original und erst ein halbes Jahr
> alt. Die Beschädigungen kommen definitiv von Steinen im Reifen, weil selber
> mehrfach bemerkt beim biken!
> 
> Die schlimmere Stelle mit Kratzern habe ich gar nicht fotografiert. Sieht echt heftig aus!



Wieviel bar/psi hast du drauf? Mit zu wenig ist das bei mir auch ein Problem gewesen, speziell beim Hans Dampf!


----------



## Doozzer (30. August 2013)

also ich werde echt verrückt. habe ja schon vor einiger zeit gesagt, dass bei mir irgendetwas knackst, allerdings undefinierbar was. 
bin alles durchgegangen was ihr mir gesagt habt und auch alles, was mir sonst noch eingefallen ist.
aber das knacken scheint sich verschlimmert zu haben, und ich weiß nicht woher es kommt. aktuell sieht es nach einem hinterbau Lager aus, was aber eigentlich nicht sein kann, da ich alle mit dem richtigen Drehmoment nachgezogen habe...

irgendwelche Ideen? oder kann es sein, dass ich die Lager eine zeitlang zu fest gespannt hatte und sie zwar dann mit dem richtigen Nm gespannt habe, aber trotzdem die Lager weiter kaputt gegangen sind? sorry, habe davon jetzt nicht gerade so viel Ahnung.

 danke!


----------



## Teuto81 (30. August 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Wieviel bar/psi hast du drauf? Mit zu wenig ist das bei mir auch ein Problem gewesen, speziell beim Hans Dampf!



Beide mit 2,2 bar befüllt. Aber stimmt, vorher hatte ich viel zu wenig
drauf gehabt. So ca. 1,6 bar nur. Kann davon gekommen sein.

Eine Empfehlung welcher Luftdruck optimal wäre?


----------



## Tobilas (30. August 2013)

@Doozzer: Knacken kann alles mögliche sein, ich hatte eine zeitlang ein undefinierbares Knacken, am Ende waren es die Kettenblattschrauben... bei anderen waren es mal die Speichen, bei der nächsten Gelegenheit die Sattelstütze.....
Das hilft dir wahrscheinlich nicht viel weiter, aber da muß man probieren und nach dem Motto "try and error" vorgehen. 
 @Teuto81: meine Idee: je nach Reifentyp und Terrain-> Freeride-Reifen eher bis 2,0 / CC-Reifen min. 2,0
Gruß
Roland


----------



## MasterJD (30. August 2013)

@Doozzer es könnten auch die bushings sein! so wie die gemacht sind, sind die ziemlich schnell durch...


----------



## Maui_Jim (30. August 2013)

MasterJD schrieb:


> @Doozzer es könnten auch die bushings sein! so wie die gemacht sind, sind die ziemlich schnell durch...



War auch mein Gedanke...
Huber Bushings und Ende mit dem Knacken, war zumindest bei mir so...


----------



## Teuto81 (31. August 2013)

Bretone schrieb:


> So, Pike 160mm DPA eingebaut. Nach zwei Touren im Schwarzwald ist der erste Eindruck großartig. Hatte vorher eine Sektor TK Coil drin. Bin aber auch schon eine 150mm 32er Talas und einer 160mm 36er Float ausgiebig gefahren. Die Pike spricht sensibler an als alles andere was ich bisher gefahren bin. Ich bin sie zunächst mit ungefähr 25/30% SAG gefahren (25% sitzend, 30% stehend), da sackte sie mir in technischen Passagen, vor allem an steilen Stufen, zu sehr ab. Bei Tour 2 bin ich mit 20/25% SAG gefahren, da gefiel mir das deutlich besser. Wahnsinn, was die Gabel im Vergleich zu einer 32er Talas oder der Sektor TK alles wegschluckt. Warum hab ich das Rad nicht schon viel früher mit einer 160er Gabel ausgestattet... Hab nur noch ein fettes Grinsen im Gesicht



Sehr sehr geil!! 

Wie ist der Umbau von statten gegangen? Hast du die selber eingebaut oder machen lassen?

Man benötigt doch diesen Steuersatzreduzierungssatz von Dr. Cannondale + passenden Vorbau
oder? Kann man das ggf. selber einbauen oder nur der Zweiradmechaniker um die Ecke?

Gruß Chris


----------



## Deleted 229440 (31. August 2013)

Hi - ich habe folgendes Problem - mir fällt die Kette andauernd ab beim springen oder wenns mal nass wird oder beides natürlich. Ich habe bei uns im Wald ein paar Kicker entdeckt und übe mehrmals in der Woche, es muss also eine Kettenführung her. 

2-fach Führungen sind mir nach viel Recherche keine gescheiten untergekommen. Die in diesem Thread erwähnte Turativ Führung hat ja gerade da wo die Kette abspringt -oben- gar nichts anzubieten - also totaler Reinfall. Also - am liebsten den ganzen Umwerfer weg und auf 1-fach umsteigen. Meine Beine sind fit genug, ein 34 oder 36-Blatt sollte völlig ausreichen. Ich dachte da an das neue Hope IBR (Integrated Bash Ring) Kettenblatt. 

So nun zu meiner Frage: Weiss jemand ob ich die x0 Kurbel vom Jekyll einfach umbauen kann auf ein 1-fach Blatt (also das IBR)? Für andere Vorschläge bin ich offen, finde meine Idee aber eine super hochqualitative Lösung und noch dazu spottbillig.


----------



## grey (31. August 2013)

Ich hatte blackspire stinger drauf und dann auf eine shaman commander umgestiegen, beides 2fach Führungen.
Richtig eingestellt hatte ich mit keiner solche Probleme, ein gedämpftes Schaltwerk ist aber auch sehr empfehlenswert.  (shadow+)

Hilfreich ist aber auch ein Bashguard weil der auch ein wenig nach außen abgrenzt und man einfach die Kettenführungsrolle auf einen mm an den bashguard schieben kann, da kann die Kette nicht mehr durch.

Es gibt genug Möglichkeiten 2-fach und Parktauglich zu fahren.
Seit dem ich auf eine X9 Kurbel mit Bash, Shaman Commander (mit Taco) und ein shadow+ Schaltwerk umgestiegen bin, ist mir kein einziges mal die Kette abgesprungen. (Kette eher zu kurz als zu lang hilft dabei auch ein wenig)


Es gibt also genug Möglichkeiten ein stabiles 2fach Setup zu bekommen, irgendwie schade, dass das nicht standardmäßig bei meinem Rad dabei war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eljot (31. August 2013)

hab ja mein jekyll auf 2-fach truvativ x9 36-22 mit bashguard inkl. X0 umwerfer und truvativ 2-fach kettenführung umgebaut und bin damit
top zufrieden!! 
läuft absolut sauber, kette wechselt spontan die ritzel der kettenführung,
keinen chainsuck mehr und auch keine kette die vom kettenblatt springt,
trotz bikeparkgehüpfe!


----------



## Puls220 (31. August 2013)

Ich habe mit Shimano SLX 2-fach Kurbel (inkl. Bashguard), passendem Umwerfer (auch speziell 2-fach) und selbstgebastelter Bionikon-Führung (dicker Schlüsselring + kurzes Stück PVC-Schlauch) in 2 Jahren keinen einzigen Kettenabwurf, geschweige denn Chainsuck gehabt.

Das ganze mit langem Saint 9-fach Schaltwerk (entspricht mittlerem XT/SLX), also ohne Shadow+...

Kann ich nur empfehlen. Wichtig ist, die Kette so weit wie möglich zu kürzen.


----------



## Tobilas (31. August 2013)

Es gibt auch eine Kettenführung für 3-fach, Dreist heißt die, funktioniert auch recht gut. Fahre die seit 1,5 Jahren und hab mit abspringender Kette oder Chainsuck auch keine Probleme mehr ... Ich denke aber auch, dass ne 1x10 oder 1x11 ( was es jetzt auch so gibt) keine gute Lösung ist, aber das ist meine Meinung. Dafür ist das Jekyll zu breitbandig und die 1x?? zu schmal.


----------



## kantn-manuel (31. August 2013)

Tobilas schrieb:


> Es gibt auch eine Kettenführung für 3-fach, Dreist heißt die, funktioniert auch recht gut. Fahre die seit 1,5 Jahren und hab mit abspringender Kette oder Chainsuck auch keine Probleme mehr ... Ich denke aber auch, dass ne 1x10 oder 1x11 ( was es jetzt auch so gibt) keine gute Lösung ist, aber das ist meine Meinung. Dafür ist das Jekyll zu breitbandig und die 1x?? zu schmal.



die "dreist" für 3fach und .......  http://www.g-junkies.de/dreist.html
die "zweig" für 2fach............................   http://www.g-junkies.de/zweig.html


----------



## John84 (31. August 2013)

Ich würde es mal mit einem Shadow Plus Schaltwerk probieren. Funktioniert bei mir sogar mit 3-fach ganz gut. Ansonsten, wenn dich das Mehrgewicht nicht stört, würde auch eine Hammerschmidt in Frage kommen. Da kriegst du gratis endlose Bodenfreiheit dazu. 1-fach find ich auf dem Jekyll unpassend. Limitiert zu stark oder du bist auf den überteuerten 11-fach Kram angewiesen.


----------



## Bretone (31. August 2013)

Teuto81 schrieb:


> Sehr sehr geil!!
> 
> Wie ist der Umbau von statten gegangen? Hast du die selber eingebaut oder machen lassen?
> 
> ...



Hab mir die Gabel, den Reduziersteuersatz (KP 205 - nochmal danke für den Tipp, Mr. Sound) und einen 1 1/8" Vorbau im Netz bestellt und den Umbau von einem Zweiradmechaniker machen lassen, da ich werkzeugtechnisch nicht sonderlich gut ausgestattet bin!


----------



## 8664 (31. August 2013)

Hallo, ist das normal wenn ich die negative kammer mehr als 200psi pumpe (ich 97kg 334psi) pumpe dass die hubstange rauskommt?


----------



## Tobilas (31. August 2013)

@8664: Mach mal das Dämper-Setup genauso wie im Handbuch beschrieben. Wenn die Kolbenstange dann immer noch rausschaut kann es sein, daß da was nicht stimmt -> den Dämpfer reklamieren und ggf. reparieren lassen. Es gab da mal ein Problem, ich glaub mit schlechten Dichtungen oder so. Mein Dämpfer wurde anstandslos bei Toxoholics getauscht.


----------



## 8664 (1. September 2013)

habe ich schon gemacht, danke für die info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (1. September 2013)

Bist du auch schon mal meinem Reset gefolgt?
Mach das... Könnte helfen!

UND: Unbedingt das Trennventil von Reset-Racing beim Pumpen verwenden! Alles andere ist Quatsch!


----------



## 8664 (1. September 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Bist du auch schon mal meinem Reset gefolgt?
> Mach das... Könnte helfen!
> 
> UND: Unbedingt das Trennventil von Reset-Racing beim Pumpen verwenden! Alles andere ist Quatsch!



was verstehst du unter "meinem reset"?


----------



## Maui_Jim (1. September 2013)

8664 schrieb:


> was verstehst du unter "meinem reset"?



Beitrag 2400 in diesem Thread...

Den Reset von dir sollte man in die Überschrift integrieren, chorge!


----------



## fasj (1. September 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt was böses getan: Pos entleert, Neg aufgepumpt bis der Kolben komplett draussen war. Dann Pos befüllt, bis der Kolben wieder komplett drinnen war. Nun Neg abgelassen. Pos auf Zieldruck, und zuletzt Neg auf Ziel... nun funktioniert alles!



Tja seit dem Tremalzo und ein paar anderen Dingen  hab ich das Problem auch schon wieder.... 
Kriege aber in die Pos Kammer gar nicht so viel Druck dass der Kolben ganz rein geht.
Scheibe....

Jetzt fühlt sich das Ding extrem komisch an....

Einschicken...
Bin gespannt war schon mal und wurde gewartet.
Dieses mal wohl nicht auf Garantie.

fasj


----------



## 8664 (1. September 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt was böses getan: Pos entleert, Neg aufgepumpt bis der Kolben komplett draussen war. Dann Pos befüllt, bis der Kolben wieder komplett drinnen war. Nun Neg abgelassen. Pos auf Zieldruck, und zuletzt Neg auf Ziel... nun funktioniert alles!



super!!
habe es gemacht aber der hinterbau ging das erste mal beim befüllen der negativ kammer für den ¨reset¨ nur 10cm hoch, konnte aber von hand das rad mit etwas kraft ganz hoch ziehen 15cm... irgendwie war da doch noch rest luft in der positiv kammer die dagegen hielt.
lösung: 
negativ luft wieder ablassen und die pumpe volle kraft an der postive kammer andrehen "sonst füllt/entlerrt sich denke ich die hintere kammer nicht ganz"und knopf drücken dann machte es nochmals ¨pfffffff¨
jetzt nochmals von vorne ¨reset¨und siehe da der kolben kommt auch bei 350psi in der negativ kammer nicht mehr raus!!!


Lieben dank und gute Fahrt allzeit!!!

mein baby. M 13.5kg


----------



## chorge (1. September 2013)

Keine Ursache! 
Wenn man sich mit dem Dyad beschäftigt, merkt man schnell, dass das Teil simpel aufgebaut ist! Selbst umshimmen und/oder anderes Öl sind kein Hexenwerk, wenn man bereit ist, sich ölige Hände zu holen...

Das mit der Pumpe an der Positivkammer hat eine einfache Ursache: mit dem Nippel des Außenventils der linken Luftkammer bedient man auch den innenliegenden Nippel des Verbindungsventiles zur rechten Kammer. Daher muss man den äußeren tief drücken, damit auch der innere betätigt wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8664 (1. September 2013)

@chorge
genau!!


----------



## chorge (1. September 2013)

fasj schrieb:


> Tja seit dem Tremalzo und ein paar anderen Dingen  hab ich das Problem auch schon wieder....
> Kriege aber in die Pos Kammer gar nicht so viel Druck dass der Kolben ganz rein geht.
> Scheibe....
> 
> ...



Dann hast du evtl ein klein wenig Öl in der Negativkammer! Dieses kannst du entfernen, indem du vor dem Aufpumpen der Positivkammer den Ventileinsatz der Negativkammer entfernst, wenn diese keinen Druck hat. Dadurch kann der Tropfen abfließen. Letztendlich macht dieser Ölübertritt nicht viel aus, und kann selbst mit intakter Dichtung mal vorkommen. Nach dem Entfernen des Öls hast du halt erstmal ein klein wenig Öl im Dämpfer, und stattdessen etwas mehr Luft. Solange dies nicht nach kurzer Zeit wieder geschieht, ist nichts defekt, und du wirst auch kaum Unterschied beim Fahren spüren. Je nach Ölmenge kann höchstens der Hinterbau etwas weniger Progressiv sein, da ja die Luftkammern minimal größer wurden...
Kannst das ja erstmal antesten, bevor du 2-3 Wochen kein Bike hast!
Bei Fragen kannst du mich auch gern per PN kontaktieren! Wir können gern abends telephonieren...


----------



## kevinprice (2. September 2013)

Moin,
dasselbe Problem habe ich auch.
Nur dass es bei mir sogar schon durch den Lack geschliffen ist.
Ich habe mit Trinkblase etc. knapp 100 Kilo und der Hans Dampf fällt scheinbar dicker aus.
Werd jetzt mal den Magic Marry ausprobieren oder der besser passt.


Teuto81 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es ist gut zu erkennen. Besser bekomme ich es nicht geknipst.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (2. September 2013)

kevinprice schrieb:


> Moin,
> dasselbe Problem habe ich auch.
> Nur dass es bei mir sogar schon durch den Lack geschliffen ist.
> Ich habe mit Trinkblase etc. knapp 100 Kilo und der Hans Dampf fällt scheinbar dicker aus.
> Werd jetzt mal den Magic Marry ausprobieren oder der besser passt.



Ich komme mit Ausrüstung auf knapp 120kg (verdammt schlechte Saison... 15kg müssen runter  ). Der Hans Dampf darf nicht mit zu wenig Druck gefahren werden! So 1,9 bar waren okay und es ist zu sowas nicht gekommen. Hab jetzt den Minion DHR 2,3 drauf... der baut extrem schmal!

Schwalbe baut in der Regel breiter, ganz zu vermeiden ist das nicht!


----------



## Teuto81 (2. September 2013)

Könnte echt am Druck liegen, stimmt. Fahre jetzt mit 2,2 hinten bzw. vorne mit 2,0 bar.

@ kevinprice: Der Lack ist bei mir auch schon bis aufs blanke Metall runter!

Denke, ich werde keine Schwalbe-Reifen mehr bekommen. Diese verschleißen mir viel zu schnell!!

Ich finde den Continental Mountain King II 2.4 (hinten), Baron 2.3 (vorne) eine gute Wahl. Diese
werden wohl meine nächsten neuen werden... 

Gruß

Chris


----------



## Lord-Speed (2. September 2013)

Hallo,
weiß von euch einer wo es noch einen günstigen Jekyll Rahmen gibt ?
Alu oder Carbon. Egal .....
Möchte mir gerne ein neues Bike aufbauen.

Danke 

Gruß Frank


----------



## 8664 (2. September 2013)

Frag mal hier,
http://www.bergzeit.de/


----------



## 8664 (3. September 2013)

so noch ein Update Vorderbremse 180-203mm


----------



## sport.frei (6. September 2013)

Kommt ihr mit dem relativ steilen lenkwinkel  68grad des jekyll mx klar?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (6. September 2013)

Der lenkwinkel beim mx ist nicht anders, als bei allen anderen Jekylls. Bedingt durch die 160er Gabel! 

In XL ist der genau bei 68 Grad im elevate Modus, im descent Modus bei 73,5 Grad. Hab mich daran gewöhnt, ist ja auch kein reines Bolzgerät! Eventuell mit was mehr SAG fahren und eine längere Gabel rein, holt auch noch was raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sport.frei (6. September 2013)

Okay descent Modus 67,5grad! Ist der Rahmen für 170mm Gabeln freigegeben?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (6. September 2013)

Kann ich nicht sagen. Genug Leute haben z.b. ne Lyrik mit 170mm verbaut. Einige auch 'ne Totem. Probleme gab es wohl bis jetzt noch nicht. 

Die C'dale Teamfahrer wie Clementz sind auch auf 170er Forken unterwegs.

Liebäugel zwar auch wieder mit 'ner Lyrik, die Fox im MX tuts aber auch.


----------



## sport.frei (6. September 2013)

Weiß jemand, ob das jekyll mx in 650B kommt?


----------



## chorge (6. September 2013)

Kommt nicht - zumindest 2014, da es dann eh kein MX gibt, und alle Jekylls 26" bleiben...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (6. September 2013)

Das MX ist ein normales Jekyll, bloß mit stabileren Parts ausgerüstet (Fox Float 36, Laufräder). 

Die Lackierung ist halt BadAss ...


----------



## sport.frei (6. September 2013)

Lack ist bei vielen Herstellern nicht der bringer! Funktion ist das wichtigste! Und das ist beim jekyll ja gegeben!


----------



## chorge (6. September 2013)

Ist halt Nasslack. Empfindlicher als Pulver, aber dafür schöner und locker 200g leichter...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (6. September 2013)

Mir ging es nicht um den Lack an sich, sondern die Farbgebung hat mir neben der Ausstattung am MX sehr zugesagt. 

Am Hinterbau an der Antriebsseite hab ich einen Abrieb bis aufs Alu runter vom pedalieren. Ansonsten von Lackschäden verschont... und ein paar mal hab ich mich schon unfreiwillig getrennt vom Rad.


----------



## sport.frei (6. September 2013)

Wie lange gibt's diesen Dämpfer im jekyll schon? Ist der schon ausgereift? Jetzt Brauch ich nur noch n Testbike in L oder XL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silbersurfer69 (6. September 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Kommt nicht - zumindest 2014, da es dann eh kein MX gibt, und alle Jekylls 26" bleiben...



Larry sagt ja im Video zum Schluß man soll sich überraschen lassen was an 27,5 kommt,aber wohl erst 2015


----------



## chorge (6. September 2013)

Die Bikes gibt es seit Herbst 2010 mit diesem DÃ¤mpfer.
Es gibt relativ wenig ernsthafte Probleme. Die meisten sind selber mit der DÃ¤mpferpumpe zu beheben. Notfalls wenn es ein echter Defekt am DÃ¤mpfer ist, macht Toxohlics den Service, Reparaturen und ggfs. Austausch. 

Bin mir auch sicher, dass Cannondale spÃ¤testens auf 2015 die 27.5-Bombe zÃ¼ndet, und wirklich geile Bikes bringen wird. Derzeit wird halt noch viel 29" und eben noch eine Saison 26" verkauft, was mich persÃ¶nlich freut. 

FÃ¼r die Trails im AllgÃ¤u, wo man ja doch eher langsam technisch anstatt Vollgas fÃ¤hrt, ist ein kompaktes 26" Bike wie das robuste und fast ideal ausgestattete Jekyll MX sicherlich aber eine gute Wahl. Statt des Luftkartusche die Fox noch auf Coil umbauen, und schon klappt's auch mit den steilen Stufen ohne wegzutauchen. 200â¬ zusÃ¤tzliche Investition, die man sich noch gÃ¶nnen sollte. Aber ansonsten sind nur noch die Reifen kritisch zu betrachten, der Rest an dem Bike ist eigentlich sehr stimmig fÃ¼r den Einsatzzweck und gerade hier in unserer Gegend. Steilste Anstiege klappen dank des DÃ¤mpfers sensationell gut, was ja im AllgÃ¤u mindestens so wichtig wie die DH Performance ist...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (6. September 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Die Bikes gibt es seit Herbst 2010 mit diesem Dämpfer.
> Es gibt relativ wenig ernsthafte Probleme. Die meisten sind selber mit der Dämpferpumpe zu beheben. Notfalls wenn es ein echter Defekt am Dämpfer ist, macht Toxohlics den Service, Reparaturen und ggfs. Austausch.
> 
> Bin mir auch sicher, dass Cannondale spätestens auf 2015 die 27.5-Bombe zündet, und wirklich geile Bikes bringen wird. Derzeit wird halt noch viel 29" und eben noch eine Saison 26" verkauft, was mich persönlich freut.
> ...



Machst du Werbung fürs Jekyll oder den Allgäu?


----------



## chorge (6. September 2013)

Nicht nötig - weder noch...


----------



## fasj (6. September 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Nicht nötig - weder noch...



Vielleicht doch....zumindest fürs Allgäu.

Lieblingsrunde im Allgäu ?
Track am liebsten....

War dort auch schon im Urlaub. Auch mit einem Jekyll....




Habe aber viel Asphalt in Erinnerung, hatte den Moserführer....

fasj


----------



## sport.frei (6. September 2013)

XL wird wohl schwierig zu bekommen. Die meisten online-Händler haben nur M oder L da. Und schade, das das jekyll mx wieder aus dem Programm genommen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (6. September 2013)

Fasj - was für ein Traumklassiker!!! Geile Möhre!!

Wegen XL: wie gesagt - frag mal in der BikeLine Ulm nach, ob sie es dir für vernünftiges Geld bestellen können! Wenn es noch welche in Holland gibt, dann machen sie dir bestimmt nen guten Preis!


----------



## sport.frei (6. September 2013)

Brauch halt n Testbike.


----------



## chorge (7. September 2013)

Testbike wird schwierig! Aber wenn es dir doch eher um die Abfahrt geht, dann hol dir ein Claymore! Ich fahr damit alle meine Touren, aber es ist wesentlich mehr auf Abfahrt getrimmt...


----------



## kevinprice (7. September 2013)

Versuchs mal mit der einfachen 29 Euro billigen Bionic Kettenführung.
Die wird an der Schwinge mit Kabelbindern befestigt.
Fahre die seit einem Jahr und ist Bombe



gattler schrieb:


> Hi - ich habe folgendes Problem - mir fällt die Kette andauernd ab beim springen oder wenns mal nass wird oder beides natürlich. Ich habe bei uns im Wald ein paar Kicker entdeckt und übe mehrmals in der Woche, es muss also eine Kettenführung her.
> 
> 2-fach Führungen sind mir nach viel Recherche keine gescheiten untergekommen. Die in diesem Thread erwähnte Turativ Führung hat ja gerade da wo die Kette abspringt -oben- gar nichts anzubieten - also totaler Reinfall. Also - am liebsten den ganzen Umwerfer weg und auf 1-fach umsteigen. Meine Beine sind fit genug, ein 34 oder 36-Blatt sollte völlig ausreichen. Ich dachte da an das neue Hope IBR (Integrated Bash Ring) Kettenblatt.
> 
> So nun zu meiner Frage: Weiss jemand ob ich die x0 Kurbel vom Jekyll einfach umbauen kann auf ein 1-fach Blatt (also das IBR)? Für andere Vorschläge bin ich offen, finde meine Idee aber eine super hochqualitative Lösung und noch dazu spottbillig.


----------



## sport.frei (8. September 2013)

Bei 1,90 brauch ich schon n XL, oder würd L auch locker reichen?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (8. September 2013)

sport.frei schrieb:


> Bei 1,93m und SL 94cm Brauch ich schon n XL, oder würd L auch locker reichen? Gibt's jemand mit ähnlicher Größe und kann mir mal berichten? Gern auch per pn. Danke schon mal.



Also ich bin 1,97m groß und habe mir einen XL Rahmen ausgewählt. Auf dem L saß ich Probe... hat aber sich nicht richtig angefühlt.


----------



## Bretone (8. September 2013)

sport.frei schrieb:


> Bei 1,93m und SL 94cm Brauch ich schon n XL, oder würd L auch locker reichen? Gibt's jemand mit ähnlicher Größe und kann mir mal berichten? Gern auch per pn. Danke schon mal.



Ich bin 1,91m, Schrittlänge 91/92 und fahre einen XL Rahmen mit 60mm Vorbau. Werde aber noch mal einen 40mm Vorbau ausprobieren. L bin ich Probe gefahren, wäre auch gegangen, aber dann eben nicht mit kurzem Vorbau.


----------



## sport.frei (8. September 2013)

Ich wollt eigentlich n 50er Vorbau fahren.


----------



## fasj (8. September 2013)

fasj schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand schon das mittlere Kettenblatt an der Afterburner getauscht ?
> 
> Überlege ob ich da einfach ein Shimano XT 32er hinmache.
> ...



Hat leider nicht gepasst.
Die FSA sind an den Bohrungen anderst gefrässt.

fasj


----------



## chorge (8. September 2013)

Also bei meiner Freundin haben wir ein 36er Shimano Blatt an die Afterburner gesetzt - ohne Probleme... Seltsam!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fasj (8. September 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Also bei meiner Freundin haben wir ein 36er Shimano Blatt an die Afterburner gesetzt - ohne Probleme... Seltsam!



Bei mir war es die 3fach und das 32 Kettenblatt.

fasj


----------



## Trail-Trialer (8. September 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Kommt nicht - zumindest 2014, da es dann eh kein MX gibt, und alle Jekylls 26" bleiben...




Kommt wohl!!

abwarten


----------



## Trail-Trialer (8. September 2013)

Silbersurfer69 schrieb:


> Larry sagt ja im Video zum Schluß man soll sich überraschen lassen was an 27,5 kommt,aber wohl erst 2015



Dauert nicht bis 2015.


----------



## sport.frei (9. September 2013)

Soso, dann lass mal hören, was du da schon weisst, bezüglich 650b?
Wieviel Hub hat die Reverb am mx?
Wie lang ist der Originale Vorbau am mx?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (9. September 2013)

Mal 'ne Frage an alle BB30 Fahrer hier in Kombination mit einer SRAM 1400 oder X7/X9... ist an der nicht-antriebsseite noch ein Spacer zwischen Lagerabdeckung und Vorspannmutter montiert?


----------



## grey (9. September 2013)

x9, kein extra Spacer.  (also wie in der Anleitung beschrieben)


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (9. September 2013)

Warum löst sich dann wieder diese verk  te Vorspannmutter? 

Ich zieh die Handfest an... fixier die dann. Fahre 50km und ich hab wieder spiel. 

Theoretisch hab ich ja frieden geschlossen mit diesem BB30 Standart und der mauen Tretlager-Lagerqualität ab Werk... zweites behoben durch neue und bessere Lager


----------



## fasj (9. September 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> der mauen Tretlager-Lagerqualität ab Werk... zweites behoben durch neue und bessere Lager



Was für welche genau ?

fasj


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (10. September 2013)

fasj schrieb:


> Was für welche genau ?
> 
> fasj



Hab wie einige andere hier die beidseitig gedichteten von SKF eingepresst. Gestern noch die Kurbel mal demontiert und die laufen noch gut nach 6 Monaten. Naja... der Belastungstest im Herbst und Winter steht noch aus 

Die Bezeichnung hab ich jetzt grad nicht zur Hand... steht irgendwo weiter oben im Thread. Falls du die brauchst, kann ich aber mal meine unterlagen durchwühlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sport.frei (10. September 2013)

Falls jemand Interesse an meiner neuen Reverb aus dem MX hat, ich würd die gegen ne normale Stütze tauschen (mit Aufpreis) oder verkaufen!


----------



## tobo78 (10. September 2013)

hallo

meine _*avid elixir cr zickt* rum, will mir eine *Shimano Saint m820 b *kaufen
was muß ich beachten? welchen Post Mount brauch ich?
hab ein jejyll 2 von 2011 mit ner elixir cr 
_


----------



## Michael_H (10. September 2013)

Habe mein Jekyll 3 von 2011 im Frühjahr auf die aktuelle XT Bremse umgerüstet, das war ganz einfach.
ELixir CR runter, XT drauf, Leitungen kürzen und entlüften, fertig. 
Fahre aber auch die Avid Scheiben weiter. Das hat die letzten 2400 km seit April überhaupt keine Probleme gemacht.


----------



## Sagatasan (10. September 2013)

Ã¼berlege zur zeit auch auf die XT BR-M785 umzurÃ¼sten - jekyll3 2011 mit der elixier cr... 
passt da der post mount von der elixier???
federgabel ist eine 160er lyrik coil 

175â¬ find ich ok: http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-Set-Scheibenbremse-BR-M785-Modell-2014-.html


----------



## Michael_H (10. September 2013)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> überlege zur zeit auch auf die XT BR-M785 umzurüsten - jekyll3 2011 mit der elixier cr...
> passt da der post mount von der elixier???
> federgabel ist eine 160er lyrik coil
> 
> 175 find ich ok: http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-Set-Scheibenbremse-BR-M785-Modell-2014-.html


Ja, bei mir hat das problemlos geklappt.


----------



## itsab (11. September 2013)

hab auch gerade die Umrüstung auf XT Bremse hinter mir ... die elixir cr hat dann doch zusehr genervt ... wollte auch gleich auf die shimano icetech-scheiben wechseln, für hinten benötigt man aber dann den speziellen adapter (kp176) für ne 180er Scheibe ... Liefertermin lt. Cannondale Mitte November!?! ... na ja, dann fahr ich eben die Avidscheibe weiter ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gernotkrinner (11. September 2013)

itsab schrieb:


> hab auch gerade die Umrüstung auf XT Bremse hinter mir ... die elixir cr hat dann doch zusehr genervt ... wollte auch gleich auf die shimano icetech-scheiben wechseln, für hinten benötigt man aber dann den speziellen adapter (kp176) für ne 180er Scheibe ... Liefertermin lt. Cannondale Mitte November!?! ... na ja, dann fahr ich eben die Avidscheibe weiter ...



Ist des der gleiche Adaper wie fürs Claymore? Dann müsste ich noch einen haben, hab auf 203 hinten umgebaut...


----------



## itsab (11. September 2013)

Partliste ist identisch, hattest du vorher eine 180er scheibe montiert? Avid  hat ja 185er ...


----------



## Michael_H (11. September 2013)

itsab schrieb:


> Partliste ist identisch, hattest du vorher eine 180er scheibe montiert? Avid  hat ja 185er ...


Ich fahre im Moment noch die beiden 185 mm Scheiben von Avid mit dem original Adapter.


----------



## gernotkrinner (11. September 2013)

itsab schrieb:


> Partliste ist identisch, hattest du vorher eine 180er scheibe montiert? Avid  hat ja 185er ...



Muss schaun was genau auf dem Adapter oben steht. Kann die morgen bescheid geben...


----------



## Diablo666 (12. September 2013)

hab ne MRP 2fach KettenfÃ¼hrung zu verkaufen.

Neu und unbenutzt! Neupreis 134,95â¬ fÃ¼r 100â¬ wÃ¼rde ich sie abgeben





GruÃ Max


----------



## Matze. (12. September 2013)

> Machst du Werbung fürs Jekyll oder den Allgäu?




Als ob das Allgäu noch Werbung bräuchte


----------



## sport.frei (12. September 2013)

Hauts mal n paar Bilder von euren Bikes rein. Das ma mal sieht, wie eure Aufbauten so sind. Bin auch bald jekyll-Fahrer


----------



## Tobilas (12. September 2013)

na dann fang ich mal an, als echter Jekyll-Fan  (es ist echt das beste Bike, das ich bis jetzt hatte!)





geändert gegenüber der Originalversion:
- Laufräder: NoTubes Flow Felgen mit BOR-Naben, Bereifung aktuell mit Maxxis Minions DH 2,35
- Gabel: Fox Van 36 160 mm Stahlfeder (schwer wie Sau aber beste Performance!)
- Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb
- Bremsanlage: Formula The One VR 200 / HR 180
- Kettenführung: (nur wenn's in die Alpen geht) G-Junkies Dreist (dreifach Kettenführung)
das war's im Großen und Ganzen, ansonsten ist alles noch Original....n paar Verschleißteile wurden getauscht (Lager, Ketten, Ritzel, Kassette, Züge, Beläge, Bremsscheiben,....das übliche halt) hab jetzt etwa 8500 km insgesamt. Gleich zu Anfang (Juni 2012) hat was mit dem Dämpfer nicht gestimmt, wurde getauscht gegen nen Neuen bei Toxoholics.
Gruß
Roland


----------



## chorge (12. September 2013)

Das Bike meiner Freundin ist ein Jekyll 3 2011 Größe M...

Verändert wurde einiges:
- Shimstack und Öl im Dyad RT2
- Laufräder: Crossmax SX
- Gabel: Lyrik Coil RC2L 170mm
- Vorbau: FSA Gravity Light 50mm
- Lenker: Spank Subrosa 747mm
- Bremsen: Hope X2 Tech Evo
- Pedale: Hope
- Sattel: Selle Lady
- Reifen: VR RubberQueen 2.4, HR Ardent 2.4 (beide Tubeless)
- Sattelstütze: KS LEV 150
- Kurbelumbau auf 2fach (20-36)
- Kassette: XTR 11-36


----------



## gernotkrinner (13. September 2013)

gernotkrinner schrieb:


> Muss schaun was genau auf dem Adapter oben steht. Kann die morgen bescheid geben...


Servas
Hab mich leider geirrt. Ist doch der 185er adapter. Besch... Standards! 
Sonst mach dir halt eine 203er rein, da gibts den Adapter. Oder passt die beim jekyll nit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itsab (13. September 2013)

merci fürs nachschauen! ich fahr erst mal die avidscheibe weiter ...


----------



## sport.frei (13. September 2013)

Weiß jemand, wieviel die originalen Laufräder der mx Version wiegen?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (13. September 2013)

sport.frei schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wieviel die originalen Laufräder der mx Version wiegen?



Die WTB Stryker wiegen 1750g im Set.

Meiner wird wohl was schwerer sein, hab die Messerspeichen gegen DT Swiss Comp 2.0-1.8-2.0 Speichen und Alu Nippel getauscht.

Bis 100kg zu empfehlen, ansonsten hinten leicht schwammig. Guter LRS. Der Service von WTB ist auch super. Direkt Antwort und ich hab noch kostenlos einen Freilaufkörper erhalten!

Hat den Bike Attack heil überstanden! Paar Speichen fritte, aber nachher ja neu eingespeicht 

Felgen sind eher für Trailheizen gedacht... ein paar Sprünge stecken die schon weg, würde damit aber auf lange sich vorsichtig sein, wenn es um Freeride oder Downhill geht.


----------



## sport.frei (13. September 2013)

Ich nehm sie meist nur zum Trails fahren und sind ja sogar so leicht wie Crossmax und ex 1750


----------



## rick-the-big (14. September 2013)

moinsen. 
kann mir mal eben einer sagen, welchen adapter man für hinten braucht wenn man ne shimano xt 2013 bremse verbauen will? 
problem ist, dass CD hinten M8 schrauben im rahmen hat und alle shimano PM adapter die ich gefunden habe, M6. 
hab mir ne 10 fach gruppe inkl. bremse gekauft und wollte die "mal eben" anbauen, bis ich auf diesen mist gestoßen bin. 
vorher war ne avid elixir cr montiert, da passte das. aber der adapter passt leider nicht für shimano...

edit:

eben mal ein bisschen gestöbert und gesehen dass es ihn in DE bis jetzt noch nicht gibt, angeblich. 
hab ihn jetzt in GB gefunden und werde ihn denk ich dort bestellen, falls mir nicht jemand noch nen tip gibt, wo ich ihn in DE bekomme?! 
in GB soll er 22pfund inkl versand kosten.


----------



## CicliB (14. September 2013)

Also für hinten musst du diesen nehmen:
http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epag...hops/61764971/Products/KP17/SubProducts/KP175


----------



## rick-the-big (14. September 2013)

jo, aber den gibts ja z.zt. leider nicht in 180mm hier in DE zu bestellen, ODER???


----------



## speedy27_de (15. September 2013)

Zur zeit gibt's bei bunnyhop das mx ja für 2750 
Euro. kann mir jemand bei der Entscheidung helfen.
2012 3er oder 4er kaufen und verbessern oder das mx.
wie schwer ist das mx, bekommt man ja keine direkten aussagen.
oder ist das mx nur abfahrtsorientiert. trail und touren sollte es schon 
mitmachen 
Gruß
christian


----------



## chorge (15. September 2013)

Würde zum MX greifen! Warum?
- 160mm Gabel, die man leicht auf Coil umbauen kann!
- Absenkung geht notfalls auch mit Riemen
- 20mm Steckachse vorn
- 2fach Kurbel
- Kettenführung 
- Reverb
- breiter Lenker

Das Bike kann dennoch prima auf Touren bewegt werden, auch wenn die Gabel 400g mehr wiegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## longimanus (15. September 2013)

Jekyll 2011 in XL

- Lenker Syntace Vector Carbon, 740mm
- neuer Cdale 60er Vorbau
- Reverb
- Flow EX mit Tune King Kong
- Hans Dampf 2.35 mit Milch
- Pedale Atomlab Pimp WRX ( Schrott, Finger weg)
- Bionicon C-Guide  V2


----------



## lahura (15. September 2013)

Hier aktuelle Bilder von meinem Hobel, Jekyll 3, 2011, Gr.M
Original sind eigentlich nur noch Rahmen und Dämpfer


----------



## lahura (15. September 2013)

Und das ist das MX von meinem Bruder in Gr.L!





Alles noch Original, inzwischen aber einen breiteren Lenker verbaut und neue Pedalen, Sixpack in Neongelb!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (15. September 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> - 160mm Gabel, die man leicht auf Coil umbauen kann!



Echt? Ich hab nur irgendwann mal ein Kommentar dazu gefunden, dass das nicht möglich wäre!

Hast du einen Link dazu Chorge, oder entsprechend Tipps?

Hab in Lenzerheide gemerkt, dass 'ne Coil angenehmer ist bei zerhauenen Pisten, viele Bremswellen etc. Aber nur den Vergleich gehabt, da meine letzten beiden Gabeln ne Pike 2006 und eine Lyrik 2011 gewesen sind mit Coil Setup. Wäre eine alternative für den Park Einsatz, wenn der Umbau flott geht anstatt sich ne Reservegabel zuzulegen!

Und hier mein MX

geändert:

- Cannondale 1.5 Vorbau 45mm
- Crank Brothers Cobalt 3 780 mm Lenker
- Crank Brothers Mallet 3 Pedale
- 203mm Bremsscheibe vorn

Der Original WTB Sattel ist auch wieder drauf, auf dem Bild noch der Selle Italia Yutaak.


----------



## chorge (15. September 2013)

Also bei meiner 180er Fox 36 war es NULL Problem...
Lediglich bei ganz fetten Dingen fehlt die Endprogression der FIT-Coil-Kartusche, welche sich minimal von der FIT-Air-Kartusche unterscheidet, da ich natÃ¼rlich nur die linke Seite umgebaut habe...
Rund 220â¬ kostet der Umbau.
Ich kam von ner Talas-Kartusche, da hat es sich extremst gelohnt! Ansprechen beim Handauflegen, und endlich kein wegtauchen mehr bei AbsÃ¤tzen!


----------



## Tobilas (15. September 2013)

Naja, ich finde den Schritt von 150 mm (original im Jekyll) auf 180 mm ( Chorge's Talas ) ziemlich extrem, ich denke, der Lenkwinkel ändert sich dann sehr stark. Merke das schon bei der 160er Van, wobei es absolut noch in Ordnung geht. Wie das dann bei 180 ist, stell ich mir bissle zu flach vor ! Irgendwann ändert sich halt die Geometrie doch zu sehr.....
Aber Fakt ist, es geht nix über ne gute Gabel mit ner (Stahl-)Feder auf nem eher bergab-lastigen Bike. 
Gruß
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (15. September 2013)

Nicht falsch verstehen!!!
Ich habe meine 180mm Talas im CLAYMORE auf Van umgebaut!!
Meine Freundin hat ein Jekyll - sie hat ihre 150mm 32er Talas durch eine RS Lyrik Coil mit 170mm ersetzt, was super in dem Bike funktioniert!
180mm an der Front finde ich im Jekyll auch zuviel. Wir haben aus Jux mal ne Totem eingebaut - und da fährt sich das Bike schon kippelig... 150mm sind OK für Tour und AM, 160 ideal für "Enduro", 170mm für noch etwas mehr Abfahrtspass!
Luft kommt spätestens an seine Grenzen, wenn man steile stufige Strecken runter fährt. Will man hier ne Gabel, die nicht durchsäuft, muss man leider den Druck massiv erhöhen oder die Druckstufen deutlich zudrehen, was in beiden Fällen zu nem Performanceverlust führt. Es geht einfach nix über ne gute Stahlfedergabel - und wer die 200-300g mehr an Gewicht nicht den Berg hochbekommt, sollte mal an seiner Kondition arbeiten. Meine Freundin trägt ihr 14,6kg Jekyll auch mal 700hm den Berg hoch - dann sollte man das als Mann auch schaffen, oder?!


----------



## sport.frei (15. September 2013)

Chorge, gutes Bild...gefällt mir!


----------



## GerrimaLG (16. September 2013)

Seit rund 4 Wochen in meinem Besitz - ein absoluter Traum!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (16. September 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> 150mm sind OK für Tour und AM, 160 ideal für "Enduro", 170mm für noch etwas mehr Abfahrtspass!



Also hier finde ich setzt dann doch was zu sehr das kategorisieren ein. 

Ich frag mich schon seit Jahren, warum 1cm über den Einsatzbereich entscheidet.

Ich hab früher 140mm für Freireiten eingesetzt und ich kenne auch Leute, die auf Hardtails sich downhill Pisten schneller runterfahren als welche mit 200mm Fahrwerken. Vor ein paar Jahren wurde sich auch nicht so um das Thema lenkwinkel gestritten 

Bei mir ist es z.b. so, dass eine 32 oder 34 Gabel am flexen ist. Der FW ist da nicht entscheident, ob ich etwas fahren kann oder werde.

Dieser neumodische Enduro Begriff, gefördert durch die ganzen Rennserien, lässt mich dann auch was schaudern. Obwohl das ganze drumherum nicht schlecht ist für die Entwicklung neuer Parts.


----------



## chorge (16. September 2013)

Ralph: letztendlich stimme ich dir voll zu - vA was den Begriffshype Enduro betrifft...
Aber, und das ist wirklich Fakt, den 1cm spürt man tatsächlich deutlich am Jekyll. Und eben auch den Unterschied im Flex zwischen einer 32er Fox oder einer 36er bzw. einer Lyrik.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (16. September 2013)

Spätestens ab 90 kg ist mit 32 Gabel immer so eine Sache. Klar kann man fahren. Auch ist klar das Material nicht alles ist. Vieles hängt vom fahrkönnen ab. Bloß manchmal kann 1cm mehr über absteigen oder nicht entscheiden.
Vor allem bei sehr wiedrigen Bedingungen wo man nicht weiß was unter dem Schlamm ist. Und da kann schon eine Lyrik Coil schon von enormen Vorteil sein.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (16. September 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Spätestens ab 90 kg ist mit 32 Gabel immer so eine Sache. Klar kann man fahren. Auch ist klar das Material nicht alles ist. Vieles hängt vom fahrkönnen ab. Bloß manchmal kann 1cm mehr über absteigen oder nicht entscheiden.
> Vor allem bei sehr wiedrigen Bedingungen wo man nicht weiß was unter dem Schlamm ist. Und da kann schon eine Lyrik Coil schon von enormen Vorteil sein.



Ich bin die Lyrik ein wenig über 2 Jahre gefahren und das unter allen möglichen Bedingungen. Ich kenn die 

Der Flex bei Gabeln wie der Float 36 sehr ich aber bei ruppigen Passagen teilweise auch als Vorteil
Die Front sucht sich 'nen Weg.


----------



## Teuto81 (16. September 2013)

Hallo liebe "Jekyll Freunde"!

Hier mal zwei aktuelle Bilder meines Jekyll 3 aus 2013. Geändert wurde auch bereits einiges. Hier mal kurz die wesentlichen Parts aufgelistet. Das Meiste wurde nachträglich verbaut bzw. geändert.

- Kind Shock LEV 125
- Ergon SM3-Pro Sattel
- Shimano XT 785 Bremse (180/203)
- Shimano XT Kassette + Kette
- Schwalbe Hans Dampf Evo 2.35
- Crank Brothers Candy 2 Pedale
- Truvativ X-Guide mit Bashguard
- Truvativ Holzfeller Vorbau 50mm
- Nukeproof Sam Hill Series Griffe
- Cannondale C2 Lenker 740mm, 20mm Rise

Diesen Winter werden noch Shimano XT Shifter mit I-Spec, ein XT Umwerfer und XT Pedale verbaut. Vielleicht sogar auch die neue RockShox Pike 160mm Dual Air/ Solo Air.











Gruß

Christian


----------



## chorge (16. September 2013)

Schönes farbruhiges Konzept! Gefällt!!


----------



## Teuto81 (16. September 2013)

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## longimanus (17. September 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen!!!
> Ich habe meine 180mm Talas im CLAYMORE auf Van umgebaut!!
> Meine Freundin hat ein Jekyll - sie hat ihre 150mm 32er Talas durch eine RS Lyrik Coil mit 170mm ersetzt, was super in dem Bike funktioniert!
> 180mm an der Front finde ich im Jekyll auch zuviel. Wir haben aus Jux mal ne Totem eingebaut - und da fährt sich das Bike schon kippelig... 150mm sind OK für Tour und AM, 160 ideal für "Enduro", 170mm für noch etwas mehr Abfahrtspass!
> Luft kommt spätestens an seine Grenzen, wenn man steile stufige Strecken runter fährt. Will man hier ne Gabel, die nicht durchsäuft, muss man leider den Druck massiv erhöhen oder die Druckstufen deutlich zudrehen, was in beiden Fällen zu nem Performanceverlust führt. Es geht einfach nix über ne gute Stahlfedergabel - und wer die 200-300g mehr an Gewicht nicht den Berg hochbekommt, sollte mal an seiner Kondition arbeiten. Meine Freundin trägt ihr 14,6kg Jekyll auch mal 700hm den Berg hoch - dann sollte man das als Mann auch schaffen, oder?!



cool, deins lässt du hoffentlich mit hochtragen


----------



## chorge (17. September 2013)

Ne, meine 15,9kg darf ich schön brav selber schleppen... Da muss ich noch an der Erziehung arbeiten. ;-)


----------



## longimanus (17. September 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Ne, meine 15,9kg darf ich schön brav selber schleppen... Da muss ich noch an der Erziehung arbeiten. ;-)



das sehe ich genauso


----------



## -Triplespeed- (17. September 2013)

Servus,
mein MX, bis auf Lenker und Pedale, alles (noch) original


 @lahura
Weitere Umbauten folgen


----------



## -Triplespeed- (17. September 2013)

Und noch eins...


----------



## -Triplespeed- (17. September 2013)

Und noch eins...


----------



## Mr.Sound (17. September 2013)

Sooooo viele schöne Jekylls  

Mal wieder meins ... neu mit XT-Klickies und 2014er Deore Shadow+ Schaltwerk (einfach günstiger für ein Teil das doch des öfteren mal Schaden nimmt)





Gruß Sven


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (18. September 2013)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Sooooo viele schöne Jekylls
> 
> Mal wieder meins ... neu mit XT-Klickies und 2014er Deore Shadow+ Schaltwerk (einfach günstiger für ein Teil das doch des öfteren mal Schaden nimmt)
> 
> ...



Riesen Fehler. Für 7 mehr gibt's Zee Schaltwerk. Hat mehr Spannung und man kann's noch straffer stellen.
Und geht ohne Probleme. 36/36 darf man nicht schalten sonst reißt das SW ab beim einfedern. Fahr ich auf meinem Remedy schon seid mehreren Monaten und es ist geil.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (18. September 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> 36/36 darf man nicht schalten sonst reißt das SW ab beim einfedern. Fahr ich auf meinem Remedy schon seid mehreren Monaten und es ist geil.



Doch geht... aber mit Gefühl... auch Wurzelpassagen bergauf! 

Die Geräuschentwicklung dabei ist nicht zu verachten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smithi80 (18. September 2013)

Hallo,
hatt einer von euch zufällig noch den unteren Steuersatz über und ihn mir verkaufen könnte? Im Netz bzw bei Dr Cannondale findet man ihn nur komplett?!


----------



## ZweiP (18. September 2013)

Passt eigentlich der neue Trailking 2.4 von Conti (damals Rubberqueen 2.4) auch noch hinten in den Rahmen rein. Hat das schon jemand ausprobiert? Wieviel Luft bleibt da noch bis zum Rahmen? Der baut ja schon ordentlich auf.

Und wie schlägt sich der Conti zum Hans Dampf 2.35 ? Bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit dem Hans Dampf, aber vielleicht gibt es ja auch was anderes das vielleicht sogar besser ist.


----------



## fasj (19. September 2013)

Ich krieg die Krise 

Dämpferkolben stand raus.
Eingeschickt zu Toxo, Reset ging nicht.
Keine Garantie mehr -> 160  gezahlt.

Heute kam er.
Völlig verkratzt. Meine Huber DU-Buchse kaputt.

Danke Toxo !!!!

Scheiß Monopolisten.

fasj


----------



## mtbbee (19. September 2013)

Toxo ist nur Monopolist, wenns um Garantieabwicklubg geht - schicke meine Fox Dämpfer, Gabel und Lefty zu http://www.gripconcept.com/index.php
der macht einen super Job zu erträglichen Preisen - konmt auch alles sauberer zurück als eingesendet


----------



## Michael_H (21. September 2013)

So sieht mein Jekyll 3 von 2011 inzwischen aus:

Original: Rahmen, Dämpfer, Sattel

Getauscht:


Syntace 740mm Lenker
Ergon Griffe
60mm Vorbau
Pike 2014 160 mm Dual Position (gefällt mir deutlich besser als die Fox)
ZTR Flow LRS im Moment mit Hans Dampf 2,35 tubeless
Aktuelle XT Bremsen noch mit AVID Scheiben
XTR Kurbel und Schaltwerk
Kind Shock Sattelstütze
Kleinkram
Gewicht 13,9 kg
Einsatzgebiet: All Mountain und Transalp


----------



## Walter2911 (21. September 2013)

An ALLE die jetzt schon die *Pike* verbaut haben!
Beobachtet das Buchsenspiel!

Ein Kumpel von mir hat die Pike jetzt seit 2 Monaten im Einsatz und hat leider jetzt schon sehr großes Buchsenspiel. Die Gabel ist schon eingeschickt. Angeblich gibt es da Probleme bei den ersten Serien.

Ich will niemanden beunruhigen! Aber einfach beobachten, wegen Garantiezeit...

Gruß Walter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Walter2911 (22. September 2013)

lahura schrieb:


> Hier aktuelle Bilder von meinem Hobel, Jekyll 3, 2011, Gr.M
> Original sind eigentlich nur noch Rahmen und Dämpfer



Sehr schöner Umbau!

Ich habe jetzt auch die Crossmax in der Lyrik. Habe aber leider Probleme mit den Nabenspiel. Die Verbindung von Gabel zum 20mmadapter ist extrem klein und scheint sich schon etwas abzunützen.... wie ist das bei dir?

Und die Hintere Lagerspiel-schraube muss ich extrem stark anziehen ca 10Nm bis das Lagerspiel verschwindet. Das Laufrad dreht sich zwar noch recht gut aber ich finde das trotzdem etwas komisch, da es Vorne viel lockerer Vorgespannt ist.

Vielen dank!


----------



## Mr.Sound (22. September 2013)

Hast du denn am VR die Adapter auch ordentlich fest geschraubt? Also nicht nur per Hand...

Auf der x12 Steckachse ist aufgedruckt 10-20Nm sofern man diesen Wert einhält ist alles im grünen Bereich.

Ausserdem hast zum LRS einen Reifenheber inkl. Lager einsteller dazu bekommen. Damit kann man auch nich einiges beeinflussen. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## sport.frei (22. September 2013)

Echt schöne jekylls hier! Das schwarz grüne mit BOS und Crossmax ist bisher mein Favorit.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (22. September 2013)

smithi80 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hatt einer von euch zufällig noch den unteren Steuersatz über und ihn mir verkaufen könnte? Im Netz bzw bei Dr Cannondale findet man ihn nur komplett?!



Den bekommst du beim Eisenhändler, Lagerbedarf etc...

6708-2RS... ist der Standart verbaute, würde aber ein 2rs1 von skf nehmen!


----------



## Walter2911 (22. September 2013)

Hallo,

Ich meine nicht die hintere Steckachse mit 10Nm sonder 
das von Mavic QRM+ muss ich mit 10Nm anziehen!

Und ich glaube, dass ca.10Nm schon sehr hoch sind.
An der Vorderachse muss ich es nur mit 2 Fingern anziehen um das Lagerspiel zu beseitigen.

Kann mir das jemand bestätigen?

Danke!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (22. September 2013)

Walter2911 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich meine nicht die hintere Steckachse mit 10Nm sonder
> das von Mavic QRM+ muss ich mit 10Nm anziehen!
> ...



Du meinst also das Spiel der HR Nabe... na da würd ich nicht zu feste anziehen.Mit der x12 Achse klemmst du das noch recht ordentlich. Geh nach Gehör beim eingebauten LR. Vorteil ist ja bei Mavic, dass man das Spiel noch im Rahmen eingebaut einstellen kann!


----------



## Walter2911 (22. September 2013)

Ja das denke ich mir eben auch, dass man es nicht so fest anziehen soll!

Aber wenn ich das Hinterrad einbaue und die Steckachse mit 15Nm anziehe und die QRM+ Schraube nicht fest anziehe habe ich ein kippendes Spiel.

Dann ziehe ich die QRM+ fester an ... Noch immer Spiel, erst wenn ich es richtig fest anziehe ca.10Nm dann ist das Spiel weg!
Das Hinterrad dreht zwar noch immer leicht, aber doch um einen kleinen Tick bleibt es früher stehen als wenn es Locker ist.

Kann das Normal sein, dass man es so fest anziehen muss bzw.gibt es vl. andere Distanzhülsen? Vl. ist bei mir das Gewinde schon aus?  und da werden die Lager erst Spielfrei?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (22. September 2013)

Walter2911 schrieb:


> Ja das denke ich mir eben auch, dass man es nicht so fest anziehen soll!
> 
> Aber wenn ich das Hinterrad einbaue und die Steckachse mit 15Nm anziehe und die QRM+ Schraube nicht fest anziehe habe ich ein kippendes Spiel.
> 
> ...



Typisch mavic... hab immer was gebraucht, um die nabe zu beginn optimal zu haben. Löst sich anfangs noch immer wieder mal. Einfach mal den Nabenschlüssel mitnehmen auf Tour und was ausprobieren  und so schnell geht da nix kaputt. Darf halt bloß nicht längere Zeit zu lose oder zu fest sein. Entweder nabenkörper futsch oder Lager!

Ansonsten sind die recht Wartungsarm. Freilauf hält gute 8.000 km.


----------



## ZweiP (23. September 2013)

Wie ich sehe hast du die Rubberqueen in 2,4 auf deinem Rad. Wie sind die so im Vergleich zu den original verbauten Hans Dampf Evo in 2,35 ? Die Rubberqueens bauen auch sehr hoch auf. Bleibt da noch genug Platz zum Rahmen (Verstrebung zwischen den Kettenstreben)? 



lahura schrieb:


> Hier aktuelle Bilder von meinem Hobel, Jekyll 3, 2011, Gr.M
> Original sind eigentlich nur noch Rahmen und Dämpfer


----------



## lahura (23. September 2013)

Hi,

original waren bei mir die Nobby Nic drauf!
Hab die runtergemacht und kurz den Ardent probiert, war aber auch 
nicht so der Hit.
Fahre nun schon den zweiten Satz Rubberqueen, passt einfach und Platz
ist genug da!
Vergleich zum HansDampf kann ich nicht machen da ich den noch nicht gefahren bin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (23. September 2013)

Mach mal den Ardent in 2.4 nach hinten... Da greift er ganz gut, und rollt extrem gut!


----------



## ZweiP (23. September 2013)

Ja werd ich mal ausprobieren, wenn der Hans Dampf nicht mehr kann. 

Ich hab zwar ein Jekyll in Carbon, aber meine Freundin fährt ein Alu Jekyll.
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass beim Tretlager beim Alu Jekyll kein Loch fürs abrinnende Wasser gibt. Habt ihr ein Loch reingebohrt? Wenn ja was hält Cannondale davon wenn man ein zusätzliches Loch reinbohrt. Verliert man dann die Garantie auf den Rahmen. Wenn das Wasser länger stehen sollte rostet doch das Tretlager von innen.


----------



## Teuto81 (23. September 2013)

ZweiP schrieb:


> Ja werd ich mal ausprobieren, wenn der Hans Dampf nicht mehr kann.
> 
> Ich hab zwar ein Jekyll in Carbon, aber meine Freundin fährt ein Alu Jekyll.
> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass beim Tretlager beim Alu Jekyll kein Loch fürs abrinnende Wasser gibt. Habt ihr ein Loch reingebohrt? Wenn ja was hält Cannondale davon wenn man ein zusätzliches Loch reinbohrt. Verliert man dann die Garantie auf den Rahmen. Wenn das Wasser länger stehen sollte rostet doch das Tretlager von innen.


 
Hallo!

Grade heute zu genau diesem Thema mit meinem Cannondale-Händler telefoniert. Denn bei mir kam
die Tage rostiges schmieriges Wasser aus dem Tretlager raus. Man sollte nicht mit einem direkten
Wasserstrahl am Sattelrohr oder am Tretlager drauf halten. Das Wasser sammelt sich dann unten
im Rahmen an den Lagern.

Da durchgehende gepresste BB30 Lager verbaut sind, würde ein "Entwässerungsloch" nichts bringen.
Deshalb gibt es auch keins. Nachträglich eins zu bohren ist absolut von abzuraten, weil sofortiger
Garantieverlust auf den Rahmen!! Da lebenslange besteht, wäre dies sehr übel!

Mein Händler sagte mir heute, einfach ab und zu die Kurbel abbauen und Wasser ablaufen lassen.
Am besten dabei die Lager noch neu fetten. Und wie oben bereits erwähnt, nicht mit einem
direkten Wasserstrahl am Sattelrohr oder am Tretlager drauf halten. Dann gibt es keine Probleme.
Bessere/ schlechtere Lager gibt es auch nicht, da brauch man sich gar nicht erst schlau machen. 

Ach ja, und einen Lagerschaden der dadurch evtl. entstanden ist brauch man gar nicht erst versuchen
bei Cannondale zu reklamieren. Keine Chance!!

Gruß

Chris


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (23. September 2013)

Teuto81 schrieb:


> Da durchgehende gepresste BB30 Lager verbaut sind, würde ein "Entwässerungsloch" nichts bringen.



Warum hat das Carbon Jekyll aber ein Ablaufloch und ebenfalls BB30 Lagerfassungen im Frame?

Naja, ordentlich fetten und nur sanft absprühen 

Das Fett zieht den Dreck an und in der Nass-kalten Jahreszeit ist eh Feuer frei auf das Tretlager! Juhuuu! Verschlimmbessert!

Mein unter Steuersatzlager ist wieder fest  und dass nach 2 1/2 Monaten und gut 1.400 km! Mal schauen, was andere Lager dort aushalten!

So geil ich das Bike finde... die Lagersache am Tretlager und am Steuersatz macht mich kirre!


----------



## Maui_Jim (23. September 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Mein unter Steuersatzlager ist wieder fest  und dass nach 2 1/2 Monaten und gut 1.400 km! Mal schauen, was andere Lager dort aushalten!



Mein Steuersatzlager ist auch fällig, haste da mal einen Tipp für mich, welches ich einbauen könnte?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (23. September 2013)

pastajunkie schrieb:


> Mein Steuersatzlager ist auch fällig, haste da mal einen Tipp für mich, welches ich einbauen könnte?



Ich probiert mal die RS1 von SKF... hab das Gefühl, dass die länger halten, da anders gedichtet. Der Steuersatz vorn unten ist ja eigentlich dauerbelastet. Oben läuft noch wunderbar!


----------



## tobo78 (23. September 2013)

Hilfe
grad meine Avid ind Tonne geworfen und die neue Shimano rangeschraubt 
Vorne passt es 
aber hinten irgendwie glaub nicht.
was hab ich falsch gemacht????


----------



## grey (23. September 2013)

Sieht aus als würdest du versuchen auf einem 185er Adapter eine 180er Scheibe zu verwenden, kann das sein?

KP176 könnte der richtige sein..


----------



## tobo78 (23. September 2013)

ne ist ne 203 Scheibe
und KP178, extra noch bei dr.cannondale geordert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui_Jim (23. September 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Ich probiert mal die RS1 von SKF...



Danke, 
da mach ich mich mal auf die Suche...


----------



## Teuto81 (23. September 2013)

tobo78 schrieb:


> ne ist ne 203 Scheibe
> und KP178, extra noch bei dr.cannondale geordert



Warum, was passt denn nicht hinten? Ist die Position des Bremssattels
zu hoch oder zu niedrig? Auf dem Foto sieht es eigentlich recht passend
aus.


----------



## Teuto81 (23. September 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Warum hat das Carbon Jekyll aber ein Ablaufloch und ebenfalls BB30 Lagerfassungen im Frame?



Oh echt? Das wusste ich nicht.

Hmm dann verstehe ich die Cannondale Logik nicht! Man hätte doch auch ein Loch
in den Alu-Rahmen bohren können/ müssen!


----------



## tobo78 (23. September 2013)

Teuto81 schrieb:


> Warum, was passt denn nicht hinten? Ist die Position des Bremssattels
> zu hoch oder zu niedrig? Auf dem Foto sieht es eigentlich recht passend
> aus.




es scheint mir als ob die bremsbeläge 2 mm zu hoch wären
vorne wird die komplette bremsscheibe benutzt, hinten sieht man wie ein ring übrieg beleibt


----------



## Teuto81 (24. September 2013)

An sich müsste es so passen mit dem richtigen Adapter von CD.

Schau dir mal das Schleifbild auf der Bremsscheibe an, anhand dessen
kann man gut erkennen ob es passt oder nicht. Es sollte genau über
den gelochten Bereich verlaufen und unten wie oben passend abschließen.


----------



## chorge (24. September 2013)

Passt aber ja leider nicht... Seltsam!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui_Jim (24. September 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Ich probiert mal die RS1 von SKF... hab das Gefühl, dass die länger halten, da anders gedichtet. Der Steuersatz vorn unten ist ja eigentlich dauerbelastet. Oben läuft noch wunderbar!



Hast du ne Idee woher ich das Lager bekommen könnte? Ich bin anscheinend 
Suchlegastheniker...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (24. September 2013)

pastajunkie schrieb:


> Hast du ne Idee woher ich das Lager bekommen könnte? Ich bin anscheinend
> Suchlegastheniker...



In einem Kugellagershop im Internet oder beim Eisenwarenhändler um die Ecke.

Zweiteres ist meine Option, da ein Bekannter arbeitet und ich so den EK bekomme.


----------



## sport.frei (25. September 2013)

Sollt man um die kettenstrebe einen Schlauch wickeln, oder reicht der originale kettenstrebenschutz?


----------



## Teuto81 (25. September 2013)

sport.frei schrieb:


> Sollt man um die kettenstrebe einen Schlauch wickeln, oder reicht der originale kettenstrebenschutz?


 
Ich habe den originalen Plastikschutz abgenommen und einen Neoprenschutz drum gemacht. Keine
lauten Klappergeräusche mehr und chick ist es auch noch.


----------



## rick-the-big (25. September 2013)

Das mit den 2mm oberhalb der bremsscheibe ist Normal.  Habe ich bei meiner xt auch. Liegt daran dass die Beläge eine sehr große fase haben damit sich die scheibe besser findet.


----------



## chorge (25. September 2013)

Was aus Neopren ist ideal...


----------



## Mr.Sound (25. September 2013)

Teuto81 schrieb:


> Ich habe den originalen Plastikschutz abgenommen und einen Neoprenschutz drum gemacht. Keine
> lauten Klappergeräusche mehr und chick ist es auch noch.



Und der Schutz ist noch in einem Stück? Manchmal frage ich mich echt was ich falsch mache... so alle 2-3 Monate muss ich den Neopren Schutz wechseln weil er durchgeschlagen wurde von der Kette. Schläuche sind etwas stabiler aber die inkl der Kabelbinder die den Schlauch halten sollen sind irgendwann auch durch. Wenn dann gehört da ein Nobby Nic drauf der hebt ... zumindest auf der Kettenstrebe 

Gruß Sven


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (25. September 2013)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Und der Schutz ist noch in einem Stück? Manchmal frage ich mich echt was ich falsch mache... so alle 2-3 Monate muss ich den Neopren Schutz wechseln weil er durchgeschlagen wurde von der Kette. Schläuche sind etwas stabiler aber die inkl der Kabelbinder die den Schlauch halten sollen sind irgendwann auch durch. Wenn dann gehört da ein Nobby Nic drauf der hebt ... zumindest auf der Kettenstrebe
> 
> Gruß Sven



Neopren ist doch Murks... der Plastikschutz ist erste sahne! Hab den noch zusätzlich mit doppelseitigem Klebeband fixiert. Kein klappern.

Wenn die kette schlägt, ein gedämpftes Schaltwerk und/oder eine kettenführung montieren.

Das jekyll ist das einzige Rad bis jetzt, welches verschont wurde von kettenschlagnarben


----------



## sport.frei (25. September 2013)

Neopren hält bei mir auch nur kurz. Außerdem verdreht der sich recht leicht oder rutscht rum oder zerhackts einfach total. Werd zum originalen wohl noch Schlauch rumwickeln.


----------



## Puls220 (25. September 2013)

Ich hab' mir fÃ¼r Kettenstrebe und Unterrohr (die unteren 20cm ) PVC-Schlauch aus dem Baumarkt/Gartenabteilung als Schlagschutz besorgt

Ist zwar nicht leicht, schÃ¼tzt dafÃ¼r auch vor Steinschlag-Beulen und ist transparent (sieht also ertrÃ¤glich aus). Gibt's als Meterware fÃ¼r ein paar â¬, lÃ¤sst sich mit Kabelbindern befestigen und hÃ¤lt in jedem Fall lÃ¤nger als der Rahmen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Sound (25. September 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Neopren ist doch Murks... der Plastikschutz ist erste sahne! Hab den noch zusätzlich mit doppelseitigem Klebeband fixiert. Kein klappern.
> 
> Wenn die kette schlägt, ein gedämpftes Schaltwerk und/oder eine kettenführung montieren.
> 
> Das jekyll ist das einzige Rad bis jetzt, welches verschont wurde von kettenschlagnarben



Shadow+ Schaltwerk und KeFü + Spanner machen die Sache auch nicht besser, es ist ruhiger aber die Kette maltretiert die Kettenstrebe trotzdem weiterhin. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (25. September 2013)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Shadow+ Schaltwerk und KeFü + Spanner machen die Sache auch nicht besser, es ist ruhiger aber die Kette maltretiert die Kettenstrebe trotzdem weiterhin.
> 
> Gruß Sven



Kette eventuell zu lang? Ich hab keine Macken an der kettenstrebe!


----------



## Mr.Sound (25. September 2013)

Kette dürfte wohl nicht kürzer





Gruß Sven


----------



## sport.frei (25. September 2013)

Hab grad meine 150er lev angebaut. 6 Kabel die am Lenker hängen...oh je.


----------



## Teuto81 (25. September 2013)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Shadow+ Schaltwerk und KeFü + Spanner machen die Sache auch nicht besser, es ist ruhiger aber die Kette maltretiert die Kettenstrebe trotzdem weiterhin.
> 
> Gruß Sven



Genau so sieht es aus. Die Kette schlägt trotzdem ab und zu voll auf die Strebe,
außer man fährt wie ne Oma durch den Busch!  Und meine Kette ist auch etwas kürzer,
daran liegt es bestimmt nicht.

Ich habe absolut keine Probleme mit meinem "Standard-Neoprenschutz".


----------



## Mr.Sound (25. September 2013)

Da bleibt nur eins übrig... Umwerfer weg und den Zug vom vorderen Shifter an den Dämpfer klemmen. Dann kannste den Dyad Hebel schonmal abmachen und gleich siehts viel aufgeräumter aus 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Teuto81 (25. September 2013)

sport.frei schrieb:


> Hab grad meine 150er lev angebaut. 6 Kabel die am Lenker hängen...oh je.



Der "Kabelsalat" ist normal beim Jekyll mit Remote- und Dämpferhebel etc.


----------



## rick-the-big (25. September 2013)

so, hier mal mein jekyll 4 nachm enduro-umbau. verbaut wurden:

- RS lyric rc2 dh coil 170mm
- LRS veltec am2 
- xt 3x10 gruppe 2013
- xt scheibenbremse 2013
- kefü c-guide
- KS sattelstütze (grad nicht montiert)
- spank spike 777 evo 780mm lenker 
- 80mm vorbau 
- 2,4er michelin wild rock´r (nicht montiert, fürn bikepark)
- gewicht ziemlich genau 15kg mit xl rahmen 

leitung hinten ist natl. schon gekürzt, war noch direkt nachm zusammenbau 
geplant sind noch rote titan schrauben weils gammelt und vorn 200er scheibe.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (25. September 2013)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Kette dürfte wohl nicht kürzer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der eingelegte Gang mal hinten aufs kleinste Ritzel! Wenn die kette dann durchhängt, dann ist die zu lang! Fährst 1x10 oder hast du ein winziges 20er vorne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (25. September 2013)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> so, hier mal mein jekyll 4 nachm enduro-umbau. verbaut wurden:
> 
> - RS lyric rc2 dh coil 170mm
> - LRS veltec am2
> ...




Gibs du gas Alter mit dein BMW...


----------



## Nechei (26. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe mal eine frage an euch Jekyll fahrer...Ich hab ein 29er Trigger 1 ,was mir auch extrem viel Spaß macht.Jetzt war ich mit 2 Kumpels im Bikepark in Leogang (Leihrad)und überlege ob ich mir ein Jekyll holen soll oder glaubt ihr man kann das Trigger so umbauen das man es auch ordentlich im Park bewegen kann!?Ich möcht übrigens keine 5meter Drops machen das geht in meinem alter nicht mehr ;-)

Mfg Christian


----------



## rick-the-big (26. September 2013)

Hm, trigger ist meiner meinung nach nicht das richtige bike fürn bikepark. Zu wenig reserven, geometrie nicht optimal usw. Fürn bikepark brauchts auch meist ein paar "stabilere" parts. 
Würde ICH nicht machen. Aber das sehen andere vllt anders. Denke für das was du willst ist ein jekyll genau richtig.


----------



## Mr.Sound (26. September 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Der eingelegte Gang mal hinten aufs kleinste Ritzel! Wenn die kette dann durchhängt, dann ist die zu lang! Fährst 1x10 oder hast du ein winziges 20er vorne?



Ich fahre 1×10. Und wenn die Kette aufm kleinsten Gang durchhängen würde, wäre die Käfiglänge falsch gewählt. Kette ist auf minimum gekürzt und alle Komponenten passen zusammen. Kann aber auch gerne noch ein Bild machen wo dann auf den 10.Gang geschalten ist.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Nechei (26. September 2013)

Von den Parts machen mir nur die Laufräder sorgen....der rest ist denke ich mal stabil genug.Wie das mit der Lefty aussieht weiß ich allerdings auch nicht so genau.
Aber wahrscheinlich hast du recht das ich mit dem Jekyll besser unterwegs bin.


----------



## grey (26. September 2013)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Ich fahre 1×10.
> Gruß Sven



Wenn das Deore Schaltwerk mal erledigt ist einfach mal durch ein Zee ersetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (26. September 2013)

Nechei schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich habe mal eine frage an euch Jekyll fahrer...Ich hab ein 29er Trigger 1 ,was mir auch extrem viel Spaß macht.Jetzt war ich mit 2 Kumpels im Bikepark in Leogang (Leihrad)und überlege ob ich mir ein Jekyll holen soll oder glaubt ihr man kann das Trigger so umbauen das man es auch ordentlich im Park bewegen kann!?Ich möcht übrigens keine 5meter Drops machen das geht in meinem alter nicht mehr ;-)
> 
> Mfg Christian



Würde mir an deiner Stelle zum Trigger ein Claymore dazu kaufen, wenn es finanziell geht! Ist im Park nochmal deutlich besser, kann aber auch mal ne Tour mitmachen. Das Trigger wäre dann dein Tourenbike, das Claymore dann fürs Grobe... Wenn das finanziell nicht geht: Jekyll als eierlegende Wollmilchsau!


----------



## grey (26. September 2013)

Lieber einen günstige freerider, scott voltage oder so etwas..
Ein Claymore als ergänzung zum Trigger ist wirklich unnötig, vom Jekyll gar nicht erst zu reden.


----------



## rick-the-big (26. September 2013)

Meinte auch nicht als Ergänzung, sondern als ersatz für das trigger. Das man nen jekyll nicht nur für den bp kauft solle klar sein ;-)


----------



## grey (26. September 2013)

Ein Rad das "extrem viel Spaß macht" zu ersetzen ist halt auch seltsam.
Gerade beim Trigger bietet sich ein Leihrad fürn Park oder ein dezidiertes Park-Rad an. (insofern alles richtig gemacht in leogang  )
Ansonsten ersetzt man ein Rad das absolut nicht für den Park geeignet ist durch eines das kaum bis nur sehr eingeschränkt dafür geeignet ist.
So oder so, alles andere als optimal vor allem wenn man ja eigentlich mit dem ursprünglichen Rad sehr viel Spaß hat.


----------



## Silbersurfer69 (26. September 2013)

Jekyll 4 2011
Fox 34 CTD 160mm
Mavic EN521
Avid Code 203 und 185
Shimano XT Kurbel
Schaltwerk und Trigger Sram X0 RED
XLC Lenker 780mm gekürzt auf 740mm
Rock Shox Reverb
Maxxis Ardent 2.4
Bionicon C Guide


----------



## Nechei (26. September 2013)

Nechei schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich habe mal eine frage an euch Jekyll fahrer...Ich hab ein 29er Trigger 1 ,was mir auch extrem viel Spaß macht.Jetzt war ich mit 2 Kumpels im Bikepark in Leogang (Leihrad)und überlege ob ich mir ein Jekyll holen soll oder glaubt ihr man kann das Trigger so umbauen das man es auch ordentlich im Park bewegen kann!?Ich möcht übrigens keine 5meter Drops machen das geht in meinem alter nicht mehr ;-)
> 
> Mfg Christian



Erstmal danke für eure Antworten!!
Also das trigger bleibt auf alle fälle bei mir, ist ein super Bike wie ich finde!!!! Ich fürchte auch das sich das Trigger und das Jekyll irgendwie zu ähnlich sind...Das Claymore wäre auch ein feines Rad aber wie gesagt ich bin nur gemässigt im Bikepark unterwegs.....


----------



## John84 (26. September 2013)

Nechei schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für eure Antworten!!
> Also das trigger bleibt auf alle fälle bei mir, ist ein super Bike wie ich finde!!!! Ich fürchte auch das sich das Trigger und das Jekyll irgendwie zu ähnlich sind...Das Claymore wäre auch ein feines Rad aber wie gesagt ich bin nur gemässigt im Bikepark unterwegs.....


Das mit dem gemässigt ändert sich noch, glaub mir 
Was dickes, schweres für den Park, wo du dir keine Gedanken wegen einer versauten Landung machen musst, wäre wohl die beste Lösung. 
z.B.http://www.jehlebikes.de/bergamont-big-air-62-2012.html, da noch ordentliche Bremsen drauf, dann hast du ein gutes, günstiges Parkbike


----------



## chorge (26. September 2013)

Nechei schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für eure Antworten!!
> Also das trigger bleibt auf alle fälle bei mir, ist ein super Bike wie ich finde!!!! Ich fürchte auch das sich das Trigger und das Jekyll irgendwie zu ähnlich sind...Das Claymore wäre auch ein feines Rad aber wie gesagt ich bin nur gemässigt im Bikepark unterwegs.....



Ich auch! Keine Sorge! Nutze mein Claymore größtenteils für alpine Touren, auf denen ich das Bike normalerweise selber hochtrete oder trage. Ich kann damit aber eben auch mehr oder weniger bedenkenlos in den Bikepark - was ich aber einem Jekyll in Alu mit 170mm Gabel auch zutraue! Die Geo des Claymore finde ich sehr angenehm, da noch wendig genug für kniffelige Abfahrten, aber das Tretlager ist eben auch tief genug für nen Einsatz im Park... Hier ist es deutlich besser als das Jekyll... 
Ich überlege jedenfalls stark, ob ich mir noch ein Trigger für leichte Touren dazu hole, denn dann habe ich wirklich für alle meine Strecken ein passendes Bike. Wobei ich das Claymore sicher weiterhin häufiger fahren würde!


----------



## Nechei (26. September 2013)

@ Chorge:Würdest du dir das Trigger in 26 oder 29 Zoll holen ???


----------



## Mr.Sound (26. September 2013)

greyz schrieb:


> Wenn das Deore Schaltwerk mal erledigt ist einfach mal durch ein Zee ersetzen.



und du meinst wirklich das da mehr Spannung drauf ist?



Teuto81 schrieb:


> Der "Kabelsalat" ist normal beim Jekyll mit Remote- und Dämpferhebel etc.



Ein Kabelbinder und schon sieht es gar nicht mehr so schlimm aus 




Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (26. September 2013)

Kürzerer Käfig -> kürzere Kette -> weniger Kette die herumschleudern kann.
Hab jetzt von der Zee zur SLX (midcage) gewechselt, Kette war mit der Zee "gefühlt" etwas stärker gespannt. 
Bin aber mit beiden Schaltwerken soweit zufrieden, nur bei 1x10 würde ich definitiv zu einem kurzen greifen.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (26. September 2013)

greyz schrieb:


> Ein Rad das "extrem viel Spaß macht" zu ersetzen ist halt auch seltsam.
> Gerade beim Trigger bietet sich ein Leihrad fürn Park oder ein dezidiertes Park-Rad an. (insofern alles richtig gemacht in leogang  )
> Ansonsten ersetzt man ein Rad das absolut nicht für den Park geeignet ist durch eines das kaum bis nur sehr eingeschränkt dafür geeignet ist.
> So oder so, alles andere als optimal vor allem wenn man ja eigentlich mit dem ursprünglichen Rad sehr viel Spaß hat.



Man kommt mit eigentlich jedem Bike ne Bikepark Piste runter. Kommt immer auf den fahrstil an.

Gut, nen vier Meter Drop nehm ich mit dem Jekyll jetzt nicht mit.... hab ich vorher auch nur sehr selten gemacht. Im groben Terrain vorher die optimale Linie ausspähen, dann passt das auch mit dem Jekyll.

Definition Bikepark halt. Für deutsche Parks eventuell ja, da doch sehr DH und Obstacle-lastig. 

Und dann ist da noch die Frage, ob man mit einem Jekyll auf einer DH Piste unbedingt als erster unten sein muss


----------



## sport.frei (26. September 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach braucht man dafür 2 Bikes. ein leichteres und eins für n Park. Das Park fahren wird mit zunehmender Praxis öfters vorkommen und ein enduro verschleißt bei häufiger parknutzung schneller als einem lieb ist!


----------



## chorge (26. September 2013)

Nechei schrieb:


> @ Chorge:Würdest du dir das Trigger in 26 oder 29 Zoll holen ???


Definitiv 26"! 29" ist mir zu unhandlich und ich finde es hässlich...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (26. September 2013)

sport.frei schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach braucht man dafür 2 Bikes. ein leichteres und eins für n Park. Das Park fahren wird mit zunehmender Praxis öfters vorkommen und ein enduro verschleißt bei häufiger parknutzung schneller als einem lieb ist.



Ich bin kein großer Freund von deutschen Bikeparks. Schneller... Höher... Weiter... dafür hab ich mir das Jekyll nicht geholt. In anderen Länder, wie schon geschrieben, sieht das in den Parks wieder anders aus. Da ist man stellenweise mit so einem Bike im Vorteil um auf einer Strecke schnell zu sein, da die einfach länger sind. Ich rede hier nicht von irgendwelchen WC Strecken! Nimm mal z.B. die Region um Alp de Huez oder Graubünden. Das sind Parks für mich!


----------



## kantn-manuel (26. September 2013)

ich habe mir das trigger 29 1 alloy zu meinem Jekyll Himod1 Bj.11 gekauft.

Also bergauf ueber Stock,Stein und Wurzeln kannst das 26er dagegen vergessen und auch geradeaus, wenn das 29er läuft dann läufts....

Das Jekyll besticht dagegen mit seiner verspieltheit, beschleunigung und der Wendigkeit.

"Fahrspass" bergab bietet (meine subjektive Meinung) definitiv das Jekyll


----------



## CicliB (26. September 2013)

sport.frei schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach braucht man dafür 2 Bikes. ein leichteres und eins für n Park. Das Park fahren wird mit zunehmender Praxis öfters vorkommen und ein enduro verschleißt bei häufiger parknutzung schneller als einem lieb ist.



Also ich hab jetzt jedes Jahr ein Schaltwerk am Jekyll geschrottet:-(
Letztes Jahr Braunlage auf der Northshore, dieses Jahr Kallenhardt auf der Downhill.
Ist halt der Kompromiss, wenn man 3x10 mit 42/32/22 fahren will.
Dann ist der lange Käfig teils zu lang...


----------



## sport.frei (26. September 2013)

@Mr.Sound, ja sieht gut aus. Wobei ich ja noch ein Kabel (Dämpfer) mehr habe.


----------



## Pumukel87 (26. September 2013)

Guten Abend,

ich bin schon seit lÃ¤ngerem auf der Suche nach einem Fully im AM Bereich. Nun bin ich auf ein gebrauchtes CD jekyll 3 in Ultra Blue aus dem Jahr 2011 gestoÃen. Das Bike gefÃ¤llt mir optisch sehr gut. Nun bin ich nach lÃ¤ngerer Suche nach Erfahrungsbericht und Tests hier fÃ¼ndig geworden und hab auch schon einiges davon gelesen. 
Trotzdem wollte ich gerne nochmal nachfragen ob mir ein paar MTBler ihre Langzeiterfahrungen mit dem Bike mitteilen kÃ¶nnten!?
Zudem fÃ¤llt es mir etwas schwer den Wert des Bikes zu beziffern. Der VerkÃ¤ufer sagte zu mir er habe es kaum gefahren (10mal) und wÃ¼rde gerne um die 2000â¬ dafÃ¼r haben. Ist das realistisch?

Vielen Dank fÃ¼r Antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (26. September 2013)

Schau mal hier:
http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...e +jekyll +3&gclid=CJi1rZv56bkCFYtY3god3EcA9A


----------



## JackRackam (27. September 2013)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> ich habe mir das trigger 29 1 alloy zu meinem Jekyll Himod1 Bj.11 gekauft.
> 
> Also bergauf ueber Stock,Stein und Wurzeln kannst das 26er dagegen vergessen und auch geradeaus, wenn das 29er läuft dann läufts....
> 
> ...



*... das ist genau der Punkt warum mein Tigger in 26" ist.*
Ist einfach leichter und verspielter und wendiger auf Trails als das Jekyll, leichter schneller im Uphill.
Runter ist mein Jekyll dann aber klar im Vorteil. Laufruhig und natürlich mehr Federweg.
Aber so wie die Anwendungszwecke verschieden sind, so sind es dann auch die Räder...


----------



## sport.frei (28. September 2013)

Teuto81 schrieb:


> Der "Kabelsalat" ist normal beim Jekyll mit Remote- und Dämpferhebel etc.


oder XX1 verbauen


----------



## Teuto81 (28. September 2013)

Pumukel87 schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> ich bin schon seit längerem auf der Suche nach einem Fully im AM Bereich. Nun bin ich auf ein gebrauchtes CD jekyll 3 in Ultra Blue aus dem Jahr 2011 gestoßen. Das Bike gefällt mir optisch sehr gut. Nun bin ich nach längerer Suche nach Erfahrungsbericht und Tests hier fündig geworden und hab auch schon einiges davon gelesen.
> Trotzdem wollte ich gerne nochmal nachfragen ob mir ein paar MTBler ihre Langzeiterfahrungen mit dem Bike mitteilen könnten!?
> ...



Also zum Bike muss man sagen, dass es eine Diva ist! D.h. empfindlicher Lack, gepresste zickige Lager,
schlechte Serienausstattung in Sachen Parts (typisch amerikanisch)! Aber alles andere spricht für´s Bike. Geo,
Handling, Rahmen, Technik usw.

Der Preis ist an sich ok, aber im Netz bekommste dafür schon fast ein neues Exemplar. Würde sonst auch nochmal
hier im Bikemarkt schauen, habe dort die Tage mein 2013er neu für 2.500 Euro gesehen! Und achte auf die richtige
Rahmengröße für dich!! 

Gruß

Chris


----------



## Pumukel87 (29. September 2013)

Teuto81 schrieb:


> Also zum Bike muss man sagen, dass es eine Diva ist! D.h. empfindlicher Lack, gepresste zickige Lager,
> schlechte Serienausstattung in Sachen Parts (typisch amerikanisch)! Aber alles andere spricht für´s Bike. Geo,
> Handling, Rahmen, Technik usw.
> 
> ...



Erstmal vielen Dank für deine Info.
Ist denn das 2013ner besser? Dachte eigentlich dass das 2013ner Jekyll 3 von der Ausstattung schlechter ist als das 2011er!?
Wie sieht es beim 2013ner mit den Lagern aus, kann man da schon was sagen?
Bei der Rahmengröße bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher ich bin 1,82cm und habe eine Schrittlänge von 86cm. Bin ich da noch eher in M oder doch schon bei L?

Danke.


----------



## Mr.Sound (29. September 2013)

sport.frei schrieb:


> @Mr.Sound, ja sieht gut aus. Wobei ich ja noch ein Kabel (Dämpfer) mehr habe.



Nur das wir uns nicht falsch verstehen... das Dämpferkabel wird über meinen Umwerfer-Shifter betätigt denn der Umwerfer ist nicht mehr dran.



Pumukel87 schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen Dank für deine Info.
> Ist denn das 2013ner besser? Dachte eigentlich dass das 2013ner Jekyll 3 von der Ausstattung schlechter ist als das 2011er!?
> Wie sieht es beim 2013ner mit den Lagern aus, kann man da schon was sagen?
> Bei der Rahmengröße bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher ich bin 1,82cm und habe eine Schrittlänge von 86cm. Bin ich da noch eher in M oder doch schon bei L?
> ...



Ausstattung wird wohl Geschmacksache sein  Dem einen sagt eben die Magura eher zu als die Avid oder andersrum. Mir wäre es in dem Fall egal gewesen und ich wäre nach der Rahmenfarbe gegangen. Ich baue aber auch alles nach meinem Geschmack auf 

Von der Größe her...habe ca die selben Abmessungen wie du und fahre ein L mit kurzem Vorbau (30mm)

Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantn-manuel (29. September 2013)

Pumukel87 schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen Dank für deine Info.
> Ist denn das 2013ner besser? Dachte eigentlich dass das 2013ner Jekyll 3 von der Ausstattung schlechter ist als das 2011er!?
> Wie sieht es beim 2013ner mit den Lagern aus, kann man da schon was sagen?
> Bei der Rahmengröße bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher ich bin 1,82cm und habe eine Schrittlänge von 86cm. Bin ich da noch eher in M oder doch schon bei L?
> ...



bin 1,83cm mit 86cm Schrittlänge fahre auch ein Large


----------



## GerrimaLG (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin auch 183 cm, Schrittlänge ebenfalls 86 cm und ich fahre ein M - muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich nie den L Rahmen getestet hab... 

Bin total zufrieden damit - super wendiges Rad!


----------



## fasj (1. Oktober 2013)

GerrimaLG schrieb:


> Ich bin auch 183 cm, Schrittlänge ebenfalls 86 cm und ich fahre ein M - muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich nie den L Rahmen getestet hab...
> 
> Bin total zufrieden damit - super wendiges Rad!



Geh zu irgendeinem Händler und setzt Dich drauf.

Ich bin nur 180 ähnliche Beinlänge. Ich hab mich auf dem M nicht wohl gefühlt und war auf dem L sofort zuhause.
Hab jetzt noch einen kürzeren Vorbau montiert, hätte es aber wegen der Grösse nicht gebraucht. Fährt sich besser. Das wäre bei M gar nicht gegangen.

Wollte bei BunnyHop ein Schnäppchen machen. Gab es aber dann nur noch in M.
Dann hat der Händler halt sein L verkauft....

fasj


----------



## kantn-manuel (1. Oktober 2013)

ich bin nie auf einem medium gesessen 



fasj schrieb:


> Geh zu irgendeinem Händler und setzt Dich drauf.
> 
> Ich bin nur 180 ähnliche Beinlänge. Ich hab mich auf dem M nicht wohl gefühlt und war auf dem L sofort zuhause.
> Hab jetzt noch einen kürzeren Vorbau montiert, hätte es aber wegen der Grösse nicht gebraucht. Fährt sich besser. Das wäre bei M gar nicht gegangen.
> ...


----------



## GerrimaLG (1. Oktober 2013)

fasj schrieb:


> Geh zu irgendeinem Händler und setzt Dich drauf.
> 
> Ich bin nur 180 ähnliche Beinlänge. Ich hab mich auf dem M nicht wohl gefühlt und war auf dem L sofort zuhause.
> Hab jetzt noch einen kürzeren Vorbau montiert, hätte es aber wegen der Grösse nicht gebraucht. Fährt sich besser. Das wäre bei M gar nicht gegangen.
> ...


 
Du hast mich nicht richtig verstanden glaube ich - ich bin mir M SUPER ZUFRIEDEN - sehe daher auch gar keinen Grund mich auf ein L Rad zu setzen, höchstens bei einer Neuanschaffung...


----------



## fasj (1. Oktober 2013)

GerrimaLG schrieb:


> Du hast mich nicht richtig verstanden glaube ich - ich bin mir M SUPER ZUFRIEDEN - sehe daher auch gar keinen Grund mich auf ein L Rad zu setzen, höchstens bei einer Neuanschaffung...



Falsch zitiert, Sorry. 
Pumukel87 wollte das doch wissen, oder ?
fasj


----------



## Teuto81 (1. Oktober 2013)

Pumukel87 schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen Dank für deine Info.
> Ist denn das 2013ner besser? Dachte eigentlich dass das 2013ner Jekyll 3 von der Ausstattung schlechter ist als das 2011er!?
> Wie sieht es beim 2013ner mit den Lagern aus, kann man da schon was sagen?
> Bei der Rahmengröße bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher ich bin 1,82cm und habe eine Schrittlänge von 86cm. Bin ich da noch eher in M oder doch schon bei L?
> ...


 
Sorry das ich erst jetzt antworte. Besser/ schlechter gibt´s da so eigentlich nicht. Die Ausstattung variiert eigentlich nur in der Bremse
und die Gabel. Aktuell Fox Float, vorher Talas verbaut. Beide Gabeln ok, aber kein Traum! Besser wäre später eine aktuelle RockShox Pike
oder eine 2014er 34er Fox Talas zu verbauen. Genau so die Bremse. Ich habe mir eine Shimano XT 785 gegönnt, anstatt die serienmäßige
Magura MT2. Die Lager sind alle gleich.

Ich würde dir zu L als Rahmengröße raten. Ich bin etwas kleiner und fahre ein M.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Doozzer (1. Oktober 2013)

bei 1,79 und 83cm Schrittlänge bin ich auf einem M unterwegs. L würde auch gehen mit kurzem Vorbau, aber ich wollte wendiger sein. bei dir geht bestimmt L


----------



## Teuto81 (1. Oktober 2013)

Bin 1,76m bei einer Schrittlänge von 82 cm. Glaube ich fahre mit M ganz passend.


----------



## Pumukel87 (1. Oktober 2013)

Danke euch allen erstmal!!

Bin heute ein Jekyll in M gefahren. Ich glaube ich bin genau im Grenzbereich zwischen M und L.

Also das 2011 in M welches ich gefahren bin, sollte von der Größe her eigentlich auch noch passen. Sitzposition ist recht aufrecht kann aber mit einem anderen Vorbau noch gestreckt werden. Schwierig schwierig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuto81 (1. Oktober 2013)

Pumukel87 schrieb:


> Danke euch allen erstmal!!
> 
> Bin heute ein Jekyll in M gefahren. Ich glaube ich bin genau im Grenzbereich zwischen M und L.
> 
> Also das 2011 in M welches ich gefahren bin, sollte von der Größe her eigentlich auch noch passen. Sitzposition ist recht aufrecht kann aber mit einem anderen Vorbau noch gestreckt werden. Schwierig schwierig



Die Sitzposition ist auf dem Jekyll immer etwas aufrechter als auf anderen
Bikes gleicher Art. Das ist normal. Ich würde dir zu einem L raten und dann
evtl. einen kurzen Vorbau montieren.

Gruß


----------



## anditirol (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich suche für einen Freund Bauteile für einen Aufbau eines Jekyll Rahmens... 

Also Dämpfer, Gabel, Schaltwerk, Kurbel usw..

Falls jemand was zum verkaufen hat wäre ich um einen PN dankbar...


----------



## anditirol (2. Oktober 2013)

Welche Einbaulänge hat der Fox Dyad RT 2 beim Jekyll? 165mm passt nicht, oder? Danke


----------



## Michael_H (2. Oktober 2013)

anditirol schrieb:


> Welche Einbaulänge hat der Fox Dyad RT 2 beim Jekyll? 165mm passt nicht, oder? Danke



Da passt eigentlich nur der Fox Dyad RT 2 rein, weil er auf Zug arbeitet, die normalen Dämpfer arbeiten ja auf Druck. 
Habe noch einige Originalteile von meinem Jekyll 3 aus 2011 über: 
Bremsen Avid Elixir CR, FSA 3x Kurbel, Fox Talas 150 mm Gabel, LRS. Kannst dich gerne bei mir melden.


----------



## EA-Tec (2. Oktober 2013)

Teuto81 schrieb:


> Besser wäre später eine aktuelle RockShox Pike
> oder eine 2014er 34er Fox Talas zu verbauen.



Hi, 

passen die Plug and Play, oder muss noch irgendwas großes dran gemacht werden? 

Bin, 117 kg sei Dank, mit der Performance nicht zufrieden. Vor der aktuellen Pike erhoffe ich mir mehr. 

Oder taugt die 14er Talas? 

Mein Bike ist ein Jekyll aus 2013.


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505G mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## roli888 (2. Oktober 2013)

anditirol schrieb:


> Welche Einbaulänge hat der Fox Dyad RT 2 beim Jekyll? 165mm passt nicht, oder? Danke



Hab mein Jekyll grad zerlegt, Einbaumaß des Dämpfers ist 157mm (Buchsenmitte-Buchsenmitte).

Man muss aber einen Dämpfer verwenden der auf ZUG arbeitet, also Fox Dyad oder Xfusion hat auch einen fürs Trigger 26


----------



## Michael_H (2. Oktober 2013)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> passen die Plug and Play, oder muss noch irgendwas großes dran gemacht werden?



Nicht ganz, da es die Gabel kaum mit 1,5" Gabelschaft gibt, braucht mein einen anderen Steuersatz, dann die Gabel auf die passende Länge absägen und die Ahead Kralle einschlagen. 
Bin mit der Pike bis jetzt super zufrieden.


----------



## anditirol (2. Oktober 2013)

roli888 schrieb:


> Hab mein Jekyll grad zerlegt, Einbaumaß des Dämpfers ist 157mm (Buchsenmitte-Buchsenmitte).
> 
> Man muss aber einen Dämpfer verwenden der auf ZUG arbeitet, also Fox Dyad oder Xfusion hat auch einen fürs Trigger 26



Danke! Mein schon den DYAD, wird wohl aber der vom Claymore mit der Einbaulänge von 165 sein... 

Falls jemand einen Dyad fürs Jekyll verkauft, bitte eine PN, danke!


----------



## roli888 (2. Oktober 2013)

Hier mal meine Partliste des Jekylls





ich würd gern eine Rock Shox Pike noch montieren sowie die Laufräder tauschen, die SunRingle Expert haben nur 21mm Innenbreite und sind auch nicht sonderlich Stabil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Sound (3. Oktober 2013)

von gestern in Bad Wildbad





Partliste

Rahmen	 Cannondale Jekyll Alu
Steuersatz	 Cannondale Tapered
Gabel	 Bos Deville 170mm tapered
Dämpfer	 Fox Dyad RT2
Vorbau	 Syntace MegaForce 2 30mm
Lenker	 Truvativ Jerome Clementz Signature
Griffe	 Lizard Skinz Northshore
Sattel	 Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbinio Flow
Sattelstütze	 KindShock LEV 31,6/125mm
Sattelklemme	 Cannondale Schraubklemme
Trigger 10-fach	 Shimano XT
Schaltwerk	 Shimano Deore
Pedale	 Shimano XT
Kurbel	 Shimano XT
Innenlager	 Reset BB24
Kettenblatt 2	 Straitline Chain Ring 34t.
Kassette	 Shimano XT 11-36Z
Kette	 KMC 10
Kettenführung	 Shaman Drake Lite
Bremse HR	 Shimano XT
Bremsscheibe HR	 Magura Storm SL 180mm
Bremse VR	 Shimano XT
Bremsscheibe VR	 Magura Storm SL 180mm
HR Mavic Crossmax SX
VR Mavic Crossmax SX
Achse HR	 Syntace X12
Reifen HR	Mavic Crossmax Roam XL 2.3
Reifen VR	 Mavic Crossmax Charge 2.4




Gruß Sven


----------



## sport.frei (3. Oktober 2013)

Schon jemand mit jekyll und xx1 unterwegs?


----------



## Doozzer (3. Oktober 2013)

@Mr.Sound Der Clementz Lenker passt ja perfekt zu dem Jekyll in der Farbe Auf welches Gewicht kommst du jetzt mit diesem Aufbau? Wie viel wiegen die Reifen und wie fahren die sich?


----------



## Teuto81 (3. Oktober 2013)

Mal kurz was anderes. War gestern bei meinem Cannondale Händler wegen meinem Tretlager. Er sagte mir, dass es auch Keramiklager dafür gibt, die nicht wasseranfällig sind wie die normalen BB30 Lager. 

Der Nachteil: 180 Euro der Satz!!!


----------



## grey (3. Oktober 2013)

Ja, bei BC kostet es z.B. auch 140.

Ob sich ein Keramiklager, bei dem das Fett durch Dreck ersetzt wurde, dann auch noch immer so toll anfühlt, wage ich aber zu bezweifeln. 
Zusätzlich zur Gewichtseinsparung des Lagers spart man bei einem Keramiklager ja auch noch bei der Geldbörse Gewicht ein.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (3. Oktober 2013)

Teuto81 schrieb:


> Mal kurz was anderes. War gestern bei meinem Cannondale Händler wegen meinem Tretlager. Er sagte mir, dass es auch Keramiklager dafür gibt, die nicht wasseranfällig sind wie die normalen BB30 Lager.
> 
> Der Nachteil: 180 Euro der Satz!!!



man braucht nur ordentlich gedichtete BB30 Lager und nicht diese Billigteile, die verbaut sind. Hab nen anderen Satz drinnen und mal schauen, wie lange der hält... hab keine Lust alle 3000km die Lager zu tauschen 

Die Keramiklager sind nicht so anfällig gegen Wasser, laufen angenehmer, sind aber nicht haltbarer... andere Belastungsgrenzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doozzer (3. Oktober 2013)

Heute bei einem Sprung einen Ast(ca. Unterarm groß) gelöst und der ist in der Luft ins Rad gekommen --> 2 Speichen verbeult und den Lack an linken Kettenstrebe 2cm lang abgerieben... 
War alles etwas unglücklich. Jetzt muss ich schauen, ob das mit den Speichen geht oder ob ich neue brauche.


----------



## fasj (3. Oktober 2013)

greyz schrieb:


> Ja, bei BC kostet es z.B. auch 140.
> 
> Ob sich ein Keramiklager, bei dem das Fett durch Dreck ersetzt wurde, dann auch noch immer so toll anfühlt, wage ich aber zu bezweifeln.
> Zusätzlich zur Gewichtseinsparung des Lagers spart man bei einem Keramiklager ja auch noch bei der Geldbörse Gewicht ein.



Mein Händler meinte das lohnt sich nicht.
Die seien eher fürs RR. 
fasj


----------



## MightyMike (3. Oktober 2013)

[/url][/IMG]

Mein neuer Jekyll MX


----------



## chorge (4. Oktober 2013)

Gefällt!!!!!


----------



## sport.frei (4. Oktober 2013)

Weiss jemand, ob die WTB Stryker aus der MX-Version mit XX1 kompatibel sind? also freilauf-technisch!


----------



## MightyMike (4. Oktober 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Gefällt!!!!!



Danke


----------



## MightyMike (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

was könnt ihr mir zur Reifenfreiheit beim Jekyll berichten ? Passen 2,35 -2,4" Reifen im Hinterbau ohne, dass es an den Streben reibt ?


----------



## Puls220 (5. Oktober 2013)

2.4er Rubberqueen (auf Crossmax SX) geht gerade so - reibt bei vollem Einfedern am Sitzrohr (=> Sitzrohr-Rückseite besser mit Folie schützen).

Außerdem muss das Hinterrad sauber mittig zentriert sein. 

Vermutlich bauen andere 2.4er auch nicht breiter...


----------



## chorge (5. Oktober 2013)

Ardent geht auch - und ist ein prima Reifen für hinten...


----------



## sport.frei (5. Oktober 2013)

sport.frei schrieb:


> Weiss jemand, ob die WTB Stryker aus der MX-Version mit XX1 kompatibel sind? also freilauf-technisch!


Falls es jemanden interessiert, WTB ist nicht XX1 kompatibel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterJD (9. Oktober 2013)

Nachdem jetzt meine Buchsen wohl durch sind und es fürchterlich Knarzt brauche ich wohl auch neue. Gibt es eine Alternative zu den Huber Bushings?

Dachte da an die 2013er Fox Buchsen. Ist die Breite tatsächlich 15,75mm? Finde die nicht in dieser Breite.

z.B. hier...


----------



## chorge (9. Oktober 2013)

Warum nicht einfach Huber?!
Sorglos!!!!!


----------



## Maui_Jim (10. Oktober 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Sorglos!!!!!



Kann ich bestätigen!!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (10. Oktober 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Warum nicht einfach Huber?!
> Sorglos!!!!!



Kann ich ebenfalls bestätigen. Da ich den Hr. Huber ein wenig kenne, ohne Werbung zu machen, sind die Buchsen für das Jekyll absolut zu empfehlen. 

Er ist sogar der Meinung, dass die Buchsen im Jekyll besser funktionieren und länger halten, als bei anderen Rahmen. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass durch das arbeiten auf Zug diese anders belastet werden.

Fahre meine nun gut 2.000km... die originalen waren nach den km schon fest.


----------



## fasj (10. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
fahre aktuell Huber.
Das nächste mal probier ich die hier.
http://www.tftunedshox.com/Miscellaneous/Mount-Kits-and-Bushings/Mount-Kits-127mm

Ist nicht zweigeteilt, deshalb vielleicht stabiler.

fasj


----------



## rick-the-big (10. Oktober 2013)

moin. mein steuersatzlager is hin. iwo her im thread hab ich mal die bezeichung der verbauten lager gesehen, um z.b. eins von skf zu bestellen, finds aber nicht mehr.  kann mir da mal eben weiterhelfen? 

btw, michelin wild rockr in 2,4 passt auch


----------



## Maui_Jim (11. Oktober 2013)

In Beitrag # 5846 hier in dem Thread wird die Bezeichnung genannt...
Die 6708 2RS hab ich schon gefunden, die genannten 2RS1 aber noch nicht...


----------



## GerrimaLG (11. Oktober 2013)

Hallo liebe "Jekyller" =),

zuerst hoffe ich, dass Nasi nicht böse ist, dass ich hier eines seiner Fotos als Beispiel nehmen.

Kann mir jemand sagen, mit welchem Werkzeug ich diese Konter"mutter" der Tretlager lösen kann? 

Dachte immer am Jekyll sind BB30 Innenlager verbaut und wie ein FAG-Lager sieht das auch nicht aus oder? 

Hier das Bild

http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f/nu/4j/nu4jmws9wcw4/original_image004.jpg?0


----------



## Mr.Sound (11. Oktober 2013)

Doozzer schrieb:


> @Mr.Sound Der Clementz Lenker passt ja perfekt zu dem Jekyll in der Farbe Auf welches Gewicht kommst du jetzt mit diesem Aufbau? Wie viel wiegen die Reifen und wie fahren die sich?



Gewicht müsste bei ca 14kg gelegen haben. 

Reifen hinten 850gr. und vorne 950gr. Hinten rollt gut aber man darf keine Gripwunder erwarten. Vorne ist ein echt guter Reifen. kann wohl nichts perfekt aber hat eben auch keine wirklichen schwächen. 





Jetzt mit Pike liegt das Gewicht bei 13,8kg

Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sport.frei (11. Oktober 2013)

Meiner Meinung mit Abstand das schönste jekyll hier. Perfekt aufgebaut. Kommst du mit 1x10 klar?


----------



## rick-the-big (11. Oktober 2013)

hat einer ne ahnung wo es die 6807 steuersatzlager am günstigsten gibt? musste feststellen dass die rel. selten zu haben sind und auch nich in den normalen kugellager inet shops?!  

besten preis hab ich bis jetzt bei toxo für 14 euro pro stück. find ich aber immer noch happig


----------



## Maui_Jim (12. Oktober 2013)

Hab's bei Ebay für 7.50 gesehen...
Allerdings hab ich keine Ahnung was das für ne Qualität ist! IBU sagt mir nix...


----------



## rick-the-big (12. Oktober 2013)

Hast du mal nen link, hab bei ebay nix gefunden unter der lagernr. Ibu ist eigl i.o., hab ich schon paar mal bei meinen crossern verbaut


----------



## Maui_Jim (12. Oktober 2013)

6708 2rs einfach bei Ebay suchen...

http://m.ebay.de/itm/281103176363?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1


----------



## rick-the-big (12. Oktober 2013)

Das hab ich auch gesehen, ist aber das falsche! Die Maße stimmen nicht mit dem von fox überein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui_Jim (12. Oktober 2013)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch gesehen, ist aber das falsche! Die Maße stimmen nicht mit dem von fox überein.



Stimmt! Komisch, haben beide die gleiche Bezeichnung... Was ist den jetzt richtig?


----------



## MightyMike (12. Oktober 2013)

@Mr.Sound

Hi, sind die
crossmax Laufräder auch so weich wie die meisten Mavics?


----------



## Mr.Sound (12. Oktober 2013)

sport.frei schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung mit Abstand das schönste jekyll hier. Perfekt aufgebaut. Kommst du mit 1x10 klar?



sowas hört man doch gerne  Zum 1x10 ein klares Jain  Bei den paar höehenmetern hier ist es kein Problem. Alles andere lässt sich aber auch trainieren  

  @MightyMike Ich habe kaum vergleich. Ein Kumpel fährt 729er, seine laufen nach Bad Wildbad noch rund ich habe mir 2 Dellen reingefahren. Obs jetzt meine Schuld war oder die der Felge  Schätze eher meine Schuld 

Gruß Sven


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (13. Oktober 2013)

So... Thema Steuersatzlager...


Das Maß ist extrem selten und die Bezeichnung ist veraltet.

70 Euro für ein Lager, ab 10 Stück 40 Euro. Sind aber speziell gedichtet. Da sollte man wohl auf die Billigversion zurückgreifen.

Das untere wird zum größten Teil beansprucht, das obere scheint fast ewig zu halten 

Falls ich hier was falsches schreibe und es alternativen gibt, bitte um Korrektur. Hab das Lager einem Bekannten mitgegeben, der in einem Lagershop arbeitet und extra Produktkataloge gewälzt hat.


----------



## Doozzer (18. Oktober 2013)

So, habe jetzt auf Reset Lager, Shimano XT mit Specialites KB 22/36 umgebaut und eine Stinger KeFü montiert. 
Die KeFü hat einige Probleme bereit(Schrauben abfeilen und Backplate zurecht biegen), sowie die perfekte Einstellung des Umwerfers von 3fach auf 2fach.
Aber jetzt passt alles 










Sollte ich den Umwerfer noch tiefer montieren? Falls ja, wie geht das? Habe mich bisher nicht damit beschäftigt...

PS: Die Folie ist bereits ab


----------



## Girl (18. Oktober 2013)

Ja den Umwerfer so tief wie möglich, Normalfall sind ca. 3mm Luft zwischen KB und Umwerfer.
Dann springt die Kette oben auch nicht so schnell ab.

Sehe es gerade, Sram kann man nicht einstellen nur tauschen.
Für Shimano gibt es glaube so eine Adapterplatte zum einstellen.


----------



## Mr.Sound (18. Oktober 2013)

Ähm.... es ist ein Fully also lass den Umwerfer da wo er ist. Wenn der Hinterbau komplett eingefedert ist solltebsich da nix berühren  Das man bei KeFü ab und zu mal nachbiegen muss ist normal. Sieht gut aus, hast das Reset Lager selbst eingepresst?

Gruß Sven


----------



## Girl (18. Oktober 2013)

Was hat der Hinterbau mit dem Umwerfer zu tun?


----------



## Doozzer (18. Oktober 2013)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Ähm.... es ist ein Fully also lass den Umwerfer da wo er ist. Wenn der Hinterbau komplett eingefedert ist solltebsich da nix berühren  Das man bei KeFü ab und zu mal nachbiegen muss ist normal. Sieht gut aus, hast das Reset Lager selbst eingepresst?
> 
> Gruß Sven



Das mit dem biegen hatte ich auch erwartet  Wurde ja schon mehrmals, bei dieser und anderen KeFü bemängelt. 
War halt nur zeitaufwendig, da es relativ genau werden musste und ich jedesmal Kefü plus Kurbel montieren musste um zu überprüfen und dann wieder abnehmen um auszubessern..

Ja, habe ich selbstgemacht, natürlich habe ich mich im Vorraus im Netz informiert und dann hat es auch eigentlich reibungslos funktioniert. 
Das Raustreiben der alten Lager war heikel, da ja dieser Spannring noch im Weg war anfangs. Ein paar kleine Kratzer im Gehäuse sind dennoch entstanden 
Einpressen war eigentlich kein Problem, muss man halt aufpassen, die Buchen etc. nicht zu verbiegen, sondern es mögliche gerade einpressen...



Girl schrieb:


> Was hat der Hinterbau mit dem Umwerfer zu tun?



Beim einfedern könnte sonst der Umwerfer irgendwo anhauen oder gegen die kette/KB etc. drücken.
 Funktioniert ja alles soweit ganz gut, perfekt ist es noch nciht, aber mit der Zeit wird das schon. 
Deswegen bleibe ich einfach mal bei dem Umwerfer und der Einstellung


----------



## John84 (18. Oktober 2013)

Der Umwerfer bewegt sich beim Einfedern minimal nach oben... Wo soll der anstehen?
Einstellen kannst du da garnix, auch bei Shimano. Musst gegen einen 2-fach mit 36 t tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (18. Oktober 2013)

Der Umwerfer ist doch fix zur Kurbel, kann sich somit nicht bewegen.
Sram hat leider nichts einstellbar nur 28/42 26/39 

Shimano hat so weit ich weiß kein S3, da gibts eine Adapterplatte, damit kann der Umwerfer in der Höhe verstellt werden.
Vielleicht kann mal jemand ein Bild einstellen der einen Shimanoumwerfer am Rad hat.


----------



## Doozzer (18. Oktober 2013)

Oh, dann habe ich wohl gerade ein falsches Bild vor Augen und mich getäuscht. Schaue mir das bei Gelegenheit nochmal genauer live an..


----------



## Mr.Sound (18. Oktober 2013)

Richtig...Umwerfer zur Kurbel ist fix. Umwerfer zu Hinterbau nicht. Selbst man verstellen könnte sollte man es nicht tun da sonst die Kettenstrebe den Umwerfer berührt.  Was sich erstens mit verbogenem Leitblech des Umwerfers zeigen würde und wohl auch mit dicken kratzern in der Kettenstrebe.

Gruß Sven


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (18. Oktober 2013)

Doozzer schrieb:


> Das Raustreiben der alten Lager war heikel, da ja dieser Spannring noch im Weg war anfangs. Ein paar kleine Kratzer im Gehäuse sind dennoch entstanden
> Einpressen war eigentlich kein Problem, muss man halt aufpassen, die Buchen etc. nicht zu verbiegen, sondern es mögliche gerade einpressen.



Hast auf den sprengring geschlagen???? Der kann fast ein Leben drin bleiben!

Da gibt es ein günstiges Tool für von FSA für fünf Euro. Mit zwei bis drei Schlägen ist das Lager raus. Die Lager waren danach noch wiederverwendbar.

Günstiger geht es mit rundholz, welches minimal kleiner ist als der Radius von Sprengring.


----------



## Doozzer (18. Oktober 2013)

die Lager brauche ich ja eh nicht mehr, sind auch kaputt gegangen und jetzt weggeworfen. den sprengring habe ich einfach rausgehebelt/rausgehoben und dann rausgenommen, sonst wären diese ringe der Hülse des reset Lager im weg...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (19. Oktober 2013)

Doozzer schrieb:


> die Lager brauche ich ja eh nicht mehr, sind auch kaputt gegangen und jetzt weggeworfen. den sprengring habe ich einfach rausgehebelt/rausgehoben und dann rausgenommen, sonst wären diese ringe der Hülse des reset Lager im weg...



Stimmt, die Hülse  ist durchgehend. Aber trotzdem die Brachialmethode 

Kannst die Laufzeit in km irgendwie nachhalten.... wegen einem Vergleich zu den BB30 Lagern.


----------



## Doozzer (19. Oktober 2013)

jaa, so ist das halt, war mir halt jetzt nicht so wichtig, dass sie ganz bleiben.

kann ich machen, dazu können die anderen aber bestimmt auch was sagen 
ich tippe darauf, dass sie aber lange halten, da die Lager zum einen komplett abgedichtet sind und auch kaum Wasser an sie gelangt durch die Hülse und die Abdeckung zu den kurbelarmen hin


----------



## stumpfspringer (20. Oktober 2013)

Girl schrieb:


> Der Umwerfer ist doch fix zur Kurbel, kann sich somit nicht bewegen.



Das stimmt beim Jekyll so nicht. Der Umwerfer ist auf der Hauptlagerachse fixiert. Der Bewegt sich mit dem Hinterbau und damit bewegt er sich relativ zur Kurbel.


----------



## John84 (20. Oktober 2013)

Hab an meinem Jekyll seit etwa einem Jahr das Reduzierinnenlager von Sixpack drin. Funktioniert auch völlig problemlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (23. Oktober 2013)

Jungs, braucht einer von Euch eine weisse 160mm Lyrik U-Turn oder eine schwarze 150mm Fox 32 Talas, beide mit durchgehend 1.5"? Habe da was über...
Details dann per PN.


----------



## Teuto81 (23. Oktober 2013)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Jungs, braucht einer von Euch eine weisse 160mm Lyrik U-Turn oder eine schwarze 150mm Fox 32 Talas, beide mit durchgehend 1.5"? Habe da was über...
> Details dann per PN.



Die Lyrik geht auf 20er Ache oder?? Wie alt und wie teurer?? Am besten
per PN an mich. Danke.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## sport.frei (26. Oktober 2013)

Falls jemand den originalen breiten Lenker und kurzen Vorbau meiner MX - Version will, bitte PN an mich.
Und weiß jemand ob es den oberen konischen Lagerabschlussring/Spacer auch flacher gibt? Spacer hab ich alle draußen, aber der baut ja schon hoch.


----------



## Carsti (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde gerne eine tapered Gabel in mein Jekyll verbauen, aber gerne aus Optikgründen den 1.5 Vorbau benutzen. Gibt es einen Adapter zu kaufen mit dem das möglich ist?


----------



## John84 (31. Oktober 2013)

Gibts von Syntace


----------



## Carsti (31. Oktober 2013)

John84 schrieb:


> Gibts von Syntace



Ja Super! Danke.

Obwohl ich auf deren Seite bisher nur eine Reduzierhülse von 1 1/8'' auf 1'' finden konnte. Aber ich suche mal weiter.

-> Fertigen die anscheinend nicht mehr, aber es gibt noch welche zu kaufen ....

Gibt es auch einen Adapter vom 1 1/8 Schaftrohr auf den 1.5 Steuersatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John84 (31. Oktober 2013)

Wie willst du des festkriegen? 
Etwas komisch wird das immer ausschauen, du hast noch die Spacer in 1 1/8.
Die sicherste Lösung wär Reduziersteuersatz und 1 1/8 Vorbau

edit:hier gibts die Hülse


----------



## Doozzer (31. Oktober 2013)

gibt auch solche spacer für 1 1/8 die aber so Groß sind wie 1.5


----------



## Carsti (1. November 2013)

John84 schrieb:


> Wie willst du des festkriegen?
> Etwas komisch wird das immer ausschauen, du hast noch die Spacer in 1 1/8.
> Die sicherste Lösung wär Reduziersteuersatz und 1 1/8 Vorbau
> 
> edit:hier gibts die Hülse



Wenn mal Spacer und Hülse benutzt, sollte es aussehen wie vorher. Ich gebe Dir ja Recht, dass die sauberste Lösung ein Reduziersteuersatz ist, aber ein 1 1/8 Vorbau auf dem Rad wirkt dann noch mickeriger als einer auf einem für tapered ausgelegten Rahmen.
Leider fehlt für den Umbau noch der Reduzierring, der direkt ins Lager geht. Angeblich soll es C'dale was geben. Ich werde hier berichten wenn ich was gefunden habe.


----------



## John84 (1. November 2013)

Sorry, aber des klingt alles ein wenig provisorisch. Kann mal ein Foto von meinem Bike machen, so schlimm schauts au ned aus. Man gewöhnt sich daran. BTW: Auch die Pike?


----------



## Carsti (1. November 2013)

John84 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber des klingt alles ein wenig provisorisch. Kann mal ein Foto von meinem Bike machen, so schlimm schauts au ned aus. Man gewöhnt sich daran. BTW: Auch die Pike?



Ein Foto wäre sicherlich interessant. Und in der Tat überlege ich statt der Fox eine Pike einzubauen. Oder die Fox aufzurüsten. Aber außer dass ich mit der Fox im jetzigen Stand nicht noch eine Saison fahren werde, ist aber noch nichts entschieden.

Bezüglich Verwendung des 1.5 Vorbaus hatte ich mir heute überlegt eine Hülse drehen zu lassen die durch den Vorbau, den Spacer und bis in das Lager geht. Dies oben ein wenig aussparen und schlitzen, damit sie über den Vorbau auf das Schaftrohr geklemmt werden kann. Zur Not könnte man die Hülse noch mit Lagerkleber auf das Schaftrohr kleben um sicher zu sein, dass sich nichts verdreht. Und um einer Biegebelastung des Schaftrohrs am Ende der Hülse vorzubeugen könnte man sie innen leicht konisch auslaufen lassen. Das sollte dann reichen ...


----------



## sport.frei (1. November 2013)

Nimm einfach n 1 1/8" Vorbau und Steuersatz


----------



## chorge (1. November 2013)

Nimm einfach ne Durolux 1.5


----------



## yann.roux (2. November 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Nimm einfach ne Durolux 1.5


oder ne Lyrik 1.5. Ich hätte zufällig eine zu verkaufen


----------



## Doozzer (2. November 2013)

Wollte mal Fragen, ob jemand so 2-3 spacerringe für den Vorbau übrig hat? dadurch, dass ich einen neuen Vorbau verbaute habe, und der nicht so hoch ist als der alte, habe ich, bei selber Verteilung der Ringe (kann sich ja nach den ersten touren noch bisschen verändern) trotzdem noch 1-1,5mm Luft nach oben. Gabelschaft kürzen will ich nur ungern, muss wohl mit dem optischen Nachteil leben.

 Handelt sich um die normalen schwarzen von werk aus montierten Spacer 1.5".

Angebote bitte per Pm. Danke


----------



## chorge (3. November 2013)

Also ganz ehrlich: versuche man die Front durchaus 1cm niedriger zu fahren! Ist eh verdammt hoch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doozzer (3. November 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich: versuche man die Front durchaus 1cm niedriger zu fahren! Ist eh verdammt hoch...



Bis jetzt hatte ich 3 0,5mm Spacer unter und 2 drüber. Jetzt ist der neue Vorbau 1cm tiefer und jetzt müssten 4-5 Spacer hin, die ich aber nicht habe. Also ich fahre durchaus einen oder sogar mehr Centimeter tiefer, aber ich will den Gabelschaft nicht krüzen und ohne Spacer sieht es auch ******* aus


----------



## sport.frei (3. November 2013)

Weiß jemand, ob's diesen konischen Lagerabschlussring / Spacer auch flacher gibt? Spacer hab ich alle draußen, aber der konische baut ja schon recht hoch.


----------



## John84 (3. November 2013)

Doozzer schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hatte ich 3 0,5mm Spacer unter und 2 drüber. Jetzt ist der neue Vorbau 1cm tiefer und jetzt müssten 4-5 Spacer hin, die ich aber nicht habe. Also ich fahre durchaus einen oder sogar mehr Centimeter tiefer, aber ich will den Gabelschaft nicht krüzen und ohne Spacer sieht es auch ******* aus



Dann hast du entweder einen Spacerturm oder zwei Spacer aufm Vorbau. Schaut beides komisch aus. Mach schonmal die Flex startklar


----------



## John84 (3. November 2013)

sport.frei schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob's diesen konischen Lagerabschlussring / Spacer auch flacher gibt? Spacer hab ich alle draußen, aber der konische baut ja schon recht hoch.



Von Cannondale selber gibts da nix, nur der Abschlussring vom Reduziersteuersatz ist flach. Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass der Abschlussring von einem anderen Steuersatz passt, musst halt mal ausprobieren


----------



## John84 (13. November 2013)

Letzte Woche hat es das X-12 Gewinde von meinem Jekyll erwischt:


Hat sich während der Fahrt gelockert, ließ sich nicht mehr festziehen, na toll...

Garantieantrag seitens Cannondale wurde abgelehnt, ich hätte angeblich die Achse nicht gefettet, wodurch sich das Gewinde langsam rausreibt. Da ich das Gegenteil schlecht beweisen konnte und ich keine Lust hatte, 189 Taler für eine Crash-Replacement-Kettenstrebe zu löhnen musste eine andere Lösung her:


Ein befreundeter Metaller hat mir eine Hülse M12x1-M14x1-9mm gedreht, Gewinde M14x1 in den Rahmen geschnitten (kein großes Ding, so weich wie das Alu ist), die Hülse mit Loctite reingeklebt, fertig. Sollte länger halten als das Alu-Gewinde


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (18. November 2013)

So... kleines Zwischenergebnis zu den Tretlager-Lagern... mit Isolierband am Sitzrohr beim Einschnitt und den doppelt gedichteten Lagern von SKF laufen die Lager noch nach 1.000km leicht. Im Rahmen hat sich auch nichts mehr gesammelt 

Bei 1.000km waren die alten ansonsten schon mit einem minimalen Spiel versehen.


----------



## Teuto81 (18. November 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> den doppelt gedichteten Lagern von SKF laufen die Lager noch nach 1.000km leicht.


 
Hast mal einen Link für mich für die SKF Lager?? Danke.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (18. November 2013)

Teuto81 schrieb:


> Hast mal einen Link für mich für die SKF Lager?? Danke.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Christian



Sollte weiter oben im Thread irgendwo stehen. Übers Smartphone gestaltet sich die Suche etwas schwerer.

Ansonsten schreib ich dir eine PN wenn ich die Bezeichnung habe.


----------



## chorge (19. November 2013)

Mir bitte auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sport.frei (20. November 2013)

Sind die Lager so empfindlich? Kann man dem irgendwie vorbeugen? Z.B. kurbelausbau, saubermachen und neu fetten. Nur in welchen abständen?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (20. November 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Den bekommst du beim Eisenhändler, Lagerbedarf etc...
> 
> 6708-2RS... ist der Standart verbaute, würde aber ein 2rs1 von skf nehmen!



6708-2RS1

Kann aber auch nachhorchen, ob ich einen akzeptablen Preis für mehrere bekommen...

Wer hätte Interesse?



			
				sport.frei schrieb:
			
		

> Sind die Lager so empfindlich? Kann man dem irgendwie vorbeugen? Z.B.  kurbelausbau, saubermachen und neu fetten. Nur in welchen abständen?



Oben am Sattelrohr den Schlitz mit Isolierband oder ähnlichem abkleben und dann den Schnellspanner drauf. Nicht direkt mit dem Wasserstrahl beim reinigen auf das Tretlager halten. Wenn die alten Lager rau laufen, die o.h. einpressen. Alternativ kann man noch auf eine HollowtechII Achse mit den entsprechenden Adaptern wechseln.

Hab das Jekyll jetzt über ein Jahr. Schon die dritten Lager. Die ersten beiden Sätze waren ab 1.000km schon grenzgängig. Jetzt schon dicke über 1.000km und das Lager läuft immer noch sanft und es hat sich auch kein axiales Spiel eingestellt. Durch die andere Dichtung und durch den Trick mit dem Tape scheint die Flüssigkeit draußen zu bleiben.


----------



## Maui_Jim (20. November 2013)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> 6708-2RS1



Das sollte doch die Lagernummer für den Steuersatz sein, nicht fürs Tretlager? Zumindest ist das die Frage von smithi80 in der von dir verlinkten Antwort...
Außerdem habe ich mir die Nummer damals schon für den Steuersatz notiert falls der fällig ist, was bald der Fall sein wird...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (20. November 2013)

pastajunkie schrieb:


> Das sollte doch die Lagernummer für den Steuersatz sein, nicht fürs Tretlager? Zumindest ist das die Frage von smithi80 in der von dir verlinkten Antwort...
> Außerdem habe ich mir die Nummer damals schon für den Steuersatz notiert falls der fällig ist, was bald der Fall sein wird...



Da hast du recht :what:

Irgendwie war ich wohl schon stolz auf mich, irgendeine Nummer in meinen Beiträgen hier im Thread zu finden 

Ich geb mein Bestes. Im worst case bau ich mal die Kurbel aus und werf einen Blick drauf :beer:


----------



## sport.frei (21. November 2013)

@Mr.Sound könntest du n Bild mit Blick auf dein Cockpit hochladen? Falls es nix ausmacht. Wegen kabelsalat!


----------



## Mr.Sound (21. November 2013)

meinste so ?





Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (22. November 2013)

SKF FRANCE 8H
61806-2RS1


----------



## Maui_Jim (22. November 2013)

Danke, ist ebenfalls notiert...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (22. November 2013)

Ich hab vor dem Einpressen bei letzten mal die Dichtscheiben bei einem Lager noch entfernt und mit einer Fettpresse noch Fett randvoll eingefüllt. Dann die Dichtscheiben wieder drauf. Das Lager läuft sanfter als das, welches ohne nachträgliches Fett eingepresst worden ist.

Zum Abhebeln reicht ein zahnstocher oder eine Nadel. Nur aufpassen, dass die Dichtscheibe beim abnehmen sich nicht verformt!

*EDIT:*

Bin hier auch fündig geworden... es gibt noch ein besser gedichtetes Model 

*61806-2RSR*

Dieses scheint beidseitig mit einer Lippendichtung ausgestattet zu sein. Vom Preis her scheint es auch das teuerste zu sein. Der Hersteller ist FAG. Preis liegt online zwischen 15 Euro und 30 Euro, je nach Händler.

Wenn ich die Lager nochmals tauschen sollte, verbaue ich das Modell. Durch die Dichtlippen sollte der eindringende Dreck komplett reduziert werden.


----------



## sport.frei (22. November 2013)

Hey Jungs, falls jemand meine 36er Fox Float R aus dem Jekyll MX ( 3x gefahren) will, bitte PN an mich!


----------



## Doozzer (22. November 2013)

Das Dreck/Wasser etc ins Tretlager durch den Schlitz im Sattelrohr kommt verstehe ich, aber ich hatte auch 1-2 kleine schottersteine im Tretlager drin. 
(Vergleichsweise etwas größer als die Kugeln des Lagers) Aber wie kommen denn diese dahinein?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (22. November 2013)

Eventuell sind das ja sogar die Kugeln gewesen


----------



## Mr.Sound (22. November 2013)

Das ist das neue System..... Hyperglide nennt sich das 

Gruß Sven

 @sport.frei deine Gabel ist durchgängig 1,5"?


----------



## sport.frei (1. Dezember 2013)

Hat jemand seine Sram S2210 2fach - oder X0 2fach Carbon Kurbel über?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (2. Dezember 2013)

Servus Männers oder Fräuers 

Da meine SRAM S1400 Kurbel an meinem MX so langsam Zahnausfall hat bin ich am überlegen mir direkt eine neue Kurbel zu kaufen, anstatt teuer in neue Kettenblätter zu investieren.

Hab vom Preis und Gewicht her eine SLX mit 175mm Kurbelarmlänge und 38/24 Zähnen in die nähere Auswahl genommen.

1. welcher BB30 Adapter ist zu empfehlen? Der zum einkleben von Truvativ, oder alternativ von einem anderen Hersteller?

2. Passt die Kettenlinie noch mit der MRP Führung?

3. Umstieg von 36/22 auf 38/24 problemlos möglich? Ritzel 11/36 weiter nutzbar? Kette wird getauscht! Gangnutzung weiter effektiv, oder verzichte ich auf Gänge durch die andere Übersetzung?


----------



## John84 (2. Dezember 2013)

Hab dieses hier seit über einem Jahr im Einsatz, keine Probleme, macht, was es soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (2. Dezember 2013)

John84 schrieb:


> Hab dieses hier seit über einem Jahr im Einsatz, keine Probleme, macht, was es soll



Werden die Schalen ebenfalls eingepresst, verschraubt oder geklebt?


----------



## John84 (2. Dezember 2013)

Die Schalen werden nur eingepresst


----------



## Bike88788 (4. Dezember 2013)

Bike88788 schrieb:


> Hallo Jekyll- Fahrer!
> Verkaufe eine neue FOX FLOAT 150 aus meinem jekyll, nur 50 km gefahren und dann gegen eine pike augetauscht.
> Preis: 120
> Einfach pn schicken.
> ...



Gabelschaft 1.5


----------



## Frankentourer (6. Dezember 2013)

Hat jemand ein Pike 160 mm eingebaut (natürlich alle Spacer raus)? Wie verändert sich das Verhalten?
Neigt es zum Kippen bei langsamer technischer Fahrweise (Haupteinsatz), reicht die Absenkung an schweren Anstiegen noch aus?
Möchte zwar einen etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel (Höhe taugt mir), habe die Befürchtung, das die fast 3cm mehr Höhe im Vergleich zur Talasa 32 ein Problem ist.
Verwende das Rad als Enduro hauptsächlich in den Alpen und meist mit selbst treten auch auf 20% Anstiegen.


----------



## Carsti (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe werksmäßig eine 160er Fox Talas verbaut und kann an der Geometrie nichts negatives feststellen. Im Gegensatz zu meinen vorherigen Bike reicht mir für Anstiege das erhöhte Heck im Uphill Modus meist aus. Mit abgesenkter Gabel kommt man eigentlich überall hoch. Da habe ich dann eher Probleme mit der Bodenfreiheit auf felsigen Anstiegen.


----------



## chorge (6. Dezember 2013)

Keine Sorge! Wir haben ins Bike meiner Freundin ne Lyrik Coil gebaut, und diese auf 170mm getravelt. Alles bestens... Einsatz: Allgäuer Hochalpen, Gardasee, Finale (ohne Shuttel) und diverse Bikeparks. Wenn's sehr lang sehr steil ist, wird per Riemen abgesenkt, fertig....


----------



## Michael_H (6. Dezember 2013)

Fahre die 160 mm Pike seit Ende Juli und bin auch schon eine AlpX und über 1300km damit gefahren. Das geht alles genau so gut wie mit der 150 mm FOX. 
Nur macht es mit der Pike einfach mehr Spaß


----------



## stumpfspringer (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe mir auch eine Pike nachgerüstet. Man merkt bei sehr Steilen anstiegen schon, dass die Gabel 2 cm höher baut als die 150er FOX. Ich habe es trotzdem nicht bereut, die Pike eingebaut zu haben.


----------



## hopsi7 (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann auch nur bestätigen, dass es keine negative Veränderung der Fahreigenschaften gibt, im Gegenteil, bergab fährt es sich m. E. deutlich angenehmer.
Den Unterschied merkt man uphill aber schon (bei mir Lyrik u-turn 170 mm), ich persönlich möchte auf die Absenkung auch nicht verzichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sport.frei (13. Dezember 2013)

Hab heut meine tretlager-lager getauscht, weil sie total rau liefen. Und das nach 3 Touren...


----------



## Maui_Jim (14. Dezember 2013)

sport.frei schrieb:


> Hab heut meine tretlager-lager getauscht, weil sie total rau liefen. Und das nach 3 Touren...




Was hattest du denn für Lager drinne, wenn du diese schon nach so kurzer Zeit wieder tauschen musst?
Nur so als Info, das ich genau diese beim nächsten mal nicht kaufe 
Hab vor kurzem auch die Lager getauscht, gegen die FSA , bin noch zufrieden...


----------



## JackRackam (14. Dezember 2013)

Fahre bei meinem Jekyll (ca. 4000km) und Trigger (1500km) immer noch die ersten Tretlager. Beide Rahmen sind aus Carbon, beide werden auch bei Regen gefahren und normal gereinigt. Kein Hochdruckreiniger, nur Wasserschlauch mit Waschbürste dran und abspritzen mit weichem Strahl. Anschl. Kette, Umwerfer etc. mit Druckluft ausblasen.
Was macht ihr, dass laufend Schmutz und Wasser in die Lager kommt, oder habe ich nur Glück?


----------



## sport.frei (14. Dezember 2013)

Waren die Originallager. Zwar Regen/Matschfahrten, aber kein Hochdruckreiniger. Hat mich schon etwas enttäuscht. Jetzt neue hochwertige Lager mit viel Fett eingebaut. Und den Trick mit dem Tape über dem Sattelklemmen-Schlitz + Sattelstütze mit Montagefett montieren werd ich auch noch probieren.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (14. Dezember 2013)

Bekannter von mir ist Mechaniker in einem Cannondale Store. Der meint auch, dass die Lager nicht allzulange halten, da das billige Standartlager sind.

Hab mit SKF Lagern gute Erfahrung gemacht. Die Laufen jetzt schon über 2.000km. Bezeichnung findest du ein oder zwei Seiten vorher.

Beim Jekyll empfiehlt es sich den Schlitz am Sitzrohr oben mit Isolierband abzukleben, da dort Wasser eintritt. Man kann auch z.b. ein Stück alten Stoff von unten in das Sitzrohr stecken.

Zu guter letzt kann man noch die Lager öffnen und ordentlich nachfetten und dann ordentlich mit fett einbauen. Der Sitz verbessert sich mit mehrmaligen Einpressen.

Ansonsten halt einen Adapter auf HT2 einbauen und eine andere Kurbel. Der Gewichtsvorteil bei meiner SRAM S1400 Kurbel hat aber gesiegt!


----------



## rick-the-big (14. Dezember 2013)

Moin. Hab ja ne lyrik coil 170mm  2011 in meinem jekyll drin. Wenn die Temperaturen unter 1-2grad gehen, geht bei der gabel gar nix mehr. Das Dämpfungsoel scheint so zäh zu werden,  dass die gabel bei mir (98kg, gelbe feder) nicht mehr als 1-2cm arbeiten will. Also quasi unbrauchbar ist. Sobald es 2grad wärmer ist, ist alles wieder top.
Jemand Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sport.frei (14. Dezember 2013)

Frag mal Lord helmchen wegen der Lyrik!


----------



## rick-the-big (14. Dezember 2013)

Wenn sich sonst keiner meldet, werd ich das mal tun. 
Beim Importeur geht auch keiner ans tele -.-


----------



## chorge (14. Dezember 2013)

Öl raus rechts, und 2.5er rein..


----------



## rick-the-big (14. Dezember 2013)

Normal is Fünfer drin, ne? Finde auch dass man die highspeed druckstufe so gut wie gar nich merkt, von offen zu geschlossen. Das wird ja dann noch schlechter mit dünnerem Öl.  Is ne rc2 dh gabel ohne absenkung usw...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (14. Dezember 2013)

rick-the-big schrieb:


> Normal is Fünfer drin, ne? Finde auch dass man die highspeed druckstufe so gut wie gar nich merkt, von offen zu geschlossen. Das wird ja dann noch schlechter mit dünnerem Öl.  Is ne rc2 dh gabel ohne absenkung usw...



Hatte die rc2 dh auch gut über zwei Jahre am Bike. Vor allem die HSC ist nur Dekoration gewesen 

Sehr gute Gabel... nach was einspielen an der HSC und LSC hab ich dann die Finger davon gelassen und nur noch die Federhärte und den Rebound geändert.

Öl hab ich nicht gewechselt, hatte aber auch nicht ein solches Verhalten.

Meine Fox Float 36 wird bockig wenn es arg unter Null ist. Die fahr ich jetzt erstmal bis in den Frühjahr weiter und die bekommt dann einen Service.


----------



## DeathMagick (14. Dezember 2013)

Bekommt man eigentlich den DYAD-Dämpfer selbst flott, wenn das Ventil, welches per Remote betätigt wird, im Elevate-Modus hängenbleibt? 

Nachdem das Bike längere Zeit im Flow-Modus herumstand und nicht genutzt wurde, konnte man den Elevate-Modus sehr schwer per Remote einlegen. 
Nun schafft die Feder es nicht mehr, das Ventil in den Ausgangsmodus zu schieben. Sind da etwa die Dichtungen fest?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (14. Dezember 2013)

DeathMagick schrieb:


> Bekommt man eigentlich den DYAD-Dämpfer selbst flott, wenn das Ventil, welches per Remote betätigt wird, im Elevate-Modus hängenbleibt?
> 
> Nachdem das Bike längere Zeit im Flow-Modus herumstand und nicht genutzt wurde, konnte man den Elevate-Modus sehr schwer per Remote einlegen.
> Nun schafft die Feder es nicht mehr, das Ventil in den Ausgangsmodus zu schieben. Sind da etwa die Dichtungen fest?



Gib mal was Öl auf die hebeleinheit und auf das Zugstück am Dämpfer, wo der Schaltzug gespannt ist. Läuft wohl rau. Hat bei mir das immer behoben.

Up the irons!


----------



## DeathMagick (15. Dezember 2013)

Leider hat es nicht funktioniert, lediglich die innere Bohrung des Ventils zu schmieren. Ich musste die 10er-Inbus-Schraube lösen, um ans Ventiläußere zu gelangen. Da konnte ich ansetzen, um das Ventil zu verrutschen. Läuft also wieder.

Wie schaut es eigentlich mit der Ölmenge aus, und wie bekommt man diese hinein? So richtig habe ich den Rest nicht reinbekommen. Welche Viskosität ist es standardmäßig?

Thx for answers...


----------



## Tobilas (16. Dezember 2013)

Mahlzeit!
Nach mittlerweile 242 Seiten über das Jekyll wird's langsam unübersichtlich und eine Antwort auf meine Frage konnte ich auf die Schnelle nicht finden, deshalb stelle ich sie hier :
Mein nächstes Projekt am Jekyll ist der Tausch meiner Gabel von aktuell 160 mm 36er Fox Van auf ne 160 mm Pike als 650b ( 27,5") , die Gretchen -Frage lautet also: wer hat Erfahrung mit dieser Kombination ( 26" hinten und 27,5" vorne) optimalerweise mit einer Pike? Oder was wird im allgemeinen darüber gedacht?


----------



## sport.frei (16. Dezember 2013)

Funktionieren wird's wohl schon. Da manche mit 170mm Gabeln fahren und die 650B 160mm Gabel ähnlich hoch baut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (17. Dezember 2013)

DeathMagick schrieb:


> Leider hat es nicht funktioniert, lediglich die innere Bohrung des Ventils zu schmieren. Ich musste die 10er-Inbus-Schraube lösen, um ans Ventiläußere zu gelangen. Da konnte ich ansetzen, um das Ventil zu verrutschen. Läuft also wieder.
> 
> Wie schaut es eigentlich mit der Ölmenge aus, und wie bekommt man diese hinein? So richtig habe ich den Rest nicht reinbekommen. Welche Viskosität ist es standardmäßig?
> 
> Thx for answers...



Kannst du genauer schildern, was du gemacht hast? Würd mich interessieren, da mein Umschalter schlecht läuft inzwischen, und ich mich an diese Ecke des Dämpfers noch nicht getraut habe...


----------



## Matze. (17. Dezember 2013)

John84 schrieb:


> Letzte Woche hat es das X-12 Gewinde von meinem Jekyll erwischt:
> Anhang anzeigen 262131
> Hat sich während der Fahrt gelockert, ließ sich nicht mehr festziehen, na toll...
> 
> ...




Das werde ich mir für den Fall der Fälle merken 189 Die Hülse ist in dem Fall aus Stahl?


----------



## John84 (17. Dezember 2013)

Ja, ist aus Stahl. Diese Schwachstelle sollte damit erledigt sein.


----------



## DeathMagick (17. Dezember 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Wenn ich an die Ersatzteile rankäme... Naja, eigentlich braucht's ja nur passende Dichtringe - mmmh...
> Letztendlich ist es kein Hexenwerk dünneres Öl einzufüllen. Auch am Shimstack was zu ändern ist easy. Wenn's keine so Sauerei wäre, würd ich ja mal ne bebilderte Anleitung machen. Vielleicht beim nächsten Service. Momentan gehen beide unsere Dyads extrem gut...



Und ich war der Annahme, dass deine DYADs laufen...

Ich habe einfach die M10-Inbusschraube geöffnet, um an den Ventilstift zu gelangen. Dann reicht es, mit einem geeigneten Werkzeug den Stift hin- und her zu bewegen, bis die unten ansetzende Druckfeder den Ventilstift wieder in die Ausgangsposition bewegt.

Vorher hatte ich WD40 oben und unten in die Bohrung, in der der Ventilstift geführt ist, gesprüht. Jedoch hat es nicht gereicht, dass der Stift sich von selbst wieder in die Ausgangsposition bewegte. Somit war das Öffnen der Kammer notwendig.

Nun habe ich das Problem, genügend Öl einzufüllen. Wie bekommt man welche Menge an Öl vernünftig in den Dämpfer? Nur des Öleinfüllens wegen möchte ich den Dämpfer nicht verschicken lassen. Leider füllt laut Google niemand einen DYAD auf. 

Doch ein Hexenwerk?


----------



## chorge (19. Dezember 2013)

Beide Dyads funktionieren ansich bestens - nur meiner schaltet leider inzwischen recht schwerfällig um... Daher hatte es mich interessiert...


----------



## pascal_b (21. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin nicht im Besitze eines Jekylls. Weiss jemand, ob man am Jekyll 27.5 Zoll Räder montieren kann (=Platz hat)?


----------



## Michael_H (21. Dezember 2013)

pascal_b schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht im Besitze eines Jekylls. Weiss jemand, ob man am Jekyll 27.5 Zoll Räder montieren kann (=Platz hat)?


Es ist hinten schon mit 2,4" Reifen ganz schön eng, ich denke das passt nicht.


----------



## pascal_b (22. Dezember 2013)

ok, diese Antwort genügt schon. Danke!


----------



## Carsti (22. Dezember 2013)

Hat jemand aus einem Gabelumbau noch einen originalen grünen Cannondale 1.5'' Spacer übrig und würde mir den verkaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasphonk (25. Dezember 2013)

http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epag...764971/Products/HSSPSI/SubProducts/HSSPSI-GRN


----------



## Carsti (25. Dezember 2013)

dasphonk schrieb:


> http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epag...764971/Products/HSSPSI/SubProducts/HSSPSI-GRN



Der ist aber nicht für 1.5 und daher mehr Spiel. Der passende in grün ist leider nicht lieferbar.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (26. Dezember 2013)

Frohes Fest ihr Jekyllisten!







Wer hat hier schon die Lager am Hauptdrehpunkt und an der Wippe ausgebaut? Musste feststellen, dass diese noch gut laufen, ich aber die Achse nicht rausbekomme, die Lager geben die Achse nicht frei. Wie seid ihr vorgegangen? Speziell das Werkzeugset von Cannondale oder Selfmade zum Austreiben?


----------



## chorge (26. Dezember 2013)

Cannondale Werkzeug! Und Achtung: die Achse geht nur in eine Richtung raus...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (27. Dezember 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Cannondale Werkzeug! Und Achtung: die Achse geht nur in eine Richtung raus...



Hab ich mir heute morgen im Shop meines Vertrauens bestellt! Die Lager, an welche ich rangekommen bin soweit liefen super. 

Nochmal zur BB30 Problematik. Nach ein paar E-Mails hin und her ist es nun für mich möglich, ein Loch ins Tretlagergehäuse bohren zu lassen. Alle drei Monate Austausch hat wohl gewirkt! Letzter Versuch für mich den Standard zu behalten, verbessert das nichts, kommt ein HTII Adapter rein.

Und die Lager können wieder lauffähig bekommen werden. Die Dichtungen raus und den schmodder auswischen. Danach großzügig Brunox rein, abtropfen lassen und auspusten mit Druckluft, nochmal auswischen. Randvoll mit Wälzlagerfett füllen und die Dichtungen wieder rein.

Steuersatz war fest, läuft wieder 1a... Tretlager ebenfalls. Das Brunox muss halt so gut wie alles wieder raus und das Wälzlagerfett gut rein. Besserer Lauf als mit Standartmontagefett!


----------



## Teuto81 (29. Dezember 2013)

Hallo.

Kann mir einer zufällig sagen, welcher Shimano XT-Umwerfer für mein Jekyll aus 2013 richtig ist? Aktuell ist
ein SRAM X7 Umwerfer Direct Mount mit einer aktuellen Shimano 2fach XT-Kurbel montiert.

Dieser hier? http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p34117_XT-Umwerfer-Direct-Mount-FD-M781-D-3--10-fach---Auslaufmodell.html?xtcr=3&xtmcl=xt umwerfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZweiP (29. Dezember 2013)

pascal_b schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht im Besitze eines Jekylls. Weiss jemand, ob man am Jekyll 27.5 Zoll Räder montieren kann (=Platz hat)?



Für alle die wissen wollen ob 27.5 er ins Jekyll passen:
Nach meiner Recherche und Rechnung gehen maximal 27.5 er mit 2.1 er Bereifung in den Rahmen. Siehe Bilder. Maxis Crossmark 2.1

http://www.rotorburn.com/forums/sho...ountain-bike&p=2694138&viewfull=1#post2694138


----------



## ZweiP (29. Dezember 2013)

Weiß jemand zufälligerweise wie man das Gegenstück von den originalen Lock On Griffen aus dem Lenker rausbekommt? Würde sie gerne in einem anderen Lenker weiterverwenden. Danke


----------



## John84 (29. Dezember 2013)

Meinst du die Alukappen?


----------



## ZweiP (29. Dezember 2013)

John84 schrieb:


> Meinst du die Alukappen?



Ja ich mein das Plastikstück, das die Aluendkappen samt Schraube hält. Also das Stück im Lenker mit dem Gewinde für die Schraube.


----------



## John84 (29. Dezember 2013)

Schraube reindrehen und auf die Schraube draufklopfen, bis das ganze locker wird (ist so eine Art Klemm-Konus)


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (29. Dezember 2013)

Auf die Endkappen kann man verzichten... spart Gewicht und den Sinn davon hab ich nie verstanden!

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Sound (29. Dezember 2013)

Der Sinn kommt erst mit einem Carbonlenker denn einmal unachtsam abgelegt und schon kann das Material schaden nehmen. Doof nur das bei 2 meiner Carbonlenker die Dinger nicht mal rein gehen  Genauso gut geht einfach den Griff leicht überstehend zu montieren und Plastikstopfen in die Lenkerenden machen

Gruß Sven


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (29. Dezember 2013)

Gut, mit Carbonlenkern hab ich noch nicht rumgespielt 

Die original Cannondale Endkappen bekomme ich in meinem Crank Brothers Lenker nicht angezogen, der Originallenker hat dickeres Material 

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chorge (30. Dezember 2013)

Kann man doch umwickeln


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (30. Dezember 2013)

Kann man aber auch sein lassen. So kann ich den Lenker als Almhorn nutzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowbike (30. Dezember 2013)

fährt hier jemand ne 150er Pike 650b inkl. entsprechendem VR im Jekyll?
Passt das von der Geo her noch?


----------



## ZweiP (31. Dezember 2013)

Nur zu Info:

Die verbauten Sun Ringle Black Flag Expert + aus dem Jekyll Carbon 2012 kann man leider nicht auf 20mm Steckachsen mittels Adapter umbauen. Sie passen erstens nicht rein und zweitens sind die Lager 15mm und die Ache passt nicht rein. Schade. 

Vielleicht hat jemand ein 20mm Vorderrad der gerne gegen ein Vorderrad mit 15mm (Pike hat 15 mm Steckachse) tauschen möchte. 

Danke lg ZweiP


----------



## bobtailoner (2. Januar 2014)

Ich suche einen flachen steuersatzdeckel um den serienmäßig verbauten konischen spacer zu ersetzen.
Hat jemand einen Tipp wo ich da was bekomme?


----------



## bluehotel (5. Januar 2014)

Leute,
Hat schon mal einer von Euch den Dyad mit einen Grip Shift angesteuert...und wenn, mit welchem?
3fach oder 7-8-9 fach und dann einfach drehen bis Stop?
Ich versuche das morgen mal...


----------



## bluehotel (5. Januar 2014)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 1. welcher BB30 Adapter ist zu empfehlen? Der zum einkleben von Truvativ, oder alternativ von einem anderen Hersteller?
> 
> [...]


 
Ich habe in meinem Claymore den von FSA verbaut. Einpressen mit Gewindekleber. Ist für die Ewigkeit. Selbst ohne den Kleber geht das nie mehr raus. Der Kraftaufwand war enorm. Läuft aber absolut glatt. Kein Knarzen oder sonst was.


----------



## ZweiP (5. Januar 2014)

Da ich nun doch mein Federgabeltausch auf Eis setze. Verkaufe ich die Fox 36 Float R 160mm mit 1.5 '' Gabelschaft aus einem Jekyll MX. Wer Interesse hat einfach eine PN an mich. Danke.


----------



## JackRackam (20. Januar 2014)

*Dämpferbuchsen für DYAD RT-2*

Hallo zusammen. Nachdem ich hier im Forum einen Bericht über Gleitlager und die Kommentare darüber gelesen habe, kam ich auf die Idee, ob man nicht an Stelle von Gleitlager Nadellager einbauen könnte?
Spricht da technisch was dagegen? In meinen Cranc-Brotherspedalen sind solche verbaut die ggf. passen könnten. Außendurchmesser 14mm Innenduechmesser 10mm Breite 10 mm.

Wenn man die Huberbuchsen z.B. einbaut muss doch das alte "Gleitlager" am Dämpfer raus, wenn ich recht verstanden habe? Wie groß ist dann der Durchmesser des Loches?
Alternativ gibt es auch von Crank-Broth. in der gleichen Dimension auch Gleitlager. Das Eggbeater Rebuild-Set (2 Lager) kostet rund 12 Euro. Müsste mir nur eine 10 mm Achse und seitliche Abdeckungen drehen lassen.
Was meint Ihr? Machen Nadellager einen Sinn?


----------



## bluehotel (21. Januar 2014)

Ich finde ein Nadellager ein wenig zu viel des Guten. Die Achse dreht nur um wenige Grad. Klar, der Steuersatz ein Doppelbrücke auch keine 90 Grad ... aber Gleitlager sollten wirklich reichen.
Pedale sind im Hinblick auf die Umdrehungen eine andere Liga.


----------



## chorge (21. Januar 2014)

Huber rein, fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sport.frei (21. Januar 2014)

Schlagen die dämpferbuchsen so schnell aus? Oder sind die Huber Buchsen von der Performance so viel besser?


----------



## grey (21. Januar 2014)

Die Huberbushings sind bei mir nach einer kurzen Einfahrzeit etwas leichtgängiger gewesen aber vor allem deutlich haltbarer.


----------



## chorge (21. Januar 2014)

Halten länger, laufen leichter...


----------



## dasphonk (22. Januar 2014)

Ich fahre jetzt seit 2011 mit meinem Jekyll und habe bisher keinen Dämpferservice gemacht. Das Wetter ist ja jetzt endlich richtig schlecht und man könnte die Pause nutzen und den Dämpfer einschicken. Mein Dämpfer zeigt keine Undichtigkeiten, aber macht in letzter Zeit etwas Geräusche (klacken). DIe Funktion scheint mir nicht beeinträchtigt.
Wie haltet Ihr es mit dem Dämpferservice? Macht ihr das jedes Jahr? Gibt es Alternativen zu Toxoholics?


----------



## MightyMike (22. Januar 2014)

Radsport Schriewer in Hilter macht auch Fox Service


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (22. Januar 2014)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Ich fahre jetzt seit 2011 mit meinem Jekyll und habe bisher keinen Dämpferservice gemacht. Das Wetter ist ja jetzt endlich richtig schlecht und man könnte die Pause nutzen und den Dämpfer einschicken. Mein Dämpfer zeigt keine Undichtigkeiten, aber macht in letzter Zeit etwas Geräusche (klacken). DIe Funktion scheint mir nicht beeinträchtigt.
> Wie haltet Ihr es mit dem Dämpferservice? Macht ihr das jedes Jahr? Gibt es Alternativen zu Toxoholics?



Bei Toxo meldest du den Service an und bekommst eine Mail, wann du den abschicken kannst. Paar Tage später hast du den Dämpfer wieder. 

Probier vorher mal den Reset, welchen Chorge beschrieben hat. Am besten mit dem Airport von Reset Racing. Wenn du mehr wiegst, unbedingt die teure Aluminiumversion. Die günstigeren haben weicheres Material und sind nur bis 440 PSI freigegeben. Hab das Gewinde an meinem plan gemacht 



sport.frei schrieb:


> Schlagen die dämpferbuchsen so schnell aus? Oder sind die Huber Buchsen von der Performance so viel besser?



Huber ist anfangs leichtgängiger, halten ungefähr 2.000 km, anstatt 1.500. Für Vielfahrer eher unnotig die oft zu tauschen. Für Racer brauchbar, da nicht so die km Leistung und die performance mehr zählt. Würde die also nur tauschen, wenn die ausgeschlagen (hinterbau hat spiel) sind oder man eh alle Lager überholt.

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasphonk (22. Januar 2014)

@*NoIDEaFOraNAme* Danke für die Antwort. Den Vorgang bei Toxo kenne ich bereits von einem Gabelservice und den Airport aus Alu habe ich schon seit 2 Jahren.

Prinzipiell ging es mir darum, ob man pauschal nach 3 Jahren den Service einfach mal machen sollte. Das Öl wird ja eigentlich nicht besser mit zunehmenden Alter.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (22. Januar 2014)

Fox empfiehlt ja nach einer gewissen Stundenzahl schon einen Service zu machen. Ich hätte dann den Dämpfer aber schon dreimal einschicken können bei meiner Laufleistung in 16 Monaten. Denke mit so ca. alle zwei Jahre ist man ganz gut beraten.

Beim Dyad tritt halt die typische Foxkrankheit vom zu wenig Schmierung ein. Läuft halt rauer, richtig kaputt geht der dadurch aber auch nicht. Ebenso wenn das restliche Öl durch ist... er arbeitet dann nur anders. Die Gummidichtungen an Ventilen sind halt irgendwann durch und dann sollte spätestens ein Austausch und kompletter Service erfolgen.

Ich denke für meinen Teil, dass ich den bis zu den ersten Bikeevents noch weiter fahre und dann am Foxstand dort einfach zum Service abgebe. In Winterberg beim Dirtmasters konnte ich meinen DHX5.0 direkt zwei Stunden später abholen und hab wesentlich weniger bezahlt als bei Toxo und der Mechaniker hat sogar ein Ohr für Tuningmaßnahmen bzgl. des Öl's gehabt


----------



## Carsti (24. Januar 2014)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Ich fahre jetzt seit 2011 mit meinem Jekyll und habe bisher keinen Dämpferservice gemacht. Das Wetter ist ja jetzt endlich richtig schlecht und man könnte die Pause nutzen und den Dämpfer einschicken. Mein Dämpfer zeigt keine Undichtigkeiten, aber macht in letzter Zeit etwas Geräusche (klacken). DIe Funktion scheint mir nicht beeinträchtigt.
> Wie haltet Ihr es mit dem Dämpferservice? Macht ihr das jedes Jahr? Gibt es Alternativen zu Toxoholics?



Das Klacken wird vermutlich auch nach einem Service nicht wieder weg gehen. Ich hatte schon 3 von den Dingern, von denen hat nur der erste nicht geklackt. Auch ein Service hat das Klacken (im Uphill Mode) nicht beseitigt


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (25. Januar 2014)

Das klacken ist wohl konstruktionsbedingt. Ist die Kolbenstange komplett eingefahren oder schaut die ein paar mm raus?

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dasphonk (26. Januar 2014)

Bei dem Klacken bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob es wirklich vom Dämpfer kommt, oder ob es sich um irgendein Lager handelt. Die Dämpferstange ist nicht zu sehen. Ich benutze den Reset-Adapter und damit kann man sehr exakt die Drücke einstellen. Vorher (vor 2 Jahren) gelang das nicht so gut und man konnte tatsächlich etwas von der Stange sehen.

Ich habe bereits Huber-Bushings hier liegen und habe mein Jekyll sowieso etwas zerlegt. Ich denke ich nutze die Gelegenheit und schicke den Dämpfer jetzt zum ersten Service nach 3 Jahren.


----------



## JackRackam (26. Januar 2014)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Ich habe bereits Huber-Bushings hier liegen und habe mein Jekyll sowieso etwas zerlegt.


Hi,
könntest du mitr bitte mal den Aussendurchmesser der Bushings nennen. Wenn ich recht verstehe kommt das alte Gleitlager aus Metall im Däpferauge raus und die Bushings werden dort eingepresst. Oder? Wäre nett das Maß zu bekommen. Danke!


----------



## dasphonk (26. Januar 2014)

Ich habe ein paar Fotos gemacht....bitte noch bis morgen Geduld, dann folgt mehr


----------



## dasphonk (27. Januar 2014)

Hier das erste Foto zu den Huber-Bushings:


Das Foto zeigt den Lieferumfang, wenn Du Dir bei Huber die Bushings bestellst. Enthalten sind insgesamt 5 Ersatzlager.
Die alten Lager werden mit der Montagehilfe ganz einfach aus den Dämpfer herausgedrückt. Dafür braucht man nur einen Inbusschlüssel und einen 13er-Schlüssel.
Auf dem Bild fehlt noch das Spezialfett.

Auf dem Foto sieht man auch eine kleine Tüte, auf der die Maße stehen (2 x 15,75 x 6). Bei der Bestellung empfehle ich anzugeben, dass die Lager für ein Cannondale Jekyll sind.

Hier noch ein Bild zur Montagehilfe:


----------



## JackRackam (27. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Mühe!
Habe gestern bestellt. Für Jekyll und Trigger, also nen Doppelpack


----------



## Carsti (27. Januar 2014)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Ich suche einen flachen steuersatzdeckel um den serienmäßig verbauten konischen spacer zu ersetzen.
> Hat jemand einen Tipp wo ich da was bekomme?



Hast Du den konischen Spacer übrig und könntet mir den eventuell verkaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sport.frei (27. Januar 2014)

Carsti, Kannst auch von mir haben...


----------



## Carsti (27. Januar 2014)

sport.frei schrieb:


> Carsti, Kannst auch von mir haben...


Damit hat sich die Anfrage erledigt.


----------



## dende24 (29. Januar 2014)

Heute ging mein Jekyll zum freundlichen.
Nachdem ich gesehn habe, dass sich der Kolben raus drückt, hab ich einen Reset versucht. Dabei kam mir, aus der Positivkammer, eine nicht unerhebliche Menge an Öl entgegen. Nicht nur leicht, sondern richtig als würde man auf ne WD40 Tube drücken.
Geht jetzt zu Toxo. Mal sehen wann ichs wieder habe.


----------



## Doozzer (30. Januar 2014)

Ist natürlich immer schade sowas zu hören, aber lieber im Winter als im Sommer 
Nochmal zurück zum Klacken des Dämpfers. Also es klackt etwas im Dämper, konstruktionsbedingt, das möglicherweise mit dem Reset behoben werden kann? Denn ich habe heute mein Jekyll seit langem mal wieder sauber gemacht und beim Probefahren ist mir dann das Klacken aufgefallen. Hatte das schon immer, mal war es da, mal nicht, aber es war nie so stark/laut wie heute und seit längerem hatte ich es auch nicht mehr wahrgenommen. Beim Probefahren im Hof gab es dann  nach einem Bunnyhop ein noch lauteres Klacken, ob das Klacken vom Dämpfer oder vom losen Pflaster kommt und ob er davor schon geklackt hat oder erst da wieder angefangen hat, kann ich leider nicht sagen.
Kann das Klacken mit dem Reinigen des Bike bzw. diesem Bunnyhop zu tun haben oder ist das einfach nur dumer Zufall? :/

Werde nachher erstmal den Reset machen...
Danke


----------



## sport.frei (30. Januar 2014)

Kann das klacken nicht von den vielen Zügen am jekyll kommen? Bei ner ruppigeren Abfahrt klapperts bei mir auch heftig. Hört sich teilweise so an, als ob was lose ist.


----------



## Carsti (30. Januar 2014)

sport.frei schrieb:


> Kann das klacken nicht von den vielen Zügen am jekyll kommen? Bei ner ruppigeren Abfahrt klapperts bei mir auch heftig. Hört sich teilweise so an, als ob was lose ist.



Also das Klacken was ich meine, tritt stärker im Uphillmodus auf. Wenn man den Dämpfer dann ein wenig um seinen Arbeitspunkt ein- und ausfedert, macht es be jedem Einfedern ein wenig "Klack". Dieses Geräusch kommt auf alle Fälle aus dem Dämper, da es sich mit dem Umschalten des Modus ändert, oder je nach Dämpfer ganz verschwindet. Bisher hatte nur ein (neuer) Dämpfer das Geräusch gar nicht. Nach der Rep (wegen rausstehender Kolbenstang und Öl in der Negativkammer) hat's dann leider auch wieder geknackt ....


----------



## bluehotel (30. Januar 2014)

...hab ich das mit den schmatzenden Shims hier oder in einem US-Forum gelesen?


----------



## smithi80 (6. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
hat einer von euch schon mal versucht ein 27,5er Laufrad hinein zu bekommen hinten?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (6. Februar 2014)

bluehotel schrieb:


> ...hab ich das mit den schmatzenden Shims hier oder in einem US-Forum gelesen?



Shims können es sein, ich vermute aber auch, dass der Dämpfer ein guter Resonanzkörper bei dem Volumen ist und das Klacken eher rein akustisch stört. Eventuell ist auch der typisch geringe Schmiermitteleinsatz von Fox daran Schuld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doozzer (6. Februar 2014)

Hat jemand mal ein Spiel beim anheben am Sattel bzw. Am Hauptrahmen festgestellt?
Ich glaube  ich habe davon hier irgendwo schon mal gelesen...
Stelle halt genau diese Spiel auf paar mm fest und weiß nicht ob oder wie ich das beheben kann

edit: Werde morgen erstmal Schrauben der Dämpferaufnahme usw. nachziehen


----------



## Michael_H (6. Februar 2014)

smithi80 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat einer von euch schon mal versucht ein 27,5er Laufrad hinein zu bekommen hinten?


Wird wahrscheinlich nicht passen, da ja schon 26" mit 2,4er Reifen ziemlich eng ist.


----------



## chorge (7. Februar 2014)

Doozzer schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal ein Spiel beim anheben am Sattel bzw. Am Hauptrahmen festgestellt?
> Ich glaube  ich habe davon hier irgendwo schon mal gelesen...
> Stelle halt genau diese Spiel auf paar mm fest und weiß nicht ob oder wie ich das beheben kann
> 
> edit: Werde morgen erstmal Schrauben der Dämpferaufnahme usw. nachziehen


Sind entweder intern die Shims, oder (meistens) die dämpferbuchsen! Wechsel auf Huber hilft...


----------



## Doozzer (7. Februar 2014)

Die Shims konnte ich ziemlich sicher ausschließen, Huber habe ich drin, aber es waren die schrauben der Dämpferaufnahme, die waren zwar locker, dennoch war der Dämpfer "fest". aber scheinbar hat es einfach nur daran gelegen...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (7. Februar 2014)

Doozzer schrieb:


> Die Shims konnte ich ziemlich sicher ausschließen, Huber habe ich drin, aber es waren die schrauben der Dämpferaufnahme, die waren zwar locker, dennoch war der Dämpfer "fest". aber scheinbar hat es einfach nur daran gelegen...




Drehmomentschlüssel nutzen und die Werte aus dem Handbuch verwenden.


----------



## Trail-Trialer (12. Februar 2014)

Nun ist es fast offiziell was ich euch vor Monaten schon verriet. Das Jekyll kommt als 650b.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Trialer (12. Februar 2014)

Hat von euch schon jemand die Steuerkopflager getauscht? Meine sind fertsch und ich bekomme keine einzeln beim freundlichen. Angeblich nur als kompletter Steuersatz für knapp 50,- Kann doch nicht war sein. 
Normale DIN Lager (6708 2RS) passen ja leider nicht weil auf einer Seite eine größere Fase am inneren Ring benötigt wird. 
Hat jemand einen Tip???


----------



## Michael_H (12. Februar 2014)

Hi,
bei Dr. Cannondale gibt es die Lager einzeln:
http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/KP058LA
http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/KP119LA


----------



## Trail-Trialer (12. Februar 2014)

Michael_H schrieb:


> Hi,
> bei Dr. Cannondale gibt es die Lager einzeln:
> http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/KP058LA
> http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/KP119LA




Danke, aber da kostet ja ein lager auch knapp 20euro. Warum sind die so teuer? Das ist doch nicht normal.


----------



## zymnokxx (13. Februar 2014)

gasgas04 schrieb:


> Nun ist es fast offiziell was ich euch vor Monaten schon verriet. Das Jekyll kommt als 650b.


und wieder ohne Lefty.....


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (13. Februar 2014)

gasgas04 schrieb:


> Danke, aber da kostet ja ein lager auch knapp 20euro. Warum sind die so teuer? Das ist doch nicht normal.



Wenn das Lager noch nicht komplett fest ist, kann man es ausschlagen und die Dichtscheiben mit was spitzem sanft abhebeln. Reinigen so gut es geht. Dann ordentlich mit Brunox einsprühen und über Nacht eingewickelt in einem saugfähigem Tuch einlegen (z.b. Küchenrolle). Wieder reinigen. Dann am besten mit Druckluft trockensprühen. Wälzlagerfett großzügig rein (kann auch rausquellen), Dichtscheibe auf beiden Seiten wieder drauf. Äußerlich reinigen und wieder rein damit. Gabel rein. Festziehen und ein paarmal Drehen. Sollte wieder rund laufen


----------



## dasphonk (14. Februar 2014)

gasgas04 schrieb:


> Nun ist es fast offiziell was ich euch vor Monaten schon verriet. Das Jekyll kommt als 650b.


Sagt wer?


----------



## Ponch (14. Februar 2014)

Mittlerweile kein Geheimnis mehr.


----------



## gnadenhammer (17. Februar 2014)

Hallo Jungs,

ich überlege schon die ganze Zeit mir ein Jekyll 1 2013 zu kaufen.
Problem ist das Ding gibt es nur noch in der Größe M, ich bin 170cm groß und bin mir unsicher ob das nicht bisschen groß ist für mich.
kann mir da einer weiter helfen ob man mit dem Vorbau noch was machen kann oder passt es in M, für hilfreiche Antworten würde ich mich freuen.
Gruß


----------



## Frankentourer (17. Februar 2014)

Hallo Gnadenhammer,
bei meinen Abmessungen (relativ lange Beine ) wäre M bei 170 cm eine ideale Größe. Bei mir 1,75 groß kann ich den Vorbau gar nicht kürzen wie ich will, damit es im Gelände noch sicherer wird. Nur bergauf wird es mir zu kurz. Auch ein leicht gekröpften Lenker verkürzt noch und verbessert die Handhaltung. Finde das Rad absolut empfehlenswert.


----------



## gnadenhammer (17. Februar 2014)

Also  wurde gehen so wie ich es verstehe.
wollte den vorbau auf 40mm Kürzen dann müsste es passen
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doozzer (17. Februar 2014)

d-lo schrieb:


> Hier ist der Link zum Doodle mit den Größen: Klick mich


Guck einfach mal in diesen Link


----------



## Doozzer (18. Februar 2014)

Habe mir nun endlich einen neuen LRS gegönnt Decals bleiben ab, oder werden noch in passendem blauton beklebt... auch sonst hat sich einiges getan am Bike..


----------



## Frorider86 (18. Februar 2014)

...einfach mal so, weil es ne nette Tour im Bergischen war


----------



## Mr.Sound (18. Februar 2014)

Doozzer schrieb:


> Habe mir nun endlich einen neuen LRS gegönnt Decals bleiben ab, oder werden noch in passendem blauton beklebt... auch sonst hat sich einiges getan am Bike..



Gute updates, nur Pedale und Reifen sprechen verschiedene Sprachen 

@Frorider86 so muss das aussehen 

meins auch mal wieder





Gruß Sven


----------



## Frorider86 (18. Februar 2014)

Auch sehr geil mit der Pike


----------



## Doozzer (18. Februar 2014)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Gute updates, nur Pedale und Reifen sprechen verschiedene Sprachen



Ja, die Reifen sagen alles  wollte aber erst die nn runterfahren und nicht gleich weglegen. Haben aber jetzt geschätzte 1300km drauf und sind auch gut runter und werden ausgetauscht. Es kommen Onza Ibex Reifen ans Rad, wird noch ein paar Wochen dauern, wird spätestens April  
Die Saint Pedale will ich noch gegen was leichteres austauschen, vllt Xpedo Spry(bin mir aber über Halt und Stabilität dieser Pedale noch unsicher), mal sehen ...

Ich kann es nur immer wieder sagen, deine Bilder sind ein Traum. Klasse Kulisse, klasse Bike, gute Bildbearbeitung! Wünschte ich hätte eine entsprechende Kamera und die Fähigkeiten dazu


----------



## bobtailoner (18. Februar 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen welche iscg die 2013/14er jekylls haben?
Wollte mir gerade eine neue kefü bestellen und finde nichts dazu


----------



## Mr.Sound (18. Februar 2014)

iscg03

Gruß Sven

Edit http://www.cannondale.com/deu/jekyll-3-27881 bei frame stehts


----------



## gnadenhammer (19. Februar 2014)

Habe bisschen rum gegoogelt und gefunden habe das der Jerome clementz mit 169 auch Size S fährt.
Bin mir einfach bisschen unsicher und will nicht für 4000€ ein zu großes Bike kaufen.
Vielleicht kann einer sein Senf dazu geben!!
Gruß aus Süd Frankreich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Sound (19. Februar 2014)

Soweit ich weiß fährt Jerome Gr.M .... jetzt mit dem 650B Prototyp könnte es tatsächlich Gr.S sein. Google einfach mal nach Jerome Clementz Bikecheck.

@Doozzer hinten würde ich mir keinen Ibex drauf machen, rollt wie ein Sack Nüsse. Schau dir mal die Mavic Kombi an. Ausser wenn es richtig nass/matschig wird echt geniale Reifen und selbst dann muss man nur den hinteren tauschen gegen etwas mit mehr Profiltiefe.

Die meissten Bilder mache ich mittlerweile auch mit dem Smartphone und dann Bearbeitung durch instagramm  

Gruß Sven


----------



## Maui_Jim (19. Februar 2014)

gnadenhammer schrieb:


> Habe bisschen rum gegoogelt und gefunden habe das der Jerome clementz mit 169 auch Size S fährt.
> Bin mir einfach bisschen unsicher und will nicht für 4000€ ein zu großes Bike kaufen.
> Vielleicht kann einer sein Senf dazu geben!!
> Gruß aus Süd Frankreich



Fahr beide zur Probe...
Dann weißt du es genau...
Sorry, aber das wird das Beste sein!

Gruß aus Hessen


----------



## gnadenhammer (19. Februar 2014)

schön wehre es aber S gibt es nicht mehr und so wie es aussieht wird es auch nicht hergestellt.
Bei mir hier gibt es kaum ein Jekyll die Franzosen stehen glaube ich im Moment nur auf 29.
Hasse diese Dinger


----------



## Maui_Jim (19. Februar 2014)

Shit, das wusste ich nicht, das S nicht mehr hergestellt wird. 
Zu groß ist blöd und du bist auch zu weit weg um eine Anfrage zu starten ob du das S mal von jemandem fahren kannst. Ich bin 172 und fahre ein M. Manchmal hätte ich mir auch mal ein S gewünscht, aber wie gesagt nur manchmal. Daher kann ich dich gut verstehen. Grundsätzlich bin ich aber zufrieden mit der Größe. Aber es hat auch jeder andere Anspüche...


----------



## gnadenhammer (19. Februar 2014)

Ja verstehe auch nicht das das Ding nicht mehr liederbar ist.
Darf ich fragen ob dir allgemein das Bike größer vorkommt? weil ich mit einem Händler gesprochen hatt er meint das das Jekyll ein riesen Bike ist und er mit 185 ein M fährt, da frage ich mich wer ein XL hat 220cm?

Wie gesagt das bike ist ein Traum, und ich will es haben nur die Größe, der Überstand ist von S-L fast gleich nur das Sitz und Oberrohr ändert sich.
Das Oberrohr könnte ich mit einen kürzeren Vorbau verkürzen.
Oder was meint ihr?


----------



## gnadenhammer (19. Februar 2014)

Stimmt Jerome fährt echt M dann müsste es ja passen bin genauso groß nur nicht so schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui_Jim (19. Februar 2014)

Bei meinem Jekyll habe ich einen 50er Vorbau statt einen 80 er eingebaut. Das hat einiges gebracht. Mir war die Sitzposition vorher zu gestreckt. Aber als Riesenbike würde ich es nicht bezeichnen...
Fahr sehr tourenorientiert mit vielen Trails. Da passt das...
Zumindest bei mir!


----------



## sport.frei (19. Februar 2014)

Also ich fahr ein XL mit 50er Vorbau. Ich pers würd kein L mit 50er Vorbau fahren wollen.


----------



## Mr.Sound (19. Februar 2014)

Also wer mit 1.85m immernoch meint ein M fahren zu müssen der tut mir leid. Ich 1.83m habe L und mir würde manchmal XL ganz gut gefallen trotz kurzem syntace vorbau... 

Gruß Sven


----------



## EA-Tec (19. Februar 2014)

Ich, mit 187 und SL 89, fahre ein L. Mein Stumpjumper hab' ich von L in XL getauscht, weil zu klein. 

Das Jekyll in XL? Voellig unvorstellbar. Es ist wirklich gross. Da ich in der letzten Zeit sehr traillastig unterwegs war, dachte ich mir hin und wieder "haettest ein M wenigstens mal ausprobiert".

Fahrraeder muss man grundsaetzlich probe fahren. Alles andere ist, vor allem bei den Preisen eines Jekyll, zu riskant.


----------



## chorge (20. Februar 2014)

Meine Freundin fährt mit ihren 1.76m ein M - allerdings hat sie SEHR lange Arme und Beine...


----------



## bobtailoner (20. Februar 2014)

Ich fahre bei 188cm auch ein L mit 50 mm Vorbau und recht breitem Lenker.
Alles über 60mm vorbaulänge nimmt dem Jekyll meiner Meinung nach, extrem viel Agilität weg.
Schlussendlich mag aber jeder sein bike etwas anders.


----------



## JohVir (20. Februar 2014)

Ich fahre auch mit 185 ein L mit 50er Vorbau. Der originale lange vorbau hat das Ding echt sperrig gemacht und hat Überschlagsgefühle gemacht

Sent from my RM-937_eu_euro2_221 using Tapatalk


----------



## dende24 (20. Februar 2014)

Bin beide im Laden probe gefahren mit 0815 Ausstattung... hab mich auf dem XL wohler gefühlt. Fahre aktuell nen 50mm Vorbau. bin 188cm groß und hab 92cm SL

und ja, es is wirklich groß^^


----------



## bobtailoner (20. Februar 2014)

Ist auch davon abhängig was du mit der Karre machen willst. Zum Touren und gemütlichen pedalriemen macht auch der größere Rahmen Sinn. Zum shreddern und knallen lassen würde ich den Rahmen nicht zu groß wählen


----------



## dende24 (20. Februar 2014)

wobei man ja sagt, dass ein langer radstand mehr laufruhe bietet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (20. Februar 2014)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Zum Touren und gemütlichen pedalriemen macht auch der größere Rahmen Sinn.



Dann jedoch gibt es meines Erachtens besser geeignete Bikes. Das Jekyll will hart rangenommen werden


----------



## Walter2911 (4. März 2014)

Momentan habe ich ein knacken beim Berauffahren. (wenns steiler wird) Der Dämpfer ist es nicht! Es ist ein anderer Ton. Mehr so ein Tick, Tick. 
Die Kurbel würde ich auch eher ausschließen. Habe jetzt schon 2x ausgebaut und ohne Besserung.

Kennt ihr das Problem? Und hättet ihr eine Idee für die Fehlersuche?

Danke!

PS.Ausfallende wolle ich die Lager ausbauen, jedoch habe ich sie nicht heraus bekommen. Brauche ich da eine Presse?


----------



## gnadenhammer (5. März 2014)

Wie gesagt bin so groß wie der jerome Clementz und der fährt M ich bin auch 169 und lange arme Sl ist 76-77CM.
werde M probe fahren und gucken.
den Vorbau werde ich kürzen auf 40mm.
das ist schon sicher.


----------



## JackRackam (5. März 2014)

Walter2911 schrieb:


> PS.Ausfallende wolle ich die Lager ausbauen, jedoch habe ich sie nicht heraus bekommen. Brauche ich da eine Presse?



Gibt es ein *Werkzeugsatz KP169* von C'dale. Da ist alles dabei nicht nur das im Handbuch abgebildete Gewindestange mit Flügelmuttern zum einpressen. Hab ich vorsorglich mal bestellt, aber noch nicht gebraucht.


----------



## chorge (6. März 2014)

Walter2911 schrieb:


> Momentan habe ich ein knacken beim Berauffahren. (wenns steiler wird) Der Dämpfer ist es nicht! Es ist ein anderer Ton. Mehr so ein Tick, Tick.
> Die Kurbel würde ich auch eher ausschließen. Habe jetzt schon 2x ausgebaut und ohne Besserung.
> 
> Kennt ihr das Problem? Und hättet ihr eine Idee für die Fehlersuche?
> ...


Kleines Kettenblatt lose?


----------



## bobtailoner (6. März 2014)

Innenlager?


----------



## d-lo (6. März 2014)

Sattel?


----------



## JackRackam (6. März 2014)

chorge schrieb:


> Kleines Kettenblatt lose?


das hatte ich auch mal! Bis aber darauf kam... das dauerte


----------



## d-lo (6. März 2014)

Die Schrauben von der Dämpferbefestigung locker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 105338 (6. März 2014)

Mein Tick, Tick, Tick klingt genau gleich. Es ist die nicht mehr gut gefettete oder zu wenig angezogene Steckachse


----------



## bobtailoner (6. März 2014)

Mir fehlt noch die neue Gabel. Evtl kommt auch noch eine kefü für ruppigere strecken. Der optimale Sattel ist noch nicht gefunden.
Die leonardi Kassette musste ich gestern wieder runterschmeißen weil ich die Schaltung nicht eingestellt bekommen habe.


----------



## gnadenhammer (6. März 2014)

Weißt vielleicht einer wie lang der Vorbau bei Jekyll 1 2013 ist.

gruß


----------



## Doozzer (6. März 2014)

Bei meinem Knacken bin ich auch langsam am Verzweifeln. Ich hatte es schonmal beseitigt und dann habe ich den LRS getauscht und dann gings los :S
Könnte demnach wirklich die Steckachse sein, werde ich mal überprüfen morgen.
Merke es aber hauptsächlich im Wiegetritt und auch ganz selten bergauf. Aber es ruckt sogar manchmal bis in die Kurbel, sodass ich es beim pedalieren merke.
Habe ja auch schon ziemlich viel überprüft, aber dieses Knacken müsste ja auf irgendein Lager etc hinweisen, dass knackt bei schräger Lage(Hinterbaulager auch schon nachgezogen). Gabel/Steuersatz kann ich mir auch nicht, Kurbel/Innenlager auch nicht ...


----------



## Maui_Jim (7. März 2014)

gnadenhammer schrieb:


> Wie gesagt bin so groß wie der jerome Clementz und der fährt M ich bin auch 169 und lange arme Sl ist 76-77CM.
> werde M probe fahren und gucken.
> den Vorbau werde ich kürzen auf 40mm.
> das ist schon sicher.



Gibts wirklich keine Größe S mehr, die du im Vergleich testen könntest?
Wäre wirklich ärgerlich wenn du die falsche Größe kaufst, ist ja schon ein Batzen Geld! 
Und deine Angaben passen auch auf Größe S, von meinem Gefühl her...
Ich bin etwas größer wie du und meine SL ist auch etwas mehr als bei dir. Und manchmal hatte ich schon das Gefühl das ich mich auf einem  S besser aufgehoben wäre. Leider hatte ich mich damals auch in das Jekyll verguckt und es gab nur M...


----------



## gnadenhammer (7. März 2014)

Leider nict.
habe schon überall gefragt und immer die selbe antwort.
ich werde M probe fahren und gucken wie es ist.
ggf. Vorbau auf 40mm kurzen.
überstand ist bei s auch 75 nur das oberrohr 2cm länger. 
ich denke m wird schon gehen. 
Wenn ein pro der selben Größe m fährt dann muss er passe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui_Jim (7. März 2014)

gnadenhammer schrieb:


> Leider nict.
> habe schon überall gefragt und immer die selbe antwort.
> ich werde M probe fahren und gucken wie es ist.
> ggf. Vorbau auf 40mm kurzen.
> ...



Wenn du meinst... War ja auch nur ein Gedanke!


----------



## gnadenhammer (7. März 2014)

Hate vorher ein cube fritzz in S und der war mir bisschen kurz.
habe kurze beine und etwas längeren Oberkörper. 
Mal sehen was die Probefahrt bringt.
werde berichten.
am 18.03 ist es soweit. 

Was mich wundert das keiner ein S hat es gibt das ding nur in m so wie es mir vorkommt. 
Gruß


----------



## MightyMike (12. März 2014)

Mein neuwertiger Jekyll MX muss leider weg da Notstand. Jetzt günstig zu haben: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/346794-cannon-dale-jekyll-mx-2013-neuwertig


----------



## EA-Tec (13. März 2014)

Ich moechte einen Tip von euch. Fahre ein 2013er Jekyll 2 im Original-Setup. Wiege inkl. Ausruestung etwa 120kg, und die Serien-Gabel ist leider nicht so der Hit. 

Bin heute einen bisher unbekannten wirklich harten Trail gefahren, hart im Sinne von vielen verwachsenen Steinen, viele weit herausragende Wurzeln etc. Ich bin langsamer und vorsichtig gefahren als sonst, und dennoch kam die Gabel bis zum Anschlag. Pumpe ich mehr Luft rein, spricht sie nicht gut an. 

Ich moechte nun eine neue Gabel, und bin auf der Suche nach Alternativen. 

Bin kein Materialschoner, und spaetestens bei der naechsten Abfahrt des Trails, wird die Gabel bis zum Anschlag kommen, da ich dann nicht so vorsichtig auf dem Trail sein werde. 

Welche Gabel koennt ihr mir empfehlen? Und was wird an zusaetzlichen Teilen fuer einen Umbau benoetigt?


----------



## dasphonk (14. März 2014)

Das Problem mit dem Luftdruck kenne ich. Auch ich habe nie ein passendes Setup für meine Fox-Gabel an meinem Jekyll hinbekommen.

Ich bin auch kein Leichtgewicht und bin mit der Rockshox Lyrik sehr glücklich. Ich fahre seit einem Jahr mit der Gabel. In meinem Fall ist es die RC2DH ohne Absenkung und 170mm Federweg. Absenkung habe ich in dem Jahr nie vermisst. Durch den längeren Federweg verändert sich etwas die Geometrie. Das Jekyll ist meiner Meinung nach dann noch fahrstabiler.

Ich habe meine Gabel damals mit 1.5" Schaft bestellt bzw. gleich umbauen lassen. Egal für welche Gabel Du Dich entscheidest, ziemlich sicher wird es die dann nur taperde geben. Dafür gibt es aber einen Umrüstkit z.B. bei Dr. Cannondale.
Wenn Du bisher eine der original Fox-Gabeln hattest, brauchst Du bei der Lyrik noch einen Umbau Deiner Vorderradnabe für eine 20 mm Achse.

Alternativ ist die Rockshox Pike sicher auch eine gute Alternative. Dort kannst Du Dir dann den Umbau der Achse sparen. Ich bin die Gabel aber selbst noch nicht gefahren. Da wird aber sicher noch ein anderer Forumsteilnehmer etwas zu schreiben.


----------



## JohVir (14. März 2014)

Hi, auch wenn gleiche alle "over-sized" schreiben: ich bin auch knappe 120 kg fett und hatte das gleiche Problem mit der Fox Gabel. Mich hat sogar noch gestört, dass die Gabel ein Mega Flex hat. Wenn man da mit n bissl Maße ne Stoppie macht nimmt die Gabel Formen an die man noch nie gesehen hat  Deshalb habe ich eine 1.5 Schaft Totem erstanden. Die ist auf 170mm getravelt und ist eine Solo Air mit RC2DH Dämpfung. Kann mich dem Vorredner anschliessen und sagen die Absenkung fehlt nicht und die 170mm verkraftet das Jekyll sauber. Ich denke eines Lyrik tut es auch. Bei,mir war einfach das Angebot gut und die 40er Rohre sehen echt Hammer am Jekyll aus.

Sent from my Fernsprecher


----------



## dasphonk (14. März 2014)

Totem ist auch cool......und sorry, dass das jetzt kommt, aber über ein paar Gramm bei der Gabel müssen wir uns wohl keinen Kopf machen ;-)


----------



## JohVir (14. März 2014)

Haha das dachte ich mir auch. Die Gesamt-Gewicht-Performance ist leicht zu beeinflussen mit "keine Süßigkeiten" als mit Carbon oder Titan 

Sent from my Fernsprecher


----------



## JohVir (14. März 2014)

so könnte das aussehen
edit:




und


----------



## chorge (14. März 2014)

Also ne weiße 1.5 Totem SoloAir hätte ich bei Bedarf noch daheim und zu verkaufen... 320€ 
Spart den Stress mit neuem Vorbau und Steuersatz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohVir (14. März 2014)

JO Stimmt aber Nabe muss halt trotzdem die 20er Steckachse verkraften. Ich konnte von einem Canyon Torque die LRS kaufen der vorne 20mm hat und hinten als Ersatz auch passt.


----------



## chorge (14. März 2014)

Also ein passendes VR kann ich für 30€ dazu geben...


----------



## sport.frei (14. März 2014)

Ich hätt auch noch n 20mm-VR aus dem jekyll mx über!


----------



## EA-Tec (14. März 2014)

Hi, 

wow, so viele Antworten am fruehen Morgen! Danke schon Mal!

Die Pike ist mein Favorit, da man von ihr nur Gutes liest. Dann kommen noch die Coil Gabeln in's Spiel, die bei unserem Gewicht scheinbar deutlich besser arbeiten. Luft waere mir jedoch lieber, da einfacher abzustimmen. 

Was genau muss denn am VR umgebaut werden? Das gesamte Vorderrad ersetzt werden? 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## JohVir (14. März 2014)

Die Achse von Lyrik und Totem hat nen 20er Durchmesser. Die Fox 32/34 haben nen 15er. Dadurch muss die Nabe auf 20 umgebaut werden (wenn möglich) oder getauscht. Da man meine nicht umbauen konnte und eine neue einspeichen und abdrücken mehr gekostet hätte als ein gebauchter LRS habe ich mich für letzteren entschieden (130€ VR und HR). Habe jetzt ein passendes VR und ein HR als Ersatz falls ich mal derbe durchschlage oder so.


----------



## EA-Tec (14. März 2014)

Ok, eine Pike hat 15mm, d.h. ich muesste lediglich von 1.5" auf 1.5" tapered umbauen, und der LRS kann bleiben, wie er ist?


----------



## JohVir (14. März 2014)

Soweit mein Vorredner Recht ja. Hab das selbst nicht geprüft ob die Pike ne 15er ist. Sollte aber kein Problem sein das heraus zu finden. Wenn ja ist's nur der Steuersatz

Sent from my Fernsprecher


----------



## dasphonk (15. März 2014)

http://www.sram.com/rockshox/products/pike-rct3#specs

Ist definitiv eine 15mm Achse, womit der LRS unangetastet bleibt. Umbaukit auf tapered gibt es z.B. bei Dr. Cannondale.


----------



## chorge (15. März 2014)

Obacht!!! Das ist HEADSHOK auf Tapered, nicht 1.5!!!! 
EDIT: Link ist raus... Aber wirklich aufpassen, das man den richtigen Reducer Headset bestellt.
Und nen neuen 1 1/8" Vorbau braucht man auch... Also Steuersatz und Vorbau zusammen sind sicher nicht günstiger als ein Laufrad. Zudem spürt man, dass 1.5 am Vorbau steifer sind als die 1 1/8 bei Tapered. Sieht auch doof aus, das windige 1 1/8 Zeug in nem C'dale!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasphonk (15. März 2014)

Ich habe den Link mal rausgenommen. Danke Chorge


----------



## gnadenhammer (18. März 2014)

So war jetzt das jekyll 1 2013probe fahren. 
Eigentlich war die Probefahrt ganz ok.
leider nicht im Gelände der Verkäufer meinte das ding wehre mir bisschen zu groß. 
Im Gelände würde ich es merken.
da hat er mich richtig schön verunsichert und ich habe es nicht gekauft. 
Ich habe bis Freitag noch Zeit es mir zu überlegen. 

Kann vielleicht einer sein senf dazu geben.
ich würde das ding für  3600 euro bekommen.
der Händler meint ich solle paar Nächte druber schlafen. 
Was meint ihr.
für schnelle Antworten würde ich danken.
Gruß


----------



## Thiel (18. März 2014)

Und woher soll hier jemand wissen, ob es dir jetzt gut passt oder eher nicht ??


----------



## dasphonk (18. März 2014)

Deine und die Größe vom Jekyll wären hilfreich ;-)


----------



## gnadenhammer (18. März 2014)

Ich 169cm sl 77 jekyll M.
SGibt es nicht mehr.
Größe wie jerome clementz und der fährt auch M.
deswegen bin ich bisschen verwirrt.


----------



## Thiel (18. März 2014)

Das ist ein Vollprofi. Man kann sich nicht mit solch Leuten vergleichen. 
Der hat vielleicht auch eine deutlich andere Innenbeinlänge.

Soll der Verkäufer dich doch Größe S fahren lassen oder hat er die nicht da ? Wenn nicht und rät dir von M ab, scheint dieser vielleicht ein ehrlicher Mensch zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnadenhammer (18. März 2014)

S gibt es nicht mehr zu kaufen


----------



## Maui_Jim (18. März 2014)

Thiel schrieb:


> Wenn nicht und rät dir von M ab, scheint dieser vielleicht ein ehrlicher Mensch zu sein



Das stimmt, das ist der einzige der dich auf dem Rad gesehen hat und das am Besten beurteilen kann.  
Dem würde ich glauben! 
Ich bin 172 cm und hab ne 80er SL und hab ein M und im Gelände hab ich mir schon oft gewünscht ein S zu fahren...
Is ja auch kein Pappenstil der Preis, obwohl er für das Modell echt Topp ist. Nur nutzt es nichts wenn das Rad zu groß ist...


----------



## gnadenhammer (18. März 2014)

Das stimmt. 
Da warte ich auf das 650b mal sehen wie teuer der wird.


----------



## Maui_Jim (18. März 2014)

gnadenhammer schrieb:


> Das stimmt.
> Da warte ich auf das 650b mal sehen wie teuer der wird.



Gibt es das dann in S?


----------



## sport.frei (18. März 2014)

Wenigstens n Händler, der auch ehrlich ist, und nicht nur Geld verdienen will..


----------



## chorge (19. März 2014)

Frag mal in Ulm bei der Bike-Line! Vielleicht haben die ja noch eines da?!


----------



## Mr.Sound (19. März 2014)

@gnadenhammer hast du dich auch mal auf ein L gesetzt? Sind mittlerweile kürzere Vorbauten verbaut? Wie war der Sattel eingestellt? Ich 183cm und um die 88cm sl hatte mich auf M L und Xl gesetzt und mir war sofort klar welches ich brauche. Auch wenn der Händler mir eher zum M geraten hatte habe ich L gekauft .... irgendwie hatte ich nicht das Gefühl drauf zu sitzen sondern ich war eher im Bike integriert. Man kann mit Lenker, Vorbau und Sattel noch so viel an der größe drehen... der eine sagt mit der selben Körpergröße M geht gar nicht weil zu lang und der nächste nimmt L weil es ihm mehr zusagt. DU und sonst keiner muss sich darauf wohl fühlen. Mittlerweile würde ich wenn ich noch ein Jekyll in 26" kaufen würde sogar zum XL greifen.

Gruß Sven

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gnadenhammer (19. März 2014)

Danke für die ehrlichen Meinungen.
also der vorbau war 55mm ich könnte ihn auf  40 kürzen kürzere habe ich nicht gefunden. 
Alao das einzige was war das ich die reverb komplet versenken muss damit ich sie voll ausfahren kann.

zu info ich hate vor kurzem ein cube two 152012 in M und war sehr zufrieden. Obwohl da auch mir leute von abgeraten haben.
Man bin ich jetzt verwirrt. 

Jetzt kommt noch das der 650b bald raus ist und ich überlege ob ich noch bisschen warte und dann zuschlage.

da wird der pw aber saftig denkw ich.


----------



## Mr.Sound (19. März 2014)

Also vom 650B ist noch rein gar nichts bekannt ...das wird 2014 garantiert nicht mehr erscheinen! Sobald du die Gabel umbaust und dann ein tapered gabelschaft hast kannst auch noch auf 30mm vorbau gehen (syntace megaforce2) ich weiß ja nicht ob du überhaupt schon über einen Gabeltausch nachgedacht hast. Jetzt bin ich leider im geschäft und kann nicht wirklich nachschauen...wie sehen denn die geo werte ggü dem cube aus? Reach und Stack sagen eigentlich das meissten darüber aus wie wohl man sich im vergleich zu alten bike fühlt. Generell kann man glaub sagen ...je länger der Bock im Vergleich zur Körpergröße desto laufruhiger und schneller ist man unterwegs. Das kürzere lässt sich dafür spielerischer durch technisch schwieriges terrain zirkeln... 

Gruß Sven

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maui_Jim (19. März 2014)

gnadenhammer schrieb:


> Alao das einzige was war das ich die reverb komplet versenken muss damit ich sie voll ausfahren kann.
> 
> Man bin ich jetzt verwirrt.



Lieber jetzt verwirrt als später das falsche Bike!
Das mit der Reverb könnte man evtl ändern mit einer anderen Länge, es sei denn du hattest schon die 100er drin und e geht nicht kürzer...

Mein Tipp! Lass die Finger davon, du bist dir von vornherein zu unsicher. Wenn's passt, dann passt's. Das merkt man! Wenn der Händler dir abrät, würde ich drauf hören...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sport.frei (19. März 2014)

Weiß jemand die mindesteinstecktiefe vom jekyll? Hab mal was von 10cm gelesen. Passt das?


----------



## Ponch (19. März 2014)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Also vom 650B ist noch rein gar nichts bekannt ...das wird 2014 garantiert nicht mehr erscheinen!


 

Dann warte mal noch zwei Wochen...


----------



## gnadenhammer (19. März 2014)

Also die reverb kann ich complett ausfahren 125mm.
das feste teil muss aber complett drin im untrrohr stecken.

cube war der reach bei 404 und bei jekyll ist der 410 also min länger. 
radabstand ist auch gleich hatte cube fritzz mal in S Und der war echt kurz der radabstand genau so wie jekyll. 
Das cube ist aber ein dh bike.

wie gesagt ich will ein bike und nichtvwie im Moment 2.
Will auch täglich zu arbeit fahren ca.10 km
und im Sommer Touren und ab und zu bisschen runterballern im bikepark.

des wegen habe ich angst das s zu kurz ist fur längere Strecken und m zu lang für durchdrehen. 

Man man was soll ich tun.


----------



## Maui_Jim (19. März 2014)

gnadenhammer schrieb:


> Man man was soll ich tun.



Das musst du wissen! Die finale Entscheidung kann dir keiner abnehmen. Meine Meinung hab ich ja schon geschrieben...


----------



## bobtailoner (19. März 2014)

Bevor ich es nachher reinsetze, möchte ich hier mal kurz anfragen ob jemand Interesse an einem Jekyll Rahmenset in Gr. L hat


----------



## gnadenhammer (19. März 2014)

Ich schlafe noch paar Nächte und überlege in ruhe.
Also gefahren hat er sich super das muss ich sagen.
aussehen brauche ich nicht zu erwähnen. 

Vielleicht hat einer noch ein Tipp.


----------



## Sagatasan (19. März 2014)

bin momentan auch dran meinen dämpfer zu resetten - bekomme den kolben aber nicht ganz hinein.... ca. 3mm sind immer sichtbar 

vielleicht klappts ja mit dem reset aiport 90 evo - aufsatz.....


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (19. März 2014)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> bin momentan auch dran meinen dämpfer zu resetten - bekomme den kolben aber nicht ganz hinein.... ca. 3mm sind immer sichtbar
> 
> vielleicht klappts ja mit dem reset aiport 90 evo - aufsatz.....



Kauf dir aber bitte die Aluminiumversion. Mir haben die extremen drücke im Dämpfer den günstigen Kupfer Airport kaputt gemacht	( Freigabe bis 440 PSI !!! ), da ist kein Gewinde mehr drin!

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sagatasan (19. März 2014)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Kauf dir aber bitte die Aluminiumversion. Mir haben die extremen drücke im Dämpfer den günstigen Kupfer Airport kaputt gemacht	( Freigabe bis 440 PSI !!! ), da ist kein Gewinde mehr drin!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk




Zu spät.... Aber danke für den Tipp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Sound (19. März 2014)

Wenn der ganze druck raus ist dann einfach den Airport (ohne Pumpe dran ansetzen und mal richtig aufm Jekyll rumhüpfen.... es geht!) feste die goldene Rändelmutter anknallen....das öffnet die 2.größere Kammer wo der Druck fest sitzt "Positiv Kammer") 

wenn man dann aber Jeromes Bilder anschaut ... wo er mal nicht aufm Bike sitzt ...... dann ist komischerweise immer der Koben nicht ganz versenkt. Ich finde die Werte aus der Smartphone App auf jeden Fall nicht ganz verkehrt. Negativ Kammer immer etwas mehr befüllen als angegeben und wenn es nur ein paar mehr psi sind. Meiner Meinung nach besser als unter dem Gewicht abzustimmen!

Gruß Sven


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (20. März 2014)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Wenn der ganze druck raus ist dann einfach den Airport (ohne Pumpe dran ansetzen und mal richtig aufm Jekyll rumhüpfen.... es geht!) feste die goldene Rändelmutter anknallen....das öffnet die 2.größere Kammer wo der Druck fest sitzt "Positiv Kammer")
> 
> wenn man dann aber Jeromes Bilder anschaut ... wo er mal nicht aufm Bike sitzt ...... dann ist komischerweise immer der Koben nicht ganz versenkt. Ich finde die Werte aus der Smartphone App auf jeden Fall nicht ganz verkehrt. Negativ Kammer immer etwas mehr befüllen als angegeben und wenn es nur ein paar mehr psi sind. Meiner Meinung nach besser als unter dem Gewicht abzustimmen!
> 
> Gruß Sven



Ich denke das liegt daran, dass das Bike ja auch noch ein Eigengewicht hat.

Ich resete den Dämpfer auch nur im ausgebauten Zustand. Ist weniger fummelig.

So max. 5mm sind wohl akzeptabel, bisschen mehr SAG tut der Geo und der Performance ganz gut *lol*

Andere Frage:

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit dem 73mm BSA Adapter von FSA? Ich hab dieses Jahr keine Lust alle drei Monate die BB30 Lager zu wechseln. Der Adapter und eine SLX Kurbel liegen schon bereit und wollen am Samstag eingebaut werden.

Hab mir das Teil bestellt und bin danach irgendwo auf einen Beitrag gestoßen, dass der Adapter schnell ausgeschlagen sein soll. Kann ich mir nicht so ganz vorstellen, aber Vorsicht ist ja die Mutter der Porzellankiste.

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lahura (20. März 2014)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Ich denke das liegt daran, dass das Bike ja auch noch ein Eigengewicht hat.
> 
> Ich resete den Dämpfer auch nur im ausgebauten Zustand. Ist weniger fummelig.
> 
> ...


----------



## lahura (20. März 2014)

Hab den hier bestellt:

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?product=29353;dbp=92;page=10;content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,4,23;lang=1

Werde berichten wenn verbaut!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (20. März 2014)

lahura schrieb:


> Hab den hier bestellt:
> 
> http://www.bike24.de/1.php?product=29353;dbp=92;page=10;content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,4,23;lang=1
> 
> Werde berichten wenn verbaut!



Hab auch mal mit der Lösung geliebtäugelt. Bin aber der Meinung, dass die shimanolager die besten sind. Irgendwie hab ich mit den HT2 Lagern nie Probleme gehabt, wenn es mal knarzt einfach festziehen.

Deswegen halt der Adapter zum einkleben, wo ich die Shimano Lager benutzen kann.

Werd den jetzt mal auf gut Glück einpressen und verkleben. Am Sonntag ist eine Tour angesagt und ich hab das Jekyll dieses Jahr noch nicht bewegt. Nicht das es sauer wird 

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sagatasan (20. März 2014)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Wenn der ganze druck raus ist dann einfach den Airport (ohne Pumpe dran ansetzen und mal richtig aufm Jekyll rumhüpfen.... es geht!) feste die goldene Rändelmutter anknallen....das öffnet die 2.größere Kammer wo der Druck fest sitzt "Positiv Kammer")
> 
> wenn man dann aber Jeromes Bilder anschaut ... wo er mal nicht aufm Bike sitzt ...... dann ist komischerweise immer der Koben nicht ganz versenkt. Ich finde die Werte aus der Smartphone App auf jeden Fall nicht ganz verkehrt. Negativ Kammer immer etwas mehr befüllen als angegeben und wenn es nur ein paar mehr psi sind. Meiner Meinung nach besser als unter dem Gewicht abzustimmen!
> 
> Gruß Sven



Adapter auf + oder - ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Sound (20. März 2014)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> Adapter auf + oder - ??




Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sagatasan (20. März 2014)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> Adapter auf + oder - ??





Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Wenn der ganze druck raus ist dann einfach den Airport (ohne Pumpe dran ansetzen und mal richtig aufm Jekyll rumhüpfen.... es geht!) feste die goldene Rändelmutter anknallen....das öffnet die 2.größere Kammer wo der Druck fest sitzt "Positiv Kammer") Gruß Sven



den airport dabei auf die positive oder negative luftkammer schrauben??? oder egal??


----------



## Andi_85 (20. März 2014)

Ist bei euch auf der linken Seite an dieser Umlenkroller auch so ein großer Abstand?
Oder hat es hier bei mir etwas verschoben? Wackeln etc. tut nichtts, alles fest.


----------



## chorge (20. März 2014)

Kannst ja einfach mal auf beiden Seiten die Klemmschraube lösen. Dann kannst du den Abstand mittig stellen, falls es so unter Spannung stehen sollte. Falls keine Verspannung drin ist, kann es so bleiben, da dann Schweissverzug ausgeglichen wird...


----------



## bluehotel (22. März 2014)

Mal kurz zwei Anmerkungen...
Der Reach Wert ist bei Jekyll und Claymore sehr kurz. Daher lieber großer Rahmen und Syntace Megaforce in 30mm.
Ich habe im Claymore einen FSA Adapter von BB30 auf BSA verbaut, um meine Hammerschmidt zu fahren. Ist für die Ewigkeit - geht vermutlich nie wieder raus - ist aber absolut leise und läuft super.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (22. März 2014)

bluehotel schrieb:


> Ich habe im Claymore einen FSA Adapter von BB30 auf BSA verbaut, um meine Hammerschmidt zu fahren. Ist für die Ewigkeit - geht vermutlich nie wieder raus - ist aber absolut leise und läuft super.



Hab vor einer halben Stunde den FSA Adapter mit Loctide eingepresst. Ging ja stellenweise nur mit Kraftaufwand rein. Macht einen soliden Eindruck!

Ich warte jetzt ein paar Stunden, so dass sich das loctide verfestigt und montiere dann die SLX Kurbel.

Was freu ich mich, dass ich endlich die besch#€&%€ BB30 Lager los bin 

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gnadenhammer (22. März 2014)

So habe mal die ganzen bikes vergliechen.
also:
Jekyll : reach	 41.5 mm
			  Stack	58mm
   radabstand	113mm

Cube two 15 2012 M gibt es nur in der Größe

Reach  40.4 mm
stack 60mm
radabstand 118mm

specialized demo S
reach 41 mm
stack 59mm
Radstand 117 cm

habe mich am wohlsten auf dem demo gefühlt. 
Jetzt an die Experten. 

Kaufen oder nicht?


----------



## Maui_Jim (22. März 2014)

gnadenhammer schrieb:


> habe mich am wohlsten auf dem demo gefühlt.
> Jetzt an die Experten.



Warum nimmst du nicht das?
Wenn du dich darauf am wohlsten fühlst und du das Jekyll in Frage stellst ist doch eigentlich alles klar?!
Zumindest wäre es das für mich...


----------



## gnadenhammer (22. März 2014)

Weil ich mit dem demo schlecht auf der Straße zur Arbeit oder normale wald Tour fahren kann.


----------



## sport.frei (23. März 2014)

Bin auf der Suche nach dem WTB Volt Sattel vom Jekyll MX, falls den jemand günstig über hat bitte PN an mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluehotel (23. März 2014)

... ich verstehe den Vergleich nicht: Jekyll vs. Demo?


----------



## bluehotel (23. März 2014)

... ich habe mir gerade ein Specialist SX Trail II Rahmen gekauft ... ersetzt vermutlich das Claymore, was für den Winter prima war (nur CC) aber vermutlich für den Park dann doch zu kurz ist (Reach zu kurz).

Wer Interesse am Claymore hat, einfach melden. Der Preis wird gut


----------



## canno-range (26. März 2014)

Infos zum Jekyll 2015


----------



## bobtailoner (26. März 2014)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt wann sie jetzt kommen


----------



## fknobel (26. März 2014)

Garantiert nicht vor Herbst, ehr Jahres ende bzw. anfang nächsten Jahr... 

Für mich als XL Fahrer ist aber schön zu sehen das die "Headtube" abmessungen von 16cm auf 13,4cm geschrupft sind. Da mit kommt die Front noch etwas weiter runter...


----------



## fknobel (26. März 2014)

Hier mal die GEO Daten vom aktuellen 26er und dem kommenden 27,5er...


----------



## Ponch (26. März 2014)

fknobel schrieb:


> Garantiert nicht vor Herbst, ehr Jahres ende bzw. anfang nächsten Jahres...



Falsch. Verfügbar ab ca. Mitte April. Sonst hätte Cannondale das Bike auch noch nicht vorgestellt. 
Sie müssten handeln denn die 26er Modelle werden nicht mehr gekauft. 



Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## fknobel (26. März 2014)

Glaub ich aber erst wenn eins im Laden vor mir steht! 

Nur weil sie im verzug sind, heißt das ja nicht das sie auch zeitig Liefern können. Schön wäre es natürlich... hab meinen Händler mal drauf angesetzt.


----------



## lahura (26. März 2014)

Aber auch in 26" eine absolute Spaßmaschine;-)
An meinem gab es wieder paar Änderungen!

ZTR Flow EX mit Hope Pro 2 Evo Naben, Conti RubberQueen Protection 2.4
Bremsen Hope Tech M4
Komplette X0

Meine Crossmax SX sind wegen der HR Nabe beim Service, danach zu haben (falls Interesse PN)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sport.frei (26. März 2014)

Stehen schon preise fürs neue 27,5er fest?


----------



## joe-gewinner (26. März 2014)

Dämpfer Dyad RT2 Problem: Dämpfer lässt sich nicht mehr einstellen.
Habe den Fehler gemacht im Elevate-Modus Druck auf die positiv und negativ Kammer zu geben. Die Vorgehensweise eines Reset mit dem Air Port Pro Adapter habe ich versucht, leider ohne Erfolg. Nach dem beide Kammern genullt waren, habe ich Druck auf die negativ Kammer gegeben. Laut Bedienungsanleitung darf dieser nur max. 27,5bar haben, da war der Kolben aber nur 1cm draußen. Danach Pumpe an positiv Kammer angeschlossen, hier war plötzlich etwas Luft drauf. Luft abgelassen Kolben ging bis auf 2,5cm raus. Danach Pumpe an negativ Kammer angeschlossen, jetzt keine Druck mehr auf der Anzeige. Der Kolben ist aber 2,5cm draußen das sollte doch heißen das noch ca. 27,5bar Druck drauf sein müssen. Wo sind die hin? Wieviel Druck darf im Reset auf die negativ Kammer gegeben werden? Sieht jemand die Chance das ich dies noch ohne Toxoholics hinbekomme?


----------



## Doozzer (26. März 2014)

@lahura

schönes bike! nur Lenker und griffe beißen sich, eins von beidem würde ich ändern, vorzugsweise die griffe!


----------



## bobtailoner (26. März 2014)

Ponch schrieb:


> Falsch. Verfügbar ab ca. Mitte April. Sonst hätte Cannondale das Bike auch noch nicht vorgestellt.
> Sie müssten handeln denn die 26er Modelle werden nicht mehr gekauft.
> 
> 
> ...


Das die 26er nicht mehr gekauft werden, kann ich bestätigen. Möchte meinen Rahmen ja gern verkaufen aber so recht passiert da nix.

Hab heute mal gefragt und die Antwort war auch Ende april


----------



## fknobel (26. März 2014)

joe-gewinner schrieb:


> Dämpfer Dyad RT2 Problem: Dämpfer lässt sich nicht mehr einstellen.
> Habe den Fehler gemacht im Elevate-Modus Druck auf die positiv und negativ Kammer zu geben. Die Vorgehensweise eines Reset mit dem Air Port Pro Adapter habe ich versucht, leider ohne Erfolg. Nach dem beide Kammern genullt waren, habe ich Druck auf die negativ Kammer gegeben. Laut Bedienungsanleitung darf dieser nur max. 27,5bar haben, da war der Kolben aber nur 1cm draußen. Danach Pumpe an positiv Kammer angeschlossen, hier war plötzlich etwas Luft drauf. Luft abgelassen Kolben ging bis auf 2,5cm raus. Danach Pumpe an negativ Kammer angeschlossen, jetzt keine Druck mehr auf der Anzeige. Der Kolben ist aber 2,5cm draußen das sollte doch heißen das noch ca. 27,5bar Druck drauf sein müssen. Wo sind die hin? Wieviel Druck darf im Reset auf die negativ Kammer gegeben werden? Sieht jemand die Chance das ich dies noch ohne Toxoholics hinbekomme?



Denke nicht!
Das problem ist, das du durch die falsche druck befüllung, luft an den Kolben vorbei in den Öl-Kreislauf geprest hast! Grundsätzlich ist der Dämpfer da durch nicht defekt, aber er muss eben einmal neu Befüllt bzw. entlüftet werden. Bei der gelegenheit werden standartmäßig direkt die Lippendichtungen von den Positiv-Kammer-Kolben und dem Negativ-Kammer-Kolben mit getauscht. Ich bezweifel das du das selber machen möchtest... die Fox Techniker fluchen da schon trotz passendem Werkzeug. ;D

Im übrigen passiert das auch gerne im Winter bei Minus Temperaturen. Da die Lippendichtungen dann meist recht hart sind, kann so auch Luft an ihnen vorbei in den Öl-Kreislauf gelangen. Der effekt ist ähnlich, aber meist nicht so extrem sondern ehr schleichend.


----------



## bobtailoner (26. März 2014)

Hat irgendjemand hier schonmal eine cannondale SISL im jekyll verbaut?
Habe noch eine hier liegen und finde die Idee ganz nett

Hier mal 2 meiner C'dale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (26. März 2014)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Hat irgendjemand hier schonmal eine cannondale SISL im jekyll verbaut?
> Habe noch eine hier liegen und finde die Idee ganz nett



Jepp, ich unteranderem... schau mal bei meinen Bildern.

z.B.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1223927


----------



## bobtailoner (26. März 2014)

Die Frage nach den 2015er Preisen kam hier auf



Look good, I can't find pricing- have they released that info yet?
Jekyll Carbon Team - 5999€
Jekyll Carbon 2 - 4699€
Jekyll 3 - 3699€
Jekyll 4 - 2999€

Trigger 27,5" Black Inc - 8999€
Trigger 27,5" Carbon team - 6499€
Trigger 27,5" Carbon 2 - 4499€ 
Trigger 3 27,5" - 3499€
Trigger 4 27,5" - 2999€


@fknobel : bist du mit der Kurbel auch zufrieden wenn es ruppiger wird?


----------



## fknobel (26. März 2014)

Oh, nur 5999,- für das Top Modell... ist ja fast ein schnapper! 

Jepp, total zufrieden... hält und es gibt nichts leichteres. Ich fahr allerdings auch keine großen Sprünge in Bikeparks. Ansonsten aber alles mögliche... Endurorennen, Alpencross, rüppiges Gelände usw. Ich hab wohl die Raceface schützer dran, schohnt die Kurbelarme bei Felskontakt!


----------



## bobtailoner (26. März 2014)

Das ist ein guter Tipp.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich das jekyll hergeben mag oder nicht.
Mit der Kurbel und der neuen Gabel wäre der Abschied schon enorm schwer


----------



## fknobel (26. März 2014)

Ich will meins nicht mehr hergeben... höchstens gegen das neu mit Lefty und dann mit Carbon Rahmen! Ich gehe aktuell mal da von aus das sie es noch mehr zum Positiven verbessert haben... 

Ach ja, die passenden Raceface schützer wären die gleichen wie für eine X0 Kurbel. Aber scheonbar gibt es nur noch eine größe...

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32601_Crank-Boots.html


----------



## CicliB (26. März 2014)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Die Frage nach den 2015er Preisen kam hier auf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist aber ein happiger Einstieg...
Die Ausstattung ist klar besser als beim aktuellen 4er, aber in Relation, hm.
Ich hab mein 2011 4er (gekauft für 1.949€ im Oktober 2011) komplett auf XT Schaltgruppe & Bremsen umgerüstet, und mit dem Verkauf der "Altteile ca. 2.500€ bezahlt.


----------



## 1st_Parma (27. März 2014)

OverMountain 2015


----------



## Ponch (27. März 2014)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Die Frage nach den 2015er Preisen kam hier auf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die Preise waren wohl etwas zu optimistisch. Das Jekyll Carbon Team kostet 6499€


----------



## chorge (27. März 2014)

Schöne Bikes!!! 
Aber nix so schön wie die Kombination aus Jekyll 3 2011 und meiner besseren Hälfte!!


----------



## fknobel (27. März 2014)

Ponch schrieb:


> Die Preise waren wohl etwas zu optimistisch. Das Jekyll Carbon Team kostet 6499€



Jepp, genau das hat mir mein Händler auch gerade mittgeteilt... 

Für vorraussichtlich Mai sind wohl noch ein paar Lieferbar, dann erst wieder ein paar für Juni/Juli.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sagatasan (27. März 2014)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Wenn der ganze druck raus ist dann einfach den Airport (ohne Pumpe dran ansetzen und mal richtig aufm Jekyll rumhüpfen.... es geht!) feste die goldene Rändelmutter anknallen....das öffnet die 2.größere Kammer wo der Druck fest sitzt "Positiv Kammer")
> 
> wenn man dann aber Jeromes Bilder anschaut ... wo er mal nicht aufm Bike sitzt ...... dann ist komischerweise immer der Koben nicht ganz versenkt. Ich finde die Werte aus der Smartphone App auf jeden Fall nicht ganz verkehrt. Negativ Kammer immer etwas mehr befüllen als angegeben und wenn es nur ein paar mehr psi sind. Meiner Meinung nach besser als unter dem Gewicht abzustimmen!
> 
> Gruß Sven



Hat geklappt! Die CD-Pumpe ist ein Witz.....


----------



## bobtailoner (28. März 2014)

Ich verzweifle gerade ein wenig beim Ausbau meines Steuersatzes.
Hat jemand einen Trick wie ich die alten lager am besten raus bekomme?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (28. März 2014)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Ich verzweifle gerade ein wenig beim Ausbau meines Steuersatzes.
> Hat jemand einen Trick wie ich die alten lager am besten raus bekomme?



Entweder kaufst du dir ein Steuersatzausschlagwerkzeug, nimmst ein langes Stück Holz oder weicheres Metall plus Gummihammer und schlägst den Steuersatz dann gleichmäßig rundherum aus. Versuch auf den inneren Ring zu schlagen und das Innenleben und vor allen den lagersitz nicht zu beschädigen.

Achso... ein wenig Gewalt ist nötig.


----------



## bobtailoner (28. März 2014)

Das werde ich morgen machen. Auch mit ein bissl mehr Gewalt. Kommt Eh ein neuer Steuersatz rein


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (29. März 2014)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> Hat geklappt! Die CD-Pumpe ist ein Witz.....



Darf ich fragen, was du für eine Pumpe benutzt hast?

Hab die CD Pumpe und den Reset Airport Pro. Das Abstimmen der Drücke ging meiner Meinung nach besser mit dem normalen Airport, oder ich hab das Prinzip des Pro nicht ganz verstanden 

Konnte im Endeffekt einen reset durchführen, ab 300 PSI in der negativkammer kommt der Kolben aber mit raus, am Ende so 0,5 cm.


----------



## Mr.Sound (29. März 2014)

Wieviel Druck hast du in der Positiven Kammer wenn der Kolben bei 300psi in der Negativkammer raus kommt? Wenn in der Positivkammer unter 300psi sind ist es doch logisch...

Gruß Sven

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sport.frei (29. März 2014)

Hoffentlich tauchen im bikemarkt bald paar Lefty Supermax 160 Alu auf...


----------



## fknobel (29. März 2014)

Bald?? Wird wohl ehr noch ne ganze Weile dauern bevor die wieder jemand verkauft...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (29. März 2014)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Wieviel Druck hast du in der Positiven Kammer wenn der Kolben bei 300psi in der Negativkammer raus kommt? Wenn in der Positivkammer unter 300psi sind ist es doch logisch...
> 
> Gruß Sven
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk



In der + Kammer sind aber 430 PSI... ansonsten hättest du aber recht 

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankentourer (29. März 2014)

Der Fox Service hat noch keine genauen Infos zum neuen Dyad oder gar einer Nachrüstoption. Hab gestern die Mail bekommen.


----------



## Sagatasan (29. März 2014)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, was du für eine Pumpe benutzt hast?
> 
> Hab die CD Pumpe und den Reset Airport Pro. Das Abstimmen der Drücke ging meiner Meinung nach besser mit dem normalen Airport, oder ich hab das Prinzip des Pro nicht ganz verstanden
> 
> Konnte im Endeffekt einen reset durchführen, ab 300 PSI in der negativkammer kommt der Kolben aber mit raus, am Ende so 0,5 cm.



Eh die cannondale - bei dem Preis vom Dämpfer sollte die Pumpe aber einen anständigen Aufsatz alla Reset dabei haben.... So ist das kolbenproblem vorprogrammiert!

Ob das 27.5er jekyll eine Verbesserung darstellt??  Ich werd beim 26er bleiben


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (29. März 2014)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> Ob das 27.5er jekyll eine Verbesserung darstellt??  Ich werd beim 26er bleiben



Ich auch... der Rahmen hat ja lebenslang Garantie. Sollte der in den kommenden Jahren mal wirklich kaputt gehen, gibt es wohl dann ein 27,5er. Vermute mal, dass bis dahin eh keine 26er mehr zu haben sein sollten über CD. 

Ich hab immer wieder ein fettes Grinsen auf dem Gesicht nach einer Tour mit dem Jekyll. Breiter kann ich auch nicht auf einem 27,5er grinsen 

Hail to the king!

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zymnokxx (30. März 2014)

sport.frei schrieb:


> Hoffentlich tauchen im bikemarkt bald paar Lefty Supermax 160 Alu auf...


Schön wärs! Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, ein 26-Zoll Jekyll mit der neuen 160er-Lefty zu kombinieren, denn auf 27,5 habe ich keine Lust. Was meint ihr zu dieser Kombi? Im Abverkauf sollte ich dann hoffentlich noch ein günstiges "altes" Jekyll bekommen. Die neue Lefty einzeln vermutlich dann zum gleichen Preis.


----------



## bobtailoner (31. März 2014)

Ich frag hier einfach mal kurz an.
Ich habe noch eine fox float ctd 32 und einen straitline Split steerer 50mm aus meinen Jekyll übrig.
Kann davon jemand was brauchen.
Außerdem liegt hier noch einmal der original 1.5 Steuersatz.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (31. März 2014)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Ich frag hier einfach mal kurz an.
> Ich habe noch eine fox float ctd 32 und einen straitline Split steerer 50mm aus meinen Jekyll übrig.
> Kann davon jemand was brauchen.
> Außerdem liegt hier noch einmal der original 1.5 Steuersatz.



Was hast du für eine Preisvorstellung für den Steuersatz? Gerne auch per PN!

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (31. März 2014)

Ich sag einfach mal
Steuersatz 30
Vorbau 80
Gabel 250

Der Rest dann per pn. Der stuff liegt halt nur noch hier rum. Werden uns einig


----------



## bluehotel (31. März 2014)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/359612-x-fusion-p1-rl-single-barrel-fur-jekyll-und-trigger

Ursprünglich für mein Claymore gekauft ... aber passt leider nicht.


----------



## Sagatasan (1. April 2014)

bluehotel schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/359612-x-fusion-p1-rl-single-barrel-fur-jekyll-und-trigger
> 
> Ursprünglich für mein Claymore gekauft ... aber passt leider nicht.


wo kann man den bestellen???  rein interessehalber!


----------



## bluehotel (1. April 2014)

Bei mir natürlich, denn ich will meinen loswerden. Ansonsten Bikewaggon in den Staaten. Aber dann hast Du den ganzen Import-Stress mit Zoll und so an der Backe ...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (4. April 2014)

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen gemacht mit dem Cane Creek Angle Set? Passt der in das Steuerrohr des Jekylls, bzw. ist das überhaupt möglich bei einem integrierten Steuersatz?

Mein auch, dass ich irgendwo mal gelesen hab, dass Mark Weier vom Cannondale Overmountain Team einen getestet hat.

Ich würde gern den Winkel was flacher bekommen... dies geht entweder mit einer längeren Gabel oder dem o.g. Angle Set. Da ich aber meine Fox Float etwas getuned habe, brauch ich keine neue Gabel


----------



## grey (4. April 2014)

Nein, das ist eine Sackgasse.


----------



## bobtailoner (4. April 2014)

Ich hatte auch schonmal eine Anfrage an works components geschickt. Problem ist ja das c'dale eigene steuerrohr Format
Ein normales angleset passt nicht


----------



## sport.frei (4. April 2014)

Steuersatz mit höherer lagerschale unten würd LW auch minimal abflachen.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (4. April 2014)

Bei div. internationalen Foren liest man aber, dass es mal wohl eine Zusammenarbeit zwischen C'dale und Cane Creek gegeben hat bzgl. eines Angle Sets.

Da das Jekyll 650b nun auf dem Weg ist, wird es wohl aber wirklich auf eine Sackgasse hinauslaufen.

Was solls, bin immer noch zufrieden mit dem Gerät und das perfekte Rad wird es wohl nie geben 

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bluehotel (4. April 2014)

Google mal folgendes Teil: Chris King Baseplate High-Five Gabelkonus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (5. April 2014)

bluehotel schrieb:


> Google mal folgendes Teil: Chris King Baseplate High-Five Gabelkonus



Grundidee gut!

Gibt es aber nur in 1 Zoll und 1 1/8 Zoll


----------



## grey (5. April 2014)

Gabel mit höherer EBL ,EC Cup oder irgendwelche "hohen" Konen zu verbauen ist mal prinzipiell die schlechteste Methode etwas am Lenkwinkel zu ändern.

Und jetzt um mein "nein" etwas zu konkretisieren:

Cannondale verbaut den IS52 "Standard" beim Claymore und Jekyll, Canyon verbaut den Standard bei manchen Rädern unten.
Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass kaum Hersteller sich irgendwie um diesen Standard reißen, gibt es von CaneCreek einfach nichts passendes.

Workscomponents vertreibt ZS44/EC52 "canyon fitment" Anglesets, ich habe mir einen für mein claymore zusammenbasteln lassen.
Also 2 EC52 Cups, Crown-Race. (+ Abdeckkappe eines Hope Steuersatzes usw)
Dann noch das obere Cup dann noch abfräsen lassen weil es sonst zu hoch wäre. (crown race baut mit dichtung recht hoch, sprich, das lager verschwindet recht tief im cup - ist halt für unten gedacht.) 
Mit dem Endergebnis, dass ich es mich nicht getraut habe das Teil zu verbauen.
Grund warum ich es nicht verbaut habe war:
Beide EC52-Cups sind bei mir die ersten ~5mm einfach "reingefallen", die letzten ~2mm wäre dann Widerstand da, allerdings nur vom unteren reingefrästen Teil des Lagersitzes.
Sprich, wenn ich versucht hätte das Teil einzupressen wäre der Lagersitz natürlich ruiniert gewesen, zusätzlich sind die 2mm wohl doch *etwas* zu wenig um dem Steuersatz wirklich Stabilität zu gewährleisten.
Einkleben und hoffen, dass es das Ding nicht zerreißt wäre schon noch eine option gewesen, aber wie gesagt, ich hab mich dann nicht drübergetraut.
Ich hab auch bei Canyon (+ Angleset) Besitzern nachgefragt, die hatten von Anfang an etwas Widerstand beim einpressen des Cups, also dürften die minimal andere Maße verwenden und nicht so weit ausgefräst sein wie bei CD.


Ist schade, von der Geo her wäre ich mit dem Angleset ziemlich genau dort gelandet wo ich hin will, dann noch Dämpfer umshimmen lassen und ich müsste mir jetzt kein neues Rad kaufen.


----------



## bobtailoner (6. April 2014)

Änderungen sind die Gbel, Steuersatz mit Spacern, Vorbau und Pedale


----------



## Maui_Jim (6. April 2014)

Hat jemand eine Idee wo man den Dyad zum Service schicken kann außer zu toxo? Der verliert Luft und Öl und kein Reset hilft mehr...


----------



## fknobel (7. April 2014)

In Deutschland nur zu toxo bzw. Jetzt ja wohl bald Fox Germany


----------



## chorge (7. April 2014)

Und derzeit 16 Arbeitstage Durchlaufzeit!!! :-(


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (7. April 2014)

chorge schrieb:


> Und derzeit 16 Arbeitstage Durchlaufzeit!!! :-(



Anfang der Saison halt. Sollte sich geben in ein, zwei Monaten und wieder anziehen im Herbst.

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bluehotel (7. April 2014)

Freunde,

Ich hab noch für 150€ einen nagelneuen Fusion für Jekyll & Trigger im Bikemarkt...so als Ersatz für die Service Zeit


----------



## chorge (7. April 2014)

Jemand mit nem Claymore Dyad wäre mir wichtiger... ;-)
Meine Umschaltspindel geht extrem schwergängig inzwischen - und da trau ich mich selber nicht ran! Aber ein Monat ohne Dämpfer.... Neeee!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui_Jim (7. April 2014)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Anfang der Saison halt. Sollte sich geben in ein, zwei Monaten und wieder anziehen im Herbst.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk



Hat nix mit Saison zu tun...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index....-zum--Fox-Gabelservice-bei-Toxoholics.693323/

Ein Bekannter von mir hat was von bis zu 6 Wochen gefaselt. 

Werd's mal ausbauen und hinschicken, gibt anscheinend keine Alternative...


----------



## bluehotel (7. April 2014)

Haha...habe ich auch übrig. Aber mit Rahmen dran 


Ich gebe mein Claymore 1 von 2011 ab. Der Dyad arbeitet super. Der X-Fusion war ein Kauf aus Neugierde...sie das Treat


----------



## Doozzer (7. April 2014)

Also ich habe letzten Dienstag meine Talas zu Toxo geschickt, hat gesifft am rechten Stand-/Tauchrohr.
Heute die Mail, dass sie verschickt wurde heute. Kommt hoffentlich die Tage an, sodass ich am WE wieder fahren kann 
Was die genau gemacht haben weiß ich nicht, glaube nur irgendeine Dichtung getauscht, ging aber auf Gewährleistung, obwohl sie schon 10Monate alt war.

Ich weiß nur nicht, wie das dann bei einem Service ist mit der Wartezeit. Bei mir ist es ja scheinbar unter Garantie gefallen und da garantieren die ja auch eine Bearbeitungszeit von 1-2 Tage


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (11. April 2014)

Ich hab mal meinem Jekyll MX zwei Updates spendiert:







- Mavic Crossmax SX 2012 LRS

- SLX Kurbel 38/24 Abstufung plus FSA BB30 -> BSA Adapter

Ich muss ja sagen, die mehr Zähne vorne bringen mehr Spritzigkeit und einen besseren Antritt für mich. Hab aber auch bedingt durch meine langen Beine bei der originalen 36/22 Abstufung des öfteren bei höheren Geschwindigkeit ins leere getreten. Bergauf ist nun aber auch definitiv anstrengender.

Fehlt nur noch ein Service für den Dämpfer in den kommenden Monaten und zum Ende der Saison werde ich die Lager wechseln.

Der Original-Steuersatz läuft mit dem von mir eingepressten Wälzlagerfett wieder erste Sahne, und der war fest! Keinen Ahnung was für minderwertiges Fett dort ab Werk verwendet wurde.

Falls jemand Interesse hat, ich möchte den WTB Stryker Laufradsatz aus dem MX für gutes Geld loswerden. VR ist mit den original WTB Messerspeichen eingespeicht, beim HR hab ich DT Swiss comp 2.0-1.8 Speichen mit Alu-Nippeln verbaut, da stabiler. Ist mittig eingespeicht. Die Felge hat einen minimalen Seitenschlag, ich kann den aber noch beheben. Ebenfalls ist einen neuwertiger Freilaufkörper dran.

Die Decals sind teilweise nicht mehr so schön anzusehen, aber akzeptabel. Der LRS ist tubeless ready. Gewicht ~1780g. Preis VB 260 €

Gibt noch einen Haufen Speichen und Nippel für das HR dazu.


----------



## Jekyll-Mike (11. April 2014)

Hallo Jekyll-Gemeinde,
ich fahre jetzt seit einem Jahr ein Jekyll Carbon 1 2012 und bin top zufrieden damit. Einfach genial! Aber mit der original montierten Avid Elixir 9 mit 180er Scheiben konnte ich mich einfach nicht anfreunden, nachdem ich ein Jahr "gekämpft" habe. Die musste jetzt endgültig einer neuen Shimano XT B785 mit 180er Scheiben weichen.
Nun hab ich eine Frage an diejenigen, die auf Ihrem Jekyll auch eine Shimano XT Bremse montiert haben. Hinten ist ja schon der 180er Cannondale Bremsadapter drauf, also hab ich die Avid mit all den Scheibchen am Sattel weggeschraubt und den Shimano Sattel direkt auf den vorhandenen 180er Adapter montiert. Wenn ich jetzt das Laufbild der Beläge auf der Scheibe anschaue, so sitzt der Sattel meines Erachtens ca. 3mm zu hoch. Das bedeutet, dass die Beläge nicht komplett auf der Scheibe laufen und im oberen Bereich nicht abnutzen, was zwangsweise irgendwann nach langer Abnutzung dazu führt, dass die Beläge genau an der Stelle über der Scheibe kontaktieren und die Bremswirkung nachlässt. Zum Verdeutlichen des Problems sind die Bilder dazu angehängt.
Ist das bei Eich auch so, wie habt Ihr dieses Problem gelöst. Es gibt ja nur einen kleineren 160er Adapter, aber dann dürfte der Sattel an der Scheibe komplett anstehen. Und der 185er bringt ja noch weniger.
Meine Idee wäre, den 180er Adapter um diese 3mm abzufräsen, aber das kann's doch eigentlich nicht sein??
Soweit ich weiß, wurde z.b. das 2013er Jekyll Carbon 1 mit XTR Bremsen verkauft, da müsste es doch gleich sein...
Vielleicht kann auch jemand von Euch ein Bild von seiner XT-Bremse mit XT Scheibe am Jekyll machen, ob's da genau so ist.
Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Danke schon mal


----------



## chorge (12. April 2014)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Ich hab mal meinem Jekyll MX zwei Updates spendiert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was für ne Kurbel war denn dran? Hast du die noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CicliB (12. April 2014)

Sieht bei mir so aus...


----------



## bluehotel (12. April 2014)

Vermutlich Toleranzen beim Ramen...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (12. April 2014)

chorge schrieb:


> Was für ne Kurbel war denn dran? Hast du die noch?



Da war eine SRAM 1400 ( baugleich mit der X7 ) für BB30 Innenlager verbaut.

Die Kettenblätter sind aber durch und zweitens muss ich mal schauen, ob mein alter Herr die nicht entsorgt hat, da ich dessen Garage zum schrauben verwendet habe.

Sah auch nicht mehr allzu neu aus. Abrieb von Schuh an einer Seite und einige Steinkontakte gehabt.



Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chorge (12. April 2014)

bluehotel schrieb:


> Vermutlich Toleranzen beim Ramen...


Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen! Ich glaube eher, dass der falsche Aufdruck am Adapter ist, oder dass die Bremse für 185er Scheiben gedacht ist...


----------



## sport.frei (12. April 2014)

Falls jemand ne X0 Carbon Kurbel passend fürs Jekyll mit BB30, 2fach Spider 104/64 KB Aufnahme, neuen Race Face Crankboots, aber ohne KB braucht, gerne PN an mich.


----------



## CicliB (12. April 2014)

Wie habt ihr eigentlich die Spacer am Vorbau verbaut (jekyll 4 2011, OEM 150mm Fox Float)?
Wenn ich auf Touren bin, alle über den Vorbau, geht's in Bikepark alle nach unten.


----------



## sport.frei (12. April 2014)

Einer drunter, Rest drüber...ich schraub da nix rum.


----------



## Jekyll-Mike (12. April 2014)

@CicliB 
Super! Vielen Dank für das Bild. Müsste also doch irgendwie tiefer gehen.

@chorge
Evtl. ist mein Adapter ja wirklich falsch bedruckt. Wenn ich die zuvor original montierten 180er Scheiben mit der Avid Elixir 9  betrachte, ist dort die hintere Scheibe auch weiter außen eingelaufen als die vordere.
Werde wohl mal einen neuen 180er Cannondale-Adapter für hinten besorgen, und wenn der gleich ist, geht's doch ans abfräsen.

Solch große Toleranzen kann ich mit nicht vorstellen, das könnte sich keine Bike-Hersteller erlauben...

Danke Euch!


----------



## Duefi (18. April 2014)

Hoi zusammen,

bei 11er Jekyll hat jetzt schon einige Kilometer hinter sich und soll jetzt ein kleines Update bekommen:

Ich möchte gerne den Rahmen entlacken lassen und neue Lager einsetzen. Das Lagerkit von dr cannondale kenne ich, finde es aber preislich zu übertrieben. Hat jemand schon mal ein eigenes Kit zusammegestellt? Die Wippen und Hauptlager habe ich schon in der Anleitung gefunden (6x 61802-2RS), die an den Dropout noch nicht.

Ich möchte gerne eine Tapered Gabel verbauen und brauche wohl einen Adapter für den schon eingebauten Steuersatz (dr-cannondale). Gibt es auch komplett Systeme, mit denen ich direkt die Tapered Gabel verbauen kann?

Dank euch!

Chris


----------



## John84 (18. April 2014)

Der Kit von Dr. Cannondale ist kein Adapter, sondern ein kompletter Steuersatz:
http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/KP205


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duefi (19. April 2014)

@John84: Ah sehr gut, vielen Dank! Hab ich irgendwie falsch interpretiert.


----------



## lahura (19. April 2014)

Doozzer schrieb:


> @lahura
> 
> schönes bike! nur Lenker und griffe beißen sich, eins von beidem würde ich ändern, vorzugsweise die griffe!



Ist mir so noch nie aufgefallen, aber Danke für den Hinweis, denn Du hast Recht ;-)
Hab jetzt einen Race Face Atlas in 785 der Übrig war etwas mit dem Fingerschleifer bearbeitet und lackiert und rausgekommen ist das!
Vorher:





Nacher:




Grüße,
Mario


----------



## sport.frei (19. April 2014)

Yeah, gut geworden...


----------



## sport.frei (19. April 2014)

.


----------



## Andi_85 (20. April 2014)

So ein Käse da hatte ich letztes Jahr bei einem Bike Händler mir meinen Umwerfer gegen einen Shimano XTR tauschen lassen. Und heute beim Zerlegen musste ich feststellen das eine Schraube zu lang war und sich ins Sitzrohr gefressen hatte. 

Wer das auch vorhat denkt daran die Schraube zu kürzen oder eine Unterlegsscheibe zu verwenden. 

Die Stelle bisschen glatt schleifen durfte doch keine Funktionsbeeinträchtigung haben oder?

Naja muss sowieso die zwei Lager tauschen lassen, die sind ziemlich rau.Dann frage ich dort mal zwecks der eingefressenen Stelle.

Verbaut sind ja Lager* 6802 2RS*
Gibt es hierfür eine bessere Wahl? Hab da ein bisschen den Überblick im Thread verloren.
Hoffe der Händler dreht mir nicht das ganze Lagerkit für 60 € an. **

*EDIT*

So war nun doch so mutig und hab die Lager selbst ausgepresst. Das KP169 hatte ich ja da.
Die Stelle hab ich auch ein bisschen abgeschliffen, sollte nun wieder alles passen.

Jetzt steht aber noch die Frage im Raum welche Lager ich nehmen soll? Gibt es bessere als die *SKF 6802 2RS*? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?

Dann noch zwecks Lager einpressen. Dazu nehm ich dann von dem Bearing Toolkit die Lange Gewindestange + das schwarze Gegenstück wo das Lager direkt drauf passt? Aber welches nehme ich dann als Gegenstück?


----------



## oezyisdeed (22. April 2014)

Hey, ich bin neu hier im Forum und letzte Woche in die Jekyll Welt eingestiegen. Hoff meine Frage passt hier rein, sonst gerne Verweis an die richtige Stelle. Bin erst recht kurz am biken und bei der ersten Tour mit Crash ist mir aufgefallen, dass die HR Nabe leicht Spiel hat, ebenso wie die Schwinge wenn ich rechts/links am HR wackle. Ist das noch normal oder ist direkt was kaputt gegangen? Kenne das Bike leider noch nicht gut. Danke schonmal.


----------



## Mr.Sound (22. April 2014)

Spiel oder Flex ? Also spürst du das sich was bewegt oder siehst du nur die Bewegung? 

Gruß Sven und schon mal viel Spaß mit deinem Jekyll !

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## oezyisdeed (22. April 2014)

Hey das ging ja schnell! An der Nabe hört und spürt man bisschen Spiel, an der Schwinge sieht man es halt bisschen. Laufrad ist Mavic Cross Trail.


----------



## Mr.Sound (22. April 2014)

Schmartphone machts möglich  

Als erstes hast du schon mal die Steckachse geprüft ob sie auch fest ist? Ich kenne jetzt die Cross Trail Laufräder nicht aber bei meinen Crossmax Sx gibt es ein Tool zum einstellen des Nabenspiels evtl. Das mal noch checken. Der Hinterbau ist mit 15mm Achsen ausgestattet da sollte eigentlich nichts schief gehen. Aber so viel Flex das die Bremsscheibe zum linken und rechten Bremsbelag zu drücken möglich ist, ist normal und kein Grund zur Sorge  Ach ja .... wenn du Sram Kurbeln dran hast dann zieh diese gleich mal nach... die lockern sich sehr gerne nach den ersten Kilometern

Gruß Sven

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oezyisdeed (22. April 2014)

Top! Die Steckachse habe ich geprüft. Ist auch alles ok... dann bin ich erst mal beruhigt wenn bisschen Spiel ok ist. Für die Nabe fahr ich mal zum Bike Shop, kenn mich mit der Technik noch nicht so gut aus. Und du hast recht...ist tatsächlich ne Sram Kurbel. Danke für den Tip! Ich schau, dass ich morgen nochmal auf den Sattel komme und beobachte. Dickes Danke dir.

Grüße Andre


----------



## Mr.Sound (22. April 2014)

Kein Problem .... wenn dein Bike Shop bzw der Mechaniker da drin gut ist hast du nichts zu befürchten. CD ist leider dafür bekannt das sie von der Vormontage eben etwas schluderig sind dann muss der Mechaniker eben richtige arbeit leisten. Brauchst dich für das Kurbel problem nicht auf den Sattel setzen das spürt man sofort sobald man an der Kurbel wackelt. Aber schwing dich trotzdem drauf und lass es laufen  

Gruß Sven

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kausbex (23. April 2014)

Bin seit Sommer 2013 begeisterter Jekyll Alloy 3 2012 Fahrer und kann die hier im Forum geschilderten Eindrücke mit "breitem Grinsen" nur bestätigen. Glücklicherweise hatte ich noch keine ernsthaften Probleme mit Dämpfer oder Lagern. Habe seit längerer Zeit hier im Forum mitgelesen und teilweise von den sehr hilfreichen Beiträgen profitiert! Danke an alle!! Auch wenn CD jetzt auf 650B umgestellt hat werde ich bei meinem 26'er bleiben. Bin damit vollauf zufrieden! Dennoch für alle die sich für die 27,5'er Modelle interessieren hier die Preise meines Händlers:
Cannondale Trigger 27.5 Carbon Black Inc. 2014 8.999,00 €
Cannondale Jekyll 27.5 Carbon Team 2014 6.499,00 €
Cannondale Trigger 27.5 Carbon Team 2014 6.499,00 €
Cannondale Jekyll 27.5 Carbon 2 2014 4.499,00 €
Cannondale Trigger 27.5 Carbon 2 2014 4.499,00 €
Cannondale Jekyll 27.5 3 2014 3.299,00 €
Cannondale Trigger 27.5 3 2014 3.299,00 €
Cannondale Jekyll MX 2012 3.999,00 €, reduziert auf 2.999,00 €
Cannondale Jekyll 27.5 4 2014 2.599,00 €
Cannondale Trigger 27.5 4 2014 2.599,00 €
Cannondale Mountainbike Jekyll Alloy 3 M 2012 3.599,00 reduziert auf € 2.199,00 €


----------



## Fritschomat77 (28. April 2014)

Servus zusammen, 
Ich bin grad dabei mir ein neues MTB zu zulegen.
Bin am überlegen das neue Jekyll zu nehmen ( Jekyll Carbon 2). Andere Wahl wäre das Alutech Fanes. Ich hätte dazu mal allgemein ein paar Fragen . Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Jekyll ? Was geht damit alles ( leichte Parkeinsätze ) ? Würde auch gerne eine Aplenüberquerung machen und vllt bei ein paar Endurorennen mit fahren.

Gruß Lukas


----------



## JackRackam (28. April 2014)

Fritschomat77 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> Ich bin grad dabei mir ein neues MTB zu zulegen.
> Bin am überlegen das neue Jekyll zu nehmen ( *Jekyll Carbon 2*). Andere Wahl wäre das Alutech Fanes. Ich hätte dazu mal allgemein ein paar Fragen . Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurem Jekyll ? Was geht damit alles ( leichte Parkeinsätze ) ? Würde auch gerne eine Aplenüberquerung machen und vllt bei ein paar Endurorennen mit fahren.
> 
> Gruß Lukas


..
Hallo und willkommen im Forum!
Dieses wäre auch meine Wahl, hätte ich nicht schon ein Jekyll und ein Trigger (beide Carbon) in 26''
Die 27,5" LR-Größe ist m.E. die konsequente Weiterentwicklung des Bikes.
Die Lefty ist einfach klasse. steif, direkt und leicht dazunoch. Wartungsfreundlich auch: Ein Ölwechsel ist leicht und schnell gemacht.
Ansonsten fährt sich das Jekyll einfach klasse. Auch im Uphill. Runter sowieso...
Denke alles was du vor hast geht damit und habe ich auch schon hinter mir. Das Jekyll war immer ein treuer Begleiter.
Das andere Bike kenn ich nicht.


----------



## dasphonk (29. April 2014)

Nahezu alle sind sehr zufrieden mit den Jekylls. Auch ich fahre jetzt im 3. Jahr immer noch grinsend durch die Gegend. Parkeinsätze und Endurorennen macht es klaglos mit...man kann sogar Weltmeister werden ;-)
Eine Alpenüberquerung funktioniert mit Sicherheit auch.

Probefahren ist immer eine gute Idee!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_85 (29. April 2014)

Fahr nun auch das 3. Jahr mit meinem Jekyll. In dieser Zeit hat es zwei größere Events überlebt. 
Bahnentour in Davos, Trek Bike Attack in Lenzerheide und natürlich unzählige weitere Touren.
Und ab 18 Juli geht es damit dann auch auf der Albrecht Route von Garmisch an den Gardasee.


----------



## Frankentourer (29. April 2014)

Kann ich nur bestätigen seit 2,5 Jahren nen Jekyll II mit ca. 70 Hochgebirgstagen und vielen Mittelgebirgstagen verwendet. Sehr zufrieden, Carbon hält (allerdings hab ich jetzt nen Schutz hingemacht), Dämpfer hält. Macht richtig Spaß! Als Langbeiner (kurzer Oberkörper) ist der kurze Reach optimal!


----------



## Sagatasan (3. Mai 2014)

hat von euch jemand vor sein jekyll auf 1x11 umzubauen - SRAM X1 ??

bin mit meiner 2x10 nicht so recht zufrieden - mit den kleinen gängen am 24er ritzel läufts irgendwie unrund - habe noch die originalkassette vom jekyll3 drauf....
fahre lieber am 32er bergauf


----------



## sport.frei (3. Mai 2014)

Ich hätte es schon gemacht, leider kann man den Freilauf des WTB LRS nicht auf XX1 umbauen.


----------



## Deleted307330 (6. Mai 2014)

Hi,
Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Dyad RT2 Dämpfer an einem 2012er Jekyll MX(custom), beim ein- und Ausfedern kommt ein lautes knack-Geräusch aus dem Dämpfer...
Nun würde ich gerne wissen wie lange ein Service in der Regel beim Dyad Rt2 dauert, ich bräuchte mein Rad nämlich spätestens am 22.05.14 (also in 16 Tagen) wieder. Wenn Ihr Empfehlungen für Werkstätte im Umkreis von ca. 75Km von Lörrach geben könnt, wo der Service schnell von statten geht wäre ich sehr dankbar, vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## dasphonk (7. Mai 2014)

Es wird schwer an toxoholics vorbeizukommen. Die Bearbeitungsdauer dort liegt derzeit wohl bei 15 Tagen. Wobei darunter wohl eher Werktage zu verstehen sind. Ich hatte meinen Dämpfer dort zum Service und habe bei gleicher Bearbeitungsdauer knapp über 3 Wochen gewartet.
Es wird also sehr eng für Dich. Du könntest dort anrufen und nach dem 24h Service fragen. Dann geht es schneller. Preis dafür kenne ich aber nicht.


----------



## chorge (7. Mai 2014)

Würde erstmal die Buchsen gegen Huber-Bushings tauschen! Zwischenzeitlich die alten neu abschmieren!
Zudem nen Reset des Dämpfers! Erstmal so wie in der Anleitung, und falls das nichts bringt, so wie von mir an anderer Stelle beschrieben. 
Alle Zughüllen checken, ob nicht eine von denen knackt!


----------



## dende24 (7. Mai 2014)

chorge schrieb:


> Würde erstmal die Buchsen gegen Huber-Bushings tauschen!



Wissen die denn damit was anzufangen, wenn man Buchsen für das Jekyll haben möchte oder muss man da die maße noch mitschicken?
Wenn ja, hat die jemand rumliegen?


----------



## chorge (7. Mai 2014)

Hab sie auch nicht auswendig, kursieren aber hier im Thread, bzw. beim Claymore reichlich. Einziger Unterschied ist die Bohrung, die beim Jekyll oben kleiner ist!


----------



## John84 (7. Mai 2014)

Hab die Aktion grad durch, einfach mal beim Stephan anfragen, der hat die Maße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted307330 (7. Mai 2014)

danke für eure Antworten,
es hat sich herausgestellt, dass es sich nur um Dreck in einem Lager der Wippe handelt, der Dämpferservice wird erst später erledigt. der Bikeparkbesuch in Bad Wildbad fällt also nicht ins Wasser, nur weil ich auf den Service warten muss. :-D Vielleicht poste ich ja ein paar Bilder


----------



## chorge (7. Mai 2014)

Hey - schön, dass es tatsächlich nur diese Kleinigkeit war! Freut mich!


----------



## kausbex (8. Mai 2014)

@dende24 

bzgl. Huber Bushings stand hier im Forum:
"Bekommst du alles hier:

http://huber-bushings.com/

Du brauchst Bushings fÃ¼r Fox Standart in 15,75 x 6 mm. Der Komplettsatz Kostet um die 40â‚¬ fÃ¼r oben und unten...

Wie das genau ablÃ¤uft mit dem Bestellen steht alles auf seiner Website! Ein tip noch... Bestell dir direkt drei ersatz Gleitlager fÃ¼r 5â‚¬ und das Werkzeug mit. Dann hast alles da was du brauchst und must nicht irgendwann noch mal ersatzteile Bestellen.
Die Abmessungen sind 2x 15,75 mm Breite mit 6 mm Bohrung sein.

Nimm die zweiteilige 12,7 mm Lagervariante. Schreib das Einfach so an den Stephan an: [email protected]"


----------



## Sagatasan (8. Mai 2014)

gibt es eigentlich eine alternative zum "Lever" (dämpferremote)
seit dem letzten salto schauts mit der funktion nicht mehr so rosig aus......

80€ find ich uncool


----------



## chorge (8. Mai 2014)

Jerome C. fährt nen Gripshift Hebel links...


----------



## Mr.Sound (8. Mai 2014)

es geht im prinzip jeder Hebel der irgendwie einrastet.... Umwerfer Shifter oder von ner Remote Gabel 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Sagatasan (8. Mai 2014)

sollte ich auf 1x11 umsteigen verwende ich also den umwerfer-shifter


----------



## dkc-live (13. Mai 2014)

Was ist dem vom X-Fusion Dämpfer im Jekyll zu halten? Jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## dende24 (15. Mai 2014)

heyho.
ich hab ne neue gabel im auge.
das gute stück soll aber nen gabelschaft von nur 20cm haben. da ich nen xl-rahmen fahre ist mein steuerrohr schon 16cm lang. dazu kommt 1,5cm steuersatzkappe und 1cm spacer. mein vorbau (truvativ holzfeller 1,5) ist bis oben hin ca 5cm hoch.

meint ihr, dass es möglich ist die gabel zu verbauen? ich bräuchte dann sicherlich einen richtig flachen steuersatz. hat jemand in die richtung erfahrungen?

grüße

€dit: alte und neue gabel haben jeweils ein 1,5" schaft
€dit2: der thomson elite x4 steuersatz ist 40,64mm hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (15. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte meine 1,5cm hohe steuersatzabdeckung durch eine 5mm hohe aus einem Hope HSC6 ersetzt. 
Dann kannst noch einen Straitline Split Steerer Clamp Vorbau 1.5 nehmen, der baut recht flach. (ich glaube 35mm stack)
pfuh, wird knapp.

160+5+35 = 200 (+ paar mm für crown race - paar mm weil man mit dem schaft ja knapp unterhalb des vorbau endes bleiben soll = sehr knapp)

Und man hat noch die gefahr, dass der Straitline noch hochgespacert werden muss, weil er eben recht flach baut und sonst ggf. ansteht.
Das wird wirklich knapp, keine Ahnung ob sichs ausgeht.


----------



## dende24 (15. Mai 2014)

joar... hab mich auch dagegen entschieden... aber mit 20cm is das schon eine der längeren gebrauchten... :/


----------



## bobtailoner (17. Mai 2014)

Falls Interesse besteht, einen straitline Split steerer Vorbau in 1.5 habe ich noch zum Verkauf


----------



## sport.frei (17. Mai 2014)

XL Rahmen und gebrauchte Gabel mit passendem Schaft, musst schon sehr viel Glück haben!


----------



## Deleted 229440 (19. Mai 2014)

Hi - habe den Thread überflogen und dennoch frage ich mich was Ihr wohl gegen das Problem einer abspringenden Kette macht. Wenn ich jumpe und auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt bin, rutscht die Kette immer zwischen Rahmen und Blatt und lässt sich nur äusserst schwer und aufwendig wieder rausfriemeln, sie verkeilt sich manchmal so stark, dass ich die Kurbel abmontieren muss. Grotesk.


----------



## Andi_85 (19. Mai 2014)

@gattler seit ich das XTR Schaltwerk mit Stabilisator dran habe ist mir meine Kette nicht mehr abgesprungen. Zusätzlich schalte ich bei rasanten Trailabfahrten auf das mittlere Kettenblatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 229440 (19. Mai 2014)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> @gattler seit ich das XTR Schaltwerk mit Stabilisator dran habe ist mir meine Kette nicht mehr abgesprungen. Zusätzlich schalte ich bei rasanten Trailabfahrten auf das mittlere Kettenblatt.



Ja bin auch grad zu dem schluss gekommen, das ein type 2 schaltwerk die perfekte lösung sein wird, da die NC-17 auch nur unten strafft.


----------



## Andi_85 (19. Mai 2014)

Da du auch dreifach fährst, wie schaut es denn bei dir mit der Kette aus wenn du vorne auf dem kleinsten Kettenblatt bist.
Bei meinem Maxxis Minion DHR II 2,4 schrabbelt dann die Kette am Reifen. 
Ist das bei dir auch so?


----------



## Deleted 229440 (19. Mai 2014)

@Andi_85 Hi, fahre 2-fach. Da schrabbelt nix, zusammen mit dem Schwalbe HD 2,4. Auf dem 2012er Jekyll war 2x10 von SRAM verbaut. Überlege gerade ob ein Zee oder ein XTR Shadow Plus nicht auch kompatibel mit SRAM Kasetten wäre - ist jedenfalls billiger und leichter. Hast Du da eine Ahnung? Jemand hat mal zu mir gesagt, man solle nicht mischen, man erspart sich unnötige Probleme. Aber 160 Eur für das X0 Typ2 ist schon eine Frechheit. Fun Fact: Mark Weir fährt auch XT/XTR an seinem Jekyll (zumindest noch vor ein paar Jahren als es noch kein Typ2 von SRAM gab)


----------



## Andi_85 (19. Mai 2014)

okay 2-fach kann nichts schrabbeln.  Ich frag mich nur die ganze Zeit ob dies von Anfang an so war oder jetzt erst durch den Minion kam. Muss ich mal testweise meinen alten FAT Albert aufziehen. 

Zwecks der Kompatibilität kann ich nichts dazu sagen. Da kenne ich mich nicht aus.


----------



## Deleted 229440 (19. Mai 2014)

Ja werde bei SRAM bleiben. Viel erfolg mit deinem Reifenproblem!


----------



## grey (19. Mai 2014)

Shimano Schaltwerk und Sram Kassette (oder Kette) ist kein Problem, Schalthebel/Schaltwerk solltest halt nicht mixen.

Zee würde ich nur bei 1x vorne fahren, ich bevorzuge SLX short (gs).


----------



## Celsius (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe jetzt nicht alle 254 Seiten zum Jekyll durchgelesen. Steinigt mich bitte nicht, wenn die Frage hier schon mal behandelt wurde.

Bei den ersten Jekyll-Modellen (ab 2004 glaub ich) war es ja so, dass das Oberrohr im Verhältnis zum Sitzrohr länger war.
Ist das bei den heutigen Modellen auch noch so?

Ich frage deshalb, weil ich mich auch für so ein Bike interessiere. Bin 188cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von ca. 92cm.
Mein Stumpjumper Hardtail hat eine Rahmengröße von 21 Zoll.

Wäre in diesem Fall Größe L (19 Zoll) beim Jekyll passend oder müsste ich da auch auf XL (21 Zoll) gehen? Probefahren kann ich die beiden Größen derzeit nicht.


----------



## sport.frei (21. Mai 2014)

Also ich fahr XL. Bei deiner Größe würde ich pers. noch L nehmen.


----------



## dkc-live (21. Mai 2014)

Ist es eigentlich möglich die Reverb Stealth im Jekyll unterzubringen? Bei mtbr gibt es ein Bild aber wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, hat er ein Loch gebohrt?


----------



## sport.frei (21. Mai 2014)

Bei meinem 2013er Alu Modell ist kein loch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duefi (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

Bin gerade dabei mein Jeykll neu aufzubauen. Der Rahmen wurde entlackt, alle Lager getauscht und die Schaltung auf 1x10 umgebaut. Schauts´euch mal an:


----------



## grey (22. Mai 2014)

Das ist wohl das schönste Jekyll das ich bisher gesehen habe, obwohl ich eigentlich kein RAW-Fan bin.
Schöne Arbeit. 


Irgendwie interessierts mich doch, Gebrauchtkauf oder einfach ein freiwilliger Verzicht auf die Garantie?


----------



## Duefi (22. Mai 2014)

Danke schön greyz. Hab mich am Bonbon Blau satt gesehen und da ich sowieso einen Komplettumbau geplant hatte, war die Entscheidung schnell getroffen.


----------



## dkc-live (23. Mai 2014)

Aber die Garantie ist dann ja futsch... Wolle mein Cannondale nach 6 Jahren auch neu Pulvern lassen. Hab beim demontieren 2 Risse gefunden. Und es war nicht das Erste. Die Handmade in USA sind einfach schlampig verarbeitet. Jedenfalls die letzten Baujahre. Montag kommt mein Jekyll dann kann ich sagen ob es sich gebessert hat.

Aber das Jekyll in Raw sieht schon GEIL aus. Hab ne Lefty 120 Coil in Raw die würde passen wie die Faust aufs Auge. Leider zu wenig FW


----------



## dkc-live (25. Mai 2014)

Mein Jekyll wird auch grad aufgebaut. Es ist endlich angekommen 

Das Unterrohr ist einfach so GEIL  Massiver geht ja kaum noch. Einfach männlich  Meine Freundin hat große Augen gemacht als sie es im Karton gesehen hat


----------



## dende24 (25. Mai 2014)

Celsius schrieb:


> Wäre in diesem Fall Größe L (19 Zoll) beim Jekyll passend oder müsste ich da auch auf XL (21 Zoll) gehen? Probefahren kann ich die beiden Größen derzeit nicht.



Ich bin auch 188/92 groß und fahre nen XL. Hab mich darauf wohler gefühlt. Nachteil: nicht so verspielt Vorteil: längerer Radstand = mehr Laufruhe


----------



## Matze. (28. Mai 2014)

> Einfach männlich  Meine Freundin hat große Augen gemacht als sie es im Karton gesehen hat



 Tja, und wenn das Teil erst mal ausgepackt ist...




> Ich bin auch 188/92 groß und fahre nen XL. Hab mich darauf wohler gefühlt. Nachteil: nicht so verspielt Vorteil: längerer Radstand = mehr Laufruhe



So ist es bei mir auch (190/90) ich könnte es mir nicht kleiner vorstellen.


----------



## becaked (5. Juni 2014)

Moin moin!

Demnächst gehöre ich nun auch zu den Jekyll-Fahrern. Ich habe mir das 2015er Jekyll 3 in M bestellt. Ich hoffe es kommt schnellst möglich, denn das Fahren auf meinem alten Canyon-Hobel macht mir jetzt nicht mehr so viel Spaß. Ich bin leider noch ein ziemlicher Laie.
Nun habe ich eine Frage zu den Bremsen des Jekylls, das sind die Magura MT2 dran und ich habe fast überall gelesen, dass die absoluter Mist sein sollen. Da nun bei Bike-Components die Avid Code im Angebot ist, dachte ich mir, ich "gönne" mir diese noch dazu. Nun weiß ich leider nicht, ob ich da die bereits verbauten 180er Scheiben verwenden kann oder ob ich da auch neue Scheiben dazu bräuchte? Kann mir da jemand von Euch weiterhelfen? Und wie schauts da mit Adaptern aus? Wäre klasse, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet!

Freundliche Grüße!
becaked


----------



## dende24 (8. Juni 2014)

becaked schrieb:


> Moin moin!
> 
> Demnächst gehöre ich nun auch zu den Jekyll-Fahrern. Ich habe mir das 2015er Jekyll 3 in M bestellt. Ich hoffe es kommt schnellst möglich, denn das Fahren auf meinem alten Canyon-Hobel macht mir jetzt nicht mehr so viel Spaß. Ich bin leider noch ein ziemlicher Laie.
> Nun habe ich eine Frage zu den Bremsen des Jekylls, das sind die Magura MT2 dran und ich habe fast überall gelesen, dass die absoluter Mist sein sollen. Da nun bei Bike-Components die Avid Code im Angebot ist, dachte ich mir, ich "gönne" mir diese noch dazu. Nun weiß ich leider nicht, ob ich da die bereits verbauten 180er Scheiben verwenden kann oder ob ich da auch neue Scheiben dazu bräuchte? Kann mir da jemand von Euch weiterhelfen? Und wie schauts da mit Adaptern aus? Wäre klasse, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet!
> ...



Neue Scheiben brauchst du nicht. Adapter weis ich grad nicht, ob die Hersteller untereinander kompatibel sind, aber ich GLAUBE nicht. Hinten Sollte der "alte" gehen. Der ist ja von C'dale
Aber probier sie doch erst mal aus und entscheide dann. Jeder hat ja andere Vorlieben. Bei mir im Freundeskreis wird von Shimano Deore bis XT alles gefahren und wir sind damit hoch zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## becaked (9. Juni 2014)

Danke für die Antwort! Ich werde sie erstmal ausprobieren, allein aus Kostengründen. Mein Händler meinte auch, dass wenn man sie richtig einbremst, sie absolut in Ordnung sind.


----------



## dkc-live (10. Juni 2014)

Ich weiß nicht was du wiegst. Aber um die Avids würde ICH persönlich einen Bogen machen. Alle auf unserer Bikerunde verkloppeln diese Dinger auf Ebay. Die angenehmen Geräusche sind immerwieder ein runninggag   Ich fahren mit meinen 76-78kg Fahrfertig Shimano XT 785 mit 180 mm Scheiben und bin superzufrieden.

Was anderes:
An alle die den X-Fusion P1-RL fahren:
Wenn das Fahrrad schaukelt wie ein Kamel. Lasst einfach Druck aus der  Negativkammer des Dämpfers. Die empfohle einstellung war eine Katastrophe. Ich fahre jetzt 265/65 psi und das Rad liegt super auf dem Trail.


----------



## dende24 (15. Juni 2014)

Freunde ich muss bei meiner Float 32 nen Ölwechsel machen. Jetzt ist die Frage, ob das Fox 10W öl okay ist oder ob es günstigere oder vllt sogar bessere alternativen gibt?


----------



## d-lo (16. Juni 2014)

dende24 schrieb:


> Freunde ich muss bei meiner Float 32 nen Ölwechsel machen. Jetzt ist die Frage, ob das Fox 10W öl okay ist oder ob es günstigere oder vllt sogar bessere alternativen gibt?


Bevor ich bei meiner Talas nen Ölwechsel gemacht hab, hatte ich mir die selbe Frage gestellt. Hab lang gesucht, und mir dann doch das Fox green gekauft, die Sucherei war mir zu blöd, nur damit ich 5 Euro spare. Dämpferseite ist jetzt Fox green drin, Talasseite Motoröl (open bath)


----------



## sport.frei (18. Juni 2014)

Habt ihr mir n tipp, wie ich mein Jekyll leiser bekomm? Das Ding ist soo laut. Ich weiß nicht mal genau, wo es her kommt. Ich glaub die Kabel scheppern am Rahmen!


----------



## dende24 (18. Juni 2014)

wenns die bowdenzughülsen bzw die bremsleitungen sind gibt es sone gummidinger von jagwire. wirken wunder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sport.frei (18. Juni 2014)

Kommen die dann zwischen Rahmen und Kabel rein? Muss ich mal schauen


----------



## dende24 (19. Juni 2014)

nein, die clipst du ganz einfach an das kabel http://www.bikeavenue.de/b2c/bilder...re-Rahmenschutzhuellen-fuer-Zughuellen-_2.jpg

jungs, was fahrt ihr für nen steuersatz wenn ihr tapered fahrt? werde auf kurz oder lang ne neue gabel benötigen... btw such ich dazu noch nen günstiges VR mit 20x110


----------



## dkc-live (19. Juni 2014)

Bei dr-cannondale.de gibt es einen günstigen tapered Steuersatz. Bei Resetracing einen teuren und qualitativ hochwertigen. Ich geh doch richt in der Annahme (habs bei mir nicht nachgemessen), dass cannondale wieder die eigenen Steuersatzmaße verwendet.


----------



## dende24 (19. Juni 2014)

Meinst du den?


----------



## dkc-live (19. Juni 2014)

http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/KP205 den. dein link geht nicht.

oder der
http://www.reset-racing.de/reset/steuer_index_1.htm#ctrlc2inch
*CTRL-C 2"* tapered

Nach meinen recherchen hat das Jekyll QHDST. Das heißt die Headshock lager werden direkt eingepresst. Das heißt wiederum 50.8mm.


----------



## dende24 (19. Juni 2014)

jap, den hatte ich eigentlich auch verlinkt. preislich okay, nur aktuell nicht lieferbar, aber noch drückt der schuh ja nicht. danke dir schonma!


----------



## sport.frei (20. Juni 2014)

dende24 schrieb:


> nein, die clipst du ganz einfach an das kabel http://www.bikeavenue.de/b2c/bilder...re-Rahmenschutzhuellen-fuer-Zughuellen-_2.jpg
> 
> jungs, was fahrt ihr für nen steuersatz wenn ihr tapered fahrt? werde auf kurz oder lang ne neue gabel benötigen... btw such ich dazu noch nen günstiges VR mit 20x110


Danke die kabelhüllen werd ich mal anschauen. VR hätt ich dir (das WTB Stryker aus meinem MX)


----------



## zymnokxx (20. Juni 2014)

mal eine Frage an die Experten: Ließe sich  der Cannondale-Dämpfer auch in anderen Bikes verbauen (z.B. Nicolai Ion 16) und dann ebenso die Vorzüge der 2 Dämpferstufen zu genießen?

Danke für Infos...


----------



## Maui_Jim (20. Juni 2014)

Nö, der fox-Dyad arbeitet auf Zug und nicht auf Druck. Ein sogenannter Pull-Shock-Dämpfer...


----------



## zymnokxx (20. Juni 2014)

pastajunkie schrieb:


> Nö, der fox-Dyad arbeitet auf Zug und nicht auf Druck. Ein sogenannter Pull-Shock-Dämpfer...


danke für die schnelle Antwort! Schade... das es nicht geht.
Welche Bikes kämen denn dann in Frage - außer Cannondale?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (20. Juni 2014)

Nein das funktioniert nicht.
Normale Dämpfer werden zusammengedrückt und der im Jekyll wird auseinandergezogen (Pullshock)


----------



## grey (20. Juni 2014)

ein selbstkonstruiertes um den Dämpfer herum wäre eine Möglichkeit..


----------



## Puls220 (20. Juni 2014)

Die älteren Scott Genius und das Ransom arbeiten auch mit Pull-Shock, ansonsten arbeiten praktisch alle mit Dämpfern auf Druck.

Vermutlich hat Cannondale das auch beabsichtigt...


----------



## John84 (20. Juni 2014)

Liegt daran, dass Peter Denk früher bei Scott war und vor ein paar Jahren bei Cannondale angeheuert hat. Seine Patente hat er mitgenommen.


----------



## sport.frei (21. Juni 2014)

Hey Jungs, was wiegen eure Jekylls eigentlich so. Hab meins heut mal an der Waage gehabt...15,2kg und dabei fast Originalzustand


----------



## John84 (21. Juni 2014)

Meins ist aktuell bei 14,5kg


----------



## Doozzer (21. Juni 2014)

13,6 bei mir.


----------



## sport.frei (21. Juni 2014)

Grobe Teileliste mit Gabel, LRS, Tubeless oder Schlauch, Teleskopsattelstütze oder nicht, Antrieb wäre hilfreich.


----------



## dkc-live (21. Juni 2014)

Jekyll 4 Alu.
Ritchey WCS Trail Flatbar 740 mm sehr leicht breit und 5mm Rise (240 gr -45 € hat 200gr zum Orginal gespart)
Cannondale Vorbau
XT Bremsen und Schalthebel
SLX 2-fach Kurbel, Schaltung, Kette und Bremsscheiben
Orginal Sram 1030 Kassette
Laufräder: Funworks AmRide25 + XT Naben + D-light Speichen + Alunippel (Leicht und günstig)
Gorilla Tape Tubelesskit mit WTB Moto Vigilante Reifen
Rock Shox Reverb 420 mm mit 125 mm Verstellweg
XFusion P1-RL Dämpfer (200gr leichter als der Fox)
RS Sektor mit RCT3 gepimpt
Ritchy Streem Pro Sattel (230 gr Leicht und hat ein Stahlgestell! Titangestelle brechen mir immer )
Time Atac Mx6 Pedale


Wiegt genau 14 kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dende24 (21. Juni 2014)

Aktuell irgendwo bei 15kg... wird aber noch einiges verändert. Demnächt kommt ne Lyrik, anderer LRS, neue Bereifung und sobald kaputt fliegt die Variostütze raus.

Mal was altes:
Schon oft diskutiert und den meisten wirds zum Hals raushängen... Die sch*** Kolbenstange.
Ich habe jetzt schon 200x den Reset gemacht, aber die Stange guckt immernoch 6-7mm raus. 
Schreibt mir doch mal bitte Eure vorgehensweise. Irgendwas muss ich ja falsch machen.


----------



## John84 (21. Juni 2014)

Jekyll 4 2012 M, Fox Dyad
RS Pike DPA RCT3
FlowEx mit Tune KingKong und D-Light
RQ 2.4 und MK 2.4 mit Conti Light Schläuchen
Antrieb komplett XT, 22-32-42, 11-36, Shadow+, MRP Triple Bash
Bremse: Zee mit rt86 Scheiben 203,180
Lenker: Spank Spike, gekürzt auf 740
Vorbau: Spank Spike 50mm
Kindshock Supernatural
SLR Kit Carbonio
Sixpack Icon
Ergon GA1 Evo


----------



## sport.frei (21. Juni 2014)

Hat jemand erFAHRungen mit den D'dale Flaschenhaltern? Mein alter Speci-Flaschenhalter ist gebrochen, jetzt muss ein neuer her. Halten die C'dale (zb. Logo Cage, Side Cage) die Flaschen auch richtig fest.


----------



## dende24 (21. Juni 2014)

sport.frei schrieb:


> Hat jemand erFAHRungen mit den D'dale Flaschenhaltern? Mein alter Speci-Flaschenhalter ist gebrochen, jetzt muss ein neuer her. Halten die C'dale (zb. Logo, side cage) die Flaschen auch richtig fest.



Hab einen aus Alu... Fahre ihn an meinen Crosser und da gehts oft heiß her


----------



## dkc-live (21. Juni 2014)

dende24 schrieb:


> Aktuell irgendwo bei 15kg... wird aber noch einiges verändert. Demnächt kommt ne Lyrik, anderer LRS, neue Bereifung und sobald kaputt fliegt die Variostütze raus.
> 
> Mal was altes:
> Schon oft diskutiert und den meisten wirds zum Hals raushängen... Die sch*** Kolbenstange.
> ...


Was für ein Reset? Dämpfer? Mein X-Fusion schaut auch 4-5mm raus.


----------



## Doozzer (22. Juni 2014)

Meine Parts plus Gewichte. Die Angaben mit dem Fragezeichen dahinter sind Werte aus der Gewichtsdatenbank der IBC. Der Rest ist weitestgehend selbstgewogen.

Gewogen: 13,6kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John84 (22. Juni 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Was für ein Reset? Dämpfer? Mein X-Fusion schaut auch 4-5mm raus.


Steht hier irgendwo im Thread, sind doch erst 256 Seiten. 
Kurzfassung für den Dyad: Ist in der Negativkammer mehr Druck als in der Positivkammer, verschieben sich die Trennscheiben und der Kolben schaut ein Stück raus.


----------



## dende24 (22. Juni 2014)

John84 schrieb:


> Steht hier irgendwo im Thread, sind doch erst 256 Seiten.
> Kurzfassung für den Dyad: Ist in der Negativkammer mehr Druck als in der Positivkammer, verschieben sich die Trennscheiben und der Kolben schaut ein Stück raus.



Jop, aber er schaut immer raus und ich bekomms mit nem Reset nicht hin. Also scheine ich irgendwas falsch zu machen... 



chorge schrieb:


> Du gehst ja quasi nach meiner "Anleitung" vor...
> Luft aus beiden Kammern raus.
> Negativ aufpumpen bis der Kolben draußen ist - kann auch zwei Hübe mehr sein.
> Positiv aufpumpen bis der Kolben wieder eingefahren ist.
> ...



so hab ichs gemacht nur, dass der kolben nicht wieder ganz einfährt wenn ich positiv aufpumpe.
nicht mal, wenn ich nur 4 bar auf negativ drauf bringe.


----------



## John84 (22. Juni 2014)

Da kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, meiner hatte das Problem zum Glück noch nicht. Frag doch mal bei Chorge nach, Einschicken wäre um die Zeit weniger toll.


----------



## dende24 (22. Juni 2014)

Einschicken kommt nicht in Frage. 
Vielleicht liest chorge das hier ja und äußert sich vllt auch dazu.
Hat jemand nen Plan wo man den x-fusion erwerben kann? so als Ersatzdämpfer ist das denk ich ne gute alternative.


----------



## Mr.Sound (22. Juni 2014)

Probiers mal mit Beide Kammern luftleer machen und dann die positiv Kammer geöffnet halten (weit rein drücken es müssen beide positiv kammern offen sein)und währenddessen aufm Bike hüpfen irgendwann wird es zischen und dann hast es geschafft. Irgendwo ist da luft hin wo sie nicht hin soll und diese musst du wieder an den Dichtungen vorbei drücken also ist da schon etwas Einsatz gefordert

Gruß Sven


----------



## dende24 (22. Juni 2014)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Probiers mal mit Beide Kammern luftleer machen und dann die positiv Kammer geöffnet halten (weit rein drücken es müssen beide positiv kammern offen sein)und währenddessen aufm Bike hüpfen irgendwann wird es zischen und dann hast es geschafft. Irgendwo ist da luft hin wo sie nicht hin soll und diese musst du wieder an den Dichtungen vorbei drücken also ist da schon etwas Einsatz gefordert
> 
> Gruß Sven



Ist das mit dem Reset-Adapter möglich oder muss ich die ganze Zeit mit nem Inbus bis Anschlag rein drücken?


----------



## Mr.Sound (22. Juni 2014)

Mit dem Adapter ist es viel einfacher  aber ordentlich feste drauf schrauben.

Gruß Sven und viel Erfolg


----------



## John84 (22. Juni 2014)

Schraub doch einfach das Ventil raus


----------



## dende24 (22. Juni 2014)

Hat nix gebracht. Habs 3x versucht, jetzt tun mir die Finger zu sehr weh.
Hab das Rad am Sattel gepackt und immer wieder hoch und runter gedrückt, aber habe kein Zischen vernommen :/
Mal schnell, mal langsam, mal mit mehr, mal mit weniger Hub...

btw 


Doozzer schrieb:


> Meine Parts plus Gewichte. Die Angaben mit dem Fragezeichen dahinter sind Werte aus der Gewichtsdatenbank der IBC. Der Rest ist weitestgehend selbstgewogen.
> 
> Gewogen: 13,6kg



Wie kann dein Rad denn fast 2kg weniger wiegen als meins? So viele andere teile hab ich gar nicht dran


----------



## Doozzer (22. Juni 2014)

Das kann ich dir nicht sagen. Habe es auch nur mit einer Kofferwaage gewogen, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die um ganze Kilogramm ungenau ist. 2kg wundert mich aber schon. Das Bike im Originalzustand hat schon nur 14,xx kg gewogen und ich habe paar Dinge getauscht und einige Hundertgramm dadurch gespart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sport.frei (22. Juni 2014)

Das Jekyll MX soll im Originalzustand 14,4 kg wiegen? Wie komm ich dann auf 15,2kg


----------



## John84 (22. Juni 2014)

Doozzer schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir nicht sagen. Habe es auch nur mit einer Kofferwaage gewogen, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die um ganze Kilogramm ungenau ist. 2kg wundert mich aber schon. Das Bike im Originalzustand hat schon nur 14,xx kg gewogen und ich habe paar Dinge getauscht und einige Hundertgramm dadurch gespart.



Das gleiche hab ich mir auch gedacht, meins sollte etwa gleich schwer wie deins sein. Muss mal eine andere Waage ausprobieren.


----------



## sport.frei (22. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## Puls220 (22. Juni 2014)

sport.frei schrieb:


> Das Jekyll MX soll im Originalzustand 14,4 kg wiegen? Wie komm ich dann auf 15,2kg



Cannondale gibt doch gar keine Gewichte an, oder? Aber prinzipiell sind Gewichte immer für kleinste Rahmengröße, ohne Pedale und mit ultraleichten OEM Reifen - so wenig Gummi dass man durchgucken kann... Wenn dann mal 'normale' Reifen geliefert und montiert werden sind es gleich ein paar hundert Gramm mehr... dafür auch nicht schon auf dem Weg zur Eisdiele Plattfuß


----------



## dende24 (22. Juni 2014)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Probiers mal mit Beide Kammern luftleer machen und dann die positiv Kammer geöffnet halten (weit rein drücken es müssen beide positiv kammern offen sein)und währenddessen aufm Bike hüpfen irgendwann wird es zischen und dann hast es geschafft. Irgendwo ist da luft hin wo sie nicht hin soll und diese musst du wieder an den Dichtungen vorbei drücken also ist da schon etwas Einsatz gefordert
> 
> Gruß Sven


 Haste noch nen wertvollen Hinweis zum Thema? Habs so gemacht wie gesagt, aber passierte leider nix :/


----------



## Mr.Sound (22. Juni 2014)

Nimm mal dein körpergewicht zur hilfe und nicht nur die Hände... ich bin wirklich aufm Sattel rumgehüpft. Dem Rahmen bzw dem Dämpfer wird nichts passieren. Kannst ja auch mal die Modis während dem komprimieren durchschalten. Ist bei mir halt schon länger her hat aber ewig gedauert bis es dann funktioniert hat, trotzdem besser als einzuschicken. Der Tipp mit dem Ventil bzw innenleben vom Ventil rausschrauben ist auch gut  soweit hatte ich damals nicht nachgedacht. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## dende24 (22. Juni 2014)

John84 schrieb:


> Das gleiche hab ich mir auch gedacht, meins sollte etwa gleich schwer wie deins sein. Muss mal eine andere Waage ausprobieren.



Hab mal gewogen... Mit XL Alurahmen bringt mein Bock 15kg auf die Waage.


----------



## Mr.Sound (22. Juni 2014)

Meins hatte 13.8kgmit 2ply Reifen 





Gruß Sven


----------



## Doozzer (22. Juni 2014)

Was kann man nochmal dagegen tun, wenn es knarzt beim Wackeln am Hinterrad? Hatte das irgendwo gelesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (23. Juni 2014)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Cannondale gibt doch gar keine Gewichte an, oder? Aber prinzipiell sind Gewichte immer für kleinste Rahmengröße, ohne Pedale und mit ultraleichten OEM Reifen - so wenig Gummi dass man durchgucken kann... Wenn dann mal 'normale' Reifen geliefert und montiert werden sind es gleich ein paar hundert Gramm mehr... dafür auch nicht schon auf dem Weg zur Eisdiele Plattfuß


Meine OEM Reifen am Jekyll 4 sind klasse. Verstärkte WTB mit 800gr das Stück. Meines erachtens perfekt für Touren.


----------



## kausbex (23. Juni 2014)

Doozzer schrieb:


> Was kann man nochmal dagegen tun, wenn es knarzt beim Wackeln am Hinterrad? Hatte das irgendwo gelesen...


 Prüfe die hinteren Lager auf Spiel und zieh die eventuell nach. Ansonsten hilft u.U. Silikonöl.


----------



## dkc-live (23. Juni 2014)

Mr.Sound schrieb:


> Nimm mal dein körpergewicht zur hilfe und nicht nur die Hände... ich bin wirklich aufm Sattel rumgehüpft. Dem Rahmen bzw dem Dämpfer wird nichts passieren. Kannst ja auch mal die Modis während dem komprimieren durchschalten. Ist bei mir halt schon länger her hat aber ewig gedauert bis es dann funktioniert hat, trotzdem besser als einzuschicken. Der Tipp mit dem Ventil bzw innenleben vom Ventil rausschrauben ist auch gut  soweit hatte ich damals nicht nachgedacht.
> 
> Gruß Sven


Ohhh man bin ich froh nicht den Fox Dämpfer zu haben  Schon bei der Lefty haben mich die Resets genervt. Die von Cannondale stehen echt auf Resets


----------



## John84 (23. Juni 2014)

Doozzer schrieb:


> Was kann man nochmal dagegen tun, wenn es knarzt beim Wackeln am Hinterrad? Hatte das irgendwo gelesen...


Hast du schon geprüft, ob die X-12-Achse richtig fest ist (20nm)? Laufrad in Ordnung?


----------



## dende24 (23. Juni 2014)

War heut beim Freundlichen... Da alle Resets nichts mehr bringen, geht er heute nochmal zurück. Aktuell sind 48h Rücklaufzeit.


----------



## d-lo (23. Juni 2014)

Servus liebe Jekyll-/Clamore-Fahrer,

ich suche für die Enduro-Singletrail-Schnitzeljagd im Ötztal vom 27.-29.6. (also nächstes Wochenende) noch einen Teampartner, da mir meiner kurzfristig absagen musste. Das Ganze ist eine wirklich lustige Spaßveranstaltung auf richtig schönen Trails, ideal für Jekyll oder Clamore. Hier gibt´s nähere Informationen zum Rennen: Schnitzeljagd

Ziel ist, motiviert und ambitioniert nicht Letzter zu werden, d. h. es soll nicht in Stress ausarten, aber auch keine Kaffeefahrt werden. Unter die Top 40 wäre schön, ist aber kein Muss, die Hauptsache ist der Spaß. Bin selber noch nicht ganz in Topform.

Auskennen tu ich mich in Sölden einigermaßen und war auch schon dreimal dabei (was aber keine Garantie ist, was das nicht-Verfahren angeht ;-)


Startgebühr sind 65 € p. P., Pension ist auch schon gebucht, wären 28 € pro Übernachtung im Doppelzimmer mit Frühstück. Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Freitag Spätnachmittag in Rosenheim wäre höchstwahrscheinlich auch möglich.


Bei Interesse oder Fragen einfach PN,


Bis dann

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dende24 (23. Juni 2014)

Dieses Jahr is leider schlecht, aber witzig hörts sich an. Is das jedes Jahr? Vllt komm ich dann nächstes mal runter


----------



## d-lo (23. Juni 2014)

Das ist jedes Jahr, leider muss man sich inzwischen schon sehr früh anmelden, so Ende Januar, weil immer mehr mitfahren wollen - verständlicherweise. Ist wirklich ein Riesenspaß


----------



## Puls220 (23. Juni 2014)

An die Selbstschrauber:

Brauch ich zum Lagerwechsel (zunächst nur Hauptschwinge) Spezialwerkzeug oder geht's auch so?

Bisher (an anderen bikes) bin ich mit Schraubzwinge, Steck-Aufsätzen vom Ratschenkasten und Holzleisten einigermaßen klargekommen.

Vor ca. einem Jahr wurden (auf Garantie) vom Händler alle Hinterbaulager getauscht. Unerfreuliches Knacken gibt der Bock leider regelmäßig von sich, aber am Samstag kam mir vom linken Schwingenhauptlager die Dichtscheibe des Kugellagers entgegen, so dass das ganze Ding offen und der Kugelkäfig sichtbar ist... 

*Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Voll- /Teilkeramiklagern? *Mir hat einer Stein und Bein geschworen, dass sein Hinterbau (anderes bike) seit der Umrüstung auf Keramik vollkommen wartungsfrei sei...

Irgendwie nervt mich der hohen Wartungsbedarf: Dämpfer 152€ + 6 Wochen Wartezeit, Hinterbau 45€ Montage +100+X für die Lager, wenn der Händler sie bei Cannondale bezieht...

@chorge: An Deinen Erfahrungen bei der Dämpferwartung wäre ich auch sehr interessiert - ich hab' mich lange mit einem unterhalten, der den Kram beruflich wartete und der war fest überzeugt, dass man den DYAD ohne sündteures CD-Spezialwerkzeug nicht wieder ohne Luftblase zusammenbekommt. Leider hat er den Service für DYAD aus dem Programm geschmissen, weil die Reklamationsquote zu hoch war. *Woher hast Du den Dichtungssatz für den DYAD bezogen? *Oder hast Du den alten weiterverwendet?


----------



## chorge (23. Juni 2014)

Ich hab die alten Dichtungen verwendet! Und ne Ölsauerei veranstaltet... Aber ansich war es kein Problem!


----------



## Celsius (23. Juni 2014)

Ich habe hier an meinem Jekyll an der oberen Schwinge auf beiden Seiten und unten drunter so kleine Risse entdeckt.
Kann von euch jemand einschätzen, ob es sich nur um einen Lackschaden handelt oder ob da evtl. die Schwinge an sich was abbekommen hat?
Oder ist da vielleicht irgendwas bekannt, dass es sich hier um eine kritische Stelle handelt?


----------



## chorge (23. Juni 2014)

Da es beide Seiten sind, gehe ich von Rissen aus! Diese Bilder dem Händler übergeben - wenn es gut läuft, reichen Cannondale die Bilder aus, um dir das Defekte Teil zu ersetzen...


----------



## dkc-live (23. Juni 2014)

Schwer zu sagen. Ich würde auf Garantie laufen lassen. Im Zweifel ersetzen die es.

Edit: Cannondale will:
Foto vom gesammten Fahrrad
Foto von der Risstelle
Scan der Rechnung
Foto vom Tretlager/Rahmennummer
So war es bei mir. Online Registrierung nicht vergessen


----------



## sport.frei (24. Juni 2014)

Nur interessehalber. Warum Foto vom Komplettrad? Wie mache ich die Online Registrierung?


----------



## dkc-live (24. Juni 2014)

Die wollen wahrscheinlich sehen ob du eine zu lange Gabel oder irgendwelchen anderen Schund verbaut hast.
http://www.cannondale.com/deu/warranty_registration/
Hier machst du die Registration. Die Räder werden auf deine EMail gespeichert. Find ich persönlich dumm, aber ist nunmal so.


Nur so am Rande. Ich habe nach dem 2ten Rahmenriss meine Garantie aufs Hardtail verloren. Das Rad hatte 25 tkm runter und wurde 7 Jahre nur im Gelände bewegt. Sie haben den Rahmen nur auf Kulanz getauscht weil mein alter Rahmen in einem schlechten Pflegezustand war wegen diverser Lackabplatzer . Guter Vorwand von Cannondale sich rauszureden. Da mein Jekyll jetzt nach 2 Wochen schonwieder die ersten Lackplatzer hat.


----------



## MakeMake (24. Juni 2014)

Celsius schrieb:


> Ich habe hier an meinem Jekyll an der oberen Schwinge auf beiden Seiten und unten drunter so kleine Risse entdeckt.
> Kann von euch jemand einschätzen, ob es sich nur um einen Lackschaden handelt oder ob da evtl. die Schwinge an sich was abbekommen hat?
> Oder ist da vielleicht irgendwas bekannt, dass es sich hier um eine kritische Stelle handelt?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 301095 Anhang anzeigen 301096



Ich hab genau das gleiche Problem. Hab es bei Biker&Boarder bereits vor über sechs Wochen reklamiert und immer noch keine Rückmeldung von Cannondale. Hat noch jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Wie lange dauert es in der Regel bis es anerkannt / getauscht wird? 
Das Bike (Jekyll HiMod1) war verdammt teuer, hier erwarte ich einen wesentlich besseren und schnelleren Service!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MakeMake (24. Juni 2014)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> cannondale ist da sehr fair - mir wurde der jekyll-alurahmen komplett ersetzt - haarrisse im bereich der hauptschwinge im lack, wobei es nachweislich nur der lack war - einmalig tauscht CD den rahmen auch nach lackfehlern aus! zumindest in österreich...


Wie lange hat es von der Reklamation bis zum Tausch gedauert? Ich warte nun schon über sechs Wochen! Hab einen deutlichen Riss in der Schwinge meines Jekylls HiMod1


----------



## dkc-live (24. Juni 2014)

Mein erstes Caffeine hat 3 Monate gebraucht. Mein jetztiges war mit 3 Wochen inkl. Stunk machen recht fix.


----------



## sport.frei (24. Juni 2014)

Da man jetzt vermehrt von Rissen hört, gibt's Stellen die ich öfters kontrollieren sollt?


----------



## dkc-live (24. Juni 2014)

Also mir ist noch keiner gebrochen. Das sieht man schon, wenn man 1 mal im jahr putzt


----------



## sport.frei (24. Juni 2014)

Passt! Ich putz 2x im Jahr!


----------



## Celsius (24. Juni 2014)

chorge schrieb:


> Da es beide Seiten sind, gehe ich von Rissen aus! Diese Bilder dem Händler übergeben - wenn es gut läuft, reichen Cannondale die Bilder aus, um dir das Defekte Teil zu ersetzen...



War heute mit dem Bike beim Händler. Er vermutete auch Risse, konnte es aber nicht mit Gewissheit sagen.
Es wurden vor Ort noch ein paar Bilder gemacht, welche jetzt an den zuständigen CD Vertreter geschickt werden. In ein paar Tagen soll ich eine erste Rückmeldung dazu erhalten. Also mal abwarten was passiert.


----------



## lahura (24. Juni 2014)

MakeMake schrieb:


> Ich hab genau das gleiche Problem. Hab es bei Biker&Boarder bereits vor über sechs Wochen reklamiert und immer noch keine Rückmeldung von Cannondale. Hat noch jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Wie lange dauert es in der Regel bis es anerkannt / getauscht wird?
> Das Bike (Jekyll HiMod1) war verdammt teuer, hier erwarte ich einen wesentlich besseren und schnelleren Service!!!


Auch bei Biker&Boarder reklamiert, riss in der Kettenstrebe.
Bilder, Rechnung und kurze Beschreibung zukommen lassen, 2 Wochen später war die neue da!

Grüße,
Mario


----------



## dende24 (26. Juni 2014)

Hey Freunde... 
Neue Gabel ist da. Ist das hier der richtige Gabelkonus für den Tange Seiki? 

http://www.cannondale-parts.de/Gabelkonus-15-Road


----------



## Puls220 (28. Juni 2014)

Zum Thema Hinterbau-Lager:

ich hab' länger recherchiert - es gibt passende Lager in besserer Ausführung als die Originallager von CD, sogenannte "vollkugelige" Lager - die haben keinen Kugellkäfig, dafür fast doppelt so viel Kugeln. Reibung und Maximaldrehzahl sind etwas schlechter, aber für den Hinterbau egal.

Dafür haben sie wegen der größeren Kontaktfläche deutlich höhere Tragfähigkeit und sollen deutlich länger halten. Rotwild verbaut solche ab Werk und die Kumpels fahren nach fast 3 Jahren hartem Dauereinsatz ohne Lagertausch noch ohne Probleme (bei allerdings auch anderen Lagerabmessungen).

Die günstigste Bezugsquelle, die ich gefunden hab' ist in den USA... 

http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id169.html

Schön wäre noch eine Ausführung in rostfrei (wie sie Rotwild verbaut) aber da konnte ich nix passendes finden.

Ansonsten steht noch der Tipp im Raum, vor der Montag vorsichtig eine Dichtscheibe mit einer Nadel o.ä. zu entfernen, das Lager anschließend randvoll mit Lagerfett zu machen, den Dichtring wieder drauf und dann so einzubauen, dass die manipulierte Dichtscheibe nach innen zeigt... 


Wir brauchen 4 x 6800 und 6 x 6802 - Preis ca. 50$ und damit günstiger als der Cannondal Satz und alle Bezugsquellen hier.
Versandkosten betragen stramme 40$ - deshalb lohnt es zusammen zu bestellen.

Ich werde mal 2 Satz für mich bestellen.

Wer hat Interesse? Abholung bei mir in Kronberg (Nähe Frankfurt), oder Weiterversand für ~2€.

Bei Interesse bitte PM an mich - die Bestellung soll Morgen rausgehen, weil ich nächste Woche unterwegs bin.

Gruß

Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (28. Juni 2014)

Mit Lagerfett hab ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht am Steuersatz. Der war genauso schnell wieder fest wie vorher. Wunder gewirkt hat Wälzlagerfett.   
Erstens lief der Steuersatz wieder butterweich, obwohl er fest war und zweitens läuft der immer noch butterweich nach über einem halben Jahr 

Auf dem deutschen Markt gibt es bestimmt auch noch alternativen zu dem Lieferanten aus Amerika. Das sind ja Standartlager, nicht so wie der Steuersatz.

Die Bike Areal Cologne in Köln Mühlheim verbaut z.b. nur Enduro Bearings. Hab mal vor Jahren da aus eigener Faulheit die Lager an meinem damaligen Yeti ASX wechseln lassen. Auf lange Zeit konnte ich die jetzt nicht unbedingt testen, da ich den Frame dann verkauft habe und das Jekyll folgte, laufen tun die Lager wohl aber immer noch gut.

 Evt. mal dort anfragen, die Enduro Lager waren dort in Massen vorrätig.


----------



## JohVir (1. Juli 2014)

Hi, also ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem als ich von Avid auf Shimano gewechselt bin. Scheiben hatte ich neue gekauft, denke aber dass es auch mit den alten gegangen wäre. Müsstest du mal schaun wie stark die Scheiben sind. Evtl klappt das nicht ideal aber geht bestimmt. Die Adapter konnte ich weiter verwenden musste aber zusätzlich zwei Scheibchen unterlegen. Hast Du die Code schon gekauft? Nach meiner Erfahrung würde ich die die Saint empfehlen. Das sind die besten Stopper die ich bis jetzt hatte. Gruß


----------



## Andi_85 (4. Juli 2014)

Ich weiß man kann dies auf den Bilder nicht deuten. Aber vielleicht kann mir doch jemand Hoffnung geben und sagen das dies nur ein Lackriss ist.

Falls nicht, wie schnell ist CannondalE mit Austausch von Rahmenteilen. Mit dem Bike soll es am 18. Juli auf einen Alpencross.

Der "Riss" ist an der Quer-Strebe vom Hinterreifen.

Bin gerade kurz vor einem Herzinfarkt. 

Grüße


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (5. Juli 2014)

Falls du es wirklich wissen möchtest, musst du den lack an der stelle entfernen. Oder der gang zum Händler halt. K.p. wie das dann aber mit der Garantie aussieht. 

Sollte der lack nur betroffen sein, kannst du dir über deinen Händler den entsprechenden korrekturstift ordern.


----------



## Andi_85 (6. Juli 2014)

Hab es gestern zum Händler gebracht. Konnte aber auch nicht sagen ob Riss oder nicht.
Rufen aber morgen bei Cannondale an.
Weiß jemand wie Cannondale in solchen Situationen (Transalp in 2 Wochen) reagiert?

Sind die da eventuell kulant und schicken so ne Strebe sofort raus?

Und weiß jemand was so ne Strebe kosten würde, falls ich mir einfach so erst ne neue bestellen
würde und das mit der Garantie dann danach durchführe.

Oder hätte mir eventuell jemand ne Kettenstrebe (Alu) die er nicht mehr braucht? 

Kann schon seit Freitag nicht mehr schlafen


----------



## Sagatasan (10. Juli 2014)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Hab es gestern zum Händler gebracht. Konnte aber auch nicht sagen ob Riss oder nicht.
> Rufen aber morgen bei Cannondale an.
> Weiß jemand wie Cannondale in solchen Situationen (Transalp in 2 Wochen) reagiert?
> 
> ...




meine erfahrung ist, das CD den Rahmen komplett austauscht - sogar wenn es nur ein lackriss ist! 
wegen lackrissen wird der rahmen aber nur 1x ausgetauscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (11. Juli 2014)

Thema Dämpfer: seit ich Anfang der Saison meinen Dämpfer mal wieder bei Toxo zum Service hatte, verhält er sich deutlich anders: Wenn ich früher von Climb nach Full-travel umgeschaltet hab' konnte ich richtig spüren, wie das Heck ein Stück absackt (=> Änderung der Winkel etc.) Seit dem Service spür ich da nix mehr, das Ding gibt halt mehr Federweg frei... Laut Service -Doku wurden Dichtungen getauscht und das Innenleben aktualisiert...

Hat jemand was Ähnliches beobachtet? So wie das Umschalten jetzt an meinem Jekyll arbeitet, scheint es ziemlicher Overkill - Remote-Plattform wirkt ähnlich und ist viel simpler :-/


----------



## sport.frei (11. Juli 2014)

Falls jemand n Jekyll MX Rahmen in XL sucht, PN an mich..!
Gern auch Tausch gegen 2015er XL Rahmen!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (11. Juli 2014)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Thema Dämpfer: seit ich Anfang der Saison meinen Dämpfer mal wieder bei Toxo zum Service hatte, verhält er sich deutlich anders: Wenn ich früher von Climb nach Full-travel umgeschaltet hab' konnte ich richtig spüren, wie das Heck ein Stück absackt (=> Änderung der Winkel etc.) Seit dem Service spür ich da nix mehr, das Ding gibt halt mehr Federweg frei... Laut Service -Doku wurden Dichtungen getauscht und das Innenleben aktualisiert...
> 
> Hat jemand was Ähnliches beobachtet? So wie das Umschalten jetzt an meinem Jekyll arbeitet, scheint es ziemlicher Overkill - Remote-Plattform wirkt ähnlich und ist viel simpler :-/


Die verpassen den alten Dämpfern die neue Abstimmung, welche in den aktuellen Jekyll Dyads angewendet werden.


----------



## Puls220 (11. Juli 2014)

Irgendwie ist damit der ursprüngliche Ansatz im Eimer - hoffentlich hält er jetzt wenigstens länger...


----------



## Frankentourer (11. Juli 2014)

Die mit dem Vergleich der Dynads: Könnt ihr mal etwas genauer auf die Abstimmungsänderung eingehen? Auch was veränderte Schnelligkeit und Sitzposition betrifft. Glaube das ist für viele wichtig wenn sie den Service machen lassen wollen (würde ihn sonst nur mit Option die Shims zu lassen abgeben)


----------



## Puls220 (12. Juli 2014)

Aus meiner Sicht lässt sich Da nicht mehr viel sagen:

Die Schnelligkeit lässt sich für mich mit 6 Wochen Unterbrechung nicht mehr vergleichen - da die Dämpfung aber immer relativ zur Federhärte wirkt und ich nicht extrem leicht bin (= hoher Luftdruck), empfand ich den Dämpfer zu keinem Zeitpunkt überdämpft, außer vielleicht bei sehr niedrigen Außentemperaturen.

Die reine Sitzposition ändert sich durch den Dämpfer doch eh nicht - vorher ist halt der Hinterbau etwas "eingesackt" beim Umschalten, dann war das Tretlager ein paar Millimeter tiefer und die Winkel geringfügig flacher - dieser Effekt fällt halt komplett weg, man sitzt "weiter ausgefedert" auf dem Bike. Wenn das Umschalten nicht so schlagartig erfolgt wäre, hätte ich es vom Fahrverhalten wahrscheinlich nicht gemerkt. Den Leuten, die minimale Fahrwerksunterschiede mit viel blumigen Worten im Fahrverhalten umschreiben misstraue ich ohnehin ein wenig... oder mein Hintern ist halt komplett unsensibel.

Vermutlich steht im neuen Tune (da sollte sich mehr als nur die Shims geändert haben) dafür mehr Federweg zur Verfügung, da der Federweg ja quasi "weiter ausgefedert" beginnt und das Jekyll 2015 auch mit 160mm angegeben ist.

Wenn der DYAD dann mal wenigstens 2-3 Jahre ungewartet einsatzfähig ist, ohne das die Kolbenstange rausschaut, geht die Sache für mich in Ordnung, wobei sich schon die Frage stellt, wozu dann ein 700 Gramm Spezialdämpfer verbaut werden muss, den Kein Ar$ch außer Toxo mehr warten will/kann. Am neuen Genius LT kann man per Remote zwischen Climb/Trail/DH wählen (über Druckstufe) und erreicht mit weniger Aufwand und Einschränkungen einen ganz ähnlichen Effekt.


----------



## sport.frei (12. Juli 2014)

Hast du jetzt 160mm am Heck?


----------



## Puls220 (12. Juli 2014)

sport.frei schrieb:


> Hast du jetzt 160mm am Heck?



Schwer zu sagen ohne jetzt großen Messaufwand zu betreiben. Auch denkbar, dass die 2015er Jekyll wg. der geänderten Rahmenabmessungen mehr Federweg haben.

Voll eingefedert hinterlässt der Hinterreifen noch Kampfspuren am Sitzrohr, aber der Flow Modus ist halt in Grundstellung jetzt genauso weit ausgefedert wie der Climb-Modus - schon denkbar, dass da 5-10mm mehr zusammenkommen...


----------



## sport.frei (12. Juli 2014)

Wieviel mm SAG fährt ihr eigentlich?
Genau nach Gewichtstabelle hab ich nur 15mm SAG.
2-3 Stufen unter meinem Gewicht sind's dann gute 20mm.
Leider kann bei dem Pull-Shock-Dämpfer nicht wie bei nem "Normalem Dämpfer" der verbrauchte Federweg per O-Ring abgelesen werden.


----------



## grey (12. Juli 2014)

Den SAG Indikator kp200, kann man vor allem dafür verwenden herauszufinden wieviel fw man nutzt.. Dafür ist er ganz brauchbar, zum SAG ablesen ist der etwas zu ungenau mmn.
Ich würds nach Gefühl abstimmen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sport.frei (12. Juli 2014)

Fährst du in pos. und neg. Kammer auch weniger Druck als angegeben? Wie wird der SAG indicator zum "genutztem FW" benutzt? Dreht der sich nicht wieder zum Ausgangspunkt zurück? Ich hab keinen SAG Indicator, deshalb weiß ich nicht, wie der überhaupt funktioniert. Aber ich würd schon gern wissen, wieviel FW auf den Touren verbraucht werden. Einfach um weiter optimieren zu können.


----------



## grey (12. Juli 2014)

Ich fahr das claymore gar nicht mehr, bin aber damals auch ungefähr eine Zeile unterhalb gewesen.
Der SAG Indikator dreht sich nicht zurück, zeigt den max genutzten fw an bis man ihn selbst zurück dreht.


----------



## Puls220 (12. Juli 2014)

Der Sag-Indikator ist ein Schleppzeiger, der die maximale Einfederung nachvollziehbar macht - genau wie sonst ein O-Ring.

Irgendwer hat hier im Forum mal eine passende Skala als PDF zu Ausdrucken eingestellt.


----------



## grey (12. Juli 2014)

Ups, Kp188 ist wohl der für das jekyll, der kp200 war ja der fürs claymore..


----------



## sport.frei (12. Juli 2014)

Okay, dann werd ich mir das Teil wohl kaufen.
Zum einstellen/nullen dann druck ablassen und kompl einfedern, stand des sagmeter markieren und nach dem fahren überprüfen, wieviel weg noch bis zur Markierung übrig ist. Druck (pos. und neg.) soweit reduzieren, bis der komplette FW gebraucht wird. Etwas Reserve für Fahrfehler übrig lassen.


----------



## Mr.Sound (12. Juli 2014)

Bringt doch nix... der eine hängt mehr über der front der andere überm Heck. Cannondale sagt 40% solange es nicht spürbar durchschlägt ist alles cool. Am besten testest du ins Flat da schlägt der Dämpfer schneller durch als das doppelte an höhe in die schräge. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## sport.frei (12. Juli 2014)

Weiß jemand, wo ich diesen sag indicator herbekomme?


----------



## Maui_Jim (12. Juli 2014)

Is nicht genau der, aber fast...
http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epag..._DE/?ObjectID=21469179&ViewAction=ViewProduct


----------



## Andi_85 (14. Juli 2014)

So neue Kettenstrebe bekommen. Die unterscheidet sich zwar farblich ganz leicht von meinem blauen Rahmen von 2011, 
aber immerhin ist der Alpencross gerettet.  Oder würdet ihr dies beanstanden?

Wie schaut es eigentlich bei so einem Garantieaustausch aus? 
Muss ich wirklich selbst die Einbaukosten (45€) übernehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 105338 (17. Juli 2014)

*Echtzeit – Sagmeter  (5 Cent Lösung)*
Das Sattelrohr schiebt die Kabelbinder je nach Einfederung an den Sitzstreben entlang. Man muss ein bisschen mit der Stärke und der Spannung der Kabelbinder probieren. (eher 3 kräftige Kabelbinder). Wenn zu straff: bleiben sie stecken und zeigen zu wenig an. Wenn zu schlaff: verrutschen sie leicht.
Man hat mit dieser Methode den Vorteil, daß man sich an den Durchschlag herantasten kann. Die Abstimmung ist dann an die jeweilige individuelle Fahrweise angepasst und man nützt wirklich den vollen Federweg.


----------



## sport.frei (17. Juli 2014)

Coole Idee!


----------



## dende24 (17. Juli 2014)

Interessant. Habe meins noch zerlegt im Keller. Wenn ich es zusammen baue werd ichs mal probieren! Hatte ihn vor Kurzem beim Service. Allerdings stand nur drauf, dass die Dichtungen gewechselt wurden.


----------



## MasterJD (23. Juli 2014)

hier mal meins mit ca. 13.6


----------



## saturno (23. Juli 2014)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> So neue Kettenstrebe bekommen. Die unterscheidet sich zwar farblich ganz leicht von meinem blauen Rahmen von 2011,
> aber immerhin ist der Alpencross gerettet.  Oder würdet ihr dies beanstanden?
> 
> Wie schaut es eigentlich bei so einem Garantieaustausch aus?
> Muss ich wirklich selbst die Einbaukosten (45€) übernehmen?





da soll der händler den betrag von c-dale einfordern..... mehr wie ablehnen können sie es nicht


----------



## Lawbringer (24. Juli 2014)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin seid zwei Wochen Besitzer eines Jekyll 4 2011 Größe L. Ich bin total glücklich mit dem Bike. Selbst die Zicke von Dyad habe ich in den Griff bekommen.

Mir fehlt aber noch eine Variosattelstütze. Ich bin mir dabei total unsicher welche Größe ich nehmen soll.

Durchmesser 31.6 aber welche Länge? 

Ich habe schon zuviel gelesen denke ich, vielleicht hat ja einer noch einen Tip.
Welche Marke ist da zweitrangig.

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (24. Juli 2014)

ISt immer einer Frage des Budgets.

Die Länge der Stütze kommt auf deinen Sattelauszug an.


----------



## Mr.Sound (24. Juli 2014)

Ich hätte da noch ne Ks Dropzone mit 285mm 125mm hub... wenn sie dir reicht melde dich per PN 

Gruß Sven


----------



## kausbex (24. Juli 2014)

@Lawbringer

Ich fahre bei meinem 2012 Jekyll 3, Größe M eine *Rockshox Reverb **31.6 x 420mm / 125mm Eintauchtiefe.
Habe den Remotehebel für die Reverb rechts montiert und den Remote für den Dyad nach links umgebaut.
Die Leitungsführung (eine Runde um das Sattelrohr) habe ich mir auf den Bildern von Jerome Clementz abgeschaut.*
http://www.i-mtb.com/jerome-clementz-cannondale-bike-check/




*Das gibt dann keine "blöde" Schlaufe beim Einfahren der Stütze!
Eigentlich ist es ein Unding das Jekyll ohne verstellbare Sattelstütze anzubieten...
Möchte das Teil nie wieder hergeben!*

*Gruß Kausbex*


----------



## kausbex (24. Juli 2014)

Nachtrag: Bild von meinem Jekyll in Südtirol:


----------



## dkc-live (24. Juli 2014)

Ich habe die hleiche aber ohne die Wickeltaktik  Funktioniert auch. Man muss nur die Wippe abkleben.


----------



## sport.frei (24. Juli 2014)

Schade das der Dyad Hebel nicht unterm Lenker ist, so wäre er besser geschützt.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (24. Juli 2014)

sport.frei schrieb:


> Schade das der Dyad Hebel nicht unterm Lenker ist, so wäre er besser geschützt.


... eventuell so?


----------



## sport.frei (24. Juli 2014)

Ja Top. Hätt ich auch mal genau nachdenken können...


----------



## Jekyll500 (28. Juli 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob die Dyad Dämpfer egal in welchem Bike mit 50mm Dämpferhub immer gleich aufgebaut/geshimed sind?
Muss man beim Service von Toxo angeben für welches Bike der Dämpfer ist? Wenn der wirklich auf den 2015-er Tune geändert wird, hoffe ich zumindest keine Verschlechterung der Performance zu haben (Bei mir Trigger 29-1). Derzeit ist weder die Kolbenstange zu sehen, noch merke ich eine verschlechterung der Performance, allerdings ist er schon seit 1,5 Jahren im Einsatz...warten bis Ende der Saison, oder sogar auf Anfang 2015?


----------



## chorge (29. Juli 2014)

Never Touch a Running System!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (29. Juli 2014)

Hey ich habe mir jetzt einen Sag Indikator gekauft und habe jetzt einen über. Neu und Orginal verpackt. Für 12 € inkl. Versand würde er den Besitzer wechseln.
Ich bin vorher viel zu wenig Sag gefahren. Jetzt fühlt sich das Rad viel plüschiger an


----------



## Jekyll500 (29. Juli 2014)

chorge schrieb:


> Never Touch a Running System!!


Alles klar ;-) Also macht keiner von euch präventiv mal einen Service bei den Federelementen, so jedes Jahr mal?

Das Dämpferservice hätte mich eher interessiert wegen dem eventuellen "Upgrade" auf den 2015 Tune, was auch immer der bringt.


----------



## JackRackam (29. Juli 2014)

Fahre auch noch mit vollster Zufriedenheit seit Beginn. Denke aber ein Ölwechsel wäre sicher mal nötig.
@chorge: Oder wie sah das Öl aus nach Gebrauch. Du hast ja selber gewartet.


----------



## chorge (29. Juli 2014)

Da war der Dämpfer noch fast neu... Sorry... Aber ich glaub kaum, dass da viel Abrieb drin entsteht.
Macht Toxo den Umbau auf 15er Tune?! Glaub ich kaum...


----------



## Deleted 105338 (29. Juli 2014)

Mein Dämpfer funktionierte tadellos 5.000km / 145.000 Höhenmeter. Erst dann schaute die Kolbenstange raus und habe dann ein Service machen lassen. Winter 2013/14


----------



## Jekyll500 (29. Juli 2014)

Ein paar Seiten vorher hab ich die Aussage gefunden, dass wohl der Dämpfer einen neuen Tune bekommt beim Service und sich dann bei Flow/Climb Modus etwas anders verhält.

Danke auch an Biwoncka, ich werde jetzt mal diese Saison fertig fahren, dann bin ich zwar noch immer nicht auf deiner Kilometerleistung aber mit den Höhenmetern nicht so schlecht dabei und im Frühjahr lass ich dann bei Gabel und Dämpfer den Service machen, sofern diese bis dahin tadellos funktionieren.
Da Fox beim Service die Buchsen scheinbar nicht tauscht, kann ich dann ja auch die Huber Bushings verbauen, auch wenn das eher eine optische als eine funktionelle Sache wird :-D


----------



## fknobel (29. Juli 2014)

Die Huber-Bushings sind alles andere als eine optische Verbesserung.


----------



## sport.frei (29. Juli 2014)

Evtl rüst ich auch mit Huber Buchsen auf. Hat die Maße grad jemand zur Hand? Und sollte das Montage-Wkz mitbestellt werden?


----------



## Jekyll500 (29. Juli 2014)

Bei mir laufen auch die originalen Bushings noch ganz gut und bei den paar Grad die sich ein Dämpfer bewegt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich hier Performancetechnisch etwas verändert. Habt ihr dabei auch die Dämpferschrauben getauscht, welche ja auch ein wenig verschleißen? Die sind ja Schweineteuer bei DrCd -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui_Jim (29. Juli 2014)

sport.frei schrieb:


> Evtl rüst ich auch mit Huber Buchsen auf. Hat die Maße grad jemand zur Hand? Und sollte das Montage-Wkz mitbestellt werden?



Steht hier...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10404442#post10404442
Das Montagtool erleichtert es dir ungemein...
Und ja, es verändert sich Performancetechnisch einiges. Am Besten testen.
Der Unterschied Vorher-Nachher bei mir war bombig, wobei ich sagen muß, das die alten Buchsen echt fertig waren.
Es hat jemand mal Bilder von den fertigen Buchsen hier im Fred eingestellt, genauso sahen meine auch aus...


----------



## JackRackam (30. Juli 2014)

Wenn die Buchsen "fertig" sind , d.h. Dämpferaugengleitlager und Buchse fest sitzen kann man auch die bestehenden Gleitlager im Dämpferauge mit feinstem (!) Schleifpapier glätten und dies bei den Alubuchsen auch tun. Dann mit Lagerfett einschmieren. Dann tut es auch wieder ne Weile. (... bis die Huber Buchsen dann da sind ;-) )


----------



## chorge (30. Juli 2014)

Falls jemand sein Jekyll aufrüsten will: ich hätte noch ne 180er Totem SoloAir zu verkaufen! Kann (soweit ich weiß) mit Spacern auf 160/170mm abgesenkt werden! 
Natürlich in 1.5"


----------



## tobo78 (5. August 2014)

meine fox tales 32 hat mal heut wieder rumgezigt 
da ich nächste woche nach Davos oder St Moritz geh muß ich mir ne neue zulegen sonst kann ich gleich daheim bleiben 

hab ein jekyll himod2 von 2012   
was ist zur seit das maß der dinge (ca 800 euronen stehen zur verfügung)
was für eine könnt ihr mir empfehlen und in welchem istore dann bestellen

gruß


----------



## John84 (5. August 2014)

Pike oder Mattoc, da machst du mit beiden wenig verkehrt


----------



## chorge (5. August 2014)

Hätte ich auch gesagt! Aber dazu braucht's dann unbedingt noch den Steuersatzreducer auf 1 1/8 oben!!! Und nen Vorbau!
Alternativ nach ner 1.5 Lyrik SoloAir, Coil oder U-Turn Ausschau halten. Dann benötigst du aber noch ein 20mm Vorderrad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (6. August 2014)

Kurze Frage... bin was faul in den tiefen des Threads zu suchen 

Jetzt will ich in den kommenden Wochen mal die Lager am Hinterbau tauschen. Welche Lager brauch ich und welchen Hersteller könnt ihr empfehlen? Das Set von Cannondale scheint mir was zu überteuert.


----------



## kausbex (6. August 2014)

Da ich mir die "wesentlichen" Infos aus dem Thread in einer extra Datei gesichert habe hier die Info bzgl. Hinterbaulager:
6Stk Breite 5mm; Aussendurchm. 24mm; Innendurchmesser 15mm genannt: 61802-2RSR
4Stk. Breite: 5mm, Aussendurchmesser 19mm; Innendurchmesser 10mm genannt: 61800-2RSR

Habe aber noch keinen Lagerwechsel durchgeführt, kann also nicht sagen ob das wirklich funktioniert...

Unter http://www.cannondale-parts.de/Lagerkit-Hinterbau-Jekyll findest Du das Angebot bei dr. cannondale


----------



## kausbex (6. August 2014)

Hier noch ein Auszug aus der Lagerbeschreibung:
Das Nachsetzzeichen 2RS hinter der Typennummer weist auf zwei beidseitig angebrachte Dichtscheiben hin. Diese Dichtungen, die aus kautschukummantelten Stahlblecharmierungen bestehen, und am Innenring mit einer Dichtlippe abschließen, haben eine hohe Schutzwirkung gegen Schmutz und Feuchtigkeit. Das synthetische Kautschukmaterial ist gegen eine Vielzahl aggressiver Medien beständig. Beidseitig abgedichtete Rillenkugellager des Herstellers UBC sind lebensdauerbefettet, daher wartungsfrei.

Da es "normale" Industrielager sind kannst Du die auch deutlich günstiger im I-net bestellen. z.B. bei http://www.agrolager.de/index.php?cPath=21_41
Gruß kausbex


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (6. August 2014)

Ich habe mich mal was schlau gemacht. Die Lager gibt es auch von Enduro Bearings.

Hier mal nach 6802-LLB-MAX und 6800-LLU-MAX suchen.

Ich komme für ein Set aus 6x 6802-LLB-MAX und 6800-LLU-MAX auf 49,40 $ ( entspricht ~ 38,5 Euro ). Wesentlich günstiger als das Set von Cannondale.

Ich habe mal vor ein paar Jahren die Lager an meinem Yeti ASX auf die Enduro Bearings gewechselt und fand die super.

Die Versandkosten betragen aber ~ 31,5 Euro. Was aber immer noch günstiger ist, wie die Lager anderswo in Deutschland zu kaufen.

Hat jemand ebenfalls Interesse sich auch so ein Set zuzulegen? Könnte dann mehr Lager bestellen und wir teilen uns die Versandkosten! Bezahlen würde ich über PayPal, da kann sich der Umrechnungskurs aber täglich ein wenig ändern, deswegen nur die ungefähren Angaben in Euros.

1 Set (incl. Versand) ~ 70 Euro
2 Sets (incl. Versand) ~ 54,25 Euro
3 Sets (incl. Versand) ~ 49 Euro
4 Sets (incl. Versand) ~ 46,37 Euro
5 Sets (incl. Versand) ~ 44,8 Euro
....
14 Sets (incl. Versand) ~ 40 Euro

Würde sich also ab 3 Sets schon lohnen und man spart ca. 20 Euro. Die Lager würde ich dann direkt weiterverschicken, da kann man nochmal so 2 Euro dazurechnen unversichert im Umschlag.

Gebt mir mal Bescheid, falls jemand mitbestellen möchte. Hat auch noch ein paar Tage Zeit. Rest klären wir dann per PM.


----------



## dkc-live (6. August 2014)

Genau ihr braucht die Orginalen oder die von Enduroforkseals. Es hat folgenden Grund: Das sind vollkuglige Lager und somit Spezialanfertigungen. Die haben mehr Kugeln und damit eine höhere Traglast aber eine niedrigere Umlaufgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## Puls220 (6. August 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Genau ihr braucht die Orginalen oder die von Enduroforkseals. Es hat folgenden Grund: Das sind vollkuglige Lager und somit Spezialanfertigungen. Die haben mehr Kugeln und damit eine höhere Traglast aber eine niedrigere Umlaufgeschwindigkeit.



Ich hatte schon einen Lagertausch (auf Garantie) beim Händler durchgeführt - die Austauschlager waren definitiv nicht vollkugelig (obwohl angeblich über Cannondale bezogen).


Beim Import aus den Staaten kommt Mehrwertsteuer und ggf. noch Zoll drauf - zusammen mit den gesalzenen Versandkosten sind die Lager dann nicht mehr wirklich günstig.


Nach langer Suche hab' ich einen UK ebay-Shop gefunden, der vollkugelige Lager verteibt:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261540367585  Bestellung war total problemlos, verbaut sind sie noch nicht.

Zum Lagertausch empfiehlt sich noch das KP169 von Cannondale


----------



## kausbex (6. August 2014)

Habe mir eben mal die Lager bei Enduro Bearings genauer betrachtet.
Auf der Homepage gibt es einen Link zu Tech Docs http://endurobearings.com/tech/
Wenn ich dort auf den Link mit Max Bearings http://endurobearings.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/New-PL0-Full-MaxBearings.pdf klicke erschient ein pdf. Die static capacity für das S6802 2RS ist mit 175lbs angegeben. Bei Umrechnung von 175lbs in Newton (lbs x 4,45 = N) komme ich auf 778,75N. Auf der Herstellerseite der Rillenkugellager findet sich bei der Beschreibung folgendes:
"Rillen-Kugellager 61802-2RS ISB 15x24x5 beidseitig abgedichtet.  Fabrikat: *ISB, *Bohrung: *15* mm, Aussendurchmesser: *24* mm, Breite: *5* mm, Tragzahl dyn.: *1,53* kn, Tragzahl stat.: *0,79* kn, Gewicht: *0,0074* kg, Alte Bezeichnung. *6802-2RS.*"
Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist die static capacity das Gleiche wie die Tragzahl stat!?
Somit sehe ich, ausser beim Preis, keinen Unterschied der Lager!?
Auf Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Enduro-6802-2...2-6980122?ie=UTF8&refRID=1GVXVCD47MNF6ZASJG63
findet sich folgendes Bild: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




und die Artikelbezeichnung lautet: Enduro 6802 2Rs Enduro Max Cartridge, Id=15 Od=24 W=5


----------



## dkc-live (6. August 2014)

Die MAX bzw LLU haben eine höhere Tragzahl. Die sind scheinbar nicht alle im Techsheet drinne. Das die Standard Lager das selbe tragen ist ja klar.


----------



## kausbex (6. August 2014)

Beitrag gelöscht.


----------



## Puls220 (6. August 2014)

Ich hab' gelesen, dass beispielsweise Rotwild vollkugellige Lager in rostfreier Ausführung verwendet und damit (und in Verbindung mit Konstruktion und Dimensionierung) sehr lange Lebensdauern erzielt.

Hat jemand sowas mal in unseren Abmessungen gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kausbex (6. August 2014)

Auf der Enduro Bearings Seite steht dazu folgendes:
Edelstahl hat 20% weniger Lastkapazität als 52100 Chromstahl welcher in den meisten unserer Lager verwendet wird, dafür aber mit einer weit überlegenen Korrosionsbeständigkeit.

Chromstahl ist, soweit mir bekannt, ja auch korrosionsbeständig.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (6. August 2014)

Zum Thema Zoll... solange man unter 150 € Warenwert bleibt, muss man nur die Mehrwertsteuer nachzahlen. Wären also 4 Lagersätze. Immer noch günstiger wie Originale von CD, welche Standartware sind.

Man muss auch etwas Glück haben. Bin schon einige Male durchgerutscht


----------



## kausbex (6. August 2014)

Wenn es wirklich die Enduro Bearings sein müssen, gibt es die auch bei http://cosmicsports.de/
Unter http://cosmicsports.de/shops/info die Postleitzahl eingeben und den nächstgelegenen Shop finden
Den Katalog gibt es unter http://evkatalog.cosmicsports.de/
Ab Seite 214 ist die gesamte Produktpalette von Enduro Bearings aufgelistet.


----------



## kausbex (6. August 2014)

Das Set kostet 6802 LLU MAX 6x 4,79€ und 6800 LLU MAX 4x 4,39€, gesamt € 51,70


----------



## kausbex (6. August 2014)

@ *dkc-live*
Du hattest vollkommen Recht! Die MAX sind in dem Tech Doc nicht aufgeführt.
Aus dem Katalog habe ich die richtigen Zahlen gefunden!
Das 6802 als MAX kommt auf 1379,5N und das 6800 auf 1157N

Gruß

kausbex


----------



## tobo78 (6. August 2014)

bei meiner feierabendrunde hat nur auf dem kleinen kettenblatt irgenwas in der nähe vom tretlager geknarzt, kann dass der umwerfer sein, hab noch den orginalen von sram x7 
hat jemand von euch solch ein knazen?
muß glaub en großen service machen lassen


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (6. August 2014)

tobo78 schrieb:


> bei meiner feierabendrunde hat nur auf dem kleinen kettenblatt irgenwas in der nähe vom tretlager geknarzt, kann dass der umwerfer sein, hab noch den orginalen von sram x7
> hat jemand von euch solch ein knazen?
> muß glaub en großen service machen lassen


1. Verschraubung des Kettenblatts

2. BB30 Lager an der Antriebsseite


----------



## Andi_85 (7. August 2014)

Mein unteres Lager im Steuersatz ist nun rau und schreit nach einer Auswechslung.

Würdet ihr beim KP119 bleiben oder gibt es was besseres was man verbauen sollte?


----------



## sport.frei (7. August 2014)

Reset, ist halt aber auch teurer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_85 (7. August 2014)

Okay, welches wäre denn da das passende Reset? Hab eine FOX 36 tapered verbaut.

Das untere Lager ist direkt im Rahmen verpresst.... Nennt sich das dann IS?
Oben liegt das Lager lose noch in einer verpressten Schale drin.... Das ist dann ZS?


----------



## dkc-live (7. August 2014)

Hat das Jekyll kein HS Steuerrohr? Ich mein doch!


----------



## sport.frei (7. August 2014)

Von Reset gibt es nur einen Steuersatz, der ins jekyll passt, wegen HS. Zumindest hat das der Radhändler gesagt, als er den passenden bestellt hat.
Meiner baut aber einiges höher als der Originale (ca.1,5cm)


----------



## tobo78 (7. August 2014)

hey
werd mir vermutlich die 
*Rock Shox Pike RCT3 Solo Air 26" Federgabel Modell 2014*
zulegen
welchen steuerstazreducer vorbau brauch ich? und wo am besten bestellen


----------



## Andi_85 (7. August 2014)

Okay. Was hat denn dein Steuersatz von Reset gekostet?

Falls nicht Reset, welchen bräuchte ich denn dann für das untere Lager?
KP119: http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectID=18995778&ViewAction=ViewProduct
oder
HD169: http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectID=1053408&ViewAction=ViewProduct

Blick da nicht ganz durch.


----------



## dkc-live (7. August 2014)

Das KP brauchst du. Das ist für 1.5" Gabeln 

Das HD brauchst du wenn du eine Lefty fährst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (8. August 2014)

Hab mal wegen den Enduro Lagern die Bike Area Cologne angeschrieben. Ich weiß noch aus meiner Kölner Zeit, dass die diese dort immer verbaut haben bei einem Austausch der Lager. Eventuell geben die ja ein gutes Angebot ab.


----------



## Fritschomat77 (8. August 2014)

Hi, 
Kann mir jemand helfen. Kein plan was da los ist. Kette ist einfach nicht mehr gespannt. Aber auch nur in dem Ritzel.


----------



## Mr.Sound (8. August 2014)

Neue Kette und nicht gekürzt? 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Fritschomat77 (8. August 2014)

Nein, ist noch originale Kette.


----------



## Mr.Sound (8. August 2014)

Dann war sie in dem Gang aber auch noch nie gespannt ... also ich seh da ausser eine zu lange Kette kein Problem.  Wie siehts denn aus wenn du Groß-Groß schaltest?


----------



## Fritschomat77 (8. August 2014)

Bei Groß\ Groß ist sie gespannt.


----------



## Mr.Sound (8. August 2014)

Ja das ist klar... nur wie weit gespannt? Kannst du so noch ein Bild machen? Wenn der Käfig jetzt senkrecht nach unten steht kannst du noch ordentlich kürzen

Gruß Sven


----------



## Fritschomat77 (8. August 2014)

So siehts aus


----------



## Mr.Sound (8. August 2014)

Dann würde ich sagen können da noch locker 2-3 Glieder locker raus, so fährt man ja eh nicht rum. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Fritschomat77 (8. August 2014)

Okay. Vielen, vielen Dank 
Gruß Lukas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lawbringer (9. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

mir ist wirklich was unglaubliches passiert. Beim Versuch dem Dämpder etwas weicher einzustellen ist mir das Ventil von der positiv Kammer abgebrochen. Ich konnte das gute Stück heraus schrauben.

In einem anderen Thema wurde dies auch schon mal besprochen. Das empfohlende Ersatzventil von Fox (http://www.foxracingshox.de/FOX-RAC...t--Air-Valve-Assy--SlimM6-X--75--1-150-T.html) sieht aber ganz anders aus, als das was ich aus dem DYAD raus geschraubt habe. Die Frage ist auch, wie krieg ich das neue Ventil da wieder rein?

Echt Horror. Hat jemand da Erfahrung?? Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.


----------



## chrom16 (9. August 2014)

Mir ist das selbe passiert. Händler konnte leider bei meinem nichts machen und deswegen ging der Dämpfer zu Fox.
Kam gestern nach 2 Wochen wieder.


----------



## sport.frei (12. August 2014)

.


----------



## Frorider86 (17. August 2014)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f3/16/1685/1685581-sm2svcqzkjpx-2014_08_1714_22_18-large.jpg
Aktueller Stand: Maxxis Highroller II neu und Optik ist jetzt "schwärzer"


----------



## Frorider86 (17. August 2014)

Neuer VR Reifen, Unterrohrschutz und weniger Aufkleber 
Highroller II macht Spaß


----------



## mazola01 (18. August 2014)

Fahrt ihr die jekylls auch im bikepark? Ich überlege mir das jekyll 4 2015 zu bestellen. Für mich ist das die beste Basis. Diverse Teile würde ich gleich tauschen. Taugen die Laufräder etwas? Bin das 3er 2015 Probe gerollt. Fühlte sich super an.


----------



## dkc-live (18. August 2014)

Heyho Jungs mein X-Fusion Dämpfer wird auf Garantie bei Reset repariert. Scheinbar war es doch nicht normal dass er währrend der Tour immer straffer wurde.

Mal eine Frage an die Fox Fahrer. Kann mir einer von euch sagen wie lang die Kolbenstange des Fox Dämpfers ist?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (18. August 2014)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr die jekylls auch im bikepark? Ich überlege mir das jekyll 4 2015 zu bestellen. Für mich ist das die beste Basis. Diverse Teile würde ich gleich tauschen. Taugen die Laufräder etwas? Bin das 3er 2015 Probe gerollt. Fühlte sich super an.


Das Jekyll hat Bildparkfreigabe von Cannondale. Theoretisch kommst damit fast alles runter. Das Bike ist aber kein Downhill/Freeride-Bike. Zu heftige Strecken fahr ich nicht damit, da fehlen mir die Reserven 

Bin mit dem Bike bis jetzt in WiBe, Willingen, Flowtrail Stromberg und in Lenzerheide gewesen. Hatte überall meinen Spass, aber hab die großen Sprünge ausgelassen. Bin aber auch kein Leichtgewicht z.Zt., bei einem leichterem Fahrer geht evt. mehr.

Was für Laufräder sind am 2015 denn verbaut?


----------



## mazola01 (18. August 2014)

Wtb i23. Ok. Danke. Möchte saalbach und leogang noch fahren können. Die downhills bin ich mit meinem torque auch nicht gefahren. Drops und Sprünge sollten allerdings drin sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider86 (18. August 2014)

Das kommt auch immer auf den persönlichen Fahrstill an  A.S.A.P. oder Bender Style?!
Mit A.S.A.P. (As Smooth as Possible) kommste mit dem Jekyll überall runter.
WiBe Roadgap und Bender Style würde ich dann doch unterlassen 
Fazit: Mit meinem Jekyll fahre ich fast überall (soweit es mein Mut zu lässt) runter


----------



## Doozzer (18. August 2014)

So meine neusten Updates:




MM+RoRa tubeless ---> 13,5kg


----------



## mazola01 (18. August 2014)

Kann man selbst schlecht sagen wie man fährt. Recht schnell aber auch sauber.... Mal sehen


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (18. August 2014)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Wtb i23. Ok. Danke. Möchte saalbach und leogang noch fahren können. Die downhills bin ich mit meinem torque auch nicht gefahren. Drops und Sprünge sollten allerdings drin sein.


Die haben Messerspeichen, oder?

Hatte den WTB Stryker LRS, der war mir aber zu weich. Andauernd Speichen am HR durch. Nachdem ich die Messerspeichen gegen DT Swiss Comp gewechselt habe, hab ich mich auch wieder mehr getraut 

Im Endeffekt bin ich bei Mavic Crossmax SX gelandet, für den Einsatzzweck optimal!


----------



## anicalp (22. August 2014)

Hallo,
Kann mich jemand helfen? Ich will die Sram S2210 Kurbel aus meinem Jekyll demontieren um die BB30 Innenlager zu wechseln.
Ich habe die Kurbel samt Kettenblätter auf der Drive-Seite abgenommen, aber die Achse mit der non-Drive Kurbel steckt irgendwie fest - ich kann sie nur etwa halbwegs ausziehen.
Soll ich einfach nur mehr Kraft benutzen oder mache ich etwas falsch?
In Sram oder Cannondale Manuals habe ich nichts gefunden:-(
Danke. Petr


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (22. August 2014)

Nimm dir einen Gummihammer und ein Holzstück, welches auf die Aufnahme für die Antriebsseite passt. Dann rausschlagen, aber sachte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anicalp (22. August 2014)

Danke. Das mach ich. Ich frage lieber Experten bevor ich Hammer benutze...


----------



## nauker (29. August 2014)

Hallo,

eine kurze Frage zu den Gewichten der 2015 Jekyll´s...

ich hab heute mal ein Carbon 2 (straight from the box), Größe S mit Pedale (320g) gewogen --> genau 14kg!
Da musste ich schon mal schlucken...
Zumal hier ja jemand auch mal die Teamvariante (ohne pedale) mit 12,5 kg gewogen hat...

Normal?



roli888 schrieb:


> Jekyll Carbon-Team - 12,2 kg - € 6,499
> Jekyll Carbon 2 - 12,8 kg - € 4,499
> Jekyll 3-14,0 kg - 3,299 €
> Jekyll 4-14,3 kg - 2,599 €


----------



## dkc-live (29. August 2014)

Ja vollig normal. Mein Jekyll 4 hat reale 15.1 kg ohne Pedale auf die Waage gebracht.

Ist ja auch kein wunder bei den Ausstattungen die Teilweise verbaut sind.


----------



## nauker (31. August 2014)

hmm - danke. Mal schauen, wo ich gewichtsmäßig nach dem Wechsel von Kleinkram landen werde ...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (1. September 2014)

Hat hier jemand mal Erfahrungen gemacht mit Radservice Berlin und dem Dämpfer Service?

http://www.radserviceberlin.de/Fuer...oss_inkl_Dichtungen_artikel53ab2e9c12742.html

Bin gerade darauf gestoßen, obwohl mein Dyad schon verpackt und frankiert an Fox hier rumliegt!


----------



## Maui_Jim (1. September 2014)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand mal Erfahrungen gemacht mit Radservice Berlin und dem Dämpfer



Versuch macht kluch! Danke für den Tipp, bei nem halben Jahr Garantie auf die Dienstleistung kann man eigentlich nix falsch machen. Mein Jekyll hat keine Garantie mehr daher ist mir die Garantie bei Fox Wurscht...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (1. September 2014)

Bin über eBay drauf gestoßen. Interessanterweise kostet es da 152 Euro *lol* Auf der Homepage direkt mal 17 Euro günstiger. Verstehe einer die Welt!


----------



## Maui_Jim (1. September 2014)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Bin über eBay drauf gestoßen. Interessanterweise kostet es da 152 Euro *lol* Auf der Homepage direkt mal 17 Euro günstiger. Verstehe einer die Welt!



Mach ich oft, das ich schaue was es beim Anbieter direkt kostet. Dort sind die eBay-Gebühren oft exklusive und somit das Ganze günstiger. Ebay sucks...
Hatte den Laden schon mal auf dem Schirm, aber nur über Ebay. Da hat ein Reset des Dämpfers aber schon die Lösung gebracht. Diesmal verliert er Luft, da scheint ein Service unumgänglich...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (1. September 2014)

Wechseln die bei Fox auch die Dämpferbuchsen im Rahmen eines Service?

Wie schon geschrieben, Paket war schon frankiert, deswegen geht der jetzt an Fox.


----------



## Maui_Jim (1. September 2014)

Da steht nix von Buchsen http://foxracingshox.de/info/Service.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (2. September 2014)

Kann mir jemand verraten wie ich die Achse an der Sitzstrebe rausbekomme... die restlichen Lager habe ich alle schon getauscht mit dem KP169 Tool, irgendwie passt aber der Austreiber nicht passgenau auf die Achse. Scheint auch arg fest zu sein, trotzdem bewegt sich das gute Stück keinen Milimeter.


----------



## nauker (4. September 2014)

kurze Frage zum Reset einer Lefty Supermax 160, 27,5:

nach Ablassen der Luft und kompletten Einfedern der Gabel soll die Länge des noch sichtbaren Tauchrohres gemessen werden.

Das Manual meint "20mm + - 3mm" , bei mir sind es 45mm. Da geht auch nichts mehr.

Für Anregungen/Meinungen  wär ich sehr dankbar;-)


----------



## yggr (4. September 2014)

Frage an die Mods: wann wird dieser Thread endlich aus den News verschoben? Da gibt's doch sicher einen besseren Platz für... Nervt scho gewaltig, wenn das alte Murmeltier fast täglich grüßt.


----------



## Frankentourer (6. September 2014)

Ist jemand hier nachdem er ein 26 Jekyll gefahren ist auf ein  27,5 Jekyll mit der Lefty umgestiegen? Also der Carbon Version? Mich würde vor allem interessieren was sich am Charakter geändert hat und was geblieben ist? Merkt man die Geometrieunterschiede stark? Die Unterschiede interessieren mich vor  allem bei einem Einsatz in verwinkelten steilen verblockten Trails  und weniger im Bikepark.
Vielen Dank


----------



## Sagatasan (6. September 2014)

frage:
funktioniert man am 26er Jekyll  SRAM X01 mit 1x11 ??  

bekomme einen neuen rahmen und möchte von 2x10 auf 1x11 wechseln


----------



## sport.frei (6. September 2014)

Also ich hab schon n jekyll 2012 mit xx1 gesehen. Was hast für Bedenken?


----------



## Sagatasan (6. September 2014)

naja - mein mechaniker meinte, dass eventuell die kettenline nicht mehr passt, und es irgendwo streift.....??

edit: wir probieren es


----------



## Sagatasan (21. September 2014)

so schauts jetzt aus 
tritt sich hervorragend!

so wies dasteht: 13.25kg


----------



## dende24 (24. September 2014)

Hat jemand Interesse an nem 2011 Jekyll 4 in XL? Farbe ist weiß/rot.
Dyad kam grad vom Service und es hat ne neue Rock Shox Lyrik RC2 DH Coil spendiert bekommen. LR vorn ist ne EvoII mit Flow EX.
KS Vario-Sattelstütze und Shimano XT Bremsen. Wurde kaum bewegt und auch selten artgerecht. Darum soll es auch weg. Normale Gebrauchsspuren sind natürlich vorhanden.

Bei Interesse ruhig mal ne PN schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankentourer (7. Oktober 2014)

Bräuchte mal die Hilfe des Forums: Will mir die Pike in mein Jekyll 26 Carbon einbauen, hab mir von Dr. Cannondale das nötige Steuersatzreduzierlager besorgt. Was muss gemacht werden für den Umbau? 
Was muss von den Lagern raus... hat jemand das selbst gemacht mit welchem Werkzeug? ...


----------



## Sagatasan (8. Oktober 2014)

wenn der dünne tapered-vorbau am jekyll nicht so schiach wär.....  eine pike mit 1.5er gabelschaft wär geil


----------



## rsr (13. Dezember 2014)

Hi, beim 2012er Jekyll schreibt Cannondale 33-40% Sag. Aber von wieviel? Wielang ist denn der Dämpferhub vom Dyad? Sorry wurde sicher schon geschrieben, hab's aber nicht gefunden. Gruß rsr


----------



## dasphonk (13. Dezember 2014)

Sag-Meter hilft ganz gut: http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epag...?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/"KP188/"


----------



## rsr (15. Dezember 2014)

Ja, den Sag-Meter werde ich mir wohl noch zulegen. Bis dahin wäre der Dämpferhub vom Dyad hilfreich. Kennt den keiner?


----------



## belgiummtb (16. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

würde gerne mein jekyll xl von 2012 mit einer lefty max 140 spv ausrüsten, nur das problem ist, ich kenne gar nicths von der lefty  bin sie schon gefahren, sehr zufrieden, aber eingebaut habe ich diese noch nie.  Könnte mir jemand eine bebilderte oder konkrette anleitung zur verfügung stellen?  verbaut ist aktuell der normale steuersatz und der läuft auch noch top.  habe auch ein bisschen bedenken mit der länge des steuerrohrs und des shaft den der ist arg lang beim jekyll xl!  kann man einen normalen 1.5" vorbau weiterhin nutzten?  vielen dank vor ab für eure hilfe, und wenn es irgend wo im forum einen beitrag gibt, gerne weiter leiten denn ich habe in nicht gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackRackam (16. Dezember 2014)

Für die Lefty brauchst du einen anderen Steuersatz (ohne die 45° Schrägung). Ebenso dann ein entsprechend anderes inneres Steuerrohr mit OPI-Vorbau. Allerdings gibt es auch an Stelle des OPI Systems ne Alternative für normalen Vorbau. Wie die Steuerrohrlänge an der Lefty angepasst wird weiss ich nicht. Schau dir mal die Betriebsanleitung für die Lefty an bei C'dale.
Ferner hast du auch bei 140mm 10mm weniger, d.h. etwas steilere Geometrie. Die neuen Leftys für das Jekyll haben 160mm. Kommt halt auf deine Vorlieben an.


----------



## belgiummtb (17. Dezember 2014)

hi danke,

kannst du mir da einen steuersatz empfehlen? kann man eventuell nur die lager wechseln?  es geht sich um eine lefty max spv von 2007, also die hat nen schaft zwischen den klemmungen von 20cm, also sollte es reichen, und normaler 1.5" vorbau passt ja dann auch.


----------



## JackRackam (17. Dezember 2014)

Steuersatzlager:
http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epag...?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/"HD169/"
sollte theoretich dieses sein: HD169
lade dir die Anleitung der Gabel runter, da steht alles drin!


----------



## Carsti (27. Dezember 2014)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> wenn der dünne tapered-vorbau am jekyll nicht so schiach wär.....  eine pike mit 1.5er gabelschaft wär geil



Trotz der hier geäußerten Vorabkritik an meiner Lösung habe wie angedacht eine Adapterhülse drehen lassen, die auf den Schaft der Pike aufgeschoben wird und dann über die normlen Vorbauschrauben geklemmt wird. So können alle origninalen Teile verwendet werden und die 1.5er Optik bleibt erhalten. Und wenn die Pike mal wieder wegen Defekt ausfällt, baue ich kurzerhand die Fox wieder ein ...

Damit die Klemmung mit möglichst geringer Kraft funktoniert, ist die Hülse an einer Seite in Längsrichtung offen und an zwei weiteren Positionen eingefräst. Zudem ist sie nach unten leicht konisch aufgeweitet, damit das Schaftrohr nicht über eine Kante gebogen wird falls es sich beim Bremsen nennenwert verbiegen sollte.

Ich fahre das so jetzt über ein Jahr ohne irgendwelche Probleme.


----------



## Frankentourer (28. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Carsti hört sich toll an! Verkaufst du so ne Hülle auch.-wenn du noch eine hast? Hast du ne genaue Zeichnung, so dass ich es mir anfertigen lassen kann? Was hat es bei dir gekostet? Was für Material hast du verwendet und woher?
Vielen Dank für die Beantwortung der vielen Fragen!


----------



## MasterJD (31. Dezember 2014)

Würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## kausbex (1. Januar 2015)

Hallo Carsti, 
Deine Lösung mit der Reduzierhülse hört sich super gut an. Vermute, dass viele, so wie ich auch, daran Interesse haben. Kannst Du bitte die Zeichnung nach der die Hülse angefertigt wurde hier einstellen oder mir per Mail schicken? Vielen Dank vorab!
Wünsche allen ein frohes neues Jahr und eine gute 2015er Saison!

Kausbex


----------



## Sagatasan (4. Januar 2015)

kausbex schrieb:


> Hallo Carsti,
> Deine Lösung mit der Reduzierhülse hört sich super gut an. Vermute, dass viele, so wie ich auch, daran Interesse haben. Kannst Du bitte die Zeichnung nach der die Hülse angefertigt wurde hier einstellen oder mir per Mail schicken? Vielen Dank vorab!
> Wünsche allen ein frohes neues Jahr und eine gute 2015er Saison!
> 
> Kausbex




+1  

hast du fotos??

lg


----------



## Duefi (21. Januar 2015)

Hier mal ein kleines Winter-Update meiner Kiste. Eine Pike und Sram Kurbel kam ran. Gesamtgewicht liegt jetzt bei 13,9kg. Ziel sind 12,x kg. Möchte gerne die Onza Ibex DH 120 TPI und paar leichtere Bremsen ausprobieren, damit sollte es klappen

Als Adapter für meinen 1,5" Vorbau habe ich diesen Syntace Adapter verwendet: Link













Als nächstes sind die klackernden Schwingenlager dran. Hat jemand eine gute Quelle für die Enduro Lager?

Gruß Chris


----------



## chorge (22. Januar 2015)

Also wenn jemand so ne Hülse anfertigt... Handheb!!! Bitte PN!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui_Jim (22. Januar 2015)

Duefi schrieb:


>



Sieht echt geil aus ohne Lack!


----------



## nauker (22. Januar 2015)

Für mich definitiv mit eines der schönsten Jekyll´s!!!(obwohl ich meins auch ganz gut finde ) Farben harmonieren perfekt, alles konsequent durchgezogen.
Halt uns mal auf dem Laufenden, ob du das Zielgewicht erreicht hast, 13,9 kg müssen halt auch den Berg hinaufgetreten werden...
Persönlich komme ich auch gut mit einem gestrippten SLR TT Sattel klar, bringt knappe 100g auf die Waage...

Achja - Lefty war keine Option?

beste grüße und viel Spass mit dem Jekyll!


----------



## Duefi (22. Januar 2015)

@pastajunkie: vielen Dank!
@nauker : Vielen Dank! Auf ein 27,5" in Carbon wie deins bin ich auch scharf! 100g für den Sattel ist ne Ansage! Der 66Sick passt mir ausgesprochen gut, die 100g mehr sind da zu verschmerzen. Im März erscheint die Variante in Alcantara und Carbon, dann wären es nur noch 50g Differenz  Keine Ahnung mit den Leftys bin ich nie so richtig warm geworden - Die Pike tuts auch 

Hab mal meine Partliste und die Änderungen angehängt. Bei den Pedalen bin ich mir noch unsicher. Die HT Air Evo ME03 mit Titanachsen gefallen mir inzwischen besser.





Gruß aus dem viel zu kalten Esslingen


----------



## dasphonk (27. Januar 2015)

Guten Tag!

Hat hier schon einer eine Magura MT5 oder MT7 an seinem Jekyll verbaut und kann ein wenig berichten? Ich ghabe noch die originalen Avid Code Elixir CR an meinem, die ich eigentlich schon lange austauschen möchte.


----------



## belgiummtb (28. Januar 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen welches obere lager ich brauche wenn ich ich von 1.5" auf 1 1/8 reduzieren will? Abdeckkappe kann ja bleiben oder?
danke


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. Januar 2015)

Servus

Ich hab mir dieses Reduzierlager eingebaut als ich mein Jekyll MX 2013 auf Pike RCT3 Solo 650B umgebaut habe:

http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/KP205




 

 

 

 



Ich bin schon sehr auf die erste Ausfahrt gespannt


----------



## belgiummtb (28. Januar 2015)

danke


----------



## belgiummtb (28. Januar 2015)

danke

sind das die carbon felgen von lb?


----------



## belgiummtb (28. Januar 2015)

musstest du die obere lagerschale aus pressen und eine neue einpresse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (28. Januar 2015)

Ja die Carbonfelgen sind von lightbicycle und die Lagerschale habe ich auspressen müssen.
Nachdem die Felgen ja ein ganzes Stück breiter sind als die Originalen , sind die 2,35er Hans Dampf auch etwas in die Breite gegangen und jetzt aussen an den Stollen 63mm Breit


----------



## Duefi (28. Januar 2015)

Klasse Rad Jürgen! Hast du auch gleich 650B Laufräder verbaut? Würde mich interessieren ob das passt.

Die Lagerabdeckung vom KP205 baut bei mir zwischen Rahmen und Ansatz Vorbau 5 ± 1mm.

Gruß!


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. Januar 2015)

Duefi schrieb:


> Klasse Rad Jürgen! Hast du auch gleich 650B Laufräder verbaut? Würde mich interessieren ob das passt.
> 
> Die Lagerabdeckung vom KP205 baut bei mir zwischen Rahmen und Ansatz Vorbau 5 ± 1mm.
> 
> Gruß!



Servus

Die Laufräder sind 26" , ich glaube hinten würde es mit 27,5" nicht passen.
Ich wollte vorne durch die leicht höhere Gabel nur noch ein klein wenig flacher kommen , der Lenkwinkel dürfte jetzt etwa 0,5° flacher sein.


----------



## belgiummtb (28. Januar 2015)

vielendank


----------



## Michael_H (28. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe mein Jekyll nun nach 3 Jahren verkauft, mit schwerem Herzen. 
Es war immer ein treuer Begleiter auf insgesamt über 8500 km.
Auf La Palma ist mir dann Ende November die Kettenstrebe gebrochen. Die wurde ohne Probleme vom Bikeshop ersetzt (1,5 Monate Wartezeit).
Aber irgendwie ist das Vertrauen ins Bike ein wenig weg. 
Nun ist gestern mein neues Canyon Strive gekommen, mal schauen wie das sich so fährt. 

Falls noch jemand Teile fürs Jekyll sucht, habe noch ein paar rumliegen:
Eine 160 mm Pike Dual Position 26" weiß + passender Steuersatz
Eine FSA Afterburner Kurbel 3x10
Eine Syntace Carbon Sattelstütze

Bei Interesse einfach per PN melden.


----------



## Sagatasan (30. Januar 2015)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Guten Tag!
> 
> Hat hier schon einer eine Magura MT5 oder MT7 an seinem Jekyll verbaut und kann ein wenig berichten? Ich ghabe noch die originalen Avid Code Elixir CR an meinem, die ich eigentlich schon lange austauschen möchte.









du musst vermutlich auch den hinteren PM-adapter tauschen - ich hatte bei meinem ursprünglichen jekyll 3 die elixier mit den 185er bremsscheiben verbaut und die MT5 hat 180er scheiben.

kann allerdings noch kein wirkliches bremsfeedback geben - dämpfer kommt morgen vom service zurück, und draussen liegt ein halber meter schnee....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasphonk (30. Januar 2015)

Danke für die Antwort. Auf einen Austausch der hinteren PM-Adapter habe ich mich schon eingestellt. Welche genaue Ausführung der 
Bremse und der Adapter hast Du denn verbaut.
Bei den PM-Adaptern gibt es die KP 175 bis KP 178, je nach Scheibendurchmesser....das ist eindeutig. Ich vermute, Du hast da jetzt den PM 176.
Die Bremse gibt es als 180mm PM 5'', PM 6" und PM7" oder 200mm PM 6", PM7" und PM8".
Da stehe ich dann irgendwie auf dem Schlauch und weiß nicht, welche die richtige ist!?

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, hast Du ebenfalls eine Lyrik?! Da müßte es PM6 sein!??


----------



## Michael_H (30. Januar 2015)

Bin mein Jekyll mehrere Jahre mit einer XT Bremse und den original Avid Scheiben gefahren, das spart den Adapter und Scheiben Kauf. Funktioniert problemlos.


----------



## rsr (1. Februar 2015)

Hat jemand das Gewicht der 26 Zoll Inferno 25 Laufräder mit der Flea/Formular Nabe aus dem Jekyll 3 von 2012 für mich? Wäre hilfreich und würde mir das Zerlegen und nachwiegen sparen. 
Danke vorab und Gruß rsr


----------



## Trail-Trialer (1. Februar 2015)

Wisst ihr ob der nur komplett erhältliche KP205 die einzige Möglichkeit ist tapered zu fahren? Eigentlich braucht man ja nur die obere reduzier -Lagerschale.


----------



## Andi_85 (12. Februar 2015)

Ich möchte mein Jekyll 3 von 2011 auf 2-Fach mit Kettenführung umrüsten.

Zurzeit ist eine Sram TruvativX.0 BB30 10-fach Kurbelgarnitur verbaut.
Wenn ich nun richtig recherchiert habe, bräuchte ich dazu folgende Teile:

*Sram Truvativ Kettenblatt-Set GXP X0*
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...it-Spider-p30531/schwarz-22-36-Zaehne-o25599/
*Ausführung:* schwarz/22 - 36 Zähne

*Sram Truvativ Kettenführung X-Guide*
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...uide-p30719/schwarz-ISCG-36-38-Zaehne-o25759/
*Ausführung: *schwarz/ISCG 36 - 38 Zähne

*Shimano XT Umwerfer E-Type FD-M785-E 2-/10-fach*
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...ach-p30337/silber-schwarz-dual-pull-o2061519/


Kann mir dazu jemand grünes Licht geben. Vor allem ob ich *ISCG alt* oder *ISCG 05* nehmen muss.

Und muss ich sonst noch etwas bei der Montage beachten z.B. Kettenlinie?

Danke und Grüße
Andi


----------



## chrom16 (12. Februar 2015)

Du musst eine Kettenführung mit ISCG alt Befestigung kaufen.


----------



## JackRackam (12. Februar 2015)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Ich möchte mein Jekyll 3 von 2011 auf 2-Fach mit Kettenführung umrüsten.
> 
> Zurzeit ist eine Sram TruvativX.0 BB30 10-fach Kurbelgarnitur verbaut.
> 
> ...



Die Kurbel ist 3-fach, oder?
Wenn du nur das KB tauscht und an die äußere Pos. weglässt ist die Kettenlinie zu weit innen, was dann entsprechend für die Kettenführung zu eng wird, tipp ich mal.
M.E. brauchst du ne 2-Fach Kurbel.
Ob was mit Distanzscheiben auf der Antriebsachse möglich ist kann ich nicht beurteilen. Dann könnte man die Kettenlinie korrigieren.


----------



## Andi_85 (12. Februar 2015)

@JackRackam na da hab ich jetzt gar nicht dran gedacht. 
Also am besten die Kurbelgarnitur komplett tauschen, dann würde ich aber auch gleich zu einer Shimano Kurbel wechseln.

*Shimano XT Kurbelgarnitur FC-M780 / FC-M785 Hollowtech II*
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XT-Kurbelgarnitur-FC-M780-FC-M785-Hollowtech-II-p28511/
*Ausführung:* schwarz/175,0mm 22 - 38 Zähne

*KCNC BB30 MTB Innenlager Adapter*
https://www.bike-components.de/de/KCNC/BB30-MTB-Innenlager-Adapter-p26781/

- Bekomme ich mit dieser Kombination dann wiederum Probleme bei der oben geannten  Kettenführung? Da ja die Adapter nach Außen bauen.
- Ist der Adapter zu empfehlen? Oder doch lieber gleich einen von RESET?
- Und die Angabe der Zähne 36 - 38 bei der Kettenführung betrifft doch sicherlich nur das zweite Kettenblatt?


----------



## illuminato (26. Februar 2015)

Hi zusammen,

hier mein Jekyll Carbon 2 - mit ein paar Umbauten 

Allerdings möchte ich die Lefty aus und eine Pike rein bauen.
Das "Problem": Zu meinem Rahmen passt die RCT3 DPA in weiss einfach besser als die schwarze SA..hat jemand zufällig ein Bild mit der schwarzen Pike Solo Air und dem grünen Rahmen?


----------



## lahura (26. Februar 2015)

Willst doch nicht verkaufen?

Grüße,
Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## illuminato (26. Februar 2015)

ich bin noch nicht ganz sicher ob sich die Investition in den Umbau lohnt. Die Gabel auszutauschen kostet rund 900 Euro mit neuem Laufrad, Steuersatz, Vorbau etc......aber das Bike fährt sich einfach super genial!


----------



## JackRackam (26. Februar 2015)

...wenn sicjs genial fährt, warum ein Umbau? Wirds dann noch genialer. Ich hab auch den Rahmen in Berserker Green mit weisser Gabel. Das matcht.


----------



## illuminato (26. Februar 2015)

Es fährt sich genial weil es ein Jekyll ist  

Die Cannondale Gabel hat bei einem harten Enduro Einsatz schon ein paar Nachteile: 
...was Ersatzteile angeht (lefty-Nabe...)
...90 mm Vorbau ist ein Muss mit Lefty 

Vorteile mit Pike:
...einfach Wartung und Setup
...höheres Einbaumaß und den damit verbundenen flacherem Lenkwinkel
...viele Ersatzteile schnell und überall verfügbar

Denke mit einer Pike fährt sich das Jekyll damit noch ein deutliches Stück besser.


----------



## illuminato (27. Februar 2015)

Nochmal eine Frage von meiner Seite (bin etwas zu faul den ganzen fred danach abzusuchen): Kann mir jemand sagen, welchen Steuersatz das Jekyll Carbon braucht wenn ich eine Tapered gabel einbauen möchte? Kennt jemand die genauen Einbaumaße? Oder einen direkten link zu einem Produkt (Cane creek/Acros...)? 
Danke vorab für eure Hilfe!


----------



## dasphonk (27. Februar 2015)

Guckst Du hier: http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epag...tegories/Ersatzteile/Mountainbike/"Jekyll 26"


----------



## illuminato (28. Februar 2015)

Am Donnerstag wird alles umgebaut...wenn bis dahin alle Teile da sind. Bin auf das Gesamtgewicht gespannt.
Was wiegen Eure Carbon Jekylls denn so?


----------



## dasphonk (28. Februar 2015)

Ich glaube um die 13,8 mit einer Lyrik


----------



## belgiummtb (28. Februar 2015)

das ist aber schwer fuer ein bike mit carbon rahmen... mein jekyll wird unter 13kg wiegen mit schwerer ab top laufende durolux rc2;  mit pike und dazu gehörigem vorbau kratze ich an die 12kg marke


----------



## dasphonk (1. März 2015)

Ich werde noch mal nachwiegen. Das war vor einem halben Jahr mit einer Kofferwaage. Vielleicht doch etwas ungenau!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackRackam (1. März 2015)

Kommt darauf an wie man wiegt. Nominal wie im Katalog, oder Fahrfertig mit Pedale
und Klingel, fetten 2.4" Reifen
..grade mal gewogen 14,64kg (Lyrik, Rubber Queen, Reverb, 200/180mm Scheiben, Avid Trail 9 Bremsanlage, CrankBros.Mallet5-Pedale, div.Halter, Klingel) Ganz schön fett geworden.... :-/


----------



## nauker (1. März 2015)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> das ist aber schwer fuer ein bike mit carbon rahmen... mein jekyll wird unter 13kg wiegen mit schwerer ab top laufende durolux rc2; mit pike und dazu gehörigem vorbau kratze ich an die 12kg marke



da bin ich gespannt!
mein Jekyll mit AM-Bereifung bringt 13,3kg auf die Waage - ich wüßte jetzt nicht, wo man noch mal grob 1000g einsparen sollte...
btw. weiß jemand, was ein 27,5- Rahmen wiegt, idealerweise die CarbonVariante?


----------



## Doozzer (1. März 2015)

Also ich habe mein 26er Jekyll auch immer nur mit Kofferwaage gewogen. Weiß nicht ob da so große Differenzen sind bzw Ungenauigkeiten entstehen. 
Überrascht mich schon, dass ein 27,5er Carbon Rahmen 13,3kg auf die Waage bringt, wo mein 26er Alu Jekyll mit LEV 13,5kg wiegt und aktuell mit normaler Stütze dann noch weniger...


----------



## belgiummtb (1. März 2015)

also um nochmal ein kg zu sparen folgendes betreiben:

kurbel umbauen auf einfach, sram gripshift mit medium Schaltwerk in x0, formula the one ( oder noch besser, r1 racing), Alligator scheiben, carbon sattel, und wenn man keine reverb braucht eine carbon sütze, carbon lrs.  oder wenn´s zuviel arbeit ist, kannst du mir dein bike schicken dann mache ich das für dich   mal gespannt was meins am emde wiegen wird wenn der rahmen endlich vom pulvern zurück kommt und ich es aufbauen kann.


----------



## nauker (2. März 2015)

Vorfreude -schönste Freude! 
Das wird bei Dir wohl noch einige Gramm bringen....
Ich habe das Rad im letzten Herbst gekauft und habe auch lange gegrübelt, was man optimieren könnte, Umbau auf 1fach war kurz eine Option, letztlich fehlt mir aber da einfach die Bandbreite (ich hatte auch überlegt, das 36 KB gegen ein 38 zu ersetzen, das hat aber nicht gepasst).
Wenn es sich ergibt, werden noch Schaltwerk, Kassette und LRS ersetzt, das hat jetzt aber keine Priorität, weil gegenwärtig alles optimal  läuft...Und klar- ohne Variosattelstütze, KeFü etc. gehts leichter aber die will ich nicht missen...

Größe M  
Vorbau:		FSA, Gravity Light, 45mm
Lenker:		CD, C2 740x18mm
Griffe:		  CD, D3 Dual Locking Grips  
Sattelstütze: Reverb Stealth 31,6 mm, 150mm
Sattel:		 SLR TT, stripped  
LRS:			CrossRoc mit Schlauch und TK/MK
Kurbel:		 SRAM, S2210, 36/22T + MRP KeFü
Pedale:		XTR 980  
Kassette:	 SLX, 11- 36
Kette:		 KMC, X10  
Shifter:	   XTR 980  
Schaltwerk: XT 786, lang
Umwerfer:   X7, 2x10, direct mount
Bremse:	  XTR 987
Scheiben:	XT, 180mm


----------



## Frankentourer (2. März 2015)

Mein Carbon 26 Zoll in M wiegt 13,4 kg, wurde vieles ausgetauscht, zweifach mit x9, Syntace Carbon-Lenker, Syntace Vorbau und Sattelstütze, sowie Syntace Laufräder (W30, W35), Reifen (Schwalbe Magic Mary 2,4 und Conti Trail King mit Schläuchen), XT Bremsen mit 200/180mm und Time Pedale.
Dazu Flaschenhalter,  Handyhalter, Tacho Schutz von Unterrohr und Hinterbau mit Reifenresten und die Bionicon Kettenführung.
Bin soweit im Endausbau, lediglich der Baron 2,4 als Vorderrad wär noch was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belgiummtb (2. März 2015)

Und jetzt noch ein bild


----------



## belgiummtb (2. März 2015)

Mit narrow Blatt brauchst du keine kettenführung mehr. Für normale Tour reicht die normale Stütze.wenn es auf Enduro Rennen geht nehme ich auch die reverb


----------



## JackRackam (3. März 2015)

Wenn ich das mit dem extremen abspecken so lese stellt sich die Frage ob man dann das richtige Rad fährt. Klar könnte man auf ne absenkbare Sattelstütze verzichten, man könnte ja ne CrossCountry Race Gruppe wie die sram XX montieren 1 x 11, ne leichte Gabel ran, und superleichte LR und 2.1 Reifen draufmachen.....
ABER, dann fahr ich doch gleich mein Trigger oder ein CC Fully.....


----------



## illuminato (3. März 2015)

JackRackam schrieb:


> Wenn ich das mit dem extremen abspecken so lese stellt sich die Frage ob man dann das richtige Rad fährt. Klar könnte man auf ne absenkbare Sattelstütze verzichten, man könnte ja ne CrossCountry Race Gruppe wie die sram XX montieren 1 x 11, ne leichte Gabel ran, und superleichte LR und 2.1 Reifen draufmachen.....
> ABER, dann fahr ich doch gleich mein Trigger oder ein CC Fully.....



Genau den gedenken hatte ich auch. Ich denke das jekyll sollte man in der Carbon Variante nicht über 14 kg bringen. Und das war auch meine Intention bei der Gewichtsfrage - eher so ein Gefühl was die im allgemeinen so auf den Rippen haben und nicht wie man einen super Sportler draus macht. Dafür gibts andere Räder. Und Gewicht gibt ja beim bergab ballern auch ein wenig Stabilität.


----------



## belgiummtb (3. März 2015)

Meine Freunde,

dieses Rad wird mit meinen 90kg in diversen enduro rennen und bikeparks bewegt, so schonmal die antwort auf CC und Marathon.  Und jetzt habe ich es noch nicht mal extrem abgespeckt, da dafür einach nicht mehr genug kohle da war
Fahre 2.3 Schlappen von Speci, also nichts 2.0" reifen.  Leichte gabeln sind auch pike und co (1800gr) und damit baust du dir ein sub 13kg alu jekyll! Wenn dann die carbon version gekauft wird und ein carbon lrs verbaut wird, dann wirds richtig leicht.  Also mit reverb und schwerer sutour durolux (2400gr) bin ich bei knapp 13200gr.  Nachdem Tuning mal gespannt 
Heut zu tage ist es ohne probleme möglich ein enduro unter 13kg, was sage ich unter 12.5kg (siehe speci enduro) zu bauen das hält undstabil ist!
Natürlich muss man sich im klaren sein das das kein bike für 1500€ ist, aber es ist mein altagsbike wo ich alles mit fahre daher darf es auch etwas kosten  Und ein Carbon Rahmenbike aufbauen mit dem wunsch unter 14kg aufzubauen finde ich leider schade, man nutzt halt nicht den vorteil von carbon (leicht und steif)   Ich würde das natürlich auch nicht mit einem noname rahmen machen wollen, klar, aber beim jekyll, naja da habe ich weniger sorgen das was schief geht.

LG


----------



## Frankentourer (3. März 2015)

Belgiummtb: Stellst du mal deine Teileliste rein? 
Kann mir nicht vorstellen ein für Meertagestouren, schweres Gelände in den Alpen brauchbares Jekyll auf 12,5 kg zu bekommen. Das sub 13 kg Alu Jekyll geht nach meiner Ansicht ohne Abstriche auch nicht. Wenn du natürlich ein einfaches Kettenblatt fährst (für mich in den Alpen nicht geeignet), Tubeless, Leichtpedale und 600g Reifen fährst könnte es hinkommen. Bei 90kg Kampfgewicht spart man dann unter 1% am Gesamtgewicht (110kg).


----------



## Frankentourer (3. März 2015)

Mal was anderes, wer hat die Lager am Hinterbau selbst gewechselt? Wie geht man vor? Was braucht man?


----------



## belgiummtb (3. März 2015)

alle auspressen, dann wieder einpressen  einfach eine gewindestande nehmen und dir ein set bei ebay mit auspresswerkzeugen kaufen, kostet etwa 30€


----------



## belgiummtb (3. März 2015)

sobald das bike fertig ist, wird es eine liste geben
also reifen vorab schon mal 720 und 760g. tubeless fahre ich ohne Probleme, auch am Gardasee wo viel geröll und spitze steine sind.  und einfach mit 42er blatt hinten, kein Problem.  aber gut jeder hat seine vorlieben.  aber ein leichtes rad ist auch positiv wenn man mal tragen muss  ich muss ehrlich sein, ich bin ein passionnierter schrauber (meine frau meint krank) deswegen wird auch immer versucht das Optimum raus zu holen.  keiner brauch zb. Titan schrauben in werte von 150€, aber wenn man sein rad liebt, gönnt man dem rad es und spart daurch auch knapp 60gr ich weiss ich weiss Krank (hat meine frau wieder recht.  morgen sollte der rahmen zurück kommen und die restlichen teile, dann hoffe ich mal das es bis zum Wochenende steht.


----------



## Dagon (4. März 2015)

Jetzt wo ich wieder ein Bike mit DYAD Dämpfer habe, stellt sich mir die gleiche Frage, die ich schon bei meinem 2011er Jekyll hatte. Gibt's eine bessere Pumpe bzw. für die mitgelieferte Pumpe ein besseres Anschlussstück, mit dem man gezielter den Luftdruck einstellen kann? Meine SKS Pumpe hat ein zweigeteiltes Anschlussstück, mit dem ich auf etwa 0,1 Bar genau den Luftdruck regulieren kann. Mit der Cannondale Pumpe gehen allein durchs abschrauben vom DYAD ca. 3-4 Bar flöten.

Edit: Bin fündig geworden und werde mit mal den Reset Airport Pro Evo bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belgiummtb (4. März 2015)

also ich habe meider nie was richtiges gefunen das passt.  ich pumpe immer 2 bar mehr rein, weil, wie du es schon beschreibst, immer etwas verloren geht.  kam ich eigentlich gut mit zurecht.


----------



## grey (4. März 2015)

Ich hatte das Problem definitiv nie, die Verschraubung zwischen Pumpe und Ventil war längst noch dicht während das Ventil bereits geschlossen war.
War locker eine 1/4-1/2 Umdrehung dazwischen, genug um Luftverlust zu verunmöglichen.

99% dieses vermeindlichen Luftverlustes kommt daher, weil die Leute meinen, dass sich durchs ab und nicht erneute anschrauben der Pumpe der Luftdruck reduziert, 1% ist dann vielleicht unglückliche konstellation von fertigungstoleranzen oder pech oder sonstwas.
Dieser Reset adapter ist für mich immernoch snakeoil bis mir jemand das gegenteil beweist..


----------



## Dagon (4. März 2015)

Ich habe aber getestet, indem ich zur Kontrolle nach dem abschrauben die Pumpe wieder aufgeschraubt habe und den Vorgang mehrfach wiederholt. Mal fehlen 2 Bar und mal fehlen 4 Bar. Insofern macht für mich ein Rückschlagventil durchaus Sinn.


----------



## grey (4. März 2015)

Nein, das ist schon klar.
Wenn du die Pumpe anschraubst findet zwischen Pumpe/Dämpfer ein Druckausgleich statt, sonst würdest du nichts am Manometer sehen, dh. luft wandert in dem Fall vom Dämpfer in die Pumpe und der Luftdruck sinkt. 
Wenn du das jetzt "zum testen" 10x wiederholst, wirst vielleicht sogar gar keine Luft mehr (abgesehen vom normalen Luftdruck) im Dämpfer haben, das ist also eher sinnfrei.

Ich würd eher testen ob es diesen Punkt bei dir beim an/abschrauben gibt oder nicht, also zB. Pumpe ganz langsam abschrauben, bis zu dem punkt wo die Verschraubung nicht mehr dicht ist und dann abwarten.
Wenn sich nur die Pumpe entleert ist alles gut, wenn sich tatsächlich auch der Dämpfer entleert hast halt wirklich bisserl pech.


----------



## roli888 (5. März 2015)

Frankentourer schrieb:


> Belgiummtb: Stellst du mal deine Teileliste rein?
> Kann mir nicht vorstellen ein für Meertagestouren, schweres Gelände in den Alpen brauchbares Jekyll auf 12,5 kg zu bekommen. Das sub 13 kg Alu Jekyll geht nach meiner Ansicht ohne Abstriche auch nicht. Wenn du natürlich ein einfaches Kettenblatt fährst (für mich in den Alpen nicht geeignet), Tubeless, Leichtpedale und 600g Reifen fährst könnte es hinkommen. Bei 90kg Kampfgewicht spart man dann unter 1% am Gesamtgewicht (110kg).


 
Ja genau eine Teileliste würde mich auch interessieren da ich gerade den Umbau auf ne Pike im Sinn habe und bei meiner Aktuellen Teileliste (Jekyll Carbon Large 13,1kg) nicht wirklich viel Luft nach unten sehe. Angedacht hätt ich zur Pike noch die Sram Roam 50 Laufräder da die Sun Ringle Expert totaler Schrott sind und ich sie sicher kein 2tes mal neu einspeiche, außerdem ist die Innenweite für 2.35 oder 2.4er Reifen viel zu eng.


----------



## Duefi (5. März 2015)

Ich bin jetzt mit meinem Alu Jekyll bei 12,84 kg (Kofferwaage). Mit guten Laufrädern und Reifen sind 12,xx bei Carbon auf jeden Fall drin.

Es kommen jetzt noch andere Bremsleitungen (Jagwire Stahlflex) und andere Pedale (HT ME03TI oder Xpedo Spry). Sobald die Odi Griffe verschlissen sind möchte ich die Lizard Skins DSP probierne

Die Pike läuft mega. Reifen machen keine Probleme, bzw. fallen gegenüber der vorherigen Kombination MM und HD nicht negativ auf. Rest ist vollkommen unauffällig. Einsatzgebiet sind die Trails rund um Stuttgart und Bike Urlaube im Vinschgau, Trailparks und der Chicken Way im Bikepark bis max. 2m.

Anständige Fotos mit Waagenbild kommen, vorab ein paar Schnappschüsse:


----------



## belgiummtb (5. März 2015)

rahmen kommt morgen, lrs bald fertig, dann gibts bilder und teile liste...  also mit nem carbon rahmen und pike und anstaendingen lrsist auf jedenfall 12 drin, wie duefi schon sagt.
duefi wie bist du mit den arch ex zufrieden? beim welchem gewicht faehrst du dise?


----------



## illuminato (6. März 2015)

Mein jekyll ist jetzt auch fertig geworden gestern.
Allerdings bin ich ich laut Hängewaage bei 13,8 kg im komplett Fahrbetrieb Zustand. 
Bilder und Teileliste gibt es später. 

@Duefi Wir sollten mal gemeinsam in und um Stuttgart eine Runde drehen!


----------



## belgiummtb (6. März 2015)

da bin ich mal gespannt auf die bilder @illuminato


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## illuminato (6. März 2015)

Habe heute morgen ein paar schnelle Fotos geschossen. 13,7 kg mit anderem Sattel und ohne den Faltenbalg der Gravitydropper


----------



## dasphonk (6. März 2015)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> rahmen kommt morgen, lrs bald fertig, dann gibts bilder und teile liste...  also mit nem carbon rahmen und pike und anstaendingen lrsist auf jedenfall 12 drin, wie duefi schon sagt.
> duefi wie bist du mit den arch ex zufrieden? beim welchem gewicht faehrst du dise?



Die ZTR Arch fahre ich mit ca. 92 kg an meinem Hardtail und bin seit Jahren sehr glücklich damit. Dort bin ich super zufrieden. Mit dem Hardtail fahre ich aber lange nicht die Buckelpisten, die ich dem Jekyll zutraue. Ausserdem würde ich auf die Arch maximal 2,25 Reifen aufziehen.


----------



## Duefi (7. März 2015)

Hoi,

@illuminato sehr gerne, dein Aufbau gefällt mir sehr gut!

@belgiummtb ich wiege 85kg. Und bin mit der Arch EX echt zufrieden. Das Vorderrad ist von Speer und ich echt 1A aufgebaut. Vorne kein Nachzentrieren, Höhenschläge etc... Tubeless ist ein Kinderspiel, selbst mit einer einfachen Standpumpe. 

Würde aber heute eine Felge mit einer größeren Maulweite wie die Oozy 295, Syntace W30 oder Ryde Trace kaufen. 

Gruß


----------



## nauker (8. März 2015)

>



Ich wiederhole mich: Cooles Bike!

kurze Frage -Wie schlägt sich die Magura MT8 im Vergleich zur XT? Ich habe bei mir die XT gegen eine XTR gewechselt, meine aber, dass die Bremsleistung hinsichtlich Bissfestigkeit schwächer ist...


----------



## Duefi (8. März 2015)

danke nauker. Bin gerade noch am experimentieren mit der MT8. Im ersten Eindruck ist sie deutlich schwächer als die XT, jedoch besser als Elixir Mistdinger die bei Auslieferung dran waren. Ob sie ausreicht weiß ich noch nicht, werde noch ein paar Runden mehr drehen und dann entscheiden. Mich würde noch die Kombination aus einer Stealth E4 für vorne und einer X2 für hinten reizen 

Gruß Chris


----------



## illuminato (8. März 2015)

Habe seit Donnerstag die xt mit 180er Scheiben drauf und bin mehr als positiv überrascht. Satte bremspower nach intensivem Einbremsen und einen ganz klaren Druckpunkt. Da kann die elixir auf keinen Fall mithalten. Hatte an einem Endro auch schon mal die Code und selbst die sehe ich in der power hinter der XT. Aber sie muss sich noch in Alpen beweisen wenn es mal mehrer 100m bergab geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nauker (9. März 2015)

Ich habe nach den ersten Fahrten mit der XTR die Original-Bremsbeläge gegen die IceTech Variante getauscht, danach war die Bremsleistung spürbar besser. Ich kenn mich mit den MaguraBremsen nicht aus, eventuell gibts da auch Potential...


----------



## belgiummtb (9. März 2015)

Mal was ganz anderes,

meint ihr (oder vielleicht hat es schon jemand gemacht, man könnte die sitzstrebe und die ketten strebe aus carbon nehmen und der hauptrahmen und wippe aus alu?  ich frage weil nen kumpel sein hauptrahmen platt ist und er die teile über hat.


----------



## illuminato (11. März 2015)

Welche Größe ist der Rahmen und welche Lackierung hat seine Kettenstrebe? Auch das grüne?


----------



## belgiummtb (12. März 2015)

Schwarz, glaube modell 2013. hat sich erledit, bekommt ersatz


----------



## CicliB (12. März 2015)

An die, die schon mal nen Dämpfer Service durchführen ließen.
Ich hatte meinen für 10 Wochen bei Bike Infection.
Jetzt nach dem Einbau ist mir aufgefallen, das beide Rebound Stufen jetzt 15/16 Klicks statt 13 haben.
Ist das normal???


----------



## JackRackam (12. März 2015)

10 Wochen!!!! Huch, das ist aber heftig


----------



## dasphonk (12. März 2015)

Ganz ehrlich...10 Wochen ist echt zu lang! Mein Dämpfer war bei Toxoholics und innerhalb einer Woche zurück.

Mein Short Travel hat 15 Klicks. Der Long Travel hat 14 Klicks. In der Anleitung steht etwas von ca. 13 Klicks. Bist Du sicher, dass Du vorher 13 hattest?


----------



## CicliB (12. März 2015)

Hallo,
Beide hatten vorher definitiv 13 Klicks.

Und bei der Bearbeitung wurde ich jede Woche weiter vertröstet.
Mal war es das fehlende Werkzeug, mal plötzlich Urlaub der Werkstatt...
Dafür kostet es halt nur 79€ komplett.
Aber auf den Fahrer, wie im Serviceumfang beschrieben, wurde gar nix abgestimmt.
Der Druck war so niedrig eingestellt, das war noch nicht mal mehr in der Liste zu finden.
Und die Schraube des Drehstellers vom Long Travel wurde auch dulle gedreht...


----------



## Puls220 (14. März 2015)

Bei den aktuellen Temperaturen läuft der Dämfer so zäh, dass ich beide Dämpfungseinstellungen komplett aufgedreht habe - für meinen Geschmack immer noch überdämpft, für richtig leichte Leute (bei niedrigerem Druck) vermutlich kaum fahrbar. Über die 13-15 Clicks Richtung stärkerer Dämpfung würd' ich mir keinen Kopf machen...

Dämpferservice hat letztes Jahr bei Toxo sogar > 10 Wochen gedauert.

Trotz - verletzungsbedingt - wenig biken seitdem steht die Kolbenstange schon wieder 2-3mm raus. Dämpferreset hat nix gebracht.

Gibt es da irgendwelche neuen Erkenntnisse? Hat sich außer Chorge mal jemand am Service selbst probiert?

Soll man bei Nichtbenutzung vielleicht besser den Druck komplett ablassen?

Hat jemand mal versucht, nur die Negativkammer mit Druck zu befüllen, in der Hoffnung, dass mutmaßliches Lecköl wieder auf die andere Seite der Dichtung wandert und die Kolbenstange wieder ganz einfährt?

Der sch... Dyad geht mir echt auf die Nerven...


----------



## nauker (14. März 2015)

Welches Modelljahr ist denn dein Dämpfer? 
Also bezüglich der niedrigen Temperaturen kann ich mich bei meinem Dämpfer (160/90 im ´15 Jekyll) nicht beklagen - da verhält sich m.E. der Dyad wie jeder andere Dämpfer/Federgabel/Variostütze - ist halt umso zäher, je tiefer die Temperaturen sind. 
Auch das Ansprechverhalten meiner Lefty war bei Temperaturen um die Null furchtbar. Abhilfe bring da nur ein anderes Öl. Im letzten Winter habe ich es mal an einer Fox F80 an meinem Racebike getestet, funktionierte problemlos. 
btw. aktuelle Temperaturen - die vergangenen Tage bin ich mit kurzer Hose gefahren, hoffe, das bleibt jetzt so  - wohne im Westerwald...

Lösungen hinsichtlich herausstehender Kolbenstange würden mich auch interessieren - insbesondere ob das auch schon bei den 160/90 Dämpfern aufgetreten ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (14. März 2015)

Ich hab' noch ein 26" Jekyll Jahrgang 2011, gekauft 2012.

Irgendwer hatte geschrieben, dass beim Fox Service das Setup aktualisiert würde.

Mit der kräftig gedämpften Zugstufe kann ich leben, dass nach ein paar hundert km, schon wieder die Kolbenstange raus steht nervt mich tierisch.

Die kleinen, unabhängigen Dämpfer-Service Läden wollen an den DYAD gar nicht mehr ran, weil sie wissen, dass der Kunde meist nach ein paar Monaten wieder da steht und unzufrieden ist...


----------



## Frankentourer (15. März 2015)

Eigentlich macht der Dyad wenig Zicken und das mit der Kolbenstange hab ich mit dem Reset hingekriegt. Habe mich einige Zeit nicht genau an die Reihenfolge beim Druckanpassen gehalten - gleich kam die Kolbenstange raus. Musste den Reset allerdings öfters durchführen bis es komplett erledigt war. Danach hatte ich keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## hopsi7 (17. März 2015)

hier mal eine andere Frage in die Runde:

habe bei meinem 2011er (carbon) aktuell festgestellt, dass sich der Hinterbau leicht verdrehen lässt und vermute, dass ein Lagerwechsel ansteht, ist wohl nach 4 Jahren nicht ungewöhnlich. Wenn noch jemand ähnliche Feststellungen gemacht oder sonst einen Hinweis dazu hat, würde ich das gern wissen.


----------



## Doozzer (17. März 2015)

Also ich habe aktuell nur das Problem, dass die Sattelstrebe an der Wippe um 1-2mm nach links und rechts rutschen kann... liegt das auch an den Lagern?


----------



## Puls220 (17. März 2015)

Doozzer schrieb:


> Also ich habe aktuell nur das Problem, dass die Sattelstrebe an der Wippe um 1-2mm nach links und rechts rutschen kann... liegt das auch an den Lagern?



Du musst die Lager sauber montiere bzw. einstellen bzw.  machen lassen. Die Vorgehensweise ist im Handbuch grob beschrieben. Dazu benötigst Du das Tool KP 169.


----------



## Silbersurfer69 (19. März 2015)

Hallo,gibt es den 2015 Katalog in Gedruckter Ausgabe????


----------



## nauker (20. März 2015)

Es gib zumindest ein DIN 5 - Heft im Querformat für die "Overmountain" Modelle...


----------



## belgiummtb (25. März 2015)

hey leute,

kann mir einerspontan sage nwie viel drehmoment auf di schrauben der schwingen und streben kommen muss?  also die kleine die die ganzen achsen sichern.  finde gerade mein manual niht.
danke


----------



## dasphonk (25. März 2015)

Manual Jekyll 2011-2013: http://media.cannondale.com/media/manuals/2011_webOMS_02_german/2011_webOMS_126584_Jekyll_DE.pdf
Manual Jekyll 2013-5: http://media.cannondale.com/media/uploads/manuals/130729_JEKYLL_27.5_OMS_GE.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belgiummtb (1. April 2015)

So

hier schonmal Vorab die Partliste zum meinem Jekyll, da ja viele leute meinen es ist nicht möglich mit vernünftigen Teilen an die 12kg Marke ran zu kommen  Bilder des Bikes gibt es am Wochenende!

grüsse

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1806745


----------



## Triptube (2. April 2015)

Moin,

kann mir jemand sagen wo ich den Hochdruck Ventileinsatz für den Dyad Dämpfer bekomme ? 
Außer bei FOX/Toxoholics selbst natürlich. 

Was würde so ein Ventil kosten ?

Danke schon mal vorab für eure Hilfe ! 

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. April 2015)

Eigentlich hatte ich gehofft , dass ich mein 2013er Jekyll MX nach dem Umbau auf Pike RCT 3 27,5 und Carbon Laufräder mit Tune Naben jetzt mehr bewegen würde 







Aber mein Fatty liegt mir irgendwie besser und wird deshalb überall von mir gefahren 










Deshalb werde ich mich wohl von meinem schönen Jekyll trennen


----------



## belgiummtb (3. April 2015)

WHAT?

Man kann kein Jekyll ersetzten

So hier mal Paar Bilder von Gestern Abend nach fertigstellung, am Wochenende gibt es dann mal richtig schöne Bilder


----------



## nauker (3. April 2015)

Bevor andere Bilder kommen, mal auf die Schnelle kurze Fragen 
Farbe ist aber nicht rein schwarz, oder? 34´KB? Reverb Stealth war keine Option?


----------



## belgiummtb (3. April 2015)

Farbe ist Schwarz Glanz, Ral kenne ich nicht.  Ja 34er.  Stealth war eine Option aber das geld fehlte am Ende  und vor allem hätte ich dann im Rahmen Bohren müssen.
Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sagatasan (3. April 2015)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Eigentlich hatte ich gehofft , dass ich mein 2013er Jekyll MX nach dem Umbau auf Pike RCT 3 27,5 und Carbon Laufräder mit Tune Naben jetzt mehr bewegen würde
> 
> Aber mein Fatty liegt mir irgendwie besser und wird deshalb überall von mir gefahren Deshalb werde ich mich wohl von meinem schönen Jekyll trennen



carbonlaufräder am jekyll MX????  
hast du es jemals artgerecht gehalten?? 

jekyll und fatty sind 2 welten - da hat dich wohl jemand schlecht beraten 

lg


----------



## belgiummtb (4. April 2015)

So,

Endlich, geschafft  hier mein Baby ganz neu aufgemacht!  es wurde vieles verändert um an ein gewicht von gewogenen 12,230gr, mit carbon sattelstütze für einfache touren sogar unter 12kg, und das bei einem alu rahmen und nen dämpfer der 680gr mit remote wiegt
Teileliste und andere bilder in meinem Album. 
hoffe es gefällt!
konstruktive Kritik und Anregung erwünscht


----------



## nauker (4. April 2015)

Glückwunsch zum schicken Rad! Du wußtest ja ziemlich genau, was du wolltest...

Farblich würde ich, glaub ich, das Farbkonzept noch stringenter durchziehen -Felgenaufkleber entfernen, Reifenaufschrift schwärzen, die roten Dinger am Kurbelende ab (Schutz?) , schwarzen Mudguard und, sofern möglich, den blauen Ring an der Pike schwärzen...Die Pike ist schwarz matt, oder? Fällt halt auf...Auf den 1fach - Aufbau gehe ich jetzt nicht ein, das muss jeder selber wissen - mir wäre ein 34 KB definitiv zu wenig.
1300g beim LRS ist m.E. schon mal  eine Ansage für einen Enduro/AM LRS, oder? ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich so einem leichtgewichtigen LRS mein Vertrauen schenken könnte - (wiege selber auch nur 75kg ff) Aber ich bin mir sicher, bei dir wird es artgerecht bewegt, daher wird es schon passen! Hast du den LRS eigentlich aufbauen lassen oder komplett geordert? Ich werde vermutlich Ende des Jahres meinen 1900g 650b LRS (Mavic CrossRoc) ersetzen - allerdings, weiss ich noch nicht genau, was es werden soll.... Wer also diesbezüglich Ideen hat - her damit!

Ich bin mal auf einen ersten Fahrbericht gespannt - insbesondere wie sich der LRS und die Bremse schlägt.

Viel Spass beim Eindrecken!


----------



## belgiummtb (5. April 2015)

hey,

danke für die Anregung.  bin vorher die flow (nicht die ex) gefahren, im Enduro einsatzt und die hat nie den geist aufgegeben.  die qrch ex ist die Evolution der flow, danach kam als grössere schwester die flow ex.  also ich werde in mal probieren, da ich auch 15kg nach der op jetzt abgenommen habe sollte es ja auch dem lrs zu gute komme
zum farbkonzept, ich wollte noch ein bisschen rot drin lassen da es mir dann doch zu schwarz würde.  34er reicht mir vollkommen, fahre eher gemütlich berg auf, und berg ab sind tempo über 55km/h sowieso nicht drin und die schaffe ich auch mit der Übersetzung.
für deinen lrs, kann dir die ryde trace felge empehlen, nicht zu schwer und breit genug für Enduro.  ach ja lrs kommt von Felix wolf, wurde custoum aufgebaut. speichen sind cx ray.
lg


----------



## sport.frei (5. April 2015)

Ist der schwarze Rahmen Original? Oder gepulvert?


----------



## belgiummtb (5. April 2015)

Neu gepulvert!


----------



## roli888 (5. April 2015)

Hallo 1-fach Fahrer. Ich habe eine Frage, möchte auch meine Sram Kurbel S2210 BB30 mit einem Spiderless auf 1-fach umrüsten. Welches Kettenblatt Spiderless benötige ich, dachte an das MRP aber da steht nur für GXP Kurbelmodell. An meinem ist die Lange Achse mit dem 15mm Spacer verbaut, dachte an ein 32er und hinten e-thirtheen 42er.


----------



## Fritschomat77 (5. April 2015)

Servus,
habe mal eine Frage hier in die Runde.
Hätte jemand Interesse an einer Lefty Supermax 27,5 160 aus dem Jekyll Carbon 2 L.
Bike mit Gabel bisher nur von Juni-Oktober 2014 bewegt und frisch gewartet.

Cheers


----------



## roli888 (5. April 2015)

Fritschomat77 schrieb:


> Servus,
> habe mal eine Frage hier in die Runde.
> Hätte jemand Interesse an einer Lefty Supermax 27,5 160 aus dem Jekyll Carbon 2 L.
> Bike mit Gabel bisher nur von Juni-Oktober 2014 bewegt und frisch gewartet.
> ...


Die Gabel passt an kein "altes" Jekyll. Gabelbrückenabstand Jekyll 2011 - 2014 134mm, XL sogar 160mm.
Die Lefty Supermax von deinem Jekyll dürfte 122mm haben.
Sie kannn daher nur in neuen 27,5 er Jekylls verbaut werden.
Was anderes, die reverb an dem neuen Jekyll welche Absenkung hat die?


----------



## Fritschomat77 (5. April 2015)

Ist 125mm/4.9 stufenlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roli888 (5. April 2015)

Fritschomat77 schrieb:


> Ist 125mm/4.9 stufenlos


Danke, warum willst die Gabel verkaufen, das Ganze Rad wäre eher interessant


----------



## Fritschomat77 (5. April 2015)

Fühle mich im Bikepark, aber auch bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten etwas unsicher mit der Lefty. Ich muss auch mal schauen, wie das mit der Gewichtsbelastung für meinen Arm ausschaut, habe mir alles Bänder in der Schulter abgerissen... .Das Bike ist an sich ist aber wirklich ultra und würde mir wahrscheins, wenn ich die Lefty weg bekomme eine Pike dranbauen.


----------



## nauker (5. April 2015)

roli888 schrieb:


> Was anderes, die reverb an dem neuen Jekyll welche Absenkung hat die?



Mein Carbon 2, Größe M hatte eine KS Lev Int, 100mm Hub verbaut-  welche neuen Jekyll haben denn die Reverb? 100mm war mir definitiv zu kurz, habe jetzt 150mm, das ist perfekt.



Fritschomat77 schrieb:


> wenn ich die Lefty weg bekomme eine Pike dranbauen.



Ganz ehrlich - die Lefty ist für mich überragend (und war auch ein maßgeblicher Grund das Jekyll zu fahren)- ich bin allerdings noch keine Pike gefahren (nur Fox),  dafür nehm ich auch mehrere 100g Mehrgewicht an der Lefty in Kauf...;-)


----------



## roli888 (5. April 2015)

nauker schrieb:


> Mein Carbon 2, Größe M hatte eine KS Lev Int, 100mm Hub verbaut-  welche neuen Jekyll haben denn die Reverb? 100mm war mir definitiv zu kurz, habe jetzt 150mm, das ist perfekt.
> 
> 
> 
> Ganz ehrlich - die Lefty ist für mich überragend (und war auch ein maßgeblicher Grund das Jekyll zu fahren)- ich bin allerdings noch keine Pike gefahren (nur Fox),  dafür nehm ich auch mehrere 100g Mehrgewicht an der Lefty in Kauf...;-)



Muss dir recht geben, habe statt Kind Shock - Reverb geschrieben 
also ich habe Schrittlänge 91 und mir reicht 125mm Absenkung, ist aber wohl Geschmackssache.
Statt ner Fox Gabel ist so ziemlich alles andre besser, zumindest bis Jahrgang 2014. Will entweder das neue Trigger 27,5 oder Jekyll 27,5 oder eben mein altes Jekyll umrüsten mit LRS und Pike, will auch auf 12 kg kommen


----------



## belgiummtb (5. April 2015)

nimm dir ein narrow von absolut black, sind die besten meiner meinung nach und fuer spiderless optimiert.
lg


----------



## belgiummtb (5. April 2015)

auf die zwoelf kilo ist echt machbar, siehe meins in xl. mit nem carbon lrs geht sogar noch was. heute uebrigens erste ausfahrt gehabt und es war ueberragend wie leicht alles ging


----------



## roli888 (6. April 2015)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> auf die zwoelf kilo ist echt machbar, siehe meins in xl. mit nem carbon lrs geht sogar noch was. heute uebrigens erste ausfahrt gehabt und es war ueberragend wie leicht alles ging


 
oben gelesen  Danke


----------



## Allgaeufex (6. April 2015)

.


----------



## zymnokxx (7. April 2015)

Fritschomat77 schrieb:


> Servus,
> habe mal eine Frage hier in die Runde.
> Hätte jemand Interesse an einer Lefty Supermax 27,5 160 aus dem Jekyll Carbon 2 L.
> Bike mit Gabel bisher nur von Juni-Oktober 2014 bewegt und frisch gewartet.
> ...


Hast eine PN...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belgiummtb (10. April 2015)

hat jemand von euch schonmal eine reverb stealth in einem jekyll von 2012/2013 verbaut und wenn ja wie wo was
habe mal doktor google gefragt nur da finde ich nicht wirklich was.
danke


----------



## JackRackam (10. April 2015)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch schonmal eine reverb stealth in einem jekyll von 2012/2013 verbaut und wenn ja wie wo was
> habe mal doktor google gefragt nur da finde ich nicht wirklich was.
> danke


*Interessanter Ansatz*. Da die oberen Ausleitung des Umwerfers bei dir jetzt unbenutzt ist (1x11) könntest du komplett die Leitung integrieren. Sattelrohr müsste nur durchgehend bis Tretlagergehäuse offen sein (denke das ist es, sonst würde es ja volllaufen vom Spritzwasser). Dann die Leitung unterhalb der Tretlagerachse ins Unterrohr einführen und oben raus. Sicher ein Gepfriemel, aber wenns fertig ist - elegante Sache!
Viel Erfolg ganz nach dem Markenclaim von Nike "Just do it"

EDIT:
Ahhh, sehe gerade, dass das Alu-Jekyll gar keine innenverlegte Schaltzüge hat..... D.h. meine Idee funkt ggf. nur beim Carbonrahmen.


----------



## belgiummtb (10. April 2015)

Das verlegen werde ichschon hin bekommen, weissnur nicht genau wo ich den rahmen optmal anbohrn soll, also wer sinnvolle ideen hat, her damit


----------



## roli888 (11. April 2015)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> Das verlegen werde ichschon hin bekommen, weissnur nicht genau wo ich den rahmen optmal anbohrn soll, also wer sinnvolle ideen hat, her damit



Den Rahmen musst du beim Alu Jekyll nicht anbohren im Tretlagergehäuse kannst du vom Sitzrohr in das Unterrohr bis zum Ausgang wo normalerweise die Schaltseile wieder rauskommen sicher einen Weg durchfinden und dann statt dem Umwerferzug nach oben raus bis zum Lenker fahren. Einziges Problem wird die drehende Welle der Tretkurbel sein, hier solltest du sicherstellen das die Remote Leitung nicht an der Welle schleift. Jerome Clementz hat das damals bei seinem 2013er Jekyll so gehabt. Lenker links unten Reverb Remote geht in den rechten Rahmeneingang.


----------



## belgiummtb (11. April 2015)

Beim 2011 gibt es keine ihnen verlegte züge also muss ich bohren!


----------



## dasphonk (12. April 2015)

Ganz ehrlich...ich würde nirgendwo bohren. Der Rahmen wird dadurch geschwächt und man kann nicht wissen, wie hoch die Belastungen genau an der gebohrten Stelle ist.

Die Rahmengarantie dürfte dann ebenfalls hinfällig sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui_Jim (12. April 2015)

Die Garantie dürfte sowieso schon dahin sein da der Rahmen neu gepulvert ist! Anbohren würde ich ihn trotzdem nicht, es gibt mittlerweile so tolle Alternativen wie z.B. die Kindshock LEV, da muß man nicht bohren...


----------



## roli888 (21. April 2015)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> So
> 
> hier schonmal Vorab die Partliste zum meinem Jekyll, da ja viele leute meinen es ist nicht möglich mit vernünftigen Teilen an die 12kg Marke ran zu kommen  Bilder des Bikes gibt es am Wochenende!
> 
> ...




Servus

Mein Jekyll ist soweit auch fertig geplant.
Ein paar Teile müssen noch geliefert und verbaut werden, Gabel und LRS hab ich aber schon, X01 ist bestellt.

Partliste mit Gewichten (teilweise Herstellerangaben - bei Lieferung erfolgt genaue Messung) im Anhang.
12,5kg sinds geworden. Fotos werd ich wenn die letzten Teile geliefert wurden und verbaut sind nachreichen.


----------



## chrom16 (28. April 2015)

Servus
ich will meinem Jekyll eine neue Gabel spendieren. Neuen Steuersatz habe ich schon bestellt. Benötige ich für den Ein- und Ausbau von den Lagern irgndein spezielles Werkzeug oder geht das werkzeuglos?


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. April 2015)

Hilfe

An meinem Jekyll MX 2013 ist am Vorderrad ( WTB Stryker Laufrad ) mit 20mm Steckachse der rechte Nabenadapter Abhanden gekommen 



 



Kann mir jemand sagen , wo ich so etwas her bekomme


----------



## Puls220 (29. April 2015)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Hilfe
> 
> An meinem Jekyll MX 2013 ist am Vorderrad ( WTB Stryker Laufrad ) mit 20mm Steckachse der rechte Nabenadapter Abhanden gekommen
> 
> ...



Jemand mit Zugang zu einer Drehmaschine sollte relativ einfach ein Ersatzteil fertigen können.
Eventuell passen auch die Adapter von anderen Naben, die man einfacher bekommt (DT / Mavic etc.)


----------



## Allgaeufex (29. April 2015)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Jemand mit Zugang zu einer Drehmaschine sollte relativ einfach ein Ersatzteil fertigen können.
> Eventuell passen auch die Adapter von anderen Naben, die man einfacher bekommt (DT / Mavic etc.)



Danke schon mal , dann werde ich es erst mal mit anderen Herstellern probieren


----------



## JackRackam (2. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
möchte/muss die Kurbel abbauen. Habe nun festgestellt dass der integrierte Abzieher fehlt.
Habe die Original *3-fach FSA Afterburner BB30* montiert.
Kann jemand bitte schauen was auf dem Abzieher steht (Gewindegröße) und kurz posten





nach meinen Recherchen sollte es diese sein (rechts im Bild M25 1.0)

-------------------
edit: Leider keine Rückmeldung bekommen - habs bestellt, hat gepasst. Kurbel ist runter. XO drauf....


----------



## Deleted 239656 (16. Mai 2015)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> So,
> 
> nun hier mal mein Schatz vor der ersten ausfahrt nach dem umbau, kann nur sagen als ich zurück gekommen war von der test runde war ich begeistert wie geil sich 180mm an einem jekyll anfühlen können.  noch ein bischen fein tuning und das ist ein richtiges renngerät für enduro rennen
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 239656 (16. Mai 2015)

Du hast hinten 150mm und verbaust vorne ein 180mm Flagg, macht das Sinn, funktioniert das überhaubt? Wie sieht es mit uphill aus?
Warum nicht gleich das Claymore? 
Viel Spaß mit dem Bike.

Grüße aus Heidelberg


----------



## Fritschomat77 (16. Mai 2015)

Servus zusammen,

Ich suche einen sehr stabilen Enduro/Freeride Laufradsatz für Jekyll Carbon 2 72,5. VR Supermax Lefty (Nabe hätte ich schon). HR 12x142mm.
Die Felge sollte auf jeden Fall breit genug für 2,5 Reifen und mehr sein. Fahrfertig im Schnitt um die 85kg.
Habe zur Zeit ein Budget von max. 450€.
Bereits schon ein paar Sachen angeschaut, ich Blick aber bei den ganzen Angeboten nicht mehr durch...

Also wenn sich jemand auskennt, immer her mit den Infos.

Cheers Lukas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belgiummtb (17. Mai 2015)

hi,

ja machte sinnsolange ich kein dh bike hatte und alles mit dem fahren musste.  jetzt fahre ich 160mm vorne, und das geht auch super.  mit leichtbau tuning macht es am meisten sin, bin jetzt bei 12,1 kg und das ohe carbon rahmen, und ich kann nur sagen , toptoptop


----------



## un..inc (18. Mai 2015)

Servus!
Ich bin auf der Suche nach nem neuen Gabelkonus für das 2012er Jekyll 3...
Weiß jemand, welcher da passt?
Wirklich sicher bin ich mir nur bei dem von Dr.Cannondale...
Gibt es noch günstigere mit den gleichen Abmessungen?


----------



## JackRackam (18. Mai 2015)

un..inc schrieb:


> Servus!
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach nem neuen Gabelkonus für das 2012er Jekyll 3...
> Weiß jemand, welcher da passt?
> Wirklich sicher bin ich mir nur bei dem von Dr.Cannondale...
> Gibt es noch günstigere mit den gleichen Abmessungen?


Hab bei mir einen von Specialized eingebaut. Passt auch. Aber 12 € - geht doch oder? Oder?
Die Winkel sind, so denk ich, alle bei 45°. D.h. jeder mit 1,5" wird passen. Problem kann es nur geben, wenn er nicht hoch genug ist, dann könnte das Steuerrohr aufsetzen.


----------



## un..inc (18. Mai 2015)

Naja, 12€ + 6€ Versand...
Finde ich jetz für nen Metallring schon ziemlich happig. 
Meint ihr DER könnte auch passen?


----------



## belgiummtb (18. Mai 2015)

frage an euch,

habe mir von doktor cannondale diesen reduziersteuersatz besorgt, um eine tapered gabel zu fahren.  un habe ich das problem, das ich immer leichtes spiel zwischen ober lager und adapter fuers steuerohr habe was zur folge hat das es leicht rukelt beim bremsen.  ich kann den steuersatz auch nicht viel fester ziehen da sonst der lenker nicht mehr leichtgaengig geht.  wer hat da eine ahnung?
lg


----------



## dasphonk (22. Mai 2015)

Ich habe bei meinem Jekyll 1 einen Riss an der Kettenstrebe. Das Rad steht jetzt beim Händler und wir warten auf eine Antwort von Cannondale. Aufgrund der lebenslangen Rahmengarantie dürfte es ja hoffentlich einen Ersatz geben. 
Ich befürchte aber, dass es die Schwinge in weiss/berserkergrün nicht mehr gibt.

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit Garantieabwicklungen bei Cannondale? Kann es passieren, dass ich dann z.B. eine schwarze Schwinge zum weiss/grünen Rahmen bekomme?


----------



## JackRackam (22. Mai 2015)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Ich habe bei meinem Jekyll 1 einen Riss an der Kettenstrebe. Das Rad steht jetzt beim Händler und wir warten auf eine Antwort von Cannondale. Aufgrund der lebenslangen Rahmengarantie dürfte es ja hoffentlich einen Ersatz geben.
> Ich befürchte aber, dass es die Schwinge in weiss/berserkergrün nicht mehr gibt.
> 
> Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit Garantieabwicklungen bei Cannondale? Kann es passieren, dass ich dann z.B. eine schwarze Schwinge zum weiss/grünen Rahmen bekomme?


Bedauerlich .... wo genau ist der Riss? Hast du ein Photo? halt uns bitte auf dem laufenden. Danke!


----------



## dasphonk (22. Mai 2015)

Heute habe ich mit dem Händler telefoniert. Ich bekomme eine neue Kettenstrebe. Ob es die gleiche Farbe sein wird, steht noch in den Sternen....es wird also ein Überraschungsei. Bearbeitungszeit ist aber bisher echt schnell.

Foto folgt...!


----------



## Michael_H (23. Mai 2015)

So sah es bei mir Ende November aus. Anfang Dezember damit zum Händler und Ende Januar war es fertig mit farblich passender neuer Kettenstrebe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasphonk (23. Mai 2015)

Bei mir sieht es fast genauso aus. Der Riss ist lediglich einige Zentimeter weiter in Richtung Kurbel. Er befindet sich ungefähr hinter dem mittleren Kettenblatt.

Ist das ein Crabonrahmen?


----------



## dasphonk (23. Mai 2015)

Habe doch noch ein Foto gefunden. Ist ein wenig versteckt.......

@Michael_H : Ist das auch ein Carbonrahmen?


----------



## Frankentourer (23. Mai 2015)

Dauerermüdung Kettenklemmer und oder ein Durchschlag als Ursache? Oder keine Ursache also Pech?


----------



## dasphonk (23. Mai 2015)

Es war kein Kettenklemmer und auch kein harter Durchschlag. Ich bin wenig bis gar nicht im Bikepark unterwegs. Ob es eine Dauerermüdung ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Vincy (23. Mai 2015)

Jerome's aktuelles Race Jekyll beim EWS-Rennen in Ireland
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/emerald-green-enduro-world-series-round-2-wicklow-2015.html


----------



## Michael_H (23. Mai 2015)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Ist das ein Crabonrahmen?



Nein, Alu. 8500 km, 3 Jahre, kein Bikepark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Multisurfer (25. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute,
melde mich aus diesem Jekyll-Forum wegen Marken-/Modellwechsel (RADON Slide, weil die Frage kommt ja sowieso) ab. Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung, vor allem in meiner Newcomer-Phase 2012 ward ihr eine große Hilfe.

Habe noch abzugeben:
- 1 kompletten ISB-Lagersatz, neu
- 1 Langarmtrikot Cannondale Factory Team, leicht gebraucht

Bei Interesse schaut mal in den Bikemarkt.

Sturzfreies Schredden!


----------



## Deleted 239656 (26. Mai 2015)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> frage an euch,
> 
> habe mir von doktor cannondale diesen reduziersteuersatz besorgt, um eine tapered gabel zu fahren.  un habe ich das problem, das ich immer leichtes spiel zwischen ober lager und adapter fuers steuerohr habe was zur folge hat das es leicht rukelt beim bremsen.  ich kann den steuersatz auch nicht viel fester ziehen da sonst der lenker nicht mehr leichtgaengig geht.  wer hat da eine ahnung?
> lg


----------



## Deleted 239656 (26. Mai 2015)

Hi,
deswegen bin ich immer noch auf der Suche nach einer Gabel ohne Tapered.
Ich selbst mache am Bike nichts, das überlasse ich dem Fachhändler und seiner Werkstatt.
Mein 2011er Jekyll 3 bekommt grad ein großes Update, bin mal gespannt wie es wird, leider fehlt mir immer noch eine 130-160mm ohne Tapered (ist nicht so einfach), aber wer suchet der findet.

Grüße aus Heidelberg


----------



## dasphonk (26. Mai 2015)

waldgott schrieb:


> Hi,
> deswegen bin ich immer noch auf der Suche nach einer Gabel ohne Tapered.
> Ich selbst mache am Bike nichts, das überlasse ich dem Fachhändler und seiner Werkstatt.
> Mein 2011er Jekyll 3 bekommt grad ein großes Update, bin mal gespannt wie es wird, leider fehlt mir immer noch eine 130-160mm ohne Tapered (ist nicht so einfach), aber wer suchet der findet.
> ...


 
Ich habe meine Lyrik hier bestellt: http://www.mountainbikes.net/
Dort wurde Sie von tapered auf durchgehend 1,5 umgebaut. Die Standrohreinheit gibt es dort weiterhin in 1,5. Der Umbau müßte also weiterhin möglich sein. Die Gabel funktioniert super, ist aber nix für Leichtbau.

Gebraucht sind solche Gabeln eher Exoten.


----------



## hopsi7 (26. Mai 2015)

@waldgott,
ich habe noch eine schwarze Lyrik-U-turn 1.5 durchgehend im Regal liegen, wahlweise 160-130 oder 170-140. Hatte sie mit Verlängerung ein Jahr im Jekyll gefahren, später ausschließlich aus Gewichtsgründen gegen eine Luftgabel getauscht. Bei Interesse gern PM, soll sicher nicht die Welt kosten.

Auch noch eine 32er Fox-Talas, fällt mir gerade ein.


----------



## dasphonk (27. Mai 2015)

Ich habe mein Jekyll heute wieder vom Händler abgeholt. Gestern war die neue Kettenstrebe da und auch schon ausgetauscht. Mein Sorgen bezüglich der Farbe waren unberechtigt...es ist bei der Originalfarbe geblieben.
Fazit: Innerhalb von 1 Woche war alles getauscht, obwohl Pfingsten dazwischen war. Alles top!


----------



## Deleted 239656 (29. Mai 2015)

HiHo, 
mein Jekyll 3 wurde heute auch fertig, hab n bissel Umrüsten lassen, breiterer Lenker, kürzerer Vorbau, neue Bremsen, Kassette, Kette, Kurbel........bla bla. Super, fährt sich besser als vorher.
Was mir jetzt noch fehlt????? 130-160mm 1.5 / 15mm Steckachse Rock Shox oder Fox.
Wäre echt super, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte, denn die Dinger sind nicht leicht aufzutreiben.

Danke im Voraus

Grüße aus Heidelberg


----------



## dasphonk (29. Mai 2015)

Siehe oben...


----------



## dasphonk (29. Mai 2015)

Kannst du auf 20 mm Steckachse umrüsten?


----------



## Deleted 239656 (30. Mai 2015)

Nee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasphonk (30. Mai 2015)

Mit Umbau auf eine 20 mm Steckachse wäre, wi ebereits geschrieben, die Lyrik eine Option gewesen. 15mm Steckachse und durchgehend 1,5 neu zu finden ist nahezu ausgeschlossen. Der Umbau auf einen tapered-Steuersatz ist nicht sonderlich kompliziert. Derzeit würde ich die Pike für das Jekyll empfehlen.

Alternativ bleibt Dir das Angebot von hopsi oder die Suche im Bikemarkt.


----------



## Michael_H (31. Mai 2015)

Ich hätte noch eine Pike 26" Dual Position 160 mm ab zu geben, die bin ich 1,5 Jahre im Jekyll gefahren, eine tolle Gabel.


----------



## zymnokxx (31. Mai 2015)

Michael_H schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch eine Pike 26" Dual Position 160 mm ab zu geben, die bin ich 1,5 Jahre im Jekyll gefahren, eine tolle Gabel.


Hätte Interesse! Gerne PM für Details.


----------



## belgiummtb (3. Juni 2015)

so
habe mir das mal gestern mit dem spiel im steuersatz angeschaut.  also ich habe zwischen kugellager und zentrierring der gabel (oben) etwa 0.05mm platz, dieser ist daran schuld das ich spiel habe.  egal wie fest ich den steuersatz ziehe (irgenwann kann man ja auch nicht mehr frei drehen) es bleibt immer ein rest spiel.  Steuert nicht beim starkem bremsen aber bei leichten bremsaktion merkt man schon wie es rukelt.  habt ihr eine ahnung/erfahrung was man da machen kann um das spiel zu eliminieren? eventuell neuer zentrierring?

danke


----------



## dasphonk (6. Juni 2015)

Wie vor ein paar Tagen geschrieben, habe ich eine neue Kettenstrebe bekommen. Gestern ist mit aufgefallen, dass sich die Kettenstrebe ca. 1,5 cm hin und her bewegen lässt. Vermutlich ist da bei der Montage etwas nicht richtig gelaufen. Hat einer einen Tipp, was da nicht passen könnte?


----------



## Puls220 (9. Juni 2015)

1,5 cm?!? Das fällt ja schon beim Schieben auf...

Hast Du selbst montiert oder der Shop?

Zum Einstellen des Lagerspiels ist das KP169-Tool nützlich, Vorgehensweise ist z.T. im Handbuch beschrieben.
Wichtig ist, das Axialspiel rauszunehmen, bevor man die Lager per Klemmung fixiert.


----------



## Puls220 (9. Juni 2015)

Zum Thema *Dämpferreset *habe ich gerade neue Erfahrungen gemacht:

Trotz ungezählter Resets nach den unterschiedlichen Empfehlungen stand die Kolbenstange immer min. 5mm raus. 
(Obwohl ich die Neg-Kammer mit 1-2 Stufen weniger befüllt habe, Dämpfer im Winter zum Service war)

Was - nach längerem Experimentieren - besser geholfen hat:

* Beide Kammer drucklos machen
* beide Ventile offen halten (eins mit Airport Adapter, das andere per kleinem Inbus)
* Hinterbau mehrfach über den vollen Federweg von Anschlag zu Anschlage bewegen (geht im Montageständer ganz gut)

Danach wie gewohnt befüllen: erst POS, dann NEG. Die Kolbenstange ist jetzt ganz eingefahren.

Vielleicht erspart das ja den ein oder anderen überflüssigen Service....


----------



## dasphonk (10. Juni 2015)

Puls220 schrieb:


> 1,5 cm?!? Das fällt ja schon beim Schieben auf...
> 
> Hast Du selbst montiert oder der Shop?
> 
> ...




Montiert hat mein (jetzt ehemaliger) Händler. Er hat schlichtweg die Ausgleichsscheibe vergessen. Die rauh laufenden Lager hat er auch einfach ignoriert. 

Ich habe mir das KP169 bestellt und mache das heute selbst. Danke für den Tipp


----------



## GerrimaLG (12. Juni 2015)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Zum Thema *Dämpferreset *habe ich gerade neue Erfahrungen gemacht:
> 
> Trotz ungezählter Resets nach den unterschiedlichen Empfehlungen stand die Kolbenstange immer min. 5mm raus.
> (Obwohl ich die Neg-Kammer mit 1-2 Stufen weniger befüllt habe, Dämpfer im Winter zum Service war)
> ...



Danke, werde ich auch mal ausprobieren. 

Hat´s schonmal jemand so versucht?

Gruß Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (17. Juni 2015)

Scheint leider nicht dauerhaft Abhilfe zu schaffen - nach einer Tour steht die sch... Kolbenstange wieder 2-3mm raus 

Hat jemand schon mit dem DYAD Service mit angeblich verbesserten Dichtungen Erfahrung gemacht?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Dampfer-Serv...14?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item4ad652c62e

Ich bin es echt leid das Ding dauernd einzuschicken...


----------



## dasphonk (18. Juni 2015)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Scheint leider nicht dauerhaft Abhilfe zu schaffen - nach einer Tour steht die sch... Kolbenstange wieder 2-3mm raus
> 
> Hat jemand schon mit dem DYAD Service mit angeblich verbesserten Dichtungen Erfahrung gemacht?
> 
> ...


Geht mir genauso. Bin gerade am Gardasee und die Stange schaut noch deutlich weiter raus. Wobei sich das nach 5-10 Minuten Fahrpause wieder von selbst reguliert hat. Dein Ebay-Angebot sieht interessant aus. Bewertungen sind durchweg positiv. Vielleicht einfach mal vorher anrufen?!


----------



## Maui_Jim (18. Juni 2015)

Schau mal hier...
http://www.radserviceberlin.de/Daempferwartungen/Fox_Racing_Shox.html
Ohne eBay gleich noch mal günstiger, will meinen Dämpfer auch dorthin schicken


----------



## Puls220 (18. Juni 2015)

... wollte ich auch gerade posten - in ihrer Antwort per email haben sie auch Mut gemacht, dass Problem mit ihren Dichtungen längerfristig zu beheben  - Bearbeitungszeit ca. 10 Tage.

Ich werde den Dämpfer mal über den Sommerurlaub (eh ohne bike) einschicken und dann mal berichten...

Popelige O-Ringe als bewegte Dichtung bei den hohen Drücken klingt auch nicht besonders vertrauenserweckend...


----------



## dasphonk (18. Juni 2015)

Bei meiner heutigen Tour am Gardasee habe ich einen Mechaniker von Gaardaonbike aus Riva getroffen. Er hat mich gefragt warum ich im Longtravel den Berg rauffahre ;-).  Die schicken ihren Dämpfer zu BSC aus Italien. Der soll den Dämpfer gut in den Griff bekommen. Habe aber noch nicht danach gegoogelt


----------



## belgiummtb (18. Juni 2015)

hi

würde eventuell mein jekyll rahmen abgegeben, dieser ist neu gepulvert und neu gelagert, gerne auch mit anbauteilen, also wer was braucht meldet euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankentourer (18. Juni 2015)

Woher der Sinneswandel? Rad war doch gerade fertig?


----------



## belgiummtb (18. Juni 2015)

tja weil ich immer was neues brauche, und das jekyll das älteste im bunde ist. daher werde ich es verkaufen und ein 29er mal prpbieren.

lg


----------



## nauker (26. Juni 2015)

Kurze Frage - wenn ich das Jekyll am Oberrohr anhebe, spüre ich minimal(st) Spiel im Hinterbau. 
Ich kann aber nicht genau lokalisieren, wo es ist- was tun? 
Gibt´s Erfahrungswerte, wo die Läger zuerst an der Verschleissgrenze sind?

Dank Euch!


----------



## Puls220 (26. Juni 2015)

Die Wippenklemmung hatte sich bei mir mehrfach gelockert - ohne dass die Lager ausgeschlagen waren. Überprüf das mal.

Ansonsten waren bei mir die Hauptlager am Tretlager als erstes durch. Hinterbau und Wippe sind weniger belastet.

Beim nächsten Lagertausch werde ich vollkugelige Lager (Full ball bearing) mit mehr Kugeln verbauen - die sind zwar schwer zu bekommen und teurer, sollen aber länger halten.


----------



## chorge (26. Juni 2015)

nauker schrieb:


> Kurze Frage - wenn ich das Jekyll am Oberrohr anhebe, spüre ich minimal(st) Spiel im Hinterbau.
> Ich kann aber nicht genau lokalisieren, wo es ist- was tun?
> Gibt´s Erfahrungswerte, wo die Läger zuerst an der Verschleissgrenze sind?
> 
> Dank Euch!


Ich tippe auf eine Dämpferbuchse...


----------



## nauker (26. Juni 2015)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Die Wippenklemmung hatte sich bei mir mehrfach gelocker



Du meinst die Inbusschrauben an der Wippe? Da habe ich geschaut, da ist alles fest.

Mit Dämpferbuchse ist die KP 181 gemeint?

btw. hat jemand noch ein KP 169 Tool, was nicht mehr benötigt wird...?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (27. Juni 2015)

Chorge wird recht haben, zu 99% wird es die obere Dämpferbuchse sein. 

Wenn es das Hauptlager wäre, würde man ein Spiel spüren, wenn man den Hinterbau bewegt.

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nauker (27. Juni 2015)

Dank Euch, ich schau mal, was ich tun kann!


----------



## Deleted 239656 (28. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
ich dräng mich mal kurz zwischenrein. Ich suche für mein 2011er Jekyll 3 einen Laufradsatz, gefunden hab ich MAVIC CROSSMAX ENDURO 26 WTS HR. Weis jemand ob die passen? Finde keine Details.

Das Jekall hat vorne 15mm / hinten glaube ich 12/142

Grüße


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (28. Juni 2015)

waldgott schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich dräng mich mal kurz zwischenrein. Ich suche für mein 2011er Jekyll 3 einen Laufradsatz, gefunden hab ich MAVIC CROSSMAX ENDURO 26 WTS HR. Weis jemand ob die passen? Finde keine Details.
> 
> Grüße



Moin!

Habe was für Dich: Eignung pertekt für All-Mountain bis Bikepark. Da richtig leicht, würden die sich an einem Jekyll gut machen. Achsstandards sollten passen (hinten auf jeden Fall). Habe die im Bikemarkt; sollten eigtl gestern verkauft werden, aber der Typ kam nicht.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...n-lrs-in-26-uvp-1-079-nagelneu-und-ungefahren

LRS aus neuem Komplettrad ausgebaut (fahre meine Flow EX mit Tune King Kong weiter).

Achs-Standard: QR 15, X-12 (142mm)

Laufräder kommen wie immer ohne Achsen, Reifen und Ritzel.

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/11...eurer-spass-oder-jeden-cent-wert-fahrbericht/

Das ist das Fazit von mtb-news nach dem Langzeittest - mehr braucht man nicht zu sagen denke ich:

In Sachen Kraftübertragung, Haltbarkeit und Rolleigenschaften konnten uns die All Mountain-Laufräder auf ganzer Linie überzeugen. Da wir den Laufrädern im ersten Teil unseres Tests jedoch keinen Schaden zufügen konnten, stellten wir uns die Frage, wie viel die Leichtgewichte wohl aushalten würden. Kurzerhand demontierten wir den Laufradsatz aus unserem All Mountain-Testbike und stecken ihn ein Enduro, mit dem es neben diversen Rennen unter anderem auch für zwei Wochen nach Whistler ging.

Auf den teils mächtig großen Sprüngen im Bikepark Whistler unterzogen wir die Laufräder einen Härtetest. Verpatzte Landungen, missratene Whips und heftige Einschläge stecken die “TRS+” zwei Wochen lang ohne jegliche Probleme weg. Selbst der Speichenspannung konnte der harte Einsatz nichts anhaben. Nach fünf Monaten härtestem Einsatz mussten wir die Laufräder kein einziges Mal nachzentrieren oder gar gerissene Speichen austauschen. Auch wenn wir die 1.642 Gramm leichten Laufräder hier nicht in den Stand eines Freeride-Laufradsatzes erheben möchten, so lassen sich die “TRS+” unserer Meinung problemlos für mehr einsetzen als nur All Mountain wie von e.thirteen vorgegeben.

Bitte nur kontaktieren, wenn Du sie 100% willst. Bin langsam genervt von den unzuverlässigen Typen.

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belgiummtb (28. Juni 2015)

schaue mal bei mir rein, da sthet einiges vonmeinem endruo jekyll zum verkauf!

grüsse


----------



## dasphonk (29. Juni 2015)

waldgott schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich dräng mich mal kurz zwischenrein. Ich suche für mein 2011er Jekyll 3 einen Laufradsatz, gefunden hab ich MAVIC CROSSMAX ENDURO 26 WTS HR. Weis jemand ob die passen? Finde keine Details.
> 
> Das Jekall hat vorne 15mm / hinten glaube ich 12/142
> ...



Die werden wohl passen. Es gibt einen eigene Bereich hier im Forum für Laufräder. Bei dem Preis kannst Du Dir vom Laufradbauer übrigens einen schicken Laufradsatz nach Wunsch bauen lassen!


----------



## Frankentourer (29. Juni 2015)

Solltest vorne ne breite Felge nehmen, damit es mit wenig Luftdruck gefahren werden kann. Hinten passt nicht mehr als 2,3 Zoll rein jedenfalls bei feuchtem Lehmboden bleibt sonst zu viel hängen. Für 26 Zoll gibt es momentan viele Sonderangebote mit der Flow oder Syntace...


----------



## Deleted 239656 (3. Juli 2015)

Danke Leute,
hab nen 2013er Laufradsatz von Sunringle ergattert. Von 577.- auf 298.- reduziert.
Das Jekyll is nun soweit erneuert, 160mm Pike, XT Kurbel, Kassette, Kette, Kurzer Vorbau, Lenker 80 cm, Laufradsatz ( gleich mal die Magic Mary testen ).
Fährt sich absolut bombast, macht wieder richtig SPAß das Ding zu fahren.


----------



## dasphonk (4. Juli 2015)

Wie hast Du den Umbau der Kurbel gelöst? Hast Du jetzt noch die BB30 Lager?


----------



## Deleted 239656 (4. Juli 2015)

Ja BB30-24mm. Nimm aber kein Adapter von Cannondale, die taugen nix. 

Ungünstiges Licht aber nettes Bike


----------



## Deleted 239656 (5. Juli 2015)

So is besser


----------



## Frankentourer (5. Juli 2015)

FAHRE NE ÄHNLICHE KONFIGURATIION MACHT MÄCHTIG SPAß! GENIESE ES!


----------



## Maui_Jim (17. Juli 2015)

Zur Info! Radservice Berlin hat Aktionswochen, jede Woche ein anderer Dämpferservice zum guten Preis! 


Der Dyad ist ab dem 27.7 dran...


Shit, in Tapatalk is der Link nicht zu sehen. Der Dyad ist ab dem 27.07 dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasphonk (18. Juli 2015)

Klingt interessant. Hatte irgendwer seinen DYAD dort schon zur Inspektion ?


----------



## Maui_Jim (18. Juli 2015)

Meiner ist gerade dort


----------



## dasphonk (18. Juli 2015)

Schreib doch bitte mal, wenn Du Deine Dämpfer zurück bekommen hast.


----------



## Maui_Jim (18. Juli 2015)

Mach ich...


----------



## belgiummtb (22. Juli 2015)

so jekyll ist weg... verabschiede mich hier mit aus diesem bereich des forums, war immer sehr nett und man wurde immer schnell geholfen!

ride on jungs


----------



## Frankentourer (22. Juli 2015)

Was für ein Bike wird der Nachfolger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belgiummtb (23. Juli 2015)

banshee rune 2015


----------



## belgiummtb (23. Juli 2015)

hast du selber felgen von denen?


----------



## JackRackam (23. Juli 2015)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> hast du selber felgen von denen?


...war doch SPAM


----------



## JackRackam (23. Juli 2015)

War am WE in Ischgl und Kappl mit dem Jekyll.
Meine Sun Ringle haben böse versagt. 2 gerissene Speichen am VR. Gut dass der Laden am Ende des Dorftunnels die Speiche selber auf Länge konfektioniert und Soforthilfe leistete. Ansonsten ist das Jekyll für die Gegend genau das RICHTIGE...


----------



## nauker (23. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ob mal jemand an seinem Jekyll nachschauen könnte, ob der Spalt zwischen oberer Befestigung der Lefty und Steuerrohr normal ist? Hab gestern die Lefty eingebaut und bin mir da nicht ganz sicher, ob der Spalt auch schon vorher war...

dank schon mal


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (24. Juli 2015)

nauker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ob mal jemand an seinem Jekyll nachschauen könnte, ob der Spalt zwischen oberer Befestigung der Lefty und Steuerrohr normal ist? Hab gestern die Lefty eingebaut und bin mir da nicht ganz sicher, ob der Spalt auch schon vorher war...
> 
> dank schon mal


Der Spalt ist nicht gleichmäßig. Hab jetzt zwar keine Lefty, aber er sieht so für mich aus, als ob diese nicht richtig im Steuerrohr sitzt.

Einfach nochmal lösen, bisschen dran wackeln und dann sollte das schon passen. Kleiner, gleichmäßiger Spalt ist kein Problem.

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nauker (24. Juli 2015)

Das kommt eventuell auf dem Bild nicht so rüber, der Spalt ist schon gleichmäßig, nur liegt dieser Gummidichtring nicht 100% gleichmäßig auf.
Im Grunde kann man doch eigentlich bei der Montage der Lefty nicht soviel verkehrt macht - das Steuerrohr mit dem Schonhammer vorsichtig bis zum Ende hineintreiben, oder?


----------



## Duefi (25. Juli 2015)

Hey Leute,

Ich verkaufe meinen RAW Rahmen (Größe L), mit Dämpfer inkl. Huber Bushings, ResetRacing GXP Lite Innenlager und Tapered Steuersatz. Kostenpunkt 450€.





Falls Interesse besteht, einfach melden; Werde ihn bis morgen Abend auch in den BikeMarket packen;-)

Gruß


----------



## belgiummtb (25. Juli 2015)

Was kommt neues?


----------



## Duefi (25. Juli 2015)

Ein Santa Cruz Nomad ist es geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui_Jim (5. August 2015)

So, mein Jekyll is auch verkauft! Drehe jetzt auf einem Canyon Spectral meine Runden! Ganz schön viele Verkäufe in letzter Zeit, aber so ist das, Räder kommen und gehen! 
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe immer hier im Thread!


----------



## chorge (5. August 2015)

Schade! Wäre interessant zu wissen, wie ihr die neuen bikes im Vergleich findet! 
Ich finde ja nach wie vor, dass das Jekyll (mit guter 160mm Pike) ein Topbike ist...


----------



## Maui_Jim (5. August 2015)

Das Spectral geht halt um einiges besser berghoch als das Jekyll und da ich hier sehr ausgewogene Strecken habe macht das damit einfach mehr Spaß! Bergab geb ich dir recht, das is das Jekyll klasse! 
Da steht das Spectral aber nicht weit hinten an und nach 3 Jahren is es auch mal Zeit für was neues. Hab lange mit mir gehadert, hab das Jekyll dann aber doch verkauft! Der Dämpfer hat mich halt auch irgendwann genervt...


----------



## JackRackam (5. August 2015)

Habe jetzt mit meinem Trigger Carbon1 26" nen Alpencross hinter mich gebracht. Dachte erst dafür brauchts das Jekyll, aber weit gefehlt. Das Trigger ist um einiges leichter und die holperigen Trails kann man auch gut mit der Trigger fahren. Die Lefty schluckte alles weg und auch der Hinterbau arbeitete sauber ohne an Grenzen zu kommen.
Denke solange man nicht in schwerstem Gelände ist (...kann ich technisch eh nicht fahren) ist das Jekyll m.E. nicht nötig.
In diversen Zeitschriften liest man ja schon, dass der Trend zu mehr Federweg rückläufig ist D.h. Enduro 140mm sind genug.
Würde heute statt dem Jekyll ein Liteville 301 mit 27,5/26" Rädern nehmen. Leicht und flexibel ausstattbar.
Vielleicht denken mehrere so und kehren dem Jekyll den Rücken.
Für Freeridetouren mit Shuttle/Bergbahn bleibt es weiterhin meine 1. Wahl.


----------



## Maui_Jim (5. August 2015)

Mit dem Trigger hab ich auch geliebäugelt, aber der Dyad hat mich davon abgehalten. Ist der Dyad im Trigger auch so zickig? Ich kann die Resets die ich am Dyad gemacht habe gar nicht mehr zählen...
Bestimmt 1x im Monat wo diese blöde Kolbenstange rausgestanden hat und ich wieder pumpen musste wie ein Weltmeister. Hat ja zum Glück immer geklappt, außer beim letzten mal. Da hab ich anscheinend was falsch gemacht und der Dämpfer hat die Luft nicht mehr gehalten. Ab zum Service...


----------



## JackRackam (5. August 2015)

...Vielleicht hab ich Glück, aber bei mir laufen beide Dyad problemlos. Manchmal war es beim Jekyll so, dass die Stange 1mm sichtbar war, was ich aber nicht als bedenkenswert ansah, da ja dies nur im Negativfederweg ein kleiner Verlust darstellt. Habe beide noch nicht im Service gehabt. Die Abstimmung ist von Haus aus gut, da ich gefühlte 85-90kg in Vollmontour mit Rucksack auf die Waage bringe.
Einzig die Buchsen machten etwas Ärger, aber Herr Huber ist da ein kompetenter Partner.


----------



## Maui_Jim (5. August 2015)

Ja der Herr Huber war da auch mein Partner! 1mm hätte mich auch nicht gestört, bei mir waren es gleich immer ca. 5-7 mm, chorges Reset hat zum Glück immer geholfen... Danke noch mal dafür! Eingeschickt hab ich den Dämpfer auch erst zum Verkauf, da hatte ich Glück, aber immer wieder resetten nervt halt


----------



## hopsi7 (6. August 2015)

Meine vielfachen Reset-Versuche haben bisher trotz Einhaltung der Reihenfolge leider zu keinem besseren Ergebnis geführt, immer ca. 5 mm Kolbenstange sichtbar....Vielleicht ist im Winter doch mal ein Service fällig, hoffentlich bekommen die das hin.


----------



## nauker (14. August 2015)

Zum Thema Dyad: Mein Dämpfer hat bisher absolut problemlos funktioniert- vor einer Woche ist allerdings beim Bergaufpedalieren das gesamte Öl rausgeschossen - ich hab gedacht, ich guck nicht richtig! (und stand dann erstmal im Wald ohne Handyempfang)

Naja, gestern habe ich den Dämpfer mal zu Fox geschickt...Mal schauen, was dabei rauskommt.
In der Summe hatte ich jetzt nach einem Jahr Fahrzeit mit dem Jekyll bereits eine defekte SoloAirEinheit an der Lefty, leichtes Lagerspiel im Rahmen (konnte ich noch nicht genau lokalisieren, wo) und einen defekten Dämpfer - das ist m.E. schon beachtlich.

Da nun eh der Dämpfer ausgebaut ist, wollte ich die Originallager durch Huberbuchsen ersetzen - hat da jemand die genauen Abmessungen für ein 27,5 Jekyll zur Hand? Dahingehend bin ich Laie, will hier auf Nummer sicher gehen;-)
Was ersetze ich eigentlich bei der oberen Dämpferaufnahme? Das ist doch eigentlich nur eine M6 Inbusschraube mit einem Teflonring, oder?

http://media.cannondale.com/media/uploads/manuals/130729_JEKYLL_27.5_OMS_GE.pdf


PS: Wer noch ein Auschlagwerkzeug für die Lefty übrig hat --> bitte PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (14. August 2015)

waldgott schrieb:


> Ja BB30-24mm. Nimm aber kein Adapter von Cannondale, die taugen nix.
> 
> Ungünstiges Licht aber nettes Bike


 
Der (von Neuheit) eingeklebte Tretlager-Adapter im kleinen Alu-Jekyll macht bei mir keinen Ärger und ich fahr' nach 4 Jahren (und ~15.000km) noch immer das 1. Shimano Innenlager.

Meinen Dämpfer hatte ich auch (zufällig) zu den Rabattwochen in Berlin zum Service - leider hab' ich vorab den Standardpreis bezahlt... :-/

Der Dämpfer macht aber einen guten Eindruck - sie verwenden ja vorgeblich verbesserte Dichtungen. Zur Zeit läuft er noch etwas schwergängig, aber 0,0mm Kolbenstange zu sehen - ich hoffe das bleibt so... bei Toxoholic/Fox hat das nie lange gehalten.

Ich hab' zwar auch schon mit einem neuen Bike geliebäugelt (evtl. Bionicon Edison Evo), aber dann die Entscheidung getroffen nochmal alles zu renovieren und noch 1-2 Jahre weiterzufahren.

2 Sachen sind mir dabei aufgefallen:

Beim Lagercheck / -tausch: die hinteren Wippenlager waren noch wie neu, Wippe vorne und Horstlink so lala und die Hauptlager total fertig. Mit bloßen Fingern konnte man den Innenring keinen mm mehr drehen!

Bei der Montage hatte ich die Schwinge am Hauptlager komplett zunächst mittig montiert (Spalt rechts/links gleich groß). Nach Montage des Umwerfer-Adapters war (trotz angezogener Klemmschrauben) hinterher die Schwinge komplett nach links verschoben. Da muss man echt aufpassen, dass man hinterher die Lagerung nicht wieder komplett verspannt - vielleicht waren die Lager nicht zu letzt deshalb so fertig (wenn gleich sie auch am höchsten belastet sind).

Für die 26" Jekylls: Bei Hibike gibt es aktuell günstig Conti Reifen:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/n4bdffbad044e8/Mengenrabatt-auf-Continental-Topseller.html
Hab' mich nochmal eingedeckt...


----------



## Deleted 239656 (15. August 2015)

Mein Dämpfer funzt noch immer, in 4 Jahren nicht einmal gewartet.
Wenn mir aber jemand eine gratis Wartung anbietet, sage ich nicht nein.

Grüße


----------



## JackRackam (17. August 2015)

waldgott schrieb:


> Mein Dämpfer funzt noch immer, in 4 Jahren nicht einmal gewartet.
> Wenn mir aber jemand eine gratis Wartung anbietet, sage ich nicht nein.
> 
> Grüße


bei mir auch...
Beide Dämpfer Jekyll und Trigger sind noch im Auslieferzustand und funktionieren einwandfrei.
Beide wurden lediglich mit Huberbuchsen nachgerüstet, nach dem die Originalbuchsen Spiel hatten.
Hinterbau/Lager alle noch spielfrei.
Innenlager vom Trigger gewechselt, lief rau.
Unteres Steuerlager vom Jekyll läuft etwas rauh. Wird wohl bald zu tauschen sein.
Ansonsten nach wie vor zufrieden.

P.S. 
*Das neue Trailbike C'dale HABIT - Abkehr vom DYAD ??? 120mm sind genug ??? Trendwende bei C'dale seit Peter Denk weg ist ??? 
Für'n Trail/Alpencross finde ich mein Trigger eine gute Wahl. Wozu ein HABIT?
Was meint ihr denn dazu ???*


----------



## nauker (17. August 2015)

nauker schrieb:


> Da nun eh der Dämpfer ausgebaut ist, wollte ich die Originallager durch Huberbuchsen ersetzen - hat da jemand die genauen Abmessungen für ein 27,5 Jekyll zur Hand? Dahingehend bin ich Laie, will hier auf Nummer sicher gehen;-)
> Was ersetze ich eigentlich bei der oberen Dämpferaufnahme? Das ist doch eigentlich nur eine M6 Inbusschraube mit einem Teflonring, oder?



keine Ideen?;-)


----------



## Puls220 (17. August 2015)

Einfach den Herrn Huber anmailen - der kennt die notwendigen Abmessungen.

Die 26"er sind 2x 15,75x6 - 27,5"  - sollte - identisch sein


----------



## EA-Tec (18. August 2015)

Sagt mal... ein 15er Jekyll ist gebraucht etwa 500 bis 1.000 EUR teurer, als ein 2013er Jekyll 2.

Ich hatte ein 13er Jekyll 2, und es war das mit Abstand beste Bike, welches ich je hatte! Ich bereue heute noch, es verkauft zu haben! 

Nun soll wieder ein Jekyll in's Haus, und ich bin am Überlegen welches es werden soll. Lohnt sich der Aufpreis für ein aktuelles Jekyll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasphonk (19. August 2015)

Ich selbst fahre eine 2011er Jekyll und bin am Demotag in Sankt Andreasberg die aktuellen Modelle probegefahren. Einen Unterschied zwischen 26" und 27.5" konnte ich nicht feststellen. Der Dämpfer kam mir allerdings etwas feinfühlliger vor, wobei zu diesem Zeitpunkt an meinem Dämpfer die Kolbenstange etwas herausschaute.

Ansonsten fiel mir kein Unterschied auf. Ich meine, Du musst Dich entscheiden, welche Radgröße Du haben willst. Wenn DU mit 26" leben kannst, kannst Du Dir das Geld wohl sparen.


----------



## EA-Tec (19. August 2015)

Ach, Laufradgröße ist mir egal. Da ich ein großes (XL) 29" AM-Fully habe, käme mir ein kleines, wendiges 26" Enduro sogar sehr entgegen, wobei auch ein 27.5" sehr wendig ist. 

Mir geht's in erster Linie um das Fahrverhalten (vor allem in Bezug auf die Lefty), sowie um die Anbauteile wie Bremsen etc... diese sollten ja (hoffe ich?!) beim 2015er Modell besser sein, als beim 2013er.


----------



## dasphonk (20. August 2015)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Der (von Neuheit) eingeklebte Tretlager-Adapter im kleinen Alu-Jekyll macht bei mir keinen Ärger und ich fahr' nach 4 Jahren (und ~15.000km) noch immer das 1. Shimano Innenlager.
> 
> Ich hab' zwar auch schon mit einem neuen Bike geliebäugelt (evtl. Bionicon Edison Evo), aber dann die Entscheidung getroffen nochmal alles zu renovieren und noch 1-2 Jahre weiterzufahren.
> 
> ...



Hast Du einfach das Lagerkit (KP185) genommen, oder irgendwelche andere Lager?


----------



## Puls220 (20. August 2015)

Nein, ich hab' nicht das Lagerkit von Cannondale genommen.

Anhand der Bezeichnung bekommt man ja leicht die passenden Lager

Man braucht insgesamt: 
6Stk Breite 5mm; Aussendurchm. 24mm; Innendurchmesser 15mm *Bezeichnung: 61802-2RSR bzw. 6802 2RS*
4Stk. Breite: 5mm, Aussendurchmesser 19mm; Innendurchmesser 10mm *Bezeichnung:61800-2RSR bzw. 6800*
Die kriegt man in Standardausführung (z.B. bei ebay) für deutlich unter 60€

Da der erste Lagertausch noch auf Garantie ging und der 2. Satz auch nicht viel länger durchhielt, hab' ich mich um bessere Lager bemüht:

Der Händler hat rostfreie Lager empfohlen (im Volksmund "Edelstahl") - der Nachteil ist aber auch eine geringere Härte von Kugeln und Laufbahnen. Von Rotwild weiß ich das sie Lager mit mehr Kugeln (ohne Käfig und höherer Tragzahl = Full-Complement/ Full department / vollkugelige Lager) in rostfrei verbauen und die nahezu keinen Ärger machen.

Die fürs Jekyll benötigten Lager konnte ich nirgends in rostfrei und vollkugelig finden, also hab ich mich für vollkugelig entschieden.
(Nachsetzzeichen VRS oder "MAX-Type") 

Nach längerer Recherche hab' ich folgende Bezugsadressen gefunden:
BRD: http://www.dswaelzlager.de/Rillenkugellager-61802-2RS-MAX => teuer
US: http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id169.html => könnte günstiger sein, wenn man sehr viel bestellt, gibt aber evtl. Probleme mit Steuer+Zoll
US: http://www.artscyclery.com/descpage-ENM6802H.html

*am günstigsten war der ebay-Shop hier: http://stores.ebay.de/mbbearings/*
Da kostet die Full-Complement Ausführung rund 5€ / Stück ... das ist dann genauso viel wie bei Cannondale.

(Ich kann auch nicht ausschließen, dass die original Cannondale Lager vollkugelig sind, aber erwähnen tun sie es nicht)

Da sie ich jetzt erstmalig verbaut hab' kann ich nicht sagen, ob sie wirklich länger halten...


----------



## Puls220 (20. August 2015)

Ich hab' übrigens auch von Leuten gehört, die auf Keramiklager schwören -  sind allerdings auch schwer zu bekommen und richtig teuer.

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob die 27,5er Jekylls größere Lager verwenden - das CD Austauschkit ist ja nur bis BJ 2013.
Das wäre ggf. auch ein Argument für das neuere Modell...


----------



## dkc-live (20. August 2015)

edit hier stand Blödsinn


----------



## Puls220 (20. August 2015)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Nur eben sind die Lager die du gekaufst hast keine vollrolligen Lager und werden mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht so lange halten.



Wie kommst Du darauf?

Ich hab' ja gezielt vollkugelige ausgewählt:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mountain-Bik...arings-/180917434884?var=&hash=item6fcc6c6398

Typ 6800 2RS für 3,33 (brit. Pfund)
Typ 6802 2RS für 3,56



Erklärung:

https://www.google.de/search?q=full...X&ved=0CCkQsARqFQoTCJ_ctcu2t8cCFUGvFAodcBwLMg


----------



## dkc-live (20. August 2015)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du darauf?
> 
> Ich hab' ja gezielt vollkugelige ausgewählt:
> 
> ...



Ja war mein Fehler. Irgendwie hab ich das komplett überlesen .


----------



## tobo78 (20. August 2015)

Hallo

ich möchte an mein radel en kurzen vorbau dran machen,hab immer noch dei fox 32 drin. welchen würdet ihr mir empfehlen und wo bestellen

genauso such ich ne steckachse mit schnellspanner, wo gibts die?

und hat jemand eine kettenführung vorne bei 3 fach??


----------



## dasphonk (21. August 2015)

Du hast wahrscheinlich ein 1.5 Schaftrohrdurchmesser. Dafür gibt es nur recht wenige Vorbauten. Es gab von Syntace den Force 1.5 in verschiedenen Längen. Mit etwas Glück kannst Du den gebraucht bei Ebay oder hier im Bikemarkt ergattern. Von Truvativ gibt es z.B. noch den Holzfeller bei den üblich Versendern.

Mit Schnellspanner müßte die DT Swiss RWS X-12 (12x142mm) MTB Steckachse mit Aluhebel funktionieren...auch bei den üblichen Versendern.

Als Kettenführung funktioniert der C-Guide von Bionicon ganz gut bei 3-fach.....und auch die bei den üblichen Versendern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puls220 (21. August 2015)

Easton Havoc Vorbau gibt's auch noch neu in 1,5" sogar im Angebot:
(2 Farben, 2 Längen)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...mcNezaYMWd3UPJLKVQWi8aArw18P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds

Bionicon Kettenführung kann man leicht "nachbauen". Man braucht nur einen stabilen Schlüsselring, ein kurzes Stück Kunststoffrohr oder -schlauch und ein paar Kabelbindern: Schlüsselring mit stabilen Kabelbindern an die vorderste Schaltzugbefestigung hinterm Tretlager, Kette durch den Schlauch fädeln (am besten beim Kettenwechsel), Schlauch mit Kabelbindern am Schlüsselring befestigen. *Sollte man aber nur mit dem Alu-Jekyll machen, weil beim Carbon die Schaltzugaufnahme nur angeklebt ist und leicht abreißt (gilt auch für original Bionicon!).*

Fahr ich schon lange problemlos - mach bei Gelegenheit mal ein Foto. Weit, weit vorne im Thread wurde auch mal eine "große" Kettenführung diskutiert die mit 3-fach funzt.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (21. August 2015)

Ich fahre die o.g. Lager aus GB. Vor x - Seiten wurde darüber schon ausgiebig diskutiert 

Hab die schon vor gut einem Jahr eingebaut. Bin absolut zufrieden damit. Läuft jetzt noch fluffig, obwohl ich viel im Bikepark unterwegs war.

Die Original Lager sind nicht so dolle (also Gelenk-, Tret- und Steuerrohrlager). Am wenigsten mögen die Mistwetter. 

Versteh bis heute nicht, dass CD High-End Rahmen baut, aber nur Billiglager verbaut.

------------------------------------------------------
Korrektur: 

dieser eBay Shop war es 

http://stores.ebay.de/rullabearings/

Lieferzeit war so 3-5 Tage.


----------



## hopsi7 (15. Oktober 2015)

Guten Morgen in die Runde,
ich muss bei meinem 2011er Jekyll den Steuersatz (1.5 durchgängig) wechseln. Es wäre schön, wenn mir jemand mitteilen könnte, was hier zu empfehlen bzw. sinnvoll ist und wo man das bekommt.
Ich würde auch gern wissen, ob der Wechsel bestimmtes Werkzeug erfordert (ein- oder auspressen?), also ab zum Händler, oder ob man das auch leicht selbst erledigen kann (eine Gabel zu wechseln ist kein Problem).
Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## JackRackam (15. Oktober 2015)

Die Lager sind eingepresst und nicht nur eingelegt. Gabel fällt ja von selber raus, aber die Lager müssen ausgeschlagen werden und neue eingepresst werden. Ist normalerweise kein großer Act, so man das Werkzeug dafür hat. Falls nicht rate ich eher ab, da wenn man sie verkantet beim Einbau wird der Sitz beschädigt und sie müssen plan drin sein, sonst hat man nicht Lange Freude an ihnen.
Was immer gut tut ist die Lager vorher in den Gefrierschrank legen. Dann lassen sie sich besser einpressen (..weil minimal kleiner)


----------



## hopsi7 (15. Oktober 2015)

Danke für die Antwort, da lass ich dann wohl besser die Finger von.


----------



## Maui_Jim (15. Oktober 2015)

hopsi7 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort, da lass ich dann wohl besser die Finger von.


Der Einbau beim Händler kostet auch nicht die Welt...


----------



## Deleted 239656 (15. Oktober 2015)

wer nicht will.............................


----------



## EA-Tec (15. Oktober 2015)

Rahmengroesse?


----------



## Deleted 239656 (16. Oktober 2015)

S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fritschomat77 (16. Oktober 2015)

Servus zusammen,

hätte hier jemand Interesse an einem Jekyll Carbon 2 27,5 von 2015 in Rahmengröße L mit einigen Neuteilen ?
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/663070-cannondale-jekyll-carbon-2-27-5-2015

Cheers,
Lukas


----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (23. Oktober 2015)

Mahlzeit Leute!

Ich hab über die Suche im Thread nichts gefunden..  Mein Baby stand wegen Reinigung und Tretlagerwechsel 2 Wochen lang kopfüber, jetzt lässt sich der Elevatemode nichtmehr aktivieren. Die Remote rastet ein, aber der DYAD bleibt fluffig im Flowmode.
Das Spoolvalve (wo der Bowdenzug rauskommt) lässt sich per Hand noch ein paar mm reindrücken, dann federt er aber nur noch in Zeitlupe aus, daher würde ich das straffer Spannen des Bowdenzuges ersttmal als Lösung ausschließen.
Andere Sympthome sind nicht zu beobachten.

Hatte das schonmal jemand? Lösungsideen?

Das Teil läuft seit 4 Jahren ohne Service wie Sahne, wär schade wenn der Kopfstand mich jetzt zum überfälligen Service zwingen würde. 

Grüße
Tom


----------



## mc-elmo (23. Oktober 2015)

Habe meinen Dämpfer vorbildlich im ersten Winter eingeschickt...
intakten Dämpfer weggeschickt und mit deiner Fehlerbeschreibung wiederbekommen.

3 mal wieder eingeschickt, keine Änderung, neuen Dämpfer bekommen


----------



## kausbex (24. Oktober 2015)

Hast Du schon mal ein Reset des Dämpfers versucht? Steht hier im Thread ausführlich erklärt.


----------



## kausbex (24. Oktober 2015)

gernotkrinner schrieb:


> Meinst du das Posting?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9871373&postcount=1096


----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (25. Oktober 2015)

Ok,  bei mir wars scheinbar doch nur das Remotekabel. Reset gemacht, keine Änderung.

Dann bemerkt, dass die Remote etwas Leerweg hat. Nachgespannt, jetz läuft er wieder. Das Ausfedern in Zeitlupe lag an komplett geschlossener Zugstufe im Elevate. Wer auch immer das so eingestellt hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (25. Oktober 2015)

> Das Ausfedern in Zeitlupe lag an komplett geschlossener Zugstufe im Elevate. Wer auch immer das so eingestellt hatte




Das wird auch immer schlimmer, jetzt kommen die nachts nicht mehr zum klauen, sondern verstellen einem die Zugstufe (wo doch jeder weiß, dass die überdämpft ist... )


----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (26. Oktober 2015)

Matze. schrieb:


> Das wird auch immer schlimmer, jetzt kommen die nachts nicht mehr zum klauen, sondern verstellen einem die Zugstufe (wo doch jeder weiß, dass die überdämpft ist... )



Genau! Wo soll das noch hinführen!?


----------



## illuminato (3. November 2015)

Hi zusammen,
habe zum Jekyll, dass ich für grobe Sachen in den Parks und den Alpen verwende, jetzt noch ein Trigger 27,5 für die Spassausfahrten hier im Stuttgarter Raum erstanden.
Tut der Dämpfer am Jekyll zu jeder Zeit was er soll, habe ich beim Neu-Bike folgendes Probelm, das im Video zu hören ist:

Die Funktion ist glaub nicht beeinträchtigt. Hatte den Dämpfer jetzt bei Fox - dann kam der Dämpfer zurück und hat ~35km ohne Geräusche gearbeitet und dann fing es wieder an.
Kennt das jemand und hat eine Abhilfe dafür? Möchte das hin und her schicken eigentlich gerne vermeiden...außer es läuft am Ende auf einen neuen Dämpfer für mich hinaus...


----------



## dasphonk (4. November 2015)

Ein Wimmern von einem Welpen habe ich noch nicht von einem DYAD gehört. Da kommst Du um ein erneutes Einschicken nicht herum.


----------



## Matze. (4. November 2015)

Wäre es möglich, dass es an einem Umlenkpunkt liegt? Dies würde auch die kurze Ruhe nach dem Einbau erklären.


----------



## claudio2013 (4. November 2015)

@illuminato:
Gib einfach mal ´nen Tropfen Ballistol oder Brunox Dämpferdeo auf den Sag-Anzeiger, und wenn Du drauf sitzt auf die Kolbenstange des Dämpfers. Bei meinen beiden Jekyll´s hat´s bis jetzt immer geholfen.


----------



## Frankentourer (5. November 2015)

Hallo Jekyll Gemeinde! Passt ein Dyad Dämper vom Trigger ins Jekyll? Passt ein Dämper des 27,5 Jekyll ins 26 Zoll Jekyll? Mir geht es erstmal um die Länge! Richtig gut wäre es, wenn jemand auch wüsste ob es Unterschiede bei den inneren Werten gibt!
Hintergrund sind die zunehmenden Probleme meines Dämpers am 26 Zoll Jekylls (Knacken, Stange steht 5 mm trotz perfektem Reset heraus, Ölaustritt...), die mich unsicher machen ob ein Service das abstellen kann. Liebe aber sonst das Rad und die GEometrie passt mir perfekt.


----------



## Puls220 (9. November 2015)

Trigger, Jekyll und Claymore haben unterschiedliche Einbaulängen, die sind definitiv nicht austauschbar.

Dr. Cannondale bietet für 26" und 27,5" unterschiedliche DYADs an.
Ob die nur anders abgestimmt sind, oder andere Längen haben, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis:

http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epag...?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/"KP179/"
http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epag...?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/"KP325/"


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (9. November 2015)

Passen nicht. Andere Kolbenlänge und die Kammern haben ein anderes Volumen. 

So... Kann mir jemand verraten welchen umwerfertyp ich brauche für das jekyll.  

Low direct mount ist mir klar, aber s1, s2 oder s3?

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chrom16 (10. November 2015)

Für das 26" Jekyll brauchst du einen s3, ob das 27,5" Modell einen anderen benötigt kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (10. November 2015)

chrom16 schrieb:


> Für das 26" Jekyll brauchst du einen s3, ob das 27,5" Modell einen anderen benötigt kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


Dank dir.. Ist für das 26er!

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## d-lo (10. November 2015)

Servus Leute,
hat jemand von euch 'nen 180er Bremsscheiben Adapter für ein 26er Jekyll rumliegen, den er verkaufen oder gegen einen 185er tauschen mag?

Und eine ganz andere Frage: hat jemand schon probiert, ob ein 27,5" Laufrad in den Hinterbau eines 26" Jekyll passt?

Danke
Daniel


----------



## illuminato (11. November 2015)

d-lo schrieb:


> Und eine ganz andere Frage: hat jemand schon probiert, ob ein 27,5" Laufrad in den Hinterbau eines 26" Jekyll passt?



Reingehen tut es, auch mit einem vernünftigen Reifen.
ABER: es muss staubtrocken sein und es dürfen keinerlei Rückstände (Schlamm, Dreck, Holzsplitter...) vom Boden am Reifen sein, sonst wird das verbindungsstück zwischen Ketten- und Bremsstrebe zersägt.

Glaub mir, die 200 Euro für einen neue Hinterbaustrebe kannst Du dir sparen


----------



## Puls220 (11. November 2015)

Ins Jekyll (26") geht ja noch nicht mal ein Conti Trailking / Rubberqueen 26 x 2,4 rein.

Auch mit einem 26 x 2,4" Mountainking hab ich Schleifspuren am Sitzrohr (inzwischen hab ich Folie montiert).

Irgendwelche 1,5" Breiten Semislicks oder CC Reifen kann man bestimmt in 27,5" montieren, ... aber wozu?


----------



## d-lo (11. November 2015)

illuminato schrieb:


> Reingehen tut es, auch mit einem vernünftigen Reifen.
> ABER: es muss staubtrocken sein und es dürfen keinerlei Rückstände (Schlamm, Dreck, Holzsplitter...) vom Boden am Reifen sein, sonst wird das verbindungsstück zwischen Ketten- und Bremsstrebe zersägt.
> 
> Glaub mir, die 200 Euro für einen neue Hinterbaustrebe kannst Du dir sparen



Danke Dir, das ist ein schöner Sch... Da hilft dann wohl ne Folie auch nix...



Puls220 schrieb:


> ... aber wozu?



Hintergrund ist der, dass ich gerne jetzt mein Jekyll aufmotzen würde, nächsten Winter aber selbst ein Bike aufbauen will. Das heißt, ich brauche Komponenten, die auch in meinen zukünftigen Rahmen passen. Und nachdem es die meisten, zumindest aber meine(n) Traumrahme(n), nur noch in diesem gschissenen 27,5" Schmarrn gibt, hab ich jetzt ein veritables Problem...

Und das Jekyll zu verkaufen, um jetzt mit dem Aufbau anzufangen, das geht sich leider kohletechnisch nicht aus


----------



## d-lo (13. November 2015)

Nochmal ich, weiß jemand, ob man die Originalnabe (Formula DHL142 thru12) auf 11-fach umbauen kann? Dann hätte sich zumindest teilweise mein Laufrad-Problem gelöst.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (14. November 2015)

Die Geo des Rahmen ist doch garnicht auf 27,5 ausgelegt. Wenn es auch irgendwie funktionieren sollte, glaube ich nicht, dass das einen positiven Effekt bringen würde. 

Alternativ nimm ne Gabel für 27,5 und Bau halt nur vorne um.

Ich versteh den Hype immer noch nicht. Würde ein neues Bike anstehen, dann würde ich aber auch umschwenken. 

26 bleibt aber verspielter und ein wenig stabiler.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## d-lo (14. November 2015)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Ich versteh den Hype immer noch nicht. Würde ein neues Bike anstehen, dann würde ich aber auch umschwenken.
> 
> 26 bleibt aber verspielter und ein wenig stabiler.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



Der Hype ist ja mein Problem, ich würde ja bei 26" bleiben. Ich will mir nur nicht jetzt teure Komponenten kaufen, die ich dann in einem Jahr nicht mehr verwenden kann, weil es den Rahmen meiner Wahl nicht in 26" gibt.
Gabel wäre zwar mit der Mattoc kein Problem, Laufräder allerdings schon.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (14. November 2015)

d-lo schrieb:


> Der Hype ist ja mein Problem, ich würde ja bei 26" bleiben. Ich will mir nur nicht jetzt teure Komponenten kaufen, die ich dann in einem Jahr nicht mehr verwenden kann, weil es den Rahmen meiner Wahl nicht in 26" gibt.
> Gabel wäre zwar mit der Mattoc kein Problem, Laufräder allerdings schon.


Dann kauf dir doch jetzt einen 27,5 Laufradsatz und nutz nur das Vorderrad, alternativ halt nur ein vr kaufen.

Viele Hersteller bieten ja auch multifunktionale Rahmen an (z.B. Alutech, liteville, Etc). So kannst du zur Not ja noch 26er weiterfahren.

Ich bleib erstmal bei 26 und jekyll. Ist mir stabil genug. Glaub eher,  ich fahre die lr kaputt bevor was am Rahmen bricht. Einzig der lenkwinkel stört mich was, irgendwann kommt da aber ne gebrauchte lyric coil mit 170mm rein und gut ist. Für meinem Zweck reicht es absolut. Im bikepark komme ich auch jede Strecke runter und hochpedalieren geht ja auch.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankentourer (14. November 2015)

Jetzt möchte ich noch mal ne Frage von etwas vorher aufnehmen. 
Möchte einen Shimano Umwerfer für zweifach montieren ( 22/36 oder 38 ). Welcher passt ans 26ziger? 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen, welcher gut funktioniert? 
Mein Sram x9 Low direct moun S3 war nie besonders und muss jetzt ersetzt werden. 
Danke


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (14. November 2015)

Hab so die böse Befürchtungen, dass keine shimano umwerfer passen.  Jedenfalls konnte ich keinen finden.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## d-lo (14. November 2015)

Ich hab nen Slx Umwerfer, der war original verbaut. Welcher das war, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (14. November 2015)

Kannst du da ne modellnummer dran erkennen? Mein sram x7 ist so langsam nach drei Jahren doch ganz gut durchgenudelt!

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Puls220 (15. November 2015)

Ich fahr' noch 9-Fach und hab folgenden Umwerfer:

SLX directmount FD-M665 2x9-fach (E-Type) - passend zur 2-fach Shimano-Kurbel mit Bashguard

Ich hatte vorher einen 3-fach Umwerfer, hat nicht wesentlich schlechter geschaltet.


----------



## d-lo (15. November 2015)

Meiner ist ein FD-M660. Ist allerdings 3-fach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (15. November 2015)

So... Sram direct mount s3 entspricht shimano E-type umwerfer... Problem gelöst! 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frankentourer (15. November 2015)

Danke, hoffe das klappt.
Beim Durchsehen der SLX Umwerfer ist mir aufgefallen das es jetzt "nur" noch unterschiedliche Zuganlenkungen "Down Pull" Top Pull" (glaube wir brauchen Down Pull) und auch Bewegungsrichtungen "Down Swing", "Top Swing" und "Side Swing" (keine Ahnung) gibt. Kennt sich da jemand aus?


----------



## illuminato (16. November 2015)

Kann mir jemand von Euch sagen, was das im 26" Carbon Jekyll für ein KeFü STandard ist? Würde mir gerne eine KeFü montieren weil mich das Abspringen und das Klappern ziemlich nervt im harten Gelände.
Danke und Gruß


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (16. November 2015)

Normalerweise hat Cannondale eine MRP 2x Kettenführung verbaut (ISCG OLD oder halt ISCG 03) klick mich

Truvativ bietet eine gelabelte KeFü von MRP an... klick mich 

Hab die obere von MRP von Anfang an... so ganz glücklich bin ich damit aber nicht, da mir schon  zwei mal die Führung abgerissen ist. Und das Ersatzteil kostet über 30 Euro. Hab jetzt einfach von einem Truvativ Stinger das Röllchen drangebaut... führt auch... bin aber der Meinung, dass das nicht 100% optimal läuft (reicht aber für Park und Freeride Touren).

Bin jetzt hin und hergerissen zwischen einer Shaman Commander  oder einer G-Junkies "ZweiG" ... werde wohl aber die günstigere von Shaman nehmen. Da gefällt mir auch, dass diese in mehreren Farbvarianten erhältlich ist.

Im Endeffekt passt jede 2x / 3x Kettenführung, welche für ISCG03/ISCG OLD ausgelegt ist. Bei einigen muss man halt mit Unterlegscheiben ein wenig basteln.



Frankentourer schrieb:


> Danke, hoffe das klappt.
> Beim Durchsehen der SLX Umwerfer ist mir aufgefallen das es jetzt "nur" noch unterschiedliche Zuganlenkungen "Down Pull" Top Pull" (glaube wir brauchen Down Pull) und auch Bewegungsrichtungen "Down Swing", "Top Swing" und "Side Swing" (keine Ahnung) gibt. Kennt sich da jemand aus?



Top Swing = Käfig über Schelle / Befestigungspunkt
Down Swing = Käfig unter Schelle / Befestigungspunkt

Top Pull = Zugführung von oben
Down Pull = Zugführung von unten

Am Jekyll sollte ein Top Swing / Down Pull E-Type/Direct Mount Umwerfer passen (oder halt SRAM S3)... Side Swing hat glaub ich was mit mehr Reifenfreiheit bei größeren Laufrädern zu tun, also ab 27,5 oder 29 Zoll.


----------



## illuminato (16. November 2015)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Normalerweise hat Cannondale eine MRP 2x Kettenführung verbaut (ISCG OLD oder halt ISCG 03) klick mich
> 
> Truvativ bietet eine gelabelte KeFü von MRP an... klick mich
> 
> ...



Cool, danke für die Top Antwort!


----------



## Frankentourer (17. November 2015)

Danke! Einer mit Ahnung!


----------



## illuminato (8. Februar 2016)

Nochmal ne Frage von mir 

Hat jemand schon mal versucht ne Reverb-Stealth oder Lev Integra im Jekyll verbaut? Die Kabel außen sind einfach nicht schön und das würde ich mir gerne ersparen.

Gestern durfte das Jekyll mal wieder raus:


 

Es is einfach ein geiles Bike mit dem Setup! Noch ein Umbau auf 1x11 und ne gescheite Sattelstütze...dann is es perfekt


----------



## d-lo (9. Februar 2016)

illuminato schrieb:


> Nochmal ne Frage von mir
> 
> Hat jemand schon mal versucht ne Reverb-Stealth oder Lev Integra im Jekyll verbaut? Die Kabel außen sind einfach nicht schön und das würde ich mir gerne ersparen.



Ich überlege auch schon die ganze Zeit. Meine Idee wäre - nach einem eventuellen Umbau auf 11-fach - die Leitung durch das Loch des Umwerfers zu legen. Ob das allerdings vom Leitungsdurchmesser und vom Ausgangswinkel hinhaut, ist fraglich.


----------



## JackRackam (9. Februar 2016)

... musst Du bei einer Hydraulikleitung auf jeden Fall auf den Leitungsdurchmesser aufbohren. Bei einer traditionellen Zugführung wäre das splitten der Außenhülle möglich, denke aber das ist ein Gefummel, da die Länge exakt auf die Höhenpositon der Sattelstütze anzupassen ist. Wie gut das funktioniert, keine Ahnung, hab's nicht gemacht.


----------



## illuminato (9. Februar 2016)

d-lo schrieb:


> Ich überlege auch schon die ganze Zeit. Meine Idee wäre - nach einem eventuellen Umbau auf 11-fach - die Leitung durch das Loch des Umwerfers zu legen. Ob das allerdings vom Leitungsdurchmesser und vom Ausgangswinkel hinhaut, ist fraglich.



Habe noch mal ein wenig im Verlauf dieses Themas gestöbert und es geht offensichtlich - allerdings nur beim Carbon-Rahmen. 
Gemessen habe ich auch: Die Leitung der Reverb Stealth hat einen Durchmesser außen von 4mm und passt damit perfekt in die Öffnung vom Umwerfer. Das Kabel im Rahmen zu verlegen könnte ziemlich über werden. Aber was schön sein will muss leiden. Wenn das zu viel Aufwand ist, kommt die Lex DX dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CicliB (9. Februar 2016)

Frag doch mal bei Cannondale nach, von Liteville gibt sogar eine Anleitung: http://www.liteville.de/t/22_104.html


----------



## anicalp (10. Februar 2016)

Ich habe eine Reverb Stealth 150mm  in mein Jekyll Carbon montiert. Ich mußte das Umwerferloch auf 5mm aufbohren, sonst geht alles ohne Probleme.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (11. Februar 2016)

Was bringt das Aufbohren am Umwerferloch? Der Kabel verläuft dann doch eh wieder am Unterrohr weiter außen am Rahmen entlang!

Ich glaube gelesen zu haben, dass Aufbohren kurz vor dem Steuerrohr möglich ist, aber dadurch erlischt die Garantie.

Eine Lev Dx ist wohl die eleganteste Lösung, der Rahmen bleibt heile, Garantie ist gewährleistet und der Wiederverkaufswert sinkt nicht so stark durch Bastellösungen (evtl. möchte ein Käufer auch wieder mit Umwerfer fahren). 

Vorteil bei der lev ist ja, dass der Kabelsalat nicht unter dem Sattel beginnt sondern knapp über der Sattelrohr.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## anicalp (11. Februar 2016)

Die ganze Leitung läuft durch den Rahmen, also durch Innenlager ins Sattelrohr - es sieht sauberer aus als externe Leitung von KS Lev.
Das Umwerferloch ist aus Alu, ich glaube nicht das die Aufbohrung die Festigkeit wesentlich beeinflusst. Na ja, wenn der Rahmen gerade an dieser Stelle bricht, dann ist es sicher vorbei mit der "lebenslangen Rahmengarantie".
A propos: ich habe die Sattelstrebe nach 1 Jahr gebrochen und musste sie dann komplett bezahlen - und es passierte an der selben Stelle auf meinen beiden Carbon Jekylls, also ich vermute es war kein Crash, sondern Konstruktionsfehler (Sattelstrebe unterdimensioniert).


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (11. Februar 2016)

Ich meinte nicht die Aufbohrung am Umwerfer sondern vorne kurz vor dem Steuerrohr, da muss die Leitung ja wieder raus. Beim Alu Jekyll gibt es da nämlich keine Öffnung.

Hat das Jekyll Carbon denn nicht schon eh die Option für 'ne interne Verlegung ohne dass man irgendwo bohren muss?

Gab es von Cannondale ne Begründung, weil da nix auf Garantie gemacht worden ist? Oder bist du nicht der Erstkäufer? Mein Jekyll hab ich mit meinen 110kg noch nicht an die Grenzen bringen können, trotz Bikepark Dauereinsatz im letzten Jahr! 
Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## illuminato (11. Februar 2016)

Kann ich nicht verstehen warum die da nicht zahlen wenn Dir das Sattelrohr bricht - Du hast ja sicher nicht die Mindesteinstecktiefe deiner Sattelstütze missachtet und einen zu großen Hebel auf das Sattelrohr gebracht. 
Ich denke mit meinen 70kg komme ich da an keine Grenzen. Morgen kommt die Reverb - ich mache mal Fotos und berichte wie der 1x11 fach Umbau gelaufen ist.


----------



## anicalp (12. Februar 2016)

Der Carbon Rahmen ist durchgängig, also man kann das Umwerferloch vorne unter Steuerrohr für interne Leitung von Sattelstütze benutzen (Reverb Stealth, Lev Integra etc.), wenn man 1-fach Kettenblatt fährt - das ist dann die einzige Stelle, wo die Leitung raus geht. Ich habe gelesen, dass es beim Alu Rahmen nicht geht, weil das Innenlagerrohr nicht durchgängig ist.

Ich habe die Sattelstrebe und nicht das Sattelrohr 2mal gebrochen. Ich bin Erstbesitzer und die Antwort von Cannondale war einfach, dass es durch Crash verursacht worden ist und dafür übernimmt Cannondale keine Garantie - das mit der Schwachstelle ist leider nur meine Vermutung (und vielleicht hat Cannondale Recht). Danach habe ich für Bikepark ein "wirkliches" Park-Bike gekauft.
Ich wiege ca 80kg und habe kurze Beine, also kein übermäßiger Hebel auf den Hinterbau.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (12. Februar 2016)

Wie bist du denn da gecrashed, so dass das die Sattelstrebe gebrochenen ? Ist mir bis jetzt nur bei 'nem alten Ghost ERT Rahmen passiert... beim geradeaus fahren auf Asphalt   

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## anicalp (12. Februar 2016)

Ich weiß leider nicht, wann und wie es passiert ist. Ich habe mehrmals gecrashed und das Bike hat nach einem Flug am Fels gelandet.
Die Sattelstrebe wurde nicht in zwei Stück gebrochen, sondern "nur" einen Riss bekommen, den ich erst später gefunden habe und zwar auf beiden Jekylls die selbe Stelle auf der rechten Seite! Seit 3 Jahren fahre ich mit Jekyll kein Bikepark mehr und die Sattelstrebe hält.
Ich kann also nicht sagen, ob es wirklich Schwachstelle oder Crash war. Aber im Internet habe ich noch keinen anderen mit diesem Problem gefunden - vielleicht hatte ich nur "bad luck".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (12. Februar 2016)

Eventuell ja beim Überschlag irgendwie mit dem Sattel irgendwo hängen geblieben   

Hab auch bis jetzt nur von gebrochenen Kettenstreben was gehört oder gelesen... Aber auch nur extrem selten   

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## anicalp (13. Februar 2016)

Mag sein. In jedem Fall würde ich Carbon Jekyll für Bikepark nicht empfehlen - die Reparaturen sind einfach zu teuer, die neue Sattelstrebe hat 260 Euro gekostet und der Preisvorschlag für Reparatur bei einer Carbonreparaturfirma war auch auf diesem Niveau.
Aber sonst bin ich sehr zufrieden auch wenn ich noch das "alte" 26" Version fahre.


----------



## illuminato (13. Februar 2016)

anicalp schrieb:


> In jedem Fall würde ich Carbon Jekyll für Bikepark nicht empfehlen



Du würdest es aber deshalb nicht empfehlen, weil die Reparatur bei evtl. Schäden teurer ist und nicht weil es nicht halten würde?


----------



## anicalp (13. Februar 2016)

Ich würde sagen, dass beide Sachen zusammenspielen - das Risiko von Beschädigung ist höher und die Reparatur danach teurer als bei einem "schweren" Alu Freerider. Und ein billigeres Bike (z.B. Canyon Torque) zu zerstören tut einem weniger weh. Aber das hängt auch davon, wie man im Bikepark fährt - bei meiner unsauberen rustikalen Fahrweise fliegt das Bike oft durch die Luft Für technische Alpentrails ist Jekyll (mit Pike vorne) das beste!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (13. Februar 2016)

Der Alu Rahmen ist aber auch nicht gerade günstig    und da kann nichts geklebt werden.

Hab auch das alte 26er Jekyll, aber in Alu. Bin nach 3 1/2 Jahren aber immer noch total zufrieden. Zwischendurch wollte ich zwar auch was neues... Aber auch nur, weil ich dann was neues haben wollte  

Für extremen DH oder Monster Drops würde ich es jetzt nicht verwenden, bzw. ist auch nicht mein Fahrstil...  ansonsten geht der immer noch gut ab. Nach dem Dämpfer Service in der Dämpferklinik Berlin fährt es sich auch noch besser (anderes Öl/anderer Trennkolben).


----------



## illuminato (13. Februar 2016)

Habe heute das 1-fach KB montiert von Race Face als DirekctMount - sieht ziemlich schick aus.
Das mit den innen verlegten Reverb/LEV Integra werde ich wohl nicht machen, da ich gesehen habe, dass sich das Loch für den Umwerfer-Zug im Rahmen deutlich verjüngt und ich sicher nicht bohren werde. Das is mir zu heikel bez. meiner Garantie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drei_c (23. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich fahre seit 2,5 Jahren das Jekyll Carbon 2 (Modell 2012) in Größe L mit ner Lefty Max Carbon 140 XLR in der Front.
Für gemäßigte All Mountain Touren OK, auch weil Gewicht top. Der zunächst montierte 110er OPI Vorbau wurde letzten Sommer gegen nen 90er OPI getauscht. Bei Endurotouren zB in Punta Ala kam die Lefty aber zu arg an ihre Grenzen. Lefty war auch im Service, aber auch dadurch werden aus 140mm nicht 160m.

Problem1: Auch der Vorbau war mir immer noch zu lang. Problem, es gibt keinen kürzeren OPI von Cdale. Klar ich könnte mit nem anderen Lefty Steerer einen kürzeren Standardvorbau fahren, aber da die XLR - Einheit zu hoch baut passt das nicht mehr unter den Lenker. OK die XLR Einheit könnte ich abbauen, da eigentlich. Überflüssig.

Problem 2: Lenkwinkel ist mir zu steil. Liegt auch an der niedrigen Einbauhöhe der Lefty.

Meine Wunschlösung wäre (sorry, wenn ich das hier im Jekyll Thread schreibe) das SC Bronson, das ich im Vergleich zum SC Nomad gefahren bin. Nomad ist nicht meine Tasse Kaffee, da zu sehr auf downhill ausgelegt. Bronson wäre perfekt... Wenn der Preis nicht wäre. Dank ungeplanter Reparatur im Haushalt ist das Thema Bronson erstmal für länger vom Tisch.

Daher Pläne ich nun Folgendes:
Jekyll weiterfahren und die Lefty gegen eine gute 160 Forke tauschen. Angedacht ist ne Pike 160 26" RCT3.
Dafür brauch in nen gutes neues Vorderrad, die Pike und nen Steuersatz.

Meine Fragen an Euch:
Brauche ich den Umbausatz Headshok auf Tapered?

http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/KP205

Am liebsten würde ich den Lenkwinkel noch flacher haben und ein Angleset zB Cane Creek AngleSet verbauen.
Dann bräuchte ich den Umbausatz Headshok auf 1,5" und zusätzlich das Angleset für 1,5" ? Oder habe ich jetzt einen Denkfehler begangen?

Könnt ihr mir bitte auf die Sprünge helfen?

Gruß J.


----------



## anicalp (23. Februar 2016)

Nur eine Idee: wenn du sowieso neue Gabel und Rad brauchst für mehr Hub, Schluckfähigkeit und flacher Lenkwinkel, du könntest 27,5" vorne montieren. Liteville macht das und es scheint zu funktionieren. Ich selbst habe ich aber nicht probiert. Ich fahre auch Jekyll Carbon aus 2012 mit Pike 160 RCT3 2P und bin höchstens zufrieden (allerdings für Bikepark und Grobe habe ich noch Canyon Torque EX mit 180mm).


----------



## JackRackam (24. Februar 2016)

...gute Idee. Bei der Auswahl der Gabel denke ich sollte diese absenkbar sein, sonst wird das mit dem Uphill zäh. Wenn es steil wird muss ich meine Lyrik 160mm auch absenken und wenn dann noch das größere Vorderrad hinzukommt....hm...
Die Garantie für den Rahmen erlischt aber auf dem Papier bei dem Einbau einer 160 Gabel bei 27,5", da die zulässige Einbauhöhe der Gabel überschritten wird. Siehe Bedienungsanleitung.


----------



## illuminato (24. Februar 2016)

Ich hab mal eine frage an Euch Jekyll-Fahrer bez. der Zugstufe an eurem DYAD Dämpfer:

Wie fühlt sich euer Hinterbau in High-Speed-Passagen an, vor allem wenn viele Wurzeln/Steine vorhanden sind? Habt Ihr da auch das Gefühl dass der Hinterbau dann mit den Schlägen nicht ganz klar kommt  - sprich dass die Zugstufe zu langsam ist um mehrere Schläge hintereinander sauber zu verarbeiten (habe die Zugstufe komplett offen im Flow-Modus komplett offen)?


----------



## anicalp (24. Februar 2016)

JackRackam schrieb:


> ...gute Idee. Bei der Auswahl der Gabel denke ich sollte diese absenkbar sein, sonst wird das mit dem Uphill zäh. Wenn es steil wird muss ich meine Lyrik 160mm auch absenken und wenn dann noch das größere Vorderrad hinzukommt....hm...
> Die Garantie für den Rahmen erlischt aber auf dem Papier bei dem Einbau einer 160 Gabel bei 27,5", da die zulässige Einbauhöhe der Gabel überschritten wird. Siehe Bedienungsanleitung.


Na ja, stimmt.
Dann wird vielleicht auch Sitzwinkel zu flach und Kurbel zu tief. Der Angelset scheint eine bessere Lösung zu sein. Ich hab leider damit keine Erfahrungen.


----------



## bikino (24. Februar 2016)

Hallo drei C

Ich bin die Gleiche Kombi Jekyll 26 mit Lefty carbon xlr  mit 27,5 Laufrädern gefahren.

Die Gabel wurde von 88 bearbeitet ich hatte immer noch 140 mm Ferderweg.

Es fehlen all die Gimmicks von neuen Gabeln, aber die Steifigkeit im Gelände ist eine Klasse für sich. Ich denke dass für Fahrer ab 80 Kg dies eine Überlegung wert wäre.

Durch die Laufräder hat sich die Geo verändert mehr Vorlauf was es bergab ein ganzes Stück ruhiger gemacht hat, ohne das es träger war.

Was es noch als Vorteil zu sagen ist das die Pedale nicht mehr so schnell aufsetzen (jekyll  Fahrer wissen wovon ich rede), und man sitz besser IM Rad.

Durch den Pullshock Dämpfer sind die größeren Räder kein Problem ( Zug kein Druck, was bei einer Geometrieveränderung ungleicher Druck auf die Dämpfer Kolbenstange zu ungleicher Belastung, und schlechterem ansprechen führt )

Vom Fahrverhalten hat das Jekyll nicht von seiner Agilität eingebüßt, es hat an Laufruhe gewonnen.

Zu den Nachteilen ist zu Sagen,

das hinten „nur Racing Ralf oder Rock Razor (Gravity) passen was im Winter/Schamm ……. Naja

Spürbar war auch die Uphill Qualitäten haben etwas eingebüßt ..vieleicht die Geometrie vielleicht die Änderung des Dämpfers??



Summa summarum würde ICH die Umrüstung als Positiv sehen.


----------



## drei_c (25. Februar 2016)

Erstmal herzlichen Dank für Eure Einschätzungen.

Die Kombi von bikino hatte ich gar nicht auf dem Schirm... 140er Lefty mit 27,5 Vorderrad klingt auch interessant (zumindest was die Laufruhe / Lenkwinkel anbelangt).
Bin allerdings mit dem Schluckvermögen der Lefty nicht wirklich zufrieden. Bei schnellen Schlagfolgen taucht die Lefty ab und stellt mir viel zu spät wieder brauchbaren Federweg z. Verfügung. Alle Rumspielereien mit Compression, etc. brachten da bislang keine Abhilfe. Das wird sich auch durch die Verwendung eines 27,5-Vorderrades nicht ändern.

Mein Favorit ist momentan:
Umbau vorne auf Pike 160mm RCT3 DPA (160-130) / alternativ Fox 34 + neues 26er Laufrad vorne + Steuersatzumrüstung (siehe mein obiges Posting) von Headshok auf Tapered. Ich bin unsicher, ob es wirklich Sinn macht vorne auf 27,5 zu gehen. Tendiere da momentan zu 26". Nicht zu unterschätzender Vorteil ist momentan auch: die 26er-Sachen (z.B. die Pike) kosten deutlich weniger. Bei der Pike macht das in vielen Shops (wenn es eine neue werden sollte) gut EUR 200,- aus. Das Thema Einbauhöhe vs. Garantie ist mir bewusst.

--> Was meint Ihr z. Umbau vorne?

Ich fahre momentan vorne und hinten Maxxis Ardents in 2,4. Passt alles. Bin zuvor Conti MK II in 2.4 vor + hi gefahren (die liegen bei mir rum - kaum gebraucht, bitte PN bei Interesse, 26"). Ging auch gut.

Gruss J.


----------



## freak13 (25. Februar 2016)

anicalp schrieb:


> Ich wiege ca 80kg und habe kurze Beine, also kein übermäßiger Hebel auf den Hinterbau.



hahaha.
beste ausrede ever !!!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (27. Februar 2016)

illuminato schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine frage an Euch Jekyll-Fahrer bez. der Zugstufe an eurem DYAD Dämpfer:
> 
> Wie fühlt sich euer Hinterbau in High-Speed-Passagen an, vor allem wenn viele Wurzeln/Steine vorhanden sind? Habt Ihr da auch das Gefühl dass der Hinterbau dann mit den Schlägen nicht ganz klar kommt  - sprich dass die Zugstufe zu langsam ist um mehrere Schläge hintereinander sauber zu verarbeiten (habe die Zugstufe komplett offen im Flow-Modus komplett offen)?


Ist ein bekanntes Problem beim Jekyll.

Bei der Dämpferklinik Berlin machen die einen guten Service ( günstiger als wie Fox), verbauen einen anderen trennkolben und verwenden dünneres Öl. Dadurch ist die zugstufe dann auch schneller. Kann ich nur empfehlen. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frankentourer (28. Februar 2016)

Anderer Trennkoben ?? Wirklich?
Sie verwenden dünneres Öl und.. oder shimen um (nach genauen Vorgaben)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (28. Februar 2016)

Ich hatte den Dämpfer dort und vorher Mail Kontakt... Es wird ein anderer Trennkolben verbaut, andere Dichtungen und dünneres Öl.  Die Shims werden so belassen.

Kann es aber auch bestätigen. Die zugstufe arbeitet besser, dass Problem mit dem herausstehenden Kolben habe ich z.b. nicht mehr. Nach dem Fox service war es direkt wieder da. Aber alles nur wetterbedingt unter suboptimalen Bedingungen getestet, wenn die Parks wieder aufmachen kann ich mehr Feedback geben.

Einen Unterschied vorher/nachher konnte ich nach dem Fox Service vor knapp 2 Jahren nicht feststellen. 

@JackRackam: das Angel Set passt nicht!!!

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matze. (28. Februar 2016)

Das ist auch interessant zu hören, die Dämpferklinik. Da werde ich den Dyad wohl für einen Service mal hinschicken. Allerdings habe ich das "Problem" mit dem verhärtenden Dämpfer nicht. Kann sein dass es an meinen 100Kg liegt oder an meiner unsensiblen Fahrweise. Was mich eher beschäftigt ist die Tatsache, dass meine alte Manitou Minute mit 130 mm Federweg an der Front (und Stahlfeder) locker mit der verbauten Fox Float 150 mithalten kann. Was die Dämpfung betrifft finde ich die Manitou sogar besser, der Einstellbereich ist von gut bis absolut optimal gut definierbar, während bei der Fox ein Klick zuviel oder einer zu wenig schon alles zum schaukeln bringt (oder früh verhärtet).

Andererseits ist ein 130mm Bike ja auch wieder nicht ganz mit dem Jekyll vergleichbar.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (28. Februar 2016)

Nur drauf achten, wann du einschickst. Die haben öfters Sonderangebote. Ich hatte 130 Euro bezahlt, jetzt kostet es wieder 149 Euro (aber immer noch günstiger als Fox).

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## un..inc (29. Februar 2016)

Servus!
Auch wenn die Frage bestimmt schon oft gestellt wurde; es geht mal wieder um den Steuersatz...
Ich hab momentan ne Durolux mit 1,5er Steuerrohr verbaut. Habe noch Standrohre mit nem Tapered Schaft daheim und würde gerne auf tapered umbauen.
Ich würde gerne an Aufbauhöhe sparen, weil die Durolux mit max. 180mm doch deutlich höher baut als die 150er Talas.

Nun die Frage(n):
Welchen (integrierten/zero-stack) Steuersatz kann ich verwenden, um eine möglichst geringe Aufbauhöhe zu erreichen? Bin von der Anzahl an verschiedenen Arten überfordert.
Welche Art Steuersatz ist vom Werk aus verbaut? Besonders unten? (integriert?)
Mir ist klar, dass ich EIGENTLICH nur den oberen Teil wechseln müsste, aber das Gesamtkonstrukt interessiert mich eben. 

Dankeschööön!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (1. März 2016)

Hol dir doch einfach einen Reduzieradapter von 1.5 auf 1 1/8. Dann musst du nix ausbauen und sparst noch   

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=360406532161&alt=web 

Hab ich gerade so auf die schnelle in der Bucht gefunden. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk

Edit: sehe gerade, dass es wohl der falsche Adapter ist... Die Lösung sollte aber mit dem richtigen funktionieren


----------



## un..inc (1. März 2016)

Damit bekomme ich die Aufbauhöhe doch aber nicht runter, oder? Was macht eigentlich dieser große schwarze Konus? Ist das nur ein Spacer, oder ist da auch ein Lager drin? Kann mich da auf Anhieb nicht dran erinnern. 
Falls das nur ein Spacer ist, dann bräuchte ich ja noch ne Abdeckung, oder? 
So viele Möglichkeiten...


----------



## un..inc (2. März 2016)

Hab' gefunden was ich meine: das oberste Teil scheint ja nur ein Spacer zu sein, oder?







Kann man das irgendwie flacher bekommen? Das baut ja grom 10mm auf... Das würde mir ja fast schon reichen. 

*Andere, grundlegende Frage: *
Obwohl beim Jekyll 1.5" Headtube drauf steht ist augenscheinlich der HS-Standard drin, richtig?
Also statt 1.5" sind es wohl 1.56?

Ich kann also keinen Beliebigen 1.5 - zu  tapered - Steuersatz verbauen, sondern bin gezwungen nen OEM von "Tange Seki" zu nehmen?!?
http://www.bike24.de/p1103842.html  Den hier zum Beispiel?!?

 Nächste Frage:
Gibt es SCHÖNE, KURZE, BEZAHLBARE 1.5er Vorbauten? Dann würde ich die ganze tapered-umbauerei gleich bleiben lassen. 

Merci!

Gruß!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (2. März 2016)

Beim Steuersatz bist du an Cannondale gebunden. Hab selber mal versucht die Lager von einem anderen Hersteller zu bekommen... Pustekuchen. Die Lager sind irgendwie abgeflacht an der Seite. 

Sollte dich aber weniger stören, da das Innenmaß ja genormt ist auf 1.5 Zoll   die Adapterlösung sollte also funktionieren, wenn du auf tapered umsteigen möchtest.

Das oben ist nicht nur ein Spacer, der dichtet auch das Lager ab... Keine Ahnung ob es das auch dünner gibt. 

Hab selber einen 1.5 Vorbau in 5 cm Länge von Cannondale. Mein damaliger Dealer hatte den hinter der Theke hängen. Andere Hersteller bieten sowas aber auch an.


----------



## hopsi7 (3. März 2016)

kurz gegoogelt:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cannondale-Onepointfive-D10-Vorbau-1-5-Zoll-60mm-31-8mm-/151726314895

vielleicht suchst Du so etwas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un..inc (3. März 2016)

Danke, der Vorbau ist mein geringstes Problem...
Ich hab ja schon nen Truvativ AKA in 50mm, bin aber auf der Suche nach nem SCHÖNEN. 
Gefunden habe ich welche --> Easton Havoc, Straitline Pinch 1.5, Chromag HIFI...

Das wichtigste wäre den Konus auf dem Steuersatz irgendwie flacher zu bekommen, um die Aufbauhöhe zu reduzieren.
Hat da noch jemand eine Lösung?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (3. März 2016)

Abflexen?  

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## un..inc (3. März 2016)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Abflexen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



Du hast doch selber geschrieben, dass das Teil auch abdichtet...
Wie soll man DIESES Teil denn abflexen???
Irgendwas muss es dafür doch zu kaufen geben?!?


----------



## grey (3. März 2016)

Ich hab eine Abdeckkappe eines Hope Steuersatzes verwendet und dadurch knapp 1cm gewonnen.
Theoretisch müsst der sogar noch rumkugeln.


----------



## un..inc (3. März 2016)

grey schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Abdeckkappe eines Hope Steuersatzes verwendet und dadurch knapp 1cm gewonnen.
> Theoretisch müsst der sogar noch rumkugeln.



DAS ist doch mal ne Antwort. 
Hast du nen Link dazu?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (3. März 2016)

Abflexen sollte oben aber auch gehen... Auf der Unterseite ist nur ein Dichtring eingearbeitet. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un..inc (3. März 2016)

Zur Kenntnis genommen. 
Aber mit der Flex wollte ich da trotzdem nicht ran... schaut dann ja auch scheisse aus... 
Wenn also jemand nen Link für ein passendes Teil hat --> immer her damit.


----------



## grey (3. März 2016)

Meine ist/war die Abdeckkappe eines Hope hsc6 (EC49/38.1), durch die mitgelieferten Passscheiben auch etwas kompatibler als manch andere. Nukeproof zb. hat gar nicht gepasst.

War zwar ein Claymore bei mir, aber die hatten ja auch die gleichen schwachsinnigen IS52 Steuersätze wie die Jekylls.


----------



## un..inc (3. März 2016)

Cool, das hilft... Danke!
Sollte dann wohl http://activesport.co/epages/80c85f...f-7a95-4b1c-9c30-e64b314f3f2e/Products/HS143N
Die da sein, oder?!?


----------



## grey (3. März 2016)

Ja, sah so aus. 
Ich hab eben den ganzen oberen steuersatz im Bikemarkt gekauft, da waren auch Passscheiben dabei, weiß nicht ob die bei der Abdeckkappe allein auch dabei sind.


----------



## un..inc (3. März 2016)

Hab im Bikemarkt auch gerade einen gefunden...
Weiß nicht, ob mir 25€ zu viel sind. 
Aber danke dir schonmal wie verrückt...


----------



## d-lo (24. März 2016)

A propos Adapter auf tapered: kann mir jemand sagen, ob und wenn ja wie viel der Adapter für tapered (KP205) niedriger baut als der originale (Kp119, siehe post #6884).
Bin heute ziemlich erschrocken, als ich mal die Einbauhöhe gemessen habe, da krieg ich ja nie ne gebrauchte Gabel...


----------



## Michael_H (27. März 2016)

Ich hätte noch eine passende 160 mm Pike ab zu geben.


----------



## bikino (28. März 2016)

d-lo schrieb:


> A propos Adapter auf tapered: kann mir jemand sagen, ob und wenn ja wie viel der Adapter für tapered (KP205) niedriger baut als der originale (Kp119, siehe post #6884).
> Bin heute ziemlich erschrocken, als ich mal die Einbauhöhe gemessen habe, da krieg ich ja nie ne gebrauchte Gabel...






Andere Gabel ?? Ich habe noch eine Lefty Carbon xlr mit 1400 Gr. vom alten Schlag, mit 26er 148mm und mit 27,5 140 mm von 88 gemacht.

Ich bin sie in meinem 26er Jekyll  mit 27,5 Felgen gefahren. Ich bin auch die Pike gefahren der Vorteil dort du kannst selbst mit Tokken eingreifen.

Lass dir sagen das im Vergleich zu einer „normalen“ Pike bist du mit einer „eingestellten „Lefty klar im Vorteil.

Was ich früher auch angezweifelt habe war, wenn die Lefty so gut ist warum fährt z. B Jerome Clementz eine Rock Shox. Die einfache Antwort ist diese Gabeln haben ein Komplett anderes Innenleben (Kartusche …..) als das was man kaufen kann.

Der Hammer war Beim Jekyll von Clementz die Felgen von“ Mavic“ was für eine Breite die Wirklich hatten……. Das  wurde dann „Black box genannt.

Resüme wenn du nicht bereit bist 500-800 Euro (für Fast Suspension und dergleichen), je nachdem wie selbst schrauben und einstellen kannst, drauf zu legen bist du mit eine Lefty im Bereich 26 Zoll besser dran.


----------



## d-lo (28. März 2016)

bikino schrieb:


> Andere Gabel ?? Ich habe noch eine Lefty Carbon xlr mit 1400 Gr. vom alten Schlag, mit 26er 148mm und mit 27,5 140 mm von 88 gemacht.
> 
> Ich bin sie in meinem 26er Jekyll  mit 27,5 Felgen gefahren. Ich bin auch die Pike gefahren der Vorteil dort du kannst selbst mit Tokken eingreifen.
> 
> ...



Da magst Du schon recht haben, aber ich bin auch nicht gewillt, 1000€+ für Lefty und Laufrad auszugeben. Habe im Moment ne 32er Talas...


----------



## bikino (28. März 2016)

Gut das mit der Talas… alles andere ist besser. Wie schwer bist du bist du unter 80 KG hol die die Pike.

Bist du drüber kann ich dir VIELLEICHT  ein Angebot machen für Lefty +27, 5 Syntace W35 Felge mit Lefty Tune Nabe.

Ansonsten noch ein Tipp achte bei der Pike genau welche, es ist da gibt es ganz schöne Krücken!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-lo (28. März 2016)

Sagen wir um die 80kg, je nach Tagesform. Und danke für das Angebot, aber ich will eher ne normale 150/160er Gabel mit 26"/27,5" in nem normalen Laufrad. Mir reicht ja schon die Sonderlösung für Dämpfer und Steuerrohr im Jekyll, da soll wenigstens der Rest Standard sein. Vor allem, weil die Gabel auch in meinen nächsten Rahmen passen soll. Ne Mattoc mit IRT finde ich da auch sehr interessant.


----------



## bikino (28. März 2016)

Also triffst du diese Entscheidung mit der Manitou aus eigener Erfahrung oder auf Empfehlung ?  Vor allem wenn du  sie noch für das „nächste Rad „ willst. Als Steuersatz wenn du es Konisch brauchst, kannst du bei Kohl nachfragen Kosten ca.50-70 Euro da bist du auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## d-lo (28. März 2016)

Ich bin weder die Pike noch die Mattoc gefahren, aber:
a) lese ich hier im Forum in jedem Thread mit, in dem es um Pike, Mattoc und Kollegen geht
b) sind beide Gabeln preislich einigermaßen im Rahmen (die pike halt nur gebraucht)
c) könnte ich beide auch in 27,5" (weil nächstes Rad notgedrungen in Sch...ß 27,5") mit 150mm ins Jekyll einbauen, ohne über die max. Einbauhöhe zu kommen.
Und das allerwichtigste:
d) werden beide *um Welten besser sein als meine Talas*

Und was den Reduziersteuersatz angeht: ich weiß ja, welchen ich brauche, ich wollte nur wissen, oder der oberste Teil des Tapered Steuersatzes auch so hoch baut (knapp 2,5cm) wie der Originalsteuersatz.


----------



## bikino (28. März 2016)

Über die Manitou kann ich dir nicht viel sagen, habe keine Erfahrung damit.

Über die Pike kannst du jetzt und auch in Zukunft das Innenleben ganz nach Geld und eigenen Vor/belieben ändern. Mit genug Einsatz und wissen ist die Rockshox nicht zu Schlagen.

Aber wie gesagt mein Wissen geht über die Rockshox nicht hinaus.



Also Punkt

1.  Welche Gabel hat die Besten Steifigkeits Werte

2.  Bei welcher Gabel kann ich am meisten eingreifen/verändern

3.  Eben wie erwähnt 27,5

Triff deine Entscheidung


----------



## d-lo (28. März 2016)

bikino schrieb:


> Über die Manitou kann ich dir nicht viel sagen, habe keine Erfahrung damit.
> 
> Über die Pike kannst du jetzt und auch in Zukunft das Innenleben ganz nach Geld und eigenen Vor/belieben ändern. Mit genug Einsatz und wissen ist die Rockshox nicht zu Schlagen.
> 
> ...



Also ich glaube, wir reden vollkommen aneinander vorbei. Ich brauch keine Gabelberatung, ich weiß, was ich will: eine gebrauchte Pike oder Mattoc, mir furzegal welche, ich nehme das bessere Angebot.
Das einzige was ich wissen wollte war: *Wie hoch baut der Sch..ß Steuersatz*? Damit ich weiß, wie lange der Gabelschaft sein muss. DAS ist entscheidend, weil je länger der Gabelschaft, desto kleiner das Angebot.

Aber egal, ich kauf mir jetzt einfach vorher den fu....ng Steuersatz und messe selber.


----------



## drei_c (29. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

habe gestern eine Pike RCT3 mit 160mm in mein 2012er Jekyll Carbon (Rahmengröße L) eingebaut (erste Ausfahrt steht noch aus...). Davor war eine Lefty Carbon 140 XLR drin.
Mein Jekyll verfügt über ein 1.5-Steuerrohr und einen voll integrierten Steuersatz (d.h. die Lagerschalen sind im Steuerrohr fest verbaut).
Ich habe daher die bisherigen Lager oben und unten im Steuerrohr ausgetrieben und einen neuen Steuersatz (genauer gesagt sind das nur zwei Lager und eine Reduzierschale oben) eingebaut. Ich habe den Original-Cannondale-Steuersatz zur Reduzierung von Headshok auf Tapered verwendet (gekauft bei Dr. Cannondale)

http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/KP205

Bauhöhe des Steuersatzes ist nahezu gleich wie zuvor bei der Lefty. Die Lager schließen unverändert oben und unten bündig mit dem Steuerrohr ab. Einzig der innere Klemmring, der das Steuerrohr der Gabel im Steuersatz zentriert, ragt oben etwa 2 mm über das Lager hinaus. Er verschwindet aber vollständig unter der oben Dichtung, die ca. 3mm aufträgt.

Ich habe das Steuerrohr der Pike vorerst auf 25cm gekürzt und habe oben und unten zwei dicke Spacer montiert.
Imho sollte das Steuerrohr der Pike nicht kürzer als 20cm bis 21 cm sein. Dann sollte es bei Dir (ohne Spacer) auf jeden Fall passen, wenn Dein Rahmen mit meinem identisch ist.

Gruss J.


----------



## d-lo (29. März 2016)

drei_c schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe gestern eine Pike RCT3 mit 160mm in mein 2012er Jekyll Carbon (Rahmengröße L) eingebaut (erste Ausfahrt steht noch aus...). Davor war eine Lefty Carbon 140 XLR drin.
> Mein Jekyll verfügt über ein 1.5-Steuerrohr und einen voll integrierten Steuersatz (d.h. die Lagerschalen sind im Steuerrohr fest verbaut).
> ...



Vielen vielen Dank. Das hilft mir weiter. 
Bei meinem Jekyll (Größe M, 26") bin ich im Moment bei ca. 23,4cm (Steuerrohr 13,4 + Vorbau 5 + Spacer 2,5 + 2,5 Steuersatz). Beim Vorbau kann ich 1,5 cm sparen, bei den Spacern 2,5 und beim Steuersatz ca. 2 cm = 17,4 cm. Rein rechnerisch müsste ich dann doch mit 18-18,5cm auf der sicheren Seite sein, oder übersehe ich was?


----------



## drei_c (29. März 2016)

Bitte daran denken, dass Du die untere Lageschale noch auf das Steuerrohr (Schaft) der Pike aufschlagen musst. Das benötigt je nach Steuersatz auch nochmals ca. 5mm.
Ich wäre vorsichtig bei einem zu kurzen Schaftrohr der Gabel (zu kurz ist halt zu kurz...), vor allem, wenn Du daran denkst, die Gabel evtl. später in ein anderes Bike einzubauen...

Ich habe auch lange zwischen 27.5 und 26 hin- und her überlegt und mich letztlich entschieden bei 26 zu bleiben, da:
- Unterschiede zw. 26 und 27.5 nach meinem subj. (Fahr-)Gefühl eher gering sind (aber das muss jeder für sich selbst beantworten),
- Preis für eine neue (!) Pike RCT3 in 26 (2015er Modell) momentan günstiger als für eine gebrauchte 27.5er
- passende neue oder gebrauchte Laufradsätze in 26" zur Zeit ebenfalls zu super Preisen zu haben sind.

Ich fahre die 26-Zoll Kombo die nächsten 2 Jahre. Glaub mir, danach willst Du eh wieder was anderes / neues. 27.5 hin oder her.


----------



## d-lo (29. März 2016)

drei_c schrieb:


> Bitte daran denken, dass Du die untere Lageschale noch auf das Steuerrohr (Schaft) der Pike aufschlagen musst. Das benötigt je nach Steuersatz auch nochmals ca. 5mm.
> Ich wäre vorsichtig bei einem zu kurzen Schaftrohr der Gabel (zu kurz ist halt zu kurz...), vor allem, wenn Du daran denkst, die Gabel evtl. später in ein anderes Bike einzubauen...



Jop, zu kurz wäre ganz schön doof. Ich hab jetzt nochmal gemessen, inklusive der unteren Lagerschale, die ja auch auf der Fox ist, komme ich auf genau 23 cm. Bei Vorbau und Spacern kann ich 4 cm sparen. Heißt 19 cm, und da ist der 2cm Steuersatz auch noch da. Also 18cm könnten reichen, 18,5 wäre gut, 19cm noch besser.



drei_c schrieb:


> Ich habe auch lange zwischen 27.5 und 26 hin- und her überlegt und mich letztlich entschieden bei 26 zu bleiben, da:
> - Unterschiede zw. 26 und 27.5 nach meinem subj. (Fahr-)Gefühl eher gering sind (aber das muss jeder für sich selbst beantworten),
> - Preis für eine neue (!) Pike RCT3 in 26 (2015er Modell) momentan günstiger als für eine gebrauchte 27.5er
> - passende neue oder gebrauchte Laufradsätze in 26" zur Zeit ebenfalls zu super Preisen zu haben sind.
> ...



Ich habe auch lange überlegt was besser wäre. Mich ärgert, dass ich das Angebot von CRC verpasst habe, da gab´s die Mattoc Expert für 400 Euro. Inzwischen ist es mir prinzipiell egal, ob ich ne 26er Gabel mit 160mm fahre oder ne 27,5" mit 150mm, wer weiß, was in zwei Jahren ist. Das Angebot muss passen (auch vom Feeling her ein gutes Gefühl). Ob dann Pike oder Mattoc oder 26 oder 27,5 drauf steht, ist mir wurscht. Vielleicht geht ja auf dem Flohmarkt von den Rasenmähern was.

Aber nochmal vielen Dank, das mit den Maßen hat mir schon mal sehr geholfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un..inc (12. April 2016)

Servus!
Sagt mal, hat jemand von euch ne schöne, kleine Kettenführung für 1-fach verbaut?
Die Low-Direct Funktionieren nicht, weil die Befestigung nicht am Hauptrahmen ist.
Die anderen (77designz, OneUp) bieten nur ISCG05 Befestigungen an.

Hat jemand alternativen, für was minimalistisches für oben?!?


----------



## Frankentourer (12. April 2016)

Will ne neue 170 rock shox reverb am carbon 26 zoll rahmen verwenden. Hat da jemand ne Lösung für die Steuerleitung durch den Rahmen. Möchte aber  zweifach behalten.
Danke

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## un..inc (9. Mai 2016)

un..inc schrieb:


> Servus!
> Sagt mal, hat jemand von euch ne schöne, kleine Kettenführung für 1-fach verbaut?
> Die Low-Direct Funktionieren nicht, weil die Befestigung nicht am Hauptrahmen ist.
> Die anderen (77designz, OneUp) bieten nur ISCG05 Befestigungen an.
> ...



*FRAGEPUSH*


----------



## illuminato (9. Mai 2016)

Good bye Pull Shock!!!

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/cannondale-jekyll-prototype-first-look.html


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (9. Mai 2016)

illuminato schrieb:


> Good bye Pull Shock!!!
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/cannondale-jekyll-prototype-first-look.html


War zu erwarten, Peter Denk hat ja zu Specialized gewechselt. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dasphonk (9. Mai 2016)

Ohje...da passt gar keine Trinkflasche dran....Absolutes NoGo ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (10. Mai 2016)

So... Nach 3 1/2 Jahren musste ich heute feststellen das sich das Gewinde für die X12 Achse an meinem Jekyll verabschiedet hat.







Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Abwicklung bei Cannondale bei sowas? Fällt das unter Garantie? Durch 'nen Sturz kommt sowas ja nicht.

Festgeknallt hab ich die nie, zeitweise sogar immer schön mit dem entsprechendem Drehmoment angezogen.

Dem Händler hab ich zwar schon ne Mail geschrieben und Bilder geschickt und er will sich darum kümmern. 

Interessant wäre für mich halt, ob es dazu schon Erfahrungen gibt. 

Gruß, 

Ralph

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## d-lo (10. Mai 2016)

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, gab's den Fall hier im Fred schon mal. Ergebnis: kein Garantiefall, da die Achse angeblich nicht immer gut geschmiert war...


----------



## lahura (10. Mai 2016)

Hätte noch eine komplette, neue Kettenstrebe von meinem damaligen Jekyll.
Habs wegen einem Riss an der Achsklemmung reklamiert und problemlos eine neue Kettenstrebe bekommen.
Diese wurde nie verbaut da es nur ein Riss im Lack war und später komplett abgeblättert war und mich nicht gestört hat.

Reklamiert hab ich nur mit Rechnung und Bildern beim OnlineShop wo ich das Bike damals bestellt hatte, völlig problemlos


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (11. Mai 2016)

Welche Größe hat den der Rahmen von dem du die Strebe hast und welche Farbe? Würde je nach Aussage dann auf dich zurückkommen. Achso... Preis?

Hat C'dale nicht was allergisch Reagiert auf Onlinehändler?

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lahura (11. Mai 2016)

Rahmengr. M, Farbe weiss, Bilder vom Bike in meinem Album.
Das ganze ging damals völlig problemlos und schnell, hat 1 Woche gedauert bis das Teil da war.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (11. Mai 2016)

Hab einen XL Rahmen in schwarz.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chorge (11. Mai 2016)

Helicoil rein, fertig....


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (11. Mai 2016)

chorge schrieb:


> Helicoil rein, fertig....


Hält das aber den Belastungen stand?  

Interessanterweise hab ich heute mal eine neue X12 Achse montiert. Die packt zu und löst sich nicht. 

Kann mir jemand evtl. ein Vergleichsfoto von seinem Gewinde schicken oder hier reinstellen. Evtl. hab ich ja Glück gehabt oder das Gewinde packt halt auf dem letzten Millimeter.

Neue Schwinge würde mich aber auch nicht stören   

Gruß

Ralph

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 229440 (16. Mai 2016)

Hi 2 Fragen: Habe ein Cannondale Jekyll 2012 Carbon 2. Will jetzt den Laufradsatz von der BlagFlag Pro auf eine Ryde Edge 28mm für 26 Zoll holen mit DT Swiss 350 Naben. Was für einen Achsdurchmesser hat das 2012 Jekyll vorne? Ich habe 20mm gemessen (die Rote achse ohne auszubauen) aber in den Specs steht überall 15 ThruAxle.  Also was ist nu richtig? Frage 2: Lohnt sich eurer Meinung nach die Aufrüstung eines 26" LRS noch, d.h. der Wiederverkaufswert dürfte eher bescheiden sein vom LRS..


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (17. Mai 2016)

Zu 1: Es kommt auf die verbaute Gabel an, ob die 15mm oder 20mm aufnimmt. 

Zu 2: 26er bleiben und werden meiner Meinung nach günstiger. An Ersatzteile ranzukommen sollte kein Problem sein, die Naben sind ja gleich.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasphonk (17. Mai 2016)

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr auch noch einen neuen 26er Laufradsatz gegönnt. Die BlackFlag hatte ich auch und war damit irgendwie nie so richtig glücklich. Jetzt ist es eine ZTR Flow EX mit Acros Naben. Ich will mein Jekyll allerdings noch eine Weile fahren, weil es mir einfach zu viel Spaß macht...Wiederverkaufswert ist sicher nicht gigantisch. Mehr Spaß allerdings kaum bezahlbar!


----------



## d-lo (17. Mai 2016)

Servus, hab mir jetzt meine neue Gabel eingebaut (18,2 cm Gabelschaft reichen übrigens bei Größe M). Dabei sind mir beim neuen Steuersatz diese dünnen Ringe "übrig" geblieben (siehe Foto). Braucht man die? Und falls ja, wohin gehören die?


----------



## Fritschomat77 (21. Mai 2016)

Servus alle zusammen,

habe ein Jekyll Carbon 2  27,5 von 2015 in Größe L. Will mir eine andere Gabel zulegen und komme etwas günstiger an eine Rock Shox Lyrik 180mm dran. Wäre es besser eine 160 (dann wahrscheins eher Pike) zu nehmen bzw. beeinträchtigen diesen 2 cm das Fahrverhalten stark? Zusätzlich die Frage was für einen Steuersatz ich da brauch würde, oder funktioniert das mit dem bereits verbauten?

Cheers,
Lukas


----------



## d-lo (22. Mai 2016)

Fritschomat77 schrieb:


> Servus alle zusammen,
> 
> habe ein Jekyll Carbon 2  27,5 von 2015 in Größe L. Will mir eine andere Gabel zulegen und komme etwas günstiger an eine Rock Shox Lyrik 180mm dran. Wäre es besser eine 160 (dann wahrscheins eher Pike) zu nehmen bzw. beeinträchtigen diesen 2 cm das Fahrverhalten stark? Zusätzlich die Frage was für einen Steuersatz ich da brauch würde, oder funktioniert das mit dem bereits verbauten?
> 
> ...



Servus Lukas,
zum Steuersatz, Du brauchst den KP205, gibts hier günstig: bike24
Zur Gabel: 2cm kannst ja pauschal so nicht sagen, es geht ja um die Einbauhöhe. Ich hab jetzt gerade statt meiner 32 Talas mit 150mm ne Mattoc mit 160mm verbaut. 1cm mehr Federweg aber 24mm mehr Einbauhöhe, und das merkt man schon. Darüber hinaus verlierst Du halt auch die Garantie, wenn Du über die maximale Einbauhöhe gehst. Kurz gesagt: 180mm kann man machen, kommt auch auf den Einsatzberreich an, ich würde es nicht.


----------



## Fritschomat77 (22. Mai 2016)

Wäre bei der Pike der gleiche Steuersatz in Ordnung oder was anderes?
Vielen Dank für die Antwort 
Pike ist dann wahscheins sinnvoller 
(Einsatzbereich: Enduro / DH / FR, eher gemütlich bergauf)


----------



## d-lo (22. Mai 2016)

Jop, der Steuersatz ist für jede tapered Gabel. Und nochmal Jop, Pike ist imho auch sinnvoller.


----------



## drei_c (24. Mai 2016)

@d-lo 
"Dabei sind mir beim neuen Steuersatz diese dünnen Ringe "übrig" geblieben (siehe Foto). Braucht man die? Und falls ja, wohin gehören die?"

In meinen Augen gehören die ganz oben drauf über den Spreiz-/Zentrierring aber unter die Gummiabdichtungskappe (zumindest habe ich da einen drauf gemacht). Funktion ? Es soll wohl verhindern, dass sich der Zentrierring nach oben bewegen kann (unter der Gummiabdichtung oben ist da innen eine gewisse Aussparung und dass sich die Gummidichtung beim Lenken ggf. nicht mitdreht, da so ein "verhaken" mit dem Spreizring ggf. verhindert wird.
Sollte kein Hexernwerk sein, da diese Ringe einzusetzen.

Gruss J.


----------



## d-lo (24. Mai 2016)

drei_c schrieb:


> @d-lo
> "Dabei sind mir beim neuen Steuersatz diese dünnen Ringe "übrig" geblieben (siehe Foto). Braucht man die? Und falls ja, wohin gehören die?"
> 
> In meinen Augen gehören die ganz oben drauf über den Spreiz-/Zentrierring aber unter die Gummiabdichtungskappe (zumindest habe ich da einen drauf gemacht). Funktion ? Es soll wohl verhindern, dass sich der Zentrierring nach oben bewegen kann (unter der Gummiabdichtung oben ist da innen eine gewisse Aussparung und dass sich die Gummidichtung beim Lenken ggf. nicht mitdreht, da so ein "verhaken" mit dem Spreizring ggf. verhindert wird.
> ...



Ahaaa, klingt logisch, dann werd ich das mal machen. Vielen Dank


----------



## aibeekey (24. Mai 2016)

@d-lo  Die Ringe müssen da nicht rein, können aber.

Die sind dazu da etwaige Toleranzen auszugleichen.
Wenn du ohne Ringe weder Spiel hast noch die Dichtlippe dafur extrem quetschen musst, lass sie einfach weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-lo (24. Mai 2016)

Alles klar, dann schau ich mir das nochmal an. Danke Dir.


----------



## Fritschomat77 (9. Juni 2016)

Servus,

ich hätte mal ne frage zu nem Vorbau. Mir wurde heute vom Händler erzählt, dass bei der Supermax Lefty nur bestimmte Vorbauten passen.
Stimmt das? Der verbaute Vorbau wäre FSA Gravity Light | 1,5" | 31,8 mm | 5° 50mm Länge, würde mir gerne einen etwas kürzeren zulegen?
Was könntet ihr da empfehlen ?

Cheers,
Lukas


----------



## chorge (12. Juni 2016)

Hi! Falls jemand auf 27.5" umsteigen will: mein Claymore ist gebrochen, und ich bekomm einen Jekyll 27.5" Rahmen von Cannondale in L als Ersatz. Leider bräuchte ich dann auch noch Laufräder und die Farbe (schwarz-Silber-gelb) passt auch nicht in mein Konzept.... Falls jemand ein Schnäppchen machen will, einfach bei mir melden! Sobald ich den Rahmen hab, stell ich ihn in den Bilemarkt.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (13. Juni 2016)

Darf man fragen wie es das Claymore erwischt hat?

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dasphonk (14. Juni 2016)

Guten MOrgen!

An meinem Jekyll ist die 3-fach FSA SL-K Kurbel montiert. Jetzt ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Kettenblätter ziemich runtergenudelt sind. Vor allem dass 22er und 32er Kettenblatt sind nicht mehr gut. Es müßten diese Kettenblätter sein: http://www.fullspeedahead.com/products/chainrings-mtb/super-type-chainrings-for-sl-k-bcd-10464mm/

Mir fällt es derzeit schwer einen Anbieter für neue Kettenblätter zu finden. Hat hier jemand einen Tipp für mich, wo die Kettenblätter erhältlich sind? Um die Sach noch etwas spannend zu machen....am Freitag geht es in den Urlaub in die Berge und ich wollte das Jekyll gerne mitnehmen.

Ich freue mich über jeden Tipp!


----------



## chorge (14. Juni 2016)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Darf man fragen wie es das Claymore erwischt hat?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


Der "klassische Claymore-Riß" am Oberrohr hinter der Schweißnaht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (14. Juni 2016)

chorge schrieb:


> Der "klassische Claymore-Riß" am Oberrohr hinter der Schweißnaht...




Klassisch,hm. Gibts auch einen "klassischen" Jekyll-Riß?


----------



## Michael_H (14. Juni 2016)

Ja, Kettenstrebe direkt hinter der Kurbel


----------



## Matze. (14. Juni 2016)

Michael_H schrieb:


> Ja, Kettenstrebe direkt hinter der Kurbel





Gibt es dann auch einen neuen Rahmen, oder wird nur der Hinterbau geliefert?


----------



## Michael_H (14. Juni 2016)

Bei mir gab es nur einen neuen Hinterbau.


----------



## dasphonk (15. Juni 2016)

Ich habe nur eine neue Strebe erhalten


----------



## dkc-live (15. Juni 2016)

Das ist aber eine Carbon Kettenstrebe?

Muss ich meine gleich mal checken.

Zu deiner Kurbel. Warum rüstest du nicht gleich standesgemäß auf 1x11 um? Würde massiv Gewicht sparen.
Alternativ einfache eine neue Kurbel, wenn du für die alte keine KB mehr findest.

Alternative 2: TA Chinhook Kettenblätter oder vergleichbare. Sieht mir doch stark nach 104 er Lochkreis aus.


----------



## Michael_H (15. Juni 2016)

So sah meins aus:


----------



## dasphonk (15. Juni 2016)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Das ist aber eine Carbon Kettenstrebe?
> 
> Muss ich meine gleich mal checken.
> 
> ...




Ja...ist eine Carbon Kettenstrebe.

Bei 1x11 kommt dann noch eine neue Kassette und Kurbel hinzu. Ausserdem bin ich mir recht unsicher, ob mir 1x11 reicht. Wenn ich überhaupt mal umrüste, dann wohl eher 2-fach.

Es ist ein 104er Lochkreis. Ich probiere es jetzt erstmal so. Am Gardasee wird man ja wohl zur Not mal ein Kettenblatt bekommen ;-) Nach dem Urlaub mache ich mir dann weiter Gedanken!


----------



## dkc-live (15. Juni 2016)

Ich fahre auch ende August an den Norditalien Teich. Ich fahre aktuell 2x10. Werde aber zur nächsten Saison auf 1x11 (wenn die 46 er kassette kommt) gehen, da mich der Kettenverlust nervt.
Ein 28 er Blatt vorn ist ja schon echt kurz übersetzt. Für meine Enduro Ambitionen reicht das dann.

Aber 2 fach heißt auch neue Kurbel. Ich habe sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit 3 Fach Kurbel und 2 fach Umbau an CD Rahmen gemacht.


----------



## chorge (15. Juni 2016)

Deswegen macht ja die 2fach X9 von Sram soviel Sinn! Ist ne klassische 2x-Kurbel, sprich mit schöner Kettenlinie, hat trotzdem sogar noch nen Bashring, und ist mit 22er und 36er Blatt genial bestückt... Zudem preiswert (bzw. bei mir sogar BILLIG gebraucht)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (16. Juli 2016)

Komischerweise ist meine X12 Gewinde am Hinterbau doch noch nutzbar (mit 'ner neuen Achse und Reinigung des Gewinde)... hoffe hält noch was   

Andere Sache, meine Lager an der Wippe oben zum Unterrohr hin sind wohl wieder hinüber. Hat jemand die Maße zur Hand? Für zwei Lager will ich nicht das ganze Set kaufen. Leider existiert der eBay Händler nicht mehr, wo ich vor zwei Jahren gekauft habe 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dasphonk (16. Juli 2016)

Ich habe leider noch nicht ganz verstanden, welche Du genau meinst. Ich habe hier noch einige Reservelage von SKF liegen. 61800-2RS1 und 61802-2RS. Von beiden Typen kann ich Dir gerne 2 zuschicken.


----------



## Frankentourer (16. Juli 2016)

Hat jemand einen Winkelsteuersatz am Jekyll im Einsatz? 
Müsste doch gehen wenn man konische Gabeln fährt nur wie? 
Stell mir einen um ein Grad flacheren Steuerwinkel mit meiner 160er Gabel vor. 
Ideen?


----------



## grey (16. Juli 2016)

kannst ziemlich vergessen, am claymore (gleicher steuersatzstandard) hab ichs mit einem probiert und bin gescheitert. 
Du bekommst mit diesem sch* IS52 bei cdale einfach keine nennenswerte einpresstiefe zustande, weil es konisch zuläuft ist es oben locker und hat keinen sitz, und dann hast vielleicht noch 2mm die man versuchen kann einzupressen bis man ansteht.


Wenn du es trotzdem probieren willst, kannst gern günstig meinen -1,5° IS52/IS52 custom von workscomponents haben, aber ich bezweifle, dass das am jekyll besser ausschaut. Ich würd halt davon ausgehen dass es 1. nicht hält, 2. man den rahmen ruiniert.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (16. Juli 2016)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Ich habe leider noch nicht ganz verstanden, welche Du genau meinst. Ich habe hier noch einige Reservelage von SKF liegen. 61800-2RS1 und 61802-2RS. Von beiden Typen kann ich Dir gerne 2 zuschicken.









Also die Lager im Bildmittelpunkt. Schon behämmert, wenn die Fotovearbeitung auf dem smartphone keine Pfeile zu Bildern hinzufügen kann.   

Wieviel willst du? PayPal?

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frankentourer (17. Juli 2016)

Danke Grey! Hab ich befürchtet und gehofft irgend jemand hat ne Bastellösung entwickelt, bin nicht so der Handwerker.


----------



## Sagatasan (17. Juli 2016)

chorge schrieb:


> Der "klassische Claymore-Riß" am Oberrohr hinter der Schweißnaht...



Für welchen Nachfolger hast du dich denn entschieden??
Habe mittlerweile den 2ten austauschrahmen für mein 2011er Jekyll 3 (aus Carbon ) der jetzt schon 2 Saisonen hält .... Den 2011er DYAD hab ich heuer durch einen neuen vom 650b Jekyll ersetzt - der geht um Welten besser......

  

Ich liebäugle mit einem Nicolai ION16 ab nächster Saison - ich will einen wartungsarmen stabilen Panzer ohne sonderstandards, ohne upgrade- und austauschwünsche für die nächsten Jahre......
Wenn ich darüber nachdenke was ich alles ins Jekyll investiert habe - mindestens ein 2tes jekyll3


----------



## chorge (17. Juli 2016)

Ich hab jz ein Morewood Jabula, und versuche krampfhaft den Jekyllrahmen zu verkaufen. Aber keiner will ihn...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (17. Juli 2016)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> Für welchen Nachfolger hast du dich denn entschieden??
> Habe mittlerweile den 2ten austauschrahmen für mein 2011er Jekyll 3 (aus Carbon ) der jetzt schon 2 Saisonen hält .... Den 2011er DYAD hab ich heuer durch einen neuen vom 650b Jekyll ersetzt - der geht um Welten besser......



Der neue Dyad passt in den alten Rahmen? Dachte das funktioniert nicht wegen den unterschiedlichen Federwegen am Heck... krass. Hab immer noch meinen ersten Dyad... einmal Service bei Fox -> für'n Ar**h... genauso bockig wie vorher und nach 'ner Woche stand der Kolben wieder einen guten cm raus. Nach dem Service bei der Dämpferfabrik in Berlin hab ich nun keine Probleme mehr und so das Gefühl, dass ich ein neues Rad unter mir habe.  Bzgl. des rausstehenden Kolben ist die Beschreibung von Cannondale aber dran schuld. Immer einen Restdruck in den Kammern lassen. dann können sich auch keine Ventile irgendwie öffnen.



chorge schrieb:


> Ich hab jz ein Morewood Jabula, und versuche krampfhaft den Jekyllrahmen zu verkaufen. Aber keiner will ihn...



Das Jekyll ist ein sehr gutes Rad... teilweise ein wenig speziell und genau da liegt das Problem. Hab auch schon mehrmals drüber nachgedacht meinen Rahmen zu verkaufen... lohnt sich aber nicht. Das Jekyll ist eher ein Bike welches nur komplett gekauft wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (17. Juli 2016)

Hab halt einen nagelneuen Rahmen bekommen als Garantieersatz... Und sogar 27.5 incl. Dämpfer! Daher hatte ich gehofft, dass jemand zuschlagen würde... Finde 1000€ für Rahmen mit Dämpfer eigentlich fair! Oder?! :-(


----------



## Sagatasan (17. Juli 2016)

Der neue DYAD passt definitiv ins 26er! Einen Tag Leogang hat er schon absolviert!
Die 600€ tun halt weh - chorges Rahmen wär mir aber eh zu gross gewesen...
Radservice Berlin hatte ich auch schon - hat eine Saison halbwegs funktioniert..... Olli hat mir den alten dämpfer abgekauft...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (18. Juli 2016)

chorge schrieb:


> Hab halt einen nagelneuen Rahmen bekommen als Garantieersatz... Und sogar 27.5 incl. Dämpfer! Daher hatte ich gehofft, dass jemand zuschlagen würde... Finde 1000€ für Rahmen mit Dämpfer eigentlich fair! Oder?! :-(



Der Preis ist okay für Dämpfer und Rahmen... aber die Gesetze des Marktes halt. Glaube selbst für 800 Euro wird es schwer den Rahmen schnell los zu werden.



Sagatasan schrieb:


> Der neue DYAD passt definitiv ins 26er! Einen Tag Leogang hat er schon absolviert!
> Die 600€ tun halt weh - chorges Rahmen wär mir aber eh zu gross gewesen...
> Radservice Berlin hatte ich auch schon - hat eine Saison halbwegs funktioniert..... Olli hat mir den alten dämpfer abgekauft...



Nutzt du denn den vollen Federweg?


----------



## Sagatasan (18. Juli 2016)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Der Preis ist okay für Dämpfer und Rahmen... aber die Gesetze des Marktes halt. Glaube selbst für 800 Euro wird es schwer den Rahmen schnell los zu werden.
> 
> 
> 
> Nutzt du denn den vollen Federweg?



Natürlich - die beiden DYADs sind von den Abmessungen her baugleich!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (18. Juli 2016)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> Natürlich - die beiden DYADs sind von den Abmessungen her baugleich!


Interessant!   

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chorge (18. Juli 2016)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Der Preis ist okay für Dämpfer und Rahmen... aber die Gesetze des Marktes halt. Glaube selbst für 800 Euro wird es schwer den Rahmen schnell los zu werden.
> 
> 
> 
> Nutzt du denn den vollen Federweg?


Schnell muss nicht sein! Verschenken will ich den Rahmen sicher nicht. Notfalls Bau ich ihn mir 2017/18 selber auf, auch wenn mir die Farbe und 27.5" nicht zusagt! Verkaufen wäre mir lieber, da ich eigentlich mit dem Morewood auch zufrieden bin, aber bevor ich ihn für 800€ verschenke...... 900€ sind meine unterste Schmerzgrenze, denn das ist das Set locker wert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (18. Juli 2016)

D


Sagatasan schrieb:


> Natürlich - die beiden DYADs sind von den Abmessungen her baugleich!


Dachte immer, der neue wäre etwas länger?!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (18. Juli 2016)

chorge schrieb:


> Schnell muss nicht sein! Verschenken will ich den Rahmen sicher nicht. Notfalls Bau ich ihn mir 2017/18 selber auf, auch wenn mir die Farbe und 27.5" nicht zusagt! Verkaufen wäre mir lieber, da ich eigentlich mit dem Morewood auch zufrieden bin, aber bevor ich ihn für 800€ verschenke...... 900€ sind meine unterste Schmerzgrenze, denn das ist das Set locker wert!



Yup... aber solange gebrauchte Jekylls auf dem Markt sind, welche für um die 1200 - 1500 Euro gehandelt werden als Komplettbike und nahezu unbenutzt sind wird das Verkaufen eines Rahmens für ~ 1000 € halt schwer.

Eventuell kannst ja mal in Erfahrung bringen ob die Lebenslange Garantie bei einem unbenutzten Rahmen auf den neuen Käufer übertragbar ist. Das ist ja immerhin ein kleines/großes Plus bei Cannondale und sorgt für etwas mehr Kaufanreiz.


----------



## Sagatasan (18. Juli 2016)

chorge schrieb:


> D
> 
> Dachte immer, der neue wäre etwas länger?!



der passt definitiv rein - habs mir vorher noch von der dämpferklinik beystätigen lassen.
wie gesagt bin ich damit schon in leogang unterwegs gewesen


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (18. Juli 2016)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> der passt definitiv rein - habs mir vorher noch von der dämpferklinik beystätigen lassen.
> wie gesagt bin ich damit schon in leogang unterwegs gewesen


Merkst du einen Unterschied? Hab meinen Dyad vor zwei Jahren mal zum Fox Service geschickt und drum gebeten den Dämpfer auf das neue Modell zu "modden". Haben die auch gemacht. Bei der Dämpferklinik den anderen Trennkolben, Öl und Dichtungen wechseln lassen. Fühlt sich definitiv anders an (besser). 

Nebenbei, beim Setup des Dyad hat Cannondale in der Anleitung wohl Mist gebaut. Lässt man beim abstimmen der Kammern jeweils ein paar Bar drinnen hat man auch keine Probleme mit dem herausstehendem Kolben nach dem befüllen der Kammern. Hab seit dem letztem Setup vor einem halben Jahr keine Probleme mehr damit (auf der Rechnung von der Dämpferklinik stand ein Hinweis dazu, welcher anders lautete als wie bei Cannondale, per Mail nochmals erkundigt).

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sagatasan (18. Juli 2016)

Mir kommts so vor als fahre ich bergab ein anderes Bike  der neue dämpfer arbeitet besser - vor allem wenns schneller wird merke ich die Verbesserung!  
Deinen Tipp mit dem Restdruck beim dämpfersetup höre ich zum ersten mal - werde ich berücksichtigen!


----------



## chorge (18. Juli 2016)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Yup... aber solange gebrauchte Jekylls auf dem Markt sind, welche für um die 1200 - 1500 Euro gehandelt werden als Komplettbike und nahezu unbenutzt sind wird das Verkaufen eines Rahmens für ~ 1000 € halt schwer.
> 
> Eventuell kannst ja mal in Erfahrung bringen ob die Lebenslange Garantie bei einem unbenutzten Rahmen auf den neuen Käufer übertragbar ist. Das ist ja immerhin ein kleines/großes Plus bei Cannondale und sorgt für etwas mehr Kaufanreiz.


Im Zweifelsfall würde ich anbieten selber den Rahmen einzureichen, falls was wäre...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (18. Juli 2016)

chorge schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfall würde ich anbieten selber den Rahmen einzureichen, falls was wäre...


Hab so ein halbes Jahr altes Caad10 von einem Touranbieter auf Gran Canaria für 2/3 des Neupreises erhalten (Verschleißmaterial neu!). Wenn was ist, halt über den Verkäufer alles abwickeln.

Was mich nur wundert ist der Preisverfall bei den Jekylls. Mein altes Caad10 hab ich vor Jahren mal für 100€ weniger als NP verkauft. Der Käufer wollte nur den Rahmen^^ mit dem Verkauf der Einzelteile hatte ich den Kaufpreis raus und sogar Gewinn gemacht. Lief aber über ebay Kleinanzeigen.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chorge (18. Juli 2016)

Ich könnte es ja bei 26" ggfs noch nachvollziehen (auch wenn ich selbst der Größe treu bleibe) - aber bei 27,5".... Unverständlich!!


----------



## dkc-live (19. Juli 2016)

Der Dämpfer schreckt halt viele ab... Pullshock das taugt dich nix (hab ich schon von diveresen Leuten gehört. Immer nicken und lächeln)... Aber wenn man dann die DH Line mit allen Drops runterbrettert wird es ganz still.
Cannondales sind leider so ein typisches Händlerkomplettrad. Gibt leider kaum Leute die sich mal eben ein Jekyll aufbauen.
Ich bin einige Räder probegefahren und fand das Jekyll richtig geil....


----------



## chorge (19. Juli 2016)

Also ich kann ja nur so richtig beim Claymore mitreden - der Dämpfer ist ne Macht! Wer das nicht glaubt muss einfach mal ne Probefahrt machen! Schade, dass die alten 26" Jekylls ne zu lahme Zugstufe im Dyad hatten! Aber zum Glück ist der Dämpfer extrem einfach umzushimmen, so dass auch im 26" bei leichten Fahrern der Dyad dann gut arbeitet. Toll ist IMHO nach wie vor das Doppelkammersystem mit Uphill-Option! Selbst mit dem Claymore mit elend flachem SW bin ich so JEDEN Berg hochgekommen! Das Morewood sackt DEUTLICH mehr hinten ein, ganz zu schweigen vom nervigen Pedalrückschlag das es leider hat, den ich von C'dale gar nicht so kenne...
Was ist den auser'm Dämpfer beim Jekyll sonderlich speziell?! OK der Steuersatz, aber der ist ja einfach zu bekommen, und nicht teuer! BB30 ist ja nix seltsames, und der Rest ist Standard...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (19. Juli 2016)

Gab doch genug Shitstorm auch hier im Forum bzgl des Angewiesenseins auf einen speziellen Dämpfer. Ich hatte ja mehrere Bikes im Visier damals... das Jekyll MX hat einzig allein wegen der Lackierung den Zuschlag erhalten   wäre ansonsten auf 'nem Alutech, Liteville, etc. unterwegs. Und hätte wohl auch nicht da alle zwei Wochen einen neuen Dämpfer ausprobiert.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matze. (25. Juli 2016)

Nun ich denke schon dass der Rahmen die 1000€ wert ist. Problematisch ist eben dann immer mit dem Aufbau nicht einen Horrorpreis zu bezahlen. 

Ich habe mein Jekyll4 2011 für 1800€ geholt, und außer den Reifen erst mal alles so gelassen wie es war. Und was soll ich sagen? Es funktioniert alles problemlos bis heute und ich musste nur Verschleißteile wechseln. So gesehen würde ich es heute auch wieder vorziehen ein reduziertes Komplettbike zu kaufen. Selbstaufbau rechnet sich ja eigentlich nie, es mach nur Sinn wenn man sehr spezielle Anforderungen hat, oder ein Rahmenset ganz billig bekommt. 

Aber vielleicht tut sich ja noch was. Herbst/Winter ist Aufbauzeit



> Was ist den auser'm Dämpfer beim Jekyll sonderlich speziell?! OK der Steuersatz, aber der ist ja einfach zu bekommen, und nicht teuer!



Das sehe ich auch so. Der einzige Nachteil des Dämpfers aus meiner Sicht ist die komplizierte Abstimmung. Böser Reset und so...


----------



## dkc-live (26. Juli 2016)

Oder einfach den von x-fusion fahren. 2 Jahre nicht angerührt, nur Huber buchsen eingebaut. Letzte Woche mal den Luftkammerservice weil die Dichtung etwas trocken lief...


----------



## Matze. (26. Juli 2016)

Hat der x-fusion die gleichen Funktionen wie der Fox? Ich habe nur gesehen, dass der in den preisgünstigeren Modellen verbaut wurde. Gerade das Umschalten auf den kürzeren Federweg nutze ich sehr oft, so klettert es sich einfach leichter.

Bei mir war ein Kaufgrund gerade das Fox Fahrwerk. Bremse oder Schalthebel sind schnell getauscht wenn sie einem nicht mehr passen, aber Gabel und Dämpfer sind ein teurer Spaß zum wechseln.


----------



## d-lo (26. Juli 2016)

Ich fahr jetzt seit April 2011 das Jekyll und hab bis auf die Huberbuchsen auch noch nichts am Dämpfer gemacht und lief bisher vollkommen unauffällig. Inzwischen knackt er allerdings ein bisschen, da kommt vielleicht im Winter ein Service - aber das darf nach fast 6 Jahren auch mal sein...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (27. Juli 2016)

Also der Dyad ist Aufgrund der Konstruktion eigentlich sehr wartungsarm, die Dichtungen laufen ja im Öl mit und so nicht trocken. Weniger Wärme entsteht ja auch durch die großen Volumen der Kammer. 

Der ganze Quark mit der herausstehenden Kolbenstange ist ja nur dadurch bedingt, dass Cannondale Mist gebaut hat in der Bedienungsanleitung. Einfach in beiden Kammern so ca 10 bar drinnen lassen beim befüllen, dann kommt es da drin auch nicht zu Verschiebungen der Drücke, weil Luft von der einen in die andere Kammer entweichen kann.

Naja, gestern wieder festgestellt, für schnell auf einer zerbombten DH nicht zu gebrauchen... Dafür ne Wucht auf verspielten und technischen Strecken im Gesamtkonzept des Rades.

Muss halt doch noch Parkbike her   

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mario1982 (8. August 2016)

Schon das zweite mal in 3 Jahren gerissen. Jekyll mx von 2013! Hat wer die selben Probleme?


----------



## dasphonk (8. August 2016)

Ich hatte dort auch einen Riss an meinem Carbon-Jekyll. Wenn ich es richtig sehe, dann hast Du einen Alurahmen?! Schon beim Händler gewesen?


----------



## mario1982 (8. August 2016)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Ich hatte dort auch einen Riss an meinem Carbon-Jekyll. Wenn ich es richtig sehe, dann hast Du einen Alurahmen?! Schon beim Händler gewesen?



Ist das jekyll mx von 2013. Gab es bloß in der aluversion...
Morgen ruf ich beim Händler an. Hatte den selben Fall vor 1 1/2 Jahren und dann haben sie mir die strebe ersetzt. Damals in schwarz/matt da es meine nicht mehr gab... Meinten das sei ein Ausnahmefall. Jetzt schon wieder an der selben stelle gerissen. So ein rotz echt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (8. August 2016)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Schon das zweite mal in 3 Jahren gerissen. Jekyll mx von 2013! Hat wer die selben Probleme?


Nee... Ist mir bis jetzt noch nicht passiert. Hab auch das MX.

Was, oder besser, wie fährst du? Prügel meins auch gerne mal im Bikepark über die Pisten. Muss aber gestehen, dass ich mir jetzt ein DH Bike für sowas geholt habe und das Jekyll nur noch für Touren nutzen möchte. 

Ich glaube, dass du bald einen 27,5 Rahmen besitzen wirst   aus Mangel an Ersatzstreben bei C'dale.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mario1982 (9. August 2016)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Nee... Ist mir bis jetzt noch nicht passiert. Hab auch das MX.
> 
> Was, oder besser, wie fährst du? Prügel meins auch gerne mal im Bikepark über die Pisten. Muss aber gestehen, dass ich mir jetzt ein DH Bike für sowas geholt habe und das Jekyll nur noch für Touren nutzen möchte.
> 
> ...


Sagen wir mal so...
Ist ja für Bikepark freigegeben und wir von mir auch gut genutzt, egal ob Downhill Pisten oder für große Sprünge. Drops mach ich damit keine großen. Wenn das mit dem Rahmen klappen sollte, werd ich es dann auch nur noch für endurorennen hernehmen. Hoffe das die von Cannondale da kulant sind. Habe auch ständig Probleme mit einem Lager. Glaub das da die schwinge auch schon ausgeschlagen ist, da neue Lager und neue Buchsen nichts gebracht haben. Werd mal berichten was da rauskam....


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (9. August 2016)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so...
> Ist ja für Bikepark freigegeben und wir von mir auch gut genutzt, egal ob Downhill Pisten oder für große Sprünge. Drops mach ich damit keine großen. Wenn das mit dem Rahmen klappen sollte, werd ich es dann auch nur noch für endurorennen hernehmen. Hoffe das die von Cannondale da kulant sind. Habe auch ständig Probleme mit einem Lager. Glaub das da die schwinge auch schon ausgeschlagen ist, da neue Lager und neue Buchsen nichts gebracht haben. Werd mal berichten was da rauskam....


Welches Lager macht Probleme? Bei mir scheint oben an der Wippe auch was nicht zu stimmen... Trotz Lagerwechsel. Einsatzbereich scheint ja ähnlich zu sein.

http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/57a98be011715/VID-20160722-WA0001.mp4


Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dkc-live (9. August 2016)

Matze. schrieb:


> Hat der x-fusion die gleichen Funktionen wie der Fox? Ich habe nur gesehen, dass der in den preisgünstigeren Modellen verbaut wurde. Gerade das Umschalten auf den kürzeren Federweg nutze ich sehr oft, so klettert es sich einfach leichter.
> 
> Bei mir war ein Kaufgrund gerade das Fox Fahrwerk. Bremse oder Schalthebel sind schnell getauscht wenn sie einem nicht mehr passen, aber Gabel und Dämpfer sind ein teurer Spaß zum wechseln.


Der X_Fusion verändert die Geo nicht. Der macht nur die Druckstufe straffer. Empfinde ich als sehr angenehm und effizient.


----------



## mario1982 (9. August 2016)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Welches Lager macht Probleme? Bei mir scheint oben an der Wippe auch was nicht zu stimmen... Trotz Lagerwechsel. Einsatzbereich scheint ja ähnlich zu sein.
> 
> http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/57a98be011715/VID-20160722-WA0001.mp4
> 
> ...


Auch oben an der Wippe. Hat richtig spiel. Wenn wir es festmachen passt es, aber sobald ich mit dem Rad unterwegs bin, lockert sich da drin irgendwas. Haben erst Lager gewechselt, dann die buchse und das Problem ist immernoch da. Ist richtig spiel drin, was auch ein lautes knacken verursacht...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (9. August 2016)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Auch oben an der Wippe. Hat richtig spiel. Wenn wir es festmachen passt es, aber sobald ich mit dem Rad unterwegs bin, lockert sich da drin irgendwas. Haben erst Lager gewechselt, dann die buchse und das Problem ist immernoch da. Ist richtig spiel drin, was auch ein lautes knacken verursacht...


Yup..  Dachte auch erst da wäre ein Lager hin. Dann bin ich zum Glück nicht alleine. Obwohl ich eigentlich bei fahren nix mitbekomme, nur beim starken rumwackeln dran.

Ich werde mal die Schraube wechseln, mit der man die Achse klemmt. Nicht das sich da das Gewinde verabschiedet hat. Hatte ich erst letztens an X12 Achse.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mario1982 (9. August 2016)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Yup..  Dachte auch erst da wäre ein Lager hin. Dann bin ich zum Glück nicht alleine. Obwohl ich eigentlich bei fahren nix mitbekomme, nur beim starken rumwackeln dran.
> 
> Ich werde mal die Schraube wechseln, mit der man die Achse klemmt. Nicht das sich da das Gewinde verabschiedet hat. Hatte ich erst letztens an X12 Achse.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



Hab ich alles gemacht und hat bei mir nix geholfen ...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (9. August 2016)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Hab ich alles gemacht und hat bei mir nix geholfen ...


An der alten Achse hatte ich einen Abrieb, da wo das Kugellager sitzt. Blöd... ich mag das Rad echt und würde mir auch kein neues holen wollen für den Einsatzbereich. 

Wenn ich wieder mal im Rheinland bin fahr ich bei dem Händler vorbei und versuch mal herauszufinden, ob da was machbar ist. 

Lagersitz ist i.o. und die Lager sind neu, dann kann das nur an der Achse liegen oder es wurde Murks gebaut bei der Produktion der Wippe. Montiert habe ich alles mit den vorgegebenen Drehmoment und mit dem Cannondale Tool.

Edit: hab die alte Achse eben noch gefunden...






Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dkc-live (10. August 2016)

die gibt es ja zum nachkaufen:
http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epag...61764971/Products/KP184/SubProducts/KP184-BLK


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (10. August 2016)

Schon längst geschehen, aber in rot   











Optisch finde ich hat es das Bike extrem aufgewertet! 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sagatasan (20. August 2016)

Sauba!

War gestern wieder einen Tag in Leogang. Jekyll komplett problemlos. Der 2016er 650b DYAD arbeitet perfekt in meinem 26er


----------



## Joker2980 (20. August 2016)

Stimmt das wirklich das es 2017 kein Jekyll bzw. Trigger mehr gibt? Weiß da jemand mehr?


----------



## dkc-live (20. August 2016)

Doch wurde ein Prototyp ohne pullshock gesichtet!


----------



## Sagatasan (20. August 2016)

Dann  ists kein Jekyll


----------



## Joker2980 (21. August 2016)

Ja denk die dürfen den nicht mehr weiter nutzen, der Peter Denk ist ja weg.


----------



## Sagatasan (21. August 2016)

Wer sein 26er Jekyll nochmal richtig aktivieren will: neuen 650b dämpfer
Kann mich nur wiederholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobo78 (24. August 2016)

bähm


----------



## dasphonk (24. August 2016)

Hier noch mehr Bilder vom Prototypen:

http://www.vojomag.com/news/nouveau-cannondale-jekyll-proto-de-jerome-clementz/

...und siehe da, es ist Platz für einen Flaschenhalter


----------



## John84 (24. August 2016)

Damit ist dann wohl auch das System mit den zwei Federwegen Geschichte. Fand ich seit dem Genius damals sehr genial gemacht.
Mal schaun, was Bionicon im Programm hat


----------



## Joker2980 (24. August 2016)

Also irgendwie sieht man auch nie ne Lefty wird es die dann nicht mehr mit 160mm geben? Klar er fährt ja immer Rock Shox. Aber sonst sickert doch immer was durch!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (24. August 2016)

John84 schrieb:


> Damit ist dann wohl auch das System mit den zwei Federwegen Geschichte. Fand ich seit dem Genius damals sehr genial gemacht.
> Mal schaun, was Bionicon im Programm hat


Genius und Jekyll sind doch von dem gleichen Ingenieur glaub ich. Und der ist jetzt bei Specialized.  Nach Scott und Cannondale folgt jetzt bestimmt was von Specialized in der Kategorie   

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Joker2980 (4. September 2016)

Hat einer mal was gesehen oder gehört? Kein Video vom Larry dieses Jahr?
Kein Jekyll oder Trigger 2017?


----------



## chrom16 (12. September 2016)

Hat jemand von euch schon Offset-Buchsen am Jekyll ausprobiert?


----------



## mc-elmo (3. Oktober 2016)

Mal eine Frage an die "650b" Dämpfer in 26 Zoll Fahrer, welche Probleme löst der Dämpfer?

Mir ist der originale Dämpfer in meinem 26 Zoll zu langsam, trotz komplett offener Zugstufe.
Wird das mit dem neuen Dämpfer besser?


----------



## Sagatasan (3. Oktober 2016)

￼





mc-elmo schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die "650b" Dämpfer in 26 Zoll Fahrer, welche Probleme löst der Dämpfer?
> 
> Mir ist der originale Dämpfer in meinem 26 Zoll zu langsam, trotz komplett offener Zugstufe.
> Wird das mit dem neuen Dämpfer besser?



Ich hab heuer den neuen 650B dämpfer im 2013er Rahmen eingebaut.
Mein Problem hat er insofern gelöst, weil ich jetzt endlich einen funktionierendem dämpfer habe 
Und ja - er ist schneller!!
10mm mehr Federweg hat man auch - fahre ihn mir 35% sag

Leider hängt das Gerät jetzt die meiste Zeit an der Kellerdecke.....
Nachfolger ftw.

Das jekyll wird wohl mein winterenduro werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc-elmo (3. Oktober 2016)

Wieso 10mm mehr Federweg? Weil der Dämpfer mit weniger SAG gefahren wird?
Wo hast du den Dämpfer gekauft?


----------



## Sagatasan (3. Oktober 2016)

Bei Dr. Cannondale

Ich meine dass der Dämpfer etwas mehr ausfährt. Eben auf 160mm Federweg.  Geht sich aber schön aus.
Oder hat das 650B auf Grund der Geometrie die 160mm??


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (4. Oktober 2016)

Die Geo ist dran schuld   

Mit wirklich nem Centimeter mehr würde das Sitzrohr wohl am Hinterrad schleifen.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mc-elmo (4. Oktober 2016)

@Sagatasan			 Danke!
@NoIDEaFOraNAme	So hatte ich das eigentlich auch vermutet.

Gibts noch mehr Erfahrungen mit einem 650b Dämpfer im 26 Zoll? Was sind die Unterschiede?


----------



## dasphonk (6. Oktober 2016)

So wie es aussieht, baut Cannondale kein Jekyll mehr! Auf http://www.cannondale.com/de-DE/Europe ist es nicht mehr zu finden


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (6. Oktober 2016)

dasphonk schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht, baut Cannondale kein Jekyll mehr! Auf http://www.cannondale.com/de-DE/Europe ist es nicht mehr zu finden


Ist doch abzusehen gewesen seitdem der Denk zu Speiseeis gewechselt hat (evtl. keine Rechte mehr dran).

Glaub auch, dass sich das 27,5 Jekyll nicht so gut verkauft hat, da sich bis auf die neue Laufradgröße nicht allzu viel geändert hat.

Was mich nur wundert, dass nichts anderes den Bereich Overmountain ausfüllt. Irgendwo meine ich auch mal gelesen zu haben, dass Cannondale auch wieder was im Gravity Bereich herausbringen wollte.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider86 (20. Februar 2017)

Moin zusammen,

ist hier noch jmd. aktiv?
Ich habe eine Bitte:
Kann jmd. zeitnah mal die Länge vom Steuerrohr beim Jekyll Rahmen messen? Modelljahr 2011-2014

Besten Dank im Voraus


----------



## roli888 (20. Februar 2017)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ist hier noch jmd. aktiv?
> Ich habe eine Bitte:
> ...



 Größe S. M und L 134mm, Größe XL 160mm
jeweils ohne Steuerlageraufbauten und Konus


----------



## Frorider86 (20. Februar 2017)

Geil...besten Dank für die schnelle Info


----------



## Frankentourer (20. Februar 2017)

Hat jemand beim Jekyll Erfahrungen mit einem Winkelsteuersatz? Gibt es da was was passt? Hintergrund ist das ich mein 26 ziger gerne flacher hätte. Erfahrungen mit 1,5 zoll Gabelschaft oder tapered  interressieren beide. Kenn mich in dem Bereich gar nicht aus.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## grey (20. Februar 2017)

geht nicht


----------



## Frankentourer (20. Februar 2017)

Vom Platz könnte es gehen konische Reduzierrohre?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## grey (20. Februar 2017)

Ich hatte das am claymore geplant, ebenso IS52, hab ein custom-angleset bei workscomponents bestellt.
Im Endeffekt fällt die Schale bis auf ca. 2mm hinein, den rest könnte man "einpressen", dabei wird der lagersitz natürlich vernichtet.
Ich bezweifle dass das auch nur ansatzweise halten kann und einen weg zurück gibt es nicht mehr.

Ich kann ihn dir aber gern weiterverkaufen wenn du dein glück versuchen willst. 


fragst das jetzt jedes halbe jahr? 
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/can...it-viel-technik.469110/page-279#post-13936131


----------



## Frankentourer (20. Februar 2017)

Naja damals hab ich keine Antwort bekommen und jetzt ist der flache Lenkwinkel noch mehr angesagt.


----------



## Frankentourer (20. Februar 2017)

Ok das mit dem Lager ist mir zu riskant, da ich viel Spaß mit dem Rad hab.


----------



## Frorider86 (21. Februar 2017)

Frankentourer schrieb:


> Hat jemand beim Jekyll Erfahrungen mit einem Winkelsteuersatz? Gibt es da was was passt? Hintergrund ist das ich mein 26 ziger gerne flacher hätte. Erfahrungen mit 1,5 zoll Gabelschaft oder tapered  interressieren beide. Kenn mich in dem Bereich gar nicht aus.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk



Ich fahre mein Jekyll (2012er) mit dem Cane Creek Angle Set.  Insgesamt ist mein Jekyll mit 160er Lyrik nun ca. 1,5° flacher.
Für mich ein guter Kompromiss, da mein Fokus auf bergab lag.
Fahre seit knapp 1 1/2 Jahren nun aber ein Banshee Spitfire und der Kompromiss ist ein wenig effiktiver. Bergabspaß vs. Uphill


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankentourer (21. Februar 2017)

Hallo Florider86, kannst du mir sagen was du für ein Cane Creek Angele Set verbaut hast? Da gibt es ganz viele und ich blick da nicht durch .
!,5° wäre optimal, da mir die Geometrie extrem taugt (kurzes Bike ist für nen Sitzzwerg mit langen Haxen ideal) und ich auch den Dämpfer mag (allerdings mit dünnerem Öl).


----------



## Frorider86 (22. Februar 2017)

Puh gute Frage, kann ich dir so spontan nicht sagen. Ich kann auch nicht eben mal nachschauen, da ich am anderen Ende der Republik verweile.
Ich halte dich auch dem laufenden.


----------



## Frankentourer (22. Februar 2017)

Danke, find ich toll werde das Rad noch etwas länger fahren und will es auch schon länger umbauen!


----------



## Frorider86 (22. Februar 2017)

Probiere es einfach hiermit:

https://www.canecreek.com/headset-fit-finder


----------



## Frankentourer (22. Februar 2017)

Noch ne Frage hattest du ne durchgehende 1,5 Zoll Gabel oder ne tapered?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frorider86 (22. Februar 2017)

Ich habe einen durchgehende 1 1/8" Gabelschaft.


----------



## Puls220 (26. März 2017)

Sagatasan schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 521558
> Wer sein 26er Jekyll nochmal richtig aktivieren will: neuen 650b dämpfer
> Kann mich nur wiederholen



Ich hab' super Erfahrungen mit dem Dämpferservice von der Dämpferklinik Berlin gemacht:

http://www.rad-daempferklinik.de/Ca...ll_Claymore_Trigger_artikel53ab2e9c12742.html

Nach 1,5 Jahren hat noch nie die Kolbenstange raus gestanden (ohne jeden Reset). Nach jedem FOX / Toxoholic Service hat es nie länger als 2 Monate gedauert bis die Stange dauerhaft ein paar mm raus stand.



NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Die Geo ist dran schuld
> 
> Mit wirklich nem Centimeter mehr würde das Sitzrohr wohl am Hinterrad schleifen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



Der 26er Rahmen kann definitiv keinen mm mehr Federweg. Ein 2,4er Mountainking und ein 2,2er Trailking hinterlassen regelmäßig Schleifspuren am Sitzrohr - ich hab' schon die erste Lage Schonfolie ersetzen müssen...

Ob das 27,5er Jekyll wirklich 10mm mehr Federweg hat, halte ich für fraglich. Die bike hatte im ersten Test für das 26er auch 155mm angegeben. 

Die Schwingenlänge ist vom 26er zum 27,5er von 428mm auf 440mm angewachsen. Bei gleichem Rotationswinkel wären das gerade mal 4,2mm mehr...


----------



## Sagatasan (27. März 2017)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Ich hab' super Erfahrungen mit dem Dämpferservice von der Dämpferklinik Berlin gemacht:
> 
> http://www.rad-daempferklinik.de/Ca...ll_Claymore_Trigger_artikel53ab2e9c12742.html
> 
> ...




hatte meinen 2x in der dämpferklinik, hat nie richtig geklappt - bis er ihn mir zum schluß dann aus kulanz abgekauft hat und ich den 650b dyad gekauft habe....
aber meine jekyll-zeit ist vorbei...


----------



## Frankentourer (27. März 2017)

Wie schlägt sich das Rune bergauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sagatasan (27. März 2017)

nach meinem empfinden besser als das carbon-26er-jekyll - fahre damit alles was ich vorher auch gefahren bin.
1500hm hinauf sind kein problem. finde es hat mehr vortrieb, das gefühle in den berg reinzutreten kenne ich am rune auch nicht.
es ist aber gut 2kg schwerer....
bergab sowieso eine andere liga


----------



## roli888 (3. April 2017)

ein Hinweis mein Jekyll kommt unter den Hammer

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/929980-cannondale-jekyll-carbon-team


----------



## Fritschomat77 (5. April 2017)

Hätte hier jemand Interesse an einem Jekyll Carbon 2 2015 Rahmengröße L mit diversen Updates?


----------



## dasphonk (5. April 2017)

Es gibt wieder ein Jekyll


http://www.cannondale.com/de-de/Eur...il&utm_term=0_ace591ae7d-a88a00eeda-319002633


----------



## sun909 (5. April 2017)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Es gibt wieder ein Jekyll
> 
> 
> http://www.cannondale.com/de-de/Eur...il&utm_term=0_ace591ae7d-a88a00eeda-319002633



Boah ist das neue Jekyll/Trigger hässlich...

Haltet eure Teile in Ehren 

Grüße


----------



## roli888 (5. April 2017)

ich kann nur auf meinen Beitrag verweisen, für alle die noch ein schönes Jekyll haben wollen 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cann...it-viel-technik.469110/page-282#post-14459155


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nauker (27. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe in der letzten Woche neue Lager für den Dämpfer eingebaut (ging unproblematisch) und habe die Hauptlager im Fachgeschäft wechseln lassen (wer ein KP169 übrig hat, gern PM;-)
Gestern war ich das erste Mal mit den neuen Lagern unterwegs. Das Ansprechverhalten hat sich deutlich verbessert, hätte ich nicht erwartet!

ABER: beim Entlasten des Hinterrades (Umsetzen) oder auch beim leichten Bergaufpedalieren spürt man deutlich ein gewisses Spiel im Hinterbau. Es ist nicht die Gabel/Sattelstütze, Hinterrad wurde ebenfalls zentriert und Lagerspiel eingestellt, kann ich also auch ausschließen. Wenn das Rad steht und ich es leicht am Oberrohr anhebe, ist auch alles ruhig. Das Spiel spürt man nur bei Belastung.
Hat da jemand eine Idee, was es sein könnte? Nach Aussage des Händlers wird mit allen Rädern vor Übergabe noch eine Runde gedreht, ich gehe erstmal auch davon aus, dass es auch geschehen ist.
Achja, Kolbenstange steht bei mir ca. 3mm raus (hatte erst gedacht, dass es daher kommt)

Über Anregungen bin ich sehr dankbar!

PS: Rad ist ein ´15 Jekyll Carbon 2


----------



## Frankentourer (7. September 2017)

Hallo Nauker,
hatte einmal das Problem mit der x12 Achse, da war ein der Dichtungsgummi ins Gewinde gerutscht. Auch hatte das Hinterbaulager mal Spiel. Fühlt sich aber anders an. 
Überprüfe doch mal die Buchsen am Dämpfer ob hier zu viel Spiel ist, weil Schrauben sich gelockert haben. 
Wäre schön wenn du hier dein Ergebnis angibst. Da ich auch auf längere Zeit noch meinem Jekyll bleiben werde, war gerade in Davos und am Gardasee mein idealer Begleiter.
Frankentourer mittlerweile immer weniger bergauf unterwegs


----------



## Puls220 (7. September 2017)

Hallo,

man kann eigentlich an jedem einzelnen Drehpunkt drücken und spürt ob dort Spiel ist.
Meine Wippe hatte beispielsweise ab Neuheit 1mm Spiel...

Wenn die Kolbenstange raussteht ist das ein Fall für den Dämpferservice.
Dämpferklinik Berlin verbaut Profildichtringe (statt der billig O-Ringe, die eigentlich gar nicht als Bewegungsdichtung gedacht sind).

http://www.eastsidebiker.de/

Seit dem Service dort habe ich endlich Ruhe in Sachen Dämpfer.

Ansonsten kann das Spiel auch in der Hinterradnabe stecken... das fühlt sich beim Fahren im Zweifelsfall genauso an.


----------



## Puls220 (7. September 2017)

... wenn man Dichtungen (Dämpfer), Kugellager (Hinterbau), Tretlager und Dämpferbuchsen erstmal getunt hat, läuft das Rad recht stressfrei...

Armutszeugnis für ein Bike zwischen 3000 und 8000€!


----------



## nauker (8. September 2017)

Also mich hat die ganze Geschichte schon ziemlich genervt, da ich das Spiel mit dem Klacken nicht genau lokalisieren konnte. Anruf bei meinem Händler brachte auch nichts, da wurde nur versucht, das Problem zu beschönigen oder den Kunde als ein wenig unterbelichtet darzustellen. Da ich mir auch nicht sicher war, ob ich das nicht dramatisiere, war ich dann bei einem weiteren Händler, um ihn objektiv prüfen zu lassen (ist aber leider Gottes kein CD-Händler mehr). Er meinte sofort, "Klacken nicht normal- mutmaßlich Lager nicht korrrekt einpresst" Tja, dann habe ich den Händler telefonisch informiert und habe ihn bitten müssen, sich mein Rad erneut anzuschauen. Er meinte natürlich- sowas ist vollkommen unmöglich blabla. Blöderweise ist der Händler auch nicht wirklich einen Katzensprung von uns entfernt, weswegen das Hinbringen und Abholen ein ziemlicher Akt ist. Zumal wurde meine Frau, die dann das Rad für mich abholen musste, auch noch ein dem Mechaniker mit seiner Sichtweise der Dinge belästigt- Das einzig Positive ist- obwohl der Mechainiker meinte, dass er angeblich nichts gemacht hätte- das Spiel und das Klacken ist weg!
Aber das Blöde ist eben, dass er mein einziger CD-Händler in der Nähe ist! Und den braucht man, wenn es z.B. um TwoSpring Update geht oder wenn das KP 169 benötigt wird...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (8. September 2017)

Die Achse, welche die Wippe (mit Dämpferanhängung) mit dem Hinterbau verbindet gibt gerne solche Geräusche von sich. Wenn man die Bolzen festzieht, welche die Achse fixieren kehrt etwas Ruhe ein für ein paar km.

Meiner Meinung fehlt da eine Plastikspacer dazwischen, der ist nämlich nur auf einer Seite verbaut. Das dann irgendwann ein minimales Spiel entsteht ist vorprogrammiert. An meiner alten Achse sieht man das ganz gut (paar Seiten vorher).

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nauker (8. September 2017)

Danke für eure Hilfe, ich schaue mal an der Achse! Habe jetzt gerade mal die Preise für einen kompletten Dämpferservice recherchiert- 135€ ist das ein guter Kurs?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (8. September 2017)

nauker schrieb:


> Danke für eure Hilfe, ich schaue mal an der Achse! Habe jetzt gerade mal die Preise für einen kompletten Dämpferservice recherchiert- 135€ ist das ein guter Kurs?


Wenn der Dämpfer nicht mehr als nen halben Zentimeter raussteht und er ansonsten so funktioniert wie er soll kannst das auch sein lassen mit dem Service. Vor allem, wenn du das Rad noch bewegen möchtest im Herbst. Würde da bis zum Frühjahr mit warten.

Das bekommst du auch so weg. Lass mal ganz wenig Luft am Dämpfer ab (pos. Kammer) Alternativ steht weiter vorne im Thread was zu, Stichwort "Reset".

Die 135 Euro sind okay, hört sich nach der Dämpferklinik an. Die machen eine gute Arbeit.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nauker (9. September 2017)

Dämpferklinik ist korrekt! Den Reset habe ich schon mehrfach durchgeführt, die Kolbenstange steht immer noch raus. Funktionseinbußen gibt es nicht, nach der Saison hätte ich ihn eh erst weggeschickt...


----------



## Puls220 (9. September 2017)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Die Achse, welche die Wippe (mit Dämpferanhängung) mit dem Hinterbau verbindet gibt gerne solche Geräusche von sich. Wenn man die Bolzen festzieht, welche die Achse fixieren kehrt etwas Ruhe ein für ein paar km.
> 
> Meiner Meinung fehlt da eine Plastikspacer dazwischen, der ist nämlich nur auf einer Seite verbaut. Das dann irgendwann ein minimales Spiel entsteht ist vorprogrammiert. An meiner alten Achse sieht man das ganz gut (paar Seiten vorher).
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



Nee da fehlt kein Spacer, das ist schon sauber konstruiert - schau mal in der Dokumentation. Auf der einen Seite ist meiner Erinnerung nach ist ein geschlitzer Aluring. Um das spielfrei einzustellen, muss man die Klemmschraube lockern und zieht mit den passenden Buchsen und Gewindestange (aus besagtem KP 169 Tool) alles wieder zusammen und klemmt dann wieder die Schraube.

Wenn die Lager fertig sind bringt das natürlich alles nix...

---

Dämpferreset sollte man in der Tat vor dem Service probieren. Hat bei mir aber nie dauerhaft Abhilfe geschaffen.

Ich hatte noch eine andere Vorgehensweise als hier im Thread mehrfach beschrieben:

Was - nach längerem Experimentieren - besser geholfen hat:

* Beide Kammer drucklos machen
* beide Ventile offen halten (eins mit Airport Adapter, das andere per kleinem Inbus)
* Hinterbau mehrfach über den vollen Federweg von Anschlag zu Anschlage bewegen (geht im Montageständer ganz gut)

Danach wie gewohnt befüllen: erst POS, dann NEG. Die Kolbenstange ist jetzt ganz eingefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (9. September 2017)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Nee da fehlt kein Spacer, das ist schon sauber konstruiert - schau mal in der Dokumentation. Auf der einen Seite ist meiner Erinnerung nach ist ein geschlitzer Aluring. Um das spielfrei einzustellen, muss man die Klemmschraube lockern und zieht mit den passenden Buchsen und Gewindestange (aus besagtem KP 169 Tool) alles wieder zusammen und klemmt dann wieder die Schraube.
> 
> Wenn die Lager fertig sind bringt das natürlich alles nix..



Die Lager sind neu, jetzt schon die dritten. Das Problem scheint aber doch an der Achse, bzw. der Belastung an dieser zu liegen, da kommt es nämlich zu einem Abrieb durch das Lager.







Das Tool nutze ich zur Montage und zum arritieren. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Puls220 (9. September 2017)

Das da die Eloxal- Schicht abgeht ist aus meiner Sicht unbedenklich.

Umrüsten auf "Full-Ball-Bearing" bzw. "Max-Type" Lager (Nachsetzzeichen VRS oder NNB zu deutsch "vollkugelig") am besten in rostreier Ausführung hat bei mir den Durchbruch gebracht. Seitdem kein Ärger mehr.

Sind nicht ganz leicht zu bekommen - hab' sie bei ebay aus GB bezogen, Kosten ca. 60€ für alle Hinterbaulager

Hier die Lagerbezeichnungen:

6Stk Breite 5mm; Aussendurchm. 24mm; Innendurchmesser 15mm genannt: 61802-2RSR bzw. 6802 2RS

4Stk. Breite: 5mm, Aussendurchmesser 19mm; Innendurchmesser 10mm genannt: 61800-2RSR bzw. 6800


----------



## nauker (10. September 2017)

Puls220 schrieb:


> Dämpferreset sollte man in der Tat vor dem Service probieren. Hat bei mir aber nie dauerhaft Abhilfe geschaffen.
> 
> Ich hatte noch eine andere Vorgehensweise als hier im Thread mehrfach beschrieben:
> 
> ...





Ich hätte das nie erwartet- was habe ich nicht alles versucht- die Stange ging nicht rein! Aber das mehrfache Einfedern des Hinterbaus hat es gebracht! Danke, Chuck Norris!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (10. Dezember 2017)

Mal kurz ne Frage in die Runde...

da ich mich nun dazu durchgerungen habe mich vom Jekyll MX zu trennen (Nachwuchs kommt, Rennrad und DH´ler sollte erstmal reichen), welche Preise sind heutzutage realistisch. 

Dachte grob so an die 1.700 Euro komplett (Saint Bremsen, LEV DX Variostütze, Mavic Crossmax SX, Kabel frischer Service, Dämpfer über Dämpferklinik, Lager neu letztes Jahr, kurzer Vorbau, breiter Lenker, wohl ohne Pedale und Sattel, Pumpe und Lagerwerkzeug dabei).

Zu welchem Kurs sind denn eure weggegangen?


----------



## mario1982 (13. Dezember 2017)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Mal kurz ne Frage in die Runde...
> 
> da ich mich nun dazu durchgerungen habe mich vom Jekyll MX zu trennen (Nachwuchs kommt, Rennrad und DH´ler sollte erstmal reichen), welche Preise sind heutzutage realistisch.
> 
> ...


Behalte es lieber. Das Geld kriegst nicht dafür. 1200€ Max 
Behalte meins auch.


----------



## cyron (21. April 2018)

Hi, habe bei meinem alten Jekyll ein Problem mit dem Innenlager. Es war ein GXP Lager in das BB30 Gehäuse verbaut, vermutlich mit eingepressten Gewindehülsen. Kennt das hier jemand von seinem Cannondale?

Hier gibts ein Foto:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bb30-innenlager-problem-cannondale-jekyll.869739/

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (28. April 2018)

cyron schrieb:


> Hi, habe bei meinem alten Jekyll ein Problem mit dem Innenlager. Es war ein GXP Lager in das BB30 Gehäuse verbaut, vermutlich mit eingepressten Gewindehülsen. Kennt das hier jemand von seinem Cannondale?
> 
> Hier gibts ein Foto:
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bb30-innenlager-problem-cannondale-jekyll.869739/
> ...


Möchtest du das auspressen?

Gesendet von meinem G8441 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Patso (14. Juni 2018)

kantn-manuel schrieb:


> Es passt zwar vielleicht nicht ganz rein:
> 
> Aber falls wer nach den Hinterbau lagern suchen sollte.
> Der Satz sieht folgendermassen aus:
> ...



Hallo, 

bekomme ich die Lager vom Hinterbau gut raus wenn ich die Wellen gelöst habe oder sind die Lager eingepresst? 

Ich habe nämlich ein massives Knacken und Knatschen unter Last bei meinem Jekyll, das Tretlager, Kette & Ritzel, Pedale, Kurbel, Sattel & Sattelstütze sowie das Hinterrad wurden schon überprüft bzw. durch andere Teile ersetzt und getestet, jedoch sind die Geräusche immer noch vorhanden. 

Ein Bekannter meinte nun dass es die Lager vom Hinterbau sein könnten, deswegen die Frage ob man diese problemlos tauschen kann.

Viele Grüße


----------



## dasphonk (14. Juni 2018)

Patso schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bekomme ich die Lager vom Hinterbau gut raus wenn ich die Wellen gelöst habe oder sind die Lager eingepresst?
> 
> ...



Ich habe mit dem KP169 nahezu alle Lager gut und problemlos herausbekommen.

Bei mir kommen immer viele Geräusche aus dem Bereich Hauptdrehpunkt. Das Lager 6 auf der Zeichnung leidet bei mir immer besonders. Wenn man alles sorgfältig und verspannungsfrei montiert, habe ich meist erstmal Ruhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (15. September 2018)

mario1982 schrieb:


> Behalte es lieber. Das Geld kriegst nicht dafür. 1200€ Max
> Behalte meins auch.



Hab es jetzt doch getan  ist auch exakt auf den von dir genannten Betrag herausgelaufen... Schade um das schöne Ding, aber ging nicht anders. Dafür stand es die zwei letzten Jahre einfach zu viel in der Gegend rum.


----------



## dasphonk (23. September 2018)

Ich habe noch mein Carbon-Jekyll aus 2011 und fahr ein 2 Wochen damit in den Vinschgau. Seit ein paar Tagen sackt mir die Reverb immer um ein paar Zentimeter ab. Entlüftungskit hatte ich noch rumliegen, aber entlüften hat leider nichts gebracht. Service an der Sattelstütze kostet irdendwas um die 90,- €.
Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Alternative. Die Kindshock LEV DX hat die externe Zugführung und müßte eigentlich problemlos passen. Eine Oneup Dropper Post gibt es nur mit interner Zugführung. Ich fahre einen Einfachantrieb. Die ursprüngliche Rahmenöffnung für den Umwerfer ist also frei. Das Loch reicht allerdings nur für den Zug, aber nicht für eine Hülle aus. Kann man das bedenkenlos aufbohren? Kommt man mit dem Zug an der Kurbel vorbei?


----------



## Frankentourer (23. September 2018)

Mir wurde gesagt man könne es bedenkenlos ausbohren. Ich müsste aber auf Grate achten. Hab mich dagegen entschieden und eine Movelock genommen. Bin absolut überzeugt von der Stütze und das außen verlegte Kabel ist mir egal und stört nicht.


----------



## dasphonk (23. September 2018)

So der richtige Schnapper ist die ja leider nicht  Hast Du bei der Moveloc dann eine Adapterhülse von 31,6 auf 30,9 dabei?


----------



## Frankentourer (23. September 2018)

Billig ist die nicht, die Adapterhülse passt perfekt. Habe auch nicht deren Sattelstützenklemmung gebraucht, Syntace ging bei mir genauso. Bisher ohne Beanstandungen hatte auch schon verpatzte Landungen bei denen der Sattel gebrochen ist, die Stütze funktioniert.


----------



## dasphonk (24. September 2018)

Ich habe heute die Rahmenöffnung, die ursprünglich für den Zug für den Umwerfer vorgesegen war, vorsichtig erst mit einem 4er und dann mit einem 5er Bohrer aufgebohrt. Das ist tatsächlich alles aus Metall. Ich hatte noch eine alte Hülle rumliegen, die ich probehalber mal eingefädelt habe. Mit ausgebauter Kurbel funktioniert das eigentlich ganz gut. Es wird jetzt bei mir also doch eine Oneup Dropper Post. Das Rad ist mittlerweile ja auch 7 Jahre alt und soll wahrscheinlich kommendes Jahr einen Nachfolger bekommen. Da wollte ich jetzt einfach nicht so eine teure Stütze verbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (15. September 2019)

Kann hier jemand eventuell das KP169 Tool gebrauchen welches zum Aus- und Einpressen aller Lager notwendig ist.

Ich habe mich ja vor einem Jahr von meinem Jekyll getrennt und mir ist das Tool heute in die Hände gefallen, bzw. aus der Werkzeugkiste gefischt.

Hätte gerne 20€ dafür plus Versand!


----------



## krokerleguane (15. November 2020)

Hallo ihr Jekyll Fahrer, 
ich habe ein Jekyll von 2012 ein weiß/rotes mit Fox Dyad RT2 und bräuchte jetzt neue Kugellager -> Tretlager. Welche muss ich mir besorgen, nicht dass ich mir falsche bestelle. 
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die auch ohne professionelles Aus/Einpresswerkzeug aus/einzubauen?
Liebe Grüße Berthold


----------



## Frankentourer (15. November 2020)

Du brauchst BB 30.
Hm, würde es ohne Spezialwerkzeug nicht gerade rein bekommen. Raus müsste gehen. Mann kann sich selbst was bauen (neue Räder haben selten BB30 und sind oft geschraubt). Willst du nicht dauerhaft sowas schrauben lass es von einer Werkstatt machen.


----------



## dasphonk (16. November 2020)

Es gibt das Birzmann Innenlager-Einpresswerkzeug für BB30. Das sieht genauso aus, wie meine Gewindestange aus dem Baumarkt zusammen mit den BB30 Einbauadapter von FSA.
Damit bekommt man die Lager schon vernünftig wieder rein. Ich habe die Lager immer vorher eine Nacht in das Gefrierfach vom Kühlschrank gelegt. 

Zum Ausbau gibt es auch ein Ausbauwerkzeug von FSA. Damit habe ich die Lager gut rausbekommen.


----------



## krokerleguane (16. November 2020)

Hallo Zusammen, Danke euch für die Antworten... hab mir jetzt mal was bestellt.... berichte dann hier wie es funktioniert hat.
Liebe Grüße Berthold


----------



## krokerleguane (19. November 2020)

Hallo wieder zusammen,
mission completed ....
Hab mir bei Dr. Cannondale die passenden Lager bestellt und lange überlegt welches Werkzeug... hab mich dann für was "günstiges" entschieden.
->
Lixada Quick Release Conversion Fahrrad Unterseite Kit zum Installieren und Entfernen der Halterung für BB86/BB30/BB91 /BB92/PF30 ​
Mit dem Werkzeug war das ein Kinderspiel und in 30 Min erledigt.
Liebe Grüße Berthold und Danke nochmal.


----------



## derliebewolf (1. Februar 2021)

Sagt mal, für einen Umbau auf 1x11 mit Direct mount Kettenblatt an einer S2200 (x0/x01) Kurbel, braucht man da einen Offset im Kettenblatt für die Kettenlienie? Denke aktuell an 28-30t bin aber noch nicht entschieden...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. Februar 2021)

Bei SRAM ist Boost 3mm Offset, Non-Boost 6mm.
Letzteres wirst Du für das Rad wohl benötigen, das war ja lange vor Boost-Zeiten.


----------



## derliebewolf (2. Februar 2021)

Danke!


----------



## derliebewolf (2. Februar 2021)

Noch eine Frage an die, die einen Umbau auf Lefty gemacht haben: Habt ihr neue Lager verbaut (ich denkne die verbaute Gabel ist tapered) oder waren da nur reduzierlager drin die man rausnehmen kann. Oder habt ihr einen Lefty for All Adapter (oder ähnlich) verwendet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

